# ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --



## chelsssea

Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old! 
-greenpixie





______________________________________________

Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!

White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):






Black signature messenger style bag:








purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:





Black leather wristlet:





Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!

Chelsea


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

White bag looks like a soho duffel
Black signature kinda looks like a signature ergo

Not sure on other 2, but if you look at the tag and do a search on ebay, that can help you figure out names as well.


----------



## grayxie

With the bags you can look up the style number on the creed and do a search on eBay. The white bag has the price tag on it with the name. Wristlets will be the harder ones to name.


----------



## abandonedimages

^ I agree with Hisgeeky and grayxie! Using the style numbers on the tags and inside creeds on Bay will help! Good luck with finding the rest! Maybe even putting in descriptions of the wristlets on Bay will come up with the same wristlet where they will have the name and all details listed as well!


----------



## margaritaxmix

I wanna say the first one is a Soho Leather Duffle.

No clue about the black....

Pink/Orange wristlet is a Field Wristlet  - #3431

No clue about the black leather wristlet


----------



## margaritaxmix

I've been seeing a bunch of threads recently requesting ID's on some older (and newer) bag styles.

Maybe we could compile all of these here and even make this a reference thread? 

If anyone has questions, feel free to post here!


----------



## coachergirl31

I found this bag at an outlet in williamsburg, va and its so cute but I know nothing about the it.  black soft pebble leather the code is 12917.  Could you tell me what year this came out? thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

coachergirl31 said:


> I found this bag at an outlet in williamsburg, va and its so cute but I know nothing about the it.  black soft pebble leather the code is 12917.  Could you tell me what year this came out? thanks!


creed pic? Or full serial info?


----------



## peacocky

the black wristlet looks like a Hamptons.


----------



## margaritaxmix

I assume your bag looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's from the Hamptons collection and I think it would just be called a Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag? As for the year, it's a fairly recent release so I'd say 2008.


----------



## Restore724

margaritaxmix said:


> I assume your bag looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the Hamptons collection and I think it would just be called a Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag? As for the year, it's a fairly recent release so I'd say 2008.


 

Last weekend, I bought this Hamptons 12917 in black leather and I absolutely love it! They are 50% off at the outlet. It's perfect for those who prefer a small-medium bag 11x7x3. The leather is so very soft and lightweight. Now thinking about getting the other colors in leather and some decorative keyfobs. This will be my 2009 everyday bag.


----------



## TXGirlie

I just visited the outlet, and saw this blue hobo on the clearance shelf.
I can't remember the name of it though....can anyone help? Thanks!
(The other bag is the Ergo Convertible Tote, available in brown and magenta!)


----------



## selketkrb

Not positive, but it looks like a laced soho hobo to me. 
What does it say on the pricetag?

Anyone else know for sure?


----------



## TXGirlie

You're quick! It is a soho, but not sure what the exact name is. Here is the coded words on the tag: SOH LTH LCD LG HOBO. So what would LCD be? 

ETA- Nevermind, I think it's laced!


----------



## greenpixie

LCD = Laced.  It is the Soho Leather Laced Large Hobo.


----------



## TXGirlie

Thanks GP! I didn't realize there was a new thread for IDing bags now...  

Does anyone know when this bag first came out by any chance?


----------



## chrislewis91104

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  I got it off of the bay.


----------



## greenpixie

Sure NP TXCoachgirlie!  I can't remember when it first came out, but if you want to know when your particular bag was manufactured look at the first part of the creed.  The first 3 digit will tell you the month and year it was made.  Ex: B07 would be Feb 2007, E08 would be May 2008, etc.


----------



## CitCat

hi all!  i am looking for a style number for the signature stitched tortilla hobo in mahogany..if anyone has one of these bags..would you mind posting the style #??? thanks!!


----------



## ladybug2604

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I just visited the outlet, and saw this blue hobo on the clearance shelf.
> I can't remember the name of it though....can anyone help? Thanks!
> (The other bag is the Ergo Convertible Tote, available in brown and magenta!)


 
I just got this bag too and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is the perfect size and the slouch is great!  Enjoy!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Thanks. I just appled it, and the blue looks even better than before!
It's like a stonewashed blue.


----------



## MollyConnelly

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## greenpixie

Looks like the Hamptons patchwork hobo from last summer?


----------



## MollyConnelly

Ahhhh, thank you!


----------



## angeldoll

thank you!


----------



## coachqueencoach

Not sure,but i love it. Anyone else? What is style # inside op?


----------



## i<3handbags

I have no idea either, but I think it's cute too. Is it a recent purchase?


----------



## TXGirlie

If it has a tag on it, what does it say? It kind of looks like it's from the laced soho line...


----------



## angeldoll

Ive had it since the summer I bought it at a coach sale in the mall, it must be an older style thou, Im thinking of selling and dont know what to call it! lol
it says on the inside M0769-11879
???


----------



## jlbanks

It looks like a soho laced thompson in camel...


----------



## jlbanks

Just looked up the number on Ebay... here is your purse in a different auction.. (not mine)


http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Soho-Leat...92088337QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## ladybug2604

I definitely agree with the laced soho part...the details look just like my laced soho hobo in my avatar


----------



## angeldoll

perfect thanks much!


----------



## TXGirlie

ladybug2604 said:


> I definitely agree with the laced soho part...the details look just like my laced soho hobo in my avatar


 
We are bag twins! I found mine at the outlet for a steal and had to get it.


----------



## angeldoll

lol I have yet to wear mine thou ! I love the color but it is a bit stiff! 
I think I paid around 199 for mine


----------



## Coach10619

A few months ago, someone here on TPF posted a picture of a keyfob that, I believe, she got at an outlet.  The keyfob was leather and had like 3 turnlocks on the piece of leather.  It looked to be made to match the Lily. 
When the picture was posted here, it was the first time I seen that fob and I have only seen one on ebay.  Does anyone know the style # or name of this Fob and/or where I can find one?  If anyone has a picture of it, that would be great too ( I can't seem to find the original post that I seen it in ). 
Thanks!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I saw that at the outlet and there was a matching skinny with turnlocks all over it and a little lily type flap.  sorry, don't recall the numbers, but the skinny I think was $39, and I believe the fob was $24 maybe.  The leather was teal.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here is the skinny, but I don't have the fob.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here is Louislovers picture of the fob...maybe someone will recognize and be able to provide the info for you


----------



## Coach10619

That's it!!! Thank you very much for posting the pic!  



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is Louislovers picture of the fob...maybe someone will recognize and be able to provide the info for you


----------



## Coach10619

Ohhh...I've never seen that skinny before, I love it!  Great, Now I will be on a wild goose hunt for that too 



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is the skinny, but I don't have the fob.


----------



## Hyacinth

The style number is 92284

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/92284_b4te_a0_front?.jpg


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hyacinth said:


> The style number is 92284
> 
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/92284_b4te_a0_front?.jpg


Always trust you to come through for us!


----------



## jayde123

Wow those are cute accessories!


----------



## Coach10619

Thank you very much! 



Hyacinth said:


> The style number is 92284
> 
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/92284_b4te_a0_front?.jpg


----------



## coachazgirl22

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is the skinny, but I don't have the fob.


 

Hi,

Do you have the style number for the mini skinny? That is really cute. Thanks.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

coachazgirl22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the style number for the mini skinny? That is really cute. Thanks.



92285
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/92285_b4te_a0_front?.jpg


----------



## 90046

I love that skinny.
But, it was too pricey for me, even with PCE.
I've never (yet!?) stumbled upon one at the outlet.


----------



## sammrox

Let's play a round of name that bag............. It's Kara Keough (daughter from Real Housewives of OC) and she is driving to Berkley with her mother.  It's in the video (37 seconds to the END of the video fast forward) It's the bag she is digging around in while driving & I can't for the life of me find it.................PLEASE HELP!!!!!

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/videos/cursing-and-death-threats


----------



## Katwoman1973

No idea thats a big bag!


----------



## coachislove

no idea on the bag, kinda looks like a soho buckle, but i've never seen that style before. i am a big fan of the fact that i can disobey posted speed limit signs in the "middle of nowhere" though.


----------



## jbennett562

Hi everyone! I am getting ready to list this bag on eBay but can't remember the name or the style number of the bag. I have the receipt but all it says is BLE CNV LG TOTE BRASS/NA ????????? Can someone help me out??? TIA!

Also, sorry if I posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Bleecker Canvas Tote. 

Style Number: 11791


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I forgot to mention, that it's a large size and it's the the brass/natural color.


----------



## jbennett562

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

It was part of the resort collection too IIRC.


----------



## jbennett562

Thx Bunnymasseuse


----------



## CA-Anonymous

And this bag came in two sizes.  The inside creed will show the style number, the larger size is #11792 and the smaller size is #11791 . I'd bought the large size last summer at the outlet but it was TOO big for me, so I returned it....


----------



## lovecoachmore

*I'm totally having a CRUSH on this blue laced bag!!! I have seen the matching wristlets at my outlet...but no bags yet! I can't be sure what the name is. I'll take a peek at the wristlet tag next time I'm there, that should give us an idea, right?!*


TXCoachGirlie said:


> I just visited the outlet, and saw this blue hobo on the clearance shelf.
> I can't remember the name of it though....can anyone help? Thanks!
> (The other bag is the Ergo Convertible Tote, available in brown and magenta!)


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

It is the Soho Leather Laced Largo Hobo.  I think TXCoachGirlie found it at the outlet a few weeks ago.   Good luck!


----------



## jbennett562

CA-Anonymous said:


> The inside creed will show the style number,



I just realized that. I was looking at the picture I took for the auction and I was like OOOHHHH I see it!!! LOL thx!!


----------



## mainsworth

Anyone know the name, style number and when this bag was in the stores?? How hard is it to find? 

Thanks


----------



## ZaraNaz

I think this may have been a Soho line, that all the info I have...and i am going off the handles...

P.S. Love your abbey


----------



## mainsworth

Thanks!!!! 

I thought it was Soho too. I just can't seem to find the style number.


----------



## txmommyto2

me too as I have the shorter version of it w/o the braid. go to the shopping section and i think that is where there are folks that can help you with your post!


----------



## TRACEYBS

I believe the style number is 10049 for the smaller and 10050 for the larger version of the bag.   It is from the Soho line.


----------



## Blondebaby49

It's a Soho for sure. I'm 97% sure it came out in 06. I was in love with the satchel from that collection


----------



## choozen1ne

O6 , I have a hobo from 06 that has the same style handles and buckles , very cute bag !


----------



## peacocky

It's a Soho Vintage Leather Tote.  I don't know the style number off hand.


----------



## starrymaz

Style # is 10049.

http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown2/10049_d2.jpg


----------



## revolve10

which bag is this? what collection? official name? thanks!!


----------



## shiashell79

I think that it is Signature stripe but It also is studded I think that it came out in 2007 I am sure somewone on here will know more than I do.  I hope you get the answer you need.


----------



## revolve10

oh ok! thanks....its at NR for $139 if anyone is interested, down from $395


----------



## peacocky

shiashell79 said:


> I think that it is Signature stripe but It also is studded I think that it came out in 2007 I am sure somewone on here will know more than I do. I hope you get the answer you need.


 they did studded gallery totes in 07.  The studded Siggy Stripe is from Holiday 08.  It's a Signature Stripe Studded Lurex Satchel.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Yup, Peacocky is correct.  It was holiday 08 for that satchel.  I think it may have been a dept store exclusive, as I only ever saw it in Macys and Nordies, never in my boutique.  It is so cute!


----------



## chrislewis91104

I need help identifying this bag.  The pics are kinda dark but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carla748

chrislewis91104 said:


> I need help identifying this bag. The pics are kinda dark but any help would be greatly appreciated.


 

Looks like a type of small belted hobo - Here's one like it on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-White-Lea...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chrislewis91104

Yeah.  I found that one but wondered if it possibly had a name.  I am going to sell it (too small for me) and was wanting a description but thanks because I can use that description to better research.


----------



## clc053103

Hello! I am trying to sell some older bags on ebay to fund my LV love....can't find a name on this bag anywhere, including wayback machine. It looks like a mini willis bag- or a short murphy bag. Made in United States.  serial # B7C-9023. thanks!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35729227@N04/3306604893/


----------



## Hyacinth

clc053103 said:


> Hello! I am trying to sell some older bags on ebay to fund my LV love....can't find a name on this bag anywhere, including wayback machine. It looks like a mini willis bag- or a short murphy bag. Made in United States.  serial # B7C-9023. thanks!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35729227@N04/3306604893/



It's called a Winnie Bag


----------



## clc053103

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Winnie Bag


 
Thank you thank you!!! I have another stumper, I will put it up when I get photos.


----------



## archfaith

Hey everyone,
Though I've always loved Coach bags, I only recently started getting into them. In August 2007 I got this tote bag from the Macy's in Herald Square, NYC. I've never seen another once since then! I know it's authentic, but is it some sort of limited edition or something? I think it's Heritage Stripe, but other than that, I got nothing.


----------



## ladybug2604

I would guess if it's from Macy's, it's not limited edition, but it may be a department store exclusive and that's why it seems rare!  Sorry I have no info on the style.


----------



## i<3bags

Isn't that a Lozenge bag? They were in the department stores and at the outlets. Definitely not limited edition. 

Ah yes it is, see thread here for more information....http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/signature-stripe-lozenge-bags-how-do-we-feel-385721.html


----------



## archfaith

Ohh I see! Looks like nobody liked it lol. Still, I guess I was fooled because I still haven't seen this particular design before. When I searched for "Coach lozenge" on eBay, only the sideways striped ones popped up.


----------



## Taralindsey

It was probably made for the department stores... the ones for the outlet looked way different. Yours is much prettier.. I love the blue.   It is part of the Signature Stripe line ( looks like to me anyway)


----------



## kattykay

well if it makes you feel better, this is the only lozenge bag i like!  I like the scarfs too!


----------



## archfaith

Haha well thank you! Nothing will change my mind about how much I love it, I just really wanted to know what it was called and where it came from!


----------



## kattykay

It looks reversable..is it?


----------



## archfaith

Nope, not at all.


----------



## jayde123

I don't recognize it, but it sure is cute.  Bet it looks great with faded jeans and a white shirt!


----------



## cinza

am I in the right place?

its the bag in the avatar

Thank you


----------



## bunnymasseuse

archfaith said:


> Hey everyone,
> Though I've always loved Coach bags, I only recently started getting into them. In August 2007 I got this tote bag from the Macy's in Herald Square, NYC. I've never seen another once since then! I know it's authentic, but is it some sort of limited edition or something? I think it's Heritage Stripe, but other than that, I got nothing.


If you call up coach's CS, give them your serial info and they should be able to tell you atleast the "name/style" of the bag, and possibly the original FP retail on the item when it was originally sold.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *archfaith* 

 
 				Hey everyone,
Though I've always loved Coach bags, I only recently started getting into them. In August 2007 I got this tote bag from the Macy's in Herald Square, NYC. I've never seen another once since then! I know it's authentic, but is it some sort of limited edition or something? I think it's Heritage Stripe, but other than that, I got nothing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bunnymasseuse said:


> If you call up coach's CS, give them your serial info and they should be able to tell you atleast the "name/style" of the bag, and possibly the original FP retail on the item when it was originally sold.



I think it was called the Large Lozenge Signature Tote


----------



## hrimaliv

I love that Lozenge bag. it's beautiful and so unique!


----------



## karaiu

Is this supposed to be the Hamptons Signature wallet?  I'm looking for a picture of an authentic one to see if the inside matches up.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/clo/1063583553.html


----------



## karaiu

This was my very first Coach, bought on eBay, and I know it's older, but I'm ready to sell it and would like to know the name of it.  The number on the creed inside is 6091, which comes up on the drilldown correctly, but I don't know the name.

My bag is black, but here's the same one in brown from the drilldown:
http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/6091_d1.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

karaiu said:


> This was my very first Coach, bought on eBay, and I know it's older, but I'm ready to sell it and would like to know the name of it.  The number on the creed inside is 6091, which comes up on the drilldown correctly, but I don't know the name.
> 
> My bag is black, but here's the same one in brown from the drilldown:
> http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/6091_d1.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



It's called the Signature Clip Hobo.


----------



## bcbgurl19

Hi guys, I don't hang out in the Coach forums much, but when I do I always mean to ask Baglady39 if that's a Coach in her avatar. If so, whats is the style/name/color? I need it lol!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

bcbgurl19 said:


> Hi guys, I don't hang out in the Coach forums much, but when I do I always mean to ask Baglady39 if that's a Coach in her avatar. If so, whats is the style/name/color? I need it lol!!!



I believe it's the Coach Abbey


----------



## bcbgurl19

Thanks bags for the quick response. They"re a few on the bay, but I literally just impulse   bought a Sabrina from there! I don't even like logos, but something about it said, "Buy Me!"


----------



## ellenphant

Hi All. I am new here. I will outright admit i'm not a HUGE purse junky, but love the ones that I have. I am having "issues" because when I was shopping the other day, I noticed someone carrying a bag that was definitely coach.  It was a very nice teal/robin egg blue color.  I want to buy the purse, but know that it's probably a year or two back since I cannot see it on the website. I searched eBay which is so hard to do with coach purses unless you know the exactl "color" or "model" of the purse but am 99% sure that it belong with this collection (i have attached pictures ... they are from eBay). I don't particularly care for this exact style as I like something I can wear on my shoulder.... The bag was bigger and can carry a lot of stuff. i don't think i thad buckles/pockets on the outside but cannot be sure. I searched "teal" on eBay to find this purse but it seems like there are not many coming up (there are a lot of other "teal" purses that are more of a bolder blue).  

If anyone might know the purse I am looking for, the exact "color" that will help me search for it or might even know the model number i would GREATLY appreciate it. It would be a great spring purse!

Thanks so much.

Ellen
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6G-Zoom-Nikkor/dp/B000NOEDGK


----------



## dragonette

legacy gigi in teal!


----------



## ellenphant

thanks so much! so the "correct color" is teal? do you know by chance what the bigger shoulder one would be called?  the picture above was just the color/collection i wanted. the one i saw definitely went over the shouler and was big (at least 12 inches wide).

thanks again!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

The tote pictured is pretty large and is the teal gigi as Dragonette said


----------



## loupole

Yes, the correct color is teal.

I can't imagine there was a bigger bag than the Gigi!  The Gigi is huge -- it is probably 14 inches wide and 16 inches long.  It is also a shoulder bag, although I don't find the straps all that comfortable (it's a 9" drop with stiff straps).

Could it have been the Legacy Shoulder bag?  It's about 12" wide but only about 7" in length -- basically a short version of the Gigi.  It also has a 9" drop, but it's more comfortable (IMO) because it's a single strap.

Did it look like this:







or this?


----------



## zoesma

there is a gigi teal on the bay (not my auction) if thats the one,,,mayeb you saw a satchel in pond??


----------



## loupole

Or maybe a Francine?


----------



## ellenphant

thanks so much guys for the responses! i am determined to track down this bag! I didn't realize the gigi was that big. the shoulder straps look a little shorter though than I prefer.  the bag i saw did NOT have any buckes or anything like that on the outside I don't believe. the top of it had that classic coach "foldover" that dips down a little and the little closure that coach is known for. does this make sense? there was not much hardware on it at all, and it was a large bag.

I just searched for the "pond" on ebay and it's not it. the color is definitely of that of the teal legacy.


----------



## loupole

Hmm.  Do you mean it had a flap?  Or that it had the internal closures?

Maybe an ergo?


----------



## ellenphant

the color of it i am 99% sure is that legacy teal in that first picture.

i checked the coach website and the flap looked something like this if i remember correctly:

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_b4cb_a0?$thumbtest$

it was just a much bigger bag. i remember that it had that classic "clasp" because that's how i recognized it was a coach... hehe.


----------



## dragonette

if there isn't much hardware on it, then it probably wasn't a legacy at all... and if it wasn't a legacy, it wouldn't be this same teal leather!


----------



## dragonette

is it this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BLUE-PEBB...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

but it's not very big though!


----------



## ellenphant

you make a good point!!! 

you know what? I think it might be from this collection:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-Blue-Leather-Coach-Shoulder-Handbag-328_W0QQitemZ380108219250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item380108219250&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

does anyone know when this is from, what collection, and what the "real" color name is??


----------



## dragonette

^ that is a vintage bag. there are only a few people on here who would have that knowledge... 

could it be this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-Legac...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

maybe it's a lindsay?


----------



## ellenphant

the color is right.. the style isn't the "one." 

what exactly does "vintage" mean? sorry if that is a dumb question, lol! i appreciate the help really.


----------



## dragonette

vintage means old. haha! like, really old!

i don't even know how old they could go back to... 80's? 90's?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

mineral color maybe


----------



## ellenphant

i checked and the lindsay had more hardware on it than i remembered. thanks though.

i am thinking it COULD be similar to this one. i don't remember the "braiding."

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-HAMPT...ptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

It says in the desc. it's a "hamptons." is that a legacy bag? is the color the same?


----------



## dragonette

hisgeekgrrl, i thought it might be mineral but most of the mineral bags have pockets and stuff in front?

anyway, i'm off to bed. hope you find your bag! it would help others figure out if you have a detailed description of how the bag looks - what shape it is, a tote? a shoulder bag? a slouchy hobo? any details that makes it stand out, like it has a turnlock closure, like you said? are you certain about the turnlock part?

good luck!


----------



## loupole

ellenphant said:


> you make a good point!!!
> 
> you know what? I think it might be from this collection:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-Blue-Leather-Coach-Shoulder-Handbag-328_W0QQitemZ380108219250QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item380108219250&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> does anyone know when this is from, what collection, and what the "real" color name is??


 

That's definitely not Legacy.

Was it a Lindsay?


----------



## loupole

ellenphant said:


> i checked and the lindsay had more hardware on it than i remembered. thanks though.
> 
> i am thinking it COULD be similar to this one. i don't remember the "braiding."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-HAMPTONS-TEAL-LEATHER-LARGE-CARRYALL-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ220265884762QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> It says in the desc. it's a "hamptons." is that a legacy bag? is the color the same?


 

Sorry for my last post -- I see you rejected Lindsay.  

Could it be this hamptons?  No turnlock closure, but I can't think of a recent bag with that closure except for Bleeker bags.






And no, Hamptons is a different line than legacy.


----------



## NorthStar

Was it this one?
Dimensions listed are: 12"X4"X10", Creed #DO872-F12338.

(Pic borrowed from the Bay)


----------



## ellenphant

NorthStar said:


> Was it this one?
> Dimensions listed are: 12"X4"X10", Creed #DO872-F12338.
> 
> (Pic borrowed from the Bay)


 

THIS IS IT!!! THANK YOU!!! Do you know when it came out and what collection it was part of? Wow!


----------



## Robicslady

ellenphant said:


> THIS IS IT!!! THANK YOU!!! Do you know when it came out and what collection it was part of? Wow!


 Chelsea pebbled leather from '08


----------



## ellenphant

Thanks so much ... am i crazy for thinking it was the teal color? the color looks awful similar. :shame:


----------



## margaritaxmix

ellenphant said:


> i checked and the lindsay had more hardware on it than i remembered. thanks though.
> 
> i am thinking it COULD be similar to this one. i don't remember the "braiding."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-HAMPTONS-TEAL-LEATHER-LARGE-CARRYALL-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ220265884762QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> It says in the desc. it's a "hamptons." is that a legacy bag? is the color the same?


Maybe it's a Madeline?


----------



## ellenphant

NorthStar said:


> Was it this one?
> Dimensions listed are: 12"X4"X10", Creed #DO872-F12338.
> 
> (Pic borrowed from the Bay)



Wanted to say *THANK YOU* to all who helped with this. i really thought i'd never find it as coach comes out with so many different bags. I appreciate it a LOT!


----------



## NorthStar

ellenphant said:


> Thanks so much ... am i crazy for thinking it was the teal color? the color looks awful similar. :shame:



No problem!  You're not crazy at all for thinking it was teal, Coach likes to use the same name for colors in a variety of shades-can be frustrating sometimes!

I found that bag on eBay, but it has been in the outlets as my sister got this version in black last year...in fact, her bag made me think of the one you were describing!  Love that blue color though!


----------



## loupole

NorthStar said:


> Was it this one?
> Dimensions listed are: 12"X4"X10", Creed #DO872-F12338.
> 
> (Pic borrowed from the Bay)


 

Nice call, NorthStar!  I think the Gigi sent us all off in the wrong direction!


----------



## NorthStar

loupole said:


> Nice call, NorthStar!  I think the Gigi sent us all off in the wrong direction!



Awww shanks...  I'm not usually too good at the identification thing either LOL!  Yeah, Gigi probably led us astray for a bit hehe...


----------



## Robicslady

Hey Ladies- I have my eye on a Coach hobo at a consignment store- older style- anyone know if this is a legit number for a Soho hobo?  (couldn't sneak a picture of it LOL)  E2K- 9219  red leather, no pocket, silver metal hangtag
Thanks in advance!


----------



## spankiefrankie

i need help verifying this purse. what's the model, and what year was it made?



​


----------



## guesswholala

*Can you post more pics?  Can't really see it that well.  The style # should be on the inside creed patch.*


----------



## spankiefrankie

guesswholala said:


> *Can you post more pics?  Can't really see it that well.  The style # should be on the inside creed patch.*



thats the only picture i found :[
thats why i'm asking for help because i'd like to get that bag.


----------



## guesswholala

*Is this a pic from a link or did you just find this one pic?  If it's a link, can you post it.  I'll try to help...just can't see it that well.*


----------



## spankiefrankie

guesswholala said:


> *Is this a pic from a link or did you just find this one pic?  If it's a link, can you post it.  I'll try to help...just can't see it that well.*



i just found this one picture :[
i found it on some random myspace site
idk if it's a tote or what but i remember from her myspace she uploaded this picture in april 2007 so it can't be any newer


----------



## Carlee51

I am selling some purses for my Mother-in-Law on Ebay and I need some help with the names and retail prices of 2 bags.

The first is about 2 years old in the Khaki Signature print it is a really big bag(almost looks like a briefcase) it has 2 leather strips that can be zipped together at the top it is a double handle, there is a zip pocket on the entire back of the bag and a turn button pocket along the front.  The number on the creed is E0773-11064.  

The second bag looks like the messenger legacy zip bags. It is a brown pebbled leather though.  It is at least 8 years old.  THe number on the Creed is F06S-10398.   

Any help would be much appreciated THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Carlee51 said:


> I am selling some purses for my Mother-in-Law on Ebay and I need some help with the names and retail prices of 2 bags.
> 
> The first is about 2 years old in the Khaki Signature print it is a really big bag(almost looks like a briefcase) it has 2 leather strips that can be zipped together at the top it is a double handle, there is a zip pocket on the entire back of the bag and a turn button pocket along the front.  The number on the creed is E0773-11064.
> 
> The second bag looks like the messenger legacy zip bags. It is a brown pebbled leather though.  It is at least 8 years old.  THe number on the Creed is F06S-10398.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated THANKS SO MUCH!!!




11064 - Hamptons Signature Business Carryall and retailed for $428 I believe.

10398 - This was just called a Pebbled Leather duffle and I think it retailed for $248. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## margaritaxmix

spankiefrankie said:


> i need help verifying this purse. what's the model, and what year was it made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I KNOW THIS!

I believe this is the lining (or rather, reversed side) of those reversible Hamptons Weekend totes from a while back. An example is 5656:

http://blushinghampalace.blogspot.com/2006/08/coach-hamptons-weekend-medium-tote-bag_17.html

http://auctions.overstock.com/item/43427040

These are the only bags that I remember had that print, and the straps are definitely from the Weekend line. It's from ... I wanna say 05, early 06.

Hope that helps!


----------



## spankiefrankie

margaritaxmix said:


> I KNOW THIS!
> 
> I believe this is the lining (or rather, reversed side) of those reversible Hamptons Weekend totes from a while back. An example is 5656:
> 
> http://blushinghampalace.blogspot.com/2006/08/coach-hamptons-weekend-medium-tote-bag_17.html
> 
> http://auctions.overstock.com/item/43427040
> 
> These are the only bags that I remember had that print, and the straps are definitely from the Weekend line. It's from ... I wanna say 05, early 06.
> 
> Hope that helps!



thank you so much! it really helps out a lot! now i need to go bag hunting for it!


----------



## Hyacinth

Robicslady said:


> Hey Ladies- I have my eye on a Coach hobo at a consignment store- older style- anyone know if this is a legit number for a Soho hobo?  (couldn't sneak a picture of it LOL)  E2K- 9219  red leather, no pocket, silver metal hangtag
> Thanks in advance!



It's not a Soho, it's the Ergo Small Zip from 2002, the serial prefix seems legitimate, and the bag should have Signature lining and be about 11x8 inches and look like this:


----------



## Hyacinth

Carlee51 said:


> I am selling some purses for my Mother-in-Law on Ebay and I need some help with the names and retail prices of 2 bags.
> 
> The first is about 2 years old in the Khaki Signature print it is a really big bag(almost looks like a briefcase) it has 2 leather strips that can be zipped together at the top it is a double handle, there is a zip pocket on the entire back of the bag and a turn button pocket along the front.  The number on the creed is E0773-11064.
> 
> The second bag looks like the messenger legacy zip bags. It is a brown pebbled leather though.  It is at least 8 years old.  THe number on the Creed is F06S-10398.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated THANKS SO MUCH!!!



The second bag is from 2006, BTW.


----------



## laytiffany

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/clo/1079295875.html

please let me know what the name is and anything that you might know about the bag. Thanks!


----------



## margaritaxmix

It's style no. 11658 and retailed for $328.

I think it's just called a Signature Gallery Tote w/ Patent trim.


----------



## laytiffany

margaritaxmix said:


> It's style no. 11658 and retailed for $328.
> 
> I think it's just called a Signature Gallery Tote w/ Patent trim.


 

Thanks. Do you think it looks real to you and that price is a good price for it?


----------



## margaritaxmix

laytiffany said:


> Thanks. Do you think it looks real to you and that price is a good price for it?


So far, so good but there needs to be a creed pic (leather patch on inside of bag) to be sure. $100 is definitely a good price.

Please post the creed pic in our Authenticate This Coach! thread under the "Coach Shopping" subforum.


----------



## laytiffany

margaritaxmix said:


> So far, so good but there needs to be a creed pic (leather patch on inside of bag) to be sure. $100 is definitely a good price.
> 
> Please post the creed pic in our Authenticate This Coach! thread under the "Coach Shopping" subforum.


 
Yeah I emailed the person for more pics and I haven't gotten an respond yet. And I did post it on that one forum. Thanks tho. At least I know the name. I will post pictures when I get the email


----------



## DebbieAnn

Hello

I haven't been a member of the forum for very long.  I am really learning & spending money!!

I bought a bag last July at the outlet in Branson.  I bought a Carly & kept returning to eye this other one.  I dreamt about it and returned the next day.  I don't remember exactly what I paid but it was over $300.

To make a long story short, I brought it out today & noticed it has a legacy lining.  I cannot find my tags or receipt.

My camera isn't working but I can describe it.  It is denim print with "C" embossed.  It is a satchel with the following creed*:  M0769-11579.*

*Can you give me an idea of the name?  *


----------



## cz22

Legacy Signature Denim Medium Lily
look like this?


----------



## DebbieAnn

That's it!  You are *awesome.*

*Thank you.*


----------



## moshimoshi52

Hi folks,

I'm a guy, and a big fan of Coach accessories for men.  I came across an older wallet online and need help authenticating it.  Any thoughts?  Does the hardware or color scheme match anything that you've come across before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170311791504&_trksid=p2759.l1259

I tried visiting the Web Archive versions of Coach.com, no luck.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

- J


----------



## arsweb

moshimoshi52 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm a guy, and a big fan of Coach accessories for men.  I came across an older wallet online and need help authenticating it.  Any thoughts?  Does the hardware or color scheme match anything that you've come across before?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170311791504&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> I tried visiting the Web Archive versions of Coach.com, no luck.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> - J



Post in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-302470.html
You'll get better authenticity advice there!


----------



## moshimoshi52

Thank you, I'll give it a try. =)


----------



## Jessica1

I picked up a vintage Coach Bag in Orange (shoulder bag) not sure if it's authentic.  
Number is E5F-9034
Sorry I can't see to upload photo.  I have my own images but not the url.
Can I go anywhere to find authentic model number.


----------



## bagap

Jessica1 said:


> I picked up a vintage Coach Bag in Orange (shoulder bag) not sure if it's authentic.
> Number is E5F-9034
> Sorry I can't see to upload photo.  I have my own images but not the url.
> Can I go anywhere to find authentic model number.



You can go on evilbay and search for a Coach bag in that style # and see what you get.  There is currently one listed with that style # but I don't know if it's authentic.  Also, you can post pics on the Authenticate this Coach thread and there are some very knowledgeable tPFers that can help you 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-302470.html


----------



## Hyacinth

bagap said:


> You can go on evilbay and search for a Coach bag in that style # and see what you get.  There is currently one listed with that style # but I don't know if it's authentic.  Also, you can post pics on the Authenticate this Coach thread and there are some very knowledgeable tPFers that can help you
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-302470.html



We REALLY need to see pictures. Bright orange is a color that probably wouldn't have been made in 1995 but I've seen plenty of fakes in that color.


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone...is the Legacy Top Handle bag something that is currently at the outlets?  How long ago was it from?  Thanks!


----------



## greenpixie

The Legacy top handle bag is from earlier in '08 and hit the outlets a couple months ago.  You may still be able to find one there but it will probably be kind of hit or miss.  Good luck!


----------



## sarasmith3269




----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

bridgit


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Oh, and it's 11622 for the style number


----------



## sarasmith3269

thank you!


----------



## cz22

Here are some pictures of the colors it comes in: A Tribute to the Legacy Bridgit


----------



## donnalynn11

You have great taste!  The Bridgit is one of Coach's BEST bags ever - even if you arent a small bag kinda girl!


----------



## codiepop

Great choice!! She's a hottie!! I love the little details on this bag... i.e the zipper pull has it's own little turnlock, how cute is that?!?!


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies,

Can someone help me identify the name and style of this *Coach* handbag?  TIA !!

For reference, I own this handbag and I bought it from a Coach store 3 years ago ... I just have no idea what the style or name is!  

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5184.jpg

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5185.jpg

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5195.jpg


----------



## peachi521

peachi521 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me identify the name and style of this *Coach* handbag?  TIA !!
> 
> For reference, I own this handbag and I bought it from a Coach store 3 years ago ... I just have no idea what the style or name is!
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5184.jpg
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5185.jpg
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j127/akaphd08/DSCN5195.jpg



ETA - Thanks for movin to the right place!!  

Any ideas ladies?


----------



## cz22

suede satchel tote? that's all I can tell from searches. Maybe someone else knows what line. From 2004


----------



## anna_mg

Hello everybody, 

yesterday I asked about this baig in the authenticity thread and got a thumbs up, so I'm probably buying. The thing is, I don't know the name of the bag (and really would like to). Could anybody help me out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cz22

Ergo Signature Large Hobo, 2006
in khaki and camel?


----------



## anna_mg

cz22 said:


> Ergo Signature Large Hobo, 2006
> in khaki and camel?



Thanks


----------



## peachi521

cz22 said:


> suede satchel tote? that's all I can tell from searches. Maybe someone else knows what line. From 2004



Thanks!  A friend who used to work for Coach identified it for me .  It's a *Coach Soho Suede Satchel* from 2004 and it retailed for $328.  Thanks for all of your help ladies!


----------



## sendsley

I have 3 vintage Coach bags I am planning to sell but I don't know the style or name. Can anyone help me??? Thanks.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Only know the last one, it's the City Bag.


----------



## pistolino

Does anyone know what style bag this is? There is a creed inside (made in China), but there is no serial number and I think it's because the bag is so small. It's bigger than a wristlet and slightly smaller than a pouch? The strap can be doubled to make a hand strap or it's a shoulder strap used as a single. The dimensions on it are roughly 7" x 5" x 2-1/2".  It's driving me nuts!


----------



## jdub01

Hi there- Can anyone ID this Coach Bag? I haven't seen one like it in a while. It's constructed out of black canvas and has leather straps with a strip of leather running down both sides. The interior is divided into two section which are separated by a large zippered pocket. Please see pictures. Thank you so much!


----------



## pistolino

jdub01 said:


> Hi there- Can anyone ID this Coach Bag? I haven't seen one like it in a while. It's constructed out of black canvas and has leather straps with a strip of leather running down both sides. The interior is divided into two section which are separated by a large zippered pocket. Please see pictures. Thank you so much!


 
I have a Mercer bag that looks exactly like that, but the style # on mine is 7400.


----------



## DemRam

sendsley said:


> I have 3 vintage Coach bags I am planning to sell but I don't know the style or name. Can anyone help me??? Thanks.


 

The only one I'm sure of is the "Pocket Purse". I wish I could help with the other names.

​ 
​


----------



## DemRam

jdub01 said:


> Hi there- Can anyone ID this Coach Bag? I haven't seen one like it in a while. It's constructed out of black canvas and has leather straps with a strip of leather running down both sides. The interior is divided into two section which are separated by a large zippered pocket. Please see pictures. Thank you so much!


 

The bag is definitely from the "Mercer" line from Coach and yours is from 1999.

I don't know the actual "NAME" of the bag.


----------



## DemRam

pistolino said:


> I have a Mercer bag that looks exactly like that, but the style # on mine is 7400.


 

The Mercer Style number 7400 is the "Mercer Satchel".

All the Mercer bags are made of "twill" fabric trimmed with leather.

Nice bags.


----------



## jdub01

Thank you DemRam!  I appreciate your help!!!


----------



## rethreads

Does anyone know what the style name of these sunglasses is? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140308479526
My sister is crazy about them but missed out on the auction. Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## mzedith

very hard to read the Creed.. help??

Coach Black Legacy Bag


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

That is the Luci domed satchel.


----------



## mzedith

greenpixie said:


> ^^^
> 
> That is the Luci domed satchel.


 
sweet, thanks, do you think its worth the listing price? seems a rare find.

i want to get a Black Vintage large leather bag, i am just not sure about which one, a Lily, Leigh or maybe this one..

this is more than than the Leigh. but probaby much bigger im sure.


----------



## rethreads

anyone?? 


rethreads said:


> Does anyone know what the style name of these sunglasses is?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140308479526
> My sister is crazy about them but missed out on the auction. Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Bella99

Hi all! I have wanted for the longest time one of the tie dye bags in denim. I found this one on the bay and was thinking about getting one. Does anyone have it or know anything about it? It looks super cool, like it would be a great bag for jeans. Any thoughts? Thanks! Bella




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160306646183


----------



## Bella99

PS  what does HG stand for?  I am usually good at figuring this stuff out, but I am stumped.


----------



## greenpixie

HG = Holy Grail - the elusive bag that you love and have been searching for

I do not know much about the tie-dye line but I am sure someone will know something!  Good luck.


----------



## KaliDaisy

I am on the hunt for the name of a pair of Coach shoes that I saw earlier tonight, I hope it's ok that I post this here even though it's not a bag I'm looking for.  I apologize mods if this is the wrong spot...I can start a thread if necessary  just let me know.

Anyway, I was at Nordstrom Rack tonight, I've been on a great search for a cute pair of black strappy sandal heels for an upcoming trip to Vegas.  So I found a PERFECT pair of shoes, and of course they turned out to be Coach, and of COURSE they didn't have my size!  ARGH!

I checked the box that the shoes were in and I swear it said they were called "Jaime."  But I don't know anything about Coach shoes, I've searched Google and *bay, but to no avail.  The only Coach Jaime I'm finding are a pair of suede ankle boots, and those are definitely not right.

What I found is a strappy sandal shoe that is black leather, it has a sorta chunky heel, and I remember that there are two buckles on each shoe.  The part of the shoe where your foot goes has the signature C's, but there are no other indications of Coach on the shoes.  

I am still searching through all the Coach shoes listed on *bay in hopes that I will find what I'm looking for, but in the meantime I thought I'd ask the Coach experts here on the forum, hoping someone might have a clue as to what these shoes are!

TIA for any help, and again...please let me know if I need to start a separate thread for this!


----------



## Hyacinth

Bella99 said:


> Hi all! I have wanted for the longest time one of the tie dye bags in denim. I found this one on the bay and was thinking about getting one. Does anyone have it or know anything about it? It looks super cool, like it would be a great bag for jeans. Any thoughts? Thanks! Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160306646183



Probably Signature Tie Dye Tote, just like in the listing title.


----------



## greenpixie

mzedith said:


> sweet, thanks, do you think its worth the listing price? seems a rare find.
> 
> i want to get a Black Vintage large leather bag, i am just not sure about which one, a Lily, Leigh or maybe this one..
> 
> this is more than than the Leigh. but probaby much bigger im sure.


 
These showed up at the outlets a while ago but only in limited quantities, so the style will probably just get harder to find now.  Seems like a decent deal to me, espcially since it is a BIN and live.com cashback is at 14% right now.   The Luci is bigger than the Leigh and the medium Lily as far as I remember - it is a great looking bag.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Veelyn

Can someone please identify this bag? 

TIA!


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

That style is the Legacy Ali from 2006 in khaki/black.


----------



## Veelyn

Nvm.. I figured out its the Legacy Signature flap.. I think.

Haha, you posted right before me. Thanks!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Please disregard my previous post about shoes.  They are Jaime textured calf.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nvm


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

hellooo!!

as the title states.. can anyone identify this wallet (wristlet/clutch??) that i found on eBay?  i would like to know what this style is and why i haven't seen it in the stores or if it's an older style? 

also, if anyone knows of any coach wallets that come with the little wrist band thing (or whatever it's called lol) just like this one here .. please let me know as i have been desperately looking for a wallet like this!!!!


thanks so much =) 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270360249119&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## margaritaxmix

I have no idea, but wow what a rare find and a steal!


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

i know! i bid on it but was outbid.. would have been a really cheap find too cus i opted out from paying shipping as the seller was local. would have only cost me $20 cdn lol.


----------



## arsweb

It buckle and silver hardware makes me think it is from the Soho line. I believe the creed indicates it was made in 2003.

A lot of Coach's clutches come with the wrist strap. I cannot say that I have ever seen one of their wallets with this strap. I don't know if a clutch would make a good wallet since they are most probably not organized inside with card slots and so on.


----------



## m0riendi

arsweb said:


> It buckle and silver hardware makes me think it is from the Soho line. I believe the creed indicates it was made in 2003.


 
I agree. It looks like it is from the Soho line but I'm not 100% percent postive.


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

thanks everyone! i kinda figured its from the soho collection as i just bought a mini sig wallet and a mini sig purse from the same collection. 

so its not a wallet eh? its so cute tho!!!!!


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

arsweb said:


> It buckle and silver hardware makes me think it is from the Soho line. I believe the creed indicates it was made in 2003.
> 
> A lot of Coach's clutches come with the wrist strap. I cannot say that I have ever seen one of their wallets with this strap. I don't know if a clutch would make a good wallet since they are most probably not organized inside with card slots and so on.




omg thanks for pointing out the year.. i went into the archives and started looking at the coach webpages circa 2003.. and finally found out what collection this clutch is from!

its from the vachetta collection and is called the New Vachetta Clutch, from may 2004.

thanks a lot! im happy =) now i just gotta find one that i can bid on or buy!!!


----------



## Coach10619

I have the same clutch but, in pieced suede.   The original tag on mine says, CSOH PIECE STP CLUTC, and the MFSRP was $228.   Picture of mine is attached. 




xxBL!NGERxx said:


> omg thanks for pointing out the year.. i went into the archives and started looking at the coach webpages circa 2003.. and finally found out what collection this clutch is from!
> 
> its from the vachetta collection and is called the New Vachetta Clutch, from may 2004.
> 
> thanks a lot! im happy =) now i just gotta find one that i can bid on or buy!!!


----------



## pistolino

pistolino said:


> Does anyone know what style bag this is? There is a creed inside (made in China), but there is no serial number and I think it's because the bag is so small. It's bigger than a wristlet and slightly smaller than a pouch? The strap can be doubled to make a hand strap or it's a shoulder strap used as a single. The dimensions on it are roughly 7" x 5" x 2-1/2". It's driving me nuts!


 
OK, I've gotten a little closer on this one, it's definitely a demi, I'm just lost on a style number.  These are leather and came in at least 3 colors, red, yellow and like a teal.  They have a signature lining and the creed matches whatever color the bag is, just no # on the creed.  If anyone can give me a year or style # on these, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

Coach10619 said:


> I have the same clutch but, in pieced suede.   The original tag on mine says, CSOH PIECE STP CLUTC, and the MFSRP was $228.   Picture of mine is attached.




that's so nice! i think i saw something like that while i was on the archived website.. and there was one in straw as well.

i dont like the new styles as much as i do the older ones.. they looked much classier and nicer.


----------



## Beardieruth

I back weeding through my aunt's amazing handbag collection and found three Coach bags which she says are authentic.  Can anyone give me style, year, msp, etc. info from these serial numbers?  If not, I can take pix.  
1101-209
0444-315
GSC-9954 (I'm suspicious about this number on the creed)
Many thanks.


----------



## kurnu

Pics please


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Beardieruth said:


> I back weeding through my aunt's amazing handbag collection and found three Coach bags which she says are authentic. Can anyone give me style, year, msp, etc. info from these serial numbers? If not, I can take pix.
> 1101-209
> 0444-315
> GSC-9954 (I'm suspicious about this number on the creed)
> Many thanks.


 
Your first two numbers are prior to the early 90's.  The third one is a prairie bag from '95.


----------



## Beardieruth

Wow, thanks for the info.  Sorry for the typos in first thread post -- really early here in CA.  Will be posting pix of all asap.


----------



## DemRam

Beardieruth said:


> I back weeding through my aunt's amazing handbag collection and found three Coach bags which she says are authentic. Can anyone give me style, year, msp, etc. info from these serial numbers? If not, I can take pix.
> 1101-209
> 0444-315
> GSC-9954 (I'm suspicious about this number on the creed)
> Many thanks.


 

Hi,

Would you post pictures of the creeds also?

0444-315 is a suspicious serial number - at least I have seen it used on some older classic leather fakes.

If GSC is actually G5C, it could be a 95 Prarie Bag - but GSC would not be correct for any Coach.


----------



## Beardieruth

Taking pix of those creeds isn't easy...here are shots of the three bags.  Serial numbers are in the tags/captions of the photos.  Any/all information, including original msrp, is very much appreciated. And do let me know if you think any of the 3 are fakes. Oops, just found out I have to do a couple of uploads to get all the pix.  This is the first upload for No. 0444-315...more on the way.  Thanks again.


----------



## Beardieruth

Here are the rest of the pix. Eager to hear what you think. Again, sorry the creeds are so awful but even the macro didn't help much.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beardieruth said:


> Taking pix of those creeds isn't easy...here are shots of the three bags.  Serial numbers are in the tags/captions of the photos.  Any/all information, including original msrp, is very much appreciated. And do let me know if you think any of the 3 are fakes. Oops, just found out I have to do a couple of uploads to get all the pix.  This is the first upload for No. 0444-315...more on the way.  Thanks again.



There's a post at Ebay's Shoes & Purses forum that shows a pic of one bag with that fake number and I guess others have been found too. But since all older Coaches had unique serial numbers on each individual bag, it's a safe bet that the first one in your pictures is fake especially if it has these phony lines above and below every digit in the serial number. Post # 39 shows a different bag with that same exact number and the phony lines:
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Fake-Coach-Serial/1000685987


----------



## Hyacinth

Beardieruth said:


> Here are the rest of the pix. Eager to hear what you think. Again, sorry the creeds are so awful but even the macro didn't help much.



The second is a genuine Prairie Bag, and the year code is a 6.

The third one's pics are too small to see, sorry.


----------



## Beardieruth

thanks so much for the help.  I will break the news to The Aunt!  Also will try and gett better pix for 3rd bag.  Glad the Prairie is real.


----------



## Beardieruth

Hope this is better pic to identify, etc. Serial No. 1101-229. Creed impossible to get good shot but I will keep trying. Thanks.


----------



## DemRam

Beardieruth said:


> Hope this is better pic to identify, etc. Serial No. 1101-229. Creed impossible to get good shot but I will keep trying. Thanks.


 




Just from the one picture it looks like the "Logan" which I happen to own myself.  I could only find one for you to compare yours to - auction number 350181499385 has good pictures of all parts of the bag itself - plus the inside compartment.

If you check the measurements - the wooden dowel on top should measure slightly over 8 inches (the ends of the dowel should be leather covered) and the widest part of the bag is almost 11 inches.

That one is from the late 1980's thru 1993.  The style number on the "newer" ones is 9907, although I don't recall the last year Coach made the Logan.  I don't see them as often as some of the other classic bags.


----------



## Beardieruth

Thanks so much for the info. Specs given match The Aunt's bag. She will be thrilled. Any idea what the estimated mrsp was when bought by Auntie all those years ago? She can't remember much these days. I'm just curious...again, many thanks to all you brilliant Coach gurus!


----------



## Veelyn

Can someone ID these and tell me the retail prices? Please and Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

Beardieruth said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Specs given match The Aunt's bag. She will be thrilled. Any idea what the estimated mrsp was when bought by Auntie all those years ago? She can't remember much these days. I'm just curious...again, many thanks to all you brilliant Coach gurus!


 

I know there are Coach collectors that have those old catalogs with the prices, but unfortunately I don't. 

I have a Maggie Duffle that I bought in 1997 and it was around $158 which sounds really cheap compared to the current Coach prices.  

Maybe someone else can give you an idea of the prices back then.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beardieruth said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Specs given match The Aunt's bag. She will be thrilled. Any idea what the estimated mrsp was when bought by Auntie all those years ago? She can't remember much these days. I'm just curious...again, many thanks to all you brilliant Coach gurus!



My Fall 1992 catalog shows a Logan listed for $224, and a 1997 catalog shows a Prairie Bag for $220. That's as close as I can get to the years of your aunt's bags. Hope that helps!


----------



## Veelyn

Bump


----------



## margaritaxmix

Veelyn said:


> Can someone ID these and tell me the retail prices? Please and Thanks!


First is the Hamptons Signature Carryall in Khaki/Mahogany, style 11062. Retailed for $298.

Second is the Small Signature Backpack - believe it retailed for $258. 
It's not the same one as the one still on Coach's website, but extremely close.

I believe the third is the Signature Soho Clip Demi. Thinking this retailed for $168.

Sorry I didn't ID these early in the Authenticate! thread.. missed your question


----------



## JadedPink

Does anyone know what the wristlet was called & its style number? Thanks!


----------



## choozen1ne

It looks like its from the Soho line from 02 or 03 maybe , I have no idea the name or style though , does it have a creed on the inside ? that should have a style # 
its really cute and I love all of your other pink bags !


----------



## JadedPink

choozen1ne said:


> It looks like its from the Soho line from 02 or 03 maybe , I have no idea the name or style though , does it have a creed on the inside ? that should have a style #
> its really cute and I love all of your other pink bags !


 
This is a wristlet, not an official clutch - no creed. 

Aw, thank you!


----------



## KittyKat65

Hi Ladies,

Any clue what this is called?  I bought it in April 2004, but need help ID-ing.  Thanks.


----------



## JadedPink

^ It's a Soho Satchel of some kind, not sure on "official" name. I have it in pink and tan.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hi Gals,

I hope someone could help me ID this bag. The only thing I know about it is that it's a limited edition from 2005.
















Hyacinth has already kindly authenticate the bag. Since the seller live in same town as me, I got the bag the same day! I have peruse over it, and am confident of it's authenticity. 

Now what I'd like to know is the model name & it's original retail price.

Thanks,
~A~


----------



## i<3handbags

Can anyone ID this swingpack?


----------



## cz22

i<3handbags said:


> Can anyone ID this swingpack?



What does it say on the tag? any abbreviations that could lead to the line it was from? And does it have a number on the creed or tag? That helps ID if no one recognizes the style.


----------



## pitterpatter

what's the name of this?


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I'm pretty sure that was called the Signature Pleat (or Pleated) Gallery Tote. Style number is 12729.


----------



## margaritaxmix

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I hope someone could help me ID this bag. The only thing I know about it is that it's a limited edition from 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyacinth has already kindly authenticate the bag. Since the seller live in same town as me, I got the bag the same day! I have peruse over it, and am confident of it's authenticity.
> 
> Now what I'd like to know is the model name & it's original retail price.
> 
> Thanks,
> ~A~


Not too sure on the exact name but I imagine it'd be something along the lines of a Suede Satchel.


----------



## margaritaxmix

KittyKat65 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any clue what this is called?  I bought it in April 2004, but need help ID-ing.  Thanks.


Can you tell us the style number that's on the creed?


----------



## i<3handbags

cz22 said:


> What does it say on the tag? any abbreviations that could lead to the line it was from? And does it have a number on the creed or tag? That helps ID if no one recognizes the style.



The creed has no serial, or I would have tried to search by that route. It says ...

This is a Coach Bag. It was handcrafted in China from the finest materials trimmed with genuine leather, Its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to enduring quality.


----------



## mcoop13

shellyspurses.com/files/products/11285_th_DSC04317.JPG

Does anyone know the style of this bag?? I found this pic on google, I really want a bag in this shape but I don't know the name..I know they're older though.. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ That's style number #6044 and would probably be referred to as a Signature Soft Demi. Best luck of finding these is on eBay and sometimes outlets too I think.


----------



## Hyacinth

Never mind


----------



## i<3handbags

Hyacinth said:


> Can you take a photo of the creed? And where did you buy the bag? Any bag that size should always have a serial number if it's genuine, unless it's small enough to be considered a Pouch or accessory.



Here's a link to my post in the authenticate this thread. Tons of pics, including the creed. It was bought at Goodwill.


----------



## Hyacinth

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I hope someone could help me ID this bag. The only thing I know about it is that it's a limited edition from 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyacinth has already kindly authenticate the bag. Since the seller live in same town as me, I got the bag the same day! I have peruse over it, and am confident of it's authenticity.
> 
> Now what I'd like to know is the model name & it's original retail price.
> 
> Thanks,
> ~A~



It's probably an upgraded Soho Suede Flap Satchel - Coach made an almost identical suede bag with style# 9507 with smooth leather trim, and an all-smooth leather version 9550. They did some other styles in Patent and designated them as Limited Editions so this one was probably something like "Soho Suede and Patent Flap Satchel" but that's just a guess. It would have been a Holiday 2003 release.

Here's the Suede and Smooth version:


----------



## Hyacinth

i<3handbags said:


> Here's a link to my post in the authenticate this thread. Tons of pics, including the creed. It was bought at Goodwill.



Sorry about that, I was confusing discussions about 2 different bags. The Swingpack looks good.


----------



## jasscord2

I was given 2 Coach bags, can anyone help identify them?
No F2S-7586 dark red leather, has gold feet, and a snap on each side(outside) to close up the size
No A06K-247 fabric and leather ( I think Scribble?)


----------



## i<3handbags

jass I think the 7586 is the Hamptons Leather Carryall. I don't know about the other bag.


----------



## Coach10619

I have a similar style in pink.  Mine is called an East/West Signature Duffle and the style number is 9363.  Here's a pic of mine..





mcoop13 said:


> shellyspurses.com/files/products/11285_th_DSC04317.JPG
> 
> Does anyone know the style of this bag?? I found this pic on google, I really want a bag in this shape but I don't know the name..I know they're older though.. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

jasscord2 said:


> I was given 2 Coach bags, can anyone help identify them?
> No F2S-7586 dark red leather, has gold feet, and a snap on each side(outside) to close up the size
> No A06K-247 fabric and leather ( I think Scribble?)



Style # 247 is just called a Scribble Tote, from the 2006 Pastel Scribbles line


----------



## Coach10619

My Hamptons Medium sig carryall looks a lot different than the one you refered to.  Mine is style number 11062.   Here's a pic of mine...
Was there a small one made too?  




margaritaxmix said:


> First is the Hamptons Signature Carryall in Khaki/Mahogany, style 11062. Retailed for $298.
> 
> Second is the Small Signature Backpack - believe it retailed for $258.
> It's not the same one as the one still on Coach's website, but extremely close.
> 
> I believe the third is the Signature Soho Clip Demi. Thinking this retailed for $168.
> 
> Sorry I didn't ID these early in the Authenticate! thread.. missed your question


----------



## Coach10619

^^ The bag in the first pic is the one you were refering to when you said it was style number 11062.  It just looks a lot different than mine. 





Veelyn said:


> Can someone ID these and tell me the retail prices? Please and Thanks!


----------



## jasscord2

jasscord2 said:


> I was given 2 Coach bags, can anyone help identify them?
> No F2S-7586 dark red leather, has gold feet, and a snap on each side(outside) to close up the size
> No A06K-247 fabric and leather ( I think Scribble?)


Thank you, I found them both,
The first is the Hamptons Leather Carryall and the 2nd is the Hamptons Weekend Scribble tote, as someone identified.
Now on to find the LV,and the 2 Channels


----------



## jasscord2

Chanel, sorry for spelling


----------



## chrislewis91104

What is the name or style number of this bag?


----------



## chrislewis91104

Nevermind, I found it, Ali.


----------



## greenpixie

Yup, that one is the Ali from the resort collection that year.


----------



## chrislewis91104

Do you know what the style number is?


----------



## greenpixie

I believe 10491 - there is a thread with some info here too: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/graduation-gift-to-myself-a-denim-ali-275179.html


----------



## shezarealgem

I just bought her and think that she is a hamptons slim duffle but the serial # is 9328 and the ones that I keep finding that are similar are 9326.   What is she???  Year? She looked so slouchy and was such a great price I couldnt pass it up. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200330416775


----------



## shezarealgem

Here is a pic. Can anyone name this bag and give a year?????  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Texas Girl

I just got a coach bag 50% off at Dillard's today and have no idea the name.  Inside the numbers are J0873-13301.  It is black fabric with patent leather trim and handles.  Lining is a beautiful baby blue.  Anybody have a clue?


----------



## swags

shezarealgem said:


> Here is a pic. Can anyone name this bag and give a year????? Thanks ladies!


 
Does it have a signature c lining? I am just guessing but it looks like a small duffle from 2005-06.


----------



## cz22

Texas Girl said:


> I just got a coach bag 50% off at Dillard's today and have no idea the name.  Inside the numbers are J0873-13301.  It is black fabric with patent leather trim and handles.  Lining is a beautiful baby blue.  Anybody have a clue?



Is it the belted carly?
Like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-CARLY-SIG...hash=item270373662397&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116 ?


----------



## Texas Girl

cz22 said:


> Is it the belted carly?
> Like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-CARLY-SIG...hash=item270373662397&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116 ?


Yes!!!!!  That's it exactly.  Thanks so much!


----------



## shezarealgem

swags said:


> Does it have a signature c lining? I am just guessing but it looks like a small duffle from 2005-06.


 
It does have the signature lining. There are more pics in the listing from when I won her:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200330416775


----------



## omgsweet

Hello!  Could you tell me the name of this bag and about how much it retailed for?  

TIA!


----------



## cz22

omgsweet said:


> Hello!  Could you tell me the name of this bag and about how much it retailed for?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 753067
> 
> 
> View attachment 753070
> 
> 
> View attachment 753071



I don't know the price, but it is the Signature Legacy Shoulder Bag from the 2006 Coach 65th anniversary release.


----------



## omgsweet

cz22 said:


> I don't know the price, but it is the Signature Legacy Shoulder Bag from the 2006 Coach 65th anniversary release.


 
Great! Thank you!


----------



## starrymaz

omgsweet said:


> Hello!  Could you tell me the name of this bag and about how much it retailed for?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 753067
> 
> 
> View attachment 753070
> 
> 
> View attachment 753071



It's the Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag and it retailed for $378.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I found this pic in google images and would love to know if this bag even exist if so what is it
http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn...i2.sell.com/12/145/844960/50/16/3265291-m.jpg then i found this http://www.replicas-purses.com/showproduct2.asp?id=2998 but i want a real one not some cheap poc


----------



## cz22

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I found this pic in google images and would love to know if this bag even exist if so what is it
> http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn...i2.sell.com/12/145/844960/50/16/3265291-m.jpg then i found this http://www.replicas-purses.com/showproduct2.asp?id=2998 but i want a real one not some cheap poc



From what I can tell, the real version is straw and made-for-factory. The style with the buckle on the front seems to be from last year. See it in this thread and see if that is what you are looking for (then maybe PM the owner for more info?).  Maybe someone else knows a little more.

Good luck!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Yes the first looks like the -Soho Leather Duffle.  It a Soho for sure


----------



## steph87

Hello,

Just wondering if you all can help me identify a few items!  I finally got a chance to go to the Niagara Falls outlet, and found a few great things.  Here they are, any help would be great!  Thanks 

Wristlet






Cosmetic Bag





Bag


----------



## Charlie

Can someone ID the style number of this fob please? TIA


----------



## greenpixie

steph87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if you all can help me identify a few items!  I finally got a chance to go to the Niagara Falls outlet, and found a few great things.  Here they are, any help would be great!  Thanks
> 
> Wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag



The middle one is a scribble cosmetic case, and the bottom one looks like a Soho tote of some kind.  Since you just got them and have the tags, just look at the tag for the description and it will tell you the name in shorthand.  If you can't figure out what the abbreviations mean, just post the text on the tags here and we can decipher them for you.  HTH!


----------



## cz22

greenpixie said:


> The middle one is a scribble cosmetic case, and the bottom one looks like a Soho tote of some kind.  Since you just got them and have the tags, just look at the tag for the description and it will tell you the name in shorthand.  If you can't figure out what the abbreviations mean, just post the text on the tags here and we can decipher them for you.  HTH!



Plus, there is an item number on the tag (usually starts with F since these are from the factory store).  Search for the item number (without the F) in the Coach forum, or even search ebay or google with "Coach" and the item number. Usually you can get a lot of info that way.


----------



## Spielberg1

thanks!


----------



## donnalynn11

I believe its the 08 Legacy Satchel w/Garcia leather.  Not sure if there is a more "official" name, but thats what I call mine!  Its a great bag.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Is it a Legacy Zip Satchel???


----------



## donnalynn11

Lavender_Tea said:


> *Is it a Legacy Zip Satchel*???


 
Is that the "official" name?!  See, I didnt know that!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

donnalynn11 said:


> Is that the "official" name?! See, I didnt know that!


 
Not too sure either!!  Did a google and this came up.


----------



## i<3handbags

Lavender_Tea said:


> Is it a Legacy Zip Satchel???



Yes.  I went and checked my tag just to be sure.


----------



## juliekmas

I am looking for the name on Coach 12680.

TIA


----------



## B-Town

Soho signature satchel, I believe!


----------



## Hyacinth

Charlie said:


> Can someone ID the style number of this fob please? TIA
> 
> csmexport.com/images/Kakhi%20coach.jpg



I'm pretty sure it's 1742


----------



## reallycoachgirl

Hi all
I have a friend who's been admiring a number of bags lately and described her "dream" bag to me...I don't recognize it but it doesn't sound like one I'd buy so perhaps I glossed over it?
perhaps 8 1/2 x 11 in size; leather with legacy striped fabric (my friend described the colors and I showed her the lining of my clay gigi) in a band at the bottom...
Sound familiar to anyone?  Thanks much


----------



## luvspurses

Ok ,first i have no picture! i saw someone carrying a dark brown signature tote that looked really pretty. it had a scooped out (rounded) top like the bleecker tote (as opposed to straight across) and the handles had some metal chain links. i can't find a photo of one or i would post it. i usually carry only leather but this siggy tote was pretty. anyone have any idea what it was?? thanks in advance!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

oops that's pretty tough cos most tote has got a straight across.  can't think of anything scooped ones except the bleecker.  It has double handles???  Tot it might be a hobo that slouches.  

Hopefully some experienced Coachies can help with this thread.


----------



## luvspurses

Lavender_Tea said:


> oops that's pretty tough cos most tote has got a straight across. can't think of anything scooped ones except the bleecker. It has double handles??? Tot it might be a hobo that slouches.
> 
> Hopefully some experienced Coachies can help with this thread.


 
yes it had double handles. i saw it from a little distance. omg, i hope it wasn't a fake! hmmm..... that would be a sad day if i am admiring fakes now! lol


----------



## Lavender_Tea

luvspurses said:


> yes it had double handles. i saw it from a little distance. omg, i hope it wasn't a fake! hmmm..... that would be a sad day if i am admiring fakes now! lol


 
There was once, I saw a fake sabrina which is in navy blue & I tot that was really cool & wish COACH has that colour as well.  No offence though.  

If I do come across something close to ur description, I will post in here.  Kind of challenging to track down tt bag.


----------



## luvspurses

Lavender_Tea said:


> There was once, I saw a fake sabrina which is in navy blue & I tot that was really cool & wish COACH has that colour as well. No offence though.
> 
> If I do come across something close to ur description, I will post in here. Kind of challenging to track down tt bag.


 
thank you!


----------



## beachgurl_1988

I bought this blue bag (the one in my avatar) at the Coach outlet in Leeseburg about two years ago. I paid $145 and also got a matching wristlet for about $30 or so.

xxxx

Just wondering if someone could tell me more about it so I can put it up for sale. 

NO: Mo669-F10707

xxx

How much should I sell for?

Stating so much detail about a bag you are asking for pricing info for can read as a "want to sell" reference, which is not allowed on tPF.  Please do not post like this in the future.  Probably your best bet is to search for completeed listings on eBay to get an idea of pricing. Thanks! -greenpixie


----------



## beachgurl_1988

Just to make it clear I WAS NOT TRYING TO SELL MY BAG!! 

I was just hoping someone could give me a price range I could start it at on ebay. I looked for similar ones and no one had any. 

More importantly I was looking for a name or collection name that I could use when putting it on Ebay!


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

I understand you weren't trying to sell, it is just part of the forum rules that potential WTS posts are not allowed, even ones that may be unintentional but could be misconstrued.    Thanks for understanding!

As far as your bag, it looks like a Soho of some kind to me - maybe a pocket shoulder bag?  The pic is very small so that is my best guess.  Good luck!


----------



## unaguayabita

Could someone help me define the name/style of a bag I saw at the Outlet? And help me find a pic of it?

So I went to the outlet today, and I'm not a big connoiseur of Coach bags, but I saw one that was totally funky and fun! It was purple and the outside was made of leather strands/tassles/strips, 4 rows of these, I think. I hope I make sense. 

It looked so fun, I really liked it and I'm thinking of going back tomorrow to get it. I totally didn't write down the creed.

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## theFlip#2

pics borrowed from eBay,

Madison Fringe Tote, Plum, #13060.








There's also a Gold version, style 13123.


----------



## unaguayabita

Super!! Thanks for that!!!


----------



## theFlip#2

You're welcome! 

I have both colors, and I Lve mine! 

_Go buy the bag_!!!


----------



## jelita78

coachgrl >> u're a walking coach picture-dictionary!
i was at awe at how u can interpret the description!


----------



## lovecoachmore

I knew what bag she was talking about. I saw them both at the outlet a couple months ago and was floored by their BEAUTY!!! When I saw them on the Coach website I didn't give them a second look...especially for the PRICE but after seeing them IRL all I can say is WOWZA!!!

I don't know if I could pull this bag off on a somewhat daily basis, but I'd sure love to own one, just for petting and leather sniffing purposes alone!!! ha ha ha

If you love this bag and get a chance to pick it up at the outlet price, and you've got the FUNDS, I say GO FOR IT!!! This bag's got MY vote!!!


----------



## baglady39

There is also a green color.  I have these as well, and I have to say they are BEAUTIFUL, but...  It's kind of like carrying a large shaggy dog if you're a small person.    I wouldn't give rid of mine, but they are quite large.  The thing is I was shocked when I picked one of mine up.  I had done a charge hold at one place, and I thought they put the wrong bag on hold because it looked really small in the dust bag, lol.  However, they didn't have much packing in it.  These bags do slouch quite a lot, so even the smallest person in the world won't fit in one (unlike a bag a couple of years ago where I saw that in action, lol), but they are very large still.  

It's not like carrying a Gigi either because it has the massive fringe detail, so I would just advise removing the packing and put your stuff in it.  Carry it around the store to see how you feel.  I'm very short, and most large bags look huge on me, but as long as I personally feel comfortable doing it, that's all that matters to me.  When I was at the boutique, a SA tried to get me to buy the green tote, but I'm glad I passed because they are a phenomenal price at the outlet!  From $1000 down to $350...WOW!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## iamtrulyblessed

Oh my, if I saw that purple fringe tote at the outlet, I'd pick it up without batting an eye...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Baglady - Did you say you have the green one, or did you pass on it?  I have the purple but have never seen the green.  If you have the green can you post a picture?


----------



## d3sonsnow53

Hi everybody this is my first post on here...my daughter in law is the one who told me all about you and that you are all awesome and really great. She suggested that I show pics on this vintage coach bag I have #739-0929 and perhaps some of you could tell me about the purse, name, year made etc...look forward to hearing from all of you..Dee


----------



## shezarealgem

I'm not sure the exact name but it looks like an old saddle or hippy bag. Lovely patina on the leather!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

d3sonsnow53 said:


> Hi everybody this is my first post on here...my daughter in law is the one who told me all about you and that you are all awesome and really great. She suggested that I show pics on this vintage coach bag I have #739-0929 and perhaps some of you could tell me about the purse, name, year made etc...look forward to hearing from all of you..Dee


D3sonsnow,
Please read the forum rules and posting guidelines as this thread would be considered an authentication (or belongs in an already existing thread on "what coach is this?").  Please search on a subject to make sure it hasn't already been posted.

Welcome.


----------



## d3sonsnow53

Thnks..i think i found a new love I raised 3 boys so this girlie stuff is new to me but I am loving it more and more ever since my daughter in law Jen came into the fam...she is the best!!!


----------



## d3sonsnow53

I am sorry...I was so eager...I will take better care next time with my posts


----------



## shezarealgem

No worries, you're new! The mods will move it if they want it moved.


----------



## BagLdy003

Looks like the legacy "Stewardess" bag??!!


----------



## michellejy

I'm not familiar with the older styles, but the way the leather has aged is beautiful!


----------



## Hyacinth

BagLdy003 said:


> Looks like the legacy "Stewardess" bag??!!



I agree, here's a current Ebay listing (no, not mine!) for comparison:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-VINTAGE-N...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

The patina IS gorgeous! And the Stewardess is one of the great vintage Coaches. It's hard to come up with a year though since there's no year code in the older bags, but from the patina I'd guess early to mid 1980s, depending on how far back that style goes. I'm not an expert on the really vintage bags but I've read that his style was actually designed specifically for flight attendants and was so popular that Coach added it to their regular line - but someone else may be able to confirm or deny that. Coach still makes that style.

It's a beautiful bag - enjoy!


----------



## temo

Great Bag!  Love this shot!  Welcome to tPF!


----------



## T-Girl

:welcome2:  Congratulations, D3SonSnow53, this is a gorgeous bag.  I love the external smaller pocket under the large flap.  The 2007 Legacy Shoulder Flap has an external pocket but it is only separated by the Legacy Fabric Lining.  This pocket is protected on both sides by sturdy leather.  Enjoy her, she's a keeper.  Don't let her go!


----------



## d3sonsnow53

OMG this is so interesting and FUN...thanks to all who gave info on my new found treasure..out of an auction box.I got for 5 dollars ...it was a bottom of box....and she is not going anywhere unless she is on my shoulder


----------



## BagLdy003

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I just visited the outlet, and saw this blue hobo on the clearance shelf.
> I can't remember the name of it though....can anyone help? Thanks!
> (The other bag is the Ergo Convertible Tote, available in brown and magenta!)


 

The blue hobo is a laced soho hobo.


----------



## BagLdy003

chrislewis91104 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is? I got it off of the bay.


 

I believe it is a hamptons suede carryall.


----------



## duffy0401

I was thinking it was Lindsey but I was wrong. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. I apologize I can't get this to post in photo form and when I searched "how to post photos" I got no results.


cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/04/reed-labrea/nikki-reed-la-brea-chairs-04.jpg


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hamptons vintage leather hobo 12459


----------



## bellagal

it's the hampton vintage leather hobo (mineral or gray)


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think that one is gray...looks just like mine, which is gray.


----------



## duffy0401

Wow, thanks was fast. I love it and want it.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

It's one of my favorites.


----------



## coachqueencoach

That bag is gorgeous. I want one in espresso color i think


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

There is one on ebay right now in petrol....it's so gorgeous!


----------



## sunshine1

Does anybody have any info on this bag? I know nothing about this style but really like the look from what I've seen on ebay. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks

What year was it made, what's the name?
What type of leather is it? 
Does anybody have this bag and do you like it?


----------



## aimee0474

I have recently came upon some nice older Coach bags, which I love. I am pretty sure they are real since i have done a ton of research on them, but I cant find info on their names! Can you help?

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/

1st one: Turquoise Nylon with fabric interior. I picked this one up because I remember seeing somewhere that some of the nylon pouches do not have the creed. This does have the hang tag and the button is labeled Coach est. 1941. Not 100% sure this is authentic, although good quality.

2nd one: Navy Blue leather. Looks like a Willis, but smaller? Does not have the Willis handle. No lining at all. Just a nice soft leather! No. 0064-359

3rd one: Black leather with brown fabric lining. Lining says coach diagonally. No K1P-9844

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DemRam

aimee0474 said:


> I have recently came upon some nice older Coach bags, which I love. I am pretty sure they are real since i have done a ton of research on them, but I cant find info on their names! Can you help?
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/
> 
> 1st one: Turquoise Nylon with fabric interior. I picked this one up because I remember seeing somewhere that some of the nylon pouches do not have the creed. This does have the hang tag and the button is labeled Coach est. 1941. Not 100% sure this is authentic, although good quality.
> 
> 2nd one: Navy Blue leather. Looks like a Willis, but smaller? Does not have the Willis handle. No lining at all. Just a nice soft leather! No. 0064-359
> 
> 3rd one: Black leather with brown fabric lining. Lining says coach diagonally. No K1P-9844
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
Hi,

I can't help with the 1st.

The 2nd one is the Coach "Murphy" bag.  Yours is pre-1994 so it has a random 7 digit serial number.  It's style number 9930.

The 3rd one was made in 2001 but I don't know the actual name.


----------



## aimee0474

Thank you for the info! I think Ia m going to head over to the authentic thread to check on this lighter blue one.


----------



## aml716

i previously posted that i was looking for...this item.. i'm not really looking for the item, i just want to know the name and style #

its a clutch/wristlet that kinda looks like a slim envelope wallet that had the same pattern as this purse http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/13478_bbwbk_a0?$product_image$, and it came in green or purple.
it's a patent-y material.

i know the description is a bit vague, but i'm sure there's a tpf'er out there who has seen it in the outlets.

i'm determined to find the style# and name, as well as find a pic.

can anybody help?


----------



## yenanh00

are you looking for these? it call Coach Penelope OP Art Travel Wallet.. I brought it at the outlet about a month ago..


----------



## aml716

yenanh00 said:


> are you looking for these? it call Coach Penelope OP Art Travel Wallet.. I brought it at the outlet about a month ago..



YES! what's the style#??


----------



## yenanh00

actually I dont know on top of my head.. I'm at work right .. I get back to you when i get home..


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone please give this lovely a name? Thanks!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## ~NIKITA~

ok i saw a coach bag and saved the pic but i must of deleted it as some point but its limited has the the horse and carriage and come in grey and black or light brown and pink dose any1 know what i'm talking about


----------



## selkiewriter

This is an older bag that I can't ID. The number inside is C2J-7435. I remember seeing this similar style (same color tan with black trim) in 'The Princess Diaries' movie as the new bag Mia gets after her makeover but the one she gets was more of a backpack. Does anyone know anything about this bag? It was given to me by a friend of my mom's after she got into Dooney so I have no info on this bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone please give this lovely a name? Thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/



It's called a Medium Slim Duffle Sac.


----------



## Hyacinth

selkiewriter said:


> This is an older bag that I can't ID. The number inside is C2J-7435. I remember seeing this similar style (same color tan with black trim) in 'The Princess Diaries' movie as the new bag Mia gets after her makeover but the one she gets was more of a backpack. Does anyone know anything about this bag? It was given to me by a friend of my mom's after she got into Dooney so I have no info on this bag. Thanks in advance.



I haven't seen that one before, but it's definitely genuine, one of the Mercer bags. Coach probably would have called it something like a Mercer Messenger. It's unusual to find a Tan one, and in such great condition - nice bag!

That's really a great style - I think my Search list just got a bit longer.


----------



## jelita78

i saw a coach tote bag..
black signature on black fabric.. 
huge C prints, bigger than the carly C prints..
2 straps.. but not too long..
bag closure right below the armpit..
hardly any space..
strap not leather..
strap go through circle loops that are on the fabric bag.. not outside circle ring like the carly.. 
no zip top..
and no bottom shape..
it's like duffle shapeless kinda look..

let me know if there's no such thing as that because i may be seeing a fake-a-boo with very alligned C-prints and just can't get it outta my head! LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

~NIKITA~ said:


> ok i saw a coach bag and saved the pic but i must of deleted it as some point but its limited has the the horse and carriage and come in grey and black or light brown and pink dose any1 know what i'm talking about



If you Search Ebay for Coach 13208 you should find 2 or 3. I think it was maybe made for the outlets or the department stores and called the Legacy Horse & Carriage Large Flap bag. 

The one with the  Khaki leather trim isn't really pink, it only looked like it in some pictures. The fabric is actually Khaki.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

Hyacinth said:


> If you Search Ebay for Coach 13208 you should find 2 or 3. I think it was maybe made for the outlets or the department stores and called the Legacy Horse & Carriage Large Flap bag.
> 
> The one with the  Khaki leather trim isn't really pink, it only looked like it in some pictures. The fabric is actually Khaki.



thank you i can't believe that wasn't pink every listing it looked liked it maybe i should clean my screen


----------



## aimee0474

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aimee0474*
> 
> 
> _Can someone please give this lovely a name? Thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/_
> 
> It's called a Medium Slim Duffle Sac.


 
thank you so much! Is there somewhere I can go and enter the # and find it? I thought I saw somewhere that said the Coach site had something like that, but I cant seem to figure out where it is???? LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> thank you so much! Is there somewhere I can go and enter the # and find it? I thought I saw somewhere that said the Coach site had something like that, but I cant seem to figure out where it is???? LOL



Not any more - the old Drilldown (Coach's style number archive) was shut down by Coach when they "improved" (COUGH) their website.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 
_If you Search Ebay for Coach 13208 you should find 2 or 3. I think it was maybe made for the outlets or the department stores and called the Legacy Horse & Carriage Large Flap bag. 

The one with the  Khaki leather trim isn't really pink, it only looked like it in some pictures. The fabric is actually Khaki._



~NIKITA~ said:


> thank you i can't believe that wasn't pink every listing it looked liked it maybe i should clean my screen



No, the first one I looked at on Ebay looked like pink too. It depends on the camera, the way the seller "tweaks" the color, and even your monitor settings. It's a good idea to assume that the color you see on your screen is probably _not _the exact same color you're going to get.

Pink would have been really pretty though.


----------



## aimee0474

> Not any more - the old Drilldown (Coach's style number archive) was shut down by Coach when they "improved" (COUGH) their website.


 
Well, I am glad that we have experts like you around here then! I was proud of myself today. I recognized a coach bag without seeing the Coach hang tag. I know, but I am just getting started with designer bags....


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 
_If you Search Ebay for Coach 13208 you should find 2 or 3. I think it was maybe made for the outlets or the department stores and called the Legacy Horse & Carriage Large Flap bag. 

The one with the  Khaki leather trim isn't really pink, it only looked like it in some pictures. The fabric is actually Khaki._




~NIKITA~ said:


> thank you i can't believe that wasn't pink every listing it looked liked it maybe i should clean my screen



They did at least two other bags with that same fabric that were available with pink leather trim though, 13770 and 13771:


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can someone identify the style of this purse and tell me if they actually come with those little pom poms on them? I know it's a Hampton but that's all I know.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

yes it came w/ the poms


----------



## photoshopgrl

So how would I go about looking for this in another color? It's the Hampton right? (sorry new to the designer purse thing)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

It's a Hamptons Weekend bag, and AFAIK that the pom's were only on the Retail made bags, the MFF ones never had pom's on them.
I think there is a black version with blue pomps, and a gold-ish one with gold poms? or something similar.


----------



## shezarealgem

Can anyone name this wallet for me? Looks like it is from the Soho line???  I'm trying to find specs on it as I just bought it of the bay for $19 BIN and this is the only pic and there were no specs for size listed.


----------



## Hyacinth

shezarealgem said:


> Can anyone name this wallet for me? Looks like it is from the Soho line???  I'm trying to find specs on it as I just bought it of the bay for $19 BIN and this is the only pic and there were no specs for size listed.



Sorry I can't help, there just aren't enough photos. Maybe when you get it you can take some more pics of both sides? We need to see how it looks closed too. It could be from the 2002 Legacy line but my catalogs aren't showing the insides. The contrasing interior and the buckle design match the Legacys though. This is the closest photo I've been able to find but I have no idea what Coach called it - Compact Clutch would be my guess.

And you got a great deal on it too.


----------



## shezarealgem

Thanks Hyacinth, that seem to be it. The lady stated that it had 8 CC slots and a zipper coin compartment (that is all she stated)so I bet this is it. For $19 BIN I was willing to take whatever I got!


----------



## aimee0474

Yep, I am back. I got my hands on a pretty signature bag today that is in like new condition. But of course, I cant find a thing about it......

PLease ignore the Burberry, well unless you want to authenticae it for me. LOL

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/

Thanks!


----------



## aimee0474

bump!


----------



## Shannon1206

What is the name of the large tote, handbag and wallet in this pic?  I'm horrible w/ names...people, purses, etc. lol


----------



## yusiye

Who can help me ID the following 3 wallets? I have no idea!


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Yep, I am back. I got my hands on a pretty signature bag today that is in like new condition. But of course, I cant find a thing about it......
> 
> PLease ignore the Burberry, well unless you want to authenticae it for me. LOL
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/
> 
> The coach seems to be ok
> 
> _Edited because I checked the calendar..._


----------



## Hyacinth

yusiye said:


> Who can help me ID the following 3 wallets? I have no idea!



We need more photos of the details and insides of the wallets, can you post the auction listings or more photos?

The first "string" of photos is almost sure to be fake. Again, please post the link to the auction.


----------



## Shannon1206

What is this collection called?  I know the scarf is a scribble.


----------



## Alesso

^ Isn't it part of the Penelope collection too?


----------



## yusiye

Hyacinth said:


> We need more photos of the details and insides of the wallets, can you post the auction listings or more photos?
> 
> The first "string" of photos is almost sure to be fake. Again, please post the link to the auction.



I couldn't find any info on the auction. It's the photo friend sent me, that's all the picture she found. 

I do ID the 3rd purple one -
*COACH*

*Legacy Signature Frame French Purse Wallet*

click for ebay link. 

If anyone can ID 2nd one for me. That will be perfect 
​


----------



## shezarealgem

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry I can't help, there just aren't enough photos. Maybe when you get it you can take some more pics of both sides? We need to see how it looks closed too. It could be from the 2002 Legacy line but my catalogs aren't showing the insides. The contrasing interior and the buckle design match the Legacys though. This is the closest photo I've been able to find but I have no idea what Coach called it - Compact Clutch would be my guess.
> 
> And you got a great deal on it too.


 
This was indeed the wallet. Thank you Hyacinth. It arrived yesterday and is so roomy that I was actually looking for things to put in it! LOL


----------



## jelita78

shezarealgem >> i wanna see pics please!!!!
please pretty pleaseeeee!!


----------



## shezarealgem

jelita78 said:


> shezarealgem >> i wanna see pics please!!!!
> please pretty pleaseeeee!!


 

I'll take a few when I get home from work today.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

somebody help there was a post on here a couple months back some1 had bought a bag and was worried it was too big for them they posted pics holding this big a$$ bag and i want to know the name of it,, it was tan or brown leather i think it had pockets in the front she also asked if should carry it on her shoulder or arm and ppl were replyin with answers for her does any1 remember this post and what bag it was????


----------



## ohcherrybaby

Does anybody know the style number for the large ergo tote in black leather?


----------



## cz22

ohcherrybaby said:


> Does anybody know the style number for the large ergo tote in black leather?



I believe 11012 is patent, 10744 is regular leather.


----------



## AutumnJade

~NIKITA~ said:


> somebody help there was a post on here a couple months back some1 had bought a bag and was worried it was too big for them they posted pics holding this big a$$ bag and i want to know the name of it,, it was tan or brown leather i think it had pockets in the front she also asked if should carry it on her shoulder or arm and ppl were replyin with answers for her does any1 remember this post and what bag it was????



was it this one? the XL zoe 
post #184
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/large-coach-bag-enabler-club-445337-13.html

It's the only one I can recall at the moment.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

no thats not it, i think there were pockets on the side but then again i'm not sure i have so many bags in my head i might be mixin them up..


----------



## arsweb

Can anyone ID this wristlet? I think it came out in 2005 (the kisslock bag of a similar style did), but I'm not sure. I'd love a style # and a name if anyone knows it.

(image borrowed from fleabay)


----------



## Hyacinth

arsweb said:


> Can anyone ID this wristlet? I think it came out in 2005 (the kisslock bag of a similar style did), but I'm not sure. I'd love a style # and a name if anyone knows it.
> 
> (image borrowed from fleabay)



The style number is 1764 but I don't know the name.


----------



## arsweb

Hyacinth said:


> The style number is 1764 but I don't know the name.



Thank you!


----------



## shezarealgem

jelita78 said:


> shezarealgem >> i wanna see pics please!!!!
> please pretty pleaseeeee!!


 

Here you are Jelita. My 2002 Legacy Compact Clutch in red with doe interior.  She isn't a great looking wallet but is VERY functional and holds a ton of stuff!!!


----------



## Coach12

*Please identify this bag for me, thanks*
I want to make sure that I have the correct style number for this bag so I can do a search for it. 

Any other info would be helpful too.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Coach12

shezarealgem said:


> Here you are Jelita. My 2002 Legacy Compact Clutch in red with doe interior. She isn't a great looking wallet but is VERY functional and holds a ton of stuff!!!


 
I have this same wallet in black and it is my favorite, holds alot and is very durable.


----------



## cz22

Coach12 said:


> *Please identify this bag for me, thanks*
> I want to make sure that I have the correct style number for this bag so I can do a search for it.
> 
> Any other info would be helpful too.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0



Large Hamptons Flap Satchel from 2007


----------



## Coach12

CZ do you know a style number?

TIA


----------



## cz22

Coach12 said:


> CZ do you know a style number?
> 
> TIA



Yes, I got it from your pic # 5 (also how I got the year). The style number is 11546. I actually Googled Coach 11546 to find out what it was called.


----------



## Coach12

cz22 said:


> Yes, I got it from your pic # 5 (also how I got the year). The style number is 11546. I actually Googled Coach 11546 to find out what it was called.


 

Thanks!


----------



## TTAM8729

I've decided I have to have this...and it's not on the website anymore.  Does anyone know the name/style so I can check the outlets or does anyone know if the outlet has it??

pic borrowed, TY!


----------



## sarah.jane

Oh man, that was in my outlet so long ago!  I believe it was called tonal signature?  Hopefully somebody else will know more about it.  Good luck!


----------



## TTAM8729

eee...didn't know it was that old!!  I saw a woman carrying it the other day and then saw it on ebay of course but thought I'd still find it at the outlets.


----------



## ^Carrie^

That tote is from the Soho Multi print collection from Spring of last year.....
I have the hobo in this same print.  Love it!


You should be able to find this one on Evilbay/Bonanzle.
There might be some still at the outlets.

Most bags have an official name (ie Sabrina) in addition to the style number.
The style number can be found on the creed patch on the inside of the bag.

HTH!


----------



## coachqueencoach

Try pulling it up on Ebay under Coach tonal.  It was at the outlets quite some time ago. Over a year me thinks.


----------



## pursemaniak

*

coach pink signature multi print tote purse 13348

i found it here if it helps..
**http://modatoday.com/copisimuprto.html*


----------



## ozmodiar

This is a multi print tote. It was a made for outlet bag from a few months ago. There are several on ebay, but I haven't seen it at the outlets recently.

This pattern of pink Soho multi print bags was in boutiques last year, though I don't think there was a tote in the line.


----------



## DESIGNERDREAMS4

I am trying to identify the name of this bag here. The Creed# is 115-4646


----------



## sare_bear320

i saw it at the outlet in pleasant prairie, wi about 2 months ago...i think they were selling for around $150 (but i can't really remember)...definitely look on the bay, there used to be a ton of them on there


----------



## TTAM8729

Well, i broke down on ebay and got one.  $127 with shipping.  Not too bad me thinks!  Thanks everyone


----------



## DesigningStyle




----------



## noshoepolish

It should be on the price tag in an abbreviated form.  Or did they rip it off?


----------



## Taralindsey

Looks like its from the Hamptons ( or Hamptons Weekend)  MMF collection.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Not my bag. This is a pic of a bag a friend of mine bought. I think it is the Small Hamptons Beach Paint Graffiti Bag.


----------



## slinky

Can some kind soul help identify the actual name of this bag?
I think its from the Soho range. I may be wrong. I totally regretted throwing away the coach pocket size catalogue.

Thank you so much


----------



## LizCordova

That bag is from the Ergo 2002 collection.  I am not sure what it is called.  I have the larger version of that bag in Black.


----------



## cz22

Do you own the bag? If so, what are the numbers below the creed?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Just enter the Creed number on the web followed by the word Coach and it will be ID
example (13312 Coach or Coach 13312) .....

Let us know which bag it is..  It is very lovley


----------



## slinky

CZ22 & Coach Addict,
Thanks for the tip. I totally forgotten about the coach's creed number. Silly me.
The number on the creed is L7C-9027.
I found only one result, but unable to see the webpage.

There is a summary of it when google, it says Soho Coach Purse Bag.
Haha so simple for the the name!!

I just love the original coach full leather bags where the inside is leather and no fabric lining.
Furthermore those days the leather are more supple than now generation.

I shall post my vintage coach bags when I am free. Too many and some has served me well till the leather is so seasoned. I've just retired one of my red coin purse, its been with me for more than 12 years.


----------



## cz22

Your creed number indicates it is from 1997!


----------



## purse-cursed

I have no idea what this bag is called or how old it is, just saw the picture! Any ideas? Love it. 

TIA


----------



## sndc99

purse-cursed said:


> I have no idea what this bag is called or how old it is, just saw the picture! Any ideas? Love it.
> 
> TIA


 

I believe it's from the soho collection but I don't know the name.


----------



## rendodan110

I bought this at the outlet it was in the clearance section and the tag was missing so I don't know the name. I only paid $35 so the missing tag wasnt a concern because I love the color and style but now Im curious as to what its called.


----------



## sarah.jane

Looks like a MFF Legacy wallet, although I'm not sure of the exact name.


----------



## shezarealgem

I believe it is called the FRENCH PURSE.  MFF legacy line.  I do not know style #


----------



## deleckidesign

Legacy French Framed Wallet F41956 in Khaki/Rose


----------



## deleckidesign

Good deal, too! The ones I've seen on ebay sell for around $60.


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone tell me about this coach bag? thanks in advance! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## helpmefindthis

I am looking to find the style name for this bag. I cant seem to find it anywhere and I donot trust buying it from this site I found it on. If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks. Here is a picture of the bag. I know its Coach but thats about it...

*x
post a photo, not a link to fakes.*


----------



## sarah.jane

I hate to break it to you, but that's not an authentic Coach.  It's a knockoff Hamptons Carryall.


----------



## pursemaniak

Its fake and its a knock off Hamptons carryall


----------



## Ctbagboy

First: you do know that's a fake right?

But That's part of... last spring's Hampton's collection (note the belt around the bag) I think it's called the signature carryall?


----------



## coachmommyofmin

why post twice?


----------



## helpmefindthis

but does this purse really exist? in other words can anyone point me in a direction to find the real thing


----------



## helpmefindthis

I wouldnt know where to even begin looking for this bag, and sorry for posting twice


----------



## shezarealgem

That is a fake version of the hampton carryall. It never came in that pattern though. Search the bay for HAMPTON CARRYALL.   I have this bag in kelly green leather.


----------



## rendodan110

deleckidesign said:


> Legacy French Framed Wallet F41956 in Khaki/Rose


 thank you!!!


----------



## pursemaniak

i have this wristlet but dont know the name of it can someone please help?
thanks..and is it worth keeping because im not feeling it no more


----------



## shezarealgem

^^^^^
was that called "wave"?  I've seen a bag like that and the seller called it wave.


----------



## shezarealgem

I just bought this on the bay.  Anyone ID it?  Here is the listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260429555375


----------



## cz22

shezarealgem said:


> I just bought this on the bay.  Anyone ID it?  Here is the listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260429555375



Looks like an older Penelope wristlet - it reminds me of the older Penelope satchels...

ETA: reminds me of this type of satchel http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/joen...ELOPE_Red_Natural_Doctor_Satchel_Tote_VINTAGE


----------



## mafiamom

I bought a book tote today at the outlet. The numbers on the cread read No K05I-6491. Price tag reads FS6491 SV/RY HML Book Tote. Can someone tell me when this bag was made and what does HML mean? I am trying to post pictures of the bag, but they keep coming up to big too post. Any suggestions on how to post pictures? Not my evening. Thanks so much.


----------



## lovecoachmore

My best GUESS would be the the HML= Hamilton (which is a line from Coach) and the SV/RY would be the color combo so I'd also guess that this bag has silver hardware but I don't know wht the RY would mean. I'm sure it's some indication to the COLOR of the bag!! These are Coach's codes for everything. Also since the first 4 letter/numbers have 05 in them I'd assume the bag was actually manufactured in 2005. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## mafiamom

lovecoachmore said:


> My best GUESS would be the the HML= Hamilton (which is a line from Coach) and the SV/RY would be the color combo so I'd also guess that this bag has silver hardware but I don't know wht the RY would mean. I'm sure it's some indication to the COLOR of the bag!! These are Coach's codes for everything. Also since the first 4 letter/numbers have 05 in them I'd assume the bag was actually manufactured in 2005. Hope this helps a little.


 
I think the RY stands for Royal Blue.  So you think the bag was made in 05.  Wow, I wonder if it was just returned to the outlet.  That seems strange.  Does Coach still make the Hamilton line?  I will post pictures when I can figure out how to.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## chloenkitty

This is on baglady139's profile. Can you please tell me the name of it. thank you.


----------



## J. Fisk

chelsea abbey 
there's one on bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/llbanks/items/COACH_LARGE_CHELSEA_FLAP_ABBEY_BLACK_BAG_10971


----------



## KristenM

Hi ladies, 

Yesterday afternoon while cleaning out my grandmother's house (she recently died), I came across a Coach purse and a Dooney and Burke purse. I almost screamed I was so excited  and I never expected that my very practical, "Why would you spend more than $20 on a purse" grandmother would have these in her closet. I'm assuming that they were gifts from my grandfather while he was alive.
Can anyone give me any information on the Coach bag (on the left) (and the Dooney and Burke if you know anything about it!). I don't normally follow either of these brands so I'm completely clueless!

Thanks!
Kristen


----------



## Hyacinth

KristenM said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This afternoon while cleaning out my grandmother's house (she recently died), I came across a Coach purse and a Dooney and Burke purse. I almost screamed I was so excited  and I never expected that my very practical, "Why would you spend more than $20 on a purse" grandmother would have these in her closet. I'm assuming that they were gifts from my grandfather while he was alive.
> Can anyone give me any information on the Coach bag (on the left) (and the Dooney and Burke if you know anything about it!). I don't normally follow either of these brands so I'm completely clueless!
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristen



It's hard to ID many older Coaches since they used the same basic body styles over and over. This one's comparable to a City Bag depending on the size but probably had a different name and was made between the late 70s and late 80s. 

Does it look as if the strap has been shortened? Most Coach bags from that time period had the extra-long strap similar to the one on the Dooney and were usually between about 38 and 48 inches, this one looks quite a bit shorter. Unfortunately when the style in strap length changed a lot of people just cut down the straps on their old bags and punched new holes instead of ordering a shorter strap from Coach. It affects the bag's value if the strap has been shortened.

Congratulations on your finds!


----------



## KristenM

Hyacinth said:


> It's hard to ID many older Coaches since they used the same basic body styles over and over. This one's comparable to a City Bag depending on the size but probably had a different name and was made between the late 70s and late 80s.
> 
> Does it look as if the strap has been shortened? Most Coach bags from that time period had the extra-long strap similar to the one on the Dooney and were usually between about 38 and 48 inches, this one looks quite a bit shorter. Unfortunately when the style in strap length changed a lot of people just cut down the straps on their old bags and punched new holes instead of ordering a shorter strap from Coach. It affects the bag's value if the strap has been shortened.
> 
> Congratulations on your finds!



Thanks for the info! The strap has not been shortened. It still has the original curves on the ends and it doesn't appear that any new holes were made. I, of course, can't find a measuring tape right now, but estimated with a ruler that the strap is about 42 inches from tip to tip. (The D&B is about 46-48). The width of the purse is ~12" and the height is ~8". 
I attached a few more pics.


----------



## karaiu

What is the name of this bag, please?





Seller says creed is G05Q-1808.  I posted on authenticate this and someone said it should have 5 numbers, not 4.  However, before that, I did a google search for 1808 and saw a link to the purse forum with a purse just like this in it where someone said it was authentic.  I know it's an older bag, from 2005 I guess based on creed.  The seller says the lining is a light blue silk, if that helps at all.  Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

karaiu said:


> What is the name of this bag, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller says creed is G05Q-1808. I posted on authenticate this and someone said it should have 5 numbers, not 4. However, before that, I did a google search for 1808 and saw a link to the purse forum with a purse just like this in it where someone said it was authentic. I know it's an older bag, from 2005 I guess based on creed. The seller says the lining is a light blue silk, if that helps at all. Thanks!



Hi,

I'm sorry that I can't help with authenticity, but you need to be aware that *someone gave you bad information.*

Coach "style numbers" can have *3, 4 or 5 digits* on the creed and be perfectly legitimate.

If you won the bag be sure you pay through Paypal funded by your credit card and you will be protected.

Then post lots of good clear pictures on the "Authenticate This" discussion when you receive the bag.


----------



## karaiu

DemRam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry that I can't help with authenticity, but you need to be aware that *someone gave you bad information.*
> 
> Coach "style numbers" can have *3, 4 or 5 digits* on the creed and be perfectly legitimate.
> 
> If you won the bag be sure you pay through Paypal funded by your credit card and you will be protected.
> 
> Then post lots of good clear pictures on the "Authenticate This" discussion when you receive the bag.



Thanks, I did pay through Paypal.  I will be posting pictures once I receive it later this week.  And I thought the 4 digits was okay, especially since I found another bag with that style # on this forum!  Thanks again.


----------



## Hyacinth

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 
_It's hard to ID many older Coaches since they used the same basic body styles over and over. This one's comparable to a City Bag depending on the size but probably had a different name and was made between the late 70s and late 80s. 

Does it look as if the strap has been shortened? Most Coach bags from that time period had the extra-long strap similar to the one on the Dooney and were usually between about 38 and 48 inches, this one looks quite a bit shorter. Unfortunately when the style in strap length changed a lot of people just cut down the straps on their old bags and punched new holes instead of ordering a shorter strap from Coach. It affects the bag's value if the strap has been shortened.

Congratulations on your finds!_



KristenM said:


> Thanks for the info! The strap has not been shortened. It still has the original curves on the ends and it doesn't appear that any new holes were made. I, of course, can't find a measuring tape right now, but estimated with a ruler that the strap is about 42 inches from tip to tip. (The D&B is about 46-48). The width of the purse is ~12" and the height is ~8".
> I attached a few more pics.



Ok, I can see now where the strap is on the shortest settings. And it doesn't have the right strap for a City Bag even though it's the same size and shape, and I don't have any idea what Coach called it. If you're thinking of selling it you could describe it as similar to a City Bag but with straps that adjust on both ends.


----------



## oh reverie

ID please?
(http://nashville.craigslist.org/clo/1228733074.html)


----------



## margaritaxmix

oh reverie said:


> ID please?
> (http://nashville.craigslist.org/clo/1228733074.html)


Looks like a Signature Soft Duffle to me.


----------



## tlingitgirl

Bumpity, bump, bump, bump!


----------



## frizz

Hi this is my first post on the coach forum. I don't know much about the brand but I intend to find out more.

A while back I piechard a red leather coach wallet/ purse and was wondering if you can help identify it.

I can't post pics. So I will try and describe it. The fastening is probably the best detail to identify it. The best way to describe the fastening is like a clasp that you pull back to release the compartments where you put your coins and notes.


----------



## DemRam

Are you concerned about authenticity or did you purchase it from an authorized Coach store or outlet?

If you need help with authenticity there is an "Authenticate This" for all Coach items. However, it's impossible to authenticate any item without pictures.  The link is below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-451458-252.html

If you know it's real, but are curious about the name and year, you might try searching on ebay for Coach wallets.  There are many hundreds listed from all different years and you may see one similar to yours.


----------



## aimee0474

Hi!

I have 2 Coach bags that I am looking for info on. Please ignore the other photos in there. =-)

thanks in advance!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/


----------



## aimee0474

bump


----------



## cmonna

I am desperately looking for this bag.. in brown or walnut..

I suppose this is one of legacy bags.. Please help... 

Where can I find this?


----------



## e.Kat

That's the Legacy Top Handle - Style #12655.

They pop up on eBay in bronze and black every now and then.  I think it also came in grey, brown, and amethyst.  Sadly, they're long gone from the retail stores and outlets.  A really pretty bag - and BIG!

HTH!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

e.Kat is right they are long gone.  I had this bag and for some crazy reason I returned and I regret it.  Oh well there is alway Ebay...


----------



## ilovecoach!

I need to identify this bag.

My friend had it a looooong time ago. It was stolen from her.

I'd like to know if I can still get my hands on it as a gift.


----------



## DanielleNY

Can anyone help me ID this Coach bag??

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320388241981&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## ozmodiar

ilovecoach! said:


> I need to identify this bag.
> 
> My friend had it a looooong time ago. It was stolen from her.
> 
> I'd like to know if I can still get my hands on it as a gift.



That's a scarf print Ergo hobo. I think it's from around 2006.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Send this thread to Authentic This.  They will be able to tell you whch bag it is and if it is authentic


----------



## amylynnesq

I attended a deposition with another attorney who was carrying the cutest bag but for the life of me I cannot figure out what it was (and stupidly didn't ask!)

The bag was white leather and khaki signature (the older, large Cs- not the mini-Cs or the new Op Art.)  There were two side pockets that ran the length of the bag. The center was a zippered compartment.  It was lined in a violet sateen.  I could swear that the handles were connected to the bag sort of like the pleated ergo.

Does this ring a bell for anyone?

(mods I apologize if this was posted in the wrong area!)

Amy


----------



## COACH ADDICT

It as the Outlet now but for the life of me I can not remember the name... It is at the Outlet now..


----------



## michellejy

Was it this style?  (usual not my auction disclaimer)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEGACY-SIGNATURE-LG-BAG-WALLET-13131-41955_W0QQitemZ250448808403QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a4fe989d3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## amylynnesq

michellejy,  

Nope not that one.  I don't think it had any of the mini-pockets.  Ugh. This is driving me crazy!

Amy


----------



## michellejy

I can't read.  I thought you said front pockets.

Is it a Mia Satchel?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Khaki-Signature-Brown-Leather-Mia-Satchel-10078_W0QQitemZ130314708049QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e575ca451&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## amylynnesq

Michellejy,

I can't remember if it had front pockets like the first bag.  It definitely had a zippered center and running the length of the bad was a pocket.  

It reminds me of this bag, except the center zipped rather than snapped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Signature...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

(Not my auction!!)

Thanks for your sleuthing!

Amy


----------



## shezarealgem

pleated ergo hobo????


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have 2 Coach bags that I am looking for info on. Please ignore the other photos in there. =-)
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/



9564 is called a Soft Legacy Demi Hobo from 2003. 9221 is one of the Ergo Hobos (Large, I think) from 2002.


----------



## amylynnesq

Shezarealgem (love that name!)

It looked a lot like the ergo hobo tote (had two shoulder straps), but it had a zippered compartment in the center.  I've been out of the loop for a while- did the ergo's ever zip down the middle AND have the outside pockets?


----------



## shezarealgem

Hmmmm, I'm not sure.....

Thanks for the compliment on my name.


----------



## Hyacinth

DanielleNY said:


> Can anyone help me ID this Coach bag??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320388241981&viewitem=&salenotsupported



No luck finding a name for it, but it's definitely genuine.


----------



## michellejy

Okay, I'm clueless.  I was thinking a satchel with handles like the ergo style.  I don't think I've seen an ergo with pockets on the sides.


----------



## amylynnesq

Not pockets on the sides.  Looking at the bag, the center portion zips.  Along the zipped portion (running east to west if looking at the bag head on) there is a slip pocket.  The pocket ran the entire length of the bag- it was not one of the small pockets with turn lock.

I'm thinking it was a Maggie


----------



## Shopaholicmania

I saw this bag several times on eBay this few days & was pretty interested....may i know the name of this bag?
I don't think i ever see this design before....can b a fake?? 

TIA!!

(Photo from one of the ebay sellers)


----------



## aimee0474

> 9564 is called a Soft Legacy Demi Hobo from 2003. 9221 is one of the Ergo Hobos (Large, I think) from 2002.



Thanks!


----------



## mcoop13

Shopaholicmania said:


> I saw this bag several times on eBay this few days & was pretty interested....may i know the name of this bag?
> I don't think i ever see this design before....can b a fake??
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> (Photo from one of the ebay sellers)



If I'm not mistaken this is a gallery tote and is one of the newer MFF ones. It is at the outlets right now in a few colors.


----------



## Shopaholicmania

mcoop13 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is a gallery tote and is one of the newer MFF ones. It is at the outlets right now in a few colors.



Thanks, im just scared it's a fake cos i resided in Singapore, didn't see anyone carrying this so far. I dun wanna b the odd one out...

Ermm....what's MFF? Sorry cos im very new to Coach.


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone verify that this is a black Mercer Tote? I have seen some Mercer's, but never one with the coach label on the bottom. I is a pretty large bag.

Thanks!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/


----------



## oopsididitagain

This thread should be a sticky.  Some newbies cannot find it when it gets buried.


----------



## Steven_Y

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but can someone tell me what this wallet is and how much it's worth?


----------



## wis3ly

Shopaholicmania said:


> Thanks, im just scared it's a fake cos i resided in Singapore, didn't see anyone carrying this so far. I dun wanna b the odd one out...
> 
> Ermm....what's MFF? Sorry cos im very new to Coach.


 
MFF - Made For Factory. Meaning the bags were sold only at the outlets.


----------



## Hyacinth

oopsididitagain said:


> This thread should be a sticky.  Some newbies cannot find it when it gets buried.



I agree. It WAS Stickied a while back but then the Mods un-stuck it and dropped it into the regular threads because the Sticky section was getting too crowded. Doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone verify that this is a black Mercer Tote? I have seen some Mercer's, but never one with the coach label on the bottom. I is a pretty large bag.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/



I don't see any problems with it but I haven't see many Mercers either. Official name is Mercer Satchel.


----------



## baglady39

^^Sorry the method to our madness doesn't make sense, but everybody always wants some thread stickied.  It's a judgment call, and unfortunately we cannot sticky them all.  It gets way too cluttered, and people don't always see/read them anyway, newbie or not (case in point, the rules sticky).  If there are major requests, we can consider it, but this one was moved out for a reason initially.  I am not particularly for or against this one, so if another mod wants to sticky it, that's totally fine with me.


----------



## greenpixie

To be honest I am not sure why the previous mod unstickied this thread, so I will stick it for better visibility.  I did link it in the stickied "welcome to Coach" thread, but that seems to not be working, so we'll see if more people use it if it is stuck up top.


----------



## baglady39

^^I don't know who unstickied it, actually.  I thought it was you, GP, lol!  I don't even remember it ever being stickied in all honesty.  I assumed it was done for the clutter issue as well, but that's fine with me one way or the other.   

I also changed the title to generic "item" from "bag", so that it will not be misleading since we include all Coach items and not just bags.  Hopefully also this will prevent duplicate threads appearing in the main forum.


----------



## Hyacinth

baglady39 said:


> ^^I don't know who unstickied it, actually.  I thought it was you, GP, lol!  I don't even remember it ever being stickied in all honesty.  I assumed it was done for the clutter issue as well, but that's fine with me one way or the other.
> 
> I also changed the title to generic "item" from "bag", so that it will not be misleading since we include all Coach items and not just bags.  Hopefully also this will prevent duplicate threads appearing in the main forum.



Thanks, Mods! This should be a big help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Steven_Y said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but can someone tell me what this wallet is and how much it's worth?



Steven, it's almost impossible to tell with mens' wallets, Coach has been making similar styles for over four decades now.

The best thing to do is to search Ebay for something like "Coach mens leather wallet" and see if you can find one in a comparable style and condition.


----------



## misschanel28

Can someone ID this bag for me? I bought it last year at an outlet and have no idea what it's called. Thanks bunches!


----------



## Hyacinth

misschanel28 said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me? I bought it last year at an outlet and have no idea what it's called. Thanks bunches!



If you still have the price tag, the name should be on it in abbreviated form. If not, please post the serial number from inside the bag.


----------



## Designer_Love

I just bought a scarf at one of the coach outlets and it didn't have a tag with it so i have no idea what the name of it is, anyone have a idea?


----------



## carla748

I just bought this Coach Satchel on Ebay Can you ID what her name is?? 

Ebay description:  
Soft Black Leather with Black Trim
2 Outside pockets in front and one large Zippered pocket in back
Light purple lining, large zippered pocket inside
Braided Strap
Auction # 170350375993

15 X 8 X 5 inches  Photo's from Ebay   ---   I will post more photo's when I receive her

mysisterscookies.com/Black%20Melba%20Coach/June%202%20003.jpg

mysisterscookies.com/Black%20Melba%20Coach/Coach%20with%20Purple.jpg
mysisterscookies.com/Black%20Melba%20Coach/June%202%2002.jpg


----------



## carla748

The seller just emailed me with the Style # 3564 and now I know it is a Daphne Satchel. 

 I hope this bag is not too heavy for me!  I bought it from looking at the photo's on Ebay and it is so pretty . I can't seem to find much on the Daphne Satchels when I search the foruim.


----------



## kelodin

What item is this please?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

kelodin said:


> What item is this please?


 
It kind of looks like the Gramercy Wallet.


----------



## ROBINMOHAN

*I need help to identify this kind of Coach!* 
Dear friends, I have this bag and I thought it was Bonnie Cashin. The serial number is H6D-9085.
Someone has sent me this message:"*How can this be a Bonnie Cashin bag? She was affiliated with Coach in the 60's and early 70's. The wording in the creed is from after 2000 and Coach didn't use letters in their serial number until after 2000."*
What is your insight? Please help.

Robin


----------



## DemRam

ROBINMOHAN said:


> *I need help to identify this kind of Coach!*
> Dear friends, I have this bag and I thought it was Bonnie Cashin. The serial number is H6D-9085.
> Someone has sent me this message:"*How can this be a Bonnie Cashin bag? She was affiliated with Coach in the 60's and early 70's. The wording in the creed is from after 2000 and Coach didn't use letters in their serial number until after 2000."*
> What is your insight? Please help.
> 
> Robin


 


If it's authentic, the bag you mention H6D-9085 should be a "Duffle Sac" and yours was made in 1996.  (The 6 after the H tells you the year).

Someone gave you the wrong information also.  Coach started using letters on the creeds in 1994.

I have no idea if Cashin designed the Duffle Sac or not, but she left Coach in 1975.

Here is a photo of an authentic Duffle Sac.


----------



## misschanel28

Hyacinth said:


> If you still have the price tag, the name should be on it in abbreviated form. If not, please post the serial number from inside the bag.



Hi Hyacinth, the number from creed says : No M0720-F11220

Unfortunately, I don't have the price tag anymore. 

Hope this helps! I appreciate ur help


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just received a lovely tote that I won on Ebay.  I would like to know the name and age of it..   Here is the Creed... A1J-7770.  It leather on the bottom and canvas on top


----------



## ROBINMOHAN

Thank you for the input. I had posted some pictures in another page but do not know how to bring it here! Here is the link to that page:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/i-need-help-to-identify-this-kind-coach-481669.html


----------



## DemRam

ROBINMOHAN said:


> Thank you for the input. I had posted some pictures in another page but do not know how to bring it here! Here is the link to that page:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/i-need-help-to-identify-this-kind-coach-481669.html


 


I saw the pictures and it's authentic.

If you are going to sell it you can list it as the Coach "Duffle Sac", Style 9085 from 1996.

It is one of the larger of the Coach bags.

Good luck.


----------



## ROBINMOHAN

Thank you. xxxx


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone take a look at this clutch and tell me what is called? I was thinking the Legacy line since most other ones i see have similar buckles, but I cant confirm

Thanks in advance! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/


----------



## New2Coach

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone take a look at this clutch and tell me what is called? I was thinking the Legacy line since most other ones i see have similar buckles, but I cant confirm
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/



Looks more like its from the Soho line to me.


----------



## aimee0474

> Looks more like its from the Soho line to me.



and the plot thickens! LOL

This is why I ask!


----------



## aimee0474

I went and searched the Soho line and all of their buckles have a rounded top and a thicker strap. 

Doesnt match the Legacy line either. 

Hamptons maybe? I saw one of those with a similar looking buckle. 

Hmmm.....


----------



## kelodin

kelodin said:


> What item is this please?
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks like the gramercy wallet.



Does anyone know the specifc name?


----------



## greenpixie

kelodin said:


> What item is this please?



Penelope compact clutch maybe?


----------



## kelodin

Does anyone know a website that lists all the penelope or gramercy collections? I looked though coach.com but I cant find anything. and it seems this wallet has both gramercy and penelope in it>.< Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

kelodin said:


> Does anyone know a website that lists all the penelope or gramercy collections? I looked though coach.com but I cant find anything. and it seems this wallet has both gramercy and penelope in it>.< Thanks in advance



I can't find that exact style anywhere  - how long ago did you buy it, and if it was from an auction or  online site could you post the URL?

I can find a Penelope Embossed Slim Envelope wallet in Patent that has the same design but I can't find a smaller version in metallic leather. Yours is definitely a Penelope though, but it might be an outlet-only item. Did you check all the credit card slots to see if there might be a price tag hidden in one of them? 

Here's one of about 30 listings showing the full-size Patent version:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-42426-Pen...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

And for some reason the Carriage part of the stamp doesn't look like it's centered correctly over the Coach cartouche but it would be nice to see a clearer photo of that stamp, and one that's not backwards.


----------



## shopchicago33

Can anyone help me ID the style name of this bag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach Signature Hamptons Hobo


----------



## Greenone

Hi 
Can one of you lovely ladies help me ID this serial number.  I believe it is an 06 Mandy Courier but I want to be sure.  E063-10331.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

ROBINMOHAN said:


> Thank you for the input. I had posted some pictures in another page but do not know how to bring it here! Here is the link to that page:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/i-need-help-to-identify-this-kind-coach-481669.html


 
Sorry did any one know which bag this was???


----------



## cz22

COACH ADDICT said:


> Sorry did any one know which bag this was???


Here's the response: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-408306-33.html#post11611014


----------



## cz22

Greenone said:


> Hi
> Can one of you lovely ladies help me ID this serial number.  I believe it is an 06 Mandy Courier but I want to be sure.  E063-10331.


That item number is for a Mandy, which was from 2006.


----------



## icraveCOACH

Ladies, any clue why some of your photos won't show for me?!  It's frustrating cause I wanna help too, LOL!  All I see is a box with the little red "x" in it...some photos show, others don't.  wahh!


----------



## cz22

icraveCOACH said:


> Ladies, any clue why some of your photos won't show for me?!  It's frustrating cause I wanna help too, LOL!  All I see is a box with the little red "x" in it...some photos show, others don't.  wahh!


Are you checking away from home? At some computers at work, I cannot see the images unless they are attachments.


----------



## Hyacinth

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ROBINMOHAN* 

 
_Thank you for the input. I had posted some pictures in another page but do not know how to bring it here! Here is the link to that page:

I need help to identify this kind of Coach!_



COACH ADDICT said:


> Sorry did any one know which bag this was???



The bag's called a Duffle Sac and was made in 1996. more than 20 years AFTER Bonnie Cashin left Coach.

Bags shouldn't be advertised as "Bonnie Cashin" unless they were made during her time with Coach and designed by her. 

Whoever wrote to you was wrong about this though:
_*"The wording in the creed is from after 2000 and Coach didn't use letters in their serial number until after 2000."*_

The wording is from the *mid-90s* and Coach began using letters in their serial numbers in *1994*. Your correspondent needs to do some research. She's correct about Bonnie Cashin though. 

BC's name is one of the most abused and overused in Coach listings, and in my perfect little world anyone using her name to describe a bag she had nothing to do with either also needs to do some research, or in some cases is guilty of deliberately misleading her buyers.

The Bonnie Cashin Foundation website has a history of her career and is the final word on which styles can legitimately use Cashin's name, they will verify or not verify any bag or other item for a fee:
http://www.bonniecashinfoundation.org/main.cfm

ADDED: _Just found DemRam's post and she covered the subject pretty thoroughly._


----------



## Hyacinth

uote: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 
_If you still have the price tag, the name should be on it in abbreviated form. If not, please post the serial number from inside the bag._



misschanel28 said:


> Hi Hyacinth, the number from creed says : No M0720-F11220
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have the price tag anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps! I appreciate ur help



"Classic Signature Tote" seems to be what everyone is using in their listings.


----------



## californialovin

Hey all, xxx. Not sure the model name, but the card says it's from the Signature Collection. It's fairly small, I could see it being used as a makeup bag. I got it a few summers ago (maybe in 06-07) at Macys. Would really like an ID! Thanks!


----------



## cz22

^^ I think that is the signature style used in the Chelsea line. And that is a top handle pouch.

If it is from the Chelsea release, then it is likely from 2004. But wait for confirmation.


----------



## kelodin

kelodin said:


> What item is this please?




Oh, it's a Penelope? Thanks, but it wasn't bought at an outlet store either it was bought at a genuine Coach store a week ago. I tried looking online but i cant find it anywhere. Is this only a boutique item? Because i looked for gramercy bags and they also look quite close to it?


----------



## Hyacinth

kelodin said:


> Oh, it's a Penelope? Thanks, but it wasn't bought at an outlet store either it was bought at a genuine Coach store a week ago. I tried looking online but i cant find it anywhere. Is this only a boutique item? Because i looked for gramercy bags and they also look quite close to it?



If you bought it yourself and still have the receipt the style name should be on the receipt and the price tag.


----------



## Hyacinth

californialovin said:


> Hey all, xxx Not sure the model name, but the card says it's from the Signature Collection. It's fairly small, I could see it being used as a makeup bag. I got it a few summers ago (maybe in 06-07) at Macys. Would really like an ID! Thanks!



It's a Chelsea Signature Optic Pouch. Is there a creed patch inside the bag with a serial number?


----------



## kelodin

ohh thank you! I hope I havent thrown it away!


----------



## californialovin

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Chelsea Signature Optic Pouch. Is there a creed patch inside the bag with a serial number?



Thank you! There is a patch inside but no serial number, it just states where it was made, etc


----------



## louislover260

HEY!!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just basically STOLE this off eBay!!!  It was a BIN of only *drum roll please*.... adrrrrrrrr.... $59!!!   I've always wanted something of this "look" from coach!  However, I need help with the Name, and Year it came out!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

louislover260 said:


> HEY!!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just basically STOLE this off eBay!!!  It was a BIN of only *drum roll please*.... adrrrrrrrr.... $59!!!   I've always wanted something of this "look" from coach!  However, I need help with the Name, and Year it came out!


March of 1992? 2002? FOrget if they used 02 for 2002 or not....  Hamptons I would guess...


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> March of 1992? 2002? FOrget if they used 02 for 2002 or not....  Hamptons I would guess...


2002. Double digits for years started in 2004.
That's about all I know about this bag. Great find!


----------



## Hyacinth

louislover260 said:


> HEY!!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just basically STOLE this off eBay!!!  It was a BIN of only *drum roll please*.... adrrrrrrrr.... $59!!!   I've always wanted something of this "look" from coach!  However, I need help with the Name, and Year it came out!



It was called the Hamptons Twill Carryall Market Tote and listed for $298 in 2002. Nice find!


----------



## yenanh00

Hi I saw this on the Japan Coach website can anyone identify this bag for me?

s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/13181_sviy_a0?$browse_lg_sq$


----------



## cz22

yenanh00 said:


> Hi I saw this on the Japan Coach website can anyone identify this bag for me?
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/13181_sviy_a0?$browse_lg_sq$


It's from the newer legacy line. Some sort of stachel in ivory. mrodriquez2006 has one in lilac.


----------



## yenanh00

^^ Thank you, but can you tell me if it will ever come in US? and how much?


----------



## cz22

yenanh00 said:


> ^^ Thank you, but can you tell me if it will ever come in US? and how much?


Don't know about that color in particular - call JAX with the item number 13181. The lilac and the navy made it to the outlets already but there may be some later arrivals. Don't know the price. Maybe do a search here or ebay by the item number.


----------



## yenanh00

wow really? which outlet did you see it at?


----------



## cz22

yenanh00 said:


> wow really? which outlet did you see it at?


I didn't. Other people did - I know from the reveals. I got the shoulder bag from that legacy line at the outlet thanks to another member deciding to return it. That was in May, but I thought a few more from that line had popped up recently during some of the 20% off coupons.


----------



## September24

I have looked all over this thread for the name of this bag, hope I can describe it correctly. I saw it in sig and it has studded??? straps on the bottom of the sides that go up about 4 inches then meet and make up the handle, same as the other side. Like in upside down V on each side. The bottom was about 4 inches wide to accomodate the V. Can anyone help? Did I just dream this LOL! I saw someone with a "Foach" like this the other day and it remined me of this bag and now of course I NEED it. The real Coach of course!


----------



## September24

FOUND IT!  It's the CARLY!  ....why is it that just when you give up it hits you right in the face???????


----------



## fwrb0518

Anyone recognize this bag?  I got it as a gift 5 or 6 years ago.  It's a deep purple color with a short adjustable strap, nickel hardware, and a tassle zipper pull.  There are no pockets inside - I use it as a small evening bag.  I can't find any bags like it online - any info appreciated!


----------



## mslynn77

Hi all-
I have one Coach bag and I love it. I was at a fair and saw a beautiful lilac-colored tote or hobo-style (larger) bag. I believe it was Coach and I swear it had small paisley-type swirls on it. It was really cute. I think it was more of a sateen or some other shinier fabric. That's about all I remember and I cannot find anything like it anywhere! If anyone has any ideas as to what I might be talking about, please let me know. It could be really old for all I know! No clue where to begin! Thanks very much!

~Melanie


----------



## Hyacinth

fwrb0518 said:


> Anyone recognize this bag?  I got it as a gift 5 or 6 years ago.  It's a deep purple color with a short adjustable strap, nickel hardware, and a tassle zipper pull.  There are no pockets inside - I use it as a small evening bag.  I can't find any bags like it online - any info appreciated!



Is there a creed patch inside with a serial number? If so, please post the number. It's probably just called something like Signature Hobo or Sig Demi.


----------



## Hyacinth

mslynn77 said:


> Hi all-
> I have one Coach bag and I love it. I was at a fair and saw a beautiful lilac-colored tote or hobo-style (larger) bag. I believe it was Coach and I swear it had small paisley-type swirls on it. It was really cute. I think it was more of a sateen or some other shinier fabric. That's about all I remember and I cannot find anything like it anywhere! If anyone has any ideas as to what I might be talking about, please let me know. It could be really old for all I know! No clue where to begin! Thanks very much!
> 
> ~Melanie



They've made some small bags with large paisley swirls but I can't remember anything that sounds like what you're describing. Was it all fabric or did it have leather trim?

You might try keeping an active Search on file at Ebay for "Coach paisley" and maybe you'll find something similar.


----------



## fwrb0518

Hyacinth said:


> Is there a creed patch inside with a serial number? If so, please post the number. It's probably just called something like Signature Hobo or Sig Demi.


 

F04K-1523

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

fwrb0518 said:


> F04K-1523
> 
> Thanks!



I can't find a name for it but the larger bags in that style and color were just called "Signature..." and then whatever the style was - Signature Demi or Signature Small Hobo is as close as I can get, sorry.


----------



## BWRiley

I was looking for some vintage accessories with the ticking stripe lining and came across this picture.  Can anyone tell me what this little case is?  Thanks!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

What I need is the name of this bag... if possible TIA

C8e-4181 tote handbag black leather with black linnging..


----------



## DemRam

COACH ADDICT said:


> What I need is the name of this bag... if possible TIA
> 
> C8e-4181 tote handbag black leather with black linnging..


 

4181 is the style number for the "Lexington Bucket".

This is a link to an authentic one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-4181-RARE...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:13|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Momtotwo

I have seen this called a Hamptons satchel and also a Soho satchel. What is the proper name?
Number is H3S-9550. (Does that mean it was made in August 2003?)
I received it yesterday and LOVE it!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Momtotwo

(just figured out how to add photos)


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

That looks like a Soho to me beause of the buckle shape.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

DemRam said:


> 4181 is the style number for the "Lexington Bucket".
> 
> This is a link to an authentic one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-4181-RARE...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:13|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


 
Thank you soooooooooo much


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Momtotwo said:


> I have seen this called a Hamptons satchel and also a Soho satchel. What is the proper name?
> Number is H3S-9550. (Does that mean it was made in August 2003?)
> I received it yesterday and LOVE it!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


 


Coach Soho Flap Satchel Bag Leather


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone name this bag please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## starrymaz

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone name this bag please? Thanks in advance!



I think it's just called a Signature Stripe Tote. The color is Denim/Turquoise.


----------



## aimee0474

> I think it's just called a Signature Stripe Tote. The color is Denim/Turquoise.



thanks!


----------



## keyalus

Hi,

New here and looking to ID a Coach bag I purchased at Macy's probably about 4 years ago.  The serial number is G30-9355.  I gather that the style number is 9355 but I can't find any useful information on this style as far as a name.

Thanks for any help!

http://www.determinedtobefit.com/picture_library/coach_front_closed.JPG


----------



## Catbaglover

_Hi. Please see my question below. Thanks!  _


----------



## Catbaglover

Hi. I'm just now getting familiar with the Coach line. Can anyone please identify what kind of bag this is: 

COACH Gold Leather Shoulder Purse - eBay (item 140332800486 end time Jul-19-09 10:08:40 PDT)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## keyalus

keyalus said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here and looking to ID a Coach bag I purchased at Macy's probably about 4 years ago.  The serial number is G30-9355.  I gather that the style number is 9355 but I can't find any useful information on this style as far as a name.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> http://www.determinedtobefit.com/picture_library/coach_front_closed.JPG


I was able to answer my own question by calling Coach's 1-800 number.  The bag is a Legacy Mini Field Bag.


----------



## cz22

Catbaglover said:


> Hi. I'm just now getting familiar with the Coach line. Can anyone please identify what kind of bag this is:
> 
> COACH Gold Leather Shoulder Purse - eBay (item 140332800486 end time Jul-19-09 10:08:40 PDT)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


I think it was called the metallic pleated belted hobo 2005 (I think the creed says 05?) maybe soho line? The metallic may be a dusted suede. Not sure because I am having trouble reading the creed.


----------



## Catbaglover

cz22 said:


> I think it was called the metallic pleated belted hobo 2005 (I think the creed says 05?) maybe soho line? The metallic may be a dusted suede. Not sure because I am having trouble reading the creed.



cz22, Thanks for identifying this bag. I was able to locate more of these hobos for sale, thanks to your info! 

Thanks again!


----------



## cz22

Catbaglover said:


> cz22, Thanks for identifying this bag. I was able to locate more of these hobos for sale, thanks to your info!
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem! Actually, it is pretty easy if you can see the creed, search "coach" and the number after the dash at the bottom of the creed. Usually that search on google or ebay will give you some info.  A trick I learned here.


----------



## ladygogo

Hi, I have some Coach bags that I need to know the names ofand if anyone knows the years they came out (THATWOULDBEAWESOME). Thanks!

1.





2.





3.






4.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

The first two are Soho bags.  We can help you more (year, etc.) if you also post the creed numbers for each.


----------



## ladygogo

Thanks, greenpixie, here are the creed numbers...

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## cz22

Based on my google searching, I think these are...
1.




*SOHO MINI SIGNATURE SM SLIM HOBO BAG PURSE 7025*

like COACH SOHO MINI SIGNATURE SM SLIM HOBO BAG PURSE 7025 - eBay (item 320387476169 end time Jul-21-09 19:28:01 PDT)
from 2003

2.




Soho buckle flap satchel from 2003
3.




Haven't found a name yet, but lots of similar ones: http://completed.shop.ebay.com/item..._Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283&_rdc=1
from 2002

4.




Not sure of the line, but Nappa leather (as it says on the creed, so I haven't given much helpful info... sorry) purse like this Coach Nappa Leather Bag, Burgundy, style 8165 - eBay (item 180383616047 end time Jul-22-09 20:52:55 PDT)
from 2001

You may want to check these years here: Internet Archive Wayback Machine and see if you find similar pictures and names/descriptions.


----------



## cz22

Found looking at wayback in Dec 2003: Coach - Product Information
Signature small slim duffle


----------



## cz22

Coach - Product Information
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*COACH SOHO MINI SIGNATURE FLAP SATCHEL*[/FONT]


----------



## cz22

From Jan 2004 wayback website: Coach - COACH SOHO MINI SIGNATURE SMALL SLIM HOBO
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*COACH SOHO MINI SIGNATURE SMALL SLIM HOBO*[/FONT]


----------



## ladygogo

Awesome! Thanks so much for helping me with this, I really appreciate it. Also, thank you for telling me about the "wayback machine"!!

You Rock!


----------



## cz22

You are welcome!


----------



## pandaluvr79

Can anyone ID this scarf for me:

Authentic Pink Coach Scarf Headband - eBay (item 270426744682 end time Jul-21-09 12:25:31 PDT)

I got side-tracked and missed the end of the auction by a few minutes.  

Thanks!


----------



## QueenLouis

Hi, Can someone tell me the year this bag came out?

Auctiva Image Hosting

Also, it was described as a Legacy Hippie. Is that the *official* name?

TIA!


----------



## DemRam

QueenLouis said:


> Hi, Can someone tell me the year this bag came out?
> 
> Auctiva Image Hosting
> 
> Also, it was described as a Legacy Hippie. Is that the *official* name?
> 
> TIA!


 
I don't know the exact year, but I had one from 2003 that I sold. The one in your picture is obviously from 2004, so I don't know how long they made that style.

I'm also NOT sure of the actual name but I have seen it called a "Retro Hippie Hobo".

Not much help so wait for others.


----------



## cp71800

Hello Everyone!  My name is Cindy and I am new to this forum. I see that a lot of you have lots and lots of information spotting fakes and finding coach bags.
I am trying to find the style of a clutch/wristlet that my friend has.  She says she bought this a long time ago at one of the outlets in Vegas.  It is a brown signature clutch/wristlet with a stripe, (not sure if it is Heritage Stripe but the stripe is vertical).  It has a flap closure but no zipper and she uses it as her makeup bag.  It does not have a creed inside as not all wristlets or clutches have them and I do not think it is a fake because knowing my friend she will NEVER buy a fake purse.  Ive tried looking fo rit on ebay and google but no luck.,  Can you guys help me??

Thanks in advance


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hi Ladies, I got this in this round of RAOK. I know it's hamptons but would love to know the actual name. I had such a generous buddy!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ I couldn't get a good pic of the creed but it reads D2S-7584... So 1984? Would love the actual name and style #. I keep records of what I have on a spreadsheet lol


----------



## cz22

jennalovesbags said:


> ^ I couldn't get a good pic of the creed but it reads D2S-7584... So 1984? Would love the actual name and style #. I keep records of what I have on a spreadsheet lol


2002 (from the 2 in D2S)... let me do some searching for more info.  Some sort of soho hobo.


----------



## cz22

Looks like this one: New COACH HAMPTONS LEATHER HOBO $268
on this page Coach - All Handbags
But I can't click on it to be sure (says no more info).


----------



## jennalovesbags

^Thank you for the help!


----------



## cz22

jennalovesbags said:


> ^Thank you for the help!


Glad to help! Sorry I can't find more info.


----------



## starrymaz

cz22 said:


> Looks like this one: New COACH HAMPTONS LEATHER HOBO $268
> on this page Coach - All Handbags
> But I can't click on it to be sure (says no more info).



Yup, cz is right! It's the Hamptons Leather Hobo from 2002, style #7584.


----------



## jennalovesbags

starrymaz said:


> Yup, cz is right! It's the Hamptons Leather Hobo from 2002, style #7584.



Thanks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Any info on the wristlet?


----------



## starrymaz

jennalovesbags said:


> Any info on the wristlet?



The wristlet is the Hamptons Leather Large Skinny Wristlet, style #7513. It retailed for $58 in 2002. I think it's the Acorn color. Is the color of it in your picture accurate? It also came in Mahogany but I think Mahogany is darker.


----------



## jennalovesbags

starrymaz said:


> The wristlet is the Hamptons Leather Large Skinny Wristlet, style #7513. It retailed for $58 in 2002. I think it's the Acorn color.



You are so fast! Thanks  I'm done peppering you with questions now


----------



## starrymaz

^^ Hehe, no problem! Found it in one of my catalogs.


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Hi, this is the first time i post something in the coach forum. I purchased this bag a couple of years ago in a coach store after seeing it in a magazine. Unfortunately I have no idea what is the name of the bag. It's made of (ivory)canvas with brown leather lining. Can anyone help me ID this bag?

thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

*xoxobalenciaga* - Welcome to the Coach forum! The bag is called the Hamptons Stripe Slim Tote, style #10381 in Natural/Mahogany color, and retailed for $498. Yours was made in 2006. Nice bag!!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

starrymaz said:


> *xoxobalenciaga* - Welcome to the Coach forum! The bag is called the Hamptons Stripe Slim Tote, style #10381 in Natural/Mahogany color, and retailed for $498. Yours was made in 2006. Nice bag!!




Thank you *starrymaz*!


----------



## feile814

Dear everyone,

Could anyone help me to recognize what's the name of this bag? I searched a lot  in the web but failed to find it. It would be great if anyone could also suggest me a reliable place to buy this bag.

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Conchenn

Looks like the op art julianne, but I'm not much of an expert on the juliannes, sorry!


----------



## sarah.jane

Resort (?) Op Art Jualianne.  Style number 12960.


----------



## feile814

Thank you very much !!! I got it!

By the way, Could you please suggest a reliable place to buy this? May be try the outlet?


----------



## Coach12




----------



## mzedith

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks!


 
wow, i knew it was made way back, 7 years , can you believe it? it is made so well, this is the bullet proof leather Coach used to make.. , it sure has aged well,  , and probably will look like that in another 7 years.


----------



## mzedith

starrymaz said:


> The wristlet is the Hamptons Leather Large Skinny Wristlet, style #7513. It retailed for $58 in 2002. I think it's the Acorn color. Is the color of it in your picture accurate? It also came in Mahogany but I think Mahogany is darker.


 
its definately Acron ,


----------



## Bansheegurl

I sure hope this baby is real LOL Someone gave this to me as a gift not too long ago. It was pre-loved so i am going to assume she is real..








And the creed


----------



## mandabear

^ A name for that would be wonderful as this was my 3rd Coach bag I'd ever purchased.

I think it's from the Hamptons line. Maybe the Flap Satchel?


----------



## jennalovesbags

mzedith said:


> wow, i knew it was made way back, 7 years , can you believe it? it is made so well, this is the bullet proof leather Coach used to make.. , it sure has aged well,  , and probably will look like that in another 7 years.



I have no doubt!


----------



## Coach12

Coach12 said:


>


 

Bump.


----------



## Coach12

Coach12 said:


>


 

Bump


----------



## Hyacinth

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Coach12* 

 





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Coach12 said:


> Bump



First of all, BE PATIENT. It's REALLY not necessary to post the same photos three times within a 5-hour period. If no one's answered, it's because _no one knows the answer._

And that includes me, maybe someone will come along who does. But Bumping isn't going to make it happen any sooner, and reposting those large pics over and over again just wastes the Forums' bandwidth.

BTW, measurements would help, but we don't need more photos unless you can just post ONE of the front of the bag with the flap closed.  We don't need to see the other photos again.

Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bansheegurl said:


> I sure hope this baby is real LOL Someone gave this to me as a gift not too long ago. It was pre-loved so i am going to assume she is real..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the creed



Hamptons Leather Flap Satchel, and genuine.


----------



## beverlymh

name of this wristlet? thanks!




Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Hyacinth

beverlymh said:


> name of this wristlet? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available



If you own it, there should be a name on the inside of the price tag. Please open the tag and post a photo.


----------



## beverlymh

Hyacinth said:


> If you own it, there should be a name on the inside of the price tag. Please open the tag and post a photo.



I don't own it... yet.  I was just checking what the name of it was.


----------



## cz22

beverlymh said:


> name of this wristlet? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available


Bleeker street wristlet, maybe turnlock capacity wristlet? Some people here have it, but I am not sure about the name.
ETA: maybe the info from this listing might help... http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-LTD-A...s?hash=item335219c368&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## beverlymh

cz22 said:


> Bleeker street wristlet, maybe turnlock capacity wristlet? Some people here have it, but I am not sure about the name.
> ETA: maybe the info from this listing might help... NWT COACH LTD ARCHIVE LARGE CLUTCH WRISTLET PURSE 13050 - eBay (item 220420752232 end time Aug-21-09 23:15:09 PDT)




thank you!


----------



## deleckidesign

Here are the details from the auction. I'd love to know the style # and year it was released and retail price.

* A strap to hang it from your wrist

* A black hangtab

* Gold hardwear

* A front zipper pocket (legacy stripes inside)

* A Coach creed patch on the front

* The main area opens with a kisslock (legacy stripes inside)

* Size 5 1/2 in long, 4 1/2 in high, and width depends on whats inside


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Oh she is sooo  cute...  I just love Legacy stripe...  There is a thread that Id's bags you can post this there and some will Id it...   She is a to die for...


----------



## jeh3v

Don't know what it is, but it's super cute!


----------



## deleckidesign

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh she is sooo  cute...  I just love Legacy stripe...  There is a thread that Id's bags you can post this there and some will Id it...   She is a to die for...



I posted it there...no one knows, so far. lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow that is so cute!!


----------



## dstalksalot

oh my goodness....that is SO CUTE.....how did you find that?


----------



## deleckidesign

dstalksalot said:


> oh my goodness....that is SO CUTE.....how did you find that?



Was searching Coach Legacy Wristlet last night and found it! Had to grab it for $35 shipped since I've never seen one before and it's so cute!

ANYONE know the year it was from (I assume 06? or 07?)...style # or retail price?


----------



## Bansheegurl

mandabear said:


> ^ A name for that would be wonderful as this was my 3rd Coach bag I'd ever purchased.
> 
> I think it's from the Hamptons line. Maybe the Flap Satchel?



Thanks mandabear and Hyacinth! I love this bag, it's super roomy and it goes with everything! I knew it was a few years old but it was in such great shape i couldn't resist! Who could say no to a free Coach bag?!


----------



## BeenBurned

cp71800 said:


> Hello Everyone!  My name is Cindy and I am new to this forum. I see that a lot of you have lots and lots of information spotting fakes and finding coach bags.
> I am trying to find the style of a clutch/wristlet that my friend has.  She says she bought this a long time ago at one of the outlets in Vegas.  It is a brown signature clutch/wristlet with a stripe, (not sure if it is Heritage Stripe but the stripe is vertical).  It has a flap closure but no zipper and she uses it as her makeup bag.  It does not have a creed inside as not all wristlets or clutches have them and I do not think it is a fake because knowing my friend she will NEVER buy a fake purse.  Ive tried looking fo rit on ebay and google but no luck.,  Can you guys help me??
> 
> Thanks in advance



The only signature wristlets I can think of with a vertical stripe are the heritage stripe wristlets, but I don't know of one with a flap. Perhaps someone else might have more information or be aware of a different item.

Are these the pattern you are looking for? 
coach heritage stripe wristlet, great deals on Clothing, Shoes Accessories, New With Tags on eBay!

Is there a chance that you can post a picture of your friend's wristlet?


----------



## starrymaz

deleckidesign said:


> Here are the details from the auction. I'd love to know the style # and year it was released and retail price.
> 
> * A strap to hang it from your wrist
> 
> * A black hangtab
> 
> * Gold hardwear
> 
> * A front zipper pocket (legacy stripes inside)
> 
> * A Coach creed patch on the front
> 
> * The main area opens with a kisslock (legacy stripes inside)
> 
> * Size 5 1/2 in long, 4 1/2 in high, and width depends on whats inside



The name is "Legacy Signature Single Framed Coin Purse", style #40217, it came out in 2006 and retailed for $98. Nice find!!


----------



## deleckidesign

Thanks starrymaz!  I just got it today and it looks brand new. Guess I got a good deal!


----------



## cp71800

BeenBurned said:


> The only signature wristlets I can think of with a vertical stripe are the heritage stripe wristlets, but I don't know of one with a flap. Perhaps someone else might have more information or be aware of a different item.
> 
> Are these the pattern you are looking for?
> coach heritage stripe wristlet, great deals on Clothing, Shoes Accessories, New With Tags on eBay!
> 
> Is there a chance that you can post a picture of your friend's wristlet?




here are the pictures...


C:\Documents and Settings\Grabie\Desktop\IMAGE_012_edited.jpg 

  C:\Documents and Settings\Grabie\Desktop\IMAGE_009.jpg


----------



## mandabear

cp71800 said:


> here are the pictures...
> 
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Grabie\Desktop\IMAGE_012_edited.jpg
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Grabie\Desktop\IMAGE_009.jpg



We can't see the photos on your computer. Can you upload/attach them please (click that little paper clip icon in the reply box)?


----------



## cp71800

mandabear said:


> We can't see the photos on your computer. Can you upload/attach them please (click that little paper clip icon in the reply box)?


   how do i resize the pictures??


----------



## cp71800

mandabear said:


> we can't see the photos on your computer. Can you upload/attach them please (click that little paper clip icon in the reply box)?


----------



## starrymaz

deleckidesign said:


> Thanks starrymaz!  I just got it today and it looks brand new. Guess I got a good deal!



Congrats! You got it for a great deal! This is hard to find!


----------



## kkroxybee

I was at the outlet today and I saw a large shoulder bag, maybe a tote. I was all leather, putty/tan color with two scarves laced at the corners. It was rounded at the bottom, not square like a tote. The top was open like a tote though. The scarves on the ends were a creamy white with coach written all over them in pastel colors. 
I could ID the bag from memory, and now I'm kicking myself because I should have looked at the tag.
I'm just curious as to what it could have been. TIA


----------



## kkroxybee

okay so i found out it was a kyra soft tote


----------



## laurenhurtgen

Hello! 
I am DYING to purchase a Coach hearts charm/fob, and found these 2-they look SO different, I am thinking one is fake...could you advise which is the real thing? THANKS SO MUCH!!

This:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kayyle/items/Coach_RARE_Metallic_Hearts_Charm_Fob_Brass

Or this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Multi-Hea...in_0?hash=item3a51281831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

THANKS AGAIN!!
Lauren


----------



## BeenBurned

laurenhurtgen said:


> Hello!
> I am DYING to purchase a Coach hearts charm/fob, and found these 2-they look SO different, I am thinking one is fake...could you advise which is the real thing? THANKS SO MUCH!!
> 
> This:
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kayyle/items/Coach_RARE_Metallic_Hearts_Charm_Fob_Brass
> 
> Or this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Multi-Hea...in_0?hash=item3a51281831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!
> Lauren



Lauren,  Both are authentic. The difference is that the first one (on Bonanzle) is a charm and the one of ebay is a keychain.)  There are often slight differences between the keychain and charm versions of items.   For more information, you might want to try posting a link to this question on the Coach "authenticate this" forum. Hyacinth might be able to come up with the style numbers for each. I can't find that information.


----------



## greenpixie

laurenhurtgen said:


> Hello!
> I am DYING to purchase a Coach hearts charm/fob, and found these 2-they look SO different, I am thinking one is fake...could you advise which is the real thing? THANKS SO MUCH!!
> 
> This:
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kayyle/items/Coach_RARE_Metallic_Hearts_Charm_Fob_Brass
> 
> Or this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Multi-Hea...in_0?hash=item3a51281831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!
> Lauren



This thread if for identification only.  For authentication, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-302470.html

Thanks!


----------



## peachygoldfish

anyone know the style number to this? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170365129108&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## starrymaz

peachygoldfish said:


> anyone know the style number to this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170365129108&_trkparms=tab=Watching



It's the Legacy Leather Large Pocket Hobo, style #7466. It retailed for $798 in 2006. It came in White, Bronze, and Dark Brown.

The one in the auction is supposed to be white, but has become discolored. You can see the original white in pic #7 under the pocket flaps.


----------



## peachygoldfish

starrymaz said:


> It's the Legacy Leather Large Pocket Hobo, style #7466. It retailed for $798 in 2006. It came in White, Bronze, and Dark Brown.
> 
> The one in the auction is supposed to be white, but has become discolored. You can see the original white in pic #7 under the pocket flaps.


 
thanks starrymaz!


----------



## NewCoachQueen

Hi all my new friends!!  Could you all help me ID a bag.  I don't have a pic, as it is already in your thread of celebrity bags on page 2, the Blue GORGEOUS bag that Denise Richardson is carrying?  I have to find one...this would be my show stopper (new collector, 6 mo, 10 bags)...the piece d'resistance that i need.  
I think Eva Longoria also has it in brown.  Thanks in advance!!!
-Di


----------



## cz22

NewCoachQueen said:


> Hi all my new friends!!  Could you all help me ID a bag.  I don't have a pic, as it is already in your thread of celebrity bags on page 2, the Blue GORGEOUS bag that Denise Richardson is carrying?  I have to find one...this would be my show stopper (new collector, 6 mo, 10 bags)...the piece d'resistance that i need.
> I think Eva Longoria also has it in brown.  Thanks in advance!!!
> -Di


  Shearling Gallery tote 8B06 from winter 2005


----------



## rebekahschwant

I bought it on EBay... Hope I didn't get scammed!


----------



## BeenBurned

rebekahschwant said:


> I bought it on EBay... Hope I didn't get scammed!



It looks like a signature soft duffle (I think that's the name), style 9362.


----------



## FourOrchards

If someone could please tell me which one this is I'd appreciate it.  
Would you spend $34 shipped for it?  
Thanks!


----------



## rebekahschwant

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like a signature soft duffle (I think that's the name), style 9362.


Thank you!


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

What year?? Style?? LOVE this bag!!  Thanks for your help!!


http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!B(cW3Nw!2k~$(KGrHgoH-CYEjlLl9odTBKcRu75ul!~~_35.JPG


----------



## BeenBurned

mysweetgirlrose said:


> What year?? Style?? LOVE this bag!!  Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!B(cW3Nw!2k~$(KGrHgoH-CYEjlLl9odTBKcRu75ul!~~_35.JPG



It's a Hamptons patchwork (weekend?) tote, style 378 and is from 2005.


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

Your awesome!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mysweetgirlrose said:


> Your awesome!! Thanks so much!!



You're welcome. 

Just let me offer a caveat. There are lots of fakes in that pattern. Verify the authenticity before bidding/buying. (Usually the fabric on the fakes looks bad, but there have been a few "good" fakes.)


----------



## yorkielovez

My friend sent me a picture of a coach handbag she won on ebay. I feel I'm pretty familiarized with Coach but don't ever recall seeing this style. Can anyone help me see what style handbag this is or is it just fake? Thx!


----------



## spankiefrankie

yorkielovez said:


> My friend sent me a picture of a coach handbag she won on ebay. I feel I'm pretty familiarized with Coach but don't ever recall seeing this style. Can anyone help me see what style handbag this is or is it just fake? Thx!



fake :[ can she return it to the user she bought it from?


----------



## SkylerEvers

Hi ladies! 2 bags and 1 wristlet I need help IDing.. 



























this bag is canvas, by the way. and i THINK this is a baby bag, actually. i don't even remember. *has too many bags*


----------



## yorkielovez

spankiefrankie said:


> fake :[ can she return it to the user she bought it from?



Thanks! I'll let her know & she what she can do.


----------



## BeenBurned

SkylerEvers said:


> Hi ladies! 2 bags and 1 wristlet I need help IDing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bag is canvas, by the way. and i THINK this is a baby bag, actually. i don't even remember. *has too many bags*


It's helpful if you include the serial number because often, there are several different sizes of bags that look similar to each other.

1. Wristlet? If so, it's *8970 bumble bee wristlet*
2. It's a watercolor weekend tote and the size looks like 10025, but I can't be sure without the serial number. 
3. Is the style number of the Heritage stripe 12351? That style should include a changing pad. If so it's called  *Heritage Stripe Diaper Laptop Tote*

Sorry I don't have photo of the heritage stripe diaper bag. It's a factory item and I can't find a stock photo.


----------



## BeenBurned

yorkielovez said:


> My friend sent me a picture of a coach handbag she won on ebay. I feel I'm pretty familiarized with Coach but don't ever recall seeing this style. Can anyone help me see what style handbag this is or is it just fake? Thx!



You say it was purchased on ebay. Do you have a link to the listing? When did she buy it. She has 45 days to file SNAD.


----------



## laurenlaurent

i bought this bag at an outlet and i have no idea what its called. can anyone help?




thanks


----------



## Momtotwo

Ladies,

Can anyone tell me the proper names and the differences between these two purses? Are they different sizes of the same bag?

Also, is it possible to get the inside of the first one clean?

12602 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400049546690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

12603 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110421139705&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

laurenlaurent said:


> i bought this bag at an outlet and i have no idea what its called. can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Can you please post the serial number from the bag and a photo of the inside of the price tag? The name should be right on the price tag and the receipt.


----------



## Hyacinth

*JUST A REMINDER FOR EVERYONE - IF YOU ACTUALLY HAVE THE ITEM IN YOUR POSSESSION, PLEASE POST A CLEAR PHOTO OF THE CREED PATCH AND POST THE SERIAL NUMBER FROM THE CREED.*

*If you have a price tag, post a photo of the inside of the tag with the color and style codes.*


----------



## BurberryLvr

Hello!  Could anyone tell me the style number or name of this bag?

I saw this on Avelle and it lists 17852 but when I searched that style number on ebay I didn't get any hits.  I would love to get a new version of this bag rather than the "gently loved" one on Avelle.

Thank you!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Please inform me of the names of the shoes.  I got them on Ebay and just do not know.
TIA.


----------



## puckettk

BurberryLvr said:


> Hello! Could anyone tell me the style number or name of this bag?
> 
> I saw this on Avelle and it lists 17852 but when I searched that style number on ebay I didn't get any hits. I would love to get a new version of this bag rather than the "gently loved" one on Avelle.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I believe the bag is called the Hampton Leather Flap Tote (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) and the Style No. is 12461.  It was also made in embossed leather Style No. 12440.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Puckettk - Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH ADDICT said:


> Please inform me of the names of the shoes.  I got them on Ebay and just do not know.
> TIA.
> 
> 
> View attachment 853661
> 
> 
> View attachment 853662



If you look under the part that goes across the foot, there should be an imprint with style name, number and size info.


----------



## puckettk

BurberryLvr said:


> Puckettk - Thank you!!


 
No problem.  Happy hunting!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

BeenBurned said:


> If you look under the part that goes across the foot, there should be an imprint with style name, number and size info.


 
Thank you.. I am always learning on tPF


----------



## monokuro

I was looking through my past coach catalog books that i've received.. this one was in july 2007 issue.. and I remember seeing this wristlet at the store.. but never caught my attention.. and now it has... I was wondering if anyone has seen on any time recently? outlets? or am I stuck on just finding it on the bay? Does it have a specific name? all it says in the book is "wristlet" and the number is 40695. TIA


----------



## cz22

monokuro said:


> I was looking through my past coach catalog books that i've received.. this one was in july 2007 issue.. and I remember seeing this wristlet at the store.. but never caught my attention.. and now it has... I was wondering if anyone has seen on any time recently? outlets? or am I stuck on just finding it on the bay? Does it have a specific name? all it says in the book is "wristlet" and the number is 40695. TIA


I think that's a Hamptons turnlock capacity wristlet. I see them on ebay occasionally. My craig's list had one a while ago, but it isn't available anymore. I think you are stuck with finding it online.


----------



## pamtastic

I have a coach bag I want to sell on ebay for a friend of mine, she says it's a tote but I cant find one that looks like it on the internet and I get nowhere searching the numbers on the tag. Also the bag has wrinkles on it and I cant seem to get them to fall out. When I sugested to my friend that perhaps its a fake she spazzed out. She owns a dozen or more Coach bags and says all but a couple were puchased at the Coach store downtown Seattle. I am lost here and dont want to try selling on ebay untill I am sure of I have. Sure hope someone here can help me. Number on tag says- NoA065-0495
 Thanks a bunch, Pam


----------



## BeenBurned

pamtastic said:


> I have a coach bag I want to sell on ebay for a friend of mine, she says it's a tote but I cant find one that looks like it on the internet and I get nowhere searching the numbers on the tag. Also the bag has wrinkles on it and I cant seem to get them to fall out. When I sugested to my friend that perhaps its a fake she spazzed out. She owns a dozen or more Coach bags and says all but a couple were puchased at the Coach store downtown Seattle. I am lost here and dont want to try selling on ebay untill I am sure of I have. Sure hope someone here can help me. Number on tag says- NoA065-0495
> Thanks a bunch, Pam



I'm not sure where the tag came from but the bag is absolutely authentic. The tag that you're describing isn't the correct tag for this bag.

It's a hamptons weekend tote (not sure of which size it is. Style number is 8F26 (or maybe it's 8F25 -- I can't really read the number too well). Here is the Coach photo for 8F26.


----------



## puckettk

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure where the tag came from but the bag is absolutely authentic. The tag that you're describing isn't the correct tag for this bag.
> 
> It's a hamptons weekend tote (not sure of which size it is. Style number is 8F26 (or maybe it's 8F25 -- I can't really read the number too well). Here is the Coach photo for 8F26.


 
Just for reference I've attached a picture of 8F25 in Black, Khaki, and Lilac.


----------



## ladygogo

Hi,
This is a light blue ostrich Coach bag, but I don't know the name. Halp! Thanks...

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3863.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3871.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3861.jpg

Also, it doesn't have a serial number. It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it and what the name is, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has run across such a bag. How common is it to see a Coach bag like this with no serial number/ID info? Rare? Valuable?


----------



## pamtastic

Thank You Ladies. I typed the serial number wrong, in the picture its correct I guess its just to small to read. It is infact a hamptons weekend tote, style number is 8F26. Again thank for your help.


----------



## starrymaz

ladygogo said:


> Hi,
> This is a light blue ostrich Coach bag, but I don't know the name. Halp! Thanks...
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3863.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3871.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3861.jpg
> 
> Also, it doesn't have a serial number. It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it and what the name is, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has run across such a bag. How common is it to see a Coach bag like this with no serial number/ID info? Rare? Valuable?



There is currently an auction on ebay for an Ostrich Delphine Satchel, style #10429:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-COACH-OSTRI...bags?hash=item230138ab94&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Can you post more pictures of the bag you have, including pictures from different angles: sides, bottom, top, back, turnlock, and a picture of the inside of the bag? The font of the Coach logo on the creed and wording on the creed doesn't look right to me. I'm wondering why the wording is for a cowhide leather bag when it should say ostrich, and why there's no serial number on the creed. What is the lining made out of? On the production version of this bag, the lining is blue satin. The color of the stitching on the bag and on the creed is a different color from the retail version. Does yours have a coin purse pocket on the inside of the bag? If so, can you take a picture of it? I believe this bag retailed for $3000, so I'm wondering why/how she was able to get it for free? Thanks for any additional pics you can provide!


----------



## BeenBurned

ladygogo said:


> Hi,
> This is a light blue ostrich Coach bag, but I don't know the name. Halp! Thanks...
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3863.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3871.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a287/potatochip007/IMG_3861.jpg
> 
> Also, it doesn't have a serial number. It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it and what the name is, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has run across such a bag. How common is it to see a Coach bag like this with no serial number/ID info? Rare? Valuable?



In addition to the possible problems with the creed as pointed out by Starrymaz, your bag appears to be one solid piece of leather, whereas the ebay listing shows that both front and back of the bag have center seams. 

The placement of the rivets on the handles as well as the stitching on the handles is different. 

I'm not feeling optimistic about the authenticity of your bag.


----------



## Natty2Bratty

I'd have to agree with BeenBurned, the authenticity does not look too promising.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *ladygogo* 

                              Hi,
This is a light blue ostrich Coach bag, but I don't know the name. Halp! Thanks...

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3863.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3871.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3861.jpg

Also, it doesn't have a serial number. It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it and what the name is, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has run across such a bag. How common is it to see a Coach bag like this with no serial number/ID info? Rare? Valuable?


starrymaz said:


> There is currently an auction on ebay for an Ostrich Delphine Satchel, style #10429:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-COACH-OSTRI...bags?hash=item230138ab94&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Can you post more pictures of the bag you have, including pictures from different angles: sides, bottom, top, back, turnlock, and a picture of the inside of the bag? The font of the Coach logo on the creed and wording on the creed doesn't look right to me. I'm wondering why the wording is for a cowhide leather bag when it should say ostrich, and why there's no serial number on the creed. What is the lining made out of? On the production version of this bag, the lining is blue satin. The color of the stitching on the bag and on the creed is a different color from the retail version. Does yours have a coin purse pocket on the inside of the bag? If so, can you take a picture of it? I believe this bag retailed for $3000, so I'm wondering why/how she was able to get it for free? Thanks for any additional pics you can provide!



Also, NO Coach bags have been made in the US for at least 7 years, and almost all the exotic leather bags are made in Italy (or sometimes China) like the genuine Delphine Starry linked to.

Definitely fake, sorry. I hope you can get your money back. Did you buy it on Ebay?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *ladygogo*
> 
> Hi,
> This is a light blue ostrich Coach bag, but I don't know the name. Halp! Thanks...
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3863.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3871.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...7/IMG_3861.jpg
> 
> Also, it doesn't have a serial number. It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it and what the name is, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has run across such a bag. How common is it to see a Coach bag like this with no serial number/ID info? Rare? Valuable?
> 
> 
> Also, NO Coach bags have been made in the US for at least 7 years, and almost all the exotic leather bags are made in Italy (or sometimes China) like the genuine Delphine Starry linked to.
> 
> Definitely fake, sorry. I hope you can get your money back. Did you buy it on Ebay?



The following is from the OP's post. I think Coach needs to be made aware of their "employees" selling fakes that have been claimed to have been "gifts" from Coach.

*It was a limited edition that a woman who worked at Coach got for free. I am asking her if she remembers when she got it*


----------



## ladygogo

Hi,
I contacted the woman whose handbag this is and she told me this, "the coach was specially made for me and its from the chelsea collection. Its one of a kind." The purse was a floor model kind of thing. So, thanks for your help with this, it's actually not a fake, it just was never in production. The people on the purse forum have been most helpful!! I absolutely adore the speed and amount of expert information everyone knows and is willing to share with other hand bag loving strangers!

But I must add, not to start trouble, that I don't like the tone of the last comment:
-----
I think Coach needs to be made aware of their "employees" selling fakes that have been claimed to have been "gifts" from Coach.
-----
I know a lot can be misinterpreted from reading text online and intentions are usually good, but I think this was a very unnecessary comment and the tone was overly annoying and self-righteous. I feel that taking the time to address this negativity and the overuse of passive aggressive quotations is something that we all as a people need to make greater efforts at eliminating from our lives and the lives of others. To make the statement clear again, she was an employee and it was a gift.


----------



## BeenBurned

ladygogo said:


> Hi,
> I contacted the woman whose handbag this is and she told me this, "the coach was specially made for me and its from the chelsea collection. Its one of a kind." The purse was a floor model kind of thing. So, thanks for your help with this, it's actually not a fake, it just was never in production. The people on the purse forum have been most helpful!! I absolutely adore the speed and amount of expert information everyone knows and is willing to share with other hand bag loving strangers!
> 
> But I must add, not to start trouble, that I don't like the tone of the last comment:
> -----
> I think Coach needs to be made aware of their "employees" selling fakes that have been claimed to have been "gifts" from Coach.
> -----
> I know a lot can be misinterpreted from reading text online and intentions are usually good, but I think this was a very unnecessary comment and the tone was overly annoying and self-righteous. I feel that taking the time to address this negativity and the overuse of passive aggressive quotations is something that we all as a people need to make greater efforts at eliminating from our lives and the lives of others. To make the statement clear again, she was an employee and it was a gift.



Ladygogo,

I meant what I said about Coach being made aware of what their "employees" are doing.

As much as you want to believe what "the woman" said, she's lying. That bag is fake.

And I am wondering why you're defending someone who has ripped you off rather than thanking those of us who are strangers who are trying to save your hard-earned money. We have absolutely NOTHING to gain by misleading you. We WANT to see buyers get the real deal and if they are scammed, lied to or otherwise misled, we want to see action taken. 

Is it possible that you are the owner/Coach employee? For you to defend someone who lied to you calls your motives into question. JMHO.


----------



## noshoepolish

Someone here probably has the special address to send the bag into Coach for authentication.  I would do that.  Then you will know for sure.  Not sure if there is a shipping fee.



ladygogo said:


> Hi,
> I contacted the woman whose handbag this is and she told me this, "the coach was specially made for me and its from the chelsea collection. Its one of a kind." The purse was a floor model kind of thing. So, thanks for your help with this, it's actually not a fake, it just was never in production. The people on the purse forum have been most helpful!! I absolutely adore the speed and amount of expert information everyone knows and is willing to share with other hand bag loving strangers!
> 
> But I must add, not to start trouble, that I don't like the tone of the last comment:
> -----
> I think Coach needs to be made aware of their "employees" selling fakes that have been claimed to have been "gifts" from Coach.
> -----
> I know a lot can be misinterpreted from reading text online and intentions are usually good, but I think this was a very unnecessary comment and the tone was overly annoying and self-righteous. I feel that taking the time to address this negativity and the overuse of passive aggressive quotations is something that we all as a people need to make greater efforts at eliminating from our lives and the lives of others. To make the statement clear again, she was an employee and it was a gift.


----------



## lucretias

Hi, does anybody know the name of a natural leather hobo. Perhaps vachetta leather in whiskey. Brass hardware. It has leather cutouts. Sort of square design to the cutouts. Very cute. I think it's relatively recent. I saw it in the outlets about two months ago. Wishing I had gotten it after I saw someone recently wearing one. Does anybody know the name.


----------



## BeenBurned

lucretias said:


> Hi, does anybody know the name of a natural leather hobo. Perhaps vachetta leather in whiskey. Brass hardware. It has leather cutouts. Sort of square design to the cutouts. Very cute. I think it's relatively recent. I saw it in the outlets about two months ago. Wishing I had gotten it after I saw someone recently wearing one. Does anybody know the name.


I bet you're talking about the woven Zoe. Actually, the color is called acorn. 

Search ebay for item 12738. 

I agree that it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## lucretias

Thanks off to search! Yes indeed about the gorgeousness


----------



## stormi

can someone tell me what the name of this little bag is?  i bought it at the outlet tonight but it had no tag

it's pink (not orange like the pic made it look) and the SA said it also came in gold

it's small with a long cross-body type thin strap.


----------



## bearebeare

i have this exact bag in black leather
the creed reads no. E3S-9326
can anyone identifie it?
is this the maggie duffle? 
and wha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t year is it from


----------



## starrymaz

stormi said:


> can someone tell me what the name of this little bag is?  i bought it at the outlet tonight but it had no tag
> 
> it's pink (not orange like the pic made it look) and the SA said it also came in gold
> 
> it's small with a long cross-body type thin strap.



It's called the Bonnie Leather Mini Crossbody, style #42546. The color of yours is Coral/Fuschia. Here's Coach's picture.


----------



## stormi

thank you!!!!


----------



## starrymaz

^^ You're welcome! Cute bag!


----------



## stormi

starrymaz said:


> ^^ You're welcome! Cute bag!


 

isn't it, though!?  i saw it in the store last night and snatched it up!!!  immediately tried to see if my phone fit in it and was in L.O.V.E.!    i haven't felt that way in a LONG time!  i had another wristlet type i was going to buy for just he phone/money/I.D. option and that got put down so fast you'da thought it burned me!!!!

then i was freaking out cuz i "lost" the SA that took it to find out the price!!!!!  i thought sure i was gonna lose out on the purse cuz she gave it to another customer!!  i was happy to have her back in my hands!!!!

editted to add:  heh heh.... just editted my signature!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

bearebeare said:


> i have this exact bag in black leather
> the creed reads no. E3S-9326
> can anyone identifie it?
> is this the maggie duffle?
> and wha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t year is it from



No, it's called a Small Slim Duffle Sac and it's from 2003.


----------



## Hyacinth

ladygogo said:


> Hi,
> I contacted the woman whose handbag this is and she told me this, "the coach was specially made for me and its from the chelsea collection. Its one of a kind." The purse was a floor model kind of thing. So, thanks for your help with this, it's actually not a fake, it just was never in production. The people on the purse forum have been most helpful!! I absolutely adore the speed and amount of expert information everyone knows and is willing to share with other hand bag loving strangers!
> 
> But I must add, not to start trouble, that I don't like the tone of the last comment:
> -----
> I think Coach needs to be made aware of their "employees" selling fakes that have been claimed to have been "gifts" from Coach.
> -----
> I know a lot can be misinterpreted from reading text online and intentions are usually good, but I think this was a very unnecessary comment and the tone was overly annoying and self-righteous. I feel that taking the time to address this negativity and the overuse of passive aggressive quotations is something that we all as a people need to make greater efforts at eliminating from our lives and the lives of others. To make the statement clear again, she was an employee and it was a gift.




But where was this "gift" MADE? By the time the Chelsea colection came out, Coach had closed ALL their US plants, so why does it have a creed that says it was made in the US, and that describes a completely different kind of leather? The _genuine_ Delphine Ostrich bag was made in 2006, so any "copies" Coach made would have been from the same period or later. And why would they make a "special" bag that looks almost like one they were already selling but that had slightly different stitching, slightly different strap extensions down the front & back of the bag, a different color lining, a creed patch that was not only at least 4 years out of date but which Coach _never would have produced_ since there was no space left for a serial number? The only creed patches I've seen with no place for a serial number were made by counterfeiters.

What about obtaining the original owner's Employee Tax Statement for that bag? If it was a gift with a retail value over $600 which it must have had considering the retail price of the genuine bag (other Coach Ostrich leather bags start around $4000), to comply with federal tax laws Coach would have had to prepare an IRS form indicating the value of the item for the recipient to file with her federal taxes, just as they do with things like cash bonuses. 

Or is your friend saying that not only did Coach break the law by sewing in a creed patch that falsified the country of origin (required by US federal law) but also failed to issue an employee tax statement indicating the value of the "gift" and also failed to notify the IRS of the gift's cash value as required by federal law? So not only did they give her a valuable bag, but they broke at least 2 federal laws in the process?

There are a lot of things here that just don't feel right.


----------



## ladygogo

noshoepolish said:


> Someone here probably has the special address to send the bag into Coach for authentication.  I would do that.  Then you will know for sure.  Not sure if there is a shipping fee.



I think we'll have to do that instead because yes, we do believe her and don't believe she was given a fake by her company. Just doesn't make sense. She's not a liar and she can more than afford over 100 Manolo Blahnik heels and live in a huge park ave apartment - so its not a question of whether we believe her, its a question of can we can prove the authenticity for potential buyers. We want everyone to feel comfortable with this, we don't come across many fakes but used items all have "their story". So we'll investigate and get back to you on what we find! Thanks all!


----------



## starrymaz

ladygogo said:


> I think we'll have to do that instead because yes, we do believe her and don't believe she was given a fake by her company. Just doesn't make sense. She's not a liar and she can more than afford over 100 Manolo Blahnik heels and live in a huge park ave apartment - so its not a question of whether we believe her, its a question of can we can prove the authenticity for potential buyers. We want everyone to feel comfortable with this, we don't come across many fakes but used items all have "their story". So we'll investigate and get back to you on what we find! Thanks all!


 
Several Coach experts (who are also the experts that ebay relies on for authentication) have looked at your pictures of the bag in question and have stated their concerns about details that are incorrect. These are people who are very familiar with and have been authenticating Coach for years. I wouldn't hesitate to accept their opinion. There are details that just don't add up.

Just because someone can "afford over 100 Manolo Blahnik heels and lives in a huge Park Ave apartment" doesn't mean that they are beyond questioning or that everything they say should be accepted as fact. I know of people who can more than afford the real thing, but who for one reason or another, choose to carry fakes.

You are right to want to verify authenticity before selling, as it's illegal to sell a fake. It needs to be verified as authentic without a doubt before it can be sold anywhere. Your best bet might be to send it in to Coach for authentication. If you do send it in, you'll have to pay for shipping both ways. And keep in mind that if Coach determines that the bag is not authentic, it will NOT be returned to you. Good luck.

I'd still like to see the additional pictures I asked for in my previous post.


----------



## Jennifer75

Can anyone ID this bag for me? It's listed as a Hamptons Weekeneder but I can't find another like it and there is no creed shown in the photos.

Coach Hamptons Weekend Tote Small

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180396129471

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jennifer75 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me? It's listed as a Hamptons Weekeneder but I can't find another like it and there is no creed shown in the photos.
> 
> Coach Hamptons Weekend Tote Small
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180396129471
> 
> Thank you!


I think the title is the actual name, but perhaps the word order is off:
Hamptons small weekend tote.


----------



## Jennifer75

OK - I think I found it over on the Hamptons reference thread so I feel better!  The strap color is different but I'm sure there were variations. I'll keep looking around. 

I love this place!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## noshoepolish

What bag is in the photo on the right and what color is it?  - the hobo with the braided strap?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140340149605&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## starrymaz

noshoepolish said:


> What bag is in the photo on the right and what color is it?  - the hobo with the braided strap?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140340149605&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



It appears to be the Dylan Hobo, style #10045, in Tobacco. It retailed for $428 in Fall 2006. It also came in a White color (pic attached). Without seeing the creed, I'm just going by the details I can see in the auction picture.


----------



## noshoepolish

Thanks.


----------



## Momtotwo

Ladies,

I don't want to annoy but am reposting from Aug. 11 in the hopes that someone knows the answer. I won't try again if there is no response, just would really like to know, since I have a 12603 and love it! 

Can anyone tell me the proper names and the differences between these two purses? Are they different sizes of the same bag? The photos below are from ebay postings. The bags look identical to me, so I am left wondering about the different numbers.

Also, do you think it is possible to get the inside of the first one clean?

12602 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

12603 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Momtotwo said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I don't want to annoy but am reposting from Aug. 11 in the hopes that someone knows the answer. I won't try again if there is no response, just would really like to know, since I have a 12603 and love it!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the proper names and the differences between these two purses? Are they different sizes of the same bag? The photos below are from ebay postings. The bags look identical to me, so I am left wondering about the different numbers.
> 
> Also, do you think it is possible to get the inside of the first one clean?
> 
> 12602 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 12603 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!


I assume you didn't get responses if no one knows the actual name of the style.

Although I'm not familiar with the actual items, I assume that the difference between 12602 and 12603 is probably in the measurements. Usually that's the difference when there are two very similar styles.

BTW, your links aren't working.


----------



## Momtotwo

Thanks BeenBurned. I think you are right about the measurements. I see now that one is shown as 13" long and the other is 16".

Let's see if these links work:
12602 - 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400049546690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

12603 - http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110421139705&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is? Thanks!


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Hello ladies - it's my first time posting here.
I've got several older Coach bags and I want to find out more about them. This one is made of gunmetal/pewter pearlised nappa leather. It's 9 inches wide & 5 inches high. Lined in black fabric with Coach logo. The strap can be altered to make it into a wristlet clutch. The creed says it was made in Italy and the serial is J9E-6151. I've searched the Coach archives and auction sites but haven't found another like it.

Any help appreciated.

Marie


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

I'm not sure if I should post this one here or on the vintage thread.

The serial number on this looks like L 9089 but it's hard to read. I've searched around and seen a similar black one advertised and the lady thought it might be an "Ashville Satchel". I've never heard of that style but, to be fair, I am in England where we don't get Coach bags.

The bag has the "O" in a circle which I think means it came from an outlet store.

Any info welcome!


----------



## cz22

^^ Can you post a picture of the creed with the serial number? That might help.


----------



## DemRam

BAGS OF FUN said:


> I'm not sure if I should post this one here or on the vintage thread.
> 
> The serial number on this looks like L 9089 but it's hard to read. I've searched around and seen a similar black one advertised and the lady thought it might be an "Ashville Satchel". I've never heard of that style but, to be fair, I am in England where we don't get Coach bags.
> 
> The bag has the "O" in a circle which I think means it came from an outlet store.
> 
> Any info welcome!


 

As cz22 said, we do need to see a photo of the creed, although I know the creeds on older bags are sometimes difficult to read and photograph.

Try using the "macro" (flower) setting on your camera.

9089 is the style number for the "Ashville Zip" and that one looks correct though I really can't be sure without the creed picture.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Thanks cz22 and DemRam.

I've tried a few times and this is the best picture I can get of the creed - it's not embossed very deeply. It's almost impossible to read and I can't even make out where it was made.

It does look like the serial is L7 9089.

I'll not be able to sign in again until tomorrow but thanks again for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

BAGS OF FUN said:


> Thanks cz22 and DemRam.
> 
> I've tried a few times and this is the best picture I can get of the creed - it's not embossed very deeply. It's almost impossible to read and I can't even make out where it was made.
> 
> It does look like the serial is L7 9089.
> 
> I'll not be able to sign in again until tomorrow but thanks again for your help.


Sometimes if you play around with the flash off and with either natural (outdoor) light or indoor ceiling lights, you might be able to get a clearer shot. And as DemRam recommended, use the macro function. 

I'm able to pick things up with the camera that I can't see with my own eyes.


----------



## Hyacinth

a WARNING TO POTENTIAL BUYERS:

A poster here who asked for a Coach to be ID'd and was told by three experienced members that the bag was not only questionable but probably fake has ignored our advice and listed the bag for a very high price on Ebay with NO proof of authenticity and against our advice.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390083583774

Once again, I'm telling seller " *closetcompass *" that we don't believe this bag is genuine. We've explained our reasons why in Posts # 655 THRU 664, and 675 THRU 677
This seller asked at the PurseForum for info about this bag several days ago and was told by myself & others that we didnt think it was genuine. Here's the posts from the ID This Coach thread, starting here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-408306-44.html#post12074132
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-408306-45.html

The seller has also posted a supposed comment in the listing which is implied to be from Coach but which was never mentioned during her posting and which is questionable at best. Also it's not up to the buyer to send the bag to Coach for authentication, it's up to the seller to prove authenticity.

The seller posted this in her auction:
"The legal department of Coach will authenticate this bag for a fee of $25 plus shipping and proof that you purchased this bag online."
"We contacted Coach and their policy is to not authenticate a bag that one is about to sell, but they will authenticate a bag that was just bought."
THAT IS COMPLETE NONSENSE. *COACH DOES NOT AUTHENTICATE ANYTHING WITHOUT PHYSICALLY SEEING THE BAG, AND A SELLER CAN SEND A BAG TO THEM FOR OFFICAIL AUTHENTICATION BEFORE LISTING WHICH THIS SELLER SAID SHE WOULD DO AND OBVIOUSLY HASN'T*. Coach has NOT authenticted this bag in any way and the comments that are implied to be from Coach are no such thing. In fact, Ebay REQUIRES that name-brand items like designer purses be proved authentic *EFORE listing and Coach has no objections to doing so AND providing a Letter of Authenticity for the seller to show in her listing. *
Also Coach doesnt require any proof of where you bought a bag to authenticate it - more proof that the seller has NOT contacted anyone at Coach about authenticity.

I'm posting this because I personally STRONGLY believe this bag to be fake and the statements made in the listing contradict totally what the seller told us here in this forum. Statements that are implied to be from Coach DON'T conform to how we know they do business and handle authentications OR how they make bags for "special" employees. I'm also still waiting for Coach to ackowledge that they
1- falsified the country of origin as required by US Federal law
2- falsified the contents of the bag, again as required by law
3- failed to provide the "special" employee with a federal tax statement declaring the value of the "gift", again as required by federal law.

If the seller can prove she has written confirmation from Coach that the bag is genuine, along with the phone number of a member of Coach's Authentication Department who I can call and verify that the seller's statements are accurate, I'll withdraw my comments. Until then my statements stand and I strongly recommend that this listing be ignored.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I'm posting this because I personally STRONGLY believe this bag to be fake and the statements made in the listing contradict totally what the seller told us here in this forum. Statements that are implied to be from Coach DON'T conform to how we know they do business and handle authentications OR how they make bags for "special" employees. I'm also still waiting for Coach to ackowledge that they
> 1- falsified the country of origin as required by US Federal law
> 2- falsified the contents of the bag, again as required by law
> 3- failed to provide the "special" employee with a federal tax statement declaring the value of the "gift", again as required by federal law.
> 
> If the seller can prove she has written confirmation from Coach that the bag is genuine, along with the phone number of a member of Coach's Authentication Department who I can call and verify that the seller's statements are accurate, I'll withdraw my comments. Until then my statements stand and I strongly recommend that this listing be ignored.



To add to what Hyacinth posted, there is at least one additional picture provided in the listing by seller *closetcompass* that further confirms (at least in my mind) that Coach did NOT make this bag. 

Also, since I haven't been here as long as some of the other members, perhaps someone can enlighten me. I was of the understanding that tPFers could only have one ID. Is that correct?


----------



## shells

hello ladies, i would greatly appreciate your help   i purchased this bag from a Coach boutique, apparently in '03 (from the creed).  I remember that it was not that popular, only a few places had some pieces, and it also came in a turquoise and a pink if not other colors.  Can anyone tell me the name of this and an approx. price point (i think it was around $250-300)?  Thanks so much for any input


----------



## noshoepolish

TKO'ed



BeenBurned said:


> To add to what Hyacinth posted, there is at least one additional picture provided in the listing by seller closetcompass that further confirms (at least in my mind) that Coach did NOT make this bag.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## Hyacinth

shells said:


> hello ladies, i would greatly appreciate your help   i purchased this bag from a Coach boutique, apparently in '03 (from the creed).  I remember that it was not that popular, only a few places had some pieces, and it also came in a turquoise and a pink if not other colors.  Can anyone tell me the name of this and an approx. price point (i think it was around $250-300)?  Thanks so much for any input



It was called a Straw Small Top Handle and listed for $228 in the Spring of 2004. It may have been made in November '03 but probably didn't show up in the boutiques until the Spring 2004 bags were released.


----------



## shells

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Straw Small Top Handle and listed for $228 in the Spring of 2004. It may have been made in November '03 but probably didn't show up in the boutiques until the Spring 2004 bags were released.



thanks so much!  i always loved this bag and it got so many compliments, but it's just too small for me to use now.  at least now i have a name for it


----------



## penguinchick

Does anyone remember the name of this little bag?  It's the 8F45 from 2005, about 7 1/2" wide by 5" tall.  Ebay sellers often say that it's a Limited Edition (btw, what constitutes a Coach Lim. Ed.?), and apparently it was in the "Nancy Drew" movie.  I have one and it is just the cutest little thing...I'm wondering if it has an equally cute name!  Thanks!


----------



## puckettk

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is? Thanks!


 
This is a Signature Soft Demi made in the Fall/Winter of 2004.  The color combo is Pale Pink/Silver.


----------



## puckettk

penguinchick said:


> Does anyone remember the name of this little bag? It's the 8F45 from 2005, about 7 1/2" wide by 5" tall. Ebay sellers often say that it's a Limited Edition (btw, what constitutes a Coach Lim. Ed.?), and apparently it was in the "Nancy Drew" movie. I have one and it is just the cutest little thing...I'm wondering if it has an equally cute name! Thanks!


 
This is a Coach Hamptons Houndstooth Framed Bag originally retailed for $268.


----------



## aimee0474

> This is a Signature Soft Demi made in the Fall/Winter of 2004. The color combo is Pale Pink/Silver.



Thanks!


----------



## kybaglady

Can anyone identify this... I got it as a gift, I believe in 2006 (give or take a year or so)???  It is 100% wool and does not have a creed.


----------



## Jennifer75

Hi - does anyone know the name of this bag? It was posted on the Legacy reference thread, but without a name. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jennifer75 said:


> Hi - does anyone know the name of this bag? It was posted on the Legacy reference thread, but without a name.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe it's just a Legacy stripe tote.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

BAGS OF FUN said:


> _Hello ladies - it's my first time posting here.
> I've got several older Coach bags and I want to find out more about them. This one is made of gunmetal/pewter pearlised nappa leather. It's 9 inches wide & 5 inches high. Lined in black fabric with Coach logo. The strap can be altered to make it into a wristlet clutch. The creed says it was made in Italy and the serial is J9E-6151. I've searched the Coach archives and auction sites but haven't found another like it.
> 
> Any help appreciated._
> 
> Marie


Following my earlier question about my bag I've done some searching in the web archive and found one that looks almost identical, which is the Bleecker Demi Zip. The measurements are the same, too. Only problem is the serial on my bag is J9E 6151 and the style number for the Bleecker was 9311. Also, my bag has Coach New York embossed into the leather just under the zip.

I've attached further pictures of my bag, the creed and the picture of the Bleecker from the Coach web archive.

I've searched internet auctions and Google for the 6151 and haven't found a thing.

If the numbers don't match up, does that mean my bag mightn't be genuine?


----------



## Hyacinth

BAGS OF FUN said:


> Following my earlier question about my bag I've done some searching in the web archive and found one that looks almost identical, which is the Bleecker Demi Zip. The measurements are the same, too. Only problem is the serial on my bag is J9E 6151 and the style number for the Bleecker was 9311. Also, my bag has Coach New York embossed into the leather just under the zip.
> 
> I've attached further pictures of my bag, the creed and the picture of the Bleecker from the Coach web archive.
> 
> I've searched internet auctions and Google for the 6151 and haven't found a thing.
> 
> If the numbers don't match up, does that mean my bag mightn't be genuine?



Just because you can't find the number doesn't mean it's fake!

This is the same trap people used to fall into with the old Drilldown, just because a number didn't come up didn't mean that it didn't exist. Google is _not_ a reliable source for serial numbers - unless that number is posted on the internet _by someone_, it's not going to come up - otherwise every Coach style number ever made would be able to be Googled. The clutch is ten years old - how old is Google? 

And plenty of fakes show up on Google too. Please DON'T use it as a reliable reference. Googling a number should be a last resort and anything you find there might not be correct information, depending on the source.   

Your bag IS a Bleecker (Coach spelled it with and without the "C") - not all bags from the same line will have similar style numbers. It's called a Pearlized Bleecker Demi Zip and was released for the 1999 holiday season. Your color was just called Pewter, and it listed for $148 in the Holiday 1999 catalog.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Hyacinth - you are a star! Thanks so much.


----------



## Hyacinth

BAGS OF FUN said:


> Hyacinth - you are a star! Thanks so much.




You're welcome!


----------



## noelschick

ladies, I have gone through 15 pages of your posts and 31 pages on ebay.
I have a purse no one can tell me how to clean because they dont know what the name is.  I have called Coach but the bag does not have an id #.  The CS rep said that is not unusual since the bag is about 20 years old.  Oh and the CS computer information does not go back that far.  It is dark green with a double drawstring close like a marble bag.  An associate at a store said it was pebble leather but the Coach rep says they didnt make pebble leather 18 - 20 years ago.   Help.  I love the purse and want to clean it up.


----------



## BeenBurned

noelschick said:


> ladies, I have gone through 15 pages of your posts and 31 pages on ebay.
> I have a purse no one can tell me how to clean because they dont know what the name is.  I have called Coach but the bag does not have an id #.  The CS rep said that is not unusual since the bag is about 20 years old.  Oh and the CS computer information does not go back that far.  It is dark green with a double drawstring close like a marble bag.  An associate at a store said it was pebble leather but the Coach rep says they didnt make pebble leather 18 - 20 years ago.   Help.  I love the purse and want to clean it up.



You'll have to post pictures. It's impossible to identify and/or give cleaning instructions without seeing it.


----------



## noelschick

did i attach the pictures correctly?  
I bought this about 19 to 21 years ago.  My son is 20 and I am pretty sure I bought it before I even thought about children.


----------



## SeaCreature

Noelschick, if it is a textured leather you don't want to use one of the Coach leather cleaners on it.  It looks like it is in beautiful shape and I believe that's bottle green colored leather.


----------



## Hyacinth

noelschick said:


> did i attach the pictures correctly?
> I bought this about 19 to 21 years ago.  My son is 20 and I am pretty sure I bought it before I even thought about children.
> View attachment 861966
> 
> 
> View attachment 861967



It's a pebbled leather from the Sheridan line, similar to Dooney's all-weather leather. You didn't give measurements but if it's about 9 inches wide it's called a Sheridan Marietta Drawstring Bag. The Sheridans only came out in the early 1990's though so maybe your memory has ricked you and blocked out any memories of childbearing. 

You shouldn't use any cleaners on those, normally a damp cloth or terrycloth towel should remove any accumulated grunge. The leather is very well sealed and virtually waterproof so any dirt should just be on the surface.

Using cleaners or undiluted moisturizers creates problems because they settle in the "valleys" in the leather and are a beetch to get out. If an area is REALLY dirty you could take a chance and try some very very diluted Dawn dishwashing liquid, maybe a few drops in 1/4 cup water, but that's just a guess. I've never had to go that far with cleaning so please understand that I've never tested this and I'm just pulling that out of thin air - you're on your own if you try it. Be sure to clean it off thoroughly but don't rub the leather hard or you'll wear away the top layer and the color.

You CAN use regular leather cleaner and moisturizer on the smooth leather trim, just be careful not to get it on the pebbled leather, and wipe it off right away with a clean damp piece of terrycloth if you do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## noelschick

Thank you.  I guess my son did come first.  :-}  I was confused because the Coach CS rep said they didnt make pebbled leather in the 90's.  I used the leather moisturizer on the leather strap that goes all the way the bottom of the bag and it looks great.  I will try the damp cloth on the hunter green textured part.


----------



## BeenBurned

noelschick said:


> I was confused because the Coach CS rep said they didnt make pebbled leather in the 90's.



And yet another example of misinformation being dispensed by Coach employees.


----------



## Hyacinth

noelschick said:


> Thank you.  I guess my son did come first.  :-}  I was confused because the Coach CS rep said they didnt make pebbled leather in the 90's.  I used the leather moisturizer on the leather strap that goes all the way the bottom of the bag and it looks great.  I will try the damp cloth on the hunter green textured part.



Good luck. And of course if you try any kind of dishwashing liquid, use the regular kind and not the antibacterial kind with bleach.


----------



## Kelly Lee

I think it's a bleeker signature flap, about 2 years ago?


----------



## starrymaz

Kelly Lee said:


> I think it's a bleeker signature flap, about 2 years ago?



Are you asking about a bag or are you responding to someone's question? If you're asking about a bag, please post pics. If responding, please quote the post so we know which one you're referring to.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Hello again ladies. I think this is a Station bag but I'm not 100% sure. Serial number is 0038-207 as opposed to the usual 5130 (but Hyacinth has explained how serial numbers aren't always what they seem).

The bag is 9" wide, about 9" to 10" high (depending where you measure it) and about 2.25" deep. It looks black, but could be extremely dark navy.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

I think this bag dates from around the late 1970s to early 1980s. It's got 2 twistlock compartments and a sort of open compartment between them. Measurements are 8.5" high, 5.5" wide and 4" deep.

Did all Coach bags have a style name?


----------



## Hyacinth

BAGS OF FUN said:


> Hello again ladies. I think this is a Station bag but I'm not 100% sure. Serial number is 0038-207 as opposed to the usual 5130 (but Hyacinth has explained how serial numbers aren't always what they seem).
> 
> The bag is 9" wide, about 9" to 10" high (depending where you measure it) and about 2.25" deep. It looks black, but could be extremely dark navy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.



It's a Station Bag. The older serial numbers like this one don't include the bag's style number.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Thanks yet again to the inimitable Mrs Bucket (pronounced Bouquet!).


----------



## DemRam

BAGS OF FUN said:


> I think this bag dates from around the late 1970s to early 1980s. It's got 2 twistlock compartments and a sort of open compartment between them. Measurements are 8.5" high, 5.5" wide and 4" deep.
> 
> Did all Coach bags have a style name?


 


I have never known the "real" name of that cute little bag, but I've seen it called a Cashin "Double Kisslock" - like these 2 in completed auctions. The first one with the striped lining would be older than yours.

My opinion is you're correct about the age - probably late 1970's. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Coach-B...bags?hash=item1c0bfb0e2b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-CASHIN-DO...bags?hash=item1e57d461f2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Your bag appears to be in great condition.


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Thanks DemRam. The condition of my bag isn't quite as good as the photo suggests but it's 100% better than that second one of your links, which is the identical model. With a little more cleaning my bag will be almost immaculate, with just a little wear evident. Thanks again.


----------



## September24

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Vintage-M...acks?hash=item45eda87383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Can anyone ID this bag? I'm looking for another project bag. Thanks!


----------



## September24

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400068028942&autorefresh=true


One more please! Thank you so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

September24 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Vintage-M...acks?hash=item45eda87383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag? I'm looking for another project bag. Thanks!



I'm not sure if the shape of the flap is exactly right but it may have been called a Rambler Bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

September24 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400068028942&autorefresh=true
> 
> 
> One more please! Thank you so much!



Looks like a Stewardess Bag


----------



## September24

Thanks so much Hyacinth, you are a wealth of Coach info!

How do I find out the year they were made/put out?


----------



## Hyacinth

September24 said:


> Thanks so much Hyacinth, you are a wealth of Coach info!
> 
> How do I find out the year they were made/put out?



There's no way to tell when older bags with pre-1994 serial numbers were made. 

And it didn't matter. They didn't become obsolete and almost never fell apart, and Coach owners could use them forever if they took care of them. If the strap broke, you bought a new one. If the piping started to wear out, Coach would fix it. 

Life was simpler then.


----------



## Conchenn

I've been looking for the same wallet my step mother has and I found these pictures in the ebay finds thread.  This is exactly what it looks like, except hers is black.  I'm pretty sure it's hamptons, but does anyone know the style number or have one?  I really want one (in just about any color) but haven't seen any on ebay.  

This first pic is what the inside of her wallet is like, the cc slot layout and the id sleeve, also has two bill sleeves, just for reference of the inside.  The red wallet is the EXACT same as hers, but hers is black.

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Conchenn said:


> I've been looking for the same wallet my step mother has and I found these pictures in the ebay finds thread.  This is exactly what it looks like, except hers is black.  I'm pretty sure it's hamptons, but does anyone know the style number or have one?  I really want one (in just about any color) but haven't seen any on ebay.
> 
> This first pic is what the inside of her wallet is like, the cc slot layout and the id sleeve, also has two bill sleeves, just for reference of the inside.  The red wallet is the EXACT same as hers, but hers is black.
> 
> TIA!



It's style #40877, Hamptons Leather Sig New French purse. I have the same one.

They also came in Tan with tan interior and were at the outlets about a year ago so they may be a bit harder to find. There aren't any listed right now but some will turn up eventually.


----------



## Conchenn

Hyacinth said:


> It's style #40877, Hamptons Leather Sig New French purse. I have the same one.
> 
> They also came in Tan with tan interior and were at the outlets about a year ago so they may be a bit harder to find. There aren't any listed right now but some will turn up eventually.


 
Thanks so much Hyacinth!  I was hoping you would know   My step mother isn't into coach at all, but they were at the boutique years ago getting a laptop bag for her and she needed a new wallet too.  She just picked the one that was black and fit in the zippered pocket of her Sak backpack lol.  But I really like the look of it and the layout, so I'll just have to keep an eye out.


----------



## September24

Hyacinth said:


> There's no way to tell when older bags with pre-1994 serial numbers were made.
> 
> And it didn't matter. They didn't become obsolete and almost never fell apart, and Coach owners could use them forever if they took care of them. If the strap broke, you bought a new one. If the piping started to wear out, Coach would fix it.
> 
> Life was simpler then.


 
LOL! ITA, thanks again! These are my fixer uppers!


----------



## geekbabe

what is the name of this vintage lovely? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200374647628&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## beautifullass

Can anyone tell me about this bag?  I have one just like it and love it!  How old is it?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

beautifullass said:


> Can anyone tell me about this bag?  I have one just like it and love it!  How old is it?
> 
> I appreciate your help!



It's a Bleecker Tote from 1999.


----------



## beautifullass

Thank you!  I love mine---I actually like the absence of all that hardware.


----------



## bmarie11

hi,  this is a small canvas/leather shoulder bag,  No L-33-446.  i did check ebay where there is one other one but it isn't named.   it's 10.5 x 5.5 x 3.   the canvas is treated so there's probably a special name for that,  too!   thanks!  bobbie


----------



## Hyacinth

bmarie11 said:


> hi,  this is a small canvas/leather shoulder bag,  No L-33-446.  i did check ebay where there is one other one but it isn't named.   it's 10.5 x 5.5 x 3.   the canvas is treated so there's probably a special name for that,  too!   thanks!  bobbie



Can you double-check the serial number, and post a photo of the creed patch? That serial number doesn't look right, I think you missed a number.


----------



## bmarie11

oooops!   you're right,  sorry.   it's L-33-4446.  thanks -!


----------



## accoley

I was wondering what the name of my bag might be?  I know it's authentic because I bought it at the outlet.
The number on the inside is "go869-f12854" and it looks like an ali, whiskey color (i think?) but it has a blue liner instead of legacy.


----------



## BeenBurned

accoley said:


> I was wondering what the name of my bag might be?  I know it's authentic because I bought it at the outlet.
> The number on the inside is "go869-f12854" and it looks like an ali, whiskey color (i think?) but it has a blue liner instead of legacy.



You'll have to post a picture to be sure, but 12854 is a legacy leather flap bag.


----------



## accoley

Here are the pictures and once again on the inside it says go869-f12854














I have other pictures as well but didn't want to overload the forum.


----------



## Coach10619

Accoley, your bag is the MFF ( Made for Factory ) Legacy Ali or, like Beenburned said, the legacy leather Flap.





accoley said:


> Here are the pictures and once again on the inside it says go869-f12854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have other pictures as well but didn't want to overload the forum.


----------



## chantal1922

Can anyone help me id this bag? This was the first Coach bag I bought for myself. I bought it summer of 2002 I think. No: NO B2K-7443


----------



## BeenBurned

chantal1922 said:


> Can anyone help me id this bag? This was the first Coach bag I bought for myself. I bought it summer of 2002 I think. No: NO B2K-7443


I believe it's called a clip hobo.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks BeenBurned


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ok this is just adoreable what is it?


----------



## cz22

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ok this is just adoreable what is it?


Cricket capacity wristlet. I have and  the lilac one!


----------



## BeenBurned

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks BeenBurned



You're welcome.


----------



## cbarrus

Please tell me the name of this bag if you know it and the original retail if you remember.  A friend has found it at a consignment shop, but the owner doesn't have a lot of information.  Thanks!


----------



## cz22

cbarrus said:


> Please tell me the name of this bag if you know it and the original retail if you remember.  A friend has found it at a consignment shop, but the owner doesn't have a lot of information.  Thanks!


Chelsea Abbey. That's all I know, but someone will come around with more info.


----------



## Coach10619

OMG, your friend found an Abbey at a consignment store?  How much did the friend pay for it, if you don't mind I ask?
These are super rare and go for BIG bucks on ebay.  
Baglady39 has this bag, she should be able to give you more info on it.  



cbarrus said:


> Please tell me the name of this bag if you know it and the original retail if you remember. A friend has found it at a consignment shop, but the owner doesn't have a lot of information. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

bmarie11 said:


> oooops!   you're right,  sorry.   it's L-33-4446.  thanks -!



I'm not having any luck finding it, it may have been made for the Factory Stores. 

The number and style are consistent with bags from the Soho Twill line, but that's as close as I can get for now.


----------



## cbarrus

Thanks ladies!  We are going to look at it today, so I don't know the condition in person yet.


----------



## entangledvyne

Looking for any info on this wallet, my girlfriend wants to sell it.  I just need to know a ballpark asking price maybe some info on it.
im guessing it wont go for any more that the 20-30ish dollar range but i figured i would ask before i mess something up lol.


----------



## Coach12

^^^soho line? maybe mid 1990's?

I have one, it is a favorite wallet of mine


----------



## entangledvyne

^thanks, i thought it was the soho line but wasnt sure.


----------



## peggle

Can anyone help me with the bags name and or creed #

I found this photo online from a google coach handbag image search

I dont know if its a real coach bag or a fake

thanks

Peggle


----------



## BeenBurned

peggle said:


> Can anyone help me with the bags name and or creed #
> 
> I found this photo online from a google coach handbag image search
> 
> I dont know if its a real coach bag or a fake
> 
> thanks
> 
> Peggle


It's fake. It's not even similar to a legitimate Coach style.


----------



## Hyacinth

peggle said:


> Can anyone help me with the bags name and or creed #
> 
> I found this photo online from a google coach handbag image search
> 
> I dont know if its a real coach bag or a fake
> 
> thanks
> 
> Peggle



I've said this many times - Google should _never_ be used as a source for authenticating bags. Fakes are going to show up just as often as genuine bags, if not more. Just because a number or picture is on Google has nothing at all to do with whether the bag is real or fake.

Did you save the link to the website where the photo originated? And what search terms were you using that this photo matched? It would be a big help if we could find where it's being sold and maybe file a report.


----------



## geekbabe

Can anybody tell me the style name of this bag?

serial number is L040-7555

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463233235&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thank you folks for all your hard work here, I've gotten several lovely bags with your help


----------



## ayoashley

My mom bought this bag last summer at a Coach outlet. Now she wants to sell it but we have no idea what its called. Does anyone know?











Thanks.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just got this tote and I look it up on the web and it was discribed as:

"COACH- SONOMA PEBBLE HAMPTON TOTE (A06S-5715)'

*Does anyone know the year she was made and if the name is right.*


----------



## New2Coach

COACH ADDICT said:


> I just got this tote and I look it up on the web and it was discribed as:
> 
> "COACH- SONOMA PEBBLE HAMPTON TOTE (A06S-5715)'
> 
> *Does anyone know the year she was made and if the name is right.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 871204




It should be from 2006. Note the 06 in the first set of #'s. And the A is January I think? Not sure of the exact name, but she is nice!
According to ebay they list her as a Pebbled leather shoulder tote.


----------



## handbaghusband

Hi Coach lovers,
   My wife loves handbags and shoes. Luckily for our marital bliss, I Know What She Likes, and frequently will get her a handbag and/or shoes for a gift. Early in our marriage, about 1995 or so, I hit a home run. At the coach store, I got her a small, black, kidney-shaped purse. It was pretty small, about 8" x 4" or 5" x 6". with a handle on top, and a zipper around the curved part of its circumference . People often commented that it looked like a binocular case. It came with a shoulder strap, but she never used it. This purse was beloved beyond all other purses, and although she'd carry others occasionally, this was the one that was the daily driver. This purse wasn't sold for very long, and when she'd shop in the coach stores, the salespeople were often surprised to learn that it was a coach.
   Fast forward to 2001, when The Purse was snatched from our toddler's lap in a grocery cart by some evil hag in the grocery store who sprinted to a waiting getaway van. 
   The loss of The Purse continues to be a source of sadness. No other purse will fill the void...I'll be keeping my eyes open for a replacement for the rest of our married lives, I expect. My online searching would be easier, however, if I could determine the official name/model for this purse.  
Please see a bad drawing below. 

O, coach-knowers, help me on my quest for the second home run!! Do you know what this purse was called?

Ben


----------



## Hyacinth

ayoashley said:


> My mom bought this bag last summer at a Coach outlet. Now she wants to sell it but we have no idea what its called. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Please post the measurements and the serial number from the patch inside the bag, if there is one.


----------



## DemRam

handbaghusband said:


> Hi Coach lovers,
> My wife loves handbags and shoes. Luckily for our marital bliss, I Know What She Likes, and frequently will get her a handbag and/or shoes for a gift. Early in our marriage, about 1995 or so, I hit a home run. At the coach store, I got her a small, black, kidney-shaped purse. It was pretty small, about 8" x 4" or 5" x 6". with a handle on top, and a zipper around the curved part of its circumference . People often commented that it looked like a binocular case. It came with a shoulder strap, but she never used it. This purse was beloved beyond all other purses, and although she'd carry others occasionally, this was the one that was the daily driver. This purse wasn't sold for very long, and when she'd shop in the coach stores, the salespeople were often surprised to learn that it was a coach.
> Fast forward to 2001, when The Purse was snatched from our toddler's lap in a grocery cart by some evil hag in the grocery store who sprinted to a waiting getaway van.
> The loss of The Purse continues to be a source of sadness. No other purse will fill the void...I'll be keeping my eyes open for a replacement for the rest of our married lives, I expect. My online searching would be easier, however, if I could determine the official name/model for this purse.
> Please see a bad drawing below.
> 
> O, coach-knowers, help me on my quest for the second home run!! Do you know what this purse was called?
> 
> Ben






Does the bag look like this one?




I have it on my list as Style number 9955 but with  a *?* marks.  I also have it listed as a Trail bag which may not be correct.

I hope Hyacinth sees this.  She may actually know the name of the bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

handbaghusband said:


> Hi Coach lovers,
> My wife loves handbags and shoes. Luckily for our marital bliss, I Know What She Likes, and frequently will get her a handbag and/or shoes for a gift. Early in our marriage, about 1995 or so, I hit a home run. At the coach store, I got her a small, black, kidney-shaped purse. It was pretty small, about 8" x 4" or 5" x 6". with a handle on top, and a zipper around the curved part of its circumference . People often commented that it looked like a binocular case. It came with a shoulder strap, but she never used it. This purse was beloved beyond all other purses, and although she'd carry others occasionally, this was the one that was the daily driver. This purse wasn't sold for very long, and when she'd shop in the coach stores, the salespeople were often surprised to learn that it was a coach.
> Fast forward to 2001, when The Purse was snatched from our toddler's lap in a grocery cart by some evil hag in the grocery store who sprinted to a waiting getaway van.
> The loss of The Purse continues to be a source of sadness. No other purse will fill the void...I'll be keeping my eyes open for a replacement for the rest of our married lives, I expect. My online searching would be easier, however, if I could determine the official name/model for this purse.
> Please see a bad drawing below.
> 
> O, coach-knowers, help me on my quest for the second home run!! Do you know what this purse was called?
> 
> Ben



Sniped by DemRam! 

It _was _called a Trail Bag, from the mid 90's. The style number was 9955. There don't seem to be any listed on Ebay right now that have either Trail or the style number in the listing but if you set up a continuing Search, one may turn up eventually on Ebay.

Click on Advanced search at the top of any page, 
Copy & Paste this into the search box:
coach (9955,trail)

Then scroll down and select  Clothing & Accesories from the All Categories  section's drop-down menu.
Select "Save This Search to My Ebay"
 Down a bit more and select  "Title & Description" 
and then 
"include Store inventory"

That will run a Search and also set a continuing Search that will send messages to your Ebay ID if any of those search parameters shows up. You may also want to do a regular search for "coach vintage" in case someone lists one without the name or serial number.

Assuming this is what you're looking for:


----------



## MissingMyPurse

Can anyone help me identify a Coach bag? I've already contacted Coach customer service with no luck. 

I bought the bag at full price from a Coach retail store sometime in the 2000s. I believe it was a limited/special edition and I have never seen another. It was red leather with a horizontal turquoise leather stripe. Zipper on top. Silky fabric lining. Two cellphone pockets. Hip length red strap. Stunning bag. I have no pictures (this was before I realized there was such a thing as purse porn).

My car was broken into earlier this year and the bag was stolen. I'd love to at least know it's name/year of manufacture. I miss that bag.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

What type of design? Can you draw an outline in paint to give us something to start on?


----------



## penguinchick

handbaghusband said:


> Hi Coach lovers,
> My wife loves handbags and shoes. Luckily for our marital bliss, I Know What She Likes, and frequently will get her a handbag and/or shoes for a gift. Early in our marriage, about 1995 or so, I hit a home run. At the coach store, I got her a small, black, kidney-shaped purse. It was pretty small, about 8" x 4" or 5" x 6". with a handle on top, and a zipper around the curved part of its circumference . People often commented that it looked like a binocular case. It came with a shoulder strap, but she never used it. This purse was beloved beyond all other purses, and although she'd carry others occasionally, this was the one that was the daily driver. This purse wasn't sold for very long, and when she'd shop in the coach stores, the salespeople were often surprised to learn that it was a coach.
> Fast forward to 2001, when The Purse was snatched from our toddler's lap in a grocery cart by some evil hag in the grocery store who sprinted to a waiting getaway van.
> The loss of The Purse continues to be a source of sadness. No other purse will fill the void...I'll be keeping my eyes open for a replacement for the rest of our married lives, I expect. My online searching would be easier, however, if I could determine the official name/model for this purse.
> Please see a bad drawing below.
> 
> O, coach-knowers, help me on my quest for the second home run!! Do you know what this purse was called?
> 
> Ben




Hi Ben-

Nice drawing, really!  The Trail Bag 9955 that DemRam and Hyacinth have described is an uncommon but regular find on ebay . . . one comes around maybe about once a month.  They're usually in surprisingly nice condition for their age.  But I've rarely seen it in black, so snatch it up if you find one!  They're almost always brown, like one being sold now (not as good condition, ebay item 230372892603).  I still have a brown one on my watch list that sold for $17 (inc. s+h) in mid-July.  Usually it's more, but not more than $50--though a rarer black one might sell for more than the average brown.  In addition to the searches Hyacinth recommended, I'd suggest doing searches including title and description for "Coach camera" and "Coach binoculars."  Those terms are consistently mentioned, so it'll help you find it if the seller doesn't include the name or style number.

Good luck on your search!  I know the disappointment of having your favorite Coach stolen.  Your wife is lucky to have a husband so devoted to--and understanding of--her handbag happiness!


----------



## MissingMyPurse

Thanks for the suggestion!

I have attached a **rough** drawing of the bag. I did not attempt to draw the hardware! The strap buckles onto the bag ... I think there were three or four grommets on each end.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MissingMyPurse said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> I have attached a **rough** drawing of the bag. I did not attempt to draw the hardware! The strap buckles onto the bag ... I think there were three or four grommets on each end.


Maybe a rugby tote? I know they make them in blue/tan and I think it came in red/blue or red/tan?


----------



## MissingMyPurse

Thank you for the suggestion. They are close - but not quite the same. The leather piecing/stripe and topstitching look very similar, as does the strap design, but the rugby tote flairs out at the top and mine did not.

I don't see the rugby on coach.com, so I'm guessing it's another discontinued line?    I found white/blue and navy/white on Amazon, but no red. Maybe I can find one in the outlets some day and "try it out" to see if it could be my replacement.

Any other suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MissingMyPurse said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. They are close - but not quite the same. The leather piecing/stripe and topstitching look very similar, as does the strap design, but the rugby tote flairs out at the top and mine did not.
> 
> I don't see the rugby on coach.com, so I'm guessing it's another discontinued line?    I found white/blue and navy/white on Amazon, but no red. Maybe I can find one in the outlets some day and "try it out" to see if it could be my replacement.
> 
> Any other suggestions much appreciated.


I was thinking the early 2000/late 90's Rugby tote.  The new MFF ones are not the same... the old Rugby's were much like the older lunch totes, but came in 2-3 sizes.


----------



## LilGlove

That bag was a rugby duffle. They did them in a couple of different color combos: red/turq, navy/parchment, fuchsia/green. It was release right after they re-released their big Legacy duffle bag. Single strap could be worn doubled/short or single/long. I remember the fuchsia/green combo was wildly popular because it was some sorority's colors...


----------



## Phreddieruxpin

Hello Ladies, 

I was wondering if I could trouble you ladies and your vast Coach knowledge to help me find this particular bag for my wife or...maybe a name and where I can find it or...xxxx Thanks in advance.


----------



## mzbag

:wondering I don't know the name or history on this handbag please help thank you!
Navy Blue Made in USA double handles with a long strap zip closure thanks again for your help.


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> :wondering I don't know the name or history on this handbag please help thank you!
> Navy Blue Made in USA double handles with a long strap zip closure thanks again for your help.




Your question was answered on the "Authenticate This" Coach thread.

Check it out on Page 109 Posts # 1621 & 1622.


----------



## cz22

Any idea when these keychains came out? TIA!
plain blue photo keychain










Green enamel butterfly (not very photogenic, sorry!)









Coach "C" fob









blue suede heart


----------



## mzbag

DemRam said:


> Your question was answered on the "Authenticate This" Coach thread.
> 
> Check it out on Page 109 Posts # 1621 & 1622.


 
Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

cz22 said:


> Any idea when these keychains came out? TIA!
> plain blue photo keychain



I'm not sure about the photo holders. The other ones are at least 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## Hyacinth

Phreddieruxpin said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could trouble you ladies and your vast Coach knowledge to help me find this particular bag for my wife or...maybe a name and where I can find it or...xxxx Thanks in advance.



I hink it's called a Hamptons Archive Tote, style number is 13531. Just search Ebay or Bonanzle for "Coach 13531".


----------



## cz22

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure about the photo holders. The other ones are at least 5 or 6 years old.


Great, that will give me a basis to start searching on the wayback. Thanks!


----------



## mzbag

:wonderingHi please ID this Coach item Creed No 254-6312 
Made in New York City, USA does this mean it's a Bonnie Cashin original?  
Thanks for alll your help


----------



## mzbag

didn't load pics please  id this coach Creed No 254-6312 

Made in New York City, USA on Creed the handbag is a burgandy color

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

mzbag said:


> didn't load pics please  id this coach Creed No 254-6312
> 
> Made in New York City, USA on Creed the handbag is a burgandy color
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



It has no connection with Bonnie Cashin - very few of her styles would have had serial numbers, which just came into use after she'd left the company some time around 1974. Bonnie Cashin's name is horribly abused by sellers who seem to throw it on any bag older than ten years. Just because a Coach is vintage, that doesn't mean it was designed by Bonnie Cashin. Beware of sellers who throw that name around like confetti on New Years Eve.

Also, older bags can't be authenticated or identified by the serial number if they were made before 1994 and have all-number serial numbers. That style is probably the "Classic Shoulder Bag" and was made some time between the late 70s and late 80s.


----------



## Hyacinth

cz22 said:


> Great, that will give me a basis to start searching on the wayback. Thanks!



Very few keychains are going to show up on the Wayback. What exactly are you trying to find out?


----------



## cz22

Hyacinth said:


> Very few keychains are going to show up on the Wayback. What exactly are you trying to find out?


What the styles and colors were officially called and original selling price. I already wound a few - like the blue (chambray) suede heart and the green (pear) butterfly. 2005 is harder to search, but 2004 was nicely set up with a keychain link.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Very few keychains are going to show up on the Wayback. What exactly are you trying to find out?



cz22 said:


> What the styles and colors were officially called and original selling price. I already wound a few - like the blue (chambray) suede heart and the green (pear) butterfly. 2005 is harder to search, but 2004 was nicely set up with a keychain link.



You could always ask. 

The silver "C" keychain #7274 was just called the "Coach C Keyfob" and listed for $22 in the Holiday 2001 catalog

The Soho Picture Frame Keyfob was probably about $28 but I don't know the date or style number.


----------



## mzbag

Thank you Hyacinth. Wow great info thank you very much I have seen Coach handbags at estate sales with no serial number.  I just assummed with no serial number not authentic however you have provided me with some excellent information.


----------



## BeenBurned

cz22 said:


> Any idea when these keychains came out? TIA!
> plain blue photo keychain


The photo frame might be 7318:


----------



## cz22

Hyacinth said:


> You could always ask.
> 
> The silver "C" keychain #7274 was just called the "Coach C Keyfob" and listed for $22 in the Holiday 2001 catalog
> 
> The Soho Picture Frame Keyfob was probably about $28 but I don't know the date or style number.


Thank you! Wow, the "C" is from 2001 - very interesting!



BeenBurned said:


> The photo frame might be 7318:


Thanks BB! They do look about the same, so that helps a lot! I was thinking they were released with the Soho collection because of the style.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The photo frame might be 7318:



Thanks, BB, that's one I didn't have in my files. 

7327 is the Soho Mini-Sig version from a Spring 2004 catalog.


----------



## shainaedwards

Okay folks, I need your help! I am itching for a new purse...  So, off to EBay I go to sell I suppose.  I have a few old bags I want to sell... can you help me identify them? All of them were purchased at Macys or the Coach Outlet in Michigan City Indiana.


----------



## BeenBurned

shainaedwards said:


> Okay folks, I need your help! I am itching for a new purse...  So, off to EBay I go to sell I suppose.  I have a few old bags I want to sell... can you help me identify them? All of them were purchased at Macys or the Coach Outlet in Michigan City Indiana.


Pix?


----------



## JAP4life

Ladies I could use some help. I am pretty sure I know the answer but want to double check. I picked up the Sig. stripe accordion zip wallet from the outlet yesterday, with the  patent trim and legacy stripe lining. Would you mind confirming, is the stripe and trim patented leather or patented pvc? (The item is F41631)

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

JAP4life said:


> Ladies I could use some help. I am pretty sure I know the answer but want to double check. I picked up the Sig. stripe accordion zip wallet from the outlet yesterday, with the  patent trim and legacy stripe lining. Would you mind confirming, is the stripe and trim patented leather or patented pvc? (The item is F41631)
> 
> Thanks!mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=479992cb66&view=att&th=123900cacd930a01&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zwmail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=479992cb66&view=att&th=123900e7ccc228eb&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


You're pictures aren't showing but the wallet in question has patent _leather_.


----------



## JAP4life

BeenBurned said:


> You're pictures aren't showing but the wallet in question has patent _leather_.



Eeek,I'm sorry BeenBurned. I'll attach the pictures,hopefully that will work instead. 

Also, thank you so much for your response, I was pretty certain that it was leather, as I know the boutique wallets were made from patented leather, but wasn't sure if it was different for the factory. I am officially relieved.


----------



## snowcake

Does anyone have any idea as to the name/year/style number of this eggplant leather crossbody bag?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150369579202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

snowcake said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to the name/year/style number of this eggplant leather crossbody bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150369579202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.


----------



## snowcake

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.



Thank you so much Hyacinth!  I just won her and am looking forward to  giving her a nice cleaning and moisturizing!  She is beautiful!


----------



## peggle

I Bought this saturday
i would like to know what the name of this bag is, thanks in advance

number

D0949-F13732


----------



## BeenBurned

peggle said:


> I Bought this saturday
> i would like to know what the name of this bag is, thanks in advance
> 
> number
> 
> D0949-F13732


The tag has the style name in the middle near the fold. It's a pleated leather satchel.


----------



## peggle

Tag reads

F13732     SV/BO

SV/BURNT ORANGE


SOH PLTD LTH TOT   

3H00033884

i know its burnt orange pleated leather tote, 

I have no idea what SOH means


----------



## snowcake

Soho pleated leather tote.


----------



## peggle

thanks


----------



## peggle

CAn anyone tell me what this bracelet is made of, metals and stones etc..
thank you so much in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

peggle said:


> CAn anyone tell me what this bracelet is made of, metals and stones etc..
> thank you so much in advance



All the stones are man-made crystals and the metal is gold-plated brass. Here's a listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COACH-Sandy...in_0?hash=item5ad33f199d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stars7304

Can you help me find the name and style number of this beautiful coach keyfob? I've been looking for one ever since I left one at the outlet a couple years ago!  What was I thinking!?

This is the closest picture I could find to the real thing. I know this one is fake..it's from the ioffer site. I couldn't find even a real pic!! I know it exists though!


----------



## BeenBurned

Stars7304 said:


> Can you help me find the name and style number of this beautiful coach keyfob? I've been looking for one ever since I left one at the outlet a couple years ago!  What was I thinking!?
> 
> This is the closest picture I could find to the real thing. I know this one is fake..it's from the ioffer site. I couldn't find even a real pic!! I know it exists though!


The style number is 92010:


----------



## mzbag

Id this Coach please name a bit of history.  Creed Number 895-9220 
Made in United States has a magnetic snap closure, large interior zip pocket and under the front flap large pocket. Thanks for your help.


`


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Id this Coach please name a bit of history.  Creed Number 895-9220
> Made in United States has a magnetic snap closure, large interior zip pocket and under the front flap large pocket. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> `




I think it looks like an old "Lindsay" bag, though I'm not positive about that.

The serial number would indicate a bag made in the late 1970's<--->mid to later 1980's.

It would be nice to see a picture of the creed to determine authenticity.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Hello, Can anyone tell me what style this is.






Many thanks.


----------



## auctionfind

Hi I was hoping that someone or someones  could help me with this vintage bag I bought.

I did have it authenticated when I won it and the very nice responder thought it might be a Cashin design. Possibly mid 70's.......Would Love to know for sure if it is one of Bonnie's and if so any idea what the name might be?

TIA


----------



## DemRam

auctionfind said:


> Hi I was hoping that someone or someones  could help me with this vintage bag I bought.
> 
> I did have it authenticated when I won it and the very nice responder thought it might be a Cashin design. Possibly mid 70's.......Would Love to know for sure if it is one of Bonnie's and if so any idea what the name might be?
> 
> TIA




Gee, I've seen that bag before...when you won it!  I don't have much more information than I did before.

The only way to know for sure is to have the bag authenticated by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation - *BUT* that will cost almost as much as you paid for it.

I have a bag with the same "mark" and mine was determined to be "probably" from 1976-1978.

I've seen an almost identical bag that WAS a Cashin bag (it had her label in it)  but it had the striped lining that she did in many bags.

The last information I received from the Cashin Foundation is that when she left Coach in 1975, Coach did a number of reissues of her designs with "revisions".   

By the way, the "B" on the hinge stands for Branson Manufacturing who made the hinges.

It surely is a cute bag!


----------



## oopsididitagain

shopaholic1987 said:


> Hello, Can anyone tell me what style this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


That's the '07 Legacy Hippie Flap Crossbody 11132 in black.  It has Legacy striped lining inside.


----------



## pooifong

Hi, I have bought a coach leather wallet (medium size) last year in San macro outlet...

But i couldnt find the style name of the wallet through google (no pictures or details), anyone know what is the style name and what year for the wallet?

It was a white leather wallet with a small lock (is not the turnlock or the big lock like others coach wallet) in front of the wallet, there was a coach logo imprinted on the leather. It should be able to put coin (with a zip pocket) and around 6-8 compartment for credit card and a place to put cash...

I dont have the picture currently...will post it when i get back to my place next week...but i wanted to sell the wallet, but i'm not sure about the name...


----------



## auctionfind

DemRam said:


> Gee, I've seen that bag before...when you won it! I don't have much more information than I did before.
> 
> The only way to know for sure is to have the bag authenticated by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation - *BUT* that will cost almost as much as you paid for it.
> 
> I have a bag with the same "mark" and mine was determined to be "probably" from 1976-1978.
> 
> I've seen an almost identical bag that WAS a Cashin bag (it had her label in it) but it had the striped lining that she did in many bags.
> 
> The last information I received from the Cashin Foundation is that when she left Coach in 1975, Coach did a number of reissues of her designs with "revisions".
> 
> By the way, the "B" on the hinge stands for Branson Manufacturing who made the hinges.
> 
> It surely is a cute bag!


 
Thanks so much Dem  Yup got her today and and she really is nice but she is sitting in a bagful of kitty litter as we speak..........Someone didn't mention in the auction that it smelt like it had been stored in an old damp basement! 

In any case I know I can get the smell out and for that price it is just a minor irritation, he also took a week to mail it and charged me double what the actual shipping was so having a bit of a cool off before I leave fb. It will be positive because it is a great bag at a great price but may opt out of leaving any DSR's , kwim?

Gosh I wish there was a cheaper way to find out if it is a Cashin.....I will google their site and see if they have any samples.....ok and to drool over the pretties 

I can't get over how heavy it is! Thanks for the info on the hinges! I thought I had read somewhere that someone thought they were marked B for Bonnie and glad to know that is another piece of dis-information.

Thanks again


----------



## Hyacinth

pooifong said:


> Hi, I have bought a coach leather wallet (medium size) last year in San macro outlet...
> 
> But i couldnt find the style name of the wallet through google (no pictures or details), anyone know what is the style name and what year for the wallet?
> 
> It was a white leather wallet with a small lock (is not the turnlock or the big lock like others coach wallet) in front of the wallet, there was a coach logo imprinted on the leather. It should be able to put coin (with a zip pocket) and around 6-8 compartment for credit card and a place to put cash...
> 
> I dont have the picture currently...will post it when i get back to my place next week...but i wanted to sell the wallet, but i'm not sure about the name...




We REALLY need to see photos, unless you still have the original receipt or price tag.


----------



## auctionfind

DemRam said:


> The only way to know for sure is to have the bag authenticated by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation - *BUT* that will cost almost as much as you paid for it.


 

Wanted to say thanks again Dem, I went to the Bonnie Cashin Foundation website and decided to spring for the $20 to have it authenticated. They apparantly even send you a scan of her sketch for the item....and refund if they can't authenticate it so I took the plunge 

Any idea how long it takes to get a reply from them?


----------



## DemRam

auctionfind said:


> Wanted to say thanks again Dem, I went to the Bonnie Cashin Foundation website and decided to spring for the $20 to have it authenticated. They apparantly even send you a scan of her sketch for the item....and refund if they can't authenticate it so I took the plunge
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to get a reply from them?




You're welcome.   

The first two I sent for authentication took about 3-4 days.  The third one took about a week.

The lady in charge is very nice and extremely helpful and I hope you get a positive reply.

I found these 2 from a vintage site that are quite similar to yours - except they are older and made during Cashin's time at Coach.  

http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinwhitedub.htm

http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinlongnavybag.htm

Good luck to you and let us know!


----------



## mzbag

Hi DemRam, I have attached a pic of Creed. Thanks again for  you help


----------



## Resist

Dear Experts,

Can anyone identify whether the Coach items selling on this website is authentic..

[ 
If they are selling fake items, where shall I report it?
This website was given by my friend whom had bought a few pieces of Coach & Kate Spade items. But I have doubt about the price & discount they are giving off & wanted to stop my friend from getting it.

Please help.


----------



## starrymaz

Resist said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can anyone identify whether the Coach items selling on this website is authentic..
> 
> 
> 
> If they are selling fake items, where shall I report it?
> This website was given by my friend whom had bought a few pieces of Coach & Kate Spade items. But I have doubt about the price & discount they are giving off & wanted to stop my friend from getting it.
> 
> Please help.



In the future, any authenticity questions should go here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978.html

A word of caution: You might want to be careful clicking on any links from the site you linked to. I tried clicking on one link and my browser went crazy.


----------



## Resist

Thanks for the advise, starrymaz.


----------



## HuskyLover

I'm hoping someone here can give me some insight. This is a bag I'm interested in buying (mostly for the color), but can't seem to get the seller to respond to my questions about its size. All the listing says is 12 x 12. Does anyone know the name or where I may find a modeling shot of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

HuskyLover said:


> I'm hoping someone here can give me some insight. This is a bag I'm interested in buying (mostly for the color), but can't seem to get the seller to respond to my questions about its size. All the listing says is 12 x 12. Does anyone know the name or where I may find a modeling shot of this bag?



The bag is authentic, style 9324. I don't know the name of the style but it appears to be a soft duffle.

Here is a completed lisitng for the same bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-AUTHENTIC...18c28bf90&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2348wt_1167

Are you sure you want to do business with an unresponsive seller?


----------



## HuskyLover

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic, style 9324. I don't know the name of the style but it appears to be a soft duffle.
> 
> Here is a completed lisitng for the same bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-AUTHENTIC...18c28bf90&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2348wt_1167
> 
> Are you sure you want to do business with an unresponsive seller?


 
Thanks for the reply! I had already had it authenticated, but I appreciate that too. No, I don't really want to do business with a seller who won't answer a simply question, but I need (okay, I want) a purple bag to go to a wine festival, and this is the perfect color to match my eggplant uggs! I just can't get a handle on the size and even though it's cheap, I don't want to buy a bag I will never use again. The link to the listing that has ended helps since there were more photos, but I would love to see a modeling shot.....I'll have to spend some time searching


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Hi DemRam, I have attached a pic of Creed. Thanks again for  you help




Hi,  

You're welcome.  Wish what I had to say was helpful.

I know it's difficult to take a clear photo of the Coach creeds,  but that creed picture is too blurry to read.  I can only tell you what the bag "looks like".

If it's a bag you intend to sell, you really will need a clear picture, which you can get with the macro (flower or tulip) setting on your camera.  It takes some time to get it right, but it can be done.

I'm sorry I can't be more help, but maybe someone else has some ideas.


----------



## Siberia_McLean

Can someone tell me the name of this bag??







I think the number is 10067


----------



## Hyacinth

Siberia_McLean said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the number is 10067



Do you own the bag? What does it say on the price tag?


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *mzbag* 

 Id this Coach please name a bit of history.  Creed Number 895-9220 
Made in United States has a magnetic snap closure, large interior zip pocket and under the front flap large pocket. Thanks for your help.


DemRam said:


> I think it looks like an old "Lindsay" bag, though I'm not positive about that.
> 
> The serial number would indicate a bag made in the late 1970's<--->mid to later 1980's.
> 
> It would be nice to see a picture of the creed to determine authenticity.



From what I can see, both the bag and creed seem to be ok. And it's definitely a Lindsay Bag.


----------



## Siberia_McLean

Hyacinth said:


> Do you own the bag? What does it say on the price tag?


 
Yup, it's mine. The tag says HMV STP Tote.







I don't know if you can make that out or not.


----------



## BeenBurned

Siberia_McLean said:


> Yup, it's mine. The tag says HMV STP Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can make that out or not.



Hamptons watercolor stripe tote


----------



## Siberia_McLean

BeenBurned said:


> Hamptons watercolor stripe tote


 

Thanks


----------



## snowcake

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.



I got the bag today.  It is beautiful and in great condition!   And I got a fantastic deal on it.  You are correct, it is style 4108.  It was made in June, 98.  Thanks for your expertise, as always.


----------



## BeenBurned

Siberia_McLean said:


> Thanks


You're welcome. (If you have the tag, usually you can figure out how to translate the abbreviations.)


----------



## tjhutch

I am new to tpf and to coach. I never knew there was so much to learn about this new addiction and you ladies know your coach. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is B04S-7582? I did a search but couldn't find anything on it. It has a bullseye on the creed, which I learned from here is a factory bag. There are a couple of small stains on the front and it did not come with the original hangtag. I borrowed a hangtag from another purse that I have. Thanks! 

http://






http://





http://





http://





http://


----------



## auctionfind

DemRam said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The first two I sent for authentication took about 3-4 days. The third one took about a week.
> 
> The lady in charge is very nice and extremely helpful and I hope you get a positive reply.
> 
> I found these 2 from a vintage site that are quite similar to yours - except they are older and made during Cashin's time at Coach.
> 
> http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinwhitedub.htm
> 
> http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinlongnavybag.htm
> 
> Good luck to you and let us know!


 

Thanks Dem for those links! The 2nd one looks EXACTLY like mine except for the lining and the Coach plaque. Can't get over those prices! 

I will certainly let you know what they say I am just on pins and needles 

Is it fair to say that all of Bonnie's bags had the striped cloth lining? Or did she do some in just the raw leather (sueded) back?


----------



## DemRam

auctionfind said:


> Thanks Dem for those links! The 2nd one looks EXACTLY like mine except for the lining and the Coach plaque. Can't get over those prices!
> 
> I will certainly let you know what they say I am just on pins and needles
> 
> Is it fair to say that all of Bonnie's bags had the striped cloth lining? Or did she do some in just the raw leather (sueded) back?





It is so hard to get accurate information about her designs.  Plus so many sellers on ebay list any old Coach as a "Bonnie Cashin" which just leads to the confusion.

The 2 linked below, from the same website as the other two, show 2 unlined bags that are her designs - at least I think they are.

http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinolivefringe.htm

http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinthickstrap.htm

I hope you hear soon.


----------



## denimbarks

auctionfind said:


> Thanks Dem for those links! The 2nd one looks EXACTLY like mine except for the lining and the Coach plaque. Can't get over those prices!
> 
> I will certainly let you know what they say I am just on pins and needles
> 
> Is it fair to say that all of Bonnie's bags had the striped cloth lining? Or did she do some in just the raw leather (sueded) back?



I have an unlined Doctor Satchel that was verified as a Cashin bag by the foundation (with the lozenge stamp), so they weren't all lined.  I also have another Cashin bag that only has the lining on the bottom (with the metal plaque), a stacked pocket tote (with a creed but no serial number) that I've been told unofficially is a Cashin that is unlined, and a mini tote lined in plain black fabric (metal plaque) that is another "unofficial" Cashin.  I've seen some Cashin Carry bags with plaid linings too.  I think it's a mixed bag (pun intended).


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                      It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.


snowcake said:


> I got the bag today.  It is beautiful and in great condition!   And I got a fantastic deal on it.  You are correct, it is style 4108.  It was made in June, 98.  Thanks for your expertise, as always.



You're welcome, enjoy your "new" Coach!


----------



## snowcake

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.
> 
> 
> You're welcome, enjoy your "new" Coach!



Ok, last question, I promise!  Do you happen to know what it originally retailed for?  Thanks!


----------



## auctionfind

denimbarks said:


> I have an unlined Doctor Satchel that was verified as a Cashin bag by the foundation (with the lozenge stamp), so they weren't all lined. I also have another Cashin bag that only has the lining on the bottom (with the metal plaque), a stacked pocket tote (with a creed but no serial number) that I've been told unofficially is a Cashin that is unlined, and a mini tote lined in plain black fabric (metal plaque) that is another "unofficial" Cashin. I've seen some Cashin Carry bags with plaid linings too. I think it's a mixed bag (pun intended).


 

"Mixed Bag" indeed..LOL...Confusion thy name is Coach! 

Thank you so much Denim !!! I am so excited to hear from them.....I swear I am in awe of the quality of the leather on this bag.....once it has been "defunkified" in its litter bag I am so gonna ROCK this bag on campus! 

Although I must admit if it turns out to be one of Bonnie's I may have to rethink using it.

Is it safe to use leather conditioner on it?


----------



## auctionfind

DemRam said:


> It is so hard to get accurate information about her designs. Plus so many sellers on ebay list any old Coach as a "Bonnie Cashin" which just leads to the confusion.
> 
> The 2 linked below, from the same website as the other two, show 2 unlined bags that are her designs - at least I think they are.
> 
> http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinolivefringe.htm
> 
> http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinthickstrap.htm
> 
> I hope you hear soon.


 

Thanks Dem....what a great resource  That green one with the fringe....oh I was stalking a light tanned one of that EXACT bag and missed it, I was soooo upset! 

That's why I have been stalking a Cashin style ever since, and those kiss locks sure screamed Cashin to me.........hopefully I will hear back from the Cashin foundation on monday.......I'll keep you posted


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 It looks like a Soho Small Flap, style number 4108 from about 1997 or 1998. The color is probably Ink, which was a very dark purple with a litle navy blue mixed in.


You're welcome, enjoy your "new" Coach! 


snowcake said:


> Ok, last question, I promise!  Do you happen to know what it originally retailed for?  Thanks!



It sold for $168 in 1998.


----------



## Hyacinth

tjhutch said:


> I am new to tpf and to coach. I never knew there was so much to learn about this new addiction and you ladies know your coach. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is B04S-7582? I did a search but couldn't find anything on it. It has a bullseye on the creed, which I learned from here is a factory bag. There are a couple of small stains on the front and it did not come with the original hangtag. I borrowed a hangtag from another purse that I have. Thanks!
> 
> http://



I can't find a name either, it's probably a Hampons Tote or Carryall of some kind though.


----------



## tjhutch

Thank you Hyacinth! I won her on the bay for $36


----------



## BeenBurned

tjhutch said:


> Thank you Hyacinth! I won her on the bay for $36



What a bargain! Congrats!


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

Can anyone tell me if there were any other bags made in this series? The swingpack is too small and the satchel is too big...lol!  
I think from what I can find its Signature Stripe!??  Any other info to help me track it all down would be appreciated! 
I LOVE this silver stuff. 

Here is what I could find on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170382313813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120467642910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250432518298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-SILVE...bags?hash=item1e584110ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Coach10619

Hi everyone!  I posted this in the handbags & purses subforum and someone over there thought that it may be from Coach so, I figured i'd see if you ladies knew anything about this tassel charm.  

I found it at Goodwill for a quarter, it was hidden in a bin of wallets.  I bought it because, I thought it would make a really cute bag charm but, after looking at it more, It looks so well made that I thought that maybe it had come off a designer or higher end purse.  
So, Does anyone know if this Tassel came off a Coach bag? 
Thanks!!

PS:  I took a pic of it next to my Coach charm to show the difference in the color of the hardware & the similarity in shape of the hardware.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

mysweetgirlrose said:


> Can anyone tell me if there were any other bags made in this series? The swingpack is too small and the satchel is too big...lol!
> I think from what I can find its Signature Stripe!??  Any other info to help me track it all down would be appreciated!
> I LOVE this silver stuff.
> 
> Here is what I could find on eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170382313813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120467642910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250432518298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-SILVE...bags?hash=item1e584110ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




There was also a Large swingpack that was square in shape, a tote with double handles, and a small hobo that came in khaki/gold and pink/pink. There was also a wristlet. They came out in Feb 09 as a mid-month collection. Many went to outlet. Hope that helps.


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

OH thanks for the info that is helpful!   Will have to hunt them all down!!


----------



## mzbag

DemRam thanks I will try and take a better pic in the near future not selling the handbag.  I'm a collector with alot of handbags and don't know the styles or names.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

*


----------



## Hyacinth

Coach10619 said:


> Hi everyone!  I posted this in the handbags & purses subforum and someone over there thought that it may be from Coach so, I figured i'd see if you ladies knew anything about this tassel charm.
> 
> I found it at Goodwill for a quarter, it was hidden in a bin of wallets.  I bought it because, I thought it would make a really cute bag charm but, after looking at it more, It looks so well made that I thought that maybe it had come off a designer or higher end purse.
> So, Does anyone know if this Tassel came off a Coach bag?
> Thanks!!
> 
> PS:  I took a pic of it next to my Coach charm to show the difference in the color of the hardware & the similarity in shape of the hardware.



I don't recognise it but it _could_ have been a Coach zipper pull from one of their bags.


----------



## Coach10619

Thanks Hyacinth, that is what I am beginning to wonder too.  I suppose it could have been a zipper pull from a different brand of bag too though..lol.  I guess I will probably never know. IMO, It will still make a cute bag charm no matter where it originally came from!  



Hyacinth said:


> I don't recognise it but it _could_ have been a Coach zipper pull from one of their bags.


----------



## aimee0474

I know this isnt a bag, but can some ID the line this scarf came from? I was thinking Soho, but I want to be sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I found a beautiful blue bag for $50 J1P-9713 is it worth it? what was the retail for itand what is it called any thosts


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I found a beautiful blue bag for $50 J1P-9713 is it worth it? what was the retail for itand what is it called any thosts



It cost $268 new in 2001 and was called a Penelope Satchel. Whether it's worth what you're paying for it is your decision.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

well thanks for the info  I think it is so cute


----------



## imagine

Hi. Can anyone pls ID this wallet for me. I'm guessing it's from Hamptons collection. Am I right? also can I use apple conditioner on it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## innocent smilez

Does anyone know what bag this is in the ad?


----------



## ponytail

Does Coach have a spot where you can see all the older purses?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

aimee0474 said:


> I know this isnt a bag, but can some ID the line this scarf came from? I was thinking Soho, but I want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks!




It's a legacy scarf because of the stripes around the edges, at least a few years old


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

innocent smilez said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is in the ad?



New Crossbody Madison Hobo $298 retail comes in amethyst mahogany and patent jade. Coming out next week..


----------



## innocent smilez

Ohh, thank you!!!  It's not on the site yet, is it?


----------



## jenbuggy85

Can anyone id this? Do you think it's real? How much do you think I should offer? Thanks! Jen


----------



## jenbuggy85

Anybody?


----------



## cz22

ponytail said:


> Does Coach have a spot where you can see all the older purses?


Not "Coach sponsored" but check out the wayback machine: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.coach.com not all the links work, but it is a great reference.



innocent smilez said:


> Ohh, thank you!!!  It's not on the site yet, is it?


Not on the US site, but you can check out japan.coach.com and some people here have posted pics of ones they have ordered (if you know the style number, like this one is in the new catalog listed with the style number, you can order at a store or by calling the 800 number).


----------



## innocent smilez

cz22 said:


> Not on the US site, but you can check out japan.coach.com and some people here have posted pics of ones they have ordered (if you know the style number, like this one is in the new catalog listed with the style number, you can order at a store or by calling the 800 number).



thank you!!  i may wait awhile til one of the dept. stores gets it so i can get it on discount.  but thanks for the info!!! it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Hyacinth

jenbuggy85 said:


> Can anyone id this? Do you think it's real? How much do you think I should offer? Thanks! Jen




We need to see a clearer, readable photo af the creed patch, and also the listing itself. Also, what about marks, dirt, stains, etc? What condition is the bag? 

Whatever price you offer is really up to you - if you know the style number, search Ebay for other bags in the same style and condition.


----------



## Hyacinth

imagine said:


> Hi. Can anyone pls ID this wallet for me. I'm guessing it's from Hamptons collection. Am I right? also can I use apple conditioner on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



It's from the Hamptons Leather Signature line but that's as far as I can go without knowing what the rest of the wallet looks like. And yes, Apple won't cause any problems.


----------



## BeenBurned

jenbuggy85 said:


> Can anyone id this? Do you think it's real? How much do you think I should offer? Thanks! Jen





jenbuggy85 said:


> Anybody?



Aw, come on!! Those two posts were 1 minute apart!! It's a weekend! You can't ask a question at 1:10 and expect an answer by 1:11. Please try to be a little more patient.

The bag appears to be authentic but you should request a clear closeup of the creed. Style number is probably either 5053 or 5054.


----------



## admat97

jenbuggy85 said:


> Can anyone id this? Do you think it's real? How much do you think I should offer? Thanks! Jen



It's the Hamptons Pebbled Leather Hobo from a few years ago. If it's 5054 then I had one in black. I loved it! Hyacinth is the best one to authenticate though


----------



## ecj*waxy

Hi!  I tried on a pair of shoes yesterday at Nordstrom Rack (too small).  I hoped that I might be able to find them in my size somewhere else.  I forgot the name.  The color was camel.  They had about a 1" heel, slingback, round toe with a ring and a turnlock, tattersall lining.  Does anyone know their name?  I'm sorry, I don't have a picture.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

ecj*waxy said:


> Hi!  I tried on a pair of shoes yesterday at Nordstrom Rack (too small).  I hoped that I might be able to find them in my size somewhere else.  I forgot the name.  The color was camel.  They had about a 1" heel, slingback, round toe with a ring and a turnlock, tattersall lining.  Does anyone know their name?  I'm sorry, I don't have a picture.
> 
> Thank you!


Is this the style? Octava?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Octava-Ge...oes&_odkw=coach+shoes+slingback&_osacat=63889


----------



## ecj*waxy

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the style? Octava?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Octava-Ge...oes&_odkw=coach+shoes+slingback&_osacat=63889



Wow!  That was quick work!  Those are the ones.  Thank you so much!  I'm going to see if I can find my size.  Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

ecj*waxy said:


> Wow!  That was quick work!  Those are the ones.  Thank you so much!  I'm going to see if I can find my size.  Thanks again!


You're welcome! Good luck.


----------



## imagine

thanks a lot Hyacinth!



Hyacinth said:


> It's from the Hamptons Leather Signature line but that's as far as I can go without knowing what the rest of the wallet looks like. And yes, Apple won't cause any problems.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

anyone know what the name of this key fob is?


----------



## BeenBurned

ItzBellaDuh said:


> anyone know what the name of this key fob is?



I don't know the "official" name but it's probably something like multi-charm daisy and the style number is 1603.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the "official" name but it's probably something like multi-charm daisy and the style number is 1603.




thanks so much! do you have any idea how old it is?


----------



## mwill1123

Does anyone know the name of this keyfob?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

mwill1123 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this keyfob?




Coach daphne flower multi mix keyfob, was out at the same time as the Bonnie collection


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              I don't know the "official" name but it's probably something like multi-charm daisy and the style number is 1603.



ItzBellaDuh said:


> thanks so much! do you have any idea how old it is?




It's from 2005, Multi Daisy Charm Keyfob.


----------



## ELIZAO

Hello,

I am new to the Forum but not to Coach, I have a question does anyone know is this has been to the outlets? I am determine to find it, but hesitant about the bay.

P.S. the picture is not mine I google it. 

Thank you!


----------



## raclark22

This ponytail scarf just disappeared from the coach site.  Does anyone know the name and/style number?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

ELIZAO said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the Forum but not to Coach, I have a question does anyone know is this has been to the outlets? I am determine to find it, but hesitant about the bay.
> 
> P.S. the picture is not mine I google it.
> 
> Thank you!



It was in the outlets in the Spring it's a Heritage Stripe Satchel


----------



## mzbag

Hi please ID this Coach name and possible year. Thanx for your help


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Hi please ID this Coach name and possible year. Thanx for your help



Is that the number "4" between the letters in the first part of the style number?  

If so, it was made in 1994 and it's a "Carnival Bag", style number 9925.


----------



## neatrivers

Which bag is this with GOD-9164 in the inside?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

:useless:


----------



## BREEzee

neatrivers said:


> Which bag is this with *GOD-9164 *in the inside?



*Your holy grail bag? :lolots: Sorry, I couldn't resist and am of no help! *


----------



## September24

BREEzee said:


> *Your holy grail bag? :lolots: Sorry, I couldn't resist and am of no help! *


 

LMAO!!!! That was funny!! Post a pic in the authenticate thread, I know those ladies can help you! Good luck!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Haha, I literally laughed out loud!


----------



## LuvsElvis

neatrivers said:


> Which bag is this with GOD-9164 in the inside?


Hi,
Could this be it?  I just did a search on Ebay - Coach 9164 Black Leather Zip Top Legacy Bag - 
It showed a small black bag!
HTH!

Lynne


----------



## T-Girl

A Coach handbag with GOD  inside sure beats a Coach handbag with SATAN lining. :devil:


----------



## neatrivers

bunnymasseuse said:


> :useless:


 You are correct. Here is a picture if it.


----------



## neatrivers

September24 said:


> LMAO!!!! That was funny!! Post a pic in the authenticate thread, I know those ladies can help you! Good luck!


 
I guess I do not see the humor in it. Those really are the letters in this bag. But here is the actual bag.


----------



## neatrivers

LuvsElvis said:


> Hi,
> Could this be it? I just did a search on Ebay - Coach 9164 Black Leather Zip Top Legacy Bag -
> It showed a small black bag!
> HTH!
> 
> 
> Lynne


 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BREEzee

T-Girl said:


> A Coach handbag with GOD  inside sure beats a Coach handbag with SATAN lining. :devil:


 
*LOL!*

*Neatrivers, I was only making a joke. I wasn't doubting that that was on the creed. *


----------



## T-Girl

I am sorry, Neatrivers.  I didn't mean to offend you and I don't believe BREEzee did either.   

The 'GOD' code reminds me of a thread about an eBay seller who was selling a Coach handbag with blue SATAN lining and Patchworkcat ingeniously created a blue devil peeking out of a Coach handbag.  It was so cute.  That's why I made reference to it because I remembered that thread and laughed at the little devil.

I know you didn't mean to make a joke out of this, but I enjoyed reading your thread and it cheered me up after a long gruelling day at work.  For that, I am grateful.

Still, it is pretty amazing that the creed says, "GOD."  For that alone, I would love to own this handbag.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

neatrivers said:


> I guess I do not see the humor in it. Those really are the letters in this bag. But here is the actual bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 891763


 
She was joking with you - she wasn't trying to make fun of you or your bag. I caught the same thing when you posted the creed number, but was afraid to say anything for fear of offending anyone. Guess I made a good decision with that.


----------



## razberi416

T-Girl said:


> A Coach handbag with GOD  inside sure beats a Coach handbag with SATAN lining. :devil:


 

HA HA HA, these puns are priceless!!!

Oops.  The jokes are funny, not your bag.  No offense intended.


----------



## buttercup784eve

Neatrivers, just wondering, and I don't mean to be snarky at all, but is English your first language?  Sometimes the puns just don't translate.


----------



## CoachObsession

BREEzee said:


> *Your holy grail bag? :lolots: Sorry, I couldn't resist and am of no help! *



I am almost done reading the thread and I am still laughing... Good one!:lolots:


----------



## neatrivers

buttercup784eve said:


> Neatrivers, just wondering, and I don't mean to be snarky at all, but is English your first language? Sometimes the puns just don't translate.


 
It is my first language and I am an English teacher.


----------



## buttercup784eve

^^ :shame:  Whoops!  Sorry about that.  I was reading your reply as you really didn't get it, and not that you just didn't think it was funny.


----------



## swags

I really miss the old drilldown, it would have been handy to just type in the number and see a photo.


----------



## coachqueencoach

This is called an East/ West compartment bag. They also made a North/South version of this which ends in 9168. It came in black,camel,mahogany if memory serves me correctly. Also that Vicuna color too i think. British tan too.


----------



## mzbag

Hi DemRam, thanks for your help. Also it's a 4 between the letters.


----------



## neatrivers

I was checking a bunch of senior papers so I apologize for being ugly, but at the time I was just looking for some help about my bag. Does anyone know when it came out?


----------



## BeenBurned

neatrivers said:


> I was checking a bunch of senior papers so I apologize for being ugly, but at the time I was just looking for some help about my bag. Does anyone know when it came out?



The prefix on the serial number would be G0D (that's a 'zero') rather than GOD. 

For G0D, the bag was made in July of 2000.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

can anyone help auth this bag? It seems kinda weird about the color of the lining! TIA



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485905078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mzbag

Please ID this Coach factory outlet bulls eye above creed, navy with creed No. G7C-9023. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mzbag

Please Id this Coach No.347-7116 Coach Bag Registration Number, double handle strap, TALON USA printed on zipper and anchor on brass strap hook. Made in New York City, USA. The color is british tan.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Please ID this Coach factory outlet bulls eye above creed, navy with creed No. G7C-9023. Thanks for your help.





I love that cute little bag!  I sold mine and have been sorry ever since.

It's the "Winnie" and yours is from 1997.  It's the smallest of the bags with the single wooden dowel across the top.  (The "Willis", the "City Willis", the "Logan", the "Murphy" and the "Winnie"...I think that's all of them).


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Please Id this Coach No.347-7116 Coach Bag Registration Number, double handle strap, TALON USA printed on zipper and anchor on brass strap hook. Made in New York City, USA. The color is british tan.
> 
> Thanks for your help.




That's the "Basic Bag" and the creed with the glued on serial number would probably date it to the late 1970's.

It looks to be in great condition.  Try to imagine some of the new stuff that Coach makes lasting and looking good for 30 years!


----------



## neatrivers

BeenBurned said:


> The prefix on the serial number would be G0D (that's a 'zero') rather than GOD.
> 
> For G0D, the bag was made in July of 2000.


 
Thank you so much. It looked looked an O (as in Othello) to me.


----------



## mzbag

DemRam for your assistance.


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> DemRam for your assistance.



You are quite welcome.  Glad I could be helpful.  You have some really nice Coach bags.


----------



## bmarie11

hi all,   i didn't see where to do a new post so i assume i start here?   can anyone help identify name of this coach which i think is vintage.   i did do a search on ebay for the number but nothing came up.   back is the same as the front,  w/ one big pocket.  measures 10 x 9 x 4.5 w/ a 20 strap drop.   number is quite faded but appears to be B7M 4924.    thanks!


----------



## DemRam

bmarie11 said:


> hi all,   i didn't see where to do a new post so i assume i start here?   can anyone help identify name of this coach which i think is vintage.   i did do a search on ebay for the number but nothing came up.   back is the same as the front,  w/ one big pocket.  measures 10 x 9 x 4.5 w/ a 20 strap drop.   number is quite faded but appears to be B7M 4924.    thanks!




It appears to be from the Sonoma line but  I can't read the Creed clearly.  Sonoma creeds had different wording than other Coach bags of the time.

Can you read the words and type them here?

Also, what does the zipper pull look like?  

 B7M-4924 indicates a Sonoma "Pocket Zip Natural" (pebbled leather) from 1997 *if* it's authentic.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *bmarie11* 

                      hi all, i didn't see where to do a new post so i assume i start here? can anyone help identify name of this coach which i think is vintage. i did do a search on ebay for the number but nothing came up. back is the same as the front, w/ one big pocket. measures 10 x 9 x 4.5 w/ a 20 strap drop. number is quite faded but appears to be B7M 4924. thanks!


DemRam said:


> It appears to be from the Sonoma line but  I can't read the Creed clearly.  Sonoma creeds had different wording than other Coach bags of the time.
> 
> Can you read the words and type them here?
> 
> Also, what does the zipper pull look like?
> 
> B7M-4924 indicates a Sonoma "Pocket Zip Natural" (pebbled leather) from 1997 *if* it's authentic.



The creed seems to be genuine, I can read it enough o make out most of the words. The name DemRam posted is correct.


----------



## Hyacinth

ilovepapayamilk said:


> can anyone help auth this bag? It seems kinda weird about the color of the lining! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485905078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Your question should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping. Please read the instructions on page 1, post 1
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978.html
and then click on the "Last page" link to post your question.


----------



## bmarie11

thanks so much,  both of you!    (the zipper pull reads COACH) - bobbie   ps   where would i post a question about a vintage carlos falchi?     ?


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Oops, sorry. thanks a lot.


----------



## bmarie11

thank you both very much!    so nice to have expert opinions!!!   (zipper pull is COACH)  - and yes this would be correct.   i have googled and found several matches!  

 where would i post a question about a vintage carlos falchi?   also a general question about getting perfume smell out of a suede purse?    thanks again - bobbie


----------



## bmarie11

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Oops, sorry. thanks a lot.



i'm glad i'm not the only mis-poster


----------



## Coach_Cutie

can anyone tell me what line this scarf came from and what the style number is? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the "official" style name for this bag. TIA.

Style number: 105
Straw legacy ????

My picture is too big to upload so I'm showing the Coach photo.


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> What is the "official" style name for this bag. TIA.
> 
> Style number: 105
> Straw legacy ????
> 
> My picture is too big to upload so I'm showing the Coach photo.



Style #105 is called the Legacy Straw Hobo. It came out in Spring 2006 and retailed for $328. The color of the one in your attachment is Natural/Red. It also came in Natural/Gold, Natural/White, and Natural/Black.


----------



## BeenBurned

starrymaz said:


> Style #105 is called the Legacy Straw Hobo. It came out in Spring 2006 and retailed for $328. The color of the one in your attachment is Natural/Red. It also came in Natural/Gold, Natural/White, and Natural/Black.


Thank you very much.


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you very much.



You're welcome!


----------



## slw567

Coach_Cutie said:


> can anyone tell me what line this scarf came from and what the style number is? TIA



I'm pretty sure that that scarf is from the heritage stripe line, but I have no idea what the style number is...


----------



## Raquelly

Hello Ladies,

Some of you are sooooo knowledgable I know you can help me...

I have what I believe is called a large soho suede hobo, It's blue suede...

I know this bag is authentic because I bought it in the Coach Boutique at the Shops of Wailea on Maui.

What is happening is that I am inheriting my mothers bag addiction since she passed and find myself wanting a lot of them, and wanting to know all about them. When I started to look up the style# etc. I found many pics of brown, and tan ones that look that same but all the creed codes are F06S-8A16

Mine reads F05S-8A16

I can't find any reference anywhere to the F05S, what does this mean?


----------



## starrymaz

Raquelly said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Some of you are sooooo knowledgable I know you can help me...
> 
> I have what I believe is called a large soho suede hobo, It's blue suede...
> 
> I know this bag is authentic because I bought it in the Coach Boutique at the Shops of Wailea on Maui.
> 
> What is happening is that I am inheriting my mothers bag addiction since she passed and find myself wanting a lot of them, and wanting to know all about them. When I started to look up the style# etc. I found many pics of brown, and tan ones that look that same but all the creed codes are F06S-8A16
> 
> Mine reads F05S-8A16
> 
> I can't find any reference anywhere to the F05S, what does this mean?



The serial number prefix (the part before the dash) indicates the month and year of manufacture and the plant code. The part after the dash (in this case, 8A16) is the style number. The bag with serial number F06S-8A16 was made in June 2006 and the bag with serial number F05S-8A16 was made in June 2005.


----------



## Raquelly

OK, I think that clears it up for me. Thank you.

is it the S that determines the month as in S for sixth month of the year?

and the F0 indicates the plant code?


----------



## BeenBurned

Raquelly said:


> OK, I think that clears it up for me. Thank you.
> 
> is it the S that determines the month as in S for sixth month of the year?
> 
> and the F0 indicates the plant code?


No, "F" is the 6th letter of the alphabet, thus F = June (A = January)

05 = 2005

S = factory code


----------



## Raquelly

BeenBurned said:


> No, "F" is the 6th letter of the alphabet, thus F = June (A = January)
> 
> 05 = 2005
> 
> S = factory code



 Oh I am so dense sometimes...

Yes, thank you! that makes much more sense then my train of thought.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

1st- Brown Bag, Serial #: 1170-385
2nd- Black looks like a Small Willis, Serial #C70-9023
3rd- Black Gorgeous Small Bag in Excellent Condition, Serial #:B8P-4108
4- Tan Medium like Wills Bag, Serial #:0914-303
5-Like a Light Brown Bag (rare), Serial #00988909 (# is all together & below slightly is visible the same # but ending in 10 instead of 9)
6- Big like Messenger Bag, Serial #:B6D-9980N (Is kind of blurry, that was my best guess)

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW THE STYLE/NAME OF EACH BAG OR ANY INTERESTING HISTORY FACT, I HAVE MORE VINTAGE BAGS BUT THIS ONES ARE THE ONES I COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING!

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> 1st- Brown Bag, Serial #: 1170-385
> 2nd- Black looks like a Small Willis, Serial #C70-9023
> 3rd- Black Gorgeous Small Bag in Excellent Condition, Serial #:B8P-4108
> 4- Tan Medium like Wills Bag, Serial #:0914-303
> 5-Like a Light Brown Bag (rare), Serial #00988909 (# is all together & below slightly is visible the same # but ending in 10 instead of 9)
> 6- Big like Messenger Bag, Serial #:B6D-9980N (Is kind of blurry, that was my best guess)
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW THE STYLE/NAME OF EACH BAG OR ANY INTERESTING HISTORY FACT, I HAVE MORE VINTAGE BAGS BUT THIS ONES ARE THE ONES I COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



None of these can be verified as authentic without photos of the creed stamp. The following are JUST names of the styles.

First photo - tan could be a Chrystie Bag, black one looks like a Winnie Bag
Second photo could be a Soho Small Flap
Third photo looks like: lighter tan - no idea - maybe a Plaza Bag, darker tan - possible Willis, dark brown - Maybe a Taft - there shouldn't be any letters after the number, please post a clear photo of the creed stamp.
     BOTH these styles were highly faked - we need to see more photos posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread

Again, this is NOT any kind of authenticity verification. Please have them authenticated before listing.

As for interesting facts, you might try searching the Ebay listings for the same bags. That's how most of us start our research.


----------



## snoppybug

Hyacinth said:


> None of these can be verified as authentic without photos of the creed stamp. The following are JUST names of the styles.
> 
> First photo - tan could be a Chrystie Bag, black one looks like a Winnie Bag
> Second photo could be a Soho Small Flap
> Third photo looks like: lighter tan - no idea - maybe a Plaza Bag, darker tan - possible Willis, dark brown - Maybe a Taft - there shouldn't be any letters after the number, please post a clear photo of the creed stamp.
> BOTH these styles were highly faked - we need to see more photos posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread
> 
> Again, this is NOT any kind of authenticity verification. Please have them authenticated before listing.
> 
> As for interesting facts, you might try searching the Ebay listings for the same bags. That's how most of us start our research.



Hi Hyacinth - which two bags were you referring to above when you wrote that both styles were highly faked?  

Thanks!  I love learning about vintage coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

snoppybug said:


> Hi Hyacinth - which two bags were you referring to above when you wrote that both styles were highly faked?
> 
> Thanks!  I love learning about vintage coach.



Both the Taft and the Willis have been faked a lot, and usually the only clue is the creed stamping and, with the Taft, the way the strap is sewn on. That's why it takes photos of the actual creed stamping before we can say if a bag might be genuine.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

I placed the Serial #'s in the Same order of my 1st message!!!! As follows:

1st- Brown Bag, Serial #: 1170-385
2nd- Black looks like a Small Station w/ Straps on Sides, Serial #C70-9023
3rd- Black Gorgeous Small Bag in Excellent Condition, Serial #:B8P-4108
4- Tan Medium last night I proved is a Wills Bag w/ Strap endings on top, Serial #:0914-303
5-Like a Light Brown Bag (rare), Serial #00988909 (# is all together & below slightly is visible the same # but ending in 10 instead of 9)
6- Big like Messenger Taft, Serial #:B6D-9980 (Is kind of blurry, that was my best guess)

I just proved that the Darker Tan is a Willis Bag w/ the strap endings on top w/ serial#0914-303. The one that Looks like a Taft shows a little sing of wear, but leather still looks very good & the Creeds looks blurry & think that Serial # is: B6D-9980 (By mistake I added a "N" at the end, but not included)!

THANKS IN ADVANCE & I WILL WAINT FOR YOUR RESPONSES!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Dear Hyancith,
I included Pictures of the TAFT Strap so you can see the way is sewn in front/back! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Blue Color, Serial # 0715-313, Made in the United States.
I appreciate everyone's efforts!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Yes, I just confirm it 1st Bag is a CHRISTIE Bag, hihly collectible as these were a Limited Edition!!!!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

TO: Hyancith
I just included more Pictures of the bag you said can be a "SOHO SMALL FLAP" Bag, please let me know if you know more about this cute bag, it is in perfect condition & the Pictue of Serial #B8P-4108 appears on my Previous Pictures!

Thanks!


----------



## RosieJetson

I can't help much but just wanted to say, I have three Coach Winnies.  They are like the best "swingpack" Coach ever made.  That's style #9023. I always wanted to know the name of the Soho Small Flap, and now I know.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Thanks for your message I believed that my small Coach Winnie 9023 was a Mini Station Bag LOL. So, I really appreciate your comment. 

About the Soho Small Flap I already searached too much for one to see Pictures or read something interesting about it, but couln't find anything, maybe it was a Limited Edition who knows!


----------



## blah956

what is the name of this coach bag?


----------



## mendoza-arizona

If you place a Picture of the Creed Serial # & type it, I'm sure the ladyes will be more able to help you w/ the Name! :


----------



## blah956

oooooooooooooops.


----------



## snoppybug

Hyacinth said:


> Both the Taft and the Willis have been faked a lot, and usually the only clue is the creed stamping and, with the Taft, the way the strap is sewn on. That's why it takes photos of the actual creed stamping before we can say if a bag might be genuine.



Thanks so much for your response, Hyacinth.  I am always looking out for (and sometimes bidding on!) the Taft bags on Ebay and didn't realize they were faked a lot!  That is really useful info and I will have to be more careful from now on.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

It looks like an Ergo, Style 11602!!!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

It looks like an Ergo, Style 11602!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> TO: Hyancith
> I just included more Pictures of the bag you said can be a "SOHO SMALL FLAP" Bag, please let me know if you know more about this cute bag, it is in perfect condition & the Pictue of Serial #B8P-4108 appears on my Previous Pictures!
> 
> Thanks!



Just that like other Sohos it used lightweight leather and hardware. As I said, if you look for other listings for the same bag you might find more information.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> Yes, I just confirm it 1st Bag is a CHRISTIE Bag, hihly collectible as these were a Limited Edition!!!!



Nothing in my catalog says anything about it being a Limited Edition. If you're finding THAT kind of information in other listings, you should probably ignore any claims of a bag being rare or a Limited Edition. All that is in most cases is seller's hype - misinformation or outright lies just to make a listed bag sound more attractive.


----------



## Hyacinth

*btw, when asking for identification, please post photos of the creed patch or stamp, and also the measurements of the bag.*

thank you


----------



## starrymaz

blah956 said:


> what is the name of this coach bag?





blah956 said:


> oooooooooooooops.



It's an Ergo Signature Flap, style # 11602.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> Dear Hyancith,
> I included Pictures of the TAFT Strap so you can see the way is sewn in front/back! Thanks in advance!



Thanks, but I still need to see a photo of the creed stamp for the Taft.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> I placed the Serial #'s in the Same order of my 1st message!!!! As follows:
> 
> 1st- Brown Bag, Serial #: 1170-385
> 2nd- Black looks like a Small Station w/ Straps on Sides, Serial #C70-9023
> 3rd- Black Gorgeous Small Bag in Excellent Condition, Serial #:B8P-4108
> 4- Tan Medium last night I proved is a Wills Bag w/ Strap endings on top, Serial #:0914-303
> 5-Like a Light Brown Bag (rare), Serial #00988909 (# is all together & below slightly is visible the same # but ending in 10 instead of 9)
> 6- Big like Messenger Taft, Serial #:B6D-9980 (Is kind of blurry, that was my best guess)
> 
> I just proved that the Darker Tan is a Willis Bag w/ the strap endings on top w/ serial#0914-303. The one that Looks like a Taft shows a little sing of wear, but leather still looks very good & the Creeds looks blurry & think that Serial # is: B6D-9980 (By mistake I added a "N" at the end, but not included)!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE & I WILL WAINT FOR YOUR RESPONSES!




Please take a closer look at the number in the bag in the second pic. The third digit shouldn't be a zero. Is it a letter of the alphabet instead?

The other ones look ok.


----------



## blah956

thanks


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Hyacinth said:


> Please take a closer look at the number in the bag in the second pic. The third digit shouldn't be a zero. Is it a letter of the alphabet instead?
> 
> The other ones look ok.


 
I took a lot again at the Creed that appears on 2nd Picture, checked the Creed under light & the correct # is C7C-9023 for the Winnie Bag, you were right 3rd Digit wans'nt a 0, but a C. THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

I already Searched a lot everywhere for the "Soho" bag without any positive results, I just found one where said it was a Lmt. Ed. but I belive more your Coach Book, thanks again!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

*TO HYANCITH:
Included Pictures of the Creed bag that can be a "TAFT" unfortunately that bag looks very old & shows a lot of sing of wear & Serial is Blurry, I placed it under light & my best guess is the following: B6D-9980 (However Creed looks better in person, but my eyes don't help me that much)

THANKS IN ADVANCE MRS. HYANCITH!!!*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Be sure to note the damage on the trim in this picture if you are planning on selling to someone.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

TO bunnymasseuse:

Thanks for your comment I really appreciate it,  when I sell anything; first I always verify  Authenticity & after that I try to be as much Honest as possible mentioning all good/bad details; specially the bad side, lastly I include 24 pics showing every detail of the item, because I like to avoid future issues!!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> *TO HYANCITH:
> Included Pictures of the Creed bag that can be a "TAFT" unfortunately that bag looks very old & shows a lot of sing of wear & Serial is Blurry, I placed it under light & my best guess is the following: B6D-9980 (However Creed looks better in person, but my eyes don't help me that much)
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE MRS. HYANCITH!!!*



From what I can see, the creed looks genuine


----------



## mendoza-arizona

THANK YOU SO MUCH, HAVE  A GREAT NIGHT & GOOD BLESS YOU. OH I ALMOST FORGOT I COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING FOR "0715-313" (BLUE BAG IN VERY GOOD CONDITON), I think is from the 70's because of the way it was stamped, I placed PICTURES on the Previous messages. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## LOVEADRI

Hi im kinda of new here. and i need help  trying to figure out if this is a real coach bag. i have the serial number which is "No K 04S-1417" if any of you know of this bag please reply bck thanks


----------



## joanna19

I am trying to id this bag i won in auction - 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360191991636&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

i *think* the creed says 695 - 9545 but its hard for my eyes to read.
style is 9549.  thanks!


----------



## Butterpecan

Hello all,

Wondering if you can help me with the model of these bags? I got the signature bag as a gift and soon after bought the leather bag at an outlet for $198. When it was made and the retail price. Also looking for the name of the same signature bag except the khaki color, not brown. Please help...

bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/coach-legacy-leather-hobo-handbag/6857/18/0#

bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/coach-signature-shoulder-tote/7027/18/74#


----------



## BeenBurned

LOVEADRI said:


> Hi im kinda of new here. and i need help  trying to figure out if this is a real coach bag. i have the serial number which is "No K 04S-1417" if any of you know of this bag please reply bck thanks


It's impossible to authenticate and/or identify a bag from a serial number since some of the counterfeiters use valid serial numbers.

That said, I can say that K04S-1417 is commonly used on fakes. We definitely need to see pictures of the front, back and creed (at the very minimum.)


----------



## BeenBurned

joanna19 said:


> I am trying to id this bag i won in auction -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360191991636&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> i *think* the creed says 695 - 9545 but its hard for my eyes to read.
> style is 9549.  thanks!



The bag in that listing is authentic. The creed has 9549 for the last 4 digits, which is the style number. The first part of the creed appears to be E9? (or 8) 
which means it was made in May of 1999 (or 1998). I can't read the plant code.


----------



## Hyacinth

joanna19 said:


> I am trying to id this bag i won in auction -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360191991636&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> i *think* the creed says 695 - 9545 but its hard for my eyes to read.
> style is 9549.  thanks!



It's from the Soho line, some sort of hobo or duffle, probably with "Hippie" in the name too. It was made in 2003.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, HAVE  A GREAT NIGHT & GOOD BLESS YOU. OH I ALMOST FORGOT I COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING FOR "0715-313" (BLUE BAG IN VERY GOOD CONDITON), I think is from the 70's because of the way it was stamped, I placed PICTURES on the Previous messages.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



Sorry, I can't identify that one. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## starrymaz

LOVEADRI said:


> Hi im kinda of new here. and i need help  trying to figure out if this is a real coach bag. i have the serial number which is "No K 04S-1417" if any of you know of this bag please reply bck thanks



Welcome! Any authenticity questions should be asked in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978.html thread. Follow the instructions in Post #1 and please include pictures of your bag. Thanks!


----------



## BlackApple

I have had these two bags for some time. I know the smaller bag I got in 1998 because I bought it to take on a vacation. The backpack I am also assuming I purchased around this time considering the number on the creed. Anyone know the name of these two? Thanks.




















I am considering selling the last one because I simply don't use it. The backpack I will never give up because I use it and love it. It's looking a little worn but I keep on using it.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey ladies. Can someone id this bag? The creed number is F04Q-1430. Thanks


----------



## joanna19

thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

chantal1922 said:


> Hey ladies. Can someone id this bag? The creed number is F04Q-1430. Thanks



It's a gallery tote, but I'm not sure of the "official" style name.


----------



## starrymaz

chantal1922 said:


> Hey ladies. Can someone id this bag? The creed number is F04Q-1430. Thanks



Style # 1430 is called the Suede Small Gallery Tote.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks *BeenBurned *and *starrymaz*


----------



## starrymaz

^ You're welcome!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

TO: Hyacinth 
Thanks a lot for all your previous help & for trying on the last one, have a good night & weekend!


----------



## BeenBurned

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks *BeenBurned *and *starrymaz*


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> TO: Hyacinth
> Thanks a lot for all your previous help & for trying on the last one, have a good night & weekend!



Thanks, and the same to you


----------



## Hyacinth

BlackApple said:


> I have had these two bags for some time. I know the smaller bag I got in 1998 because I bought it to take on a vacation. The backpack I am also assuming I purchased around this time considering the number on the creed. Anyone know the name of these two? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering selling the last one because I simply don't use it. The backpack I will never give up because I use it and love it. It's looking a little worn but I keep on using it.



The backpack is a Legacy West Large Backpack.

I can't find the other one but it looks like a smaller version of the 9966 Legacy Zip - no idea what the actual name is though.


----------



## BlackApple

Thank you Hyacinth. How in the world did you find that out though?


----------



## Hyacinth

BlackApple said:


> Thank you Hyacinth. How in the world did you find that out though?



You're welcome. 

I keep notes and photos of a lot of the older Coaches, and have a quite a few catalogs so if I've saved the number it's easy to find the name. But I still have about 30 more catalogs to index.


----------



## zebraahhh

I have 2 wallets I'm trying to find out style/model names for. If you have any of that information, including what collection it's from, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!



*1. Blue wallet*












*2. White wallet*


----------



## zebraahhh

I have 2 bags I'm trying to find out style/model names for. If you have any of that information, including what collection it's from, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!




*1. Pink bag

*











*2. Blue diaper bag

*


----------



## BeenBurned

zebraahhh said:


> I have 2 bags I'm trying to find out style/model names for. If you have any of that information, including what collection it's from, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Pink bag
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Blue diaper bag
> 
> *



1. Optic clip hobo, style 7028 (2003)

2. Scarf print multi-function tote, style 11016 (2006)


----------



## BeenBurned

zebraahhh said:


> I have 2 wallets I'm trying to find out style/model names for. If you have any of that information, including what collection it's from, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Blue wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. White wallet*


1. Looks like 6661. Soho mini sig ??? (don't know the name!)

2. (There are several different style numbers that are similar. I don't know which one this is.) Sorry.


----------



## ardentsecrets

Does anyone know where I can find coach purses with the carriage and horse logo either as a pattern or just a plan big logo? I have searched the web and can only find them on wholesale sites and I don't know how trustworthy they are. Thanks!


----------



## choozen1ne

^ anything that says wholesale is fake - no matter how authentic they claim it is  - it is very fake 
try ebay and if you find one you like post the link in the authentic thread so you can be sure its real 
and the collection that you are looking for with a lot of the horse and carriages is the Bleeker and Hertigage stripe


----------



## mendoza-arizona

*I have a Big "Heritage Stripe Tattersall" I got on my Birthday 2 yrs ago I think (got it from my Husband) & of course it's Authentic he purchased it on Dillards & then we went together to choose another one by me, but I didn't wanted him to feel sad, so I kept that one. It's so spaceable, versatile, doesn't has all those huge C's that make me sick & it's very pretty, but  I'm very dissapointed w/ the quality. I used it rarely & the color of the Pink leather is slightly fading & the rest is like canvas & I don't like that material it seems so cheap.

I rather prefer my Vintage Leather Coach Bags!  So if you are planning on getting one Heritage Stripe I recommend you the ones made of only Fabric!*


----------



## CoachLove27

I was wondering if anyone knew what model/style this bag is? Or what it's called?












sorry about the stuff in the background, and sorry if the pictures are bad!

thanks


----------



## candcpeck

CoachLove27 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what model/style this bag is? Or what it's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the stuff in the background, and sorry if the pictures are bad!
> 
> thanks



Where did you get this bag?


----------



## ebethlovesyou

I'm pretty sure this is a Chelsea Optic of some sort, but have no other details besides that... help please!


----------



## CoachLove27

candcpeck said:


> Where did you get this bag?


 
It's from a coach outlet.


----------



## starrymaz

CoachLove27 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what model/style this bag is? Or what it's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the stuff in the background, and sorry if the pictures are bad!
> 
> thanks



What is the number on the creed? If you still have the price tag, look on the inside. It should say what the name is.


----------



## Hyacinth

ebethlovesyou said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a Chelsea Optic of some sort, but have no other details besides that... help please!



If there's a creed patch inside with a serial number, please post the number here. Thanks.


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Oops!  Creed reads "D04U-7035"


----------



## Hyacinth

ebethlovesyou said:


> Oops!  Creed reads "D04U-7035"



Chelsea Optic Sig Small Hobo. Sorry, I don't know what the wallet was called.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Chelsea Optic Sig Small Hobo. Sorry, I don't know what the wallet was called.


I'd think the wallet would be called a mini sig mini skinny.


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Thanks!  I actually was using the pic as a reference, forgot the mini skinny was in it!


----------



## chantal1922

I just bought this bag on Bonanzle. Can anyone id her? The creed number is 0768-227. Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

chantal1922 said:


> I just bought this bag on Bonanzle. Can anyone id her? The creed number is 0768-227. Thanks



It's a Logan Bag from the early 1990s, Coach's style number was 9907.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I know this is a sabrina, but what is the exact name of this one? I wonder if i could call around to find it..thank you!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks *Hyacinth*!


----------



## starrymaz

Louiebabeee said:


> I know this is a sabrina, but what is the exact name of this one? I wonder if i could call around to find it..thank you!



It's the Madison Op Art Graphic Sabrina. The style # for the medium is 12932 and the large is 12966. In case you need it, the color code is B4/GE (for Brass/Grey Multi). Good luck!


----------



## Louiebabeee

starrymaz said:


> It's the Madison Op Art Graphic Sabrina. The style # for the medium is 12932 and the large is 12966. In case you need it, the color code is B4/GE (for Brass/Grey Multi). Good luck!


 thanks=p


----------



## starrymaz

^ You're welcome!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Ladies - anyone know the name of the Coach bag blogged about on Lucky (Karla's closet)?


http://www.luckymag.com/blogs/luckyrightnow/2009/10/from-karlas-closet-bags-i-cove.html


----------



## cz22

mdlovesbags said:


> Ladies - anyone know the name of the Coach bag blogged about on Lucky (Karla's closet)?
> 
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/blogs/luckyrightnow/2009/10/from-karlas-closet-bags-i-cove.html


After a few clicks on links, I found a Coach Kira in blue. Is that the one you are asking about? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/blue-kira-pics-no-waiting-487414.html


----------



## mdlovesbags

Might be - thanks!


----------



## mdlovesbags

OMG it's so expensive but so beautiful AND it comes in green (my favorite color).  Sigh.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Just wondering what style this bag is. Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Just wondering what style this bag is. Thanks!



That's a fake Coach. I think it's _trying_ to be a Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

starrymaz said:


> That's a fake Coach. I think it's _trying_ to be a Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag.



really?  It was bought at the Coach factory outlet store in NY.  I know that sometimes fakes get into those stores...but the quality of the bag looks really good.  It's my best friends and she was wondering.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *starrymaz*
> 
> That's a fake Coach. I think it's _trying_ to be a Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag.





pinkmitsy4 said:


> really?  It was bought at the Coach factory outlet store in NY.  I know that sometimes fakes get into those stores...but the quality of the bag looks really good.  It's my best friends and she was wondering.



There's no way that bag came from the outlet. Were you with your friend or did she just tell you that's where she bought it. 

Although there may have been rare instances where a "good" fake is returned, I've seen it posted in fewer than a handful of cases in over 6 years. And in this case, that bag isn't a good fake and wouldn't fool a Coach employee.

I think your friend is not being truthful.


----------



## starrymaz

pinkmitsy4 said:


> really?  It was bought at the Coach factory outlet store in NY.  I know that sometimes fakes get into those stores...but the quality of the bag looks really good.  It's my best friends and she was wondering.



Can you please post a picture of the front of the bag and the creed. From what I can see of the bag, the turnlock is the wrong shape and the leather tab on the front of the bag is the wrong shape, the C's are badly misaligned along the side of the bag, the shape of the C's doesn't look right, the rivet detail on the side of the bag that attaches to the handle doesn't look right.

I think your friend is mistaken about where she purchased the bag. I doubt it was purchased from an outlet.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

starrymaz said:


> That's a fake Coach. I think it's _trying_ to be a Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag.




I second that motion. Definitely fake 
​


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I second that motion. Definitely fake
> ​



That's surprising since I've never known her to buy a fake.  I'll have to alert her.  I don't usually carry Coach bags so I wouldn't know what to look for.  Thanks girls


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *starrymaz* 

                              That's a fake Coach. I think it's _trying_ to be a Legacy Signature Shoulder Bag.



pinkmitsy4 said:


> Just wondering what style this bag is. Thanks!



I agree - there's NO way that bag is genuine.


----------



## bacabag

Can someone ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

bacabag said:


> Can someone ID this bag? Thanks!



If you own it, please post either a clear photo of the creed patch or post the serial number. We'd also like to know the measurements.
Thanks


----------



## arsweb

bacabag said:


> Can someone ID this bag? Thanks!



Looks like a Bleecker Leather Zip Hobo if the creed style is 11416.


----------



## barrysbabe

I have been looking all over for the names of these coach purses and can't find them anywhere.  Could you help??  I bought 2 at garage sales and the others at the goodwill!!
Thanks!!


----------



## barrysbabe

a couple more.. the black one is like new.  I got it a an old ladies garage sale.  The brown bucket one is my favorite. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

barrysbabe said:


> a couple more.. the black one is like new.  I got it a an old ladies garage sale.  The brown bucket one is my favorite. Thanks so much!



9952 is the Lula's Legacy Drawstring. I can't quite read the number on the black one, if it's 9872 it's called a Classic Compartment Tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

barrysbabe said:


> I have been looking all over for the names of these coach purses and can't find them anywhere.  Could you help??  I bought 2 at garage sales and the others at the goodwill!!
> Thanks!!



9020 is an Ergo Mini Zip and 4157 is a Soho Buckle Bag.


----------



## wifeyb

i cant find the official name anywhere! and style #
am i not searching good enough? i NEED this!


----------



## BeenBurned

wifeyb said:


> i cant find the official name anywhere! and style #
> am i not searching good enough? i NEED this!


It looks like a soho slim envelope wallet, style 40070.


----------



## barrysbabe

Hyacinth said:


> 9020 is an Ergo Mini Zip and 4157 is a Soho Buckle Bag.




Thank you Hyacinth!!  You are quick girl, a coach guru


----------



## barrysbabe

This is my last coach:


----------



## wifeyb

thanks beenburned, im having the hardest time finding it now!


----------



## bacabag

arsweb said:


> Looks like a Bleecker Leather Zip Hobo if the creed style is 11416.


 

I'm at work so can't post another pic right now, but the serial # is L0769-11415.


----------



## Hyacinth

barrysbabe said:


> Thank you Hyacinth!!  You are quick girl, a coach guru



Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

barrysbabe said:


> This is my last coach:



If it's about 9x9 inches and has an open pocket under the front flap, it's a Bradley Bucket from about 1993.


----------



## JustOneMore74

Could someone please ID this tote?  It gives the style number as F10870, but I want to know what the official name is.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290359451727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

JustOneMore74 said:


> Could someone please ID this tote?  It gives the style number as F10870, but I want to know what the official name is.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290359451727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I believe it's a bumble bee tote.


----------



## ponytail

Hi there

COuld you please identify this handbag for me?


----------



## starrymaz

ponytail said:


> Hi there
> 
> COuld you please identify this handbag for me?
> 
> 
> http://http://i.ebayimg.com/08/!BcjdT)gBmk~$(KGrHqUH-DcEq)dSTWjuBK08qWbyC!~~_35.JPG



Link doesn't work.


----------



## ponytail

starrymaz said:


> Link doesn't work.


 
Fixed it--finally!!


----------



## starrymaz

ponytail said:


> Hi there
> 
> COuld you please identify this handbag for me?



If it's style # 10399, it's called the Leather Medium Duffle. The color looks like Bordeaux.


----------



## ponytail

starrymaz said:


> If it's style # 10399, it's called the Leather Medium Duffle. The color looks like Bordeaux.


 
Thank you!!  IS it an older purse?


----------



## starrymaz

ponytail said:


> Thank you!!  IS it an older purse?



You're welcome! It's from 2006.


----------



## psulion08

Can someone ID this bag? I got it at the outlet and I don't know what it's called. It's signature ....something. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

psulion08 said:


> Can someone ID this bag? I got it at the outlet and I don't know what it's called. It's signature ....something. Thanks!


If there's a tag, the style name will be on the tag (albeit abbreviated). What is the style/serial number?


----------



## jeh3v

Can anyone ID this?


----------



## RilCruz76

cz22 said:


> Whoa...? How did "ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --" become this thread? Can it at least get stickied again so we can easily find it?


 
I thought the same thing...I thought I was losing it for a moment! lol


----------



## RilCruz76

jeh3v said:


> Can anyone ID this?


 

I saw that on Ebay too!! I could be wrong but it looks like a Bronze Daphne. Great color! Came out around 2006.


----------



## cz22

Phew, back to normal! That was strange!


----------



## greenpixie

Ha sorry girls!  Baglady merged them this morning accidentally but I just moved everything back into the right spot.


----------



## guancia

I know it's a charm but what would you call it? How much do you think it's worth?


----------



## Hyacinth

guancia said:


> View attachment 915532
> 
> I know it's a charm but what would you call it? How much do you think it's worth?



It's a Scribble Leather Flower Charm from 2006. Original price was $48.


----------



## magen06

Sorry if this one has been asked about, but I tried looking and really know nothing about this to look up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

magen06 said:


> Sorry if this one has been asked about, but I tried looking and really know nothing about this to look up. Thanks in advance!



It might be a Swingpack from one of the Hamptons Weekend lines. Is there any creed patch inside the bag?


----------



## magen06

Hyacinth said:


> It might be a Swingpack from one of the Hamptons Weekend lines. Is there any creed patch inside the bag?


 No, there's nothing on the inside, but I wondered about it being Hamptons.


----------



## stlblueslvr

Hi everyone. I am new here, but I am on a serious quest for a bag I saw a couple of days ago. I saw two different versions carried by two different women, and cannot find it anywhere! I think it would be considered a satchel. It was white leather and had the coach logo embossed on the front. There were two zippers on the front with pink trim around them and pink trim on the bottom. I think the handles were also pink. The other one I saw was the same but with black trim. Any ideas? I have looked online, in the coach store, and even a flea market. I have three outlets within 3 hours of me, but I can't call them without the name of the purse


----------



## wifeyb

ok so im looking at this bag, BUT with the solid white stripe...and i cant find the style# i know the multi is 10858 i DO NOT want the MFF with the zip closer (style13581)
HELP!!


----------



## JT17

First, I apologize that I only have my words and no photo to describe the bag I saw (in person) last night. The owner of the bag said it was from 2006 but didn't know anything else (i.e., the name or color, etc.). 

The bag had 2 handles and I would describe the "body" of the bag to be almost bucket shaped (and it was a firm shape). The bag was medium sized , and she did mention that there was a larger version of the same bag. 

It had a decoratve silver buckle on the front/face of the bag, and there was a tassle at the top of the bag (not sure if it was attached to a zipper)that was the same color as the leather "banding" that I believe went around the top border of the bag, and maybe somewhere else on the bag. The bag itself was a shade of brown with classic coach logos (I think that's what they're called). Seriously, it was a bag that almost anyone would like twice at - the color of the leather banding and the tassle was gorgeous. I want to describe it as an orangey/brown, but I'm not sure.

Does this sound even remotely like a 2006 bag that anyone recognizes? If anyone has pictures (or links) to associate with a possible match of what I described, I would be very grateful!! 

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## zoocat

Sounds like a Hamptons Signature Carryall.  Check eBay--lots are listed.  Here is a link to one--NOT MY AUCTION 

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-HAMPTONS-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5883b1f22c





JT17 said:


> First, I apologize that I only have my words and no photo to describe the bag I saw (in person) last night. The owner of the bag said it was from 2006 but didn't know anything else (i.e., the name or color, etc.).
> 
> The bag had 2 handles and I would describe the "body" of the bag to be almost bucket shaped (and it was a firm shape). The bag was medium sized , and she did mention that there was a larger version of the same bag.
> 
> It had a decoratve silver buckle on the front/face of the bag, and there was a tassle at the top of the bag (not sure if it was attached to a zipper)that was the same color as the leather "banding" that I believe went around the top border of the bag, and maybe somewhere else on the bag. The bag itself was a shade of brown with classic coach logos (I think that's what they're called). Seriously, it was a bag that almost anyone would like twice at - the color of the leather banding and the tassle was gorgeous. I want to describe it as an orangey/brown, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Does this sound even remotely like a 2006 bag that anyone recognizes? If anyone has pictures (or links) to associate with a possible match of what I described, I would be very grateful!!
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## JT17

Holy sxxx Zoocat - I think that's it. I have scrolled through more Coach pics today than I can count! Thanks so much for the quick (and accurate) reply. :urock:

Now I can begin a targeted search for 06 in the color I saw last night!


----------



## vegetarcat

Wow, a lot of experts here.I'm so glad that I found this forum to learn more on bags.Thanks all!


----------



## wamtia

I saw this handbag on ebay and regretfully didn't bid...can anyone tell me a style number or group name to go with it?  There was nothing in the ebay listing.  Thank you


----------



## wamtia

Is it a 10410 ?


----------



## echolex

Sorry I do not have a picture. 

The bag I saw/need help ID-ing looked like the Ergo pleated satchel, no metal snap closure and was in a beautiful dark plum color. The Coach logo was embossed on the front of the bag.


----------



## candcpeck

JT17 said:


> Holy sxxx Zoocat - I think that's it. I have scrolled through more Coach pics today than I can count! Thanks so much for the quick (and accurate) reply. :urock:
> 
> Now I can begin a targeted search for 06 in the color I saw last night!


 
You did a really good job describing it...I knew what you were talking about right away! You must have really liked it!


----------



## Toonces

Way back when in February, this was asked about, and the style numbers were given, but I'd like to know what they are called.  Anyone know??

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=677043&d=1234570210

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=677046&d=1234570402


----------



## Hyacinth

Toonces said:


> Way back when in February, this was asked about, and the style numbers were given, but I'd like to know what they are called.  Anyone know??
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=677043&d=1234570210
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=677046&d=1234570402




92294 is the Legacy Loop Keyfob


----------



## Toonces

Hyacinth said:


> 92294 is the Legacy Loop Keyfob




How about the Skinny??  That's the one I really want.


----------



## runner22

Toonces said:


> How about the Skinny??  That's the one I really want.



Could you give the style number? That might make it easier for our tpf sleuths!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Toonces said:


> How about the Skinny?? That's the one I really want.


 

Those are nice... Are the MFF???


----------



## Toonces

runner22 said:


> Could you give the style number? That might make it easier for our tpf sleuths!



In the thread earlier it was said that one was 92284 and one was 92285, but I'm not sure which is which!  

The name would help when I'm stalking it...


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Serial #: 0850-302
Description: Very Expandable, Front magnetic closure, long detachable strap w/ belts on sides, each side of strap has 3 holes for adjustment, 1 Inside Flop w/ a Zipper pocket on top area.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Serial #: 0082 049
Description: Big Size, Hobo Style, Beautiful like New Leather Strap that has 5 holes for Adjustment, Beautifuld Leather edge as strap goes on sides & bottom area, Gold Metal Zipper as main closure w/ leather tag, Inside is a Flop w/ a Zipper Pocket w/ Creed under, in front is another flap same as the mentioned but has an Open Pocket instead of a zipper.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Also please help me identifying the following: I know it even has a # Style, but I just want to make sure about the name first before posting it on sale! A friend told me that it could be a Reported Bag, but she is not sure, what you ladies think??? 
I like to be cautious! 

Serial #: H0D-9167
Description: Long Detachable/Adjusting Belt, Gold Metal Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder, Front/Back Discreet Open Pocket from side to side (are around main Zipper Closure), Inside Zipper Poket from side to side.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> Also please help me identifying the following: I know it even has a # Style, but I just want to make sure about the name first before posting it on sale! A friend told me that it could be a Reported Bag, but she is not sure, what you ladies think???
> I like to be cautious!
> 
> Serial #: H0D-9167
> Description: Long Detachable/Adjusting Belt, Gold Metal Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder, Front/Back Discreet Open Pocket from side to side (are around main Zipper Closure), Inside Zipper Poket from side to side.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There are several listings for that style including one thhat calls it a "Reporter Bag" but I can't verify that that's Coach's official name for it. The bag is genuine though, although we always ask that you post a pic of the creed stamp or patch.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> Serial #: 0082 049
> Description: Big Size, Hobo Style, Beautiful like New Leather Strap that has 5 holes for Adjustment, Beautifuld Leather edge as strap goes on sides & bottom area, Gold Metal Zipper as main closure w/ leather tag, Inside is a Flop w/ a Zipper Pocket w/ Creed under, in front is another flap same as the mentioned but has an Open Pocket instead of a zipper.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That "like new" strap is a replacement, please be sure to mention that in your listing since the color doesn't match the bag perfectly.

It's either called a Light Hobo or a Large Light Hobo. I'm not sure which since I don't have Coach's measurements and you didn't give measurements in your post. It's between 15 and 20 years old and was from Coach's "Lightweights" line which is why the leather and hardware aren't as thick and heavy as most other classic Coach bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> Serial #: 0850-302
> Description: Very Expandable, Front magnetic closure, long detachable strap w/ belts on sides, each side of strap has 3 holes for adjustment, 1 Inside Flop w/ a Zipper pocket on top area.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Probably a Carlton Bag, also from the Lightweights line.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Hyacinth said:


> That "like new" strap is a replacement, please be sure to mention that in your listing since the color doesn't match the bag perfectly.
> 
> It's either called a Light Hobo or a Large Light Hobo. I'm not sure which since I don't have Coach's measurements and you didn't give measurements in your post. It's between 15 and 20 years old and was from Coach's "Lightweights" line which is why the leather and hardware aren't as thick and heavy as most other classic Coach bags.


 
Thanks a lot Hyancith you are always so helpful!!! 
The Approximate Meauserements are about 10 7/8" H x 14 3/8" W.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Hyacinth said:


> Probably a Carlton Bag, also from the Lightweights line.


 
That one is about 8 1/2" H x 11 7/8" W. I included a Picture from the Inside bottom maybe it can belp!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Probably a Carlton Bag, also from the Lightweights line.



mendoza-arizona said:


> That one is about 8 1/2" H x 11 7/8" W. I included a Picture from the Inside bottom maybe it can belp!!!



Then it's not a Carlton, it's too big. I don't have any idea what the name is.


----------



## runner22

Toonces said:


> In the thread earlier it was said that one was 92284 and one was 92285, but I'm not sure which is which!
> 
> The name would help when I'm stalking it...



Hmm do you remember any members that have this skinny? I know most probably never check this thread!


----------



## Doglover1610

Newbie wants to know: Can you ID these? (for educational purposes). Would really appreciate it


----------



## BeenBurned

Doglover1610 said:


> Newbie wants to know: Can you ID these? (for educational purposes). Would really appreciate it


The sneakers are Bonney (style) and the color is cocoa.

The khaki wristlet appears to be style 8365 but I can't help with the name of it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=930593&d=1257572286

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=930592&d=1257572286


----------



## aimee0474

Hi ladies! Looking for a name on this bag. It looks to be missing a shoulder strap. 

No# H8D-9871

Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

aimee0474 said:


> Hi ladies! Looking for a name on this bag. It looks to be missing a shoulder strap.
> 
> No# H8D-9871
> 
> Thanks!



Style number 9871 is a "Beaumont Satchel" or "Beaumont Doctor's Satchel".  I'm not sure of the exact name.

Yours is from 1998.  

Here is a picture of one with the correct strap.


----------



## aimee0474

> Style number 9871 is a "Beaumont Satchel" or "Beaumont Doctor's Satchel".  I'm not sure of the exact name.
> 
> Yours is from 1998.



Thanks!


----------



## Toonces

Hi,
I had posted this in the authenticate this section, but no one seemed to know the name of this particular bag.  Any clues?


----------



## DemRam

Toonces said:


> Hi,
> I had posted this in the authenticate this section, but no one seemed to know the name of this particular bag.  Any clues?




I can't be helpful with the "name" though I did see the bag when you had it on the "authenticate this" thread.  I didn't comment because I've never seen it before...but I think it's a really great bag.

If you are selling...and IF you don't get an "actual" name...I would list it as a "Vintage Coach Satchel Shoulder Bag - New York City".   It looks like the vintage satchels that Coach made...but it appears to have straps long enough to be a "shoulder bag".

I also know there are many who search for the NYC bags from the original factory.

Love it.  Very pretty.


----------



## Toonces

DemRam said:


> I can't be helpful with the "name" though I did see the bag when you had it on the "authenticate this" thread.  I didn't comment because I've never seen it before...but I think it's a really great bag.
> 
> If you are selling...and IF you don't get an "actual" name...I would list it as a "Vintage Coach Satchel Shoulder Bag - New York City".   It looks like the vintage satchels that Coach made...but it appears to have straps long enough to be a "shoulder bag".
> 
> I also know there are many who search for the NYC bags from the original factory.
> 
> Love it.  Very pretty.




Thanks DemRam.  I didn't know if you had seen it originally.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ozmodiar

Doglover1610 said:


> Newbie wants to know: Can you ID these? (for educational purposes). Would really appreciate it



The black wristlet is a Studded Lurex Wristlet. From last year, I think?


----------



## Doglover1610

Thanks! I did get it last year December.


----------



## carriestrout

maybe you guys can help me. i'm looking for a specific coach purse for a christmas present. the one i want i can't id the name of. it's all one single color. no c's or anything just one color. it also has a brown little flap over the top of the purse opening witha  button that's optional. you usually carry it on your shoulder and it has brown purse handles. ugh help me id it please!


----------



## nevadagrl435

Hi! I'd like some more info on this Coach bag. I found it at a local antique store. Its number is H8C-9062. It came without a hangtag, and I called Coach and got a new hangtag for it. All I know about it is that it is from 1998.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amanda_lynn

Hey!

I'm trying to locate what purse this was/season??  It would be so helpful!!

Also, if you know how I can find the stock image of it on the coach site would be wonderful  

THANKS!


----------



## jlbanks

That kind  of looks like an 07 Legacy Slim Tote in Natural... I could be wrong, maybe others will chime in.


----------



## arsweb

It's not a great detail picture...but it looks like the back of the made for factory tote (style F12888) that came out as an outlet only release earlier this year (or maybe late last year, can't remember). I can tell you it would be the outlet version because I see blue lining, the boutique version had legacy stripe lining. Unfortunately, Coach doesn't have stock images of their outlet bags.


----------



## paula3boys

jlbanks said:


> That kind of looks like an 07 Legacy Slim Tote in Natural... I could be wrong, maybe others will chime in.


 
That was going to be my guess too. That bag was a 65th anniversary bag. The view in this picture is the back of the bag.


----------



## Jenn222

i can see the blue lining also, and i used to have that bag, the MFF version 12888 in whiskey. if it had striped lining then i would def think slim tote in natural too! u should be able to find some of these online on the bay or bonanzle! HTH


----------



## crystal-d

this one?


----------



## smoore

I remember seeing this in the outlets I cant remember when.  I know the one I saw was a MFF bag though...


----------



## Hyacinth

nevadagrl435 said:


> Hi! I'd like some more info on this Coach bag. I found it at a local antique store. Its number is H8C-9062. It came without a hangtag, and I called Coach and got a new hangtag for it. All I know about it is that it is from 1998.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



All I can tell you is that it's called a Mambo Hobo.


----------



## ASingleMom

crystal-d said:


> this one?



I call it lovely   LOL! I love the whiskey color.  I am not sure but I remember seeing it before


----------



## BeenBurned

amanda_lynn said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm trying to locate what purse this was/season??  It would be so helpful!!
> 
> Also, if you know how I can find the stock image of it on the coach site would be wonderful
> 
> THANKS!


Others have advised you as to the possible style of this bag, but I'm just curious why you'd need the stock photo.

Even if you plan to list the bag, are you aware that Coach's stock photos are copyrighted material and you can't use them in your listing? (I know many sellers do so. But I also know of sellers whose listings were taken down by Coach's Vero rep for use of stock photos.)


----------



## cp71800

good evening ladies...can you ID this coach purse for me?  I have been trying to find one on ebay and can't seem to find the name or style numebr...TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270480243067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mzbag

Hi please ID this Coach color is Off White name and history please.  Thanks for your help


----------



## ozmodiar

cp71800 said:


> good evening ladies...can you ID this coach purse for me?  I have been trying to find one on ebay and can't seem to find the name or style numebr...TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270480243067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Heritage Stripe Zip Satchel 13190. The color of that one is khaki/mahogany.


----------



## DemRam

mzbag said:


> Hi please ID this Coach color is Off White name and history please.  Thanks for your help


Attached Thumbnails 					 					 

 



I *think* it's a "Canteen Bag" although there is another style that's very similar.  Does it have an inner slip pocket without a zipper?

That particular 7 digit serial number means it was made in the late 1980's through 1993.


----------



## Hyacinth

mzbag said:


> Hi please ID this Coach color is Off White name and history please.  Thanks for your help



If the inside pocket has a zipper and the bag is about 9x7 it's a Chester Bag. The Canteen Bag is about an inch smaller and the inside pocket is open.


----------



## carstoiu

sammrox -- did you ever get a reply on the kara keough bag?  i love the bag, but have no clue where to find it or how to even begin to look for it ...


----------



## mzbag

Hyacinth said:


> If the inside pocket has a zipper and the bag is about 9x7 it's a Chester Bag. The Canteen Bag is about an inch smaller and the inside pocket is open.


 
Thanxs it has the inside pocket with zipper Chester Bag.  :urock:


----------



## mzbag

Thank you DemRam for your expertise


----------



## Duramba

First time post...push me in the right direction if I've posted this in the wrong format/section =)

I know nothing about Coach purses, so I'm looking for a bit of help to ID these two bags.

The serial numbers inside the are:
FOC-9311 (black)
HOC-9154 (brown)

Appreciate any help offered.

Here is a link to the photos of the 2 bags I'm looking to identify.
http://img21.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=black01r.jpg


----------



## Hyacinth

Duramba said:


> First time post...push me in the right direction if I've posted this in the wrong format/section =)
> 
> I know nothing about Coach purses, so I'm looking for a bit of help to ID these two bags.
> 
> The serial numbers inside the are:
> FOC-9311 (black)
> HOC-9154 (brown)
> 
> Appreciate any help offered.
> 
> Here is a link to the photos of the 2 bags I'm looking to identify.
> http://img21.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=black01r.jpg



9311 is a Bleecker Demi Zip, and I think 9154 is called a Demi Turnlock.


----------



## Duramba

Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## crystal-d

can you help me name this one
K3K-6845


----------



## ecj*waxy

Hi.  I looked around, but I could not find the style # for the legacy wallet that matches the Lily.  It's the large size wallet.  I have the # for the factory version, but does anyone know the # for the boutique version?  TIA


----------



## starrymaz

ecj*waxy said:


> Hi.  I looked around, but I could not find the style # for the legacy wallet that matches the Lily.  It's the large size wallet.  I have the # for the factory version, but does anyone know the # for the boutique version?  TIA



Is this the one you're looking for? The style # is 41151.


----------



## ecj*waxy

starrymaz said:


> Is this the one you're looking for? The style # is 41151.


It does look like that, but was there a FP version and a Factory version?  Thank you!


----------



## starrymaz

ecj*waxy said:


> It does look like that, but was there a FP version and a Factory version?  Thank you!



No problem! The picture I posted is the boutique version, which is style number 41151. The Factory version is style number F41151. It kind of makes it confusing when Coach reuses FP style numbers by putting an F in front of them for the MFF styles.


----------



## ecj*waxy

starrymaz said:


> No problem! The picture I posted is the boutique version, which is style number 41151. The Factory version is style number F41151. It kind of makes it confusing when Coach reuses FP style numbers by putting an F in front of them for the MFF styles.



Oh, thank you so much!  I knew that the factory versions had an "F" before the #, but I didn't know that Coach reused FP #'s and just added an F.  I really want one of these wallets in black or camel, so this will be really helpful!  Thank you again!


----------



## starrymaz

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, thank you so much!  I knew that the factory versions had an "F" before the #, but I didn't know that Coach reused FP #'s and just added an F.  I really want one of these wallets in black or camel, so this will be really helpful!  Thank you again!



You're very welcome! Here's a picture of the wallet in camel. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ecj*waxy

starrymaz said:


> You're very welcome! Here's a picture of the wallet in camel. Good luck with your search!


I'm drooling over here!  Well, maybe someday.


----------



## Hyacinth

crystal-d said:


> can you help me name this one
> K3K-6845



It's a Signature Soft Clip Hobo from 2003.


----------



## callalilly

Hi Girls,

I'm new to this site... and all I have to say that this is the best day of my life! I can't believe I found a site that talks about my favorite store... OMG!!!! 

I have a question and hopefully someone out there could help me. I have been trying to find the Cala lily key fob 92467, but I can't find it any where. I even went to the outlets in Las Vegas while vacationing a few months ago. 
I need to have this key fob, it has a hidden meaning to me....:cry:.  Can anyone  please help me how to find one!!!

Thanks,


----------



## starrymaz

callalilly said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I'm new to this site... and all I have to say that this is the best day of my life! I can't believe I found a site that talks about my favorite store... OMG!!!!
> 
> I have a question and hopefully someone out there could help me. I have been trying to find the Cala lily key fob 92467, but I can't find it any where. I even went to the outlets in Las Vegas while vacationing a few months ago.
> I need to have this key fob, it has a hidden meaning to me....:cry:.  Can anyone  please help me how to find one!!!
> 
> Thanks,



Welcome to the forum! I don't know if these are still in the outlets. Your best bet might be to try ebay. You might want to post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/help-find-coach-item-77419.html

and if anyone sees one in an outlet or on ebay, they'll let you know.


----------



## callalilly

Thank you for the welcoming and the feedback. I have tried on ebay and no luck yet. I hope someone will get to find it..

thank you again.


----------



## JessicaDolly

Can anyone ID this diaper bag??


----------



## BeenBurned

JessicaDolly said:


> Can anyone ID this diaper bag??


What an adorable picture!

What is the serial number on the creed?


----------



## JessicaDolly

BeenBurned said:


> What an adorable picture!
> 
> What is the serial number on the creed?



I wish i knew! I was google imaging coach diaper bags and that came up on a blog. I love the thicker handles!


----------



## runner22

JessicaDolly said:


> Can anyone ID this diaper bag??



It's the Coach Heritage Stripe Multifunction Tote/Diaper bag #13191. There's another version where the straps are all leather as well!


----------



## aijun

can anyone help to ID this sabrina? thanks alot!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink


Serial # on the leather tag inside the bag is F0868-12947, hope this helps....


----------



## wis3ly

I'm so confused. Which one is the Legacy Satchel? I've searched everywhere and it seems people call both bags the satchel:













Is one suppose to have the medallion hangtag and the other one just the regular hangtag?


----------



## runner22

wis3ly said:


> I'm so confused. Which one is the Legacy Satchel? I've searched everywhere and it seems people call both bags the satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is one suppose to have the medallion hangtag and the other one just the regular hangtag?



The first bag is the Legacy satchel, #10330. The second bag is the Legacy Mandy, #11130. I think they are both supposed to have the medallion and the hangtag. The Legacy satchel has buckles on the pockets while the Mandy has turnlock pockets. In addition, the satchel has a strap that goes over the main zipper.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wis3ly

But isn't the Mandy with one shoulder strap and NOT TWO DOUBLE STRAPS?

Pic borrowed from one tpfer. 

Mandy:


----------



## runner22

Ahh you're right. The above is Mandy.

After researching a bit, I think the first bag is the '06 version and the second is the '07 version?


----------



## wis3ly

I have no idea.......thus the confusion...


----------



## starrymaz

wis3ly said:


> I'm so confused. Which one is the Legacy Satchel? I've searched everywhere and it seems people call both bags the satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is one suppose to have the medallion hangtag and the other one just the regular hangtag?



The first one, style # 10330,  is the '06 version and the second one, style # 11130, is the '07 version. Both are called the Legacy Leather Satchel and both have the hangtag and medallion. And both are gorgeous!


----------



## AlyssaP22

Does anyone know the names of these bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

AlyssaP22 said:


> Does anyone know the names of these bags?


#1 Signature stripe top handle pouch
#2 Signature stripe wristlet
#3 
#4 Soho mini signature wristlet


----------



## AlyssaP22

Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## wis3ly

I think the third one is the Leah Op-Art design..but don't know the name of the bag.


----------



## puckettk

AlyssaP22 said:


> Does anyone know the names of these bags?





wis3ly said:


> I think the third one is the Leah Op-Art design..but don't know the name of the bag.



#3 Leah Op Art Coated Canvas Top Handle Tote


----------



## ozmodiar

aijun said:


> can anyone help to ID this sabrina? thanks alot!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Serial # on the leather tag inside the bag is F0868-12947, hope this helps....



Style number 12947 is the medium Op Art Sabrina, but the photos you posted look like a black leather Sabrina with brass hardware. Do you have the number right? The medium leather Sabrina is 129*3*7


----------



## starrymaz

aijun said:


> can anyone help to ID this sabrina? thanks alot!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCPDu7qyZh8m_tQE&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Serial # on the leather tag inside the bag is F0868-12947, hope this helps....



I'm sorry, but this Sabrina is not authentic. Is this your bag? The brass rivets on the front and back are wrong (the spacing is wrong). The brass rivets on the end of the handles are wrong. The color of the bag and the color of the sealant on the handles isn't right. The stitching is incorrect.

If you want to post additional pictures, you can post them in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978.html thread. The pictures we would want to see are a clear, legible picture of the creed, closeup of the Coach logo plaque on the front of the bag, closeup of the front of the hangtags, pictures of the front, back, sides, bottom, and inside of the bag, and pictures of the hardware and zipper pulls.


----------



## coachdiva

I'm looking for the black patent tote on the top, farthest right? I have no idea the name, style # etc...I had to return my amethyst audrey for a flaking issue and have been inconsolable until I saw this bag? Help me please!!


----------



## wis3ly




----------



## puckettk

wis3ly said:


>


 
Coach 8b33.  I think it's called the Silver Pleated Belted Hobo or something like that.  Someone will have to check me on that.


----------



## LKKay

img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/091112/564r6/5685gd4_19.jpeg/
Anyone know this bag's name? Please and thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

LKKay said:


> img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/091112/564r6/5685gd4_19.jpeg/
> 
> Anyone know this bag's name? Please and thank you


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## starrymaz

LKKay said:


> Anyone know this bag's name? Please and thank you



It's an Ergo Signature Hobo.


----------



## LKKay

My mistake, I accidentally put a slash at the end of my link 
And thank you!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

-Creeed# 009 1156
-Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder.
-Removable Strap
-2 Front Open Pockets (The 1st Pocket is Bigger).
-Inside FLAP w/ Open Pocket
-Measures about 7 1/2" H x 10 5/8" W

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

-Creeed# 049-2006
-Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder.
-1 FRONT/ BACK Open Pocket from Side to Side.
-Adjustable Strap
-Inside FLAP w/ Zipper Pocket
-Measures about 7 1/2" H x 11 1/2" W

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

More Pictures of the Coach Bag #2!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

mendoza-arizona said:


> -Creeed# 009 1156
> -Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder.
> -Removable Strap
> -2 Front Open Pockets (The 1st Pocket is Bigger).
> -Inside FLAP w/ Open Pocket
> -Measures about 7 1/2" H x 10 5/8" W
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



The black one's a Companion Bag.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

hyacinth said:


> the black one's a companion bag.


 
thanks a lot hyancinth!!!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

I just noticed that some people is Describing another Bags as "Companion" either w/ also the word Flap or Legacy (Those Bags have the Style 9076)???

Here's an example: http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-COACH-COMPA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef5fb581


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Here's anohter Bag advertised as "Companion":::
http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5077616


----------



## DemRam

I just noticed that some people is Describing another Bags as "Companion" either w/ also the word Flap or Legacy (Those Bags have the Style 9076)???
Here's an example: http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-COACH-COMPAN...item45ef5fb581




mendoza-arizona said:


> Here's anohter Bag advertised as "Companion":::
> http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5077616




*The 2 you asked about in Post #'s 1171 and 1172 are both the "Companion Flap" which is style number 9076.

The black one that Hyacinth commented on in Post # 1169 is another bag with the "Companion" name.  I have it listed as a "Companion Bag" OR a "Companion Zip". *


----------



## DemRam

mendoza-arizona said:


> -Creeed# 049-2006
> -Zipper Closure w/ Leather Holder.
> -1 FRONT/ BACK Open Pocket from Side to Side.
> -Adjustable Strap
> -Inside FLAP w/ Zipper Pocket
> -Measures about 7 1/2" H x 11 1/2" W
> 
> Thanks in Advance!




 

 

 


*The only bag I have listed that looks similar is called a "Taylor Zip".  I'm not sure if that's it or not.

Hyacinth probably knows for sure.*


----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> *The only bag I have listed that looks similar is called a "Taylor Zip".  I'm not sure if that's it or not.
> 
> Hyacinth probably knows for sure.*



I only have one bad photo of a Taylor Zip and it shows a square strap buckle rather than a rounded one. And it looks like the top on the Taylor is flat rather than indented by the zipper, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I have these two items

Butterfly Lurex Wristlet...and i also have the ladybug black lurex wristlet...looking for info on these
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330375543518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

straw bee wristlet
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160375709092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I mainly want to know the retail prices


----------



## arsweb

mrodriquez2006 said:


> Butterfly Lurex Wristlet...and i also have the ladybug black lurex wristlet...looking for info on these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330375543518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> I mainly want to know the retail prices



Style number on the butterfly wristlet is 1764 and I believe the retail was $138.


----------



## Kitty_tiny

HI i just buy this Coach bag and i no idea what style ? it's no have Series number and no have YKK in zip? Help me please upload.siamza.com/file_upload/modify/211109/412743.jpg


----------



## Kitty_tiny




----------



## mrodriquez2006

arsweb said:


> Style number on the butterfly wristlet is 1764 and I believe the retail was $138.



that is right!  thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kitty_tiny said:


>


Wait for other opinions on this bag but I don't believe that it's authentic.

Please post the listing title, item number, seller ID, and URL for the listing so we can see the seller's other items. (Use the format in the first post of the thread.)


----------



## AlyssaP22

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Could anyone provide me with the style number for these barrett sneakers:

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=874599&#8465;=302094974&images=302094468,302094496,302094474,302094506,302094514,302094520,302094447,302094488,302094527,302095007,302094999,302094974,302094963,302094454&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0"]http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=874599&#8465;=302094974&images=302094468,302094496,302094474,302094506,302094514,302094520,302094447,302094488,302094527,302095007,302094999,302094974,302094963,302094454&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
TIA!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

AlyssaP22 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?



I'm pretty sure it is the Op Art Gramercy Maggie


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Kitty_tiny said:


>



Uhmm... I remember the style, but I am not sure about authenticity... can you get more pictures? Creed?


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody - can someone please identify this coach style/name?   i put it into ebay but all i got was the 1981 magazine ad showing this style,  #GOC 9635.    it measures 11 x 7.5 with a 20" (removable) strap drop.  oh,  i also checked the ebay guide with different classic styles but didn't see this one.  thanks!   bobbie


----------



## Keandra314

What's her name!? A co-worker picked it up for me at an Outlet back in July, and I can't figure out what collection it's from!


----------



## arsweb

Keandra314 said:


> What's her name!? A co-worker picked it up for me at an Outlet back in July, and I can't figure out what collection it's from!



It's a Leather Pleated East/West Gallery Tote, no special collection as it was made for the outlet stores. The East/West just means it's longer horizontally than vertically.


----------



## Toonces

I can't find any like this on the 'bay.  Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## BeenBurned

Revised. Posted in wrong place.


----------



## Toonces

BeenBurned said:


> coach fob keychain CHRISTMAS BELL tagged! RARE! VHTF!Item: 260511183935
> Seller User ID: goodluckelf
> http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-fob-keych...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca7ad343f
> 
> Comments: Has anyone ever seen this?




No, but holy crap....$198??


----------



## starrymaz

Toonces said:


> I can't find any like this on the 'bay.  Anyone know what it's called?



Style # 11328 is the Hamptons Leather Embossed Signature Hobo.

Here's one on the bay in red.
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-RED-LEATH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae0e3f1c


----------



## Toonces

starrymaz said:


> Style # 11328 is the Hamptons Leather Embossed Signature Hobo.
> 
> Here's one on the bay in red.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-RED-LEATH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae0e3f1c




Thanks!  You always have the right answer!


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody - i think i posted this in the wrong place so i will put it here - .   can someone id this flap front coach,  made in usa?   number is COG  9635.  i checked ebay but couldn't find it.  it measures 11 x 7.5 w/ a 20" strap drop.  thank you!!  bobbie


----------



## starrymaz

Toonces said:


> Thanks!  You always have the right answer!



You're very welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

 coach fob keychain CHRISTMAS BELL tagged! RARE! VHTF!Item: 260511183935
Seller User ID: goodluckelf
http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-fob-keycha...item3ca7ad343f

Comments: Has anyone ever seen this?     



Toonces said:


> No, but holy crap....$198??



LOL! I'd meant to post in the "authenticate" forum and immediately revised the post. But you caught it before my revision. You're quick.

(I'm not liking the enameling on the lozenge but want other opinions.)


----------



## Hyacinth

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - i think i posted this in the wrong place so i will put it here - .   can someone id this flap front coach,  made in usa?   number is COG  9635.  i checked ebay but couldn't find it.  it measures 11 x 7.5 w/ a 20" strap drop.  thank you!!  bobbie



I can't find it but I'll keep looking.


----------



## MudpieVivi

Hi does anyone know which bag this is? Found at an Outlet so wondering if it's MFF...Thank you!


----------



## giagnm

bmarie11, here's the thread for identifying Coach bags.  If you post here, they can help you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html


----------



## bmarie11

Hyacinth said:


> I can't find it but I'll keep looking.



thank you,  hyacinth!!    this one is a hard one to 'google' -    all i know is i think it's a messenger?   and it's the one that was on a 1981 coach ad -  bobbie


----------



## BeenBurned

MudpieVivi said:


> Hi does anyone know which bag this is? Found at an Outlet so wondering if it's MFF...Thank you!


What's the serial number?


----------



## ozmodiar

MudpieVivi said:


> Hi does anyone know which bag this is? Found at an Outlet so wondering if it's MFF...Thank you!



It is MFF, it's a Chelsea satchel that just came out at the oulets.


----------



## BagLdy003

I need some help. I am looking for the mens bi fold wallet in the bleecker tattoo print. Can anyone help me with a style# 
I was on hold with Coach forever and they couldnt tell me. The bleecker tattoo print looks like the picture of the bag I attached below! 

Please help, I really want to get the wallet for my BF.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MudpieVivi

ozmodiar said:


> It is MFF, it's a Chelsea satchel that just came out at the oulets.


 
Thanks ozmodiar! 

With your name provided I managed to google it to find its dimensions. I'm not liking it so asking my aunt (who lives in San Jose) to return it.

Thanks Been Burned, I do not have the style / creed no. because the bag is not with me; my aunt helped me get this from her outlet


----------



## go_dragons

I saw this on Ann's Fabulous Find.  Please help my put a name to the purse.  Thanks.

annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/troy_s_uploads/coach/black_coach/front/56607-1-eng-US/front_large.jpg


----------



## BethanyL

I saw these on another Coach thread but it doesn't state the name
Anyone know what they are?  I love them!


----------



## BagLdy003

This is apart of the new "Peyton" line which is due out late Dec. early January from what I have been told. 



BethanyL said:


> I saw these on another Coach thread but it doesn't state the name
> Anyone know what they are? I love them!


----------



## Badgegirl

Can someone help me ID this bag?  I found it on craigslist.  New, never used.  A tan briefcase.  The seller thinks it is around 4-5 years old. Given as a gift to sellers mother.  She asked for an offer.  I don't like to low ball people so I tried to research and find a price range for this bag.  I can't find anything online to help me out!  I had a pic of the front but deleated it my accident.  Seller is sending me another one to post here.  The serial number is AOC-5328.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## Badgegirl

^^^^ same bag more pics^^^^^ Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Indigowaters

Can someone tell me what bag this is? I've been looking for a number for years. www.flic.kr/p/4QZdG


----------



## BeenBurned

Indigowaters said:


> Can someone tell me what bag this is? I've been looking for a number for years. www.flic.kr/p/4QZdG


I can't tell from the picture you posted whether the sides tuck in and snap.

It looks like it might be 6086:


----------



## Indigowaters

Thank you so much! *Running to find*. 


BeenBurned said:


> I can't tell from the picture you posted whether the sides tuck in and snap.
> 
> It looks like it might be 6086:


----------



## BeenBurned

Indigowaters said:


> Thank you so much! *Running to find*.


You're welcome! I don't think you'll find any though. I already looked.


----------



## Hyacinth

Badgegirl said:


> ^^^^ same bag more pics^^^^^ Any help would be greatly appreciated!



It's called a Trader Brief and was made in 2000. I don't have any info on what price it originally sold for.


----------



## Badgegirl

Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## Hyacinth

Badgegirl said:


> Thank you Hyacinth!



You're welcome!


----------



## wis3ly

The bag in the middle?


----------



## DemRam

go_dragons said:


> I saw this on Ann's Fabulous Find.  Please help my put a name to the purse.  Thanks.
> 
> annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/troy_s_uploads/coach/black_coach/front/56607-1-eng-US/front_large.jpg




That bag is style number 9340 and I have it listed as a "Retro Hippie" - though I'm not sure if that's the precise name.

I owned that bag at one time and mine was from 2003.


----------



## starrymaz

wis3ly said:


> The bag in the middle?



It's called the Legacy Leather Top Handle, style # 12655. It came out in 2008 and retailed for $758.


----------



## spankiefrankie

I'm looking for a french wallet that looks exactly like these two purses. it has a turnlock, the braiding, and the exact denim on white. I saw one on ebay months ago and i can't believe i let it get away. Can anyone give me the style number to the wallet? Here's examples of the purses

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-DENIM-LEG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53ddcb4641

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-De...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef79c402


----------



## starrymaz

spankiefrankie said:


> I'm looking for a french wallet that looks exactly like these two purses. it has a turnlock, the braiding, and the exact denim on white. I saw one on ebay months ago and i can't believe i let it get away. Can anyone give me the style number to the wallet? Here's examples of the purses
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-DENIM-LEG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53ddcb4641
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-De...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef79c402



The Legacy Denim Framed French Purse (wallet) is style # 40312.


----------



## wis3ly

starrymaz said:


> It's called the Legacy Leather Top Handle, style # 12655. It came out in 2008 and retailed for $758.


 
So it's not part of the 65th anniversary collection and thus do not have the legacy stripes lining?


----------



## lalalalala51

Ok, I just received the Coach outlet 20% coupon in the mail, and on the other side of the card there are these two beautiful (leather?) Coach bags with the signature "C" embossed all over the bags. One of them is black and the other one is red. The black one looks like a domed satchel style and the red one looks like a tote style with a turnlock detail very similar (if not the same) to the turnlock in the Garnet style. Can anyone please help me ID these bags? I'm totally drooling all over them. :greengrin: Thank you in advance!


----------



## LKKay

images.craigslist.org/3n23o43l45O55Q65T69btca5bc6bae2a01241.jpg
Can I know the name of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

wis3ly said:


> So it's not part of the 65th anniversary collection and thus do not have the legacy stripes lining?



Nope, it's part of the '08 Legacy line, made of Garcia leather. The Top Handle has solid colored satin lining, as you can see here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Bl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439bad5f35

Most of the other bags from the '08 Legacy line have solid colored lining, but the Legacy Tote 12705 has the variegated Legacy Stripe lining, which looks like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEGACY-LE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d270a91b8


----------



## hoeyoujustmad

These shoes please


----------



## BeenBurned

hoeyoujustmad said:


> These shoes please


Look under the leather band/strap that goes across the foot. THere should be the style name, number, size info imprinted.


----------



## wis3ly

hoeyoujustmad said:


> These shoes please


 
Based on this auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Karen-Gun...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item588499fabe

It looks like the *Karen Soft Nappa*, Style # *A0453 (33825 3) and retailed at $159*


----------



## go_dragons

Can anyone id the gray one on the right?  Thanks.



wis3ly said:


> The bag in the middle?


----------



## starrymaz

wis3ly said:


> The bag in the middle?





go_dragons said:


> Can anyone id the gray one on the right?  Thanks.



That's the Legacy Leather Tote, style # 12705, also from the 2008 Legacy line.


----------



## pinnacle

Does anyone know the style #? TIA! = )


----------



## BeenBurned

pinnacle said:


> Does anyone know the style #? TIA! = )


The style number is the second half of the serial number on the creed.


----------



## pzold

pinnacle said:


> Does anyone know the style #? TIA! = )


 It's the Bleecker Woven Flap # 12364 MSRP $549


----------



## pzold

starrymaz said:


> Nope, it's part of the '08 Legacy line, made of Garcia leather. The Top Handle has solid colored satin lining, as you can see here:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Bl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439bad5f35
> 
> Most of the other bags from the '08 Legacy line have solid colored lining, but the Legacy Tote 12705 has the variegated Legacy Stripe lining, which looks like this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEGACY-LE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d270a91b8


 
Starry,

My 08 Satchel # 12704 has the Varigated Legacy Stripe Lining too like my Tote 12705.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lalalalala51 said:


> Ok, I just received the Coach outlet 20% coupon in the mail, and on the other side of the card there are these two beautiful (leather?) Coach bags with the signature "C" embossed all over the bags. One of them is black and the other one is red. The black one looks like a domed satchel style and the red one looks like a tote style with a turnlock detail very similar (if not the same) to the turnlock in the Garnet style. Can anyone please help me ID these bags? I'm totally drooling all over them. :greengrin: Thank you in advance!


I'm going to guess they are part of the MFF new patent bags coming out...


----------



## wis3ly

It looks like a Thompson, but I don't think the Thompson had the flower hangtag and the tassel on the zipper looks longer...


----------



## hpfranatic

Hello TPF Community!

I just joined because I really have just been searching endlessly to find an incredibly cute coach bag swinging on the shoulders of a girl crossing the street the other day, and the majority of my google efforts have led me to your coach-ID'ing expertise.

I don't have any pictures of the one i saw, unfortunately,--otherwise i might have been labeled as a stalker--but this is what I can describe of it:

- a cross body / shoulder bag
- it was in that khaki/beige color with brown trim (i've never owned a coach bag before ((because i'm determined that this cutie is going to be my first!!)) so pardon any misplaced/inaccurate terminology)
- i believe the print is signature style? had capital C's inverted all over, i think.
- the front had a flap, covering the top half
- it was a good size, pretty wide too! it was rectangularish on the bottom, but the top was like a stretched semi-circle. so overall it looked like a train case. see below

shape wise, it was kind of like this: http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7612542/c/559.html?mr:referralID=9331bdf2-e00f-11de-8c5c-000423c27407

a similar looking coach: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



except the top should be curved, like the train case above & the real one was lighter in color. more khaki-ish than this browner print.

Thanks in advance!
If you know the model, please let me know where I would be able to buy it from at a reasonable price

Thank you : )!!


----------



## oldbag

Hyacinth said:


> I only have one bad photo of a Taylor Zip and it shows a square strap buckle rather than a rounded one. And it looks like the top on the Taylor is flat rather than indented by the zipper, so I don't think that's it.


This bag is the Swagger and sold originally for $252.00


----------



## oldbag

I am not 100% sure but this might be the Pocket purse which retailed for $146.00


----------



## oldbag

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - i think i posted this in the wrong place so i will put it here - .   can someone id this flap front coach,  made in usa?   number is COG  9635.  i checked ebay but couldn't find it.  it measures 11 x 7.5 w/ a 20" strap drop.  thank you!!  bobbie


This looks like the Pocket purse which retailed for $146.00


----------



## DemRam

Originally Posted by *bmarie11* 

                      hi everybody - i think i posted this in the wrong place so i will put it here - . can someone id this flap front coach, made in usa? number is COG 9635. i checked ebay but couldn't find it. it measures 11 x 7.5 w/ a 20" strap drop. thank you!! bobbie 




oldbag said:


> This looks like the Pocket purse which retailed for $146.00



*Style number 9635 is the Convertible Clutch.
*


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the style name of 9145? TIA.


----------



## DemRam

BeenBurned said:


> What is the style name of 9145? TIA.


Attached Thumbnails 					 					 




I have style number 9145 listed as a "Legacy Medium Studio Flap".


----------



## Robicslady

Hello experts- I saw on adorable little bag in a consignment store yesterday- I was unable to take a picture w/ my cell phone as the store owner was hovering.  It looks like an older Coach flap swingpack in an inky purpley-blue.  I memorized the number inside:  E8P- 4108.  Any info?  I must really want it because I dreamed about it last night!  TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

DemRam said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have style number 9145 listed as a "Legacy Medium Studio Flap".


Thank you so much!


----------



## cellobax

I purchased this bag in 2004 or 2005 from the Factory Store in Woodbury Commons (NY). I've searched eBay, Google, and the Internet Archive, and I'm sure if I continued, I'd eventually find this bag, but I really should be working. So, here are some photos. It's a suede/pebbled leather bag and the color is "orchid." Larger photos can be viewed here. The style number is 5773 (the label reads No. D04S-5773"). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

cellobax said:


> I purchased this bag in 2004 or 2005 from the Factory Store in Woodbury Commons (NY). I've searched eBay, Google, and the Internet Archive, and I'm sure if I continued, I'd eventually find this bag, but I really should be working. So, here are some photos. It's a suede/pebbled leather bag and the color is "orchid." Larger photos can be viewed here. The style number is 5773 (the label reads No. D04S-5773"). Thanks in advance!



It's called a Chelsea Nubuc Messenger


----------



## Hyacinth

Robicslady said:


> Hello experts- I saw on adorable little bag in a consignment store yesterday- I was unable to take a picture w/ my cell phone as the store owner was hovering.  It looks like an older Coach flap swingpack in an inky purpley-blue.  I memorized the number inside:  E8P- 4108.  Any info?  I must really want it because I dreamed about it last night!  TIA!



Cute bag! I had one but it was just too small for me, LOVED the color though - and it was actually called Ink. It's a Soho Small Flap and listed for $168 in 1998.


----------



## Hyacinth

hpfranatic said:


> Hello TPF Community!
> 
> I just joined because I really have just been searching endlessly to find an incredibly cute coach bag swinging on the shoulders of a girl crossing the street the other day, and the majority of my google efforts have led me to your coach-ID'ing expertise.
> 
> I don't have any pictures of the one i saw, unfortunately,--otherwise i might have been labeled as a stalker--but this is what I can describe of it:
> 
> - a cross body / shoulder bag
> - it was in that khaki/beige color with brown trim (i've never owned a coach bag before ((because i'm determined that this cutie is going to be my first!!)) so pardon any misplaced/inaccurate terminology)
> - i believe the print is signature style? had capital C's inverted all over, i think.
> - the front had a flap, covering the top half
> - it was a good size, pretty wide too! it was rectangularish on the bottom, but the top was like a stretched semi-circle. so overall it looked like a train case. see below
> 
> shape wise, it was kind of like this: http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7612542/c/559.html?mr:referralID=9331bdf2-e00f-11de-8c5c-000423c27407
> 
> a similar looking coach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the top should be curved, like the train case above & the real one was lighter in color. more khaki-ish than this browner print.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> If you know the model, please let me know where I would be able to buy it from at a reasonable price
> 
> Thank you : )!!



There's nothing I can find so far that matches your description but it's probably a newer bag that I'm not familiar with. This will Bump up your post a bit and maybe someone will see it who can figure out what style it is.

Good luck!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                      I only have one bad photo of a Taylor Zip and it shows a square strap buckle rather than a rounded one. And it looks like the top on the Taylor is flat rather than indented by the zipper, so I don't think that's it. 



oldbag said:


> This bag is the Swagger and sold originally for $252.00



Since the original question and post is four pages back, I'm going to post the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-79.html#post13196728

I considered the Swagger but in my catalog it looks like it has an extended top zipper with one end that comes out about an inch past the end of the bag, and I didn't see that on the photos in the original post. The catalog also described the shape as "tapered" and in the catalog pic it looks like it tapers a bit on the sides when you look at it from the front but I didn't see that in the post's pics either, maybe they meant the other direction. 

Wow, that's quite a price difference too, did they actually lower the price later? My 1989 book shows $178. I know Coach was going through some hard times in the late 90's but that's a _serious_ price cut.


----------



## Robicslady

Hyacinth said:


> Cute bag! I had one but it was just too small for me, LOVED the color though - and it was actually called Ink. It's a Soho Small Flap and listed for $168 in 1998.


 Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## oldbag

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> I only have one bad photo of a Taylor Zip and it shows a square strap buckle rather than a rounded one. And it looks like the top on the Taylor is flat rather than indented by the zipper, so I don't think that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the original question and post is four pages back, I'm going to post the link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-79.html#post13196728
> 
> I considered the Swagger but in my catalog it looks like it has an extended top zipper with one end that comes out about an inch past the end of the bag, and I didn't see that on the photos in the original post. The catalog also described the shape as "tapered" and in the catalog pic it looks like it tapers a bit on the sides when you look at it from the front but I didn't see that in the post's pics either, maybe they meant the other direction.
> 
> Wow, that's quite a price difference too, did they actually lower the price later? My 1989 book shows $178. I know Coach was going through some hard times in the late 90's but that's a _serious_ price cut.


I owned the swagger at one time before I gave it to my mother. I have a photo from the 1991 catalog and from looking at the photos in the post it sure looks like what I had. My zipper closed all the way. I don't think my mother ever used the bag and knowing her it is still in her closet looking just like it did when I gave it to her more than 20 years ago.


----------



## hpfranatic

Thanks for trying to help, Hyacinth : )!


----------



## cellobax

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Chelsea Nubuc Messenger



Thank you!!!


----------



## smoore

Can anyone tell me what this wallet is called/style #(i think it is bleeker?).  I bought it a little over a yr ago but cant remember what it is called.  Thanks!  Also do you know what the color is called?


----------



## BeenBurned

smoore said:


> Can anyone tell me what this wallet is called/style #(i think it is bleeker?).  I bought it a little over a yr ago but cant remember what it is called.  Thanks!  Also do you know what the color is called?


Is it espresso?


----------



## AlyssaP22

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think its a Brooke...


----------



## smoore

AlyssaP22 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think its a Brooke...



It is the peyton inlaid tote and available to order.  Check out this thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/shes-here-shes-here-do-not-walk-run-533823.html


----------



## ozmodiar

AlyssaP22 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I think its a Brooke...



Peyton Inlaid Tote 14516 $398

This bag is new; there are a couple of current threads about it.


----------



## ozmodiar

smoore said:


> Can anyone tell me what this wallet is called/style #(i think it is bleeker?).  I bought it a little over a yr ago but cant remember what it is called.  Thanks!  Also do you know what the color is called?



Bleecker Patent Slim Envelope Wallet 41557 in mahogany.


----------



## smoore

ozmodiar said:


> Bleecker Patent Slim Envelope Wallet 41557 in mahogany.



Thank you so much!


----------



## LoveLove33

Hi Everyone 
I have a question - I saw someone with a coach bag walking down the street and I've been trying for SO long now to try and identify what the name and style number is of the bag because I NEEEEDDD To get it!! It's not on the Coach website so I'm hoping I could find it on Ebay.. I'll give a description and if anyone has ideas please let me know OR if anyone knows a site that shows all Coach bags that would be AWESOME!!

- It was a leather handbag..short handles that were big gold beads. It had a kiss lock closure and was a stunning bright teal/blueish colour. It was bigger than the traditional clutch and floppy like...

Hope this is a good enough description and if anyone can help that would be aweosme!! I Want this purse soo bad 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Have you looked on auction sites for any relative images that resemble what you saw? That might help, after all YOU saw it, we are just trying to get an idea from what you tell us.


----------



## wis3ly

Can anyone ID this?

I know it's from the original Poppy collection..but I don't know the name or the style #


----------



## wis3ly

Here's the pic:


----------



## kristinmcd

wis3ly said:


> Here's the pic:




*COACH Red Poppy Applique Suede Crossbody Hippie 9257*


----------



## wis3ly

kristinmcd said:


> *COACH Red Poppy Applique Suede Crossbody Hippie 9257*


 
Thank You! Now I just have to find one..


----------



## wis3ly

Can anyone tell me what two-toned bag came in this color?

Wallet on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Legacy-Fr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efad3f178


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wis3ly said:


> Can anyone tell me what two-toned bag came in this color?
> 
> Wallet on eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Legacy-Fr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efad3f178



None AFAIK, just a matching wristlet with a kisslock and snaps.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found this on the Japan or China site... what is it from 2006?


----------



## kristinmcd

It's a Mandy with kisslock pockets!


----------



## zoocat

LoveLove33 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have a question - I saw someone with a coach bag walking down the street and I've been trying for SO long now to try and identify what the name and style number is of the bag because I NEEEEDDD To get it!! It's not on the Coach website so I'm hoping I could find it on Ebay.. I'll give a description and if anyone has ideas please let me know OR if anyone knows a site that shows all Coach bags that would be AWESOME!!
> 
> - It was a leather handbag..short handles that were big gold beads. It had a kiss lock closure and was a stunning bright teal/blueish colour. It was bigger than the traditional clutch and floppy like...
> 
> Hope this is a good enough description and if anyone can help that would be aweosme!! I Want this purse soo bad
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




Would it happen to be this bag?  If so, I know it's called Aubrey.  Pretty sure it was a Bleecker Street limited edition.  Not sure about much else.  Maybe someone else has more info.


----------



## bouncin

I know the name of this one, but does anyone know when it was in the boutique? There is no creed inside so there are no numbers to decipher.
TIA


----------



## Toonces

Hi,
I know this is called a perfume print, but this is a bag I purchased on ebay that I'm having some issues with the seller and the bag's condition.  It was suggested to me that I contact Coach about possibly getting a replacement based on the sealant issues with the handle on the bag.

I was told it was called "perfume print" but I don't have a styel # to call Jax with.  Can anyone help?  It's a top handled pouch with kisslock compartments on either side.


----------



## ozmodiar

bouncin said:


> I know the name of this one, but does anyone know when it was in the boutique? There is no creed inside so there are no numbers to decipher.
> TIA



I'm not sure of the exact months, but it was in boutiques last spring.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Toonces said:


> Hi,
> I know this is called a perfume print, but this is a bag I purchased on ebay that I'm having some issues with the seller and the bag's condition.  It was suggested to me that I contact Coach about possibly getting a replacement based on the sealant issues with the handle on the bag.
> 
> I was told it was called "perfume print" but I don't have a styel # to call Jax with.  Can anyone help?  It's a top handled pouch with kisslock compartments on either side.



I found this info on it, but I'm still looking for the creed #


----------



## Toonces

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I found this info on it, but I'm still looking for the creed #



Miss Evy...you do rock!   At least this gives me something to call Jax with and find out where I'm at.  Let me know if you do find a style #?


----------



## sfrechette

Hi, Can someone please tell me what the style of this small coach bag is? I am going to sell it but I am not familiar enough with coach to identify the style name. THanks!


----------



## Toonces

wis3ly said:


> Thank You! Now I just have to find one..




Here's one!  NMA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-RED-SUEDE...H_Handbags?hash=item5ad59e171b#ht_6606wt_1009


----------



## September24

Can anyone tell me the name/style number of the tote in this coupon? Thanks!

https://e.coach.com/servlet/website...1z0vf.26y_b.2eEYXYBXUYVE2.26yzbvu_9v.2e.26ETU


Sorry, not sure how to just get the pic from it!


----------



## BeenBurned

September24 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/style number of the tote in this coupon? Thanks!
> 
> https://e.coach.com/servlet/website...1z0vf.26y_b.2eEYXYBXUYVE2.26yzbvu_9v.2e.26ETU
> 
> 
> Sorry, not sure how to just get the pic from it!


Is it 13973? 

Is this a listing for the same style? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COACH-SIGNA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d13cb03


----------



## wis3ly

September24 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/style number of the tote in this coupon? Thanks!
> 
> https://e.coach.com/servlet/website...1z0vf.26y_b.2eEYXYBXUYVE2.26yzbvu_9v.2e.26ETU
> 
> 
> Sorry, not sure how to just get the pic from it!


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Hampton-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439c1b75c2

NMA


----------



## September24

wis3ly said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Hampton-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439c1b75c2
> 
> NMA


 

Thank you! Love that gray color!


----------



## Toonces

Any idea what this line is called?  The wallet style # is 42162 and the little card case with the chain is 42159. 

Thanks!

The tag says CJI LTHCMP CLU BRASS/GO







This one says: CJI LTH PSS CS BRASS/GO


----------



## ozmodiar

Toonces said:


> Any idea what this line is called?  The wallet style # is 42162 and the little card case with the chain is 42159.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The tag says CJI LTHCMP CLU BRASS/GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one says: CJI LTH PSS CS BRASS/GO



I don't know these in particular, but CJI is Coach Japan (I was never clear what the "I" stood for).

So the first one is a Japan exclusive Leather Compact Clutch. I'm not sure what the PSS stands for; I thought PSS CS might be something like passport case, but that looks too small for a passport.


----------



## ozmodiar

sfrechette said:


> Hi, Can someone please tell me what the style of this small coach bag is? I am going to sell it but I am not familiar enough with coach to identify the style name. THanks!
> 
> View attachment 963841



That looks like a Signature Soho Hobo.


----------



## louislover260

ozmodiar said:


> I don't know these in particular, but CJI is Coach Japan (I was never clear what the "I" stood for).
> 
> So the first one is a Japan exclusive Leather Compact Clutch. I'm not sure what the PSS stands for; I thought PSS CS might be something like passport case, but that looks too small for a passport.




Pass case, like ID or train card...  they look maybe like Penelope to me with the coach lozenge


----------



## ontheshore

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if G30-6610 is a legitimate model number?  Also, what is the significance of a "circle within a circle" on the top right corner of the creed?  Does that usually denote a retail item that was sent to a factory store? 

I don't have any pictures to offer, I was just inquiring about the model number.

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

ontheshore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if G30-6610 is a legitimate model number?  Also, what is the significance of a "circle within a circle" on the top right corner of the creed?  Does that usually denote a retail item that was sent to a factory store?
> 
> I don't have any pictures to offer, I was just inquiring about the model number.
> 
> Thank you


It's impossible to authenticate a bag based on a serial number. Counterfeiter can and do use legitimate serial numbers on fakes. That's why it's important for us to see the bag, the style, the creed, the hardware, stitching, straps, etc. 

(The only thing a serial number can _possibly_ tell us without seeing the item is *un-authenticity*. If the serial number doesn't match the style of bag it's on or if the serial number is a known invalid number that Coach has never used, we can state that a bag is fake.) But we cannot determine authenticity without seeing the item. 

The bullet mark you refer to indicates that the item was purchased at an outlet.


----------



## ontheshore

BeenBurned said:


> It's impossible to authenticate a bag based on a serial number. Counterfeiter can and do use legitimate serial numbers on fakes. That's why it's important for us to see the bag, the style, the creed, the hardware, stitching, straps, etc.
> 
> (The only thing a serial number can _possibly_ tell us without seeing the item is *un-authenticity*. If the serial number doesn't match the style of bag it's on or if the serial number is a known invalid number that Coach has never used, we can state that a bag is fake.) But we cannot determine authenticity without seeing the item.
> 
> The bullet mark you refer to indicates that the item was purchased at an outlet.



Thank you for your patience.  The purse is very small and narrow, (about 7 x 7) and the creed is almost impossible to photograph I took about six tries and the one uploaded was the best.  Hope the pics are enough.

Thanks again.


----------



## ontheshore

Continued from #1288:

Here's a clear picture of the creed.  I'm new and not familiar with this forum.  Should this be posted in an authentication thread instead? 

Thank you.


----------



## CassyB

Were there ever any Vintage Coach bags made in Korea?  The number inside is 501-31? 

Thanks,

Cassy


----------



## BeenBurned

CassyB said:


> Were there ever any Vintage Coach bags made in Korea?  The number inside is 501-31?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cassy


No, it's fake. Coach was never made in Korea and the serial number is a known fake number.


----------



## LKKay

A friend of mine was wondering what it's called? Sorry the picture's so small, it's the only one she could take.
(The strap is khaki-coloured and the leather is pink)

Thanks!


----------



## pukasonqo

i saw this auction and although it is way to expensive i was wondering what is the name of the bag? is it easy to find? it is a beautiful bag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-leather-H...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588843a3
thanks!


----------



## wis3ly

pukasonqo said:


> i saw this auction and although it is way to expensive i was wondering what is the name of the bag? is it easy to find? it is a beautiful bag!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-leather-H...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588843a3
> thanks!


 
Chelsea Abbey in Tobacco. It is pretty rare. A whole set including wallet, keychain small wallet, and Wristlet sold for about $700 total several weeks ago. One tpf-er got the same bag for $165 + Shipping a month or two ago. I would wait since $650 is too much for the bag IMO


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you *wis3ly*!
it is a beautiful bag, haven't seen one like that (i am new to coach)and would love to be able to find one...but not at 650!
and to get it for 165, that was one really lucky TPFer!


----------



## LKKay

images.craigslist.org/3nd3ka3m85T65P15S29cl10475852fb081fce.jpg
Can I know the name of this bag please? Thanks!


----------



## wis3ly

LKKay said:


> images.craigslist.org/3nd3ka3m85T65P15S29cl10475852fb081fce.jpg
> Can I know the name of this bag please? Thanks!


 
Looks like a MFF tote.


----------



## AlyssaP22

This isn't really an item name question but I did not know where else to put it. 
Last night I received a Legacy Stripe Bangle as a early xmas gift. I was wondering if anyone knew if the bracelet was sterling silver? If I washed by hands with it on would it turn my arm green? I am thinking probably not but I just want to make sure.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

AlyssaP22 said:


> This isn't really an item name question but I did not know where else to put it.
> Last night I received a Legacy Stripe Bangle as a early xmas gift. I was wondering if anyone knew if the bracelet was sterling silver? If I washed by hands with it on would it turn my arm green? I am thinking probably not but I just want to make sure.


I've had mine for a while and have had NO problems with any green (which indicates copper is present in the metal mix).  I've washed with it, used hand creme, no problems!


----------



## BeenBurned

AlyssaP22 said:


> This isn't really an item name question but I did not know where else to put it.
> Last night I received a Legacy Stripe Bangle as a early xmas gift. I was wondering if anyone knew if the bracelet was sterling silver? If I washed by hands with it on would it turn my arm green? I am thinking probably not but I just want to make sure.


I don't think the metal is sterling. The enameled bracelets on their website are described as "palladium or gold _plated_," so I assume that over time, the plating will wear off. Whether it'll turn your skin green or not, I don't know.

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-10051-38454-en?t1Id=38451&t2Id=38454&tier=2


----------



## AlyssaP22

Thank you beenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

AlyssaP22 said:


> Thank you beenBurned


You're welcome.


----------



## Coach10619

The satchel version of the Abbey ( the laced leather satchel ), just went for $140 
I was watching it but, sadly wasn't online when the auction ended or I would have bid on it in a heartbeat!!!



wis3ly said:


> Chelsea Abbey in Tobacco. It is pretty rare. A whole set including wallet, keychain small wallet, and Wristlet sold for about $700 total several weeks ago. One tpf-er got the same bag for $165 + Shipping a month or two ago. I would wait since $650 is too much for the bag IMO


----------



## MJLOVER33

*hello everyone..merry xmas!

ok, well i got this bag as a gift 2 or 3 years ago and Im gonna sell it now, but I would like to know the name of it before I sell it....its hard to take a good pic capturing the C's with this one, anyone know the name???*


----------



## Hyacinth

MJLOVER33 said:


> *hello everyone..merry xmas!
> 
> ok, well i got this bag as a gift 2 or 3 years ago and Im gonna sell it now, but I would like to know the name of it before I sell it....its hard to take a good pic capturing the C's with this one, anyone know the name???*



Can you get a clear photo of the creed patch, and post the serial number? Thanks!


----------



## MJLOVER33

*I am not a coach lover, I am actually a LV lover so I have no idea what a creed patch is LOL...but here is the serial number...*


----------



## MJLOVER33

*anyone??:*sad:


----------



## starrymaz

MJLOVER33 said:


> *I am not a coach lover, I am actually a LV lover so I have no idea what a creed patch is LOL...but here is the serial number...*



That's the creed patch in your picture. 

It's the Signature Studded Gallery Tote from 2007. The retail price was $358.


----------



## MJLOVER33

ooooooooooh ok lol

was it a special edition bag??

I was once told it was because of the material but idk..lol


----------



## LKKay




----------



## louigirlxo

Don't get mad when you see how many bags im asking about.Please help, and thank-you!





<br>
1.no-j0868-11811
<br>




2.no-g2s-9326
<br>




3.no e-6i2156

4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/louigirlxo showcase/SDC13122.jpg

9.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/louigirlxo showcase/SDC13136.jpg

10.http://i45.tinypic.com/a0i4wj.jpg


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

LKKay, that's a signature poppy demi, it's from 2006, I got it for my birthday 3 years ago and I keep it safely tucked away for special occassions.


----------



## LKKay

burb3rrylov3r said:


> LKKay, that's a signature poppy demi, it's from 2006, I got it for my birthday 3 years ago and I keep it safely tucked away for special occassions.


 Thank you, burb3rrylov3r!


----------



## MrsPink82

I hope this is in the right thread, I'm still learning my way around TPF!

I'm really curious as to what other colors the Madison Carryalls are going to come and I found this small Madison wallet (I hope the pic is attached!) on the Coach Japan site.  The name of the pic is 43241_b4ca.  Whenever I try to use the links for the drilldown it just sends me to the Coach homepage, so would some dear person maybe be able to tell me if the carryall might be coming in that color please?  TIA!


----------



## cp71800

I need help in identifying  2 Coach satchel bags.  The first one is a Coach Heritage Stripe Satchel but I do not have the style #.  Its brown/mahogany/khaki signature stripe with 2 zippers on the top (sort of like the 13190 style but 2 zipper openings) Its a large satchel.

The other satchel is Coach Tattersall (sorry for any mispellings) and also a satchel similar to the size (& style) of my 1st ID at the top but white with the colorful stripes.

TIA to everyone or anyone that can help me find these!  (sorry I have no pictures)


----------



## Toonces

Hi,
I bought this some time ago, and have decided it's not for me, but I have no idea what it's called!  Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## fox0r

I'm looking for a few item numbers to write down for my wishlist XD  I haven't  been able to track the down on ebay to find the numbers myself.

Keyfobs (all are patent I think):
Pegasus
Cupcake

Scarves:
There's a tartan that's pink that matches the new Poppy bags?


----------



## dawnqueenb69

fox0r said:


> I'm looking for a few item numbers to write down for my wishlist XD I haven't been able to track the down on ebay to find the numbers myself.
> 
> Keyfobs (all are patent I think):
> Pegasus
> Cupcake
> 
> Scarves:
> There's a tartan that's pink that matches the new Poppy bags?


 *I want that Pegasus too, I love it...*


----------



## wis3ly

what bag is this?


----------



## starrymaz

LKKay said:


>



It's a Signature Poppy Demi, style 6264.


----------



## starrymaz

louigirlxo said:


> Don't get mad when you see how many bags im asking about.Please help, and thank-you!



Please also post pictures of the creeds for these bags. This will help us to ID the bags. Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

wis3ly said:


> what bag is this?



Canvas Pocket Tortilla With Snake, style 4461. The trim is snakeskin.


----------



## fox0r

fox0r said:


> I'm looking for a few item numbers to write down for my wishlist XD  I haven't  been able to track the down on ebay to find the numbers myself.
> 
> Keyfobs (all are patent I think):
> Pegasus
> Cupcake
> 
> Scarves:
> There's a tartan that's pink that matches the new Poppy bags?



I found the numbers for the Pegasus (92542) and the Cupcake (92558).  Now I'm looking for the Fox numbers!  I need one of him!

Still no numbers for the tartan pinky scarf that I can find.


----------



## Hyacinth

fox0r said:


> I found the numbers for the Pegasus (92542) and the Cupcake (92558).  Now I'm looking for the Fox numbers!  I need one of him!
> 
> Still no numbers for the tartan pinky scarf that I can find.



The Fox should be 92357


----------



## Hyacinth

Toonces said:


> Hi,
> I bought this some time ago, and have decided it's not for me, but I have no idea what it's called!  Thanks for the help in advance!



Is it a really small bag, about 5x6 inches? If so, it's a Soho MacDougal Zip Bag. The serial number has a mistake hat we've seen on a few other Coaches from around that time.


----------



## fox0r

Hyacinth said:


> The Fox should be 92357




Yes, THAT fox.  I just need to find him for sale somewhere.  Is he really old or something?  I have a thing for foxes lol.

I also got the number for the scarf - 98809.  Just in case someone else needs it!


----------



## Toonces

Hyacinth said:


> Is it a really small bag, about 5x6 inches? If so, it's a Soho MacDougal Zip Bag. The serial number has a mistake hat we've seen on a few other Coaches from around that time.




Yeah, it's small, but more like 9 L x 7 W x 5 D.  Is the serial # mistake something to be concerned about?   It is authentic, correct?


----------



## BeenBurned

fox0r said:


> Yes, THAT fox.  I just need to find him for sale somewhere.  Is he really old or something?  I have a thing for foxes lol.
> 
> I also got the number for the scarf - 98809.  Just in case someone else needs it!


I believe the fox keychain came out during the summer of 2008.


----------



## mzbag

Hi please ID this Coach item name and history. 

I have posted in Authenticate forum it's authentic thanks again for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> Hi please ID this Coach item name and history.
> 
> I have posted in Authenticate forum it's authentic thanks again for your help.


Hamptons patchwork wristlet, style 40429.


----------



## mzbag

BeenBurned said:


> Hamptons patchwork wristlet, style 40429.


 
Thanks BeenBurned for your assistance.


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> Thanks BeenBurned for your assistance.


You're welcome.


----------



## guancia

I know I've seen this clutch before. I just can't remember the name of it.


----------



## thethrowdown

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/if-someone-said-i-will-buy-you-any-543110-2.html

Please ID the purse that mlsephoralover uses as an avatar. It can be found in the link above


----------



## fox0r

thethrowdown said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/if-someone-said-i-will-buy-you-any-543110-2.html
> 
> Please ID the purse that mlsephoralover uses as an avatar. It can be found in the link above



I'm not sure what it is... But you could always PM her and ask her!  I'm sure she'd tell you.


----------



## BeenBurned

thethrowdown said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/if-someone-said-i-will-buy-you-any-543110-2.html
> 
> Please ID the purse that mlsephoralover uses as an avatar. It can be found in the link above


It looks like an op art Sabrina but they come in different sizes (with different style numbers) and I can't tell what size the avatar is.


----------



## thethrowdown

fox0r said:


> I'm not sure what it is... But you could always PM her and ask her!  I'm sure she'd tell you.


 

Can't PM until I've been a member 5-days


----------



## katsrevenge

OK, I HOPE this is the right thread! I've spent a few hours reading around and this looks right..?

I have one Coach I need dated.. and the other I just want to know what it is.. And even worse.. I have no working dig cam at this time.. sorry!

So, descriptions. 
The one I need dated is a court type bag. (from the Coach site). It is the heavy black soft leather, no lining. One zip pocket (zipper is YKK with a small bit of chain and a ring on it) and all the fixings are brass. Stitching is nice, even and tight.. (still!)
Inside credo reads: "This is a Coach bag. It is made out of a completely natural glove tanned cowhide. The scars scratches veins and wrinkles are natural markings characteristic of full-grained leathers. Made in the United States." This is all in caps and looks to be evenly spaced but hard telling... I don't have great lighting in this house. There is a small target shaped mark by this. The serial reads M4C-9870. Still have the leather pull tag it came with.

It was given to me a while ago by someone I no longer talk to. The latch has come a bit loose and I'd like to get that replaced.. but I want to be sure I still can/can at all before taking the day trip to the Coach store or spending an hour of my life on the phone.

The one that needs ID'd. Small, soft black leather, black stitching. Flap top and turn latch. Looks a lot like the court bag, but no handle on the flap and is smaller. Measures 7 inches wide, slightly less at the top, 6 tall and the base is 2-2 1/2 inches. Nichol hardware. One inside pull out flap pocket (in leather) and one outside invisible type pocket on the back (it's level with the purse top). No lining. Strap is sewn leather, not 'leash style'. All stitch work is good and even and there are no 'fake' indications. Had a leather pull tag.. but I tossed it as I did not know any better. Had this one for a while too.

Creed reads: 'This is a Coach bag. It was handcrafted in Costa Rica of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. the variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full-grained leather.' (in all caps) Serial is H1P-9049
It is embossed on a pull out flap pocket (kinda like that SoHo bag early in this thread...)it may have a bullet on it.. hard to tell... again, this lil gal was a gift.

If you could even just send me to a working pic database I would be grateful! And if this is the wrong place, please accept my apologies!


----------



## Hyacinth

katsrevenge said:


> OK, I HOPE this is the right thread! I've spent a few hours reading around and this looks right..?
> 
> I have one Coach I need dated.. and the other I just want to know what it is.. And even worse.. I have no working dig cam at this time.. sorry!
> 
> So, descriptions.
> The one I need dated is a court type bag. (from the Coach site). It is the heavy black soft leather, no lining. One zip pocket (zipper is YKK with a small bit of chain and a ring on it) and all the fixings are brass. Stitching is nice, even and tight.. (still!)
> Inside credo reads: "This is a Coach bag. It is made out of a completely natural glove tanned cowhide. The scars scratches veins and wrinkles are natural markings characteristic of full-grained leathers. Made in the United States." This is all in caps and looks to be evenly spaced but hard telling... I don't have great lighting in this house. There is a small target shaped mark by this. The serial reads M4C-9870. Still have the leather pull tag it came with.
> 
> It was given to me a while ago by someone I no longer talk to. The latch has come a bit loose and I'd like to get that replaced.. but I want to be sure I still can/can at all before taking the day trip to the Coach store or spending an hour of my life on the phone.
> 
> The one that needs ID'd. Small, soft black leather, black stitching. Flap top and turn latch. Looks a lot like the court bag, but no handle on the flap and is smaller. Measures 7 inches wide, slightly less at the top, 6 tall and the base is 2-2 1/2 inches. Nichol hardware. One inside pull out flap pocket (in leather) and one outside invisible type pocket on the back (it's level with the purse top). No lining. Strap is sewn leather, not 'leash style'. All stitch work is good and even and there are no 'fake' indications. Had a leather pull tag.. but I tossed it as I did not know any better. Had this one for a while too.
> 
> Creed reads: 'This is a Coach bag. It was handcrafted in Costa Rica of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. the variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full-grained leather.' (in all caps) Serial is H1P-9049
> It is embossed on a pull out flap pocket (kinda like that SoHo bag early in this thread...)it may have a bullet on it.. hard to tell... again, this lil gal was a gift.
> 
> If you could even just send me to a working pic database I would be grateful! And if this is the wrong place, please accept my apologies!



You've come to the right place. 

There's a thread in the Coach Shopping Fourm called Answers to Authenticity Questions that has several posts explaining how to tell what year a Coach bag was made, as long as it's from 1994 or later. Bags from '94 to the present will always have at least one letter of the alphabet in the serial. 

There's also a list of commonly-used fake serial numbers. It's a very long thread but it's worth taking some time to read, here's one of the serial number posts:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...henticity-questions-94198-18.html#post6416493

The serial number on the first one would indicate a Court Bag from 1994, assuming that it's genuine. For that, we'd need to see photos.

The second one's serial indicates a Tango Flap Bag from 2001, again we'd need to see photos to figure if it's genuine. Here's one from an Ebay listing:


----------



## Hyacinth

guancia said:


> I know I've seen this clutch before. I just can't remember the name of it.
> View attachment 980774



Coach Soho Herringbone Clutch from 2004, I think Original price was $268 and the style number is 9747.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                      Is it a really small bag, about 5x6 inches? If so, it's a Soho MacDougal Zip Bag. The serial number has a mistake hat we've seen on a few other Coaches from around that time. 



Toonces said:


> Yeah, it's small, but more like 9 L x 7 W x 5 D.  Is the serial # mistake something to be concerned about?   It is authentic, correct?



Coach gives the measurements as 5" wide (side to side), 6"high, and 4" deep in their Holiday 1995 catalog, but their measurements have always been different from how other people measure them but that seems like a big difference. Can you check the creed stamp and see if any words are misspelled? 

It looks ok at first glance but with the differences in the measurements and the creed "glitch" it's got me wondering now. Trouble is that I only have one small picture to compare yours to. Maybe someone else who's more familiar with that bag might be able to say yes or no.


----------



## katsrevenge

Hyacinth said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> There's a thread in the Coach Shopping Fourm called Answers to Authenticity Questions that has several posts explaining how to tell what year a Coach bag was made, as long as it's from 1994 or later. Bags from '94 to the present will always have at least one letter of the alphabet in the serial.
> 
> There's also a list of commonly-used fake serial numbers. It's a very long thread but it's worth taking some time to read, here's one of the serial number posts:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...henticity-questions-94198-18.html#post6416493
> 
> The serial number on the first one would indicate a Court Bag from 1994, assuming that it's genuine. For that, we'd need to see photos.
> 
> The second one's serial indicates a Tango Flap Bag from 2001, again we'd need to see photos to figure if it's genuine. Here's one from an Ebay listing:




Thanks muchly! I was confused by the lack of two numbers in the serial for the year. Felt it better to just ask so I finally registered. If I had a cam that still worked (got sand in mine recently.. bah!) I'd have pics. I'm curious to know for sure; since I bought neither of these. I will say that if they are fakes they are some nice fakes; they'd be nice bags unlabeled. The court bag in particular. Love it, even though the leather is heavy!


----------



## ghall

what is this bag. name and style number. how much did/does it go for??? i MUST HAVE IT!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

ghall said:


> what is this bag. name and style number. how much did/does it go for??? i MUST HAVE IT!!!



Parker Slim Tote 14162 $358


----------



## ghall

Thanks Ozmodiar!

can't find it ANYWHERE!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## doraemon33

are these wallets real?

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/1525571622.html


----------



## starrymaz

doraemon33 said:


> are these wallets real?
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/1525571622.html



Hi, welcome to the forum! Please post your question in the Authenticate This Coach thread and see Post #1 for the format to use:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html


----------



## katybug1986

What is the official name/style # for this bag? Is it the poppy glam tote?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

katybug1986 said:


> What is the official name/style # for this bag? Is it the poppy glam tote?




yep


----------



## Toonces

Is this really considered a Peyton?   NMA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53def7e9a5


----------



## Toonces

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> Is it a really small bag, about 5x6 inches? If so, it's a Soho MacDougal Zip Bag. The serial number has a mistake hat we've seen on a few other Coaches from around that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Coach gives the measurements as 5" wide (side to side), 6"high, and 4" deep in their Holiday 1995 catalog, but their measurements have always been different from how other people measure them but that seems like a big difference. Can you check the creed stamp and see if any words are misspelled?
> 
> It looks ok at first glance but with the differences in the measurements and the creed "glitch" it's got me wondering now. Trouble is that I only have one small picture to compare yours to. Maybe someone else who's more familiar with that bag might be able to say yes or no.



I didn't notice any gross misspellings in the creed, but it's a light stamp..ya know?   I had the bag authenticated when I bought it, but now that I want to "off" it, I wanted to have the correct name for it.  

I remeasured and I guess if you use the smallest point at the bottom, it is 5" wide.  I was measuring at the widest point.


----------



## louislover260




----------



## wifeyb

louislover- i know #1 is COACH 10929 SOHO SIGNATURE FLAP SATCHEL
#2 coach STRAW LEATHER TOTE 4433
#3 hamptons carryall not sure of style#
#4 Coach Bleeker Denim Floral Tote# 11783
#5 no idea
last one-coach suede pocket satchel #3681


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 Is it a really small bag, about 5x6 inches? If so, it's a Soho MacDougal Zip Bag. The serial number has a mistake hat we've seen on a few other Coaches from around that time. 



Coach gives the measurements as 5" wide (side to side), 6"high, and 4" deep in their Holiday 1995 catalog, but their measurements have always been different from how other people measure them but that seems like a big difference. Can you check the creed stamp and see if any words are misspelled? 

It looks ok at first glance but with the differences in the measurements and the creed "glitch" it's got me wondering now. Trouble is that I only have one small picture to compare yours to. Maybe someone else who's more familiar with that bag might be able to say yes or no. 



Toonces said:


> I didn't notice any gross misspellings in the creed, but it's a light stamp..ya know?   I had the bag authenticated when I bought it, but now that I want to "off" it, I wanted to have the correct name for it.
> 
> I remeasured and I guess if you use the smallest point at the bottom, it is 5" wide.  I was measuring at the widest point.



I'd say it's genuine, nothing else sends up any red flags.


----------



## Hyacinth

LouisLover, do you have serial numbers, especially for the fifth one?


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> LouisLover, do you have serial numbers, especially for the fifth one?



*LouisLover,* the fifth one might be a Classic Shopper, syle #9813.


----------



## MarineWifey

Hi, Im new here. My husbands in the military and we were recently moved from myrtle beach where i had TWO WONDERFUL FACTORY STORES WITHIN 20MINTUES OF MY REACH!! One that was only 5 minutes away and now i dont lol sooo i was looking on ebay and wondering about this one b ut then i noticed that i think it says coach 1800 something and not 1941 and also the C's dont match at the bottom, they dont line up?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200425890237&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MarineWifey

also i bid on this one for my 4year old (is that bad) she already has 2 but i thought how cool to have these when shes 20 and they'll be vintage! =).. what do you think is this one real??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330393276483&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## wis3ly

MarineWifey said:


> also i bid on this one for my 4year old (is that bad) she already has 2 but i thought how cool to have these when shes 20 and they'll be vintage! =).. what do you think is this one real??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330393276483&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
Didn't you post this in the Authenticate this Bag thread? Looks like a Hamptons Watercolor Pouch. Need more pictures for authenticity. These were kinda mass produced and are made of satin. So unless your daughter is extremely careful with it, the bag might not survive that long.


----------



## MarineWifey

yes i posted this posy first and then realized it was in the wrong section. 
My mother in law got me and my daughter (shes only 4) our first bags. even since then. weve been addicted. Shes only has two. these ones..
http://i.ebayimg.com/24/!BfrmWbg!2k~$(KGrHqYOKiwErzSS!GGEBLCVilVofg~~_35.JPG

and this one

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...hfashionshop.com/images/Coach/Coach-B0103.jpg

but those are both pretty easy to keep clean.


----------



## Toonces

Toonces said:


> Is this really considered a Peyton?   NMA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53def7e9a5



I think this one got lost in the shuffle, anyone have a clue on it??


----------



## BeenBurned

MarineWifey said:


> Hi, Im new here. My husbands in the military and we were recently moved from myrtle beach where i had TWO WONDERFUL FACTORY STORES WITHIN 20MINTUES OF MY REACH!! One that was only 5 minutes away and now i dont lol sooo i was looking on ebay and wondering about this one b ut then i noticed that i think it says coach 1800 something and not 1941 and also the C's dont match at the bottom, they dont line up?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200425890237&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Younglabels is a highly respected and trusted seller. This bag, as well as all her other items, is authentic.

This is not the correct forum for an authenticity question. The other place you posted, Authenticate this Coach was the proper place.


----------



## notmuch

I forget what this bag is called, does anybody remember?


----------



## mlsephoralover

thethrowdown said:


> Can't PM until I've been a member 5-days


_LOL...so funny I was just browsing this thread and noticed this...I will be glad to help 
_ _MADISON OP ART SATEEN MULTI SABRINA_
_$298.00_
_style:13861_
_silver/graphite multi 
It is STILL on the website!! Under Going Once...Going Twice
_


----------



## ozmodiar

notmuch said:


> I forget what this bag is called, does anybody remember?



Leather Celeste


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Toonces* 

                              Is this really considered a Peyton?   NMA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach-...item53def7e9a5



Toonces said:


> I think this one got lost in the shuffle, anyone have a clue on it??



No idea, but it's genuine.

And Coach re-uses style names all the time so it have been called a Peyton.


----------



## Toonces

I picked up the same exact bag today at the Salvation Army.  Any idea what this is called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-COACH-BLAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad63021b3


----------



## louigirlxo

No G (o,0) 5M-3K49.

It's a black signature tote/bag?, with blue trim.

Please and thanks.


----------



## DemRam

Toonces said:


> I picked up the same exact bag today at the Salvation Army.  Any idea what this is called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-COACH-BLAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad63021b3




It's from the "Mercer" line.  The creed should say made from twill fabric trimmed with leather.

The one in the auction, style 7433,  is a "Mercer Camera Bag".


----------



## BeenBurned

louigirlxo said:


> No G (o,0) 5M-3K49.
> 
> It's a black signature tote/bag?, with blue trim.
> 
> Please and thanks.


Please look at the creed again. Are you sure it's 3K49. 

Style 8K49 is a signature gallery tote but it's also a highly faked style.


----------



## louigirlxo

BeenBurned said:


> Please look at the creed again. Are you sure it's 3K49.
> 
> Style 8K49 is a signature gallery tote but it's also a highly faked style.


 Hey i did that too early this morning heres the  code again
no g06m8k49, i had it authenticated at a coach store its just an older bag 2-3 years ago.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

I love Red Leather Bags, specially if they are Vintage Coach!!!


----------



## Jul007ia

Hi, I found this picture of this Coach fake online and I want to know if there was a REAL Coach version of a bag like this or if this style was just made...

  If there was, what's the name of it?
It's the duffel style, white trim bag in the backgorund
http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/p5190007_1.jpg


----------



## Toonces

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## e.Kat

Toonces said:


> Any ideas on this one?



Soho Leather Laced Small Hobo.  There was a large size made too.  It's a really cute bag!


----------



## wis3ly

Toonces said:


> Any ideas on this one?


 
It's listed as Mia Hobo Here

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Authentic...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9225b69


----------



## wis3ly

Jul007ia said:


> Hi, I found this picture of this Coach fake online and I want to know if there was a REAL Coach version of a bag like this or if this style was just made...
> 
> If there was, what's the name of it?
> It's the duffel style, white trim bag in the backgorund
> http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/p5190007_1.jpg


 
The pocket satchel looks similar

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Authentic...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9225b69

NMA


----------



## BeenBurned

wis3ly said:


> It's listed as Mia Hobo Here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Authentic...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9225b69



That's incorrect. It's a Soho leather laced small hobo (as stated above) and original retail was $248.


----------



## e.Kat

wis3ly said:


> It's listed as Mia Hobo Here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Authentic...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9225b69




I think the Mia is actually a satchel style.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> That's incorrect. It's a Soho leather laced small hobo (as stated above) and original retail was $248.


Oops. Never mind. I was thinking you were referring to another post. :shame:


----------



## wis3ly

Jul007ia said:


> Hi, I found this picture of this Coach fake online and I want to know if there was a REAL Coach version of a bag like this or if this style was just made...
> 
> If there was, what's the name of it?
> It's the duffel style, white trim bag in the backgorund
> http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/p5190007_1.jpg


 
This is even closer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MSRP-498-Authen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9387379


----------



## MNMom

Hello,  I am a new full time purse forum lurker and an infrequent poster.  I need some help with 2 bags.  I am a newer coach gal and not versed in the bags like you folks are.
1.)  The black bag (not wallet) is a large bag with a braided strap and dog leash type of clasp, it has the bleeker lining in it and seriel # F0793-11424.  I am wondering what it is?  Bleeker?  Style...hobo, shoulder bag, etc?  Anything about it would be wonderful.
2)  The 2nd bag is the satchel 10330.  I am not great with colors yet.  Would this be considered pond or mineral.  My assumption was pond???
Any and all help will greatly be appreciated.  I have learned so much from everyone here.
Thanks,
MnMom


----------



## e.Kat

MNMom said:


> Hello,  I am a new full time purse forum lurker and an infrequent poster.  I need some help with 2 bags.  I am a newer coach gal and not versed in the bags like you folks are.
> 1.)  The black bag (not wallet) is a large bag with a braided strap and dog leash type of clasp, it has the bleeker lining in it and seriel # F0793-11424.  I am wondering what it is?  Bleeker?  Style...hobo, shoulder bag, etc?  Anything about it would be wonderful.
> 2)  The 2nd bag is the satchel 10330.  I am not great with colors yet.  Would this be considered pond or mineral.  My assumption was pond???
> Any and all help will greatly be appreciated.  I have learned so much from everyone here.
> Thanks,
> MnMom



Your first bag is the Bleecker Felicia from '07 and if my memory serves me the official color for black in that Bleecker line was called Coal

Your second bag is the Legacy Satchel in Pond from '06

Both are great bags!


----------



## MNMom

e.Kat:
Thanks so much.  That was really helpful and I appreciate it.  Have a good rest of your weekend.


----------



## photogurl

I saw a girl with this bag at my job and I was unable to ask her what it was because I didn't have time and now I have not seen her in forever  I know it's real because I've seen her with a lot of coach bags (even some that I have myself) 

so it looks like an ergo and it had a turnlock on the front- it was really big- and it had patent leather all on the bottom and then it had some on the strap- it was a thick strap and then it was signature fabric.

TIA


----------



## runner22

photogurl said:


> I saw a girl with this bag at my job and I was unable to ask her what it was because I didn't have time and now I have not seen her in forever  I know it's real because I've seen her with a lot of coach bags (even some that I have myself)
> 
> so it looks like an ergo and it had a turnlock on the front- it was really big- and it had patent leather all on the bottom and then it had some on the strap- it was a thick strap and then it was signature fabric.
> 
> TIA



Was it a hobo or tote? What color?


----------



## Marie Lee

hi, the lining on your black bag is called  tattersal or tattersol, nice bags you got yourself there


----------



## caskcs1

Hi,

Just wanted to let you know, if you still have the tags for the bags, each bag should have the name of the bag on the tag. It will say something like: "HMP SIG SAT", which means Hampton Signature Satchel or "CRI OUT SIG LG STCH" (Cricket Outlet Signature Large Satchel). If your not sure what the abbreviations mean, the tag should also have a style number on it, it should start with "F" followed by a number, if you "Google" this style number, it should pull up a search of a website that will have the appropriate name of the bag on it for you. If you do not have the tag, the inside of the bag should have a stamp on the zippered pocket, it will also have the style number on it, you will only search using the last 5 numbers of the style number.

Also, if you can not find it on the Coach website, DOES NOT mean that it is not authentic, it only means that it is not currently sold at a RETAIL store, it could still be at an Outlet/Factory store.

I am currently an employee at a Coach Factory store, so the information that I have is reliable and current. I am new to this forum and really don't get on here much, but I have seen a lot of incorrect information on here and since I am a current employee, I hope that I can help some people out that are misinformed or just don't know much about Coach.

If you could get me the style numbers of the bags you have, I can get the correct and technical names for the bags and for any that you are not sure about authenticity, I can verify that for you also.

I hope that helps you some. 

And for anyone else who I can help, just ask, I will be glad to do what I can


----------



## BeenBurned

caskcs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, if you still have the tags for the bags, each bag should have the name of the bag on the tag. It will say something like: "HMP SIG SAT", which means Hampton Signature Satchel or "CRI OUT SIG LG STCH" (Cricket Outlet Signature Large Satchel). If your not sure what the abbreviations mean, the tag should also have a style number on it, it should start with "F" followed by a number, if you "Google" this style number, it should pull up a search of a website that will have the appropriate name of the bag on it for you. If you do not have the tag, the inside of the bag should have a stamp on the zippered pocket, it will also have the style number on it, you will only search using the last 5 numbers of the style number.
> 
> Also, if you can not find it on the Coach website, DOES NOT mean that it is not authentic, it only means that it is not currently sold at a RETAIL store, it could still be at an Outlet/Factory store.
> 
> I am currently an employee at a Coach Factory store, so the information that I have is reliable and current. I am new to this forum and really don't get on here much, but I have seen a lot of incorrect information on here and since I am a current employee, I hope that I can help some people out that are misinformed or just don't know much about Coach.
> 
> If you could get me the style numbers of the bags you have, I can get the correct and technical names for the bags and for any that you are not sure about authenticity, I can verify that for you also.
> 
> I hope that helps you some.
> 
> And for anyone else who I can help, just ask, I will be glad to do what I can


Thank you for posting and wanting to help. 

Although there is a lot of misinformation, believe it or not, much of it has come from Coach employees. With all due respect to you as an employee, in my experience (as well as that of many other posters), Coach employees, both at the boutiques and at the outlets are generally familiar with what is currently available in their stores or in the recent past.

Most of the employees haven't been working with Coach bags long enough to be familiar with the older styles. 

We've heard from posters here and on the ebay boards where buyers were told a bag is fake because the SA didn't recognize the serial number or because the number wasn't in their computer system. 

We've also heard of employees telling customers/callers that a bag is authentic based solely on a serial number.

There are several serial numbers that are valid on their correct styles, but those same serial number/style numbers show up on an infinite number of fakes. Yet a caller asking (for example) if a bag with A2J-6094 is authentic, usually they are told that it is an authentic bag. 

The bag is ONLY authentic if it's on a signature demi bag which was made by Coach. I've seen the same serial number on fake demis as well as on other style bags that Coach has never made.  

Although this is just one example, it's a prime reason why "googling" a style number or asking a Coach employee about a style number is not an accurate way of determining authenticity or style name.

*Edited to add an example of what I'm talking about:*
The following listing has a serial number with 6094 as the style number. This bag _would_ be 6094 _if_ authentic, but it's fake. But it's a good example of why a serial number CANNOT be used as a determining factor of authenticity.
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Black-Sig...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558480740


----------



## srachellec

Hi Hi! I'm a frequent lurker and and infrequent poster like MNmom but figured you wonderful people of tpf could help me out. I recently went through my closet and found these coach items I've never even used  . I didn't even know I had them but would love to find out what they're called. My unfortunate habit of impulse buying got the best of me during my early college years and they were just lying forgotten in my closet  























TIA!


----------



## Laria

srachellec said:


> Hi Hi! I'm a frequent lurker and and infrequent poster like MNmom but figured you wonderful people of tpf could help me out. I recently went through my closet and found these coach items I've never even used  . I didn't even know I had them but would love to find out what they're called. My unfortunate habit of impulse buying got the best of me during my early college years and they were just lying forgotten in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



I actually have those sneakers (mine are unworn too) and the black wristlet.  Unfortunately I cannot give you the names right now since I am out of town.  But I can tell you the wristlet was sold at the Coach outlet.  As to the sneakers they made a line of bags with that fabric, that was sold in the Coach stores, I don't have a bag in the red color but I do have a bag and the sneakers in blue.

I don't recognize the pink bag but I have seen the small white bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

srachellec said:


> Hi Hi! I'm a frequent lurker and and infrequent poster like MNmom but figured you wonderful people of tpf could help me out. I recently went through my closet and found these coach items I've never even used  . I didn't even know I had them but would love to find out what they're called. My unfortunate habit of impulse buying got the best of me during my early college years and they were just lying forgotten in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


In the future, please show a creed photo, or at least give the serial number. It's helpful in identifying styles. The sneakers should have the style name under the tongue.

#1 -- Does it have signature lining? If so, it's an older wave tote, style 1441

#2 -- Dot demi, style 3677

#3 -- Hamptons (?) wristlet, style 6786

#4 -- Style: Barrett, pattern is Optic C and the color looks like bordeaux


----------



## Jul007ia

wis3ly said:


> This is even closer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MSRP-498-Authen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9387379




Thanks so much for the help  I was trying to find a satchel with the large pocket on the front but that's okay... I don't think the style exists.  Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jul007ia said:


> Hi, I found this picture of this Coach fake online and I want to know if there was a REAL Coach version of a bag like this or if this style was just made...
> 
> If there was, what's the name of it?
> It's the duffel style, white trim bag in the backgorund
> http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/p5190007_1.jpg


Style 6846 is about the closest I can find with a front pocket. It doesn't have the side pockets.

Style 8K40 has the side pockets but the trim is python. 

(There are 2 current listings for 6846, one of which is fake. The pink one looks good.)


----------



## wis3ly

Cro Legacy Leigh? Legit? Anyone has this bag??


----------



## Hyacinth

caskcs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, if you still have the tags for the bags, each bag should have the name of the bag on the tag. It will say something like: "HMP SIG SAT", which means Hampton Signature Satchel or "CRI OUT SIG LG STCH" (Cricket Outlet Signature Large Satchel). If your not sure what the abbreviations mean, the tag should also have a style number on it, it should start with "F" followed by a number, if you "Google" this style number, it should pull up a search of a website that will have the appropriate name of the bag on it for you. If you do not have the tag, the inside of the bag should have a stamp on the zippered pocket, it will also have the style number on it, you will only search using the last 5 numbers of the style number.
> 
> Also, if you can not find it on the Coach website, DOES NOT mean that it is not authentic, it only means that it is not currently sold at a RETAIL store, it could still be at an Outlet/Factory store.
> 
> I am currently an employee at a Coach Factory store, so the information that I have is reliable and current. I am new to this forum and really don't get on here much, but I have seen a lot of incorrect information on here and since I am a current employee, I hope that I can help some people out that are misinformed or just don't know much about Coach.
> 
> If you could get me the style numbers of the bags you have, I can get the correct and technical names for the bags and for any that you are not sure about authenticity, I can verify that for you also.
> 
> I hope that helps you some.
> 
> And for anyone else who I can help, just ask, I will be glad to do what I can



And to add to what Been Burned said, here's absolutely _no_ guarantee that a serial number that comes up on Google is genuine either. There can be just as many fake bags that come up in a Google search as there are genuine. A fake that's listed for sale on Ebay or iOffer or from a major Chinese fakes distribution site like DHGate or TradeKey can easily show up near the top of any Google search. And Google can be almost completely useless when talking about styles more than 2 or 3 years old.

There's also a very good chance that someone will assume that because the style number of a bag or wallet listed on Google looks ok and the pic matches other pics of the same style, the item being sold must be genuine too. But most of the photos in Google listings are stolen right from Coach's website, so there's no telling what the sites are actually selling. Google has its uses, but I wouldn't depend on them when it comes to authenticity questions.

Also, if you notice us making any more mistakes, I hope you'll bring them to our attention.


----------



## Scorpio1101

Can anyone tell me the style name of this bag? The style no is 9249. I can't remember when I purchased it exactly but think it was 2004 maybe??


----------



## ladybug02

Hi! I am new to this site and am so thankful I found it! I recently found this Coach purse and was wondering if it is authentic, and if it is, does anyone know the name of it or when it was made!? The lining is striped, and all the leather matches, i.e the tag, creed and purse. I sure appreciate the help!


----------



## viewwing

I just got this Coach a couple of weeks ago. Anyone know what season and style is it? Thanks!!


----------



## DemRam

ladybug02 said:


> Hi! I am new to this site and am so thankful I found it! I recently found this Coach purse and was wondering if it is authentic, and if it is, does anyone know the name of it or when it was made!? The lining is striped, and all the leather matches, i.e the tag, creed and purse. I sure appreciate the help!




 

 

 



 

It's a "Sonoma Drawstring" made of pebbled leather and yours was made in 1997.  It looks good to me.

The Sonoma bags came in many, many colors and I'm not sure what the color name of yours is.  Maybe someone else recognizes it.

Here is a link to a very helpful guide about the Sonoma bags.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Sonom...001593405?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:COMPLETED:1


----------



## ladybug02

Thank you so much for your help! You have no idea how many hours I spent researching this purse!!!


----------



## Pandy

can anyone tell me the name of this style (and if you've seen it for sale anywhere hehe)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/megannanson/items/Coach_Pebbled_Leather_Hobo


----------



## Hyacinth

Scorpio1101 said:


> Can anyone tell me the style name of this bag? The style no is 9249. I can't remember when I purchased it exactly but think it was 2004 maybe??



It was called a Soho Slim Hobo


----------



## Scorpio1101

^^^Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## LKKay

I don't have a creed picture,  the seller hasn't provided it yet.


----------



## LKKay

LKKay said:


> I don't have a creed picture,  the seller hasn't provided it yet.


 
Never mind, I found out the name. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mzbag

Hi help please Is the Coach Apple red patent leather key fob rare?

However, I don't have pic available any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> Hi help please Is the Coach Apple red patent leather key fob rare?
> 
> However, I don't have pic available any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again.


92033 is the patent key fob.

92349 is the patent charm

92171 is the patent lanyard

I don't consider them to be rare: http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...+apple&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## wis3ly

mzbag said:


> Hi help please Is the Coach Apple red patent leather key fob rare?
> 
> However, I don't have pic available any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
Here's the completed listing so you can see how much they go for.

http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht...SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1


----------



## dazzlenet

can anyone tell me if these items are fake?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-COACH-HANDB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f98941a

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-COACH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f98c452


----------



## dazzlenet

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Toonces*
> 
> Is this really considered a Peyton? NMA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach-...item53def7e9a5
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but it's genuine.
> 
> And Coach re-uses style names all the time so it have been called a Peyton.


 
I read somewhere that COACH never had bags made in China, and this one says "Handcrafted In China" on the inside tag.


----------



## starrymaz

dazzlenet said:


> can anyone tell me if these items are fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-COACH-HANDB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f98941a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-COACH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f98c452



Hi, welcome to the forum! For authenticity questions, go here and follow the format in Post #1:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html


----------



## Hyacinth

dazzlenet said:


> I read somewhere that COACH never had bags made in China, and this one says "Handcrafted In China" on the inside tag.



Where in the world did you read that? Coach has been making bags almost exlusively in China for ten years now. Or are you mixing up China and Korea?

Whatever other "Rules" you read about Coach, please ignore them if they're like that one or come from the same source.


----------



## neatrivers

I pulled out an oldie but a goodie from my closet. Who can tell what is the bag wHose creed number is D0793-11048?


----------



## BagloverBurr

if no one can answer you could call JAX i am sure they can let you know


----------



## Pursedove

Can you post some pics of the bag?


----------



## Toonces

Does it look like this?  NMA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-HAMPTON-T...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0a8fea2


----------



## neatrivers

Yes. but my is black. Thank you so much.


----------



## louislover260

Hyacinth said:


> Where in the world did you read that? Coach has been making bags almost exlusively in China for ten years now. Or are you mixing up China and Korea?
> 
> Whatever other "Rules" you read about Coach, please ignore them if they're like that one or come from the same source.


 

Good call!


----------



## mzbag

BeenBurned said:


> 92033 is the patent key fob.
> 
> 92349 is the patent charm
> 
> 92171 is the patent lanyard
> 
> I don't consider them to be rare: http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...+apple&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


 
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              92033 is the patent key fob.

92349 is the patent charm

92171 is the patent lanyard

I don't consider them to be rare: http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Womens...=p3286.c0.m282 




mzbag said:


> Thanks for your assistance.


You're welcome.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ok I'm new to coach I only have a makeup bag, so I want to know what's the difference between Sabrina 12957 and 12948, what do the numbers mean? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doglover1610

12948 is Large and 12957 is Small.


----------



## lillyflower

]
What bag is this?


----------



## Hyacinth

lillyflower said:


> ]
> What bag is this?



We really need to see more photos. And larger ones.


----------



## louislover260

lillyflower said:


> ]
> What bag is this?


 
It LOOKS like Chelsea, but that turnlock looks a little funny... Can you take better pics?


----------



## lillyflower

louislover260 said:


> It LOOKS like Chelsea, but that turnlock looks a little funny... Can you take better pics?


 The lady sent me that photo and gave me these numbers.
10149


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *louislover260*
> 
> It LOOKS like Chelsea, but that turnlock looks a little funny... Can you take better pics?





lillyflower said:


> The lady sent me that photo and gave me these numbers.
> 10149


The style is correct for the 10149 but for authenticity purposes, you need to see more details.


----------



## lillyflower

BeenBurned said:


> The style is correct for the 10149 but for authenticity purposes, you need to see more details.


Is there a link you can provide of what the bag looks like for authenticity purposes? I am going to meet her later tonight and I want to make sure I'm getting a real coach bag. 
Thanks to anyone for the info in advance.


----------



## coco&jacobs

If I'm not mistaken, this is a Hampton Duffle purse but I am not 100% sure... can you ladies please help me I.D. this Coach! ^^ Thanks a real lot! 

*EDIT: 
*Just found out by looking at the tag of my bag that it's a *Bleecker Signature Duffle!*


----------



## coco&jacobs

lillyflower said:


> Is there a link you can provide of what the bag looks like for authenticity purposes? I am going to meet her later tonight and I want to make sure I'm getting a real coach bag.
> Thanks to anyone for the info in advance.


http://www.bagbliss.com/images/handbag/2970.jpg
I got that from http://www.****************/coach-bags/2821-introducing-coach-chelsea-handbag-collection.html

I hope that helps. It's the last one, me thinks.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *lillyflower* 

                      Is there a link you can provide of what the bag looks like for authenticity purposes? I am going to meet her later tonight and I want to make sure I'm getting a real coach bag. 
Thanks to anyone for the info in advance.     



coco&jacobs said:


> http://www.bagbliss.com/images/handbag/2970.jpg
> I got that from http://www.****************/coach-bags/2821-introducing-coach-chelsea-handbag-collection.html
> 
> I hope that helps. It's the last one, me thinks.



No, I think it's supposed to be a burgundy-colored Calf Hair bag. My pic also shows a leather hangtag, but it looks like brass in the seller's photo:


----------



## coco&jacobs

caskcs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, if you still have the tags for the bags, each bag should have the name of the bag on the tag. It will say something like: "HMP SIG SAT", which means Hampton Signature Satchel or "CRI OUT SIG LG STCH" (Cricket Outlet Signature Large Satchel). If your not sure what the abbreviations mean, the tag should also have a style number on it, it should start with "F" followed by a number, if you "Google" this style number, it should pull up a search of a website that will have the appropriate name of the bag on it for you. If you do not have the tag, the inside of the bag should have a stamp on the zippered pocket, it will also have the style number on it, you will only search using the last 5 numbers of the style number.
> 
> Also, if you can not find it on the Coach website, DOES NOT mean that it is not authentic, it only means that it is not currently sold at a RETAIL store, it could still be at an Outlet/Factory store.
> 
> I am currently an employee at a Coach Factory store, so the information that I have is reliable and current. I am new to this forum and really don't get on here much, but I have seen a lot of incorrect information on here and since I am a current employee, I hope that I can help some people out that are misinformed or just don't know much about Coach.
> 
> If you could get me the style numbers of the bags you have, I can get the correct and technical names for the bags and for any that you are not sure about authenticity, I can verify that for you also.
> 
> I hope that helps you some.
> 
> And for anyone else who I can help, just ask, I will be glad to do what I can


Hi! Great help there. I tried looking at the card before but I didn't know which one to look at. Now I found out mine is a Bleecker Signature Duffle! Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

lillyflower said:


> ]
> What bag is this?



The turnlock is the wrong shape and the hangtag isn't right. Please post more pictures if you have them in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html thread.


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

Hi all, long time!  Can someone let me know what the name of this bag is, please?  Thanks!

http://tweetphoto.com/9693192


----------



## ozmodiar

CoachJunkie1908 said:


> Hi all, long time!  Can someone let me know what the name of this bag is, please?  Thanks!
> 
> http://tweetphoto.com/9693192



That's a Hamptons Embossed Patent Carryall. It's a recent MFF bag and it came in two sizes.


----------



## anna_lien529

Hi,
I just joined this forum in hopes somebody could help me. Last Friday my black wristlet was stolen from me  and I was hoping if somebody could help me identify it so maybe I could find another. My boyfriend got it for me for X-mas a couple years ago from the Coach outlet near my house. 






Sorry, this is basically the only picture I have. On the inside it has blue fabric and a smaller pocket and it does have a serial number but I never thought I would have needed to record it. It was also a fabric purse.

Please any help in identify my purse would be amazing!

http://s783.photobucket.com/albums/yy120/anna_lien/


----------



## BeenBurned

anna_lien529 said:


> Hi,
> I just joined this forum in hopes somebody could help me. Last Friday my black wristlet was stolen from me  and I was hoping if somebody could help me identify it so maybe I could find another. My boyfriend got it for me for X-mas a couple years ago from the Coach outlet near my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is basically the only picture I have. On the inside it has blue fabric and a smaller pocket and it does have a serial number but I never thought I would have needed to record it. It was also a fabric purse.
> 
> Please any help in identify my purse would be amazing!
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/albums/yy120/anna_lien/


Your pictures are tiny so I can't tell what it looks like.

Is this it? 41046:


----------



## anna_lien529

x


----------



## anna_lien529

BeenBurned said:


> Your pictures are tiny so I can't tell what it looks like.
> 
> Is this it? 41046:



Yea I believe that is it! Is the middle part a bunch of little "C's"? If so that is definitely what my purse looks like except its not black (obviously lol)

What is the name of this specific wristlet?

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Paisley~Print

Hello, can some ID this bag?


----------



## gypsumrose

Can anyone ID this wallet?

Thanks!!!

http://emotionalbagg.blogspot.com/2008/12/coach-wallet-organization-supreme.html


----------



## TXGirlie

What is the name of this coin purse & when was it in stores? TIA.

http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee330/txcoachgirlie/DSCN4279.jpg


----------



## Silver_Tuesday

Could somebody please identify the two gorgeous pink bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

TXGirlie said:


> What is the name of this coin purse & when was it in stores? TIA.
> 
> http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee330/txcoachgirlie/DSCN4279.jpg


I don't think this is the complete "official" name but it's style 387 and I have it as a lurex framed coin purse. (There might have been "applique" in the name.)


----------



## cz22

Silver_Tuesday said:


> Could somebody please identify the two gorgeous pink bags?


Rose sabrina (on Japan site but not currently in US and seems to be no current plans to release in US, but you can call customer service to try to order) number 12937 color sv/ro.
Exotic madison carryall (on US site now) in light pink. Also made in a deeper pink called peony. Members here have actual pics of the light pink and peony.


----------



## pinkdaisy10

I have a wristlet and a wallet that I don't know the names of... does anyone know? TIA!


----------



## missmegan

Does anyone know the name of this bag???  Thanks


----------



## wis3ly

missmegan said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag??? Thanks
> View attachment 1006782


 
Magenta Op-Art Julianne


----------



## missmegan

Thanks Wis3ly !!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Paisley~Print said:


> Hello, can some ID this bag?


 That is a Soho dusted suede small hobo...


----------



## wis3ly

Can anyone ID this? (Style Name?)

Looks like from the old Poppy collection


----------



## RedDuchess

Hi, I need some help ID'ing my first coach bag, it can be seen in this video at 13-16 seconds, thanks in advance, it was red leather around 1995-1996 and came in 2 sizes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mjDYWTOiHI


----------



## sabahr83

I dont' have a picture but can anyone tell me the name of the Coach bag that came out 3/4 years ago, its made of pebble leather, if it was a black pebble leather bag the strap was brown, the turnlock was at the top and it closed from the top, it came in two size, the front had i think a pocket with a Coach button on it. Anyone know? Wouldn't mind a private message for the answer.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sabahr83 said:


> I dont' have a picture but can anyone tell me the name of the Coach bag that came out 3/4 years ago, its made of pebble leather, if it was a black pebble leather bag the strap was brown, the turnlock was at the top and it closed from the top, it came in two size, the front had i think a pocket with a Coach button on it. Anyone know? Wouldn't mind a private message for the answer.


Can you find an example of a picture on the web we can use to assist you?  Your description is a bit vague in trying to think of the specific name, and pictures help us get an idea of what you are trying to describe ...


----------



## BeenBurned

sabahr83 said:


> I dont' have a picture but can anyone tell me the name of the Coach bag that came out 3/4 years ago, its made of pebble leather, if it was a black pebble leather bag the strap was brown, the turnlock was at the top and it closed from the top, it came in two size, the front had i think a pocket with a Coach button on it. Anyone know? Wouldn't mind a private message for the answer.


It sounds like one of the Chelsea bags.

Here are a few examples. Are any what you're thinking of?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Chelsea-H...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e2dd003

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Chelsea-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53df6709c0

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Chelsea-T...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a6b2ad86


----------



## DemRam

RedDuchess said:


> Hi, I need some help ID'ing my first coach bag, it can be seen in this video at 13-16 seconds, thanks in advance, it was red leather around 1995-1996 and came in 2 sizes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mjDYWTOiHI




It looks like one of the bags that has a "top handle" and a shoulder strap, though the strap is removed in that video.

Do you still own your bag?  If so the style number would probably be in it if it's from 95 or 96.

The picture below is a "Manor Bag" but I'm not sure if that could be it or not.


----------



## Kristen

Can someone please tell me the name of the black coach. I have been googling for weeks now, and can't find anything. TIA


----------



## Doglover1610

What's the serial number?


----------



## Kristen

doglover1610 said:


> what's the serial number?



K04S-1417

Edit: I think it may be fake


----------



## Hyacinth

Kristen said:


> K04S-1417
> 
> Edit: I think it may be fake



It IS fake. The serial number is used more on fakes than on the bag it actually belonged to, which was an all-leather East-West Duffle. And the year code indicates 2004 which is 5 years before the Op Art C pattern came out. I f you bought it recently, contact the seller and demand a full refund.

You may want to Bookmark the current Fake Serial Numbers list posted at #355 at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum and refer to it before buying. -1417 is one of the numbers on the list.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-24.html#post11763206

Again please DON'T depend on Google for accurate or authenticity information! Although in this case, the first listing I found on Google is for Daria48's Fake Serial Numbers guide on Ebay and also says that -1417 belongs only in a leather Duffle. 
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-SERIAL-NUMBERS-AND-COUNTERFEIT-COACH-BAGS_W0QQugidZ10000000002744619


----------



## Kristen

Hyacinth said:


> It IS fake. The serial number is used more on fakes than on the bag it actually belonged to, which was an all-leather East-West Duffle. And the year code indicates 2004 which is 5 years before the Op Art C pattern came out. I f you bought it recently, contact the seller and demand a full refund.
> 
> You may want to Bookmark the current Fake Serial Numbers list posted at #355 at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum and refer to it before buying. -1417 is one of the numbers on the list.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-24.html#post11763206
> 
> Again please DON'T depend on Google for accurate or authenticity information!



I was actually asking about the black bag. I know the Op Art is real because I got it from Coach.com

I actually bought the black bag from Platos closet for only $15 and Ive gotten authentic bags from there before, so I thought this one was real. I;m glad I'm not out of any real money


----------



## Hyacinth

Kristen said:


> I was actually asking about the black bag. I know the Op Art is real because I got it from Coach.com
> 
> I actually bought the black bag from Platos closet for only $15 and Ive gotten authentic bags from there before, so I thought this one was real. I;m glad I'm not out of any real money



That's good to hear. But if they were selling it for $15 they probably knew or suspected it was fake. Buying used bags from "recyclers," thrifts, or any secondary market is always chancy unless you know what to look for. You should still insist on a refund - selling fakes is illegal whether or not the seller knows it's fake.

And I didn't even notice the black bag in the pic, sorry.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

I think that this was from 5 years ago, but what is the style number?  I can't find it anywhere!  I know what it is called:  
Coach Soho Leather Stitched Slim Envelope Wallet

images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg


----------



## AeDy

pls identify this for me. TIA!
oh ya, no creeds inside.


----------



## Hyacinth

AmbassadorBri said:


> I think that this was from 5 years ago, but what is the style number?  I can't find it anywhere!  I know what it is called:
> Coach Soho Leather Stitched Slim Envelope Wallet
> 
> images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg
> 
> http://images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg



The style number was 40288 and it's actually from Fall 2006. List price was $278 US.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Thanks so much!  I knew that it was from a few years back.  Great find!  Thank you!



Hyacinth said:


> The style number was 40288 and it's actually from Fall 2006. List price was $278 US.


----------



## BeenBurned

AmbassadorBri said:


> I think that this was from 5 years ago, but what is the style number?  I can't find it anywhere!  I know what it is called:
> Coach Soho Leather Stitched Slim Envelope Wallet
> 
> images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg
> 
> http://images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg


The style number is 40288.

ETA: I should keep reading before posting. Hyacinth beat me to the punch.


----------



## Hyacinth

_Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              The style number was 40288 and it's actually from Fall 2006. List price was $278 US.     _



AmbassadorBri said:


> Thanks so much!  I knew that it was from a few years back.  Great find!  Thank you!



Thanks, it's a gorgeous wallet. I walked around the Tuscola IL outlet for a half-hour with one of those in my hand, but when even my best mental efforts couldn't make the price read under $200, I put it back.  


_ETA: I should keep reading before posting. Hyacinth beat me to the punch. 		 		_ _ 					 						Last edited by BeenBurned; Yesterday at 08:57 PM.

_ 
Don't feel bad, BB, it's usually the other way around.


----------



## prinpi

Hi I am new here =)
And I am in a desperate search of a coach purse/wristlet I fell in love with one the first sight!

It would be great and nice if anyone can identify this coach Item for me  







thanks a lot in advance =)
prinpi


----------



## Jul007ia

I've never seen this style of Coach before... is this really authentic?  There's no serial number but that may just be the lighting. The canvas is pretty good quality material and the leather looks real... If this style is authentic, what is the bag called?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Brown-and...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0e2d68c
Thanks for all the help


----------



## starrymaz

Jul007ia said:


> I've never seen this style of Coach before... is this really authentic?  There's no serial number but that may just be the lighting. The canvas is pretty good quality material and the leather looks real... If this style is authentic, what is the bag called?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Brown-and...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0e2d68c
> Thanks for all the help



It's fake. Coach never made a bag like this. The lining and creed are wrong, among other things. Please post authenticity questions in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html thread. Thanks!


----------



## coach for fun

Hi, 

can you tell me the name of this bag?   I know it is a demi bag but not sure of the name. 

thanks!


----------



## mfitzsimmons87

Please help id this bag... i really love it but im not sure if im correct on thinking its an addison?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mfitzsimmons87 said:


> Please help id this bag... i really love it but im not sure if im correct on thinking its an addison?


 

Addison (i think)


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the name of this keychain, style 7184?

Thanks.


----------



## LKKay

TIA!


----------



## mayasyl

Hai,

I won coach poppy spotlight in pink fuschia through ebay with code 13847. 
However, when I googling, I saw the different code in the creed.
Style 13847 in creme-light gold instead of fuschia.

The bag (that I won) have code: EO969-13847 (I still pending the payment)
and other Sellers (with the same style and color) have different code and the code is 13843

the code is represented the style and color 
or only the style?
I'm afraid, the bag is fake  
I still pending the payment

here is the picture and the creed









How do you think? TIA


----------



## Doglover1610

Welcome to the forum!

You might want to post in the "Authenticate This" thread under the Coach Shopping sub-forum. But I have seen this color combo before so I believe it's authentic. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## mayasyl

Thank you Doglover1610, I'm newbie  pardon me
I had posted the question there but still can not delete the earlier post


----------



## prinpi

prinpi said:


> Hi I am new here =)
> And I am in a desperate search of a coach purse/wristlet I fell in love with one the first sight!
> 
> It would be great and nice if anyone can identify this coach Item for me
> 
> [pic]http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8964/screenshot20100207at134.png[pic]
> thanks a lot in advance =)
> prinpi



Has really nobody ever seen it ?


----------



## Doglover1610

Can't see the picture


----------



## mandabear

prinpi said:


> Has really nobody ever seen it ?



Here is the pic:


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of this keychain, style 7184?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know if anyone has responded to this yet. It's called the Multi-Patent Charm Keyfob.

http://web.archive.org/web/20060225...x?product_no=8052&category_id=435&easyask_id=


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              What is the name of this keychain, style 7184?

Thanks.     


starrymaz said:


> I don't know if anyone has responded to this yet. It's called the Multi-Patent Charm Keyfob.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20060225...x?product_no=8052&category_id=435&easyask_id=


Thanks Starry. I still haven't been able to figure out how to use the wayback machine.


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> What is the name of this keychain, style 7184?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Originally Posted by *starrymaz*
> 
> I don't know if anyone has responded to this yet. It's called the Multi-Patent Charm Keyfob.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/200602251...35&easyask_id=
> 
> Thanks Starry. I still haven't been able to figure out how to use the wayback machine.



You're welcome! The Wayback Machine isn't extremely reliable since it doesn't work all the time and a lot of pages aren't available or were never archived. When it does work, it can be an interesting browsing experience.

I've found some items through trial and error, but it does help if you know the year an item was made.

Here's the link for those who are interested.
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.coach.com


----------



## starrymaz

LKKay said:


> TIA!



It's a Signature Stripe Shoulder Bag. What's the style number? Style 11689 is the larger size and style 11957 is the smaller size.


----------



## LKKay

starrymaz said:


> It's a Signature Stripe Shoulder Bag. What's the style number? Style 11689 is the larger size and style 11957 is the smaller size.


Thanks, I'm afraid I don't know.  The seller refused to tell me.


----------



## starrymaz

LKKay said:


> Thanks, I'm afraid I don't know.  The seller refused to tell me.



Hmm. Doesn't sound like a seller I'd want to buy from.


----------



## starrymaz

coach for fun said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you tell me the name of this bag?   I know it is a demi bag but not sure of the name.
> 
> thanks!



Signature Soft Demi


----------



## kristinmcd

Can you all tell me the retail of style 8f57?


----------



## starrymaz

Jul007ia said:


> I've never seen this style of Coach before... is this really authentic?  There's no serial number but that may just be the lighting. The canvas is pretty good quality material and the leather looks real... If this style is authentic, what is the bag called?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Brown-and...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f0e2d68c
> Thanks for all the help





starrymaz said:


> It's fake. Coach never made a bag like this. The lining and creed are wrong, among other things. Please post authenticity questions in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html thread. Thanks!



The bag in the auction link above was fake and has already been removed. However, I wanted to revise my comments because Coach did make a similar style. The style number is 1424 and it looks like this.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *prinpi* 

                              Hi I am new here =)
And I am in a desperate search of a coach purse/wristlet I fell in love with one the first sight!

It would be great and nice if anyone can identify this coach Item for me  

[pic]http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8964/screenshot20100207at134.png[pic] 
thanks a lot in advance =)
prinpi     



prinpi said:


> Has really nobody ever seen it ?



The generic name for that style is probably a "Framed Wristlet" but I can't find that C fabric and trim combination in any of my catalogs. An Ebay search for "Coach framed wristlet" didn't turn up any close matches for that pattern either but you may want to keep an open Search for that description. It's also possible that it's a style made for the Factory Stores and someone may still come along who remembers it. 

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Hyacinth

kristinmcd said:


> Can you all tell me the retail of style 8f57?



It looks like it belongs to a Hamptons Weekend Scarf Print Top Handle bag if it looks like this photo but I can't find any other information on it.


----------



## prinpi

Hyacinth said:


> The generic name for that style is probably a "Framed Wristlet" but I can't find that C fabric and trim combination in any of my catalogs. An Ebay search for "Coach framed wristlet" didn't turn up any close matches for that pattern either but you may want to keep an open Search for that description. It's also possible that it's a style made for the Factory Stores and someone may still come along who remembers it.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help.




thanks a lot! It was worn by a celebrity in japan and I got the pic from a japanese Magazine. But I'll keep trying with the framed wristled


----------



## kristinmcd

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like it belongs to a Hamptons Weekend Scarf Print Top Handle bag if it looks like this photo but I can't find any other information on it.


It is! Thanks. I couldn't find it in the wayback.


----------



## coach for fun

starrymaz said:


> Signature Soft Demi


 

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessD

Hello ladies, I have a Coach handbag and is wondering what's the name of the bag, here's a picture of the bag!


----------



## thuynh

Hello everyone, I have a coach bag style 13193, I  believe it is a Heritage Hobo that I got at the FP store. I am just wondering if my bag has a name. Since I know all Coach bags tend to be like "Carly" "Kirstin" "Sabrina" etc...

Thank you


----------



## starrymaz

PrincessD said:


> Hello ladies, I have a Coach handbag and is wondering what's the name of the bag, here's a picture of the bag!



It's called a Signature Demi Pouch, style 6094.


----------



## faded264

So this is random, but I was looking at Coach layouts the other day and came across this one.  It has a picture of a bag that I think is really cute, but I couldn't find anything else on the bag.  

Here's the link for the layout:

http://www.freecodesource.com/myspace-layouts/preview.php?id=L299849116

I tried to copy the picture but it wouldn't let me.  Anyway, the purse is on the very top row of images, third from the right.  It looks like white canvas with pink handles.  Also has sunglasses on it.  Can anyone ID this purse?  I would really appreciate it.


----------



## runner22

faded264 said:


> So this is random, but I was looking at Coach layouts the other day and came across this one.  It has a picture of a bag that I think is really cute, but I couldn't find anything else on the bag.
> 
> Here's the link for the layout:
> 
> http://www.freecodesource.com/myspace-layouts/preview.php?id=L299849116
> 
> I tried to copy the picture but it wouldn't let me.  Anyway, the purse is on the very top row of images, third from the right.  It looks like white canvas with pink handles.  Also has sunglasses on it.  Can anyone ID this purse?  I would really appreciate it.



I'd say it's some kind of Hamptons tote?

ETA: Is this it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Reversibl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558c53338

I know this one is pretty dirty though.


----------



## faded264

runner22 said:


> I'd say it's some kind of Hamptons tote?
> 
> ETA: Is this it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Reversibl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558c53338
> 
> I know this one is pretty dirty though.




I think that's it! Thank you!


----------



## wis3ly

Here's the link to the bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Signature-COACH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2697e6db


----------



## cindy05

Hi,
Could someone please help me ID this messenger bag? Thank you!


----------



## ozmodiar

cindy05 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please help me ID this messenger bag? Thank you!



Heritage Stripe Convertible Hobo (F14476). That one is made for outlets.


----------



## ozmodiar

thuynh said:


> Hello everyone, I have a coach bag style 13193, I  believe it is a Heritage Hobo that I got at the FP store. I am just wondering if my bag has a name. Since I know all Coach bags tend to be like "Carly" "Kirstin" "Sabrina" etc...
> 
> Thank you



13193 is the boutique version of the Heritage Stripe Convertible Hobo. It doesn't have any other name.


----------



## Stacee

My gramma just bought this... was wondering what it was - poppy?


----------



## wis3ly

Stacee said:


> My gramma just bought this... was wondering what it was - poppy?


 
No. It's Coach Graffiti


----------



## outtacontrol

Hi Girls,

This is my first post in the Coach forum 

Can any of you tell me the name or any info on the coach coin purse on the left?

TIA


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kisslock Legacy Stripe Wristlet, forget item #...


----------



## outtacontrol

Thanks! I am on the hunt for one... any suggestions? is it older or new?

Isn't it a coin purse?


----------



## ejoy43

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks! I am on the hunt for one... any suggestions? is it older or new?
> 
> Isn't it a coin purse?



I think it has a strap attached to it like a wristlet. I could be wrong though.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

It is older but they do pop up on Ebay mostly but you can try Bonanzle..  I was on Bonanzle this morning and did not see one.


----------



## deleckidesign

Also comes in signature, but pretty rare. Not sure of sig style #
Probably my favorite piece in my collection!


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ thank you for posting your picture! I LOVE LOVE this little bag! I hope I can find one - I love the colours, it's so unique


----------



## handbglvr

I used to own 2, but sold them. They came out in Jan. 2007. I'll try to dig up the style #.


----------



## coachadd1ct

Hello!  I own one and very rarely use it.....  Shoot!!  I may have to pull it out!!  The style # for the legacy stripe is 40239.  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ Your lucky! I'm bummed that it came out in 07 - I hope it's not impossible to find. It's so pretty and exactly what I'm looking for! This is my first exposure to coach too.. how I love


----------



## wis3ly

outtacontrol said:


> ^^ Your lucky! I'm bummed that it came out in 07 - I hope it's not impossible to find. It's so pretty and exactly what I'm looking for! This is my first exposure to coach too.. how I love


 
They pop up on eBay occasionally. Very overpriced though.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Cute Legacy stripe!!!  Congrats!!

Lynne


----------



## coachadd1ct

They are listed every now & then on ebay & bonz.  And unfortunately, wis3ly is right in that they can be overpriced.  Recently though, I saw a used one sell I think for around $50---don't quote me!  But wanted to let you know that they are out there.  If I see one, I'll definitely let you know!!  <<crossing fingers>>



outtacontrol said:


> ^^ Your lucky! I'm bummed that it came out in 07 - I hope it's not impossible to find. It's so pretty and exactly what I'm looking for! This is my first exposure to coach too.. how I love


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

I know this is a parker clutch, what I am having touble with is hunting one down in black and I can't seem to locate the item number for it. I have searched on here with no luck.

The photo is of a metallic clutch and I am assuming the item numbers will be different for the two types of leather! ?? 

Can anyone help me??  This is a borrowed photo!  TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

mysweetgirlrose said:


> I know this is a parker clutch, what I am having touble with is hunting one down in black and I can't seem to locate the item number for it. I have searched on here with no luck.
> 
> The photo is of a metallic clutch and I am assuming the item numbers will be different for the two types of leather! ??
> 
> Can anyone help me??  This is a borrowed photo!  TIA


It looks like the style number of the metallic leather one is 42501:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=COACH+42501


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

Thanks 
I have the style # for the metallic one....wouldn't the style # for the leather one be different?  Its seems like usually they are!


----------



## starrymaz

mysweetgirlrose said:


> I know this is a parker clutch, what I am having touble with is hunting one down in black and I can't seem to locate the item number for it. I have searched on here with no luck.
> 
> The photo is of a metallic clutch and I am assuming the item numbers will be different for the two types of leather! ??
> 
> Can anyone help me??  This is a borrowed photo!  TIA





BeenBurned said:


> It looks like the style number of the metallic leather one is 42501:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=COACH+42501





mysweetgirlrose said:


> Thanks
> I have the style # for the metallic one....wouldn't the style # for the leather one be different?  Its seems like usually they are!



The style # for the black leather one is also 42501.


----------



## outtacontrol

coachadd1ct said:


> They are listed every now & then on ebay & bonz.  And unfortunately, wis3ly is right in that they can be overpriced.  Recently though, I saw a used one sell I think for around $50---don't quote me!  But wanted to let you know that they are out there.  If I see one, I'll definitely let you know!!  <<crossing fingers>>



 thanks *coachadd1ct*, that's so nice of you!  I keep checking and checking, hoping one will pop up!


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

starrymaz said:


> The style # for the black leather one is also 42501.


 
Thanks for finding that info for me, I appreciate it!!  Sigh...of course I have to want the one that is impossible to find!  Have been searching that item number for weeks, only brings up the metallic one!!  Patience is not one of my virtues!!   I also search under parker clutch wristlet...sigh...wish me luck!!


----------



## starrymaz

mysweetgirlrose said:


> Thanks for finding that info for me, I appreciate it!!  Sigh...of course I have to want the one that is impossible to find!  Have been searching that item number for weeks, only brings up the metallic one!!  Patience is not one of my virtues!!   I also search under parker clutch wristlet...sigh...wish me luck!!



I hope you find it! Good luck!


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

starrymaz said:


> I hope you find it! Good luck!


 
Thanks Starry!!


----------



## Toonces

I have this bag, and I know it's MFF, but what is it called?

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Toonces said:


> I have this bag, and I know it's MFF, but what is it called?
> 
> Thanks!



I think it was just called a Polka Dot Duffle.


----------



## Toonces

Hyacinth said:


> I think it was just called a Polka Dot Duffle.



Thanks again...you are the best!!


----------



## shanana

My mom is looking for this bag but i dont know its name.Anyone here can help?Sorry for the blurry photo.TIA


----------



## nativebabies

This is my bag that I bought at the Coach Outlet several years ago. I cannot remember the name/style.










Thank you!


----------



## cz22

shanana said:


> My mom is looking for this bag but i dont know its name.Anyone here can help?Sorry for the blurry photo.TIA


I think it is the Soho Satchel in Khaki / Gold Signature, style 12680.


----------



## shanana

cz22 said:


> I think it is the Soho Satchel in Khaki / Gold Signature, style 12680.



Thanks a lot.I think you are right.Do you know where i could possibly find this bag?I don't think its available at FP anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *cz22* 

                              I think it is the Soho Satchel in Khaki / Gold Signature, style 12680.     



shanana said:


> Thanks a lot.I think you are right.Do you know where i could possibly find this bag?I don't think its available at FP anymore.


There are a few listings for that style.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=co....l1313&_odkw=coach+keychain&_osacat=0&bkBtn=1


----------



## mfitzsimmons87

shanana said:


> My mom is looking for this bag but i dont know its name.Anyone here can help?Sorry for the blurry photo.TIA




i cant help but i love it! PM me if you find out!


----------



## mzbag

Hi, need some info regarding Coach style HOK-3586 black handbag with fur. My sis is going to a charity fundraiser and is currently reviewing the merchandise list. I would like for her to try and get the bag for my collection.  No pictures available.  Thanks for your assistance  BTW just a collection piece I dare not wear Fur.


----------



## wis3ly

mzbag said:


> Hi, need some info regarding Coach style HOK-3586 black handbag with fur. My sis is going to a charity fundraiser and is currently reviewing the merchandise list. I would like for her to try and get the bag for my collection. No pictures available. Thanks for your assistance BTW just a collection piece I dare not wear Fur.


 
Some descriptions in the listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BLACK-HOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58086d43

Not My Auction.

Oh and just search Coach 3586 (style #) on eBay you'll see a lot listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> Hi, need some info regarding Coach style HOK-3586 black handbag with fur. My sis is going to a charity fundraiser and is currently reviewing the merchandise list. I would like for her to try and get the bag for my collection.  No pictures available.  Thanks for your assistance  BTW just a collection piece I dare not wear Fur.


I believe that bag is a quilted (satin?) duffle with rabbit fur trim. 

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=coach+3586&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## mzbag

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that bag is a quilted (satin?) duffle with rabbit fur trim.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=coach+3586&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 
Thanks for your help. Rabbit fur no don't even want the bag! I just looked at the bag can't do it the fur.  Thanks again that's the bag will not be a part of my collection.


----------



## mzbag

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that bag is a quilted (satin?) duffle with rabbit fur trim.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=coach+3586&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## mzbag

wis3ly said:


> Some descriptions in the listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BLACK-HOB...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58086d43
> 
> Not My Auction.
> 
> Oh and just search Coach 3586 (style #) on eBay you'll see a lot listings.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for your help! I cannot do the fur thanks for confirming my thought's was hoping it was faux fur.


----------



## bag-princess

i need help finding this bag - if possible for a friend. she has been looking for one for months but we don't know if it is an older style or not.

it looks exactly like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-PLEAT...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c107c70b8



BUT....it has the chain links for the the straps and and the part that rests on the shoulder is leather.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Bag-princess, it could be a Tribeca tote. They're still available in stores.


----------



## bag-princess

thanks burb3rrylov3r!!
i will tell her to try that item.


----------



## Coach10619

There's one on ebay right now that ends in around 25 min.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-COACH-Blac...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af82a510




deleckidesign said:


> Also comes in signature, but pretty rare. Not sure of sig style #
> Probably my favorite piece in my collection!


----------



## Hyacinth

nativebabies said:


> This is my bag that I bought at the Coach Outlet several years ago. I cannot remember the name/style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



It's a Mercer Pocket Zip from 2000.


----------



## nativebabies

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Mercer Pocket Zip from 2000.


 
Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## PinkiePie86

I have a wristlet that matches this bag - my friend bought it in Japan in 2004 (she was in the military and stationed there). I REALLY want the bag that matches but I don't know what the style name is.

Here's my pb link: http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/PinkiePie86/Wishlist/coachbag.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkiePie86 said:


> I have a wristlet that matches this bag - my friend bought it in Japan in 2004 (she was in the military and stationed there). I REALLY want the bag that matches but I don't know what the style name is.
> 
> Here's my pb link: http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/PinkiePie86/Wishlist/coachbag.jpg


If you save a search for "coach houndstooth 7480," it might come up. 

Here's the one that just sold (where you got the picture): 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-HOUNDSTOO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e2d7121


----------



## starrymaz

PinkiePie86 said:


> I have a wristlet that matches this bag - my friend bought it in Japan in 2004 (she was in the military and stationed there). I REALLY want the bag that matches but I don't know what the style name is.
> 
> Here's my pb link: http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/PinkiePie86/Wishlist/coachbag.jpg



The official name is Coach Hamptons Houndstooth Satchel. The style number is 7480 and it's from 2004.


----------



## PinkiePie86

starrymaz said:


> The official name is Coach Hamptons Houndstooth Satchel. The style number is 7480 and it's from 2004.


 
Awesome! Thank you!!!


----------



## PinkiePie86

BeenBurned said:


> If you save a search for "coach houndstooth 7480," it might come up.
> 
> Here's the one that just sold (where you got the picture):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-HOUNDSTOO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e2d7121


 

I'm a little embarrassed I didn't think of that... lol Thank you!


----------



## T Doll

I need help ID'ing this wallet. Does anybody know the name, collection or retail price of it? TIA


----------



## GlockGirl

Just wondering if anybody knows the name of this tote.  Thanks!







Maybe hamptons or something?  I think?  Lol ...


----------



## Ellapretty

I have these 2 items I purchased at the Woodbury Common Coach outlet in 2008:

I think the brown one is called the Bleeker flap - as I saw a similar one on a post here.


----------



## BeenBurned

T Doll said:


> I need help ID'ing this wallet. Does anybody know the name, collection or retail price of it? TIA



It looks like style 40336 which would be a slim envelope wallet. I don't know the collection it's from.


----------



## Coach10619

I had a similar bag ( to the first one ) but, in pink.  
I am pretty sure it's called an East/West signature Duffle.




Ellapretty said:


> I have these 2 items I purchased at the Woodbury Common Coach outlet in 2008:
> 
> I think the brown one is called the Bleeker flap - as I saw a similar one on a post here.


----------



## Ellapretty

Coach10619 said:


> I had a similar bag ( to the first one ) but, in pink.
> I am pretty sure it's called an East/West signature Duffle.



Thanks!


----------



## Ellapretty

Found a similar model on ebay - so now I know its name! *Bleecker Signature Small Flap Hobo Purse in Brown #11441* 



Ellapretty said:


>


----------



## Olivia!

Can anyone tell me if the Madison Audrey is basically just a smaller version of the Sabrina?  Or are there really large and small Sabrinas?


----------



## Olivia!

Heard from someone in a PM already.  Thanks


----------



## cameron

Which coach Kristin bag is good? is it op art large hobo in Khaki or Alex op art in Khaki?need help decide.


----------



## cameron

also shall i keep my peyton in laid c tote in black or sell it?is it current?


----------



## Champloo80

Can someone ID this purse?
I bought it at Nordstrom or Macy's 3/4 years ago.


----------



## ozmodiar

Champloo80 said:


> Can someone ID this purse?
> I bought it at Nordstrom or Macy's 3/4 years ago.



Signature Stripe Studded Lurex Satchel


----------



## Shannon1206

Hello ladies!!

I was in a check-line behind a girl who was carrying this bag and I LOVE the print. (Sorry the pic is bad....I took it w/ my phone.)  Can you tell me the name of the print and if it's brand new or really old? I've never seen it before:






This bag belonged to my mother.....does anyone remember the name or how old it might be?











TIA!!


----------



## merekat703

[
QUOTE=Coach10619;14488968]I had a similar bag ( to the first one ) but, in pink. 
I am pretty sure it's called an East/West signature Duffle.[/QUOTE]


The Blue one is a top handle pouch and the brown a signature flap.


----------



## merekat703

Shannon1206 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I was in a check-line behind a girl who was carrying this bag and I LOVE the print. (Sorry the pic is bad....I took it w/ my phone.) Can you tell me the name of the print and if it's brand new or really old? I've never seen it before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag belonged to my mother.....does anyone remember the name or how old it might be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 

The first looks like a fake, the tan is from the soho collection , guessing like 3-5 years, but I am wondering why theres no serial number on the creed.


----------



## merekat703

outtacontrol said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> This is my first post in the Coach forum
> 
> Can any of you tell me the name or any info on the coach coin purse on the left?
> 
> TIA


 

The little legacy coin purse is #40239 retail price of $98.00 I bought mine in the fall of 2008. Sooo cute!


----------



## Shannon1206

merekat703 said:


> The first looks like a fake, the tan is from the soho collection , guessing like 3-5 years, but I am wondering why theres no serial number on the creed.




I wondered if the the first one was fake because I had never seen that print before.  Bummer.  I liked it too!! 

As far as the other bag, the lining is very heavy and the bag smells like real leather.  The stitching is perfectly straight.  The stamp in the creed is deep and there is some target looking logo in the top right hand corner.  Nothing about the bag would lead me to question it's authenticity....except for the fact that there is no serial number.  I assumed that it was old because of that.  My mom bought the bag at a garage sale her neighbor had last summer.  She was carrying it the other day and when she opened it, I saw the lining....and was super impressed that she bought a designer bag!! (Until I found out that she didn't even know what Coach was. lol)


----------



## Aneetha

Can anybody help me to ID this wallet? I bought it at a COACH outlet, and nobody in the store was able to recognize it. The lime green stripe in the middle is made of suede leather by the way.

Does anybody know the name of this beautiful wallet? item number? in which line and which year was it produced? Is this an authentic COACH wallet? 

Thanks


----------



## cz22

Shannon1206 said:


> I wondered if the the first one was fake because I had never seen that print before.  Bummer.  I liked it too!!
> 
> As far as the other bag, the lining is very heavy and the bag smells like real leather.  The stitching is perfectly straight.  The stamp in the creed is deep and there is some target looking logo in the top right hand corner.  Nothing about the bag would lead me to question it's authenticity....except for the fact that there is no serial number.  I assumed that it was old because of that.  My mom bought the bag at a garage sale her neighbor had last summer.  She was carrying it the other day and when she opened it, I saw the lining....and was super impressed that she bought a designer bag!! (Until I found out that she didn't even know what Coach was. lol)


Not all swingpacks have style numbers below the creed. Coach has been inconsistent with smaller items - if they have creeds, if they have the style number on the creed. Wait for an expert to chime in on that one. I think it looks okay, but I am not one of the authenticity experts.


----------



## merekat703

cz22 said:


> Not all swingpacks have style numbers below the creed. Coach has been inconsistent with smaller items - if they have creeds, if they have the style number on the creed. Wait for an expert to chime in on that one. I think it looks okay, but I am not one of the authenticity experts.


 
The swingpack is real, the bullet on the creed means its from an outlet. I have just never seen an actual purse that included the creed but not a serial number.


----------



## cz22

What year are these from? I want to find out what other fruits were made. I know strawberry, but I don't know if that is all...


----------



## ecj*waxy

Hi!  I am looking for the Teal Legacy Mini Skinny/Pouch/Coin Purse with the brass turn lock and turn lock parts on it.  I know it is really super rare!!!  Does anyone know the official name of this item and style number?  I am sorry, I do not have a picture.  I have seen it on TPF...I searched several threads, but could not find it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

cz22 said:


> What year are these from? I want to find out what other fruits were made. I know strawberry, but I don't know if that is all...



I don't know the exact year but it was probably around 2003, give or take a year either way. The only other fruit I could find in the same style is the Strawberry, syle # 1631


----------



## Hyacinth

Aneetha said:


> Can anybody help me to ID this wallet? I bought it at a COACH outlet, and nobody in the store was able to recognize it. The lime green stripe in the middle is made of suede leather by the way.
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this beautiful wallet? item number? in which line and which year was it produced? Is this an authentic COACH wallet?
> 
> Thanks



I can't give it a name, sorry, just a style number - 6592. Here's Coach's photo. It was made to match the Signature Applique "Bubble" bags and wristlets, so my best guess would be Signature Applique Compact Clutch. They're from the last part of 2005. The bags are Sig Applique Medium (#1489) and Large (#1490) Carryalls:


----------



## cz22

Hyacinth said:


> I don't know the exact year but it was probably around 2003, give or take a year either way. The only other fruit I could find in the same style is the Strawberry, syle # 1631



Almost complete...  Thanks for the info!


----------



## ms-whitney

ecj*waxy said:


> Hi!  I am looking for the Teal Legacy Mini Skinny/Pouch/Coin Purse with the brass turn lock and turn lock parts on it.  I know it is really super rare!!!  Does anyone know the official name of this item and style number?  I am sorry, I do not have a picture.  I have seen it on TPF...I searched several threads, but could not find it.  Thank you in advance!



not sure if this is what you're looking for (but this came into mind, I'd love to get one too)






if so

92285
98$
7cm tall 10.5cm wide
legacy stripe lining
vachetta cerata leather
brass/teal


----------



## aijun

can you please help to ID this coach bag? thanks a lot

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QxOKIfP4lkQAtZwpApDDzA?feat=directlink


----------



## ms-whitney

12937 brass pink
crazy how we've gotten to 15xxx!
it's the Madison sabrina


----------



## ecj*waxy

ms-whitney said:


> not sure if this is what you're looking for (but this came into mind, I'd love to get one too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so
> 
> 92285
> 98$
> 7cm tall 10.5cm wide
> legacy stripe lining
> vachetta cerata leather
> brass/teal



Thank you!  That's it exactly!  It's just so darn cute!  Now if I can only find one (and one for you, too!)


----------



## ms-whitney

you're welcome! it is isnt it?

i didn't even see these in my store when it came out! i think it was selected flagship stores only. >.<

of course i'd see one after you, you get first dibs. i already did a check in jax and all the outlet stores and nothing..so i think ebay/bonz/craigslist/etc is best bet :|


----------



## ecj*waxy

ms-whitney said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> of course i'd see one after you, you get first dibs.|



 I'll keep my eye out for both of us!


----------



## Hyacinth

ashleyx83 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEGACY-SI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9f41e130



The name of the wristlet is right in the listing title, isn't it?


----------



## Goonez

I just found some vintage NYC Coach bags and would love some info on them.  I know one of them is an 80's city bag (I assume) but not sure about the others.  Here are the pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/48391393@N02/
Thank you so for all the info!


----------



## aijun

ms-whitney said:


> 12937 brass pink
> crazy how we've gotten to 15xxx!
> it's the Madison sabrina


 

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Aneetha

Hyacinth said:


> I can't give it a name, sorry, just a style number - 6592. Here's Coach's photo. It was made to match the Signature Applique "Bubble" bags and wristlets, so my best guess would be Signature Applique Compact Clutch. They're from the last part of 2005. The bags are Sig Applique Medium (#1489) and Large (#1490) Carryalls:


 
Hi Hyacinth, thanks very much for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                      I can't give it a name, sorry, just a style number - 6592. Here's Coach's photo. It was made to match the Signature Applique "Bubble" bags and wristlets, so my best guess would be Signature Applique Compact Clutch. They're from the last part of 2005. The bags are Sig Applique Medium (#1489) and Large (#1490) Carryalls: 



Aneetha said:


> Hi Hyacinth, thanks very much for your help!



You're welcome!


----------



## spanannie

I think this is the Small Soho Hobo.  It looks bigger in the photos, too, but it's only around a foot long.  

Does anyone know for sure?  I'm trying to find an item number, too.  I should start saving tags, so I can remember these things!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

spanannie said:


> I think this is the Small Soho Hobo.  It looks bigger in the photos, too, but it's only around a foot long.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure?  I'm trying to find an item number, too.  I should start saving tags, so I can remember these things!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Please post the serial number from the creed patch.


----------



## spanannie

J04D-9541

Thanks!



Hyacinth said:


> Please post the serial number from the creed patch.



Originally Posted by *spanannie* 

                              I think this is the Small Soho Hobo.  It looks bigger in the photos, too, but it's only around a foot long.  


Does anyone know for sure?  I'm trying to find an item number, too.  I should start saving tags, so I can remember these things!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

spanannie said:


> J04D-9541
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spanannie*
> 
> I think this is the Small Soho Hobo.  It looks bigger in the photos, too, but it's only around a foot long.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure?  I'm trying to find an item number, too.  I should start saving tags, so I can remember these things!
> 
> Thanks so much!



9541 is the Soho Leather Small Hobo.


----------



## mzbag

Hi, please ID this Coach bag and wristlet name/history.

Creed D0769-10479 has a bulls eye.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

mzbag said:


> Hi, please ID this Coach bag and wristlet name/history.
> 
> Creed D0769-10479 has a bulls eye.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The wristlet is the Soho Stitched Leather Wristlet, style 40305, original price was $128. The bag is a Soho Stitched Leather Flap, original list $398, both are from the Fall-Holiday 2006 season. The color's called Chestnut.


----------



## mzbag

Hyacinth said:


> The wristlet is the Soho Stitched Leather Wristlet, style 40305, original price was $128. The bag is a Soho Stitched Leather Flap, original list $398, both are from the Fall-Holiday 2006 season. The color's called Chestnut.


 
Thank you for your assistance. Have a nice day!


----------



## lynzbyz

Does anyone know the name/style # of these?:








ETA: Ok, apparently the one on the bottom was a boutique exclusive here in Oregon.  It looks very Chanel-y.


----------



## ozmodiar

lynzbyz said:


> Does anyone know the name/style # of these?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Ok, apparently the one on the bottom was a boutique exclusive here in Oregon.  It looks very Chanel-y.



The bottom one is a Julia N/S tote. It hasn't been released yet but some of the Julias are piloting now and you can also order them from JAX. #14967 $298

The top one is a 2008 Legacy Top Handle #12655 $798.


----------



## lynzbyz

ozmodiar said:


> The bottom one is a Julia N/S tote. It hasn't been released yet but some of the Julias are piloting now and you can also order them from JAX. #14967 $298
> 
> The top one is a 2008 Legacy Top Handle #12655 $798.


 
Thank you!  My nearest Coach has the Julia- not sure I like it.


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

I am so hoping someone call tell me the item # for this wristlet to aid me in my search for one!  I am searching belted pleated not finding much! And I can't read the item # on the tag.  The more info the better!! 
I missed this one in the deals thread and now I need one...lol...wahhh!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Silver-Wr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58cbc22e


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

Any info? Thanks!


----------



## New2Coach

Alaskancoachfan said:


> Any info? Thanks!




Coach Mia Wristlet


----------



## blah956

hey. i bought a purple jewel wrislet 
(like this one - http://img1.jpegbay.com/gallery/000507535/3_t.jpg)

the actual coach price tag is missing and was "reticketed"

The re-ticket tag (on receipt paper) says 

UPC 884830935288
STYLE 43306

I looked up the style on ebay and it comes up to " Coach Madison Op Art Lurex Wristlet 43306 Silver"

so i want to be sure i paid the right price and not something more. does anyone who owns the purple wristlet have the UPC AND style number?

I want to go back to Macys with the correct information if I was charged the incorrect price.


----------



## lilaparaply

Hi there! Anyone know what bag this is. I'm pretty sure it's a Coach, but not sure of the name. The color is off in the photo too. It's more of a brown than the red it shows up as. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

mysweetgirlrose said:


> I am so hoping someone call tell me the item # for this wristlet to aid me in my search for one!  I am searching belted pleated not finding much! And I can't read the item # on the tag.  The more info the better!!
> I missed this one in the deals thread and now I need one...lol...wahhh!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Silver-Wr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58cbc22e




It looks like the style number is 6F43, but I don't know the name, sorry.

Whoops, never mind, just found it in a Fall 2005 catalog. It's just called a Metallic Leather Pleated Wristlet, and  6F43 is the style number.


----------



## starrymaz

lilaparaply said:


> Hi there! Anyone know what bag this is. I'm pretty sure it's a Coach, but not sure of the name. The color is off in the photo too. It's more of a brown than the red it shows up as. Thanks!



It looks like the new MFF (Made for Factory) Soho Pleated Leather Large Flap. The style # is 13729.

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1


----------



## lilaparaply

starrymaz said:


> It looks like the new MFF (Made for Factory) Soho Pleated Leather Large Flap. The style # is 13729.
> 
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1


 

Thank you so much Starrymaz!


----------



## devilzwind

please help me ID this coach bag from karla's closet blog, thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

devilzwind said:


> please help me ID this coach bag from karla's closet blog, thanks!


Black Kristen Zip Top Tote


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Does anyone recognize this back?  I missed out on this auction but would love to find one.  TIA!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417465666


----------



## starrymaz

reneeluvscoach said:


> Does anyone recognize this back?  I missed out on this auction but would love to find one.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417465666



It's the Addison Pearlized Leather bag. The style # is 13505 and the color is Ivory.


----------



## zippy14u

Does anyone know the true name of this bag? This bag of mine has been refered to as "Bonnie Cashin Brief", Coach Satchel or Brief Bag(mid-late 70s). My question is, what is this bag, really????


----------



## DemRam

zippy14u said:


> Does anyone know the true name of this bag? This bag of mine has been refered to as "Bonnie Cashin Brief", Coach Satchel or Brief Bag(mid-late 70s). My question is, what is this bag, really????
> Attached Thumbnails



Your question was answered in Post 4662 and Post 4665 below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153-311.html


----------



## reneeluvscoach

starrymaz said:


> It's the Addison Pearlized Leather bag. The style # is 13505 and the color is Ivory.


 
yea, thank you Starry!


----------



## Sicy

Can anyone tell me the name /style of this one? Thanks.


----------



## Elle oh Elle

@Sicy - It looks like a Hamptons Weekend Tote?


----------



## mysweetgirlrose

Thanks SOOOO much for your help!!  I really appreciate it!! 



Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the style number is 6F43, but I don't know the name, sorry.
> 
> Whoops, never mind, just found it in a Fall 2005 catalog. It's just called a Metallic Leather Pleated Wristlet, and 6F43 is the style number.


----------



## Sicy

Elle oh Elle said:


> @Sicy - It looks like a Hamptons Weekend Tote?





Thanks!~


----------



## loci

Can someone ID this one for me? and the color name as well if possible 
Thanks!


----------



## Doglover1610

loci said:


> Can someone ID this one for me? and the color name as well if possible
> Thanks!



I know it's a Garnet, but I'm not sure what the exact color is.


----------



## Elle oh Elle

It's a Signature Garnet in brass/parchment


----------



## Momma Leanne

hi all -

i don't know if I'm supposed to post this here. please help me identify this bag. 

thank you!


----------



## Momma Leanne




----------



## Momma Leanne




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach khaki carryall signature medium


----------



## ParatrooperWife

I'm new to Coach, but it looks like a Signature Hampton Carryall.  I'm sure someone else could give you a definite answer, though!  Just my guess!!   Super cute!!


----------



## gh305

please help me ID this coach bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290416970992&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

gh305 said:


> please help me ID this coach bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290416970992&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123


It's style 6723 and it's an Optic signature ladybug small hobo. (Not sure of the "official" style name.) I think the original retail was $228.


----------



## princesskara

I bought this bag at the rack and the original tag is missing (I think it was a used return but it was so inexpensive I had to take it home!) - can someone please give me the name for it? Thanks.


----------



## cz22

princesskara said:


> I bought this bag at the rack and the original tag is missing (I think it was a used return but it was so inexpensive I had to take it home!) - can someone please give me the name for it? Thanks.


All I know is thta it is from the Parker line and was a department store exclusive. I call it a small Parker convertible (since it can be crossbody) satchel but I don't know the official name. Great bag! I have a purple one.


----------



## ozmodiar

princesskara said:


> I bought this bag at the rack and the original tag is missing (I think it was a used return but it was so inexpensive I had to take it home!) - can someone please give me the name for it? Thanks.



Parker Leather Zip Satchel


----------



## princesskara

Thank you both so much! I bought it to be a cross body but it does not quite fit Thanks again!


----------



## lmartinx1

I just picked this up .... The creed says A06S-5054 and has a bullseye on it. Not sure of the name and would appreciate any help....


----------



## ms-whitney

hampton's perforated hobo.

was a few years back fp


----------



## lmartinx1

ms-whitney said:


> hampton's perforated hobo.
> 
> was a few years back fp



Excellent! Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey ladies. Can anyone id this bag. I found her today in a consignment shop for $60 




I couldn't get a good pic of the creed but the number is : E0767-F10923
Thanks


----------



## ms-whitney

looks like it's the outlet version of soho mini signature hobo


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

Won off ebay for $20. I know it's a legacy wristlet with the legacy lining, is there any addt'l details someone could give me?

(These are the sellers photos ((I realized a lil too late the inside is kinda dirty, is there any way to clean this, feel free to move this question to correct thread if needed))


----------



## September24

I posted this on the main forum but no one responded. Thanks if anyone can help!

*Coach Spotlight Pop C Sateen and Glam question* 
Does anyone know if this bag came in the large and small Spotlight (small # is 14377) and if so, what is the item number of the larger one? I think it's been out awhile so I may be out of luck except for Ebay. I'm looking for the larger version or the Glam.

Here is a pic of the smaller one NMA. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CoachEnvy

i want to get the larger version of this bag my little girl is holding......any ideas??  the banner above it said new arrivals...


----------



## wis3ly

I know this is from the white poppy collection from 07? Anybody know what other items were part of this collection? I've seen the kisslock wristlet, the small coin purse with long strap, the gallery tote, and the demi purse.

I'm only interested in the WHITE LEATHER ones, not the signatures ones.

Pic borrowed from eBay


----------



## Hyacinth

wis3ly said:


> I know this is from the white poppy collection from 07? Anybody know what other items were part of this collection? I've seen the kisslock wristlet, the small coin purse with long strap, the gallery tote, and the demi purse.
> 
> I'm only interested in the WHITE LEATHER ones, not the signatures ones.
> 
> Pic borrowed from eBay



I answered your question in the other thread.


----------



## SBB

Hi,
Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Coach wallet? There is no # anywhere in it. The zipper is marked ECLAIR I think and the snap is marked ECHT PRYM. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## 2blue3pink

Could someone ID this bag please
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220580939775&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

2blue3pink said:


> Could someone ID this bag please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220580939775&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Chelsea optic signature satchel, style 10995.


----------



## Hyacinth

SBB said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Coach wallet? There is no # anywhere in it. The zipper is marked ECLAIR I think and the snap is marked ECHT PRYM. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.



Small accessories like wallets almost NEVER have stamped serial numbers.

ECLAIR  is one of at least 5 different zipper brands that Coach has used over the years, and this particular style and hardware goes back about 15 or more years. It's perfectly genuine.

We've said it many times before but it bears repeating - *the brand name stamped on the zipper proves NOTHING about a Coach's authenticity.* Over the years Coach has used zippers from TALON, ECLAIR, RISI, YKK and possibly ZIPLON and maybe others. And something as simple as a zipper is often faked, just like purses are faked. YKK's website has a section devoted entirely to educating people about FAKE YKK fasteners, which are a huge problem for the company.


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

Any more info on my previous post? (pg. 110) the legacy wristlet. I'm just looking for a style #. Sorry, i've got my 6 month old in my lap and am typing one-fingered, so I can't repost pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaskancoachfan said:


> Won off ebay for $20. I know it's a legacy wristlet with the legacy lining, is there any addt'l details someone could give me?
> 
> (These are the sellers photos ((I realized a lil too late the inside is kinda dirty, is there any way to clean this, feel free to move this question to correct thread if needed))


It looks like style 40721.


----------



## wis3ly

Is this Coach? I'm seeing Tatterstall lining!?!?


----------



## Doglover1610

wis3ly said:


> Is this Coach? I'm seeing Tatterstall lining!?!?



Doesn't look so to me. Of course I could be wrong


----------



## industrious

Someone please ID or give me more info. about this bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## kmd1_123

I'm no expert, but the zipper and hand tag look off..
but I could be wrong


----------



## BeenBurned

industrious said:


> Someone please ID or give me more info. about this bag. Thank you so much.


Where did you get that bag? It's fake. Can you get a refund?


----------



## 2blue3pink

Could someone please tell me the name of this bag?   K05S-9434


----------



## industrious

Oh my god. My best friend gave me as a gift.
It seems I have to contact her and tell the truth as soon as possible.

Thank you for your help,BeenBurned.


----------



## cherika

Hello all! I desperately need your help! I saw this woman's Coach purse in church and the leather was absolutely amazing and I couldn't stop thinking about it. I couldn't find it on the website or anywhere else.

It was very simple, light greyish leather, pink interior. Two front pockets, 2 shoulder straps, and a longer strap to carry it crossbody I believe. It looked so soft and supple, and the color was beautiful. Any ideas?? Please help! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

industrious said:


> Oh my god. My best friend gave me as a gift.
> It seems I have to contact her and tell the truth as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your help,BeenBurned.


You're welcome. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## BeenBurned

2blue3pink said:


> Could someone please tell me the name of this bag?   K05S-9434


I believe the style is a field bag but I'm not sure of the "official" Coach name for the style.


----------



## chiquita133

I found  a pair of Coach ballet flats at DSW while I was on vacation last week but they didn't have my size and I forgot to get the name of the shoes. Now I'm trying to find it online but having no luck :cry: . I even tried calling the store to find the name but they weren't willing to look for the shoes. 

They were a pair of plain black leather ballet flats with a line of black patent piping across the toe and around the heel. Does anybody happen to know what the name of the shoes is?


----------



## ms-whitney

2blue3pink said:


> Could someone please tell me the name of this bag?   K05S-9434



this is from the soho line, it is the 'large' flap. (soho large leather flap) the small flap version does not have the two front pockets this one has, when the flap opens.

was from 2005 i believe.


----------



## BagloverBurr

BeenBurned said:


> Where did you get that bag? It's fake. Can you get a refund?



I was gonna say this is fake as well. I am a poppy-fiend and I have NEVER seen this bag before


----------



## Doglover1610

Can someone give the correct name for this? I have never seen the swingpack with the original stripes, but have seen the ones with the variegated stripes.


----------



## wis3ly

Doglover1610 said:


> Can someone give the correct name for this? I have never seen the swingpack with the original stripes, but have seen the ones with the variegated stripes.


 
Doesn't look real to me?


----------



## cz22

cherika said:


> Hello all! I desperately need your help! I saw this woman's Coach purse in church and the leather was absolutely amazing and I couldn't stop thinking about it. I couldn't find it on the website or anywhere else.
> 
> It was very simple, light greyish leather, pink interior. Two front pockets, 2 shoulder straps, and a longer strap to carry it crossbody I believe. It looked so soft and supple, and the color was beautiful. Any ideas?? Please help! Thank you!


My first thought was the Large Textured Audrey, like this: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/countess613/items/Coach_Madison_textured_leather_XL_Audrey_14329
And I think the longer strap on that one is only long enough for shoulder, not crossbody, but I could be wrong. Am I getting close? not pink interior though


----------



## miss_chiff

bunnymasseuse said:


> Black Kristen Zip Top Tote



I'm pretty sure this is the brown one (for what it's worth), but looks dark(black). I've seen her blog, and I know she has the brown one(seen in her other photos).  The black zip top (I have it), has more of a glaze to it...the other colors were more 'buttery'.

Edit: I see it didn't repost the pix with original post, sorry. Also, I forgot this is from a few pages back, sorry. Anyways...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

miss_chiff said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the brown one (for what it's worth), but looks dark(black). I've seen her blog, and I know she has the brown one(seen in her other photos).  The black zip top (I have it), has more of a glaze to it...the other colors were more 'buttery'.
> 
> Edit: I see it didn't repost the pix with original post, sorry. Also, I forgot this is from a few pages back, sorry. Anyways...


It's hard to tell, but good to know what color it is! Thanks!


----------



## DUCATI1098

Hi Ladies,
can I check with you the model name/number for the below bag:







is it still available? & may I know the price for it also?

Thanks,
 D1098


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I thought I saw one of those recently on da 'BAY but it was poorly listed and would not come up under a normal search for it.


----------



## ms-whitney

DUCATI1098 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> can I check with you the model name/number for the below bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it still available? & may I know the price for it also?
> 
> Thanks,
> D1098




hi! 

this is the bleecker canvas tote (11791) in medium 298$, came with the scarf, very cute. comes in several colors, natural/dark khaki/white which is the one you picked above, also has natural/black, natural/chambray, natural/gold, natural/grass and natural/geranium (geranium available in select stores)

this is from 2008 and some might have made it to the outlets, i remember it being a popular one in my store (that color combo with pink trim) 

i'm not sure if it is there now but at least you have a style number to call and ask


----------



## blah123

This one got away from me on eBay, and I don't know the name to search for it again...help me out? and if you know the dimensions you'd be my BFF


----------



## bunnymasseuse

blah123 said:


> This one got away from me on eBay, and I don't know the name to search for it again...help me out? and if you know the dimensions you'd be my BFF


I'll take it that you didn't have an opportunity to get it authenticated?   I'll let you know if I see it come up again, did you want it in that specific color?


----------



## DUCATI1098

ms-whitney said:


> hi!
> 
> this is the bleecker canvas tote (11791) in medium 298$, came with the scarf, very cute. comes in several colors, natural/dark khaki/white which is the one you picked above, also has natural/black, natural/chambray, natural/gold, natural/grass and natural/geranium (geranium available in select stores)
> 
> this is from 2008 and some might have made it to the outlets, i remember it being a popular one in my store (that color combo with pink trim)
> 
> i'm not sure if it is there now but at least you have a style number to call and ask


 
Hi ms-whitney,
thks for the info on this... actually was asking for my friend as she is interested in it... will ask her to call up & ask... hee hee~

 D1098


----------



## blah123

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'll take it that you didn't have an opportunity to get it authenticated?   I'll let you know if I see it come up again, did you want it in that specific color?


Nope, did not get it authenticated...but am optimistic that it was real and would prefer that color, but am fairly flexible

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## missymaxx

blah123 said:


> This one got away from me on eBay, and I don't know the name to search for it again...help me out? and if you know the dimensions you'd be my BFF


I believe this is from the soho collection I could be wrong but I have the same one in black and I love it the creed is B7C-4160, the dimensions I measured are 14 inches in height 10 inches across, 7 inches the opening, I hope this little info helps. I am sure one of the experts will have more info to tell I love their knowledge about bags and I learned a lot from here.


----------



## jennalovesbags

borrowed from a reveal. What's the style name/# and do you know what its going for at the outlet? Thanks! I feel like I should know what it is lol


----------



## happybag

Can anyone give me more info about this lovely scarf?

Its tag says "Limited Edition". I haven't found any info about the scarf itself, but the print is similar to the MYNY tote released for the 2008 Hong Kong store opening. Except, the tote is black & white and my scarf is brightly colored. The scarf also has Reed Krakoff's initials like the tote. I found these two links to the tote and the story: 
http://www.asiaone.com/Just+Woman/News/Beauty+%26+Fashion/Story/A1Story20080613-70678.html
http://www.dailyfrontrow.com/the-fix/article/22579. 
The mynycoach.com link no longer works, and I couldn't get it to work in web.archive.org either.

There is a tag on the scarf identifying it as LE NYC SCENE with style#98593 but when I looked up that item number, I found something entirely different. See (NMA): http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-NYC-S...aultDomain_0?hash=item5190e43092#ht_946wt_939

Any insight? Thanks in advance!


----------



## abdoutots

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right, hope you can see the picture.  Any information on this bag would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abdoutots




----------



## BeenBurned

abdoutots said:


>


What is the serial number on the creed?


----------



## abdoutots

I have no idea.  I don't even remember where I got this picture, but would love to track this bag down.


----------



## ozmodiar

happybag said:


> Can anyone give me more info about this lovely scarf?
> 
> Its tag says "Limited Edition". I haven't found any info about the scarf itself, but the print is similar to the MYNY tote released for the 2008 Hong Kong store opening. Except, the tote is black & white and my scarf is brightly colored. The scarf also has Reed Krakoff's initials like the tote. I found these two links to the tote and the story:
> http://www.asiaone.com/Just+Woman/News/Beauty+%26+Fashion/Story/A1Story20080613-70678.html
> http://www.dailyfrontrow.com/the-fix/article/22579.
> The mynycoach.com link no longer works, and I couldn't get it to work in web.archive.org either.
> 
> There is a tag on the scarf identifying it as LE NYC SCENE with style#98593 but when I looked up that item number, I found something entirely different. See (NMA): http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-NYC-S...aultDomain_0?hash=item5190e43092#ht_946wt_939
> 
> Any insight? Thanks in advance!



The scarf matches a nylon Parker tote that came out last year. I don't remember anything more specific about it.


----------



## ozmodiar

abdoutots said:


>



It's hard to say for sure from the photo, but this looks like it could be the Madison Textured Metallic Claire in black (14421). It should have silver hardware and a chain strap.


----------



## starrymaz

happybag said:


> Can anyone give me more info about this lovely scarf?
> 
> Its tag says "Limited Edition". I haven't found any info about the scarf itself, but the print is similar to the MYNY tote released for the 2008 Hong Kong store opening. Except, the tote is black & white and my scarf is brightly colored. The scarf also has Reed Krakoff's initials like the tote. I found these two links to the tote and the story:
> http://www.asiaone.com/Just+Woman/News/Beauty+%26+Fashion/Story/A1Story20080613-70678.html
> http://www.dailyfrontrow.com/the-fix/article/22579.
> The mynycoach.com link no longer works, and I couldn't get it to work in web.archive.org either.
> 
> There is a tag on the scarf identifying it as LE NYC SCENE with style#98593 but when I looked up that item number, I found something entirely different. See (NMA): http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-NYC-S...aultDomain_0?hash=item5190e43092#ht_946wt_939
> 
> Any insight? Thanks in advance!



The style number of the scarf is 98593. It was on the Coach website when it came out. 

I think the seller in the auction link you posted put the wrong style number for that scarf.

Here's Coach's picture of style 98593.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

jennalovesbags said:


> borrowed from a reveal. What's the style name/# and do you know what its going for at the outlet? Thanks! I feel like I should know what it is lol


 
I just went through this same search!  It's unofficial name is Gracie and it's known in stores as square satchel.  Style #14612, I believe.  Hope this helps!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks! I guess from the other photos it looked bigger and that's why I was confused lol


----------



## happybag

starrymaz said:


> The style number of the scarf is 98593. It was on the Coach website when it came out.
> 
> I think the seller in the auction link you posted put the wrong style number for that scarf.
> 
> Here's Coach's picture of style 98593.



Thanks starrymaz and ozmodiar!


----------



## vaquerano1

hello, i'm new to this i'm sorry if this description is pathetic. i'm searching for a purse that i saw it at an outlet. I didn't get to it fast enough! i know it's not the greatest description but it was brown and whiteish. it had c sewen all around the purse. it was a medium size and the strap was braided. that was my favorite part the strap it was very nice. please any help it was love at first sight.


----------



## BeenBurned

vaquerano1 said:


> hello, i'm new to this i'm sorry if this description is pathetic. i'm searching for a purse that i saw it at an outlet. I didn't get to it fast enough! i know it's not the greatest description but it was brown and whiteish. it had c sewen all around the purse. it was a medium size and the strap was braided. that was my favorite part the strap it was very nice. please any help it was love at first sight.


Does this look like what you saw?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-CHOCOLATE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5191da4b99


----------



## vaquerano1

BeenBurned said:


> Does this look like what you saw?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-CHOCOLATE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5191da4b99




thank you! you're a lifesaver.


----------



## BeenBurned

vaquerano1 said:


> thank you! you're a lifesaver.


You're very welcome. Glad to be able to help!


----------



## abdoutots

ozmodiar said:


> It's hard to say for sure from the photo, but this looks like it could be the Madison Textured Metallic Claire in black (14421). It should have silver hardware and a chain strap.



Thank you!


----------



## blah123

missymaxx said:


> I believe this is from the soho collection I could be wrong but I have the same one in black and I love it the creed is B7C-4160, the dimensions I measured are 14 inches in height 10 inches across, 7 inches the opening, I hope this little info helps. I am sure one of the experts will have more info to tell I love their knowledge about bags and I learned a lot from here.


I think I looked at the Soho, and it belted around...if that makes sense....


----------



## missymaxx

blah123 said:


> I think I looked at the Soho, and it belted around...if that makes sense....


oh ya, I know which one your talking about. I used to remember the bag name, I  thaught soho was like a line like bleeker and legacy with all different styles. Maybe someone could tell us cause now i am curious.


----------



## DemRam

blah123 said:


> I think I looked at the Soho, and it belted around...if that makes sense....





missymaxx said:


> oh ya, I know which one your talking about. I used to remember the bag name, I  thaught soho was like a line like bleeker and legacy with all different styles. Maybe someone could tell us cause now i am curious.




The bag pictured in Post 1675 is style number 4160 and it's the "Soho Sling".  It is one of many, many style numbers in the "Soho" Lightweight Collection".  

The Soho collection bags were counterfeited, so it's difficult to tell if the one in your picture is authentic without more pictures.

The one with the "belt" is style number 4156 and is the "Soho Belted Pouch".


----------



## missymaxx

DemRam said:


> The bag pictured in Post 1675 is style number 4160 and it's the "Soho Sling".  It is one of many, many style numbers in the "Soho" Lightweight Collection".
> 
> The Soho collection bags were counterfeited, so it's difficult to tell if the one in your picture is authentic without more pictures.
> 
> The one with the "belt" is style number 4156 and is the "Soho Belted Pouch".


thats good to know, thank you for the info, I knew one of you smart ones would respond  I don't like the counterfeit part I would be real upset if mine wasn't real, I got it 10 years ago and do not remember if I got it on ebay or coach or somewhere else.


----------



## blah123

Thanks!! and I would certainly get it authenticated here before I bid on another oneunless counterfeiters are really good at making a bag look old and used


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the full style name and original price for 12705? And what was the dark brown color called? TIA.


----------



## ozmodiar

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the full style name and original price for 12705? And what was the dark brown color called? TIA.



Legacy Leather Tote $698

I think the brown was mahogany (I'm not absolutely sure on that).


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Does anyone know the full style name and original price for  12705? And what was the dark brown color called? TIA.     



ozmodiar said:


> Legacy Leather Tote $698
> 
> I think the brown was mahogany (I'm not absolutely sure on that).


Thank you!


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the full style name and original price for 12705? And what was the dark brown color called? TIA.



The name of 12705 is Legacy Leather Tote and the color is simply called Brown. Retail price was $698.

Here's the price tag from one I had.


----------



## BeenBurned

starrymaz said:


> The name of 12705 is Legacy Leather Tote and the color is simply called Brown. Retail price was $698.
> 
> Here's the price tag from one I had.


Thank you!


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## A80R

I am going through my closet to get rid of some older bags that I never use anymore, and I have no idea what this bag is called, other than it's part of the signature collection.  If anyone has a link where I can get the specifics, or knows, I would appreciate it SO much.  It's a pretty small bag, and the number inside is: L2K- 6332.  Here are the pics:


----------



## A80R

A80R said:


> I am going through my closet to get rid of some older bags that I never use anymore, and I have no idea what this bag is called, other than it's part of the signature collection.  If anyone has a link where I can get the specifics, or knows, I would appreciate it SO much.  It's a pretty small bag, and the number inside is: L2K- 6332.  Here are the pics:



http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3988.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3990.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3991.jpg

hope these photos work....


----------



## zippy14u

Please help id this kisslock coin purse
Demensions are 3.5 x 7 x 2

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

A80R said:


> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3988.jpg
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3990.jpg
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/A80R/IMG_3991.jpg
> 
> hope these photos work....



Mini Signature Soft Demi


----------



## Doglover1610

Okay can anyone tell me if this bag exists and what is it called?

It was a khaki siggy tote (shaped like the Penelope shopper I think) and it had orange-colored handles and a orange-colored braided piece across the top part of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Momma Leanne

i


----------



## e.Kat

Doglover1610 said:


> Okay can anyone tell me if this bag exists and what is it called?
> 
> It was a khaki siggy tote (shaped like the Penelope shopper I think) and it had orange-colored handles and a orange-colored braided piece across the top part of the bag. Thanks!



Hamptons Carryall maybe?
like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Hamptons-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58d3ef81


----------



## Doglover1610

e.Kat said:


> Hamptons Carryall maybe?
> like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Hamptons-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e58d3ef81



Awesome - that's it - thanks!


----------



## bagstobuy

Can someone tell me what this bag is called, and what color hang tag it should have?
Thanks


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Momma Leanne said:


> i


 
huh?


----------



## humarock

steph87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if you all can help me identify a few items! I finally got a chance to go to the Niagara Falls outlet, and found a few great things. Here they are, any help would be great! Thanks
> 
> Wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag


 
I'm gonna take a shot at it: The second looks like a Scribble Cosmetic pouch, the third and 4th picks are the pebbled Hamptons expandable tote ...gorgeous by the way!  The first I'm not so sure...when you look at the tags, it should have the abbreviation of the style just under the top of the tag....if you show pics of the tags, we could tell better as well....good finds though, enjoy!


----------



## Hyacinth

bagstobuy said:


> Can someone tell me what this bag is called, and what color hang tag it should have?
> Thanks



Can you post the serial number from the inside of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## ejoy43

Is this at the outlets now? If so, what is this bag called? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-SIGNA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a8b65614


----------



## clover_

xxxxxxxxx

 but don't remember what the style is- Does anyone know? I know its Scribble from Spring 2007, I know it's 100% authentic- bought it at Coach.







Thanks for any help!

edit: I Know the wrong hang tag is on it- I always take them off and when I realized it was the wrong one after taking the picture


----------



## Maes

Hi can you find me Id this one. I know it's a Zoe but which style number is it? TIA


----------



## Doglover1610

Maes said:


> Hi can you find me Id this one. I know it's a Zoe but which style number is it? TIA



What does the creed say?


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! I know this is an older bag, but I am ho[ping someone could tell me the name of it. Sorry the photos are so dark. Having to use my hubbys camera as I set mine down somewhere in this house and now I cant find it. Ugh! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagstobuy

Can you post the serial number from the inside of the bag? Thanks! 

Hyancith- the serial number Thanks for your help.


----------



## chloenkitty

Before coming to these boards, I never paid attention to the names of my bags. I knew who made them, of course, but never their names. Now I know I have Sabrina, Peyton, Julianne, etc. LOL but these 3 girls are nameless   Can you help me figure out the names? Thanks!


----------



## chloenkitty

forgot to add the 3rd


----------



## Maes

Doglover1610 said:


> What does the creed say?



This isn't my bag or picture so I don't know the serial number or have a picture of the creed.


----------



## ozmodiar

Maes said:


> Hi can you find me Id this one. I know it's a Zoe but which style number is it? TIA



That could be the Linen Lurex Signature Large Zoe 13500. It's hard to tell for sure since the photo doesn't show any texture in the fabric.


----------



## ozmodiar

chloenkitty said:


> Before coming to these boards, I never paid attention to the names of my bags. I knew who made them, of course, but never their names. Now I know I have Sabrina, Peyton, Julianne, etc. LOL but these 3 girls are nameless   Can you help me figure out the names? Thanks!




This one is the Hamptons Leather Carryall 12476 from 2008. The other two are Soho flaps but I don't have the names of them.


----------



## ozmodiar

bagstobuy said:


> Can someone tell me what this bag is called, and what color hang tag it should have?
> Thanks



Suede Pocket Satchel

The hangtag is most likely leather and matches the trim.


----------



## Hyacinth

chloenkitty said:


> forgot to add the 3rd



Soho Leather Stitched Flap

BTW, anytime when you actually own the bag you're asking about it's a BIG help if you post the serial number.


----------



## smoore

Cant remember what this is called.  I bought it a few yrs ago, either legacy or bleecker I *think*.
Style # is 41552 and it is a fushica/pink color.




Thanks so much!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Is this a Hamptons tote style?  Thank you.  Didn't bid but would like to find one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418498443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Maes

Thank you ozmidar


----------



## bagstobuy

Thank you ozmodiar.


----------



## katev

ozmodiar said:


> This one is the Hamptons Leather Carryall 12476 from 2008. The other two are Soho flaps but I don't have the names of them.


 
Well! I had guessed 2 Bleekers and a Brooke so clearly I should not quit my day job! As always I am impressed by the expertise of Hyacinth and all of the tPF authenticators!


----------



## Hyacinth

reneeluvscoach said:


> Is this a Hamptons tote style?  Thank you.  Didn't bid but would like to find one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300418498443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Yes, from the measurements it's probably the Hamptons Small Tote or Hamptons Weekend Small Tote. There were a ton of different versions and sizes made for both the FP stores and the outlets. If you just search Ebay or Bonanzle for Hamptons Tote you should find plenty to choose from.


----------



## wendy1214

I came across a Coach bag I believe is authentic, but cannot find info of it online.  I know it is an older style.  It is a large black leather bag, approx 11"high and 16" wide, with a zippered middle section, small inside zippered spot, and sectioned pockets in the lining on the other side.  It has the creed and is style L2S-9426.  Any help would be greatly appreciate.  
It has the leather coach "keychain" hanging on the strap.
Thanks


----------



## Doglover1610

wendy1214 said:


> I came across a Coach bag I believe is authentic, but cannot find info of it online.  I know it is an older style.  It is a large black leather bag, approx 11"high and 16" wide, with a zippered middle section, small inside zippered spot, and sectioned pockets in the lining on the other side.  It has the creed and is style L2S-9426.  Any help would be greatly appreciate.
> It has the leather coach "keychain" hanging on the strap.
> Thanks



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html
Post in this thread and the knowledgeable ladies should be able to help you out. Hope this helps!


----------



## wendy1214

thanks- will do


----------



## wendy1214

double post- i think my post was moved


----------



## Hyacinth

wendy1214 said:


> I came across a Coach bag I believe is authentic, but cannot find info of it online.  I know it is an older style.  It is a large black leather bag, approx 11"high and 16" wide, with a zippered middle section, small inside zippered spot, and sectioned pockets in the lining on the other side.  It has the creed and is style L2S-9426.  Any help would be greatly appreciate.
> It has the leather coach "keychain" hanging on the strap.
> Thanks



This sounds like the bag you're asking about:
http://cgi.ebay.com/X-LARGE-COACH-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563bb4e7fd

There's nothing with that number in any of my files but all the numbers before and after 9426 belong to the Bonnie's Legacy line of bags from the early 2000s and this one has the same design details and should also be a Bonnie's Legacy, maybe a Large or Extra Large Tote but that's just a "best guess". 

The bag in the listing is genuine. If the one you're looking at looks the same, it should also be genuine. I don't think those styles were faked.


----------



## wendy1214

That looks exactly like the bag I have!  Thank you Hyacinth!  Wow- you are good.  I guess I have an actual Coach bag   I got it at a yard sale and you will never guess what I paid for it!
Any idea what it is worth if I was interested in selling it?


----------



## Hyacinth

wendy1214 said:


> That looks exactly like the bag I have!  Thank you Hyacinth!  Wow- you are good.  I guess I have an actual Coach bag   I got it at a yard sale and you will never guess what I paid for it!
> Any idea what it is worth if I was interested in selling it?



I never estimate values - the only thing that sets a value is what someone is willing to pay for it, so you may want to watch the auction in the link and see what it sells for .


----------



## wendy1214

Thanks again- I already have it being "watched" in my ebay.


----------



## cathead87

I was looking through the "Celebrities & Coach" section and came across this photo. Can someone tell me the style # and if there were other colors? I love this size...all the other ergos that I am finding appear much smaller. Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

Can anyone identify this pretty Coach Signature light pink handbag on the 30% off table?  I like it and never saw it before.  What is the name and style number?
TIA


----------



## lucydee

Hi All,
I found it, it is called Adison Op-Art Multi Tote.  

Thanks.


----------



## jerseydevil

This is posted on the Coach Facebook page (by a "fan", not Coach). Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Cyn22

Can someone link me to a pic of the Poppy? I want to see what it looks like!  Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

jerseydevil said:


> This is posted on the Coach Facebook page (by a "fan", not Coach). Does anyone know anything about it?


It appears to be style 5160 and I believe it was a limited edition bag.


----------



## cathead87

cathead87 said:


> I was looking through the "Celebrities & Coach" section and came across this photo. Can someone tell me the style # and if there were other colors? I love this size...all the other ergos that I am finding appear much smaller. Thanks!


 
Anyone?? Is this the same size as the #10744 and #11011? I am confused by all the ergo sizes.


----------



## jerseydevil

BeenBurned said:


> It appears to be style 5160 and I believe it was a limited edition bag.



Thanks! I figured it would be hard to find. Love the bling!


----------



## BeenBurned

jerseydevil said:


> Thanks! I figured it would be hard to find. Love the bling!


You're welcome.


----------



## candcpeck

cathead87 said:


> Anyone?? Is this the same size as the #10744 and #11011? I am confused by all the ergo sizes.


 WOW~I would say it in neither of those styles. I have owned the 11011 which is supposed to be the XL and it was in NO WAY that large. That ergo is MAMMOTH!!! I am waiting as well to see what the wise one's have to say


----------



## starrymaz

cathead87 said:


> I was looking through the "Celebrities & Coach" section and came across this photo. Can someone tell me the style # and if there were other colors? I love this size...all the other ergos that I am finding appear much smaller. Thanks!



I think it's the Ergo XL Maude. 

Here is info on the bag:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-can-you-tell-me-about-coach-maude-441507.html#post10337697

There are some modeling pics in these threads:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/would-love-to-see-ergo-tote-pics-132691-2.html#post2754044

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/so-how-big-is-it-125043-2.html#post2567128


----------



## cathead87

Thanks starrymaz! I have been searching threads but don't remember coming across the "Maude". However, I now know way too much about the other sizes. lol


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Does someone know the name of this style?  Thank you!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kxj1...Coach_Leather_Work_Bag_Silver_Pink_with_Scarf


----------



## muranogrl

Does anybody know the item number for the coach ink embossed zip wallet?  The one that matched the maggie?


----------



## xgurl

Can anybody tell me the name and style of this bag?  





Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

xgurl said:


> Can anybody tell me the name and style of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I believe the name of it and Hamptons signature (embossed?) carryall. The style number (as shown on the creed of your ATC post) is 11620.


----------



## xgurl

BeenBurned said:


> I believe the name of it and Hamptons signature (embossed?) carryall. The style number (as shown on the creed of your ATC post) is 11620.



Ahh, oops should have realized that.  Thanks for the name!


----------



## BeenBurned

xgurl said:


> Ahh, oops should have realized that.  Thanks for the name!


You're welcome.


----------



## SafronAngel

Does anyone know the name and style # of this bag? TIA!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22099064@N06/4564968337/


----------



## DemRam

SafronAngel said:


> Does anyone know the name and style # of this bag? TIA!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22099064@N06/4564968337/



It's the "Berkeley Saddle Bag".  Style number 9014.


----------



## Realtor by day

Hi girls!  Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  It's very beautiful and I have not been able to find the name yet.  There's one of those little brass coin type Coach tags hiding behind the leather hang tag but you can't see it in the photo.  TIA!


----------



## starrymaz

Realtor by day said:


> Hi girls!  Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  It's very beautiful and I have not been able to find the name yet.  There's one of those little brass coin type Coach tags hiding behind the leather hang tag but you can't see it in the photo.  TIA!



Style 11130 is the Legacy Leather Satchel.


----------



## starrymaz

cathead87 said:


> Thanks starrymaz! I have been searching threads but don't remember coming across the "Maude". However, I now know way too much about the other sizes. lol



You're welcome!


----------



## Realtor by day

starrymaz said:


> Style 11130 is the Legacy Leather Satchel.


 
Thank you.  Is it normal for the leather om this bag to be very stiff and almost hard?


----------



## starrymaz

Realtor by day said:


> Thank you.  Is it normal for the leather om this bag to be very stiff and almost hard?



The leather used for the '06 and '07 Legacy bags is a thick, substantial type of vachetta leather. It may become more supple the more you use the bag, but it's not a thin leather and should hold its shape pretty well.


----------



## Realtor by day

Thanks, starrymaz!


----------



## starrymaz

Realtor by day said:


> Thanks, starrymaz!



You're welcome!


----------



## rockett

Help please?


----------



## mlsephoralover

rockett the last one looks like the Ali Flap bag.


----------



## wondervos

As I'm relatively new to coach, I was wondering if this model does have a name and from which year it is?


----------



## BeenBurned

wondervos said:


> As I'm relatively new to coach, I was wondering if this model does have a name and from which year it is?


What is the serial number on the creed patch?


----------



## wondervos

It says: K0693-10580


----------



## BeenBurned

wondervos said:


> As I'm relatively new to coach, I was  wondering if this model does have a name and from which year it is?





wondervos said:


> It says: K0693-10580



It's a soho leather satchel.

Your bag was made in October, 2006 (K=October and the "06" in the prefix of the serial number=2006). 

The style number is 10580, the second half of the serial number.


----------



## wondervos

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

wondervos said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## katev

I bought this bag at the outlet today, the style number is 9676. It is a medium-sized, plum, suede tote with antique brass hardware and purple leather trim. The lining is lilac and has a "C-pattern" and the dustbag is brown with red trim. There is also a small white and brown dustbag that contains a "Suede and Nubuc Care Kit" inside. Inside the interior zipper pocket there is a "registration card" and a small booklet about "Coach - An American Classic" The copyright date on the booklet is 2001. 

I borrowed the picture below from a "pre-owned" auction on ebay but they just call it a "hobo". This picture is close but the real color is a darker the leather buckle and trim don't look red in real life. 

My best guess is a Soho flap small tote, can anyone confirm/correct that and tell me more about my new bag? 

If you have an original, stock photo around I'd love to see it because the brass hardware is kind of "dull" but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way or if it is tarnished? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## SafronAngel

anyone know the name and style # for this purse? TIA!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4588073506_bf5f3c930c_o.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I bought this bag at the outlet today, the style number is 9676. It is a medium-sized, plum, suede tote with antique brass hardware and purple leather trim. The lining is lilac and has a "C-pattern" and the dustbag is brown with red trim. There is also a small white and brown dustbag that contains a "Suede and Nubuc Care Kit" inside. Inside the interior zipper pocket there is a "registration card" and a small booklet about "Coach - An American Classic" The copyright date on the booklet is 2001.
> 
> I borrowed the picture below from a "pre-owned" auction on ebay but they just call it a "hobo". This picture is close but the real color is a darker the leather buckle and trim don't look red in real life.
> 
> My best guess is a Soho flap small tote, can anyone confirm/correct that and tell me more about my new bag?
> 
> If you have an original, stock photo around I'd love to see it because the brass hardware is kind of "dull" but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way or if it is tarnished? Thanks in advance for your help!


Here is a stock photo (different color) but I'm not sure it's going to help much.


----------



## BeenBurned

SafronAngel said:


> anyone know the name and style # for this purse? TIA!
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4588073506_bf5f3c930c_o.jpg


What is the serial number on the creed? The second 1/2 of it is the style number.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Here is a stock photo (different color) but I'm not sure it's going to help much.


 
thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

katev said:


> I bought this bag at the outlet today, the style number is 9676. It is a medium-sized, plum, suede tote with antique brass hardware and purple leather trim. The lining is lilac and has a "C-pattern" and the dustbag is brown with red trim. There is also a small white and brown dustbag that contains a "Suede and Nubuc Care Kit" inside. Inside the interior zipper pocket there is a "registration card" and a small booklet about "Coach - An American Classic" The copyright date on the booklet is 2001.
> 
> I borrowed the picture below from a "pre-owned" auction on ebay but they just call it a "hobo". This picture is close but the real color is a darker the leather buckle and trim don't look red in real life.
> 
> My best guess is a Soho flap small tote, can anyone confirm/correct that and tell me more about my new bag?
> 
> If you have an original, stock photo around I'd love to see it because the brass hardware is kind of "dull" but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way or if it is tarnished? Thanks in advance for your help!



Nice find! Style 9676 is the Soho Suede Tote. It retailed for $298. Your bag is the Berry color, which came out in Fall 2004. This style also came in the Camel color. The hardware is supposed to be "dull", as you described. The hardware actually looks "tarnished" in the picture in the Coach catalog.

Here's a Coach stock photo.


----------



## katev

starrymaz said:


> Nice find! Style 9676 is the Soho Suede Tote. It retailed for $298. Your bag is the Berry color, which came out in Fall 2004. This style also came in the Camel color. The hardware is supposed to be "dull", as you described. The hardware actually looks "tarnished" in the picture in the Coach catalog.
> 
> Here's a Coach stock photo.


 
Wow! That's it! Thanks so much!


----------



## tlee980

I have no idea what this bag is called I have had it for a few years and thinking about selling it.  TIA


----------



## coach4jenn

Can anyone ID these sunnies for me - I love the look of them and I would love to find them - this pic is from an ebay auction I missed out on


----------



## Brookles

Can anyone ID this bag? 

I think it's from a few years ago. 

And is it an outlet special or would it have been in the main shops too?

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

coach4jenn said:


> Can anyone ID these sunnies for me - I love the look of them and I would love to find them - this pic is from an ebay auction I missed out on
> 
> View attachment 1097064


Can you email the seller and ask what style name in printed on the inside of the right arm.


----------



## coach4jenn

BeenBurned said:


> Can you email the seller and ask what style name in printed on the inside of the right arm.


 
I did and she had mailed them out pronto to the winning bidder and she couldn't remember what the information was.  So sad!  Hopefully they will jump out at me again somewhere


----------



## Hyacinth

tlee980 said:


> I have no idea what this bag is called I have had it for a few years and thinking about selling it.  TIA



Please post the serial number that's on the creed patch.


----------



## joyoflife

Hi, These bags are from the upcoming Sophia line and I am particularly interested in the center bag with what looks to be pleated leather and gold hardware. Do any of you know the style name, price, or release date on this bag? Any help is much appreciated (and I hope I posted in the correct thread).


----------



## rockett

mlsephoralover said:


> rockett the last one looks like the Ali Flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091830


Thank you!!


----------



## e.Kat

Brookles said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?
> 
> I think it's from a few years ago.
> 
> And is it an outlet special or would it have been in the main shops too?
> 
> Thank you



It was a limited edition from Fall 2004.  It's the Vintage Signature Hobo.  It also came in a metallic bronze color and bordeaux.
I don't know the answer to your question about the outlet, but I got mine at the main store.


----------



## klb4556

Hi everybody, I'm new to Coach, but am feeling an obsession coming on as most of the bags I'm infatuated with lately are Coach 

I've posted in the Celeb ID sf, and we've pretty much come to the conclusion that it's Coach, but I would never be able, in a million years, to ID the style. 

I was hoping ya'll could help me out, here it is:












*If it's not Coach, I apologize for posting it here, and thanks for any help, it's much appreciated!*


----------



## klb4556

klb4556 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new to Coach, but am feeling an obsession coming on as most of the bags I'm infatuated with lately are Coach
> 
> I've posted in the Celeb ID sf, and we've pretty much come to the conclusion that it's Coach, but I would never be able, in a million years, to ID the style.
> 
> I was hoping ya'll could help me out, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If it's not Coach, I apologize for posting it here, and thanks for any help, it's much appreciated!*






I'm really sorry guys, disregard that! There were a lot of people saying it was Coach, but just found out it's Fendi.


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/clo/1734251342.html




They're selling it for $100 (I considered emailing a BO of $80) but I DO NOT know what it is! Only that I  it


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

Alaskancoachfan said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/clo/1734251342.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're selling it for $100 (I considered emailing a BO of $80) but I DO NOT know what it is! Only that I  it


 
Also, there are addt'l pics of the interior on the add...I'm just too lazy to add! (Lilac interior)


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

Anyone? I.D.?


----------



## starrymaz

Alaskancoachfan said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/clo/1734251342.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're selling it for $100 (I considered emailing a BO of $80) but I DO NOT know what it is! Only that I  it



The style is a Madison Julianne, however, I'd be concerned about authenticity. The pics are terrible, much too blurry and small to see any details, and the pics make the bag look almost like patent. I wouldn't buy without getting better pictures. Please ask for a closeup of the logo plaque on the front, the hardware and rivets, creed, and lining. I don't see any hangtags. If hangtags are included, please ask for a closeup of the front of the hangtags. If you get more pics, please post them in the Authenticate This thread so we can check them out.


----------



## zippy14u

Please help identify this Coach


----------



## zippy14u

Please Id this Coach
Thanks


----------



## betty.lee

hi ladies.  can you please iD this bag for me?  

i can take more photos if you need.  i think i purchased it in the fall of 2004 or 2005.  thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

starrymaz said:


> The style is a Madison Julianne, however, I'd be concerned about authenticity. The pics are terrible, much too blurry and small to see any details, and the pics make the bag look almost like patent. I wouldn't buy without getting better pictures. Please ask for a closeup of the logo plaque on the front, the hardware and rivets, creed, and lining. I don't see any hangtags. If hangtags are included, please ask for a closeup of the front of the hangtags. If you get more pics, please post them in the Authenticate This thread so we can check them out.


 

Thank you! (I'm having trouble with the authenticity as well, but first I needed to I.D. the item before I could determine! I asked for more pics but haven't received any yet)


----------



## RuMeaNN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190393474497&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

What is the style of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

RuMeaNN said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190393474497&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> What is the style of this bag?


It's called Hamptons signature stripe watercolor tote, style 11756.


----------



## betty.lee

betty.lee said:


> hi ladies.  can you please iD this bag for me?
> 
> i can take more photos if you need.  i think i purchased it in the fall of 2004 or 2005.  thanks so much in advance.


anyone?  please?!


----------



## coach4jenn

coach4jenn said:


> Can anyone ID these sunnies for me - I love the look of them and I would love to find them - this pic is from an ebay auction I missed out on
> 
> View attachment 1097064


 

I found them!  They are called "April" and the style # is S444 - they are shipping to me from Craigslist - yay!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *coach4jenn* 

                              Can anyone ID these sunnies for me - I love the look of them and  I would love to find them - this pic is from an ebay auction I missed  out on 

Attachment 1097064



coach4jenn said:


> I found them!  They are called "April" and the style # is S444 - they are shipping to me from Craigslist - yay!


I'm glad you found them. I hate to be "Debbie Downer," but make sure that when you get them, they're authentic. 

Craigslist sellers are notorious for using stolen or stock photos or even if they use their own pictures, you want to make certain that the item you receive is the same as the one in the pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

betty.lee said:


> hi ladies.  can you please iD this bag for me?
> 
> i can take more photos if you need.  i think i purchased it in the fall of 2004 or 2005.  thanks so much in advance.


I don't know the style name although I think it's some type of a leather duffle. The style number (second 1/2 of the serial number) is 1426.


----------



## coach4jenn

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *coach4jenn*
> 
> Can anyone ID these sunnies for me - I love the look of them and I would love to find them - this pic is from an ebay auction I missed out on
> 
> Attachment 1097064
> 
> 
> I'm glad you found them. I hate to be "Debbie Downer," but make sure that when you get them, they're authentic.
> 
> Craigslist sellers are notorious for using stolen or stock photos or even if they use their own pictures, you want to make certain that the item you receive is the same as the one in the pictures.


 
Your right - I definitely will   Thanks!


----------



## betty.lee

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the style name although I think it's some type of a leather duffle. The style number (second 1/2 of the serial number) is 1426.



thanks BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

betty.lee said:


> thanks BeenBurned


You're welcome.


----------



## Brookles

e.Kat said:


> It was a limited edition from Fall 2004.  It's the Vintage Signature Hobo.  It also came in a metallic bronze color and bordeaux.
> I don't know the answer to your question about the outlet, but I got mine at the main store.



Thanks e.Kat. Very helpful!


----------



## e.Kat

You're welcome!  It's one of my fav siggy bags!


----------



## xmisspurrfect

hello !

does anyone know the name and style number for this lanyard?

thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Hyacinth

xmisspurrfect said:


> hello !
> 
> does anyone know the name and style number for this lanyard?
> 
> thank you in advance for your help



92346, Multi Glass Snaps Lanyard

Here's Coach's pic:


----------



## RuMeaNN

BeenBurned said:


> It's called Hamptons signature stripe watercolor tote, style 11756.




Thank you!!


----------



## RuMeaNN

Can anyone tell me what style this is?


----------



## Hyacinth

RuMeaNN said:


> Can anyone tell me what style this is?



It might  be a Hamptons Weekend Small Scribble Hobo style # 132 but it's hard to say, or even to say if it's genuine, without a clear photo of the creed patch, dogleash clip and serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

RuMeaNN said:


> Can anyone tell me what style this is?


It's a scribble hobo, either style 132 or 133. (What is the serial number on the creed?) Style 132 is the slightly larger version.


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> Please help identify this Coach



Found out that this is a Bleecker Tweed tote


----------



## Lucy1990

Hi Everyone, I was wondering if anyone has cleaned the leather smudges on leather,
light pink, they are dark smudges, on the COACH Poppy Flower Signature Duffle # 6123.
TY for any info. anyone might have. Sorry if posted in the wrong place, I'm a newbie and love this sharing of info. I love the Coach purses, so pretty & well made!


----------



## kisscat219

Hi,everyone.  I bought this bag for my mom maybe 2 years ago. If anyone could please tell me the name of this bag or bag#. The leather of the handle/strap kind of is peeling off along the sides. So i was wondering if I can buy any replacement straps for this bag since the strap/handle can be taken off. Thank you very much


----------



## xmisspurrfect

Hyacinth said:


> 92346, Multi Glass Snaps Lanyard
> 
> Here's Coach's pic:



thank you very much


----------



## redwingfan

can anyone tell me what the name of this purse is? i know its from the signature collection. thanks for your help!


----------



## Goofydes

What is the name of this Coach wallet?


----------



## merekat703

redwingfan said:


> can anyone tell me what the name of this purse is? i know its from the signature collection. thanks for your help!


 Its the MFF Cricket!


----------



## Alaska

*I know that this is from fall/winter 2007.  *


*But what is the style number? *
*Was this bag made in limited production or exclusive to a dept store or country? *
*Has anybody seen one of these on *bay or any other site at all? *
 
*I've been searching since 2008 and have not found even one! Thanks ladies!*


----------



## mintrified

Hello my fellow Coachies!

My best friend gave me a whole bunch of her old bags so I wanted to figure out what they are, they don't seem to be MFF items since I didn't see the F or the dot markings in the wallet, thank you very much in advance!!!





Serial # is: K042-6351






and finally:





Thanks again!


----------



## BubblesBear

I posted this one in the deals and steals thread, but can't remember for the life of me what it's called.  It's driving me crazy!  Anybody know?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Legacy-Le...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d3ca10c






NMA


----------



## BubblesBear

^^ Nevermind!  I remembered... Legacy Zoe!


----------



## Alaska

Anybody?





Alaska said:


> *I know that this is from fall/winter 2007. *
> 
> 
> *But what is the style number? *
> *Was this bag made in limited production or exclusive to a dept store or country? *
> *Has anybody seen one of these on *bay or any other site at all? *
> *I've been searching since 2008 and have not found even one! Thanks ladies!*


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaska said:


> *I know that this is from fall/winter 2007.  *
> 
> 
> *But what is the style number? *
> *Was this bag made in limited production or exclusive to a dept store or country? *
> *Has anybody seen one of these on *bay or any other site at all? *
> 
> *I've been searching since 2008 and have not found even one! Thanks ladies!*


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-122.html#post15352125

I believe the style number is 11315.

I don't know the style name.


----------



## ozmodiar

^I think it's a Patchwork Ergo Hobo and it was a limited edition.


----------



## ozmodiar

kisscat219 said:


> Hi,everyone. I bought this bag for my mom maybe 2 years ago. If anyone could please tell me the name of this bag or bag#. The leather of the handle/strap kind of is peeling off along the sides. So i was wondering if I can buy any replacement straps for this bag since the strap/handle can be taken off. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 1103204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103205





Patchwork Gallery tote 
#12527


Coach doesn't sell replacement straps, but you can take it to a boutique to see if you can send it in for repair. Coach won't repair that but they might send a credit letter if they decide it's a design flaw rather than normal wear and tear.


----------



## ozmodiar

mintrified said:


> Hello my fellow Coachies!
> 
> My best friend gave me a whole bunch of her old bags so I wanted to figure out what they are, they don't seem to be MFF items since I didn't see the F or the dot markings in the wallet, thank you very much in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial # is: K042-6351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't know wallets, but the bag is a Signature Soho Hobo (#6351).


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

I saw this on my local C.L. and I really want a leather bag, but (can't) afford FP or even factory right now!

Anywayyyss, can someone tell me what the name/style number is? I know its legacy flap something or another, but I want the measurements so I can guarentee this will be what I want!

Thanks!!


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

OH! I found it, style 11127. Does anyone have any modeling pics? I'm 5'10" SO i don't want it to be too small...


----------



## starrymaz

Alaskancoachfan said:


> OH! I found it, style 11127. Does anyone have any modeling pics? I'm 5'10" SO i don't want it to be too small...



Yes, it's the Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag, style 11127.

Here's a thread with some modeling pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/does-anybody-have-model-pic-leather-legacy-shoulder-367902.html


----------



## Alaska

BeenBurned said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-122.html#post15352125
> 
> I believe the style number is 11315.
> 
> I don't know the style name.


 


ozmodiar said:


> ^I think it's a Patchwork Ergo Hobo and it was a limited edition.


 

Thaaanks sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaska said:


> Thaaanks sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## mintrified

ozmodiar said:


> I don't know wallets, but the bag is a Signature Soho Hobo (#6351).



Thank you!!!


Does anyone know the wallets? Thanks!!


----------



## MEGNUT78

I am very new to all of this and I recently got three Coach purses - granted they are used, but nice, non the less.  I have no idea of the line or even if they are authentic.  Everything I have read says they are, but I'm not positive.


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGNUT78 said:


> I am very new to all of this and I recently got three Coach purses - granted they are used, but nice, non the less.  I have no idea of the line or even if they are authentic.  Everything I have read says they are, but I'm not positive.


None are obvious fakes but without pictures of the creeds, we can't tell you whether they're authentic or not.


----------



## MEGNUT78

Are the creeds the thing inside with the serial numbers?  If so,I've tried to take pictures and for some reason can't get clear ones.  I'll try again tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGNUT78 said:


> Are the creeds the thing inside with the serial numbers?  If so,I've tried to take pictures and for some reason can't get clear ones.  I'll try again tonight.  Thanks!


Yes, that's the creed. 

If your camera has a macro setting (tulip or flower), use that and experiment with and without flash. When focusing, press the button 1/2 way and let the camera focus, then snap the picture.

For bags with linings, pull the lining out of the bag and take the picture that way.


----------



## MEGNUT78

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, that's the creed.
> 
> If your camera has a macro setting (tulip or flower), use that and experiment with and without flash. When focusing, press the button 1/2 way and let the camera focus, then snap the picture.
> 
> For bags with linings, pull the lining out of the bag and take the picture that way.


 
Thank you! That helped A LOT! I am posting the pictures of the creeds. But also, besides trying to find out if they are authentic, I'm also wondering what line of bags they are and what exactly they are called. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-123.html#post15383397



MEGNUT78 said:


> Thank you! That helped A LOT! I am posting the pictures of the creeds. But also, besides trying to find out if they are authentic, I'm also wondering what line of bags they are and what exactly they are called. Thanks


All appear to be authentic but I don't know the style names.
Xxx


----------



## missy02

Does anybody know what "FSXXXX" means on a Coach tag? I picked this little wristlet up from the outlet and it has a tag saying FS1952. I've looked on the internet and found different pictures, but not one the same as mine. 

Anybody has any idea? Thanks.

A picture is added here


----------



## kisscat219

ozmodiar said:


> Patchwork Gallery tote
> #12527
> 
> 
> Coach doesn't sell replacement straps, but you can take it to a boutique to see if you can send it in for repair. Coach won't repair that but they might send a credit letter if they decide it's a design flaw rather than normal wear and tear.


 

Thank you for your help. I've waited for any reply for days. Really helpful. Thanks again. Sweet!


----------



## BeenBurned

missy02 said:


> Does anybody know what "FSXXXX" means on a Coach tag? I picked this little wristlet up from the outlet and it has a tag saying FS1952. I've looked on the internet and found different pictures, but not one the same as mine.
> 
> Anybody has any idea? Thanks.
> 
> A picture is added here


"FS" means the item was purchased at the outlet. The style number is 1952. 

Can you please post a picture of the tag? I'm wondering whether the tag is the correct one for the item.

My google search also brought up several other items supposedly with the same style number.


----------



## missy02

Thanks, BB. Here is a picture of the tag. I think it's a label made at the outlet for this item only, the 1952 doesn't really have any meaning what so ever.







BeenBurned said:


> &quot;FS&quot; means the item was purchased at the outlet. The style number is 1952.
> 
> Can you please post a picture of the tag? I'm wondering whether the tag is the correct one for the item.
> 
> My google search also brought up several other items supposedly with the same style number.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy02 said:


> Thanks, BB. Here is a picture of the tag. I think it's a label made at the outlet for this item only, the 1952 doesn't really have any meaning what so ever.


Wow! That's interesting. I've never seen them do that before. 

It looks like a generic tag they make when they don't know the correct style number. 

I hope someone else will chime in either with a style number and/or information about this tag.


----------



## Hyacinth

MEGNUT78 said:


> Thank you! That helped A LOT! I am posting the pictures of the creeds. But also, besides trying to find out if they are authentic, I'm also wondering what line of bags they are and what exactly they are called. Thanks



6090 is a Signature Lunch Tote, 6868 is in my photo file but I don't have a name for it, probably Denim Signature Stripe Tote or something similar. If the black one is 6366 it's a Signature Small Carryall. They all look genuine, and are early Signature bags.


----------



## asianbelle

Hello! Does anyone know what this purse is called? It's mine - one of my first, and I had it for a long time but never knew the name of it.  Thanks!


----------



## Ghost55

*Hello dolls~
I just purchased this COACH leather bucket bag and I am clueless as to the style name. Any help would be greatly appreciated*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330434387773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## poppers986

does anyone know the name of this and how much it used to be? i just bought it.


----------



## Ghost55

Ghost55 said:


> *Hello dolls~
> I just purchased this COACH leather bucket bag and I am clueless as to the style name. Any help would be greatly appreciated*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330434387773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




^^ This is close to the 
*Coach Bleecker  Leather Large Duffle #11423 British Tan? 
*

The # says 7340...not sure how to figure out what the name is...


----------



## blah956

poppers986 said:


> does anyone know the name of this and how much it used to be? i just bought it.



from 2004: Soho Floral Suede Small Hobo originally $198


----------



## blah956

asianbelle said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what this purse is called? It's mine - one of my first, and I had it for a long time but never knew the name of it.  Thanks!



it is the Turnlock Satchel.


----------



## blah956

MEGNUT78 said:


> I am very new to all of this and I recently got three Coach purses - granted they are used, but nice, non the less.  I have no idea of the line or even if they are authentic.  Everything I have read says they are, but I'm not positive.



1-could be an ergo tote? it is if there is a zipper on the other side, on the leather part. or a signature carryall. 
2-no idea
3-it is the signature striped denim tote. i think it is from 2003 or 2004.


----------



## Hyacinth

Ghost55 said:


> ^^ This is close to the
> *Coach Bleecker  Leather Large Duffle #11423 British Tan?
> *
> 
> The # says 7340...not sure how to figure out what the name is...



There's no way to figure out the name from the serial number since that bag was made LONG before 1994 when Coach first started using the style number as part of the serial number. In fact, I'd say it's well over 30 years old since it has the very early glued-in serial number which puts it around mid- to late1970s. My guess would be an early version of the Duffle Sac. Nice find!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! That's interesting. I've never seen them do that before.
> 
> It looks like a generic tag they make when they don't know the correct style number.
> 
> I hope someone else will chime in either with a style number and/or information about this tag.


I've seen it before, it's the classic AL tag, but they change it for mens and womens stuff to distinguish what section it was sold "unknown" from.

It's a legacy stripe turnlock kisslock wristlet, if you look in the Reference Library for Legacy you might find someone with the right style #... or I can try to find it in my OWN stuff too...


----------



## Ghost55

Hyacinth said:


> There's no way to figure out the name from the serial number since that bag was made LONG before 1994 when Coach first started using the style number as part of the serial number. In fact, I'd say it's well over 30 years old since it has the very early glued-in serial number which puts it around mid- to late1970s. My guess would be an early version of the Duffle Sac. Nice find!




*Thanks so much for your input. I have been looking for a natural leather bag and I am going to rehab this baby. I have exactly what I need to spruce her up a bit. I am eagerly awaiting her arrival. I am super excited!*


----------



## wis3ly

What's the style #? I vaguely remember seeing this keychain before, but I thought it was three hearts....


----------



## BeenBurned

wis3ly said:


> What's the style #? I vaguely remember seeing this keychain before, but I thought it was three hearts....


That style is only two hearts. It's called double heart pic frame key fob and the style number is 92635.


----------



## asianbelle

blah956 said:


> it is the Turnlock Satchel.



Thank you!!


----------



## poppers986

blah956 said:


> from 2004: Soho Floral Suede Small Hobo originally $198



Thank u!


----------



## Katiebear416




----------



## burb3rrylov3r

That's a Tribeca tote in Leather. They went to outlet earlier this year. 14111 is the style number, I believe.


----------



## wildcherry21

Hi, I don't have a picture but I was wondering if someone could tell me what style purse is based on the description. It's canvas tote, gold leather (I think) handles, the canvas was tan (light brown I think) and the writing said "Coach" in gold and in different fonts all over. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? lol


----------



## blah956

wildcherry21 said:


> Hi, I don't have a picture but I was wondering if someone could tell me what style purse is based on the description. It's canvas tote, gold leather (I think) handles, the canvas was tan (light brown I think) and the writing said "Coach" in gold and in different fonts all over. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? lol



lol can you find a pic of something similar or the exact one on ebay? that would be more helpful to pay attention to details.


----------



## wildcherry21

I can't find it based on my description, it looks like the bag in the link expect it's gold, and the design is different (it says coach in different fonts all over in gold).

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...hKeyword=poppy lurex&cacheKeyword=LUREX POPPY


----------



## missy02

Bunny,

Thank you so much. I was able to find this item from the Reference library #92038 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=214657&d=1184164287



bunnymasseuse said:


> I've seen it before, it's the classic AL tag, but they change it for mens and womens stuff to distinguish what section it was sold "unknown" from.
> 
> It's a legacy stripe turnlock kisslock wristlet, if you look in the Reference Library for Legacy you might find someone with the right style #... or I can try to find it in my OWN stuff too...


----------



## Hyacinth

wildcherry21 said:


> Hi, I don't have a picture but I was wondering if someone could tell me what style purse is based on the description. It's canvas tote, gold leather (I think) handles, the canvas was tan (light brown I think) and the writing said "Coach" in gold and in different fonts all over. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? lol



Maybe the Heritage Tattersall Grafitti Tote, 13188?


----------



## Joy2shop

Hello, I bought these at a Coach outlet a while ago and don't have any info about them. Does anyone know the name and/or style number of either of these? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Joy2shop said:


> Hello, I bought these at a Coach outlet a while ago and don't have any info about them. Does anyone know the name and/or style number of either of these? Thanks!


#1: 92097 I believe it's called ocean mix key fob

#2: 92281 Spring meadow mix key fob


----------



## Joy2shop

Thanks very much BeenBurned! You're awesome.


----------



## BeenBurned

Joy2shop said:


> Thanks very much BeenBurned! You're awesome.


You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## wildcherry21

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe the Heritage Tattersall Grafitti Tote, 13188?



Yeah that's it!! Thanks a lot!! Do you happen to know if it's available at outlets?


----------



## dobrmom

hello. long time lurker, first time poster. any info on this bag appreciated. serial # is b4d-9928. tia

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nwot-coach-9928-black-leather-dr-bag-66141721


----------



## BeenBurned

dobrmom said:


> hello. long time lurker, first time poster. any info on this bag appreciated. serial # is b4d-9928. tia
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nwot-coach-9928-black-leather-dr-bag-66141721


Did you buy it from the seller whose watermark is on the picture? Can you post the ebay listing that the bag sold in?

There aren't enough pictures in that post but the seller whose picture is shown sells authentic.


----------



## dobrmom

BeenBurned said:


> Did you buy it from the seller whose watermark is on the picture? Can you post the ebay listing that the bag sold in?
> 
> There aren't enough pictures in that post but the seller whose picture is shown sells authentic.




no, the link is from an auction that ran in 2009. i don't have a camera and this is the only other photo i can find of the bag  i have, besides the minimal photos in the auction i won. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=140407754720&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

you would think after all this time lurking on the coach forum, i would have run screaming from an auction with so few, iffy photos and a seller who claimed she couldn't send more photos, but my heart got the better of me and i took a chance. authentic or not, i love the silhouette of this bag and am not much out of pocket. am mostly interested in a little bag history, as my days of searching the net,*bay and bonanzle for this bag have shown me it is not common to see.


----------



## Hyacinth

dobrmom said:


> hello. long time lurker, first time poster. any info on this bag appreciated. serial # is b4d-9928. tia
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nwot-coach-9928-black-leather-dr-bag-66141721



If it's real it was called a Chadwick Satchel and is dated 1994. I haven't seen that style faked before, but buying any Coach bag, old or new, without more clear photos is never a good idea. There are a LOT of classic leather "Coaches" in circulation that are fake.

The creed stamping on the one you posted in your answer to BeenBurned seems ok though.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Maybe the Heritage Tattersall Grafitti Tote, 13188?     



wildcherry21 said:


> Yeah that's it!! Thanks a lot!! Do you happen to know if it's available at outlets?



I was just at 2 outlets last week and I didn't see any, but you might want to ask over at the Coach Shopping forum. The style may have already been there and sold out, judging by the number of them listed on Ebay. Just do an Ebay Search for Coach 13188, and select the box that says something like "Check Titles and Descriptions".

If you look for them on Ebay, please be sure to ask at the Authenticate This Coach thread at Coach Shopping before you bid or buy since the Grafitti bags have been faked in the past. Good luck!


----------



## wildcherry21

^ Awesome thanks again for your help!!


----------



## dobrmom

Hyacinth said:


> If it's real it was called a Chadwick Satchel and is dated 1994. I haven't seen that style faked before, but buying any Coach bag, old or new, without more clear photos is never a good idea. There are a LOT of classic leather "Coaches" in circulation that are fake.
> 
> The creed stamping on the one you posted in your answer to BeenBurned seems ok though.



thanks hyacinth and all you ladies who take the time to share your knowledge and spread the coach magic


----------



## jennyfr.dablock

please help me identify my coach purse for the year,price and authenticity...white,mixed material,serial no L 0893-42481 thank you ;0)


----------



## oxlivhopexo

giagnm said:


> bmarie11, here's the thread for identifying Coach bags.  If you post here, they can help you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html



post it in ^^^ that thread.


----------



## molee808

Hi to all the experts here, could someone help me with the name and maybe the original cost of this bag? (interior leather tag# K0793-F10597) I purchased it a few years ago from my local outlet Coach but have no idea the name? and forgot the price too... any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jennyfr.dablock said:


> please help me identify my coach purse for the year,price and authenticity...white,mixed material,serial no L 0893-42481 thank you ;0)


It's impossible to authenticate a bag without pictures of the actual item because counterfeiters can and do use valid serial numbers on fakes. (If you search "coach 42481" you'll see several listings for authentic swingpacks.)

PLease post pictures of the front, back, interior and creed and we can look and authenticate.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Does this look like the Large Maggie or the XL to you gals? 
http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/minka-kellys-invisible-popcicl.php?bfm_index=6&bfm_page=0


----------



## ladyash

Ok so I found this forum while searching out information on the coach bag that I have...a friend found it and I have no idea if its real or not since I don't know anything at all about coach...if it is real I believe it is vintage. It's fairly small I am using it as a crossbody bag. The straps come off with serial number 0723222 inside and it says made in the united states on the creed.
Any info on it would be great!! 
Would like to know year, name, and if its real if anyone knows!

edit: it looks like this but I will try to get a pic of the actual one to post if anyone needs it.

cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/122/2/AAAAAsUCc10AAAAAASIlcg.jpg?v=1217102833000


----------



## vaquerano1

Hey everyone! I'm looking for another purse and id appreciate everyone's help. I've been seeing a purse lately and it looks like an outlet purse. The one i saw is white with c's all over it. it spells out the word coach in different areas of the purse. The whole purse is white and c's are black. The straps were brown. In the middle of the purse it had an extra pocket. The purse shape wasn't square but wasn't round either. I know it's not the best description but i hope someone can help thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

vaquerano1 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm looking for another purse and id appreciate everyone's help. I've been seeing a purse lately and it looks like an outlet purse. The one i saw is white with c's all over it. it spells out the word coach in different areas of the purse. The whole purse is white and c's are black. The straps were brown. In the middle of the purse it had an extra pocket. The purse shape wasn't square but wasn't round either. I know it's not the best description but i hope someone can help thanks!


Can you find an ebay on Bonanzle listing that is similar?


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyash said:


> Ok so I found this forum while searching out information on the coach bag that I have...a friend found it and I have no idea if its real or not since I don't know anything at all about coach...if it is real I believe it is vintage. It's fairly small I am using it as a crossbody bag. The straps come off with serial number 0723222 inside and it says made in the united states on the creed.
> Any info on it would be great!!
> Would like to know year, name, and if its real if anyone knows!
> 
> edit: it looks like this but I will try to get a pic of the actual one to post if anyone needs it.
> 
> cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/122/2/AAAAAsUCc10AAAAAASIlcg.jpg?v=1217102833000



There's no way to use the serial number in a pre-1994 Coach to find the style. And even newer numbers can't guarantee the bag's actually genuine and matches the number without photos.

We really need to see pics of the actual bag - full front and back, at least one side to show the strap mounting and hardware, a clear shot of the creed stamp and number using the Macro setting on your camera, and measurements of the bag and strap length.

Thanks!


----------



## ladyash

ok here are some pics of the bag. What makes me suspicious are those marks over top of the numbers...I have never seen them on a bag before. Plus my knowledge of Coach isn't great. 
Measurements of the bag are: about 9 1/2 x 7 x 3 
Strap: about 40" long

The purse looks nicer in the pics that I took LOL!! There is some pretty good wear on the bottom and the leather is browning in spots...The inside has a few very faint pen marks that I don't know how to remove, or if I really want to remove them since no one sees the inside of the bag but me...and the inside is kind of matted and dirty like in spots.


----------



## DemRam

ladyash said:


> ok here are some pics of the bag. What makes me suspicious are those marks over top of the numbers...I have never seen them on a bag before. Plus my knowledge of Coach isn't great.
> Measurements of the bag are: about 9 1/2 x 7 x 3
> Strap: about 40" long
> 
> The purse looks nicer in the pics that I took LOL!! There is some pretty good wear on the bottom and the leather is browning in spots...The inside has a few very faint pen marks that I don't know how to remove, or if I really want to remove them since no one sees the inside of the bag but me...and the inside is kind of matted and dirty like in spots.




 

 

 



 

The bag looks fine.  It's an older bag probably from the late 1980's - 1993).

Those bags have 7 digit "serial numbers" and the "marks" over the numbers are not a problem with most older bags because they were actually stamped by human beings.  

I would just get some Lexol Cleaner and Conditioner and clean it up.

Nice bag!


----------



## ladyash

woo thanks!!  I was so afraid that it was fake since I hate hate hate supporting counterfeit and I see everyone around here carry really bad fake coach with crooked c's.
What would it have cost to purchase originally?? I got it for dirt cheap which also made me suspect it was too good to be true.


----------



## DemRam

ladyash said:


> woo thanks!!  I was so afraid that it was fake since I hate hate hate supporting counterfeit and I see everyone around here carry really bad fake coach with crooked c's.
> What would it have cost to purchase originally?? I got it for dirt cheap which also made me suspect it was too good to be true.




Unfortunately, I don't have prices from that time frame.  I can't imagine that it sold for less than $150...though I don't know for sure.

I do believe the bag is the "Pocket Purse" (convertible clutch) and was made by Coach for many years.

The older leather bags are sooooooo much better than the new stuff!  Just my opinion.


----------



## ladyash

wow so I guess $20 for it was a good deal after all!! I only love it because its vintage...I am not a huge coach fan especially of the sig stuff because everyone has one so it seems. I might start collecting the vintage ones though if I can find them.


----------



## DemRam

ladyash said:


> wow so I guess $20 for it was a good deal after all!! I only love it because its vintage...I am not a huge coach fan especially of the sig stuff because everyone has one so it seems. I might start collecting the vintage ones though if I can find them.




You can get some very good deals on vintage Coach bags on ebay.  You just have to be careful and have them authenticated here on the "Authenticate This Coach" thread that is linked below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-144.html


----------



## ladyash

thanks!! If I do find ones on ebay I like I will for sure make sure they are authenticated before bidding too many fakes on ebay.


----------



## songofthesea

hey all,
not sure if this is the right place to put this, if it isn't please let me know, thanks! i bought a bag last year black leather with handles, the bag folds in 1/2 and has a large zipper on the outer portion that zips to show patent leather...the hardware is silver and the lining is a bright color...it can either be carried by the handles or a detachable shoulder strap...i only own a bazillion coach bags and for some reason i forgot the name of this one...does anyone remember? TIA!!!


----------



## New2Coach

I think you are talking about the Bonnie fold-over crossbody bag.


----------



## almabr06

Yeppppp it's a Bonnie


----------



## proffashionista

ooops, sorry I posted a reply in the wrong thread.  sorry!  i tried to edit and cannot remove the title of my post


----------



## oxlivhopexo

was it this bag? this is what it sounds like...

http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Foldover-Convertible-Crossbody-Business/dp/B002F0XJ9W


----------



## songofthesea

yes!! thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## katev

I already know the name of this bag but I would appreciate some more information. I just got a silver/camel/straw foldover Bonnie convertible bag at the outlet, in perfect condition, for only $72 plus tax (MSRP $498!) 

The serial number is M0873-13400; does that mean it was manufactured in 2008? It has an accessory ring and it came with a dustbag - but I am sure that it is not the original dustbag. It's one of the recent, shiny, dark brown dustbags and it is too small for Bonnie. But I think that I can do some "dustbag rotation" with my other purses and find a nice dustbag for this lovely lady!

Below is a stock pic of my beautiful new bag. I only got into Coach (and designer bags!) within the last year and the Bonnie's were "before my time!" Can you give me any more information about her? TIA!


----------



## Doglover1610

08 means it was manufactured in 2008. Sorry I don't have any more info besides that.


----------



## katev

Doglover1610 said:


> 08 means it was manufactured in 2008. Sorry I don't have any more info besides that.


 
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I already know the name of this bag but I would appreciate some more information. I just got a silver/camel/straw foldover Bonnie convertible bag at the outlet, in perfect condition, for only $72 plus tax (MSRP $498!)
> 
> The serial number is M0873-13400; does that mean it was manufactured in 2008? It has an accessory ring and it came with a dustbag - but I am sure that it is not the original dustbag. It's one of the recent, shiny, dark brown dustbags and it is too small for Bonnie. But I think that I can do some "dustbag rotation" with my other purses and find a nice dustbag for this lovely lady!
> 
> Below is a stock pic of my beautiful new bag. I only got into Coach (and designer bags!) within the last year and the Bonnie's were "before my time!" Can you give me any more information about her? TIA!


As pointed out, your Bonnie foldover bag was made in 2008. The style number is 13400 and the colors appear to be camel and sand.


----------



## horsey10

There is a backpack coach purse on Bonanzle. The ID is J3J 6613 there are pics of it on there under username scorpio is this authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

horsey10 said:


> There is a backpack coach purse on Bonanzle. The ID is J3J 6613 there are pics of it on there under username scorpio is this authentic?



Is this the listing? http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Scorpio/items/Purse_for_information_only_NOT_FOR_SALE

If so, the seller should end it and verify authenticity here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-151.html#post15581205

The way the listing is posted is incorrect. The seller shouldn't be posting a listing that only wants authentication. 

And based on the pictures, there's not enough information to determine authenticity. Although there are no obvious red flags, a picture of the creed and lining need to be shown.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> As pointed out, your Bonnie foldover bag was made in 2008. The style number is 13400 and the colors appear to be camel and sand.


 
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## handbaghog

Does the website "ExquisiteFashions.com" sell authentic Coach handbags?


----------



## BeenBurned

handbaghog said:


> Does the website "ExquisiteFashions.com" sell authentic Coach handbags?


I don't think that website actually sells bags but it appears they refer you to various websites. 

In the "Coach handbag" section, one of the links is for coach.com and another is for beyondtheback.com and those are legit. But all the others are selling fakes.

And in the "designer handbag" section, Zappos, Neimann Marcus and Coach are legitimate but all the rest are fakes.


----------



## horsey10

Can someone take a peek at the coach purse on bonanzle and let me know if it it authentic? it is the only one in the booth.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by horsey10  View Post
> There is a backpack coach purse on Bonanzle. The ID is J3J 6613 there are pics of it on there under username scorpio is this authentic?





BeenBurned said:


> Is this the listing? http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Scorpio/items/Purse_for_information_only_NOT_FOR_SALE
> 
> If so, the seller should end it and verify authenticity here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-151.html#post15581205
> 
> The way the listing is posted is incorrect. The seller shouldn't be posting a listing that only wants authentication.
> 
> And based on the pictures, there's not enough information to determine authenticity. Although there are no obvious red flags, a picture of the creed and lining need to be shown.






horsey10 said:


> Can someone take a peek at the coach purse on bonanzle and let me know if it it authentic? it is the only one in the booth.


I see you posted in the AT Coach forum. I responded.


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-Handbag-/...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcfcb9dd

What is this? A Kristin of some sort? I see blue peaking out..


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaskancoachfan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-Handbag-/...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcfcb9dd
> 
> What is this? A Kristin of some sort? I see blue peaking out..



Seller: *coldshoulderbag*

Sorry but I have no idea whether this seller has authentic items but I don't feel comfortable about her.

She only has a single picture in her listings and in the following listing, she supposedly sold a Coach bag without any pictures for $55! (What's the matter with buyers? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Handbag-/110539822075

And this listing sure appears to look like it's (at least trying to be) Coach, but her description and brand call it another name.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Night-club-purse-/110544890890

If you plan to bid on any of this seller's items, please ask for lots of pictures and post them in the AT Coach section. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-156.html#post15604894


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

BeenBurned said:


> Seller: *coldshoulderbag*
> 
> Sorry but I have no idea whether this seller has authentic items but I don't feel comfortable about her.
> 
> She only has a single picture in her listings and in the following listing, she supposedly sold a Coach bag without any pictures for $55! (What's the matter with buyers?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Handbag-/110539822075
> 
> And this listing sure appears to look like it's (at least trying to be) Coach, but her description and brand call it another name.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Night-club-purse-/110544890890
> 
> If you plan to bid on any of this seller's items, please ask for lots of pictures and post them in the AT Coach section. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-156.html#post15604894


 
I actually requested more pictures and what the creed number is, but she hasn't yet/won't answer me. I guess i'll just keep an eye on it just in case.


----------



## elfster

Hello! This is a Coach bag from a friend, and I don't know nearly enough about Coach to ID it. It's not her style, so it's my score! But I don't know what style/line it's from. 









I think the number inside is C06Q-6171 (or CO6Q?)

TIA!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

What can someone tell me about this little cutie?  I'll be away from the internet until Monday but I'll check when I get back to see if more info. is needed.  Thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

reneeluvscoach said:


> What can someone tell me about this little cutie?  I'll be away from the internet until Monday but I'll check when I get back to see if more info. is needed.  Thanks!


That's a Bleecker Piper.  Came in 4 colors... a teal, green, and a reddish version.


----------



## ladyash

reneeluvscoach said:


> What can someone tell me about this little cutie?  I'll be away from the internet until Monday but I'll check when I get back to see if more info. is needed.  Thanks!




that is beautiful!!


----------



## Toonces

Help me ID this bag, please?   It's very large, like 18 x 12 x 8.


----------



## Hyacinth

Toonces said:


> Help me ID this bag, please?   It's very large, like 18 x 12 x 8.



Hamptons Flap Business Satchel


----------



## Toonces

Hyacinth said:


> Hamptons Flap Business Satchel



Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

You're welcome!


----------



## ozmodiar

elfster said:


> Hello! This is a Coach bag from a friend, and I don't know nearly enough about Coach to ID it. It's not her style, so it's my score! But I don't know what style/line it's from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the number inside is C06Q-6171 (or CO6Q?)
> 
> TIA!



Soho Signature small flap bag. That's a zero six in the creed for the year it was made (2006).


----------



## elfster

Thanks, ozmodiar!


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the actual name of style 9549?


----------



## BMarieXD

I saw a woman the other day with a beautiful Coach purse. I recognized it to be in the Madison collection, but the bag shape isn't on the website. It was small, with handles on the top, but none on the sides. It had a rounded squared shape. I have no idea where I can find it. Help please?


----------



## BeenBurned

BMarieXD said:


> I saw a woman the other day with a beautiful Coach purse. I recognized it to be in the Madison collection, but the bag shape isn't on the website. It was small, with handles on the top, but none on the sides. It had a rounded squared shape. I have no idea where I can find it. Help please?


Can you find a similar listing on ebay or Bonanzle?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> What is the actual name of style 9549?



Sorry, the name isn't in my files.


----------



## imagine

Hi,everyone.can you pls id this bag. TIA.


----------



## DemRam

imagine said:


> Hi,everyone.can you pls id this bag. TIA.



That's a "Retro Duffle Sac" from 2001.    It's a "remake" and redesign of the original Coach "Duffle Sac" that was around for many years.


----------



## imagine

DemRam thank you very much !


----------



## DemRam

imagine said:


> DemRam thank you very much !





You're welcome.  Very nice bag!


----------



## Rupawan

I have seen Coach Madison Hailey in royal blue patent. Please help me with the model number.. Thanks!!


----------



## Goofydes

I got this bag for $40 and wonder what it is called.


----------



## DemRam

Goofydes said:


> I got this bag for $40 and wonder what it is called.


Attached Thumbnails 					 					 

 


Tell me what it says on the creed...is it G0D-9135?  I can't quite make it out.  Does it also have "Coach" stamped into the hardware?

Style 9135 is the "Small Hippie Flap" and that one would have been made in 2000.


----------



## Goofydes

DemRam said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what it says on the creed...is it G0D-9135? I can't quite make it out. Does it also have "Coach" stamped into the hardware?
> 
> Style 9135 is the "Small Hippie Flap" and that one would have been made in 2000.


The creed reads:
This is a Coach Handbag, it was handcrafted in the United States of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the the grain are characteristic of natural full grain leather.
The number does read GOD-9135


----------



## DemRam

Goofydes said:


> The creed reads:
> This is a Coach Handbag, it was handcrafted in the United States of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the the grain are characteristic of natural full grain leather.
> The number does read GOD-9135




The wording is correct on the creed, so from what I can see,  I would think it's an authentic "Small Hippie Flap" from 2000.

It should have the word "Coach" stamped on the strap buckle also.


----------



## Goofydes

Oh yea... It does have Coach stamped on the buckle. Forgot to mention that oops.


----------



## horsey10

I found this bag at a thrift store.  Does anyone think it is real?
img_1582
Having trouble posting the image.


----------



## njlioness

Please forgive if I have posted this in the wrong thread. I rescued a vintage Coach bag from my Mom's yard sale. She bought this bag at a thrift shop years ago and sure she paid around 2$. Last week she was willing to part with it for a buck!!! I took it home but am having one h*ll of a time identifying this bag. The best I can come up with is that it is Pre-1970. (it has the original creed stamped in the "pouch", see pic attached) All in all it is not in bad shape, some wear on strap and around the "tongue" closure. Brass hardware is in great condition and still has the original hang tag. Does anyone know what "her" name is?? Any real value? Thinking of having Coach restore this bag, but don't want to invest if she isn't worth the money. TIA for any help.


----------



## DemRam

njlioness said:


> Please forgive if I have posted this in the wrong thread. I rescued a vintage Coach bag from my Mom's yard sale. She bought this bag at a thrift shop years ago and sure she paid around 2$. Last week she was willing to part with it for a buck!!! I took it home but am having one h*ll of a time identifying this bag. The best I can come up with is that it is Pre-1970. (it has the original creed stamped in the "pouch", see pic attached) All in all it is not in bad shape, some wear on strap and around the "tongue" closure. Brass hardware is in great condition and still has the original hang tag. Does anyone know what "her" name is?? Any real value? Thinking of having Coach restore this bag, but don't want to invest if she isn't worth the money. TIA for any help.



I think it's a "Courier Pouch" shown below.  The "creed", without serial numbers, would probably date it to the mid to later 1970's.

I'm not sure that Coach does any refurbishing of bags, but there are buyers who are interested in purchasing a good "old" bag and bringing it back to life.

It's also Made In New York City which is the original Coach factory.


----------



## njlioness

Thank you so much for your help! Much appreciated. In an earlier thread  I saw this info from Margo "Coach introduced the creed without any serial # sometime in the late 60's/early70s." Is this not correct??


----------



## DemRam

njlioness said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Much appreciated. In an earlier thread  I saw this info from Margo "Coach introduced the creed without any serial # sometime in the late 60's/early70s." Is this not correct??



My understanding is that is NOT true.  I can only go by the information I have from the bags I personally own.

I've had quite a few bags authenticated by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation.  Coach used other  "marks" during that time frame.  (1962-1974)

One of my authenticated bags is from 1967  - NO creed.  
Another authenticated bag is from 1975 - NO creed.


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me identify the style of the bag in this photo: 

My friend just got it at a consignment store and I like it so much I thought I'd look for one for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

rock_girl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me identify the style of the bag in this photo:
> 
> My friend just got it at a consignment store and I like it so much I thought I'd look for one for myself.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Signature Stripe Tote. The one in your picture looks like style 12949, with the patent stripe.


----------



## rock_girl

^^ Thanks Starry!


----------



## starrymaz

rock_girl said:


> ^^ Thanks Starry!



You're welcome!


----------



## njlioness

DemRam ~ Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## bejewelledmm

I bought this sometime ago! Beautiful berry color and nice grain leather. ID this for me. FP bag per the creed. Please ID for me. Pardon the iphone pics.


----------



## starrymaz

bejewelledmm said:


> I bought this sometime ago! Beautiful berry color and nice grain leather. ID this for me. FP bag per the creed. Please ID for me. Pardon the iphone pics.



Can you post a picture of the creed or list the serial number from the creed? Thanks!


----------



## bejewelledmm

starrymaz said:


> Can you post a picture of the creed or list the serial number from the creed? Thanks!


 
HO782-F11347 , Thanks so much ,Starrymaz


----------



## starrymaz

bejewelledmm said:


> HO782-F11347 , Thanks so much ,Starrymaz



It's a Chelsea Pebbled Leather Tote. It's a MFF bag and was made in 2007.


----------



## bejewelledmm

starrymaz said:


> It's a Chelsea Pebbled Leather Tote. It's a MFF bag and was made in 2007.


 
Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## starrymaz

bejewelledmm said:


> Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help.



You're welcome!


----------



## wifeyb

ok so a patient of mine had this bag and i fell in love. she got it at the outlet, so i dunno if its mff, but i need. im thinking its from the thompson family?? and do you know what other colors it came in??? thanks!!!





top/side view


----------



## wifeyb

^ she also said she got it awhile ago....so i know its nothing new 
thanks lovelies in advance!


----------



## ozmodiar

wifeyb said:


> ok so a patient of mine had this bag and i fell in love. she got it at the outlet, so i dunno if its mff, but i need. im thinking its from the thompson family?? and do you know what other colors it came in??? thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top/side view



It's mff from last year - Soho Domed Leather Satchel 13111


----------



## wis3ly

Please ID following:

Item Name, Retail Price & Stock Picture would be appreciated!


----------



## bellamomobella

Hi Everyone,

I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to IDing Coach items yet, especially when it comes to older pieces, so I need a little help!  I recently inherited a Coach purse from my adopted mother. It was her first Coach purse and she couldn't remember what it was called or when she bought it, just that she had owned it for a long time. My camera battery is currently dead, so until it is recharged, I will do my best to describe it. 

It's a relatively small, all black leather, cross body purse. It has a top handle and the long cross-body strap is adjustable. It has brass hardware and a turn lock on the flap closure. Leather Coach tag is attached. When you open the flap there is a small front pocket and then the large main body of the purse. Inside the main body pocket of the purse is lined with black suede in beautiful condition and there is a thin back pocket that the Coach Creed is stamped into.

It reads: "This is a Coach bag. It was hand crafted in Costa Rica of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full-grain leather."
The serial number is: No G9 P-5130

I haven't had a ton of time to scour ebay yet, but the closest thing I could find thus far was a Bonnie Cashin. I'm fairly positive it's not that though, because there is not a pocket on the back of the outside of the purse.

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to lend! ^_^


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bellamomobella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to IDing Coach items yet, especially when it comes to older pieces, so I need a little help!  I recently inherited a Coach purse from my adopted mother. It was her first Coach purse and she couldn't remember what it was called or when she bought it, just that she had owned it for a long time. My camera battery is currently dead, so until it is recharged, I will do my best to describe it.
> 
> It's a relatively small, all black leather, cross body purse. It has a top handle and the long cross-body strap is adjustable. It has brass hardware and a turn lock on the flap closure. Leather Coach tag is attached. When you open the flap there is a small front pocket and then the large main body of the purse. Inside the main body pocket of the purse is lined with black suede in beautiful condition and there is a thin back pocket that the Coach Creed is stamped into.
> 
> It reads: "This is a Coach bag. It was hand crafted in Costa Rica of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full-grain leather."
> The serial number is: No G9 P-5130
> 
> I haven't had a ton of time to scour ebay yet, but the closest thing I could find thus far was a Bonnie Cashin. I'm fairly positive it's not that though, because there is not a pocket on the back of the outside of the purse.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to lend! ^_^


Descriptions are good, but Pictures are the ultimate identifier.  I assume you had it authenticated already?


----------



## bellamomobella

bunnymasseuse said:


> Descriptions are good, but Pictures are the ultimate identifier.  I assume you had it authenticated already?



Thanks for your reply. I'm planning to attach photos once my camera battery is finished recharging. I haven't had it authenticated yet, because I just received it from my adopted Mom yesterday. She says she bought it in a Coach store though, she just doesn't remember the year. Once I get pictures, I will have it authenticated though. I'm not planning on selling it by any means, I just want to learn more about it. I could post of picture of something it looks almost exactly like until I'm able to upload my own photos? I didn't want to do that right off the bat though, because I wasn't sure if it was allowed.


----------



## bellamomobella

bellamomobella said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to IDing Coach items yet, especially when it comes to older pieces, so I need a little help!  I recently inherited a Coach purse from my adopted mother. It was her first Coach purse and she couldn't remember what it was called or when she bought it, just that she had owned it for a long time. My camera battery is currently dead, so until it is recharged, I will do my best to describe it.
> 
> It's a relatively small, all black leather, cross body purse. It has a top handle and the long cross-body strap is adjustable. It has brass hardware and a turn lock on the flap closure. Leather Coach tag is attached. When you open the flap there is a small front pocket and then the large main body of the purse. Inside the main body pocket of the purse is lined with black suede in beautiful condition and there is a thin back pocket that the Coach Creed is stamped into.
> 
> It reads: "This is a Coach bag. It was hand crafted in Costa Rica of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full-grain leather."
> The serial number is: No G9 P-5130
> 
> I haven't had a ton of time to scour ebay yet, but the closest thing I could find thus far was a Bonnie Cashin. I'm fairly positive it's not that though, because there is not a pocket on the back of the outside of the purse.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to lend! ^_^




Camera is charged! Here are the photos of the purse to match the description I gave earlier. It's pretty ordinary to me, but the leather is in great condition, as is the suede. Just some minor wear to the turn lock and such. Thanks again!






Close-Up of Purse- Brass Hardware, Turn Lock, Top Handle, Coach Hang Tag/Key Fob:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach%20Flap%20Purse/DSC07090.jpg

Inside Front Pocket and Suede Lining:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach%20Flap%20Purse/DSC07091.jpg

Inside Main Pocket and Back Pocket:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach%20Flap%20Purse/DSC07094.jpg

Close-Up of Coach Creed:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach%20Flap%20Purse/DSC07095.jpg


----------



## i<3handbags

Does anyone know what type of product this dustbag goes to? I found two dustbags at a rummage sale for 30 cents each. This one is much smaller than I am used to seeing. I bought it because I thought it might work for a wallet or something, or I might come across a small leather item in a thrift store that it would be perfect for. I know you can't tell me the specific item that this belongs to, but I thought you might know if it's meant for top handle pouches or something. The dimensions are approximately 8 1/2" x 11 1/2".


----------



## DemRam

bellamomobella said:


> Camera is charged! Here are the photos of the purse to match the description I gave earlier. It's pretty ordinary to me, but the leather is in great condition, as is the suede. Just some minor wear to the turn lock and such. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Purse- Brass Hardware, Turn Lock, Top Handle, Coach Hang Tag/Key Fob:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach Flap Purse/DSC07090.jpg
> 
> Inside Front Pocket and Suede Lining:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach Flap Purse/DSC07091.jpg
> 
> Inside Main Pocket and Back Pocket:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach Flap Purse/DSC07094.jpg
> 
> Close-Up of Coach Creed:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/marvelthestars/Coach Flap Purse/DSC07095.jpg





It's one of the Coach Classics...It's the Coach "Station Bag" (Slim Pouch) and yours is from 1999.

It looks good to me


----------



## BeenBurned

i<3handbags said:


> Does anyone know what type of product this dustbag goes to? I found two dustbags at a rummage sale for 30 cents each. This one is much smaller than I am used to seeing. I bought it because I thought it might work for a wallet or something, or I might come across a small leather item in a thrift store that it would be perfect for. I know you can't tell me the specific item that this belongs to, but I thought you might know if it's meant for top handle pouches or something. The dimensions are approximately 8 1/2" x 11 1/2".


It could have been from a pouch or a demi or maybe another small bag.


----------



## titania029

I got this postcard today for the outlet.  Can anyone identify the bag in the picture?  Thanks!


----------



## i<3handbags

BeenBurned said:


> It could have been from a pouch or a demi or maybe another small bag.



Thanks! I didn't even think of a demi.


----------



## BeenBurned

i<3handbags said:


> Thanks! I didn't even think of a demi.


You're welcome.


----------



## katev

I picked up a black soho mini wallet 42810 at the outlet a few months ago for around $30. I use it often and I like it very much. I assumed that it was MFF because they had quite a few of them, but now I see them being offered on ebay by several vendors for rather high prices! Does anyone know if these little wallets are MFF or were they actually FP deletes? There's no creed inside; here's a link with some pics (NMA!) Just wondering about it, thanks for your help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Black-Soh...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c139e9da0


----------



## ozmodiar

^It's MFF. The last FP Soho line was in 2008, and I don't think anything from then was pleated.


----------



## katev

ozmodiar said:


> ^It's MFF. The last FP Soho line was in 2008, and I don't think anything from then was pleated.


 
I thought they were MFF. Thanks, they are cute little wallets!


----------



## tannedsilk

titania029 said:


> I got this postcard today for the outlet.  Can anyone identify the bag in the picture?  Thanks!



Looks like the outlet duffel, basically a Brooke without the short handles and the chain links, can be worn xbody or shoulder.  There a zip pocket on the back, they are still available.

Hers's a reveal 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-buys-new-24cm-sig-duffle-601690.html


----------



## titania029

Thank you!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Need help please with two serial numbers

no  J9H 9503     (appears to be from 1999)

No 0253   217   80's vintage???

Any clue on the year and style of these???


Also in the creed did the older coaches 80's-90's say COACH Leatherware   rather than just Coach at the very top of the creed?
Thanks


----------



## katev

This listing calls the 9503 bag a hamptons soho:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Brown-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadeabebb


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thaaaanks
Yes that is the purse except mine is a darker brown and the lining is solid black. Maybe older or a fake??????


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'd advise posting in the Authenticate This thread for more views and reviews.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'd advise posting in the Authenticate This thread for more views and reviews.


 
I would but I doubt the creed patch would be ligible on either bag as it is so shallowly embossed. I can hardly read it in person.


----------



## tawnycat

Can anyone help me to tell if this is the Plum Sabrina or cobalt? ..The lady is not sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## BeenBurned

tawnycat said:


> Can anyone help me to tell if this is the Plum Sabrina or cobalt? ..The lady is not sure.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


It sure looks blue to me so I'd call it cobalt. Plum is purple.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *bunnymasseuse* 

                              I'd advise posting in the Authenticate This thread for more  views and reviews.            




BEBEPURSE said:


> I would but I doubt the creed patch would be ligible on either bag as it is so shallowly embossed. I can hardly read it in person.



We still need to see what the bags actually look like. Just mention that the creed stampings are badly worn down and try to take the best photos you can of the creeds and the rest of the bags.

That suede hobo style doesn't seem right for 1999, BTW. We really need to see photos.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> This listing calls the 9503 bag a hamptons soho:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Brown-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadeabebb


She does that in several of her listings, either because she doesn't know which line it's from or because she's KWS and is manipulating the keyword search.


----------



## cz22

tawnycat said:


> Can anyone help me to tell if this is the Plum Sabrina or cobalt? ..The lady is not sure.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


Plum (has chain strap, cobalt did not)


----------



## Roro

^Definitely the listing is for a plum. I have both.  The plum has brass hardware and a chain strap.  The cobalt has silver hardware and no chain strap.


----------



## tawnycat

Oh thanks so much!! I wanted the plum


----------



## BeenBurned

cz22 said:


> Plum (has chain strap, cobalt did not)





Roro said:


> ^Definitely the listing is for a plum. I have both.   The plum has brass hardware and a chain strap.  The cobalt has silver  hardware and no chain strap.


Thank you for correcting me. 

Are plum and cobalt not the colors abut rather, the styles?


----------



## tawnycat

No those are the colors. But I knew plum and cobalt were very very close in shade


----------



## cz22

Exactly. The plum was much more blue-toned than originally anticipated. And cobalt was cheaper because of the regular strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ Thanks for explaining.


----------



## kathyrose

Hi ladies, was wondering if any of you can tell me if this bag came in a larger size:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-GREEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563a13ad7a

I think I've seen the larger size in pink, definitely the huge multifunction tote size but that's not the size I was looking for. In between the one seen in the auction and the huge multifunction one. Anyone know? And if so, do you know the style #? I'm caving in to use my 40% letter on it if it's still available.


----------



## mzbag

Please ID Coach coin purse name and bit of history.

Coach on interior and Made in Spain.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the style name of this plaid mini skinny, style 8366?

TIA.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> What is the style name of this plaid mini skinny, style 8366?
> 
> TIA.



Holiday Plaid Mini Skinny from late 2001.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Holiday Plaid Mini Skinny from late 2001.


Thanks Hyacinth. How obvious! I knew it was "holiday," and figured the "plaid" was too obvious to be correct.


----------



## iamsmilin

Hi ladies! Can someone please help me with the name of this bag? thanks!










Also, does anyone have any ideas on what to put into the bag to help it keep it's shape?  The front looks great but the back is really slouchy!


----------



## starrymaz

iamsmilin said:


> Hi ladies! Can someone please help me with the name of this bag? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have any ideas on what to put into the bag to help it keep it's shape?  The front looks great but the back is really slouchy!



It's a Poppy Gallery Tote, style 9244. When stored, I keep mine stuffed with tissue paper. I haven't had any problems with slouching, but the leather on mine is still very stiff and holds its shape. 

Stuffing it as full as you can should help it keep its shape. It could also help smooth out any wrinkling.


----------



## iamsmilin

Thanks Starrmaz!  I'll try your suggestion about keeping it full.


----------



## rie1234




----------



## DemRam

rie1234 said:


>




I'm not positive, but I think it's the "Kent" bag which is style number 9916.

Definitely wait for other opinions.


----------



## DemRam

rie1234 said:


>



_I'm not positive, but I think it's the "Kent" bag which is style number  9916.

Definitely wait for other opinions._ 


Let me take back my answer.  I think the "Kent" bag is not that tall.

Sorry, I hope someone knows for sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

rie1234 said:


>


Can you post a picture of the creed please?


----------



## starrymaz

iamsmilin said:


> Thanks Starrmaz!  I'll try your suggestion about keeping it full.



You're welcome!


----------



## rie1234




----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> I'm not positive, but I think it's the "Kent" bag which is style number 9916.
> 
> Definitely wait for other opinions.



Close, DemRam! It's a Shelton Bag, 9917. Nice one too.


----------



## rie1234

THANK U Hyacinth!  Do you remember what the shorter version of the Shelton is called?  It is the same width but just not as tall?  TIA!


----------



## J.J

Can anyone please help identify which bags these are from the abbreviations on the receipts? Are 1-4 all factory bags? 

1) HML LTH LNCH TOT (#13089)
2) SOH SIG CAPACITY WRS;SV (#41290)
3) SIG STP PAT TOTE;B4/KHA (#12429)
4) SOH PLT SIG MIN WAL;SV/K (#42815)
5) HMP SIG PERF M CRYAL;B4 (#10507)
6) CHE OPT SIG HOBO;SV/KHA (#10990)

Also, is anyone able to identify the bag in the attached photo? The creed number is F0953-F13732.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## starrymaz

J.J said:


> Can anyone please help identify which bags these are from the abbreviations on the receipts? Are 1-4 all factory bags?
> 
> 1) HML LTH LNCH TOT (#13089)
> 2) SOH SIG CAPACITY WRS;SV (#41290)
> 3) SIG STP PAT TOTE;B4/KHA (#12429)
> 4) SOH PLT SIG MIN WAL;SV/K (#42815)
> 5) HMP SIG PERF M CRYAL;B4 (#10507)
> 6) CHE OPT SIG HOBO;SV/KHA (#10990)
> 
> Also, is anyone able to identify the bag in the attached photo? The creed number is F0953-F13732.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1) Hamilton Leather Lunch Tote, style 13089
2) Soho Signature Capacity Wristlet, style 41290. SV is a color code that stands for Silver. It's referring to the color of the hardware. There should be codes on the price tag referring to the color of the fabric and trim.
3) Signature Stripe Patent Tote, style 12429. B4/KHA stands for Brass/Khaki. There should be a third code that refers to the color of the trim.
4) Soho Pleated Signature Mini Wallet, style 42815. The color code appears to be cut off. It's supposed to be Silver/Khaki, and there should be a third code referring to the trim.
5) Hamptons Signature Perforated Medium Carryall, style 10507. The code B4 indicates brass hardware. The color code is incomplete. You can find the full code on the price tag.
6) Chelsea Optic Signature Hobo, style 10990. SV/KHA stands for Silver/Khaki. There should be a third code referring to the color of the trim.

Bags 1-4 are factory bags. #5 & 6 are not.

Style 13732 is a Soho Pleated Leather Tote. It's a MFF (made for Factory) bag.


----------



## ozmodiar

starrymaz said:


> 1) Hamilton Leather Lunch Tote, style 13089



There's no Hamilton line. HML LTH is Hamptons Leather. Weird Coach logic at work!


----------



## starrymaz

ozmodiar said:


> There's no Hamilton line. HML LTH is Hamptons Leather. Weird Coach logic at work!



I was wondering about that because usually Hamptons Leather would be HML without the extra LTH. Maybe "Hamilton" is a MFF line?

EDIT: Found this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/hml-177139.html


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *starrymaz* 

                              1) Hamilton Leather Lunch Tote, style 13089            



ozmodiar said:


> There's no Hamilton line. HML LTH is Hamptons Leather. Weird Coach logic at work!


I think you're wrong.
 HML=Hamilton

HMP= Hamptons

Edited to add pictures of each tag:


----------



## amelieinparis

Can someone please help me identify this bag?  I really like it and I was also wondering if it came in other colors.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170508204703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dana6189

Anybody have more info on the older Coach heart collection that came out quite a few years ago for Valentines day? I found the wristlet but I was wondering if there were bags or any other accessories to go with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-AUTHENTIC...WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3c1c953#ht_500wt_1007


----------



## HBLMSL

Is 92.00 a good price for the coach ali F13708  silver bordeaux

 I'm in san juan at the coach outlet store. thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

These are the only other Heart pieces in my files but I don't know if they were all from the same collection:

6596, Studded Mini Wallet
7346, Multi-Heart Purse Charm
5086, Studded Leather Satchel, don't know the name
6594, Mini Wristlet or Coin Purse
6595, Studded Heart Wristlet
6781, Heart Wristlet

7847 is the Heart Wristlet in your post. And of course there are a lot of Heart keychains but a lot of those are faked, so ask before you bid.


----------



## Hyacinth

And here's the Satchel


----------



## katev

HBLMSL said:


> Is 92.00 a good price for the coach ali F13708 silver bordeaux
> 
> I'm in san juan at the coach outlet store. thanks


 
Yes!


----------



## wis3ly

can anyone tell me the style # and retail price of the jewel raspberry makeup case?

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> These are the only other Heart pieces in my files but I don't know if they were all from the same collection:
> 
> 6596, Studded Mini Wallet
> 7346, Multi-Heart Purse Charm
> 5086, Studded Leather Satchel, don't know the name
> 6594, Mini Wristlet or Coin Purse
> 6595, Studded Heart Wristlet
> 6781, Heart Wristlet
> 
> 7847 is the Heart Wristlet in your post. And of course there are a lot of Heart keychains but a lot of those are faked, so ask before you bid.


Were these keychains in the same collection?

#1610 and 1708 - below respectively:


----------



## klb4556

Hi everybody! I was wondering what style this vintage coach is.....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48164651/vintage-coach-saddle-tan-leather


thanks in advance!


----------



## DemRam

klb4556 said:


> Hi everybody! I was wondering what style this vintage coach is.....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/48164651/vintage-coach-saddle-tan-leather
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



It looks like the Coach "Patricia's Legacy" which is style number 9951.   Can you ask the seller for a closeup, clear photo of the creed?

Is that a long ink mark on the strap?  I'd ask about that too.  The seller doesn't mention it and ink is difficult or near impossible to remove.


----------



## klb4556

DemRam said:


> It looks like the Coach "Patricia's Legacy" which is style number 9951.   Can you ask the seller for a closeup, clear photo of the creed?
> 
> Is that a long ink mark on the strap?  I'd ask about that too.  The seller doesn't mention it and ink is difficult or near impossible to remove.



thanks demram, I was thinking about buying but decided not to and more or less just wanted to know what style it was.. although I do love it!
I noticed that mark too!! I was thinking it def doesn't look like a string, it looks like ink...
but if I get closer to buying it ( which I thought I wasn't but now I've talked myself into it in one post.... lovely!) I'll ask for closer pics of the creed.


----------



## mugsabugs

Hello. I have a question regarding the Coach Legacy Stripe Multi Bag (Creed 10859). I just purchased this bag from someone on Craigslist, and unlike any pictures which show up on Ebay (2 pictures total) the bag I purchased has 2 keychain/ FOBs and a matching white leather luggage tag. The other two from Ebay only have 2 key FOBs, no luggage tag. Does the luggage tag go with this bag?


----------



## revivalvintage

Here's mine. I don't remember the name, or color name. Number 9749. If anyone knows I'd love to hear it, as I'm sending it off to a new home soon. I love it, but have only carried it twice. Bad me....

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/jj255905/coach_009.JPG


Jen


----------



## mar123

hi could someone tell me if this bag is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170507875974


----------



## tawnycat

mar123 said:


> hi could someone tell me if this bag is real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170507875974



That is a fake..sorry


----------



## BeenBurned

mar123 said:


> hi could someone tell me if this bag is real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170507875974


That bag is fake.

In the future, post authenticity questions here and in the following format: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-250.html#post15908987

New Authentic Coach Tote Purse  Hand Bag-Multi colored
Item: 170507875974
Seller User ID: sandroni-san

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170507875974

*sandroni-san* has another fake also:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-New-Authent...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b32ec66c

And her completed listing is fake.
http://completed.shop.ebay.com/sand...e=1&_fln=1&_ipg=&_trksid=p3911.c0.m283&_rdc=1


----------



## Hyacinth

revivalvintage said:


> Here's mine. I don't remember the name, or color name. Number 9749. If anyone knows I'd love to hear it, as I'm sending it off to a new home soon. I love it, but have only carried it twice. Bad me....
> 
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/jj255905/coach_009.JPG
> 
> 
> Jen



It was called a Pebbled Leather Turnlock Satchel, but I don't know the color name, sorry. Maybe Berry?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Were these keychains in the same collection?
> 
> #1610 and 1708 - below respectively:



Probably, but it's hard to say for sure. Coach has made a LOT of Heart keychains.


----------



## angelysubeau

Can anybody tell me this purse's name, please?







Thank you in advance!


----------



## mugsabugs

mugsabugs said:


> Hello. I have a question regarding the Coach Legacy Stripe Multi Bag (Creed 10859). I just purchased this bag from someone on Craigslist, and unlike any pictures which show up on Ebay (2 pictures total) the bag I purchased has 2 keychain/ FOBs and a matching white leather luggage tag. The other two from Ebay only have 2 key FOBs, no luggage tag. Does the luggage tag go with this bag?


 Please help...


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Anyone know the name of this bag?  comes with a shoulder strap as well.

Serial No. G5E-4144    TIA


----------



## DemRam

BEBEPURSE said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?  comes with a shoulder strap as well.
> 
> Serial No. G5E-4144    TIA




The style number is 4414, not 4144.  It's The "Copley" bag from the old "Madison" collection.

That's from 1995.  Probably made in Italy.


----------



## revivalvintage

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Pebbled Leather Turnlock Satchel, but I don't know the color name, sorry. Maybe Berry?


 
Thank you!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

DemRam said:


> The style number is 4414, not 4144. It's The "Copley" bag from the old "Madison" collection.
> 
> That's from 1995. Probably made in Italy.


 

Oops, on the number I have typing dyslexia.   Thanks again!  You are a wealth of information.


----------



## Hyacinth

angelysubeau said:


> Can anybody tell me this purse's name, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



If there's a serial number at the bottom of the leather patch where it's cut off in the second photo, please post the number.


----------



## angelysubeau

Oh, thanks! I searched up the serial number and it came out to be called 
"Coach Ali Signature Sateen Small HOBO Purse." Thanks for your help!


----------



## peppamint

This is called an "MTI case"...but I thought MTI stood for "multi", which means that this is simply called a case?! (I thought Coach names would be more complicated than that!)

Thanks for your help! 

PS: please excuse the wonky differences between the photos. I was playing around with the camera settings


----------



## Hyacinth

peppamint said:


> This is called an "MTI case"...but I thought MTI stood for "multi", which means that this is simply called a case?! (I thought Coach names would be more complicated than that!)
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> PS: please excuse the wonky differences between the photos. I was playing around with the camera settings



Multi probably means multi-function since it's a combination ID, credit card and checkbook holder. It has nothing to do with the colors.


----------



## peppamint

^oh, thanks *Hyacinth*!  I was thinking "multi" as in the Coach multi fabric...but then I realized that this was all one color. D'oh!

So its name is "Multi function Case with ID"? I'm trying to find another one like it on fleabay, but I didn't know what to search for.


----------



## BeenBurned

peppamint said:


> ^oh, thanks *Hyacinth*!  I was thinking "multi" as in the Coach multi fabric...but then I realized that this was all one color. D'oh!
> 
> So its name is "Multi function Case with ID"? I'm trying to find another one like it on fleabay, but I didn't know what to search for.


The style number is 60551. Try searching by style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The style number is 60551. Try searching by style number.



There are at least 4 or 5 different styles of Multicases. You can also look for style numbers 41790, 42130, 41949, and 42124. They'll be different fabrics and have different interior arrangements and numbers of credit card slots, but it makes it easier to find one that is right for the way you'll be using it. None of them have a coin pocket.

Those were all made for the outlets so the style numbers may be listed with an "F" in front of the style number.


----------



## chloe_chanel

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eekiepie2/items/_NWT__COACH_Op_Art_Ponytail_Scarf_98585_Teal

I hope it's a'OK! It would go perfectly with my legacy shoulder bag!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Sorry, wrong place!


----------



## BeenBurned

chloe_chanel said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eekiepie2/items/_NWT__COACH_Op_Art_Ponytail_Scarf_98585_Teal
> 
> I hope it's a'OK! It would go perfectly with my legacy shoulder bag!


It looks okay. 

In the future, please post authenticity questions here and please use the format requested in the first post of that thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-258.html#post15949331


----------



## chloe_chanel

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay.
> 
> In the future, please post authenticity questions here and please use the format requested in the first post of that thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-258.html#post15949331



I'm sorry! Rushed and didn't pay close enough attention


----------



## BeenBurned

chloe_chanel said:


> I'm sorry! Rushed and didn't pay close enough attention


No problem.


----------



## bella5304

Hi Dolls! Can someone please ID these shoes for me?


----------



## BeenBurned

bella5304 said:


> Hi Dolls! Can someone please ID these shoes for me?


There should be a style name and sizing information on the inside of the straps. It might be under the vamp (part that goes across the foot) or it might be on the strap that goes around the back of the foot.


----------



## bella5304

You're the best! I found it! They're called Anjelica. Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

bella5304 said:


> You're the best! I found it! They're called Anjelica. Thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## MrsMommy

Could someone please identify this bag for me? A friend's brother is giving it to her as a gift and she knows nothing about vintage Coach.

TIA!

NMA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200492964951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DemRam

MrsMommy said:


> Could someone please identify this bag for me? A friend's brother is giving it to her as a gift and she knows nothing about vintage Coach.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> NMA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200492964951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It could be this "Classic Pouch.  The measurements are the same.


----------



## GlockGirl

Sooo, anybody up for a challenge?  



One of my husband's buddies knows I like nice bags, apparently he's wanting to sell some of his ladyfriend's.  I asked him for style numbers as well as the picture, but no such luck.  I'm always happy to add to my collection, but I do like to know what I'm getting into ...



Anybody want to take a stab at the names of any of these bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

GlockGirl said:


> Sooo, anybody up for a challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husband's buddies knows I like nice bags, apparently he's wanting to sell some of his ladyfriend's.  I asked him for style numbers as well as the picture, but no such luck.  I'm always happy to add to my collection, but I do like to know what I'm getting into ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at the names of any of these bags?


This is a fairly easy question to answer.

Based on the picture, I think they all appear to be authentic.

As for styles, first, record the serial numbers and post them here. The style number is the second half of the s/n and you can seach "coach xxxx" for listings with that style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

GlockGirl said:


> Sooo, anybody up for a challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husband's buddies knows I like nice bags, apparently he's wanting to sell some of his ladyfriend's.  I asked him for style numbers as well as the picture, but no such luck.  I'm always happy to add to my collection, but I do like to know what I'm getting into ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at the names of any of these bags?



The striped one is one of the Soho Twill Striped Totes but I'm not sure which size it is.


----------



## racheltk

Hi, anyone know what this bag's name/style called?  Does it come with other colors?


----------



## IHeartCoach

I really want this ring but this is the only one I have been able to find which is on ebay but it doesnt tell a name or number for it, anyone know???


----------



## IHeartCoach

Oh nevermind, I searched Coach ring on google by accident (meant for ebay) and it popped up in the images!! LOL It read my mind!!!

It's called the Pave Signature!!


----------



## Laina821

I forgot the name of my coach bag?  I have the style#, how do I find the name?


----------



## Just 1 More

Laina821 said:


> I forgot the name of my coach bag?  I have the style#, how do I find the name?



post the style # and we'll help.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GlockGirl said:


> Sooo, anybody up for a challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husband's buddies knows I like nice bags, apparently he's wanting to sell some of his ladyfriend's. I asked him for style numbers as well as the picture, but no such luck. I'm always happy to add to my collection, but I do like to know what I'm getting into ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at the names of any of these bags?


 
The white pebbled one on the upper left is the 
HAMPTON-SONOMA PEBBLED NUBUC it and the Signature lining and the Creed should be 5715..

I have that same bag and it is gorgeous and really an everyday bag.. Goes on the shoulder really well..


----------



## Bagbaby

Please can anyone help me ID this black leather Coach bag. The serial/model number stampe
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
d inside is: 1403-344. TIA


----------



## morejunkny

I don't know it's name, it's a classic vintage Cashin style. But if you call Coach customer service with the numbers you list, I think they will tell you.


----------



## noshoepolish

If I saw it stuffed I might be able to help you more.  From the shape I am seeing, it looks like a Baxter Satchel.


----------



## DemRam

Bagbaby said:


> Please can anyone help me ID this black leather Coach bag. The serial/model number stampe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1165542
> 
> 
> View attachment 1165543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d inside is: 1403-344. TIA



I agree that it looks like the "Baxter Satchel" as noshoepolish mentioned.  The shape of the bag and the shape of the hardware look right.




morejunkny said:


> I don't know it's name, it's a classic vintage Cashin style. But if you call Coach customer service with the numbers you list, I think they will tell you.



Coach cannot give you the "name " of the bag based on a random "serial number".  That bag is from the 1980's-1993 so I seriously doubt if it was designed by Cashin.


----------



## Bagbaby

Thank you for all your input so far, I will post a pic of the bag 'stuffed' to give a clearer idea of shape


----------



## Bagbaby

Ok here are two more pix, hope they help.  Thank you.


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, Baxter.


----------



## Bagbaby

Thank you!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

(Not my picture - off ebay.)
 I have this same bag and would like to know if any one can identify the bag and possible age?? It has a very unique clasp.

TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

BEBEPURSE said:


> (Not my picture - off ebay.)
> I have this same bag and would like to know if any one can identify the bag and possible age?? It has a very unique clasp.
> 
> TIA



What are the measurements, and can you post a photo of the bag turned sideways about 45 degrees so we can see what the strap attachments look like? Thanks!

ETA - And can you also post the serial number?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Hyacinth said:


> What are the measurements, and can you post a photo of the bag turned sideways about 45 degrees so we can see what the strap attachments look like? Thanks!
> 
> ETA - And can you also post the serial number?


 

Here is the link where I got the picture from. This is not my ebay ad. I just have the same bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Small-Whi...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19be01df4c


----------



## BEBEPURSE

DemRem mentioned the Chrystie bag and I have found pictures of that bag on Ebay that do match my bag. The straps are attached externally to the sides. Thanks for your help and also to DemRem.


----------



## inluvwCoach

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644597073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Made In Italy- that's all I know. Any other clue what line this is from? and such. I hope its authentic.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

inluvwCoach said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644597073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Made In Italy- that's all I know. Any other clue what line this is from? and such. I hope its authentic.


^I'd post it in the Authenticate this thread too... but my personal thoughts based on the design, handles, hardware it does look authentic.


----------



## inluvwCoach

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I'd post it in the Authenticate this thread too... but my personal thoughts based on the design, handles, hardware it does look authentic.



Thank you bunny! Your the expert that I was hoping would respond. When did Coach make bags in Italy? Any tips on cleaning the white leather on the bottom?


----------



## BeenBurned

inluvwCoach said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644597073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Made In Italy- that's all I know. Any other clue what line this is from? and such. I hope its authentic.


Is there a creed? What's the serial number?


----------



## inluvwCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed? What's the serial number?



I'm not sure- I'm emailing the seller now to inquiry. Should of done it before I bid but it has 2 minutes left and I couldn't resist letting it go.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

inluvwCoach said:


> Thank you bunny! Your the expert that I was hoping would respond. When did Coach make bags in Italy? Any tips on cleaning the white leather on the bottom?


Beyond Apple cleaner and MAYBE a mr. clean magic eraser....



BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed? What's the serial number?


I don't think these had it... but I have been wrong before 


inluvwCoach said:


> I'm not sure- I'm emailing the seller now to inquiry. Should of done it before I bid but it has 2 minutes left and I couldn't resist letting it go.


I think the only thing I saw was a small material tag along one of the sew lines of the bag, but the handles remind me of the same style used in the embossed leather Miranda? Tote/Satchels (prob wrong line name) I have seen before.. but the snaps are the ONLy thing I don't remember (however the WAY the snaps were done ie: snap placed on leather circle before on pvc are how Coach WOULD have done it).


----------



## HighTopFadeOut

*Can anyone help me identify this one?*


----------



## inluvwCoach

bunnymasseuse said:


> Beyond Apple cleaner and MAYBE a mr. clean magic eraser....
> 
> 
> I don't think these had it... but I have been wrong before
> 
> I think the only thing I saw was a small material tag along one of the sew lines of the bag, but the handles remind me of the same style used in the embossed leather Miranda? Tote/Satchels (prob wrong line name) I have seen before.. but the snaps are the ONLy thing I don't remember (however the WAY the snaps were done ie: snap placed on leather circle before on pvc are how Coach WOULD have done it).


THANKS SO MUCH!!!! Your such a big help..as always.


----------



## BeenBurned

HighTopFadeOut said:


> *Can anyone help me identify this one?*


Is that your bag? Where did you get the picture?

That marking on the picture (7874) is indicative of the picture coming from a website that sells fakes.

Examples: 
#1: Likefashion: http://www.likefashion.com/coach-gallery-tote-bag-7874-p-5971.html?number_of_uploads=0

#2: 1to1bag: http://www.1to1bag.com/handbags-coach-c-1_271/coach-gallery-tote-bag-7874-p-5971

#3: iOffer: http://www.ioffer.com/i/14155974

#4: Topbaghome: http://www.topbaghome.com/coach-sig...g-7874-bag-tote-purse-whiteaprico-p-3355.html

#5: Replicaeshopping: http://www.replicaeshopping.com/coach-handbag-classic-signature-tote-orange-7874orange-p-3786.html


----------



## HighTopFadeOut

BeenBurned said:


> Is that your bag? Where did you get the picture?
> 
> That marking on the picture (7874) is indicative of the picture coming from a website that sells fakes.
> 
> Examples:
> #1: Likefashion: http://www.likefashion.com/coach-gallery-tote-bag-7874-p-5971.html?number_of_uploads=0
> 
> #2: 1to1bag: http://www.1to1bag.com/handbags-coach-c-1_271/coach-gallery-tote-bag-7874-p-5971
> 
> #3: iOffer: http://www.ioffer.com/i/14155974
> 
> #4: Topbaghome: http://www.topbaghome.com/coach-sig...g-7874-bag-tote-purse-whiteaprico-p-3355.html
> 
> #5: Replicaeshopping: http://www.replicaeshopping.com/coach-handbag-classic-signature-tote-orange-7874orange-p-3786.html


 

Thank you! No this is not my bag. I was searching google for coach totes and came across this one.


----------



## BerryWriter

Can anyone identify this for me? I tried drilldown and it was absolutely useless. It's style #4145 and the measurements are 8.25" wide x 6" high x 5.5" deep. 

Not my photo (it's from the seller I'm thinking of buying it from):


----------



## Hyacinth

BerryWriter said:


> Can anyone identify this for me? I tried drilldown and it was absolutely useless. It's style #4145 and the measurements are 8.25" wide x 6" high x 5.5" deep.
> 
> Not my photo (it's from the seller I'm thinking of buying it from):



4145 is listed as a Soho Mini Hobo, but there's no way to tell if it's genuine or not with just 1 photo.


----------



## BerryWriter

Hyacinth said:


> 4145 is listed as a Soho Mini Hobo, but there's no way to tell if it's genuine or not with just 1 photo.



Here's the creed. Thanks for the name-I was wondering!


----------



## ingeniouskha

Hello All,

This is an older Coach bag and I can't find it anywhere online and was  wondering if any of you could help me with the style or which collection  it belongs to.  The hang tag is silver and style no. 1834.  This bag is  mine.    Thank you in advance.


----------



## amndmnk

hello,
ID question that I'm sure is common knowledge. 
I do not have a photo. I have seen this bag twice. It is a messenger type with a long strap. A rectangle shape I think. The two I saw were a beige color I think. They look like leather maybe? Definitely not the sateen or canvas. There is "Coach" written in script all over the bag instead of C's. 
That is all I can remember. I would like to find it. 
thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

amndmnk said:


> hello,
> ID question that I'm sure is common knowledge.
> I do not have a photo. I have seen this bag twice. It is a messenger type with a long strap. A rectangle shape I think. The two I saw were a beige color I think. They look like leather maybe? Definitely not the sateen or canvas. There is "Coach" written in script all over the bag instead of C's.
> That is all I can remember. I would like to find it.
> thanks!


I can't think of any messenger-type _leather_ bags with script Coach on all over. 

If you can search ebay or Bonanzle and find a similar item, that would help.


----------



## amndmnk

thanks.
hmmmm. i am not entirely sure that it is a leather bag but it seems too smooth to be the regular canvas. 
i don't know if it is a messenger technically, it is definitely a cross body type with the long strap but it is pretty large. 
the things i have tried to google haven't worked so i am at a loss. did coach ever do any kind of line with "coach" written all over it and no C's?
thanks!


----------



## amndmnk

ok, I found the print:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authetic-Coach-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f9d92b8

Obviously I did not remember the details very well! What is this called? This is not the bag but this is the design on it. Whew! Thanks!


----------



## ingeniouskha

@ amndmnk

I believe it's called, "Optic Art Leah".


----------



## amndmnk

yay thats right! i found several now!
thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

BerryWriter said:


> Here's the creed. Thanks for the name-I was wondering!



The creed looks good.


----------



## mom2kierstyn

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/DSCF3131.jpg?t=1280882257

Can anyone tell me what purse this is?  Thanks!


----------



## MissKay21

A man was throwing these away and i saw the coach symbol inside of them...real????

Are they only size 8 1/2 thats what it looks like it says, but that sounds really really small  they don't look like they are that small....


Let me know something please!! Thanks!!

 Kayla


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MissKay21 said:


> A man was throwing these away and i saw the coach symbol inside of them...real????
> 
> Are they only size 8 1/2 thats what it looks like it says, but that sounds really really small  they don't look like they are that small....
> 
> 
> Let me know something please!! Thanks!!
> 
> Kayla








Look like a pair of Mens? Driving Loafers, insole is correct, still looking to verify the info on the inner flap, still not thrilled with appearance of bottom of sole but will get back to ya.


----------



## mom2kierstyn

BerryWriter said:


> Here's the creed. Thanks for the name-I was wondering!




I'm no expert but the numbers look messed up.  there's imprints above and below the numbers.  That doesn't look normal.


----------



## DemRam

Originally Posted by BerryWriter  View Post
Here's the creed. Thanks for the name-I was wondering!

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/a...-08-09_027.jpg




mom2kierstyn said:


> I'm no expert but the numbers look messed up.  there's imprints above and below the numbers.  That doesn't look normal.




That bag was authenticated by Hyacinth in Post #2110 above.

It's a "Soho Mini Hobo" and is from 1997.  The creed is fine and so is the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

MissKay21 said:


> A man was throwing these away and i saw the coach symbol inside of them...real????
> 
> Are they only size 8 1/2 thats what it looks like it says, but that sounds really really small  they don't look like they are that small....
> 
> 
> Let me know something please!! Thanks!!
> 
> Kayla


They're fine. Style name is Calder, style number is P705.


----------



## mom2kierstyn

DemRam said:


> Originally Posted by BerryWriter  View Post
> Here's the creed. Thanks for the name-I was wondering!
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/a...-08-09_027.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That bag was authenticated by Hyacinth in Post #2110 above.
> 
> It's a "Soho Mini Hobo" and is from 1997.  The creed is fine and so is the bag.



Ok...sorry.  I didn't know I wasn't suppose to say anything then.  The numbers just looked wacked to me...not the actual creed.
I didn't know it was "authenticated" as the poster just said the creed looked good.  My Bad!


----------



## BeenBurned

mom2kierstyn said:


> Ok...sorry.  I didn't know I wasn't suppose to say anything then.  The numbers just looked wacked to me...not the actual creed.


Sometimes when the creed was stamped using a hand stamper with a dial, the numbers weren't perfectly lined up so you'd get a bit of the number above or below that number on the dial. 

There are fakes where the counterfeiters tried to emulate that look but on the fakes, it's pretty obvious what they tried to do.

For example, if you scroll about 1/2 way down the page in the following guide, you can see an example of a FAKE creed with the lines above and below the numbers. Notice the difference.

http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-COACH-...RFEITS-amp-NT-4903_W0QQugidZ10000000002744619


----------



## mom2kierstyn

Thanks for the info!  It definitely looks like someone was trying to hand stamp that bag.  I don't know much about coach bags so I'll be quiet in the future!  I know some stuff but not much!  Gotta start somewhere I guess!  Thanks again!

ETA-I just looked at the fake one you linked!  That's terrible!  They are all straight lines above the numbers/letters!  LOL!


----------



## Hyacinth

mom2kierstyn said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/DSCF3131.jpg?t=1280882257
> 
> Can anyone tell me what purse this is?  Thanks!



Do you own the purse? If so, a pic of the creed patch or posting the serial number would help ID the bag. It looks like it's from the Signature Stripe Patchwork line from 2008(?) but there's no way to know if it's genuine with just one photo.

Measurements would help too.


----------



## mom2kierstyn

I just paid for it but I don't have it yet.  
I can post it when it gets here.  
Here's what she put for measurements: when lying down, at the top of the purse where they zipper run along from side to side is 11 inches. Top of purse to bottom is about 6 1/2 inches. From bottom of purse to top of the strap is 12 1/2 inches, that is with the strap rounded, not pulled into a V.

Here are a few more pics (I can't make out the numbers)

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3138.jpg

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3137.jpg

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3135.jpg

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3134.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

mom2kierstyn said:


> I just paid for it but I don't have it yet.
> I can post it when it gets here.
> Here's what she put for measurements: when lying down, at the top of the purse where they zipper run along from side to side is 11 inches. Top of purse to bottom is about 6 1/2 inches. From bottom of purse to top of the strap is 12 1/2 inches, that is with the strap rounded, not pulled into a V.
> 
> Here are a few more pics (I can't make out the numbers)
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3138.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3137.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3135.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3134.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


If it's an ebay listing (or Bonanzle), it's helpful to post in the format suggested in the first post of the thread. That way, we can see the seller ID and look at the seller's other listings and history.


----------



## mom2kierstyn

Nope, it wasn't either.  I know the seller so I'm sure it's authentic.  I just wanted to find out which purse it is.  She doesn't remember and I didn't think to ask for the Numbers.  I can post them when it comes in.  I think most of them have line names.  Am I right?  Someone else said Patchwork Spring 2008.  Would it have a more specific name or is that it?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

mom2kierstyn said:


> I just paid for it but I don't have it yet.
> I can post it when it gets here.
> Here's what she put for measurements: when lying down, at the top of the purse where they zipper run along from side to side is 11 inches. Top of purse to bottom is about 6 1/2 inches. From bottom of purse to top of the strap is 12 1/2 inches, that is with the strap rounded, not pulled into a V.
> 
> Here are a few more pics (I can't make out the numbers)
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3138.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3137.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3135.jpg
> 
> http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q114/love2bmom2chris/?action=view&current=DSCF3134.jpg
> 
> Thanks!





mom2kierstyn said:


> Nope, it wasn't either.  I know the seller so I'm sure it's authentic.  I just wanted to find out which purse it is.  She doesn't remember and I didn't think to ask for the Numbers.  I can post them when it comes in.  I think most of them have line names.  Am I right?  Someone else said Patchwork Spring 2008.  Would it have a more specific name or is that it?  Thanks!


If I'm reading the serial number correctly, it appears to be style 11708 which is a MFF bag. It's a signature stripe patchwork tote.


----------



## itssophiaa

Sorry, I posted this on the wrong thread.


----------



## myw13

just wondering if this bag belonged to a specific coach line and if she had a name.

received this gold leather fold over clutch as a gift from the outlet dec 2009. 




SAM_0033.JPG by mywong13, on Flickr

measurements unfolded
8.25" tall x 10" wide
folded:
4" tall x 10" wide

purse does not have a creed badge inside just a stitched in satin coach logo tag and a small "made in china" tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

myw13 said:


> just wondering if this bag belonged to a specific coach line and if she had a name.
> 
> received this gold leather fold over clutch as a gift from the outlet dec 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_0033.JPG by mywong13, on Flickr
> 
> measurements unfolded
> 8.25" tall x 10" wide
> folded:
> 4" tall x 10" wide
> 
> purse does not have a creed badge inside just a stitched in satin coach logo tag and a small "made in china" tag.


It's a Madeline foldover clutch. The style number of the leather one is 13580. I'm not sure of the style number of the metallic leather.


----------



## myw13

BeenBurned said:


> It's a Madeline foldover clutch. The style number of the leather one is 13580. I'm not sure of the style number of the metallic leather.



Thank you so much @BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

myw13 said:


> Thank you so much @BeenBurned


You're welcome.


----------



## buymorebags

hihi... can anyone share more info abt this bag please, thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Anyone know the name and style number of the bag that was like the Lindsay Shopper, but smaller?


----------



## cz22

noshoepolish said:


> Anyone know the name and style number of the bag that was like the Lindsay Shopper, but smaller?


mini shopper
Here's the first thread I found, maybe it has the style number? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ha...hopper-mineral-arrived-today-pics-378107.html

AFAIK it comes in espresso and mineral.
(And if you saw it in an auction, I think I know exactly which one you are talking about... )


----------



## wahmnow

Hello all. I've been trying really hard for a long time now to find a wristlet I used to own. It was accidentally thrown away by a friend who was helping us move. He said he thought it was a shoe polish bag :cry: 

Anyway, I'm not sure what name/line it was from. Thoughts?

Any idea where I may be able to buy it ???

It's a green suede wristlet.


----------



## d&blover84

So in the September 2010 issue of Elle Magazine, pg 111, there is an ad with a pic of a coach bag in it.  I'm hoping someone, anyone, can tell me what it is, style number, name, release date, etc.  It has the details of the brynne: large tassel, two front buckles.  It also has a front flap pocket, with turnlock closure.  It's blue leather, and has an updated version of the legacy stripe lining.  Has anyone heard of this bag?  Or have a clue what it is?  I know it's Coach, and new....but it's not on the website, which is no big surprise.


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Hello all. I've been trying really hard for a long time now to find a wristlet I used to own. It was accidentally thrown away by a friend who was helping us move. He said he thought it was a shoe polish bag :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure what name/line it was from. Thoughts?
> 
> Any idea where I may be able to buy it ???
> 
> It's a green suede wristlet.


It's style 5869 and is a hamptons suede wristlet. 

It's from several years ago so if someone is selling one, unless they have the original tickets, they may not use the style number in the listing. 

Save a search (title and description) for "coach hamptons suede wristlet." You might also want to save "coach suede wristlet."


----------



## wifeyb

gosh im a dork! i forgot this was here! about IDing a bag....so this one has yet to come out, but it looks like its going to be a special edition Hamptons Carryall, with the large tassel and the LEGACY LINING! anyone have any info???


----------



## wifeyb

^totally disregard, i just saw D&B already posted about it 
we need this bag! hahaha


----------



## wahmnow

BeenBurned said:


> It's style 5869 and is a hamptons suede wristlet.
> 
> It's from several years ago so if someone is selling one, unless they have the original tickets, they may not use the style number in the listing.
> 
> Save a search (title and description) for "coach hamptons suede wristlet." You might also want to save "coach suede wristlet."




Thanks so much for this info. I'm definitely going to try those searches.


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I'm definitely going to try those searches.


 You're welcome.


----------



## katev

Tale of Two Wristlets!

I went to the outlet today and bought 2 wristlets in clearance that I think will make nice "stocking stuffer" gifts at Christmas. One is black/black sig with brass hardware and the other is brown/brown sig with brass hardware. 

They are Duffle large wristlets 40257. I am not at all familiar with the Duffle line but the wristlets are very nice and well-made IMO. They have the "larger C's" rather than the "tiny C's" and they each have a small &#8220;Coach - An American Classic&#8221; booklet inside with a copyright date of 2006. They also each contain a &#8220;Coach Signature Collection Care&#8221; card stating that they are made of Jacquard fabric.

The receipt only shows the redline price ($39.99) and the markdown price ($20). I was wondering if anyone has more information about these wristlets &#8211; here are my questions:

- Are these wristlets FP delete or MFF? 
- When were they released?
- What was the original price?
- The brass looks a bit dull, should they have shiny brass hardware or are the brass fittings supposed to appear &#8220;a bit dull and antique-looking&#8221;?
- Where can I find more information about the Duffle line?

Below are are some pics of the black/black wristlet (NMA!) that I&#8217;ve borrowed from the internet. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## wifeyb

i just bought a wrislet like that on Bonz for $15 and i love it!
i have an idea on things, but no for certain....


----------



## katev

wifeyb said:


> i just bought a wrislet like that on Bonz for $15 and i love it!
> i have an idea on things, but no for certain....


 
That's good to know! Is the brass on your wristlet kind of dull and antique looking; I'm not sure if I should polish these? Thanks!


----------



## wifeyb

yes its the dull antique looking gold/brass whatever you wanna call it 8)


----------



## katev

wifeyb said:


> yes its the dull antique looking gold/brass whatever you wanna call it 8)


 
Thanks! My impulse is always to make the hardware shiny but I realize that sometimes the hardware has an antique finish and that I should leave it alone!

Can you tell me if "Duffle" is the name of a coach line? I have been seaching for duffle on tpf and I keep coming up with bleeckers and other styles. I know that large bags are often called duffle bags, but these are wristlets - so why call them duffle unless coach made a duffle line?


----------



## wifeyb

i love the antique look! i feel it ages better


----------



## Love That Bag

http://mob1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/GemDragonbucket/coach.jpg?t=1282599518

Someone thought it was a Madison satchel in signature scarf print.

I really like it and want to try and track one down but I need to know the real name. Is this a recent style or older? Thanks for any help!


----------



## noshoepolish

Madison Top Handle Scarf Print Satchel


----------



## Love That Bag

Thanks. Do you know if this is a fairly recent style?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

If you post the Serial number and Creed we can tell you...


----------



## Love That Bag

http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/GemDragonbucket/coach3.jpg


----------



## BEBEPURSE

looks like a 2005 bag  ( the 05 in the first set of numbers)


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Did this have a name and any idea when it came out?  It has a Bloomingdale's sticker on it. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

reneeluvscoach said:


> Did this have a name and any idea when it came out?  It has a Bloomingdale's sticker on it. Thanks!



The name is on the price tag - Suede Fringed Swing Pack. And it's from mid to late 2002.

I had a larger bag from the same line and in exactly the same color - Ivy - and that color pinpoints the time period. Ivy was a color name that you almost never see except for those suede bags from 2002. Mine was called a Small Suede Fringed Duffle and had the same dark brown smooth leather trim, and was made in July 2002. 

Yours is a Swing Pack and doesn't have a stamped serial # but there's plenty of info on the price tag.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Thank you Hyacinth!  Boy, sometimes Coach can be so creative when it comes to names and colors.


----------



## noshoepolish

It is very small.  Compare the measurements that were in that listing to a piece of paper.  It came out in 2005.  It came in a shoulder tote and 2 other totes.

They are very fragile - the fabric tends to stain easilyt.

The crystals tend to fall out of the top.





Love That Bag said:


> http://mob1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/GemDragonbucket/coach.jpg?t=1282599518
> 
> Someone thought it was a Madison satchel in signature scarf print.
> 
> I really like it and want to try and track one down but I need to know the real name. Is this a recent style or older? Thanks for any help!


----------



## noshoepolish

Pictures are poor and ending soon (NMA):

http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-GORGEOUS-COACH-EVENING-BAG-MUST-SEE-/130423311452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags







Love That Bag said:


> http://mob1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/GemDragonbucket/coach.jpg?t=1282599518
> 
> Someone thought it was a Madison satchel in signature scarf print.
> 
> I really like it and want to try and track one down but I need to know the real name. Is this a recent style or older? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Love That Bag

Noshoepolish - If you are still around - I missed the one you found, but found another. It has a couple of small spots and the bow is dirty.  Do you think that could be cleaned at all?


----------



## KimMelton

Does anyone know what this one is? Thats a picture of my friend and her mom lol I've always wanted to know what Coach that is, I'm in love with it.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v265/14/40/502096121/n502096121_586107_7901.jpg


----------



## BEBEPURSE

If someone could identify this navy blue all leather coin purse with name, approx. price and year I would appreciate it. Also in picture 2 is that a bulleye imprint under the coach name??

TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

KimMelton said:


> Does anyone know what this one is? Thats a picture of my friend and her mom lol I've always wanted to know what Coach that is, I'm in love with it.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v265/14/40/502096121/n502096121_586107_7901.jpg



It's really hard to tell, it looks like it's one of the bags that are considered reversible and that the lining is on the outside along with the inside zip pocket and the creed patch. The woven contrast stripes on the straps are also on the inside. Without being able to see the outside of the bag I'm stumped. It's probably some kind of Hamptons Weekender but from the pics you can't tell which one, or even if it's genuine.


----------



## Hyacinth

BEBEPURSE said:


> If someone could identify this navy blue all leather coin purse with name, approx. price and year I would appreciate it. Also in picture 2 is that a bulleye imprint under the coach name??
> 
> TIA



Older accessories like that usually didn't have specific names, they'd just be called something like "Leather Kisslock Coin Purse". There's no way to tell what year it's from since Coach probably made that style or something very similar for at least 10 or 20 years. The copyright date on the small booklet in the photo is probably from within about 5 years of the purse's date - maybe.

The bullseye is from the outlet store.


----------



## blomst

I bought this in August of 2007 and I can't seem to find it anywhere. There's a wristlet that's very similar to it but I haven't found the name of the shoulder bag. In the picture it looks sort of nasty but it's black+grey IRL. It closes at the top with a turn lock.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Hyacinth said:


> The copyright date on the small booklet in the photo is probably from within about 5 years of the purse's date - maybe.
> 
> The bullseye is from the outlet store.


 

Hmmm  1995 copyright. Not bad shape for a possibly 8-10 yr old item. Wonder where it has been hiding all this time??  

Thanks Hyacinth


----------



## wahmnow

Hi, can someone tell me what Coach purse Tracee Ellis Ross is wearing?

http://secondcitystyle.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/26/coach_legacy_2.jpg


----------



## wis3ly

wahmnow said:


> Hi, can someone tell me what Coach purse Tracee Ellis Ross is wearing?
> 
> http://secondcitystyle.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/26/coach_legacy_2.jpg



Legacy Satchel in Blue PYTHON. Retail is like 5K or something like that..although someone did get the same bag on eBay for around $700 not too long ago.


----------



## wahmnow

wis3ly said:


> Legacy Satchel in Blue PYTHON. Retail is like 5K or something like that..although someone did get the same bag on eBay for around $700 not too long ago.



Thanks! It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Allison81683

Hi ladies..I am new to forum and need help identifying a couple bags I am going to auction off (just started collecting heavily this year and may have gone slightly overboard with the buying)!!

The first bag (small brown bag) I bought at Macy's in 2008. 

The second bag (small sateen bag) I bought this year at a Coach Outlet.

Please let me know if there is any other info/pictures I can provide. Thank you for your help!


----------



## TeachingTots

I bought this tote about three years ago.  I ordered it before it came out in the stores and had a copy of the paper in the book.  I misplaced that paper and wondered if anyone knew the name/number.  This has been one of my all time favorite Coach bags.


----------



## starrymaz

TeachingTots said:


> I bought this tote about three years ago.  I ordered it before it came out in the stores and had a copy of the paper in the book.  I misplaced that paper and wondered if anyone knew the name/number.  This has been one of my all time favorite Coach bags.



What is the serial number on the creed?


----------



## Peeking_Around

Can anyone tell me the names of these 2 bags?


----------



## xmisspurrfect

Does anyone know the style number for the matching mini skinny of the 

Coach Poppy Floral Graffiti

?? Thanks


----------



## katev

Does anyone know the origin of the name of the Willis bag (9927)? I am just curious because I am working on rehabbing an older Willis right now and I was wondering about it. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the style name for 9336? And is this color camel?

I found this picture of the same one online: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/auth-brown-flap-9336-coach-leather-93967672

TIA.


----------



## blingblingb8by

Can you please id this?

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/emata2007/DSCI0418.jpg


----------



## BagzHauntMe

Hi, I've been a lurker for some time and I really need the help of the ladies here for a little something.












The creed





Can anyone kindly ID this bag? The seller knows nothing about the name or make of it. More importantly is it even authentic? If it is I'd like to try and rehab it since it seems to be in really bad condition and it just breaks my heart to see this. TIA


----------



## DemRam

BagzHauntMe said:


> Hi, I've been a lurker for some time and I really need the help of the ladies here for a little something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone kindly ID this bag? The seller knows nothing about the name or make of it. More importantly is it even authentic? If it is I'd like to try and rehab it since it seems to be in really bad condition and it just breaks my heart to see this. TIA



It appears to be an authentic bag from the Coach "Lexington" line and looks like the "Lexington Bucket".  It should have the words "COACH NEW YORK" impressed into the leather on one side, a few inches up from the bottom.

I wish I could read the creed clearly so I could see the country of manufacture.    The year of manufacture is 1999, but I can't quite decide if the style number is 4184 or 4181.


----------



## BagzHauntMe

^^ It seems to be style number 4184. Wow.... Thanks a lot DemRam. Do you think it's salvageable?


----------



## DemRam

BagzHauntMe said:


> ^^ It seems to be style number 4184. Wow.... Thanks a lot DemRam. Do you think it's salvageable?




Though the bags "looks like" the Lexington Bucket, the style number for the "Bucket" is 4181, NOT 4184.  If it is actually 4184, then I'm not sure what it is.

*Definitely wait for other opinions on that bag because I may be totally wrong.  *


----------



## Hyacinth

I don't have any record for a 4184. The creed says Dominican Republic which matches the Z plant code so it's very probably genuine, but the photos are just too small for me to see any details to help me figure out what style variation it might be. Also, measurements would help. From the strap length I'm guessing that it's a version of the Lexington Bucket. The "standard" Bucket #4181 is described by Coach as approx. 12x11x2 with 25-inch long straps.

As for rehabbing, it's worth it if you're planning on using it yourself. I've never tried to do a leather bag with a fabric lining but there should be posts here and in some other Coach threads with good advice on how to do it.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Does anyone know the origin of the name of the Willis bag (9927)? I am just curious because I am working on rehabbing an older Willis right now and I was wondering about it. TIA!



Sorry, I can't help with that one.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> What is the style name for 9336? And is this color camel?
> 
> I found this picture of the same one online: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/auth-brown-flap-9336-coach-leather-93967672
> 
> TIA.



Sorry, BB, I don't have that number saved. But it's probably from the 2002 Legacy line, the number fits the sequence. Can't come up with a style name though.


----------



## Hyacinth

*A REMINDER TO ANYONE ASKING FOR A BAG ID:

If you own the bag you're asking about or have more photos or took the photo(s) yourself, PLEASE include a clear photo of the creed patch inside the bag, or include the serial number from the creed patch or stamp in your post.

Thank you*


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> What is the style name for 9336? And is this color camel?
> 
> I found this picture of the same one online: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedi...ather-93967672
> 
> TIA.





Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, BB, I don't have that number saved. But it's probably from the 2002 Legacy line, the number fits the sequence. Can't come up with a style name though.


Thanks for trying.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I can't help with that one.


 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## aboyes

http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/

Just bought this purse from a private sale, have no idea what the name of it is though?


----------



## starrymaz

aboyes said:


> http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/
> 
> Just bought this purse from a private sale, have no idea what the name of it is though?



It's an Optic Signature Convertible Large Zoe, style 14710. It's a MFF (Made for Factory) bag.


----------



## aboyes

Thank you!!


----------



## starrymaz

^ You're welcome!


----------



## BagzHauntMe

Hyacinth said:


> I don't have any record for a 4184. The creed says Dominican Republic which matches the Z plant code so it's very probably genuine, but the photos are just too small for me to see any details to help me figure out what style variation it might be. Also, measurements would help. From the strap length I'm guessing that it's a version of the Lexington Bucket. The "standard" Bucket #4181 is described by Coach as approx. 12x11x2 with 25-inch long straps.
> 
> As for rehabbing, it's worth it if you're planning on using it yourself. I've never tried to do a leather bag with a fabric lining but there should be posts here and in some other Coach threads with good advice on how to do it.



Thanks for the helpful information Hyacinth and DemRam. Will try to get more details on the bag. It's looking quite good so far. But will have to see... Will update you ladies on what happens.


----------



## 2marra

Can you ID these boots? 
Not sure if this is the right forum or not, but I thought I'd give it a try. 
These boots are from 2007 and retailed for about $400. I would love to try to find a pair, and think having the name of them would really help. Anyone?


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

Hello everyone I joined this forum because my girlfriend is a major Coach collector and I just got her a bag online and would like some info on it please. Any help would be great. Name? Year? Price? Whats too much to pay? Haha things of that nature. Thank you so much in advance and I cant wait to learn so much about this stuff so I can keep up my my lady and have a clue about what she is talking about.


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

Hello everyone I joined this forum because my girlfriend is a major Coach collector and I just got her a bag online and would like some info on it please. Any help would be great. Name? Year? Price? Whats too much to pay? Haha things of that nature. Thank you so much in advance and I cant wait to learn so much about this stuff so I can keep up my my lady and have a clue about what she is talking about. I know there is a thread for this and you can close if needed but it seems so many people are active on here and nobody pays much attention to that thread. This is a whole new world I am trying to learn so please bare with me


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

I think thats a FP ZOE.


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

BuckeyeBabe said:


> I think thats a FP ZOE.



Thank you so much for your input. Again I am man trying to get into this now for the lady haha. What does FP stand for lol. I figured ZOE was a type of bag as I scanned over the site trying to soak it all in lol.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

We need a pic of the creed, or at least the 2nd set of numbers to be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

PickyCoachLover said:


> We need a pic of the creed, or at least the 2nd set of numbers to be able to tell you what it is.



Ok thank you I will try and get that info asap for you. I appreciate your help greatly!


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

Well it looks like it is the Coach Signature Zoe Medium bag with the last numbers being 12657. I paid $110 for it. I talked the guy down from $150 (he was selling a few of his wifes bags) He also has a couple more if anyone is interested in them? Ill see if I can get some numbers.


----------



## andi4barn

margaritaxmix said:


> I've been seeing a bunch of threads recently requesting ID's on some older (and newer) bag styles.
> 
> Maybe we could compile all of these here and even make this a reference thread?
> 
> If anyone has questions, feel free to post here!



I have a Coach bag that has Serial Number 084-5109 on it...can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## DemRam

andi4barn said:


> I have a Coach bag that has Serial Number 084-5109 on it...can you tell me anything about it?



That number, 084-5109, is simply a 7 digit random serial number Coach used on their bags before they started using "style numbers" in 1994.  That number alone means nothing and could have been on any style bag made in those early days.

If you post photos here of the entire bag, along with a clear photo of the creed that shows those numbers at the bottom, there is a good chance someone may recognize the "name" of your bag...or at least let you know if it's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

TheBeavertonKid said:


> Well it looks like it is the Coach Signature Zoe Medium bag with the last numbers being 12657. I paid $110 for it. I talked the guy down from $150 (he was selling a few of his wifes bags) He also has a couple more if anyone is interested in them? Ill see if I can get some numbers.


Before you purchase any more bags, it's a good idea to verify authenticity first. The bag you purchased above looks okay (based on the minimal photos you've shown) but a clear picture of the creed would be helpful too.

As for authenticating based solely on serial numbers, that cannot be done. Counterfeiters can and often do put valid serial numbers on fakes. 


Post your authenticity questions here and try to see if they'll let you do that before the purchase: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-436.html#post16622630

At the very minimum, we'll want to see pictures of the front, back, bottom, lining and creed. We'll let you know if there are other views that are necessary.


----------



## TheBeavertonKid

BeenBurned said:


> Before you purchase any more bags, it's a good idea to verify authenticity first. The bag you purchased above looks okay (based on the minimal photos you've shown) but a clear picture of the creed would be helpful too.
> 
> As for authenticating based solely on serial numbers, that cannot be done. Counterfeiters can and often do put valid serial numbers on fakes.
> 
> 
> Post your authenticity questions here and try to see if they'll let you do that before the purchase: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-436.html#post16622630
> 
> At the very minimum, we'll want to see pictures of the front, back, bottom, lining and creed. We'll let you know if there are other views that are necessary.



Thank you very much. It was a guy I knew so I was pretty sure it was real and going off his word. Here are the other pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

TheBeavertonKid said:


> Thank you very much. It was a guy I knew so I was pretty sure it was real and going off his word. Here are the other pictures.


It's fine.


----------



## kewpi

Hi, 
I'm trying to buy a bag for my wife for her birthday, however I have been known to bring home some terrible fake ones in the past.  They all look the same to me.  If you don't mind helping me out, can you tell me if this one is real or not?
Ebay link to bag
Can you also tell me the name of the bag so perhaps I can earn some brownie points with her?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## kewpi

I'm sorry but I have one more 
(Is there a way to edit your own posts?)
Tote handbag
Once again, thank you


----------



## starrymaz

kewpi said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to buy a bag for my wife for her birthday, however I have been known to bring home some terrible fake ones in the past.  They all look the same to me.  If you don't mind helping me out, can you tell me if this one is real or not?
> Ebay link to bag
> Can you also tell me the name of the bag so perhaps I can earn some brownie points with her?
> Thank you very much in advance





kewpi said:


> I'm sorry but I have one more
> (Is there a way to edit your own posts?)
> Tote handbag
> Once again, thank you



Welcome! For authenticity questions, please post in http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html and be sure to follow the format in Post #1. Thanks!


----------



## kewpi

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.
I will post there instead


----------



## blomst

My ID number is C0771-10980

This is the bag, purchased at a Coach boutique in fall of 2007.





Rectangle shape, single handle/shoulder strap, closes at the top with a turnlock.

Does anyone recognize this model?


----------



## BeenBurned

blomst said:


> My ID number is C0771-10980
> 
> This is the bag, purchased at a Coach boutique in fall of 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectangle shape, single handle/shoulder strap, closes at the top with a turnlock.
> 
> Does anyone recognize this model?


I believe it's a Chelsea signature hobo, style 10980 and was made in March, 2007.


----------



## blomst

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's a Chelsea signature hobo, style 10980 and was made in March, 2007.



That's the one! Thanks so much


----------



## BeenBurned

blomst said:


> That's the one! Thanks so much


 You're welcome.


----------



## wgs999

It's Kara Keough (daughter from Real Housewives of OC) and she is driving to Berkley with her mother. It's in the video


----------



## Stefania767

Hello ladies. I was wondering if anyone could i.d. this bag. It was received as a gift about 4 years ago. I've never been able to establish if it's a makeup case or a small purse. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Paulivanna

Looking into purchasing this, But I need to know more about it first... 

Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lovecoachmore

The best I can tell from this pic this bag is the MFF (made for factory-outlet) Courtney bag. It is a domed satchel that came in several different leathers both reg. and patent. It also came in black and khaki signature with different trim colors. I could be wrong...please DO wait for someone else to weigh in. I'll do some checking on the bay and bonanz real quick and BRB.


----------



## lovecoachmore

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Metallic-...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15f17ed1

here's one in diff leather


----------



## lovecoachmore

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Soho-Dome...593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e025a351

here's yours


----------



## Paulivanna

thank you so much!  ur faster than google


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Just picked up these shoes for $4.99 at GW. Anyone know when these were sold (year?) and approx price.

Tianna shoes  (not my picture not my sale)


----------



## mendoza-arizona

Does anyone knows when this Coach Bag was Manufactured:
L1P-9768

Thanks


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Looking for info. on these two fobs I recently acquired:  what year, what was retail, name (if other than "panda" and "boat !), etc.?  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mendoza-arizona said:


> Does anyone knows when this Coach Bag was Manufactured:
> L1P-9768
> 
> Thanks


I saw the pictures in the AT Coach thread. The bag was made in November, 2001.


----------



## mandyfin

I saw a wristlet for sale online. It was leather and yellow with a turnlock and legacy striped lining but it has the same braided leather/chain strap as the Bridgit. What is that? Is it real?


----------



## BeenBurned

mandyfin said:


> I saw a wristlet for sale online. It was leather and yellow with a turnlock and legacy striped lining but it has the same braided leather/chain strap as the Bridgit. What is that? Is it real?


Can you post a link to the online picture?


----------



## mandyfin

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ellow-Leather-Coach-Clutch-W0QQAdIdZ223588884


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mandyfin said:


> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ellow-Leather-Coach-Clutch-W0QQAdIdZ223588884


Looks real, though w/o a picture of the backside I'd be worried about color transfer on the camel color.


----------



## BeenBurned

mandyfin said:


> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ellow-Leather-Coach-Clutch-W0QQAdIdZ223588884


It looks good (as long as the pictures are the actual item). But I don't believe that the color is yellow. I think it's camel. 

The style number is 40826 but I don't know the official style name. It's probably a legacy wristlet of some type. 

 I've attached a couple of pictures.


----------



## starrymaz

mandyfin said:


> I saw a wristlet for sale online. It was leather and yellow with a turnlock and legacy striped lining but it has the same braided leather/chain strap as the Bridgit. What is that? Is it real?





mandyfin said:


> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ellow-Leather-Coach-Clutch-W0QQAdIdZ223588884





BeenBurned said:


> It looks good (as long as the pictures are the actual item). But I don't believe that the color is yellow. I think it's camel.
> 
> The style number is 40826 but I don't know the official style name. It's probably a legacy wristlet of some type.
> 
> I've attached a couple of pictures.



To add to the information BB has provided - it's called the Legacy Flap Wristlet. It's from the 2007 Legacy collection and was made in leather and in embossed suede. Style 40826 is the leather version and style 40714 is the embossed suede version. Both retailed for $198. 

40826 came in Camel, Citron, and Black colors and 40714 came in Chocolate and Slate colors. BB is correct that the one in the listing is the Camel color.

Here are Coach's pictures of 40826 and 40714.


----------



## Hyacinth

reneeluvscoach said:


> Looking for info. on these two fobs I recently acquired:  what year, what was retail, name (if other than "panda" and "boat !), etc.?  Thank you!



The boat was 92307, either Vintage Sport Boat or Vintage Speedboat. My guess would be 2007. 
The Porcelain Panda is 92414, I'm not sure about the "Porcelain" part but that's what I have saved. From 2008 maybe?

I don't have prices on file, sorry.


----------



## crowfan21f

Is this an actual Coach style or just a fake? I don't want to start hunting something down that doesn't exist...

http://www.handbagstonight.com/coach/coach-pink-and-brown-scarf-print-handbag-tote-rare



I noticed it looked similar to this scarf print Madison mentioned earlier this year, but there are some definite differences.




Love That Bag said:


> http://mob1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/GemDragonbucket/coach.jpg?t=1282599518
> 
> Someone thought it was a Madison satchel in signature scarf print.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

crowfan21f said:


> Is this an actual Coach style or just a fake? I don't want to start hunting something down that doesn't exist...
> 
> http://www.handbagstonight.com/coach/coach-pink-and-brown-scarf-print-handbag-tote-rare
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it looked similar to this scarf print Madison mentioned earlier this year, but there are some definite differences.


No, that first link looks like something I've seen before that DOES exist... I think it came in one or two different color patterns, but I can't recall what they are.


----------



## crowfan21f

Nevermind, I think I found it here, from 2005, I may have a bit of a search on my hands...



Kiari said:


> 2005 Hamptons Large Scarf Print Tote


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Hyacinth said:


> The boat was 92307, either Vintage Sport Boat or Vintage Speedboat. My guess would be 2007.
> The Porcelain Panda is 92414, I'm not sure about the "Porcelain" part but that's what I have saved. From 2008 maybe?
> 
> I don't have prices on file, sorry.


 
Thank you, Hyacinth!


----------



## mis0

http://i1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/dpadilla4/coach/101_2146.jpg

http://i1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/dpadilla4/coach/101_2138.jpg

http://i1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/dpadilla4/coach/101_2136.jpg

http://i1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/dpadilla4/coach/101_2127.jpg


----------



## Toonces

Hi,
Can someone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## DemRam

Toonces said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me the name of this bag?



It's the "Logan" which is style number 9907.  

I don't see the Logan as often as I see the other bags with the wooden dowels on top...like the Willis,  Murphy and Winnie.


----------



## Toonces

DemRam said:


> It's the "Logan" which is style number 9907.
> 
> I don't see the Logan as often as I see the other bags with the wooden dowels on top...like the Willis,  Murphy and Winnie.



Thanks!


----------



## racheltk

Anyone know the model number of this bag (pic attached)?  
I know the name is Coach Parker Leather Top Zip, but I need the model number in order for my friend to search for it.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## starrymaz

racheltk said:


> Anyone know the model number of this bag (pic attached)?
> I know the name is Coach Parker Leather Top Zip, but I need the model number in order for my friend to search for it.  Thanks a lot!



The style number for the Parker Leather Shoulder Zip is 13442, which is the style number for most of the colors in leather except Rosegold/Nickel. The one in the picture looks like the Cinnamon color.

Rosegold/Nickel and the Op Art versions have different style numbers.


----------



## racheltk

starrymaz said:


> The style number for the Parker Leather Shoulder Zip is 13442, which is the style number for most of the colors in leather except Rosegold/Nickel. The one in the picture looks like the Cinnamon color.
> 
> Rosegold/Nickel and the Op Art versions have different style numbers.


 

Thank you so much, starrymaz


----------



## starrymaz

racheltk said:


> Thank you so much, starrymaz



You're welcome!


----------



## spankiefrankie

I found this wristlet today at Buffalo Exchange that i love! I know its from the Madison line and it's Croc but what is it called and what color is it? Does anyone else have the stock photo and the style number and how much it was worth? Thank you!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/b745bf20.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/1b3bb65d.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/c97476eb.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/3bdc7833.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

spankiefrankie said:


> I found this wristlet today at Buffalo Exchange that i love! I know its from the Madison line and it's Croc but what is it called and what color is it? Does anyone else have the stock photo and the style number and how much it was worth? Thank you!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/b745bf20.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/1b3bb65d.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/c97476eb.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/lipshun/3bdc7833.jpg


Is this the same one? Style 44285.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-MADIS...956?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41535cd8b4

And a completed listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-MADISON-L...331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3d4449b


----------



## starsnhevn

Ladies... I seldom frequent the Coach forum, but lately I've been totally enamored with their new stuff. Anyway, maybe you all can help enable me... I am loving this bag. Do you know what its called and where I can get it??


----------



## tannedsilk

It is a flagship boutique bag that was deleted in Aug/Sept so you may still be able to find on at the outlets.  They are HUGE! so they did not sell particularly quickly.  If you call the outlet with the style # (14811)they should be able to locate one for you.

GL

NMA
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-Flags...H_Handbags&hash=item1e5ec767b4#ht_1444wt_1139


----------



## starsnhevn

tannedsilk said:


> It is a flagship boutique bag that was deleted in Aug/Sept so you may still be able to find on at the outlets.  They are HUGE! so they did not sell particularly quickly.  If you call the outlet with the style # (14811)they should be able to locate one for you.
> 
> GL
> 
> NMA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-Flags...H_Handbags&hash=item1e5ec767b4#ht_1444wt_1139



Thank you so much! that awesome! I totally wanted it. Is the link you gave me the same one that is in the pic? I can't tell if the one in the pic is metallic or not. I'm 5'8" tall... so this is good for me.. big bags are a plus! hahah.


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

I saw the metallic one at my outlet this weekend...it was HUGE!   Love the pumpkin.


----------



## starsnhevn

BuckeyeBabe said:


> I saw the metallic one at my outlet this weekend...it was HUGE!   Love the pumpkin.



May I ask which outlet? Also.. .do you think the one in the pic is metallic or regular?


----------



## tannedsilk

starsnhevn said:


> Thank you so much! that awesome! I totally wanted it. *Is the link you gave me the same one that is in the pic?* I can't tell if the one in the pic is metallic or not. I'm 5'8" tall... so this is good for me.. big bags are a plus! hahah.



Yes, it is.  The black has a sheen finish to it so it appears different depending on the lighting.  It also has a small 'scale' for want of a better word, so it has a little texture to it.  At 5'8" I think you could carry it well, you're not going to get swallowed up by it.  I hope you can get one, it really is quite lovely.  Don't forget to post pics!

ETA: you can see the texture better on this silver one.

NMA
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-FLAGS...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c160e81ce#ht_1618wt_905


----------



## momentofclarity

Can anyone tell me the year of this "city" bag? Made in Costa Rica. 

no. D9P-9790

Thank you!


----------



## DemRam

momentofclarity said:


> Can anyone tell me the year of this "city" bag? Made in Costa Rica.
> 
> no. D9P-9790
> 
> Thank you!




D = Month (April)
9 = 1999 (Year)

Coach makes it easy to read the month and year.


----------



## momentofclarity

Thank you, DemRam! Great info!


----------



## ~NIKITA~

quick question the other day i got on the purseforum and there was an sweepstakes on top of the page to win a coach bag what kind was it?? i think it was brown,,


----------



## ozmodiar

~NIKITA~ said:


> quick question the other day i got on the purseforum and there was an sweepstakes on top of the page to win a coach bag what kind was it?? i think it was brown,,



It was a Madison Gathered Leather Sophia in gray. The bag also comes in black and purple.

http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coach-giveaway-2.html


----------



## Starka

Can anyone help me identify this bag that's on eBay right now?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach...751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f477d07 

I have one in white with british tan accents, and just scored another one this weekend in either oxblood or chocolate - It seems to change color depending on the light so I'm not sure which color it is!

Thanks


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Starka said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag that's on eBay right now?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach...751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f477d07
> 
> I have one in white with british tan accents, and just scored another one this weekend in either oxblood or chocolate - It seems to change color depending on the light so I'm not sure which color it is!
> 
> Thanks


Since the auction does not have any identifying points to validate it's authenticity, it's hard to identify it properly.  Seller only posted one image so I'd not use that picture as a reference for identification.


----------



## Starka

Thanks Bunny,

Here are the two I have - I'm just hoping someone can tell me the name.  And now that the sun is out the dark one looks eggplant colored so I guess it's one of those "goes with everything" colors!


----------



## lynzbyz

Can someone tell me the name of this wallet?


----------



## jlmcmillan1

Hi there,
Completely new here and need help locating my dream bag! Found it on eBay last week and lost the auction in the last 3 mins. Found another for 3x the price  Haven't been real successful in discovering the "name" for this bag, other than "shoulder tote"....and two different #'s associated (11662 & 5715)....looking for dark brown/chocolate color, all pebbled leather. Sorry, I am very new but would appreciate any insight (year/season, availability, "name", etc) from fellow Coach enthusiasts! Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Starka said:


> Thanks Bunny,
> 
> Here are the two I have - I'm just hoping someone can tell me the name.  And now that the sun is out the dark one looks eggplant colored so I guess it's one of those "goes with everything" colors!



It's just called a Mini Bag. The ones with contrasting trim are Mini Bag Spectators. The color is probably either Mahogany or Burgundy.


----------



## lynzbyz

jlmcmillan1 said:


> Hi there,
> Completely new here and need help locating my dream bag! Found it on eBay last week and lost the auction in the last 3 mins. Found another for 3x the price Haven't been real successful in discovering the "name" for this bag, other than "shoulder tote"....and two different #'s associated (11662 & 5715)....looking for dark brown/chocolate color, all pebbled leather. Sorry, I am very new but would appreciate any insight (year/season, availability, "name", etc) from fellow Coach enthusiasts! Thanks!!


 
 Pebbled Leather Shoulder Tote.  The 11662 is the newer version of 5715.  5715 was released around 05, 11662 around 08.


----------



## jlmcmillan1

Thanks!  Any idea how to procure a bag that's not-so-new but yet not vintage?  Appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

lynzbyz said:


> Pebbled Leather Shoulder Tote.  The 11662 is the newer version of 5715.  5715 was released around 05, 11662 around 08.





jlmcmillan1 said:


> Thanks!  Any idea how to procure a bag that's not-so-new but yet not vintage?  Appreciate it!


Do some searches for "Coach 5715," "Coach 11662," and "Coach pebbled leather shoulder tote." 

Be sure to check to search title and description. 

You'll get emails when listings come up that meet those search criteria.


----------



## jlmcmillan1

Great, really appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

jlmcmillan1 said:


> Great, really appreciate it!


You're welcome.


----------



## starrymaz

lynzbyz said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this wallet?



The wallet is called the Tribeca Leather French Purse, style 43069.


----------



## lynzbyz

starrymaz said:


> The wallet is called the Tribeca Leather French Purse, style 43069.



Tribeca!  I was stuck on Mia.  Thank you!


----------



## katsrevenge

I've got a pair of classics that need named.

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67531_580186809405_58404036_33419512_6106628_n.jpg
Front

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs809.snc4/68963_580190821365_58404036_33419631_4462433_n.jpg
Back.

It's a little bag. The serial is: H1P-9049 I've had it a while and just never asked.

And the second. Big hobo thing. Serial is J8P-9953 I bought this for 4 bucks at a local thrift store.. Go thrift store!
sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs410.ash2/68870_580192712575_58404036_33419637_5753609_n.jpg

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs905.snc4/71804_580192807385_58404036_33419640_7894390_n.jpg

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs125.ash2/39606_580192572855_58404036_33419634_1454725_n.jpg

EDIT. I have no idea how to fix the picture links. They work when copy/pasted.


----------



## starrymaz

lynzbyz said:


> Tribeca!  I was stuck on Mia.  Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

katsrevenge said:


> I've got a pair of classics that need named.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580186809405_58404036_33419512_6106628_n.jpg
> Front
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580190821365_58404036_33419631_4462433_n.jpg
> Back.
> 
> It's a little bag. The serial is: H1P-9049 I've had it a while and just never asked.
> 
> And the second. Big hobo thing. Serial is J8P-9953 I bought this for 4 bucks at a local thrift store.. Go thrift store!
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580192712575_58404036_33419637_5753609_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580192807385_58404036_33419640_7894390_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580192572855_58404036_33419634_1454725_n.jpg
> 
> EDIT. I have no idea how to fix the picture links. They work when copy/pasted.


I think I fixed them. You left off the http://


----------



## katsrevenge

BeenBurned said:


> I think I fixed them. You left off the http://



Weird, I copy/pasted in the whole link into the picture link... maybe this is what I get for just lurking and not posting?

Thanks for making them clickable!


----------



## BeenBurned

katsrevenge said:


> Weird, I copy/pasted in the whole link into the picture link... maybe this is what I get for just lurking and not posting?
> 
> Thanks for making them clickable!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

katsrevenge said:


> I've got a pair of classics that need named.
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67531_580186809405_58404036_33419512_6106628_n.jpg
> Front
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs809.snc4/68963_580190821365_58404036_33419631_4462433_n.jpg
> Back.
> 
> It's a little bag. The serial is: H1P-9049 I've had it a while and just never asked.
> 
> And the second. Big hobo thing. Serial is J8P-9953 I bought this for 4 bucks at a local thrift store.. Go thrift store!
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs410.ash2/68870_580192712575_58404036_33419637_5753609_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs905.snc4/71804_580192807385_58404036_33419640_7894390_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs125.ash2/39606_580192572855_58404036_33419634_1454725_n.jpg
> 
> EDIT. I have no idea how to fix the picture links. They work when copy/pasted.



The first one is a Tango Flap from 2001, and the second is a Helen's Legacy Duffle from 1998, both look genuine.


----------



## katsrevenge

Hyacinth said:


> The first one is a Tango Flap from 2001, and the second is a Helen's Legacy Duffle from 1998, both look genuine.



Thanks muchly! The first I couldn't find anything, the second I thought might have been a Maggie but it did not look right. 

I requested new hangtags via email using color and serial so here is hoping they at least match when they get here next week.


----------



## TallyCoachMom

I believe I have one just like it in British Tan but my collection is in storage from a recent move.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Hyacinth

TallyCoachMom said:


> I believe I have one just like it in British Tan but my collection is in storage from a recent move.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



It's a City Bag Keyfob, style # 7105


----------



## BeenBurned

TallyCoachMom said:


> I believe I have one just like it in British Tan but my collection is in storage from a recent move.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!





Hyacinth said:


> It's a City Bag Keyfob, style # 7105


Is that style supposed to have the chain?


----------



## Starka

Hyacinth said:


> It's just called a Mini Bag. The ones with contrasting trim are Mini Bag Spectators. The color is probably either Mahogany or Burgundy.



Thanks Hyacinth!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Starka said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!!



You're welcome!


----------



## katsrevenge

I hope this OK...I'm told it's real. Any clues as to what it is?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580416489125_58404036_33422718_5711887_n.jpg
Creed dry

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580416514075_58404036_33422720_8291516_n.jpg

Bottom of little bag.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580416459185_58404036_33422717_4574687_n.jpg
strap and hangtag and true color.

I forgot to take side and pull out the creed before dunking it in soapy water. So these are a bit darker.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580416374355_58404036_33422716_3215815_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._580416549005_58404036_33422721_1898947_n.jpg


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Is that style supposed to have the chain?



The only chains it should have are the ones on the hangtag and the keyring.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The only chains it should have are the ones on the hangtag and the keyring.


Thank you.


----------



## Coach Dedicated

TIA. I hope to have a name and style number of this.

I am looking for one like this.  Here is the listing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483468678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## goopunch

Can anyone id the style # and/or name of this bag? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300481506057

It looks somewhat like the logan but is smaller and rounded at bottom.


----------



## DemRam

goopunch said:


> Can anyone id the style # and/or name of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300481506057
> 
> It looks somewhat like the logan but is smaller and rounded at bottom.




I have a picture of that bag as style number 9906 and the name "Post Pouch".

You may want to wait for other opinions because I have a ? mark, which means I'm not sure.  

The bag looks good though and is a smaller/slightly different version of the Logan.


----------



## GlassPoet

I recently bought from a used clothing store a black Coach bag with serial number 037-2141. Does anyone know what model it is, roughly how old it is, and what it would be worth? It's in excellent condition and stands up straight.


----------



## DemRam

GlassPoet said:


> I recently bought from a used clothing store a black Coach bag with serial number 037-2141. Does anyone know what model it is, roughly how old it is, and what it would be worth? It's in excellent condition and stands up straight.




You will need to post clear pictures of the bag and the creed showing those numbers.

The old 7 digit serial numbers are "random" and they can't help identify the style of the bag.  It could be any bag Coach made back in the old days.


----------



## Hyacinth

_Originally Posted by goopunch  
Can anyone id the style # and/or name of this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300481506057

It looks somewhat like the logan but is smaller and rounded at bottom. 
_



DemRam said:


> I have a picture of that bag as style number 9906 and the name "Post Pouch".
> 
> You may want to wait for other opinions because I have a ? mark, which means I'm not sure.
> 
> The bag looks good though and is a smaller/slightly different version of the Logan.



That;s confirmed, it;s shown in the 1992 Holiday Preview Catalog. The original price was $178.


----------



## GlassPoet

this purse http://www.twitpic.com/2yk2sg

Creed is posted at http://www.twitpic.com/2ylh06

Inside picture is at http://www.twitpic.com/2ylibs

Back side of same handbag is at http://www.twitpic.com/2yliiq

Hope that helps. Thank you very much for trying.


----------



## leenie0720

I need help naming these bags; I know they are real; but I am trying to find out names; TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

GlassPoet said:


> this purse http://www.twitpic.com/2yk2sg
> 
> Creed is posted at http://www.twitpic.com/2ylh06
> 
> Inside picture is at http://www.twitpic.com/2ylibs
> 
> Back side of same handbag is at http://www.twitpic.com/2yliiq
> 
> Hope that helps. Thank you very much for trying.



If it's about 12x8 inches, it's a Brighton Bag style # 9895 from the early 1990s. The original price in 1992 was $216, but older Coaches usually don't bring very high prices.


----------



## Hyacinth

leenie0720 said:


> I need help naming these bags; I know they are real; but I am trying to find out names; TIA!



If either of them have creed patches with serial numbers, please post either photos of the patches or post the serial numbers. Thanks!


----------



## Coach Dedicated

Anyone know the name or style number of this wallet? Please? Anyone?



Coach Dedicated said:


> TIA. I hope to have a name and style number of this.
> 
> I am looking for one like this.  Here is the listing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483468678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## goopunch

Hyacinth said:


> _Originally Posted by goopunch
> Can anyone id the style # and/or name of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300481506057
> 
> It looks somewhat like the logan but is smaller and rounded at bottom.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> That;s confirmed, it;s shown in the 1992 Holiday Preview Catalog. The original price was $178.





DemRam said:


> I have a picture of that bag as style number 9906 and the name "Post Pouch".
> 
> You may want to wait for other opinions because I have a ? mark, which means I'm not sure.
> 
> The bag looks good though and is a smaller/slightly different version of the Logan.



Thanks!
Is there a list of all the coach bags that feature a dowel across the top?


----------



## DemRam

goopunch said:


> Thanks!
> Is there a list of all the coach bags that feature a dowel across the top?



I don't know if there is a list on this forum or not.  The ones I can think of with a single dowel are listed below.  There definitely may be others.

Murphy - Style 9930
Winnie - Style 9023
Post Pouch - Style 9906
Logan - Style 9907
Willis - Style 9927
City Willis - Style 9153


----------



## Hyacinth

Coach Dedicated said:


> Anyone know the name or style number of this wallet? Please? Anyone?



It's 40155, Hamptons Leather Sig Checkbook Wallet


----------



## Coach Dedicated

^ THANK YOU !!! Gonna start my search.


----------



## lynzbyz

Does anyone know the name of this rather large wristlet?  It's signature sateen and it measures about 9x5.  It's pleated around the bottom.  Is it a cosmetic bag?  Bleecker?


----------



## starrymaz

lynzbyz said:


> Does anyone know the name of this rather large wristlet?  It's signature sateen and it measures about 9x5.  It's pleated around the bottom.  Is it a cosmetic bag?  Bleecker?



It's an Ali Signature Capacity Wristlet, style 42665.


----------



## lynzbyz

starrymaz said:


> It's an Ali Signature Capacity Wristlet, style 42665.


 Oh I wasn't even close!
Thank you kindly.


----------



## starrymaz

lynzbyz said:


> Oh I wasn't even close!
> Thank you kindly.



You're welcome!


----------



## corr429

So I have been obsessing over this mens tote with op-art c's, but never fell in love. Now that I have finally obsessed over it enough to get it, they take it off the damn website! I will get this bag. 

Here is a picture of it, crappy, but it's from a Discover Coach catalog. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BEBEPURSE said:


> Just picked up these shoes for $4.99 at GW. Anyone know when these were sold (year?) and approx price.
> 
> Tianna shoes (not my picture not my sale)


 
bumped


----------



## BeenBurned

Would anyone know the official style name and number of this butterfly slim envelope wallet. 

TIA.


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone know the official style name and number of this butterfly slim envelope wallet.
> 
> TIA.



Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441. Retail price $198. Color is White.


----------



## BeenBurned

starrymaz said:


> Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441. Retail price $198. Color is White.


Thank you so much!


----------



## KristinLeAnn252

Hello all  I am new here and have a question. I recently received a vintage Coach bag (I think it's vintage at least) and I have no clue what kind it is. The number is: 0814m242. I may have to upload a picture later but I just wanted to post this just in case. It is a dark tan color, half moon shape, about 7 inches wide by 4.5 inches tall and 2 inches in depth. It also has a really long strap. The tag says it is made of natural glove cowhide. 

Anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

KristinLeAnn252 said:


> Hello all  I am new here and have a question. I recently received a vintage Coach bag (I think it's vintage at least) and I have no clue what kind it is. The number is: 0814m242. I may have to upload a picture later but I just wanted to post this just in case. It is a dark tan color, half moon shape, about 7 inches wide by 4.5 inches tall and 2 inches in depth. It also has a really long strap. The tag says it is made of natural glove cowhide.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!


It's impossible to identify a bag without pictures.


----------



## YokelMel

I have this bag, a medium ergo hobo 9219









I bought it used, can anyone tell me if it was an outlet or MFF bag, or a FP item when it was introduced? Thanks so much


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

YokelMel said:


> I have this bag, a medium ergo hobo 9219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it used, can anyone tell me if it was an outlet or MFF bag, or a FP item when it was introduced? Thanks so much



That style is actually listed as an Ergo Small Zip. And it was in the Holiday 2002 catalog so the style itself was designed as a full-price item.


----------



## YokelMel

Hyacinth said:


> That style is actually listed as an Ergo Small Zip. And it was in the Holiday 2002 catalog so the style itself was designed as a full-price item.


 
Thank you


----------



## Chineka

Someone gave me this Coach Wristlet since they didn't use it. I need to call Coach to get a replacement hand tag. Does anyone know what style this is? Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

Chineka said:


> Someone gave me this Coach Wristlet since they didn't use it. I need to call Coach to get a replacement hand tag. Does anyone know what style this is? Thanks



There were several different ones made with that fabric but yours is probably style 40012 Chelsea Optic Signature Wristlet in Brown. 

The regular hangtag was a small brown suede one and they probably won't be able to match it since that style is almost 3 years old. They'll probably send a metal tag instead. Make sure you tell them what color the hardware is so at least you'll get a nickle-colored one to match.


----------



## Chineka

Hyacinth said:


> There were several different ones made with that fabric but yours is probably style 40012 Chelsea Optic Signature Wristlet in Brown.
> 
> The regular hangtag was a small brown suede one and they probably won't be able to match it since that style is almost 3 years old. They'll probably send a metal tag instead. Make sure you tell them what color the hardware is so at least you'll get a nickle-colored one to match.


 

Thanks. This was some really helpful information.


----------



## paula3boys

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=960030&d=1260405787

Does anyone know the retail of this charm?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I got another rehab vintage at Goodwill and the number is 093  2120. I would appreciate it if the experts could possibly identify the bag just by the number.

Thanks


----------



## Libb155

Hello recently purchased this bag, and am fairly certain it is authentic. I have been searching all over trying to identify it but haven't seen any pictures of a similar one. Looks kind of like a station bag but is rounded with no handle. All materials feel & look authentic but I am wondering if it is a fake since I have
Creed ID number 0166-238. Thanks so much!


----------



## DemRam

Libb155 said:


> Hello&#8211; recently purchased this bag, and am fairly certain it is authentic. I have been searching all over trying to identify it but haven't seen any pictures of a similar one. Looks kind of like a station bag but is rounded with no handle. All materials feel & look authentic but I am wondering if it is a fake since I have
> Creed ID number 0166-238. Thanks so much!




I believe it's the "Logan" which is style number 9907, though I'd like to see a photo of the creed.

This is my Logan (with a new brass hang tag).  The measurements are approx. 10 1/2 wide x 9 tall x 3 deep.




If the measurements are close to the ones I listed, then yours could be an "older" Logan.  The older bags had 7 digit random serial numbers and Coach used those Pre-1994.

Without that "creed" photo...it's impossible to be sure.


----------



## Libb155

Thanks so much! Those measurements fit exactly. Here is a photo of the creed. I don't have the brass tag...
Any idea how much it would be worth if you had to take a guess?



DemRam said:


> I believe it's the "Logan" which is style number 9907, though I'd like to see a photo of the creed.
> 
> This is my Logan (with a new brass hang tag).  The measurements are approx. 10 1/2 wide x 9 tall x 3 deep.
> 
> View attachment 1240730
> 
> 
> If the measurements are close to the ones I listed, then yours could be an "older" Logan.  The older bags had 7 digit random serial numbers and Coach used those Pre-1994.
> 
> Without that "creed" photo...it's impossible to be sure.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BEBEPURSE said:


> I got another rehab vintage at Goodwill . I would appreciate it if the experts could possibly identify the bag.
> Thanks


 
Here are pictures


----------



## DemRam

Libb155 said:


> Thanks so much! Those measurements fit exactly. Here is a photo of the creed. I don't have the brass tag...
> Any idea how much it would be worth if you had to take a guess?




Your bag appears to be authentic, but I don't know about the condition.  It looks like the color is splotchy...at least in the photos.

I can't put a value on it but there are many who "rehab" older bags, so there is usually someone out there who will buy an "intact" bag with a few problems..  

(The Brass Hang Tag on mine is from a different bag).  

I've seen and continue to see really nice authentic older Coach bags selling for very, very low prices.


----------



## Libb155

Thanks so much! I'm so happy to finally know what style it is.



DemRam said:


> Your bag appears to be authentic, but I don't know
> about the condition.  It looks like the color is splotchy...at least in the photos.
> 
> I can't put a value on it but there are many who "rehab" older bags, so there is usually someone out there who will buy an "intact" bag with a few problems..
> 
> (The Brass Hang Tag on mine is from a different bag).
> 
> I've seen and continue to see really nice authentic older Coach bags selling for very, very low prices.


----------



## goopunch

Does anyone know the name of the bag with the style # 9987? Thanks


----------



## xmisspurrfect

paula3boys said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=960030&d=1260405787
> 
> Does anyone know the retail of this charm?



I believe it was $98


----------



## Hyacinth

goopunch said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag with the style # 9987? Thanks



I don't have a record of that number. Can you post photos of the inside and outside of the bag including the creed stamp? Thanks!


----------



## goopunch

Hyacinth said:


> I don't have a record of that number. Can you post photos of the inside and outside of the bag including the creed stamp? Thanks!



It's an ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach-Medium-Sz-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-/270656970387.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I suggest you post it in the Authenticate thread if you have not already when the auction item is received.  Always nice to have a 2nd opinion, as seller's statement of "as is no returns"  doesn't and would not make me feel comfortable as a buyer.


----------



## goopunch

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I suggest you post it in the Authenticate thread if you have not already when the auction item is received.  Always nice to have a 2nd opinion, as seller's statement of "as is no returns"  doesn't and would not make me feel comfortable as a buyer.



I posted it there a couple days ago. I haven't bid on it or anything, I've never seen that particular style bag before so I just wanted to know if anyone could id the name or knew anything about that style # (if it is indeed real).


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BEBEPURSE said:


> Here are pictures


 

Bump 

Anyone?


----------



## lcarlson90

I saw a girl this morning at Starbucks with the most amazing Coach purse and I am kicking myself for not asking the style.

It was an emerald green patent leather shoulder bag.  It was slouchy almost like an ergo but it had hardware on the bottom side corners.  I almost think it was a Mia but I can't find any pics of a patent green Maggie.  Does anyone have any idea which bag this is?

TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              I don't have a record of that number. Can you post photos of the  inside and outside of the bag including the creed stamp? Thanks!     



goopunch said:


> It's an ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach-Medium-Sz-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-/270656970387.



I don't remember seing your post at the Authenticate thread, sorry.

This is interesting - I don't have any record of the style or any photos but it sure looks genuine to me. It's what I'd consider a part of the Willis "family" though since it has a dowel. Interesting bag! Let's hope someone can come up with a name for it. Meanwhile, I'll keep looking.

Maybe someone else might remember it or have a record of it?


----------



## Hyacinth

BEBEPURSE said:


> Here are pictures



Measurements would help, but if it's about 12x8x3 it should be an Oliver Bag from the late 1980s, Style number 9902.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Hyacinth said:


> Measurements would help, but if it's about 12x8x3 it should be an Oliver Bag from the late 1980s, Style number 9902.


 
Those are about the dimensions. It is a large bag. Thanks so much.

Update: found the exact by style number on Ebay and they are identical. Thanks again.


----------



## Keandra314

Bought her in Vegas 2 years ago, never used her. What is she?


----------



## starrymaz

Keandra314 said:


> Bought her in Vegas 2 years ago, never used her. What is she?



It's a Legacy Signature Large Flap Wristlet. The style # is 41941. This was a MFF (Made for Factory outlet) wristlet.


----------



## Keandra314

starrymaz said:


> It's a Legacy Signature Large Flap Wristlet. The style # is 41941. This was a MFF (Made for Factory outlet) wristlet.



fab! thank you so much


----------



## starrymaz

Keandra314 said:


> fab! thank you so much



You're welcome!


----------



## kewpi

A vintage bag
I wonder if anyone could ID the name, it's the one at the top.
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LEATHER-COACH-PURSES-3-HANG-TAGS-/170558926599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b61aaf07
It's the one marked *No. E7C-9088

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

kewpi said:


> A vintage bag
> I wonder if anyone could ID the name, it's the one at the top.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LEATHER...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b61aaf07
> It's the one marked *No. E7C-9088
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's called a Belmont Bag


----------



## kewpi

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Belmont Bag



Thanks for the quick reply!
Do you have any idea when it was made by chance?


----------



## Aussiegal

So I bought this bag you authenticated for me the other day and Im wondering if it has a name?  Im thinking maybe its an old Soho flap perhaps?  
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=230542194882


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              It's called a Belmont Bag     



kewpi said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> Do you have any idea when it was made by chance?



That particular one was made in 1997.


----------



## kewpi

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> It's called a Belmont Bag
> That particular one was made in 1997.



Brillant!  You're a gem Hyacinth!  Thank you very much!


----------



## rowan200513

Hi, I have recently received my first Coach handbag the ID Tag inside has this:

B2K-7434

If I have deciphered this correctly the bag was made in Feb of 2002 but that is all I can figure out. I would like to know the material and style.

Thanks


----------



## ralewi

do you have a picture of it?


----------



## morejunkny

If you call Coach customer service with that number they will probably be able to tell you what it is. Let us know!


----------



## September24

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lb8fl4vvIm1qzo2mlo1_500.jpg

can anyone tell me the name and/or style number of this bag? thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

September24 said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lb8fl4vvIm1qzo2mlo1_500.jpg
> 
> can anyone tell me the name and/or style number of this bag? thanks!



It looks like a Musette Bag and was considered a handbag rather than a briefcase and so it has a handbag style number, 9625.

Coach described it as "favored by models, dancers, travelers and photographers".


----------



## Hyacinth

kewpi said:


> Brillant!  You're a gem Hyacinth!  Thank you very much!



You're welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

rowan200513 said:


> Hi, I have recently received my first Coach handbag the ID Tag inside has this:
> 
> B2K-7434
> 
> If I have deciphered this correctly the bag was made in Feb of 2002 but that is all I can figure out. I would like to know the material and style.
> 
> Thanks





ralewi said:


> do you have a picture of it?


This is correct. We need to see pictures of the bag and the creed to verify that it's authentic.



morejunkny said:


> If you call Coach customer service with that number they will probably be able to tell you what it is. Let us know!


If the serial number is valid, Coach may or may not be able to give you information on the style name but that means nothing without seeing your bag and determining whether it's authentic or not. There are fakes with valid serial numbers.


----------



## goopunch

Can someone identify the names and style #s of these bags please?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60925504/vintage-coach-taupe-saddle-bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/vtg-COACH-leather-CASHIN-purse-HIPPIE-handbag-BURGUNDY-/170561709111


----------



## September24

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Musette Bag and was considered a handbag rather than a briefcase and so it has a handbag style number, 9625.
> 
> Coach described it as "favored by models, dancers, travelers and photographers".


 
OH! Thanks so much, my DD wants to try and find one, she loves the style!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              It looks like a Musette Bag and was considered a handbag rather  than a briefcase and so it has a handbag style number, 9625.

Coach described it as "favored by models, dancers, travelers and photographers".     



September24 said:


> OH! Thanks so much, my DD wants to try and find one, she loves the style!



You might want to watch the Vintage and Briefcase listings too. It goes back at least 20 years and a lot of sellers probably don't know it's name. But AFAIK it's the only Coach from that time period with those briefcase details like the double front straps and turnlocks that's only 9 or 10 inches top to base..

The shoulder strap limits it a bit too, it was really designed strictly as a old-style shoulder bag that would hang down to about upper or mid-hip, the strap is probably about 30 inches long.

Good luck!


----------



## wahmnow

Hi all. I'm hoping someone can tell me more about this wristlet like the style/collection name, when it was released, etc... I'm not sure if this is referred to as an ocelot or leopard print.

I'm also wondering how rare it is, if at all. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

wahmnow said:


> Hi all. I'm hoping someone can tell me more about this wristlet like the style/collection name, when it was released, etc... I'm not sure if this is referred to as an ocelot or leopard print.
> 
> I'm also wondering how rare it is, if at all. TIA



Is there any creed patch on the inside? I can't find a photo to match, and any information on a creed might help.


----------



## wahmnow

Hyacinth said:


> Is there any creed patch on the inside? I can't find a photo to match, and any information on a creed might help.


 
Hi. Sorry, there's no creed patch on the inside. Just the made in China tag. The flap is haircalf. I've looked all over for a photo as well. The suede trim on the flap is a lilac / lavender color.

The closest pics to this I can find are: http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Madison-O...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5f33094

But even this isn't quite it.


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Hi all. I'm hoping someone can tell me more about this wristlet like the style/collection name, when it was released, etc... I'm not sure if this is referred to as an ocelot or leopard print.
> 
> I'm also wondering how rare it is, if at all. TIA





Hyacinth said:


> Is there any creed patch on the inside? I can't find a photo to match, and any information on a creed might help.





wahmnow said:


> Hi. Sorry, there's no creed patch on the inside. Just the made in China tag. The flap is haircalf. I've looked all over for a photo as well. The suede trim on the flap is a lilac / lavender color.
> 
> The closest pics to this I can find are: http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Madison-O...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5f33094
> 
> But even this isn't quite it.


I can't find the exact wristlet either. I did find the wristlet that coordinates with the bag you found, Wahmnow, style 3467 so I assume the style number is probably in the vicinity of 3468/3469 but that's a guess.

I also found another soho bag that is similar but with ocelot on the body and the flap of the bag, style 9754.


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Hi. Sorry, there's no creed patch on the inside. Just the made in China tag. The flap is haircalf. I've looked all over for a photo as well. The suede trim on the flap is a lilac / lavender color.
> 
> The closest pics to this I can find are: http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Madison-O...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5f33094
> 
> But even this isn't quite it.


LOL! I found an even closer listing; the *same* wristlet you have as well as the flap bag. The bag is a MFF bag (F10423) which is probably why we weren't able to find the stock photos. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-OCELOT-Le...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0babb078

And another bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-fur-OCELO...502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5be0846


Sheesh, I wish I was as lucky finding the wristlet. Sorry.


----------



## wahmnow

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I found an even closer listing; the *same* wristlet you have as well as the flap bag. The bag is a MFF bag (F10423) which is probably why we weren't able to find the stock photos.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-OCELOT-Le...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0babb078
> 
> And another bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-fur-OCELO...502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5be0846
> 
> 
> Sheesh, I wish I was as lucky finding the wristlet. Sorry.



Oh you did good finding those listings. So then the wristlet is likely MFF as well. Thanks so much


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Oh you did good finding those listings. So then the wristlet is likely MFF as well. Thanks so much


You're welcome. Yes, I'd say that both are probably MFF pieces.


----------



## sky_purser_10

Hi there Coachies!

I have a question about this bag.  I think it's called the Soho Signature Stitched Flap.  The item number is 10484.  Can anyone tell me what year it came out?

I've seen a matching large wallet, but I was wondering if they made other matching accessories like a small or medium wallet, or a wristlet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

sky_purser_10 said:


> Hi there Coachies!
> 
> I have a question about this bag.  I think it's called the Soho Signature Stitched Flap.  The item number is 10484.  Can anyone tell me what year it came out?
> 
> I've seen a matching large wallet, but I was wondering if they made other matching accessories like a small or medium wallet, or a wristlet.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Sometime in late 2006 to early 2007. They did a similar bag 10479 as well as a wristlet 40305, both in leather and I know there was a Slim Envelope Wallet in a Sig version, style 40301, pic included. But I don't have any numbers for the other Signature versions. They also did Mini Sig Duffles that may have been MFF, 11407. I don't think they did any small wallets.


----------



## coachgurlz

I saw a coach poppy pocket hobo in silver or kinda pewterish color.... anyone know the style number? or have a picture of it..?


----------



## sky_purser_10

Wow, thanks for the info- including pictures.  I got the purse on Evil-bay recently.  I'm not sure if I'm going to spring for the wallet.  How do you gals have all this info?  Do you keep old catalogs with pictures, or is there some master list somewhere?  Thanks again!


----------



## madyaguess

Is this a department store exclusive? I've never seen it before? TIA !

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COACH-MIA-EMBOSSED-LEATHER-WRISTLET-purse-44334-/160503592021

NMA


----------



## Hyacinth

sky_purser_10 said:


> Wow, thanks for the info- including pictures.  I got the purse on Evil-bay recently.  I'm not sure if I'm going to spring for the wallet.  How do you gals have all this info?  Do you keep old catalogs with pictures, or is there some master list somewhere?  Thanks again!



Old catalogs, and copying and saving information from Ebay listings. Coach used to have a huge file of photos of previous styles available through their website but they deleted it without any warning about 2 years ago. Some of us were lucky enough to have saved some of the photos and style numbers before they vanished in a cloud of electrons.


----------



## Toonces

Can someone ID this for me?  I've never seen it before..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4578wt_1141


----------



## DemRam

Toonces said:


> Can someone ID this for me?  I've never seen it before..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4578wt_1141




I actually owned that bag at one time.  Mine was made in 2003 and I believe that color was called "Denim".  The name, if I recall,  is "Retro Hippie" or something similar.


----------



## wahmnow

Can anyone describe to me what the original leather Koi keyfob looks like or point me to a picture of one?

I've done a search including this forum, but I'm not having any luck...course I may not be searching right.

If I understand things correctly, there's an original and then one that was made for the outlets.

TIA


----------



## ozmodiar

wahmnow said:


> Can anyone describe to me what the original leather Koi keyfob looks like or point me to a picture of one?
> 
> I've done a search including this forum, but I'm not having any luck...course I may not be searching right.
> 
> If I understand things correctly, there's an original and then one that was made for the outlets.
> 
> TIA



The boutique Koi has a keyring and the MFF Koi is a charm with a dogleash clip. Here's the original:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ach-key-fobs-here-156445-10.html#post11422407


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Can anyone describe to me what the original leather Koi keyfob looks like or point me to a picture of one?
> 
> I've done a search including this forum, but I'm not having any luck...course I may not be searching right.
> 
> If I understand things correctly, there's an original and then one that was made for the outlets.
> 
> TIA


There were 2 recent sales: 
http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht...coach koi&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283&_rdc=1

I believe the original style was 6522:


----------



## Madlux

I got this wallet from my mom. Can anyone tell me what it is called please? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number of this older cell phone case? I can't find a number for the one with the snaphead on the front flap. 

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this older cell phone case? I can't find a number for the one with the snaphead on the front flap.
> 
> TIA!



Found it! The Holiday '03 "Sparkle" catalog, page 35, Sig Embossed Leather Phone Case #4323, originally $68, color is either Raspberry or Cherry, Raspberry has more pink in it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Madlux said:


> I got this wallet from my mom. Can anyone tell me what it is called please? Thanks!



Sorry, the older ones are almost impossible to find names for, but it's considered a Credit Card Wallet. The closest one I can find with the flap and the framed coin pocket has more ID card slots and was called a Large Signature Credit Card Wallet so I'm guessing this would just be considered a Signature Credit Card Wallet. It's probably from the early to mid 1990s, maybe before that since Coach kept the same styles for years back then.

What's confusing is that the few descriptions I've found of the Large version aren't consistent. One says the Large has 2 ID card slots along with 8 credit card slots but what I can see of Coach's pics only shows 1 ID window. And one of their photos looks like it's flipped since it shows the ID window on the right side. So maybe yours is the Large version after all.

Anyway, that's my best guess.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Found it! The Holiday '03 "Sparkle" catalog, page 35, Sig Embossed Leather Phone Case #4323, originally $68, color is either Raspberry or Cherry, Raspberry has more pink in it.


Thank you so much! 

Are you saying it came in both raspberry and cherry? My pictures with the flash are very pink and without flash (as in pic shown) are somewhat more muted. The non-flash pictures are more TTC.


----------



## Madlux

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, the older ones are almost impossible to find names for, but it's considered a Credit Card Wallet. The closest one I can find with the flap and the framed coin pocket has more ID card slots and was called a Large Signature Credit Card Wallet so I'm guessing this would just be considered a Signature Credit Card Wallet. It's probably from the early to mid 1990s, maybe before that since Coach kept the same styles for years back then.
> 
> What's confusing is that the few descriptions I've found of the Large version aren't consistent. One says the Large has 2 ID card slots along with 8 credit card slots but what I can see of Coach's pics only shows 1 ID window. And one of their photos looks like it's flipped since it shows the ID window on the right side. So maybe yours is the Large version after all.
> 
> Anyway, that's my best guess.


 
It is probably that old because my sister and I remember her carrying it all the time when we were kids!! She said it was one of her first major Coach purchases. I was honored that she passed it onto me. She took really good care of it and it is still in fantastic condition!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Are you saying it came in both raspberry and cherry? My pictures with the flash are very pink and without flash (as in pic shown) are somewhat more muted. The non-flash pictures are more TTC.



Yep, guess red tones were big that year. 

The Cherry was more like the Cherry Red on the older leather bags, and the Raspberry was closer to a dark fuschia, if that helps.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Sorry, the older ones are almost impossible to find names for,  but it's considered a Credit Card Wallet. The closest one I can find  with the flap and the framed coin pocket has more ID card slots and was  called a Large Signature Credit Card Wallet so I'm guessing this would  just be considered a Signature Credit Card Wallet. It's probably from  the early to mid 1990s, maybe before that since Coach kept the same  styles for years back then.

What's confusing is that the few descriptions I've found of the Large  version aren't consistent. One says the Large has 2 ID card slots along  with 8 credit card slots but what I can see of Coach's pics only shows 1  ID window. And one of their photos looks like it's flipped since it  shows the ID window on the right side. So maybe yours is the Large  version after all.

Anyway, that's my best guess.     



Madlux said:


> It is probably that old because my sister and I remember her carrying it all the time when we were kids!! She said it was one of her first major Coach purchases. I was honored that she passed it onto me. She took really good care of it and it is still in fantastic condition!



It _was_ a major purchase at the time too, even Coach's wallets were expensive but had a reputation for quality and craftsmanship that you won't find in the new ones. Give it a light conditioning a few times a year or more depending on how much you use it (Lexol Leather Conditioner is great for classic Coach leathers) and it will last at least another 15 or 20 years.


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, guess red tones were big that year.
> 
> The Cherry was more like the Cherry Red on the older leather bags, and the Raspberry was closer to a dark fuschia, if that helps.


Thanks again, Hy!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks again, Hy!



You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

PrincessMe said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks



Do you have a photo of the creed patch and serial number, or can you post the number here if you own the bag?


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi Hyacinth, Thanks for your help. The number is E06k-10232 Thanks again


----------



## Hyacinth

PrincessMe said:


> Hi Hyacinth, Thanks for your help. The number is E06k-10232 Thanks again



I can't find it in my catalogs but that doesn't mean much. If it's genuine it would be some sort of Sig Patchwork Hobo but there's no way to know if it's real without more detailed photos.


----------



## peacocky

Hyacinth said:


> I can't find it in my catalogs but that doesn't mean much. If it's genuine it would be some sort of Sig Patchwork Hobo but there's no way to know if it's real without more detailed photos.


It's a Hamptons Weekend patchwork


----------



## Chiara77

It was a department store exclusive, I believe. I remember seeing them at Dillard's around fall '06, while I was stalking the new Legacy bags.


----------



## Peasie

Hi there! Saw this and was wondering if you experts had any idea about the bag's make/season.


----------



## Hyacinth

Peasie said:


> Hi there! Saw this and was wondering if you experts had any idea about the bag's make/season.



What kind of fabric was it? It's almost impossible to tell from the photos.


----------



## Peasie

Hyacinth said:


> What kind of fabric was it? It's almost impossible to tell from the photos.



Sorry 'bout that! It's leather and it's 11" by 8", if that matters. Inside is green Coach print.


----------



## Peasie

Figured it out! It is the bag seen here.


It is a Coach 4765.... and this site says that means it is a COACH Hamilton Leather Satchel Carryall 7465 $328 MINT. It's weird, however, that I can't find any other info about the bag.


----------



## godsgirl619

I was wondering if any of you experts might know what this bag is called, tia


----------



## IngaBritt

Not an expert but, City Bag 9720? I have this in dark green.


----------



## DemRam

godsgirl619 said:


> I was wondering if any of you experts might know what this bag is called, tia




Without more information, it's impossible to tell for sure THOUGH it "looks" like the City Bag which is style number 9790...but...

We need a picture of the creed.

We need measurements.


----------



## IngaBritt

I defer DemRam! Yes, 9790. I remembered I bought mine on E-bay! Hope it's authentic.
So never mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

Peasie said:


> Figured it out! It is the bag seen here.
> 
> 
> It is a Coach *4765*.... and this site says that means it is a COACH Hamilton Leather Satchel Carryall *7465* $328 MINT. It's weird, however, that I can't find any other info about the bag.


Is it 4765 or 7465?

ETA: Never mind. I think your 4765 is a transposition/typo.


----------



## jojon21

Can anybody tell me the name of this bag and when it is from?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300494708725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Peasie

BeenBurned said:


> Is it 4765 or 7465?
> 
> ETA: Never mind. I think your 4765 is a transposition/typo.



Darn it, sorry. Yes, I typoed. So embarrassing!


----------



## Hyacinth

Peasie said:


> Figured it out! It is the bag seen here.
> 
> 
> It is a Coach 4765.... and this site says that means it is a COACH Hamilton Leather Satchel Carryall 7465 $328 MINT. It's weird, however, that I can't find any other info about the bag.



Well, as the photo link says, it's from Fall of 2004. I doubt if you'll find much more information anywhere.


----------



## Hyacinth

jojon21 said:


> Can anybody tell me the name of this bag and when it is from?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300494708725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It would help if the seller included photos of the creed patch with the serial number, and also of the inside where they say the price was written.


----------



## Hyacinth

Peasie said:


> Figured it out! It is the bag seen here.
> 
> 
> It is a Coach 4765.... and this site says that means it is a COACH Hamilton Leather Satchel Carryall 7465 $328 MINT. It's weird, however, that I can't find any other info about the bag.



BTW, a BIG Thank You for that link! I've been able to fill in some of the gaps in my Coach photo collection from those pics. 
http://www.bborange.com/


----------



## jenapower

Has anyone heard of www.icoachoutletstore.com ?  I just purchased a purse from there and am unsure about its authenticity.


----------



## Hyacinth

jenapower said:


> Has anyone heard of www.icoachoutletstore.com ?  I just purchased a purse from there and am unsure about its authenticity.



That site sells ONLY fakes. Contact them immediately and demand a full refund including your shipping costs. If you paid by credit card, contact the bank or credit card company and tell them you were conned into buying a counterfeit bag and that you want the transaction cancelled. Act fast, most companies at least in the US only allow 60 days to dispute a charge.

*Except for Coach.com and their private sale site that requires an invitation, NO site that uses "Coach" in its name is selling genuine Coach* - Coach NEVER licences it's name to other sites and anyone using it is selling junk. From now on please ask here or at the Coach Shopping Authenticate This Coach thread BEFORE buying from any sellers except Coach.com or it's known retail partners like Macy's, Dillards's, etc.


----------



## PrincessMe

Hyacinth said:


> I can't find it in my catalogs but that doesn't mean much. If it's genuine it would be some sort of Sig Patchwork Hobo but there's no way to know if it's real without more detailed photos.


 
Thanks Hyacinth


----------



## Lavidacolor

hey ladies, don't usually post in this forum, but i'm trying to figure out what style/name/color my bag is! if you can ID it, plmk. thanks!


----------



## zippy14u

aznanjl said:


> hey ladies, don't usually post in this forum, but i'm trying to figure out what style/name/color my bag is! if you can ID it, plmk. thanks!



It looks like a "Parker". Do you have the Id numbers?


----------



## Lavidacolor

oops, thats what i forgot!
it's D1073 F13416


----------



## starrymaz

aznanjl said:


> hey ladies, don't usually post in this forum, but i'm trying to figure out what style/name/color my bag is! if you can ID it, plmk. thanks!





aznanjl said:


> oops, thats what i forgot!
> it's D1073 F13416



It's a Parker Leather Convertible Hippie, style 13416. The color is Graphite. This is the MFF (Made for Factory) version of the bag.


----------



## Lavidacolor

thanks a bunch!


----------



## starrymaz

aznanjl said:


> thanks a bunch!



You're welcome!


----------



## louislover260

The beautiful Anne Hathaway with a beautiful vintage Coach from Love and Other Drugs.  If anyone could tell me what bag is it, I have to find it on eBay STAT!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

louislover260 said:


> The beautiful Anne Hathaway with a beautiful vintage Coach from Love and Other Drugs.  If anyone could tell me what bag is it, I have to find it on eBay STAT!!!


Is this it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-LEGAC...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230b7e0e0e


----------



## DemRam

louislover260 said:


> The beautiful Anne Hathaway with a beautiful vintage Coach from Love and Other Drugs.  If anyone could tell me what bag is it, I have to find it on eBay STAT!!!





BeenBurned said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-LEGAC...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230b7e0e0e



The bag below is from the 70's and the one BeenBurned found looks like an updated version of this one.

I'm not sure if it's the same bag the person in your picture is carrying, but it's similar.  The style number is 9625.


----------



## Hyacinth

_Originally Posted by *louislover260* 

 http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...83a4dcb7_b.jpg

The beautiful Anne Hathaway with a beautiful vintage Coach from Love and  Other Drugs.  If anyone could tell me what bag is it, I have to find it  on eBay STAT!!!     _ 



DemRam said:


> The bag below is from the 70's and the one BeenBurned found looks like an updated version of this one.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same bag the person in your picture is carrying, but it's similar.  The style number is 9625.



It was called a Musette Bag and the one she's carrying is definitely the original version. The strap attachment is different on the newer bag Been Burned mentioned, and normally you only see those up-curved ends on that type of strap on an old or vintage bag that's been used for years.

Someone else asked about the same style bag just a few weeks ago:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-157.html#post17103708

I think it was made through the 80s, possibly late 70s, and up to maybe the very early 90s. Ms Hathaway seems to be a lover of classic bags. 

Someone sent me a scan from one of her old catalogs from the mid-80s:


----------



## crowfan21f

Good Morning!

I did not bid on this because I wasn't sure about the color, and now I think I am regretting it, because something about the style is calling me. Any info would be appreciated, so I can possibly find another one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## starrymaz

crowfan21f said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I did not bid on this because I wasn't sure about the color, and now I think I am regretting it, because something about the style is calling me. Any info would be appreciated, so I can possibly find another one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



It looks like a Soho Leather Domed Satchel, style 13111. It was a MFF bag from 2008. It also came in a Signature version, style 13119.


----------



## crowfan21f

starrymaz said:


> It looks like a Soho Leather Domed Satchel, style 13111. It was a MFF bag from 2008. It also came in a Signature version, style 13119.


 

Darn, only black on evilbay right now, I'll have to keep an eye out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## starrymaz

crowfan21f said:


> Darn, only black on evilbay right now, I'll have to keep an eye out. Thanks for your help!



You're welcome!


----------



## aarti

i'm trying to utilize the reference thread but i dont know what the collection name is/ the retail price


----------



## Paulivanna

I think its called the bridget bag... correct me if i'm wrong....


----------



## madyaguess

Yup it's the bridgit.. I love bridgit... wish i could own one :cry:


----------



## lubbtoshop

that *is* the amethyst bridgit ~ style 11622 ~


----------



## NITE_FOXX

yep its the legacy bridgit clutch bag. shes very pretty!


----------



## groverdog

Yup - Bridgit. I have it in black and adore it!


----------



## Marie Lee

I agree, I've always wanted one, (not yet).  It came in many colors, a few years ago, and still sells fairly high on  ebay.  I haven't  found it yet at a very low price


----------



## madmit

Hi..I am new to the forum and have a question. A friend of mine got a large wristlet/wallet, zip around, accordian style - big, almost like a book-about 2 years ago at an outlet and I have not been able to find one since, nor can anyone at the Coach store, or dept. stores, help me to figure out what the style is. It was a Tattersall Graffiti print. It is larger than the largest wallets they carry now, and could be used as a clutch/purse on it's own. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I LOVED it. Looked on ebay, bonanzle, just can't seem to find it. 
THank you in advance!!
jami


----------



## mistym

Hi my name is Misty and I have just started my collecting of my new family..  I was given as a gift a wristlet along time ago.  I was told it was high so I was kind of scared to take it out of the box.  It has stayed in the box and I ran across it the other day.  I started researching it because I wanted to see what kind of wristlet it was and if it was fake.  I've look everything up to find out and it seems to be authentic.(to my knowledge)  It has imprinted YKK on the zipper and the tag inside has made in china.  I looked on a website and saw one dark brown and hazel for 1 million dollars.  I however cannot find one just like this one can someone please help me guide me in the direction I need to go..?


----------



## Hyacinth

mistym said:


> Hi my name is Misty and I have just started my collecting of my new family..  I was given as a gift a wristlet along time ago.  I was told it was high so I was kind of scared to take it out of the box.  It has stayed in the box and I ran across it the other day.  I started researching it because I wanted to see what kind of wristlet it was and if it was fake.  I've look everything up to find out and it seems to be authentic.(to my knowledge)  It has imprinted YKK on the zipper and the tag inside has made in china.  I looked on a website and saw one dark brown and hazel for 1 million dollars.  I however cannot find one just like this one can someone please help me guide me in the direction I need to go..?




It seems to be genuine but your photos are too small to see it clearly. Can you make the photos larger?

And I think you're looking at the wrong currency conversion chart, or the seller is, since NO Coach wristlet is worth a million dollars in US or any other world currency that I know of. A HUNDRED dollars US, perhaps, but a million? Only if it was covered with 50 carats of high-quality diamonds.

The name of the wristlet is stamped on the tag but your photos are too small to read. And so you know, a "YKK" stamp on the zipper does NOT prove that any Coach is genuine.


----------



## mistym

I was look at the currency wrong.  It says M550 and I tried to convert that and I was wrong, I'm so sorry. This is the website in which I saw the post: http://www.malaysianbabes.net/forum/topic/12726-wts-100-authentic-coach-beaded-wristlet-nwt/ 

Here are some more pics I hope these are better.. And I'm sorry about the confusion, I'm just starting out in the coachs' and I don't know much!


----------



## BeenBurned

mistym said:


> I was look at the currency wrong.  It says M550 and I tried to convert that and I was wrong, I'm so sorry. This is the website in which I saw the post: http://www.malaysianbabes.net/forum/topic/12726-wts-100-authentic-coach-beaded-wristlet-nwt/
> 
> Here are some more pics I hope these are better.. And I'm sorry about the confusion, I'm just starting out in the coachs' and I don't know much!


The listing from which you purchased has good pictures. The wristlet is fine.

M550 converts to $173


----------



## mistym

Thank you so much..  That's a big difference..lol


----------



## mistym

What website is the best to sell my coach wristlet, bag, and coin purse?  Does anyone know?  I hate to sell it but I have to for Christmas for my daughter..  Thank you.


----------



## greenpixie

Mistym, try looking in the ebay forum here for info on places to sell.  Also, please be aware you may not discuss items you are selling here, as we do not allow soliciting.  Good luck!


----------



## mistym

Im not soliciting, I was asking a question.. I didn't go into detail on any of the items on the post..  If for some reason I offended you I'm sorry.  Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## greenpixie

No problem Mistym, just a reminder and a welcome, not a reprimand or anything.  

The ebay forum should have a lot of info for you on selling. Best of luck!


----------



## gymfrend

I'm looking for a Coach outlet and found this website,

http://www.coach-outlets.org/. Are handbags sold here genuine?

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

gymfrend said:


> I'm looking for a Coach outlet and found this website,
> 
> http://www.coach-outlets.org/. Are handbags sold here genuine?
> 
> TIA!


That website sells cheap fakes.

With the exception of Coach.com, any other website with Coach in the name sells fakes.


----------



## gymfrend

BeenBurned said:


> That website sells cheap fakes.
> 
> With the exception of Coach.com, any other website with Coach in the name sells fakes.



Good grief didn't buy anything from here, thanks for your response!


----------



## BeenBurned

gymfrend said:


> Good grief didn't buy anything from here, thanks for your response!


You're welcome.


----------



## starrymaz

aarti said:


> i'm trying to utilize the reference thread but i dont know what the collection name is/ the retail price



It's a Legacy Leather Bridgit, style 11622. The color is Amethyst and the retail price was $398.


----------



## de.ma12

does anyone have any pictures of the chocolate mia op art wallet?


----------



## de.ma12

I just bought one off of ebay and it looks real but not too sure


----------



## starrymaz

de.ma12 said:


> does anyone have any pictures of the chocolate mia op art wallet?





de.ma12 said:


> I just bought one off of ebay and it looks real but not too sure



Welcome to tPF! Please post pictures of the wallet and a link to the auction on the Authenticate This Coach thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html

Please see Post #1 on pg.1 for the format to use.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Does anyone know the name of these flats? (NMA)...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250733216272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I would love to find a pair in my size. TIA!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ecj*waxy said:


> Does anyone know the name of these flats? (NMA)...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250733216272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I would love to find a pair in my size. TIA!


Not off hand, but ask seller to look in inside lip of shoe (either on the side or under the flap of the front) and read the info to you, style # and name is normally found there.


----------



## ecj*waxy

bunnymasseuse said:


> Not off hand, but ask seller to look in  inside lip of shoe (either on the side or under the flap of the front)  and read the info to you, style # and name is normally found  there.



Good idea!  Thank you!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Anyone recognize this old girl? She's on her way to the spa.
Thanks for her help. 

(click on picture to enlarge)


----------



## gossipgurl

Please I.D this bag (there is another one that's the same in black)


P.S: Is icoachoutlet.com a legit site? 

mallvibes.com/attachments/want-buy-176/2853d1213517893-coach-bag-purse-style-no-11691-coach2.jpg


----------



## gossipgurl

mallvibes.com/attachments/want-buy-176/2853d1213517893-coach-bag-purse-style-no-11691-coach2.jpg


----------



## gossipgurl

don't know why it doesn't work... but when you put coach purse into google images., it's the fifth one from the left in brown


----------



## starrymaz

gossipgurl said:


> Please I.D this bag (there is another one that's the same in black)
> 
> 
> P.S: Is icoachoutlet.com a legit site?
> 
> mallvibes.com/attachments/want-buy-176/2853d1213517893-coach-bag-purse-style-no-11691-coach2.jpg



Do not buy from that site. Any website that uses "Coach" in its name (except for coach.com) sells fakes.

In the future, if you have any questions about authenticity, please post them in the Authenticate This Coach thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html

The bag in the pictures is a Signature Carly.


----------



## zippy14u

I'm hoping someone can ID this bag. It's a drawstring bag, not a backpack. The Creed is pretty beat up, but maybe someone will recognize it. Let me know if you need better pictures.


----------



## Hyacinth

zippy14u said:


> I'm hoping someone can ID this bag. It's a drawstring bag, not a backpack. The Creed is pretty beat up, but maybe someone will recognize it. Let me know if you need better pictures.



Check the Authentication thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

BEBEPURSE said:


> Anyone recognize this old girl? She's on her way to the spa.
> Thanks for her help.
> 
> (click on picture to enlarge)



Yep, I had one of those. If the measurements are about 12 x 9 x 3 inches it's a Skinny Flight Bag from sometime in the 1980s.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Yes, those are the measurements. Thanks once again for the ID. Shes' going to take some work - looks to have been through alot in her life.


----------



## xoxomeeka

Can anyone help id this coach bag in the picture?


----------



## BeenBurned

xoxomeeka said:


> Can anyone help id this coach bag in the picture?


The bag in the picture is fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *xoxomeeka* 

                              Can anyone help id this coach bag in the picture? 

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/4893/coachl.jpg



BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the picture is fake.




The purse is fake too. 

(Sorry, I couldn't help myself! Someone, please smack me...  )


----------



## jojon21

^^^lol....this is totally OT but what in the world is that thing she is eating?


----------



## Hyacinth

BEBEPURSE said:


> Yes, those are the measurements. Thanks once again for the ID. Shes' going to take some work - looks to have been through alot in her life.



It's a nice style - good luck with the renovation!


----------



## Hyacinth

jojon21 said:


> ^^^lol....this is totally OT but what in the world is that thing she is eating?



I have NO idea but it doesn't look like something her cardiologist would approve of.


----------



## BeenBurned

jojon21 said:


> ^^^lol....this is totally OT but what in the world is that thing she is eating?





Hyacinth said:


> I have NO idea but it doesn't look like something her cardiologist would approve of.


It's fried dough. It's the most UN-healthy but delish treat. 

They deep-fry pizza dough. When it's removed from the hot oil, they put confectioners sugar and/or cinnamon on it. The powder sticks nicely to the wet oil. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_dough


----------



## jojon21

Thanks, very interesting!


----------



## goopunch

Can anyone id this bag ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558159527&


----------



## Hyacinth

goopunch said:


> Can anyone id this bag ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558159527&



I'm not sure of the name but have a photo in my files that just says "original Rambler" with a question mark so it may be the classic bag that the Rambler's Legacy was based on. There's no doubt that it's genuine though -  maybe someone can verify the name?


----------



## kkroxybee

Hi ladies I'm trying to figure out what coach bag this is. thanks for any help!


----------



## supermom25

I own a beautiful coach purse with a suede bottom and has a suede tassel accessory hanging from zipper...along with little metal coach tag. number is L045-9363
no tag i found this at an estate sale am 99% sure its real cus the suede and leather is real
just want to know cost and anything else about bag. also have had it since 2007 thanks NEWBIE


----------



## BeenBurned

supermom25 said:


> I own a beautiful coach purse with a suede bottom and has a suede tassel accessory hanging from zipper...along with little metal coach tag. number is L045-9363
> no tag i found this at an estate sale am 99% sure its real cus the suede and leather is real
> just want to know cost and anything else about bag. also have had it since 2007 thanks NEWBIE


We can't authenticate or ID a bag based solely on the serial number because fakes can and do often have valid numbers.

Please post your authenticity here along with pictures of the bag. Please include pics of the front, back, inside and creed.  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-604.html#post17345662


----------



## kkroxybee

kkroxybee said:


> Hi ladies I'm trying to figure out what coach bag this is. thanks for any help!



Here are some more photos of this bag...the tassels tell me it is a hamptons, but it also looks like a mia tote????


----------



## merekat703

Hmm legacy lining, ali signaturn hang tag and hampton tassles. Try googling the style number.


----------



## merekat703

I am pretty sure its a new hampton.


----------



## kkroxybee

I did try googling it and nothing came up


----------



## BeenBurned

kkroxybee said:


> Here are some more photos of this bag...the tassels tell me it is a hamptons, but it also looks like a mia tote????


What is the serial number on the creed. I can't read it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kkroxybee said:


> Hi ladies I'm trying to figure out what coach bag this is. thanks for any help!





merekat703 said:


> Hmm legacy lining, ali signaturn hang tag and hampton tassles. Try googling the style number.





merekat703 said:


> I am pretty sure its a new hampton.





BeenBurned said:


> What is the serial number on the creed. I can't read it.


I think it's the same as this bag in the auction link I'm including:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Coach-Embos...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a610858c6


----------



## kkroxybee

bunnymasseuse said:


> I think it's the same as this bag in the auction link I'm including:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Coach-Embos...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a610858c6



Yes it is...I just wasn't sure if it was a hamptons carryall. I ever remember seeing it when the hamptons was released at the end of the summer.


----------



## supermom25

ok please excuse all the other purses the one I am asking about is the one at top I took pics of it by its self but cant upload them please bear with me I will put them up asap


----------



## TallyCoachMom

Thanks!  I've already purchased it, this is the picture from the add.  I know it's authentic I just can't remember the name or #.


----------



## eaiken06

I bought a new COACH purse over the weekend for my birthday and I have no clue anything about it. The only things that I know about it is that it's pretty, it fits perfectly under my arm, & I love it.  

Anyways, I have several people asking me about it & it has made me realize that I know nothing about it. 

Can someone please help me?


----------



## nyssa.

Why don't you upload a picture?


----------



## Hyacinth

supermom25 said:


> ok please excuse all the other purses the one I am asking about is the one at top I took pics of it by its self but cant upload them please bear with me I will put them up asap



Please also post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


----------



## goopunch

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure of the name but have a photo in my files that just says "original Rambler" with a question mark so it may be the classic bag that the Rambler's Legacy was based on. There's no doubt that it's genuine though -  maybe someone can verify the name?



Thanks


----------



## Stephie13

I put this up in the Authenticate this Coach thread and I got a response, but the member wasn't positive on it, so I thought I'd post here:


----------



## Joejjjw

I think this bag is discontinued.  Can anyone help me identify it or know of a place to purchase it.  I'm trying to fulfill a Christmas wish.  How do I insert a thumbnail?


----------



## Joejjjw

Oh, I figured out the thumbnail thing...


----------



## codegirl

It's a mff Hampton Signature Business Tote in Cardinal/Mahogany.
Style 13974. They were around $160 at the outlet with a 20% coupon.
Saw them around a year ago at the outlet.

Here's one from eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-HAMPT...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae9f2c41

VERY nice bag by the way. My mom has one.


----------



## goopunch

goopunch said:


> Thanks



just wanted to add that I was browsing ebay today and found this listing for the same style that has a scan from a 1986 catalog identifying it as a rambler bag style #9735


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I have 2 of them the same style in different colors.  I know they're authentic because I bought them at Coach.  The tag for the grey bag says: LEG LTHR MED FL SHD; BRAS(S)

#1





#2





Thank you!


----------



## ozmodiar

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I have 2 of them the same style in different colors.  I know they're authentic because I bought them at Coach.  The tag for the grey bag says: LEG LTHR MED FL SHD; BRAS(S)
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Legacy Leather Medium Flap Shoulder bag 12654 $498

You have it in gray and amethyst.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

ozmodiar said:


> Legacy Leather Medium Flap Shoulder bag 12654 $498
> 
> You have it in gray and amethyst.



Awesome!  thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

goopunch said:


> just wanted to add that I was browsing ebay today and found this listing for the same style that has a scan from a 1986 catalog identifying it as a rambler bag style #9735



Cool! Another pic to add to the collection! It does look like the newer Rambler's Legacy except for the turnlock tab. Wish the strap on the older one was longer though.

Thanks, Goopunch!


----------



## NatCoachLover

I'm hoping that someone will be able to help me out with my Christmas shopping dilemma! I'm heading to the outlet tomorrow in search of a bag for my boyfriend's mom and need some advice on what style I should look for.

She has quite specific requirements! She wants a medium sized bag in black thats preferably leather. She needs to be able to carry the purse on her shoulder... so I figured a style like the Sophia wouldn't work for her. She also wants a bag with a full zip. I'm getting an Ashley carryall for Christmas and she didn't like how it only closed with a button.

I'm a newly converted Coach lover so I'm still learning and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goopunch

Hyacinth said:


> Cool! Another pic to add to the collection! It does look like the newer Rambler's Legacy except for the turnlock tab. Wish the strap on the older one was longer though.
> 
> Thanks, Goopunch!



You're welcome


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi
I was wondering if anyone remembered a coach clutch from maybe 5 years ago. It was silk with flowers and I'm pretty sure it was limited edition.  I feel like it was released for Japan? Or a store opening. But I ended up seeing it at the coach outlet here in Hawaii. I also remember it was around $1000 regular price. 
Thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if anyone remembered a coach clutch from maybe 5 years ago. It was silk with flowers and I'm pretty sure it was limited edition.  I feel like it was released for Japan? Or a store opening. But I ended up seeing it at the coach outlet here in Hawaii. I also remember it was around $1000 regular price.
> Thanks!


Was it silver or gold kimono fabric? There was quite a few different items of them produced, was limited edition.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *yakusoku.af* 

                              Hi
I was wondering if anyone remembered a coach clutch from maybe 5 years  ago. It was silk with flowers and I'm pretty sure it was limited  edition.  I feel like it was released for Japan? Or a store opening. But  I ended up seeing it at the coach outlet here in Hawaii. I also  remember it was around $1000 regular price. 
Thanks!     



bunnymasseuse said:


> Was it silver or gold kimono fabric? There was quite a few different items of them produced, was limited edition.



Did it have a mink pompom? It might be the Mink Kimono Clutch, there's a dragon in the design:


----------



## noshoepolish

Wasn't one of the lines called Kyoto or somethin like that?



Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *yakusoku.af*
> 
> Hi
> I was wondering if anyone remembered a coach clutch from maybe 5 years ago. It was silk with flowers and I'm pretty sure it was limited edition. I feel like it was released for Japan? Or a store opening. But I ended up seeing it at the coach outlet here in Hawaii. I also remember it was around $1000 regular price.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have a mink pompom? It might be the Mink Kimono Clutch, there's a dragon in the design:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

noshoepolish said:


> Wasn't one of the lines called Kyoto or somethin like that?


That sounds like it... seen very few here and there on the 'bay and normally not listed as they should be.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bunnymasseuse said:


> Was it silver or gold kimono fabric? There was quite a few different items of them produced, was limited edition.



Hi
I saw some of those but it's not the one I was thinking of. It didn't have fur and it was a floral pattern. I think it was silk though.


----------



## Black Elite

Hey there ya'll!

Could you help me identify the names of these two coach bags? The first is a black leather & patent bag with a blue satin lining, and silver hardware. The second is a small cross-body in purple fabric with the CC logos. bought them both in a Macy's about 6-12 months ago

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Black Elite said:


> Hey there ya'll!
> 
> Could you help me identify the names of these two coach bags? The first is a black leather & patent bag with a blue satin lining, and silver hardware. The second is a small cross-body in purple fabric with the CC logos. bought them both in a Macy's about 6-12 months ago
> 
> Thanks!



It would be a big help if you could post clear photos of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## michellejy

I'm pretty sure the first one was called a Coach Cricket Satchel. I think the other is a Madison Swingpack.


----------



## wis3ly

Black Elite said:


> Hey there ya'll!
> 
> Could you help me identify the names of these two coach bags? The first is a black leather & patent bag with a blue satin lining, and silver hardware. The second is a small cross-body in purple fabric with the CC logos. bought them both in a Macy's about 6-12 months ago
> 
> Thanks!





michellejy said:


> I'm pretty sure the first one was called a Coach Cricket Satchel. I think the other is a Madison Swingpack.



Yes it's the Cricket Satchel. Here's one in Putty on eBay. NMA

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Cricket-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3649749#ht_2137wt_905


----------



## Black Elite

wis3ly said:


> Yes it's the Cricket Satchel. Here's one in Putty on eBay. NMA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Cricket-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3649749#ht_2137wt_905





michellejy said:


> I'm pretty sure the first one was called a Coach Cricket Satchel. I think the other is a Madison Swingpack.



Thanks! Indeed those are the right names after running a search on the web. I just wanted to give them names in my closet. I like to know who everyone is. 



Hyacinth said:


> It would be a big help if you could post clear photos of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!



Unfortunately (mostly due to laziness ) the camera on the blackberry is all I have right now. But I have included the pics you requested!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## starrymaz

Black Elite said:


> Hey there ya'll!
> 
> Could you help me identify the names of these two coach bags? The first is a black leather & patent bag with a blue satin lining, and silver hardware. The second is a small cross-body in purple fabric with the CC logos. bought them both in a Macy's about 6-12 months ago
> 
> Thanks!





Black Elite said:


> Thanks! Indeed those are the right names after running a search on the web. I just wanted to give them names in my closet. I like to know who everyone is.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately (mostly due to laziness ) the camera on the blackberry is all I have right now. But I have included the pics you requested!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



#1 - Cricket Leather Satchel
#2 - Madison Op Art Sateen Swingpack. Color is Raisin.


----------



## aarti

I can't remember the name of my brown bag in the far left corner!


----------



## ecj*waxy

aarti said:


> I can't remember the name of my brown bag in the far left corner!


That is an Audrey.


----------



## NETI-POT

I dont know the style of this Coach wallet can you?
It has care card it that real also  Thank you 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## splashofblack

Hi guys, 

Looking for the official Coach names and style numbers for these two items; one is a tote, the other a wristlet.  I received them as gifts quite some time ago and foolishly threw away the gift receipt and tags.  I've searched the internet (mostly ebay) for information but no luck.  Any Coach specialists out there that can identify?

TIA,
Cece


----------



## xmisspurrfect

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I have 2 of them the same style in different colors.  I know they're authentic because I bought them at Coach.  The tag for the grey bag says: LEG LTHR MED FL SHD; BRAS(S)
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



i love this bag!!


----------



## starrymaz

splashofblack said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for the official Coach names and style numbers for these two items; one is a tote, the other a wristlet.  I received them as gifts quite some time ago and foolishly threw away the gift receipt and tags.  I've searched the internet (mostly ebay) for information but no luck.  Any Coach specialists out there that can identify?
> 
> TIA,
> Cece



Do you have pictures?


----------



## BeenBurned

splashofblack said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for the official Coach names and style numbers for these two items; one is a tote, the other a wristlet.  I received them as gifts quite some time ago and foolishly threw away the gift receipt and tags.  I've searched the internet (mostly ebay) for information but no luck.  Any Coach specialists out there that can identify?
> 
> TIA,
> Cece


Please post pictures. For the tote, include a picture of the creed. If we need additional shots, we'll let you know.


----------



## ozmodiar

NETI-POT said:


> I dont know the style of this Coach wallet can you?
> It has care card it that real also  Thank you
> Attached Thumbnails



The wallet is from the Bleecker line. The name is probably something like Bleecker Leather Medium Wallet.


----------



## lita2010

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=110625373224&si=pK9trikXrIO5brnWwFVpqXx3SmA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123


----------



## lita2010

what the style of this coachhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=110625373224&si=pK9trikXrIO5brnWwFVpqXx3SmA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123


----------



## lita2010

whats the style of this bag? or it is fake?


----------



## starrymaz

lita2010 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...mA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





lita2010 said:


> what the style of this coachhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...mA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





lita2010 said:


> whats the style of this bag? or it is fake?



That bag is fake. I hope you weren't the winning bidder.

In the future, please ask authenticity questions in the Authenticate This Coach thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html

Be sure to follow the format indicated in the Post #1, pg.1 of the thread.


----------



## starrymaz

NETI-POT said:


> I dont know the style of this Coach wallet can you?
> It has care card it that real also  Thank you
> Attached Thumbnails



I responded to your question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-643.html#post17481907

It's a Bleecker Leather French Purse, style 41546.


----------



## lita2010

Omg really? my friend thought it was real and is the winner of the bag..This mean she dosnt have to pay for t right?


----------



## BeenBurned

lita2010 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...mA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





lita2010 said:


> what the style of this coachhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...mA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





lita2010 said:


> whats the style of this bag? or it is fake?





starrymaz said:


> That bag is fake. I hope you weren't the winning bidder.
> 
> In the future, please ask authenticity questions in the Authenticate This Coach thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html
> 
> Be sure to follow the format indicated in the Post #1, pg.1 of the thread.





lita2010 said:


> Omg really? my friend thought it was real and is the winner of the bag..This mean she dosnt have to pay for t right?


She should notify the seller, *jcarrizales2010*  that the bag is counterfeit 
and illegal to have been listed and sold. If the buyer has already paid, she should tell the seller that she wants a full refund. If she hasn't paid, the seller should cancel the sale and either dispose of the fake or get a refund herself. 

Please watch and let us know if seller relists.


----------



## lita2010

no she hasnt pay yet..thankss everyone for your help!


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> She should notify the seller, *jcarrizales2010*  that the bag is counterfeit
> and illegal to have been listed and sold. If the buyer has already paid, she should tell the seller that she wants a full refund. If she hasn't paid, the seller should cancel the sale and either dispose of the fake or get a refund herself.
> 
> Please watch and let us know if seller relists.





lita2010 said:


> no she hasnt pay yet..thankss everyone for your help!



It looks like the listing has been removed by ebay.


----------



## bettyboop671

if I can post this question here...sorry if i've posted wrong,  pls tell me if so and i will post in the correct section....:O)

my question is:
i love COACH bags that have pockets outside. i mean 2 flap/buckle or turn lock pockets. most preferably the buckle one so i dont have to fight w/the turn lock one. i just wanna flip it and go.pockets to throw my car keys in and the other pocket for camera/phone. in the medium to large size and single strap. i'm right now carrying the denim tonal purse #10823. something similar to that.......oh pls help me, i'm getting kinda tired of looking on ebay, lol.....just for that certain style...i'm now looking for any bag of this style in black and brown. it can be small sig. c's or big ones, dont really matter...no bling-bling/sequins for me. THANK UUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## n.molnar

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250725302673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_856wt_887

- I bought this bag and it is beautiful!! Lurve the suede lining 

Does anyone know the name, series of this bag?

ps - the cracks in the strap are barely noticeable since I put oil on it.


----------



## kathy2614

I am looking for some help.  Has anyone ever seen a vintage coach bag that has "coach new york" embossed in the leather on the front of the bag?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> I am looking for some help.  Has anyone ever seen a vintage coach bag that has "coach new york" embossed in the leather on the front of the bag?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Please post pictures of the front of the bag as well as the creed. If further photos are needed, you can add them.


----------



## Hyacinth

n.molnar said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250725302673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_856wt_887
> 
> - I bought this bag and it is beautiful!! Lurve the suede lining
> 
> Does anyone know the name, series of this bag?
> 
> ps - the cracks in the strap are barely noticeable since I put oil on it.



It's genuine but I don't know what it was called. It has style touches from several other lines and a few all its own. Let's hope someone can come up with a name.


----------



## noshoepolish

Speculation only:

I want to say it is from the Hudson line because of the lining.  Isn't that one of the lines with that lining?


Something like Coach Black Leather Hudson Messenger Flap.





n.molnar said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250725302673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_856wt_887
> 
> - I bought this bag and it is beautiful!! Lurve the suede lining
> 
> Does anyone know the name, series of this bag?
> 
> ps - the cracks in the strap are barely noticeable since I put oil on it.


----------



## tuesday30

no.061-3009 burgeny made in new york, no.m9c-9135 black saddel bag, no.j68-9620 black,no.m37-5730 made new york black thick zipper on top,no.f0p-9458 black saddle no lock on flap,k0c-9076 brown small saddle bag w/ lock.                               
  thank you in advance for ID's xxx and I have several more bags(not coach)that is takeing up a whole corner of closet space!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^It's advisable that you post pictures of the items, thus so we can identify by both pictures and the details in them to help give you more help in giving them official names. Thanks.


----------



## sweetdreams07

I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct section, but I need help an ID on a Coach handbag.

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&si=ptB5g08vL4JFYgnG1AdBN77IaqI%3D&viewitem=

Thanks in advance!


----------



## n.molnar

Hyacinth said:


> It's genuine but I don't know what it was called. It has style touches from several other lines and a few all its own. Let's hope someone can come up with a name.



Thank you for looking, Hyacinth and thank you noshoe for your speculation cause I am much closer to knowing!!


----------



## butterflywings5

I've tried doing some searching around TPF & the web, but I've been unsuccessful in trying to find out what Kristin bag my stepsister had yesterday.  It looked like a hobo, because it had the shoulder strap and then a longer strap.  It had the large op art C's, most of them were shades of brown, but part of the pattern was a navy blue C.  The leather trim and straps were a medium tan color. And it looked like it was made of a satiny type material, kinda like the scarf print bags that come out.   Any suggestions on what bag this was?


----------



## madyaguess

^^is this the bag?

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachmas-reveal-650828.html


----------



## butterflywings5

madyaguess said:


> ^^is this the bag?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachmas-reveal-650828.html


 
yup that was it, Thank You!


----------



## Hyacinth

noshoepolish said:


> Speculation only:
> 
> I want to say it is from the Hudson line because of the lining.  Isn't that one of the lines with that lining?
> 
> 
> Something like Coach Black Leather Hudson Messenger Flap.



The Hudsons did but that bag doesn't have the Hudson pebbled leather or the nickle Lozenge zipper pulls. I think Coach just had a few hundred yards of that stripy fabric left over and stuck it in anything and everything. Those very unusual raised "bases" for the strap ends are something new and I can't remember any other lines that had them.

I don't think it would have been called a Hudson though. Maybe some kind of Shopper Tote or travel bag since the 54xx style number range included some Hamptons travel bags (but all from around 2000) and a few other miscellaneous pieces, mostly travel items.


----------



## n.molnar

Hyacinth said:


> The Hudsons did but that bag doesn't have the Hudson pebbled leather or the nickle Lozenge zipper pulls. I think Coach just had a few hundred yards of that stripy fabric left over and stuck it in anything and everything. Those very unusual raised "bases" for the strap ends are something new and I can't remember any other lines that had them.
> 
> I don't think it would have been called a Hudson though. Maybe some kind of Shopper Tote or travel bag since the 54xx style number range included some Hamptons travel bags (but all from around 2000) and a few other miscellaneous pieces, mostly travel items.



- Sounds like she is a Heinz 57 

*Or it's a guy - Heinz Hampton


----------



## n.molnar

And I was hoping he had a fancy pedigree but Herman Heinz57 is a mutt!


----------



## Hyacinth

n.molnar said:


> And I was hoping he had a fancy pedigree but Herman Heinz57 is a mutt!



Just like dogs (or cats - can cats be mutts, or would they be insulted by the term?), sometimes Purse Mutts can be the most lovable kind!


----------



## kathy2614

I am the one who asked about the bag with Coach New York embossed on the front of thbag.  Here is the information from the listingA;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## kathy2614

Sorry,  the item no was 140485099932.  The code inside is TN 9850.  

I contacted the seller and she said it is not fake. She purchased it herself in China last year.  

Any thoughts?  Either way,  I only paid $21.00


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> I am the one who asked about the bag with Coach New York embossed on the front of thbag.  Here is the information from the listingA;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Wait for other opinions, but I don't believe that's an authentic bag in the listing. 

Did you win it? What's the serial number on the creed? Can you please post a picture of it?


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> I am the one who asked about the bag with Coach New York embossed on the front of thbag.  Here is the information from the listingA;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123





kathy2614 said:


> Sorry,  the item no was 140485099932.  The code inside is TN 9850.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she said it is not fake. She purchased it herself in China last year.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Either way,  I only paid $21.00





BeenBurned said:


> Wait for other opinions, but I don't believe that's an authentic bag in the listing.
> 
> Did you win it? What's the serial number on the creed? Can you please post a picture of it?


Never mind. We don't need to see the creed. 

The serial number is commonly seen on fakes and has never been used on any item (except fakes).

Your seller, *jocelene123*  may have purchased it in China, but it wasn't bought from Coach!! 

And it doesn't matter how much or how little it cost. A fake isn't worth anything at all.

It's too bad you left positive feedback for the seller. But you can add a comment that you subsequently learned that it's fake. 

Also, you have 45 days from the date of purchase to file a SNAD dispute. 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html

If the seller doubts you, refer the seller here and we can help her understand.


----------



## kathy2614

Thank you Been Burned.  I thought it was too good to be true. It is actually a very pretty bag,  just not coach.


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> Thank you Been Burned.  I thought it was too good to be true. It is actually a very pretty bag,  just not coach.


You're welcome. 

I do hope your seller does the right thing and gives you a full refund. The fact is that it was her responsibility to make sure her bag was authentic before she listed it. Obviously, she didn't do that.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Sorry,  the item no was 140485099932.  The code inside is TN 9850.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she said it is not fake. She purchased it herself in China last year.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Either way,  I only paid $21.00



Sorry, that's VERY fake. Not only is the serial number fake and would never have been used in a real Coach, but that "Coach New York" stamp was only used on a few styles and would never have been stamped off-center like it is on this one.

If you're the "winning" bidder I hope you haven't paid yet. - _Never mind - as you've been told, file a SNAD claim against the seller immediately._ 

And she purchased it in China????? Riiiiiiiight, as if that means it's real !!! It's a nasty fake - what would this supposedly rare and old bag be doing in CHINA? Any time someone says they bought a designer item in China, run the other way - FAST.

Always ask at the Authenticate This Coach thread before you bid, and it wouldn't hurt to check my list of commonly-used fake Coach serial numbers either, the serial number's not in there yet but any number starting with TN- is always fake:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-34.html#post16881722


----------



## kathy2614

Thanks, Been Burned and Hyacinth.  i guess I learned a valuable lesson.I definitely will check here before buying anything off of Ebay again.


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> Sorry,  the item no was 140485099932.  The code inside is TN 9850.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she said it is not fake. She purchased it herself in China last year.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Either way,  I only paid $21.00





kathy2614 said:


> Thank you Been Burned.  I thought it was too good to be true. It is actually a very pretty bag,  just not coach.





BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I do hope your seller does the right thing and gives you a full refund. The fact is that it was her responsibility to make sure her bag was authentic before she listed it. Obviously, she didn't do that.





kathy2614 said:


> Thanks, Been Burned and Hyacinth.  i guess I learned a valuable lesson.I definitely will check here before buying anything off of Ebay again.


Even for just $21, you shouldn't eat the loss. File a dispute; you will win and it'll send a message to the seller that she needs to authenticate her items before listing them.


----------



## kathy2614

i filed a dispute today.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ Let us know how you make out.


----------



## lalaflorida

Hey Everybody,

Quick question for you experts out there.  

I purchased a Coach Lulas Legacy Drawstring Bucket Purse.  It is of high quality leather and looks great, however, the question is the creed states as follows:

THIS IS A COACH BAG.  IT WAS 
HANDCRAFTED IN TURKEY OF 
COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE
TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARI-
ATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE 
CHARATERISTIC OF NATURAL
FULL-GRAINED LEATHER

No. F8I-9952

The creed is justified (all lined up) but the "VARIATIONS" word is continued on the next line.  I know the 9952 is the correct style.

It truly looks and feels like the real deal and I know that Coach did produce handbags out of Turkey.  This bag was not expensive but I was just curious as to the authenticity.

Sorry for the long post.  

Thanks in advance for any help y'all can give me!

First time I came across one from Turkey!

Thanks bunches!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lalaflorida said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Quick question for you experts out there.
> 
> I purchased a Coach Lulas Legacy Drawstring Bucket Purse.  It is of high quality leather and looks great, however, the question is the creed states as follows:
> 
> THIS IS A COACH BAG.  IT WAS
> HANDCRAFTED IN TURKEY OF
> COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE
> TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARI-
> ATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE
> CHARATERISTIC OF NATURAL
> FULL-GRAINED LEATHER
> 
> No. F8I-9952
> 
> The creed is justified (all lined up) but the "VARIATIONS" word is continued on the next line.  I know the 9952 is the correct style.
> 
> It truly looks and feels like the real deal and I know that Coach did produce handbags out of Turkey.  This bag was not expensive but I was just curious as to the authenticity.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help y'all can give me!
> 
> First time I came across one from Turkey!
> 
> Thanks bunches!


We'll need to see a picture, hard to know without visual confirmation.  I'm sure if you post back with some we'll be more than willing to help out.


----------



## lalaflorida

Thanks so much!  Here are the photos of the Turkey Coach!


----------



## starrymaz

lalaflorida said:


> Thanks so much!  Here are the photos of the Turkey Coach!



Your pictures aren't showing.

You can post the pictures in the Authenticate This Coach thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html


----------



## BeenBurned

lalaflorida said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Quick question for you experts out there.
> 
> I purchased a Coach Lulas Legacy Drawstring Bucket Purse.  It is of high quality leather and looks great, however, the question is the creed states as follows:
> 
> THIS IS A COACH BAG.  IT WAS
> HANDCRAFTED IN TURKEY OF
> COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE
> TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARI-
> ATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE
> *CHARATERISTIC* OF NATURAL
> FULL-GRAINED LEATHER
> 
> No. F8I-9952
> 
> The creed is justified (all lined up) but the "VARIATIONS" word is continued on the next line.  I know the 9952 is the correct style.
> 
> It truly looks and feels like the real deal and I know that Coach did produce handbags out of Turkey.  This bag was not expensive but I was just curious as to the authenticity.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help y'all can give me!
> 
> First time I came across one from Turkey!
> 
> Thanks bunches!


You were already told that we need to see pictures for authenticating and I'm assuming it's a typo where you misspelled "characteristic" but if it's not a typo, then the bag is probably not Coach!


----------



## Hyacinth

lalaflorida said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Quick question for you experts out there.
> 
> I purchased a Coach Lulas Legacy Drawstring Bucket Purse.  It is of high quality leather and looks great, however, the question is the creed states as follows:
> 
> THIS IS A COACH BAG.  IT WAS
> HANDCRAFTED IN TURKEY OF
> COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE
> TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARI-
> ATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE
> CHARATERISTIC OF NATURAL
> FULL-GRAINED LEATHER
> 
> No. F8I-9952
> 
> The creed is justified (all lined up) but the "VARIATIONS" word is continued on the next line.  I know the 9952 is the correct style.
> 
> It truly looks and feels like the real deal and I know that Coach did produce handbags out of Turkey.  This bag was not expensive but I was just curious as to the authenticity.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help y'all can give me!
> 
> First time I came across one from Turkey!
> 
> Thanks bunches!



I've found 3 or 4 other bags, all different styles and mostly made in different years but all made at the same Turkish plant, and they all have the same divided and hyphenated "vari-
ations" on the creed . It seems to just have been the way the plant's creed stamp was formatted.

We still need to see photos at the Authenticate... thread though.


----------



## kathy2614

Beenburned and Hyacinth:

I am getting a full refund plus shipping.  Here is the seller's response to the case:

Seller's message:
"I knew at the time I brought the item It was a 100% coach bag and I still believe it. However if you think I want to steal your $20.00 Send me the item back and you will receive a refund. "


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> Beenburned and Hyacinth:
> 
> I am getting a full refund plus shipping.  Here is the seller's response to the case:
> 
> Seller's message:
> "I knew at the time I brought the item It was a 100% coach bag and I still believe it. However if you think I want to steal your $20.00 Send me the item back and you will receive a refund. "


I'm glad you're getting a full refund. Please keep an eye on the seller and if it's relisted, please post here.


----------



## kathy2614

Thanks again, BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy2614 said:


> Thanks again, BeenBurned



You're welcome.


----------



## Hoodster777

I just bought the patent signature stitch framed (or French) carryall at the outlet, F15658, and I'm just not sure if its a FP item, or MFF. Its a rich plum color, it was hard for my camera to catch the true color, it washed it out a little.


----------



## starrymaz

Hoodster777 said:


> I just bought the patent signature stitch framed (or French) carryall at the outlet, F15658, and I'm just not sure if its a FP item, or MFF. Its a rich plum color, it was hard for my camera to catch the true color, it washed it out a little.



This is a MFF bag. You can tell that it's MFF by the F in front of the style number on the creed. Pretty color!


----------



## Hoodster777

Thank you!! Its the first Coach that I've bought in a long time.


----------



## n.molnar

I tried to show where there is a bulls-eye on the flap.
I am wondering if this was part of a set?

**new pictures above plus the one that shows the bulls-eye


----------



## n.molnar

The body of the case is 6"x3"

**Sorry about changing the pictures and such. The case barely holds a small kleenex pack


----------



## n.molnar

When I bought this bag, I had no idea about creeds 
But the glove soft yet durable leather got me hooked, reasearch brought me to tPF and now I have 11 bags with 2 more being shipped to their new home

Would the experts please take a look and let me know what kind of bag this is called and I guess if it is fake or not (pretty sure it's not)


















It was hard to get a pic of the creed and if you need more pics, let me know!

Thank you!!


----------



## Joejjjw

Wow.  That is unbelievable!  You know your bags.  Unfortunately the bag was sold before I could bid.  But you've given me so much more info.  Thank you.

Joe





codegirl said:


> It's a mff Hampton Signature Business Tote in Cardinal/Mahogany.
> Style 13974. They were around $160 at the outlet with a 20% coupon.
> Saw them around a year ago at the outlet.
> 
> Here's one from eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-HAMPT...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ae9f2c41
> 
> VERY nice bag by the way. My mom has one.


----------



## Hyacinth

n.molnar said:


> When I bought this bag, I had no idea about creeds
> But the glove soft yet durable leather got me hooked, reasearch brought me to tPF and now I have 11 bags with 2 more being shipped to their new home
> 
> Would the experts please take a look and let me know what kind of bag this is called and I guess if it is fake or not (pretty sure it's not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hard to get a pic of the creed and if you need more pics, let me know!
> 
> Thank you!!



If it measures about 8x7 it was called a Post Pouch and was made between 1989 and 1993, and it's genuine.


----------



## Hyacinth

n.molnar said:


> I tried to show where there is a bulls-eye on the flap.
> I am wondering if this was part of a set?
> 
> **new pictures above plus the one that shows the bulls-eye



It's genuine but I don't know what it was called. Coach has made a lot of small accessories that never even made it into their catalogs. Maybe it _is _a Kleenex case. Lesportsac made small cases like that for those purse-sized Kleenex packs so maybe Coach did too.   Or maybe it's considered a Coin Purse or small Cosmetic case..


----------



## n.molnar

Hyacinth said:


> If it measures about 8x7 it was called a Post Pouch and was made between 1989 and 1993, and it's genuine.



- I measured and it's almost 7 along the dowel and 8 down the centre. Thank you for the name and confirmation 



Hyacinth said:


> It's genuine but I don't know what it was called. Coach has made a lot of small accessories that never even made it into their catalogs. Maybe it _is _a Kleenex case. Lesportsac made small cases like that for those purse-sized Kleenex packs so maybe Coach did too.   Or maybe it's considered a Coin Purse or small Cosmetic case..


- Thank you for authenticating it and those are some pretty good guesses

As if I didn't say it enough but 

lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hyacinth said:


> It's genuine but I don't know what it was called. Coach has made a lot of small accessories that never even made it into their catalogs. Maybe it _is _a Kleenex case. Lesportsac made small cases like that for those purse-sized Kleenex packs so maybe Coach did too.   Or maybe it's considered a Coin Purse or small Cosmetic case..





n.molnar said:


> - Thank you for authenticating it and those are some pretty good guesses
> 
> As if I didn't say it enough but
> 
> lol


Yeah, I've also seen it myself in some other colors but I'm not sure what the official name is (almost sure it's not chunky or mini chunky) but it's a hearty little item! Very nice!  I'd guess it's probably considered a coin purse.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yeah, I've also seen it myself in some other colors but I'm not sure what the official name is (almost sure it's not chunky or mini chunky) but it's a hearty little item! Very nice!  I'd guess it's probably considered a coin purse.



Found an auction where someone calls it a "Pudgie".

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Pudgie-Case-New-/140496619574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6404836


----------



## Hyacinth

bunnymasseuse said:


> Found an auction where someone calls it a "Pudgie".
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Pudgie-Case-New-/140496619574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6404836



Great detective work, Bunny! The label and tag aren't quite readable but that has to be it, and the name fits. "Pudgie Case" it is!


----------



## chocobo

Hey guys! I got this recently, and hopefully I can get the name of the bag here 

here's a pic: http://images.plurk.com/5898992_49234eddee94f71345807fe752dcffc0.jpg

the code on the tag: GAL HAC NS TOT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## starrymaz

chocobo said:


> Hey guys! I got this recently, and hopefully I can get the name of the bag here
> 
> here's a pic: http://images.plurk.com/5898992_49234eddee94f71345807fe752dcffc0.jpg
> 
> the code on the tag: GAL HAC NS TOT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's a Gallery Horse and Carriage N/S Tote. N/S stands for North/South, which means the tote is taller lengthwise (top to bottom). E/W or East/West totes are longer width-wise (side to side). The style number of the bag is listed on the creed and on the price tag.


----------



## chocobo

starrymaz said:


> It's a Gallery Horse and Carriage N/S Tote. N/S stands for North/South, which means the tote is taller lengthwise (top to bottom). E/W or East/West totes are longer width-wise (side to side). The style number of the bag is listed on the creed and on the price tag.



oh i see! thanks!


----------



## n.molnar

Hyacinth said:


> Great detective work, Bunny! The label and tag aren't quite readable but that has to be it, and the name fits. "Pudgie Case" it is!



Bunny Thank you for the great work!!


----------



## caramellattes

Just a quick Q:




(picture took off google)
MFF or FP item?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hello Ladies. 
 Could you help me with the name of this coach purse as well as the texture, feels like leather. I don't know the name and would like to for future reference.  I purchased it from macys maybe 2 yrs ago and I have never used it so Im upset that I even removed the tag but if you could please help with the identification of this small coach bag, I would greatly appreciate it. link attached, if more pics needed, I have them.
 I browsed thru the thread and you all really know your coach bags!! bravo bravo bravo!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7389


----------



## caramellattes

crystalhowlett said:


> Hello Ladies.
> Could you help me with the name of this coach purse as well as the texture, feels like leather. I don't know the name and would like to for future reference.  I purchased it from macys maybe 2 yrs ago and I have never used it so Im upset that I even removed the tag but if you could please help with the identification of this small coach bag, I would greatly appreciate it. link attached, if more pics needed, I have them.
> I browsed thru the thread and you all really know your coach bags!! bravo bravo bravo!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7389


Coach Heritage collection, the "Coach Heritage Stripe Demi Bag" I believe.
Correct me if I'm wrong ladies!


----------



## crystalhowlett

caramellattes said:


> Coach Heritage collection, the "Coach Heritage Stripe Demi Bag" I believe.
> Correct me if I'm wrong ladies!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

caramellattes said:


> just a quick q:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (picture took off google)
> mff or fp item?



mff


----------



## spanannie

I received this for a gift.  I hung it on a purse (for a short time)
that I no longer have.  I don't know what it's called or if it's even considered a keychain or a bracelet.  I have searched and searched on ebay and can't find it.  Hopefully one of you will know what it is and what it's called.  No sense in it sitting in a drawer any longer!  Thanks!  

Annie


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I know for sure it's a FOB, but not sure on the name.


----------



## BeenBurned

spanannie said:


> I received this for a gift.  I hung it on a purse (for a short time)
> that I no longer have.  I don't know what it's called or if it's even considered a keychain or a bracelet.  I have searched and searched on ebay and can't find it.  Hopefully one of you will know what it is and what it's called.  No sense in it sitting in a drawer any longer!  Thanks!
> 
> Annie





bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I know for sure it's a FOB, but not sure on the name.


I don't see any problem with it (as far as authenticity) but please wait for other opinions. I don't know the name of the style.

It appears to be style 92165:


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problem with it (as far as authenticity) but please wait for other opinions. I don't know the name of the style.
> 
> It appears to be style 92165:



Multi-Medallion Off-Spinner Keyfob.


----------



## spanannie

Hyacinth said:


> Multi-Medallion Off-Spinner Keyfob.



You guys amaze me!  Thank you!  On an aside, does anyone actually use this as a key fob?  It is so heavy, I would think it would be bad for the ignition.  It is so pretty, though!


----------



## spanannie

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problem with it (as far as authenticity) but please wait for other opinions. I don't know the name of the style.
> 
> It appears to be style 92165:



Thank you!  I'm amazed at how you guys come up with this stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

spanannie said:


> Thank you!  I'm amazed at how you guys come up with this stuff.


You're welcome.


----------



## ponytail

I have a bag like this one --it actually was the first one I ever bought!  Was this bag MFF ? The creed starts with an F so I'm thinking yes. Also does anyone know the original price? 
TIA!
( picture taken from a Google search)

http://auctions.overstock.com/COACH...-Shoes-Accessories/item/44617174#PhotoGallery


----------



## caramellattes

ponytail said:


> I have a bag like this one --it actually was the first one I ever bought!  Was this bag MFF ? The creed starts with an F so I'm thinking yes. Also does anyone know the original price?
> TIA!
> ( picture taken from a Google search)
> 
> http://auctions.overstock.com/COACH...-Shoes-Accessories/item/44617174#PhotoGallery


Coach scribble.
Not sure if it was MFF, I know I purchased one in Outlets a while back


----------



## Hyacinth

ponytail said:


> I have a bag like this one --it actually was the first one I ever bought!  Was this bag MFF ? The creed starts with an F so I'm thinking yes. Also does anyone know the original price?
> TIA!
> ( picture taken from a Google search)
> 
> http://auctions.overstock.com/COACH...-Shoes-Accessories/item/44617174#PhotoGallery




It's a Hamptons Pastel Scribble Tote. There were 2 versions, the ones made for the full-price stores had pink straps and the MFF versions came out about a year later and had yellow straps but they both were style # 10674. I don't know the price of the MFF version but the full price in the catalog was $218.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ok what are these two little darlings
http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-small-COACH...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2474fa2


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

^ i did just ask 4 more pics and the creed number


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ok what are these two little darlings
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-small-COACH...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb2474fa2



There's NO way to tell without serial numbers or more photos and measurements. Maybe pouches of some kind.

Definitely NOT the kind of listing that makes me want to hit the Bid button.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Hyacinth said:


> There's NO way to tell without serial numbers or more photos and measurements. Maybe pouches of some kind.
> 
> Definitely NOT the kind of listing that makes me want to hit the Bid button.


Oh I wont with out more pics and info. Still havn't heard anything from them


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Ok I am inlove what is this and what was the retail if any one can remember
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COACH-PINK-C...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bb884df


----------



## iamczechy

What do you think of Coach 15474 Ashley Patchwork Satchel in black-brown color?


----------



## leenie0720

Hi Ladies, If you could give me some assistance as to what the names of these bags are, my friend is cleaning out her closet and has some older coach bags she was going to sell but I have no idea what the names are...TIA


----------



## leenie0720

Theres another one


----------



## leenie0720

Please help with the name of these bags, TIA


----------



## leenie0720

Heres another I need Id'd


----------



## leenie0720

Please help ID and thanks for all the help


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Leenie, ALL of your pictures are TOO SMALL to be able to read anything and tell you information.  IF you upload bigger larger and easier to read pictures of the creed/serial numbers and see details it would make it a heck of a lot easier (and you'd probably have more people interested in helping you).

Please keep in mind this thread is NOT MONITORED daily by anyone.  People do the ID's of bags on their own time, it's not a requirement for anyone to assist, and when they do so we are more than grateful.


----------



## leenie0720

bunnymasseuse said:


> Leenie, ALL of your pictures are TOO SMALL to be able to read anything and tell you information. IF you upload bigger larger and easier to read pictures of the creed/serial numbers and see details it would make it a heck of a lot easier (and you'd probably have more people interested in helping you).
> 
> Please keep in mind this thread is NOT MONITORED daily by anyone. People do the ID's of bags on their own time, it's not a requirement for anyone to assist, and when they do so we are more than grateful.


 I appreicate a reply, I will see if I can get the creed pics bigger, I had to use photobucket to make them smaller, to fit the size requirment, I appricate any help I can get


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leenie0720 said:


> I appreicate a reply, I will see if I can get the creed pics bigger, I had to use photobucket to make them smaller, to fit the size requirment, I appricate any help I can get


Maybe just give us a link to the originals in your photobucket so that people can view details on the items?


----------



## leenie0720

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m312/kep0720/jeanie%20coach/


----------



## morejunkny

leenie you might also try calling Coach customer service with the numbers printed on the patch on the inside of the bag. They were able to help me name a bag I was eyeing on Ebay once.


----------



## leenie0720

morejunkny said:


> leenie you might also try calling Coach customer service with the numbers printed on the patch on the inside of the bag. They were able to help me name a bag I was eyeing on Ebay once.


 Thanks thats a great Idea


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Ok I am inlove what is this and what was the retail if any one can remember
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COACH-PINK-C...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bb884df



We don't recommend buying anything from that seller. Search for her name here at the Coach forum, and check her Feedback using Toolhaus.org for just some of the reasons why.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leenie0720 said:


> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m312/kep0720/jeanie coach/


Yeah even the pictures on your PB are just to small to read #'s out for.


----------



## BeenBurned

leenie0720 said:


> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m312/kep0720/jeanie coach/


Upload the pictures to photobucket but don't resize them once they're uploaded.

Copy and paste the IMG code in your post and the pictures will post large enough to see (assuming the originals are large enough).


----------



## leenie0720

Ill try again, thanks for the help ladies


----------



## Hyacinth

leenie0720 said:


> Ill try again, thanks for the help ladies



You may also want to think about downloading a free photo and graphics viewing and tweaking program like Irfanview that let's you easily re-size photos you've already saved on your computer. Then once you get them sized to within tPF's limits - less than 195 KB - you can just use the Manage attachments link to post them here right from your computer as long as you've saved them in a File or Folder. They'll be posted here as clickable thumbnails and we'll be able to see the details we need to see.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Daelilly

Okay, I've been reading, and reading.  I am very impressed and excited.  This was my first Coach purchase that got me started.  I didn't even know the The Purse Forum existed at the time (about 10 years ago).  Yes, I found my "vintage" purse on eBay.  It was exactly what I wanted.  I never had it checked out, but it is built to last many generations!  The leather is thick.  I hope it is authentic...

The emblem doesn't look sharp or embossed...but then again this purse seems old.  It needs some shoe polish...but I read this is a no-no!


----------



## Daelilly

I also later bought a key fob to add to the purse, because as I started to learn about Coaches, I saw most of them had them.  Should I take it off?  Is it fake?  I liked it because the chain color match the hardware color on the purse.


----------



## DemRam

Daelilly said:


> Okay, I've been reading, and reading.  I am very impressed and excited.  This was my first Coach purchase that got me started.  I didn't even know the The Purse Forum existed at the time (about 10 years ago).  Yes, I found my "vintage" purse on eBay.  It was exactly what I wanted.  I never had it checked out, but it is built to last many generations!  The leather is thick.  I hope it is authentic...
> 
> The emblem doesn't look sharp or embossed...but then again this purse seems old.  It needs some shoe polish...but I read this is a no-no!



I believe the name of the bag is the "Bleecker Pocket Zip".  Yours was made in 1999.  Looks fine to me!

I would suggest that you just use a good leather conditioner , like Lexol or Apple, and you'll protect the leather plus give it a nice shine. 

The hang tag looks fine also.


----------



## Daelilly

Thanks DemRem!  Is it okay to put the key tag with the vintage purse?


----------



## DemRam

Daelilly said:


> Thanks DemRem!  Is it okay to put the key tag with the vintage purse?



You're welcome.

This is my opinion:  A bag made in 1999 would not be "vintage", since it's only 12 years old.  It's just an "older" Coach.  AND the Hang Tag has been around for many, many years.

A Vintage bag would be a bag that is from the 60's, 70's or maybe the early 80's.

The picture below is an older Coach website photo of your bag...and you can see, if you look closely, that the "hang tag" is attached to the strap on the right side, though you can attach it wherever you like.


----------



## doriangray

Hello, hope the experts can help identify this bag (style name or #, etc). Top zipper, and lining is light blue:






Thanks in advance


----------



## bunnymasseuse

doriangray said:


> Hello, hope the experts can help identify this bag (style name or #, etc). Top zipper, and lining is light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Will need more pictures, inside patch/creed/serial is a good start!


----------



## doriangray

bunnymasseuse said:


> Will need more pictures, inside patch/creed/serial is a good start!



Don't have those, unfortunately (I'm not the owner). There's one of the lining, but it only shows the pocket side. Was hoping this might be a recognizable style. I don't know a thing about purses :shame:


----------



## BeenBurned

doriangray said:


> Hello, hope the experts can help identify this bag (style name or #, etc). Top zipper, and lining is light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance





doriangray said:


> Don't have those, unfortunately (I'm not the owner). There's one of the lining, but it only shows the pocket side. Was hoping this might be a recognizable style. I don't know a thing about purses :shame:


It appears to be 40874 (or 41195?) which is a Hamptons stripe top handle pouch. I think it's a MFF style and there might not be a creed. Some of Coach's smaller accessory items may or may not have creeds and those with creeds may or may not have serial numbers.


----------



## doriangray

BeenBurned said:


> It appears to be 40874 (or 41195?) which is a Hamptons stripe top handle pouch. I think it's a MFF style and there might not be a creed. Some of Coach's smaller accessory items may or may not have creeds and those with creeds may or may not have serial numbers.



Wow, that must be it, I did a search for those terms and found the same style in different colors. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

doriangray said:


> Wow, that must be it, I did a search for those terms and found the same style in different colors. Thanks so much for your help!


You're welcome.


----------



## Daelilly

DemRam said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> This is my opinion: A bag made in 1999 would not be "vintage", since it's only 12 years old. It's just an "older" Coach. AND the Hang Tag has been around for many, many years.
> 
> A Vintage bag would be a bag that is from the 60's, 70's or maybe the early 80's.
> 
> The picture below is an older Coach website photo of your bag...and you can see, if you look closely, that the "hang tag" is attached to the strap on the right side, though you can attach it wherever you like.
> 
> View attachment 1292115


 
Thanks again for the information and picture.  I really enjoyed learning about my older purse.  I'm disappointed it is not "vintage", but it sure is sturdy.  I have a couple of newer Coaches that are more "fashionable" but they're not nearly built to last like the older one.  I guess I beginning to chat, so I should move to the Chat thread.  Thanks again


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Hyacinth said:


> We don't recommend buying anything from that seller. Search for her name here at the Coach forum, and check her Feedback using Toolhaus.org for just some of the reasons why.


Oh my goodness I never heard of that site thanks you so much for that info. Glad you saved me
Is there any way to find that bag somewhere else its adorable. What is it?


----------



## noshoepolish

Nope, "no shoe polish"!

Leather cleaner and conditioner should do the trick.



Daelilly said:


> Okay, I've been reading, and reading. I am very impressed and excited. This was my first Coach purchase that got me started. I didn't even know the The Purse Forum existed at the time (about 10 years ago). Yes, I found my "vintage" purse on eBay. It was exactly what I wanted. I never had it checked out, but it is built to last many generations! The leather is thick. I hope it is authentic...
> 
> The emblem doesn't look sharp or embossed...but then again this purse seems old. It needs some shoe polish...but I read this is a no-no!


----------



## katev

Is the bag at the link below a Thompson Legacy bag? It has the legacy striped lining and the bag has a woven leather pattern so I was thinking Thompson but I can't find a similar bag anywhere. 

I was just curious, thanks in advance!

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7248760


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              We don't recommend buying anything from that seller. Search for  her name here at the Coach forum, and check her Feedback using  Toolhaus.org for just some of the reasons why.     



Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Oh my goodness I never heard of that site thanks you so much for that info. Glad you saved me
> Is there any way to find that bag somewhere else its adorable. What is it?



It was called a Daphne Calfskin Top Handle, from 2005. Your best bet would be to search Ebay and keep it as a Saved Search so they'll send you emails when any show up. I'd suggest using " Coach (daphne,5709) " in the Search field, just the way I have it typed except for the quotation marks, and be sure to check the box that says "search Title and Description".

There are quite a few different Daphne styles but that will give you a place to start. Here's the current search:
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_a..._SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1


----------



## starrymaz

katev said:


> Is the bag at the link below a Thompson Legacy bag? It has the legacy striped lining and the bag has a woven leather pattern so I was thinking Thompson but I can't find a similar bag anywhere.
> 
> I was just curious, thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7248760



Yup, it's a Legacy Thompson Karee Leather Satchel, style 11375.

Here's a thread with modeling pics. As you can see, it's quite large.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pics-of-my-legacy-thompson-satchel-189581.html

Here's Coach's picture.


----------



## katev

starrymaz said:


> Yup, it's a Legacy Thompson Karee Leather Satchel, style 11375.
> 
> Here's a thread with modeling pics. As you can see, it's quite large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pics-of-my-legacy-thompson-satchel-189581.html
> 
> Here's Coach's picture.


 
Thanks! Wow, it really is a big bag!


----------



## katev

starrymaz said:


> Yup, it's a Legacy Thompson Karee Leather Satchel, style 11375.
> 
> Here's a thread with modeling pics. As you can see, it's quite large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pics-of-my-legacy-thompson-satchel-189581.html
> 
> Here's Coach's picture.


 
Someone got a Thompson Julia for $68! It has some scratches and it looks like it's missing the hangtags but it still looks like a good deal:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7228244


----------



## bagzaddict

What is the style # and name of this bag? anyone know when it will be available?
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m479/oxlivlovexo/17056_svay_a0.jpg

Also what are the names and style #'s of the bags in post# 54 on this link?  
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2011-preview-pics-633044-4.html


----------



## starrymaz

katev said:


> Thanks! Wow, it really is a big bag!



You're welcome!



katev said:


> Someone got a Thompson Julia for $68! It has some scratches and it looks like it's missing the hangtags but it still looks like a good deal:
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7228244



Wow, great deal!


----------



## starrymaz

bagzaddict said:


> What is the style # and name of this bag? anyone know when it will be available?
> http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m479/oxlivlovexo/17056_svay_a0.jpg
> 
> Also what are the names and style #'s of the bags in post# 54 on this link?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2011-preview-pics-633044-4.html



Don't know about the first one, but baglady39 posted the info for the bags in the second link in posts 2 & 3 of this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...mer-2011-upcoming-lines-pics-only-633069.html


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> We don't recommend buying anything from that seller. Search for  her name here at the Coach forum, and check her Feedback using  Toolhaus.org for just some of the reasons why.
> 
> 
> 
> It was called a Daphne Calfskin Top Handle, from 2005. Your best bet would be to search Ebay and keep it as a Saved Search so they'll send you emails when any show up. I'd suggest using " Coach (daphne,5709) " in the Search field, just the way I have it typed except for the quotation marks, and be sure to check the box that says "search Title and Description".
> 
> There are quite a few different Daphne styles but that will give you a place to start. Here's the current search:
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_a..._SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1



Thank you so much


----------



## bagzaddict

starrymaz said:


> Don't know about the first one, but baglady39 posted the info for the bags in the second link in posts 2 & 3 of this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...mer-2011-upcoming-lines-pics-only-633069.html


 
Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

bagzaddict said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## katev

starrymaz said:


> Yup, it's a Legacy Thompson Karee Leather Satchel, style 11375.
> 
> Here's a thread with modeling pics. As you can see, it's quite large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pics-of-my-legacy-thompson-satchel-189581.html


 
Goodwill sold the bag for $141 and that's a good deal, even if it is pre-owned, because it originally cost $998! 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7248760


----------



## rootie

Does anyone know what bag this is?

*Item:* Red Coach Tote

*Listing number:* 170588424552

*Seller:* maurajoan609

*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170588424552&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_510wt_1139


----------



## COACH_GAL

Okay Im really new here !

I have owned a couple coach bags now, and for christmas my Mother bought me two coach bags . one being a penelope crossbody and the other one i have no clue of what it is. The tote is magenta / orange with the horse and carraige all over the outside of it and in a cursive writting it says coach. If anyone could help me out i would be very thankful!!!

Thank you 

COACH_GAL


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Okay Im really new here !
> 
> I have owned a couple coach bags now, and for christmas my Mother bought me two coach bags . one being a penelope crossbody and the other one i have no clue of what it is. The tote is magenta / orange with the horse and carraige all over the outside of it and in a cursive writting it says coach. If anyone could help me out i would be very thankful!!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> COACH_GAL


Is it like this one? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COACH-HORSE...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d41189c

And another with the same fabric but different style:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Horse-and...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f065997d9

Did the bag your mother bought have a tag? If so, what is the information on the tag? What is the serial number on the creed patch?


----------



## COACH_GAL

Yes, thats the one!  I was actually just about to upload pictures of it.


----------



## COACH_GAL

A1087-F14482

i GOOGLED F14482 and it pulled up the bag . It said HAC tote which im not sure what HAC stands for?


----------



## mandabear

COACH_GAL said:


> A1087-F14482
> 
> i GOOGLED F14482 and it pulled up the bag . It said HAC tote which im not sure what HAC stands for?



HAC = Horse and Carriage


----------



## COACH_GAL

Oh okay. Thanks so much I was completely lost as to what tha was.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I really like this bag but know nothing on it except the creed number only has 1 listed in ebay and its not even close to the same bag.I want to know what she is, how much she retailed, if shes a factory bag, and is it legacy?The leather looks so nice.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I really like this bag but know nothing on it except the creed number only has 1 listed in ebay and its not even close to the same bag.I want to know what she is, how much she retailed, if shes a factory bag, and is it legacy?The leather looks so nice.


I can't give you any information on the style name but the bag is from 2001, thus at 10 years old, there aren't any others on ebay. 

But to comment on your reference to the serial number being on ebay with a different style bag, you should look again at the serial number. The listing on ebay with "9128" at the end of the serial number has a random number and the style cannot be identified from the number. (Whether authentic or not, I'm not sure, but the s/numbers cannot be compared.)


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I really like this bag but know nothing on it except the creed number only has 1 listed in ebay and its not even close to the same bag.I want to know what she is, how much she retailed, if shes a factory bag, and is it legacy?The leather looks so nice.



The bag is a Leather Legacy Field bag. 

Items made before 1994 do NOT include the style number as part of the serial number. If the serial starts with a _number_, it was made before 1994. If it starts with a_ letter_ from A through N, it was made in 1994 or later.

There's information on how to read Coach serial numbers at the Answers To Authenticity Questions thread.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

BeenBurned said:


> I can't give you any information on the style name but the bag is from 2001, thus at 10 years old, there aren't any others on ebay.
> 
> But to comment on your reference to the serial number being on ebay with a different style bag, you should look again at the serial number. The listing on ebay with "9128" at the end of the serial number has a random number and the style cannot be identified from the number. (Whether authentic or not, I'm not sure, but the s/numbers cannot be compared.)





Hyacinth said:


> The bag is a Leather Legacy Field bag.
> 
> Items made before 1994 do NOT include the style number as part of the serial number. If the serial starts with a _number_, it was made before 1994. If it starts with a_ letter_ from A through N, it was made in 1994 or later.
> 
> There's information on how to read Coach serial numbers at the Answers To Authenticity Questions thread.



Thank you guys for clearing that up for me the field bag I am looking just looks gorgeous and I am debating it since I have already made a few purchases.I may just get it shes beautiful and the price is nice.We will see.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Thank you guys for clearing that up for me the field bag I am looking just looks gorgeous and I am debating it since I have already made a few purchases.I may just get it shes beautiful and the price is nice.We will see.


You're welcome.


----------



## catboo

Hello, I am a newbie to this forum. I came across a leather coach bag I believe may be a swing pack. there is a creed but no #. it is a really nice bag I hope it is authentic it is white leather flap buckle front with silver hardware with coach logo and a canvas strap  also has the khaki signature lining the bag is 8 1/2 x 7
Thanks
Cat


----------



## BeenBurned

catboo said:


> Hello, I am a newbie to this forum. I came across a leather coach bag I believe may be a swing pack. there is a creed but no #. it is a really nice bag I hope it is authentic it is white leather flap buckle front with silver hardware with coach logo and a canvas strap  also has the khaki signature lining the bag is 8 1/2 x 7
> Thanks
> Cat


It's authentic and although I don't know the exact name, it's some type of soho swingpack.


----------



## catboo

Thanks very much


----------



## BeenBurned

catboo said:


> Thanks very much


You're welcome.


----------



## Cinderela

Can anyone give me the name and style of this bag?  Are they authentic? (I have seen an authentic bag of this style in green.)

I'm posting 2 pics from the auctions I stumbled upon - both say the style is style #1851 (red flag for me)











I'd love to know the name and style so I can search more easily for this style!  Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cinderela said:


> Can anyone give me the name and style of this bag?  Are they authentic? (I have seen an authentic bag of this style in green.)
> 
> I'm posting 2 pics from the auctions I stumbled upon - both say the style is style #1851 (red flag for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to know the name and style so I can search more easily for this style!  Thanks in advance, everyone!



Why should the style number be a red flag? You do know that before Coach style numbers had 5 digits, they had 4 digits?

There's nothing wrong with that style number. The style is one of the Optic Signature Hobos. As for authenticity, we'd need to see more photos especially of the creed patch, and authenticity questions should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the format given in Post # 1 of that thread.


----------



## hitukk

Hey

Could someone please ID this Coach Bag for me?  I received it as a gift a few years ago, but don't really know what it is called.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Black-Emb...664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c188388a0


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

also I found noting on this http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Leather-C...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb29e80b0


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> also I found noting on this http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Leather-C...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb29e80b0


It's a Hamptons satchel. 

The original style, 8A69 was from about 2005 and it was remade for the factory stores in 2008 as F08A69.


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> also I found noting on this http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Leather-C...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb29e80b0




WHOOPS! 

Never mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Shortthiing_Jen* 

                              also I found noting on this http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Leather-Co...item2eb29e80b0



BeenBurned said:


> It's a Hamptons satchel.
> 
> The original style, 8A69 was from about 2005 and it was remade for the factory stores in 2008 as F08A69.



Correction: The bag in Jen's listing is from 2006. (I misread the creed.) Thus the bag must have been MFF in 2006, not 2008 as a originally said.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

^thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ^thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Ok I dont want this bag in this auction there is just too much damage for me. but I would love to know what it is the seller has the wrong name and number.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-43314-Bla...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf480a121


----------



## Cinderela

Hyacinth said:


> Why should the style number be a red flag? You do know that before Coach style numbers had 5 digits, they had 4 digits?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that style number. The style is one of the Optic Signature Hobos. As for authenticity, we'd need to see more photos especially of the creed patch, and authenticity questions should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the format given in Post # 1 of that thread.



If this isn't the right place for this, mods feel free to move.

I love this particular style of hobo.  Is there a way to use the style to know the size? I'm still learning the older styles & style numbers and pictures of the hobos aren't always helpful with size.  For example, I know that 10809 is larger than 10808 - is it the same with the older style numbers?


----------



## starrymaz

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Ok I dont want this bag in this auction there is just too much damage for me. but I would love to know what it is the seller has the wrong name and number.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-43314-Bla...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf480a121



It's a Peyton Signature Large Wristlet, style 43461.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cinderela said:


> If this isn't the right place for this, mods feel free to move.
> 
> I love this particular style of hobo.  Is there a way to use the style to know the size? I'm still learning the older styles & style numbers and pictures of the hobos aren't always helpful with size.  For example, I know that 10809 is larger than 10808 - is it the same with the older style numbers?



Not necessarily. There really aren't any numbering Rules. Most of the time the higher number is the larger bag but not always.


----------



## Cinderela

Hyacinth said:


> Not necessarily. There really aren't any numbering Rules. Most of the time the higher number is the larger bag but not always.



Thanks Hyacinth - you'd think I have the "The only consistent Coach rule is their inconsistency!" line burned into my brain by now!


----------



## Clovers

Hello there! I'd like to know what this is called please.  I'm sorry about the cut-off photo, as I found it off an auction.


----------



## starrymaz

Clovers said:


> Hello there! I'd like to know what this is called please.  I'm sorry about the cut-off photo, as I found it off an auction.



It's a Carly Signature Carryall.


----------



## amypatricia

i need this bag. i think i know the name but i can't find it annnyywherreeee. and i don't like ebay  help


----------



## starrymaz

amypatricia said:


> i need this bag. i think i know the name but i can't find it annnyywherreeee. and i don't like ebay  help



It's a Madison Leather Sabrina. The one in the pictures looks like the Large. Your best bet in finding one would probably be ebay or Bonanza. It's understandable to be nervous because there are lots of fakes out there. To ease your mind, you can ask about any listings you're considering in the http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html thread.


----------



## Daelilly

Nice Fake?  I just bought this.  Thought I checked it out...What do you do with a fake?!!
CREED
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Full View:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bottom:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strap and hangtag
-color is more like other photos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zipper:


----------



## Daelilly

I also bought these:








Fine print reads:  EST. 1941


----------



## Daelilly

Guess you don't need a magnifying glass with my photos.  Sorry:shame:


----------



## DemRam

Daelilly said:


> Nice Fake?  I just bought this.  Thought I checked it out...What do you do with a fake?!!
> CREED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap and hangtag
> -color is more like other photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper:



It's *NOT* a fake! It's authentic!  Style Number 4907 is from the old Sonoma line and it's the "Small Bucket Zip" made in 1996.


----------



## Daelilly

DemRam said:


> It's *NOT* a fake! It's authentic!  Style Number 4907 is from the old Sonoma line and it's the "Small Bucket Zip" made in 1996.



Oh I am so excited! I was 90% sure it was fake. The stamping of the number was crooked and the stitching was different from my other purses. I am very relieved. I have heard some fakes were good. Thank you for authenticating this for me. The leather sure is nice. Another great find to add to my 90's collection! woohoo!&#57431;


----------



## KimMelton

Can anyone tell me what this one is? I can't find it anywhere.

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/clo/2173988010.html

Its the one on the bottom right.


----------



## starrymaz

KimMelton said:


> Can anyone tell me what this one is? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/clo/2173988010.html
> 
> Its the one on the bottom right.



All those bags are fake! Please flag the listing as "Prohibited."


----------



## ckie

Hi,
can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?? my mom just bought it from a vintage store. That would help a lot thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

ckie said:


> Hi,
> can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?? my mom just bought it from a vintage store. That would help a lot thanks!!



It's a Legacy West Market Tote from 2003.


----------



## elation

Can anyone authenticate or tell me what this is?  I've never seen it in real life before and can't seem to find any other pictures of anything like it (Carly Op Art...?)

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

elation said:


> Can anyone authenticate or tell me what this is?  I've never seen it in real life before and can't seem to find any other pictures of anything like it (Carly Op Art...?)
> 
> TIA!



PLEASE tell us you didn't buy that.

The reason you haven't seen it before is because it's fake. If there's ever any question about whether or not something's real you need to ask at the Authenticate thread under Coach Shopping. Use the format and supply the information in the form posted in ther very first post of tthat thread.


----------



## elation

Ah, thank you Hyacinth.
No I didn't buy it and it wasn't an ebay item or anything.  It was an image I found, but just couldn't figure out what it was.

Thanks-


----------



## Daelilly

okay, I've been doing some hunting...I found some purses I want to resell but I want to know if they are authentic (I don't want to be one of THOSE sellers). I also want to know about them.  Most are older...cause I'm playing it safe ($$$).  I am doing this to support my growing purse habit. 














Thank you for the angels who work at doing this... I've searched the web for books and archived information to help out but you're the best.  I can't find anything like this elsewhere.


----------



## Daelilly

I love this purse.  It is very smooth and classy.


----------



## Daelilly

This was is in great condition for being old. (I have learned how to tell the year it was made from all of you...-Thank you. 













Is this okay to bother all of you for this? Thanks again! I have two more but the pics aren't ready, yet.
This was made 1997, right?  How do you know if it was made in the 60's, 70's, or 80's by the creed?


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> okay, I've been doing some hunting...I found some purses I want to resell but I want to know if they are authentic (I don't want to be one of THOSE sellers). I also want to know about them.  Most are older...cause I'm playing it safe ($$$).  I am doing this to support my growing purse habit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the angels who work at doing this... I've searched the web for books and archived information to help out but you're the best.  I can't find anything like this elsewhere.



Hamptons Suede Soft Demi from 2004, genuine


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> I love this purse.  It is very smooth and classy.



Soho Small Leather Hobo frm 2005, genuine


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> This was is in great condition for being old. (I have learned how to tell the year it was made from all of you...-Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay to bother all of you for this? Thanks again! I have two more but the pics aren't ready, yet.
> This was made 1997, right?  How do you know if it was made in the 60's, 70's, or 80's by the creed?



Ergo Mini Satchel 1997, genuine

As for finding the year, check the information in the Answers To Authenticity Questions thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> Ergo Mini Satchel 1997, genuine
> 
> As for finding the year, check the information in the Answers To Authenticity Questions thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848



Thanks for your great help. I hope it's okay to ask these things. Have a great day! I must get to work now.  My middle school meanies should be arriving any moment. I love to tease them early in the morning. It gets their brain cells functioning... Then maybe they'll absorb their math. I'll check back in this evening. Thanks again. (btw- I got stuck with a fake Marc Jacobs- another thread)


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Thanks for your great help. I hope it's okay to ask these things. Have a great day! I must get to work now.  My middle school meanies should be arriving any moment. I love to tease them early in the morning. It gets their brain cells functioning... Then maybe they'll absorb their math. I'll check back in this evening. Thanks again. (btw- I got stuck with a fake Marc Jacobs- another thread)



We've all gotten stuck with fakes at one time or another, that's why we try to keep other members from getting cheated.

Good luck with your Math class!


----------



## Daelilly

It's late now..survived the day.  Took some new pics of some finds.  These are older and 2 need some TLC.  I'll learn some new skills on these.  This one is in good condition.  It looks like the handle could attach as a purse or wristlet.  It would make a good men's shaving bag.  Maybe it was designed for a man.  Anyway, could use some help telling me what it is.  Thanks again.


----------



## Daelilly

Next purse is a pretty red, but needs some good leather conditioner to bring out the beauty.  The emblem is very light.


----------



## Daelilly

This one need some real TLC.  This finish shows wear.








This wallet has the same finish and is in the same state:


----------



## Daelilly

The last of my hunting...Thanks for all the help IDing these items.  It sure helps to know something about what I have.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Daelilly said:


> The last of my hunting...Thanks for all the help IDing these items.  It sure helps to know something about what I have.


not sure if its the same but it look a lot like the purple one my SIL got so I found one on bonanza http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chill...ppy_Patent_Leather_Wristlet_Purse_Pouch_42868

the other all I know is patchwork wristlet?


----------



## Daelilly

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> not sure if its the same but it look a lot like the purple one my SIL got so I found one on bonanza http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chill...ppy_Patent_Leather_Wristlet_Purse_Pouch_42868
> 
> the other all I know is patchwork wristlet?


 
Thanks, It does look the same, minus some gold highlighting.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> It's late now..survived the day.  Took some new pics of some finds.  These are older and 2 need some TLC.  I'll learn some new skills on these.  This one is in good condition.  It looks like the handle could attach as a purse or wristlet.  It would make a good men's shaving bag.  Maybe it was designed for a man.  Anyway, could use some help telling me what it is.  Thanks again.



Hamptons Leather Demi from 2000


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Next purse is a pretty red, but needs some good leather conditioner to bring out the beauty.  The emblem is very light.



Soft Legacy demi Hobo, 2003


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> This one need some real TLC.  This finish shows wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wallet has the same finish and is in the same state:



It'll take time to look up the wallet, but don't invest any time on that tan bag just yet. If the style number is 4143 it's supposed to be a Worth Bag and it's not. How long ago did you buy that?

That style was highly faked and the style number has shown up on quite a few fakes. Here's what a Worth Bag is supposed to look like, notice the difference in the strap attachment:


----------



## YokelMel

Hyacinth said:


> It'll take time to look up the wallet, but don't invest any time on that tan bag just yet. If the style number is 4143 it's supposed to be a Worth Bag and it's not. How long ago did you buy that?
> 
> That style was highly faked and the style number has shown up on quite a few fakes. Here's what a Worth Bag is supposed to look like, notice the difference in the strap attachment:


 
I think it's 4148 maybe? I did a quick ebay search and found several of this bag (NMA):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-4148-Blac...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4b92b43


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> The last of my hunting...Thanks for all the help IDing these items.  It sure helps to know something about what I have.



The second wristlet is style # 1787 and I think from the 2005 Holiday Patchwork line. I don't save information on many newer style so I can't help with the Poppy.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> It'll take time to look up the wallet, but don't invest any time on that tan bag just yet. If the style number is 4143 it's supposed to be a Worth Bag and it's not. How long ago did you buy that?
> 
> That style was highly faked and the style number has shown up on quite a few fakes. Here's what a Worth Bag is supposed to look like, notice the difference in the strap attachment:



The design of the bag is different too. The bag I have doesn't have the outside pocket. I just picked it up in a collection of sorts for less thN $15.  I verified the number on the bag  D6J-4148 I think... I have to hold it just right in the light. Trash it, right?


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              It'll take time to look up the wallet, but don't invest any time  on that tan bag just yet. If the style number is 4143 it's supposed to  be a Worth Bag and it's not. How long ago did you buy that?

That style was highly faked and the style number has shown up on quite a  few fakes. Here's what a Worth Bag is supposed to look like, notice the  difference in the strap attachment:     



YokelMel said:


> I think it's 4148 maybe? I did a quick ebay search and found several of this bag (NMA):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-4148-Blac...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4b92b43




Thanks, YokelMel!

That's something I haven't seen before and don't even have the name or number on file, but it looks right. So Daelily, don't panic! I just don't know the official name yet but someone will find it eventually.

It's definitely from the Soho Lightweights line though. Soho Mini Bucket or Soho Mini Hobo, probably.


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> The design of the bag is different too. The bag I have doesn't have the outside pocket. I just picked it up in a collection of sorts for less thN $15.  I verified the number on the bag  D6J-4148 I think... I have to hold it just right in the light. Trash it, right?



NO !!!! Don't trash it, read YokelMel's post. Her eyes are better reading serial numbers than mine are.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> NO !!!! Don't trash it, read YokelMel's post. Her eyes are better reading serial numbers than mine are.



Yes! Thank you! That is it, exactly! Now onto restoration? What year is that bag? Before the Cashin bags?

Thanks to all of for your help. I am very impressed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Yes! Thank you! That is it, exactly! Now onto restoration? What year is that bag? Before the Cashin bags?
> 
> Thanks to all of for your help. I am very impressed.



No, it has *no* connection to Bonnie Cashin. That's just another seller who knowingly or otherwise misleads bidders into thinking the bag is more rare than it really is. Bonnie Cashin left Coach somewhere around 1974 and almost NO bags with serial numbers are genuine Cashin bags, especially not bags with the modern-style numbers that include a letter of the alphabet. Ninety percent of the listed "Cashin" bags are nothing of the sort. Yours is from 1996.

ETA - It's from a line that began sometime in the late 1980s and was just called the Lightweights because they used thinner leathers, lighter hardware and zippers, and just about anything else that could shave a few ounces of weight off the bag, because it was right around that time that the problems a lot of women were having with their neck, shoulder and back muscles and nerves because of overloaded purses was coming to light. The name was changed to Soho Lightweights in the early 90s and it eventually morphed into the current Soho line. The horseshoe-shaped buckle usually indicates a Lightweight or Soho although not all of them have buckles.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> No, it has *no* connection to Bonnie Cashin. That's just another seller who knowingly or otherwise misleads bidders into thinking the bag is more rare than it really is. Bonnie Cashin left Coach somewhere around 1974 and almost NO bags with serial numbers are genuine Cashin bags, especially not bags with the modern-style numbers that include a letter of the alphabet. Ninety percent of the listed "Cashin" bags are nothing of the sort. Yours is from 1996.
> 
> ETA - It's from a line that began sometime in the late 1980s and was just called the Lightweights because they used thinner leathers, lighter hardware and zippers, and just about anything else that could shave a few ounces of weight off the bag, because it was right around that time that the problems a lot of women were having with their neck, shoulder and back muscles and nerves because of overloaded purses was coming to light. The name was changed to Soho Lightweights in the early 90s and it eventually morphed into the current Soho line. The horseshoe-shaped buckle usually indicates a Lightweight or Soho although not all of them have buckles.


 
That's is very funny about the Bonnie Cashin connection.  I have seen that a lot.  We can get a great education around here!  Thanks...I be wary when I see that information.  All this helps me too, 'cause I hope to sell some of these and I want to be accurate, authentic, and honest.  I'm working up to one of those new Madisons...probably not the gathered, yet.  I like a lot of the Kristens, too, and the definitely the floral Sophia, and...


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> That's is very funny about the Bonnie Cashin connection.  I have seen that a lot.  We can get a great education around here!  Thanks...I be wary when I see that information.  All this helps me too, 'cause I hope to sell some of these and I want to be accurate, authentic, and honest.  I'm working up to one of those new Madisons...probably not the gathered, yet.  I like a lot of the Kristens, too, and the definitely the floral Sophia, and...



Oooo, I _love_ the Gathered Madisons - that's what I think Coach leather SHOULD be. I just wish the removeable strap was longer. I'd love to see that leather in a mid to large cross-body style.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> Oooo, I _love_ the Gathered Madisons - that's what I think Coach leather SHOULD be. I just wish the removeable strap was longer. I'd love to see that leather in a mid to large cross-body style.



Yes, I agree. The mid size is much easier to manage! I love the soft leathers in the new styles. That's my preference. But that's another thread.  Thanks for all your help. I have some purse work to do before I buy any more...unless...


----------



## Clovers

Hi, I'd like to know what this Coach bag is called.  It's patent leather but the person selling it doesn't include the serial number or any measurements...I wanted to look it up before considering it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## ozmodiar

Clovers said:


> Hi, I'd like to know what this Coach bag is called.  It's patent leather but the person selling it doesn't include the serial number or any measurements...I wanted to look it up before considering it.  Thank you in advance!



That's either the Bleecker Patent Sophie or the Bleecker Patent Delphine (which is a similar style but larger). Just looking at the photo, I'd guess Sophie but it's hard to tell for sure without the style number. The color is plum.

Bleecker Patent Sophie 12387 $428 approx. measurements (13.5 x 15.5 x 3)
Bleecker Patent Delphine 12363 $498 (17 x 19.5 x 2.5)


----------



## leenie0720

can you wonderful ladies help with ID on a few of these bags? TIA I really appreciate it!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2516402&id=14233779&l=e76bbc7f90


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leenie0720 said:


> can you wonderful ladies help with ID on a few of these bags? TIA I really appreciate it!
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2516402&id=14233779&l=e76bbc7f90


You may want to give Coach CS # a call, give them the style # (the last number of digits after the dash) and they should be able to tell you the MSRP of the bag when it sold and the name of it.  Good place to start honestly, as getting people to click your link and find names might take more time.


----------



## BeenBurned

leenie0720 said:


> can you wonderful ladies help with ID on a few of these bags? TIA I really appreciate it!
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2516402&id=14233779&l=e76bbc7f90





bunnymasseuse said:


> You may want to give Coach CS # a call, give them the style # (the last number of digits after the dash) and they should be able to tell you the MSRP of the bag when it sold and the name of it.  Good place to start honestly, as getting people to click your link and find names might take more time.


Just a comment. Bunny's suggestion is valid and helpful but *only* when the items are known to be authentic as is the case with your items. The problem with serial numbers is that often, fakes have valid numbers and you (as the caller) can be given information leading you to believe that a fake is authentic.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BeenBurned said:


> Just a comment. Bunny's suggestion is valid and helpful but *only* when the items are known to be authentic as is the case with your items. The problem with serial numbers is that often, fakes have valid numbers and you (as the caller) can be given information leading you to believe that a fake is authentic.


^That's true, since we have an "ID this" thread and a "Authenticate this" thread one, like myself would assume if there was questions about authenticity that user would ******************, otherwise ID'ing might be difficult if it is, as you said, NOT authentic.


----------



## leenie0720

Thanks for the advice I appreciate it as always


----------



## Clovers

I know your first bag is a Coach Soho Flap bag, and the third one is a Coach Parker Op Art...don't know the names of the rest though


----------



## leenie0720

Clovers said:


> I know your first bag is a Coach Soho Flap bag, and the third one is a Coach Parker Op Art...don't know the names of the rest though


 I was 99% sure on the parker, thanks for the other one!!! I really appreciate it,


----------



## minnetink

Hi Ladies, can you please help me ID this bag, I love the shape but would like it in a different color, I have only seen it at my local Macys (it had a return sticker on it, so Idk how old it is) The tag said:COL SIG SAT EW SHD B and it was $238


----------



## mandabear

minnetink said:


> Hi Ladies, can you please help me ID this bag, I love the shape but would like it in a different color, I have only seen it at my local Macys (it had a return sticker on it, so Idk how old it is) The tag said:COL SIG SAT EW SHD B and it was $238



From the tag, it's from the Colette collection, Signature Sateen East-West Shoulder Bag.

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that's a department store exclusive. I've seen the same purse at my Macy's but not at the boutique.


----------



## beachgirl38

I have been wondering for years about this bag. I won it at a fundraiser a few years ago and am not sure when it is from. It was made in NYC, definately looks authentic - has Coach & registration number stamped on a leather piece inside bag. Can anyone help me figure out when this was made and what model it is called? Thanks!









Sorry the photos are so small! Still working on posting pics! If you click on the pictures, they will show larger.


----------



## YokelMel

beachgirl38 said:


> I have been wondering for years about this bag. I won it at a fundraiser a few years ago and am not sure when it is from. It was made in NYC, definately looks authentic - has Coach & registration number stamped on a leather piece inside bag. Can anyone help me figure out when this was made and what model it is called? Thanks!
> View attachment 1319023
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319024
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319025
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are so small! Still working on posting pics! If you click on the pictures, they will show larger.


 
Wow, what a beautiful bag! Now I want to know what it is  so I can hunt for one


----------



## beachgirl38

Oh thank you so much* YokelMel*!  It is funny....It was not my style when I won it, but now it seems that ladylike bags like that are in (and actually classic too).  I am usually on Rebecca Minkoff's site & love & use her hobos, satchels & clutches.  I was originally going to sell this, but it grew on me and I figured it can be my ladylike bag when I go somewhere dressy!


----------



## Hyacinth

beachgirl38 said:


> I have been wondering for years about this bag. I won it at a fundraiser a few years ago and am not sure when it is from. It was made in NYC, definately looks authentic - has Coach & registration number stamped on a leather piece inside bag. Can anyone help me figure out when this was made and what model it is called? Thanks!
> View attachment 1319023
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319024
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319025
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are so small! Still working on posting pics! If you click on the pictures, they will show larger.



Please post the serial number. The style number is part of the serial.

If it ends in -6701 it's a Bridle Top Handle bag, probably from around 1998. Made in Italy, and about 8x8x4 inches, calfskin and pigskin. I have the Hobo version and the leather is STUNNING.

The color looks like Mahogany. Oh, and it sold for $328 in 1998. The Bridle bags and the Gramercy bags were Coach's top of the line.


----------



## beachgirl38

Hyacinth said:


> Please post the serial number. The style number is part of the serial.
> 
> If it ends in -6701 it's a Bridle Top Handle bag, probably from around 1998. Made in Italy, and about 8x8x4 inches, calfskin and pigskin. I have the Hobo version and the leather is STUNNING.
> 
> The color looks like Mahogany. Oh, and it sold for $328 in 1998. The Bridle bags and the Gramercy bags were Coach's top of the line.


 
Thank you for your response!  The serial number is G8E-6701.  

Wow, you really know your Coach!   It is a nice bag.  It is Mahagony & says it is made of calfskin and pigskin on the leather panel inside (where the serial number is).  The leather is beautiful, with just a few minor scratches that are only visible if you look closely. It is 8x8x4!  Your were right on!  I really appreciate your knowledge of this bag!  Your hobo must be beautiful, I can only imagine what it must look like!  Hobos are my favorite style of bags.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

 _Please post the serial number. The style number is part of the serial.

If it ends in -6701 it's a Bridle Top Handle bag, probably from around  1998. Made in Italy, and about 8x8x4 inches, calfskin and pigskin. I  have the Hobo version and the leather is STUNNING.

The color looks like Mahogany. Oh, and it sold for $328 in 1998. The  Bridle bags and the Gramercy bags were Coach's top of the line.     _ 



beachgirl38 said:


> Thank you for your response!  The serial number is G8E-6701.
> 
> Wow, you really know your Coach!   It is a nice bag.  It is Mahagony & says it is made of calfskin and pigskin on the leather panel inside (where the serial number is).  The leather is beautiful, with just a few minor scratches that are only visible if you look closely. It is 8x8x4!  Your were right on!  I really appreciate your knowledge of this bag!  Your hobo must be beautiful, I can only imagine what it must look like!  Hobos are my favorite style of bags.
> 
> Thanks again!



You're welcome! 

There's nothing quite like Italian leather, is there?   Enjoy your bag!


----------



## gsmom

I believe this to be authentic, but I am getting no help from Coach customer service.

IIRC maybe 10 yrs ago Coach did a couple of "museum" bags inspired by Bonnie Cashin. There was maybe one or two styles. The bag is small, minimal hardware. The creed reads "This is a Coach bag, part of a limited edition. Originally designed for Coach by Bonnie Cashin in 1970. Manufactured in the US of natural top grain cowhide, its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to enduring quality." 

Serial # is J0B09075 and it is 175/800

Not sure of the color or correct name. It is sort of a saddle/burnt orange color. Anyone have info or suggestions? TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

gsmom said:


> I believe this to be authentic, but I am getting no help from Coach customer service.
> 
> IIRC maybe 10 yrs ago Coach did a couple of "museum" bags inspired by Bonnie Cashin. There was maybe one or two styles. The bag is small, minimal hardware. The creed reads "This is a Coach bag, part of a limited edition. Originally designed for Coach by Bonnie Cashin in 1970. Manufactured in the US of natural top grain cowhide, its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to enduring quality."
> 
> Serial # is J0B09075 and it is 175/800
> 
> Not sure of the color or correct name. It is sort of a saddle/burnt orange color. Anyone have info or suggestions? TIA



I don't have anything except 2 photos, 9074 and 9075, and don't even know which one's bigger, probably 9075. Maybe someone else will know the names.


----------



## gsmom

Thank you, thank you...I knew I wasn't crazy!! 
Now I need the name....customer service is insisting it's the zoe hobo............................................ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Daelilly

Hi can you identify this from these photos? I know the creed pic is bad but it's the best I have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Daelilly said:


> Hi can you identify this from these photos? I know the creed pic is bad but it's the best I have. Thanks in advance.


I believe it's 7751 which is a clip hobo:


----------



## Daelilly

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's 7751 which is a clip hobo:



Thank you for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Daelilly said:


> Thank you for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## loci

Need to know the color/fabric of this Sabrina, I'm guessing its a limited edition one, but I really want to have one in this particular texture >_<
(Its a *shimmering* shade, not patant or pebbled leather)
Did any other style come out with this shimmering shade?


----------



## ozmodiar

loci said:


> Need to know the color/fabric of this Sabrina, I'm guessing its a limited edition one, but I really want to have one in this particular texture >_<
> (Its a *shimmering* shade, not patant or pebbled leather)
> Did any other style come out with this shimmering shade?



That is the Madison Metallic Leather Sabrina (13249) in silver. It was released around January 2009. Silver is not really a good name for the color as it's not a true silver. It was made from goat skin and has a beige-ish soft sueded finish that got it's shimmer from embedded metallic threads or fibers. It was not a limited edition when it was released.

The leather is very pretty, but it is also very difficult to clean as Coach doesn't recommend getting it wet.

At the time, this same color was also released in the Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder Bag (13346), the Madison Small Hobo, and some of the Madison accessories. Coach has also used some similar shimmery sueded leathers on a few other bag styles since then.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

what is this bag?http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-black-mon...716?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364f97b44


----------



## gmathews

I purchaseed this bag on ebay and wanted to know if anyone could ID it for me. Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> what is this bag?http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-black-mon...716?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364f97b44



It was called a Legacy Signature Zip.


----------



## Hyacinth

gmathews said:


> I purchaseed this bag on ebay and wanted to know if anyone could ID it for me. Thanks



.


----------



## Hyacinth

gmathews said:


> I purchaseed this bag on ebay and wanted to know if anyone could ID it for me. Thanks



I can't find the exact bag but it looks like one of the Belted Ergo Totes from 2007.


----------



## noshoepolish

It's the _*11225* Ergo Vintage Leather Magazine Tote _. I bid on it but it went way too high for me! Congrats!



gmathews said:


> I purchaseed this bag on ebay and wanted to know if anyone could ID it for me. Thanks


----------



## gmathews

noshoepolish said:


> It's the _*11225* Ergo Vintage Leather Magazine Tote _. I bid on it but it went way too high for me! Congrats!


 

Thanks I was worried because I haven't seen one like it anywhere. So I had started to worry it might be a fake. My sister bid on it because I had to work and had no idea she would go that high either but it is rally pretty. I hope it had cost more when it was new that what I paid for it.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

help me


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> help me


It appears to be a (Hamptons?) perforated hobo, 5054:


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ok thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ok thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## baglover_88

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4ojrsb3Vr0NnlVTXCFP2CrdCWGUW1884Op5BrnHZ-04?feat=directlink

Hello! Is there someone who can help me name this coach style? It's so adorable, and I can't find the name anywhere? Please help?


----------



## ozmodiar

baglover_88 said:


> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4ojrsb3Vr0NnlVTXCFP2CrdCWGUW1884Op5BrnHZ-04?feat=directlink
> 
> Hello! Is there someone who can help me name this coach style? It's so adorable, and I can't find the name anywhere? Please help?



That's a Heritage Stripe Tote in berry (style #12358). It was released about 2 years ago.


----------



## sleepymoni

Hi...On the website they show the spectator hobo in either ivory or grey but when you go directly on Kristin,on that page one of the bigger pictures has an image of the spectator hobo bag in pale pink.When you click on it ,the wrong bag comes up-the tote.
Does anyone know what's going on?..does it come in pale pink or not!
tnx


----------



## SheilaJoyce

I cant figure out the name and style of my coach. Just having issues I guess. On the inside it says A096913502 . Any help would be amazing


----------



## BeenBurned

SheilaJoyce said:


> I cant figure out the name and style of my coach. Just having issues I guess. On the inside it says A096913502 . Any help would be amazing


Without seeing pictures of your bag, we don't know that it's authentic, but style 13502 (assuming authentic) is a Bonnie signature linen lurex satchel. 

If you search "coach 13502," there are a couple of listings for that style.

If you didn't buy the bag from a legitimate retailer, you might want to have it authenticated.


----------



## SheilaJoyce

Thank you so much!! High five to you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hi everyone.    Would you be able to help me identify these bags?  I've had them sitting around for a while and want to list them, but I am not sure what the names are!

The first one I think is an Ergo... something?


----------



## faintlymacabre

The second one I really have NO idea whatsoever.  

I'd love to know the colour name if possible too!


----------



## BeenBurned

faintlymacabre said:


> Hi everyone.    Would you be able to help me identify these bags?  I've had them sitting around for a while and want to list them, but I am not sure what the names are!
> 
> The first one I think is an Ergo... something?


Style 11012 is an ergo patent leather tote. I believe that the color is pond.


----------



## BeenBurned

faintlymacabre said:


> The second one I really have NO idea whatsoever.
> 
> I'd love to know the colour name if possible too!


Style 10210 is a Hamilton pebbled leather large hobo.


----------



## CoachVB

Can someone please give me the name of this one?


----------



## sleepymoni

I am new to Coach and I love this shape,I've seen sequin styles as well...is this something that will come out again?Anyone know?


----------



## AlycLiz

CoachVB said:


> Can someone please give me the name of this one?


 

It looks like Poppy Op Art Lurex Luxey Sateen handbag in Goldmine? Style #15863.


----------



## CoachVB

AlycLiz said:


> It looks like Poppy Op Art Lurex Luxey Sateen handbag in Goldmine? Style #15863.



Thank you.


----------



## cswanber

Does anyone know the style # of the one on the left?  I love it! Thanks much.


----------



## cswanber

Could someone tell me the style # of the one on the bottom? Thanks much


----------



## AhCapp

Hi, I will like to know what is the name of this Coach satchel:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...op=10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1581&_vc=1&_pgn=7

thank you very much!


----------



## callyne18

I'm really clueless of the name of this Coach bag. I have this for about 2 months now and been using this at work. 









TIA!


----------



## sleepymoni

sleepymoni said:


> I am new to Coach and I love this shape,I've seen sequin styles as well...is this something that will come out again?Anyone know?


 
Nevermind...I see the name now...lol


----------



## ozmodiar

CoachVB said:


> Can someone please give me the name of this one?



Poppy Op Art Lurex Luxey Satchel


----------



## CoachVB

^Thank you.


----------



## ozmodiar

sleepymoni said:


> I am new to Coach and I love this shape,I've seen sequin styles as well...is this something that will come out again?Anyone know?



Poppy Rhinestone XL Spotlight

This particular bag is from 2009. Coach has released several other styles and colors of Spotlights since then.


----------



## ozmodiar

CoachVB said:


> ^Thank you.



You're welcome!


----------



## ozmodiar

cswanber said:


> Does anyone know the style # of the one on the left?  I love it! Thanks much.





cswanber said:


> Could someone tell me the style # of the one on the bottom? Thanks much



The second bag is a Rocker. The first one looks somewhat like a Glam Tote, but it has different straps so it might actually have another name.

These Poppy bags are not yet released. You can watch the Spring 2011 threads to see if someone eventually posts the style numbers. Or possibly take photos to a Coach store and maybe a nice SA will search the computer system to see if the info on the bags is there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2011-preview-pics-633044.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...mer-2011-upcoming-lines-pics-only-633069.html


----------



## ozmodiar

AhCapp said:


> Hi, I will like to know what is the name of this Coach satchel:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...op=10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1581&_vc=1&_pgn=7
> 
> thank you very much!



We need a more specific link. This one is to a whole page of auctions.


----------



## ozmodiar

chillyne said:


> I'm really clueless of the name of this Coach bag. I have this for about 2 months now and been using this at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Leather Alexandra in champagne


----------



## Hyacinth

ozmodiar said:


> Leather Alexandra in champagne



Please always post a clear photo of the creed patch especially if you own the bag. Thanks!


----------



## AhCapp

So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323

thank you so much!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!


I don't know, with a style # of 99999 I'm not sure if that's authentic or not.  Hope someone else will chime in with more info.


----------



## AlycLiz

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!


 

There is a thread that has a post from a couple of years back referring to some Sabrina's with a style #99999. That post also made reference to the bag being made in June of 2006 (F06) which was before the Sabrina's came out. 

This bag isn't a Sabrina - at least not one I have ever seen.

What confuses me is the combination brass and silver hardware. I have not seen this before.

I, too, hope that someone else will be able to give you more answers.


----------



## BeenBurned

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!





bunnymasseuse said:


> I don't know, with a style # of 99999 I'm not sure if that's authentic or not.  Hope someone else will chime in with more info.





AlycLiz said:


> There is a thread that has a post from a couple of years back referring to some Sabrina's with a style #99999. That post also made reference to the bag being made in June of 2006 (F06) which was before the Sabrina's came out.
> 
> This bag isn't a Sabrina - at least not one I have ever seen.
> 
> What confuses me is the combination brass and silver hardware. I have not seen this before.
> 
> I, too, hope that someone else will be able to give you more answers.


I don't know whether it's authentic either but I do recall (and will look for) posts discussing 99999 as a style number.

I found another listing for a bag I've never seen before, have no idea whether it's genuine or not but it also has the *identical *serial number, including prefix.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-POPPY-Occ...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c6f9818

ETA - I found a few references:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-378.html#post16410811

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-526960-58.html#post14472743

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978-361.html#post13358493


----------



## merekat703

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!


 

Pretty sure that is fake.


----------



## merekat703

faintlymacabre said:


> The second one I really have NO idea whatsoever.
> 
> I'd love to know the colour name if possible too!


 Color looks like Gerainum (sp?).


----------



## merekat703

What is the name of this mini skinny? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!





bunnymasseuse said:


> I don't know, with a style # of 99999 I'm not sure if that's authentic or not.  Hope someone else will chime in with more info.





AlycLiz said:


> There is a thread that has a post from a couple of years back referring to some Sabrina's with a style #99999. That post also made reference to the bag being made in June of 2006 (F06) which was before the Sabrina's came out.
> 
> This bag isn't a Sabrina - at least not one I have ever seen.
> 
> What confuses me is the combination brass and silver hardware. I have not seen this before.
> 
> I, too, hope that someone else will be able to give you more answers.





BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether it's authentic either but I do recall (and will look for) posts discussing 99999 as a style number.
> 
> I found another listing for a bag I've never seen before, have no idea whether it's genuine or not but it also has the *identical *serial number, including prefix.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-POPPY-Occ...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c6f9818
> 
> ETA - I found a few references:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-378.html#post16410811
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-526960-58.html#post14472743
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978-361.html#post13358493





merekat703 said:


> Pretty sure that is fake.


Please don't anyone report that listing. Although we may not be familiar with the style, there's no proof that it's fake. It's very possible that it's a style that was tested and never put into production.


----------



## KD_Payton

Can anybody tell me the actual name for this purse or the date it was released? Surely it's not just Coach Stripe Satchel Handbag... Any help appreciated!http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=31755


----------



## starrymaz

AhCapp said:


> So sorry but here is the bag I'm keen to know her name:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COACH...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7298774327671244323
> 
> thank you so much!





BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether it's authentic either but I do recall (and will look for) posts discussing 99999 as a style number.
> 
> I found another listing for a bag I've never seen before, have no idea whether it's genuine or not but it also has the *identical *serial number, including prefix.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-POPPY-Occ...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c6f9818
> 
> ETA - I found a few references:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-378.html#post16410811
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-526960-58.html#post14472743
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-492978-361.html#post13358493





merekat703 said:


> Pretty sure that is fake.





BeenBurned said:


> Please don't anyone report that listing. Although we may not be familiar with the style, there's no proof that it's fake. It's very possible that it's a style that was tested and never put into production.



I agree with BB. Don't report that listing. The details of the bag look correct. See BB's post above for discussions of 99999 as a style number.


----------



## Erizeboo

Hi all!! 
This is my first post to the site. I looked for a few hours on the web trying to identify two Coach bags that I purchased at a consignment shop. I was assured that they were authentic and were sent to a person to verify that in Scottsdale, Az by the consignment shop. I also know a little bit about how to spot a fake or real Coach. I would just like to know the style, year, and original price just in case anything ever happens to them. Every here on the PurseForum seems very well informed and knowledgeable so I figured this was the best place to ask for help. 

Here is the link for flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60009098@N03/?saved=1

(if these photos aren't good enough let me know and I will post some new ones)

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Erizeboo said:


> Hi all!!
> This is my first post to the site. I looked for a few hours on the web trying to identify two Coach bags that I purchased at a consignment shop. I was assured that they were authentic and were sent to a person to verify that in Scottsdale, Az by the consignment shop. I also know a little bit about how to spot a fake or real Coach. I would just like to know the style, year, and original price just in case anything ever happens to them. Every here on the PurseForum seems very well informed and knowledgeable so I figured this was the best place to ask for help.
> 
> Here is the link for flickr:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60009098@N03/?saved=1
> 
> (if these photos aren't good enough let me know and I will post some new ones)
> 
> Thanks!!!


Welcome to tPF! 

Whether the consignment shop where you do business really authenticates their items or not, I don't know but I've never known any thrift or consignment store to send items out for authentication. In fact, in my experience, most use the internet for their research and get their information from some of the many guides floating around cyberspace. 

Generally, most of the guides are almost useless, filled with outdated, incomplete and/or just-plain-inaccurate information.

That said, the two bags you bought are authentic.

The pink one is a soho mini sig hobo from 2004. The khaki one is a signature soft duffle from either 2006 or 2008. (I can't read the date code.)


----------



## Erizeboo

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to tPF!
> 
> Whether the consignment shop where you do business really authenticates their items or not, I don't know but I've never known any thrift or consignment store to send items out for authentication. In fact, in my experience, most use the internet for their research and get their information from some of the many guides floating around cyberspace.
> 
> Generally, most of the guides are almost useless, filled with outdated, incomplete and/or just-plain-inaccurate information.
> 
> That said, the two bags you bought are authentic.
> 
> The pink one is a soho mini sig hobo from 2004. The khaki one is a signature soft duffle from either 2006 or 2008. (I can't read the date code.)


Thank you soooo much!!!!! I am so glad I snagged both purses. One for me and one for my mom. The consignment shop I go to (am I allowed to post the name?) is a chain in Arizona, they deal in luxury brands. I am so glad I know what they are now. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

merekat703 said:


> What is the name of this mini skinny? TIA!



I think it was just called a Nylon Mini Skinny. The style number was 1571, if you want to call Coach Customer Service and give them that number they may be able to verify the name.


----------



## BeenBurned

Erizeboo said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!!! I am so glad I snagged both purses. One for me and one for my mom. The consignment shop I go to (am I allowed to post the name?) is a chain in Arizona, they deal in luxury brands. I am so glad I know what they are now.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


You're welcome.

Is the name of the store Second Time Around? I've found them to be responsive to fakes. They don't have them authenticated but they try to do research and if notified that something is fake, they remove it and return it to the consignor.


----------



## Erizeboo

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Is the name of the store Second Time Around? I've found them to be responsive to fakes. They don't have them authenticated but they try to do research and if notified that something is fake, they remove it and return it to the consignor.


No, the store is called My Sister's Closet(MSC). I only know of them being Arizona they could be other places though. I have never heard of Second Time Around. I was very cautious when I went into MSC the first time but they are very willing to answer any questions about the products. The stores in Scottsdale end up with a large amount of LVs.  Me and my sister are going to check those stores out next.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-WHITE...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19961711


----------



## starrymaz

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-WHITE...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19961711



The bag is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-WHITE...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19961711





starrymaz said:


> The bag is fake.


Ugh! Someone paid almost $125 with shipping for that!


----------



## callyne18

ozmodiar said:


> Leather Alexandra in champagne


 
wow! thanks ozmodiar!


----------



## callyne18

Hyacinth said:


> Please always post a clear photo of the creed patch especially if you own the bag. Thanks!


 
oooppssiee! sorry about that. here is the patch!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! Someone paid almost $125 with shipping for that!


I was on my cell when I saw it on ebay I thought something was a little off but couldn't tell the inside pics didn't help me. I was waiting for more pics which I never received. then forgot about it till my ebay reminder popped up with about 10min to spare. The only thing that made me think authentic is because I seen a bag that looked similar to it not the same but similar I wanted to know what it was.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

here is the one I have seen before and loved it but no nothing about it
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&si=xLCkOjkeuroLxJrxcXzc4LTrk5Q%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> here is the one I have seen before and loved it but no nothing about it
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&si=xLCkOjkeuroLxJrxcXzc4LTrk5Q%3D&viewitem=



That's why it's so important to read the creed patch. Not only does the one in the white one say the bag is made of split SUEDE but the cutting and stitching on the patch is horrible (in fact the stitching all over the bag is a complete mess, just look at the teather tab that goes through the front buckle), there's hardly any depth to the creed stamping, and Coach _never_ used that kind of lining in _anything_ it ever made.

You're lucky you missed it.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I wasn't going to bid on it I couldn't see the pics on my cell clear enough. I wanted to know what it was so I knew what to look for. I didn't even have the money and don't want to buy any now. I am saving for my trip this weekend. I just loved that style and I know coach made that style just not sure what it was called.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> That's why it's so important to read the creed patch. Not only does the one in the white one say the bag is made of split SUEDE but the cutting and stitching on the patch is horrible (in fact the stitching all over the bag is a complete mess, just look at the teather tab that goes through the front buckle), there's hardly any depth to the creed stamping, and Coach _never_ used that kind of lining in _anything_ it ever made.
> 
> You're lucky you missed it.


I think Hyacinth quoted the wrong post when she referred to the listing for the fake bag. 

This is the fake: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-WHITE...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19961711

*Please don't mistakenly report the teal leather 13372 tote that was quoted in error. **


*


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I think Hyacinth quoted the wrong post when she referred to the listing for the fake bag.
> 
> This is the fake: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-WHITE...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19961711
> 
> *Please don't mistakenly report the teal leather 13372 tote that was quoted in error. **
> 
> *



I'm sorry about that - that's what happens when I ignore my own 2-cups-of-coffee rule. The white one was a nasty mess, not the teal one.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

what is the teal one


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ok so my ds loves this and my mind went black what is this? I know poppy lol


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ok so my ds loves this and my mind went black what is this? I know poppy lol


I swear its a spotlight Help my sister really like it


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> ok so my ds loves this and my mind went black what is this? I know poppy lol





Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I swear its a spotlight Help my sister really like it


Is it style 13869?

This listing doesn't have enough pictures but it looks like the bag you're asking for: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COACH-POPPY...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e61ea5861


----------



## AndagainSalvage

hey! This is for sale for what seems like a great price but I am not sure what it's called. I'd like to see if it's worth the purchase. Anybody know the name of the bag, or the style # so I can do an eBay search?


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^That's a beautiful bag...great find!  It's a Hamptons Vintage Leather Carryall in Bordeaux, 11086.  It retailed for $798.


----------



## crowfan21f

OK, the search function being down is killing me. I was looking through one of last summer's blogs and this bag was there as the *Coach Beach Leather Large Tote*, and I have been racking my laptop's brain for the last two hours trying to find out more info. Does anyone know if this actually was ever released and the style number?


----------



## sassy702

Can someone please help me out with this....I think it is the original Casmin agenda. Any idea how old this is?  Opinions please...TIA

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/coach leather turnlock/


----------



## ozmodiar

crowfan21f said:


> OK, the search function being down is killing me. I was looking through one of last summer's blogs and this bag was there as the *Coach Beach Leather Large Tote*, and I have been racking my laptop's brain for the last two hours trying to find out more info. Does anyone know if this actually was ever released and the style number?



These bags are from the Pierre Le Tan collection of spring 2010.

14961 Beach Leather Large Tote in ivory (also came in seafoam) $598
14960 Beach Embossed Exotic Large Tote in gray $698


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sassy702 said:


> Can someone please help me out with this....I think it is the original Casmin agenda. Any idea how old this is?  Opinions please...TIA
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/coach leather turnlock/


Casmin or Cashin?  I personally doubt it's Cashin years, looks like an old jotterpad holder to me, specially w/ the blue/white ticking.


----------



## sassy702

Oops I meant Cashin. hummmm I wonder what the heck this is.




bunnymasseuse said:


> Casmin or Cashin?  I personally doubt it's Cashin years, looks like an old jotterpad holder to me, specially w/ the blue/white ticking.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

thank-you!! WOW. She only wants $150 for it and claims it's just like new 



ecj*waxy said:


> ^^That's a beautiful bag...great find!  It's a Hamptons Vintage Leather Carryall in Bordeaux, 11086.  It retailed for $798.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

please help what is this cute little thing?Do you have any info on her at all?


----------



## tcl_111

hello, I am starting to get interested in Coach and I hope you ladies can help me to identify the bag in the pictures. Is it authentic?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

tcl_111 said:


> hello, I am starting to get interested in Coach and I hope you ladies can help me to identify the bag in the pictures. Is it authentic?


This is NOT the thread for authentic requests, though this IS: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-new-post.html

Please be sure to post more pictures, the 2 you have included won't be enough.


----------



## tcl_111

bunnymasseuse said:


> This is NOT the thread for authentic requests, though this IS: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-new-post.html
> 
> Please be sure to post more pictures, the 2 you have included won't be enough.




noted! sorry about that


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> please help what is this cute little thing?Do you have any info on her at all?


Rare Coach Ltd Edt Archive Bleeker St. Mini Hobo 13785


----------



## Daelilly

bunnymasseuse said:


> Rare Coach Ltd Edt Archive Bleeker St. Mini Hobo 13785


 
Very nice little bag. I hope you caught her!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Daelilly said:


> Very nice little bag. I hope you caught her!


I am praying lol I thought she was cute little bag Time left:23h


----------



## ecj*waxy

AndagainSalvage said:


> thank-you!! WOW. She only wants $150 for it and claims it's just like new


You're welcome!  That's a steal!  I hope you get it!


----------



## ngalliga

Hi all..  I am in the middle of buying this bag and was wondering what style it is??? It looks like a good deal I think!

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/clo/2242055056.html


----------



## SantinoBee

Hi, I'm all confused as to where I should post etc. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about vintage leather coach purse numbers here.

Does it tell you a year or anything amusing like that? I have a few vintage coach bags.
This one I'm getting rid of, and wanted to know what the numbers meant first. Thanks.

008-9010


----------



## BeenBurned

SantinoBee said:


> Hi, I'm all confused as to where I should post etc. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about vintage leather coach purse numbers here.
> 
> Does it tell you a year or anything amusing like that? I have a few vintage coach bags.
> This one I'm getting rid of, and wanted to know what the numbers meant first. Thanks.
> 
> 008-9010


Hello and welcome! 

The site can be a bit overwhelming when you first arrive and it takes some getting used to to learn to navigate it.

This post gives a lot of helpful information, including serial number explanations: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-34.html#post16881722

If you want to know whether a specific Coach bag is authentic, you can post clear pictures of the front, back, inside, creed, hardware, and strap here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-847.html

Post your authenticity questions as requested in the first post of that above thread: Authenticate this COACH

This is the information we need in addition to pics:

Item: 
Listing number: (if applicable)
Seller: (if applicable)
Link: (if applicable)
Comments:


----------



## Hyacinth

SantinoBee said:


> Hi, I'm all confused as to where I should post etc. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about vintage leather coach purse numbers here.
> 
> Does it tell you a year or anything amusing like that? I have a few vintage coach bags.
> This one I'm getting rid of, and wanted to know what the numbers meant first. Thanks.
> 
> 008-9010



A serial number that's all numbers doesn't mean anything. We need to see photos of the inside and outside and know the measurements to authenticate OR identify any bag.


----------



## SantinoBee

BeenBurned said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> The site can be a bit overwhelming when you first arrive and it takes some getting used to to learn to navigate it.
> 
> This post gives a lot of helpful information, including serial number explanations: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-34.html#post16881722
> 
> If you want to know whether a specific Coach bag is authentic, you can post clear pictures of the front, back, inside, creed, hardware, and strap here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-847.html
> 
> Post your authenticity questions as requested in the first post of that above thread: Authenticate this COACH
> 
> This is the information we need in addition to pics:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number: (if applicable)
> Seller: (if applicable)
> Link: (if applicable)
> Comments:




I know it's a 70's real coach bag... or at least that I'm 100% sure, I was just wondering if it's like a VIN on a car. Year/motor it came with/place it was made/colour...


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I am praying lol I thought she was cute little bag Time left:23h


 :cry:I should have made my DH go to dinner by himself I lost a lady bid at the last 13 sec $2 more and my cell was not fast enough. she sold for $55 I was going to bid $100 I wish I would have as my first bid but I like to start slow my fault.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^It always helps me to bid from the start exactly how much Iqm willing to pay and if someone wins it for more then I rest easy knowing I tried but some are willing to spend more than I was.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

def noted I should have done that in the beginning. I will find her again I am sure she was adorable


----------



## wis3ly

ngalliga said:


> Hi all..  I am in the middle of buying this bag and was wondering what style it is??? It looks like a good deal I think!
> 
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/clo/2242055056.html



Legacy Thompson Satchel. Quite a deal there.


----------



## BeenBurned

sassy702 said:


> Can someone please help me out with this....I think it is the original Casmin agenda. Any idea how old this is?  Opinions please...TIA
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/coach leather turnlock/





bunnymasseuse said:


> Casmin or Cashin?  I personally doubt it's Cashin years, looks like an old jotterpad holder to me, specially w/ the blue/white ticking.


Bunny was correct. 

I don't know the name or style number for this item but I found a listing for what appears to be the same item! It originally came with a notepad and pencil. 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/cricket/items/Leather_Coach_note_pad_Coach_pencil


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> def noted I should have done that in the beginning. I will find her again I am sure she was adorable



If there's something you want badly, use a sniping service. Set your bid and then don't worry about it. Of course you still should check the bidding once the auction's almost over but at least if you bid your absolute maximum or a tiny bit over you won't have to worry about missing something because you were busy doing something else or because you were having computer problems. You can still be outbid but like Bunny said, that's just because someone else was willing to spend more.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Hyacinth said:


> If there's something you want badly, use a sniping service. Set your bid and then don't worry about it. Of course you still should check the bidding once the auction's almost over but at least if you bid your absolute maximum or a tiny bit over you won't have to worry about missing something because you were busy doing something else or because you were having computer problems. You can still be outbid but like Bunny said, that's just because someone else was willing to spend more.


whats a sniping service? sorry I have been with ebay for years and never heard of it. I will from now on bid what I want and still watch. I know if I got outbid with my highest bid I would be as upset


----------



## Hyacinth

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> whats a sniping service? sorry I have been with ebay for years and never heard of it. I will from now on bid what I want and still watch. I know if I got outbid with my highest bid I would be as upset



You open an account with a sniping service, give them your Ebay ID and password (always make sure the service you use has been recommended by people you trust) and set your maximum bid. The service bids for you right before the listing ends, usually about 5 or 6 seconds before. No bidding wars, no "forgot to check", and you can cancel any bid any time up to 5 minutes before the end of the auction if you change your mind or find out that the item is fake or the seller isn't trustworthy.

I like eSnipe, they have a free trial period and once that's over they charge a fee only on the auctions you've won. You need to set up an account to cover the fees. 
http://www.esnipe.com/
http://www.esnipe.com/


----------



## CoachVB

Hyacinth said:


> You open an account with a sniping service, give them your Ebay ID and password (always make sure the service you use has been recommended by people you trust) and set your maximum bid. The service bids for you right before the listing ends, usually about 5 or 6 seconds before. No bidding wars, no "forgot to check", and you can cancel any bid any time up to 5 minutes before the end of the auction if you change your mind or find out that the item is fake or the seller isn't trustworthy.
> 
> I like eSnipe, they have a free trial period and once that's over they charge a fee only on the auctions you've won. You need to set up an account to cover the fees.
> http://www.esnipe.com/
> http://www.esnipe.com/



Thank you for the recommendation.  I will certainly try this.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

oh thanks so much


----------



## ngalliga

wis3ly said:


> Legacy Thompson Satchel. Quite a deal there.


 
Yay!!!  It looks like she will soon be all mine! I haven't been this smitten with a bag in quite some time and for the money.....eek!!


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> You open an account with a sniping service, give them your Ebay ID and password (always make sure the service you use has been recommended by people you trust) and set your maximum bid. The service bids for you right before the listing ends, usually about 5 or 6 seconds before. No bidding wars, no "forgot to check", and you can cancel any bid any time up to 5 minutes before the end of the auction if you change your mind or find out that the item is fake or the seller isn't trustworthy.
> 
> I like eSnipe, they have a free trial period and once that's over they charge a fee only on the auctions you've won. You need to set up an account to cover the fees.
> http://www.esnipe.com/
> http://www.esnipe.com/


 
Hyacith, I like you more and more all the time.


----------



## Daelilly

Bidding is quite interesting.  Many times if I hold until the end to bid, the bid doesn't go as as high.  If I start high, it seems someone always has to push the limit by a little.

I've sold a bit on eBay using two accounts...one in my husband's name and the other mine. 
I've experimented with beginning listings low and then hoping (fingers crossed) and then I've started some at my bottom dollar I would take. iI get a lot more watchers when I start low and let people bid up, but it's very risky, especially when it's a Coach and there is a lot of competition.

Personally, I found myself rebidding on something I want and "inching" up just to see how high I have to go to get in the lead.  Yeah, it's kinda compulsive, but fun.  I usually have a top dollar in mind when I play this game.  Sellers like bidders like me.  I drive up the price.  When I'm really serious about something, I don't play this game.

It's very addicting...bidding that is.  Kinda like Coaches...they're addicting too.



bunnymasseuse said:


> ^It always helps me to bid from the start exactly how much Iqm willing to pay and if someone wins it for more then I rest easy knowing I tried but some are willing to spend more than I was.


----------



## Daelilly

ngalliga said:


> Yay!!! It looks like she will soon be all mine! I haven't been this smitten with a bag in quite some time and for the money.....eek!!


 
Tell us if you got it!  Pics are needed.  We must I D this one!


----------



## noshoepolish

Can anyone identify the bag in this ebay listing?  It sold.  i was watching it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=rwou3FCA2ylQWwBQlXGn1%2B5PmH0%3D&viewitem=

Item:  260747564280
Seller:  snccare 

Thanks.


----------



## Wildhair

Hey ladies, Can anyone here help me with the name of this bag? I have had her for a while and can't seem to fine out any info on her. Her ID# is D4G-9955. Any info would be very helpful! Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

Wildhair said:


> Hey ladies, Can anyone here help me with the name of this bag? I have had her for a while and can't seem to fine out any info on her. Her ID# is D4G-9955. Any info would be very helpful! Thanks



It's called a Trail Bag and was made in 1994. The retail price in one of my 1995 catalogs was $216.


----------



## ozmodiar

noshoepolish said:


> Can anyone identify the bag in this ebay listing?  It sold.  i was watching it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=rwou3FCA2ylQWwBQlXGn1%2B5PmH0%3D&viewitem=
> 
> Item:  260747564280
> Seller:  snccare
> 
> Thanks.



This is from the men's line. Using the almost legible photos, I managed to pull the drilldown pic and found the name thru google.

Smithton Leather Tote (#70345) $698


----------



## Wildhair

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Trail Bag and was made in 1994. The retail price in one of my 1995 catalogs was $216.




Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## noshoepolish

Thanks.  Put it in my watch list.  I have seen 2 on ebay recently and neither listing was specific enough to tell me the name/style number of the bag.



ozmodiar said:


> This is from the men's line. Using the almost legible photos, I managed to pull the drilldown pic and found the name thru google.
> 
> Smithton Leather Tote (#70345) $698


----------



## cheapskate

Is this a legit Coach?  And, if so, what was the name?  TIA


----------



## Just a Fan




----------



## cheapskate

Is this a legit Coach? And, if so, what was the name? TIA


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cheapskate said:


> Is this a legit Coach? And, if so, what was the name? TIA


I suggest you use the "Authenticate This" thread first... we'll need to see pictures of the inside as well.

This thread is more of a "I forget the name of this bag" as opposed to asking if something is authentic or not.


----------



## cheapskate

bunnymasseuse said:


> I suggest you use the "Authenticate This" thread first... we'll need to see pictures of the inside as well.
> 
> This thread is more of a "I forget the name of this bag" as opposed to asking if something is authentic or not.



That's the only pic I have.  It's not an ebay item or something I saw for sale somewhere.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cheapskate said:


> That's the only pic I have.  It's not an ebay item or something I saw for sale somewhere.


Maybe if you search some online auction sites you can find someone selling the same bag and ask for the style # on the inside?


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Google #15567


----------



## BeenBurned

cheapskate said:


> Is this a legit Coach? And, if so, what was the name? TIA


That's a stock photo of style 15567.


----------



## cheapskate

Awesome.  Thanks a bunch, guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

cheapskate said:


> Awesome.  Thanks a bunch, guys!!!!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/welcome.gif


----------



## OhMyNay

ok so I don't have a pic but there was a purse I saw at Woodbury last month that the SA said was part of the Kristin Collection. It was a coral/orange color, leather and had gold tone chain links on both sides. It had a boxy shape to it and a zip top. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Nolia

I wanted to add my two Coaches to the reference library I guess, but I don't know if they've been added before.  I've searched the names but not sure if they belong to any collection?

COACH Soho Pleated Optic Signature Tote Bag Brown





COACH Leather Gallery E/W (what does that mean?) Tote White





COACH Chelsea Horse & Carriage Signature Satchel Handbag Black
(pic to come)

COACH Poppy Signature Zippy Wallet Brown
(pic to come)


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> I wanted to add my two Coaches to the reference library I guess, but I don't know if they've been added before.  I've searched the names but not sure if they belong to any collection?
> 
> COACH Soho Pleated Optic Signature Tote Bag Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COACH Leather Gallery E/W (what does that mean?)* Tote White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Chelsea Horse & Carriage Signature Satchel Handbag Black
> (pic to come)
> 
> COACH Poppy Signature Zippy Wallet Brown
> (pic to come)


E/W = east/west. It means the bag is wider than it is tall. 

The opposite is N/S, which means a bag is taller than it is wide.


----------



## SantinoBee

Can I post pictures here of 4 coach bags I have?
I want to know a bit more about them because I am selling some of them. I'd like to know when they are from and what price range I should try to sell them for. 
If I can post pictures here, I will as soon as someone replies.
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

SantinoBee said:


> Can I post pictures here of 4 coach bags I have?
> I want to know a bit more about them because I am selling some of them. I'd like to know when they are from and what price range I should try to sell them for.
> If I can post pictures here, I will as soon as someone replies.
> Thanks.


If you aren't sure of authenticity, please post here first: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-867.html

If you know the bags are authentic, post pictures here of the full bag and a clear picture of the creed. 

If someone knows the style name of the bag, they'll let you know. 

As for selling prices, you can do searches of current and completed listings for the style name and number to see what they're listed for and what they've sold for.


----------



## SantinoBee

They've never been cleaned before, they could use some sprucing up.


----------



## SantinoBee

And these 2:


----------



## Hyacinth

SantinoBee said:


> They've never been cleaned before, they could use some sprucing up.



Ergo Mini Zip 1998

Pocket Purse from 1994


----------



## Hyacinth

SantinoBee said:


> And these 2:



Can you post the serial number of the second bag, and the measurements of both? Thanks!


----------



## SantinoBee

The longer small one is 321-9729 
9" long
4-5" high
1.5" thick

008-9010
8" high
8" side to side...
(it's a square...)
about 2" thick.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hyacinth

SantinoBee said:


> The longer small one is 321-9729
> 9" long
> 4-5" high
> 1.5" thick
> 
> 008-9010
> 8" high
> 8" side to side...
> (it's a square...)
> about 2" thick.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Thanks for the information. 

Both were made sometime between the mid-1970s to the late 1980s. The top one is a Dinky Bag and the square one is called a Compact Pouch.


----------



## SantinoBee

Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## Hyacinth

SantinoBee said:


> Thanks a lot for the information!



You're welcome!


----------



## CoachEnvy

please help ASAP.............on this craigslist item near me.........is it legit?  the price says $120.00 OBO......if it is legit what should i offer??


http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/2273431248.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachEnvy said:


> please help ASAP.............on this craigslist item near me.........is it legit?  the price says $120.00 OBO......if it is legit what should i offer??
> 
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/2273431248.html


This thread is NOT an authentication thread...however THIS one is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-new-post.html

I doubt you'll find someone willing to tell you how much to pay for it... we all have our limits on what we would pay for something depending on how much we have and how bad we want it.


----------



## CoachEnvy

bunnymasseuse said:


> This thread is NOT an authentication thread...however THIS one is:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-new-post.html
> 
> I doubt you'll find someone willing to tell you how much to pay for it... we all have our limits on what we would pay for something depending on how much we have and how bad we want it.




thanks!


----------



## HouseOfWu

Hi everybody!   Anybody know the name of this style?


----------



## OhMyNay

I've been wanting a bright colored coach...what style is this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Coach...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa99b9638#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## OhMyNay

or this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-LARGE-BL...H_Handbags&hash=item3366363494#ht_2400wt_1141


----------



## AriellaLovesVB

Friends, I posted to the wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## OhMyNay

OhMyNay said:


> ok so I don't have a pic but there was a purse I saw at Woodbury last month that the SA said was part of the Kristin Collection. It was a coral/orange color, leather and had gold tone chain links on both sides. It had a boxy shape to it and a zip top.
> 
> Any ideas?



I FIGURED IT OUT! Its a Kristin Leather Pleated Satchel 15339 in tea rose. There was only one left and some girl took it!!!  I didn't even get to find out how much it was at Woodbury but I'm figuring its rare at an outlet right since it's a Full Priced bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

HouseOfWu said:


> Hi everybody!   Anybody know the name of this style?



Do you have a photo of the inside showing the creed stamp and serial number? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

OhMyNay said:


> or this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-LARGE-BL...H_Handbags&hash=item3366363494#ht_2400wt_1141



Both of them have other styles that are similar, so without seeing the serial number it's very hard to narrow it down.


----------



## katev

Yesterday I purchased the ladybug motif boxy straw tote 4439. The bag is in very good used condition and I want to make sure that it stays that way! I would like to learn more about it, if possible. 

I'd be very grateful if one of the authentication experts could check their records or catalogs to try and find more information. The serial number is A05K-4439 so it was made in 2005 and I've read that that it originally sold for $398. You can see pics of the bag in the reveal thread at the link below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-first-craigslist-purchase-bag-truly-fit-lady-672236.html

The bag was listed on CL as a "limited edition" and all of the ebay ads also describe it as a "limited edition" but I don't see anything on the creed confirming that. The creed does say that it is made  in China of hand-woven straw so that does sound kind of special. How do you define a limited edition and is the description accurate for this bag? 

I've just cleaned and conditioned the leather trim and gently brushed the straw and suede and crystal areas, but I've never owned a suede bag - and the suede is applied onto various materials (leather and straw) which makes it a bit tricky to clean and maintain. 

Do you know if the appliques are made of suede or nubuck? And what's the difference anyway? I plan to buy a suede brush and eraser but if anyone has other suggestions for keeping these areas clean I would love to hear them! 

I really love this new (to me!) bag and I want to make sure that she stays beautiful for a long. long time. Thank you in advance for any information you can provide!


----------



## noshoepolish

It is not a limited edition.  They made tons and tons of them.


----------



## katev

noshoepolish said:


> It is not a limited edition. They made tons and tons of them.


 
I see, thanks. So it is not a true limited edition unless it is marked as a "limited edition" on the creed?


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Yesterday I purchased the ladybug motif boxy straw tote 4439. The bag is in very good used condition and I want to make sure that it stays that way! I would like to learn more about it, if possible.
> 
> I'd be very grateful if one of the authentication experts could check their records or catalogs to try and find more information. The serial number is A05K-4439 so it was made in 2005 and I've read that that it originally sold for $398. You can see pics of the bag in the reveal thread at the link below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-first-craigslist-purchase-bag-truly-fit-lady-672236.html
> 
> The bag was listed on CL as a "limited edition" and all of the ebay ads also describe it as a "limited edition" but I don't see anything on the creed confirming that. The creed does say that it is made  in China of hand-woven straw so that does sound kind of special. How do you define a limited edition and is the description accurate for this bag?
> 
> I've just cleaned and conditioned the leather trim and gently brushed the straw and suede and crystal areas, but I've never owned a suede bag - and the suede is applied onto various materials (leather and straw) which makes it a bit tricky to clean and maintain.
> 
> Do you know if the appliques are made of suede or nubuck? And what's the difference anyway? I plan to buy a suede brush and eraser but if anyone has other suggestions for keeping these areas clean I would love to hear them!
> 
> I really love this new (to me!) bag and I want to make sure that she stays beautiful for a long. long time. Thank you in advance for any information you can provide!



Sometimes sellers use "Limited Edition" for an item that was only sold in select Coach stores, although I've never read any statement by Coach of what it actually means - probably depends on what quadrant the Moon is in on that particular day or what Reed Krakoff read in his tea leaves that morning.

Most of what Coach calls Limited Editions didn't have any special series number (like "Number 50 of 100") on the creed. Yours was called a Ladybug Applique Boxy Tote and although I'm still looking for a catalog that shows it, the matching wristlet #6544 WAS listed as a Limited Edition in the Early Spring 2005 catalog. The Wayback Machine seems to be down but if I think of it I'll try looking for the bag again later.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Sometimes sellers use "Limited Edition" for an item that was only sold in select Coach stores, although I've never read any statement by Coach of what it actually means - probably depends on what quadrant the Moon is in on that particular day or what Reed Krakoff read in his tea leaves that morning.


 
I get it! It doesn't really matter because she is still special to me, I was just confused by the term, thanks!


----------



## HouseOfWu

Hyacinth said:


> Do you have a photo of the inside showing the creed stamp and serial number? Thanks!



This is a bad pic but the only one I have:





Also, here is the same style in a lighter color but the serial number is cut off:









Thanks for helping!


----------



## Hyacinth

HouseOfWu said:


> This is a bad pic but the only one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is the same style in a lighter color but the serial number is cut off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping!



Found it! 

Cafe Bag from the Soho Lightweights line, probably made between 1991 to 1993 - very nice!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay and there is nothing on this bag.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I also noticed there was an x on it and I have heard that means its from a tjmax or marshal's or stores like that.


----------



## HouseOfWu

Hyacinth said:


> Found it!
> 
> Cafe Bag from the Soho Lightweights line, probably made between 1991 to 1993 - very nice!



You are great.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay and there is nothing on this bag.



Your bag was made in February, 1998. You aren't apt to find too many 13-year old bags on ebay, which is why your search wasn't successful.



Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I also noticed there was an x on it and I have heard that means its from a tjmax or marshal's or stores like that.


Yes, the X means that it was sent to a discounter.


----------



## jenniletv

Can anyone tell me what this means on a tab hanging on a bag?

"#F14578, mad op sat cryl sv/buu" - what kind of bag is this?

Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jenniletv said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means on a tab hanging on a bag?
> 
> "#F14578, mad op sat cryl sv/buu" - what kind of bag is this?
> 
> Thanks!!


Madison op art satchel carryall. 

sv/buu indicates the hardware and color of the bag. It would have silver hardware but I don't know what color "buu" is for. 


This is the style: http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht..._Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283&_rdc=1


----------



## jenniletv

That would not be the right tag for a croc embossed carryall in bone or grey??

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jenniletv said:


> Can anyone tell me what this means on a tab hanging on a bag?
> 
> "#F14578, mad op sat cryl sv/buu" - what kind of bag is this?
> 
> Thanks!!





BeenBurned said:


> Madison op art satchel carryall.
> 
> sv/buu indicates the hardware and color of the bag. It would have silver hardware but I don't know what color "buu" is for.
> 
> 
> This is the style: http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht..._Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283&_rdc=1





jenniletv said:


> That would not be the right tag for a croc embossed carryall in bone or grey??
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Is there a listing that you're looking at? If so, please post the listing and seller ID. 

If it's a listing for a croc embossed bag with that tag and serial number, either one of two things is happening. 

Either the tag doesn't belong with the bag. It's possible that tags end up with the wrong bag.

Or if a croc embossed bag has 14578 on the creed, then the bag is fake because that style number belongs to a fabric bag with the op art signature pattern.


----------



## jenniletv

No the creed says 14601.  I think the tag was put on the wrong bag.  I bought it from bonz (http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sdbritt/items/23177936)

And then I resold it with the tag still in the bag but the new seller brought it to my attention that it was not the right tag...so I was trying to figure out what bag that tag was supposed to be on.


----------



## BeenBurned

jenniletv said:


> No the creed says 14601.  I think the tag was put on the wrong bag.  I bought it from bonz (http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sdbritt/items/23177936)
> 
> And then I resold it with the tag still in the bag but the new seller brought it to my attention that it was not the right tag...so I was trying to figure out what bag that tag was supposed to be on.


The croc embossed bag is authentic. That's the most important thing to know. 

Tags can get separated from the bags they come on and frequently end up with the wrong bag. That's probably what happened in this case.


----------



## jenniletv

BeenBurned said:


> The croc embossed bag is authentic. That's the most important thing to know.
> 
> Tags can get separated from the bags they come on and frequently end up with the wrong bag. That's probably what happened in this case.


 

Yeah I had it authenticated here back in January when I bought it, so I was not doubting that,   but thanks for the second look for me.    The buyer I sold it to still wants the bag regardless but I feel bad that I did not notice the tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

jenniletv said:


> Yeah I had it authenticated here back in January when I bought it, so I was not doubting that,   but thanks for the second look for me.    The buyer I sold it to still wants the bag regardless but I feel bad that I did not notice the tag.


You're welcome.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

BeenBurned said:


> Your bag was made in February, 1998. You aren't apt to find too many 13-year old bags on ebay, which is why your search wasn't successful.
> 
> 
> Yes, the X means that it was sent to a discounter.


wow thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> wow thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## n.molnar

That is a Wonderful Bag, Jen!!! 



Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay and there is nothing on this bag.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

n.molnar said:


> That is a Wonderful Bag, Jen!!!


Thanks i really like the leather they used on this one


----------



## audss

Hi,
I have this bag a few years, and have used it lots - it's massively resilient. 
Just wondering the name!
Thanks.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

audss said:


> Hi,
> I have this bag a few years, and have used it lots - it's massively resilient.
> Just wondering the name!
> Thanks.


Patent gallery tote Retailed for $398 please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Daelilly

audss said:


> Hi,
> I have this bag a few years, and have used it lots - it's massively resilient.
> Just wondering the name!
> Thanks.


 Nice bag!  Love the color.


----------



## iheartbags17

greenpixie said:


> LCD = Laced.  It is the Soho Leather Laced Large Hobo.



Agree.  Good eye.


----------



## cass29

Hi everyone! This is my first post AND my first coach bag! How exciting! I bought this bag about 1 week ago at my outlet and wanted to know if this was a MMF or a FP delete. The bullseye in the creed and no F in the second set of numbers in the serial number tells me this is a FP delete. However, what threw me off was on the receipt, they list the item number as *F15409* (F means MMF!) Now I'm confused. Thank you for your help!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573644014/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573648512/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573650114/in/photostream/


----------



## katev

It's definitely an FP delete, they often reprint the paper tickets with an F to show that it was sold at the outlet, but it originally came from a boutique for the reasons you mentioned. Congratulations on your first Coach and your first post! Nice bag!


----------



## Daelilly

I just had this delivered.  I love the quality.  What is it's name.  It will clean up real nice.


----------



## Daelilly

cass29 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post AND my first coach bag! How exciting! I bought this bag about 1 week ago at my outlet and wanted to know if this was a MMF or a FP delete. The bullseye in the creed and no F in the second set of numbers in the serial number tells me this is a FP delete. However, what threw me off was on the receipt, they list the item number as *F15409* (F means MMF!) Now I'm confused. Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573644014/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573648512/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573650114/in/photostream/


 Congratulations!  Nice bag!  Watch out...it is your first, BUT won't be your last!


----------



## Daelilly

Daelilly said:


> I just had this delivered. I love the quality. What is it's name. It will clean up real nice.


I think I figured this out.  It's a Willis bag mini brief.  I think it was made 1995 because the code read E5C.  How would I know if it was 1985?  Would this be a shoulder bag/satchel?  WOW...these older Coaches are sure nice.  Hardware/leather is incredible.  Is this vachetta leather?


----------



## cass29

Thank you *Daelilly* and *Katev* for your help and warm welcomes! I hope you guys see my thank you's (I am still trying to figure out how to quote more than one quote at a time!  )


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> I think I figured this out.  It's a Willis bag mini brief.  I think it was made 1995 because the code read E5C.  How would I know if it was 1985?  Would this be a shoulder bag/satchel?  WOW...these older Coaches are sure nice.  Hardware/leather is incredible.  Is this vachetta leather?



It was just called a Willis Bag by Coach.

Read my post at the Answers To Authenticity Questions about figuring out year codes - post 34, I think.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> It was just called a Willis Bag by Coach.
> 
> Read my post at the Answers To Authenticity Questions about figuring out year codes - post 34, I think.


 
Thanks again Hyacith!  I check out post 34 and I understand it now.  Now I'll research vachetta leather.  I have much to learn!


----------



## MarneeB

cass29 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post AND my first coach bag! How exciting! I bought this bag about 1 week ago at my outlet and wanted to know if this was a MMF or a FP delete. The bullseye in the creed and no F in the second set of numbers in the serial number tells me this is a FP delete. However, what threw me off was on the receipt, they list the item number as *F15409* (F means MMF!) Now I'm confused. Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573644014/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573648512/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61169378@N05/5573650114/in/photostream/


 
You lucky girl! Nice find, that's a beautiful bag! Welcome to tPF!


----------



## BrittanyRaeann

Got his at a Coach Outlet store, and therefore don't know the style/name. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Thanks again Hyacith!  I check out post 34 and I understand it now.  Now I'll research vachetta leather.  I have much to learn!



No. it's not Vachetta leather, just Coach's standard glove-tanned cowhide. But the research on Vachetta should be interesting.


----------



## Hyacinth

BrittanyRaeann said:


> Got his at a Coach Outlet store, and therefore don't know the style/name. Can anyone help? Thanks!



Please post the serial number from the creed patch. Thanks!


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> No. it's not Vachetta leather, just Coach's standard glove-tanned cowhide. But the research on Vachetta should be interesting.


Yes, the vachetta research was interesting.  I don't think I would like it.  Sound like a pair of sandals I owned that showed every water spot.  Feet are a bad place for vachetta.


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Yes, the vachetta research was interesting.  I don't think I would like it.  Sound like a pair of sandals I owned that showed every water spot.  Feet are a bad place for vachetta.



For sure! It's pretty when it ages but it takes a lot of TLC.


----------



## whateve

BrittanyRaeann said:


> Got his at a Coach Outlet store, and therefore don't know the style/name. Can anyone help? Thanks!


It is called a Soho pleated signature tote.


----------



## iwuvcoach

New to the forum and not sure how everything works. I have two coach bags I just bought from Ebay and wanted to determine if they are fake, but am unable to start a new thread. I have the serial numbers and posting numbers.
04M-5662 listing #:120703251768
E2828-41856 listing # 270727510676
I would put this in the authenticate this forum, but I am blocked for some reason.
Sorry


----------



## Hyacinth

iwuvcoach said:


> New to the forum and not sure how everything works. I have two coach bags I just bought from Ebay and wanted to determine if they are fake, but am unable to start a new thread. I have the serial numbers and posting numbers.
> 04M-5662 listing #:120703251768
> E2828-41856 listing # 270727510676
> I would put this in the authenticate this forum, but I am blocked for some reason.
> Sorry



The first one is fake - there are mistakes in the pattern, the style is fake, the serial number is in an incorreect format and has year and plant codes that would never have been used with that Signature Optic style of pattern. Also the inside zipper pull is NOT the kind Coach uses. Get your money back.
BTW, the seller already has one Negative for selling a fake purse - that should have been a red flag. He or she obviously doesn't bother to authenticate before selling which is a violation of Ebay rules.

The second one seems to be ok.


----------



## BeenBurned

iwuvcoach said:


> New to the forum and not sure how everything works. I have two coach bags I just bought from Ebay and wanted to determine if they are fake, but am unable to start a new thread. I have the serial numbers and posting numbers.
> 04M-5662 listing #:120703251768
> E2828-41856 listing # 270727510676
> I would put this in the authenticate this forum, but I am blocked for some reason.
> Sorry





Hyacinth said:


> The first one is fake - there are mistakes in the pattern, the style is fake, the serial number is in an incorreect format and has year and plant codes that would never have been used with that Signature Optic style of pattern. Also the inside zipper pull is NOT the kind Coach uses. Get your money back.
> BTW, the seller already has one Negative for selling a fake purse - that should have been a red flag. He or she obviously doesn't bother to authenticate before selling which is a violation of Ebay rules.
> 
> The second one seems to be ok.


Do not buy from *olidi10*. 

The seller's feedback stinks, the bag you asked about is fake, a recent neg was received for an "alleged" fake.

Seller sold this bag which if the serial number was typed as is on the bag, the prefix is incorrect and the suffix has an incorrect style number for this bag: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-DRAWSTRIN...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a7973cb

Seller also sold a fake Dooney: View Item


----------



## kathy2614

Hi ladies.  I picked up three bags at an estate sale and need help identifying 2.  I know the third is a dinky bag, but I don't know what line they are from or when they were made.  Can you help?  I will try to link to my album.  I put a few pictures of deer I saw outside my dining room window yesterday just for your enjoyment.!!!  Note the snow.


https://picasaweb.google.com/113240...?authkey=Gv1sRgCL6lwNC_l-Pkeg&feat=directlink


----------



## kathy2614

kathy2614 said:


> Hi ladies.  I picked up three bags at an estate sale and need help identifying 2.  I know the third is a dinky bag, but I don't know what line they are from or when they were made.  Can you help?  I will try to link to my album.  I put a few pictures of deer I saw outside my dining room window yesterday just for your enjoyment.!!!  Note the snow.
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/113240...?authkey=Gv1sRgCL6lwNC_l-Pkeg&feat=directlink




Also,  sometimes they look black and tan,  other times navy and tan


----------



## BrittanyRaeann

whateve said:


> It is called a Soho pleated signature tote.



Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Also,  sometimes they look black and tan,  other times navy and tan



The first black and tan one is a Broadway Satchel Spectator, style # is 6891. All your Spectator styles are from right around 1989-1990, and Coach's black from that period could look like navy or really dark gray but yours are definitely black.

The Dinky Bag Spectator is style # 6375. The third one is called a Scout Bag Spectator, style # 6890.

Nice finds! I've always liked the Spectator styles, they were the first Coach bags I ever bought. Enjoy! And thanks for the bonus pics!


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> The first black and tan one is a Broadway Satchel Spectator, style # is 6891. All your Spectator styles are from right around 1989-1990, and Coach's black from that period could look like navy or really dark gray but yours are definitely black.
> 
> The Dinky Bag Spectator is style # 6375. The third one is called a Scout Bag Spectator, style # 6890.
> 
> Nice finds! I've always liked the Spectator styles, they were the first Coach bags I ever bought. Enjoy! And thanks for the bonus pics!



Thanks for the ID's Hyacinth.  The Broadway Satchel Spectator is in absolutely pristine condition.  It doesn't even look like it has ever been used.

Once again,  Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Thanks for the ID's Hyacinth.  The Broadway Satchel Spectator is in absolutely pristine condition.  It doesn't even look like it has ever been used.
> 
> Once again,  Thanks



You're welcome


----------



## iwuvcoach

BeenBurned said:


> Do not buy from *olidi10*.
> 
> The seller's feedback stinks, the bag you asked about is fake, a recent neg was received for an "alleged" fake.
> 
> Seller sold this bag which if the serial number was typed as is on the bag, the prefix is incorrect and the suffix has an incorrect style number for this bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-DRAWSTRIN...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a7973cb
> 
> Seller also sold a fake Dooney: View Item


Thank you so much Been Burned and Hyacinth. Olidi10 is refunding me everything. Woo Hoo! Thanks for all the help. Can you assist one more time???
Item listing:280652749027
Coach serial #:G078246347

Ebay is getting me into trouble. I am buying way too many bags, but I just love Coach.


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Anyone know anything about this satchel? Though the creed is faint it appears to be 215-4702. Thanks in advance.


----------



## noshoepolish

It is from the lightweight collection.


----------



## Hyacinth

iwuvcoach said:


> Thank you so much Been Burned and Hyacinth. Olidi10 is refunding me everything. Woo Hoo! Thanks for all the help. Can you assist one more time???
> Item listing:280652749027
> Coach serial #:G078246347
> 
> Ebay is getting me into trouble. I am buying way too many bags, but I just love Coach.



Ok, but please try again to post in the Authenticate thread from now on or the Mods will move or delete your posts. Go to page 1, post 1 for info on the format you need to use, and go to the Last page to post your question. 

There aren't enough photos or details of the bag, I would not recommend bidding on ANYTHING unless the seller posts pics of the creed patch, inside and hardware and gives the bag's measurements.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jardin de Lis said:


> Anyone know anything about this satchel? Though the creed is faint it appears to be 215-4702. Thanks in advance.



Noshoepolish is right. If it's about 11x8x5 it's probably the Soft Satchel from the Lightweights Collection, style # 4055. It's probably from around 1987 or 1988.


----------



## iwuvcoach

Hyacinth said:


> Ok, but please try again to post in the Authenticate thread from now on or the Mods will move or delete your posts. Go to page 1, post 1 for info on the format you need to use, and go to the Last page to post your question.
> 
> There aren't enough photos or details of the bag, I would not recommend bidding on ANYTHING unless the seller posts pics of the creed patch, inside and hardware and gives the bag's measurements.


It still will not allow me into the Authenticate this thread. It says this:Thank you for being a part of our TPF community. Currently, your account does NOT have private messaging, avatars and signatures enabled. You may also not create discussion threads of your own. 

You need to contribute 10 posts in existing discussions and have 5 days of membership before the forum automatically upgrades your account and enables these features.


Sorry!


----------



## Jardin de Lis

noshoepolish said:


> It is from the lightweight collection.


 


Hyacinth said:


> Noshoepolish is right. If it's about 11x8x5 it's probably the Soft Satchel from the Lightweights Collection, style # 4055. It's probably from around 1987 or 1988.


 
Thank you very much.


----------



## BeenBurned

iwuvcoach said:


> Thank you so much Been Burned and Hyacinth. Olidi10 is refunding me everything. Woo Hoo! Thanks for all the help. Can you assist one more time???
> Item listing:280652749027
> Coach serial #:G078246347
> 
> Ebay is getting me into trouble. I am buying way too many bags, but I just love Coach.


You're welcome. I'm glad you're getting your refund. I hope the seller doesn't intend to relist and rip off another buyer.

Regarding your authenticity question, please repost in the "authenticate this Coach" thread in the format suggested in post #1: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html


----------



## BeenBurned

iwuvcoach said:


> It still will not allow me into the Authenticate this thread. It says this:Thank you for being a part of our TPF community. Currently, your account does NOT have private messaging, avatars and signatures enabled. You may also not create discussion threads of your own.
> 
> You need to contribute 10 posts in existing discussions and have 5 days of membership before the forum automatically upgrades your account and enables these features.
> 
> 
> Sorry!


You don't need to create (or start) a thread. Go to that thread and scroll down to the bottom left side of the page. 

There's a 

 button that if you click it, it'll open a text box. Or further to the center of the bottom of the page, there's a "quick reply" box where you can type your post.


----------



## Hyacinth

That's strange, you shouldn't need to "Create a discussion thread of your own", you should be able to just click on the Post Reply link at the bottom of the last page in the Authenticate This Coach thread, or just type your question in the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page. The entire Authenticate thread is just a single thread. If you're not using one of those links or boxes, or replying to a specific post by using the Quote button in that post, maybe that's what's causing you to be blocked.

Try it that way and if it happens again, try looking through the subjects farther down in the main list on the Forum, there may be some subjects you can reply to and add to your post count. Just don't click on any link that says anything like "Create a new thread".

ETA - Sorry, I didn't see that BeenBurned had already answered.


----------



## poppygirl1989

Hello  I have perused this forum before but have never written anything!  I have a question for all of you though. I picked up this bag today at a thrift store for $35!!! It looks real and basically like new, but I am not sure if it is a real Coach bag and if it is, what bag it is. In the pictures it looks dark purple, but it is black. The inside is purple. Can anyone help me out?? Thanks in advance


----------



## LucyinPA

Newbie here...


I would like help authenticating a Coach handbag.  Below are photos of the bag, the tag and the label from inside the bag.  Notice the lack of a hyphen in the number on the label.  It says G72 9951.



My research led me to the Patricias Legacy 9551 handbags but mine does not have a slip pocket on the back  - it is simply sewn straight across.  My guess is that it is not genuine.  I would gratefully appreciate any help.


I hope I did this right and...at the right place!





  Thanks,
  LucyinPA



lh4.googleusercontent.com/_pExrR30z8ZA/TZznt4LQREI/AAAAAAAAAZ4/wzy1zq7ypsI/s512/Coach%20inside%20tag%20number.jpg

lh5.googleusercontent.com/_pExrR30z8ZA/TZzn3aYHMFI/AAAAAAAAAaI/U7OBGo8X598/s512/Coach%20all.jpg


lh4.googleusercontent.com/_pExrR30z8ZA/TZzo2ahy_sI/AAAAAAAAAao/i4U5czQo1aM/s1152/Coach%20tag.jpg


----------



## LucyinPA

Newbie...photos failed! Trying again.

 I would like help to authenticating a Coach handbag.  Below are photos of the bag, the tag and the label from inside the bag.  Notice the lack of a hyphen. It says G72 9951.


 My research led me to the Patricias Legacy 9551 handbags but mine does not have a slip pocket on the back  - it is simply sewn straight across.  My guess is that it is not genuine.  I would gratefully appreciate any help.


Hope the second time is a charm!

  Thanks,
  LucyinPA


----------



## Hyacinth

LucyinPA said:


> Newbie...photos failed! Trying again.
> 
> I would like help to authenticating a Coach handbag.  Below are photos of the bag, the tag and the label from inside the bag.  Notice the lack of a hyphen. It says G72 9951.
> 
> 
> My research led me to the Patricia&#8217;s Legacy 9551 handbags but mine does not have a slip pocket on the back  - it is simply sewn straight across.  My guess is that it is not genuine.  I would gratefully appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> Hope the second time is a charm!
> 
> Thanks,
> LucyinPA



Patricia's Legacy bags aren't supposed to have an outside slip pocket on the back so that's not a problem. I'm not sure where you read that information but it's not correct. They have a hidden back pocket underneath the flap but not an outside pocket. Yours is genuine.

Next time please post any questions about authenticity in the Coach Shopping - Authenticate this Coach thread using the format requested in post #1 on Page 1 of the thread. Thanks!


----------



## BerryWriter

Hyacinth said:


> Next time please post any questions about authenticity in the Coach Shopping - Authenticate this Coach thread using the format requested in post #1 on Page 1 of the thread. Thanks!



You must be so tired of having to post that over and over. You'd think people would know that a thread called  "ID This Coach" and one called "Authenticate This Coach" are for two separate purposes. 

Thanks to you, BeenBurned and all of the member who devote so much time to helping with IDs and authenticating!


----------



## brrreeeyuh

poppygirl1989 said:


> Hello  I have perused this forum before but have never written anything!  I have a question for all of you though. I picked up this bag today at a thrift store for $35!!! It looks real and basically like new, but I am not sure if it is a real Coach bag and if it is, what bag it is. In the pictures it looks dark purple, but it is black. The inside is purple. Can anyone help me out?? Thanks in advance


This is the Mia op art sateen maggie. If you got it for $35 that's an amazing deal!! This bag is still in full-price stores. The only thing that concerns me is that in the photos the hardware looks gold/brass and I am fairly sure that this bag only came with silver hardware. But other than that it looks authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Next time please post any questions about authenticity in the  Coach Shopping - Authenticate this Coach thread using the format  requested in post #1 on Page 1 of the thread. Thanks!     



BerryWriter said:


> You must be so tired of having to post that over and over. You'd think people would know that a thread called  "ID This Coach" and one called "Authenticate This Coach" are for two separate purposes.
> 
> Thanks to you, BeenBurned and all of the member who devote so much time to helping with IDs and authenticating!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

brrreeeyuh said:


> This is the Mia op art sateen maggie. If you got it for $35 that's an amazing deal!! This bag is still in full-price stores. The only thing that concerns me is that in the photos the hardware looks gold/brass and I am fairly sure that this bag only came with silver hardware. But other than that it looks authentic



You're welcome


----------



## pluckygirl

Can someone tell me if this is a real coach bag?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Horse-Car...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6ac1eb6


----------



## BeenBurned

pluckygirl said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a real coach bag?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Horse-Car...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6ac1eb6


It looks okay.

In the future, please post authenticity questions here using the format requested in the first post of the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-928.html


----------



## pluckygirl

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay.
> 
> In the future, please post authenticity questions here using the format requested in the first post of the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-928.html


 

Thank you for the quick response and for the reassurance.  I am sorry I posted in the wrong thread.  There are so many wonderful places here on Purse Forum...I think I was lost.     Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## BeenBurned

pluckygirl said:


> Thank you for the quick response and for the reassurance.  I am sorry I posted in the wrong thread.  There are so many wonderful places here on Purse Forum...I think I was lost.     Happy Friday everyone!


You're welcome. 

It is confusing. No apology is necessary.


----------



## Moia

I found a fascinating Coach bag in a thrift store that I couldn't resist; it's a really cool pattern that I'd like help identifying - It's a satchel with yellow patent leather trim and a signature print fabric but the coolest part is that the background to the signature fabric is a muted but multicolored collage of beautiful womens faces kind of like they're cut out from Vogue or some such magazine  and , if you look closely, some maps of exotic places. Can anyone tell me the name of this ? (I know a photo thousand words but at the moment I dont have the ability to take any.) Thanks in advance for any leads !


----------



## BeenBurned

Moia said:


> I found a fascinating Coach bag in a thrift store that I couldn't resist; it's a really cool pattern that I'd like help identifying - It's a satchel with yellow patent leather trim and a signature print fabric but the coolest part is that the background to the signature fabric is a muted but multicolored collage of beautiful womens faces kind of like they're cut out from Vogue or some such magazine  and , if you look closely, some maps of exotic places. Can anyone tell me the name of this ? (I know a photo thousand words but at the moment I dont have the ability to take any.) Thanks in advance for any leads !


It doesn't sound like anything familiar to me but you said it yourself. We need to see pictures.


----------



## zuzulik

can you please tell me name of the model?
http://oblecenie.bazos.sk/inzerat/7529704/Mala-listova-kabelka-vinocej-farby.php
thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Moia said:


> I found a fascinating Coach bag in a thrift store that I couldn't resist; it's a really cool pattern that I'd like help identifying - It's a satchel with yellow patent leather trim and a signature print fabric but the coolest part is that the background to the signature fabric is a muted but multicolored collage of beautiful womens faces kind of like they're cut out from Vogue or some such magazine  and , if you look closely, some maps of exotic places. Can anyone tell me the name of this ? (I know a photo thousand words but at the moment I dont have the ability to take any.) Thanks in advance for any leads !



Coach did a few bags in fashion mag-type prints a few years ago but those styles were also HIGHLY faked. When you can get photos of the inside and outside of the bag, please post them.


----------



## Hyacinth

zuzulik said:


> can you please tell me name of the model?
> http://oblecenie.bazos.sk/inzerat/7529704/Mala-listova-kabelka-vinocej-farby.php
> thanks!



Not only is your photo not showing, but my MalwareBytes anti-spyware software is blocking the site. Please use a more secure site such as Photobucket.com to host your photos.

I would advise NOT clicking on that link especially if someone doesn't have a strong anti-malware/anti-spyware program installed and running.


----------



## Moia

Ok, I have photos ! I took photos with my cell, texted them to my brother who then emailed them back to me. Am uploading one here just to get the ID but will put the rest on the Please Authenticate thread. 



edited to add: Aargh ! I apparently dont remember how to upload from photobucket. Suggestions ?


----------



## Moia

Let's try this....

Will repost these and more on the Authenticate Thread


----------



## BeenBurned

Moia said:


> Ok, I have photos ! I took photos with my cell, texted them to my brother who then emailed them back to me. Am uploading one here just to get the ID but will put the rest on the Please Authenticate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add: Aargh ! I apparently dont remember how to upload from photobucket. Suggestions ?





Moia said:


> Let's try this....
> 
> Will repost these and more on the Authenticate Thread


Is there a picture of the creed? I have my doubts about whether this is really Coach.

*EDITED TO ADD:*  I saw the post and pics on AT Coach and the bag is definitely fake. Return it for a refund. It's illegal for them to have sold a fake, knowingly or not.


----------



## Moia

Here's the photo of the Creed but it's really, really hard to read. In bright light, I can make out that  it says, "This is a Coach Bag. It was handcrafted in China from the finest materials trimmed with genuine leather. Its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to eduring quality." The number is oddly short, No. 3940 or possibly 3040.

(More photos are now in the Authenticate This thread since I'm trying not to bog down this one with anything but questions re: the pattern name; I know people are particular about posting in proper threads.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Moia said:


> Here's the photo of the Creed but it's really, really hard to read. In bright light, I can make out that  it says, "This is a Coach Bag. It was handcrafted in China from the finest materials trimmed with genuine leather. Its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to eduring quality." The number is oddly short, No. 3940 or possibly 3040.
> 
> (More photos are now in the Authenticate This thread since I'm trying not to bog down this one with anything but questions re: the pattern name; I know people are particular about posting in proper threads.)


I posted above, on the authenticate thread and again now. 

Sorry but they sold you a fake.


----------



## merekat703

Moia said:


> Let's try this....
> 
> Will repost these and more on the Authenticate Thread


 Very fake..


----------



## Hyacinth

Moia said:


> Here's the photo of the Creed but it's really, really hard to read. In bright light, I can make out that  it says, "This is a Coach Bag. It was handcrafted in China from the finest materials trimmed with genuine leather. Its superior craftsmanship and attention to detail reflect our commitment to eduring quality." The number is oddly short, No. 3940 or possibly 3040.
> 
> (More photos are now in the Authenticate This thread since I'm trying not to bog down this one with anything but questions re: the pattern name; I know people are particular about posting in proper threads.)



I agree with BeenBurned, that is not even CLOSE to a real Coach style. You need to demand a full refund immediately. File a complaint with the local police if they refuse.


----------



## Moia

Well, drats but not the end of the world. THANK YOU LADIES !!!


----------



## katev

Could you tell me when the bag at the links below was made or released? It doesn't have a creed patch. 

It is a Kristin crossbody 45128 (MSRP $158). I bought it at the Coach Orlando International Drive outlet yesterday. The manager told me that it is still a full-price bag in the boutique stores but I don't find it on the Coach website. I remember looking at this bag (or something very similar) at the boutique last year - but Coach has re-released Kristins several times, so it is hard to keep them all straight. Thanks in advance for your help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/or...ost18621395.html?highlight=45128#post18621395


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^*katev*, it is a current release.  It is on the Nordstrom website...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-kristin-leather-cross-body/3161180?origin=category&resultback=2638


----------



## katev

ecj*waxy said:


> ^^*katev*, it is a current release. It is on the Nordstrom website...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-kristin-leather-cross-body/3161180?origin=category&resultback=2638


 
Thank you, ecj*waxy! That's great news! :urock:


----------



## ecj*waxy

katev said:


> Thank you, ecj*waxy! That's great news! :urock:


You're welcome!


----------



## angel76

I just got this in a thrift store and can't find any information on it. Can someone here provide any information such as the type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h332/skipper_b/Coach/


----------



## BeenBurned

angel76 said:


> I just got this in a thrift store and can't find any information on it. Can someone here provide any information such as the type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h332/skipper_b/Coach/


Please return the bag, demand a refund and tell them that it was illegal for them to sell a fake. 

Knowingly or not, it's illegal to sell fakes and sellers have a responsibility to authenticate any items before putting them out for sale.


----------



## angel76

Thanks, I will be going back tomorrow and taking care of it. For my future reference, what should I have looked for to tell me this was fake?


----------



## katev

angel76 said:


> Thanks, I will be going back tomorrow and taking care of it. For my future reference, what should I have looked for to tell me this was fake?


 
Just to let you know, I once returned a fake to a charity thrift shop. I assumed that they didn't know it was fake and that they would be very willing to make an exchange as soon as I explained - I was wrong! Here's the story of my fake thrift store buy:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ive-been-banned-from-the-thrift-store-626756.html

I hope you don't have a similar unpleasant experience, but I still think that you should stand your ground and insist that they let you return it. Good luck!

As far as what to look for, my fake had mis-spelled words in the creed, I probably should have noticed that!


----------



## angel76

katev said:


> Just to let you know, I once returned a fake to a charity thrift shop. I assumed that they didn't know it was fake and that they would be very willing to make an exchange as soon as I explained - I was wrong! Here's the story of my fake thrift store buy:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ive-been-banned-from-the-thrift-store-626756.html
> 
> I hope you don't have a similar unpleasant experience, but I still think that you should stand your ground and insist that they let you return it. Good luck!
> 
> As far as what to look for, my fake had mis-spelled words in the creed, I probably should have noticed that!


 
Oh no, I hope that doesn't happen to me. I have never been to this thrift store before and didn't notice their return policy. They had the purse in a seperate room with formal wear and I spotted the purse as soon as I walked in. I have never had a Coach bag but I had been wanting one as well as a Dooney for a long time. The purse was heavy and all of the hardware says coach and the creed inside seemed right and the leather on it was nice and really soft so I felt confident it was real at the time. I've been looking and looking for something noticeable that I missed, but I don't see anything. I know that it is because I have no prior experience with them or maybe I would have spotted it. I just don't want it to happen again. I guess at least if they refuse to refund I'm only out $5 and can say I learned something from it.

If they do refuse to refund it, should I send the purse to Coach and explain to them what happened or just toss it?


----------



## BeenBurned

angel76 said:


> Oh no, I hope that doesn't happen to me. I have never been to this thrift store before and didn't notice their return policy. They had the purse in a seperate room with formal wear and I spotted the purse as soon as I walked in. I have never had a Coach bag but I had been wanting one as well as a Dooney for a long time. The purse was heavy and all of the hardware says coach and the creed inside seemed right and the leather on it was nice and really soft so I felt confident it was real at the time. I've been looking and looking for something noticeable that I missed, but I don't see anything. I know that it is because I have no prior experience with them or maybe I would have spotted it. I just don't want it to happen again. I guess at least if they refuse to refund I'm only out $5 and can say I learned something from it.
> 
> If they do refuse to refund it, should I send the purse to Coach and explain to them what happened or just toss it?


It's probably not a good idea to buy designer items from thrift shops until you learn some of the signs of obvious fakes. To be honest, I've rarely found authentic items at thrifts and most of the employees don't have a clue about authenticity.

(I recently found and authentic Dooney and a Gucci in with the "junk" bags while in the locked case, they had horrendous fakes for big bucks. I lucked out and bought the ones they assumed were fake.)

In your case, you'll never see that lining on any authentic Coach. Also, the more hardware, snaps, zipper pulls, etc. that you find with "Coach" on them, the more likely it is that the bag is fake. Your bag isn't a style that Coach made although it's trying to be some type of Carly bag.

Other details such as stitching, creed text, serial numbers, fonts, etc. take time and practice to recognize. 

Even though it's just $5, it should never have been sold and the store should be on notice that it's illegal to sell items without verifying authenticity. 

If they ban you because you stand your ground on insisting on a return, so be it. THey don't deserve your business or your money.

Good luck.


----------



## angel76

Thank you. Hopefully it will be a drama free return.


----------



## katev

angel76 said:


> Oh no, I hope that doesn't happen to me. I have never been to this thrift store before and didn't notice their return policy. They had the purse in a seperate room with formal wear and I spotted the purse as soon as I walked in. I have never had a Coach bag but I had been wanting one as well as a Dooney for a long time. The purse was heavy and all of the hardware says coach and the creed inside seemed right and the leather on it was nice and really soft so I felt confident it was real at the time. I've been looking and looking for something noticeable that I missed, but I don't see anything. I know that it is because I have no prior experience with them or maybe I would have spotted it. I just don't want it to happen again. I guess at least if they refuse to refund I'm only out $5 and can say I learned something from it.
> 
> If they do refuse to refund it, should I send the purse to Coach and explain to them what happened or just toss it?


 
Just destroy it


----------



## ciaobella72

Does anyone have a clue to the proper names of these bags.

Link: http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g468/ciaorissa72/large brown braided carryall/

Link: http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g468/ciaorissa72/Red Coach purse/

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

ciaobella72 said:


> Does anyone have a clue to the proper names of these bags.
> 
> Link: http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g468/ciaorissa72/large brown braided carryall/
> 
> Link: http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g468/ciaorissa72/Red Coach purse/
> 
> TIA!



Signature Braided Tote for the first one.

Why don't you just call Coach's Customer Service and give them the style number. They have the names in their system, usually that's something they don't get wrong.


----------



## ciaobella72

I'm sorry but I have no idea what the style # is...how would I find that?



Hyacinth said:


> Signature Braided Tote for the first one.
> 
> Why don't you just call Coach's Customer Service and give them the style number. They have the names in their system, usually that's something they don't get wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

ciaobella72 said:


> I'm sorry but I have no idea what the style # is...how would I find that?


The style number is the second half of the serial number.


----------



## ciaobella72

I had NO idea...thank you BB...learned something new today! 


BeenBurned said:


> The style number is the second half of the serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

ciaobella72 said:


> I had NO idea...thank you BB...learned something new today!


You're welcome.


----------



## caramellattes

http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110413/427r5/0260kjl_19.jpeg
Thanks! I never see this one!


----------



## katev

caramellattes said:


> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110413/427r5/0260kjl_19.jpeg
> Thanks! I never see this one!


 
It's a Poppy Gold Leather Star Spotlight Tote 16050. I've seen them at my outlet recently. They come is silver leather also. Here's one on ebay (NMA):  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-Poppy-Star-Leather-Spotlight-16050-GOLD-INS-/270694264378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin3f06a2ae3a


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *caramellattes* 

 http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/...260kjl_19.jpeg
Thanks! I never see this one!     



katev said:


> It's a Poppy Gold Leather Star Spotlight Tote 16050. I've seen them at my outlet recently. They come is silver leather also. Here's one on ebay (NMA):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-Poppy-Star-Leather-Spotlight-16050-GOLD-INS-/270694264378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin3f06a2ae3a



Just a caveat. The pictures in that listing don't belong to the seller.


----------



## Trajik

I recently got into Coach bags, just love them.  I bought this one from a family member but she doesn't remember what its called and I can't find anything when using the serial number as a search.  It was given to her as a gift from a previous boyfriend. It has all the signs of being authentic, I think it just came out so long ago that there isn't any info on it.  Any help would be appreciated.  The serial number is F04M-1424.


----------



## katev

Trajik said:


> I recently got into Coach bags, just love them. I bought this one from a family member but she doesn't remember what its called and I can't find anything when using the serial number as a search. It was given to her as a gift from a previous boyfriend. It has all the signs of being authentic, I think it just came out so long ago that there isn't any info on it. Any help would be appreciated. The serial number is F04M-1424.


 
From the serial number it was made in 2004.

Starrymaz showed a pic of that bag in an earlier ID post; she confirms the style number but didn't mention the name the bag.  Here's the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id...post14189637.html?highlight=1424#post14189637


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> I recently got into Coach bags, just love them.  I bought this one from a family member but she doesn't remember what its called and I can't find anything when using the serial number as a search.  It was given to her as a gift from a previous boyfriend. It has all the signs of being authentic, I think it just came out so long ago that there isn't any info on it.  Any help would be appreciated.  The serial number is F04M-1424.



I don't have a name for it either, probably Studded Duffle of some kind. You can call Coach's Customer Service number and they can give you a name for the style. It's from 2004 and there usually aren't many for sale - IF it's genuine.

What worries me is that there are differences in the details between yours and the photo from Coach's website. If you compare it to the photo Starrymaz posted, the Coach pic shows a front clip. Or is your photo showing the *back* of your bag instead of the front?

And is there any way you can post a larger photo of the creed patch?


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> And is there any way you can post a larger photo of the creed patch?


 
Trajik, I have struggled getting clear pics of the creed patch many times. This is what usually works for me:

Make sure that your camera in on the automatic "A" setting and that you have selected the macro feature (it looks like a little icon of a tulip or other flower.) Use good strong light and make sure that you can read the creed clearly through the frame finder before snapping the picture. 

On my camera, the macro function messes up the frame alignment so you may have to experiment to get the entire creed into the picture. On my camera, the top of the pic is cut off on macro, so I have to ignore the orientation I see through the frame finder and move the image up to get a full picture.

If I still can't read the creed from the pic, I brush the patch with light-colored eyeshadow (I got that tip from BebePurse, I think that talc or other powder would work okay, too.) That brings out the details so that you can try retaking the photo. Good luck!


----------



## Trajik

Thanks for all the replies.  I did take good, clear photos but when I tried attaching them, they were too large and I didn't know how to compress the file, so I shrunk the image which resulted in poor photos.  I did call COACH today and give them the serial number and they told me that it is called a Signature Perforated Duffel.  It's a beautiful bag and I really love it.  I haven't seen any like it anywhere online.  And yes, that is the back of the purse lol.  I didn't realize it until you said something.  The purse has a dog leash clip to hold it closed.  After I called COACH, I went to my local outlet and asked one of the cashiers if she knew where I could get it authenticated and she told me no   But she did tell me that its not a style that you usually find in the replicas and that in her opinion, she thought it was authentic.  But I am heading over to the thread where you get them authenticated and posting a link to my photobucket to see if its real.  Thanks for all the help gals!


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I did take good, clear photos but when I tried attaching them, they were too large and I didn't know how to compress the file, so I shrunk the image which resulted in poor photos.  I did call COACH today and give them the serial number and they told me that it is called a Signature Perforated Duffel.  It's a beautiful bag and I really love it.  I haven't seen any like it anywhere online.  And yes, that is the back of the purse lol.  I didn't realize it until you said something.  The purse has a dog leash clip to hold it closed.  After I called COACH, I went to my local outlet and asked one of the cashiers if she knew where I could get it authenticated and she told me no   But she did tell me that its not a style that you usually find in the replicas and that in her opinion, she thought it was authentic.  But I am heading over to the thread where you get them authenticated and posting a link to my photobucket to see if its real.  Thanks for all the help gals!



The best way to post photos is to take large pics and save them to your computer that way, then upload the full-size pics to Photobucket. Don't resize them, just post the links to the PB pics here so we can see the full-size photos. 

And as long as you verified that the original photo was of the back of the bag, I'm not worried about authenticity. Counterfeiters back then usually didn't pay so much attention to details.


----------



## agent_606

I can't find anything on this bag. I don't even know if its authentic!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

agent_606 said:


> I can't find anything on this bag. I don't even know if its authentic!


Not authentic, and a horrible Coach attempted Fake at that!


----------



## agent_606

bunnymasseuse said:


> Not authentic, and a horrible Coach attempted Fake at that!



Aw my poor mom, I figured as much Haha


----------



## Hyacinth

agent_606 said:


> Aw my poor mom, I figured as much Haha



Wherever your mom bought that, she needs to go back and DEMAND a full refund. If she bought it from Ebay or from an online site and used a credit card she needs to either file a claim or contact her credit card company to reverse the charge. Selling fakes anywhere in the US is illegal.

If she bought it from someone selling purses out of a car trunk or a pushcart she's probably SOL. Hopefully she'll remember the lesson.


----------



## crowfan21f

Excuse me for my temporary loss of brainpower - but I remember seeing the coated canvas totes for Valentine's Day at Macy's and I don't remember seeing this print in this color? Did I miss them, or is this from a different line? I know seller only has one pic, I wasn't considering buying, just thinking I'm losing it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Tot...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8571248507186164322

NMA!! Thanks!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

crowfan21f said:


> Excuse me for my temporary loss of brainpower - but I remember seeing the coated canvas totes for Valentine's Day at Macy's and I don't remember seeing this print in this color? Did I miss them, or is this from a different line? I know seller only has one pic, I wasn't considering buying, just thinking I'm losing it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Tot...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8571248507186164322
> 
> NMA!! Thanks!!


I would get it authenticated in the Authenticate this thread, after all seller only has one picture so it's hard to know if it really exists or it's a good attempt at a fake!


----------



## BeenBurned

crowfan21f said:


> Excuse me for my temporary loss of brainpower - but I remember seeing the coated canvas totes for Valentine's Day at Macy's and I don't remember seeing this print in this color? Did I miss them, or is this from a different line? I know seller only has one pic, I wasn't considering buying, just thinking I'm losing it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Tot...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8571248507186164322
> 
> NMA!! Thanks!!





bunnymasseuse said:


> I would get it authenticated in the Authenticate this thread, after all seller only has one picture so it's hard to know if it really exists or it's a good attempt at a fake!


I agree that you should post on the AT thread. (If you can request more pics from the seller in the meantime, that would help.)

Although blurry, the tag doesn't look right. And I've never seen the color either.


----------



## ansaturday

Hi all,

Can you help Identify this Briefcase. I posted a thread on the Authentication board and was told it looked ok.. Just want to check my research on this bag. I think it is a Kensington Briefcase. Possibly circa 1996. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ansaturday

ansaturday said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you help Identify this Briefcase. I posted a thread on the Authentication board and was told it looked ok.. Just want to check my research on this bag. I think it is a Kensington Briefcase. Possibly circa 1996. Any help is appreciated.



I did a little more digging. Is looks to be style number 5279 in Mahogany. I just want to make sure the year is 1996. It looks to be by the serial number. Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that you should post on the AT thread. (If you can request more pics from the seller in the meantime, that would help.)
> 
> Although blurry, the tag doesn't look right. And I've never seen the color either.



The front pocket zippers pulls are completely wrong for a Poppy.

And it looks like you can see the indentations where the Coach name was stamped on the price tag.
The straps are too short too.

Please report.


----------



## Hyacinth

ansaturday said:


> I did a little more digging. Is looks to be style number 5279 in Mahogany. I just want to make sure the year is 1996. It looks to be by the serial number. Thanks



You're correct about both the name and the date.


----------



## crowfan21f

bunnymasseuse said:


> I would get it authenticated in the Authenticate this thread, after all seller only has one picture so it's hard to know if it really exists or it's a good attempt at a fake!


 


BeenBurned said:


> I agree that you should post on the AT thread. (If you can request more pics from the seller in the meantime, that would help.)
> 
> Although blurry, the tag doesn't look right. And I've never seen the color either.


 


Hyacinth said:


> The front pocket zippers pulls are completely wrong for a Poppy.
> 
> And it looks like you can see the indentations where the Coach name was stamped on the price tag.
> The straps are too short too.
> 
> Please report.


 
Thanks all! The listing was removed.


----------



## ansaturday

Hyacinth said:


> You're correct about both the name and the date.


Thank you. Hyacinth...you are such a wealth of knowledge...a treasure!!! I hope you are writing a book


----------



## Jardin de Lis

ansaturday said:


> Thank you. Hyacinth...I hope you are writing a book


 
Great idea.


----------



## Hyacinth

ansaturday said:


> Thank you. Hyacinth...you are such a wealth of knowledge...a treasure!!! I hope you are writing a book



I'm sure the fakes manufacturers would love to have all that information to work with!


----------



## ansaturday

Hyacinth said:


> I'm sure the fakes manufacturers would love to have all that information to work with!


Wow...didn't think of that.


----------



## ansaturday

I have another that I need to ID. I bought it at a Coach outlet at some point between 2002 - 2007. It looks to be a Soho Demi or Mini. It says burnished leather - style 7542. Is the color camel? I looked through my tags but can't find it. All that I found was a card on Vachetta leather. Is it vachetta? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

ansaturday said:


> I have another that I need to ID. I bought it at a Coach outlet at some point between 2002 - 2007. It looks to be a Soho Demi or Mini. It says burnished leather - style 7542. Is the color camel? I looked through my tags but can't find it. All that I found was a card on Vachetta leather. Is it vachetta? Any help would be appreciated.



It's a Hamptons Leather Buckle Demi from 2003, original price was $158. It's not Vachetta, just burnished leather, and the color is Tobacco.


----------



## GingerPucci

I am searching to purchase the COACH POPPY PATENT WITH FLOWER LARGE HIGHLIGHT style no. 16313.  I saw this handbag in February and I thought I would be able to purchase it at later date. I was seriously mistaken.  I found out that it was limited edition that was only made for Valentine's Day. I have searched everywhere to locate this purse.  If any one can give me pointers as to locate an authentic Coach bag, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoachVB

There is one on eBay but please have it authenticated here in that thread.

I don't know if that is a reasonable price or not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Pat...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf694bab0

NMA


----------



## ansaturday

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Hamptons Leather Buckle Demi from 2003, original price was $158. It's not Vachetta, just burnished leather, and the color is Tobacco.


I can't thank you enough...just feel blessed that I found this site and you...all of you...


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Would anyone know anything about this wristlet? Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

GingerPucci said:


> I am searching to purchase the COACH POPPY PATENT WITH FLOWER LARGE HIGHLIGHT style no. 16313.  I saw this handbag in February and I thought I would be able to purchase it at later date. I was seriously mistaken.  I found out that it was limited edition that was only made for Valentine's Day. I have searched everywhere to locate this purse.  If any one can give me pointers as to locate an authentic Coach bag, it would be greatly appreciated.


There's a current listing. I've never done business with the seller but the bag looks fine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Pat...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf694bab0


----------



## Hyacinth

Jardin de Lis said:


> Would anyone know anything about this wristlet? Thanks.



Just that it's a legitimate stye #41850 - BUT if a seller sent you that photo or if it's from a sale or auction listing, know that it's a "borrowed" photo from Coach's website, NOT a photo of the actual item you're buying or bidding on. If you're thinking of buying it, ask for a photo of the actual wristlet.


----------



## anhrdh

_Can anyone tell me the name of this bag... possibly its style # as well? TIA ladies _






_This one as well... & does this one look authentic? TIA again _


----------



## Chibi

Could someone tell me what colour/style/season this bag is? 
I received a bag like this for my birthday but I don't know much about coach.
Thanks!


----------



## GingerPucci

BeenBurned said:


> There's a current listing. I've never done business with the seller but the bag looks fine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Pat...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf694bab0


Thanks for the link.  I will check it out.


----------



## lulugirl37

hmm. i;m not sure & i'm not sure where to post this..


----------



## lynzbyz

It's a Bonnie Convertible Foldover.


----------



## ecj*waxy

I think it is an Ergo...style #12250.


----------



## katev

I've never owned any Coach shoes before but I recently acquired a pair of Jenilee mosaic ballet flats and I'd like to know more about them. They are also my first mosaic coach item!

The markings inside the shoes say: Q021 JENILEE F2070/E07 MADE IN CHINA

Does the E07 mean that they were made in 2007? I was surprised to see that the style number begins with an F, does that mean that they were "made for factory"?

Do you know when they were released and the original price and if they came in other colors? Did they may any other Jenilee items that match? When I search under that name I only find shoes.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Sorry for the large size of the photo, I tried to resize it but it doesn't seem to have helped (but my feet are pretty big so I guess that's appropriate!)


----------



## LunaLove

I am hope sick, can't talk, terrible cough and sore throat, so sad I could not wear my bag out! Haha, anyway I was online bored and I ran across this yotube video that shows a leather satchel like bag, kinda like an LV speedy? I took a quick sceencap, also they had legacy for 50 off! Omg! 

Anyway, what bag is that? I want to look it up! Maybe ebay it 

Its the all brown leather on the right...


----------



## noshoepolish

I agree wth ecj.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Ergo Foldover Convertible


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I've never owned any Coach shoes before but I recently acquired a pair of Jenilee mosaic ballet flats and I'd like to know more about them. They are also my first mosaic coach item!
> 
> The markings inside the shoes say: Q021 JENILEE F2070/E07 MADE IN CHINA
> 
> Does the E07 mean that they were made in 2007? I was surprised to see that the style number begins with an F, does that mean that they were "made for factory"?
> 
> Do you know when they were released and the original price and if they came in other colors? Did they may any other Jenilee items that match? When I search under that name I only find shoes.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Sorry for the large size of the photo, I tried to resize it but it doesn't seem to have helped (but my feet are pretty big so I guess that's appropriate!)


Wow! I never interpreted that number as a date code, but now that I'm looking at the style information on my Coach shoes and sneakers and knowing when I got them, I think you're correct. 

If that's the meaning, then those shoes were made in May, 2007. 

The style number is Q021. I'm not sure what the F number means.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! I never interpreted that number as a date code, but now that I'm looking at the style information on my Coach shoes and sneakers and knowing when I got them, I think you're correct.
> 
> If that's the meaning, then those shoes were made in May, 2007.
> 
> The style number is Q021. I'm not sure what the F number means.


 
Thank you!


----------



## katev

LunaLove said:


> I am hope sick, can't talk, terrible cough and sore throat, so sad I could not wear my bag out! Haha, anyway I was online bored and I ran across this yotube video that shows a leather satchel like bag, kinda like an LV speedy? I took a quick sceencap, also they had legacy for 50 off! Omg!
> 
> Anyway, what bag is that? I want to look it up! Maybe ebay it
> 
> Its the all brown leather on the right...


 
I can't see the picture!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome. (Although I said I don't know what the F number means, it definitely doesn't have anything to do with MFF. That much I know. It's possible it might have something to do with the plant where it's made but that's a total guess.)


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. (Although I said I don't know what the F number means, it definitely doesn't have anything to do with MFF. That much I know. It's possible it might have something to do with the plant where it's made but that's a total guess.)


 
Thanks again, do you happen to know if they made any matching bags or other items?


----------



## GingerPucci

BeenBurned said:


> There's a current listing. I've never done business with the seller but the bag looks fine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Poppy-Pat...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf694bab0



I was able to locate the bag through backorders@Coach.com.
I will post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Does this look like anything you girls know of? Said they got it at outlewt, it reminds me of the sophia (http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Madison-S...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4b49b4f)...


----------



## Trajik

Hi,
I have a question about a style number. I don't have photos, I am hoping someone can direct me to a link that would have a picture of this bag or if someone can tell me if this style number even exists. The style number is 9388.
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about a style number. I don't have photos, I am hoping someone can direct me to a link that would have a picture of this bag or if someone can tell me if this style number even exists. The style number is 9388.
> Thanks!



Do you have an auction number, or is this a bag you already own? I don't have any record or photos of that style number. We'd really need to see photos.


----------



## Trajik

*HYACINTH*-I just got a photo of it. Its the only photo I have at the moment. I have asked her for more. I have never seen this bag before and although I own many Coach bags, almost all were purchased from the store. My knowledge therefore is limited which is why I come here. And the two bags that I got from people, I had authenticated here first lol. I apologize for the photo quality, like I said its the only one I have for now. Sorry 
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> *HYACINTH*-I just got a photo of it. Its the only photo I have at the moment. I have asked her for more. I have never seen this bag before and although I own many Coach bags, almost all were purchased from the store. My knowledge therefore is limited which is why I come here. And the two bags that I got from people, I had authenticated here first lol. I apologize for the photo quality, like I said its the only one I have for now. Sorry
> Thanks!



Maybe someone will recognise the style. 

But I'm worried that the C pattern isn't centered quite right on the flap and the fabric on the flap is crooked - check the Cs along the edges of the flap. And the turnlock just seems a bit too big. The leather pad on the strap doesn't look like Coach quality either. Without seeing good clear close-ups of the creed, turnlock and turnlock leather tab it's hard to say but it just doesn't "feel" right to me.


----------



## Trajik

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe someone will recognise the style.
> 
> But I'm worried that the C pattern isn't centered quite right on the flap and the fabric on the flap is crooked - check the Cs along the edges of the flap. And the turnlock just seems a bit too big. The leather pad on the strap doesn't look like Coach quality either. Without seeing good clear close-ups of the creed, turnlock and turnlock leather tab it's hard to say but it just doesn't "feel" right to me.



I thought the C's on the flap looked a little off too. I have asked her for additional photos and for the entire serial number but have not gotten a response so far. I guess we will see. If I get additional photos, I will post them. Thanks so much!


----------



## IHeartCoach

^ That's the leigh. I own it, but that one looks off to me...

Anyone know about the pink bag i posted up there?


----------



## BeenBurned

Trajik said:


> *HYACINTH*-I just got a photo of it. Its the only photo I have at the moment. I have asked her for more. I have never seen this bag before and although I own many Coach bags, almost all were purchased from the store. My knowledge therefore is limited which is why I come here. And the two bags that I got from people, I had authenticated here first lol. I apologize for the photo quality, like I said its the only one I have for now. Sorry
> Thanks!





Hyacinth said:


> Maybe someone will recognise the style.
> 
> But I'm worried that the C pattern isn't centered quite right on the flap and the fabric on the flap is crooked - check the Cs along the edges of the flap. And the turnlock just seems a bit too big. The leather pad on the strap doesn't look like Coach quality either. Without seeing good clear close-ups of the creed, turnlock and turnlock leather tab it's hard to say but it just doesn't "feel" right to me.





Trajik said:


> I thought the C's on the flap looked a little off too. I have asked her for additional photos and for the entire serial number but have not gotten a response so far. I guess we will see. If I get additional photos, I will post them. Thanks so much!



The bag is fake. 



IHeartCoach said:


> ^ That's the leigh. I own it, but that one looks off to me...
> 
> Anyone know about the pink bag i posted up there?



It's trying to look like a Leigh but compare to this authentic listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Leigh-Leg...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6355e0d0

I'm not familiar with the pink bag you posted but it looks doesn't look right. And the strap appears to be plastic.


----------



## ozmodiar

IHeartCoach said:


> Does this look like anything you girls know of? Said they got it at outlewt, it reminds me of the sophia (http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Madison-S...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4b49b4f)...
> 
> images.craigslist.org/3m13p83lb5O15U15S0b3r429d7696c78d17b2.jpg



Yeah, it looks like a copy of the flower Sophia, but this one is fake. The flower Sophia was only made in natural silver op art or black leather.


----------



## Trajik

Thanks ladies, you stopped me from trading my authentic Hampton carryall for the fake  Ya'll are awesome!


----------



## IHeartCoach

ozmodiar said:


> Yeah, it looks like a copy of the flower Sophia, but this one is fake. The flower Sophia was only made in natural silver op art or black leather.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> *HYACINTH*-I just got a photo of it. Its the only photo I have at the moment. I have asked her for more. I have never seen this bag before and although I own many Coach bags, almost all were purchased from the store. My knowledge therefore is limited which is why I come here. And the two bags that I got from people, I had authenticated here first lol. I apologize for the photo quality, like I said its the only one I have for now. Sorry
> Thanks!



I did find Coach's photo of the style that fake is copying, BTW. The style number on the real Leigh is 11141, and you can compare the fake vs the real one, there are some small details that are different.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I did find Coach's photo of the style that fake is copying, BTW. The style number on the real Leigh is 11141, and you can compare the fake vs the real one, there are some small details that are different.


I posted a listing showing decent pictures of an authentic version of that bag and there are some very visible differences: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-203.html#post18828841


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I posted a listing showing decent pictures of an authentic version of that bag and there are some very visible differences: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-203.html#post18828841



Whoops! Forgot about that one.

Twenty lashes with a wet noodle for me. :shame:


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Whoops! Forgot about that one.
> 
> Twenty lashes with a wet noodle for me. :shame:


LOL! No lashes needed or deserved for you. It's easy to miss posts.


----------



## bagbear

http://allygodfreyreps.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/london-calling-at-lisa-adams-photography/

Some kind ladies identified the brown bag on this link as Coach and I wondered if the purple one might be Coach too as the buckle detail is similar.

Can anyone tell me if the purple one on the gold background is Coach and if so what the style name is please?


----------



## Hyacinth

bagbear said:


> http://allygodfreyreps.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/london-calling-at-lisa-adams-photography/
> 
> Some kind ladies identified the brown bag on this link as Coach and I wondered if the purple one might be Coach too as the buckle detail is similar.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the purple one on the gold background is Coach and if so what the style name is please?



I don't think either of them are Coach. The strap ends on the brown one don't look familiar but I could be wrong. The hardware on the purple one doesn't look like anything Coach uses.

Also the photographer works in the UK so it's more likely the bags would be a UK or European brand. You might want to ask at the main forum under "Celebrity Forums - Can you ID?" although they're not technically celebrity bags:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-forums/


----------



## ozmodiar

bagbear said:


> http://allygodfreyreps.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/london-calling-at-lisa-adams-photography/
> 
> Some kind ladies identified the brown bag on this link as Coach and I wondered if the purple one might be Coach too as the buckle detail is similar.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the purple one on the gold background is Coach and if so what the style name is please?



The brown one looks like a Coach Alexandra in acorn (drilldown pic below). 

I don't think the purple one is Coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

ozmodiar said:


> The brown one looks like a Coach Alexandra in acorn (drilldown pic below).
> 
> I don't think the purple one is Coach.



Good catch! You're right, it's a match.I didn't realize the Alexandra had a back zipper pocket.


----------



## wilsrt

Which bag is this? I can't find it anywhere?


----------



## BeenBurned

wilsrt said:


> Which bag is this? I can't find it anywhere?


Sorry but that bag is fake.

Where did you get it and can you get a refund?


----------



## wilsrt

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but that bag is fake.
> 
> Where did you get it and can you get a refund?



I figured it was fake, I just still liked the look at wondered where I could find it. I don't own it. Are people not supposed to buy fake ones or something?

Thanks for your response though!


----------



## Hyacinth

wilsrt said:


> I figured it was fake, I just still liked the look at wondered where I could find it. I don't own it. Are people not supposed to buy fake ones or something?
> 
> Thanks for your response though!



Making and selling fakes is a violation of trademark laws in almost every major country in the world. BUYING fakes makes the buyer a partner to a criminal industry that involves organized crime, child labor and environmental law violations, and that funds everything from street gangs to terrorist organizations INCLUDING Al Quida.

These forums are STRONGLY against the selling, promoting AND buying of illegal countefeit merchandise. I suggest you Google "counterfeits terrorism" before you even think about supporting a despicable and violent criminal industry.


----------



## wilsrt

Hyacinth said:


> Making and selling fakes is a violation of trademark laws in almost every major country in the world. BUYING fakes makes the buyer a partner to a criminal industry that involves organized crime, child labor and environmental law violations, and that funds everything from street gangs to terrorist organizations INCLUDING Al Quida.
> 
> These forums are STRONGLY against the selling, promoting AND buying of illegal countefeit merchandise. I suggest you Google "counterfeits terrorism" before you even think about supporting a despicable and violent criminal industry.


You people are way too into your purses. If i know it's fake, what does it matter?

There are knockoffs of EVERYTHING. I'll be leaving the forums now and going to a flea market.


----------



## BeenBurned

wilsrt said:


> You people are way too into your purses. If i know it's fake, what does it matter?
> 
> There are knockoffs of EVERYTHING. I'll be leaving the forums now and going to a flea market.


I might get slapped but I have to rebut your statement.

It's not a matter of being "way too into purses." One can have a lovely non-designer brand bag and no one would criticize them. The problem isn't that we're label snobs. I have some very nice Tignello, Lodis and other brand items that are not labels that have been faked (that I'm aware of). 

The problem with _counterfeit_ items is that they are associated with organized crime, terrorism, use of child labor, unsafe working conditions, etc. 

The problem goes much deeper than the fake industry taking money from the deep pockets of the designers. If you do a bit of googling of some keywords (as suggested by Hyacinth), you'd be amazed at what you read.

As for "there being knockoffs of *everything*," yes, you are correct and it's very scary. There are fake drugs, fake clothing, shoes, laundry detergents, fake automobile parts -- and about anything else that you think of with a high consumer demand.  

In many cases, use of fakes won't have a physical effect on those who use them, but there are instances where people have been hurt or sickened because they used a counterfeit item. 

Babies might play with the cheap fake keychain their mother has and have brain damage resulting from the high lead levels in the charms.

In fact, my type-1 diabetic son could have had dire consequences based on what happened to him several years ago. He purchased his blood sugar testing test strips from CVS and subequently got a notice that they were counterfeit. 

Somehow, CVS's suppliers got fake test strips and they were distributed to diabetic patients. If patients took the wrong amount of insulin, they could have died as a direct result of the counterfeit item they unknowingly purchased from their pharmacy.

Please do a bit of reading so you really know the consequences and dangers of the industry before condemning us as label whores.


----------



## Hyacinth

Obviously, some people don't care about terrorism, street gangs, and abused children. Or people dying because of counterfeit medicines, auto and even airplane parts.

Good riddance to them.


----------



## LunaLove

katev said:


> I can't see the picture!



ugh yea it has to be downloaded. SIGH. LOL thanks though!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Obviously, some people don't care about terrorism, street gangs, and abused children. Or people dying because of counterfeit medicines, auto and even airplane parts.
> 
> Good riddance to them.


I know. But the optimist in me sometimes makes me think that people are just not understanding the full impact of the industry and perhaps giving them some information, they could be willing to learn.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I know. But the optimist in me sometimes makes me think that people are just not understanding the full impact of the industry and perhaps giving them some information, they could be willing to learn.



I appreciate your optimism and just wish I could share it. But when the most important phrase in someone's vocabulary seems to be "I want", it doesn't seem that reality, research or even conscience stands much of a chance.


----------



## wilsrt

Relating counterfeit purses to your son is a great argument. Not. 



BeenBurned said:


> I might get slapped but I have to rebut your statement.
> 
> It's not a matter of being "way too into purses." One can have a lovely non-designer brand bag and no one would criticize them. The problem isn't that we're label snobs. I have some very nice Tignello, Lodis and other brand items that are not labels that have been faked (that I'm aware of).
> 
> The problem with _counterfeit_ items is that they are associated with organized crime, terrorism, use of child labor, unsafe working conditions, etc.
> 
> The problem goes much deeper than the fake industry taking money from the deep pockets of the designers. If you do a bit of googling of some keywords (as suggested by Hyacinth), you'd be amazed at what you read.
> 
> As for "there being knockoffs of *everything*," yes, you are correct and it's very scary. There are fake drugs, fake clothing, shoes, laundry detergents, fake automobile parts -- and about anything else that you think of with a high consumer demand.
> 
> In many cases, use of fakes won't have a physical effect on those who use them, but there are instances where people have been hurt or sickened because they used a counterfeit item.
> 
> Babies might play with the cheap fake keychain their mother has and have brain damage resulting from the high lead levels in the charms.
> 
> In fact, my type-1 diabetic son could have had dire consequences based on what happened to him several years ago. He purchased his blood sugar testing test strips from CVS and subequently got a notice that they were counterfeit.
> 
> Somehow, CVS's suppliers got fake test strips and they were distributed to diabetic patients. If patients took the wrong amount of insulin, they could have died as a direct result of the counterfeit item they unknowingly purchased from their pharmacy.
> 
> Please do a bit of reading so you really know the consequences and dangers of the industry before condemning us as label whores.


----------



## katev

wilsrt said:


> Relating counterfeit purses to your son is a great argument. Not.


 
Yes, it is a great argument against counterfeits! 

Whether you agree or not, the bottom line is that selling, buying and owning counterfeit items is illegal. It violates both US and international laws and the forum cannot support or endorse illegal actions, even if they wanted to do so. 

It is also morally wrong because, as proven by Interpol, the counterfeit industries support terrible activities such as child slave labor and international terrorism. 

On top of all that, it's just wasting money on a cheaply made item that will look tacky and fall apart quickly. I once bought a fake Kate Spade bag from a street vendor (before I knew the truth about knock-offs) and it looked good for about a month. Then the logo fell off, the stitching on the straps started to unravel, and one of the seams ripped (and I am pretty easy on my bags.)  

It would have been a better investment to have spent the same amount on a nice, no-name bag sold by a legitimate vendor.


----------



## designergoods

Hello
I just won this auctin (my first vintage coach bag) 
http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:ME:MMX&CurrentPage=MyeBayMyMessages#d1
I was told the bag is from the 70's with No 031-2036.
Could anyone advise of the style name or any other information. I greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## BeenBurned

designergoods said:


> Hello
> I just won this auctin (my first vintage coach bag)
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:ME:MMX&CurrentPage=MyeBayMyMessages#d1
> I was told the bag is from the 70's with No 031-2036.
> Could anyone advise of the style name or any other information. I greatly appreciate any input.


Your link doesn't go to the listing you won. It's goes to your messages, presumably where ebay let you know you won.

You need to post the URL to the actual listing page.


----------



## designergoods

BeenBurned said:


> Your link doesn't go to the listing you won. It's goes to your messages, presumably where ebay let you know you won.
> 
> You need to post the URL to the actual listing page.


 
Sorry about that...here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...lhnCEko%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

designergoods said:


> Sorry about that...here is the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...lhnCEko%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Seller *513tonya*

There's no way to authenticate that bag with just one blurry picture. If you haven't paid and if the seller hasn't shipped, please request a clear closeup of the creed.

If you've already paid, please post additional pictures after you get it.


----------



## Hyacinth

designergoods said:


> Sorry about that...here is the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...lhnCEko%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



It may be a Madison Satchel but we really need more photos to identify it. When you get it please stuff it to show its actual shape and take photos of the creed stamp and a three-quarter view of one end of the bag so we can see the shape and how the top zipper is placed. Thanks!


----------



## FrancieD

Hi, I'm new to the forum and wanted to know if anyone can help me identify this Coach bag.  It has a number of 256-5726.  I've attached an image of it (I hope).  Thanks!


----------



## designergoods

Hyacinth said:


> It may be a Madison Satchel but we really need more photos to identify it. When you get it please stuff it to show its actual shape and take photos of the creed stamp and a three-quarter view of one end of the bag so we can see the shape and how the top zipper is placed. Thanks!


 Thank you *beenburned* and *hyacinth* for your input. I did purchase it but requested pictures before it was sent out. They were all very blurry to identify certain elements of the bag. However, I attached a pic of the creed that came out pretty good - at least it is a start. I agree that it looks like a madison style. If needed, I can take more pics when the bag arrives...it was a steal so hopefully it is authentic! Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Hyacinth

designergoods said:


> Thank you *beenburned* and *hyacinth* for your input. I did purchase it but requested pictures before it was sent out. They were all very blurry to identify certain elements of the bag. However, I attached a pic of the creed that came out pretty good - at least it is a start. I agree that it looks like a madison style. If needed, I can take more pics when the bag arrives...it was a steal so hopefully it is authentic! Thank you again for your time.



The creed looks ok. When you get the bag we can take another look.


----------



## Hyacinth

FrancieD said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and wanted to know if anyone can help me identify this Coach bag.  It has a number of 256-5726.  I've attached an image of it (I hope).  Thanks!



We need to see a clear photo of the creed stamp and we also need measurements. Also, is the leather the heavy thick cowhide Coach used on most of their vintage bags or is it a bit thinner and lighter?

Thanks!


----------



## FrancieD

Hyacinth said:


> We need to see a clear photo of the creed stamp and we also need measurements. Also, is the leather the heavy thick cowhide Coach used on most of their vintage bags or is it a bit thinner and lighter?
> 
> Thanks!



Wow, thanks for the quick response!  It measures 11" tall and also 11" wide, with the bottom measuring about !0" by 5".  And here's a picture of the stamping on the inside flap...

Thanks again,

Francie

PS - the cowhide seems pretty thick...it's definitely not flimsy but I really have nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## designergoods

Hyacinth said:


> The creed looks ok. When you get the bag we can take another look.


 Thank you for taking a look. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Hyacinth

FrancieD said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick response!  It measures 11" tall and also 11" wide, with the bottom measuring about !0" by 5".  And here's a picture of the stamping on the inside flap...
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Francie
> 
> PS - the cowhide seems pretty thick...it's definitely not flimsy but I really have nothing else to compare it to.



Since the bottom's rectangular it should be a Drawstring Sac from the Lightweights collection, probably made around 1989 plus or minus a year either way. The Lightweights actually used a lighter-weight leather than most classic Coaches - definitely not flimsy though!


----------



## jelita78

Omg!
I'm missing the boat again..
Please let me know whats the style number for this clutch?


----------



## jelita78

Can u also tell me if this kristin sage a white, or a mushroom?


----------



## Hurrem1001

I need some help identifying some of my bags and a scarf.  I have quite a few, so there's going to be more than one post. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Hurrem1001

If you need any more pics, please let me know, I've got loads. I'd really like the name of the purse, and the name of the line it came from. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> If you need any more pics, please let me know, I've got loads. I'd really like the name of the purse, and the name of the line it came from. Thanks so much!



Please either post photos of the creed patches and serial numbers or post them separately, it makes ID'ing something a LOT easier. We also like to be sure a bag is geniune before putting a name to it. Thanks!


----------



## mandy117

margaritaxmix said:


> I've been seeing a bunch of threads recently requesting ID's on some older (and newer) bag styles.
> 
> Maybe we could compile all of these here and even make this a reference thread?
> 
> If anyone has questions, feel free to post here!


 

I was wondering if you guys could tell me about the coach carly two toned brown leather handbag with the yellow inside? Im not an expert on coach and recently givin a hand me down It has a lot of goldish brass hoops on it and it has a leather handle.It I was just wanting to see if it was real or not. I thought it might be because it feels exactly like real leather and seems like very good quility. i found these pics on ebay this is exactly what my purse looks like tho.Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Hyacinth said:


> Please either post photos of the creed patches and serial numbers or post them separately, it makes ID'ing something a LOT easier. We also like to be sure a bag is geniune before putting a name to it. Thanks!


 
*Only *Mrs Bucket would question the authenticity of my bags, LOL! No problem, I'll post a pic of each bag with it's creed in one post only.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Ok, here's bag #1:


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #2


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #3 This bag doesn't have a creed like so many of the wristlets. Sorry about last pic, I couldn't seem to get the camera to focus correctly.

I've got the price/description tag although I didn't take a pic, but here's what it reads from top to bottom:

F13269  B4/BK
B4/Black

8 84830 66491 1

PAT LTH CLUTCH

9H00049611 8107

MFSRP $168.00
FACTORY $159.00


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #4


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #5


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #6


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #7


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag #8


----------



## Hurrem1001

Scarf

I think that'll just about cover it, I'm not worried about the other things, they pretty much speak for themselves! Thanks ever so much for all your help, *Mrs* *Bucket*! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #8



Gallery Patchwork Tote from 2008


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #7



Chelsea Pebbled Leather Field Bag


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #5



Turnlock Satchet from 2009


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #3 This bag doesn't have a creed like so many of the wristlets. Sorry about last pic, I couldn't seem to get the camera to focus correctly.
> 
> I've got the price/description tag although I didn't take a pic, but here's what it reads from top to bottom:
> 
> F13269  B4/BK
> B4/Black
> 
> 8 84830 66491 1
> 
> PAT LTH CLUTCH
> 
> 9H00049611 8107
> 
> MFSRP $168.00
> FACTORY $159.00



Patent Leather Clutch


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #2



Legacy Leather Mini Field Bag from 2003.


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Ok, here's bag #1:



2005 Holiday Patchwork Gallery Tote


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #4



Can't find an exact name for this one, sorry!


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> Bag #6



Don't know this one either, just that it's from the Hamptons line - Satchel or Carryall, maybe?


----------



## Hyacinth

mandy117 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could tell me about the coach carly two toned brown leather handbag with the yellow inside? Im not an expert on coach and recently givin a hand me down It has a lot of goldish brass hoops on it and it has a leather handle.It I was just wanting to see if it was real or not. I thought it might be because it feels exactly like real leather and seems like very good quility. i found these pics on ebay this is exactly what my purse looks like tho.Thanks guys!!!!



We need to see photos of your actual bag to authenticate it, there's a separate thread here just for authentication. Feeling like leather or looking just like photos of another bag unfortunately don't prove that a Coach is real. We need photos of the inside of your bag including a close-up of the leather patch with the serial number and photos of the narrow side of the bag showing all the brass hardware and turnlocks and also the strap of the bag.


----------



## Hurrem1001

You may be Hyacinth Bucket, but you're a real sweetheart! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Hyacinth

coachlover1000 said:


> You may be Hyacinth Bucket, but you're a real sweetheart! Thanks for all your hard work.



You're welcome!


----------



## ack150

I apologize in advance for the lack of photos - but I don't think they'll be necessary in this case.  I picked up a white/cream/ivory (what do they call this color?) basic bag over the weekend (for $10 - I love my local consignment store, she always has treasures).  It has a Talon zipper, a one sided hangtag, and the creed lozenge says 'Coach Leatherware' and 'Made in the United States'.  The numbers below the creed are 041-0117, and they have faint lines above and below.  

So, if I'm understanding things, I think the numbers are just random (rather than style and dates as in the new bags), but can anyone give me a rough timeline on the bag?  I'm just curious as to general age.  I'm sure it's authentic (well, pretty sure, but I would never stake anything valuable on it), and she's adding to my collection of vintage bags, so I'm trying to add to my knowledge, so that I know what I'm looking at!

Thanks!


----------



## katev

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay and there is nothing on this bag.


 
The bag is gorgeous! Can someone tell what are the characteristics of "pearlized nappa leather"?


----------



## Hyacinth

ack150 said:


> I apologize in advance for the lack of photos - but I don't think they'll be necessary in this case.  I picked up a white/cream/ivory (what do they call this color?) basic bag over the weekend (for $10 - I love my local consignment store, she always has treasures).  It has a Talon zipper, a one sided hangtag, and the creed lozenge says 'Coach Leatherware' and 'Made in the United States'.  The numbers below the creed are 041-0117, and they have faint lines above and below.
> 
> So, if I'm understanding things, I think the numbers are just random (rather than style and dates as in the new bags), but can anyone give me a rough timeline on the bag?  I'm just curious as to general age.  I'm sure it's authentic (well, pretty sure, but I would never stake anything valuable on it), and she's adding to my collection of vintage bags, so I'm trying to add to my knowledge, so that I know what I'm looking at!
> 
> Thanks!



My guess would be very late 70s to mid to late 80s based on the zipper and the Made in the United States creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Shortthiing_Jen* 

                              I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I  know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number  is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew  Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay  and there is nothing on this bag.            





katev said:


> The bag is gorgeous! Can someone tell what are the characteristics of "pearlized nappa leather"?



Nappa is a softer leather, I remember it was sometimes used for coats. Check Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leather


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Shortthiing_Jen*
> 
> I have a bag that apparently was made in Italy. It is nwt so I know it says pearlized satchel and that it msrp was $325 serial number is 6107. what I am wanting to know is when was it made? I never knew Coach was made in Italy. how rare was this item I tried google and ebay and there is nothing on this bag.
> 
> Nappa is a softer leather, I remember it was sometimes used for coats. Check Wikipedia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leather


 
Thanks, I am always interested in learning about these different coach leathers (e.g., vintage, legacy, garcia, etc.) Is legacy leather vachetta?

Hey, I've got one for you! I took my Gracie to the cobbler to see if I could have a strap made for her. He told me that he could match the beechnut color of the leather but that he "would never be able to match the skins."

He said the the little dark dots on the pebbled leather are actually printed on the leather to create the "caviar" appearance. 

He advised me to be content with carrying Gracie as a top handle bag and not to try and replace the missing strap. He said "you could spend a lot of money on a new strap only to be disappointed with the results."

I decided to take his advice.


----------



## jade

Can you help me figure out what bag this is?  I purchased it at the outlet around 3 years ago:

















It has the usual zip pocket, d-ring and 2 multi-purpose pockets.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

jade said:


> Can you help me figure out what bag this is?  I purchased it at the outlet around 3 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the usual zip pocket, d-ring and 2 multi-purpose pockets.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The serial number on the creed is helpful in identifying the style.


----------



## jade

BeenBurned said:


> The serial number on the creed is helpful in identifying the style.



OK here is the tag:


----------



## ack150

Hyacinth said:


> My guess would be very late 70s to mid to late 80s based on the zipper and the Made in the United States creed.


 
Thank you so much Hyacinth!  The bag is older than I thought based on condition (it's been used, but is mostly pristine), but the zipper and wording threw me a bit (I usually find only YKK zippers - and I thought they were heavy duty, but the Talon are massive!).

Again, thank you for being so generous with your knowledge.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thanks, I am always interested in learning about these different coach leathers (e.g., vintage, legacy, garcia, etc.) Is legacy leather vachetta?
> 
> Hey, I've got one for you! I took my Gracie to the cobbler to see if I could have a strap made for her. He told me that he could match the beechnut color of the leather but that he "would never be able to match the skins."
> 
> He said the the little dark dots on the pebbled leather are actually printed on the leather to create the "caviar" appearance.
> 
> He advised me to be content with carrying Gracie as a top handle bag and not to try and replace the missing strap. He said "you could spend a lot of money on a new strap only to be disappointed with the results."
> 
> I decided to take his advice.



I don't think Legacy Leather is Vachetta but I'm not really an expert. Maybe you could post a question or do a Search in the Coach forum.

Interesting about how they did the Madison line leathers - no wonder they were so expensive! But they really look elegant. 

Just an idea if you really want a shoulder strap for your Gracie - what about a combination chain and leather strap? I just bought a few 45-inch ones from Silver-Coach for a couple of my cross-body bags but you can get them in shorter lengths. You can get them in half a dozen diferrent lengths in either brass or silver-tone, and since the leather part is only by your shoulder the color and texture difference wouldn't be so obvious. Maybe the darker brown strap would work, or even the Gold Patent to match the chain? They're just standard leather and not made by Coach but at least the color and texture wouldn't be that big a problem.

Here's a listing for the 36-inch length or just search Silver-Coach's main store for "chain strap"

http://cgi.ebay.com/36-GOLD-CHAIN-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item97579f7416

http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH/_i.html?_nkw=chain+strap&submit=Search&_sid=14491045
EDITED TO ADD - I just remembered that some of the Madison straps attach under the top of the flap, I don't remember if the Gracie does or not and I can't find a photo of the attachment. If it does, the aftermarket strap might not work. Darn. But take a look at the strap and you should be able to tell better than I.


----------



## Hyacinth

ack150 said:


> Thank you so much Hyacinth!  The bag is older than I thought based on condition (it's been used, but is mostly pristine), but the zipper and wording threw me a bit (I usually find only YKK zippers - and I thought they were heavy duty, but the Talon are massive!).
> 
> Again, thank you for being so generous with your knowledge.



You're welcome.

The "industrial" zippers were one of the reasons an older Coach lasted forever. You can't even _imagine_ one of those things breaking!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think Legacy Leather is Vachetta but I'm not really an expert. Maybe you could post a question or do a Search in the Coach forum.
> 
> Interesting about how they did the Madison line leathers - no wonder they were so expensive! But they really look elegant.
> 
> Just an idea if you really want a shoulder strap for your Gracie - what about a combination chain and leather strap? I just bought a few 45-inch ones from Silver-Coach for a couple of my cross-body bags but you can get them in shorter lengths. You can get them in half a dozen diferrent lengths in either brass or silver-tone, and since the leather part is only by your shoulder the color and texture difference wouldn't be so obvious. Maybe the darker brown strap would work, or even the Gold Patent to match the chain? They're just standard leather and not made by Coach but at least the color and texture wouldn't be that big a problem.
> 
> Here's a listing for the 36-inch length or just search Silver-Coach's main store for "chain strap"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/36-GOLD-CHAIN-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item97579f7416
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH/_i.html?_nkw=chain+strap&submit=Search&_sid=14491045
> EDITED TO ADD - I just remembered that some of the Madison straps attach under the top of the flap, I don't remember if the Gracie does or not and I can't find a photo of the attachment. If it does, the aftermarket strap might not work. Darn. But take a look at the strap and you should be able to tell better than I.


 
It does attach under the flap, I thought of a brushed gold chain strap but I was afraid it would wear along the edges of the flap. Thanks for the info, I will check it out!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> It does attach under the flap, I thought of a brushed gold chain strap but I was afraid it would wear along the edges of the flap. Thanks for the info, I will check it out!



I think the chain and leather strap would wear there too. Oh well, another brilliant idea down the terlet.


----------



## wis3ly

Please ID, got it from this http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shopa...oach_3D_Perfume_Bottle_Keychain_Fob_Charm_Key

NMA


----------



## BeenBurned

wis3ly said:


> Please ID, got it from this http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shopa...oach_3D_Perfume_Bottle_Keychain_Fob_Charm_Key
> 
> NMA


It's 92085 - 3D perfume bottle key fob


----------



## Jessi319

Even though it's just $5, it should never have been sold and the store should be on notice that it's illegal to sell items without verifying authenticity. 

If they ban you because you stand your ground on insisting on a return, so be it. THey don't deserve your business or your money.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]

I have found many great authentic vintage coaches at thrift shops in my area. That being said, I almost worry that if I give them hell for all the fakes I see, and let them know they are breaking the law selling them, then they'll start seeing these designer bags as not worth their time and effort to get authenticated and they'll STOP putting any designer stuff/Coach out on the sale floor.  Then I'd just cry.   Hunting for and finding great designer bags for cheap is one of my life's missions LOL


----------



## katev

Item: Coach Cocktail Purse (7860956)
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7860956 
Seller: ShopGoodwill.com

Pearlized napa leather bag 6160 - Made in Italy. This auction has ended and someone bought the bag for $46. 

I decided not to bid because because I don't need another black, Coach evening bag! But I am curious about it. I couldn't find anything about style number 6160 so I was just wondering if it is authentic and what is the name of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Item: Coach Cocktail Purse (7860956)
> Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7860956
> Seller: ShopGoodwill.com
> 
> Pearlized napa leather bag 6160 - Made in Italy. This auction has ended and someone bought the bag for $46.
> 
> I decided not to bid because because I don't need another black, Coach evening bag! But I am curious about it. I couldn't find anything about style number 6160 so I was just wondering if it is authentic and what is the name of the bag? Thanks!



It's a Pearlized Framed Clutch from late 1999. Original price was $198 and was available in Pewter or Black.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Pearlized Framed Clutch from late 1999. Original price was $198 and was available in Pewter or Black.


 

Pewter, wow! The auction didn't list the color but I assumed it was black. (Oh well, it's the one that got away!) Thanks for the great information!


----------



## katev

I have another question for you! I have never owned a "Pearlized" Coach bag but my new little Kristin Crossbody 45128 is described as "Pearlescent" (see attached) is that the same thing? Or are they both just "marketing terms" for a shiny leather bag?!

As always, your expertise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I have another question for you! I have never owned a "Pearlized" Coach bag but my new little Kristin Crossbody 45128 is described as "Pearlescent" (see attached) is that the same thing? Or are they both just "marketing terms" for a shiny leather bag?!
> 
> As always, your expertise is greatly appreciated!



I have NO idea. Maybe someone else does?


----------



## CheriBlossom

I have had this Resort bag for the longest time, but does anybody know the exact name, year it was made, and the retail price for it? It MAY be one of a couple of purses that I'm thinking of selling since I haven't used it in years! I want to be fair and truthful when if I do post it. TIA!


----------



## starrymaz

CheriBlossom said:


> I have had this Resort bag for the longest time, but does anybody know the exact name, year it was made, and the retail price for it? It MAY be one of a couple of purses that I'm thinking of selling since I haven't used it in years! I want to be fair and truthful when if I do post it. TIA!



It's an Ali Shoulder Flap, style 10491. Retail price was $498. The creed indicates that yours was made in August 2006. The Legacy Resort Denim collection came out in stores in December 2006.


----------



## CheriBlossom

starrymaz said:


> It's an Ali Shoulder Flap, style 10491. Retail price was $498. The creed indicates that yours was made in August 2006. The Legacy Resort Denim collection came out in stores in December 2006.



Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

CheriBlossom said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## CheriBlossom

starrymaz said:


> You're welcome!



By the way, do you know if it was a LE? Thanks!


----------



## starrymaz

CheriBlossom said:


> By the way, do you know if it was a LE? Thanks!



It wasn't specifically a Limited Edition, but since it was part of the Resort Collection, it may not have been that widely available.


----------



## CheriBlossom

starrymaz said:


> It wasn't specifically a Limited Edition, but since it was part of the Resort Collection, it may not have been that widely available.



Ok. Thank you - was trying to search for it and was having a hard time looking for it.


----------



## FireworksInJuly

First time posting to TPF!!

I have this accordion zip wallet - navy coated canvas with multi-colored "c"s.  Does anyone know the exact name?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jessi319

The little bucket shaped bag has 2 top handles plus a cross body strap. The creed is very faded but says D9C 9301, I think. Made in USA. Dimensions are about 11 1/2" at widest, 7 1/2" tall and about 4"deep

The larger bag with the tuck in flap is much easier to see the creed. It's about 10" wide, 8 1/2" tall measured at top of inner wall, without the flap closed, so a little taller if it's closed, and it's got a 5" depth at the fuller bottom part. Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## katev

Hi, I made another lucky find at the thrift store today. I got a beechnut 1994 Madison Royalton 4403 bag for $10 (now my little Gracie has a big sister!) 

See pics at the link below.

I didn't post it in the authentication thread because I was certain it was genuine - the leather, hardware, construction, and creed patch are just like Gracie! 

But I was wondering if you have any more information about the Royalton? 

Hyacinth told me that Gracie sold for $242 (which was quite expensive back in 1994!) And I was wondering if you also knew the retail cost of the Royalton bag? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/omg-what-are-the-odds-of-finding-bag-683521.html


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> The little bucket shaped bag has 2 top handles plus a cross body strap. The creed is very faded but says D9C 9301, I think. Made in USA. Dimensions are about 11 1/2" at widest, 7 1/2" tall and about 4"deep
> 
> The larger bag with the tuck in flap is much easier to see the creed. It's about 10" wide, 8 1/2" tall measured at top of inner wall, without the flap closed, so a little taller if it's closed, and it's got a 5" depth at the fuller bottom part. Thanks for any info you might have.



The bag on the right (in your first picture) with the serial number 819-2479 is the "Courier Pouch", made in New York City, probably in the late 1970's - early to mid 1980's.

The bag on the left is a Bleecker from 1999 but I don't know the exact name.

They both look good.  Wait for other opinions on the "Name" for the Bleecker.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> The bag on the right (in your first picture) with the serial number 819-2479 is the "Courier Pouch", made in New York City, probably in the late 1970's - early to mid 1980's.
> 
> The bag on the left is a Bleecker from 1999 but I don't know the exact name.
> 
> They both look good. Wait for other opinions on the "Name" for the Bleecker.


  thank you!   I was very curious about the Courier Pouch since it is so old, and it was in such great shape.   I don't see many of them on *bay,  --But I do love the little "bleecker" a lot.   Both thrift shop finds that I've cleaned & conditioned.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Jessi319 said:


> thank you!   I was very curious about the Courier Pouch since it is so old, and it was in such great shape.   I don't see many of them on *bay,  --But I do love the little "bleecker" a lot.   Both thrift shop finds that I've cleaned & conditioned.








I love that bleecker design too! Can't wait to find out it's name, I'll be trying to hunt one down now!  Cute dual handles!


----------



## Jessi319

bunnymasseuse said:


> I love that bleecker design too! Can't wait to find out it's name, I'll be trying to hunt one down now! Cute dual handles!


 
Thanks!  I love that it's roomy but not too big.  Some of the bigger bucket styles  that I've seen are so pretty, but I hate digging into deep purses trying to find my keys and stuff !  :wondering   The crossbody and top handle combo makes it perfect!   Just gotta pretty her up now with a fob or something.


----------



## EvanCat

Hello, I have a question. Dose anyone here know if the Madison Shoulder tote 15958 was a limited edition or not. It was just recently out but I was just curious. 

Thank You!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Hi, I made another lucky find at the thrift store today. I got a beechnut 1994 Madison Royalton 4403 bag for $10 (now my little Gracie has a big sister!)
> 
> See pics at the link below.
> 
> I didn't post it in the authentication thread because I was certain it was genuine - the leather, hardware, construction, and creed patch are just like Gracie!
> 
> But I was wondering if you have any more information about the Royalton?
> 
> Hyacinth told me that Gracie sold for $242 (which was quite expensive back in 1994!) And I was wondering if you also knew the retail cost of the Royalton bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/omg-what-are-the-odds-of-finding-bag-683521.html



The Royalton sold for $324 in 1993. I love the "matched set"!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Jessi319* 

                              The little bucket shaped bag has 2 top handles plus a cross body  strap. The creed is very faded but says D9C 9301, I think. Made in USA.  Dimensions are about 11 1/2" at widest, 7 1/2" tall and about 4"deep

The larger bag with the tuck in flap is much easier to see the creed.  It's about 10" wide, 8 1/2" tall measured at top of inner wall, without  the flap closed, so a little taller if it's closed, and it's got a 5"  depth at the fuller bottom part. Thanks for any info you might have.     



DemRam said:


> The bag on the right (in your first picture) with the serial number 819-2479 is the "Courier Pouch", made in New York City, probably in the late 1970's - early to mid 1980's.
> 
> The bag on the left is a Bleecker from 1999 but I don't know the exact name.
> 
> They both look good.  Wait for other opinions on the "Name" for the Bleecker.



Style number 9301 was a Bleecker Small Basket.


----------



## Hyacinth

FireworksInJuly said:


> First time posting to TPF!!
> 
> I have this accordion zip wallet - navy coated canvas with multi-colored "c"s.  Does anyone know the exact name?
> 
> Thank you!!!



It's still on Coach's website - WAVERLY COATED CANVAS ACCORDION ZIP style 43628.
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...=5000000000000013510&t2Id=38473&tier=2&LOC=LN


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> The Royalton sold for $324 in 1993. I love the "matched set"!


 
Wow, that's a lot of money now, it was really expensive back then!

I like the matched set too (if only I could wear them together!)

I am hoping to stumble across a Kelly bag next! Thanks for the information!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> The Royalton sold for $324 in 1993. I love the "matched set"!


 
You previously told me that the Gracie originally sold for $242 and now I've learned that the retail cost for the Royalton was $324. 

I know my bags are used and vintage and not retail, but I was amazed to think that I had gotten nearly $600 dollars in bags for a total of $12! 

But then 4vryng reminded me that due to inflation, they would cost $900 new today! (And they probably wouldn't be of such high-quality, either!)

Wow!


----------



## JMA224

My mother got me my first Coach bag today!  It was at a thrift store for half off of $9.99.  It looks like it was displayed or left in the sunlight for too long but still beautiful.  Where do I find the "Apple" I am reading about to shine it and restore?  Is that what I should use or is there a better way?  How do I find out what it is called and it's value?  It has a small change purse on one end and cell purse on the other.  Two pockets under the flap one with zipper. Full flap with COACH bottom right. No.4C-9911.  Long two inch adjustable strap.


----------



## katev

JMA224 said:


> My mother got me my first Coach bag today! It was at a thrift store for half off of $9.99. It looks like it was displayed or left in the sunlight for too long but still beautiful. Where do I find the "Apple" I am reading about to shine it and restore? Is that what I should use or is there a better way? How do I find out what it is called and it's value? It has a small change purse on one end and cell purse on the other. Two pockets under the flap one with zipper. Full flap with COACH bottom right. No.4C-9911. Long two inch adjustable strap.


 
You should probably take some pictures and post them on the authentication thread. I am sorry to tell you this but that number appears on the "always fake" list, see the link below. 

At least she didn't spend a lot of money on it and maybe you can take it back?

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...ost18503288.html?highlight=korea#post18503288


----------



## BeenBurned

JMA224 said:


> My mother got me my first Coach bag today!  It was at a thrift store for half off of $9.99.  It looks like it was displayed or left in the sunlight for too long but still beautiful.  Where do I find the "Apple" I am reading about to shine it and restore?  Is that what I should use or is there a better way?  How do I find out what it is called and it's value?  It has a small change purse on one end and cell purse on the other.  Two pockets under the flap one with zipper. Full flap with COACH bottom right. No.4C-9911.  Long two inch adjustable strap.





katev said:


> You should probably take some pictures and post them on the authentication thread. I am sorry to tell you this but that number appears on the "always fake" list, see the link below.
> 
> At least she didn't spend a lot of money on it and maybe you can take it back?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...ost18503288.html?highlight=korea#post18503288


I'm sorry but it's not necessary to take the time to post pictures. Unfortunately, thrift shops, consignment stores, yard sales and other venues are notorious for not authenticating items and selling fakes. Although they claim that "we never implied they were authentic," it doesn't matter. 

Even though they're a charitable organization, they still have to abide by the law and it's illegal to sell fakes. 

I'm sorry to burst your bubble. I hope you can get your money back because even $10 is too much for a fake.


----------



## 1MissMiss

there was a black leather full price bag at my outlet last week. it was gorgeous... had a kiss lock on top (the kind on most of the coin purses) and a chain on the left hand side. it was way out of my price range, but i was wondering if anyone knew the name?


----------



## ecj*waxy

1MissMiss said:


> there was a black leather full price bag at my outlet last week. it was gorgeous... had a kiss lock on top (the kind on most of the coin purses) and a chain on the left hand side. it was way out of my price range, but i was wondering if anyone knew the name?


It sounds like the Madison Leather Framed Carryall (16351).  Did it look like this?...http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-MADIS...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a664fa26d NMA


----------



## 1MissMiss

ecj*waxy said:


> It sounds like the Madison Leather Framed Carryall (16351). Did it look like this?...http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-MADIS...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a664fa26d NMA


 
yes that's it! thank you so much... i haven't found it at my outlet again though  and i refuse to buy online from auction sites.


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^You're welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

ecj*waxy said:


> It sounds like the Madison Leather Framed Carryall (16351).  Did it look like this?...http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-MADIS...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a664fa26d NMA





1MissMiss said:


> yes that's it! thank you so much... i haven't found it at my outlet again though  and i refuse to buy online from auction sites.


Sometimes that's the only way to get what you're looking for. 

If you're concerned about buying a fake or dealing with a bad seller, you can verify authenticity and seller rep on the AT Coach thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

Is this a Kristin wallet/wristlet that was made specifically for Nordstrom's? I bought it at The Rack and it was a transfer from the store. It doesn't have tags and I can't find another like it. 

It seems to be some type of slip envelope wallet but with a wrist strap serves as the zipper pull. 

Does anyone know the style name and number? TIA.


----------



## ozmodiar

BeenBurned said:


> Is this a Kristin wallet/wristlet that was made specifically for Nordstrom's? I bought it at The Rack and it was a transfer from the store. It doesn't have tags and I can't find another like it.
> 
> It seems to be some type of slip envelope wallet but with a wrist strap serves as the zipper pull.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and number? TIA.



I don't know if that was a dept store exclusive and I can't find the style number, but that was an earlier version of the Kristin Leather Slim Envelope Wallet. Here's a picture of the drilldown on polyvore (unfortunately, style numbers aren't saved there): http://www.polyvore.com/coach_kristin_leather_slim_envelope/thing?id=12356849


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Is this a Kristin wallet/wristlet that was made specifically for Nordstrom's? I bought it at The Rack and it was a transfer from the store. It doesn't have tags and I can't find another like it. 

It seems to be some type of slip envelope wallet but with a wrist strap serves as the zipper pull. 

Does anyone know the style name and number? TIA. 

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...h/100_9585.jpg

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...h/100_9592.jpg



ozmodiar said:


> I don't know if that was a dept store exclusive and I can't find the style number, but that was an earlier version of the Kristin Leather Slim Envelope Wallet. Here's a picture of the drilldown on polyvore (unfortunately, style numbers aren't saved there): http://www.polyvore.com/coach_kristin_leather_slim_envelope/thing?id=12356849


THAT'S IT!! 

Thank you so much. I hope someone might know a style number for it.


----------



## ozmodiar

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> Is this a Kristin wallet/wristlet that was made specifically for Nordstrom's? I bought it at The Rack and it was a transfer from the store. It doesn't have tags and I can't find another like it.
> 
> It seems to be some type of slip envelope wallet but with a wrist strap serves as the zipper pull.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and number? TIA.
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...h/100_9585.jpg
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...h/100_9592.jpg
> 
> 
> THAT'S IT!!
> 
> Thank you so much. I hope someone might know a style number for it.


I thought about it some more and suspected the brown color was from the original Kristin line. Paydirt! I found the style number in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/kristin-line-515347.html#post12711477

*#43294 b4/br*


----------



## BeenBurned

ozmodiar said:


> I thought about it some more and suspected the brown color was from the original Kristin line. Paydirt! I found the style number in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/kristin-line-515347.html#post12711477
> 
> *#43294 b4/br*


Thank you again!


----------



## ozmodiar

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you again!



You're welcome!


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Is this a Kristin wallet/wristlet that was made specifically for Nordstrom's? I bought it at The Rack and it was a transfer from the store. It doesn't have tags and I can't find another like it.
> 
> It seems to be some type of slip envelope wallet but with a wrist strap serves as the zipper pull.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and number? TIA.





ozmodiar said:


> I thought about it some more and suspected the brown color was from the original Kristin line. Paydirt! I found the style number in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/kristin-line-515347.html#post12711477
> 
> *#43294 b4/br*



Yup. No longer available online, but you can still view the page:
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...talogId=10051&langId=-1&partNumber=43294_b4br


----------



## BeenBurned

starrymaz said:


> Yup. No longer available online, but you can still view the page:
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...talogId=10051&langId=-1&partNumber=43294_b4br


Thank you, too!


----------



## starrymaz

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you, too!



You're welcome!


----------



## loci

Hi all, 

Can someone id this tote for me?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## temo

I know this is a _Stewardess _bag, but anyone know what year it might be from?  (No A1P 9525)
(I added the brass hangtag myself.)


----------



## DemRam

temo said:


> I know this is a _Stewardess _bag, but anyone know what year it might be from?  (No A1P 9525)
> (I added the brass hangtag myself.)



A1P means the bag was made in (A) = Month of January...(1) = Year 2001...(P) = Factory Code.


----------



## starrymaz

loci said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone id this tote for me?
> Thanks for the help!



It's a Gallery Leather East/West Tote. It's a MFF (Made for Factory outlet) bag. The style number is 16565 and the color is Pewter.


----------



## temo

DemRam said:


> A1P means the bag was made in (A) = Month of January...(1) = Year 2001...(P) = Factory Code.


 
Thanks *DR*!


----------



## DemRam

temo said:


> Thanks *DR*!




You're welcome.  That's a great bag.


----------



## lulugirl37

i have many pics: http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb376/lulugirl37/id authenticate this coach/

im not sure if its mens or womens or what.. thanks in advance!


----------



## designergoods

Hello
Could anyone please share the name's of vintage coach hand held satches that are the deepest (meaning depth). I carry wide items so I am looking for a bag that is deep.
Thank you


----------



## DemRam

designergoods said:


> Hello
> Could anyone please share the name's of vintage coach hand held satches that are the deepest (meaning depth). I carry wide items so I am looking for a bag that is deep.
> Thank you




You need to explain the measurements you are looking for.

Width to me is side to side.

Height is top to bottom.

Depth is thickness front to back.

There are many beautiful coach Briefcase styles that may be what you need.

Most of the vintage Coach "Satchel" styles are like the LV Speedy...not so great for carrying large objects.  

I suggest any vintage Coach Briefcase OR even better...A vintage Coach Tote.


----------



## designergoods

DemRam said:


> You need to explain the measurements you are looking for.
> 
> Width to me is side to side.
> 
> Height is top to bottom.
> 
> Depth is thickness front to back.
> 
> There are many beautiful coach Briefcase styles that may be what you need.
> 
> Most of the vintage Coach "Satchel" styles are like the LV Speedy...not so great for carrying large objects.
> 
> I suggest any vintage Coach Briefcase OR even better...A vintage Coach Tote.


Yes a tote style might be an idea. I just dont want a shoulder bag. The size approx I am looking for is 13"W x 11"H x 6"D.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## designergoods

designergoods said:


> Yes a tote style might be an idea. I just dont want a shoulder bag. The size approx I am looking for is 13"W x 11"H x 6"D.
> Thank you for your help.


 
Sorry, just measured my other bags and depth would be ideal around 7" not 6". Thanks


----------



## noshoepolish

Most briefcases are no thicker than 6" deep.  I know this because I buy alot of boxes for shipping.  Even totes aren't that thick.  What are you trying to put into the briefcase or tote?  The lawyer briefcases with the locks are about the only deep ones I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## dmlalita21

hi, came across this handbag. is it real and whats the name of it? please and thank you.   

L0977-F14477


----------



## DemRam

designergoods said:


> Yes a tote style might be an idea. I just dont want a shoulder bag. The size approx I am looking for is 13"W x 11"H x 6"D.
> Thank you for your help.





noshoepolish said:


> Most briefcases are no thicker than 6" deep.  I know this because I buy alot of boxes for shipping.  Even totes aren't that thick.  What are you trying to put into the briefcase or tote?  The lawyer briefcases with the locks are about the only deep ones I can think of right off the top of my head.



I agree with noshoepolish...except for actual Briefcase styles,  I can't think of any "vintage" bags (with similar measurements) that are strictly "top handle".   Plus most Tote styles I've seen have longer straps and are not nearly as deep as you're looking for.

Maybe someone else will have some ideas for you.


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> A1P means the bag was made in (A) = Month of January...(1) = Year 2001...(P) = Factory Code.


 
I thought that 01 would mean 2001 and 1 would mean 1991, am I confused?


----------



## DemRam

katev said:


> I thought that 01 would mean 2001 and 1 would mean 1991, am I confused?



Coach didn't start using "Style Numbers" with the "Month, Year and Plant Code prefix" until 1994.  Therefore there is no "year code" for 1991.  Any bag made in 1991 would have one of the older "7 digit serial numbers".

Hyacinth's Post #34 will explain.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> Coach didn't start using "Style Numbers" with the "Month, Year and Plant Code prefix" until 1994. Therefore there is no "year code" for 1991. Any bag made in 1991 would have one of the older "7 digit serial numbers".
> 
> Hyacinth's Post #34 will explain.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


 
I see, thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

lulugirl37 said:


> i have many pics: http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb376/lulugirl37/id authenticate this coach/
> 
> im not sure if its mens or womens or what.. thanks in advance!



Most mens wallets don't have any kind of coin pocket so that one was probably made for the Womens' line.

Coach's old catalogs don't have many wallets that show design details so identifying older ones by name is really hard, and a lot of wallet styles were never even shown in catalogs. It was probably considered some kind of Compact Wallet.


----------



## bettyboop671

HELLO EVERYONE!
as title reads...i'm in search for a CLEAR COACH BAG/TOTE. i'm in hopes of finding one before next school year rolls in for my eldest daughter entering 10th grade. the school only allows clear/see thru bags to be used or mesh. so i'm hoping i can find her one as a gift to her for her job well done with 9th grade getting straight A's....can anyone give me some names, styles, creed #'s? anything that will help. i have tried to search on ebay and all i get is the beach tote, clear/white with fish? or some sort..hehehe...THANK U ALL!


----------



## BeenBurned

bettyboop671 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!
> as title reads...i'm in search for a CLEAR COACH BAG/TOTE. i'm in hopes of finding one before next school year rolls in for my eldest daughter entering 10th grade. the school only allows clear/see thru bags to be used or mesh. so i'm hoping i can find her one as a gift to her for her job well done with 9th grade getting straight A's....can anyone give me some names, styles, creed #'s? anything that will help. i have tried to search on ebay and all i get is the beach tote, clear/white with fish? or some sort..hehehe...THANK U ALL!


Yikes, these are expensive! It's style 11258: 
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...sid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1

There was a discussion about that style bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-pvc-clear-tote-11258-a-230056.html

And this is 15021: 
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I don't have a picture, but I saw a girl carrying a patent leather Sabrina today in what looked to me like an eggshell/ivory shade, with gold hardware. I was wondering if the Sabrina was made in an ivory/eggshell patent, as the closest thing I can seem to find is Camel and I am 99% sure it was not that. Any input you may have would be helpful, thank you!


----------



## katev

bettyboop671 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!
> as title reads...i'm in search for a CLEAR COACH BAG/TOTE. i'm in hopes of finding one before next school year rolls in for my eldest daughter entering 10th grade. the school only allows clear/see thru bags to be used or mesh. so i'm hoping i can find her one as a gift to her for her job well done with 9th grade getting straight A's....can anyone give me some names, styles, creed #'s? anything that will help. i have tried to search on ebay and all i get is the beach tote, clear/white with fish? or some sort..hehehe...THANK U ALL!


 

Right now the outlets are selling clear MFF beach totes like this one (NMA)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-XL-Cl...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb874596c


----------



## bettyboop671

katev said:


> Right now the outlets are selling clear MFF beach totes like this one (NMA)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-XL-Cl...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb874596c



yup, saw that one, thats what i was talking about...hehehehe...thanks


----------



## bettyboop671

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes, these are expensive! It's style 11258:
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...sid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1
> 
> There was a discussion about that style bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-pvc-clear-tote-11258-a-230056.html
> 
> And this is 15021:
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1




I THINK THE LAST ONE WOULD BE MORE APPROPRIATE FOR HIGH SCHOOLER...THE FIRST IS IMO...KINDA PRICEY AS THE DISCUSSION WAS MENTIONING..HEHEHE...thanks for ur help LADIES!


----------



## BeenBurned

bettyboop671 said:


> I THINK THE LAST ONE WOULD BE MORE APPROPRIATE FOR HIGH SCHOOLER...THE FIRST IS IMO...KINDA PRICEY AS THE DISCUSSION WAS MENTIONING..HEHEHE...thanks for ur help LADIES!


You're welcome.


----------



## katev

bettyboop671 said:


> yup, saw that one, thats what i was talking about...hehehehe...thanks


 
they are decorated with a blue seahorse and a red crab


----------



## ecj*waxy

scoobiesmomma said:


> I don't have a picture, but I saw a girl carrying a patent leather Sabrina today in what looked to me like an eggshell/ivory shade, with gold hardware. I was wondering if the Sabrina was made in an ivory/eggshell patent, as the closest thing I can seem to find is Camel and I am 99% sure it was not that. Any input you may have would be helpful, thank you!


The Sabrina was done in ivory patent.  There are some pics of one in this thread...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-first-sabrina-399126.html


----------



## jackie9725

My mom got this bag from my aunt...I have no idea what it's called, and would like to know more about it. I'm having a hard time finding this exact one online.





Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

jackie9725 said:


> My mom got this bag from my aunt...I have no idea what it's called, and would like to know more about it. I'm having a hard time finding this exact one online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!



When asking for identification, please show a large clear photo of the creed patch inside the bag. Since it includes the style number it's a BIG help in determining identity and authenticity.


----------



## Trajik

I bought these 2 wristlets a long time ago and now I can't remember what the name of either one of them is. Neither has a creed patch. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## jackie9725

Ahh! I'm sorry, I forgot something so crucial..here it is!


----------



## BeenBurned

jackie9725 said:


> My mom got this bag from my aunt...I have no idea what it's called, and would like to know more about it. I'm having a hard time finding this exact one online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!





Hyacinth said:


> When asking for identification, please show a large clear photo of the creed patch inside the bag. Since it includes the style number it's a BIG help in determining identity and authenticity.





jackie9725 said:


> Ahh! I'm sorry, I forgot something so crucial..here it is!


Your bag is fake, sadly. The creed you posted shows a style number that doesn't match the style of your tote. That serial number is commonly seen on fakes and is supposed to be a scribble tote (pic attached):


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Can anyone ID this TJMaxx find for me? The tag has lots of numbers and says SV/Chambray. Thanks in advance for any help!

Should mention I'm not especially knowledgeable about Coach. I have a few pieces I like but I'm more of an eclectic collector. So various lines, styles, leathers etc are all a foreign language!


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Sorry, here's the creed.


----------



## BeenBurned

PalmTreeGal said:


> Can anyone ID this TJMaxx find for me? The tag has lots of numbers and says SV/Chambray. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Should mention I'm not especially knowledgeable about Coach. I have a few pieces I like but I'm more of an eclectic collector. So various lines, styles, leathers etc are all a foreign language!





PalmTreeGal said:


> Sorry, here's the creed.


It appears to be some type of leather clip hobo.

What does it say on the inside of the tag under the fold? (Is there a Coach tag? When I first looked, I thought the TJ price tag was the coach tag.)


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Here is a photo of the inside of the Coach tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

PalmTreeGal said:


> Here is a photo of the inside of the Coach tag.


Hamilton leather large hobo. The color is called chambray. 

There's been some discussion regarding items with "Z" styles. From what I've surmised, Coach has been reviving some prior styles and distributing them to discounters such as TJ Maxx, Filene's Basement, Nordstroms Rack, Marshalls, etc. 

The Z acts in a similar fashion as the "X" embossed imprint in that if a customer tries to return or exchange it at the outlet or boutique, it lets Coach know that items with the X or Z aren't returnable.

(I welcome a correction or clarification of the Z designation if anyone knows.)


----------



## PalmTreeGal

BeenBurned said:


> Hamilton leather large hobo. The color is called chambray.
> 
> There's been some discussion regarding items with "Z" styles. From what I've surmised, Coach has been reviving some prior styles and distributing them to discounters such as TJ Maxx, Filene's Basement, Nordstroms Rack, Marshalls, etc.
> 
> The Z acts in a similar fashion as the "X" embossed imprint in that if a customer tries to return or exchange it at the outlet or boutique, it lets Coach know that items with the X or Z aren't returnable.
> 
> (I welcome a correction or clarification of the Z designation if anyone knows.)



Sneaky. So maybe it wasn't such a great buy.

Thanks so much for the ID!


----------



## BeenBurned

PalmTreeGal said:


> Sneaky. So maybe it wasn't such a great buy.
> 
> Thanks so much for the ID!


A "good" buy is difficult to define. If you really want an item and it's impossible to find, sometimes people will pay (just about) any amount to get it. In fact, often HTF and/or rare items will sell for hundreds more than their original retail price. 

I recall some denim patchwork bags with zebra (black and white) lining several years ago and a $398 hobo was selling for $800 and more on ebay. 

If you liked the bag, like the color and felt comfortable about the price, enjoy it!  (If it makes you feel any better, there are no current listings for that color and 1 completed listing for the same color.)

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/Clothing-...z17198&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

SOLD: http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Large-Leather-Chambray-Hobo-Handbag-NWT-/260784147399


----------



## Hyacinth

jackie9725 said:


> Ahh! I'm sorry, I forgot something so crucial..here it is!



I was afraid of that.

To echo what BeenBurned told you, the bag isn't genuine. As far as I can tell Coach never did that style of Gallery Tote with the Optic fabric that bag is made of, and the Coach logo on the leather part isn't quite what it should be. But the biggest red flags are inside. The Logo lining (or any lining using Coach's logo or C pattern) would never be used in any bag with a full C pattern on the outside. Also the serial number is a widely-used and well-known fake and only belongs on a multicolor Scribble Tote like the one shown below. Any and every bag with a -5659 style number in the serial should look like the picture below. That serial number, or at least the style number -5659, is mentioned in Part 2 of the list of known fake Coach serial numbers.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310

It seems like your aunt somehow obtained or was sold a fake bag. You can use it, but it can't be sold anywhere in the US under any circumstances. Sorry to have to give you unpleasant news.


----------



## jackie9725

BeenBurned said:


> Your bag is fake, sadly. The creed you posted shows a style number that doesn't match the style of your tote. That serial number is commonly seen on fakes and is supposed to be a scribble tote (pic attached):





Hyacinth said:


> I was afraid of that.
> 
> To echo what BeenBurned told you, the bag isn't genuine. As far as I can tell Coach never did that style of Gallery Tote with the Optic fabric that bag is made of, and the Coach logo on the leather part isn't quite what it should be. But the biggest red flags are inside. The Logo lining (or any lining using Coach's logo or C pattern) would never be used in any bag with a full C pattern on the outside. Also the serial number is a widely-used and well-known fake and only belongs on a multicolor Scribble Tote like the one shown below. Any and every bag with a -5659 style number in the serial should look like the picture below. That serial number, or at least the style number -5659, is mentioned in Part 2 of the list of known fake Coach serial numbers.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310
> 
> It seems like your aunt somehow obtained or was sold a fake bag. You can use it, but it can't be sold anywhere in the US under any circumstances. Sorry to have to give you unpleasant news.



Ah! So that's why I couldn't find anything on it, I never even suspected it was fake. Thank you both so much for your help on the matter. While its disappointing, I am glad to know that before I decided to go and sell it!


----------



## BeenBurned

jackie9725 said:


> Ah! So that's why I couldn't find anything on it, I never even suspected it was fake. Thank you both so much for your help on the matter. While its disappointing, I am glad to know that before I decided to go and sell it!


You're welcome. 

Sorry we couldn't tell you what you were hoping to hear.


----------



## emmaknic

Hi,
I need help ID my coach bag.  I bought it at a outlet store in Santa Fe NM and I am positive it's authentic.  I have the serial # and pics!

Serial #: F1077-F16170






Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

emmaknic said:


> Hi,
> I need help ID my coach bag.  I bought it at a outlet store in Santa Fe NM and I am positive it's authentic.  I have the serial # and pics!
> 
> Serial #: F1077-F16170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Your picture doesn't show because it's in your computer. You need to either upload the picture using the "manage attachments" function or use photobucket/photo host and post the IMG link.

Style 16170 is a Gabby scarf print tote. But just to make sure, you can try again to post pictures.


----------



## kathy2614

Hi.  I've picked up a couple smaller bags from the Broadway Spectator Line of 1989-90.  Can you tell me the names of these bags?  Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Hi.  I've picked up a couple smaller bags from the Broadway Spectator Line of 1989-90.  Can you tell me the names of these bags?  Thanks.



The rounded bottom one is a Riding Bag Spectator, and the other if it's about 9x6 inches is a Compartment Bag Spectator.


----------



## kathy2614

Thanks, hyacinth.  I can always count on you.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Thanks, hyacinth.  I can always count on you.



You're welcome!


----------



## EmASU

I got these two Coach bags from a friend of mine and I am in no way an expert at knowing styles or anything so I was hoping someone could help. 
This is the first bag, the style on the inside says H2K-6045









The second bag is smaller and doesnt have an inscription inside





Thanks so much to anyone who can help me!!


----------



## Hyacinth

EmASU said:


> I got these two Coach bags from a friend of mine and I am in no way an expert at knowing styles or anything so I was hoping someone could help.
> This is the first bag, the style on the inside says H2K-6045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second bag is smaller and doesnt have an inscription inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to anyone who can help me!!



I think the first one is a Medium Signature Zoe Hobo from 2002. I don't know the second one, sorry.

BTW, the Zoe Hobo should be one of the bags that disproves the nonsense that "all Coaches have YKK zippers". Usually that style will have a RISI zipper, at least the one I owned did. The inside pocket will be YKK but the top zipper is usually a different brand.


----------



## EmASU

Hyacinth said:


> I think the first one is a Medium Signature Zoe Hobo from 2002. I don't know the second one, sorry.
> 
> BTW, the Zoe Hobo should be one of the bags that disproves the nonsense that "all Coaches have YKK zippers". Usually that style will have a RISI zipper, at least the one I owned did. The inside pocket will be YKK but the top zipper is usually a different brand.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jessi319

This is a cross body bag. The creed is #018-4127. Made in the USA. It's got a bucket look to it until you snap it closed, and then it looks like a binocular case shape, except it would have to be some pretty big binoculars. It's about 11" wide, and opened is abouot 10" High, and 4.5 " deep. The snap closure is really different than anything I've seen on my other vintage things. I can post more photos if need be. TIA....


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> This is a cross body bag. The creed is #018-4127. Made in the USA. It's got a bucket look to it until you snap it closed, and then it looks like a binocular case shape, except it would have to be some pretty big binoculars. It's about 11" wide, and opened is abouot 10" High, and 4.5 " deep. The snap closure is really different than anything I've seen on my other vintage things. I can post more photos if need be. TIA....




The bag looks authentic to me.  It could be the "Binocular Bag", but I am not sure since I have a bunch of ?????'s after the style number (9853) and my photo.  Unfortunately I don't have the measurements either.  (I think that's called a Springlock Closure).

In other words - I'm *NO* help at all.

Wait for Hyacinth to comment.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> The bag looks authentic to me. It could be the "Binocular Bag", but I am not sure since I have a bunch of ?????'s after the style number (9853) and my photo. Unfortunately I don't have the measurements either. (I think that's called a Springlock Closure).
> 
> In other words - I'm *NO* help at all.
> 
> Wait for Hyacinth to comment.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> LOL..thanks anyway.  I don't see this style much online anywhere.  When I saw it in a store and I knew by the bottom piping around it that it had to be a Coach, and it was, but otherwise, so different than other stuff I'd seen.


----------



## Jessi319

Jessi319 said:


> This is a cross body bag. The creed is #018-4127. Made in the USA. It's got a bucket look to it until you snap it closed, and then it looks like a binocular case shape, except it would have to be some pretty big binoculars. It's about 11" wide, and opened is abouot 10" High, and 4.5 " deep. The snap closure is really different than anything I've seen on my other vintage things. I can post more photos if need be. TIA....


 
Oh, now here's one on *bay http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-VINTAGE-B...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae0ac528c So I guess it is a binocular Spectator bag? Other photos show tan trim but mine is a solid black.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> The bag looks authentic to me. It could be the "Binocular Bag", but I am not sure since I have a bunch of ?????'s after the style number (9853) and my photo. Unfortunately I don't have the measurements either. (I think that's called a Springlock Closure).
> 
> In other words - I'm *NO* help at all.
> 
> Wait for Hyacinth to comment.


 
I also read in the ebay description I just found, that the style # is now 9853, but many were made before 1994 so the older creed # style applies to some.   And I also just realized Spectator refers to the contrasting dual leather colors so the solid colored ones shouldn't be called spectator I don't think.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> This is a cross body bag. The creed is #018-4127. Made in the USA. It's got a bucket look to it until you snap it closed, and then it looks like a binocular case shape, except it would have to be some pretty big binoculars. It's about 11" wide, and opened is abouot 10" High, and 4.5 " deep. The snap closure is really different than anything I've seen on my other vintage things. I can post more photos if need be. TIA....



I agree with DemRam, it's a 9853 Binocular Bag from around 1990. You may be measuring it differently than Coach since they only list it as 9 1/2 by 8 1/2 by 4 inches but that's measuring with the top closed, and possibly across the bottom of the bag instead of the top.

*DemRam*, here's a page from the 1990 Winter Preview catalog if you want to save a copy:


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Oh, now here's one on *bay http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-VINTAGE-B...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae0ac528c So I guess it is a binocular Spectator bag? Other photos show tan trim but mine is a solid black.



The Spectators are the ones with contrasting tan piping. They also use different style numbers.


----------



## DemRam

Hyacinth said:


> I agree with DemRam, it's a 9853 Binocular Bag from around 1990. You may be measuring it differently than Coach since they only list it as 9 1/2 by 8 1/2 by 4 inches but that's measuring with the top closed, and possibly across the bottom of the bag instead of the top.
> 
> *DemRam*, here's a page from the 1990 Winter Preview catalog if you want to save a copy:




Hyacinth, 

Thanks for the catalog pictures.  I can finally remove the ????????? from my list for style 9853.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> I agree with DemRam, it's a 9853 Binocular Bag from around 1990. You may be measuring it differently than Coach since they only list it as 9 1/2 by 8 1/2 by 4 inches but that's measuring with the top closed, and possibly across the bottom of the bag instead of the top.
> 
> *DemRam*, here's a page from the 1990 Winter Preview catalog if you want to save a copy:


 
Oh thank you.  Yeah I measured it at the widest point at the top with it open.  I will save that  to my images folder.


----------



## CocoBellaLove

bettyboop671 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!
> as title reads...i'm in search for a CLEAR COACH BAG/TOTE. i'm in hopes of finding one before next school year rolls in for my eldest daughter entering 10th grade. the school only allows clear/see thru bags to be used or mesh. so i'm hoping i can find her one as a gift to her for her job well done with 9th grade getting straight A's....can anyone give me some names, styles, creed #'s? anything that will help. i have tried to search on ebay and all i get is the beach tote, clear/white with fish? or some sort..hehehe...THANK U ALL!



I purchased this clear Coach (Tattoo Magazine Tote #13662) in Jan 2010.  I don't know if there are any still available out there, but thought I would post in case you wanted to keep an eye out for one. HTH


----------



## aimee0474

HI! I havent been over here in a while. =-) Was hoping that someone knew the name of this bag. I know it is an older one. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> HI! I havent been over here in a while. =-) Was hoping that someone knew the name of this bag. I know it is an older one. Thanks!



If it's about 10 by 6 inches it's a Kent Bag from around 1993.


----------



## aimee0474

Hyacinth said:


> If it's about 10 by 6 inches it's a Kent Bag from around 1993.


 

Actually it measures 8" x 6.5" x 3"

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Actually it measures 8" x 6.5" x 3"
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome!

And Coach's measurements never seem to match anyone else's, so no big thing.


----------



## CheriBlossom

Hello! I need help with my Legacy French Purse.  It seems when I search for this wallet, I have come up with different style numbers (41505, 41956, 40718, 40240)...I'm confused! I also saw a similar french purse but with a zipper compartment on the back instead of the kiss lock closure like mine.  Could someone help me ID this wallet and tell me, if anybody knows, the correct style number and retail price?  I believe I've purchased this wallet around 2006-2007, I'm not quite sure now, it's been awhile. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

CheriBlossom said:


> Hello! I need help with my Legacy French Purse.  It seems when I search for this wallet, I have come up with different style numbers (41505, 41956, 40718, 40240)...I'm confused! I also saw a similar french purse but with a zipper compartment on the back instead of the kiss lock closure like mine.  Could someone help me ID this wallet and tell me, if anybody knows, the correct style number and retail price?  I believe I've purchased this wallet around 2006-2007, I'm not quite sure now, it's been awhile. TIA!


41505 is patent leather with kisslock coin compartment
41956 is a signature pattern with zipper coin section
40718 is a signature pattern with kisslock
40240 is a legacy stripe pattern with kisslock

And although you didn't include this style:
41954 is a leather wallet with zipper coin compartment


Your wallet looks like it might be 41506 though there may be other similar styles.


----------



## CheriBlossom

BeenBurned said:


> 41505 is patent leather with kisslock coin compartment
> 41956 is a signature pattern with zipper coin section
> 40718 is a signature pattern with kisslock
> 40240 is a legacy stripe pattern with kisslock
> 
> And although you didn't include this style:
> 41954 is a leather wallet with zipper coin compartment
> 
> 
> Your wallet looks like it might be 41506 though there may be other similar styles.



Wow! Didn't realize how many different style #'s there are for this particular french purse. My wallet isn't patent (as you may have already seen) but it is all leather. What type of leather, I don't know. 

BTW, another thing that confuses me, how come some wallets of this style are called "Leigh" and others "Gigi"?  Also, Would you happen to know the retail for this wallet? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> 41505 is patent leather with kisslock coin compartment
> 41956 is a signature pattern with zipper coin section
> 40718 is a signature pattern with kisslock
> 40240 is a legacy stripe pattern with kisslock
> 
> And although you didn't include this style:
> 41954 is a leather wallet with zipper coin compartment
> 
> 
> Your wallet looks like it might be 41506 though there may be other similar styles.





CheriBlossom said:


> Wow! Didn't realize how many different style #'s there are for this particular french purse. My wallet isn't patent (as you may have already seen) but it is all leather. What type of leather, I don't know.
> 
> BTW, another thing that confuses me, how come some wallets of this style are called "Leigh" and others "Gigi"?  Also, Would you happen to know the retail for this wallet? Thanks a bunch!


I described the first 4 style numbers because those were the ones you referred to as having found that were similar. The intent was to show that those 4 styles didn't match your wallet, nor did the 5th one I found.

But the last style number mentioned might be the correct one that appears to match yours, *41506*.It's a regular matte leather.


----------



## CheriBlossom

BeenBurned said:


> I described the first 4 style numbers because those were the ones you referred to as having found that were similar. The intent was to show that those 4 styles didn't match your wallet, nor did the 5th one I found.
> 
> But the last style number mentioned might be the correct one that appears to match yours, *41506*.It's a regular matte leather.



Ok. Much appreciated!


----------



## noshoepolish

The words Leigh or Gigi would be key word spamming.  Those names have nothing to do with the wallet.

The wallet just matches some bags from the 65th Anniversary line and sellers use those descriptors against ebay rules.



CheriBlossom said:


> Wow! Didn't realize how many different style #'s there are for this particular french purse. My wallet isn't patent (as you may have already seen) but it is all leather. What type of leather, I don't know.
> 
> BTW, another thing that confuses me, how come some wallets of this style are called "Leigh" and others "Gigi"? Also, Would you happen to know the retail for this wallet? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## moyas2005

I am new to the Coach world and recently got a Coach bag. I've heard that all the "C's" on the outside of the bag have to be in straight form and should not be cut off at the seams. Is this correct? Please someone take a look at my purse and tell me what they think of its authenticity. 
I thank you in advance and hope I can help someone in the future.
Thanks alot, Moya C.


----------



## BeenBurned

moyas2005 said:


> I am new to the Coach world and recently got a Coach bag. I've heard that all the "C's" on the outside of the bag have to be in straight form and should not be cut off at the seams. Is this correct? Please someone take a look at my purse and tell me what they think of its authenticity.
> I thank you in advance and hope I can help someone in the future.
> Thanks alot, Moya C.


Your bag is authentic. 

Please take whatever you read in "authenticity guides" with a grain of salt.

Every Coach "rule" has exceptions and some of the "rules" aren't even true.

As for matched patterns, _generally_, center front and center back seams will be matched and the right and left are mirror images of each other. But there are exceptions to this rule. (Your bag isn't an exception. The center seams are matched properly.)

On items with curves, corners and bottoms don't always match perfectly. It's impossible to get perfect matches when there are curves.

If you have authenticity questions, you can feel free to post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-1084.html


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Would love some help IDing this Coach my MIL handed down. Also, there is a small pink spot on it with doesn't come off with baby wipes. I thought it was lipstick but now I think it might be nail polish. Any advice about removing it? 

My MIL is rough on her bag so please don't think it was ME who scrunched it all up like that! Also sorry for terrible lighting - I can take a photo outside tomorrow if this one is insufficient.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Hyacinth

moyas2005 said:


> I am new to the Coach world and recently got a Coach bag. I've heard that all the "C's" on the outside of the bag have to be in straight form and should not be cut off at the seams. Is this correct? Please someone take a look at my purse and tell me what they think of its authenticity.
> I thank you in advance and hope I can help someone in the future.
> Thanks alot, Moya C.



What BeenBurned said. Most authenticity guides are totally unreliable and should never be depended on for _any_ kind of authentication. A little common sense is all it takes to blow holes in many of their "rules". For instance, how would you sew the sides of that bag if you couldn't cut off some of the Cs along the seams? Go ahead, try to figure out how to do it. 

My signature says what I think about those BS guides.


----------



## Hyacinth

PalmTreeGal said:


> Would love some help IDing this Coach my MIL handed down. Also, there is a small pink spot on it with doesn't come off with baby wipes. I thought it was lipstick but now I think it might be nail polish. Any advice about removing it?
> 
> My MIL is rough on her bag so please don't think it was ME who scrunched it all up like that! Also sorry for terrible lighting - I can take a photo outside tomorrow if this one is insufficient.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!



Maybe a Straw Shopper Tote? That's what I have in my files _including_ the question mark. Let's hope someone has an exact name for it.


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth, Dem Ram and other experts:

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag I bought at Goodwill?  I paid 10.00 for it.  It definitely needs some TLC.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Hyacinth, Dem Ram and other experts:
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag I bought at Goodwill?  I paid 10.00 for it.  It definitely needs some TLC.



What are the measurements, please? And please use the bottom of the bag when measuring the length since the flap looks a bit oversized. Thanks!

If it's 12x8x4 inches it's probably a Rambler Bag from around 1989 but we need measurements to say for sure.


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> What are the measurements, please? And please use the bottom of the bag when measuring the length since the flap looks a bit oversized. Thanks!
> 
> If it's 12x8x4 inches it's probably a Rambler Bag from around 1989 but we need measurements to say for sure.




that's it exactly.  12x8x4 are the exact measurements.  It's actually a big bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              What are the measurements, please? And please use the bottom of  the bag when measuring the length since the flap looks a bit oversized.  Thanks!

If it's 12x8x4 inches it's probably a Rambler Bag from around 1989 but we need measurements to say for sure.     



kathy2614 said:


> that's it exactly.  12x8x4 are the exact measurements.  It's actually a big bag.



Yes, there's a ton of room inside those, quite a bit more than the newer Ramblers Legacy. Wish I could find one, it would be an interesting rehab!


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> What are the measurements, please? And please use the bottom of  the bag when measuring the length since the flap looks a bit oversized.  Thanks!
> 
> If it's 12x8x4 inches it's probably a Rambler Bag from around 1989 but we need measurements to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a ton of room inside those, quite a bit more than the newer Ramblers Legacy. Wish I could find one, it would be an interesting rehab!



I'll post pictures when I am done.


----------



## HandbagAshley

I'm looking for the style number of the large version of 16603 Soho Lynn Mineral Hobo. Does anyone know the larger version's style number?  It looks like this but bigger:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Soho-Pleated-Patent-Leather-Lynn-Hobo-NWT-16603-/270770233064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0b29dee8#ht_500wt_948


----------



## Krisluvscoach

I was at a goodwill today and saw a vintage coach handbag. I at first thought it could be real since it was an older one I wasn't sure. But it didn't smell like leather. On the inside it said coach new york, but then at the bottom of the creed it said made in Korea. I'm assuming it was a fake.  The hardware didn't seem right either.  Are these all signs pointing to fake?


----------



## katev

Krisluvscoach said:


> I was at a goodwill today and saw a vintage coach handbag. I at first thought it could be real since it was an older one I wasn't sure. But it didn't smell like leather. On the inside it said coach new york, but then at the bottom of the creed it said made in Korea. I'm assuming it was a fake. The hardware didn't seem right either. Are these all signs pointing to fake?


 
I believe that "made in Korea" usually means fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Krisluvscoach said:


> I was at a goodwill today and saw a vintage coach handbag. I at first thought it could be real since it was an older one I wasn't sure. But it didn't smell like leather. On the inside it said coach new york, but then at the bottom of the creed it said made in Korea. I'm assuming it was a fake.  The hardware didn't seem right either.  Are these all signs pointing to fake?





katev said:


> I believe that "made in Korea" usually means fake.


^^^ Yup.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I believe that "made in Korea" usually means fake.



_Always_ means fake - Coach has bought leather from Korea but has never made bags there. In fact they had to take legal action against a number of Korean handbag makers for blatant copyright infringement - counterfeiting Coach products, including many of those "Made In Korea" fakes with the 5 or 6-number serial numbers.


----------



## thriftshop_per

Snagged this off eBay. The most I've been able to find out is that it was (probably?) made in November/December 2003. The bag is baby blue suede with the hearts stitched on. The style # is L33-6732. Photos below. Thanks!


----------



## thriftshop_per

Forgot an important shot..


----------



## Hyacinth

thriftshop_per said:


> Forgot an important shot..



We talked about the same bag either here or at Ebay and I don't think we ever found a name for it - probably something simple and logical like "Suede Heart Demi" but that's just a guess.


----------



## Trajik

Please ID this bag for me. I took as many photos as possible. I have only seen one other like this, but it was in red. But they didn't know the style either lol.
Thanks!


----------



## Trajik

Trajik said:


> Please ID this bag for me. I took as many photos as possible. I have only seen one other like this, but it was in red. But they didn't know the style either lol.
> Thanks!



Also, I don't think this is the right hang tag for this bag. Any opinions?


----------



## BeenBurned

Ugh! This is yet another example of someone calling Coach and being given misinformation.

I believe this bag is authentic but it's definitely not a Zoe. And it's certainly not from 2002.

Does anyone know the style name? 

LOL! This is what she was told by Coach:

_I knew nothing about this purse so I called the phone number on the  Coach website to ask about it.  I spoke with Pamela at 11:15 am on  6/29/11 and verified that this was a real Coach bag.  She told me this  was a Zoe Hobo style.  I asked what year this was from, she told me  2002.  I thought it was older, something vintage, lol.  But it's not.   It's a 2002 style and one of the last made in the US.   _

http://www.listia.com/auction/2038790


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! This is yet another example of someone calling Coach and being given misinformation.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic but it's definitely not a Zoe. And it's certainly not from 2002.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name?
> 
> LOL! This is what she was told by Coach:
> 
> _I knew nothing about this purse so I called the phone number on the Coach website to ask about it. I spoke with Pamela at 11:15 am on 6/29/11 and verified that this was a real Coach bag. She told me this was a Zoe Hobo style. I asked what year this was from, she told me 2002. I thought it was older, something vintage, lol. But it's not. It's a 2002 style and one of the last made in the US. _
> 
> http://www.listia.com/auction/2038790


 
Looks like a vintage Basic Bag to me! I have 2 of them in brown and gray:


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Looks like a vintage Basic Bag to me!


Thanks. Do you happen to know the style number?


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. Do you happen to know the style number?


 
9455 is the style number. I just added pics of mine above. Both of mine are vintage (circa 1980) but the oldest one has a big Talon zipper and the newer one has a slightly smaller YKK zipper. Here are threads with lots of before and after pics of my 2 Basic Bags:

Brown, before and after
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/just-little-tlc-conditioner-bring-out-bags-true-678300-post18746280.html?highlight=tlc#post18746280

Gray, before 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/rehab-bonanza-before-and-after-pics-5-bags-652162-post17558179.html?highlight=basic+bag#post17558179 

Gray, after 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/rehab-bonanza-before-and-after-pics-5-bags-652162-post17558188.html?highlight=basic+bag#post17558188


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> 9455 is the style number. I just added pics of mine above. Both of mine are vintage (circa 1980) but the oldest one has a big Talon zipper and the newer one has a slightly smaller YKK zipper.


Thank you very much!


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you very much!


 
My pleasure! I just added links to some links to pics and more info about my 2 Basic Bag, see above.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! This is yet another example of someone calling Coach and being given misinformation.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic but it's definitely not a Zoe. And it's certainly not from 2002.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name?
> 
> LOL! This is what she was told by Coach:
> 
> _I knew nothing about this purse so I called the phone number on the Coach website to ask about it. I spoke with Pamela at 11:15 am on 6/29/11 and verified that this was a real Coach bag. She told me this was a Zoe Hobo style. I asked what year this was from, she told me 2002. I thought it was older, something vintage, lol. But it's not. It's a 2002 style and one of the last made in the US. _
> 
> http://www.listia.com/auction/2038790


 
I found a stock pic of the Basic Bag and learned that it was first introduced by Coach in 1974.


----------



## Hyacinth

Trajik said:


> Please ID this bag for me. I took as many photos as possible. I have only seen one other like this, but it was in red. But they didn't know the style either lol.
> Thanks!



It's an Amanda Hobo from Fall 2001. None of Coach's pictures show any hangtag at all so I can't say what it should have, sorry.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! This is yet another example of someone calling Coach and being given misinformation.
> 
> I believe this bag is authentic but it's definitely not a Zoe. And it's certainly not from 2002.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name?
> 
> LOL! This is what she was told by Coach:
> 
> _I knew nothing about this purse so I called the phone number on the  Coach website to ask about it.  I spoke with Pamela at 11:15 am on  6/29/11 and verified that this was a real Coach bag.  She told me this  was a Zoe Hobo style.  I asked what year this was from, she told me  2002.  I thought it was older, something vintage, lol.  But it's not.   It's a 2002 style and one of the last made in the US.   _
> 
> http://www.listia.com/auction/2038790



Even more proof, as if we needed any more, that the vast majority of Coach employeees are utterly CLUELESS in authenticating and even identifying older bags. This one didn't even know that a bag where the serial number DOESN'T start with a letter can't be identified using the serial number.

My guess would be somewhere around 1987 from the creed and the double strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Even more proof, as if we needed any more, that the vast majority of Coach employeees are utterly CLUELESS in authenticating and even identifying older bags. This one didn't even know that a bag where the serial number DOESN'T start with a letter can't be identified using the serial number.
> 
> My guess would be somewhere around 1987 from the creed and the double strap.


Thank you for responding on Listia.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Even more proof, as if we needed any more, that the vast  majority of Coach employeees are utterly CLUELESS in authenticating and  even identifying older bags. This one didn't even know that a bag where  the serial number DOESN'T start with a letter can't be identified using  the serial number.

My guess would be somewhere around 1987 from the creed and the double strap.



BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for responding on Listia.



Always happy to add another voice of sanity in an insane world.


----------



## sadiebud

Hi all, I'm new here  Does anyone know about this wristlet? I just purchased this from Ebay, thanks!  The inside is stamped HOP-9832.


----------



## DemRam

sadiebud said:


> Hi all, I'm new here  Does anyone know about this wristlet? I just purchased this from Ebay, thanks!  The inside is stamped HOP-9832.




Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Please post a photo of the inside of the bag showing a clear, readable picture of the creed.


----------



## sadiebud

I hope this is alright, it was tough to get a clear picture  Thanks!!


----------



## DemRam

sadiebud said:


> Hi all, I'm new here  Does anyone know about this wristlet? I just purchased this from Ebay, thanks!  The inside is stamped HOP-9832.





sadiebud said:


> I hope this is alright, it was tough to get a clear picture  Thanks!!



It looks good to me.  Does the wording on the creed say "Costa Rica"?  It's hard for me to read.

The name of that bag, style number 9832,  is "Turnlock Clutch" and that one was made in 2000.


----------



## sadiebud

WOW, you have great eyesight, it DOES say Costa Rica. I need to learn about Coach, they are made all over the world? Thank you so very much


----------



## DemRam

sadiebud said:


> WOW, you have great eyesight, it DOES say Costa Rica. I need to learn about Coach, they are made all over the world? Thank you so very much




You're welcome!

You might want to start with these Links below from Hyacinth.  There is a ton of good Coach information.

Fake Serial Number List, updated:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288

Early Coach Creeds and Factories:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-38.html#post18945918

Coach Serial Numbers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848

About Coach Creeds:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-23.html#post11024432


----------



## sadiebud

DemRam said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> You might want to start with these Links below from Hyacinth. There is a ton of good Coach information.
> 
> Fake Serial Number List, updated:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
> 
> Early Coach Creeds and Factories:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-38.html#post18945918
> 
> Coach Serial Numbers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848
> 
> About Coach Creeds:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-23.html#post11024432


 


Thanks so much, you ladies are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Vuittoned

Can anyone identify this crossbody or suggest something similar? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Vuittoned said:


> Can anyone identify this crossbody or suggest something similar? Thanks in advance!



The only identity I can give it is "fake".

Hopefully someone can suggest a comparable genuine style - what measurements would your ideal crossbody bag have?


----------



## sadiebud

Forgot to ask...I hope it's ok to ask here! When is a bag considered vintage? A particular age? When it's discontinued? TIA!


----------



## katev

sadiebud said:


> Forgot to ask...I hope it's ok to ask here! When is a bag considered vintage? A particular age? When it's discontinued? TIA!


 
I believe that a bag needs to be 20 years old or more to truly be considered vintage, but the term is ofter used loosely to describe almost any older style bag.


----------



## sadiebud

katev said:


> I believe that a bag needs to be 20 years old or more to truly be considered vintage, but the term is ofter used loosely to describe almost any older style bag.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Vuittoned said:


> Can anyone identify this crossbody or suggest something similar? Thanks in advance!





Hyacinth said:


> The only identity I can give it is "fake".
> 
> Hopefully someone can suggest a comparable genuine style - what measurements would your ideal crossbody bag have?


I searched "heritage stripe swingpack" and came up with these. 

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1


----------



## CheriBlossom

Please ID this Coach scarf and any information that will be useful for re-sell. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

CheriBlossom said:


> Please ID this Coach scarf and any information that will be useful for re-sell. TIA!


It's a scarf print ponytail scarf, style 98023. I believe original suggested retail is/was $38.


----------



## CheriBlossom

BeenBurned said:


> It's a scarf print ponytail scarf, style 98023. I believe original suggested retail is/was $38.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

CheriBlossom said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Bampi

Does anybody know the name of this bag?
Number is C7C-7302

TIA!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I found a stock pic of the Basic Bag and learned that it was first introduced by Coach in 1974.


 
Did the older Basic Bags have the two thinner double crossbody handles, and now the newer ones have just one thicker handle?   I was about to ask what the name of mine is also, because it's got the two thinner handles and the Coach photos of newer bags looked a bit different.


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I believe that a bag needs to be 20 years old or more to truly be considered vintage, but the term is ofter used loosely to describe almost any older style bag.


 

I love how you say it's "used loosely".   Can't tell you how annoyed I get on ebay to see Vintage in the title of an auction then see "made in China" inside of it ....


----------



## katev

I don't know, but you are right, the pic looks different!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Did the older Basic Bags have the two thinner double crossbody handles, and now the newer ones have just one thicker handle?   I was about to ask what the name of mine is also, because it's got the two thinner handles and the Coach photos of newer bags looked a bit different.



Coach changed the strap on the Basic Bag some time around the end of the 1980s. The original ones had the double straps.


----------



## kkroxybee

I found this bag on ebay and was wondering if anyone knows what it is called or any other info on it. These were the only two photos on the listing. TIA


----------



## suigenerisB

My sister's birthdy is coming up and she wants this vintage court bag. I found someone selling one, but when i looked inside the serial number is G13-9870. Now, as soon as I found out she wanted a vintage bag, I tried to do a little research on this site and others, and from what I gathered the serial number should start off with a letter, then a number, then another letter, followed by the style number. Does anyone know why it's like this? I know the bag was originally purchased from an outlet- could that be it? Other than the serial number, it looks real to me.


----------



## Hyacinth

kkroxybee said:


> I found this bag on ebay and was wondering if anyone knows what it is called or any other info on it. These were the only two photos on the listing. TIA



It's called a Whitney Satchel and was made in 1999 but that's the only information I have on it, sorry. Maybe someone else can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

suigenerisB said:


> My sister's birthdy is coming up and she wants this vintage court bag. I found someone selling one, but when i looked inside the serial number is G13-9870. Now, as soon as I found out she wanted a vintage bag, I tried to do a little research on this site and others, and from what I gathered the serial number should start off with a letter, then a number, then another letter, followed by the style number. Does anyone know why it's like this? I know the bag was originally purchased from an outlet- could that be it? Other than the serial number, it looks real to me.



No, the third digit can be EITHER a number or a letter. The "3" is just a code for one of the Chinese plants. It's not considered vintage since it's only 10 years old and vintage is usually defined in handbags as 20 years or older.


----------



## Jessikah

Does anyone know what the green one is?


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessikah said:


> Does anyone know what the green one is?



They're BOTH very bad fakes. Coach NEVER made that green multi fabric - I'm getting a headache just looking at it, and both have fake Carriage emblems and the fabric pattern isn't lined up or centered even _close_ to being correct.

I really hope you didn't buy either bag in the photos. Whoever is selling those is a crook and should be reported. Where did you find these photos and bags?


----------



## suigenerisB

Hyacinth said:


> No, the third digit can be EITHER a number or a letter. The "3" is just a code for one of the Chinese plants. It's not considered vintage since it's only 10 years old and vintage is usually defined in handbags as 20 years or older.


 
Thanks so much for the info! Yes, I guess it's not vintage!


----------



## kkroxybee

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Whitney Satchel and was made in 1999 but that's the only information I have on it, sorry. Maybe someone else can fill in the blanks.



Thanks! Do you know if it was limited edition or anything? Thanks again!


----------



## Jessikah

Hyacinth said:


> They're BOTH very bad fakes. Coach NEVER made that green multi fabric - I'm getting a headache just looking at it, and both have fake Carriage emblems and the fabric pattern isn't lined up or centered even _close_ to being correct.
> 
> I really hope you didn't buy either bag in the photos. Whoever is selling those is a crook and should be reported. Where did you find these photos and bags?



WOW. Thats good to know. No I didn't buy them but I know someone who did...thanks for the info!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessikah said:


> WOW. Thats good to know. No I didn't buy them but I know someone who did...thanks for the info!


If they paid with a credit card, recommend that they file a dispute with the c.c. company.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> Coach changed the strap on the Basic Bag some time around the end of the 1980s. The original ones had the double straps.


 
thanks!   I'd imagine with heavy use, the thin strap would wear out, but I do love the feminine look of the thinner strap.  I was lucky enough to find a vintage made in New York one, (straps in great shape.)  I'm gonna shine her up soon!


----------



## Jessi319

Reminds me of some of the Bonnie inspired bags. She's a about 12"W x 8"H x 4"Deep. I love her lots! Being rehabbed at this very moment.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Reminds me of some of the Bonnie inspired bags. She's a about 12"W x 8"H x 4"Deep. I love her lots! Being rehabbed at this very moment.



It was just called a Standard Tote - Coach made them in 3 sizes and yours was the largest. The style number was 9680 and it sold for $94 in 1983 which was just about the time yours was made.


----------



## katev

Can you tell me if Coach made an Italian bag with the style number 7001? and if so, can you direct me to a picture. I saw one at the thrift store but it was $45 so I didn't but it but it nice!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Can you tell me if Coach made an Italian bag with the style number 7001? and if so, can you direct me to a picture. I saw one at the thrift store but it was $45 so I didn't but it but it nice!



7001 was a Gramercy Zip and came out in late 1998.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> It was just called a Standard Tote - Coach made them in 3 sizes and yours was the largest. The style number was 9680 and it sold for $94 in 1983 which was just about the time yours was made.


 Thank you very much!!    It's a perfect netbook carrier : Very roomy yet not too big.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> 7001 was a Gramercy Zip and came out in late 1998.


 
That's it! It's a pretty bag, the surface is unusual - textured but not pebbled and the lining is a soft leather surface and not cloth. The bag has 4 metal feet on the bottom and the hangtag is made of goldtone metal and different from any hangtags that I have seen before.

Thanks so much!


----------



## YokelMel

katev said:


> That's it! It's a pretty bag, the surface is unusual - textured but not pebbled and the lining is a soft leather surface and not cloth. The bag has 4 metal feet on the bottom and the hangtag is made of goldtone metal and different from any hangtags that I have seen before.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
You're going back for this, aren't you   I would! What an elegant bag! I've been hoping to stumble across something from the Gramercy line.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> It was just called a Standard Tote - Coach made them in 3 sizes and yours was the largest. The style number was 9680 and it sold for $94 in 1983 which was just about the time yours was made.


 
I meant to also add, I didn't realize they still were made in New York in the early 80's.  thanks again- you are so much help


----------



## katev

YokelMel said:


> You're going back for this, aren't you  I would! What an elegant bag! I've been hoping to stumble across something from the Gramercy line.


 
I'm thinking about it! I don't have any Gramercy items, either. 

The one they have is black, just like the picture.When I looked at it, I thought that it was genuine but I had never seen the bag before and $45 is more than I've ever spent on a vintage bag before. I wanted to make sure it was genuine. (Thanks Hyacinth!)

It's a bit smallish and I have so many bags, I surely don't need it; but it is a beautiful bag and in great condition. It's a rare opportunity and "I'm thinking about it!"


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> 7001 was a Gramercy Zip and came out in late 1998.


 
Hyacinth, I am debating going back for this bag. It's a really beautiful little black bag and in great condition and I know that $45 is a bargain; but it is a smallish-sized bag, and I have so many bags, so I probably shouldn't get another!

I wasn't able to find anything out about this bag until you came to the rescue. Do you get many requests to authenticate Italian Gramercy bags or are they fairly uncommon? I am trying to decide if I will get another chance if I miss this one and regret it!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Hyacinth, I am debating going back for this bag. It's a really beautiful little black bag and in great condition and I know that $45 is a bargain; but it is a smallish-sized bag, and I have so many bags, so I probably shouldn't get another!
> 
> I wasn't able to find anything out about this bag until you came to the rescue. Do you get many requests to authenticate Italian Gramercy bags or are they fairly uncommon? I am trying to decide if I will get another chance if I miss this one and regret it!


 
Nevermind! I talked myself into it! 

I am going to back and see if the bag is still there, I hope so!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Nevermind! I talked myself into it!
> 
> I am going to back and see if the bag is still there, I hope so!


Personally, I think that's a good idea. Even if you decide it's not right for you, you shouldn't have trouble flipping it and making a profit.


----------



## BigBert

I have a bunch from the mid-80s to early 90s.  I know they're all legit, but I'd love to know styles.  Most were purchased in local DC-area department stores (Hecht's, Woodies, Garfinkel's etc.)

Anyhow, photos are below:







Light brown/taupe bag with brass fastener on flap.  Not sure when this was purchased -- mom gave me this one.  Style is 8938.





I think of this as the "classic" Coach bag.  This is the larger size with the turnlock brass fastener on the flap in navy.  Purchased in 1986. I can't even make the style out.





Same as above but brown.  Not sure when Mom bought it.  Style seems to be 931.

I have more but my daughter is waking up.  I'll post later.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Personally, I think that's a good idea. Even if you decide it's not right for you, you shouldn't have trouble flipping it and making a profit.


 
Thanks, and I have to learn how to do that flipping stuff! 

Anyway, I went back and got her today! I only had a brief chance to look her over yesterday and her condition isn't quite as nice as I thought, but she is roomier than I realized and I love the style, construction, and textures of this bag! I hope she rehabs well!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Hyacinth, I am debating going back for this bag. It's a really beautiful little black bag and in great condition and I know that $45 is a bargain; but it is a smallish-sized bag, and I have so many bags, so I probably shouldn't get another!
> 
> I wasn't able to find anything out about this bag until you came to the rescue. Do you get many requests to authenticate Italian Gramercy bags or are they fairly uncommon? I am trying to decide if I will get another chance if I miss this one and regret it!



They're hard to find but don't sell well because most people have never heard of them and they're more dressy-looking than most people are looking for today. The important things are that you want it, it's in good condition, and it has the long shoulder strap included.

ETA - Never mind, just found your follow-up post - enjoy it!


----------



## katev

I have a question for the experts. I recently rehabbed a Bleecker Canvas Flap 6114. I have seen several ebay auctions that claim this bag, made in 1999, originally sold for $350; see the link below for an example (NMA!) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Coach-Bleek...3880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin588e6e9538 

It's a wonderful little bag but that's an awful lot of money today and it was a lot more money 11 years ago! I've just plugged the figures into an inflation calculator and learned that in 2000, $350 had the buying power of $456 today! That's seems like quite a bit for a fabric bag.

I'm wondering if this isn't just an "urban myth" - a self-serving rumor that was stated by one vendor that has been picked up and repeated by others? Do any of you authenticators know the original retail price of this lovely little bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigBert

Here is the rest of what I currently have at home:






Not sure when this was purchased.  It's black even though it photographs navy.  Needs some rehab.






Smaller bag, navy blue.  Magnetic closure.





Small/medium black tote bag.  I used to use this as a ballet bag.  Comfortably held all the supplies for a serious dancer, including several pairs of shoes, change of clothes, water bottle, etc.  Has a zipper pocket on the inside.  Purchased in the late 1980s.






This was my favorite for a long time.  Was purchased in 1988 or 1989.  Needs some rehab because the British tan leather has taken on an uneven color.





Also purchased in approximately 1988.  Has a water spot, but is a large pouch with a flap, no fastener.  This bag is fantastic and classic.  A pocket on the inside and another zipper pocket at the back, behind the creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

BigBert said:


> I have a bunch from the mid-80s to early 90s.  I know they're all legit, but I'd love to know styles.  Most were purchased in local DC-area department stores (Hecht's, Woodies, Garfinkel's etc.)
> 
> Anyhow, photos are below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light brown/taupe bag with brass fastener on flap.  Not sure when this was purchased -- mom gave me this one.  Style is 8938.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think of this as the "classic" Coach bag.  This is the larger size with the turnlock brass fastener on the flap in navy.  Purchased in 1986. I can't even make the style out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above but brown.  Not sure when Mom bought it.  Style seems to be 931.
> 
> I have more but my daughter is waking up.  I'll post later.



Those aren't the style numbers, bags made before 1994 never had the style code in the serial number. That's why it would be a big help if we could have the bags' basic measurements and photos of the back and the open front so we can see if there are front underflap or back pockets. Creed stamp photos also help narrow down the time period.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I have a question for the experts. I recently rehabbed a Bleecker Canvas Flap 6114. I have seen several ebay auctions that claim this bag, made in 1999, originally sold for $350; see the link below for an example (NMA!)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Coach-Bleek...3880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin588e6e9538
> 
> It's a wonderful little bag but that's an awful lot of money today and it was a lot more money 11 years ago! I've just plugged the figures into an inflation calculator and learned that in 2000, $350 had the buying power of $456 today! That's seems like quite a bit for a fabric bag.
> 
> I'm wondering if this isn't just an "urban myth" - a self-serving rumor that was stated by one vendor that has been picked up and repeated by others? Do any of you authenticators know the original retail price of this lovely little bag? Thanks in advance!



Whoever is quoting $350 is seriously delusional. That Bleecker Flap listed for $198 when it was first released in Spring of 2000.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              It was just called a Standard Tote - Coach made them in 3 sizes  and yours was the largest. The style number was 9680 and it sold for $94  in 1983 which was just about the time yours was made



Jessi319 said:


> I meant to also add, I didn't realize they still were made in New York in the early 80's.  thanks again- you are so much help



Coach was still manufacturing in NYC until around 1987. Check my post number 565 in the "Answers ..." thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-38.html#post18945918


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Whoever is quoting $350 is seriously delusional. That Bleecker Flap listed for $198 when it was first released in Spring of 2000.


 
That price is a lot more reasonable, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## BigBert

Hyacinth said:


> Creed stamp photos also help narrow down the time period.



I tried to get some decent stamp photos but I just couldn't seem to photograph the stamps.  When I could, I couldn't seem to get everything.  I'll try again.  Thanks!


----------



## katev

BigBert said:


> I tried to get some decent stamp photos but I just couldn't seem to photograph the stamps. When I could, I couldn't seem to get everything. I'll try again. Thanks!


 
Creed pictures are difficult, make sure that you are using the macro feature on your camera (it is usally indicated by an icon that looks like a tulip or other flower.) 

Another trick is to dust the creed with light colored eye shadow to make the writing stand out. Good luck!


----------



## Hyacinth

BigBert said:


> I tried to get some decent stamp photos but I just couldn't seem to photograph the stamps.  When I could, I couldn't seem to get everything.  I'll try again.  Thanks!



Measurements would help, but I may not be able to put names to everything - a lot of early Coach styles were pretty similar and there are a LOT of files and photos to look through, so even with measurements it may take a while. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

BigBert said:


> Here is the rest of what I currently have at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure when this was purchased.  It's black even though it photographs navy.  Needs some rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller bag, navy blue.  Magnetic closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small/medium black tote bag.  I used to use this as a ballet bag.  Comfortably held all the supplies for a serious dancer, including several pairs of shoes, change of clothes, water bottle, etc.  Has a zipper pocket on the inside.  Purchased in the late 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite for a long time.  Was purchased in 1988 or 1989.  Needs some rehab because the British tan leather has taken on an uneven color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also purchased in approximately 1988.  Has a water spot, but is a large pouch with a flap, no fastener.  This bag is fantastic and classic.  A pocket on the inside and another zipper pocket at the back, behind the creed.



These are just guesstimates:
First - don't know. If 9x7 maybe a Tailored Flap from around 1990
Second, navy - Lightweight Town Bag
Third - could be any one of at least three different totes, measurements would help. You say Small to Medium but all the similar styles I've found are quoted as at least 16 inches wide left to right
Fourth - Riding Bag Spectator
Fifth - if about 10x8, Classic Shoulder Bag - the original Coach Bag

Also, if any of them has a serial number that includes the style number - the serial would start with a letter of the alphabet - that would help.


----------



## Hyacinth

BigBert said:


> I have a bunch from the mid-80s to early 90s.  I know they're all legit, but I'd love to know styles.  Most were purchased in local DC-area department stores (Hecht's, Woodies, Garfinkel's etc.)
> 
> Anyhow, photos are below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light brown/taupe bag with brass fastener on flap.  Not sure when this was purchased -- mom gave me this one.  Style is 8938.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think of this as the "classic" Coach bag.  This is the larger size with the turnlock brass fastener on the flap in navy.  Purchased in 1986. I can't even make the style out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above but brown.  Not sure when Mom bought it.  Style seems to be 931.
> 
> I have more but my daughter is waking up.  I'll post later.




First - need more pics or info, size, pocket placement etc
Second, Convertible Clutch if it's 11x7
Third, maybe a Pocket Purse if it's about 9x5


----------



## ETenebris

My friend has asked me to identify this bag for her...I am pretty sure it is an older piece since the leather seems to be a vachetta with some darkening, and I estimated the original price at $198-228.  Can anyone verify and give more information or an item name?  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

ETenebris said:


> My friend has asked me to identify this bag for her...I am pretty sure it is an older piece since the leather seems to be a vachetta with some darkening, and I estimated the original price at $198-228.  Can anyone verify and give more information or an item name?  Thanks!



We always prefer to have a clear photo of the creed patch, so if you can post one, that would be great.

The style LOOKS like a Signature Demi but that style has frequently been faked - the creed photo also helps us see if it's genuine or not.


----------



## ETenebris

She didn't send me one, but I can ask.


----------



## ETenebris

Hyacinth said:


> We always prefer to have a clear photo of the creed patch, so if you can post one, that would be great.
> 
> The style LOOKS like a Signature Demi but that style has frequently been faked - the creed photo also helps us see if it's genuine or not.



I guess I should clarify...she is not wanting it authenticated, just curious as to the style name and what the price would have been.  Based on the leather and signature pattern, I am guessing this is from at least several years ago before the Poppy line.


----------



## Hyacinth

ETenebris said:


> I guess I should clarify...she is not wanting it authenticated, just curious as to the style name and what the price would have been.  Based on the leather and signature pattern, I am guessing this is from at least several years ago before the Poppy line.



We believe that unless something's authentic, it doesn't have or deserve a Coach name and it wouldn't have a Coach price or value either. And if we had a photo of the creed and serial number we could also tell you the year it was made.

If something's counterfeit, it's nameless _and_ worthless. I hope you understand the reasoning behind that.


----------



## BeenBurned

ETenebris said:


> My friend has asked me to identify this bag for her...I am pretty sure it is an older piece since the leather seems to be a vachetta with some darkening, and I estimated the original price at $198-228.  Can anyone verify and give more information or an item name?  Thanks!





Hyacinth said:


> We always prefer to have a clear photo of the creed patch, so if you can post one, that would be great.
> 
> The style LOOKS like a Signature Demi but that style has frequently been faked - the creed photo also helps us see if it's genuine or not.





ETenebris said:


> I guess I should clarify...she is not wanting it authenticated, just curious as to the style name and what the price would have been.  Based on the leather and signature pattern, I am guessing this is from at least several years ago before the Poppy line.





Hyacinth said:


> We believe that unless something's authentic, it doesn't have or deserve a Coach name and it wouldn't have a Coach price or value either. And if we had a photo of the creed and serial number we could also tell you the year it was made.
> 
> If something's counterfeit, it's nameless _and_ worthless. I hope you understand the reasoning behind that.


We aren't trying to give you a hard time but this is one style that has been frequently faked and some of the fakes are pretty darned "good." 

Single pictures aren't enough to authenticate and in offering the information you're requesting, we would be implying authenticity. 

Again, a photo of the creed would be very helpful. We can give you the name of the style and when it was made. 

This is an example of why more pictures are necessary. The following listing looks very much like your bag. *This listing is a fake*: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Tan-Khaki...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5da4680b


----------



## christychaw

Hi can help me identify this coach bag #17433? Why this bag made in Vietnam? Is it fake? I bought at Leesburg Corner Premium outlet.


----------



## BeenBurned

christychaw said:


> Hi can help me identify this coach bag #17433? Why this bag made in Vietnam? Is it fake? I bought at Leesburg Corner Premium outlet.


Assuming that the bag is indeed from the outlet, it isn't fake, It is a signature stripe tote.

Coach makes bags in Vietnam as well as several other countries.


----------



## swann26

Hi I was hoping someone could id this purse for me! I think its '07 or '08. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## coachluvr80

purchased this at the outlet about a year ago or a little longer - I know it's a MFF bleeker checkbook wallet - anybody know the style # or color name?  I have misplaced the tags & receipt, I'm usually really good about filing those away.


----------



## Hyacinth

swann26 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could id this purse for me! I think its '07 or '08. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1448245



If you own the bag, can you please post a clear photo of the creed patch and serial number? It looks like an Optic Sig East-West Gallery Tote #13762 but the number would help if you have it or can verify it. Thanks!


----------



## swann26

Hyacinth said:


> If you own the bag, can you please post a clear photo of the creed patch and serial number? It looks like an Optic Sig East-West Gallery Tote #13762 but the number would help if you have it or can verify it. Thanks!



Thanks! I hope this helps


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              If you own the bag, can you please post a clear photo of the  creed patch and serial number? *It looks like an Optic Sig East-West  Gallery Tote #13762 *but the number would help if you have it or can  verify it. Thanks!     



swann26 said:


> Thanks! I hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1448351


It's exactly as Hyacinth said.


----------



## ETenebris

BeenBurned said:


> We aren't trying to give you a hard time but this is one style that has been frequently faked and some of the fakes are pretty darned "good."
> 
> Single pictures aren't enough to authenticate and in offering the information you're requesting, we would be implying authenticity.
> 
> Again, a photo of the creed would be very helpful. We can give you the name of the style and when it was made.
> 
> This is an example of why more pictures are necessary. The following listing looks very much like your bag. *This listing is a fake*:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Tan-Khaki...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5da4680b



I understand.  If I had the bag in my possession I could post more photos.  But it is not my bag.  A friend of mine who is out of state purchased it at a garage sale and was asking me if I knew what it was, but this is the only photo she sent.


----------



## wis3ly

Heritage line, no?


----------



## Hyacinth

wis3ly said:


> Heritage line, no?



It was just called a Snaphead Offspinner Keyfob AFAIK. I don't know if it was part of any specific line.


----------



## wis3ly

Hyacinth said:


> It was just called a Snaphead Offspinner Keyfob AFAIK. I don't know if it was part of any specific line.



Thanks!


----------



## Khylla

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> If you own the bag, can you please post a clear photo of the  creed patch and serial number? *It looks like an Optic Sig East-West  Gallery Tote #13762 *but the number would help if you have it or can  verify it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> It's exactly as Hyacinth said.



I own this bag as well, actually, or something that looks very similar to it. I just purchased it at the outlet store in Woodburn. My camera is terrible and won't let me get a clear shot of the inside serial number, but mine says E1194-F17881. Is this the same bag?


----------



## BigBert

katev said:


> Creed pictures are difficult, make sure that you are using the macro feature on your camera (it is usally indicated by an icon that looks like a tulip or other flower.)
> 
> Another trick is to dust the creed with light colored eye shadow to make the writing stand out. Good luck!



Thanks for the tip! I'll try to sneak in a little time and take shots tomorrow.  My mom tells me she has more vintage bags for me -- she doesn't carry them.  One is bone and had a run in with a chocolate shake; we'll see how that goes!


----------



## katev

Hi, the attached bag is for sale (along with some other items) from a local craigslist vendor. I'm thinking of asking for more photos and details, but first I was wondering if someone could identify the bag for me? It would help me to research for more information and pictures. Thanks!


----------



## kitkaaat

Hi  I'm new to this thread. I just saw this lady walking with this coach bag that I adore and I've been searching on the web for hours trying to figure out what the style number or name is. I hope you guys can help me.


----------



## Jessi319

I've looked at vintage Coach photos til I'm cross-eyed. I don't see any that look exactly like this so naturally, on to tPF for help: She's old, Kind of big, and New York City era. Dimensions are about 12" wide by 8ish inches high and 5" deep. I've measured her twice and it seems to vary depending on how I hold her. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> I've looked at vintage Coach photos til I'm cross-eyed. I don't see any that look exactly like this so naturally, on to tPF for help: She's old, Kind of big, and New York City era. Dimensions are about 12" wide by 8ish inches high and 5" deep. I've measured her twice and it seems to vary depending on how I hold her. Thanks for your help!





It looks like the "Rambler Bag" which is style 9735.   I'm not sure what year the "Rambler" was introduced, but the serial number on yours *could* date it from the later 70's - mid to later 80's.

I'm not positive, so definitely wait for other opinions.


----------



## kathy2614

Jessi319 said:


> I've looked at vintage Coach photos til I'm cross-eyed. I don't see any that look exactly like this so naturally, on to tPF for help: She's old, Kind of big, and New York City era. Dimensions are about 12" wide by 8ish inches high and 5" deep. I've measured her twice and it seems to vary depending on how I hold her. Thanks for your help!



I agree with DemRam.  I have the same bag and Hyacinth identified it as a Rambler.  Here is a couple of pictures:


She said mine was from about 1989.


----------



## kathy2614

kathy2614 said:


> I agree with DemRam.  I have the same bag and Hyacinth identified it as a Rambler.  Here is a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> She said mine was from about 1989.






These pictures are after rehab


----------



## baglady2009

Hi guys!  I live near a coach outlet and I love shopping from the clearance rack.  My problem is that I am usually so focused on getting a great deal, that I don't pay attention to the names of the bags.  Usually when a person ask me for the name of my bag, my response is: "I really don't know the name of the bag, but I purchased it from the coach outlet."  Out of the 8 coach bags that I have, I know the names of 2 of them (the Inlaid OP Art Maggie and the Mia Cranberry Patent).  If any of you coach experts out there can tell me the names of the other 6 bags, I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Jessi319

Thanks !


----------



## Jessi319

kathy2614 said:


> I agree with DemRam. I have the same bag and Hyacinth identified it as a Rambler. Here is a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> She said mine was from about 1989.


 


DemRam said:


> It looks like the "Rambler Bag" which is style 9735. I'm not sure what year the "Rambler" was introduced, but the serial number on yours *could* date it from the later 70's - mid to later 80's.
> 
> I'm not positive, so definitely wait for other opinions.
> 
> oops trying to figure out this multi quote thing...Thanksfor the i.d. ! My photos are definitely PRE-rehab. She's terribly old and dry. I hope to make her better, though she's still gonna be pretty "patina'd" even after I work on her. I just love the bag's size and the challenge!!


----------



## Hyacinth

baglady2009 said:


> Hi guys!  I live near a coach outlet and I love shopping from the clearance rack.  My problem is that I am usually so focused on getting a great deal, that I don't pay attention to the names of the bags.  Usually when a person ask me for the name of my bag, my response is: "I really don't know the name of the bag, but I purchased it from the coach outlet."  Out of the 8 coach bags that I have, I know the names of 2 of them (the Inlaid OP Art Maggie and the Mia Cranberry Patent).  If any of you coach experts out there can tell me the names of the other 6 bags, I would truly appreciate it.



The names are right on the price tags, and the style numbers are on the creeds inside the bags. Please post photos of either the tags or the creed patches.


----------



## baglady2009

Hyacinth said:


> The names are right on the price tags, and the style numbers are on the creeds inside the bags. Please post photos of either the tags or the creed patches.


 
If the tags were still on the bag, that would surely make it a lot easier to identify.  However, I did like your idea about researching the style numbers.  Thanks!


----------



## ansaturday

Hey Everyone, I need help identifying this bag. I found a listing on eBay calling it a Worth Bag. Is it a 1994 Worth Bag? It is M4C-4143.


----------



## ansaturday

ansaturday said:


> Hey Everyone, I need help identifying this bag. I found a listing on eBay calling it a Worth Bag. Is it a 1994 Worth Bag? It is M4C-4143.


I found one sold by silver-coach. It is a Worth Bag


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Hi, the attached bag is for sale (along with some other items) from a local craigslist vendor. I'm thinking of asking for more photos and details, but first I was wondering if someone could identify the bag for me? It would help me to research for more information and pictures. Thanks!


 
Just bumping this post, does anyone recognize this bag?


----------



## madisonave5011

Could anyone help with identifying the name/year of this item please? I just purchased today from the Goodwill for $59.95 (I know kind of expensive for Goodwill but the bag is in pretty good condition).

Creed Reads: NO HSC - 6006, Made in United States


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Just bumping this post, does anyone recognize this bag?



I can't find it - any chance you can get a better photo of the creed patch? Those Legacy styles were pretty widely faked - do you have any other photos or can you post a URL?


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> Could anyone help with identifying the name/year of this item please? I just purchased today from the Goodwill for $59.95 (I know kind of expensive for Goodwill but the bag is in pretty good condition).
> 
> Creed Reads: NO HSC - 6006, Made in United States



The serial number is actually H8C- which means it was made in 1998. It was called a Chelsea Tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* http://static.purseblog.com/tpf/buttons/viewpost.gif                              If you own the bag, can you please post a clear photo of the  creed patch and serial number? *It looks like an Optic Sig East-West  Gallery Tote #13762 *but the number would help if you have it or can  verify it. Thanks!     


It's exactly as Hyacinth said.     



Khylla said:


> I own this bag as well, actually, or something that looks very similar to it. I just purchased it at the outlet store in Woodburn. My camera is terrible and won't let me get a clear shot of the inside serial number, but mine says E1194-F17881. Is this the same bag?



No, it's only the same bag if it has the same style number (the second set of numbers in the serial, to the right of the dash)


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I can't find it - any chance you can get a better photo of the creed patch? Those Legacy styles were pretty widely faked - do you have any other photos or can you post a URL?


 
Thanks, I will see if I can get more pics. I am not sure that I really like the bag, that's why I was hoping to find more photos. Thanks for checking!


----------



## HildyLee

Hi, could someone let me know the name of this bag? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/280712673034?ru...73034&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Hyacinth

HildyLee said:


> Hi, could someone let me know the name of this bag? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/280712673034?ru...73034&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



It looks a bit like a Scooter Bag but I can't read the serial number and the number in the listing description doesn't match that bag.


----------



## katev

kitkaaat said:


> Hi  I'm new to this thread. I just saw this lady walking with this coach bag that I adore and I've been searching on the web for hours trying to figure out what the style number or name is. I hope you guys can help me.


 
I'm not sure, was it shiny in places? It could be some kind of poppy lurex tote; here's a glam tote as an example (nma)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-POPPY-SIG...7710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=auc20bb762d4e


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth said:


> The serial number is actually H8C- which means it was made in 1998. It was called a Chelsea Tote.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth could you help ID this one please? The creed is hard to read because the numbers are mostly rubbed away but from what I can make out is:

NO A0C-9817.....Made in United States

Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> Hyacinth could you help ID this one please? The creed is hard to read because the numbers are mostly rubbed away but from what I can make out is:
> 
> NO A0C-9817.....Made in United States
> 
> Thank you!



It's a Camera Zip from 2000.


----------



## kkroxybee

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Is it a station bag? There is no serial number on the inside creed.  TIA


----------



## ladyash

kkroxybee said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Is it a station bag? There is no serial number on the inside creed.  TIA



You will have to wait for sure but I think it may be fake because of the creed saying it's a bean bag? 
Maybe try posting in the authenticity thread and see what they have to say about the bag. 
It does look like a station bag though!


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth what can you give me on this? Sorry about the poor picture of the creed.

No 641-9921 or is it G4I-9921
Made in New York City


----------



## ltbag

Hi all,  I just purchased a bag with a style number of 9029.  Its from 1997 and it has a small flap.  Does anyone know anything about this style?  I will post pics at some point but I am typing this from my phone right now on my way to work LOL.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

kkroxybee said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Is it a station bag? There is no serial number on the inside creed.  TIA



It's a complete fake - the ONLY items Coach ever made that should say "Bean Bag" are a keychain and a desk paperweight, both filled with pellets and in the shape of bean bags. ANY PURSE OR ACCESSORY WITH A BEAN BAG CREED IS FAKE.

You can see where the crooks copied the creed stamp from:


----------



## Hyacinth

ltbag said:


> Hi all,  I just purchased a bag with a style number of 9029.  Its from 1997 and it has a small flap.  Does anyone know anything about this style?  I will post pics at some point but I am typing this from my phone right now on my way to work LOL.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The style number belongs to an Ergo Flap but like many early Ergos that style was faked a lot and should always be authenticated.


----------



## kkroxybee

Hyacinth said:


> It's a complete fake - the ONLY items Coach ever made that should say "Bean Bag" are a keychain and a desk paperweight, both filled with pellets and in the shape of bean bags. ANY PURSE OR ACCESSORY WITH A BEAN BAG CREED IS FAKE.
> 
> You can see where the crooks copied the creed stamp from:



Thanks so much Hyacinth! I think I would die if I ever bought a fake! I'm not much of an expert on coach pre-2001...so your help is much appreciated!
Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> Hyacinth what can you give me on this? Sorry about the poor picture of the creed.
> 
> No 641-9921 or is it G4I-9921
> Made in New York City



The style # is 9235 and it's one of the original Crescent Bags. It could have been made any time between the mid-1970s (maybe even earlier but that's the first "catalog" we've been able to find) through about 1985 when it's no longer shown in Coach's catalogs.

Nice find!


----------



## ltbag

Hyacinth said:


> The style number belongs to an Ergo Flap but like many early Ergos that style was faked a lot and should always be authenticated.




Thanks so much Hyacinth!  You are amazing!  

I will post pics and info in the authenticate thread.


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth said:


> The style # is 9235 and it's one of the original Crescent Bags. It could have been made any time between the mid-1970s (maybe even earlier but that's the first "catalog" we've been able to find) through about 1985 when it's no longer shown in Coach's catalogs.
> 
> Nice find!


Thank you so much Hyacinth!! It's actually my co workers bag that I offered to have you authenticate it for her since she wanted to know the name/year. She'll be so excited!! Thanks again...now off to the thrift store to hunt for my next find : )


----------



## teerash

I know this bag has already sold, but I would really like to know what it is called so I can search for it in the future. I love it! Thank you!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/58208305/vintage-coach-ivory-pebble-leather


----------



## cettesaphir

So, a little over two years ago I was going through my grandmother's things when I happened to find a Coach bag! It's my mom's now and she really likes it, and I'm curious to know what it's actually called if anyone can help! Unfortunately it wasn't stored in ideal conditions, so the bottom is a little folded over (sorta like you would fold the bottom of paper bag)...the bag has some depth to it... but I'm pretty sure it's in great condition otherwise.












Thanks!
Sorry for the big pics!


----------



## DemRam

teerash said:


> I know this bag has already sold, but I would really like to know what it is called so I can search for it in the future. I love it! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/58208305/vintage-coach-ivory-pebble-leather




Style 4926 is the Madison Deauville.  That one is from 1996.


----------



## DemRam

cettesaphir said:


> So, a little over two years ago I was going through my grandmother's things when I happened to find a Coach bag! It's my mom's now and she really likes it, and I'm curious to know what it's actually called if anyone can help! Unfortunately it wasn't stored in ideal conditions, so the bottom is a little folded over (sorta like you would fold the bottom of paper bag)...the bag has some depth to it... but I'm pretty sure it's in great condition otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Sorry for the big pics!




Style number 4924 is the Sonoma "Pocket Zip".  That one is from 1997.


----------



## Coach12

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200634340971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item number:	200634340971

divacoachv ( Feedback Score Of 5 )
please tell me more about this


----------



## teerash

DemRam said:


> Style 4926 is the Madison Deauville.  That one is from 1996.



Thank you! Beautiful, but so far proving quite difficult to find.


----------



## elle13ad4u

Hi is this Coach bag authentic? Please help! Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

elle13ad4u said:


> Hi is this Coach bag authentic? Please help! Thanks for your help in advance!



When asking if a Coach is authentic from now on, please use the "Authenticate This Coach" thread in the Coach Shopping subforum. Thanks!

This one is a genuine Legacy Cotton Signature Shoulder Tote from 2006.


----------



## Hyacinth

Coach12 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200634340971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item number:    200634340971
> 
> divacoachv ( Feedback Score Of 5 )
> please tell me more about this



It looks like a style 4420 Madison Drake Briefbag from around 1995. The long shoulder strap isn't mentioned and is probably missing. If you're interested in bidding you need to ask the seller if the strap is included, and for measurements of the bag.


----------



## cettesaphir

DemRam said:


> Style number 4924 is the Sonoma "Pocket Zip".  That one is from 1997.



thanks DemRam! nice to be able to place a name to the bag


----------



## madisonave5011

This is my new favorite find....$22....what can you tell me about this lovely bag?

No E8M-9930

Thank you! : )


----------



## BeenBurned

elle13ad4u said:


> Hi is this Coach bag authentic? Please help! Thanks for your help in advance!





Hyacinth said:


> When asking if a Coach is authentic from now on, please use the "Authenticate This Coach" thread in the Coach Shopping subforum. Thanks!
> 
> This one is a genuine Legacy Cotton Signature Shoulder Tote from 2006.


Note that style 7473 is another _authentic_ exception to the "centered/matching" rule. One side of the bag has a center seam with perfectly centered and matched signature pattern. The other side (back) of the bag was not matched.


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> This is my new favorite find....$22....what can you tell me about this lovely bag?
> 
> No E8M-9930
> 
> Thank you! : )



Murphy Bag 1998


----------



## pursegirl10

Hello, 

I am new to this forum posting, but have just browsed a bit before. I just purchased a Coach bag from someone on Ebay. They said it was authentic and that all their bags are purchased from department stores, coach stores or coach outlet. I also felt I did my research pretty well on what is a fake. I consider myself to be excellent in attention to detail. I just received the bag, and I had no doubt it was real. Maybe, I've lost my mind, I don't know. This is actually my first Coach bag. 

I have seen this similar bag on Ebay and a few other sites, and from my understanding there was an additional adjustable 16-18 inch strap included. It was not included with this bag I purchased. However; I thought I would call Coach in regarding replacement straps. The rep asked for the serial number and I tell her. She tells me its not coming up in the system. I am freaking out now. Does it mean this is a fake????

The inside tag says No: H0894-12918. Coach Hamptons Signature Pleated Shoulder Bag. I received a Coach Care card and also it had the tags which says Coach Factory. Maybe I'm stupid, but is this a fake or how do I know? I guess pics would help but I haven't had the chance to take any. I have got to find out if this is real or fake so I can get my money back. I am not able to go to a Coach store either. PLEASE help!


----------



## katev

pursegirl10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum posting, but have just browsed a bit before. I just purchased a Coach bag from someone on Ebay. They said it was authentic and that all their bags are purchased from department stores, coach stores or coach outlet. I also felt I did my research pretty well on what is a fake. I consider myself to be excellent in attention to detail. I just received the bag, and I had no doubt it was real. Maybe, I've lost my mind, I don't know. This is actually my first Coach bag.
> 
> I have seen this similar bag on Ebay and a few other sites, and from my understanding there was an additional adjustable 16-18 inch strap included. It was not included with this bag I purchased. However; I thought I would call Coach in regarding replacement straps. The rep asked for the serial number and I tell her. She tells me its not coming up in the system. I am freaking out now. Does it mean this is a fake????
> 
> The inside tag says No: H0894-12918. Coach Hamptons Signature Pleated Shoulder Bag. I received a Coach Care card and also it had the tags which says Coach Factory. Maybe I'm stupid, but is this a fake or how do I know? I guess pics would help but I haven't had the chance to take any. I have got to find out if this is real or fake so I can get my money back. I am not able to go to a Coach store either. PLEASE help!


 
Don't freak out, lots of people have gotten misinformation from Coach customer service and from sales reps at Coach stores. You need to post the item in the Authentication thread here at The Purse Forum (it's on the Coach Shopping page). The first post in the thread gives the format for requesting authentication.

Pictures are necessary because anything can be faked, including tags! But you can easily post the link to the completed ebay auction so the experts can take a look at the auction pics. They may be able to give an opinion on authenticity just from the auction pics. If not, they will let you know if they need more photos.  If you can't find the link for the auction, use the item number and they should be able to find it. Good luck!


----------



## katev

Here's the link and intstructions for the authentication thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html


----------



## katev

pursegirl10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum posting, but have just browsed a bit before. I just purchased a Coach bag from someone on Ebay. They said it was authentic and that all their bags are purchased from department stores, coach stores or coach outlet. I also felt I did my research pretty well on what is a fake. I consider myself to be excellent in attention to detail. I just received the bag, and I had no doubt it was real. Maybe, I've lost my mind, I don't know. This is actually my first Coach bag.
> 
> I have seen this similar bag on Ebay and a few other sites, and from my understanding there was an additional adjustable 16-18 inch strap included. It was not included with this bag I purchased. However; I thought I would call Coach in regarding replacement straps. The rep asked for the serial number and I tell her. She tells me its not coming up in the system. I am freaking out now. Does it mean this is a fake????
> 
> The inside tag says No: H0894-12918. Coach Hamptons Signature Pleated Shoulder Bag. I received a Coach Care card and also it had the tags which says Coach Factory. Maybe I'm stupid, but is this a fake or how do I know? I guess pics would help but I haven't had the chance to take any. I have got to find out if this is real or fake so I can get my money back. I am not able to go to a Coach store either. PLEASE help!


 
I see that your bag was authenticated, nice buy! I don't believe that a long strap came with that style originally but you can often find replacement straps for sale on ebay or bonz if you want to add a long strap. Several TPFers have bought straps from Silver-Coach and said that they were pleased with the transaction: 
http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH?_trksid=p4340.l2563

You can also check out the local thrift store and see if you find a older beat up bag at a cheap price with a removable strap that you can clean and condition. I would advise you not to remove the current shoulder strap because it will hurt the value of the bag and the Kristin hardware is so pretty!


----------



## pursegirl10

katev said:


> I see that your bag was authenticated, nice buy! I don't believe that a long strap came with that style originally but you can often find replacement straps for sale on ebay or bonz if you want to add a long strap. Several TPFers have bought straps from Silver-Coach and said that they were pleased with the transaction:
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> You can also check out the local thrift store and see if you find a older beat up bag at a cheap price with a removable strap that you can clean and condition. I would advise you not to remove the current shoulder strap because it will hurt the value of the bag and the Kristin hardware is so pretty!



Thanks, yeah it was a nice buy. The buyer also reassured me that she purchased it at her local Coach Outlet, and after looking into the bag some more, I am no longer worried about it not being authentic. 

I'm getting more used to the strap now, and its not that big of a deal. Definitely would never remove the strap.  I still may look into an additional strap though, because it would be nice if the strap was a little longer at times. Not sure why Coach didn't allow an extra adjustment on it. I did see the Coach replacement strap offered by Ebayer Silver-Coach. I may purchase one of those at some point, but not liking the price at all. A thrift store is an option too. Anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## katev

pursegirl10 said:


> Thanks, yeah it was a nice buy. The buyer also reassured me that she purchased it at her local Coach Outlet, and after looking into the bag some more, I am no longer worried about it not being authentic.
> 
> I'm getting more used to the strap now, and its not that big of a deal. Definitely would never remove the strap.  I still may look into an additional strap though, because it would be nice if the strap was a little longer at times. Not sure why Coach didn't allow an extra adjustment on it. I did see the Coach replacement strap offered by Ebayer Silver-Coach. I may purchase one of those at some point, but not liking the price at all. A thrift store is an option too. Anyways thanks for the help.


 
I notice that Silver-Coach also offers "strap extenders." I don't know if that would work for you, and of course it is an added expense. Here's the link:
http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH/_i.html?_nkw=extender&_sid=14491045


----------



## pursegirl10

katev said:


> I notice that Silver-Coach also offers "strap extenders." I don't know if that would work for you, and of course it is an added expense. Here's the link:
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH/_i.html?_nkw=extender&_sid=14491045



I didn't even pay attention to those! That may be what I would prefer to buy. Thanks for showing and the price isn't too bad.


----------



## pursegirl10

katev said:


> I notice that Silver-Coach also offers "strap extenders." I don't know if that would work for you, and of course it is an added expense. Here's the link:
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH/_i.html?_nkw=extender&_sid=14491045



Oh, btw, if I did decide to get one of these, I'm not sure which one would go with my bag the best. I know as far as shade it would be the "bright" brass. There's a 3.5 long extender that is apparently thicker, but then's there a 2.5 long one that is thinner.


----------



## katev

pursegirl10 said:


> Oh, btw, if I did decide to get one of these, I'm not sure which one would go with my bag the best. I know as far as shade it would be the "bright" brass. There's a 3.5 long extender that is apparently thicker, but then's there a 2.5 long one that is thinner.


 
Hmm, you could contact the vendor and show him/her the auction pics of your bag and ask for advice.


----------



## teerash

Is there any place I could find a list of names and style numbers of all the caviar leather bags? Thanks!


----------



## amitymonaghan

Not interested in buying this specific bag because of the worn leather, but I'd like to keep an eye out for the same style in the future. I know it's from the Poppy line but that's all I got. I'd appreciate the help, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BROWN-KHA...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c5e50d76f


----------



## amitymonaghan

Is this style indeed called a "Maggie duffle"?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Satin-Mag...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4d8a07c

I'm trying to figure out if there's a more specific style name for that type of bucket bag.


----------



## Purseus

Does anyone know what this bag is called? I saw it on ebay. Here's the link: (it's a sold item)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260813900422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## kitkaaat

katev said:


> I'm not sure, was it shiny in places? It could be some kind of poppy lurex tote; here's a glam tote as an example (nma)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-POPPY-SIG...7710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=auc20bb762d4e


i didn't even notice. the size was just so perfect but she was a little too far for me to see if it had glittery lining. thanks so much


----------



## Hyacinth

amitymonaghan said:


> Is this style indeed called a "Maggie duffle"?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Satin-Mag...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4d8a07c
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if there's a more specific style name for that type of bucket bag.



It's a Satin Maggie Duffle.


----------



## amitymonaghan

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Satin Maggie Duffle.



Many thanks!


----------



## peppamint

Hi ladies!

I've been using this one for awhile but never knew the name....I'm curious if anyone could tell me what this style is called?


----------



## Hyacinth

peppamint said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been using this one for awhile but never knew the name....I'm curious if anyone could tell me what this style is called?



Its a Signature Shoulder Tote from 2006.


----------



## katev

Item: Tan saddle bag
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $5
Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Tan Buckle Bag/ 

Comments: This is a repeat request, I'm afraid. I previously had this bag authenticated but I have misplaced the information, and it was during the period when TPF went down and a lot of posts were lost. 

The bag was genuine and I believe that Hyacinth or DemRam told me that it was called a "Saddle Bag" and that it was made in the 70s or 80s? I would greatly appreciate it, if you could tell me the style number and confirm/correct my memory of the information. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Item: Tan saddle bag
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $5
> Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Tan Buckle Bag/
> 
> Comments: This is a repeat request, I'm afraid. I previously had this bag authenticated but I have misplaced the information, and it was during the period when TPF went down and a lot of posts were lost.
> 
> The bag was genuine and I believe that Hyacinth or DemRam told me that it was called a "Saddle Bag" and that it was made in the 70s or 80s? I would greatly appreciate it, if you could tell me the style number and confirm/correct my memory of the information. Thanks so much!



It's a Saddle Pouch but I'm not sure which one it is without measurements:
9585- Saddle Pouch Large, 10 1/2 x 8 x 2
9590- Saddle Pouch Standard 9 x 7 x 1 1/2

It's probably from some time between the late 1970s to about 1987.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Saddle Pouch but I'm not sure which one it is without measurements:
> 9585- Saddle Pouch Large, 10 1/2 x 8 x 2
> 9590- Saddle Pouch Standard 9 x 7 x 1 1/2
> 
> It's probably from some time between the late 1970s to about 1987.


 
Thank you (again!) It is the standard size. It is a "Made in New York City U.S.A." bag, does that narrow down the date of manufacture at all? 

The rehab on this one is coming along well, I think she is going to look nice!


----------



## madisonave5011

katev said:


> Thank you (again!) It is the standard size. It is a "Made in New York City U.S.A." bag, does that narrow down the date of manufacture at all?
> 
> The rehab on this one is coming along well, I think she is going to look nice!


I can't wait to see her! I love that bag....I went on my normal run of my thrift/vintage stores today but couldn't find anything I had to have : (


----------



## katev

madisonave5011 said:


> I can't wait to see her! I love that bag....I went on my normal run of my thrift/vintage stores today but couldn't find anything I had to have : (


 
I found a patchwork demi 10000 for $13 but I left it behind; I judged it 
"too far gone" for rehab. What a pity.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thank you (again!) It is the standard size. It is a "Made in New York City U.S.A." bag, does that narrow down the date of manufacture at all?
> 
> The rehab on this one is coming along well, I think she is going to look nice!



No, I took the "Made in NYC" stamp into account when I estimated the date. Coach stopped using that stamp some time around 1988. The only thing that would narrow it down more would be to figure out which years each size was available. Coach's 1976 catalog shows a "Saddle Pouch Large" so there must have been a smaller version available but it's not listed, and the 1989 catalog only lists the Large version. The Made in NYC stamp probably wouldn't have been used much earlier than 1975 or 1976. There are no public records of when Coach started using various stamps so everything is just a guesstimate based on the stamps inside bags with known limited production periods.


----------



## kkroxybee

Can someone ID this bag for me? TIA


----------



## DemRam

kkroxybee said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me? TIA



I received the following information from the Bonnie Cashin Foundation:

If the measurements are approximately 8 1/2 High x 6 Wide x 4 Deep, the official name is "Double Entry small", designed by Bonnie Cashin in 1967.


----------



## kkroxybee

DemRam said:


> I received the following information from the Bonnie Cashin Foundation:
> 
> If the measurements are approximately 8 1/2 High x 6 Wide x 4 Deep, the official name is "Double Entry small", designed by Bonnie Cashin in 1967.



Thanks DemRam! Those are the measurements. I have seen this same bag but with the legacy lining. Did the legacy lining come before or after this bag in 1967?

Thanks!


----------



## peppamint

Hyacinth said:


> Its a Signature Shoulder Tote from 2006.



Thank you *Hyacinth*! 

Oh my goodness, I am always amazed by the knowledge everyone here has! Totally in awe.


----------



## DemRam

kkroxybee said:


> Thanks DemRam! Those are the measurements. I have seen this same bag but with the legacy lining. Did the legacy lining come before or after this bag in 1967?
> 
> Thanks!




The Cashin Foundation information was for an authentication they did for my bag - which is identical to yours - except mine has the striped lining.

Just a guess, but since yours has the "I. Magnin" label, maybe I.Magnin wanted a different lining in the bags Coach made for them.  I can only assume the bags were *probably* made around the same time period.


----------



## kkroxybee

DemRam said:


> The Cashin Foundation information was for an authentication they did for my bag - which is identical to yours - except mine has the striped lining.
> 
> Just a guess, but since yours has the "I. Magnin" label, maybe I.Magnin wanted a different lining in the bags Coach made for them.  I can only assume the bags were *probably* made around the same time period.



Thanks again!


----------



## DemRam

kkroxybee said:


> Thanks again!




You're welcome.  I meant to add that the bag came in 12 colors and the retail price back then was $15.


----------



## bridgethegap

I grabbed this the other day - love it! But now I'm seriously debating it's authenticity because I can't ID it! And there is no serial number... Everything else seems to check in though. Excellent quality stitching, leather, lining, sturdy zippers... Made in China, not Korea. 
Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bridgethegap said:


> I grabbed this the other day - love it! But now I'm seriously debating it's authenticity because I can't ID it! And there is no serial number... Everything else seems to check in though. Excellent quality stitching, leather, lining, sturdy zippers... Made in China, not Korea.
> Can anyone help? Thanks!


Welcome to tPF. 

Sorry but it's fake. Note that the creed states that it's made in US, a contradiction to the tag you saw. 

There's no Coach style that is even remotely similar to this fake. 

Whoever or whatever store sold this to you owes you a refund since it's illegal to sell fakes. 

In the future, please post authenticity questions in the following thread. See post #1 for the requested format which is useful in searches for seller IDs, websites or item numbers. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> No, I took the "Made in NYC" stamp into account when I estimated the date. Coach stopped using that stamp some time around 1988. The only thing that would narrow it down more would be to figure out which years each size was available. Coach's 1976 catalog shows a "Saddle Pouch Large" so there must have been a smaller version available but it's not listed, and the 1989 catalog only lists the Large version. The Made in NYC stamp probably wouldn't have been used much earlier than 1975 or 1976. There are no public records of when Coach started using various stamps so everything is just a guesstimate based on the stamps inside bags with known limited production periods.


 
Wow! You are an amazing woman!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Wow! You are an amazing woman!



Thanks - my DH says "obsessive" and I say "anal-retentive"


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks - my DH says "obsessive" and I say "anal-retentive"


 
I prefer "detail-oriented!"

 :urock:


----------



## Daelilly

kkroxybee said:


> Thanks DemRam! Those are the measurements. I have seen this same bag but with the legacy lining. Did the legacy lining come before or after this bag in 1967?
> 
> Thanks!




I never saw this bag before and yours (I'm assuming) is gorgeous. I remember the I. Magnin clothing stores. These were around when I was a teenager. I lived to go browse those stores. The sales ladies were always very polite and accommodating.  This was where the exquisite ladies shopped and I felt it was treat to go in and look around. Now you have a purse from that era! How fortunate. 

I'm glad it was identified. I know what's going on my wish list.


----------



## kkroxybee

Daelilly said:


> I never saw this bag before and yours (I'm assuming) is gorgeous. I remember the I. Magnin clothing stores. These were around when I was a teenager. I lived to go browse those stores. The sales ladies were always very polite and accommodating.  This was where the exquisite ladies shopped and I felt it was treat to go in and look around. Now you have a purse from that era! How fortunate.
> 
> I'm glad it was identified. I know what's going on my wish list.



Unfortunately, it isn't mine yet. I'm thinking about purchasing it. I think it would be perfect to carry on my wedding day...which is a ways off lol...and then give it to my daughter someday.


----------



## mintchocochic

I bought it for 15.50 on Ebay and when it came it had some stains, but they came out. I went through this checklist on how to spot a fake, and the purse is genuine. What I am curious is what line this came from and what year it was made, and the official name of the purse. It is a cream color, with a strap and buckle down the middle, has chocolate fabric on the interior, with a cream colored leather Coach creed patch. Above the creed is a pouch for change, with a ykk zipper. The serial number is J3K-6376. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

mintchocochic said:


> I bought it for 15.50 on Ebay and when it came it had some stains, but they came out. I went through this checklist on how to spot a fake, and the purse is genuine. What I am curious is what line this came from and what year it was made, and the official name of the purse. It is a cream color, with a strap and buckle down the middle, has chocolate fabric on the interior, with a cream colored leather Coach creed patch. Above the creed is a pouch for change, with a ykk zipper. The serial number is J3K-6376. Any help would be appreciated.



It's a Soho Mini Signature Duffle from 2003.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Saddle Pouch but I'm not sure which one it is without measurements:
> 9585- Saddle Pouch Large, 10 1/2 x 8 x 2
> 9590- Saddle Pouch Standard 9 x 7 x 1 1/2
> 
> It's probably from some time between the late 1970s to about 1987.


 


madisonave5011 said:


> I can't wait to see her! I love that bag....I went on my normal run of my thrift/vintage stores today but couldn't find anything I had to have


 
Just to let you know, Ive posted rehab pics of the Saddle Pouch, she came out very nicely  but it wasnt easy! Heres the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/bag-cost-5-bucks-lot-work-rehab-reveal-698096.html


----------



## pandorabox

Can someone kindly tell me when / season this bag came out? 

Thank you! 

Coach Poppy Signature Sateen Lurex Groovy 15858


----------



## PickyCoachLover

/\/\ This groovy came out around July-August of last year, if I recall correctly.


----------



## pandorabox

PickyCoachLover said:


> /\/\ This groovy came out around July-August of last year, if I recall correctly.



Oh ok.. LAST year.. Thanks!!! I appreciate it. I got mine from Macy's on clearance and I never saw it on their website. But I LOVE it... It is the perfect every day size for just me. I want to find more like that.


----------



## pandorabox

Ok.. another one please.. 

Can someone please tell me about this one? When did this one come out?

This is what the "tag" said. 

COACH GRAY KISSLOCK CRYSTAL SATIN BLING BAG CHELSEA. But I have never ever seen these.... 
I have already come across a few different colors.. but this is the style. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

pandorabox said:


> Ok.. another one please..
> 
> Can someone please tell me about this one? When did this one come out?
> 
> This is what the "tag" said.
> 
> COACH GRAY KISSLOCK CRYSTAL SATIN BLING BAG CHELSEA. But I have never ever seen these....
> I have already come across a few different colors.. but this is the style.
> 
> Thanks!


Is there a creed inside the bag? The serial number would help immensely in identifying it.

Does your bag have one or 2 handles? 

Is this it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-COACH-Satin-Rhinestone-Evening-Purse-n-Pewter-NWOT-/260686985613

ETA: 
Yes, here it is, *style 3579:* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Satin-Evening-Bag-Kisslock-Framed-Satchel-3579-/320733375333

I don't know the actual name of the style.


----------



## pandorabox

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed inside the bag? The serial number would help immensely in identifying it.
> 
> Does your bag have one or 2 handles?
> 
> Is this it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-COACH-Satin-Rhinestone-Evening-Purse-n-Pewter-NWOT-/260686985613
> 
> ETA:
> Yes, here it is, *style 3579:*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Satin-Evening-Bag-Kisslock-Framed-Satchel-3579-/320733375333
> 
> I don't know the actual name of the style.



Yes sorry.. I did not think to add the link. 
Do you know what year it is? 

It has one handle I think the drop is 7 inches. 

Does that help? 

What is a creed please?


----------



## Hyacinth

pandorabox said:


> Yes sorry.. I did not think to add the link.
> Do you know what year it is?
> 
> It has one handle I think the drop is 7 inches.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> What is a creed please?



The style name is Satin Framed Satchel. It was made in 2005. The year code is in the serial number.

The creed is the leather patch or the stamp on the inside of Coach bags and larger accessories that begins "This is a Coach bag..." It states Coach's commitment to quality (that's why it's called a Creed, from the Latin _credo _meaning "I believe") and also describes the materials the bag is made of and usually where it was made. The serial number if the bag is large enough to have one will be under the creed on its own line.

It's always important to read the creed and make sure the description matches the actual bag construction. We also ALWAYS ask for photos of the full creed stamp or patch including the serial number when authenticating or identifying bags because a fake bag often has discrepancies or mistakes in the creed or serial that indicate the bag may be counterfeit. It's also the first thing I look at when authenticating a bag.

For the same reasons we never recommend buying a bag from a seller who doesn't or won't show clear readable photos of the creed patch or stamp and serial number.


----------



## jrankin16

Hi Everyone, I am wondering if all Coach Purse's have to have a serial number. I have a bag with the leather creed but not a seriel number. I am still new and need to post 2 more posts before I can post a picture. Any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## pandorabox

Hyacinth said:


> The style name is Satin Framed Satchel. It was made in 2005. The year code is in the serial number.
> 
> The creed is the leather patch or the stamp on the inside of Coach bags and larger accessories that begins "This is a Coach bag..." It states Coach's commitment to quality (that's why it's called a Creed, from the Latin _credo _meaning "I believe") and also describes the materials the bag is made of and usually where it was made. The serial number if the bag is large enough to have one will be under the creed on its own line.
> 
> It's always important to read the creed and make sure the description matches the actual bag construction. We also ALWAYS ask for photos of the full creed stamp or patch including the serial number when authenticating or identifying bags because a fake bag often has discrepancies or mistakes in the creed or serial that indicate the bag may be counterfeit. It's also the first thing I look at when authenticating a bag.
> 
> For the same reasons we never recommend buying a bag from a seller who doesn't or won't show clear readable photos of the creed patch or stamp and serial number.




THANK YOU THANK YOU so much!!! I appreciate the help!!

I fell in love with that purse...


----------



## Hyacinth

jrankin16 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am wondering if all Coach Purse's have to have a serial number. I have a bag with the leather creed but not a seriel number. I am still new and need to post 2 more posts before I can post a picture. Any help would be great.
> Thanks



Smaller bags that Coach considers accessories like Swingpacks, Demis, cosmetic bags and Pouches may OR may not have a serial number, and may OR may not have a creed stamp. The only way to tell if it's genuine is with photos, unless it's a recent Ebay purchase and you can post a link to the listing or the auction number.


----------



## BeenBurned

jrankin16 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am wondering if all Coach Purse's have to have a serial number. I have a bag with the leather creed but not a seriel number. I am still new and need to post 2 more posts before I can post a picture. Any help would be great.
> Thanks





Hyacinth said:


> Smaller bags that Coach considers accessories like Swingpacks, Demis, cosmetic bags and Pouches may OR may not have a serial number, and may OR may not have a creed stamp. The only way to tell if it's genuine is with photos, unless it's a recent Ebay purchase and you can post a link to the listing or the auction number.


 Welcome to tPF!

As a newbie, I think you can post pictures, either as attachments or with links to Photobucket or the like. You just cannot start your own thread yet. 

Please visit the authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109

If your pictures are too large to attach by the "manage attachments" function, upload them to Photobucket or another similar photo hosting site and post the IMG code.


----------



## madisonave5011

I know this is a common style but I can't remember the name of it....could someone tell me the year this is from as well please?

No 0405-313


----------



## DemRam

madisonave5011 said:


> I know this is a common style but I can't remember the name of it....could someone tell me the year this is from as well please?
> 
> No 0405-313




It's the "Station Bag" which is style number 5130.  Yours is from the late 1980's - 1993.  It's impossible to be positive of the exact year on a bag with the older "random" serial numbers.


----------



## ladyash

madisonave5011 said:


> I know this is a common style but I can't remember the name of it....could someone tell me the year this is from as well please?
> 
> No 0405-313



It looks like a station bag to me  I have a black one and I love it!


----------



## jrankin16

Can anyone please help me id this. 

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc428/pickerchick/

I can't find a seriel number on this.

Jen


----------



## BeenBurned

jrankin16 said:


> Can anyone please help me id this.
> 
> http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc428/pickerchick/
> 
> I can't find a seriel number on this.
> 
> Jen


I'm sorry but it's fake. 

Did you buy it on ebay? Wherever you purchased from, they owe you a refund.


----------



## madisonave5011

DemRam said:


> It's the "Station Bag" which is style number 5130.  Yours is from the late 1980's - 1993.  It's impossible to be positive of the exact year on a bag with the older "random" serial numbers.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## madisonave5011

ladyash said:


> It looks like a station bag to me  I have a black one and I love it!


So funny, I was actually at the GW yesterday and they had this station bag in brown and black so I bought both! One for my girlfriend and one for me! They seriously had like 15 vintage coach bags there, I ended up walking out with 5 of them!


----------



## HildyLee

Can someone help ID this bag? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/250833425588?ru...25588&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## iMeg

Hey, guys!

I'm totally new to the forum (and to the Coach madness as well).  Honestly, the only Coach purses, wallets, etc. I own are all gifts, but I figured I should learn a little more about them. They're so well made and I'm just totally thrilled with the few I have that I can see why they have a major fan base.  I just never really felt a pull toward high end bags before.  Makeup? Oh yes.  Shoes?  Definitely.  Purses? Not so much. But a wonderful woman who treats me like a daughter gave me a messenger/wallet set for my birthday. And before that, I got the Universal Phone case from the Poppy collection in the purple tartan print.  God, I love that thing.  Anyway, I'm uploading some stock images because they're clearer than the ones I tried to take of the bag I'm carrying right now. It's a messenger, but despite researching it a little, I can't quite figure out what collection/whatever it's from.  The creed patch inside says it's from B1193 -- so if I understand that much, it's from Feb of this year, yes? The last bit of the serial (I guess?) is F16553.

Anyway, it's a huge, wonderful bag and I love it to bits and the wallet/clutch matches in colour/style. I know the wallet has a coach tag in the same periwinkle and the same kind of leash-style clasp my universal case has. I didn't think to check for a stamp/creed inside it, though. I don't know if they came as a set or not. Anyway, my best friend is her daughter-in-law and she gave her an identical one, only in coral. Of course, my friend is a purse fiend so she just assumed I'd know all about the purse.  ^_^  

So I guess I'm looking for help in ID'ing the bag, at least, and if the bag didn't come with a wallet, I'll post my pics of that later. (I'm browsing a purse forum at work instead of, you know, working, but I go home in like 30 minutes and my stuff is done -- I just don't want to LOOK like I'm not working, you know? ^_^)

So here's the front -- this pic looks identical to mine, but I found it on a blog written in French and I don't know much French. ^_^







And this is the back.  






If those pics suck too hard, I can post mine later.  I can post pics of the wallet when I get home, too.  Whatever help you can give me is awesome. Thanks!  (I think I'm addicted to these things now; they're just really fun bags.)


----------



## noshoepolish

It is a Broadway Satchel.



HildyLee said:


> Can someone help ID this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/250833425588?ru...25588&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Lindsey9107

This is an old Etsy listing, but I just found an identical bag to this one at a thrift store. Can anyone ID it for me? Thanks!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/41593353/vintage-coach-tan-leather-tote-short


----------



## Hyacinth

Lindsey9107 said:


> This is an old Etsy listing, but I just found an identical bag to this one at a thrift store. Can anyone ID it for me? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/41593353/vintage-coach-tan-leather-tote-short



The one in the photo is a Madison Satchel


----------



## Hyacinth

iMeg said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> I'm totally new to the forum (and to the Coach madness as well).  Honestly, the only Coach purses, wallets, etc. I own are all gifts, but I figured I should learn a little more about them. They're so well made and I'm just totally thrilled with the few I have that I can see why they have a major fan base.  I just never really felt a pull toward high end bags before.  Makeup? Oh yes.  Shoes?  Definitely.  Purses? Not so much. But a wonderful woman who treats me like a daughter gave me a messenger/wallet set for my birthday. And before that, I got the Universal Phone case from the Poppy collection in the purple tartan print.  God, I love that thing.  Anyway, I'm uploading some stock images because they're clearer than the ones I tried to take of the bag I'm carrying right now. It's a messenger, but despite researching it a little, I can't quite figure out what collection/whatever it's from.  The creed patch inside says it's from B1193 -- so if I understand that much, it's from Feb of this year, yes? The last bit of the serial (I guess?) is F16553.
> 
> Anyway, it's a huge, wonderful bag and I love it to bits and the wallet/clutch matches in colour/style. I know the wallet has a coach tag in the same periwinkle and the same kind of leash-style clasp my universal case has. I didn't think to check for a stamp/creed inside it, though. I don't know if they came as a set or not. Anyway, my best friend is her daughter-in-law and she gave her an identical one, only in coral. Of course, my friend is a purse fiend so she just assumed I'd know all about the purse.  ^_^
> 
> So I guess I'm looking for help in ID'ing the bag, at least, and if the bag didn't come with a wallet, I'll post my pics of that later. (I'm browsing a purse forum at work instead of, you know, working, but I go home in like 30 minutes and my stuff is done -- I just don't want to LOOK like I'm not working, you know? ^_^)
> 
> So here's the front -- this pic looks identical to mine, but I found it on a blog written in French and I don't know much French. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those pics suck too hard, I can post mine later.  I can post pics of the wallet when I get home, too.  Whatever help you can give me is awesome. Thanks!  (I think I'm addicted to these things now; they're just really fun bags.)



It's a Daisy Nylon Signature Messenger


----------



## iMeg

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Daisy Nylon Signature Messenger



Thanks.  That was the closest I could come up with, but being relatively new to the Coach fandom, I wasn't sure. And I couldn't find out a whole lot searching for that.  Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## madisonave5011

Could someone help with this one? Just found it at my local GW. Its like a round shape, very unique!

Once again sorry about the poor creed picture. The hangtag is stamped "COACH LEATHERWARE" and the creed has a bullet indicating it was purchased at the outlets.

No 013-0103 Thank you!


----------



## jrankin16

Thanks so much for your advise. I thought so..


----------



## pandorabox

Can you please ID this one for me as well? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...66574&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_1243wt_1179

I have also seen it in a "limited edition PINK" 

What year was it made please? What is it actually called?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## madnabsmom

Hi.. Can someone please tell me the name of this Poppy Bag?

Thanks so much


----------



## BethanyAnn

Hi all - I just joined and I can't create a post for 5 days.  I bought my Bella Signature tote in May of 2010.  I looked at the serial number and it came out in Nov 09.  The top of the purse does not have any trim - it is just the jacquard folded over itself.  It has a leash closure only. 

The opening of the purse is fraying horribly.  When I wear the purse, the fabric creases naturally.  The creases are now fraying.  Pic is below.  I purchased the bag at Macy's and I do not have the receipt as it was over a year ago.  Is this considered wear and tear or would they be able to repair/replace?  Can I bring it into the Coach store?  I'm worried because it is over a year old - but a coach purse should definitely last well over a year. 

ETA:  I can't seem to link my photo


----------



## jane

Wondering what the serial no. is on this Lexington tote, I love it, just not in white. I have indeed asked the seller, no reply.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEX-BUCKE...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53dcb6bb65


----------



## noshoepolish

They will probably tell you it is normal wear and tear.  You can try sending it into Coach but it is going to cost $20.  See their website for instructions on sending it in.  You can also take it to the boutique and see what they say.



BethanyAnn said:


> Hi all - I just joined and I can't create a post for 5 days. I bought my Bella Signature tote in May of 2010. I looked at the serial number and it came out in Nov 09. The top of the purse does not have any trim - it is just the jacquard folded over itself. It has a leash closure only.
> 
> The opening of the purse is fraying horribly. When I wear the purse, the fabric creases naturally. The creases are now fraying. Pic is below. I purchased the bag at Macy's and I do not have the receipt as it was over a year ago. Is this considered wear and tear or would they be able to repair/replace? Can I bring it into the Coach store? I'm worried because it is over a year old - but a coach purse should definitely last well over a year.
> 
> ETA: I can't seem to link my photo


----------



## Hyacinth

pandorabox said:


> Can you please ID this one for me as well?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...66574&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_1243wt_1179
> 
> I have also seen it in a "limited edition PINK"
> 
> What year was it made please? What is it actually called?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



This post tells you how to read a serial number, please save or Bookmark it for future reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848

AFAIK it's called a Hamptons Framed Leather Bag


----------



## pandorabox

Hyacinth said:


> This post tells you how to read a serial number, please save or Bookmark it for future reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848
> 
> AFAIK it's called a Hamptons Framed Leather Bag



Thank you so much! Will do!


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> Could someone help with this one? Just found it at my local GW. Its like a round shape, very unique!
> 
> Once again sorry about the poor creed picture. The hangtag is stamped "COACH LEATHERWARE" and the creed has a bullet indicating it was purchased at the outlets.
> 
> No 013-0103 Thank you!



Can you provide measurements? That's always a big help with an older bag. Also I need to know if the underside of the flap is just the natural suede or if it's lined with smooth leather.

When photographing bags, you may want to stuff them to show the actual shape of the bag.


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth said:


> Can you provide measurements? That's always a big help with an older bag. Also I need to know if the underside of the flap is just the natural suede or if it's lined with smooth leather.
> 
> When photographing bags, you may want to stuff them to show the actual shape of the bag.


underside is smooth leather, measurments: 11' across 10' tall 2.5-3' wide

(I will stuff next time, thanks for the tip)


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Can you provide measurements? That's always a big help with an  older bag. Also I need to know if the underside of the flap is just the  natural suede or if it's lined with smooth leather.

When photographing bags, you may want to stuff them to show the actual shape of the bag.     



madisonave5011 said:


> underside is smooth leather, measurments: 11' across 10' tall 2.5-3' wide
> 
> (I will stuff next time, thanks for the tip)



It's a Plaza Bag Large, style 9865, probably from 1989.

Quite a few older Coaches came in two different sizes, so measurements can help narrow down an ID a lot faster.


----------



## jane

jane said:


> Wondering what the serial no. is on this Lexington tote, I love it, just not in white. I have indeed asked the seller, no reply.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEX-BUCKE...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53dcb6bb65



No one knows this one?


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *jane* 

                              Wondering what the serial no. is on this Lexington tote, I love  it, just not in white. I have indeed asked the seller, no reply.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-LEX-BUCKET...item53dcb6bb65



jane said:


> No one knows this one?



Do you mean the style number? probably 4181.


----------



## madisonave5011

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> Can you provide measurements? That's always a big help with an  older bag. Also I need to know if the underside of the flap is just the  natural suede or if it's lined with smooth leather.
> 
> When photographing bags, you may want to stuff them to show the actual shape of the bag.
> 
> It's a Plaza Bag Large, style 9865, probably from 1989.
> 
> Quite a few older Coaches came in two different sizes, so measurements can help narrow down an ID a lot faster.


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## rjshops

Hello:

I need assistance identifying this tote bag ... photos below ... *H8G-9090*. 















Thank you.

-RJ


----------



## Hyacinth

rjshops said:


> Hello:
> 
> I need assistance identifying this tote bag ... photos below ... *H8G-9090*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -RJ



Legacy Large Shopper, 1998


----------



## rjshops

Hyacinth said:


> Legacy Large Shopper, 1998



Hyacinth:  Thanks again.


----------



## lmn2222

Trying to identify this bag - thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

lmn2222 said:


> Trying to identify this bag - thank you!


What is the serial number on the creed?


----------



## lmn2222

I can't really read it and the seller is away till Monday when she said she will get it for me. Here is the picture.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Hello!

I don't have a picture to accompany this question, so I'll try to be as descriptive as possible. The Coach handbag in question was large and the woman I saw carrying it wore it messenger bag style. I remember three key things: it had the Coach magnetic snap latch (like the Kristen bag), a zipper bottom, and was a beautiful Jade color just like the Kristen Elevated Leather Flap Satchel. 

Now, I'm not sure if this indeed was a genuine Coach bag, as I don't remember ever seeing one with a zipper bottom. But the few glances I got of it made me think it was, mainly because of the magnetic snap latch, and the large zipper tabs. I could be wrong, so I'd appreciate the help! It's driving me crazy! :/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jane

I have a question about a bag RELATED to this one







I spotted it on someone in my town yesterday. Same color and leather, but it had two shoulder straps just like that one, and it had a Cashin-style kisslock outer coin purse on the side. It was a stunning hobo. It had to have been from this bag's season (pictured above). That one has the style no D2K-7751. Any help would be MUCH appreciated, thanks!


----------



## nursie

i've tried, but i can't seem to find the 'official' color name for this wallet. i just purchased it this week at the outlet, it was in the 30% off section of wallets.

i know it is a julia. another tpf'er mentioned distressed leather...is it just under the name 'brown'? normally i don't think i'd care to know, but then i realized usually i DO know...so this is the first time i don't know my color!

thank you in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

jane said:


> I have a question about a bag RELATED to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spotted it on someone in my town yesterday. Same color and leather, but it had two shoulder straps just like that one, and it had a Cashin-style kisslock outer coin purse on the side. It was a stunning hobo. It had to have been from this bag's season (pictured above). That one has the style no D2K-7751. Any help would be MUCH appreciated, thanks!



I can't think of or find any Coaches from the early 2000s with kisslock coin purses. Coach totally ignored most Cashin-centric details until around 2008 when they figured out how they could make money by using her name and "recycling" her designs. And most of the newer ones I can find from that time period all seem to have had two kisslock coin pockets instead of one.

In fact the last bag I can find that still used a Cashin-style coin purse before the new styles came out was the Skinny Tote 9546 and they stopped making those in the mid to late 1980s - fifth photo.


----------



## Hyacinth

nursie said:


> i've tried, but i can't seem to find the 'official' color name for this wallet. i just purchased it this week at the outlet, it was in the 30% off section of wallets.
> 
> i know it is a julia. another tpf'er mentioned distressed leather...is it just under the name 'brown'? normally i don't think i'd care to know, but then i realized usually i DO know...so this is the first time i don't know my color!
> 
> thank you in advance.



Was there a color code on the price tag? What about on the receipt?


----------



## jane

Must have been some kind of inspired design then, ah well. Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## nursie

Hyacinth said:


> Was there a color code on the price tag? What about on the receipt?


 
the price tag i have tossed away, but the receipt!....thank you i will go in search of and see if there is a clue ty!


----------



## madisonave5011

nursie said:


> i've tried, but i can't seem to find the 'official' color name for this wallet. i just purchased it this week at the outlet, it was in the 30% off section of wallets.
> 
> i know it is a julia. another tpf'er mentioned distressed leather...is it just under the name 'brown'? normally i don't think i'd care to know, but then i realized usually i DO know...so this is the first time i don't know my color!
> 
> thank you in advance.


I think its called "Tan" or "camel"


----------



## madisonave5011

lmn2222 said:


> Trying to identify this bag - thank you!


That is a soho small flap


----------



## lmn2222

madisonave5011 said:


> That is a soho small flap


 
Thank you!


----------



## lmn2222

Can anyone tell me the style number and color of this wristlet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dawn2now

Im a new member so I dont have access to start  a new thread so i appologize in advance for this being off topic...but  can someone ID this coach bag? Its a signature black Coach something  thats all I can make out of it? Anyone? Here is the link
http://www.radaronline.com/exclusive...shopping-spree


----------



## 4vryng

Dawn2now said:


> Im a new member so I dont have access to start a new thread so i appologize in advance for this being off topic...but can someone ID this coach bag? Its a signature black Coach something thats all I can make out of it? Anyone? Here is the link
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusive...shopping-spree


 
Welcome to tPF!!! It looks like the original Madison shoulder bag, style #13252. I saw one that sold on eBay, and it looked like a fake to me. If you're going to buy one online, I suggest you have it authenticated here before you purchase. Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html


----------



## Dawn2now

THANK YOU SO SO MUCH! I have been looking all over the internet not knowing what I was looking for. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## nursie

madisonave5011 said:


> I think its called "Tan" or "camel"


 
thank you! i finally found the original tag for this wallet and it is indeed 'tan'


----------



## cathead87

lmn2222 said:


> Can anyone tell me the style number and color of this wristlet? Thanks in advance!


 
Looks like a Legacy Wristlet #40212
My screen is off so I am not sure of the color...whiskey?

Check these links..
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...leather-goods-here-157100-7.html#post12934839 (post #91)
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Brown-Legacy-Wristlet-in-Whiskey/38176414


----------



## lmn2222

cathead87 said:


> Looks like a Legacy Wristlet #40212
> My screen is off so I am not sure of the color...whiskey?
> 
> Check these links..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...leather-goods-here-157100-7.html#post12934839 (post #91)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Brown-Legacy-Wristlet-in-Whiskey/38176414


 
Thank you - that must be it!


----------



## millgirl70

Just found several of the older Coach bags in the back of my closet - the serial number is A8C-9965.  It is navy blue and has a flap with the turnlock closure - there is an interior zipper pocket and an open back pocket.  The bag is 7 inches high, 7 1/2 inches wide at the bottom of the bag and the width of the bottom is 4 inches wide.  It has the double sided hang tag and is in very good shape.  I cannot remember the name or where I bought it - but most of my bags have come from one of the Coach Stores in Boston -  a few came from local department stores.  Thank you very much for your assistance.  The strap is about 47 inches long and has 4 brass grommets at either end of the strap.


----------



## DemRam

millgirl70 said:


> Just found several of the older Coach bags in the back of my closet - the serial number is A8C-9965.  It is navy blue and has a flap with the turnlock closure - there is an interior zipper pocket and an open back pocket.  The bag is 7 inches high, 7 1/2 inches wide at the bottom of the bag and the width of the bottom is 4 inches wide.  It has the double sided hang tag and is in very good shape.  I cannot remember the name or where I bought it - but most of my bags have come from one of the Coach Stores in Boston -  a few came from local department stores.  Thank you very much for your assistance.  The strap is about 47 inches long and has 4 brass grommets at either end of the strap.




It's impossible to be positive of authenticity without pictures of the actual bag.

I do have this picture of style 9965.  Does it look like this one?


----------



## millgirl70

DemRam said:


> It's impossible to be positive of authenticity without pictures of the actual bag.
> 
> I do have this picture of style 9965. Does it look like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1468193


That is the bag do you know what the name was - I used the info and I think it was made in 1998, but was curious about the name and the price of the bag - thanks for the info.


----------



## BeenBurned

millgirl70 said:


> Just found several of the older Coach bags in the back of my closet - the serial number is A8C-9965.  It is navy blue and has a flap with the turnlock closure - there is an interior zipper pocket and an open back pocket.  The bag is 7 inches high, 7 1/2 inches wide at the bottom of the bag and the width of the bottom is 4 inches wide.  It has the double sided hang tag and is in very good shape.  I cannot remember the name or where I bought it - but most of my bags have come from one of the Coach Stores in Boston -  a few came from local department stores.  Thank you very much for your assistance.  The strap is about 47 inches long and has 4 brass grommets at either end of the strap.





DemRam said:


> It's impossible to be positive of authenticity without pictures of the actual bag.
> 
> I do have this picture of style 9965.  Does it look like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1468193





millgirl70 said:


> That is the bag do you know what the name was - I used the info and I think it was made in 1998, but was curious about the name and the price of the bag - thanks for the info.


Knowing that the bag looks like the correct style doesn't mean that it's authentic. 

That's why pictures of the details of the actual bag are very important. Hardware, pockets, creed, imprints, etc. are minute details that can have mistakes if the bag isn't authentic.


----------



## millgirl70

BeenBurned said:


> Knowing that the bag looks like the correct style doesn't mean that it's authentic.
> 
> That's why pictures of the details of the actual bag are very important. Hardware, pockets, creed, imprints, etc. are minute details that can have mistakes if the bag isn't authentic.


 
I know it is authentic because I bought it at the Coach Store in Faneuil Hall, I just can't remember when or what the name of the bag was - I am also not sure how much I paid for it - I was curious because I am using it now and I like to have the iformation if someone asks be about the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

millgirl70 said:


> I know it is authentic because I bought it at the Coach Store in Faneuil Hall, I just can't remember when or what the name of the bag was - I am also not sure how much I paid for it - I was curious because I am using it now and I like to have the iformation if someone asks be about the bag.


Ah, I see. 

Wait for Hy or DemRam for the style name.


----------



## DemRam

millgirl70 said:


> I know it is authentic because I bought it at the Coach Store in Faneuil Hall, I just can't remember when or what the name of the bag was - I am also not sure how much I paid for it - I was curious because I am using it now and I like to have the iformation if someone asks be about the bag.



The style number 9965 is the "Legacy Small Flap" (yours would be from 1998)

I'm not sure of the retail price back then, but probably around $200-$250.

Hyacinth will probably know for sure, so wait for confirmation.


----------



## millgirl70

Since you gave me the name I goggled it and someone on Ebay was selling one - the original price quoted was $198 I thought I would let you know.  Thanks again for the information.





DemRam said:


> The style number 9965 is the "Legacy Small Flap" (yours would be from 1998)
> 
> I'm not sure of the retail price back then, but probably around $200-$250.
> 
> Hyacinth will probably know for sure, so wait for confirmation.


----------



## teerash

Can anyone tell me what bag this is? The seller sent me a creed photo and the serial number is 4414. Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260834916356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DemRam

teerash said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is? The seller sent me a creed photo and the serial number is 4414. Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260834916356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Without a photo it LOOKS like a Madison "Copley".  

If you're buying make sure you use a credit card to protect yourself.


----------



## CoachVB

Can someone identify this bag from a small pic.  I saw it while shopping and liked the look of it.


----------



## cathead87

CoachVB said:


> Can someone identify this bag from a small pic.  I saw it while shopping and liked the look of it.


 
Signature Striped Hobo #F17434 - MFSRP $298


----------



## CoachVB

cathead87 said:


> Signature Striped Hobo #F17434 - MFSRP $298



Awesome. Thank you so much.


----------



## beastar

Can anyone tell me what this Coach fob is called and what the style # is?

Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

beastar said:


> Can anyone tell me what this Coach fob is called and what the style # is?
> 
> Thanks!!



Cala Lily Penelope Charm is what I have listed, style 92467


----------



## beastar

Hyacinth said:


> Cala Lily Penelope Charm is what I have listed, style 92467


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pandorabox

Hi.. Can someone please tell me the names of this one? Any idea how old it is? 

The serial number is 0037-319

TIA!


----------



## RevolvingDoor

Hey,

I am probably the most recent Coach fan, since I haven't heard about Coach bags before I got a used one as a gift a few days ago. Well, now that I started liking this brand, the trouble has already started with finding out the name of the style of my bag. 

What I know: It's style # 9554 (as shown on the photo). Color is probably petrol. 

And, would you call it a "satchell" or "tote"?
I hope anyone is cleverer on this than I am.

Well, the photos are in the PDF file, somehow there was no other way to provide photos that are large enough.

Thank you!
RD


----------



## DemRam

RevolvingDoor said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am probably the most recent Coach fan, since I haven't heard about Coach bags before I got a used one as a gift a few days ago. Well, now that I started liking this brand, the trouble has already started with finding out the name of the style of my bag.
> 
> What I know: It's style # 9554 (as shown on the photo). Color is probably petrol.
> 
> And, would you call it a "satchell" or "tote"?
> I hope anyone is cleverer on this than I am.
> 
> Well, the photos are in the PDF file, somehow there was no other way to provide photos that are large enough.
> 
> Thank you!
> RD




Welcome to the Purse Forum!

I think the actual name is "Soft Legacy Zip Tote".  Yours was made in 

2004.


----------



## DemRam

pandorabox said:


> Hi.. Can someone please tell me the names of this one? Any idea how old it is?
> 
> The serial number is 0037-319
> 
> TIA!




I'm assuming you are sure it's authentic? If so - it's the "Station Bag", style 5130, but with a random serial number - made pre-1994 (late 1980's - 1993).

If you aren't sure, you will need to post a few other pictures including the creed.


----------



## ladyash

can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is and the size? It looks really small in the pic...
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307828_10150271787853883_500743882_7871923_1833096_n.jpg


----------



## pandorabox

DemRam said:


> I'm assuming you are sure it's authentic? If so - it's the "Station Bag", style 5130, but with a random serial number - made pre-1994 (late 1980's - 1993).
> 
> If you aren't sure, you will need to post a few other pictures including the creed.



Yes I do. This lady I know is selling off all her stuff and she has SO much Coach... most of it new with tags.. But I stumbled on this one and has never seen it. I thought it looked vintage and kinda cool. She says that bag is in excellent new like condition. 

With older bags like that, asides from the Crees, what other photos would I need to authenticate? Or can I find  this info for older bags on that thread? 

Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

pandorabox said:


> Yes I do. This lady I know is selling off all her stuff and she has SO much Coach... most of it new with tags.. But I stumbled on this one and has never seen it. I thought it looked vintage and kinda cool. She says that bag is in excellent new like condition.
> 
> With older bags like that, asides from the Crees, what other photos would I need to authenticate? Or can I find  this info for older bags on that thread?
> 
> Thanks!




If I'm looking for an authentic bag on ebay for example, I always look for a seller who includes pictures of the front, back, sides, bottom, interior and a clear readable picture of the creed.

By the way, the Station Bag style has been around since the early 1980's and is still popular AND still available on the Coach website for $258.

Edited to add:  I'm not sure if there is a thread about what pictures are needed.  If there is one, I'm not aware of it.  Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## pandorabox

DemRam said:


> If I'm looking for an authentic bag on ebay for example, I always look for a seller who includes pictures of the front, back, sides, bottom, interior and a clear readable picture of the creed.
> 
> By the way, the Station Bag style has been around since the early 1980's and is still popular AND still available on the Coach website for $258.
> 
> Edited to add:  I'm not sure if there is a thread about what pictures are needed.  If there is one, I'm not aware of it.  Maybe someone else knows.



Thank you! I know the newer stuff what to look for , but I have never looked at a vintage bag before. Do you think this is a style / bag worth getting? I love the detachable strap as I have been into hand bags more lately. 

Thanks for your expertise and thoughts!


----------



## DemRam

pandorabox said:


> Thank you! I know the newer stuff what to look for , but I have never looked at a vintage bag before. Do you think this is a style / bag worth getting? I love the detachable strap as I have been into hand bags more lately.
> 
> Thanks for your expertise and thoughts!




You're welcome!

If the price is right on the one pictured, and you like that style, I would say go for it.  It is one of my favorites and a "Coach Classic".

There are many Station Bags for sale/auction on ebay and elsewhere, but I would definitely go for an older bag, in excellent condition,  because the leather is just better than the made in China newer bags.


----------



## pandorabox

DemRam said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> If the price is right on the one pictured, and you like that style, I would say go for it.  It is one of my favorites and a "Coach Classic".
> 
> There are many Station Bags for sale/auction on ebay and elsewhere, but I would definitely go for an older bag, in excellent condition,  because the leather is just better than the made in China newer bags.



Ahh.. she just sent me some photos and I will post to authenticate. She is asking 50.00. 

You might be the one to authenticate. LOL. 

Thanks so much again!!!!


----------



## Kat2

I was at the Coach outlet recently (which is an hour away) and saw a design I didn't think much of but it's grown on me, and I didn't get the design name. 

Please tell me what the name of this pattern is!


----------



## MissCara

Can someone identify this wallet and color?  Pretty please?  Thank you!!


----------



## Hyacinth

MissCara said:


> Can someone identify this wallet and color?  Pretty please?  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 1472010
> 
> 
> View attachment 1472011
> 
> 
> View attachment 1472012



Coach calls it a Multi Case, which is a credit card and checkbook holder but without a coin pocket or holder. It's technically not a wallet for that reason.

I can't help with a name or color, sorry. It's probably an Outlet item.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *MissCara* 

                              Can someone identify this wallet and color?  Pretty please?  Thank you!!

Attachment 1472010

Attachment 1472011

Attachment 1472012 




Hyacinth said:


> Coach calls it a Multi Case, which is a credit card and checkbook holder but without a coin pocket or holder. It's technically not a wallet for that reason.
> 
> I can't help with a name or color, sorry. It's probably an Outlet item.


I believe the style number is 44614.  it's a patent embossed multi case with ID. I can't tell whether the color is rose or orchid. (I'm not sure of the actual color names Coach used for this item.)


----------



## RevolvingDoor

DemRam said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> I think the actual name is "Soft Legacy Zip Tote".  Yours was made in
> 
> 2004.


That is incredible...thank you so much! I greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hi everyone if anyone could help me identify this it would be a great help. Picked it up at a consignment store for $30. The leather feels nice but I am not pulling up anything for the creed. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hi everyone if anyone could help me identify this it would be a great help. Picked it up at a consignment store for $30. The leather feels nice but I am not pulling up anything for the creed. Thanks!



That's because all-number creeds were used before 1994 and don't include the style numbers - read my post about serial numbers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848

It's a genuine Wall Street Briefcase from around 1988-89, style number 5240 and originally sold for $334 US.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hyacinth said:


> That's because all-number creeds were used before 1994 and don't include the style numbers - read my post about serial numbers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848
> 
> It's a genuine Wall Street Briefcase from around 1988-89, style number 5240 and originally sold for $334 US.



Thanks so much! I should have read more on it. Your post is very informative.


----------



## imagine

can anyone help me to find out when this stewardess bag was made. thanks
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-STEWARDESS-Shoulder-Bag-HandBag-MAROON-RED-NEW/39544964


----------



## Hyacinth

imagine said:


> can anyone help me to find out when this stewardess bag was made. thanks
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-STEWARDESS-Shoulder-Bag-HandBag-MAROON-RED-NEW/39544964



November 2001.

Read and Bookmark the post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


----------



## imagine

Hyacinth said:


> November 2001.
> 
> Read and Bookmark the post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848



thank you Hyacinth!!!


----------



## lmn2222

What is they name/style # of this legacy stripe pouch: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120767142998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MissCara

Hyacinth said:


> Coach calls it a Multi Case, which is a credit card and checkbook holder but without a coin pocket or holder. It's technically not a wallet for that reason.
> 
> I can't help with a name or color, sorry. It's probably an Outlet item.


 

Thank you!


----------



## MissCara

Okay, here's another one.  I know the print is called Optical, but what IS this gorgeous bag?


----------



## lmn2222

Can anyone ID this Legacy Stripe accessory?


----------



## katev

MissCara said:


> Okay, here's another one. I know the print is called Optical, but what IS this gorgeous bag?


 
That looks like a Garnet (maybe?) but I am not sure that one is genuine; you should post it in the Authenticate This .... thread (on the Coach Shopping page) and ask the experts.


----------



## MissCara

katev said:


> That looks like a Garnet (maybe?) but I am not sure that one is genuine; you should post it in the Authenticate This .... thread (on the Coach Shopping page) and ask the experts.


 
It's genuine.  I bought it at the Coach Outlet myself.


----------



## katev

MissCara said:


> It's genuine. I bought it at the Coach Outlet myself.


 
Great, what is the style number? The number after the hypen on the creed patch.


----------



## imagine

Hyacinth, I know this is not the "authenticate this" thread, but can you pls also confirm if this bag is authentic.thanks



Hyacinth said:


> November 2001.
> 
> Read and Bookmark the post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


----------



## Hyacinth

imagine said:


> Hyacinth, I know this is not the "authenticate this" thread, but can you pls also confirm if this bag is authentic.thanks



If I give a Coach item a name or a date, that's the same as a authentication. If it was fake I'd say so, and it wouldn't be identified as a Coach of _any_ kind or age.


----------



## imagine

Hyacinth said:


> If I give a Coach item a name or a date, that's the same as a authentication. If it was fake I'd say so, and it wouldn't be identified as a Coach of _any_ kind or age.



Hyacinth, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Zmanie

What does "bump" mean?


----------



## Zmanie

is it possible an older coach bag would not have a creed?


----------



## DemRam

Zmanie said:


> What does "bump" mean?





Zmanie said:


> is it possible an older coach bag would not have a creed?




1.  You or someone else uses the word "Bump" (Bring Up My Post) to bring a post, that may have been missed, up to the top of the thread or discussion.

2.  How old a bag are you asking about?  There were vintage bags without a creed, but they had some kind of "mark" to indicate they were made by Coach.

Some additional information:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-38.html#post18945918


----------



## coachlover3

can anyone identify this bag? all i know is that it is patent


----------



## Daelilly

I put in a search for Coach F04S-7471 to identify this coach and nothing showed up.  It looks genuine to me but I guess there are a lot real good fakes, so better check to be sure.  I'd hate to sell a fake. What is it's name?


----------



## BeenBurned

Daelilly said:


> I put in a search for Coach F04S-7471 to identify this coach and nothing showed up.  It looks genuine to me but I guess there are a lot real good fakes, so better check to be sure.  I'd hate to sell a fake. What is it's name?


Without a picture of the creed, we can't be sure of authenticity however, this wasn't a highly faked style so based on your picture and comparison to my own pics, it looks fine. 

My picture of the tag is blurry but from what I'm able to decipher, I think it says Hamilton suede buckle small hobo.


----------



## Daelilly

BeenBurned said:


> Without a picture of the creed, we can't be sure of authenticity however, this wasn't a highly faked style so based on your picture and comparison to my own pics, it looks fine.
> 
> My picture of the tag is blurry but from what I'm able to decipher, I think it says Hamilton suede buckle small hobo.


 
Thanks BB!  It matches the high society older lady in your avatar! (BTW love that avatar!) Here's the creed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Daelilly said:


> Thanks BB!  It matches the high society older lady in your avatar! (BTW love that avatar!) Here's the creed.


LOL re the avatar!

The bag is authentic.


----------



## Daelilly

BeenBurned said:


> LOL re the avatar!
> 
> The bag is authentic.


 Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Daelilly* 

                              I put in a search for Coach F04S-7471 to identify this coach and  nothing showed up.  It looks genuine to me but I guess there are a lot  real good fakes, so better check to be sure.  I'd hate to sell a fake.  What is it's name? 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...eted/001-1.jpg



BeenBurned said:


> Without a picture of the creed, we can't be sure of authenticity however, this wasn't a highly faked style so based on your picture and comparison to my own pics, it looks fine.
> 
> My picture of the tag is blurry but from what I'm able to decipher, I think it says Hamilton suede buckle small hobo.



More likely Hamptons, Coach didn't start using Hamilton until recently, if all those outlet styles abbreviated HAM on the price tags really are Hamiltons and not Hamptons. The squared buckle on an older item usually means it's from the Hamptons line.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> More likely Hamptons, Coach didn't start using Hamilton until recently, if all those outlet styles abbreviated HAM on the price tags really are Hamiltons and not Hamptons. The squared buckle on an older item usually means it's from the Hamptons line.


My tag picture was taken before I knew how to take pictures so it's very blurry but the abbreviation looks like HML:

Let me apologize in advance because the picture will make you dizzy!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> My tag picture was taken before I knew how to take pictures so it's very blurry but the abbreviation looks like HML:
> 
> Let me apologize in advance because the picture will make you dizzy!



I don't think Coach themselves know what to call it, it's Hamptons Suede Small Hobo in their Fall 2005 catalog.

Sounds about as accurate as their employees' authentication attempts.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think Coach themselves know what to call it, it's Hamptons Suede Small Hobo in their Fall 2005 catalog.
> 
> Sounds about as accurate as their employees' authentication attempts.


So HML is hamptons? Good grief!


----------



## Kat2

Can anyone ID this wallet?


----------



## Hyacinth

Kat2 said:


> Can anyone ID this wallet?



It's an Outlet wallet made to match the Signature Stripe Multi Stripe bags but it's not shown in the current Outlet sale pages. But there are 2 listed on Ebay, one with the matching bag and one as SIGNATURE MULTI STRIPE ZIPAROUND WALLET 45013

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_adv...sct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## darkangeldaria

Hi Girls,
Longtime lurker first time poster. 

I sold off my coach bags except for one several years back out of necessity. There are a few items I had I would like to get back, one being the keychain pictured. Can anyone ID it?


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_9qmKdpoXtJZDxzVtNQ-MQ?feat=directlink


----------



## BeenBurned

darkangeldaria said:


> Hi Girls,
> Longtime lurker first time poster.
> 
> I sold off my coach bags except for one several years back out of necessity. There are a few items I had I would like to get back, one being the keychain pictured. Can anyone ID it?
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_9qmKdpoXtJZDxzVtNQ-MQ?feat=directlink


Style 1628. 

There are 2 current listings: http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Clothing-Sh...h+1628&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## darkangeldaria

Thanks BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

darkangeldaria said:


> thanks beenburned!


yw.


----------



## darlinga

I posted this in the wrong section.  Please help me ID my legacy Ali!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/2006-ali-help-702759.html


----------



## 2011vintage

Hi Everyone!

Thanks to Hyacinth's well written and informative posts I believe I have identified one of my "mystery" Coach bags as a Dakota bag. I am unsure about a few others - I am grateful for any help! Thank you in advance!

1. Here's the Dakota: http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/blue-and-brown-coach.html

2. An older tan Coach purse: 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/older-tan.html

3. A small Coach that I can't identify: 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/small-coach.html

4. And one more brown with white trim : 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/brown-with-white.html

Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thanks to Hyacinth's well written and informative posts I believe I have identified one of my "mystery" Coach bags as a Dakota bag. I am unsure about a few others - I am grateful for any help! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 1. Here's the Dakota: http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/blue-and-brown-coach.html
> 
> 2. An older tan Coach purse:
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/older-tan.html
> 
> 3. A small Coach that I can't identify:
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/small-coach.html
> 
> 4. And one more brown with white trim :
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/brown-with-white.html
> 
> Thank you!



I'm glad to hear you found something useful in my posts. Was it a post here, or was it the Ebay Guide I wrote for Salearea about Italain-made Coaches? If you find it helpful, be sure to vote at the bottom of the Guide:
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Italy-Guide-Coach-Italian-Made-Bags_W0QQugidZ10000000051492233

Actually, the first one is a Sheridan, you can tell because the Dakotas didn't use turnlocks, and the leather grain on Sheridans is more rounded while on the Dakotas it actually looks square. Photos of both are posted below. It's style # 4225, a Sheridan Glenwood. 

I'm not really sure about the second. It's probably from the East-West line from around 1999-2000 but that exact style isn't in any of my catalogs. My best guess would be an East-West Slim Zip but again that's just a wild guess. You might try calling Coach and giving them the 4-digit style number, they may still have it on file.

Third is a Sonoma Small Zip Bag, Natural grain from 1995. The striped lining, pebbled leather, style number starting with 49xx and sloppy creed stitching almost always belong to Sonomas.

The last one is a Fortune Cookie Bag from 2000.


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> I'm glad to hear you found something useful in my posts. Was it a post here, or was it the Ebay Guide I wrote for Salearea about Italain-made Coaches? If you find it helpful, be sure to vote at the bottom of the Guide:
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Italy-Guide-Coach-Italian-Made-Bags_W0QQugidZ10000000051492233
> 
> Actually, the first one is a Sheridan, you can tell because the Dakotas didn't use turnlocks, and the leather grain on Sheridans is more rounded while on the Dakotas it actually looks square. Photos of both are posted below. It's style # 4225, a Sheridan Glenwood.
> 
> I'm not really sure about the second. It's probably from the East-West line from around 1999-2000 but that exact style isn't in any of my catalogs. My best guess would be an East-West Slim Zip but again that's just a wild guess. You might try calling Coach and giving them the 4-digit style number, they may still have it on file.
> 
> Third is a Sonoma Small Zip Bag, Natural grain from 1995. The striped lining, pebbled leather, style number starting with 49xx and sloppy creed stitching almost always belong to Sonomas.
> 
> The last one is a Fortune Cookie Bag from 2000.


Wow Hyacinth, 

Thank you so much for identifying my bags! I will call Coach on the one and see if they can ID it for me. This is all so interesting!! Thank you also for the picture IDs of the Sheridan and Dakota. I could not find a Sheridan anywhere on line so I assumed mine was a Dakota prior to your answer.

I actually found one of the posts on here that you wrote helpful with the Sheridan that I thought was a Dakota. BUT, I did read four of the articles that you wrote for Salearea. I will be sure to vote on them all as they are all very well written and informative! 

Question for you: I believe the more informed we can be both as buyers and sellers of Coach hand bags the more armed we are with educated choices (obviously you believe that too . 
Is it okay for me to share your articles with potential buyers on any of my future Coach listings? I know I have made mistakes before and I'd like to know as much as I can before either buying or selling a particular piece. If I'm selling I'd rather arm my potential buyers with all the good information that I can so that they can make good decisions, whether they buy from me or anyone else. .. If its okay with you and good selling protocol to share your links I'd love to spread the word ~ and hopefully it helps you too! .. Just let me know

Thanks again Hyacinth!


----------



## 2011vintage

HI again Hyacinth,

I just called Coach and the bag in question is a Slim Shoulder Zip  9414
I thought it said MDD as the first three but now I know that its M0D ~ made in 2000 (the 0).


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> HI again Hyacinth,
> 
> I just called Coach and the bag in question is a Slim Shoulder Zip  9414
> I thought it said MDD as the first three but now I know that its M0D ~ made in 2000 (the 0).



Thanks, I'll add that information to my files - and can I add the photo you posted of the bag to my photo files?

At least I was close - two out of three words isn't bad!


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, I'll add that information to my files - and can I add the photo you posted of the bag to my photo files?
> 
> At least I was close - two out of three words isn't bad!


Yes Hyacinth,

I am glad that I can help you with something! Please keep the picture for your files!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Thanks, I'll add that information to my files - and can I add the photo you posted of the bag to my photo files?

At least I was close - two out of three words isn't bad! 



2011vintage said:


> Yes Hyacinth,
> 
> I am glad that I can help you with something! Please keep the picture for your files!



Thank you!


----------



## 2011vintage

Hi  I don't mean to bog down the forum with all of my queries so I apologize and also thank you for all of your help! I have just found this amazing forum so of course I've gone through all of my "mystery" bags .. any help is so appreciated!  Thank you!

1. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/buckle.html
A7C-417

2.http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/vintage.html
026-1110

3. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/sonoma_03.html (Sonoma Style)
comments:F7M-4929 ~ Also, I know Costa Rica is P. Is it also M as this creed shows? 

4. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/turkey.html
L6I-9978

5. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/costa-rica-2.html
E9P-6003

6. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/costa-rica.html
J9P-9076

7. 1. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/made-in-new-york-city.html 
Comments: This one is one I am interested in buying. Says there is no serial number inside but the creed says Made in New York City. 

Thank you again ~ any future queries should be shorter from me!


----------



## Kat2

Hyacinth said:


> It's an Outlet wallet made to match the Signature Stripe Multi Stripe bags but it's not shown in the current Outlet sale pages. But there are 2 listed on Ebay, one with the matching bag and one as SIGNATURE MULTI STRIPE ZIPAROUND WALLET 45013
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_adv...sct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50



Thank you very much Hyacinth!!


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Hi  I don't mean to bog down the forum with all of my queries so I apologize and also thank you for all of your help! I have just found this amazing forum so of course I've gone through all of my "mystery" bags .. any help is so appreciated!  Thank you!
> 
> 1. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/buckle.html
> A7C-417
> 
> 2.http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/vintage.html
> 026-1110
> 
> 3. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/sonoma_03.html (Sonoma Style)
> comments:F7M-4929 ~ Also, I know Costa Rica is P. Is it also M as this creed shows?
> 
> 4. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/turkey.html
> L6I-9978
> 
> 5. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/costa-rica-2.html
> E9P-6003
> 
> 6. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/costa-rica.html
> J9P-9076
> 
> 7. 1. http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/made-in-new-york-city.html
> Comments: This one is one I am interested in buying. Says there is no serial number inside but the creed says Made in New York City.
> 
> Thank you again ~ any future queries should be shorter from me!



1-Buckle Bag 1997

2-International Travel Bag style 511, early 1990s

3-Sonoma Small Full Flap, 1997. And yes, M is one of those plant codes that show up on both Costa Rica and US-stamped creeds

4-Small Sidepack, 1996

5-Can't find that one, sorry

6-Companion Flap 1999

7-You should still insist on a photo of the creed stamp especially with vintage bags. And you always need to see photos of the interior, and ask about any damage and especially about any odors. A lot of vintage bags can have mildew problems. It looks like it's related to a Suspender Bag from the 70s but I don't know the style. The original Suspender Bag measurements are given as 12x9x2 but the one in your picture looks smaller top to bottom.

(BTW, measurements can be a big help with vintage bags that don't have style numbers).


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Daelilly*
> 
> I put in a search for Coach F04S-7471 to identify this coach and  nothing showed up.  It looks genuine to me but I guess there are a lot  real good fakes, so better check to be sure.  I'd hate to sell a fake.  What is it's name?
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...eted/001-1.jpg
> 
> 
> More likely Hamptons, Coach didn't start using Hamilton until recently, if all those outlet styles abbreviated HAM on the price tags really are Hamiltons and not Hamptons. The squared buckle on an older item usually means it's from the Hamptons line.


 
sorry Hyacith, I didn't see your post.  Thank you for the information.  This next bag is also an older Hamptons.  Am I correct?


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> sorry Hyacith, I didn't see your post.  Thank you for the information.  This next bag is also an older Hamptons.  Am I correct?



Yes, Hamptons Suede Hobo.


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, Hamptons Suede Hobo.


 
Thanks again.  Your information about the square buckle did it for me.  I just wish I could remember everything I learn here.  I hope I never ask the same question twice.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Hi all, 

I don't have the bag, but I have this photo.  I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this. 

Thx


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> 1-Buckle Bag 1997
> 
> 2-International Travel Bag style 511, early 1990s
> 
> 3-Sonoma Small Full Flap, 1997. And yes, M is one of those plant codes that show up on both Costa Rica and US-stamped creeds
> 
> 4-Small Sidepack, 1996
> 
> 5-Can't find that one, sorry
> 
> 6-Companion Flap 1999
> 
> 7-You should still insist on a photo of the creed stamp especially with vintage bags. And you always need to see photos of the interior, and ask about any damage and especially about any odors. A lot of vintage bags can have mildew problems. It looks like it's related to a Suspender Bag from the 70s but I don't know the style. The original Suspender Bag measurements are given as 12x9x2 but the one in your picture looks smaller top to bottom.
> 
> (BTW, measurements can be a big help with vintage bags that don't have style numbers).



Hyacinth,

I am sorry that I didn't get back to you earlier ~ I've been gone for the weekend with not so great internet access 
Thank you so much for your IDs! 
Also, thank you for letting me know what to look for when purchasing from someone on Ebay. This person didn't get back to me when I asked for the proper photos, or about the odors. Amazing to me that people don't answer a simple email as it would help them to sell!


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Hyacinth,
> 
> I am sorry that I didn't get back to you earlier ~ I've been gone for the weekend with not so great internet access
> Thank you so much for your IDs!
> Also, thank you for letting me know what to look for when purchasing from someone on Ebay. This person didn't get back to me when I asked for the proper photos, or about the odors. Amazing to me that people don't answer a simple email as it would help them to sell!



I agree. And some sellers even have their listings set up so that you can't even ask questions through the listing. Any seller who does either one doesn't deserve _anyone's_ business.

Maybe some sellers who know that their bags have condition problems figure if they don't mention the problems in the listings and don't answer bidders' questions, if the eventual buyer in unhappy with the condition they can't complain or file a SNAD claim as long as the seller didn't say anything about the bag's condition.


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> Thanks again.  Your information about the square buckle did it for me.  I just wish I could remember everything I learn here.  I hope I never ask the same question twice.



That's why each individual forum thread has a "Search This Thread" link near the top along with the Search links in the main forums.


----------



## tinyturtle

hi everyone, i'm pretty new to this forum so i apologize if i'm posting this in the wrong place.  can anyone help me identify what style this is?  thanks in advance http://s.ecrater.com/stores/15223/4581a21abcc58_15223n.jpg


----------



## DemRam

tinyturtle said:


> hi everyone, i'm pretty new to this forum so i apologize if i'm posting this in the wrong place.  can anyone help me identify what style this is?  thanks in advance http://s.ecrater.com/stores/15223/4581a21abcc58_15223n.jpg




Hi,

Are you sure it's an authentic Coach?  

If you aren't sure about authenticity, I would be asking for more pictures and the measurements of the bag, and then post them on the "Authenticate This" Coach thread.

That one picture is NOT helpful.


----------



## tinyturtle

Thank you for your response.  No, I am not certain that it is an authentic Coach.  I will post in the other forum.



DemRam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you sure it's an authentic Coach?
> 
> If you aren't sure about authenticity, I would be asking for more pictures and the measurements of the bag, and then post them on the "Authenticate This" Coach thread.
> 
> That one picture is NOT helpful.


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> I agree. And some sellers even have their listings set up so that you can't even ask questions through the listing. Any seller who does either one doesn't deserve _anyone's_ business.
> 
> Maybe some sellers who know that their bags have condition problems figure if they don't mention the problems in the listings and don't answer bidders' questions, if the eventual buyer in unhappy with the condition they can't complain or file a SNAD claim as long as the seller didn't say anything about the bag's condition.



Agreed and sad. Any form of non disclosure always hurts not only the seller but the whole Ebay community.


----------



## 2011vintage

Hello .. I have three more bags that beg to have an identification. Thank you in advance for your help!  

1. New York City, USA short briefcase type of handbag. The bag measures 13" in length, 7 inches height and 2.5 inches deep. 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/small-briefcase-id.html

2. Is this called a Pouch bag? I have found a few others on advanced Ebay search. Two say Pouch bag but one by a top seller doesn't give a name. 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/blue.html

Thank you Hyacinth for helping me to utilize the advanced search on Ebay. I'd have had two other ID's here but have been able to find them via the advanced search ~ thank you!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Hello .. I have three more bags that beg to have an identification. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> 1. New York City, USA short briefcase type of handbag. The bag measures 13" in length, 7 inches height and 2.5 inches deep.
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/small-briefcase-id.html
> 
> 2. Is this called a Pouch bag? I have found a few others on advanced Ebay search. Two say Pouch bag but one by a top seller doesn't give a name.
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/blue.html
> 
> Thank you Hyacinth for helping me to utilize the advanced search on Ebay. I'd have had two other ID's here but have been able to find them via the advanced search ~ thank you!!!



1- Slim Satchel Compact, style 9425, mid-to late-70s to late 1980s.

2- Small Framed Pouch is Coach's official name.

You're welcome


----------



## lizz129

Galaxygrrl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have the bag, but I have this photo.  I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this.
> 
> Thx


This is a hamptons suede carry-all, around 2007


----------



## 2011vintage

Hi, please help me to ID this Older New York City Bag. Thankyou much!

Length: 11", Height: 7",Width: 2"
Link:http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/red-new-york.html


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Hi, please help me to ID this Older New York City Bag. Thankyou much!
> 
> Length: 11", Height: 7",Width: 2"
> Link:http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/red-new-york.html



A photo of the side of the bag so we can see any strap mounting details is a big help with vintage bags. Are there any D-rings to clip a strap onto? If not, it's a Slim Clutch, 9560. If there are strap mountings it's 9455, Basic Bag or Zippered Clutch if it's really old like this one - same style, different names depending on age.


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> A photo of the side of the bag so we can see any strap mounting details is a big help with vintage bags. Are there any D-rings to clip a strap onto? If not, it's a Slim Clutch, 9560. If there are strap mountings it's 9455, Basic Bag or Zippered Clutch if it's really old like this one - same style, different names depending on age.


Hyacinth,
It does have D-rings to clip a strap to so it must be the 9455 Zippered Clutch 
Did it become the basic bag once the style number 9455 was added in 1994?
Here's a picture of the sides : 
http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/9455-zippered-clutch.html

Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## 2011vintage

Link:http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/id-please.html

Comments: I've checked on eBay for a bag like the pocket purse, but larger, but was unable to locate a style number. All I've found are older bags with all original numbers. Perhaps they stopped making this style?
It looks just like the pocket purse 9755 but it measures 11" length, 7" height and 3"deep.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Senoj

Love this bag, can anyone ID it for me? Really would like to know the name. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              A photo of the side of the bag so we can see any strap mounting  details is a big help with vintage bags. Are there any D-rings to clip a  strap onto? If not, it's a Slim Clutch, 9560. If there are strap  mountings it's 9455, Basic Bag or Zippered Clutch if it's really old  like this one - same style, different names depending on age.     



2011vintage said:


> Hyacinth,
> It does have D-rings to clip a strap to so it must be the 9455 Zippered Clutch
> Did it become the basic bag once the style number 9455 was added in 1994?
> Here's a picture of the sides :
> http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/9455-zippered-clutch.html
> 
> Thank you Hyacinth!



No, the name was changed to Basic Bag some time between 1976 and 1981. I have one catalog for each of those years and each shows a different name.


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Link:http://vintagelovegirl.blogspot.com/2011/09/id-please.html
> 
> Comments: I've checked on eBay for a bag like the pocket purse, but larger, but was unable to locate a style number. All I've found are older bags with all original numbers. Perhaps they stopped making this style?
> It looks just like the pocket purse 9755 but it measures 11" length, 7" height and 3"deep.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



The larger one is a Convertible Clutch, 9635. If you're looking for one, always ask for the strap length, this and a few other pre-1990 styles came with 2 different length straps, usually 36-inch was standard and a 44-inch one available.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Could someone tell me what the correct name is for the card case/checkbook 
that the outlet has.. 
I see someone that have cards slots on one side and just a pocket on the other.. 
what i'm talking about has card slots on both side, no coin pockets just a snap tab to close.

thanks


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> The larger one is a Convertible Clutch, 9635. If you're looking for one, always ask for the strap length, this and a few other pre-1990 styles came with 2 different length straps, usually 36-inch was standard and a 44-inch one available.



This is great to know the name of this bag! I have always been in the dark about it's name - so thank you so very much! Great information to know about the strap lengths as well


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> A photo of the side of the bag so we can see any strap mounting  details is a big help with vintage bags. Are there any D-rings to clip a  strap onto? If not, it's a Slim Clutch, 9560. If there are strap  mountings it's 9455, Basic Bag or Zippered Clutch if it's really old  like this one - same style, different names depending on age.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the name was changed to Basic Bag some time between 1976 and 1981. I have one catalog for each of those years and each shows a different name.


Interesting and can be confusing! I don't know how Coach stays on top of all of their changes! LOL  
Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bag Fetish said:


> Could someone tell me what the correct name is for the card case/checkbook
> that the outlet has..
> I see someone that have cards slots on one side and just a pocket on the other..
> what i'm talking about has card slots on both side, no coin pockets just a snap tab to close.
> 
> thanks


There are different styles but for style 60551, it's a signature multi case with ID


----------



## Senoj

Senoj said:


> Love this bag, can anyone ID it for me? Really would like to know the name. Thanks!



Could someone possibly authenticate this bag? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

                              Love this bag, can anyone ID it for me? Really would like to know the name. Thanks!

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Stylish-Tan-B...7E%7E60_12.JPG



Senoj said:


> Could someone possibly authenticate this bag? Any help is appreciated.



If you own the bag, please post a readable photo of the inside creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


----------



## Senoj

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Senoj*
> 
> Love this bag, can anyone ID it for me? Really would like to know the name. Thanks!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Stylish-Tan-B...7E%7E60_12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> If you own the bag, please post a readable photo of the inside creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


Sorry, don't own this bag. I saw it on Ebay, it's already been sold but I really like the style of it. I at least wanted to know what collection it could possibly be from in hopes that I could find another one like it.


----------



## ozmodiar

Senoj said:


> Sorry, don't own this bag. I saw it on Ebay, it's already been sold but I really like the style of it. I at least wanted to know what collection it could possibly be from in hopes that I could find another one like it.



That op art pattern was originally used on Leah bags so it might be the small bag or pouch from that line. However, it's also possible that that particular bag may have later been made for factory under another name as Coach often reuses design elements for the outlets.

Sorry, I don't remember for sure but I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Senoj

ozmodiar said:


> That op art pattern was originally used on Leah bags so it might be the small bag or pouch from that line. However, it's also possible that that particular bag may have later been made for factory under another name as Coach often reuses design elements for the outlets.
> 
> Sorry, I don't remember for sure but I hope that helps a little.


 
Thanks! You've helped a lot... I did some searching on Google and it is apart of the Leah op art collection. I got the creed # and everything. Thanks again!


----------



## bandk938

I bought a coach bag off of ebay for $85 but cant figure out if it is real or not. Can you ladies help me?! i cant upload picture my computer wont let me

The serial number inside is NoA0932-F13565

http://tinypic.com/r/2wfjyx0/7
http://tinypic.com/r/n3axbt/7


----------



## BeenBurned

bandk938 said:


> I bought a coach bag off of ebay for $85 but cant figure out if it is real or not. Can you ladies help me?! i cant upload picture my computer wont let me
> 
> The serial number inside is NoA0932-F13565
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2wfjyx0/7
> http://tinypic.com/r/n3axbt/7


Welcome!

The bag is authentic. It's a graffiti tote. (I'm not sure of the exact name of the style.)

In the future, if you have authenticity questions, please post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## Jessi319

I have a cute little satchel and I want to be sure it's called a Bonnie Satchel? Style #9421 and Dimensions are about 10" wide, 6" high, and 3.5" deep. Any info would be great, TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I have a cute little satchel and I want to be sure it's called a Bonnie Satchel? Style #9421 and Dimensions are about 10" wide, 6" high, and 3.5" deep. Any info would be great, TIA!



The full name is Bonnie's Legacy Small Zip Satchel. Made in 1999, and one of about a dozen different Bonnie's Legacy satchels and totes in various leathers and fabrics with prices mostly from $200 to $250. I don't have a retail price for that particular style though.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> The full name is Bonnie's Legacy Small Zip Satchel. Made in 1999, and one of about a dozen different Bonnie's Legacy satchels and totes in various leathers and fabrics with prices mostly from $200 to $250. I don't have a retail price for that particular style though.


 
Thank you, (fellow night owl )
One other seller was saying something about it being "limited edition" and I didn't really think that was true, but I do love it's "big satchel" look with the small, light size.  And I"m a sucker for red leather.  Thanks so much.


----------



## YokelMel

^^^Really, really cute satchel, I love the red for fall! It looks like it's in great shape too


----------



## Jessi319

YokelMel said:


> ^^^Really, really cute satchel, I love the red for fall! It looks like it's in great shape too


 thank you!   I love reds and maroons and it is in pretty great shape for being about 12 years old.


----------



## HildyLee

I have been wondering about the proper name for #9755 - I've seen it called pocket bag & also city bag. Also, I have noticed different clasp styles on the straps of 9755. Here are the links to them. Did Coach change the type of clasp that it used on this bag?  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-brown...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a97eb9d6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Leath...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1e380e81


----------



## Hyacinth

HildyLee said:


> I have been wondering about the proper name for #9755 - I've seen it called pocket bag & also city bag. Also, I have noticed different clasp styles on the straps of 9755. Here are the links to them. Did Coach change the type of clasp that it used on this bag?  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-brown...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a97eb9d6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Leath...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1e380e81



By "clasps" I'm assuming you mean the clips on the strap ends and not the Turnlocks?

First, that style isn't a City Bag, it's smaller and the City Bag's flap doesn't go all the way to the bottom edge of the bag. The City Bag is style # 9790. The correct name for 9755 is Pocket Purse.

The "trigger-type" strap clips like the ones on the first bag are the ones that came with the bag. But straps are often replaced, and if a removeable strap isn't the same style as what was originally on the bag, that's usually a replacement. 

And just a reminder - like other easily-changed parts such as hangtags, a non-original _replaceable_ strap should never be used when trying to authenticate a bag or accessory.


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone help me ID this bag? (I own it). The number is 6137.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HildyLee

Hyacinth said:


> By "clasps" I'm assuming you mean the clips on the strap ends and not the Turnlocks?
> 
> First, that style isn't a City Bag, it's smaller and the City Bag's flap doesn't go all the way to the bottom edge of the bag. The City Bag is style # 9790. The correct name for 9755 is Pocket Purse.
> 
> The "trigger-type" strap clips like the ones on the first bag are the ones that came with the bag. But straps are often replaced, and if a removeable strap isn't the same style as what was originally on the bag, that's usually a replacement.
> 
> And just a reminder - like other easily-changed parts such as hangtags, a non-original _replaceable_ strap should never be used when trying to authenticate a bag or accessory.


 
Thank you, Hyacinth. Yes, I did mean the strap clips, not the turnlocks.


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone help me ID this bag? (I own it). The number is 6137.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was hoping YOU could tell ME! 

Seriously, someone just asked at Ebay about a similar bag style 6135 and when searching Ebay I found yours too. They were both made in 1999 but I can't find either style in any catalog so they must have had a very short production run. The "ticking stripe" lining was probably a salute to the old Ticking Stripe lining that a lot of 1970s and 1980s accessories like cosmetic cases had because these are the only late-1990s styles I've seen it in so far. Here's the Ebay forum post:
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/Does-Anyone-Know/5200024172

There's no doubt both styles are completely genuine but they're a complete mystery to me. Let's hope anyone with more information on that 1999 line will post it here.

EDITED TO ADD: Denimbarks just posted at Ebay that she thought they were part of the Greenwich Collection, which is a line I've never heard of. But that helps a bit, at least.


----------



## aimee0474

Well, I know you are the Coach  goddess so I know now we may never know what it is! LOL

If I ever figure it out, I will let you know.


----------



## aimee0474

Ok, I called Coach. 

It is the 1999 Greenwich Satchel. 



(I asked her to spell it and she said it is Greenwich)


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> Ok, I called Coach.
> 
> It is the 1999 Greenwich Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> (I asked her to spell it and she said it is Greenwich)



Thanks! That backs up what Denimbarks posted, she knows a LOT about classic Coaches, especially the unusual and HTF styles and definitely deserves "Coach Goddess" ranking too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks! That backs up what Denimbarks posted, she knows a LOT about classic Coaches, especially the unusual and HTF styles and definitely deserves "Coach Goddess" ranking too.


Speaking of the long-lost Denim (I've missed her!), she posted today!!   http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/feedback-manipulation-704689.html#post19904132


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Thanks! That backs up what Denimbarks posted, she knows a LOT  about classic Coaches, especially the unusual and HTF styles and  definitely deserves "Coach Goddess" ranking too.     



BeenBurned said:


> Speaking of the long-lost Denim (I've missed her!), she posted today!!   http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/feedback-manipulation-704689.html#post19904132



Yep, it was good to finally see her ID at Ebay's CAB too, I was afraid the nutjobs had soured her on the whole forum thing. I hope she stops by here a lot more often. 

YO DENIM !!!


----------



## madamefifi

Can you help me?? I finally received my Oct 2011 issue of Glamour and in the beginning of the magazine there is a Coach ad featuring the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen! It's a slouchy, soft-looking cognac-colored leather with gold HW, rolled leather handles and a zip top.  I MUST HAVE IT. I looked on the Coach website and I *think* it may be a Madison Sophia but I am not sure. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ozmodiar

madamefifi said:


> Can you help me?? I finally received my Oct 2011 issue of Glamour and in the beginning of the magazine there is a Coach ad featuring the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen! It's a slouchy, soft-looking cognac-colored leather with gold HW, rolled leather handles and a zip top.  I MUST HAVE IT. I looked on the Coach website and I *think* it may be a Madison Sophia but I am not sure. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



Can you show a photo? It might be an upcoming style not yet on the website.


----------



## madamefifi

ozmodiar said:


> Can you show a photo? It might be an upcoming style not yet on the website.


----------



## madamefifi

ooops....new to photobucket. Here's another view:


----------



## denimbarks

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> Thanks! That backs up what Denimbarks posted, she knows a LOT  about classic Coaches, especially the unusual and HTF styles and  definitely deserves "Coach Goddess" ranking too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it was good to finally see her ID at Ebay's CAB too, I was afraid the nutjobs had soured her on the whole forum thing. I hope she stops by here a lot more often.
> 
> YO DENIM !!!



Knock, knock.  So this is where y'all are hanging out!

I'm not sure where I first heard about the Greenwich collection, but I suspect is was from the queen of all goddesses, the lovely MSG.  I had a saved search for them on eBay for a while, because you know how I loved to track down those oddball collections from the late 1990s.  

I only came up with two styles prior to seeing this one, and I don't have official names for either.  6135 is an open tote, 14x11x5.5.  6136 is a small east-west type bag, 12x6x3.5.  And now we can add the Satchel to the list!  The ones I have photos of were in a black twill, but there may have been a lighter color available as well.  (Sorry, two computer crashes have left me reference photo-challenged.)  They all have the ticking lining and the darker patina-ish leather trim.

I don't recall if I ever found them in a catalog, but when I get a chance I'll dig through mine and see.


----------



## Camnagem

madamefifi said:


> ooops....new to photobucket. Here's another view:



That looks like a Madison Lindsey in the Persimmon color!  It's new and not on the website yet (should be later this month).  The style number is 18641 and I'll attach a DD pic for you.  It also comes in Black, Mahogany and Dove.  HTH!


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, thank you, Camnagem!! Is it available in the stores yet? I have $100.00 off card that I'd like to use but it expires October 2nd. Do you think I could use the card for a pre-order?


----------



## CoachVB

madamefifi said:


> Oh, thank you, Camnagem!! Is it available in the stores yet? I have $100.00 off card that I'd like to use but it expires October 2nd. Do you think I could use the card for a pre-order?



Here is a reveal of one.  LINK


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* http://static.purseblog.com/tpf/buttons/viewpost.gif                               Thanks! That backs up what Denimbarks  posted, she knows a LOT  about classic Coaches, especially the unusual  and HTF styles and  definitely deserves "Coach Goddess" ranking too.      



Yep, it was good to finally see her ID at Ebay's CAB too, I was afraid  the nutjobs had soured her on the whole forum thing. I hope she stops by  here a lot more often. 

YO DENIM !!! 



denimbarks said:


> Knock, knock.  So this is where y'all are hanging out!
> 
> I'm not sure where I first heard about the Greenwich collection, but I suspect is was from the queen of all goddesses, the lovely MSG.  I had a saved search for them on eBay for a while, because you know how I loved to track down those oddball collections from the late 1990s.
> 
> I only came up with two styles prior to seeing this one, and I don't have official names for either.  6135 is an open tote, 14x11x5.5.  6136 is a small east-west type bag, 12x6x3.5.  And now we can add the Satchel to the list!  The ones I have photos of were in a black twill, but there may have been a lighter color available as well.  (Sorry, two computer crashes have left me reference photo-challenged.)  They all have the ticking lining and the darker patina-ish leather trim.
> 
> I don't recall if I ever found them in a catalog, but when I get a chance I'll dig through mine and see.



Thanks, Denim! 

I'm just amazed that none of these Greenwich styles have even been posted here until the last few days, you would have thought that the Ticking Stripe lining would have caught a lot of attention, or at least a few "Is this REAL???" posts. They look like interesting bags, whatever you can find would be welcome!

You haven't heard from MSG either? That's sad - she seems to have just vanished. That lady has probably forgotten more about classic and vintage Coach than I'll ever have time to learn. It's depressing to see how many of the experienced posters and sellers have vanished from the Ebay forums and even from Ebay, but looking at the way Fleabay's been treating the so-called "small sellers" over the last five years, who could blame them? :cry:

Too bad most of the newer posters couldn't have known it the way it was - the experience and knowledge people shared was amazing! I learned a HECK of a lot from those ladies, including you. 


Don't vanish on us again, OK?  

(Here are the Greenwich 6135 and 6137, if anyone wants to watch for them on Ebay)


----------



## Camnagem

madamefifi said:


> Oh, thank you, Camnagem!! Is it available in the stores yet? I have $100.00 off card that I'd like to use but it expires October 2nd. Do you think I could use the card for a pre-order?



You're so welcome (I love the Lindsey too!).  This bag isn't in my store yet, but it should be included in the new floorset closer to the end of the month (I believe it's supposed to be September 23rd).  You should be able to pre-order it with your discount card through Jax or your favorite store no problem!


----------



## twinklekid

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help with style and year of this satchel?  It is vintage.  Maybe from 80's.  
Measures 11"w x 8"h x 6"d.  Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

twinklekid said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help with style and year of this satchel?  It is vintage.  Maybe from 80's.
> Measures 11"w x 8"h x 6"d.  Thank you.



It's a Soft Satchel from the Lightweights line, style number 4055, and probably from around 1989-1990.


----------



## twinklekid

Ding, ding, ding!  Another point for Hyacinth.  Thanks so much, I couldn't find anything on this bag before.  Should of came here first.


----------



## Hyacinth

twinklekid said:


> Ding, ding, ding!  Another point for Hyacinth.  Thanks so much, I couldn't find anything on this bag before.  Should of came here first.



You're welcome


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the name of this bag please? 

Also, it's not really 50-60 years old, right? 
Title: Vintage 40's 50's Early Black Coach Bag with Hangtag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40s...626?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6a6520ea

(The pictures weren't showing for me in Firefox but in Safari, it worked.)

Thanks.


----------



## passionforcoach

Are there any new pics of the Coach Abigails in the Gathered Leather??


----------



## DemRam

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of this bag please?
> 
> Also, it's not really 50-60 years old, right?
> Title: Vintage 40's 50's Early Black Coach Bag with Hangtag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40s...626?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6a6520ea
> 
> (The pictures weren't showing for me in Firefox but in Safari, it worked.)
> 
> Thanks.


 

It's the Binocular Bag from probably around late 80's early 90's.  Style number is 9853.

I wonder if it has been dyed?  The interior looks brown, though I'm not familiar with that bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of this bag please?
> 
> Also, it's not really 50-60 years old, right?
> Title: Vintage 40's 50's Early Black Coach Bag with Hangtag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40s...626?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6a6520ea
> 
> (The pictures weren't showing for me in Firefox but in Safari, it worked.)
> 
> Thanks.





DemRam said:


> It's the Binocular Bag from probably around late 80's early 90's.  Style number is 9853.
> 
> I wonder if it has been dyed?  The interior looks brown, though I'm not familiar with that bag.


Thanks DemRam. 

And I thought I found a bag more ancient than I!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              What is the name of this bag please? 

Also, it's not really 50-60 years old, right? 
Title: Vintage 40's 50's Early Black Coach Bag with Hangtag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40s-...item3a6a6520ea

(The pictures weren't showing for me in Firefox but in Safari, it worked.)

Thanks.     



DemRam said:


> It's the Binocular Bag from probably around late 80's early 90's.  Style number is 9853.
> 
> I wonder if it has been dyed?  The interior looks brown, though I'm not familiar with that bag.



It looks like a dye job to me too, from British Tan to Black, probably to hide ink marks or stains. And the Snaplock and wording on the creed puts the date right where DemRam said. Coach wasn't even making purses in the '40s or '50s, they didn't start doing handbags until about 1960.

Looks like the seller revised the description and the dates.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> What is the name of this bag please?
> 
> Also, it's not really 50-60 years old, right?
> Title: Vintage 40's 50's Early Black Coach Bag with Hangtag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40s-...item3a6a6520ea
> 
> (The pictures weren't showing for me in Firefox but in Safari, it worked.)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a dye job to me too, from British Tan to Black, probably to hide ink marks or stains. And the Snaplock and wording on the creed puts the date right where DemRam said. Coach wasn't even making purses in the '40s or '50s, they didn't start doing handbags until about 1960.
> 
> Looks like the seller revised the description and the dates.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## ceburbanmom

I'm new in this forum and specifically joined to find out if the Coach messenger bag i purchased is authentic. Looks exactly like the pics/photos of the bag but not from the seller i bought it from. 


Hope you can help! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ceburbanmom said:


> I'm new in this forum and specifically joined to find out if the Coach messenger bag i purchased is authentic. Looks exactly like the pics/photos of the bag but not from the seller i bought it from.
> 
> 
> Hope you can help! Thanks!


Welcome to tPF! 

For authentication, we need to see pictures of the actual item you bought because just because a picture looks similar to another listing doesn't mean that your item is identical.

See post #1 of this thread and post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## ceburbanmom

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to tPF!
> 
> For authentication, we need to see pictures of the actual item you bought because just because a picture looks similar to another listing doesn't mean that your item is identical.
> 
> See post #1 of this thread and post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109



Hi BeenBurned,

My apologies, here are the actual photos of the bag. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

ceburbanmom said:


> Hi BeenBurned,
> 
> My apologies, here are the actual photos of the bag. Thanks in advance for the help!


It appears to be style 70183 which is voyage signature messenger bag. (It's always helpful to show a picture of the creed when asking for identification of items.)


----------



## CoachPrinceton

Does anyone know the Coach Style #'s on these Round Coin Purses?

Mini Sig Round Coin Purse - Black/Grey - (Style #?)






Signature Round Coin Purse - Black - (Style #?)





Signature Round Coin Purse - Brown - (Style #?)


----------



## CoachPrinceton

Does anyone know the Coach Name & Style# of this Bumblebee KeyFOB?


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachPrinceton said:


> Does anyone know the Coach Name & Style# of this Bumblebee KeyFOB?


5764 - leather bee


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachPrinceton said:


> Does anyone know the Coach Style #'s on these Round Coin Purses?
> 
> Mini Sig Round Coin Purse - Black/Grey - (Style #?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Round Coin Purse - Black - (Style #?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Round Coin Purse - Brown - (Style #?)



They made a LOT of those various styles, mostly for the outlets. If these are your own items, the first one at least will have the style number and name right on the price tag. For the others you can probably search Ebay for "round coin purse" to find the style numbers that match the size and style of the C patterns.


----------



## rainkiss_cher

I bought this at an outlet store in Camarillo... can you id this Coach bag for me... thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150266899178332&l=c6275c30c1


----------



## Saint Tigeress

First... I need to give you all a huge thank you! Thank you! My coworker was selling fake coaches a year or two ago, telling people they were real. You guys educated me. I spent $60 on it plus another that was a Chanel knock off. For that $120 I could have got a dam good purse... that wouldn't tear up in a month or two. 

Here is my pick with the serial number. Please what is it's name and how well do you think it will hold it's value if I resold it later in like new condition? I LOVE IT! I feel like going on a crusade against counterfeits now. 






E1182-F15445


----------



## CoachPrinceton

BeenBurned said:


> 5764 - leather bee



Thank you BeenBurned!!


----------



## CoachPrinceton

Hyacinth said:


> They made a LOT of those various styles, mostly for the outlets. If these are your own items, the first one at least will have the style number and name right on the price tag. For the others you can probably search Ebay for "round coin purse" to find the style numbers that match the size and style of the C patterns.




Hyacinth, you're the best! You always have the answers, Thank you!!

The first one with the price tag, I bought off eBay and that is the seller's photo. She sold it as NWOT so, I unfortunately cannot check the tag.

I will take your advice and search the internet some more for the Style #'s.

Thanks again for your time and ALL the great advice/answers you provide to us tPF'ers!


----------



## Hyacinth

rainkiss_cher said:


> I bought this at an outlet store in Camarillo... can you id this Coach bag for me... thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150266899178332&l=c6275c30c1



Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              They made a LOT of those various styles, mostly for the outlets.  If these are your own items, the first one at least will have the style  number and name right on the price tag. For the others you can probably  search Ebay for "round coin purse" to find the style numbers that match  the size and style of the C patterns.     



CoachPrinceton said:


> Hyacinth, you're the best! You always have the answers, Thank you!!
> 
> The first one with the price tag, I bought off eBay and that is the seller's photo. She sold it as NWOT so, I unfortunately cannot check the tag.
> 
> I will take your advice and search the internet some more for the Style #'s.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and ALL the great advice/answers you provide to us tPF'ers!



You're welcome!


----------



## Camnagem

Saint Tigeress said:


> First... I need to give you all a huge thank you! Thank you! My coworker was selling fake coaches a year or two ago, telling people they were real. You guys educated me. I spent $60 on it plus another that was a Chanel knock off. For that $120 I could have got a dam good purse... that wouldn't tear up in a month or two.
> 
> Here is my pick with the serial number. Please what is it's name and how well do you think it will hold it's value if I resold it later in like new condition? I LOVE IT! I feel like going on a crusade against counterfeits now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1182-F15445



This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a large size, style F15447).  These are MFF (made for factory) versions of the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques.  As far as the resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!


----------



## rainkiss_cher

Hyacinth said:


> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


Hyacinth... ill just post the serial no.  - M1079-F13977

Its like a bowling bag with the Cs in Khaki.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

rainkiss_cher said:


> I bought this at an outlet store in Camarillo... can you id this Coach bag for me... thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150266899178332&l=c6275c30c1





Hyacinth said:


> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!





rainkiss_cher said:


> Hyacinth... ill just post the serial no.  - M1079-F13977
> 
> Its like a bowling bag with the Cs in Khaki.  Thanks!


Style 13977 is a Hampton signature zip satchel.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!     



rainkiss_cher said:


> Hyacinth... ill just post the serial no.  - M1079-F13977
> 
> Its like a bowling bag with the Cs in Khaki.  Thanks!



Whooops - looks like BeenBurned was up late tonight!


----------



## rainkiss_cher

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Saint Tigeress

Camnagem said:


> This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a large size, style F15447). These are MFF (made for factory) versions of the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques. As far as the resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!


 
Thank you so much! By you providing the name I was able to find it on google. New on amazon and ebay it is going for about $230-$250. I caught it during a sale and paid $120. Later used like new I'd probably do $60-$100.

You all are the best


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Whooops - looks like BeenBurned was up late tonight!


Way too late. Had a latte at 4 pm and it kept me up.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

                              This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a  large size, style F15447). These are MFF (made for factory) versions of  the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques. As far as the  resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!     



Saint Tigeress said:


> Thank you so much! By you providing the name I was able to find it on google. New on amazon and ebay it is going for about $230-$250. I caught it during a sale and paid $120. Later used like new I'd probably do $60-$100.
> 
> You all are the best



Please post the listing in the authenticate this Coach thread to verify that you got the real deal. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109

I'd hate to see you spend $120 for a fake.


----------



## Saint Tigeress

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *Camnagem*
> 
> This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a large size, style F15447). These are MFF (made for factory) versions of the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques. As far as the resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the listing in the authenticate this Coach thread to verify that you got the real deal. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109
> 
> I'd hate to see you spend $120 for a fake.


 
Oh no hun no worries. I got it from a listed coach factory outlet. It's listed on their site as corporate. I'm not buying anywhere that they don't have listed.


----------



## Saint Tigeress

Camnagem said:


> This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a large size, style F15447). These are MFF (made for factory) versions of the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques. As far as the resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!


 

Does anyone know the name of the matching wallet???

I can't seem to find it otherwise


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by BeenBurned View Post
Originally Posted by Camnagem http://static.purseblog.com/tpf/buttons/viewpost.gif This is an Ashley Satchel, in the small size (they also come in a large size, style F15447). These are MFF (made for factory) versions of the much loved Sabrina Satchel from FP Couch boutiques. As far as the resale value of a used bag, I have no idea...sorry!



Please post the listing in the authenticate this Coach thread to verify that you got the real deal. AUTHENTICATE This COACH

I'd hate to see you spend $120 for a fake. 



Saint Tigeress said:


> Oh no hun no worries. I got it from a listed coach factory outlet. It's listed on their site as corporate. I'm not buying anywhere that they don't have listed.


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post the link.

Coach does NOT sell on Amazon! There are dozens of websites with "coach outlet" in their names but they are not legit.


----------



## BeenBurned

Saint Tigeress said:


> Oh no hun no worries. I got it from a listed coach factory outlet. It's listed on their site as corporate. I'm not buying anywhere that they don't have listed.


I'm so sorry to disappoint you but if this is where you purchased, you did NOT buy from Coach:

http://www.coachoutlet-handbag.org/...duffle-bag-tote-15447-silverblack-p-4795.html

There are dozens (if not hundreds) of similar sites, all selling fakes. If you do a whois lookup of the website, you'll find that it's a counterfeit-selling site out of China.


----------



## Hyacinth

Saint Tigeress said:


> Thank you so much! By you providing the name I was able to find it on google. New on amazon and ebay it is going for about $230-$250. I caught it during a sale and paid $120. Later used like new I'd probably do $60-$100.
> 
> You all are the best



Did you get an email directly from Coach inviting you to buy from the sale? And what did you have to do to get to the site where you bought it?

BeenBurned is right about there being a lot of sites using terms like factory and outlet in their URLs that are selling fake Coaches. You have to be really careful where you buy. I know Coach doesn't list their factory outlet sale link on their website, where did you find the link on their site?


----------



## ILUVCHI

Does anyone know which satchel is in the ad for Coach in Glamour magazine?  It's after page 48 October 2011 issue.  The bag is a rusty orange color.


----------



## Hyacinth

ILUVCHI said:


> Does anyone know which satchel is in the ad for Coach in Glamour magazine?  It's after page 48 October 2011 issue.  The bag is a rusty orange color.



Did you try using the forum Search? Someone asked almost the same question a week ago, I'm not sure if it's the same bag:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-242.html#post19908210


----------



## Saint Tigeress

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so sorry to disappoint you but if this is where you purchased, you did NOT buy from Coach:
> 
> http://www.coachoutlet-handbag.org/...duffle-bag-tote-15447-silverblack-p-4795.html
> 
> There are dozens (if not hundreds) of similar sites, all selling fakes. If you do a whois lookup of the website, you'll find that it's a counterfeit-selling site out of China.


 
I physically went into a coach outlet that is one of the listed locations on their site. I'm never buying online unless it's from the official site.


----------



## Saint Tigeress

Hyacinth said:


> Did you get an email directly from Coach inviting you to buy from the sale? And what did you have to do to get to the site where you bought it?
> 
> BeenBurned is right about there being a lot of sites using terms like factory and outlet in their URLs that are selling fake Coaches. You have to be really careful where you buy. I know Coach doesn't list their factory outlet sale link on their website, where did you find the link on their site?


 
I did get a special invitation email the day after I went to the physical store... but I didn't buy anything. The store was doing a special 30% off of their already marked down prices one day only and I was just lucky enough to catch it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Saint Tigeress said:


> I physically went into a coach outlet that is one of the listed locations on their site. I'm never buying online unless it's from the official site.



Good! It sounded like you'd bought from a link and we were getting worried! Many of the fakes-selling sites use Coach's photos and graphics and they've fooled a lot of people into thinking they were a part of Coach's site.

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BeenBurned

Saint Tigeress said:


> I physically went into a coach outlet that is one of the listed locations on their site. I'm never buying online unless it's from the official site.





Saint Tigeress said:


> I did get a special invitation email the day after I went to the physical store... but I didn't buy anything. The store was doing a special 30% off of their already marked down prices one day only and I was just lucky enough to catch it.





Hyacinth said:


> Good! It sounded like you'd bought from a link and we were getting worried! Many of the fakes-selling sites use Coach's photos and graphics and they've fooled a lot of people into thinking they were a part of Coach's site.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!


Yes, we misunderstood. Glad you got a new bag that you know is authentic.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Can you I.D this bag for me? I found it in teen vouge 







In case you are wondering it's the black one


----------



## DemRam

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Can you I.D this bag for me? I found it in teen vouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are wondering it's the black one




My guess:  The "Stewardess Bag" which is style 9525.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

DemRam said:


> My guess:  The "Stewardess Bag" which is style 9525.



Thank you so much! I LOVE that style!


----------



## ali w

Please Help me identify this bag! I received it about 5 years ago and can not find the name or style online at all. Any help is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ali w said:


> Please Help me identify this bag! I received it about 5 years ago and can not find the name or style online at all. Any help is appreciated, Thanks!


In the future, it's helpful to include a picture of the creed or at the very least, the style number portion of the creed. It saves a lot of searching. 

The style is 4992 and although I don't know the official style name, it's probably something like butterfly applique hobo.

(Wait for others to chime in with the correct name.)


----------



## ali w

BeenBurned said:


> In the future, it's helpful to include a picture of the creed or at the very least, the style number portion of the creed. It saves a lot of searching.
> 
> The style is 4992 and although I don't know the official style name, it's probably something like butterfly applique hobo.
> 
> (Wait for others to chime in with the correct name.)




Sorry, I don't usually carry coach, so I am not even sure what a 'Creed' is:shame:. Thanks for your help!


----------



## noshoepolish

Creed - leather patch inside the bag with where the item was made and the numbers on it.


----------



## Hyacinth

ali w said:


> Please Help me identify this bag! I received it about 5 years ago and can not find the name or style online at all. Any help is appreciated, Thanks!


''

I don't have an exact name for it either. All I can find in the catalogs is the matching wristlet which is just listed as "Novelty Fabric Butterfly Wristlet" so this is probably the same style in the Hobo version. It's from Spring 2004.


----------



## burgandy05

Looking for the style # to this bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pictures-of-your-coach-in-action-406571-155.html#post19785169


----------



## ali w

Hyacinth said:


> ''
> 
> I don't have an exact name for it either. All I can find in the catalogs is the matching wristlet which is just listed as "Novelty Fabric Butterfly Wristlet" so this is probably the same style in the Hobo version. It's from Spring 2004.




Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## ozmodiar

burgandy05 said:


> looking for the style # to this bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pictures-of-your-coach-in-action-406571-155.html#post19785169



15400


----------



## burgandy05

ozmodiar said:


> 15400



Thanks Ozmodiar, do you know when this bag came out?


----------



## ozmodiar

burgandy05 said:


> Thanks Ozmodiar, do you know when this bag came out?



Hamptons N/S Flap $398 was released in the August 2010 floorset in walnut, cypress and ivory. Raisin was released a couple of months later. There also are studded, embossed python and haircalf versions of this bag.


----------



## burgandy05

ozmodiar said:


> Hamptons N/S Flap $398 was released in the August 2010 floorset in walnut, cypress and ivory. Raisin was released a couple of months later. There also are studded, embossed python and haircalf versions of this bag.



Ozmodiar! Thanks again! You are a wealth of knowledge! :worthy:
I did a quick search on ebay and bonanzle/bonanza, no luck


----------



## Pretties

Hi ladies, I've been lurking and have a question, it may be a long shot but if anyone will know, it's you guys.  I don't have a picture, but I remember a bag from--I want to say Holiday '04--it was a top handle and had some mixed materials in pinks and lavendars, I want to say tweed and suede, and it had python on the front buckle... Is there any chance anyone has a pic of this, or maybe even knows the item # of it? &#57606;


----------



## katev

Pretties said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking and have a question, it may be a long shot but if anyone will know, it's you guys.  I don't have a picture, but I remember a bag from--I want to say Holiday '04--it was a top handle and had some mixed materials in pinks and lavendars, I want to say tweed and suede, and it had python on the front buckle... Is there any chance anyone has a pic of this, or maybe even knows the item # of it? &#57606;


 
I don't think that this one has python trim but was it sort of similar to this bag (NMA)?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Li...508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a145dedec


----------



## Hyacinth

Pretties said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking and have a question, it may be a long shot but if anyone will know, it's you guys.  I don't have a picture, but I remember a bag from--I want to say Holiday '04--it was a top handle and had some mixed materials in pinks and lavendars, I want to say tweed and suede, and it had python on the front buckle... Is there any chance anyone has a pic of this, or maybe even knows the item # of it? &#57606;



There were several Optic Chenille styles with python or snakeskin buckles - Coach made at least 3 styles using snakeskin and an identical set using python (which couldn't be sold in California). Here are pics of the Optic Chenille Framed Purse #8F50 and the Optic Chenille Boxy Tote #8F52 in python, was it one of these? (The identical bags with non-specific snakeskin trim were 8K31 and 8K34.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Pretties said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking and have a question, it may be a long shot but if anyone will know, it's you guys.  I don't have a picture, but I remember a bag from--I want to say Holiday '04--it was a top handle and had some mixed materials in pinks and lavendars, I want to say tweed and suede, and it had python on the front buckle... Is there any chance anyone has a pic of this, or maybe even knows the item # of it? &#57606;


Maybe this?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=coach+chenille

LOL! GMTA! Hyacinth beat me to it. I guess I need to finish reading before posting.


----------



## Pretties

Hello lovely bag experts, those are all beautiful, but they're not exactly the one I was thinking of. I believe it was pink boucle and lavender suede with the python buckle?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Pretties* 

                              Hi ladies, I've been lurking and have a question, it may be a  long shot but if anyone will know, it's you guys.  I don't have a  picture, but I remember a bag from--I want to say Holiday '04--it was a  top handle and had some mixed materials in pinks and lavendars, I want  to say tweed and suede, and it had python on the front buckle... Is  there any chance anyone has a pic of this, or maybe even knows the item #  of it? &#57606;     



Pretties said:


> Hello lovely bag experts, those are all beautiful, but they're not exactly the one I was thinking of. I believe it was pink boucle and lavender suede with the python buckle?


How about this one, style 9653? (Unfortunately, I don't know the name of the style.)


----------



## GlockGirl

I've got a boxy little wristlet-like item that I think is from the poppy line.  It has a leather "poppy" patch inside, and ocelot print lining. It's pink patent with a chain handle.  Any help with a style number or name?   It's fairly small - that's a perfume box that it's leaning against and not a whole lot bigger than.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/onecrazycowgirl/IMG_3533.jpg


----------



## Camnagem

GlockGirl said:


> I've got a boxy little wristlet-like item that I think is from the poppy line.  It has a leather "poppy" patch inside, and ocelot print lining. It's pink patent with a chain handle.  Any help with a style number or name?   It's fairly small - that's a perfume box that it's leaning against and not a whole lot bigger than.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/onecrazycowgirl/IMG_3533.jpg



That looks like style 42860 to me.  Here's a link to some pics from the bay (NMA): http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567b4ae65


----------



## wahmnow

Hello. Okay, so I've looked and looked and can't find any info on this keyfob. I think I remember it retailed for $98, but I'm not for sure. I was also wondering what year it was released, but I've had no luck finding info on it. TIA


----------



## GlockGirl

Camnagem said:


> That looks like style 42860 to me.  Here's a link to some pics from the bay (NMA): http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567b4ae65



I think you're right!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

wahmnow said:


> Hello. Okay, so I've looked and looked and can't find any info on this keyfob. I think I remember it retailed for $98, but I'm not for sure. I was also wondering what year it was released, but I've had no luck finding info on it. TIA


Style 1K02 - oversized leather charm fob

Original suggested retail $98.


----------



## Hyacinth

wahmnow said:


> Hello. Okay, so I've looked and looked and can't find any info on this keyfob. I think I remember it retailed for $98, but I'm not for sure. I was also wondering what year it was released, but I've had no luck finding info on it. TIA



The style number indicates that it was made in 2005.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Coach Poppy Liquid Gloss Magenta Hippie #18678 http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Co..._WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa04b443#ht_932wt_932 I have never seen this but its so cute any info on it? and I cant find it on the site so how new is it?


----------



## Camnagem

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Coach Poppy Liquid Gloss Magenta Hippie #18678 http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Co..._WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa04b443#ht_932wt_932 I have never seen this but its so cute any info on it? and I cant find it on the site so how new is it?



This is a new style that isn't out in stores/on the website yet.  Poppy is the next floorset, iirc.  Here's a link to some DD pics in the Fall preview thread (scroll down to posts 3583 and 3584):

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-2011-fall-preview-669678-239.html

You can find more info/discussion in there, HTH!


----------



## brichnic

Do you know this bag's name? I can't find it anywhere.. =(

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums...39765193444_1223703586_31990190_5464487_n.jpg

Sorry! It was wayyy too big.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Camnagem said:


> This is a new style that isn't out in stores/on the website yet.  Poppy is the next floorset, iirc.  Here's a link to some DD pics in the Fall preview thread (scroll down to posts 3583 and 3584):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-2011-fall-preview-669678-239.html
> 
> You can find more info/discussion in there, HTH!



oh wow and one is already on ebay lol thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

brichnic said:


> Do you know this bag's name? I can't find it anywhere.. =(
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums...39765193444_1223703586_31990190_5464487_n.jpg
> 
> Sorry! It was wayyy too big.



If you own the bag, please post the serial number that's on the creed patch.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Does anyone know the style # for this umbrella? It looks like a Tattersall item? 
Thanks


----------



## brichnic

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i367/bri-w-p/Snapbucket

I can't quite make it out, but here it is


----------



## Hyacinth

brichnic said:


> Do you know this bag's name? I can't find it anywhere.. =(
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums...39765193444_1223703586_31990190_5464487_n.jpg
> 
> Sorry! It was wayyy too big.



 See next post


----------



## Hyacinth

brichnic said:


> Do you know this bag's name? I can't find it anywhere.. =(
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums...39765193444_1223703586_31990190_5464487_n.jpg
> 
> Sorry! It was wayyy too big.



.It looks like a Made-For-Factory version of one of the Pocket Satchels. Unfortunately it's sometimes hard to find those from the numbers. Is it nylon or twill? And if it's 10x6 it's the Small version, 13x7 would be the large one. The style number looks like either F10682 or F10882, probably a 2007 update of a 2006 style.


----------



## brichnic

Hyacinth, you're a Godsend! It's the Large Pocket Satchel and the fabric is the soft, satin kind of fabric. I wish it was here so I could give you more information, but at least I've got a name! Thank you so much =)!


----------



## Hyacinth

brichnic said:


> Hyacinth, you're a Godsend! It's the Large Pocket Satchel and the fabric is the soft, satin kind of fabric. I wish it was here so I could give you more information, but at least I've got a name! Thank you so much =)!



You're welcome. 

You may even be able to call Coach Customer Service and get the exact name once you have the full serial number.


----------



## brichnic

I will! The number is just too unclear in the pictures of it.. But I'll call when I have it in front of me.


----------



## shoplover

I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag.  Looks like it has silver/grey trim.  Can anyone ID it???


----------



## shoplover

I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag.  Looks like it has silver/grey trim.  Can anyone ID it???


----------



## Bag Fetish

shoplover said:


> I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag. Looks like it has silver/grey trim. Can anyone ID it???


 
wow didnt even see that bag.... 0_o


----------



## BeenBurned

shoplover said:


> I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag.  Looks like it has silver/grey trim.  Can anyone ID it???


It's hard to tell but the bag in the picture might not be authentic. 

The signature pattern looks larger than I recall on various versions of gallery totes and several gallery tote styles were highly-faked and well-faked.

Here's a search of "coach signature gallery tote" but before buying anything, be sure to have it authenticated:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ry+tote&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Cookieface

Hi everyone! I would love some help in IDing this Coach bag, please (assuming it's real, which I'm hoping it is). All I know about it is that it's brown  I don't have another pic of it but can enlarge if needed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Cookieface said:


> Hi everyone! I would love some help in IDing this Coach bag, please (assuming it's real, which I'm hoping it is). All I know about it is that it's brown  I don't have another pic of it but can enlarge if needed. Thank you in advance!


I think it's 17439, signature stripe crossbody demi: 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...h+17438&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## noshoepolish

Is that fabric or beads at the top?



shoplover said:


> I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag. Looks like it has silver/grey trim. Can anyone ID it???


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *shoplover* 

                              I love this purse in the far left...behind the zebra bag. Looks like it has silver/grey trim. Can anyone ID it???     



noshoepolish said:


> Is that fabric or beads at the top?



Definitely not beads. It actually looks more like vinyl. A fabric band like on the Sig Stripe Totes #11691 shown below would have been wider, and the leather top bands I've seen so far are narrower.
And I agree with BeenBurned, those Cs look awfully big.

Still checking ...


----------



## BeenBurned

This is the picture with the bag. It's not the same style as Hyacinth posted. There are side pockets with a turnlock:


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This is the picture with the bag. It's not the same style as Hyacinth posted. There are side pockets with a turnlock:



The pic I posted is just an example of how wide the fabric band would be assuming it was actually fabric. The top band in the group photo just looks too wide, I don't remember any Totes with that thick of a leather band on top, it's usually pretty thin or just a strip of leather piping.

Strange.


----------



## shoplover

noshoepolish said:


> Is that fabric or beads at the top?




I'm not sure...I've never seen the bag in person.  Just a friend's fb picture. Just thought it was cute and wondered if I could find one.


----------



## unconfused4now

This is a small coach bag. It has been used. shows normal mild ware. The interior leather labelhas started smoothing out some from ware and it makes it hard to read the serial #. This is what I could make it out to be: H2H-6094


----------



## DemRam

unconfused4now said:


> This is a small coach bag. It has been used. shows normal mild ware. The interior leather labelhas started smoothing out some from ware and it makes it hard to read the serial #. This is what I could make it out to be: H2H-6094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501715
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501717



This is the "ID This Coach" thread.

The "Authenticate This" thread is linked below.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-200.html

However, that bag is NOT authentic.

Notice that the wording on the creed says it's made of "glove tanned cowhide" and the bag is actually made of fabric.

Sorry!  Hope you can get your money back!


----------



## unconfused4now

Thank you for helping me. I will nevr trust what I am told when someone says they gaurentee its authenticity without using more caution in the future. It is not what I wanted to hear but, at least now I know the truth.
Thank you


DemRam said:


> This is the "ID This Coach" thread.
> 
> The "Authenticate This" thread is linked below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-200.html
> 
> However, that bag is NOT authentic.
> 
> Notice that the wording on the creed says it's made of "glove tanned cowhide" and the bag is actually made of fabric.
> 
> Sorry! Hope you can get your money back!


----------



## katev

unconfused4now said:


> Thank you for helping me. I will nevr trust what I am told when someone says they gaurentee its authenticity without using more caution in the future. It is not what I wanted to hear but, at least now I know the truth.
> Thank you


 
If you bought it recently you should contact the seller and tell him/her that it is fake and ask for your money back. So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## BeenBurned

shoplover said:


> I'm not sure...I've never seen the bag in person.  Just a friend's fb picture. Just thought it was cute and wondered if I could find one.


If it's your friend's bag, is there a chance you can ask what the serial number is on the creed?


----------



## BeenBurned

unconfused4now said:


> This is a small coach bag. It has been used. shows normal mild ware. The interior leather labelhas started smoothing out some from ware and it makes it hard to read the serial #. This is what I could make it out to be: H2H-6094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501715
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501717





DemRam said:


> This is the "ID This Coach" thread.
> 
> The "Authenticate This" thread is linked below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-200.html
> 
> However, that bag is NOT authentic.
> 
> Notice that the wording on the creed says it's made of "glove tanned cowhide" and the bag is actually made of fabric.
> 
> Sorry!  Hope you can get your money back!





unconfused4now said:


> Thank you for helping me. I will nevr trust what I am told when someone says they gaurentee its authenticity without using more caution in the future. It is not what I wanted to hear but, at least now I know the truth.
> Thank you


Where was it purchased? Maybe the person who sold it to you might stand behind her mistake.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Hello Does anybody know the style numbers for these two items? thanks


----------



## Cookieface

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's 17439, signature stripe crossbody demi:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...h+17438&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313



 Thank you so much! I tried searching "coach signature" but there were too many results and none of them looked quite like it. The link you gave is full of purses that look pretty identical, and now I know what line it's supposed to be from.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cookieface said:


> Thank you so much! I tried searching "coach signature" but there were too many results and none of them looked quite like it. The link you gave is full of purses that look pretty identical, and now I know what line it's supposed to be from.


YOu're welcome.


----------



## ashnickers

Can anyone help me figure out what bag this is?  I have asked the seller for the item number.  I believe it is an Ali Hobo but just wondering if it's authentic or the style number I should be comparing it to.  THanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Name=h:h:alt:3&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## noshoepolish

It is not an Ali.  It is a Soho Studded Hobo.



ashnickers said:


> Can anyone help me figure out what bag this is? I have asked the seller for the item number. I believe it is an Ali Hobo but just wondering if it's authentic or the style number I should be comparing it to. THanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Name=h:h:alt:3&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## unconfused4now

Here I am trying to do the right thing on ebay when I sale an item...but...so many sellers dont give a crap I am finding out. There is nothing like being taken advantage of, raped, and then spit in ur face when you try to communicate the issue. I WILL NEVER be that kind of a seller. Needless to say, to late to get the money back & the standard answer of "I assumed it was real". WHATEVER! What comes around goes around. Call it God, call it Kharma, Fate, Destiny, whatever ya wanna call it....it all comes back around. Oh what a tangled web we weave when once we practice to decieve!




BeenBurned said:


> Where was it purchased? Maybe the person who sold it to you might stand behind her mistake.


----------



## CoachVB

unconfused4now said:


> Here I am trying to do the right thing on ebay when I sale an item...but...so many sellers dont give a crap I am finding out. There is nothing like being taken advantage of, raped, and then spit in ur face when you try to communicate the issue. I WILL NEVER be that kind of a seller. Needless to say, to late to get the money back & the standard answer of "I assumed it was real". WHATEVER! What comes around goes around. Call it God, call it Kharma, Fate, Destiny, whatever ya wanna call it....it all comes back around. Oh what a tangled web we weave when once we practice to decieve!



File a claim with eBay.  Item not as described.


----------



## unconfused4now

I cant file a claim because it has been more than 30 day. However, I did report them & the listing on the ebay website as well as by contacting them.
Now, I wash my hands of it & let God take care of the rest. I am quickly learing though. It has cost me alot of time, money, & aggravation...nothing like learning the hard way...but, I am learning & very quickly. I have done all that I can.
Thank you 


CoachVB said:


> File a claim with eBay. Item not as described.


----------



## ashnickers

noshoepolish said:


> It is not an Ali.  It is a Soho Studded Hobo.



Question - I have the style number but there is a letter in it --- I don't believe Coach has ever done a style number with a letter in it.  Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *noshoepolish* 

                              It is not an Ali.  It is a Soho Studded Hobo.     



ashnickers said:


> Question - I have the style number but there is a letter in it --- I don't believe Coach has ever done a style number with a letter in it.  Correct me if I'm wrong though.



Sorry, that's wrong. Coach did a large number of style numbers that included letters in 2005. They also used letters in non-handbag items like shoes, watches and many other items.

In 2005 they also had some style numbers with only 3 numbers, and some bags with 2 totally different style numbers.

In fact it looks like style number 8A28, or maybe 8A27.

Remember, ignore the "rules" - Coach does.


----------



## BeenBurned

unconfused4now said:


> This is a small coach bag. It has been used. shows normal mild ware. The interior leather labelhas started smoothing out some from ware and it makes it hard to read the serial #. This is what I could make it out to be: H2H-6094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501715
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501717





DemRam said:


> This is the "ID This Coach" thread.
> 
> The "Authenticate This" thread is linked below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-200.html
> 
> However, that bag is NOT authentic.
> 
> Notice that the wording on the creed says it's made of "glove tanned cowhide" and the bag is actually made of fabric.
> 
> Sorry!  Hope you can get your money back!





unconfused4now said:


> Thank you for helping me. I will nevr trust what I am told when someone says they gaurentee its authenticity without using more caution in the future. It is not what I wanted to hear but, at least now I know the truth.
> Thank you





BeenBurned said:


> Where was it purchased? Maybe the person who sold it to you might stand behind her mistake.





unconfused4now said:


> *I cant file a claim because it has been more than 30 day. *However, I did report them & the listing on the ebay website as well as by contacting them.
> Now, I wash my hands of it & let God take care of the rest. I am quickly learing though. It has cost me alot of time, money, & aggravation...nothing like learning the hard way...but, I am learning & very quickly. I have done all that I can.
> Thank you


You have 45 days to file a dispute from the date of the end of the listing. 

Please post a link to the listing and the seller's ID.


----------



## noshoepolish

Thanks for replying.  I am at work.



Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *noshoepolish*
> 
> It is not an Ali. It is a Soho Studded Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's wrong. Coach did a large number of style numbers that included letters in 2005. They also used letters in non-handbag items like shoes, watches and many other items.
> 
> In 2005 they also had some style numbers with only 3 numbers, and some bags with 2 totally different style numbers.
> 
> In fact it looks like style number 8A28, or maybe 8A27.
> 
> Remember, ignore the "rules" - Coach does.


----------



## ashnickers

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *noshoepolish*
> 
> It is not an Ali.  It is a Soho Studded Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's wrong. Coach did a large number of style numbers that included letters in 2005. They also used letters in non-handbag items like shoes, watches and many other items.
> 
> In 2005 they also had some style numbers with only 3 numbers, and some bags with 2 totally different style numbers.
> 
> In fact it looks like style number 8A28, or maybe 8A27.
> 
> Remember, ignore the "rules" - Coach does.



I was told it is 8A28 - THANK YOU ... I did a little digging and saw that they did do letters a while back.  Thanks for helping


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Originally Posted by *noshoepolish* http://static.purseblog.com/tpf/buttons/viewpost.gif It is not an Ali. It is a Soho Studded Hobo. 



Sorry, that's wrong. Coach did a large number of style numbers that  included letters in 2005. They also used letters in non-handbag items  like shoes, watches and many other items.

In 2005 they also had some style numbers with only 3 numbers, and some bags with 2 totally different style numbers.

In fact it looks like style number 8A28, or maybe 8A27.

Remember, ignore the "rules" - Coach does.     



noshoepolish said:


> Thanks for replying.  I am at work.



Sorry, NSP, I clicked Reply to your post instead of this one:
_Originally Posted by *ashnickers* 

                              Question - I have the style number but there is a letter in it  --- I don't believe Coach has ever done a style number with a letter in  it.  Correct me if I'm wrong though.     _

BTW, I just added 2 new posts at the Answers To Authenticity Questions thread about figuring out Coach's serial numbers. Start here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-42.html#post20111577


----------



## walk-unafraid

I saw this one in the wild last night, and, assuming it is a real Coach, I would love to know the style name and number.  It had a Coach tag on it, and I know the lady who was carrying it has no shortage of funds, but the top handle looked a little too shiny to me.  However, that could be from being carried in the hand since the top handle also showed some other wear.

Anyway, any info on this style would be most appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

walk-unafraid said:


> I saw this one in the wild last night, and, assuming it is a real Coach, I would love to know the style name and number.  It had a Coach tag on it, and I know the lady who was carrying it has no shortage of funds, but the top handle looked a little too shiny to me.  However, that could be from being carried in the hand since the top handle also showed some other wear.
> 
> Anyway, any info on this style would be most appreciated!



If it was really small, about 7x7, it's a Derby Bag from around 1990. That's probably why the top handle showed wear.


----------



## walk-unafraid

Hyacinth said:


> If it was really small, about 7x7, it's a Derby Bag from around 1990. That's probably why the top handle showed wear.



Yes, that's about the right size.  Thanks, Hyacinth!  You're a gem!


----------



## colormyworld249

hi i didn't know where to put this really i was on the authenticate forum and they said for me to ask the main forum about the hardware colors 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=p5197.c0.m619

i've only ever seen this ashley with silver hardware, does coach make   the same bag with different colored hardware? because this one has gold   hardware. thanks!


----------



## ozmodiar

colormyworld249 said:


> hi i didn't know where to put this really i was on the authenticate forum and they said for me to ask the main forum about the hardware colors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> i've only ever seen this ashley with silver hardware, does coach make   the same bag with different colored hardware? because this one has gold   hardware. thanks!


The description says the hardware is nickel (silver). Maybe it's the lighting that's making it look gold?


----------



## colormyworld249

ozmodiar said:


> The description says the hardware is nickel (silver). Maybe it's the lighting that's making it look gold?


i didn't see that part! thanks  a ton!  could someone then confirm if the bag is authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

colormyworld249 said:


> hi i didn't know where to put this really i was on the authenticate forum and they said for me to ask the main forum about the hardware colors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> i've only ever seen this ashley with silver hardware, does coach make   the same bag with different colored hardware? because this one has gold   hardware. thanks!





colormyworld249 said:


> i didn't see that part! thanks  a ton!  could someone then confirm if the bag is authentic?


I'd feel more comfortable if you could get a picture of the creed.


----------



## Jessi319

This is pre 1994 I believe, and in photos, this looks so similar to other styles of Coach bags. The Creed # is 0227-001. The dimensions are about 9.5" W x 6"H x 2.25" deep. Without a style # inside, it's hard to put a name to this bag based on photos. It looks a lot like the Coach Classic bag #17994 (classic leather shoulder purse on coach website) but it's bigger, (yet still a rather small bag.) Thanks for any info. 





By jessi319 at 2011-10-16




By jessi319 at 2011-10-16




By jessi319 at 2011-10-16





By jessi319 at 2011-10-16


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> This is pre 1994 I believe, and in photos, this looks so similar to other styles of Coach bags. The Creed # is 0227-001. The dimensions are about 9.5" W x 6"H x 2.25" deep. Without a style # inside, it's hard to put a name to this bag based on photos. It looks a lot like the Coach Classic bag #17994 (classic leather shoulder purse on coach website) but it's bigger, (yet still a rather small bag.) Thanks for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-16




It's the "Pocket Purse" which is style number 9755.  Probably made sometime in the later 1980's through 1993.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> This is pre 1994 I believe, and in photos, this looks so similar to other styles of Coach bags. The Creed # is 0227-001. The dimensions are about 9.5" W x 6"H x 2.25" deep. Without a style # inside, it's hard to put a name to this bag based on photos. It looks a lot like the Coach Classic bag #17994 (classic leather shoulder purse on coach website) but it's bigger, (yet still a rather small bag.) Thanks for any info.


 
Jessi, we are rehab bag siblings again! I have a forest green pocket purse and they are super little bags. I like the fact that they are convertible because they make a nice-sized clutch too. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Jessi, we are rehab bag siblings again! I have a forest green pocket purse and they are super little bags. I like the fact that they are convertible because they make a nice-sized clutch too. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


 
thanks...it is a nice sized little crossbody.  I'd never thought to use it as a clutch!  and forest green sounds really gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> It's the "Pocket Purse" which is style number 9755. Probably made sometime in the later 1980's through 1993.


 
Thank you!!  I appreciate your help


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> thanks...it is a nice sized little crossbody. I'd never thought to use it as a clutch! and forest green sounds really gorgeous!!


 
The pocket purse makes a great clutch because it is structured and doesn't sag and because it is a nice size, not too big or small. 

The forest green is a beautiful color, the picture is a little blurry but here she is:


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> The pocket purse makes a great clutch because it is structured and doesn't sag and because it is a nice size, not too big or small.
> 
> The forest green is a beautiful color, the picture is a little blurry but here she is:



It really looks gorgeous, especially all the brass hardware. The brass hangtag really looks great with it too!


----------



## CoachBuyer36

Hi everyone. I am a brand new member,  and I needed some help identifying the following bags. I hope the pics are ok. 

Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It really looks gorgeous, especially all the brass hardware. The brass hangtag really looks great with it too!


 
Thank you and I agree! I usually prefer to try and find a replacement hangtag that is the same color/material as the original, but I loved the look of that brass hangtag with the forest green bag and didn't want to try and make a change - it really looks sharp!

P.S. I only spent $7 on that gorgeous forest green pocket purse and you authenticated her for me - so thank you again, Hyacinth!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> The pocket purse makes a great clutch because it is structured and doesn't sag and because it is a nice size, not too big or small.
> 
> The forest green is a beautiful color, the picture is a little blurry but here she is:


 so pretty!!  The brass hangtag is perfect, too


----------



## colormyworld249

BeenBurned said:


> I'd feel more comfortable if you could get a picture of the creed.



heres the pic, thanks a ton


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *colormyworld249* 

                              hi i didn't know where to put this really i was on the  authenticate forum and they said for me to ask the main forum about the  hardware colors 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=p5197.c0.m619

i've only ever seen this ashley with silver hardware, does coach make    the same bag with different colored hardware? because this one has gold    hardware. thanks!  



                            Originally Posted by *colormyworld249* 

                              i didn't see that part! thanks  a ton!  could someone then confirm if the bag is authentic?  



BeenBurned said:


> I'd feel more comfortable if you could get a picture of the creed.





colormyworld249 said:


> heres the pic, thanks a ton
> View attachment 1506733


It's authentic.


----------



## CMP86

It has a braided handle and I light grey liner.


----------



## Hyacinth

CMP86 said:


> It has a braided handle and I light grey liner.



If it's yours, please post a clear photo of the creed patch and serial number. We always need to know the serial number if it's available. Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thank you and I agree! I usually prefer to try and find a replacement hangtag that is the same color/material as the original, but I loved the look of that brass hangtag with the forest green bag and didn't want to try and make a change - it really looks sharp!
> 
> P.S. I only spent $7 on that gorgeous forest green pocket purse and you authenticated her for me - so thank you again, Hyacinth!



You're welcome. It sure came out purty!


----------



## JbRiZzLe

The license # is M2J-6670P and Coach said they do not have replacement straps available. Does anyone know the name of this bag and where I can get a strap? It would need to have a hole in it. Thanks for the assistance!
c139491.r91.cf0.rackcdn.com/photos/4038350/medium.JPG?1317649981
c139491.r91.cf0.rackcdn.com/photos/4038579/medium.JPG?1317650707


----------



## CMP86

Hyacinth said:


> If it's yours, please post a clear photo of the creed patch and serial number. We always need to know the serial number if it's available. Thanks.



Here you go. Sorry.


----------



## Hyacinth

CMP86 said:


> Here you go. Sorry.



Thanks! It's called a Chelsea Optic Signature Small Flap and was made in 2007.


----------



## Hyacinth

JbRiZzLe said:


> The license # is M2J-6670P and Coach said they do not have replacement straps available. Does anyone know the name of this bag and where I can get a strap? It would need to have a hole in it. Thanks for the assistance!
> c139491.r91.cf0.rackcdn.com/photos/4038350/medium.JPG?1317649981
> c139491.r91.cf0.rackcdn.com/photos/4038579/medium.JPG?1317650707



Sorry, I can't find a name for it although it may be something from the Metro line. And the photo of the bag is too small to see any details.

It looks like it's black? If it is, you can probably find a replacement from Silver-coach but they only have one size available. Measure the inside buckle width and the total strap length you need plus allow another 2 inches on each end for the part past the buckle holes.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-x-1-LEAT...US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&var=&hash=item99ab112d6d


----------



## maggieloop

Hi, I bought this bag a few years ago at Macy's on sale and LOVE it. However, I'm trying to see if it was made in a different color and, for the life of me, I can't find the tags for this bag that shows the collection. Can anyone help ID it for me? I REALLY want the same bag in a different color, but I haven't had any luck since I don't really know what I'm looking for! 

Thanks!!! Maggie


----------



## ozmodiar

maggieloop said:


> Hi, I bought this bag a few years ago at Macy's on sale and LOVE it. However, I'm trying to see if it was made in a different color and, for the life of me, I can't find the tags for this bag that shows the collection. Can anyone help ID it for me? I REALLY want the same bag in a different color, but I haven't had any luck since I don't really know what I'm looking for!
> 
> Thanks!!! Maggie



Hamptons Vintage Leather Clutch/Wristlet 41630

It came in teal, gray and espresso.


----------



## YadinP

Hello! New member here. I am very glad to have found this forum. Please excuse my first post in asking for help straight away. I mean no disrespect.

The photos below are a few of my wifes Coach handbags and wallet. They were all purchased by me as gifts, and they came from Coach Retail, Macys, or Coach Factory Outlet. 

Like many others, our family is currently facing tough economic times, and I am the only source of income in our household. We have been doing what we can, including selling many of our personal belongings to try to make ends meet. In my wifes effort to help, she is humbly sacrificing these gifts that she loves. It saddens me to see her do this and I really dont want to sell them, but at this point I dont know what else to do. 

Any help that you can provide in properly identifying these items will be greatly appreciated.



 

 B1085-F13973



 

 M0726-11960



 

 M04Q-1850



 

 ???


----------



## Hyacinth

YadinP said:


> Hello! New member here. I am very glad to have found this forum. Please excuse my first post in asking for help straight away. I mean no disrespect.
> 
> The photos below are a few of my wife&#8217;s Coach handbags and wallet. They were all purchased by me as gifts, and they came from Coach Retail, Macy&#8217;s, or Coach Factory Outlet.
> 
> Like many others, our family is currently facing tough economic times, and I am the only source of income in our household. We have been doing what we can, including selling many of our personal belongings to try to make ends meet. In my wife&#8217;s effort to help, she is humbly sacrificing these gifts that she loves. It saddens me to see her do this and I really don&#8217;t want to sell them, but at this point I don&#8217;t know what else to do.
> 
> Any help that you can provide in properly identifying these items will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1085-F13973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M0726-11960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M04Q-1850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???



#1 I _think _is a Hamptons Signature Lunch Tote from 2008

#2 is an Optic Signature Carly from 2007

#3 is a Soho Optic Signature Small Hobo from 2004

#4 looks like a Soho Optic Signature Slim Envelope Wallet, style # 6541, probably the same time period as the Small Hobo above.

The style numbers of the first 3 are the same as the second half of the serial numbers. It's a good idea to put the style numbers right in the auction listing titles.

Good luck!


----------



## Daelilly

I have some older Coaches in my collection that I don't know much about. This is my oldest, I think:
















That number reads:  0612 105 made in United States


----------



## YadinP

Hyacinth said:


> #1 I _think _is a Hamptons Signature Lunch Tote from 2008
> 
> #2 is an Optic Signature Carly from 2007
> 
> #3 is a Soho Optic Signature Small Hobo from 2004
> 
> #4 looks like a Soho Optic Signature Slim Envelope Wallet, style # 6541, probably the same time period as the Small Hobo above.
> 
> The style numbers of the first 3 are the same as the second half of the serial numbers. It's a good idea to put the style numbers right in the auction listing titles.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              #1 I _think _is a Hamptons Signature Lunch Tote from 2008

#2 is an Optic Signature Carly from 2007

#3 is a Soho Optic Signature Small Hobo from 2004

#4 looks like a Soho Optic Signature Slim Envelope Wallet, style # 6541, probably the same time period as the Small Hobo above.

The style numbers of the first 3 are the same as the second half of the  serial numbers. It's a good idea to put the style numbers right in the  auction listing titles.

Good luck!     



YadinP said:


> Thank you very much for your help!



You're welcome


----------



## Hyacinth

Daelilly said:


> I have some older Coaches in my collection that I don't know much about. This is my oldest, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That number reads:  0612 105 made in United States



It's called a Lindsay Bag, style number 9888, from the early 1990s.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Hi!
Can you ID these two coach bags?  I bought them a while ago at the Coach Outlet  x.  However, I don't remember what kind they are! 
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-22-51_321.jpg

http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-21-36_447.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## jmhill23

Hello, I recently purchased a box of purses from an auction. Inside there was a Coach wallet. I need some help identifying this wallet and also any estimates as to its value. It appears to be brand new and never used. The coach box has a little wear and tear. There is no price tag and there doesn't appear to be a serial number. The best I can tell from my ebay searches is that is it a Signature Hampton model but the one visible difference I notice is that the leather band wraps all the way around this wallet. I have posted pictures for your reference. Any help and insight is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmhill23 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a box of purses from an auction. Inside there was a Coach wallet. I need some help identifying this wallet and also any estimates as to its value. It appears to be brand new and never used. The coach box has a little wear and tear. There is no price tag and there doesn't appear to be a serial number. The best I can tell from my ebay searches is that is it a Signature Hampton model but the one visible difference I notice is that the leather band wraps all the way around this wallet. I have posted pictures for your reference. Any help and insight is appreciated. Thanks.


Which auction site did you buy from? Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller ID. 

I'm sorry but the wallet is a really bad fake and you should file a dispute and get a full refund.


----------



## jmhill23

How can you tell it is a fake? Thanks.


----------



## noshoepolish

The box, the alignment of the C's, the fabric, the leather.



jmhill23 said:


> How can you tell it is a fake? Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

PurseAppeal said:


> Hi!
> Can you ID these two coach bags?  I bought them a while ago at the Coach Outlet xxxxx.  However, I don't remember what kind they are!
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-22-51_321.jpg
> 
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-21-36_447.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Please post clear photos of the creed patches and serial numbers. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jmhill23 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a box of purses from an auction. Inside there was a Coach wallet. I need some help identifying this wallet and also any estimates as to its value. It appears to be brand new and never used. The coach box has a little wear and tear. There is no price tag and there doesn't appear to be a serial number. The best I can tell from my ebay searches is that is it a Signature Hampton model but the one visible difference I notice is that the leather band wraps all the way around this wallet. I have posted pictures for your reference. Any help and insight is appreciated. Thanks.





BeenBurned said:


> Which auction site did you buy from? Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller ID.
> 
> I'm sorry but the wallet is a really bad fake and you should file a dispute and get a full refund.





jmhill23 said:


> How can you tell it is a fake? Thanks.





noshoepolish said:


> The box, the alignment of the C's, the fabric, the leather.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Daelilly

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Lindsay Bag, style number 9888, from the early 1990s.


 
Thanks Hyacinth,  I knew you would know!


----------



## Hyacinth

love2shopdeals said:


> Please Help me ID this Coach Bag?
> 
> I have never seen this particular style Coach bag before. The seller only has one picture listed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Grey-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0f2fce22#ht_500wt_1413



It might be an Outlet bag, and it's hard enough sometimes to identify those even if they show a creed photo. Without a creed pic or serial number it's almost impossible unless someone here owns that exact bag.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Hyacinth said:


> Please post clear photos of the creed patches and serial numbers. Thanks!


 
Can you tell me what creed patches are?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseAppeal said:


> Can you tell me what creed patches are?  Thanks!


The creed is the patch of leather that's on the inside of the bag, usually on the inside pocket. It tells about the bag, where made, what it's made out of, a bit about the quality and there's usually a serial number at the bottom. 

Here's a pic of a creed:


----------



## PurseAppeal

PurseAppeal said:


> Hi!
> Can you ID these two coach bags? I bought them a while ago at the Coach Outlet and want to sell them. However, I don't remember what kind they are!
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-22-51_321.jpg
> 
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-10-09_14-21-36_447.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have added pictures of the creed patches and serial numbers.  Thanks!
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed2.jpg

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed1.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseAppeal said:


> I have added pictures of the creed patches and serial numbers.  Thanks!
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed2.jpg
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed1.jpg


Style 15436 is a penelope optic signature tote

Style 13548 is a signature stripe tote


----------



## PurseAppeal

BeenBurned said:


> Style 15436 is a penelope optic signature tote
> 
> Style 13548 is a signature stripe tote


 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseAppeal said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## maggieloop

ozmodiar said:


> hamptons vintage leather clutch/wristlet 41630
> 
> it came in teal, gray and espresso.


 
thank you so much!!!


----------



## jmhill23

BeenBurned said:


> Where did you buy it?


 
It was purchased from an estate auction. Sorry to hear that it is a fake. Are you allowed to list fakes on ebay? Of course i would state that it is not real in the listing.


----------



## Hyacinth

PurseAppeal said:


> I have added pictures of the creed patches and serial numbers.  Thanks!
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed2.jpg
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/Purses/Creed1.jpg



Thanks for the extra photos!
Style # 15436 is a Penelope Optic Signature Lunch Tote from 2010, and # 13548 is a Signature Stripe Tote from 2009.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Where did you buy it?     



jmhill23 said:


> It was purchased from an estate auction. Sorry to hear that it is a fake. Are you allowed to list fakes on ebay? Of course i would state that it is not real in the listing.



Absolutely *not.* Not only is it against Ebay rules no matter how it's described, but selling ANY counterfeit item whether a handbag, a t-shirt, _anything_, is a violation of US trademark and copyright protection laws and is a felony under Federal law. 

If it has the name, logo, or trademarked emblem of a registered corporation or entity but wasn't made or authorized by that entity, it's counterfeit AND illegal. NO exceptions.

The company that ran the estate auction owes you a FULL refund - it's every seller's, reseller's, executor's or auction house's responsibility to be sure the name brand items they're selling are genuine, the law applies to them just as much as anyone else.


----------



## kathy2614

Can someone help me identify this bag?  it is forest green and measures 9" x 9" at top of bag and tapers down to about 9 x 7 at bottom of bag.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag?  it is forest green and measures 9" x 9" at top of bag and tapers down to about 9 x 7 at bottom of bag.  Thanks for any help.



It's called a Jackson Bucket, style # 9912, and was from the Camden Collection made in late 1992.


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Jackson Bucket, style # 9912, and was from the Camden Collection made in late 1992.



Once again,  thank you Hyacinth for your  expertise.  You are a fountain of knowledge about classic Coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Once again,  thank you Hyacinth for your  expertise.  You are a fountain of knowledge about classic Coach.



You're welcome


----------



## MKB0925

I have been looking for a fawn patent zoe. I stumbled upon this..is this fawn? I cannot remember if there was a sand patent?

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170712945283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gigisaprincess

I saw this bag in Karla's blog (loveeeee Karla )  http://http://www.karlascloset.com/ and ever since I cant stop thinking about it lol. I tried to look for it by description on ebay and found two possible style numbers 16818 and 16869. Sorry for the pics but these are the only ones posted. Does anyone know if its available in Coach stores atm? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gigisaprincess

more pics


----------



## Jessi319

I don't have the crossbody strap, but found this great little satchel and would love to fix her up and give her a proper name. Structurally she's in great shape, just really dry and scuffed. Dimensions are about 13" at the wides (bottom) and 9" high and about 4" deep. The creed says 910 7725. I didn't see another one in the forums when I did a search. TIA !






By jessi319 at 2011-10-27




By jessi319 at 2011-10-27




By jessi319 at 2011-10-27




By Jessi319 at 2011-10-27




By jessi319 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I don't have the crossbody strap, but found this great little satchel and would love to fix her up and give her a proper name. Structurally she's in great shape, just really dry and scuffed. Dimensions are about 13" at the wides (bottom) and 9" high and about 4" deep. The creed says 910 7725. I didn't see another one in the forums when I did a search. TIA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jessi319 at 2011-10-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-10-27



It's a Skinny Flight Bag, style 9706, from the early to mid 1980s.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Skinny Flight Bag, style 9706, from the early to mid 1980s.


 
Thank you!  I've never heard this exact name before.  I appreciate it.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

I'm hoping someone could help with the identity of this little bag. Purchased by me within the past 5 years or so, I just don't recall what the style is called.  Thank you in advance 
(I hope these are enough)


----------



## ozmodiar

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I'm hoping someone could help with the identity of this little bag. Purchased by me within the past 5 years or so, I just don't recall what the style is called.  Thank you in advance
> (I hope these are enough)



Legacy Leather Crossbody in brown from 2008
41834 $198


----------



## ozmodiar

gigisaprincess said:


> I saw this bag in Karla's blog (loveeeee Karla )  http://http://www.karlascloset.com/ and ever since I cant stop thinking about it lol. I tried to look for it by description on ebay and found two possible style numbers 16818 and 16869. Sorry for the pics but these are the only ones posted. Does anyone know if its available in Coach stores atm? Thanks in advance!



This is the Kristin Willow in regular leather 16818. The other style number is for the embossed leather version. This style has been deleted, so Coach stores are unlikely to have it in stock. You can try calling JAX to see if there are any left in the warehouse or just keep watching the auction sites for one to turn up. I think that particular color is White Mist, though I'm not absolutely sure with all the varied color names Coach has come up with lately.


----------



## ozmodiar

MKB0925 said:


> I have been looking for a fawn patent zoe. I stumbled upon this..is this fawn? I cannot remember if there was a sand patent?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170712945283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It should be fawn patent if authentic. I don't think there were any other beige patent colors for the Zoe.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

ozmodiar said:


> Legacy Leather Crossbody in brown from 2008
> 41834 $198



Thank you so much!!


----------



## sleekeasy

i feel so sure this is a sabrina but i feel it's best that someone from the coach forum can affirm this for me, it's killing me


----------



## ozmodiar

sleekeasy said:


> i feel so sure this is a sabrina but i feel it's best that someone from the coach forum can affirm this for me, it's killing me



That's a Madison Julianne. They were released at the same time but the Julianne is more tote-shaped and the Sabrina is a more duffle-like satchel.


----------



## sleekeasy

you are a coach goddess, thank you so much


----------



## gigisaprincess

Ozmodiar, thank you so much!


----------



## lynzbyz

Can someone tell me what the style # of this wallet is?  
Soho Signature Checkbook Wallet


----------



## MookieMoo

Can anyone help me find out the name of and/or when this Coach bag was produced? 

http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h435/claire10627/


----------



## DemRam

MookieMoo said:


> Can anyone help me find out the name of and/or when this Coach bag was produced?
> 
> http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h435/claire10627/




It's a "Cornelia Sling Backpack" from the Soho (Lightweight) collection.

That one was made in 1997.


----------



## MookieMoo

Thats great. Thank you


----------



## MelissaC

Seller didn't include serial number- I love this one tho!
Please please, anyone?


----------



## hema

Can anyone tell me what this coach bag is called? I can't find any markings on it. Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

hema said:


> Can anyone tell me what this coach bag is called? I can't find any markings on it. Thanks!




There should be a  "creed" stamp on the inside of the bag.  The creed will have information about where the bag was made and what its made of.  

If it doesn't have a creed, it should have some sort of mark that indicates it was made by Coach.

Without pictures of that creed it's not possible to tell if it's authentic or even IF it's made by Coach.


----------



## lynzbyz

MelissaC said:


> Seller didn't include serial number- I love this one tho!
> Please please, anyone?


 Hampton Embossed Signature Carryall 11620.


----------



## MelissaC

lynzbyz said:


> Hampton Embossed Signature Carryall 11620.


YES! Thank you!!!!
I love you guys


----------



## hema

Thank you. There is no creed that I see. The only coach mark I see is the tag. I've attached a couple more pics.



DemRam said:


> There should be a  "creed" stamp on the inside of the bag.  The creed will have information about where the bag was made and what its made of.
> 
> If it doesn't have a creed, it should have some sort of mark that indicates it was made by Coach.
> 
> Without pictures of that creed it's not possible to tell if it's authentic or even IF it's made by Coach.


----------



## DemRam

DemRam said:


> There should be a  "creed" stamp on the inside of the bag.  The creed will have information about where the bag was made and what its made of.
> 
> If it doesn't have a creed, it should have some sort of mark that indicates it was made by Coach.
> 
> Without pictures of that creed it's not possible to tell if it's authentic or even IF it's made by Coach.





hema said:


> Thank you. There is no creed that I see. The only coach mark I see is the tag. I've attached a couple more pics.



I've never seen an authentic Coach without a Coach marking of some kind, except for a few Bonnie Cashin bags that had lost their little metal plaques or Bonnie Cashin sewn in tags.  Those were still identifiable as Coach though, because of the uniqueness of the bag and the striped lining.

Is there a mark like the one below stamped on the leather anywhere around the inside top of the bag?  







I have no other ideas.  Maybe Hyacinth has a clue.  A Coach hang tag really means nothing.  It can be put on any bag.


----------



## hema

I did find the creed. I did not look carefully earlier. However, it is so worn out I can barely make out anything except that is was made in the US.



DemRam said:


> I've never seen an authentic Coach without a Coach marking of some kind, except for a few Bonnie Cashin bags that had lost their little metal plaques or Bonnie Cashin sewn in tags.  Those were still identifiable as Coach though, because of the uniqueness of the bag and the striped lining.
> 
> Is there a mark like the one below stamped on the leather anywhere around the inside top of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no other ideas.  Maybe Hyacinth has a clue.  A Coach hang tag really means nothing.  It can be put on any bag.


----------



## DemRam

hema said:


> I did find the creed. I did not look carefully earlier. However, it is so worn out I can barely make out anything except that is was made in the US.




I'm glad you found a creed.  That's a plus!  Unfortunately, I really can't tell much by seeing that well-worn creed.  

*Was the creed stamped on an inner slip pocket?*  I didn't see the "pocket" in your original pictures.

The bag "looks" like the Coach "Taft"  which is style number 9980, although  without measurements - PLUS photos of the back, front, sides and bottom of the bag - I don't know any way to be positive.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *hema* 

                              I did find the creed. I did not look carefully earlier. However,  it is so worn out I can barely make out anything except that is was  made in the US.     



DemRam said:


> I'm glad you found a creed.  That's a plus!  Unfortunately, I really can't tell much by seeing that well-worn creed.
> 
> *Was the creed stamped on an inner slip pocket?*  I didn't see the "pocket" in your original pictures.
> 
> The bag "looks" like the Coach "Taft"  which is style number 9980, although  without measurements - PLUS photos of the back, front, sides and bottom of the bag - I don't know any way to be positive.



Sometimes you can help a badly-worn creed or serial number stamp show up a bit better by lightly brushing a tiny bit of light-colored pearlized or metallic powder eyeshadow over it and then very gently wiping off the excess so that what's left settles into the stamp marks. Maybe that might help bring up the serial number? The shadow can usually be cleaned off afterwards with a dry or slightly damp cloth or towel. Concentrate on where the serial number should be - I see what looks like an "N" at the beginning of that row but that's all that's visible.

Without seeing the creed and in this case the serial number it's impossible to be sure if it's a genuine Taft Bag, since there have been a lot of fakes of that style.


----------



## unfurling

so is there a emerald green coach bag? i'd love to find one in that color...


----------



## coachcutie12345

can someone tell me what bag this is?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqhAls6WxE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Heath-kkf

I have had this for a few years I am trying to investigate the official name of this bangle. I believe it came from the Spring 2008 collection.


----------



## rfa2010

I bought this wristlet/wallet around 2004 maybe? I bought it along with the matching mini hobo from Macys. The wristlet does not have a Coach serial number so I'm not sure how to identify it. 

It has slots of credit cards and a zip pouch for coins but it also has a "handle" like the wristlets. The name of the matching hobo is Soho mini signature (I think).

My real question is how much would something like this be worth and if I should hold on to it as it seems to be a limited edition or hard to find item that may go up in value. 

Thanks for any information...


----------



## hema

I tried to get the number to show up. All in vain. I love the bag though. I love the size, strap drop and the outside pocket. However, it is very beat up. Has so many scratches and scuffs. How can I get rid of the scratches? What is the best leather conditioner available? Thank you so much for helping me with this.



Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *hema*
> 
> I did find the creed. I did not look carefully earlier. However,  it is so worn out I can barely make out anything except that is was  made in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you can help a badly-worn creed or serial number stamp show up a bit better by lightly brushing a tiny bit of light-colored pearlized or metallic powder eyeshadow over it and then very gently wiping off the excess so that what's left settles into the stamp marks. Maybe that might help bring up the serial number? The shadow can usually be cleaned off afterwards with a dry or slightly damp cloth or towel. Concentrate on where the serial number should be - I see what looks like an "N" at the beginning of that row but that's all that's visible.
> 
> Without seeing the creed and in this case the serial number it's impossible to be sure if it's a genuine Taft Bag, since there have been a lot of fakes of that style.


----------



## DemRam

hema said:


> I tried to get the number to show up. All in vain. I love the bag though. I love the size, strap drop and the outside pocket. However, it is very beat up. Has so many scratches and scuffs. How can I get rid of the scratches? What is the best leather conditioner available? Thank you so much for helping me with this.




There are at least 2 (maybe more) discussion threads about rehabbing older and beat up Coach bags.  They are long threads, but well worth taking the time to read because they are full of helpful suggestions.

Links below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/two-70s-80s-made-nyc-bags-going-through-658823.html


----------



## Hyacinth

rfa2010 said:


> I bought this wristlet/wallet around 2004 maybe? I bought it along with the matching mini hobo from Macys. The wristlet does not have a Coach serial number so I'm not sure how to identify it.
> 
> It has slots of credit cards and a zip pouch for coins but it also has a "handle" like the wristlets. The name of the matching hobo is Soho mini signature (I think).
> 
> My real question is how much would something like this be worth and if I should hold on to it as it seems to be a limited edition or hard to find item that may go up in value.
> 
> Thanks for any information...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518883
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518884



We usually don't give any kind of values - what any specific item can bring can vary widely depending on the potential buyers who may or may not be looking for one. I suggest you search Ebay for something like "signature clutch" or "Soho Signature clutch" or "soho signature wristlet" and see what you find and what similar styles sold for.

Most older Signature items, limited or not, aren't considered collectors items and seldom go up in value.


----------



## tofu fa

Hi girls! I have a few COACH bags that I don't remember the name of. Can someone please help me ID the items? Or link me to where I can find out the names? Thanks. =)


----------



## hema

Was the 9988 ever made in cream / ivory / mint ? I see these listings on ebay -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260885529405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190596617657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I got this from old posts -
***************************************
Originally Posted by lov View Post
the seller sent me like 8 more pictures.
I am thrilled to report that I further inquired with another company that is quite informed about older style coach bags and this is what they said:


The 9988 is from the Legacy Line of COACH. It was called a Saddle or Hippie Bag. Produced in British Tan, Black, Brown and Blue. This bag was produced in 3 (plants) A, M and B. It has a strap that has 2 adjustable belt buckle attachments that allow for lengthening or shortening the Strap. ALL hardware should be of the same COLOR!

Hope that helps a little. Sounds like yours is NOT Fake.


Thanks Ladies!!
I'm curious to know who the company is?

That style wasn't called a Hippie Bag, just a Saddle Bag, at least if we're talking about what Coach called them. It was also available in several more colors not listed in the reply including red and mahogany.

The problem with the serial number is that the A plant designation never appears on ANY bags from the 1990s. And since all mention of that plant (the original Coach plant in NYC) disappears in the mid 1980s or a bit earlier when the plant was closed it would be very hard for a bag that wasn't even made until 1996 or 97 to have been made there. The original style called a Crescent Bag from the 70s and 80s would have been made in the A plant, but NOT the late 1990s Saddle Bag.

Also whoever is giving you the information is also missing at least one plant since there's one with a "P" code listed on Ebay. And Coach never refers to the Saddle Bag as a Legacy OR a Hippie or lists it as such in any of their catalogs.

Whoever you contacted is missing some information, and seems to be a bit confused about Coach's timeline and maybe not too careful about where the rest of their information is coming from. Who did you contact?

(BTW, anyone who can say a bag is authentic just from a description and without photos isn't someone I'd trust with authenticating anything I was thinking of buying.) 
*****************************************************


----------



## BeenBurned

hema said:


> Was the 9988 ever made in cream / ivory / mint ? I see these listings on ebay -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260885529405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190596617657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Neither listing has enough pictures to authenticate. But the first one has an authenticity disclaimer so that one can be reported. Sellers have to know items are authentic or they can't list them.


----------



## Hyacinth

hema said:


> Was the 9988 ever made in cream / ivory / mint ? I see these listings on ebay -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260885529405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190596617657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I got this from old posts -
> ***************************************
> Originally Posted by lov View Post
> the seller sent me like 8 more pictures.
> I am thrilled to report that I further inquired with another company that is quite informed about older style coach bags and this is what they said:
> 
> 
> The 9988 is from the Legacy Line of COACH. It was called a Saddle or Hippie Bag. Produced in British Tan, Black, Brown and Blue. This bag was produced in 3 (plants) A, M and B. It has a strap that has 2 adjustable belt buckle attachments that allow for lengthening or shortening the Strap. ALL hardware should be of the same COLOR!
> 
> Hope that helps a little. Sounds like yours is NOT Fake.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!
> I'm curious to know who the company is?
> 
> That style wasn't called a Hippie Bag, just a Saddle Bag, at least if we're talking about what Coach called them. It was also available in several more colors not listed in the reply including red and mahogany.
> 
> The problem with the serial number is that the A plant designation never appears on ANY bags from the 1990s. And since all mention of that plant (the original Coach plant in NYC) disappears in the mid 1980s or a bit earlier when the plant was closed it would be very hard for a bag that wasn't even made until 1996 or 97 to have been made there. The original style called a Crescent Bag from the 70s and 80s would have been made in the A plant, but NOT the late 1990s Saddle Bag.
> 
> Also whoever is giving you the information is also missing at least one plant since there's one with a "P" code listed on Ebay. And Coach never refers to the Saddle Bag as a Legacy OR a Hippie or lists it as such in any of their catalogs.
> 
> Whoever you contacted is missing some information, and seems to be a bit confused about Coach's timeline and maybe not too careful about where the rest of their information is coming from. Who did you contact?
> 
> (BTW, anyone who can say a bag is authentic just from a description and without photos isn't someone I'd trust with authenticating anything I was thinking of buying.)
> *****************************************************



The information from the first poster is almost totally incorrect. 

The info from the second poster is correct (pardon my blushes). 
Without seeing a photo of the creed in the blue-green bag to determine IF it's real and if so, what year it was made, there's NO way to tell if the color is correct for the year. Coach changed their available colors not just every year, but every season.


----------



## Hyacinth

tofu fa said:


> Hi girls! I have a few COACH bags that I don't remember the name of. Can someone please help me ID the items? Or link me to where I can find out the names? Thanks. =)



Please post photos of the creed patches inside the bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

Heath-kkf said:


> I have had this for a few years I am trying to investigate the official name of this bangle. I believe it came from the Spring 2008 collection.



Some kind of Snap or Snaphead Bangle? Phoebe, maybe?


----------



## hema

Hello!

Is this authentic -
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110767898016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Is it a sheridan bag? The creed is [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] O146-331.[/FONT]


----------



## Hyacinth

hema said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is this authentic -
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110767898016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Is it a sheridan bag? The creed is [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] O146-331.[/FONT]



It's a genuine Sheridan Mayfield from about 1993, give or take a year.


----------



## kst

searching hi and low...what is the name of this tan coach purse on blogger her waise choice? 

TIA!!

http://www.herwaisechoice.com/2011/06/solstice.html


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,  I have been noticing a lot of Carly bags out on ebay.  This one seemed odd to me and it prompted me to look at more of them.  The diamond on the bottom of this bag doesn't match up.  Others with the same number do.  Does that mean anything?

260885121121
taniboop 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-COACH-...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbdf70861

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,  I have been noticing a lot of Carly bags out on ebay.  This one seemed odd to me and it prompted me to look at more of them.  The diamond on the bottom of this bag doesn't match up.  Others with the same number do.  Does that mean anything?
> 
> 260885121121
> taniboop
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-COACH-...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbdf70861
> 
> Thanks!


The bag in the pictures looks fine. Sometimes the pattern doesn't line up perfectly on the bottom.

However, if you search the forum, you'll find that *taniboop* isn't a seller we recommend nor a buyer most sellers would want to deal with. She buys authentic for resale but bullies sellers into issuing partial refunds for non-existent problems then lists the items herself without disclosing the "problems" she'd complained about.


----------



## jennieperrin

someone is selling a coach bag, black and grey signature print. and the bottom of the bag has a zipper compartment almost lunch box like, anyone know?


----------



## Hyacinth

jennieperrin said:


> someone is selling a coach bag, black and grey signature print. and the bottom of the bag has a zipper compartment almost lunch box like, anyone know?



If it's an online sale or listing, please post a link. Coach did make one or two bags with zippered bottoms but we need to actually see photos to know if it's genuine. I've seen fakes with zippered bottoms too.


----------



## jjmckillip

Thanks!  So when I searched that name, nothing came up.  I must be doing something wrong.  I just put that name into the search at the top of the page.  Never mind!  I found the search when I went to the name just now  I have been doing it wrong all this time  So anything in bold you highlight to get the mag. glass to search?  Is this true about anything in bold?  Thanks for the time!  But how do you search if not in bold?


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Thanks!  So when I searched that name, nothing came up.  I must be doing something wrong.  I just put that name into the search at the top of the page.  Never mind!  I found the search when I went to the name just now  I have been doing it wrong all this time  So anything in bold you highlight to get the mag. glass to search?  Is this true about anything in bold?  Thanks for the time!  But how do you search if not in bold?


At the top of this topic, you can  	 	 		 			Search this Thread. But it will only pull up any mentions that have been made on this current thread. 

To find all mentions, you'd go to the top of the page to the Search 
	
 there. Type in the ID and check "Show Posts." 

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=21898498

Note that for some IDs with special characters (hyphens, asterisks, etc.), the IDs may not show up in a search.


Note also that clicking on the search links in my post won't work. You need to go to the top of the page and actually do the search.


----------



## hema

I bought this bag thinking it was a hippie saddle. But I think it is fake. Please let me know if it is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

hema said:


> I bought this bag thinking it was a hippie saddle. But I think it is fake. Please let me know if it is authentic. Thanks!




Absolutely FAKE!

That number has been on the fakes list since forever.

Open a dispute and send the seller here so he/she can be made aware that it's one of the worst fakes ever.


----------



## BeenBurned

hema said:


> I bought this bag thinking it was a hippie saddle. But I think it is fake. Please let me know if it is authentic. Thanks!





DemRam said:


> Absolutely FAKE!
> 
> That number has been on the fakes list since forever.
> 
> Open a dispute and send the seller here so he/she can be made aware that it's one of the worst fakes ever.


Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller's ID. Often, when a seller has one fake, there are others.


----------



## hema

Here's the listing -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160674298300


----------



## BeenBurned

hema said:


> I bought this bag thinking it was a hippie saddle. But I think it is fake. Please let me know if it is authentic. Thanks!





DemRam said:


> Absolutely FAKE!
> 
> That number has been on the fakes list since forever.
> 
> Open a dispute and send the seller here so he/she can be made aware that it's one of the worst fakes ever.





BeenBurned said:


> Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller's ID. Often, when a seller has one fake, there are others.





hema said:


> Here's the listing -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160674298300


Have you contacted the seller, *patsqualityfinds* to let her know that she sold you a fake? 

That seller needs to learn how to identify the differences between authentic and fakes because it appears she buys for resale without knowing what to look for. She also doesn't have enough pictures of information in her listings.

My first suggestion is to contact the seller (through ebay), let her know she sold you a fake and you want to return it for a full refund. (In cases like this, I think the seller should also cover the return shipping if she wants the bag back.)

If she questions you, you can refer her here.


----------



## hema

I thought exactly like you and contacted her with the following message -

***********
Hello!  I received the bag today. Unfortunately, it is not a coach bag. It is  fake. The creed says "this is a coach bean bag". The serial number  308-9875 is fake too. Additionally, the bag looks and feels fake. Please  check the following link -
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-257.html#post20320195
I would like you to please refund me my entire payment back immediately.
*************

and her response was as follows -

***********
The  purse is definitely as described in my ebay post. However, if you are  seeking a refund, please return the purse to the address shown on the  shipping label per ebay policy. Thank you.
***********************

That's when I got mad and opened a dispute. She did not contest that it was a fake. She seems to have known before and still listed the bag as a coach bag - misleading.



BeenBurned said:


> Have you contacted the seller, *patsqualityfinds* to let her know that she sold you a fake?
> 
> That seller needs to learn how to identify the differences between authentic and fakes because it appears she buys for resale without knowing what to look for. She also doesn't have enough pictures of information in her listings.
> 
> My first suggestion is to contact the seller (through ebay), let her know she sold you a fake and you want to return it for a full refund. (In cases like this, I think the seller should also cover the return shipping if she wants the bag back.)
> 
> If she questions you, you can refer her here.


----------



## BeenBurned

hema said:


> I thought exactly like you and contacted her with the following message -
> 
> ***********
> Hello!  I received the bag today. Unfortunately, it is not a coach bag. It is  fake. The creed says "this is a coach bean bag". The serial number  308-9875 is fake too. Additionally, the bag looks and feels fake. Please  check the following link -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-257.html#post20320195
> I would like you to please refund me my entire payment back immediately.
> *************
> 
> and her response was as follows -
> 
> ***********
> The  purse is definitely as described in my ebay post. However, if you are  seeking a refund, please return the purse to the address shown on the  shipping label per ebay policy. Thank you.
> ***********************
> 
> That's when I got mad and opened a dispute. She did not contest that it was a fake. She seems to have known before and still listed the bag as a coach bag - misleading.


IMO, a seller who knows her item is fake, doesn't deny it and doesn't offer to make you whole upon return of the fake should rightly deserve negative feedback. 

Perhaps if  *patsqualityfinds*'s next buyer looks at the feedback, that buyer will think twice before buying from the seller. 

Good luck. Keep us updated on how you make out.

*ETA*: I just looked at the listing again and in reading between the lines, in her response to you, she's implying that by not using "authentic" to describe the bag, she didn't misrepresent the item. She needs to read ebay policy (as well as federal trademark law) because she's wrong.


----------



## coachcutie12345

What bag is this??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HJtM1CitUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jennieperrin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/69606606@N05/6330561377/in/photostream






is this bag real?


----------



## jennieperrin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/69606606@N05/6330561377/in/photostream
help! is this ever existed?


----------



## Hyacinth

jennieperrin said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69606606@N05/6330561377/in/photostream
> help! is this ever existed?



Without photos of the creed patch it's impossible to say if it's real or not, and we NEVER recommend buying a highly-faked brand where the seller only shows one photo. It looks a bit familiar but without more photos there's no way to say for sure.


----------



## ozmodiar

kst said:


> searching hi and low...what is the name of this tan coach purse on blogger her waise choice?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> http://www.herwaisechoice.com/2011/06/solstice.html



Kristin Pleated Satchel 15339


----------



## ozmodiar

coachcutie12345 said:


> What bag is this??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HJtM1CitUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Peyton Signature Sateen Tote Bag 
14505 or F14505


----------



## poppypj

Help! Does anyone know the name of this coach bag? I know its a Coach legacy limited edition bag but It is an evening type bag that does not have a coach leather patch with the style number in it. Some of the limited edition evening bags only have a cloth type patch on the inside instead of the traditional leather patch.


----------



## poppypj

I have pictures of the inside I am trying to post


----------



## poppypj

coachcutie12345 said:


> What bag is this??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HJtM1CitUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
I dont know if you ever received a response-but the bag you asked about is a coach peyton signature sateen tote 14505


----------



## noshoepolish

Coach Legacy Stripe Multicolor Madison Flap Handbag
Style #10465




poppypj said:


> Help! Does anyone know the name of this coach bag? I know its a Coach legacy limited edition bag but It is an evening type bag that does not have a coach leather patch with the style number in it. Some of the limited edition evening bags only have a cloth type patch on the inside instead of the traditional leather patch.


----------



## magicmargie

Anyone know the name of this bag:  462-5705?  Made in United States.  Spaced creed.

Thanks.


----------



## DemRam

magicmargie said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag:  462-5705?  Made in United States.  Spaced creed.
> 
> Thanks.




That could be *any* bag made by Coach in earlier times.  It's a "random" serial number used on bags made pre-1994.  

We need a picture of the bag AND the creed to determine if it's authentic or not.


----------



## lynzbyz

Does anyone know if this bag was a Japan exclusive?
Kristin Double Zip Satchel 16872


----------



## Medic1013

Hello, I'm in search of this purse for my wife. She saw it on some lady and of course threw the hints out there. This was a while back so I figure I'd try and surprise her for Christmas. Anyways I know for a fact it was a Coach(my trained expert eyes recognized the word Coach on the bag) Here is my quick paintshop rendering of the purse. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It was the cloth material, white with colorful Coach written all over it. I looked on Coaches website but nothing shows there. Please help me score points with my wife for Christmas


----------



## snarla

Medic1013 said:


> Hello, I'm in search of this purse for my wife. She saw it on some lady and of course threw the hints out there. This was a while back so I figure I'd try and surprise her for Christmas. Anyways I know for a fact it was a Coach(my trained expert eyes recognized the word Coach on the bag) Here is my quick paintshop rendering of the purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> It was the cloth material, white with colorful Coach written all over it. I looked on Coaches website but nothing shows there. Please help me score points with my wife for Christmas


Do any of these patterns look right to you??  Maybe the bandana pattern?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=coach+graffiti&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## Medic1013

snarla said:


> Do any of these patterns look right to you??  Maybe the bandana pattern?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=coach+graffiti&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359



You girl(s) rock! This is the one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I was off on my paintshop rendition  

Now I would like it to be new so can anyone help me out in finding a new one?

I found this one brand new but hesitant to buy on ebay due to possibility of being fake. Would you trust this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-COACH-DAISY-FLORAL-GRAFFITI-TOTE-PURSE-BAG-16583-/110703621563#ht_3420wt_1272


----------



## snarla

Medic1013 said:


> You girl(s) rock! This is the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was off on my paintshop rendition
> 
> Now I would like it to be new so can anyone help me out in finding a new one?
> 
> I found this one brand new but hesitant to buy on ebay due to possibility of being fake. Would you trust this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-COACH-DAISY-FLORAL-GRAFFITI-TOTE-PURSE-BAG-16583-/110703621563#ht_3420wt_1272


There is a sticky called "Authenticate this Coach" in the shopping sub-forum.  Ask the ladies there if it is real before bidding.  Glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## BeenBurned

Medic1013 said:


> You girl(s) rock! This is the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was off on my paintshop rendition
> 
> Now I would like it to be new so can anyone help me out in finding a new one?
> 
> I found this one brand new but hesitant to buy on ebay due to possibility of being fake. Would you trust this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-COACH-...-PURSE-BAG-16583-/110703621563#ht_3420wt_1272





snarla said:


> There is a sticky called "Authenticate this Coach" in the shopping sub-forum.  Ask the ladies there if it is real before bidding.  Glad you found what you were looking for.


That listing is authentic. 

In the future, here's the "authenticate this Coach" thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-294.html#post20428573


----------



## twinklekid

Can anyone ID this bag?  The creed ends with 7004 and is made in Italy (Gramercy?).  The leather surface is textured and the lining is beige suede.  Year made and style name would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

twinklekid said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?  The creed ends with 7004 and is made in Italy (Gramercy?).  The leather surface is textured and the lining is beige suede.  Year made and style name would be appreciated.  Thank you!



We need to know the entire serial number to determine the year it was made. The style name is Gramercy North-South Satchel.


----------



## octoraro

Image not available


----------



## Hyacinth

octoraro said:


> Image not available



I can't enlarge your photos.


----------



## octoraro

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag, #6081?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-6081-Black-Signature-Buckled-Flap-Messenger-Crossbody-Handbag-NICE-/260901438265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbef00339


----------



## Newfriends

X
Please review rules!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Newfriends said:


> Hi purse mavens.  *X please review rules. *


Normally, you aren't allowed to advertise but since you've posted, I recommend in the future that you have your items authenticated before listing them. 

This is fake: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Small...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68fdabca

Here's the AT Coach thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## Hyacinth

octoraro said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag, #6081?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-6081-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbef00339



It's called a Signature Saddle Bag made in late 2001.


----------



## Newfriends

BeenBurned said:


> Normally, you aren't allowed to advertise but since you've posted, I recommend in the future that you have your items authenticated before listing them.
> 
> This is fake: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Small...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68fdabca
> 
> Here's the AT Coach thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109



Hi, what indicates that it is a fake?  Is there a way to message me privately?  (I know you don't like to post this information publicly for those who want to make better fakes.)  This is an older bag, and was assured by the person selling these that they were all authentic.  I have a couple others that have the information in the leather, and not a patch.  One I was about to list, and one which I wanted to buy and use myself.


----------



## noshoepolish

BB posted the link where you can get things authenticated.  You cannot post that you are the seller or are selling the items.  You cannot link to your own listings.

Simply ask if the bag is authentic and post your photos in the Authenitcate This Coach thread.  Since there is no auction number, post the required photos and ask if it is authentic and also ask for the name if you need it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Normally, you aren't allowed to advertise but since you've  posted, I recommend in the future that you have your items authenticated  before listing them. 

This is fake: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Small-...item1e68fdabca

Here's the AT Coach thread: AUTHENTICATE This COACH



Newfriends said:


> Hi, what indicates that it is a fake?  Is there a way to message me privately?  (I know you don't like to post this information publicly for those who want to make better fakes.)  This is an older bag, and was assured by the person selling these that they were all authentic.  I have a couple others that have the information in the leather, and not a patch.  One I was about to list, and one which I wanted to buy and use myself.





noshoepolish said:


> BB posted the link where you can get things authenticated.  You cannot post that you are the seller or are selling the items.  You cannot link to your own listings.
> 
> Simply ask if the bag is authentic and post your photos in the Authenitcate This Coach thread.  Since there is no auction number, post the required photos and ask if it is authentic and also ask for the name if you need it.



I remember the listing even though it's gone. It was a blue signature hobo with a commonly seen invalid serial number. It had an NT serial number.

Here's an informative link about some serial numbers. Note that just even if a number might not be on this list, that doesn't mean the bag is authentic but if the number is on the list, it's always fake. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288

ETA: I'm adding this comment based on a post you made on the Gucci forum in the past, just so you know, a fake can't be listed as a "replica." It's illegal to sell anywhere.


----------



## Newfriends

OK, nevermind.  I found a very helpful link on ebay with the very same ID number listed as a fake right in the title.  Oh well, I guess the owner was burned on that one.  I was really surprised because she had a huge collection of Coach purses, suposedly all authentic.
http://reviews.ebay.com/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-NT-4903-and-more?ugid=10000000002744619
 I have a couple other bags not yet listed, I will take it over to the authenticate thread.  I don't have pics yet, just the numbers. 
  one is CON-9960 (hmm, con?  that doesn't sound good. ) the other is 633-5809.
Hmm,  what to do with the fake - give it to my daughter as a plaything?  (the owner moved overseas and never wants to see any of it again!)  Give it to Goodwill with a tag that says "fake" so they don't try to get $20 for it?


----------



## BeenBurned

Newfriends said:


> OK, nevermind.  I found a very helpful link on ebay with the very same ID number listed as a fake right in the title.  Oh well, I guess the owner was burned on that one.  I was really surprised because she had a huge collection of Coach purses, suposedly all authentic.
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-NT-4903-and-more?ugid=10000000002744619
> I have a couple other bags not yet listed, I will take it over to the authenticate thread.  I don't have pics yet, just the numbers.
> one is CON-9960 (hmm, con?  that doesn't sound good. ) the other is 633-5809.
> Hmm,  what to do with the fake - give it to my daughter as a plaything?  (the owner moved overseas and never wants to see any of it again!)  Give it to Goodwill with a tag that says "fake" so they don't try to get $20 for it?


A serial number can't prove AUTHENTIC (because counterfeiters can and do use valid numbers on fakes) but they can prove fake when the number is one that was never used. 

Therefore, without seeing the bags and the creeds, there's no way to say whether the 2 serial numbers you've asked about are on authentic bags or not. (The CON one, _if authentic_, would be C0N.)

As for what to do with the other fake, do NOT donate it to any charity and don't sell at a yard sale. Charities don't care nor understand about the illegality of selling fakes and they will resell it anyway, with an authenticity disclaimer. And the danged thing will eventually end up back in circulation.

You can give it to a child as a toy or as suggested on other forums, some people use their fakes as designer tool holders in their sheds, garages or basements.


----------



## Newfriends

Thanks.  I know some of these fakes can be practically perfect.  In the summer I was given a "gucci" bag to sell, and there were so many indicators that it was real.   Even "gucci" on the underside of the zipper pull.  Someone here said it was fake.  Still, it looked really good, but I didn't want to take the responsibility for it possibly being a fake.  It would have been my ebay reputation not hers.  (her husband pulled the thing out of a dumpster - there's authenticity for ya!)  Sorry I wasted my time on that one!



BeenBurned said:


> A serial number can't prove AUTHENTIC (because counterfeiters can and do use valid numbers on fakes) but they can prove fake when the number is one that was never used.
> 
> Therefore, without seeing the bags and the creeds, there's no way to say whether the 2 serial numbers you've asked about are on authentic bags or not. (The CON one, _if authentic_, would be C0N.)
> 
> As for what to do with the other fake, do NOT donate it to any charity and don't sell at a yard sale. Charities don't care nor understand about the illegality of selling fakes and they will resell it anyway, with an authenticity disclaimer. And the danged thing will eventually end up back in circulation.
> 
> You can give it to a child as a toy or as suggested on other forums, some people use their fakes as designer tool holders in their sheds, garages or basements.


----------



## BeenBurned

Newfriends said:


> Thanks.  I know some of these fakes can be practically perfect.  In the summer I was given a "gucci" bag to sell, and there were so many indicators that it was real.   Even "gucci" on the underside of the zipper pull.  Someone here said it was fake.  Still, it looked really good, but I didn't want to take the responsibility for it possibly being a fake.  It would have been my ebay reputation not hers.  (her husband pulled the thing out of a dumpster - there's authenticity for ya!)  Sorry I wasted my time on that one!


Actually, I saw that post on the AT Gucci thread and they gave you some misinformation when you asked about listing it. 

You were WRONGLY told that you could list it as a replica. If an item is fake, it can't be listed at all, whether you describe it as fake or claim not to know whether it's authentic or not.


----------



## carly24

Any help in identifying this Coach bag would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n590/ltlyl1/coachbag.jpg


----------



## cmd411

I am not sure if this is right thread but perhaps it is...

I went to Coach today and they told me that the Madison Lindsey bag will be coming in the color "Desert".  Does anyone know what color desert is? The SA was unable to describe the color to me.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

carly24 said:


> Any help in identifying this Coach bag would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n590/ltlyl1/coachbag.jpg


If you have the bag in your possession, a picture of the creed would help.


----------



## carly24

BeenBurned said:


> If you have the bag in your possession, a picture of the creed would help.



ah, sorry, i dont have the bag in my possession. it is part of a bid on ebay.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Item: Coach Wristlet
Listing number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...14-36-39_1.jpg
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-36-07_814.jpg
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-36-25_165.jpg
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-37-10_472.jpg
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...4-36-53_76.jpg
Comments: Please ID this coach. There is no creed patch inside.


----------



## carly24

maybe the link will help?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-pur...ps=63&clkid=4638556387143902419#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## carly24

I asked the seller for the serial number. And this is what she gave me: No. 0221 016


----------



## Hyacinth

carly24 said:


> I asked the seller for the serial number. And this is what she gave me: No. 0221 016



Sorry, there just isn't enough information. We can't tell when it was made, there are no measurements, and there's no way to even know if it's genuine without seeing an actual photo of the creed stamp. We DON'T recommend buying any Coach bag without a clear readable creed photo since there are a LOT of fake Coaches that copy classic and vintage styles. The serial number by itself doesn't prove anything, almost every fake has a serial number of some kind.


----------



## carly24

Ok, thank  you for your help and I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Hyacinth

carly24 said:


> Ok, thank  you for your help and I will keep this in mind.



You may also want to take a closer look at the photo you posted a link to. It looks to me as if the front flap is lopsided, the left edge looks shorter than the right edge. It may just be that the flap isn't closed properly or the bag isn't stuffed well. But there's no way I'd recommend buying that bag without a lot more photos including a straight-ahead shot of the front of the bag.


----------



## zapper

Hello. Wife took this picture a while ago.  I would love to surprise her for Xmas.  I can't find on coach.com.  Does anyone know what bag this is? If not online, where can I find it? Nordstrom, Von Maur, Saks?

Thanks,
David


----------



## CoachVB

zapper said:


> Hello. Wife took this picture a while ago.  I would love to surprise her for Xmas.  I can't find on coach.com.  Does anyone know what bag this is? If not online, where can I find it? Nordstrom, Von Maur, Saks?
> 
> Thanks,
> David



They have at Dillard's.  Will get name in a few.


----------



## CoachVB

Audrey.  14322W.


----------



## katev

zapper said:


> Hello. Wife took this picture a while ago. I would love to surprise her for Xmas. I can't find on coach.com. Does anyone know what bag this is? If not online, where can I find it? Nordstrom, Von Maur, Saks?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


 
What a nice husband you are! The Audrey 14322W crimson satchel was discontinued recently and I don't think you will be able to find one in the Coach stores. But you could phone the Coach counters at department stores like Nordstrom, Macys, Von Maur, etc. and ask because you might get lucky. 

There are several bags currently being sold on ebay that are New With Tags, I've posted a link for one bag (not my auction!) below. Before buying online be sure to check out the bag and the seller by posting the information on the Authenticate This Coach thread (you will find it on the "Shopping" page in this forum.

If you cannot find that specific bag for her, you can give her a gift card for the Coach store (or for her favorite department store that sells Coach) so that she can find another bag to love! Good luck!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b530363f


----------



## MKB0925

Hi TPF'S

Would anyone be able to give me the style #'s for the sm/med Brooke? I believe 14142 is one but not sure if there are others? I tried doing a search but did not have much luck.

Thx so much!


----------



## BMakHoor

Can anyone tell me which Coach this is...also, in your opinion is $70 a decent price for it (judging by the pic...I have not seen it in person yet).


----------



## noshoepolish

It is probably called something like Coach Signature Shoulder Tote.  We would need more photos to authenticate.


----------



## BMakHoor

I found it on ebay...It's called "Mini SHoulder tote" I can authenticate it when I see it...was just wondering if $70-ish seemed to be a fair price for something like this.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

BMakHoor said:


> I found it on ebay...It's called "Mini SHoulder tote" I can authenticate it when I see it...was just wondering if $70-ish seemed to be a fair price for something like this.  Thank you!


Those you are looking at on ebay are mini *signature* shoulder totes. Although the style is similar, they aren't the same bag/style. The "mini" is describing the size of the signature pattern and not the bag itself.

Coach made several different styles of similar bags, among them, 11666 and 16250, both of which are mini sig patterns, as well as 7656 which is a similar style in the optic pattern, and 2156 which appears to be similar to that you're asking about. There are others too in scribble and patchwork patterns and may be more signature patterns. 

As for price, no one can tell you what a fair and reasonable price is for an item. If it's a HTF and/or rare item, it's not unheard of for it to be sold for higher than original list. OTOH, styles that never caught on sometimes can't be "given" away.

You can look at the current and completed listings for similar bags to see what the sellers are asking and what they've sold for. Only you can decide how badly you want the bag and what you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## shoppy

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

shoppy said:


> TIA!


It's a houndstooth hobo but without a picture of the creed, I can't tell you the style number. 

HEre's a listing for the same bag but she doesn't have a clear picture of the creed or style number either: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-HOUND...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4796507580415540811


----------



## christinag

Help required on some older coach Bag IDs / info - ages or eras? thanks in advance for any clues on these. I've included approximate sizes & typed out numbers in case photos aren't clear enough. All bags are in my possession.

Bag ID 1: A dowel top that I've never run into before, black, earlier type number on creed: 
 approx size 8"w (at widest) x 8"h x 3"deep, #0608-232, "Made in the United States"
http://photobucket.com/bagid1

Bag ID 2 : Stewardess? - NYC era -- any clues on what this color was called? It looks almost like an Eggplant purple on the exterior, but is quite old so I am guessing darker than it was originally, interior shots may give better idea of color
 approx size 10"w x 10"h x 4"deep, #247-9310,  "Made in New York City, USA"
http://photobucket.com/bagid2

Bag ID 3: Bucket or Hobo type Bag, black, NYC era - Style name / era?
 approx size 11"w x 13"h x 4" deep, #168-2702,  "Made in New York City, USA"
http://photobucket.com/bagid3

Bag ID 4: Basic Bag? black, Early NYC era with glued in number - any idea on age? BIG Ol' Talon zip  Really stiff heavy leather -
 approx size 11"w x 7"h x 2.5" deep, "#548-0136 Coach® Bag Registration Number",  "Made in New York City, USA"
http://photobucket.com/bagid4

As always thanks,
Christina G


----------



## katev

I have a question about Court bags. I am currently rehabbing a Court as a possible gift and I like to include the history of the bag/style with my rehab projects. 

On the Coach Classics page on the Coach website, info about many of the older styles currently available include the year that the bag was originally released (i.e., "Part of the Coach collections since ____") but they don't have that information with the Court bag.

Does anyone know when the Court was originally released and has it been sold continuously by Coach since that time? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I have a question about Court bags. I am currently rehabbing a Court as a possible gift and I like to include the history of the bag/style with my rehab projects.
> 
> On the Coach Classics page on the Coach website, info about many of the older styles currently available include the year that the bag was originally released (i.e., "Part of the Coach collections since ____") but they don't have that information with the Court bag.
> 
> Does anyone know when the Court was originally released and has it been sold continuously by Coach since that time? Thanks!



According to my catalogs it was introduced in Fall 1989, and looks like it's been made continuously ever since.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Help required on some older coach Bag IDs / info - ages or eras? thanks in advance for any clues on these. I've included approximate sizes & typed out numbers in case photos aren't clear enough. All bags are in my possession.
> 
> Bag ID 1: A dowel top that I've never run into before, black, earlier type number on creed:
> approx size 8"w (at widest) x 8"h x 3"deep, #0608-232, "Made in the United States"
> http://photobucket.com/bagid1
> 
> Bag ID 2 : Stewardess? - NYC era -- any clues on what this color was called? It looks almost like an Eggplant purple on the exterior, but is quite old so I am guessing darker than it was originally, interior shots may give better idea of color
> approx size 10"w x 10"h x 4"deep, #247-9310,  "Made in New York City, USA"
> http://photobucket.com/bagid2
> 
> Bag ID 3: Bucket or Hobo type Bag, black, NYC era - Style name / era?
> approx size 11"w x 13"h x 4" deep, #168-2702,  "Made in New York City, USA"
> http://photobucket.com/bagid3
> 
> Bag ID 4: Basic Bag? black, Early NYC era with glued in number - any idea on age? BIG Ol' Talon zip  Really stiff heavy leather -
> approx size 11"w x 7"h x 2.5" deep, "#548-0136 Coach® Bag Registration Number",  "Made in New York City, USA"
> http://photobucket.com/bagid4
> 
> As always thanks,
> Christina G



1- It's called a Post Pouch, style # 9906, probably from around 1991-92

2- Definitely a Stewardess Bag style 9525, from between 1977-1987. Color was probably Burgundy or something similar.

3- The details match a style called the Shoulder Sac style 9730 from around 1987, but the measurements don't. Coach gives that style's measurements as 10.5 x 10.5 x 3.5 and I don't know if Coach may have had a larger version that isn't in my catalogs or if I'm missing the catalogs it may have been in. That's as close as I can come, sorry.

4- Yes, early Basic Bag style 9455 from the mid to late 1970s.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> According to my catalogs it was introduced in Fall 1989, and looks like it's been made continuously ever since.


 
That's great information, thank you!


----------



## christinag

Thanks again Hyacinth! 


Hyacinth said:


> 3- The details match a style called the Shoulder Sac style 9730 from around 1987, but the measurements don't. Coach gives that style's measurements as 10.5 x 10.5 x 3.5 and I don't know if Coach may have had a larger version that isn't in my catalogs or if I'm missing the catalogs it may have been in. That's as close as I can come, sorry.



That could very well be it - there are a lot of places to measure on this bag  and I'm admittedly new at the concept of measuring handbags..  (if it was a flat design piece - now that I understand!) 

If I measure across the bottom it is bang on 10.5, and if I measure the bag up to where the strap-holder-thingies start, it's a bang on 10.5. I think I was measuring at highest and widest points - which probably isn't correct.

Thank you so much for all of your help once again -I truly appreciate it so much! 

Christina G


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Thanks again Hyacinth!
> 
> 
> That could very well be it - there are a lot of places to measure on this bag  and I'm admittedly new at the concept of measuring handbags..  (if it was a flat design piece - now that I understand!)
> 
> If I measure across the bottom it is bang on 10.5, and if I measure the bag up to where the strap-holder-thingies start, it's a bang on 10.5. I think I was measuring at highest and widest points - which probably isn't correct.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your help once again -I truly appreciate it so much!
> 
> Christina G



That sounds right. Measuring a bag is never an accurate science, everyone does it differently. Even Coach's own webpage and catalog measurements can vary over time by as much as an inch or more, and the bags themselves haven't gotten any bigger or smaller. Measuring the base usually gives a more practical "wearable" dimension than measuring at the maximum width though and I'm pretty sure that's how Coach does it.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> That's great information, thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## designerdiva87

TPfer's....help!
What's the name of this bag and/or the collection it is from?

Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I know this is a large dotted art sophia but confused about the color... thanks


----------



## BougieBoo

I apologize if these are huge! Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I bought it from the outlet in Orlando in 2008. 












Thank you!


----------



## Aaorin

Hello, ladies! Can you tell me how's this little cross-body called? I know it's from poppy collection - was it an outlet-only version?

Just bought one like this on ebay, would like to find out more about it!


----------



## Hyacinth

BougieBoo said:


> I apologize if these are huge! Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I bought it from the outlet in Orlando in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


----------



## BougieBoo

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!



Here's the additional photo! Let me know if it's not clear enough! I'm using my cell phone! LOL! Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

I think it is a mahogany Signature Embossed Satchel from the Hamtons line.



BougieBoo said:


> I apologize if these are huge! Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I bought it from the outlet in Orlando in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## BougieBoo

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> I think it is a mahogany Signature Embossed Satchel from the Hamtons line.



Thanks!  Out of all the bags I have, this is my favorite, and I really wanted to know the style name!


----------



## glitterpear83

Aaorin said:


> Hello, ladies! Can you tell me how's this little cross-body called? I know it's from poppy collection - was it an outlet-only version?
> 
> Just bought one like this on ebay, would like to find out more about it!



I think it is called Poppy button bag or something like that.  I have it in blue & bought it from the boutique.


----------



## Aaorin

rynamyn said:


> I think it is called Poppy button bag or something like that.  I have it in blue & bought it from the boutique.



Thank you so much!


----------



## LVBagLady

I found this at a local consignment store. It's a large clutch with a wristlet type strap. Is it called the Legacy clutch?


----------



## LVBagLady

Creed #0893-12707


----------



## Aaorin

And what about this one? Photo's crappy, but maybe someone recognizes this bag:


----------



## BeenBurned

LVBagLady said:


> I found this at a local consignment store. It's a large clutch with a wristlet type strap. Is it called the Legacy clutch?





LVBagLady said:


> Creed #0893-12707


Legacy Garcia oversized clutch.


----------



## whateve

Aaorin said:


> And what about this one? Photo's crappy, but maybe someone recognizes this bag:


I recognize this one. It is a Kristin op art hobo from a few years ago. I think it is # 14911. Here are some photos: http://preorder.sara.my/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/coach-14911-2.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__e7CgL5q4...600/Coach+Kristin+Op+Art+Sateen+Hobo+Gold.jpg


----------



## Aaorin

whateve said:


> I recognize this one. It is a Kristin op art hobo from a few years ago. I think it is # 14911. Here are some photos: http://preorder.sara.my/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/coach-14911-2.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__e7CgL5q4...600/Coach+Kristin+Op+Art+Sateen+Hobo+Gold.jpg



Ohh, thank you! =)


----------



## christinag

:rockettes: Happy Holidaze all! :rockettes:
This weeks mystery bags, in my possession, older Coach, any help on names and/ or styles much appreciated, I've included approx. sizes and numbers in case photos aren't optimal.. (I've asked Santa for a smaller camera just to shoot inside bags, my gigantic Nikon DSLR is not great at that task 

#1 - British Tan Shoulder Bag, Zip top,
Approx 6.25-7" h x 11.25" long x 4.5" deep , #648-9929, "Made in New York City, USA"
http://photobucket.com/IDKbag

#2 - Black Duffle-ish, Big 
Approx. 12" h x 14" seam-to-seam x 9" diam bottom (round bottom), #0129-037, "Made in the United States"
http://photobucket.com/IDK2bag

#3 - Black - is this the Cashin Carry? (luv)
Approx. 11" h x 12" long x 2" deep , 746-8911, "Made in New York City, USA"
http://photobucket.com/IDK3bag

#4 - Black Shoulder Bag w Flap top, 
Approx 7" h x 9" long x 2.5" deep, #E8F-9807, "Made in the United States"
http://photobucket.com/IDK4bag

Thanks in advance for your help!
Christina G


----------



## ms_sue

I'm the original owner of a black Mercer nylon zip top style #7406. Can anyone tell me what year or years these were made? TIA.


----------



## Hyacinth

ms_sue said:


> I'm the original owner of a black Mercer nylon zip top style #7406. Can anyone tell me what year or years these were made? TIA.



They came out officially in late 1999 and I think were made until maybe mid to late 2002. It's possible that some may have been made later for the outlets, like with many other Coach styles.


----------



## ms_sue

Hyacinth said:


> They came out officially in late 1999 and I think were made until maybe mid to late 2002. It's possible that some may have been made later for the outlets, like with many other Coach styles.



Much appreciated, Hyacinth.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> :rockettes: Happy Holidaze all! :rockettes:
> This weeks mystery bags, in my possession, older Coach, any help on names and/ or styles much appreciated, I've included approx. sizes and numbers in case photos aren't optimal.. (I've asked Santa for a smaller camera just to shoot inside bags, my gigantic Nikon DSLR is not great at that task
> 
> #1 - British Tan Shoulder Bag, Zip top,
> Approx 6.25-7" h x 11.25" long x 4.5" deep , #648-9929, "Made in New York City, USA"
> http://photobucket.com/IDKbag
> 
> #2 - Black Duffle-ish, Big
> Approx. 12" h x 14" seam-to-seam x 9" diam bottom (round bottom), #0129-037, "Made in the United States"
> http://photobucket.com/IDK2bag
> 
> #3 - Black - is this the Cashin Carry? (luv)
> Approx. 11" h x 12" long x 2" deep , 746-8911, "Made in New York City, USA"
> http://photobucket.com/IDK3bag
> 
> #4 - Black Shoulder Bag w Flap top,
> Approx 7" h x 9" long x 2.5" deep, #E8F-9807, "Made in the United States"
> http://photobucket.com/IDK4bag
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> Christina G



1- It's called a Swagger, style # 9820 from around 1987-88

2- I'm guessing that the leather is a bit thinner and lighter than the normal Coaches of that period and that it's a Duffle Drawstring style 4022 from the Lightweights line, early 1990s.

3- Maybe a Skinny Tote, style 9545 or 9546? DemRam knows a lot more about the vintage styles than I do, maybe she'll be able to ID it.

4- Equestrian Large Flap, but the "F" plant code is unusual and the puffy serial numbers on some of the Equestrian bags have always looked a bit odd. I wish some day someone would be able to verify that they bought one of these brand new at a Coach store. More than likely it's perfectly ok but oddball creeds and stampings always worry me a little.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> 1- It's called a Swagger, style # 9820 from around 1987-88
> 
> 2- I'm guessing that the leather is a bit thinner and lighter than the normal Coaches of that period and that it's a Duffle Drawstring style 4022 from the Lightweights line, early 1990s.
> 
> 3- Maybe a Skinny Tote, style 9545 or 9546? DemRam knows a lot more about the vintage styles than I do, maybe she'll be able to ID it.
> 
> 4- Equestrian Large Flap, but the "F" plant code is unusual and the puffy serial numbers on some of the Equestrian bags have always looked a bit odd. I wish some day someone would be able to verify that they bought one of these brand new at a Coach store. More than likely it's perfectly ok but oddball creeds and stampings always worry me a little.



Thanks Hyacinth - Skinny Tote is one of the names I saw that bag called - your vote helps lend credence, if DemRam can chime in it would be awesome.
The duffley bag is definitely lighter weight leather, very similar to another Lightweight that you IDd for me a while back.
I hear you on the puffy numbers. FWIW - my thought as an ex-printing person (where we did a lot of stamping, embossing & numbering) was that very worn, clogged or dirty dies can cause that effect, and tilting a little in the light, I can see the sort of 'splooging' effect on the insides of the indentations that (in my world) usually would indicate a clogged die so I admit I sort of shrugged it off. I'd love to witness the manufacturing/assembly of these bags to have better perspective on creed stamps - I am sure the stamping and numbering is done well before assembly, and in the case of the creed itself possibly even before cutting? I wonder if they do/did the stamping at the tannery - or at same place they assemble.. pondering... maybe it's time for a nice field trip to.. say.. Costa Rica?! Winter is coming... 

Again, thanks so much for your help.
(I've got a couple of candidates for the auth thread as well, I know you can't wait!)

Christina G


----------



## DemRam

christinag said:


> Thanks Hyacinth - Skinny Tote is one of the names I saw that bag called - your vote helps lend credence, if DemRam can chime in it would be awesome.
> The duffley bag is definitely lighter weight leather, very similar to another Lightweight that you IDd for me a while back.
> I hear you on the puffy numbers. FWIW - my thought as an ex-printing person (where we did a lot of stamping, embossing & numbering) was that very worn, clogged or dirty dies can cause that effect, and tilting a little in the light, I can see the sort of 'splooging' effect on the insides of the indentations that (in my world) usually would indicate a clogged die so I admit I sort of shrugged it off. I'd love to witness the manufacturing/assembly of these bags to have better perspective on creed stamps - I am sure the stamping and numbering is done well before assembly, and in the case of the creed itself possibly even before cutting? I wonder if they do/did the stamping at the tannery - or at same place they assemble.. pondering... maybe it's time for a nice field trip to.. say.. Costa Rica?! Winter is coming...
> 
> Again, thanks so much for your help.
> (I've got a couple of candidates for the auth thread as well, I know you can't wait!)
> 
> Christina G




This is the Original "Skinny Tote" designed by Bonnie Cashin.  Note the rolled handles and the way the bag was constructed.






Yours is still the "Skinny Tote" - but it's an adaptation of Cashin's design and was manufactured post-1974, after Cashin's departure from Coach. (According to the Cashin Foundation).  Note the longer straps and the body construction.  I think the longer straps make it an easier bag to carry.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Thanks Hyacinth - Skinny Tote is one of the names I saw that bag called - your vote helps lend credence, if DemRam can chime in it would be awesome.
> The duffley bag is definitely lighter weight leather, very similar to another Lightweight that you IDd for me a while back.
> I hear you on the puffy numbers. FWIW - my thought as an ex-printing person (where we did a lot of stamping, embossing & numbering) was that very worn, clogged or dirty dies can cause that effect, and tilting a little in the light, I can see the sort of 'splooging' effect on the insides of the indentations that (in my world) usually would indicate a clogged die so I admit I sort of shrugged it off. I'd love to witness the manufacturing/assembly of these bags to have better perspective on creed stamps - I am sure the stamping and numbering is done well before assembly, and in the case of the creed itself possibly even before cutting? I wonder if they do/did the stamping at the tannery - or at same place they assemble.. pondering... maybe it's time for a nice field trip to.. say.. Costa Rica?! Winter is coming...
> 
> Again, thanks so much for your help.
> (I've got a couple of candidates for the auth thread as well, I know you can't wait!)
> 
> Christina G



I'd like to join you on that field trip! Unfortunately the Coach plant there has been closed for years, and I doubt if there are more than 1 or 2 people left at Coach who remember all the variations in how creeds were stamped. There's a lot more I'd like to learn too.

There was one long-time poster at the pre-crash Ebay Purses board who used to work for Coach and knew a lot of that background info, but she vanished from the board and apparently from Ebay 3 or 4 years ago. If anyone still knows MySecretGarden and can persuade her to join us here and share some of that knowledge, we'd be overjoyed to see her again.


----------



## christinag

DemRam said:


> ....
> Yours is still the "Skinny Tote" - but it's an adaptation of Cashin's design and was manufactured post-1974, after Cashin's departure from Coach. (According to the Cashin Foundation).  Note the longer straps and the body construction.  I think the longer straps make it an easier bag to carry.
> ...



Thank you so much for the ID! - ooh I do love rolled handles, I need to find one of those!
The long straps do make this bag very usable - also the shape is easy to see inside of and get in and out of - no 'black hole of calcutta' syndrome  Truly amazes me how modern / current the styling & functionality is . And the leather on this one is in far better shape than most of my new bags 

Many thanks DemRam & Hyacinth!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> I'd like to join you on that field trip! Unfortunately the Coach plant there has been closed for years..


Dominican Republic maybe? Are they still open? I admit a visit to a plant in China would  not be as appealing to me, I have a feeling it would be like 'The Jungle' Era Chicago, Supersized - & not in a good way .. On the newer leather bags, I  guess most of the construction aspects are a lot less hands-on labor intensive with the new technologies that exist for cutting & stamping.


Hyacinth said:


> There was one long-time poster at the pre-crash Ebay Purses board who used to work for Coach and knew a lot of that background info, but she vanished from the board and apparently from Ebay 3 or 4 years ago. If anyone still knows MySecretGarden and can persuade her to join us here and share some of that knowledge, we'd be overjoyed to see her again.


Will keep a look out for her, what a bonus to have that insider knowledge!


----------



## LobbLover

I hope this is the correct place to ask the following question: this is a purse belonging to my mother...the number inside is: H33-9599...does this model have a particular name...thank you very much...

ratskunk.com/coach-H33-9599.jpg

the image is at www.ratskunk.com/coach-H33-9599.jpg


----------



## LVBagLady

Found this at a consignment store today. The number on the patch inside is CO6B-40019.


----------



## Hyacinth

LobbLover said:


> I hope this is the correct place to ask the following question: this is a purse belonging to my mother...the number inside is: H33-9599...does this model have a particular name...thank you very much...
> 
> ratskunk.com/coach-H33-9599.jpg
> 
> the image is at http://www.ratskunk.com/coach-H33-9599.jpg



Sorry, I can't find a name for it. Probably something from the Legacy or Legacy Soft lines from 2003. You can call Coach's Customer Service with the serial number and they should be able to find the name.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Dominican Republic maybe? Are they still open? I admit a visit to a plant in China would  not be as appealing to me, I have a feeling it would be like 'The Jungle' Era Chicago, Supersized - & not in a good way .. On the newer leather bags, I  guess most of the construction aspects are a lot less hands-on labor intensive with the new technologies that exist for cutting & stamping.



All the non-Asian plants are closed or no longer affiliated with Coach although the Italian one makes a few limited Exotics every year, but that's probably an independent plant that just fits the Coach pieces in when needed nowadays.


----------



## Hyacinth

LVBagLady said:


> Found this at a consignment store today. The number on the patch inside is CO6B-40019.



Signature Stripe Small Ziparound Wallet from 2006


----------



## LVBagLady

Thank you, Hyacinth.


----------



## Hyacinth

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth.



You're welcome


----------



## LobbLover

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I can't find a name for it. Probably something from the Legacy or Legacy Soft lines from 2003. You can call Coach's Customer Service with the serial number and they should be able to find the name.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

LobbLover said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome


----------



## cinza

I have this coach.. would like to know its name.

thank you


----------



## CoachVB

cinza said:


> I have this coach.. would like to know its name.
> 
> thank you



Does it have a style number on the creed inside the bag?


----------



## cinza

CoachVB said:


> Does it have a style number on the creed inside the bag?


Yes the bag is 0557 -106

Thank you.
(I saw it called a Metropolitan, would like to make sure its correct)


----------



## noshoepolish

It is not a Metropolitan.  Give me a bit to see if I can find it.  I want to say Hudson.


----------



## cinza

noshoepolish said:


> It is not a Metropolitan.  Give me a bit to see if I can find it.  I want to say Hudson.



whew! thanks.. I will keep my eye out for what you find..


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *CoachVB* 

                              Does it have a style number on the creed inside the bag?     



cinza said:


> Yes the bag is 0557 -106
> 
> Thank you.
> (I saw it called a Metropolitan, would like to make sure its correct)



Noshoepolish is correct, it's called a Hudson Bag from the Lightweights/Soho line from the early 1990s, style number 4113. It should also have a long shoulder strap that attaches to the rings at the base of the handles.


----------



## noshoepolish

I think it came in 2 sizes too.


----------



## cinza

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *CoachVB*
> 
> Does it have a style number on the creed inside the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Noshoepolish is correct, it's called a Hudson Bag from the Lightweights/Soho line from the early 1990s, style number 4113. It should also have a long shoulder strap that attaches to the rings at the base of the handles.




Thank you.. it does have a strap.. is very generous... love the style.
thanks


----------



## PiggyBear

Hi im buying a coach bag from a online shop, for model Madison Gathered Leather Lindsey. The seller send me the pic of creed serial no. is F1182 - 18643, but went to my local coach boutique & saw the same design creed serial no. is H1182 - 18643. When i ask the seller, she said: most of my items were purchased from high end department stores in usa 
in my opinion, the serial creed no. may be different due for some reasons:

a) coach made different code for items sold at dept store and items sold at coach boutique store

b) coach made different code for items sold in USA or outside USA, i've noticed that sometimes local boutique carry different colors than USA boutique store. Is it true of what she said? She claim that her bags are 100% authentic. Pls help me to verify, TIA!!


----------



## BeenBurned

PiggyBear said:


> Hi im buying a coach bag from a online shop, for model Madison Gathered Leather Lindsey. The seller send me the pic of creed serial no. is F1182 - 18643, but went to my local coach boutique & saw the same design creed serial no. is H1182 - 18643. When i ask the seller, she said: most of my items were purchased from high end department stores in usa
> in my opinion, the serial creed no. may be different due for some reasons:
> 
> a) coach made different code for items sold at dept store and items sold at coach boutique store
> 
> b) coach made different code for items sold in USA or outside USA, i've noticed that sometimes local boutique carry different colors than USA boutique store. Is it true of what she said? She claim that her bags are 100% authentic. Pls help me to verify, TIA!!


Your questions were answered here in posts  			#*5235* and #*5236*
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-349.html#post20632784


----------



## lazyguin

Wondering if anyone here know the name of this mini bag? The no. is M1042-45044.


----------



## YokelMel

I bought this wristlet recently and I really like it. I'm hoping someone has the style number and/or name? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320815784134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tech12

i got a Coach purse for a christmas gift and tried searching for it on the Coach website but can't find it on there. I found one similar but thats it. If i need to post a pic i can.  The purse is large, a black satchel, with the CC design over the front. It has buckles on the straps on the front and back and has white stitching towards the bottom of the front of the purch. Attached was a tag that says "sig satchel" with the number 4051 underneath that. The tag also had a bar code with a number and the number 6828 and SV/P6 above it. I just can't find anything with white stitching on the Coach website at all. Can post pics later if you need it. thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

tech12 said:


> i got a Coach purse for a christmas gift and tried searching for it on the Coach website but can't find it on there. I found one similar but thats it. If i need to post a pic i can.  The purse is large, a black satchel, with the CC design over the front. It has buckles on the straps on the front and back and has white stitching towards the bottom of the front of the purch. Attached was a tag that says "sig satchel" with the number 4051 underneath that. The tag also had a bar code with a number and the number 6828 and SV/P6 above it. I just can't find anything with white stitching on the Coach website at all. Can post pics later if you need it. thanks


Style 6828 is a well-faked style. In order to authenticate, we need to see pictures of the actual bag. Please post pictures of the front, back and creed patch on the authenticate thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109

If the bag you got is authentic, the reason you didn't find it on the Coach website is because it's from approx. 2004-2005.


----------



## erinleigh

I'm wondering if anyone can help me ID this bag... I'm just hoping to find the fabric style name (not so much the actual bag shape). TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

erinleigh said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me ID this bag... I'm just hoping to find the fabric style name (not so much the actual bag shape). TIA!


The fabric style is scarf print.


----------



## Hyacinth

tech12 said:


> i got a Coach purse for a christmas gift and tried searching for it on the Coach website but can't find it on there. I found one similar but thats it. If i need to post a pic i can.  The purse is large, a black satchel, with the CC design over the front. It has buckles on the straps on the front and back and has white stitching towards the bottom of the front of the purch. Attached was a tag that says "sig satchel" with the number 4051 underneath that. The tag also had a bar code with a number and the number 6828 and SV/P6 above it. I just can't find anything with white stitching on the Coach website at all. Can post pics later if you need it. thanks



There are several things to be concerned about. Please post photos of the bag at the Authenticate thread, especially the leather creed patch on the inside and the price tag with the codes and name

You say it has Cs on the front? What about the back? 

I don't remember the black versions having white stitching but I could be wrong.

Another BIG problem is the SV/P6 color code. P6 doesn't signify any black shade, it stands for "Punch" which is a bright pink color. The code for Black would have been BK.


----------



## bags4fun

Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?  Is it still available?  Thanks so much!


----------



## snarla

bags4fun said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?  Is it still available?  Thanks so much!



This is the:
Flagship Embossed Croc Caroline Dowel Satchel (#18644)
Coach 70th Anniversary Edition Bag (Light Pewter/Gold-Plated)
(MSRP $1,000)

I don't really know if it is still available but I hope somebody with more knowledge will respond.

It's beautiful and good luck!


----------



## bags4fun

Thanks tons *snarla*!


----------



## Cattree2002

Hi all, hope you can help.

I've recently found a coach briefcase at my parents house. It's brand new in original box, never used. It's marked as "5267 BLK MORGAN BRIEFCASE". Does anyone know when these were made/discontinued - I'm trying to age it. I think it was sometime in the 1980's, as the serial number is 0802-217. I read something about not having the bag number in the serial number meant it was pre-1990. 

Also does anyone know what the RRP was? (altho that's prob useless information if it's that old), or what it might go for on eBay? Is there much of a market for "vintage" bags? Sorry don't know anything at all about the brand.


----------



## noshoepolish

They started using that format in the mid 80's.  They are still being made today in some form or another.  They release them to the outlets during special times of the year.

A new one, unused with no odors could fetch $300 or so on a good day.  You have to have patience to find the right buyer.


----------



## 2011vintage

Happy New year ladies!

I am wondering what the name of this bag is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19062180767...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=190621807672&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Thankyou!


----------



## Hyacinth

2011vintage said:


> Happy New year ladies!
> 
> I am wondering what the name of this bag is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19062180767...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=190621807672&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Thankyou!



It's called a Twin Clutch style 9380. It was apparently introduced some time between 1983 and 1985 so it's definitely NOT Cashin-era.


----------



## 2011vintage

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Twin Clutch style 9380. It was apparently introduced some time between 1983 and 1985 so it's definitely NOT Cashin-era.



Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## sknav

So I know this may be going out on a limb here, but does anyone know if there was a bag similar to the 24cm jacquard black signature duffle bag that had the legacy stripe lining?  I worked with a woman in the fall of 2008 (we no longer have contact) who had a jacquard black signature bucket like bag (looks like the 24cm duffle or maybe it is that bag, I'm not sure) but it had the legacy stripe lining. I love this bag, I really want to find one!  I believe it look super similar to this one but it wasn't leather. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330663330470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

If anyone has any idea about this bag, that would be awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

sknav said:


> So I know this may be going out on a limb here, but does anyone know if there was a bag similar to the 24cm jacquard black signature duffle bag that had the legacy stripe lining?  I worked with a woman in the fall of 2008 (we no longer have contact) who had a jacquard black signature bucket like bag (looks like the 24cm duffle or maybe it is that bag, I'm not sure) but it had the legacy stripe lining. I love this bag, I really want to find one!  I believe it look super similar to this one but it wasn't leather.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330663330470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> If anyone has any idea about this bag, that would be awesome!  Thanks!


Are you sure it was authentic? Although it's very possible that they made it, I don't recall a signature bag with striped lining in this style. 

This is style 9349 but it doesn't have striped lining:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-HANDBAGS-/220925098864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370297b70


And 9362 is a similar style but slightly different size and without striped lining:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61f37847

Style 10944 with minisig pattern:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mini-...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56457059b6


----------



## maggs1234

I need help naming this bag.  It is black leather looks like a doctor bag.  Similar to the penelope but it has a zipper across the top  Can someone tell me what the name is so that I an find it out in the internet.  Here is the number inside the bag L0651-F08A69


----------



## Hyacinth

maggs1234 said:


> I need help naming this bag.  It is black leather looks like a doctor bag.  Similar to the penelope but it has a zipper across the top  Can someone tell me what the name is so that I an find it out in the internet.  Here is the number inside the bag L0651-F08A69



Any time you ask for an identification or especially an authentication it's usually requested that you post a photo of the creed patch and serial number so we can verify that the item's authentic.

This one is probably a Hamptons leather Satchel from 2006 but we'd need to see a creed photo to be sure it's genuine, a big percentage of Coach styles have been faked. There aren't any obvious problems with this one though.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *sknav* 

                              So I know this may be going out on a limb here, but does anyone  know if there was a bag similar to the 24cm jacquard black signature  duffle bag that had the legacy stripe lining?  I worked with a woman in  the fall of 2008 (we no longer have contact) who had a jacquard black  signature bucket like bag (looks like the 24cm duffle or maybe it is  that bag, I'm not sure) but it had the legacy stripe lining. I love this  bag, I really want to find one!  I believe it look super similar to  this one but it wasn't leather. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330663330470...84.m1438.l2648

If anyone has any idea about this bag, that would be awesome!  Thanks!     



BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it was authentic? Although it's very possible that they made it, I don't recall a signature bag with striped lining in this style.
> 
> This is style 9349 but it doesn't have striped lining:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-HANDBAGS-/220925098864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370297b70
> 
> 
> And 9362 is a similar style but slightly different size and without striped lining:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c61f37847
> 
> Style 10944 with minisig pattern:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mini-...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56457059b6



I don't remember seeing any Duffles in that style with Legacy lining either. That particular style duffle in both Signature and leather was always one of Coach's basic bags and were always more geared toward the Outlet shopper rather than the full-price buyer, and Coach AFAIK didn't use the Legacy Stripe linings in the MFF (Made For Factory outlet) bags. I've bought quite a few of those Duffle styles with the outside zipper and convertible straps and don't remember any Legacy connections, they usually would just have solid color or a jacquard C-pattern lining. Even when Coach would re-make a version of one of the full price Legacy-lined bags just for the outlets they usually wouldn't use the Legacy lining.

The only similar style I can think of was the Bleeker Duffle and they usually used the Tattersall lining, at least in the leather versions.


----------



## wis3ly

Name of this bag?

The creed reads: F30-9333












Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Coach Soho Leather Satchel or something very close to that.  From 2006.  Style number 8A69



maggs1234 said:


> I need help naming this bag. It is black leather looks like a doctor bag. Similar to the penelope but it has a zipper across the top Can someone tell me what the name is so that I an find it out in the internet. Here is the number inside the bag L0651-F08A69


----------



## Hyacinth

wis3ly said:


> Name of this bag?
> 
> The creed reads: F30-9333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, I don't have a name for that one. 9332 is a Legacy Flap and looks exactly like this one so the difference might just be in size - 9332 is in my files as either 12x8 or 10x8 and I'm not sure which is the correct measurement.


----------



## Hyacinth

noshoepolish said:


> Coach Soho Leather Satchel or something very close to that.  From 2006.  Style number 8A69



Hamptons Leather Satchel
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-266.html#post20681954


----------



## wis3ly

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I don't have a name for that one. 9332 is a Legacy Flap and looks exactly like this one so the difference might just be in size - 9332 is in my files as either 12x8 or 10x8 and I'm not sure which is the correct measurement.



Thank You!


----------



## surfgirl30

i recently purchased what i hope/think is a vintage coach cross body bag. the creed number says "No 034 3249." coach couldn't help because they said their available records don't really go past the early 80's, maybe. anyone have any idea about this bag? i informed the customer rep that it does say "made in the united states" at the end of the inside coach statement. the rep said coach stopped making bags in the us in the early 80's he believed. HELP!


----------



## DemRam

surfgirl30 said:


> i recently purchased what i hope/think is a vintage coach cross body bag. the creed number says "No 034 3249." coach couldn't help because they said their available records don't really go past the early 80's, maybe. anyone have any idea about this bag? i informed the customer rep that it does say "made in the united states" at the end of the inside coach statement. the rep said coach stopped making bags in the us in the early 80's he believed. HELP!




You will have to post pictures of the bag (with measurements) and a clear photo of the creed.  There is no way to say if a bag with a "random serial number" is authentic or what the name of the bag is.

That number could have been used on any bag made during that time frame.

By the way, Coach did NOT stop making bags in the US in the 1980's...so calling Coach is just a waste of time.  Mostly you get nothing but bad information.  

Upload photos to Photobucket and post the  code here - OR attach pictures from your computer using the "paper clip" icon in the POST REPLY box.

Welcome to the Purse Forum.
:smile1:


----------



## surfgirl30

DemRam said:


> You will have to post pictures of the bag (with measurements) and a clear photo of the creed.  There is no way to say if a bag with a "random serial number" is authentic or what the name of the bag is.
> 
> That number could have been used on any bag made during that time frame.
> 
> By the way, Coach did NOT stop making bags in the US in the 1980's...so calling Coach is just a waste of time.  Mostly you get nothing but bad information.
> 
> Upload photos to Photobucket and post the  code here - OR attach pictures from your computer using the "paper clip" icon in the POST REPLY box.
> 
> Welcome to the Purse Forum.
> :smile1:[/QUOTE]
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  being that i called coach twice to speak to to TWO different reps, and both times got nowhere, i believe you are correct in saying  that calling them is a waste of time. so sad. they should have a vintage dept! i will try for photos and see what replies and info come back. thanks again!


----------



## Charmeh

Hello... Does anyone know the year that this vintage bag was made and/or released into Coach stores? Style # is 9923 and I think it is called a Casey?

http://img3.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.284362851.jpg


----------



## DemRam

Charmeh said:


> Hello... Does anyone know the year that this vintage bag was made and/or released into Coach stores? Style # is 9923 and I think it is called a Casey?
> 
> http://img3.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.284362851.jpg




Is this the bag?  It looks like a "Casey" bag but without a clear, readable picture of the creed there is no way to be positive OR to tell what year the bag was made.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/85603082/coach-mini-messenger-bag-9923-coach


----------



## sknav

Hello!  Does anyone know where I could find a legacy black signature 24cm duffle?  Thanks!


----------



## Charmeh

DemRam said:


> Is this the bag?  It looks like a "Casey" bag but without a clear, readable picture of the creed there is no way to be positive OR to tell what year the bag was made.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/85603082/coach-mini-messenger-bag-9923-coach


http://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.291968626.jpg
This is the brown bag's version.

I have the black bag version and this is what it says: 
"This is a Coach bag. It is made out of a completely natural glove tanned cowhide. The scars, scratches, veins, and wrinkles are natural markings characteristic of full grain leathers.

Made in the United States


----------



## DemRam

Charmeh said:


> http://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.291968626.jpg
> This is the brown bag's version.
> 
> I have the black bag version and this is what it says:
> "This is a Coach bag. It is made out of a completely natural glove tanned cowhide. The scars, scratches, veins, and wrinkles are natural markings characteristic of full grain leathers.
> 
> Made in the United States




I don't know what year the "Casey" bag was first released to Coach stores.

Are you asking about the authenticity of your bag, which is black and is *NOT* the bag in the listing?  If so,  you will have to post pictures of your bag with a clear photo of the creed in the "Authenticate This Coach" section.  

If you know your bag is authentic - you can tell the year it was made by the letters/numbers underneath the creed wording.  

The information below will explain how to determine the year of manufacture.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198-3.html#post1944848


----------



## christinag

This one has me stumped, it's an older Coach, smaller crossbody, purchased from a local charity thrift.

I've been calling it "The Taco Bag". My husband is calling it "The Pierogi Bag". Hopefully neither of those are the correct name 

Taco Bag Details: British Tan, approx. 9" w x 6.5" h x 2.5" deep, #0276-304 "Made in the United States" 
I've attached one 'teaser' photo and more pix w/ a couple of shots of the creed are at
http://photobucket.com/tacocoach

Thanks as always!


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Please forgive me if this has been answered in the past, I did a search and could not seem to narrow down an answer.  At any point in Coach's history, did they make bags that would not have within the stamped creed where the bag was made?  I spotted an older bag today at a flea market and while I was inspecting the inside of the bag and looking at the creed, it was worded correctly but was missing the location information.  It seemed odd to me.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

crazy4coachbags said:


> Please forgive me if this has been answered in the past, I did a search and could not seem to narrow down an answer.  At any point in Coach's history, did they make bags that would not have within the stamped creed where the bag was made?  I spotted an older bag today at a flea market and while I was inspecting the inside of the bag and looking at the creed, it was worded correctly but was missing the location information.  It seemed odd to me.  Thanks for your help.



Read these Guides posted by Salearea for your answers. 
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024
and
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433

And if you buy older Coaches you should also read the other four Guides too:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

You might also want to copy and save my three-part Coach Fake serial Numbers List:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
and the two posts right after it.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> This one has me stumped, it's an older Coach, smaller crossbody, purchased from a local charity thrift.
> 
> I've been calling it "The Taco Bag". My husband is calling it "The Pierogi Bag". Hopefully neither of those are the correct name
> 
> Taco Bag Details: British Tan, approx. 9" w x 6.5" h x 2.5" deep, #0276-304 "Made in the United States"
> I've attached one 'teaser' photo and more pix w/ a couple of shots of the creed are at
> http://photobucket.com/tacocoach
> 
> Thanks as always!



How about "The Pot-sticker Bag"? "The Calzone Bag"?  

It's called a Kimball Zip from the early 1990s, the style number was 9911.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Hyacinth said:


> Read these Guides posted by Salearea for your answers.
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024
> and
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433
> 
> And if you buy older Coaches you should also read the other four Guides too:
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg
> 
> You might also want to copy and save my three-part Coach Fake serial Numbers List:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
> and the two posts right after it.


 
Thank you for pointing in me in the right direction. You are a wealth of knowledge. I booked marked all of your links. Thanks, again.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> How about "The Pot-sticker Bag"? "The Calzone Bag"?
> 
> It's called a Kimball Zip from the early 1990s, the style number was 9911.



Hahaha - and Yummm! Thank you Hyacinth!

(must get a Calzone now


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> How about "The Pot-sticker Bag"? "The Calzone Bag"?


Thanks. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## ladyash

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. Now I'm hungry.



Same! I haven't had pot stickers in soooo long and now I have a craving


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyash said:


> Same! I haven't had pot stickers in soooo long and now I have a craving



Sorry if I've done any damage to anyone's New Years' resolutions! 

(And why do I suddenly have a craving for Quesadillas?)


----------



## ladyash

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry if I've done any damage to anyone's New Years' resolutions!
> 
> (And why do I suddenly have a craving for Quesadillas?)



haha I have no food related resolutions so all good...I'm just looking at a very long stressful exam week and pms'ing at the same time. Never a good combo since I am stress eating and craving at the same time. I did a ton of damage at the Bulk Barn today with discounted Christmas candy and it will probably only last the week


----------



## Clovers

Can someone please tell me the name of this wallet? The interior is light pink.
Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## pukasonqo

i just saw this posted on the coach finds, the auction has ended but was hoping someone could ID the bag for me, would love to get one if another turns up on the bay! thanks! (NMA)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110802260120


----------



## snarla

pukasonqo said:


> i just saw this posted on the coach finds, the auction has ended but was hoping someone could ID the bag for me, would love to get one if another turns up on the bay! thanks! (NMA)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110802260120




This is the Elisa Laced Slim Duffle.  There is a walnut one on Ebay now.  Good luck.

PS: not my auction and always ******************.


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you! it is such a beautiful bag....


----------



## Zealous

I would love info on my small vintage Coach bag. Thanks!

It is 5" across @widest point, 5" high, 1" thick with Brass accents
Strap is ~58" (when unsnapped)
Back has a loop for belt attachment (photo2)
'COACH' & target stamps inside (photo 3)


----------



## Hyacinth

Zealous said:


> I would love info on my small vintage Coach bag. Thanks!
> 
> It is 5" across @widest point, 5" high, 1" thick with Brass accents
> Strap is ~58" (when unsnapped)
> Back has a loop for belt attachment (photo2)
> 'COACH' & target stamps inside (photo 3)



It's called a Horseshoe Belt Bag and originally came out in 1993, the style number is 4857.


----------



## Zealous

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Horseshoe Belt Bag and originally came out in 1993, the style number is 4857.



Thanks, Hyacinth! That's much newer than I had guessed. You rock!


----------



## Hyacinth

Zealous said:


> Thanks, Hyacinth! That's much newer than I had guessed. You rock!



Thanks, and you're welcome


----------



## SparklyJ

Hi there,

I'm unsure if you ladies will be able to help me with this question, as it is pretty out there.

I saw this Coach (from Full Price) at the outlet a few months ago, and could KICK myself for not buying it now. It grew on me, and I NEED to find it.

If any of you kind ladies could help me with her name, I'd greatly appreciate it!






Thank you!
~SparklyJ


----------



## BeenBurned

SparklyJ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm unsure if you ladies will be able to help me with this question, as it is pretty out there.
> 
> I saw this Coach (from Full Price) at the outlet a few months ago, and could KICK myself for not buying it now. It grew on me, and I NEED to find it.
> 
> If any of you kind ladies could help me with her name, I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ~SparklyJ


It looks like style 17813. 

Not all the following are the same style:

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1


----------



## marinegf

Can someone authenticate these? Also, does anyone know the names of these bags? Thanks in advance!






















and


----------



## ozmodiar

Clovers said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me the name of this wallet? The interior is light pink.
> Thank you so much in advance!!



This is a Madison Op Art Small Wallet.


----------



## Hyacinth

marinegf said:


> Can someone authenticate these? Also, does anyone know the names of these bags? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



In the future, please use the correct thread when asking for authentication - it's under the Coach Shopping header.

That said, both of these look ok. The first is a Hamptons Weekend Hobo from 2004. 

The second is a very highly faked style and with a serial number that's also been used in thousands of fakes. Buyers have to be _extremely_ careful when buying any Coach item with this A2J-6094 serial number, but this one looks ok - Signature Demi from 2002.


----------



## ms_sue

I hope this is the right place to ask a question about the Legacy Zips 9966. If not, please advise me and I'll post it where appropriate. 

I know that style has been made in black, dark brown, and British tan. I'd like to know what other colors it's shown up in, particularly in bags that were made in the U.S. Any ideas? 

TIA.


----------



## Hyacinth

ms_sue said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask a question about the Legacy Zips 9966. If not, please advise me and I'll post it where appropriate.
> 
> I know that style has been made in black, dark brown, and British tan. I'd like to know what other colors it's shown up in, particularly in bags that were made in the U.S. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA.



Do you have a specific bag that you're concerned about? There's no way to tell which colors were used for US-made bags. A few colors I can think of would be Navy and Red but you need to be more specific about what you're trying to figure out.


----------



## ms_sue

Hyacinth said:


> Do you have a specific bag that you're concerned about?



No, not really, Hyacinth.  I have it in the basic colors, all made in the U.S. but would like to look for US.- made ones in colors. I just don't know whether they exist. 

I can post this is the discussion forums if that would be more appropriate.


----------



## Hyacinth

ms_sue said:


> No, not really, Hyacinth.  I have it in the basic colors, all made in the U.S. but would like to look for US.- made ones in colors. I just don't know whether they exist.
> 
> I can post this is the discussion forums if that would be more appropriate.



Why not just keep a Search open at Ebay?


----------



## ms_sue

Hyacinth said:


> Why not just keep a Search open at Ebay?



Yes, I can do that. I just wondered whether anyone could tell me if it would be in vain or not, whether it did come in additional colors or just the basics.


----------



## Hyacinth

ms_sue said:


> Yes, I can do that. I just wondered whether anyone could tell me if it would be in vain or not, whether it did come in additional colors or just the basics.



So run a Search, save it and specify that you get emails when new items are found. There's a post here and several in the following pages on how to use Ebay's search effectively:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-67.html#post19705102


----------



## ms_sue

Hyacinth said:


> So run a Search, save it and specify that you get emails when new items are found. There's a post here and several in the following pages on how to use Ebay's search effectively:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-67.html#post19705102



Is there a problem with my asking a question about the colors that this bag may have come in? Should I post this in the discussion forums instead?


----------



## BeenBurned

ms_sue said:


> Is there a problem with my asking a question about the colors that this bag may have come in? Should I post this in the discussion forums instead?


You can ask questions but Hyacinth is just helping you so you can do your own searches in addition to asking question.

It's kind of the old "hand a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach the man to fish and he eats for a lifetime" theory.


----------



## ms_sue

BeenBurned said:


> You can ask questions but Hyacinth is just helping you so you can do your own searches in addition to asking question.
> 
> It's kind of the old "hand a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach the man to fish and he eats for a lifetime" theory.



Oh, okay. Yes, I do have a saved search for that style. I just was curious as to the other colors.


----------



## Hyacinth

ms_sue said:


> Is there a problem with my asking a question about the colors that this bag may have come in? Should I post this in the discussion forums instead?



So wait until something comes up in your Search, then ask. If you don't want certain colors coming up in your search, there's a way to do that.


----------



## ms_sue

Hyacinth said:


> So wait until something comes up in your Search, then ask. If you don't want certain colors coming up in your search, there's a way to do that.



I have a saved search for that style, Hyacinth. But I  was simply curious about the breadth of colors available and was wondering what I might find out by asking. IMO, a saved search and a query are not incompatible.


----------



## Zealous

Maybe a silly question but....I picked this leather piece up recently thrifting & am wondering if it is a mens eyeglass case? It is a sturdy leather with a soft suede lining, measuring 3"x6" & quite thin. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Zealous said:


> Maybe a silly question but....I picked this leather piece up recently thrifting & am wondering if it is a mens eyeglass case? It is a sturdy leather with a soft suede lining, measuring 3"x6" & quite thin. Thanks!



It seems pretty thin for an eyeglass case. Maybe a case for an older cellphone? It's about the right size.


----------



## Zealous

Hyacinth said:


> It seems pretty thin for an eyeglass case. Maybe a case for an older cellphone? It's about the right size.



Ah, yes! That makes more sense. Funny how technology moves so quick that the memory of a larger cellphone didn't even come to my mind. Thanks again, Hyacinth! Now, I'm gonna try to think of some ways to use my 'new' find.


----------



## GatorJAW

Sorry for the question, I know I am woefully lacking in Coach expertise...

Can someone tell me the name/style # for this beg? I know not everyone loves a white bag, but this has my name written all over it. Also, my SA showed me the color block version, so I'm assuming this will be in the next floor set too?

TIA


----------



## donnaoh

GatorJAW said:


> Sorry for the question, I know I am woefully lacking in Coach expertise...
> 
> Can someone tell me the name/style # for this beg? I know not everyone loves a white bag, but this has my name written all over it. Also, my SA showed me the color block version, so I'm assuming this will be in the next floor set too?
> 
> TIA


Pinnacle Leather Louisa (Parchment) #18973


----------



## GatorJAW

donnaoh said:
			
		

> Pinnacle Leather Louisa (Parchment) #18973



Thanks! Any idea when it's available?


----------



## madbag

Can someone help me with the names of these, please?







Thanks!


----------



## greenpixie

I can't remember what this was called or the style number for the life of me - help pretty please?  I want one badly and I think it would help my search to at least know what I am looking for. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-C...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22e826e1

NMA

It is the pink heart fob with the clover cutout in the center.


----------



## Hyacinth

greenpixie said:


> I can't remember what this was called or the style number for the life of me - help pretty please?  I want one badly and I think it would help my search to at least know what I am looking for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-C...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22e826e1
> 
> NMA
> 
> It is the pink heart fob with the clover cutout in the center.



Logo Mix Key Fob, style 92953. Good luck!

There are 2 currently listed on Ebay (neither are my auctions)
http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_adv...sct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## CoachVB

greenpixie said:


> I can't remember what this was called or the style number for the life of me - help pretty please?  I want one badly and I think it would help my search to at least know what I am looking for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-C...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22e826e1
> 
> NMA
> 
> It is the pink heart fob with the clover cutout in the center.



This one is similar.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a183ef60d

NMA


----------



## Hyacinth

madbag said:


> Can someone help me with the names of these, please?
> 
> View attachment 1569306
> 
> 
> View attachment 1569307
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you own them, can you please take photos of the creed patches and serial numbers? It's a HUGE help to have that information when trying to identify a bag since the year of manufacture and style number on non-vintage bags are included right in the serial number.


----------



## greenpixie

CoachVB said:


> This one is similar.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a183ef60d
> 
> NMA





Hyacinth said:


> Logo Mix Key Fob, style 92953. Good luck!
> 
> There are 2 currently listed on Ebay (neither are my auctions)
> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_adv...sct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50



You guys are amazing - and so fast!  Thank you!


----------



## CoachVB

greenpixie said:


> You guys are amazing - and so fast!  Thank you!



You are welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

greenpixie said:


> You guys are amazing - and so fast!  Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## madbag

Hyacinth said:


> If you own them, can you please take photos of the creed patches and serial numbers? It's a HUGE help to have that information when trying to identify a bag since the year of manufacture and style number on non-vintage bags are included right in the serial number.



Thank you for your reply! With your info and after more reading here, I discovered the second bag is a Soho Satchel. I haven't matched the serial number (which is K0793-70097) for the first one. 

These are mine, but I don't have the receipts -  I purchased the men's business bag myself from the NYC Flagship Store but the Soho was a gift from my husband. I have a very detailed spreadsheet of all my handbags, and I was missing these two names. I'll have to re-check the serial number on the still unidentified bag, perhaps I recorded it incorrectly.

Again, thanks *Hyacinth*.


----------



## BeenBurned

madbag said:


> Can someone help me with the names of these, please?
> 
> View attachment 1569306
> 
> 
> View attachment 1569307
> 
> 
> Thanks!





madbag said:


> Thank you for your reply! With your info and after more reading here, I discovered the second bag is a Soho Satchel. I haven't matched the serial number (which is K0793-70097) for the first one.
> 
> These are mine, but I don't have the receipts -  I purchased the men's business bag myself from the NYC Flagship Store but the Soho was a gift from my husband. I have a very detailed spreadsheet of all my handbags, and I was missing these two names. I'll have to re-check the serial number on the still unidentified bag, perhaps I recorded it incorrectly.
> 
> Again, thanks *Hyacinth*.


Please look at the creed of #2 again. I think you might have copied it wrong.


----------



## madbag

BeenBurned said:


> Please look at the creed of #2 again. I think you might have copied it wrong.



Oh no, I thought it was a Soho. It looks similar to those in the Soho Reference thread. I'll check the numbers again. Or I'll just ask my husband if he still has the receipt. Thanks, *BeenBurned*!


----------



## noshoepolish

Coach Transatlantic Handle Zip Portfolio



madbag said:


> Can someone help me with the names of these, please?
> 
> View attachment 1569306
> 
> 
> View attachment 1569307
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## madbag

noshoepolish said:


> Coach Transatlantic Handle Zip Portfolio



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## lynzbyz

Does anyone know what the name/style # of this case is?  Is it a jewelry case?


----------



## nancy82

I&#8217;m on the hunt for a coach bag that was out last spring.  I have no idea what the name of it is.  It came in teal and gray (and maybe other colors but these stick out).  The material was in that crinkly looking patent leather and it had a circle cut out in the middle, and it was a taller tote.


----------



## CoachVB

nancy82 said:


> Im on the hunt for a coach bag that was out last spring.  I have no idea what the name of it is.  It came in teal and gray (and maybe other colors but these stick out).  The material was in that crinkly looking patent leather and it had a circle cut out in the middle, and it was a taller tote.



Maybe Julia Tote?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=coach+julia+tote+

NMA


----------



## nancy82

CoachVB said:


> Maybe Julia Tote?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=coach+julia+tote+
> 
> NMA


 

No that's not it, but thank you for looking


----------



## cats n bags

nancy82 said:


> I&#8217;m on the hunt for a coach bag that was out last spring. I have no idea what the name of it is. It came in teal and gray (and maybe other colors but these stick out). The material was in that crinkly looking patent leather and it had a circle cut out in the middle, and it was a taller tote.


 
Are you looking for the Audrey totes with the perforated leather?  There were 3 different styles of totes and accessories.  I think the totes were Flagship, Large/cinched, and a slim tote.

It came in Navy, Grey, and teal patent.  There were also some in leather, as well as several accessories.

http://http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+audrey+tote&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## nancy82

cats n bags said:


> Are you looking for the Audrey totes with the perforated leather? There were 3 different styles of totes and accessories. I think the totes were Flagship, Large/cinched, and a slim tote.
> 
> It came in Navy, Grey, and teal patent. There were also some in leather, as well as several accessories.
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+audrey+tote&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 

I don't think that was it, maybe I dreamed it!


----------



## nancy82

It was more like this type of cutout, but just one in the middle:

http://www.bagsshop-outlet.com/new-...5.html?zenid=ff3157cdd1e657794ea5e39ca661899a


----------



## jan1124

nancy82 said:


> It was more like this type of cutout, but just one in the middle:
> 
> http://www.bagsshop-outlet.com/new-...5.html?zenid=ff3157cdd1e657794ea5e39ca661899a


 

NWT COACH AUDREY JULIA PERRY TEAL LAGOON PATENT LEATHER TOTE BAG PURSE+WALLET | eBay

Here's another of the Audrey Slim Tote - closeup that shoes the cutouts better (and it comes in all of the colors you mentioned - and it is the crinkled patent).


----------



## cats n bags

nancy82 said:


> It was more like this type of cutout, but just one in the middle:
> 
> http://www.bagsshop-outlet.com/new-...5.html?zenid=ff3157cdd1e657794ea5e39ca661899a


 
The link has a bunch of different ones, but the specific style I was thinking of had a circle with 4 op-art C's.  Instead of applique leather, it had little round holes punched to create the design.


----------



## nancy82

cats n bags said:


> The link has a bunch of different ones, but the specific style I was thinking of had a circle with 4 op-art C's. Instead of applique leather, it had little round holes punched to create the design.


 

I couldn't get the link to work :-/


----------



## Hyacinth

nancy82 said:


> It was more like this type of cutout, but just one in the middle:
> 
> http://www.bagsshop-outlet.com/new-...5.html?zenid=ff3157cdd1e657794ea5e39ca661899a



*JUST A HEADS-UP - THIS WEBSITE IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH COACH IN ANY WAY AND MAY BE SELLING FAKES.

Please DON'T purchase from them - all photos and graphics are STOLEN FROM COACH.COM'S WEBSITE, AND THE BUYER HAS NO IDEA WHAT THEY'LL ACTUALLY BE RECEIVING. Fakes-selling sites are also known to steal personal, credit card and identity information.*

Their ONLY contact addys are Hotmail and Gmail addys which fakes-selling sites frequently use. There's NO information about location, no mailing address, no phone number, etc. THEIR "ABOUT" PARAGRAPH ONLY STEALS AND POSTS INFO ABOUT COACH INC. TO MAKE IT SEEM AS IF THEY'RE PART OF THE COMPANY - THERE'S NO INFO ABOUT THIS WEBSITE.

No LEGITIMATE website steals COPYRIGHTED photos from a seller or manufacturer - it's ILLEGAL in most major nations.

*AGAIN, DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SITE OR EVEN CLICK ON LINKS UNLESS YOU HAVE A STRONG ANTIVIRUS AND ANTISPYWARE PROGRAM INSTALLED AND UPDATED.
* 
AND POSTERS HERE SHOULD NOT POST URLs without making sure they're legitimate UNLESS IT'S IN ONE OF THE AUTHENTICATION THREADS.

*BTW, their ICANN registry shows :
Registration
ICANN Registrar:
BIZCN.COM, INC.*

which means it's LOCATED IN CHINA

Registrar History:
1 registrar
NS History:
1 change on 2 unique name servers over 1 year.
IP History:
3 changes on 2 unique IP addresses over 1 years.
Whois History:
7 records have been archived since 2011-06-08 .
Dedicated Hosting:
bagsshop-outlet.com is hosted on a dedicated server.
Log In or Create a FREE account to start monitoring this domain name


Coach store:-Coachhandbags Coach purses Coach shoes cheap Coach handbags ecommerce,Coach shop free shipping
Description Relevancy:
54% relevant.
Meta Keywords:
coach handbags coach purses coach shoes cheap coach handbags ecommerce, coach shop free shipping


----------



## Hyacinth

You may also want to check the sites and watchdog services that are watching or blocking them or their server:
http://cqcounter.com/rbl_check/?query=bagsshop-outlet.com


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> You may also want to check the sites and watchdog services that are watching or blocking them or their server:
> http://cqcounter.com/rbl_check/?query=bagsshop-outlet.com



More food for thought - their Live Chat ID is "ioffer2006 @ hotmail DOT com"

And here's a description of one of their wallets - style 6K13 which hasn't been made by Coach for at least 4 years now and which is one of the most highly-faked wallets in history - oh, and they list wallets under "Purses":

_"But full of fashionable feeling outside COACH  will also take some refined pursuit of leisure life taste. Therefore, presents a practical bag of aesthetic feeling...
American market popular Coach is the longest and most successful leather brand. The *Coach purses*        representative  American fashion style and the innovation of        traditional methods. Coach  durable quality and exquisite craft in        female consumers have a good  reputation."_

PEOPLE, BE CARE OF WHAT SITES YOU VISIT AND WHAT LINKS YOU CLICK! AND DON'T POST THEM ANYPLACE UNLESS YOU KNOW THEY'RE LEGIT !!!


----------



## nancy82

Hyacinth said:


> More food for thought - their Live Chat ID is "ioffer2006 @ hotmail DOT com"
> 
> And here's a description of one of their wallets - style 6K13 which hasn't been made by Coach for at least 4 years now and which is one of the most highly-faked wallets in history - oh, and they list wallets under "Purses":
> 
> _"But full of fashionable feeling outside COACH will also take some refined pursuit of leisure life taste. Therefore, presents a practical bag of aesthetic feeling..._
> _American market popular Coach is the longest and most successful leather brand. The *Coach purses* representative American fashion style and the innovation of traditional methods. Coach durable quality and exquisite craft in female consumers have a good reputation."_
> 
> PEOPLE, BE CARE OF WHAT SITES YOU VISIT AND WHAT LINKS YOU CLICK! AND DON'T POST THEM ANYPLACE UNLESS YOU KNOW THEY'RE LEGIT !!!


 
I'm sorry I just posted that for picture purposes.  I didn't mean to cause any harm.


----------



## Hyacinth

nancy82 said:


> I'm sorry I just posted that for picture purposes.  I didn't mean to cause any harm.



I understand. But being careful about what sites you yourself visit is a matter of basic self-protection on the internet - you have no idea what kind of poisonous software those sites can install, and the Chinese sites are famous for installing spyware. 

Not only that, but giving a scummy fakes-selling site extra publicity and possible customers isn't a Good Thing. Any site other than Coach.com that uses Coach's name in its URL or site ID is probably already breaking copyright and trademark laws and shouldn't be posted unless it's to ask about authenticity. Please be careful for your own sake as well as other posters'.


----------



## danne

Hello all!

I was given this Coach purse from my mother who purchased it in store quite a few years ago. I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about this bag such as when it was made, the collection or any other information about it. Please see attached photos.

Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

danne said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was given this Coach purse from my mother who purchased it in store quite a few years ago. I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about this bag such as when it was made, the collection or any other information about it. Please see attached photos.
> 
> Thank you!



Welcome to tPF!

Another member asked about a similar style just a few days ago at the Authenticate This thread - this should have the information you need:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-412.html#post20830047

Yours is the Ergo Patchwork Wristlet style 40854


----------



## danne

Thank you very much! Your knowledge is greatly appreciated. I have a question if you can enlighten me; I posted that same purse on Ebay and got a lot of views/watchers and about 5 days in I got an email from Ebay stating my listing was reported as fake and removed it along with instructions to not post the item again. I used the same images I posted above in the auction. Can anyone with more experience with selling Coach's tell me why someone may have thought it was fake? Has anyone seen this style sell?

Thank you so much again - this site is insanely resourceful. 





Hyacinth said:


> Welcome to tPF!
> 
> Another member asked about a similar style just a few days ago at the Authenticate This thread - this should have the information you need:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-412.html#post20830047
> 
> Yours is the Ergo Patchwork Wristlet style 40854


----------



## Hyacinth

danne said:


> Thank you very much! Your knowledge is greatly appreciated. I have a question if you can enlighten me; I posted that same purse on Ebay and got a lot of views/watchers and about 5 days in I got an email from Ebay stating my listing was reported as fake and removed it along with instructions to not post the item again. I used the same images I posted above in the auction. Can anyone with more experience with selling Coach's tell me why someone may have thought it was fake? Has anyone seen this style sell?
> 
> Thank you so much again - this site is insanely resourceful.



Because unfortunately some of the people on Ebay are totally clueless as to what styles Coach has made farther back than 3 months ago, or what supposed "Rules" Coaches are supposed to follow. Regarding the second point - there really are NO "Rules" other than 2, but because there are hundreds of useless and totally wrong "authenticity guides" stinking up the internet, gullible people read those guides and think they're correct. Don't ever believe any of them (except for the ones I wrote, of course - at least those have actually been researched and double- and triple-checked and are kept up to date if I get new information. They're NOT just copied from someone else's guide.) 

The problem is that there are thousands of people who think they're Coach experts because they own 2 or 3 bags or they worked at a Coach store for a month once during the holiday seaon. A large percentage of them are totally incompetant and have been responsible for having hundreds, maybe even thousands, of genuine Coach items removed by Ebay because they couldn't recognize a genuine Coach if it bit them in the arse.

As for the style selling, I don't think it was very popular even when it was in the full-price stores, it was one of those "love it or hate it" styles and the haters were in the majority. You may be better off just keeping it, at least it co-ordinates with a lot of different bag colors. 

(BTW, if there's any contact info included with the removal notice you got from Ebay, send them the link to the other post I referred you to, the one with the photos of the different styles in that line. There probably isn't, but it doesn't hurt to check. The photos I [posted there were copied right from Coach's archive which unfortunately no longer exists).


----------



## Trinamcdee

I am not even sure if this is how I do this, I am really new at the whole "post on a blog" thing but I have a couple of questions.
My girlfriend found 2 "old bags" in her garage of all places, both in desperate need of cleaning, both COACH.  One is suede with leather trim and white stitching. It is belted with an interesting snap in the front instead of a buckle. It has one zippered inside pocket and zips closed at the top but not completely, only in the center portion(I can't take photos right now) it is dark "red" and has little metal feet. the hardware is silver-tone. The "creed" patch has *G0793-F11208* on it. It is about 12x9 and a hand bag not a shoulder bag. The second bag is black with brass colored hardware. It has 2 front pockets, and a pocket on each end, the pockets have keyhole closures on them. it also has a zipper compartment on the back, and a zipper closure. It also has 1 inside zipper pocket. It is Sateen I believe, with leather trim. The "creed" patch reads *K05J-4452*. Both bags have key tags.
Can anyone identify these bags for me without photos? I need to know if it is worth it to have them cleaned. PLEASE.
Thank you!


----------



## CoachVB

Trinamcdee said:


> I am not even sure if this is how I do this, I am really new at the whole "post on a blog" thing but I have a couple of questions.
> My girlfriend found 2 "old bags" in her garage of all places, both in desperate need of cleaning, both COACH.  One is suede with leather trim and white stitching. It is belted with an interesting snap in the front instead of a buckle. It has one zippered inside pocket and zips closed at the top but not completely, only in the center portion(I can't take photos right now) it is dark "red" and has little metal feet. the hardware is silver-tone. The "creed" patch has *G0793-F11208* on it. It is about 12x9 and a hand bag not a shoulder bag. The second bag is black with brass colored hardware. It has 2 front pockets, and a pocket on each end, the pockets have keyhole closures on them. it also has a zipper compartment on the back, and a zipper closure. It also has 1 inside zipper pocket. It is Sateen I believe, with leather trim. The "creed" patch reads *K05J-4452*. Both bags have key tags.
> Can anyone identify these bags for me without photos? I need to know if it is worth it to have them cleaned. PLEASE.
> Thank you!



Can't answer your question as to whether it is worth it but here are a couple of listings.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=4452+coach

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...8+coach&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Trinamcdee

CoachVB said:


> Can't answer your question as to whether it is worth it but here are a couple of listings.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=4452+coach
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...8+coach&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


 Those are the bags!!! The gold color is WRONG, but it is the bag!! The red IS the bag!!!
Thank you so much!!!
WOW!!! You are fast!!


----------



## CoachVB

Trinamcdee said:


> Those are the bags!!! The gold color is WRONG, but it is the bag!! The red IS the bag!!!
> Thank you so much!!!
> WOW!!! You are fast!!



You are welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

Trinamcdee said:


> I am not even sure if this is how I do this, I am really new at the whole "post on a blog" thing but I have a couple of questions.
> My girlfriend found 2 "old bags" in her garage of all places, both in desperate need of cleaning, both COACH.  One is suede with leather trim and white stitching. It is belted with an interesting snap in the front instead of a buckle. It has one zippered inside pocket and zips closed at the top but not completely, only in the center portion(I can't take photos right now) it is dark "red" and has little metal feet. the hardware is silver-tone. The "creed" patch has *G0793-F11208* on it. It is about 12x9 and a hand bag not a shoulder bag. The second bag is black with brass colored hardware. It has 2 front pockets, and a pocket on each end, the pockets have keyhole closures on them. it also has a zipper compartment on the back, and a zipper closure. It also has 1 inside zipper pocket. It is Sateen I believe, with leather trim. The "creed" patch reads *K05J-4452*. Both bags have key tags.
> Can anyone identify these bags for me without photos? I need to know if it is worth it to have them cleaned. PLEASE.
> Thank you!





CoachVB said:


> Can't answer your question as to whether it is worth it but here are a couple of listings.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=4452+coach
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...8+coach&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313





Trinamcdee said:


> Those are the bags!!! The gold color is WRONG, but it is the bag!! The red IS the bag!!!
> Thank you so much!!!
> WOW!!! You are fast!!


Although neither is a highly faked style, before you invest in cleaning, you might want to consider posting the creeds and a picture of the fronts on the "authenticate this" Coach thread just so you don't spend money fixing up a fake. 

Here's the other thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## Trinamcdee

BeenBurned said:


> Although neither is a highly faked style, before you invest in cleaning, you might want to consider posting the creeds and a picture of the fronts on the "authenticate this" Coach thread just so you don't spend money fixing up a fake.
> 
> Here's the other thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109



Thank you for the great advice!


----------



## BeenBurned

Trinamcdee said:


> Thank you for the great advice!


You're welcome.


----------



## Cuteheart

I recently purchased this large purse and matching wristlet online...Love them!  But I'm wondering if anyone can help me to identify their styles/model #'s?  Please and thank you!  

No:  J0968 - 14525 (for the bag)


----------



## mandaart3

the wristlet is sig peyton # 43461, the bag is a sig. peyton shoulder bag


----------



## mandaart3

Cuteheart said:


> I recently purchased this large purse and matching wristlet online...Love them! But I'm wondering if anyone can help me to identify their styles/model #'s? Please and thank you!
> 
> No: J0968 - 14525 (for the bag)
> 
> View attachment 1584916
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584917


 

Wristlet is sig peyton # 43461 and the bag is a sig peyton shoulder bag


----------



## bags4fun

Was this bag really available?  I LOVE this!  Found the picture on pinterest.


----------



## Laura90

Hi girls !
What is the difference between the 2 colours : black and midnight please ?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english


----------



## BeenBurned

Laura90 said:


> Hi girls !
> What is the difference between the 2 colours : black and midnight please ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english


Midnight is a very dark blue.


----------



## Laura90

BeenBurned said:


> Midnight is a very dark blue.



Thanks for your reply, because it's difficult to see on photos.

I don't have store who sell coach bags near my city and I must buy only with photo on internet.
It's very difficult to choose (I hesitate between small sophia or lindsey, I'm afraid that sophia is more little)


----------



## Clovers

Can someone tell me the name of this bag please? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## sapphiregirl

bags4fun said:


> Was this bag really available? I LOVE this! Found the picture on pinterest.


 
This is a Kristin Ombre hobo.  It came in this color, peony, and a dk gray. #16793.  Orig retail was $298.


----------



## CoachVB

Clovers said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag please? Thank you in advance!!



Chelsea Ashlyn Hobo?  It should have the style number on the creed inside the bag.  The last set of numbers.  You can search for that number on eBay to find names of bags.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-18211...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfe0ebcb1


----------



## bags4fun

sapphiregirl said:


> This is a Kristin Ombre hobo.  It came in this color, peony, and a dk gray. #16793.  Orig retail was $298.



Thanks bunches sapphiregirl!


----------



## Clovers

CoachVB said:


> Chelsea Ashlyn Hobo?  It should have the style number on the creed inside the bag.  The last set of numbers.  You can search for that number on eBay to find names of bags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-18211...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfe0ebcb1



Thanks for the quick reply! Actually it is not my bag but someone was selling it and the wallet for $25 in my area  I actually just picked it up, what a steal!


----------



## CoachVB

Can someone identify this for me?  TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320834856612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## CoachVB

CoachVB said:


> Can someone identify this for me?  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320834856612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Never mind.  I completely forgot that *noshoepolish* had already identified this.

It is a Capacity Wristlet from the Bleecker Line.

Sorry.


----------



## loci

As attached...this bag seems familiar but I just can't think of the name.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cathead87

loci said:


> As attached...this bag seems familiar but I just can't think of the name.
> Thanks in advance!


 
It's a Kristin Satchel #18309. Here is a link to an eBay listing (NMA)...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-w-Tag-C...218?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f9fe5e2


----------



## VanessaJean

How about this one? Any idea where I could get one or better pics? TIA.


----------



## luvsbags29

I am l


----------



## luvsbags29

I am looking for a Coach 16435 in pale khaki. Anyone know where I can find one. I looked on eBay they only have black and walnut. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## katev

luvsbags29 said:


> I am looking for a Coach 16435 in pale khaki. Anyone know where I can find one. I looked on eBay they only have black and walnut. Any help would be greatly appreciated


 
Here's one in Khaki with walnut trim NWT:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-C...4504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin4ab33461e8


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Here's one in Khaki with walnut trim NWT:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-C...4504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin4ab33461e8


Those pictures are all stock photos. There aren't any of the seller's own pics.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures are all stock photos. There aren't any of the seller's own pics.


 
You're right of course. You should always know what you are actually buying!


----------



## luvsbags29

Thanks I am really looking for the pale khaki throughout color
The walnut is nice, but it is a little darker than I wanted. Let me know if you see anything else.


----------



## khardy1123

Hi. Does anyone know the item number or name of my key fob?  Sorry about bad pic...first time posting from my phone


----------



## Hyacinth

khardy1123 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know the item number or name of my key fob?  Sorry about bad pic...first time posting from my phone
> 
> View attachment 1593846



Enamel Turquoise Flower Charm, style number 92685


----------



## khardy1123

Hyacinth said:


> Enamel Turquoise Flower Charm, style number 92685


Thank you so much !


----------



## Hyacinth

khardy1123 said:


> Thank you so much !



You're welcome


----------



## katev

khardy1123 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know the item number or name of my key fob? Sorry about bad pic...first time posting from my phone
> 
> View attachment 1593846


 
I have that charm and I love it! Here's a stock Coach pic of it:


----------



## loag

Hi! Does anyone know what this is called? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bag Fetish

thanks


----------



## angelic*ruin

That looks like a Peyton to me.


----------



## Bag Fetish

here is another pic


----------



## emilybug

angelic*ruin said:


> That looks like a Peyton to me.



I agree. The tote from....2010?


----------



## Shoebaglady

What is this style? TIA!


----------



## Molly0

So cute!  I love this bag!!!   (Found this pic in the Ref forum)
Anyone know what the dimensions are and what year it is from?


----------



## tannedsilk

Molly0 said:


> So cute!  I love this bag!!!   (Found this pic in the Ref forum)
> Anyone know what the dimensions are and what year it is from?



It's part of the Parker line.  It's a small bag, kind of evening bag sized.  HTH.


----------



## Clovers

Shoebaglady said:


> View attachment 1598244
> 
> 
> What is this style? TIA!



Coach Daisy Signature File Crossbody Bag - I have one in khaki brown


----------



## katev

Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet? I know that wallets are difficult to classify because there are so many of them and they repeat styles, but I am hoping that another TPFer has this wallet and can tell me the name, year, etc. 

I found it for $10 in excellent condition at the thrift store and Beenburned has confirmed that it is authentic. I believe that it is a boutique FP item because there's no "white dot" on the "Made in China" tag. 

This wallet is different from my other Coach wallets. It is small but larger than a mini-wallet (4" by 4.5"). You will find additional photos in the authentication thread at the links below. Thanks in advance for your help!


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-470.html#post21023246 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-471.html#post21023266


----------



## Shoebaglady

Clovers said:


> Coach Daisy Signature File Crossbody Bag - I have one in khaki brown


 

 Clovers!!!!!!


----------



## CoachVB

CoachVB said:


> Item: Pre-owned Women's Slim Coach Watch with Changeable Leather Bands
> Listing number: 200710548767
> Seller: nycbabycares
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200710548767...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments:  I won this auction.  My additional pictures below.  Please authenticate.



Can anyone tell me name and when this watch was made?


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet? I know that wallets are difficult to classify because there are so many of them and they repeat styles, but I am hoping that another TPFer has this wallet and can tell me the name, year, etc.
> 
> I found it for $10 in excellent condition at the thrift store and Beenburned has confirmed that it is authentic. I believe that it is a boutique FP item because there's no "white dot" on the "Made in China" tag.
> 
> This wallet is different from my other Coach wallets. It is small but larger than a mini-wallet (4" by 4.5"). You will find additional photos in the authentication thread at the links below. Thanks in advance for your help! [/QUOTE=katev;21029078]
> 
> I found my wallet on ebay! See link below, NMA.
> 
> It is an Ergo Patent Signature French Purse 41075. I don't know when it was released but it originally cost $198.
> 
> The style code on the tag reads "ERG PAT SIG NW FR P" I can make out everything except the "NW" - does anyone know what that means?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-E...0671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=bin27c2b362bf


----------



## Molly0

tannedsilk said:


> It's part of the Parker line. It's a small bag, kind of evening bag sized. HTH.


 
Thanks for your response *tannedsilk*.  OMG I love it!!  Must find one!  I have the Parker Op Art (#13439 - only 1 number away from this one!) and I love it for it's lady-like quality, but I think this one tops it. Sooo cute!


----------



## tannedsilk

Nm


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> katev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet? I know that wallets are difficult to classify because there are so many of them and they repeat styles, but I am hoping that another TPFer has this wallet and can tell me the name, year, etc.
> 
> I found it for $10 in excellent condition at the thrift store and Beenburned has confirmed that it is authentic. I believe that it is a boutique FP item because there's no "white dot" on the "Made in China" tag.
> 
> This wallet is different from my other Coach wallets. It is small but larger than a mini-wallet (4" by 4.5"). You will find additional photos in the authentication thread at the links below. Thanks in advance for your help! [/QUOTE=katev;21029078]
> 
> I found my wallet on ebay! See link below, NMA.
> 
> It is an Ergo Patent Signature French Purse 41075. I don't know when it was released but it originally cost $198.
> 
> The style code on the tag reads "ERG PAT SIG NW FR P" I can make out everything except the "NW" - does anyone know what that means?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-E...0671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=bin27c2b362bf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some styles a few years ago were called New French Purses but I have no idea what the differences were between old and "New". I have several "new" styles that are probably about 3 or 4 years old - more credit card slots maybe?
Click to expand...


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> katev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some styles a few years ago were called New French Purses but I have no idea what the differences were between old and "New". I have several "new" styles that are probably about 3 or 4 years old - more credit card slots maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

What is the fantastic piece?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250993433737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Plus I just got this double kisslock coin purse. What year did this come out? Now I notice that there is one on ebay like it but with a belt, and mine looks like the belt may have been cut off, which is so disappointing.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> What is the fantastic piece?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250993433737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Plus I just got this double kisslock coin purse. What year did this come out? Now I notice that there is one on ebay like it but with a belt, and mine looks like the belt may have been cut off, which is so disappointing.


I can't identify the item in the ebay listing but regarding the double kisslock patchwork coin purse, it appears to be style 1763, which as you've pointed out, does have a clip in front. 

Is the picture you've shown the actual item you have? Is the photo of the back of the purse? Based on the location of the hangtag, the clip should be on the back/opposite side:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I can't identify the item in the ebay listing but regarding the double kisslock patchwork coin purse, it appears to be style 1763, which as you've pointed out, does have a clip in front.
> 
> Is the picture you've shown the actual item you have? Is the photo of the back of the purse? Based on the location of the hangtag, the clip should be on the back/opposite side:


Yes, this is the actual item I have and on the other side I can see stitches and places where the belt would have been attached. I have such mixed feelings now! I love the patchwork and the kisslock and IMO it really doesn't need a belt, but I feel like someone did unnecessary surgery on it. The one on ebay is priced at twice the price I paid. I could return mine and get that one - I just can't decide. As a collectible this one is worthless, but I would enjoy using it. I wish I were blissfully unaware of the mutilation!


----------



## DemRam

whateve said:


> What is the fantastic piece?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250993433737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



The FANTASTIC piece...is a Bonnie Cashin "The Patch Pocket".

Made probably in the mid to late 1970's.


----------



## whateve

DemRam said:


> The FANTASTIC piece...is a Bonnie Cashin "The Patch Pocket".
> 
> Made probably in the mid to late 1970's.


Thank you! I love it! Too bad it sold already. I don't think I have ever seen another one listed.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I found my wallet on ebay! See link below, NMA.
> 
> It is an Ergo Patent Signature French Purse 41075. I don't know when it was released but it originally cost $198.
> 
> The style code on the tag reads "ERG PAT SIG NW FR P" I can make out everything except the "NW" - does anyone know what that means?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-E...0671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=bin27c2b362bf


 
I just found out that my wallet is from 2008!


----------



## loag

Please help me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahowe07

I got this at a military department sale deeply discounted (2ish years ago), it was the last one left. I don't know why it wasn't all bought out at the full price, I LOVE it, it is my most favorite purse, and I think it is beautiful! BUT I have no idea what it is called!


----------



## katev

ahowe07 said:


> I got this at a military department sale deeply discounted (2ish years ago), it was the last one left. I don't know why it wasn't all bought out at the full price, I LOVE it, it is my most favorite purse, and I think it is beautiful! BUT I have no idea what it is called!


 
It looks like an op art Parker kisslock clutch similar to the leather one at the link below (NMA) what are the numbers on the patch inside of the bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-13621-Parker-Black-Leather-Clutch-Shoulder-Bag-/130645227968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6b0ff9c0


----------



## ahowe07

katev said:


> It looks like an op art Parker kisslock clutch similar to the leather one at the link below (NMA) what are the numbers on the patch inside of the bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-13621-Parker-Black-Leather-Clutch-Shoulder-Bag-/130645227968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6b0ff9c0



yes that is the bag, and that one is just as beautiful as mine! It sucks I can't get more, although I rarely carry mine anyway.
number is A0971-13700.
Never thought about looking it up that way


----------



## ozmodiar

loag said:


> Please help me! Thanks in advance!



This is a Penelope Signature Shopper.


----------



## loag

ozmodiar said:


> This is a Penelope Signature Shopper.


Thanks so much!


----------



## raanne

I've had this for about 5 years (?) - originally bought at Macy's. Its in bad shape so I'm sending it in for repair, but does anyone know the name of it? I looked online and couldn't find it. Sorry for the sad deflated pic. 

Thanks!

s8.postimage.org/f1uv5y6cl/purse1.jpg

s17.postimage.org/fg33830a7/purse2.jpg


----------



## katev

raanne said:


> I've had this for about 5 years (?) - originally bought at Macy's. Its in bad shape so I'm sending it in for repair, but does anyone know the name of it? I looked online and couldn't find it. Sorry for the sad deflated pic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> s8.postimage.org/f1uv5y6cl/purse1.jpg
> 
> s17.postimage.org/fg33830a7/purse2.jpg


 
I can't see the pictures


----------



## kath00

Sorry if this has been posted but what is a W after the 5 digit number on a bag?  I see auction for Coach Audrey's for example, some with W and some without (14316).  I know the Ashley is almost identical to the Audrey but is for the Coach Factory stores. 

Are the Audrey's different from one another somehow?  Are they better quality than the Ashleys?  Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## glitterpear83

kath00 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but what is a W after the 5 digit number on a bag?  I see auction for Coach Audrey's for example, some with W and some without (14316).  I know the Ashley is almost identical to the Audrey but is for the Coach Factory stores.
> 
> Are the Audrey's different from one another somehow?  Are they better quality than the Ashleys?  Thanks!  Katherine



I think the W might be for department store exclusive bags?  My Audrey has the W & I got it at a department store last fall.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *kath00* 

                              Sorry if this has been posted but what is a W after the 5 digit  number on a bag?  I see auction for Coach Audrey's for example, some  with W and some without (14316).  I know the Ashley is almost identical  to the Audrey but is for the Coach Factory stores. 

Are the Audrey's different from one another somehow?  Are they better quality than the Ashleys?  Thanks!  Katherine     



rynamyn said:


> I think the W might be for department store exclusive bags?  My Audrey has the W & I got it at a department store last fall.



Can you tell us which store? I don't think we've figured out most of those store codes yet and need to start somewhere.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Item: unknown
Listing number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-58_310.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-48_478.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-44_567.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-35_299.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-23_576.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-10_349.jpg
Comments:  Can you please ID and authenticate this Coach cross body?  Thanks!


----------



## glitterpear83

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *kath00*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted but what is a W after the 5 digit  number on a bag?  I see auction for Coach Audrey's for example, some  with W and some without (14316).  I know the Ashley is almost identical  to the Audrey but is for the Coach Factory stores.
> 
> Are the Audrey's different from one another somehow?  Are they better quality than the Ashleys?  Thanks!  Katherine
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us which store? I don't think we've figured out most of those store codes yet and need to start somewhere.



I got mine at the Bay here in Canada.  I think I remember others in the US getting them at Macys or Dillards maybe?  Sorry, I'm not good with the US stores.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *kath00*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted but what is a W after the 5 digit  number on a bag?  I see auction for Coach Audrey's for example, some  with W and some without (14316).  I know the Ashley is almost identical  to the Audrey but is for the Coach Factory stores.
> 
> Are the Audrey's different from one another somehow?  Are they better quality than the Ashleys?  Thanks!  Katherine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rynamyn*
> 
> I think the W might be for department store exclusive bags?  My  Audrey has the W & I got it at a department store last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us which store? I don't think we've figured out most of those store codes yet and need to start somewhere.
Click to expand...

Although this doesn't answer the "W" question, I've seen "Z" on bags at TJ's and Nordies Rack and a few other discounters.


----------



## br350

I have both an old and a new Madison Hailey leather Coach.  I notice that the leather is VERY different from the old to the new. My new one is very soft and supple and pliable and my old one (walnut/brass) is very 'natural', stiffer and has lots of striations and wrinkles in the leather.  Does anyone know what type of leather was used in the OLD compared to the new Hailey?  Help??   I am trying to post pics and will when my husband resizes them.


----------



## katev

br350 said:


> I have both an old and a new Madison Hailey leather Coach. I notice that the leather is VERY different from the old to the new. My new one is very soft and supple and pliable and my old one (walnut/brass) is very 'natural', stiffer and has lots of striations and wrinkles in the leather. Does anyone know what type of leather was used in the OLD compared to the new Hailey? Help?? I am trying to post pics and will when my husband resizes them.


 
What are the style numbers on the creed patches inside the bags?


----------



## br350

I took a pic of the creed patch but need my husband to resize before I can post.  The creed patch reads as follows:  No. H1182-14304


----------



## katev

My 2009 Madison Shoulder Bag has shiny, stiffer, somewhat textured leather. I think it was just called "Madison Leather" but I am not sure, here are some pics at the link below. I love this bag, it is great in all kinds of weather! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fi...g-time-modeling-pics-728174.html#post20892080


----------



## br350

Katev, that is a really nice bag!  I actually just ordered what looks like a much smaller version of that same bag....it's a Madison Fashion Leather black swingpack.  Very similar shape to the Madison you have pictured.  Unfortunately, I am probably going to have to return it because of finding this walnut Hailey and purchasing it at Macy's.      I was so surprised to see this old Walnut Hailey at Macy's - they were having a massive President's Day sale and I think they dragged out every make/model they had and some of them they put on sale.  This walnut Hailey must have been a return from a while back.  Anyway, I like your Madison!  The leather looks softer than my Hailey's though.  :salute:


----------



## br350

I finally have some pics of the Hailey to show the leather texture......I read in another thread of someone with the old Hailey saying they thought it was like dry skin or chapped lips (the leather! laugh!) and they had also noticed the texture being odd.  I have looked up this Hailey on eBay and sure enough, any Walnut one I saw, had this wrinkly type look to it.  Odd.


----------



## br350

A few more....anyone have a Hailey that looks like this?  An OLD Hailey?


----------



## br350

Last ones, a little larger for clarity......thanks to anyone who can help on the type of leather and if their old Hailey looked anything like this. Thank you!!


----------



## PurseAppeal

I haven't heard back yet, so I just wanted to make sure I didn't get missed.  Thanks!



PurseAppeal said:


> Item: unknown
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-58_310.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-48_478.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-44_567.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-35_299.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-23_576.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-10_349.jpg
> Comments: Can you please ID and authenticate this Coach cross body? Thanks!


----------



## kath00

Can someone tell me what Coach little bag had a picture (outline) of a parfume bottle on it)?  It is very small (about 8x4") and pink.  My friend had it with her a few weeks ago and she said she got it a while ago.  I can't figure out what it is.  Could it have been from the time they debut'ed the parfums?

Thanks for any and all help!  Katherine


----------



## ozmodiar

PurseAppeal said:


> I haven't heard back yet, so I just wanted to make sure I didn't get missed.  Thanks!



I'm not absolutely sure, but I think this is an outlet swingpack. 

Leather Pleated Swingpack 42833


----------



## tonij2000

This is Whitney Houston's daughter going to her mom's viewing, totally devastated I'm sure. I don't mean to be insensitive but I love her bag, anyone knows which bag it is?


----------



## PurseAppeal

Thank you.  Would you say it's authentic?



ozmodiar said:


> I'm not absolutely sure, but I think this is an outlet swingpack.
> 
> Leather Pleated Swingpack 42833


----------



## Hyacinth

kath00 said:


> Can someone tell me what Coach little bag had a picture (outline) of a parfume bottle on it)?  It is very small (about 8x4") and pink.  My friend had it with her a few weeks ago and she said she got it a while ago.  I can't figure out what it is.  Could it have been from the time they debut'ed the parfums?
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!  Katherine



These are the only small bags with perfume bottles I have pictures of but there may have been more, maybe a Pouch or Swingpack.


----------



## kath00

Hyacinth said:


> These are the only small bags with perfume bottles I have pictures of but there may have been more, maybe a Pouch or Swingpack.



Thank you!  I think it was that pattern but a slightly different look (more like the lower one).  Any idea what the item number or name of these cute things is?  I think I need to find one somewhere!  Katherine


----------



## PurseAppeal

Thank you for itendifying this purse.  Would you say it's authentic?



PurseAppeal said:


> Item: unknown
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-58_310.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-51-48_478.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-44_567.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-35_299.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-23_576.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2012-02-18_15-52-10_349.jpg
> Comments: Can you please ID and authenticate this Coach cross body? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

kath00 said:


> Thank you!  I think it was that pattern but a slightly different look (more like the lower one).  Any idea what the item number or name of these cute things is?  I think I need to find one somewhere!  Katherine



I don't have the names of either one but "Perfume" or "fragrance" was probably in the titles. Maybe someone who has a better memory can say which one. The top is some sort of Kisslock wristlet, style 40518, and the regular wristlet style number is 40551.
There was also a fullsize Tote made, style 10839.


----------



## kath00

Hyacinth said:


> I don't have the names of either one but "Perfume" or "fragrance" was probably in the titles. Maybe someone who has a better memory can say which one. The top is some sort of Kisslock wristlet, style 40518, and the regular wristlet style number is 40551.
> There was also a fullsize Tote made, style 10839.



You are a wealth of information!  Thank you!!


----------



## ozmodiar

PurseAppeal said:


> Thank you for itendifying this purse.  Would you say it's authentic?



Looks ok but I am not an expert at authenticating. The Coach authentication thread is in the Coach Shopping forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html


----------



## ozmodiar

tonij2000 said:


> This is Whitney Houston's daughter going to her mom's viewing, totally devastated I'm sure. I don't mean to be insensitive but I love her bag, anyone knows which bag it is?



Madison Shoulder Bag 15958


----------



## tonij2000

ozmodiar said:


> Madison Shoulder Bag 15958



I though so but wanted to be certain, thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *kath00* 

                              Can someone tell me what Coach little bag had a picture  (outline) of a parfume bottle on it)?  It is very small (about 8x4") and  pink.  My friend had it with her a few weeks ago and she said she got  it a while ago.  I can't figure out what it is.  Could it have been from  the time they debut'ed the parfums?

Thanks for any and all help!  Katherine            





Hyacinth said:


> These are the only small bags with perfume bottles I have pictures of but there may have been more, maybe a Pouch or Swingpack.





kath00 said:


> Thank you!  I think it was that pattern but a slightly different look (more like the lower one).  Any idea what the item number or name of these cute things is?  I think I need to find one somewhere!  Katherine


Depending on the pattern placement, the items can have slightly different looks. (The pattern is called perfume print.)

The kisslock wristlet is 40518
The zipper wristlet is 40551
The kisslock cosmetic case (below) is 40522


----------



## MedtechCarol

Does anyone know what this *keychain *is? I have an XL Ergo just like this and love the keychain.
Thanks if you can help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ergo-Hobo-Handbag-/260962246530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc28fdf82


----------



## BeenBurned

MedtechCarol said:


> Does anyone know what this *keychain *is? I have an XL Ergo just like this and love the keychain.
> Thanks if you can help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ergo-...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc28fdf82


It's style 92010 and the style name is something like leather letters fob. 

If hunting for it online, beware of a multitude of fakes. Have it authenticated before buying. (There are probably a dozen fakes for each genuine one.)


----------



## kath00

I have another question please.  Can someone help me ID the scarf in this auction.  The seller has the number listed but when I look that one up, it is the wrong number.  I LOVE the scarf but already have the bag.  I hope it's ok to post the auction # (this is not my auction)...

150758089891

BTW, the perfume print tote is to die for.  I MUST have one of those!  

Katherine


----------



## MedtechCarol

BeenBurned said:


> It's style 92010 and the style name is something like leather letters fob.
> 
> If hunting for it online, beware of a multitude of fakes. Have it authenticated before buying. (There are probably a dozen fakes for each genuine one.)


 
Got it- thanks so much!


----------



## Jessi319

These are from an Auction I am watching. I love it because it is strikingly similar to the new Poppy Willis in looks . Which makes me wonder why they even called the new Willis bags by the name of Willis when they aren't really that similar. Especially after seeing this bag (assuming it's authentic) What do you think?  it's 8x8x3 in size.  





By jessi319 at 2012-02-21




By jessi319 at 2012-02-21




By jessi319 at 2012-02-21




By jessi319 at 2012-02-21


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> These are from an Auction I am watching. I love it because it is strikingly similar to the new Poppy Willis in looks . Which makes me wonder why they even called the new Willis bags by the name of Willis when they aren't really that similar. Especially after seeing this bag (assuming it's authentic) What do you think?  it's 8x8x3 in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-02-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-02-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-02-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-02-21



It's a Post Pouch, style 9906.  A smaller version of the Logan which is 9907.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> It's a Post Pouch, style 9906. A smaller version of the Logan which is 9907.


Thank you.  I don't think I've ever seen one before this.  Love it.


----------



## BeenBurned

kath00 said:


> I have another question please.  Can someone help me ID the scarf in this auction.  The seller has the number listed but when I look that one up, it is the wrong number.  I LOVE the scarf but already have the bag.  I hope it's ok to post the auction # (this is not my auction)...
> 
> 150758089891
> 
> BTW, the perfume print tote is to die for.  I MUST have one of those!
> 
> Katherine


She has the wrong style number for the scarf in the title but in the description, she has it correct: 97216

Here's a completed listing for the same item. Maybe the seller might have another:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...JnNj1hm9ssiXwqJqVrrDw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kath00

BeenBurned said:


> She has the wrong style number for the scarf in the title but in the description, she has it correct: 97216
> 
> Here's a completed listing for the same item. Maybe the seller might have another:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...JnNj1hm9ssiXwqJqVrrDw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thank you!  I don't know why I didn't see that.  I guess that's why they pay you big bucks!


----------



## BeenBurned

kath00 said:


> Thank you!  I don't know why I didn't see that.  I guess that's why they pay you big bucks!


 Yeah, right!


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> Thank you.  I don't think I've ever seen one before this.  Love it.




You're welcome.  It is a cute little bag with a nice long strap.  Good luck.


----------



## koach

Ebay item    170786720345
Seller     Guy2sell4you
Coach bracelet

Hello, I'm more curious on what the official name of this bracelet is and if it is indeed a coach product. I had called the coach CS and they were unable to find this particular as described item.   Anyone ID this? And know the original cost on the Coach site, if it was ever there.


----------



## Hyacinth

koach said:


> Ebay item    170786720345
> Seller     Guy2sell4you
> Coach bracelet
> 
> Hello, I'm more curious on what the official name of this bracelet is and if it is indeed a coach product. I had called the coach CS and they were unable to find this particular as described item.   Anyone ID this? And know the original cost on the Coach site, if it was ever there.



Looks ok to me, it came out with the other Pierre LeTan pieces about 2 years ago. The style number was 95005 and I think it was just called a Beach Charm Bracelet. I don't have any prices, sorry. Coach's photo is below.


----------



## koach

Ahhh Thank You Hyacinth!!!  Thank You Thank You 




Hyacinth said:


> Looks ok to me, it came out with the other Pierre LeTan pieces about 2 years ago. The style number was 95005 and I think it was just called a Beach Charm Bracelet. I don't have any prices, sorry. Coach's photo is below.


----------



## Tigerfan

There is a listing now on Ebay for a brand new Coach handbag in the color yuo are looking for. Hope this helps!


----------



## katev

koach said:


> Ebay item 170786720345
> Seller Guy2sell4you
> Coach bracelet
> 
> Hello, I'm more curious on what the official name of this bracelet is and if it is indeed a coach product. I had called the coach CS and they were unable to find this particular as described item. Anyone ID this? And know the original cost on the Coach site, if it was ever there.


 
I have the Pierre Le Tan Sandy Beach Bracelet, Necklace, and Starfish Earrings. I bought them at the outlet a couple of years ago (back when the outlet sold jewelry!) And last year I bought the smaller similar Sandy Pearl necklace, ring, and earrings with PCE. 

The PLT bracelet 95005 originally sold for $198, but I got it at the outlet with a coupon for $40.77 including tax! However, now they are pretty scare and when they show up on ebay they are quite expensive.

Here are comparison pics of the PLT Beach and Sandy Pearl Jewelry. I mix the pieces and wear them interchangebly:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/comparison-modeling-pics-sandy-pearl-plt-beach-jewelry-681023.html


----------



## koach

Hyacinth said:


> Looks ok to me, it came out with the other Pierre LeTan pieces about 2 years ago. The style number was 95005 and I think it was just called a Beach Charm Bracelet. I don't have any prices, sorry. Coach's photo is below.


Thank You KateV Ive written all this info down, I figured there had to be earrings somewhere and a necklace to!
Those larger starfish earrings I LOVE! I have this thing about ocean theme jewelry! They always seen to be have to have items.  
Thank You for those modeling pics, it really does give you a better idea of its size.
KateV is Coach not selling jewelry in the outlets at all?


----------



## katev

koach said:


> Thank You KateV Ive written all this info down, I figured there had to be earrings somewhere and a necklace to!
> Those larger starfish earrings I LOVE! I have this thing about ocean theme jewelry! They always seen to be have to have items.
> Thank You for those modeling pics, it really does give you a better idea of its size.
> KateV is Coach not selling jewelry in the outlets at all?


 
My pleasure! Coach has not been selling jewelry at the outlet for several months now but they do sell it during the online factory sales.


----------



## Heartland

Hi! I own this bag, I bought it off ebay in 2006 or 2007, I think. It was my first coach, I bought it before I really knew much about coach, except that I liked the look of the bags. Can anyone tell me what it is? 





Style number on the creed is A055-9550


----------



## Hyacinth

Heartland said:


> Hi! I own this bag, I bought it off ebay in 2006 or 2007, I think. It was my first coach, I bought it before I really knew much about coach, except that I liked the look of the bags. Can anyone tell me what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style number on the creed is A055-9550



It's a Soho Leather Flap Satchel made in 2005.


----------



## lucegoose

What's this one?? I really am dying to know the name. I typed in the serial number but couldn't find much about it. Thanks!


----------



## LoriB2

That item is sold at the factory stores.  So ask them and they should be able to tell you which collection it's apart of...


----------



## HildyLee

posted in wrong area


----------



## kdennis

Can anyone verify that the Coach Classic Stewardess bag is only 7 1/4" long?   The Coach Stewardess bag is listed as much longer.


----------



## lucegoose

LoriB2 said:


> That item is sold at the factory stores.  So ask them and they should be able to tell you which collection it's apart of...


Thanks! So you mean the outlet stores? I hear it's an old item so I am not sure if they'll have it.


----------



## Hyacinth

kdennis said:


> Can anyone verify that the Coach Classic Stewardess bag is only 7 1/4" long?   The Coach Stewardess bag is listed as much longer.



Where are you seeing those measurements? Please post an auction number or URL.

The Stewardess is usually measured at 10 or 11 inches wide. If there's a listing for a bag that's only 7 1/4 inches it's probably NOT a Stewardess Bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *LoriB2* 

                              That item is sold at the factory stores.  So ask them and they  should be able to tell you which collection it's apart of...     




lucegoose said:


> Thanks! So you mean the outlet stores? I hear it's an old item so I am not sure if they'll have it.



True, that's not very good advice since the style was made almost 7 years ago and I doubt if anyone at any Factory Store will have worked there long enough to remember.

Also why waste your time going to or even phoning anyone at a Factory store for that kind of information? That's what this thread is for, after all. It was called a Hamptons Pebbled Leather Carryall Business Tote, made in 2005, so it was from the Hamptons or Hamptons Business line.


----------



## kdennis

Hyacinth said:


> Where are you seeing those measurements? Please post an auction number or URL.
> 
> The Stewardess is usually measured at 10 or 11 inches wide. If there's a listing for a bag that's only 7 1/4 inches it's probably NOT a Stewardess Bag.



This is what is on the coach.com website.

COACH CLASSIC LEATHER STEWARDESS  BAG
      $358.00   
  style:17996




   Overall rating 
 ugc.coach.com/9059/5_0/5/rating.gif
 5 /  5  


  coach.com/wcsstore/Coach_US/images/bazaar_voice/seereviews.jpg

   The Stewardess Bag, first  introduced in 1977, is a simple, classic design that marries great function with  beautiful Coach leather. Crafted in a lightweight update of our original Glove  Tanned, its one of five limited edition reissues of archival Coach  designs.

Retro Glove Tan leather 
Inside and outside pockets 
Turnlock closure 
Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear 
7 1/4" (L) x 10 1/2" (H) x 4 3/4" (W)


----------



## johndm

Didn't that stewardess bag used to come with some sort of attachment device to clip onto the top or front of a rolling carryon?


----------



## Hyacinth

kdennis said:


> This is what is on the coach.com website.
> 
> COACH CLASSIC LEATHER STEWARDESS  BAG
> $358.00
> style:17996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall rating
> ugc.coach.com/9059/5_0/5/rating.gif
> 5 /  5
> 
> 
> coach.com/wcsstore/Coach_US/images/bazaar_voice/seereviews.jpg
> 
> The Stewardess Bag, first  introduced in 1977, is a simple, classic design that marries great function with  beautiful Coach leather. Crafted in a lightweight update of our original Glove  Tanned, it&#8217;s one of five limited edition reissues of archival Coach  designs.
> 
> Retro Glove Tan leather
> Inside and outside pockets
> Turnlock closure
> Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear
> 7 1/4" (L) x 10 1/2" (H) x 4 3/4" (W)


The Coach website messed up the measurements and they're apparently too lazy to correct them.. If you try searching the main Coach forum for "Stewardess bag measurements" as POSTS you'll probably find more information.


----------



## kdennis

Hyacinth said:


> The Coach website messed up the measurements and they're apparently too lazy to correct them.. If you try searching the main Coach forum for "Stewardess bag measurements" as POSTS you'll probably find more information.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## annesinful

Hi ladies.
I m new to this forum but before buying my new coach from eBay, i wanted to do some homework to make sure i haven't bought something fake neither from some coach outlets. Yes, I would say that i m not a fan of outlet purses at all, not because of the quality reasons or any other but i am just _obsessed_ with 'Coach Boutique bags' because of their 'originality' but under a reasonable price.

Anyways i have question and seek some help regarding this issue. I just bought MADISON PATENT LEATHER LINDSEY PLUM BAG from eBay. So i asked the seller to make sure that it must not be some coach factory outlet item neither should it bare any bulls eye or target sign. So she was adamant that its from Coach Boutique Store and i trusted her. I just got bag and got disappointed to see a light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side with the serial number on the coach creed G1193-18627, but the surprising thing is, it has the FP tag on it plus with the Coach factory tag.

Now please help me find out what store does it originally belong to?

Brief info:

Serial number : G1193-18627
Light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side
Full Price tag with coach factory tag as well.

Thanx please respond asap )


----------



## Bag Fetish

annesinful said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.
> I m new to this forum but before buying my new coach from eBay, i wanted to do some homework to make sure i haven't bought something fake neither from some coach outlets. Yes, I would say that i m not a fan of outlet purses at all, not because of the quality reasons or any other but i am just obsessed with 'Coach Boutique bags' because of their 'originality' but under a reasonable price.
> 
> Anyways i have question and seek some help regarding this issue. I just bought MADISON PATENT LEATHER LINDSEY PLUM BAG from eBay. So i asked the seller to make sure that it must not be some coach factory outlet item neither should it bare any bulls eye or target sign. So she was adamant that its from Coach Boutique Store and i trusted her. I just got bag and got disappointed to see a light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side with the serial number on the coach creed G1193-18627, but the surprising thing is, it has the FP tag on it plus with the Coach factory tag.
> 
> Now please help me find out what store does it originally belong to?
> 
> Brief info:
> 
> Serial number : G1193-18627
> Light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side
> Full Price tag with coach factory tag as well.
> 
> Thanx please respond asap )



Not sure why you're posting this here as you know what bag you have.. 
You question is ??
Yes it's a delete from the fp store and was sent to the outlet.. This the bullseye"it's a delete" no longer sold in the fp store.


----------



## Heartland

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Soho Leather Flap Satchel made in 2005.



Thanks so much!


----------



## LoriB2

You are right but if you give them the style number that located on the creed stamp they would be able to tell you the name of the bag as well.


----------



## kathy2614

Does anyone know if there was another classic coach handbag made with a wooden dowel at the top other than the Willis or Station Bag?  I have a green leather bag with a dowel across the top that has a wider body. Trying to identify.  Will post pictures later.


----------



## Hyacinth

LoriB2 said:


> You are right but if you give them the style number that located on the creed stamp they would be able to tell you the name of the bag as well.



Please, when replying to a specific post, use the QUOTE button so we know who you're replying to - that's probably mentioned in the Forum FAQs. It's always a good idea to read them.

Secondly, if you're replying to me and post 4191 specifically, I _did_ give the style name. If you want to double-check it on your computer, go right ahead. Some of us actually _do_ keep records and old catalogs. 

And if you work in a Coach store as you seem to have suggested, I'm sure you and all other SAs have better things to do with your time than looking up style numbers, whether by phone or in person. (Did _you_ take the time to look it up, BTW?)

That's why we have an "ID This Coach Item" thread. And if we _can't_ ID an item, we'll suggest calling Coach's CS number as a last resort, NOT bothering a store employee.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Does anyone know if there was another classic coach handbag made with a wooden dowel at the top other than the Willis or Station Bag?  I have a green leather bag with a dowel across the top that has a wider body. Trying to identify.  Will post pictures later.



There were quite a few bags with dowels, but as you said we need to see photos and serial numbers as well. If there aren't any letters of the alphabet in the serial number, we also need to know the measurements. (The Station Bag didn't have a dowel, BTW).


----------



## Hyacinth

johndm said:


> Didn't that stewardess bag used to come with some sort of attachment device to clip onto the top or front of a rolling carryon?



I haven't seen any mention of that in any of the catalogs.


----------



## BeenBurned

annesinful said:


> Hi ladies.
> I m new to this forum but before buying my new coach from eBay, i wanted to do some homework to make sure i haven't bought something fake neither from some coach outlets. Yes, I would say that i m not a fan of outlet purses at all, not because of the quality reasons or any other but i am just _obsessed_ with 'Coach Boutique bags' because of their 'originality' but under a reasonable price.
> 
> Anyways i have question and seek some help regarding this issue. I just bought MADISON PATENT LEATHER LINDSEY PLUM BAG from eBay. So i asked the seller to make sure that it must not be some coach factory outlet item neither should it bare any bulls eye or target sign. So she was adamant that its from Coach Boutique Store and i trusted her. I just got bag and got disappointed to see a light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side with the serial number on the coach creed G1193-18627, but the surprising thing is, it has the FP tag on it plus with the Coach factory tag.
> 
> Now please help me find out what store does it originally belong to?
> 
> Brief info:
> 
> Serial number : G1193-18627
> Light imprint of bulls eye on the right hand side
> Full Price tag with coach factory tag as well.
> 
> Thanx please respond asap )





Bag Fetish said:


> Not sure why you're posting this here as you know what bag you have..
> You question is ??
> Yes it's a delete from the fp store and was sent to the outlet.. This the bullseye"it's a delete" no longer sold in the fp store.


Are you questioning authenticity? Are you questioning quality? 

I'm not sure why you care whether a bag has a bullet or not as long as it's a boutique bag. Understand that if you want a boutique bag that was never sent to the outlets, the seller paid full price for it, so in order for that seller to recoup her investment (plus make a bit of profit) you'll have to pay way more than you probably paid for that same bag. Because your seller was a savvy enough shopper to get it from the outlet, she paid less than retail so you got a deal.

If you are questioning authenticity, see post #1 for the posting format and post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109

*ETA*: I'm not sure what your aversion is regarding items from the outlet. In the olden days, "outlets" had a reputation and connotation that they were where the damaged, irregular and second quality items went. Nowadays, that's not the case. Although sometimes shopworn items do get sent to outlets, most outlet items are* first quality,* either boutique deletes or MFF (made for factory) items.


----------



## kathy2614

kathy2614 said:


> Does anyone know if there was another classic coach handbag made with a wooden dowel at the top other than the Willis or Station Bag?  I have a green leather bag with a dowel across the top that has a wider body. Trying to identify.  Will post pictures later.



Okay.  Here are the pictures.  Sorry about the reference to the Station Bag.


----------



## annesinful

BeenBurned said:


> Are you questioning authenticity? Are you questioning quality?
> 
> I'm not sure why you care whether a bag has a bullet or not as long as it's a boutique bag. Understand that if you want a boutique bag that was never sent to the outlets, the seller paid full price for it, so in order for that seller to recoup her investment (plus make a bit of profit) you'll have to pay way more than you probably paid for that same bag. Because your seller was a savvy enough shopper to get it from the outlet, she paid less than retail so you got a deal.
> 
> If you are questioning authenticity, see post #1 for the posting format and post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109
> 
> *ETA*: I'm not sure what your aversion is regarding items from the outlet. In the olden days, "outlets" had a reputation and connotation that they were where the damaged, irregular and second quality items went. Nowadays, that's not the case. Although sometimes shopworn items do get sent to outlets, most outlet items are* first quality,* either boutique deletes or MFF (made for factory) items.




Thank you for reply. I just wanted to confirm that. I think every person has its own requirement before buying anything. Perhaps this is mine and many others i have seen on this forum with same obsession. To tell you, a bullet does appear a little cheap and same bags without any bullet print, are being 
sold on eBay too but i was a bit impatient and bought it without much speculation. 
)


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> Okay.  Here are the pictures.  Sorry about the reference to the Station Bag.



I'm guessing that it's about 11x9 inches? It looks like a genuine Logan Bag, probably from around 1992-93.


----------



## whateve

Just saw these two very interesting bags listed on ebay. Any information about them would be appreciated.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd1334a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd13098


----------



## lizziejean3

I'd like to know what year this Legacy cosmetic was released and the original price.  #40674  Thanks!


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> I'm guessing that it's about 11x9 inches? It looks like a genuine Logan Bag, probably from around 1992-93.



It does measure 9 x 11.  So it's a LOGAN Bag?  Any more info?  I have had it for a couple of years.


----------



## DemRam

whateve said:


> Just saw these two very interesting bags listed on ebay. Any information about them would be appreciated.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd1334a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd13098




I don't doubt that they are both Legitimate Bonnie Cashin designs.  I don't know the "names" but I wouldn't hesitate to bid. 

ETA:  These are not mine.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Just saw these two very interesting bags listed on ebay. Any information about them would be appreciated.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd1334a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd13098



I can't help, but I'm not getting a good vibe from the first bag. Does the lining look like it hasn't been sewn in correctly?

BTW, according to what I saw posted here a while back, Cashin Coach bags can't be given a bath, it will cause damage.


----------



## Hyacinth

kathy2614 said:


> It does measure 9 x 11.  So it's a LOGAN Bag?  Any more info?  I have had it for a couple of years.



No, just that it sold for about $228 in 1993.


----------



## noshoepolish

I have 2 of the buckets at home.  Let me check them later or tomorrow AM.



Hyacinth said:


> I can't help, but I'm not getting a good vibe from the first bag. Does the lining look like it hasn't been sewn in correctly?
> 
> BTW, according to what I saw posted here a while back, Cashin Coach bags can't be given a bath, it will cause damage.


----------



## DemRam

Hyacinth said:


> I can't help, but I'm not getting a good vibe from the first bag. Does the lining look like it hasn't been sewn in correctly?
> 
> BTW, according to what I saw posted here a while back, Cashin Coach bags can't be given a bath, it will cause damage.





noshoepolish said:


> I have 2 of the buckets at home.  Let me check them later or tomorrow AM.




I have 2 authentic  Bonnie Cashin bags with the striped lining.  Both of them have the lining that "buckles" up and doesn't stick flat to the leather.

I see nothing wrong with the bag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I can't help, but I'm not getting a good vibe from the first bag. Does the lining look like it hasn't been sewn in correctly?
> 
> BTW, according to what I saw posted here a while back, Cashin Coach bags can't be given a bath, it will cause damage.


I think that is probably true for any bag with a lining or more than one color. If it were something really worth restoring, I guess you could remove the lining, wash the purse and lining, and then put them back together.
I think that lining on the first bag just looks messed up because it has been folded the wrong way.


----------



## noshoepolish

DemRam thanks for posting.  I am at work.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I think that is probably true for any bag with a lining or more than one color. If it were something really worth restoring, I guess you could remove the lining, wash the purse and lining, and then put them back together.
> I think that lining on the first bag just looks messed up because it has been folded the wrong way.



You're probably right, I never really looked closely at the Cashin bags - sorry if I created a panic! 

I don't think I'd risk washing the lining though. I'd worry that it might either fade or shrink since it's cotton, isn't it?


----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> I have 2 authentic  Bonnie Cashin bags with the striped lining.  Both of them have the lining that "buckles" up and doesn't stick flat to the leather.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with the bag.



Thanks, DemRam! I stand corrected.

Do you know if the Cashin bags can be given a "Coach bath"? I thought someone posted here about a year ago that they shouldn't be washed.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> You're probably right, I never really looked closely at the Cashin bags - sorry if I created a panic!
> 
> I don't think I'd risk washing the lining though. I'd worry that it might either fade or shrink since it's cotton, isn't it?


Probably. I think that if you use vinegar or lemon you might be able to make it colorfast but I don't know if I would risk it. I don't think it would shrink if you used cold water and didn't use the dryer. I think that it would probably fade but that might be preferable to a bunch of dirt.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Just saw these two very interesting bags listed on ebay. Any information about them would be appreciated.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd1334a
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vtg-Bo...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item53ebd13098





DemRam said:


> I don't doubt that they are both Legitimate Bonnie Cashin designs.  I don't know the "names" but I wouldn't hesitate to bid.
> 
> ETA:  These are not mine.





Hyacinth said:


> I can't help, but I'm not getting a good vibe from the first bag. Does the lining look like it hasn't been sewn in correctly?
> 
> BTW, according to what I saw posted here a while back, Cashin Coach bags can't be given a bath, it will cause damage.


Ah!! This is one time that I can answer a question that Hyacinth and DemRam can't on an older bag. 

The first bag is absolutely an authentic Cashin bag. I actually had the identical bag with the tag included. Here are some pictures showing the lining, the black Coach plaque, the tag (both sides) and the paperwork for the harness leather.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Ah!! This is one time that I can answer a question that Hyacinth and DemRam can't on an older bag.
> 
> The first bag is absolutely an authentic Cashin bag. I actually had the identical bag with the tag included. Here are some pictures showing the lining, the black Coach plaque, the tag (both sides) and the paperwork for the harness leather.



Cool! Another set of photos for the collection.


----------



## Bagomania

Nice!


----------



## Bagomania

Hi everyone,

I need your help to ID these two bags which I bought years ago directly from Coach stores. I would like to know their names and the year they are made.

FYI, the red and white bag is made of cream suede and red patent trimmings. The date code is K33-9277. As for the monogramed bag, the date code is J0768-11437.

Pls view the photos here.
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1322161-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1350231-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1401041-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1323052-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1358181-1.jpg
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1354551-1.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Ah!! This is one time that I can answer a question that Hyacinth and DemRam can't on an older bag.
> 
> The first bag is absolutely an authentic Cashin bag. I actually had the identical bag with the tag included. Here are some pictures showing the lining, the black Coach plaque, the tag (both sides) and the paperwork for the harness leather.


Wow, yours looks so nice! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## DemRam

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, DemRam! I stand corrected.
> 
> Do you know if the Cashin bags can be given a "Coach bath"? I thought someone posted here about a year ago that they shouldn't be washed.





whateve said:


> Probably. I think that if you use vinegar or lemon you might be able to make it colorfast but I don't know if I would risk it. I don't think it would shrink if you used cold water and didn't use the dryer. I think that it would probably fade but that might be preferable to a bunch of dirt.




I've never tried a bath on a Cashin lined bag, but I don't think I would risk it.  If there is absolutely no other way to salvage it I probably would try what "whateve" suggests and just cross my fingers that the lining doesn't bleed on the leather or shrink and fade.  

I note that the striped lining on both of my bags will pull part way out of the bag from the bottom, but only part way.  The top portion of the lining seems to be adhered to the inside leather.

Love BeenBurned's perfect bag.


----------



## noshoepolish

I have the twin.  I think we got them from the same seller a few years back.



BeenBurned said:


> Ah!! This is one time that I can answer a question that Hyacinth and DemRam can't on an older bag.
> 
> The first bag is absolutely an authentic Cashin bag. I actually had the identical bag with the tag included. Here are some pictures showing the lining, the black Coach plaque, the tag (both sides) and the paperwork for the harness leather.


----------



## kathy2614

Hyacinth said:


> No, just that it sold for about $228 in 1993.



As always, thank you Hyacinth for your expertise.


----------



## noshoepolish

On mine, the sides are glued down.  My bet is the glue deteriorated over time.  I will post photos once I get my ancient Dell rebooted.



noshoepolish said:


> I have the twin. I think we got them from the same seller a few years back.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bagomania said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your help to ID these two bags which I bought years ago directly from Coach stores. I would like to know their names and the year they are made.
> 
> FYI, the red and white bag is made of cream suede and red patent trimmings. The date code is K33-9277. As for the monogramed bag, the date code is J0768-11437.
> 
> Pls view the photos here.
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1322161-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1350231-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1401041-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1323052-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1358181-1.jpg
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s373/bagomania/2012-03-02_1354551-1.jpg
> 
> Thank you!



The first style is a Suede Turnlock Satchel from 2003.
The second is a Signature Bleecker Duffle from 2007.


----------



## Bagomania

Hyacinth said:


> The first style is a Suede Turnlock Satchel from 2003.
> The second is a Signature Bleecker Duffle from 2007.



Thank you very much, Hyacinth! I am impressed! I think you are a walking encyclopedia for Coach. hahaha...

Oh wow! I did not even know that I had the satchel for so long! I hardly used it cos it gets dirty very easily. Think it is time for me to "archive" it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Wow, yours looks so nice! Thanks for posting the pictures!


Thanks for the compliment and you're welcome.


noshoepolish said:


> I have the twin.  I think we got them from the same seller a few years back.


Yup, we bought from the same seller. She had 2 NWT bags, you bought one and I loved it and bought the other.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bagomania said:


> Thank you very much, Hyacinth! I am impressed! I think you are a walking encyclopedia for Coach. hahaha...
> 
> Oh wow! I did not even know that I had the satchel for so long! I hardly used it cos it gets dirty very easily. Think it is time for me to "archive" it.



You're welcome!


----------



## FreeportThrift

Can someone help me id them and give suggested selling prices,

Thanks,
Will at freeportthrift


----------



## Hyacinth

FreeportThrift said:


> Can someone help me id them and give suggested selling prices,
> 
> Thanks,
> Will at freeportthrift



We don't quote values or prices, sorry. We also need more help in identifying these, specifically a photo of the stamp or patch inside each item with the creed statement and serial number. If there's no creed stamp or patch we need photos of the inside, front and back along with measurements.

Once you have names and style numbers, you can check Ebay and see what those styles have been listed and sold for.


----------



## FreeportThrift

Hyacinth said:


> We don't quote values or prices, sorry. We also need more help in identifying these, specifically a photo of the stamp or patch inside each item with the creed statement and serial number. If there's no creed stamp or patch we need photos of the inside, front and back along with measurements.
> 
> Once you have names and style numbers, you can check Ebay and see what those styles have been listed and sold for.


 

The brown leather says foc-9816
red plaid h3j-9361
green plaid h2j-8939
the yellow one says made in china only

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hyacinth

FreeportThrift said:


> The brown leather says foc-9816
> red plaid h3j-9361
> green plaid h2j-8939
> the yellow one says made in china only
> 
> Thanks for your help



There's no way to be sure any of them are genuine without more photos, _so this is a tentative identification only based just on the posted numbers, and not an authentication._

Brown leather - that style number shows up in hundreds of fakes. If genuine, it would be a Medium Slim Leather Duffle

Red Plaid - Holiday Plaid 2002 Demi or Pouch

Green Plaid - Holiday Plaid 2002 Hobo or Duffle

yellow - some kind of Signature Wristlet


----------



## SophiaLee

Hello ladies. Hope it's ok to post an auction link here? 

I need to identify the wallet in this auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-S...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfecfaad8

My stepdaughter already has the bag in the auction so I only need the wallet but I'm unsure how to search for it without knowing the name. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

SophiaLee said:


> Hello ladies. Hope it's ok to post an auction link here?
> 
> I need to identify the wallet in this auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-S...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfecfaad8
> 
> My stepdaughter already has the bag in the auction so I only need the wallet but I'm unsure how to search for it without knowing the name. Thank you!


The wallet picture appears to have the tag in one of the pockets. Can you email the seller to ask what the style number is? (It's in the upper left corner of the tag.) 

Then you can search that style number.


----------



## SophiaLee

BeenBurned said:


> The wallet picture appears to have the tag in one of the pockets. Can you email the seller to ask what the style number is? (It's in the upper left corner of the tag.)
> 
> Then you can search that style number.



I'll do that. Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

SophiaLee said:


> Hello ladies. Hope it's ok to post an auction link here?
> 
> I need to identify the wallet in this auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-S...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfecfaad8
> 
> My stepdaughter already has the bag in the auction so I only need the wallet but I'm unsure how to search for it without knowing the name. Thank you!



I think it's style 45692, Soho Signature Buckle Compact Clutch. Here's what comes up when Searching Ebay using the Search descriptions link:
http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...50&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1

Please check to be sure that's the right style.


----------



## mellohoee

So I've authenticated my bag but can't, for the life of me, figure out the correct name of the bag! Any help would be greatly appreciated 

#MO50-464


----------



## PrincessBailey

Identify this wristlet?


----------



## BeenBurned

mellohoee said:


> So I've authenticated my bag but can't, for the life of me, figure out the correct name of the bag! Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> #MO50-464


I believe its called a Hamptons patchwork hobo and is from 2005.


----------



## SophiaLee

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's style 45692, Soho Signature Buckle Compact Clutch. Here's what comes up when Searching Ebay using the Search descriptions link:
> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...50&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1
> 
> Please check to be sure that's the right style.



That's definitely it. Thank you so much


----------



## Hyacinth

mellohoee said:


> So I've authenticated my bag but can't, for the life of me, figure out the correct name of the bag! Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> #MO50-464



Hamptons Weekend Patchwork Hobo was the full name according to the catalog.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Hi!  Can someone help me ID this french wallet?  I bought this years ago at a coach factory store.  I looked through the wallet thread and tried a search but couldn't figure it out.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  Can someone help me ID this french wallet?  I bought this years ago at a coach factory store.  I looked through the wallet thread and tried a search but couldn't figure it out.  Thanks in advance for your help!



They made several similar styles but I think this one was called a Piped Polished French Purse With Frame. It's shown in the Spring 2004 catalog as style 7850 for $188, and the color is probably Hibiscus.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Hyacinth said:


> They made several similar styles but I think this one was called a Piped Polished French Purse With Frame. It's shown in the Spring 2004 catalog as style 7850 for $188, and the color is probably Hibiscus.



Thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

Hyacinth said:


> Cool! Another set of photos for the collection.


 
Sorry it took so long but my imaging software got messed up with some update:


----------



## Hyacinth

noshoepolish said:


> Sorry it took so long but my imaging software got messed up with some update:



Thanks, Noshoepolish! Love the 1966 Handbag Design Award medals too!


----------



## genuine_whimsy

I purchased this bag secondhand (this is not my picture, it's the result of my googling the serial number). Hoping you guys can tell me what kind of bag it is! Thanks!
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6957587639_44203f1bb2.jpg


----------



## PrincessBailey

Can someone I'd my wristlet, please?


----------



## Hyacinth

genuine_whimsy said:


> I purchased this bag secondhand (this is not my picture, it's the result of my googling the serial number). Hoping you guys can tell me what kind of bag it is! Thanks!
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6957587639_44203f1bb2.jpg



If you could post the serial number you Googled it would make things easier.

But we cant tell you if YOUR bag is genuine without photos of it. Many Coach styles have been very well faked.


----------



## Hyacinth

PrincessBailey said:


> Can someone I'd my wristlet, please?



It looks like a Heritage Stripe Coated Canvas style possibly made for the Factory Stores. Those names aren't available on Coach's website. If you still have the price tag please post a photo of it.


----------



## bravorodrig

Hello everyone!  It's been a really long time since I've been around.  I had 2 babies in one year and all my time/money goes towards them and working.  Anyhow, I was in Spain last month and stumbled upon a little boutique inside a Corte Ingles store (think Macy's but better and bigger).  Coach is a relatively new brand there and when I told the sa that I have a collection he got all excited.  He "made me" buy (I have to blame someone!!!) a bag which he described as a limited edition.  It's an embossed crocodile, a round satchel with a little lock in front.  Kinda looks like a Kristin or Madison collection, (the Erin particularly) but I have no idea which it is.  He removed all the tags and everything (gasp, I know!! the kids were crying and my attention was elsewhere).  I haven't been able to find a picture online and don't have one with me.  I got it with a 50% discount, plus the 10% discount they give tourists and the 18% tax they return when you exit Spain, less than 400 american.  I got it in brown but it was also available in beige.  It's a stunning bag, beautiful leather.  Any ideas which bag it is???


----------



## JAG1017

Hi there! New to PurseForums, and new to collecting vintage/classic Coach! I acquired a black Willis bag from a friend and was hooked. Even more so after I gave it a good polish and conditioning 

Anyway, here's the reason for this post. I recently found a mini flap-front shoulder bag at Goodwill. I believe it to be vintage, but I haven't had any luck ID'ing it via the Google. 

First, description: 
- black leather
- 5"h x 7"w x 2"d, strap drop 20" (all measurements approximate)
- one of the spring-clips for the strap has a tiny anchor embossed on it (see photos; I don't know if this means anything or not)
- there's an asymmetric organizational pocket on the front of the bag, under the flap
- interior has a built-in pinch-close change purse, and the creed/serial# are inside this (again, see photos - it's kind of hard to describe); there are no zippers anywhere on the purse
- serial# 966-7712 (no luck Googling that, either)

The photos I've posted below are "befores." It's a little beat up, but it looks SO MUCH BETTER now that I've polished & conditioned it. I'll post the transformation over in the other thread. It's definitely well-worn, but now that it's been cleaned up it looks quite respectable 

Any help in identifying this piece is much appreciated! Thanks, all! 

Oh, it should be noted that neither of my bags had the hangtag with them when I acquired them. IIUC I can call Coach customer service and get those replaced, yes?

Anyway, PHOTOS: 




before by 41_N, on Flickr




before by 41_N, on Flickr




before by 41_N, on Flickr




before by 41_N, on Flickr




before by 41_N, on Flickr


----------



## Hyacinth

JAG1017 said:


> Hi there! New to PurseForums, and new to collecting vintage/classic Coach! I acquired a black Willis bag from a friend and was hooked. Even more so after I gave it a good polish and conditioning
> 
> Anyway, here's the reason for this post. I recently found a mini flap-front shoulder bag at Goodwill. I believe it to be vintage, but I haven't had any luck ID'ing it via the Google.
> 
> First, description:
> - black leather
> - 5"h x 7"w x 2"d, strap drop 20" (all measurements approximate)
> - one of the spring-clips for the strap has a tiny anchor embossed on it (see photos; I don't know if this means anything or not)
> - there's an asymmetric organizational pocket on the front of the bag, under the flap
> - interior has a built-in pinch-close change purse, and the creed/serial# are inside this (again, see photos - it's kind of hard to describe); there are no zippers anywhere on the purse
> - serial# 966-7712 (no luck Googling that, either)
> 
> The photos I've posted below are "befores." It's a little beat up, but it looks SO MUCH BETTER now that I've polished & conditioned it. I'll post the transformation over in the other thread. It's definitely well-worn, but now that it's been cleaned up it looks quite respectable
> 
> Any help in identifying this piece is much appreciated! Thanks, all!
> 
> Oh, it should be noted that neither of my bags had the hangtag with them when I acquired them. IIUC I can call Coach customer service and get those replaced, yes?
> 
> Anyway, PHOTOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before by 41_N, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before by 41_N, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before by 41_N, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before by 41_N, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before by 41_N, on Flickr



Googling the serial number on vintage bags won't tell you anything since there's no identifying information in older serial numbers. You may want to read the Salearea Guides when you have time, there's a lot of information in them on older classic and vintage bags:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

Yours is at least 25 years old, maybe as old as 35 - definitely qualifies as "vintage" - and is an original Shoulder Purse, style 9385, made in NYC. It's impossible to tell exactly when it was made since early Coaches didn't have year codes either, but it's the same style that Coach just brought back in their Classics line but in thinner leather:
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...Keyword=classics&cacheKeyword=CLASSICS#104321

They give the Intro date as 1974 although yours is probably a bit more recent. And yes, you can call Coach for a replacement hangtag, have the bag and serial number available when you call.

Nice find! 

_Edited to add: _ just noticed that the new version doesn't list the Kisslock Coin purse inside which is a shame if they eliminated it. You can see it in this 1986 catalog though:


----------



## lucegoose

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *LoriB2*
> 
> That item is sold at the factory stores.  So ask them and they  should be able to tell you which collection it's apart of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, that's not very good advice since the style was made almost 7 years ago and I doubt if anyone at any Factory Store will have worked there long enough to remember.
> 
> Also why waste your time going to or even phoning anyone at a Factory store for that kind of information? That's what this thread is for, after all. It was called a Hamptons Pebbled Leather Carryall Business Tote, made in 2005, so it was from the Hamptons or Hamptons Business line.



YAY! Thank you very much!! I knew it they prob had the keyword "pebbled leather" in it lol. Very helpful.  THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## VanessaJean

Any ID on this bag? I think it's a Madison piece. 

http://pei.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell...ISON-HANDBAG-BLACK-LEATHER-W0QQAdIdZ361168454


----------



## Hyacinth

VanessaJean said:


> Any ID on this bag? I think it's a Madison piece.
> 
> http://pei.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell...ISON-HANDBAG-BLACK-LEATHER-W0QQAdIdZ361168454



If it's genuine it's a Madison Leather Magazine Tote.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## JAG1017

Hyacinth said:


> Googling the serial number on vintage bags won't tell you anything since there's no identifying information in older serial numbers. You may want to read the Salearea Guides when you have time, there's a lot of information in them on older classic and vintage bags:
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg
> 
> Yours is at least 25 years old, maybe as old as 35 - definitely qualifies as "vintage" - and is an original Shoulder Purse, style 9385, made in NYC. It's impossible to tell exactly when it was made since early Coaches didn't have year codes either, but it's the same style that Coach just brought back in their Classics line but in thinner leather:
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...Keyword=classics&cacheKeyword=CLASSICS#104321
> 
> They give the Intro date as 1974 although yours is probably a bit more recent. And yes, you can call Coach for a replacement hangtag, have the bag and serial number available when you call.
> 
> Nice find!
> 
> _Edited to add: _ just noticed that the new version doesn't list the Kisslock Coin purse inside which is a shame if they eliminated it. You can see it in this 1986 catalog though:



Thank you for the info! The coin purse detail was what really had me confused... I tried Googling all kinds of keyword combos to figure out when they offered/stopped offering that style. The asymmetric card/organizer pocket in front isn't on the current version, either, it's just a slip pocket the whole length of the purse. 

Anyhoo... I appreciate your knowledge and research


----------



## PittsburghGal

I am trying to find out the name of this coach bag. I know its a diaper bag because it comes with a changing pad and should strap. I emailed the seller of this bag and they don't know the name or style number. I would really appreciate any help with this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-USED-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6861245836366808912


----------



## whateve

PittsburghGal said:


> I am trying to find out the name of this coach bag. I know its a diaper bag because it comes with a changing pad and should strap. I emailed the seller of this bag and they don't know the name or style number. I would really appreciate any help with this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-USED-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6861245836366808912


I believe this is a Daisy signature (made for factory) diaper bag. Style number F14871.


----------



## PittsburghGal

Thanks


----------



## VanessaJean

Random question but does anyone know the style number for the XL Maggie?


----------



## noshoepolish

VanessaJean said:


> Random question but does anyone know the style number for the XL Maggie?



13902 was the original leather Maggie.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! Is it the biggest one made?


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes.  




VanessaJean said:


> Thanks! Is it the biggest one made?


----------



## whateve

What is this? thanks! It's about 6" wide by 5" tall by 4.5" deep.


----------



## Nekolassa

Ladies, I'm new, well kind of sort of  - I've been stalking this site for like a year .  I am an ebay seller and buyer and have been in love with Coach for as long as I can remember.  So you're asking yourselves - so what? why is she posting here?  

Well, I am thinking about rehabbing a Bonnie Cashin bag and I have read all about the steps to do so - Thank you ladies, your wisdom is appreciated.  Please see link below, in your honest opinion, is this worth it?  Let me know your thoughts and thanks again!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110835611596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## DemRam

Nekolassa said:


> Ladies, I'm new, well kind of sort of  - I've been stalking this site for like a year .  I am an ebay seller and buyer and have been in love with Coach for as long as I can remember.  So you're asking yourselves - so what? why is she posting here?
> 
> Well, I am thinking about rehabbing a Bonnie Cashin bag and I have read all about the steps to do so - Thank you ladies, your wisdom is appreciated.  Please see link below, in your honest opinion, is this worth it?  Let me know your thoughts and thanks again!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110835611596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Welcome.  Yes, it's absolutely worth it.  That a 2001 remake of Cashin's Body Bag and the originals are impossible to find.

Post your pictures on the thread below and you'll get all kinds of great helpful information.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-74.html


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? thanks! It's about 6" wide by 5" tall by 4.5" deep.



It's called an Emmie Flap and it's genuine.


----------



## teerash

Anyone know what this bag is?
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._118575014849272_1080368_729461848_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's called an Emmie Flap and it's genuine.


Thanks! I couldn't find another one on the Internet. It's funny I keep finding these unusual styles in white since I would expect the white to be least likely to survive in decent condition.


----------



## whateve

teerash said:


> Anyone know what this bag is?
> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._118575014849272_1080368_729461848_n.jpg?dl=1


This is a Leah op art from 2008, I believe. It came in 3 different sizes. This appears to be the medium size, I think, which is about 16" across the top, and is style number 13142. It is coated canvas and the lining is blue. It has the turnlock pocket in the front and a slip pocket in the back. I love this style.
Counterfeiters love to copy this print.


----------



## cinza

prehistoric coach.. 
pre musette... NYC (of course..)
seam in the back... 

thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! I couldn't find another one on the Internet. It's funny I keep finding these unusual styles in white since I would expect the white to be least likely to survive in decent condition.



Remember that it's also the color most likely to have been re-dyed or, heaven forbid, re-touched with shoe polish. Always ask about any re-touching before bidding on white bags - that way if the seller says it hasn't been retouched or redyed and you get it and find out it has been, you have a legitimate case for a SNAD.


----------



## Hyacinth

cinza said:


> prehistoric coach..
> pre musette... NYC (of course..)
> seam in the back...
> 
> thank you



We need the measurements of the bag, a way to enlarge the photos, and a photo of the creed stamp.


----------



## cinza

Hyacinth said:


> We need the measurements of the bag, a way to enlarge the photos, and a photo of the creed stamp.



It measures 15 across  and 10 to top of compartment with flap open...  4 inches deep on bottom (except it pouches out to 6 or more)

thank you... I hope the photos work


----------



## Hyacinth

cinza said:


> It measures 15 across  and 10 to top of compartment with flap open...  4 inches deep on bottom (except it pouches out to 6 or more)
> 
> thank you... I hope the photos work



Sorry, no idea.


----------



## cinza

thanks...


----------



## ozmodiar

cinza said:


> It measures 15 across  and 10 to top of compartment with flap open...  4 inches deep on bottom (except it pouches out to 6 or more)
> 
> thank you... I hope the photos work





Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, no idea.



It's some kind of Field Bag, isn't it? I'm not good with specific older styles, but Coach has made many variations of the Field Bag over the years. It's even part of the current Coach Classics line.


----------



## cinza

ozmodiar said:


> It's some kind of Field Bag, isn't it? I'm not good with specific older styles, but Coach has made many variations of the Field Bag over the years. It's even part of the current Coach Classics line.



thats a good way to think about it... but each bag had a name..  this was followed by the Musette.. then the Carrier..  

Its so old... does anyone know  if there were catalogs of this stuff


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Remember that it's also the color most likely to have been re-dyed or, heaven forbid, re-touched with shoe polish. Always ask about any re-touching before bidding on white bags - that way if the seller says it hasn't been retouched or redyed and you get it and find out it has been, you have a legitimate case for a SNAD.


I know how to determine if there is shoe polish but how would you be able to tell if it were redyed? I know people tend to dye bags black when they are really stained, assuming that lighter colors won't mask the stains.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I know how to determine if there is shoe polish but how would you be able to tell if it were redyed? I know people tend to dye bags black when they are really stained, assuming that lighter colors won't mask the stains.


 
I don't know if this helps but I had a putty colored bag dyed black, in the after pics you can see that the inside was not dyed and doesn't match (I was disappointed about that) and that a little of the black dye has bleeded inside along the seams:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/dying-a-vintage-coach-bag-before-after-pics-717873.html


----------



## ahowe07

I have no pictures, but it looks similar to the legacy gigi, the two front pockets are more feminine and simple, they don't stick out. The straps are connected by rings, not sewn directly onto the bag. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I don't know if this helps but I had a putty colored bag dyed black, in the after pics you can see that the inside was not dyed and doesn't match (I was disappointed about that) and that a little of the black dye has bleeded inside along the seams:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/dying-a-vintage-coach-bag-before-after-pics-717873.html


Yes, I remember that you did that. It looks a little weird in the inside. I was thinking that you couldn't have covered up the stains by dying it a light color. Other than not having the inside match, which could have been fixed by dying the inside as well, I don't see a problem with buying a dyed bag, other than if it was a dyed a color the bag never came in. I have a green bag that has a color of scrape marks and if I could mask them with dye, I think that would be preferable to leaving them black. (But only if I could do such a great job that you couldn't tell.)


----------



## Porgiecutesie

I have 2 little ones and finally decided that since I'm nearly out of the diaper bag stage - it was time to do something for mommy. And decided... Coach? Sure, why not! 
I had been looking (for hours! and days!) at the coach website, mulling over which style I liked best and then which I could AFFORD... I fell in love with the persimmon color and found the madison leather sophia lindsey to be a good fit for me. And then found that I was super late on securing that color.
Went to just the local mall (time contraint, but kiddo free!!!) a few days later to check the style out and felt like I still needed something bigger... 
(I wanted to USE my first bag, and not be crazy worried about it, still take care of it, but be able to fit things for my girls too...) so I started searching ebay.
Then I realized that, "Gasp! Someone would really sell fake bags!" All I knew is, I did not wanna go through that! 
Then I found THE PURSE FORUM! So much great information, but honestly so much to know and I don't know where to start... I feel sooo *dumb!

Well I came across this listing originally for $299 (or best offer)+shipping. Loved the look, inside organization, extender strap, color, everything! Pleaded my offer to seller: first coach handbag, needed something bigger for kiddos, etc etc etc. And she lowered the price to $249.99 and I bought it!

My first coach handbag purchase!

Item Name: Coach Camel Leather Transatlantic Business Tote 70103
Listing number: 370579904869
Seller: bethsbagsnthings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370579904869#ht_3604wt_932
Comments: I need info...

Honest opinions: (brutal even; HEY, I'll never learn unless I'm told)

Did I get a *good deal? I just don't want to find the same (style/color/year) bag offered from several sellers because its so common that it could be listed at a really low starting bid. 

What in the world do I use to clean it??? lol AND HOW?!??? 

I know I have skimmed through threads about people taking their coach handbags to coach stores and receiving a dust bag and hangtags, etc... Is this an option for me? (Did not come with dust bag) If so what type of Coach store could I go to?

Also I was made aware of toolhaus.org from the member: Hyacinth  so I looked up the seller and she had some bad reviews, but SEVERAL years ago. Still made me nervous.

I'm not trying to insult anyone or seem ignorant, I'm just sooo new to this and value your thoughts and opinions.

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Porgiecutesie said:


> I have 2 little ones and finally decided that since I'm nearly out of the diaper bag stage - it was time to do something for mommy. And decided... Coach? Sure, why not!
> I had been looking (for hours! and days!) at the coach website, mulling over which style I liked best and then which I could AFFORD... I fell in love with the persimmon color and found the madison leather sophia lindsey to be a good fit for me. And then found that I was super late on securing that color.
> Went to just the local mall (time contraint, but kiddo free!!!) a few days later to check the style out and felt like I still needed something bigger...
> (I wanted to USE my first bag, and not be crazy worried about it, still take care of it, but be able to fit things for my girls too...) so I started searching ebay.
> Then I realized that, "Gasp! Someone would really sell fake bags!" All I knew is, I did not wanna go through that!
> Then I found THE PURSE FORUM! So much great information, but honestly so much to know and I don't know where to start... I feel sooo *dumb!
> 
> Well I came across this listing originally for $299 (or best offer)+shipping. Loved the look, inside organization, extender strap, color, everything! Pleaded my offer to seller: first coach handbag, needed something bigger for kiddos, etc etc etc. And she lowered the price to $249.99 and I bought it!
> 
> My first coach handbag purchase!
> 
> Item Name: Coach Camel Leather Transatlantic Business Tote 70103
> Listing number: 370579904869
> Seller: bethsbagsnthings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370579904869#ht_3604wt_932
> Comments: I need info...
> 
> Honest opinions: (brutal even; HEY, I'll never learn unless I'm told)
> 
> Did I get a *good deal? I just don't want to find the same (style/color/year) bag offered from several sellers because its so common that it could be listed at a really low starting bid.
> 
> What in the world do I use to clean it??? lol AND HOW?!???
> 
> I know I have skimmed through threads about people taking their coach handbags to coach stores and receiving a dust bag and hangtags, etc... Is this an option for me? (Did not come with dust bag) If so what type of Coach store could I go to?
> 
> Also I was made aware of toolhaus.org from the member: Hyacinth  so I looked up the seller and she had some bad reviews, but SEVERAL years ago. Still made me nervous.
> 
> I'm not trying to insult anyone or seem ignorant, I'm just sooo new to this and value your thoughts and opinions.
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!!



No reason to be nervous, she's considered a Trusted Seller by many of us. I don't see any valid problems in her Feedback, just buyers who apparently can't read descriptions.

If you're happy with the bag and the price, you got a good deal. You also got a good seller. Prices even on pre-owned leather business totes and bags stay strong because the bags are durable and always in demand. AND she lowered the price.

I don't think you'll find a dustbag to fit, they're made for handbags and this is a Business tote. A store probably won't give you a dustbag unless you bought it there. I use cotton pillowcases for my extra-large bags and totes and they work fine.

You shouldn't need to clean it, just moisturize it maybe once a year depending on how often it's used and what kind of use it sees. Posters here generally recommend either Lexol Moisurizer or Apple, do a Search of the main Coach forum here for more information. I have several of the burnished leather bags and using a cleaning product could dull the finish. If you moisurize it and a few days later spray it with Apple Stain Garde (sorry, don't recall the "official" name, just search for Apple) you shouldn't need to worry about cleaning it. 

Coach includes leather care information on their website, or ask here and specify the kind of leather indicated on the creed patch:
https://www.coach.com/online/handba...stomerService/ProductInformation/Product+Care


----------



## Porgiecutesie

Hyacinth said:


> No reason to be nervous, she's considered a Trusted Seller by many of us. I don't see any valid problems in her Feedback, just buyers who apparently can't read descriptions.
> 
> If you're happy with the bag and the price, you got a good deal. You also got a good seller. Prices even on pre-owned leather business totes and bags stay strong because the bags are durable and always in demand. AND she lowered the price.
> 
> I don't think you'll find a dustbag to fit, they're made for handbags and this is a Business tote. A store probably won't give you a dustbag unless you bought it there. I use cotton pillowcases for my extra-large bags and totes and they work fine.
> 
> You shouldn't need to clean it, just moisturize it maybe once a year depending on how often it's used and what kind of use it sees. Posters here generally recommend either Lexol Moisurizer or Apple, do a Search of the main Coach forum here for more information. I have several of the burnished leather bags and using a cleaning product could dull the finish. If you moisurize it and a few days later spray it with Apple Stain Garde (sorry, don't recall the "official" name, just search for Apple) you shouldn't need to worry about cleaning it.
> 
> Coach includes leather care information on their website, or ask here and specify the kind of leather indicated on the creed patch:
> https://www.coach.com/online/handba...stomerService/ProductInformation/Product+Care



I believe I did get a good seller! So detailed and TONS of pictures! 

Agreed, bad FB is generally a problem from the buyer not being able to read. lol

I am very happy with the price (& GRATEFUL!) and will get to see the bag on monday/tuesday. 

It will probably be my go-to bag, because with little ones (3.5yrs & 18 mo) there's not much time for switching a bag out right now. So I guess no dust bag is really needed.

THANK YOU so much for your input on caring for the bag! I truely appreciate it ))


----------



## BeenBurned

Porgiecutesie said:


> I have 2 little ones and finally decided that since I'm nearly out of the diaper bag stage - it was time to do something for mommy. And decided... Coach? Sure, why not!
> I had been looking (for hours! and days!) at the coach website, mulling over which style I liked best and then which I could AFFORD... I fell in love with the persimmon color and found the madison leather sophia lindsey to be a good fit for me. And then found that I was super late on securing that color.
> Went to just the local mall (time contraint, but kiddo free!!!) a few days later to check the style out and felt like I still needed something bigger...
> (I wanted to USE my first bag, and not be crazy worried about it, still take care of it, but be able to fit things for my girls too...) so I started searching ebay.
> Then I realized that, "Gasp! Someone would really sell fake bags!" All I knew is, I did not wanna go through that!
> Then I found THE PURSE FORUM! So much great information, but honestly so much to know and I don't know where to start... I feel sooo *dumb!
> 
> Well I came across this listing originally for $299 (or best offer)+shipping. Loved the look, inside organization, extender strap, color, everything! Pleaded my offer to seller: first coach handbag, needed something bigger for kiddos, etc etc etc. And she lowered the price to $249.99 and I bought it!
> 
> My first coach handbag purchase!
> 
> Item Name: Coach Camel Leather Transatlantic Business Tote 70103
> Listing number: 370579904869
> Seller: bethsbagsnthings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370579904869#ht_3604wt_932
> Comments: I need info...
> 
> Honest opinions: (brutal even; HEY, I'll never learn unless I'm told)
> 
> Did I get a *good deal? I just don't want to find the same (style/color/year) bag offered from several sellers because its so common that it could be listed at a really low starting bid.
> 
> What in the world do I use to clean it??? lol AND HOW?!???
> 
> I know I have skimmed through threads about people taking their coach handbags to coach stores and receiving a dust bag and hangtags, etc... Is this an option for me? (Did not come with dust bag) If so what type of Coach store could I go to?
> 
> Also I was made aware of toolhaus.org from the member: Hyacinth  so I looked up the seller and she had some bad reviews, but SEVERAL years ago. Still made me nervous.
> 
> I'm not trying to insult anyone or seem ignorant, I'm just sooo new to this and value your thoughts and opinions.
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!!



Enjoy your new bag. Beth describes and photographs her items so if a buyer does her due diligence, there are no surprises. 

Understand that it's not easy to be a seller of pre-owned bags. Buyers want new items but don't want to pay new-item prices. They (buyers) often also want the quality of the bags of the past but again, don't want the bags to show the loving use they got.

Congrats on your new bag. You'll get just what was described.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Really hope someone can help identify this bag I've had for a number of years. And thank you in advance for your expertise


----------



## LoveslabradorsC

Hi
I LOVE this bag - I know it is an older style...amybe from 2003?  Could anyone tell me the name or style # of this bag?  Thanks so muchthumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mT5n4msweYKPE45v6u2RCuA/140.jpg


----------



## LoveslabradorsC

I guess the link above doesn't work.  Please use this one to see the picture of the bag.  I think it is Hamptons Signature Satchel...but what style?

http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mT5n4msweYKPE45v6u2RCuA/140.jpg


----------



## Hyacinth

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Really hope someone can help identify this bag I've had for a number of years. And thank you in advance for your expertise



AFAIK it's just called a Hamptons Leather Satchel, made in 2008.


----------



## Hyacinth

LoveslabradorsC said:


> I guess the link above doesn't work.  Please use this one to see the picture of the bag.  I think it is Hamptons Signature Satchel...but what style?
> 
> http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mT5n4msweYKPE45v6u2RCuA/140.jpg



If you own it, can you post the serial number?


----------



## LoveslabradorsC

I don't own the bag


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Hyacinth said:


> AFAIK it's just called a Hamptons Leather Satchel, made in 2008.



Thank you!


----------



## VOTRON

Can anyone help me ID this bag? What collection year and style is this? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

LoveslabradorsC said:


> I guess the link above doesn't work.  Please use this one to see the picture of the bag.  I think it is Hamptons Signature Satchel...but what style?
> 
> http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/m/mT5n4msweYKPE45v6u2RCuA/140.jpg



They made quite a few Signature Satchels and Carryalls, and most of them looked similar. It's really hard to narrow it down with only one photo and no style or serial number, sorry.


----------



## whateve

I would like to know the names of these bags:
the periwinkle is B7D- 9990, the other one (9.5" x 7.5") has an all number creed. Thanks


----------



## berlander

I bought this at a good will store does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## Nekolassa

DemRam said:


> Welcome. Yes, it's absolutely worth it. That a 2001 remake of Cashin's Body Bag and the originals are impossible to find.
> 
> Post your pictures on the thread below and you'll get all kinds of great helpful information.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-74.html


 
Ladies,
My new lovely bag is drying so nicely and when I get home this evening, I'll take more pics through Flickr.  I have done two things today:

1) Consulted with a leather expert who is sure that I can dye the bag myself, he said he'd love to but wouldn't take me money for something I can do.  He is in the proces of finding me a color and I would just pay for the dye.  He spoke about air brushing and another method, but after seeing the bag (unlined and glove tanned), he suggested a dunk. 

2) Went to Joann Fabrics and found the exact and or very close color, called Sienna Red.  If I decide to not dye her and just touch her up, I have the color and sealant.  

I did what Katev said and took the hangtag with me.  I'll follow-up! I hope you guys are as excited as I am about this bag-if not my posts can be annoying, but I LOVE LEARNING!!!

BTW - No luck finding Apple Conditioner at Burlington - any other stores and/or recommendations for me (also rehabbing a navy blue XL duffle-will share this soon).


----------



## Nekolassa

[


----------



## Hyacinth

berlander said:


> I bought this at a good will store does anyone know what bag this is?
> 
> View attachment 1639892



The style number belongs to a Maggie Duffle, but it's impossible to know if that's what your bag really is unless we can see the rest of it.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I would like to know the names of these bags:
> the periwinkle is B7D- 9990, the other one (9.5" x 7.5") has an all number creed. Thanks



9990 is a Small Framed Pouch, and the second is a Lightweights/Soho Cafe Bag style 4111 from the early 90s.


----------



## berlander

Hyacinth said:


> The style number belongs to a Maggie Duffle, but it's impossible to know if that's what your bag really is unless we can see the rest of it.


 I was having trouble posting two pictures. It is a bucket syle bag in lavender. It does not even look like its been used and I paid $15.00 for it


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> Ladies,
> My new lovely bag is drying so nicely and when I get home this evening, I'll take more pics through Flickr.  I have done two things today:
> 
> 1) Consulted with a leather expert who is sure that I can dye the bag myself, he said he'd love to but wouldn't take me money for something I can do.  He is in the proces of finding me a color and I would just pay for the dye.  He spoke about air brushing and another method, but after seeing the bag (unlined and glove tanned), he suggested a dunk.
> 
> 2) Went to Joann Fabrics and found the exact and or very close color, called Sienna Red.  If I decide to not dye her and just touch her up, I have the color and sealant.
> 
> I did what Katev said and took the hangtag with me.  I'll follow-up! I hope you guys are as excited as I am about this bag-if not my posts can be annoying, but I LOVE LEARNING!!!
> 
> BTW - No luck finding Apple Conditioner at Burlington - any other stores and/or recommendations for me (also rehabbing a navy blue XL duffle-will share this soon).



Apple's website has a store locator - I usually order from LeatherStuff - and there are a few merchants who sell on Amazon - search "all departments" for "Apple leather care". There may be a few sellers on Ebay too.
http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/purchase.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              The style number belongs to a Maggie Duffle, but it's impossible  to know if that's what your bag really is unless we can see the rest of  it.     



berlander said:


> I was having trouble posting two pictures. It is a bucket syle bag in lavender. It does not even look like its been used and I paid $15.00 for it



It sounds like the right style, it should look like the white one in the photo, yours is probably Periwinkle or Lavender (the catalog photo is from Spring 1997). Sounds like a nice find! 

ETA - Found the Lavender in a Spring 1998 catalog - that's probably yours


----------



## Hyacinth

VOTRON said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag? What collection year and style is this? Thanks!



Horse & Carriage (HAC) Swingpack from the HAC collection, 2010 I think, Style 43813. Is there a creed patch inside? If there is, it may have a serial number. Not all Swingpacks had patches so don't worry if it doesn't have one.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> 9990 is a Small Framed Pouch, and the second is a Lightweights/Soho Cafe Bag style 4111 from the early 90s.


Thank you!


----------



## VOTRON

Hyacinth said:


> Horse & Carriage (HAC) Swingpack from the HAC collection, 2010 I think, Style 43813. Is there a creed patch inside? If there is, it may have a serial number. Not all Swingpacks had patches so don't worry if it doesn't have one.



Thank you! I was looking all over for the model, I didnt know it was that new. Thanks again! appreciate it


----------



## berlander

Yes that's it, thank u for the info


----------



## VOTRON

anyone good with any fendi? http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...tify-this-handbag-633033-25.html#post21298265


----------



## Hyacinth

VOTRON said:


> anyone good with any fendi? http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...tify-this-handbag-633033-25.html#post21298265



Please ask at the Fendi forum
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/


----------



## MollyinSoCal

I'm new here and hope I'm posting in the right spot...
Can anyone ID this bag for me?










TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

MollyinSoCal said:


> I'm new here and hope I'm posting in the right spot...
> Can anyone ID this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



If you have it, please post photos of the creed patch and serial number. Thanks!


----------



## jessixstar

I usually have a pretty good eye for these bags but I have not seen this specific bag around. Couldn't even find this on ebay. I don't have a picture of the creed & serial number available from the seller. 
http://images.craigslist.org/5L75Mb5Je3I33Jd3l0c3e330da404f2321dcd.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5F15H45M33K33N23Hbc3e87603e42d6de1ff4.jpg

Do any of you happen to recognize this bag? Authentic or not?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi ladies. Please help me identify this Coach planner. Thank you! 

View attachment 1642719


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i saw a beautiful GOLD small bag/clutch partyish bag, shiny gold....i love it but it was too expensive at the outlet for a little bag (100ish)
it has a kisslock type of opening


----------



## BeenBurned

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies. Please help me identify this Coach planner. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1642719


It's an embossed PDA case from back when Palm Pilots were the rage, though they might fit iPhones. I don't know the style number but I believe it's from the 8xxx series of similar items.


----------



## magdalinka

BeenBurned said:


> It's an embossed PDA case from back when Palm Pilots were the rage, though they might fit iPhones. I don't know the style number but I believe it's from the 8xxx series of similar items.


Oh thank you soo much, you are very knowledgeable. It does fit my Iphone, I just don't know what to do with the velcro part. It was just a pretty organizer for my odds and ends . 
Thanks again & have a good night!


----------



## tnkrbl1970

I'm a newbie to Coach purses and am wondering what the term "Madison" means.  I see it is attributed to many different styles of the Coach purses with different names, materials etc...


----------



## BeenBurned

magdalinka said:


> Oh thank you soo much, you are very knowledgeable. It does fit my Iphone, I just don't know what to do with the velcro part. It was just a pretty organizer for my odds and ends .
> Thanks again & have a good night!


Originally, there was another half of the velcro that stuck to the back of the PDA so when the two pieces of velcro were stuck together, the PDA wouldn't fall out.

Chances are, the other piece of velcro is in PDA heaven stuck to the device.


----------



## cettesaphir

Hi all...I'm sorry I don't have a photo to accompany this request...but I saw a Coach bag at a local Goodwill this afternoon and was curious to know more about it. It was a shoulder bag, made out of very dark green material (possibly suede?) with black leather accents/trim/shoulder strap. It had a sort of flap with a strip of the black leather trim going vertically down its front and "Coach Leatherwear" was embossed on it above a buckle closure. I have a horrible memory so those are the most distinctive elements I can remember, sorry! After doing some Googling, it looks like the bag could be in the soho flap genre, but I can't find anything that looks exactly like it. Any guidance or potential bag names would be wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## sunspray

tnkrbl1970 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie to Coach purses and am wondering what the term "Madison" means.  I see it is attributed to many different styles of the Coach purses with different names, materials etc...



It is a collection and there are several styles within a collection.


----------



## Hyacinth

tnkrbl1970 said:


> I'm a newbie to Coach purses and am wondering what the term "Madison" means.  I see it is attributed to many different styles of the Coach purses with different names, materials etc...



It's just a name Coach has recycled several times for several different styles and collections. Coach names are reused often and the name Madison for a collection goes back to at least 1994.


----------



## Hyacinth

cettesaphir said:


> Hi all...I'm sorry I don't have a photo to accompany this request...but I saw a Coach bag at a local Goodwill this afternoon and was curious to know more about it. It was a shoulder bag, made out of very dark green material (possibly suede?) with black leather accents/trim/shoulder strap. It had a sort of flap with a strip of the black leather trim going vertically down its front and "Coach Leatherwear" was embossed on it above a buckle closure. I have a horrible memory so those are the most distinctive elements I can remember, sorry! After doing some Googling, it looks like the bag could be in the soho flap genre, but I can't find anything that looks exactly like it. Any guidance or potential bag names would be wonderful! Thanks!



Without knowing the style number it's almost impossible to ID a bag from a decription. And it may not even have been genuine.

Next time please make a note of the serial number inside the bag. Meanwhile since you're the only one who knows what it looks like, you might want to Search Ebay for Coaches with Soho Flap in the title.


----------



## sophi24

Can somebody help me name this purse? I have never seen it anywhere before. It was made in the United States and has a xxxx xxx number. On the top of each number there's a little line visible which might be from hand stamping? So i assume it's real.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/V6x0IdCwQp5PxsbKGk5l4lJ2IbhZZEyFlgKMRcbmIjQ?feat=directlink


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> Can somebody help me name this purse? I have never seen it anywhere before. It was made in the United States and has a xxxx xxx number. On the top of each number there's a little line visible which might be from hand stamping? So i assume it's real.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/V6x0IdCwQp5PxsbKGk5l4lJ2IbhZZEyFlgKMRcbmIjQ?feat=directlink



We have to see a photo of the creed patch. Any mark or number that appeared in a real Coach could just as easily be copied onto a fake. In fact just from the details of that bag I'm guessing that it has a 50 percent chance of being counterfeit if it's any kind of pebbled leather like it seems to be.

Overstamping marks have been faked too - here's just one example:


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> We have to see a photo of the creed patch. Any mark or number that appeared in a real Coach could just as easily be copied onto a fake. In fact just from the details of that bag I'm guessing that it has a 50 percent chance of being counterfeit if it's any kind of pebbled leather like it seems to be.
> 
> Overstamping marks have been faked too - here's just one example:




https://picasaweb.google.com/106280...authkey=Gv1sRgCOzCqZfw36Hi5QE&feat=directlink


It looks real to me. The marks seem pretty irregular. So there werent any bag with tghat kind of reg # that were made of pebble?


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> We have to see a photo of the creed patch. Any mark or number that appeared in a real Coach could just as easily be copied onto a fake. In fact just from the details of that bag I'm guessing that it has a 50 percent chance of being counterfeit if it's any kind of pebbled leather like it seems to be.
> 
> Overstamping marks have been faked too - here's just one example:




I found a similar style bag on etsy with same look of leather and same lock.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/80143249/vintage-black-full-grain-leather-coach


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> I found a similar style bag on etsy with same look of leather and same lock.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/80143249/vintage-black-full-grain-leather-coach



The one on Etsy is genuine. Yours doesn't have any kind of smooth leather "strap" running up and over the flap from the turnlock tab.

Please post more photos of the back and sides of the bag, also measurements. I haven't seen that style before but the creed looks valid. Is it a regular purse rather than a briefcase?

It looks like a Sheridan style but I'm still trying to find a record or photo of it.


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> The one on Etsy is genuine. Yours doesn't have any kind of smooth leather "strap" running up and over the flap from the turnlock tab.
> 
> Please post more photos of the back and sides of the bag, also measurements. I haven't seen that style before but the creed looks valid. Is it a regular purse rather than a briefcase?




https://picasaweb.google.com/106280...&authkey=Gv1sRgCM75p4273sH5Ew&feat=directlink

The one on etsy did have the "pebble" look that you mentioned earlier and the same stitching patterns. I can't find the exact bag anywhere. Not on google pics or ebay/etsy anyways. The zipper made me a little suspicious but i read that they used all kinds of different zippers throughout the years. Measurements are 8.5 x 7 inches. It's a small purse, kind of "clutchy".


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> The one on Etsy is genuine. Yours doesn't have any kind of smooth leather "strap" running up and over the flap from the turnlock tab.
> 
> Please post more photos of the back and sides of the bag, also measurements. I haven't seen that style before but the creed looks valid. Is it a regular purse rather than a briefcase?
> 
> It looks like a Sheridan style but I'm still trying to find a record or photo of it.



BTW, please re-post the photo of the creed patch when you can.

Is the bag about 8x5 inches, and is the inside of the flap lined with leather rather than fabric? I may have found it.


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> BTW, please re-post the photo of the creed patch when you can.


  the creed photo should be in the photo album.


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> the creed photo should be in the photo album.



Check the questions in the post right above, number 4337 - _Is the bag about 8x5 inches, and is the inside of the flap lined with leather rather than fabric? I may have found it. 		 		  		 	      		 		  		   		 		 			 				_

If the inside flap is leather-lined, it's a style that vanished almost as soon as it was introduced, and it's the first one I've ever seen. The only catalog that even has a picture of it is the 1994 Preview catalog that came out in early 1994. It never even made in into the Spring 1994 catalog.

It was called a Sheridan Lauren Bag and the style number was 4234. Yours was made in late 1993 or very early 1994 right before they went to the new format serial numbers. I'm guessing that they may have discontinued it so soon because it was too much like other bags in the Sheridan line and except for the special Sheridan features like pebbled leather, fabric lining and a special turnlock, it was also almost a twin to the classic leather Devon Bag style 9908 which had also just come out.

Interesting and probably a pretty rare bag. 

(Just saw your photos of the rest of the bag - I hope you don't mind if I save your photos for my files?)


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> Check the questions in the post right above, number 4337 - _Is the bag about 8x5 inches, and is the inside of the flap lined with leather rather than fabric? I may have found it.                                                                                                                    _
> 
> If the inside flap is leather-lined, it's a style that vanished almost as soon as it was introduced, and it's the first one I've ever seen. The only catalog that even has a picture of it is the 1994 Preview catalog that came out in early 1994. It never even made in into the Spring 1994 catalog.
> 
> It was called a Sheridan Lauren Bag and the style number was 4234. Yours was made in late 1993 or very early 1994 right before they went to the new format serial numbers. I'm guessing that they may have discontinued it so soon because it was too much like other bags in the Sheridan line and except for the special Sheridan features like pebbled leather, fabric lining and a special turnlock, it was also almost a twin to the classic leather Devon Bag style 9908 which had also just come out.
> 
> Interesting and probably a pretty rare bag.
> 
> (Just saw your photos of the rest of the bag - I hope you don't mind if I save your photos for my files?)



Wow, that's pretty cool. I will post a few good photos for your "archives" once i have rehabbed it a little. Thank you for your research!


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. I will post a few good photos for your "archives" once i have rehabbed it a little. Thank you for your research!



Be sure to check the rehab files here about rehabbing bags like Sheridans and Sonomas that have pebbled leather. There are a few things that shouldn't be used with them like (I think) saddle soap and any white or cream colored conditioners since they settle into the little "valleys" and you'll never get rid of the residue.


----------



## katev

sophi24 said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. I will post a few good photos for your "archives" once i have rehabbed it a little. Thank you for your research!


 


Hyacinth said:


> Be sure to check the rehab files here about rehabbing bags like Sheridans and Sonomas that have pebbled leather. There are a few things that shouldn't be used with them like (I think) saddle soap and any white or cream colored conditioners since they settle into the little "valleys" and you'll never get rid of the residue.


 
Nice find!

Hyacinth is correct, you shouldn't use any thick opaque creams or cleaners on pebbled leather. I use Lexol or Leather Restorer Therapy Oil on my pebbled or textured leather bags. 

At the links below you will find pics of 2 pebbled bags that I've rehabbed, a green Sheridan Glenwood bag (it was in BAD shape!) and a wheat Sonoma bucket bag. Good luck and be sure to share your before and after pics!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-happens-when-you-dunk-bag-shouldnt-get-689911.html 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/a-nice-rehab-project-but-still-bit-flawed-703093.html


----------



## millgirl70

I'm confused I have a navy Rambler Bag that I got at Filene's when it was a relatively new style - I was on the rehab site this morning and someone was talking about the older, larger Rambler - I always thought there was just one size and it made me curious to have someone mention the "larger size" rambler.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Hyacinth

millgirl70 said:


> I'm confused I have a navy Rambler Bag that I got at Filene's when it was a relatively new style - I was on the rehab site this morning and someone was talking about the older, larger Rambler - I always thought there was just one size and it made me curious to have someone mention the "larger size" rambler.  Thanks for any information.



The one you have is probably a Rambler's Legacy, style 9061. That style came out in 1998 and Coach is still making them.

The older style was just called a Rambler Bag and was a bit larger and other details were different. The style number was 9735. It was discontinued in the early 1990s.

Coach re-uses names over and over again and older bags with the same names usually have little or no connection to newer ones - you won't see any similarities between older Madison bags from the mid -1990s and current ones, for instance.

Here are the two Rambler styles:


----------



## sophi24

katev said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Hyacinth is correct, you shouldn't use any thick opaque creams or cleaners on pebbled leather. I use Lexol or Leather Restorer Therapy Oil on my pebbled or textured leather bags.
> 
> At the links below you will find pics of 2 pebbled bags that I've rehabbed, a green Sheridan Glenwood bag (it was in BAD shape!) and a wheat Sonoma bucket bag. Good luck and be sure to share your before and after pics!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-happens-when-you-dunk-bag-shouldnt-get-689911.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/a-nice-rehab-project-but-still-bit-flawed-703093.html




I use bottled Lexol cleaner and conditioner for all my leather bags and turtlewax chrome polish for metal. So far I have rehabbed two station bags, a prairie, a willis and a court. They turned out nice. I hope i don't ever have to bath one. I will save that for more deperate times. I think i will try to use the Lexol very sparsely. The bag is in pretty good shape as it is.

I am now totally intrigued with the sheridan line due to my cool find. Does anybody know if the italy bags without the # and the plastic zippers are rare? I saw on on ebay that i also have never seen before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> I use bottled Lexol cleaner and conditioner for all my leather bags and turtlewax chrome polish for metal. So far I have rehabbed two station bags, a prairie, a willis and a court. They turned out nice. I hope i don't ever have to bath one. I will save that for more deperate times. I think i will try to use the Lexol very sparsely. The bag is in pretty good shape as it is.
> 
> I am now totally intrigued with the sheridan line due to my cool find. Does anybody know if the italy bags without the # and the plastic zippers are rare? I saw on on ebay that i also have never seen before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I was tempted by that one too but I need fewer bags right now, not more. 

That one is a Sheridan Richmond bag, style number 4209. Sheridans and other pebbled styles like Madisons and Sonomas aren't terribly rare, you can find almost anything if you're patient. There's a Salearea Guide to the older Italian leather bags at this link, if you haven't already found it:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

Be careful though, some have been faked.


----------



## millgirl70

Just wanted to say thank you to Hyacinth I kew that I would get an aswer to my question as always.  Thanks again.  I remember the regular Rambler bag - just not the name.


----------



## Clovers

Hello, can someone please tell me about this bag? This is the seller's only photo. She mentions it was from 2009 
All I know is that it's a Legacy something.  Been trying to find similar ones on ebay but no luck yet!

Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

Clovers said:


> Hello, can someone please tell me about this bag? This is the seller's only photo. She mentions it was from 2009
> All I know is that it's a Legacy something, most likely garcia leather?
> Thank you in advance ladies!


A picture of the creed (or at least the serial number) would be helpful, but it appears to be style 12705, legacy leather tote.
.


----------



## Clovers

BeenBurned said:


> A picture of the creed (or at least the serial number) would be helpful, but it appears to be style 12705, legacy leather tote.
> .



Yes, I know another photo would help.  But this person isn't selling on ebay and I have already contacted them with no reply just yet. There aren't other photos available on her ad. Thank you for your help though!


----------



## BeenBurned

Clovers said:


> Hello, can someone please tell me about this bag? This is the seller's only photo. She mentions it was from 2009
> All I know is that it's a Legacy something.  Been trying to find similar ones on ebay but no luck yet!
> 
> Thank you in advance ladies!





BeenBurned said:


> A picture of the creed (or at least the serial number) would be helpful, but it appears to be style 12705, legacy leather tote.
> .





Clovers said:


> Yes, I know another photo would help.  But this person isn't selling on ebay and I have already contacted them with no reply just yet. There aren't other photos available on her ad. Thank you for your help though!


If you're planning on buying it from that person, you'll need more pictures to confirm authenticity.

I found this:
http://shoppingwithayu.blogspot.com/2008/11/coach-95-legacy-leather-tote-style.html


----------



## Clovers

Ah it actually turned out to be patent leather with a suede front.  Like this bag shown here (not my auction).  Thanks for all your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...s=63&clkid=7377938844456692979#ht_1274wt_1139


----------



## danigreen1

If I'm asking this in the wrong thread, please let me know.  
I just wanted to know if it was true that Coach has not and does not produce products with the "C" pattern in the lining of the bags.  
Your expertise is most helpful!


----------



## noshoepolish

Bad information.



danigreen1 said:


> If I'm asking this in the wrong thread, please let me know.
> I just wanted to know if it was true that Coach has not and does not produce products with the "C" pattern in the lining of the bags.
> Your expertise is most helpful!


----------



## danigreen1

Thank you - so it is untrue then.  I appreciate your help!!  =)


----------



## katev

danigreen1 said:


> Thank you - so it is untrue then. I appreciate your help!! =)


 
I have seen fakes that have the C pattern on both the outside of the bag as well as inside on the lining. And I have see genuine bags that do not have the signature pattern on the outside but they do have it on the lining.


----------



## Nekolassa

I think I just got the Bonnie Cashin Guitar Strap bag for $30, today is my day? Yes?  ID this bag for me.  I took a chance b/c it was only $30, tell me its name and then I'll have DenRam authenticate it!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/15078964407...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1079


----------



## DemRam

Nekolassa said:


> I think I just got the Bonnie Cashin Guitar Strap bag for $30, today is my day? Yes?  ID this bag for me.  I took a chance b/c it was only $30, tell me its name and then I'll have DenRam authenticate it!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/15078964407...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1079




I'm almost positive it's a Cashin design.  I recall seeing that style for sale on a vintage website years ago - and it was called the Bonnie Cashin "Big Mouth".  (Though I have serious doubts that Coach would have used that name).  

I have seen the "Guitar" style strap used on various Cashin/Coach bags, not just that particular bag. 

What an unreal price!  Those don't come along every day and you really got a deal on a really classy and unusual bag.


----------



## luvi87

Anyone know what this is? I don't really like the print though :/


----------



## Nekolassa

Thanks DemRam!! So do you know what the name of the bag is?


----------



## jxsie

luvi87 said:


> Anyone know what this is? I don't really like the print though :/




That's a hot mess. 

ETA: I'm pretty sure it's a fake.


----------



## DemRam

Nekolassa said:


> Thanks DemRam!! So do you know what the name of the bag is?




You're welcome!  Unfortunately, I have no idea of the "official name" that Coach used for that bag.  

I'm sure there are other Cashin/Vintage/Coach lovers on this site that may see your post or your pictures and may know the name.

Good luck with the rehab!


----------



## luvi87

jxsie said:


> That's a hot mess.
> 
> ETA: I'm pretty sure it's a fake.


 
It's fugly as hell. My curiousity was killing me though. lol


----------



## katev

Nekolassa said:


> I think I just got the Bonnie Cashin Guitar Strap bag for $30, today is my day? Yes? ID this bag for me. I took a chance b/c it was only $30, tell me its name and then I'll have DenRam authenticate it!http://www.ebay.com/itm/150789644075?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1079


 


DemRam said:


> I'm almost positive it's a Cashin design. I recall seeing that style for sale on a vintage website years ago - and it was called the Bonnie Cashin "Big Mouth". (Though I have serious doubts that Coach would have used that name).
> 
> I have seen the "Guitar" style strap used on various Cashin/Coach bags, not just that particular bag.
> 
> What an unreal price! Those don't come along every day and you really got a deal on a really classy and unusual bag.


 


Nekolassa said:


> Thanks DemRam!! So do you know what the name of the bag is?



I think today is your extremely lucky day! It looks a lot like this Guitar Strap bag advertised on this vintage clothing site, linked from the Bonnie Cashin Foundation website at: http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinthickstrap.htm

After you get the bag maybe you can compare it to the pictures and check the dimensions to decide if it is the same bag. Amazing find at a fabulous price, congratulations!


----------



## BeenBurned

luvi87 said:


> Anyone know what this is? I don't really like the print though :/





jxsie said:


> That's a hot mess.
> 
> ETA: I'm pretty sure it's a fake.





luvi87 said:


> It's fugly as hell. My curiousity was killing me though. lol


Eww, it looks like a kindergarten cut-and-paste project.


----------



## kimmer65

Hello!  Can someone tell me what bag this is?  Thanks in advance!

http://youngmarriedchic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/DSC_0202.jpg


----------



## ladyraven65

Nekolassa said:


> I think I just got the Bonnie Cashin Guitar Strap bag for $30, today is my day? Yes? ID this bag for me. I took a chance b/c it was only $30, tell me its name and then I'll have DenRam authenticate it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/15078964407...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1079


 I saw that someone had snapped up that beauty! So glad it was one of our lovely fellow tPfers. Don't foget to post pics when you get her! Congrats


----------



## ozmodiar

kimmer65 said:


> Hello!  Can someone tell me what bag this is?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://youngmarriedchic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/DSC_0202.jpg



Kristin Elevated Leather Sage Round Satchel in jade 
16823


----------



## ZSP

ozmodiar said:


> Kristin Elevated Leather Sage Round Satchel in jade
> 16823



Can someone define "elevated leather" for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Nekolassa

ladyraven65 said:


> I saw that someone had snapped up that beauty! So glad it was one of our lovely fellow tPfers. Don't foget to post pics when you get her! Congrats



Thanks and I sure will share with you guys when I get her


----------



## Nekolassa

katev said:


> I think today is your extremely lucky day! It looks a lot like this Guitar Strap bag advertised on this vintage clothing site, linked from the Bonnie Cashin Foundation website at: http://www.enokiworld.com/goods/cashinthickstrap.htm
> 
> After you get the bag maybe you can compare it to the pictures and check the dimensions to decide if it is the same bag. Amazing find at a fabulous price, congratulations!


Thanks Katev! I can't wait to get her and clean her up.  I saw this site also and that's where I got the name "Guitar Strap".  I'm going to see if I can have it named by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation.


----------



## kimmer65

ozmodiar said:


> Kristin Elevated Leather Sage Round Satchel in jade
> 16823



Wonderful!  Thanks!!


----------



## katev

Nekolassa said:


> Thanks Katev! I can't wait to get her and clean her up. I saw this site also and that's where I got the name "Guitar Strap". I'm going to see if I can have it named by the Bonnie Cashin Foundation.


 
Let us know if you get a response because the "returning soon" notice has been up at the Cashin Foundation for a long time. I am not sure that they are still authenticating Cashin bags - but I have 2 that I would really like to get authenticated!


----------



## lovemywillis

Do you know what year the Regina came out? I have had mine so long and can't remember when I got it. It is in mint condition and I have used it a lot. Just curious more than anything as it is my first Coach, so it's very special to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

lovemywillis said:


> Do you know what year the Regina came out? I have had mine so long and can't remember when I got it. It is in mint condition and I have used it a lot. Just curious more than anything as it is my first Coach, so it's very special to me. Thanks!!!



Late 1995 or early 1996.


----------



## lovemywillis

Hyacinth said:


> Late 1995 or early 1996.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## aimee0474

I asked over on Ebay and someone thought it might be a Roswell, but I havent been able to verify. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

aimee0474 said:


> I asked over on Ebay and someone thought it might be a Roswell, but I havent been able to verify.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No, the top of the Roswell Satchel is much more rounded, like a bowling bag shape. This one looks like a Sheridan Wendell Tote style 4233 if it measures about 15x10 inches.


----------



## aimee0474

Hyacinth said:


> No, the top of the Roswell Satchel is much more rounded, like a bowling bag shape. This one looks like a Sheridan Wendell Tote style 4233 if it measures about 15x10 inches.


It is pretty close to that, thanks!!


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Can someone define "elevated leather" for me?  Thanks.


The elevated bags have better quality leather than their regular bags. These bags retail for a lot more.


----------



## luvi87

Does anyone know this bag????


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm hoping someone can help me ID this bag. I got it off eBay a few years back but have no idea what the name for it is. Thanks.


----------



## luvi87

That's a Blue Coach Leather Hampton Flap Bag [shoulder bag]. Hint: The last four to five digits is the product ID, search it up and it will give you the name


Does anyone know mine that I posted above?


----------



## ozmodiar

luvi87 said:


> Does anyone know this bag????



It looks like a Sabrina with the ends lifted up. It's hard to tell for sure; are there more pictures?


----------



## Hyacinth

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me ID this bag. I got it off eBay a few years back but have no idea what the name for it is. Thanks.



"Legacy Soft Flap" is the name I have on file. Nice bag, I have 4 of them. The very soft thin leather is kind of a nice change from the older leathers.


----------



## sophi24

Can somebody identify this bag? I've never seen this style before. It seems to be an older bag with a top handle that goes through the top. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/th-JaMju1RQYXK_DSk78Q7C-d-tVbv7BvNBxU0dDs88?feat=directlink


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> Can somebody identify this bag? I've never seen this style before. It seems to be an older bag with a top handle that goes through the top.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/th-JaMju1RQYXK_DSk78Q7C-d-tVbv7BvNBxU0dDs88?feat=directlink



More photos including the side, back, the top handle you mentioned and the creed stamp are really neccessary, along with the dimensions of the bag - is it yours, and can you post more information?


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> More photos including the side, back, the top handle you mentioned and the creed stamp are really neccessary, along with the dimensions of the bag - is it yours, and can you post more information?




It's not my bag but I found the same style on etsty with detailed pics. If you put in "1970's Coach Handbag" it will show up right on top. I have seen the push lock style once on a bucket style bag. I really want one


----------



## ledobe

Ok, if no one knows this please don't spend a lot of time on it.  I bid low on this bag because I know I have seen it before and feel it's probably real.  I'm actually hoping someone here got it so we can see better pictures.  I'm not much of a white bag person, but I love this style.  It went higher than I was willing to pay for so much mystery (horrible picture, who knows what kind of condition it is really in?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1202

Maybe it's better that I don't know the name because I may start looking for it out there somewhere again.


----------



## sophi24

ledobe said:


> Ok, if no one knows this please don't spend a lot of time on it.  I bid low on this bag because I know I have seen it before and feel it's probably real.  I'm actually hoping someone here got it so we can see better pictures.  I'm not much of a white bag person, but I love this style.  It went higher than I was willing to pay for so much mystery (horrible picture, who knows what kind of condition it is really in?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> Maybe it's better that I don't know the name because I may start looking for it out there somewhere again.




I believe I have recently seen one in this color with an all number serial (xxx-xxxx).


----------



## Hyacinth

sophi24 said:


> It's not my bag but I found the same style on etsty with detailed pics. If you put in "1970's Coach Handbag" it will show up right on top. I have seen the push lock style once on a bucket style bag. I really want one



A search on etsy comes up empty. Please post the LINK.

And so far I haven't found a Pushlock on a bag with a handle top.


----------



## Hyacinth

ledobe said:


> Ok, if no one knows this please don't spend a lot of time on it.  I bid low on this bag because I know I have seen it before and feel it's probably real.  I'm actually hoping someone here got it so we can see better pictures.  I'm not much of a white bag person, but I love this style.  It went higher than I was willing to pay for so much mystery (horrible picture, who knows what kind of condition it is really in?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> Maybe it's better that I don't know the name because I may start looking for it out there somewhere again.



If it's genuine it's a Crosby Bag style 9905.


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> A search on etsy comes up empty. Please post the LINK.
> 
> And so far I haven't found a Pushlock on a bag with a handle top.



etsy


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> If it's genuine it's a Crosby Bag style 9905.



Thank you-you are amazing.  Like I said, I bid low on that one hoping it would be real and that others would pass it up.  Sometimes you can get a bargain on a bad eBay listing.  And if it was in bad shape I figured I could put it on a shelf in my bedroom and not carry it.  (maybe a high shelf, lol) I love the style.

Maybe someday the right one will cross my path.  I certainly didn't need this one.


----------



## Hyacinth

Can somebody identify this bag? I've never seen this style before. It  seems to be an older bag with a top handle that goes through the top. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/th-JaMju1RQYXK_DSk78Q7C-d-tVbv7BvNBxU0dDs88?feat=directlink



sophi24 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9537661...ype=gallery&ga_page=38&ga_search_type=vintage



It has a _strap_ that goes through the top, not a top handle. 

Ashland Bag style 9914. BTW, the one on Etsy has a really odd-looking serial number and it seems positioned pretty low on the pocket.. Please don't even consider bidding without a clear photo of the number and the creed. And it's from the very early 90's, not the 70s as the seller claims.


----------



## sophi24

Hyacinth said:


> Can somebody identify this bag? I've never seen this style before. It  seems to be an older bag with a top handle that goes through the top.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a _strap_ that goes through the top, not a top handle.
> 
> Ashland Bag style 9914. BTW, the one on Etsy has a really odd-looking serial number and it seems positioned pretty low on the pocket.. Please don't even consider bidding without a clear photo of the number and the creed. And it's from the very early 90's, not the 70s as the seller claims.


 
yeah i thought it looked "91/92ish" something like that. thanks hyacinth.


----------



## ladyash

Looking to ID the purse in my display picture. I had it authenticated when I first joined but now I can't find the post where I was told what it was! I thought it was a convertible clutch but it doesn't have the back zipper, just a slip pocket, and it has a back slip pocket. It's also approx 9x6x2 and not the 11x7x2 that a convertible clutch is.


----------



## ladyash

ladyash said:
			
		

> Looking to ID the purse in my display picture. I had it authenticated when I first joined but now I can't find the post where I was told what it was! I thought it was a convertible clutch but it doesn't have the back zipper, just a slip pocket, and it has a back slip pocket. It's also approx 9x6x2 and not the 11x7x2 that a convertible clutch is.



Dug it out and snapped a creed shot and measured it to double check and it is approx 9x6x2


----------



## ladyash

EDIT: Okay I did find where DemRam thought it was the convertible clutch (very early on in this thread). Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyash said:


> Looking to ID the purse in my display picture. I had it authenticated when I first joined but now I can't find the post where I was told what it was! I thought it was a convertible clutch but it doesn't have the back zipper, just a slip pocket, and it has a back slip pocket. It's also approx 9x6x2 and not the 11x7x2 that a convertible clutch is.



Does it have a pocket right under the flap as well as the other two you mentioned?


----------



## ladyash

Hyacinth said:


> Does it have a pocket right under the flap as well as the other two you mentioned?



I forgot about that one, but yes it does have a slip pocket at the front too


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyash said:


> I forgot about that one, but yes it does have a slip pocket at the front too



Then it's a Pocket Purse, style 9755.


----------



## precious4bags

My mom found this bags in Asia and wondered if I could buy them from US from her.
Could anybody tell me the name of the print and style f the bag please? Is this currently available in US? If so, where could I get them. Thanks!

Ps. In the picture, there are four of the same bags line up.


----------



## BeenBurned

precious4bags said:


> My mom found this bags in Asia and wondered if I could buy them from US from her.
> Could anybody tell me the name of the print and style f the bag please? Is this currently available in US? If so, where could I get them. Thanks!
> 
> Ps. In the picture, there are four of the same bags line up.


it's a clover print swingpack, style 44441:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=coach+clover+swingpack


----------



## katev

I have a question about early Coach Bonnie Cashin bags with the Mexican Stripe Cotton lining. Does anyone know what material was used for the hardware? 

When I recently acquired a Coach Cashin Small Shopper, it seemed that the hardware was different from my oldest, unlined, glove-tanned, made in NYC Coach bags.

The hardware seemed thinner and lighter-weight. I figured that it was just a base metal that had been chromed or coated with a gold-tone finish. It was very dull, spotted, and looked as if the finish had worn off in places. I was afraid that if I polished it too much I would remove all of the finish and just leave the dull base metal, but that wasn&#8217;t the case at all!

As soon as I started applying Wenol metal polish with a Q-tip, the tarnish came right off and the metal got bright and shiny and had a &#8220;golden mirrorred finish!&#8221; It actually shined up much more easily than my other vintage bags, I was quite surprised! 

I now think that is must be brass or at least brass plated. I think you will be able to see what I mean at the before and after pics below. When I took the bag to the cobbler for repair he mentioned that the frame was &#8220;good, strong metal&#8221; and not &#8220;a cheap, flimsy metal that was likely to dent and bend." I was just wondering if anyone knows about the metal on these very old Coach Cashin bags? TIA!


----------



## ladyash

Hyacinth said:


> Then it's a Pocket Purse, style 9755.



Awesome  Thank you!


----------



## irish71

Style numbers or names would be great. Thanks so much for the helphttp://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac232/buggirl03/


----------



## Hyacinth

irish71 said:


> Style numbers or names would be great. Thanks so much for the helphttp://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac232/buggirl03/



Except for the keychain I can't find much more than they could at Ebay. The Daisy Keychain is style number 7328. The striped pouch with print lining might be from the Grafitti Beach line. They all look genuine.


----------



## BeenBurned

irish71 said:


> Style numbers or names would be great. Thanks so much for the helphttp://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac232/buggirl03/





Hyacinth said:


> Except for the keychain I can't find much more than they could at Ebay. The Daisy Keychain is style number 7328. The striped pouch with print lining might be from the Grafitti Beach line. They all look genuine.


Sunflower keyfob, style 7328


Beach top handle pouch, style 42620.

  Dot top handle pouch, style 40400


----------



## precious4bags

BeenBurned said:


> it's a clover print swingpack, style 44441:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=coach+clover+swingpack



Thanks! Is it still available to purchase in store? Or it is at outlet now?


----------



## Jessi319

Not sure what this bag would be called. It's Pre Creed with just the "coach" name embossed, so does that make it a Cashin era bag? it's about 10"w x 9"h x 4.5d" Thanks so much! 





By jessi319 at 2012-04-06




By jessi319 at 2012-04-06




By jessi319 at 2012-04-06




By jessi319 at 2012-04-06


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Not sure what this bag would be called. It's Pre Creed with just the "coach" name embossed, so does that make it a Cashin era bag? it's about 10"w x 9"h x 4.5d" Thanks so much!
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06


 
I don't know what the official name is, but I'd call it GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I don't know what the official name is, but I'd call it GORGEOUS!


 
thank you!!   I will try to do a little reveal for everyone once I get a name if it has one.   This bag arrived almost PERFECT...so much better than the ebay auction looked.   The inside is so clean it looks unused!!


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> Not sure what this bag would be called. It's Pre Creed with just the "coach" name embossed, so does that make it a Cashin era bag? it's about 10"w x 9"h x 4.5d" Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06




I wish I knew a short answer to your question and a NAME for your bag.  It's an absolutely beautiful bag!  

I have a bag with that "mark" but it's not a Bonnie design and was made after she left Coach.  That alone doesn't mean your bag  is not a Cashin design, since Coach continued to make her designs long after she left.

I guess the long answer is that the "Cashin Era" to me at least - is Cashin's time at Coach and the bags that were designed and MADE during that time. *Bonnie was the sole designer at Coach from 1962 to 1974.*

I do hope that someone will recognize that beauty and can give it a name.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> I wish I knew a short answer to your question and a NAME for your bag. It's an absolutely beautiful bag!
> 
> I have a bag with that "mark" but it's not a Bonnie design and was made after she left Coach. That alone doesn't mean your bag is not a Cashin design, since Coach continued to make her designs long after she left.
> 
> I guess the long answer is that the "Cashin Era" to me at least - is Cashin's time at Coach and the bags that were designed and MADE during that time. *Bonnie was the sole designer at Coach from 1962 to 1974.*
> 
> I do hope that someone will recognize that beauty and can give it a name.


 thank you and it's fascinating to figure out what exactly Bonnie did and didn't do !  I hope to find out something more.  I should add that the strap has what is called the "guitar" strap...?  and it does have one slip pocket in front of the main large compartment in addition to the zippered compartment on the back of the main compartment.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> thank you and it's fascinating to figure out what exactly Bonnie did and didn't do !  I hope to find out something more.  I should add that the strap has what is called the "guitar" strap...?  and it does have one slip pocket in front of the main large compartment in addition to the zippered compartment on the back of the main compartment.



I've seen a few others in that style but don't have any information on it at all. Gorgeous bag though!


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> I've seen a few others in that style but don't have any information on it at all. Gorgeous bag though!


 
Thank you!!   hopefully some information will come along!  you guys are the most knowledgeable so I wouldn't even know where else to ask unless Coach lets you submit photos or bags somewhere officially.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessi319 said:


> Thank you!!   hopefully some information will come along!  you guys are the most knowledgeable so I wouldn't even know where else to ask *unless Coach lets you submit photos or bags somewhere officially.*


There's no way you'll find anyone at Coach with the knowledge of the vintage bags that DemRam and Hyacinth have!

it sure is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Jessi319

BeenBurned said:


> There's no way you'll find anyone at Coach with the knowledge of the vintage bags that DemRam and Hyacinth have!
> 
> it sure is a beautiful bag!


   Thanks, and yes, you're right!..that's what I was thinking.  They know more than anybody I've seen !!


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> I wish I knew a short answer to your question and a NAME for your bag. It's an absolutely beautiful bag!
> 
> I have a bag with that "mark" but it's not a Bonnie design and was made after she left Coach. That alone doesn't mean your bag is not a Cashin design, since Coach continued to make her designs long after she left.
> 
> I guess the long answer is that the "Cashin Era" to me at least - is Cashin's time at Coach and the bags that were designed and MADE during that time. *Bonnie was the sole designer at Coach from 1962 to 1974.*
> 
> I do hope that someone will recognize that beauty and can give it a name.


 that leads me to ask one more question:  Were there _any_ bags just embossed with "coach" during *1962 to 1974?*  (or did that embossing only happen after she left no matter who designed the bag)...Or mainly during those years was it just the metal black tags, or Mexican striped/Cashin Carry type interiors, etc?


----------



## irish71

BeenBurned said:


> Sunflower keyfob, style 7328
> 
> 
> Beach top handle pouch, style 42620.
> 
> Dot top handle pouch, style 40400




Thank you very much!!


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> that leads me to ask one more question:  Were there _any_ bags just embossed with "coach" during *1962 to 1974?*  (or did that embossing only happen after she left no matter who designed the bag)...Or mainly during those years was it just the metal black tags, or Mexican striped/Cashin Carry type interiors, etc?



I own only 1 bag with that embossed mark, and I was told by the Cashin Foundation that mine was made after Cashin left Coach, which would lead me to believe it was a mid to later 1970's mark. 

The 2 pictures below will give you an idea about how confusing and maddening the entire "Cashin era" bags can be.

I also paid to have both of these bags authenticated by the Cashin Foundation a few years ago.

Picture #1, with the black/white Coach plaque, was authenticated as a Bonnie Cashin design that was made first in 1967.  They even sent me a photo of the original drawing, price and colors.

Picture #2, with the old leather riveted mark, was deemed to be NOT a Cashin design, though it was made with the "leftover" striped fabric and was dated to 1975.  So Coach was just using up the materials and someone else was doing the designing.  I was just positive it was a Cashin bag.  How wrong I was.

Now, with the Cashin Foundation not doing authentications, there is just nowhere to go to get an accurate answer.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> I own only 1 bag with that embossed mark, and I was told by the Cashin Foundation that mine was made after Cashin left Coach, which would lead me to believe it was a mid to later 1970's mark.
> 
> The 2 pictures below will give you an idea about how confusing and maddening the entire "Cashin era" bags can be.
> 
> I also paid to have both of these bags authenticated by the Cashin Foundation a few years ago.
> 
> Picture #1, with the black/white Coach plaque, was authenticated as a Bonnie Cashin design that was made first in 1967. They even sent me a photo of the original drawing, price and colors.
> 
> Picture #2, with the old leather riveted mark, was deemed to be NOT a Cashin design, though it was made with the "leftover" striped fabric and was dated to 1975. So Coach was just using up the materials and someone else was doing the designing. I was just positive it was a Cashin bag. How wrong I was.
> 
> Now, with the Cashin Foundation not doing authentications, there is just nowhere to go to get an accurate answer.


 
wow.  makes me wonder!!  because the double kisslock type bags had to have been based on her designs...so to not get credited to her seems kinda off , but what can ya do?   And to use up left over mexican striped lining also is strange....that just should have been HER trademark bags!!!    Thanks for that information though!! it's very helpful!!  I'm so in love with Bonnie Cashin's work!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> I own only 1 bag with that embossed mark, and I was told by the Cashin Foundation that mine was made after Cashin left Coach, which would lead me to believe it was a mid to later 1970's mark.
> 
> The 2 pictures below will give you an idea about how confusing and maddening the entire "Cashin era" bags can be.
> 
> I also paid to have both of these bags authenticated by the Cashin Foundation a few years ago.
> 
> Picture #1, with the black/white Coach plaque, was authenticated as a Bonnie Cashin design that was made first in 1967. They even sent me a photo of the original drawing, price and colors.
> 
> Picture #2, with the old leather riveted mark, was deemed to be NOT a Cashin design, though it was made with the "leftover" striped fabric and was dated to 1975. So Coach was just using up the materials and someone else was doing the designing. I was just positive it was a Cashin bag. How wrong I was.
> 
> Now, with the Cashin Foundation not doing authentications, there is just nowhere to go to get an accurate answer.


 
Wow, very interesting, thanks! 

DemRam, what is your opinion about the metal used for the hardware on your first bag above. Do you think it is solid brass, brass plated, or some other goldtone coated metal? Or are you like me and have absolutely no idea? 

I am just curious because the metal on my little cashin Small Shopper cleaned up quickly and very easily unlike many of my rehab projects.


----------



## BeenBurned

irish71 said:


> Thank you very much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Wow, very interesting, thanks!
> 
> DemRam, what is your opinion about the metal used for the hardware on your first bag above. Do you think it is solid brass, brass plated, or some other goldtone coated metal? Or are you like me and have absolutely no idea?
> 
> I am just curious because the metal on my little cashin Small Shopper cleaned up quickly and very easily unlike many of my rehab projects.


 
I wonder this as well.  I notice the kisslock frames are a plated metal, rather than solid brass, so the gold tone is starting to wear off and probably cannot be fixed at home.  sadly.   I want so badly to refurbish the kisslock metal on the bags


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> I wonder this as well. I notice the kisslock frames are a plated metal, rather than solid brass, so the gold tone is starting to wear off and probably cannot be fixed at home. sadly. I want so badly to refurbish the kisslock metal on the bags


 
I originally thought that the kisslock frame on my Small Shopper was plated and that the finish was wearing off; but that wasn't the case. As soon as I started applying Wenol to the metal with Q-Tips, the metal turned shiny and golden without any signs of damage. It was a (pleasant!) surprise. I am still trying to figure out whether it is plated and just what it is made of?

I was wondering if the Cashin Foundation gave DemRam any information about the materials used for her Cashin bag, including the hardware.


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> wow.  makes me wonder!!  because the double kisslock type bags had to have been based on her designs...so to not get credited to her seems kinda off , but what can ya do?   And to use up left over mexican striped lining also is strange....that just should have been HER trademark bags!!!    Thanks for that information though!! it's very helpful!!  I'm so in love with Bonnie Cashin's work!




It does seem odd to me too, and I was really surprised that the 2nd bag was not Cashin's design.  The BCF has all of Cashin's archives and they couldn't find the design. 

Back then, the Director of the Cashin Foundation emailed this information which I paraphrased:  When Cashin left Coach, she kept ownership of her name - the phrase Cashin-Carry - her specific designs and drawings.  However, individual elements, like the closures or linings could be used by Coach without copyright infringement.

Wouldn't you just love to get your hands on those archives?


----------



## pandorabox

Hi!

Can someone please tell me the name of this item? Color too if possible?

The inside which is smaller is all purple it looks like. 

Is this a good find?

Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

katev said:


> Wow, very interesting, thanks!
> 
> DemRam, what is your opinion about the metal used for the hardware on your first bag above. Do you think it is solid brass, brass plated, or some other goldtone coated metal? Or are you like me and have absolutely no idea?
> 
> I am just curious because the metal on my little cashin Small Shopper cleaned up quickly and very easily unlike many of my rehab projects.





Jessi319 said:


> I wonder this as well.  I notice the kisslock frames are a plated metal, rather than solid brass, so the gold tone is starting to wear off and probably cannot be fixed at home.  sadly.   I want so badly to refurbish the kisslock metal on the bags





katev said:


> I originally thought that the kisslock frame on my Small Shopper was plated and that the finish was wearing off; but that wasn't the case. As soon as I started applying Wenol to the metal with Q-Tips, the metal turned shiny and golden without any signs of damage. It was a (pleasant!) surprise. I am still trying to figure out whether it is plated and just what it is made of?
> 
> I was wondering if the Cashin Foundation gave DemRam any information about the materials used for her Cashin bag, including the hardware.




I saw Kate's question and I was digging out my oldest Cashin bag (which is the one from 1967).  The metal around the kisslocks has lost most of it's brass color and now looks silver.  I also tested it with a magnet and the magnet sticks which I think that means it's NOT brass but simply brass plated.  

I was surprised since my newer 1990's bags definitely have brass hardware and it shines up beautifully.

I wonder if they were experimenting with various hardware during that time?  I really do wish they were using brass on my older ones because it does ruin the look in my opinion.

I never did think to ask the BCF, when having items authenticated, what they were using for the hardware.


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> It does seem odd to me too, and I was really surprised that the 2nd bag was not Cashin's design. The BCF has all of Cashin's archives and they couldn't find the design.
> 
> Back then, the Director of the Cashin Foundation emailed this information which I paraphrased: When Cashin left Coach, she kept ownership of her name - the phrase Cashin-Carry - her specific designs and drawings. However, individual elements, like the closures or linings could be used by Coach without copyright infringement.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to get your hands on those archives?


 
I would have thought that the second bag was a Cashin design too, that must have been disappointing! 

I would love to dive into the Cashin archives at UCLA but they say that the collection is available for research; so it doesn't sound like just anyone could just go there and browse. Not that I am located anywhere near UCLA, but you never know!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> I saw Kate's question and I was digging out my oldest Cashin bag (which is the one from 1967). The metal around the kisslocks has lost most of it's brass color and now looks silver. I also tested it with a magnet and the magnet sticks which I think that means it's NOT brass but simply brass plated.
> 
> I was surprised since my newer 1990's bags definitely have brass hardware and it shines up beautifully.
> 
> I wonder if they were experimenting with various hardware during that time? I really do wish they were using brass on my older ones because it does ruin the look in my opinion.
> 
> I never did think to ask the BCF, when having items authenticated, what they were using for the hardware.


 
Thanks! I never even thought of using a magnet (duh!) but I've just tested the metal on my Small Shopper and it sticks, so it is definitely a base metal that has been plated. 

I am really lucky then that my bag hadn't lost any plating because the hardware looks brand new.


----------



## BeenBurned

DemRam said:


> It does seem odd to me too, and I was really surprised that the 2nd bag was not Cashin's design.  The BCF has all of Cashin's archives and they couldn't find the design.
> 
> Back then, the Director of the Cashin Foundation emailed this information which I paraphrased:  *When Cashin left Coach, she kept ownership of her name - the phrase Cashin-Carry - her specific designs and drawings.  However, individual elements, like the closures or linings could be used by Coach without copyright infringement.*
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to get your hands on those archives?


Why were they allowed to make these items? Although the style names didn't use "Cashin," they did use "Bonnie" and the patterns clearly show her name.

And this item certainly doesn't appear to have been "inspired by Bonnie Cashin."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483974179b


----------



## DemRam

BeenBurned said:


> Why were they allowed to make these items? Although the style names didn't use "Cashin," they did use "Bonnie" and the patterns clearly show her name.
> 
> And this item certainly doesn't appear to have been "inspired by Bonnie Cashin."
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483974179b




I* never, ever* understood how Coach was allowed to make that whole line of bags with her drawings plastered all over them - but I don't understand copyright law either. 

It stretches my imagination that they would have used "Inspired by Bonnie Cashin", when those were definitely NOT.    They just used drawings that she did for Coach advertisements and put them on everything they could think of.  I "guess" Coach owned the rights to those drawings because they were part of their advertisements.


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> I* never, ever* understood how Coach was allowed to make that whole line of bags with her drawings plastered all over them - but I don't understand copyright law either.
> 
> It stretches my imagination that they would have used "Inspired by Bonnie Cashin", when those were definitely NOT. They just used drawings that she did for Coach advertisements and put them on everything they could think of. I "guess" Coach owned the rights to those drawings because they were part of their advertisements.


 
I'll bet that Coach made a generous donation to the Bonnie Cashin Foundation and the BC collection at UCLA for the opportunity to create a line of products that would "pay homage" to the woman that started it all. Coach is very sensitive about copyright infringements so I don't think that they would blatantly disregard the rights of others.

Below is the link to interesting information about the BC lecture series at UCLA and their archival collection. I don't care much for the cartoons of Bonnies drawings featured on bags and wristlets, but I do love my Bonnie straw convertible tote that includes a blend of different materials and features an outer kisslock coin purse. It may truly have been inspired by Cashin's innovative designs. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/bo...cture-series-at-ucla-742907.html#post21529867


----------



## DemRam

katev said:


> I'll bet that Coach made a generous donation to the Bonnie Cashin Foundation and the BC collection at UCLA for the opportunity to create a line of products that would "pay homage" to the woman that started it all. Coach is very sensitive about copyright infringements so I don't think that they would blatantly disregard the rights of others.
> 
> Below is the link to interesting information about the BC lecture series at UCLA and their archival collection. I don't care much for the cartoons of Bonnies drawings featured on bags and wristlets, but I do love my Bonnie straw convertible tote that includes a blend of different materials and features an outer kisslock coin purse. It may truly have been inspired by Cashin's innovative designs.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/bo...cture-series-at-ucla-742907.html#post21529867




Thanks for the links.  I will definitely check them out.

We all have our opinions and you are a much nicer person than I am, because I don't think Coach gave two hoots in Hell about paying homage to Bonnie Cashin with any of those cartoon bags.  

If they were paying homage (and not cashing in) they wouldn't have made bags that were so far from Cashin's styles that they aren't even on the same planet.

It was just sad to me that young buyers, who didn't even know Cashin's NAME, would be sucked into buying those things thinking they had something to do with Cashin.

I have an email from the BCF director from 2008 where she says that lawyers are looking into the use of the "name" because...the Cashin name is a registered trademark...Coach does not have any right to use it.

Things probably changed because Coach has better lawyers and they were able to get away with whatever they wanted.   Call me a cynic and you would be correct!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> Thanks for the links. I will definitely check them out.
> 
> We all have our opinions and you are a much nicer person than I am, because I don't think Coach gave two hoots in Hell about paying homage to Bonnie Cashin with any of those cartoon bags.
> 
> If they were paying homage (and not cashing in) they wouldn't have made bags that were so far from Cashin's styles that they aren't even on the same planet.
> 
> It was just sad to me that young buyers, who didn't even know Cashin's NAME, would be sucked into buying those things thinking they had something to do with Cashin.
> 
> I have an email from the BCF director from 2008 where she says that lawyers are looking into the use of the "name" because...the Cashin name is a registered trademark...Coach does not have any right to use it.
> 
> Things probably changed because Coach has better lawyers and they were able to get away with whatever they wanted. Call me a cynic and you would be correct!


 
Interesting! Maybe they settled out of court and hopefully Coach had to give them financial damages.


----------



## BonBonz

Can someone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

BonBonz said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag?



We need more photos, measurements, and/or the serial number from inside the bag.


----------



## whateve

Please tell me the name and approximate year that this wallet was made.


----------



## whateve

pandorabox said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please tell me the name of this item? Color too if possible?
> 
> The inside which is smaller is all purple it looks like.
> 
> Is this a good find?
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like a plum Madison Audrey satchel.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Please tell me the name and approximate year that this wallet was made.



It's a Gramercy wallet from around 2000. I don't know the style name.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Please tell me the name and approximate year that this wallet was made.


 


Hyacinth said:


> It's a Gramercy wallet from around 2000. I don't know the style name.


 
It may have been made in Italy; I have an Italian-made Gramercy Zip bag from 1998, see link below. Does it have a suede-cloth lining?

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/now-cousin-has-come-over-italy-join-family-717893.html#post20462935


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Gramercy wallet from around 2000. I don't know the style name.





katev said:


> It may have been made in Italy; I have an Italian-made Gramercy Zip bag from 1998, see link below. Does it have a suede-cloth lining?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/now-cousin-has-come-over-italy-join-family-717893.html#post20462935


Thanks. I suspected it was from the Gramercy line. I have a Gracie from 1996 and I really wanted to know which came first - so now I know the Madison line is older. My wallet doesn't have a suede-cloth lining. The inside is red leather including the inside of the kisslock coin purse. The bill pocket is lined with black moire fabric. I have a Madison wallet that is smooth leather and textured pigskin which is also lined with black moire fabric.

I am very excited that I just got two Madison card cases that came in their original dust bags. They are textured like the Gracie. One of them is the same color as my Gracie so now I have the card case and the lipstick case to match her.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> It may have been made in Italy; I have an Italian-made Gramercy Zip bag from 1998, see link below. Does it have a suede-cloth lining?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/now-cousin-has-come-over-italy-join-family-717893.html#post20462935


I  think they put suede-cloth linings in only some of the bags. This listing for a Madison from 1995 has it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae624033d


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I think they put suede-cloth linings in only some of the bags. This listing for a Madison from 1995 has it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae624033d


 
My Gramercy bag has suede lining and I was wondering about the wallet, nice find!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thanks. I suspected it was from the Gramercy line. I have a Gracie from 1996 and I really wanted to know which came first - so now I know the Madison line is older. My wallet doesn't have a suede-cloth lining. The inside is red leather including the inside of the kisslock coin purse. The bill pocket is lined with black moire fabric. I have a Madison wallet that is smooth leather and textured pigskin which is also lined with black moire fabric.
> 
> I am very excited that I just got two Madison card cases that came in their original dust bags. They are textured like the Gracie. One of them is the same color as my Gracie so now I have the card case and the lipstick case to match her.


 
Wow, you've got quite a large Italian family too!


----------



## pukasonqo

i bought this tote a while ago and been curious about its name and if it belongs to any coach line, the pic of the creed is not the best but if you need the numbers let me know and i will post them. thanks!


----------



## ZSP

pukasonqo said:


> i bought this tote a while ago and been curious about its name and if it belongs to any coach line, the pic of the creed is not the best but if you need the numbers let me know and i will post them. thanks!
> View attachment 1678144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1678145



I'm no authority but your bag looks exactly like my black Soho Waverly Tote!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-first-reveal-742561.html

Mine is from 1996 (thanks to the kind ladies who authenticate here on tPF) but I believe they are still being made.  But, I don't know anything about the line.

What I do know is I love my bag.  The leather is awesome, so soft, but thick.  I have my eye on another one. LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

pukasonqo said:


> i bought this tote a while ago and been curious about its name and if it belongs to any coach line, the pic of the creed is not the best but if you need the numbers let me know and i will post them. thanks!
> View attachment 1678144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1678145



It's called a Soho Bleecker Bag (or Shopper, Coach sometimes changed names along the way).


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you ladies! 
it is such a lovely little tote and the leather is amazing!


----------



## noshoepolish

pukasonqo said:


> i bought this tote a while ago and been curious about its name and if it belongs to any coach line, the pic of the creed is not the best but if you need the numbers let me know and i will post them. thanks!
> View attachment 1678144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1678145



It is the Soho Waverly Tote.  The Bleecker is a different style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

noshoepolish said:


> It is the Soho Waverly Tote.  The Bleecker is a different style number.



Sorry, Noshoepolish is right, I wasn't reading the number correctly.


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you BB,hyacinth and ZSP!
so i got an oldie but goldie, just a year younger than my teen wonder!
ZSP, yours is so pretty...


----------



## BeenBurned

pukasonqo said:


> thank you BB,hyacinth and ZSP!
> so i got an oldie but goldie, just a year younger than my teen wonder!
> ZSP, yours is so pretty...


You're welcome but it wasn't I, it was NSP who helped you and Hyacinth with the name of the bag.


----------



## celestyal

Sorry! I posted this message in the wrong forum.


----------



## pukasonqo

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome but it wasn't I, it was NSP who helped you and Hyacinth with the name of the bag.


^^
you three deserve a thanks!  a flower for you each!


----------



## BeenBurned

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> you three deserve a thanks!  a flower for you each!


----------



## ZSP

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> you three deserve a thanks!  a flower for you each!



You're welcome and thanks for the compliment on my little black beauty.  I love this bag...it's deceptive in what it will hold.

Where did you get yours?


----------



## HildyLee

Can anyone tell me what colors the Ramblers legacy came in during 1998 & 1999. My daughter just re-discovered hers from back then & says it is not gray or brown, maybe taupe? It has nickel hardware. Did it come in taupe with nickel hardware? Thank you.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Not sure what this bag would be called. It's Pre Creed with just the "coach" name embossed, so does that make it a Cashin era bag? it's about 10"w x 9"h x 4.5d" Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-06


 
You may have already seen this but a bag that looks very similar to yours in brown is up for sale on ebay for $300! The brown is gorgeous but the green is even more special. You got a great deal, congratulations! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c4497058


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> You may have already seen this but a bag that looks very similar to yours in brown is up for sale on ebay for $300! The brown is gorgeous but the green is even more special. You got a great deal, congratulations!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c4497058


 
I did notice that (and it made me feel a bit better about my price tag considering Green is one of my fave colors to wear)  ...I even almost sent her a PM asking her if there's any paperwork telling her a name for this bag but I figured she'd have mentioned it if there was a name.    I think the strap is a little different and she gives a slightly different measurement for her bag, but we all know how widely varied people's measurements are on purses.


----------



## Hyacinth

HildyLee said:


> Can anyone tell me what colors the Ramblers legacy came in during 1998 & 1999. My daughter just re-discovered hers from back then & says it is not gray or brown, maybe taupe? It has nickel hardware. Did it come in taupe with nickel hardware? Thank you.



With only one or two catalogs from each year it's very hard to find records of all the colors that were available since by that time Coach was changing the colors every season. I've checked the few books I have and can't find Taupe so maybe I don't have the one that was published at the time she bought the bag.

The only year I'm sure about Taupe being an available color was 1995. If you can post serial number of the bag with the year code, that would help narrow it down.


----------



## HildyLee

Hyacinth said:


> With only one or two catalogs from each year it's very hard to find records of all the colors that were available since by that time Coach was changing the colors every season. I've checked the few books I have and can't find Taupe so maybe I don't have the one that was published at the time she bought the bag.
> 
> The only year I'm sure about Taupe being an available color was 1995. If you can post serial number of the bag with the year code, that would help narrow it down.



Thank you for looking into this, Hyacinth. I'll ask her for the serial number this weekend.


----------



## alexiarnps

Less of a help identifying a mystery bag, but more curious if there is a different color combination available.

I have two of the Mercer #5419 multifunctional / diaper / laptop bags, one No. C2J-5419 and one No. E2J-5419.  Each have looked like they had nickel hardware in photos, but arrived with gunmetal.  To me it seems that there are other items from the same era that have the leather-trimmed black twill and nickel hardware.  I have several Mercer travel and accessory pieces, all of which have the nickel.

I am curious of this bag came BK/SV instead of BK/GM.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## katev

alexiarnps said:


> Less of a help identifying a mystery bag, but more curious if there is a different color combination available.
> 
> I have two of the Mercer #5419 multifunctional / diaper / laptop bags, one No. C2J-5419 and one No. E2J-5419. Each have looked like they had nickel hardware in photos, but arrived with gunmetal. To me it seems that there are other items from the same era that have the leather-trimmed black twill and nickel hardware. I have several Mercer travel and accessory pieces, all of which have the nickel.
> 
> I am curious of this bag came BK/SV instead of BK/GM. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 
I recently found a Mercer Computer Tote at the thrift store and it has gunmetal hardware but it is missing the hangtag. My bag is number 5117 but I think they came in different sizes. Hyacinth authenticated it for me and kindly provided a catalog picture; see the link below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-578.html#post21408399


----------



## noshoepolish

I believe they used the silver abbrievation for brushed silver a lot of times.  If they did not offer plain silver, they used silver for the brushed silver.




alexiarnps said:


> Less of a help identifying a mystery bag, but more curious if there is a different color combination available.
> 
> I have two of the Mercer #5419 multifunctional / diaper / laptop bags, one No. C2J-5419 and one No. E2J-5419. Each have looked like they had nickel hardware in photos, but arrived with gunmetal. To me it seems that there are other items from the same era that have the leather-trimmed black twill and nickel hardware. I have several Mercer travel and accessory pieces, all of which have the nickel.
> 
> I am curious of this bag came BK/SV instead of BK/GM. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spidergirl294

can someone please tell me the name and style of this purse.  thanks 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1682825&stc=1&d=1334434316


----------



## sunspray

spidergirl294 said:
			
		

> can someone please tell me the name and style of this purse.  thanks
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1682825&stc=1&d=1334434316



It is fake.


----------



## HildyLee

Hyacinth said:


> With only one or two catalogs from each year it's very hard to find records of all the colors that were available since by that time Coach was changing the colors every season. I've checked the few books I have and can't find Taupe so maybe I don't have the one that was published at the time she bought the bag.
> 
> The only year I'm sure about Taupe being an available color was 1995. If you can post serial number of the bag with the year code, that would help narrow it down.


 
Here's the serial number F9P-9061. It looks brownish gray & the hardware is nickel. Thanks again!


----------



## klbeck79

thanks so much!  I NEED this whatever it is!


----------



## sunspray

klbeck79 said:
			
		

> thanks so much!  I NEED this whatever it is!



Jade Kristin Sage.


----------



## Hyacinth

HildyLee said:


> Here's the serial number F9P-9061. It looks brownish gray & the hardware is nickel. Thanks again!



I only have one 1999 catalog and I can't verify the color, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## HildyLee

Hyacinth said:


> I only have one 1999 catalog and I can't verify the color, but that doesn't mean anything.


 
Thank you once again for checking into the colors from back then, Hyacinth. She told me that it is unusual, whatever the actual color turns out to be.


----------



## tracidawn78

Hi all,

I just got back from the Coach outlet.  I went to find a wallet to match my grass/cerulean Willis I just got.  I didn't like the zippy wallet that matched it so I went to find something else (found an off-white wallet that matches the sides of the Willis so I'm happy!)  

I found a purse I couldn't pass up.  It was originally $328, marked down to $169, and was 50% off of that, so it was $84!  It was the only one there like it.  I'm thrilled.  It's going to my best friend since she's been looking for something in this color.  

Anyway, I have 2 questions.  1) The zipper comes completely apart (like on a sweatshirt).  Is this on purpose?  The end of the zipper looks finished, so I'm thinking maybe it's supposed to be this way?  It's no problem getting the zipper to fit and zip up properly.  Maybe that's why it was marked down so much?  And 2) What's the name/style of this purse?

Thanks a bunch!

P.S.  That jade Kristen Sage posted above me is to die for.


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, those zipper styles are common on gallery totes.  Some people prefer not to zip them up.  Some sellers call them jacket style zippers.


----------



## BeenBurned

tracidawn78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got back from the Coach outlet.  I went to find a wallet to match my grass/cerulean Willis I just got.  I didn't like the zippy wallet that matched it so I went to find something else (found an off-white wallet that matches the sides of the Willis so I'm happy!)
> 
> I found a purse I couldn't pass up.  It was originally $328, marked down to $169, and was 50% off of that, so it was $84!  It was the only one there like it.  I'm thrilled.  It's going to my best friend since she's been looking for something in this color.
> 
> Anyway, I have 2 questions.  1) The zipper comes completely apart (like on a sweatshirt).  Is this on purpose?  The end of the zipper looks finished, so I'm thinking maybe it's supposed to be this way?  It's no problem getting the zipper to fit and zip up properly.  Maybe that's why it was marked down so much?  And 2) What's the name/style of this purse?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> P.S.  That jade Kristen Sage posted above me is to die for.





noshoepolish said:


> Yes, those zipper styles are common on gallery totes.  Some people prefer not to zip them up.  Some sellers call them jacket style zippers.


Personally, I think they're a PITA to zip. Although they allow easier and fuller access to the inside, I prefer a zipper that stays closed at the bottom.


----------



## whateve

What is this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Coach-Tote-Bag-/130682385038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d46f28e


----------



## noshoepolish

It is a Coach messenger Bag from the men's line.  Harrison Leather Crossbody Satchel. 



whateve said:


> What is this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Coach-Tote-Bag-/130682385038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d46f28e


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Coach-Tote-Bag-/130682385038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d46f28e



Never mind...


----------



## ppppeanut

Does anyone know the style # for this charm? Or what it might be called?? Thanks!!!


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> It is a Coach messenger Bag from the men's line.  Harrison Leather Crossbody Satchel.


Thank you! I suspected it was from the men's line. I was intrigued by the calf's leather. It made it seem like a pinnacle bag.


----------



## katev

tracidawn78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got back from the Coach outlet. I went to find a wallet to match my grass/cerulean Willis I just got. I didn't like the zippy wallet that matched it so I went to find something else (found an off-white wallet that matches the sides of the Willis so I'm happy!)
> 
> I found a purse I couldn't pass up. It was originally $328, marked down to $169, and was 50% off of that, so it was $84! It was the only one there like it. I'm thrilled. It's going to my best friend since she's been looking for something in this color.
> 
> Anyway, I have 2 questions. 1) The zipper comes completely apart (like on a sweatshirt). Is this on purpose? The end of the zipper looks finished, so I'm thinking maybe it's supposed to be this way? It's no problem getting the zipper to fit and zip up properly. Maybe that's why it was marked down so much? And 2) What's the name/style of this purse?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> P.S. That jade Kristen Sage posted above me is to die for.


 
Nice find at a great price! 

I think they are called "breakaway zippers" and I don't care for them personally but they are common in several styles of coach bag. As far as the name/style of the bag, it is probably a gallery tote like NSP said, but what is the number on the creed patch inside the bag and what did it say on the price tag?


----------



## VintageBagLover

I saw this wristlet on Ebay, and I was wondering if anyone could identify it. What year is it from? Thanks for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_4790wt_936


----------



## Hyacinth

VintageBagLover said:


> I saw this wristlet on Ebay, and I was wondering if anyone could identify it. What year is it from? Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_4790wt_936



I can't find it in my files but the seller's name for it is probably pretty close. Coach might have just called it a Leather Turnlock Wristlet or some similar name. Looks like it dates from between 2001 to maybe 2005 at the latest so if you go by the usual definition of "vintage" being 20 years old or more, it's not vintage.

I'll keep looking for a name.


----------



## Jessi319

Picked this little bag up today. Its really small, yet with unusually thick straps for its size. It measures about 9Wx6Hx3D. The straps start out fatter at the sides of the purse and get a little less fat as it goes up. And with a nice sized brass buckle. Strap drop of 14 to 18". There's no outer back slip pocket. Just the main interior pocket with a zippered compartment as pictured. I'd love a name for her if you know. TIA ! 





By jessi319 at 2012-04-19




By jessi319 at 2012-04-19




By jessi319 at 2012-04-19




By jessi319 at 2012-04-19




By jessi319 at 2012-04-19​


----------



## Jessi319

This one is more familiar looking, but it pre-dates the embossed style # so I'm having trouble identifying it precisely -after much photo searching. It's 11Wx7Hx 3.5D with a strap drop of 19". The Creed patch reads 0961-137 




By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
By jessi319 at 2012-04-19




By http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4538/img1609lr.jpg[/IMG]http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jessi[IMG​

By [URL="http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jessi319"]jessi319 at 2012-04-19319]jessi319
[/URL]at 2012-04-19





By jessi319 at 2012-04-19​

Thanks again!!


----------



## ladyraven65

Good morning! This one has me stumped...the style looks like the Slim Satchel Compact and even measures about the same 13" x 7" x 2.5" but the handles are longer and thinner not short and square. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyraven65 said:


> Good morning! This one has me stumped...the style looks like the Slim Satchel Compact and even measures about the same 13" x 7" x 2.5" but the handles are longer and thinner not short and square. Any ideas? TIA



Looks like a Club Satchel from around 1989, the style number was 9885


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> This one is more familiar looking, but it pre-dates the embossed style # so I'm having trouble identifying it precisely -after much photo searching. It's 11Wx7Hx 3.5D with a strap drop of 19". The Creed patch reads 0961-137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4538/img1609lr.jpg[/IMG]​
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19319]jessi319
> at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19​
> 
> Thanks again!!



It's a Swinger, from the Lightweight line made around 1989.


----------



## ladyraven65

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like a Club Satchel from around 1989, the style number was 9885


 Many thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Swinger, from the Lightweight line made around 1989.


 
awesome as usual!!!   THANK YOU!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Picked this little bag up today. Its really small, yet with unusually thick straps for its size. It measures about 9Wx6Hx3D. The straps start out fatter at the sides of the purse and get a little less fat as it goes up. And with a nice sized brass buckle. Strap drop of 14 to 18". There's no outer back slip pocket. Just the main interior pocket with a zippered compartment as pictured. I'd love a name for her if you know. TIA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-19​



That was a hard one. It's from the early to mid-1980s and was called a Sling Bag, style number 9710.

I think someone sent me this scan of the catalog page and I don't even  know what year it's from but the page style is from that time period.


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyraven65 said:


> Many thanks, Hyacinth!





Jessi319 said:


> awesome as usual!!!   THANK YOU!



You're welcome


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> That was a hard one. It's from the early to mid-1980s and was called a Sling Bag, style number 9710.
> 
> I think someone sent me this scan of the catalog page and I don't even know what year it's from but the page style is from that time period.


 
THANKS !!!    I LOVE IT when you are able to show an old catalog page to go with it!!!   I keep a little "reference" folder in my computer whenever something like that comes my way!


----------



## nursie

i'd like to know what year this bag came out. also it doesn't have an 'F' on the creed, but i assumed it was a mff item...yes?

nma: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-COACH-...190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1399579e


----------



## sunspray

nursie said:
			
		

> i'd like to know what year this bag came out. also it doesn't have an 'F' on the creed, but i assumed it was a mff item...yes?
> 
> nma: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-COACH-GREEN-SUEDE-PATENT-HAMPTONS-SATCHEL-PURSE-/270911756190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1399579e



It's from 2004 and it's not MFF.


----------



## sunspray

nursie said:
			
		

> i'd like to know what year this bag came out. also it doesn't have an 'F' on the creed, but i assumed it was a mff item...yes?
> 
> nma: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-COACH-GREEN-SUEDE-PATENT-HAMPTONS-SATCHEL-PURSE-/270911756190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1399579e



But it was purchased in an outlet. It was a transfer from a FP store. It has the bullseye.


----------



## nursie

sunspray said:


> It's from 2004 and it's not MFF.


 


sunspray said:


> But it was purchased in an outlet. It was a transfer from a FP store. It has the bullseye.


 

thank you!


----------



## Jessi319

at least I hope so in this case!! This bag came to me in a bag "lot" I bought. It ended up in my box of "fake" garbage Coach bags to be tossed out. I"ve just read Hyacinths "Coach Italy Guide" and when I came to the little part about Sheridan bags breaking all the rules, a bell went off in my head, and I ran and grabbed this out of the box. The Hangtag, turnlock, creed...ALL SO WEIRD!! So...is she pardoned from death row? I guess we'll find out. Dimensions are about 12"Wx 9"Hx3.5"D. Sorry, I can't get the creed patch to load straight!! 






By jessi319 at 2012-04-2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By jessi319 at 2012-04-211




By jessi319 at 2012-04-21




By jessi319 at 2012-04-21




By jessi319 at 2012-04-21




By jessi319 at 2012-04-21​


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> at least I hope so in this case!! This bag came to me in a bag "lot" I bought. It ended up in my box of "fake" garbage Coach bags to be tossed out. I"ve just read Hyacinths "Coach Italy Guide" and when I came to the little part about Sheridan bags breaking all the rules, a bell went off in my head, and I ran and grabbed this out of the box. The Hangtag, turnlock, creed...ALL SO WEIRD!! So...is she pardoned from death row? I guess we'll find out. Dimensions are about 12"Wx 9"Hx3.5"D. Sorry, I can't get the creed patch to load straight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21​



Yep, consider this a full pardon! 

It's a Sheridan Glenwood, style number 4225, from late 1992 or 1993 and everything looks fine, yours even has the original hangtag. I'm glad you checked the Salearea Guide before tossing it, it's a great style and one of my personal favorites. It seems to be in very good condition too. 

There have been some fake Sheridans, so it pays to be careful and have them authenticated.

Here's Coach's 1992 page showing the turnlock:


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, consider this a full pardon!
> 
> It's a Sheridan Glenwood, style number 4225, from late 1992 or 1993 and everything looks fine, yours even has the original hangtag. I'm glad you checked the Salearea Guide before tossing it, it's a great style and one of my personal favorites. It seems to be in very good condition too.
> 
> There have been some fake Sheridans, so it pays to be careful and have them authenticated.
> 
> Here's Coach's 1992 page showing the turnlock:


 
OMG..HOw exciting!!   I like her a lot too.  What a relief! THANK YOU


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> OMG..HOw exciting!!   I like her a lot too.  What a relief! THANK YOU



You're welcome! Glad I could save an innocent bag from a terrible fate


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> at least I hope so in this case!! This bag came to me in a bag "lot" I bought. It ended up in my box of "fake" garbage Coach bags to be tossed out. I"ve just read Hyacinths "Coach Italy Guide" and when I came to the little part about Sheridan bags breaking all the rules, a bell went off in my head, and I ran and grabbed this out of the box. The Hangtag, turnlock, creed...ALL SO WEIRD!! So...is she pardoned from death row? I guess we'll find out. Dimensions are about 12"Wx 9"Hx3.5"D. Sorry, I can't get the creed patch to load straight!!
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-2
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-211
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21​


 
Your white/brown sheridan glenwood is gorgeous, I'm glad it was saved! When I found a green/tan one I wasn't sure what to make of it - mine didn't even have a serial number on the creed patch! But happily Hyacinth authenticated it and another innocent bag was saved! Nice find!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Your white/brown sheridan glenwood is gorgeous, I'm glad it was saved! When I found a green/tan one I wasn't sure what to make of it - mine didn't even have a serial number on the creed patch! But happily Hyacinth authenticated it and another innocent bag was saved! Nice find!


 
oooh the green and tan would be really nice!!     I love this forum and the help we can get with authentification!!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> oooh the green and tan would be really nice!! I love this forum and the help we can get with authentification!!


 
You will see before and after pics of the green/tan sheridan glenwood at the link below. I have seen other photos of the bag and the green color looks a lot deeper and brighter so I think mine is faded, but I like the more muted green color. I really love your white bag though, it's gorgeous!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-happens-when-you-dunk-bag-shouldnt-get-689911.html


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> You will see before and after pics of the green/tan sheridan glenwood at the link below. I have seen other photos of the bag and the green color looks a lot deeper and brighter so I think mine is faded, but I like the more muted green color. I really love your white bag though, it's gorgeous!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-happens-when-you-dunk-bag-shouldnt-get-689911.html


 
Wow...she looks amazing!  It's funny I've recently seen a few of these in various places and don't know why I didn't connect it to the bag I hadand thought was fake!!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> oooh the green and tan would be really nice!! I love this forum and the help we can get with authentification!!


 
I know, I wouldn't invest the money, time, and effort into rehabbing if I didn't feel confident that I was working on an authentic item!


----------



## danigreen1

katev said:


> I have seen fakes that have the C pattern on both the outside of the bag as well as inside on the lining. And I have see genuine bags that do not have the signature pattern on the outside but they do have it on the lining.




Thank you!  Good to know!  It's so hard to know what I'm looking for, so that's why I ask you all for your sage advice!


----------



## Boule

Saw this beautiful Coach bag on a haul video on youtube and now, I gotta have it! Can someone ID it for me please? TIA!






Sorry for the crappy picture...


----------



## JOODLZ

Jessi319 said:


> at least I hope so in this case!! This bag came to me in a bag "lot" I bought. It ended up in my box of "fake" garbage Coach bags to be tossed out. I"ve just read Hyacinths "Coach Italy Guide" and when I came to the little part about Sheridan bags breaking all the rules, a bell went off in my head, and I ran and grabbed this out of the box. The Hangtag, turnlock, creed...ALL SO WEIRD!! So...is she pardoned from death row? I guess we'll find out. Dimensions are about 12"Wx 9"Hx3.5"D. Sorry, I can't get the creed patch to load straight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-04-21​



WOW! What a beautiful bag...glad she received a full pardon!


----------



## SoLovely

Hello,

I just purchased this bag, and  would love to learn anything any of you may know about it.  To my eye, it dates to the 90's, but I'm uncertain.  It's in excellent condition, inside and out.
Does anyone know the name, approximate age, original/current value?
The No. in the bag is: G 12-9185.  
Thank you! (I've never posted in an "authenticate" thread; I hope I've provided all the necessary information?)


----------



## Just 1 More

Boule said:


> Saw this beautiful Coach bag on a haul video on youtube and now, I gotta have it! Can someone ID it for me please? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture...



Looks like an Ashley carryall - here's a link to ebay search so you can see several different colors

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...83&_osacat=169291&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311


----------



## Hyacinth

SoLovely said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this bag, and  would love to learn anything any of you may know about it.  To my eye, it dates to the 90's, but I'm uncertain.  It's in excellent condition, inside and out.
> Does anyone know the name, approximate age, original/current value?
> The No. in the bag is: G 12-9185.
> Thank you! (I've never posted in an "authenticate" thread; I hope I've provided all the necessary information?)



Actually this is the "Identify" thread, the "Authenticate" thread is under Coach Shopping. 

If your bag is genuine it would be a Whitney Top Handle from 2001. But we always need to see a clear readable photo of the creed stamp or patch to authenticate a bag.


----------



## SoLovely

Hyacinth said:


> Actually this is the "Identify" thread, the "Authenticate" thread is under Coach Shopping.
> 
> If your bag is genuine it would be a Whitney Top Handle from 2001. But we always need to see a clear readable photo of the creed stamp or patch to authenticate a bag.



Thank you! I really appreciate the information.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Hi Ladies.   I am wondering if any of you can give me any more information on this bag?  (Like if there is a specific name for it, how old it is, etc).  It's a small Doctor's Style suede & leather bag with a removable crossbody strap.  Creed number is 9427.  Thanks!

http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_01.jpg

http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_19.jpg

http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_13.jpg

Humm, not sure why I can't get the pics to show up.  Sorry for the links only.


----------



## sw3etpea

Hi everybody! I just won an eBay auction for my spring/summer bag, and was wondering if somebody can tell me what style it is, here is the link, it is ebay item#110863464696:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sw3etpea said:


> Hi everybody! I just won an eBay auction for my spring/summer bag, and was wondering if somebody can tell me what style it is, here is the link, it is ebay item#110863464696:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome to tpf! 

It looks like some type of Kristin but without a creed pic, it's hard to know which style or whether it's even authentic. (There aren't any red flags but more pictures are needed.)


----------



## Hyacinth

Fancy_Pants said:


> Hi Ladies.   I am wondering if any of you can give me any more information on this bag?  (Like if there is a specific name for it, how old it is, etc).  It's a small Doctor's Style suede & leather bag with a removable crossbody strap.  Creed number is 9427.  Thanks!
> 
> http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_01.jpg
> 
> http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_19.jpg
> 
> http://img2.sellersourcebook.com/users/69185/ma_coach_suede_13.jpg
> 
> Humm, not sure why I can't get the pics to show up.  Sorry for the links only.



It's called (are you ready?) a Bonnie's Legacy Suede Small Zip Satchel. Made in 2000


----------



## whateve

I just got this adorable bag. I know they made this in 3 colors - this one, a blue one with a butterfly and another one, and somewhere on tpf there is a picture of the three of them together but I can't find it. If I knew the name, maybe I could find it in a search. The creed is G05Q-3566.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Hyacinth said:


> It's called (are you ready?) a Bonnie's Legacy Suede Small Zip Satchel. Made in 2000



That's a mouth full! And wow, I am amazed at the knowledge on this forum.  Thank you so much for the quick response.  I really appreciate it!

~Amber


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just got this adorable bag. I know they made this in 3 colors - this one, a blue one with a butterfly and another one, and somewhere on tpf there is a picture of the three of them together but I can't find it. If I knew the name, maybe I could find it in a search. The creed is G05Q-3566.


In my own records, I have it as "poppy mini purse" but I don't think that's the real style name.


----------



## ozmodiar

whateve said:


> I just got this adorable bag. I know they made this in 3 colors - this one, a blue one with a butterfly and another one, and somewhere on tpf there is a picture of the three of them together but I can't find it. If I knew the name, maybe I could find it in a search. The creed is G05Q-3566.



I don't know the official names of the bags, but the style number for the butterfly is 3564 and the ladybug (magenta pink) is 3565.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> In my own records, I have it as "poppy mini purse" but I don't think that's the real style name.





ozmodiar said:


> I don't know the official names of the bags, but the style number for the butterfly is 3564 and the ladybug (magenta pink) is 3565.


Thank you! I was able to find pictures of the others with this information. BeenBurned - you authenticated one of these for Coach Addict, who is the person with the collection, shown in the Pink items thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pi...our-pink-coach-items-602739.html#post15805512
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-10.html#post14938745


----------



## Just 1 More

sw3etpea said:


> Hi everybody! I just won an eBay auction for my spring/summer bag, and was wondering if somebody can tell me what style it is, here is the link, it is ebay item#110863464696:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!!




I was watching that auction myself  LOL!  From what I can tell w/o more pics, (just guessing here) it's a Kristin Top Handle - #45166

Here's another auction (NMA) 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/F45166-Coach-Kristin-Leather-Top-Handle-Pouch-Handbag-/250849501982

I didn't see any 'red flags' on this one either but like BeenBurned said, more pics help (especially of the creed).


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              In my own records, I have it as "poppy mini purse" but I don't think that's the real style name.            



                            Originally Posted by *ozmodiar* 

                              I don't know the official names of the bags, but the style  number for the butterfly is 3564 and the ladybug (magenta pink) is 3565.     



whateve said:


> Thank you! I was able to find pictures of the others with this information. BeenBurned - you authenticated one of these for Coach Addict, who is the person with the collection, shown in the Pink items thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pi...our-pink-coach-items-602739.html#post15805512
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-10.html#post14938745



I think they were just called "xx Motif Framed Bags", fill in the critter's name.

3564, Butterfly, 3565, Ladybug, 3566, Poppy, or maybe just Flower


----------



## angelaira

Hi Hyacinth, and Beenburned, I wanted to ask for your help. I have put together a guide a to dating and identifying vintage Coach bags, and I was wondering if you would mind looking at it and possibly telling me if there are things I missed. I know you are both very well respected Coach experts, and I am not, so I was hoping maybe you might wish to contribute. 
I am normally active in the Rehab and Rescue Club part of the forums, so I haven't had much interaction with either of you, but your identifications and knowledge are touted in there quite often, so I thought I would venture out of my comfort zone and ask. 
Thank you! 
http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html


----------



## nanirina

I bought a coach bag a few years ago that is no longer on the coach website. Does anyone know the name of this bag? Sorry I don't have a picture. It looks like the maggie except the straps are much wider and softer. There is no "coach" logo on the bag, just a fob hanging from the strap. Anyone know what I am talking about? Thanks!


----------



## ckarachr

Is it a horse and carriage fob?  If so it sounds like a Mia Maggie


----------



## nanirina

ckarachr said:


> Is it a horse and carriage fob?  If so it sounds like a Mia Maggie



Mine did not have a horse and carriage fob, but the one my friend bought in HK did, which I find very strange. Mine had a "coach" fob , and hers had a coach and horse carriage fob. I just googled the Mia Maggie and it's not it. It looks totally like the current maggie. But the current strap is thin and this one is a bit twisted, it's wide and very soft leather. I know it once came in many colors. My friend has it in yellow and I have it in Black.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelaira said:


> Hi Hyacinth, and Beenburned, I wanted to ask for your help. I have put together a guide a to dating and identifying vintage Coach bags, and I was wondering if you would mind looking at it and possibly telling me if there are things I missed. I know you are both very well respected Coach experts, and I am not, so I was hoping maybe you might wish to contribute.
> I am normally active in the Rehab and Rescue Club part of the forums, so I haven't had much interaction with either of you, but your identifications and knowledge are touted in there quite often, so I thought I would venture out of my comfort zone and ask.
> Thank you!
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html


While I'm flattered that you're asking my advice on vintage bags, I'm not qualified to answer most of your questions. Both Hyacinth and DemRam are the real vintage and classic bag experts, with DemRam also having great knowledge of Bonnie Cashin bags.

With that said, I do have a few comments.

1. Regarding your post on April 20, I have a correction to make to the following: _At the bottom of the page is a list of style numbers and names of most  of the bags that have such a thing,* of course style numbers were not  assigned until 1994.*_

Prior to 1994, style numbers were assigned to bags but they weren't used as part of the serial number on creeds until 1994, but instead, random serial numbers were used. 

2. Regarding your post on April16 concerning a fake bag you received that day, you stated: _I got a pretty good quality fake vintage Coach today from e-bay. I  thought I would document what it looks like for reference purposes. It  is a good fake like I said, so it could probably fool most people._

Although some of the Korean fakes are decent quality leather bags, as far as being "good fake Coach" bags, that they definitely are NOT. They use invalid serial numbers, creeds have improper fonts and spacing and the fact that they are made in Korea is a dead giveaway that the bag is fake. 

Coach has many rules and just about every rule has exceptions, but the one rule without any exception is the rule that says that Coach has NEVER made a bag in Korea. 

---------------

I'll defer to the real experts for further comments. 

Good luck!


----------



## katev

nanirina said:


> Mine did not have a horse and carriage fob, but the one my friend bought in HK did, which I find very strange. Mine had a "coach" fob , and hers had a coach and horse carriage fob. I just googled the Mia Maggie and it's not it. It looks totally like the current maggie. But the current strap is thin and this one is a bit twisted, it's wide and very soft leather. I know it once came in many colors. My friend has it in yellow and I have it in Black.


 
What is the number on the coach creed patch inside the bag?


----------



## angelaira

BeenBurned said:


> While I'm flattered that you're asking my advice on vintage bags, I'm not qualified to answer most of your questions. Both Hyacinth and DemRam are the real vintage and classic bag experts, with DemRam also having great knowledge of Bonnie Cashin bags.
> 
> With that said, I do have a few comments.
> 
> 1. Regarding your post on April 20, I have a correction to make to the following: _At the bottom of the page is a list of style numbers and names of most  of the bags that have such a thing,* of course style numbers were not  assigned until 1994.*_
> 
> Prior to 1994, style numbers were assigned to bags but they weren't used as part of the serial number on creeds until 1994, but instead, random serial numbers were used.
> 
> 2. Regarding your post on April16 concerning a fake bag you received that day, you stated: _I got a pretty good quality fake vintage Coach today from e-bay. I  thought I would document what it looks like for reference purposes. It  is a good fake like I said, so it could probably fool most people._
> 
> Although some of the Korean fakes are decent quality leather bags, as far as being "good fake Coach" bags, that they definitely are NOT. They use invalid serial numbers, creeds have improper fonts and spacing and the fact that they are made in Korea is a dead giveaway that the bag is fake.
> 
> Coach has many rules and just about every rule has exceptions, but the one rule without any exception is the rule that says that Coach has NEVER made a bag in Korea.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> I'll defer to the real experts for further comments.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for your response, I added in what you said about style numbers and credited you for the correction! 

And, I completely agree with what you say about fakes, I didn't mean the bag was a good bag, just that in photos it looked like the real thing, and it is a good example of what is out there for the unsuspecting.


----------



## whateve

They change the Maggie a bit each year. Yours could just be an earlier version of the Maggie.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelaira said:


> Thank you so much for your response, I added in what you said about style numbers and credited you for the correction!
> 
> And, I completely agree with what you say about fakes, I didn't mean the bag was a good bag, just that in photos it looked like the real thing, and it is a good example of what is out there for the unsuspecting.


You're welcome.

I have another comment that is really important and Hyacinth is probably the one who deserves credit for it. 

Be sure to keep your blog updated. Coach makes so many changes so unless your blog is current, you'll risk having it become as inaccurate and/or obsolete as so many other guides permeating the internet.


----------



## nanirina

katev said:


> What is the number on the coach creed patch inside the bag?



Darn I need to go back to my parents house to dig out that bag and will post once I find out!


----------



## Hyacinth

I also have a suggestion - help educate Coach owners and buyers to the amazing amount of misinformation and just plain LIES that are spread out over the internet in the form of unresearched, Copy & Pasted "authenticity guides", starting with the nonsense about YKK zippers. 

A warning about the mistakes in the vast majority of those Guides might help, and a link to the two Salearea Guides on the subject would help even more. Of course, if you use the information in the Guides please credit the source and the author.
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-and-the-YKK-Zipper-Myth-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000040073710
and
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Authenticity-Guides-Facts-and-Myths?ugid=10000000062607882


----------



## CA-Anonymous

whateve said:


> They change the Maggie a bit each year. Yours could just be an earlier version of the Maggie.



Yep, that's what I thought also....the Maggie version 1.0.


----------



## kggilbert

I am new to this site & I'm not sure if I am in the right forum. I saw this wristlet on Ebay but there is no info as to the name or item # so I can look it up elsewhere. I can't seem to find any others like it which leads me to believe that it is a fake. Especially since the seller has 0 feedback, however, my daughter loves it & I would like to know if it is real & if so what is the name of this color/style. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

kggilbert said:


> I am new to this site & I'm not sure if I am in the right forum. I saw this wristlet on Ebay but there is no info as to the name or item # so I can look it up elsewhere. I can't seem to find any others like it which leads me to believe that it is a fake. Especially since the seller has 0 feedback, however, my daughter loves it & I would like to know if it is real & if so what is the name of this color/style. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



The photo is too small and doesn't show enough detail. We can't identify or authenticate it without more photos.  When asking for authenticity opinions you should really use the Authenticate This Coach found under Coach Shopping. 

We need to see the Ebay listing especially if there are more photos of the wristlet. What little I can see would make me really reluctant to bid on it at any price, the strap alone just doesn't "feel" right. And buying from a 0-Feedback seller without a TON of photos and information is never a good idea.


----------



## kggilbert

Thanks so much. I wasn't sure if I was posting in the right thread, I will be sure to go to the proper one next time. I appreciate the advice. That is the only picture posted on the listing & there is no further information. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26100912913...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1344
That is listing, I cut & pasted it from my address line. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

kggilbert said:


> Thanks so much. I wasn't sure if I was posting in the right thread, I will be sure to go to the proper one next time. I appreciate the advice. That is the only picture posted on the listing & there is no further information.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26100912913...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1344
> That is listing, I cut & pasted it from my address line. Again, thanks so much!



Thanks!

 I haven't seen that color before but that doesn't mean much. Maybe someone else recognises it? There isn't another one like it on Ebay right now either.

I just can't be even halfway sure it's genuine, and the seller's hand is hiding a part of the strap that I'd like to see. Maybe someone else with authentication experience can take a look?


----------



## Just 1 More

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't seen that color before but that doesn't mean much. Maybe someone else recognises it? There isn't another one like it on Ebay right now either.
> 
> I just can't be even halfway sure it's genuine, and the seller's hand is hiding a part of the strap that I'd like to see. Maybe someone else with authentication experience can take a look?



I _think _it's a Daisy wristlet (MFF) but pics aren't too good - here's a similar one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...kD2aSmUD77WHr9f5HfIzo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lemonabc

Hi, not sure if i am in the right thread but is anyone able to help me authenticate this coach bag, madison lindsey satchel, 18627. thanks


----------



## Just 1 More

lemonabc said:


> Hi, not sure if i am in the right thread but is anyone able to help me authenticate this coach bag, madison lindsey satchel, 18627. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699893
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699894
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699895




the authentication thread is here:   http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Just 1 More said:


> I _think _it's a Daisy wristlet (MFF) but pics aren't too good - here's a similar one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...kD2aSmUD77WHr9f5HfIzo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Yes, it looks like the same style. Thanks very much, Just 1 More!


----------



## rjshops

Oops ... Sorry reposted in Authentication Thread.


----------



## rjshops

My apologies ... I have moved my authentication request to the correct thread.


----------



## habner

A family member has a tan leather Coach purse that I am in love with.  Unfortunately, I don't have a picture.  I haven't been able to find out anything about it.  Would like to find out the name of it so I can maybe find one like it on ebay.  The number on it is C0793-11010.  Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## BeenBurned

habner said:


> A family member has a tan leather Coach purse that I am in love with.  Unfortunately, I don't have a picture.  I haven't been able to find out anything about it.  Would like to find out the name of it so I can maybe find one like it on ebay.  The number on it is C0793-11010.  Can anyone help me out here?


Here's a listing for the style. (It's already been sold but the title and style number give you some keywords to search.)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTHENTIC-COACH-Ergo-Vintage-Leather-Large-Hobo-11010-tPF/11072949


----------



## habner

BeenBurned said:


> Here's a listing for the style. (It's already been sold but the title and style number give you some keywords to search.)
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTHENTIC-COACH-Ergo-Vintage-Leather-Large-Hobo-11010-tPF/11072949


Thank you!  That's it!


----------



## BeenBurned

habner said:


> Thank you!  That's it!


You're welcome.


----------



## whateve

I wonder if you could tell me what year this keychain/coin purse was made.
Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I wonder if you could tell me what year this keychain/coin purse was made.
> Thanks.



Those are usually from the mid to late 1990s.


----------



## kggilbert

Thanks so much for the help! I am so glad I found this site!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Those are usually from the mid to late 1990s.


thank you!


----------



## jxsie

I saw this Sabrina listed on ebay. It says it is 'orange'. What was the real name for this color? I don't remember an orange Sabrina. Thanks !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Fanta...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6d8b629

NMA


----------



## Becca4277

I have never seen this bag before.  Does anyone know if this is the whiskey legacy leather?  Was this an outlet bag?

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/clo/2981515061.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Becca4277 said:


> I have never seen this bag before.  Does anyone know if this is the whiskey legacy leather?  Was this an outlet bag?
> 
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/clo/2981515061.html



I'd really like to see a better photo of the creed patch and serial number. The only similar style I can find has several details that are different from the bag in the photo. The serial number isn't clear either, it looks like 11112 or 11132.

EDITED TO ADD - It might be the 2007 version of the Legacy Hippie Flap, 11132. It looks like Whiskey but someone familiar with that style of leather needs to take a look. Apparently the production bags were slightly different than the Coach photos.


----------



## glitterpear83

Can anyone ID this clutch/wristlet?  Style name or number?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270965536980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

I believe it is a garcia legacy clutch.



rynamyn said:


> Can anyone ID this clutch/wristlet? Style name or number?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270965536980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> thanks!


----------



## ozmodiar

jxsie said:


> I saw this Sabrina listed on ebay. It says it is 'orange'. What was the real name for this color? I don't remember an orange Sabrina. Thanks !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Fanta...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6d8b629
> 
> NMA



It's probably cinnamon. Cinnamon was among the last Sabrina colors and was not widely released.


----------



## ozmodiar

rynamyn said:


> Can anyone ID this clutch/wristlet?  Style name or number?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270965536980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> thanks!





noshoepolish said:


> I believe it is a garcia legacy clutch.



Style number 12707.


----------



## jxsie

ozmodiar said:


> It's probably cinnamon. Cinnamon was among the last Sabrina colors and was not widely released.



Thank you ozmodiar.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi today I saw someone wearing a gorgeous tourquoise leather satchel with silver studs. It was similar shape like the Sabrina and it had a few chain links on the handles. I do not have a picture I wish I did by some chance would anyone know the bag I am talking about. It was so beautiful I need to go on a hunt to find this bag and I was hoping someone could help. Thank you


----------



## sunspray

bellabags23 said:
			
		

> Hi today I saw someone wearing a gorgeous tourquoise leather satchel with silver studs. It was similar shape like the Sabrina and it had a few chain links on the handles. I do not have a picture I wish I did by some chance would anyone know the bag I am talking about. It was so beautiful I need to go on a hunt to find this bag and I was hoping someone could help. Thank you



Was it longer? Like maybe Kristin Pleated Satchel?


----------



## bellabags23

sunspray said:


> Was it longer? Like maybe Kristin Pleated Satchel?



Thanks for your help I found it... It is the large studded Sabrina... I am in my iPhone now I will post a picture when I go on my computer. This was from 2009... I dont think I will find this.. It is no longer available


----------



## ozmodiar

bellabags23 said:


> Thanks for your help I found it... It is the large studded Sabrina... I am in my iPhone now I will post a picture when I go on my computer. This was from 2009... I dont think I will find this.. It is no longer available



Where did you find your info? AFAIK, the studded Sabrina only came in black or espresso.


----------



## bellabags23

Really???? I saw someone carrying a torquoise one and when I kept looking for pictures of the bag I was trying to find I found it in black and that was the same bag. So hers must have been a fake??? It had silver studs. Thanks for the info


----------



## Esquared72

Hi all - I'm usually in the RM forum, and am hoping you can help me with the name of a bag. This is an MFF that I bought a few years ago. I don't use it as often as I should, but love the dark brown with silver hardware, the purple lining, and the option to wear as shoulder or crossbody. I'm wearing it today for a work outing to the Newseum in DC. Anyone know if this lovely girl has a name? Thanks!


----------



## rogersa

Hi everyone! I can't seem to find her on google so I can't show any pictures. I was at the outlet yesterday and saw this purse. It came in silver, a beige with gold straps and another silver with pink straps. It was a shoulder bag with a zipper in the middle and two other compartments on either side that are still the inside of the bag? I'm not sure if that makes sense. It is originally 358!


----------



## Nekolassa

I know what this satchel is, I think I know, it's the soft satchel from the lightweight collection (80's).  Here's my discrepancy/question, I have the satchel in several other colors now (newly acquired - chocolate brown, burgundy, ivory) and NONE of the other colors are as big as my orange one.  My other colors are approx 11x8x6, while the orange one measures 14x11x6.  In addition, the orange color is throwing me.  Perhaps my other colors are from Fall and this one is from Spring/Summer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please help me identify - Is this the large soft Satchel?  If so, what colors did the "large" come in?  Anyone have any information on this bag, I would greatly appreciate it.  I know Hyacinth has helped authenticate numerous soft satchels but they all seemed to be the size of the smaller ones.  

I hope the link works.


----------



## Nekolassa

Here's the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/76058330@N03/sets/72157629651203872/.  

Please help me identify


----------



## ozmodiar

bellabags23 said:


> Really???? I saw someone carrying a torquoise one and when I kept looking for pictures of the bag I was trying to find I found it in black and that was the same bag. So hers must have been a fake??? It had silver studs. Thanks for the info



Probably fake. The black and espresso studded Sabrinas both had brass hardware. There were actually very few leather Sabrinas in the blue family that were even made - teal leather in large size only, cobalt patent leather, and the blue ombre, which was the stripey one. That's pretty much it.

I guess there is the possibility that the bag was an Ashley, which has the same shape as the Sabrina, but I don't think any of those were studded. I don't know much about factory store bags, though.


----------



## appalgi

Hi guys, I was wondering if anybody could tell me if the following Coach bags are real or not? Thanks I would highly appreciate it!

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9937237

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9940493


----------



## christinag

Would anyone know what the actual name of this large tote-ish type bag (see pix), style 9998, is? 
It's about 14" w by 12" h, and has a spring frame top close. #A7D-9998
I can't seem to find a definitive answer - tho I see it called everything from a Gallery, to a Market, to a Pouch 

Many thanks in advance for any clues!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Would anyone know what the actual name of this large tote-ish type bag (see pix), style 9998, is?
> It's about 14" w by 12" h, and has a spring frame top close. #A7D-9998
> I can't seem to find a definitive answer - tho I see it called everything from a Gallery, to a Market, to a Pouch
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any clues!


I have the smaller one and Hyacinth called it the small framed pouch. I would imagine yours wouldn't be called a pouch but I bet it has the word "framed" in its name.


----------



## whateve

eehlers said:


> Hi all - I'm usually in the RM forum, and am hoping you can help me with the name of a bag. This is an MFF that I bought a few years ago. I don't use it as often as I should, but love the dark brown with silver hardware, the purple lining, and the option to wear as shoulder or crossbody. I'm wearing it today for a work outing to the Newseum in DC. Anyone know if this lovely girl has a name? Thanks!


I think it is called the east west duffle, although I had one that was shorter so I am not absolutely sure about yours.


----------



## whateve

rogersa said:


> Hi everyone! I can't seem to find her on google so I can't show any pictures. I was at the outlet yesterday and saw this purse. It came in silver, a beige with gold straps and another silver with pink straps. It was a shoulder bag with a zipper in the middle and two other compartments on either side that are still the inside of the bag? I'm not sure if that makes sense. It is originally 358!


Could it have been the Lexi? http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:65,i:11&tx=59&ty=103


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I have the smaller one and Hyacinth called it the small framed pouch. I would imagine yours wouldn't be called a pouch but I bet it has the word "framed" in its name.



That sounds like a good bet, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

appalgi said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anybody could tell me if the following Coach bags are real or not? Thanks I would highly appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9937237
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9940493


Welcome to tpf!

Both look okay. 

For future authentication requests, please post here and see post #1 for the posting format: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html#post19464109


----------



## rogersa

whateve said:
			
		

> Could it have been the Lexi? http://www.google.com/imgres?start=65&hl=en&sa=X&biw=1440&bih=796&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=BEVuTVlvT_d9kM:&imgrefurl=http://thecrazycoach.blogspot.com/2011/04/coach-lexi-leather-satchell-bag.html&docid=tVUHHhzndBPbvM&imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_P2o8G_Qqdo/TbW-X9YUxFI/AAAAAAAAH-8/94qNsqIx5T8/s1600/pewter.jpg&w=600&h=600&ei=pCWrT8O-AazKiAK48bjrAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=361&sig=107627171848588578706&page=3&tbnh=146&tbnw=146&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:65,i:11&tx=59&ty=103



Maybe! It had the c's and it might of had a buckle. My friend got one so I'm going to get the sku. But the design was the same!


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> Here's the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/76058330@N03/sets/72157629651203872/.
> 
> Please help me identify



It's a Soft Satchel Large and was only made in 1987 and maybe 1988. I don't have any information on colors.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Would anyone know what the actual name of this large tote-ish type bag (see pix), style 9998, is?
> It's about 14" w by 12" h, and has a spring frame top close. #A7D-9998
> I can't seem to find a definitive answer - tho I see it called everything from a Gallery, to a Market, to a Pouch
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any clues!



Large Framed Pouch


----------



## whateve

rogersa said:


> Maybe! It had the c's and it might of had a buckle. My friend got one so I'm going to get the sku. But the design was the same!


What about this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Shippi...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d042fc8b

or this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-S...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab71e1659


----------



## rogersa

The second one looked more like it!


----------



## rogersa

Actually it is the second one  I'm trying to figure out the name and year? I know the newer colors came out. I think I like the silver one and maybe the pink (strap) one


----------



## Nekolassa

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Soft Satchel Large and was only made in 1987 and maybe 1988. I don't have any information on colors.


 
As always, thank you.  I know I'm getting on your nerves with this satchel but I couldn't find anything, your help is always appreciated.


----------



## whateve

rogersa said:


> Actually it is the second one  I'm trying to figure out the name and year? I know the newer colors came out. I think I like the silver one and maybe the pink (strap) one


This is a pretty recent style. I remember seeing them on the online sale a few months ago. At least as some of these are from 2012. It is called the Signature Soho Hobo. They are made for factory. The style number of the signature ones is 17094. I don't know if they have any more at the outlets, at least in these colors. There are quite a few on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+17094&rt=nc


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Large Framed Pouch



Thank you!


----------



## vecar05

i really love the bags of Coach with signature handbags line. IMO it looks simply to identify is the bag authentic or fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

.


----------



## christinag

Could use some help identifying (and dating?) this British Tan Briefcase, in my possession. It's in lovely shape (my little camera doesn't do it justice), looks darned close to new IRL, so I was surprised to see it had the old style number on the creed when I looked inside. (and has its original registration card - filled out but never sent in 
I'm not familiar with the style at all, has an interesting push type latch that I almost couldn't figure out how to open.

Thanks in advance --


----------



## christinag

.. and if you aren't sick of me yet :greengrin: 
... Coach Mysteries cont'd...
These are 3 more older US made Coach puzzlers in my possession, more photos at http://photobucket.com/3bagz
any assistance with ID and age much appreciated:

1) British Tan, approx 12" l  x 7" h x 3.25" d, very lightweight leather, Made in the United States, 458-9743
2) Dark Navy, approx. 9.5" l x 6"h x 2.5"d, has compartment on front, Made in the United States, 0703-216
3) Black, approx 12"l  x 8" h x 4" d, unusual gussetting on sides, Made in United States, 574-9206

Thanks again -- Christina G


----------



## JOODLZ

christinag said:


> .. and if you aren't sick of me yet :greengrin:
> ... Coach Mysteries cont'd...
> These are 3 more older US made Coach puzzlers in my possession, more photos at http://photobucket.com/3bagz
> any assistance with ID and age much appreciated:
> 
> 1) British Tan, approx 12" l  x 7" h x 3.25" d, very lightweight leather, Made in the United States, 458-9743
> 2) Dark Navy, approx. 9.5" l x 6"h x 2.5"d, has compartment on front, Made in the United States, 0703-216
> 3) Black, approx 12"l  x 8" h x 4" d, unusual gussetting on sides, Made in United States, 574-9206
> 
> Thanks again -- Christina G



All 3 look like nice, older Coach bags, based on the registration numbers and being made in the United States. I've seen #3 called an Oliver Bag, #9902. I have one in British Tan, but have not had it authenticated yet. Don't recognize the others.

Why not post on the AT thread - you'll likely get all the info you want and you'll know they're real! Hope this helped.


----------



## christinag

JOODLZ said:
			
		

> All 3 look like nice, older Coach bags, based on the registration numbers and being made in the United States. I've seen #3 called an Oliver Bag, #9902. I have one in British Tan, but have not had it authenticated yet. Don't recognize the others.
> 
> Why not post on the AT thread - you'll likely get all the info you want and you'll know they're real! Hope this helped.



Um, yes, I know they are authentic, I was asking for ID, thus why I posted in the Identify thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> .. and if you aren't sick of me yet :greengrin:
> ... Coach Mysteries cont'd...
> These are 3 more older US made Coach puzzlers in my possession, more photos at http://photobucket.com/3bagz
> any assistance with ID and age much appreciated:
> 
> 1) British Tan, approx 12" l  x 7" h x 3.25" d, very lightweight leather, Made in the United States, 458-9743
> 2) Dark Navy, approx. 9.5" l x 6"h x 2.5"d, has compartment on front, Made in the United States, 0703-216
> 3) Black, approx 12"l  x 8" h x 4" d, unusual gussetting on sides, Made in United States, 574-9206
> 
> Thanks again -- Christina G



1- Swinger, #4040 from the Lightweight line, approx 1990

2- maybe a Compartment Bag, need more photos

3- Oliver Bag

BTW, it helps to post more than 1 photo of each, often we need to see front, under-flap and back pockets and an "ad-appropriate" angle so we can find it in our files or catalogs.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Could use some help identifying (and dating?) this British Tan Briefcase, in my possession. It's in lovely shape (my little camera doesn't do it justice), looks darned close to new IRL, so I was surprised to see it had the old style number on the creed when I looked inside. (and has its original registration card - filled out but never sent in
> I'm not familiar with the style at all, has an interesting push type latch that I almost couldn't figure out how to open.
> 
> Thanks in advance --



It's called a Morgan Briefcase, style # 5267 from around 1992, give or take a year either way.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> 1- Swinger, #4040 from the Lightweight line, approx 1990
> 
> 2- maybe a Compartment Bag, need more photos
> 
> 3- Oliver Bag
> 
> BTW, it helps to post more than 1 photo of each, often we need to see front, under-flap and back pockets and an "ad-appropriate" angle so we can find it in our files or catalogs.



Thanks again Hyacinth, sorry about that..:shame:
Do any of the pix from the photobucket link I gave http://photobucket.com/3bagz help? Was having mega Comcastivity issues and my TPF uploads kept timing out, so put some of the addl pix there.
If not will post some more of that one as soon as I am back at the ranch.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Morgan Briefcase, style # 5267 from around 1992, give or take a year either way.



Thank you so much, this was driving me nutz!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              1- Swinger, #4040 from the Lightweight line, approx 1990

2- maybe a Compartment Bag, need more photos

3- Oliver Bag

BTW, it helps to post more than 1 photo of each, often we need to see  front, under-flap and back pockets and an "ad-appropriate" angle so we  can find it in our files or catalogs.     



christinag said:


> Thanks again Hyacinth, sorry about that..:shame:
> Do any of the pix from the photobucket link I gave http://photobucket.com/3bagz help? Was having mega Comcastivity issues and my TPF uploads kept timing out, so put some of the addl pix there.
> If not will post some more of that one as soon as I am back at the ranch.



Thanks, these should be enough. Definitely a Compartment Bag, style 9850. Date would be roughly around 1989-1991.


----------



## ZSP

Can you please look at the original listing and tell me the name of this clutch/wristlet?  I love it and am clueless about the name/style #  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ow3sOO4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1188

Oops!  I think I may already know...is this the Garcia Legacy Clutch?


----------



## Hyacinth

ZSP said:


> Can you please look at the original listing and tell me the name of this clutch/wristlet?  I love it and am clueless about the name/style #  Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ow3sOO4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1188
> 
> Oops!  I think I may already know...is this the Garcia Legacy Clutch?



By George, I think she's got it!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Hyacinth             http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id...em-name-355205-post21885519.html#post21885519
> 
> Thanks, these should be enough. Definitely a Compartment Bag, style 9850. Date would be roughly around 1989-1991.



Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> Can you please look at the original listing and tell me the name of this clutch/wristlet?  I love it and am clueless about the name/style #  Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ow3sOO4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1188
> 
> Oops!  I think I may already know...is this the Garcia Legacy Clutch?





Hyacinth said:


> By George, I think she's got it!




LOL  Thanks Hyancith.


----------



## KittyKwilter

I would like to know the name of this bag. I have three identical, Bone, Navy and Black. I really don't doubt authenticity, since I purchased myself in the 1980s from a department store.

Name: ?
Bone No. 0081-339
Navy No. 0046-347
Black No. 0152-239

Dimensions: 10" at widest; 8" high; 3 1/4" deep

I have tried multiple times to post pix.  The bag is like the basic bag, zip top, but with a front open pocket and is thicker/deeper.  The pocket top is slightly curved. The bag is also wider at the bottom than the top.  I have not seen one like it here.  I am trying like crazy to attache photos, but something won't let me. I keep getting a message page has reset. I did post that to the tPF Troubleshooting Thread.


Thank you.  Deb "KittyKwilter"


----------



## Hyacinth

KittyKwilter said:


> I would like to know the name of this bag. I have three identical, Bone, Navy and Black. I really don't doubt authenticity, since I purchased myself in the 1980s from a department store.
> 
> Name: ?
> Bone No. 0081-339
> Navy No. 0046-347
> Black No. 0152-239
> 
> Dimensions: 10" at widest; 8" high; 3 1/4" deep
> 
> I have tried multiple times to post pix.  The bag is like the basic bag, zip top, but with a front open pocket and is thicker/deeper.  The pocket top is slightly curved. The bag is also wider at the bottom than the top.  I have not seen one like it here.  I am trying like crazy to attache photos, but something won't let me. I keep getting a message page has reset. I did post that to the tPF Troubleshooting Thread.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Deb "KittyKwilter"



Have you tried opening up a free Photobucket account? You can upload the photos to PB and then post the links to the photos here.


----------



## KittyKwilter

Hyacinth said:


> Have you tried opening up a free Photobucket account? You can upload the photos to PB and then post the links to the photos here.


OK here is a link to PhotoBucket.  Hope this works.  Thank you!!

http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t459/KittyKwilter/


----------



## Nekolassa

I've never seen this type of Coach before.  Please help me identify this bag.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PURSE...WH_Handbags&hash=item25707f0d07#ht_500wt_1072


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> I've never seen this type of Coach before.  Please help me identify this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PURSE...WH_Handbags&hash=item25707f0d07#ht_500wt_1072



It looks like a Terrace Bag style 4117 from the West End Lightweights collection, probably from 1992 or 1993.


----------



## Hyacinth

KittyKwilter said:


> OK here is a link to PhotoBucket.  Hope this works.  Thank you!!
> 
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/t459/KittyKwilter/



Thanks, that one took a while to find, although I think someone else asked about the same style within the last few months.

It's called an Austin Bag, style number 9909, and seems like it was only available in Fall 1992 and maybe into 1993.


----------



## KittyKwilter

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, that one took a while to find, although I think someone else asked about the same style within the last few months.
> 
> It's called an Austin Bag, style number 9909, and seems like it was only available in Fall 1992 and maybe into 1993.


Thank you!   I have only seen a few on ebay, and none identify the name.  I had thought it was older, but I believe you. My memory isn't that great! I'm amazed at what you can find out for people!


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi ladies, I recently found this darling little bag in a thrift store. Would anyone be able to identify it and how long ago it was produced? Thank you so much!
p.s it also has a really long and thin shoulder strap (perfect for a crossbody!)


----------



## Hyacinth

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies, I recently found this darling little bag in a thrift store. Would anyone be able to identify it and how long ago it was produced? Thank you so much!
> p.s it also has a really long and thin shoulder strap (perfect for a crossbody!)



It's a Casino Bag from what looks like 1998.


----------



## Jessi319

I am curious as to where this "falls" in the Skinny Tote lineage.
I just got this bag from ebay. Looks fabulous (too fabulous- since I think they may have done a littile "polishing", which I've already inquired about and hope to receive an answer on). But the condition is really great otherwise. 
I've not seen a lined bag this old. I know there are some, though, from reading previous posts. It has just the plain Coach embossing, a black fabric lining, and "B" hinges. What do you think? I know it's hard to pin down what is exactly Cashin, or post Cashin era stuff! Thanks so much! 




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23




By jessi319 at 2012-05-23​


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> I am curious as to where this "falls" in the Skinny Tote lineage.
> I just got this bag from ebay. Looks fabulous (too fabulous- since I think they may have done a littile "polishing", which I've already inquired about and hope to receive an answer on). But the condition is really great otherwise.
> I've not seen a lined bag this old. I know there are some, though, from reading previous posts. It has just the plain Coach embossing, a black fabric lining, and "B" hinges. What do you think? I know it's hard to pin down what is exactly Cashin, or post Cashin era stuff! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23​




It IS the original Bonnie Cashin designed Skinny Tote with the rolled handles and that seam a few inches down from the top.  Actually, the entire construction of the bag is a bit different than the later versions.

I have seen the originals with the striped lining, but I haven't seen one with the plain lining - though because I haven't seen it doesn't mean a thing, because I really haven't seen many of those ever.

I also think that "mark" was used during the Cashin era.  My opinion only is: whether it was made during the years Cashin was there or the very year she left - it's still a Bonnie Cashin designed bag.

WOW! I hope the condition is as good as it appears because that would be a real beauty.

(The B on the hinge is for Branson Manufacturing).


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> It IS the original Bonnie Cashin designed Skinny Tote with the rolled handles and that seam a few inches down from the top. Actually, the entire construction of the bag is a bit different than the later versions.
> 
> I have seen the originals with the striped lining, but I haven't seen one with the plain lining - though because I haven't seen it doesn't mean a thing, because I really haven't seen many of those ever.
> 
> I also think that "mark" was used during the Cashin era. My opinion only is: whether it was made during the years Cashin was there or the very year she left - it's still a Bonnie Cashin designed bag.
> 
> WOW! I hope the condition is as good as it appears because that would be a real beauty.
> 
> (The B on the hinge is for Branson Manufacturing).


 
Thanks so much....structurally she is perfect.  I actually only suspected a little bit of white "polish" or something, because the leather zipper pull had a bit of a brighter white -like almost from brush strokes..but it seems well done because it doesn't have any weird "chalky" matte feel like I've gotten with some acrylics or shoe polish, etc.  I'll take a Lexol cleaning wipe and see if I get any rub off.  ...I'm excited to have found her!!  I have another one in much worse shape but with a striped lining -but she may be unfixable.  That's my summer project.


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> Thanks so much....structurally she is perfect.  I actually only suspected a little bit of white "polish" or something, because the leather zipper pull had a bit of a brighter white -like almost from brush strokes..but it seems well done because it doesn't have any weird "chalky" matte feel like I've gotten with some acrylics or shoe polish, etc.  I'll take a Lexol cleaning wipe and see if I get any rub off.  ...I'm excited to have found her!!  I have another one in much worse shape but with a striped lining -but she may be unfixable.  That's my summer project.




You're welcome!  Sorry about your unfixable one.  I think some people really used their bags to death - and we all know how hard it is to "kill" a vintage Coach leather bag!

My only white Coach is my well used Lexington Drawstring from 1998 and it's just now starting to look like it needs some help.   I will definitely use some sort of dye to refurbish it cause it's such a great bag and I use it all summer long.  

I need to get to the Rehab/Rescue thread and get some ideas.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> You're welcome! Sorry about your unfixable one. I think some people really used their bags to death - and we all know how hard it is to "kill" a vintage Coach leather bag!
> 
> My only white Coach is my well used Lexington Drawstring from 1998 and it's just now starting to look like it needs some help. I will definitely use some sort of dye to refurbish it cause it's such a great bag and I use it all summer long.
> 
> I need to get to the Rehab/Rescue thread and get some ideas.


 The seller just got back to me and doesn't know what was done, since it was gotten at an estate sale?   seems weird to find a "rehabbed" bag there, but again if it was fixed up it was well done it seems.  If I knew what product had been used on her for white, Id tell you because it feels really nice.  The  Rehab girls are fearless over there LOL..and...sounds like you have a gorgeous bag.


----------



## whateve

I have this cute monkey fob. Every monkey fob I see listed on ebay looks like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-L...003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c75e758b

So it got me wondering how come I never see any like mine. Any idea when mine was produced and was it before or after the ones I see on ebay?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I have this cute monkey fob. Every monkey fob I see listed on ebay looks like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-L...003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c75e758b
> 
> So it got me wondering how come I never see any like mine. Any idea when mine was produced and was it before or after the ones I see on ebay?



I think the original monkey # 92175 was from around 2007, and the one you asked about was made about a year later. It's style number 92328.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I think the original monkey # 92175 was from around 2007, and the one you asked about was made about a year later. It's style number 92328.


Thanks so much.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> I am curious as to where this "falls" in the Skinny Tote lineage.
> I just got this bag from ebay. Looks fabulous (too fabulous- since I think they may have done a littile "polishing", which I've already inquired about and hope to receive an answer on). But the condition is really great otherwise.
> I've not seen a lined bag this old. I know there are some, though, from reading previous posts. It has just the plain Coach embossing, a black fabric lining, and "B" hinges. What do you think? I know it's hard to pin down what is exactly Cashin, or post Cashin era stuff! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-05-23​


 


DemRam said:


> It IS the original Bonnie Cashin designed Skinny Tote with the rolled handles and that seam a few inches down from the top. Actually, the entire construction of the bag is a bit different than the later versions.
> 
> I have seen the originals with the striped lining, but I haven't seen one with the plain lining - though because I haven't seen it doesn't mean a thing, because I really haven't seen many of those ever.
> 
> I also think that "mark" was used during the Cashin era. My opinion only is: whether it was made during the years Cashin was there or the very year she left - it's still a Bonnie Cashin designed bag.
> 
> WOW! I hope the condition is as good as it appears because that would be a real beauty.
> 
> (The B on the hinge is for Branson Manufacturing).


 
Wow! Congratulations on a gorgeous find!


----------



## christinag

Could use some assistance on an Older Coach shoulder bag ID

Bag is in my possession, it is a pre style number bag.
Looks sort of like a Stewardess Bag - without the additional pockets & feet.. 
Size approximately 8" h x 10" w x 4" deep
Shoulder strap has been altered/repaired - 11" drop
Made in the United States Reg # 067-2008

Photos attached, if you need any more info or pix, let me know 
& thanks in advance
 (hope you ladies get a holiday weekend


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Could use some assistance on an Older Coach shoulder bag ID
> 
> Bag is in my possession, it is a pre style number bag.
> Looks sort of like a Stewardess Bag - without the additional pockets & feet..
> Size approximately 8" h x 10" w x 4" deep
> Shoulder strap has been altered/repaired - 11" drop
> Made in the United States Reg # 067-2008
> 
> Photos attached, if you need any more info or pix, let me know
> & thanks in advance
> (hope you ladies get a holiday weekend



Looks like it might be a Ranch Bag style 9852 from around 1990


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like it might be a Ranch Bag style 9852 from around 1990



Thank you!


----------



## flamingomn

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0

I have 5 coach bags (front/back of each) that were found in my deceased aunt's home.  I assume they are authentic, as they have the key fob and labels.  We will be selling them, but need to know some history on the bags; ie: name, year, approximate value.  If you can't discuss value here, then is there a site that an help with that?

Thanks  Ann


----------



## ledobe

I ran across this when looking for something else and it's cute and I want one.  

Anyone know what it's called so I can better search for it in the future? Any other info like year and colors that it came in would be much appreciated. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_9263wt_1185


----------



## Hyacinth

ledobe said:


> I ran across this when looking for something else and it's cute and I want one.
> 
> Anyone know what it's called so I can better search for it in the future? Any other info like year and colors that it came in would be much appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_9263wt_1185



I have one of those! Not sure, but it was probably listed as a phone case or camera case. It was from Ebay and there wasn't any other information on it and there were no tags and no creed inside either. From the color I'd _guess_ it was made sometime between 2004 and 2007.

Try setting up an Ebay search something like this under All Categories - 
Coach case (phone,camera,accessory,cell) (suede,leather)

This is what comes up right now:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=100


----------



## Hyacinth

flamingomn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0
> 
> I have 5 coach bags (front/back of each) that were found in my deceased aunt's home.  I assume they are authentic, as they have the key fob and labels.  We will be selling them, but need to know some history on the bags; ie: name, year, approximate value.  If you can't discuss value here, then is there a site that an help with that?
> 
> Thanks  Ann



Having the "key fobs" called Hangtags, and labels - creed stamps or patches - does NOT prove they're authentic. Fakes have those too. The only way we can tell if they're genuine is if you post your question along with large clear readable photos of the creed patch or stamp including the numbers underneath from inside the bags. Those photos should be added to your Facebook page with the bag photos too. The Macro setting on your camera usually gives the best results when photographing the creeds. There's no way to be sure a Coach bag is genuine without seeing and analyzing the creed.

It's also very hard to identify most of them and impossible to know when they were made without that information, and without knowing the measurements of most of them, the red one being the exception. Also, we can't give any values on them. You'll have to try and find similar styles on Ebay and see what they sold for, and we need to be sure they're authentic before even putting names to them. Older leather Coaches were very often and sometimes very well faked..

Please post at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-730.html


----------



## flamingomn

Hyacinth said:


> Having the "key fobs" called Hangtags and labels - creed stamps or patches - does NOT prove they're authentic. Fakes have those too. The only way we can tell if they're genuine is if you post your question along with large clear readable photos of the creed patch or stamp including the numbers underneath from inside the bags. Those photos should be added to your Facebook page with the bag photos too. The Macro setting on your camera usually gives the best results when photographing the creeds. There's no way to be sure a Coach bag is genuine without seeing and analyzing the creed.
> 
> Please post at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-730.html



Thanks.  I have part#'s for all but 1 bag, it was warn off.  They all have the 'creed patch' you mentioned.  I just didn't photograph those.  I'll get the bags back and photograph those patches.  Thanks.  This is a learning experience.

The part#'s are:  9966 (frommets in strap), 9959 (red), 7828, 4339 (flat brown).  It is worn off on the flat black.


----------



## Hyacinth

flamingomn said:


> Thanks.  I have part#'s for all but 1 bag, it was warn off.  They all have the 'creed patch' you mentioned.  I just didn't photograph those.  I'll get the bags back and photograph those patches.  Thanks.  This is a learning experience.
> 
> The part#'s are:  9966 (frommets in strap), 9959 (red), 7828, 4339 (flat brown).  It is worn off on the flat black.



They aren't part numbers. Some are unique registration numbers and some are semi-generic serial numbers. The only way to know is to actually see a photo of the entire creed and number, and I need to actually see it to authenticate and ID it. 

I know it's a pain, but that's the only way to do it right.


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> I have one of those! Not sure, but it was probably listed as a phone case or camera case. It was from Ebay and there wasn't any other information on it and there were no tags and no creed inside either. From the color I'd _guess_ it was made sometime between 2004 and 2007.
> 
> Try setting up an Ebay search something like this under All Categories -
> Coach case (phone,camera,accessory,cell) (suede,leather)
> 
> This is what comes up right now:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=100



Thanks Hyacinth.  I can see no logical reason why this one caught my eye-but I like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

ledobe said:


> I ran across this when looking for something else and it's cute and I want one.
> 
> Anyone know what it's called so I can better search for it in the future? Any other info like year and colors that it came in would be much appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_9263wt_1185





Hyacinth said:


> I have one of those! Not sure, but it was probably listed as a phone case or camera case. It was from Ebay and there wasn't any other information on it and there were no tags and no creed inside either. From the color I'd _guess_ it was made sometime between 2004 and 2007.
> 
> Try setting up an Ebay search something like this under All Categories -
> Coach case (phone,camera,accessory,cell) (suede,leather)
> 
> This is what comes up right now:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=100


It looks like style 8433 though a search by that style number probably won't be fruitful at all because of the age of the item. Hyacinth's keywords are more apt to get hits.


----------



## ledobe

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like style 8433 though a search by that style number probably won't be fruitful at all because of the age of the item. Hyacinth's keywords are more apt to get hits.



OOH-thanks BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

ledobe said:


> OOH-thanks BeenBurned!


You're welcome.


----------



## Nekolassa

This bag has been authenticated by DenRam and I love it but have no idea what style it is.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180881265408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

When I asked about it being roomy, the seller wrote back that it has two outside pockets, one on the front and one on the back. DenRam was not sure this was a cashin but I wanted to see if anyone has this or have seen this style bag?  How big is it? Is it bigger than most satchels?  I just want more information about it considering the price.


----------



## Nekolassa

http://www.etsy.com/listing/99886112/coach-70s-vintage-organizer

This "organizer", I have never seen.  I have e-mailed the seller for creed pics and measurements.  All the ones I see today do not have an outside pocket, please help me identify!


----------



## DemRam

Nekolassa said:


> This bag has been authenticated by DenRam and I love it but have no idea what style it is.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180881265408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> When I asked about it being roomy, the seller wrote back that it has two outside pockets, one on the front and one on the back. DenRam was not sure this was a cashin but I wanted to see if anyone has this or have seen this style bag?  How big is it? Is it bigger than most satchels?  I just want more information about it considering the price.




Just a suggestion.  The seller has the measurements listed as: Length 12.5" x Height 7.25" x Depth 5".  Those are almost the exact measurements of my Broadway Satchel which does hold a good amount of my junk, though it's definitely not a huge bag.  

*HOWEVER*,  the big difference in my bag (and the one you're interested in) is that the zipper on my satchel extends over each end of the bag and the zipper itself measures 13 Inches Long.  That extra length makes it very easy to open the bag wide enough for easy access to your stuff.

I would ask the seller for the* "exact" length of the zipper itself*.  Then you can get an idea of the actual opening and determine if it's a "knuckle scraper".


----------



## Nekolassa

DemRam said:


> Just a suggestion.  The seller has the measurements listed as: Length 12.5" x Height 7.25" x Depth 5".  Those are almost the exact measurements of my Broadway Satchel which does hold a good amount of my junk, though it's definitely not a huge bag.
> 
> *HOWEVER*,  the big difference in my bag (and the one you're interested in) is that the zipper on my satchel extends over each end of the bag and the zipper itself measures 13 Inches Long.  That extra length makes it very easy to open the bag wide enough for easy access to your stuff.
> 
> I would ask the seller for the* "exact" length of the zipper itself*.  Then you can get an idea of the actual opening and determine if it's a "knuckle scraper".



Thank you, I always value your input and anxiously await your responses.  Sorry for spelling your name wrong all the time


----------



## MKB0925

Good Morning,

Is this hippie the rose gold color or the true khaki signature?

TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120923031166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## katev

MKB0925 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Is this hippie the rose gold color or the true khaki signature?
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120923031166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I think that is the rosegold, the true khaki sig is more brown and less copper.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

This looks fake, but is there a real version of this bag? If so what is it called? I love the idea of it!


----------



## Hyacinth

AndagainSalvage said:


> This looks fake, but is there a real version of this bag? If so what is it called? I love the idea of it!



I've never seen a real one that looks like that.

Is that thing somewhere on a website where it can be reported?


----------



## luv_2_travel

Does anyone know if this bag is available at the outlets? Kristin in teal.

youngmarriedchic.com/2012/04/coach-bag-auction/

Thanks!


----------



## Nekolassa

Nekolassa said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/99886112/coach-70s-vintage-organizer
> 
> This "organizer", I have never seen.  I have e-mailed the seller for creed pics and measurements.  All the ones I see today do not have an outside pocket, please help me identify!


Did this get skipped?  Just wondering if someone can ID this.  I don't have measurements or creed yet, the seller is sending, should I post when I have that stuff?


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *Nekolassa* 

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/99886112...tage-organizer

This "organizer", I have never seen.  I have e-mailed the seller for  creed pics and measurements.  All the ones I see today do not have an  outside pocket, please help me identify!     



Nekolassa said:


> Did this get skipped?  Just wondering if someone can ID this.  I don't have measurements or creed yet, the seller is sending, should I post when I have that stuff?



Usually when no one answers, it's because no one knows. It's not in any of my catalogs or photos.


----------



## whateve

AndagainSalvage said:


> This looks fake, but is there a real version of this bag? If so what is it called? I love the idea of it!


If you are asking about the fabric, there were Poppys made in that print. I think there was also a MFF tote. As far as I know, Coach has never made a bag with a bow like that. Whenever I see a "leather" tie like that, I know it is fake.


----------



## sunspray

whateve said:
			
		

> If you are asking about the fabric, there were Poppys made in that print. I think there was also a MFF tote. As far as I know, Coach has never made a bag with a bow like that. Whenever I see a "leather" tie like that, I know it is fake.



Yeah, the print was made. I think called Poppy Hearts? But never in a bag like that.


----------



## whateve

AndagainSalvage said:


> This looks fake, but is there a real version of this bag? If so what is it called? I love the idea of it!





whateve said:


> If you are asking about the fabric, there were Poppys made in that print. I think there was also a MFF tote. As far as I know, Coach has never made a bag with a bow like that. Whenever I see a "leather" tie like that, I know it is fake.





sunspray said:


> Yeah, the print was made. I think called Poppy Hearts? But never in a bag like that.


Here is the tote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27a4e61c
and the glam: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab81dbc74


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> Here is the tote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27a4e61c
> and the glam: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab81dbc74




Awww...now those are cute.


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> I think that is the rosegold, the true khaki sig is more brown and less copper.



Thanks Katev!!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

whateve said:


> If you are asking about the fabric, there were Poppys made in that print. I think there was also a MFF tote. As far as I know, Coach has never made a bag with a bow like that. Whenever I see a "leather" tie like that, I know it is fake.



Aw MAN! That's exactly what I liked about it lol



Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen a real one that looks like that.
> 
> Is that thing somewhere on a website where it can be reported?



You know, I accidentally came across it when I was searching for better images of the coach diaper bag I recently purchased, and I grabbed the picture and saved it to my desktop. I can't find the site anymore. But it was definitely a bootleg site. I will see if I can dig it out of my history.



whateve said:


> Here is the tote: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27a4e61c
> and the glam: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab81dbc74



Thanks for the links! Those are super cute. Too bad I was totally loving the whole idea of a leather tie. Reminded me of the Juicy Couture bags...I think they're called Dreamers?


----------



## accoley

I just bought a coach legacy hippie bag but it says it's factory- I've never seen a factory version of this bag before.  
I really don't care if it is, just want to make sure it's legit.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103302944...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## whateve

AndagainSalvage said:


> Aw MAN! That's exactly what I liked about it lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I accidentally came across it when I was searching for better images of the coach diaper bag I recently purchased, and I grabbed the picture and saved it to my desktop. I can't find the site anymore. But it was definitely a bootleg site. I will see if I can dig it out of my history.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links! Those are super cute. Too bad I was totally loving the whole idea of a leather tie. Reminded me of the Juicy Couture bags...I think they're called Dreamers?


I see this type of thing a lot on fakes. They will take style elements from another brand but use Coach type fabric. I see a lot that look like Bals too which surprises me because I don't think too many people would recognize a Bal if they saw one.


----------



## whateve

accoley said:


> I just bought a coach legacy hippie bag but it says it's factory- I've never seen a factory version of this bag before.
> I really don't care if it is, just want to make sure it's legit.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103302944...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


I would ask for a clear picture of the creed. I have never seen a factory legacy with the striped lining. When they made factory versions, they had plain lining. It is possible that the seller mistakenly put the F in front of the creed number.


----------



## flamingomn

here is a link to pictures of the "coach patch".  the # on the black satchel has worn off, but the patch is there.   the patch on the red bag is glued to the side of the bag and i couldn't get it out for a better picture.  i hope this is enough.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0

thanks.  Ann


----------



## BeenBurned

accoley said:


> I just bought a coach legacy hippie bag but it says it's factory- I've never seen a factory version of this bag before.
> I really don't care if it is, just want to make sure it's legit.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103302944...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


When boutique items are sent to an outlet, they change out the tag and put a factory "F" tag on the bag as well as stamping an outlet bullet. Without seeing the creed, it's difficult to say whether that's the case here, but so far, there aren't any red flags.


----------



## accoley

BeenBurned said:


> When boutique items are sent to an outlet, they change out the tag and put a factory "F" tag on the bag as well as stamping an outlet bullet. Without seeing the creed, it's difficult to say whether that's the case here, but so far, there aren't any red flags.



What is an outlet bullet?
Nevermind, I figured it out.
http://reviews.ebay.com/COACH-CREEDS-WHAT-THEY-MEAN?ugid=10000000001208577


----------



## Hyacinth

flamingomn said:


> here is a link to pictures of the "coach patch".  the # on the black satchel has worn off, but the patch is there.   the patch on the red bag is glued to the side of the bag and i couldn't get it out for a better picture.  i hope this is enough.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0
> 
> thanks.  Ann



The red bag is a fake, sorry. The last 4 digits of the serial number should be -9927 since this bag looks like a Willis bag but they're not. The entire number looks like L4C-9956 and that number has never been found on any genuine bag, but has appeared in hundreds of fakes in a hundred different styles. It's also listed as an "always-fake" number here in my Fake Coach Numbers list:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503401
Fakes can't be sold and should never be donated - that bag should NOT get back into circulation or someone else will end up throwing away good money on a counterfeit.

The two bags in the top row look like Slim or Zippered Clutches of some kind. They're at least 25 years old and should be listed with full measurements and with "Made in NYC" in the title as should any other bag that says Made in New York City on the stamp.

I don't have a name for the black one in the second row, it might be a Shoulder Sac from the late 1980s. The black one in the third row with a serial number ending in -9966 is a Legacy Zip bag from 1999.

They all seem to be genuine except for the red one.


----------



## Nekolassa

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Nekolassa*
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/99886112...tage-organizer
> 
> This "organizer", I have never seen.  I have e-mailed the seller for  creed pics and measurements.  All the ones I see today do not have an  outside pocket, please help me identify!
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when no one answers, it's because no one knows. It's not in any of my catalogs or photos.



Thanks, I think I found it, looks like the vintage version of 5225, here's a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BRIEF...H_Handbags&hash=item53ed4776c0#ht_7435wt_1057

I found another on worthpoint too...thanks


----------



## ZSP

Has anyone seen a pretty little wristlet like this one?  It's pretty...7" long  5" tall and 1 1/4-1 1/2 deep.  I remember reading somewhere about the little black "made in China" tag with a white dot...this one has it but I don't recall what it meant...if anything.  

I use it frequently and don't think it's anything special; just wondering...


----------



## katev

ZSP said:


> Has anyone seen a pretty little wristlet like this one? It's pretty...7" long 5" tall and 1 1/4-1 1/2 deep. I remember reading somewhere about the little black "made in China" tag with a white dot...this one has it but I don't recall what it meant...if anything.
> 
> I use it frequently and don't think it's anything special; just wondering...


 
I think it is a capacity wristlet. I don't know the name of the color. The white dot means that is a made for factory item. Very cute!


----------



## ZSP

katev said:


> I think it is a capacity wristlet. I don't know the name of the color. The white dot means that is a made for factory item. Very cute!



Thank you.  It's actually a very pretty light shimmery gold color.  It was very hard to photograph despite using different backgrounds.  It's also a very soft, buttery leather...all info I forgot to include.


----------



## accoley

BeenBurned said:


> When boutique items are sent to an outlet, they change out the tag and put a factory "F" tag on the bag as well as stamping an outlet bullet. Without seeing the creed, it's difficult to say whether that's the case here, but so far, there aren't any red flags.


I just got the bag!  I wanted to update that it wasn't factory what so ever, the listing just had a mistake.


----------



## ledobe

I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)

















Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool


----------



## DemRam

ledobe said:


> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool




I own that bag in British Tan. 

I was also given the "name" of the bag by 2 different experts and they each gave 2 different names.  One name was the "Soho Drawstring Flap" and the other is the "Soho Shoulder Bag".

Not much help!


----------



## ledobe

Oh well, I don't have to have a name, she's really cute and I got her for $23.50 on eBay.  Maybe it was a picture of yours I saw here at one point that piqued my interest and I've had my eyes open ever since.  Perfect timing, I don't have an ivory bag and just in time for summer. 

Thanks DemRam-we don't "talk" much but reading your posts have helped me a lot identifying my older bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *ledobe* 

                              I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights  Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that  I have the name correct (ish)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893787_o.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893810_o.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893827_o.jpg

Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool  



DemRam said:


> I own that bag in British Tan.
> 
> I was also given the "name" of the bag by 2 different experts and they each gave 2 different names.  One name was the "Soho Drawstring Flap" and the other is the "Soho Shoulder Bag".
> 
> Not much help!



Shoulder Pouch # 4025 in the 1990 catalog, Lightweight line


----------



## ledobe

That one's different on the bottom though...It has more of a traditional "flap bag" shape.  

darn close though.  

Here are some more pix:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-240.html#post22049096


----------



## DemRam

ledobe said:


> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool





DemRam said:


> I own that bag in British Tan.
> 
> I was also given the "name" of the bag by 2 different experts and they each gave 2 different names.  One name was the "Soho Drawstring Flap" and the other is the "Soho Shoulder Bag".
> 
> Not much help!





ledobe said:


> Oh well, I don't have to have a name, she's really cute and I got her for $23.50 on eBay.  Maybe it was a picture of yours I saw here at one point that piqued my interest and I've had my eyes open ever since.  Perfect timing, I don't have an ivory bag and just in time for summer.
> 
> Thanks DemRam-we don't "talk" much but reading your posts have helped me a lot identifying my older bags.





Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *ledobe*
> 
> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights  Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that  I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893787_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893810_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893827_o.jpg
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Pouch # 4025 in the 1990 catalog, Lightweight line




Well, at least we now know what it's* NOT*.  Hyacinth's photo confirms that we do NOT own a "Shoulder Pouch".   

I think I'll continue to call it the Drawstring Flap, because it sort of defines the style of the bag.
*



*


----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> Well, at least we now know what it's* NOT*.  Hyacinth's photo confirms that we do NOT own a "Shoulder Pouch".
> 
> I think I'll continue to call it the Drawstring Flap, because it sort of defines the style of the bag.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



OOOPS! I didn't notice the differences like the shape of the base, I was just concentrating on the flap with the drawstring underneath. I'll keep looking.


----------



## ledobe

woo hoo-Hyacinth is on the case!  You're amazing!


----------



## Momo0

Hi everyone,
I would appreciate any help I can get identifying this Coach purse.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ozmodiar

Momo0 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would appreciate any help I can get identifying this Coach purse.
> Thanks so much!



Bleecker Leather Woven Zip Satchel 12417


----------



## Momo0

ozmodiar said:


> Bleecker Leather Woven Zip Satchel 12417



Wow that was fast! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessi319

Momo0 said:


> Wow that was fast! Thank you so much!


Love that bag...looking for any of the woven pocket bleeckers and they are HARD to find affordably!!!


----------



## flamingomn

We found 3 more COach bags.  Here is a link to the picture.  These are the last 3 in the display.  Thanks for the help.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0


----------



## Hyacinth

flamingomn said:


> We found 3 more COach bags.  Here is a link to the picture.  These are the last 3 in the display.  Thanks for the help.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4000141444890.2173055.1321654633&type=1&l=d46eaba8e0



 Assuming I'm right about which creed goes with what bag:  

The last 2 photos are of a Station Bag from 2002. 

The Pebbled Leather bag -4907 is a Sonoma Small bucket Zip from 1998 

The first bag is a Slim or Zippered Pouch from the mid 1970s 

The Signature fabric bag isn't in my files but it's from 2006 

The serial number -9966 is a Legacy Zip from 1999 

The serial # ending in -7828 is probably a Shoulder Sac from the late 1980s.  

They all seem to be genuine.


----------



## flamingomn

The creed goes with the purse picture just before it.
Thanks!


----------



## flamingomn

Hyacinth said:


> Assuming I'm right about which creed goes with what bag:
> 
> The last 2 photos are of a Station Bag from 2002.
> 
> The Pebbled Leather bag -4907 is a Sonoma Small bucket Zip from 1998
> 
> The first bag is a Slim or Zippered Pouch from the mid 1970s
> 
> The Signature fabric bag isn't in my files but it's from 2006
> 
> The serial number -9966 is a Legacy Zip from 1999
> 
> The serial # ending in -7828 is probably a Shoulder Sac from the late 1980s.
> 
> They all seem to be genuine.




The creed picture is preceeded by it's corresponding picture.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## eclipsemi

Does anyone know the name of this fob? Style number? Collection?
Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

eclipsemi said:


> Does anyone know the name of this fob? Style number? Collection?
> Thank you!



Coach made a set of four charms, I think they all used Penelope in the names. This one is the Fuschia Charm # 92468. They came out some time around 2008 give or take a year.

There's a post here showing all four of them:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/style-numbers-for-penelope-flower-charms-445973-2.html#post10509963


----------



## eclipsemi

Hyacinth said:


> Coach made a set of four charms, I think they all used Penelope in the names. This one is the Fuschia Charm # 92468. They came out some time around 2008 give or take a year.
> 
> There's a post here showing all four of them:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/style-numbers-for-penelope-flower-charms-445973-2.html#post10509963


Thank you!!!


----------



## dough

Hi all! What's the name of this lovely Coach bag:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzoo2ybfxQ1qas1j8o1_500.jpg


----------



## glitterpear83

dough said:


> Hi all! What's the name of this lovely Coach bag:
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzoo2ybfxQ1qas1j8o1_500.jpg


 

It's a Madison Sabrina, I believe the colour name is light grey.


----------



## dough

rynamyn said:


> It's a Madison Sabrina, I believe the colour name is light grey.


Thank you! I can't seem to find it on the Coach website. Do you know where else I can buy it?


----------



## glitterpear83

dough said:


> Thank you! I can't seem to find it on the Coach website. Do you know where else I can buy it?



It's a few years old now so if you want a Sabrina you will probably have to look on ebay, etc...  There is a similar style called Ashley that is currently available at the outlets as well.


----------



## Hyacinth

ledobe said:


> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight!  I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3  and very cool



Hurray! FINALLY found this one!

The name's going to be a disappointment though, Coach didn't use much imagination for this one. But DemRam had it right all along.

Shoulder Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4050, probably from 1988.


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> Hurray! FINALLY found this one!
> 
> The name's going to be a disappointment though, Coach didn't use much imagination for this one. But DemRam had it right all along.
> 
> Shoulder Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4050, probably from 1988.



So...that bag is as old as my daughter.  It's in darn good shape!

Thanks for hunting it down, hope you didn't lose any sleep over it! 

I might still call her "Spot" though...


----------



## LVLux

Hi -I saw a tote style bag-open top in this pattern C fabric that looked lole cotton or linen-the fabric was rough looking & I am trying to locate the bag style-I got the # from the woman wearing the bag but copied it down incomplete so all I have are the # 2008 and not even sure if that is the order since one # is missing-appreciate any help-I don't want the carly but the open tote w/two strapsThanks!


----------



## luvmylv4eva

Can anyone confirm this bag's style or any info about it

seller: Linda's stuff

Coach Purple brown leather double strap

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31040593204...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648#ht_2388wt_1074


----------



## ledobe

luvmylv4eva said:


> Can anyone confirm this bag's style or any info about it
> 
> seller: Linda's stuff
> 
> Coach Purple brown leather double strap
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31040593204...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648#ht_2388wt_1074



I researched that bag when I saw the listing, and found it...and now I can't find it again.  I only know that I kinda want it.  

Oh wait, I just searched here for the style number:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/questions-about-coach-9749-a-488352.html

I'm not gonna lie, I might bid on that one...


----------



## whateve

LVLux said:


> Hi -I saw a tote style bag-open top in this pattern C fabric that looked lole cotton or linen-the fabric was rough looking & I am trying to locate the bag style-I got the # from the woman wearing the bag but copied it down incomplete so all I have are the # 2008 and not even sure if that is the order since one # is missing-appreciate any help-I don't want the carly but the open tote w/two strapsThanks!


There is a tote that is also called Carly # 16175. It would be this shape:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-T...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d08d5fb2


----------



## LVLux

whateve said:


> There is a tote that is also called Carly # 16175. It would be this shape:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-T...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d08d5fb2



It almost looked like this but bigger & slouchier-Loved it in the fabric!
Thanks


----------



## luvmylv4eva

ledobe said:


> I researched that bag when I saw the listing, and found it...and now I can't find it again.  I only know that I kinda want it.
> 
> Oh wait, I just searched here for the style number:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/questions-about-coach-9749-a-488352.html
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I might bid on that one...



Thanks for the info!  It does look really nice and I've bought from this seller many times and love her things!


----------



## ledobe

luvmylv4eva said:


> Thanks for the info!  It does look really nice and I've bought from this seller many times and love her things!



It's cute huh?  I'd never seen it before, love the color. I've been watching that auction for a few days.  I also like the green color in the thread a lot!  I notice everyone in that thread is kind of complaining about it being too small, and it seems like the two turnlocks would be kind of a pain to get into, but darn it, I've been wanting a true satchel.  

I guess it depends on how high it goes, I haven't placed a bid yet...I have a feeling the price will get too high just before it ends.


----------



## luvmylv4eva

ledobe said:


> It's cute huh?  I'd never seen it before, love the color. I've been watching that auction for a few days.  I also like the green color in the thread a lot!  I notice everyone in that thread is kind of complaining about it being too small, and it seems like the two turnlocks would be kind of a pain to get into, but darn it, I've been wanting a true satchel.
> 
> I guess it depends on how high it goes, I haven't placed a bid yet...I have a feeling the price will get too high just before it ends.



Sometimes I am surprised by items that don't sell as high as you'd think so def. go for it!  It is a great color and the seller allows returns without any hassle incase it is too small


----------



## Snailz

Hi everyone. Can anyone help me id this bag? This is the only picture I got. Also it would help if you could tell me what it retailed for. Thanks in advance


----------



## Snailz

Also is it authentic? Forgot to ask that.


----------



## WillWork4Purses

What is this adorableness??? How much would you be willing to pay for it?


----------



## WillWork4Purses

Ooo, I found it:

http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/coach-legacy-leather-crossbody-514986


----------



## Hyacinth

Snailz said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me id this bag? This is the only picture I got. Also it would help if you could tell me what it retailed for. Thanks in advance



It's impossible to say for sure, there are two versions of that bag and they both look identical but one uses regular snakeskin and one uses Python. The style name for both is Optic Chenille Framed Purse. And yes, it's authentic.


----------



## BuckyBabe

Hi, I just found this at a thrift store and was wondering if any of you ladies could id it for me. The serial number is 0500-219. Also, I have not had this authenticated yet so please feel free to let me know if it's a fake as well and I will not waste my time on rehabbing it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

BuckyBabe said:


> Hi, I just found this at a thrift store and was wondering if any of you ladies could id it for me. The serial number is 0500-219. Also, I have not had this authenticated yet so please feel free to let me know if it's a fake as well and I will not waste my time on rehabbing it. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 1755662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755666



Can you post the measurements, please?


----------



## BuckyBabe

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Can you post the measurements, please?



11.5 x 3.5 x 8.5 at its widest points. It tapers out and the base is smaller than its opening. Thank for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

BuckyBabe said:


> 11.5 x 3.5 x 8.5 at its widest points. It tapers out and the base is smaller than its opening. Thank for your help!



I think it's a Brighton Bag, style 9895 from about 1992, and it looks genuine.


----------



## BuckyBabe

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> I think it's a Brighton Bag, style 9895 from about 1992, and it looks genuine.



Yay! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## Snailz

Hyacinth >>>> thanks. I had a feeling it was authentic but the prson selling it claims to have spent 2500 on it brand new. And is asking for something near 600 for it. Is that right?


----------



## christinag

Need some help identifying a jumbo older pre-style number Coach Tote, 
in my possession...

Black Leather Large Tote
Reg # 0755-122 
"Made in the United States"
Approx. Size 17"w  x 12" h x 4.5" d -- Strap 12" drop
Photos at: http://photobucket.com/bigtote

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Snailz said:


> Hyacinth >>>> thanks. I had a feeling it was authentic but the prson selling it claims to have spent 2500 on it brand new. And is asking for something near 600 for it. Is that right?



HOW MUCH???? In US Dollars??? NO WAY.

Give me a few minutes, maybe I can find it in a catalog or at the Wayback.

Tell the seller to send clear photos of the creed pattch and the receipt if she has it. The only bags that would have cost $2500 in 2005 are the Ostrich and Alligator leathers, NOT one of the Chenille bags! They made a 10x9x4 inch Chenille tote in those same fabrics that only listed for $598 in the Fall 2005 catalog!


----------



## Hyacinth

Snailz said:


> Hyacinth >>>> thanks. I had a feeling it was authentic but the prson selling it claims to have spent 2500 on it brand new. And is asking for something near 600 for it. Is that right?



BINGO !!! Found it at the Wayback Machine!

From the October 28 2005 webpage - both the regular snakeskin-trimmed bag style 8K31 and the Python trimmed version not sold in California style 8F50 were identical in details AND price, and both listed for $398, NOT $2500!

Here are Coach's pics of both and the Oct 28 webpage showing the price:


----------



## PurseAppeal

Item: Coach bag
Listing number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...6-11-26_94.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-25_874.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-15_492.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-51_497.jpg
Comments: Please ID this Coach bag!


----------



## PurseAppeal

ItListing number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-08-46_107.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-09-59_270.jpg

http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/?action=view&current=2012-06-12_16-08-04_880.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/?action=view&current=2012-06-12_16-07-52_423.jpg
Comment: Please ID. Thanks!


----------



## christinag

Bumping this guy, any thoughts appreciated 




			
				christinag said:
			
		

> Need some help identifying a jumbo older pre-style number Coach Tote,
> in my possession...
> 
> Black Leather Large Tote
> Reg # 0755-122
> "Made in the United States"
> Approx. Size 17"w  x 12" h x 4.5" d -- Strap 12" drop
> Photos at: http://photobucket.com/bigtote
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## ElvenEyes

I am hoping someone can identify this style and possibly the colour too. This is the Coach bag I am using now. I purchased it through the regular Coach store in January or February of 2011, so not old by any means, but I believe shortly thereafter the complete line was dropped, which was a pity because I love the style, how easy it goes over my shoulder and how roomy it is!  The handles are hanging down, but are simply two straps that fit very comfortably over the shoulder and the colour is best described as a dusty lilac. I have not been able to find any information. Please help ID if you can! xx


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *christinag*                                           Need some help identifying a jumbo older pre-style number Coach Tote,
in my possession...

Black Leather Large Tote
Reg # 0755-122
"Made in the United States"
Approx. Size 17"w  x 12" h x 4.5" d -- Strap 12" drop
Photos at: http://photobucket.com/bigtote

Thanks in advance for your assistance!     



christinag said:


> Bumping this guy, any thoughts appreciated



It looks like a Light Tote from the Lightweight Collection, style number 4065. It was probably made around 1992.


----------



## Hyacinth

ElvenEyes said:


> I am hoping someone can identify this style and possibly the colour too. This is the Coach bag I am using now. I purchased it through the regular Coach store in January or February of 2011, so not old by any means, but I believe shortly thereafter the complete line was dropped, which was a pity because I love the style, how easy it goes over my shoulder and how roomy it is!  The handles are hanging down, but are simply two straps that fit very comfortably over the shoulder and the colour is best described as a dusty lilac. I have not been able to find any information. Please help ID if you can! xx



Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. If you still have the price tag, post that too.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Photos at: http://photobucket.com/bigtote
> 
> It looks like a Light Tote from the Lightweight Collection, style number 4065. It was probably made around 1992.



Thanks so much - that helps - explains why it's so.. ermm.. Light!


----------



## ElvenEyes

Hyacinth said:


> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. If you still have the price tag, post that too.



You are brilliant! Why didn't I even think about that??  It is an Alexandra Tote in Silver/Lilac.  Yippee!  xoxo


----------



## PurseAppeal

PurseAppeal said:


> Item: Coach bag
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...6-11-26_94.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-25_874.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-15_492.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-51_497.jpg
> Comments: Please ID this Coach bag!


 

Hi!  Just wanted to make sure my posts didn't got lost in the shuffle.  Thanks!


----------



## Jessi319

ledobe said:


> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight! I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3 and very cool


 
I just posted a similar bag in the Authenticate thread, but mine might be a little bigger?  I saw this posting of yours and always loved this style and am so lucky to have found mine yesterday!!   I hope It's real though LOL


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *ledobe*
> 
> I think this is a "Drawstring Flap" from the Lightweights Collection, and it is, truly, lightweight! I just wanted to verify that I have the name correct (ish)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893787_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893810_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...72893827_o.jpg
> 
> Approximately 9X10X3 and very cool
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Pouch # 4025 in the 1990 catalog, Lightweight line


 
I think this post just answered my question about the bag I just posted in the authenticate thread...but just wanted to be sure of the creed in mine.  Hadn't seen the Made in USA wording before.


----------



## ledobe

OK, I just found something that I think is pretty cool and am trying to figure out what it is:
















Measurements are approximately 10 X 16 X 5.  It's pretty smooshed but those measurements are close, maybe off by half an inch.

I thought I'd taken a picture of the back but I didn't-there is NO pocket. 

I thought I'd post it here rather than the authenticate thread as I have it in my hands and am darn sure it's real, but also mostly because I know that thread is kind of hectic right now and this is far from an "should I bid on this bag" emergency.  It can wait.  I did a lot of research here and found this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-286.html#post21270518

and this (which I assume is the same bag as ^^)

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-504.html#post21142796

AND THIS:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-161.html#post17257132

Musette?  Carrier is larger and has a pocket, correct?  

This baby is getting a bath tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## September24

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320896255105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I have a bag exactly like this that I bought from ebay (not this one, just posted the auction because of all the great pics)
was wondering what it really is called and when it was made.
Thanks!

and I bought mine for $60 for this one and a black one that have never been used! WOW


----------



## DemRam

ledobe said:


> OK, I just found something that I think is pretty cool and am trying to figure out what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are approximately 10 X 16 X 5.  It's pretty smooshed but those measurements are close, maybe off by half an inch.
> 
> I thought I'd taken a picture of the back but I didn't-there is NO pocket.
> 
> I thought I'd post it here rather than the authenticate thread as I have it in my hands and am darn sure it's real, but also mostly because I know that thread is kind of hectic right now and this is far from an "should I bid on this bag" emergency.  It can wait.  I did a lot of research here and found this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-286.html#post21270518
> 
> and this (which I assume is the same bag as ^^)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-504.html#post21142796
> 
> AND THIS:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-161.html#post17257132
> 
> Musette?  Carrier is larger and has a pocket, correct?
> 
> This baby is getting a bath tonight when I get home from work!




Don't kill me if I'm wrong...but I think the only choice is the "Carrier".  I don't think the Musette has a back slip pocket.  Also, the Carrier is slightly larger.

Great looking bag.  Love the style.


----------



## DemRam

September24 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320896255105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I have a bag exactly like this that I bought from ebay (not this one, just posted the auction because of all the great pics)
> was wondering what it really is called and when it was made.
> Thanks!
> 
> and I bought mine for $60 for this one and a black one that have never been used! WOW




The one in the ebay auction link is the "Lula's Legacy" and it was made in 1998.

If you post a photo of your bag, we can tell if it's authentic and when it was made.


----------



## ledobe

DemRam said:


> Don't kill me if I'm wrong...but I think the only choice is the "Carrier".  I don't think the Musette has a back slip pocket.  Also, the Carrier is slightly larger.
> 
> Great looking bag.  Love the style.



I was hoping you'd show:  There is NO back pocket.  She's in the sink soaking now.  From what I've been able to glean I _think_ it's the Musette


----------



## DemRam

DemRam said:


> Don't kill me if I'm wrong...but I think the only choice is the "Carrier".  I don't think the Musette has a back slip pocket.  Also, the Carrier is slightly larger.
> 
> Great looking bag.  Love the style.





ledobe said:


> I was hoping you'd show:  There is NO back pocket.  She's in the sink soaking now.  From what I've been able to glean I _think_ it's the Musette




I'm sorry.  I seriously need to READ more closely.  I can't believe I missed the "NO back pocket".:shame:  I was reading the measurements and thought it looked a tad larger than the Musette.

Great bag.


----------



## ledobe

DemRam said:


> I'm sorry.  I seriously need to READ more closely.  I can't believe I missed the "NO back pocket".:shame:  I was reading the measurements and thought it looked a tad larger than the Musette.
> 
> Great bag.



Thank You for your help-as you cans see I looked at some of your previous posts before I bid-I think I got a steal @ $50 even if all the little (oil?) spots don't come out!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *PurseAppeal* 

                              Item: Coach bag
Listing number:N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...6-11-26_94.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-25_874.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-15_492.jpg
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-51_497.jpg
Comments: Please ID this Coach bag!     



PurseAppeal said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to make sure my posts didn't got lost in the shuffle.  Thanks!



If no one's answered it's probably becausae no can can narrow down the names. They're both very generic bags.

If the Signature one has a serial number, call Coach's Customer Service and ask them.


----------



## lostsol2006

PurseAppeal said:


> Item: Coach bag
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...6-11-26_94.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-25_874.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-15_492.jpg
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...-10-51_497.jpg
> Comments: Please ID this Coach bag!


Maybe Soho Leather Hobo


----------



## MKB0925

lostsol2006 said:


> Maybe Soho Leather Hobo



I think so too!


----------



## lostsol2006

MKB0925 said:


> I think so too!


chicken and egg question...I need to have a bag authenticated but I dont know the name...which should I do first?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DemRam

lostsol2006 said:


> chicken and egg question...I need to have a bag authenticated but I dont know the name...which should I do first?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




A good start is to post photos of the bag (front, back, sides, bottom and creed) on the "Authenticate This" Coach thread.   Also post the measurements.

If it's an online purchase, include that information too.


----------



## mang0

Interested in finding out which bag this is!  I know it's the Madison Abigail Embossed Croc (style number 18936, I think), but which color is this?  Thanks for your help!

Strangely enough, I can't post the actual pic... so look here!


----------



## ledobe

OK, I have a question about this, and I put it here instead of the "authenticate" thread because I would guess without a creed it couldn't be 100% authenticated?

Anyway, all the details on this bag look like Coach to me, and it does have a Coach hangtag, (FWIW), but the seller says it's not, I don't know if she's just playing it save, (though Etsy doesn't really seem to have any rules anyway)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/87802132/1970s-handbag-shoulder-bag-clutch-coach


----------



## ladyash

ledobe said:


> OK, I have a question about this, and I put it here instead of the "authenticate" thread because I would guess without a creed it couldn't be 100% authenticated?
> 
> Anyway, all the details on this bag look like Coach to me, and it does have a Coach hangtag, (FWIW), but the seller says it's not, I don't know if she's just playing it save, (though Etsy doesn't really seem to have any rules anyway)
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/87802132/1970s-handbag-shoulder-bag-clutch-coach



hmm I wonder if it was maybe one of the ones that had the metal Coach tag that fell off? It's possible but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## MRSBWS

ledobe said:


> OK, I have a question about this, and I put it here instead of the "authenticate" thread because I would guess without a creed it couldn't be 100% authenticated?
> 
> Anyway, all the details on this bag look like Coach to me, and it does have a Coach hangtag, (FWIW), but the seller says it's not, I don't know if she's just playing it save, (though Etsy doesn't really seem to have any rules anyway)
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/87802132/1970s-handbag-shoulder-bag-clutch-coach


It might be a Dorcelle as discussed in this thread.  I think I came across a bag like this when I did a Google search for Dorcelle after the discussion.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-731.html


----------



## ledobe

ladyash said:


> hmm I wonder if it was maybe one of the ones that had the metal Coach tag that fell off? It's possible but I'm not 100% sure.



I'd probably snag it if  I didn't already have a british tan basic bag, out of curiousity and because it's a cool bag even if it's not a coach.

I was justcurious to see if anyone knew if coach made a bag like this in the right time frame.


----------



## ledobe

MRSBWS said:


> It might be a Dorcelle as discussed in this thread.  I think I came across a bag like this when I did a Google search for Dorcelle after the discussion.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-731.html



I ran across a dorcelle almost at the same time as you did, but they were marked dorcelle, this one seems to have no markings in the bag.  The lack of inner pocket is interesting too...


----------



## Hyacinth

ledobe said:


> OK, I have a question about this, and I put it here instead of the "authenticate" thread because I would guess without a creed it couldn't be 100% authenticated?
> 
> Anyway, all the details on this bag look like Coach to me, and it does have a Coach hangtag, (FWIW), but the seller says it's not, I don't know if she's just playing it save, (though Etsy doesn't really seem to have any rules anyway)
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/87802132/1970s-handbag-shoulder-bag-clutch-coach



*It's not a Coach*, the dog leash clip on the strap is wrong, and the zipper may or may not be a Talon but it's too big for that bag. The details of the strap ends are wrong too. Someone just stuck a Coach hangtag on it and the seller is trying to make people think that MAYBE it's a Coach instead of a generic lookalike. Leaving that hangtag on is deceptive at best and an outright lie at worst.


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> *It's not a Coach*, the dog leash clip on the strap is wrong, and the zipper may or may not be a Talon but it's too big for that bag. The details of the strap ends are wrong too. Someone just stuck a Coach hangtag on it and the seller is trying to make people think that MAYBE it's a Coach instead of a generic lookalike. Leaving that hangtag on is deceptive at best and an outright lie at worst.



doggone it Hyacinth I want it to be a coach...I just like suede I think.


----------



## betseyluxe

Hi Hyacinth / DemRam, 

I was hoping you could help with this mystery bag. 

I bought this as part of an estate auction of 25 vintage Coaches.  Most were NYC era (stuck-on serials) and most still had the original paperwork and booklets.  All from the same owner.

This one has a hangtag but there is nothing inside... I'm hoping you can ID the style and that perhaps it had a metal tag that fell off?  

Inside is typical vintage Coach, except no creed patch. The hangtag is the older, smaller version, and is the exact same slightly faded shade as the bag. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## DemRam

betseyluxe said:


> Hi Hyacinth / DemRam,
> 
> I was hoping you could help with this mystery bag.
> 
> I bought this as part of an estate auction of 25 vintage Coaches.  Most were NYC era (stuck-on serials) and most still had the original paperwork and booklets.  All from the same owner.
> 
> This one has a hangtag but there is nothing inside... I'm hoping you can ID the style and that perhaps it had a metal tag that fell off?
> 
> Inside is typical vintage Coach, except no creed patch. The hangtag is the older, smaller version, and is the exact same slightly faded shade as the bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I wish I could help.  That bag looks SO much like a Bonnie Cashin design...unfortunately it's impossible to prove.

The BCF doesn't "authenticate" so it's just not possible to be 100%

I can understand why you bought it.  I can't prove it's a Cashin.


----------



## betseyluxe

DemRam said:


> I wish I could help.  That bag looks SO much like a Bonnie Cashin design...unfortunately it's impossible to prove.
> 
> The BCF doesn't "authenticate" so it's just not possible to prove.
> 
> I would buy it...but I couldn't prove it's a Cashin.



 Oh bullocks. Well thanks for taking a look... It's gotta be authentic, based on the others it was with then.. I think...
I'll let you know when it's up in my store 

By the way, it looks like the Cashin foundation USED to authenticate.. do you know when or why they stopped?  There's a link on the page but no form to fill out. 

Thanks again, mucho!


----------



## whateve

mang0 said:


> Interested in finding out which bag this is!  I know it's the Madison Abigail Embossed Croc (style number 18936, I think), but which color is this?  Thanks for your help!
> 
> Strangely enough, I can't post the actual pic... so look here!


I think the color is bronze.


----------



## DemRam

betseyluxe said:


> Hi Hyacinth / DemRam,
> 
> I was hoping you could help with this mystery bag.
> 
> I bought this as part of an estate auction of 25 vintage Coaches.  Most were NYC era (stuck-on serials) and most still had the original paperwork and booklets.  All from the same owner.
> 
> This one has a hangtag but there is nothing inside... I'm hoping you can ID the style and that perhaps it had a metal tag that fell off?
> 
> Inside is typical vintage Coach, except no creed patch. The hangtag is the older, smaller version, and is the exact same slightly faded shade as the bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!





DemRam said:


> I wish I could help.  That bag looks SO much like a Bonnie Cashin design...unfortunately it's impossible to prove.
> 
> The BCF doesn't "authenticate" so it's just not possible to be 100%
> 
> I can understand why you bought it.  I can't prove it's a Cashin.





betseyluxe said:


> Oh bullocks. Well thanks for taking a look... It's gotta be authentic, based on the others it was with then.. I think...
> I'll let you know when it's up in my store
> 
> By the way, it looks like the Cashin foundation USED to authenticate.. do you know when or why they stopped?  There's a link on the page but no form to fill out.
> 
> Thanks again, mucho!




This may be your bag on the left front of this Coach Cashin ad.  It does look like the same style.   If so, it IS a Cashin design.   

The last item I had authenticated by the Cashin Foundation was in January of 2010.  I'm not sure exactly when they removed the form, but I believe the Cashin archive is now at UCLA.


----------



## betseyluxe

DemRam said:


> This may be your bag on the left front of this Coach Cashin ad.  It does look like the same style.   If so, it IS a Cashin design.
> 
> The last item I had authenticated by the Cashin Foundation was in January of 2010.  I'm not sure exactly when they removed the form, but I believe the Cashin archive is now at UCLA.



Hooray! Thanks so much for finding that!  
It's GOTTA be! I'm so pleased. You're the best!


----------



## DemRam

betseyluxe said:


> Hooray! Thanks so much for finding that!
> It's GOTTA be! I'm so pleased. You're the best!



You're welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> This may be your bag on the left front of this Coach Cashin ad. It does look like the same style. If so, it IS a Cashin design.
> 
> The last item I had authenticated by the Cashin Foundation was in January of 2010. I'm not sure exactly when they removed the form, but I believe the Cashin archive is now at UCLA.


 


betseyluxe said:


> Hooray! Thanks so much for finding that!
> It's GOTTA be! I'm so pleased. You're the best!


 
Hey, the bag on the right looks like my "Small Shopper" thanks from me too!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> This may be your bag on the left front of this Coach Cashin ad. It does look like the same style. If so, it IS a Cashin design.
> 
> The last item I had authenticated by the Cashin Foundation was in January of 2010. I'm not sure exactly when they removed the form, but I believe the Cashin archive is now at UCLA.


 


betseyluxe said:


> Hooray! Thanks so much for finding that!
> It's GOTTA be! I'm so pleased. You're the best!


 
Yes, the Cashin archive is at UCLA and many of the items in the collection are now available online for download!

Here's more proof that Bonnie Cashin designed your bag in "circa 1965" and she called it the "Barrel Bag" and it was a favorite design of hers!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/omg-uclas-digital-library-loaded-bonnie-cashin-photos-759225.html


----------



## betseyluxe

katev said:


> Yes, the Cashin archive is at UCLA and many of the items in the collection are now available online for download!
> 
> Here's more proof that Bonnie Cashin designed your bag in "circa 1965" and she called it the "Barrel Bag" and it was a favorite design of hers!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/omg-uclas-digital-library-loaded-bonnie-cashin-photos-759225.html



well I'm positively breathless now, and wondering how to price her! I guess the fact that my barrel bag doesn't have a metal tag or even an embossed logo means she's even older.. I swoon for bags this old.. I wish they still made them like this! For a bag to last this long and look this good.... oh my...


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much!



in the future, please ask questions about authenticity in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum.

Yours is genuine, it was called a Pearlized Mini Hobo, made in 2000. The format that we request posters to use is explained in the first post of that thread.


----------



## dorothygail101

Hyacinth said:


> in the future, please ask questions about authenticity in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum.
> 
> Yours is genuine, it was called a Pearlized Mini Hobo, made in 2000. The format that we request posters to use is explained in the first post of that thread.


 
Thank you so much! I am so excited! It is such a cute bag. I will be sure to check my post placement next time as well. Thanks again!


----------



## gadgetgirlz

Will you ID this bag for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

gadgetgirlz said:


> Will you ID this bag for me?  Thanks!



Genuine Soho Suede Small Duffle from 2004.


----------



## gadgetgirlz

Wow thank you!  That was so fast.


----------



## kimberleyg

Hi!
I had this coach handbag authenticated here a couple weeks ago but didn't think to get the name of it.  The number is 866 8747.
Is it a City bag?


----------



## cassidy

Please tell me what bag this is




















I found this in my closet. I have had it for about 12 years


----------



## DemRam

cassidy said:


> Please tell me what bag this is
> 
> View attachment 1773882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773895
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my closet. I have had it for about 12 years



It's the "Whitney Top Handle" from 2000.


----------



## cassidy

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Jenna_Behr

I've got a fob I'm looking at.

Can anyone ID this for me?


----------



## Hyacinth

Jenna_Behr said:


> I've got a fob I'm looking at.
> 
> Can anyone ID this for me?



Yes, it's called FAKE. 

Any time you see a 2-piece rectangular box like that you can be 99.99 percent sure that what's inside is a cheap fake.

The real one looks like this


----------



## Jenna_Behr

Oh, my.  Hyacinth, thank you so much!  It wasn't expensive, but I didn't recognize it - I never even thought it would be a fake based on the seller - and she may not know it's a fake.  I'll let her know.


----------



## Melon1

Jenna_Behr said:
			
		

> Oh, my.  Hyacinth, thank you so much!  It wasn't expensive, but I didn't recognize it - I never even thought it would be a fake based on the seller - and she may not know it's a fake.  I'll let her know.



Obviously your seller didn't buy it from Coach or an authorized store. I would report her because it's a pretty good fake and she knows where she got it wasn't from Coach...


----------



## Jenna_Behr

No, she didn't get it from Coach - she got it second hand.  She's generally really good about authenticating before she sells, though, so my guess is she trusted HER source.

I didn't report her, but I did let her know - she'll remove it for sale and trash it, she's done that before.


----------



## katev

Jenna_Behr said:


> I've got a fob I'm looking at.
> Can anyone ID this for me?





Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's called FAKE.
> 
> Any time you see a 2-piece rectangular box like that you can be 99.99 percent sure that what's inside is a cheap fake.
> 
> The real one looks like this


 
Hyacinth, I just came across this one and it also looks fake, correct?  
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=10204321


----------



## Jenna_Behr

Oh, that's funny that there are two of those fakes for sale at the same time!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Hyacinth, I just came across this one and it also looks fake, correct?
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=10204321



Yep, definitely fake


----------



## Hyacinth

Jenna_Behr said:


> Oh, that's funny that there are two of those fakes for sale at the same time!



It's not so surprising, there are hundreds of websites accessible to the US where they sell those cheap lead-loaded pieces of junk for about 2 bucks each. And that particular fake style has been available for about 4 years.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, definitely fake


 
thanks, I will notify them


----------



## Baggal1983

To good to be true? 

Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
Item number: 300733833682
Seller ID: goofykerry2009 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3007239709...84.m1497.l2649

Many thanks in advance! PS: and what is the name of the bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

Baggal1983 said:


> To good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
> Item number: 300733833682
> Seller ID: goofykerry2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3007239709...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance! PS: and what is the name of the bag?



Thye link doesn't seem to be working, entering the listing number 300733833682 brings up an auction for Jimmie Choo shoes, "Coach handbag + free purse" doesn't work, and there are NO current or Completed listings under that seller's name.

Please check your information before AND after posting.


----------



## BeenBurned

Baggal1983 said:


> To good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
> Item number: 300733833682
> Seller ID: goofykerry2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3007239709...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance! PS: and what is the name of the bag?





Hyacinth said:


> Thye link doesn't seem to be working, entering the listing number 300733833682 brings up an auction for Jimmie Choo shoes, "Coach handbag + free purse" doesn't work, and there are NO current or Completed listings under that seller's name.
> 
> Please check your information before AND after posting.


This might be it: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...WO8Y6do3vGl1M9%2FP2ec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Baggal1983

Hyacinth said:


> Thye link doesn't seem to be working, entering the listing number 300733833682 brings up an auction for Jimmie Choo shoes, "Coach handbag + free purse" doesn't work, and there are NO current or Completed listings under that seller's name.
> 
> Please check your information before AND after posting.


 

So sorry about that! 300723970923 is the item number. The seller is *goofykerry2009*  I was just wondering whether the bag was genuine as I won the auction. It seems too good to be true if you get my drift. Many thanks for letting me know and once again apologies for sending you the wrong link/itemnumber.


----------



## Baggal1983

This is the right info regarding the bag. Once again sorry for the inconvenience. 

Too good to be true? 

Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
Item number:  300723970923
Seller ID: goofykerry2009 


Many thanks in advance! PS: and what is the name of the bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

Baggal1983 said:


> This is the right info regarding the bag. Once again sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
> Item number:  300723970923
> Seller ID: goofykerry2009
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance! PS: and what is the name of the bag?



It looks ok, the style name is Hamptons Leather Demi


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This might be it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...WO8Y6do3vGl1M9%2FP2ec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thanks, BB! I don't know why I couldn't couldn't find the seller.


----------



## christinag

ID help appreciated...
I've seen this style before, but cannot recall the name - zip top, similar to the Basic Bag, but doesn't have the wrist strap pull, and has a 2 compartment exterior slip pocket ...
In my possession:
10.5" L x 7" H x 3.5"
Made In New York City, USA
#2107-9624


----------



## Baggal1983

@Hyacinth: Thank you so much! I did have a great bargain then...Once again many thanks and I am a happy camper


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> ID help appreciated...
> I've seen this style before, but cannot recall the name - zip top, similar to the Basic Bag, but doesn't have the wrist strap pull, and has a 2 compartment exterior slip pocket ...
> In my possession:
> 10.5" L x 7" H x 3.5"
> Made In New York City, USA
> #2107-9624


See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-796.html#post22253826
Companion bag No. 9300


----------



## christinag

whateve said:
			
		

> See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-796.html#post22253826
> Companion bag No. 9300



Thanks! DOH. And THAT explains why I didn't remember the name, too. I always think of a Companion bag being the flap version.


----------



## katev

Does anyone know that name and style number of the bag at the link below (NMA)? I saw the same bag at a garage sale yesterday in a gorgeous dark green color. The bag was in great shape but I was pretty sure that it had a cigarette smoke smell even though we are outside - so I passed it by. I had never seen this style before so I was curious. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COACH-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19124c71


----------



## DemRam

katev said:


> Does anyone know that name and style number of the bag at the link below (NMA). I saw the same bag at a garage sale yesterday in a gorgeous dark green color. The bag was in great shape but I was pretty sure that it had a cigarette smoke smell even though we are outside - so I passed it by. I had never seen this style before so I was curious. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COACH-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19124c71





My daughter had that bag at one time.  I think it's the "Laurel" bag from the Soho Lightweight collection.  

The style number may be 4112, but I'm not positive of that.

Great looking bag!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> My daughter had that bag at one time. I think it's the "Laurel" bag from the Soho Lightweight collection.
> 
> The style number may be 4112, but I'm not positive of that.
> 
> Great looking bag!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *katev* 

                              Does anyone know that name and style number of the bag at the  link below (NMA). I saw the same bag at a garage sale yesterday in a  gorgeous dark green color. The bag was in great shape but I was pretty  sure that it had a cigarette smoke smell even though we are outside - so  I passed it by. I had never seen this style before so I was curious.  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COACH-V...item3f19124c71



DemRam said:


> My daughter had that bag at one time.  I think it's the "Laurel" bag from the Soho Lightweight collection.
> 
> The style number may be 4112, but I'm not positive of that.
> 
> Great looking bag!



DemRam's correct, as always!


----------



## katev

DemRam said:


> My daughter had that bag at one time. I think it's the "Laurel" bag from the Soho Lightweight collection.
> 
> The style number may be 4112, but I'm not positive of that.
> 
> Great looking bag!


 


Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *katev*
> 
> Does anyone know that name and style number of the bag at the link below (NMA). I saw the same bag at a garage sale yesterday in a gorgeous dark green color. The bag was in great shape but I was pretty sure that it had a cigarette smoke smell even though we are outside - so I passed it by. I had never seen this style before so I was curious. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COACH-V...item3f19124c71
> 
> 
> 
> DemRam's correct, as always!


 
Thank you both, now I will know it if I ever find it again!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Thank you both, now I will know it if I ever find it again!


 
that's a beautiful style!! and in GREEN at the yard sale....sigh.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> that's a beautiful style!! and in GREEN at the yard sale....sigh.


 
It was gorgeous, but they were asking $40. The bag was in great shape so that is a reasonable price but I kept getting a faint cigarette smell from it. The seller also had a black court bag and a navy worth bag but they all had a faint smoke smell. I think maybe she was a former smoker or she lived with a smoker. The bags didn't reek but the odor was there. For $40 I was not willing to risk not being able to get the smell out of it. If it was $20 I might have taken a chance. 

I usually don't find many genuine bags at garage sales but yesterday I stopped at 2 sales and they both had authentic Coach bags. 

At the first I passed on a straw tote for $20. It was very similar to the ladybug tote but didn't have all the decorations. It was very dirty and I figured that it would be a hard bag to clean, and I already have 2 straw bags. But I did buy a small black zippered pouch for $1 and a navy somoma zip wallet for $3 (links below.) 

The second garage had the nice vintage bags that sadly smelled like smoke, darn! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-802.html#post22268092

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-802.html#post22268109


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> It was gorgeous, but they were asking $40. The bag was in great shape so that is a reasonable price but I kept getting a faint cigarette smell from it. The seller also had a black court bag and a navy worth bag but they all had a faint smoke smell. I think maybe she was a former smoker or she lived with a smoker. The bags didn't reek but the odor was there. For $40 I was not willing to risk not being able to get the smell out of it. If it was $20 I might have taken a chance.
> 
> I usually don't find many genuine bags at garage sales but yesterday I stopped at 2 sales and they both had authentic Coach bags.
> 
> At the first I passed on a straw tote for $20. It was very similar to the ladybug tote but didn't have all the decorations. It was very dirty and I figured that it would be a hard bag to clean, and I already have 2 straw bags. But I did buy a small black zippered pouch for $1 and a navy somoma zip wallet for $3 (links below.)
> 
> The second garage had the nice vintage bags that sadly smelled like smoke, darn!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-802.html#post22268092
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-802.html#post22268109


 
such great deals! and a NYC bag for a buck???   awesome!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> such great deals! and a NYC bag for a buck??? awesome!


 
I know! The zippered pouch is pretty beat-up but I had to take it since it was only $1!


----------



## BuckyBabe

I am hoping to get this ID'd.  Measurements are 10 x 2.25 x 6. It has detachable straps, a zip underneath the flap and another pocket on the back under the flap. Serial number is 0373-301. Please don't hesitate to ask for more info if you need to. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Hyacinth

BuckyBabe said:


> I am hoping to get this ID'd.  Measurements are 10 x 2.25 x 6. It has detachable straps, a zip underneath the flap and another pocket on the back under the flap. Serial number is 0373-301. Please don't hesitate to ask for more info if you need to. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779108
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779109
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779113



It's a Ritchie bag, style 9937, from 1993.


----------



## BuckyBabe

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> It's a Ritchie bag, style 9937, from 1993.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessi319

I"d love to know if this clutch has a name. I have a vague memory of someone already posting something like this and can't find it since I don't know the name to type in and its an older NYC bag. I've seen a similar bag with a handle though if I remember right. I adore kisslocks!! 





By jessi319 at 2012-07-03




By jessi319 at 2012-07-03




By jessi319 at 2012-07-03




By jessi319 at 2012-07-03​


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I"d love to know if this clutch has a name. I have a vague memory of someone already posting something like this and can't find it since I don't know the name to type in and its an older NYC bag. I've seen a similar bag with a handle though if I remember right. I adore kisslocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-03​



If it measures about 11x6 (remember to post measurements for older items!) it's a Classic Clutch style number 9720. The color is probably Bone.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> If it measures about 11x6 (remember to post measurements for older items!) it's a Classic Clutch style number 9720. The color is probably Bone.


 
oh darn, yes I actually had the measurements written down right by my pc and just forgot to add it to the posting.  That does match what I have so,  THANK YOU...!!


----------



## betseyluxe

Hi! 

I picked this up today and right away thought it was a Baxter bag, but when I did an image search for Baxter bags, they all had the rounded padded short handles, not handles like these.  

Does anyone know what this guy is called?  

12 x 9.5 tall x 5.5 deep with handle drop of 8.5" 

The exterior is pretty faded, that's why the interior creed looks so much darker. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## DemRam

betseyluxe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I picked this up today and right away thought it was a Baxter bag, but when I did an image search for Baxter bags, they all had the rounded padded short handles, not handles like these.
> 
> Does anyone know what this guy is called?
> 
> 12 x 9.5 tall x 5.5 deep with handle drop of 8.5"
> 
> The exterior is pretty faded, that's why the interior creed looks so much darker.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I have a photo of a similar bag, but not much information about the size.

It "may" be the Soho (Lightweight) Soft Satchel, (style 4055) though I can't be positive.

Wait for other opinions.


----------



## betseyluxe

DemRam said:


> This may be your bag on the left front of this Coach Cashin ad.  It does look like the same style.   If so, it IS a Cashin design.
> 
> The last item I had authenticated by the Cashin Foundation was in January of 2010.  I'm not sure exactly when they removed the form, but I believe the Cashin archive is now at UCLA.



Okay, I just wanted to post this for definitive reference, to end the barrel question definitively!!   I noticed today that my slim kisslock Cashin tote had the same zipper pull as the barrel bag.  Seeeeee look! 
The top bag is the for-sure Cashin. You can see the Coach lozenge on the top center of the zipper.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *betseyluxe* 

                              Hi! 

I picked this up today and right away thought it was a Baxter bag, but  when I did an image search for Baxter bags, they all had the rounded  padded short handles, not handles like these.  

Does anyone know what this guy is called?  

12 x 9.5 tall x 5.5 deep with handle drop of 8.5" 

The exterior is pretty faded, that's why the interior creed looks so much darker. 

Thanks so much!!
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4...achbaxter1.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8...achbaxter7.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2...achbaxter6.jpg
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4...achbaxter2.jpg



DemRam said:


> I have a photo of a similar bag, but not much information about the size.
> 
> It "may" be the Soho (Lightweight) Soft Satchel, (style 4055) though I can't be positive.
> 
> Wait for other opinions.



That's what it looks like to me too. Here's the 1989 catalog page:


----------



## betseyluxe

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *betseyluxe*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I picked this up today and right away thought it was a Baxter bag, but  when I did an image search for Baxter bags, they all had the rounded  padded short handles, not handles like these.
> 
> Does anyone know what this guy is called?
> 
> 12 x 9.5 tall x 5.5 deep with handle drop of 8.5"
> 
> The exterior is pretty faded, that's why the interior creed looks so much darker.
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4...achbaxter1.jpg
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8...achbaxter7.jpg
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2...achbaxter6.jpg
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4...achbaxter2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like to me too. Here's the 1989 catalog page:




Thank you both so much for all of your help. I really appreciate you!!!


----------



## karenlei

sorry.  Found an answer to my question.


----------



## urbansketch94

Can you guys identify this bag for me. My mom received it from my aunt a couple of years ago since she said she stopped using it. I don't know how she could let go of a bag like this.


----------



## Hyacinth

urbansketch94 said:


> Can you guys identify this bag for me. My mom received it from my aunt a couple of years ago since she said she stopped using it. I don't know how she could let go of a bag like this.



If no one identifies it, please post a clear photo of the creed patch and serial number. That should be included in all requests for identification or authentication.


----------



## CoachVB

urbansketch94 said:


> Can you guys identify this bag for me. My mom received it from my aunt a couple of years ago since she said she stopped using it. I don't know how she could let go of a bag like this.



Alex Stitched Patent Tote.  I know Dillard's has it.


----------



## urbansketch94

CoachVB said:
			
		

> Alex Stitched Patent Tote.  I know Dillard's has it.



Thank you so much! Do you perhaps know when they started selling that style?  Like year-wise?


----------



## CoachVB

urbansketch94 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you perhaps know when they started selling that style?  Like year-wise?



Sorry, I do not know the dates.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Any info on the name of this bag? I bought it years ago...such a great, roomy tote. I've neglected her recently and need to show her some love!


----------



## christinag

Could use some help with an older Coach ID -- New York Era.. have never come across this one before. 

This bag is in my possession
Color: a true light charcoal gray (as opposed to a faded black bag 
Approx. Size: 8" L x 7" H x 3" D
Adjustable Strap,  about 18-20" drop
Creed info:  Made in New York City USA # 919-9839
Has a front slip compartment under the flap close & a back full width slip pocket, inside pocket is a slip pocket.

Thanks in advance for any clues!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Could use some help with an older Coach ID -- New York Era.. have never come across this one before.
> 
> This bag is in my possession
> Color: a true light charcoal gray (as opposed to a faded black bag
> Approx. Size: 8" L x 7" H x 3" D
> Adjustable Strap,  about 18-20" drop
> Creed info:  Made in New York City USA # 919-9839
> Has a front slip compartment under the flap close & a back full width slip pocket, inside pocket is a slip pocket.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any clues!



Looks like it could be a Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from around 1987.


----------



## Hyacinth

eehlers said:


> Any info on the name of this bag? I bought it years ago...such a great, roomy tote. I've neglected her recently and need to show her some love!



I can't find any information on it, hopefully someone else can. Some kind of Legacy Soft Tote maybe.

You could try calling Coach Customer Service with the serial number, they may still have it on file.


----------



## Esquared72

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> I can't find any information on it, hopefully someone else can. Some kind of Legacy Soft Tote maybe.
> 
> You could try calling Coach Customer Service with the serial number, they may still have it on file.



Thanks! I came up empty on a Google search of the number. I'll try Coach CS - not a huge issue, but would just be nice to know her name.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Looks like it could be a Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from around 1987.



Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## doi

Hi, everyone.  I don't know jack about Coach so I would really appreciate any info on these bags my cousin gave me a couple of years ago.  Thanks!!!

1) The brown and white leather Coach; and
2) The brown (it looks like dark blue leather trim) signature Coach.


----------



## MissCrystal

Had this bag for years. If anybody knows the style name it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozmodiar

doi said:


> Hi, everyone.  I don't know jack about Coach so I would really appreciate any info on these bags my cousin gave me a couple of years ago.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 1) The brown and white leather Coach; and
> 2) The brown (it looks like dark blue leather trim) signature Coach.



1. Soho Leather Domed Satchel (MFF)
2. Ergo Signature Belted Flap


----------



## ozmodiar

MissCrystal said:


> Had this bag for years. If anybody knows the style name it would be greatly appreciated.



Soho Mini Signature Tote (MFF)


----------



## doi

ozmodiar said:


> 1. Soho Leather Domed Satchel (MFF)
> 2. Ergo Signature Belted Flap



Great!!  Thank you so much!  Always wondered about these.  Thanks again!

Hang on...what does MFF mean?


----------



## ozmodiar

doi said:


> Great!!  Thank you so much!  Always wondered about these.  Thanks again!
> 
> Hang on...what does MFF mean?



MFF is short for Made For Factory on this board. That means it was made for the factory outlet stores. The F present at the beginning of the second set of numbers on the creed is the main way to ID these.


----------



## doi

ozmodiar said:


> MFF is short for Made For Factory on this board. That means it was made for the factory outlet stores. The F present at the beginning of the second set of numbers on the creed is the main way to ID these.



Ohhh!  Okay.  Great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## katev

doi said:


> Great!! Thank you so much! Always wondered about these. Thanks again!
> 
> Hang on...what does MFF mean?


 
Check out this link for more information:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


----------



## MissCrystal

ozmodiar said:


> Soho Mini Signature Tote (MFF)



thank you.


----------



## Jessi319

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I came up empty on a Google search of the number. I'll try Coach CS - not a huge issue, but would just be nice to know her name.


 
I've been looking around for this one too.  The bottom edges remind me of the styling of the Soho line of that era.  If I find more I"l let you know.  The only two old auctions I've found either say "Soho" Tote or "Bleecker" (which I don't think seems correct).  And Auction named items are quite often just really off the mark!!


----------



## Esquared72

Jessi319 said:
			
		

> I've been looking around for this one too.  The bottom edges remind me of the styling of the Soho line of that era.  If I find more I"l let you know.  The only two old auctions I've found either say "Soho" Tote or "Bleecker" (which I don't think seems correct).  And Auction named items are quite often just really off the mark!!



Great - thank you! I think it may be a Soho one as well.


----------



## whateve

What is style #9088?


----------



## DemRam

whateve said:


> What is style #9088?




I have the name "Belmont Bag" with a ? for style 9088 in my pathetic Coach files.  You better wait for confirmation on that though.


----------



## whateve

DemRam said:


> I have the name "Belmont Bag" with a ? for style 9088 in my pathetic Coach files.  You better wait for confirmation on that though.


Thanks. Does it look like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471566882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DemRam

DemRam said:


> I have the name "Belmont Bag" with a ? for style 9088 in my pathetic Coach files.  You better wait for confirmation on that though.





whateve said:


> Thanks. Does it look like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471566882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




It looks just like that.  I have a photo of 9088 and my caption is "Belmont Satchel Maybe".   I really need to organize my stuff!


----------



## whateve

DemRam said:


> It looks just like that.  I have a photo of 9088 and my caption is "Belmont Satchel Maybe".   I really need to organize my stuff!


Thanks. I haven't seen very many of these.


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *DemRam* 

                              I have the name "Belmont Bag" with a ? for style 9088 in my  pathetic Coach files.  You better wait for confirmation on that though.

 



                            Originally Posted by *whateve* 

                              Thanks. Does it look like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471566882...84.m1423.l2649



DemRam said:


> It looks just like that.  I have a photo of 9088 and my caption is "Belmont Satchel Maybe".   I really need to organize my stuff!



That's what I have too but have never been able to confirm it with a catalog photo.


----------



## ZSP

I've been unable to identify this handbag for my sister.  She's a new ebayer and having a bit of buyers remorse this morning.  LOL  Thanks so much.

















I know the pics aren't very good at all.


----------



## katev

ZSP said:


> I've been unable to identify this handbag for my sister. She's a new ebayer and having a bit of buyers remorse this morning. LOL Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pics aren't very good at all.


 
It's a "made for factory" bag manufactured in 2009. I think that it is a "soho pleated hobo" with a matching envelope wallet. I have a MFF black soho pleated mini-wallet and it is a very similar style. 

Cute set!


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> I've been unable to identify this handbag for my sister.  She's a new ebayer and having a bit of buyers remorse this morning.  LOL  Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pics aren't very good at all.





katev said:


> It's a "made for factory" bag manufactured in 2009. I think that it is a "soho pleated hobo" with a matching envelope wallet. I have a MFF black soho pleated mini-wallet and it is a very similar style.
> 
> Cute set!




Thank you...my sister is going to be soooo happy.  LOL


----------



## mang0

Anybody know when the Legacy Smiley fob (style #92528) came out?  I've been looking around for it but wasn't sure if it was something that came out last year that I missed or had already hit outlets or what.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...AIN-KEYRING-KEY-FOB-CHARM-92528-/180910432673

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Hyacinth

mang0 said:


> Anybody know when the Legacy Smiley fob (style #92528) came out?  I've been looking around for it but wasn't sure if it was something that came out last year that I missed or had already hit outlets or what.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...AIN-KEYRING-KEY-FOB-CHARM-92528-/180910432673
> 
> Thanks for any info!



That came out at least 3 years ago.


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> That came out at least 3 years ago.



Oh wow.  Ha.  I was talking to an SA about it and she was like "I think that's new."  Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## glassjewels

hi! please help me identify this coach purse... thanks!!

http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t417/glassjewels/


----------



## Hyacinth

glassjewels said:


> hi! please help me identify this coach purse... thanks!!
> 
> http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t417/glassjewels/



 Check the Authenticate thread.


----------



## glassjewels

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Check the Authenticate thread.



got it! thanks again!


----------



## Daniellee

Item: *Coach Canvas Patchwork Handbag *
Listing number:  251101368018
Seller: *coolstuffreallycheep* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251101368018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: the seller promises its real but I have been told by 1 person that its fake, bought on ebay. The seller gave me the code id no: MO4K-5659. Thank you for any help!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Daniellee said:


> Item: *Coach Canvas Patchwork Handbag *
> Listing number:  251101368018
> Seller: *coolstuffreallycheep*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251101368018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: the seller promises its real but I have been told by 1 person that its fake, bought on ebay. The seller gave me the code id no: MO4K-5659. Thank you for any help!!!



 It's FAKE. Style 5659 belongs to a Scribble Tote, as I told you before, there's a picture of it below. The lining, patches, and zipper pulls on yours are all wrong. Please read the Fake Serial Numbers list here or on Ebay 

http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-SERIAL-NUMBERS-AND-COUNTERFEIT-COACH-BAGS_W0QQugidZ10000000002744619 

Hyacinth's tPF Fakes List: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288 and http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310 and http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503401


----------



## noshoepolish

Icky fake.



Daniellee said:


> Item: *Coach Canvas Patchwork Handbag *
> Listing number: 251101368018
> Seller: *coolstuffreallycheep*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251101368018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: the seller promises its real but I have been told by 1 person that its fake, bought on ebay. The seller gave me the code id no: MO4K-5659. Thank you for any help!!!


----------



## whypaymore

I love the following tan purse but I don't know the name (9325). Anyone has an idea? Also the back purse (6468). thx in advance


----------



## JoRea08

How long have you had it? I have the Soho (Hamptons?) leather brown buckle satchel from 2002/2003. The leather, stitching and lining are identical. Hope this helps!




			
				eehlers said:
			
		

> Any info on the name of this bag? I bought it years ago...such a great, roomy tote. I've neglected her recently and need to show her some love!


----------



## Hyacinth

whypaymore said:


> I love the following tan purse but I don't know the name (9325). Anyone has an idea? Also the back purse (6468). thx in advance



9325 is a Retro Medium Slim Duffle Sac, 6468 is a Soho Leather Business Tote.


----------



## ledobe

I believe this to be some sort of tote from the lightweights collection.  I realize you may not be able to find any more info on it, but just thought I'd run it past y'all.  It's approx 12X13X6.


----------



## Coach12

Hi I am looking for  this tote the black Coach signature over lay tote.

Did it come in 2 sizes? I have 2 style numbers:
16422 and 16449. 

Can some one please clarify the 2 sizes.

One the 16442 has a belt across the front is this the large one?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hyacinth

ledobe said:


> I believe this to be some sort of tote from the lightweights collection.  I realize you may not be able to find any more info on it, but just thought I'd run it past y'all.  It's approx 12X13X6.



You're exactly right, it was called a Drawstring Tote and was one of the first Lightweights, from 1987 or 88. The style number was 4030 and the price in 1987 was $170.


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> You're exactly right, it was called a Drawstring Tote and was one of the first Lightweights, from 1987 or 88. The style number was 4030 and the price in 1987 was $170.



thanks Hyacinth-I think this is going to be a great bag that gets a lot of use.  Last night she took a spin in the warm Maytag Jacuzzi and spend the night on the warm patio enjoying the night air.

She is currently relaxing indoors soaking up some delightful Leather CPR moisterizer.


----------



## ZSP

TIA for your help...is there a place/website to buy a buckle replacement for a Coach bag?  My sister doesn't want to send it in...it can easily be repaired with just a buckle.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> TIA for your help...is there a place/website to buy a buckle replacement for a Coach bag?  My sister doesn't want to send it in...it can easily be repaired with just a buckle.


Did you try silver coach? http://myworld.ebay.com/silver-coach/


----------



## christinag

A couple of IDs needed for some older bags..
Thanks in advance for your help with these...

Bag 1: Black Leather Zip Top, feels like a Lightweight? 
Would love to know style name / number / era
In my possession, from rummage sale.
Notes: Strap removed because it was butchered beyond recognition, also looks like zipper pull is a creative replacement of some sort? Anyone have an idea what the original strap was like on this style - photo? so I can replace.
Approz Size: 11" L x 8" H x 4" D
Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #0762-310
Photos at: http://photobucket.com/ID-b-1

Bag 2: British Tan Satchel-ish zip top (love this one, pix don't do it justice)
Would also love to know style name / number / era of this one
In my possession, from rummage sale.
Notes: I think strap is a replacement, possibly from the Court bag I posted in the "Authenticate" thread...
Approx size: 12" L x 8.5" H x 5" 
- has 6 feet on the bottom, one interior slip pocket, one interior zip pocket w brass zip / creed
Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #059-4103
http://photobucket.com/id-bag-2

Thanks again


----------



## DemRam

christinag said:


> A couple of IDs needed for some older bags..
> Thanks in advance for your help with these...
> 
> Bag 1: Black Leather Zip Top, feels like a Lightweight?
> Would love to know style name / number / era
> In my possession, from rummage sale.
> Notes: Strap removed because it was butchered beyond recognition, also looks like zipper pull is a creative replacement of some sort? Anyone have an idea what the original strap was like on this style - photo? so I can replace.
> Approz Size: 11" L x 8" H x 4" D
> Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #0762-310
> Photos at: http://photobucket.com/ID-b-1
> 
> Bag 2: British Tan Satchel-ish zip top (love this one, pix don't do it justice)
> Would also love to know style name / number / era of this one
> In my possession, from rummage sale.
> Notes: I think strap is a replacement, possibly from the Court bag I posted in the "Authenticate" thread...
> Approx size: 12" L x 8.5" H x 5"
> - has 6 feet on the bottom, one interior slip pocket, one interior zip pocket w brass zip / creed
> Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #059-4103
> http://photobucket.com/id-bag-2
> 
> Thanks again



1st one looks like a Soho Mini Shoulder Bag...though I'm not positive...so be SURE to wait for other opinions.  I'm not sure when it was introduced.

2nd one is the Broadway Satchel.  I have it in black.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> A couple of IDs needed for some older bags..
> Thanks in advance for your help with these...
> 
> Bag 1: Black Leather Zip Top, feels like a Lightweight?
> Would love to know style name / number / era
> In my possession, from rummage sale.
> Notes: Strap removed because it was butchered beyond recognition, also looks like zipper pull is a creative replacement of some sort? Anyone have an idea what the original strap was like on this style - photo? so I can replace.
> Approz Size: 11" L x 8" H x 4" D
> Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #0762-310
> Photos at: http://photobucket.com/ID-b-1
> 
> Bag 2: British Tan Satchel-ish zip top (love this one, pix don't do it justice)
> Would also love to know style name / number / era of this one
> In my possession, from rummage sale.
> Notes: I think strap is a replacement, possibly from the Court bag I posted in the "Authenticate" thread...
> Approx size: 12" L x 8.5" H x 5"
> - has 6 feet on the bottom, one interior slip pocket, one interior zip pocket w brass zip / creed
> Creed Details: "Made in United States" below creed - #059-4103
> http://photobucket.com/id-bag-2
> 
> Thanks again



The only one I can find that's the same shape as the first one is a Mercer Bag from 1993 but Coach gives that bag's length as 11 inches, not 8 1/2. Coach was pretty inconsitent on how they measured bags though. There's a photo below.

The second one is 9880, Classic Satchel from about 1989.

ETA - Ok, we need to ponder this a bit more. Let me keep looking. And make a correction, DemRam was right, I should have rechecked the measurements. The Broadway Satchel was larger and from a few years later, style number 9891. Sorry!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> The only one I can find that's the same shape as the first one is a Mercer Bag from 1993 ...





DemRam said:


> 1st one looks like a Soho Mini Shoulder  Bag...though I'm not positive...so be SURE to wait for other opinions.   I'm not sure when it was introduced.
> 2nd one is the Broadway Satchel.  I have it in black.


Thanks so much DemRam & Hyacinth - Love that Broadway Satchel, I see a new obsession in my future, I think I need it in every color ever made 
The Mercer in the photo does look very much like this bag, the measurements they give for length are different from mine - but I bet that is it. 
I had measured length across the top which is the widest part on this bag, & that gave me the 11" - however the bag does taper in alot at the base.
 Pulled out the measuring tape, re-measured across the bottom,  from end seam to end seam, & I do get an 8-8.5" L .
Great Coach CSI work as always!!
 Now to find a strap like the original for the Mercer


----------



## lizz129

COACH.com is very accommodating - I would suggest just calling and asking. I myself have gotten a strap, hangtag & turnlock sent to me (turnlock was brought to my local shoe-shop for the repair) over the years as well as sent in two handbags. Turn-around time is quite fast. Good luck!


----------



## Jessi319

I know we didn't really have a name for the larger flap bag that I posted a while ago. Here is her little sister that I just acquired (I'm a little smitten with these green reverse suedes!!!). I am guessing this will still be a mystery too, but just curious if there's a record on her somewhere even based on similar sized bags of the same shape and measurement. The weird thing is, she's really small. A little smaller than my Saddle bag 9988, and smaller than the Crescent 9235 by a good bit! And the flap goes all the way down with no turnlock, etc. 
She's about 9.25"w X 8.25"h (middle) X 3"d. Strap drop 17" 
(having trouble with image shack today!!) hope this works:





By jessi319 at 2012-07-21









By jessi319 at 2012-07-21










By jessi319 at 2012-07-21











By Jessi319 at 2012-07-21




By jessi319 at 2012-07-21


----------



## katev

Does anyone know the dimensions of the bag at the link below, the gramercy travel satchel 7005? I'd never seen it before but it is a beauty!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-new-gramercy-travel-satchel-376567.html#post8418225


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> TIA for your help...is there a place/website to buy a buckle replacement for a Coach bag?  My sister doesn't want to send it in...it can easily be repaired with just a buckle.





whateve said:


> Did you try silver coach? http://myworld.ebay.com/silver-coach/



THank you so much.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## madiemic

I purchased this item from Ebay, just because I was curious as to what it is. I originally thought it was a planner but the size and the Velcro inside are throwing me off. Any ideas??


----------



## katev

madiemic said:


> I purchased this item from Ebay, just because I was curious as to what it is. I originally thought it was a planner but the size and the Velcro inside are throwing me off. Any ideas??


 
I think it was probably designed to hold an electronic device, like a PDA.


----------



## madiemic

Thank you...I hadn't even thought of that. Just looked it up and that's exactly what it is!


----------



## kitchml73

I saw this bag on ebay & fell in love... sadly, I lost the auction... so Im on the hunt!!!
But I need info... PLS help!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...lE9yLRr4c%2B9xYFIGgTM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

kitchml73 said:


> I saw this bag on ebay & fell in love... sadly, I lost the auction... so Im on the hunt!!!
> But I need info... PLS help!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...lE9yLRr4c%2B9xYFIGgTM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


That's a Maggie style number 18505 from 2010, but if you just search for Maggie you will have more luck finding it.


----------



## mang0

I'd like an ID on a key fob and a possible date, please!

Bell key fob.  I'm not 100% sure it is authentic though, since I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Hyacinth

mang0 said:


> I'd like an ID on a key fob and a possible date, please!
> 
> Bell key fob.  I'm not 100% sure it is authentic though, since I haven't seen it before.



I'm not 100 percent sure it's authentic either, that style goes back to 2003 and has been faked before. 

Coach's picture is below, plus an enlargement. Yours looks as if the Coach logo on the bell is a bit too big, and the font looks like just plain lettering instead of Coach's trademarked font. The keyring itself should be flat on the top and bottom surfaces and the rings on the chain look kind of thin and flimsy compared to the real one, and the hangtag should be on the keyring, not the chain. I'm leaning toward "fake".


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not 100 percent sure it's authentic either, that style goes back to 2003 and has been faked before.
> 
> Coach's picture is below, plus an enlargement. Yours looks as if the Coach logo on the bell is a bit too big, and the font looks like just plain lettering instead of Coach's trademarked font. The keyring itself should be flat on the top and bottom surfaces and the rings on the chain look kind of thin and flimsy compared to the real one, and the hangtag should be on the keyring, not the chain. I'm leaning toward "fake".



Thanks, Hyacinth.


----------



## designer1

Not sure whose pic this is, but I LOVE this bag, and wonder what the name of it is? Gonna try to find me one!  thanks


----------



## wolvergambit

designer1 said:


> Not sure whose pic this is, but I LOVE this bag, and wonder what the name of it is? Gonna try to find me one!  thanks


 I think that's the Chelsea Flagship Tote?


----------



## ladybug10

wolvergambit said:


> I think that's the Chelsea Flagship Tote?



That's correct.


----------



## designer1

thanks ladies


----------



## Jessi319

Just a general question for starters before I take further action:  I am wondering if the Whitney line (#4115) was considered part of the "lightweight" line.  I have several bags that I think are part of the line, and I want to add the to the reference thread,  but I have no way of knowing what's "lightweight" (and/or pre- soho) unless I come across it in the Id/authenticate forums with that as part of the wording from the authenticators.   (before I add these to the reference thread I do plan to double check all 3 of my Whitneys in the authentification thread btw).. sorry for the HUGE file size on these....





By jessi319 at 2012-07-22


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Just a general question for starters before I take further action:  I am wondering if the Whitney line (#4115) was considered part of the "lightweight" line.  I have several bags that I think are part of the line, and I want to add the to the reference thread,  but I have no way of knowing what's "lightweight" (and/or pre- soho) unless I come across it in the Id/authenticate forums with that as part of the wording from the authenticators.   (before I add these to the reference thread I do plan to double check all 3 of my Whitneys in the authentification thread btw).. sorry for the HUGE file size on these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-22



This post at the old Authenticate thread should answer your questions:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-827.html#post22341008


----------



## Esquared72

I found some vintage Coach bags at our local antique/consignment shop.  I was able to identify the first two (the City bag and the Station).  The third one, which is a little flap bag, didn't bring anything up on a Google search...any ideas? I found similar ones, but they didn't have the removable strap with the dog leash clasps.

Also, I'd love to know around what time each of these were made - they are all made in the US bags.  Even though they need some TLC, I was pretty jazzed to get all three for about $70.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jenet

Hi everyone.  I was wondering if anybody knows what the lining colors are on the silver and black poppy sateen double wristlets?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> I found some vintage Coach bags at our local antique/consignment shop.  I was able to identify the first two (the City bag and the Station).  The third one, which is a little flap bag, didn't bring anything up on a Google search...any ideas? I found similar ones, but they didn't have the removable strap with the dog leash clasps.
> 
> Also, I'd love to know around what time each of these were made - they are all made in the US bags.  Even though they need some TLC, I was pretty jazzed to get all three for about $70.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Okay - with much thanks to Hyacinth's fabulous article regarding Coach ID numbers, I think I answered my own question regarding the City and the Station bag - if I'm interpreting correctly, the City bag (M5M) is from 1995 and the Station bag (C8B) is from 1998?

Still clueless on the third one - I'm guessing it's because it's from when the bags had unique numbers.


----------



## DemRam

eehlers said:


> I found some vintage Coach bags at our local antique/consignment shop.  I was able to identify the first two (the City bag and the Station).  The third one, which is a little flap bag, didn't bring anything up on a Google search...any ideas? I found similar ones, but they didn't have the removable strap with the dog leash clasps.
> 
> Also, I'd love to know around what time each of these were made - they are all made in the US bags.  Even though they need some TLC, I was pretty jazzed to get all three for about $70.
> 
> Thanks so much!




It might be a Convertible Clutch if the measurements are about 11 1/2  x 7 1/2.

That one was made before Coach started using style numbers on the creed, so it has a random serial number.  The style number for the Convertible Clutch is 9635.

You are correct about the years on the other 2 bags.


----------



## Esquared72

DemRam said:


> It might be a Convertible Clutch if the measurements are about 11 1/2  x 7 1/2.
> 
> That one was made before Coach started using style numbers on the creed, so it has a random serial number.  The style number for the Convertible Clutch is 9635.
> 
> You are correct about the years on the other 2 bags.



Thanks so much!  I'm learning a lot, and may just find myself getting addicted to finding older Coaches - I've started poring through the Rehab thread. 

The Convertible Clutch - looks like that's my bag.  The only thing I noticed going through some of the listings/photos on Google is that they have an inner zip pocket, which mine doesn't - just an interior flap pocket that goes the length of the bag across the back...does that make any difference?


----------



## DemRam

eehlers said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm learning a lot, and may just find myself getting addicted to finding older Coaches - I've started poring through the Rehab thread.
> 
> The Convertible Clutch - looks like that's my bag.  The only thing I noticed going through some of the listings/photos on Google is that they have an inner zip pocket, which mine doesn't - just an interior flap pocket that goes the length of the bag across the back...does that make any difference?




Now I'm not sure if it is a Convertible Clutch since I've only seen that style with a zippered inside pocket.  

Does your bag have a slip pocket on the outside of the bag across the back?  What are the exact measurements?


----------



## Esquared72

DemRam said:


> Now I'm not sure if it is a Convertible Clutch since I've only seen that style with a zippered inside pocket.
> 
> Does your bag have an outside slip pocket across the back?  What are the exact measurements.



It's about 9.5" by 6" and does have a slip pocket on the back.  From some Google searching, I think maybe it's style 9755 - the Pocket Purse?


----------



## DemRam

eehlers said:


> It's about 9.5" by 6" and does have a slip pocket on the back.  From some Google searching, I think maybe it's style 9755 - the Pocket Purse?



That was going to be my next comment.  The Pocket Purse does have the inner and outer slip pockets.


----------



## Esquared72

DemRam said:


> That was going to be my next comment.  The Pocket Purse does have the inner and outer slip pockets.



Sweet!  Thank you, again for your help!!


----------



## whateve

I have a bag that I thought was #9455 but I noticed that my strap is different than the one on Coach.com. I think mine is from around 1980 as it has a glued in serial number.


----------



## DemRam

whateve said:


> I have a bag that I thought was #9455 but I noticed that my strap is different than the one on Coach.com. I think mine is from around 1980 as it has a glued in serial number.




That's a beauty!  I'm not positive when, but Coach changed the strap at some point from the double to the single.  

Your bag is now called the Basic Bag, though it may have been called the Zippered Clutch earlier.  I personally prefer those double straps that were used on the older ones.


----------



## whateve

DemRam said:


> That's a beauty!  I'm not positive when, but Coach changed the strap at some point from the double to the single.
> 
> Your bag is now called the Basic Bag, though it may have been called the Zippered Clutch earlier.  I personally prefer those double straps that were used on the older ones.


Thanks. I was getting so confused. I had recorded that it called the zippered clutch so I didn't know what the difference was, plus to me it would make more sense calling this bag a convertible clutch than the one that is really called that because this has the wristlet strap. 

I was really lucky to find this bag in new condition! I like the double straps too.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> This post at the old Authenticate thread should answer your questions:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-827.html#post22341008


 
Thanks that does help since I didnt find that post in my original search.   The following quote from that post is what makes me wonder if the Whitney is included. 
"_Most of the Lightweights and Sohos from the 1980s and 1990s had four-number style numbers beginning with the numbers 40** or 41**, but NOT all styles starting with 4 belong to one of those lines."_
It's got the same feel as the Sohos and Drawstring style bucket/pourch bags so I was leaning towards a "yes".  I just wanted to be sure I was keeping the reference thread's "integrity" and not putting an erroneous bag style as part of the line up.   THANKS!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Thanks that does help since I didnt find that post in my original search.   The following quote from that post is what makes me wonder if the Whitney is included.
> "_Most of the Lightweights and Sohos from the 1980s and 1990s had four-number style numbers beginning with the numbers 40** or 41**, but NOT all styles starting with 4 belong to one of those lines."_
> It's got the same feel as the Sohos and Drawstring style bucket/pourch bags so I was leaning towards a "yes".  I just wanted to be sure I was keeping the reference thread's "integrity" and not putting an erroneous bag style as part of the line up.   THANKS!



The Whitney is one of the Lightweights/Sohos. With maybe a few exceptions, Soho numbers go up to about 4170.


----------



## Daisy1108

I've searched multiple times but cannot locate information on the meaning behind a "P" appearing after the style number in a creed patch and would love input on what it means.  

Entire creed is:  EO63 - 10325P

Appear to be a Legacy Whiskey Hippie with a Factory Bullseye/Bullet stamp. 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## whateve

Daisy1108 said:


> I've searched multiple times but cannot locate information on the meaning behind a "P" appearing after the style number in a creed patch and would love input on what it means.
> 
> Entire creed is:  EO63 - 10325P
> 
> Appear to be a Legacy Whiskey Hippie with a Factory Bullseye/Bullet stamp.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


It's a pilot bag. Usually that means this bag was produced in a trial run before they appeared everywhere. Sometimes the pilot bags have features that the regular production runs don't have and sometimes they are exactly the same. You can see a regular production version here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-I...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab4c7e05c
You should get it authenticated if you are interested. I don't know if plant 3 was still operational in 2006.


----------



## Daisy1108

whateve said:


> It's a pilot bag. Usually that means this bag was produced in a trial run before they appeared everywhere. Sometimes the pilot bags have features that the regular production runs don't have and sometimes they are exactly the same. You can see a regular production version here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-I...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab4c7e05c
> You should get it authenticated if you are interested. I don't know if plant 3 was still operational in 2006.



------

First of all, whateve, thank you for the info.  

The bag is listed on Bonanza - 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coa...tta-Leather-Hippie-10325-P-Crossbody/85636209

I have asked the Seller where she got the bag and am waiting for the reply.  

The leather has that mottled look but I've seen my share with these variations even on display in my FP boutique.  The hangtag is not the same as the hangtag  on the production black hippie that I already own but I don't know that it was issued as such or substituted by a prior owner for a missing hangtag.  

would love comments/opinions on what you all think.  

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## whateve

Daisy1108 said:


> ------
> 
> First of all, whateve, thank you for the info.
> 
> The bag is listed on Bonanza -
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coa...tta-Leather-Hippie-10325-P-Crossbody/85636209
> 
> I have asked the Seller where she got the bag and am waiting for the reply.
> 
> The leather has that mottled look but I've seen my share with these variations even on display in my FP boutique.  The hangtag is not the same as the hangtag  on the production black hippie that I already own but I don't know that it was issued as such or substituted by a prior owner for a missing hangtag.
> 
> would love comments/opinions on what you all think.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance.


The same bag is listed on ebay and includes a picture of the creed. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337927f1f8
You can see that the creed is different from the production models in that it isn't written in gold but that isn't a problem with a pilot bag. The mottled leather look is common in legacy bags and hangtags can be replaced. I don't see any problems with it but I am not an expert on pilot bags or legacy. Before you buy, post both the ebay and bonanza listings in the Authenticate this thread to get Hyacinth's or Demram's opinion.

Pilot bags were sold in select stores. The latest pilot bags were available to anyone who ordered early, before the bags were released, by calling Coach (JAX).


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I have a bag that I thought was #9455 but I noticed that my strap is different than the one on Coach.com. I think mine is from around 1980 as it has a glued in serial number.


 
Gogeous color!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Gogeous color!


Thank you! I love it.


----------



## albeli

Hi, could someone ID this bag for me. It's a silver metallic. 
TIA

ETA: I did a forum search and it seems to be a Parker in perforated leather.


----------



## keenersarmywife

Can someone tell me the name and style number of this bag?


----------



## whateve

keenersarmywife said:


> View attachment 1814029
> 
> Can someone tell me the name and style number of this bag?


I don't know the style number but it is a factory bag and is called something like the Framed Kisslock Carryall.


----------



## keenersarmywife

whateve said:


> I don't know the style number but it is a factory bag and is called something like the Framed Kisslock Carryall.


Thanks so much! The name helped me find the bag. I was looking it up for a friend and had no clue.


----------



## katev

Item: Small Black Flap Crossbody (NYC, 1980s) 
Source: Rehabbing for a friend 
Dimensions: 7" tall, 8" wide, 3" deep 

Comments: This bag belongs to my friend of 14 years and she has carried it almost exclusively during all that time. It's amazing that it still looks so good! She has obviously taken good care of it but those "Made in NYC" vintage bags are very tough! 

A few months ago I gave her a rehabbed British Tan City Bag and she loves it and carries it a lot. So I offered to rehab her black bag and to try and find out more about it and she was thrilled.

She is certain that it is genuine because she bought it at a major department store. She said that it is "older than my daughter" and she thinks she bought it in the 1980s. It has a 7 digit serial number (xxx-xxxx). 

Please try to identify it and I'd appreciate any information that you might have, such as the style number and the approximate date of release. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Item: Small Black Flap Crossbody (NYC, 1980s)
> Source: Rehabbing for a friend
> Dimensions: 7" tall, 8" wide, 3" deep
> 
> Comments: This bag belongs to my friend of 14 years and she has carried it almost exclusively during all that time. It's amazing that it still looks so good! She has obviously taken good care of it but those "Made in NYC" vintage bags are very tough!
> 
> A few months ago I gave her a rehabbed British Tan City Bag and she loves it and carries it a lot. So I offered to rehab her black bag and to try and find out more about it and she was thrilled.
> 
> She is certain that it is genuine because she bought it at a major department store. She said that it is "older than my daughter" and she thinks she bought it in the 1980s. It has a 7 digit serial number (xxx-xxxx).
> 
> Please try to identify it and I'd appreciate any information that you might have, such as the style number and the approximate date of release. Thanks so much!



Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from around 1989. Listed then for around $126.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from around 1989. Listed then for around $126.


 
Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## designer1

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

designer1 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks



Hi, your bag is a Poppy Signature Crosshatch Glam Tote, #19620. Very pretty!


----------



## klb4556

what is/ IS this?... 

a coach on Lacey Chabert.. this pic is via her twitter, I sorta feel like a creeper, but I follow her and she's so sweet.. 

http://www.whosay.com/laceychabert/photos/209759

anyone know?! I have a pretty good feeling it's coach.. 
thanks!


----------



## Calpurnia1910

Hello!  This is my first post!  Does anyone know the history of style 9952 - Lula's Legacy drawstring bag?  Thanks!


----------



## Nekolassa

Calpurnia1910 said:
			
		

> Hello!  This is my first post!  Does anyone know the history of style 9952 - Lula's Legacy drawstring bag?  Thanks!



Deleting - I realize this is another legacy not the lula, sorry, but DemRam knows best!


----------



## DemRam

Calpurnia1910 said:


> Hello!  This is my first post!  Does anyone know the history of style 9952 - Lula's Legacy drawstring bag?  Thanks!




Welcome!

The other Legacy bags, like the Janice's Legacy and the Patricia's Legacy have been around since about 1994.

I imagine the Lula's Legacy was introduced at about the same time or close to it, since I had one from 1994.

Someone posted information about the women these bags were named for, but I can't find it OR remember who posted it.  Maybe someone will come along with a better memory than I have.


----------



## Calpurnia1910

Thanks so much for the information!  Now I want to find out about Lula!  I have loved Coach since I was a teen.  I bought my very first bag - a Stewardess - for $74 back in the late 1970's.


----------



## PiojisPink

I got this MFF bag about a year ago but have no idea what's its name. I'm getting rid of some bags on ebay but I need the name of this one to list it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PiojisPink

I got this MFF bag about a year ago but have no idea what's its name. I'm getting rid of some bags on ebay but I need the name of this one to list it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

PiojisPink said:
			
		

> I got this MFF bag about a year ago but have no idea what's its name. I'm getting rid of some bags on ebay but I need the name of this one to list it. Thanks in advance!



What are the last 5 digits of the Creed patch? There may be an F before the numbers.


----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The other Legacy bags, like the Janice's Legacy and the Patricia's Legacy have been around since about 1994.
> 
> I imagine the Lula's Legacy was introduced at about the same time or close to it, since I had one from 1994.
> 
> Someone posted information about the women these bags were named for, but I can't find it OR remember who posted it.  Maybe someone will come along with a better memory than I have.



"Can't remember who posted it"?  AAAAACCK. I'm _crushed. _ 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-616.html#post21537075


----------



## PiojisPink

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:
			
		

> What are the last 5 digits of the Creed patch? There may be an F before the numbers.



I have to look at it when I get home


----------



## mang0

PiojisPink said:


> I got this MFF bag about a year ago but have no idea what's its name. I'm getting rid of some bags on ebay but I need the name of this one to list it. Thanks in advance!



Looks like the Coach Signature Sequin Applique Hobo F17586.


----------



## PiojisPink

I google it and thar's definitely the collection but mine's style number is F17585, I think is called the file bag...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mang0

PiojisPink said:


> I google it and thar's definitely the collection but mine's style number is F17585, I think is called the file bag...
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Ah yeah, it definitely does look a little longer than the one I posted.    Less hobo-like.  Hehe.


----------



## klb4556

no ideas on the swingpack?


----------



## DemRam

Hyacinth said:


> "Can't remember who posted it"?  AAAAACCK. I'm _crushed. _
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-616.html#post21537075




Well I should have known!  Sometimes my brain is a sieve!


----------



## Qho

Do you think you could tell me the name and price of this coach bag?

Please and thank you. :3

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/318811_10150972076338218_951766957_n.jpg


----------



## MeachNew

loupole said:


> Or maybe a Francine?


Oooh!! Love the color!


----------



## KimMelton

I found this picture on the "what's in your Coach" thread. What is this bag called???


----------



## moxie799

KimMelton said:


> I found this picture on the "what's in your Coach" thread. What is this bag called???


According to my Summer 2007 Coach catalog -- this looks to be the Signature Multi Stripe Shoulder Tote #10858.


----------



## KimMelton

moxie799 said:


> According to my Summer 2007 Coach catalog -- this looks to be the Signature Multi Stripe Shoulder Tote #10858.



Thank you! I looked on eBay to see if there were any for sale, no luck. I love that bag so much!


----------



## noshoepolish

That bag was faked so if you see one, authenticate it before buying.



KimMelton said:


> Thank you! I looked on eBay to see if there were any for sale, no luck. I love that bag so much!


----------



## KimMelton

noshoepolish said:


> That bag was faked so if you see one, authenticate it before buying.



The one in the photo?


----------



## Tomsmom

Not sure where to post this.  About 8 yrs ago I was friends with a woman who carried a black Coach tote.  Almost looks like a lunch tote, straps long enough for shoulder carry and a slip pocket on the outside between the straps.  We aren't in touch anymore but I still love that bag, lol!  Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## noshoepolish

Bags of that style were faked so if you find one, authenticate it first.



KimMelton said:


> The one in the photo?


----------



## noshoepolish

The 5187?

For example like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Attractive-Red-Leather-COACH-GALLERY-Shoulder-Tote-5187-/150692644282




Tomsmom said:


> Not sure where to post this. About 8 yrs ago I was friends with a woman who carried a black Coach tote. Almost looks like a lunch tote, straps long enough for shoulder carry and a slip pocket on the outside between the straps. We aren't in touch anymore but I still love that bag, lol! Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## KimMelton

What about this bag? I saw it on someone's avatar and I LOVE it.


----------



## Tomsmom

noshoepolish said:


> The 5187?
> 
> For example like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Attractive-Red-Leather-COACH-GALLERY-Shoulder-Tote-5187-/150692644282



Oh my goodness yes I think that's it!  Thank you!!


----------



## noshoepolish

They also made 2 larger styles of the same bag.  5188 is larger and 5189 is a larger  east-west style of the same bag.



Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness yes I think that's it! Thank you!!


----------



## Tomsmom

noshoepolish said:


> They also made 2 larger styles of the same bag.  5188 is larger and 5189 is a larger  east-west style of the same bag.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ZSP

Sorry if this is in the wrong place.  I know the name of my bag...Legacy Large Slim Duffle.  My question is when it was made.  The creed reads J9P-9060

I appreciate your help.


----------



## katev

zsp said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong place. I know the name of my bag...legacy large slim duffle. My question is when it was made. The creed reads j9p-9060
> 
> i appreciate your help.


 
1999


----------



## Calpurnia1910

DemRam said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The other Legacy bags, like the Janice's Legacy and the Patricia's Legacy have been around since about 1994.
> 
> I imagine the Lula's Legacy was introduced at about the same time or close to it, since I had one from 1994.
> 
> Someone posted information about the women these bags were named for, but I can't find it OR remember who posted it.  Maybe someone will come along with a better memory than I have.



Thanks again for the information!  I think I just made a major blunder!  I recently bought a Helen's Legacy 9953 thinking that is was the Duffle Sac of my youth.  Now, I believe that I bought the wrong bag.  I should have bought the 9085.  Do you know the primary differences between the two bags?  Thanks!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
I was looking on the Coach site to try and figure out the difference between the Willis and Station bag. They look alike except for the strap drop on the smaller handle. Is this what marks the difference? I am trying to distinguish the difference in styles.
Thank you for any help!


----------



## DemRam

Calpurnia1910 said:


> Thanks again for the information!  I think I just made a major blunder!  I recently bought a Helen's Legacy 9953 thinking that is was the Duffle Sac of my youth.  Now, I believe that I bought the wrong bag.  I should have bought the 9085.  Do you know the primary differences between the two bags?  Thanks!



You're welcome.

Both bags have a similar shape but the Duffle Sac is quite a bit larger than the Helen's Legacy.  

Coach's measurements for the Duffle Sac are 10 1/2 x 13 x 9 and for the Helen's they are 9 x 12 x 7


----------



## MRSBWS

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi!
> I was looking on the Coach site to try and figure out the difference between the Willis and Station bag. They look alike except for the strap drop on the smaller handle. Is this what marks the difference? I am trying to distinguish the difference in styles.
> Thank you for any help!


The dowel on the top of the Willis is the easiest way to distinguish the difference in styles.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

MRSBWS said:
			
		

> The dowel on the top of the Willis is the easiest way to distinguish the difference in styles.



Ok, I'm embarrassed...I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## DemRam

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi!
> I was looking on the Coach site to try and figure out the difference between the Willis and Station bag. They look alike except for the strap drop on the smaller handle. Is this what marks the difference? I am trying to distinguish the difference in styles.
> Thank you for any help!





MRSBWS said:


> The dowel on the top of the Willis is the easiest way to distinguish the difference in styles.





CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Ok, I'm embarrassed...I'm not sure what you mean...



The Willis has a wooden rod or dowel that goes across the top of the bag and the Station bag does not.

Also the measurements are different.  According to Coach, the Willis is 10 1/2 x 9 x 3 and the Station Bag  is 9 x 9 x 2 1/2


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

DemRam said:
			
		

> The Willis has a wooden rod or dowel that goes across the top of the bag and the Station bag does not.
> 
> Also the measurements are different.  According to Coach, the Willis is 10 1/2 x 9 x 3 and the Station Bag  is 9 x 9 x 2 1/2



Thank you so much DemRam! I love learning about Coach...you rock!


----------



## bettyboop671

Below are the images in my "quick reply, didnt know i can only post one link at a time...thx and sorry~


----------



## bettyboop671

*


----------



## bettyboop671

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3465615331636&set=oa.249462488432389&type=1&theater


----------



## bettyboop671

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3465615451639&set=oa.249462488432389&type=1&theater


----------



## bettyboop671

*******sorry i guess i can only post 1 image at a time...so above are the three images only, including this last one...thx

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3465615531641&set=oa.249462488432389&type=1&theater


----------



## CoachVB

bettyboop671 said:


> *******sorry i guess i can only post 1 image at a time...so above are the three images only, including this last one...thx
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3465615531641&set=oa.249462488432389&type=1&theater



Those images could not be viewed.  Sorry.


----------



## MRSBWS

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Ok, I'm embarrassed...I'm not sure what you mean...


No need to be embarrassed at all.  If you like the Willis, here's a nice thread started by ledobe.  I book marked it because I didn't know all the names.  It helps when I'm checking out eBay.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/will-the-real-ms-willis-please-step-forward-758096.html


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

MRSBWS said:
			
		

> No need to be embarrassed at all.  If you like the Willis, here's a nice thread started by ledobe.  I book marked it because I didn't know all the names.  It helps when I'm checking out eBay.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/will-the-real-ms-willis-please-step-forward-758096.html



Thank you MRSBWS! I will check it out. Yes I am drawn to that style.   so classic...
And I've stopped blushing, lol.


----------



## MRSBWS

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Thank you MRSBWS! I will check it out. Yes I am drawn to that style.   so classic...
> And I've stopped blushing, lol.


----------



## KimMelton

What is this bag? 
http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/clo/3194983930.html


----------



## Hyacinth

bettyboop671 said:


> Below are the images in my "quick reply, didnt know i can only post one link at a time...thx and sorry~



You can put as many links as you want in each post, just Copy&Paste the URLs with a double-Enter space beteen each link. And I can't see the pics either.


----------



## bettyboop671

Hyacinth said:


> You can put as many links as you want in each post, just Copy&Paste the URLs with a double-Enter space beteen each link. And I can't see the pics either.



OK, LET ME TRY AGAIN....SO AS I OPEN THE LINK, THERE IS already there 
"http://"

do i delete that or just leave it there for that double your talking about...thx


----------



## bettyboop671

CoachVB said:


> Those images could not be viewed.  Sorry.


thanks for your help, i was directed to the jewelry section...this time i got pix..couldn't upload to photobucket this morning so now it went thru...thx again~


----------



## mang0

bettyboop671 said:
			
		

> OK, LET ME TRY AGAIN....SO AS I OPEN THE LINK, THERE IS already there
> "http://"
> 
> do i delete that or just leave it there for that double your talking about...thx



Delete the "http://"
preset in the text box.  You don't want to double it up.

You don't necessarily need to use the link feature either.  You can paste your link directly into the message box.


----------



## mang0

Anybody know the name/possible style number of this coin purse/fob?

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

mang0 said:


> Anybody know the name/possible style number of this coin purse/fob?
> 
> TIA!



City Bag Coin Purse style 7105, from the mid to late 90s.


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:


> City Bag Coin Purse style 7105, from the mid to late 90s.



Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## brandonbeth

Hi - I bought this COACH PURSE at my favorite thrift store but I have a feeling it might not be the real thing (I have purchased several really nice bags there in the past).  The straps are only about 3/4" thick and it has a serial number of No. X9N-9135.  It is Brown leather and in perfect condition.  It is just rather "light" if you know what I mean.   This is my first time to ask a question on this forum and I am not sure how to post a photo but will do so if someone will tell me how.  THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## DemRam

brandonbeth said:


> Hi - I bought this COACH PURSE at my favorite thrift store but I have a feeling it might not be the real thing (I have purchased several really nice bags there in the past).  The straps are only about 3/4" thick and it has a serial number of No. X9N-9135.  It is Brown leather and in perfect condition.  It is just rather "light" if you know what I mean.   This is my first time to ask a question on this forum and I am not sure how to post a photo but will do so if someone will tell me how.  THANKS SO MUCH!




The letter X in the first position is not a letter Coach has used to denote the Month of manufacture.  Are you sure it's an X?

If you want to attach photos I would suggest that you upload them to Photobucket.  Then copy and paste the IMG link into your post.


----------



## brandonbeth

Thanks so much for the reply.  Here is a link to photos of the purse.
http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj492/brandonbeth1/
I have a bad feeling that it is not real.


----------



## DemRam

DemRam said:


> The letter X in the first position is not a letter Coach has used to denote the Month of manufacture.  Are you sure it's an X?
> 
> If you want to attach photos I would suggest that you upload them to Photobucket.  Then copy and paste the IMG link into your post.





brandonbeth said:


> Thanks so much for the reply.  Here is a link to photos of the purse.
> http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj492/brandonbeth1/
> I have a bad feeling that it is not real.




The bag is counterfeit!  I would take it back and DEMAND that my money be returned.  NO Coach bag has EVER had the letter X in the first position in the prefix!  It's just that simple!  

In case the "store" is not aware...it's illegal to sell counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## brandonbeth

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!  You have been so helpful and I learned a lot!  I will definitely let them know!


----------



## albeli

Could someone please give me the name, item number, and color code for this Sophia?  All I have is this DD pic. I think she's gorgeous and would like to track one down. TIA


----------



## katev

albeli said:


> Could someone please give me the name, item number, and color code for this Sophia? All I have is this DD pic. I think she's gorgeous and would like to track one down. TIA


 
It's Lindsey not Sophia, I believe it is the criss cross bag


----------



## albeli

katev said:


> It's Lindsey not Sophia, I believe it is the criss cross bag



Aren't Lindseys much more vertical?  This looks like a Sophia. 

Any idea on the color name/code?


----------



## katev

albeli said:


> Aren't Lindseys much more vertical? This looks like a Sophia.
> 
> Any idea on the color name/code?


 
You are right it is a sophia I was confused, sorry. It looks very much like the acorn 19837 criss cross bag that is part of the fall collection, but I don't know the number of color of the blue version.


----------



## albeli

katev said:


> You are right it is a sophia I was confused, sorry. It looks very much like the acorn 19837 criss cross bag that is part of the fall collection, but I don't know the number of color of the blue version.



Maybe it was a pilot bag. I'll look in the older spring preview threads. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## albeli

I found it!  It's from this past spring, and it seems it sold out. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-spring-2012-preview-712022-189.html


----------



## katev

albeli said:


> Maybe it was a pilot bag. I'll look in the older spring preview threads.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


 


albeli said:


> I found it! It's from this past spring, and it seems it sold out.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-spring-2012-preview-712022-189.html


 
Sorry I couldn't help, but it is beautiful!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I bought this little cutie at an estate sale this past weekend.  Can you please authenticate and ID it for me?  I have taken a couple shots of the creed and a couple of the cutie.


----------



## DemRam

DesigningStyle said:


> I bought this little cutie at an estate sale this past weekend.  Can you please authenticate and ID it for me?  I have taken a couple shots of the creed and a couple of the cutie.




Very cute!  It's the Scooter Bag and that one was made in 2002.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thanks DemRam.  I am so happy to have found Scooter!  It appears the owner never used it...I will give her a good life!  LOL!


----------



## KimMelton

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26108019884...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1203

I just found that on eBay and for some reason I am in LOVE with it! I don't like that the guy has zero feedback, but I wonder if I can find another on there. What is this one called?


----------



## Hyacinth

KimMelton said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26108019884...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1203
> 
> I just found that on eBay and for some reason I am in LOVE with it! I don't like that the guy has zero feedback, but I wonder if I can find another on there. What is this one called?



there's no way I'd recommend buying that at least from that seller without more photos, and maybe even not then. Ask for photos of the creed patch and serial number, and of the clip at the end of the strap, and for the measurements of the bag. It looks more like a Pouch to me.

(The seller has FOUR bags with Coach logos and is just selling them as "designer purses"? It sounds like the seller is trying to avoid listing restrictions, which can mean the seller's been restricted by Ebay before or is using a new ID because the old one was restricted, suspended or banned.)

It may be genuine but I'd like to see some proof and would also like to know the style number so we can put a name to it and at least get an idea of the size.


----------



## KimMelton

Hyacinth said:


> there's no way I'd recommend buying that without more photos, and maybe even not then. Ask for photos of the creed patch and serial number, and of the clip at the end of the strap.
> 
> There aren't any measurements either so there's no way to know what size it actually is? It might be a good idea to ask. (Especially since the seller has FOUR bags with Coach logos and is just selling them as "designer purses"? It sounds like the seller is trying to avoid listing restrictions, which can mean the seller's been restricted by Ebay before or is using a new ID because the old one was restricted, suspended or banned.)
> 
> It may be genuine but I'd like to see somne proof and would also like to know the style number so we can put a name to it and at least get an idea of the size.



True, I wouldn't have even bought from him just because of the zero feedback. I'll try getting more pictures out of him, just to see if its authentic or not.


----------



## Hyacinth

KimMelton said:


> True, I wouldn't have even bought from him just because of the zero feedback. I'll try getting more pictures out of him, just to see if its authentic or not.



The style was probably called a Signature Multi Stripe something-or-other, but the only things I've been able to find with that color blue strap are a wristlet and a Swingpack:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...310?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a19bc54ce

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-S...7-/230811283501?pt=Wallet&hash=item35bd6cb02d

This is what came up when I searched Ebay for "Coach Signature Multi Stripe"
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=100


----------



## ~meowgirl~

Is anyone familiar with this bag? It's a small shoulder bag. My uncle bought it for me one Christmas a while ago, just wondering as I am interested in looking at what other colors it came out in.  Thanks!


----------



## mang0

~meowgirl~ said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag? It's a small shoulder bag. My uncle bought it for me one Christmas a while ago, just wondering as I am interested in looking at what other colors it came out in.  Thanks!



Unfortunately, I can't see a picture if you posted one.


----------



## whateve

~meowgirl~ said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag? It's a small shoulder bag. My uncle bought it for me one Christmas a while ago, just wondering as I am interested in looking at what other colors it came out in.  Thanks!


That appears to be a top handle pouch #44989. I think it came in khaki/mahogany, light khaki/white, lilac, rose and slate, as well as black, signature.


----------



## sweetisabelsmom

Hi! I have a friend who has a wonderful crossbody Coach satchel (BO3-9134) but she already promised it to a male friend of ours in case of an untimely demise so I am left to comb e-bay looking for a reasonable facsimile if not exactly the same model. Can you tell me what the difference is between these two? They are off by one character and it appears the one on e-bay is more square than my girlfriend's but they are quite similar. Any help would be strongly appreciated! 

I love the bag for its simplicity, unisex appeal, large size, and shallow depth. My girlfriend bought hers at a factory store about 100 years ago (we're old) and suggests that I should be able to pick up a similar bag on e-bay for 40ish if I am diligent.

Thank you, Margo


----------



## DemRam

sweetisabelsmom said:


> Hi! I have a friend who has a wonderful crossbody Coach satchel (BO3-9134) but she already promised it to a male friend of ours in case of an untimely demise so I am left to comb e-bay looking for a reasonable facsimile if not exactly the same model. Can you tell me what the difference is between these two? They are off by one character and it appears the one on e-bay is more square than my girlfriend's but they are quite similar. Any help would be strongly appreciated!
> 
> I love the bag for its simplicity, unisex appeal, large size, and shallow depth. My girlfriend bought hers at a factory store about 100 years ago (we're old) and suggests that I should be able to pick up a similar bag on e-bay for 40ish if I am diligent.
> 
> Thank you, Margo



 Style 9134 is the Hippie Flap.  Do an "advanced" search on ebay for Coach 9134 and click on the box that says SEARCH INCLUDING Title and description.

There are 4 listed right now. 

Be sure and have them authenticated FIRST before buying on the Authentic This Coach thread.

Read the instructions on Post #1 of that thread and go to the last page and scroll to the bottom and click on POST REPLY.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-82.html#post22639232


----------



## sweetisabelsmom

Thank you! I didn't realize this was the Hippie style. The opening seemed a little different on hers than the others I've seen. I'll keep my eye out and authenticate before bidding. I appreciate the guidance!


----------



## ~meowgirl~

mang0 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't see a picture if you posted one.



Will try to tinker with it to see if I can fix it : )



whateve said:


> That appears to be a top handle pouch #44989. I think it came in khaki/mahogany, light khaki/white, lilac, rose and slate, as well as black, signature.



Thank you soo much, you're like magic.  TPF is so awesome!


----------



## whateve

~meowgirl~ said:


> Will try to tinker with it to see if I can fix it : )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much, you're like magic.  TPF is so awesome!


You're welcome. I agree, TPF is great!


----------



## whateve

sweetisabelsmom said:


> Hi! I have a friend who has a wonderful crossbody Coach satchel (BO3-9134) but she already promised it to a male friend of ours in case of an untimely demise so I am left to comb e-bay looking for a reasonable facsimile if not exactly the same model. Can you tell me what the difference is between these two? They are off by one character and it appears the one on e-bay is more square than my girlfriend's but they are quite similar. Any help would be strongly appreciated!
> 
> I love the bag for its simplicity, unisex appeal, large size, and shallow depth. My girlfriend bought hers at a factory store about 100 years ago (we're old) and suggests that I should be able to pick up a similar bag on e-bay for 40ish if I am diligent.
> 
> Thank you, Margo


There is little difference between those two numbers. It is only the numbers after the dash that determine the style. The characters before the dash indicate where and when the item was made.


----------



## Boopadaboo

I apologize in advance if this is the wrong place to post this question.

Do these look like the same bag to you?

ID -  170896591196
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17089659119...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

ID - 251134030600

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25113403060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2778wt_1139


----------



## Boopadaboo

Boopadaboo said:


> I apologize in advance if this is the wrong place to post this question.
> 
> Do these look like the same bag to you?
> 
> ID -  170896591196
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17089659119...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> ID - 251134030600
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25113403060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2778wt_1139


I also meant to ask, is it a soho briefcase?


----------



## DemRam

Boopadaboo said:


> I apologize in advance if this is the wrong place to post this question.
> 
> Do these look like the same bag to you?
> 
> ID -  170896591196
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17089659119...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> ID - 251134030600
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25113403060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2778wt_1139





Boopadaboo said:


> I also meant to ask, is it a soho briefcase?



I think the style looks the same... though the 1st has seller measurements of 18"x 12.50" x3" and the 2nd one has measurements of 16" x 13.5"

Both appear to be authentic, but I have no clue if Bonnie Cashin had anything to do with that style OR any clue what the Name is.

Maybe someone else is familiar with the style name?


----------



## Hyacinth

DemRam said:


> I think the style looks the same... though the 1st has seller measurements of 18"x 12.50" x3" and the 2nd one has measurements of 16" x 13.5"
> 
> Both appear to be authentic, but I have no clue if Bonnie Cashin had anything to do with that style OR any clue what the Name is.
> 
> Maybe someone else is familiar with the style name?



By George, I think I've got it! It's newer than I thought.

Unless there was an identical older version (and the serial number indicates there probably wasn't) it's an Envelope Portfolio style number 5190 from around 1987, not from the 70s as one seller said, and with no direct connection to the Bonnie Cashin era. There's only one size listed and Coach gives measurements as 16 1/2  x 11 x 3 1/2, although there will always be variations in measurements unless a bag is perfectly rectangular and non-flexible.

It wouldn't be a Soho since Coach didn't start to use that family name until around 1993, but it's described as a lighter-weight leather. Here's Coach's catalog page from the 1987 Holiday book:


----------



## Asscher Cut

deleted


----------



## nihash

does anyone know the style number on this wallet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320963218187&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Boopadaboo

DemRam said:


> I think the style looks the same... though the 1st has seller measurements of 18"x 12.50" x3" and the 2nd one has measurements of 16" x 13.5"
> 
> Both appear to be authentic, but I have no clue if Bonnie Cashin had anything to do with that style OR any clue what the Name is.
> 
> Maybe someone else is familiar with the style name?



Thank you DemRam!


----------



## Boopadaboo

Hyacinth said:


> By George, I think I've got it! It's newer than I thought.
> 
> Unless there was an identical older version (and the serial number indicates there probably wasn't) it's an Envelope Portfolio style number 5190 from around 1987, not from the 70s as one seller said, and with no direct connection to the Bonnie Cashin era. There's only one size listed and Coach gives measurements as 16 1/2  x 11 x 3 1/2, although there will always be variations in measurements unless a bag is perfectly rectangular and non-flexible.
> 
> It wouldn't be a Soho since Coach didn't start to use that family name until around 1993, but it's described as a lighter-weight leather. Here's Coach's catalog page from the 1987 Holiday book:



Wow Hyacinth. I am amazed. Thank you so much!


----------



## lvdreamer

Hi!  I purchased a bag that looks very close to a current large legacy duffle from a Coach outlet somewhere from 1999 to 2002 (can't remember exactly when during that time period).  The creed number is: H2S-9183.  Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and when it was made?


----------



## Hyacinth

lvdreamer said:


> Hi!  I purchased a bag that looks very close to a current large legacy duffle from a Coach outlet somewhere from 1999 to 2002 (can't remember exactly when during that time period).  The creed number is: H2S-9183.  Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag and when it was made?



Style 9183 was a Retro Duffle Sac like Coach's picture below, and yours was made in 2002.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Anyone know the name of this coach wristlet?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=406413699


----------



## lvdreamer

Hyacinth said:


> Style 9183 was a Retro Duffle Sac like Coach's picture below, and yours was made in 2002.


 
Wow, that picture is even in the color that I have.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mamacass77

.


----------



## Mamacass77

Does anyone know the name, style number, and color of this bag? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mang0

Mamacass77 said:


> Does anyone know the name, style number, and color of this bag? Thanks a bunch!



Looks like a Sydney Leather Square Satchel, style number 14612 in lavender (SV/LA)


----------



## katev

Mamacass77 said:


> Does anyone know the name, style number, and color of this bag? Thanks a bunch!


 
Cute! What does it say on the tag and what are the code numbers on the creed patch inside the bag?


----------



## Mamacass77

mang0 said:


> Looks like a Sydney Leather Square Satchel, style number 14612 in lavender (SV/LA)


Thanks a bunch 


katev said:


> Cute! What does it say on the tag and what are the code numbers on the creed patch inside the bag?



All I have is the pic that's why I was hoping for some help identifying it... I kept trying to zoom in and read the tag lol!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by Mamacass77
Does anyone know the name, style number, and color of this bag? Thanks a bunch!
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...EF888E6DFE.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...EF849F11BD.jpg



katev said:


> Cute! What does it say on the tag and what are the code numbers on the creed patch inside the bag?



I don't know what it is, but I've never seen a Coach zipper that extends so far past the side of the bag before. That really looks strange.

Is this it? Style 14612? I have it just as "Leather Satchel".


----------



## Mamacass77

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by Mamacass77
> Does anyone know the name, style number, and color of this bag? Thanks a bunch!
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...EF888E6DFE.jpg
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...EF849F11BD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is, but I've never seen a Coach zipper that extends so far past the side of the bag before. That really looks strange.



I thought the same thing hyacinth. I'm not having much luck with my google search. Only found one on the bay.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lots of posts here, just Search the main Coach forum for "14612"

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=27942736

One poster said the tag just reads "Leather Square Satchel". Others are calling it a Gracie or a Sydney.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pictures-of-your-coach-in-action-406571-141.html#post19009790

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pictures-of-your-coach-in-action-406571-142.html#post19057578

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/wh...the-upcoming-line-528210-34.html#post13382770

and more pics of that strange zipper:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/wh...the-upcoming-line-528210-34.html#post13382784


----------



## mang0

Mamacass77 said:


> Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> All I have is the pic that's why I was hoping for some help identifying it... I kept trying to zoom in and read the tag lol!



Not a problem.  Good luck in your search for it!


----------



## mang0

Any idea of a name or style number for this fob?  Or if it's even genuine?

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

mang0 said:


> Any idea of a name or style number for this fob?  Or if it's even genuine?
> 
> TIA!



Definitely genuine but I never found a name for it. The style number was 92475.


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:


> Definitely genuine but I never found a name for it. The style number was 92475.



Ah ha.  Found the DD for it.  Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## tobefetching

mang0 said:


> Ah ha. Found the DD for it. Thanks, Hyacinth!


 
Could you please tell me where to go for this DD? I'm in the dark. I know what it does, I just don't know where it is.


----------



## mang0

tobefetching said:


> Could you please tell me where to go for this DD? I'm in the dark. I know what it does, I just don't know where it is.



I'm assuming you're looking for the DD picture?  I'll post it here.    Style 92475 color code sv/mc.  I believe it's called the Exotic Flower Mix Keyfob, after some Googling.


----------



## tobefetching

mang0 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're looking for the DD picture?  I'll post it here.    Style 92475 color code sv/mc.  I believe it's called the Exotic Flower Mix Keyfob, after some Googling.



No, I'm looking for where I go to find these pictures in general. There are others I'd like to look up.


----------



## mang0

tobefetching said:


> No, I'm looking for where I go to find these pictures in general. There are others I'd like to look up.



Ooh.  Well I actually just made a search if you want to use it.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/drill-down-dd-search-769824.html


----------



## Tomsmom

I was in a thrift store today and debated an older bag.  Rectangle shape with the strap being 2 thin straps of leather clipped to either side of the bag on the sides.  The zipper was thick, metal and talon brand I believe.  What made me not buy the bag was under the creed was a blank space where the numbers should have been and it even said that's what the space was for.  There was also a saks fifth ave label inside.  I was so confused with the lack of serial numbers I left it there.  Any suggestions or opinions?  Made in NYC.


----------



## DemRam

Tomsmom said:


> I was in a thrift store today and debated an older bag.  Rectangle shape with the strap being 2 thin straps of leather clipped to either side of the bag on the sides.  The zipper was thick, metal and talon brand I believe.  What made me not buy the bag was under the creed was a blank space where the numbers should have been and it even said that's what the space was for.  There was also a saks fifth ave label inside.  I was so confused with the lack of serial numbers I left it there.  Any suggestions or opinions?  Made in NYC.




Impossible to tell without photos - *BUT* - many later 1970's era Coach bags had a blank space under the creed where the serial number was glued on.  Many of those serial numbers also fell off.

They also made bags specially for certain department stores.


----------



## Tomsmom

DemRam said:


> Impossible to tell without photos - *BUT* - many later 1970's era Coach bags had a blank space under the creed where the serial number was glued on.  Many of those serial numbers also fell off.
> 
> They also made bags specially for certain department stores.



Thank you so much!  The leather and everything was so "on" but the no serial numbers made me almost scratch my head for almost 15 min, lol.  Now I'm annoyed that I left it there, oh well if it's meant to be its meant to be.  

Thank you again!!


----------



## Nekolassa

I haven't seen this bag before, looks like it's from the 80's.  Any help is appreciated.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30077023384...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4077wt_1050

Thank You!


----------



## Nekolassa

Anyone that can help me identify this bag?  Looks like an 80's legacy of some sorts, again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> I haven't seen this bag before, looks like it's from the 80's.  Any help is appreciated.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30077023384...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4077wt_1050
> 
> Thank You!



It's probably genuine. I don't have a lot of catalogs from the 80s and early 90s but a check of all of them came up empty.


----------



## Nekolassa

Hyacinth said:


> It's probably genuine. I don't have a lot of catalogs from the 80s and early 90s but a check of all of them came up empty.



Thanks Hyacinth, sigh, I'm just going to have to take a chance on it


----------



## Auluna

Hello, im new in this web. Im trying to check if my coach bag is real or fake, my boyfriend bouth it on ebay, so i got the serial Number L05Q-5688, green color looks like real but i do not know to recognize! Can you help me with that?


----------



## mang0

Auluna said:


> Hello, im new in this web. Im trying to check if my coach bag is real or fake, my boyfriend bouth it on ebay, so i got the serial Number L05Q-5688, green color looks like real but i do not know to recognize! Can you help me with that?



The ladies over at the authentication thread can help you with that.  You'll need to provide pictures of the item and also a clear picture of the creed on the bag.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I know this is the Lindsey bag but can someone please help me with the color? I dont see it on coach!


----------



## mang0

ilovethespeedy said:


> I know this is the Lindsey bag but can someone please help me with the color? I dont see it on coach!



Looks like the saddle color to me.  18641 in b4/sd


----------



## mang0

Any idea on a name/date/style number for this wallet?


----------



## Hyacinth

mang0 said:


> Any idea on a name/date/style number for this wallet?



Ooooo, I LOVE that! Never been able to find one that's in nice condition and that fits the budget. Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441, and it's from Spring 2004.


----------



## lostsol2006

I've got one!  I want to list but I would like to know her name...

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Mini-Signature-Excellent-Pre-Owned-Condition/87759039

thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

lostsol2006 said:


> I've got one!  I want to list but I would like to know her name...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Mini-Signature-Excellent-Pre-Owned-Condition/87759039
> 
> thanks



Mini Signature Mini Hobo, from 2002.


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:


> Ooooo, I LOVE that! Never been able to find one that's in nice condition and that fits the budget. Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441, and it's from Spring 2004.



It just sold for $52 on eBay.  I was really interested in it, but unfortunately it sold in the middle of the night while I was !


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by Hyacinth 
Ooooo, I LOVE that! Never been able to find one that's in nice condition and that fits the budget. Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441, and it's from Spring 2004. 



mang0 said:


> It just sold for $52 on eBay.  I was really interested in it, but unfortunately it sold in the middle of the night while I was !



Darn, I'm sorry I missed it, but I'm currently on a ban anyway. I've been a BAAAAAAAD girl. 

No need to lose sleep, that's what sniping services are for


----------



## mang0

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by Hyacinth
> Ooooo, I LOVE that! Never been able to find one that's in nice condition and that fits the budget. Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441, and it's from Spring 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, I'm sorry I missed it, but I'm currently on a ban anyway. I've been a BAAAAAAAD girl.
> 
> No need to lose sleep, that's what sniping services are for



Yeah, but unfortunately I wanted to confirm with you first!  Thanks though!  I may keep a lookout for another one.. I'll let you know if it shows up and I don't want it!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by Hyacinth
Ooooo, I LOVE that! Never been able to find one that's in nice condition and that fits the budget. Butterfly Slim Envelope Wallet, style 3441, and it's from Spring 2004.



Darn, I'm sorry I missed it, but I'm currently on a ban anyway. I've been a BAAAAAAAD girl.

No need to lose sleep, that's what sniping services are for 



mang0 said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately I wanted to confirm with you first!  Thanks though!  I may keep a lookout for another one.. I'll let you know if it shows up and I don't want it!



Thanks, then I just have to sneak it by my DH. He probably has my entire collection memorized by now!


----------



## GoStanford

Appreciate an ID on this. Bought at Factory Store approximately 2004 to 2007 sometime. Very sentimental to me. 











Thanks!


----------



## christinag

Would appreciate some ID help on an older Coach that a friend purchased at a yard sale, I do not recognize the style at all - 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Hyacinth

GoStanford said:


> Appreciate an ID on this. Bought at Factory Store approximately 2004 to 2007 sometime. Very sentimental to me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854486
> 
> 
> Thanks!



 Probably a Legacy Small Soft Flap or Legacy Soft Flap Demi, sorry I don't have the exact name. Made in 2005.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Would appreciate some ID help on an older Coach that a friend purchased at a yard sale, I do not recognize the style at all -
> Thanks in advance,



It's one of the Compartment Bags from the late 1980s.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> It's one of the Compartment Bags from the late 1980s.



Thanks so much, Hyacinth, hope you get a nice long holiday weekend!


----------



## glitterpear83

Can anyone help me ID this large wristlet/clutch?
Pics here - http://imgur.com/a/PZlbW

I'm not sure of age or anything.  I picked it up on ebay a few months ago as it was poorly listed & cheap.

TIA!


----------



## whateve

rynamyn said:


> Can anyone help me ID this large wristlet/clutch?
> Pics here - http://imgur.com/a/PZlbW
> 
> I'm not sure of age or anything.  I picked it up on ebay a few months ago as it was poorly listed & cheap.
> 
> TIA!


It's a Legacy. I'm not sure of the exact name. It is probably from sometime after 2006, since that is when the stripe was introduced. This was made for factory. I have seen it referred to as a Large Kisslock Legacy Wristlet.


----------



## moxie799

whateve said:


> It's a Legacy. I'm not sure of the exact name. It is probably from sometime after 2006, since that is when the stripe was introduced. This was made for factory. I have seen it referred to as a Large Kisslock Legacy Wristlet.


Agreed - it's made for Factory, and I've also heard it called the Legacy Kisslock Wristlet. I bought one at my outlet in 2009 or 2010, I think. Although they could have come out before then... Anyway, from the info I have on it, I think it's the #F43348 Legacy Multi-Color Stripe Framed Wristlet. Very cute ~ good find!


----------



## glitterpear83

Thank you *whateve* & *moxie799*!


----------



## whateve

rynamyn said:


> Thank you *whateve* & *moxie799*!


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

What is the difference between the Broadway satchel, the Boston satchel and the Madison satchel (or is that the same as the Boston satchel)?


----------



## moxie799

rynamyn said:


> Thank you *whateve* & *moxie799*!


You're welcome!


----------



## noshoepolish

There is the Broadway satchel which has snap downs at the sides for the zippers.  The Madison does not snap down.  The Beaumont has seams on the front and back.  There is also the Baxter and the lightweight collection satchel.



whateve said:


> What is the difference between the Broadway satchel, the Boston satchel and the Madison satchel (or is that the same as the Boston satchel)?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the difference between the Broadway satchel, the Boston satchel and the Madison satchel (or is that the same as the Boston satchel)?



In order - 
Broadway Satchel, introduced 1991 had shorter tabs holding the handles and an extended zipper tab

the name "Boston Satchel" or "Boston Bag" was never used by Coach. There is no such animal, just as there is no Coach "Speedy"

Madison Satchel came in 2 different sizes & was introduced in 1986. The smaller one didn't include a shoulder strap.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> In order -
> Broadway Satchel, introduced 1991 had shorter tabs holding the handles and an extended zipper tab
> 
> the name "Boston Satchel" or "Boston Bag" was never used by Coach. There is no such animal, just as there is no Coach "Speedy"
> 
> Madison Satchel came in 2 different sizes & was introduced in 1986. The smaller one didn't include a shoulder strap.


Thanks for clearing this up. I was really confused by seeing listings of Boston Satchels. I have seen Madisons with and without the shoulder strap so I was confused by that as well.

I appreciate the pictures. I am going to be rehabbing a Madison soon and it helps to see what colors it came in. I think I am getting the putty. The seller described it as gray, but I am assuming it might have been more of a tan color.

In the picture of the Broadway Satchel, I can see a spectator version.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> There is the Broadway satchel which has snap downs at the sides for the zippers.  The Madison does not snap down.  The Beaumont has seams on the front and back.  There is also the Baxter and the lightweight collection satchel.


Thank you! This really helps. It is so confusing when sellers keep using the wrong names. I have a Broadway and I am getting a Madison and Lightweights this week. I can hardly wait. The prices that Lightweights have been going for are outrageous. I finally found one I could afford but I had to settle for black.


----------



## mang0

Anybody happen to have a name or style number associated with this men's wallet?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Can you give me any information about style #11646 from 2007?


----------



## noshoepolish

What bag is it?



whateve said:


> Can you give me any information about style #11646 from 2007?


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> What bag is it?


According to the seller, this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130761121977&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Arizabif

Can anyone id this bag? I saw a similar one on ebay listed as a Court Bag. Is that what this is? The Court Bag I am familiar with is more square than this. This bag is more round.  I have also seen it called a Plaza Bag.  Any info would be a help!


----------



## mang0

whateve said:


> Can you give me any information about style #11646 from 2007?



Looks to me like the Hamptons Leather Flap Satchel, style 11546.  Maybe there's different sizes?  I could only find the DD for this style.


----------



## whateve

mang0 said:


> Looks to me like the Hamptons Leather Flap Satchel, style 11546.  Maybe there's different sizes?  I could only find the DD for this style.


I bet the seller gave me the wrong number because I couldn't find anything for it. Thank you.


----------



## mang0

whateve said:


> I bet the seller gave me the wrong number because I couldn't find anything for it. Thank you.



You'd think it would be easier for him/her to find it than for you to find it... :giggles:


----------



## Jazzaunt

My Mom picked this up for me yesterday at a Thrift store - she knows I love handbags! It's cute and pretty roomy for a little bag, but I suspect it may not be real. The interior lining is black nylon, which I've never seen used on a Coach; the creed has no number and has a target stamped in the frame surrounding the creed and the front leather Coach tag says Leatherware beneath. If it's not real, it's going to be re-donated. On the other hand, if it is, I'll keep it and use it. I just deplore fakes! Any thoughts?

I'm having technical difficulty loading my picture... I'll try again


----------



## Sutefi

Hey ladies! I've had this purse for awhile now (couple years) and I absolutely love it.
I've been wondering its name for a while now, anyone have a clue? ;D


----------



## Hyacinth

Sutefi said:


> Hey ladies! I've had this purse for awhile now (couple years) and I absolutely love it.
> I've been wondering its name for a while now, anyone have a clue? ;D



It's called a Signature Patchwork Khaki Gallery Tote


----------



## Hyacinth

Jazzaunt said:


> My Mom picked this up for me yesterday at a Thrift store - she knows I love handbags! It's cute and pretty roomy for a little bag, but I suspect it may not be real. The interior lining is black nylon, which I've never seen used on a Coach; the creed has no number and has a target stamped in the frame surrounding the creed and the front leather Coach tag says Leatherware beneath. If it's not real, it's going to be re-donated. On the other hand, if it is, I'll keep it and use it. I just deplore fakes! Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm having technical difficulty loading my picture... I'll try again



There's nothing wrong or unusual with any of the details you mentioned. Smaller bags like Pouches or Swingparks might not have creeds or serial numbers.


----------



## Hyacinth

Arizabif said:


> Can anyone id this bag? I saw a similar one on ebay listed as a Court Bag. Is that what this is? The Court Bag I am familiar with is more square than this. This bag is more round.  I have also seen it called a Plaza Bag.  Any info would be a help!



It's a Large Plaza Bag, style 9865 probably from the late 1980s


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

I bought this bag a few years ago at an outlet store in Georgia.  Can anyone ID it?   Thinking about selling it, but can't find one like it online to reference.  The color is more blue than it comes across with my camera phone.  Thanks!


----------



## Sutefi

Thank you for the ID!
Would you happen to know what this one is, too?


----------



## Hyacinth

PaisleyDaisy said:


> I bought this bag a few years ago at an outlet store in Georgia.  Can anyone ID it?   Thinking about selling it, but can't find one like it online to reference.  The color is more blue than it comes across with my camera phone.  Thanks!



It would be a great help if you could post a photo of the creed patch and serial number.


----------



## whateve

PaisleyDaisy said:


> I bought this bag a few years ago at an outlet store in Georgia.  Can anyone ID it?   Thinking about selling it, but can't find one like it online to reference.  The color is more blue than it comes across with my camera phone.  Thanks!


It looks like a Chelsea optic of some sort. I had a similar style from 2004 in burgundy that had suede trim. I also had a small one in this color combination. With the style number from the creed, someone can give you more exact information. Coach has made purses in this fabric for many years.


----------



## whateve

Sutefi said:


> Thank you for the ID!
> Would you happen to know what this one is, too?


This is a made for factory Ashley signature hippie.


----------



## Jazzaunt

Hyacinth said:


> There's nothing wrong or unusual with any of the details you mentioned. Smaller bags like Pouches or Swingparks might not have creeds or serial numbers.


Oh, okay. That's good then. So the nylon interior lining is okay too? I thought I read somewhere that if a Coach had a nylon lining, that it was a fake... I so appreciate your input on this! Thank yoU!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jazzaunt said:


> Oh, okay. That's good then. So the nylon interior lining is okay too? I thought I read somewhere that if a Coach had a nylon lining, that it was a fake... I so appreciate your input on this! Thank yoU!



First of all, how do you know the lining is nylon? Coach has used quite a few different fabrics as linings but they don't list the fabric content anywhere. Some BS "rules" even claim that all Coach linings are silk, which is even MORE ridiculous.

If it has shiny cheap _acetate_ lining especially in black, brown, gold or pee-yellow with mini-Cs all over it, it's fake.

Be VERY careful about all those nonsense "rules" or "authenticity guides", 95 percent of the information is completely WRONG.

There is absolutely _nothing_ that by itself can prove a Coach item is genuine, and there are very few things that always prove something is fake - the only sure signs of a fake I can trust are a creed that says the item was made in Korea, or a Patchwork bag or accessory that has patches on one side and a Signature C pattern on the other side. Any other "rule" is either invalid, or has either a small or a HUGE number of exceptions.

The trustworthy information starts here, and you'll notice very few of them claim to be Rules or to be infallible:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## Jazzaunt

Hyacinth said:


> First of all, how do you know the lining is nylon? Coach has used quite a few different fabrics as linings but they don't list the fabric content anywhere. Some BS "rules" even claim that all Coach linings are silk, which is even MORE ridiculous.
> 
> If it has shiny cheap _acetate_ lining especially in black, brown, gold or pee-yellow with mini-Cs all over it, it's fake.
> 
> Be VERY careful about all those nonsense "rules" or "authenticity guides", 95 percent of the information is completely WRONG.
> 
> There is absolutely _nothing_ that by itself can prove a Coach item is genuine, and there are very few things that always prove something is fake - the only sure signs of a fake I can trust are a creed that says the item was made in Korea, or a Patchwork bag or accessory that has patches on one side and a Signature C pattern on the other side. Any other "rule" is either invalid, or has either a small or a HUGE number of exceptions.
> 
> The trustworthy information starts here, and you'll notice very few of them claim to be Rules or to be infallible:
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg



Well, I call it nylon because it looks the the nylon fabric used on basic, plain, black luggage that is so prevalent. You may be able to see a little of the nylon fabric in the picture I posted.  It doesn't say it anywhere that it's nylon, it is only my assumption. I am grateful for and applaud your knowledge of the Coach brand and really happy that you've written the guides. I have bookmarked that page to read later tonight when I get home. Again, many thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jazzaunt said:


> Well, I call it nylon because it looks the the nylon fabric used on basic, plain, black luggage that is so prevalent. You may be able to see a little of the nylon fabric in the picture I posted.  It doesn't say it anywhere that it's nylon, it is only my assumption. I am grateful for and applaud your knowledge of the Coach brand and really happy that you've written the guides. I have bookmarked that page to read later tonight when I get home. Again, many thanks!



It may be, but the weave looks pretty large for nylon. Other fabrics can also have a smooth surface, and Coach doesn't even answer customer questions about what fabrics are used for linings - I know because I've asked, and they never answered my email. I'm guessing that they _don't_ use cheap fabrics that wear or fray easily but use cotton, cotton blends as well as polyester and other synthetics. Some hard-use items like cosmetic bags and beach totes can even have vinyl linings. 

Maybe the seamstresses or crafters among us can figure out what fabrics are used, but basing authenticity on fabrics is dangerous, except for the cheap C or Logo linings mentioned above, or linings that use cheap fabric and PRINT the Cs on instead of weaving them into the fabric. Some of the common and always-fake fabric and design combinations are shown below. BTW, *not *all styles with a Logo pattern like the first one are fake, this one is because the fabric is much too shiny.


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

This purse is hard to get inside and take a picture of.  Sorry!  It looks like the numbers are DO5K-2173.









PaisleyDaisy said:


> I bought this bag a few years ago at an outlet store in Georgia.  Can anyone ID it?   Thinking about selling it, but can't find one like it online to reference.  The color is more blue than it comes across with my camera phone.  Thanks!


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Not sure why the picture of this inside didnt show up.  Tried to edit and its still not showing.  Maybe in this one!






I can see it when I try to edit, but it wont post  I give up. :cry:


----------



## Hyacinth

PaisleyDaisy said:


> Not sure why the picture of this inside didnt show up.  Tried to edit and its still not showing.  Maybe in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it when I try to edit, but it wont post  I give up. :cry:



Ok, thanks for trying - I know what it is now. It's called a Chelsea Signature Optic Large Hobo, made in 2005.


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Hyacinth - you are awesome!  Thank you for letting me know which one I have.


----------



## 4213jen

Hyacinth posted the information in response to an authentication I asked for of a Patricias Legacy bag a few months ago. It would be in the previous/ closed (??)authentification thread. I'll see if I can grab a link from my post history

Sorry ladies, I'm many days behind and I can this question was already answered



DemRam said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The other Legacy bags, like the Janice's Legacy and the Patricia's Legacy have been around since about 1994.
> 
> I imagine the Lula's Legacy was introduced at about the same time or close to it, since I had one from 1994.
> 
> Someone posted information about the women these bags were named for, but I can't find it OR remember who posted it. Maybe someone will come along with a better memory than I have.


----------



## Sutefi

whateve said:


> This is a made for factory Ashley signature hippie.


Thank you! How do you know it's made for factory?


----------



## katev

Sutefi said:


> Thank you! How do you know it's made for factory?


 
Because the style number on the creed patch (after the hypen) starts with an F, there's more information and pics below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


----------



## TXBagLvrMe

A lady posted this bag for sale and I am in love with it, but I have never seen these colors together before. Anyone have an idea of when it came out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

TXBagLvrMe said:


> A lady posted this bag for sale and I am in love with it, but I have never seen these colors together before. Anyone have an idea of when it came out? Thanks in advance!


This is pretty recent. I think I saw it about 6 months ago. I believe it is a made for factory and it is called  3 color signature Brooke. It is style number F18004.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

whateve said:
			
		

> This is pretty recent. I think I saw it about 6 months ago. I believe it is a made for factory and it is called  3 color signature Brooke. It is style number F18004.



It is a pretty recent bag, and it is gorgeous! I bought one for my second mom, and she loves it. I think pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## TXBagLvrMe

whateve said:


> This is pretty recent. I think I saw it about 6 months ago. I believe it is a made for factory and it is called  3 color signature Brooke. It is style number F18004.



Oh how wonderful! Now I know what to look for - thank you so much!


----------



## Sutefi

katev said:


> Because the style number on the creed patch (after the hypen) starts with an F, there's more information and pics below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


Thank you


----------



## Tomsmom

I just picked this up in a thrift store for 5.00 .  Can you tell me the name?






There is a zippered slip pocket with the creed and numbers inside and a slip pocket on the back.  

How do you tell how old the bag is? 

Thank you !!


----------



## DemRam

Tomsmom said:


> I just picked this up in a thrift store for 5.00 .  Can you tell me the name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a zippered slip pocket with the creed and numbers inside and a slip pocket on the back.
> 
> How do you tell how old the bag is?
> 
> Thank you !!



It appears to be a Murphy Bag, but we would need to see a clear creed photo to determine authenticity and the year of manufacture.

You could also read the guides below - especially the one titled "Coach Serial Numbers - the Basic Facts":

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uaid=41262657&uan=salearea&uqt=g


----------



## Tomsmom

DemRam said:


> It appears to be a Murphy Bag, but we would need to see a clear creed photo to determine authenticity and the year of manufacture.
> 
> You could also read the guides below - especially the one titled "Coach Serial Numbers - the Basic Facts":
> 
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uaid=41262657&uan=salearea&uqt=g




Thank you !!!


----------



## farmerswife

I fell absolutely in love  with this bag and was sand bagged  at the last minute. I am so devastated and I am not even sure what the bag is called so I can search for another. Please can someone give me the name and year? I want one so bad!!


----------



## ozmodiar

farmerswife said:


> I fell absolutely in love  with this bag and was sand bagged  at the last minute. I am so devastated and I am not even sure what the bag is called so I can search for another. Please can someone give me the name and year? I want one so bad!!



It is a made for factory Turnlock Tote F13757. These were in the outlets in 2009 and also came in gold or green.


----------



## whateve

farmerswife said:


> I fell absolutely in love  with this bag and was sand bagged  at the last minute. I am so devastated and I am not even sure what the bag is called so I can search for another. Please can someone give me the name and year? I want one so bad!!


It is a legacy tote. #13757. I believe it was made for factory in 2009.


----------



## farmerswife

Thank you so much, I will have to stalk eBay. This week was not a good bidding week for me, I was outbid on everything I wanted (in the last few seconds)


ozmodiar said:


> It is a made for factory Turnlock Tote F13757. These were in the outlets in 2009 and also came in gold or green.


----------



## farmerswife

Thank you, I am not sure how I missed them when they were in the Factory Stores originally. 


whateve said:


> It is a legacy tote. #13757. I believe it was made for factory in 2009.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Could Someone Please Help ID this Handbag?


----------



## Hyacinth

timetoshop2012 said:


> Could Someone Please Help ID this Handbag?



Can you please post photos of the inside, especially a close readable pic of the leather creed patch and serial number?


----------



## whateve

timetoshop2012 said:


> Could Someone Please Help ID this Handbag?


It looks like a Chelsea Top Handle Bag, Style # 46553.


----------



## amanda.johnson

no c1s-6953 This is a smaller Coach Hobo in the "Amanda" style, i was told that it is form fall 2001. My question is about the odd strap on this bag. It's a hand strap that has a clip to detach just one side of it. Was there a stap extender for this bag? Whats the clip for? any Ideas if i can get a matched extender to trun this into a cross body style bag. It is Black leather with brass hardware.



Thanks!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Can you please post photos of the inside, especially a close readable pic of the leather creed patch and serial number?



This was the only picture the seller had. I went ahead and bought the bag & mini skinny, because it was such a great price. Hopefully it will come in great condition-the seller said it was only used a few times. Thank you!




			
				whateve said:
			
		

> It looks like a Chelsea Top Handle Bag, Style # 46553.



Yay, that's it! Thank You!


----------



## whateve

amanda.johnson said:


> no c1s-6953 This is a smaller Coach Hobo in the "Amanda" style, i was told that it is form fall 2001. My question is about the odd strap on this bag. It's a hand strap that has a clip to detach just one side of it. Was there a stap extender for this bag? Whats the clip for? any Ideas if i can get a matched extender to trun this into a cross body style bag. It is Black leather with brass hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know why Coach did this but they did it on several bags, including Zoe, and AFAIK they didn't make an extender but you might be able to get one from Silver Coach. http://myworld.ebay.com/silver-coach/


----------



## amanda.johnson

whateve said:


> I don't know why Coach did this but they did it on several bags, including Zoe, and AFAIK they didn't make an extender but you might be able to get one from Silver Coach. http://myworld.ebay.com/silver-coach/


Cool Thanks for the help, one more question, were there 2 sizes of the Amanda Hobo that year? I still have the tag and stuff and it's a true coach but the others i have seen with that name have 2 inside pockets on one side and the zippered one on the other. Mine only has the zippered one.


----------



## whateve

amanda.johnson said:


> Cool Thanks for the help, one more question, were there 2 sizes of the Amanda Hobo that year? I still have the tag and stuff and it's a true coach but the others i have seen with that name have 2 inside pockets on one side and the zippered one on the other. Mine only has the zippered one.


I don't know. Usually in smaller purses, Coach only puts one pocket.


----------



## Jessi319

Looks like a pocket purse. 
Dimensions are 9.5 W x 6H x 2.25D. 
Creed says 508-9842. 






By jessi319 at 2012-09-16




By jessi319 at 2012-09-16




By jessi319 at 2012-09-16




By jessi319 at 2012-09-16






By jessi319 at 2012-09-16




By jessi319 at 2012-09-16

Hoping it's ok  

oops...I meant for this to go into the Authenticate thread.   I'll try again


----------



## glagustin

Do you know what model these are:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&permPage=1

and 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59199514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&theater


Thanks!


----------



## leeloodomo

Any idea what duffle is this (#9186)? Can't seem to gauge the size. Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

leeloodomo said:


> Any idea what duffle is this (#9186)? Can't seem to gauge the size. Thanks.



Slim Duffle Medium, according to Coach


----------



## Hyacinth

glagustin said:


> Do you know what model these are:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59199514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> Thanks!



See my answer at the Authenticate thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-160.html#post22886500


----------



## glagustin

Hi, can any of you help identify the model of this bag:

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342514682507845&set=a.342264659199514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&theater

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342528395839807&set=a.342264659199514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&theater

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342516995840947&set=a.342264659199514.77699.100002479479847&type=3&theater

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saturngirl

I purchased this little crossbody about 20 years ago.  The color looks like Camel or pale Taupe turned grungy with age (even after a bath).  I suspect it belonged to the old Lightweights collection but I could be wrong. Besides the name of the bag, Im interested in identifying the original colors it came in. I'd like to dye it a darker color thats authentic to the style/collection at the time. 

Dimensions: Approx. 8.25"L x 6"H x 2.5"W. Strap drop is 23"
Details:  Registration no. 0571-217. Made in the United States. 
Skinny strap is sewn onto sides of the bag. No exterior pockets. One open-flap pocket inside. Suede (unlined) interior. Brass or brass-tone zipper (no visible stamp.) Missing zipper pull tab.

Thank you for your help.



View attachment 1877467


----------



## Hyacinth

saturngirl said:


> I purchased this little crossbody about 20 years ago.  The color looks like Camel or pale Taupe turned grungy with age (even after a bath).  I suspect it belonged to the old Lightweights collection but I could be wrong. Besides the name of the bag, Im interested in identifying the original colors it came in. I'd like to dye it a darker color thats authentic to the style/collection at the time.
> 
> Dimensions: Approx. 8.25"L x 6"H x 2.5"W. Strap drop is 23"
> Details:  Registration no. 0571-217. Made in the United States.
> Skinny strap is sewn onto sides of the bag. No exterior pockets. One open-flap pocket inside. Suede (unlined) interior. Brass or brass-tone zipper (no visible stamp.) Missing zipper pull tab.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 1877467



It's called a Kimball Zip, style 9911 frrom around 1992. The color might be either Camel or Stone, maybe someone else will be able to tell which one. It's not from the Lightweights line.


----------



## leeloodomo

Hyacinth said:


> Slim Duffle Medium, according to Coach



Thanks Hyacinth


----------



## saturngirl

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Kimball Zip, style 9911 frrom around 1992. The color might be either Camel or Stone, maybe someone else will be able to tell which one. It's not from the Lightweights line.



Thanks, Hyacinth. With the information you gave me, I was able to find other examples of the bag in Black, Red and British Tan.  I'm thinking old Ms. Grungy is about to get a tan.


----------



## leeloodomo

Interesting vintage? Can't find any info based on the serials.


----------



## Hyacinth

leeloodomo said:


> Interesting vintage? Can't find any info based on the serials.



You won't find any information based on the serials. Read the Salearea Guides to find out why.
Serial Numbers:
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433

Creeds;
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024

It might be a Devon Bag, style 9908.


----------



## tannedsilk

Are these both the same? they have the same creed.  The pictures in the first one are much clearer than the second, but I think they are the same. Interestingly the second sold for 10% of the cost of the first.  Am I missing the difference?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-TOTE-...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

tannedsilk said:


> Are these both the same? they have the same creed.  The pictures in the first one are much clearer than the second, but I think they are the same. Interestingly the second sold for 10% of the cost of the first.  Am I missing the difference?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-TOTE-...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I found it interesting that a lined older bag went for so much because collectors usually like the unlined ones. I think in this case, it is because the bag has such an interesting patina and I don't know if it really looks like that or if the photos just make it look like that.


----------



## DemRam

tannedsilk said:


> Are these both the same? they have the same creed.  The pictures in the first one are much clearer than the second, but I think they are the same. Interestingly the second sold for 10% of the cost of the first.  Am I missing the difference?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-TOTE-...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





whateve said:


> I found it interesting that a lined older bag went for so much because collectors usually like the unlined ones. I think in this case, it is because the bag has such an interesting patina and I don't know if it really looks like that or if the photos just make it look like that.



They are both from 2002.  They are NOT vintage but they appear to be authentic.


----------



## tannedsilk

whateve said:


> I found it interesting that a lined older bag went for so much because collectors usually like the unlined ones. I think in this case, it is because the bag has such an interesting patina and I don't know if it really looks like that or if the photos just make it look like that.



That surprised me too, I found both of these the other day and wondered why the first one was bid on but not the 2nd.  Funny you should mention the photo's because it makes them look so different even though the creed is exactly the same.  But we know about Coach and their inconsistencies.....

Anyway I bought the cheaper of the two, so i'll guess time will tell.  




DemRam said:


> They are both from 2002.  They are NOT vintage but they appear to be authentic.



Thanks DR, I wondered about the 'vintage' considering they are lined and the size.  I'm hoping it will make a good work tote 11x14x6 would be the perfect size for files etc.


----------



## Cherie818

Hi, does anybody know the name of this lovely lady?  The seller definitely covered all of her bases in the title of the listing, but I'm curious what her official name is.  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bleec...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Cherie818

Cherie818 said:


> Hi, does anybody know the name of this lovely lady?  The seller definitely covered all of her bases in the title of the listing, but I'm curious what her official name is.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bleec...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



At the risk of being a nudge... anyone?


----------



## Hyacinth

Cherie818 said:


> At the risk of being a nudge... anyone?



No idea, sorry.


----------



## Jasminjoy

Hello. 

I was wondering if someone could tell me what the age and name of my vintage bag? It's serial number *0543-910*. It's made of glove tanned cowhide in the USA. Thanks!


----------



## mang0

Cherie818 said:


> Hi, does anybody know the name of this lovely lady?  The seller definitely covered all of her bases in the title of the listing, but I'm curious what her official name is.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bleec...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



This could be a lead:  11415 is the Bleecker Leather Small Zip Hobo (according to http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-bleecker-leather-small-zip-hobo/2958972), and it looks like the image below.  Maybe 11416 is like the medium/large hobo or just termed "hobo."  They look very similar, minus that pocket on the outside.


----------



## Cherie818

mang0 said:


> This could be a lead:  11415 is the Bleecker Leather Small Zip Hobo (according to http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-bleecker-leather-small-zip-hobo/2958972), and it looks like the image below.  Maybe 11416 is like the medium/large hobo or just termed "hobo."  They look very similar, minus that pocket on the outside.



Nice detective work, thank you!


----------



## PattiS1211

Can someone help me out? I bought this bag last winter at the outlet and I'd like to put it up on eBay, but I have no idea what style it is. Anyone have a clue? Thank you!




Sorry the pic is dark. Thanks for any help u can give!


----------



## Hyacinth

PattiS1211 said:


> Can someone help me out? I bought this bag last winter at the outlet and I'd like to put it up on eBay, but I have no idea what style it is. Anyone have a clue? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1887163
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is dark. Thanks for any help u can give!



Post a photo of the serial number from the creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jasminjoy said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me what the age and name of my vintage bag? It's serial number *0543-910*. It's made of glove tanned cowhide in the USA. Thanks!



Please post measurements.


----------



## Jasminjoy

Hyacinth said:


> Please post measurements.


 
It's about 13" Wide, 10" High, 3" Deep with a 20" drop length adjustable shoulder strap. Hope that helps, thanks.


----------



## PattiS1211

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Post a photo of the serial number from the creed.



Okay- here it is!  By the way, Hyacinth- I just read a great article on Coach serial numbers on eBay. It was written by "Hyacinth.". Is that you?


----------



## Hyacinth

PattiS1211 said:


> Okay- here it is!  By the way, Hyacinth- I just read a great article on Coach serial numbers on eBay. It was written by "Hyacinth.". Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887292



Gabby Signature Tote

And if you mean one of the Salearea Coach Guides, yes it is. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jasminjoy said:


> It's about 13" Wide, 10" High, 3" Deep with a 20" drop length adjustable shoulder strap. Hope that helps, thanks.



Thanks! It's called a Town Bag Large, from the Lightweight line style # 4095 and probably made some time around 1989.


----------



## Jasminjoy

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks! It's called a Town Bag Large, from the Lightweight line style # 4095 and probably made some time around 1989.


 
Oh thank you very much! I couldn't find any info at all by the serial number. Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

_Originally Posted by Hyacinth
Thanks! It's called a Town Bag Large, from the Lightweight line style # 4095 and probably made some time around 1989. _



Jasminjoy said:


> Oh thank you very much! I couldn't find any info at all by the serial number. Thanks.



That's because bags made before 1994 don't have searchable serial numbers. Read these for more information:

Serial Numbers:
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433

Creeds;
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024

SALEAREA GUIDES - ALL
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## PattiS1211

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Gabby Signature Tote
> 
> And if you mean one of the Salearea Coach Guides, yes it is. Glad you liked it!



Thank you so much!! You're awesome!!


----------



## saturngirl

I'd love to give a name and/or style number to this pre-1994 zipper-top briefcase/tote. I purchased it new too long ago to remember.  Thank you.

Item Name: Unknown zipper-top briefcase/tote in British tan. 
Place of Origin: Made in U.S.A.
Serial No. 74271702 (8 digits; no hyphen)
Dimensions: Approx. 16"L x 10"H x 4" W.  Strap drop is approx. 10"
Details:  Exterior front and back open pockets. One internal open pocket.  Unlined (suede) interior. . Brass-tone hardware.  Industrial brass zipper with no visible manufacturer's mark. One-sided hang tag (back side is suede). Very heavy bag,




The creed shows what I assume is one of the serial number stamping "glitches" sometimes found in authentic bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

saturngirl said:


> I'd love to give a name and/or style number to this pre-1994 zipper-top briefcase/tote. I purchased it new too long ago to remember.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Unknown zipper-top briefcase/tote in British tan.
> Place of Origin: Made in U.S.A.
> Serial No. 74271702 (8 digits; no hyphen)
> Dimensions: Approx. 16"L x 10"H x 4" W.  Strap drop is approx. 10"
> Details:  Exterior front and back open pockets. One internal open pocket.  Unlined (suede) interior. . Brass-tone hardware.  Industrial brass zipper with no visible manufacturer's mark. One-sided hang tag (back side is suede). Very heavy bag,
> 
> View attachment 1887406
> 
> 
> The creed shows what I assume is one of the serial number stamping "glitches" sometimes found in authentic bags.
> 
> View attachment 1887407



It's called a Shoulder Brief, style number 5230, probably late 1980s-early 90s. And yes, it's just a stamping glitch. The bag looks fine.


----------



## baltogirl

Hello. Love finding old Coaches to rehab and found this at a flea market for $10.  I'm assuming this pine green pretty was from the 80's after doing my tpf research. Creed is hard to photograph since its in the front pocket, but its from the USA.  Serial number is 032-7102.









Would love a style name if possible.  There's a brown one on eBay now saying its cashin from the 70's...although I know it's not.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## saturngirl

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Shoulder Brief, style number 5230, probably late 1980s-early 90s. And yes, it's just a stamping glitch. The bag looks fine.



Thanks once again for sharing your expertise.


----------



## Hyacinth

baltogirl said:


> Hello. Love finding old Coaches to rehab and found this at a flea market for $10.  I'm assuming this pine green pretty was from the 80's after doing my tpf research. Creed is hard to photograph since its in the front pocket, but its from the USA.  Serial number is 032-7102.
> 
> View attachment 1888274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888275
> 
> 
> Would love a style name if possible.  There's a brown one on eBay now saying its cashin from the 70's...although I know it's not.  Thanks for your help!



No, it's not a Cashin and NOT from the 70s. Any time you see Cashin mentioned in a listing there's about a 90 percent chance that the bag has no connection to Bonnie Cashin and was made years or even decades after she left Coach in 1974.

This is a Derby Bag style 9904, made in 1992.


----------



## baltogirl

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> No, it's not a Cashin and NOT from the 70s. Any time you see Cashin mentioned in a listing there's about a 90 percent chance that the bag has no connection to Bonnie Cashin and was made years or even decades after she left Coach in 1974.
> 
> This is a Derby Bag style 9904, made in 1992.



Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.   I Can't wait to use her!


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Please ID This Coach Item For Me. I would really love to know the style number if possible.

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## angie_rcr

whateve said:


> I have the smaller one and Hyacinth called it the small framed pouch. I would imagine yours wouldn't be called a pouch but I bet it has the word "framed" in its name.


Hi, Do you know the year the large framed pouch was produced by Coach?


----------



## angie_rcr

A coach bag of mine was stolen out of my bag by the airline and I don't know the date of production. It's a Coach large framed pouch with serial number A7D9998. Can anyone tell me the date of production?


----------



## whateve

angie_rcr said:


> hi, do you know the year the large framed pouch was produced by coach?





angie_rcr said:


> a coach bag of mine was stolen out of my bag by the airline and i don't know the date of production. It's a coach large framed pouch with serial number a7d9998. Can anyone tell me the date of production?



1997


----------



## Big Blue

Hi there!  I'm hoping that someone here can give me some insight into my bag.  

Item Name: ?? 
Place of Origin: Made in U.S.A.
Serial No. 38418816 no hyphen
Dimensions: about 10.5" Long,  7.25" tall and  3.25" wide












"Leatherware" is slightly visible on the creed but stamped very light.  One interior pocket, one split pocket on front, Zipper top w/o any markings I can see.  







Would this be considered Brittish Tan?

This handbag came from my mom quite a few years ago, though I do not know when she got it.  And&#8230; that's it!  That is all I know!  

 It has obviously been well loved and shows wear. It could use a sprucing up, for sure!  I may have only ever used it a few time in all the years I have had it.

I don't know much about Coach bags, yet have 5 of them, all given to me by relatives.  The others I can identify as they have serial numbers that make sense to me, but this one I don't really understand.  I got a new (to me) Coach bag the other day from my sister for my birthday, and it got me thinking again about this particular bag again.  That is when I found your forum.

Years ago I looked online for bags like it to learn the style name but never figured it out.  I see them here and there, but I only ever see it called a cross body bag. Is that what it is actually called? I have always assumed it was genuine and had no reason to think differently, though I suppose I could be mistaken.  I assumed the serial number on this bag was an example of an older, eight digit serial number.

Thanks for your time!  Oh, and please excuse my "background"!  When my sis gave me her black hobo bag the other day I began thinking about this one again.  I grabbed it out of the closet yesterday while taking pictures of other stuff, figuring I might as well try and solve the mystery of my tan bag while I had the camera out! Hence my "sterile" background!

Looking forward to any insight on this bag, and your time is much appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## lynzbyz

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170918400372

Does anyone know if this is the mama or baby Sage Round Satchel?  I'm waiting on a response with the style # from the seller but I'd like to snatch it up quick!


----------



## sunspray

lynzbyz said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170918400372
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the mama or baby Sage Round Satchel?  I'm waiting on a response with the style # from the seller but I'd like to snatch it up quick!



It's a mama.


----------



## New2coachd

Does anyone know what this bag is called?

http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3310341030.html


----------



## Catshandbags767

New2coachd said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what this bag is called?
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3310341030.html



Looks like a soho tote of some kind


----------



## whateve

Big Blue said:


> Hi there!  I'm hoping that someone here can give me some insight into my bag.
> 
> Item Name: ??
> Place of Origin: Made in U.S.A.
> Serial No. 38418816 no hyphen
> Dimensions: about 10.5" Long,  7.25" tall and  3.25" wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Leatherware" is slightly visible on the creed but stamped very light.  One interior pocket, one split pocket on front, Zipper top w/o any markings I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be considered Brittish Tan?
> 
> This handbag came from my mom quite a few years ago, though I do not know when she got it.  And that's it!  That is all I know!
> 
> It has obviously been well loved and shows wear. It could use a sprucing up, for sure!  I may have only ever used it a few time in all the years I have had it.
> 
> I don't know much about Coach bags, yet have 5 of them, all given to me by relatives.  The others I can identify as they have serial numbers that make sense to me, but this one I don't really understand.  I got a new (to me) Coach bag the other day from my sister for my birthday, and it got me thinking again about this particular bag again.  That is when I found your forum.
> 
> Years ago I looked online for bags like it to learn the style name but never figured it out.  I see them here and there, but I only ever see it called a cross body bag. Is that what it is actually called? I have always assumed it was genuine and had no reason to think differently, though I suppose I could be mistaken.  I assumed the serial number on this bag was an example of an older, eight digit serial number.
> 
> Thanks for your time!  Oh, and please excuse my "background"!  When my sis gave me her black hobo bag the other day I began thinking about this one again.  I grabbed it out of the closet yesterday while taking pictures of other stuff, figuring I might as well try and solve the mystery of my tan bag while I had the camera out! Hence my "sterile" background!
> 
> Looking forward to any insight on this bag, and your time is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Looks like a Companion Bag. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-796.html#post22253826


----------



## Big Blue

Yep, I'd say that's her!

Thanks, Hyacinth, especially for the link to the catalog photograph. I saved it for future reference.

Boy, she sure looks good in her glamour shot! I guess it is time to give her a good once over.  Maybe I can bring her back a bit to her former glory!

Thanks again! 

Big Blue


----------



## Hyacinth

New2coachd said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called?
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3310341030.html



Soho Signature Pleated Tote, I think.


----------



## burgandy05

Hi, looking for the style number of this bag


----------



## whateve

tannedsilk said:


> Are these both the same? they have the same creed.  The pictures in the first one are much clearer than the second, but I think they are the same. Interestingly the second sold for 10% of the cost of the first.  Am I missing the difference?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-TOTE-...L81BKvUX+3VhPQmW3+b1LLo=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The one that supposedly sold for $305 has been relisted. http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25765a2568


----------



## tannedsilk

whateve said:


> The one that supposedly sold for $305 has been relisted. http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-VINTAGE...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25765a2568



How interesting, I wonder what happened????


----------



## whateve

tannedsilk said:


> How interesting, I wonder what happened????


It's been long enough that it could have been returned. How do you like yours?


----------



## tannedsilk

whateve said:


> It's been long enough that it could have been returned. How do you like yours?



I like it, it's a good heavyweight leather excellent condition and perfect for my files etc, and for $30 the price was perfect


----------



## noshoepolish

It is from the Mens Line.  I see them on eBay from time to time.  Coach Pebbled Leather Transatlantic Draft Tote 77181.  Something like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



burgandy05 said:


> Hi, looking for the style number of this bag


----------



## ozmodiar

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Please ID This Coach Item For Me. I would really love to know the style number if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!*


Sorry it's been several days since you posted; I just saw this.


Leopard Print Framed Wristlet (made for factory)
F41960


----------



## burgandy05

noshoepolish said:


> It is from the Mens Line.  I see them on eBay from time to time.  Coach Pebbled Leather Transatlantic Draft Tote 77181.  Something like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thank you so much!


----------



## christinag

Need some help with an older Coach bag ID (and era?). This was an estate sale find, in my possession. I have a much smaller bag very similar to this one in white & tan that Hyacinth had ID'd a while back as a Sheridan Mayfield 4224, am guessing this one is related, enough size & style differences that I am thinking it has a different name & model number. The color makes me think late 80s, early 90s? 

Green Pebble Grain Leather & Smooth Tan Trim
Lined with Beige Knit Grosgrain-ish Fabric
Approx Size: 11" L x 8" h x 3" d 
Strap drop approx 19" - 23"
Sewn in Leather Creed Patch - Made in United States #0807-399

Thanks in advance


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Need some help with an older Coach bag ID (and era?). This was an estate sale find, in my possession. I have a much smaller bag very similar to this one in white & tan that Hyacinth had ID'd a while back as a Sheridan Mayfield 4224, am guessing this one is related, enough size & style differences that I am thinking it has a different name & model number. The color makes me think late 80s, early 90s?
> 
> Green Pebble Grain Leather & Smooth Tan Trim
> Lined with Beige Knit Grosgrain-ish Fabric
> Approx Size: 11" L x 8" h x 3" d
> Strap drop approx 19" - 23"
> Sewn in Leather Creed Patch - Made in United States #0807-399
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would hazard a guess that this is a Sheridan Glenwood #4225, which appears to be a bigger version of the Mayfield. Not sure of the production date, but probably just before they started using the current numbering system in 1994.


----------



## mendifae

Can someone ID this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I would hazard a guess that this is a Sheridan Glenwood #4225, which appears to be a bigger version of the Mayfield. Not sure of the production date, but probably just before they started using the current numbering system in 1994.



Thanks so much!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I would hazard a guess that this is a Sheridan Glenwood #4225, which appears to be a bigger version of the Mayfield. Not sure of the production date, but probably just before they started using the current numbering system in 1994.



Addendum to my previous - Thanks WhatEve that was a great lead!
 Allowed me to dig this info up here - recent even - which I somehow missed in my hours of forum searching.. DOH!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-301.html


Hyacinth said:


> Yep, consider this a full pardon!
> 
> It's a Sheridan Glenwood, style number 4225, from late 1992 or 1993 and  everything looks fine, yours even has the original hangtag. I'm glad you  checked the Salearea Guide before tossing it, it's a great style and  one of my personal favorites. It seems to be in very good condition too.
> 
> There have been some fake Sheridans, so it pays to be careful and have them authenticated.
> 
> Here's Coach's 1992 page showing the turnlock:


----------



## Annie O

Help please!  This little bag has been driving me  crazy :weird:  as I have not been able to find any reference on it!

It is 10'' x 6'' x 2''  with a drop of 20''  and the number on the creed is 1103-350.  Made in  the United States  from gloved tanned cowhide.  

It has a top zip with adjustable shoulder strap, and inside it has a piece of leather  with the creed stamped on it.....but that piece is running  the length of  the bag, attached to the bottom of the purse close to one inner wall, smooth side and creed out, unfinished side towards that inside wall.

To me that piece would seem to be  a large slip pocket, but it's not a ''pocket''  it is more like a partition made to put an 8.5 inch x 4 envelope, or any other folded papers in.

It's a sweet, smooth, soft, clean little purse, but it's made for carrying the bare essentials.....and not much else!

Here are a couple pics of it.....any help  would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ZSP

I'd appreciate your help with ID'ing this bag....I only have these two pictures and that it measures 9"x9" with a 4 1/2" strap drop.


----------



## whateve

Annie O said:


> Help please!  This little bag has been driving me  crazy :weird:  as I have not been able to find any reference on it!
> 
> It is 10'' x 6'' x 2''  with a drop of 20''  and the number on the creed is 1103-350.  Made in  the United States  from gloved tanned cowhide.
> 
> It has a top zip with adjustable shoulder strap, and inside it has a piece of leather  with the creed stamped on it.....but that piece is running  the length of  the bag, attached to the bottom of the purse close to one inner wall, smooth side and creed out, unfinished side towards that inside wall.
> 
> To me that piece would seem to be  a large slip pocket, but it's not a ''pocket''  it is more like a partition made to put an 8.5 inch x 4 envelope, or any other folded papers in.
> 
> It's a sweet, smooth, soft, clean little purse, but it's made for carrying the bare essentials.....and not much else!
> 
> Here are a couple pics of it.....any help  would be greatly appreciated!


This looks like a Sutton bag #9814, made in the early 90's.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> I'd appreciate your help with ID'ing this bag....I only have these two pictures and that it measures 9"x9" with a 4 1/2" strap drop.


This looks like a Belmont Satchel #9088.


----------



## whateve

mendifae said:


> Can someone ID this bag? Thanks in advance!


I don't know if you already got your answer, but in case you didn't, I believe this is a small Ergo hobo.


----------



## mendifae

whateve said:
			
		

> I don't know if you already got your answer, but in case you didn't, I believe this is a small Ergo hobo.



I thought it might be an Ergo! Thanks so much!


----------



## Annie O

whateve said:


> This looks like a Sutton bag #9814, made in the early 90's.




I did look up a Sutton on etsy......and  the zipper wraps around the edges of that purse.....mine, with the  serial #  1103-350 just goes across the top.  There are a couple other differences, but 
it is very close otherwise!


----------



## whateve

Annie O said:


> I did look up a Sutton on etsy......and  the zipper wraps around the edges of that purse.....mine, with the  serial #  1103-350 just goes across the top.  There are a couple other differences, but
> it is very close otherwise!


Oh, sorry, I didn't notice that. It is impossible to determine the style from the serial number since yours was made before 1994. I know I have seen bags like yours before but I can't remember what they were called.


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> I'd appreciate your help with ID'ing this bag....I only have these two pictures and that it measures 9"x9" with a 4 1/2" strap drop.





whateve said:


> This looks like a Belmont Satchel #9088.



Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

Annie O said:


> I did look up a Sutton on etsy......and  the zipper wraps around the edges of that purse.....mine, with the  serial #  1103-350 just goes across the top.  There are a couple other differences, but
> it is very close otherwise!


I don't know the name but it looks a lot like style #9938.


----------



## Hyacinth

Annie O said:


> Help please!  This little bag has been driving me  crazy :weird:  as I have not been able to find any reference on it!
> 
> It is 10'' x 6'' x 2''  with a drop of 20''  and the number on the creed is 1103-350.  Made in  the United States  from gloved tanned cowhide.
> 
> It has a top zip with adjustable shoulder strap, and inside it has a piece of leather  with the creed stamped on it.....but that piece is running  the length of  the bag, attached to the bottom of the purse close to one inner wall, smooth side and creed out, unfinished side towards that inside wall.
> 
> To me that piece would seem to be  a large slip pocket, but it's not a ''pocket''  it is more like a partition made to put an 8.5 inch x 4 envelope, or any other folded papers in.
> 
> It's a sweet, smooth, soft, clean little purse, but it's made for carrying the bare essentials.....and not much else!
> 
> Here are a couple pics of it.....any help  would be greatly appreciated!



The only thing it could be is a Mitchell Zip from 1993, although Coach measures the length at the widest point as 11 inches - 11x6.5x2.5 is what's in the catalog. That's the style number 9938 Whateve was talking about.


----------



## Arizabif

Does anyone have a name for this little bag?  











She looks exactly like this bag, just in brown.  (NMA)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-9378-CHELSEA-BLACK-PEBBLED-LEATHER-TURNLOCK-HOBO-228-/130761313470


----------



## whateve

I have looking for a Haversack #12797. The bags I have seen have legacy lining, but I just did a drilldown for it and it shows plain lining. What's up?
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_a3?$printview$


----------



## noshoepolish

Maybe they are releasing an outlet version?  I don't think the Legacy versions came in that color.  The creed numbers look long.



whateve said:


> I have looking for a Haversack #12797. The bags I have seen have legacy lining, but I just did a drilldown for it and it shows plain lining. What's up?
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_a3?$printview$


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I have looking for a Haversack #12797. The bags I have seen have legacy lining, but I just did a drilldown for it and it shows plain lining. What's up?
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_a3?$printview$



I looked for these for awhile, and I never saw one with a solid lining.  Maybe the drill down is a pilot version or something?  In fact, I would almost swear that at one point I found the bag on the wayback machine...when I was looking for something else.  I'm sure I would have noticed a solid lining if they'd shown it there.


----------



## Hyacinth

Arizabif said:


> Does anyone have a name for this little bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks exactly like this bag, just in brown.  (NMA)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-9378-CHELSEA-BLACK-PEBBLED-LEATHER-TURNLOCK-HOBO-228-/130761313470



Chelsea Turnlock Small Hobo


----------



## Arizabif

Hyacinth said:


> Chelsea Turnlock Small Hobo


 
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Maybe they are releasing an outlet version?  I don't think the Legacy versions came in that color.  The creed numbers look long.


I wonder if you might be right because I can't usually find drilldowns for items more than a few years old. When I try to look for drilldowns for MFF items, the only ones I can find are the styles that were once made for FP, but I don't know if I'm seeing the FP or the MFF version.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> I looked for these for awhile, and I never saw one with a solid lining.  Maybe the drill down is a pilot version or something?  In fact, I would almost swear that at one point I found the bag on the wayback machine...when I was looking for something else.  I'm sure I would have noticed a solid lining if they'd shown it there.


There was a pink one listed at $150. I was waiting for it to end to see if the seller would lower the price. She sold it for $75 before I found the relisted item. 

It makes sense that it could have been a pilot but you would think that they would update the drilldown to match the production item. I can't find drilldowns on older items so it is odd that I found this one.


----------



## ozmodiar

whateve said:


> I have looking for a Haversack #12797. The bags I have seen have legacy lining, but I just did a drilldown for it and it shows plain lining. What's up?
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_a3?$printview$



The very last colors released in some of these Bleecker St. bags had solid colored linings instead of the Legacy stripes. That's probably what's pictured here.


----------



## whateve

ozmodiar said:


> The very last colors released in some of these Bleecker St. bags had solid colored linings instead of the Legacy stripes. That's probably what's pictured here.


That explains it. I've never seen one. If I had, I would have probably assumed it was fake!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good morning everyone!  I spotted an older Coach at a consignment store, and it was one I hadn't seen before.  It was a bucket bag with a slip pocket on the outside that ran the full length of the bag.  The last four numbers on the creed were 0921.  I'll try to get a pic of it today, but does ayone have any ideas as to what it might be?  I'm not as familiar with older Coaches.  THANKS!


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Good morning everyone!  I spotted an older Coach at a consignment store, and it was one I hadn't seen before.  It was a bucket bag with a slip pocket on the outside that ran the full length of the bag.  The last four numbers on the creed were 0921.  I'll try to get a pic of it today, but does ayone have any ideas as to what it might be?  I'm not as familiar with older Coaches.  THANKS!



If it's older than 1994, the numbers don't have any connection to the style name. And the number 0921 isn't a valid style number anyway.

Please post photos when you can, especially of the creed stamp.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> If it's older than 1994, the numbers don't have any connection to the style name. And the number 0921 isn't a valid style number anyway.
> 
> Please post photos when you can, especially of the creed stamp.


 
Thanks so much Hyacinth!  After a lot of googling, I found one on eBay - I think it's just like this one:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6512cb30

It was a good price, so I'll be heading back over there to pick it up!


----------



## christinag

Old Coach question
I have enough bags in this style to call it a collection of its own - but still don't know what the 'real' style/name is.
I've seen them called Document cases, satchels etc. 
This one was an especially cool find to me (not jaded yet  because of the condition (great!), color (Burgundy), age (glued in ID number) - and it had its little cloth bag of Coach docs still in it, all in really nice shape - including some marketing pieces, a mini 'catalog' showing pix of a number of styles & names from this era, a longgg typed care sheet (that recommends using Ivory soap to clean) and a cool little brochure about the Coach factory. Exciting for me, as I'd never seen all of these, usually I just run into the odd registration card. Also as a printing/graphic design fanatic, it's a treat to see the old design & printing processes that were used on these marketing pieces, and to see them in such unsullied condition! I've included some photos of these items, I am going to scan them for my own Coach archives, some interesting info on them. 

Bag details:
In my possession, from a thrift store.
Burgundy Leather 
Size approx. 13" l x 9" h x 3" d
Creed details: Old style glued in registration # 242-6223
Made in New York City USA


----------



## DemRam

christinag said:


> Old Coach question
> I have enough bags in this style to call it a collection of its own - but still don't know what the 'real' style/name is.
> I've seen them called Document cases, satchels etc.
> This one was an especially cool find to me (not jaded yet  because of the condition (great!), color (Burgundy), age (glued in ID number) - and it had its little cloth bag of Coach docs still in it, all in really nice shape - including some marketing pieces, a mini 'catalog' showing pix of a number of styles & names from this era, a longgg typed care sheet (that recommends using Ivory soap to clean) and a cool little brochure about the Coach factory. Exciting for me, as I'd never seen all of these, usually I just run into the odd registration card. Also as a printing/graphic design fanatic, it's a treat to see the old design & printing processes that were used on these marketing pieces, and to see them in such unsullied condition! I've included some photos of these items, I am going to scan them for my own Coach archives, some interesting info on them.
> 
> Bag details:
> In my possession, from a thrift store.
> Burgundy Leather
> Size approx. 13" l x 9" h x 3" d
> Creed details: Old style glued in registration # 242-6223
> Made in New York City USA



13 x 9 x 3 is the "Slim Satchel Standard".  #9430

12 x 7 x 2 is the "Slim Satchel Compact".  #9425

Lovely bag!  Such a  thrill to get those old papers in the cute drawstring bag.


----------



## bebebot

GUYS PLS CHECK THIS OUT, THEY ARE SELLING IT IN SULIT.COM.. DO YOU THINK ITS A REAL COACH?

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ch+16625+Poppy+Leather+Printed+Sophia+Satchel


----------



## christinag

DemRam said:


> 13 x 9 x 3 is the "Slim Satchel Standard".  #9430
> 
> 12 x 7 x 2 is the "Slim Satchel Compact".  #9425
> 
> Lovely bag!  Such a  thrill to get those old papers in the cute drawstring bag.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

bebebot said:


> GUYS PLS CHECK THIS OUT, THEY ARE SELLING IT IN SULIT.COM.. DO YOU THINK ITS A REAL COACH?
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ch+16625+Poppy+Leather+Printed+Sophia+Satchel



The listing has already been removed.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Old Coach question
> I have enough bags in this style to call it a collection of its own - but still don't know what the 'real' style/name is.
> I've seen them called Document cases, satchels etc.
> This one was an especially cool find to me (not jaded yet  because of the condition (great!), color (Burgundy), age (glued in ID number) - and it had its little cloth bag of Coach docs still in it, all in really nice shape - including some marketing pieces, a mini 'catalog' showing pix of a number of styles & names from this era, a longgg typed care sheet (that recommends using Ivory soap to clean) and a cool little brochure about the Coach factory. Exciting for me, as I'd never seen all of these, usually I just run into the odd registration card. Also as a printing/graphic design fanatic, it's a treat to see the old design & printing processes that were used on these marketing pieces, and to see them in such unsullied condition! I've included some photos of these items, I am going to scan them for my own Coach archives, some interesting info on them.
> 
> Bag details:
> In my possession, from a thrift store.
> Burgundy Leather
> Size approx. 13" l x 9" h x 3" d
> Creed details: Old style glued in registration # 242-6223
> Made in New York City USA



Very cool!

I'd love to see the rest of that printed Care information, can't remember if I've ever seen one that goes back that far.


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Old Coach question
> I have enough bags in this style to call it a collection of its own - but still don't know what the 'real' style/name is.
> I've seen them called Document cases, satchels etc.
> This one was an especially cool find to me (not jaded yet  because of the condition (great!), color (Burgundy), age (glued in ID number) - and it had its little cloth bag of Coach docs still in it, all in really nice shape - including some marketing pieces, a mini 'catalog' showing pix of a number of styles & names from this era, a longgg typed care sheet (that recommends using Ivory soap to clean) and a cool little brochure about the Coach factory. Exciting for me, as I'd never seen all of these, usually I just run into the odd registration card. Also as a printing/graphic design fanatic, it's a treat to see the old design & printing processes that were used on these marketing pieces, and to see them in such unsullied condition! I've included some photos of these items, I am going to scan them for my own Coach archives, some interesting info on them.
> 
> Bag details:
> In my possession, from a thrift store.
> Burgundy Leather
> Size approx. 13" l x 9" h x 3" d
> Creed details: Old style glued in registration # 242-6223
> Made in New York City USA


Cool! I have the exact same bag! I have the same paperwork too, but mine came with my slim tote. Based on the catalog in the paperwork, I determined that my slim tote was probably made in 1980. The catalog has the number 8005 on the front, which I thought might stand for May 1980. On the inside, it says "For more than fifteen years COACH has been producing the same great-looking bags." The pamphlet about the factory states, "In the almost 40 years since it was established, this factory has grown..." I'm curious as to what clues to your bag's age you can find in your paperwork.


----------



## whateve

DemRam said:


> 13 x 9 x 3 is the "Slim Satchel Standard".  #9430
> 
> 12 x 7 x 2 is the "Slim Satchel Compact".  #9425
> 
> Lovely bag!  Such a  thrill to get those old papers in the cute drawstring bag.


I have also heard #9425 called the "Handle Clutch". This picture is from a c. 1976 catalog. The 1976 catalog doesn't have #9430. My 1980 catalog doesn't have either of these styles. Can I assume that means that they didn't make these styles then? Any idea what years these styles were produced?


----------



## whateve

My purse that is style #9425 looks a little different from the catalog picture and from others I have seen on ebay, although I have seen others that look like mine. In my version, the handles are closer to the top and the reinforcing tabs to which the handles are attached are smaller. It is the red one in this picture. It has a glued on serial number. Could they have made changes to the style over the years?


----------



## Annie O

Hyacinth said:


> The only thing it could be is a Mitchell Zip from 1993, although Coach measures the length at the widest point as 11 inches - 11x6.5x2.5 is what's in the catalog. That's the style number 9938 Whateve was talking about.




Thank you both!    It looks exactly like the E4C-9938 images on ebay.

I wonder  why the serial # is different  on mine and those that are listed on ebay?


----------



## whateve

Annie O said:


> Thank you both!    It looks exactly like the E4C-9938 images on ebay.
> 
> I wonder  why the serial # is different  on mine and those that are listed on ebay?


Yours is older. Coach changed their numbering system in 1994 to current system that uses a date code, plant code and style number. Yours was made when they were using unique serial numbers.
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433


----------



## whateve

I have a Legacy zip from 1999. When I got it, Coach.com stated that this style was introduced in 2000. They have since changed the website. Now it says it is part of Coach collections since 1997.


----------



## Jessi319

whateve said:


> I have looking for a Haversack #12797. The bags I have seen have legacy lining, but I just did a drilldown for it and it shows plain lining. What's up?
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/12797_a3?$printview$


 weird, wonder if it might be a pilot bag or something?


----------



## Stacylee

I bought these 2 keyrings on Yardsellr last week, I'm new to collecting the Coach Fobs and Keyrings. I can't find any that look just like these 2 in any of the resource libraries and I'm just wondering if they are fakes, the lady listed them as Coach Keyrings and didn't say they were replicas.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I'd love to see the rest of that printed Care information, can't remember if I've ever seen one that goes back that far.



The care info is pretty cool - I may start including it whenever I take a deep breath & let one of my vintage babies go. It may provide that much needed "clue" for some folks that expect a vintage & used leather Coach bag to be perfectly evenly colored 

I'll get the papers scanned this weekend, and will pass them along.
I've been spending some quality time at Club 'Med' (as in at UIC getting a slew of medical tests done hahaha) so got a bit behind in my handbag duties.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> Cool! I have the exact same bag! I have the same paperwork too, but mine came with my slim tote. Based on the catalog in the paperwork, I determined that my slim tote was probably made in 1980. The catalog has the number 8005 on the front, which I thought might stand for May 1980. On the inside, it says "For more than fifteen years COACH has been producing the same great-looking bags." The pamphlet about the factory states, "In the almost 40 years since it was established, this factory has grown..." I'm curious as to what clues to your bag's age you can find in your paperwork.



oooh! I'll check - that would be great info to have!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> The catalog has the number 8005 on the front, which I thought might stand for May 1980...



This one says says 7911, so I think you are bang on about the date code - this would be November 1979. Other dates: in the catalog "For more than fifteen years..." (same as yours) and re The Factory "In the almost 40 years since it was established.."(same as yours 

I'd sure love to order that slim 76 page library edition of Factory photos that they mention, for only $2!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> This one says says 7911, so I think you are bang on about the date code - this would be November 1979. Other dates: in the catalog "For more than fifteen years..." (same as yours) and re The Factory "In the almost 40 years since it was established.."(same as yours
> 
> I'd sure love to order that slim 76 page library edition of Factory photos that they mention, for only $2!


Ooh! I'm glad we found some clues! Ledobe has that book. She got it on Amazon but it cost more than $2!


----------



## pat3182

Hello, hope someone can help me. I purchased a leather Coach with the Coach Creed No.F0975-F14015.  Black leather buttery soft and smells like real leather made in Vietnam. Leather has a smell all it's own. I know Coach makes bags in that county. There is no "Leatheware 1941" on the side, no cc lining but the rings on the straps say Coach. The rings are metal not plastic.  Does anyone know the name of the bag? And did Coach make any leather without the signature lining and no "Leatherware 1941" on the side?  Thank you


----------



## whateve

pat3182 said:


> Hello, hope someone can help me. I purchased a leather Coach with the Coach Creed No.F0975-F14015.  Black leather buttery soft and smells like real leather made in Vietnam. Leather has a smell all it's own. I know Coach makes bags in that county. There is no "Leatheware 1941" on the side, no cc lining but the rings on the straps say Coach. The rings are metal not plastic.  Does anyone know the name of the bag? And did Coach make any leather without the signature lining and no "Leatherware 1941" on the side?  Thank you


Coach only used signature lining for a few years so most leather Coach bags will have a different lining. Based on the creed information you provided, this is a Chelsea leather tote made for factory. This bag has a pink lining and no "Leatherware 1941" on the side. If you want it authenticated, post pictures of the bag and the creed on the Authenticate this Coach thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## pat3182

whateve said:


> Coach only used signature lining for a few years so most leather Coach bags will have a different lining. Based on the creed information you provided, this is a Chelsea leather tote made for factory. This bag has a pink lining and no "Leatherware 1941" on the side. If you want it authenticated, post pictures of the bag and the creed on the Authenticate this Coach thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html



Thank you for the info. I think I still have the eBay link. Will post. Thank you. Pat3182


----------



## Hyacinth

Annie O said:


> Thank you both!    It looks exactly like the E4C-9938 images on ebay.
> 
> I wonder  why the serial # is different  on mine and those that are listed on ebay?



Read the Salearea Guide on Coach serial numbers. You may have to re-read it several times, and save the link. There's a lot of information crammed into a few paragraphs.
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433

And you may want to read the rest of the Guides when you get a chance:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## Hyacinth

Stacylee said:


> I bought these 2 keyrings on Yardsellr last week, I'm new to collecting the Coach Fobs and Keyrings. I can't find any that look just like these 2 in any of the resource libraries and I'm just wondering if they are fakes, the lady listed them as Coach Keyrings and didn't say they were replicas.



That's because they're BOTH fake, sorry. If you can find the seller again you may want to insist on a full refund. Selling fakes of ANY kind is against US federal law. Whenever possible, have all keychains authenticated at the Authenticate This Coach thread before you buy, fake keychains are more common than real ones especially at yard sales and flea market-type venues. 

Coach NEVER made that style of "gift box", and neither of those keychains have the right number of charms, or the right color charms, or the right surface details. The one on the right is also a completely fake style.

I hope you can get your money back. Meanwhile, keep those things away from children or pets or anyone else that might play with them or chew on them.

And don't ever expect all sellers to tell the truth about the origins of what they're selling.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> Ooh! I'm glad we found some clues! Ledobe has that book. She got it on Amazon but it cost more than $2!



Oh man! Now I'll be looking for that book!!! Amazon huh..
Now - learning this about the date code on the booklet - makes me wonder if these docs are perhaps from another bag that was with it (that I also bought) (of course  a 'newer' (ID #717-9931) New York era satchel, same style,  in Saddle Tan that did not have the glued in number patch. 
The burgundy one has the glued in number patch - which I thought meant earlier 70s? but I don't remember. I better go read up on my salearea guides!:shame:


----------



## DemRam

christinag said:


> This one says says 7911, so I think you are bang on about the date code - this would be November 1979. Other dates: in the catalog "For more than fifteen years..." (same as yours) and re The Factory "In the almost 40 years since it was established.."(same as yours
> 
> I'd sure love to order that slim 76 page library edition of Factory photos that they mention, for only $2!





whateve said:


> Ooh! I'm glad we found some clues! Ledobe has that book. She got it on Amazon but it cost more than $2!





I've had the book for quite a while.  If you want to find a copy for a decent price, you have to Google the following:  The Factory Portrait of a Leathergoods Factory in Downtown New York City

For instance:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Factory-Portrait-Leathergoods-Downtown/dp/B003NY579Y


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Oh man! Now I'll be looking for that book!!! Amazon huh..
> Now - learning this about the date code on the booklet - makes me wonder if these docs are perhaps from another bag that was with it (that I also bought) (of course  a 'newer' (ID #717-9931) New York era satchel, same style,  in Saddle Tan that did not have the glued in number patch.
> The burgundy one has the glued in number patch - which I thought meant earlier 70s? but I don't remember. I better go read up on my salearea guides!:shame:


I can't find a definitive answer as to whether the glued in serial numbers are older or newer than the stamped ones. Someone had the theory that they used both at the same time, like maybe the stamping equipment stopped working for awhile, so they had to go back later and glue in the serial numbers. The purse that I got that came with the paperwork has a glued in serial number so I think that means they were gluing in serial numbers in 1980. When you get a chance, post the pictures from your catalog. Is your satchel shown in the catalog? I have a few of these satchels but they aren't in my 1980 catalog.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I can't find a definitive answer as to whether the glued in serial numbers are older or newer than the stamped ones. Someone had the theory that they used both at the same time, like maybe the stamping equipment stopped working for awhile, so they had to go back later and glue in the serial numbers. The purse that I got that came with the paperwork has a glued in serial number so I think that means they were gluing in serial numbers in 1980. When you get a chance, post the pictures from your catalog. Is your satchel shown in the catalog? I have a few of these satchels but they aren't in my 1980 catalog.



Thanks! Very interesting! No satchel in the catalog. I was hoping the catalog would have had some mysterious Coach bags in it, but all seem to be bags I'm familiar with. Not that I wouldn't mind having each and every one of them in every color 

I'm scanning the goodies as we speak, will post back with location when they're uploaded.


----------



## christinag

DemRam said:


> I've had the book for quite a while.  If you want to find a copy for a decent price, you have to Google the following:  The Factory Portrait of a Leathergoods Factory in Downtown New York City
> 
> For instance:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Factory-Portrait-Leathergoods-Downtown/dp/B003NY579Y



oMg gotta love the internet & I love you guyz!
 thanks so much!


----------



## Stacylee

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> That's because they're BOTH fake, sorry. If you can find the seller again you may want to insist on a full refund. Selling fakes of ANY kind is against US federal law. Whenever possible, have all keychains authenticated at the Authenticate This Coach thread before you buy, fake keychains are more common than real ones especially at yard sales and flea market-type venues.
> 
> Coach NEVER made that style of "gift box", and neither of those keychains have the right number of charms, or the right color charms, or the right surface details. The one on the right is also a completely fake style.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back. Meanwhile, keep those things away from children or pets or anyone else that might play with them or chew on them.
> 
> And don't ever expect all sellers to tell the truth about the origins of what they're selling.



Thank you, I will be contacting her right away and asking for my money back.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> When you get a chance, post the pictures from your catalog.



Here are pics of the little catalog, also here is a link to a Google Drive folder with all of the docs (and the bag   in both .pdf & .jpg format for anyone (Coach geeks?  who might be interested.
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B-beWNR1GlzHRTg5NnhlVGhxY1E/edit

Enjoy & again, thanks everyone for all of the info and help!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Here are pics of the little catalog, also here is a link to a Google Drive folder with all of the docs (and the bag   in both .pdf & .jpg format for anyone (Coach geeks?  who might be interested.
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B-beWNR1GlzHRTg5NnhlVGhxY1E/edit
> 
> Enjoy & again, thanks everyone for all of the info and help!


Thanks for posting. Except for the date code, yours is identical to mine. I'm thinking that either not all bags were put in the catalog or the catalog didn't come with your satchel.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Here are pics of the little catalog, also here is a link to a Google Drive folder with all of the docs (and the bag   in both .pdf & .jpg format for anyone (Coach geeks?  who might be interested.
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B-beWNR1GlzHRTg5NnhlVGhxY1E/edit
> 
> Enjoy & again, thanks everyone for all of the info and help!



Great information, thanks!


----------



## lostsol2006

Good morning!

I am looking for names for these ladies...

Caramel bag
http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/caramel bag/


Black bag - has no creed tag
http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/black demi/


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Does anyone else who's looking through all the goodies that Christinag posted see the irony in the first paragraph of this little booklet?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Does anyone know if the Sabrina spectator bags came in purple leather with pink accents? I've found one for sale, and have asked for pictures of the creed and inside, but I'm curious if anyone has ever seen a Sabrina ( or Audrey maybe?) like this? Hope this is posted in the correct thread. TIA!


----------



## Arizabif

Hyacinth said:


> Does anyone else who's looking through all the goodies that Christinag posted see the irony in the first paragraph of this little booklet?


----------



## whateve

lostsol2006 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am looking for names for these ladies...
> 
> Caramel bag
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/caramel bag/
> 
> 
> Black bag - has no creed tag
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/black demi/
> 
> 
> Thank you!


The black one looks like style #40572. I don't know the name. I just have heard it called leather top handle pouch.


----------



## whateve

What is the name and style number of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/310478078259?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
It is like a basic bag without the attachments for the shoulder strap. Thanks!


----------



## ozmodiar

iNeedCoffee said:


> Does anyone know if the Sabrina spectator bags came in purple leather with pink accents? I've found one for sale, and have asked for pictures of the creed and inside, but I'm curious if anyone has ever seen a Sabrina ( or Audrey maybe?) like this? Hope this is posted in the correct thread. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919514



There was a purple Spectator Sabrina, but it was more of a light pinkish color with dark trim. It never came in this darker purple. This bag is probably fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the name and style number of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/310478078259?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> It is like a basic bag without the attachments for the shoulder strap. Thanks!



There's a listing in my 1985 catalog for a Slim Clutch Large with the same details but measuring 13x9 inches, so yours is probably the Regular version. I'm still looking for a style number.

ETA - Ok, found it - Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560 from the early 80s, $58 in 1981.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> There's a listing in my 1985 catalog for a Slim Clutch Large with the same details but measuring 13x9 inches, so yours is probably the Regular version. I'm still looking for a style number.
> 
> ETA - Ok, found it - Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560 from the early 80s, $58 in 1981.


Ooh, thanks! The one on ebay sold for nearly the original price. I didn't realize that they were priced that cheap. I remember buying Coach purses in the late 70's and early 80's. The way I remember it, the ones I bought ran about $100.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

ozmodiar said:


> There was a purple Spectator Sabrina, but it was more of a light pinkish color with dark trim. It never came in this darker purple. This bag is probably fake.



I agree. The more pictures I saw of an authentic Sabrina, the more I felt the one I posted a pic of was fake. The Coach emblem is also in the wrong place. It wasn't above the pockets in any pictures I saw. Thanks for your response, Ozmodiar.  I haven't gotten a reply from the seller. I really wanted the see the interior!


----------



## CoachVB

Not sure where to post this question.

Should this Kristin wallet have a checkbook insert?

Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14087045799...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648&autorefresh=true


----------



## whateve

CoachVB said:


> Not sure where to post this question.
> 
> Should this Kristin wallet have a checkbook insert?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14087045799...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648&autorefresh=true


There was a wallet that looked just like that that did have a checkbook insert #43670. You might ask the seller if it originally came with one.

I know that for the factory, Coach makes a wallet in which one version comes with a checkbook and one doesn't and they are almost identical.


----------



## CoachVB

whateve said:


> There was a wallet that looked just like that that did have a checkbook insert #43670. You might ask the seller if it originally came with one.
> 
> I know that for the factory, Coach makes a wallet in which one version comes with a checkbook and one doesn't and they are almost identical.



Thanks for the great info.  Seller said she purchased at outlet and that it did not come with checkbook.


----------



## ZSP

I found this wallet at Macy's...don't know why I didn't take pics of the wallet but here's the tag...I can read it's a Zippy with a great slip pocket all across the back, a zipper in front with lots of multi use spaces inside.  Here's a pic of the tag







They only had one and it was in black...I'd love to find another but using the # on the tag, I can't even find one on eBay...help...and thanks for your help.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> I found this wallet at Macy's...don't know why I didn't take pics of the wallet but here's the tag...I can read it's a Zippy with a great slip pocket all across the back, a zipper in front with lots of multi use spaces inside.  Here's a pic of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only had one and it was in black...I'd love to find another but using the # on the tag, I can't even find one on eBay...help...and thanks for your help.


They have it at Nordstrom in a few colors: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-l...2B30C6-9D18-E211-9A4A-90E2BA0278A8&origin=pla
and Dillards: http://www.dillards.com/product/COACH-BOXED-PROGRAM-LEATHER-ZIPPY-WALLET_301_-1_301_503517999


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> I found this wallet at Macy's...don't know why I didn't take pics of the wallet but here's the tag...I can read it's a Zippy with a great slip pocket all across the back, a zipper in front with lots of multi use spaces inside.  Here's a pic of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only had one and it was in black...I'd love to find another but using the # on the tag, I can't even find one on eBay...help...and thanks for your help.





whateve said:


> They have it at Nordstrom in a few colors: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-l...2B30C6-9D18-E211-9A4A-90E2BA0278A8&origin=pla
> and Dillards: http://www.dillards.com/product/COACH-BOXED-PROGRAM-LEATHER-ZIPPY-WALLET_301_-1_301_503517999



Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## lostsol2006

[


----------



## lostsol2006

whateve said:


> The black one looks like style #40572. I don't know the name. I just have heard it called leather top handle pouch.


 

Caramel bag
http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/...caramel bag/

Wondering about the caramel bag 

thanks!


----------



## whateve

lostsol2006 said:


> Caramel bag
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/...caramel bag/
> 
> Wondering about the caramel bag
> 
> thanks!


Sorry, I can't find a name for it. It was made in 2003, but I can't find any information about it.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Trying to see if this bag is real. I just first need to find out the style and what not. I was told it was rare and would like to know if that is true. Most importantly if it is a Factory Bag. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AlbertsLove

Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CoachVB

AlbertsLove said:


> Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.



What are the numbers on the creed inside the bag?


----------



## AlbertsLove

CoachVB said:


> What are the numbers on the creed inside the bag?



The person selling it really isn't answering my questions. The bag is posted on CL. She said she has no more pics of the bag  I really like it. I am trying to see if she goes lower since she does not give me more info about the bag. I know once I see it, I can verify if it is real.


----------



## whateve

AlbertsLove said:


> The person selling it really isn't answering my questions. The bag is posted on CL. She said she has no more pics of the bag  I really like it. I am trying to see if she goes lower since she does not give me more info about the bag. I know once I see it, I can verify if it is real.


Honestly, I would be leery. The styling looks like Legacy but the lining is Heritage. An identical looking purse was sold on a counterfeit site.


----------



## noshoepolish

AlbertsLove said:


> Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.


 
It looks like a MFF Brooklyn Shopper from a few years ago.


----------



## jaijai1012

Hi everyone! I found this in my closet. I forgot I had it, I bought it at the coach outlet in Las Vegas years ago, can anyone tell me the name of it? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Originally Posted by *AlbertsLove* 
Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated. 



noshoepolish said:


> It looks like a MFF Brooklyn Shopper from a few years ago.



There are a couple of things that don't look right, just based on the details Coach normally uses:
The Dog-leash clip doesn't seem to be the right design

The O-rings on the clip and the one that the clip attaches to look pretty thin and flimsy compared to most Coach hardware

The rivets at the top of the leather pieces the oval metal pieces are attached to also look pretty small compared to the normal hardware.

I'm not getting a good feeling from that bag. Off to try and find photos...

ETA - That was easy - Brooklyn Shoppers have buckles on the front pockets, not turnlocks.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=100

Coach's official name is Legacy Leather Large Pocket Tote, style 7466.

It doesn't seem like they would have made a different pocket closure for the MFF versions, and you can still see the differences in the quality and thickness of the hardware. The one AlbertsLove asked about is fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi everyone! I found this in my closet. I forgot I had it, I bought it at the coach outlet in Las Vegas years ago, can anyone tell me the name of it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921955



Please post a clear photo of the creed and serial number.


----------



## jaijai1012

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Please post a clear photo of the creed and serial number.



I'm sorry I didn't know I needed that, it's my first time posting here thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Post 29 has the MFF Brooklyn which has turnlocks.  It may be fake but let me see if I can find one that was on eBay or Bonanza.  The studs do look small on the one you are asking about.  They came in black  berry and a steel pebbled leather

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/rediscovering-mff-items-show-me-yours-760822-2.html

Here is the black:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5895a096dd


Here is the berry:
http://redclosetboutique.com/coach-handbags/coach-14043-leather-brooklyn-bag



 Here is the metallic on ebay style number 14043:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-798-N...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257691db4f





Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertsLove*
> Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of things that don't look right, just based on the details Coach normally uses:
> The Dog-leash clip doesn't seem to be the right design
> 
> The O-rings on the clip and the one that the clip attaches to look pretty thin and flimsy compared to most Coach hardware
> 
> The rivets at the top of the leather pieces the oval metal pieces are attached to also look pretty small compared to the normal hardware.
> 
> I'm not getting a good feeling from that bag. Off to try and find photos...
> 
> ETA - That was easy - Brooklyn Shoppers have buckles on the front pockets, not turnlocks.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=100
> 
> Coach's official name is Legacy Leather Large Pocket Tote, style 7466.
> 
> It doesn't seem like they would have made a different pocket closure for the MFF versions, and you can still see the differences in the quality and thickness of the hardware. The one AlbertsLove asked about is fake.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertsLove*
> Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of things that don't look right, just based on the details Coach normally uses:
> The Dog-leash clip doesn't seem to be the right design
> 
> The O-rings on the clip and the one that the clip attaches to look pretty thin and flimsy compared to most Coach hardware
> 
> The rivets at the top of the leather pieces the oval metal pieces are attached to also look pretty small compared to the normal hardware.
> 
> I'm not getting a good feeling from that bag. Off to try and find photos...
> 
> ETA - That was easy - Brooklyn Shoppers have buckles on the front pockets, not turnlocks.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=100
> 
> Coach's official name is Legacy Leather Large Pocket Tote, style 7466.
> 
> It doesn't seem like they would have made a different pocket closure for the MFF versions, and you can still see the differences in the quality and thickness of the hardware. The one AlbertsLove asked about is fake.


 Thank you soo much. I was pretty convinced it was real because she said it was heavy leather. Oh well. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## noshoepolish

I added some links to my post.  Please wait for the authenticators to re-check.  Ask the seller what the numbers are on the creed for starters.




AlbertsLove said:


> Thank you soo much. I was pretty convinced it was real because she said it was heavy leather. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hyacinth

_Originally Posted by Hyacinth
Originally Posted by AlbertsLove
Oops. Could not add the pics. Here they are. Any help would be appreciated.



There are a couple of things that don't look right, just based on the details Coach normally uses:
The Dog-leash clip doesn't seem to be the right design

The O-rings on the clip and the one that the clip attaches to look pretty thin and flimsy compared to most Coach hardware

The rivets at the top of the leather pieces the oval metal pieces are attached to also look pretty small compared to the normal hardware.

I'm not getting a good feeling from that bag. Off to try and find photos...

ETA - That was easy - Brooklyn Shoppers have buckles on the front pockets, not turnlocks.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=...dmd=1&_ipg=100

Coach's official name is Legacy Leather Large Pocket Tote, style 7466.

It doesn't seem like they would have made a different pocket closure for the MFF versions, and you can still see the differences in the quality and thickness of the hardware. The one AlbertsLove asked about is fake. _



noshoepolish said:


> Post 29 has the MFF Brooklyn which has turnlocks.  It may be fake but let me see if I can find one that was on eBay or Bonanza.  The studs do look small on the one you are asking about.  They came in black  berry and a steel pebbled leather
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/rediscovering-mff-items-show-me-yours-760822-2.html
> 
> Here is the black:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5895a096dd
> 
> 
> Here is the berry:
> http://redclosetboutique.com/coach-handbags/coach-14043-leather-brooklyn-bag
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the metallic on ebay style number 14043:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-798-N...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257691db4f



Shoe, looks like you're right. I only searched for Brooklyn under Current, not Completed. I apologise. The hardware still looks wonky to me compared to what I'm familiar with but apparently it's genuine.

This is why I try to stick with authenticating only older styles.


----------



## noshoepolish

I see you came back.  Thanks.  I am under the weather so I am posting before reading.


----------



## Hyacinth

jaijai1012 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't know I needed that, it's my first time posting here thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921982



In bags made in 1994 or later, the style number is actually included in the serial number. It makes it MUCH easier to look up a style name when we have the number and the year it was made.

There are three slightly different names listed at Ebay so I'll pick one - Soho Mini Signature Large Flap Satchel seems to be the closest description to the actual style.


----------



## jaijai1012

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> In bags made in 1994 or later, the style number is actually included in the serial number. It makes it MUCH easier to look up a style name when we have the number and the year it was made.
> 
> There are three slightly different names listed at Ebay so I'll pick one - Soho Mini Signature Large Flap Satchel seems to be the closest description to the actual style.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## heavyslacker

I found this bag on Ebay and was hoping to get an ID on it so I could shop around for the best price. Thanks!


----------



## CoachVB

heavyslacker said:


> I found this bag on Ebay and was hoping to get an ID on it so I could shop around for the best price. Thanks!



Looks like it is a Garcia bag.  Only found one on eBay right now in current listings.  I found several in completed listings at the link below.  Good luck.

http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=coach+12704&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## heavyslacker

Thank you sooo much for your help!!!


----------



## Jessi319

Does anyone know anything about this little coin purse (from Italy of real Python)? I can't find much out about it, particularly its age or even what they retailed for. Considering how seriously pricey Python bags are, I imagine it was a pretty little penny but haven't found another one posted on tpf before. TIA!


----------



## whateve

Jessi319 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this little coin purse (from Italy of real Python)? I can't find much out about it, particularly its age or even what they retailed for. Considering how seriously pricey Python bags are, I imagine it was a pretty little penny but haven't found another one posted on tpf before. TIA!


The shape of it is similar to my Madison card cases, but the dustbags that they came with say "The Madison Collection" on them. I would guess that it is from around the same time period, both because of the shape and because that is when they were making things in Italy, although I think they still make some items with exotic skins in Italy.


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Hello! 

I saw a Coach bag on a pop-up this morning with a link to coach.com.  When I went to find the bag, it was not on the website and now I can't find the pop-up. 

The bag was all leather, a deep tan or "luggage" color, and the leather was gathered and folded in a chevron like pattern.  

She was beautiful and I want her.   Please help!


----------



## ZSP

Just a quick question...I'm thinking of buying a glam tote...finally. LOL  I've seen many in the boutiques, Dillards and Macy's in leather and sateen but am not familiar with the canvas as in the Poppy Signature C Crosshatch Canvas version.  Is the canvas nice, easy to keep clean and is it as durable as the sateen?

Thanks...I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The shape of it is similar to my Madison card cases, but the dustbags that they came with say "The Madison Collection" on them. I would guess that it is from around the same time period, both because of the shape and because that is when they were making things in Italy, although I think they still make some items with exotic skins in Italy.



The python items are much more recent. It's probably no more than 5 or 6 years old, which is the earliest I can remember them using this style of python. They weren't using any snakeskin during the time the Madisons were being made.


----------



## Freak4Coach

DzzyButterfly said:


> Hello!
> 
> I saw a Coach bag on a pop-up this morning with a link to coach.com. When I went to find the bag, it was not on the website and now I can't find the pop-up.
> 
> The bag was all leather, a deep tan or "luggage" color, and the leather was gathered and folded in a chevron like pattern.
> 
> She was beautiful and I want her. Please help!


 
Is it possibly the Madison Diagonal and it comes in 2 sizes - style # 21318 or 21319?  The 21319 doesn't show a brass/tobacco option available like it does in the 21318 so it might be sold out.  You might call the 800 # or your local store.


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Freak4Coach said:


> Is it possibly the Madison Diagonal and it comes in 2 sizes - style # 21318 or 21319?  The 21319 doesn't show a brass/tobacco option available like it does in the 21318 so it might be sold out.  You might call the 800 # or your local store.



That is it! Thank you!


----------



## Freak4Coach

DzzyButterfly said:


> That is it! Thank you!


 
You are so welcome!  Glad I could help!


----------



## mang0

Does anybody happen to have any information on a name or style number associated with this capacity wristlet?  I cannot for the life of me find a similar style for reference.  Any help is appreciated!

Thanks.  

EDIT:  I may have found it.  It looks like the Carly wristlet, but I'm just not sure of the *style number*.


----------



## Phiomega

Can anyone help me ID this bag? It is my first Coach bag, bought in 2005...


----------



## Hyacinth

Phiomega said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag? It is my first Coach bag, bought in 2005...
> View attachment 1926449



Post a photo of the creed patch.


----------



## Phiomega




----------



## ZSP

Maybe I posed my question in the wrong place.  Will try someplace else.





ZSP said:


> Just a quick question...I'm thinking of buying a glam tote...finally. LOL  I've seen many in the boutiques, Dillards and Macy's in leather and sateen but am not familiar with the canvas as in the Poppy Signature C Crosshatch Canvas version.  Is the canvas nice, easy to keep clean and is it as durable as the sateen?
> 
> Thanks...I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Hyacinth

Nm.


----------



## Hyacinth

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 1926469



Thanks for the extra photo. It was called a Leather Soft Duffle.


----------



## Phiomega

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for the extra photo. It was called a Leather Soft Duffle.



Thank you!


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth;[URL="tel:23176129" said:
			
		

> 23176129[/URL]]The python items are much more recent. It's probably no more than 5 or 6 years old, which is the earliest I can remember them using this style of python. They weren't using any snakeskin during the time the Madisons were being made.


thanks!  maybe I can dig through the Wayback machine for a post of her.


----------



## AutumnJade

I believe this is a Court bag. Can someone tell me what year it was made?

The photos aren't loading correctly....let me try to fix this and do it again


----------



## Vicki_H

Hello, first time user here.  Thanks in advance for your expertise!  Bottom line, real or fake?  She says trim is leather and lining is brown satin.  #M3U-729  not canvas - not sure what it is but I'm fairly certain she's selling a fake.







Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Vicki_H said:


> Hello, first time user here.  Thanks in advance for your expertise!  Bottom line, real or fake?  She says trim is leather and lining is brown satin.  #M3U-729  not canvas - not sure what it is but I'm fairly certain she's selling a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


The serial number is fake but without seeing it, we don't know if she gave it to you correctly. I don't think I have ever seen a style like this with coated canvas so it is probably fake. The zipper sticking out the end looks fake too.


----------



## whateve

AutumnJade said:


> I believe this is a Court bag. Can someone tell me what year it was made?
> 
> The photos aren't loading correctly....let me try to fix this and do it again


Photos are too small.


----------



## Vicki_H

whateve said:


> The serial number is fake but without seeing it, we don't know if she gave it to you correctly. I don't think I have ever seen a style like this with coated canvas so it is probably fake. The zipper sticking out the end looks fake too.


Thank you very much.  I did a lot of searching for the coated canvas bags put out by Coach and didn't find anything that looked like this bag.  In fact, I couldn't find any Coach bag that resembled this one, coated canvas or otherwise.

Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## whateve

Vicki_H said:


> Thank you very much.  I did a lot of searching for the coated canvas bags put out by Coach and didn't find anything that looked like this bag.  In fact, I couldn't find any Coach bag that resembled this one, coated canvas or otherwise.
> 
> Again, thanks for your help!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

Vicki_H said:


> Hello, first time user here.  Thanks in advance for your expertise!  Bottom line, real or fake?  She says trim is leather and lining is brown satin.  #M3U-729  not canvas - not sure what it is but I'm fairly certain she's selling a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The C pattern isn't centered right, the turnlocks are not from Coach, the "leather" is probably vinyl, the front zipper pull is wrong, the front zipper itself is crooked, and the serial number is bogus.

The off-center C pattern is a major red flag when it's on a Signature C style.


----------



## jm_freedom

Item: AUTHENTIC COACH HOBO HANDBAG PURSE BLACK LEATHER TRIM BLACK GRAY CANVAS  
Seller: officer-pistolas
Item #: 140870143855
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...6CiuoxbRxydqTXd0m8Nl88k=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The interior picture doesn't show the leather tag clearly enough.  Upon receipt and inspection of the the handbag, there are no numbers on that tag.  Stitching seems off as well.  Leather feels soft but flimsy.  Please let me know if additional pictures are needed.  Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

jm_freedom said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC COACH HOBO HANDBAG PURSE BLACK LEATHER TRIM BLACK GRAY CANVAS
> Seller: officer-pistolas
> Item #: 140870143855
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...6CiuoxbRxydqTXd0m8Nl88k=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The interior picture doesn't show the leather tag clearly enough.  Upon receipt and inspection of the the handbag, there are no numbers on that tag.  Stitching seems off as well.  Leather feels soft but flimsy.  Please let me know if additional pictures are needed.  Thanks so much.


In the future, post requests like this in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Shopping subforum. A bag this size would have numbers on the tag. I can tell that it is fake by the lining. Coach never used that lining, and you will never find a lining with C's on it on a bag that has C's on the outside. The seller accepts returns so you won't have to open a case, but insist that your shipping is paid for both ways.


----------



## Hyacinth

jm_freedom said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC COACH HOBO HANDBAG PURSE BLACK LEATHER TRIM BLACK GRAY CANVAS
> Seller: officer-pistolas
> Item #: 140870143855
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...6CiuoxbRxydqTXd0m8Nl88k=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The interior picture doesn't show the leather tag clearly enough.  Upon receipt and inspection of the the handbag, there are no numbers on that tag.  Stitching seems off as well.  Leather feels soft but flimsy.  Please let me know if additional pictures are needed.  Thanks so much.



Once again, the off-center C pattern is all that anyone needs to see to know it's fake. There are exceptions to the rule but almost all Sig C and most Op Art styles follow it. FAKE.

Please ask at the Authenticate This Coach forum BEFORE you buy. And contact the seller and insist on a full refund, it's badly-made and an obvious fake.


----------



## lostsol2006

whateve said:


> Sorry, I can't find a name for it. It was made in 2003, but I can't find any information about it.


 
Thanks!


----------



## glitterpear83

Can anyone ID the name of the colour of this Madison leather wristlet?  I think the item # is 41978.  Seller says "apple green" but I don't think that's an actual colour name.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COACH-Madsio..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e1eba6f#ht_685wt_920


----------



## sunspray

rynamyn said:
			
		

> Can anyone ID the name of the colour of this Madison leather wristlet?  I think the item # is 41978.  Seller says "apple green" but I don't think that's an actual colour name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COACH-Madsion-Wristlet-Medium-/271088269935?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e1eba6f#ht_685wt_920



Grass?


----------



## glitterpear83

sunspray said:


> Grass?



I think you're right.  Thanks!


----------



## jm_freedom

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> Once again, the off-center C pattern is all that anyone needs to see to know it's fake. There are exceptions to the rule but almost all Sig C and most Op Art styles follow it. FAKE.
> 
> Please ask at the Authenticate This Coach forum BEFORE you buy. And contact the seller and insist on a full refund, it's badly-made and an obvious fake.



Thank you!  I've had such good luck with bags recently that I got lazy and didn't authenticate  first. I didn't notice the off center C's from the pics but typically don't buy signature bags. I knew it was a fake the second I opened the box. Seller is working with me, so hope the return is without incident. Hate fakes!!


----------



## ameotia

Hello Coach experts, 
I am completely new at this. I own only one coach bag and don't think I even know the name of it! 
Anyway I hope this is the right place to post since I can't yet create a new thread.
I really would like some help!!
I saw a coach purse on a girl in las vegas and I have been looking everywhere for it.
I don't have a picture and I don't have a name or anything. Not even sure if it's a real coach.
But the bag was a shoulder bag and it looked like it was black and white but when you look closer there were really tiny Cs in black on white background. I think it was a leather bag too.
I feel stupid for not asking the lady there and then, but was just a little embarrassed. Anyway if anyone can give me a clue, find a picture or get me a name of the bag I would really appreciate it. It's like I'm obsessed with this bag and I'm not really a bag person! Please please help! TIA!


----------



## whateve

ameotia said:


> Hello Coach experts,
> I am completely new at this. I own only one coach bag and don't think I even know the name of it!
> Anyway I hope this is the right place to post since I can't yet create a new thread.
> I really would like some help!!
> I saw a coach purse on a girl in las vegas and I have been looking everywhere for it.
> I don't have a picture and I don't have a name or anything. Not even sure if it's a real coach.
> But the bag was a shoulder bag and it looked like it was black and white but when you look closer there were really tiny Cs in black on white background. I think it was a leather bag too.
> I feel stupid for not asking the lady there and then, but was just a little embarrassed. Anyway if anyone can give me a clue, find a picture or get me a name of the bag I would really appreciate it. It's like I'm obsessed with this bag and I'm not really a bag person! Please please help! TIA!


I can't think of any leather bag that has a pattern. What you describe sounds like fabric or it could be coated canvas. Some of the fabric bags have really tiny C's, like in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257728afbb
There


----------



## Daer

Anyone happen to know which purses these are? Seen them while passing by a store yesterday, couldn't stop to ask, so took a picture & went on. Can't seem to find them on the website~ unless i'm just bad at looking.


----------



## 4vryng

Daer said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to know which purses these are? Seen them while passing by a store yesterday, couldn't stop to ask, so took a picture & went on. Can't seem to find them on the website~ unless i'm just bad at looking.



Looks like the kisslock framed carryalls at the outlet. Outlet bags will not be on the website, so you won't find them there.


----------



## Daer

aw, alright. thank you!


----------



## moxie799

I was thinking the same as whateve - that it may be coated canvas/PVC and not leather.... Your post makes me think of the Penelope Op Art line, like the print on this Penelope Shopper (not my auction):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BLACK-WHITE-PENELOPE-OP-ART-SHOPPER-HANDBAG-13532-RETAILS-298-00-/261114553670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccba3e546&nma=true&si=de6vSv52%2BszgKlTUHknxxCLztxI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Is this close to what you're thinking...? I see it's white on black, though. Hmmm....



ameotia said:


> Hello Coach experts,
> I am completely new at this. I own only one coach bag and don't think I even know the name of it!
> Anyway I hope this is the right place to post since I can't yet create a new thread.
> I really would like some help!!
> I saw a coach purse on a girl in las vegas and I have been looking everywhere for it.
> I don't have a picture and I don't have a name or anything. Not even sure if it's a real coach.
> But the bag was a shoulder bag and it looked like it was black and white but when you look closer there were really tiny Cs in black on white background. I think it was a leather bag too.
> I feel stupid for not asking the lady there and then, but was just a little embarrassed. Anyway if anyone can give me a clue, find a picture or get me a name of the bag I would really appreciate it. It's like I'm obsessed with this bag and I'm not really a bag person! Please please help! TIA!





whateve said:


> I can't think of any leather bag that has a pattern. What you describe sounds like fabric or it could be coated canvas. Some of the fabric bags have really tiny C's, like in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257728afbb
> There


----------



## giovanna77

can any one ID this coach, Thank you


----------



## sunspray

giovanna77 said:
			
		

> can any one ID this coach, Thank you



Kristin signature satchel


----------



## giovanna77

sunspray said:


> Kristin signature satchel


Thank you. my first coach


----------



## AnVic

Hi!  I'm also a Coach lover.  This bag was a gift from my cousin long time ago and this has got me into Coach also but I'm wondering if  any of you knows the name of this lovely bag? thanks


----------



## mngo

Hello
I bought this bag from Hong Kongs outlet store .
I've not seen this model before actually.
Anyone knows?


----------



## Hyacinth

mngo said:


> Hello
> I bought this bag from Hong Kongs outlet store .
> I've not seen this model before actually.
> Anyone knows?



Please post photos of the inside of the price tag and of the creed patch and serial number. The name should also be on your store receipt.


----------



## katev

AnVic said:


> Hi! I'm also a Coach lover. This bag was a gift from my cousin long time ago and this has got me into Coach also but I'm wondering if any of you knows the name of this lovely bag? thanks


 
Pretty bag! 

Does the bag have a creed patch inside? If yes, what is the number on the creed?


----------



## AnVic

Thanks Katev.  Here's the creed patch.  I can't find even in eBay the name of this bag and even what year was this made.


----------



## katev

AnVic said:


> Thanks Katev.  Here's the creed patch. I can't find even in eBay the name of this bag and even what year was this made.


 
It was made in 2004. It is a boutique bag that was sold at the outlet. I believe that is a Soho Shoulder flap in (lilac?) suede with leather trim and antique brass hardware. The original retail price was $278. What a beauty!


----------



## AnVic

katev said:


> It was made in 2004. It is a boutique bag that was sold at the outlet. I believe that is a Soho Shoulder flap in (lilac?) suede with leather trim and antique brass hardware. The original retail price was $278. What a beauty!


Wow! Thanks Katev!  I didn't know that this pretty bag is now 8 years old!  and thanks for telling me also the price, that's already a bonus for me to know.  Thanks thanks.  She still looks new up to this day actually, it comes with a coach eraser and a little brush for the suede.

Oh and yeah i love the antique brass hardware on this bag.


----------



## mngo

Hyacinth said:


> Please post photos of the inside of the price tag and of the creed patch and serial number. The name should also be on your store receipt.



Pictures here ...


----------



## whateve

mngo said:


> Pictures here ...


It is a Madison Embossed Python Marielle Drawstring. Yours is a pilot bag, meaning it was released in a limited market before being produced in larger quantities.


----------



## mngo

whateve said:


> It is a Madison Embossed Python Marielle Drawstring. Yours is a pilot bag, meaning it was released in a limited market before being produced in larger quantities.



Pilot bag ? Are you able to tell from the tag / label?
It's odd cos i got it from the outlet actually. :


----------



## tannedsilk

mngo said:


> Pilot bag ? Are you able to tell from the tag / label?
> It's odd cos i got it from the outlet actually. :



The P at the end of the second set of numbers on the creed patch indicate it was a pilot bag.  Unsold boutique bags get sent to the outlet, you got a great find, congrats.


----------



## pawpmm

Hello,
   I am new to this forum...and so happy I found this glorious place!!! I did a thread search to no avail....is there a thread for "what is the difference" between two bags in the same style with different numbers?...ack....did that make sense?
   Have a great day!!


----------



## wingirl1234

coach please let me know if this picture comes out? I was wondering if this bag is authentic or not?


----------



## whateve

wingirl1234 said:


> coach please let me know if this picture comes out? I was wondering if this bag is authentic or not?


Totally fake. Whenever you see a picture with those numbers on it, it comes from one of the counterfeit websites.


----------



## whateve

pawpmm said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum...and so happy I found this glorious place!!! I did a thread search to no avail....is there a thread for "what is the difference" between two bags in the same style with different numbers?...ack....did that make sense?
> Have a great day!!


There isn't a thread for that. You should ask about the specific style numbers you are curious about. Often bags that are very similar will have different style numbers. There are a few threads that compare two specific bags, like the new and old Hailey.


----------



## whateve

What is this? Do you know what years it was made? It is 11 x 8 x 2 1/2. It has a removable shoulder strap and a pocket under the flap like a pocket purse, but there is no outside back pocket and the inside pocket has a zipper. The zipper pull isn't brass. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Do you have a name, style number and date for this wallet? It was made in India and there is no fabric lining. I also have another one just like this without the framed coin purse. Thanks!


----------



## CoachChris

whateve said:


> What is this? Do you know what years it was made? It is 11 x 8 x 2 1/2. It has a removable shoulder strap and a pocket under the flap like a pocket purse, but there is no outside back pocket and the inside pocket has a zipper. The zipper pull isn't brass. Thanks!


 
That looks like the Convertible Clutch from the late 80's to the early 90's.  No. 9635  $172.00


----------



## CoachChris

whateve said:


> Do you have a name, style number and date for this wallet? It was made in India and there is no fabric lining. I also have another one just like this without the framed coin purse. Thanks!


 
Could be the Checkbook case with tab. No.4881 $98.00  7 X 3 3/4


----------



## whateve

CoachChris said:


> That looks like the Convertible Clutch from the late 80's to the early 90's.  No. 9635  $172.00


Thanks! I knew that once but I forgot!



CoachChris said:


> Could be the Checkbook case with tab. No.4881 $98.00  7 X 3 3/4


Thanks. I think that is the one without the framed kisslock. Do you have any idea of what year it was made so I can try to find it the wayback machine?


----------



## CoachChris

whateve said:


> Thanks! I knew that once but I forgot!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think that is the one without the framed kisslock. Do you have any idea of what year it was made so I can try to find it the wayback machine?


 
1996-97 would be my guess?


----------



## whateve

CoachChris said:


> 1996-97 would be my guess?


Thanks. I was thinking around then because the later wallets all have fabric lining inside the pockets. It isn't on there for 1997 and they don't have anything for 1996 or earlier. Some of the wallets made around then were made of water buffalo. I wonder how I would know if this was water buffalo. The leather on the one without the kisslock is very thin. I think it is a different kind of leather than the kisslock version.


----------



## CoachChris

I didn't know they made Coach wallets in India......


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? Do you know what years it was made? It is 11 x 8 x 2 1/2. It has a removable shoulder strap and a pocket under the flap like a pocket purse, but there is no outside back pocket and the inside pocket has a zipper. The zipper pull isn't brass. Thanks!



It's called a Convertible Clutch, style number 9835 and probably made in the middle 1980s. It looks like the zipper pull was replaced.


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachChris said:


> I didn't know they made Coach wallets in India......



They do. And Vietnam, China and the Philippines. And older styles were made in even more places - almost everywhere except Korea.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Convertible Clutch, style number 9835 and probably made in the middle 1980s. It looks like the zipper pull was replaced.


Thanks.


----------



## CoachChris

Hyacinth said:


> They do. And Vietnam, China and the Philippines. And older styles were made in even more places - almost everywhere except Korea.


 
Thank You!  Good to know.  Now I am looking at my vintage wallets and I see where it was made in India!


----------



## mngo

tannedsilk said:


> The P at the end of the second set of numbers on the creed patch indicate it was a pilot bag.  Unsold boutique bags get sent to the outlet, you got a great find, congrats.



Wow thank you!


----------



## pawpmm

whateve said:


> There isn't a thread for that. You should ask about the specific style numbers you are curious about. Often bags that are very similar will have different style numbers. There are a few threads that compare two specific bags, like the new and old Hailey.



Ok thanks!! I am wondering what is different between the Mia 15741 and 15742? They seem to be the same size and hardware?


----------



## wingirl1234

whateve said:


> Totally fake. Whenever you see a picture with those numbers on it, it comes from one of the counterfeit websites.


 
This is suppose to be a outlet in reading somewhere. So the only place safe is to buy directly from  the coach store ? Are there other discount stores that sell coach bags?


----------



## whateve

CoachChris said:


> Thank You!  Good to know.  Now I am looking at my vintage wallets and I see where it was made in India!


I just bought a keychain at the outlet and it was made in India.


----------



## whateve

wingirl1234 said:


> This is suppose to be a outlet in reading somewhere. So the only place safe is to buy directly from  the coach store ? Are there other discount stores that sell coach bags?


Sometimes you can get them at places like Ross and TJ Maxx. You can get them at discounted prices at Coach Factory stores or on the Coach Factory Online Sale, that you have to be invited to. Department stores like Macy's, Nordstrom and Dillards sometimes have them on sale. Coach doesn't distribute their items to small retailers.


----------



## whateve

pawpmm said:


> Ok thanks!! I am wondering what is different between the Mia 15741 and 15742? They seem to be the same size and hardware?


They aren't the same size. 15741 is the larger one at 13 x 15 x 6. 15742 measures 13 x 12 x 5.


----------



## AutumnJade

Let me try this again, new pics. Hopefully these will work.


----------



## AutumnJade

AutumnJade said:
			
		

> Let me try this again, new pics. Hopefully these will work.



I believe this is a court bag; if someone can identify the year.


----------



## whateve

autumnjade said:


> i believe this is a court bag; if someone can identify the year.


1998.


----------



## pawpmm

whateve said:
			
		

> They aren't the same size. 15741 is the larger one at 13 x 15 x 6. 15742 measures 13 x 12 x 5.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## AutumnJade

whateve said:
			
		

> 1998.



Thanks!


----------



## ofcoursenot

Hi everyone! I am brand new and I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I found this thread via Google.

So, I've never been really into purses. But last year, I was at a consignment shop and found a really great leather purse for $20. It was the perfect size for me (at the time), so I bought it and left. It looked vintage-y and I loved it.

When I got home, I noticed that the paper price tag the shop had affixed to the strap said that this was a Coach bag. Wow, I'd thought. I'd heard of Coach, but knew nothing about them other than that I don't really like their new fancy bags with the C's all over them. I wore the bag for a year and never questioned whether or not it was actually a Coach.

I grew to love the bag, and found myself wanting to buy a similar bag that's just slightly larger. After researching a Coach bag on EBay (so I could determine HOW to look up a similar bag), I realized that my "Coach" purse has no creed or stamp inside. It's a great bag, but now I'm doubting its authenticity. And even if it IS authentic, I have no idea what the style name would be. I've found a lot of similar-but-not-exact styles on eBay. 

Can anyone help? I'm posting from an iPad, so I will attach pics in my next post in a minute or two.

Thanks!


----------



## ofcoursenot

ofcoursenot said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I am brand new and I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I found this thread via Google.
> 
> So, I've never been really into purses. But last year, I was at a consignment shop and found a really great leather purse for $20. It was the perfect size for me (at the time), so I bought it and left. It looked vintage-y and I loved it.
> 
> When I got home, I noticed that the paper price tag the shop had affixed to the strap said that this was a Coach bag. Wow, I'd thought. I'd heard of Coach, but knew nothing about them other than that I don't really like their new fancy bags with the C's all over them. I wore the bag for a year and never questioned whether or not it was actually a Coach.
> 
> I grew to love the bag, and found myself wanting to buy a similar bag that's just slightly larger. After researching a Coach bag on EBay (so I could determine HOW to look up a similar bag), I realized that my "Coach" purse has no creed or stamp inside. It's a great bag, but now I'm doubting its authenticity. And even if it IS authentic, I have no idea what the style name would be. I've found a lot of similar-but-not-exact styles on eBay.
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm posting from an iPad, so I will attach pics in my next post in a minute or two.
> 
> Thanks!



As promised, pics.


----------



## whateve

ofcoursenot said:


> As promised, pics.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941238


The style is similar to a Coach companion flap if the measurements are about 8 by 8 inches. However, an authentic companion flap has a creed. I suspect that yours is a copy of a Coach design. If it doesn't say Coach anywhere on the bag, it probably isn't a Coach.


----------



## whateve

pawpmm said:


> Thank you so much!!





AutumnJade said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## ofcoursenot

whateve said:
			
		

> The style is similar to a Coach companion flap if the measurements are about 8 by 8 inches. However, an authentic companion flap has a creed. I suspect that yours is a copy of a Coach design. If it doesn't say Coach anywhere on the bag, it probably isn't a Coach.



That's about the right measurement. Thanks. I wasn't sure if there were any versions created without the creed and perhaps only a hang tag (which may have gotten lost, in my case). Either way, you're right -- the Companion Flap is identical, so thanks for the tip to start my research.


----------



## whateve

ofcoursenot said:


> That's about the right measurement. Thanks. I wasn't sure if there were any versions created without the creed and perhaps only a hang tag (which may have gotten lost, in my case). Either way, you're right -- the Companion Flap is identical, so thanks for the tip to start my research.


The earliest Coach bags didn't have a creed, just a metal plate on the inside with the word Coach on it or the word Coach embossed into the leather. However, this style isn't one of those early ones. As far as I know, this style wasn't made until the 90's.

Here is some information about creeds.
http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024


----------



## bbqluvr63

I hope someone can help me with this...and if it's been asked before I apologize because I couldn't find an answer.  What is the difference between style 9060 and 9816?  I could kick myself for getting rid of my black purse (#9060).  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Hyacinth

bbqluvr63 said:


> I hope someone can help me with this...and if it's been asked before I apologize because I couldn't find an answer.  What is the difference between style 9060 and 9816?  I could kick myself for getting rid of my black purse (#9060).  Thanks for any assistance.



Size and strap length


----------



## bbqluvr63

Hyacinth said:


> Size and strap length



Thanks so much Hyacinth....there isn't that much difference.  I guess I will be a cheapskate and order which ever one is cheaper.  I wish I could locate one at a thriftstore in my area....but no luck!


----------



## a1icia

I just purchased this purse off ebay.. I've had coach purses before.. I've purchased them from Macy's and the factory stores..

Serial number: L0993-F13963 

I'm looking for the Type of purse this is.. making sure its real.. also I want to find a wallet that matches the style 

I'm not sure if this is a no-no.. I'm new to this site.. but this is the pruse I just purchased
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310498509292?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

This will be the first time I've purchased one on ebay.. and this is the 4th to my collection.. all are black.. can't seem to move past the black


----------



## whateve

a1icia said:


> I just purchased this purse off ebay.. I've had coach purses before.. I've purchased them from Macy's and the factory stores..
> 
> Serial number: L0993-F13963
> 
> I'm looking for the Type of purse this is.. making sure its real.. also I want to find a wallet that matches the style
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a no-no.. I'm new to this site.. but this is the pruse I just purchased
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310498509292?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> This will be the first time I've purchased one on ebay.. and this is the 4th to my collection.. all are black.. can't seem to move past the black



There is no problem with posting a link to an auction you are interested in or have won. You just can't post a link to an item that you are selling.

Authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This thread in the shopping section.

This purse is a made for factory Hamptons Leather Satchel from 2009. The leather is pebbled.


----------



## Arizabif

Can anyone id this?  It isnt my auction, but I picked up an identical one at Savers today.  I am a sucker for suede bags, but this thing is so tiny!  I cant figure out what it would be used for.  Too small to be a shoulder bag, and too impractical for make up with suede, and the strap doesnt function well for a wristlet.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181023759450&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=96418810498


----------



## whateve

Arizabif said:


> Can anyone id this?  It isnt my auction, but I picked up an identical one at Savers today.  I am a sucker for suede bags, but this thing is so tiny!  I cant figure out what it would be used for.  Too small to be a shoulder bag, and too impractical for make up with suede, and the strap doesnt function well for a wristlet.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181023759450&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=96418810498



I think these were just called top handle pouches. Coach made this style in a bunch of materials. My daughter has a nylon one with a wipe-clean lining that works great as a make-up bag, but I think they were originally designed to be used as a small purse.


----------



## Arizabif

whateve said:


> I think these were just called top handle pouches. Coach made this style in a bunch of materials. My daughter has a nylon one with a wipe-clean lining that works great as a make-up bag, but I think they were originally designed to be used as a small purse.



Thanks!


----------



## Jessi319

Coach Musette?  
I'm not too worried about her authenticity, but just confirming that it is the Musette I've been longing for!    
The dimensions are about 16"H x 11.5W x 5"D and Strap drop at longest is about 16"


----------



## whateve

Arizabif said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> Coach Musette?
> I'm not too worried about her authenticity, but just confirming that it is the Musette I've been longing for!
> The dimensions are about 16"H x 11.5W x 5"D and Strap drop at longest is about 16"



I need to see the back of the bag, but from the old-style serial number it's a Musette. The Carrier Bag which is almost a twin to it wasn't introduced until around 1987.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> I need to see the back of the bag, but from the old-style serial number it's a Musette. The Carrier Bag which is almost a twin to it wasn't introduced until around 1987.



OK, here's a shot of the back :





thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> OK, here's a shot of the back :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much!



Yep, that's the only style it can be AFAIK. Congratulations!


----------



## giovanna77

can any one ID this Tote. I'm new to coach this is my second bag .I bought both from ebay, I think I got them a good price


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> OK, here's a shot of the back :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much!



gorgeous find!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I found one exactly like it at Goodwill. 

Not my listing: http://www.etsy.com/listing/111100132/vintage-coach-mahogany-full-flap


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> can any one ID this Tote. I'm new to coach this is my second bag .I bought both from ebay, I think I got them a good price



It looks like a signature stripe tote. Coach has made these every year for awhile. The newer ones are made for factory. The latest ones I've seen have a fabric stripe rather than the patent stripe. We need a picture of the creed to ID it exactly.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I found one exactly like it at Goodwill.
> 
> Not my listing: http://www.etsy.com/listing/111100132/vintage-coach-mahogany-full-flap



I bought one of these too at Saver's. I haven't found a name for it yet. Mine is so smoky that I haven't really looked at it yet. It is still airing out.


----------



## DemRam

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I found one exactly like it at Goodwill.
> 
> Not my listing: http://www.etsy.com/listing/111100132/vintage-coach-mahogany-full-flap





The Etsy bag is an authentic "Compact Pouch".

You will *need to post photos* of your bag in order to determine authenticity.


----------



## bakeacookie

DemRam said:


> The Etsy bag is an authentic "Compact Pouch".
> 
> You will *need to post photos* of your bag in order to determine authenticity.



Thank you! I actually thrifted this bag a few years ago, but I just started wondering what it was called.I think I did post on the authenticate this thread for it. Thanks again!


----------



## giovanna77

whateve said:


> It looks like a signature stripe tote. Coach has made these every year for awhile. The newer ones are made for factory. The latest ones I've seen have a fabric stripe rather than the patent stripe. We need a picture of the creed to ID it exactly.



Thank you, here is a picture


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> Thank you, here is a picture



This is the boutique version of the Signature Stripe Tote. It was made in 2008 for the full-price stores. I have the satchel version in plum. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## pmburk

I posted this in the "secondhand bargains" thread but am hoping someone here can identify this!

I picked this up at an estate sale last weekend for a song. It is marked made in New York City and I believe it is from the 1970s. It is very clean, and in good condition. I don't know what style it is, kind of a saddlebag with a flap, and I'm not sure of the color, either. A very light taupe brown - the pics actually look a little paler than real life (phone pics).


----------



## christinag

I've had this bag for awhile and haven't really used it much, was going to put it on feeBay - and realized I don't know what it's 'official' name is. I see it called a few different things in listings, and am getting even more confused. Am hoping I can buy a clue here  

Also - the creed patch has an "N" in a squared off circle stamped in the upper left corner - is that because it was from Nordie's (Rack if I remember correctly) ? I dug around a bit and couldn't find an answer for what the N stamp meant - hoping somewhere here can assist?

See photos.. in my possession...
Black C Signature Tote (I think is the name?)
Size Approx 11.5" L x 8.5" H
#F8J-6366

Thanks much for your help with this!

--- for some reason I am not seeing the pix I uploaded when I view my post using "Chrome", but see them okay in FireFox... ?? Let me know if I need to re-up -- thx


----------



## giovanna77

whateve said:


> This is the boutique version of the Signature Stripe Tote. It was made in 2008 for the full-price stores. I have the satchel version in plum. It is one of my favorites.


Thank you so much, Sorry I'm new to Coach, is there a difference between bags than are sold at coach stores / outlets and / or on line factory?


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> I've had this bag for awhile and haven't really used it much, was going to put it on feeBay - and realized I don't know what it's 'official' name is. I see it called a few different things in listings, and am getting even more confused. Am hoping I can buy a clue here
> 
> Also - the creed patch has an "N" in a squared off circle stamped in the upper left corner - is that because it was from Nordie's (Rack if I remember correctly) ? I dug around a bit and couldn't find an answer for what the N stamp meant - hoping somewhere here can assist?
> 
> See photos.. in my possession...
> Black C Signature Tote (I think is the name?)
> Size Approx 11.5" L x 8.5" H
> #F8J-6366
> 
> Thanks much for your help with this!



I don't know what the " N" means. This was called the Signature Small Carryall. It retailed for $278 in 2003. That's a 3, not an 8 in the creed.


----------



## litto

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It doesn't have a serial number though, and it might actually be fake, but just looking for some confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I don't know what the " N" means. This was called the Signature Small Carryall. It retailed for $278 in 2003. That's a 3, not an 8 in the creed.



Doh! Thanks, yes it is a 3, that was a typo, I was so busy freaking out about my uploaded photos not showing up for me that I didn't notice my error, sorry about that.

Thanks so much for the name help - I'm pretty sure the N stamp is a Nordstrom Rack thing, but.. just not totally positive...


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> Thank you so much, Sorry I'm new to Coach, is there a difference between bags than are sold at coach stores / outlets and / or on line factory?



There are lots of discussions on the forum about the difference between the bags sold at the Coach boutique stores and the factory stores. The purses sold at the boutique stores are priced higher and never go on sale, although some people get coupons that give them 25% off or $100 off of $300 several times a year. 

The factory stores, also called the outlets, sell both made for factory purses and purses that weren't sold in the boutique stores. Everything in the factory stores is discounted. The made for factory purses have a price on the price tag, but the purses are never sold for that amount. The made for factory purses often are styles that were previously popular in the boutique stores. Often you can get the same styles year after year, with little variation, in the factory stores. By contrast, the boutiques generally never rehash an old style, with the exception of the Coach classics.

Many people on the forum consider the made for factory purses to be inferior to the boutique purses. In reality, in some cases, the factory version is exactly the same as the boutique version. They don't usually make a factory version of the higher end boutique purses. You can tell the difference between a factory and boutique purse by looking at the style number on the creed. This is the part of the number after the dash. If it starts with an "F", it is a made for factory purse.

As far as online stores, there is Coach.com, which has the same merchandise as the boutique stores. There is also coachfactory.com, which has sales that are invitation only and sells the same stuff that is in the factory stores. Other than those two websites run by Coach, you can buy Coach products at major department stores and department store websites. The only websites besides the two official Coach websites that sell Coach are:
  Belk.com
º Bloomingdales.com
º Dillards.com
º LordandTaylor.com
º Macys.com
º Nordstrom.com
º VonMaur.com
º Coach.Ebay.com
Any other website that claims to be a Coach factory or retailer of Coach products most likely sells counterfeits.


----------



## whateve

litto said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It doesn't have a serial number though, and it might actually be fake, but just looking for some confirmation. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1954088



It looks like a top handle pouch. I don't know the exact name or style number. I don't see any reason to think it is fake.


----------



## litto

whateve said:


> It looks like a top handle pouch. I don't know the exact name or style number. I don't see any reason to think it is fake.


Yay thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

lakers77gb said:


> Does anyone know what type of bag i have im very curious please let me know also im asking because i need paypal so it is for sell for who ever is interested thanks



We need more photos especially of the patch and serial number inside the bag to see what style it is.

Also you cannot sell anything on this site, please remember that. And the forum members really aren't supposed to be quoting values. Once you know the name and style number of your bag, you can check Ebay and see what others have sold for. The only way to see what a bag is worth is to see what others have paid for the same kind of bag.


----------



## abbydooby

This bag was a "re-gift" and so not my style! The card inside just says Signature Collection, I was wondering if anyone here could tell me the exact name of this bag? TIA for you help!


----------



## glitterpear83

abbydooby said:


> This bag was a "re-gift" and so not my style! The card inside just says Signature Collection, I was wondering if anyone here could tell me the exact name of this bag? TIA for you help!



It's an Ashley Carryall, made for factory...  I'm not sure of the name of the print.  I have the same one but in all leather.


----------



## whateve

abbydooby said:


> This bag was a "re-gift" and so not my style! The card inside just says Signature Collection, I was wondering if anyone here could tell me the exact name of this bag? TIA for you help!



Ashley Signature Horse and Carriage Carryall. It was made for factory.


----------



## abbydooby

rynamyn said:


> It's an Ashley Carryall, made for factory...  I'm not sure of the name of the print.  I have the same one but in all leather.



Thank you!


----------



## abbydooby

whateve said:


> Ashley Signature Horse and Carriage Carryall. It was made for factory.



Thank you!


----------



## giovanna77

whateve said:


> There are lots of discussions on the forum about the difference between the bags sold at the Coach boutique stores and the factory stores. The purses sold at the boutique stores are priced higher and never go on sale, although some people get coupons that give them 25% off or $100 off of $300 several times a year.
> 
> The factory stores, also called the outlets, sell both made for factory purses and purses that weren't sold in the boutique stores. Everything in the factory stores is discounted. The made for factory purses have a price on the price tag, but the purses are never sold for that amount. The made for factory purses often are styles that were previously popular in the boutique stores. Often you can get the same styles year after year, with little variation, in the factory stores. By contrast, the boutiques generally never rehash an old style, with the exception of the Coach classics.
> 
> Many people on the forum consider the made for factory purses to be inferior to the boutique purses. In reality, in some cases, the factory version is exactly the same as the boutique version. They don't usually make a factory version of the higher end boutique purses. You can tell the difference between a factory and boutique purse by looking at the style number on the creed. This is the part of the number after the dash. If it starts with an "F", it is a made for factory purse.
> 
> As far as online stores, there is Coach.com, which has the same merchandise as the boutique stores. There is also coachfactory.com, which has sales that are invitation only and sells the same stuff that is in the factory stores. Other than those two websites run by Coach, you can buy Coach products at major department stores and department store websites. The only websites besides the two official Coach websites that sell Coach are:
> Belk.com
> º Bloomingdales.com
> º Dillards.com
> º LordandTaylor.com
> º Macys.com
> º Nordstrom.com
> º VonMaur.com
> º Coach.Ebay.com
> Any other website that claims to be a Coach factory or retailer of Coach products most likely sells counterfeits.




Thank you so much,happy Thanksgiving for you


----------



## carly24

Hello, can anyone ID this coach bag for me? Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160923664945&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:3160


----------



## CoachVB

carly24 said:


> Hello, does anyone know which coach bag this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160923664945&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:3160



Carly?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=carly+coach&_sacat=0


----------



## glitterpear83

carly24 said:


> Hello, can anyone ID this coach bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160923664945&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:3160



I think it's a Brooke.


----------



## whateve

carly24 said:


> Hello, can anyone ID this coach bag for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160923664945&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:3160





CoachVB said:


> Carly?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=carly+coach&_sacat=0





rynamyn said:


> I think it's a Brooke.



Yes, definitely a Brooke. Style #F17990.


----------



## Hyacinth

pmburk said:


> I posted this in the "secondhand bargains" thread but am hoping someone here can identify this!
> 
> I picked this up at an estate sale last weekend for a song. It is marked made in New York City and I believe it is from the 1970s. It is very clean, and in good condition. I don't know what style it is, kind of a saddlebag with a flap, and I'm not sure of the color, either. A very light taupe brown - the pics actually look a little paler than real life (phone pics).



We need measurements and a better description or photos so we can see the features like pockets and the shape of the strap.


----------



## kspurlock1

Hi can anyone tell me if these bags were full price or made for factory? How old are they? Can anyone identify? Thx!


----------



## whateve

kspurlock1 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if these bags were full price or made for factory? How old are they? Can anyone identify? Thx!



If they have a Z on the creed, they were made for stores like TJ Maxx. The styles are older. At one time, they were full price styles but these are versions made especially for these stores so they might be different from the originals. The Holiday Patchwork was originally made in 2007. I don't know when the Studded Nancy Satchel was originally made.


----------



## kspurlock1

whateve said:
			
		

> If they have a Z on the creed, they were made for stores like TJ Maxx. The styles are older. At one time, they were full price styles but these are versions made especially for these stores so they might be different from the originals. The Holiday Patchwork was originally made in 2007. I don't know when the Studded Nancy Satchel was originally made.



I didn't think coach made product for the maxx. This is the first time I have seen coach handbags in tjx.  Do u find it there frequently ?


----------



## whateve

kspurlock1 said:


> I didn't think coach made product for the maxx. This is the first time I have seen coach handbags in tjx.  Do u find it there frequently ?



I don't have a TJ Maxx near me so I don't know how often they show up there. I think fairly often, based on the purses with a Z creed I see listed on ebay. I don't think they are made exclusively for TJ Maxx but they are made only for discount retailers. They may have these at Nordstrom Rack too.


----------



## MyInBag

LCD is laced


----------



## giovanna77

can anyone help me with this bag? Please. Is this style is factory made? could you give an idea how much cost?. thanks coach ladies


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> can anyone help me with this bag? Please. Is this style is factory made? could you give an idea how much cost?. thanks coach ladies



If you have it in your possession can you take a picture of the creed? It makes it much easier to identify.

It looks like style #F17182, made for factory. The price on the tag was probably $398, but it never sold for that much.


----------



## Shopgrl226

Hi! I'm having trouble identifying the style name of this coach I just picked up at a thrift store. Does anyone know about this bag? It's navy blue.


----------



## DemRam

Shopgrl226 said:


> Hi! I'm having trouble identifying the style name of this coach I just picked up at a thrift store. Does anyone know about this bag? It's navy blue.





Without measurements, I'm not positive - but it appears to be a "Scout Bag" which is style 9890.  (Measurements for the Scout are approximately 10 x 9 x 2).

That one would have been made pre-1994, though I'm not sure exactly when that style was introduced.

Wait for other opinions.


----------



## Shopgrl226

DemRam said:


> Without measurements, I'm not positive - but it appears to be a "Scout Bag" which is style 9890.  (Measurements for the Scout are approximately 10 x 9 x 2).
> 
> That one would have been made pre-1994, though I'm not sure exactly when that style was introduced.
> 
> Wait for other opinions.



Thanks! I think you must be right. I did some googling with that information and it appears that is indeed a Scout bag. It looks like these are a bit hard to come by - there aren't many at all on the auction sites.


----------



## Nekolassa

DemRam was so kind to authenticate, now I need someone who possibly knows what the name of this bag is, measurements, year and any other information is appreciated.  The creed dates this item to the 80's, early 90's right?  

Any experts?  

As always thank you and you rock

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130809573846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Nekolassa

Nekolassa said:


> DemRam was so kind to authenticate, now I need someone who possibly knows what the name of this bag is, measurements, year and any other information is appreciated.  The creed dates this item to the 80's, early 90's right?
> 
> Any experts?
> 
> As always thank you and you rock
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130809573846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I think I've got it, someone has a picture in the vintage forum, this is the standard tote, style 9680.  I hope I am right!


----------



## christinag

Would appreciate some help ID-ing two small older Coach (disco  ) bags, I've seen these styles before but don't have any idea what their official names/styles were..

Both are in my possession...

one is a zip top, approx 9" L x 7" H x 2" D, integral strap with apprx 22" drop, creed specifics: Made in New York City, USA #053-8029

other is a flap top w/ turnlock, approx 6" L x 7" H x 2.5 D, integral strap with apprx 21" drop, creed specifics: Made in the United States, #0407-338

Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Would appreciate some help ID-ing two small older Coach (disco  ) bags, I've seen these styles before but don't have any idea what their official names/styles were..
> 
> Both are in my possession...
> 
> one is a zip top, approx 9" L x 7" H x 2" D, integral strap with apprx 22" drop, creed specifics: Made in New York City, USA #053-8029
> 
> other is a flap top w/ turnlock, approx 6" L x 7" H x 2.5 D, integral strap with apprx 21" drop, creed specifics: Made in the United States, #0407-338
> 
> Thanks so much!



The second one looks like a scooter bag, #9893, but I'm not sure when they started making these.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Would appreciate some help ID-ing two small older Coach (disco  ) bags, I've seen these styles before but don't have any idea what their official names/styles were..
> 
> Both are in my possession...
> 
> one is a zip top, approx 9" L x 7" H x 2" D, integral strap with apprx 22" drop, creed specifics: Made in New York City, USA #053-8029
> 
> other is a flap top w/ turnlock, approx 6" L x 7" H x 2.5 D, integral strap with apprx 21" drop, creed specifics: Made in the United States, #0407-338
> 
> Thanks so much!



The top one might be a Zippered Pouch, style 9655 from the mid-1980s.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> The top one might be a Zippered Pouch, style 9655 from the mid-1980s.





whateve said:


> The second one looks like a scooter bag, #9893, but I'm not sure when they started making these.



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Mindy66

Hi there,

Wondering if you could help me with the name of my bag. Sorry for using this thread, but I was unable to start my own as I am new.

It is a small hobo style signature bag. The leather trim is a light brown. Metal is silver toned. Strap is a braided style of sorts. Just trying to figure out what her name is. ha.

Thanks in advance!

# is 10600

Thanks again,

Mindy


----------



## whateve

Mindy66 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondering if you could help me with the name of my bag. Sorry for using this thread, but I was unable to start my own as I am new.
> 
> It is a small hobo style signature bag. The leather trim is a light brown. Metal is silver toned. Strap is a braided style of sorts. Just trying to figure out what her name is. ha.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> # is 10600
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mindy



Does it look like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-10600...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
I suspect this is called Soho signature hobo.


----------



## Hyacinth

Mindy66 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondering if you could help me with the name of my bag. Sorry for using this thread, but I was unable to start my own as I am new.
> 
> It is a small hobo style signature bag. The leather trim is a light brown. Metal is silver toned. Strap is a braided style of sorts. Just trying to figure out what her name is. ha.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> # is 10600
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mindy



Just so you know, the ID This Coach and Authenticate This Coach threads are the ones you're _supposed to_ use. The only time you should be starting a new thread is if the subject and question are brand-new, otherwise please search the forum for other threads about the same subject and add to them unless the thread is old and out of date.

Also, pictures of the actual bag especially the creed and serial number are a HUGE help when identifying, and absolutely necessary when authenticating.


----------



## MauiWowie

Hi everyone, I need some help with ID'ing both of these Coach items. I appreciate any help I can get, thanks in advance!






Creed from larger bag.


----------



## whateve

MauiWowie said:


> Hi everyone, I need some help with ID'ing both of these Coach items. I appreciate any help I can get, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965602
> 
> 
> Creed from larger bag.



The smaller item is a signature mini skinny and the bag is a Legacy signature shoulder bag made for factory in 2008.


----------



## MauiWowie

whateve said:
			
		

> The smaller item is a signature mini skinny and the bag is a Legacy signature shoulder bag made for factory in 2008.



Thank you so much! Also, what was the retail price of the Legacy sig.shoulder bag?


----------



## whateve

MauiWowie said:


> Thank you so much! Also, what was the retail price of the Legacy sig.shoulder bag?



I have no idea. Since it was made for factory, it was never sold for the price on the tag. I imagine the tag price was around $300. It probably was sold for around $150.


----------



## Mindy66

Hi Whateve,

Yes, thank you. That is identical, other than the leather. Mine is even lighter than that "light" brown.

So, it's a Soho. Alrighty then. Just wasn't sure if perhaps it had a woman's name as some do, like Chelsea, etc..

Thanks so much for helping me.

Your time is appreciated!!

Mindy


----------



## whateve

Mindy66 said:


> Hi Whateve,
> 
> Yes, thank you. That is identical, other than the leather. Mine is even lighter than that "light" brown.
> 
> So, it's a Soho. Alrighty then. Just wasn't sure if perhaps it had a woman's name as some do, like Chelsea, etc..
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me.
> 
> Your time is appreciated!!
> 
> Mindy



You're welcome.


----------



## brittany1390

Does anyone know the name of this purse, I tried using the name the seller posted but it doesn't pull up any purses that look like this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159465661?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## whateve

brittany1390 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this purse, I tried using the name the seller posted but it doesn't pull up any purses that look like this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159465661?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



this looks like a large Maggie.


----------



## brittany1390

Thank you!


----------



## st.love

Hi there, could someone please identify this bag, I think it's the woven Laila but not positive?


----------



## ZSP

This is the only picture I have of this bag and don't even remember where I originally saw it....but I like it!  LOL  I'm thinking it's a new bag...maybe not even released yet.  Any ideas?  And, thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> This is the only picture I have of this bag and don't even remember where I originally saw it....but I like it!  LOL  I'm thinking it's a new bag...maybe not even released yet.  Any ideas?  And, thanks in advance.



This was in the Spring preview thread. I don't think there has been a style number posted for it yet.


----------



## Jessi319

Does anyone know of a true resource page or forum for I.D. ing and discussing Bonnie Cashin items?  It seems odd that such an iconic designer has nowhere to go for questions about her items and you ladies are truly the most knowledgeable as far as I know.  I am referring to this bag which is very "Coach"esque in so many ways.   It looks similar in design to a smaller bag I had ID'd a while back and can't seem to find in here, notably it's handle design which continues as a band around the bottom side of the bag. Plus the turnlock is the same.

Dimensions:  11"W x 8"H x 2.5" D (variable) and Strap drop 13" adjustable. But the lining is unlike anything I"ve seen.  Everything about it seems authentic but I just wonder what era it's from?  Did Coach do anything like this?   Here's a link to a flicker stream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/42077302@N07/sets/72157632183683877/


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey! Knowledgeable ladies!  PF has done over this forum and there is a yellow bucket bag on the page standing on its side. It has a front pocket and what looks like a strap going around under it.  Does anyone know the style of this bag and whether or not it is still around?  TIA!


----------



## BgaHolic

ZSP said:


> This is the only picture I have of this bag and don't even remember where I originally saw it....but I like it!  LOL  I'm thinking it's a new bag...maybe not even released yet.  Any ideas?  And, thanks in advance.



I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Never mind ladies!! I checked out the spring preview you mentioned and found it there. I'm really loving Coach's bags!!!


----------



## noshoepolish

Hi.  Can anyone give the the name and appx date this was made.  Measures 14x12.5x4.  Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Jessi319 said:


> Does anyone know of a true resource page or forum for I.D. ing and discussing Bonnie Cashin items?  It seems odd that such an iconic designer has nowhere to go for questions about her items and you ladies are truly the most knowledgeable as far as I know.  I am referring to this bag which is very "Coach"esque in so many ways.   It looks similar in design to a smaller bag I had ID'd a while back and can't seem to find in here, notably it's handle design which continues as a band around the bottom side of the bag. Plus the turnlock is the same.
> 
> Dimensions:  11"W x 8"H x 2.5" D (variable) and Strap drop 13" adjustable. But the lining is unlike anything I"ve seen.  Everything about it seems authentic but I just wonder what era it's from?  Did Coach do anything like this?   Here's a link to a flicker stream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/42077302@N07/sets/72157632183683877/



Someone asked about this same bag (I think it was the same - it had the same lining) a few weeks ago on the authenticate thread. The seller had mentioned a date for it but her reasoning for dating the bag wasn't very reliable.


----------



## pittcat

ZSP said:


> This is the only picture I have of this bag and don't even remember where I originally saw it....but I like it!  LOL  I'm thinking it's a new bag...maybe not even released yet.  Any ideas?  And, thanks in advance.



I'm looking for the name and style number of this one too! I was doing a random search on eBay for legacy items and found the listing below for a bag that looks very similar. NMA and I don't know if its authentic but maybe it will be part of the hamptons collection if so?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b671ce6a

Any input from those who know better than me is appreciated!!


----------



## whateve

pittcat said:


> I'm looking for the name and style number of this one too! I was doing a random search on eBay for legacy items and found the listing below for a bag that looks very similar. NMA and I don't know if its authentic but maybe it will be part of the hamptons collection if so?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b671ce6a
> 
> Any input from those who know better than me is appreciated!!



The one posted on this thread is part of the new Spring collection. This Hampton's is similar in style. Both are inspired by Gucci's Jackie bag that was created in the 60's and is still being made today.


----------



## pittcat

whateve said:


> The one posted on this thread is part of the new Spring collection. This Hampton's is similar in style. Both are inspired by Gucci's Jackie bag that was created in the 60's and is still being made today.



Thanks whateve! I did see this in the spring preview thread and I was glad to see someone else posted about it and I was hoping there might be an idea of when it will be released because I wouldn't even know what to ask for if I called customer service or jax but thought maybe that listing would give me at least a collection to reference? I saw some of the other items from the preview have shown up on the website, so I guess I will have to just keep checking the website! I just googled the Jackie bag - thanks for posting that - wow they are really similar! It's probably a good thing it would be very hard for me to see that bag in person! It's not exactly in my price range


----------



## ZSP

Originally Posted by ZSP 
This is the only picture I have of this bag and don't even remember where I originally saw it....but I like it! LOL I'm thinking it's a new bag...maybe not even released yet. Any ideas? And, thanks in advance.

http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/w...ng-2013-34.jpg




whateve said:


> This was in the Spring preview thread. I don't think there has been a style number posted for it yet.



Thank you so much!  I can hardly wait to see it in real life.  I sold a similar earlier version in signature and I regret it.  This bag will make me happy again.


----------



## whateve

pittcat said:


> Thanks whateve! I did see this in the spring preview thread and I was glad to see someone else posted about it and I was hoping there might be an idea of when it will be released because I wouldn't even know what to ask for if I called customer service or jax but thought maybe that listing would give me at least a collection to reference? I saw some of the other items from the preview have shown up on the website, so I guess I will have to just keep checking the website! I just googled the Jackie bag - thanks for posting that - wow they are really similar! It's probably a good thing it would be very hard for me to see that bag in person! It's not exactly in my price range



Every time I go to Las Vegas, I stop in the Gucci store and look at the Jackie bags! The really nice ones have leather lining. My favorite is a brown suede but I can't get myself to put that much money into one bag. Then I would feel obligated to carry it for years to get my money's worth. The used ones on Ebay don't usually sell for very much. You can get a pretty nice one between $150 to $400.

Without a style number, I don't think an SA or JAX will be able to help you. As far as which collection, it will be in, no one knows. Just because something looks like it belongs in a certain collection doesn't mean that Coach will do the logical thing.

I think someone posted that they owned the earlier version of this bag and it was a pain using the closure so that is something to consider.


----------



## greeneyedgirl

*Hi, I am looking for a working Coach Down-Drill Link! Is there one available at this time?*



Thanks so much!
Julie


----------



## whateve

greeneyedgirl said:


> *Hi, I am looking for a working Coach Down-Drill Link! Is there one available at this time?*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Julie



A tpfer made this site: http://divergenceunlimited.org/coach/ which makes it easy.


----------



## Hyacinth

noshoepolish said:


> Hi.  Can anyone give the the name and appx date this was made.  Measures 14x12.5x4.  Thanks.



It looks like a Zipper Tote, style 9785 from around 1987.


----------



## noshoepolish

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Zipper Tote, style 9785 from around 1987.



Thanks!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Need your help ID'ing this bag - given to me by a friend because she got it as a gift and didn't use it and well, I didn't use it either because it really is much smaller than what I tend to carry - even to a party. It still has the pockets packed with Coach tissue and the care card inside (just no original tags  )   

The back of the hangtag says Coach Archive Limited Edition, No G0873-13044. About 8" x 9" - turnlock pocket on each side which opens to Legacy lining. Thinking of selling it on eBay but haven't see any of these bags so I'm not sure what I should list it at - a name/collection would really help. I think it would be the perfect Christmas party purse but I'm not going to any this year!


----------



## whateve

Belleetbonne said:


> Need your help ID'ing this bag - given to me by a friend because she got it as a gift and didn't use it and well, I didn't use it either because it really is much smaller than what I tend to carry - even to a party. It still has the pockets packed with Coach tissue and the care card inside (just no original tags  )
> 
> The back of the hangtag says Coach Archive Limited Edition, No G0873-13044. About 8" x 9" - turnlock pocket on each side which opens to Legacy lining. Thinking of selling it on eBay but haven't see any of these bags so I'm not sure what I should list it at - a name/collection would really help. I think it would be the perfect Christmas party purse but I'm not going to any this year!



That is so cute! Here is a place where it was revealed on tpf. [http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/le...-wristlets-wallets-493808-7.html#post13317635
It is probably called something like Legacy Framed Kisslock Purse.


----------



## Belleetbonne

whateve said:


> That is so cute! Here is a place where it was revealed on tpf. [http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/le...-wristlets-wallets-493808-7.html#post13317635
> It is probably called something like Legacy Framed Kisslock Purse.



Thank you for such a quick reply! I've been stalking it on eBay just to see if I could get more info and nothing has shown up for over 3 months now. Even a google search using different names has been fruitless - this helps a little! 

I think you're right - Legacy Framed Kisslock might work


----------



## whateve

Belleetbonne said:


> Thank you for such a quick reply! I've been stalking it on eBay just to see if I could get more info and nothing has shown up for over 3 months now. Even a google search using different names has been fruitless - this helps a little!
> 
> I think you're right - Legacy Framed Kisslock might work



You're welcome! I'm a sucker for adorable little bags!


----------



## giovanna77

please help. Id this bag. thanks


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> please help. Id this bag. thanks



It is a signature gallery tote. There was one made in 2006 with style #10384. There were probably versions made for factory. There are also many fakes of this style.

If at all possible, please include a picture of the creed when asking for information. It makes it much easier!


----------



## giovanna77

thanks I have more pics. But I just asked for the inside tag


----------



## BeenBurned

giovanna77 said:


> thanks I have more pics. But I just asked for the inside tag



It might be 10384. I'm not sure I'm reading the serial number correctly. (ETA: I just realized that's the style number Whateve suggested that it was.)


----------



## Hyacinth

giovanna77 said:


> please help. Id this bag. thanks



The style number could be 10631 which matches Coach's photo. I don't know the exact name though.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The style number could be 10631 which matches Coach's photo. I don't know the exact name though.



I think I need to borrow your eyes.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> The style number could be 10631 which matches Coach's photo. I don't know the exact name though.





BeenBurned said:


> I think I need to borrow your eyes.



That's just about the only part of me that still works - sometimes.


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Hyacinth said:


> The style number could be 10631 which matches Coach's photo. I don't know the exact name though.


It is a older Coach Sig Gallery Tote.


----------



## Jerseygirl02

st.love said:


> Hi there, could someone please identify this bag, I think it's the woven Laila but not positive?


That is a elevated woven Kristin bag


----------



## Jerseygirl02

giovanna77 said:


> can anyone help me with this bag? Please. Is this style is factory made? could you give an idea how much cost?. thanks coach ladies


Denim Gallery Tote. Factory made from about 2 years ago.


----------



## kimberleyg

Does anyone know the name and style number for this bag?






Thanks for any info!


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's on the coach website


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> It's on the coach website



Nvr mind that's not it... My bad.. Back to looking


----------



## Bag Fetish

kimberleyg said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name and style number for this bag?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Check the spring summer thread it's in there


----------



## whateve

It is coming in Spring. I don't think anyone knows the number yet.


----------



## giovanna77

whateve said:


> It is a signature gallery tote. There was one made in 2006 with style #10384. There were probably versions made for factory. There are also many fakes of this style.
> 
> If at all possible, please include a picture of the creed when asking for information. It makes it much easier!


do you know if the straps are adjustables? thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

giovanna77 said:


> do you know if the straps are adjustables? thanks



Well, they have buckles and holes for the buckles so it seems like a safe guess to say that they are.


----------



## watk6022

Hi, I remember seeing this tote in the spring and thinking I needed it. I forgot about it until now, now I can't recall any information about the bag except I need it! Please help 

http://reviews.coach.com/9059/105022/coach-poppy-horse-and-carriage-large-tote-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## whateve

watk6022 said:


> Hi, I remember seeing this tote in the spring and thinking I needed it. I forgot about it until now, now I can't recall any information about the bag except I need it! Please help
> 
> http://reviews.coach.com/9059/105022/coach-poppy-horse-and-carriage-large-tote-reviews/reviews.htm



The link doesn't work.


----------



## Hyacinth

watk6022 said:


> Hi, I remember seeing this tote in the spring and thinking I needed it. I forgot about it until now, now I can't recall any information about the bag except I need it! Please help
> 
> http://reviews.coach.com/9059/105022/coach-poppy-horse-and-carriage-large-tote-reviews/reviews.htm



This might be the bag. It's no longer in stock. Trying to find a style number for it.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...arriage+tote&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS363US350&ct=clnk

ETA - Maybe style 19024? AboutSales had one listed last February. Poppy Horse & Carriage Large Suede Tote Brown 19024 $458
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...arge-Suede-Tote-Brown-19024-458-/370579679217


----------



## whateve

What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...qGr3qJ4GM8awvNizzcO2mhE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...qGr3qJ4GM8awvNizzcO2mhE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> thanks



I don't know, but if anyone knows the name, please post it. I've been trying to figure out what it was called for a while . "A Willis With Curves" doesn't quite cut it. (It's amazing how much it looks like the New Willis, isn't it?)    

The only potential name anywhere was "Sherbourne" but I'm very leery about using that, it sounds as if someone may have mixed it up with a Shelbourne. I'll dig through my catalogs one more time and see if maybe I missed it. Here are a few more pics I've found in the last year:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I don't know, but if anyone knows the name, please post it. I've been trying to figure out what it was called for a while . "A Willis With Curves" doesn't quite cut it. (It's amazing how much it looks like the New Willis, isn't it?)
> 
> The only potential name anywhere was "Sherbourne" but I'm very leery about using that, it sounds as if someone may have mixed it up with a Shelbourne. I'll dig through my catalogs one more time and see if maybe I missed it. Here are a few more pics I've found in the last year:



It seems odd to me that they made this at the same time they were making the Willis. They are so similar, even in size. Maybe it was an experiment to see which shape sold better, like a pilot bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It seems odd to me that they made this at the same time they were making the Willis. They are so similar, even in size. Maybe it was an experiment to see which shape sold better, like a pilot bag.



I think they figured out that they had too many styles with similar shapes. It looks like this was only made in 1996, and not for very long. (I tried 4 catalogs from that year and it's not in any of them or in an early 1997 book either). When you look through the 1996 books, it seems like half the styles were curved or had rounded sides, so I guess this style was the one that was made redundant since it was probably one of the last ones to be introduced.


----------



## giovanna77

Hyacinth said:


> The style number could be 10631 which matches Coach's photo. I don't know the exact name though.


you are correct , what year this style was made,. thank you


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> you are correct , what year this style was made,. Thank you



2006


----------



## timetoshop2012

I Received This Wristlet Today In The Mail, But I Am Not Sure Of The Item # Or Even What the Name of This Wristlet Is.

If Anyone knows, please let me know! 

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## whateve

timetoshop2012 said:


> I Received This Wristlet Today In The Mail, But I Am Not Sure Of The Item # Or Even What the Name of This Wristlet Is.
> 
> If Anyone knows, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks In Advance!



I can't find it but I think it is part of the Hampton's Weekend collection, probably around 2005.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You.



whateve said:


> I can't find it but I think it is part of the Hampton's Weekend collection, probably around 2005.


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> I Received This Wristlet Today In The Mail, But I Am Not Sure Of The Item # Or Even What the Name of This Wristlet Is.
> 
> If Anyone knows, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks In Advance!



8698 double pocket satin wristlet


----------



## timetoshop2012

BeenBurned said:


> 8698 double pocket satin wristlet



Thanks So Much!


----------



## whateve

I have a question about this goldfish charm: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-R...532&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=160910114379&

I have seen it on the forum with a keyring like in this listing and with just a small dogleash clip. Were these made at the same time? What are the style numbers for each? Thanks


----------



## noshoepolish

It came in a charm and a key fob.  Not sure about how far apart.



whateve said:


> I have a question about this goldfish charm: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-R...532&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=160910114379&
> 
> I have seen it on the forum with a keyring like in this listing and with just a small dogleash clip. Were these made at the same time? What are the style numbers for each? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a question about this goldfish charm: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-R...532&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=160910114379&
> 
> I have seen it on the forum with a keyring like in this listing and with just a small dogleash clip. Were these made at the same time? What are the style numbers for each? Thanks



The keychain is style *6522*.

According to this post, the charm was MFF and the style number is *92268*: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...lection-michellejy-497988-5.html#post12255095

*ETA*: If you purchase, please ******************. This was a "well" faked item.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The keychain is style *6522*.
> 
> According to this post, the charm was MFF and the style number is *92268*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...lection-michellejy-497988-5.html#post12255095
> 
> *ETA*: If you purchase, please ******************. This was a "well" faked item.



Thanks for that link - what an amazing collection!



noshoepolish said:


> It came in a charm and a key fob.  Not sure about how far apart.



Thank you!


----------



## giovanna77

Please Id this bag, thanks


----------



## Bag Fetish

giovanna77 said:
			
		

> Please Id this bag, thanks



That is a ergo tote.. 
Search eBay... Ergo tote


----------



## chica1

Can someone id this bag pleeaassseee?  I saw it in the Fall 2012 but no name or style number attached. TIA!


----------



## whateve

chica1 said:


> Can someone id this bag pleeaassseee?  I saw it in the Fall 2012 but no name or style number attached. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1996520



Legacy Basket Clutch #48012


----------



## MKB0925

I was in the grocery store and this woman had a gun metal leather coach bag. It did not the coach emblem on it just the word "Coach" written across the top of it similar to a soho hobo from awhile back but it was was much taller.  And I think it may have had an outside zipper in the back.

Any ideas?


----------



## KiraBelle

Greetings, Coachies, I'd like to learn anything I can about this cute little bag I bought a few years ago (probably on eBay; don't remember).  It's about eight inches tall and seven inches wide, and I haven't been able to figure out the style, though the s/n would indicate it was probably late 80s/early 90s (?).  I'd welcome any clues or a positive ID. I can take more photos if there are details you'd like to see more clearly.  Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

KiraBelle said:


> Greetings, Coachies, I'd like to learn anything I can about this cute little bag I bought a few years ago (probably on eBay; don't remember).  It's about eight inches tall and seven inches wide, and I haven't been able to figure out the style, though the s/n would indicate it was probably late 80s/early 90s (?).  I'd welcome any clues or a positive ID. I can take more photos if there are details you'd like to see more clearly.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1998998
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998999
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999000



It was called a Dixon Mini, style number 4124 from the Lightweight Collection and probably from around 1992.


----------



## jemc2010

Does anybody know the name of this bag, or what decade it is from, or whether it looks to be authentic? I google-searched what the seller claims is the name, and also "4027" from the creed stamp, but didn't find anything remotely resembling this bag. I recently fell in love with Coach and I'm young, so I don't now much at all about vintage Coach bags. I love it, but I'm not willing to spend $110 if it is red-flagged by knowledgeable people as likely to be a knockoff or fake. Thanks a bunch for any help! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271109597925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## whateve

jemc2010 said:


> Does anybody know the name of this bag, or what decade it is from, or whether it looks to be authentic? I google-searched what the seller claims is the name, and also "4027" from the creed stamp, but didn't find anything remotely resembling this bag. I recently fell in love with Coach and I'm young, so I don't now much at all about vintage Coach bags. I love it, but I'm not willing to spend $110 if it is red-flagged by knowledgeable people as likely to be a knockoff or fake. Thanks a bunch for any help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271109597925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Style #4027 is called a Monterey Bucket and it looks like this bag. According to the creed, it was made in 1994. I can't authenticate it because I'm not entirely familiar with this style. You should post your request in the Authenticate this Coach thread in the Shopping section.


----------



## jemc2010

whateve said:


> Style #4027 is called a Monterey Bucket and it looks like this bag. According to the creed, it was made in 1994. I can't authenticate it because I'm not entirely familiar with this style. You should post your request in the Authenticate this Coach thread in the Shopping section.


Thank you!


----------



## KiraBelle

Hyacinth said:
			
		

> It was called a Dixon Mini, style number 4124 from the Lightweight Collection and probably from around 1992.



Thank you so much!  I appreciate being able to put a name to it.


----------



## Tori

I found this bag today at a thrift store for $15.  The creed is stamped Coach Leatherware and Made in New York City, USA.  It has a long strap,but I had it soaking when I took the picture.   There is a zippered pocket inside that goes all the way to the bottom and is attached.  The last pic shows the bag after being soaked.   Just wanted to show the pocket under the front flap.  

Any help id'ing the style and possible date would be great!     Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tori said:


> I found this bag today at a thrift store for $15.  The creed is stamped Coach Leatherware and Made in New York City, USA.  It has a long strap,but I had it soaking when I took the picture.   There is a zippered pocket inside that goes all the way to the bottom and is attached.  The last pic shows the bag after being soaked.   Just wanted to show the pocket under the front flap.
> 
> Any help id'ing the style and possible date would be great!     Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2000535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000538



It's a Saddlery Bag style 9535 from the mid-1980s.


----------



## annie1

It's $1,000 and is butterfly something   Thanks I gave checked the coach site


----------



## EvanCat

I am not clear on your posting but do you mean this?


Coach Dragonfly Legacy Anna Sui 21182






Also its not $1000 its $798


----------



## annie1

EvanCat said:
			
		

> I am not clear on your posting but do you mean this?
> 
> Coach Dragonfly Legacy Anna Sui 21182
> 
> Also its not $1000 its $798



Yes that's the bag. Is if still available ???


----------



## yellowbernie

annie1 said:


> Yes that's the bag. Is if still available ???


There's a new one on the bay right now for sale.


----------



## Brwneyed1

I saw a beauty the other day it was a Large royal blue color . I'm not sure what kind of coach it was. i was a solid color and about 15 inches long.


----------



## annie1

yellowbernie said:
			
		

> There's a new one on the bay right now for sale.



Thanks.  I don't have much luck on eBay since I have not seen it IRL


----------



## katev

I saw this Anna Sui duffle at my local coach boutique yesterday (Oak Brook IL). It was $1000 ($750 with PCE). I put it on my shoulder and walked around with it for awhile. It was absolutely gorgeous but incredibly heavy - I mean that it was heavy while it was empty! Also the strap was super long. I am short and the strap was way too long for me. I don't know if the strap can be adjusted to make it shorter.


----------



## katev

annie1 said:


> It's $1,000 and is butterfly something   Thanks I gave checked the coach site





EvanCat said:


> I am not clear on your posting but do you mean this?
> 
> 
> Coach Dragonfly Legacy Anna Sui 21182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its not $1000 its $798





annie1 said:


> Yes that's the bag. Is if still available ???





yellowbernie said:


> There's a new one on the bay right now for sale.





katev said:


> I saw this Anna Sui duffle at my local coach boutique yesterday (Oak Brook IL). It was $1000 ($750 with PCE). I put it on my shoulder and walked around with it for awhile. It was absolutely gorgeous but incredibly heavy - I mean that it was heavy while it was empty! Also the strap was super long. I am short and the strap was way too long for me. I don't know how much the strap can be adjusted to make it shorter.



If you want to see lots of Coach stock photos of the black and cognac Anna Sui Coach duffle bags, go to Mang0's drill-down search tool at the link below and search on the style numbers. 

Just insert the style number, you don't need to put in any codes for color or hardware.  Click on each photo to enlarge it. Good luck!

21182 (black)
21187 (cognac)

http://divergenceunlimited.org/coach/


----------



## EvanCat

annie1 said:


> Thanks.  I don't have much luck on eBay since I have not seen it IRL



I think it may be sold out but yes there are a few on ebay. And there are some reveals on here that you could see how it looks on real people. Last thing you could do is call JAX and see if its available.


----------



## Tori

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Saddlery Bag style 9535 from the mid-1980s.



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

yellowbernie said:


> There's a new one on the bay right now for sale.



There are several (5) listings:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...5573.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+sui+&_sacat=169291


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I saw this Anna Sui duffle at my local coach boutique yesterday (Oak Brook IL). It was $1000 ($750 with PCE). I put it on my shoulder and walked around with it for awhile. It was absolutely gorgeous but incredibly heavy - I mean that it was heavy while it was empty! Also the strap was super long. I am short and the strap was way too long for me. I don't know if the strap can be adjusted to make it shorter.



The strap is adjustable and can be doubled just like on all the duffles. The dragonfly is heavy empty too but not as heavy as this one.


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> Thanks.  I don't have much luck on eBay since I have not seen it IRL



It's a stunning bag.... if I ONLY could keep 2 bags this Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle would be one & my LV Artsy would be the second....thats how much I LOVE this bag!


----------



## jemc2010

Any idea what this is called? There's no creed or number (as with many wristlets). I think it's cute and I got it cheap, but I'm curious what it is. The hanging paper tag is just from the secondhand shop I bought it from. There are no pockets at all inside, just a tiny black fabric tag that says "Made in China". Thanks 

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S92aNCFWKe8/UOEjDhgp5SI/AAAAAAAAAmE/jyzdlPOX9tg/s543/039996E3-D889-40B6-BD7D-731F346C327D.JPG
lh6.googleusercontent.com/-T3q10Ks8xUU/UOEjGkz65DI/AAAAAAAAAmU/_03re6z0Nl4/s543/29BEC965-1ED9-4DD5-A153-DCA452ED8CA3.JPG
lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1esQc_OZn-o/UOEjNHv0aOI/AAAAAAAAAm0/W8j_EBwXj0E/s543/587D9342-EF27-4B83-86F8-7B94E4286CFC.JPG
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8hUkSOMllN4/UOEjIgPPGUI/AAAAAAAAAmc/PJrx8G8ImIs/s543/428FD1AB-4086-49EB-9EBC-1E19F9E34242.JPG
lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Po4BFYxfYno/UOEjOWCJ67I/AAAAAAAAAm8/RGNz6OZeKpw/s543/4F59DB8A-D0B9-4BBE-97D3-3BE4E8D77113.JPG


----------



## eidyey

This please.

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095726.jpg

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095749.jpg


----------



## whateve

eidyey said:


> This please.
> 
> http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095726.jpg
> 
> http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095749.jpg



please include a picture of the creed (the embossed leather patch on the inside.)


----------



## eidyey

whateve said:


> please include a picture of the creed (the embossed leather patch on the inside.)



here,

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231111417.jpg

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

eidyey said:


> This please.
> 
> http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095726.jpg
> 
> http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231095749.jpg





whateve said:


> please include a picture of the creed (the embossed leather patch on the inside.)





eidyey said:


> here,
> 
> http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231111417.jpg
> 
> thanks!



Optic signature multi function tote. 

It can be used as a laptop tote or diaper bag and originally came with a changing pad.

This listing shows the pad:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Baby-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## eidyey

BeenBurned said:


> Optic signature multi function tote.
> 
> It can be used as a laptop tote or diaper bag and originally came with a changing pad.
> 
> This listing shows the pad:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Baby-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



thank you very much! happy new yr.


----------



## Hyacinth

jemc2010 said:


> Any idea what this is called? There's no creed or number (as with many wristlets). I think it's cute and I got it cheap, but I'm curious what it is. The hanging paper tag is just from the secondhand shop I bought it from. There are no pockets at all inside, just a tiny black fabric tag that says "Made in China". Thanks
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S92aNCFWKe8/UOEjDhgp5SI/AAAAAAAAAmE/jyzdlPOX9tg/s543/039996E3-D889-40B6-BD7D-731F346C327D.JPG
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-T3q10Ks8xUU/UOEjGkz65DI/AAAAAAAAAmU/_03re6z0Nl4/s543/29BEC965-1ED9-4DD5-A153-DCA452ED8CA3.JPG
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1esQc_OZn-o/UOEjNHv0aOI/AAAAAAAAAm0/W8j_EBwXj0E/s543/587D9342-EF27-4B83-86F8-7B94E4286CFC.JPG
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8hUkSOMllN4/UOEjIgPPGUI/AAAAAAAAAmc/PJrx8G8ImIs/s543/428FD1AB-4086-49EB-9EBC-1E19F9E34242.JPG
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Po4BFYxfYno/UOEjOWCJ67I/AAAAAAAAAm8/RGNz6OZeKpw/s543/4F59DB8A-D0B9-4BBE-97D3-3BE4E8D77113.JPG



It looks like a Patent Gallery Wristlet style 3440 from around 2004.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is this mff? I'm wondering how this will wear as I use it. If it's too delicate I'm going to return it.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Is this mff? I'm wondering how this will wear as I use it. If it's too delicate I'm going to return it.
> 
> View attachment 2002979



It looks like a Kristin, which was made for both FP and MFF. There should be a made in China label inside. If there is a dot on the label, it was made for factory. I don't think it looks very delicate.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:
			
		

> It looks like a Kristin, which was made for both FP and MFF. There should be a made in China label inside. If there is a dot on the label, it was made for factory. I don't think it looks very delicate.



Mine says Made in Vietnam. There's no dot on either side of the tag. It's the metallic leather and I hear it can be iffy depending on the line.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Mine says Made in Vietnam. There's no dot on either side of the tag. It's the metallic leather and I hear it can be iffy depending on the line.



Made in Vietnam is fine too. It was made for full price since there is no dot. I have some delicate metallics but they are the sparkle suede kind, not like this, and I don't have a metallic Kristin so I can't say for sure, but this one doesn't look that delicate to me. You could search the forum for threads on metallics to see if anyone commented about this leather.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:
			
		

> Made in Vietnam is fine too. It was made for full price since there is no dot. I have some delicate metallics but they are the sparkle suede kind, not like this, and I don't have a metallic Kristin so I can't say for sure, but this one doesn't look that delicate to me. You could search the forum for threads on metallics to see if anyone commented about this leather.



Oh I found the bullseye stamp on the other side. This also means its not mff right? I get them confused.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Oh I found the bullseye stamp on the other side. This also means its not mff right? I get them confused.



The bullseye is put on items that are FP deletes once they have been transferred to the factory store. So, it isn't mff.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:
			
		

> The bullseye is put on items that are FP deletes once they have been transferred to the factory store. So, it isn't mff.



Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## NSesta1687

These two are pretty old.   The one on the bottom all leather is from 1989.  I remember that because it was given to me at my high school graduation.  The other no idea of the style or year.  It was my mother's and she have it to me as it sat collecting dust.


----------



## whateve

NSesta1687 said:


> These two are pretty old.   The one on the bottom all leather is from 1989.  I remember that because it was given to me at my high school graduation.  The other no idea of the style or year.  It was my mother's and she have it to me as it sat collecting dust.
> 
> View attachment 2006493



You can tell the year of the straw one from looking at the creed. In the number, the first digit will be a letter, the next number or numbers is the year. If it is a 2, it is 2002. I suspect this is style #6778, which will also show on the creed after the dash. I don't know the exact name, something like straw basket or tote. Does it have a op art lining?

Next time, post pictures of the creed. Measurements are helpful too.

Hyacinth can probably help with the older one.


----------



## NSesta1687

Oh I didn't know that!!   I learn tons reading these threads.   Here's a picture if the creed and inside.


----------



## whateve

NSesta1687 said:


> Oh I didn't know that!!   I learn tons reading these threads.   Here's a picture if the creed and inside.
> 
> View attachment 2006536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006540



Yes, that is exactly what I thought. It was made in 2002 and is style #6778.
This link explains how to read the creed: http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000030821024


----------



## BeenBurned

NSesta1687 said:


> These two are pretty old.   The one on the bottom all leather is from 1989.  I remember that because it was given to me at my high school graduation.  The other no idea of the style or year.  It was my mother's and she have it to me as it sat collecting dust.
> 
> View attachment 2006493



I believe the style of the straw one is called Soho straw tote.


----------



## NSesta1687

That's a great link!   Now I have to look at all the stamps in bags to try and figure out the years of the older bags.   Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Hyacinth

NSesta1687 said:


> That's a great link!   Now I have to look at all the stamps in bags to try and figure out the years of the older bags.   Thanks for your help!!



That method only works on bags made from 1994 to the present. It won't help with the leather one or with any bags made before 1994. It's probably a Riding Bag, style 9750.

Any time when asking for identification or authentication, we need to see a clear creed photo of the creed stamp and serial number.


----------



## Bryee01

Hi
I need help authenticating a coach purse made in Vietnam please.
It was on eBay. I purchased the item but there is no creed stamp nor the correct lining. I cant lost picture of actual item to this post, cause I don't have an url for it. Please Help me someone


----------



## BeenBurned

Bryee01 said:


> Hi
> I need help authenticating a coach purse made in Vietnam please.
> It was on eBay. I purchased the item but there is no creed stamp nor the correct lining. I cant lost picture of actual item to this post, cause I don't have an url for it. Please Help me someone



You can either use the "manage attachments" function located below the reply box or you can upload pictures to photobucket.com and post the IMG link. 

If the listing is still viewable on ebay, you can post a link to the listing.


----------



## Sbaugh

Hi,
My fiancee and I were in a Coach store just before Thanksgiving and she pointed out this purse (center of photo, on the hook). I snapped a discreet photo but couldn't get close enough to ID the bag without looking obvious. 

Now I can't find this exact purse on the Coach website, only similar ones. Can someone tell me what kind of purse this is?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## whateve

Sbaugh said:


> Hi,
> My fiancee and I were in a Coach store just before Thanksgiving and she pointed out this purse (center of photo, on the hook). I snapped a discreet photo but couldn't get close enough to ID the bag without looking obvious.
> 
> Now I can't find this exact purse on the Coach website, only similar ones. Can someone tell me what kind of purse this is?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



It's a Madison Dotted Op Art Outline tote #21210. It might be sold out in this fabric. You could call Coach at the 800 number to see if it still available or you might be able to find it at a department store.


----------



## Shopgrl226

Hi! I'm trying to find the name/style of this bag. It has no serial number, and looks like an outlet bag. Got it at the thrift store for $7. It's approximately 7.5 inches wide, 5.5 inches tall, and 2.5 inches deep. Inside has the signature fabric in tan. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Shopgrl226 said:


> Hi! I'm trying to find the name/style of this bag. It has no serial number, and looks like an outlet bag. Got it at the thrift store for $7. It's approximately 7.5 inches wide, 5.5 inches tall, and 2.5 inches deep. Inside has the signature fabric in tan. Thanks for your help!



It appears to be a glove tanned mini duffle, style 8950. There's a similar ID discussion here. Start at this post and read down: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-63.html#post19687160


----------



## Shopgrl226

BeenBurned said:


> It appears to be a glove tanned mini duffle, style 8950. There's a similar ID discussion here. Start at this post and read down: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-63.html#post19687160


Thank you very much for the information, and for replying so quickly. Your knowledge is so impressive!


----------



## BeenBurned

Shopgrl226 said:


> Thank you very much for the information, and for replying so quickly. Your knowledge is so impressive!



You're welcome.


----------



## giovanna77

Please Id this tote. Thanks in advance


----------



## whateve

giovanna77 said:


> Please Id this tote. Thanks in advance



Chelsea Signature Jayden carryall #17806


----------



## lordbucko

Could anyone identify this Coach bag for me if possible?  Since the number is "pre" identification as far as I can tell, I was wondering anyone new the Name of this bag.  Tried to research it on my own for hours, but no luck.  Thanks for any help and thanks to Hyacinth for steering me in the right direction.


----------



## whateve

lordbucko said:


> Could anyone identify this Coach bag for me if possible?  Since the number is "pre" identification as far as I can tell, I was wondering anyone new the Name of this bag.  Tried to research it on my own for hours, but no luck.  Thanks for any help and thanks to Hyacinth for steering me in the right direction.


Shelton bag #9917
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-94.html#post22675993


----------



## lordbucko

whateve said:


> Shelton bag #9917
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-94.html#post22675993



Thanks so much for the info!  You guyz are the best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

lordbucko said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  You guyz are the best!!!!!!!!!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## asdf1234

Hi, this was posted on Coach's Instagram 4 days ago...the caption was "One of our Legacy bags featured at our pre-fall preview #CoachPreview"

Does anyone know the name/style/price and when it will be available?

I was talking to an SA at a Coach store and she did some searching for "Legacy Chain" and the only FY14 item that came up as a result was "25352 Legacy Leather Penny Shoulder Purse w/Chain $228 July 1, 2013", but no picture came up on TOTT.

Anybody!?!?! need to have this baby


----------



## whateve

asdf1234 said:


> Hi, this was posted on Coach's Instagram 4 days ago...the caption was "One of our Legacy bags featured at our pre-fall preview #CoachPreview"
> 
> Does anyone know the name/style/price and when it will be available?
> 
> I was talking to an SA at a Coach store and she did some searching for "Legacy Chain" and the only FY14 item that came up as a result was "25352 Legacy Leather Penny Shoulder Purse w/Chain $228 July 1, 2013", but no picture came up on TOTT.
> 
> Anybody!?!?! need to have this baby


It's in the pre Fall preview thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpfs-coach-pre-fall-preview-796534.html
but there are no style numbers yet. So you probably have to wait until closer to July to order.


----------



## Akim015

Hi 

Need some help with trying to ID this bag that I have. 
Background info: I've had it for about 12 years or so, since I was a teen, it was from my aunt who owned it and passed it onto me. I know that it's definitely vintage, and pre 1994, because the numbers on the creed don't work out according to the standard creed "rules". The words "Leatherware" are stamped in the creed righ under the Coach part. 

Any help would be appreciated, I am curious what the name of the bag is, as I've tried looking on ebay to see if there were others like this one, with no luck.


----------



## DemRam

Akim015 said:


> Hi
> 
> Need some help with trying to ID this bag that I have.
> Background info: I've had it for about 12 years or so, since I was a teen, it was from my aunt who owned it and passed it onto me. I know that it's definitely vintage, and pre 1994, because the numbers on the creed don't work out according to the standard creed "rules". The words "Leatherware" are stamped in the creed righ under the Coach part.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, I am curious what the name of the bag is, as I've tried looking on ebay to see if there were others like this one, with no luck.



Welcome to the Purse Forum.

Your bag appears to be "The Sling" which is style 9929.

If you search ebay for "Coach 9929" there is one listed.


----------



## Akim015

DemRam said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum.
> 
> Your bag appears to be "The Sling" which is style 9929.
> 
> If you search ebay for "Coach 9929" there is one listed.



Thanks for the quick reply! Any idea when its birthday would have been?  
I guess this must be the large version of this style bag, it's seriously huge.


----------



## DemRam

Akim015 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Any idea when its birthday would have been?
> I guess this must be the large version of this style bag, it's seriously huge.




I would be guessing - but probably early 1990's.  (I recall a 1993 catalog photo showing the Sling, but I don't know if it was introduced then or just included in that catalog).

Coach's measurements for The Sling are 10" x 14 1/2" x 7", so it is a rather large bag.


----------



## Akim015

DemRam said:


> I would be guessing - but probably early 1990's.  (I recall a 1993 catalog photo showing the Sling, but I don't know if it was introduced then or just included in that catalog).
> 
> Coach's measurements for The Sling are 10" x 14 1/2" x 7", so it is a rather large bag.



Thank you so much for the help!  
At least some of the mystery is solved for me. Now I know what it's called and at least a ballpark figure of how old this bag is. Pretty cool that being around 20 years old, it's in excellent condition.


----------



## cjing

Anybody can ID the Coach bag used in this promo image? http://www.beso.com/sweepstakes/tradesy_sweepstakes. It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

cjing said:


> Anybody can ID the Coach bag used in this promo image? http://www.beso.com/sweepstakes/tradesy_sweepstakes. It's gorgeous!



It's not showing for me.


----------



## tonij2000

Hi, any info on this bag will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

tonij2000 said:


> Hi, any info on this bag will be greatly appreciated!



No idea, but that bag is awesome!  Jealous!


----------



## noshoepolish

tonij2000 said:


> Hi, any info on this bag will be greatly appreciated!



Coach Ergo Leather Convertible Tote 12250.


----------



## partounian

Hi, I'm looking for a white, formal, leather, with a short handle at the middle of top of the purse, and the it was longer than its width. No pockets in the front, and the leather was one piece.


----------



## greengloves

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aedenhensley/5607937261/

Could someone please help with IDing both bags? I'm fairly certain the left black one is a station bag and the right brown one is a willis bag but wanted a second opinion. Thanks!


----------



## DemRam

greengloves said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aedenhensley/5607937261/
> 
> Could someone please help with IDing both bags? I'm fairly certain the left black one is a station bag and the right brown one is a willis bag but wanted a second opinion. Thanks!




If you're sure of authenticity, then yes, the black bag on the left is the Station Bag - Style 5130 and the brown bag on the right is the Willis - Style 9927.


----------



## littlestachon

I am need of some help ! I made a stupid mistake and relied on seller honesty when buying a coach purse on eBay, I recieved it and new it was fake right away. I may need to have the purse authenticated to prove its fake any one know how to do this ? I have an SNAD claim in and I want to be prepared when they ask me to prove its not authentic ! Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

littlestachon said:


> I am need of some help ! I made a stupid mistake and relied on seller honesty when buying a coach purse on eBay, I recieved it and new it was fake right away. I may need to have the purse authenticated to prove its fake any one know how to do this ? I have an SNAD claim in and I want to be prepared when they ask me to prove its not authentic ! Thanks



See post #1 here and post in the suggested format on that thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795

ETA: I assume this  is the listing from seller *grumpydragon*.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


You are absolutely correct. That bag has nothing right about it.


----------



## noshoepolish

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Is definitely fake.  The bag should not have a signature lining, the creed should be sharp and legible, the creed number is not on the creed, the font on the hangtag is wrong, the hardware is wrong, etc.  The bag is a terrible fake.  I see you left her the appropriate feedback.  Point the seller to this post.  She owes you a full refund including shipping.

Someone else can comment oin the style, the carriage, etc.






littlestachon said:


> I am need of some help ! I made a stupid mistake and relied on seller honesty when buying a coach purse on eBay, I recieved it and new it was fake right away. I may need to have the purse authenticated to prove its fake any one know how to do this ? I have an SNAD claim in and I want to be prepared when they ask me to prove its not authentic ! Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

littlestachon said:


> I am need of some help ! I made a stupid mistake and relied on seller honesty when buying a coach purse on eBay, I recieved it and new it was fake right away. I may need to have the purse authenticated to prove its fake any one know how to do this ? I have an SNAD claim in and I want to be prepared when they ask me to prove its not authentic ! Thanks





BeenBurned said:


> See post #1 here and post in the suggested format on that thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795
> 
> ETA: I assume this  is the listing from seller *grumpydragon*.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct. That bag has nothing right about it.





noshoepolish said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Is definitely fake.  The bag should not have a signature lining, the creed should be sharp and legible, the creed number is not on the creed, the font on the hangtag is wrong, the hardware is wrong, etc.  The bag is a terrible fake.  I see you left her the appropriate feedback.  Point the seller to this post. * She owes you a full refund including shipping.*



Better yet, if she made an "honest" mistake and wants to do the right thing by you and her ebay account, she'll offer profuse apologies and tell you to destroy the bag when she issues your full refund. She can't resell it and to spend money to send it back would be a waste.

Ugh! Another ETA: This seller knows exactly what she's selling. She's already "sold" the POS twice!

*Ended Dec. 8:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Ended Dec. 20*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

If possible to add to your dispute, point out to ebay that the bag was already sold and returned at least 2 previous times. If this is pointed out to them, they may not require you to return it to her.


----------



## tobefetching

Anyone know what bag this is?!


----------



## tannedsilk

tobefetching said:


> Anyone know what bag this is?!
> 
> View attachment 2042182
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042183



Chelsea Leather Stripe Charlie Tote

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-1...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b9fdf83


----------



## tobefetching

tannedsilk said:


> Chelsea Leather Stripe Charlie Tote
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-18962-CHELSEA-CHARLIE-STRIPE-LEATHER-TOTE-HANDBAG-PLATINUM-BONE-/190784200579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b9fdf83



 !!! Thank you, kind investigator!


----------



## tannedsilk

tobefetching said:


> !!! Thank you, kind investigator!



You're welcome  glad to help.


----------



## Nekolassa

Hyacinth said:


> It's probably genuine. I don't have a lot of catalogs from the 80s and early 90s but a check of all of them came up empty.



Hello again! Ok well I lost this bag back in August and since it has been listed for over $1,000.  So when this babe became available again, I vowed not to lose it.  Well I won it http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...IDXPY79QQtp7RVma6xPyc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The thing is this new one that I won is older b/c it just has the metal Coach tag and the one from August had a creed.  Now, we were not able to id it back in August and I really would like to know the year and name of this bag.  Can anyone help me


----------



## Nekolassa

Nekolassa said:


> I haven't seen this bag before, looks like it's from the 80's.  Any help is appreciated.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30077023384...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4077wt_1050
> 
> Thank You!



Sorry, here is the link to the orginal one from August, if you scroll, you can see the pictures.


----------



## rubycat

Hi, saw this in lucky magazine:  






Does anyone know what it is?  Looks larger than the Candace, and the price is higher?  Thanks!


----------



## pittcat

rubycat said:


> Hi, saw this in lucky magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044036
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what it is?  Looks larger than the Candace, and the price is higher?  Thanks!



Hi I saw this too - I just assumed it was the medium Candace - they are $398


----------



## rubycat

pittcat said:
			
		

> Hi I saw this too - I just assumed it was the medium Candace - they are $398



Thanks!  When I looked I didn't see the medium, just the regular that is 328. Now, if there were better colors.


----------



## pittcat

rubycat said:


> Thanks!  When I looked I didn't see the medium, just the regular that is 328. Now, if there were better colors.



You're welcome!  Thats true, there isn't much of a color selection on the website, but the i've seen the cognac and chambray revealed here before and they really are gorgeous colors, but if you're looking for something else you could check the candace clubhouse thread to see the other colors and then call customer service or your local store and see if they can do a search for you. someone on that thread just found a UV so there may still be some of that color around which is what I think is in the picture, and it will also be coming out in the mint color.  customer service might also be able to tell you more new colors in case you want to wait for one of them.  I have the black/navy colorblock medium candace and i love it!  Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/candace-clubhouse-777912.html


----------



## whateve

On this listing, why are there what looks like two different style numbers on the tag? Which one is the correct style number?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111005333915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On this listing, why are there what looks like two different style numbers on the tag? Which one is the correct style number?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111005333915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*7105 is the correct style number*. If you're referring to 9365 under the name of the item, although I'm not sure exactly what those numbers mean, most tags have some kind of similar number under the name, or on keychains with non-folding tags, on the back side above the UPC code.

The following are some tags from bags and keychains with numbers.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *7105 is the correct style number*. If you're referring to 9365 under the name of the item, although I'm not sure exactly what those numbers mean, most tags have some kind of similar number under the name, or on keychains with non-folding tags, on the back side above the UPC code.
> 
> The following are some tags from bags and keychains with numbers.



Thank you! I have this keyfob and I always like to know the style number.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thank you! I have this keyfob and I always like to know the style number.



You're welcome. It's really a cute fob.


----------



## Jessi319

I just got this bag today, and cant' find much information online, or on any threads here, etc. on what this rather large tote was called!   I can't wait to refurbish her!  

Dimensions:   about 17" at widest top part, almost 12" high and @4.75" deep.
Strap drop is about 14"  
Creed says A4C 4129


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> I just got this bag today, and cant' find much information online, or on any threads here, etc. on what this rather large tote was called!   I can't wait to refurbish her!
> 
> Dimensions:   about 17" at widest top part, almost 12" high and @4.75" deep.
> Strap drop is about 14"
> Creed says A4C 4129



Nice! I found one on ebay and the seller calls it a Park Tote:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Park-...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25793331eb


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Nice! I found one on ebay and the seller calls it a Park Tote:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Park-...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25793331eb



I saw that!  If only I could trust an ebay seller's knowledge LOL.  (I've seen some of them come up with creative guesses at names.)    If I could find ANOTHER bag saying the name to confirm it, I'd feel more confident. Hoping somebody knows for sure!!!


----------



## whateve

Jessi319 said:


> I saw that!  If only I could trust an ebay seller's knowledge LOL.  (I've seen some of them come up with creative guesses at names.)    If I could find ANOTHER bag saying the name to confirm it, I'd feel more confident. Hoping somebody knows for sure!!!



Hm, Park is what Coach calls their new factory collection.

This seller is pretty knowledgeable - he might be right.


----------



## Jessi319

whateve said:


> Hm, Park is what Coach calls their new factory collection.
> 
> This seller is pretty knowledgeable - he might be right.


That's true.  Coach likes re-naming things over and over again.


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> I just got this bag today, and cant' find much information online, or on any threads here, etc. on what this rather large tote was called!   I can't wait to refurbish her!
> 
> Dimensions:   about 17" at widest top part, almost 12" high and @4.75" deep.
> Strap drop is about 14"
> Creed says A4C 4129





Jessi319 said:


> I saw that!  If only I could trust an ebay seller's knowledge LOL.  (I've seen some of them come up with creative guesses at names.)    If I could find ANOTHER bag saying the name to confirm it, I'd feel more confident. Hoping somebody knows for sure!!!





Jessi319 said:


> That's true.  Coach likes re-naming things over and over again.





I don't guess...but if I did...I would guess the bag is from the "Manhattan Collection". 

Unfortunately, I have very little information about that particular line of bags and no clue as to the name.

It certainly looks good, but definitely wait for confirmation.


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> I don't guess...but if I did...I would guess the bag is from the "Manhattan Collection".
> 
> Unfortunately, I have very little information about that particular line of bags and no clue as to the name.
> 
> It certainly looks good, but definitely wait for confirmation.



Good point, Demram.  It has some similar straps, connectors, etc as the Manhattan boulevard bucket that Hyacinth authenticated for me a long time ago.   and it's style # suggests a lightweight line.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I saw that!  If only I could trust an ebay seller's knowledge LOL.  (I've seen some of them come up with creative guesses at names.)    If I could find ANOTHER bag saying the name to confirm it, I'd feel more confident. Hoping somebody knows for sure!!!



It's a Park Tote from the Manhattan Collection.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Park Tote from the Manhattan Collection.



perfect!!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## PUrseverance

Hello!  Hoping someone can give me a heads up on the item # for this newby handbag for the Spring line...must must must have!  Appreciate any info on this one if available!  Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

PUrseverance said:


> Hello!  Hoping someone can give me a heads up on the item # for this newby handbag for the Spring line...must must must have!  Appreciate any info on this one if available!  Thanks!!



It is discussed in the Spring thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-104.html#post23900659

It is called Caining Romy Style #23411.


----------



## silverstar16

Does anyone know what this lovely bag is?


----------



## whateve

silverstar16 said:


> Does anyone know what this lovely bag is?



Looks like a Madeline tote #11553 or #11554.


----------



## katev

Does anyone know a style number for a black krinkle patent envelope wallet with brass hardware? I'd like to get one to go with my black patent kristin pleated satchel 16016, but all I can find are checkbook wallets in black patent. Thanks!


----------



## silverstar16

whateve said:


> Looks like a Madeline tote #11553 or #11554.


Thanks so much, *whateve*! Silly question: what is the difference between 11553 and 11554? Is it just whether it's a medium or a large? I am so in looooooove with this bag!

On a separate note, I recently bought this other (heh, PINK) Coach purse online. The seller said it's a Coach Soho Hobo. Is the style number #9541?

Apparently my curse/hobby will be to find pink leather Coach bags that are no longer available in stores


----------



## whateve

silverstar16 said:


> Thanks so much, *whateve*! Silly question: what is the difference between 11553 and 11554? Is it just whether it's a medium or a large? I am so in looooooove with this bag!
> 
> On a separate note, I recently bought this other (heh, PINK) Coach purse online. The seller said it's a Coach Soho Hobo. Is the style number #9541?
> 
> Apparently my curse/hobby will be to find pink leather Coach bags that are no longer available in stores



11553 and 11554 look identical to me. I think 11554 might be the bigger one. Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-coach-madeline-pieces-here-313954.html

The Soho hobo is style number #9541 as it says on the creed. That is really cute! I love that pink. Coach hasn't made a pretty pink like that in awhile.


----------



## silverstar16

whateve said:


> 11553 and 11554 look identical to me. I think 11554 might be the bigger one. Check out this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-coach-madeline-pieces-here-313954.html
> 
> The Soho hobo is style number #9541 as it says on the creed. That is really cute! I love that pink. Coach hasn't made a pretty pink like that in awhile.


Ooh, I'm off to check out the Madeline thread! 

Thanks for all the info - you are so speedy! I love the color of the Soho. It's so bright and cheery. I've been looking for a fuchsia leather purse for years, but I prefer small leather bags and usually see large and/or suede. I told myself to be patient and that eventually I'd find the right ones. I LOVE both the Madeline and Soho Hobo. Very different in size, shape, and color but both awesome.

Next up: finding the perfect ponytail scarves to accessorize with. A normal person might think that contrast is better but if a little pink is good, even more pink is better! (I know, I have a pink illness)

I'm still a newbie to Coach and TPF so I really appreciate all the wisdom and assistance.


----------



## christinag

Vintage Coach expertise needed...

Could use some help ID-ing a New York City made small Coach bag that I couldn't resist, it's Burgundy, pocket-purse-ish - but with a kisslock change purse built into the inside. 

Here are the specifics:

All leather vintage NYC era Coach Bag in my possession...
Color: Burgundy / Bordeaux
Approx. Size: 8" w x 5" h  x 2.5" deep
Has:
2 Inside compartments
1 Inside Kisslock Close Pocket with creed stamp inside
#070-4501, "Made in New York City, USA"
full width divided slip pocket on front under turnlock close flap
Detachable skinny strap with dog-leash style clips / about a 22" drop
See pix..

Thanks in advance for your help & input on the style name and perhaps an educated guess at the era would be nice, too.. I'm thinking late 70s/early 80s because of color & style?


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Vintage Coach expertise needed...
> 
> Could use some help ID-ing a New York City made small Coach bag that I couldn't resist, it's Burgundy, pocket-purse-ish - but with a kisslock change purse built into the inside.
> 
> Here are the specifics:
> 
> All leather vintage NYC era Coach Bag in my possession...
> Color: Burgundy / Bordeaux
> Approx. Size: 8" w x 5" h  x 2.5" deep
> Has:
> 2 Inside compartments
> 1 Inside Kisslock Close Pocket with creed stamp inside
> #070-4501, "Made in New York City, USA"
> full width divided slip pocket on front under turnlock close flap
> Detachable skinny strap with dog-leash style clips / about a 22" drop
> See pix..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help & input on the style name and perhaps an educated guess at the era would be nice, too.. I'm thinking late 70s/early 80s because of color & style?



It's the original version of the Shoulder Purse style 9385 from the mid-1980s. Coach recently brought back the same style as the Penny Shoulder Purse style 19914 but without the neat little kisslock coin pocket.
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...searchKeyword=19914&cacheKeyword=19914#121548


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's the original version of the Shoulder Purse style 9385 from the mid-1980s. Coach recently brought back the same style as the Penny Shoulder Purse style 19914 but without the neat little kisslock coin pocket.
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/SearchResultsView?storeId=10551&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&quickOrder=yes&searchKeyword=19914&cacheKeyword=19914#121548



Nice! Thank you so much Hyacinth!


----------



## PUrseverance

Hello!  Thanks for the info on the Cain..also need info for this one..another must have for me..guess I've got the blues on my mind!    thanks for the help!


----------



## Karlis

Hi everyone. I hope you can help me identify this color. I know the bag is the duffle legacy but im trying to find any bag, whatever style but in that color. Im obsessed. Does anyone know of other items that may be available in that color? Thanks. 







[/IMG]


----------



## DarrellJK

Anyone know the name of this bag?

Photobucket link: http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach

Thanks so much =]


----------



## whateve

Karlis said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you can help me identify this color. I know the bag is the duffle legacy but im trying to find any bag, whatever style but in that color. Im obsessed. Does anyone know of other items that may be available in that color? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I believe this color was called berry. I don't remember anything else that came in that color.


----------



## Karlis

whateve said:


> I believe this color was called berry. I don't remember anything else that came in that color.



Thank you


----------



## whateve

Karlis said:


> Thank you



You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

This looks like a dinky bag, but spectator style. It is 9" by 5". I would like to know the style number. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> This looks like a dinky bag, but spectator style. It is 9" by 5". I would like to know the style number. Thanks!



The style number for the Spectator is 6375


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The style number for the Spectator is 6375



Thank you!


----------



## LLJ1

how can I post an image of a bag I saw on pinterest if I don't have the original link with an http addy?  I saved a photo I saw on my computer but don' thave the orignal link?


----------



## whateve

LLJ1 said:


> how can I post an image of a bag I saw on pinterest if I don't have the original link with an http addy?  I saved a photo I saw on my computer but don' thave the orignal link?



If you saved a photo on your computer, then reply to this message and click on the paperclip icon in the message box. It will allow you to upload photos from your computer. If you don't see the paperclip icon, click on "go advanced" and you should be able to see it.


----------



## silverstar16

Can anyone ID these sunglasses?

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/16/50ce7069d00cbf4604029ecc/m_50ce706cd00cbf4604029ece.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/16/50ce7069d00cbf4604029ecc/m_50ce707cbdf51c446102aec1.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

silverstar16 said:


> Can anyone ID these sunglasses?
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/16/50ce7069d00cbf4604029ecc/m_50ce706cd00cbf4604029ece.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/16/50ce7069d00cbf4604029ecc/m_50ce707cbdf51c446102aec1.jpg



Please post a clear picture of the writing on the inside of the right arm. The style number (and sometimes style name) should be there. Also, a picture of the temple shows details that are unique to a style.


----------



## LLJ1

Could anyone please help me I.D. the style name of this Coach bag? Thank you kindly.
http://assets3.pinimg.com/upload/4004685918351452249_XXGxiMc.jpg

SORRY...can't figure out how to get this pinterest photo to post.


----------



## whateve

LLJ1 said:


> Could anyone please help me I.D. the style name of this Coach bag? Thank you kindly.
> http://assets3.pinimg.com/upload/4004685918351452249_XXGxiMc.jpg
> 
> SORRY...can't figure out how to get this pinterest photo to post.



The link doesn't work.


----------



## silverstar16

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a clear picture of the writing on the inside of the right arm. The style number (and sometimes style name) should be there. Also, a picture of the temple shows details that are unique to a style.



Unfortunately, these are the only photos that the seller posted and the item has already been sold. I was hoping if someone knew the style name/number I could find them elsewhere (not surprising that googling "Coach sunglasses" was not helpful, haha). Thanks for trying though!


----------



## Hyacinth

LLJ1 said:


> Could anyone please help me I.D. the style name of this Coach bag? Thank you kindly.
> http://assets3.pinimg.com/upload/4004685918351452249_XXGxiMc.jpg
> 
> SORRY...can't figure out how to get this pinterest photo to post.



Did you save the photo to your computer like Whateve already suggested?


----------



## LLJ1

I dug for awhile today and found the model I was looking for was the KRISTIN...but...have tripped across posts that the turquoise Kristin makign the rounds on Pinterest is a fake because it has two tone hardware?  Anyone happen to know?  Apparently from the Spring 2011 collection but can't see it anywhere to buy.


----------



## Hyacinth

LLJ1 said:


> I dug for awhile today and found the model I was looking for was the KRISTIN...but...have tripped across posts that the turquoise Kristin makign the rounds on Pinterest is a fake because it has two tone hardware?  Anyone happen to know?  Apparently from the Spring 2011 collection but can't see it anywhere to buy.



We need to see photos and a serial number. And some Kristins DID have 2-tone hardware.

So did you save the photos to your computer? If you don't follow our suggestions there isn't a lot we can do to answer your questions.


----------



## jxsie

Hello everyone. I have a question about a Scribble hobo. I included a link to a site just for the picture, to use as a reference.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...cribble-hamptons-weekend-hobo-handbag-/32391#

I have seen this bag with the style #s of 5658  & 5657

What are the differences between the two, and is one is bigger than the other. I want to know which is the bigger one. Thank you !!


----------



## BeenBurned

jxsie said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question about a Scribble hobo. I included a link to a site just for the picture, to use as a reference.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...cribble-hamptons-weekend-hobo-handbag-/32391#
> 
> I have seen this bag with the style #s of 5658  & 5657
> 
> What are the differences between the two, and is one is bigger than the other. I want to know which is the bigger one. Thank you !!



According to some recent listings I found and based on those sellers' measurements, 5658 is larger. 

5658 is approx. 15" w x 10" h x 2" deep
5657 is approx. 11" w x 8" h x 3" deep

Keep in mind that depending on where the meausrements are taken and how stuffed the bag is, the measurements can appear to vary. 

If you are searching online, be sure to have listings authenticated. There are some "decent" fakes in the scribble collection as well as the fact that the scribbles are exceptions to some of the matching, centering and alignment "rules."


----------



## jxsie

BeenBurned said:


> According to some recent listings I found and based on those sellers' measurements, 5658 is larger.
> 
> 5658 is approx. 15" w x 10" h x 2" deep
> 5657 is approx. 11" w x 8" h x 3" deep
> 
> Keep in mind that depending on where the meausrements are taken and how stuffed the bag is, the measurements can appear to vary.
> 
> If you are searching online, be sure to have listings authenticated. There are some "decent" fakes in the scribble collection as well as the fact that the scribbles are exceptions to some of the matching, centering and alignment "rules."


Thank you BeenBurned !


----------



## DarrellJK

Trying to figure out the style number of name to this wallet/purse.

Photobucket link: http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach/Coach Wallet Purse

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

DarrellJK said:


> Trying to figure out the style number of name to this wallet/purse.
> 
> Photobucket link: http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach/Coach Wallet Purse
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not completely sure. It looks like a Swing Wallet from late 1993, style 4843, but I'm really surprised to see a Made in China stamp in it. I know they were making a few travel and business bags there as early as 1996 but it's the first time I've seen such an early wallet or _any_ kind of Coach with a China mark.


----------



## DarrellJK

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not completely sure. It looks like a Swing Wallet from late 1993, style 4843, but I'm really surprised to see a Made in China stamp in it. I know they were making a few travel and business bags there as early as 1996 but it's the first time I've seen such an early wallet or _any_ kind of Coach with a China mark.



That doesn't mean it's a replica does it? Haha 

While I have you, (if you don't mind) would you happen to know the style number/name to this coach bag?

Link:  http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach


----------



## whateve

DarrellJK said:


> That doesn't mean it's a replica does it? Haha
> 
> While I have you, (if you don't mind) would you happen to know the style number/name to this coach bag?
> 
> Link:  http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach



Twill Legacy Crescent #9125 from 2002


----------



## shevikall

Can somebody please ID this Coach bag? The serial number in the creed is E1R-6097.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PRINT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

DarrellJK said:


> That doesn't mean it's a replica does it? Haha
> 
> While I have you, (if you don't mind) would you happen to know the style number/name to this coach bag?
> 
> Link:  http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Coach



I doubt it, but some fakes are scarily close to the real ones. 

Whateve has already ID'd it.


----------



## whateve

shevikall said:


> Can somebody please ID this Coach bag? The serial number in the creed is E1R-6097.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PRINT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you.



It was just called Signature satchel. It retailed for $268 in 2001.


----------



## shevikall

whateve said:


> It was just called Signature satchel. It retailed for $268 in 2001.



Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Can anyone tell me if this cosmetic case is a mff or fp item?  Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

j9mklover said:


> can anyone tell me if this cosmetic case is a mff or fp item?  Thanks!



mff


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

tannedsilk said:


> mff



Yup  had a feeling it was. Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## jennburr

https://poshmark.com/listing/51153219e4b00493975c215bI have a scarf that i need to know is real and the name of it here is the link for it:
https://poshmark.com/listing/51153219e4b00493975c215b


----------



## DarrellJK

Hyacinth said:


> I doubt it, but some fakes are scarily close to the real ones.
> 
> Whateve has already ID'd it.



Thank you very much, you've been a huge help.

I hope you enjoyed your weekend.

It always ends too soon in my opinion.


----------



## DarrellJK

whateve said:


> Twill Legacy Crescent #9125 from 2002



Thank you very much!

=)


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
     Can you tell me the name or style number of this beautiful bag?  Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me the name or style number of this beautiful bag?  Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks like a Logan.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> Looks like a Logan.


Thanks


----------



## bea8480

Hi can you please tell me the name of this bag.  Thanks.


----------



## katev

bea8480 said:


> Hi can you please tell me the name of this bag.  Thanks.



It looks like a flap bag, maybe a soho flap; what are the numbers on the coach patch inside the bag?


----------



## bea8480

katev said:


> it looks like a flap bag, maybe a soho flap; what are the numbers on the coach patch inside the bag?



d066-f10192


----------



## whateve

bea8480 said:


> d066-f10192



It is a Soho flap hobo, made for factory in 2006.


----------



## bea8480

whateve said:


> It is a Soho flap hobo, made for factory in 2006.



Thank you so much.  Yes it was bought at the outlet store.


----------



## whateve

bea8480 said:


> Thank you so much.  Yes it was bought at the outlet store.



You're welcome.


----------



## ledobe

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me the name or style number of this beautiful bag?  Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Did you win it?  I have a BT Logan, one of my faves.


----------



## dhampson

I am just now starting to explore and get to know Coach and I am wondering about a bag that my husband gave me about 9 years ago.

Do you know the style name?
Is it a real Coach or a fake?

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

dhampson said:


> I am just now starting to explore and get to know Coach and I am wondering about a bag that my husband gave me about 9 years ago.
> 
> Do you know the style name?
> Is it a real Coach or a fake?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry but that bag is fake.


----------



## dhampson

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but that bag is fake.


Not surprised. How do you know?


----------



## whateve

dhampson said:


> Not surprised. How do you know?



Because it is a signature bag, but the creed says that it is made out of glove-tanned cowhide, and the creed signifies that it was made in 1994 and Coach didn't make signature bags then. And that number is on the fakes list.


----------



## dhampson

whateve said:


> Because it is a signature bag, but the creed says that it is made out of glove-tanned cowhide, and the creed signifies that it was made in 1994 and Coach didn't make signature bags then. And that number is on the fakes list.


Thank you. You sure know your stuff.


----------



## whateve

dhampson said:


> Thank you. You sure know your stuff.



You're welcome.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi, 
    Can You I.D. this large vintage COACH? 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HykjnFyq5bw/UNkmiD4-F9I/AAAAAAAAAhQ/l82Pcj4M74s/s1600/SAM_0095.JPG 

 Thanks


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can You I.D. this large vintage COACH?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HykjnFyq5bw/UNkmiD4-F9I/AAAAAAAAAhQ/l82Pcj4M74s/s1600/SAM_0095.JPG
> 
> Thanks



It looks like a Drake Briefbag #4420.


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks very much, it looks so elegant.


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks very much, it looks so elegant.



You're welcome. I have the purse sized version, called the Madison Gracie and a few other purses and accessories made from this type of leather. They were made in Italy.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> It looks like a Drake Briefbag #4420.




My Drake is packed away, and its hard to tell without measurements but I think that bag is too small to be a Drake. Do you have it in your possession?  What is the style number?

Not 100% sure though.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> My Drake is packed away, and its hard to tell without measurements but I think that bag is too small to be a Drake. Do you have it in your possession?  What is the style number?
> 
> Not 100% sure though.



Maybe. The Drake is only 14 inches wide by 11 tall, and I think it looks like it could be that size in the picture. Hard to tell, though.


----------



## ledobe

Yeah I just got mine out. I'm not very big so I can see how it might look that small on someone else. And I don't think there is anything in between that would come close so it probably is a Drake. I couldn't get my photo bucket album to load or I'd post a comparison shot I took. I think it's posted in the bargains thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can You I.D. this large vintage COACH?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HykjnFyq5bw/UNkmiD4-F9I/AAAAAAAAAhQ/l82Pcj4M74s/s1600/SAM_0095.JPG
> 
> Thanks





whateve said:


> It looks like a Drake Briefbag #4420.



I think the top handle is too long for a Drake, and the Drake would have a slightly larger turnlock. It looks more like a Copley Bag style 4414 and looks like it could measure 12x9 inches like the Copley.

The top style is the Copley, the Drake is on the bottom:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I think the top handle is too long for a Drake, and the Drake would have a slightly larger turnlock. It looks more like a Copley Bag style 4414 and looks like it could measure 12x9 inches like the Copley



Do you happen to have a picture of the Copley? The front flap on the Drake seems rounder than this one too. Darn, I thought I had nailed it!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of the Copley? The front flap on the Drake seems rounder than this one too. Darn, I thought I had nailed it!



Check my edited post.

The differences between them are tiny, it's easy to mistake one for the other unless you have pics of both styles to compare.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Check my edited post.
> 
> The differences between them are tiny, it's easy to mistake one for the other unless you have pics of both styles to compare.



Thank you!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hyacinth said:


> I think the top handle is too long for a Drake, and the Drake would have a slightly larger turnlock. It looks more like a Copley Bag style 4414 and looks like it could measure 12x9 inches like the Copley.
> 
> The top style is the Copley, the Drake is on the bottom:



Thanks again to all of you, at least I have a reference point now, so whatever I find first be it Copley or Drake, I'll be happy


----------



## ledobe

If you search the second hand bargains thread for drake you can look at mine. It also has a pad on the long strap which you can't see in that picture anyway but might help you differentiate on the future. 

Sorry, I'm on my phone or I'd post a link.


----------



## brightheart

Hi there,
I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this tiny Coach leather bag.  I don't remember the name of it, but I purchased it from a FP Coach store in the summer of 2003.  It measures approximately 8" wide (across the top) by 5" tall by 2.25" deep.  The double strap can be converted into a single strap.  The tag on the inside doesn't list a style number.
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## whateve

brightheart said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this tiny Coach leather bag.  I don't remember the name of it, but I purchased it from a FP Coach store in the summer of 2003.  It measures approximately 8" wide (across the top) by 5" tall by 2.25" deep.  The double strap can be converted into a single strap.  The tag on the inside doesn't list a style number.
> Thank you in advance!!



It looks like a leather mini duffle #8956, originally $108.


----------



## brightheart

whateve said:


> It looks like a leather mini duffle #8956, originally $108.



Thank you SO much!!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## rhs0789

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130854540185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Anyone know what this bag is? I've been looking around but I can't find anything like it.


----------



## Jenn0450

Anyone have any idea what this bag is called?


----------



## whateve

Jenn0450 said:


> Anyone have any idea what this bag is called?



Ashley Patent Carryall F15516 made for factory. This color is from a few years ago. The newer version of this bag is F20464.


----------



## Hyacinth

rhs0789 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130854540185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Anyone know what this bag is? I've been looking around but I can't find anything like it.



It's a Chelsea Bag style 9894 from the early 1990s.


----------



## Jenn0450

whateve said:


> Ashley Patent Carryall F15516 made for factory. This color is from a few years ago. The newer version of this bag is F20464.


Thanks!!! Do you happen to know the shade?


----------



## whateve

Jenn0450 said:


> Thanks!!! Do you happen to know the shade?



No, I'm sorry I don't.


----------



## latetotheparty

ledobe said:


> Did you win it?  I have a BT Logan, one of my faves.



I'm sorry I just read this question, unfortunately I didn't win it, I didn't bid on it, however I won another one, in black but the strap is short, I'm gonna put it on the authenticate forum to verify, the bag is beautiful


----------



## SnowBunnie

Hello I was wondering if anyone knows the name of style# 9791? Thank you


----------



## SnowBunnie

Oh and also the name for style# 9960?


----------



## whateve

SnowBunnie said:


> Oh and also the name for style# 9960?



Coach just called it Daypack on their website in 1997.


----------



## Younglove

I know it's older I love these styles though, it just came up on my cl for $135
In like new condition


----------



## SnowBunnie

whateve said:


> Coach just called it Daypack on their website in 1997.


Ok great thank you.


----------



## Clovers

Younglove said:


> I know it's older I love these styles though, it just came up on my cl for $135
> In like new condition



Coach Garcia Legacy, it comes from the same collection as the bag in my avatar. Craigslist can be awesome sometimes  I actually scored the Garcia Tote in the exact brown/suede combo you have for $80!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi, 
    Is Rambler, saddle, messenger bag the name of this bag?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NYC-COACH-R...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thanks


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is Rambler, saddle, messenger bag the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NYC-COACH-R...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just Rambler.


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is Rambler, saddle, messenger bag the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NYC-COACH-R...olVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





whateve said:


> Just Rambler.



I was confused because I  just bought one identical to this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e77e06346 , but it says Rambler too, yet the brown one is 12"   and the tan one is about 9" across


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> I was confused because I  just bought one identical to this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e77e06346 , but it says Rambler too, yet the brown one is 12"   and the tan one is about 9" across



This one is actually called Rambler's Legacy, but sometimes people forget to put the correct name on it. To add to the confusion, Coach now makes the archival Rambler, which is actually a Rambler's Legacy with lining. The original Rambler is the larger size and is pretty rare.


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## VickiMcB

This looks like it was a MFF Kristin Leather.  Is this a real item or a fake?  How have I never seen this before?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

VickiMcB said:


> This looks like it was a MFF Kristin Leather.  Is this a real item or a fake?  How have I never seen this before?  Thanks!



It looks like style #15339 from 2010, FP not factory.


----------



## VickiMcB

whateve said:


> it looks like style #15339 from 2010, fp not factory.



thank you!


----------



## katev

VickiMcB said:


> This looks like it was a MFF Kristin Leather.  Is this a real item or a fake?  How have I never seen this before?  Thanks!





whateve said:


> It looks like style #15339 from 2010, FP not factory.



It is definitely the Kristin Pleated Satchel 15339 B4/BR. I got the attached pic from the Coach Drill Down.

I have this bag in black patent and brass 16016 and I love it. But just to let you know, although it's a great size and a beautiful bag - the chain strap can make it feel a bit heavy to carry.

There are some modeling pics of my bag at the link below if you are interested:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/i-finally-spent-my-xmas-gift-card-reveal-665342.html#post18152582


----------



## VickiMcB

katev said:


> It is definitely the Kristin Pleated Satchel 15339 B4/BR. I got the attached pic from the Coach Drill Down.
> 
> I have this bag in black patent and brass 16016 and I love it. But just to let you know, although it's a great size and a beautiful bag - the chain strap can make it feel a bit heavy to carry.
> 
> There are some modeling pics of my bag at the link below if you are interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/i-finally-spent-my-xmas-gift-card-reveal-665342.html#post18152582



Thanks for your help!  I'm trying to win it on the Bay, but I just hope it goes under the radar.  (SO STAY AWAY, EVERYBODY ELSE! Tehehe).

I plan to remove the chain strap for most uses.  I've got my eyes on the Kara Carryall in Camel and this will be a perfect match for an extra strap for that.  Oh, I have these plans and the purse isn't yet mine!


----------



## katev

VickiMcB said:


> Thanks for your help!  I'm trying to win it on the Bay, but I just hope it goes under the radar.  (SO STAY AWAY, EVERYBODY ELSE! Tehehe).
> 
> I plan to remove the chain strap for most uses.  I've got my eyes on the Kara Carryall in Camel and this will be a perfect match for an extra strap for that.  Oh, I have these plans and the purse isn't yet mine!



good luck, it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Coco Belle

Anybody recognise this bag? (Scroll down to see the listing) I'm clueless about older Coach styles.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

Coco Belle said:


> Anybody recognise this bag? (Scroll down to see the listing) I'm clueless about older Coach styles.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I think it's a Soho Monterey Hobo style 4027 from the early 1990s.


----------



## Coco Belle

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's a Soho Monterey Hobo style 4027 from the early 1990s.



thanks!!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
   Is this the name for this bag, does anyone know approximate measurements

Vintage-Nottingham-Canterbury-Crossbody-Purse-Brown-Leather-Binocular-bag-/170955381596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdbc1b5c&nma=true&si=hOhPUYajolVtkz3ER%252BTRCyEoj04%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks


----------



## latetotheparty

Yikes, I'm not sure why it won't post correctly, but here is the ebay item number


170955381596


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is this the name for this bag, does anyone know approximate measurements
> 
> Vintage-Nottingham-Canterbury-Crossbody-Purse-Brown-Leather-Binocular-bag-/170955381596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdbc1b5c&nma=true&si=hOhPUYajolVtkz3ER%252BTRCyEoj04%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks





latetotheparty said:


> Yikes, I'm not sure why it won't post correctly, but here is the ebay item number
> 
> 
> 170955381596


   Ok I finally got it straight, scratch the measurement question lol I just saw that it was in the listing. I like this bag but never have seen it before

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17095538159...j04=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## latetotheparty

I love this bag, it looks really vintage, does anyone know the name?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...a=true&si=hOhPUYajolVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&or


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> I love this bag, it looks really vintage, does anyone know the name?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...a=true&si=hOhPUYajolVtkz3ER%2BTRCyEoj04%3D&or



That one is really different and interesting! It is similar to a courier pouch except that it is offcenter, has a wider strap, and isn't as deep. I wonder if Demram or Hyacinth have seen it before. I would guess that it is from the 60's.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> That one is really different and interesting! It is similar to a courier pouch except that it is offcenter, has a wider strap, and isn't as deep. I wonder if Demram or Hyacinth have seen it before. I would guess that it is from the 60's.



I think it was already asked about, maybe at the ATC thread - I've never seen one with an offset flap before.


----------



## Hyacinth

latetotheparty said:


> Ok I finally got it straight, scratch the measurement question lol I just saw that it was in the listing. I like this bag but never have seen it before
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17095538159...j04=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



It might be a Binocular Bag from 1991-92 but we'd still need to see the creed.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It might be a Binocular Bag from 1991-92 but we'd still need to see the creed.




In the listing the vendor called it a "Nottingham Canterbury Crossbody Purse Brown Leather Binocular bag."
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17095538159...j04=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Here's another one (9948) but it does look different:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Notti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Maybe the front flap is just folded over the wrong way on the brown bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> In the listing the vendor called it a "Nottingham Canterbury Crossbody Purse Brown Leather Binocular bag."
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17095538159...j04=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> Here's another one (9948) but it does look different:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Notti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Maybe the front flap is just folded over the wrong way on the brown bag?



I'm not worried about the style name, it _looks_ like a Binocular Bag. But I won't say it _is_ without seeing the creed. It's an authenticity thing. And yes, the top flaps aren't folded correctly. The Binoculars and Canterburys were different styles made in different time periods.


----------



## rosyjazz

Saw this on ebay...I have no idea what its called...I have not seen anything like it. Also, how do I clean the INTERIOR??? May I wash it in delicate and cold water??

5L x 4W x 1.25D

FRONT BACK INTERIOR

Thanks,
Rosy


----------



## whateve

rosyjazz said:


> Saw this on ebay...I have no idea what its called...I have not seen anything like it. Also, how do I clean the INTERIOR??? May I wash it in delicate and cold water??
> 
> 5L x 4W x 1.25D
> 
> FRONT BACK INTERIOR
> 
> Thanks,
> Rosy



It's a cosmetic case. You could probably wash this in the washing machine tied inside a pillowcase.Or you could wash it in the sink with dishwashing soap and water. If you don't want to immerse it you can use a mild spray cleaner.


----------



## missPriss77

Hello - Could someone help me with the name of this purse?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

missPriss77 said:


> Hello - Could someone help me with the name of this purse?  Thanks!



Gallery Signature Pleated Tote #14281 or F14281.


----------



## missPriss77

I appreciate your help!  Thanks!


----------



## socmoe




----------



## whateve

missPriss77 said:


> I appreciate your help!  Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## VickiMcB

Can anyone ID/ authenticate this Coach?  It looks like an early Soho cross body.  I've been out of Coach for a few years, just coming back now!  Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251240183499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## PiojisPink

Can somebody help me ID this classic, I'm clueless on those. 

http://www.collegefashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Audrey-Satchel.jpg


----------



## whateve

PiojisPink said:


> Can somebody help me ID this classic, I'm clueless on those.
> 
> http://www.collegefashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Audrey-Satchel.jpg


That is gorgeous! It looks like it is from the Sheridan line from the early to mid 90's. I've never seen it before. Hopefully, Hyacinth or Demram knows what it is called.


----------



## katev

This Parisian picture of Lillian and Miles Cahn, founders of the Coach women's accessories line, appears in the NY Times obituary for Lillian. Some of us were trying to figure out when the photo was taken because there are several courier pouches in the window. 

We were also wondering about the bag that Lillian is carrying, could it be a convertible clutch or maybe a basic bag? 

Any ideas about the era and the bags in this picture? Thanks!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/business/lillian-cahn-creator-of-the-coach-handbag-dies-at-89.html?ref=obituaries&_r=0


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> This Parisian picture of Lillian and Miles Cahn, founders of the Coach women's accessories line, appears in the NY Times obituary for Lillian. Some of us were trying to figure out when the photo was taken because there are several courier pouches in the window.
> 
> We were also wondering about the bag that Lillian is carrying, could it be a convertible clutch or maybe a basic bag?
> 
> Any ideas about the era and the bags in this picture? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/business/lillian-cahn-creator-of-the-coach-handbag-dies-at-89.html?ref=obituaries&_r=0


How interesting! I wonder when Coach started exporting bags to Europe. These styles were from the 70's and 80's so I would assume it was in that period, probably before 1985 when Sara Lee bought the company.


----------



## nikitittle

I have two coach bags that have a number one them, though my other two don't does that mean they are fake?

The two with numbers are.. Are they real and how much would they be worth (I'm wanting to sell them)
18593
G0826-12871


----------



## whateve

nikitittle said:


> I have two coach bags that have a number one them, though my other two don't does that mean they are fake?
> 
> The two with numbers are.. Are they real and how much would they be worth (I'm wanting to sell them)
> 18593
> G0826-12871


Smaller bags don't always have numbers. We can't tell you if they are real without pictures of both the bag and the creed showing the number. If the complete number is 18593, it is probably fake. Real Coach numbers have more digits than that. You should post your question with the pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## BeenBurned

nikitittle said:


> I have two coach bags that have a number one them, though my other two don't does that mean they are fake?
> 
> The two with numbers are.. Are they real and how much would they be worth (I'm wanting to sell them)
> 18593
> G0826-12871





whateve said:


> Smaller bags don't always have numbers. We can't tell you if they are real without pictures of both the bag and the creed showing the number. If the complete number is 18593, it is probably fake. Real Coach numbers have more digits than that. You should post your question with the pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


I'm not feeling optimistic about the 18593 item at all. I can't find any indication that the style number exists. 

As suggested, please post pictures at "authenticate this Coach."


----------



## Hyacinth

PiojisPink said:


> Can somebody help me ID this classic, I'm clueless on those.
> 
> http://www.collegefashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Audrey-Satchel.jpg



It's a Sheridan Sumter Briefcase, style 5268 from around 1992-95.


----------



## rosyjazz

I know its a card case. Would appreciate knowing if this has an "official" name.

4.75" x 3.25" x (up to )1.25"

LEATHER CARD CASE

Thanks,
Rosy


----------



## whateve

rosyjazz said:


> I know its a card case. Would appreciate knowing if this has an "official" name.
> 
> 4.75" x 3.25" x (up to )1.25"
> 
> LEATHER CARD CASE
> 
> Thanks,
> Rosy


It looks like the Bedford multi-function purse #6994, $78 in 2000.


----------



## Jessi319

would love to know the real name of this bag.   It's style # J8C 9051.  Dimensions are about 10"W x 6.5"H x 3"D.  Straps drop about 13"   



















Thanks so much.  I've in put it's style # into various sites and I don't get any consistent true name.


----------



## DemRam

Jessi319 said:


> would love to know the real name of this bag.   It's style # J8C 9051.  Dimensions are about 10"W x 6.5"H x 3"D.  Straps drop about 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.  I've in put it's style # into various sites and I don't get any consistent true name.



I have 9051 listed as a "Swing Zip".


----------



## Jessi319

DemRam said:


> I have 9051 listed as a "Swing Zip".



cool, thank you.  I've not heard the name before!!


----------



## PiojisPink

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Sheridan Sumter Briefcase, style 5268 from around 1992-95.



Thanks !!


----------



## changeling

I don't have a picture of MY bags but someone on ebay said my favorite style (which is my Avatar)
is called the NYC bag. That doesn't sound right. It has the buckle on straps and the brass buckle and 'keeper' to secure the flap.ANy help???


----------



## DemRam

changeling said:


> I don't have a picture of MY bags but someone on ebay said my favorite style (which is my Avatar)
> is called the NYC bag. That doesn't sound right. It has the buckle on straps and the brass buckle and 'keeper' to secure the flap.ANy help???




I do believe it's the "Saddle Pouch" and I think there were a few sizes of the style.

The "Saddle Pouch Large" style 9585 is 11 x 9 x 2.  I have no measurements for the other sizes.


----------



## Decor8or

Hello Sweet Coach Enthusiasts,

I am in need of finding the worth of a Authentic Cricket Leather Satchel. It is Brand New, with tags still on it, Satin dust bag, in box and bag. It was a birthday gift three years ago and I have not had a place or time to actually use such a beautiful bag. I am in need of selling it but I do not know the ACTUAL worth of it so I am not cheated. Please if I can have some professional help I would be very grateful.

From reading the forums here it is a full price boutique/department store handbag. It is white/silver with purple lining. The Coach Stamp on the inside shows the information I have so far, but I have not found another picture of this color variation anywhere on the web so that makes me think that it might be rare. The number on the Stamp inside the handbag is as follows: No M0893 - 13601. No letters after the hyphen before the number. 

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Coachahol

I have some coupon codes I want to get rid of before I waste my paycheck on something from coach, only problem is that they expire tomorrow the 17 th 
1. CJ782017
2. CO445297
3. CU069952
COACH COUPONS


----------



## whateve

Coachahol said:


> I have some coupon codes I want to get rid of before I waste my paycheck on something from coach, only problem is that they expire tomorrow the 17 th
> 1. CJ782017
> 2. CO445297
> 3. CU069952
> COACH COUPONS


Post these in the PCE events subforum so they will be seen.


----------



## whateve

Decor8or said:


> Hello Sweet Coach Enthusiasts,
> 
> I am in need of finding the worth of a Authentic Cricket Leather Satchel. It is Brand New, with tags still on it, Satin dust bag, in box and bag. It was a birthday gift three years ago and I have not had a place or time to actually use such a beautiful bag. I am in need of selling it but I do not know the ACTUAL worth of it so I am not cheated. Please if I can have some professional help I would be very grateful.
> 
> From reading the forums here it is a full price boutique/department store handbag. It is white/silver with purple lining. The Coach Stamp on the inside shows the information I have so far, but I have not found another picture of this color variation anywhere on the web so that makes me think that it might be rare. The number on the Stamp inside the handbag is as follows: No M0893 - 13601. No letters after the hyphen before the number.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time!


There is a site called Worthpoint that tells you what items have sold for in the past. You can also check the sold listings on ebay. The price when it was new may not have any bearing on how much someone is willing to pay.


----------



## crazy4bags79

TXGirlie said:


> I just visited the outlet, and saw this blue hobo on the clearance shelf.
> I can't remember the name of it though....can anyone help? Thanks!
> (The other bag is the Ergo Convertible Tote, available in brown and magenta!)


 
super cute bag. I love the blue.


----------



## Decor8or

whateve said:


> There is a site called Worthpoint that tells you what items have sold for in the past. You can also check the sold listings on ebay. The price when it was new may not have any bearing on how much someone is willing to pay.


Whatev,

Thank you. I will try that site and see what I come up with.


----------



## Fiberluver

This is a great thread. Will someone please i.d this bag? I received one as a gift & would like to know the name of it. 

The link listed below is an identical one up for sale on e-bay. 

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f22c604ba
Here's my bag, fresh from JAX! 

It was missing the clasp & now has one. 

Now I just need the name and style of it!


----------



## Fiberluver

^ the # on the creed is D23-9864.

THX!


----------



## Hyacinth

Then 9864 is the style number, but I don't know the name. Maybe someone else might. It looks like it might be from the Legacy West line from 2001-02.


----------



## Fiberluver

Hyacinth said:


> Then 9864 is the style number, but I don't know the name. Maybe someone else might. It looks like it might be from the Legacy West line from 2001-02.



Thank you!


----------



## Fiberluver

Hyacinth,

Thanks for the clues. The clasp is prevalent on a lot of the Legacy West bags I looked @ but none of the bags are suede.

Thanks again.

I will keep digging!

Edited: I found a Legacy West tote on e-bay & it has the same lining as my bag. So yes, it's from Legacy West.

It needs a name!
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## netlawyer

Good evening ladies!  I am trying to track down the names of two bags.

The first is a black tote with nickel hardware, D6C-4241.  I've seen it called the "Westport Bucket" but have not been able to confirm that.

The second is a pre-1994 bag with serial no. 0239-201, it is 8.5H x 8W x 5D (basically a cube), it has a zipper on the top and one end of the zipper is held down with a magnetic snap.  The strap is attached to the bag with brass rings and the strap has one buckle.  Strap drop is 21".  Let me know if you need more photos. (I am in the process of re-dyeing the second bag as part of a rehab, so the underside of the zipper doesn't match (yet).)

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Good evening ladies!  I am trying to track down the names of two bags.
> 
> The first is a black tote with nickel hardware, D6C-4241.  I've seen it called the "Westport Bucket" but have not been able to confirm that.
> 
> The second is a pre-1994 bag with serial no. 0239-201, it is 8.5H x 8W x 5D (basically a cube), it has a zipper on the top and one end of the zipper is held down with a magnetic snap.  The strap is attached to the bag with brass rings and the strap has one buckle.  Strap drop is 21".  Let me know if you need more photos. (I am in the process of re-dyeing the second bag as part of a rehab, so the underside of the zipper doesn't match (yet).)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



The first one is a Westport something-or-other, there were three Westport styles but I don't have any more info. "Bucket" sounds as if it would fit the style.

For the second, any time there's no style number as part of the creed it's a big help to know not just the serial number but also exactly how the bottom line about where it's made is worded so we can narrow down the time period. Photos are best but I know with smaller bags it's hard to photograph the creed. But I'm pretty sure this one is a Sullivan Bag, style 9910 from around 1992.


----------



## Hyacinth

Fiberluver said:


> Hyacinth,
> 
> Thanks for the clues. The clasp is prevalent on a lot of the Legacy West bags I looked @ but none of the bags are suede.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> I will keep digging!
> 
> Edited: I found a Legacy West tote on e-bay & it has the same lining as my bag. So yes, it's from Legacy West.
> 
> It needs a name!
> Thanks again for your help.



They also made a suede Legacy West Backpack along with several leather ones, and a leather style just like your suede one that I owned for a while but never found a name for.


----------



## Fiberluver

Hyacinth said:


> They also made a suede Legacy West Backpack along with several leather ones, and a leather style just like your suede one that I owned for a while but never found a name for.



Thanks again! So nice to see the other styles especially the leather purse! I will keep digging.


----------



## Fiberluver

I've been trying to find info about previous Coach collections & working my way through this forum.

So much to look at!

Thanks for all your help again.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> The first one is a Westport something-or-other, there were three Westport styles but I don't have any more info. "Bucket" sounds as if it would fit the style.
> 
> For the second, any time there's no style number as part of the creed it's a big help to know not just the serial number but also exactly how the bottom line about where it's made is worded so we can narrow down the time period. Photos are best but I know with smaller bags it's hard to photograph the creed. But I'm pretty sure this one is a Sullivan Bag, style 9910 from around 1992.



Hyacinth - 

Thank you so much!  I must have looked at every bag on eBay trying to find a match.  I've attached the creed for the 9910, which is consistent with a 1992 date.  

Thanks again.


----------



## heleneval

I am not familiar with Coach bags, but I received one as a reward at my business.  I am trying to find out about it, and it's approximate value, or anything else people may know about this bag.  

The tag says "Louisa Silver" and the number is "F18973".  Does that give anyone a clue as to what bag I have?  I can't seem to find anything on the main Coach website.

Thanks for any info you can give!


----------



## whateve

heleneval said:


> I am not familiar with Coach bags, but I received one as a reward at my business.  I am trying to find out about it, and it's approximate value, or anything else people may know about this bag.
> 
> The tag says "Louisa Silver" and the number is "F18973".  Does that give anyone a clue as to what bag I have?  I can't seem to find anything on the main Coach website.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give!


It's not on the website anymore because it is last year's bag. It sounds like a pinnacle Louisa bag. I don't remember exactly what it retailed for. I think around $800.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hyacinth -
> 
> Thank you so much!  I must have looked at every bag on eBay trying to find a match.  I've attached the creed for the 9910, which is consistent with a 1992 date.
> 
> Thanks again.



Yep, I'm sure it's a Sullivan. Creed photos are always a big help, and I save some of them for reference especially when I can date the bag pretty exactly, which is usually hard to do with the pre-1994 bags. The Sullivan AFAIK was only made in 1992 so it gives me a good reference point.

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## gabriellasmomma

Im not sure if im posting in the right thread as Im not on here much. I need help ID'ing this bag. Serial number would be great!


----------



## Hyacinth

gabriellasmomma said:


> Im not sure if im posting in the right thread as Im not on here much. I need help ID'ing this bag. Serial number would be great!



I hope you're not the owner, because I think it's fake. Both the Carriage emblem on the front and the Coach logo on the strap are wrong. The zipper is also a mess.


----------



## gabriellasmomma

I kinda thought it was but wasn't sure. No it's not mine I just saw It on Instagram and wanted to know  no wonder I can't find it anywhere. 






Hyacinth said:


> I hope you're not the owner, because I think it's fake. Both the Carriage emblem on the front and the Coach logo on the strap are wrong. The zipper is also a mess.


----------



## BeadMaven

Has anyone seen or does anyone have this bag? It's a Chelsea Flagship. I don't even know what that means. The item number is 45914. I found it at the outlet today and I thought it was cute but I don't know anything about it. Thanks.


----------



## christinag

Happy "Spring"  !!

Need help ID-ing these two pre-1994 Coach beauties - I have seen both styles before, but don't know much about them.

Bag Specifics:

1 - Red Crossbody Bag, pre-1994, (never carried!!! zOmg!!!  )
Approx 7.5" Lx 6" H x 2.5" deep , ID #013-9150, "Made in the United States"

2- Beige Small Tote, Zip top,
Approx 14" L (widest) x 7" H x  5" deep , #1322-445, "Made in the United States"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Happy "Spring"  !!
> 
> Need help ID-ing these two pre-1994 Coach beauties - I have seen both styles before, but don't know much about them.
> 
> Bag Specifics:
> 
> 1 - Red Crossbody Bag, pre-1994, (never carried!!! zOmg!!!  )
> Approx 7.5" Lx 6" H x 2.5" deep , ID #013-9150, "Made in the United States"
> 
> 2- Beige Small Tote, Zip top,
> Approx 14" L (widest) x 7" H x  5" deep , #1322-445, "Made in the United States"
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The red one is called a Christie bag. I think the style number is 9892. The beige one is a Waverly bag, style number 4133.


----------



## KrisW

Could someone please authenticate this Coach 11197? No one in my other forum seems to have seen this one before.









Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

KrisW said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Coach 11197? No one in my other forum seems to have seen this one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.


Next time, post your question here. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html
I'm not really familiar with this style but I don't see any problems with it. It was made for factory so there isn't a lot of information available about it. There is one on ebay right now that looks identical.


----------



## KrisW

Thanks so much! And I will post in the appropriate place next time :0)


----------



## whateve

KrisW said:


> Thanks so much! And I will post in the appropriate place next time :0)


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

I just noticed on the wayback machine that the purse I have been calling Gracie, #4417, is actually called the Biltmore bag. What is the difference between the Biltmore and the Gracie?


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> The red one is called a Christie bag. I think the style number is 9892. The beige one is a Waverly bag, style number 4133.



Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## Arizabif

Does anyone know the name of bag style #9974?  I have one with serial #h5c-9974.  Here is a link to an auction (not mine) with the identical bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bro...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item51a0274920


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> I just noticed on the wayback machine that the purse I have been calling Gracie, #4417, is actually called the Biltmore bag. What is the difference between the Biltmore and the Gracie?


The Gracie (4413) is a little bit smaller than the Biltmore.  Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-made-in-italy-44543-2.html#post7933793


----------



## whateve

MRSBWS said:


> The Gracie (4413) is a little bit smaller than the Biltmore.  Check out this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-made-in-italy-44543-2.html#post7933793


Thank you! I have always heard the 4413 called the small Gracie and 4417 called the regular Gracie. I'm sure it is one of those things that just got perpetuated - once one person started calling it Gracie, everyone else copied. I think I assumed it was a Gracie because that is what the seller called it. It seems even more elegant now that I know it is a Biltmore.


----------



## DemRam

Arizabif said:


> Does anyone know the name of bag style #9974?  I have one with serial #h5c-9974.  Here is a link to an auction (not mine) with the identical bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bro...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item51a0274920




Style 9974 is the "Multi Zip".  The seller in the link doesn't show a clear creed photo but the details of the bag look OK.  

H*5*C would be a bag made in 1995.


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> Thank you! I have always heard the 4413 called the small Gracie and 4417 called the regular Gracie. I'm sure it is one of those things that just got perpetuated - once one person started calling it Gracie, everyone else copied. I think I assumed it was a Gracie because that is what the seller called it. It seems even more elegant now that I know it is a Biltmore.


You're welcome!  Yeah, I've seen it listed on eBay as Gracie Biltmore.  I have a Biltmore, too.


----------



## Nekolassa

Calling on the most experienced TPFer.....I have asked before to no avail for this bag to be identified. It has to be from the late 70's early 80's so I can't understand why no one knows what this bag is. I recently sent the request to Coach and am awaiting to hear back. I also ran across it in a picture on Google of the archives. Here it is: 

The first picture is of the *tan large bag*, what I call a legacy and is on the 3rd shelf to the far right - Picture 1

I also own the same type of leather tote pictured, same line, you can tell, same baseball leather - My avatar 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And then I also own the black XL bag like the tan one pictured

Does anyone know the name of these bags and when they came out? Can anyone help me


----------



## Nekolassa

The other is now my avatar.....I am hoping b/c it won't upload.


----------



## Fiberluver

Nekolassa said:


> The other is now my avatar.....I am hoping b/c it won't upload.



Hi. Are there any identifying #'s on the Coach creed? I think that would help.

THX.


----------



## Nekolassa

Fiberluver said:


> Hi. Are there any identifying #'s on the Coach creed? I think that would help.
> 
> THX.


No, the bags are from the 70's and 80's so no creed.  I did call Coach today and they did confirm it's a legacy....I guess I'll just go with that.


----------



## katev

Nekolassa said:


> No, the bags are from the 70's and 80's so no creed. I did call Coach today and they did confirm it's a legacy....I guess I'll just go with that.


 
Maybe from the early 70s? Coach started using creeds in the mid to late 70s: http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433

You might try creating a thread in the forum asking for help identifying a bag. I did that for a bag that mystified all the experts and I got the answer and lots of info very quickly! See the link below: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/i-need-tpf-help-to-identify-mystery-bag-779681.html

Good luck!


----------



## whateve

Nekolassa said:


> No, the bags are from the 70's and 80's so no creed.  I did call Coach today and they did confirm it's a legacy....I guess I'll just go with that.


They do look similar to the Legacy satchels from the 90's. Unless someone has a catalog from that era, I don't think you will ever find out. It's a shame you didn't get more help from Coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> Calling on the most experienced TPFer.....I have asked before to no avail for this bag to be identified. It has to be from the late 70's early 80's so I can't understand why no one knows what this bag is. I recently sent the request to Coach and am awaiting to hear back. I also ran across it in a picture on Google of the archives. Here it is:
> 
> The first picture is of the *tan large bag*, what I call a legacy and is on the 3rd shelf to the far right - Picture 1
> 
> I also own the same type of leather tote pictured, same line, you can tell, same baseball leather - My avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120517
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120518
> 
> 
> And then I also own the black XL bag like the tan one pictured
> 
> Does anyone know the name of these bags and when they came out? Can anyone help me



I don't know them, but I strongly suggest that you post measurements along with more photos including front, back and sides plus any areas on the inside with pockets, stamps or tags.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hi ladies! I have two bags that are mysterious...to me anyway! Please help...the first is charcoal grey (looks black in the pic) I've never posted here, so not sure of the formatting...TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Hi ladies! I have two bags that are mysterious...to me anyway! Please help...the first is charcoal grey (looks black in the pic) I've never posted here, so not sure of the formatting...TIA!



Please try to post measurements next time when asking about bags that don't have style numbers. We also need photos of any inside, outside and under-flap pockets. Thanks!

If the first one measures about 8x6 it's _probably_ a Collegiate, style 9815 from around 1988.

The second one is probably a Megan Bag style 9921 from the early 1990s.


----------



## Jessi319

I've tried the wayback machine, and various other research options and can't find a name, or any other retail information about this bag. 

The Dimensions are 11.5"W x 7"H x 3"D and a strap drop of 10". 

The handle is an unusual shape which narrows at the apex a bit compared to the wider size at the bag connector. The Creed/style # info is L2S 9624. 

THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Please try to post measurements next time when asking about bags that don't have style numbers. We also need photos of any inside, outside and under-flap pockets. Thanks!
> 
> If the first one measures about 8x6 it's _probably_ a Collegiate, style 9815 from around 1988.
> 
> The second one is probably a Megan Bag style 9921 from the early 1990s.



Here's the under the flap and inside pics... the grey one is Approximately 7W x 6.5H x 3D and the blue one is Appromately 7.5 H/W by 3D...


----------



## kasia0326

Could someone help authenticate this bag?
http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-brazowa-torebka-skora-oryginalna-i3143799304.html
I hope the link works.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Here's the under the flap and inside pics... the grey one is Approximately 7W x 6.5H x 3D and the blue one is Appromately 7.5 H/W by 3D...



Thanks, then I'll stay with my guesses from the first post.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I've tried the wayback machine, and various other research options and can't find a name, or any other retail information about this bag.
> 
> The Dimensions are 11.5"W x 7"H x 3"D and a strap drop of 10".
> 
> The handle is an unusual shape which narrows at the apex a bit compared to the wider size at the bag connector. The Creed/style # info is L2S 9624.
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!



I can't find a name for it either. It has some of the details of the Zoe Hobos but that's as close as I can get.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> I can't find a name for it either. It has some of the details of the Zoe Hobos but that's as close as I can get.


 THANKS for trying!!  I fig'd unless one of you gals here had a catalog or something, it might be tough to figure it out!  It does remind me of my zoe style bags except for that handle!  It has the same soft leather of the Legacy West type bags.


----------



## ledobe

Jessi319 said:


> I've tried the wayback machine, and various other research options and can't find a name, or any other retail information about this bag.
> 
> The Dimensions are 11.5"W x 7"H x 3"D and a strap drop of 10".
> 
> The handle is an unusual shape which narrows at the apex a bit compared to the wider size at the bag connector. The Creed/style # info is L2S 9624.
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!



I can add that my blue suede duffle that I rehabbed is a similar shade of blue and the prefix is K2S.  I had a heck of a time finding it on the wayback machine, but there were several light blue bags in one page in Feb that I was able to load.  I'll see if I can get to it again. Almost nothing from that little window in time would load up.


----------



## Jessi319

ledobe said:


> I can add that my blue suede duffle that I rehabbed is a similar shade of blue and the prefix is K2S. I had a heck of a time finding it on the wayback machine, but there were several light blue bags in one page in Feb that I was able to load. I'll see if I can get to it again. Almost nothing from that little window in time would load up.


 
cool!  yeah  for that particular year,  none of the bag styles I could easily find look similar, and the machine wants to jump too far forward or backward at times when trying to nail it down.


----------



## ledobe

Jessi319 said:


> THANKS for trying!!  I fig'd unless one of you gals here had a catalog or something, it might be tough to figure it out!  It does remind me of my zoe style bags except for that handle!  It has the same soft leather of the Legacy West type bags.



well if it helps any the only way I was able to get around on those pages-and I just tried again, was to click on the "complement your purchase" link on the right side.  Sometimes it took me to a different date, but I poked around that way.  Can't remember the path I took that got me to the blue bags but I do remember they were on one of the February 03 pages.  My bag would be a different collection anyway but I remember that there were a bunch of lighter blue shades around that date that I didn't find anywhere else.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> well if it helps any the only way I was able to get around on those pages-and I just tried again, was to click on the "complement your purchase" link on the right side.  Sometimes it took me to a different date, but I poked around that way.  Can't remember the path I took that got me to the blue bags but I do remember they were on one of the February 03 pages.  My bag would be a different collection anyway but I remember that there were a bunch of lighter blue shades around that date that I didn't find anywhere else.


What also works for me sometimes is to find a page where you can load "View all handbags" and then just keep clicking the arrow at the top to go to a different date.


----------



## Harvestdream

I'm hoping someone can help me (please please please). I found a bag I absolutely ADORE. Tbh, I don't know much about Coach at all, never owned one. This bag just happens to BE a coach. I found it on a website looking for new purses and fell in love. Turns out when I go to buy it, the site was fradulent and just wanted me to send them an e-check (yea, right). 
I've found it on a few other sites, but apparently fradulent sites selling coach purses is pretty common...who knew. 
I don't care if it's an "authentic" coach - I just like the look of the bag. If someone could maybe identify the bag for me (because I can't even find it on the coach.com site) I would really appreciate it. Aaaaand if you could even direct me to where I may be able to buy it legit, I would appreciate it even more  
Here is the bag (there are several color variations - I really like the gold/pink and the gold / purple).

http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/948_P_1408632413.jpg
http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/946_P_1434301684.jpg

As well as this one: 
http://www.cheapcoachpursesa.com/me...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/4/148310438_31906.jpg

Surely there must be SOME site I can buy these from??

Thanks (so much!!!) in advance for your help


----------



## whateve

Harvestdream said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me (please please please). I found a bag I absolutely ADORE. Tbh, I don't know much about Coach at all, never owned one. This bag just happens to BE a coach. I found it on a website looking for new purses and fell in love. Turns out when I go to buy it, the site was fradulent and just wanted me to send them an e-check (yea, right).
> I've found it on a few other sites, but apparently fradulent sites selling coach purses is pretty common...who knew.
> I don't care if it's an "authentic" coach - I just like the look of the bag. If someone could maybe identify the bag for me (because I can't even find it on the coach.com site) I would really appreciate it. Aaaaand if you could even direct me to where I may be able to buy it legit, I would appreciate it even more
> Here is the bag (there are several color variations - I really like the gold/pink and the gold / purple).
> 
> http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/948_P_1408632413.jpg
> http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/946_P_1434301684.jpg
> 
> As well as this one:
> http://www.cheapcoachpursesa.com/me...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/4/148310438_31906.jpg
> 
> Surely there must be SOME site I can buy these from??
> 
> Thanks (so much!!!) in advance for your help


The last one is not even close to an authentic Coach style. The first two look similar to the style of an opart Abigail from a few years ago, but I don't think they ever made it in the clover fabric. You might be able to find an Abigail on ebay or Bonanza. They made a Sophia #15946 in a similar fabric, like this listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-MADIS...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b9f47a5e
There was also this colorway style #18636
They make some other bags in the clover print. If you do a search on ebay for Coach clover, you can see some of the styles. Just be sure get it authenticated here http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html before you purchase.


----------



## Hyacinth

Harvestdream said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me (please please please). I found a bag I absolutely ADORE. Tbh, I don't know much about Coach at all, never owned one. This bag just happens to BE a coach. I found it on a website looking for new purses and fell in love. Turns out when I go to buy it, the site was fradulent and just wanted me to send them an e-check (yea, right).
> I've found it on a few other sites, but apparently fradulent sites selling coach purses is pretty common...who knew.
> I don't care if it's an "authentic" coach - I just like the look of the bag. If someone could maybe identify the bag for me (because I can't even find it on the coach.com site) I would really appreciate it. Aaaaand if you could even direct me to where I may be able to buy it legit, I would appreciate it even more
> Here is the bag (there are several color variations - I really like the gold/pink and the gold / purple).
> 
> http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/948_P_1408632413.jpg
> http://www.coachkutu.com/images/201301/goods_img/946_P_1434301684.jpg
> 
> As well as this one:
> http://www.cheapcoachpursesa.com/me...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/4/148310438_31906.jpg
> 
> Surely there must be SOME site I can buy these from??
> 
> Thanks (so much!!!) in advance for your help



From your post it sounds as if you don't care if it's genuine or not, and you don't see anything wrong with buying counterfeits. 

There's NO SUCH THING AS A "LEGITIMATE" COUNTERFEIT. None of those bags are "Coaches", theyre cheap fakes! Not only is making and selling counterfeits illegal in most countries, but the counterfeiting industry supports everything from illegal child labor to terrorism and the sellers are often directly connected with organized crime and street gangs. And if you think that ANY site already dealing in illegal merchandise is going to have any scruples about not stealing your credit information or your personal identity, you live in a dream world. 

If you're looking for someone to suggest where you can buy fake bags, you've come to the wrong place. We *despise* fakes and the people who sell AND buy them and we suggest you do some basic research before putting your money into the hands of crooks or worse.


----------



## BeenBurned

Harvestdream said:


> I don't care if it's an "authentic" coach - I just like the look of the  bag. If someone could maybe identify the bag for me (because I can't  even find it on the coach.com site) I would really appreciate it.





Hyacinth said:


> If you're looking for someone to suggest where you can buy fake bags, you've come to the wrong place. We *despise* fakes and the people who sell AND buy them and we suggest you do some basic research before putting your money into the hands of crooks or worse.


^^^^ This! 

I'm going to assume that by coming here, you are truly unaware of the implications of the counterfeit trade. I'll further assume that you'd be interested in learning. 

Perhaps when you have some time, you might want to read a bit about the counterfeit trade and what is involved. I BEG YOU TO PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING ARTICLES: 

1. Are you aware that counterfeiting funds terrorism? 
2. Are you aware that it helps organized crime?
3. Are you aware that it employs child labor (children from ages of 4 to 12) who work long hours, have their legs broken so they can't run away and rarely get paid pennies a day?
4. Are you aware that it's thought that the sale of counterfeit t-shirts funded the 9/11 attack?

If this doesn't change your tune, you don't have a heart.* You must watch the video too.* This article is about a book "How luxury lost its luster" by Dana Thomas and in it, she tells about the filthy working conditions, the under-10 year old children whose legs are broken so they can't run away from the sewing machines they're required to use to make fakes and about the counterfeiting business, things you might not be aware of. 

http://www.adnas.com/company-blog/child-victims-counterfeit-trade

http://www.cnbc.com/id/38229835/Counterfeiting_Many_Risks_and_Many_Victims

This article is about various types of fakes. Note that one of the items they mention is fake diabetic supplies. A number of years ago, my son almost died because somehow, his local CVS received counterfeit insulin. 
http://www.narts.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=3313

Sorry for the lecture and for going OT. I honestly believe that if members are enlightened and made aware of why we feel so strongly about fakes, they might feel the same.

 If inappropriate, mods, please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## Harvestdream

Hyacinth said:


> From your post it sounds as if you don't care if it's genuine or not, and you don't see anything wrong with buying counterfeits.
> 
> There's NO SUCH THING AS A "LEGITIMATE" COUNTERFEIT. None of those bags are "Coaches", theyre cheap fakes! Not only is making and selling counterfeits illegal in most countries, but the counterfeiting industry supports everything from illegal child labor to terrorism and the sellers are often directly connected with organized crime and street gangs. And if you think that ANY site already dealing in illegal merchandise is going to have any scruples about not stealing your credit information or your personal identity, you live in a dream world.
> 
> If you're looking for someone to suggest where you can buy fake bags, you've come to the wrong place. We *despise* fakes and the people who sell AND buy them and we suggest you do some basic research before putting your money into the hands of crooks or worse.


 
Wow, relax. I'm just a girl who found a bag I liked online and I thought it was a coach bag. All I was saying is it didn't seem to be coach (a fake as suspected) and I'd like to know where to buy one or one in a similar style. I said I liked the bag, not the *name*. There is such a thing as "designer inspired" bags...I didn't realize that was "illegal". I also didn't give those sites any info because it seemed sketchy. 

Really friendly place you have here...


Thank you very much for your help, Chelsea...I did find those bags on ebay and I do like them.


----------



## kasia0326

I've found this bag on an auction site in Europe (Poland, to be exact).  As Coach is not popular there, I was hoping there wouldn't be many fakes.  However, as I was looking through the listings I saw many questionable bags (thanks to this forum I know what to look for initially).  This bag looks very nice, the model number matches the style (Madison Maggie).  As I've never seen this style in person I am questioning the way the leather looks in the photos.  Could anyone PLEASE help me with this?  I want to buy this bag for my sister who lives in Poland.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if it was a fake because the bag is great, but I'd rather not buy it if it isn't an original Coach.

http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-br...143799304.html

I appreciate any help I can get on this.  The auction ends in a couple of days.


----------



## whateve

kasia0326 said:


> I've found this bag on an auction site in Europe (Poland, to be exact).  As Coach is not popular there, I was hoping there wouldn't be many fakes.  However, as I was looking through the listings I saw many questionable bags (thanks to this forum I know what to look for initially).  This bag looks very nice, the model number matches the style (Madison Maggie).  As I've never seen this style in person I am questioning the way the leather looks in the photos.  Could anyone PLEASE help me with this?  I want to buy this bag for my sister who lives in Poland.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if it was a fake because the bag is great, but I'd rather not buy it if it isn't an original Coach.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-br...143799304.html
> 
> I appreciate any help I can get on this.  The auction ends in a couple of days.


The link doesn't work.


----------



## kasia0326

whateve said:


> The link doesn't work.



Here's the link again.  I hope it works this time.

http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-brazowa-torebka-skora-oryginalna-i3143799304.html


----------



## BeenBurned

kasia0326 said:


> I've found this bag on an auction site in Europe (Poland, to be exact).  As Coach is not popular there, I was hoping there wouldn't be many fakes.  However, as I was looking through the listings I saw many questionable bags (thanks to this forum I know what to look for initially).  This bag looks very nice, the model number matches the style (Madison Maggie).  As I've never seen this style in person I am questioning the way the leather looks in the photos.  Could anyone PLEASE help me with this?  I want to buy this bag for my sister who lives in Poland.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if it was a fake because the bag is great, but I'd rather not buy it if it isn't an original Coach.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-br...143799304.html
> 
> I appreciate any help I can get on this.  The auction ends in a couple of days.





kasia0326 said:


> Here's the link again.  I hope it works this time.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-elegancka-brazowa-torebka-skora-oryginalna-i3143799304.html


The bag looks good to me. Other opinions are welcome.

In response to your comment about Coach not being popular in Poland and the possible likelihood of fakes being rare, there do seem to be quite a few fakes, such as: 
http://allegro.pl/coach-orginalny-portfel-2w1-taniutko-i3143629954.html
and
http://allegro.pl/torebka-coach-firmowa-logowana-nowa-ala-gucci-i3115985529.html

If there are other items you want to buy from that site, please verify that they're authentic before purchasing.


----------



## kasia0326

Thank you, BeenBurned.  I've been reading posts here about Coach, because I've (also) been burned   I didn't look at wallets, as I have a nice Coach I got from my mother-in-law a few years back.  And I was really lucky to pick up a nice bag on ebay a few years back.  And I really mean lucky - I bought the bag because I loved the way it looked and had no idea there were so many fakes out there.  
But I digress - once I noticed some funny looking Coach bags on this site, I started reading about authenticating a Coach.  The bag in the second link looks nice, but that one I pegged as a counterfeit because of the signature lining.  The sad thing is, that the sellers on allegro write "I bought it in the US, it's original" as if that was enough to make the bag authentic.  On a few bags I've written to the seller asking for clear pictures of the creed and the number with no reply from them.  
There are a couple more items I'm looking at.  I'm waiting for a reply from the sellers on the number, but here's the link:

http://allegro.pl/coach-z-usa-skorzany-plecaczek-i3134406214.html

http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-ze-skory-naturalnej-skora-i3150214916.html


My daughter really wants this one.  She's 17 and she loves my little black Coach bag, so I think it's time for her to have her own Coach


----------



## Tetondeb

I'm trying out the new Android app! Here goes! This is a bag that the person I bought it from caked a "Prarie wristlet" I'd love to know the true name! It's approximately 8h x 10w x 2d with a hand strap only.  There is a pocket across the back, one large area on the inside and a thin pocket under the flap where the Creed is. TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> I'm trying out the new Android app! Here goes! This is a bag that the person I bought it from caked a "Prarie wristlet" I'd love to know the true name! It's approximately 8h x 10w x 2d with a hand strap only.  There is a pocket across the back, one large area on the inside and a thin pocket under the flap where the Creed is. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2128329



It was called a Mens Turnlock Clutch.


----------



## Hyacinth

kasia0326 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned.  I've been reading posts here about Coach, because I've (also) been burned   I didn't look at wallets, as I have a nice Coach I got from my mother-in-law a few years back.  And I was really lucky to pick up a nice bag on ebay a few years back.  And I really mean lucky - I bought the bag because I loved the way it looked and had no idea there were so many fakes out there.
> But I digress - once I noticed some funny looking Coach bags on this site, I started reading about authenticating a Coach.  The bag in the second link looks nice, but that one I pegged as a counterfeit because of the signature lining.  The sad thing is, that the sellers on allegro write "I bought it in the US, it's original" as if that was enough to make the bag authentic.  On a few bags I've written to the seller asking for clear pictures of the creed and the number with no reply from them.
> There are a couple more items I'm looking at.  I'm waiting for a reply from the sellers on the number, but here's the link:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-z-usa-skorzany-plecaczek-i3134406214.html
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-ze-skory-naturalnej-skora-i3150214916.html
> 
> 
> My daughter really wants this one.  She's 17 and she loves my little black Coach bag, so I think it's time for her to have her own Coach



The second one looks genuine but I don't know the name. It's probably from the Legacy "Soft" line and made of a lightweight leather.

There's no way to tell if the backpack is real without a creed photo, the fakes were often very like the genuine styles.


----------



## Tetondeb

Wow. ..didn't expect that it was a man's! No wonder it's never been used all these years lol!


----------



## BeenBurned

kasia0326 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned.  I've been reading posts here about Coach, because I've (also) been burned   I didn't look at wallets, as I have a nice Coach I got from my mother-in-law a few years back.  And I was really lucky to pick up a nice bag on ebay a few years back.  And I really mean lucky - I bought the bag because I loved the way it looked and had no idea there were so many fakes out there.
> But I digress - once I noticed some funny looking Coach bags on this site, I started reading about authenticating a Coach.  The bag in the second link looks nice, but that one I pegged as a counterfeit because of the signature lining.  The sad thing is, that the sellers on allegro write "I bought it in the US, it's original" as if that was enough to make the bag authentic.  On a few bags I've written to the seller asking for clear pictures of the creed and the number with no reply from them.
> There are a couple more items I'm looking at.  I'm waiting for a reply from the sellers on the number, but here's the link:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-z-usa-skorzany-plecaczek-i3134406214.html
> 
> http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-ze-skory-naturalnej-skora-i3150214916.html
> 
> 
> My daughter really wants this one.  She's 17 and she loves my little black Coach bag, so I think it's time for her to have her own Coach





Hyacinth said:


> The second one looks genuine but I don't know the name. It's probably from the Legacy "Soft" line and made of a lightweight leather.
> 
> There's no way to tell if the backpack is real without a creed photo, the fakes were often very like the genuine styles.


The second one appears to be style 4280 and if so, it's called a Legacy Soft Leather Mini Flap Bag.


----------



## kasia0326

Thank you, ladies!  I feel much more confident now about these purses.  I think I'll give it a try and get these for myself and my daughter.  After buying some cheap purses, which fall apart after a short time, I'd rather spend more money and get something which is well made and has timeless styling, as do these bags.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Can someone I.D this bag?


----------



## Fiberluver

Hi,

Will someone please tell me the name of this bag?

Thanks!

I don't think I've seen it before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160999195672


----------



## Fiberluver

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Can someone I.D this bag?
> 
> View attachment 2129341
> 
> View attachment 2129343
> 
> View attachment 2129344
> 
> View attachment 2129345


 
If I'm not mistaken, that looks like a City Bag. I'm sure someone here will identify.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Fiberluver said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that looks like a City Bag. I'm sure someone here will identify.



Thank you


----------



## whateve

Fiberluver said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will someone please tell me the name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think I've seen it before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160999195672


It's a Court bag. Coach just recently removed this style from Coach.com.


----------



## Fiberluver

whateve said:


> It's a Court bag. Coach just recently removed this style from Coach.com.



Really? Thanks!


----------



## Tetondeb

Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA


----------



## Shan2

Early in March when I was shopping for my first Coach bag, I saw a beautiful bag on Coach.com. It's a light leather with some kind of flower artwork at a corner. I think it's a tote, not sure about the shape. It was very unique. Soon after that I couldn't find it anymore! I asked a question on Coach's facebook but was ignored... Maybe it's not even Coach? Or maybe I dream of this bag? Any info on the name would be appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Early in March when I was shopping for my first Coach bag, I saw a beautiful bag on Coach.com. It's a light leather with some kind of flower artwork at a corner. I think it's a tote, not sure about the shape. It was very unique. Soon after that I couldn't find it anymore! I asked a question on Coach's facebook but was ignored... Maybe it's not even Coach? Or maybe I dream of this bag? Any info on the name would be appreciated!


I bet this was it. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-45.html#post23591758 
Style #22479.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-45.html#post23591758


----------



## Shan2

Thanks for checking! However it's not the bag I was thinking of. It must be my bad drawing.  I made the other attempt and this drawing looks more like it. I remember it was elegant and expensive looking. The front is like an artwork, 1, up to 3 flower with stem/leaves at a corner, and lots of white space around it. It's like looking at a painting. Dark trim. It has just recently disappeared from Coach.com so must be newer style. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Tetondeb said:


> Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA



That's a city bag


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

Personally I'm not fond of this bag and wondering if it's a good example of a bad fake?  I'm new to coach collecting and am simply attempting to increase my knowledge of what to look for?

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clo/3725932030.html

Any ideas about this one?  The creed looks odd?

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clo/3715494785.html


----------



## whateve

CrazyCoachLady said:


> Personally I'm not fond of this bag and wondering if it's a good example of a bad fake?  I'm new to coach collecting and am simply attempting to increase my knowledge of what to look for?
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clo/3725932030.html
> 
> Any ideas about this one?  The creed looks odd?
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clo/3715494785.html


The first one is a bad fake. That lining is a dead give-away. That print is disgusting. There is a person, arms, and a tiger? What were they thinking?

The second one is authentic. 

Next time, post questions about authenticity here. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## katev

Tetondeb said:


> Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA


 


CoachCatcher45 said:


> That's a city bag


 
I don't think so. That doesn't look like any of my vintage City Bags, like this british tan one. Was there more than one older style bag called a City Bag?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I don't think so. That doesn't look like any of my vintage City Bags, like this british tan one. Was there more than one older style bag called a City Bag?


I don't think so either. Tetondeb's bag looks like a compartment bag but bigger.


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

whateve said:


> The first one is a bad fake. That lining is a dead give-away. That print is disgusting. There is a person, arms, and a tiger? What were they thinking?
> 
> The second one is authentic.
> 
> Next time, post questions about authenticity here. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html



Thanks, Whateve.  I'll make sure to post these types of questions in the other forum if I have future questions.  Appreciate the feedback.  Glad someone confirmed the first one was a fake.  That is the most disgusting bag I think I've ever seen!


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA



Trail bag I meant


----------



## whateve

CrazyCoachLady said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I'll make sure to post these types of questions in the other forum if I have future questions.  Appreciate the feedback.  Glad someone confirmed the first one was a fake.  That is the most disgusting bag I think I've ever seen!


You're welcome. It never ceases to amaze me at how ugly some of these fakes are.


----------



## katev

Shan2 said:


> Early in March when I was shopping for my first Coach bag, I saw a beautiful bag on Coach.com. It's a light leather with some kind of flower artwork at a corner. I think it's a tote, not sure about the shape. It was very unique. Soon after that I couldn't find it anymore! I asked a question on Coach's facebook but was ignored... Maybe it's not even Coach? Or maybe I dream of this bag? Any info on the name would be appreciated!


 


Shan2 said:


> Thanks for checking! However it's not the bag I was thinking of. It must be my bad drawing.  I made the other attempt and this drawing looks more like it. I remember it was elegant and expensive looking. The front is like an artwork, 1, up to 3 flower with stem/leaves at a corner, and lots of white space around it. It's like looking at a painting. Dark trim. It has just recently disappeared from Coach.com so must be newer style. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


 
The poppy placed floral tote is the only recent bag that I am aware of that resembles your drawing. The reverse side of the bag only has 3 flowers, so perhaps that is what you remember seeing? See the pictures at the link below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/another-poppy-reveal-for-me-796347.html#post23686763


----------



## Tetondeb

CoachCatcher45 said:


> That's a city bag



It's way different than my city bags but about the same size.  It's exactly like my field bags in structure just 3x bigger and not as deep.


----------



## Harvestdream

I'm back to try again  

Is this bag authentic? The registration # given to me was F0973-14305


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> It's way different than my city bags but about the same size.  It's exactly like my field bags in structure just 3x bigger and not as deep.



It's actually structured me like a rambler now that I'm comparing then all side by side. It has that pocket under the flap that the trail bag doesn't


----------



## whateve

Harvestdream said:


> I'm back to try again
> 
> Is this bag authentic? The registration # given to me was F0973-14305


We can't authenticate with just one picture. Post your request here, along with a photo of the creed. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## Tetondeb

My mystery bag compared to a trail bag, rambler (mini flap) and an ancient city bag I'm working on. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Harvestdream

whateve said:


> We can't authenticate with just one picture. Post your request here, along with a photo of the creed. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html



Whoopsie, thanks


----------



## Shan2

katev said:


> The poppy placed floral tote is the only recent bag that I am aware of that resembles your drawing. The reverse side of the bag only has 3 flowers, so perhaps that is what you remember seeing? See the pictures at the link below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/another-poppy-reveal-for-me-796347.html#post23686763



THANKS Whateve and Katev you're both amazing! I took a screenshot of the reverse side and shunk it down... and yes that's it! You guys are unbelievable!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA



I just authenticated one of these in the last week. It's called a Pocket Bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-555.html#post24315961


----------



## katev

Shan2 said:


> THANKS Whateve and Katev you're both amazing! I took a screenshot of the reverse side and shunk it down... and yes that's it! You guys are unbelievable!


 
Glad to help, I hope you find one!


----------



## katev

Tetondeb said:


> Help ID this please. ..This bag is like a field bag on steroids! It's approximately 8h x 11w x 2.5d, pocket on the back, large main area and pocket under the flap. Zipper pocket in main area. Taupe. .. TIA


 


Hyacinth said:


> I just authenticated one of these in the last week. It's called a Pocket Bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-555.html#post24315961


 

Wow, was I confused! I been calling the green bag at the link below my Pocket Bag, but I just checked and you had actually identified it as a Pocket Purse!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/wh...unk-bag-shouldnt-get-689911.html#post19266680

I found an example of another bag (not mine) that you had authenticated and called a "Pocket Bag style 9875 from around 1989" and it looks just like Tetondeb's bag! Mystery solved, thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## Sicy

Can someone I'd this purse? Name? Thanks!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Sicy said:


> Can someone I'd this purse? Name? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130937


It's a Kristin Signature Double Zip Satchel.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> I just authenticated one of these in the last week. It's called a Pocket Bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-555.html#post24315961



You're amazing! I was just going to post this on Katev's mystery bag thread lol!  Thanks so so much!


----------



## Sicy

ecj*waxy said:


> It's a Kristin Signature Double Zip Satchel.



Thanks!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Sicy said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## katev

Shan2 said:


> THANKS Whateve and Katev you're both amazing! I took a screenshot of the reverse side and shunk it down... and yes that's it! You guys are unbelievable!


 
The Poppy Placed Tote 22479 was recently deleted from full price, so it may start showing up at the outlets or on the Factory Online Sale soon, probably at 50% off. 

Send a PM to me and I may be able to give you some advice about tracking one down.

But just to let you know, your original message described the bag as leather, but I believe that it is made of fabric.


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> THANKS Whateve and Katev you're both amazing! I took a screenshot of the reverse side and shunk it down... and yes that's it! You guys are unbelievable!


You're welcome.


----------



## mermaidcms

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Thank you


It is most definitely a City Bag. style #9790.  The only size ever made.  Some people call it a large City Bag, as if there is a smaller version.  There is not.  A court bag has a handle on top, # 9870


----------



## CoachCatcher45

mermaidcms said:


> It is most definitely a City Bag. style #9790.  The only size ever made.  Some people call it a large City Bag, as if there is a smaller version.  There is not.  A court bag has a handle on top, # 9870



Thank you! I love it


----------



## siempremiamado

Hey I'm new here! This is my first post  would anyone be able to ID this bag for me?

llthumb.bids.com/mod/sales/09832/products/super/01510018_black_1.jpg

llthumb.bids.com/mod/sales/09832/products/super/01510018_black_3.jpg

thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

siempremiamado said:


> Hey I'm new here! This is my first post  would anyone be able to ID this bag for me?
> 
> llthumb.bids.com/mod/sales/09832/products/super/01510018_black_1.jpg
> 
> llthumb.bids.com/mod/sales/09832/products/super/01510018_black_3.jpg
> 
> thank you so much!


It's an Ashley Carryall #F19243 from a Coach factory store.


----------



## mermaidcms

Anyone know the real name of this bag?  I have seen several.

ebay url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Vintag...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f23ca8d46

This is a favorite style of mine.  I wish I knew what it is called.

Thanks for your help


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Anyone know the real name of this bag?  I have seen several.
> 
> ebay url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Vintag...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f23ca8d46
> 
> This is a favorite style of mine.  I wish I knew what it is called.
> 
> Thanks for your help


The seller has it right. It is Companion Bag, style #9300.


----------



## mermaidcms

whateve said:


> The seller has it right. It is Companion Bag, style #9300.




Thanks.  I am surprised though.  I thought the Companion Bag was a small square shaped purse with a flap and turnlock.

What is a Beyond Basic Bag, if anything?  I have seen this bag with that name.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Thanks.  I am surprised though.  I thought the Companion Bag was a small square shaped purse with a flap and turnlock.
> 
> What is a Beyond Basic Bag, if anything?  I have seen this bag with that name.


I've never heard of a Beyond Basic Bag. The other bag you are talking about is called a Companion Flap.


----------



## mermaidcms

whateve said:


> I've never heard of a Beyond Basic Bag. The other bag you are talking about is called a Companion Flap.



Thanks, so much.  Looks like I was just incomplete.


----------



## mermaidcms

whateve said:


> I've never heard of a Beyond Basic Bag. The other bag you are talking about is called a Companion Flap.



Thanks, so much.  Looks like I was just incomplete.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Thanks, so much.  Looks like I was just incomplete.


you're welcome!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    What is this bag called? I really like it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-CO...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c658165b


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> What is this bag called? I really like it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-CO...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c658165b


It's called a Skinny Flight Bag. I think the style number is 9706. It's from the mid 80's.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> It's called a Skinny Flight Bag. I think the style number is 9706. It's from the mid 80's.



Thanks


----------



## ooppers

I am planning on buying this purse,could anyone let me know if it is real? I think it is...some are so easy to tell that they are fake so far I haven't found anything to make me suspicious , thank you so much


----------



## ooppers

Sorry I think I posted in wrong thread, boo new to the app.... But I do have another question someone gave me a coach purse it is light tan in color with little dots that are yellow and blue, the yellow ones kinda form a letter c, it's probably fake I haven't been able to find anything to compare it to online, is this a real color or just a really bad fake lol.


----------



## Hyacinth

ooppers said:


> Sorry I think I posted in wrong thread, boo new to the app.... But I do have another question someone gave me a coach purse it is light tan in color with little dots that are yellow and blue, the yellow ones kinda form a letter c, it's probably fake I haven't been able to find anything to compare it to online, is this a real color or just a really bad fake lol.



Please post photos of the outside and the inside creed patch. Nothing can be authenticated or even identified without photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

ooppers said:


> I am planning on buying this purse,could anyone let me know if it is real? I think it is...some are so easy to tell that they are fake so far I haven't found anything to make me suspicious , thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2135352
> View attachment 2135353



Answered at the ATC thrfead.


----------



## mandyfin

could someone please tell me if style numbers f0869-12935 and h1068-15958 are real?
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ory-burch-italian-designer-W0QQAdIdZ460181368
they are the pink bag and white bags in the listing


----------



## BeenBurned

mandyfin said:


> could someone please tell me if style numbers f0869-12935 and h1068-15958 are real?
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ory-burch-italian-designer-W0QQAdIdZ460181368
> they are the pink bag and white bags in the listing


We need to see pictures (legible) of the creeds since counterfeiters can (and do) use legitimate serial numbers on fakes. If the pink wallet is part of the sale, you'll want to authenticate that too.

If you get the pictures you need, please post the authentication request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795


----------



## thebaglady5

Hi the authenticate thread is closed?  I hope this is okay to ask here.  I came across this bag, and I really like it!   The top is creased straight down.  Trying to figure out what bag it is?  Does anyone know?  

How much should I offer for it?


----------



## whateve

thebaglady5 said:


> Hi the authenticate thread is closed?  I hope this is okay to ask here.  I came across this bag, and I really like it!   The top is creased straight down.  Trying to figure out what bag it is?  Does anyone know?
> 
> How much should I offer for it?


The authentication thread isn't closed. You probably accidentally went to a closed one. That looks like a Willis. It is a popular style so there are fakes. Post your authentication requests here. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html
You can check ebay to see what similar bags are selling for.


----------



## kasia0326

Bought the 4280 bag and I already have it in my hands.  Looks very nice, but I have a question.  I read on other sites that the seams should be very even, no unraveling etc.  The hang tag on the front looks perfect, but on the back one of the seams is bigger.  or am I being paranoid?  Also, on the creed one of the corners is not perfect (the seam).  Have any of you had much experience with these smaller bags being copied? The number is G042-4280.  
(Had a very unpleasant experience with Coach I bought at auction, so I might be looking too much into it, sorry


----------



## Jem Jerrica

A friend picked this up at the outlet.  Can anyone tell me if this is FP or MFF?  Thank you!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Another pic.


----------



## thebaglady5

Jem Jerrica said:


> Another pic.



What does the creed inside read?


----------



## thebaglady5

I really like the bag, I like the classic carriage logo...super cute!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Sorry, a little blurry.


----------



## thebaglady5

It was from a full price store.  I am newer to coach, but since there is no F for factory that would indicate it is full price.  I never have seen a MFf bag with the carriage logo.


----------



## whateve

Jem Jerrica said:


> Sorry, a little blurry.





thebaglady5 said:


> It was from a full price store.  I am newer to coach, but since there is no F for factory that would indicate it is full price.  I never have seen a MFf bag with the carriage logo.


I don't think this was ever sold in a Coach FP store. The M at the end of the creed usually means it was made for another retailer, like Macy's.

My daughter has an earlier version of that purse and she got tons of compliments on it.


----------



## whateve

kasia0326 said:


> Bought the 4280 bag and I already have it in my hands.  Looks very nice, but I have a question.  I read on other sites that the seams should be very even, no unraveling etc.  The hang tag on the front looks perfect, but on the back one of the seams is bigger.  or am I being paranoid?  Also, on the creed one of the corners is not perfect (the seam).  Have any of you had much experience with these smaller bags being copied? The number is G042-4280.
> (Had a very unpleasant experience with Coach I bought at auction, so I might be looking too much into it, sorry


Post pictures of your concerns in the Authenticate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## Jem Jerrica

whateve said:


> I don't think this was ever sold in a Coach FP store. The M at the end of the creed usually means it was made for another retailer, like Macy's.
> 
> My daughter has an earlier version of that purse and she got tons of compliments on it.



Your comment confirmed my suspicions!  I don't remember seeing this bag at FP, and while I didn't recognize it as a Factory creed, I couldn't be sure that it wasn't MFF.  It makes sense that it was a department store exclusive.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

thebaglady5 said:


> It was from a full price store.  I am newer to coach, but since there is no F for factory that would indicate it is full price.  I never have seen a MFf bag with the carriage logo.



I had this thought, too, but I decided to post since I simply didn't recognize this bag!  whateve's comment about a department store exclusive seems to make the most sense, I think.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## whateve

Jem Jerrica said:


> Your comment confirmed my suspicions!  I don't remember seeing this bag at FP, and while I didn't recognize it as a Factory creed, I couldn't be sure that it wasn't MFF.  It makes sense that it was a department store exclusive.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Actually Coach made this style for FP in 2009 but with a different style number. It was  Hailey #14337. They wouldn't keep a style around in FP that long but for things that sell well, they often remake them for department stores. They have done this with Zoe and Carly too.


----------



## katev

thebaglady5 said:


> I really like the bag, I like the classic carriage logo...super cute!


 
Many of the bags from the Madison lines have the classic carriage logo on the front, so you might want to check out Lindsey and Sophia and others from this line.


----------



## Nolia

Could someone ID this (and the collection they are from)? Soho? Please and thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

Nolia said:


> Could someone ID this (and the collection they are from)? Soho? Please and thanks in advance!


That looks like a Soho carryall made for factory about a year ago.


----------



## Nolia

whateve said:


> That looks like a Soho carryall made for factory about a year ago.



So is it a factory exclusive? (Thanks!!)

EDIT: Aaand nevermind.  IDed it via Google after all!!


----------



## whateve

Nolia said:


> So is it a factory exclusive? (Thanks!!)


Yes, as far as I know they never made it for the boutiques.


----------



## Tetondeb

Please help ID this adorable bag! I've searched lists of model numbers, wayback, etc and get nada but one listed that may or may not have the correct name.  It's approximately 10 across the bottom x 9 across the top x 2 deep x 5.5 tall with a detachable strap and a top handle.  TIA!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Please help ID this adorable bag! I've searched lists of model numbers, wayback, etc and get nada but one listed that may or may not have the correct name.  It's approximately 10 across the bottom x 9 across the top x 2 deep x 5.5 tall with a detachable strap and a top handle.  TIA!


I just bought this bag too! It is adorable. I've been looking for it ever since I saw this picture. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...classic-pieces-here-292004-2.html#post8144739 Sorry I can't help with the name.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I just bought this bag too! It is adorable. I've been looking for it ever since I saw this picture. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...classic-pieces-here-292004-2.html#post8144739 Sorry I can't help with the name.



Ohhhhh... The yellow makes me happy! Did you find a yellow one?


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Ohhhhh... The yellow makes me happy! Did you find a yellow one?


No, unfortunately. Just black but it was only $16 shipped and I had over $8 of ebay bucks so it was too good of a deal to pass up. I have the yellow in the geometric bag but I love how this has the shoulder strap.


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> No, unfortunately. Just black but it was only $16 shipped and I had over $8 of ebay bucks so it was too good of a deal to pass up. I have the yellow in the geometric bag but I love how this has the shoulder strap.


I have it in black, too.  I've seen listings of it in red. You got a great deal.  I paid $25 shipped for mine and I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## MRSBWS

Tetondeb said:


> Please help ID this adorable bag! I've searched lists of model numbers, wayback, etc and get nada but one listed that may or may not have the correct name.  It's approximately 10 across the bottom x 9 across the top x 2 deep x 5.5 tall with a detachable strap and a top handle.  TIA!


Really nice!  I've never this bag in brown.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi Ladies -

I was hoping you could help me ID three new to me bags.  I won them on eBay and have no concerns with authenticity, but I am having trouble finding their true identities.

1.  Button flap bag.  11L x 7.5H x 2D  Strap is probably 45 inches (20" drop with a buckle.)  Has a pull button to release the flap, slip pocket under the flap, slip pocket on the back and a zipper pocket inside.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> No, unfortunately. Just black but it was only $16 shipped and I had over $8 of ebay bucks so it was too good of a deal to pass up. I have the yellow in the geometric bag but I love how this has the shoulder strap.



I love it in any color!


----------



## netlawyer

2.  Large zippered bag.  11 3/4L x 8H x 3D, strap drop is 16", so figure the strap is about 20-24" long, with a buckle to adjust.  Bag has slip pockets on both sides and zippered flap pocket inside.  The outside zipper has an unusual tab at the end.  The bag looks like it has contrasting welting on the pockets and zipper tab, but that may just be due to the texture of the leather under this light.


----------



## netlawyer

3.  Button tab tote.  12.5Wx 11H x 4D.  Strap drop is 16" so straps are probably 20".  The tote is closed using a strap with a magnetic snap that is held on with a flat head screw - there is a round grooved botton on the outside of the strap.  The strap loops on the bag are secured with similar grooved buttons.  The straps are not sewn to the bag but run through reinforced slots.  There is one zippered flap pocket inside.  (The serial number is 068-8215, the first digit looks a little like a J).    The earliest magnetic snap I've seen on a bag so far is on my 1992-ish Sullivan, and that one was the same type we see today.

Thank you so much for your continued help!


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> 3.  Button tab tote.  12.5Wx 11H x 4D.  Strap drop is 16" so straps are probably 20".  The tote is closed using a strap with a magnetic snap that is held on with a flat head screw - there is a round grooved botton on the outside of the strap.  The strap loops on the bag are secured with similar grooved buttons.  The straps are not sewn to the bag but run through reinforced slots.  There is one zippered flap pocket inside.  (The serial number is 068-8215, the first digit looks a little like a J).    The earliest magnetic snap I've seen on a bag so far is on my 1992-ish Sullivan, and that one was the same type we see today.
> 
> Thank you so much for your continued help!


This one was from the Carriage Classics line in 1992. The patent number for the magnetic snap was originally on a sticker inside the pocket. This style is the Dover Tote #9900.


----------



## JOODLZ

netlawyer said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I was hoping you could help me ID three new to me bags.  I won them on eBay and have no concerns with authenticity, but I am having trouble finding their true identities.
> 
> 1.  Button flap bag.  11L x 7.5H x 2D  Strap is probably 45 inches (20" drop with a buckle.)  Has a pull button to release the flap, slip pocket under the flap, slip pocket on the back and a zipper pocket inside.



Check this out...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-715.html#post21925888

Hyacinth's authentication is in the next post:
"It's a Roll Bag, style 9887 from around 1992. The type of closure was called a Springlock, original retail was $210."




netlawyer said:


> 2.  Large zippered bag.  11 3/4L x 8H x 3D, strap drop is 16", so figure the strap is about 20-24" long, with a buckle to adjust.  Bag has slip pockets on both sides and zippered flap pocket inside.  The outside zipper has an unusual tab at the end.  The bag looks like it has contrasting welting on the pockets and zipper tab, but that may just be due to the texture of the leather under this light.



And this one...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-8.html#post22428420

From Hyacinth: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-9.html#post22430038
"I can't tell from the pictures if it tapers toward the top but if it does it's a Swagger #9820, late 1980s         "

I love both of these bags, although the Roll Bag is really heavy - empty! Hope this info helps.

Added: I rehabbed both these bags with amazing results!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Please help ID this adorable bag! I've searched lists of model numbers, wayback, etc and get nada but one listed that may or may not have the correct name.  It's approximately 10 across the bottom x 9 across the top x 2 deep x 5.5 tall with a detachable strap and a top handle.  TIA!



It's called a Geometric Clutch


----------



## netlawyer

JOODLZ said:


> Check this out...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-715.html#post21925888
> 
> Hyacinth's authentication is in the next post:
> "It's a Roll Bag, style 9887 from around 1992. The type of closure was called a Springlock, original retail was $210."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-8.html#post22428420
> 
> From Hyacinth: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-9.html#post22430038
> "I can't tell from the pictures if it tapers toward the top but if it does it's a Swagger #9820, late 1980s         "
> 
> I love both of these bags, although the Roll Bag is really heavy - empty! Hope this info helps.
> 
> Added: I rehabbed both these bags with amazing results!


Thank you so much, JOODLZ!  I love them too - I am actually really into the big heavy leather bags right now and all three that I posted fit the bill.    I am assuming that the Roll Bags:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-715.html#post21925888

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-391.html#post24403333

Have a family relationship with this bag, which is also on my rehab shelf:

Vintage COACH Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag Purse 
Seller: myhandbagsandluggage
Item No: 140936775359
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COACH-Leather-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/140936775359


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> This one was from the Carriage Classics line in 1992. The patent number for the magnetic snap was originally on a sticker inside the pocket. This style is the Dover Tote #9900.


Thanks Whateve!  I saw your baby one here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...lassic-pieces-here-292004-6.html#post23140770

and now I really want the little one too!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Geometric Clutch


Thank you! That makes sense since it is similar to my Geometric bags. No wonder I love it!


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Thanks Whateve!  I saw your baby one here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...lassic-pieces-here-292004-6.html#post23140770
> 
> and now I really want the little one too!


You're welcome! The little one is adorable but probably not as useful.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> You're welcome! The little one is adorable but probably not as useful.


Yes, it is very useful.  So much that I've started carrying it as my everyday bag before rehabbing it.  Now I will have to do without it for a while while I clean it up.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Geometric Clutch



Thank you Hyacinth! I just saw this.


----------



## Shan2

Saw this earrings in the upcoming FOS preview, wondering what's the name and MSRP?
Are those actually dangling little miniature Coach hangtags?
I've never bought Coach jewelries coz I don't know if they tarnish easy, and with those little coach hangtag, does it make a pair of earing look more classy or flashy... TIA!


----------



## eshilde

Hi All,

my friend just bought me a brown coach handbag as a birthday present. i would like to know the authenticity of the bag. Actually i don't know the exact name of the bag, but it is a legacy type with brown strip on both sides of the bag. inside the bag, listed a listing number : F1273-19999 and stated that the bag was manufactured in china. 
Can you help to identify the authenticity?

Many Thanks


----------



## whateve

eshilde said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my friend just bought me a brown coach handbag as a birthday present. i would like to know the authenticity of the bag. Actually i don't know the exact name of the bag, but it is a legacy type with brown strip on both sides of the bag. inside the bag, listed a listing number : F1273-19999 and stated that the bag was manufactured in china.
> Can you help to identify the authenticity?
> 
> Many Thanks


We can't authenticate with just a number. We have to see pictures of the actual bag. Post pictures of the bag and the creed on the inside of the purse here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## LVaznGRL

Hi there, 

I hope this isn't a silly question. I just acquired a Coach Chrystie Style 9892, with a "button twist lock." No matter which way I turn it, I cannot unlock the clasp. Can you experts please advise me.

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

LVaznGRL said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope this isn't a silly question. I just acquired a Coach Chrystie Style 9892, with a "button twist lock." No matter which way I turn it, I cannot unlock the clasp. Can you experts please advise me.
> 
> Thank you!


You are supposed to pull it, I think.


----------



## LVaznGRL

whateve said:


> You are supposed to pull it, I think.


I'm using all my strength, and I cannot pull it open. The seller was obviously able to, since there are pictures of the interior bag...

I don't want to damage the bag by constantly yanking on the flap.

Any advise on how to loosen the lock?

Thank you.


----------



## whateve

LVaznGRL said:


> I'm using all my strength, and I cannot pull it open. The seller was obviously able to, since there are pictures of the interior bag...
> 
> I don't want to damage the bag by constantly yanking on the flap.
> 
> Any advise on how to loosen the lock?
> 
> Thank you.


I had one but I don't remember how it worked. Maybe you push on the button while lifting the flap?


----------



## LVaznGRL

whateve said:


> I had one but I don't remember how it worked. Maybe you push on the button while lifting the flap?


Thank you for your help. Whew, it finally opened!! I had to twist and pull on the flap to release the clasp. = )


----------



## whateve

LVaznGRL said:


> Thank you for your help. Whew, it finally opened!! I had to twist and pull on the flap to release the clasp. = )


Great! I found the clasp to be difficult on mine. That is why I don't have it anymore.


----------



## netlawyer

LVaznGRL said:


> Thank you for your help. Whew, it finally opened!! I had to twist and pull on the flap to release the clasp. = )



I have four of these and haven't had a problem with the clasp.  It's hard to explain, but try pinching your fingers under the button to lift the button away from the circle next to the leather. That should unlatch the clasp. You probably lifted the button while you were turning it, but it doesn't turn - it lifts. 

You close it by just pushing it back on the little point under the flap and it should click back in.  I actually find it easier than a turnlock.


----------



## Tetondeb

Please look at this when you can.  It's Navy blue number 9170. I've looked in style number lists, wayback and can't find any others. It's approximately 10w x 9h x 4d

TIA


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Please look at this when you can.  It's Navy blue number 9170. I've looked in style number lists, wayback and can't find any others. It's approximately 10w x 9h x 4d
> 
> TIA



Strap


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Strap


This was possibly the first style ever made by Coach. It was called the classic shoulder bag or classic pouch.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> This was possibly the first style ever made by Coach. It was called the classic shoulder bag or classic pouch.



Cool! I thought I was getting a black bag and I it showed up Navy. I kind of like that!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Cool! I thought I was getting a black bag and I it showed up Navy. I kind of like that!


Definitely navy is cooler than black. It is also cool to get the first style ever made (at least that is what Coach stated in their 1995 catalog, but the bio of Lillian Cahn describes the first Coach bag as a tote.) I have this same style in a NYC brown suede but no one has ever found a style number or catalog picture for it.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Definitely navy is cooler than black. It is also cool to get the first style ever made (at least that is what Coach stated in their 1995 catalog, but the bio of Lillian Cahn describes the first Coach bag as a tote.) I have this same style in a NYC brown suede but no one has ever found a style number or catalog picture for it.



Coach is such a wonderful mystery sometimes!


----------



## Tetondeb

2 more please! I'm almost through my "what the heck are you" bags!  

#1 is taupe, approximately 9w x 7h x 2.5d 
#2  British tan is approximately 3.5 x 7 x 1.5 with a strap and Velcro closure. 
 Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> 2 more please! I'm almost through my "what the heck are you" bags!
> 
> #1 is taupe, approximately 9w x 7h x 2.5d
> #2  British tan is approximately 3.5 x 7 x 1.5 with a strap and Velcro closure.
> Thanks so much!


The top one is a compartment bag. The Olympics item is style number 1630. Is it a glasses case?


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> The top one is a compartment bag. The Olympics item is style number 1630. Is it a glasses case?



I'm not sure. ..It doesn't seem long enough but maybe. .. Thanks for the info. ..I'll try it out and see!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> 2 more please! I'm almost through my "what the heck are you" bags!
> 
> #1 is taupe, approximately 9w x 7h x 2.5d
> #2  British tan is approximately 3.5 x 7 x 1.5 with a strap and Velcro closure.
> Thanks so much!





whateve said:


> The top one is a compartment bag. The Olympics item is style number 1630. Is it a glasses case?





Tetondeb said:


> I'm not sure. ..It doesn't seem long enough but maybe. .. Thanks for the info. ..I'll try it out and see!


I think the Olympics case might be for the very old style Nokia cell phones.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think the Olympics case might be for the very old style Nokia cell phones.


That was my other guess.


----------



## Tetondeb

BeenBurned said:


> I think the Olympics case might be for the very old style Nokia cell phones.



I bet you're right. ..It's a little roomy for glasses. It's kind of a neat little case!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The top one is a compartment bag. The Olympics item is style number 1630. Is it a glasses case?



That's interesting - it came out in 1995 but still uses the old pre-1994 all-numeric serial number system.  Coach's style number is actually 656 which is the first half of the serial number. The Olympic items seem to have used whatever numbering system Coach was in the mood to use at the time.

They just called it a USOC Multifunction Case


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> That's interesting - it came out in 1995 but still uses the old pre-1994 all-numeric serial number system.  Coach's style number is actually 656 which is the first half of the serial number. The Olympic items seem to have used whatever numbering system Coach was in the mood to use at the time.
> 
> They just called it a USOC Multifunction Case



Awesome. ..Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

Just curious about this one. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130890916691&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
I have always pretty much assumed that if a bag has this striped lining that it was designed by Bonnie Cashin. But in this article about Lillian Cahn, it says she designed the first Coach bag based on a simple paper shopping bag. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/b...tor-of-the-coach-handbag-dies-at-89.html?_r=0

This style looks like it could have been it. What do you think?


----------



## amyrebecca

Does anyone know the name of this bag? It was limited edition but that's all I can remember. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

amyrebecca said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? It was limited edition but that's all I can remember. Thanks!
> View attachment 2146317


Madison Exotic Carryall #14601


----------



## Tetondeb

I can Not figure out the name of this little guy.  It's about the same height and length as my companion flap, but much narrower in depth with different strap.  It's approximately 8x8x2. I've looked up the style numbers etc and other people call it a companion flap but it's very different than my other that matches wayback. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Just curious about this one.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130890916691&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> I have always pretty much assumed that if a bag has this striped lining that it was designed by Bonnie Cashin. But in this article about Lillian Cahn, it says she designed the first Coach bag based on a simple paper shopping bag. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/b...tor-of-the-coach-handbag-dies-at-89.html?_r=0
> 
> This style looks like it could have been it. What do you think?



That. .. is. .. ex-squizz-it!


----------



## DemRam

Tetondeb said:


> I can Not figure out the name of this little guy.  It's about the same height and length as my companion flap, but much narrower in depth with different strap.  It's approximately 8x8x2. I've looked up the style numbers etc and other people call it a companion flap but it's very different than my other that matches wayback. Any help appreciated!



I have 9620 as the Companion Pouch.

SORRY:  Compact Pouch.  Can't seem to read through blurry eyes today.


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> I can Not figure out the name of this little guy.  It's about the same height and length as my companion flap, but much narrower in depth with different strap.  It's approximately 8x8x2. I've looked up the style numbers etc and other people call it a companion flap but it's very different than my other that matches wayback. Any help appreciated!


It was called a compact pouch. It is also different from the companion flap in that it has the piping around the front.


----------



## Tetondeb

DemRam said:


> I have 9620 as the Companion Pouch.
> 
> SORRY:  Compact Pouch.  Can't seem to read through blurry eyes today.



That's what happens when we make you look at tiny little Creed pics all day! Thanks a always!


----------



## Tetondeb

Okay. ..I think these are the last of my mystery-to-me bags!  Please look at these when you can.  TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Okay. ..I think these are the last of my mystery-to-me bags!  Please look at these when you can.  TIA!



1- Swinger Small, style 4080

2- maybe Convertible Clutch, #9635

3- Lindsay, #9888

4- Pocket Purse, #9755

5- Chelsea Bag, #9894

All are from the late 1980s or early 1990s.


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Okay. ..I think these are the last of my mystery-to-me bags!  Please look at these when you can.  TIA!


Is the swinger leather different from the others? Every time I see these listed they look squishy.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> Is the swinger leather different from the others? Every time I see these listed they look squishy.



My small swinger (#4080) is made of thin soft leather, so yea pretty squishy  - I think it is from the Lightweights Line.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> My small swinger (#4080) is made of thin soft leather, so yea pretty squishy  - I think it is from the Lightweights Line.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Is the swinger leather different from the others? Every time I see these listed they look squishy.



Sorry. .. got distracted! Is the swinger the Crescent shaped one? If so. ..Yes very squishy!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Sorry. .. got distracted! Is the swinger the Crescent shaped one? If so. ..Yes very squishy!


Yes, that one. It does look squishy! I'd like to see what it looks like after rehab.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> 1- Swinger Small, style 4080
> 
> 2- maybe Convertible Clutch, #9635
> 
> 3- Lindsay, #9888
> 
> 4- Pocket Purse, #9755
> 
> 5- Chelsea Bag, #9894
> 
> All are from the late 1980s or early 1990s.



Maybe if I read the posts in order I wouldn't sound as spacey lol!  Major student issues this afternoon took me away from my bags. ..darn them! 

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Yes, that one. It does look squishy! I'd like to see what it looks like after rehab.



Absolutely! I'm way behind. ..I'll work on it this weekend hopefully! It's really beautiful but the leather is very different than others of the same time


----------



## Tetondeb

Does anyone have hyacinths link to the color hangtags from the era of the convertible clutch? Is such an interesting color. ..almost like raw leather


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Does anyone have hyacinths link to the color hangtags from the era of the convertible clutch? Is such an interesting color. ..almost like raw leather



Okay. ..raw night be a bit bloody lol. ..undyed I meant


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Okay. ..raw night be a bit bloody lol. ..undyed I meant


It's probably putty. Here is one color chart. I don't know what year it is from, but the tags look like the ones from the 80's.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Does anyone have hyacinths link to the color hangtags from the era of the convertible clutch? Is such an interesting color. ..almost like raw leather



It's in the Coach Reference forum
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...uestions-faq-and-reference-info-158400-3.html


----------



## coachgirl555

Can someone tell me the name of this key chain and approx when it was released..?
Thanks in advance


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all!  I was looking at Tetondeb's pouch and was interested in your thoughts on the strap on this NYC pouch.

Dimensions are 9" tall x 10" wide x 4.25" deep.

Bags of comparable age have tapered straps with piping around the edges. The strap on this purse appears to fit the buckles perfectly, but I am assuming the strap is a replacement.  Also, I don't think I've seen this zipper pull before, does anyone have a comparable bag to compare with?  None of the bags on eBay that I've found really show the pull.    Also the piping on the back ends on the side, which I have not seen before.

Tapered straps with piping:

Vintage COACH 9170 Black Legacy Flap Classic Original Bag Handbag Pouch NYC NICE
Seller: littlemissmuffet808
Item No.:  130805771583
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...inal-Bag-Handbag-Pouch-NYC-NICE-/130805771583

Update: bag with piping ending on the side:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ddle-Bag-Handbag-Purse-NYC-NICE-/160964064589

Update 2: this United Stewardess bag has both the unpiped strap and the same inside zipper pull.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/collectors-stewardess-RARE-LEATHER-COWHIDE-SHOULDER-BAG-/310652946943     Other NYC Stewardess bags have the piped tapered strap.

Hyacinth discussed this strap as being specially ordered by the airline here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-380.html#post23899183


----------



## jaylynn7979

Hi all!  I'm new to this site, so hopefully, I'm posting this right!  I recently picked up a Coach purse at a thrift store, and after some research, I've determined that it is a Bri Satchel, style# 6707.  What I can't seem to find is when was this style originally made?


----------



## BeenBurned

jaylynn7979 said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to this site, so hopefully, I'm posting this right!  I recently picked up a Coach purse at a thrift store, and after some research, I've determined that it is a Bri Satchel, style# 6707.  What I can't seem to find is when was this style originally made?


Welcome to TPF! 

Because thrift stores are notorious for selling fakes (although the occasional genuine item slips through), you really should verify authenticity first. Please see post #1 for required pictures and post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795

At the very minimum, we need to see a picture of the full front of the bag and a clear and legible pic of the creed.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> That's interesting - it came out in 1995 but still uses the old pre-1994 all-numeric serial number system.  Coach's style number is actually 656 which is the first half of the serial number. The Olympic items seem to have used whatever numbering system Coach was in the mood to use at the time.
> 
> They just called it a USOC Multifunction Case


Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.

If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.

This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> It's probably putty. Here is one color chart. I don't know what year it is from, but the tags look like the ones from the 80's.



Thanks! It's a very beautiful and very challenging color to restore!


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> It's in the Coach Reference forum
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...uestions-faq-and-reference-info-158400-3.html



Thank you! I have so many pages book marked now that I need bookmarks to help me find my bookmarks!


----------



## Tetondeb

netlawyer said:


> Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.
> 
> If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.
> 
> This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551



Ewww... That's bad! Where would this attribute be? On the Creed itself?


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Ewww... That's bad! Where would this attribute be? On the Creed itself?



Nevermind... found it!


----------



## BeenBurned

netlawyer said:


> Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.
> 
> If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.
> 
> This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551


That's interesting. I can't imagine someone putting a fake stamp on an authentic bag but it sure looks like they did it to the bag in that listing! What a way to wreck a beautiful purse!

I've never seen anything with "Jet Set Sport" and the Olympic rings. And that imprint is way off-center!


----------



## Tenny

netlawyer said:


> Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.
> 
> If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.
> 
> This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551


Thanks for that info - that is great to know. 

I actually saw this bag when it was first listed, and I was wondering why COACH would choose a bag made in Italy to commemorate the American team. Yes, I know, there are tons of MADE IN CHINA souvenirs and all that, but it seemed odd to me that an iconic American firm like COACH would use an Italian bag for one of its (more expensive than a plain souvenir) commemorative offerings.

Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.
> 
> If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.
> 
> This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551


What a shame they did this to this beautiful bag. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Regarding the Coach USOC bags, I was doing a lot of counterfeit enforcement in the 1990s and worked the Games seizing counterfeit products including fakes of these Coach bags.  Since Coach had to enter into licenses with both the US Olympic Committee (USOC) and the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) you will always find the required license attributions in a genuine licensed bag.
> 
> If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant.
> 
> This is an example of a fake Olympic bag - I can't comment on the authenticity of the bag itself but the Olympic stamp on the front is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-OLYMP...Madison-Leather-Purse-Italy-Bag-/310539062551



Thanks for the information, Netlawyer!

What's interesting is that the bag itself is genuine but the Olympic stamp is fake. Not only is it slightly off-center, but Coach didn't stamp any existing items with the USOC stamp, everything made for the Olympics was a brand-new item. 

And the creeds would always have the Olympic logo and be worded specially as an official Olympic item. That outside stamp on the Regis really looks bad. The outside stamps on the genuine items should say "100 Atlanta 1996" and the creeds should have the torch between "Athens 1896" and "Atlanta 1996".

Here are two examples of genuine Coach Olympic items:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Special...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cea0d887

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lim...885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec41d538d

The Coach can still be reported as a trademark violation, but of the USOC and - is it still the International Olympic Committee? - registered trademarks since it has the 5-ring logo.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> What's interesting is that the bag itself is genuine but the Olympic stamp is fake. Not only is it slightly off-center, but Coach didn't stamp any existing items with the USOC stamp, everything made for the Olympics was a brand-new item.
> 
> And the creeds would always have the Olympic logo and be worded specially as an official Olympic item. That stamp on the Regis really looks bad.


Just curious, but would that make this item technically counterfeit? Not a counterfeit Coach, but a counterfeit Olympic item? Does it violate Ebay rules?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Just curious, but would that make this item technically counterfeit? Not a counterfeit Coach, but a counterfeit Olympic item? Does it violate Ebay rules?



I'd say it does.The Olympic rings are trademarked just like the NASCAR name. Whether or not a t-shirt was made by the company on the label, if it's imprinted with the NASCAR logo and wasn't made or authorized by NASCAR it's still counterfeit, right? There's still a trademark violation involved. At least that's how I'm interpreting the rules and the laws.


----------



## Belleetbonne

I found this lovely little Coach wristlet while out and about thrifting but have no idea what it's called. It measures about 8" across 4" tall and 2" deep. The lining is khaki twill with no patch and a small black "made in china" tab inside. I would appreciate anyone's help


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I'd say it does.The Olympic rings are trademarked just like the NASCAR name. Whether or not a t-shirt was made by the company on the label, if it's imprinted with the NASCAR logo and wasn't made or authorized by NASCAR it's still counterfeit, right? There's still a trademark violation involved. At least that's how I'm interpreting the rules and the laws.


That's what I believe too.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> I'd say it does.The Olympic rings are trademarked just like the NASCAR name. Whether or not a t-shirt was made by the company on the label, if it's imprinted with the NASCAR logo and wasn't made or authorized by NASCAR it's still counterfeit, right? There's still a trademark violation involved. At least that's how I'm interpreting the rules and the laws.



You are correct Hyacinth, in the US no one but the USOC can authorize use of the Olympic Rings. So it is a counterfeit item.  I've reported the bag.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this lovely little Coach wristlet while out and about thrifting but have no idea what it's called. It measures about 8" across 4" tall and 2" deep. The lining is khaki twill with no patch and a small black "made in china" tab inside. I would appreciate anyone's help



Love to see if anyone knows the style name and/or season of this wristlet


----------



## netlawyer

Hi ladies - am visiting my Mom and have pulled out her Coach bags. Would
appreciate any help you can provide in identifying them for us. 

First is a small navy flap pouch with the Coach metal tag. 8" wide 7" tall and 3.5" deep.   No pocket on back and no zipper on inside pocket.


----------



## netlawyer

2.  Brown clutch portfolio 9" tall x 13" wide x 1" deep   Lost her serial number.   I am interested in how large the type seems for the MADE IN NEW
YORK CITY line and was wondering if anyone knew dates for the use of the (R) on the creed?


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> 2.  Brown clutch portfolio 9" tall x 13" wide x 1" deep   Lost her serial number.   I am interested in how large the type seems for the MADE IN NEW
> YORK CITY line and was wondering if anyone knew dates for the use of the (R) on the creed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151360
> View attachment 2151358
> View attachment 2151359


This is a slim clutch large #9555. In 1981, it retailed for $62. If you are talking about the registered trademark symbol, Coach used that at one time. I haven't been able to narrow down the exact years when it was used, but I think I have seen it only on bags with a glued in serial number - one of mine I know was made in 1980.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> This is a slim clutch large #9555. In 1981, it retailed for $62. If you are talking about the registered trademark symbol, Coach used that at one time. I haven't been able to narrow down the exact years when it was used, but I think I have seen it only on bags with a glued in serial number - one of mine I know was made in 1980.



Thanks, Whateve!  I'm giving it a bath while I am here this week.  I also brought her a rehabbed Compartment Shopper for Mother's Day to thank her for starting me on Coach young (got my first Coach for my sweet 16).


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this lovely little Coach wristlet while out and about thrifting but have no idea what it's called. It measures about 8" across 4" tall and 2" deep. The lining is khaki twill with no patch and a small black "made in china" tab inside. I would appreciate anyone's help


Hi there! Just wondering if I've just posted this on the wrong thread? I know it's authentic just hoping someone might be able to help me identify this lovely little wristlet.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> This is a slim clutch large #9555. In 1981, it retailed for $62. If you are talking about the registered trademark symbol, Coach used that at one time. I haven't been able to narrow down the exact years when it was used, but I think I have seen it only on bags with a glued in serial number - one of mine I know was made in 1980.



Hey Whatev!  Thank you so much!  Was wondering how you got the 1980 date for your bag?

I checked the US Patent and Trademark Office website and the trademark Registration on the Coach cartouche was issued December 18, 1984, so that means Coach would have had from December, 1984, plus the time to update the stamps for the use of the (R) on the creed.  They filed their trademark application in June 1983, so even if they used the (R) before the trademark registration issued (which is a huge no-no and illegal), I would be surprised if they used the (R) before they had even filed the application to register the trademark in 1980.     

It is also interesting that they claimed a first use date of May, 1963 (19630500) for the class of goods that includes purses, so they were using the Coach trademark in this specific cartouche configuration in connection with bags going back to that date. (Which would also have to exclude Coach's traditional leather goods since that would go back to the 1940s.)  The bags were probably sold in packaging or they had a label attached.

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4801:ng3ygl.6.1

I also saw your thoughts on "the first Coach bag" being a tote rather than the Pouch -I saw this auction and wondered if the teal bag might be one of those early bags.  It clearly has the same handle attachments some of Coach's early totes and doesn't seem to say Coach on it - but the striped lining (which is different than Cashin's Mexican cotton) and the "GLOVE TANNED COWHIDE" stamp make me wonder whether that could be one of those early bags.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...CY-STRIPE-KISSLOCK-COLOR-UNIQUE-/261202934226

Interestingly, this Bonnie Cashin bag has the same lining as the teal bag (based on the maroon blue brown pattern shown on the far right of the teal bag).  I wonder if she started using Coach striped lining and then updated it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vtg-6...GACY-STRIPE-2-Labels-RARE-COLOR-/300882047988


----------



## BeenBurned

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this lovely little Coach wristlet while out and about thrifting but have no idea what it's called. It measures about 8" across 4" tall and 2" deep. The lining is khaki twill with no patch and a small black "made in china" tab inside. I would appreciate anyone's help


I saw your posts earlier but I don't know the official Coach name. It's some type of mini sig wristlet.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Hey Whatev!  Thank you so much!  Was wondering how you got the 1980 date for your bag?
> 
> I checked the US Patent and Trademark Office website and the trademark Registration on the Coach cartouche was issued December 18, 1984, so that means Coach would have had from December, 1984, plus the time to update the stamps for the use of the (R) on the creed.  They filed their trademark application in June 1983, so even if they used the (R) before the trademark registration issued (which is a huge no-no and illegal), I would be surprised if they used the (R) before they had even filed the application to register the trademark in 1980.
> 
> It is also interesting that they claimed a first use date of May, 1963 (19630500) for the class of goods that includes purses, so they were using the Coach trademark in this specific cartouche configuration in connection with bags going back to that date. (Which would also have to exclude Coach's traditional leather goods since that would go back to the 1940s.)  The bags were probably sold in packaging or they had a label attached.
> 
> http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4801:ng3ygl.6.1
> 
> I also saw your thoughts on "the first Coach bag" being a tote rather than the Pouch -I saw this auction and wondered if the teal bag might be one of those early bags.  It clearly has the same handle attachments some of Coach's early totes and doesn't seem to say Coach on it - but the striped lining (which is different than Cashin's Mexican cotton) and the "GLOVE TANNED COWHIDE" stamp make me wonder whether that could be one of those early bags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...CY-STRIPE-KISSLOCK-COLOR-UNIQUE-/261202934226
> 
> Interestingly, this Bonnie Cashin bag has the same lining as the teal bag (based on the maroon blue brown pattern shown on the far right of the teal bag).  I wonder if she started using Coach striped lining and then updated it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vtg-6...GACY-STRIPE-2-Labels-RARE-COLOR-/300882047988


I got the 1980 date for my bag because it came with a pouch of paperwork, including a catalog with the code 8005 on the front, which I thought might have stood for May 1980 or the fifth catalog and 1980, and a "The Factory" brochure that includes the wording "In the almost 40 years since it was established..." and has a code of 8001 on it. The catalog contains the sentence "For more than fifteen years Coach has been producing the same great-looking bags," which is consistent with the first purse being made in the mid 1960's. The registered trademark symbol appears in the paperwork. I've seen quite a few bags with the glued in serial number that came with similar paperwork. 

I really think that Coach started using the registered trademark symbol because somebody advised them to do so. I don't know why they stopped using it unless they realized that it wasn't necessary. The data seem to imply that they used the symbol before they were legally allowed to do so, unless there was another trademark application earlier that we don't know about.

There is no conclusive proof that NYC bags with the glued on serial numbers predate those with stamped numbers. They could have stamped the numbers directly in the bags for awhile when there were fewer workers, and then switched to the glued on numbers because there was only one number stamping machine for several workers.

Thank you for your thoughts on the first Coach bag. That teal bag sure looks like it could have been one of the first, and it doesn't look like a typical Bonnie Cashin.


----------



## Belleetbonne

BeenBurned said:


> I saw your posts earlier but I don't know the official Coach name. It's some type of mini sig wristlet.


Thank you beenburned! Wasn't sure if it was just me  

I know it's an older model and I do love the size and weight of her, been scanning through the 'bay to see if I can find the style name that way. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hey Whatev!  Thank you so much!  Was wondering how you got the 1980 date for your bag?
> 
> I checked the US Patent and Trademark Office website and the trademark Registration on the Coach cartouche was issued December 18, 1984, so that means Coach would have had from December, 1984, plus the time to update the stamps for the use of the (R) on the creed.  They filed their trademark application in June 1983, so even if they used the (R) before the trademark registration issued (which is a huge no-no and illegal), I would be surprised if they used the (R) before they had even filed the application to register the trademark in 1980.
> 
> It is also interesting that they claimed a first use date of May, 1963 (19630500) for the class of goods that includes purses, so they were using the Coach trademark in this specific cartouche configuration in connection with bags going back to that date. (Which would also have to exclude Coach's traditional leather goods since that would go back to the 1940s.)  The bags were probably sold in packaging or they had a label attached.
> 
> http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4801:ng3ygl.6.1
> 
> I also saw your thoughts on "the first Coach bag" being a tote rather than the Pouch -I saw this auction and wondered if the teal bag might be one of those early bags.  It clearly has the same handle attachments some of Coach's early totes and doesn't seem to say Coach on it - but the striped lining (which is different than Cashin's Mexican cotton) and the "GLOVE TANNED COWHIDE" stamp make me wonder whether that could be one of those early bags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...CY-STRIPE-KISSLOCK-COLOR-UNIQUE-/261202934226
> 
> Interestingly, this Bonnie Cashin bag has the same lining as the teal bag (based on the maroon blue brown pattern shown on the far right of the teal bag).  I wonder if she started using Coach striped lining and then updated it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vtg-6...GACY-STRIPE-2-Labels-RARE-COLOR-/300882047988



Based just on the catalogs, Coach was using the "registered" mark in their catalogs at least as early as 1979, although usage was kind of hit-or-miss based on the first page shown below. The word "Coach" by itself usually doesn't have the mark, but the terms "Coach Leatherware" and "Coach bag" usually do. Maybe bags made during that period may have had the mark on the creed since the term "Coach bag" was used there too. 

It was also used in the early 1980s, second pic is from a 1981 catalog, the third pic is the cover of the same catalog. By the end of the 80s its use had been reduced to maybe as little as two times per catalog, maybe the first and last pages, which was probably enough to satisfy Sara Lee's legal department. They also used it the first time they mentioned a specific line, like "Coach Spectator" or "Coach Business".


----------



## Jem Jerrica

whateve said:


> Actually Coach made this style for FP in 2009 but with a different style number. It was  Hailey #14337. They wouldn't keep a style around in FP that long but for things that sell well, they often remake them for department stores. They have done this with Zoe and Carly too.



I was traveling and missed your response.  2009 pre-dates my infatuation with Coach, so I would have never known that this was a department store re-make of a popular style.  so much for sharing your expertise.   It is a cool bag!


----------



## whateve

Jem Jerrica said:


> I was traveling and missed your response.  2009 pre-dates my infatuation with Coach, so I would have never known that this was a department store re-make of a popular style.  so much for sharing your expertise.   It is a cool bag!


You're welcome!


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> Based just on the catalogs, Coach was using the "registered" mark in their catalogs at least as early as 1979, although usage was kind of hit-or-miss based on the first page shown below. The word "Coach" by itself usually doesn't have the mark, but the terms "Coach Leatherware" and "Coach bag" usually do. Maybe bags made during that period may have had the mark on the creed since the term "Coach bag" was used there too.
> 
> It was also used in the early 1980s, second pic is from a 1981 catalog, the third pic is the cover of the same catalog. By the end of the 80s its use had been reduced to maybe as little as two times per catalog, maybe the first and last pages, which was probably enough to satisfy Sara Lee's legal department. They also used it the first time they mentioned a specific line, like "Coach Spectator" or "Coach Business".



Thanks for the additional info Whateve and Hyacinth, these photos are wonderful!! I am going to go digging for more trademark history and see what else I can find!


----------



## Tetondeb

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this lovely little Coach wristlet while out and about thrifting but have no idea what it's called. It measures about 8" across 4" tall and 2" deep. The lining is khaki twill with no patch and a small black "made in china" tab inside. I would appreciate anyone's help



http://web.archive.org/web/20040406...w_bc=&base_index=0&sort_by_price=&easyask_id=

It's some kind of Mini Signature Wristlet. The Tassel makes me think that it's a Hamptons, but I didn't find an exact one.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Yes, that one. It does look squishy! I'd like to see what it looks like after rehab.



Whateve.... I added the swinger rehab to my blog if you're interested! It's going to be beautiful!

http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/04/restoration-vintage-coach-small-swinger.html


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Whateve.... I added the swinger rehab to my blog if you're interested! It's going to be beautiful!
> 
> http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/04/restoration-vintage-coach-small-swinger.html


Thanks. It looks gorgeous already. I have had trouble rehabbing lightweights.


----------



## Lizzrd

Hi there!

New here...motivated by this purse to come for help. Saw it at a recent book signing. I'm sure it's an older style, but I'm still desperate to locate one. Any ideas? TIA!

http://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh/12323fa7-a3f1-41e3-8c5a-1cb178ff33f1/993ee47f27506631bd99e47ea8b530a4


----------



## whateve

Lizzrd said:


> Hi there!
> 
> New here...motivated by this purse to come for help. Saw it at a recent book signing. I'm sure it's an older style, but I'm still desperate to locate one. Any ideas? TIA!
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh...1cb178ff33f1/993ee47f27506631bd99e47ea8b530a4


It looks like a Daisy made for factory #F20441. They are pretty recent. You might be able to find one at a factory store. There are some on ebay that are new with tags.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Thanks. It looks gorgeous already. I have had trouble rehabbing lightweights.



It's got a lot of body now, but I think with conditioning and use it will lose its form fairly quickly...we'll see!!!!


----------



## Tetondeb

Lizzrd said:


> Hi there!
> 
> New here...motivated by this purse to come for help. Saw it at a recent book signing. I'm sure it's an older style, but I'm still desperate to locate one. Any ideas? TIA!
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh/12323fa7-a3f1-41e3-8c5a-1cb178ff33f1/993ee47f27506631bd99e47ea8b530a4



I think those are still in the factory stores...if not...something similar will be!

COACH 20441 CHAMPAGNE DAISY METALLIC LEATHER TOTE BAG

Model: Coach 20441 MSRP: $298.00


----------



## whateve

Lizzrd said:


> Hi there!
> 
> New here...motivated by this purse to come for help. Saw it at a recent book signing. I'm sure it's an older style, but I'm still desperate to locate one. Any ideas? TIA!
> 
> http://www.evernote.com/shard/s1/sh...1cb178ff33f1/993ee47f27506631bd99e47ea8b530a4





Tetondeb said:


> I think those are still in the factory stores...if not...something similar will be!
> 
> COACH 20441 CHAMPAGNE DAISY METALLIC LEATHER TOTE BAG
> 
> Model: Coach 20441 MSRP: $298.00


In case you aren't familiar with Coach pricing, don't expect to pay the MSRP for this bag. At Coach factory stores, they are typically at least 50% off.


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> It's got a lot of body now, but I think with conditioning and use it will lose its form fairly quickly...we'll see!!!!


I think I had trouble with the color. After a bath, the color looked washed out and patchy.


----------



## ack150

I found this at a local thrift - the only marking is the Coach lozenge on the exterior under the flap, and there is an outlet bullseye on the interior, but no creed. I apologize for the awful picture of the lozenge, if it's necessary I can take more. The purse is 7 L x 4.5 H x 1 D. It's a pretty medium/denum blue.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I think I had trouble with the color. After a bath, the color looked washed out and patchy.



Oh I hope not... It's weird that it's taking so long to dry. ..being shaved so close I thought it would dry really quickly!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> In case you aren't familiar with Coach pricing, don't expect to pay the MSRP for this bag. At Coach factory stores, they are typically at least 50% off.



Oh. .. Sorry. ..Just trying to show the info. ..I picked one of these for a coworker for less than 100 a couple of months ago


----------



## scameron

Hi hope Im doing this in the right place.  I picked this bag up today and when I got home and looked up the style number, I cant find anything except a sort of modern wool and leather coach bag.  This bag clearly has age.  I dont doubt its authenticity  It is heavy and very similar to another vintage coach I have.  But, why cant i find the 8139 number anywhere when researching? The style that I found that is exactly like it  is a Bonnie Cashin bag/wristlet.... Note the large zipper pull/wristlet strap. I got this at a consignment shop and I took the pics.  let me know if you need anything else. I hope I am not wrong about the authenticity.. even though it is really old, there are no giant flaws on it.  The zipper is YKK and the bag is 11x6.5x2".   Thanks ladies!


----------



## whateve

scameron said:


> Hi hope Im doing this in the right place.  I picked this bag up today and when I got home and looked up the style number, I cant find anything except a sort of modern wool and leather coach bag.  This bag clearly has age.  I dont doubt its authenticity  It is heavy and very similar to another vintage coach I have.  But, why cant i find the 8139 number anywhere when researching? The style that I found that is exactly like it  is a Bonnie Cashin bag/wristlet.... Note the large zipper pull/wristlet strap. I got this at a consignment shop and I took the pics.  let me know if you need anything else. I hope I am not wrong about the authenticity.. even though it is really old, there are no giant flaws on it.  The zipper is YKK and the bag is 11x6.5x2".   Thanks ladies!


It is authentic. Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers. The style number is not on the creed. It is a basic bag #9455. It was probably made around 1980. To learn more about Coach creeds, check out these guides. http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## Hyacinth

ack150 said:


> I found this at a local thrift - the only marking is the Coach lozenge on the exterior under the flap, and there is an outlet bullseye on the interior, but no creed. I apologize for the awful picture of the lozenge, if it's necessary I can take more. The purse is 7 L x 4.5 H x 1 D. It's a pretty medium/denum blue.



I'm pretty sure it's the Envelope Swing Wallet style 4873 from around 1994-95.


----------



## scameron

whateve said:


> It is authentic. Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers. The style number is not on the creed. It is a basic bag #9455. It was probably made around 1980. To learn more about Coach creeds, check out these guides. http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


 
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!  I really appreciate it!  Now, if I can figure out the answer to the gucci question I posted... I cant tell if the answer that came via email is for my bag...or the one posted just before mine.. I am a newbie 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ack150

Hyacinth said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Envelope Swing Wallet style 4873 from around 1994-95.


 

Thank you so much Hyacinth, you (all of you) are always so helpful!


----------



## whateve

scameron said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!  I really appreciate it!  Now, if I can figure out the answer to the gucci question I posted... I cant tell if the answer that came via email is for my bag...or the one posted just before mine.. I am a newbie
> 
> Thanks again!!!


You're welcome! I never did get my Gucci question answered in the Gucci forum. Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

scameron said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!  I really appreciate it!  Now, if I can figure out the answer to the gucci question I posted... I cant tell if the answer that came via email is for my bag...or the one posted just before mine.. I am a newbie
> 
> Thanks again!!!


LOL! I know this is OT for the Coach forum but I'm going to explain.

Once you post and subscribe to the thread, every time someone posts, you'll get an email. The response you thought might have been for you was a post someone else made after you'd posted. If you get emails, go to read starting where you left off and generally, when they authenticate, they'll quote your post so you know that they've responded to you. 

Here's the response to your post:                #*1462* - http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512-98.html


----------



## christinag

A male friend from NYC asked if I could possibly help him identify & date this vintage Coach wallet that he found hidden inside a mid-century desk that he purchased recently.
It has no obvious clues for me, any thoughts or clues from the experts would be much appreciated!


----------



## ledobe

Ooh...mysterious. Did it have any money in it?


----------



## christinag

ledobe said:


> Ooh...mysterious. Did it have any money in it?



Sadly, no, not even Don Draper's paystub


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> A male friend from NYC asked if I could possibly help him identify & date this vintage Coach wallet that he found hidden inside a mid-century desk that he purchased recently.
> It has no obvious clues for me, any thoughts or clues from the experts would be much appreciated!


I can't find a catalog picture exactly like this one. There was a similar style in the 90's called a Breast Pocket Secretary.


----------



## ilove2shop247

Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TA...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2c038c55


----------



## whateve

ilove2shop247 said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TA...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2c038c55


I have seen it referred to as a tie dye demi, but I don't know the official name.


----------



## Sicy

Id please?


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> A male friend from NYC asked if I could possibly help him identify & date this vintage Coach wallet that he found hidden inside a mid-century desk that he purchased recently.
> It has no obvious clues for me, any thoughts or clues from the experts would be much appreciated!




Found it - style 4818, Traveller's Organizer from 1991


----------



## Hyacinth

ilove2shop247 said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TA...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2c038c55





whateve said:


> I have seen it referred to as a tie dye demi, but I don't know the official name.



Style 2182 is a Signature Tie Dye Demi.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Found it - style 4818, Traveller's Organizer from 1991



Oh nice! Thank you so much Hyacinth!


----------



## eshilde

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me whether the authenticity of the bag?
I dont know much about Coach bag.

ID : F1273-19999
the label said it was manufactured in China

Thanks


----------



## whateve

eshilde said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether the authenticity of the bag?
> I dont know much about Coach bag.
> 
> ID : F1273-19999
> the label said it was manufactured in China
> 
> Thanks


This thread is for identifying bags, not for authenticity. For authenticating post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html
The bag you have looks like a Hamptons Weekend Signature Stripe Medium Tote.


----------



## Brkfst@Tiffanys

sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## Cherie1947

I have a very old Coach bag from Florida and the inside lining is destroyed from heat/mildew. Any suggestions on How to get this repaired? Thank You,Cherie


----------



## whateve

Cherie1947 said:


> I have a very old Coach bag from Florida and the inside lining is destroyed from heat/mildew. Any suggestions on How to get this repaired? Thank You,Cherie


Post pictures in this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452.html


----------



## Tetondeb

Hey guys. ..I have a wallet that I got from a lady that sold me a British tan Broadway.  She said that she bought the wallet at the same time that she bought the Broadway... Just wondered if you new anything about it? This one isn't mine but it's identical. ..

http://r.ebay.com/8evEXA


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Hey guys. ..I have a wallet that I got from a lady that sold me a British tan Broadway.  She said that she bought the wallet at the same time that she bought the Broadway... Just wondered if you new anything about it? This one isn't mine but it's identical. ..
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/8evEXA



http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390577782233


----------



## Mrs. 2012

Hi everyone! . I saw this picture on someone's post (and copied it for my question) for the MADISON shoulder bags, but it didn't specify what style/number? This is the first time I've seen this style & I fell in love!! 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

its a MSB, Madison shoulder bag. 15958


----------



## Mrs. 2012

Bag Fetish said:


> its a MSB, Madison shoulder bag. 15958





Thank you so much!!


----------



## xoshelly

Hi! Long time lurker here..  haha. :$ 

Just wondering if anyone here can ID this cross body for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

xoshelly said:


> Hi! Long time lurker here..  haha. :$
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here can ID this cross body for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's a Poppy button bag. #44089


----------



## Sicy

Hi still trying to figure out what the name of this bag is, thanks.




Sicy said:


> Id please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156663


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Hi still trying to figure out what the name of this bag is, thanks.


Mia Signature Outline Carryall 15402


----------



## Sicy

whateve said:


> Mia Signature Outline Carryall 15402



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## IrishLake

Hello expert sleuths!  I am kicking myself for not taking a screenshot, but tonight on a local FB "purses" group someone was selling a brown Coach swingpack with diagonal Signature Cs.  It had a vertical dark brown stripe down the center with some red piping.  Some people commented that it was fake.  The original poster said she couldn't post pictures of the interior.  I have been scouring E-bay and ama$on and other sites trying to find the same purse somewhere else with no luck.  Does this bag sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## BeenBurned

IrishLake said:


> Hello expert sleuths!  I am kicking myself for not taking a screenshot, but tonight on a local FB "purses" group someone was selling a brown Coach swingpack with diagonal Signature Cs.  It had a vertical dark brown stripe down the center with some red piping.  Some people commented that it was fake.  The original poster said she couldn't post pictures of the interior.  I have been scouring E-bay and ama$on and other sites trying to find the same purse somewhere else with no luck.  Does this bag sound familiar to anyone?


Does this look like what you saw? This isn't to say the one on FB was authentic, but this is 10543.


----------



## IrishLake

Not quite.  Take that white with red diagonal signature C pattern in the center of that purse, then imagine the white is the dark tan and the red SigC's are a very dark brown and the pattern covers the entire purse from top to bottom.  The pic in question was deleted (which is why I wish I had taken a screen shot), but I think the Cs were a bit bigger as well.  The shoulder strap was dark brown as well.  The vertical stripe down the center of the purse was a dark brown with a thin red line of red down the middle of that.  She said it had a Creed patch, but no serial #.  I think that's normal for some swingpacks though, yes?  But it was also "new with tags" so wouldn't the serial # be on the price tag?  Of course the poster couldn't post a picture of the inside of the bag.  She was also posting 2 other fake Coach items, but a third item was a very very good replica if not totally legit.  So I wasn't sure what to think.


----------



## BeenBurned

Was it similar to this but in another color?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...341?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d97b7d8d



> She was also posting 2 other fake Coach items, but a third item was a  very very good replica if not totally legit.  So I wasn't sure what to  think.


If she had bags that were admitted fakes, I question everything. But without pictures, I can't hazard a guess as to authenticity.

Do you recall her FB name? Maybe you can find a cache.


----------



## BeenBurned

This? I know it's not the colors you've described but someone might know whether it comes in khaki and red. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk....TR0.TRC0&_nkw=coach+43893&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589ee106fa


----------



## bagladyRM

Can anyone ID the Coach bag attached as seen on Kailyn Lowry? It appears to be a Coach Signature of some kind but it has large O rings where the handles attach. Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagladyRM said:


> Can anyone ID the Coach bag attached as seen on Kailyn Lowry? It appears to be a Coach Signature of some kind but it has large O rings where the handles attach. Thank you!!


It looks like 19565, signature beach tote:


----------



## bagladyRM

Thank you! Anyone know where I can find one? I saw on eBay but the person is very vague about the defects, even when I email them. Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

What was Berkeley style #9011 called? It looks like a suede Janice's Legacy.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like 19565, signature beach tote:





bagladyRM said:


> Thank you! Anyone know where I can find one? I saw on eBay but the person is very vague about the defects, even when I email them. Thanks!!


I found an unsold listing for the bag that the seller may still have and be willing to sell. 

*Disclaimer*: I don't know the seller or her reputation. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Signa...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd0affcb2

There's one on Bonz but I wouldn't recommend that one. The seller uses none of her own pictures -- all are stolen from either Coach or other sources, and the price seems awfully high compared to those in ebay's completed listings.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What was Berkeley style #9011 called? It looks like a suede Janice's Legacy.



That;s just what it was, but Coach called it a Berkeley Zip.


----------



## bagladyRM

Thank you! I will contact them


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That;s just what it was, but Coach called it a Berkeley Zip.


Thank you. I love the picture. I bet they didn't call the suede Lula's Legacy that either; probably just Berkeley drawstring or something!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you. I love the picture. I bet they didn't call the suede Lula's Legacy that either; probably just Berkeley drawstring or something!



Give that gal a cee-gar!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Give that gal a cee-gar!


Wow, I'm psychic! I need to go buy a lottery ticket!   Thanks!


----------



## cinza

Please 
Just got this duffle ...I'm sure its a fake.
The material feels wrong.
The stitching isnt as good
The color of the zipper
The creed is crooked
The pocket is larger than expected.

Etsy seller

kgriner7
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/127408194


----------



## BeenBurned

cinza said:


> Please
> Just got this duffle ...I'm sure its a fake.
> The material feels wrong.
> The stitching isnt as good
> The color of the zipper
> The creed is crooked
> The pocket is larger than expected.
> 
> Etsy seller
> 
> kgriner7
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/127408194


I don't know whether the bag is fake or not but the prefix J8H is a red flag, commonly seen on fakes. 

For authentication, please repost here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-649.html#post24535166


----------



## xkatzchen

Found this picture of Mila, does anyone know the name/style? Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

xkatzchen said:


> Found this picture of Mila, does anyone know the name/style? Thanks!



Looks like a Madison Patent Sabrina - I think the color is camel.


----------



## xkatzchen

tannedsilk said:


> Looks like a Madison Patent Sabrina - I think the color is camel.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

xkatzchen said:


> Awesome, thanks!



You're welcome


----------



## junkdino

Was this wallet limited edition? I think it's a Madison Wallet in Bone? Anyone know?


----------



## Tetondeb

Can anyone help ID this? Looks just like a slightly smaller Broadway without feet and no d rings for a strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> Can anyone help ID this? Looks just like a slightly smaller Broadway without feet and no d rings for a strap.


Does the creed have "wrinXles" and "marXings?"


----------



## Tetondeb

BeenBurned said:


> Does the creed have "wrinXles" and "marXings?"



Why yes it does lol. .. never mind!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Does the creed have "wrinXles" and "marXings?"





Tetondeb said:


> Why yes it does lol. .. never mind!


 Sorry.


----------



## Tetondeb

The pic looks like it but I looked again and it's okay. ..Here's a better pic. Phew


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> The pic looks like it but I looked again and it's okay. ..Here's a better pic. Phew



That's crazy. ..the first pic looks just like an x


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> The pic looks like it but I looked again and it's okay. ..Here's a better pic. Phew


LOL! What a difference the angle, focus and/or lighting make.


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> That's crazy. ..the first pic looks just like an x


What are the measurements?


----------



## Tetondeb

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! What a difference the angle, focus and/or lighting make.



Right? Makes me wonder how many get over looked or reported!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> What are the measurements?



It's approximately 10w x 7h x 5d


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> It's approximately 10w x 7h x 5d



Classic Satchel, style 9880 from the late 1980s.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Classic Satchel, style 9880 from the late 1980s.



Thanks hyacinth. ..did you see the snafoo?


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Thanks hyacinth. ..did you see the snafoo?



Do you mean the creed? Definitely Ks and not Xs. It's really easy to mistake one for the other unless the lighting is perfect.


----------



## Coachrookie

Hello everyone,  I just bought myself two proposed vintage coach purses and I'm hoping you girls can help me authentic.  The first one is an orangey color with creed no J7R-9965.  The second one is black with creed no 462-9349.  Are they real?  What are their names?  What year were they from?  Please let me know. Thanks for your help.  Btw, I got them on Poshmark.


----------



## Coachrookie

Oh dear. How do I post pictures???


----------



## katev

Coachrookie said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought myself two proposed vintage coach purses and I'm hoping you girls can help me authentic. The first one is an orangey color with creed no J7R-9965. The second one is black with creed no 462-9349. Are they real? What are their names? What year were they from? Please let me know. Thanks for your help. Btw, I got them on Poshmark.


 


Coachrookie said:


> Oh dear. How do I post pictures???


 
Post authenitcation requests at the link below and follow the format in the first message. It is often helpful to include measurements in requests to authenticate vintage bags. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795

To upload pictures select "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments" and you will be prompted to browse for pics on your computer and upload them.

Another option, if you have the pics in an online album like photobucket, you can just post the links for the images. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Do you mean the creed? Definitely Ks and not Xs. It's really easy to mistake one for the other unless the lighting is perfect.



I was convinced it was an X and it was right in front of me...of course I'm old with crappy eyes but still!!!!


----------



## Coachrookie

katev said:


> Post authenitcation requests at the link below and follow the format in the first message. It is often helpful to include measurements in requests to authenticate vintage bags. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795
> 
> To upload pictures select "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments" and you will be prompted to browse for pics on your computer and upload them.
> 
> Another option, if you have the pics in an online album like photobucket, you can just post the links for the images.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks katev!  Ill try that out tonight.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Hyacinth* 

                              Do you mean the creed? Definitely Ks and not Xs. It's really  easy to mistake one for the other unless the lighting is perfect.     



Tetondeb said:


> I was convinced it was an X and it was right in front of me...of course I'm old with crappy eyes but still!!!!


Same here!


----------



## tanya1729

Hi everyone sorry for the dark images, I got this clutch maybe 3 years ago as a gift I was wondering if anyone could help ID the style and name! Thanks guys!!


----------



## katev

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 2169435
> View attachment 2169436
> View attachment 2169437
> View attachment 2169439
> 
> 
> Hi everyone sorry for the dark images, I got this clutch maybe 3 years ago as a gift I was wondering if anyone could help ID the style and name! Thanks guys!!


 
It looks like a capacity wristlet, take a look at the "Made in ...." tag on the inside, does it have a small dot on it?


----------



## tanya1729

Yes it does have a white dot in the tag! What does this mean? I just looked up the style and found some pics I think it is the capacity wristlet! This is awesome thanks! But what is the white dot?


----------



## whateve

tanya1729 said:


> Yes it does have a white dot in the tag! What does this mean? I just looked up the style and found some pics I think it is the capacity wristlet! This is awesome thanks! But what is the white dot?


The white dot means it was made for factory.


----------



## tanya1729

Oh so for the outlets? I still love it! It is authentic regardless? (It was a gift I didn't ask questions)


----------



## whateve

tanya1729 said:


> Oh so for the outlets? I still love it! It is authentic regardless? (It was a gift I didn't ask questions)


Yes for the outlets. It is authentic. I love this kind of wristlet. I have always wanted one.


----------



## tanya1729

whateve said:


> Yes for the outlets. It is authentic. I love this kind of wristlet. I have always wanted one.


Yes its awesome! I love it, I definitely recommend getting one. I originally used it for holding my external harddrive for college and it was the perfect bed and protector for that, now i am using it in my purse as a cosmetic organizer! Love this style im glad I know the name now so I can look into getting another! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## KCeboKing

Hello!!! Cone someone please ID this coach bag? I saw it at outlets years ago, probably about 2009ish, never bought it and found this pic I took of it on my Facebook recently.... and would love to see if I can find one to buy online or something.  I still love the bag and wish I had bought it then! Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

KCeboKing said:


> Hello!!! Cone someone please ID this coach bag? I saw it at outlets years ago, probably about 2009ish, never bought it and found this pic I took of it on my Facebook recently.... and would love to see if I can find one to buy online or something.  I still love the bag and wish I had bought it then! Thanks!!


It looks like a Penelope shopper. Possibly style # F15534  or 14422 from a few years ago. They still make Penelopes for the outlets but they look a little different now.


----------



## KCeboKing

whateve said:


> It looks like a Penelope shopper. Possibly style # F15534  or 14422 from a few years ago. They still make Penelopes for the outlets but they look a little different now.



Yay!! Thank you so much! I knew someone here would know! Now let my searching begin! Lol


----------



## BeenBurned

KCeboKing said:


> Hello!!! Cone someone please ID this coach bag? I saw it at outlets years ago, probably about 2009ish, never bought it and found this pic I took of it on my Facebook recently.... and would love to see if I can find one to buy online or something.  I still love the bag and wish I had bought it then! Thanks!!





whateve said:


> It looks like a Penelope shopper. Possibly style # F15534  or 14422 from a few years ago. They still make Penelopes for the outlets but they look a little different now.


If that one pictured is for sale, please get more pictures and have it authenticated. I don't know whether it's the poor photo quality or if the bag is fake, but I'm seeing red flags on that bag.


----------



## KCeboKing

BeenBurned said:


> If that one pictured is for sale, please get more pictures and have it authenticated. I don't know whether it's the poor photo quality or if the bag is fake, but I'm seeing red flags on that bag.



I took the picture myself at the outlet. A few years back.  It was with a blackberry I believe, so the picture might just be poor quality.


----------



## BeenBurned

KCeboKing said:


> I took the picture myself at the outlet. A few years back.  It was with a blackberry I believe, so the picture might just be poor quality.


LOL! Okay. I thought you said you found it on facebook.


----------



## KCeboKing

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! Okay. I thought you said you found it on facebook.



Ohhh. Lol. Yea! I found it in my Facebook albums. And thought I'd get it authenticated here when I saw it.   But I did take the pic myself.


----------



## katev

tanya1729 said:


> Yes its awesome! I love it, I definitely recommend getting one. I originally used it for holding my external harddrive for college and it was the perfect bed and protector for that, now i am using it in my purse as a cosmetic organizer! Love this style im glad I know the name now so I can look into getting another! Thanks everyone!!


 
The capacity wristlets are very nice and Coach has offered them at the outlet stores in many colors and materials. It was a nice gift!

Below is information about Coach grades and markings (including the dot on the tag) that you may find helpful:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


----------



## TESSBOYLE

I believe I purchased a fake on Ebay would you be able to confirm?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221216439164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_24wt_991

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

TESSBOYLE said:


> I believe I purchased a fake on Ebay would you be able to confirm?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221216439164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_24wt_991
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to TPF. 

There aren't enough pictures in the listing to authenticate it but there aren't any red flags. Have you received the bag yet? Why do you think it's fake? 

Please see post #1 for the required posting format and pictures and we can check it out. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795

PLEASE in the future, do NOT leave accusatory feedback for an item unless and until you know it's factual. 

Coach stores, outlets and phone calls are NOT the way to get an authentication.

Note that the seller's history/listings look fine and appear to be outlet items. These are outlet bags and Coach stores are KNOWN for declaring online purchases as fake. Coach doesn't like ebay and they want customers buying from them. When told an item is an ebay purchase, they deem it fake, KNOWING that it's not fake.


----------



## Phred

TESSBOYLE said:


> I believe I purchased a fake on Ebay would you be able to confirm?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221216439164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_24wt_991
> 
> Thanks!





please post pictures of the inside, creed etc and use the info provided earlier on what & where to post.

No red flags yet, but you need to provide more info.  I have a feeling you just falsely accused a seller.


----------



## vmorgs

Phred said:


> please post pictures of the inside, creed etc and use the info provided earlier on what & where to post.
> 
> No red flags yet, but you need to provide more info.  I have a feeling you just falsely accused a seller.


Hi! I am friends with the person who originally posted about this Coach bag. Here's a full link to the sale: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...s4yWTulH8gtgOJ2sCEQnw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc (It shows more pictures etc.) After she received it, her DH took it to a Coach Outlet Store and they told him it was fake. To my knowledge, they didn't tell him why they think it's a fake.  I've also posted this for her in the "Authenticate This Coach" forum.


----------



## BeenBurned

vmorgs said:


> Hi! I am friends with the person who originally posted about this Coach bag. Here's a full link to the sale: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...s4yWTulH8gtgOJ2sCEQnw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc (It shows more pictures etc.) After she received it, her DH took it to a Coach Outlet Store and they told him it was fake. To my knowledge, they didn't tell him why they think it's a fake.  I've also posted this for her in the "Authenticate This Coach" forum.


I replied in the AT Coach.

I hope your friend TESSBOYLE is reading here and will do the right thing by her seller. Please have her or you post the creed pic in the authentication post.


----------



## vmorgs

BeenBurned said:


> I replied in the AT Coach.
> 
> I hope your friend TESSBOYLE is reading here and will do the right thing by her seller. Please have her or you post the creed pic in the authentication post.



Thanks for your help! I told her she needs to get a picture of the creed to post here. She's working on it. As soon as she has it, one of us will post it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

vmorgs said:


> Thanks for your help! I told her she needs to get a picture of the creed to post here. She's working on it. As soon as she has it, one of us will post it.
> 
> Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

If anyone can help with what looks like a Cashin-era Suspender Bag, please check the Authenticate thread. The bag seems ok but I'm not good with older vintage and I haven't seen one with the 2-tone strap before except for the ones in the old Coach pic below Is it a real Suspender Musette? Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-660.html#post24557559


----------



## Tetondeb

Hi. .. I've seen these floating around and called everything under the sun.  Could someone please tell me the actual name/model? Thanks! It's a very large bucket type bag measures approximately (flat) 15w x 12t x 9d TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Hi. .. I've seen these floating around and called everything under the sun.  Could someone please tell me the actual name/model? Thanks! It's a very large bucket type bag measures approximately (flat) 15w x 12t x 9d TIA



It's called a Duffle Sac, style 9085


----------



## Hyacinth

vmorgs said:


> Hi! I am friends with the person who originally posted about this Coach bag. Here's a full link to the sale: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...s4yWTulH8gtgOJ2sCEQnw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc (It shows more pictures etc.) After she received it, her DH took it to a Coach Outlet Store and they told him it was fake. To my knowledge, they didn't tell him why they think it's a fake.  I've also posted this for her in the "Authenticate This Coach" forum.



Coach stores are the absolute LAST place anyone should ever go for authentication, except maybe for phoning Coach's call center and expecting to get an authentication (from for-hire phone reps who don't even work for Coach!) just by reading off the serial number. 

And if someone can't or won't explain why they think something's fake, then their opinion isn't worth squat.


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Hi. .. I've seen these floating around and called everything under the sun.  Could someone please tell me the actual name/model? Thanks! It's a very large bucket type bag measures approximately (flat) 15w x 12t x 9d TIA



Is it a 9085 duffel sac? That's the closest thing I can find in old catalogs.


----------



## latetotheparty

Can you I.D. this style, it looks vintage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121104388345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thanks


----------



## DalGal

Hi All,
This is my very first post. I am hoping that one of you out there will be able to help me. I am trying to find out if this set is authentic. I haven't found much when I do a search, I have come up with photos of the wristlet, coin purse, and a smaller purse that must be from the same collection. It is haircalf, suede, and velvet. I am hoping someone knows what collection it's from. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

DalGal said:


> Hi All,
> This is my very first post. I am hoping that one of you out there will be able to help me. I am trying to find out if this set is authentic. I haven't found much when I do a search, I have come up with photos of the wristlet, coin purse, and a smaller purse that must be from the same collection. It is haircalf, suede, and velvet. I am hoping someone knows what collection it's from. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Authentic. 

The bag is style 8A34 (as shown on creed)
Wristlet is style 2345
Coin purse - sorry, I can't find a style number for that.

Collection? Perhaps soho haircalf?


----------



## Hyacinth

DalGal said:


> Hi All,
> This is my very first post. I am hoping that one of you out there will be able to help me. I am trying to find out if this set is authentic. I haven't found much when I do a search, I have come up with photos of the wristlet, coin purse, and a smaller purse that must be from the same collection. It is haircalf, suede, and velvet. I am hoping someone knows what collection it's from. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!



The bag is a Soho Ocelot Pocket Satchel, so the names of the wristlet style number 2345 and the coin purse (style number 1735) will be similar. Maybe someone else will know the exact names.


----------



## Hyacinth

latetotheparty said:


> Can you I.D. this style, it looks vintage
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121104388345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's called a Carlyle Bag, made around 1990-91.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Is it a 9085 duffel sac? That's the closest thing I can find in old catalogs.



See post 6059.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Duffle Sac, style 9085



Thank you! I'm using my mobile app and it's not the greatest at keeping up with posts!


----------



## DalGal

Thank you both so much. I usually do some research before I purchase, but when I saw this set all sane thought went right out the window! Then when I couldn't find any just like it, I thought it may not be real. What a relief!


----------



## BeenBurned

DalGal said:


> Thank you both so much. I usually do some research before I purchase, but when I saw this set all sane thought went right out the window! Then when I couldn't find any just like it, I thought it may not be real. What a relief!


You're welcome.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Carlyle Bag, made around 1990-91.



Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

DalGal said:


> Thank you both so much. I usually do some research before I purchase, but when I saw this set all sane thought went right out the window! Then when I couldn't find any just like it, I thought it may not be real. What a relief!



Definitely real, and hard to find, especially the wristlet. There was one smaller bag in the group, style 8A32 called a Soho Ocelot Demi Flap, picture included. Nice find!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Yes, that one. It does look squishy! I'd like to see what it looks like after rehab.



Here ya go Whateve! Finished... I posted it in the rehab thread post #9075

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-605.html#post24570855


----------



## DalGal

Hyacinth said:


> Definitely real, and hard to find, especially the wristlet. There was one smaller bag in the group, style 8A32 called a Soho Ocelot Demi Flap, picture included. Nice find!


Thanks, the photo you provided was the one that I kept coming across. Just wish there was a matching wallet, oh well, can't have every thing in life lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

DalGal said:


> Thanks, the photo you provided was the one that I kept coming across. Just wish there was a matching wallet, oh well, can't have every thing in life lol.


There are a couple of wallet styles but I'm not sure how successful you'll be in procuring one.

6A03 is the slim envelope
6A04 is a trifold


----------



## DalGal

BeenBurned said:


> There are a couple of wallet styles but I'm not sure how successful you'll be in procuring one.
> 
> 6A03 is the slim envelope
> 6A04 is a trifold


Oh, boy, now I am just giddy! Guess I was lucky to find the three pieces together, but now this gives me something else to search for. How I love sets!!! Thank you for the info, it has been a tremendous help!


----------



## BeenBurned

DalGal said:


> Oh, boy, now I am just giddy! Guess I was lucky to find the three pieces together, but now this gives me something else to search for. How I love sets!!! Thank you for the info, it has been a tremendous help!


You're welcome.


----------



## noviceshopper

Can someone help me ID this bag? I purchased at an outlet years ago, but I have never used it. I'm planning on selling it but realized I have no idea what it's called! There's no creed inside.. but there's a "Made In" label with a dot on the top right corner. Any ideas?


----------



## Tetondeb

Can anyone tell me the name/model of this bag? It was flat in the bottom of a box of bags. ..I had NO idea it was so beautiful!... or at least it will be! TIA 

Approximately 12w x 9h x 5d


----------



## DemRam

Tetondeb said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/model of this bag? It was flat in the bottom of a box of bags. ..I had NO idea it was so beautiful!... or at least it will be! TIA
> 
> Approximately 12w x 9h x 5d





Pelham Zip from 1996


----------



## Tetondeb

DemRam said:


> Pelham Zip from 1996



Awesome thanks! I've seen one other...did these come with a shoulder strap that attached to the handles?


----------



## DemRam

Tetondeb said:


> Awesome thanks! I've seen one other...did these come with a shoulder strap that attached to the handles?





As far as I know - the  Pelham Zip did not come with an extra shoulder strap.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/model of this bag? It was flat in the bottom of a box of bags. ..I had NO idea it was so beautiful!... or at least it will be! TIA
> 
> Approximately 12w x 9h x 5d



Actually the Petite Pelham Zip. Neither size came with an extra strap. Using one might damage the strap handles. Here's the Fall 1994 catalog page:


----------



## soulglazed

I don't know much about Coach but a friend of mine wants me to sell this for her. I'd like any basic information since I guess I'm gonna have to post it on eBay. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

soulglazed said:


> I don't know much about Coach but a friend of mine wants me to sell this for her. I'd like any basic information since I guess I'm gonna have to post it on eBay. Thanks!



Post a picture of the leather patch inside that is imprinted with the Coach information and the measurements. Is there a zipper pull besides that hangtag? There is a chance it might not be authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

soulglazed said:


> I don't know much about Coach but a friend of mine wants me to sell this for her. I'd like any basic information since I guess I'm gonna have to post it on eBay. Thanks!



soulglazed, that bag is fake. For the safety of your account and reputation, please verify authenticity of any bag that you didn't personally buy from a reputable retailer.


----------



## DonnaLNY

I purchased this wallet today at a church sale.  Could someone authenticate it for me and let me know around when it was made.  Thanks


----------



## DonnaLNY

I uploaded the pictures but they did not go through.  Now what do I co?


----------



## DonnaLNY

My uploads keep failing.   I will wait to hear from someone.  Thanks


----------



## glitterpear83

DonnaLNY said:


> I uploaded the pictures but they did not go through.  Now what do I co?



I can only see the 1 picture, but it looks like a Tribeca planner/daytimer.  I used to have one in purple patent leather.  Sorry I don't know the style # or anything.  I believe it was from 2010-2011?  I can't remember, it has definintely been a few years.


----------



## KCeboKing

whateve said:


> It looks like a Penelope shopper. Possibly style # F15534  or 14422 from a few years ago. They still make Penelopes for the outlets but they look a little different now.



whateve-- I was able to find it on the *bay! 14422! Been watching the item for 3 days, it just ended 20 min ago, placed a bid and lost.  Now I can't find anymore on there.... Hopefully it will come back, but now that I know the style number I can keep checking back! So thanks again, you helped me *almost* get my bag back!! I will keep hope alive.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> Actually the Petite Pelham Zip. Neither size came with an extra strap. Using one might damage the strap handles. Here's the Fall 1994 catalog page:


Good information on the Pelham Zip, Hyacinth and DemRam!   I've just finished a very similar, but different, bag - can you give me an ID on this one?  (She started out pretty flat also...)

#9089 10w x 4d x 10h


----------



## Axdst

Hey everyone, I need help finding this wristlet..or at least the name of it. It looks like a khaki white signature wristlet but I haven't had any luck finding the exact wristlet anywhere online.. Is it because it's a knockoff? Can anyone help me?? Btw, sorry for the bad quality image


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Good information on the Pelham Zip, Hyacinth and DemRam!   I've just finished a very similar, but different, bag - can you give me an ID on this one?  (She started out pretty flat also...)
> 
> #9089 10w x 4d x 10h



Style 9089 was an Asheville Zip.


----------



## chicabella

A woman is selling this bag on a gently used site. Wondering if its real?


----------



## Hyacinth

chicabella said:


> A woman is selling this bag on a gently used site. Wondering if its real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2178239



VERY bad fake - don't waste your money. And if the site allows you to report fakes, please do so no one gets cheated by that dishonest seller.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> Style 9089 was an Asheville Zip.



Thank you, Hyacinth!  It is now one of my favorites!


----------



## whateve

KCeboKing said:


> whateve-- I was able to find it on the *bay! 14422! Been watching the item for 3 days, it just ended 20 min ago, placed a bid and lost.  Now I can't find anymore on there.... Hopefully it will come back, but now that I know the style number I can keep checking back! So thanks again, you helped me *almost* get my bag back!! I will keep hope alive.



You're welcome. I hope you find it.


----------



## chicabella

I thought so. Thank you


----------



## christinag

Older Coach ID help needed..

I have an older mystery crossbody zip-top bag in a Slate Gray color , found in the wild . I have never seen this style before, leather feels like some of the early "Lightweights" I've had.

Size: Approx. 11" × 7" x 2.5 deep, integral crossbody strap, approx 24" drop.
Internal full width slip pocket, 
Creed info: Made in the United States,
 # 0330 - 002
External full width slip pocket
Zip top.

Thanks in advance for your help!

NOTE:
Was only able to upload 1 photo here, so added the rest of the photos on photobucket
http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/christinagx1/library/Older%20Coach%20Lightweight


----------



## BeenBurned

chicabella said:


> A woman is selling this bag on a gently used site. Wondering if its real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2178239





Hyacinth said:


> VERY bad fake - don't waste your money. And if the site allows you to report fakes, please do so no one gets cheated by that dishonest seller.





chicabella said:


> I thought so. Thank you


It's really helpful when you follow the posting format in post  			#*1* of the thread (which includes a link to the listing) because we can see the site, seller and items and the more of us who report fakes, the better the chance of getting listings removed. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html#post22406795


----------



## noviceshopper

noviceshopper said:


> Can someone help me ID this bag? I purchased at an outlet years ago, but I have never used it. I'm planning on selling it but realized I have no idea what it's called! There's no creed inside.. but there's a "Made In" label with a dot on the top right corner. Any ideas?


 
Hi - I think my post might have gotten skipped; could some one kindly identify this purse for me please? I'm in desparate need of your help! 

Thanks!


----------



## katev

noviceshopper said:


> Can someone help me ID this bag? I purchased at an outlet years ago, but I have never used it. I'm planning on selling it but realized I have no idea what it's called! There's no creed inside.. but there's a "Made In" label with a dot on the top right corner. Any ideas?


 


noviceshopper said:


> Hi - I think my post might have gotten skipped; could some one kindly identify this purse for me please? I'm in desparate need of your help!
> 
> Thanks!


 
I don't know the style number but it looks like a "made for factory" silver/khaki signature stripe top handle pouch.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Older Coach ID help needed..
> 
> I have an older mystery crossbody zip-top bag in a Slate Gray color , found in the wild . I have never seen this style before, leather feels like some of the early "Lightweights" I've had.
> 
> Size: Approx. 11" × 7" x 2.5 deep, integral crossbody strap, approx 24" drop.
> Internal full width slip pocket,
> Creed info: Made in the United States,
> # 0330 - 002
> External full width slip pocket
> Zip top.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> NOTE:
> Was only able to upload 1 photo here, so added the rest of the photos on photobucket
> http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/christinagx1/library/Older%20Coach%20Lightweight



The only style like that I can find is a Slim Zip from the Lightweight line, style 4018, but Coach gives the measurements as only 9 1/2 inches wide. It's from right around 1990.


----------



## Hyacinth

Axdst said:


> Hey everyone, I need help finding this wristlet..or at least the name of it. It looks like a khaki white signature wristlet but I haven't had any luck finding the exact wristlet anywhere online.. Is it because it's a knockoff? Can anyone help me?? Btw, sorry for the bad quality image



I don't think the picture's clear enough to identify it.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> The only style like that I can find is a Slim Zip from the Lightweight line, style 4018, but Coach gives the measurements as only 9 1/2 inches wide. It's from right around 1990.



That sure looks like it! 
My husband was helping with measurements... so errmmm... uh..
"approximately" 
that's all I'm sayin' 

Thanks so much Hyacinth.. I have another older one that I'm posting below, will use MY ruler this time!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Lightweight line, style 4018, but Coach gives the measurements as only 9 1/2 inches wide. It's from right around 1990.


An additional thanks for the catalog listing, that color shown looks like the color I have -- which I thought was gray, and apparently is really blue!


----------



## christinag

Another older Coach style that I need help identifying, love the classic style, size and construction!

Bag is in my possession.
Style -- Large zip top hobo shoulder bag, British Tan
Size: Approx. 12 L × 8-10 H x 4 D
Buckle on adjustable strap, approx 19" drop
Exterior front full width slip pocket
Interior full width zip pocket
Creed details "MADE IN THE UNITED STATES" #004-3043

Thanks as always!


----------



## christinag

Anddd.. this older wristlet..

In my possession
Style: Black leather wristlet with top flap / turnlock closure.
Inside full width front compartment
Approx size: 9.75" H x 6" H x 2.5" D
Creed details: "Handcrafted in the United States" within creed, outlet "target",
 # J6C-9971.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Anddd.. this older wristlet..
> 
> In my possession
> Style: Black leather wristlet with top flap / turnlock closure.
> Inside full width front compartment
> Approx size: 9.75" H x 6" H x 2.5" D
> Creed details: "Handcrafted in the United States" within creed, outlet "target",
> # J6C-9971.
> 
> Thanks again!



It's called a Mens Turnlock Clutch


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Another older Coach style that I need help identifying, love the classic style, size and construction!
> 
> Bag is in my possession.
> Style -- Large zip top hobo shoulder bag, British Tan
> Size: Approx. 12 L × 8-10 H x 4 D
> Buckle on adjustable strap, approx 19" drop
> Exterior front full width slip pocket
> Interior full width zip pocket
> Creed details "MADE IN THE UNITED STATES" #004-3043
> 
> Thanks as always!



It's just called a Classic Hobo style 9855 from the late 1980s-early 90s.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Mens Turnlock Clutch



OhMyGod. An actual Coach "Murse" (aka man bag)!?!  So cool!
Thank you!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's just called a Classic Hobo style 9855 from the late 1980s-early 90s.



Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## soulglazed

BeenBurned said:


> soulglazed, that bag is fake. For the safety of your account and reputation, please verify authenticity of any bag that you didn't personally buy from a reputable retailer.



I was told that if the zipper has a YKK stamp on it, it's authentic...was I misinformed?


----------



## whateve

soulglazed said:


> I was told that if the zipper has a YKK stamp on it, it's authentic...was I misinformed?



Yes, you were misinformed. Coach has used several brands of zippers and counterfeiters can easily buy YKK zippers to put in fakes.


----------



## Hyacinth

soulglazed said:


> I was told that if the zipper has a YKK stamp on it, it's authentic...was I misinformed?



Please don't EVER depend on the garbage that's been posted in all those online "authenticity guides". Almost every one of them is partly or completely wrong and most of them are just copy over copy over copy of the same mistakes, misinformation and just plain lies that keep getting Copied and Pasted by a whole stack of copycats.

There are very few Guides that I'd trust. There's a pretty good basic visual guide posted by some Goodwill employees in Tacoma:

http://ourgoodwillstore.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/how-to-authenticate-coach-bags/

but the best information about fakes and fake "Rules" is a series of six guides posted by seller Salearea at Ebay and researched and written by me. Two of them deal directly with the YKK zipper nonsense and the other so-called rules and why they're almost always wrong. If you sell, you still need to have your Coaches authenticated before listing but these six Guides may save you from making some serious and expensive mistakes. I STRONGLY suggest reading them all at least once and Saving or Bookmarking the links:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/memb...&pr=salearea&uaid=41262657&uan=salearea&uqt=g

http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-and-the-YKK-Zipper-Myth-the-Basic-Facts_W0QQugidZ10000000040073710

http://www.ebay.com/gds/coach-authenticity-guides-facts-and-myths/10000000062607882/g.html

You also need to Save and refer to either of the two Lists showing the most commonly-used fake Coach serial numbers, one by me here at tPF and the other posted by Daria48 at Ebay:

Hyacinth's tPF Fakes List:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503401

and Daria48's list
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-SERIAL-NUMBERS-AND-COUNTERFEIT-COACH-BAGS_W0QQugidZ10000000002744619


----------



## tnguye78

Hi, can anyone please ID this bag for me? 
Creed reads: B6L-5130
Measurements: 9.5"x9"


----------



## Tetondeb

Please look at this when you can.  Built similarly to a compartment bag but smaller and permanent straps. Approximately 9.5w x 7h x 2d TIA!


----------



## tnguye78

tnguye78 said:


> Hi, can anyone please ID this bag for me?
> Creed reads: B6L-5130
> Measurements: 9.5"x9"



NVM FOUND IT. A station bag, I assume from 1996?


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Please look at this when you can.  Built similarly to a compartment bag but smaller and permanent straps. Approximately 9.5w x 7h x 2d TIA!



It's a Compartment Bag Small, style number 9845, from the late 1980s.


----------



## Hyacinth

tnguye78 said:


> NVM FOUND IT. A station bag, I assume from 1996?



That's what it looks like.


----------



## tnguye78

Hyacinth said:


> That's what it looks like.




Thank you for all your help *Hyacinth*


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Compartment Bag Small, style number 9845, from the late 1980s.



Thanks. .. funny that it's like my compartment bag but smaller then lol


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Definitely navy is cooler than black. It is also cool to get the first style ever made (at least that is what Coach stated in their 1995 catalog, but the bio of Lillian Cahn describes the first Coach bag as a tote.) I have this same style in a NYC brown suede but no one has ever found a style number or catalog picture for it.



Whateve, do you happen to have a copy of that? The statement not your bag


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Whateve, do you happen to have a copy of that? The statement not your bag



I do. But I'm away from home for another week so I can't post it now.


----------



## jennburr

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought this scarf i know its real can ANYONE get the style # for me i think retailed for 48 but i dont know!!!!!!!!!!! they made it in purple also
polyvore.com/coach_poppy_ocelot_bow_ponytail/thing?id=19767331http://www.polyvore.com/coach_poppy_ocelot_bow_ponytail/thing?id=19767331


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I do. But I'm away from home for another week so I can't post it now.



Awesome! Just PM me when you get back!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Awesome! Just PM me when you get back!



Sure!


----------



## nimago2440

Hi there. I tried to upload a pic but the android app isn't working for me tonight and using the site directly will not let me upload a pic

I am looking for the style number of the coach Koi FOB. I would really appreciate any help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

nimago2440 said:


> Hi there. I tried to upload a pic but the android app isn't working for me tonight and using the site directly will not let me upload a pic
> 
> I am looking for the style number of the coach Koi FOB. I would really appreciate any help!!


There are several:

6522 - leather koi fish. (Be careful. The fakes are very close.)
92456 - 3D koi (enamel single fish)
92313 - multi sea mix


----------



## nimago2440

BeenBurned said:


> There are several:
> 
> 6522 - leather koi fish. (Be careful. The fakes are very close.)
> 92456 - 3D koi (enamel single fish)
> 92313 - multi sea mix


Thanks!!


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Actually the Petite Pelham Zip. Neither size came with an extra strap. Using one might damage the strap handles. Here's the Fall 1994 catalog page:




Thanks for this Hyacinth... I just saw where you posted it. The only other one I've seen, they had attached a strap to it. It looked a little odd, but I wanted to make sure!


----------



## ashnashna

What I do to identify the name of the bag is I google the "FXXXX" from the creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

ashnashna said:


> What I do to identify the name of the bag is I google the "FXXXX" from the creed.



That doesn't work with bags made before 1994. And Google will show fakes along with genuine bags.


----------



## latetotheparty

Can you I.D. this purse please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121096856368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Can you I.D. this purse please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121096856368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks



It is a version of the skinny flight bag with longer straps. I don't have the style number.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> It is a version of the skinny flight bag with longer straps. I don't have the style number.


Thanks, do you know about approximate year?


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks, do you know about approximate year?



I'm not at home so I don't have access to my files. I think it is from the late 70s or early 80s.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> I'm not at home so I don't have access to my files. I think it is from the late 70s or early 80s.


Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

Can someone tell me what the name of this wallet is and approximate year?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-S...Gkhk0KaUm0EwB63ej7h2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

latetotheparty said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this wallet is and approximate year?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-S...Gkhk0KaUm0EwB63ej7h2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks



There really aren't enough photos - does it have any outside zipper pocket, or any credit card slots?


----------



## latetotheparty

Hyacinth said:


> There really aren't enough photos - does it have any outside zipper pocket, or any credit card slots?


Hyacinth, I will find out. I assumed it was one of those maybe made in Italy leathers, because of how nice n textured the leather looks and because of the little peek of striped lining, but I don't know. When I have more info I will repost, Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

latetotheparty said:


> Hyacinth, I will find out. I assumed it was one of those maybe made in Italy leathers, because of how nice n textured the leather looks and because of the little peek of striped lining, but I don't know. When I have more info I will repost, Thanks



I'm pretty sure it's a mis-90s Sonoma Envelope Clutch style 4972 so it may have been made in Italy or maybe Spain, but the only one I can find so far that looks like that also shows a zipped back pocket, and the catalog description says it has 6 credit card slots. The seller doesn't show or mention either of those details in their listing, and they're pretty important for wallet buyers.


----------



## katev

latetotheparty said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this wallet is and approximate year?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-SOFT-LEATHER-COACH-CLUTCH-STYLE-WALLET-/111072391755?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=gYoGn9Gkhk0KaUm0EwB63ej7h2g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks


 


Hyacinth said:


> There really aren't enough photos - does it have any outside zipper pocket, or any credit card slots?


 


Hyacinth said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a mis-90s Sonoma Envelope Clutch style 4972 so it may have been made in Italy or maybe Spain, but the only one I can find so far that looks like that also shows a zipped back pocket, and the catalog description says it has 6 credit card slots. The seller doesn't show or mention either of those details in their listing, and they're pretty important for wallet buyers.


 
This looks similar, but not identical, to a Sonoma Swing Wallet 4965 from 1995 that I rehabbed. Hyacinth kindly authenticated the swing for me and provided a catalog photo/entry. See the before and after pics and the catalog pic at the link below.

Be aware that the swing contained metal D rings to attach a strap that was missing, so I substituted a chain strap. Even if it is the clutch, it might also be missing a strap. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-181.html#post21807488

Note: for some strange reason I kept calling it the Sonoma Sling but it is a Sonoma Swing!


----------



## Tetondeb

I have 2 bags I'd like identified.  I see them listed as everything under the sun lol. First is a Burgundy satchel approximately 12 x 9 x 6. Second is a green clam hinge approximate 11 x 8 x 3. TIA!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> I have 2 bags I'd like identified.  I see them listed as everything under the sun lol. First is a Burgundy satchel approximately 12 x 9 x 6. Second is a green clam hinge approximate 11 x 8 x 3. TIA!



I'm away from home and I can't remember the name of the second one. The top one is a soft satchel from the Lightweights collection #4055 from around 1989. I have the same bag.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I'm away from home and I can't remember the name of the second one. The top one is a soft satchel from the Lightweights collection #4055 from around 1989. I have the same bag.



Thanks! Hopefully someone else will know the other!


----------



## DemRam

Tetondeb said:


> I have 2 bags I'd like identified.  I see them listed as everything under the sun lol. First is a Burgundy satchel approximately 12 x 9 x 6. Second is a green clam hinge approximate 11 x 8 x 3. TIA!





Tetondeb said:


> Thanks! Hopefully someone else will know the other!




The green bag appears to be the "Laurel" bag, style number 4112, from the same Lightweight Collection.


----------



## Tetondeb

DemRam said:


> The green bag appears to be the "Laurel" bag, style number 4112, from the same Lightweight Collection.



Thanks!!! I knew someone would know!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Thanks! Hopefully someone else will know the other!



You're welcome!


----------



## latetotheparty

katev said:


> This looks similar, but not identical, to a Sonoma Swing Wallet 4965 from 1995 that I rehabbed. Hyacinth kindly authenticated the swing for me and provided a catalog photo/entry. See the before and after pics and the catalog pic at the link below.
> 
> Be aware that the swing contained metal D rings to attach a strap that was missing, so I substituted a chain strap. Even if it is the clutch, it might also be missing a strap.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-181.html#post21807488
> 
> Note: for some strange reason I kept calling it the Sonoma Sling but it is a Sonoma Swing!



 Hyacinth, I was so enthralled with the soft leather, that it did not even occur to me about the slots for credit cards, I assumed it would have them, I will have to wait n see on that, 'cos it has been mailed already. Thanks

Katev, Thanks also for the link to your little wallet/purse. It looks similar, but I think this one has zip in the middle instead of on the back like yours. It's hard to tell from the pix, I'm hoping it has credit card slots.... Your chain addition was ingenious, by the way


----------



## katev

Tetondeb said:


> I have 2 bags I'd like identified. I see them listed as everything under the sun lol. First is a Burgundy satchel approximately 12 x 9 x 6. Second is a green clam hinge approximate 11 x 8 x 3. TIA!


 
I rehabbed a green laurel and it came out well, very pretty bag, you can see pics at the link below, nice find!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/re...igarette-smoke-smell-796750.html#post23705534


----------



## Tetondeb

katev said:


> I rehabbed a green laurel and it came out well, very pretty bag, you can see pics at the link below, nice find!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/re...igarette-smoke-smell-796750.html#post23705534



Wow! That K!


----------



## Jessi319

cinza said:


> It measures 15 across  and 10 to top of compartment with flap open...  4 inches deep on bottom (except it pouches out to 6 or more)
> 
> thank you... I hope the photos work


 
I realize you posted this photo ages ago, but wanted to comment on it now!  Such a cool bag!  I believe we've learned this was called the Swag Bag, (which I imagine you've figured out since this posting but I haven't time to wade through and see LOL)    I am hoping to find one of these someday.


----------



## Tetondeb

Don't usually post my private collection items but this one has stumped a few of us and before I bug Jed/Coach. .. thought I'd try here! It's approximately 10x10x3, taupe. Double sided courier pouch style with older metal tag under the front/back flap. Flap is mirrored front and back. The leather is very unusual. TIA


----------



## Tetondeb

cinza said:


> It measures 15 across  and 10 to top of compartment with flap open...  4 inches deep on bottom (except it pouches out to 6 or more)
> 
> thank you... I hope the photos work



Cinzia!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetondeb

One more! A little checkbook wallet. Approximately 7.5 x 4 Thanks!


----------



## hhzz0313

Can u plz tell me if this look authentic?

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...n-crosby-COACH-authentique-W0QQAdIdZ474562757

Thanks


----------



## odin

hi  i am new here... nice forum  .... i got me a coach yesterday from craigslist....the lady super sweet who sold me it.....but of course i am not an expert to tell if it is the real deal LOL....just wonder...i love the purse, so it would not much matter to me....just like to know what i am carry hehe.....ty for the help


----------



## BeenBurned

hhzz0313 said:


> Can u plz tell me if this look authentic?
> 
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...n-crosby-COACH-authentique-W0QQAdIdZ474562757
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to TPF! 

The bag is fake. If there's a way to report Kijiji listings, please do so. 

In the future,  authenticity requests should be posted here. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## BeenBurned

odin said:


> hi  i am new here... nice forum  .... i got me a coach yesterday from craigslist....the lady super sweet who sold me it.....but of course i am not an expert to tell if it is the real deal LOL....just wonder...i love the purse, so it would not much matter to me....just like to know what i am carry hehe.....ty for the help


I can't quite read the serial number but I don't see any problems. It looks like a leather Sabrina, style 12949.


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> One more! A little checkbook wallet. Approximately 7.5 x 4 Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Don't usually post my private collection items but this one has stumped a few of us and before I bug Jed/Coach. .. thought I'd try here! It's approximately 10x10x3, taupe. Double sided courier pouch style with older metal tag under the front/back flap. Flap is mirrored front and back. The leather is very unusual. TIA



Or this? I even accept guesses


----------



## odin

thank you much BeenBurned  yeah i did a lil reading here and i am glad u think the same...i thought too after all the looking up that it is a leather Sabrina, style 12949.....the number in there is the same too  do u know how big the large one is...i think it is the large not sure tho........the lady sold me the purse for $55 .... i never thought it could be real lol....happy so more i am now


----------



## Axdst

I found a similar pic of a coach wristlet I'm looking for, I think it's a 'kyra wallet.' the wristlet I'm looking for looks almost exactly like it, except it doesn't have that horizontal white line on top of it, and it has a white trim around the wristlet, like a skinny or thin wristlet would... Anyone have any idea the name of which wristlet I'm talking about?


----------



## syvianlim

Hi guys, please help authenticate the mini new Willis leather bag 
Understand that coach may made in china but somehow the bag I newly bought online I'm afraid that may not genuine due to the "MADE IN CHINA" tag,
Attached with some photos of the bag 
Item name : 19886 leather mini new Willis
View attachment 2191696

View attachment 2191698

View attachment 2191700

View attachment 2191701

View attachment 2191702


Thank you


----------



## notyou

Hi all,
I have inherited a very rare lizard skin Coach clutch and can't find info on it anywhere.  I have never seen a serial number like this before with only 6 characters and a slash instead of a dash.  Also I saw somewhere that Coach items are not authentic if the "o" in "No" is not underlined.  It reads No.68E/200.    But maybe this is an exception because it is a limited edition bag.  And I'm not sure what the OE-8190 is either.  I tried to upload more pictures but could only get these two to go through.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Especially if anyone knows what it might be worth.  The closest items I can find are the lizard skin billfold wallets and passport holders that sell for about $500.   Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

notyou said:


> Hi all,
> I have inherited a very rare lizard skin Coach clutch and can't find info on it anywhere.  I have never seen a serial number like this before with only 6 characters and a slash instead of a dash.  Also I saw somewhere that Coach items are not authentic if the "o" in "No" is not underlined.  It reads No.68E/200.    But maybe this is an exception because it is a limited edition bag.  And I'm not sure what the OE-8190 is either.  I tried to upload more pictures but could only get these two to go through.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Especially if anyone knows what it might be worth.  The closest items I can find are the lizard skin billfold wallets and passport holders that sell for about $500.   Thanks!



Someone asked about a similar metal creed in a Limited Edition item a few weeks ago. Again, I don't see any problem. These are rare items and like Olympic items the creeds and serial numbers don't follow any "Rules". BTW, be careful about those "rules" almost all of them posted on the internet are mostly or completely wrong.

Think about it logically. This is a METAL creed, not a leather one. It can't be stamped out at the plant right along with the bag, it has to be made ahead of time by an outside supplier. And for the same reason it doesn't have a month code in the creed so it has one less digit. The "0E" (it's a zero, not a letter) is the year code for 2000 and the E plant code for Italy.

Do you think a fakes maker would bother making something like that metal plaque? And even take the time to line up the screw heads evenly?

It's a gorgeous clutch, use it and enjoy it.

Below is Coach's webpage for the clutch.


----------



## Hyacinth

syvianlim said:


> Hi guys, please help authenticate the mini new Willis leather bag
> Understand that coach may made in china but somehow the bag I newly bought online I'm afraid that may not genuine due to the "MADE IN CHINA" tag,
> Attached with some photos of the bag
> Item name : 19886 leather mini new Willis
> View attachment 2191696
> 
> View attachment 2191698
> 
> View attachment 2191700
> 
> View attachment 2191701
> 
> View attachment 2191702
> 
> 
> Thank you



Your attachments are all showing as "invalid".


----------



## whateve

What is the name and style number of the briefcase sized slim satchel (the largest one in this picture)? It is about 16 1/2 by 11 by 2.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the name and style number of the briefcase sized slim satchel (the largest one in this picture)? It is about 16 1/2 by 11 by 2.



Handle Portfolio, style 5050 - here's a 1986 page


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Handle Portfolio, style 5050 - here's a 1986 page


Yay! Thanks so much! Would you have any idea of what they called the red-orange color in the 70's and 80's? It isn't on any of my color charts.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> Yay! Thanks so much! Would you have any idea of what they called the red-orange color in the 70's and 80's? It isn't on any of my color charts.



In all my catalogs it is just "Red."  Here's one that has the stamped cartouche and a NYC Basic Bag - they are really a bright orangy red.  I think red was hard then...


----------



## netlawyer

Hi ladies -

Tetondeb and I have been having a discussion about this bag.  Can someone provide an ID and an approximate date it was made?  (Her photos used with permission.)   Dimension are approximately 17" long x 12" high x 6" deep.  TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Tetondeb and I have been having a discussion about this bag.  Can someone provide an ID and an approximate date it was made?  (Her photos used with permission.)   Dimension are approximately 17" long x 12" high x 6" deep.  TIA!



It's a Brief Bag, style 5080, sometime in the early or mid-1980s.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Brief Bag, style 5080, sometime in the early or mid-1980s.


Thanks so much Hyacinth!  My early to mid-80s catalogs show the Brief Bag with much longer turnlock straps, state that the front pockets are gusseted and that the inside pocket has a zipper.  It doesn't appear that the Brief Bag has a divider for two sections.  You can also see the stitches for each pocket on each side of the crack between the pockets (where the gussets are sewn) and Tetondeb's bag only has two rows of stitching holding down the flat pockets.

I was convinced this was a Diplomat Briefcase, #5170.  The turnlock straps match, it also has two slip pockets outside and the two interior compartments.  The description states that there is "an additional pocket inside" which usually means a slip pocket. (Attached photo from 1986.)  If you have a chance, could you educate me?  I am feeling very confused.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> In all my catalogs it is just "Red."  Here's one that has the stamped cartouche and a NYC Basic Bag - they are really a bright orangy red.  I think red was hard then...


Thanks. I have a red slim satchel compact that looks like those, pictured a few posts above. I just got a NYC bag that is a gorgeous deep orange. It has just has its bath so I can't take a picture now. I rehabbed a courier pouch that was orangish but not as vibrant as this one, shown below. This one is closer to my red-orange carnival bag, I think. I'm not exactly sure as I didn't think to compare it before I dunked it. It is definitely orange, not red.


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Whateve, do you happen to have a copy of that? The statement not your bag


Here it is finally.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Here it is finally.



You're the best. .. now step back about 10 steps and show us the rest of your shrine!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> You're the best. .. now step back about 10 steps and show us the rest of your shrine!


LOL! This picture is from the Coach archives. I wish it were mine!


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> Thanks. I have a red slim satchel compact that looks like those, pictured a few posts above. I just got a NYC bag that is a gorgeous deep orange. It has just has its bath so I can't take a picture now. I rehabbed a courier pouch that was orangish but not as vibrant as this one, shown below. This one is closer to my red-orange carnival bag, I think. I'm not exactly sure as I didn't think to compare it before I dunked it. It is definitely orange, not red.



Ahhhh, I see what you mean. I have a Stewardess in that color. She's a still a dirty, dirty girl but you can see it under the flap.  Also compared to a BT hobo and the red Basic Bag. Definitely orange.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all - was wondering if I could get a name for my new bargain beauty?  Also, a n00b question - there is one leather loop around the strap, is this a bag that converts to a shoulder by doubling the strap on one buckle -
I can see how you would use the loop in that case. 

She's 12 w x 9h x 5d. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Ahhhh, I see what you mean. I have a Stewardess in that color. She's a still a dirty, dirty girl but you can see it under the flap.  Also compared to a BT hobo and the red Basic Bag. Definitely orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192543
> View attachment 2192545


Yes! I think my new one is the most vibrant orange I've ever seen on a vintage bag, especially on the back of the pocket where it was kept protected. When it dries in a few days, I'll post a pic.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - was wondering if I could get a name for my new bargain beauty?  Also, a n00b question - there is one leather loop around the strap, is this a bag that converts to a shoulder by doubling the strap on one buckle -
> I can see how you would use the loop in that case.
> 
> She's 12 w x 9h x 5d. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2192557
> View attachment 2192558
> View attachment 2192559
> View attachment 2192560


I think it was called Legacy Flap. The loop is to hold the strap together when you double it. This bag also has the leather trim around the inside pockets that they don't do much anymore and the inside ring to attach your keys.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> I think it was called Legacy Flap. The loop is to hold the strap together when you double it. This bag also has the leather trim around the inside pockets that they don't do much anymore and the inside ring to attach your keys.


Thanks Whateve!  I got it super cheap and was surprised when it showed up what a nice bag it is and what good shape it was in.

- PS Sorry to all for the double photos - that seems to be an issue with the iPhone app.  Every time I post photos from the app they are doubled.


----------



## Tetondeb

Please look at this when you can TIA. Approximately 13x9x1.5


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Thanks Whateve!  I got it super cheap and was surprised when it showed up what a nice bag it is and what good shape it was in.
> 
> - PS Sorry to all for the double photos - that seems to be an issue with the iPhone app.  Every time I post photos from the app they are doubled.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Please look at this when you can TIA. Approximately 13x9x1.5



Are there any rings on the sides to attach a longer strap?


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Are there any rings on the sides to attach a longer strap?



It came with a skinny double strap like what comes on a basic bag. The strap was attached to the rings that the handle is attached to.

So no...not any separate rings. The strap matches in color/leather but I don't like a strap that shares a ring with the handle. I'm always afraid the clips will tear the handle leather.


----------



## Tetondeb

See previous


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> It came with a skinny double strap like what comes on a basic bag. The strap was attached to the rings that the handle is attached to.
> 
> So no...not any separate rings. The strap matches in color/leather but I don't like a strap that shares a ring with the handle. I'm always afraid the clips will tear the handle leather.



Then I don't know what it is, sorry.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Then I don't know what it is, sorry.



Thanks for trying. .. I'll just call it "mine"


----------



## Porter4

Could I get some help on the name and style number on this bag?  Whenever I see them listed there is no "official" information.
The front buckle is stamped made in Italy underneath. The strap buckles are stamped Made in England.  Measures: 9" T x 8.25" W x 3.5" D


----------



## Mittenslol

Can anyone help me identify this bag?  I don't know very much about Coach, but this was given to me and I'd like to sell it... But I'm having trouble pricing it because I don't know very much about it!

I know that its probably around 20 years old.  There is a gold Coach charm dangle on the side, and it has a removable strap to be worn messenger style.   Pardon my silly pajamas... I modeled it to show size. 

If anyone could tell me some more about this bag, I would appreciate it!


dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18e3d16c8b7746002e4e.jpg
dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18ebd00cbf06ca002fd8.jpg
dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18f0c712454cfa0030c6.jpg
dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_513a71a4bdf51c4413000edf.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

Mittenslol said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?  I don't know very much about Coach, but this was given to me and I'd like to sell it... But I'm having trouble pricing it because I don't know very much about it!
> 
> I know that its probably around 20 years old.  There is a gold Coach charm dangle on the side, and it has a removable strap to be worn messenger style.   Pardon my silly pajamas... I modeled it to show size.
> 
> If anyone could tell me some more about this bag, I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18e3d16c8b7746002e4e.jpg
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18ebd00cbf06ca002fd8.jpg
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_50de18f0c712454cfa0030c6.jpg
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2012/12/28/50de18e0d16c8b7746002e4c/m_513a71a4bdf51c4413000edf.jpg


I'm sorry but the bag is counterfeit and can't be sold. The creed shows everything we need to know. The font is wrong and the text indicating a "bean bag" isn't correct for a purse.


----------



## Mittenslol

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but the bag is counterfeit and can't be sold. The creed shows everything we need to know. The font is wrong and the text indicating a "bean bag" isn't correct for a purse.



Thank you! I saw that and I was like "no this most certainly isn't a bean bag!" 

Ah, well, whatever.  No disappointment here,  I've never been a Coach gal.  Its been up in the closet for about nine months collecting dust.


Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mittenslol said:


> Thank you! I saw that and I was like "no this most certainly isn't a bean bag!"
> 
> Ah, well, whatever.  No disappointment here,  I've never been a Coach gal.  Its been up in the closet for about nine months collecting dust.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## Tenny

Item: Vintage Bonnie Cashin/Coach Tote with Kiss Lock and Striped Lining
Listing number: 271212605393
Seller:  glittergirljewelry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bon...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2587efd1

Comments:  What a cool bag for someone into rehabbing! It's like a double courier pouch... Does it have a name?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I found this photo of a Coach purse I owned in April 1980. What style do you think it is? I remember the straps were long enough to fit on my shoulder.


----------



## earthx

I was browsing through the internet and fell in love with this bag. Anyone knows what it call? Thank you!


----------



## whateve

earthx said:


> I was browsing through the internet and fell in love with this bag. Anyone knows what it call? Thank you!


They are talked about in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/new-pebbled-pilot-bags-rorys-drawstrings-fall-2013-a-807512.html

They were pilot bags but I believe they will have more in the Fall collection.


----------



## ledobe

Tenny said:


> Item: Vintage Bonnie Cashin/Coach Tote with Kiss Lock and Striped Lining
> Listing number: 271212605393
> Seller:  glittergirljewelry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bon...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2587efd1
> 
> Comments:  What a cool bag for someone into rehabbing! It's like a double courier pouch... Does it have a name?
> 
> Thanks!




Haha! Who snagged it?  I knew I would be too cheap to pay whatever it ended up at after it was posted here but I would have loved to have gotten my rehabbin' hands on that baby!


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Haha! Who snagged it?  I knew I would be too cheap to pay whatever it ended up at after it was posted here but I would have loved to have gotten my rehabbin' hands on that baby!


I don't think anyone got it. The seller cancelled the bid and ended the listing.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I don't think anyone got it. The seller cancelled the bid and ended the listing.



I thought it sold at the $99 relisted price. "Reserved for S"


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> I thought it sold at the $99 relisted price. "Reserved for S"


Oh you're right. Somebody got a good deal. The seller probably didn't know what she had.


----------



## ledobe

Yup, someone was smart enough to ask. I'd have spent $99 on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tenny

ledobe said:


> Haha! Who snagged it?  I knew I would be too cheap to pay whatever it ended up at after it was posted here but I would have loved to have gotten my rehabbin' hands on that baby!



Since I wasn't going to buy it, I thought I'd post it here, and the "right someone" would see it! Now, who's the _right someone_??? To my mind, that would be anybody who would rehab it & love it! 

I thought it was pretty special & I agree that someone got an AMAZING deal.

Back to the question, though... What IS it?


----------



## katev

ledobe said:


> I thought it sold at the $99 relisted price. "Reserved for S"


 


whateve said:


> Oh you're right. Somebody got a good deal. The seller probably didn't know what she had.


 


ledobe said:


> Yup, someone was smart enough to ask. I'd have spent $99 on that in a heartbeat.


 


Tenny said:


> Since I wasn't going to buy it, I thought I'd post it here, and the "right someone" would see it! Now, who's the _right someone_??? To my mind, that would be anybody who would rehab it & love it!
> 
> I thought it was pretty special & I agree that someone got an AMAZING deal.
> 
> Back to the question, though... What IS it?


 
Yes, it went for $99; lucky "S" got it!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bon...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_144wt_1239


----------



## Tetondeb

Tenny said:


> Since I wasn't going to buy it, I thought I'd post it here, and the "right someone" would see it! Now, who's the _right someone_??? To my mind, that would be anybody who would rehab it & love it!
> 
> I thought it was pretty special & I agree that someone got an AMAZING deal.
> 
> Back to the question, though... What IS it?



Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.



To add insult to injury. .. I'd already emailed Jed Winokur to let him know that I'd gotten a great deal on it and offered it to him for the archives for free


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.





Tetondeb said:


> To add insult to injury. .. I'd already emailed Jed Winokur to let him know that I'd gotten a great deal on it and offered it to him for the archives for free


If you're saying you were the "S" buyer and she'd agreed then reneged on the sale, she deserves a neg!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.


I'm sorry this happened to you. I would have loved to see what you would have done with that bag.


----------



## Tetondeb

BeenBurned said:


> If you're saying you were the "S" buyer and she'd agreed then reneged on the sale, she deserves a neg!



I was the S (sacs). I actually offered her more and she agreed on the price that was lower than what I offered. She then refunded my money a little while ago and said she'd been verbally attacked over the sale from another ebayer and it wasn't worth it to her. She is the original owner of the purse. Like I said... I'm just sick over it.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. I would have loved to see what you would have done with that bag.



Thanks. .. we'll never know now I guess.  I'm sure the other person offered her some crazy fee. Well Jed will now know that they are shady when they try to sell it to him since I sent him a link to the sale and planned to donate it. I hope this isn't a trend that's starting. These bags deserve better honestly.


----------



## ledobe

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping someone here got it so we could follow its progress, now to hear this story...you must be so disappointed.


----------



## JOODLZ

Since we have some new members...I posted this bag a little more than a year ago on the AT thread but without any Coach logo, Hyacinth could not authenticate it. I DID see this bag on ebay years ago with the small black & white Coach lozenge. I bought it at an estate sale here in Florida at least 10+ years ago...the quality of leather, stitching and details are SO Coach-like. Does anyone here recognize it? Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tetondeb

ledobe said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping someone here got it so we could follow its progress, now to hear this story...you must be so disappointed.



I am disappointed. .. for all of us really. I think this just shows what greed can do to people.


----------



## Tenny

Tetondeb said:


> I was the S (sacs). I actually offered her more and she agreed on the price that was lower than what I offered. She then refunded my money a little while ago and said she'd been verbally attacked over the sale from another ebayer and it wasn't worth it to her. She is the original owner of the purse. Like I said... I'm just sick over it.


OMG, I am SO sorry! 

I somehow feel responsible, just because I posted it here, and maybe this thread is where that awful person got the heads-up, then used it to be so devious.

That bag was so badly listed, and you'd never know from the title how special it was. I really just wanted someone here to see it, knowing the amazing work  the Rehab & Rescue ladies do on these older bags. I, too, was hoping to see it featured on the R&R thread. I just can't believe someone would be so mean and underhanded. 

I'm also both awed and overwhelmed that you were planning to gift it to the Archives. What a wonderful gesture from a true & dedicated Coach "historian" - and yes, your interest in the older Coach lines shows that it's not the money, but the _history_ that matters to you, just as it does to some of the other  posters here. I commend you for your generosity and kindness and feel absolutely dreadful that my post may have been the catalyst that upset everything. 

As I said before, I only wanted the "right" person to see it, and I apologize that I may have led the "wrong" one right to it.


----------



## socmoe

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.





Tetondeb said:


> To add insult to injury. .. I'd already emailed Jed Winokur to let him know that I'd gotten a great deal on it and offered it to him for the archives for free





BeenBurned said:


> If you're saying you were the "S" buyer and she'd agreed then reneged on the sale, she deserves a neg!



Shame on that seller!!! If we cannot trust both the seller and the buyer to keep up their end of the bargain, what the heck is the purpose of Ebay??? It is so very disheartening when all some people care about is the God Almighty dollar!! How very disappointing.....


----------



## April2175

Hello!
Wondering if you guys could help me confirm the authenticity of this vintage Coach purse. I believe it is from somewhere between 1980-93. I'm sorry the creed pic is not clearer, it's hard to take a picture of in such a slim little bag. Says 'Made in the United States' and the serial number is 029-0026. I think it predates the more modern creed that Coach uses. Just wanting to make sure it's genuine. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tetondeb

April2175 said:


> Hello!
> Wondering if you guys could help me confirm the authenticity of this vintage Coach purse. I believe it is from somewhere between 1980-93. I'm sorry the creed pic is not clearer, it's hard to take a picture of in such a slim little bag. Says 'Made in the United States' and the serial number is 029-0026. I think it predates the more modern creed that Coach uses. Just wanting to make sure it's genuine. Thank you very much!





Looks like a compact pouch but you'd need to submit it on the authentication site.


----------



## April2175

Thanks! Newbie here. I submitted it on that page.


----------



## cinza

Jessi319 said:


> I realize you posted this photo ages ago, but wanted to comment on it now!  Such a cool bag!  I believe we've learned this was called the Swag Bag, (which I imagine you've figured out since this posting but I haven't time to wade through and see LOL)    I am hoping to find one of these someday.




Its a great piece. yes swag... I've had 3 of these rare pieces. Still have one


----------



## Porter4

Tetondeb said:


> I am disappointed. .. for all of us really. I think this just shows what greed can do to people.


I agree, the whole thing is awful.  The seller made a deal!  They definitely should get some kind of seller ding from Ebay.  I would never want to buy from a seller that would do something like that!!!!  You were not intending to flip the bag for resale but donate to the Coach archives, where a bag like that would be preserved!!!!!


----------



## Tetondeb

Last ditch effort here.... Jed is sending me a donation form as we speak... here's an email that I just sent the seller...wish me luck!

_Okay Linda, 

I hope that you read this and choose to do the right thing. Jed just sent me the below email response. I had offered to donate the bag (free) the archives if they were interested in it. I do that to make sure that these bags don't rot in a chest somewhere or end up in a greedy person's hands like your other bidder where they try to extort money for them. If you agree, I would pay you again and you could send the bag directly to the archives. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do this for all of us that love COACH and don't want these old beauties to go anywhere but where they will be lovingly restored and displayed for all to enjoy.

Please let me know asap so that I can either tell Jed the good news or tell him what has happened with this bag. I can tell you that he would never buy it otherwise after this. They have integrity as well. 

Debi_


----------



## Tetondeb

April2175 said:


> Thanks! Newbie here. I submitted it on that page.



We all were once!


----------



## Tetondeb

cinza said:


> Its a great piece. yes swag... I've had 3 of these rare pieces. Still have one



That she had willed to me ;p


----------



## BeenBurned

Porter4 said:


> I agree, the whole thing is awful.  The seller made a deal!  They definitely should get some kind of seller ding from Ebay.  I would never want to buy from a seller that would do something like that!!!!  You were not intending to flip the bag for resale but donate to the Coach archives, where a bag like that would be preserved!!!!!


And even if Debi were going to flip it, there's nothing wrong with that. The seller made a deal and should have done her own research before listing the bag. Although what the seller did isn't illegal, it's unethical, it's poor customer service and she's not a seller I'd want to do business with.


----------



## Porter4

BeenBurned said:


> And even if Debi were going to flip it, there's nothing wrong with that. The seller made a deal and should have done her own research before listing the bag. Although what the seller did isn't illegal, it's unethical, it's poor customer service and she's not a seller I'd want to do business with.


Very true...it does really come down to her backing out of a contract made on ebay.


----------



## whateve

Porter4 said:


> Very true...it does really come down to her backing out of a contract made on ebay.


If a buyer backs out of their contract, they get a strike on their account. This should apply to sellers as well.


----------



## Jessi319

Tetondeb said:


> That she had willed to me ;p


 LOL.   You have great taste in bags


----------



## Jessi319

Tetondeb said:


> To add insult to injury. .. I'd already emailed Jed Winokur to let him know that I'd gotten a great deal on it and offered it to him for the archives for free


 
It is just sad 
I hope to figure out what eventually happens to this bag.   A seller should not break a deal.


----------



## ledobe

Tenny said:


> OMG, I am SO sorry!
> 
> I somehow feel responsible, just because I posted it here, and maybe this thread is where that awful person got the heads-up, then used it to be so devious.
> 
> That bag was so badly listed, and you'd never know from the title how special it was. I really just wanted someone here to see it, knowing the amazing work  the Rehab & Rescue ladies do on these older bags. I, too, was hoping to see it featured on the R&R thread. I just can't believe someone would be so mean and underhanded.
> 
> I'm also both awed and overwhelmed that you were planning to gift it to the Archives. What a wonderful gesture from a true & dedicated Coach "historian" - and yes, your interest in the older Coach lines shows that it's not the money, but the _history_ that matters to you, just as it does to some of the other  posters here. I commend you for your generosity and kindness and feel absolutely dreadful that my post may have been the catalyst that upset everything.
> 
> As I said before, I only wanted the "right" person to see it, and I apologize that I may have led the "wrong" one right to it.



Don't feel bad, it's not your fault!


----------



## Jbb924

Could you please tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## tannedsilk

Jbb924 said:


> Could you please tell me the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198928



Hampton Satchel.


----------



## Jbb924

tannedsilk said:


> Hampton Satchel.


Thank you so much!


----------



## nimago2440

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.


Well im sure it was someone that was jealous it wasn't them that got it.. How pitiful, and im sorry you had to deal with all this mess ;0(


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

Fake?  I was told it was authentic.  Thanks for the help


----------



## SarahWallerMart

Tetondeb said:


> Sadly... I had been talking to the lady that owned this long before you posted it and we had come to an agreement and she sold it to me. Anyone here that knows me knows that I would have turned that bag into a show stopper and loved it forever!!! Unfortunately, someone unscrupulous and cruel messaged her that the bag was worth $xx...a ridiculous sum of money and that she was stupid for selling it to me. She just cancelled the sale and refunded my money. I am literally in tears and sick over it :cry: I am so sad to think that people are going to start grabbing these old beauties up just to make a quick buck. I guess this seller wasn't someone that any of us would want to deal with anyway.



It doesn't matter what you are selling, acting like that just goes against human decency. And include the fact that it's such an (emotionally and historically) valuable purse adds insult to injury.


----------



## whateve

NurseEliFlorida said:


> Fake?  I was told it was authentic.  Thanks for the help
> 
> View attachment 2200428
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200433
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200434
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200438


It is authentic. This thread is for asking name and style number questions. In the future, post your authenticity requests in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

whateve said:


> It is authentic. This thread is for asking name and style number questions. In the future, post your authenticity requests in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


 


Ok Im sorry.  Learning about the site.


----------



## Tetondeb

I have 4 bags that I'd love some help with.  One of them I know I've seen in here recently but can't find it now. I'll post it first! 

British Tan approximately 9 x 7 x 3


----------



## Tetondeb

2 and 3 are twins other than the size. British tan. Larger is approximately 9.5 x 8.5 x 2 and smaller is approximately 7.5 x 8 x 2 and that is not my hair on the Creed


----------



## Tetondeb

Last one black. .. squishy leather approximately 10 x 9 x 4 and the Creed is basically gone other than a 27 on the end


----------



## Tetondeb

I lied. .. last one!  Like a spectator Broadway. .. I've seen one in a catalog pic but no info on the pic. TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> I lied. .. last one!  Like a spectator Broadway. .. I've seen one in a catalog pic but no info on the pic. TIA!



Probably. Style 6891, around 1991


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> 2 and 3 are twins other than the size. British tan. Larger is approximately 9.5 x 8.5 x 2 and smaller is approximately 7.5 x 8 x 2 and that is not my hair on the Creed



Riding Bag 9750 and Riding Bag Small, 9745, mid 80s.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> I have 4 bags that I'd love some help with.  One of them I know I've seen in here recently but can't find it now. I'll post it first!
> 
> British Tan approximately 9 x 7 x 3



Kent Bag #9916, c.1993


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Last one black. .. squishy leather approximately 10 x 9 x 4 and the Creed is basically gone other than a 27 on the end



Probably a Museum Bag style 4127 from the manhattan Collection, c.1993-94


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Probably a Museum Bag style 4127 from the manhattan Collection, c.1993-94



You're a gem to us all... thanks Hyacinth


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> You're a gem to us all... thanks Hyacinth


ItA!  She knows every style name and when they were made!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> You're a gem to us all... thanks Hyacinth





BeenBurned said:


> ItA!  She knows every style name and when they were made!



Aaaaawww, shucks! Thanks!  

(Not all of them, BB!)


----------



## Tetondeb

Tenny said:


> Item: Vintage Bonnie Cashin/Coach Tote with Kiss Lock and Striped Lining
> Listing number: 271212605393
> Seller:  glittergirljewelry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bon...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2587efd1
> 
> Comments:  What a cool bag for someone into rehabbing! It's like a double courier pouch... Does it have a name?
> 
> Thanks!



So. .. happy/sad day. .. my beloved double flap is headed to the archives! I donated her in the place of the above one after this seller broke every eBay policy and really showed us all the ugly side greed.


----------



## katev

Tetondeb said:


> So. .. happy/sad day. .. my beloved double flap is headed to the archives! I donated her in the place of the above one after this seller broke every eBay policy and really showed us all the ugly side greed.


 
Good for you!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> So. .. happy/sad day. .. my beloved double flap is headed to the archives! I donated her in the place of the above one after this seller broke every eBay policy and really showed us all the ugly side greed.


How sad to have to part with her. But she is going to a good place where she will be loved and surrounded with lots of sisters!

You really need to give that seller a negative.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> How sad to have to part with her. But she is going to a good place where she will be loved and surrounded with lots of sisters!
> 
> You really need to give that seller a negative.



I know... It's not in my nature to do that. .. but I will. EBay recommended it and opened it fire me to be able to do that and they are blocking her from leaving any for me. She told me the other person offered her 1000. Sad.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> How sad to have to part with her. But she is going to a good place where she will be loved and surrounded with lots of sisters!
> 
> You really need to give that seller a negative.





Tetondeb said:


> I know... It's not in my nature to do that. .. but I will. EBay recommended it and opened it fire me to be able to do that and they are blocking her from leaving any for me. She told me the other person offered her 1000. Sad.



I hope some of the posters here will watch to see if the slimeball buyer lists the bag. Please post the listing and seller ID if anyone spots it. Or maybe she thinks she can sell it directly to Jed and make a nice profit.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> I hope some of the posters here will watch to see if the slimeball buyer lists the bag. Please post the listing and seller ID if anyone spots it. Or maybe she thinks she can sell it directly to Jed and make a nice profit.



I've given Jed a heads up. The shady buyer offered her 1000 and says it's worth 2500. That's pure extortion in my book! They're both risking loosing their ability to buy/sell on eBay. The case manager that I'm working with at eBay said that the seller violated their "seller non-performance policy" and both the seller and the other buyer violated their "transaction interference" policy.  Should be interesting to see what happens. I'll update as things progress. I have the EBay ID of the other person... they are a member here.


----------



## Tetondeb

I have a little black zip bag.  Looks like a mini legacy zip. Approximately 9x7x2 TIA


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> I have a little black zip bag.  Looks like a mini legacy zip. Approximately 9x7x2 TIA


In my notes, it's called a Legacy hobo.


----------



## Tenny

Tetondeb said:


> So. .. happy/sad day. .. my beloved double flap is headed to the archives! I donated her in the place of the above one after this seller broke every eBay policy and really showed us all the ugly side greed.




What a lovely gesture! May all good "karma" come your way!


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> In my notes, it's called a Legacy hobo.



I had that too but it seemed too easy lol! Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Tetondeb

Tenny said:


> What a lovely gesture! May all good "karma" come your way!



I need it after this week! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tetondeb said:


> I have the EBay ID of the other person... they are a member here.



Why doesn't that surprise me? :censor:


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> I've given Jed a heads up. The shady buyer offered her 1000 and says it's worth 2500. That's pure extortion in my book! They're both risking loosing their ability to buy/sell on eBay. The case manager that I'm working with at eBay said that the seller violated their "seller non-performance policy" and both the seller and the other buyer violated their "transaction interference" policy.  Should be interesting to see what happens. I'll update as things progress. I have the EBay ID of the other person... they are a member here.



Unfortunately, just because they're a tPF member doesn't mean they're a decent human being. Sorry you had to find out their true character like this. Let's hope Karma bites them right in their greedy arse some day.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all - no question here, but something I thought you would be interested regarding the satin bags with leather creeds. Just picked up this satin Maggie (Style #6100) and she came with the original Coach insert. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## BeenBurned

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - no question here, but something I thought you would be interested regarding the satin bags with leather creeds. Just picked up this satin Maggie (Style #6100) and she came with the original Coach insert. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205236
> View attachment 2205237
> View attachment 2205238
> View attachment 2205239


Interesting. The satin bag has a creed describing a "completely natural glove-tanned cowhide" bag. I've seen that before but IIRC, it was on a bag with more leather than this one.


----------



## christinag

Tetondeb said:


> .. She told me the other person offered her 1000.....


oh. really.. Maybe I'll go 'offer' 1.5 

Sorry you had to go thru this!


----------



## Tetondeb

christinag said:


> oh. really.. Maybe I'll go 'offer' 1.5
> 
> Sorry you had to go thru this!



She'll let you pay then call you names lol


----------



## christinag

I've had this little guy sitting on my desk for a while - found inside another Coach bag that I purchased at a thrift. It has some red color rub on it by the logo - but otherwise is an awesome little thing - and fits my phone nicely!
Does it have a name?

In my possession
Light Green Leather 
Top Flap Close with Brass Turnlock
Coach logo imprint bottom front right
Interior has a Ticking Lined zip pocket with a slip compartment behind it
Size approx: 4.5" x 7.5"


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - no question here, but something I thought you would be interested regarding the satin bags with leather creeds. Just picked up this satin Maggie (Style #6100) and she came with the original Coach insert. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205236
> View attachment 2205237
> View attachment 2205238
> View attachment 2205239



There are at least four bags in that series, 6100,6101, 6102 and 6103 and all the ones I've seen have the "leather" creed. At the time I don't think they even had a creed for fabric bags since they really didn't make any except for some twill versions of leather bags. It's just another of those exceptions to the Rules we keep warning everyone about.


----------



## ledobe

There's no creed on this one and the description doesn't match the color in the photo, just curious if there's enough info here to give this one a name?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161018707792?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

ledobe said:


> There's no creed on this one and the description doesn't match the color in the photo, just curious if there's enough info here to give this one a name?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161018707792?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Is that the right listing? The only picture is a cat and the description states that it "has a serial number."


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> Is that the right listing? The only picture is a cat and the description states that it "has a serial number."





What is the serial number for a COACH cat ...


----------



## ledobe

Sorry had to share that one. It was still active when I posted it.


----------



## christinag

ledobe said:


> Sorry had to share that one. It was still active when I posted it.



That's one for the "Best of eBay" files :thumbup: !


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> I hope some of the posters here will watch to see if the slimeball buyer lists the bag. Please post the listing and seller ID if anyone spots it. Or maybe she thinks she can sell it directly to Jed and make a nice profit.



Nice reply from Jed. 

_Hi Debi, 

Sorry to hear about the double flap courier issue. But, good thing we mass-produced so I am sure there are others out there waiting!_


----------



## Tetondeb

BeenBurned said:


> Is that the right listing? The only picture is a cat and the description states that it "has a serial number."



Very rare...luxurious fur with actual feet versus those pesky brass ones.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Is that the right listing? The only picture is a cat and the description states that it "has a serial number."     



Tetondeb said:


> Very rare...luxurious fur with actual feet versus those pesky brass ones.


And the serial number is stamped under the tongue?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> Is that the right listing? The only picture is a cat and the description states that it "has a serial number."
> 
> 
> And the serial number is stamped under the tongue?


Maybe it is microchipped?


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Maybe it is microchipped?



With special limited edition pewter hang tag. Name of choice engraved prior to shipping.


----------



## Tetondeb

3 more mystery to me bags.  

1) Navy with magnetic closure. Approximately 9 x 8 x 3. 

2) black approximately 11 x 11 x 4

3) tan 11 x 8 x 3


----------



## christinag

christinag said:


> I've had this little guy sitting on my desk for a while - found inside another Coach bag that I purchased at a thrift. It has some red color rub on it by the logo - but otherwise is an awesome little thing - and fits my phone nicely!
> Does it have a name?
> 
> In my possession
> Light Green Leather
> Top Flap Close with Brass Turnlock
> Coach logo imprint bottom front right
> Interior has a Ticking Lined zip pocket with a slip compartment behind it
> Size approx: 4.5" x 7.5"



Any thoughts or ideas on this one?
Also have a bucket bag similar to the one tetonDeb posted above, pix & info in next post.
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> 3 more mystery to me bags.
> 
> 1) Navy with magnetic closure. Approximately 9 x 8 x 3.
> 
> 2) black approximately 11 x 11 x 4
> 
> 3) tan 11 x 8 x 3




1- Saddle Bag, style 9851, from around 1990

2- probably a Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4075. Late 80s-early 90s.

3 - Swagger, 9820 from around 1990


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Any thoughts or ideas on this one?
> Also have a bucket bag similar to the one tetonDeb posted above, pix & info in next post.
> Thanks!



Sorry I can't help, someone else may know. I usually didn't save photos of accessories.


----------



## christinag

Came on to post this one & saw TetonDeb just posted one that looks like it could be the same style.. sorry for the dupe, but she's so pretty (just needs a wee bit of TLC)

Bucket Bag - in my possession
Bone Leather
Size approx: 11" H x 11-12" L x 4.5" D
Pre-1994 style creed & # 194-9937

Thanks as always!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry I can't help, someone else may know. I usually didn't save photos of accessories.



No problem, I appreciate any ideas/thoughts or clues if anyone has 'em.
I've been digging, trying to figure out what its original purpose was.. kind of large for a change purse, too small for cosmetics. No key holder (wish it had one) .
Makes a dandy smartphone holder, but I'm guessing that wasn't what it was made for 

Maybe it's a clutch purse for the limited edition COACH cat.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> 1- Saddle Bag, style 9851, from around 1990
> 
> 2- probably a Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4075. Late 80s-early 90s.
> 
> 3 - Swagger, 9820 from around 1990



Swagger... I'll have to add it to my swinger and hobo party lol


----------



## Tetondeb

Last one. .. maybe  tan/tabac small flap approximately 7 x 6 x 3 serial is gone if it existed


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> ...
> 
> 2- probably a Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4075. Late 80s-early 90s.



Thanks also from me for that ID, I've been calling the one I posted a Bucket Bag, but didn't realize that was the actual name.


----------



## chicabella

Real?


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I have a coach bag I found that neither I nor the seller know anything about. Can I get some info on this bag?


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> There are at least four bags in that series, 6100,6101, 6102 and 6103 and all the ones I've seen have the "leather" creed. At the time I don't think they even had a creed for fabric bags since they really didn't make any except for some twill versions of leather bags. It's just another of those exceptions to the Rules we keep warning everyone about.



I knew I had seen one with a non-leather creed and it took me a bit to run across it again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330928973882

The creed is a little blurry in the listing but it says "a custom developed material trimmed with our classic glove-tanned leather.  This high quality durable fabric has been treated to withstand water and (?) dirt."

It's a 1998 so maybe they got a new creed stamp at the "A" plant by then....


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I have a coach bag I found that neither I nor the seller know anything about. Can I get some info on this bag?
> View attachment 2207117
> View attachment 2207118
> View attachment 2207119


It looks like style #11330. I believe it is called the Hampton's signature embossed carryall. It's from 2007.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> I knew I had seen one with a non-leather creed and it took me a bit to run across it again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330928973882
> 
> The creed is a little blurry in the listing but it says "a custom developed material trimmed with our classic glove-tanned leather.  This high quality durable fabric has been treated to withstand water and (?) dirt."
> 
> It's a 1998 so maybe they got a new creed stamp at the "A" plant by then....


Did you notice that the dash is in the wrong place?


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> I knew I had seen one with a non-leather creed and it took me a bit to run across it again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330928973882
> 
> The creed is a little blurry in the listing but it says "a custom developed material trimmed with our classic glove-tanned leather.  This high quality durable fabric has been treated to withstand water and (?) dirt."
> 
> It's a 1998 so maybe they got a new creed stamp at the "A" plant by then....





whateve said:


> Did you notice that the dash is in the wrong place?



They used the creed stamp made for the Neo line - check the creed pic in this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...279?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c8240447

It probably wasn't worth making a special stamp for a very limited number of bags. The Neo description was probably as close as they could get with what they had available. The misplaced dash wouldn't worry me too much.


----------



## Hyacinth

chicabella said:


> View attachment 2207036
> 
> 
> Real?



We need a clear readable photo of the leather Creed patch and serial number from inside the bag.

BTW, there's a specific thread under Coach Shopping for asking if a Coach product is authentic, please read the first post in the thread to learn what information we need:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Last one. .. maybe  tan/tabac small flap approximately 7 x 6 x 3 serial is gone if it existed



If there's a magnetic snap on the flap it might be a Casey Bag from around 1993-94, but the strap must have been completely changed. The Casey had a sewn-on tubular strap. Are there any small holes on the sides where a strap might have been sewn? The strap it has with the rivets definitely wasn't made by Coach. Maybe someone used the bases of the tubular straps to make attachments for D-rings.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> It looks like style #11330. I believe it is called the Hampton's signature embossed carryall. It's from 2007.



Thank you so much


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Thank you so much


You're welcome.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> If there's a magnetic snap on the flap it might be a Casey Bag from around 1993-94, but the strap must have been completely changed. The Casey had a sewn-on tubular strap. Are there any small holes on the sides where a strap might have been sewn? The strap it has with the rivets definitely wasn't made by Coach. Maybe someone used the bases of the tubular straps to make attachments for D-rings.




Interesting... It's my mother's and she's had it for as long as I can remember. I'll take more pics and look at it again. It does have the magnetic closure.


----------



## Tenny

I'm just curious... Can someone tell me what this is? Style number/year?

Item: COACH~VINTAGE~BROWN~LEATHER~ITALY~SHOULDER~BAG~PURSE~
Listing number: 271215278183
Seller: plentyofpurses 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271215278183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Interesting... It's my mother's and she's had it for as long as I can remember. I'll take more pics and look at it again. It does have the magnetic closure.



I wonder if the original strap was too long for her, or for the previous owner if there was one? A 52-inch strap might be too long for a lot of people even if it was worn cross-body.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tenny said:


> I'm just curious... Can someone tell me what this is? Style number/year?
> 
> Item: COACH~VINTAGE~BROWN~LEATHER~ITALY~SHOULDER~BAG~PURSE~
> Listing number: 271215278183
> Seller: plentyofpurses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271215278183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I HATE it when the seller can't be bothered to show the serial number.

It looks like a Bridle Top Handle from around 1999, but I'd still want to see the creed patch to confirm. The serial number should end in -6701.


----------



## Tenny

Hyacinth said:


> I HATE it when the seller can't be bothered to show the serial number.
> 
> It looks like a Bridle Top Handle from around 1999, but I'd still want to see the creed patch to confirm. The serial number should end in -6701.


Thank you, Hyacinth. Yes, I think that's it. I just couldn't remember....

My favorite is when every other photo in the listing is in sharp focus, and the creed patch is a total blur. (Or when they show the creed patch and cover up the number, as if it's a State Secret - I saw one listing where the seller had put a piece of adhesive tape over the number! Then there's the black-on-black photo- a picture of a black blob...) I always wonder WHAT WERE THEY THINKING??? -and- WHY BOTHER?

Thanks again!


----------



## Tetondeb

Tetondeb said:


> Interesting... It's my mother's and she's had it for as long as I can remember. I'll take more pics and look at it again. It does have the magnetic closure.



Here are some additional pics and the little pamphlet that came with it if the code stamp helps. I think this bag is a bit flatter bottomed than a Casey... just looking at your pic anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Tetondeb

Just looked up pics of a Casey... Jette are areas that area also different if this helps. Base on Casey is one piece, leather versus suede under flap and the top of the pocket on the back is curved versus below. Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Here are some additional pics and the little pamphlet that came with it if the code stamp helps. I think this bag is a bit flatter bottomed than a Casey... just looking at your pic anyway. Thanks!


I thought it looked too flat to be a Casey as well.


----------



## whateve

Tenny said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth. Yes, I think that's it. I just couldn't remember....
> 
> My favorite is when every other photo in the listing is in sharp focus, and the creed patch is a total blur. (Or when they show the creed patch and cover up the number, as if it's a State Secret - I saw one listing where the seller had put a piece of adhesive tape over the number! Then there's the black-on-black photo- a picture of a black blob...) I always wonder WHAT WERE THEY THINKING??? -and- WHY BOTHER?
> 
> Thanks again!


I had one seller tell me that they didn't want to show the serial number because another seller would steal it.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> I had one seller tell me that they didn't want to show the serial number because another seller would steal it.



I had that too! They emailed it to me and it ended up being my favorite duffel lol


----------



## Hyacinth

Tenny said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth. Yes, I think that's it. I just couldn't remember....
> 
> My favorite is when every other photo in the listing is in sharp focus, and the creed patch is a total blur. (Or when they show the creed patch and cover up the number, as if it's a State Secret - I saw one listing where the seller had put a piece of adhesive tape over the number! Then there's the black-on-black photo- a picture of a black blob...) I always wonder WHAT WERE THEY THINKING??? -and- WHY BOTHER?
> 
> Thanks again!



Because some people are so uneducated about Coach that they think the serial numbers, whether old or new (after-1994) style, are state secrets and the counterfeiters are going to steal the numbers and use them in fakes. I think some doofus posted that in an online "guide" somewhere.

And a few really untrustworthy sellers cover them so they can show photos of a bag in nice condition and then send a buyer a real POS in the same style but with a different serial number. There were and maybe still are a few Ebay sellers who used to be infamous for doing that. Some listings would have photos of three different bags and a buyer never knew which one they'd get, although it would always be the rattiest one.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Just looked up pics of a Casey... Jette are areas that area also different if this helps. Base on Casey is one piece, leather versus suede under flap and the top of the pocket on the back is curved versus below. Thanks again!



Then I have NO idea what style it is. All I have on the Casey is one or two photos of the front. But the pics I've found online look like the bag in the original post except for the strap ends_ (ETA - and except for one of the listings)._.

If that's the original strap, it's from too far back for me to have any information or photos. Which seems odd because I didn't think the magnetic snaps went much farther back than around 1990. And it just doesn't look like how Coach finishes off their strap ends.

Comparing it to these versions:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d3486cfb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BRITI...849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f1c20d1

But this one is different. Strange.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-C...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d0934f7e

I'm just going to say that your guess is probably as good as mine.


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> Then I have NO idea what style it is. All I have on the Casey is one or two photos of the front. But the pics I've found online look like the bag in the original post except for the strap ends.
> 
> If that's the original strap, it's from too far back for me to have any information or photos. Which seems odd because I didn't think the magnetic snaps went much farther back than around 1990.
> 
> Comparing it to these versions:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d3486cfb
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BRITI...849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f1c20d1
> 
> But this one is different. Strange.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-C...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d0934f7e



The third is the one I looked at. The straps have never been shortened she said and she's the only owner. I don't see that there's even a sign of a serial number so maybe it's just old like my mom


----------



## BeenBurned

chicabella said:


> View attachment 2207036
> 
> 
> Real?





Hyacinth said:


> We need a clear readable photo of the leather Creed patch and serial number from inside the bag.
> 
> BTW, there's a specific thread under Coach Shopping for asking if a Coach product is authentic, please read the first post in the thread to learn what information we need:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


So far, the bag looks good but a picture of the creed will further identify it and confirm authenticity. It appears to be a mini sig hobo, style 6351.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Because some people are so uneducated about Coach that they think the serial numbers, whether old or new (after-1994) style, are state secrets and the counterfeiters are going to steal the numbers and use them in fakes. I think some doofus posted that in an online "guide" somewhere.
> 
> *And a few really untrustworthy sellers cover them so they can show photos of a bag in nice condition and then send a buyer a real POS in the same style but with a different serial number. *There were and maybe still are a few Ebay sellers who used to be infamous for doing that. Some listings would have photos of three different bags and a buyer never knew which one they'd get, although it would always be the rattiest one.


Or they cover the serial number because it's NT-4903 or TN-9085 and in covering, the listing is less likely to be confirmed as fake and therefore reported.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> Or they cover the serial number ...



I just rec'd this friendly nag screen while listing a few things that I'm no longer using ...
 " Attention Sellers:
Thanks for listing your Coach item on eBay! To increase your chances of selling your item, make sure the images you upload are originals and not copied from another listing or website. Also, please include a good, clear picture of the "storyboard patch" (the patch on the inside of the bag). Buyers look for pictures of this patch because it shows the item is authentic "

Storyboard Patch?


----------



## scameron

Hi folks do you know the name of my little bag here? It measures about 8x5 and has about 23" strap drop .there is a slip pocket on front under flap


----------



## whateve

scameron said:


> Hi folks do you know the name of my little bag here? It measures about 8x5 and has about 23" strap drop .there is a slip pocket on front under flap
> View attachment 2208444
> View attachment 2208446


It looks like a Scooter Bag, style #9893.


----------



## missy_g

What is the name of this bag?  I want to sell it and I can't remember the name!!


----------



## missy_g

Never mind. Googled the model #. Lol.


----------



## missy_g

Sorry for multiple posts. I have another I can't find


----------



## Hyacinth

missy_g said:


> Sorry for multiple posts. I have another I can't find
> 
> View attachment 2209215
> 
> View attachment 2209216



Please post clear readable photos of the creed patch and serial number from both bags.


----------



## whateve

missy_g said:


> Sorry for multiple posts. I have another I can't find
> 
> View attachment 2209215
> 
> View attachment 2209216


It looks like a Hampton's weekend tote. 
I guess you already figured out the other one is a cricket satchel.


----------



## MaryPhilip

Hi, I am new to the Coach world....can you pls authenticate this bag I found at TJ Maxx?

pictures included..

Thanks
Mary


----------



## scameron

whateve said:


> it looks like a scooter bag, style #9893.


thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

MaryPhilip said:


> Hi, I am new to the Coach world....can you pls authenticate this bag I found at TJ Maxx?
> 
> pictures included..
> 
> Thanks
> Mary



It's a genuine Leather Flap Duffle.

In the future, please post questions about authenticity at the "Authenticate This Coach" thread in the Coach Shopping forums. Thanks!


----------



## MaryPhilip

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Leather Flap Duffle.
> 
> In the future, please post questions about authenticity at the "Authenticate This Coach" thread in the Coach Shopping forums. Thanks!


 
Thank you, Hyacinth.
Is this a old model?


----------



## 2dye4

Can any of you lovely ladies tell me the exact name/style of this Kristen satchel?




Found it in a second hand store and I'm in love!


----------



## tannedsilk

2dye4 said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies tell me the exact name/style of this Kristen satchel?
> View attachment 2211428
> 
> View attachment 2211429
> 
> Found it in a second hand store and I'm in love!



It's a Kristin Elevated Leather Round Satchel (Sage).  That particular one is made from Goat leather.  Very nice!

ETA - the retail was $698 not $900!


----------



## 2dye4

tannedsilk said:


> It's a Kristin Elevated Leather Round Satchel (Sage).  That particular one is made from Goat leather.  Very nice!
> 
> ETA - the retail was $698 not $900!



Thank you for the fast reply!! I told the guy in the store about the retail price. And since its used, got him to come down on the price to $180. So I'm thinking about it now. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## whateve

MaryPhilip said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth.
> Is this a old model?


It was made especially for discount stores like TJ Maxx in 2012. The style or something similar has been made by Coach for several years.


----------



## tannedsilk

2dye4 said:


> Thank you for the fast reply!! I told the guy in the store about the retail price. And since its used, got him to come down on the price to $180. So I'm thinking about it now.
> Thanks again!!



You're welcome.

That's a great deal, if you like it and will use it, you should get it.  GL.


----------



## valley216

A friend has a coach bag with 7534 as the last four digits of the serial number.  Anyone know the name of this bag?  It appears vintage, I have never seen this particular one before.  Looks similar to a city bag perhaps? 

Thanks much.


----------



## whateve

valley216 said:


> A friend has a coach bag with 7534 as the last four digits of the serial number.  Anyone know the name of this bag?  It appears vintage, I have never seen this particular one before.  Looks similar to a city bag perhaps?
> 
> Thanks much.


It would be helpful to see a picture of it and the creed. If it is really old the last four digits aren't the style number.


----------



## valley216

Thank you. I will try to get a picture.  It looks similar to the city bag, but the flap comes all the way down to the bottom of the bag (like the Patricia bag) but has a turnlock like the City bag.  It is rectangular, maybe 10-12 inches across and about 2-3 inches deep.  The strap is unique.  It is not adjustable (no buckle).  It is a double skinny strap just like the current penny's.  It is a shoulder length strap.  Come to think of it, it is very similar to Penny, just a much larger version.


----------



## whateve

valley216 said:


> Thank you. I will try to get a picture.  It looks similar to the city bag, but the flap comes all the way down to the bottom of the bag (like the Patricia bag) but has a turnlock like the City bag.  It is rectangular, maybe 10-12 inches across and about 2-3 inches deep.  The strap is unique.  It is not adjustable (no buckle).  It is a double skinny strap just like the current penny's.  It is a shoulder length strap.  Come to think of it, it is very similar to Penny, just a much larger version.


It sounds like it could be a convertible clutch. Does the creed say "Made in the United States" or Made in New York City"?


----------



## Jessi319

This is just a general question that I remember reading in the forum a good while ago, and am not sure how to search for the answer.  What year were Willis' first made?  I know the Station bag is older.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## lizwis

Would love some help IDing a scarf I saw someone wear today - it was printed with little pictures of coach bags over it, adorable!


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> This is just a general question that I remember reading in the forum a good while ago, and am not sure how to search for the answer.  What year were Willis' first made?  I know the Station bag is older.  Thanks for your reply!



The Willis came out in 1993.

The earliest Station Bag I can find is from 1983 although it may have come out in late 1982. It was called a Shoulder Pouch Large and might have been based on an earlier style. Coach apparently discontinued it around 1986 and brought it back in 1987 as the Station Bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

lizwis said:


> Would love some help IDing a scarf I saw someone wear today - it was printed with little pictures of coach bags over it, adorable!


A picture would be a lot of help. 

Here are a few:


----------



## chistogirl

margaritaxmix said:


> I've been seeing a bunch of threads recently requesting ID's on some older (and newer) bag styles.
> 
> Maybe we could compile all of these here and even make this a reference thread?
> 
> If anyone has questions, feel free to post here!


I have several Coach bags I would like to sell but I put one on E-Bay and they removed it saying that it wasn't real.  To be honest, I do not know if they are or not now.  Is this where I can get them authenticated?  I purchased them from secondhand stores.


----------



## whateve

chistogirl said:


> I have several Coach bags I would like to sell but I put one on E-Bay and they removed it saying that it wasn't real.  To be honest, I do not know if they are or not now.  Is this where I can get them authenticated?  I purchased them from secondhand stores.


You can get them authenticated in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html

You can't post a link to your own listing. Post pictures, including the creed, and measurements.


----------



## Tetondeb

Please take a look at this when you can.  Approximately 10.5 x 9 x 2 TIA... sorry for the upside down ones!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Please take a look at this when you can.  Approximately 10.5 x 9 x 2 TIA... sorry for the upside down ones!



It's a genuine Saddle Pouch Large, style 9585, from the middle 1980s


----------



## Tetondeb

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Saddle Pouch Large, style 9585, from the middle 1980s



Thanks hyacinth. .. it's really beautiful!


----------



## shining.time

My sister is looking into purchasing this bag online. Anyone know if its authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

chistogirl said:


> I have several Coach bags I would like to sell but I put one on E-Bay and they removed it saying that it wasn't real.  To be honest, I do not know if they are or not now.  Is this where I can get them authenticated?  I purchased them from secondhand stores.





whateve said:


> You can get them authenticated in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html
> 
> You can't post a link to your own listing. Post pictures, including the creed, and measurements.


I found a cache of one of your listings for a bag with a serial number of 101-59.

The bag was correctly removed as it has an invalid serial number, one commonly seen on fakes but never used by Coach. Although the listing didn't show the creed, I'm betting that the creed shows "made in Korea." 

I'm sorry to tell you  that it can't be sold but it's also illegal for the second hand store to have sold it.  They too are required by law to verify and confirm authenticity of any items before putting them on the sales  floor.


shining.time said:


> My sister is looking into purchasing this bag online. Anyone know if its authentic?


Please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html

We'll need to see more pictures. Personally,  I wouldn't recommend buying that style (10124 and 10125) as it's a well-faked bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

chistogirl said:


> I have several Coach bags I would like to sell but I put one on E-Bay and they removed it saying that it wasn't real.  To be honest, I do not know if they are or not now.  Is this where I can get them authenticated?  I purchased them from secondhand stores.



The black leather one number 161042251802 that you recently listed is an obvious fake and Ebay was correct to remove it. There are a BUNCH of warning signs from the hardware to the lopsided front flap to the fact that the creed stamped inside is not only wrong, but the serial number is fake. If you don't understand what details real Coaches are supposed to have, then either you shouldn't buy them for resale or if you do, you should have them authenticated either here at tPF or by a professional authenticating service before you even think of listing them.

The fact that the stamp inside the bag doesn't even say anywhere that it's a Coach bag should have been a warning sign. I can only read the first line but all it says is "This is a genuine leather bag...". It wouldn't surprise me if the rest of the wording was broken incorrect English since that creed is exactly what I'd expect from a Coach ripoff made in Korea.

Not that fakes don't have the Coach name and creed inside because almost all of them do, but this one doesn't even pretend to be a real Coach except for the fake hangtag and anyone can stick one of those on a purse, that doesn't make it a Coach. You need to have those other bags you bought authenticated ASAP. And from now on you need to make sure that wherever you buy items to sell, that they have a full refund policy.


----------



## Hyacinth

shining.time said:


> My sister is looking into purchasing this bag online. Anyone know if its authentic?



I'd bet my Social Security check that it's fake. The creed stamping is totally wrong for that style line. The inside pocket and inside zipper pull details are wrong too, and so is the hardware especially the zipper pull and the ring that the top clip and leather tab is attached to. The inside pocket isn't even made of the right fabric.

I strongly suggest that she doesn't buy ANY bag in that or a similar style online, almost every single one we've ever seen has been fake and many of the fakes are extremely accurate, much more than this one.

Here's a photo of the next size bag in the same series. The creed patch and inside pocket details should be almost identical between the two styles. The one your sister wants isn't even close.


----------



## lizwis

BeenBurned said:


> A picture would be a lot of help.
> 
> Here are a few:



I couldn't find any pictures, the one I liked was most like the bottom one - can't find any bag-printed ones on the Coach Australia site, nor the US one.

Where abouts can you buy them online?


----------



## whateve

lizwis said:


> I couldn't find any pictures, the one I liked was most like the bottom one - can't find any bag-printed ones on the Coach Australia site, nor the US one.
> 
> Where abouts can you buy them online?


Most likely the scarf you saw was an older style or one made for factory stores. There is nowhere to buy these online except from resellers like ebay.  If you can find a picture of the one you liked, we might be able to give you a style number to help in your search.


----------



## tannedsilk

lizwis said:


> Would love some help IDing a scarf I saw someone wear today - it was printed with little pictures of coach bags over it, adorable!



This is the most recent scarf with bags on it.  It's currently at some outlets but it still maybe available from Coach boutiques 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...00037?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item232b6b2f05


----------



## Alexa5

Question in case someone can help me find the name of this bag.  Please forgive me for not being able to post a pic right now--I can describe it fairly well.  

A few years ago I bought a small madison satchel bag--it has the gray signature fabric on it with gray leather handles, the lining is a light purple color.  The dimensions are approximately--11 inches at the widest point, and 6 inches tall.  It has a nice open pocket on the front, and inside has one multifunction pocket.  I am pretty sure this bag also came in a patent red color at one point as well.

I was trying to see if there were any on ebay, and usually I can find it that way, but was unable to find one.  If I had a style name or number it would be easier.  Does anyone know what bag I am referring to?  There is no creed/style no in the bag, but I did buy it from a FP store.


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Question in case someone can help me find the name of this bag.  Please forgive me for not being able to post a pic right now--I can describe it fairly well.
> 
> A few years ago I bought a small madison satchel bag--it has the gray signature fabric on it with gray leather handles, the lining is a light purple color.  The dimensions are approximately--11 inches at the widest point, and 6 inches tall.  It has a nice open pocket on the front, and inside has one multifunction pocket.  I am pretty sure this bag also came in a patent red color at one point as well.
> 
> I was trying to see if there were any on ebay, and usually I can find it that way, but was unable to find one.  If I had a style name or number it would be easier.  Does anyone know what bag I am referring to?  There is no creed/style no in the bag, but I did buy it from a FP store.



Did you try searching for top handle pouch? Is this it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170392f5a


----------



## Jessi319

Before I put these over on the vintage reference thread I'm wondering what their names would be?   I suppose it's something simple like Bonnie small shopper tote, or similar, but if there is an official name I'd like to include it.  

They are identical in all sizing details, but their linings are different and the placement of the Coach glued in i.d. label is a little different on each.  Any ideas which design is oldest of the 2?   I head heard that there's a black cloth interior which is maybe the oldest of the Bonnie linings but that came from another vintage coach seller- so who knows.  Tan might be just before the mex stripe.?  I digress

The dimensions are 6.5 at widest, 6.5" High and 3.5" deep.  Handle drops are 5".  So tiny! 



















THANKS


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Did you try searching for top handle pouch? Is this it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170392f5a


No, unfortunately it is not it.  The key differences would be that mine has the two satchel handles, and the front pocket doesn't go all of the way across the bag (it covers about 3/4 of the front).  But your link was helpful, as I knew that one of the versions was patent--I did a search on madison patent, and still couldn't find one.  I guess noone is selling this item because normally by now I would have found it.  Thanks for the suggestion!

The closest thing I can find is that it looks kind of like this, but looks nicer than this one, and I am sure it was a Madison:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-20097...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af16264af


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Before I put these over on the vintage reference thread I'm wondering what their names would be?   I suppose it's something simple like Bonnie small shopper tote, or similar, but if there is an official name I'd like to include it.
> 
> They are identical in all sizing details, but their linings are different and the placement of the Coach glued in i.d. label is a little different on each.  Any ideas which design is oldest of the 2?   I head heard that there's a black cloth interior which is maybe the oldest of the Bonnie linings but that came from another vintage coach seller- so who knows.  Tan might be just before the mex stripe.?  I digress
> 
> The dimensions are 6.5 at widest, 6.5" High and 3.5" deep.  Handle drops are 5".  So tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS


 
I don't know the answers, but they're gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

These aren't my pictures but I did get mine authenticated, I just want to know what year it was made http://bagsdrug.blogspot.com/2009/02/coach-sonoma-pebbled-drawstring.html


----------



## lizwis

tannedsilk said:


> This is the most recent scarf with bags on it.  It's currently at some outlets but it still maybe available from Coach boutiques
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...00037?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item232b6b2f05



Thats the one, thank you!


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> These aren't my pictures but I did get mine authenticated, I just want to know what year it was made http://bagsdrug.blogspot.com/2009/02/coach-sonoma-pebbled-drawstring.html
> View attachment 2216564
> View attachment 2216565


Isn't the year on the creed? It's probably mid 90's. I don't know what the difference is between styles 4903 and 4923. They look identical to me.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> Isn't the year on the creed? It's probably mid 90's. I don't know what the difference is between styles 4903 and 4923. They look identical to me.



Alright


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> Isn't the year on the creed? It's probably mid 90's. I don't know what the difference is between styles 4903 and 4923. They look identical to me.



Here are some pictures of the creed in my bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 it reads G8P-4923


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Here are some pictures of the creed in my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216621
> View attachment 2216622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reads G8P-4923


The 8 means it was made in 1998.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> The 8 means it was made in 1998.



Oh ok, thank you


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Oh ok, thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## Tetondeb

Jessi319 said:


> Before I put these over on the vintage reference thread I'm wondering what their names would be?   I suppose it's something simple like Bonnie small shopper tote, or similar, but if there is an official name I'd like to include it.
> 
> They are identical in all sizing details, but their linings are different and the placement of the Coach glued in i.d. label is a little different on each.  Any ideas which design is oldest of the 2?   I head heard that there's a black cloth interior which is maybe the oldest of the Bonnie linings but that came from another vintage coach seller- so who knows.  Tan might be just before the mex stripe.?  I digress
> 
> The dimensions are 6.5 at widest, 6.5" High and 3.5" deep.  Handle drops are 5".  So tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS



You have got to add my teenie green one with the kisslock to your little lilliputian family J!


----------



## Jessi319

CoachCatcher45 said:


> These aren't my pictures but I did get mine authenticated, I just want to know what year it was made http://bagsdrug.blogspot.com/2009/02/coach-sonoma-pebbled-drawstring.html
> View attachment 2216564
> View attachment 2216565


 would need to see the inside creed with the #s that are on it . 
edit/// never mind


----------



## Jessi319

Tetondeb said:


> You have got to add my teenie green one with the kisslock to your little lilliputian family J!


 
I know... I really love that GREEN ..SO MUCH.  green and blue.. you know me.....if there's a red I'd love that too LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Isn't the year on the creed? It's probably mid 90's. I don't know what the difference is between styles 4903 and 4923. They look identical to me.



Style 4903 is a Sonoma Flap Natural Grain, as long as the serial number doesn't start with "NT-"
.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Style 4903 is a Sonoma Flap Natural Grain, as long as the serial number doesn't start with "NT-"
> .


Interesting! I got erroneous information on the Wayback Machine.

http://wayback.archive.org/web/19970214040415/http://www.coach.com/product/index.html

Thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Alexa5

> Question in case someone can help me find the name of this bag. Please forgive me for not being able to post a pic right now--I can describe it fairly well.
> 
> A few years ago I bought a small madison satchel bag--it has the gray signature fabric on it with gray leather handles, the lining is a light purple color. The dimensions are approximately--11 inches at the widest point, and 6 inches tall. It has a nice open pocket on the front, and inside has one multifunction pocket. I am pretty sure this bag also came in a patent red color at one point as well.
> 
> I was trying to see if there were any on ebay, and usually I can find it that way, but was unable to find one. If I had a style name or number it would be easier. Does anyone know what bag I am referring to? There is no creed/style no in the bag, but I did buy it from a FP store.



Update on the above.  I remembered this bag was a Chelsea.  So now I have found it.  Just fyi...


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Update on the above.  I remembered this bag was a Chelsea.  So now I have found it.  Just fyi...


That's why you couldn't find it by searching Madison.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Interesting! I got erroneous information on the Wayback Machine.
> 
> http://wayback.archive.org/web/19970214040415/http://www.coach.com/product/index.html
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up.



Yep, that's why I never saved a copy of that Wayback page. The picture is actually a 4923.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Can someone identify this coach please? It's so cool and roomy. Have it up for auction but think I wanna keep it.


----------



## whateve

jesslovestexas said:


> Can someone identify this coach please? It's so cool and roomy. Have it up for auction but think I wanna keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219960
> 
> View attachment 2219962
> 
> View attachment 2219963
> 
> View attachment 2219964


Post a picture of the creed please.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Oh sorry! Here it is, and thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

jesslovestexas said:


> Oh sorry! Here it is, and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2220194



I don't know the exact name but it's a business tote from the 1997 Manhattan Collection.


----------



## netlawyer

jesslovestexas said:


> Can someone identify this coach please? It's so cool and roomy. Have it up for auction but think I wanna keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219960
> 
> View attachment 2219962
> 
> View attachment 2219963
> 
> View attachment 2219964



LOL - I was going to post this auction for an ID!  I've been trying to figure out what this bag is for a couple of days now. She's super cool.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Hyacinth said:


> I don't know the exact name but it's a business tote from the 1997 Manhattan Collection.



Thank you! You get on this forum and start reading on and on...so much information here!


----------



## jesslovestexas

netlawyer said:


> LOL - I was going to post this auction for an ID!  I've been trying to figure out what this bag is for a couple of days now. She's super cool.



Oh funny! Yep thats mine. I just threw my wallet in it and am gonna run an errand with it to see how I feel about it. Not sure what I think of the strap length for me but I Love this bag. Tough decision.


----------



## whateve

jesslovestexas said:


> Oh funny! Yep thats mine. I just threw my wallet in it and am gonna run an errand with it to see how I feel about it. Not sure what I think of the strap length for me but I Love this bag. Tough decision.
> 
> View attachment 2220373


It looks nice. A little conditioner will make it even prettier!


----------



## jesslovestexas

whateve said:


> It looks nice. A little conditioner will make it even prettier!



Thank you! Don't think it's gonna work for me with the flap. I'm so used to an open top bag and I can just reach in.


----------



## loveslockets

Can someone tell me the name of this purse, approximate age and value? My mom was given it several years ago. 

www.s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&page=1

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

loveslockets said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this purse, approximate age and value? My mom was given it several years ago.
> 
> http://www.s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks!


The link doesn't work.


----------



## BeenBurned

loveslockets said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this purse, approximate age and value? My mom was given it several years ago.
> 
> http://www.s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks!





whateve said:


> The link doesn't work.


Is this the one you're trying to ID? 
http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&src=wap&page=1


----------



## whateve

loveslockets said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this purse, approximate age and value? My mom was given it several years ago.
> 
> http://www.s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Is this the one you're trying to ID?
> http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/loveslockets/library/?sort=3&src=wap&page=1


If that is the correct link, it looks like a city bag if the measurements are about 11 by 8 by 3 inches. It was made between 1988 and 1994.


----------



## netlawyer

jesslovestexas said:


> Oh funny! Yep thats mine. I just threw my wallet in it and am gonna run an errand with it to see how I feel about it. Not sure what I think of the strap length for me but I Love this bag. Tough decision.
> 
> View attachment 2220373


Your mod shot reminds me of wearing the Equestrian Shopper #9808, but the straps are longer.  I carried it for a while and the flap being under the straps which were on my shoulder was a deal breaker for me.  Too hard to get in and out of.  It is good as a tote for a small computer, but not as a purse.


----------



## jesslovestexas

netlawyer said:


> Your mod shot reminds me of wearing the Equestrian Shopper #9808, but the straps are longer.  I carried it for a while and the flap being under the straps which were on my shoulder was a deal breaker for me.  Too hard to get in and out of.  It is good as a tote for a small computer, but not as a purse.



Same deal with me! The flap messes me up. Fortunately, it sold tonight so I guess I can't waffle about it anymore.


----------



## loveslockets

whateve said:


> If that is the correct link, it looks like a city bag if the measurements are about 11 by 8 by 3 inches. It was made between 1988 and 1994.



Yes, thank you. I posted from my phone and couldn't get it to delete. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## loveslockets

whateve said:


> If that is the correct link, it looks like a city bag if the measurements are about 11 by 8 by 3 inches. It was made between 1988 and 1994.



BTW, do you know the color name? She is thinking of listing it on ebay.


----------



## whateve

loveslockets said:


> BTW, do you know the color name? She is thinking of listing it on ebay.


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## Jessi319

I am not seeing many old satchels with this exact handle design.  Any idea of it's name or style # ?  it looks to be pre-cashin or 60's era?  

It's rather small at 15.5" W x 7.75" H x 3"D  






















THANK YOU!!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> I am not seeing many old satchels with this exact handle design.  Any idea of it's name or style # ?  it looks to be pre-cashin or 60's era?
> 
> It's rather small at 15.5" W x 7.75" H x 3"D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!


 
it's beautiful, whatever it is called!


----------



## DalGal

Hi All,
I am hoping that someone can help me with some info on these two items. I am trying to figure out the name of the wallet and what the color is called. On the clutch, any and all info would be appreciated. If someone had a photo of one with the strap and could post, that would make my day, as I would like to try to find a strap that looks like the original. Also, any help decoding the creed, I understand the normal ones for the most part, but the limited additions are confusing. Is the set of numbers after the dash how many were made, a style number, how many of how many etc. I took it to Coach, and they were unable to help me, had a listing for it, but no photos, too old. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

DalGal said:


> Hi All,
> I am hoping that someone can help me with some info on these two items. I am trying to figure out the name of the wallet and what the color is called. On the clutch, any and all info would be appreciated. If someone had a photo of one with the strap and could post, that would make my day, as I would like to try to find a strap that looks like the original. Also, any help decoding the creed, I understand the normal ones for the most part, but the limited additions are confusing. Is the set of numbers after the dash how many were made, a style number, how many of how many etc. I took it to Coach, and they were unable to help me, had a listing for it, but no photos, too old. Thanks in advance!



There was a similar creed discussed on May 13, if you search here for "Italy creed" you'll find it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-412.html#post24666431

It's some kind of Pony Hair Clutch, I don't know the name. And I can't help with the wallet, sorry.


----------



## DalGal

Hyacinth said:


> There was a similar creed discussed on May 13, if you search here for "Italy creed" you'll find it:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-412.html#post24666431
> 
> It's some kind of Pony Hair Clutch, I don't know the name. And I can't help with the wallet, sorry.


 
Thanks for the info Hyacinth. The link really helped. One last question, since the 9E-6113 is the year, plant, and style#, do you know what the No. 1B/75 means?


----------



## whateve

DalGal said:


> Thanks for the info Hyacinth. The link really helped. One last question, since the 9E-6113 is the year, plant, and style#, do you know what the No. 1B/75 means?


It means they only made 75 of them, and yours is the 18th.


----------



## DalGal

whateve said:


> It means they only made 75 of them, and yours is the 18th.


Wow!!! Pretty rare. Thank you both for all the help and information. I know so much more than when I started. You guys are amazing! I will keep on the hunt for a strap for it.


----------



## Heather70732

Code:
	






		Code:
	



Ladies please excuse me if I am posting in the wrong, place. I have been reading here for a few days. I am a Coach newbie. I found this purse cheap and purchased for cheap because I love leopard print. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag!


----------



## Hyacinth

Heather70732 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies please excuse me if I am posting in the wrong, place. I have been reading here for a few days. I am a Coach newbie. I found this purse cheap and purchased for cheap because I love leopard print. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag!



Whenever you ask for an identification or authentication, please post a clear photo of the leather creed patch or stamp and the serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Heather70732

Hyacinth said:


> Whenever you ask for an identification or authentication, please post a clear photo of the leather creed patch or stamp and the serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!


I'm sorry I thought the picture attached here it is


----------



## tannedsilk

DalGal said:


> Hi All,
> I am hoping that someone can help me with some info on these two items. I am trying to figure out the name of the wallet and what the color is called. On the clutch, any and all info would be appreciated. If someone had a photo of one with the strap and could post, that would make my day, as I would like to try to find a strap that looks like the original. Also, any help decoding the creed, I understand the normal ones for the most part, but the limited additions are confusing. Is the set of numbers after the dash how many were made, a style number, how many of how many etc. I took it to Coach, and they were unable to help me, had a listing for it, but no photos, too old. Thanks in advance!



The wallet is a full price item, Peyton Checkbook wallet in Melon (looks orange-ish on my screen)  Not to be confused with the factory peyton items.


----------



## DalGal

tannedsilk said:


> The wallet is a full price item, Peyton Checkbook wallet in Melon (looks orange-ish on my screen)  Not to be confused with the factory peyton items.


It is orange-ish with a pale pink interior. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hyacinth

Heather70732 said:


> I'm sorry I thought the picture attached here it is



Thanks for the creed photo.

According to an Ebay seller it was called a Signature Ocelot Fur Flap Bag. The "fur" is actually pony fur printed in an Ocelot pattern, and it was made in 2006.


----------



## Heather70732

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for the creed photo.
> 
> According to an Ebay seller it was called a Signature Ocelot Fur Flap Bag. The "fur" is actually pony fur printed in an Ocelot pattern, and it was made in 2006.


Thank you so much . I just found the matching wallet/ wristlet and bid on it on ebay , wondering if it's authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather70732 said:


> Thank you so much . I just found the matching wallet/ wristlet and bid on it on ebay , wondering if it's authentic?



Please post the link to the eBay listing and we can tell you whether authentic.


----------



## Heather70732

QUOTE=BeenBurned;24847336]Please post the link to the eBay listing and we can tell you whether authentic.[/QUOTE] http://www.ebay.com/itm/111103014535?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## whateve

Heather70732 said:


> QUOTE=BeenBurned;24847336]Please post the link to the eBay listing and we can tell you whether authentic.


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/111103014535?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649[/QUOTE]
It looks authentic.


----------



## Roxy88

Hey! Im looking for the name of this briefcase bag. I saw it on gearpatrol but it only said its a coach legacy leather messenger, post was made in 2007. Does anyone know its name, or #? Better yet, somewhere where I can get it?  Thanks! 

gearpatrol.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/coach-messengerbag.jpg

Its from this site:
http://gearpatrol.com/2007/09/25/coach-legacy-leather-messenger/


----------



## whateve

Roxy88 said:


> Hey! Im looking for the name of this briefcase bag. I saw it on gearpatrol but it only said its a coach legacy leather messenger, post was made in 2007. Does anyone know its name, or #? Better yet, somewhere where I can get it?  Thanks!
> 
> gearpatrol.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/coach-messengerbag.jpg
> 
> Its from this site:
> http://gearpatrol.com/2007/09/25/coach-legacy-leather-messenger/


It's official name was Legacy Leather Messenger. It was part of the men's line and available in the second half of 2007. I haven't found the style number.


----------



## Tetondeb

Can someone tell me the name of this please. .. it's approximately 12x9x2.5 with a push button and the strap runs through little channels under the flap. TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this please. .. it's approximately 12x9x2.5 with a push button and the strap runs through little channels under the flap. TIA!



It looks like an Avenue Bag from around 1990-91, style 9886. The color was Forest Green.


----------



## noshoepolish

Try style number 70125 from 2007.




Roxy88 said:


> Hey! Im looking for the name of this briefcase bag. I saw it on gearpatrol but it only said its a coach legacy leather messenger, post was made in 2007. Does anyone know its name, or #? Better yet, somewhere where I can get it?  Thanks!
> 
> gearpatrol.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/coach-messengerbag.jpg
> 
> Its from this site:
> http://gearpatrol.com/2007/09/25/coach-legacy-leather-messenger/


----------



## ladyhaylin

Okay ladies I have run into a problem and need help. I found a deal on ebays a coach poppy pop c black and purple ( please excuse me if I get the name wrong I am very new to coach.) The purse and wallet for 129.99. Or best offer. I offered her 80 and she accepted.  I went to pay this morning and the seller relisted it with more pics. She had taken a pic of the inside which was damaged but apon farther inspection did. Look like any of the other insides of this same coach listed on other sellers pages. Does coach make differ color creed number tags for the same exact bags?


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Okay ladies I have run into a problem and need help. I found a deal on ebays a coach poppy pop c black and purple ( please excuse me if I get the name wrong I am very new to coach.) The purse and wallet for 129.99. Or best offer. I offered her 80 and she accepted.  I went to pay this morning and the seller relisted it with more pics. She had taken a pic of the inside which was damaged but apon farther inspection did. Look like any of the other insides of this same coach listed on other sellers pages. Does coach make differ color creed number tags for the same exact bags?


Not usually, if they are the same color. If you post a link to the listing, we can help you determine if it is authentic.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Heres the one I bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111099615081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649.   And here is where she relisted it with more pics... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111104101729


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Heres the one I bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111099615081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649.   And here is where she relisted it with more pics... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111104101729


The creed should be black patent. I think the reflection is making it look silver. I think the bag is authentic and matches other bags listed. Her photos just aren't very good.

Why would she relist it if you already bought it? She already agreed to sell it to you.

BTW, that picture she added of the inside of the bag certainly doesn't look gently used. My bags never get that dirty, even after months of use.


----------



## ladyhaylin

I know I am very upset because I love love this type. Im contacting ebay in the morning...


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> I know I am very upset because I love love this type. Im contacting ebay in the morning...


Good luck! You shouldn't have any problem cancelling the sale. There are others on ebay in much better condition.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The creed should be black patent. I think the reflection is making it look silver. I think the bag is authentic and matches other bags listed. Her photos just aren't very good.
> 
> Why would she relist it if you already bought it? She already agreed to sell it to you.
> 
> BTW, that picture she added of the inside of the bag certainly doesn't look gently used. My bags never get that dirty, even after months of use.



It looks like the seller may have pulled that stunt before. She listed a pair of jeans that sold for $4.75 with 8 bids and apparently decided that wasn't enough. She relisted them at a higher starting bid with no takers. The original winner left a Neg - "Didn't receive my item I paid for or my refund"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jeans-/111032932604

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jean...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

I think it would be a good idea to avoid *RUNWAYFASHIONCOSMETICS2013* in the future. She should be reported to Ebay as a Non-Performing Seller.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Im calling ebay first thing..


----------



## tannedsilk

ladyhaylin said:


> Heres the one I bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111099615081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649.   And here is where she relisted it with more pics... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111104101729





Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the seller may have pulled that stunt before. She listed a pair of jeans that sold for $4.75 with 8 bids and apparently decided that wasn't enough. She relisted them at a higher starting bid with no takers.* The original winner left a Neg - "Didn't receive my item I paid for or my refund"*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jeans-/111032932604
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jean...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to avoid *RUNWAYFASHIONCOSMETICS2013* in the future. She should be reported to Ebay as a Non-Performing Seller.



I was about to say this, 80% feedback with only 3 transactions are not good.  Hope you get your money back.


----------



## ladyhaylin

I just checked my cart and she completely deleted the bid.. I feel bad for whoever buys this


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the seller may have pulled that stunt before. She listed a pair of jeans that sold for $4.75 with 8 bids and apparently decided that wasn't enough. She relisted them at a higher starting bid with no takers. The original winner left a Neg - "Didn't receive my item I paid for or my refund"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jeans-/111032932604
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jean...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to avoid *RUNWAYFASHIONCOSMETICS2013* in the future. She should be reported to Ebay as a Non-Performing Seller.


Re: the jeans - unfortunately, I can't say this is very uncommon with very new sellers.  I've had several situations with purses where the seller will not honor a sale because the end price was "too low."  In cases where I've paid immediately after the auction, I've run into issues with the seller not knowing how to process a refund through Paypal and have to open a case to get my money back.

I think there are few things going on in those cases (maybe not with this purse, but probably with the jeans) - (1) seller has an inflated sense of value of bag and does not appreciate that there are like ten thousand Coach purses up for auction every day; (2) the listing tool strongly pushes .99 listings and free shipping - new sellers don't realize that, unless you have something special, it is unlikely that the bid increment will ever get up into real money and they don't realize that they have to take shipping out of the sale price and (3) the new sellers don't understand that an agreement to sell at the end of the auction is a contract regardless of the end price.

Whether I leave negative or no feedback completely depends on the seller's attitude about the whole thing.


----------



## Caspin22

ladyhaylin said:


> Okay ladies I have run into a problem and need help. I found a deal on ebays a coach poppy pop c black and purple ( please excuse me if I get the name wrong I am very new to coach.) The purse and wallet for 129.99.



Just one more note...I don't think that's a wallet...pretty sure it's a passport case.


----------



## whateve

Just curious. This listing looks almost like the Avenue Bag Tetondeb posted, except for the turnlock, which looks odd and crooked. Did they make one like this with a turnlock or did someone do surgery on this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...s=63&clkid=8588992996664984633&_qi=RTM1240455


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Just curious. This listing looks almost like the Avenue Bag Tetondeb posted, except for the turnlock, which looks odd and crooked. Did they make one like this with a turnlock or did someone do surgery on this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...s=63&clkid=8588992996664984633&_qi=RTM1240455



That's not even a Coach turnlock. It looks like someone may have replaced the original Springlock with a low-quality turnlock. The job wasn't done very well either. It does seem to be an Avenue Bag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That's not even a Coach turnlock. It looks like someone may have replaced the original Springlock with a low-quality turnlock. The job wasn't done very well either. It does seem to be an Avenue Bag.


Thanks! That's exactly what I thought. What a shame they ruined the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

ladyhaylin said:


> Okay ladies I have run into a problem and need help. I found a deal on ebays a coach poppy pop c black and purple ( please excuse me if I get the name wrong I am very new to coach.) The purse and wallet for 129.99. Or best offer. I offered her 80 and she accepted.  I went to pay this morning and the seller relisted it with more pics. She had taken a pic of the inside which was damaged but apon farther inspection did. Look like any of the other insides of this same coach listed on other sellers pages. Does coach make differ color creed number tags for the same exact bags?





whateve said:


> Not usually, if they are the same color. If you post a link to the listing, we can help you determine if it is authentic.





ladyhaylin said:


> Heres the one I bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111099615081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649.   And here is where she relisted it with more pics... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111104101729





whateve said:


> The creed should be black patent. I think the reflection is making it look silver. I think the bag is authentic and matches other bags listed. Her photos just aren't very good.
> 
> Why would she relist it if you already bought it? She already agreed to sell it to you.
> 
> BTW, that picture she added of the inside of the bag certainly doesn't look gently used. My bags never get that dirty, even after months of use.


Personally, I'm not comfortable with the seller. Although just one neg can greatly impact a low-feedback seller, her 80% feedback is off-putting because it states that the buyer didn't receive the item for which she paid.

Another comment is that the newbie seller sells highly faked MAC cosmetics with stolen pictures. 

If you purchase and pay for the bag, fund your paypal purchase with a credit card as an extra layer of protection.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Ebay removed the item


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what I thought. What a shame they ruined the bag.



It reminds me of this bag, which was listed as Court Bag, which it is not - but this bag has clip straps rather than the strap under the flap. Looks like the same turnlock - no idea what it is.  (Apologies in advance for the mobile link - am on my phone.)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121122265248&index=10&nav=WATCHING&nid=65046116712


----------



## whateve

I'm so in love with my large Plaza Court 9865 that I was wondering if it came in any interesting colors.  Does anyone have a catalog for it?


----------



## ladyhaylin

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231005644949.  Is this worth the price?


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231005644949.  Is this worth the price?


In my opinion, it is overpriced. The lining is dirty. For that price, I would expect it to be new.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> It reminds me of this bag, which was listed as Court Bag, which it is not - but this bag has clip straps rather than the strap under the flap. Looks like the same turnlock - no idea what it is.  (Apologies in advance for the mobile link - am on my phone.)
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121122265248&index=10&nav=WATCHING&nid=65046116712



I don't think that one's even genuine. No creed pic either. The top handle won't fold down flat like a real Court Bag, it would be too long. And I've never seen a turnlock like that.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I'm so in love with my large Plaza Court 9865 that I was wondering if it came in any interesting colors.  Does anyone have a catalog for it?



Yep.


----------



## LizCordova

Hyacinth, Hello. Can you please I'd this coach bag I own.  It says 8731 in the creed. 

I am finding that I am going back to my Vintage Coach bags.  I am so glad I kept this one because I love her.  Do you have
any advice how to bring he leather back to life.  I have used leather honey and apple grade but instill think she looks thirsty.
Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

LizCordova said:


> View attachment 2231536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyacinth, Hello. Can you please I'd this coach bag I own.  It says 8731 in the creed.
> 
> I am finding that I am going back to my Vintage Coach bags.  I am so glad I kept this one because I love her.  Do you have
> any advice how to bring he leather back to life.  I have used leather honey and apple grade but instill think she looks thirsty.
> Thanks.



Please post a photo of the creed - the number doesn't mean anything unless it's shown with the entire stamp and serial number. We also need the measurements. The number you posted is just part of a completely random string of numbers. Check the Salearea Guides on Creeds and Serials:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uaid=41262657&uan=salearea&uqt=g


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep.


Ooh, thanks! It came in lots of yummy colors!

ETA: I bet that is the Avenue bag in the picture?


----------



## LizCordova

Hyacinth.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is a picture of the creed.  Thanks.


----------



## whateve

LizCordova said:


> Hyacinth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231855
> View attachment 2231856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the creed.  Thanks.


Don't forget the measurements.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Ooh, thanks! It came in lots of yummy colors!
> 
> ETA: I bet that is the Avenue bag in the picture?



You betcha!


----------



## LizCordova

Hyacinth:  Hello.

It is 11 inches wide by 7.25" high by 4 1/4" in depth. What bag is this?
What do you recommend for thirsty leather.  I have had this bag for around 25 years so I got it in the late 80's I believe.  Thanks for your help.

be well,
Liz


----------



## Hyacinth

LizCordova said:


> Hyacinth:  Hello.
> 
> It is 11 inches wide by 7.25" high by 4 1/4" in depth. What bag is this?
> *What do you recommend for thirsty leather. * I have had this bag for around 25 years so I got it in the late 80's I believe.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> be well,
> Liz



It's a Rambler Bag, style 9735 from the middle 1980s. I'll let the experienced rehabbers answer your question about thirsty leather.


----------



## LizCordova

Thanks very much Hyacinth.


----------



## Hyacinth

LizCordova said:


> Thanks very much Hyacinth.



If no one on this thread can answer your question about a leather treatment, you may want to search or post at the Rehab and Rescue thread.


----------



## Tetondeb

Do any of you know when the carousel bag was actually introduced? The earliest I have it is the "Modern" line in the early-mid 90s. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> Do any of you know when the carousel bag was actually introduced? The earliest I have it is the "Modern" line in the early-mid 90s. TIA



The 9942 Carousel came out in Fall 1994


----------



## whateve

What is this? The tab part looks added on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...825&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=4&sd=261232903127&


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? The tab part looks added on.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...825&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=4&sd=261232903127&



Yep, the tab is supposed to be short enough to hold the folded-over top closed when it's fastened. The original has been replaced with a longer one and looks like cwap.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, the tab is supposed to be short enough to hold the folded-over top closed when it's fastened. The original has been replaced with a longer one and looks like cwap.


Thanks! Now I recognize it. They did a terrible job! I hate when they don't mention in the listing that it has been altered.


----------



## christinag

Would love some help with the name of this satchel, in my possession:
Approx size 12" l x 8" h x 5" d
Pre-1994 creed, Made in the United States, #0521-202

Thanks as always!


----------



## obiwankenobi87

I bought this wallet at a consignment store and would love some help figuring out exactly what it is. I have looked over eBay trying to find something and so far I think it is from the Ashley line. In addition to the name, does anyone know if it is FP or MFF. Thanks for any help. I can post more pics if needed.


----------



## BeenBurned

obiwankenobi87 said:


> I bought this wallet at a consignment store and would love some help figuring out exactly what it is. I have looked over eBay trying to find something and so far I think it is from the Ashley line. In addition to the name, does anyone know if it is FP or MFF. Thanks for any help. I can post more pics if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233995


Please show a picture of the inside.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

BeenBurned said:


> Please show a picture of the inside.



Ok dokey. Here's two of the inside and one of the back. Let me know if you need a different view.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Would love some help with the name of this satchel, in my possession:
> Approx size 12" l x 8" h x 5" d
> Pre-1994 creed, Made in the United States, #0521-202
> 
> Thanks as always!



Looks like a Baxter Bag style 9903 from around 1992.


----------



## BeenBurned

obiwankenobi87 said:


> I bought this wallet at a consignment store and would love some help figuring out exactly what it is. I have looked over eBay trying to find something and so far I think it is from the Ashley line. In addition to the name, does anyone know if it is FP or MFF. Thanks for any help. I can post more pics if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233995





obiwankenobi87 said:


> Ok dokey. Here's two of the inside and one of the back. Let me know if you need a different view.
> View attachment 2234007
> 
> View attachment 2234008
> View attachment 2234009


I believe it's style 48102 which is Ashley accordion zip around wallet. It's a MFF style.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's style 48102 which is Ashley accordion zip around wallet. It's a MFF style.



Thank you so much!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like a Baxter Bag style 9903 from around 1992.



Thank you so much! 
Though I was hoping it was a Trail bag


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Sorry, I have another. I always keep tags but I often buy at thrift and consignment stores and they usually have no idea what it is, especially if it is a wallet or a wristlet. I have looked on eBay but this I'm guessing is an older style. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

obiwankenobi87 said:


> Sorry, I have another. I always keep tags but I often buy at thrift and consignment stores and they usually have no idea what it is, especially if it is a wallet or a wristlet. I have looked on eBay but this I'm guessing is an older style. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234327
> 
> View attachment 2234328
> 
> View attachment 2234329
> View attachment 2234330



It was called a Valentine Wristlet, style 6595 from early 2004


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Thank you so much!
> Though I was hoping it was a Trail bag



No such luck!


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Valentine Wristlet, style 6595 from early 2004



Thank you. I wish I had as much knowledge as you all. It's amazing what you can do.


----------



## Heather70732

can someone verify this for me? http://www.ebay.com/itm/111102094922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather70732 said:


> can someone verify this for me? http://www.ebay.com/itm/111102094922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


If it's authenticity you're asking about, it appears to be okay though I can't read  the creed. 

In the future, please post authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

Hello,

I recently bought this vintage agenda. It was posted as a plum/berry two toned agenda 60303. It is NWOT so I do not have an actual serial number unless the listing is the serial number. It's very beautiful, so soft and buttery and smells of delicious leather. It even has the original pen and an address refill.  Can you help me to identify the creed and year? TIA


----------



## Heather70732

BeenBurned said:


> If it's authenticity you're asking about, it appears to be okay though I can't read  the creed.
> 
> In the future, please post authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


Im sorry , and thank you


----------



## whateve

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this vintage agenda. It was posted as a plum/berry two toned agenda 60303. It is NWOT so I do not have an actual serial number unless the listing is the serial number. It's very beautiful, so soft and buttery and smells of delicious leather. It even has the original pen and an address refill.  Can you help me to identify the creed and year? TIA


60303 is the style number. It was sold in 2008. It retailed for $148 and originally came with a 16 month calendar covering September 2008 through December 2009.


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

whateve said:


> 60303 is the style number. It was sold in 2008. It retailed for $148 and originally came with a 16 month calendar covering September 2008 through December 2009.




Thank you so much whateve!

I have to say, I didn't expect a reply so soon. I was speculating that it was from '03, but I'm glad you have narrowed it down for me. Is this considered a kiss lock, or legacy? I did pay 60. for it, I love it, very beautiful IMO and just received it today. My first vintage gem, and one on the way, which I will post here when it arrives.


----------



## whateve

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Thank you so much whateve!
> 
> I have to say, I didn't expect a reply so soon. I was speculating that it was from '03, but I'm glad you have narrowed it down for me. Is this considered a kiss lock, or legacy? I did pay 60. for it, I love it, very beautiful IMO and just received it today. My first vintage gem, and one on the way, which I will post here when it arrives.


It looks like Legacy. I can't find the official name but every place I've found it has just called it a leather planner or agenda.


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

whateve said:


> It looks like Legacy. I can't find the official name but every place I've found it has just called it a leather planner or agenda.




That's okay, thank you for all you have done. I'm not worried that it was a shameless fake,  I was more curious on what year and what collection it was from. You have helped me above and beyond and I thank you.

I'm very happy with my newly acquired goodie, if the addy book wasn't inside, I'd squeeze her like a roll of charmin! HAHA

You're a gem, thanks for all you do!


----------



## whateve

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> That's okay, thank you for all you have done. I'm not worried that it was a shameless fake,  I was more curious on what year and what collection it was from. You have helped me above and beyond and I thank you.
> 
> I'm very happy with my newly acquired goodie, if the addy book wasn't inside, I'd squeeze her like a roll of charmin! HAHA
> 
> You're a gem, thanks for all you do!


You're welcome! She is gorgeous!


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

whateve said:


> You're welcome! She is gorgeous!




Thank you! I think so too. I will carry her with pride!


----------



## BeenBurned

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this vintage agenda. It was posted as a plum/berry two toned agenda 60303. It is NWOT so I do not have an actual serial number unless the listing is the serial number. It's very beautiful, so soft and buttery and smells of delicious leather. It even has the original pen and an address refill.  Can you help me to identify the creed and year? TIA





whateve said:


> 60303 is the style number. It was sold in 2008. It retailed for $148 and originally came with a 16 month calendar covering September 2008 through December 2009.


Just to add to Whateve's comments, at 5 years old, it's not vintage. So many sellers describe items as "vintage" if the item is "old" enough that it's no longer current in stores.

*ETA : Generally, vintage is considered to be 20+ years old. *


----------



## ozmodiar

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Thank you so much whateve!
> 
> I have to say, I didn't expect a reply so soon. I was speculating that it was from '03, but I'm glad you have narrowed it down for me. Is this considered a kiss lock, or legacy? I did pay 60. for it, I love it, very beautiful IMO and just received it today. My first vintage gem, and one on the way, which I will post here when it arrives.



I think this was made to match the 2008 Hamptons line. The color is berry.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Can anyone name this?


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Can anyone name this?


It's a Hampton's Signature Zip Satchel made for factory in 2010.


----------



## dreamlover222

I have a questions that I'm curious about. I noticed lots of people are selling coach bags online. Their prices are a little cheaper then when your buy them from coach.com. I would say 150-200 cheaper. When you go into the sellers other listing you see lots of other purses from coach that they are selling. What I'm trying to understand is how can you tell if this person is selling the real bags. Especially if its the authentic bag but 200 cheaper. How is that possible? Where are they purchasing the bags to drop down that price? Many of these sellers have 100% positive reviews and guaranty Authenty and are even welling to show you receipt. So do you guys trust those seller?


----------



## whateve

dreamlover222 said:


> I have a questions that I'm curious about. I noticed lots of people are selling coach bags online. Their prices are a little cheaper then when your buy them from coach.com. I would say 150-200 cheaper. When you go into the sellers other listing you see lots of other purses from coach that they are selling. What I'm trying to understand is how can you tell if this person is selling the real bags. Especially if its the authentic bag but 200 cheaper. How is that possible? Where are they purchasing the bags to drop down that price? Many of these sellers have 100% positive reviews and guaranty Authenty and are even welling to show you receipt. So do you guys trust those seller?


It depends on the seller and the bag. Most sellers on ebay buy their bags at department store sales or from Coach factory stores. Sometimes Dillards, Nordstroms or Macy's will put Coach bags on sale before Coach does. Once the bags make it to the factory stores, they are usually priced at 50% of retail. The ebay sellers have to pay fees to ebay and paypal, so they usually aren't making huge profits.

If you have a question about a particular bag, post the particulars about the listing in the Authenticate thread in the Shopping Section.


----------



## paulina1234

Hello! I fell in love with this green clutch on ebay and was lucky to win the auction! Now I would like to find out more about the bag - I tried looking up the archive page from 2001 (H01 means August 2001 right)? but without luck. 

I also tried to find similar designs across the internet (Coach bags that have a lock), but I was only able to find 2 more priced between $60 and $325 (??). None of these had any info on the design name. Has anyone here seen this before? Could it be from a men's collection?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Does anyone know anything about this? I posted on the AT thread a few days ago and Hyacinth said she didn't have much info on accessories. Other photos are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-123.html#post24892055

Any info (name, style #, age) is appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## christinag

JOODLZ said:


> Does anyone know anything about this? I posted on the AT thread a few days ago and Hyacinth said she didn't have much info on accessories. Other photos are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-123.html#post24892055
> 
> Any info (name, style #, age) is appreciated...thanks in advance!



I own its seafoam sister 
   http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=24729977  
ETA --corrected my link 

And know nothing about it - except that it's a very useful little baglet! Would love to know more about it, wonder if we can narrow the years down by the colors?


----------



## Hyacinth

JOODLZ said:


> Does anyone know anything about this? I posted on the AT thread a few days ago and Hyacinth said she didn't have much info on accessories. Other photos are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-123.html#post24892055
> 
> Any info (name, style #, age) is appreciated...thanks in advance!





christinag said:


> *I own its seafoam sister *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=24729977
> ETA --corrected my link
> 
> And know nothing about it - except that it's a very useful little baglet! Would love to know more about it, wonder if we can narrow the years down by the colors?



OK, NOW I know where to look for it! "Seafoam Green" turned out to be the magic words.

I thought it looked like an earlier style, but Seafoam Green came out in 1996 - add in the 7171 style number and I found it in the early 1996 Preview catalog. Turnlock Case, style 7171


----------



## Hyacinth

paulina1234 said:


> Hello! I fell in love with this green clutch on ebay and was lucky to win the auction! Now I would like to find out more about the bag - I tried looking up the archive page from 2001 (H01 means August 2001 right)? but without luck.
> 
> I also tried to find similar designs across the internet (Coach bags that have a lock), but I was only able to find 2 more priced between $60 and $325 (??). None of these had any info on the design name. Has anyone here seen this before? Could it be from a men's collection?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The name isn't in my files but it's from either the Business or Travel collection. The closest style I can find to it in design and style number is a Metro Mini Brief (I think!), style 5335. Yours would probably be called something like Metro Clutch.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> OK, NOW I know where to look for it! "Seafoam Green" turned out to be the magic words.
> 
> I thought it looked like an earlier style, but Seafoam Green came out in 1996 - add in the 7171 style number and I found it in the early 1996 Preview catalog. Turnlock Case, style 7171



Woohoo! Thanks Hyacinth & joodlz for the sherlock work! I love that little guy, perfect summer satellite bag for when I don't want to carry my full-on purse, fits my phone & key case... so happy to know its name/age. (is that weird?? :o )


----------



## JOODLZ

Hyacinth said:


> OK, NOW I know where to look for it! "Seafoam Green" turned out to be the magic words.
> 
> I thought it looked like an earlier style, but Seafoam Green came out in 1996 - add in the 7171 style number and I found it in the early 1996 Preview catalog. Turnlock Case, style 7171





christinag said:


> Woohoo! Thanks Hyacinth & joodlz for the sherlock work! I love that little guy, perfect summer satellite bag for when I don't want to carry my full-on purse, fits my phone & key case... so happy to know its name/age. (is that weird?? :o )



Critical thinking at its very BEST! Thanks so much for the super sleuthing...AND the catalog pic!


----------



## paulina1234

Hyacinth said:


> The name isn't in my files but it's from either the Business or Travel collection. The closest style I can find to it in design and style number is a Metro Mini Brief (I think!), style 5335. Yours would probably be called something like Metro Clutch.



Great thank you! I was planning of adding a shoulder strap and thanks to your picture I am going to choose a Canvas one. 
If anyone else is interested, here is a picture of the other similar style I found (not in my possession, was too expensive for me)


----------



## sallellen

Can someone identify this bag?  It measures 11 x 11.5 x flat.  Strap drop is around 20 and adjustable.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jbennett562

Can someone tell me what bag this is? Thanks!


----------



## sallellen

Chenille Pleated Clutch.  Here's one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3584-Coach-...w-Optional-Wristlet-New-NWT-Bag-/300779257549


----------



## whateve

jbennett562 said:


> Can someone tell me what bag this is? Thanks!


it is chenille pleated clutch #3584 from 2005. It originally retailed for $348.


----------



## whateve

sallellen said:


> Can someone identify this bag?  It measures 11 x 11.5 x flat.  Strap drop is around 20 and adjustable.  Thanks so much!


I think it was called a Soho drawstring.


----------



## sallellen

Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

sallellen said:


> Thanks, Whateve!


you're welcome!


----------



## mscouture

Hi just wondering.. What is this called? Thanks =)


----------



## whateve

mscouture said:


> Hi just wondering.. What is this called? Thanks =)


Signature Stripe Hobo.


----------



## ayrineta

Sorry for bumping into this thread...can someone help me to clarify if it is true that Premium Outlet does make a replacement price tag on Coach bags for their clearance rack sale? The price tag is shown in the picture here with weird serial code.It's for Zoe Top Handle Pouch.


----------



## whateve

ayrineta said:


> Sorry for bumping into this thread...can someone help me to clarify if it is true that Premium Outlet does make a replacement price tag on Coach bags for their clearance rack sale? The price tag is shown in the picture here with weird serial code.It's for Zoe Top Handle Pouch.


That is the tag they use if the original tag has been lost. I just bought something at the outlet with a similar tag. It had been returned. Notice it says "unknown"? The bag I bought had a creed patch so they could have looked it up. Not everything on clearance will have a tag like that.


----------



## ayrineta

Thanks for your reply. I'm relieved now knowing it's actually authentic


----------



## whateve

ayrineta said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm relieved now knowing it's actually authentic


You're welcome.


----------



## whateve

What is this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Genuine...900&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=200938766670&


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Genuine...900&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=200938766670&



It's a Terrace Bag, style 4117 from the West End Lightweights line, probably from 1992. The color is Cocoa.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Terrace Bag, style 4117 from the West End Lightweights line, probably from 1992. The color is Cocoa.


Thank you!


----------



## anna_mg

Hi guys, 

I've stumbled across this bag on a Polish auction site. The girls at the "Authenticate this Coach" thread have confirmed its authenticity - it's sth from 2002 or so. Is there anybody who has this bag? What's it called? The creed no. is 6238. 

Thanks in advance!

Anna


----------



## Flogbunk

Can someone authenticate this Coach?

EVERYTHING points to authentic but the last four digits. It seems they belong to the Lexington drawstring bucket bag. 

I know the Lexington line was mostly made in italy and they made mistakes with the creed and they also made mistakes in the USA. 

Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

Flogbunk said:


> Can someone authenticate this Coach?
> 
> EVERYTHING points to authentic but the last four digits. It seems they belong to the Lexington drawstring bucket bag.
> 
> I know the Lexington line was mostly made in italy and they made mistakes with the creed and they also made mistakes in the USA.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



That J8Y- prefix is also often found in apparent fakes just like half a dozen other code sets starting with "J". They're often very hard to authenticate without another bag with the same style number and codes for comparison. 

Yours looks more like a Lexington Bucket 4181. The quality of the seams and stitching of the lining is a concern, and so is the lining itself. Compare it to this listing for a 4181 with a Made In Italy creed, not just the quality and of the lining's stitching but even something as basic as the lining itself. We've seen variations in the lining before but it's always a problem when one bag has the Coach logo lining and another one made supposedly just a few months apart doesn't.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Dark-...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d4efbdae

There's nothing either way that proves whether it's real or not but there are things that make it questionable. They are mistakes and differences that _could _have happened, we just don't know if they actually did.

BTW, in the future please post authentication requests in the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Nm


----------



## christinag

I love this pre 94 bag of mine - but have no idea what it's called, would appreciate any clues to its identity. 

I'm stuck without a measuring device, so these are truly approximate measurements: 11" l x 8" h x 2.5" d, Creed details: "Made in the United States" #032-1038

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> I love this pre 94 bag of mine - but have no idea what it's called, would appreciate any clues to its identity.
> 
> I'm stuck without a measuring device, so these are truly approximate measurements: 11" l x 8" h x 2.5" d, Creed details: "Made in the United States" #032-1038
> 
> Thanks!


It's an Avenue Bag #9886.


----------



## Janzrockinvip

Hi. 
Excuse my manners if Iam budding in... But I have a coach bags and everything looks  good but i am worried that the creed doesn't state where it was made.  Is this okay for it to be authentic? It's a Madison tote
Thank you  in advance


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> It's an Avenue Bag #9886.



Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Is this a Willis or a station bag or neither?


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Is this a Willis or a station bag or neither?
> 
> View attachment 2251199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251201
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251202


I can't read the creed. It is definitely not a Willis. It looks like a station bag but I can't be sure it is authentic. It seems awfully expensive.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> I can't read the creed. It is definitely not a Willis. It looks like a station bag but I can't be sure it is authentic. It seems awfully expensive.



If you want I can try to get a pic of the creed and post it in the authenticate this thread, also everything is overpriced in poshmark


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Is this a Willis or a station bag or neither?
> 
> View attachment 2251199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251201
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251202



We really need a link to the listing page, the creed and serial number aren't readable.

I agree with Whateve about the price too, that seems out of order for a Station Bag (maybe!) in that condition.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Hyacinth said:


> We really need a link to the listing page, the creed and serial number aren't readable.
> 
> I agree with Whateve about the price too, that seems out of order for a Station Bag (maybe!) in that condition.



I got a picture of the creed


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I got a picture of the creed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251349


It looks like an authentic station bag.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> It looks like an authentic station bag.



Oh good, sadly I can't afford it at that price


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Oh good, sadly I can't afford it at that price


There are a bunch of them listed on ebay. I believe you can get one under $50.
Here is one that is ending soon that was made around the same time as the Poshmark one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e9e741f

Here is a list of sold station bags: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...RC1.Xcoach+5130.TRS0&_nkw=coach+5130&_sacat=0

You can see that a lot of them went pretty cheap, especially for black. A station bag is smaller than the Willis and doesn't have a back pocket.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> There are a bunch of them listed on ebay. I believe you can get one under $50.
> Here is one that is ending soon that was made around the same time as the Poshmark one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2e9e741f
> 
> Here is a list of sold station bags: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...RC1.Xcoach+5130.TRS0&_nkw=coach+5130&_sacat=0
> 
> You can see that a lot of them went pretty cheap, especially for black. A station bag is smaller than the Willis and doesn't have a back pocket.



That's what I want more, the Willis, I love it


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> That's what I want more, the Willis, I love it


I like the Willis better too. It is a perfect size. If you keep looking, you'll eventually find one for a good price. I got mine on ebay for $40 in near perfect condition, and in a very rare color, olive.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> I like the Willis better too. It is a perfect size. If you keep looking, you'll eventually find one for a good price. I got mine on ebay for $40 in near perfect condition, and in a very rare color, olive.



Oh awesome, I'm not gonna stop, I got my eye on the prize hana


----------



## katev

I won this bag on an online charity auction site and Beenburned has confirmed that it is genuine, but neither of us could find out any information about it! I haven't received it yet but I am dying to get my hands on it! 

In the meantime I am posting the auction pictures here in the hope that one of my fellow TPFers knows some information about the bag. 

The style number is 13417 and it was made in Italy in 2008. I'm pretty sure that it comes from the Parker line and the nearest thing that I could find on the Coach Wayback Machine is the rosegold leather Parker Small Flap 13462 (see the screenshot below). 

I would love to know any information about my new (to me!) bag: the name, color, when it was released, and the original retail price. The creed patch says that it is snake so I have been looking at snakeskin bags online and I think that it is Karung snake, but that is just a guess.

Come on TPFers! Help me to solve this beautiful mystery! (Thanks in advance for your assistance!)


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Wow!  I've never seen this version.  I know it is a Parker and I've always loved that bag in black.  I think it came in a few other colors but I've never seen this one.  Looks very special.


----------



## katev

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wow!  I've never seen this version.  I know it is a Parker and I've always loved that bag in black.  I think it came in a few other colors but I've never seen this one.  Looks very special.


 
Thanks, I fell for it as soon as I saw it and I won it for only $148 and I think that is pretty good deal! I hope that I can find out more about it.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

not sure the exact name but it sure i unique and gorgeous!


----------



## Porter4

I have no info to offer, but what an awesome bag!


----------



## bagee

I've never seen it before.... but it's gorgeous! The sheen to the bag is so nice and I love love love that strap!!!


----------



## katev

INDRIDCOLD said:


> not sure the exact name but it sure i unique and gorgeous!


 


Porter4 said:


> I have no info to offer, but what an awesome bag!


 


bagee said:


> I've never seen it before.... but it's gorgeous! The sheen to the bag is so nice and I love love love that strap!!!


 
I know, thank you! I always wanted an exotic bag and now I am getting one!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Worst case scenario, take it to full price and have them look it up in their system. They have archives on their company website.


----------



## KatK

It's got to be a Parker.  Nice find Kate!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Definitely a Parker shoulder bag- I have it in black. This version has so many pretty details. Congrats!


----------



## SillyMilliePup

It is called a Parker Exotics Small Flap bag.    http://coolspotters.com/handbags/co...l-flap-bag/photos_videos/199938#medium-199938


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Congrats!  That is beautiful!  Great price, too!


----------



## Janzrockinvip

Very special


----------



## katev

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Worst case scenario, take it to full price and have them look it up in their system. They have archives on their company website.


 


KatK said:


> It's got to be a Parker.  Nice find Kate!


 


CashmereFiend said:


> Definitely a Parker shoulder bag- I have it in black. This version has so many pretty details. Congrats!


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  That is beautiful!  Great price, too!


 


Janzrockinvip said:


> Very special


 
thanks, I am looking forward to getting it!


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> It is called a Parker Exotics Small Flap bag.    http://coolspotters.com/handbags/co...l-flap-bag/photos_videos/199938#medium-199938


 
Wow, thank you! I knew that some TPF genius would be able to identify it! Mine looks like a darker pink but that might just be the auction photos.

The creed says that it is genuine snake so I will have to see what it looks like when I receive it. 

Thank you again, any idea of the original retail price? 

:tpfrox:


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I won this bag on an online charity auction site and Beenburned has confirmed that it is genuine, but neither of us could find out any information about it! I haven't received it yet but I am dying to get my hands on it!
> 
> In the meantime I am posting the auction pictures here in the hope that one of my fellow TPFers knows some information about the bag.
> 
> The style number is 13417 and it was made in Italy in 2008. I'm pretty sure that it comes from the Parker line and the nearest thing that I could find on the Coach Wayback Machine is the rosegold leather Parker Small Flap 13462 (see the screenshot below).
> 
> I would love to know any information about my new (to me!) bag: the name, color, when it was released, and the original retail price. The creed patch says that it is snake so I have been looking at snakeskin bags online and I think that it is Karung snake, but that is just a guess.
> 
> Come on TPFers! Help me to solve this beautiful mystery! (Thanks in advance for your assistance!)


I love the strap! It looks like a Chanel.


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> It is called a Parker Exotics Small Flap bag.    http://coolspotters.com/handbags/co...l-flap-bag/photos_videos/199938#medium-199938


 
Here are the pics, thank you again! 

I really admire Eva Longoria's sense of style, especially her bags! This pic was taken in Hollywood on July 26, 2009; so that was probably around the time it was released.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I love the strap! It looks like a Chanel.


 
Thanks! I contacted the charity auction today and asked them to box it and ship it carefully and to wrap up the handle so it wouldn't get damaged, or leave imprints on the bag. I offered to pay extra to make sure it is shipped safely. The woman was very nice and promised t ship it securely.

I am so afraid that it will be shoved in an envelope and jammed into my mailbox!


----------



## SillyMilliePup

katev said:


> Wow, thank you! I knew that some TPF genius would be able to identify it! Mine looks like a darker pink but that might just be the auction photos.
> 
> The creed says that it is genuine snake so I will have to see what it looks like when I receive it.
> 
> Thank you again, any idea of the original retail price?
> 
> :tpfrox:


I'm not sure about price. I do know the python Parker exotic small flap, also a part of that collection, without the beaded handle was $1100. The collection was the Coach Resort Collection, and came out March 2009. Hope that helps. It's a great find, and definitely worth a lot, especially because of it's rarity. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> I'm not sure about price. I do know the python Parker exotic small flap, also a part of that collection, without the beaded handle was $1100. The collection was the Coach Resort Collection, and came out March 2009. Hope that helps. It's a great find, and definitely worth a lot, especially because of it's rarity. Congrats and enjoy!


 
That's fantastic information, I can't thank you enough!

I was looking for info on different types of snakeskin on another forum and I was told by 2 different people that Coach never use genuine exotic skins for their bags; but I don't think that is always true. The creed said that this bag is made of "genuine snake" so I think that it is real snakeskin, isn't that correct?


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> That's fantastic information, I can't thank you enough!
> 
> I was looking for info on different types of snakeskin on another forum and I was told by 2 different people that Coach never use genuine exotic skins for their bags; but I don't think that is always true. The creed said that this bag is made of "genuine snake" so I think that it is real snakeskin, isn't that correct?


Those people are wrong.

Coach definitely used snakeskin for some of its items, as evidenced by your bag and the wallets that I had. 

Here's an example of the 6A10 wallet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EXOTIC-SNAKESKIN-WALLET-Python-6A10-Pear-Green-/370585947073

And  they've also used python.


----------



## SillyMilliePup

katev said:


> That's fantastic information, I can't thank you enough!
> 
> I was looking for info on different types of snakeskin on another forum and I was told by 2 different people that Coach never use genuine exotic skins for their bags; but I don't think that is always true. The creed said that this bag is made of "genuine snake" so I think that it is real snakeskin, isn't that correct?



Here is another helpful link I found. The name I first gave you is right, so now that I think about it, it may not have been completely part of the resort collection, I'm just not sure because some of them were called Parker and some not. But I'm almost positive it came out March 2009, I narrowed the Parker line to that on wayback machine for that year, and with the so closely related resort python, it just makes sense. 

http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2008/11/03/coach-resort-2008-collection-preview/


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> Here is another helpful link I found. The name I first gave you is right, so now that I think about it, it may not have been completely part of the resort collection, I'm just not sure because some of them were called Parker and some not. But I'm almost positive it came out March 2009, I narrowed the Parker line to that on wayback machine for that year, and with the so closely related resort python, it just makes sense.
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2008/11/03/coach-resort-2008-collection-preview/


 
This is great, and it says that it is made of karung snakeskin and the retail price was $1100! 

I found another article that calls it the shoulder flap and it has the same pic, and it also mentions karung snakeskin.

Coach 2009Spring Collection

| Monday,22 December 2008

Posted in: Style

BY JULIET HUANG 

The range of bags from the CoachSpring 2009 Women&#8217;s Collection has been raved by fashion addicts as the fashionhouse's most delightful to date&#8230;

Notable collections include theultra femme and edgy Parker, vintage Bonnie and refreshing Madison. Parkerfeatures its Nappa leather Shoulder Bag and Satchel, and oversized bags, all ofwhich come in whimsical, bold pastel colours and embellished with cold brassand silver hardware, a study in feminine toughness. Their round, unstructuredsilhouettes are also a snug sight. The Parker Shoulder Flap for evening datesis delivered in rose gold hardware, luxe silver python, and delicate Karung snakeskin.

http://www.luxury-insider.com/luxury-news/2008/12/coach-2009-spring-collection


----------



## SillyMilliePup

katev said:


> This is great, and it says that it is made of karung snakeskin and the retail price was $1100!
> 
> I found another article that calls it the shoulder flap and it has the same pic, and it also mentions karung snakeskin.
> 
> Coach 2009Spring Collection
> 
> | Monday,22 December 2008
> 
> Posted in: Style
> 
> BY JULIET HUANG
> 
> The range of bags from the CoachSpring 2009 Womens Collection has been raved by fashion addicts as the fashionhouse's most delightful to date
> 
> Notable collections include theultra femme and edgy Parker, vintage Bonnie and refreshing Madison. Parkerfeatures its Nappa leather Shoulder Bag and Satchel, and oversized bags, all ofwhich come in whimsical, bold pastel colours and embellished with cold brassand silver hardware, a study in feminine toughness. Their round, unstructuredsilhouettes are also a snug sight. The Parker Shoulder Flap for evening datesis delivered in rose gold hardware, luxe silver python, and delicate Karung snakeskin.
> 
> http://www.luxury-insider.com/luxury-news/2008/12/coach-2009-spring-collection



That is awesome! I think you got an amazing deal, and an even more amazing find, and very rare.  Please do a reveal when you get it!


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> That is awesome! I think you got an amazing deal, and an even more amazing find, and very rare.  Please do a reveal when you get it!


 
I sure will, and thank you for being such a great detective!


----------



## SillyMilliePup

katev said:


> I sure will, and thank you for being such a great detective!



Of course! Have had plenty of practice doing it for myself, and it always seems to be between 2005-09, that is hard to figure out, at least for me. I'm glad to help with mystery, it was fun! Can't to see the reveal!


----------



## katev

SillyMilliePup said:


> Of course! Have had plenty of practice doing it for myself, and it always seems to be between 2005-09, that is hard to figure out, at least for me. I'm glad to help with mystery, it was fun! Can't to see the reveal!


 
:urock:


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Those people are wrong.
> 
> Coach definitely used snakeskin for some of its items, as evidenced by your bag and the wallets that I had.
> 
> Here's an example of the 6A10 wallet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EXOTIC-SNAKESKIN-WALLET-Python-6A10-Pear-Green-/370585947073
> 
> And  they've also used python.


 
That's a gorgeous wallet!


----------



## ozmodiar

katev said:


> That's fantastic information, I can't thank you enough!
> 
> I was looking for info on different types of snakeskin on another forum and I was told by 2 different people that Coach never use genuine exotic skins for their bags; but I don't think that is always true. The creed said that this bag is made of "genuine snake" so I think that it is real snakeskin, isn't that correct?



Coach hasn't made very many exotic bags in the last few years, but they still produce some. The genuine exotic Haleys in this post were seen at Harrod's a couple of months ago.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-221.html#post24525576


----------



## katev

ozmodiar said:


> Coach hasn't made very many exotic bags in the last few years, but they still produce some. The genuine exotic Haleys in this post were seen at Harrod's a couple of months ago.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-221.html#post24525576


 
Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

katev said:


> I won this bag on an online charity auction site and Beenburned has confirmed that it is genuine, but neither of us could find out any information about it! I haven't received it yet but I am dying to get my hands on it!
> 
> In the meantime I am posting the auction pictures here in the hope that one of my fellow TPFers knows some information about the bag.
> 
> The style number is 13417 and it was made in Italy in 2008. I'm pretty sure that it comes from the Parker line and the nearest thing that I could find on the Coach Wayback Machine is the rosegold leather Parker Small Flap 13462 (see the screenshot below).
> 
> I would love to know any information about my new (to me!) bag: the name, color, when it was released, and the original retail price. The creed patch says that it is snake so I have been looking at snakeskin bags online and I think that it is Karung snake, but that is just a guess.
> 
> Come on TPFers! Help me to solve this beautiful mystery! (Thanks in advance for your assistance!)



I saw your post on another thread this morning that you had solved the mystery of her name! And I almost slipped out of my chair when I saw the retail price...congratulations on this little beauty. I LOVE the strap!


----------



## katev

JOODLZ said:


> I saw your post on another thread this morning that you had solved the mystery of her name! And I almost slipped out of my chair when I saw the retail price...congratulations on this little beauty. I LOVE the strap!



I know! At $1,100 retail it will be the most valuable bag I own!


----------



## gneama

I have this coach bag, can anyone authenticate it for me or ID it for me?


----------



## CoachCatcher45

gneama said:


> I have this coach bag, can anyone authenticate it for me or ID it for me?



I'm sorry love but that's fake, it's trying to be a poppy Carly and they don't make Carly's anymore, especially not in that style I'm sorry.


----------



## Pamh

Just bought this today. Seems authentic and old but how do I find out?


----------



## whateve

Pamh said:


> Just bought this today. Seems authentic and old but how do I find out?


There is a date code on the leather patch inside. If you post a picture of the entire imprinted area, we can tell you.


----------



## Pamh

Hopefully you can read it. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Pamh said:


> Hopefully you can read it. Thanks!


You're welcome. The first D stands for the month, so it is the fourth month which is April. The 7 is the year and stands for 1997.


----------



## Pamh

whateve said:


> There is a date code on the leather patch inside. If you post a picture of the entire imprinted area, we can tell you.


I posted it but its sideways. It was only 35 dollars so for a good leather bag it's still good.


----------



## bagee

katev said:


> I know! At $1,100 retail it will be the most valuable bag I own!



I'll bet your bag retailed for more than $1100...they don't have that exquisite beaded strap like yours?!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ozmodiar said:


> Coach hasn't made very many exotic bags in the last few years, but they still produce some. The genuine exotic Haleys in this post were seen at Harrod's a couple of months ago.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-221.html#post24525576


Over $10K for Coach? Wow! Coach is nice but if I were spending that kind of money on a bag, it wouldn't be Coach. 

...................running away quickly!


----------



## millgirl

I recently found a black coach purse at the back of my closet - I know it is Coach because I bought it at a Coach Store I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea about how old it is. The number inside is 698 2809. It is made out of light weight leather - I think it was one of the first times they used it. The bag is sort of U shaped - 5 inches wide at the bottom about 2 1/2 inches deep, 9 inches wide at the top and 8 inches from top to bottom. It has leather piping around all the edges. There is an adjustable strap and it closes with a magnetic clasp. The strap detail is sewn around the bottom of the bag and joins with the adjustable strap with a square brass ring. It has an inside zipper pocket and an open pocket under the flap. One thing that this style did - they made a few styles like them the sides of the purse came up and were attached to the flap so that when you closed the bag it was folded in like an envelope it keeps things in and they don't fall out. I cannot remember when I purchased it - so I was wondering if anyone could help me with any info. I also own it in navy blue and I have a smaller one in navy as well. Thanks for any help you can give. it says on the bottom line made in the United States.


----------



## BeenBurned

millgirl said:


> I recently found a black coach purse at the back of my closet - I know it is Coach because I bought it at a Coach Store I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea about how old it is. The number inside is 698 2809. It is made out of light weight leather - I think it was one of the first times they used it. The bag is sort of U shaped - 5 inches wide at the bottom about 2 1/2 inches deep, 9 inches wide at the top and 8 inches from top to bottom. It has leather piping around all the edges. There is an adjustable strap and it closes with a magnetic clasp. The strap detail is sewn around the bottom of the bag and joins with the adjustable strap with a square brass ring. It has an inside zipper pocket and an open pocket under the flap. One thing that this style did - they made a few styles like them the sides of the purse came up and were attached to the flap so that when you closed the bag it was folded in like an envelope it keeps things in and they don't fall out. I cannot remember when I purchased it - so I was wondering if anyone could help me with any info. I also own it in navy blue and I have a smaller one in navy as well. Thanks for any help you can give. it says on the bottom line made in the United States.


Please post pictures.


----------



## millgirl

I have some photos of the bag on my I phone I do not know how to get them onto TPF I would appreciate it if someone could tell me.  Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

millgirl said:


> I recently found a black coach purse at the back of my closet - I know it is Coach because I bought it at a Coach Store I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea about how old it is. The number inside is 698 2809. It is made out of light weight leather - I think it was one of the first times they used it. The bag is sort of U shaped - 5 inches wide at the bottom about 2 1/2 inches deep, 9 inches wide at the top and 8 inches from top to bottom. It has leather piping around all the edges. There is an adjustable strap and it closes with a magnetic clasp. The strap detail is sewn around the bottom of the bag and joins with the adjustable strap with a square brass ring. It has an inside zipper pocket and an open pocket under the flap. One thing that this style did - they made a few styles like them the sides of the purse came up and were attached to the flap so that when you closed the bag it was folded in like an envelope it keeps things in and they don't fall out. I cannot remember when I purchased it - so I was wondering if anyone could help me with any info. I also own it in navy blue and I have a smaller one in navy as well. Thanks for any help you can give. it says on the bottom line made in the United States.


I have a guess. It sounds like the Paris bag from 1989. Does it look like this? Photo originally posted by Jessi319.


----------



## millgirl

Thanks I have 2 of the smaller size bags one in navy and one in black.  I really appreciate the fact that you could show me a picture now I know what the bag was called.  Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

millgirl said:


> Thanks I have 2 of the smaller size bags one in navy and one in black.  I really appreciate the fact that you could show me a picture now I know what the bag was called.  Thanks again.


You're welcome!


----------



## millgirl

I have one more bag made out of this leather it is almost the same size as the Watson bag, but it has a magnetic closure and the sides go up the same way - I cannot remember the neme of this one either, don't have the measurements with me right now, but from what I remember it was about the size of a Watson.  It is funny to read the copy that went along with the bags and it is hard to realize that they are over 20 years old.  Just had to use a few coats of moisturizer on the Paris bag.


----------



## whateve

millgirl said:


> I have one more bag made out of this leather it is almost the same size as the Watson bag, but it has a magnetic closure and the sides go up the same way - I cannot remember the neme of this one either, don't have the measurements with me right now, but from what I remember it was about the size of a Watson.  It is funny to read the copy that went along with the bags and it is hard to realize that they are over 20 years old.  Just had to use a few coats of moisturizer on the Paris bag.


Probably a Casey bag #9923. These older bags held up very well.


----------



## liamsmommy32211

katev said:


> I won this bag on an online charity auction site and Beenburned has confirmed that it is genuine, but neither of us could find out any information about it! I haven't received it yet but I am dying to get my hands on it!
> 
> In the meantime I am posting the auction pictures here in the hope that one of my fellow TPFers knows some information about the bag.
> 
> The style number is 13417 and it was made in Italy in 2008. I'm pretty sure that it comes from the Parker line and the nearest thing that I could find on the Coach Wayback Machine is the rosegold leather Parker Small Flap 13462 (see the screenshot below).
> 
> I would love to know any information about my new (to me!) bag: the name, color, when it was released, and the original retail price. The creed patch says that it is snake so I have been looking at snakeskin bags online and I think that it is Karung snake, but that is just a guess.
> 
> Come on TPFers! Help me to solve this beautiful mystery! (Thanks in advance for your assistance!)



Not sure if you had gotten an answer on this but it is the Parker Exotics Soft Small Flap in Rosegold/Blush. Retail for $898.  Introduced in March 2009. Had an SA check the system. Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## luffiness

Hi, Can anyone identify this bag? It is about 8 in wide and 6.5 in tall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## katev

liamsmommy32211 said:


> Not sure if you had gotten an answer on this but it is the Parker Exotics Soft Small Flap in Rosegold/Blush. Retail for $898. Introduced in March 2009. Had an SA check the system. Gorgeous bag!!!


 
Thank you so much for getting it confirmed! I did get the partial answer and I am so impatient to actually receive it! The info I have (thanks to SillyMilliePup) is that is was a Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag, but I didn't get the full complete name or the actual color. I suspected rosegold and pink from the auction pictures but blush is so much better!

I've found a few articles previewing the bag in Fall 2008 as part of the Resort Collection for March 2009. These articles say that it is mad of Kaung snakeskin and listed the retail price at $1100 so I wonder if $898 was the final (clearance) price in the Coach computer system? Either way it looks like I got a special and beautiful bag at a fabulous price. I hope it lives up to my expectations IRL!


----------



## Hyacinth

luffiness said:


> Hi, Can anyone identify this bag? It is about 8 in wide and 6.5 in tall. Thanks in advance.



It was called a Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from late 1987 or early 1988.


----------



## luffiness

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Collegiate Bag, style 9815, from late 1987 or early 1988.



Wow, thanks Hyacinth for the quick ID!!


----------



## liamsmommy32211

katev said:


> Thank you so much for getting it confirmed! I did get the partial answer and I am so impatient to actually receive it! The info I have (thanks to SillyMilliePup) is that is was a Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag, but I didn't get the full complete name or the actual color. I suspected rosegold and pink from the auction pictures but blush is so much better!
> 
> I've found a few articles previewing the bag in Fall 2008 as part of the Resort Collection for March 2009. These articles say that it is mad of Kaung snakeskin and listed the retail price at $1100 so I wonder if $898 was the final (clearance) price in the Coach computer system? Either way it looks like I got a special and beautiful bag at a fabulous price. I hope it lives up to my expectations IRL!



Welcome!  It looked like $898 was the actual MSRP in the computer. Who knows!  Either way it was a fantastic deal.


----------



## nevereverenough

I hope someone can ID this bag.  I'm about to begin the hunt for this one.  But don't know anything about it.  Thank you, in advance


----------



## whateve

nevereverenough said:


> I hope someone can ID this bag.  I'm about to begin the hunt for this one.  But don't know anything about it.  Thank you, in advance
> View attachment 2255586
> View attachment 2255587


It's called a Poppy Highlight. The style number is probably 16283.


----------



## nevereverenough

whateve said:


> It's called a Poppy Highlight. The style number is probably 16283.



&#128515; thank you so much &#128515;


----------



## whateve

nevereverenough said:


> &#128515; thank you so much &#128515;


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221253361759&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

I've never seen a snap tab shaped like this. It reminds of my Carriage classics bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221253361759&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> I've never seen a snap tab shaped like this. It reminds of my Carriage classics bag.



That one has to be _ancient_.


----------



## hellojess

Hello,

Is there any way of telling that this Coach duffle bag is fake or not? I can make out the serial number as either M1S-5409 or MIS-5409. Thank you so so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Large...TCJEyNlZo%2B8HvhhFfZg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

hellojess said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any way of telling that this Coach duffle bag is fake or not? I can make out the serial number as either M1S-5409 or MIS-5409. Thank you so so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Large...TCJEyNlZo%2B8HvhhFfZg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's probably okay but the pictures could be better, which is probably why you got it for the price you did.

Here's another listing of the same style. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Bosto...-/321084674627?pt=Luggage&hash=item4ac2235243

For future authenticity requests, please post on this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## gr8onteej

I was cleaning out my closet and came across this Coach bag.  I have absolutely no recollection of where this came from but nonetheless. I don't know if it real or not so just hoping maybe someone knows something.  Thanks.


----------



## odin

hi  i wonder if this purse is a authentic one, has no series #  ....the lady say she got it from germany and paid $450 in a coach store .... ty much for u help


----------



## whateve

odin said:


> hi  i wonder if this purse is a authentic one, has no series #  ....the lady say she got it from germany and paid $450 in a coach store .... ty much for u help


Sorry, it is fake.


----------



## odin

ty much...i thought so...no number no tags nothing....oh boy the lady will be sad it is fake...she still thinks its a real  ....  ty ty tho


----------



## whateve

odin said:


> ty much...i thought so...no number no tags nothing....oh boy the lady will be sad it is fake...she still thinks its a real  ....  ty ty tho


You're welcome! The way that zipper is sticking out looks terrible. It looks like a copy of an editorial Zoe, like this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ch-zoe-pieces-here-350550-2.html#post11518510
The leather on these was really nice and smooth - it didn't look anything like hers.


----------



## Hyacinth

gr8onteej said:


> I was cleaning out my closet and came across this Coach bag.  I have absolutely no recollection of where this came from but nonetheless. I don't know if it real or not so just hoping maybe someone knows something.  Thanks.
> View attachment 2257360
> View attachment 2257361
> 
> View attachment 2257362
> 
> View attachment 2257363
> 
> View attachment 2257364



Can you post measurements please? And is it a purse with the strap only fastened at the top or does it have hardware like rings at the bottom so it can be used as a backpack?


----------



## JOODLZ

Can anyone help with a name and manufacturing date for this MFF wristlet?
I've seen similar ones on ebay called Ashley Large Flap.
More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-186.html#post24990257
Thanks in advance for any/all info!


----------



## Jolie27

I received this "Coach" as a gift and was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me?


----------



## sarafinadh

Hi, this bag was a Transfer Bag bought at an outlet. The Fob is marked 'Archive'. My lovely Spouse managed to throw away the receipts and documents that came with it.

NoK1293-22405

I am wondering if anyone knows when this design was originally made and what it is called.

Thanks!


----------



## sarafinadh

I bought this bag from a boutique I think in the early '80s.

It is navy and tan

No0491-947

I pulled it out recently and want to start wearing it again. Anyone know the style name? I suspect it was something obvious like "Medium Saddle Bag" or some such.

It measures 9.5" x 8.5"

Thanks1


----------



## whateve

Jolie27 said:


> I received this "Coach" as a gift and was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me?


It's fake.


----------



## whateve

sarafinadh said:


> Hi, this bag was a Transfer Bag bought at an outlet. The Fob is marked 'Archive'. My lovely Spouse managed to throw away the receipts and documents that came with it.
> 
> NoK1293-22405
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows when this design was originally made and what it is called.
> 
> Thanks!


Legacy Archival Hanover Bag.


----------



## sarafinadh

whateve said:


> Legacy Archival Hanover Bag.


Thanks so much!

Anyone have any info about the 'original'?


----------



## Hyacinth

sarafinadh said:


> I bought this bag from a boutique I think in the early '80s.
> 
> It is navy and tan
> 
> No0491-947
> 
> I pulled it out recently and want to start wearing it again. Anyone know the style name? I suspect it was something obvious like "Medium Saddle Bag" or some such.
> 
> It measures 9.5" x 8.5"
> 
> Thanks1



It's a Riding Bag Spectator, style 6750. Coach's catalog shows it as introduced in mid-1989.


----------



## Hyacinth

sarafinadh said:


> Hi, this bag was a Transfer Bag bought at an outlet. The Fob is marked 'Archive'. My lovely Spouse managed to throw away the receipts and documents that came with it.
> 
> NoK1293-22405
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows when this design was originally made and what it is called.
> 
> Thanks!



_From Whateve - Legacy Archival Hanover Bag. _

I don't have any information on the original Hanover Bag, just a few photos from a seller's listing. It's from the early 1990s but that's all I know.


----------



## sarafinadh

Hyacinth said:


> _From Whateve - Legacy Archival Hanover Bag. _
> 
> I don't have any information on the original Hanover Bag, just a few photos from a seller's listing. It's from the early 1990s but that's all I know.


Great info about both bags, thanks so much. 

The Archive Hanover has a very nice exterior pocket that my Note fits into and I love that, but the vintage version has those nice simple straps with out all the heavy hardware...


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I have this bag I got at goodwill. It was just authenticated. I just want some information about it, if you have any.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hyacinth said:


> Can you post measurements please? And is it a purse with the strap only fastened at the top or does it have hardware like rings at the bottom so it can be used as a backpack?



The strap is only attached at the top.  It doesn't convert to a backpack.  The measurements are 8.5"H x 6.75"W x 2.75"D


----------



## Hyacinth

gr8onteej said:


> The strap is only attached at the top.  It doesn't convert to a backpack.  The measurements are 8.5"H x 6.75"W x 2.75"D



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-440.html#post24982156

Found it - Flap Drawstring from the Lightweight line, style number 4029 from around 1991-92.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hyacinth said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-440.html#post24982156
> 
> Found it - Flap Drawstring from the Lightweight line, style number 4029 from around 1991-92.



Thank you for that information.


----------



## katev

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I have this bag I got at goodwill. It was just authenticated. I just want some information about it, if you have any.
> 
> View attachment 2260993
> View attachment 2260994
> View attachment 2260995


 
Cute! It is a Gallery Tote (or Shopper) that was made for the factory outlet stores in 2006.


----------



## ellucine

Wow I am just amazed by the plethora of knowledge I've deprived myself of since day one of getting my first Coach, actually rather embarrassed :tpfrox: If anybody has the time to help me out on deciphering the name of this handbag I'd forever be so grateful as will the charity I plan to donate it to! I've searched high and low google's web and images to no avail :rain: Thank you in advance to whom can possibly identify this Da Vinci purse code of mine!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

katev said:


> Cute! It is a Gallery Tote (or Shopper) that was made for the factory outlet stores in 2006.



Thanks! It's beautiful in person but kind of a mess.


----------



## katev

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Thanks! It's beautiful in person but kind of a mess.


 
That is often the case with thrift store fnds, but they can often be fixed or at least improved. Post pics of the problems at the rehab club and the veteran rehabbers will try to advise you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-651.html


----------



## katev

Porter4 said:


> I have no info to offer, but what an awesome bag!


 


bagee said:


> I've never seen it before.... but it's gorgeous! The sheen to the bag is so nice and I love love love that strap!!!


 


Porter4 said:


> I have no info to offer, but what an awesome bag!


 


bagee said:


> I've never seen it before.... but it's gorgeous! The sheen to the bag is so nice and I love love love that strap!!!


 


KatK said:


> It's got to be a Parker.  Nice find Kate!


 


CashmereFiend said:


> Definitely a Parker shoulder bag- I have it in black. This version has so many pretty details. Congrats!


 


SillyMilliePup said:


> It is called a Parker Exotics Small Flap bag.    http://coolspotters.com/handbags/co...l-flap-bag/photos_videos/199938#medium-199938


 


burb3rrylov3r said:


> Worst case scenario, take it to full price and have them look it up in their system. They have archives on their company website.


 


CashmereFiend said:


> Definitely a Parker shoulder bag- I have it in black. This version has so many pretty details. Congrats!


 


SillyMilliePup said:


> It is called a Parker Exotics Small Flap bag.    http://coolspotters.com/handbags/co...l-flap-bag/photos_videos/199938#medium-199938


 


Janzrockinvip said:


> Very special


 


whateve said:


> I love the strap! It looks like a Chanel.


 


BeenBurned said:


> Those people are wrong.
> 
> Coach definitely used snakeskin for some of its items, as evidenced by your bag and the wallets that I had.
> 
> Here's an example of the 6A10 wallet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EXOTIC-SNAKESKIN-WALLET-Python-6A10-Pear-Green-/370585947073
> 
> And  they've also used python.


 


ozmodiar said:


> Coach hasn't made very many exotic bags in the last few years, but they still produce some. The genuine exotic Haleys in this post were seen at Harrod's a couple of months ago.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-for-spring-2013-a-780423-221.html#post24525576


 


JOODLZ said:


> I saw your post on another thread this morning that you had solved the mystery of her name! And I almost slipped out of my chair when I saw the retail price...congratulations on this little beauty. I LOVE the strap!


 


bagee said:


> I'll bet your bag retailed for more than $1100...they don't have that exquisite beaded strap like yours?!!


 
I finally received my exotic snakeskin parker bag yesterday and I posted reveal pics at the link below. Thanks for all you kind words and help! 

:tpfrox:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my...-bag-reveal-modeling-827804.html#post25006105


----------



## Tetondeb

Fun follow up! "Willis Lover" had submitted this bag a LONG time ago and no one knew what it was...she sent me pics and I sent them to Jed Winokur...he said that he'd like to have it...so he shall! She sent it to me with some other goodies so I could send it on to the Archives...she's on her way!






http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-bags-life-journey-to-coach-archives.html


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Fun follow up! "Willis Lover" had submitted this bag a LONG time ago and no one knew what it was...she sent me pics and I sent them to Jed Winokur...he said that he'd like to have it...so he shall! She sent it to me with some other goodies so I could send it on to the Archives...she's on her way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-bags-life-journey-to-coach-archives.html


Wow, that's nice! Now that you've donated items, you should be able to get a guided tour of the archives for you and a few hundred of your closest friends!


----------



## whateve

ellucine said:


> Wow I am just amazed by the plethora of knowledge I've deprived myself of since day one of getting my first Coach, actually rather embarrassed :tpfrox: If anybody has the time to help me out on deciphering the name of this handbag I'd forever be so grateful as will the charity I plan to donate it to! I've searched high and low google's web and images to no avail :rain: Thank you in advance to whom can possibly identify this Da Vinci purse code of mine!


I think it is called a Soho signature patchwork satchel. It was made for factory in 2008.


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> Wow, that's nice! Now that you've donated items, you should be able to get a guided tour of the archives for you and a few hundred of your closest friends!



Haha... maybe a big show and tell party. .. they show us things and we tell them we want them!


----------



## katev

liamsmommy32211 said:


> Welcome! It looked like $898 was the actual MSRP in the computer. Who knows! Either way it was a fantastic deal.


 
Your information is correct, the bag retailed for $898 - a very pretty penny! Apparently the pricing department rethought the originally announced $1100 price tag before they released it. 

I have solved the mystery of the bag's color, too. I could only find references to rosegold/blush and in some pics the bag looks almost ivory while my bag is definitely pink. But it also came in rosegold/fuchsia and that's what I have. I found a drill-down pic, see the link below. Thanks again for your help! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my...ag-reveal-modeling-827804-5.html#post25012066


----------



## shom33

hi everyone! I'm new here & was wondering if anyone knows anything about this bag (approx year it was made) or any other information! I think it is called the coach doctor speedy but i am not sure. I'm really hoping it's real since I bought it already. thanks in advance  & sorry for the HUGE pictures.. I'm not sure how to make them smaller..


----------



## whateve

shom33 said:


> hi everyone! I'm new here & was wondering if anyone knows anything about this bag (approx year it was made) or any other information! I think it is called the coach doctor speedy but i am not sure. I'm really hoping it's real since I bought it already. thanks in advance  & sorry for the HUGE pictures.. I'm not sure how to make them smaller..


It's a Beaumont satchel, made in the US in 1998. There isn't a Coach called a speedy. I like the big pictures.


----------



## NatashaCurry

Could you all identify, by name, these three?  Thanks.


----------



## whateve

NatashaCurry said:


> Could you all identify, by name, these three?  Thanks.


This would be much easier if you would post pictures of the creeds. 
The gold one is called a Poppy sequin spotlight, style #13821. The multi-colored one next to it is style #F21361, made for factory, and is called a Daisy Pop (or Poppy) C Print Pocket Tote. The one in the front is a Madison graphic op art Sabrina. I believe it came in two sizes - I don't know if this is the large or regular without seeing the style number.


----------



## bondgirl_77

Could someone please help ID this Coach?  Zip top tote with a shoulder/crossbody strap. Saw it on a plane in pink then on the street in taupe 2 days later!  Clearly it's destiny that I need to find this bag!  TIA!


----------



## paulina1234

bondgirl_77 said:


> Could someone please help ID this Coach?  Zip top tote with a shoulder/crossbody strap. Saw it on a plane in pink then on the street in taupe 2 days later!  Clearly it's destiny that I need to find this bag!  TIA!



Looks like a legacy rory in fuchsia


----------



## whateve

bondgirl_77 said:


> Could someone please help ID this Coach?  Zip top tote with a shoulder/crossbody strap. Saw it on a plane in pink then on the street in taupe 2 days later!  Clearly it's destiny that I need to find this bag!  TIA!


I agree that it looks like a fuchsia Rory. The style number is 19892. It is on FOS for $199 right now.


----------



## netlawyer

bondgirl_77 said:


> Could someone please help ID this Coach?  Zip top tote with a shoulder/crossbody strap. Saw it on a plane in pink then on the street in taupe 2 days later!  Clearly it's destiny that I need to find this bag!  TIA!





whateve said:


> I agree that it looks like a fuchsia Rory. The style number is 19892. It is on FOS for $199 right now.



Now *THAT* is destiny.


----------



## NatashaCurry

In response to whatever, here are the creeds.  Just want to make sure of what I have before I sell.
Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

bondgirl_77 said:


> Could someone please help ID this Coach?  Zip top tote with a shoulder/crossbody strap. Saw it on a plane* in pink then on the street in taupe* 2 days later!  Clearly it's destiny that I need to find this bag!  TIA!



ITA with the others, legacy rory satchel in Fuchsia and the 'taupe' was probably sand.


----------



## whateve

NatashaCurry said:


> In response to whatever, here are the creeds.  Just want to make sure of what I have before I sell.
> Thanks!


Revising what I said before: the multicolor one is a Poppy Pop C Spotlight 13830, made for full price, not factory. The sequin one is called a Poppy sequin spotlight like I said but I wrong about the style number, which is 15383. The Madison graphic art Sabrina is style 12932.


----------



## NatashaCurry

whateve said:


> Revising what I said before: the multicolor one is a Poppy Pop C Spotlight 13830, made for full price, not factory. The sequin one is called a Poppy sequin spotlight like I said but I wrong about the style number, which is 15383. The Madison graphic art Sabrina is style 12932.


Thanks for your reply! I could not remember when and/or where I got these, and in a move, all receipts and tags became misplaced.


----------



## whateve

NatashaCurry said:


> Thanks for your reply! I could not remember when and/or where I got these, and in a move, all receipts and tags became misplaced.


You're welcome.


----------



## nikkilugi

Can anyone help me identify this handbag?  I would appreciate a style number as well as the name of the bag.

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## bondgirl_77

whateve said:


> I agree that it looks like a fuchsia Rory. The style number is 19892. It is on FOS for $199 right now.



Thank you!!  Unfortunately, doesn't seem like I have access to the FOS.  But I will keep looking.


----------



## whateve

bondgirl_77 said:


> Thank you!!  Unfortunately, doesn't seem like I have access to the FOS.  But I will keep looking.


You could call around to see if any outlets have one and do a charge send.


----------



## BeenBurned

nikkilugi said:


> Can anyone help me identify this handbag?  I would appreciate a style number as well as the name of the bag.
> 
> Thanks
> Nikki


It's style 8E92 from 2005, Hamptons leather tote.


----------



## nikkilugi

BeenBurned said:


> It's style 8E92 from 2005, Hamptons leather tote.


 
Thanks very much!!


----------



## properpenny

Hi, I found this coach bag in my mom's closet and she doesn't remember the name of it. Could someone help me identify the name of this Coach handbag?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

properpenny said:


> Hi, I found this coach bag in my mom's closet and she doesn't remember the name of it. Could someone help me identify the name of this Coach handbag?  Thanks so much!


It's helpful to see a picture of the creed with the style number in order to identify it. 

It looks like a Chelsea pebbled leather satchel. It might be MFF 10887 from 2007. There might also have been a boutique version, 10953.


----------



## whateve

properpenny said:


> Hi, I found this coach bag in my mom's closet and she doesn't remember the name of it. Could someone help me identify the name of this Coach handbag?  Thanks so much!


It would be helpful if you posted a picture of the creed. It looks like the 2007 Chelsea  satchel.


----------



## properpenny

BeenBurned said:


> It's helpful to see a picture of the creed with the style number in order to identify it.
> 
> It looks like a Chelsea pebbled leather satchel. It might be MFF 10887 from 2007. There might also have been a boutique version, 10953.


Thank you so much  I would have gone to take a picture of the creed, but after a google search of Chelsea pebbled leather satchel, it comes right up! So I'm pretty sure that is what it is


----------



## BeenBurned

properpenny said:


> Thank you so much  I would have gone to take a picture of the creed, but after a google search of Chelsea pebbled leather satchel, it comes right up! So I'm pretty sure that is what it is


You're welcome.


----------



## properpenny

whateve said:


> It would be helpful if you posted a picture of the creed. It looks like the 2007 Chelsea  satchel.


Thank you! It looks like that's correct, just that it's an outlet version instead of boutique !


----------



## whateve

properpenny said:


> Thank you! It looks like that's correct, just that it's an outlet version instead of boutique !


You're welcome. I originally thought it was an outlet bag, then I found a boutique version that looked just like it.


----------



## shom33

whateve said:


> It's a Beaumont satchel, made in the US in 1998. There isn't a Coach called a speedy. I like the big pictures.



thank you so much! typing in coach Beaumont satchel had very few results but "coach speedy doctor" had a lot more. Glad to know its name

BTW i LOVE this bag! I got it preowned for $43 (Shipping included) and i'm wondering how to clean it inside & out. I'm open to suggestions  I've never tried the actual coach leather cleaner or moisturizer.. do they work well?


----------



## whateve

shom33 said:


> thank you so much! typing in coach Beaumont satchel had very few results but "coach speedy doctor" had a lot more. Glad to know its name
> 
> BTW i LOVE this bag! I got it preowned for $43 (Shipping included) and i'm wondering how to clean it inside & out. I'm open to suggestions  I've never tried the actual coach leather cleaner or moisturizer.. do they work well?


You're welcome! You got a good deal. The rehab thread has tons of suggestions on how to clean your bag. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452.html
Most of us prefer other products to the Coach cleaner or moisturizer. Your bag looks like it is in really great shape. A lot of us rehabbers tend to wash almost every bag we get, but yours might not need that. But even if it isn't very dirty, a bath helps you to reshape the bag.


----------



## christinag

Would love some help ID-ing the style of this distressed pre-94 shoulder bag.

Item: Brown leather zip-top Shoulder Bag
Approx Size: 12" l x 9-11" h x 3.5" deep, Drop approx 22"
Creed Details: "Made in the United States" #1528-307

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Would love some help ID-ing the style of this distressed pre-94 shoulder bag.
> 
> Item: Brown leather zip-top Shoulder Bag
> Approx Size: 12" l x 9-11" h x 3.5" deep, Drop approx 22"
> Creed Details: "Made in the United States" #1528-307
> 
> Thanks in advance..



I think it's a Becket Zip, style 9920 from the early 1990s


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's a Becket Zip, style 9920 from the early 1990s



Wow, it looks much prettier in the early 90s.. but  so did I !!!
Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## Tetondeb

christinag said:


> Would love some help ID-ing the style of this distressed pre-94 shoulder bag.
> 
> Item: Brown leather zip-top Shoulder Bag
> Approx Size: 12" l x 9-11" h x 3.5" deep, Drop approx 22"
> Creed Details: "Made in the United States" #1528-307
> 
> Thanks in advance..



Those are nice bags. ..I like the strap detail. ..better invest in some Leather Therapy!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Would love some help ID-ing the style of this distressed pre-94 shoulder bag.
> 
> Item: Brown leather zip-top Shoulder Bag
> Approx Size: 12" l x 9-11" h x 3.5" deep, Drop approx 22"
> Creed Details: "Made in the United States" #1528-307
> 
> Thanks in advance..


That's the most beat-up one I've seen!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> That's the most beat-up one I've seen!



If handbags could talk...
I kind of love the way it looks distressed - my husband kinda thinks I have lost my mind, so I will give her the spa treatment


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> If handbags could talk...
> I kind of love the way it looks distressed - my husband kinda thinks I have lost my mind, so I will give her the spa treatment


I like it too. It looks like a much older bag.  I have one that looks almost new.

At least it looks structurally sound. I got a really beat up classic pouch that has a lot of broken piping and the strap is almost cracked in half. I thought the rehab challenge would be fun. What was I thinking?


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I like it too. It looks like a much older bag.  I have one that looks almost new.
> 
> At least it looks structurally sound. I got a really beat up classic pouch that has a lot of broken piping and the strap is almost cracked in half. I thought the rehab challenge would be fun. What was I thinking?



I may do the minimum on spa-ing - just enough to make sure the leather isn't drying out. And I need to keep my eye out for this style, less distressed  It's a great size - and just as TetonDeb said - the strap detail is pretty cool! 

a 'rehab' note - I've been playing with some intentional distressing on a couple of wayy beyond rehab bags (and believe me, I have a few, since I just can't seem to pass up  or throw out a stray  Some cool things have come from this - possibly thread-worthy at some point!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> I may do the minimum on spa-ing - just enough to make sure the leather isn't drying out. And I need to keep my eye out for this style, less distressed  It's a great size - and just as TetonDeb said - the strap detail is pretty cool!
> 
> a 'rehab' note - I've been playing with some intentional distressing on a couple of wayy beyond rehab bags (and believe me, I have a few, since I just can't seem to pass up  or throw out a stray  Some cool things have come from this - possibly thread-worthy at some point!


Yes, you should keep an eye for this style. Unfortunately very few sellers know the real name of the bag, so it is hard to find. It came in some gorgeous colors. I have it in purple and Porter4 has it in a jade green.

I'd love to see your intentional distressing!


----------



## JOODLZ

christinag said:


> I may do the minimum on spa-ing - just enough to make sure the leather isn't drying out. And I need to keep my eye out for this style, less distressed  It's a great size - and just as TetonDeb said - the strap detail is pretty cool!
> 
> a 'rehab' note - I've been playing with some intentional distressing on a couple of wayy beyond rehab bags (and believe me, I have a few, since I just can't seem to pass up  or throw out a stray  Some cool things have come from this - possibly thread-worthy at some point!



Intentional distressing...tried it once...haven't tried it since...far uglier than before. Would love to hear your ideas...I'm the same way with strays, after all, they're still Coach!


----------



## mzgrl1

Good morning!   I need help identifying this bag!  I have had it forever and it is in wonderful condition!    It's one of the first bags I purchased.  

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

mzgrl1 said:


> Good morning!   I need help identifying this bag!  I have had it forever and it is in wonderful condition!    It's one of the first bags I purchased.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267539
> View attachment 2267540
> View attachment 2267541
> View attachment 2267542
> View attachment 2267543


Hamptons leather satchel from 2002.


----------



## mzgrl1

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mzgrl1 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## christinag

JOODLZ said:


> Intentional distressing...tried it once...haven't tried it since...far uglier than before. Would love to hear your ideas...I'm the same way with strays, after all, they're still Coach!



I hear you! Usually that term 'distressed' just annoys me - right up there with 'upcycled' - a code word for 'ruined a perfectly good item'


But I recently found an old bone basic bag that made me rethink distressing - it is so worn throughout that it has a burnished, almost sueded finish.. it's truly beautiful - downright exquisite.

I have been trying to figure out how it got that way - it has no shoulder strap, so need to 'make' one to match  That led to experimentation - and some results that were pleasant surprises... not totally there yet, but I am excited with the possibilities and really enjoying the process, too


----------



## shom33

whateve said:


> You're welcome! You got a good deal. The rehab thread has tons of suggestions on how to clean your bag. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452.html
> Most of us prefer other products to the Coach cleaner or moisturizer. Your bag looks like it is in really great shape. A lot of us rehabbers tend to wash almost every bag we get, but yours might not need that. But even if it isn't very dirty, a bath helps you to reshape the bag.



thank you again whateve! I love this bag so much that I bought another one in black! lol. I did end up paying a bit more (total was $57) but I thought it was worth it since black is timeless!


----------



## ladyhaylin

Help!! I think I bought a fake can someone id this

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121149410504


----------



## BeenBurned

ladyhaylin said:


> Help!! I think I bought a fake can someone id this
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121149410504


The  bag and mini skinny in the pictures look okay although ideally, I'd like to see a picture of the interior of the bag. 

Why do you think it's fake? Have you received it yet and if so, did you receive the item pictured? 

In the future, if you have authenticity questions, please post here in the format shown in post #1: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## ladyhaylin

Ive never seen this type of bag in a swingback and she has no pictures of the insides


----------



## netlawyer

ladyhaylin said:


> Ive never seen this type of bag in a swingback and she has no pictures of the insides



I'm just curious - if you don't have the bag yet and you think it might be fake based on the listing, why did you buy it?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *ladyhaylin* 

                              Help!! I think I bought a fake can someone id this

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=121149410504




BeenBurned said:


> The  bag and mini skinny in the pictures look okay although ideally, I'd like to see a picture of the interior of the bag.
> 
> Why do you think it's fake? Have you received it yet and if so, did you receive the item pictured?
> 
> In the future, if you have authenticity questions, please post here in the format shown in post #1: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163





ladyhaylin said:


> Ive never seen this type of bag in a swingback and she has no pictures of the insides



It's style 47507 and is a sutton scarf print swingpack.

Remember that Coach has made over 10000 styles of items and it's virtually impossible for anyone to be familiar with everything! Just because we haven't seen a bag or because we think it's ugly and not something Coach would ever make doesn't mean that it wasn't made by Coach. (They have made some very fugly (IMO) styles!)

Additionally, a seller not showing adequate pictures of the inside or any other part we like to see doesn't mean that the seller is hiding something. More often than not, it simply means that the seller doesn't know what to photograph.

This is Coach's picture of the swingpack:


----------



## whateve

Is this called a Dakota Cassidy? When was it made? I'm guessing early 90's. It is 8 inches wide and 7 inches tall.


----------



## lvdreamer

Can someone please tell me what the name of this bag is? I know that it's a Men's bag and Style No. is 70383.

Thanks!


----------



## Murphy47

I never saw a coach tag the said "made out of".
It's "crafted from". 
I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays.


----------



## BeenBurned

Murphy47 said:


> I never saw a coach tag the said "made out of".
> It's "crafted from".
> I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays.


The wording varies on creeds. Many do say "made out of."


----------



## SandraElle

I'm a Coach newbie so I rely on ebay a lot when researching the older bags. I saw a bag today at a local consignment store that has me puzzled. Creed number came up with no matches no matter how broad my key words were.

No. 023-0139

I apologize in advance for not providing a photo. I didn't feel comfortable snapping a pic.  

It's made of the vintage, glove leather. Black. Long strap for cross body wear, but also has a handle, but the handle's just big enough for your hand, not big enough to carry on the arm. Front flap with brass turnlock. Slip pocket on back.

They have $77 on it. She's in great shape, just didn't know if that was a good price or not.  Thank you for any info you can provide on this one.


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> I'm a Coach newbie so I rely on ebay a lot when researching the older bags. I saw a bag today at a local consignment store that has me puzzled. Creed number came up with no matches no matter how broad my key words were.
> 
> No. 023-0139
> 
> I apologize in advance for not providing a photo. I didn't feel comfortable snapping a pic.
> 
> It's made of the vintage, glove leather. Black. Long strap for cross body wear, but also has a handle, but the handle's just big enough for your hand, not big enough to carry on the arm. Front flap with brass turnlock. Slip pocket on back.
> 
> They have $77 on it. She's in great shape, just didn't know if that was a good price or not.  Thank you for any info you can provide on this one.


An all numeric serial number means the bag was made before 1994. It is a unique serial number and doesn't give us any clue as to the style of the bag. If you search ebay or the vintage thread of the reference library on tpf, you might find a picture of a similar bag. Then we can give you more information about the style.


----------



## SandraElle

whateve said:


> An all numeric serial number means the bag was made before 1994. It is a unique serial number and doesn't give us any clue as to the style of the bag. If you search ebay or the vintage thread of the reference library on tpf, you might find a picture of a similar bag. Then we can give you more information about the style.


 
Thank you so much. Figures I would find one not so easily identifiable. :greengrin:


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> Thank you so much. Figures I would find one not so easily identifiable. :greengrin:


You're welcome. Your description matches a lot of bags. Could it have been a court bag like this one?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Is this called a Dakota Cassidy? When was it made? I'm guessing early 90's. It is 8 inches wide and 7 inches tall.



Yes, style 4204. 

Dakotas were only made in 1991 and 1992 according to the catalogs. If any were made in 1993 they're not shown in the books.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, style 4204.
> 
> Dakotas were only made in 1991 and 1992 according to the catalogs. If any were made in 1993 they're not shown in the books.


Thanks! This is my first Dakota. It is very cute.


----------



## Hyacinth

Murphy47 said:


> I never saw a coach tag the said "made out of".
> It's "crafted from".
> I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays.



When you're responding to another post please use the Quote feature. If you're commenting on post 6665, maybe you can explain what's gramatically incorrect about it? And where are you seeing "... made OUT of..."?

BTW, proper Anglo-American grammar also requires that proper or corporate names like "Coach" be capitalized.
http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/592/1/

Unless you've seen every Coach creed ever made for the last 50 years you should avoid making blanket statements about how Coach creeds are worded - or any other statements that encompass ALL Coaches, past and present.


----------



## BeenBurned

Murphy47 said:


> I never saw a coach tag the said "made out of".
> It's "crafted from".
> I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays.





Hyacinth said:


> When you're responding to another post please use the Quote feature. If you're commenting on post 6665, maybe you can explain what's gramatically incorrect about it? And where are you seeing "... made OUT of..."?
> 
> BTW, proper Anglo-American grammar also requires that proper or corporate names like "Coach" be capitalized.
> http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/592/1/
> 
> Unless you've seen every Coach creed ever made for the last 50 years you should avoid making blanket statements about how Coach creeds are worded - or any other statements that encompass ALL Coaches, past and present.


I think she might have been referring to the creed in this post from several days ago: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-443.html#post25031986


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> I think she might have been referring to the creed in this post from several days ago:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-443.html#post25031986



Well.. hrrmph!!! I hope they were not implying that my fabulously beat-to-heck Becket that we were discussing in that post isn't real :what:

This does give me a great excuse to post updated pix of that bag after stage one of her spa treatment... still more detailing needed, but already I am saying
 'Why, hello, Gorgeous!!'


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Well.. hrrmph!!! I hope they were not implying that my fabulously beat-to-heck Becket that we were discussing in that post isn't real :what:
> 
> This does give me a great excuse to post updated pix of that bag after stage one of her spa treatment... still more detailing needed, but already I am saying
> 'Why, hello, Gorgeous!!'


Looking good!


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> When you're responding to another post please use the Quote feature. If you're commenting on post 6665, maybe you can explain what's gramatically incorrect about it? And where are you seeing "... made OUT of..."?
> 
> BTW, proper Anglo-American grammar also requires that proper or corporate names like "Coach" be capitalized.
> http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/592/1/
> 
> Unless you've seen every Coach creed ever made for the last 50 years you should avoid making blanket statements about how Coach creeds are worded - or any other statements that encompass ALL Coaches, past and present.





BeenBurned said:


> I think she might have been referring to the creed in this post from several days ago:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-443.html#post25031986



Thanks for clarifying that. It _proves_ how important it is to use the Quote feature. 

I still haven't found any evidence that "made OUT of..." is considered grammatically incorrect. "Made of", "made from" and "made out of" seem to be used almost interchangeably. Saying "I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays" is implying that Coach bags with that creed wording are fake.

My other comments about capitalizing proper names (nitpicky? Sure, but someone wagging a finger at someone else needs to be careful that they're not making a similar mistake), and about "Rules" that claim to cover all Coaches are still valid.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. It _proves_ how important it is to use the Quote feature.
> 
> I still haven't found any evidence that "made OUT of..." is considered grammatically incorrect. "Made of", "made from" and "made out of" seem to be used almost interchangeably. Saying "I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays" is implying that Coach bags with that creed wording are fake.
> 
> My other comments about capitalizing proper names (nitpicky? Sure, but someone wagging a finger at someone else needs to be careful that they're not making a similar mistake), and about "Rules" that claim to cover all Coaches are still valid.


I don't think "made out of" is grammatically incorrect, but the first time I saw it, I thought it was a little awkward, since "made of" would have been sufficient. Coach hasn't used that wording for a long time, so maybe they hired a professional writer to create the proper creed language!


----------



## ladyhaylin

Found at a local flea market style number please


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyhaylin said:


> Found at a local flea market style number please



Sorry, it doesn't have one - it's fake. The C pattern on the outside is wrong, it's both too large and not centered correctly. And except for some wallets, bags with Cs all over the outside should never have C or Logo linings.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Darn  it was only 1.00 lol


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Well.. hrrmph!!! I hope they were not implying that my fabulously beat-to-heck Becket that we were discussing in that post isn't real :what:
> 
> This does give me a great excuse to post updated pix of that bag after stage one of her spa treatment... still more detailing needed, but already I am saying
> 'Why, hello, Gorgeous!!'



Is that an Eames? A very appropriate lounging area for a genuine Coach!


----------



## jbennett562

whateve said:


> it is chenille pleated clutch #3584 from 2005. It originally retailed for $348.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Murphy47

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. It _proves_ how important it is to use the Quote feature.
> 
> I still haven't found any evidence that "made OUT of..." is considered grammatically incorrect. "Made of", "made from" and "made out of" seem to be used almost interchangeably. Saying "I doubt coach is as bad at grammar as this tag displays" is implying that Coach bags with that creed wording are fake.
> 
> My other comments about capitalizing proper names (nitpicky? Sure, but someone wagging a finger at someone else needs to be careful that they're not making a similar mistake), and about "Rules" that claim to cover all Coaches are still valid.



Thank you ladies for all you helpful thoughts! 
I am attempting to use the quote feature with more or less success on some posts. 
My iPhone has issues with the Purseforum app and often just posts part of what I am trying to convey. It also likes to delete letters or capitals as it feels like. 
The post I was trying to reply to was in reference to a bag a poster found in her closet and was not sure if it was real or not. 
As a proud Coach owner for the last 30 years ( I have more than 40) I am familiar with many creeds. 
Most creeds in my bags read "made from", "crafted from" or "made of". 
"Made out of" is incorrect, just as " where  are you at?"  is incorrect. If there are creeds that read such it would be surprising. 
Lastly, the missing paragraph stated the poster should authenticate as it sounded a little "off". 
I certainly am not an expert, just wanted to point a fellow bag junkie in the proper direction. 
Apologies for any typos/ misspellings here.


----------



## DemRam

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you ladies for all you helpful thoughts!
> I am attempting to use the quote feature with more or less success on some posts.
> My iPhone has issues with the Purseforum app and often just posts part of what I am trying to convey. It also likes to delete letters or capitals as it feels like.
> The post I was trying to reply to was in reference to a bag a poster found in her closet and was not sure if it was real or not.
> As a proud Coach owner for the last 30 years ( I have more than 40) I am familiar with many creeds.
> Most creeds in my bags read "made from", "crafted from" or "made of".
> "Made out of" is incorrect, just as " where  are you at?"  is incorrect. If there are creeds that read such it would be surprising.
> Lastly, the missing paragraph stated the poster should authenticate as it sounded a little "off".
> I certainly am not an expert, just wanted to point a fellow bag junkie in the proper direction.
> Apologies for any typos/ misspellings here.




I am sitting here with at least 4 vintage bags that have *"MADE OUT OF"* on the creed.  They are all authentic.

*"MADE OUT OF"* is absolutely CORRECT!

There is enough confusion.  Don't confuse the issue more!


----------



## Murphy47

Wasn't trying to confuse any one. Sorry to have offended. 
My only point ever was to suggest to the poster to authenticate. 
Certainly neither of us has every creed ever created. This is why experts are so very important. 
Have a lovely day.


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> Wasn't trying to confuse any one. Sorry to have offended.
> My only point ever was to suggest to the poster to authenticate.
> Certainly neither of us has every creed ever created. This is why experts are so very important.
> Have a lovely day.


If any of your Coach bags are from the 70's or 80's, you should see "Made out of" on the creed. It may not be the best wording, but that is what Coach used from the time they created the first creed. Since you said you've been an owner for over 30 years, I assume you've seen some of these creeds in authentic bags.


----------



## whateve

jbennett562 said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> If any of your Coach bags are from the 70's or 80's, you should see "Made out of" on the creed. It may not be the best wording, but that is what Coach used from the time they created the first creed. Since you said you've been an owner for over 30 years, I assume you've seen some of these creeds in authentic bags.



No I haven't. All my early bags state " handcrafted of specially treated leather. Made in Italy. " Followed by the serial number. 
Had I ever seen one with such wording I would never have written a thing. 
There are so many "replicas" out there it can be hard to tell real from fake. I merely intended to tell the poster to authenticate.


----------



## Hyacinth

Murphy47 said:


> No I haven't. All my early bags state " handcrafted of specially treated leather. Made in Italy. " Followed by the serial number.
> Had I ever seen one with such wording I would never have written a thing.
> There are so many "replicas" out there it can be hard to tell real from fake. I merely intended to tell the poster to authenticate.




So if your early bags are all "specially treated leather" with serial numbers and say "Made in Italy", they may be either Sheridans or Madisons and are no more than 20 years old. That's not a very wide cross-section of vintage Coaches - maybe 2-3 percent of pre-2000 production at the most. 

Sheridans say "... It is handmade of genuine full-grain leather, and is specially treated to maintain a new appearance over time...". Madisons say "It was handcrafted in Italy of a finely textured full-grain cowhide which is specially treated..." etc. I don't know which one you have but it's a miniscule sampling. And it doesn't sound exactly like the creed statement from either style.

The other 97-98 percent of vintage (at least 20 years old) Coaches usually say this:


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Is that an Eames? A very appropriate lounging area for a genuine Coach!



It's a vintage Selig.. not quite an Eames,definitely inspired by


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> It's a vintage Selig.. not quite an Eames,definitely inspired by



"Inspired by..." works in this case - gorgeous chair! And the Becket looks happy. 

I wouldn't mind curling up in a corner of that Selig myself to watch Frasier reruns!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> "Inspired by..." works in this case - gorgeous chair! And the Becket looks happy.
> 
> I wouldn't mind curling up in a corner of that Selig myself to watch Frasier reruns!



It is in mint condition, I love it!
But I admit - if I can ever justify the cost of Frasier's Eames Lounge chair (in Rosewood & Black Leather) the Selig may get relegated to the rumpus room


----------



## christinag

Could use some help identifying this early satchel - I thought it was a Broadway, but it has no shoulder strap holders. Is it the "smaller Madison" that I've heard folks refer to? 

Item details:
Black leather pre-94 satchel, In my possession
Approx size:
Length 10(top) -11(bottom) × 7h × 5.5 d
Has Interior zip pocket & slip pocket
Creed: ('made out of...' :-p) "Made in the United States" #017-5946
Double handles, no shoulder strap loops.

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> It is in mint condition, I love it!
> But I admit - if I can ever justify the cost of Frasier's Eames Lounge chair (in Rosewood & Black Leather) the Selig may get relegated to the rumpus room



Yep, that's the only one of his expensive bits of decor that I'd sell my soul for, other than maybe his wine collection. (Oh, and Martin's recliner - the DH would love it!)


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Could use some help identifying this early satchel - I thought it was a Broadway, but it has no shoulder strap holders. Is it the "smaller Madison" that I've heard folks refer to?
> 
> Item details:
> Black leather pre-94 satchel, In my possession
> Approx size:
> Length 10(top) -11(bottom) × 7h × 5.5 d
> Has Interior zip pocket & slip pocket
> Creed: ('made out of...' :-p) "Made in the United States" #017-5946
> Double handles, no shoulder strap loops.
> 
> Thanks!



No, it's actually a Classic Satchel style 9880 from 1989-1990


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> No, it's actually a Classic Satchel style 9880 from 1989-1990



Cool! I never saw one before! I so love your catalog photos, they give me something to aspire to when I'm cleaning up my strays!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Cool! I never saw one before! I so love your catalog photos, they give me something to aspire to when I'm cleaning up my strays!



It's good to know that they're helping, thanks!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> No, it's actually a Classic Satchel style 9880 from 1989-1990


I love the pictures too! This one has me curious - what does the club satchel look like?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I love the pictures too! This one has me curious - what does the club satchel look like?



Like this:


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> Like this:



I have that exact Club Satchel and love it.  Got a good deal but didn't think it would be large enough for me.  Intended to rehab and resell......BUT can't give it up!  As I get older, I tend to carry less and less.  NO BAGGAGE -- My senior motto in more ways than one !


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Like this:


Thanks! I like that one a lot!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Like this:



Waa .. I get a broken graphic for some reason.. better check my desktop, want to see it!


----------



## matdssmith

What is the name of my coach bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

matdssmith said:


> What is the name of my coach bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275781



Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

matdssmith said:


> What is the name of my coach bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275781





Hyacinth said:


> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag. Thanks!


It looks like either 1888 or 1889, which were soho twill striped totes from 2006 (?). 


They're slightly different sizes: 

1888: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...coach+1888&_nkw=coach+1888&_sacat=0&_from=R40


1889: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+1889


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like either 1888 or 1889, which were soho twill striped totes from 2006 (?).
> 
> 
> They're slightly different sizes:
> 
> 1888: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...coach+1888&_nkw=coach+1888&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> 
> 1889: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+1889



Correction: They're from 2005. 

1889 was [FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]COACH SOHO TWILL STRIPE SMALL TOTE                                                                               $198
1888 was [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]COACH SOHO TWILL STRIPE TOTE                                                                               $258[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ladyhaylin

Can someone id this. I dont gave a pic of the creed to post


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Can someone id this. I dont gave a pic of the creed to post


The wallet was probably called a signature mini wallet and the purse was called a signature demi pouch. The color combination was made in 2004 but could have been made later for factory stores. The wallet might be style #6056 and the purse might be style #6094.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Thank you


----------



## thebreat

Can anyone ID this bag for me? I'm totally new to Coach!


----------



## whateve

thebreat said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me? I'm totally new to Coach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276084
> View attachment 2276085


It's a leather Penelope satchel made for factory in 2011.


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## thebreat

whateve said:


> It's a leather Penelope satchel made for factory in 2011.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

thebreat said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## christinag

Could use some help with ID of this pre-94 bag, I should know this one -- I have a green one also - but am drawing a complete blank. 

Item details:
Brown leather zip top shoulder/crossbody bag
Has interior zip & slip pockets
Size approximately. 10.25" l x 8" h x 2.75" deep
Creed details: "Made in the United States" #000-9129

Also am wondering if anyone might know --  This bag & my 'new' Becket, both brown, are missing their hangtags -- would I be able to get brown leather replacement tags from Coach? Or do they only have the metal tags these days? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Could use some help with ID of this pre-94 bag, I should know this one -- I have a green one also - but am drawing a complete blank.
> 
> Item details:
> Brown leather zip top shoulder/crossbody bag
> Has interior zip & slip pockets
> Size approximately. 10.25" l x 8" h x 2.75" deep
> Creed details: "Made in the United States" #000-9129
> 
> Also am wondering if anyone might know --  This bag & my 'new' Becket, both brown, are missing their hangtags -- would I be able to get brown leather replacement tags from Coach? Or do they only have the metal tags these days?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's a Carlyle Bag, style 9854 from around 1990.

I doubt very much if Coach has any brown hangtags available. They seem to be only giving out metal ones.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Carlyle Bag, style 9854 from around 1990.
> 
> I doubt very much if Coach has any brown hangtags available. They seem to be only giving out metal ones.



Thank you Hyacinth! 
Darn tags. I fear I have become a 'completist' in my old age :o


_Definition of COMPLETIST
one who wants to make something (as a collection) complete_


----------



## christinag

Another one....

I have a number of the 'taller' version of this bag, this is my first of this type - would love to know the official name.

Item: Dark Navy slim satchel?
Size: 13" l x 7" h x 2.25" d
Creed details: "Made in New York City,USA", #146-8402

Thank you again!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Another one....
> 
> I have a number of the 'taller' version of this bag, this is my first of this type - would love to know the official name.
> 
> Item: Dark Navy slim satchel?
> Size: 13" l x 7" h x 2.25" d
> Creed details: "Made in New York City,USA", #146-8402
> 
> Thank you again!


I was told it was called the slim satchel compact but I have a catalog that calls it the handle clutch. The style number is 9425.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I was told it was called the slim satchel compact but I have a catalog that calls it the handle clutch. The style number is 9425.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome. How are you going to deal with those scratch marks?


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> You're welcome. How are you going to deal with those scratch marks?



I think my non-glam flash shot exaggerated the marks - I think it's from ill-applied "polish" am cleaning her right now, will see what happens


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> I think my non-glam flash shot exaggerated the marks - I think it's from ill-applied "polish" am cleaning her right now, will see what happens


I have a red bag that had deep scrapes on it and I haven't figured out how to deal with them. I sanded it some but now those parts look darker. I don't know how I'm going to get the color back.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> No, it's actually a Classic Satchel style 9880 from 1989-1990



Color question re the Classic Satchel - any thoughts appreciated.
Would it be possible that this style was made in a Gray? After cleaning this bag up, I can see that it is not black - the inside leather (back of creed pocket f.i) all looks like a true Slate Gray.. the color list from the catalog pic doesn't note Gray - does note Navy (which this is way too light to be) and Putty? (Do we have any examples of what color Putty is ?) 

The reason I ask is - I want to try to maintain / restore the original color as much as possible while spa-ing -- but I'm not sure what the heck color I am looking at on this bag. I do know it's definitely not black.. my gut is that it is gray. If my memory serves, Gray was quite the hot accessory color in the late eighties
 (tho I was a mere newborn then..NOT  ) - so perhaps it could be gray, even tho that color is not listed in the catalog pic?

Really appreciate any input on this, thank so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Color question re the Classic Satchel - any thoughts appreciated.
> Would it be possible that this style was made in a Gray? After cleaning this bag up, I can see that it is not black - the inside leather (back of creed pocket f.i) all looks like a true Slate Gray.. the color list from the catalog pic doesn't note Gray - does note Navy (which this is way too light to be) and Putty? (Do we have any examples of what color Putty is ?)
> 
> The reason I ask is - I want to try to maintain / restore the original color as much as possible while spa-ing -- but I'm not sure what the heck color I am looking at on this bag. I do know it's definitely not black.. my gut is that it is gray. If my memory serves, Gray was quite the hot accessory color in the late eighties
> (tho I was a mere newborn then..NOT  ) - so perhaps it could be gray, even tho that color is not listed in the catalog pic?
> 
> Really appreciate any input on this, thank so much!



I don't have any catalogs showing gray as a color choice during 1989-90. The last year showing any gray was Flannel Gray in 1988.

Putty is in the tan family, not black-gray. There are a few color swatches posted here but not for the years you're looking for.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-3.html#post21068477


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> I don't have any catalogs showing gray as a color choice during 1989-90. The last year showing any gray was Flannel Gray in 1988.
> 
> Putty is in the tan family, not black-gray. There are a few color swatches posted here but not for the years you're looking for.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-3.html#post21068477



Wow - those are great! Thanks, I'll bookmark that, great resource.
It really looks like the Flannel Gray, especially interior, insides of pockets etc that haven't been handled a lot.. weird!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Wow - those are great! Thanks, I'll bookmark that, great resource.
> It really looks like the Flannel Gray, especially interior, insides of pockets etc that haven't been handled a lot.. weird!



Have you given it a bath yet? I wonder if that might deepen the inside color. Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with black vintage Coach, maybe one of the other Rehab experts might know.

Keep in mind that many of those printed Hangtag color swatches aren't going to be exact.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Have you given it a bath yet? I wonder if that might deepen the inside color. Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with black vintage Coach, maybe one of the other Rehab experts might know.
> 
> Keep in mind that many of those printed Hangtag color swatches aren't going to be exact.



Yes, had a bath - thats when it really became apparent that it wasn't black. I do have (way too much) black vintage Coach - and this one is much lighter, not from fading, the color is very consistent and opaque. I've seen this with vintage Navy bags before - but this sure looks like a true gray, no real hint of blue at all.
Maybe phase 2 cleanup will reveal an answer. .  My usual motto is 'if it looks gray, its probably just dirty Navy Blue'


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Yes, had a bath - thats when it really became apparent that it wasn't black. I do have (way too much) black vintage Coach - and this one is much lighter, not from fading, the color is very consistent and opaque. I've seen this with vintage Navy bags before - but this sure looks like a true gray, no real hint of blue at all.
> Maybe phase 2 cleanup will reveal an answer. .  My usual motto is 'if it looks gray, its probably just dirty Navy Blue'


I have a faded navy blue bag that looks gray but the back of the inside pocket shows the true color.


----------



## Kikitali

Can anyone tell me if this is real?


----------



## Kikitali

Additional pic


----------



## Hyacinth

Kikitali said:


> Additional pic



The first pic would have been more than enough.

Nasty cheap tacky FAKE. If you can report it to the hosting website, please do. It's not even worth FIVE dollars, much less fifty, and if it's being sold in the US, the seller is violating Federal and state laws.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kikitali said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real?





Kikitali said:


> Additional pic


This is yet another example of Poshmark (nor its sellers) not caring whether they run a safe site. 

Seller is *dannell1987* and I don't recommend doing business with the seller OR with Poshmark.

"Someone" commented on her listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f866a11c9bc90bb30017fc

If there's a report button, please report to Poshmark!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I have a faded navy blue bag that looks gray but the back of the inside pocket shows the true color.



Right? I always check there - and on this bag, it really looks exactly perfectly gray?! 

I don't know what difference it makes in the big scheme of themes except for obsessive compulsive me hahaha.. 

Too many years of doing color checks in design & printing I think!


----------



## Akim015

What is the name for this bag? I thought it was a city bag, but the strap is different. 

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-2.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-4.jpg


----------



## whateve

Akim015 said:


> What is the name for this bag? I thought it was a city bag, but the strap is different.
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-2.jpg
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-4.jpg


It's not a city bag. Without measurements and a description of where the pockets are, I can't tell what it is. It is probably a pocket purse.


----------



## Hyacinth

Akim015 said:


> What is the name for this bag? I thought it was a city bag, but the strap is different.
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-2.jpg
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-4.jpg



Did you just ask about those at the Authenticate This Coach Forum? You might have a better chance of getting names to the styles if you posted measurements. Coach made a lot of different styles that looked alike.


----------



## sparrows1

Hi, my sister gave me this bag - is it a market tote?  I'm not sure how old it is.


----------



## Hyacinth

sparrows1 said:


> Hi, my sister gave me this bag - is it a market tote?  I'm not sure how old it is.



It's a Legacy West Market Tote from 2002.


----------



## sparrows1

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Legacy West Market Tote from 2002.



Thank you!!


----------



## Akim015

whateve said:


> It's not a city bag. Without measurements and a description of where the pockets are, I can't tell what it is. It is probably a pocket purse.



I'll measure it tomorrow and try to take a better picture also.


----------



## Akim015

Hyacinth said:


> Did you just ask about those at the Authenticate This Coach Forum? You might have a better chance of getting names to the styles if you posted measurements. Coach made a lot of different styles that looked alike.



Yes I did, I found them at my Goodwill with a pile of no name bags and was hoping I caught a great deal. I will take measurements tomorrow and post them!


----------



## Hyacinth

Akim015 said:


> Yes I did, I found them at my Goodwill with a pile of no name bags and was hoping I caught a great deal. I will take measurements tomorrow and post them!



Thanks, there are at least 2 different styles it could be and there's no way to tell without measurements or as Whateve mentioned, a full description of the location and style of the pockets. 

Any time a name is needed for an older style, we usually need measurements.


----------



## Akim015

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, there are at least 2 different styles it could be and there's no way to tell without measurements or as Whateve mentioned, a full description of the location and style of the pockets.
> 
> Any time a name is needed for an older style, we usually need measurements.



I appreciate the hard work that you do to help so many of us out with finding the style names and authenticating. Thank you all very much. 

Okay, the purse is approx 11.5" in length and 7" high. It's about 2.5" wide. There is one slip pocket in the front of the bag and a zippered poket inside. 
Not sure if I described it properly, there's a photo of the bag with a picture of the outer pocket. 

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-6.jpg


----------



## Hyacinth

Akim015 said:


> I appreciate the hard work that you do to help so many of us out with finding the style names and authenticating. Thank you all very much.
> 
> Okay, the purse is approx 11.5" in length and 7" high. It's about 2.5" wide. There is one slip pocket in the front of the bag and a zippered poket inside.
> Not sure if I described it properly, there's a photo of the bag with a picture of the outer pocket.
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d79/akim015/Coach/image-6.jpg



Then it's a Convertible Clutch, style 9635. The Pocket Purse looks just like it on the outside but is smaller.


----------



## Akim015

Hyacinth said:


> Then it's a Convertible Clutch, style 9635. The Pocket Purse looks just like it on the outside but is smaller.



Thank you Hyacinth! It's been a brain teaser, I thought it was a city bag and couldn't find one that looked like it so I knew I was wrong.


----------



## whateve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151093986735&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

Do you know what this is?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151093986735&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> Do you know what this is?



It's a Bancroft Brief


----------



## noshoepolish

BTW, Bancrofts are very nice bags.  I sold one a while ago and recently won another one.  The one in that listing is not in too good of shape.

I have a British Tan one.  It could be carried as a large handbag.

Can you imagine finding one in red?



whateve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151093986735&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> Do you know what this is?


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Bancroft Brief


Thank you!


noshoepolish said:


> BTW, Bancrofts are very nice bags.  I sold one a while ago and recently won another one.  The one in that listing is not in too good of shape.
> 
> I have a British Tan one.  It could be carried as a large handbag.
> 
> Can you imagine finding one in red?


Red would be awesome!


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Red would be awesome!



BTW I am keeping the one I just got.


----------



## christinag

This is today's what-the-heck question.. not pressing - but thought perhaps someone here may have seen this before. 

I have an NYC era Basic Bag - which I had mentioned in an earlier post as being 'distressed' - that is really puzzling me. The more I've looked at it, the more I am certain that it's not actually distressed, but was simply made of an unfinished, raw piece of leather.
Did Coach ever do this - intentionally? 

The surface throughout, everywhere, including piping, strap holders & the pocket inside has a soft velvety matte finish, not like any of my Coach bags from that era (or any other era for that matter ) almost like a chamois skin. It's actually very lovely to the touch - you just want to pet it, and the look is quite different from my other Basic bags.

I'm not sure if this finish will show up in my photos - shot them on a black background in order to possibly enhance the visibility of the surface texture.

Another unique thing (unrelated I'm sure, but also something I've not seen before) is that the back of the pocket shows 2 repairs that were obviously made to the skin prior to assembly - these repairs do not show thru on the inside of the pocket.

Would really appreciate any thoughts / ideas / previous sightings? on this.
Thanks as always


----------



## christinag

noshoepolish said:


> BTW, Bancrofts are very nice bags.  I sold one a while ago and recently won another one.  The one in that listing is not in too good of shape.
> 
> I have a British Tan one.  It could be carried as a large handbag.
> 
> Can you imagine finding one in red?



Oh my.. what a great looking style - now I'm going to be trying to track one down.. 
in Red? I'd faint!


----------



## whateve

What is this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151094970133&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151094970133&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



No idea, and the creed pics aren't any help. Can anyone read the serial number?


----------



## noshoepolish

I would compare it to the Baxter, but larger.  It is very sturdy, made of the same thick leather and will stand on it's own.



christinag said:


> Oh my.. what a great looking style - now I'm going to be trying to track one down..
> in Red? I'd faint!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> What is this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151094970133&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I sure don't know but it's a great looking little bag.  I love the wide strap.


----------



## paulina1234

whateve said:


> What is this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151094970133&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I saw an auction for this one before and it was called "wilma"


----------



## Hyacinth

paulina1234 said:


> I saw an auction for this one before and it was called "wilma"



Can't find that in my files.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> What is this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151094970133&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160





Hyacinth said:


> No idea, and the creed pics aren't any help. Can anyone read the serial number?





Hyacinth said:


> Can't find that in my files.


The seller told me the number is A9M-9030.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The seller told me the number is A9M-9030.



"9030" isn't in my files, and I can't find any others with that number except for a currently-listed fake with a too-short serial number and a creed that says "scrtches" - if anyone can report the fake please do:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item51a8a756fa

The one with the A9M- prefix is probably ok but I just don't have any information on it. "Wilma" sounds like an odd name for Coach to use in the late 1990s though, it wasn't exactly a popular girls name and the only Wilma I ever heard of was Flintstone. But Number 9031 was a Wendie Zip, so anything's possible. Maybe some Coach bigwig had a mom named Wilma.

The bag looks genuine, and the magnetic snap is the same kind used by Coach, there's just no record of it unless someone can find it in a catalog. The best thing to do is just save the photos and wait for more information to turn up.

(Off to look through a few more catalogs.)


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> "9030" isn't in my files, and I can't find any others with that number except for a currently-listed fake with a too-short serial number and a creed that says "scrtches" - if anyone can report the fake please do:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item51a8a756fa
> 
> The one with the A9M- prefix is probably ok but I just don't have any information on it. "Wilma" sounds like an odd name for Coach to use in the late 1990s though, it wasn't exactly a popular girls name and the only Wilma I ever heard of was Flintstone. But Number 9031 was a Wendie Zip, so anything's possible. Maybe some Coach bigwig had a mom named Wilma.
> 
> The bag looks genuine, and the magnetic snap is the same kind used by Coach, there's just no record of it unless someone can find it in a catalog. The best thing to do is just save the photos and wait for more information to turn up.
> 
> (Off to look through a few more catalogs.)


Thanks. It's a mystery.


----------



## JOODLZ

Hyacinth said:


> No idea, and the creed pics aren't any help. Can anyone read the serial number?



Looks like A9M 8080 to me.


----------



## Hyacinth

JOODLZ said:


> Looks like A9M 8080 to me.



Thanks, but there's no record of that either. There aren't any purses at all that start with 80**.


----------



## VickiMcB

Isn't this item the PARK COLLECTION Woven Zip Around Wallet?  It's not a KRISTEN WOVEN as advertised... am I crazy?

Not my ad.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...8-/221254997761?pt=Wallet&hash=item3383d35701


----------



## BeenBurned

never mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

VickiMcB said:


> Isn't this item the PARK COLLECTION Woven Zip Around Wallet?  It's not a KRISTEN WOVEN as advertised... am I crazy?
> 
> Not my ad.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...8-/221254997761?pt=Wallet&hash=item3383d35701


Ugh. Got it. It's parker woven leather zip around, style 49434.

It's similar to the madison leather woven accordion wallet, style 49195. 

In the above listing, she refers to a kisslock which is incorrect. It's a turnlock.


----------



## bestrdh

Can someone tell me what this bag is called?  I like it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-Leath...oQGn2CG0dKClT9t1LpAWo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

bestrdh said:


> Can someone tell me what this bag is called?  I like it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-Leath...oQGn2CG0dKClT9t1LpAWo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I think it is style # 18621 and is called Madison Leather Flap Carryall. I think it is from 2011.


----------



## Hyacinth

VickiMcB said:


> Isn't this item the PARK COLLECTION Woven Zip Around Wallet?  It's not a KRISTEN WOVEN as advertised... am I crazy?
> 
> Not my ad.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...8-/221254997761?pt=Wallet&hash=item3383d35701



I don't see where it says Kristin?


----------



## DalGal

Hoping someone out there will know the name of this bag. It doesn't have a creed patch. TIA


----------



## whateve

DalGal said:


> Hoping someone out there will know the name of this bag. It doesn't have a creed patch. TIA


Surprisingly, this is called a Poppy Leather Bean Bag. I think the style number is 45507.


----------



## DalGal

whateve said:


> Surprisingly, this is called a Poppy Leather Bean Bag. I think the style number is 45507.


 
That is too funny! Thanks for the help.


----------



## whateve

DalGal said:


> That is too funny! Thanks for the help.


You're welcome!


----------



## ElizabethB

Can someone please tell me ......Is this a Hamilton Flap or a Hampton's Flap ??  Style #12606........ or something altogether different??  TIA ~


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Can someone please tell me ......Is this a Hamilton Flap or a Hampton's Flap ??  Style #12606........ or something altogether different??  TIA ~
> 
> View attachment 2287805
> View attachment 2287806



I'm one of those who's still trying to figure that out. 

The price tags usually just said "HML FLAP" or something like that but to me is a Hamptons-style buckle and those styles were outlet-only and the Hampton line by that time was mainly an outlet line. I just figured HML was Hamptons Leather. I had the same style in dark green and the receipt was just abbreviated HML.

I'd love to hear more opinions, and to see some photos showing the actual name since I've never actually seen the full name "Hamilton" used anywhere by Coach. But I'll probably keep calling them Hamptons, just because I'm stubborn.


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> I'm one of those who's still trying to figure that out.
> 
> The price tags usually just said "HML FLAP" or something like that but to me is a Hamptons-style buckle and those styles were outlet-only and the Hampton line by that time was mainly an outlet line. I just figured HML was Hamptons Leather. I had the same style in dark green and the receipt was just abbreviated HML.
> 
> I'd love to hear more opinions, and to see some photos showing the actual name since I've never actually seen the full name "Hamilton" used anywhere by Coach. But I'll probably keep calling them Hamptons, just because I'm stubborn.


Assuming these 2 listings for Hamilton Flaps are authentic, both made in 2008 around the same time frame, then it would stand to reason that 12606 would be a Hampton Flap.  I doubt Coach would run 2 styles with the same name in the same year.   

Listing #251248178866
Seller:  wearforless_7
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hamil...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7f8ef6b2

Listing #261244605802
Seller:  summerstar
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hamil...802?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd364556a

Yet again, I also notice that model 13085 and 13957 were both run in 2009 and are both referred to as Hamilton Flaps...............  I'm more confused now than ever.  Opinions and/or thoughts??


----------



## whateve

ElizabethB said:


> Assuming these 2 listings for Hamilton Flaps are authentic, both made in 2008 around the same time frame, then it would stand to reason that 12606 would be a Hampton Flap.  I doubt Coach would run 2 styles with the same name in the same year.
> 
> Listing #251248178866
> Seller:  wearforless_7
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hamil...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7f8ef6b2
> 
> Listing #261244605802
> Seller:  summerstar
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hamil...802?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd364556a
> 
> Yet again, I also notice that model 13085 and 13957 were both run in 2009 and are both referred to as Hamilton Flaps...............  I'm more confused now than ever.  Opinions and/or thoughts??


If it helps, my Hamptons Weekend bag has it abbreviated as HMW on the tag, so HML could stand for Hamptons Leather. Just because a seller refers to it as Hamilton doesn't make it true.


----------



## ElizabethB

duplicate entry


----------



## ElizabethB

whateve said:


> If it helps, my Hamptons Weekend bag has it abbreviated as HMW on the tag, so HML could stand for Hamptons Leather. Just because a seller refers to it as Hamilton doesn't make it true.


True enough.   Can you clarify the correct name and style #'s for 13085  & 13957.  They pop up all the time,  but it would be nice to  correctly identify them in the future. Thanks for your help.


----------



## whateve

ElizabethB said:


> True enough.   Can you clarify the correct name and style #'s for 13085  & 13957.  They pop up all the time,  but it would be nice to  correctly identify them in the future. Thanks for your help.


I am almost positive they were never called Hamiltons. You'll notice no one makes that mistake with the fabric version. If there was never a full price version, there wouldn't be a catalog available with the official name. IMO, they were called Hampton's Leather Flaps.


----------



## christinag

Would appreciate some help with the name of this older small handbag, #9043 - in my possession..

Thanks as always!


----------



## christinag

And another one... The real name of this flap close double strap shoulder bag - style #9808
 ( I call it "MINE" )

Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Would appreciate some help with the name of this older small handbag, #9043 - in my possession..
> 
> Thanks as always!


I have one in almost every color! This is the geometric bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *ElizabethB* 

                              Can someone please tell me ......Is this a Hamilton Flap or a  Hampton's Flap ??  Style #12606........ or something altogether  different??  TIA ~

Attachment 2287805Attachment 2287806




Hyacinth said:


> I'm one of those who's still trying to figure that out.
> 
> The price tags usually just said "HML FLAP" or something like that but to me is a Hamptons-style buckle and those styles were outlet-only and the Hampton line by that time was mainly an outlet line. I just figured HML was Hamptons Leather. I had the same style in dark green and the receipt was just abbreviated HML.
> 
> I'd love to hear more opinions, and to see some photos showing the actual name since I've never actually seen the full name "Hamilton" used anywhere by Coach. But I'll probably keep calling them Hamptons, just because I'm stubborn.


I think Hyacinth is on to something with her assumption is that the "L" is for Hamptons *L*eather. I had a bag that had HML on the tag and I'd heard of "hamilton" and described it as such.

But I just found one of my own pictures of a tag from a Hamptons *W*atercolor tote and the abbreviation on that tag is *HMW.

ETA:* I just saw Whateve's post so now I'm even more clueless than before: 





whateve said:


> If it helps, my Hamptons Weekend bag has it  abbreviated as HMW on the tag, so HML could stand for Hamptons Leather.  Just because a seller refers to it as Hamilton doesn't make it  true.



So this is another example of Coach's inconsistency?


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> And another one... The real name of this flap close double strap shoulder bag - style #9808
> ( I call it "MINE" )
> 
> Thanks again!


I have this one too! It's an equestrian flap shopper.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethB*
> 
> Can someone please tell me ......Is this a Hamilton Flap or a  Hampton's Flap ??  Style #12606........ or something altogether  different??  TIA ~
> 
> Attachment 2287805Attachment 2287806
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hyacinth is on to something with her assumption is that the "L" is for Hamptons *L*eather. I had a bag that had HML on the tag and I'd heard of "hamilton" and described it as such.
> 
> But I just found one of my own pictures of a tag from a Hamptons *W*atercolor tote and the abbreviation on that tag is *HMW.*


I have a Hampton's Weekend that also has the code HMW.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a Hampton's Weekend that also has the code HMW.


Yes, I saw your post after posting mine. I edited and added that now I'm even more confused. 

But as we always say, the most consistent thing about Coach is its inconsistency.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I saw your post after posting mine. I edited and added that now I'm even more confused.
> 
> But as we always say, the most consistent thing about Coach is its inconsistency.


Maybe your watercolor tote was part of the Hampton's Weekend collection?

What do you think it says on this tag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Navy-Hampton-Signature-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-F19778-NWT-/111115122940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19defa38fc&nma=true&si=ZGX9od%252BvUhvfQtj27P5ZMdUiRAw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 
ETA: I just found a signature one that says HMP on the tag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-F1397...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd4502842


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe your watercolor tote was part of the Hampton's Weekend collection?
> 
> What do you think it says on this tag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Navy-Hampton-Signature-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-F19778-NWT-/111115122940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19defa38fc&nma=true&si=ZGX9od%252BvUhvfQtj27P5ZMdUiRAw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ETA: I just found a signature one that says HMP on the tag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-F1397...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd4502842


And here's a tag that spells out "Hamptons." Both are the same style with the name spelled out. 

One was a store-made tag and the other original. Obviously, they don't always abbreviate.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I have one in almost every color! This is the geometric bag.



Thank you so much !!
-- OOH colors! I've got an apple green one, too!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> I have this one too! It's an equestrian flap shopper.



Love it!! Thanks a zillion!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethB*
> 
> Can someone please tell me ......Is this a Hamilton Flap or a  Hampton's Flap ??  Style #12606........ or something altogether  different??  TIA ~
> 
> Attachment 2287805Attachment 2287806
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hyacinth is on to something with her assumption is that the "L" is for Hamptons *L*eather. I had a bag that had HML on the tag and I'd heard of "hamilton" and described it as such.
> 
> But I just found one of my own pictures of a tag from a Hamptons *W*atercolor tote and the abbreviation on that tag is *HMW.
> 
> ETA:* I just saw Whateve's post so now I'm even more clueless than before:
> 
> So this is another example of Coach's inconsistency?



I think HMW was Hamptons Weekend. They carried that name over to the outlet styles from the FP Hamptons bags from the early and mid-2000s. All the Hamptons prints and fabric bags I've found at the outlet always had HMW tags.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Maybe your watercolor tote was part of the Hampton's Weekend collection?
> 
> What do you think it says on this tag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Navy-Hampton-Signature-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-F19778-NWT-/111115122940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19defa38fc&nma=true&si=ZGX9od%252BvUhvfQtj27P5ZMdUiRAw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ETA: I just found a signature one that says HMP on the tag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-F1397...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd4502842



I had the pebbled leather version of the same bag, 13957. I didn't save the tag but the receipt showed HML. 

I think Coach changed the abbreviation just to confuse us. And it worked!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thank you so much !!
> -- OOH colors! I've got an apple green one, too!


Yep, this was the bag that started my near vintage obsession! I have white, green, yellow, red and orange.



christinag said:


> Love it!! Thanks a zillion!


You're welcome!


----------



## skeptik

http://******/1ezDPFp

http://******/1ezEeaE

http://******/1ezEZRc

Feeling blue! A quick check on these would be so appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

skeptik said:


> http://******/1ezDPFp
> 
> http://******/1ezEeaE
> 
> http://******/1ezEZRc
> 
> Feeling blue! A quick check on these would be so appreciated.
> Thanks!



Are you looking for names or authentications? Please be sure you're posting in the right thread.

1- fake

2 - Medium Framed Purse IF it's genuine, we need to see the creed.

3- we need to see the creed to authenticate OR identify


----------



## skeptik

Hyacinth said:


> Are you looking for names or authentications? Please be sure you're posting in the right thread.
> 
> 1- fake
> 
> 2 - Medium Framed Purse IF it's genuine, we need to see the creed.
> 
> 3- we need to see the creed to authenticate OR identify


Was looking for authentication. Will write for creed stamps but am a bit suspect as they did not post them. Seems shady to me when they don't----

Thanks very much!! xx


----------



## BeenBurned

skeptik said:


> http://******/1ezEZRc
> 
> Feeling blue! A quick check on these would be so appreciated.
> Thanks!





Hyacinth said:


> Are you looking for names or authentications? Please be sure you're posting in the right thread.
> 
> 
> 3- we need to see the creed to authenticate OR identify


 ^^^ This one does show the creed in the last picture. YOu need to scroll and mouse over to enlarge. It's authentic, style 7592.

*ETA:* Neither seller has a lot of experience selling designer items so rather than being shady or hiding something, I suspect it's more a case of not knowing what needs to be shown. JMHO.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ This one does show the creed in the last picture. YOu need to scroll and mouse over to enlarge. It's authentic, style 7592.



Whoops! Sorry about that!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Whoops! Sorry about that!


No problem. You're the one whose eyes are usually better than mine!


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> No idea, and the creed pics aren't any help. Can anyone read the serial number?


The mystery will unfold.  I was the successful bidder (the only bidder) on this bag, so I will post pictures when it's received.  The more I looked at it, the more the bottom feet looked like those on my Belmont Satchel, whose style #is 9088, so I took a chance.  It's looks like a darling little bag.

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151094970133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> The mystery will unfold.  I was the successful bidder (the only bidder) on this bag, so I will post pictures when it's received.  The more I looked at it, the more the bottom feet looked like those on my Belmont Satchel, whose style #is 9088, so I took a chance.  It's looks like a darling little bag.
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151094970133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Congratulations! Please post photos here when you receive it, especially the creed and any hardware or buckles it has, or any unusual leather details. Sometimes you can guess at a "family" connection from those small details.


----------



## whateve

ElizabethB said:


> The mystery will unfold.  I was the successful bidder (the only bidder) on this bag, so I will post pictures when it's received.  The more I looked at it, the more the bottom feet looked like those on my Belmont Satchel, whose style #is 9088, so I took a chance.  It's looks like a darling little bag.
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151094970133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Congratulations! It looks adorable!


----------



## Jessi319

I believe this is from the Sheridan line, but can't find another sample of this bag to know what it is actually called.    I love it tho'!   it is similar in shape and dimensions to the #5230 Lightweights Shoulder Brief.  

Dimensions are about 15.5" W x 11" H x 4" D  and straps drop at 12"























THANKS !!


----------



## Axdst

Hi, I'm posting a pic of a coach wristlet that I'm looking for, but I'm pretty sure it's a fake..does anyone know what collection it is imitating? I remember I seen a coach wristlet just like this years ago, except the "C"s were much smaller and more were repeated..anyone have information on it?


----------



## Hyacinth

Axdst said:


> Hi, I'm posting a pic of a coach wristlet that I'm looking for, but I'm pretty sure it's a fake..does anyone know what collection it is imitating? I remember I seen a coach wristlet just like this years ago, except the "C"s were much smaller and more were repeated..anyone have information on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294016



It's a ripoff of almost all the Sig C wristlets. Coach hasn't used Cs that size so it's really not imitating anything. If you search Ebay or any other site for Coach Signature Wristlet you'll find dozens, if not hundreds of them.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> I believe this is from the Sheridan line, but can't find another sample of this bag to know what it is actually called.    I love it tho'!   it is similar in shape and dimensions to the #5230 Lightweights Shoulder Brief.
> 
> Dimensions are about 15.5" W x 11" H x 4" D  and straps drop at 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS !!



There have been 2 extra-large Sheridan Totes that I know of but neither of them have that outside pocket.


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> There have been 2 extra-large Sheridan Totes that I know of but neither of them have that outside pocket.



since this is identical in other details to my other Sheridan stuff,  I can't imagine it not being real??   Ironically, there is another identical one being sold on ebay right now at this link:]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181193639082
hmmm.


----------



## cbrandon

Could someone please authenticate a bag for me? The ID number for the bag is supposed to be C06Q-40195.
 I tried uploading a picture but I don't know if the picture took.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbrandon said:


> Could someone please authenticate a bag for me? The ID number for the bag is supposed to be C06Q-40195.
> I tried uploading a picture but I don't know if the picture took.


The bag is fake. Did you purchase it online? Is there a link? 

In the future, please post authenticity questions here. Include the information requested in the first post of the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## cbrandon

CO6Q-40915 is the correct id number sorry


----------



## cbrandon

Oh, Im sorry! Im new and I didn't see that thread. The item is listed on a facebook swap and talk site so this is the only information I have on it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessi319 said:


> since this is identical in other details to my other Sheridan stuff,  I can't imagine it not being real??   Ironically, there is another identical one being sold on ebay right now at this link:]
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181193639082
> hmmm.



Every detail looks genuine. Apparently it's just a style that never made it into any catalog I have, and I don't have that many.

Maybe Coach decided that the line didn't need three large totes AND a briefcase.


----------



## Hyacinth

cbrandon said:


> CO6Q-40915 is the correct id number sorry



Not only are the details of the bag fake, but the details and codes in the serial number don't match that bag either. Not even close.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbrandon said:


> CO6Q-40915 is the correct id number sorry





cbrandon said:


> Oh, Im sorry! Im new and I didn't see that thread. The item is listed on a facebook swap and talk site so this is the only information I have on it.


The serial number doesn't make a difference. The style isn't Coach and the lining is only on fakes. There's nothing right about that bag with the exception that they spelled "Coach" correctly on the front button.


----------



## cbrandon

Okay, thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

Coach used Hamilton and Hamptons.  I used to see Hamilton written out on price tags,  I never used Hamilton because most people are not familiar with the word Hamilton.  Maybe Hamilton was used on outlet specific bags?


----------



## cgp6681

Hi! I'm new to the site. I also am trying to help a dear friend of mine put her bags on a site to sell but have come across not knowing what the bags are. She wants to be fair in the pricing of these bags. These are the bag numbers: (1) 804-1929 (2) E4D-9929 (3)A0P-9405 (4) H3S-9541 (5) H0D-9211 (6) D3S-9524 (7) 0103-002 (8) 524-0821.
Bag (2) missing Coach tag


----------



## whateve

cgp6681 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site. I also am trying to help a dear friend of mine put her bags on a site to sell but have come across not knowing what the bags are. She wants to be fair in the pricing of these bags. These are the bag numbers: (1) 804-1929 (2) E4D-9929 (3)A0P-9405 (4) H3S-9541 (5) H0D-9211 (6) D3S-9524 (7) 0103-002 (8) 524-0821.
> Bag (2) missing Coach tag


The all-numeric serial numbers don't tell us what kind of bag they are. For those we need the measurements and more details. We can't tell you if they are authentic without seeing the creeds and more pictures. The first one looks like a Courier pouch. Number 7 and 8 I can't identify without measurements. Is the strap on Number 7 removable? What pockets, inside and out, are there? Does Number 8 have feet on the bottom?


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181192357987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What is the bag with the snaps at the ends of the zipper?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181192357987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> What is the bag with the snaps at the ends of the zipper?



I think it's a Carson Zip, style 9939 from 1993


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's a Carson Zip, style 9939 from 1993


Thanks!


----------



## Jessi319

Hyacinth said:


> Every detail looks genuine. Apparently it's just a style that never made it into any catalog I have, and I don't have that many.
> 
> Maybe Coach decided that the line didn't need three large totes AND a briefcase.



  thank you!  Well, I wondered about the catalog pic since I've collected a few catalog pics including a bit of sheridan stuff, and was baffled when I saw this one for sale!  My instincts said "wow, that's a beauty, and looks good".


----------



## nihash

Not sure if this is right place...let me know and I can move!
I saw this woman carrying a mff coach patent black tote...it had the letters coach in cursive on the outside and had a floral lining..looked all over on eBay but didn't see it..Does anyone know what bag this is?thanks!


----------



## Zuggy

I can't read the serial number.  Anyone know the name of this bag?  What year is it from and is it a MFF bag?  TIA!!

Wow those pics posted much larger than I was able to get them.  Looks like 17186 with an F.  So I guess I need the name if anyone can help.  TIA,A!!


----------



## ladyhaylin

The serial is k1169-f17186


----------



## BeenBurned

Zuggy said:


> I can't read the serial number.  Anyone know the name of this bag?  What year is it from and is it a MFF bag?  TIA!!
> 
> Wow those pics posted much larger than I was able to get them.  Looks like 17186 with an F.  So I guess I need the name if anyone can help.  TIA,A!!


never mind. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/help-find-coach-item-77419-177.html#post25186851


----------



## Zuggy

BeenBurned said:


> never mind.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/help-find-coach-item-77419-177.html#post25186851


Seriously??  I can't stop laughing....thanks for that!


----------



## Nekolassa

Calling all Cashin Experts! 

Ladies, I found this lovely treasure and think it's a Cashin simply b/c of the lining, but can someone help ID this bag for me! Any other info is greatly appreciated also. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/38070190101...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2635wt_1141


----------



## noshoepolish

Nice find



Nekolassa said:


> Calling all Cashin Experts!
> 
> Ladies, I found this lovely treasure and think it's a Cashin simply b/c of the lining, but can someone help ID this bag for me! Any other info is greatly appreciated also.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38070190101...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2635wt_1141


----------



## Nekolassa

noshoepolish said:


> Nice find


 
Thanks, not really my style so I don't plan on keeping it, but I want info about it


----------



## Nekolassa

This one also please, Can someone tell me if this is truly a Cashin Clutch.  I totally don't care if it is or not or whether it's just a Cashin design (I love the clutch), I ask b/c I've seen this clutches listed for like $300 plus.  Just curious to know whether it is truly a  Cashin.  

Can someone help me ID it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/11114445492...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_483wt_1171


----------



## Hyacinth

Nekolassa said:


> This one also please, Can someone tell me if this is truly a Cashin Clutch.  I totally don't care if it is or not or whether it's just a Cashin design (I love the clutch), I ask b/c I've seen this clutches listed for like $300 plus.  Just curious to know whether it is truly a  Cashin.
> 
> Can someone help me ID it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/11114445492...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_483wt_1171



Since it has a creed and serial number I doubt very much if it's a Cashin-era bag. Cashin left Coach some time around 1974 and most iterms with creeds don't seem to be any older than late 70s-early 80s. Coach used a lot of her design ideas on their own designs after she left Coach.


----------



## Nekolassa

Thanks Hyacinth, what I figured!


----------



## beastmaster

Could someone tell me if this is authentic or not?  I've been told its not b/c the tag is metal and Coach doesn't make a bag without the C pattern either inside or outside.  I have seen this  style bag sold on eBay.  

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

beastmaster said:


> View attachment 2304773
> View attachment 2304775
> View attachment 2304776
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is authentic or not?  I've been told its not b/c the tag is metal and Coach doesn't make a bag without the C pattern either inside or outside.  I have seen this  style bag sold on eBay.
> 
> Thank you!


The bag is authentic. Don't listen to whoever is telling you those things. They don't know a thing about Coach. Coach has used metal hangtags. There are very few authentic Coach bags with the C pattern on the inside, but there are tons of fakes like that. A large portion of Coach bags don't have C's. Coach started out making all leather bags - no C pattern on those. They still make leather bags without C's.


----------



## beastmaster

whateve said:


> The bag is authentic. Don't listen to whoever is telling you those things. They don't know a thing about Coach. Coach has used metal hangtags. There are very few authentic Coach bags with the C pattern on the inside, but there are tons of fakes like that. A large portion of Coach bags don't have C's. Coach started out making all leather bags - no C pattern on those. They still make leather bags without C's.






THANK YOU!!

They also told me that the Creed numbers were not long enough.   I bought this bag from someone then I turned around and sold it for a huge profit that I was not expecting but when I was told it was fake, I felt bad.  Just wanted to get more input


----------



## whateve

beastmaster said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> They also told me that the Creed numbers were not long enough.   I bought this bag from someone then I turned around and sold it for a huge profit that I was not expecting but when I was told it was fake, I felt bad.  Just wanted to get more input


You're welcome. For more information about identifying authentic Coach, read these guides: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

Or post any questions here.


----------



## Sicy

Can someone tell me the NAME of this bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BonBonz

Sicy said:


> Can someone tell me the NAME of this bag? Thank you in advance.



Siggy Daisy tote


----------



## Nekolassa

I'm confused and wanted some insight. Did the courier bag come in two different sizes, I have three courier bags and they're all the same size even my one with a metal tag, so I recently acquired a nubuc or tan one and it's much smaller? Help is this another bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, even the buckles are smaller and both have 80'd creeds??? The brown one is much wider and taller


----------



## whateve

Nekolassa said:


> I'm confused and wanted some insight. Did the courier bag come in two different sizes, I have three courier bags and they're all the same size even my one with a metal tag, so I recently acquired a nubuc or tan one and it's much smaller? Help is this another bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305261
> View attachment 2305263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even the buckles are smaller and both have 80'd creeds??? The brown one is much wider and taller


I'm pretty sure it did because in my catalog style #8920 is referred to as a large courier pouch, with measurements of 10 x 10 x 5.


----------



## Nekolassa

Here's another pic with my other couriers...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, you can clearly see the tan one is smaller and less wide.


----------



## xcindychen

i am curious, i have purchase several coach bags before but i just got one with the dustbag that says "new york" underneath it. is it a special bag?? or just the same thing?


----------



## Nekolassa

Thanks whateve now I need to get this one in the larger size, this is too small sigh


----------



## michaelabp

Hi there,please help..
ID THIS COACH BAG
Thanks!!
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=208114329354544&l=d2d09c8351


----------



## michaelabp

PLEASE SEE THE LINK
I can't upload the file, it always says UPLOAD FAILED

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=208114329354544&l=d2d09c8351


----------



## michaelabp

Please ID this coach bag. Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

michaelabp said:


> View attachment 2305700
> 
> 
> Please ID this coach bag. Thank you very much!



That bag is fake. Sorry.


----------



## legacylvr

I'd like to ID this- I believe a Bleecker "belt bag"? or hip bag?  anyone have an idea of the style number, year and original retail on this? super cute! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Nekolassa said:


> Thanks whateve now I need to get this one in the larger size, this is too small sigh


You're welcome. I've never seen the small size. They must not have made too many of them.


----------



## Sicy

BonBonz said:


> Siggy Daisy tote



Thank you very much!


----------



## legacylvr

legacylvr said:


> I'd like to ID this- I believe a Bleecker "belt bag"? or hip bag?  anyone have an idea of the style number, year and original retail on this? super cute! Thanks!



Bumping- anyone have any info? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

legacylvr said:


> Bumping- anyone have any info? Thanks!



It's not in my files, sorry.


----------



## xcindychen

xcindychen said:


> i am curious, i have purchase several coach bags before but i just got one with the dustbag that says "new york" underneath it. is it a special bag?? or just the same thing?



someone please answer


----------



## whateve

xcindychen said:


> someone please answer


I have a ton of dustbags and I've forgotten which ones go with which bags. I do have several that say New York. I never noticed it before and I don't know what bags they came with. Some are off-white bags with brown writing. It is on the newest bags too, the white ones with the red writing. It isn't anything special. They keep changing the bags.


----------



## Oleic

please post some pictures using your coach poppy collection, i really want to purchase one, and id like to see what are the designs available and how they looked like when carried


----------



## whateve

Oleic said:


> please post some pictures using your coach poppy collection, i really want to purchase one, and id like to see what are the designs available and how they looked like when carried


Check out here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...your-coach-poppy-line-pieces-here-458549.html
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/the-poppy-love-club-come-admin-and-join-486333.html
For current designs, you can look at Coach.com, and then do a forum search by style number or name.


----------



## Oleic

whateve said:


> Check out here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...your-coach-poppy-line-pieces-here-458549.html
> and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/the-poppy-love-club-come-admin-and-join-486333.html
> For current designs, you can look at Coach.com, and then do a forum search by style number or name.



 Thanks so much


----------



## Oleic

whateve said:


> Check out here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...your-coach-poppy-line-pieces-here-458549.html
> and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/the-poppy-love-club-come-admin-and-join-486333.html
> For current designs, you can look at Coach.com, and then do a forum search by style number or name.


Thanks sis


----------



## whateve

Oleic said:


> Thanks so much





Oleic said:


> Thanks sis


You're welcome!


----------



## Ishop4me

One more and I'm done- 
This from a local seller- the link to the item is :
http://www.lejeuneyardsales.com/i/38070264 

Helen's legacy
I'm not sure about the numbers and the strap has Silvertoned eyes/rivets/buckles are Brass unless the strap has been switched?

These are the pics:
http://s750.photobucket.com/user/Emailpattymoore/library/

Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## magen06

So sorry to do this, but I checked the reference library and can't seem to find the information I need.  Can anyone identify the name and number for this fob?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## KatK

I can't identify it but I can tell you that I have the same fob, it was my first of many, many fobs.  I think I have had it for about eight years.


----------



## magen06

I saw a few of them in the fob reference thread, but they were always in group shots and the person never identified anything individually.


----------



## codegirl

I know the denim one like this is style #92258 and I believe it's called the daisy flower charm.  

ETA - Here's an ended listing for one that looks like your pic and says it's style #94051, but it's without tags so I can't be sure they have the number right - NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

HTH!


----------



## Ishop4me

Ishop4me said:


> One more and I'm done-
> This from a local seller- the link to the item is :
> http://www.lejeuneyardsales.com/i/38070264
> 
> Helen's legacy
> I'm not sure about the numbers and the strap has Silvertoned eyes/rivets/buckles are Brass unless the strap has been switched?
> 
> These are the pics:
> http://s750.photobucket.com/user/Emailpattymoore/library/
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time



Well Oops-this was supposed to be posted on the "Authentic Board" sorry


----------



## magen06

Thanks so much!  That's the best lead I've had


----------



## Hyacinth

magen06 said:


> So sorry to do this, but I checked the reference library and can't seem to find the information I need.  Can anyone identify the name and number for this fob?  Thank you in advance!



It's the Signature Daisy Charm in Brass/Multi, style 94051 from around 2008, give or take a year.


----------



## magen06

Hyacinth said:


> It's the Signature Daisy Charm in Brass/Multi, style 94051 from around 2008, give or take a year.



Thank you Hyacinth! That helps tremendously.


----------



## BeenBurned

magen06 said:


> So sorry to do this, but I checked the reference library and can't seem to find the information I need.  Can anyone identify the name and number for this fob?  Thank you in advance!


94051 - sig C flower charm

Arrgh! Sniped by Hyacinth. 

(Note that my records have the original tag showing the style name as above. I'm not sure whether they had different names, i.e., daisy.)


----------



## magen06

BeenBurned said:


> 94051 - sig C flower charm
> 
> Arrgh! Sniped by Hyacinth.
> 
> (Note that my records have the original tag showing the style name as above. I'm not sure whether they had different names, i.e., daisy.)



Thank you as well! So full of knowledge


----------



## BeenBurned

magen06 said:


> Thank you as well! So full of knowledge


You're welcome. 

ETA: FYI, the same style, 94051 was also made in indigo. The blue flower charm has/had silver hardware.


----------



## Ishop4me

Can you please help me identify this -clutch?!

http://s750.photobucket.com/user/Emailpattymoore/library/Coach

Thanks again


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> ETA: FYI, the same style, 94051 was also made in indigo. The blue flower charm has/had silver hardware.



Well now, if you're going to get _detailed_... 

There was also a Pink version, SV/PK. So let's give them the Full Monty


----------



## pursecurse12

Good Information


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Well now, if you're going to get _detailed_...
> 
> There was also a Pink version, SV/PK. So let's give them the Full Monty


Great! Now there are more charms I want!


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all - could I get an ID on this supercool briefcase?  I love the strap attachments and the fact that it has flaps on both sides.  The creed isn't clear but it looks like an early 90's serial number based on the creed format.

Thanks in advance for any info!

VINTAGE COACH USA BROWN LEATHER BRIEFCASE MESSENGER LAPTOP BAG
Seller:  jrusst
Item:  130978431851
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130978431851


----------



## Nekolassa

Hello lovelies! Well I have two bags that I believe are cashin bags, the first is a small tote with a kisslock center and four brass feet approx 8x8x4, the next is a roll bag or barrel bag and is xl, can a cashin expert I'd these for 
	

		
			
		

		
	







me, name and date them? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Annie O

Hello ladies,

I have had my eye on this bag on ebay for a while now, and asked for the serial # from the seller, but she said ''I don't know it.''  

I think it is really a sweet looking bag but since she won't mention the serial number and didn't include the measurements in her listing  I have no idea if it is small or large.


Does anyone recognize it and have any details about it?

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Annie O said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have had my eye on this bag on ebay for a while now, and asked for the serial # from the seller, but she said ''I don't know it.''
> 
> I think it is really a sweet looking bag but since she won't mention the serial number and didn't include the measurements in her listing  I have no idea if it is small or large.
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize it and have any details about it?
> 
> TIA!


Ask the seller to take a picture of the interior leather (or suede) patch. There's no way to authenticate it with just one picture. Are there other pictures in the listing? Is there a link?


----------



## BeenBurned

Annie O said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have had my eye on this bag on ebay for a while now, and asked for the serial # from the seller, but she said ''I don't know it.''
> 
> I think it is really a sweet looking bag but since she won't mention the serial number and didn't include the measurements in her listing  I have no idea if it is small or large.
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize it and have any details about it?
> 
> TIA!





BeenBurned said:


> Ask the seller to take a picture of the interior leather (or suede) patch. There's no way to authenticate it with just one picture. Are there other pictures in the listing? Is there a link?


Next time, please post a link to the listing. I realize you'd be risking someone else seeing it but it's a time-consuming PITA to look for it.

I don't know whether this is another listing for the same style or if it's the listing you saw (though the pictures are different), but the style number is 9484 and the style name is [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*New COACH SOHO SUEDE FRINGE DUFFLE*[/FONT] from 2003. Original price was $298.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIQUE-RARE...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e119cf6d


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - could I get an ID on this supercool briefcase?  I love the strap attachments and the fact that it has flaps on both sides.  The creed isn't clear but it looks like an early 90's serial number based on the creed format.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> VINTAGE COACH USA BROWN LEATHER BRIEFCASE MESSENGER LAPTOP BAG
> Seller:  jrusst
> Item:  130978431851
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130978431851



It looks like a *8A- prefix but the first digit is blurred. That A code was apparently used for the part-time NYC plant but the creed stamp is one of the old ones that should have been discontinued by 1996. Of about 10 A plant creeds I have saved there aren't any newer than 1995 with the old-style creed, but maybe I'm misreading and the 8 is actually a 6. And the creed stamp just looks strange, the Coach logo seems bigger than it should be.

There's a chance it might be some kind of sample bag, the style number could be -0000. Production business bags would have had style numbers starting with -05** or very rarely, -06** but the black one just looks like zeros. 

Here's a pic of another A plant bag that looks like it used the same creed and serial number stamp except for the year code. The angle is slightly different but the proportions and spacings look the same.

 The style itself doesn't look familiar but I'll keep looking. Maybe* Noshoepolish* has seen it before.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a *8A- prefix but the first digit is blurred. That A code was apparently used for the part-time NYC plant but the creed stamp is one of the old ones that should have been discontinued by 1996. Of about 10 A plant creeds I have saved there aren't any newer than 1995 with the old-style creed, but maybe I'm misreading and the 8 is actually a 6. And the creed stamp just looks strange, the Coach logo seems bigger than it should be.
> 
> There's a chance it might be some kind of sample bag, the style number could be -0000. Production business bags would have had style numbers starting with -05** or very rarely, -06** but the black one just looks like zeros.
> 
> Here's a pic of another A plant bag that looks like it used the same creed and serial number stamp except for the year code. The angle is slightly different but the proportions and spacings look the same.
> 
> The style itself doesn't look familiar but I'll keep looking. Maybe* Noshoepolish* has seen it before.


Thanks, Hyacinth!  I am actually thinking the second digit is a 6 and you are right, the creed stamp looks the same as your sample.  I will have it in hand later this week and will post more photos then.


----------



## Annie O

BeenBurned said:


> Next time, please post a link to the listing.
> 
> I don't know whether this is another listing for the same style or if it's the listing you saw (though the pictures are different), but the style number is 9484 and the style name is [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*New COACH SOHO SUEDE FRINGE DUFFLE*[/FONT] from 2003. Original price was $298.



Thank you BeenBurned!! That is indeed the one!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300936291584?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Next time, please post a link to the listing. I realize you'd be risking someone else seeing it but it's a time-consuming PITA to look for it.
> 
> I don't know whether this is another listing for the same style or if it's the listing you saw (though the pictures are different), but the style number is 9484 and the style name is [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*New COACH SOHO SUEDE FRINGE DUFFLE*[/FONT] from 2003. Original price was $298.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIQUE-RARE...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e119cf6d





Annie O said:


> Thank you BeenBurned!! That is indeed the one!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300936291584?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Aha! The seller probably doesn't want to send you a picture of the creed because she knows it's no where  near the age she claims it is!

Actually, I don't recommend *1frompatty* if she won't send you a picture because without it, it's impossible to authenticate with accuracy. 

As I commented, it's from 2003 and NOT from the 80s as described by the seller as to when she purchased it.  Additionally, the bag in her listing is filthy and although I don't do rehab, I'm not sure you'll ever get that clean! (There are some very talented and experienced rehabbers here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html ) They might be able to advise you as to the condition and possible restoration.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Looking for the name of this purse


----------



## redgater

Hi all anyone know the name of this bag? It measures about 
9x6.5x2.5deep. Thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## whateve

redgater said:


> Hi all anyone know the name of this bag? It measures about
> 9x6.5x2.5deep. Thanks in advance for your expertise!
> 
> View attachment 2318852
> 
> View attachment 2318853


It's a Bleecker Pocket Zip.


----------



## whateve

What is this? It looks like something from the Lightweights collection but I don't have it in my files.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141053213586&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? It looks like something from the Lightweights collection but I don't have it in my files.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141053213586&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



Sorry, I can't find it either. I'll try looking again later. It looks as if the strap has been shortened.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I can't find it either. I'll try looking again later. It looks as if the strap has been shortened.


Thanks!


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Is this it?  #4102 Camera Bag, from the 1990 Holiday Catalog.  Good eye, it is listed as part of the Lightweights Collection.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Is this it?  #4102 Camera Bag, from the 1990 Holiday Catalog.  Good eye, it is listed as part of the Lightweights Collection.


That looks like it! Thanks!


----------



## netlawyer

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - could I get an ID on this supercool briefcase?  I love the strap attachments and the fact that it has flaps on both sides.  The creed isn't clear but it looks like an early 90's serial number based on the creed format.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> VINTAGE COACH USA BROWN LEATHER BRIEFCASE MESSENGER LAPTOP BAG
> Seller:  jrusst
> Item:  130978431851
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130978431851






Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a *8A- prefix but the first digit is blurred. That A code was apparently used for the part-time NYC plant but the creed stamp is one of the old ones that should have been discontinued by 1996. Of about 10 A plant creeds I have saved there aren't any newer than 1995 with the old-style creed, but maybe I'm misreading and the 8 is actually a 6. And the creed stamp just looks strange, the Coach logo seems bigger than it should be.
> 
> There's a chance it might be some kind of sample bag, the style number could be -0000. Production business bags would have had style numbers starting with -05** or very rarely, -06** but the black one just looks like zeros.
> 
> Here's a pic of another A plant bag that looks like it used the same creed and serial number stamp except for the year code. The angle is slightly different but the proportions and spacings look the same.
> 
> The style itself doesn't look familiar but I'll keep looking. Maybe* Noshoepolish* has seen it before.



I received my briefcase today and am really looking forward to rehabbing it. I does have a 0000 style number and an _6A code. 

16" x 9.5" x 2

Double turnlock flap over full length slip pocket and an interior compartment. The interior also has a zip pocket and a key hook. 

The back has a double magnet snap flap over an organizer panel, a small zipper pocket that is gusseted on one end and a large gusseted pocket. 

The strap is held on by two brass loops that are attached with phillips head screws.  I've seen these loops but I think only on bags that are older than 1996.

Apologies for all the photos, it is just so unusual.


----------



## netlawyer

One more photo.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> One more photo.



It seems to be genuine and probably a sample, but I don't know if it ever made it to production. Maybe *Noshoepolish* has seen it before.

It's interesting, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Is this it?  #4102 Camera Bag, from the 1990 Holiday Catalog.  Good eye, it is listed as part of the Lightweights Collection.



You have better eyes than I, that's the only one with the right top and strap.


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> You have better eyes than I, that's the only one with the right top and strap.



Thanks, although I realized that I went dyslexic - the # should be #4012, not #4102.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Thanks, although I realized that I went dyslexic - the # should be #4012, not #4102.



'S All right, we knew what you meant. Nice catch!


----------



## noshoepolish

No idea.  I have never seen screws like that.



Hyacinth said:


> It seems to be genuine and probably a sample, but I don't know if it ever made it to production. Maybe *Noshoepolish* has seen it before.
> 
> It's interesting, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Thanks, although I realized that I went dyslexic - the # should be #4012, not #4102.



Just wondering - are there any marks or stamps on the magnetic snaps, or anything that could be a patent number?


----------



## manya

Hello! Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I saw it on eBay, but missed the auction end, and want to hunt down an identical one because I love the style. I've haven't seen this particular bag before, so I don't even know what to search for!







The original listing was here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181204872552

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

manya said:


> Hello! Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I saw it on eBay, but missed the auction end, and want to hunt down an identical one because I love the style. I've haven't seen this particular bag before, so I don't even know what to search for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original listing was here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181204872552
> 
> Thank you!


I don't know the name but the style number is 5735. Here is a listing with more details. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item19dd935340


----------



## manya

whateve said:


> I don't know the name but the style number is 5735. Here is a listing with more details. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item19dd935340



Thank you so much!!


----------



## whateve

manya said:


> Thank you so much!!


You're welcome!


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> Just wondering - are there any marks or stamps on the magnetic snaps, or anything that could be a patent number?



Ohhh, good thought. They do not.   Also, the zipper on the pocket is a little short, but wouldn't know what to expect if this turned out to be a non-production bag.


----------



## leeloodomo

The color of this item was not listed, can anyone help out and tell what it is? Coral, Papaya, something else? I have tried Google Images and eBay but the color doesn't show up. This is from the latest CFO sale. Thanks very much!

Madison Leather Accordion Zip Wallet
F46601


----------



## whateve

leeloodomo said:


> The color of this item was not listed, can anyone help out and tell what it is? Coral, Papaya, something else? I have tried Google Images and eBay but the color doesn't show up. This is from the latest CFO sale. Thanks very much!
> 
> Madison Leather Accordion Zip Wallet
> F46601


My guess is that it is papaya because papaya was a Madison color and this is a Madison wallet. Papaya came with gold hardware. I can't think of any other recent Madison colors it could be. It doesn't look like persimmon. Is the color code B4B30?


----------



## noshoepolish

This is a briefcase, just making sure you are away that it was not a handbag.

I carry men's messenger bags and totes as handbags so it would not be something that would bother me if I liked the style.



manya said:


> Hello! Can anyone ID this Coach bag? I saw it on eBay, but missed the auction end, and want to hunt down an identical one because I love the style. I've haven't seen this particular bag before, so I don't even know what to search for!
> 
> 
> 
> The original listing was here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181204872552
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I found these three listings described as Hamptons Hudson bags. They look like Sonoma bags to me but I don't have any information about these style numbers 6801 and 6807. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...8&_nkw=coach+hamptons+hudson+68&_sacat=169291


----------



## leeloodomo

whateve said:


> My guess is that it is papaya because papaya was a Madison color and this is a Madison wallet. Papaya came with gold hardware. I can't think of any other recent Madison colors it could be. It doesn't look like persimmon. Is the color code B4B30?



Thanks for the info, unfortunately there was no code listed or color selection on the page. It does look like papaya. Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I found these three listings described as Hamptons Hudson bags. They look like Sonoma bags to me but I don't have any information about these style numbers 6801 and 6807. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...8&_nkw=coach+hamptons+hudson+68&_sacat=169291



They were just called Hudsons. The Hamptons name wasn't used for a full line until around 2001. 6801 was a Hudson Flap and 6807 was a Hudson Small Zip.


----------



## luffiness

Can anyone ID this bag? It doesn't seem to have a style number or serial number. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360727236533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Different color version
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1acd00f


----------



## Hyacinth

luffiness said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? It doesn't seem to have a style number or serial number.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360727236533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Different color version
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1acd00f



Those are actually two different styles - check the measurements. They're from the 1992 Dakota line and that style came in two sizes- the smaller one that was about 7x6 inches was a Dakota Cassidy Mini Bag, style 4204, and the larger was about 10x8 inches and called a Dakota Lariat bag, style 4206. Here's a photo of both, along with the squared 11x8 inch Ranger Bag, style 4201. They were usually made in a 2-tone Spectator color combination but also came in a few solid colors like Tan.

None of the Dakotas had serial numbers, and many of the Sheridans that came right after them didn't either.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> They were just called Hudsons. The Hamptons name wasn't used for a full line until around 2001. 6801 was a Hudson Flap and 6807 was a Hudson Small Zip.


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I'm curious what style this is - I don't remember any slim duffles this old.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300961148425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I'm curious what style this is - I don't remember any slim duffles this old.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300961148425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661



It looks like a Shoulder Sac, style 9730 from around 1989


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Shoulder Sac, style 9730 from around 1989


Thank you!


----------



## netlawyer

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Shoulder Sac, style 9730 from around 1989


The Shoulder Sac is one of my favorites, I have several.  Everyone of them is buttery soft and flexible, they seem to be made of a more lightweight leather than the more structured bags from the same time period.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi all - could I get an ID on a couple of thrifted items if you have them?  Thanks in advance!

Sonoma (?) wallet - it doesn't have a Coach stamp on the pebbled leather but the zipper pull is correct for a Sonoma, as is the lining.   Is 7.5" x 4.5"

Zebra straw Demi  - has an unusual plastic hang tag and creed.  It is 11" long x 5.5" high x 2" deep.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - could I get an ID on a couple of thrifted items if you have them?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sonoma (?) wallet - it doesn't have a Coach stamp on the pebbled leather but the zipper pull is correct for a Sonoma, as is the lining.   Is 7.5" x 4.5"
> 
> Zebra straw Demi  - has an unusual plastic hang tag and creed.  It is 11" long x 5.5" high x 2" deep.


The straw item is called the straw east/west. I can't help with the wallet.


----------



## Caspin22

Can someone tell me the exact name of this bag and approximate year?  Thanks!


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> The straw item is called the straw east/west. I can't help with the wallet.



Thanks Whateve!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Canderson22 said:


> Can someone tell me the exact name of this bag and approximate year?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2323983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323985



It was called a Slim Duffle Sac and was made in 2002.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi all - could I get an ID on a couple of thrifted items if you have them?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sonoma (?) wallet - it doesn't have a Coach stamp on the pebbled leather but the zipper pull is correct for a Sonoma, as is the lining.   Is 7.5" x 4.5"
> 
> Zebra straw Demi  - has an unusual plastic hang tag and creed.  It is 11" long x 5.5" high x 2" deep.



The wallet looks like a Sonoma Envelope Clutch, style 4972. It's hard to be sure though since most of the catalogs don't show the insides of the wallets.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Thanks Whateve!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Caspin22

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Slim Duffle Sac and was made in 2002.



Thank you, Hyacinth!


----------



## simplyparticula

Looking for the color and name of this bag. This was my all-time favorite Coach bag. I've figured out that the style number is 9844. It was a really lovely medium blue color and I'm considering tracking down a bigger bag if Coach offered anything else in this color/series.

Thoughts? Sorry for the tiny pics - it's all I could find. I gave the bag to my niece a few years ago when I realized I'll never be able to carry that tiny a bag again


----------



## Hyacinth

simplyparticula said:


> Looking for the color and name of this bag. This was my all-time favorite Coach bag. I've figured out that the style number is 9844. It was a really lovely medium blue color and I'm considering tracking down a bigger bag if Coach offered anything else in this color/series.
> 
> Thoughts? Sorry for the tiny pics - it's all I could find. I gave the bag to my niece a few years ago when I realized I'll never be able to carry that tiny a bag again



Style 9844 was a Legacy West Demi Pouch, I don't know the color. The style is from 2001-02 so it's not going to be easy finding a larger version in the same color. You can try searching Ebay for Legacy West but you just might be better off starting from scratch and looking for something that suits your current needs. Searching Ebay brings up a LOT of unrelated bags and styles and very few that are actually from this line.


----------



## CoachVB

What is the style number and name please.  TIA


----------



## whateve

CoachVB said:


> What is the style number and name please.  TIA


Poppy Denim Patchwork Heritage Tote #19884.


----------



## snoopi123

Help me on this one please


----------



## CoachVB

whateve said:


> Poppy Denim Patchwork Heritage Tote #19884.



Thank you very much.  

Was that from 2012?


----------



## whateve

CoachVB said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Was that from 2012?


You're welcome. Yep, 2012. There were a few reveals of it on the forum.


----------



## CoachVB

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Yep, 2012. There were a few reveals of it on the forum.



Thank you.  I will see if I can hunt down the reveals.


----------



## BeenBurned

simplyparticula said:


> Looking for the color and name of this bag. This was my all-time favorite Coach bag. I've figured out that the style number is 9844. It was a really lovely medium blue color and I'm considering tracking down a bigger bag if Coach offered anything else in this color/series.
> 
> Thoughts? Sorry for the tiny pics - it's all I could find. I gave the bag to my niece a few years ago when I realized I'll never be able to carry that tiny a bag again





Hyacinth said:


> Style 9844 was a Legacy West Demi Pouch, I don't know the color. The style is from 2001-02 so it's not going to be easy finding a larger version in the same color. You can try searching Ebay for Legacy West but you just might be better off starting from scratch and looking for something that suits your current needs. Searching Ebay brings up a LOT of unrelated bags and styles and very few that are actually from this line.


The color might be pool.


----------



## sdye

Dear all, 

I bought this beautiful all leather black coach bag a few years back (around 2008?) in Nordies. She was my first nice bag and is so sentimental for me. I took her everywhere, from deal meetings (stuffed with copies of models and highlighters!), to the symphony on dates with my fiance.  She's held up like a charm. 

Any help identifying? Would love to know her name, year, size (I can measure, but do the sizes have names?), and original price (roughly).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sdye

sdye said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I bought this beautiful all leather black coach ...



Actually, I have just figured this out using the power of Google: 

Hamptons Signature Stitched Embossed Leather Satchel 
Original price around $430
Circa 2007-2008


----------



## whateve

sdye said:


> Actually, I have just figured this out using the power of Google:
> 
> Hamptons Signature Stitched Embossed Leather Satchel
> Original price around $430
> Circa 2007-2008


I can comfirm the date is 2007.


----------



## simplyparticula

Hyacinth said:


> Style 9844 was a Legacy West Demi Pouch, I don't know the color. The style is from 2001-02 so it's not going to be easy finding a larger version in the same color. You can try searching Ebay for Legacy West but you just might be better off starting from scratch and looking for something that suits your current needs. Searching Ebay brings up a LOT of unrelated bags and styles and very few that are actually from this line.


Thanks Hyacinth. I thought I bought it later than that, but it turns out I'm wrong on the style number, anyway. 9844 has a different strap, and no center seam stitching on one side like mine had. My bag had a clip strap - I loved wrapping it around the handle of my work bag or suitcase. So I'm back square one ...



BeenBurned said:


> The color might be pool.


Thanks! It could be. I know that I had a MFF Hamptons Lunch Tote in Pool at the same time that was a bit lighter and brighter compared to the medium grey blue of the little pouch, but Coach loves to use the same name across different collections. Drives me nuts that Vermillion is really so many shades....


----------



## netlawyer

simplyparticula said:


> Looking for the color and name of this bag. This was my all-time favorite Coach bag. I've figured out that the style number is 9844. It was a really lovely medium blue color and I'm considering tracking down a bigger bag if Coach offered anything else in this color/series.
> 
> Thoughts? Sorry for the tiny pics - it's all I could find. I gave the bag to my niece a few years ago when I realized I'll never be able to carry that tiny a bag again


I think you've got #9295 which many sellers are describing as the Legacy West Demi Pouch.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...coach+9295&_nkw=coach+9295&_sacat=0&_from=R40

You might have some luck finding what you are looking for in the #9823 hobo.  It has a similar configuration.


----------



## sdye

whateve said:


> I can comfirm the date is 2007.


Thank you!


----------



## notmike

Hi, can someone please help me identify this bag. I'm considering giving it as a gift for a very important date, but I don't know how appropriate it is to give an older bag.
The serial number inside is F0773 -11441.

Forgive me, I'm a dude.

Thanks


----------



## skeptik

Hello, I'm trying to find the name/style? of this bag. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701563012/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701502098/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701519760/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9698287369/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701543134/

Also, is it rare? I can't seem to find another one and whenever I waterproof a Brit Tan against spotting they don't always look as pretty as when i leave them be. I want this in a darker color. It's cute.

Measures:

Bag Length: 13.5"
Bag Height: 9"
Bag Depth: 4"

Strap Drop: (up to) 21"

Has long interior zip that runs the length of bag. Creed stamp is against back wall. Does not have the hanging Creed flap pocket zip I am used to. Bag also has exterior slip that runs the length of bag.

Thanks VERY much.


----------



## Hyacinth

skeptik said:


> Hello, I'm trying to find the name/style? of this bag.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701563012/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701502098/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701519760/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9698287369/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9701543134/
> 
> Also, is it rare? I can't seem to find another one and whenever I waterproof a Brit Tan against spotting they don't always look as pretty as when i leave them be. I want this in a darker color. It's cute.
> 
> Measures:
> 
> Bag Length: 13.5"
> Bag Height: 9"
> Bag Depth: 4"
> 
> Strap Drop: (up to) 21"
> 
> Has long interior zip that runs the length of bag. Creed stamp is against back wall. Does not have the hanging Creed flap pocket zip I am used to. Bag also has exterior slip that runs the length of bag.
> 
> Thanks VERY much.



I checked all my catalogs from 1985 to 1994, and can't find anything that looks like it, or fits the measurements and the pictures and time period. It might be a style that was only made for a few months. The padded turnlock tabs point to early 1990s, and the serial number to late 80s or very early 90s, but I can't find it anywhere. Is it definitely more purse-size than briefcase-size?


----------



## skeptik

Hyacinth said:


> I checked all my catalogs from 1985 to 1994, and can't find anything that looks like it, or fits the measurements and the pictures and time period. It might be a style that was only made for a few months. The padded turnlock tabs point to early 1990s, and the serial number to late 80s or very early 90s, but I can't find it anywhere. Is it definitely more purse-size than briefcase-size?


The measures are accurate, I have it here in front of me and just double checked. Could it be fake?


----------



## luffiness

Hyacinth said:


> Those are actually two different styles - check the measurements. They're from the 1992 Dakota line and that style came in two sizes- the smaller one that was about 7x6 inches was a Dakota Cassidy Mini Bag, style 4204, and the larger was about 10x8 inches and called a Dakota Lariat bag, style 4206. Here's a photo of both, along with the squared 11x8 inch Ranger Bag, style 4201. They were usually made in a 2-tone Spectator color combination but also came in a few solid colors like Tan.
> 
> None of the Dakotas had serial numbers, and many of the Sheridans that came right after them didn't either.


 I just saw these similar bags listed recently and did not even look closely enough to compare the measurements between them.

Thanks for the enlightening me, as always, Hyacinth! :urock:


----------



## Hyacinth

skeptik said:


> The measures are accurate, I have it here in front of me and just double checked. Could it be fake?



That's always possible. But it's just as likely that I just don't happen to have any catalogs that show it. The one thing that concerns me a little is that there's such a small window between those padded turnlock tabs and an older style 3+4 serial number that had been mostly discontinued by 1993. But like we've said, Coach is always inconsistant, and I only have a handful of catalogs from each year of that time period so it's completely possible that none of my catalogs cover the time period it was made in, or it might have been a limited production item that never made it into the catalogs - there's still one handbag from the Willis family that I've never found in any catalog.

I'll keep looking just in case I missed a catalog. Or maybe someone here will see it and recognise it. The closest thing to it is a Dowel Field Bag from 1994 but like the name says, that has a dowel on top with a removeable strap that was attached to the dowel, and it has 2 separate front pockets instead of 2 covered by one flap.


----------



## skeptik

Hyacinth said:


> That's always possible. But it's just as likely that I just don't happen to have any catalogs that show it. The one thing that concerns me a little is that there's such a small window between those padded turnlock tabs and an older style 3+4 serial number that had been mostly discontinued by 1993. But like we've said, Coach is always inconsistant, and I only have a handful of catalogs from each year of that time period so it's completely possible that none of my catalogs cover the time period it was made in, or it might have been a limited production item that never made it into the catalogs - there's still one handbag from the Willis family that I've never found in any catalog.
> 
> I'll keep looking just in case I missed a catalog. Or maybe someone here will see it and recognise it. The closest thing to it is a Dowel Field Bag from 1994 but like the name says, that has a dowel on top with a removeable strap that was attached to the dowel, and it has 2 separate front pockets instead of 2 covered by one flap.


Thanks so much. Sigh. I'm not sure what to think about it. I was hoping to have a name but, for now I'll call it Mushroom bag. It reminds me of a mushroom, lol.


----------



## simplyparticula

netlawyer said:


> I think you've got #9295 which many sellers are describing as the Legacy West Demi Pouch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...coach+9295&_nkw=coach+9295&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> You might have some luck finding what you are looking for in the #9823 hobo.  It has a similar configuration.



Fascinating - the handle on 9295 is identical, but the bottom of my bag was flat- bottomed, like a duffle - very similar to the 9844' but with a center seam on the front. 

[Del]I wonder if I ended up with some limited "throw the leftover bits together" bag? 

I'm going to have to have my sister check and see if my niece still has the bag.[/del]

Found her! She's 9596. Still don't know the name or color, but it's a start!


----------



## redgater

Hi do you girls know what this bag is called? Can't find much info about it.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Hyacinth

redgater said:


> Hi do you girls know what this bag is called? Can't find much info about it.
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> View attachment 2326457
> 
> View attachment 2326464
> 
> View attachment 2326466
> 
> View attachment 2326467



It was a Soho Twill Tote


----------



## redgater

Hyacinth said:


> It was a Soho Twill Tote



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## skeptik

Hi again. I'd love the name and color name of this bag. It is a true hunter green.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714476988/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714417718/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714479902/

Measures 10 high by 10 wide by roughly 2.5 deep. Strap is crossbody and 22" on shortest setting.

I have never had a colorful bag before-- did they make as many of these green guys? ...kinda hard to wear.....


Thanks very much. The style number (last 4) pulled a number of different names....


----------



## whateve

skeptik said:


> Hi again. I'd love the name and color name of this bag. It is a true hunter green.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714476988/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714417718/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714479902/
> 
> Measures 10 high by 10 wide by roughly 2.5 deep. Strap is crossbody and 22" on shortest setting.
> 
> I have never had a colorful bag before-- did they make as many of these green guys? ...kinda hard to wear.....
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. The style number (last 4) pulled a number of different names....


The color was called bottle green. There was a hunter green made in the late 80s/early 90s which was darker than this. Wait for someone else to give you the style name.


----------



## Hyacinth

skeptik said:


> Hi again. I'd love the name and color name of this bag. It is a true hunter green.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714476988/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714417718/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100121522@N08/9714479902/
> 
> Measures 10 high by 10 wide by roughly 2.5 deep. Strap is crossbody and 22" on shortest setting.
> 
> I have never had a colorful bag before-- did they make as many of these green guys? ...kinda hard to wear.....
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. The style number (last 4) pulled a number of different names....



The only photo where I'm seeing green is the creed stamp. The other two look black. Is this one bag or two, and are they your photos? I've never seen Bottle Green look black before.

The green creed belongs to a Sidepack, number 9979.


----------



## skeptik

Hyacinth said:


> The only photo where I'm seeing green is the creed stamp. The other two look black. Is this one bag or two, and are they your photos? I've never seen Bottle Green look black before.
> 
> The green creed belongs to a Sidepack, number 9979.


They are indeed my photos, the interior is taken with a flash, the exterior is not. These were taken a few minutes ago, with my iphone in my dimly lit bedroom. 

So, the bag is a Bottle Green Side Pack?


----------



## Hyacinth

skeptik said:


> They are indeed my photos, the interior is taken with a flash, the exterior is not. These were taken a few minutes ago, with my iphone in my dimly lit bedroom.
> 
> So, the bag is a Bottle Green Side Pack?



Yes it is.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Anyone can tell me what this is? Love the colour.


----------



## whateve

bagcrazysteph said:


> Anyone can tell me what this is? Love the colour.


It's an Ashley Leather Carryall Made For Factory. They still make it but the details are slightly different. New colors are released every season. I don't know exactly when this one was made or the style number.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello Ladies,

I am hoping someone can ID this purse for me.
What I know:
No: C05S-8A27 & that it's some variation of a studded (soho?) hobo.
According to the creed, the purse is made from "milled pure vegetable tanned vachetta, trimmed with fine split suede [strap & fringe zipper-pull] and genuine leather."

I can only attach one pic per post (not sure why!), so I will post 2 more pics after this one (creed). Please let me know if you require more pics for identification. 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Pic 2 of 3


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Last pic (3 of 3)
TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Last pic (3 of 3)
> TIA!



According to one of the sellers on Ebay it's called a Soho Studded Hobo.


----------



## Tetondeb

In one of my near weekly wars on fake tafts... could someone quickly tell me what year they came out?  TIA?


----------



## ambrva1

Hi Ladies,

My wallet was just stolen, and unfortunately the receipt for the wallet was IN the wallet.  I don't remember it's name and am looking for it so I'm able to give the police a retail value on it.

It was a legacy black cherry large wallet that also had a strap on the side so it could be carried as a wristlette too, but it was a full sized wallet.  It had two compartments inside as well as credit card slots.  On the front it said Coach and it had brass hardware.  On the back it had a zippered compartment for change.  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tannedsilk

Sorry that happened to you.  I have no idea about the wallet.

Have you tried searching on ebay?  You may find some information about it there.  GL


----------



## ambrva1

I've tried, but I can't find it.


----------



## whateve

Was it a zippy?


----------



## NanRx

sorry that happened to you.

Might there be a pic in one of the reference or clubhouse threads?


----------



## CeeBe

Was it this? It's the only one I can think of that came with a strap.


----------



## ambrva1

That's not it.  It said Coach in cursive in brass on the front, and there is no zipper on the front.  The zippered change compartment is on the back.


----------



## BonBonz

ambrva1 said:


> That's not it.  It said Coach in cursive in brass on the front, and there is no zipper on the front.  The zippered change compartment is on the back.



Is the style on coach.com in another color? But if it's cursive script, it was likely a MFF Ashley wallet.


----------



## ambrva1

Thank you for the reference library tip.  Unfortunately I came up dry.  I don't think it was MFF because it was bulls eyed.  But I will search the Ashley wallets and see if I can find a picture match.

Thank you!


----------



## ambrva1

THANK YOU SO MUCH!  It is the Coach Ashley leather zip wallet!!  So appreciated! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Ashley-Leather-Zip-Wallet-/261280946660?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cd58ed9e4


----------



## BonBonz

ambrva1 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!  It is the Coach Ashley leather zip wallet!!  So appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Ashley-Leather-Zip-Wallet-/261280946660?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cd58ed9e4



You're welcome! Happy you found the info you needed but sorry your wallet was stolen!


----------



## ambrva1

Thank you BonBonz.  It was not fun, but the credit card companies were very nice about it.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hyacinth said:


> According to one of the sellers on Ebay it's called a Soho Studded Hobo.



Thank you, Hyacinth! That's what I though, but I wanted to run it by the Pros. Much appreciated


----------



## Hyacinth

Tetondeb said:


> In one of my near weekly wars on fake tafts... could someone quickly tell me what year they came out?  TIA?



The Taft is listed as New in the Fall 1995 catalog, which means that early production Tafts could have been made 3 to as much as 6 months earlier.


----------



## ozmodiar

notmike said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify this bag. I'm considering giving it as a gift for a very important date, but I don't know how appropriate it is to give an older bag.
> The serial number inside is F0773 -11441.
> 
> Forgive me, I'm a dude.
> 
> Thanks



Bleecker Signature Small Flap. It's from 2007.


----------



## anm805

Is this real and if so what is the style called? Thank you


----------



## whateve

anm805 said:


> Is this real and if so what is the style called? Thank you


I had that wallet but I don't remember the name. It is probably called something like signature turnlock wallet. It is authentic.


----------



## anm805

whateve said:


> I had that wallet but I don't remember the name. It is probably called something like signature turnlock wallet. It is authentic.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## whateve

anm805 said:


> Thank you so much for your help


You're welcome.


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> "9030" isn't in my files, and I can't find any others with that number except for a currently-listed fake with a too-short serial number and a creed that says "scrtches" - if anyone can report the fake please do:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item51a8a756fa
> 
> The one with the A9M- prefix is probably ok but I just don't have any information on it. "Wilma" sounds like an odd name for Coach to use in the late 1990s though, it wasn't exactly a popular girls name and the only Wilma I ever heard of was Flintstone. But Number 9031 was a Wendie Zip, so anything's possible. Maybe some Coach bigwig had a mom named Wilma.
> 
> The bag looks genuine, and the magnetic snap is the same kind used by Coach, there's just no record of it unless someone can find it in a catalog. The best thing to do is just save the photos and wait for more information to turn up.
> 
> (Off to look through a few more catalogs.)


Sorry for the delay.  I've been out of town and life got in the way.  The mystery continues; but here are photos of the #9030 bag.  Hopefully someone will be able to identify ?????  I can't see any evidence that it's fake.  It seems to have Coach qualities as far as workmanship and quality of leather.

Mahogany Brown Mini Lunch Type Tote (cute too )
Measures:  7-1/4 x 7-1/4 x 2 with a 3/4" wide fixed single strap with a 4-1/2" drop
4 Brass Feet, Exterior slip pocket, 1 interior zippered pocket and tab closure with magnetic snap.
Serial #A9M-9030


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I've been out of town and life got in the way.  The mystery continues; but here are photos of the #9030 bag.  Hopefully someone will be able to identify ?????  I can't see any evidence that it's fake.  It seems to have Coach qualities as far as workmanship and quality of leather.
> 
> Mahogany Brown Mini Lunch Type Tote (cute too )
> Measures:  7-1/4 x 7-1/4 x 2 with a 3/4" wide fixed single strap with a 4-1/2" drop
> 4 Brass Feet, Exterior slip pocket, 1 interior zippered pocket and tab closure with magnetic snap.
> Serial #A9M-9030



Thanks for the photos! I agree, it sure looks like a genuine Coach. Let's hope someone can verify the name - meanwhile, I'll save the photos.


----------



## ElizabethB

Can you identify this vintage bag?

Dark Green (Evergreen, Hunter or Forest Green ?) (sorry for the black looking pictures under artificial light)
Measures:  9-1/2 x 6-1/2 x 2-1/4 
1/2" wide non-adjustable strap 
Top zippered closure under flap but zipper has smaller teeth than a basic bag.
Flap extends from back (creating a slip pocket along rear) over front
1 interior slip pocket which contains creed.
In my possession if more pictures are needed.

Looking for her correct name and approximate year of mfg.

TIA ~


----------



## ElizabethB

Need Help with ID of this vtg bag & approx year of mfg.

Small Bag,  Pushlock closure, Fixed handle with 3" drop, detachable double "spaghetti" shoulder strap. Full slip pocket under pushlock closure.  Slip pocket contains creed.  
Approx dimensions @ base = 6" x 8" x 2"
Bag is wider in the middle - width expands from 6" to 7-1/4" and depth expands to from 2" to 3-1/4".  
In my possession if additional pictures are needed....... TIA~


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Can you identify this vintage bag?
> 
> Dark Green (Evergreen, Hunter or Forest Green ?) (sorry for the black looking pictures under artificial light)
> Measures:  9-1/2 x 6-1/2 x 2-1/4
> 1/2" wide non-adjustable strap
> Top zippered closure under flap but zipper has smaller teeth than a basic bag.
> Flap extends from back (creating a slip pocket along rear) over front
> 1 interior slip pocket which contains creed.
> In my possession if more pictures are needed.
> 
> Looking for her correct name and approximate year of mfg.
> 
> TIA ~



It's a Ritchie Bag, style 9937 from late 1993. The color is Bottle Green.


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Need Help with ID of this vtg bag & approx year of mfg.
> 
> Small Bag,  Pushlock closure, Fixed handle with 3" drop, detachable double "spaghetti" shoulder strap. Full slip pocket under pushlock closure.  Slip pocket contains creed.
> Approx dimensions @ base = 6" x 8" x 2"
> Bag is wider in the middle - width expands from 6" to 7-1/4" and depth expands to from 2" to 3-1/4".
> In my possession if additional pictures are needed....... TIA~



It's a Derby Bag, style 9904 from 1992. I think the strap is a replacement, the original one was only a single strap.


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Ritchie Bag, style 9937 from late 1993. The color is Bottle Green.


Thanks!  I haven't cleaned it yet; but it appears darker than other bottle green bags I've had in the past.  Was it produced in a darker green in earlier or later years?


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Derby Bag, style 9904 from 1992. I think the strap is a replacement, the original one was only a single strap.


Awesome.  It's a cute bag, even with the replacement strap   Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Thanks!  I haven't cleaned it yet; but it appears darker than other bottle green bags I've had in the past.  Was it produced in a darker green in earlier or later years?



They had several green shades so maybe they did different colors for the stores that aren't in the catalogs.


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> They had several green shades so maybe they did different colors for the stores that aren't in the catalogs.


No worries......... Thanks for the input


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Can anyone tell me what bag this is?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

bagcrazysteph said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is?



I believe that was called the Beach Embossed Exotic Tote.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I believe that was called the Beach Embossed Exotic Tote.



Thanks! Thats definitely it. How can you tell if its a fp or mff?


----------



## whateve

bagcrazysteph said:


> Thanks! Thats definitely it. How can you tell if its a fp or mff?


By the creed. If there is no F after the dash, it's fp.


----------



## whateve

sweetheej said:


> Thank you for this kind thread!
> Is this just pocket shoulder bag? so pretty, should I buy?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Coa...386?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a812db49a


It looks like a first generation Kristin. We don't recommend buying any bag that doesn't have a picture of the creed. In my opinion, that bag is very overpriced. I think that is more than it originally sold for new.


----------



## lostsol2006

Hello!

Trying to figure out the name and/or number...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PINK-...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c337982ee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PHONE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

bagcrazysteph said:


> Thanks! Thats definitely it. How can you tell if its a fp or mff?


MFF bags have an F in front of the style number. Style 14960 is a FP item.


----------



## whateve

lostsol2006 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Trying to figure out the name and/or number...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PINK-...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c337982ee
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PHONE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


These are usually called universal cases. These are older but Coach continues to make something similar for their factory stores.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I have an Embossed Metallic Caroline (#19852) enroute to me.  Color code is GD/BRN - which from a listing I found on eBay should be Gold / Brown.  I have been searching TPF and it appears someone posted in 2012 that this style only had one color.

Can some confirm - is there also a bronze in the same or is this one in the same?  The pictures I am seeing really differ.

eBay listing (NMA):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikki209

Hi could anyone please identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Mikki209 said:


> Hi could anyone please identify this bag? Thanks!


It's a signature Poppy glam. Style # 18979.


----------



## Mikki209

whateve said:


> It's a signature Poppy glam. Style # 18979.



thank you!!


----------



## whateve

Mikki209 said:


> thank you!!


You're welcome.


----------



## aphaea

Hi, 

Apologies if this is an OT topic, but I wasnt sure where to post it. I have a vintage Hippie Flap bag with a very faded hangtag. I can make out thatthere are some words under the word "Coach" on the tag, but I cant make out what the words are. I think there are three words, and the first *seems* to be USA (?) - if anyone could shed some light on what the words are, I can stop squinting at it!

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

aphaea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this is an OT topic, but I wasnt sure where to post it. I have a vintage Hippie Flap bag with a very faded hangtag. I can make out thatthere are some words under the word "Coach" on the tag, but I cant make out what the words are. I think there are three words, and the first *seems* to be USA (?) - if anyone could shed some light on what the words are, I can stop squinting at it!
> 
> TIA!



The only other word I've seen on vintage hangtags is "Leatherware"


----------



## aphaea

Hyacinth said:


> The only other word I've seen on vintage hangtags is "Leatherware"


Thanks Hyacinth - now that you say that, I can make it out! Its so worn its nearly gone. I appreciate your help, as always.


----------



## vw65vert

Hope that I did this correctly and that I am posting this in the correct area. I was cleaning a vintage Coach bag that my sister had gotten for me while she was out thrifting a few years back and saw something strange stamped  on the Creed, it has no serial numbers but I think it say says that it is a Coach bean bag? Does anyone know anymore information about this, it has me perplexed.


----------



## whateve

vw65vert said:


> Hope that I did this correctly and that I am posting this in the correct area. I was cleaning a vintage Coach bag that my sister had gotten for me while she was out thrifting a few years back and saw something strange stamped  on the Creed, it has no serial numbers but I think it say says that it is a Coach bean bag? Does anyone know anymore information about this, it has me perplexed.


Sorry. Unless it is an actual bean bag, it is fake. Counterfeiters copied this creed and have used in a lot of bags. I got one and it was over a month before I figured out it was fake. The leather was really nice.


----------



## shillinggirl88

vw65vert said:


> Hope that I did this correctly and that I am posting this in the correct area. I was cleaning a vintage Coach bag that my sister had gotten for me while she was out thrifting a few years back and saw something strange stamped  on the Creed, it has no serial numbers but I think it say says that it is a Coach bean bag? Does anyone know anymore information about this, it has me perplexed.


Curious...what does the rest of the bag look like?


----------



## vw65vert

Here is the front and the back of the bag. Interesting.................If you want more photos let me know.


----------



## whateve

vw65vert said:


> Here is the front and the back of the bag. Interesting.................If you want more photos let me know.


It's fake. Besides the fake creed, Coach straps don't look like that.


----------



## vw65vert

Thanks for letting me know, oh well it was just sitting in a drawer for a couple of years so no big deal. It can go back from whence it came. Was just curious.


----------



## whateve

vw65vert said:


> Thanks for letting me know, oh well it was just sitting in a drawer for a couple of years so no big deal. It can go back from whence it came. Was just curious.


You're welcome. I kept my bean bag fake. I really like the leather. I don't know what I'll do with it but I don't want to throw it away. You can always use the strap on another bag.


----------



## JOODLZ

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I kept my bean bag fake. I really like the leather. I don't know what I'll do with it but I don't want to throw it away. You can always use the strap on another bag.



I got duped by a "bean bag" back in 2007 - pre-tpf 
Though I will keep the creed as a reminder to read each and every word before shelling out money, the BT leather has yielded a very nice tassel. I think this link was posted on the Rehab & Rescue thread last December:             http://betsyrosspatterns.blogspot.com/2008/04/leather-tassel-tutorial-and-small-rant.html


----------



## BeenBurned

vw65vert said:


> Thanks for letting me know, oh well it was just sitting in a drawer for a couple of years so no big deal. It can go back from whence it came. Was just curious.





whateve said:


> You're welcome. I kept my bean bag fake. I really like the leather. I don't know what I'll do with it but I don't want to throw it away. You can always use the strap on another bag.



It's never recommended fakes be donated, as that just keeps the fake in circulation, eventually ended up with a buyer who doesn't know she paid for a fake. So on the ebay boards, some have brainstormed to come up with other ideas for utilitarian use.

1. Prominently mark inside with a sharpie as "FAKE - NOT TO BE SOLD"
2. Use in basement to carry tools, laundry and cleaning supplies.
3. Use in shed for similar use
4. If you collect several, use them in the yard as planters. They make unique conversation pieces
5. There's nothing wrong with using a bag for your own use. If there's a hangtag, remove that so it's not pretending to be Coach. Often, the leather on fakes is lovely -- just not made by Coach.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
I have a very old bag that Hyacinth kindly authenticated for me last year. You can find it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-9.html#post22480036

Could someone please tell me the name of it? 

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> I have a very old bag that Hyacinth kindly authenticated for me last year. You can find it here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-9.html#post22480036
> 
> Could someone please tell me the name of it?
> 
> Thanks!


You didn't give measurements. It's a slim clutch. The large size is 13 x 9 and is style number 9555. The standard is 11 x 7 and is style number 9560. Yours looks like it is probably the standard.


----------



## Rarity

whateve said:


> You didn't give measurements. It's a slim clutch. The large size is 13 x 9 and is style number 9555. The standard is 11 x 7 and is style number 9560. Yours looks like it is probably the standard.



Sorry!! 

Thanks, whateve.


----------



## whateve

Rarity said:


> Sorry!!
> 
> Thanks, whateve.


You're welcome. I have one in burgundy but the zipper rotted out.


----------



## Rarity

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I have one in burgundy but the zipper rotted out.


Oh no! Any way to fix it?


----------



## whateve

Rarity said:


> Oh no! Any way to fix it?


I sent it in for repair but they returned it, saying they couldn't fix it. I haven't tried getting it repaired anywhere else.


----------



## whateve

Please identify. It has a NYC creed, the paperwork looks like it is from around 1982. It's about 11 1/2 by 8 by 3. There is one large open compartment on the inside, a zippered full length pocket on each side and one slip pocket inside. I was wondering if it was a later version of a Bonnie Cashin design. I think I have seen similar styles with the Mexican striped lining.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Please identify. It has a NYC creed, the paperwork looks like it is from around 1982. It's about 11 1/2 by 8 by 3. There is one large open compartment on the inside, a zippered full length pocket on each side and one slip pocket inside. I was wondering if it was a later version of a Bonnie Cashin design. I think I have seen similar styles with the Mexican striped lining.



Maybe the Standard Tote? Here's the 1983 catalog pic:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe the Standard Tote? Here's the 1983 catalog pic:


Thanks! That looks like it.


----------



## Tetondeb

Gorgeous 1950s bag... some kind of travel bag or satchel I would imagine. The names bag then were not that creative under Cahn... ie "soft shoulder bag" lol! I'll update when I know more!

http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/09/new-acquisition-1950s-coach-travel-bag.html


----------



## jerri

carla748 said:


> Looks like a type of small belted hobo - Here's one like it on Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-White-Lea...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Don't know if it has a specific name but it is a Soho style


----------



## whateve

Tetondeb said:


> Gorgeous 1950s bag... some kind of travel bag or satchel I would imagine. The names bag then were not that creative under Cahn... ie "soft shoulder bag" lol! I'll update when I know more!
> 
> http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/2013/09/new-acquisition-1950s-coach-travel-bag.html


wow! With the original baseball hangtag too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *carla748* 

                              Looks like a type of small belted hobo - Here's one like it on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-White-Leat...QQcmdZViewItem




jerri said:


> Don't know if it has a specific name but it is a Soho style


Hi Jerri, welcome to TPF. 

please check the dates of posts when replying to them. The post you quoted from is from February, 2009 and the listing in question isn't viewable after 4.5 years.  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-6.html#post9904704


----------



## Tetondeb

whateve said:


> wow! With the original baseball hangtag too!



Right?  Swoon!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Hello ladies! I am wondering if you could help me ID this bag. She has the older wide-tooth zipper and track and she's a cross between a Fletcher (but much deeper) and a Slim Duffle Sac (but with a messenger flap). Any info. Would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

312mrileysofia said:


> Hello ladies! I am wondering if you could help me ID this bag. She has the older wide-tooth zipper and track and she's a cross between a Fletcher (but much deeper) and a Slim Duffle Sac (but with a messenger flap). Any info. Would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337457
> 
> View attachment 2337458
> 
> View attachment 2337459
> 
> View attachment 2337460



It might be a Whitney Bag. Measurements would help.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Hyacinth said:


> It might be a Whitney Bag. Measurements would help.


Thank you Hyacinth! I am IL too, and currently in the midst of an awful T-storm, or I'd run to the car and get my tape measure.  Her dimensions are VERY similar to that of the Slim Duffle Sac except she's compartmentalized: you open the flap and she has one front (fairly deep) pocket. The zippered track is in the middle and there's an expansive pocket on the (inside) back. The back of the bag *looks* as though it would have a pocket too, but it's stitched up. HTH. As always, I appreciate your _unbelievable_ wealth of knowledge.

P.S. I don't *think* (but, what do I know?) it's a Whitney because the flap comes over the bag more. It almost covers the front entirely. Don't Whitney's kinda stop at half-mast? It's almost like she's a Stewardess without the turnlock in her flap shape (width) and she's taller.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Hyacinth said:


> It might be a Whitney Bag. Measurements would help.


Actually Miss Hyacinth, by golly you're right! Of course! I gave her a bath earlier this afternoon and now that she's drying I think that gave her renewed energy and life. She's changing shape and puffing up and she, indeed, looks more like a Whitney now. Thanks so much for all your help, per usual. You have a wonderful evening...and stay dry!


----------



## Hyacinth

312mrileysofia said:


> Actually Miss Hyacinth, by golly you're right! Of course! I gave her a bath earlier this afternoon and now that she's drying I think that gave her renewed energy and life. She's changing shape and puffing up and she, indeed, looks more like a Whitney now. Thanks so much for all your help, per usual. You have a wonderful evening...and stay dry!



We had about an hour's rain, but now the last round of storms are passing to the north and east of us - NOT a good evening to be out on the lake! 

Glad to hear the bag is recovering, the flap looked a little dry but a few rounds of conditioner should help. Enjoy it!


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hi, I just wanted to make sure this bucket bag was authentic. The straps taper from thicker to thinner towards the buckle. It is a medium-large and the creed inside says United States, No. 0482-316. The inside has two hanging pockets that reach all the way to the bottom; one slip & the other zip. Style name & number on this would be much appreciated, Thanks! ~Auntie C


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Hi, I just wanted to make sure this bucket bag was authentic. The straps taper from thicker to thinner towards the buckle. It is a medium-large and the creed inside says United States, No. 0482-316. The inside has two hanging pockets that reach all the way to the bottom; one slip & the other zip. Style name & number on this would be much appreciated, Thanks! ~Auntie C


It looks like #4128 Boulevard bag from the Manhattan collection if it is about 10 x 11 inches.


----------



## Aunt Clara

Spot on with the measurements! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Aunt Clara

whateve said:


> It looks like #4128 Boulevard bag from the Manhattan collection if it is about 10 x 11 inches.


 

Those are the measurements! Thank you Whateve!!


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Those are the measurements! Thank you Whateve!!


You're welcome!


----------



## PurseAppeal

Please Authenticate this Coach.

Item Name: 
*Coach 20483 Madison OP Art Multi Tote Black and Gray
Seller ID: Pursecurse12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-20483...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f297d8ade*


Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Is this bag also called a Basic Bag or does it have another name? Thanks! (Photo borrowed from ebay)


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Is this bag also called a Basic Bag or does it have another name? Thanks! (Photo borrowed from ebay)


It's bigger than a basic bag. It's a companion bag #9300.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> It's bigger than a basic bag. It's a companion bag #9300.


 
Thank you! That's what I needed. I've gone all OCD again today with my Coach. Conditioning, bagging (in microfiber pillowcases) and labeling my few vintage.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello ladies!  Does anyone know what a 9045 should look like?  Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Thank you! That's what I needed. I've gone all OCD again today with my Coach. Conditioning, bagging (in microfiber pillowcases) and labeling my few vintage.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello ladies!  Does anyone know what a 9045 should look like?  Thanks!!



The only pictures I have were posted by Denimbarks 3 or 4 years ago. I think she called it a Roll Bag and said it was from the late 1990s, probably from the same group as the Geometric Bag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The only pictures I have were posted by Denimbarks 3 or 4 years ago. I think she called it a Roll Bag and said it was from the late 1990s, probably from the same group as the Geometric Bag.


I want one!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> The only pictures I have were posted by Denimbarks 3 or 4 years ago. I think she called it a Roll Bag and said it was from the late 1990s, probably from the same group as the Geometric Bag.



Thanks so much Hyacinth - it's gorgeous!  Do you know how many were in the geometric group?  So far I've seen the 9043, the 9044 and now the 9045.



whateve said:


> I want one!



Me too whateve!


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> The only pictures I have were posted by Denimbarks 3 or 4 years ago. I think she called it a Roll Bag and said it was from the late 1990s, probably from the same group as the Geometric Bag.





Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks so much Hyacinth - it's gorgeous!  Do you know how many were in the geometric group?  So far I've seen the 9043, the 9044 and now the 9045.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too whateve!



Those are the only three I have any records of.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Those are the only three I have any records of.



Thanks Hyacinth!  I have a 9043 on the way, now to track down the other two!


----------



## beachfront35

hi..I bought these 3 items at a yard sale today-does anyone know if they are real?


----------



## Hyacinth

beachfront35 said:


> hi..I bought these 3 items at a yard sale today-does anyone know if they are real?



They all look good. That wristlet style 41203 is one of less than 10 genuine wristlet styles that actually has a creed patch.

The top style is a Lexington Zip. I'll have to look around a bit for the striped wristlet.
ETA - the second looks like a Hamptons Twill Stripe style but I don't have the exact name.


----------



## beachfront35

yay..thank you so much for your quick reply. I love this site!


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> hi..I bought these 3 items at a yard sale today-does anyone know if they are real?





Hyacinth said:


> They all look good. That wristlet style 41203 is one of less than 10 genuine wristlet styles that actually has a creed patch.
> 
> The top style is a Lexington Zip. I'll have to look around a bit for the striped wristlet.
> ETA - the second looks like a Hamptons Twill Stripe style but I don't have the exact name.


The striped wristlet is a 40509, hamptons striped twill wristlet. 

http://shopwithme.fotopages.com/?entry=1253045


----------



## lisa.nickel

First time posting so I hope I do this right, never posted a link before either so hoping that works. I found this listing on my local craigslist for $35, asking the experts if it;s a good buy.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4082803835.html
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

lisa.nickel said:


> First time posting so I hope I do this right, never posted a link before either so hoping that works. I found this listing on my local craigslist for $35, asking the experts if it;s a good buy.
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4082803835.html
> Thanks in advance



That depends on whether it's genuine and what condition it's in. You should ask for a photo of the creed patch and serial number and of the lining to see if there's any staining or pen marks. If it's genuine (and it looks like it is) and in decent condition it might be worth a look. But you might also want to ask for measurements.


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hi again! Just wanted to be 100% positive on this. The creed# has me stumped a bit : E02-9476, Turkey. It measurse about 8" tall x 13.5" wide x 3" deep in nubuck & leather trim... Thanks so much for any info!  







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Hyacinth

Aunt Clara said:


> Hi again! Just wanted to be 100% positive on this. The creed# has me stumped a bit : E02-9476, Turkey. It measurse about 8" tall x 13.5" wide x 3" deep in nubuck & leather trim... Thanks so much for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It's a West End Nubuc Medium Hobo from 2000.


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hyacinth said:


> It's a West End Nubuc Medium Hobo from 2000.


 
Thank You Hyacinth!


----------



## elbodans

greetings!  this is my first time posting on here--i stumbled upon this site when trying to figure out the style of this bag i have (and love).  i've had it for maybe six months; it is the perfect bag for my needs (i travel for work, and it is very versatile AND fits in my computer bag for flights.)  basically, i love it.  but the silver is flaking off and it is starting to look old and worn.  i want to buy another one exactly like it--in any color, i don't care--but i don't know how to go about finding one when i don't know the style description.  can anyone help?  thanks in advance!  (i don't know if this helps, but i purchased it at a coach outlet, not a coach store and not online.)  thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

elbodans said:


> greetings!  this is my first time posting on here--i stumbled upon this site when trying to figure out the style of this bag i have (and love).  i've had it for maybe six months; it is the perfect bag for my needs (i travel for work, and it is very versatile AND fits in my computer bag for flights.)  basically, i love it.  but the silver is flaking off and it is starting to look old and worn.  i want to buy another one exactly like it--in any color, i don't care--but i don't know how to go about finding one when i don't know the style description.  can anyone help?  thanks in advance!  (i don't know if this helps, but i purchased it at a coach outlet, not a coach store and not online.)  thank you!



The serial number and/or a picture of the creed is helpful in identifying a style.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the name of style 9825? It's a cute little crossbody bag. 

Here's a listing for one - NMA:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name of style 9825? It's a cute little crossbody bag.
> 
> Here's a listing for one - NMA:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's actually a 9826, Mini Belt Bag. The Mini Bag 9825 doesn't have a belt loop or a removeable strap. The serial number should be A7C-9826.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name of style 9825? It's a cute little crossbody bag.
> 
> Here's a listing for one - NMA:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Hyacinth said:


> It's actually a 9826, Mini Belt Bag. The Mini Bag 9825 doesn't have a belt loop or a removeable strap. The serial number should be A7C-9826.


Thanks, Hyacinth. I have one and misread it too. It's really hard to get in there and see what the serial number is! And if I can get in, my eyes can't see it!


----------



## whateve

elbodans said:


> greetings!  this is my first time posting on here--i stumbled upon this site when trying to figure out the style of this bag i have (and love).  i've had it for maybe six months; it is the perfect bag for my needs (i travel for work, and it is very versatile AND fits in my computer bag for flights.)  basically, i love it.  but the silver is flaking off and it is starting to look old and worn.  i want to buy another one exactly like it--in any color, i don't care--but i don't know how to go about finding one when i don't know the style description.  can anyone help?  thanks in advance!  (i don't know if this helps, but i purchased it at a coach outlet, not a coach store and not online.)  thank you!


This looks like it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CHELS...284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258296555c

It's a Chelsea Leather Flap 17825 or F17825.

Here's another one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d87d9db8

Here's one just like yours. I can't tell if the style number is the same. Sometimes it is different for the metallic versions. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cb872242

There are also patent and signature versions. If you do an ebay search for Chelsea Flap, you'll find quite a few choices.


----------



## elbodans

BeenBurned said:


> The serial number and/or a picture of the creed is helpful in identifying a style.


sorry--didn't know!


----------



## elbodans

whateve said:


> This looks like it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CHELS...284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258296555c
> 
> It's a Chelsea Leather Flap 17825 or F17825.
> 
> Here's another one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d87d9db8
> 
> Here's one just like yours. I can't tell if the style number is the same. Sometimes it is different for the metallic versions. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cb872242
> 
> There are also patent and signature versions. If you do an ebay search for Chelsea Flap, you'll find quite a few choices.


done and done (and already bidding!)  thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

elbodans said:


> done and done (and already bidding!)  thank you!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Found this on craigslist, can someone look and tell me if it's a good deal?
Thanks
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4059123406.html


----------



## Simbadw

lisa.nickel said:


> Found this on craigslist, can someone look and tell me if it's a good deal?
> Thanks
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4059123406.html



I got mine at 50% off at the outlet, paid 149.99 I believe, so I would say yes.  BTW it is not vermilion, however the vachetta (natural) leather.  I really love mine and am wearing it today!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Great thanks so much


----------



## anniethecat

I can't for the life of me remember the name of this bag:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/clo/4075675052.html


----------



## whateve

anniethecat said:


> I can't for the life of me remember the name of this bag:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/clo/4075675052.html


colorblock Candace carryall 19909


----------



## anniethecat

whateve said:


> colorblock Candace carryall 19909


 

Thank you I couldn't come up with Candace for some reason


----------



## whateve

anniethecat said:


> Thank you I couldn't come up with Candace for some reason


You're welcome!


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hello! Any help with this style would be great! 

It looks like a small City bag with a gusseted pocket under the flap, main interior with zipper pocket & rear full length slip pocket. It measures 9 1/4" wide x 6" tall x about 2 1/2 inches deep. The creed is marked Coach Leatherware, United States No. 0560-212. Thanks much! 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Hello! Any help with this style would be great!
> 
> It looks like a small City bag with a gusseted pocket under the flap, main interior with zipper pocket & rear full length slip pocket. It measures 9 1/4" wide x 6" tall x about 2 1/2 inches deep. The creed is marked Coach Leatherware, United States No. 0560-212. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It's a compartment bag 9850 from between 1989 and 1993.


----------



## Aunt Clara

whateve said:


> It's a compartment bag 9850 from between 1989 and 1993.


 
Thank You whateve! That was lightning FAST!


----------



## Aunt Clara

whateve said:


> It's a compartment bag 9850 from between 1989 and 1993.


 
SHAZAM!!!


----------



## beachfront35

can anyone tell me if these are authentic coach purse and coach wristlet


----------



## Hyacinth

beachfront35 said:


> can anyone tell me if these are authentic coach purse and coach wristlet



They both look good.


----------



## beachfront35

super awesome-thanks for your assistance!


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Thank You whateve! That was lightning FAST!





Aunt Clara said:


> SHAZAM!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## loveslockets

Can you tell me the name of these two purses please?


----------



## whateve

loveslockets said:


> Can you tell me the name of these two purses please?


We need pictures of the creeds and measurements.


----------



## beachfront35

does anyone know if these are authentic coach shoes?


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> does anyone know if these are authentic coach shoes?



There should be a stamped imprint on the sides of the upper (leather) part of the shoe. It could be very close to the front and might be hard to get a picture of. If possible, please post a picture of the stamping. 

In the future, please post authenticity questions here. See post #1 for the information you need to post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## beachfront35

BeenBurned said:


> There should be a stamped imprint on the sides of the upper (leather) part of the shoe. It could be very close to the front and might be hard to get a picture of. If possible, please post a picture of the stamping.
> 
> In the future, please post authenticity questions here. See post #1 for the information you need to post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163



hi..not sure if this is the imprint you talked about -thanks for your help-in the future I will try to remember to post on that authenticity link!


----------



## yunbean

i own a coach leather duffle F15604 in a camel (light tan) color and need to replace the strap. here's an image of the color

bagshopforum.com/attachments/coach-burberry-mulberry/115121d1322376199-coach-leather-duffle-shoulder-bag-camel-f15064-coach-15064.jpg

does anyone know if coach has replacement bags, or if I can find any other types of straps to replace it? thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

yunbean said:


> i own a coach leather duffle F15604 in a camel (light tan) color and need to replace the strap. here's an image of the color
> 
> bagshopforum.com/attachments/coach-burberry-mulberry/115121d1322376199-coach-leather-duffle-shoulder-bag-camel-f15064-coach-15064.jpg
> 
> does anyone know if coach has replacement bags, or if I can find any other types of straps to replace it? thanks in advance!


Coach doesn't sell replacement straps for most of their bags. There are duffle kits that consist of straps and tassels and are designed to work with the duffle that is sold at full-priced stores. It might work with your made for factory duffle, if the strap width is the same. I don't know if one of the current colors would match. You could check at a Coach factory store. Sometimes they have extra straps. There are also several people that will make you a strap. Two I know of are Mautto http://www.mautto.com/  and silver-coach on ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/silver-coach/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=.


----------



## Yovillageidiot

Can someone please ID this wristlet I saw on eBay, I'm wondering if it comes in black. I can't find it any where but there and there are a million pages of black coach. Thank You!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Yovillageidiot said:


> Can someone please ID this wristlet I saw on eBay, I'm wondering if it comes in black. I can't find it any where but there and there are a million pages of black coach. Thank You!!


The style number is 6571. I'm not sure of the style name but it's a Hampton's leather wristlet.

 I would assume it came in black but it's from about 8-9 years ago so there may not be many around. 

If you're going to do searches, though you can use the style number, search other keywords such as leather, perforated, wristlet. I'm not sure how many sellers would still have tags and/or know the style number.


----------



## ledobe

yunbean said:


> i own a coach leather duffle F15604 in a camel (light tan) color and need to replace the strap. here's an image of the color
> 
> bagshopforum.com/attachments/coach-burberry-mulberry/115121d1322376199-coach-leather-duffle-shoulder-bag-camel-f15064-coach-15064.jpg
> 
> does anyone know if coach has replacement bags, or if I can find any other types of straps to replace it? thanks in advance!





whateve said:


> Coach doesn't sell replacement straps for most of their bags. There are duffle kits that consist of straps and tassels and are designed to work with the duffle that is sold at full-priced stores. It might work with your made for factory duffle, if the strap width is the same. I don't know if one of the current colors would match. You could check at a Coach factory store. Sometimes they have extra straps. There are also several people that will make you a strap. Two I know of are Mautto http://www.mautto.com/  and silver-coach on ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/silver-coach/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=.



I have both that bag and a duffle kit and it will fit, in fact a lot of the coach straps from lots of coach bags are interchangeable. I have no idea if you'd be able to match the color exactly , but those duffle kits are about mixing and matching anyway.


----------



## Yovillageidiot

Thank You so much "Been Burned" that was fast. I'm a Coach junkie but don't know any names or numbers. I've got several purses I want to put on eBay, but haven't because I don't know their names, I'll take some pics and see if you or others can help me!! Again thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Yovillageidiot said:


> Thank You so much "Been Burned" that was fast. I'm a Coach junkie but don't know any names or numbers. I've got several purses I want to put on eBay, but haven't because I don't know their names, I'll take some pics and see if you or others can help me!! Again thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## beachfront35

does anyone know about if the coach shoes I posted above are authentic? I tried to click on that other link to post it to the other forum but it said page not found? any advice would be helpful thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

beachfront35 said:


> does anyone know about if the coach shoes I posted above are authentic? I tried to click on that other link to post it to the other forum but it said page not found? any advice would be helpful thanks in advance!


Sorry about the broken link. I don't know anything about shoes so I can't help you. I don't know why the link doesn't work. I can't get it to work either. Back in the main Coach forum, click on the Shopping section, then "Authenticate this Coach."http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## Katherine2020

I haven't had any luck finding another bag just like this one, and am just getting more confused. Doesn't take much. Would you mind taking a look for ID?


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> does anyone know if these are authentic coach shoes?





BeenBurned said:


> There should be a stamped imprint on the sides of the upper (leather) part of the shoe. It could be very close to the front and might be hard to get a picture of. If possible, please post a picture of the stamping.
> 
> In the future, please post authenticity questions here. See post #1 for the information you need to post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163





beachfront35 said:


> hi..not sure if this is the imprint you talked about -thanks for your help-in the future I will try to remember to post on that authenticity link!


I'm sorry. I missed the updated pictures with the imprint from inside the shoe.

The shoes are authentic. Evidently they didn't stamp the style name in the older shoes so I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## Hyacinth

Katherine2020 said:


> I haven't had any luck finding another bag just like this one, and am just getting more confused. Doesn't take much. Would you mind taking a look for ID?



It's called a Soho Twill Small Tote, from 2003


----------



## beachfront35

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry. I missed the updated pictures with the imprint from inside the shoe.
> 
> The shoes are authentic. Evidently they didn't stamp the style name in the older shoes so I don't know the name of the style.


thanks so much-you have been a great help!


----------



## Katherine2020

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Soho Twill Small Tote, from 2003


 
Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> thanks so much-you have been a great help!


 You're welcome.


----------



## Purple Penny

I like this vintage bag and I have not seen it before. Please help me with a name and year or range. size is 7 1/2x12 Thank you!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Anyone know name or era of this bag?

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/4100959963.html


----------



## whateve

Purple Penny said:


> I like this vintage bag and I have not seen it before. Please help me with a name and year or range. size is 7 1/2x12 Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2354708


It's a large swinger #4040 from the Lightweights collection from between 1989 and 1993. The color is probably chamois.


----------



## whateve

lisa.nickel said:


> Anyone know name or era of this bag?
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/4100959963.html


It's probably a bucket bag from the Lightweights collection made between 1989 and 1993. it came in two sizes and the listing doesn't mention measurements.


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hello! I need help with this city bag. I'm thinking that it's not real with the "N" in the code even though I read that some factories used the N anyway. I just want to be confident about it & how could I explain the "N" if it is authentic? Thanks!  approx 11 1/2" wide x 7 1/2" tall x 3 3/4' deep..







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Hello! I need help with this city bag. I'm thinking that it's not real with the "N" in the code even though I read that some factories used the N anyway. I just want to be confident about it & how could I explain the "N" if it is authentic? Thanks!  approx 11 1/2" wide x 7 1/2" tall x 3 3/4' deep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It looks fine. The N factory code is fine in this case because the creed says Made in Mexico, which is where the N factory was located. In the future, authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## Aunt Clara

whateve said:


> It looks fine. The N factory code is fine in this case because the creed says Made in Mexico, which is where the N factory was located. In the future, authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


 

Ok Thank You whateve!! I also book marked that page for the future!


----------



## whateve

Aunt Clara said:


> Ok Thank You whateve!! I also book marked that page for the future!


You're welcome!


----------



## Purple Penny

whateve said:


> It's a large swinger #4040 from the Lightweights collection from between 1989 and 1993. The color is probably chamois.


 
Thanks for your help. I was going to buy it but passed it up because I was not sure about the hardware (not and expert and nothing to compare it to). Now I'm wishing I did looks like a great size for me.... but there is always next time.


----------



## whateve

Purple Penny said:


> Thanks for your help. I was going to buy it but passed it up because I was not sure about the hardware (not and expert and nothing to compare it to). Now I'm wishing I did looks like a great size for me.... but there is always next time.


You're welcome. The leather on these is really nice.


----------



## whateve

I've never seen either of these before. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300981891439&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400583330017&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I've never seen either of these before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300981891439&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400583330017&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



6008 - There's no name in my files but it's from the Chelsea line

4104 - Soho Small Zip


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> 6008 - There's no name in my files but it's from the Chelsea line
> 
> 4104 - Soho Small Zip


Thank you!


----------



## luffiness

Hi ladies,

This reminds me of the Chauncey Bag, but bigger...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...a%2BA4L59xeenY9MI1pSM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Any idea what it's called?

 Thank you.


----------



## whateve

luffiness said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This reminds me of the Chauncey Bag, but bigger...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...a%2BA4L59xeenY9MI1pSM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Any idea what it's called?
> 
> Thank you.


I think it is a Dover Bag #9900, from the Carriage Classics line, the same line as Chauncey.


----------



## luffiness

whateve said:


> I think it is a Dover Bag #9900, from the Carriage Classics line, the same line as Chauncey.



 Thank you for the super quick reply, whateve!!


----------



## whateve

luffiness said:


> Thank you for the super quick reply, whateve!!


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Do you have a name for this Sheridan drawstring? It is style number 4229 from 1994. She's a really nice size: 12 1/2 inches tall, 10 inches wide at the base, and 6 inches deep.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you have a name for this Sheridan drawstring? It is style number 4229 from 1994. She's a really nice size: 12 1/2 inches tall, 10 inches wide at the base, and 6 inches deep.



Darcey Drawstring


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Darcey Drawstring


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Mogambo66

Hi experts! I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about these two pieces...name of collection, original retail prices, year of release, etc. The style number of the bag is M05Q-5226. I'm really more of a fan of the Coach leathers, not the Signature stuff, but I happen to love anything in mint green and I thought these were really cute. Does anyone know if these are real snakeskin, or is it embossed leather? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Mogambo66 said:


> Hi experts! I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about these two pieces...name of collection, original retail prices, year of release, etc. The style number of the bag is M05Q-5226. I'm really more of a fan of the Coach leathers, not the Signature stuff, but I happen to love anything in mint green and I thought these were really cute. Does anyone know if these are real snakeskin, or is it embossed leather? Thanks in advance for any help!



Sorry, I don't know the name, but there have been a few others on Ebay. The creed is valid and says the bag is trimmed in snakeskin, see below.


----------



## leashes

Hi! I am new here and would appreciate some information about two Coach purses I recently purchased at a garage sale. They are both New York bags, and that's about all I know. I don't know much about vintage coach, but when I saw them, I was pretty sure they were the real thing. The leather is something you just don't see anymore. I am particularly interested in whether these are rare or desirable in any way. I was considering dyeing them, but if they are special, I will leave them as-is and pass them on to someone who likes the colors. The satchel is about 11" across and the saddle bag is about 9" across.
Thanks!


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - I'm trying to identify the name and/or collection of these two bags.

The tote is woolish and 10.5 x 11 x 4 and creed is C0B-8131.

The purple suede bag measures 8.5 x 5.5 x 4. It is a pouch, small handbag, not a wristlet.
It has a creed inside marked saying made in the USA but no serial number.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## whateve

leashes said:


> Hi! I am new here and would appreciate some information about two Coach purses I recently purchased at a garage sale. They are both New York bags, and that's about all I know. I don't know much about vintage coach, but when I saw them, I was pretty sure they were the real thing. The leather is something you just don't see anymore. I am particularly interested in whether these are rare or desirable in any way. I was considering dyeing them, but if they are special, I will leave them as-is and pass them on to someone who likes the colors. The satchel is about 11" across and the saddle bag is about 9" across.
> Thanks!


Both bags were probably made between 1986 and 1988. 
The satchel is a large Madison satchel. This is a popular style but they aren't extremely rare. Coach still makes a smaller version but it doesn't have a shoulder strap, and a lot of people prefer to have a strap.

The red bag was called a saddlery bag. I haven't seen very many of these. The red color is extremely popular with collectors. Personally, I think it would be wrong to dye it.

Both bags can be improved with a bath and conditioning. There is plenty of advice on how to do that in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I'm trying to identify the name and/or collection of these two bags.
> 
> The tote is woolish and 10.5 x 11 x 4 and creed is C0B-8131.
> 
> The purple suede bag measures 8.5 x 5.5 x 4. It is a pouch, small handbag, not a wristlet.
> It has a creed inside marked saying made in the USA but no serial number.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The first one was called the Wool C Small tote. It was originally priced at $198 and was shown in the September 2000 issue of Glamour.


----------



## ElizabethB

Does anyone know the Style # and the "official" color of this purple wristlet?  I've never seen this one in this color.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ElizabethB said:


> Does anyone know the Style # and the "official" color of this purple wristlet?  I've never seen this one in this color.  Thanks!


I don't have a style number. The color might be aubergine.


----------



## ElizabethB

BeenBurned said:


> I don't have a style number. The color might be aubergine.


Senior Moment; but I believe you're correct.  Thanks for your help BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

ElizabethB said:


> Senior Moment; but I believe you're correct.  Thanks for your help BeenBurned!


----------



## thecollector629

whateve said:


> The first one was called the Wool C Small tote. It was originally priced at $198 and was shown in the September 2000 issue of Glamour.


Thank you!


----------



## swhynacht

Can anybody tell me the name of this colour? It's a Madison leather convertible hobo, but I can't find another picture of this color anywhere!


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## leashes

Thank you Whateve! Very helpful.


----------



## takemetoparis

I found a Coach purse while thrifting and the leather has an amazing smell to it. I would guess the purse is from the 70s/80s, but I know nothing about Coach and could use some help determining what year it is from, if the style has a name, and if it is real. Thanks! (hope these pics show up!)
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oWwHh6TiI84/UlM6xruhu8I/AAAAAAAASrQ/l3qo6SXczvQ/s640/IMG_8328.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-tdEndoQ8cjo/UlM6yuqCXEI/AAAAAAAASqo/Ci3H14YeEuw/s640/IMG_8327.JPG
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3XwYTS0H8Gg/UlM62C7nEKI/AAAAAAAASq0/kYFVdeq9cwA/s512/IMG_8329.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UM9uU9yhMcE/UlM668Uy4GI/AAAAAAAASrE/nqGhLy-UY40/s640/IMG_8331.JPG


----------



## whateve

leashes said:


> Thank you Whateve! Very helpful.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

takemetoparis said:


> I found a Coach purse while thrifting and the leather has an amazing smell to it. I would guess the purse is from the 70s/80s, but I know nothing about Coach and could use some help determining what year it is from, if the style has a name, and if it is real. Thanks! (hope these pics show up!)
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oWwHh6TiI84/UlM6xruhu8I/AAAAAAAASrQ/l3qo6SXczvQ/s640/IMG_8328.jpg
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-tdEndoQ8cjo/UlM6yuqCXEI/AAAAAAAASqo/Ci3H14YeEuw/s640/IMG_8327.JPG
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3XwYTS0H8Gg/UlM62C7nEKI/AAAAAAAASq0/kYFVdeq9cwA/s512/IMG_8329.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UM9uU9yhMcE/UlM668Uy4GI/AAAAAAAASrE/nqGhLy-UY40/s640/IMG_8331.JPG



I'm not at all comfortable with that bag.

The style is a copy of a line called Tribeca, which was one of the first times Coach used that block letter "Coach New York" stamp. BUT... the month and year code in your bag indicates it was made in May of 1995 but I'm looking at the Coach catalog where that line was first introduced, and it wasn't advertised until the "1998 Preview" book which means there's no way it would have been made in 1995. That Coach new York stamp is also much too high up on the flap, it should be at least 3/4s down that bottom leather section on the front flap.


----------



## applejo90

Hi! I would like to know what the name of this bag model is, if anyone recognize it? 
Found it in a japanese fashion magazine, and unfortunatly, I can't read japanese soo 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

applejo90 said:


> Hi! I would like to know what the name of this bag model is, if anyone recognize it?
> Found it in a japanese fashion magazine, and unfortunatly, I can't read japanese soo
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It looks like the Legacy duffle with a duffle kit. The duffle is style #19889 for the regular size. The duffle kit is 21848. The duffle comes with matching straps and tassels. You can either buy a second duffle in another color and interchange the straps and tassels or buy the duffle kit, which is just the straps, tassels and hangtag. The duffle is still on Coach.com in certain colors but I don't know if the duffle kit is. There are still duffle kits available through the Coach factory online sale and they might be available at some factory stores. Here is Coach's ad for the kits:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPFsaFqomCk


----------



## luffiness

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190920160893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi. Anyone know the name/style of this bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

luffiness said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190920160893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi. Anyone know the name/style of this bag? Thanks in advance.


Seller rhino1069

Are you the winner of that bag?

Note that the seller already sold the bag a month ago:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Ladies-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

luffiness said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190920160893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi. Anyone know the name/style of this bag? Thanks in advance.





BeenBurned said:


> Seller rhino1069
> 
> Are you the winner of that bag?
> 
> Note that the seller already sold the bag a month ago:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Ladies-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



_If_ it's genuine, it's a Saddle Bag Spectator probably from around 1991. I'd really want to see a close-up readable photo of the creed stamp and serial number though, the Spectator styles from that time period have been faked before.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Would any of you lovely ladies happen to know the style name of this bag? I believe (in good light) the Creed number is 0414-949. I've never seen one with the external slip pockets (2 varying sizes). It's got the older wide-tooth zipper track and strap. She's in great condition sans a good bath and a little-wee bit-acrylic work on the bottom. Also, what is the formal name for this British racing green color? Thanks in advance for your breadth of knowledge. Have a great day!!!


----------



## whateve

312mrileysofia said:


> Would any of you lovely ladies happen to know the style name of this bag? I believe (in good light) the Creed number is 0414-949. I've never seen one with the external slip pockets (2 varying sizes). It's got the older wide-tooth zipper track and strap. She's in great condition sans a good bath and a little-wee bit-acrylic work on the bottom. Also, what is the formal name for this British racing green color? Thanks in advance for your breadth of knowledge. Have a great day!!!
> View attachment 2363005
> 
> View attachment 2363006
> 
> View attachment 2363007


It's a Companion Bag #9300 from around 1989. My ad doesn't show a green for this bag. A green used around that time was called Forest Green.


----------



## luffiness

BeenBurned said:


> Seller rhino1069
> 
> Are you the winner of that bag?
> 
> Note that the seller already sold the bag a month ago:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Ladies-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



No, im not the winner. Didnt want to bid because there wasnt a clear pic of the creed. I also noticed the completed listing as well. Just was curious about the style...


----------



## 312mrileysofia

whateve said:


> It's a Companion Bag #9300 from around 1989. My ad doesn't show a green for this bag. A green used around that time was called Forest Green.


Thank you so much Whateve! Uh, I guess I couldn't see the proverbial "Forest" through the trees (Puns--I love puns!). "Forest Green" was so easy it slipped my mind as a color name possibility. Doh. She was my $6.99 bin find this morning. I think, with those slip pockets, I'll use her as a handbag organizer when she's not in full purse use. Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give a ballpark on the age of this creed? The bag is a plum basic bag. The paperwork it came with has 1982 on it but I know that may not be when the bag was made. Thanks for your help! 







Uh oh I can't seem to figure out how to get a picture posted from my desktop.


----------



## whateve

PlaneGGirl said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give a ballpark on the age of this creed? The bag is a plum basic bag. The paperwork it came with has 1982 on it but I know that may not be when the bag was made. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh I can't seem to figure out how to get a picture posted from my desktop.


If the picture is on your computer, click on the paperclip icon at the top of the page to attach photos. There is a maximum size so you might have to resize them. If you don't see the paperclip icon, click on "go advanced" and you should be able to see it. 

The basic bag was introduced in 1974. The burgundy color was one of the original colors. I have one with a glued in serial number which I believe is from around 1980. We had a discussion awhile back trying to determine age by when Coach was using the copyright symbol in the creeds, and it seemed they used the copyright symbol before they had actually obtained a copyright. They had stopped using it by the mid-80s.


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Thanks for your help! I still can't seem to get the hang of posting pictures! I'd love to share it here as it is brand new and the color is so amazing.  It does have the glued in tag.


----------



## whateve

PlaneGGirl said:


> Thanks for your help! I still can't seem to get the hang of posting pictures! I'd love to share it here as it is brand new and the color is so amazing.  It does have the glued in tag.


Wow! Mine was brand new too! What are the chances?! I could never get a great picture of it, but here it is:


----------



## luffiness

Hyacinth said:


> _If_ it's genuine, it's a Saddle Bag Spectator probably from around 1991. I'd really want to see a close-up readable photo of the creed stamp and serial number though, the Spectator styles from that time period have been faked before.



Thanks for the ID. I didnt realize there have been fakes..


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Yes! ^ Whateve that is the exact bag! I just love it, so pretty and lovely quality! It is as if someone bought it and just put it away in the closet. Have you used anything on it to bring out the color? I have the leather cpr and black rocks that I've used on other bags with good results, but haven't tried anything on this bag, it just has a few minor superficial scuffs that would be nice to buff out.


----------



## Annie81

Hi everyone I bought this coach bag from the coach Sydney city store about a year ago but have no idea what the name is hopefully someone knows.


----------



## whateve

PlaneGGirl said:


> Yes! ^ Whateve that is the exact bag! I just love it, so pretty and lovely quality! It is as if someone bought it and just put it away in the closet. Have you used anything on it to bring out the color? I have the leather cpr and black rocks that I've used on other bags with good results, but haven't tried anything on this bag, it just has a few minor superficial scuffs that would be nice to buff out.


I haven't used anything on it, but those are my two favorite products and I'll probably use one or both of them on it eventually.


----------



## whateve

Annie81 said:


> Hi everyone I bought this coach bag from the coach Sydney city store about a year ago but have no idea what the name is hopefully someone knows.


A picture of the creed showing the serial number would be very helpful.


----------



## Annie81

Hopefully this dosnt turn upside down again. It says H119418771


----------



## whateve

Annie81 said:


> Hopefully this dosnt turn upside down again. It says H119418771


It's a Chelsea Embossed Python East West tote.


----------



## latetotheparty

This is a vintage one, does anyone know the name?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-RARE-...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6be9996

Thanks


----------



## hawks714

Hi, I'm new here so please bear with me  I have a vintage double kisslock cashin tan leather coach purse. Pre creed. With brass hardware, black lining seam through middle of the bottom, all these things I have read are correct. The one thing I am wondering about is the coach stamp. There is only one, dead center on the side of the purse. I would love your thoughts on it.  I tried to post a picture but my iPad is being uncooperative 
Thanks so much, 
hawks714


----------



## whateve

hawks714 said:


> Hi, I'm new here so please bear with me  I have a vintage double kisslock cashin tan leather coach purse. Pre creed. With brass hardware, black lining seam through middle of the bottom, all these things I have read are correct. The one thing I am wondering about is the coach stamp. There is only one, dead center on the side of the purse. I would love your thoughts on it.  I tried to post a picture but my iPad is being uncooperative
> Thanks so much,
> hawks714


Pictures are necessary for us to help you.


----------



## Mogambo66

I was wondering if anyone would happen to know the name of this wallet? Also, would you have any idea of what the name of the color would be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mogambo66 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would happen to know the name of this wallet? Also, would you have any idea of what the name of the color would be? Thanks in advance!


My records show the style name as being leather turnlock medium wallet. I don't know the style number for the leather. There's a similar signature wallet, style 43612. 

I think the color looks like pool.


----------



## Mogambo66

BeenBurned said:


> My records show the style name as being leather turnlock medium wallet. I don't know the style number for the leather. There's a similar signature wallet, style 43612.
> 
> I think the color looks like pool.




Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hawks714

whateve said:


> Pictures are necessary for us to help you.


Ok I'll work on getting a picture up, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mogambo66 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


You're welcome.


----------



## icorrick

Hello so, I took a chance on ebay and I won this wallet for 50 bucks!  The seller never replied to any of my questions so, before I make the payment can someone help me identify this... Look like a Coach Madison Leather Checkbook Wallet but I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## annevane

Does anyone know the name of this bag? or how old old it might? I would love to find one to purchase!


----------



## whateve

annevane said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? or how old old it might? I would love to find one to purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2365616


It looks like an Ashley hippie made for factory from 2011 or 2012. There might be some on ebay. Most of the ones I've seen on ebay are newer versions with either different fabric or a slightly different style. That exact one looks like style #F15799. Here is a listing for one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8616649a


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Ladies: may I have your help ID'ing this bag? She's very simple and I love her. Needs a good dunk and rehab. but she's very structurally sound. The Creed # is 0711-125. Approximate age? For $3.99 I just couldn't pass up her smooshiness. Thanks so much and have a great day!


----------



## whateve

312mrileysofia said:


> Ladies: may I have your help ID'ing this bag? She's very simple and I love her. Needs a good dunk and rehab. but she's very structurally sound. The Creed # is 0711-125. Approximate age? For $3.99 I just couldn't pass up her smooshiness. Thanks so much and have a great day!
> View attachment 2365768
> 
> View attachment 2365769


I don't know the style. It was made between 1988 and 1993. Measurements might help in identifying the style.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

whateve said:


> I don't know the style. It was made between 1988 and 1993. Measurements might help in identifying the style.


Whateve~thank you! She is approx. 9.5"L x 7.5"H x 2.5" D (at the bottom)


----------



## kcoach

Sorry - I know this isn't the greatest photo but I could not get inside the bag enough to get a better one. The # is G13-9870. I think it's the Court Bag in "red". Any additional info is much appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

kcoach said:


> Sorry - I know this isn't the greatest photo but I could not get inside the bag enough to get a better one. The # is G13-9870. I think it's the Court Bag in "red". Any additional info is much appreciated!



It was made in 2001.


----------



## kcoach

Hyacinth said:


> It was made in 2001.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

312mrileysofia said:


> Ladies: may I have your help ID'ing this bag? She's very simple and I love her. Needs a good dunk and rehab. but she's very structurally sound. The Creed # is 0711-125. Approximate age? For $3.99 I just couldn't pass up her smooshiness. Thanks so much and have a great day!
> View attachment 2365768
> 
> View attachment 2365769





312mrileysofia said:


> Whateve~thank you! She is approx. 9.5"L x 7.5"H x 2.5" D (at the bottom)



The main photo is taken from much too close in, it doesn't give any details of the style, not even the shape of the bag.

Please take a few more photos, one from straight on and farther away so we can see the actual shape, and one with the bag turned about a quarter turn so we can see the side. Also we need to know how many other pockets there are besides the one in front.

Closer isn't _always_ better.


----------



## Mogambo66

Is there any chance anyone can id this bag without a style number? I saw a photo of it online, but I couldn't find out any information about it. It looks a little like a Lindsay, but the detailing is a bit different. Thanks in advance!


----------



## twinklekid

Can anyone ID this bag?  I am unable to read the creed number.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Nevermind - found it, but can't delete post


----------



## netlawyer

Hi Ladies!

I've taken a shine to the various Penelopes that came out in the 2001 time frame and was wondering if anyone knew the style number to the black satchel in this photo?  (Photo borrowed from this listing from seller metopicsuture : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-Authentic-Coach-Purses-2NWT-2NWOT-/261291671370* )

*The listing is interesting.  The earlier listing for these bags received one bid at $150 and the seller has relisted the lot at a starting bid of $200.  Seller is definitely an optimist...)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tenny

netlawyer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've taken a shine to the various Penelopes that came out in the 2001 time frame and was wondering if anyone knew the style number to the black satchel in this photo?  (Photo borrowed from this listing from seller metopicsuture : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-Authentic-Coach-Purses-2NWT-2NWOT-/261291671370* )
> 
> *The listing is interesting.  The earlier listing for these bags received one bid at $150 and the seller has relisted the lot at a starting bid of $200.  Seller is definitely an optimist...)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe it's 9713 (or is the size off by too much?)

This is the info I have:

9712 Penelope East-West Zippered Bag; about 5&#8221; tall x 9&#8221; wide x 2&#8221; across base
9713 Penelope Satchel; about 7&#8221; tall x 12&#8221; wide x 3 ¾&#8221; across base. 
9714 Penelope City Tote; about 11&#8221; tall x 9&#8221; wide x 4 ¼&#8221; across base.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've taken a shine to the various Penelopes that came out in the 2001 time frame and was wondering if anyone knew the style number to the black satchel in this photo?  (Photo borrowed from this listing from seller metopicsuture : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-Authentic-Coach-Purses-2NWT-2NWOT-/261291671370* )
> 
> *The listing is interesting.  The earlier listing for these bags received one bid at $150 and the seller has relisted the lot at a starting bid of $200.  Seller is definitely an optimist...)
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Tenny said:


> I believe it's 9713 (or is the size off by too much?)
> 
> This is the info I have:
> 
> 9712 Penelope East-West Zippered Bag; about 5 tall x 9 wide x 2 across base
> 9713 Penelope Satchel; about 7 tall x 12 wide x 3 ¾ across base.
> 9714 Penelope City Tote; about 11 tall x 9 wide x 4 ¼ across base.



To confuse things even more, Coach lists the Satchel measurements as 14x10, so it all depends on how you measure it.


----------



## netlawyer

Tenny said:


> I believe it's 9713 (or is the size off by too much?)
> 
> This is the info I have:
> 
> 9712 Penelope East-West Zippered Bag; about 5 tall x 9 wide x 2 across base
> 9713 Penelope Satchel; about 7 tall x 12 wide x 3 ¾ across base.
> 9714 Penelope City Tote; about 11 tall x 9 wide x 4 ¼ across base.





Hyacinth said:


> To confuse things even more, Coach lists the Satchel measurements as 14x10, so it all depends on how you measure it.



Thanks so much!!   I think there might be two satchels with the one I posted being the larger, so I think you are both right.  I saw the smaller one in another listing and like a dope didn't save it.  I'll come back once I see again, but this is a great start.  

Happy to report that I already have two of the totes (black and teal) and one of the small zippered bags in tan.  I think there is a little wristlet as well.


----------



## annevane

whateve said:


> It looks like an Ashley hippie made for factory from 2011 or 2012. There might be some on ebay. Most of the ones I've seen on ebay are newer versions with either different fabric or a slightly different style. That exact one looks like style #F15799. Here is a listing for one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8616649a


 
Thanks for you help and the link!


----------



## whateve

annevane said:


> Thanks for you help and the link!


You're welcome!


----------



## Sicy

Hi can someone ID this old coach


----------



## BeenBurned

Sicy said:


> Hi can someone ID this old coach
> 
> View attachment 2370139
> View attachment 2370140
> View attachment 2370141


It looks like some kind of Hamptons weekend top handle pouch but I can't read the style number on the creed.


----------



## ClassicShopper

What is or was the "park leather" line?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

ClassicShopper said:


> What is or was the "park leather" line?  Thanks!


Park Leather is a new collection made for Coach factory stores, not to be confused with the Parker full-priced line from 2008.


----------



## ZSP

ClassicShopper said:


> What is or was the "park leather" line?  Thanks!





whateve said:


> Park Leather is a new collection made for Coach factory stores, *not to be confused with the Parker full-priced line* from 2008.




LOL  I know the difference but in my eBay search for a yummy Parker bag in that beautiful gelato leather...you'd be amazed...maybe not...how many Park bags are being called Parker.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> LOL  I know the difference but in my eBay search for a yummy Parker bag in that beautiful gelato leather...you'd be amazed...maybe not...how many Park bags are being called Parker.


I'm not surprised at all. The SAs at my outlet confuse the two as well.


----------



## ClassicShopper

whateve said:


> Park Leather is a new collection made for Coach factory stores, not to be confused with the Parker full-priced line from 2008.




Okay, thanks, I can live with that....I have a lovely wristlet in robins egg in that line and I was suddenly questioning whether I had been duped with a fake...the color is beautiful but it's not like my legacy wristlet, but I still love it as long as it is "real."  Whew!


----------



## whateve

ClassicShopper said:


> Okay, thanks, I can live with that....I have a lovely wristlet in robins egg in that line and I was suddenly questioning whether I had been duped with a fake...the color is beautiful but it's not like my legacy wristlet, but I still love it as long as it is "real."  Whew!


You're welcome.


----------



## Nubian1535

Picked this Coach up today, can anyone help me ID this blue beauty.


----------



## whateve

Nubian1535 said:


> Picked this Coach up today, can anyone help me ID this blue beauty.


It's a basic bag #9455 from the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## Nubian1535

whateve said:


> It's a basic bag #9455 from the late 70's or early 80's.


Thanks


----------



## SuperSpy

Item: Vintage Coach Waverly
List #: 251362667845
Seller: desolafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8661ed45

I am not an expert, even though this is listed as 'vintage' I think it looks fishy. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

SuperSpy said:


> Item: Vintage Coach Waverly
> List #: 251362667845
> Seller: desolafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8661ed45
> 
> I am not an expert, even though this is listed as 'vintage' I think it looks fishy. Thanks!



If you check my Coach Fake Serial Numbers list posted here at tPF or Daria48's Fake Numbers list posted at Ebay you'll see that number 233-5678 listed as "probably always Fake". The entire number isn't clear in the photos but the creed and number stamping is very crooked and the font of the serial number is wrong for the time period. The strap buckles aren't right either.

Please report.

Hyacinth's tPF Fakes List:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503288
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503310
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-37.html#post18503401


DARIA48's GUIDE:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/fake-serial-numbers-and-counterfeit-coach-bags/10000000002744619/g.html

BTW, in the future please ask questions about Coach authenticity at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Thanks!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## SuperSpy

Thanks Hyacinth! I'll report it!


----------



## SuperSpy

PS: The stitching is very uneven too.. The hang tag is what got me looking closer.
Thanks again! Appreciate you!


----------



## Tenny

Hyacinth said:


> If you check my Coach Fake Serial Numbers list posted here at tPF or Daria48's Fake Numbers list posted at Ebay you'll see that number 233-5678 listed as "probably always Fake". The entire number isn't clear in the photos but the creed and number stamping is very crooked and the font of the serial number is wrong for the time period. The strap buckles aren't right either.
> 
> Please report.
> 
> 
> Just as a quick aside, on bags with that 233-5678 serial number, the word SCRATCHES is almost always misspelled - just as it is on this one.


----------



## odin

I saw this purse on the garage sale site and wonder if its real...i cant find the number anywhere  

BO6K - 7574​


----------



## whateve

odin said:


> I saw this purse on the garage sale site and wonder if its real...i cant find the number anywhere
> 
> BO6K - 7574​


There was a real Coach with that number, but counterfeiters can use real numbers in fake bags. Without seeing the bag, we can't tell you if it is authentic.

This is what that style looks like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RaRe-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It was called Legacy Leather tote.


----------



## odin

https://www.facebook.com/messages/797125127

this is the number....thanks for u help


----------



## odin

ok guess u cant see it  ... not sure how to put the pic up here lol....well the O is maybe a 0 ... but still i can not find the purse when i search for it....so pretty tho....


----------



## whateve

odin said:


> ok guess u cant see it  ... not sure how to put the pic up here lol....well the O is maybe a 0 ... but still i can not find the purse when i search for it....so pretty tho....


You're not going to find many since the style is from 2006. When searching, only use the numbers after the dash - that's the style number. If you can copy the pictures onto your computer, you can post them by using the paperclip icon at the top of the reply box. If you don't see it, click "go advanced."


----------



## odin

omg thanks whateve......that is the back...just looks like it....ty so much for the help


----------



## odin

dang the lady looked up the purse too now...she read rare and now she keeps it  lol...not my lucky day i guess haha...


----------



## BeenBurned

I have 3 bags that I'd appreciate names for. I know 1 of them is definitely vintage; it has a glued on "registration" number. 

TIA! 

1. I think it might be a basic bag, style 9455. It has a doubled "spaghetti" strap and a long loop zipper pull. Please let me know if more pics are needed. 

Measurements are approx. 11" wide x 7" high x 2" deep


----------



## BeenBurned

2. This one looks like a camera bag. There's a top zippered compartment and 2 front zipper compartments. There's an open pocket on the back. 

Measurements are about 7.5" wide x 9.5" high x 3" deep

*Front*: 





*Back*:


----------



## BeenBurned

The last one is just a name that I need for the style. 

The style is 8319.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have 3 bags that I'd appreciate names for. I know 1 of them is definitely vintage; it has a glued on "registration" number.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 1. I think it might be a basic bag, style 9455. It has a doubled "spaghetti" strap and a long loop zipper pull. Please let me know if more pics are needed.
> 
> Measurements are approx. 11" wide x 7" high x 2" deep


Yes, it's a basic bag, also known as a zippered clutch. I believe the registered trademark symbol was used around 1980 so I would date it from around then.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> 2. This one looks like a camera bag. There's a top zippered compartment and 2 front zipper compartments. There's an open pocket on the back.
> 
> Measurements are about 7.5" wide x 9.5" high x 3" deep
> 
> *Front*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back*:


I have a picture of this from a 1991 catalog that I got from Hyacinth, but it is missing the style info! I'm sure Hyacinth has it.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> 2. This one looks like a camera bag. There's a top zippered compartment and 2 front zipper compartments. There's an open pocket on the back.
> 
> Measurements are about 7.5" wide x 9.5" high x 3" deep
> 
> *Front*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back*:



International Travel Bag, style 511, from the Holiday 1991 book.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The last one is just a name that I need for the style.
> 
> The style is 8319.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry, I don't have that one in any catalog. I have pics of three or four of them all with similar creeds and D1K-8319 serials and outlet stamps, but titled as "some kind of leather Girlie Bag".


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes, it's a basic bag, also known as a zippered clutch. I believe the registered trademark symbol was used around 1980 so I would date it from around then.





whateve said:


> I have a picture of this from a 1991 catalog that I got from Hyacinth, but it is missing the style info! I'm sure Hyacinth has it.





Hyacinth said:


> International Travel Bag, style 511, from the Holiday 1991 book.





Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I don't have that one in any catalog. I have pics of three or four of them all with similar creeds and D1K-8319 serials and outlet stamps, but titled as "some kind of leather Girlie Bag".


Thank you very much ladies! 

Hyacinth, regarding that third one, the Girlie bag, I wonder whether that was the only month and plant where they made it. Mine is the same, also with the outlet stamp.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sorry, posted in the wrong subforum.


----------



## Tenny

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you very much ladies!
> 
> Hyacinth, regarding that third one, the Girlie bag, I wonder whether that was the only month and plant where they made it. Mine is the same, also with the outlet stamp.



I have photos of 8319 creed patches with D1K, G1K, and G2K prefixes. They ALL have outlet bullseyes on them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tenny said:


> I have photos of 8319 creed patches with D1K, G1K, and G2K prefixes. They ALL have outlet bullseyes on them.


Thanks. Interesting that they're all the same plant and all ended up at the outlets.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you very much ladies!
> 
> Hyacinth, regarding that third one, the Girlie bag, I wonder whether that was the only month and plant where they made it. Mine is the same, also with the outlet stamp.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tenny*
> I have photos of 8319 creed patches with D1K, G1K, and G2K prefixes. They ALL have outlet bullseyes on them.



My guess is that it was a MFF style made years before Coach started adding the "F" to the style numbers on MFF bags (so far the earliest F code I've found stamped on a creed patch is from September 2006 but it's possible there are earlier MFF codes).


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> My guess is that it was a MFF style made years before Coach started adding the "F" to the style numbers on MFF bags (so far the earliest F code I've found stamped on a creed patch is from September 2006 but it's possible there are earlier MFF codes).


That makes sense and actually crossed my mind. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have a couple more oddball items. 

First is a leather wallet. This is huge (for a wallet) and certainly wouldn't fit in many of the bags I carry. 

It measures 7.25" wide (closed) by 4.5" high. The cash pocket is 7+" deep! I wish I was rich enough to fill it!


----------



## BeenBurned

The next one is about the size and shape of an eyeglass case. There are two interior sections. The zippered compartment has a large open pocket on one side of the inside and the other side is divided into two smaller open pockets. 

I don't know whether this is supposed to be some type of pencil case or ????


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I have a couple more oddball items.
> 
> First is a leather wallet. This is huge (for a wallet) and certainly wouldn't fit in many of the bags I carry.
> 
> It measures 7.25" wide (closed) by 4.5" high. The cash pocket is 7+" deep! I wish I was rich enough to fill it!



It looks like style 7896, Large Framed Wallet from the Holiday 2001 catalog.

I can't find the other one, sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like style 7896, Large Framed Wallet from the Holiday 2001 catalog.
> 
> I can't find the other one, sorry.


Thank you! That's the wallet! 

Any idea what the other thing is?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you! That's the wallet!
> 
> Any idea what the other thing is?



No, that's what I meant by "the other one". I looked through all my late 90s-early 2000s catalogs and scans and can't find anything like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> No, that's what I meant by "the other one". I looked through all my late 90s-early 2000s catalogs and scans and can't find anything like it.


Thanks for checking. I looked too although I don't have as vast a collection of catalogs as you do.

DH thought it was a grooming kit for items like a nail file, clippers, etc., but that doesn't make sense with the pockets on the other side.


----------



## ClassicShopper

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for checking. I looked too although I don't have as vast a collection of catalogs as you do.
> 
> DH thought it was a grooming kit for items like a nail file, clippers, etc., but that doesn't make sense with the pockets on the other side.




Isn't that the earlier cosmetic case?  Goodies on one side, brushes on the other?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> The next one is about the size and shape of an eyeglass case. There are two interior sections. The zippered compartment has a large open pocket on one side of the inside and the other side is divided into two smaller open pockets.
> 
> I don't know whether this is supposed to be some type of pencil case or ????





ClassicShopper said:


> Isn't that the earlier cosmetic case?  Goodies on one side, brushes on the other?


Thank you!! Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!! Look what I found!!

Style 7194. They don't show the inside but the outside sure looks pretty similar to mine! (I wish I had a larger picture.)







I wonder when it's from?!?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you!! Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!! Look what I found!!
> 
> Style 7194. They don't show the inside but the outside sure looks pretty similar to mine! (I wish I had a larger picture.)
> 
> leggomyhandbag.com/WebGallery/thumbs1105.jpg
> 
> I wonder when it's from?!?


My chubby has the same lining so it is probably from the same period, around 2000. The cosmetic cases I have from the late 90's have the ticking stripes.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you!! Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!! Look what I found!!
> 
> Style 7194. They don't show the inside but the outside sure looks pretty similar to mine! (I wish I had a larger picture.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when it's from?!?



Still no luck finding it, although my scanned catalogs don't show many accessories. Whoever made them scanned the bags and mostly ignored the small pieces. The style number is probably from 1999-2000 like Whateve said.


----------



## BeenBurned

ClassicShopper said:


> Isn't that the earlier cosmetic case?  Goodies on one side, brushes on the other?





whateve said:


> My chubby has the same lining so it is probably from the same period, around 2000. The cosmetic cases I have from the late 90's have the ticking stripes.





Hyacinth said:


> Still no luck finding it, although my scanned catalogs don't show many accessories. Whoever made them scanned the bags and mostly ignored the small pieces. The style number is probably from 1999-2000 like Whateve said.


Thanks to all of you for your help! At least now I know what it is - even if not the style name.


----------



## UnderTheStars

Hopefully someone is on....

I'm really hoping this is real *crosses fingers*
I couldn't see a form to fill out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a66c7acc


----------



## Hyacinth

UnderTheStars said:


> Hopefully someone is on....
> 
> I'm really hoping this is real *crosses fingers*
> I couldn't see a form to fill out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a66c7acc



*Do NOT bid on that bag. If you win, don't pay yet.*

First of all, the Authentication thread is in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post for the information we need.

We especially need a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number. The style number in the listing, 18653, is NOT the style shown in the photos. The top zipper pull isn't right and other details are wrong too. I also wonder why the price tag is still attached if it's been used. The creed patch itself is also wrong.

NEVER buy or bid on any Coach bag without a clear large photo of the creed. Coach's photo of style 18653 is shown below. Compare it also to this listing that I _think_ is genuine:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-1...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d20058f1

Here are more apparently GENUINE bags in that style number that have been listed before. Again, compare the details:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Sh...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50

More opinions are welcome.


----------



## whateve

UnderTheStars said:


> Hopefully someone is on....
> 
> I'm really hoping this is real *crosses fingers*
> I couldn't see a form to fill out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a66c7acc





Hyacinth said:


> *Do NOT bid on that bag. If you win, don't pay yet.*
> 
> First of all, the Authentication thread is in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post for the information we need.
> 
> We especially need a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number. The style number in the listing, 18653, is NOT the style shown in the photos. The top zipper pull isn't right and other details are wrong too. I also wonder why the price tag is still attached if it's been used. The creed patch itself is also wrong.
> 
> NEVER buy or bid on any Coach bag without a clear large photo of the creed. Coach's photo of style 18653 is shown below. Compare it also to this listing that I _think_ is genuine:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-1...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d20058f1
> 
> Here are more apparently GENUINE bags in that style number that have been listed before. Again, compare the details:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Sh...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50
> 
> More opinions are welcome.


I believe the seller has the wrong style number. She probably just looked for listings that are similar. This bag has details that are exactly like my Hailey from 2009. The style number is 14337. I believe it could be authentic, pending a clear picture of the creed.


----------



## UnderTheStars

Thanks! I missed the end time anyways, so I guess it was fate.
And tomorrow I'll have my own bag that I have gotten off of eBay and a wallet. I'm curious. I think the bag is ok. (I'll post in the right area)


----------



## whateve

UnderTheStars said:


> Thanks! I missed the end time anyways, so I guess it was fate.
> And tomorrow I'll have my own bag that I have gotten off of eBay and a wallet. I'm curious. I think the bag is ok. (I'll post in the right area)


You're welcome! I'm looking forward to seeing your bag. If you do get another chance to get a Hailey, it's a great bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I believe the seller has the wrong style number. She probably just looked for listings that are similar. This bag has details that are exactly like my Hailey from 2009. The style number is 14337. I believe it could be authentic, pending a clear picture of the creed.



It seems odd that she'd have the number on the price tag and also on the creed and still not get the style number right.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It seems odd that she'd have the number on the price tag and also on the creed and still not get the style number right.


It says "with tag" but I don't see any tag in the pictures. Some sellers refer to the hangtag as the tag and have no clue that the style number is on the creed. She has sold Coach before so I don't know how clueless she is, but since she never seems to show a clear picture of the creed, she isn't very savvy. She copied at least part of her listing from another source.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It says "with tag" but I don't see any tag in the pictures. Some sellers refer to the hangtag as the tag and have no clue that the style number is on the creed. She has sold Coach before so I don't know how clueless she is, but since she never seems to show a clear picture of the creed, she isn't very savvy. She copied at least part of her listing from another source.



The blurry creed pic shows a white price tag at the top right corner of the bag. That's why I mentioned that it was odd that the purse was used and still had the tag - it looks like the plastic thread is still attached to the bag.


----------



## UnderTheStars

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I'm looking forward to seeing your bag. If you do get another chance to get a Hailey, it's a great bag.



Right now, I'm getting things off of eBay. There's so much I want...
And posted them


----------



## BeenBurned

UnderTheStars said:


> Hopefully someone is on....
> 
> I'm really hoping this is real *crosses fingers*
> I couldn't see a form to fill out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a66c7acc





Hyacinth said:


> *Do NOT bid on that bag. If you win, don't pay yet.*
> 
> First of all, the Authentication thread is in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post for the information we need.
> 
> We especially need a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number. The style number in the listing, 18653, is NOT the style shown in the photos. The top zipper pull isn't right and other details are wrong too. I also wonder why the price tag is still attached if it's been used. The creed patch itself is also wrong.
> 
> NEVER buy or bid on any Coach bag without a clear large photo of the creed. Coach's photo of style 18653 is shown below. Compare it also to this listing that I _think_ is genuine:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-1...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d20058f1
> 
> Here are more apparently GENUINE bags in that style number that have been listed before. Again, compare the details:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Sh...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50
> 
> More opinions are welcome.





whateve said:


> I believe the seller has the wrong style number. She probably just looked for listings that are similar. This bag has details that are exactly like my Hailey from 2009. The style number is 14337. I believe it could be authentic, pending a clear picture of the creed.





Hyacinth said:


> It seems odd that she'd have the number on the price tag and also on the creed and still not get the style number right.





whateve said:


> It says "with tag" but I don't see any tag in the pictures. Some sellers refer to the hangtag as the tag and have no clue that the style number is on the creed. She has sold Coach before so I don't know how clueless she is, but since she never seems to show a clear picture of the creed, she isn't very savvy. She copied at least part of her listing from another source.





Hyacinth said:


> The blurry creed pic shows a white price tag at the top right corner of the bag. That's why I mentioned that it was odd that the purse was used and still had the tag - it looks like the plastic thread is still attached to the bag.


Seller *mechiewawa*

The bag in the listing might be authentic but with the pictures shown, I sure wouldn't advise anyone to bid on it or buy it.

But I'm more concerned with the honesty (or lack thereof) of the seller. 

1. Describes bag with incorrect style number
2. Shows pictures that are so bad that it's impossible to read the creed
3. Although listing states "with tag," she doesn't say that it's NWT. I think a tag is included
4. She doesn't show the tag or tag info
5. She describes the bag as "Worn a couple of times" but the pictures showing discoloration indicate a lot more use than a couple of times
6. She describes the bag as having "minor signs of wear and tear" but I don't consider the following pictures as indications of "minor" wear and tear, nor of a "couple of times" having been used! That bag is filthy, used and abused, authentic or not!


Look at the condition of the bottom of the zipper pull where it attaches to the o-ring: 







And look at the discoloration in the upper left corner of the bag.


----------



## sara_wideman

I bought a denim patchwork purse with the number F045-5774 on the creed patch. Just would like to know if it's real or not. I have pics on my phone, but I don't know how to upload them here.


----------



## BeenBurned

sara_wideman said:


> I bought a denim patchwork purse with the number F045-5774 on the creed patch. Just would like to know if it's real or not. I have pics on my phone, but I don't know how to upload them here.


A serial number doesn't prove an item is authentic because the counterfeiters can use (what seems like) valid serial numbers on fakes. However, a serial number can prove an item fake, either because the serial number itself might be invalid or because the serial number is invalid for the style of bag it's on.

Generally, we need to see pictures of the bag, at the very least the front, back and creed, in order to authenticate.

That said, if you've typed the serial number correctly, your bag would be fake. Style 5774 isn't supposed to be a patchwork bag. 

However, to confirm, we would like to see pictures. You can either use the paperclip (at the top of the message reply box) or the "manage attachments" option (below the reply box) to upload pics. Or you can upload them to a photohosting site like photobucket and post the IMG link. 

In the future, please post authenticity questions here. See post #1 for the information we request: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163

If you bought it online, please post a link.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Can someone please help give any info about this bag?? Style number, name, availability, price - anything?! (I took this pic from the Fall 2013 Preview thread.)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lora Lora

I'm new here!  I can't figure out how to ask a question!  I bought two Broadway satchels (style 9891) online, both in British Tan, and I'm trying to find out when they were made.  I've seen them advertised as vintage 60s, 70s, 80s.  One Coach customer service rep manager told me it was 1992.  Bummer.  He said it was possibly a remake of earlier years.  DOES ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## whateve

Lora Lora said:


> I'm new here!  I can't figure out how to ask a question!  I bought two Broadway satchels (style 9891) online, both in British Tan, and I'm trying to find out when they were made.  I've seen them advertised as vintage 60s, 70s, 80s.  One Coach customer service rep manager told me it was 1992.  Bummer.  He said it was possibly a remake of earlier years.  DOES ANYONE KNOW?


Welcome to the forum! I answered your question in the Authenticate this Coach thread. It is not necessary to post the same question in two places.


----------



## candy_tone

Can someone pls authenticate this coach wallet. I was just wondering if it's authentic or not. The photobucket picture is taken from my camera. Just got this wallet today and i have my doubts but the seller said that it is authentic. Would appreciate your feedback. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121199806209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/library/?sort=3&page=1

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790204_zps198a8580.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790212_zpsa519f9ae.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790220_zps0063ddcd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790223_zpsdacf4edc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790231_zpsadacf76b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790237_zpsc862abf2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790245_zps6afc9288.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790247_zpsff79e7d7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8


----------



## BeenBurned

candy_tone said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this coach wallet. I was just wondering if it's authentic or not. The photobucket picture is taken from my camera. Just got this wallet today and i have my doubts but the seller said that it is authentic. Would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121199806209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790204_zps198a8580.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790212_zpsa519f9ae.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790220_zps0063ddcd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790223_zpsdacf4edc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790231_zpsadacf76b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790237_zpsc862abf2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790245_zps6afc9288.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790247_zpsff79e7d7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8


Seller* lsabel789*

  Before I comment on the wallet, I just want to say that I'm reluctant to authenticate listings out of ebay.ph. I hate to disparage a nation of sellers because I'm sure there are honest ones but unfortunately, there is a history of many sellers (powersellers and top rated sellers included) in the Philippines who sell "good" fakes in many different brands. I don't know whether other authentication discussions (other brands) have the same concerns as we've stated here in Coach on many occasions, but generally, I don't feel comfortable authenticating and recommending listings out of the Philippines. 

Regarding the wallet you bought and photographed, IMO, it appears to be okay but *I encourage other opinions. *

What concerns me might be just my own cynicism but considering the types of listings I've seen on the ebay.ph site, it's worth mentioning. The seller also has this listing for a similar wallet, also NWT. It's unusual (IMO) that she'd have 2 NWT items as old as these wallets. The wallets are from approx. 2004-2006-ish. 

This is her other listing and the color of the tag (the part I can see) looks off and the imprint doesn't look quite right on this one:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-IN-BOX-A...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item58a690b864


----------



## BeenBurned

candy_tone said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this coach wallet. I was just wondering if it's authentic or not. The photobucket picture is taken from my camera. Just got this wallet today and i have my doubts but the seller said that it is authentic. Would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121199806209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790204_zps198a8580.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790212_zpsa519f9ae.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790220_zps0063ddcd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790223_zpsdacf4edc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790231_zpsadacf76b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790237_zpsc862abf2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790245_zps6afc9288.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s813.photobucket.com/user/warped_world16/media/1382790247_zpsff79e7d7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8





BeenBurned said:


> Seller* lsabel789*
> 
> Before I comment on the wallet, I just want to say that I'm reluctant to authenticate listings out of ebay.ph. I hate to disparage a nation of sellers because I'm sure there are honest ones but unfortunately, there is a history of many sellers (powersellers and top rated sellers included) in the Philippines who sell "good" fakes in many different brands. I don't know whether other authentication discussions (other brands) have the same concerns as we've stated here in Coach on many occasions, but generally, I don't feel comfortable authenticating and recommending listings out of the Philippines.
> 
> Regarding the wallet you bought and photographed, IMO, it appears to be okay but *I encourage other opinions. *
> 
> What concerns me might be just my own cynicism but considering the types of listings I've seen on the ebay.ph site, it's worth mentioning. The seller also has this listing for a similar wallet, also NWT. It's unusual (IMO) that she'd have 2 NWT items as old as these wallets. The wallets are from approx. 2004-2006-ish.
> 
> This is her other listing and the color of the tag (the part I can see) looks off and the imprint doesn't look quite right on this one:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-IN-BOX-A...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item58a690b864



Okay, I'm further doubtful of the seller,  lsabel789. 

Again, as I stated above, it's unusual (and questionable) to have multiple items that are supposedly "old new stock," especially when described as being sold because she no longer needs it. As she says in her listing, "THESE ARE PERSONAL EFFECTS THAT ARE NO LONGER NEEDED."

If she bought items impulsively that she no longer needs, why did she have several of these to sell? 

Sold October 7 and received positive feedback on October 12:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-BOX-AUTH...RD-FABRIC-COWHIDE-TRIMMED-BLACK-/380734511537

Sold October 9 and received positive feedback on October 11:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NIB-NEW-BOX-...SE-JACQUARD-FABRIC-COWHIDE-BLUE-/380738400455


Different color of same wallet sold on October 2 with positive feedback received on Oct. 3:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NIB-AUTH-COA...ARD-FABRIC-COWHIDE-TRIMMED-PINK-/380730467432

Another color sold on Sept. 26:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-AUTH-COA...BRIC-COWHIDE-TRIMMED-NUDE-COLOR-/380727872466

*I am not comfortable with this seller's listings. *


----------



## rosytheunicorn

Hello! My mother and I found a pair of older Coach bags (based on what I have read pre-1994) at an auction and I was able to id mine but cannot find anything at all about hers.  Here are some pictures:
If it's not real is not a big issue,  we only spent 10 a pop,  but we are so curious now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

rosytheunicorn said:


> Hello! My mother and I found a pair of older Coach bags (based on what I have read pre-1994) at an auction and I was able to id mine but cannot find anything at all about hers.  Here are some pictures:
> If it's not real is not a big issue,  we only spent 10 a pop,  but we are so curious now! Thanks in advance!


Great find! I haven't seen very many of these! It's a Terrace Bag #4117 from the West end Lightweights Collection from around 1992.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Seller* lsabel789*
> 
> Before I comment on the wallet, I just want to say that I'm reluctant to authenticate listings out of ebay.ph. I hate to disparage a nation of sellers because I'm sure there are honest ones but unfortunately, there is a history of many sellers (powersellers and top rated sellers included) in the Philippines who sell "good" fakes in many different brands. I don't know whether other authentication discussions (other brands) have the same concerns as we've stated here in Coach on many occasions, but generally, I don't feel comfortable authenticating and recommending listings out of the Philippines.
> 
> Regarding the wallet you bought and photographed, IMO, it appears to be okay but *I encourage other opinions. *
> 
> What concerns me might be just my own cynicism but considering the types of listings I've seen on the ebay.ph site, it's worth mentioning. The seller also has this listing for a similar wallet, also NWT. It's unusual (IMO) that she'd have 2 NWT items as old as these wallets. The wallets are from approx. 2004-2006-ish.
> 
> This is her other listing and the color of the tag (the part I can see) looks off and the imprint doesn't look quite right on this one:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-IN-BOX-A...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item58a690b864



The Coach imprint on the front is DEFINITELY wrong. The first C in Coach is noticeably smaller than the other letters and the shape of the letters is very slightly "off".

The edge of the tag in the last pic shows a style number starting with 60**, and I think it's style 6056, Sig Mini Wallet. I'm posting Coach's DD pic and a few close-ups I have saved of a genuine 6056 wallet including a very clear close-up of the Coach stamp. The other details of the wallet itself seem ok but that front stamp just doesn't look right. That's NOT the kind of mistake I've *ever* seen in a genuine Coach of ANY kind, a stamp like that should never have been approved for production unless the Chinese plants were already getting really sloppy..

The stitching along the top edge of the innermost panel also look too long and spread-out although it's hard to be sure because of the angle - compare the second-from-last seller photo to the last pic I posted of the lilac wallet.

ETA - AND WHY DO SO MANY OF THE SELLER'S WALLETS INCLUDING THE ONE THE ORIGINAL POSTER ASKED ABOUT HAVE ORANGE LININGS, EVEN WITH OUTSIDE COLORS COACH NEVER WOULD HAVE USED ORANGE WITH? Genuine Coach wallets have linings that match the outside color, like the Lilac one I posted pictures of and which is the same exact style as what the OP asked about. I have bought dozens of Coach wallets and dont remember any with orange linings including several styles that had orange leather trim. That orange lining is a HUGE red flag.

ANOTHER problem is the name of the wallet on the price tag the buyer received - I think Coach's name for that style is HAMPTON'S SIGNATURE MINI WALLET, not "SIG FRENCH PURSE" like the price tag says. The price tag is also fake.

*candy_tone, get your money back, and do NOT buy from *" * lsabel789 "
*


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> The Coach imprint on the front is DEFINITELY wrong. The first C in Coach is noticeably smaller than the other letters and the shape of the letters is very slightly "off".
> 
> The edge of the tag in the last pic shows a style number starting with 60**, and I think it's style 6056, Sig Mini Wallet. I'm posting Coach's DD pic and a few close-ups I have saved of a genuine 6056 wallet including a very clear close-up of the Coach stamp. The other details of the wallet itself seem ok but that front stamp just doesn't look right. That's NOT the kind of mistake I've *ever* seen in a genuine Coach of ANY kind, a stamp like that should never have been approved for production unless the Chinese plants were already getting really sloppy..
> 
> The stitching along the top edge of the innermost panel also look too long and spread-out although it's hard to be sure because of the angle - compare the second-from-last seller photo to the last pic I posted of the lilac wallet.
> 
> ETA - AND WHY DO SO MANY OF THE SELLER'S WALLETS INCLUDING THE ONE THE ORIGINAL POSTER ASKED ABOUT HAVE ORANGE LININGS, EVEN WITH OUTSIDE COLORS COACH NEVER WOULD HAVE USED ORANGE WITH? Genuine Coach wallets have linings that match the outside color, like the Lilac one I posted pictures of and which is the same exact style as what the OP asked about. I have bought dozens of Coach wallets and dont remember any with orange linings including several styles that had orange leather trim. That orange lining is a HUGE red flag.
> 
> ANOTHER problem is the name of the wallet on the price tag the buyer received - Coach's name for that style is SIGNATURE MINI WALLET, not "SIG FRENCH PURSE" like the price tag says. The price tag is also fake.
> 
> *candy_tone, get your money back, and do NOT buy from *" * lsabel789 "
> *



Since I can't add another photo to my original reply - 

Here's a photo of a GENUINE price tag from a wallet from exactly the same time periode, but full-size, price tags from 2006 should look like this:
And FINALLY, Coach's actual webpage from 2006 showing the correct name of the style


----------



## Lora Lora

Hi Whateve!  Thanks so much - and I love the turtle photo!  I feel like such a dummy, but I can't find your answer in the Authenticate this Coach" thread - with 484 pages (re: Broadway Satchel).  I looked at the first 7 or 8 pages...


----------



## Lora Lora

Hi again, Whateve...
I am still searching for your reply... but at least I found your instructions to to look in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread... here in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread.   

I think I am really clueless here... 
Now that I know how to find my thread, would it be a lot of trouble to ask you to post it again or could you tell me where to find your answer?  

Thanks so much to you and Hyacinth and everyone else... for keeping up with all these questions!  You ladies are so terrific!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lora Lora said:


> Hi Whateve!  Thanks so much - and I love the turtle photo!  I feel like such a dummy, but I can't find your answer in the Authenticate this Coach" thread - with 484 pages (re: Broadway Satchel).  I looked at the first 7 or 8 pages...



The LAST pages are the most recent ones.


----------



## whateve

Lora Lora said:


> Hi Whateve!  Thanks so much - and I love the turtle photo!  I feel like such a dummy, but I can't find your answer in the Authenticate this Coach" thread - with 484 pages (re: Broadway Satchel).  I looked at the first 7 or 8 pages...


You're welcome. Here is a link to my answer: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-476.html#post25591258 It's on page 476, but the link should take you to the correct post.
My avatar is my pet tortoise, Charlie. I'm glad you like him!


Lora Lora said:


> Hi again, Whateve...
> I am still searching for your reply... but at least I found your instructions to to look in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread... here in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread.
> 
> I think I am really clueless here...
> Now that I know how to find my thread, would it be a lot of trouble to ask you to post it again or could you tell me where to find your answer?
> 
> Thanks so much to you and Hyacinth and everyone else... for keeping up with all these questions!  You ladies are so terrific!


I quoted you when I replied. In order to see answers where you have been quoted, click on your profile name at the top of the page, then click on my profile, and it should show you all the answers you've gotten. Or, you can click on "My Profile" under "Your Account" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## candy_tone

Thank you Hyacinth for your reply i am quite convinced that it is fake. The first thing that i have noticed in the orange lining. It looked so hideous and the coach logo looks kinda weird to me... I own 2 coach bags and i can tell that the wallet seems like its been made with  poor quality (made in China). But the seller wont admit  she's  selling fake items she insists that it is purchased in the US at a a Coach outlet store in bulk. I told her that the tag should have a style name and i am requesting for a full refund. I dont know how the seller maintained 100% positive feedback she seems to be a powerseller.  I guess there  are a lot of gullible people but i  can tell that it's fake when i received the package. 
So dissapointed......
Still waiting for my refund or else! she would definitely have a negative feedback fingers crossed ! I just hate  to be lied to....


----------



## BeenBurned

candy_tone said:


> Thank you Hyacinth for your reply i am quite convinced that it is fake. The first thing that i have noticed in the orange lining. It looked so hideous and the coach logo looks kinda weird to me... I own 2 coach bags and i can tell that the wallet seems like its been made with  poor quality (made in China). But the seller wont admit  she's  selling fake items she insists that it is purchased in the US at a a Coach outlet store in bulk. I told her that the tag should have a style name and i am requesting for a full refund. I dont know how the seller maintained 100% positive feedback she seems to be a powerseller.  I guess there  are a lot of gullible people but i  can tell that it's fake when i received the package.
> So dissapointed......
> Still waiting for my refund or else! she would definitely have a negative feedback fingers crossed ! I just hate  to be lied to....


IMO, she doesn't deserve positive feedback even if she gives you a refund. She's sold multiple fakes and lied to you about where she bought them. 

There's no way she bought from an outlet in bulk. These wallets would have been from 7 or so years ago and if it showed up in an outlet, there wouldn't be multiples. (Coach has a liberal return policy and since there's no expiration date for returns, it would be possible that someone might return an old (discontinued) item. But in the quantities she has???? NO WAY!! 

And further, Coach doesn't allow customers to buy in bulk because they don't want their items being resold. In fact, if a customer is suspected of being a reseller, that customer will be banned from shopping at Coach. 

There are just so many reasons why none of the stories the seller is telling make sense. 

As for her feedback, unfortunately, most buyers don't recognize that they got fakes so they don't know that they got ripped off. Or those that do return fakes for refunds will often reward the "honest" seller by leaving positive feedback because they're glad to get a refund.


----------



## thecollector629

Can anyone tell me what colors the earlier NYC Coaches were available in?
I have a few samples that show burgundy, saddle, navy, sage, black, red, tabac,
British tan, putty  and mocha.
But I have a few bags that are a lighter color, similar to parchment maybe a little deeper.
What would be the name of this shade? And are there others?
Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> Can anyone tell me what colors the earlier NYC Coaches were available in?
> I have a few samples that show burgundy, saddle, navy, sage, black, red, tabac,
> British tan, putty  and mocha.
> But I have a few bags that are a lighter color, similar to parchment maybe a little deeper.
> What would be the name of this shade? And are there others?
> Thanks!!


The original ten colors included bone. There was also flannel grey.


----------



## Hyacinth

thecollector629 said:


> Can anyone tell me what colors the earlier NYC Coaches were available in?
> I have a few samples that show burgundy, saddle, navy, sage, black, red, tabac,
> British tan, putty  and mocha.
> But I have a few bags that are a lighter color, similar to parchment maybe a little deeper.
> What would be the name of this shade? And are there others?
> Thanks!!



There are several posts showing older colors at the FAQs and Reference thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-3.html#post21068477


----------



## Mare_e_mare

Help please.  I'm trying to find out if these bags are authentic before I buy.  I've searched purse forum to see if these bags have been authenticated yet and my search came up with no results.  

Seller claims that they are Coach Becket Zip.

Listing at following sites with photos:
Navy
https://www.etsy.com/listing/113326730/vintage-coach-navy-becket-zip-bag-boho?ref=favs_view_8


Tan
https://www.etsy.com/listing/154576...ecket-zip-bag-brown?ref=listing-shop-header-3

I've uploaded a photo of the creed and serial number provided by the seller for the blue bag, and the listing for the tan bag has a photo of the serial number and creed.  

Please advise.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

Mare_e_mare said:


> Help please.  I'm trying to find out if these bags are authentic before I buy.  I've searched purse forum to see if these bags have been authenticated yet and my search came up with no results.
> 
> Seller claims that they are Coach Becket Zip.
> 
> Listing at following sites with photos:
> Navy
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/113326730/vintage-coach-navy-becket-zip-bag-boho?ref=favs_view_8
> 
> 
> Tan
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/154576...ecket-zip-bag-brown?ref=listing-shop-header-3
> 
> I've uploaded a photo of the creed and serial number provided by the seller for the blue bag, and the listing for the tan bag has a photo of the serial number and creed.
> 
> Please advise.  Thank you in advance!


Welcome to the purse forum.
They both like authentic Becket Zips. In the future post authentication requests in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## happiegluckie

Hi friends,

Can you help me in identifying what the name of this bag is please? TIA!


----------



## whateve

happiegluckie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you help me in identifying what the name of this bag is please? TIA!


A picture of the creed would help. It looks like a Hampton's Weekend Hobo from around 2006. This color variation might have been called tie dye and it probably came in two sizes.


----------



## happiegluckie

whateve said:


> A picture of the creed would help. It looks like a Hampton's Weekend Hobo from around 2006. This color variation might have been called tie dye and it probably came in two sizes.



Thanks for the fast response! Here is a picture of the creed.


----------



## whateve

happiegluckie said:


> Thanks for the fast response! Here is a picture of the creed.


It was called the signature tie dye demi hobo. It was available in Spring 2006 and retailed for $198.


----------



## ClassicShopper

whateve said:


> It was called the signature tie dye demi hobo. It was available in Spring 2006 and retailed for $198.




I read something that said a left justify creed is a fake, because Coach always centers its creeds....true or not true?


----------



## BeenBurned

ClassicShopper said:


> I read something that said a left justify creed is a fake, because Coach always centers its creeds....true or not true?


There's no such thing as "always" and "never" when it comes to Coach. The only "never" is that there's never an authentic Coach bag made in Korea. Every other "rule" has exceptions. Coach doesn't always center its creeds.


----------



## missmandymarie

Can anyone identify the style of this bag? I found it at TJ Maxx a few months ago (for $40! ) and I'm curious what line it's from. Here are some pics- 

















Thanks!


----------



## ClassicShopper

BeenBurned said:


> There's no such thing as "always" and "never" when it comes to Coach. The only "never" is that there's never an authentic Coach bag made in Korea. Every other "rule" has exceptions. Coach doesn't always center its creeds.




Thanks!  Good to know!


----------



## Aquapeke1

Hello,
I need help authenticate the pictured handbag. I purchased it off Ebay and was said to be Coach. There is no creed in it. I am afraid it's a fake. Can anyone help? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

Aquapeke1 said:


> Hello,
> I need help authenticate the pictured handbag. I purchased it off Ebay and was said to be Coach. There is no creed in it. I am afraid it's a fake. Can anyone help? Any input is appreciated.


Welcome to TPF. Please post your authenticity questions here with the information requested in post #1 of the thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163


----------



## Mare_e_mare

whateve said:


> Welcome to the purse forum.
> They both like authentic Becket Zips. In the future post authentication requests in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Mare_e_mare said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## thecollector629

whateve said:


> The original ten colors included bone. There was also flannel grey.


Thanks whateve!
what color is chamois and when did that start?


----------



## thecollector629

Hyacinth said:


> There are several posts showing older colors at the FAQs and Reference thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-3.html#post21068477


That is an awesome group of photos, thanks for the reference hyacinth


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> Thanks whateve!
> what color is chamois and when did that start?


I show chamois as one of the Lightweights colors so that would have been probably in the early 90's. It looks like camel. My color charts for 1987 Lightweights doesn't have it but it has buckskin which looks similar. They might have renamed the color.


----------



## Hyacinth

missmandymarie said:


> Can anyone identify the style of this bag? I found it at TJ Maxx a few months ago (for $40! ) and I'm curious what line it's from. Here are some pics-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you can get a clearer photo of the entire serial number it might help identify the style.


----------



## tommybluez

Hi! I Borrowed one of these from a friend and loved it. He's since gotten rid of it and I can't find where I wrote the style name down -- can anyone help?!  http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mSjJLzPYpJRWenmM8XtudOA.jpg


----------



## whateve

tommybluez said:


> Hi! I Borrowed one of these from a friend and loved it. He's since gotten rid of it and I can't find where I wrote the style name down -- can anyone help?!  http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mSjJLzPYpJRWenmM8XtudOA.jpg


Um, why didn't you just look at the ebay listing where you found the picture? The style number is there: 70531 
Here is the listing that picture is from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-70531...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

missmandymarie said:


> Can anyone identify the style of this bag? I found it at TJ Maxx a few months ago (for $40! ) and I'm curious what line it's from. Here are some pics-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It really looks like a factory purse similar to this one, style #F15170: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a331df718
This one is from 2010.


----------



## espergirl

I have the white bag in black and believe it is a soho also, but I don't keep the tags.


----------



## Hyacinth

espergirl said:


> I have the white bag in black and believe it is a soho also, but I don't keep the tags.



Please use the QUOTE button when replying to a specific post so we know which one you're replying to.


----------



## kcpcgurl

anyone know the name of this bag or where i can find it?


----------



## kcpcgurl

what is the name of this bag? where can i purchase it?


----------



## whateve

kcpcgurl said:


> what is the name of this bag? where can i purchase it?


It's a Legacy Signature Chelsea carryall 25371. It doesn't seem to be on Coach.com anymore. You can probably find one at an outlet store or on ebay. You could also call Coach.com to see if they have any more but you'll have to pay full price.


----------



## thebusybiblio

Oh, I am so glad to find this forum! I watch Cougar Town and in the first season episode "What Are You Doin' In My Life," Ellie Torres has a beautiful shoulder bag that I MUST get. Can someone please please please help me ID this purse?


----------



## ElizabethB

Picked up a Madison Maggie 13897 which I believe is authentic (but have never owned one before).  I am stumped at the color.  Other than being absolutely filthy dirty (ugh), it appears to be a very light gray but the interior trim leather & the edge kote is a darker dove gray.  Lining is a combination of lavender satin and unknown filth.  Can you identify the correct color?  Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

thebusybiblio said:


> Oh, I am so glad to find this forum! I watch Cougar Town and in the first season episode "What Are You Doin' In My Life," Ellie Torres has a beautiful shoulder bag that I MUST get. Can someone please please please help me ID this purse?



It's a bonnie foldover satchel, like this - not my auction

http://www.ebay.com/itm/498-Very-Ra...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80492cf5


----------



## tannedsilk

ElizabethB said:


> Picked up a Madison Maggie 13897 which I believe is authentic (but have never owned one before).  I am stumped at the color.  Other than being absolutely filthy dirty (ugh), it appears to be a very light gray but the interior trim leather & the edge kote is a darker dove gray.  Lining is a combination of lavender satin and unknown filth.  Can you identify the correct color?  Thanks!



The color on the inside trim is the color the whole bag would have been, looks like its faded.


----------



## haruhii

My aunt bought me this and I just wanted to find out the name and model number if possible. Not my style so I would like to return it but don't have receipt or tags.


----------



## whateve

haruhii said:


> My aunt bought me this and I just wanted to find out the name and model number if possible. Not my style so I would like to return it but don't have receipt or tags.
> 
> View attachment 2385642


It looks like a made for factory Ashley Patent Leather Large Wristlet F46308. It has to be returned to a Coach outlet, not a boutique.


----------



## haruhii

whateve said:


> It looks like a made for factory Ashley Patent Leather Large Wristlet F46308. It has to be returned to a Coach outlet, not a boutique.




Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

haruhii said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Just curious about this. I've never seen a Coach brief with retractable handles. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261320716074&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Taylor_elle

Hi everyone. Please help me ID this bag. I purchased it a few years ago but I just don't remember what bag it is. Many thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi everyone. Please help me ID this bag. I purchased it a few years ago but I just don't remember what bag it is. Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2386847


A picture of the creed is always helpful in identifying styles.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Just curious about this. I've never seen a Coach brief with retractable handles.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261320716074&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



It's either a Delegate or a Senator Brief depending on the inside, 5350 or 5351 from late 1993, the double gusseted one in the listing must be the Senator.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's either a Delegate or a Senator Brief depending on the inside, 5350 or 5351 from late 1993, the double gusseted one in the listing must be the Senator.


Thank you! Interesting that they actually mention that the suede is pig on the description; I've suspected that the lining on the Drake is pig, but I didn't know for sure. It is an issue for Muslims. I've heard a lot of Coach shoes use pig suede but it isn't always labeled as such.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! Interesting that they actually mention that the suede is pig on the description; I've suspected that the lining on the Drake is pig, but I didn't know for sure. It is an issue for Muslims. I've heard a lot of Coach shoes use pig suede but it isn't always labeled as such.



Yep, and I think the inside pocket in the Dakota bags is also pigskin. They seem to have moved away from using it though, I think the Bridle bags from around 1999 may have been one of the last times it was used, at least in handbags.


----------



## Taylor_elle

BeenBurned said:


> A picture of the creed is always helpful in identifying styles.




I confess I had to look up what you meant by creed. I learned something new today. Here is the creed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi everyone. Please help me ID this bag. I purchased it a few years ago but I just don't remember what bag it is. Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2386847





Taylor_elle said:


> I confess I had to look up what you meant by creed. I learned something new today. Here is the creed.
> 
> View attachment 2386941


It's a Chelsea Abbey laced hobo from 2007.


----------



## Taylor_elle

BeenBurned said:


> It's a Chelsea Abbey laced hobo from 2007.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## BeenBurned

Taylor_elle said:


> Thanks for the information.


 You're welcome.


----------



## tommybluez

whateve said:


> Um, why didn't you just look at the ebay listing where you found the picture? The style number is there: 70531
> Here is the listing that picture is from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-70531...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Sorry - I was on my phone and the link didn't come through, I got a "not found"

Still looking for the style name of this bag, anyone??


----------



## whateve

tommybluez said:


> Sorry - I was on my phone and the link didn't come through, I got a "not found"
> 
> Still looking for the style name of this bag, anyone??


On a listing, it was called "Mens Striped Wool Utility Tote." The color was probably called navy/mahogany. According to the creed it was made in 2011, so it may be hard to find a retailer that still has old stock. I already told you the style number: 70531.


----------



## BeenBurned

tommybluez said:


> Sorry - I was on my phone and the link didn't come through, I got a "not found"
> 
> Still looking for the style name of this bag, anyone??





whateve said:


> On a listing, it was called "Mens Striped Wool Utility Tote." The color was probably called navy/mahogany. According to the creed it was made in 2011, so it may be hard to find a retailer that still has old stock. I already told you the style number: 70531.


This listing ended as unsold. Maybe you can email the seller to see if she still has it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Coach-...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item27d7e2c65d


----------



## Scrock

Hi Everyone,

While out shopping this weekend I saw a lady carrying a Coach tote that I fell in love with. The tote looked very similar to the Louis Vuitton Neverfull. It was signature with a waterproof like material and a pocket on the outside. I hope this makes sense to everyone. Can someone tell me the name of this tote? 

For my future reference when you see someone carrying a Coach purse that you like what do you do. Do you ask for the style number or just compliment the bag?

Thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## shminbabe

I personally wouldn't hesitate to ask after the bag if the circumstances were right.

I wish I could help you think of the name of the bag.  Maybe if you searched for some pics of it and posted them?


----------



## LuvsElvis

HI~~
I don't know Louis Vuitton too well.... but looking on Ebay, could this be the Coach tote??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Signa...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33872dbf3e

or this one....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-C...791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233142637f

Neither one are my auctions.
Also, as far as asking about the style number, I think that depends on the person.  I know that I have complimented women on their Coach bags and even have said the name of the bag and they just look at me like I am a whacko.  They don't seem to be as big of a Coach fan as I am so they just give me an odd look.  

Lynne


----------



## NurseAnn

Is it the Peyton Pocket tote?


----------



## sandyclaws

good luck with trying to find the bag.....i hope one of the bags above are it. When you mentioned a Coach bag that is kinda like the neverfull i immediately thought about my mff tote i just got but it doesnt have any outside pockets :[ so no help from me....oh and i see no harm in complimenting someone on a bag if you're a fan of it but asking about style # may be a different story. I  know from my experience around where i live noone knows what a style # is and my friends cant believe that i remember all the names of the bags! lol


----------



## paulina1234

Scrock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> While out shopping this weekend I saw a lady carrying a Coach tote that I fell in love with. The tote looked very similar to the Louis Vuitton Neverfull. It was signature with a waterproof like material and a pocket on the outside. I hope this makes sense to everyone. Can someone tell me the name of this tote?
> 
> For my future reference when you see someone carrying a Coach purse that you like what do you do. Do you ask for the style number or just compliment the bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help



Coach Poppy Glam tote? 
static4.avelleassets.com/productimages/Handbag/Coach/Coach-Pop-Art-Glam-Tote_18422_front_large_0.jpg

Edit: No idea how to insert this image as an image ...


----------



## Eskay

Hi. Need some help. I got this hobo as a gift.. What is this style called?


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good morning everyone!  Does anyone know what  the measurements for the original couriers were?  I'm trying to figure out what size I have.  I searched the forums but didn't have any luck.  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Good morning everyone!  Does anyone know what  the measurements for the original couriers were?  I'm trying to figure out what size I have.  I searched the forums but didn't have any luck.  Thanks!



Style 8920 in 1976 and 1983 was listed as 10x10x5 inches. The same style number was shown as 10x9x4 in 1986.

I've seen photos of a small version with a rounded base, and the one with the off-center tab on the front, but I don't have any dates or measurements for those.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Style 8920 in 1976 and 1983 was listed as 10x10x5 inches. The same style number was shown as 10x9x4 in 1986.
> 
> I've seen photos of a small version with a rounded base, and the one with the off-center tab on the front, but I don't have any dates or measurements for those.



Thanks Hyacinth!  I think  have the 8920 then.  Did you see the double entry one that just sold on ebay?


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!  I think  have the 8920 then.  Did you see the double entry one that just sold on ebay?



No I didn't - do you have a link, or remember any keywords from the auction title? I tried searching for "Coach vintage courier" in Completeds but none of those were double entry.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> No I didn't - do you have a link, or remember any keywords from the auction title? I tried searching for "Coach vintage courier" in Completeds but none of those were double entry.



Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thanks! That's a neat design.


----------



## ElizabethB

Good Evening Ladies.  Picked up a poorly listed Lightweight recently and can't seem to determine the Style Name & No.  Can you assist? 

Approx measurements 11 x 9 x 3
1" wide non-detachable shoulder strap, adjustable with buckle


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Good Evening Ladies.  Picked up a poorly listed Lightweight recently and can't seem to determine the Style Name & No.  Can you assist?
> 
> Approx measurements 11 x 9 x 3
> 1" wide non-detachable shoulder strap, adjustable with buckle



It looks like a Town Bag Large, style 4095, from the late 80s-early 90s.


----------



## skyeblue31

Hello,

Can someone please tell me the name for this small pouch? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c38c8d028

I had one years ago and I've been looking to buy one.  There are some on ebay, but it seems everyone calls them something different.

Thank you


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Town Bag Large, style 4095, from the late 80s-early 90s.


Thanks Hyacinth.  I was thinking possibly a Town Bag but wasn't sure of dimensions.  I actually wondered if there was a Town Bag medium or smaller.  Previous posts to a Town Bag had dimensions slightly larger than what I'm measuring.  As always, many thanks for your eagle eye


----------



## kienyhow

Can someone identify this Coach bag for me please? Much appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> Thanks Hyacinth.  I was thinking possibly a Town Bag but wasn't sure of dimensions.  I actually wondered if there was a Town Bag medium or smaller.  Previous posts to a Town Bag had dimensions slightly larger than what I'm measuring.  As always, many thanks for your eagle eye



The "standard" Town Bag was style 4090, and the name Coach used depended on whether both versions were available at the same time. The smaller one's measurements are listed as 8 1/2x6x3. Coach's posted measurements can vary from what other people get just because of how and where the bags are measured.


----------



## Hyacinth

kienyhow said:


> Can someone identify this Coach bag for me please? Much appreciated.



If you own the bag, please always post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. It's a lot easier finding a name when we have the style number.


----------



## CoachCruiser

can anyone give info on this coach bag? style, year or decade, etc? thank you so much!


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Town Bag Large, style 4095, from the late 80s-early 90s.





Hyacinth said:


> The "standard" Town Bag was style 4090, and the name Coach used depended on whether both versions were available at the same time. The smaller one's measurements are listed as 8 1/2x6x3. Coach's posted measurements can vary from what other people get just because of how and where the bags are measured.



Measured twice and I'm much closer to the Large, style 4095.  Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachCruiser said:


> can anyone give info on this coach bag? style, year or decade, etc? thank you so much!



It looks like a Geometric Bag style 9043 from 1997-98.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Geometric Bag style 9043 from 1997-98.



thank you so much for your help!  i appreciate it!


----------



## KCeboKing

Hi! Found this bag at the local savers yesterday.... the tag says it is... D5G-5130... anyone know what year that is from? Or what it would be worth? It was a little beat up so I wasn't sure if it was worth it or not... just wondering if I need to race back! Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

KCeboKing said:


> Hi! Found this bag at the local savers yesterday.... the tag says it is... D5G-5130... anyone know what year that is from? Or what it would be worth? It was a little beat up so I wasn't sure if it was worth it or not... just wondering if I need to race back! Thanks!!



The "5" in D5G- means 1995. We're not allowed to guess at values - a purse is worth what someone's willing to pay for it. Check Ebay's Completed listings for Station Bag to see what others sold for.


----------



## Hyacinth

skyeblue31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tell me the name for this small pouch? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c38c8d028
> 
> I had one years ago and I've been looking to buy one.  There are some on ebay, but it seems everyone calls them something different.
> 
> Thank you



Some kind of Demi or Top Handle Pouch. If any of those other listings include a serial number, please post the links.


----------



## kienyhow

Hyacinth said:


> If you own the bag, please always post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. It's a lot easier finding a name when we have the style number.


 

Thank you for your reply. I have attached the the photo of the tag inside, not too sure if this is the style number... Please help me to identify, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

kienyhow said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have attached the the photo of the tag inside, not too sure if this is the style number... Please help me to identify, thanks in advance.



Thanks, that's what I needed. It's a Maggie from the Madison line, made in 2009.


----------



## shopaholic_lady

Hello ladies,

Does anyone knows the STYLE NAME for this beauty, as it is from the 80's there's no Serial # on it. I hope someone knows it's name.

I searched for it, but I couldn't find any with that structure on the flap 

Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

shopaholic_lady said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Does anyone knows the STYLE NAME for this beauty, as it is from the 80's there's no Serial # on it. I hope someone knows it's name.
> 
> I searched for it, but I couldn't find any with that structure on the flap
> 
> Thanks.



It's not from the 1980s. It was called a Kent Bag and was made in 1993. The style number was 9916.


----------



## shopaholic_lady

Hyacinth said:


> It's not from the 1980s. It was called a Kent Bag and was made in 1993. The style number was 9916.


Thanks Ms. Hyancinth,

I always learn from you. 

I thought that bags from the 1990's had to have a stamped serial number containing 2 letters. Mine only has 4 digits followed by another 3 digits and no letters and therefore I believed it was from the 80's.

Thanks Again and have a nice day


----------



## Hyacinth

shopaholic_lady said:


> Thanks Ms. Hyancinth,
> 
> I always learn from you.
> 
> I thought that bags from the 1990's had to have a stamped serial number containing 2 letters. Mine only has 4 digits followed by another 3 digits and no letters and therefore I believed it was from the 80's.
> 
> Thanks Again and have a nice day



Definitely not. For the correct dates and information read and Bookmark the two Salearea Coach Guides on creeds and serial numbers:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uqt=g


----------



## KCeboKing

Hyacinth said:


> The "5" in D5G- means 1995. We're not allowed to guess at values - a purse is worth what someone's willing to pay for it. Check Ebay's Completed listings for Station Bag to see what others sold for.



Thank you so much!


----------



## venturat

Hello! I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for some information on this particular Coach bag I own. I had bought it 3 or more years ago at an Outlet store, but I can't find any similar bags online to compare it to. It has 4 compartments; front open pocket, 2 main zippered compartments, and 1 open pocket separating the 2 zippered ones. I haven't seen any bags online like this and I have no idea what it's worth nowadays. Could anyone tell me any information about it? I'd appreciate it! Thank you in advance!
- Tina


----------



## anniethecat

venturat said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for some information on this particular Coach bag I own. I had bought it 3 or more years ago at an Outlet store, but I can't find any similar bags online to compare it to. It has 4 compartments; front open pocket, 2 main zippered compartments, and 1 open pocket separating the 2 zippered ones. I haven't seen any bags online like this and I have no idea what it's worth nowadays. Could anyone tell me any information about it? I'd appreciate it! Thank you in advance!
> 
> - Tina




If you google the style number F14685 it's a MFF Penelope Pebbled Satchel.


----------



## Shayshays88

shopaholic_lady said:


> Thanks Ms. Hyancinth,
> 
> I always learn from you.
> 
> I thought that bags from the 1990's had to have a stamped serial number containing 2 letters. Mine only has 4 digits followed by another 3 digits and no letters and therefore I believed it was from the 80's.
> 
> Thanks Again and have a nice day


hi @shopaholic Hi, Here's The creed#0678-301
Hope this helps you sell it. Sherry


----------



## Shayshays88

hi @shopaholic_lady The creed#0678-301
I wasn't sure if anyone sent this on the green
Purse (Coach) Hope it helps you sell it.
 @sherry8888 on @Poshmark 
Thank You So Very Much, Sherry


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaholic_lady said:


> Thanks Ms. Hyancinth,
> 
> I always learn from you.
> 
> I thought that bags from the 1990's had to have a stamped serial number containing 2 letters. Mine only has 4 digits followed by another 3 digits and no letters and therefore I believed it was from the 80's.
> 
> Thanks Again and have a nice day





Shayshays88 said:


> hi @shopaholic_lady The creed#0678-301
> I wasn't sure if anyone sent this on the green
> Purse (Coach) Hope it helps you sell it.
> @sherry8888 on @Poshmark
> Thank You So Very Much, Sherry


Are you the same person, shopaholic_lady and Shayshays88?


----------



## christinag

This early NYC Slim Satchel (I think?) I found at a thrift seems larger than similar ones I have... is it a different style? 
Size 13" L x 9" H x 3.5" D

Thanks!
Edit.. mobile app not letting me upload.. more pix coming..


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> This early NYC Slim Satchel (I think?) I found at a thrift seems larger than similar ones I have... is it a different style?
> Size 13" L x 9" H x 3.5" D
> 
> Thanks!
> Edit.. mobile app not letting me upload.. more pix coming..


It looks like a slim satchel standard 9430. Those are the measurements it should be. Maybe your others are the compact size?


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> It looks like a slim satchel standard 9430. Those are the measurements it should be. Maybe your others are the compact size?



Thanks - is the compact the shorter one - 13" x 7" ?


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thanks - is the compact the shorter one - 13" x 7" ?


That's about right. The catalog says 12 x 7 x 2.


----------



## christinag

Getting this thrifted Outlet stamped beauty ready for a spa treatment & I can't seem to find an 'official' name for her - #9182? 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Thanks - is the compact the shorter one - 13" x 7" ?



This might help, here's Coach's catalog page from 1983:


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Getting this thrifted Outlet stamped beauty ready for a spa treatment & I can't seem to find an 'official' name for her - #9182?
> 
> Thanks as always!



Whitney Satchel


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> That's about right. The catalog says 12 x 7 x 2.



I have been using that size - but do have (too many) larger ones tucked away.. this one just seemed mammoth!! maybe my eyes re-adjusted to the compact! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> Whitney Satchel



Thank you!


----------



## christinag

One more New York City bag that I need help ID-ing - I've seen these before, but have never had one myself.. also am not understanding the strap holder 'thingie' on the bag, under the flap, how is that used?

Thanks again x 3!


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> This might help, here's Coach's catalog page from 1983:



Thanks - Well. It is official - I have lost my mind, it is the same bag that I have. 
Tho in my defense the DH said it looks larger than my other ones, too  
:: note to self - time for annual eye exams ::


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> I have been using that size - but do have (too many) larger ones tucked away.. this one just seemed mammoth!! maybe my eyes re-adjusted to the compact!
> Thanks so much!


You're welcome! I have one of each. The standard is a better size for me but my compact is a gorgeous red so I'll never part with it! If you put the standard next to a briefcase, it looks tiny!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> One more New York City bag that I need help ID-ing - I've seen these before, but have never had one myself.. also am not understanding the strap holder 'thingie' on the bag, under the flap, how is that used?
> 
> Thanks again x 3!


This looks like a saddle pouch. It came in more than one size. The thingie under the flap is used to put the strap in if you are too lazy to buckle it. It seems like it would be a pain to buckle it and unbuckle it all the time. On later styles, they made the buckle decorative and used a magnetic snap.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I have one of each. The standard is a better size for me but my compact is a gorgeous red so I'll never part with it! If you put the standard next to a briefcase, it looks tiny!



Red!!!!
:: sigh ::


----------



## JOODLZ

whateve said:


> you're welcome! I have one of each. The standard is a better size for me but my compact is a gorgeous red so i'll never part with it! If you put the standard next to a briefcase, it looks tiny!



aaahhhh...red!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is the name of the style of this lovely bag #9958, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11122019...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_775wt_1161


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is the name of the style of this lovely bag #9958, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11122019...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_775wt_1161


It's called a Pelham zip.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's called a Pelham zip.


Thanks whateve. Another to add to next year's list.


----------



## lostsol2006

hello!

would love help identifying this one... looks like a station bag but it seems a bit wider and the station bags are 5130 but defnly not a murphy or a willis... 

Stumped...

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/lostsol2006/slideshow/coach messenger


----------



## Hyacinth

lostsol2006 said:


> hello!
> 
> would love help identifying this one... looks like a station bag but it seems a bit wider and the station bags are 5130 but defnly not a murphy or a willis...
> 
> Stumped...
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/lostsol2006/slideshow/coach messenger



It looks that way because of the way that it's stuffed.

And please read the Salearea Guides on Coach serial numbers and creeds about why it doesn't say 5130.

Serial Numbers:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html

Creeds;
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks whateve. Another to add to next year's list.


You're welcome!


----------



## christinag

Help with another pre-94 ID needed..(style number would be great, too) 

Is this called a Binocular Bag?
Strap is very cool..
In my possession, from a thrift..
Size approx 9" H x 7-9" W x 4" deep

Thank you so much!


----------



## christinag

Also could use some help on the real name of this brown double-strap shoulder bag..
In my possession
Size approx 8.5" h x 8.5" w x 4" d

Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Also could use some help on the real name of this brown double-strap shoulder bag..
> In my possession
> Size approx 8.5" h x 8.5" w x 4" d
> 
> Thanks again!


Soho Buckle Bag.


----------



## lostsol2006

Hyacinth said:


> It looks that way because of the way that it's stuffed.
> 
> And please read the Salearea Guides on Coach serial numbers and creeds about why it doesn't say 5130.
> 
> Serial Numbers:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html
> 
> Creeds;
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html



so I guess I am confused... is it a Station bag? i'm good if they had more than one number, I just wanted to confirm the style of the bag.

thanks!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Help with another pre-94 ID needed..(style number would be great, too)
> 
> Is this called a Binocular Bag?
> Strap is very cool..
> In my possession, from a thrift..
> Size approx 9" H x 7-9" W x 4" deep
> 
> Thank you so much!


Jackson Bucket #9912.


----------



## SuperSpy

Can someone take a look at this for me?

Coach Madison
121215124018
shanes_mommy83
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12121512401...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_209wt_1362

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

lostsol2006 said:


> so I guess I am confused... is it a Station bag? i'm good if they had more than one number, I just wanted to confirm the style of the bag.
> 
> thanks!



They didn't have more than one number and if you read the guides I suggested you'll find your answer. And yes it's a Station Bag.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> Soho Buckle Bag.



Thank you!!


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> Jackson Bucket #9912.



Thanks! A new one to me!


----------



## Fashionstar101

What name, era, authentic?

No: 676-6830
Vintage

Thank you!!


----------



## Fashionstar101

I'm pretty sure it is real want to make sure 
Willis no. J5D- 5130

What color is this? I think rare (what I have seen other blogs) 
Taupe tan or mushroom tan?!! 
Want to make sure SN match


Do people really make fake vintage coach bags? I thought I was safe in buying them!


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is real want to make sure
> Willis no. J5D- 5130
> 
> What color is this? I think rare (what I have seen other blogs)
> Taupe tan or mushroom tan?!!
> Want to make sure SN match
> 
> 
> Do people really make fake vintage coach bags? I thought I was safe in buying them!



No, you're NOT safe buying vintage bags. many of them were faked. This isn't a Willis, it's a Station Bag but without a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number it's impossible to know if it's genuine. The serial number prefix J5D- and many other prefixes starting with J are often found in all-leather fakes.


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> What name, era, authentic?
> 
> No: 676-6830
> Vintage
> 
> Thank you!!



We usually need measurements when it's an older bag with no stamped style number. It might be a Bucket Bag from the late 1980s. And we always need a creed photo to authenticate a bag.


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thank you!!





christinag said:


> Thanks! A new one to me!


You're welcome. That Jackson bucket is pretty rare, I think. I've never seen one.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good morning! Spent three hours yesterday sorting through six bins of  Coach purses for my local thrift - lots of fakes!!  Full report in a  little while, but I do have a few questions.

First, is anyone familiar with the 9100 style series?  I can't find any  info on them.  And second, does anyone remember what thread the lovely  Hyacinth posted the scans of the color swatches on?  I have been  searching since yesterday and for the life of me I can't find them!   Thanks everybody!

ETA:  Found and bookmarked the color swatches!

ETA:  searched on 1997 and found an answer about the 9100 series - the Manhattan collection!  Does anyone have a catalog pic?  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Good morning! Spent three hours yesterday sorting through six bins of  Coach purses for my local thrift - lots of fakes!!  Full report in a  little while, but I do have a few questions.
> 
> First, is anyone familiar with the 9100 style series?  I can't find any  info on them.  And second, does anyone remember what thread the lovely  Hyacinth posted the scans of the color swatches on?  I have been  searching since yesterday and for the life of me I can't find them!   Thanks everybody!
> 
> ETA:  Found and bookmarked the color swatches!
> 
> ETA:  searched on 1997 and found an answer about the 9100 series - the Manhattan collection!  Does anyone have a catalog pic?  Thanks!



No, I've never found any catalogs that show the 1997 collection, just a few bad pictures from online listings. If anyone else has any catalog pages, it would be great to see them.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> No, I've never found any catalogs that show the 1997 collection, just a few bad pictures from online listings. If anyone else has any catalog pages, it would be great to see them.



Thanks Hyacinth.  This was in the six bins of purses I went through yesterday.   I think I'm going to have to take go back up and take more pics.  This is what I found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-425.html#post24804256

But the one that I looked at doesn't have the embossing on the front.  Hmmm.  The creed number is the same as hers though.   I also found a single handle flap with a style #9100.  My tablet was dying so I didn't get as many pics as I would have liked!


----------



## Fashionstar101

Hyacinth said:


> No, you're NOT safe buying vintage bags. many of them were faked. This isn't a Willis, it's a Station Bag but without a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number it's impossible to know if it's genuine. The serial number prefix J5D- and many other prefixes starting with J are often found in all-leather fakes.



The style number checks out and everything! There is a bullet near the creed patch. Please let me know as soon as you can!! I will be so angry if it is a fake!:$

This is a No. J..... It must have been the lighting or it is faded


----------



## Fashionstar101

Hyacinth said:


> We usually need measurements when it's an older bag with no stamped style number. It might be a Bucket Bag from the late 1980s. And we always need a creed photo to authenticate a bag.



It is a bucket bag (small oval) 

Here is the creed! Please let me know!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> It is a bucket bag (small oval)
> 
> Here is the creed! Please let me know!!



Please don't post the same bag at both the ID and the Authenticate threads unless we ask you to, it just gets confusing. The same people usually read both threads and I answered at the other thread.


----------



## Caledonia

Wondering if this shoulder bag Jamie Lee Curtis carries in _Christmas with the Kranks _could be a Coach.


----------



## Fashionstar101

Hyacinth said:


> Please don't post the same bag at both the ID and the Authenticate threads unless we ask you to, it just gets confusing. The same people usually read both threads and I answered at the other thread.


Ok sorry about that! I did not know so it does not matter which thread to put your questions on? Also look at the other thread I was one question about the color


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> Ok sorry about that! I did not know so it does not matter which thread to put your questions on? Also look at the other thread I was one question about the color



If any of the questions is about authenticity, post in the Authenticate thread and ask any other questions at the same time. Also please be sure to read the very first post in that thread to see the kind of information we need.


----------



## Hyacinth

Caledonia said:


> Wondering if this shoulder bag Jamie Lee Curtis carries in _Christmas with the Kranks _could be a Coach.
> 
> View attachment 2406222



It looks like a Legacy Crescent Bag, style 9718 from the early 2000s, which would also fit with the date of the movie (2004). If you're patient you should be able to find a good one on Ebay.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Can someone tell me the name of this tattersall satchel from 2007, style no 11420, please. It measures 12 x 9 x 4".


----------



## Two.time.bags

Inside


----------



## Two.time.bags

Back


----------



## ozmodiar

Two.time.bags said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this tattersall satchel from 2007, style no 11420, please. It measures 12 x 9 x 4".



Bleecker Leather Shopper


----------



## Two.time.bags

ozmodiar said:


> Bleecker Leather Shopper


Thanks very much


----------



## Caledonia

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Legacy Crescent Bag, style 9718 from the early 2000s, which would also fit with the date of the movie (2004). If you're patient you should be able to find a good one on Ebay.


 Thank you. After checking for Legacy crescent on ebay, another style came up, #9338. I wonder if this is actually the bag. Here's another pic. It seems more rectangular.


----------



## Hyacinth

Caledonia said:


> Thank you. After checking for Legacy crescent on ebay, another style came up, #9338. I wonder if this is actually the bag. Here's another pic. It seems more rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407042



Interesting - looks like there's a Regular and a Small. The main difference seems to be from top to bottom, the slightly different shape, and probably a different lining. The one in the movie looks like the Small.


----------



## Caledonia

Thank you so much for showing the old web page. The dimensions sound right. I see a few in black on ebay, but have never bought a Coach there. I'm apprehensive it would be fake. In fact, it looks like one seller copied pictures from another listing. Can they do that?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-COACH-9338-Black-leather-Crescent-Legacy-flap-shoulder-bag/171177474361?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18580%26meid%3D2885887381102105704%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D8476%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D190977431842%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c77245922


----------



## whateve

Caledonia said:


> Thank you so much for showing the old web page. The dimensions sound right. I see a few in black on ebay, but have never bought a Coach there. I'm apprehensive it would be fake. In fact, it looks like one seller copied pictures from another listing. Can they do that?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d=100033&prg=8476&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=190977431842&
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c77245922


It is against ebay rules to steal someone else's pictures. Only the owner of the photos can report the other seller for stealing. It is interesting that the seller with more feedback is the one that is stealing. It is audacious they didn't even try to get rid of the watermark and they cropped the creed picture, probably because theirs has a different month code. If you feel like being a good Samaritan, you could tell the owner of the photos about the theft.


----------



## Caledonia

whateve said:


> It is against ebay rules to steal someone else's pictures. Only the owner of the photos can report the other seller for stealing. It is interesting that the seller with more feedback is the one that is stealing. It is audacious they didn't even try to get rid of the watermark and they cropped the creed picture, probably because theirs has a different month code. If you feel like being a good Samaritan, you could tell the owner of the photos about the theft.


 I just did! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Hyacinth

Caledonia said:


> Thank you so much for showing the old web page. The dimensions sound right. I see a few in black on ebay, but have never bought a Coach there. I'm apprehensive it would be fake. In fact, it looks like one seller copied pictures from another listing. Can they do that?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d=100033&prg=8476&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=190977431842&
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c77245922



I've also contacted the seller about the picture thief " 2005sanjay" who has stolen pictures from other sellers too
http://www.ebay.com/sch/2005sanjay/...h=item2c77245922&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

but if anyone else wants to send a message to the owner of the pictures  gigie10pursesetc that's fine too.

Meanwhile *DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM PICTURE THIEF " 2005SANJAY "
*
Here are Ebay's rules about image and text theft.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> Thank you so much for showing the old web page. The dimensions sound right. I see a few in black on ebay, but have never bought a Coach there. I'm apprehensive it would be fake. In fact, it looks like one seller copied pictures from another listing. Can they do that?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d=100033&prg=8476&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=190977431842&
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c77245922





whateve said:


> It is against ebay rules to steal someone else's pictures. Only the owner of the photos can report the other seller for stealing. It is interesting that the seller with more feedback is the one that is stealing. It is audacious they didn't even try to get rid of the watermark and they cropped the creed picture, probably because theirs has a different month code. If you feel like being a good Samaritan, you could tell the owner of the photos about the theft.





Hyacinth said:


> I've also contacted the seller about the picture thief " 2005sanjay" who has stolen pictures from other sellers too
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/2005sanjay/...h=item2c77245922&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> but if anyone else wants to send a message to the owner of the pictures  gigie10pursesetc that's fine too.
> 
> Meanwhile *DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM PICTURE THIEF " 2005SANJAY "
> *
> Here are Ebay's rules about image and text theft.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


Interestingly, the same bag that is shown with another seller's watermarked photos was already sold once, on November 12:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 


*2005sanjay* also plagiarizes descriptions too. 

The pictures and description in this listing from the picture and description thief:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Large...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Are copied and pasted from this seller's listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Large...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20db024f20


----------



## yellowbernie

Does anyone know if they ever made a Coach Spectator hobo in black
*NWT Coach 18287 Kristin Spectator Leat*

301023757777 (item #) on ebay
I don't remember one being in all black.  Is this real.
Thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

yellowbernie said:


> Does anyone know if they ever made a Coach Spectator hobo in black
> *NWT Coach 18287 Kristin Spectator Leat*
> 
> 301023757777 (item #) on ebay
> I don't remember one being in all black.  Is this real.
> Thanks



I don't see any problems with it, so apparently they did. They made a lot of colors in Kristins for the outlets that flew off the shelves. There's another one listed in Completeds.


----------



## yellowbernie

Hyacinth said:


> I don't see any problems with it, so apparently they did. They made a lot of colors in Kristins for the outlets that flew off the shelves. There's another one listed in Completeds.


Thanks


----------



## Fashionstar101

christinag said:


> One more New York City bag that I need help ID-ing - I've seen these before, but have never had one myself.. also am not understanding the strap holder 'thingie' on the bag, under the flap, how is that used?
> 
> Thanks again x 3!


Hello! I love this bag you got!! I was wondering if that is a water stain on front? If so, how do you plan to remove it? I'm having a similar problem!! Thanks


----------



## tannedsilk

Caledonia said:


> Thank you. After checking for Legacy crescent on ebay, another style came up, #9338. I wonder if this is actually the bag. Here's another pic. It seems more rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407042





Hyacinth said:


> Interesting - looks like there's a Regular and a Small. The main difference seems to be from top to bottom, the slightly different shape, and probably a different lining. The one in the movie looks like the Small.



It's 9338.  Here's mine.  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5041&pictureid=43535


----------



## Caledonia

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thebusybiblio

tannedsilk said:


> It's a bonnie foldover satchel, like this - not my auction
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/498-Very-Ra...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e80492cf5



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! It was driving me crazy trying to find it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there! Could someone kindly help me identify the style and/or year/decade of this Coach bag? It's from a consignment shop. Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there! Could someone kindly help me identify the style and/or year/decade of this Coach bag? It's from a consignment shop. Thank you so much!


It looks a city bag. It is impossible to guess at a year without seeing the creed since they have made these since the 80's.


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> It looks a city bag. It is impossible to guess at a year without seeing the creed since they have made these since the 80's.



Thank you, whateve!!!


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you, whateve!!!


You're welcome! The bone color was one of the original ten colors so it is possible this is one of the older city bags.


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> You're welcome! The bone color was one of the original ten colors so it is possible this is one of the older city bags.



Ooh! That is good to know, actually. I'm thinking of buying it, but I'm wondering if $149 is too much...hmm....


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Ooh! That is good to know, actually. I'm thinking of buying it, but I'm wondering if $149 is too much...hmm....


It might be a bit pricey unless it is in perfect condition. A NYC bag in that color in perfect condition is extremely rare. Have you looked on ebay to see what they are selling for? Lately it seems that everything I see in a thrift or consignment store is more expensive than ebay or etsy.


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> It might be a bit pricey unless it is in perfect condition. A NYC bag in that color in perfect condition is extremely rare. Have you looked on ebay to see what they are selling for? Lately it seems that everything I see in a thrift or consignment store is more expensive than ebay or etsy.



I hear you. This consignment shop tends to overprice things, which is a bit annoying. I'll do some searching on ebay. Plus, while I love vintage, I'm not even feeling the bone/white color right now (even though it's a lovely bag, and I do have phases where I carry around nothing but white bags!)...


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there! Could someone kindly help me identify the style and/or year/decade of this Coach bag? It's from a consignment shop. Thank you so much!





whateve said:


> It looks a city bag. It is impossible to guess at a year without seeing the creed since they have made these since the 80's.


That's assuming it's authentic. Without a creed, it can't even be authenticated.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone.  I am hoping for some help in identifying a Coach bag that I just bought.  It is a very small Dakota made in Italy.  As you can see, it does not have an adjustable strap or the typical tan belt around it.  It is about 7" wide and 6" high with about a 14" strap.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone.  I am hoping for some help in identifying a Coach bag that I just bought.  It is a very small Dakota made in Italy.  As you can see, it does not have an adjustable strap or the typical tan belt around it.  It is about 7" wide and 6" high with about a 14" strap.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


It looks like a Dakota Cassidy. There is no belt around the outside of a Cassidy. I think someone shortened the strap. It looks like they may have left it attached on one side and then cut it off before the buckle and reattached it on the other side. The stud attaching it on one side looks too high.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It looks like a Dakota Cassidy. There is no belt around the outside of a Cassidy. I think someone shortened the strap. It looks like they may have left it attached on one side and then cut it off before the buckle and reattached it on the other side. The stud attaching it on one side looks too high.


Thanks so much for the information.  I will let you know what I find when it actually gets here.  I wondered about the strap too.  Didn't pay much for it so no loss if it doesn't turn out well.  Picked up a beautiful Dakota Rider though and a Sheridan and a few others so I need to get my Coach habit under control.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks so much for the information.  I will let you know what I find when it actually gets here.  I wondered about the strap too.  Didn't pay much for it so no loss if it doesn't turn out well.  Picked up a beautiful Dakota Rider though and a Sheridan and a few others so I need to get my Coach habit under control.


You're welcome! Dakotas are so rare, it's a shame when someone alters them. It's still a beautiful bag. You might be able to find someone to make a new strap that looks like the original. I'd love to see pictures of your Rider.

Good luck resisting buying more Coach. Tpf is not the place to come if you want to get your Coach habit under control!


----------



## arix_sui

hello everyone! im a newbee here. i just signed up to get help from experts who know how to authenticate a coach bag. i bought a coach swingpack/crossbody bag from a friend of a friend who claims to be purchasing coach bags online and reselling them. when i received the item, there's no tag price, then i looked inside the bag, no creed, no style number, no serial number and its made in the philippines. here are the photos ive taken, thought it may help imageshack.com/user/f_zarah


----------



## arix_sui

https://imageshack.com/user/f_zarah imageshack.com/user/f_zarah


----------



## Two.time.bags

CoachCruiser said:


> I hear you. This consignment shop tends to overprice things, which is a bit annoying. I'll do some searching on ebay. Plus, while I love vintage, I'm not even feeling the bone/white color right now (even though it's a lovely bag, and I do have phases where I carry around nothing but white bags!)...


This one is better priced. Not sure what this is and whether it is authentic. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417989bf9a&_uhb=1


----------



## BeenBurned

arix_sui said:


> hello everyone! im a newbee here. i just signed up to get help from experts who know how to authenticate a coach bag. i bought a coach swingpack/crossbody bag from a friend of a friend who claims to be purchasing coach bags online and reselling them. when i received the item, there's no tag price, then i looked inside the bag, no creed, no style number, no serial number and its made in the philippines. here are the photos ive taken, thought it may help imageshack.com/user/f_zarah





arix_sui said:


> https://imageshack.com/user/f_zarah imageshack.com/user/f_zarah


Welcome to TPF. 

In the future, if you need help with authentications, please post the listings here including the format in post #*1*: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163

We need the online site from which your friend is purchasing bags. If she's reselling, she really owes it to herself and her buyers to make sure she's buying authentic items because there are way more sites with fakes than there are with authentic items. 

So far, I don't see any red flags although I don't know or recognize the style. If you would please post pictures of the back of the bag as well as closeups of the zipper pull and the plaque on the front, that would help. 

Other opinions are welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> This one is better priced. Not sure what this is and whether it is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417989bf9a&_uhb=1



There are a few things that worry me about that one. The stitching on the bottom looks uneven and kind of rough, and the light and darker shades of the letters in the creed stamp make me think the bag might have been re-dyed (or even shoe-polished) I can't imagine a while bag from the early 80's that wouldn't have darkened or changed color a bit - this one is just TOO white.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> This one is better priced. Not sure what this is and whether it is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417989bf9a&_uhb=1





Hyacinth said:


> There are a few things that worry me about that one. The stitching on the bottom looks uneven and kind of rough, and the light and darker shades of the letters in the creed stamp make me think the bag might have been re-dyed (or even shoe-polished) I can't imagine a while bag from the early 80's that wouldn't have darkened or changed color a bit - this one is just TOO white.


It's not a city bag, it's a classic pouch. I think it is authentic. I have had a few bags from this era and the workmanship isn't quite as good as on later bags. I think the photos may make it look whiter than it actually is. I think it is difficult to see how white a bag is in photos especially if flash was used.


----------



## whateve

What is this? Have you seen one before?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200999190551&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## ledobe

Two.time.bags said:


> This one is better priced. Not sure what this is and whether it is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417989bf9a&_uhb=1





Hyacinth said:


> There are a few things that worry me about that one. The stitching on the bottom looks uneven and kind of rough, and the light and darker shades of the letters in the creed stamp make me think the bag might have been re-dyed (or even shoe-polished) I can't imagine a while bag from the early 80's that wouldn't have darkened or changed color a bit - this one is just TOO white.





whateve said:


> It's not a city bag, it's a classic pouch. I think it is authentic. I have had a few bags from this era and the workmanship isn't quite as good as on later bags. I think the photos may make it look whiter than it actually is. I think it is difficult to see how white a bag is in photos especially if flash was used.



Don't you think the creed looks kinda funny though?  Like they painted over it and it didn't get all the way into the indentation of the letters?


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Don't you think the creed looks kinda funny though?  Like they painted over it and it didn't get all the way into the indentation of the letters?


Possibly, or maybe there is dirt in the other letters.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It's not a city bag, it's a classic pouch. I think it is authentic. I have had a few bags from this era and the workmanship isn't quite as good as on later bags. I think the photos may make it look whiter than it actually is. I think it is difficult to see how white a bag is in photos especially if flash was used.



Good points. The pre-serial number bags aren't really my specialty.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> What is this? Have you seen one before?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200999190551&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I certainly don't know what it is but it's a nice looking bag.  Different from anything I've seen before.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> What is this? Have you seen one before?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200999190551&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I have one.  I know when I bought mine I was able to find one here in one of the threads that hyacinth authenticated.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> What is this? Have you seen one before?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200999190551&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



Ok here is one demram id

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-218.html#post19375099

If you search 'turnlock clutch' you'll find that Hyacinth said it was a men's bag. I guess I never authenticated mine because the details match.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Ok here is one demram id
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-218.html#post19375099
> 
> If you search 'turnlock clutch' you'll find that Hyacinth said it was a men's bag. I guess I never authenticated mine because the details match.


Thanks. Men's clutch was the first thing I thought of. I have a picture of one that Hyacinth said was a men's bag that looks like this. It is slightly different. I never got a style number for it.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> Thanks. Men's clutch was the first thing I thought of. I have a picture of one that Hyacinth said was a men's bag that looks like this. It is slightly different. I never got a style number for it.



Here is a link to a post with the catalog pic. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-918.html#post18565272

This and the one you linked to is the one I have. Maybe the catalog pic is what made me think it was a men's clutch because of the travel kit. At the very least the items on that page are presented as unisex. 

I got a deal on mine. It's in new condition.  It's a mahogany brown,2001 made in Costa Rica.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Here is a link to a post with the catalog pic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-918.html#post18565272
> 
> This and the one you linked to is the one I have. Maybe the catalog pic is what made me think it was a men's clutch because of the travel kit. At the very least the items on that page are presented as unisex.
> 
> I got a deal on mine. It's in new condition.  It's a mahogany brown,2001 made in Costa Rica.


Thanks for the catalog picture. I love the credit card pockets.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> You're welcome! Dakotas are so rare, it's a shame when someone alters them. It's still a beautiful bag. You might be able to find someone to make a new strap that looks like the original. I'd love to see pictures of your Rider.
> 
> Good luck resisting buying more Coach. Tpf is not the place to come if you want to get your Coach habit under control!


 
I'm on a Sheridan roll as well.  The small Dakota bag never shipped from the seller so the altered strap won't be an issue, I'm afraid.  At least she gave me a full refund which allowed me to purchase a Sheridan - okay two Sheridans.  I will post a photo of one of them in a minute.  For now, here is the Dakota Rider. I just love it!


----------



## Cameochi

Here is a Coach Sheridan that is on its way.  It sort of looks like a Marion but this one is made in the USA and the tan strap is on the top where the Marion I saw had the tan strap on the bottom.  My other Sheridan is a cream and tan Glenwood.  I was surprised as how big it actually is.  That one will go with me to work tomorrow.    Any assistance with the name of this one will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is a Coach Sheridan that is on its way.  It sort of looks like a Marion but this one is made in the USA and the tan strap is on the top where the Marion I saw had the tan strap on the bottom.  My other Sheridan is a cream and tan Glenwood.  I was surprised as how big it actually is.  That one will go with me to work tomorrow.    Any assistance with the name of this one will be greatly appreciated.



It's a Sheridan Stewart Bag, style number 4231.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Sheridan Stewart Bag, style number 4231.


 
Thank you, Hyacinth - as always!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I'm on a Sheridan roll as well.  The small Dakota bag never shipped from the seller so the altered strap won't be an issue, I'm afraid.  At least she gave me a full refund which allowed me to purchase a Sheridan - okay two Sheridans.  I will post a photo of one of them in a minute.  For now, here is the Dakota Rider. I just love it!


Ooh that's gorgeous! Do you know the style number? I have one in my files like that called a Ranger #4201.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Ooh that's gorgeous! Do you know the style number? I have one in my files like that called a Ranger #4201.



The Dakota Rider Bag was style 4200


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> The Dakota Rider Bag was style 4200



I like that red one!

There's a nice black Sheridan listed at the moment. Is it from the same time?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-VI...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23333c2851&_uhb=1


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I like that red one!
> 
> There's a nice black Sheridan listed at the moment. Is it from the same time?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-VI...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23333c2851&_uhb=1


It's not a Sheridan. It's a Dakota Cassidy from the same collection.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The Dakota Rider Bag was style 4200


Thank you! Another bag to covet!


----------



## JOODLZ

Cameochi said:


> I'm on a Sheridan roll as well.  The small Dakota bag never shipped from the seller so the altered strap won't be an issue, I'm afraid.  At least she gave me a full refund which allowed me to purchase a Sheridan - okay two Sheridans.  I will post a photo of one of them in a minute.  For now, here is the Dakota Rider. I just love it!





Cameochi said:


> Here is a Coach Sheridan that is on its way.  It sort of looks like a Marion but this one is made in the USA and the tan strap is on the top where the Marion I saw had the tan strap on the bottom.  My other Sheridan is a cream and tan Glenwood.  I was surprised as how big it actually is.  That one will go with me to work tomorrow.    Any assistance with the name of this one will be greatly appreciated.



I've never seen either of these IRL...beautiful bags...congrats!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Thank you! Another bag to covet!


It's lovely isn't it.  The others are a bit too Dooney & Bourke AWL for my liking but that red one is quite special.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I'm on a Sheridan roll as well.  The small Dakota bag never shipped from the seller so the altered strap won't be an issue, I'm afraid.  At least she gave me a full refund which allowed me to purchase a Sheridan - okay two Sheridans.  I will post a photo of one of them in a minute.  For now, here is the Dakota Rider. I just love it!


She relisted the Dakota: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181278865263&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

Anyone looking at this needs to be aware that the strap has been altered!


----------



## lynzbyz

Can someone tell me what color this bag is?  I know it's not whiskey because it has the white creed patch.
Thank you!


----------



## tannedsilk

lynzbyz said:


> Can someone tell me what color this bag is?  I know it's not whiskey because it has the white creed patch.
> Thank you!



I think they called that one natural.


----------



## noshoepolish

lynzbyz said:


> Can someone tell me what color this bag is?  I know it's not whiskey because it has the white creed patch.
> Thank you!




Yes.  Tannedsilk is right.  natural.


----------



## lynzbyz

noshoepolish said:


> Yes.  Tannedsilk is right.  natural.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Thank you! Another bag to covet!


 
That Dakota Cassidy has a new home.  I just couldn't resist.  I was going to double check with you about it but you already confirmed that it is actually a Cassidy.  Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Cameochi

JOODLZ said:


> I've never seen either of these IRL...beautiful bags...congrats!


 
Thanks for the kind words.  There is another Sheridan Marion in the cream and tan out there.  Here is the item number:  121229608728 

There is also a green Dakota but I purchased that and she never shipped it although she claimed her "staff" had sent it out the night before and she asked me to please return it if it arrived as she provided a refund.  The next day she relisted the item so fair warning.  The strap has been altered or replaced but the price is right.  Here is the item number for that one:  181278865263


----------



## Cameochi

Good Morning!  Would someone please tell me the name of this Dakota?  I am done for awhile - really, honest,  - well, I hope.    I have two addictions - Coach bags and ice cream.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  I am having a senior moment and for the life of me can't remember the name of this bag!  It's 9 x 7 x 3.





Thanks!!!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Morning!  Would someone please tell me the name of this Dakota?  I am done for awhile - really, honest,  - well, I hope.    I have two addictions - Coach bags and ice cream.


Cartwright Bag #4208. At least Coach bags aren't fattening!


----------



## Beccabaglady

whateve said:


> cartwright bag #4208. At least coach bags aren't fattening!



rofl!


----------



## Cameochi

LOL  True about the Coach bags but they are truly addictive!  I think the ice cream might come out a bit cheaper.


----------



## whateve

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  I am having a senior moment and for the life of me can't remember the name of this bag!  It's 9 x 7 x 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


I don't know why I can't find this one in my files. I know I've seen it before.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Cartwright Bag #4208. At least Coach bags aren't fattening!


 
I forgot to say THANK YOU for your earlier post identifying the handbag!  Crazy day, around here.  Maybe I need some ice cream.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  I am having a senior moment and for the life of me can't remember the name of this bag!  It's 9 x 7 x 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Probably a Blazer Bag


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I forgot to say THANK YOU for your earlier post identifying the handbag!  Crazy day, around here.  Maybe I need some ice cream.


You're welcome! You definitely need some ice cream! Ice cream always makes everything better.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> You're welcome! You definitely need some ice cream! Ice cream always makes everything better.



DARN. Now I keep hearing a little voice calling me from the direction of that B&J's Karamel Sutra in the freezer...


----------



## Beccabaglady

whateve said:


> I don't know why I can't find this one in my files. I know I've seen it before.



I know!  I remembering seeing this before and now I can't find it.  This was in the pile of bags I went through for the thrift shop.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Probably a Blazer Bag



Thanks Hyacinth!  I still can't find where I saw it.  I'm guessing they don't come up too often?  It was in the thrift store bins we sorted through.  I may have to go back and buy it!  Any idea when it was released?   You have to let me know if Salearea sees a spike in traffic to the guides you wrote - the TV station linked to all of them.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!  I still can't find where I saw it.  I'm guessing they don't come up too often?  It was in the thrift store bins we sorted through.  I may have to go back and buy it!  Any idea when it was released?   You have to let me know if Salearea sees a spike in traffic to the guides you wrote - the TV station linked to all of them.



Great news about the Guides, I hope people get some useful information from them! 

Here are Coach's pics of the Blazer Bag # 9830 and the Swagger # 9820, which has a lot of the same details (like the zipper) and really is a larger version of the Blazer other than the outside pocket being a different size. There's also a pic of the Swagger closed zipper end with the extension. They were both released around 1989.

Does the bag you asked about earlier have that kind of zipper end?


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Great news about the Guides, I hope people get some useful information from them!
> 
> Here are Coach's pics of the Blazer Bag # 9830 and the Swagger # 9820, which has a lot of the same details (like the zipper) and really is a larger version of the Blazer other than the outside pocket being a different size. There's also a pic of the Swagger closed zipper end with the extension. They were both released around 1989.
> 
> Does the bag you asked about earlier have that kind of zipper end?



Hyacinth saves the day again!  Yep, it was the Swagger bag I  was thinking of.  Thanks so much Hyacinth!


----------



## amyliu234

It's definitely the Peyton Pocket tote, outlet only, style# f26186. I know that because I bought it a month ago and now think it's the perfect bag ever!  
Here is an ebay auction I found (not mine) for it, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281225459350?lpid=82





see if that's the one you saw. The outlet near me had a shelf full of those last month.


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening Everyone,

Happy Holidays!  Would someone please tell me the style number for a Dakota Cassidy?  I forgot to ask before.  Mine arrived from Canada (the black and tan one that was posted before).  The condition of the bag is NWT.  I was amazed when it arrived.  It appears to have used only once as there was a sequin inside.  The hardware gleams.  Now I just need the style number to finish cataloging it.  Thanks, as always, for any info you can provide.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> Happy Holidays!  Would someone please tell me the style number for a Dakota Cassidy?  I forgot to ask before.  Mine arrived from Canada (the black and tan one that was posted before).  The condition of the bag is NWT.  I was amazed when it arrived.  It appears to have used only once as there was a sequin inside.  The hardware gleams.  Now I just need the style number to finish cataloging it.  Thanks, as always, for any info you can provide.


4204. Congratulations on getting a good one! I find that a lot of the smaller vintage bags I get are in really good condition because they are too small to use as an everyday bag for most people.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> 4204. Congratulations on getting a good one! I find that a lot of the smaller vintage bags I get are in really good condition because they are too small to use as an everyday bag for most people.


 
Thanks for the info and you are right on the size.  It is about the same as my Madison Gracie - useless for everyday use but...I am hoping maybe one day there will be a granddaughter.  If so, they will be her first Coach bags.  You have to get them started early, you know.


----------



## bagladykym

I was just at Macy's picking up a few small gifts when I spot this unknown Madison from across the purse department. Does anyone know her name?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Madison Mini North/South Tote?


----------



## Caspin22

What's the style number or style code from the tag?


----------



## giggles016

It's cute! I would love to know the style and price.

Did Macy's have a sale on Coach for the One Day Sale today?


----------



## bagladykym

giggles016 said:


> It's cute! I would love to know the style and price.
> 
> Did Macy's have a sale on Coach for the One Day Sale today?



Yes, 25/20 off. Style is 27862P.

Price was $278.

I had no plans on buying anything for myself, especially another bag. However, once I held her, I couldn't put her back.


----------



## Caspin22

Interesting.  That's a pilot style number and there doesn't seem to be a drill down for it.  What's the style code (the words)?


----------



## giggles016

giggles016 said:


> It's cute! I would love to know the style and price.
> 
> Did Macy's have a sale on Coach for the One Day Sale today?


Thanks! So all Coach, even the brand new styles, are 25% off and an additional 20% with a star rewards coupon? I need to go to Macys!


----------



## whateve

The color is very pretty. What does the tag say for the color?


----------



## frivofrugalista

bagladykym said:


> I was just at Macy's picking up a few small gifts when I spot this unknown Madison from across the purse department. Does anyone know her name?


Gorgeous bag! The colour is nice too.


----------



## bagladykym

Yep, one day 25% off all bags.  Run, don't walk!


----------



## Lovefrommich

Did this come in any other colors !? Thanks and congrats !


----------



## NorthSideGirl

bagladykym said:


> I was just at Macy's picking up a few small gifts when I spot this unknown Madison from across the purse department. Does anyone know her name?


Wow, thanks for posting.  I love that bag!  I WANT that bag!!


----------



## bagladykym

Lovefrommich said:


> Did this come in any other colors !? Thanks and congrats !



black w/gold, scarlet w/gold and I think parchment.  It has a zipper compartment in the middle and slip pocket on outside.


----------



## donnaoh

bagladykym said:


> I was just at Macy's picking up a few small gifts when I spot this unknown Madison from across the purse department. Does anyone know her name?


How big is this cute little number?...


----------



## yellowbernie

I saw this bag at my Macy's the day after Thanksgiving, it is so cute, it was just too small for me.   Enjoy it.


----------



## bagladykym

Dimensions: 10"w (bottom) 8.5"w (top) x 9"h x 4.5"d

Handles: 5.5" drop, 22" adjustable crossbody strap


----------



## ozmodiar

I saw these the other day, they're really cute! Congrats!

The name is there on the tag - Madison Leather Mineta.


----------



## Caspin22

ozmodiar said:


> I saw these the other day, they're really cute! Congrats!
> 
> The name is there on the tag - Madison Leather Mineta.



Pretty sure that's a code.  I'm guessing Madison Leather Mini ____(something).  They always jumble up the name in 3 letter segments.


----------



## bagladykym

Canderson22 said:


> Pretty sure that's a code.  I'm guessing Madison Leather Mini ____(something).  They always jumble up the name in 3 letter segments.



That is what I was thinking. Mineta doesn't sound like a name.


----------



## butterflywings5

Could anyone please help me in trying to ID this scarf? It's a large silk square (in my picture it's folded in half).


----------



## Cameochi

Happy Holidays, everyone!  I have two handbags that need names. I think one is a classic Speedy Doctor but I have no idea what the other one is called.  I just liked it so I got it.  As always, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Happy Holidays, everyone!  I have two handbags that need names. I think one is a classic Speedy Doctor but I have no idea what the other one is called.  I just liked it so I got it.  As always, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


Speedy is a registered trademark of LV so no other brand can be called Speedy. The second one is called a Baxter bag, style number #9903. The first one looks like a Carlyle bag #9854.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Speedy is a registered trademark of LV so no other brand can be called Speedy. The second one is called a Baxter bag, style number #9903. The first one looks like a Carlyle bag #9854.


 
Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated.  The term "speedy doctor" is used all the time on eBay but apparently, they are mistaken - not that eBay would ever have incorrect information.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated.  The term "speedy doctor" is used all the time on eBay but apparently, they are mistaken - not that eBay would ever have incorrect information.


Depending on how aggressive and diligent particular VeRO reps are, listings can (and are) removed for KWS (keyword spamming). In fact, Hermes is  quite active in removing listings that describe "Kelly" or "Birkin style" bags, sometimes even improperly removing a listing describing the color as "kelly green." And Gerber acts on listings described as "onesies" when they aren't Gerber onesies.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated.  The term "speedy doctor" is used all the time on eBay but apparently, they are mistaken - not that eBay would ever have incorrect information.


You're welcome. Some listings have been removed recently for having Speedy in the title.


----------



## farris2

This question is about gathered items. Does anyone owning any of the madison gathered bordeaux pieces notice that this particular color is prone to wear out quickly?


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening everyone.  I have attached a photo of my latest Coach "child."  I know it is a Sheridan Roswell but I have no idea about the size.  Saw it, fell in love and bought it to avoid a possible bidding war.  I love that color!  Any info will be great appreciated as always. Hope everyone is having a wonderful time.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone.  I have attached a photo of my latest Coach "child."  I know it is a Sheridan Roswell but I have no idea about the size.  Saw it, fell in love and bought it to avoid a possible bidding war.  I love that color!  Any info will be great appreciated as always. Hope everyone is having a wonderful time.


My Sheridan is a really nice sized bag. It's about 11 inches to 14 inches across, and 9 1/2 inches tall at the center tapering to 5 1/2 inches at the sides. It's about 5 1/2 inches deep. The short straps fit snugly on my shoulder. I bought a vintage Timberland bag on ebay for the crossbody strap, which matches really well but I'm fine with just the short straps most of the time. There is one zippered pocket on the inside. I've conditioned mine with Blackrocks.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> My Sheridan is a really nice sized bag. It's about 11 inches to 14 inches across, and 9 1/2 inches tall at the center tapering to 5 1/2 inches at the sides. It's about 5 1/2 inches deep. The short straps fit snugly on my shoulder. I bought a vintage Timberland bag on ebay for the crossbody strap, which matches really well but I'm fine with just the short straps most of the time. There is one zippered pocket on the inside. I've conditioned mine with Blackrocks.


 
Thank you so much, Whateve.  You are awesome!  I will check out the Blackrocks.  Have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello again.  I know everyone is probably busy but I would love some information on this bag.  It has a wooden dowel like a Willis but it has a flap.  I tried to find a style number with no luck.  Any info is always greatly appreciated.  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hello again.  I know everyone is probably busy but I would love some information on this bag.  It has a wooden dowel like a Willis but it has a flap.  I tried to find a style number with no luck.  Any info is always greatly appreciated.  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!



It's a Logan Bag, style number 9907 from around 1993.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Logan Bag, style number 9907 from around 1993.


 

Thank you so much, Hyacinth!  As always, you are all greatly appreciated.  I just may have to add one of those to my ever growing collection.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello again.    When you have the time, would someone please tell me the style number for a Coach Laurel (one of my absolute favorites).  Thanks so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hello again.    When you have the time, would someone please tell me the style number for a Coach Laurel (one of my absolute favorites).  Thanks so much!



Is this the one you're looking for? Style number 4112.


----------



## Cameochi

Thanks, Hyacinth!  That is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Scrock

Yes its the peyton pocket tote! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## NorthSideGirl

bagladykym said:


> Yes, 25/20 off. Style is 27862P.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all the particulars!  I was at my FP store and they could not bring this item up, so I walked over to Macy's.  They didn't have any (I was at the Macy's in Water Tower in Chicago), but the SA was able to look up the item number and order them for me.
> 
> I loved the Chestnut one you had, so I ordered that one.  I also ordered one in Black Violet.  And both were 25% off!!
> 
> The SA said the name of the bag is Mineta.  Mineta is a Japanese name.


----------



## bagladykym

bagladykym said:


> The SA said the name of the bag is Mineta.  Mineta is a Japanese name.



Well, that solves that!  So glad she was able to order one for you!  I just used mine today for the first time.  She's a bit smaller than she looks, but I was able to fit almost everything I carry.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

bagladykym said:


> Well, that solves that!  So glad she was able to order one for you!  I just used mine today for the first time.  She's a bit smaller than she looks, but I was able to fit almost everything I carry.



Uh oh!!!  I generally never order a bag sight unseen.  How long is the bag?  I hope I can fit my huge wallet (filled with no money) in it.   It reminds me of the design of the Louis Vuitton Odeon but without all the Mono stuff and in other colors.  I also ordered a black violet.    Too bad you don't get a commission!


----------



## NorthSideGirl

bagladykym said:


> Dimensions: 10"w (bottom) 8.5"w (top) x 9"h x 4.5"d
> 
> Handles: 5.5" drop, 22" adjustable crossbody strap



Got the dimenions -- I thought I saw it somewhere!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

bagladykym said:


> Well, that solves that!  So glad she was able to order one for you!  I just used mine today for the first time.  She's a bit smaller than she looks, but I was able to fit almost everything I carry.




Hi OP, can you take a pic of what fits in it and maybe next to another bag?  Thanks in advance  - I love the looks of this bag, but I am wondering if she is similar to Mini Tanner


----------



## xkatzchen

Happy Holidays everyone! 

Just wanted to see if someone knows the name of this bag? If it helps at all, the interior is a lilac color. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

xkatzchen said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to see if someone knows the name of this bag? If it helps at all, the interior is a lilac color. Thanks!


it looks like the Kristin embossed exotic leather round satchel. There is a factory version #F22924.


----------



## xkatzchen

whateve said:


> it looks like the Kristin embossed exotic leather round satchel. There is a factory version #F22924.



Thank you!!


----------



## bagladykym

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi OP, can you take a pic of what fits in it and maybe next to another bag?  Thanks in advance  - I love the looks of this bag, but I am wondering if she is similar to Mini Tanner



I'll try to remember to take a few more pics when I get home tonight.  What makes her smaller than she looks is the zipper compartment in the middle (like the Borough but without the multitude of other compartments).  If not for that, the bag would be perfect. I don't have a mini tanner, but the dimensions seem to be about the same (a little taller than wider).


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scrock said:


> Yes its the peyton pocket tote! She's gorgeous!!


Also check out the Peyton convertible tote...similar , just taller..I love this silhouette also! It has a pocket on the back of the bag .


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening everyone,

I am hoping someone can identify the Dakota bag I just acquired.  I bid on it before but was outbid by someone who then backed out of the sale so it is now mine after all. I just love it!  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

bagladykym said:


> I'll try to remember to take a few more pics when I get home tonight.  What makes her smaller than she looks is the zipper compartment in the middle (like the Borough but without the multitude of other compartments).  If not for that, the bag would be perfect. I don't have a mini tanner, but the dimensions seem to be about the same (a little taller than wider).




Great Thank you that helps!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> I am hoping someone can identify the Dakota bag I just acquired.  I bid on it before but was outbid by someone who then backed out of the sale so it is now mine after all. I just love it!  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


Congratulations! It looks like the Lariat #4206.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It looks like the Lariat #4206.


 
Thank you so much, Whateve!  I haven't seen one like it before and it appears to be in very nice condition.  Adding it to my style list.


----------



## Tenny

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It looks like the Lariat #4206.


Hi, whateve -

I've never been able to get all nine (I _think_ there are 9???) Dakota styles straight. I'm still missing some (see my tentative list at the end of this post.)

Do you happen to know if there were two sizes of the Lariat? Back in July, I believe on the _authenticate this _thread, the Lariat was called a style 4205. Since then, all the references I see seem to say 4206. Do you know if both 4205 and 4206 are correct style numbers for Lariats, or is one of those numbers for a different style?

Here's my list:

4200	Rider
4201	Ranger
4202	___   Hyacinth showed a _possibility_ back on 10/21/2011, but I have nothing else
4203	Fargo
4204	Cassidy
4205	maybe Lariat ?
4206	maybe Lariat ?
4207	___  I have nothing
4208	Cartwright

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Tenny said:


> Hi, whateve -
> 
> I've never been able to get all nine (I _think_ there are 9???) Dakota styles straight. I'm still missing some (see my tentative list at the end of this post.)
> 
> Do you happen to know if there were two sizes of the Lariat? Back in July, I believe on the _authenticate this _thread, the Lariat was called a style 4205. Since then, all the references I see seem to say 4206. Do you know if both 4205 and 4206 are correct style numbers for Lariats, or is one of those numbers for a different style?
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> 4200    Rider
> 4201    Ranger
> 4202    ___   Hyacinth showed a _possibility_ back on 10/21/2011, but I have nothing else
> 4203    Fargo
> 4204    Cassidy
> 4205    maybe Lariat ?
> 4206    maybe Lariat ?
> 4207    ___  I have nothing
> 4208    Cartwright
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have anything for 4202, 4205, and 4207. I got my information about the Lariat from Hyacinth. There wasn't a catalog page with the style number, so it's possible it could be 4205 instead of 4206. The Lariat is the large size of the Cassidy, so I don't know if they would have had two sizes of the Lariat, rather than just using a different name for another size.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thank you so much, Whateve!  I haven't seen one like it before and it appears to be in very nice condition.  Adding it to my style list.


You're welcome. I'm adding it to my wish list!


----------



## Tenny

whateve said:


> I don't have anything for 4202, 4205, and 4207. I got my information about the Lariat from Hyacinth. There wasn't a catalog page with the style number, so it's possible it could be 4205 instead of 4206. The Lariat is the large size of the Cassidy, so I don't know if they would have had two sizes of the Lariat, rather than just using a different name for another size.


Thanks, whateve!

I got that #4205 from post #3231 here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-216.html 

Maybe it was just a typo.

Like you, I guess I'm still "missing" three out of the nine Dakota styles...

Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

Tenny said:


> Thanks, whateve!
> 
> I got that #4205 from post #3231 here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-216.html
> 
> Maybe it was just a typo.
> 
> Like you, I guess I'm still "missing" three out of the nine Dakota styles...
> 
> Thanks again.


Oh, it had to have been a typo, or at least one of them was. Hyacinth posted the same picture using the other number here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-462.html#post25324166


----------



## Cameochi

Hi Everyone,

I was just about to ask for a list of the Dakota style numbers and here it is!  Looks like I need to do some catching up though.  I have a Ranger, a Cassidy, a Lariat and a Cartwright.  Would love to see a Fargo.  I will get a Rider one of these days.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was just about to ask for a list of the Dakota style numbers and here it is!  Looks like I need to do some catching up though.  I have a Ranger, a Cassidy, a Lariat and a Cartwright.  Would love to see a Fargo.  I will get a Rider one of these days.


I think you are in the lead with having the most Dakotas of anyone I know! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I think you are in the lead with having the most Dakotas of anyone I know! I'm so jealous!


 
Awwww....If I see any other Dakotas, I will post them here.  I've acquired a few Sheridans too and a good chunk of the vintage Madison collection.  I begged my daughter not to make me go to the Coach site but she insisted so I fell off the wagon and I'm back into Coach again.    Sure would love to have a Fargo someday.  I am not quite sure why I love the Dakotas so much but I actually prefer them to the Sheridans in some ways.  

I've noticed that certain styles seem to pop up all at once and then they sort of disappear for awhile.  Last summer three Madison Bristols came up but I haven't seen one since.


----------



## Hyacinth

Tenny said:


> Hi, whateve -
> 
> I've never been able to get all nine (I _think_ there are 9???) Dakota styles straight. I'm still missing some (see my tentative list at the end of this post.)
> 
> Do you happen to know if there were two sizes of the Lariat? Back in July, I believe on the _authenticate this _thread, the Lariat was called a style 4205. Since then, all the references I see seem to say 4206. Do you know if both 4205 and 4206 are correct style numbers for Lariats, or is one of those numbers for a different style?
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> 4200    Rider
> 4201    Ranger
> 4202    ___   Hyacinth showed a _possibility_ back on 10/21/2011, but I have nothing else
> 4203    Fargo
> 4204    Cassidy
> 4205    maybe Lariat ?
> 4206    maybe Lariat ?
> 4207    ___  I have nothing&#8230;
> 4208    Cartwright
> 
> Thanks!





whateve said:


> I don't have anything for 4202, 4205, and 4207. I got my information about the Lariat from Hyacinth. There wasn't a catalog page with the style number, so it's possible it could be 4205 instead of 4206. The Lariat is the large size of the Cassidy, so I don't know if they would have had two sizes of the Lariat, rather than just using a different name for another size.



This is what I have on Dakotas:

4200 - Dakota Rider Bag, 9x6
4201 - Ranger bag 11x8x3

4202 - unk Dakota - 12x9x4, open tabbed fr slip pocket
4203 - Fargo Satchel 12x8
4204 - Cassidy Mini Bag 7x6
4205 - Lariat Bag 9x6
4206 - Plains Zip 10x7, 50" strap, no outside pockets
4207 - Harvest Tote 15x12
4208 - Cartwright Bag 10x8

The pictures below are:
4206 - Plains Zip - red, no outside pockets front or back 
4207 - Harvest Tote
4202 is s till an unkown, although I have one I've never found a name for it. It's the biggest of the crossbody styles, about 12x9, and has a top zip and one tabbed outside front pocket. There are extra trim strips on both front and back that look like pocket trim but they're just for show. There's just the one slip pocket on the front with the tab, plus an inside zipped pocket.


----------



## kiwiikisses

Will someone help ID this bag for me?? Thank youu!!!


----------



## whateve

kiwiikisses said:


> Will someone help ID this bag for me?? Thank youu!!!


It looks like an Ashley satchel similar to #F15445. Coach has made similar styles for several years. There was originally a full-price version called the Sabrina and a similar style called an Audrey.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> This is what I have on Dakotas:
> 
> 4200 - Dakota Rider Bag, 9x6
> 4201 - Ranger bag 11x8x3
> 
> 4202 - unk Dakota - 12x9x4, open tabbed fr slip pocket
> 4203 - Fargo Satchel 12x8
> 4204 - Cassidy Mini Bag 7x6
> 4205 - Lariat Bag 9x6
> 4206 - Plains Zip 10x7, 50" strap, no outside pockets
> 4207 - Harvest Tote 15x12
> 4208 - Cartwright Bag 10x8
> 
> The pictures below are:
> 4206 - Plains Zip - red, no outside pockets front or back
> 4207 - Harvest Tote
> 4202 is s till an unkown, although I have one I've never found a name for it. It's the biggest of the crossbody styles, about 12x9, and has a top zip and one tabbed outside front pocket. There are extra trim strips on both front and back that look like pocket trim but they're just for show. There's just the one slip pocket on the front with the tab, plus an inside zipped pocket.


 
Thank you so much again, Hyacinth!  I now have all of the style numbers saved.  I really love that Plains Zip!  Will be on the hunt for the rest of the Dakotas.  I can hardly wait for the Lariat to arrive.


----------



## Cameochi

I forgot add that we would love to see a photo of your 4202 if you have one.  Thanks so much for the great information!


----------



## Tenny

Hyacinth said:


> This is what I have on Dakotas:
> 
> 4200 - Dakota Rider Bag, 9x6
> 4201 - Ranger bag 11x8x3
> 
> 4202 - unk Dakota - 12x9x4, open tabbed fr slip pocket
> 4203 - Fargo Satchel 12x8
> 4204 - Cassidy Mini Bag 7x6
> 4205 - Lariat Bag 9x6
> 4206 - Plains Zip 10x7, 50" strap, no outside pockets
> 4207 - Harvest Tote 15x12
> 4208 - Cartwright Bag 10x8
> 
> The pictures below are:
> 4206 - Plains Zip - red, no outside pockets front or back
> 4207 - Harvest Tote
> 4202 is s till an unkown, although I have one I've never found a name for it. It's the biggest of the crossbody styles, about 12x9, and has a top zip and one tabbed outside front pocket. There are extra trim strips on both front and back that look like pocket trim but they're just for show. There's just the one slip pocket on the front with the tab, plus an inside zipped pocket.



Hyacinth -

I can't thank you enough! You're absolutely, positively the BEST!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I forgot add that we would love to see a photo of your 4202 if you have one.  Thanks so much for the great information!



The third picture is my 4202, from the listing where I bought it.

Here are 2 more of the original photos.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> The third picture is my 4202, from the listing where I bought it.
> 
> Here are 2 more of the original photos.


 
NOW I am jealous!!


----------



## Cameochi

I just came across a bag that is interesting but it's a mess so may be beyond my abilities to rehab it.  Here is the item number:  321282335443

As always, any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone ID these shoes?


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I just came across a bag that is interesting but it's a mess so may be beyond my abilities to rehab it.  Here is the item number:  321282335443
> 
> As always, any info is greatly appreciated.


It's a Brighton bag #9895 from the early 90s.


----------



## netlawyer

Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great holiday!! I just received another 1997 A plant bag that I'd be interested in your thoughts on. 

10.5" at the bottom
8.5" at the top (same closure as the 9043, Geometric Bag)
3" deep at the base
Strap drop is 16"

The 6209 style number is right in the middle of the neoprene bag but a couple years earlier.  (1997 vs 1999) but the timing is the same as the Geometric Bag.  Possibly a prototype or even not authentic?  

Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084930168

Whateve - I note that this has the same font as the Geometric Bags you posted in the Authenticate thread but the back of the turnlock does not have the dents for the prongs either.  The zipper has a stop though.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It's a Brighton bag #9895 from the early 90s.


 
Thanks, Whateve!  I think I will pass on that one.


----------



## Cameochi

I have a new question.  I seem to ask a lot of them but I would love to hear your thoughts.  If you had to pick one Sheridan handbag which one would it be?


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I have a new question.  I seem to ask a lot of them but I would love to hear your thoughts.  If you had to pick one Sheridan handbag which one would it be?



We're all probably going to have different answers. I personally like the Glenwood for its size. And I really like the styling of the Monticello but it's just too small for me.


----------



## Hyacinth

netlawyer said:


> Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great holiday!! I just received another 1997 A plant bag that I'd be interested in your thoughts on.
> 
> 10.5" at the bottom
> 8.5" at the top (same closure as the 9043, Geometric Bag)
> 3" deep at the base
> Strap drop is 16"
> 
> The 6209 style number is right in the middle of the neoprene bag but a couple years earlier.  (1997 vs 1999) but the timing is the same as the Geometric Bag.  Possibly a prototype or even not authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084930168
> 
> Whateve - I note that this has the same font as the Geometric Bags you posted in the Authenticate thread but the back of the turnlock does not have the dents for the prongs either.  The zipper has a stop though.



6209 SHOULD belong to a Neo Slim Tote. It's possible this one was a Pilot Bag - the Neos weren't released until very late 1997 or early '98 so if this one didn't make it into production right away the style number could have been changed if and when it WAS produced, and the number assigned to a Neo instead.

It's probably impossible to authenticate it completely. Other than the style number, I don't see any red flags but someone who owns a Geometric Bag might want to take a look.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> We're all probably going to have different answers. I personally like the Glenwood for its size.


 
I love the Glenwoods too and I have two of them so not sure if want three although I am very tempted.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes?
> View attachment 2444461


I think you're asking for the style name. If so, it's stamped on the upper, probably under the tongue but if it's not there, it's on the side near the front of the shoe.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're asking for the style name. If so, it's stamped on the upper, probably under the tongue but if it's not there, it's on the side near the front of the shoe.




I am! Thank you! I'll go check!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I have a new question.  I seem to ask a lot of them but I would love to hear your thoughts.  If you had to pick one Sheridan handbag which one would it be?


Roswell, for sure!


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great holiday!! I just received another 1997 A plant bag that I'd be interested in your thoughts on.
> 
> 10.5" at the bottom
> 8.5" at the top (same closure as the 9043, Geometric Bag)
> 3" deep at the base
> Strap drop is 16"
> 
> The 6209 style number is right in the middle of the neoprene bag but a couple years earlier.  (1997 vs 1999) but the timing is the same as the Geometric Bag.  Possibly a prototype or even not authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084930168
> 
> Whateve - I note that this has the same font as the Geometric Bags you posted in the Authenticate thread but the back of the turnlock does not have the dents for the prongs either.  The zipper has a stop though.


Very interesting! I have no reason to not believe it is authentic. It must have been a pilot or practice bag. The geometrics were already in production by that time so I don't know how likely it is that they would have been making a pilot bag in a similar style, but the A plant code seems to support the theory that it could have been a practice bag.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Roswell, for sure!


 
LOL I have one on the way! Of course, two of those might be nice.  I need to think a bit more - maybe a Monticello?  I need something large enough to hold everything.  The Glenwoods are really great but I already have two of them - one in cream and the other in navy.  The Sheridans aren't hard to find.  It's the Dakotas that are tough so I should be able to come up with something I can't live without.


----------



## Cameochi

I hope everyone is having a great New Year's Eve.  I would love some assistance identifying this one.  It is 6" high, 8" long, 3" deep with a 52" strap on it.  Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I hope everyone is having a great New Year's Eve.  I would love some assistance identifying this one.  It is 6" high, 8" long, 3" deep with a 52" strap on it.  Thanks for any info you can provide.



It might be a Sheridan Alexandra Zip, style 4223. Do you have a creed photo?


----------



## Cameochi

Good Morning Hyacinth.  Creed is 0368-238 made in the United States so no style number.


----------



## Cameochi

Here is a photo of the creed. The leather certainly looks like a Sheridan.


----------



## Cameochi

Here is the item number if anyone is interested:  261241232832  The sell is asking $44.99 for it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is a photo of the creed. The leather certainly looks like a Sheridan.



It's always good to be sure with those, Sheridans have been faked before. This one's ok.


----------



## Cameochi

Thanks, Hyacinth!  So many lovely bags are out there.  It's hard to choose.


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening everyone.  I have attached a couple of photos of my latest Coach child.  I think it is a Ranger (I get the Riders and Rangers confused).  It measures 8.5 x 10 x 3.5. I have no idea where it was made.  

As always, any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone.  I have attached a couple of photos of my latest Coach child.  I think it is a Ranger (I get the Riders and Rangers confused).  It measures 8.5 x 10 x 3.5. I have no idea where it was made.
> 
> As always, any information is greatly appreciated.



It's a Ranger, style 4201. 

All the Dakotas were made in Italy. There should be a country of origin on the creed patch.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Ranger, style 4201.
> 
> All the Dakotas were made in Italy. There should be a country of origin on the creed patch.


 
Thanks, Hyacinth.  I thought that was the case but I knew you would know for sure.


----------



## Cameochi

Good Afternoon everyone.  I just came across this Dakota bag but not sure if it is a Lariat as the dimensions are 11 x 10 x 3.5.  It is a bit pricey but here is the item number if anyone is interested:  271360238355 

Thanks for all of the help you give me.  You truly are appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  I just came across this Dakota bag but not sure if it is a Lariat as the dimensions are 11 x 10 x 3.5.  It is a bit pricey but here is the item number if anyone is interested:  271360238355
> 
> Thanks for all of the help you give me.  You truly are appreciated.


Do your Dakotas have "solid brass" stamped on the hardware?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Do your Dakotas have "solid brass" stamped on the hardware?


 
The Cartwright and Rider have it stamped on the strap buckle but don't see it on the Cassidy.  Keep in mind that my eyes are not as sharp as they used to be.  I am, um, a bit over twenty-five now.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> The Cartwright and Rider have it stamped on the strap buckle but don't see it on the Cassidy.  Keep in mind that my eyes are not as sharp as they used to be.  I am, um, a bit over twenty-five now.


Thanks. I've only seen a Cassidy in real life and it doesn't have it. I thought I was missing something.


----------



## Cameochi

Nope, you are not missing a thing!


----------



## Cameochi

Would someone please ID this Sheridan bag?  Just when I "think" I've got it all down, I come across another one. It measures 11 x 10 x 3.5 inches.  Any assistance is always appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  I just came across this Dakota bag but not sure if it is a Lariat as the dimensions are 11 x 10 x 3.5.  It is a bit pricey but here is the item number if anyone is interested:  271360238355
> 
> Thanks for all of the help you give me.  You truly are appreciated.



The measurements I posted a few days ago were a little off for the Lariat. Coach lists it as 10 1/2x 8 1/2. I'm sorry if it caused any confusion.

That's definitely a Lariat. The seller is off about 30 years on the age though.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Would someone please ID this Sheridan bag?  Just when I "think" I've got it all down, I come across another one. It measures 11 x 10 x 3.5 inches.  Any assistance is always appreciated.


4222 Savannah hobo.

ETA: ooh, that looks like one of the very rare older ones with the different style of clasp.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> 4222 Savannah hobo.
> 
> ETA: ooh, that looks like one of the very rare older ones with the different style of clasp.


That's my bid. I was hoping no-one else would find it lol!

There's another one here.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231127852746


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> That's my bid. I was hoping no-one else would find it lol!
> 
> There's another one here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231127852746


 
LOLOL  I am a scavenger of Coach bags, Whateve!  There is no way I am paying that much for the navy blue one.  I have both of them in my watch list plus a few others.  

Here's a link to a Dakota: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item46184143dc

There's a Sheridan Marion out there too:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111249113304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This morning I picked up a nice Mayfield in navy & tan for $19.49 including shipping.  I also picked up a Monticello this week and I have my eye on a few more.  lol  I get great buys from sellers who don't fully understand what they have.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> The measurements I posted a few days ago were a little off for the Lariat. Coach lists it as 10 1/2x 8 1/2. I'm sorry if it caused any confusion.
> 
> That's definitely a Lariat. The seller is off about 30 years on the age though.


 
Thanks so much, Hyacinth.  I will change the measurements in my documentation.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> That's my bid. I was hoping no-one else would find it lol!
> 
> There's another one here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231127852746


 
I hadn't noticed the difference in the clasp and you are not going to stop after one more.  You are an addict just like me!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I hadn't noticed the difference in the clasp and you are not going to stop after one more.  You are an addict just like me!


Love the red one! My bank balance says I have to stop!

Netlawyer posted about this style so I jumped on it as soon as I saw it

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...les-auctions-deals-rare-finds-636857-207.html


----------



## KricketCollects

I haven't looked through all of the posts but started to reorganize my closets, and therefore my bags today. Can anyone tell me what these two bags are?  I got the first one in the outlet, probably early nineties. I'm not sure of the second?  I'm thinking the outlet as well. When I was still in HS and college, my mom and grandmother and I went to the coach outlet many weekends. 












Bag 2


----------



## KricketCollects

The more I look at the creed of the second bag, I'm wondering if it's a bag I bought off of eBay at some point?  That doesn't even look right to me....


----------



## Hyacinth

KricketCollects said:


> I haven't looked through all of the posts but started to reorganize my closets, and therefore my bags today. Can anyone tell me what these two bags are?  I got the first one in the outlet, probably early nineties. I'm not sure of the second?  I'm thinking the outlet as well. When I was still in HS and college, my mom and grandmother and I went to the coach outlet many weekends.
> View attachment 2449904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449905
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449909
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> View attachment 2449910
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449912
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449913



It's probably just the way the light is hitting it, but please take a very close, careful look at the first creed stamp in the tan bag and tell me exactly how the word "wrinkles" is spelled on that creed. ETA - the style looks like a Dixon Mini from 1993, style number 4124

The second one is a Penelope Bucket Tote from 2002. I don't see any problems with it. There were MAJOR changes in creeds, serial numbers, linings, everything, when Coach switched production to China in 2000. A bag from that time will have very different details than earlier classic and vintage styles and shouldn't be compared to them.


----------



## KricketCollects

Hyacinth said:


> It's probably just the way the light is hitting it, but please take a very close, careful look at the first creed stamp in the tan bag and tell me exactly how the word "wrinkles" is spelled on that creed. ETA - the style looks like a Dixon Mini from 1993, style number 4124
> 
> The second one is a Penelope Bucket Tote from 2002. I don't see any problems with it. There were MAJOR changes in creeds, serial numbers, linings, everything, when Coach switched production to China in 2000. A bag from that time will have very different details than earlier classic and vintage styles and shouldn't be compared to them.




Doh!  I just responded to you in the other thread!  I knew I had been replied to here but had to get the bag to see how wrinkles was spelled (just like that btw), so I couldn't remember who had replied to me here and said it looked fine.  It's weird, I can only remember buying one bag off of eBay over the years but I looked TONS.  I was also so afraid of getting a fake that I don't think I bought more than the one bag so I was so confused last night. 

You're right that the creeds do look very different and I guess I don't make a habit of checking out the creeds in the bags I have. 

Thank you for your help!  I've been dying the get the name of the Dixon Mini!  I'll be back!


----------



## Hyacinth

KricketCollects said:


> Doh!  I just responded to you in the other thread!  I knew I had been replied to here but had to get the bag to see how wrinkles was spelled (just like that btw), so I couldn't remember who had replied to me here and said it looked fine.  It's weird, I can only remember buying one bag off of eBay over the years but I looked TONS.  I was also so afraid of getting a fake that I don't think I bought more than the one bag so I was so confused last night.
> 
> You're right that the creeds do look very different and I guess I don't make a habit of checking out the creeds in the bags I have.
> 
> Thank you for your help!  I've been dying the get the name of the Dixon Mini!  I'll be back!



I'm glad to hear it. It's SO easy for that "k" in "wrinkles" or "markings" to look like an X if the light or the angle is just a tiny bit off. I worry about people reporting something as fake based only on that "Phantom X" and getting a perfectly genuine bag pulled by Ebay. That's probably how the fakes makers started making that mistake in the first place.


----------



## whateve

Very curious about this one. It looks like a Chelsea but I've never seen one with such a long strap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131085233638&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Very curious about this one. It looks like a Chelsea but I've never seen one with such a long strap.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131085233638&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



Neither have I. The strap may have been patched together, or it's just a style we haven't seen before.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Neither have I. The strap may have been patched together, or it's just a style we haven't seen before.


Thanks. I sent a message to the seller asking for the number. At first I thought the strap was altered but then I noticed that the bottom of the bag looks rounder than the hobos I've seen.


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> Thanks. I sent a message to the seller asking for the number. At first I thought the strap was altered but then I noticed that the bottom of the bag looks rounder than the hobos I've seen.


Is this the same bag? NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Green...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd98917b

ETA
Here's a blue one with a different strap. NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=121246870028&


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Very curious about this one. It looks like a Chelsea but I've never seen one with such a long strap.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131085233638&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160





Hyacinth said:


> Neither have I. The strap may have been patched together, or it's just a style we haven't seen before.





whateve said:


> Thanks. I sent a message to the seller asking for the number. At first I thought the strap was altered but then I noticed that the bottom of the bag looks rounder than the hobos I've seen.





MRSBWS said:


> Is this the same bag? NMA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Green...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd98917b
> 
> ETA
> Here's a blue one with a different strap. NMA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-Blue-Suede-Hobo-Purse-w-Bag-and-Cleaning-Kit/121246870028?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3905323533621383057%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D121246870028%26



I think that's it. It's style 10137. It looks like the strap in the listing Whateve asked about was either altered or replaced.

The stock photo shows the back (non-pocket) side of the bag:


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's it. It's style 10137. It looks like the strap in the listing Whateve asked about was either altered or replaced.
> 
> The stock photo shows the back (non-pocket) side of the bag:



I'm not sure. It really looks like the green one has a rounded bottom. The blue one has a flat base with double seams, doesn't it?

It could be an outlet style.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure. It really looks like the green one has a rounded bottom. The blue one has a flat base with double seams, doesn't it?
> 
> It could be an outlet style.


I think you're right. The one in the listing looks flat at the base - almost like a fanny pack.

I have no idea.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's it. It's style 10137. It looks like the strap in the listing Whateve asked about was either altered or replaced.
> 
> The stock photo shows the back (non-pocket) side of the bag:





Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure. It really looks like the green one has a rounded bottom. The blue one has a flat base with double seams, doesn't it?
> 
> It could be an outlet style.





BeenBurned said:


> I think you're right. The one in the listing looks flat at the base - almost like a fanny pack.
> 
> I have no idea.


The seller got back to me. The number is D05S-8A59.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The seller got back to me. The number is D05S-8A59.


I don't doubt that the bag is authentic but I can't find that style. 

It's right in line with others in the same style series of numbers.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The seller got back to me. The number is D05S-8A59.





BeenBurned said:


> I don't doubt that the bag is authentic but I can't find that style.
> 
> It's right in line with others in the same style series of numbers.


I found the web archive (August 2005) for the chelsea bags but they don't open so I can't see style numbers. However none have the long strap nor the rounded shape of the bag in the listing. 

So other than a bit more information of the Chelsea line, we're no further ahead as far as ID'ing the bag!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I found the web archive (August 2005) for the chelsea bags but they don't open so I can't see style numbers. However none have the long strap nor the rounded shape of the bag in the listing.
> 
> So other than a bit more information of the Chelsea line, we're no further ahead as far as ID'ing the bag!


You found more than I did. I was in June 2005 and there wasn't even a Chelsea category.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You found more than I did. I was in June 2005 and there wasn't even a Chelsea category.


It took me the longest time to learn to use that site. And I never know which month(s) to look at. I checked a couple of months/dates earlier in the year and found lots of Sohos but no Chelsea. Then I searched later in the year and found this page. 

It's so hit or miss and I get impatient waiting for the pages to load.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I hadn't noticed the difference in the clasp and you are not going to stop after one more.  You are an addict just like me!


Do you know much about this one? Greensboro?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1713737d


----------



## pursemonsoon

Wondering if anyone knows the name of this coach bag?  Trying to help out my mother-in-law


----------



## MRSBWS

pursemonsoon said:


> Wondering if anyone knows the name of this coach bag?  Trying to help out my mother-in-law
> View attachment 2451808


It's the Made for Factory Taylor Op Art Satchel.  It's currently on the FOS sale. Style: F25503


----------



## pursemonsoon

MRSBWS said:


> It's the Made for Factory Taylor Op Art Satchel.  It's currently on the FOS sale. Style: F25503


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Do you know much about this one? Greensboro?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1713737d



Here are two Coach photos, the first is the early 1992 version with the stud closure, the second is from Fall 1992.


----------



## Cameochi

Wow!  Thank you, Hyacinth.  I had no idea there were two different closures.  I learn something here every day.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The seller got back to me. The number is D05S-8A59.



Could be, I don't have anything at all on that number. I'll save the photo with a question mark. The name will be Chelsea Nubuc Something-or-Other.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,

I acquired one of my dream Coach bags today.  It is a Coach Madison Arcadia.  The creed is: M4E-4409 so from the 1994-1995 collection?  The color is described as British Tan but I wonder if there was a specific name for the color as my others have unusual names except for black.  Could it be maple by any chance?


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I acquired one of my dream Coach bags today.  It is a Coach Madison Arcadia.  The creed is: M4E-4409 so from the 1994-1995 collection?  The color is described as British Tan but I wonder if there was a specific name for the color as my others have unusual names except for black.  Could it be maple by any chance?


It looks like that could be it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Here are two Coach photos, the first is the early 1992 version with the stud closure, the second is from Fall 1992.


Nice. But I just blew my budget on the Sheridan Savannah Hobo.  Luckily I'm going away tomorrow and won't have internet access for a whole week!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-Vi...2FC34Ta4f4P3fWFqShEyA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## katev

Two.time.bags said:


> Nice. But I just blew my budget on the Sheridan Savannah Hobo.  Luckily I'm going away tomorrow and won't have internet access for a whole week!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-Vi...2FC34Ta4f4P3fWFqShEyA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Nice. But I just blew my budget on the Sheridan Savannah Hobo.  Luckily I'm going away tomorrow and won't have internet access for a whole week!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-Vi...2FC34Ta4f4P3fWFqShEyA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks. I'm a sucker for a red vintage bag!


----------



## MRSBWS

pursemonsoon said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome!!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It looks like that could be it.


 
Thanks, Whateve.  I agree it does look like British tan but my Regis sort of in the same color range and it's called Maple.  The dark brown that year was called Beechnut so one never knows.  LOL


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I agree it does look like British tan but my Regis sort of in the same color range and it's called Maple.  The dark brown that year was called Beechnut so one never knows.  LOL


Beechnut appears to be quite a bit darker than Maple. My color chart for 1995 has Maple, Beechnut, Mandarin, Granite, and Garnet. Mandarin is a little lighter and more orange than Maple. Garnet is lighter than Beechnut and a little redder than Maple. Granite is more of a taupe. The picture of the bag you won looks most like maple. The only other color that is close is Garnet.


----------



## mmerchant

Can someone help me identify the name of this bag?  My brother texted this to me, but I'm unaware of the name.  Tia!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Beechnut appears to be quite a bit darker than Maple. My color chart for 1995 has Maple, Beechnut, Mandarin, Granite, and Garnet. Mandarin is a little lighter and more orange than Maple. Garnet is lighter than Beechnut and a little redder than Maple. Granite is more of a taupe. The picture of the bag you won looks most like maple. The only other color that is close is Garnet.


 
Thanks so much for the info!  There has been a Mandarin Sutton for sale but no one has adopted it yet.  Mine is a garnet.  Sooo my "new" Arcadia is maple.  Makes me hungry for maple sugar candy.  Yummy!


----------



## Cameochi

mmerchant said:


> Can someone help me identify the name of this bag?  My brother texted this to me, but I'm unaware of the name.  Tia!


 
Hi Tia,

You are in Jacksonville?  I am in Citrus County.  I am far from an expert but it looks like a signature gallery tote.  We will see what Whateve or Hyacinth have to say about it.


----------



## Hyacinth

mmerchant said:


> Can someone help me identify the name of this bag?  My brother texted this to me, but I'm unaware of the name.  Tia!



Coach made a lot of similar styles. We'd need a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number to try and identify it.


----------



## simplyparticula

Anyone know what year and line these ring binder planners were from? I love the 3x5 I already have and just won a 3.75x6.75 in red on eBay today. I've seen them on eBay in a cobalt blue, too. The hardware is gorgeous, the strap is generous and the leather has a nice squish to it. I just wish it had more pockets and a bigger pen loop.


----------



## katandpat

Hi Girls!
I'm new here and to the general topic of Coach bags. I purchased this purse on ebay a few months ago and had noooo idea that they are supposed to have a serial number(with a few exceptions? ...so I'm learning). It's much smaller than I thought it would be (but that's another story). The thing is, there is no serial number on the creed whatsoever. The workmanship seems fine in all other ways with a fine zipper though the hardware d-ring shape on each side does not match if that is at all relevant. It's a vintage bag though I have no idea how old it could be so the leather has some "patina". My concern though... is it fake or real? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated from all you experts out there! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkpurr/


----------



## BeenBurned

katandpat said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm new here and to the general topic of Coach bags. I purchased this purse on ebay a few months ago and had noooo idea that they are supposed to have a serial number(with a few exceptions? ...so I'm learning). It's much smaller than I thought it would be (but that's another story). The thing is, there is no serial number on the creed whatsoever. The workmanship seems fine in all other ways with a fine zipper though the hardware d-ring shape on each side does not match if that is at all relevant. It's a vintage bag though I have no idea how old it could be so the leather has some "patina". My concern though... is it fake or real? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated from all you experts out there! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkpurr/


Welcome to TPF! 

The bag looks fine. It's some type of soho leather hobo though I don't know the style number, nor do I know whether it might have had a serial number that "rubbed off." (Sometimes the imprint isn't really deep and can be very difficult to see if it becomes worn.) I can't tell from the picture you've posted whether that's the case or if this bag is one without a serial number. This is a smaller bag so it's very possible that it's one that has a creed without a serial number. 

Do you have the item number or a link to the listing from which you purchased? 

In the future, if you have authenticity questions, you can post here as per post              #*1* of this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html#post24637163

BTW, it's not a vintage bag since vintage is usually considered to be 20+ years old. The bag would be from approximately 2004-05.


----------



## Hyacinth

simplyparticula said:


> Anyone know what year and line these ring binder planners were from? I love the 3x5 I already have and just won a 3.75x6.75 in red on eBay today. I've seen them on eBay in a cobalt blue, too. The hardware is gorgeous, the strap is generous and the leather has a nice squish to it. I just wish it had more pockets and a bigger pen loop.



One 6-ring version was from late 2001 and was called a Textured Medium Organizer, style 8742 and had 4 credit card and 4 multipurpose pockets. Measurements were 4 1/4 x 6 inches.

The Textured Small Organizer # 8741 has only one credit card and two multipurpose pockets and the same measurements. The Organizers are described as textured water buffalo calfskin. The catalog doesn't say if there was a smaller size that took the 3x5 refills. They made a lot of different styles and there's really no way to find information on all of them.

Coach also did a matching wallet line the same year with the same clasp, called Madison (Mini Wallet, French Purse, etc) not to be confused with the mid-1990s Madisons.


----------



## jennburr

I need help with this fob can someone help me find the number for this fob?!?


----------



## Hyacinth

jennburr said:


> I need help with this fob can someone help me find the number for this fob?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455123



It should be the same number as the black one, 1693


----------



## BeenBurned

jennburr said:


> I need help with this fob can someone help me find the number for this fob?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455123





Hyacinth said:


> It should be the same number as the black one, 1693


It also came in pink:


----------



## simplyparticula

Hyacinth said:


> One 6-ring version was from late 2001 and was called a Textured Medium Organizer, style 8742 and had 4 credit card and 4 multipurpose pockets. Measurements were 4 1/4 x 6 inches.
> 
> The Textured Small Organizer # 8741 has only one credit card and two multipurpose pockets and the same measurements. The Organizers are described as textured water buffalo calfskin. The catalog doesn't say if there was a smaller size that took the 3x5 refills. They made a lot of different styles and there's really no way to find information on all of them.
> 
> Coach also did a matching wallet line the same year with the same clasp, called Madison (Mini Wallet, French Purse, etc) not to be confused with the mid-1990s Madisons.


Awesome, thanks. Buffalo calfskin explains the really squishy tactile leather.


----------



## dawnmw36

I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
Thanks


----------



## whateve

dawnmw36 said:


> I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
> Thanks


There are numerous suggestions on the forum. 
There is a discussion here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-24.html#post25498077
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-670.html#post25179018
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/newest-tote-ebay-find-828743.html#post25049631
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/bad-dog-sad-coach-story-815975-2.html#post24517425
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-552.html#post24132423
and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-540.html#post24021283


----------



## fuffty

I posted this in the Coach forum and someone suggested that I cross-post it here.

I was browsing eBay looking for a Coach purse that wouldn't break the  bank, and I came across this cute Coach Soho Pleated Signature Hobo  purse (click here to see the purse), in a purple color that I haven't seen before.

I couldn't find much information about the purse online at all, so I was hoping someone here could shed some light on it.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuffty said:


> I posted this in the Coach forum and someone suggested that I cross-post it here.
> 
> I was browsing eBay looking for a Coach purse that wouldn't break the  bank, and I came across this cute Coach Soho Pleated Signature Hobo  purse (click here to see the purse), in a purple color that I haven't seen before.
> 
> I couldn't find much information about the purse online at all, so I was hoping someone here could shed some light on it.


I think the color is called grape.


----------



## Cameochi

Hi everyone.  I am hoping someone can identify this cute Coach bag for me.  It's old so no style number.  Any info will be greatly appreciated - as always.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hi everyone.  I am hoping someone can identify this cute Coach bag for me.  It's old so no style number.  Any info will be greatly appreciated - as always.


A creed pic would help us narrow it down to an era, and measurements might help as well. Also, does it have any pockets?


----------



## Cameochi

Hi Whateve,

There is a split open pocket inside. The strap drop is 22".  The bag is 7" high, 8 " wide, 2" deep.  I have attached a photo of the creed.  The color is navy blue.  It's not very big but it is very cute.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hi Whateve,
> 
> There is a split open pocket inside. The strap drop is 22".  The bag is 7" high, 8 " wide, 2" deep.  I have attached a photo of the creed.  The color is navy blue.  It's not very big but it is very cute.


I don't have it in my files. It looks like something from the Lightweights line.


----------



## Cameochi

Thanks, Whateve.  I haven't seen another one like it so was curious.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I haven't seen another one like it so was curious.


Sorry I can't help. Hopefully, someone else knows. I'm curious too.


----------



## Cameochi

There is a very nice Sheridan Monticello up for sale in about a half hour for $25.00 start bid.  Here is the item number:  181297618662


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hi Whateve,
> 
> There is a split open pocket inside. The strap drop is 22".  The bag is 7" high, 8 " wide, 2" deep.  I have attached a photo of the creed.  The color is navy blue.  It's not very big but it is very cute.



It's a Minetta Zip, style 4123 from the Spring 1993 Lightweight line.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Minetta Zip, style 4123 from the Spring 1993 Lightweight line.


Why does that sound so familiar? I swear I remember reading that same name in the last few days.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Why does that sound so familiar? I swear I remember reading that same name in the last few days.


Here's a listing that actually uses the correct name! NMA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...Body-Navy-Blue-Leather-4123-USA-/251356099177


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Here's a listing that actually uses the correct name! NMA:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...Body-Navy-Blue-Leather-4123-USA-/251356099177


Thanks, it even has a catalog picture included.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Why does that sound so familiar? I swear I remember reading that same name in the last few days.





BeenBurned said:


> Here's a listing that actually uses the correct name! NMA:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...Body-Navy-Blue-Leather-4123-USA-/251356099177


I figured it out! There's a new bag with that name in the Spring preview thread.


----------



## ashleyvb

can anyone please tell me the name of this bag? Also, if I could find it anywhere and if it comes in brown?! Thanks!!


----------



## ashleyvb

Looks like a Kristin but I'm not entirely sure


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Minetta Zip, style 4123 from the Spring 1993 Lightweight line.


 
Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I figured it out! There's a new bag with that name in the Spring preview thread.


 
Thank you, Whateve and Been Burned for the link to the Minetta 4123.  I hadn't seen one of these before so the info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachfront35

hi..I just bought this purse at goodwill..can someone please let me know if it is authentic?
thanks in advance


----------



## whateve

beachfront35 said:


> hi..I just bought this purse at goodwill..can someone please let me know if it is authentic?
> thanks in advance


It looks fine. It's a court bag. In the future post authentication requests here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


----------



## beachfront35

whateve said:


> It looks fine. It's a court bag. In the future post authentication requests here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html


thank so much


----------



## whateve

beachfront35 said:


> thank so much


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,

I just came across this bag and I'm hoping you can identify for me.  It appears to be a Sheridan (same lining) and it is made in Italy but there is no creed number.  The measurements are 10" L x 7" H x 5" D.  Any help will be greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just came across this bag and I'm hoping you can identify for me.  It appears to be a Sheridan (same lining) and it is made in Italy but there is no creed number.  The measurements are 10" L x 7" H x 5" D.  Any help will be greatly appreciated as always.



It looks like a Sheridan Richmond, style 4209


----------



## Cameochi

Thank  you, Hyacinth!  Your expertise is great appreciated.


----------



## ozmodiar

ashleyvb said:


> View attachment 2464435
> 
> 
> can anyone please tell me the name of this bag? Also, if I could find it anywhere and if it comes in brown?! Thanks!!



This is a Kristin Sage. It's a few years old so you'd have to look on secondary market sites. I can't recall if there was a brown color offhand.

The style was slightly modified later into the Kristin Laila. There's also a smaller version called the Kristin Round Satchel that some on this forum nicknamed Baby Sage. 


Here's a giant thread about the Sage:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/the-sage-hoarders-club-723440.html


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening everyone,

Here is a pretty brown Dakota Rider for those like me who love them dearly.  I would normally grab it but I already have one exactly like it.  Here is the eBay item number:  321298614483.  This Dakota needs a new home.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Assuming this is authentic, what is it, please? Love the shape and the buckles.  (The second photo is from the inside of a kate spade bag so I hope the others are from the listed bag).

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200996729213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> Here is a pretty brown Dakota Rider for those like me who love them dearly.  I would normally grab it but I already have one exactly like it.  Here is the eBay item number:  321298614483.  This Dakota needs a new home.


Have you seen this red one? So tempting but I can't, I can't, I can't ..........

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291059147764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> Here is a pretty brown Dakota Rider for those like me who love them dearly.  I would normally grab it but I already have one exactly like it.  Here is the eBay item number:  321298614483.  This Dakota needs a new home.


Um, shh! I want this one!


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Have you seen this red one? So tempting but I can't, I can't, I can't ..........
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291059147764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


I think the seller has the measurements wrong. It looks like a Cassidy, which is really small, or I would be all over it!


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Have you seen this red one? So tempting but I can't, I can't, I can't ..........
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291059147764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
OMG I love that!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cameochi

Okay, that was my last one!  Couldn't resist it and it is located less than hour away from me soooo free postage - a bargain!  I must get my Coach obsession back under control!  But...how can anyone resist a Dakota?  or a Sheridan?  or a vintage Madison?  They are worse than chocolate.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I think the seller has the measurements wrong. It looks like a Cassidy, which is really small, or I would be all over it!


 
I will let you know when it gets here.  It could be a Lariat as the size sounds right.  If so, I will have three of them - a brown one, a green one on the way and now the red one sooo I really do have enough Lariats now.  If it turns out to be a Cassidy, I will love it just the same.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I will let you know when it gets here.  It could be a Lariat as the size sounds right.  If so, I will have three of them - a brown one, a green one on the way and now the red one sooo I really do have enough Lariats now.  If it turns out to be a Cassidy, I will love it just the same.


I really think it is a Cassidy since it doesn't have that strip of leather extending up over the flap. The color is gorgeous! I would love to find a Ranger or Lariat in red.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Have you seen this red one? So tempting but I can't, I can't, I can't ..........
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291059147764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





whateve said:


> I think the seller has the measurements wrong. It looks like a Cassidy, which is really small, or I would be all over it!



You're right, it's a Dakota Cassidy. Below are pics of the Cassidy and the Lariat along with the measurements. The tan trim around the clasp of the larger Lariat extends all the way over the top of the flap.


----------



## Cameochi

Thank you, Hyacinth!  I will love it just the same.  That red is too beautiful.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Okay, that was my last one!  Couldn't resist it and it is located less than hour away from me soooo free postage - a bargain!  I must get my Coach obsession back under control!  But...how can anyone resist a Dakota?  or a Sheridan?  or a vintage Madison?  They are worse than chocolate.



Chocolate gives me instant migraines so that's one obsession that's avoidable! I'm so glad you bought it ... so I couldn't, lol!

My Sheridan Savannah arrived and she's bigger and more lovely than I thought she would be. Now that the heatwave's over - we had a week of 40C+ with 4 days where it reached 46C - I can get back to rehabbing and give her some TLC.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Chocolate gives me instant migraines so that's one obsession that's avoidable! I'm so glad you bought it ... so I couldn't, lol!
> 
> My Sheridan Savannah arrived and she's bigger and more lovely than I thought she would be. Now that the heatwave's over - we had a week of 40C+ with 4 days where it reached 46C - I can get back to rehabbing and give her some TLC.


 
Oh dear!  So I need a Savannah too?  Well, there goes the ten step Coach addiction program again.  I really love my Monticello as it is just the right size for me.  Now I have to check out the Savannahs!


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Oh dear!  So I need a Savannah too?  Well, there goes the ten step Coach addiction program again.  I really love my Monticello as it is just the right size for me.  Now I have to check out the Savannahs!


 
Heat wave???  I live in Florida and there is definitely NO heat wave here!  It is cold and raining AGAIN!  It's more like northern New England and I moved here to stay warm.  I am looking forward to spring which starts soon here in the Sunshine State - I hope.  I guess I will just have to pass my free time on eBay,


----------



## Cameochi

Would someone please take a look at this listing and tell me what you think about it?  It is a Coach Sheridan briefcase and if the measurements are correct, it's the size of a New York apartment - maybe even bigger than the Madison Arcadia?  I would a briefcase that is roomy but not too heavy so I can carry all of my "stuff" in one bag when I am on the road.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-vinta...atchel-tote-/161202815815?hash=item25886fc347


----------



## msvanillagoddes

Hi all im new here. I was hoping to get some help with some of my collection here. I have a ton of older wristlets that i have no clue the names or styl numbers of. How do i find out?


----------



## ElizabethB

I have searched all my catalogs and cannot locate the correct name for this bag (NMA-link for reference only).  Can you help?  Is it from the Bridle line? Thanks!

Seller:http://myworld.ebay.com/vintagecouturemadenew2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 vintagecouturemadenew2012
Title:  Rare 6702 Coach Italy Calfskin Brown Leather Handbag Classic Flap Gold Satchel


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-6702-C...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a366c7785


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Oh dear!  So I need a Savannah too?  Well, there goes the ten step Coach addiction program again.  I really love my Monticello as it is just the right size for me.  Now I have to check out the Savannahs!


I haven't seen a Monticello. Could you post a pic please?

(Don't know which is worse heatwave or polar vortex. The world's climate has gone crazy!)


----------



## Hyacinth

ElizabethB said:


> I have searched all my catalogs and cannot locate the correct name for this bag (NMA-link for reference only).  Can you help?  Is it from the Bridle line? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: vintagecouturemadenew2012
> Title:  Rare 6702 Coach Italy Calfskin Brown Leather Handbag Classic Flap Gold Satchel
> 
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-6702-C...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a366c7785



Yes, it's a Bridle style but there's no name for it in my files.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> I haven't seen a Monticello. Could you post a pic please?
> 
> (Don't know which is worse heatwave or polar vortex. The world's climate has gone crazy!)



One Monticello, coming up... (the strap clips were changed on later versions).


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> Hi all im new here. I was hoping to get some help with some of my collection here. I have a ton of older wristlets that i have no clue the names or styl numbers of. How do i find out?



You'll need to post photos of the outsides including the strap where it clips to the bag, and also the inside including the lining and the creed stamp and serial number if there is one. If you have any of the original price tags, pics of the insides would be a big help.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

I have alot of older wristlets that i have no clue the name or even the style numbers of. Ive tried looking them up with details but no luck. Any help would be great. Here they are  
http://s981.photobucket.com/user/tyr...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## msvanillagoddes

Hyacinth said:


> You'll need to post photos of the outsides including the strap where it clips to the bag, and also the inside including the lining and the creed stamp and serial number if there is one. If you have any of the original price tags, pics of the insides would be a big help.



hi, tyvm for responding. i replied with a link to my album on photobucket 

also do u know how to change ur avatar?


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> I haven't seen a Monticello. Could you post a pic please?
> 
> (Don't know which is worse heatwave or polar vortex. The world's climate has gone crazy!)


 
Here you go.  I've attached a photo of the Monticello.  It is a nice, roomy bag but not huge.  My absolute favorite Sheridan is the Roswell but the Monticello is a favorite too. This particular Monticello is in almost new condition so not much cleaning or conditioning needed.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Would someone please take a look at this listing and tell me what you think about it?  It is a Coach Sheridan briefcase and if the measurements are correct, it's the size of a New York apartment - maybe even bigger than the Madison Arcadia?  I would a briefcase that is roomy but not too heavy so I can carry all of my "stuff" in one bag when I am on the road.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-vinta...atchel-tote-/161202815815?hash=item25886fc347


 
I forgot to ask what the style number is and what it is called.  Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## ElizabethB

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's a Bridle style but there's no name for it in my files.


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> hi, tyvm for responding. i replied with a link to my album on photobucket
> 
> also do u know how to change ur avatar?


Your photobucket link doesn't work for me. To change your avatar, go down to the very bottom of the page and click on "my avatar" in the column labelled "my account."


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> Your photobucket link doesn't work for me. To change your avatar, go down to the very bottom of the page and click on "my avatar" in the column labelled "my account."


ill just post pics sry . theres more but i didnt want to overload


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I forgot to ask what the style number is and what it is called.  Any info is always appreciated.



Sorry, I'm sure it's genuine but don't have any information on it in my files. Let's hope someone else might.


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> ill just post pics sry . theres more but i didnt want to overload



The fifth one is a Zoe Patchwork Wristlet, style 41885, the second from the top one looks like one of the Madison Op Art wristlets but I don't know the number.

The last one is a Signature Studded Wristlet, style 3465


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> ill just post pics sry . theres more but i didnt want to overload


They all look fine. You can tell if they were made for factory by looking at the "Made in.." tag on the inside. If there is a dot or target mark, they were made for factory. Unless you have the original tag, it is pretty difficult to get the official name or style number. Someone else might have these in their files.
1. Legacy stripe probably from around 2008. 
2. Madison op art signature wristlet, possibly #41988.
3. Op art signature wristlet.
4. Looks like a recent MFF patent wristlet.
5. Snaphead, probably MFF from sometime in the last few years.
6. Script skinny wristlet from around 2010, possibly #43518.
7. Quilted nylon wristlet possibly from around 2004.
8. studded wristlet.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> They all look fine. You can tell if they were made for factory by looking at the "Made in.." tag on the inside. If there is a dot or target mark, they were made for factory. Unless you have the original tag, it is pretty difficult to get the official name or style number. Someone else might have these in their files.
> 1. Legacy stripe probably from around 2008.
> 2. Madison op art signature wristlet, possibly #41988.
> 3. Op art signature wristlet.
> 4. Looks like a recent MFF patent wristlet.
> 5. Snaphead, probably MFF from sometime in the last few years.
> 6. Script skinny wristlet from around 2010, possibly #43518.
> 7. Quilted nylon wristlet possibly from around 2004.
> 8. studded wristlet.


wow ty you guys are awesome!! what is MFF?


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> wow ty you guys are awesome!! what is MFF?


Made for factory. You can tell if there is a dot on the inside tag.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

i also have these..

















this ones actually white, i think the flash is making it look weird


----------



## BeenBurned

msvanillagoddes said:


> i also have these..



These were commented  here already:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ach-key-fobs-here-156445-24.html#post26054361


----------



## msvanillagoddes

BeenBurned said:


> These were commented  here already:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ach-key-fobs-here-156445-24.html#post26054361


yes got those 3 tyvm. sad news on the heart key fob.  any help on the rest is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Here you go.  I've attached a photo of the Monticello.  It is a nice, roomy bag but not huge.  My absolute favorite Sheridan is the Roswell but the Monticello is a favorite too. This particular Monticello is in almost new condition so not much cleaning or conditioning needed.


Very nice. Thanks for showing it. I'd love a Roswell but they don't come up often. Please post one in finds if you ever see one!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> One Monticello, coming up... (the strap clips were changed on later versions).


Thanks Hyacinth. Lovely. Very similar to a Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel that I recently sold, but the leather is just that bit finer.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Please ID this one so I can post it correctly  in 'Finds'.  Sadly seller won't ship internationally so someone else will get a bargain!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221355055585?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Um, shh! I want this one!


Did you win it Whateve?


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> i also have these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones actually white, i think the flash is making it look weird


1. Chelsea
2. Signature stripe
3.
4.
5.
6. Hamptons signature small wristlet 6F08
7.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Did you win it Whateve?


No. Someone did a BIN when I wasn't watching. Stupid me, I thought I could win the auction.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Please ID this one so I can post it correctly  in 'Finds'.  Sadly seller won't ship internationally so someone else will get a bargain!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221355055585?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


It looks like a Madison Chapin #4404.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> No. Someone did a BIN when I wasn't watching. Stupid me, I thought I could win the auction.



Bad luck. As a seller I love BIN's but hate them as a buyer!



whateve said:


> It looks like a Madison Chapin #4404.



Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Bad luck. As a seller I love BIN's but hate them as a buyer!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome! I really couldn't justify doing the BIN because I shouldn't be buying anything. If it was red, I would have done the BIN. I missed out on the green one that sold for $50 too. I already have a Roswell in green and I figured that was too close. 

Did you see the insane price this Biltmore ended up at? http://www.ebay.com/itm/281244448781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I really couldn't justify doing the BIN because I shouldn't be buying anything. If it was red, I would have done the BIN. I missed out on the green one that sold for $50 too. I already have a Roswell in green and I figured that was too close.
> 
> Did you see the insane price this Biltmore ended up at? http://www.ebay.com/itm/281244448781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


OMG! Selling prices of vintage Coach are so erratic and unpredictable. Adds to the fun of the hunt though!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Assuming this is authentic, what is it, please? Love the shape and the buckles.  (The second photo is from the inside of a kate spade bag so I hope the others are from the listed bag).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200996729213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Can someone help with ID'ing this one, please?


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> i also have these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones actually white, i think the flash is making it look weird



The pink and white Flower Coin Purse is style 40478


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Can someone help with ID'ing this one, please?



I've never been able to find a name for that one, and I own one, so let's hope someone can put a name to it.

It looks like a Legacy West style and it's in the right style number sequence, so it might be something like Legacy West Riding Bag, but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

tyvm Hyacinth 

awesome whateve!  u rock!! any idea on the others?


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> tyvm Hyacinth
> 
> awesome whateve!  u rock!! any idea on the others?



No, sorry. Most of the others are designs that were used more than once or on several different lines, and it's almost impossible to narrow them down without some kind of unique detail or fabric. The second from the top is one of the Signature stripe styles, maybe someone else will know the others. Wristlets really aren't my specialty and I don't have a lot of photos or files on them.


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> tyvm Hyacinth
> 
> awesome whateve!  u rock!! any idea on the others?


No. It's like looking for a needle in a haystack. The styles are too generic. I suspect the signature stripe is from 2008 because of the color, the use of patent and the medallion charm.


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> ill just post pics sry . theres more but i didnt want to overload


I just stumbled across the last one. It's probably signature studded wristlet #3465, new in August 2004. The original stock photo shows a metal hangtag so yours might be a later version. It originally sold for $118.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> I just stumbled across the last one. It's probably signature studded wristlet #3465, new in August 2004. The original stock photo shows a metal hangtag so yours might be a later version. It originally sold for $118.


ok awesome! tyvm


----------



## Cameochi

Good Evening everyone,

I just came across this bag and I "think" it is Dakota 4202 but in case my brain is fried (again) from all the hot chocolate here in the cold south I've attached a couple of photos.  Is the 4202 considered "rare" or do they come up fairly often?  The measurements are given as 12 Long x 9 high x 4" Deep.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> I just came across this bag and I "think" it is Dakota 4202 but in case my brain is fried (again) from all the hot chocolate here in the cold south I've attached a couple of photos.  Is the 4202 considered "rare" or do they come up fairly often?  The measurements are given as 12 Long x 9 high x 4" Deep.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


I have one that looks like that in my files with the same number and no name. I've never actually seen one listed anywhere so I think they are rare, but I haven't really been looking for them.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> I've never been able to find a name for that one, and I own one, so let's hope someone can put a name to it.
> 
> It looks like a Legacy West style and it's in the right style number sequence, so it might be something like Legacy West Riding Bag, but that's just a wild guess.


Thanks Hyacinth. It's good to know it's authentic even if it's nameless!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I have one that looks like that in my files with the same number and no name. I've never actually seen one listed anywhere so I think they are rare, but I haven't really been looking for them.


 
Thanks, Whateve!  I haven't ever seen one either but I was "on the wagon" for many years until my daughter made me go to the Coach site!  I told her no but she made me go anyway.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  I haven't ever seen one either but I was "on the wagon" for many years until my daughter made me go to the Coach site!  I told her no but she made me go anyway.


I blame my daughter too for my Coach obsession!  She bought one at FP and I wanted to prove to her that I could find one on ebay much cheaper.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

you ladies have been a great help to me, ty for helping me with the ones so far.  whateve, the avatar thing didnt work lol. when i click my avatar it just has a button clicked that says do not use an avatar, i cannot unclick it? is it because i am new?


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> you ladies have been a great help to me, ty for helping me with the ones so far.  whateve, the avatar thing didnt work lol. when i click my avatar it just has a button clicked that says do not use an avatar, i cannot unclick it? is it because i am new?


You're welcome. I don't know if there is restriction on using an avatar for new members. Is there a box below that says "use a custom avatar"? Maybe if you set up one, that will unclick the button? If that doesn't work, you can get more help in the Feedback forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I don't know if there is restriction on using an avatar for new members. Is there a box below that says "use a custom avatar"? Maybe if you set up one, that will unclick the button? If that doesn't work, you can get more help in the Feedback forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


it looks like this lol


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> it looks like this lol


I bet you can't since you haven't been a member long enough. Once that message disappears, try again.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> I bet you can't since you haven't been a member long enough. Once that message disappears, try again.



it figures,lol. thanx again


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> I just came across this bag and I "think" it is Dakota 4202 but in case my brain is fried (again) from all the hot chocolate here in the cold south I've attached a couple of photos.  Is the 4202 considered "rare" or do they come up fairly often?  The measurements are given as 12 Long x 9 high x 4" Deep.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.



At least one other person here has one, but yes, they're pretty rare. 

I've never been able to find a name for it. It has to be a 4202 since that's the only Dakota number not accounted for. Mine's black with tan but I like your tan-on-tan color too. Do you already own it or are you still stalking it?


----------



## Coach365

All I know about this bag is that it is a Legacy 65th anniversary, I would like to know specifically  what it is?

Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Coach365 said:


> All I know about this bag is that it is a Legacy 65th anniversary, I would like to know specifically  what it is?
> 
> Thanks!




Coach legacy leather hippie bag.  I think the number is 10325.  Color is white.


----------



## Coach365

Yes it is 10325, its the rest I did not know. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> Yes it is 10325, its the rest I did not know. Thank you!


In the future, if you know the style number, it helps if you provide it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> At least one other person here has one, but yes, they're pretty rare.
> 
> I've never been able to find a name for it. It has to be a 4202 since that's the only Dakota number not accounted for. Mine's black with tan but I like your tan-on-tan color too. Do you already own it or are you still stalking it?


I had it in my watch list but the BIN was too high for me. Now it's gone. Did you get it Cameochi?


----------



## Two.time.bags

This does quite look the right shape for a Monticello but is it a Sheridan satchel?
It's blue! Looks like it needs some TLC.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360832893943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This one is in much better condition. Black and tan.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c742011c5


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> I had it in my watch list but the BIN was too high for me. Now it's gone. Did you get it Cameochi?



What was the listing number or URL? I tried to find it last night but no luck.


----------



## Hyacinth

two.time.bags said:


> this does quite look the right shape for a monticello but is it a sheridan satchel?
> It's blue! Looks like it needs some tlc.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360832893943?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> this one is in much better condition. Black and tan.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-vinta...781?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item2c742011c5



nm


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> This does quite look the right shape for a Monticello but is it a Sheridan satchel?
> It's blue! Looks like it needs some TLC.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360832893943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This one is in much better condition. Black and tan.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c742011c5



The first one is a Sonoma Small Satchel Natural grain. Did you post the wrong number?

The second one is a Stewart Bag 4231


----------



## Coach365

whateve said:


> In the future, if you know the style number, it helps if you provide it.


 Do you know how rare this bag is, if at all?

Thanks


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> Do you know how rare this bag is, if at all?
> 
> Thanks


I don't see the hippie Legacy bags as much as some of the other Legacy styles so I guess it would be considered somewhat rare. Most of the 2006 Legacy bags are desirable.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> What was the listing number or URL? I tried to find it last night but no luck.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hyacinth said:


> The first one is a Sonoma Small Satchel Natural grain. Did you post the wrong number?
> Yes I did, it was a bit late ....again. Here it is
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tea...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929
> 
> The second one is a Stewart Bag 4231


Thanks. It's very handsome.


----------



## Hyacinth

"Yes I did, it was a bit late ....again. Here it is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tea...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929




Two.time.bags said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's very handsome.



The "teal" color is just the regular lighter blue, it has hints of teal but it's not nearly as vibrant as it looks in the photos.

And it's _not_ a Monticello  It was called an Elliot Bag, style 4235


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> I had it in my watch list but the BIN was too high for me. Now it's gone. Did you get it Cameochi?


 
I purchased the Dakota 4202 as BIN because I did not want to get into a bidding war.  I work full-time so would not have been home to see what happened and I did not want to miss it.  

There is another one on a site called Addoway for $144.00 and it is black and tan and looks to be in great condition.  The 4202 is the most expensive bag I've bought on eBay.  I think it should have a name though.  I wish we could ask Coach about it.


----------



## Cameochi

Coach365 said:


> Yes it is 10325, its the rest I did not know. Thank you!


 
Be careful, Coach365, or you will become a Coach addict too!


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> I purchased the Dakota 4202 as BIN because I did not want to get into a bidding war.  I work full-time so would not have been home to see what happened and I did not want to miss it.
> 
> There is another one on a side called Addoway for $144.00 and it is black and tan and looks to be in great condition.  The 4202 is the most expensive bag I've bought on eBay.  I think it should have a name though.  I wish we could ask Coach about it.


 
And now I know who the other watcher was!    The last time I hesitated, I lost out so was not taking any chances with this one.  I have one more coming - a red Cassidy so that makes eight Dakotas.  I hope to have one of each style someday.  Not that I am an addict or anything.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> What was the listing number or URL? I tried to find it last night but no luck.


 
Here is the listing number, Hyacinth.  Listing:  281245425481
I want a Fargo one of these days too.  My second Lariat arrived today - green and tan.  They are fun bags to own.  The red Cassidy is on it's way.


----------



## Coach365

whateve said:


> I don't see the hippie Legacy bags as much as some of the other Legacy styles so I guess it would be considered somewhat rare. Most of the 2006 Legacy bags are desirable.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Here is the listing number, Hyacinth.  Listing:  281245425481
> I want a Fargo one of these days too.  My second Lariat arrived today - green and tan.  They are fun bags to own.  The red Cassidy is on it's way.


Do you have them on display? It seems a shame to have to store them in dust bags in cupboards - I'm trying to convince my DH that some of the vintage styles are works of art and should be where they can be seen and enjoyed (most are too small for me to use, I just love looking at them!)


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> "Yes I did, it was a bit late ....again. Here it is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tea...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "teal" color is just the regular lighter blue, it has hints of teal but it's not nearly as vibrant as it looks in the photos.
> 
> And it's _not_ a Monticello  It was called an Elliot Bag, style 4235


Thanks Hyacinth. The blue one is a bit misshapen compared to the very smart one in the catalogue listing.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is the listing number, Hyacinth.  Listing:  281245425481
> I want a Fargo one of these days too.  My second Lariat arrived today - green and tan.  They are fun bags to own.  The red Cassidy is on it's way.



Thanks! Missed it, but I'm on my post-holiday ban anyway, so maybe it's just as well.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. The blue one is a bit misshapen compared to the very smart one in the catalogue listing.



Yes, it looks like it's been smooshed. Poor Sheridan! (Now I REALLY sound like Hyacinth!)


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it looks like it's been smooshed. Poor Sheridan! (Now I REALLY sound like Hyacinth!)


That's her son's name isn't it? It's been decades since I watched it but I was raised on British Comedy!


----------



## msvanillagoddes

msvanillagoddes said:


> i also have these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones actually white, i think the flash is making it look weird



*has anyone figured out what any of these are?? * Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> *has anyone figured out what any of these are?? * Any help is greatly appreciated


We are just ordinary people volunteering our time to help out other members. I already identified those that I know about. Unless someone has a catalog that has them in it or bought the same wristlet and saved the tag, there is no way to know. You can search yourself on ebay or on the Wayback machine to see if you can find them. You can also look through tpf threads to see if anyone posted the same wristlets some time in the past.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Do you have them on display? It seems a shame to have to store them in dust bags in cupboards - I'm trying to convince my DH that some of the vintage styles are works of art and should be where they can be seen and enjoyed (most are too small for me to use, I just love looking at them!)


 
My bags are stored safely as I have a young cat who likes to chew.  Last night I had to order a new power supply for my business laptop!   He got scolded but I really don't think he cared one bit.  I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the 4202 and the seller shipped very fast so it should be here tomorrow or Friday.  I think a bit of TLC will  have it looking ship shape.  I wonder if Coach in New York where the archive is located would be willing to provide a style name if there is one?  I would not be asking for authentication just the name of the style.  Has anyone ever tried calling there?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> We are just ordinary people volunteering our time to help out other members. I already identified those that I know about. Unless someone has a catalog that has them in it or bought the same wristlet and saved the tag, there is no way to know. You can search yourself on ebay or on the Wayback machine to see if you can find them. You can also look through tpf threads to see if anyone posted the same wristlets some time in the past.


 
Sometimes I do an regular internet search based on just a Coach style number.  Most of the time they come up - often from a previous listing on eBay.  It doesn't always work though.  On eBay, I run the style number before purchasing it.  If I am still not sure, I come here and ask and everyone is always very helpful.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it looks like it's been smooshed. Poor Sheridan! (Now I REALLY sound like Hyacinth!)


 
I loved Hyacinth!  I used to watch that program all the time.  Would watch it again if they had reruns.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> My bags are stored safely as I have a young cat who likes to chew.  Last night I had to order a new power supply for my business laptop!   He got scolded but I really don't think he cared one bit.  I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the 4202 and the seller shipped very fast so it should be here tomorrow or Friday.  I think a bit of TLC will  have it looking ship shape.  I wonder if Coach in New York where the archive is located would be willing to provide a style name if there is one?  I would not be asking for authentication just the name of the style.  Has anyone ever tried calling there?


I don't think you would get much from calling the regular Coach 800 number. You might be able to contact Jed Winokur, their archivist. A few people on tpf have talked to him.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

whateve said:


> We are just ordinary people volunteering our time to help out other members. I already identified those that I know about. Unless someone has a catalog that has them in it or bought the same wristlet and saved the tag, there is no way to know. You can search yourself on ebay or on the Wayback machine to see if you can find them. You can also look through tpf threads to see if anyone posted the same wristlets some time in the past.



wow. ok sry to bother i was just asking. i wasnt demanding. i do google and ebay daily but ty. i dont know what wayfair or tpf is but ill google it thanx. i wont come back here so no worries.


----------



## ClassicShopper

msvanillagoddes said:


> wow. ok sry to bother i was just asking. i wasnt demanding. i do google and ebay daily but ty. i dont know what wayfair or tpf is but ill google it thanx. i wont come back here so no worries.




TPF is The Purse Forum, where you are posting now.  . Lots of acronyms here.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> That's her son's name isn't it? It's been decades since I watched it but I was raised on British Comedy!



Yes, Hyacinth is Sheridan's Mummy.


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> *has anyone figured out what any of these are?? * Any help is greatly appreciated





whateve said:


> We are just ordinary people volunteering our time to help out other members. I already identified those that I know about. Unless someone has a catalog that has them in it or bought the same wristlet and saved the tag, there is no way to know. You can search yourself on ebay or on the Wayback machine to see if you can find them. You can also look through tpf threads to see if anyone posted the same wristlets some time in the past.



Very few of the newer wristlets from the last 12 or 14 years are even in the catalogs. They usually only show a few and those will be the ones that match the handful of featured handbag styles in that catalog. There's absolutely NO way to know each and every style name or even number of small accessories like wristlets or wallets. 

*msvanillagoddes*, keep this in mind - Coach style numbers are already up into the 25,000-plus numbers, and that's mostly just purses. There are thousands more numbers NOT included in that total for things like wristlets, wallets, Swingpacks, Cosmetic cases, and Men's bags and accessories. There are also hundreds, maybe _thousands_, of styles especially smaller items like wristlets that were made only for the Factory Outlet stores and had names and numbers that _never_ appeared anywhere on Coach's website or anywhere else on the Internet.

We've already explained that many of the styles' you're asking about could belong to a bunch of different families and there's no way to identify them, especially without style numbers. In the future, if you buy something that comes with a price tag, you need to save the tags.


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> wow. ok sry to bother i was just asking. i wasnt demanding. i do google and ebay daily but ty. i dont know what wayfair or tpf is but ill google it thanx. i wont come back here so no worries.


I had no intention to sound snarky. If you felt insulted by my post, I am sorry.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I don't think you would get much from calling the regular Coach 800 number. You might be able to contact Jed Winokur, their archivist. A few people on tpf have talked to him.


 
Thanks so much for the info on the archivist.  I am going to see what I can do.  Personally, since it's the largest of the Dakotas, I think it "should" be called the Bismarck.  Of course, Coach just may not agree!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks so much for the info on the archivist.  I am going to see what I can do.  Personally, since it's the largest of the Dakotas, I think it "should" be called the Bismarck.  Of course, Coach just may not agree!


That's a great name!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> That's a great name!


 
I am glad you like it!  
The 4202 arrived today and I did not realize how big is actually is.  It looks much nicer in real life than in the photos.  It was a bit pricey but well worth it.  The more I look at it, the more I think it should be called a Bismarck.    I absolutely love this bag!
I left a message with Jed Winokur today so hope to hear back from him.  Coach has a funky answering system.  If I don't hear anything by next week, I will call again.  The 4202 needs a name!  I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Coach365

This is my Legacy Anniversary bag, it has that round stamp in the upper corner of the creed. I think it means it was an over stock item and probably sold at a outlet. Any know if that mark devalues the bag?


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> This is my Legacy Anniversary bag, it has that round stamp in the upper corner of the creed. I think it means it was an over stock item and probably sold at a outlet. Any know if that mark devalues the bag?


Lots of bags have the outlet stamp. I don't think it devalues the bag but that is in the eye of the beholder. I don't see it affecting the ebay auctions I've watched. Then again, I think that most ebay buyers don't even know the difference between factory and full price. I've seen the factory versions on Legacy bags go for as much as the full price versions.


----------



## Coach365

Wow, thank you so much, I was hoping that was the case!


----------



## thecollector629

Two.time.bags said:


> Please ID this one so I can post it correctly  in 'Finds'.  Sadly seller won't ship internationally so someone else will get a bargain!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221355055585?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Where is the "finds" thread please?


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> Where is the "finds" thread please?


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...t-sales-auctions-deals-rare-finds-636857.html


----------



## bigal

Hi there!  I'm new here, I think I've become an accidental collector.  Didn't realize over the years I have collected 8 Coach Handbags one wristlet and have one to be delivered Tuesday!  Most of my collection has been purchased at Thrift with only 3 purchased new.

One of the new ones, my first Coach bag, I cannot seem to identify.  I'll post a picture and the serial number is A8P-9044.  I bought it at TJMaxx back in the 90's.





Hope this worked!  Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> Hi there!  I'm new here, I think I've become an accidental collector.  Didn't realize over the years I have collected 8 Coach Handbags one wristlet and have one to be delivered Tuesday!  Most of my collection has been purchased at Thrift with only 3 purchased new.
> 
> One of the new ones, my first Coach bag, I cannot seem to identify.  I'll post a picture and the serial number is A8P-9044.  I bought it at TJMaxx back in the 90's.
> 
> View attachment 2476023
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this worked!  Thank you so much for all your help!


I love this cute bag! I have it in black. It's a geometric clutch from 1998.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> I love this cute bag! I have it in black. It's a geometric clutch from 1998.


Aww, thanks whateve!  Do you have the correct shoulder strap for yours?  When I bought mine it was missing so I went to the boutique they were able to sell me a workable strap, but it's not the one with the snaps. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> Aww, thanks whateve!  Do you have the correct shoulder strap for yours?  When I bought mine it was missing so I went to the boutique they were able to sell me a workable strap, but it's not the one with the snaps. Thanks again for the help!


You're welcome! Yes, mine has the correct strap. I was wondering how you would make it work with a different strap. Do you just slide it through the loops and attach the clips together?


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome! Yes, mine has the correct strap. I was wondering how you would make it work with a different strap. Do you just slide it through the loops and attach the clips together?



It is cute and I found a few black ones listed. Interestingly the seller of this one states that she had the hardware switched from brass to nickel. Just checking authenticity before I decide if I really 'need' it and try to convince seller to ship internationally.

Item: geometric clutch
Item no: 251433275489
Seller: fashionhistoriank
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Geome...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a975061


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> It is cute and I found a few black ones listed. Interestingly the seller of this one states that she had the hardware switched from brass to nickel. Just checking authenticity before I decide if I really 'need' it and try to convince seller to ship internationally.
> 
> Item: geometric clutch
> Item no: 251433275489
> Seller: fashiohistoriank
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Geome...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a975061


It's authentic. She just had the turnlock switched out since there isn't any other visible hardware on the bag. My store still has at least on SA that can do this. At other Coach stores, they had no idea what I was talking about. It's nice that it includes the shoulder strap.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Dakota  Cassidy amongst the Dooney & Bourkes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-VINTAGE-B...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2335413d8d


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's authentic. She just had the turnlock switched out since there isn't any other visible hardware on the bag. My store still has at least on SA that can do this. At other Coach stores, they had no idea what I was talking about. It's nice that it includes the shoulder strap.


Thanks Whateve. (Just realised I'm not in the Authenticate thread, duh!)

Do you know if it comes in anything other than black and brown?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. (Just realised I'm not in the Authenticate thread, duh!)
> 
> Do you know if it comes in anything other than black and brown?


Ooh, yes! It may have come in the same colors as the other geometrics - red, yellow, lime, orange, white. There is a gorgeous picture of the yellow one in the vintage section of the reference library.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Dakota  Cassidy amongst the Dooney & Bourkes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-VINTAGE-B...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2335413d8d


Not a Cassidy, but possibly a Rider or a Ranger.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Not a Cassidy, but possibly a Rider or a Ranger.



Thanks



whateve said:


> Ooh, yes! It may have come in the same colors as the other geometrics - red, yellow, lime, orange, white. There is a gorgeous picture of the yellow one in the vintage section of the reference library.



Thanks I'll have look and then wait for one to come available.


----------



## bigal

Ok, I found the bag I was missing when I posted my collection.  I've had a hard time deciphering the serial number as it is really faint.  As far as I can tell the serial number is 0150-330.

But, to be honest, the first numbers are so hard to read that only really the 1 is truly visible. The creed looks good, but if it would help to take a picture, let me know.

Any help in identifying this bag is greatly appreciated.  It is a small cross-body.


----------



## bigal

_whateve "You're welcome! Yes, mine has the correct strap. I was wondering how you would make it work with a different strap. Do you just slide it through the loops and attach the clips together?"_

Here is a picture of what I did.  I haven't tried to stick the clips through the leather...might have to give that try.


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> _whateve "You're welcome! Yes, mine has the correct strap. I was wondering how you would make it work with a different strap. Do you just slide it through the loops and attach the clips together?"_
> 
> Here is a picture of what I did.  I haven't tried to stick the clips through the leather...might have to give that try.
> 
> View attachment 2476819


Oh that is a great solution. I didn't think of that. The original strap isn't adjustable.


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> Ok, I found the bag I was missing when I posted my collection.  I've had a hard time deciphering the serial number as it is really faint.  As far as I can tell the serial number is 0150-330.
> 
> But, to be honest, the first numbers are so hard to read that only really the 1 is truly visible. The creed looks good, but if it would help to take a picture, let me know.
> 
> Any help in identifying this bag is greatly appreciated.  It is a small cross-body.
> 
> View attachment 2476808


Any bags that don't have the style number in the creed, we really need the measurements to identify. The creed also helps us to identify the correct era. I'm assuming this had a Made in the United States creed. If the measurements are about 5 1/2 by 7 1/2 by 2 1/2  then it is probably a Scooter bag #9893.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> Any bags that don't have the style number in the creed, we really need the measurements to identify. The creed also helps us to identify the correct era. I'm assuming this had a Made in the United States creed. If the measurements are about 5 1/2 by 7 1/2 by 2 1/2  then it is probably a Scooter bag #9893.


Yep, you are spot on whateve!  I measured and they all match and it does say it was made in the United States at the end of the creed.  So cool to have all my bags identified.  Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> Yep, you are spot on whateve!  I measured and they all match and it does say it was made in the United States at the end of the creed.  So cool to have all my bags identified.  Thank you so much for all your help!


You're welcome! I'm happy to help.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll have look and then wait for one to come available.


Found it. It's gorgeous!  All three are. What's the 9712 called, please?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Found it. It's gorgeous!  All three are. What's the 9712 called, please?


I have it in my files as Penelope Demi Turnlock, but it might also be known as Penelope East-West Zippered Bag. It is from around 2001. It is lined.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> I have it in my files as Penelope Demi Turnlock, but it might also be known as Penelope East-West Zippered Bag. It is from around 2001. It is lined.


Thanks Whateve. I don't imagine any of these come up often in these colours. This one is  quite nice though and with a wristlet. Just need to convince seller to ship outside the GSP.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SHOUL...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda67b930


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this one, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gen...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b8bd843


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gen...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b8bd843



Maybe a "spectator-style" Roll Bag...9887...I have a dark brown one from around 1992. This is one heavy, beefy bag!


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> Maybe a "spectator-style" Roll Bag...9887...I have a dark brown one from around 1992. This is one heavy, beefy bag!


Nice, thanks Joodlz.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gen...899?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b8bd843





JOODLZ said:


> Maybe a "spectator-style" Roll Bag...9887...I have a dark brown one from around 1992. This is one heavy, beefy bag!



Close! The style number for the Spectator Roll Bag is 6887. It looks genuine.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. I don't imagine any of these come up often in these colours. This one is  quite nice though and with a wristlet. Just need to convince seller to ship outside the GSP.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SHOUL...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda67b930



I just have it as a Penelope Demi, I think that's what Coach called it in the Holiday 2001 catalog.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Dakota  Cassidy amongst the Dooney & Bourkes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-VINTAGE-B...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2335413d8d





whateve said:


> Not a Cassidy, but possibly a Rider or a Ranger.



Probably a Ranger, from the shape of the flap.


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Dakota  Cassidy amongst the Dooney & Bourkes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-VINTAGE-B...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2335413d8d





whateve said:


> Not a Cassidy, but possibly a Rider or a Ranger.





Hyacinth said:


> Probably a Ranger, from the shape of the flap.


And in the event you're considering bidding on the lot, the Dooneys are all good.


----------



## thecollector629

whateve said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...t-sales-auctions-deals-rare-finds-636857.html


thank you!


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll have look and then wait for one to come available.





Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. I don't imagine any of these come up often in these colours. This one is  quite nice though and with a wristlet. Just need to convince seller to ship outside the GSP.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SHOUL...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda67b930


You're welcome.


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

Happy Saturday everyone.  I am hoping someone will identify this Sheridan for me.  I think it's an Elliot and it's in decent shape although the listing says the tan is now dark brown.  Wish it was a different color as I have quite a few in bone & tan but I don't have an Elliot.  The measurements are 9 x 9 but I am guessing it's 8.5 x 9. Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.  I am hoping someone will identify this Sheridan for me.  I think it's an Elliot and it's in decent shape although the listing says the tan is now dark brown.  Wish it was a different color as I have quite a few in bone & tan but I don't have an Elliot.  The measurements are 9 x 9 but I am guessing it's 8.5 x 9. Any info is always appreciated.



There's a picture of one just a few pages back. Did you do a search for the name?
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-517.html#post26066919


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Close! The style number for the Spectator Roll Bag is 6887. It looks genuine.



Thanks Hyacinth. It's a handsome bag.



BeenBurned said:


> And in the event you're considering bidding on the lot, the Dooneys are all good.



Thanks BB.  



Hyacinth said:


> I just have it as a Penelope Demi, I think that's what Coach called it in the Holiday 2001 catalog.



Thanks hyacinth. Seller came good and I bought them at midnight last night! I couldn't resist two-for-one. I've developed a new obsession for Coach wristlets, they're so cute and handy.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> There's a picture of one just a few pages back. Did you do a search for the name?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-517.html#post26066919



The blue one is still available at $9.99 with no bids and 1 day to go. Needs some work but at least not bone and tan!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tea...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929

ETA :  Cameochi, I'd love to see your collection of  Sheridans and Dakotas. Do you think you could take a pic of them all and post them in the Vintage thread of the Coach Reference Library some time, please?  Love to see yours too Hyacinth.


----------



## mrk2014

Hello, I hope you can help me with this, it's not the usual request but if someone has any input it will be very much appreciated.

I got a good deal (I think) on a white Coach Poppy Leather Pushlock Satchel, because it didn't have the long strap. The seller was including a different strap as substitution, claiming that was also Coach, but didn't know from which purse.

After doing some research myself, I can not find similar two tone straps so I hope some you more knowledgeable in this matter, could tell me if it's a real Coach strap and even better if you know to which purse belongs to.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> The blue one is still available at $9.99 with no bids and 1 day to go. Needs some work but at least not bone and tan!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tea...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7b3d929
> 
> ETA :  Cameochi, I'd love to see your collection of  Sheridans and Dakotas. Do you think you could take a pic of them all and post them in the Vintage thread of the Coach Reference Library some time, please?  Love to see yours too Hyacinth.


 
Thanks so much!  I don't why but I just could not get into the cream and tan one so I gave the blue one a home.  It hasn't arrived yet but I think I can make it look pretty good.  This weekend if there is no drama or trauma I will take some photos of my handbags.  I have Dakotas, Sheridans and Madisons as well as some others.  I have not had time to rehab all of them but hope to get back to that pretty soon.


----------



## Cameochi

Would someone please tell me the style name that goes with a Coach 6707?  They keep popping up so I have a few of those too.  Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Would someone please tell me the style name that goes with a Coach 6707?  They keep popping up so I have a few of those too.  Thanks for any info you can provide.


 
I found the 6707.  It's a Brie on the list I have.  I cannot find anything for a 6711 though.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> I found the 6707.  It's a Brie on the list I have.  I cannot find anything for a 6711 though.


 
Okay, I need to go to bed on time for a change.  It should have read a 6107 Brie satchel but I have no info info on a 6711 that is coming up.  Geesh!  Any info will be most appreciated.


----------



## Cameochi

It's me again.  I finally found a Dakota Ranger.  I have two Riders and thought one would be a Ranger based on the description but it wasn't so I have two Riders.  I found a Ranger tonight and the measurements match those Hyacinth posted.  Does anyone know what color this bag is?  Did the Dakotas come in Ivory?  I've attached a photo of it.  It is going to need some work to get it back to where it should be.  I found it out on Etsy.  The measurements are 11.5" x 9" x 3" and I like the color.  I found some Sheridans on Etsy too but they were a bit pricey.  So far, not one Dakota I've purchased was described correctly.  I am looking forward to getting this one home.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> It's me again.  I finally found a Dakota Ranger.  I have two Riders and thought one would be a Ranger based on the description but it wasn't so I have two Riders.  I found a Ranger tonight and the measurements match those Hyacinth posted.  Does anyone know what color this bag is?  Did the Dakotas come in Ivory?  I've attached a photo of it.  It is going to need some work to get it back to where it should be.  I found it out on Etsy.  The measurements are 11.5" x 9" x 3" and I like the color.  I found some Sheridans on Etsy too but they were a bit pricey.  So far, not one Dakota I've purchased was described correctly.  I am looking forward to getting this one home.


There was a bone color. I assume this is it. Congratulations on finding one!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> It's me again.  I finally found a Dakota Ranger.  I have two Riders and thought one would be a Ranger based on the description but it wasn't so I have two Riders.  I found a Ranger tonight and the measurements match those Hyacinth posted.  Does anyone know what color this bag is?  Did the Dakotas come in Ivory?  I've attached a photo of it.  It is going to need some work to get it back to where it should be.  I found it out on Etsy.  The measurements are 11.5" x 9" x 3" and I like the color.  I found some Sheridans on Etsy too but they were a bit pricey.  So far, not one Dakota I've purchased was described correctly.  I am looking forward to getting this one home.



It looks like a Ranger to me too. 

The color of the smooth trim will probably darken when you condition it. The textured leather tends to hold liquid or cream conditioners in the "valleys" so check the Rehab thread before using any conditioner.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Okay, I need to go to bed on time for a change.  It should have read a 6107 Brie satchel but I have no info info on a 6711 that is coming up.  Geesh!  Any info will be most appreciated.



My files show 6107 as a Pearlized Satchel. 

6707 is a Bridle Hobo, no name for 6711 but it's also from the Bridle line. (no mention of Brie or any other cheese!)


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this style called, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191049543605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Thanks so much!  I don't why but I just could not get into the cream and tan one so I gave the blue one a home.  It hasn't arrived yet but I think I can make it look pretty good.  This weekend if there is no drama or trauma I will take some photos of my handbags.  I have Dakotas, Sheridans and Madisons as well as some others.  I have not had time to rehab all of them but hope to get back to that pretty soon.



It would be terrific to see them all together.



Cameo chi said:


> It's me again.  I finally found a Dakota Ranger.  I have two Riders and thought one would be a Ranger based on the description but it wasn't so I have two Riders.  I found a Ranger tonight and the measurements match those Hyacinth posted.  Does anyone know what color this bag is?  Did the Dakotas come in Ivory?  I've attached a photo of it.  It is going to need some work to get it back to where it should be.  I found it out on Etsy.  The measurements are 11.5" x 9" x 3" and I like the color.  I found some Sheridans on Etsy too but they were a bit pricey.  So far, not one Dakota I've purchased was described correctly.  I am looking forward to getting this one home.



This is lovely.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> My files show 6107 as a Pearlized Satchel.
> 
> 6707 is a Bridle Hobo, no name for 6711 but it's also from the Bridle line. (no mention of Brie or any other cheese!)



Pearlised Nappa - yet another type of leather used by Coach that I wasn't aware of!

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Coach+6107&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> My files show 6107 as a Pearlized Satchel.
> 
> 6707 is a Bridle Hobo, no name for 6711 but it's also from the Bridle line. (no mention of Brie or any other cheese!)


 
LOL Thanks, Hyacinth!  For conditioning I have been using Meltonian neutral cream and it works well.  Meltonian comes in some colors originally made for Coach bags - like Scarlet.  There is also a dark red and two shades of navy.  One is perfect for the old very dark navy blue handbags.  What do you advise to use?


----------



## Rainbow Pony

What do you think about this Coach bag? The creed and stiching look good, but I have not seen this style.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20102728263...1&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=201027282638&_rdc=1


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> LOL Thanks, Hyacinth!  For conditioning I have been using Meltonian neutral cream and it works well.  Meltonian comes in some colors originally made for Coach bags - like Scarlet.  There is also a dark red and two shades of navy.  One is perfect for the old very dark navy blue handbags.  What do you advise to use?



Sorry, I've never tried any of them. You need to ask Whateve or another Rehab expert.


----------



## Hyacinth

Rainbow Pony said:


> What do you think about this Coach bag? The creed and stiching look good, but I have not seen this style.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201027282638?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3FLH_BIN%3D1%26_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D201027282638%26_rdc%3D1




DO NOT BUY FROM SELLER " *LPFANBOY* "



It's a complete FAKE. Coach NEVER made a bag that looked like that with that fake fabric, the creed doesn't even have a serial number, and that shiny MINI-C lining is always fake. The creed also says that it;'s made of cowhide.

PLEASE REPORT THE FAKE BAG AND ALSO THE MATCHING FAKE WRISTLET:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-Wristlet-/201027978054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ece338346

RAINBOW PONY, welcome to tPF. From now on, please ask about the authenticity of any Coach item at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post in that thread to see what information we need to authenticate. Please DON'T buy without authenticating_ first_.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this style called, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191049543605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It looks like an early or mid-1980s Compact Pouch, style 9620.


----------



## Rainbow Pony

Hyacinth said:


> DO NOT BUY FROM SELLER " *LPFANBOY* "
> 
> It's a complete FAKE. Coach NEVER made a bag that looked like that with that fake fabric, the creed doesn't even have a serial number, and that shiny MINI-C lining is always fake. The creed also says that it;'s made of cowhide.
> 
> PLEASE REPORT THE FAKE BAG AND ALSO THE MATCHING FAKE WRISTLET:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-Wristlet-/201027978054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ece338346
> 
> RAINBOW PONY, welcome to tPF. From now on, please ask about the authenticity of any Coach item at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post in that thread to see what information we need to authenticate. Please DON'T buy without authenticating_ first_.



Hello, thanks for your reply. It is actually my ebay page and until yesterday I was under the impression that it was a real coach purse (my aunt had given it to me as a gift many, MANY years ago). We have taken down the bag, so that we will not sell it to anyone. Thanks for your reply, again.


----------



## Hyacinth

Rainbow Pony said:


> Hello, thanks for your reply. It is actually my ebay page and until yesterday I was under the impression that it was a real coach purse (my aunt had given it to me as a gift many, MANY years ago). We have taken down the bag, so that we will not sell it to anyone. Thanks for your reply, again.



Then I'll make a few more suggestions to make both your Ebaying and time at tPF safer.

Always authenticate a "designer" or name-brand item _before_ listing, not after, unless you've personally bought the item yourself from the manufacturer's store, website or authorized retail partner, especially highly faked brands or types of merchandise. Ebay's rules require that a seller be absolutely sure that a name-brand item is authentic before listing. Being reported for listing a counterfeit can have a really bad effect on your Ebay selling career.

The forum rules here at tPF forbid posters from posting links to their own selling sites or auction listings, since that could be considered "advertising". If you need to authenticate your own items, post pictures without any links, or if you use a photo hosting service like Photobucket you can post a link to the photos or album, but NOT to the listing itself. Doing that can get you banned. Just a word to the wise...


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like an early or mid-1980s Compact Pouch, style 9620.


Thanks Hyacinth. Love the colour.


----------



## shoppingfor2

Hello, I'm new here but desperate to get a style number on my coach leather and jacquard card/ID holder. I know it's authentic because I purchased it myself at the Washington PA tanger outlet store. I've misplaced the tag and isn't marked like a purse. Thanks in advance! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## whateve

I found another Flatiron bag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201028179844&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I found another Flatiron bag!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201028179844&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



That one's a Flatiron Sling.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That one's a Flatiron Sling.


Thanks! So you've seen it before?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Love these two especially the colour!

What are they called please and do you know if they come in other colours?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14117612...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_817wt_1362

So annoyed I missed out on a used one today because seller didn't get back to me about shipping internationally. It went for $45!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac3ef1f63


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Love these two especially the colour!
> 
> What are they called please and do you know if they come in other colours?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14117612...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_817wt_1362
> 
> So annoyed I missed out on a used one today because seller didn't get back to me about shipping internationally. It went for $45!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac3ef1f63


The top one was part of the Chelsea collection. I don't remember the exact name, but I think it was called Chelsea small hobo nubuc. The nubuc came in a blue and tan also. There were also a couple of two tone versions: pink/purple and turquoise/something. And some pebbled leather versions as well.

The second one is a Soho suede flap satchel, I think.

Hyacinth or BB probably knows the exact names and colors.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Love these two especially the colour!
> 
> What are they called please and do you know if they come in other colours?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14117612...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_817wt_1362
> 
> So annoyed I missed out on a used one today because seller didn't get back to me about shipping internationally. It went for $45!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac3ef1f63



8A53 was a Chelsea Nubuc Turnlock something-or-other but I don't have the name of that exact style. The Chelsea Nubuc Turnlocks may have only been available in that pale green, my files don't show any other color, and their style numbers went from 8A53 to 8A57. The Berry and Turquoise versions were different style numbers.

The other Chelsea Turnlocks came in Textured and Metallic leathers and a few other colors depending on the style.

5674 was a Soho Suede Flap Satchel and it also came in a pink suede with what looks like burgundy trim. That's the only other color I have on file but there might have been more. The green on this style isn't the same as on the Chelseas.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! So you've seen it before?



It was in the Holiday 1997 catalog.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It was in the Holiday 1997 catalog.


Thanks again!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> The top one was part of the Chelsea collection. I don't remember the exact name, but I think it was called Chelsea small hobo nubuc. The nubuc came in a blue and tan also. There were also a couple of two tone versions: pink/purple and turquoise/something. And some pebbled leather versions as well.
> 
> The second one is a Soho suede flap satchel, I think.
> 
> Hyacinth or BB probably knows the exact names and colors.


 Thanks Whateve



Hyacinth said:


> 8A53 was a Chelsea Nubuc Turnlock something-or-other but I don't have the name of that exact style. The Chelsea Nubuc Turnlocks may have only been available in that pale green, my files don't show any other color, and their style numbers went from 8A53 to 8A57. The Berry and Turquoise versions were different style numbers.
> 
> Thanks Hyacinth.  It doesn't really look like pale green; must be the lighting.
> 
> This style seems similar:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Rare-...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7f91162
> 
> 
> The other Chelsea Turnlocks came in Textured and Metallic leathers and a few other colors depending on the style.
> 
> 5674 was a Soho Suede Flap Satchel and it also came in a pink suede with what looks like burgundy trim. That's the only other color I have on file but there might have been more. The green on this style isn't the same as on the Chelseas.


 
Thanks.  I'd love to see a pink and burgundy.

ETA:  I think I found one.   Now to decide, green or pink?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-bag-/141177118964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20decfe0f4


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I'd love to see a pink and burgundy.
> 
> ETA:  I think I found one.   Now to decide, green or pink?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-bag-/141177118964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20decfe0f4


You're welcome! When you get one, I'd like to know how you like it. I keep wondering if it would be difficult opening the flap with the handles in the way, but probably not. My Chelsea satchel has a similar setup and I don't remember having problems.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome! When you get one, I'd like to know how you like it. I keep wondering if it would be difficult opening the flap with the handles in the way, but probably not. My Chelsea satchel has a similar setup and I don't remember having problems.


 
It's got little cut-outs so that should make it easier.   I see myself dropping one of the handles of my shoulder if I want to get into it.  Hmmm....might need to check the strap length before I commit.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> It's got little cut-outs so that should make it easier.   I see myself dropping one of the handles of my shoulder if I want to get into it.  Hmmm....might need to check the strap length before I commit.


That's exactly how I get into my Chelsea.


----------



## Two.time.bags

I think Coach must have been using up spare materials to make this one!

I know, I know, I need to get a life, but it 's my lunch break and 40C outside and I'm not leaving the office until it 's time to go home!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> I think Coach must have been using up spare materials to make this one!
> 
> I know, I know, I need to get a life, but it 's my lunch break and 40C outside and I'm not leaving the office until it 's time to go home!



They should have called it the Scrap Bin Flap.


----------



## mrk2014

Just a quick question.

Does anyone own or knows of a Coach bag (any kind) that has a detachable two tone long strap?

I would really appreciate any input, thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone own or knows of a Coach bag (any kind) that has a detachable two tone long strap?
> 
> I would really appreciate any input, thanks!



If you have photos or a listing number, please post them. There have been quite a few different 2-tone straps over the years.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> If you have photos or a listing number, please post them. There have been quite a few different 2-tone straps over the years.



Sure, thank you!

I've been told that it was a Coach strap, but I can not tell for sure.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Sure, thank you!
> 
> I've been told that it was a Coach strap, but I can not tell for sure.



That's a tough one. Older Coach strap hardware was never marked, and this is probably from 8 to 10 or more years ago just going by the clip since Coach phased out those trigger-snap clips years ago except for a handful of classic styles like the original Willis.. That folded-over look at the strap ends was fairly common on straps from maybe 2000-2005.

I'll check through my old catalogs when there's time, meanwhile maybe someone will recognise it. It looks like it has blue or navy contrast stitching so we'd probably be looking for a style that came in some combination of white, tan and blue.

How long is the strap, end to end?


----------



## JOODLZ

Hyacinth said:


> They should have called it the Scrap Bin Flap.



LOLOL...great name!


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> That's a tough one. Older Coach strap hardware was never marked, and this is probably from 8 to 10 or more years ago just going by the clip since Coach phased out those trigger-snap clips years ago except for a handful of classic styles like the original Willis.. That folded-over look at the strap ends was fairly common on straps from maybe 2000-2005.
> 
> I'll check through my old catalogs when there's time, meanwhile maybe someone will recognise it. It looks like it has blue or navy contrast stitching so we'd probably be looking for a style that came in some combination of white, tan and blue.
> 
> How long is the strap, end to end?



The strap including the hardware is 48 1/2 inches.

And thanks for your reply, already a big help to know that you believe is Coach, as I was told.


----------



## Radiochicky

Hi guys - 

Can anyone ID this bag for me?

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Radiochicky said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag for me?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a Penelope of some sort. A picture of the creed is always very helpful when trying to ID bags you have in your possession.


----------



## Radiochicky

BeenBurned said:


> It's a Penelope of some sort. A picture of the creed is always very helpful when trying to ID bags you have in your possession.


Sorry! I know the pictures aren't good. I don't have the bag yet. (ebay purchase)

Thanks for the tip on the name - I found it. It's the COACH Penelope Signature Lunch Tote


----------



## whateve

Radiochicky said:


> Sorry! I know the pictures aren't good. I don't have the bag yet. (ebay purchase)
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the name - I found it. It's the COACH Penelope Signature Lunch Tote


It probably doesn't have signature in the name since it isn't signature fabric. It is probably called Penelope Leather Lunch Tote.


----------



## Radiochicky

whateve said:


> It probably doesn't have signature in the name since it isn't signature fabric. It is probably called Penelope Leather Lunch Tote.


perfect, thank you!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> They should have called it the Scrap Bin Flap.





JOODLZ said:


> LOLOL...great name!



Hyacinth, you should work for Coach Marketing!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> That's exactly how I get into my Chelsea.


I won the pink and burgundy so I'll let you know what I think when she arrives.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I won the pink and burgundy so I'll let you know what I think when she arrives.


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## junesue

Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> That's a tough one. Older Coach strap hardware was never marked, and this is probably from 8 to 10 or more years ago just going by the clip since Coach phased out those trigger-snap clips years ago except for a handful of classic styles like the original Willis.. That folded-over look at the strap ends was fairly common on straps from maybe 2000-2005.
> 
> I'll check through my old catalogs when there's time, meanwhile maybe someone will recognise it. It looks like it has blue or navy contrast stitching so we'd probably be looking for a style that came in some combination of white, tan and blue.
> 
> How long is the strap, end to end?





mrk2014 said:


> The strap including the hardware is 48 1/2 inches.
> 
> And thanks for your reply, already a big help to know that you believe is Coach, as I was told.



Thanks. I checked my catalogs from 2000 to around 2006 and haven't been able to find a style that it could have belonged to, but it's possible that it's from an older style, or a newer one I don't have in a catalog, or a style that was made for the Factory outlets. 

Let's hope someone else has some ideas.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations!


Thanks. This heat wave is dangerous. Nothing else to do but hunt for and bid on Coach, though I did win some nice non-Coach items from a tPFer that I hope to sell to help fund my addiction!


----------



## whateve

junesue said:


> Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


It appears that only one color came with the horse and carriage, which might account for them being more rare. I wonder if Coach did this as a test to see whether the presence of the horse and carriage made a difference to buyers. What they are worth is up to the buyer.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks. This heat wave is dangerous. Nothing else to do but hunt for and bid on Coach, though I did win some nice non-Coach items from a tPFer that I hope to sell to help fund my addiction!


 
Well, I posted two great finds this morning!  Wouldn't want you to be out that hot sun for too long.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks. I checked my catalogs from 2000 to around 2006 and haven't been able to find a style that it could have belonged to, but it's possible that it's from an older style, or a newer one I don't have in a catalog, or a style that was made for the Factory outlets.
> 
> Let's hope someone else has some ideas.



Thank you so much for taking the time to look. If someone else has some ideas  it will be great, if not at least I am happy to know I was not lied to.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Well, I posted two great finds this morning!  Wouldn't want you to be out that hot sun for too long.


You did. The Madison Bristol is stunning but sadly outside my budget when I have to add another $25 -$30 for shipping. 43C today, Sunday, whew.  Got the latest Kathy Reichs as a distraction from the ipad!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Has the seller described this accurately, please?  There's no creed shot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s...SA-/221365410947?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:3160


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Has the seller described this accurately, please?  There's no creed shot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s...SA-/221365410947?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:3160


She might have some of it right. It's not from the 70s. It looks like a Bistro bag, #4125. It was part of the Manhattan collection, which came out around 1993. I wonder if this one is from 1994 and has a style number in the creed, since the seller doesn't seem to have enough knowledge to figure it out by herself.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> She might have some of it right. It's not from the 70s. It looks like a Bistro bag, #4125. It was part of the Manhattan collection, which came out around 1993. I wonder if this one is from 1994 and has a style number in the creed, since the seller doesn't seem to have enough knowledge to figure it out by herself.



Thanks Whateve. The style number is listed in the description down the bottom, so the seller either doesn't know how to read the first part of the serial number or is being deliberately deceptive about the age.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. The style number is listed in the description down the bottom, so the seller either doesn't know how to read the first part of the serial number or is being deliberately deceptive about the age.


I think a lot of sellers know the part after the dash is the style number, but not much else. That is why you see so many pre-1994 bags listed with the digits after the dash included in the title. They have no idea it is a random number. There is also a tendency for sellers to assume that anything that isn't lined is from the 70s.


----------



## Caspin22

junesue said:


> Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yes, definitely more rare here in the US.  It appears that the Phoebes with the horse and carriage emblem were either pilot bags, or an early run of the style, and they appear to have only been released to Coach Asia in the original retail run.

One of the marketing photos on Coach.com when Phoebe was first introduced featured a side view of a black Phoebe with the horse and carriage emblem, but none of the bags sold here in the US had it, so many of us here were intrigued.  A small number of them in Chestnut were released later through Coach factory online sale here in the US and they sold out very quickly.  The style number of the Chestnut was different, and was an Asia exclusive, but besides the logo, there was no difference whatsoever between it and the US version, 24621.

As for more valuable?  That's very hard to quantify, because purses aren't really valued like collector items such as figurines, etc.  Buy a bag you love and enjoy - there's no way to ever guarantee the value of a purse will hold regardless of the brand.


----------



## sunspray

junesue said:


> Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Rare in the US because it is an Asia exclusive. So, value-wise I think it is the same as regular Phoebe but nice to have the horse and carriage.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

whateve said:


> It appears that only one color came with the horse and carriage, which might account for them being more rare. I wonder if Coach did this as a test to see whether the presence of the horse and carriage made a difference to buyers. What they are worth is up to the buyer.




What she said.


----------



## tonij2000

mrk2014 said:


> Sure, thank you!
> 
> I've been told that it was a Coach strap, but I can not tell for sure.



That strap is from the Poppy Willis or Poppy City Willis in navy/ivory colorblock.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

junesue said:


> Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I don't know if it's more valuable or not, but it was sold through FOS a few months ago.  I have one of those with the horse and carriage logo above the Coach. I love it!  The chestnut is so rich looking and the more I use her the slouchier she gets. 

In fact, I carried her yesterday. 

Here's a pic in my car on the morning commute. 

View attachment 2486596


----------



## whateve

tonij2000 said:


> That strap is from the Poppy Willis or Poppy City Willis in navy/ivory colorblock.


Oh, you are so right! And here I was sitting with my Willis less than 6 feet away and it never occurred to me.


----------



## Hyacinth

tonij2000 said:


> That strap is from the Poppy Willis or Poppy City Willis in navy/ivory colorblock.





whateve said:


> Oh, you are so right! And here I was sitting with my Willis less than 6 feet away and it never occurred to me.




OH.

FOR.

PETE'S.

SAKE. :weird:

And mine's right on the spare bed and I never thought to look at it. That also explains why it has a Trigger clip, just like all the other Willises, when no other Coach styles are still using them.. 

Thank you, *tonij2000* !!!


----------



## tonij2000

Hyacinth said:


> OH.
> 
> FOR.
> 
> PETE'S.
> 
> SAKE. :weird:
> 
> And mine's right on the spare bed and I never thought to look at it. That also explains why it has a Trigger clip, just like all the other Willises, when no other Coach styles are still using them..
> 
> Thank you, *tonij2000*


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> There is also a tendency for sellers to assume that anything that isn't lined is from the 70s.


.....and that it's a Bonnie Cashin.


----------



## happybag

junesue said:


> Is the coach pheobe 25635 with horse and carriage logo in chestnut rare? More valuable than 24261 only word coach logo? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



25635 was an overseas exclusive style of Phoebe. I would consider it relatively rare in the US. Some tPFers scored the horse and carriage chestnut Phoebe on FOS or at the outlets. Coach will sometimes release bags previously sold at FP from the JAX "vault" for sale at outlets and FOS. Rare finds like overseas exclusives sometimes make their way into the outlets or onto FOS when the bags are no longer part of the FP floorset.  Hey - Coach has gotta sell 'em _somewhere_! 

ETA: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fos-phoebe-is-here-841709-2.html#post25612051
Here's the drilldown pic of 25635 showing HAC on the side: http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/25635_a3


----------



## Hyacinth

tonij2000 said:


> Hyacinth said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH.
> 
> FOR.
> 
> PETE'S.
> 
> SAKE. :weird:
> 
> And mine's right on the spare bed and I never thought to look at it. That also explains why it has a Trigger clip, just like all the other Willises, when no other Coach styles are still using them..
> 
> Thank you, *tonij2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the City Willis bag #19035 in that color combination, right from Coach's pages:
Click to expand...


----------



## mallarythompson

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? Is it actually a thing? I can't find info online anywhere...


----------



## whateve

mallarythompson said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? Is it actually a thing? I can't find info online anywhere...
> View attachment 2487997
> View attachment 2487998


It is really a thing. It looks like a Hampton's carryall made for factory. I can't read the creed in your pictures to tell you how old it is but it is several years old, so you won't find many of them.


----------



## mallarythompson

The number is F12620. Does the F mean made for FOS?

And thanks! I'm new here.


----------



## whateve

mallarythompson said:


> The number is F12620. Does the F mean made for FOS?
> 
> And thanks! I'm new here.


Welcome! The F after the dash means it was made for factory stores (MFF), not the factory online sale (FOS). It was made in 2008.


----------



## bettyboop671

this here is one i gave up googling! then i remembered about this forum, thank goodness!
wanna sell this.....but i want to be 110% positive!

 to me its authentic just by detail of stitching, embossing, etc..but cause i cannot find anywhere, i'm second guessing myself. someone pls tell me when and what line  and that it is 

thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

bettyboop671 said:


> this here is one i gave up googling! then i remembered about this forum, thank goodness!
> wanna sell this.....but i want to be 110% positive!
> 
> to me its authentic just by detail of stitching, embossing, etc..but cause i cannot find anywhere, i'm second guessing myself. someone pls tell me when and what line  and that it is
> 
> thanks!



I posted my guess (some kind of Camera Case, from the early to mid 2000 decade?) at the Authenticate thread but more answers are welcome:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-692.html#post26144935


----------



## Dorota72

sunspray said:


> Rare in the US because it is an Asia exclusive. So, value-wise I think it is the same as regular Phoebe but nice to have the horse and carriage.


This version is available in Europe as well but not all colors like in US


----------



## mrk2014

tonij2000 said:


> That strap is from the Poppy Willis or Poppy City Willis in navy/ivory colorblock.



Thank you so very much! Now that I finally know, perhaps I should look for the purse to go with it, LOL

No, still I would love to find the strap I really need.

And to the rest of the ladies that own the Willis, LOL as well... sometimes what is the closest to us, is what we overlook 

I really appreciate all the help I am getting from you all!


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you so very much! Now that I finally know, perhaps I should look for the purse to go with it, LOL
> 
> No, still I would love to find the strap I really need.
> 
> And to the rest of the ladies that own the Willis, LOL as well... sometimes what is the closest to us, is what we overlook
> 
> I really appreciate all the help I am getting from you all!


You should check at a Coach outlet. Sometimes they have extra straps from damaged purses they can give you. Or you can have one custom made.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you so very much!* Now that I finally know, perhaps I should look for the purse to go with it, LOL*
> 
> No, still I would love to find the strap I really need.
> 
> And to the rest of the ladies that own the Willis, LOL as well... sometimes what is the closest to us, is what we overlook
> 
> I really appreciate all the help I am getting from you all!



You may be able to find one of the Colorblock Willis bags in that Navy/Ivory/Tan combination on one of the auction sites at a really good price because the long strap is missing The color code should be "B4AOB". The New Willis styles are great, and I love the Colorblock City Willis I own. (Different color combo, or I probably would have recognised that strap. At least that's what I keep telling myself!   )


----------



## Two.time.bags

I really like this but seller won't ship it to me.  It looks quite old.  Can anyone tell me anything about it please?

Coach Signature Flower Key Chain

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Coach-key-ch...t-/271368617869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

This one looks far more current. Or is the first one just very used?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321313821890?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> I really like this but seller won't ship it to me.  It looks quite old.  Can anyone tell me anything about it please?
> 
> Coach Signature Flower Key Chain (vintage?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Coach-key-ch...t-/271368617869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


It's authentic, style 94051 originally from 2008 and is/was called signature C flower charm.

ETA: Sorry! My pic is huge!


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, style 94051 originally from 2008 and is/was called signature C flower charm.
> 
> ETA: Sorry! My pic is huge!


Thanks B B. Yours looks much cleaner!


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> This one looks far more current. Or is the first one just very used?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321313821890?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



LOL! You must have edited and added the second listing after I'd responded. That one looks good too. It's a different style number, 92258.

I think they're about the same age although my own records seem to indicate that the red one was out before the multicolored one.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> You should check at a Coach outlet. Sometimes they have extra straps from damaged purses they can give you. Or you can have one custom made.



_The closest outlet to me is almost two hours away, I will call and see if  I can work on something. If they would have some of course I would make the trip. Thanks for the tip._



Hyacinth said:


> You may be able to find one of the Colorblock Willis bags in that Navy/Ivory/Tan combination on one of the auction sites at a really good price because the long strap is missing The color code should be "B4AOB". The New Willis styles are great, and I love the Colorblock City Willis I own. (Different color combo, or I probably would have recognised that strap. At least that's what I keep telling myself!   )



You ladies are so helpful. Thanks for the color code, I will keep an eye on the auctions. Yeah... to buy a new purse because I have the strap, is a good reason


----------



## beachfront35

I tried posting this on other authentic thread-but my pics did not show up..does anyone know if these are authentic? thanks in advance

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x186/beachfront35/100_2369_zps74bec2e8.jpg

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x186/beachfront35/100_2369_zps74bec2e8.jpg


----------



## beachfront35

and another one..thanks in advance...


----------



## Cameochi

Good evening everyone.  It has been an interesting Coach day here as I received a call from Jed Winokur (Coach archivist) today.  Tonight I sent him photos of the large Dakota satchel we know as the 4202.  

It looks as though it is actually a 4203 Fargo which is 12" L x 8.5 H x 4.25" D with a full zippered top but we will know for sure when I hear back from him.  He is also going to send me a pamphlet showing all of the Dakota bags which I will be happy to share.  

One thing he mentioned struck me as a bit odd so I thought I would ask about it.  He said the Fargo has feet which none of my Dakotas do and he was also under the impression that they have serial/style numbers under the creed.  None of mine have any kind of a serial/style number either although they could have been glued on and fallen off later.  

Does anyone have a Dakota (especially a large zippered top one) with metal feet and/or a serial/style number of some sort?  Any info will be greatly appreciated - as always.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good evening everyone.  It has been an interesting Coach day here as I received a call from Jed Winokur (Coach archivist) today.  Tonight I sent him photos of the large Dakota satchel we know as the 4202.
> 
> It looks as though it is actually a 4203 Fargo which is 12" L x 8.5 H x 4.25" D with a full zippered top but we will know for sure when I hear back from him.  He is also going to send me a pamphlet showing all of the Dakota bags which I will be happy to share.
> 
> One thing he mentioned struck me as a bit odd so I thought I would ask about it.  He said the Fargo has feet which none of my Dakotas do and he was also under the impression that they have serial/style numbers under the creed.  None of mine have any kind of a serial/style number either although they could have been glued on and fallen off later.
> 
> Does anyone have a Dakota (especially a large zippered top one) with metal feet and/or a serial/style number of some sort?  Any info will be greatly appreciated - as always.


If I recall correctly, I've never seen a number of any kind on a Dakota, but I've never seen a Fargo. The only one I've seen IRL is a Cassidy, which, of course, has no feet. I can hardly wait to see the pamphlet.

The Fargo has feet but doesn't look anything like your bag. I would say yours looks more like a larger version of the Cartwright.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> If I recall correctly, I've never seen a number of any kind on a Dakota, but I've never seen a Fargo. The only one I've seen IRL is a Cassidy, which, of course, has no feet. I can hardly wait to see the pamphlet.
> 
> The Fargo has feet but doesn't look anything like your bag. I would say yours looks more like a larger version of the Cartwright.


 
Thanks for the reply.  I own a Cartwright and the brown bag is different and just like the one Hyacinth posted.  The same trim and front pocket with a hidden snap closure like hers and it is considerably larger than the Cartwright.  I've never seen a Fargo either but it sounds as though that may be what I have.  I own almost the entire line of Dakotas although my eBay supply has run dry for the last few weeks.  Plenty of Sheridans but no Dakotas.  Currently I have two Cassidys, two Lariats, two Riders, a Cartwright and a Ranger on the way plus the large brown bag.  They kept popping up at great prices (under $30) so I scooped them up.   

I've never seen a number on a Dakota or feet either.  It doesn't make sense to me that a Dakota would have feet.  They are very much a mid-western prairie sort of bag.  None of my Sheridans have feet either.  It will be interesting to see what Jed comes up with and to get that pamphlet.  I am a former librarian turned social worker and it drives me nuts when something cannot be cataloged.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I own a Cartwright and the brown bag is different and just like the one Hyacinth posted.  The same trim and front pocket with a hidden snap closure like hers and it is considerably larger than the Cartwright.  I've never seen a Fargo either but it sounds as though that may be what I have.  I own almost the entire line of Dakotas although my eBay supply has run dry for the last few weeks.  Plenty of Sheridans but no Dakotas.  Currently I have two Cassidys, two Lariats, two Riders, a Cartwright and a Ranger on the way plus the large brown bag.  They kept popping up at great prices (under $30) so I scooped them up.
> 
> I've never seen a number on a Dakota or feet either.  It doesn't make sense to me that a Dakota would have feet.  They are very much a mid-western prairie sort of bag.  None of my Sheridans have feet either.  It will be interesting to see what Jed comes up with and to get that pamphlet.  I am a former librarian turned social worker and it drives me nuts when something cannot be cataloged.


If I remember correctly, your bag looks like the first picture. The second picture is of a Fargo. They look nothing alike. Am I missing something?


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good evening everyone.  It has been an interesting Coach day here as I received a call from Jed Winokur (Coach archivist) today.  Tonight I sent him photos of the large Dakota satchel we know as the 4202.
> 
> It looks as though it is actually a 4203 Fargo which is 12" L x 8.5 H x 4.25" D with a full zippered top but we will know for sure when I hear back from him.  He is also going to send me a pamphlet showing all of the Dakota bags which I will be happy to share.
> 
> One thing he mentioned struck me as a bit odd so I thought I would ask about it.  He said the Fargo has feet which none of my Dakotas do and he was also under the impression that they have serial/style numbers under the creed.  None of mine have any kind of a serial/style number either although they could have been glued on and fallen off later.
> 
> Does anyone have a Dakota (especially a large zippered top one) with metal feet and/or a serial/style number of some sort?  Any info will be greatly appreciated - as always.



Can't be, the Fargo 4203 was a Satchel, and the catalog says it has brass feet. That extra-large zip-top Dakota MUST be a 4202 because all the other numbers are accounted for. The bag that Cameochi and I both own is still unidentified. Here are more details:
Length at top zipper - 11.5"
Length at base - 12"
Depth - 4"
Front pocket with decorative leather slide tab and hidden functional magnetic snap with no brand name or other stamping
Strap end-to-end when on longest setting - 46", large rectangular buckle stamped underneath, "solid" on one side and "brass" on the other
No outside back pocket, full-length inside zippered pocket
Top zipper is only stamped on the "nose", has a "K" with smaller marks above & below it. Inside zipper pull is the "bat" type used in other Dakotas and Sheridans with what could be an 8 or O or D on the nose. 

I've never seen any Dakotas with a serial number. There's no way they could have been glued in either.

SORRY, Whateve, should have checked before posting!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Can't be, the Fargo 4203 was a Satchel, and the catalog says it has brass feet. That extra-large zip-top Dakota MUST be a 4202 because all the other numbers are accounted for. The bag that Cameochi and I both own is still unidentified.
> 
> I've never seen any Dakotas with a serial number. There's no way they could have been glued in either.
> 
> SORRY, Whateve, should have checked before posting!


That's fine. I needed the confirmation!


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Can't be, the Fargo 4203 was a Satchel, and the catalog says it has brass feet. That extra-large zip-top Dakota MUST be a 4202 because all the other numbers are accounted for. The bag that Cameochi and I both own is still unidentified.
> 
> I've never seen any Dakotas with a serial number. There's no way they could have been glued in either.
> 
> SORRY, Whateve, should have checked before posting!


 
According to Jed, there is no 4202 but he could be wrong.  You are both correct that my bag looks nothing like a 4203 satchel nor is it a Cartwright.  I told Jed that my bag is more of a cross body bag.  As I stated in my post, I sent him photos of my bag this evening so will wait to hear back from him.  So far, I've never seen a 4203 in the flesh so they must be fairly hard to come by but I will still keep watching in case one turns up.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> According to Jed, there is no 4202 but he could be wrong.  You are both correct that my bag looks nothing like a 4203 satchel nor is it a Cartwright.  I told Jed that my bag is more of a cross body bag.  As I stated in my post, I sent him photos of my bag this evening so will wait to hear back from him.  So far, I've never seen a 4203 in the flesh so they must be fairly hard to come by but I will still keep watching in case one turns up.



I mailed pics of mine to Tetondeb when she went to the Archives last month but I don't know if she had a chance to show them to him and ask about the style number, or maybe he couldn't find any information on it, then or now.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I mailed pics of mine to Tetondeb when she went to the Archives last month but I don't know if she had a chance to show them to him and ask about the style number, or maybe he couldn't find any information on it, then or now.


Have we heard from her since she's been back?


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> I mailed pics of mine to Tetondeb when she went to the Archives last month but I don't know if she had a chance to show them to him and ask about the style number, or maybe he couldn't find any information on it, then or now.





whateve said:


> Have we heard from her since she's been back?



I think she mentioned that she'd be super-busy for about a month after she got back. She posted a teaser about the Archives on her blog a few days ago:

http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/


----------



## whateve

What is this, and what would it look like if it had a complete strap? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231151358285&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this, and what would it look like if it had a complete strap? Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231151358285&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I have absolutely NO idea. It's not in any of my catalogs, and that's the only time I've ever seen that kind of strap attachment or a leather-covered round slider buckle on any Coach.

If it's real, the creed stamp and serial would seem to be from around 1992-93. More pics of the interior would help especially that inside pocket and the zipper pull. The details of the creed and serial stamps match this pic from an apparently genuine Italian-made Murphy Bag that was probably from 1993:


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> I think she mentioned that she'd be super-busy for about a month after she got back. She posted a teaser about the Archives on her blog a few days ago:
> 
> http://sacsmagnifiques.blogspot.com/


 
Thanks, Hyacinth.  IF I ever come across another 4202 I will send it to him for the archives.  He said mine could possibly be a sample that was never actually produced but I would be shocked to find out that was actually the case.  My not-so-educated guess is that it slipped through the cracks in the archive.  Thanks for the photo of the 4203.  I had not seen an actual photo of it before so added it to my Dakota folder.  Do you have a 4203?  Does anyone on this list have one?


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Hyacinth.  IF I ever come across another 4202 I will send it to him for the archives.  He said mine could possibly be a sample that was never actually produced but I would be shocked to find out that was actually the case.  My not-so-educated guess is that it slipped through the cracks in the archive.  Thanks for the photo of the 4203.  I had not seen an actual photo of it before so added it to my Dakota folder.  Do you have a 4203?  Does anyone on this list have one?



So far we've seen at least three different ones, or at least pictures of them, in black, my navy one and the tan one you have, so that doesn't sound like a sample. It's a fairly large spread considering it's just bags that were found on Ebay. So I think that style slipped through the Archives' cracks too.

Tell Jed he should sign up to tPF and check in here once in a while. Who knows what other unknown goodies might be hiding in other members' closets? Promise him we won't bite, and won't even refer to him as a Cutie or a Hottie any more. Maybe. 

(And if he ever does find a record of that 4202, we'd love to hear the details!)


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I have absolutely NO idea. It's not in any of my catalogs, and that's the only time I've ever seen that kind of strap attachment or a leather-covered round slider buckle on any Coach.
> 
> If it's real, the creed stamp and serial would seem to be from around 1992-93. More pics of the interior would help especially that inside pocket and the zipper pull. The details of the creed and serial stamps match this pic from an apparently genuine Italian-made Murphy Bag that was probably from 1993:


Thanks! It's a mystery!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Hyacinth.  IF I ever come across another 4202 I will send it to him for the archives.  He said mine could possibly be a sample that was never actually produced but I would be shocked to find out that was actually the case.  My not-so-educated guess is that it slipped through the cracks in the archive.  Thanks for the photo of the 4203.  I had not seen an actual photo of it before so added it to my Dakota folder.  Do you have a 4203?  Does anyone on this list have one?


If anyone on tpf has a 4203, I've never seen it. I've never seen one on ebay. Right now, it seems rarer than the style we've been calling 4202.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> So far we've seen at least three different ones, or at least pictures of them, in black, my navy one and the tan one you have, so that doesn't sound like a sample. It's a fairly large spread considering it's just bags that were found on Ebay. So I think that style slipped through the Archives' cracks too.
> 
> Tell Jed he should sign up to tPF and check in here once in a while. Who knows what other unknown goodies might be hiding in other members' closets? Promise him we won't bite, and won't even refer to him as a Cutie or a Hottie any more. Maybe.
> 
> (And if he ever does find a record of that 4202, we'd love to hear the details!)


 
lol I am sure he is not at work today as New York is a total mess and shut down.  When I hear back from him, I will encourage him to pop in here once in awhile and promise him we will behave.   As for the 4202s IF Coach has no record of it, I an naming it the Bismarck as that is the capital of North Dakota and it is the largest of the collection.  Now that I have said that in public, it is almost guaranteed that it is in the archives and called something completely different!  Ce la vie!  I agree with you whole heartedly.  Three is too many showing up for it to be a sample that was never produced.


----------



## Two.time.bags

:weird:OMG. I'm speechless. WTH is this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMIT...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addd7f86a

And this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Beade...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258760b7c3

In brown too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-E...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af7f09261

Another one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-E...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4accaa53a5

:weird:


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> :weird:OMG. I'm speechless. WTH is this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMIT...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addd7f86a
> 
> And this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Beade...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258760b7c3
> 
> In brown too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-Ed-FINEST-SUEDE-FLINT-BROWN-GALLERY-FOX-FUR-BEADED-
> TOTE-BAG-PURSE-RARE-/390706795105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af7f09261
> 
> Another one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-E...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4accaa53a5
> 
> :weird:



They did quite a few shearling bags and accessories about 9 or10 years ago - that might have been around the same time that UGGs really started getting popular here.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> They did quite a few shearling bags and accessories about 10 years ago - that might have been around the same time that UGGs really started getting popular here.



The 8B30 Tote is just listed as "fur". Now if you want to get into fur that isn't shearling, we got rabbit, we got coyote, we even got mink... But that's another story. I suppose they don't have coyotes in Oz, but do rabbits and sheep get made into handbags?

And more shearling... I know they did some jackets and hats too. I always wanted one of the hats.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> :weird:OMG. I'm speechless. WTH is this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMIT...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addd7f86a
> 
> And this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Beade...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258760b7c3
> 
> In brown too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-Ed-FINEST-SUEDE-FLINT-BROWN-GALLERY-FOX-FUR-BEADED-
> TOTE-BAG-PURSE-RARE-/390706795105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af7f09261
> 
> Another one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ltd-E...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4accaa53a5
> 
> :weird:


Have you seen the fur Tanner? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-L...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de3d69e8
These are all recent bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Have you seen the fur Tanner? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-L...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de3d69e8
> These are all recent bags.



I hate to say what those Tanners remind me of !!! :lolots:

ETA - These are two of the most unusual fur items they've had. The Puffer Coat looks cool and would keep your dog dry but would probably end up as it's chew toy. And I'm still not sure what the second one is. It's NOT numbered as a handbag (60216 is the number), so - hand warmer? Dog carrier? I have NO idea! The style number sequence is in the same range as pet accessories and umbrellas.


----------



## Cameochi

Update from Jed Winokur - Coach archivist.  The closest handbag Jed found was the Cartwright 4208 and he sent a photo of it.  

Here is his response:  
I wasn't able to findyour bag in our catalogs. The closet one I could find was the Cartwright Bag#4208. I have a feeling you have seen this catalog page from our Spring 1992catalog? Dakotas use style #'s 4200-4208 but there is no 4202 depicted orlisted. 

So a chance that youhave the #4202 which may have been released and not shown in catalogs or notreleased w/ only a few surviving. Thanks for sharing, we don't have [it] in theArchive collection!

I told Jed I am naming it the Bismarck as it is the largest of the Dakotas and Bismarck is the capital of North Dakota.  I asked him to please join us here and also asked him if he would like to add a 4202 to the archive if we come across another one.  I just got home so have not heard back from him yet.  It seems that a few of us have something very special!


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> I hate to say what those Tanners remind me of !!! :lolots:
> 
> ETA - These are two of the most unusual fur items they've had. The Puffer Coat looks cool and would keep your dog dry but would probably end up as it's chew toy. And I'm still not sure what the second one is. It's NOT numbered as a handbag (60216 is the number), so - hand warmer? Dog carrier? I have NO idea! The style number sequence is in the same range as pet accessories and umbrellas.


 
My dogs would be horrified!  They are a bit sensitive about the use of fur, you know.  It strikes them as a bit too close to home!


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> The 8B30 Tote is just listed as "fur". Now if you want to get into fur that isn't shearling, we got rabbit, we got coyote, we even got mink... But that's another story. I suppose they don't have coyotes in Oz, but do rabbits and sheep get made into handbags?
> 
> And more shearling... I know they did some jackets and hats too. I always wanted one of the hats.



ahhh...thanks for the stock photo of that soho shearling E-W duffle thingy.  I used to know the name but I'm drawing a blank now.  I did a major rehab on one and it came out cute, except...it's too East-West to close with just a magnetic snap. If it had a zipper, it would be a fun little bag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I hate to say what those Tanners remind me of !!! :lolots:
> 
> ETA - These are two of the most unusual fur items they've had. The Puffer Coat looks cool and would keep your dog dry but would probably end up as it's chew toy. And I'm still not sure what the second one is. It's NOT numbered as a handbag (60216 is the number), so - hand warmer? Dog carrier? I have NO idea! The style number sequence is in the same range as pet accessories and umbrellas.


The bottom one looks like it might be a blanket and the straps are holding it closed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> My dogs would be horrified!  They are a bit sensitive about the use of fur, you know.  It strikes them as a bit too close to home!



Yes, they might think it was a relative. (Or a potential lunch!) 

Good dogs! _(Hands each of them a doggie biscuit). _We don't do fur, the closest I'll get is shearling. If the animal it comes from isn't usually a food animal, we don't wear its fur or skins either.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Update from Jed Winokur - Coach archivist.  The closest handbag Jed found was the Cartwright 4208 and he sent a photo of it.
> 
> Here is his response:
> I wasn't able to findyour bag in our catalogs. The closet one I could find was the Cartwright Bag#4208. I have a feeling you have seen this catalog page from our Spring 1992catalog? Dakotas use style #'s 4200-4208 but there is no 4202 depicted orlisted.
> 
> So a chance that youhave the #4202 which may have been released and not shown in catalogs or notreleased w/ only a few surviving. Thanks for sharing, we don't have [it] in theArchive collection!
> 
> I told Jed I am naming it the Bismarck as it is the largest of the Dakotas and Bismarck is the capital of North Dakota.  I asked him to please join us here and also asked him if he would like to add a 4202 to the archive if we come across another one.  I just got home so have not heard back from him yet.  It seems that a few of us have something very special!


I'm surprised he didn't ask to buy yours.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> I hate to say what those Tanners remind me of !!! :lolots:
> 
> ETA - These are two of the most unusual fur items they've had. The Puffer Coat looks cool and would keep your dog dry but would probably end up as it's chew toy. And I'm still not sure what the second one is. It's NOT numbered as a handbag (60216 is the number), so - hand warmer? Dog carrier? I have NO idea! The style number sequence is in the same range as pet accessories and umbrellas.





whateve said:


> The bottom one looks like it might be a blanket and the straps are holding it closed.



Maybe. I wonder if Coach has it on file? That would be an expensive blanket.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe. I wonder if Coach has it on file? That would be an expensive blanket.


Yep. Probably a stadium blanket, so lap-sized.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Update from Jed Winokur - Coach archivist.  The closest handbag Jed found was the Cartwright 4208 and he sent a photo of it.
> 
> Here is his response:
> I wasn't able to findyour bag in our catalogs. The closet one I could find was the Cartwright Bag#4208. I have a feeling you have seen this catalog page from our Spring 1992catalog? Dakotas use style #'s 4200-4208 but there is no 4202 depicted orlisted.
> 
> So a chance that youhave the #4202 which may have been released and not shown in catalogs or notreleased w/ only a few surviving. Thanks for sharing, we don't have [it] in theArchive collection!
> 
> I told Jed I am naming it the Bismarck as it is the largest of the Dakotas and Bismarck is the capital of North Dakota.  I asked him to please join us here and also asked him if he would like to add a 4202 to the archive if we come across another one.  I just got home so have not heard back from him yet.  It seems that a few of us have something very special!



Cool! A previously unknown collector's item! 

And it can't be a Cartwright because I have one of those too, and the 4202 has an extra line of the tan trim on both front and back that looks like it could be the top of a pocket but it's not. Both of them are pictured in Whateve's post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-528.html#post26155441

"Bismarck" sounds ok to me too. Or since we already have a Cartwright, how about giving it the family name of the "other" 1960's "big-ranch-with-widow(ed)(er)-head-of-family" program, the one with Lee Majors and Barbara Stanwyck. Was it Barkley? 

Or even better - since there's already a Cassidy, how about a Sundance? I think Robert Redford deserves equal time!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> The 8B30 Tote is just listed as "fur". Now if you want to get into fur that isn't shearling, we got rabbit, we got coyote, we even got mink... But that's another story. I suppose they don't have coyotes in Oz, but do rabbits and sheep get made into handbags?
> 
> And more shearling... I know they did some jackets and hats too. I always wanted one of the hats.


No we don't have coyotes here and thankfully we don't make things out of dingoes or koalas. Kangaroo leather for bags and belts etc is popular and of course UGG makes boots and bags from sheep skin / shearling.  Also there's knitted items from possum fur. Like you I'll only wear things that are made from 'food animals' so even though the possum fur knits are lovely and soft I won't buy them. We have a family of possums living in a cupboard in an old shed and we hand feed them fruit so I couldn't bear the thought of turning them into a pair of gloves or a scarf!

 I don't think I'll be buying this particular line of Coach, but each to their own ....


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Cool! A previously unknown collector's item!
> 
> And it can't be a Cartwright because I have one of those too, and the 4202 has an extra line of the tan trim on both front and back that looks like it could be the top of a pocket but it's not. Both of them are pictured in Whateve's post here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-528.html#post26155441
> 
> "Bismarck" sounds ok to me too. Or since we already have a Cartwright, how about giving it the family name of the "other" 1960's "big-ranch-with-widow(ed)(er)-head-of-family" program, the one with Lee Majors and Barbara Stanwyck. Was it Barkley?
> 
> Or even better - since there's already a Cassidy, how about a Sundance? I think Robert Redford deserves equal time!


That's amazing and how exciting! I'm surprised that Jed hasn't made an offer if they don't have one in their archives.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I'm surprised he didn't ask to buy yours.


 
I considered donating it but decided to keep what I have.  I did ask him if he would like one for the archive IF I find another one.


----------



## Cameochi

I just came across this listing.  It's a Madison but looks too big to be a Gracie.  Would like some opinions on it as mine are all solid colors and this one is not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338a445046

Any ideas??


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I just came across this listing.  It's a Madison but looks too big to be a Gracie.  Would like some opinions on it as mine are all solid colors and this one is not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338a445046
> 
> Any ideas??


What makes you think it is too big to be a Gracie? That's what it looks like to me. I've seen this before, complete with the dustbag. Maybe the seller is a tpfer? It is authentic.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> What makes you think it is too big to be a Gracie? That's what it looks like to me. I've seen this before, complete with the dustbag. Maybe the seller is a tpfer? It is authentic.


 
Thanks, I don't need two Gracies.  I have one in navy and that's enough.  My ranger should finally be here tomorrow.  The seller lives less than 2 hours from me and accidentally packed it instead of mailing it before she moved.  She finally shipped it Wednesday and it should be here tomorrow.  This weekend I will try to get photos of the Sheridans and Dakotas and post them on the vintage page.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, I don't need two Gracies.  I have one in navy and that's enough.  My ranger should finally be here tomorrow.  The seller lives less than 2 hours from me and accidentally packed it instead of mailing it before she moved.  She finally shipped it Wednesday and it should be here tomorrow.  This weekend I will try to get photos of the Sheridans and Dakotas and post them on the vintage page.


Yeah, I don't need a Gracie. If it was a Biltmore, it would be harder to resist. I can hardly wait to see your Ranger.


----------



## Cameochi

If it was a Biltmore I would have pounced on it!  I've been watching this Carlyle for quite awhile and I asked about the lining but the answer didn't make much sense.  I wonder if I could repair the lining or if it's even worth bothering with?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301011127928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> If it was a Biltmore I would have pounced on it!  I've been watching this Carlyle for quite awhile and I asked about the lining but the answer didn't make much sense.  I wonder if I could repair the lining or if it's even worth bothering with?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301011127928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I have that one on my watchlist too. I would love something in that color. I can't decide if it is overpriced. If it was in perfect condition, it would be great price. If the tear is just at the seam, I don't think it would be that hard to repair. It would be hard to make the repair invisible, but if you handsew it, it would probably look fine. I don't know how much fabric you would lose from fraying, so it might make the inside a little smaller. If you don't care what it looks like, you could always patch it.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I have that one on my watchlist too. I would love something in that color. I can't decide if it is overpriced. If it was in perfect condition, it would be great price. If the tear is just at the seam, I don't think it would be that hard to repair. It would be hard to make the repair invisible, but if you handsew it, it would probably look fine. I don't know how much fabric you would lose from fraying, so it might make the inside a little smaller. If you don't care what it looks like, you could always patch it.


 
I asked her if it was at a seam but her answer made no sense at all.  I was thinking of using some fabric glue on the back of the lining to prevent fraying and then hand sewing it but I think it would always look like it was repaired.  I also think the price is too high considering the condition.  I love the deep green and my Chapin is that color.  It looks as though it separated from the side of the bag.  If that is the case, it's not a hard repair but would be time consuming. The way she answered made it sound as though the lining itself is torn rather than just separated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I asked her if it was at a seam but her answer made no sense at all.  I was thinking of using some fabric glue on the back of the lining to prevent fraying and then hand sewing it but I think it would always look like it was repaired.  I also think the price is too high considering the condition.  I love the deep green and my Chapin is that color.  It looks as though it separated from the side of the bag.  If that is the case, it's not a hard repair but would be time consuming. The way she answered made it sound as though the lining itself is torn rather than just separated.


It does look torn. You can see fraying in the picture. But it looks like it might be a seam since it looks like there is line of stitching near the edge.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> They did quite a few shearling bags and accessories about 9 or10 years ago - that might have been around the same time that UGGs really started getting popular here.


It's funny that these fur listings came up today because tonight, while cruising around Bonz, I found some interesting listings. (NMA)

Style 48556 - Legacy fox fur clutch (originally retailed at $1200)








http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-Legacy-Fox-Fur-Large-Clutch-Handbag-NWT-1-200/142927489



Coyote fur boots made by Frye for Coach (retail $1863)











http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fry...ts-14-High-Womens-6-New-1863-LTD-Ed/144347409


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> It's funny that these fur listings came up today because tonight, while cruising around Bonz, I found some interesting listings. (NMA)
> 
> Style 48556 - Legacy fox fur clutch (originally retailed at $1200)
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/7572/0801/__57.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-Legacy-Fox-Fur-Large-Clutch-Handbag-NWT-1-200/142927489
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote fur boots made by Frye for Coach (retail $1863)
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/8987/3119/__57.jpg
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/8987/3103/__3.jpg
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fry...ts-14-High-Womens-6-New-1863-LTD-Ed/144347409


I'm still speechless....


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> It's funny that these fur listings came up today because tonight, while cruising around Bonz, I found some interesting listings. (NMA)
> 
> Style 48556 - Legacy fox fur clutch (originally retailed at $1200)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-Legacy-Fox-Fur-Large-Clutch-Handbag-NWT-1-200/142927489
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote fur boots made by Frye for Coach (retail $1863)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fry...ts-14-High-Womens-6-New-1863-LTD-Ed/144347409



Can't you imagine Reed asking the head of his Material Purchasing Department "Couldn't you have spent just a bit more and bought the fur from the FRONT of the animals?"


----------



## Cameochi

Good Morning everyone,

Would live an ID for this one.  I know it's a Sheridan but do not know the style number.  Thanks, as always!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Can't you imagine Reed asking the head of his Material Purchasing Department "Couldn't you have spent just a bit more and bought the fur from the FRONT of the animals?"


----------



## Molly0

A question about Coach Classic - Janice's Legacy. 
Who is Janice?

I recently found this little darling which I thought was vintage. But upon further investigation I see that this one is from 2005.  Can't help but wonder about who Janice is.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Would live an ID for this one.  I know it's a Sheridan but do not know the style number.  Thanks, as always!



It looks like a Sheridan Wilmington Satchel, style 4227


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Sheridan Wilmington Satchel, style 4227


 
Thanks, Hyacinth!  I knew you would know.


----------



## Hyacinth

Molly0 said:


> A question about Coach Classic - Janice's Legacy.
> Who is Janice?
> 
> I recently found this little darling which I thought was vintage. But upon further investigation I see that this one is from 2005.  Can't help but wonder about who Janice is.



Coach introduced that line of American Legacy bags in 1994. Below their page on the Janice's Legacy, and I've posted the full collection in 2 posts at the Reference thread at the main Coach forum:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-9.html#post26172565


----------



## Cameochi

Hello again!  I am working from home today so have time to bug you!  I went through my list of Sheridans and found gaps in the numbering (I add styles as I find them).  Are there any Sheridans with style numbers 4229, 4230, 45232 and 4234?  As always, any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello again!  I am working from home today so have time to bug you!  I went through my list of Sheridans and found gaps in the numbering (I add styles as I find them).  Are there any Sheridans with style numbers 4229, 4230, 45232 and 4234?  As always, any info is greatly appreciated.


4229 is a Darcey drawstring (I have one in my rehab pile.) It's giant! 4232 is a Sheffield bucket, 4234 is a Lauren bag. I don't know 4230.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> 4229 is a Darcey drawstring (I have one in my rehab pile.) It's giant! 4232 is a Sheffield bucket, 4234 is a Lauren bag. I don't know 4230.


 
Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> 4229 is a Darcey drawstring (I have one in my rehab pile.) It's giant! 4232 is a Sheffield bucket, 4234 is a Lauren bag. I don't know 4230.



There's no 4230 in my files either.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> There's no 4230 in my files either.


 
Then we MUST find one!  LOL


----------



## whateve

I don't remember seeing this one before. It looks like a smaller version of the Darcey drawstring. This is Sheridan #4238. Do you have a name for it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201031375235&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## whateve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161218375622&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

What is this one? It isn't a stewardess but it is shaped like one.


----------



## whateve

also curious about this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mallarythompson

Any ideas ladies? I know accessories are tough, but I just mainly wondered if it could be real. It has an outlet stamp. Do people who fake a Coach usually stamp it as outlet?

Mallary


----------



## Molly0

Hyacinth said:


> Coach introduced that line of American Legacy bags in 1994. Below their page on the Janice's Legacy, and I've posted the full collection in 2 posts at the Reference thread at the main Coach forum:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...and-reference-info-158400-9.html#post26172565



Thanks!  Gotta love that about coach!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> also curious about this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Pretty! Did you buy it?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Pretty! Did you buy it?


No. It was on one of my ebay search results emails but I didn't see it until it was over. It looks like someone got a bargain.


----------



## Hyacinth

mallarythompson said:


> View attachment 2494415
> View attachment 2494416
> View attachment 2494417
> View attachment 2494428
> 
> 
> Any ideas ladies? I know accessories are tough, but I just mainly wondered if it could be real. It has an outlet stamp. Do people who fake a Coach usually stamp it as outlet?
> 
> Mallary



We've seen a few outlet stamps, but that one is genuine. It's some kind of Soho wallet probably from around 2003-2006.


----------



## Tenny

whateve said:


> I don't remember seeing this one before. It looks like a smaller version of the Darcey drawstring. This is Sheridan #4238. Do you have a name for it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201031375235&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



Isn't that one a NEWBERRY?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161218375622&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> What is this one? It isn't a stewardess but it is shaped like one.



It's a Ranch Bag from 1990-91.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't remember seeing this one before. It looks like a smaller version of the Darcey drawstring. This is Sheridan #4238. Do you have a name for it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201031375235&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160





Tenny said:


> Isn't that one a NEWBERRY?



Yes it is.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Ranch Bag from 1990-91.





Hyacinth said:


> Yes it is.


Thanks! I learn something new everyday.


----------



## whateve

Tenny said:


> Isn't that one a NEWBERRY?


Thanks! I wonder why I've never seen it before.


----------



## Molly0

This is a "made in Italy" bag with a bullseye imprinted. Does my memory serve me correct in saying that it means it was marked down as a discounted item at some point?


----------



## Molly0

I meant to ask. Is this bag from 1997?


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> This is a "made in Italy" bag with a bullseye imprinted. Does my memory serve me correct in saying that it means it was marked down as a discounted item at some point?





Molly0 said:


> I meant to ask. Is this bag from 1997?


It is from 1997. The bullseye means it was sold at the outlet. This bag is from the Manhattan collection. I don't know its name. I've seen it both with and without the Coach name embossed on the flap.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> It is from 1997. The bullseye means it was sold at the outlet. This bag is from the Manhattan collection. I don't know its name. I've seen it both with and without the Coach name embossed on the flap.



Thanks for your quick response  I love this bag!  It's soo luxurious!


----------



## countrykitten89

facebook.com/lauren.casey.104/media_set?set=a.360300120690921.93854.100001328095599&type=3

thats a link to my mobile uploads on my facebook, the pics of my purse are right at the top. i just bought this black coach shoulder bag today and when i typed in the serial number to google i got a pic of it and this name: Coach 2005 Black Sheen Signature Flap Hand Bag Purse Over Shoulder Strap Silver 

the serial number is K05Q-6314 

can someone help me find out if its real and how much it would have cost brand new back when it came out. thank u


----------



## Hyacinth

countrykitten89 said:


> facebook.com/lauren.casey.104/media_set?set=a.360300120690921.93854.100001328095599&type=3
> 
> thats a link to my mobile uploads on my facebook, the pics of my purse are right at the top. i just bought this black coach shoulder bag today and when i typed in the serial number to google i got a pic of it and this name: Coach 2005 Black Sheen Signature Flap Hand Bag Purse Over Shoulder Strap Silver
> 
> the serial number is K05Q-6314
> 
> can someone help me find out if its real and how much it would have cost brand new back when it came out. thank u



Your link isn't available for viewing, and I don't use Facebook. Can you transfer the photos to a file on your computer and use the Manage Attachments link to post them here? Please be sure they're smaller than 1000 pixels in width.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for your quick response  I love this bag!  It's soo luxurious!


You're welcome! It's gorgeous! I've only seen a few but yours is in the best shape of all of them.


----------



## BeenBurned

countrykitten89 said:


> facebook.com/lauren.casey.104/media_set?set=a.360300120690921.93854.100001328095599&type=3
> 
> thats a link to my mobile uploads on my facebook, the pics of my purse are right at the top. i just bought this black coach shoulder bag today and when i typed in the serial number to google i got a pic of it and this name: Coach 2005 Black Sheen Signature Flap Hand Bag Purse Over Shoulder Strap Silver
> 
> the serial number is K05Q-6314
> 
> can someone help me find out if its real and how much it would have cost brand new back when it came out. thank u





Hyacinth said:


> Your link isn't available for viewing, and I don't use Facebook. Can you transfer the photos to a file on your computer and use the Manage Attachments link to post them here? Please be sure they're smaller than 1000 pixels in width.


I do have FB and I can't see it either.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

*Hi everyone. I have a few i cant seem to find info on. Being new to this can be no fun LOL. Anyone who has the time, any help would be so greatly appreciated  Names and or style numbers please?*


----------



## countrykitten89

how do u add pics?? i cant seem to figure it out..


----------



## countrykitten89

i think i figured it out. lets hope. i would like to know if its really real and approx how much it might have been originally sold for and what the name of it is.

the serial number on the inside on the credo is K05Q-6314

id also like to know how the condition is of this purse. i know the pics arent the best, sry, i could only get pics onto here through uplaoding from my phone to facebook and then saving them to my computer. need to know anything else let me know.

i bought it for $34 at a year round indoor flea market where u can sell ur old purses to this lady and she resells them. she had LV, D&B, coach and many more. 

did i get screwed or did i find a good deal?


----------



## Cameochi

I have no idea what the actual style number is but there are people here who will!  Here is a link to the listings on eBay. It looks as though you got it at a good price.  
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...14+bag&_nkw=coach+6314+bag&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Trish5

Hello, I am new to this site too. I want to know if my new ebay purchase is authentic. Am I in the right place? Thank you!


----------



## countrykitten89

Cameochi said:


> I have no idea what the actual style number is but there are people here who will!  Here is a link to the listings on eBay. It looks as though you got it at a good price.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...14+bag&_nkw=coach+6314+bag&_sacat=0&_from=R40


thanks. i saw the one on ebay. i got a good price there but i mean from what the original pruce was


----------



## Hyacinth

Trish5 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site too. I want to know if my new ebay purchase is authentic. Am I in the right place? Thank you!



No, you need to go to the Authenticate this Coach thread under Coach Shopping. Read the very first post here for a list of what we need to authenticate
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html

and then click on the Last page and use the POST A REPLY buttons near the top and bottom on the left side of the page to post your question.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

are we not able to edit posts? for some reason it wont let me edit my last post? the 3rd pic i meant to write i know the number on the big piece just not the matching small one?


----------



## starr4

Does anyone know the name of this bag and when will it be out in the boutiques? I love it !


----------



## starr4

I can't get the pic to show up  how do I insert the picture Thanks


----------



## starr4

starr4 said:


> I can't get the pic to show up  how do I insert the picture Thanks



Here is the bag....does anyone know the name of it ? Thanks


----------



## whateve

starr4 said:


> Here is the bag....does anyone know the name of it ? Thanks


Ooh I love that one too! I think it is a Preston but I don't know the exact name. There is a discussion of it in the Spring thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2014-preview-tpf-official-839436.html

You could also check in the Preston clubhouse: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/preston-satchel-clubhouse-847488.html


----------



## starr4

whateve said:


> Ooh I love that one too! I think it is a Preston but I don't know the exact name. There is a discussion of it in the Spring thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2014-preview-tpf-official-839436.html
> 
> You could also check in the Preston clubhouse: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/preston-satchel-clubhouse-847488.html


Thanks soo much! I can't wait for it to come to the boutique!


----------



## starr4

whateve said:


> Ooh I love that one too! I think it is a Preston but I don't know the exact name. There is a discussion of it in the Spring thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2014-preview-tpf-official-839436.html
> 
> You could also check in the Preston clubhouse: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/preston-satchel-clubhouse-847488.html



Thanks soo much! Can't wait to get my hands on one !!!


----------



## whateve

starr4 said:


> Thanks soo much! Can't wait to get my hands on one !!!


You're welcome. I found the style number. It's 30151. I'm worried it might be huge.


----------



## msvanillagoddes

*hello again everyone. is here another forum i can post in that can help me maybe? am i posting in the wrong place? Thanks *


----------



## starr4

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I found the style number. It's 30151. I'm worried it might be huge.



Thanks again! Any idea when they may be coming out? I received the 30% coupon and would love to use it on this beauty


----------



## Hyacinth

msvanillagoddes said:


> *Hi everyone. I have a few i cant seem to find info on. Being new to this can be no fun LOL. Anyone who has the time, any help would be so greatly appreciated  Names and or style numbers please?*



Wristlets are very hard to ID because: 

most of them don't have creeds so we do know style numbers or what years they were made

Coach often made multiple versions of the same style or fabric

Coach's catalogs very seldom show wristlets

wristlets are often sold at the Factory stores and there are few to no computer records of them. And Coach has probably made thousands of wristlet styles.

I personally hardly ever buy them and so don't save photos or names on them.

So if someone who wants to go through your photos can identify them, that's good. Otherwise you'll just have to accept that no one here knows the names or where to look for them.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-533.html#post26185194

I'll make the same suggestion I did to another member who was upset because we couldn't identify all of hers - from now on, save the tags if they're included with the wristlet. Or search Ebay for "Coach wristlet" plus a basic description - Signature, patent, optic, etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *msvanillagoddes* 

 *Hi everyone. I have a few i cant seem to find info on. Being  new to this can be no fun LOL. Anyone who has the time, any help would  be so greatly appreciated  Names and or style numbers please?*

http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps88ca2dbc.jpg

http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps94a6bdbb.jpg

http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...psd1a0947e.jpg

http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps35d6cdc3.jpg

http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps98f7a4dc.jpg




Hyacinth said:


> Wristlets are very hard to ID because:
> 
> most of them don't have creeds so we do know style numbers or what years they were made
> 
> Coach often made multiple versions of the same style or fabric
> 
> Coach's catalogs very seldom show wristlets
> 
> wristlets are often sold at the Factory stores and there are few to no computer records of them. And Coach has probably made thousands of wristlet styles.
> 
> I personally hardly ever buy them and so don't save photos or names on them.
> 
> So if someone who wants to go through your photos can identify them, that's good. Otherwise you'll just have to accept that no one here knows the names or where to look for them.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-533.html#post26185194
> 
> I'll make the same suggestion I did to another member who was upset because we couldn't identify all of hers - from now on, save the tags if they're included with the wristlet. Or search Ebay for "Coach wristlet" plus a basic description - Signature, patent, optic, etc.



I'll make one other comment regarding your pictures. Generally, you can be safe in assuming authenticity on the pictures posted if there aren't any comments made about them. If we can't identify the style number or name, we WILL speak up if the item is fake. And even if we question it, we'll probably ask for additional pictures to confirm (or disprove) authenticity.


----------



## Trish5

Hyacinth said:


> No, you need to go to the Authenticate this Coach thread under Coach Shopping. Read the very first post here for a list of what we need to authenticate
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914.html
> 
> and then click on the Last page and use the POST A REPLY buttons near the top and bottom on the left side of the page to post your question.


Thank you for your direction!


----------



## whateve

starr4 said:


> Thanks again! Any idea when they may be coming out? I received the 30% coupon and would love to use it on this beauty


You're welcome! I think it might be available in April but sometimes you can preorder. If you have a good SA, she should be able to find out for you. Let me know what happens.


----------



## whateve

msvanillagoddes said:


> *Hi everyone. I have a few i cant seem to find info on. Being new to this can be no fun LOL. Anyone who has the time, any help would be so greatly appreciated  Names and or style numbers please?*


Unless there is something really unique about a wristlet, it is almost impossible to identify it. As others have said, they often make similar styles for the outlet for years after the original model was released. If you look at the "Made in" tag inside your wristlets, if there is a dot on the tag, it means it was made for factory.

In the second picture, I think the red one is a Julia universal case #61050, the other one is a Poppy universal case. I don't know the name or style number.

The ocelot is a Madison ocelot small wristlet.

The blue signature is from the same year as the matching purse, which is 2004, if I'm reading it right.

The black print was called op art. They made these for both FP and factory.


----------



## Trish5

Trish5 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site too. I want to know if my new ebay purchase is authentic. Am I in the right place? Thank you!


I went to the site that you said and found the reply box like this and I put all of the information in as requested. I went to preview and the message stated that I did not have enough in the message?


----------



## whateve

Trish5 said:


> I went to the site that you said and found the reply box like this and I put all of the information in as requested. I went to preview and the message stated that I did not have enough in the message?


You might have put your information in the wrong place in the reply box. If you quoted a post, like you did in this one, make sure you didn't put your information inside the brackets. You can use the reply box at the bottom of the page to make a new post. I hope this helps.


----------



## CluelessPurse

Hello everyone, I was hoping I could get some help finding the item name on this coach.

http://imgur.com/a/01Vwh

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

CluelessPurse said:


> Hello everyone, I was hoping I could get some help finding the item name on this coach.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/01Vwh
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


Ali signature flap bag, style 10824 from 2007.


----------



## CluelessPurse

BeenBurned said:


> Ali signature flap bag, style 10824 from 2007.



Thanks!


----------



## fashionista1984

Oops. I posted this in the wrong spot. Can someone help? Thanks

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-bag-my-outlet-posted-today-but-didnt-855003.html


----------



## Apelila

Campbell python leather crossbody...shopping day


----------



## ozmodiar

msvanillagoddes said:


> *Hi everyone. I have a few i cant seem to find info on. Being new to this can be no fun LOL. Anyone who has the time, any help would be so greatly appreciated  Names and or style numbers please?*






whateve said:


> Unless there is something really unique about a wristlet, it is almost impossible to identify it. As others have said, they often make similar styles for the outlet for years after the original model was released. If you look at the "Made in" tag inside your wristlets, if there is a dot on the tag, it means it was made for factory.
> 
> In the second picture, I think the red one is a Julia universal case #61050, the other one is a Poppy universal case. I don't know the name or style number.
> 
> The ocelot is a Madison ocelot small wristlet.
> 
> The blue signature is from the same year as the matching purse, which is 2004, if I'm reading it right.
> 
> *The black print was called op art.* They made these for both FP and factory.




It's actually called optic signature. Op art is the rounder C's without serifs they started using on the Madison collection reboot.

Coach is often confusing us with names that are too similar to something they've already used.


----------



## whateve

ozmodiar said:


> It's actually called optic signature. Op art is the rounder C's without serifs they started using on the Madison collection reboot.
> 
> Coach is often confusing us with names that are too similar to something they've already used.


Thanks. In this case, a little misinformation doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Cameochi

Good morning everyone.  I need a correct style number for what looks like a vintage 9970 city bag in dark green.  However, the dimensions for the 9970 are larger than mine which measures 9.5" x 7" x 2.5".  The 9970 is consistently measured at 11" long.  Is/was there more than one size City bag or is this something else entirely?  Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good morning everyone.  I need a correct style number for what looks like a vintage 9970 city bag in dark green.  However, the dimensions for the 9970 are larger than mine which measures 9.5" x 7" x 2.5".  The 9970 is consistently measured at 11" long.  Is/was there more than one size City bag or is this something else entirely?  Any info is always appreciated.



No, they never made different sizes of the same style number (9870 is the City Bag, BTW). The City Bag flap on the older versions wasn't so squared either.

It might be a Compartment Bag but we need to see how all the pockets are arranged, and a creed photo would help.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> No, they never made different sizes of the same style number (9870 is the City Bag, BTW). The City Bag flap on the older versions wasn't so squared either.
> 
> It might be a Compartment Bag but we need to see how all the pockets are arranged, and a creed photo would help.


Thanks, Hyacinth.  I will get some good photos of it when I get home from work and provide the information you need.


----------



## mallarythompson

Ok, this is weird. I bought this bag on Craigslist just from one outside photo. When I got it and brought it home, I found three purses on ebay with the exact same creed number. Thoughts?






Also the hang tag is **huge.** It just seems a little off to me...


----------



## whateve

mallarythompson said:


> Ok, this is weird. I bought this bag on Craigslist just from one outside photo. When I got it and brought it home, I found three purses on ebay with the exact same creed number. Thoughts?
> View attachment 2501104
> View attachment 2501105
> View attachment 2501106
> View attachment 2501108
> 
> 
> Also the hang tag is **huge.** It just seems a little off to me...


It's a good thing there are others with the exact same creed number. They aren't unique serial numbers. The numbers before the dash indicate the date and place of manufacture so that will vary on bags of the same style, but the numbers after the dash are the style number, and should be identical on all bags of the same style. Coach used larger hangtags on some styles. I don't see any problems with the bag. You are very lucky that you didn't end up with a fake buying based off only one photo.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good morning everyone.  I need a correct style number for what looks like a vintage 9970 city bag in dark green.  However, the dimensions for the 9970 are larger than mine which measures 9.5" x 7" x 2.5".  The 9970 is consistently measured at 11" long.  Is/was there more than one size City bag or is this something else entirely?  Any info is always appreciated.


The dimensions and the strap style are correct for a compartment bag. The solid color version is style #9850. I don't know the style number for the spectator version.


----------



## mallarythompson

Neat! Thank you! I just really liked the bag and I happened to have that much cash on me at the time. Thank you for looking into it!


----------



## BeenBurned

mallarythompson said:


> Ok, this is weird. I bought this bag on Craigslist just from one outside photo. When I got it and brought it home, I found three purses on ebay with the exact same creed number. Thoughts?
> View attachment 2501104
> View attachment 2501105
> View attachment 2501106
> View attachment 2501108
> 
> 
> Also the hang tag is **huge.** It just seems a little off to me...





whateve said:


> It's a good thing there are others with the exact same creed number. They aren't unique serial numbers. The numbers before the dash indicate the date and place of manufacture so that will vary on bags of the same style, but the numbers after the dash are the style number, and should be identical on all bags of the same style. Coach used larger hangtags on some styles. I don't see any problems with the bag. You are very lucky that you didn't end up with a fake buying based off only one photo.


I'll chime in to confirm that the bag is authentic.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> The dimensions and the strap style are correct for a compartment bag. The solid color version is style #9850. I don't know the style number for the spectator version.



Thank you Whateve and Hyacinth.  Here are the photos that were requested.  Check out that creed.  Please let me know if you need anything further and I will get it for you.  
The last photo is what it looked like when I bought it. I like flap bags and I bought this one because I felt sorry for it.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thank you Whateve and Hyacinth.  Here are the photos that were requested.  Check out that creed.  Please let me know if you need anything further and I will get it for you.
> The last photo is what it looked like when I bought it. I like flap bags and I bought this one because I felt sorry for it.


It looks like a compartment bag. That kind of stamping error is normal.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It looks like a compartment bag. That kind of stamping error is normal.


Thanks, Whateve.  I just looked on eBay and there is another 9850 in black for $129.00.  I love the color combination on mine and it was only $12.99.  I had no idea it was considered "rare."  I have one or two others I need to ID as well and then everything will be cataloged properly.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I just looked on eBay and there is another 9850 in black for $129.00.  I love the color combination on mine and it was only $12.99.  I had no idea it was considered "rare."  I have one or two others I need to ID as well and then everything will be cataloged properly.


Wow, fantastic price!


----------



## Cameochi

Here is another handbag that I know is authentic but not sure of the style number.  This one is a vintage messenger bag.  Any info is always appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is another handbag that I know is authentic but not sure of the style number.  This one is a vintage messenger bag.  Any info is always appreciated. Thanks!



That bag came in three sizes so we need measurements. BTW, with pre-style number creeds, please always post the measurements of older bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The dimensions and the strap style are correct for a compartment bag. The solid color version is style #9850. I don't know the style number for the spectator version.





Cameochi said:


> Thank you Whateve and Hyacinth.  Here are the photos that were requested.  Check out that creed.  Please let me know if you need anything further and I will get it for you.
> The last photo is what it looked like when I bought it. I like flap bags and I bought this one because I felt sorry for it.



The Compartment Bag Spectator was style 6850.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The Compartment Bag Spectator was style 6850.


Oh yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Oh yeah, that makes sense.


Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> That bag came in three sizes so we need measurements. BTW, with pre-style number creeds, please always post the measurements of older bags.




Sorry about that, Hyacinth!  It is 10.5W " x 9" H x 2" D  Hope this helps.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Wow, fantastic price!





There is a 70s kisslock out there tonight for $49.00.  I am soooo tempted!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> There is a 70s kisslock out there tonight for $49.00.  I am soooo tempted!


ooh, did you get it? What color is it?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> The dimensions and the strap style are correct for a compartment bag. The solid color version is style #9850. I don't know the style number for the spectator version.



I confess that I got it!  It is sort of a British tan color but no one else bid on it so I scooped it up.  Here is a photo of it.  It will need a lot of TLC but it's tanned leather so I can make it look pretty again.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I confess that I got it!  It is sort of a British tan color but no one else bid on it so I scooped it up.  Here is a photo of it.  It will need a lot of TLC but it's tanned leather so I can make it look pretty again.


It doesn't look that bad. Mine is a lot worse!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is another handbag that I know is authentic but not sure of the style number.  This one is a vintage messenger bag.  Any info is always appreciated. Thanks!





Cameochi said:


> Sorry about that, Hyacinth!  It is 10.5W " x 9" H x 2" D  Hope this helps.



Then it's the Saddle Pouch Large, style 9585 from the middle 1980s.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's the largest leather tote made by Coach, please?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I confess that I got it!  It is sort of a British tan color but no one else bid on it so I scooped it up.  Here is a photo of it.  It will need a lot of TLC but it's tanned leather so I can make it look pretty again.


She's going to look lovely. Make sure you post 'after' pics in the Rehab thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What's the largest leather tote made by Coach, please?



Some of the mens' totes are huge, like 16 or 18 inches, but those would be mostly newer styles (meaning the last 10 or 12 years). There were a couple of good-sized Soho / Lightweight totes from the early 1990s though, the Light Tote style 4065 is listed as 16x13 inches, and the Soho Bag 4082 is listed as 17x15 inches - thats probably one of the biggest leather ones made as a womens' handbag. There was also a dressier Park Tote style 4129 from the 1993 Manhattan Collection. The lighter leathers are probably the way to go since a tote that size made of the thicker glove-tanned cowhide would be pretty heavy. If you're looking for a newer style maybe someone else can suggest some.

Those can be hard to find since most of them were probably made before 1994 when the style number started being used in the serial number, but both styles did carry over into 1994 and maybe a bit later so a search using the style numbers might still find a few. Or just search for Coach Large vintage tote. I'll include a pic of the Soho Bag on a model so you can get an idea of the actual size since the bottom was boxy and much narrower than at the top (and probably not as useful if you're carrying something oversized, like a full-size laptop.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Wow, fantastic price!



Will do!


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Then it's the Saddle Pouch Large, style 9585 from the middle 1980s.





Thank you, Hyacinth!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Some of the mens' totes are huge, like 16 or 18 inches, but those would be mostly newer styles (meaning the last 10 or 12 years). There were a couple of good-sized Soho / Lightweight totes from the early 1990s though, the Light Tote style 4065 is listed as 16x13 inches, and the Soho Bag 4082 is listed as 17x15 inches - thats probably one of the biggest leather ones made as a womens' handbag. There was also a dressier Park Tote style 4129 from the 1993 Manhattan Collection. The lighter leathers are probably the way to go since a tote that size made of the thicker glove-tanned cowhide would be pretty heavy. If you're looking for a newer style maybe someone else can suggest some.
> 
> Those can be hard to find since most of them were probably made before 1994 when the style number started being used in the serial number, but both styles did carry over into 1994 and maybe a bit later so a search using the style numbers might still find a few. Or just search for Coach Large vintage tote. I'll include a pic of the Soho Bag on a model so you can get an idea of the actual size since the bottom was boxy and much narrower than at the top (and probably not as useful if you're carrying something oversized, like a full-size laptop.


Thanks Hyacinth. I like the Light Tote. I'll look out for one. I found this one. - seller states its from the '70's!.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...338?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc74269a

And this over-priced mahogany:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2334e07472

Also there's this other style, only 2 pics but it looks like nice size. Do you know it, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121274655785?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Sheridan? Couldn't see it in Cameochi's line up.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...4?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item5402647b28


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Sheridan? Couldn't see it in Cameochi's line up.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...4?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item5402647b28


Yes it is. It's a Sumter Briefcase 5268. The number is in line with with business bags rather than Sheridans.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Yes it is. It's a Sumter Briefcase 5268. The number is in line with with business bags rather than Sheridans.


Thanks. Very handsome.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I like the Light Tote. I'll look out for one. I found this one. - seller states its from the '70's!.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...338?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc74269a
> 
> And this over-priced mahogany:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2334e07472
> 
> Also there's this other style, only 2 pics but it looks like nice size. Do you know it, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121274655785?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Seller JUDE309 has a lot more problems than just getting the dates wrong. Do a Search for that name here at tPF. Just a few:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-220.html#post25057814

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-coach-fakes-here-824098-13.html#post25065344

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-687.html#post26131198

I can't recommend that seller, and I really wish the creed was legible. There are ways for a photographer to bring out the stamping when it's worn down or can't be photographed well, but accuracy doesn't seem to be that seller's strong point.

I'm not sure what the second bag is, probably the Large Tote style 9780 which wasn't one of the Lightweight styles. I'm including a photo from the Holiday 1987 catalog.

The third one says it's style 9573 which is a Soft Legacy Large Tote from 2003. The basic details seem good but of course I'd want to see a creed and serial photo. 
_ETA - _on the Wayback Machine page for that style from October 2003, the measurements are listed as only 10 1/8 inches long by 12 3/4 inches high by 6 1/4 inch deep front to back which makes it a_ lot_ smaller than the other styles you're looking at. You may be able to bring up the description by scrolling about halfway down to that style, clicking and waiting for the link to be redirected, although sometimes they don't work too well:
http://web.archive.org/web/20031002...hop/thumbnail.asp?category_id=68&showall=true

There's a Completed listing here with better pictures and more realistic measurements:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather-No-F33-9573-/261366449869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdaa786cd&nma=true&si=8yjZHHi9r4VAoPwkovFVdRO7YPQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks. Very handsome.


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Yes it is. It's a Sumter Briefcase 5268. The number is in line with with business bags rather than Sheridans.



LOL  I don't have them all - yet.  I do have a satchel coming but no large totes or briefcases in the Sheridans - yet.


----------



## Mauita

hi there!

can someone identify this coach bag? I saw it today and loved it but forgot to ask for the name, and was unable to find it.


----------



## whateve

Mauita said:


> hi there!
> 
> can someone identify this coach bag? I saw it today and loved it but forgot to ask for the name, and was unable to find it.


It looks like a Bleecker Legacy Leather Business tote #70600.


----------



## Mauita

awesome, it really is the one, thank you!


----------



## whateve

Mauita said:


> awesome, it really is the one, thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## bigal

Mauita said:


> hi there!
> 
> can someone identify this coach bag? I saw it today and loved it but forgot to ask for the name, and was unable to find it.



That is beautiful!  Love the color.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Seller JUDE309 has a lot more problems than just getting the dates wrong. Do a Search for that name here at tPF. Just a few:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-220.html#post25057814
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-coach-fakes-here-824098-13.html#post25065344
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-687.html#post26131198
> 
> I can't recommend that seller, and I really wish the creed was legible. There are ways for a photographer to bring out the stamping when it's worn down or can't be photographed well, but accuracy doesn't seem to be that seller's strong point.
> 
> *Thanks Hyacinth. I won't be buying from JUDE309.*
> 
> I'm not sure what the second bag is, probably the Large Tote style 9780 which wasn't one of the Lightweight styles. I'm including a photo from the Holiday 1987 catalog.
> 
> *Nice. I'll look for a cheaper one.*
> 
> The third one says it's style 9573 which is a Soft Legacy Large Tote from 2003. The basic details seem good but of course I'd want to see a creed and serial photo.
> 
> 
> There's a Completed listing here with better pictures and more realistic measurements:


I'll ask the seller to check the measurements and provide more pics. The size may be OK. The bigger it is the more junk I'll carry anyway! I like the colour and the price.


----------



## whateve

Soozlz's slim pouch posted in the Authenticate thread made me wonder about the one in this Coach ad that looks like a cross between a station bag, suspender bag, and something else. Do you have a name and number?


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this please?   





http://www.beyondretro.com/en/shoulder-bag-tobacco-with-multiple-compartments-e00152482.html


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beyondretro.com/en/shoulder-bag-tobacco-with-multiple-compartments-e00152482.html


9825 mini bag.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> 9825 mini bag.


Thanks Whateve. It's very cute.


----------



## Cameochi

Good morning.  Would someone please tell me the name of this handbag?  I keep seeing them but no idea what they are actually called.  Any assistance will be appreciated.  

Measurements:  11 width x 8 high x 3 1/2 thick


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good morning.  Would someone please tell me the name of this handbag?  I keep seeing them but no idea what they are actually called.  Any assistance will be appreciated.
> 
> Measurements:  11 width x 8 high x 3 1/2 thick



It's a Roll Bag Spectator from around 1991, style number 6887 for the Spectator version. The push-pull type lock was called a Springlock.


----------



## whateve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181326999135&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

Is this called Hudson zip or Hudson large zip? Thanks


----------



## MelissaC

Would you all be able to tell me the names and years for these bags? Thanks in advance!
(Sorry for the weird photos I don't know how to rotate)


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Roll Bag Spectator from around 1991, style number 6887 for the Spectator version. The push-pull type lock was called a Springlock.



Thanks, Hyacinth.  I had to let it go for now as I came across a beautiful Dakota Plains Zip.  I want a Roll Bag Spectator in the very near future though.  I think they are very cool.


----------



## Hyacinth

MelissaC said:


> Would you all be able to tell me the names and years for these bags? Thanks in advance!
> (Sorry for the weird photos I don't know how to rotate)



Two of the Salearea Guides that are posted at Ebay's Reviews and Guides section explain how to figure out the production dates of genuine Coaches made in 1994 and later from the serial number.  

SALEAREA GUIDES
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


Serial Numbers: 
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html

Creeds; 
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html

The red one is a Small Hippie Flap from 2000

The black one is a Compact Pouch from 1995


----------



## MelissaC

Hyacinth said:


> Two of the Salearea Guides that are posted at Ebay's Reviews and Guides section explain how to figure out the production dates of genuine Coaches made in 1994 and later from the serial number.
> 
> SALEAREA GUIDES
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg
> 
> 
> Serial Numbers:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html
> 
> Creeds;
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html
> 
> The red one is a Small Hippie Flap from 2000
> 
> The black one is a Compact Pouch from 1995



Awesome! Thank you- I'll bookmark the guides. I'm pretty good at the post 2006 bags, but these older ones get me.


----------



## Hyacinth

MelissaC said:


> Awesome! Thank you- I'll bookmark the guides. I'm pretty good at the post 2006 bags, but these older ones get me.



And my problem is just the opposite. If it's after 2005 and has a 5-digit style number, it's probably not in my files or on my radar.


----------



## sugarbump

Hi ladies! Hubby and I were cleaning out our closet in preparation for baby coming in a couple of months, and I found two bags I haven't used in a loooong time (not a huge fan of the C print). Any help identifying them would be awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## whateve

sugarbump said:


> Hi ladies! Hubby and I were cleaning out our closet in preparation for baby coming in a couple of months, and I found two bags I haven't used in a loooong time (not a huge fan of the C print). Any help identifying them would be awesome! Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 2508582
> View attachment 2508583


I used to own a navy bag like the first one. Mine was made in 2007 and had the style number F10906. Yours may or may not be the same bag.

In order for us to identify your bags, we need creed pictures, or at least the numbers.


----------



## sugarbump

whateve said:


> I used to own a navy bag like the first one. Mine was made in 2007 and had the style number F10906. Yours may or may not be the same bag.
> 
> In order for us to identify your bags, we need creed pictures, or at least the numbers.




Oh duh. Here they are! 
First bag:



Second bag:



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

sugarbump said:


> Oh duh. Here they are!
> First bag:
> View attachment 2508592
> 
> 
> Second bag:
> View attachment 2508593
> 
> 
> Thanks!


These are both made for factory bags. I don't have these in my files. The first one is the same as mine, made in 2007. It's a signature hobo but I don't know the official name. The second one was made in 2009 and was probably called Hampton signature flap.


----------



## sugarbump

whateve said:


> These are both made for factory bags. I don't have these in my files. The first one is the same as mine, made in 2007. It's a signature hobo but I don't know the official name. The second one was made in 2009 and was probably called Hampton signature flap.




Thanks so much! I was starting to feel like they were unidentified children floating around the house, haha


----------



## whateve

sugarbump said:


> Thanks so much! I was starting to feel like they were unidentified children floating around the house, haha


You're welcome!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this listed correctly, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121273145245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this listed correctly, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121273145245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Coach's name is Gramercy North-South Satchel.


----------



## Ishop4me

Hello Ms.Hyacinth Take a look at these photos and tell me what is wrong. It's not authentic-I'm grrrrrr. I know this isn't the right place to post this but I just felt like I needed to share-an I've been burned. Wanted to remind everyone-do your homework. I purchased this without looking at the creed........


----------



## Ishop4me

Ishop4me said:


> Hello Ms.Hyacinth Take a look at these photos and tell me what is wrong. It's not authentic-I'm grrrrrr. I know this isn't the right place to post this but I just felt like I needed to share-an I've been burned. Wanted to remind everyone-do your homework. I purchased this without looking at the creed........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510465
> View attachment 2510466
> View attachment 2510467
> View attachment 2510468
> View attachment 2510469
> View attachment 2510470
> View attachment 2510471
> View attachment 2510472
> View attachment 2510473






The creed:-/


----------



## Hyacinth

Ishop4me said:


> The creed:-/
> 
> View attachment 2510482



Wait for more opinions. I'm not familiar with the style and the others that come up in Ebay search aren't any help. Please double check the serial number to see if it actually ends in -14561.

In the future, please authenticate at the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping.


----------



## whateve

Ishop4me said:


> The creed:-/
> 
> View attachment 2510482





Hyacinth said:


> Wait for more opinions. I'm not familiar with the style and the others that come up in Ebay search aren't any help. Please double check the serial number to see if it actually ends in -14561.
> 
> In the future, please authenticate at the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping.


Very odd. I don't see anything wrong with it besides the creed. The style number should be 17941. I think it could have been a sample bag, made before these went into production. Of course, there is no way to prove that unless it came with some kind of documentation.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this listed correctly, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121273145245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


It looks a lot like the new Madeline.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Very odd. I don't see anything wrong with it besides the creed. The style number should be 17941. I think it could have been a sample bag, made before these went into production. Of course, there is no way to prove that unless it came with some kind of documentation.



Or possibly one of the Philippine-made fakes that often get the serial number wrong. But either one may be impossible to prove.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this listed correctly, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121273145245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





whateve said:


> It looks a lot like the new Madeline.



If you look really closely you can see the Gramercy leather texture, which does look a lot like a Saffiano style. Coach isn't ashamed to copy from itself.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> If you look really closely you can see the Gramercy leather texture, which does look a lot like a Saffiano style. Coach isn't ashamed to copy from itself.


It's better than copying someone else!


----------



## Ishop4me

whateve said:


> Very odd. I don't see anything wrong with it besides the creed. The style number should be 17941. I think it could have been a sample bag, made before these went into production. Of course, there is no way to prove that unless it came with some kind of documentation.




Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a fake-it's PreOwned and I purchased it locally for $50. Of course this is one I had been looking for and watching one identical to it on Ebay. Everything looked good right down to the Poppy tag. I asked her for the number inside and ........ She said she was at work and could get it when she got home. I thought it all looked good-told her it was fine-I didn't need it...... Not really trying to Authenticate it-it's counterfeit -my girls are carrying their Barbies around in it. I just wanted to vent somewhere and Both of you know your Coach very well. I've learned quite a bit from Hyacinth-but apparently I need to keep learning  thanks again! I think you both are awesome!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Coach's name is Gramercy North-South Satchel.


 


whateve said:


> It looks a lot like the new Madeline.


 
Thanks Hyacinth and Whateve.  I like it but it looks beter in the catalogue pics!



Hyacinth said:


> If you look really closely you can see the Gramercy leather texture, which does look a lot like a Saffiano style. Coach isn't ashamed to copy from itself.


 


whateve said:


> It's better than copying someone else!


 
Some quotable quotes re copying:

"_Originality is nothing but judicious imitation" Voltaire_
_"Creativity is knowing how to hide your sources" Albert Einstein_
_"It's better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation" Herman Melville_
_"Originality is undetected plagiarism" William Ralph Hinge_


----------



## whateve

Ishop4me said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a fake-it's PreOwned and I purchased it locally for $50. Of course this is one I had been looking for and watching one identical to it on Ebay. Everything looked good right down to the Poppy tag. I asked her for the number inside and ........ She said she was at work and could get it when she got home. I thought it all looked good-told her it was fine-I didn't need it...... Not really trying to Authenticate it-it's counterfeit -my girls are carrying their Barbies around in it. I just wanted to vent somewhere and Both of you know your Coach very well. I've learned quite a bit from Hyacinth-but apparently I need to keep learning  thanks again! I think you both are awesome!!


You're welcome! Anyone would have been fooled unless they had the style number memorized.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth and Whateve.  I like it but it looks beter in the catalogue pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some quotable quotes re copying:
> 
> "_Originality is nothing but judicious imitation" Voltaire_
> _"Creativity is knowing how to hide your sources" Albert Einstein_
> _"It's better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation" Herman Melville_
> _"Originality is undetected plagiarism" William Ralph Hinge_


I've never gotten or seen a Gramercy IRL but I've seen a lot of them on ebay that look beat up. I don't think the textured leather on these is as hearty as on the Madisons or Sheridans. I've been afraid to buy one.

I love the quotes!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> Hello Ms.Hyacinth Take a look at these photos and tell me what is wrong. It's not authentic-I'm grrrrrr. I know this isn't the right place to post this but I just felt like I needed to share-an I've been burned. Wanted to remind everyone-do your homework. I purchased this without looking at the creed........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510465
> View attachment 2510466
> View attachment 2510467
> View attachment 2510468
> View attachment 2510469
> View attachment 2510470
> View attachment 2510471
> View attachment 2510472
> View attachment 2510473





Ishop4me said:


> The creed:-/
> 
> View attachment 2510482





Hyacinth said:


> Wait for more opinions. I'm not familiar with the style and the others that come up in Ebay search aren't any help. Please double check the serial number to see if it actually ends in -14561.
> 
> In the future, please authenticate at the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping.





whateve said:


> Very odd. I don't see anything wrong with it besides the creed. The style number should be 17941. I think it could have been a sample bag, made before these went into production. Of course, there is no way to prove that unless it came with some kind of documentation.





Hyacinth said:


> Or possibly one of the Philippine-made fakes that often get the serial number wrong. But either one may be impossible to prove.





Ishop4me said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a fake-it's PreOwned and I purchased it locally for $50. Of course this is one I had been looking for and watching one identical to it on Ebay. Everything looked good right down to the Poppy tag. I asked her for the number inside and ........ She said she was at work and could get it when she got home. I thought it all looked good-told her it was fine-I didn't need it...... Not really trying to Authenticate it-it's counterfeit -my girls are carrying their Barbies around in it. I just wanted to vent somewhere and Both of you know your Coach very well. I've learned quite a bit from Hyacinth-but apparently I need to keep learning  thanks again! I think you both are awesome!!


Without seeing more pictures, I'm not totally convinced it's fake, unless it's one of the Filippino bags we've seen. Of course, I do agree that the serial number is incorrect for the style, though.

May I ask where you're located? Did she tell you where she purchased it?


----------



## ledobe

Hyacinth said:


> If you look really closely you can see the Gramercy leather texture, which does look a lot like a Saffiano style. Coach isn't ashamed to copy from itself.



Woot! Thanks for posting pix catalog pic of my powder blue N-S satchel!  

I've been saying the safiano looks like the Gramercy texture since they previewed it. Worked out well for me because it helped keep me from spending any money on the new styles!


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I've never gotten or seen a Gramercy IRL but I've seen a lot of them on ebay that look beat up. I don't think the textured leather on these is as hearty as on the Madisons or Sheridans. I've been afraid to buy one.
> 
> I love the quotes!


 
I was lucky with mine they are in good shape.  I have the n/s and small satchel in black also. The powder blue has some flaws. Mostly it was just pretty dirty and it cleaned up ok, butdon't think there is anyway to really fix flaws in this style like the wrinkles on the side or surface scratches.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> The creed:-/
> 
> View attachment 2510482





Hyacinth said:


> Wait for more opinions. I'm not familiar with the style and the others that come up in Ebay search aren't any help. Please double check the serial number to see if it actually ends in -14561.
> 
> In the future, please authenticate at the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping.





whateve said:


> Very odd. I don't see anything wrong with it besides the creed. The style number should be 17941. I think it could have been a sample bag, made before these went into production. Of course, there is no way to prove that unless it came with some kind of documentation.





Hyacinth said:


> Or possibly one of the Philippine-made fakes that often get the serial number wrong. But either one may be impossible to prove.





Ishop4me said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a fake-it's PreOwned and I purchased it locally for $50. Of course this is one I had been looking for and watching one identical to it on Ebay. Everything looked good right down to the Poppy tag. I asked her for the number inside and ........ She said she was at work and could get it when she got home. I thought it all looked good-told her it was fine-I didn't need it...... Not really trying to Authenticate it-it's counterfeit -my girls are carrying their Barbies around in it. I just wanted to vent somewhere and Both of you know your Coach very well. I've learned quite a bit from Hyacinth-but apparently I need to keep learning  thanks again! I think you both are awesome!!





whateve said:


> You're welcome! Anyone would have been fooled unless they had the style number memorized.



In October, you posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-483.html#post25603789

and asked about this bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Is that one ^^^ your purchase in January? Or did you not buy the one you'd asked about in October. Did that seller ever send the creed picture as requested here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-483.html#post25605332

I'm curious whether that bag might have had the wrong style number too.

I wish the other listings showed creeds. I couldn't find a single creed pic either listed or google images.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> In October, you posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-483.html#post25603789
> 
> and asked about this bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Is that one ^^^ your purchase in January? Or did you not buy the one you'd asked about in October. Did that seller ever send the creed picture as requested here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-483.html#post25605332
> 
> I'm curious whether that bag might have had the wrong style number too.
> 
> I wish the other listings showed creeds. I couldn't find a single creed pic either listed or google images.


These have creed pictures but they are almost impossible to read since it is patent. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-F1169...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> These have creed pictures but they are almost impossible to read since it is patent. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-F1169...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I saw those listings last night. They were useless!

Coach could have goofed but without good pictures, it's impossible to know for sure. 

There's nothing else in the pictures posted by the buyer to indicate that the bag is fake. But I certainly do understand her concern.


----------



## Ishop4me

The one I asked about in October was the one I had been wanting and watching on Ebay-but never purchased. I actually forgot about it until this one came up locally at a fantastic price. Everything looked good compared to other ones I'd found online. I was a bit iffy about it after I had picked it up as I noticed the rings on the handles weren't complete circles- I googled the style number and a Poppy came up but not the same bag. I did go back and look at the one I'd asked about and everything looks the same as the one I purchased even the rings-Except this one is missing a shoulder strap and the heart Hangtag. I'm located in North Carolina-outside of a Military town with very transient people -some have been stationed in other countries-which makes me think-counterfeit. Im good at spotting the counterfeits (but still have trouble with the vintage ones) I'm pretty sure someone along the Coach chain would have caught a style number mistake before it left  the store. I've sent her a message asking where she purchased it from but haven't received a response. I'm chalking it up to experience. Thank ALL of you for your time and your knowledge-this has been an interesting lesson.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> The one I asked about in October was the one I had been wanting and watching on Ebay-but never purchased. I actually forgot about it until this one came up locally at a fantastic price. Everything looked good compared to other ones I'd found online. I was a bit iffy about it after I had picked it up as I noticed the rings on the handles weren't complete circles- I googled the style number and a Poppy came up but not the same bag. I did go back and look at the one I'd asked about and everything looks the same as the one I purchased even the rings-Except this one is missing a shoulder strap and the heart Hangtag. I'm located in North Carolina-outside of a Military town with very transient people -some have been stationed in other countries-which makes me think-counterfeit. Im good at spotting the counterfeits (but still have trouble with the vintage ones) I'm pretty sure someone along the Coach chain would have caught a style number mistake before it left  the store. I've sent her a message asking where she purchased it from but haven't received a response. I'm chalking it up to experience. Thank ALL of you for your time and your knowledge-this has been an interesting lesson.


It might be fake but without another to compare and check to see whether a whole batch may have had incorrect style stamps, we can't know. 

As for the missing strap and hangtag, removable and replaceable items can't be used to determine authenticity. I've seen fakes with authentic hangtags and authentic bags with fake hangtags and non-Coach straps. 

I sure wish some of the listings had good creed photos.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Flatiron, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7cf971e6


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Roswell, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-B...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8bf8c0b9


----------



## Rexyrip

Can someone please help me identify this bag? Anyone know what it might be worth?  I believe its from 2007. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Hyacinth

Rexyrip said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? Anyone know what it might be worth?  I believe its from 2007. Thanks for all the help



Try asking at the Chanel forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Roswell, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-B...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8bf8c0b9



It certainly is!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Flatiron, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7cf971e6



It's trying to be a Flatiron, but I'm not sure if it's genuine. That line was sometimes faked, in fact there's a fake in Completeds for a 4177 with a J4K- prefix and the Flatirons weren't made any time close to 1994.

The creed on the one you asked about isn't the same as on the fake one. But it's the only one I've found so far with a D plant code AND the fonts don't match the other serial numbers from the D plant in 1997 or from the later months of 1996. The Coach logo above the creed also is in the older "fat" font which had already been replaced at least a year before by the newer thinner logo font.

I don't advide bidding on it but haven't found a genuine serial with the same prefix that would prove it fake. It may still be ok but I just can't verify it. IF it's genuine it would be a Flatiron Zip.


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Flatiron, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7cf971e6





Hyacinth said:


> It's trying to be a Flatiron, but I'm not sure if it's genuine. That line was sometimes faked, in fact there's a fake in Completeds for a 4177 with a J4K- prefix and the Flatirons weren't made any time close to 1994.
> 
> The creed on the one you asked about isn't the same as on the fake one. But it's the only one I've found so far with a D plant code AND the fonts don't match the other serial numbers from the D plant in 1997 or from the later months of 1996. The Coach logo above the creed also is in the older "fat" font which had already been replaced at least a year before by the newer thinner logo font.
> 
> I don't advide bidding on it but haven't found a genuine serial with the same prefix that would prove it fake. It may still be ok but I just can't verify it. IF it's genuine it would be a Flatiron Zip.



Hyacinth is considerably more skilled in authenticating classic bags but I was going to comment anyway that the font and imprinting on the listing from seller  intuuit56 looked off. 

The whole creed looks funny, including stamping borders, fonts and the lining doesn't look like the right fabric. 

I did find what I believe to be a genuine B7D creed. It's very different from the wannabe flatiron.

Here is  intuuit56's:






And the following is from a current listing:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hyacinth is considerably more skilled in authenticating classic bags but I was going to comment anyway that the font and imprinting on the listing from seller  intuuit56 looked off.
> 
> The whole creed looks funny, including stamping borders, fonts and the lining doesn't look like the right fabric.
> 
> I did find what I believe to be a genuine B7D creed. It's very different from the wannabe flatiron.
> 
> Here is  intuuit56's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the following is from a current listing:


I agree, I wouldn't go near a bag with that thick font.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Hyacinth is considerably more skilled in authenticating classic bags but I was going to comment anyway that the font and imprinting on the listing from seller  intuuit56 looked off.
> 
> The whole creed looks funny, including stamping borders, fonts and the lining doesn't look like the right fabric.
> 
> I did find what I believe to be a genuine B7D creed. It's very different from the wannabe flatiron.
> 
> Here is  intuuit56's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the following is from a current listing:



Yep, and I've found a few others from months on either side of February 1997. The one thing that makes me hesitate to say it's fake is that the questionable creed is the only stamping I can find that's stamped onto a patch sewn onto a lining instead of just onto the inside pocket. I really don't know if the stamps for the 2 processes would have been different or not but can't say real or fake with any certainty. 

The unusually thick font of the serial digits is also a problem, along with the older style logo. And having a good idea of what the older stamping mechanism looked like at least for the pre-1994 bags, I wonder if they might have gone to a new and more compact design when they started stamping on patches instead of pockets. Check out the creed stamper from 1987, it almost looks like a small hydraulic press:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, and I've found a few others from months on either side of February 1997. The one thing that makes me hesitate to say it's fake is that the questionable creed is the only stamping I can find that's stamped onto a patch sewn onto a lining instead of just onto the inside pocket. I really don't know if the stamps for the 2 processes would have been different or not but can't say real or fake with any certainty.
> 
> The unusually thick font of the serial digits is also a problem, along with the older style logo. And having a good idea of what the older stamping mechanism looked like at least for the pre-1994 bags, I wonder if they might have gone to a new and more compact design when they started stamping on patches instead of pockets. Check out the creed stamper from 1987, it almost looks like a small hydraulic press:


Interesting! I wonder if they used the same type of stamper when they made the glued-in serial numbers and then just cut them out afterwards.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Interesting! I wonder if they used the same type of stamper when they made the glued-in serial numbers and then just cut them out afterwards.



It's hard to say, that's the only photo I'v_e _been able to find.


----------



## whateve

This looks like it is part of the Lightweights line but I don't recall ever seeing it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251456700541&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> This looks like it is part of the Lightweights line but I don't recall ever seeing it.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251456700541&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160



I think someone asked about it before. It's a lot like a Flight Bag except for the longer straps, no removeable shoulder strap, and a different kind of base. I still can't find it.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I think someone asked about it before. It's a lot like a Flight Bag except for the longer straps, no removeable shoulder strap, and a different kind of base. I still can't find it.


Thanks. They did make a version of the flight bag with longer straps instead of the separate shoulder strap but it was made out of the same kind of leather as the flight bag. The way those strips of leather with the rings go all the way to the bottom of the bag remind me of the soft satchel. So maybe this is a Lightweights Flight bag.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It certainly is!



Very nice, and sooo tempting, but I really want a red one!



Hyacinth said:


> It's trying to be a Flatiron, but I'm not sure if it's genuine. That line was sometimes faked, in fact there's a fake in Completeds for a 4177 with a J4K- prefix and the Flatirons weren't made any time close to 1994.
> 
> The creed on the one you asked about isn't the same as on the fake one. But it's the only one I've found so far with a D plant code AND the fonts don't match the other serial numbers from the D plant in 1997 or from the later months of 1996. The Coach logo above the creed also is in the older "fat" font which had already been replaced at least a year before by the newer thinner logo font.
> 
> I don't advide bidding on it but haven't found a genuine serial with the same prefix that would prove it fake. It may still be ok but I just can't verify it. IF it's genuine it would be a Flatiron Zip.





BeenBurned said:


> Hyacinth is considerably more skilled in authenticating classic bags but I was going to comment anyway that the font and imprinting on the listing from seller  intuuit56 looked off.
> 
> The whole creed looks funny, including stamping borders, fonts and the lining doesn't look like the right fabric.
> 
> I did find what I believe to be a genuine B7D creed. It's very different from the wannabe flatiron.
> 
> Here is  intuuit56's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the following is from a current listing:





whateve said:


> I agree, I wouldn't go near a bag with that thick font.



Thanks everyone. I will heed your advice.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Very nice, and sooo tempting, but I really want a red one!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I will heed your advice.


You're welcome! The green Roswell is really pretty too.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome! The green Roswell is really pretty too.


Ooh! Do you have one? If so could you post a pic, please?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Ooh! Do you have one? If so could you post a pic, please?


Here it is! I love the contrast of the green with the trim.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Here it is! I love the contrast of the green with the trim.



That's such a gorgeous bag, love the color!


----------



## JOODLZ

whateve said:


> Here it is! I love the contrast of the green with the trim.



I wonder if these were sold originally in a specific region...like the northern states. I've still never seen one, but would certainly love to


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Here it is! I love the contrast of the green with the trim.


Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of Dooney & Bourke AWL but richer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Here it is! I love the contrast of the green with the trim.





Two.time.bags said:


> Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of Dooney & Bourke AWL but richer.


It's very similar to Dooney's Norfolk:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That's such a gorgeous bag, love the color!





Two.time.bags said:


> Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of Dooney & Bourke AWL but richer.


Thank you! This is my favorite Sheridan and my favorite Sheridan color.


----------



## carinas

I was lucky enough to find a Classic Leather Shoulder Bag #17994 (looks like Penny) in Lime at my local outlet. Now, the care card says that it is made of burnished leather and site says that it is Retro Glove Tan leather.
So is there any difference between the two leathers as far as cleaning and conditioning (if at all) and do these two leathers age differently? 
Could I use Apple Guard on it? TIA


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> It's very similar to Dooney's Norfolk:
> 
> I like D&B too.  Who copied who?
> 
> 
> 
> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is my favorite Sheridan and my favorite Sheridan color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though you were a red gal?
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> I was lucky enough to find a Classic Leather Shoulder Bag #17994 (looks like Penny) in Lime at my local outlet. Now, the care card says that it is made of burnished leather and site says that it is Retro Glove Tan leather.
> So is there any difference between the two leathers as far as cleaning and conditioning (if at all) and do these two leathers age differently?
> Could I use Apple Guard on it? TIA


I don't think there is a difference in how you care for it. The burnished leather is supposed to look aged. I think Apple Guard will work for whichever it is.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> I don't think there is a difference in how you care for it. The burnished leather is supposed to look aged. I think Apple Guard will work for whichever it is.



Thank You, Whateve! I'll treat it with Apple conditioner and Apple Guard.
Leather definitely doesn't look aged, maybe there was a wrong care card included...


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> BeenBurned said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very similar to Dooney's Norfolk:
> 
> I like D&B too.  Who copied who?
> 
> 
> 
> I though you were a red gal?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coach copied Dooney. Dooney was making bags with this kind of leather in the 80s. I don't know when they came out with the domed satchel shape. I really admire the quality of the Dooney bags. They were using solid brass hardware into the 90s, long after Coach quit. I have a Dooney large surrey and it is super nice.
> 
> I love Coach red glove-tanned leather, but on the two tone Sheridans, I love the contrast between the tan trim and the green. I like the black too. I think it because those two colors really bring out the red tones in the tan. And I already have too many red bags!
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> Thank You, Whateve! I'll treat it with Apple conditioner and Apple Guard.
> Leather definitely doesn't look aged, maybe there was a wrong care card included...


That's what I was thinking. I don't think I would want lime to be aged.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coach copied Dooney. Dooney was making bags with this kind of leather in the 80s. I don't know when they came out with the domed satchel shape. I really admire the quality of the Dooney bags. They were using solid brass hardware into the 90s, long after Coach quit. I have a Dooney large surrey and it is super nice.
> 
> I love Coach red glove-tanned leather, but on the two tone Sheridans, I love the contrast between the tan trim and the green. I like the black too. I think it because those two colors really bring out the red tones in the tan. And I already have too many red bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some stunning D&B's.  It's probably my favourite brand after Coach but I sold them all to pay for my Coach bags!
> 
> I agree that the contrasting tan does look better with green and black, but can you really ever have too many red bags?!
Click to expand...


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coach copied Dooney. Dooney was making bags with this kind of leather in the 80s. I don't know when they came out with the domed satchel shape. I really admire the quality of the Dooney bags. They were using solid brass hardware into the 90s, long after Coach quit. I have a Dooney large surrey and it is super nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever designer bag was the Dooney Norfolk Satchel in british tan AWL...my husband gave it to me in the mid 80's.  I had it until a couple of months ago.  I didn't want to sell it but it was just too heavy for me to carry now.  Some days I still miss it...it still looked great and I know I carried it every day for at least two years or more.  LOL  I still like Dooney though.
Click to expand...


----------



## katandpat

Hi everyone!
I'm new here and even newer to coach purses. I bought won this Coach purse on e-bay recently and and did not realize that it is a "mini" coach purse. The leather is soft and supple and a really beautiful brown-cognac with just enough minimal wear/ patina on it that it has that boho vibe I was looking for: graucho:... I was just expecting a larger bag in the mail when I received it. My question to you all you wonderful experts that you are out there... any idea it this is the real deal? The quality of the leather is beautiful, soft and supple and the zipper is unusually fine quality that I've never seen in a bag... I noticed however that there is NO number on the Creed. Does this mean I have a fake on my hands? Any help with any info would really help! Thank you so much in advance! https://www.etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## whateve

katandpat said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and even newer to coach purses. I bought won this Coach purse on e-bay recently and and did not realize that it is a "mini" coach purse. The leather is soft and supple and a really beautiful brown-cognac with just enough minimal wear/ patina on it that it has that boho vibe I was looking for: graucho:... I was just expecting a larger bag in the mail when I received it. My question to you all you wonderful experts that you are out there... any idea it this is the real deal? The quality of the leather is beautiful, soft and supple and the zipper is unusually fine quality that I've never seen in a bag... I noticed however that there is NO number on the Creed. Does this mean I have a fake on my hands? Any help with any info would really help! Thank you so much in advance! https://www.etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_9


The link you posted is not the bag you bought. We need to see pictures or a link to the listing of the bag you bought. Smaller bags often don't have a number. Post your information in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html
Read the first post to see what information we need.


----------



## whateve

We've always said that Coach never used silver hardware before 1997, but then I found these two.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321179596714

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261408524325

comments?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> We've always said that Coach never used silver hardware before 1997, but then I found these two.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321179596714
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261408524325
> 
> comments?



The seller lists the metal color of the first Retro Lindy as brass or gold, and the catalog says it has a gold-plated steel frame. So either the color is photographing as silver or the plating has worn off and the steel is showing through


----------



## Two.time.bags

Just confirming that all Sonoma bags have a 49 at the start of the style number?  

If so what is this one, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-So...9ijPl5OyLji1%2FYJUUWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Tenny

Two.time.bags said:


> Just confirming that all Sonoma bags have a 49 at the start of the style number?
> 
> If so what is this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-So...9ijPl5OyLji1%2FYJUUWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I do believe that's called a HUDSON LUNCH TOTE.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The seller lists the metal color of the first Retro Lindy as brass or gold, and the catalog says it has a gold-plated steel frame. So either the color is photographing as silver or the plating has worn off and the steel is showing through


Thanks. I just noticed that she posted that in the listing, but when I asked her about it, she told me it was silver. It just looks so shiny that I didn't expect it to be the undercoat. Maybe the gold-plating doesn't hold up like brass. In the second listing, I think I see some gold around the kisslocks and loops, which indicates you are right.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Thanks. I just noticed that she posted that in the listing, but when I asked her about it, she told me it was silver. It just looks so shiny that I didn't expect it to be the undercoat. Maybe the gold-plating doesn't hold up like brass. In the second listing, I think I see some gold around the kisslocks and loops, which indicates you are right.





I just checked my new really old bag and when I look at the kiss lock closed, I see a gleam of brass/gold but the kiss lock looks silver when I look closely at it.  My guess is that it was plated at one time and the plating wore off.
a

I have a question about the vintage kiss lock totes.  Some have shiny metal kiss locks and others have a leather covered kiss lock.  Are they just different styles from the same time period or are the leather covered kiss locks older?  Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I just checked my new really old bag and when I look at the kiss lock closed, I see a gleam of brass/gold but the kiss lock looks silver when I look closely at it.  My guess is that it was plated at one time and the plating wore off.
> a
> 
> I have a question about the vintage kiss lock totes.  Some have shiny metal kiss locks and others have a leather covered kiss lock.  Are they just different styles from the same time period or are the leather covered kiss locks older?  Any info is always appreciated.


The leather covered ones are newer. The really old, pre-creed kisslocks are brass-plated metal.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Tenny said:


> I do believe that's called a HUDSON LUNCH TOTE.


Thanks Tenny


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> The leather covered ones are newer. The really old, pre-creed kisslocks are brass-plated metal.



Thanks, Whateve!  I love the leather covering.  Not sure of the exact age of mine but it has a glued in strip with the registration number so it's up there.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  I love the leather covering.  Not sure of the exact age of mine but it has a glued in strip with the registration number so it's up there.


You're welcome. I love the leather covering too.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Just confirming that all Sonoma bags have a 49 at the start of the style number?
> 
> If so what is this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-So...9ijPl5OyLji1%2FYJUUWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



No, there were maybe three styles that started with -43. And not all bags with striped linings and pebbled leather were Sonomas. Like Tenny said, that one is a Hudson.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> No, there were maybe three styles that started with -43. And not all bags with striped linings and pebbled leather were Sonomas. Like Tenny said, that one is a Hudson.


Thanks Hyacinth. I have seen some without the lining and others like this that have similar texture to the full grain Sonomas but aren't Sonomas.


----------



## Cameochi

I am hoping someone can ID this bag for me. I love the drawstring under the flap. Here are the listed measurements: Approx measurement: 10.5 (L) 9 (H) 3 (W). Any assistance is always appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I am hoping someone can ID this bag for me. I love the drawstring under the flap. Here are the listed measurements: Approx measurement: 10.5&#8221; (L) 9&#8221; (H) 3&#8221; (W). Any assistance is always appreciated.


It's a Lightweights shoulder bag #4050.

ETA: I think it might be overstuffed in the photo. Usually the flap hangs down a little lower.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It's a Lightweights shoulder bag #4050.




Wow!  That was quick!  Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Wow!  That was quick!  Thanks so much.


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

I came across this listing and would love your comments and an ID.  It has a metal framed kiss lock purse but the straps are very narrow and detachable.  The hardware is silver colored so my guess is that the plating wore off.  Here is the listing so you can see all of the photos.  The seller states it is pre-creed.  Any info is always appreciated.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121282279036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I came across this listing and would love your comments and an ID.  It has a metal framed kiss lock purse but the straps are very narrow and detachable.  The hardware is silver colored so my guess is that the plating wore off.  Here is the listing so you can see all of the photos.  The seller states it is pre-creed.  Any info is always appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121282279036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I find the listing extremely confusing. The seller mentions the Bs on the hinges and the Coach imprint but doesn't show any pictures of them. The strap in the first picture looks like a brass basic dogleash, but picture 5 shows an entirely different type of clip in more of a silver color. The grommets look brass. I don't think either the grommets or the strap, whichever one you end up getting, are original to the bag. And you are right, it would have been brass plated.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I find the listing extremely confusing. The seller mentions the Bs on the hinges and the Coach imprint but doesn't show any pictures of them. The strap in the first picture looks like a brass basic dogleash, but picture 5 shows an entirely different type of clip in more of a silver color. The grommets look brass. I don't think either the grommets or the strap, whichever one you end up getting, are original to the bag. And you are right, it would have been brass plated.





Thanks, Whateve.  I saw exactly the same things.  I think the bag may be legitimate but the strap is a replacement.  The grommets could be a replacement too.  She also does not show the inside of the bag would at least have "Coach" in it.  I am going to ask her about and see what she says.  


On another note, I picked up a navy blue Sheridan Savannah last night for $12.99.  No one else bid on it.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I find the listing extremely confusing. The seller mentions the Bs on the hinges and the Coach imprint but doesn't show any pictures of them. The strap in the first picture looks like a brass basic dogleash, but picture 5 shows an entirely different type of clip in more of a silver color. The grommets look brass. I don't think either the grommets or the strap, whichever one you end up getting, are original to the bag. And you are right, it would have been brass plated.


Hi again, Whateve,


I just found this listing for the same style of bag and this seller is well known.  The strap and grommets appear to be the same as the other one I found.  What do you think?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7c363169


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I saw exactly the same things.  I think the bag may be legitimate but the strap is a replacement.  The grommets could be a replacement too.  She also does not show the inside of the bag would at least have "Coach" in it.  I am going to ask her about and see what she says.
> 
> 
> On another note, I picked up a navy blue Sheridan Savannah last night for $12.99.  No one else bid on it.


so jealous of the Savannah!


Cameochi said:


> Hi again, Whateve,
> 
> 
> I just found this listing for the same style of bag and this seller is well known.  The strap and grommets appear to be the same as the other one I found.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7c363169


I think that Little Miss Muffet makes a good case for the strap, but on hers you can clearly see the brass and it seems to be a better fit with the grommet. The one in the other listing looks the same on the clasp part but looks different on the part that attaches it to the strap. I can't tell if it is just the angle but it looks like there is a round part right in the middle that I don't see on Little Miss Muffet's. I think the pictures are just so bad that you can't tell what you'll get. Maybe she'll send you some better pictures.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> so jealous of the Savannah!
> 
> I think that Little Miss Muffet makes a good case for the strap, but on hers you can clearly see the brass and it seems to be a better fit with the grommet. The one in the other listing looks the same on the clasp part but looks different on the part that attaches it to the strap. I can't tell if it is just the angle but it looks like there is a round part right in the middle that I don't see on Little Miss Muffet's. I think the pictures are just so bad that you can't tell what you'll get. Maybe she'll send you some better pictures.


Thanks, Whateve!  The Savannah will need a bit of work but I think it will be nice when it's done.  I bought that old lightweight bag too.  


No, I am not an addict.  I can stop anytime I want.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I find the listing extremely confusing. The seller mentions the Bs on the hinges and the Coach imprint but doesn't show any pictures of them. The strap in the first picture looks like a brass basic dogleash, but picture 5 shows an entirely different type of clip in more of a silver color. The grommets look brass. I don't think either the grommets or the strap, whichever one you end up getting, are original to the bag. And you are right, it would have been brass plated.



The B stamped on the hinges has nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin anyway, it's the logo for Branson Manufacturing who made the hardware.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> The B stamped on the hinges has nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin anyway, it's the logo for Branson Manufacturing who made the hardware.



Thanks, Hyacinth!  She did respond to my email but would you (anyone, everyone) please look at the bottom photos?  She said she originally had two bags for sale.  The first bag clearly has a metal rimmed kisslock but even after blowing up photos of the second bag, I cannot tell if it is leather covered or metal.  It appears blue on one side and silver on the other.  I am sure the light plays a role.  Also, do you have any idea when the second bag was made?  Thanks as always!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Hyacinth!  She did respond to my email but would you (anyone, everyone) please look at the bottom photos?  She said she originally had two bags for sale.  The first bag clearly has a metal rimmed kisslock but even after blowing up photos of the second bag, I cannot tell if it is leather covered or metal.  It appears blue on one side and silver on the other.  I am sure the light plays a role.  Also, do you have any idea when the second bag was made?  Thanks as always!


Why didn't she answer your question? It almost looks painted blue. It could be a reflection or it could be leather covered. I can't tell. Why would she combine photos of two different bags? Is she intentionally trying to confuse her buyers?


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Hyacinth!  She did respond to my email but would you (anyone, everyone) please look at the bottom photos?  She said she originally had two bags for sale.  The first bag clearly has a metal rimmed kisslock but even after blowing up photos of the second bag, I cannot tell if it is leather covered or metal.  It appears blue on one side and silver on the other.  I am sure the light plays a role.  Also, do you have any idea when the second bag was made?  Thanks as always!




Update:  I heard back from the seller and the kisslock frame is metal.  She said it lost some of its sheen over the years.  I can probably fix that.  She also mentioned the Bonnie Cashin Bs.  I didn't go there.  I will file that with the YKK zipper thing.  I checked my bags here and only one has a YKK zipper.  All the rest at Talon which is a name I know well as my father was in textiles and they made high end fabric and some clothing.  They almost always used Talon zippers as they were well made and durable.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Why didn't she answer your question? It almost looks painted blue. It could be a reflection or it could be leather covered. I can't tell. Why would she combine photos of two different bags? Is she intentionally trying to confuse her buyers?



My thought exactly!  It does look painted blue.  The seller has been on eBay for a long time and seems honest enough.  Have to watch out for those Bs though.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> My thought exactly!  It does look painted blue.  The seller has been on eBay for a long time and seems honest enough.  Have to watch out for those Bs though.


Did she ever provide a picture of the Coach stamp?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Did she ever provide a picture of the Coach stamp?





There is no creed but there is a Coach logo inside of the bag.  She did state that in the description.  I was confused because she posted two nearly identical bags at the same time.  I caved and bought it as there were 43 watchers and the bid was going up with two days to go.  The price is fairly reasonable and free shipping for the old kisslocks but it is the most I've spent on a bag so far.  I ended up getting the tan one for under thirty!  The cobbler said it is a steal so I figure it sort of balances out.  At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello again.  I just found another bag that needs to be correctly identified.  It is 10" wide, 9.5" tall and 2" deep. I really like the arched top.  Would someone please tell me the correct style number and name?  Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello again.  I just found another bag that needs to be correctly identified.  It is 10" wide, 9.5" tall and 2" deep. I really like the arched top.  Would someone please tell me the correct style number and name?  Thanks!!


It's 9854 Carlyle bag from around 1990.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> There is no creed but there is a Coach logo inside of the bag.  She did state that in the description.  I was confused because she posted two nearly identical bags at the same time.  I caved and bought it as there were 43 watchers and the bid was going up with two days to go.  The price is fairly reasonable and free shipping for the old kisslocks but it is the most I've spent on a bag so far.  I ended up getting the tan one for under thirty!  The cobbler said it is a steal so I figure it sort of balances out.  At least that's what I'm telling myself.


Congratulations! I'd love to see pictures when you get it.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It's 9854 Carlyle bag from around 1990.





Thanks, Whateve.  Much appreciated!  It's a bit confusing as there is a Madison Carlyle too although they look nothing alike.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  Much appreciated!  It's a bit confusing as there is a Madison Carlyle too although they look nothing alike.


You're welcome. Yes, I was almost going to mention that.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> The B stamped on the hinges has nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin anyway, it's the logo for Branson Manufacturing who made the hardware.


How interesting, but a little disappointing too........


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  The Savannah will need a bit of work but I think it will be nice when it's done.  I bought that old lightweight bag too.
> 
> 
> No, I am not an addict.  I can stop anytime I want.


Can't wait to see the Savannah. Please post an after pic.


----------



## Cameochi

I came across this listing today and it looks pretty neat and the starting price is very low although I suspect that won't last for long.   

It is a triple kiss lock Cashin era (?) bag with rope bound handles. It is listed as leather and vinyl!  Do any of the really old bags have any style number or name?  Here is the link to the one I found. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-BONNI...id=100033&prg=9059&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=281271376431


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I came across this listing today and it looks pretty neat and the starting price is very low although I suspect that won't last for long.
> 
> It is a triple kiss lock Cashin era (?) bag with rope bound handles. It is listed as leather and vinyl!  Do any of the really old bags have any style number or name?  Here is the link to the one I found.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-BONNI...id=100033&prg=9059&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=281271376431


Wow that is cool! It seems to have different 'knobs' on all three kiss locks.

You're right about the low start price. Once you list on TPF .....


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Wow that is cool! It seems to have different 'knobs' on all three kiss locks.
> 
> You're right about the low start price. Once you list on TPF .....



I really like it but I think it will go through the roof.  I noticed the knobs too and the handles are very interesting.  It needs a good cleaning but otherwise it looks to be in great shape.  I want a Lindy someday but I will wait until someone lists one having no idea what they have.  At this point, I have just about all of my wish list completed.  The problem is the list keeps growing.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I really like it but I think it will go through the roof.  I noticed the knobs too and the handles are very interesting.  It needs a good cleaning but otherwise it looks to be in great shape.  I want a Lindy someday but I will wait until someone lists one having no idea what they have.  At this point, I have just about all of my wish list completed.  The problem is the list keeps growing.


So does mine, along with the bills for school fees, power, insurance, petrol .......


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I came across this listing today and it looks pretty neat and the starting price is very low although I suspect that won't last for long.
> 
> It is a triple kiss lock Cashin era (?) bag with rope bound handles. It is listed as leather and vinyl!  Do any of the really old bags have any style number or name?  Here is the link to the one I found.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-BONNI...id=100033&prg=9059&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=281271376431





Two.time.bags said:


> Wow that is cool! It seems to have different 'knobs' on all three kiss locks.
> 
> You're right about the low start price. Once you list on TPF .....


It came up when I was doing a search for Bonnie kisslock so it was already on my watchlist. However, I have major concerns that there is no Coach label or Bonnie Cashin label on the bag anywhere. I don't know how you could prove it was a real Bonnie Cashin. The striped lining is reminiscent of Bonnie designs but isn't the normal pattern we are used to seeing. The kisslocks seem to be all different shapes?


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181334794780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any idea where the seller got the name "Jessica" for this geometric barrel bag?


----------



## Cameochi

I came across this Laurel for sale.  I have a Laurel and it is by no means old enough to be a "Bonnie Cashin" era handbag.  Actually, there are two Laurels posted claiming to be Bonnie Cashin bags.  My Laurel is a 4112.  Was there an earlier edition I am not aware of?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-BON...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d2b18328


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I came across this Laurel for sale.  I have a Laurel and it is by no means old enough to be a "Bonnie Cashin" era handbag.  Actually, there are two Laurels posted claiming to be Bonnie Cashin bags.  My Laurel is a 4112.  Was there an earlier edition I am not aware of?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-BON...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d2b18328


Since the Laurel is part of the Lightweights collection, which wasn't even introduced until the late 80s, there is no way it could be a Bonnie Cashin era. My catalog page for it is from 1991. I think people think it looks more vintage than it is so they make that mistake. We know how sellers always exaggerate the age of their bags.

ETA: I don't think there could have been a Bonnie Cashin that was similar in design because that shape wouldn't have been possible until they started using the lighter leather.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Since the Laurel is part of the Lightweights collection, which wasn't even introduced until the late 80s, there is no way it could be a Bonnie Cashin era. My catalog page for it is from 1991. I think people think it looks more vintage than it is so they make that mistake. We know how sellers always exaggerate the age of their bags.
> 
> ETA: I don't think there could have been a Bonnie Cashin that was similar in design because that shape wouldn't have been possible until they started using the lighter leather.



Thanks, Whateve!  I've also noticed blatant listings of non-Coach bags lately.  The list the brand as Coach and openly state that it's not.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181334794780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Any idea where the seller got the name "Jessica" for this geometric barrel bag?



I've never found an exact name for it, it's just been called a Roll Bag in the photos I've found and by a Coach collector who liked the Geometric styles. "Jessica" doesn't seem to fit with the other names Coach was using for bags during the late 1990s so I'm also wondering where the seller got the name.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  I've also noticed blatant listings of non-Coach bags lately.  The list the brand as Coach and openly state that it's not.



If you've reported them for Keyword Spamming, does Ebay ever remove the listings? It seems like they can't be bothered.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I've never found an exact name for it, it's just been called a Roll Bag in the photos I've found and by a Coach collector who liked the Geometric styles. "Jessica" doesn't seem to fit with the other names Coach was using for bags during the late 1990s so I'm also wondering where the seller got the name.


That's kind of what I thought. It just seemed so specific!


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> That's kind of what I thought. It just seemed so specific!


Here's another "Jessica" listing.  I've never seen this bag listed as "Jessica."

NMA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VTG-J...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdca886c5


----------



## Zuggy

Any ideas on this?  Is it MFF?  THANKS!


----------



## whateve

Zuggy said:


> Any ideas on this?  Is it MFF?  THANKS!


It's a FP Poppy top handle pouch from around 2010 or 2011.

ETA: They made similar ones in different fabrics. I don't know the style number for that one but here are some of the others:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d18c587b0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-P...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461b8407cc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-NEW-P...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2d40e08
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdd12a468
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...151?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecf131dd7


----------



## Zuggy

whateve said:


> It's a FP Poppy top handle pouch from around 2010 or 2011.
> 
> ETA: They made similar ones in different fabrics. I don't know the style number for that one but here are some of the others:



Cool, thanks for that.  By posting those links you actually answered a question that I forgot to ask.  I was wondering if it came with a long strap but none of the listings you posted have the long strap. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...2F0rARqvsiYL8irKP%2F4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Hyacinth said:


> I've never found an exact name for it, it's just been called a Roll Bag in the photos I've found and by a Coach collector who liked the Geometric styles. &quot;Jessica&quot; doesn't seem to fit with the other names Coach was using for bags during the late 1990s so I'm also wondering where the seller got the name.





MRSBWS said:


> Here's another &quot;Jessica&quot; listing.  I've never seen this bag listed as &quot;Jessica.&quot;
> 
> NMA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VTG-J...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdca886c5



  The Quote button isn't working right, sorry...    Calling that # 9043 a Jessica is definitely wrong, it's in the catalog as a Geometric Bag. I can't find any catalog pics for the 9045, but 9044 is a Geometric Clutch.


----------



## whateve

Zuggy said:


> Cool, thanks for that.  By posting those links you actually answered a question that I forgot to ask.  I was wondering if it came with a long strap but none of the listings you posted have the long strap.
> 
> Thanks again!


You're welcome!


----------



## allebella

Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated


----------



## MRSBWS

allebella said:


> Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated


It's the Coach Kristin Pleated Satchel.  It was made for FP (Full Price) and later MFF (Made for Factory.)  Here's a listing for one.

NMA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-KRIST...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e87f04393


----------



## whateve

allebella said:


> Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated


It looks like a Kristin pleated satchel #15339. There was also a fantastic studded version #15360, shown here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Krist...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f31892ee4 (don't buy this one without a lot more pictures to authenticate)
and a python embossed version #15364. Some of the regular leather ones were remade for factory recently.


----------



## Cameochi

Here is my latest acquisition.  The measurements are 11 L x 7.5 H x 6 D.  It is made in the United States.  Do any of the so-called "Speedy Doctor" bags have an actual style number or name?  Curious minds love to know these things.  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Here is my latest acquisition.  The measurements are 11 L x 7.5 H x 6 D.  It is made in the United States.  Do any of the so-called "Speedy Doctor" bags have an actual style number or name?  Curious minds love to know these things.  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


This one is called the Lightweights soft satchel # 4055. Speedy is a registered trademark of Louis Vuitton, so no Coaches are called that. None of them are called doctor bags either. They all have real names!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> This one is called the Lightweights soft satchel # 4055. Speedy is a registered trademark of Louis Vuitton, so no Coaches are called that. None of them are called doctor bags either. They all have real names!




Thanks, Whateve.  I seem to be getting into the Lightweights lately.  Here I go again!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> This one is called the Lightweights soft satchel # 4055. Speedy is a registered trademark of Louis Vuitton, so no Coaches are called that. None of them are called doctor bags either. They all have real names!



Unfortunately, people do not seem to realize that as they are still listed that way on eBay.  


Here is another question.  What is/are the very first handbags produced by Coach?  I know one of the early ones was the stewardess bag because I saw one carried by a stewardess on United Airlines.  She said it was not available to buy and was part of their uniform.  Any info will be most helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> If you've reported them for Keyword Spamming, does Ebay ever remove the listings? It seems like they can't be bothered.



I have not reported them but perhaps I should.  Sometimes it is accidental (or so they say) but I think most of the time it is deliberate.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Unfortunately, people do not seem to realize that as they are still listed that way on eBay.
> 
> 
> Here is another question.  What is/are the very first handbags produced by Coach?  I know one of the early ones was the stewardess bag because I saw one carried by a stewardess on United Airlines.  She said it was not available to buy and was part of their uniform.  Any info will be most helpful and appreciated.


Occasionally, ebay will remove a listing for using the name Speedy in the listing, if the LV vero reports it.

I've never been able to get a completely straight answer on what the very first handbag was. There is a sign up in the Coach archives with a picture of the classic pouch proclaiming it to be the first Coach bag. However, in an article about Lillian Cahn, who was supposedly the one to design the first Coach bag when she convinced her husband to start making them, the first Coach bag was a shopping tote modeled after a paper shopping bag in the early 60s.


----------



## allebella

MRSBWS said:


> It's the Coach Kristin Pleated Satchel.  It was made for FP (Full Price) and later MFF (Made for Factory.)  Here's a listing for one.
> 
> NMA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-KRISTI...item1e87f04393.






whateve said:


> It looks like a Kristin pleated satchel #15339. There was also a fantastic studded version #15360, shown here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Krist...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f31892ee4 (don't buy this one without a lot more pictures to authenticate)
> and a python embossed version #15364. Some of the regular leather ones were remade for factory recently.





Thank you ladies! Very helpful


----------



## Cameochi

I just came across this listing and I have never seen one like it before.  The front clasp reminds me of a Laurel but it is definitely a satchel.  Thanks for any info you can provide. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a35ada898


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I just came across this listing and I have never seen one like it before.  The front clasp reminds me of a Laurel but it is definitely a satchel.  Thanks for any info you can provide.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a35ada898



It's called a Hudson Bag and is from the same period, around 1991. Style number 4113.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I have not reported them but perhaps I should.  Sometimes it is accidental (or so they say) but I think most of the time it is deliberate.



Try to report them if you can. It's definitely against Ebay rules.


----------



## whateve

allebella said:


> Thank you ladies! Very helpful


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Hudson Bag and is from the same period, around 1991. Style number 4113.


Thank you, Hyacinth!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

This is nice.  What's it called, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191079197206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> This is nice.  What's it called, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191079197206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


I hope Hyacinth has a catalog page to show us. I would guess it is a Lexington flap based on the number.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I hope Hyacinth has a catalog page to show us. I would guess it is a Lexington flap based on the number.



Correct. The Lexingtons are often faked, but this one looks ok.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> I hope Hyacinth has a catalog page to show us. I would guess it is a Lexington flap based on the number.





Hyacinth said:


> Correct. The Lexingtons are often faked, but this one looks ok.



Thank you Whateve and Hyacinth. Its a handsome bag. It looks like it could go for a good price.  Seller only ships through GSP - it's so frustrating!  I would much rather bid more than pay higher shipping costs than are necessary.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Correct. The Lexingtons are often faked, but this one looks ok.


thank you!


----------



## Cameochi

I just have a question.  Did the original flap (shoulder) bags come in white?  There is one out there that is in pristine condition in white.  The creed appears to match the bag.  I've attached a couple of photos.  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I just have a question.  Did the original flap (shoulder) bags come in white?  There is one out there that is in pristine condition in white.  The creed appears to match the bag.  I've attached a couple of photos.  Thanks!


Yes. As far as I can tell, white was discontinued around the time that serial numbers were introduced, and probably replaced with bone. White was reintroduced for the Lightweights collection.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Yes. As far as I can tell, white was discontinued around the time that serial numbers were introduced, and probably replaced with bone. White was reintroduced for the Lightweights collection.


Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I just have a question.  Did the original flap (shoulder) bags come in white?  There is one out there that is in pristine condition in white.  The creed appears to match the bag.  I've attached a couple of photos.  Thanks!



To me it looks like it's been dyed or shoe-polished, that's why the deepest parts of the creed stamping are dark, the back of the strap is a lot darker than the front.

Maybe I'm wrong but it's TOO white, and the surface of the leather looks wrong. JMO, I'm a naturally suspicious person.


----------



## shannonmarie

Hi!  I bought three leather purses off Ebay and I was wondering if someone could give information about them?  I want to try to rehab a few older purses and decided to buy these but I am newer to Coach and I have no idea on names and ages of them.  I tried to look up the id number online and very little came up.  I appreciate any info.  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Hi!  I bought three leather purses off Ebay and I was wondering if someone could give information about them?  I want to try to rehab a few older purses and decided to buy these but I am newer to Coach and I have no idea on names and ages of them.  I tried to look up the id number online and very little came up.  I appreciate any info.  Thanks!


Whenever you see an all-numeric serial number, the style number isn't part of the creed and you should provide us with measurements. It is always helpful for us to see the creeds, especially on the all-numeric bags, as it helps us determine what time period the bag is from, so we can narrow down the style.

Does the first one say "Made in the United States" along the bottom of the creed? I think it might be a Lewiston bag from the early 90s. We need the measurements to be sure.

The second bag is an Andrea slim bag from 2000. The third bag is an Ergo pocket zip from 2001.


----------



## shannonmarie

whateve said:


> Whenever you see an all-numeric serial number, the style number isn't part of the creed and you should provide us with measurements. It is always helpful for us to see the creeds, especially on the all-numeric bags, as it helps us determine what time period the bag is from, so we can narrow down the style.
> 
> Does the first one say "Made in the United States" along the bottom of the creed? I think it might be a Lewiston bag from the early 90s. We need the measurements to be sure.
> 
> The second bag is an Andrea slim bag from 2000. The third bag is an Ergo pocket zip from 2001.



Thank you for the reply   Yes the first one does say Made in America under the creed.  The bags are on the way to me so I do not have the actual bag but the seller said that the approximate for it is 9 1/4" L x 7"H x 3 1/2"D.  I will defiantly make sure I add the info next time.  Thank you again for your help.


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Thank you for the reply   Yes the first one does say Made in America under the creed.  The bags are on the way to me so I do not have the actual bag but the seller said that the approximate for it is 9 1/4" L x 7"H x 3 1/2"D.  I will defiantly make sure I add the info next time.  Thank you again for your help.


You're welcome! The measurements sound about right for a Lewiston bag #9931.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,
I purchased this bag today and I am hoping that someone may know a style number or name for it.  The leather tag on it does say Bonnie Cashin Meyers. I had to open in my graphics program to make it out though.  Here is the description provided.
"Authentic Bonnie Cashin for Meyers navy blue leather shoulder bag in             very good condition. Clean and without odors, medium use rub to the             bottom piping. Zip top closure, exterior kisslock change purse,             Bonnie Cashin tag inside the change purse and attached to the zipper             pull, gold hardware. Dimensions: 11" X 6" X 4", adjustable strap has             a 15" drop." I have attached some photos as well. Any information will be appreciated as always.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I purchased this bag today and I am hoping that someone may know a style number or name for it.  The leather tag on it does say Bonnie Cashin Meyers. I had to open in my graphics program to make it out though.  Here is the description provided.
> "Authentic Bonnie Cashin for Meyers navy blue leather shoulder bag in             very good condition. Clean and without odors, medium use rub to the             bottom piping. Zip top closure, exterior kisslock change purse,             Bonnie Cashin tag inside the change purse and attached to the zipper             pull, gold hardware. Dimensions: 11" X 6" X 4", adjustable strap has             a 15" drop." I have attached some photos as well. Any information will be appreciated as always.



It wasn't made for Coach so it wouldn't have a style number.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It wasn't made for Coach so it wouldn't have a style number.


Thanks, Hyacinth!  It is definitely a Bonnie Cashin bag though so I am happy with it.


----------



## Brkfst@Tiffanys

Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? A friend sent me a picture of it but I haven't ever seen anything quite like it before so I was hoping someone here could help me.. TIA!!!


----------



## whateve

Brkfst@Tiffanys said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not? A friend sent me a picture of it but I haven't ever seen anything quite like it before so I was hoping someone here could help me.. TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535187


There was a wristlet that looked just like that. I can't tell if it is authentic without seeing the lining and the inside tag.


----------



## Kittenlamieux

Hi guys. I got really excited on ebay last night and bought my first vintage Coach bag! I poured through all the threads on eBay and some other purse forums (including this one) to identify a "real" Coach bag. I am pretty sure based on the instructions on authenticating a creed code it is legitimate (D7H-4161). The bag is a lovely brown, cognac, or some sort british tan (idk the official technical color name). I have conflicting information as to this bag's name and line.  It has brass accents and is unlined. I believe it to be made in 1997, maybe. The seller called it "COACH Vintage USA XL Leather Classic Sonoma Legacy Tote Hobo Shoulder Bag 4161". I have seen 2 black bags and a very dark brown distressed bag exactly like my bag but they were labeled as "Soho Zip Hobo" and "Waverly". I did the googl-fu and turned up very little, but I am new to all this so perhaps I am not querying the right search terms. If anyone knows anymore about this bag (the name, the line it came from,the color, and if it's authenticity is dubious-oh whatever you can tell me) I would appreciate the information. Thanks so very much!


----------



## whateve

Kittenlamieux said:


> Hi guys. I got really excited on ebay last night and bought my first vintage Coach bag! I poured through all the threads on eBay and some other purse forums (including this one) to identify a "real" Coach bag. I am pretty sure based on the instructions on authenticating a creed code it is legitimate (D7H-4161). The bag is a lovely brown, cognac, or some sort british tan (idk the official technical color name). I have conflicting information as to this bag's name and line.  It has brass accents and is unlined. I believe it to be made in 1997, maybe. The seller called it "COACH Vintage USA XL Leather Classic Sonoma Legacy Tote Hobo Shoulder Bag 4161". I have seen 2 black bags and a very dark brown distressed bag exactly like my bag but they were labeled as "Soho Zip Hobo" and "Waverly". I did the googl-fu and turned up very little, but I am new to all this so perhaps I am not querying the right search terms. If anyone knows anymore about this bag (the name, the line it came from,the color, and if it's authenticity is dubious-oh whatever you can tell me) I would appreciate the information. Thanks so very much!


The bag is authentic. However, even if the numbers check out, a bag can still be fake. At least half of the bags I have seen with the H plant code are fake. In this case, the creed shows the correct font for that date and plant. You are right in that it was made in 1997. Technically, it won't be vintage for another 3 years. I believe the official name is Soho Zip Hobo. The color is probably British tan. It's a beautiful bag. It is pretty rare to find an older bag this big.


----------



## Kittenlamieux

whateve said:


> The bag is authentic. However, even if the numbers check out, a bag can still be fake. At least half of the bags I have seen with the H plant code are fake. In this case, the creed shows the correct font for that date and plant. You are right in that it was made in 1997. Technically, it won't be vintage for another 3 years. I believe the official name is Soho Zip Hobo. The color is probably British tan. It's a beautiful bag. It is pretty rare to find an older bag this big.


oh wow, that was fast.  Thanks! I am glad I can equate a name with it now, officially, so I can continue to gush about it.  As far as if it is real or not, I know I really shouldn't worry about it too much because it looks well made, but I am kinda curious.  I will continue to hunt just to make sure... I was looking for a stewardess bag and found this one and kind of fell in love with it. I will continue to lurk more and see what else I can glean.  I have a picture of the inside of the bag too.


----------



## whateve

Kittenlamieux said:


> oh wow, that was fast.  Thanks! I am glad I can equate a name with it now, officially, so I can continue to gush about it.  As far as if it is real or not, I know I really shouldn't worry about it too much because it looks well made, but I am kinda curious.  I will continue to hunt just to make sure... I was looking for a stewardess bag and found this one and kind of fell in love with it. I will continue to lurk more and see what else I can glean.  I have a picture of the inside of the bag too.


You're welcome! I am absolutely sure this bag is authentic. Usually the counterfeits are of inferior quality but not always. If there is another bag you are interested in, you can get it authenticated before purchase here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html

Now you've made me want one of these too!


----------



## Kittenlamieux

oh. thanks for the tip.  When I get it I will post a picture in the reveal thread or something,  I will check out the authentication thread before I buy for sure!  and I hope you get one!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Kittenlamieux said:


> Hi guys. I got really excited on ebay last night and bought my first vintage Coach bag! I poured through all the threads on eBay and some other purse forums (including this one) to identify a "real" Coach bag. I am pretty sure based on the instructions on authenticating a creed code it is legitimate (D7H-4161). The bag is a lovely brown, cognac, or some sort british tan (idk the official technical color name). I have conflicting information as to this bag's name and line.  It has brass accents and is unlined. I believe it to be made in 1997, maybe. The seller called it "COACH Vintage USA XL Leather Classic Sonoma Legacy Tote Hobo Shoulder Bag 4161". I have seen 2 black bags and a very dark brown distressed bag exactly like my bag but they were labeled as "Soho Zip Hobo" and "Waverly". I did the googl-fu and turned up very little, but I am new to all this so perhaps I am not querying the right search terms. If anyone knows anymore about this bag (the name, the line it came from,the color, and if it's authenticity is dubious-oh whatever you can tell me) I would appreciate the information. Thanks so very much!


This is lovely. What a great find! There's a vintage photos and chat thread. This is close enough to vintage to qualify!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690.html


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this listed correctly?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e87b86d15


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this listed correctly?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aut...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e87b86d15



No, it's actually a Madison Regis style 4405


----------



## Indy Lindy

Hi everyone! This is my first post.  I have a Coach bag that was purchased from eBay and I didn't have much luck researching it online. It has no creed or serial number inside, just purple lining and a pocket. I've had it for maybe 5 years. Is it authentic? I don't know anything about it. Can anyone help me out? Thanks so much in advance 

Sorry, I don't know why they are uploading sideways


----------



## Hyacinth

Indy Lindy said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post.  I have a Coach bag that was purchased from eBay and I didn't have much luck researching it online. It has no creed or serial number inside, just purple lining and a pocket. I've had it for maybe 5 years. Is it authentic? I don't know anything about it. Can anyone help me out? Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why they are uploading sideways



I'm not sure of the exact name - Signature or Signature Stripe Lozenge Top Handle Pouch? Style number 41423, probably from around 2008.


----------



## Kittenlamieux

Two.time.bags said:


> This is lovely. What a great find! There's a vintage photos and chat thread. This is close enough to vintage to qualify!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690.html


Thank you! I appreciate the link too,I will post more pictures of it in that thread when I get it in the mail.  Maybe we should call it "perivintage".


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> No, it's actually a Madison Regis style 4405


Thanks Hyacinth. Sheridan didn't seem right..


----------



## Indy Lindy

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure of the exact name - Signature or Signature Stripe Lozenge Top Handle Pouch? Style number 41423, probably from around 2008.


Hyacinth, thank you so much. I got more information here in one day than I have in several years. With your detective work I found exact pictures of my purse (and different colors) online. This is what it is. 
Coach Lozenge Top Handle/Pouch 
Jacquard fabric 
Colors: Khaki/Mahogany
Style number 41423

Thanks again!


----------



## ashnickers

Can somebody tell me ANYTHING about this bag?  I know NOTHING 
Style number, color, when it came out, retail, etc

Looks like a Garcia but with Madison hardware 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181340669315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BagAddiction712

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I'm not very familiar with coach and you ladies (and gents) are the experts!


----------



## LuLuBaggins

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2537920
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I'm not very familiar with coach and you ladies (and gents) are the experts!


Hi, I had emailed Coach about this exact bag just yesterday, and this is what I was told:

"Madison Pinnacle Etched Floral Small Drawstring, style no. 28213 - not currently available."


----------



## coachie mama

beautiful bag!


----------



## whateve

ashnickers said:


> Can somebody tell me ANYTHING about this bag?  I know NOTHING
> Style number, color, when it came out, retail, etc
> 
> Looks like a Garcia but with Madison hardware
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181340669315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I think it is fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

ashnickers said:


> Can somebody tell me ANYTHING about this bag?  I know NOTHING
> Style number, color, when it came out, retail, etc
> 
> Looks like a Garcia but with Madison hardware
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181340669315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I haven't seen it before, and it just doesn't look like the kind of style that would fit in the Madison line. Too much hardware, and the Carriage emblem doesn't look right, it looks like it's a different color than the hardware, and the Coach plaque underneath is a really bad color match for the leather. Bidding on something like that with only one poor photo is NOT a good idea. And if it's a Garcia, I never saw one in that color. The Garcias had Carriage logos, but stamped, not stuck-on emblems. That's not a Garcia turnlock either, it should be flatter with a duller finish.

It looks like it's trying to copy the 12705 Legacy Leather Tote but they just went overboard with the straps and buckles. And the buckle holes in the straps down the front look too small for the buckles. Coach would never make such tiny buckle holes and risk not just damage to the straps, but also a PO'd customer who has to fight with the bag any time she tried to adjust those front straps. I've never seen undersized buckle holes on ANY Coach.

If you're the high bidder on that one, post photos as soon as you get it. Better yet, if you haven't already paid for it, DON'T. Tell the seller you want photos of the inside and especially the creed and serial number.

The seller also sold this "Chanel wallet" with a broken zipper
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-wall...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ashnickers

whateve said:


> I think it is fake.



I agree!  I just kept looking @ it wondering what the heck is going on --- I was really confused by the stage coach with a garcia type look


----------



## ashnickers

Hyacinth said:


> I haven't seen it before, and it just doesn't look like the kind of style that would fit in the Madison line. Too much hardware, and the Carriage emblem doesn't look right, it looks like it's a different color than the hardware, and the Coach plaque underneath is a really bad color match for the leather. Bidding on something like that with only one poor photo is NOT a good idea. And if it's a Garcia, I never saw one in that color. The Garcias had Carriage logos, but stamped, not stuck-on emblems. That's not a Garcia turnlock either, it should be flatter with a duller finish.
> 
> It looks like it's trying to copy the 12705 Legacy Leather Tote but they just went overboard with the straps and buckles. And the buckle holes in the straps down the front look too small for the buckles. Coach would never make such tiny buckle holes and risk not just damage to the straps, but also a PO'd customer who has to fight with the bag any time she tried to adjust those front straps. I've never seen undersized buckle holes on ANY Coach.
> 
> If you're the high bidder on that one, post photos as soon as you get it. Better yet, if you haven't already paid for it, DON'T. Tell the seller you want photos of the inside and especially the creed and serial number.
> 
> The seller also sold this "Chanel wallet" with a broken zipper
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-wall...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I saw this & kept it on my watch list since I couldn't figure out what it was lol

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ashnickers said:


> Can somebody tell me ANYTHING about this bag?  I know NOTHING
> Style number, color, when it came out, retail, etc
> 
> Looks like a Garcia but with Madison hardware
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181340669315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





whateve said:


> I think it is fake.





Hyacinth said:


> I haven't seen it before, and it just doesn't look like the kind of style that would fit in the Madison line. Too much hardware, and the Carriage emblem doesn't look right, it looks like it's a different color than the hardware, and the Coach plaque underneath is a really bad color match for the leather. Bidding on something like that with only one poor photo is NOT a good idea. And if it's a Garcia, I never saw one in that color. The Garcias had Carriage logos, but stamped, not stuck-on emblems. That's not a Garcia turnlock either, it should be flatter with a duller finish.
> 
> It looks like it's trying to copy the 12705 Legacy Leather Tote but they just went overboard with the straps and buckles. And the buckle holes in the straps down the front look too small for the buckles. Coach would never make such tiny buckle holes and risk not just damage to the straps, but also a PO'd customer who has to fight with the bag any time she tried to adjust those front straps. I've never seen undersized buckle holes on ANY Coach.
> 
> If you're the high bidder on that one, post photos as soon as you get it. Better yet, if you haven't already paid for it, DON'T. Tell the seller you want photos of the inside and especially the creed and serial number.
> 
> The seller also sold this "Chanel wallet" with a broken zipper
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-wallet-/181334418708?nma=true&si=t1Em%252BP7hk%252F0rARqvsiYL8irKP%252F4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Do NOT buy from *edeime25*.

Not only did she list that fake wannabe Coach bag and a fake Chanel wallet, but she has this current fake Coach. No other pictures are needed to know it's not a Coach style.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-handbags-/181348282858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a393331ea


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131132806768?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

What is the name and style number please?


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Can someone please ID this bag? It's at Winners


----------



## SheriDahlin

Hola! I'm still trying to find out the style name of this 1960s Blue Kisslock Madras lined bag? Any ideas??
 Thank you, I would LOVE to know what her Name is...CHEERS!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

SheriDahlin said:


> Hola! I'm still trying to find out the style name of this 1960s Blue Kisslock Madras lined bag? Any ideas??
> Thank you, I would LOVE to know what her Name is...CHEERS!!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Berkeley, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191095707798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Berkeley, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191095707798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Yes, it's a Berkeley Drawstring, similar to a Lula's Legacy


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's a Berkeley Drawstring, similar to a Lula's Legacy


Thanks Hyacinth.  Do you know this one, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e00d414e


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131132806768?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> 
> What is the name and style number please?



It looks like one of the Sonona Drawstring Nubucs, either the Medium 4930 or the Small 4931 but the measurements in the listing don't really match either one.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What the ....?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad1a0e6ce


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What the ....?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad1a0e6ce



"Coach" my butt.

There was a post here at tPF a few years ago about them. They don't have any connection with Coach.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-has-anyone-ever-owned-cromia-made-69985.html

Please report for Keyword Spamming


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like one of the Sonona Drawstring Nubucs, either the Medium 4930 or the Small 4931 but the measurements in the listing don't really match either one.


Thanks. I thought it looked like it might be a full-grain version. I was confused by the measurements too.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks. I thought it looked like it might be a full-grain version. I was confused by the measurements too.



I'm not really sure. That style wasn't even officially released until Fall 1994 so this one is from almost a year before release. It's very unusual to see them with the old-style all number creeds The first Sonomas I have a catalog for are from Fall 1994 and they only show Nubuc styles in that book, and only 5 colors. A lot could have changed between when that bag was made and when the full line was released. 

The Natural Grain versions weren't released until a few months later in the 1994 Holiday Preview catalog, and then only in Buff, Black and Saddle.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not really sure. That style wasn't even officially released until Fall 1994 so this one is from almost a year before release. It's very unusual to see them with the old-style all number creeds The first Sonomas I have a catalog for are from Fall 1994 and they only show Nubuc styles in that book, and only 5 colors. A lot could have changed between when that bag was made and when the full line was released.
> 
> The Natural Grain versions weren't released until a few months later in the 1994 Holiday Preview catalog, and then only in Buff, Black and Saddle.


I'm wondering if it is a good thing I didn't win the auction, or if I would have gotten something really special. I thought it might have been the ivy color, but I don't think I've ever actually seen a bag in that color.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> "Coach" my butt.
> 
> There was a post here at tPF a few years ago about them. They don't have any connection with Coach.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-has-anyone-ever-owned-cromia-made-69985.html
> 
> Please report for Keyword Spamming


Interesting that the word 'Coach' has since been removed from the listing.


----------



## SheriDahlin

Two.time.bags said:


> That's gorgeous!



Thank you! those are her pre-rehab pics.. I was so relieved that the color didn't run,and wreck the lining.


----------



## Two.time.bags

SheriDahlin said:


> Thank you! those are her pre-rehab pics.. I was so relieved that the color didn't run,and wreck the lining.


Please post after pics in the rehab thread.  She must look stunning now.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Interesting that the word 'Coach' has since been removed from the listing.



Maybe someone contacted the seller.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth.  Do you know this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e00d414e


Bump


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> What the ....?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad1a0e6ce





Hyacinth said:


> "Coach" my butt.
> 
> There was a post here at tPF a few years ago about them. They don't have any connection with Coach.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-has-anyone-ever-owned-cromia-made-69985.html
> 
> Please report for Keyword Spamming





Two.time.bags said:


> Interesting that the word 'Coach' has since been removed from the listing.





Hyacinth said:


> Maybe someone contacted the seller.



If she removed it, she re-added it back in. 

This is the description: 

_Cromia Per Peruzzi Genuine Leather _
_Made & purchased in Italy
*Authentic Coach Purse*
_


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> If she removed it, she re-added it back in.
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> _Cromia Per Peruzzi Genuine Leather _
> _Made & purchased in Italy
> *Authentic Coach Purse*
> _


She took it out of the heading only


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Interesting that the word 'Coach' has since been removed from the listing.



When I click the link in your original post, the title URL still has Coach in it, as does the item description. What the...???


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth.  Do you know this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e00d414e



Sorry, I missed that one. Dakota Fargo Satchel style 4203. But the seller's measurements are off in the length, it's only about 12 or 13 inches long according to Coach. And it looks like the long strap is missing.


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> When I click the link in your original post, the title URL still has Coach in it, as does the item description. What the...???



Yeah the URL still has it but the seller has removed the word Coach from the title but left it in the description. To report or not to report? 


Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I missed that one. Dakota Fargo Satchel style 4203. But the seller's measurements are off in the length, it's only about 12 or 13 inches long according to Coach. And it looks like the long strap is missing.



Thanks Hyacinth. It looks a bit scuffed, but for the price might be worth it with some of Cameochi's magic Meltonian.


----------



## anm805

Just picked up this Coach bag and need to find out if it is real. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## anm805

Just picked up this Coach bag and need to find out if it is real. It came with a Cole Hahn fabric bag inside of it. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## anm805

anm805 said:


> Just picked up this Coach bag and need to find out if it is real. Thank you so much in advance


Sorry didn't mean to post this twice. Please delete if possible.


----------



## Two.time.bags

I ended up getting this as my Easter rehab project! Yes, I'm crazy but for $20 I couldn't resist the challenge.

What's the correct name please? I see it frequently referred to as a hippie flap.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261417869916?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> I ended up getting this as my Easter rehab project! Yes, I'm crazy but for $20 I couldn't resist the challenge.
> 
> What's the correct name please? I see it frequently referred to as a hippie flap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261417869916?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



No Hippie Flap is a different style. This one was called a Crescent Bag in the original version, which yours is - style 9235. The newer version from the late 1990s without the center seam on the flap was called a Saddle Bag, style 9988.


----------



## Hyacinth

anm805 said:


> Just picked up this Coach bag and need to find out if it is real. It came with a Cole Hahn fabric bag inside of it. Thank you so much in advance



It's a genuine Gallery Leather Laced Tote.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> No Hippie Flap is a different style. This one was called a Crescent Bag in the original version, which yours is - style 9235. The newer version from the late 1990s without the center seam on the flap was called a Saddle Bag, style 9988.


Thanks Hyacinth


----------



## Two.time.bags

Just bought this Sheridan. It's taken days for the seller to work out how to change the settings so It could be shipped first class. I was sure it was going to get snapped up by someone else.

So is it a Mayfield or a Glenwood or something else, please?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/261414419756


----------



## anm805

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Gallery Leather Laced Tote.



Thank you Hyacinth. You have made my day.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Just bought this Sheridan. It's taken days for the seller to work out how to change the settings so It could be shipped first class. I was sure it was going to get snapped up by someone else.
> 
> So is it a Mayfield or a Glenwood or something else, please?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261414419756


It's one of those. I can't tell without measurements.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's one of those. I can't tell without measurements.


Thanks Whateve. I had a feeling you would say that. I'll wait until it arrives and post again.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Just bought this Sheridan. It's taken days for the seller to work out how to change the settings so It could be shipped first class. I was sure it was going to get snapped up by someone else.
> 
> So is it a Mayfield or a Glenwood or something else, please?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261414419756



Here's a comparison that might help. The Mayfield has a wider leather strip down the front flap in proportion to the rest of the bag, and there's a contrasting leather strip on the larger Glenwood that runs down the sides and across the bottom of the bag.

The one in the listing has the "narrower" front strip, and if you look really closely at the bottom of the bag in the picture you can just barely see the edge of the tan leather strip running across the base. So my guess would be Glenwood 4225.

And it's red too!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Here's a comparison that might help. The Mayfield has a wider leather strip down the front flap in proportion to the rest of the bag, and there's a contrasting leather strip on the larger Glenwood that runs down the sides and across the bottom of the bag.
> 
> The one in the listing has the "narrower" front strip, and if you look really closely at the bottom of the bag in the picture you can just barely see the edge of the tan leather strip running across the base. So my guess would be Glenwood 4225.
> 
> And it's red too!


Thanks Hyacinth. I admit I can't quite see that strip along the bottom, but you're the expert with the eagle eyes!

Yes it's red. Another red Sheridan, though this is quite different to my Savannah.  I couldn't pass it up at that price. I didn't even make an offer. I hope his girlfriend isn't too upset by how little he got for it!

BTW, what year is it please?


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I admit I can't quite see that strip along the bottom, but you're the expert with the eagle eyes!
> 
> Yes it's red. Another red Sheridan, though this is quite different to my Savannah.  I couldn't pass it up at that price. I didn't even make an offer. I hope his girlfriend isn't too upset by how little he got for it!
> 
> *BTW, what year is it please?*



I have NO idea, there's not even a part of a serial number showing, if it even has one. When you receive it you'll have a better idea than we do right now.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> I have NO idea, there's not even a part of a serial number showing, if it even has one. When you receive it you'll have a better idea than we do right now.


Thanks. I thought the catalogue might have a date. I asked the seller about the strip and he thinks there is - he's already  shipped it  - so you're right, of course.


----------



## beachfront35

hi..can someone let me know if this is an authentic coach bag? thanks in advance


----------



## Caspin22

beachfront35 said:


> hi..can someone let me know if this is an authentic coach bag? thanks in advance




I can't read the creed but the bag does NOT appear authentic to me. I'll let someone else chime in but you really should post it in the authenticate thread in the shopping sub forum of Coach.


----------



## BeenBurned

beachfront35 said:


> hi..can someone let me know if this is an authentic coach bag? thanks in advance





Canderson22 said:


> I can't read the creed but the bag does NOT appear authentic to me. I'll let someone else chime in but you really should post it in the authenticate thread in the shopping sub forum of Coach.


It's fake. 

For authenticity questions, please post your question here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404


----------



## joy&lv

I just bought this at the Milpitas, CA outlet for $42 after tax! Was it a MFF bag or was it a FP delet?
http://www.polyvore.com/coach_legacy_perforated_leather_large/thing?id=74684560


----------



## SquiddyM

I just got a small black leather pouch, like 4"x6" at a thrift store. It looks like vintage but it has blue and white fabric interior. It has a bullseye on the creed but no number, and the creed says made in new york. It's a weird one- did Coach ever line leather with a white and blue striped fabric?


----------



## noshoepolish

SquiddyM said:


> I just got a small black leather pouch, like 4"x6" at a thrift store. It looks like vintage but it has blue and white fabric interior. It has a bullseye on the creed but no number, and the creed says made in new york. It's a weird one- did Coach ever line leather with a white and blue striped fabric?




They used blue and white ticking fabric in vintage cosmetic bags.  You need to post photos in the authentication section for more info or post photos here to identify your item.


----------



## beachfront35

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> For authenticity questions, please post your question here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404



Thank you so much


----------



## AirmansWife

Hello everyone! A new thrift store opened near my house this weekend and I rescued these two lovelys! 

Together I spent 35.00.... Was that too much? Both are rather dirty and one is missing a hang tag. I'm hoping someone may know what the name of these bags are and point me to where I can find rehab information? Thank you so much!


----------



## SquiddyM

noshoepolish said:


> They used blue and white ticking fabric in vintage cosmetic bags.  You need to post photos in the authentication section for more info or post photos here to identify your item.




Thanks! This is really all I needed- to know if they used fabric. All signs pointed to real to me I'd just never seen vintage with lining. I appreciate your help.


----------



## whateve

joy&lv said:


> I just bought this at the Milpitas, CA outlet for $42 after tax! Was it a MFF bag or was it a FP delet?
> http://www.polyvore.com/coach_legacy_perforated_leather_large/thing?id=74684560


It's a delete.


----------



## whateve

AirmansWife said:


> Hello everyone! A new thrift store opened near my house this weekend and I rescued these two lovelys!
> 
> Together I spent 35.00.... Was that too much? Both are rather dirty and one is missing a hang tag. I'm hoping someone may know what the name of these bags are and point me to where I can find rehab information? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544784
> View attachment 2544786


You can get rehab information here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html

We can easily identify your bags if you show up pictures of the creeds.


----------



## AirmansWife

Here are the creeds: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you! I noticed a bull eye mark on one tag in the corner... I'm hoping it's not fake because that's the one I would like to find a hang tag for.


----------



## whateve

AirmansWife said:


> Here are the creeds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544845
> View attachment 2544846
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I noticed a bull eye mark on one tag in the corner... I'm hoping it's not fake because that's the one I would like to find a hang tag for.


The suede one is called Soho suede large hobo and it was made in 2006. The bullseye means that it was originally made for boutiques but sold at a factory store. The other one was made for factory stores in 2008. It is called a Chelsea Leather flap.


----------



## AirmansWife

whateve said:


> The suede one is called Soho suede large hobo and it was made in 2006. The bullseye means that it was originally made for boutiques but sold at a factory store. The other one was made for factory stores in 2008. It is called a Chelsea Leather flap.




Thank you so much whateve! How did you figure it out?


----------



## whateve

AirmansWife said:


> Thank you so much whateve! How did you figure it out?


You are welcome! In the serial number, the part before the dash tells you when and where it was made. After the dash is the style number. If the style number starts with the letter "F", then it was made for factory. For the suede purse, I looked on a website that shows old versions of the Coach website. I couldn't find that exact purse, but I found the smaller version, so I surmised it was called the large. For the other one, I found one on ebay that was new with tags and the style name was written on the tag.

For more information on how to read Coach serial numbers, here are some very good guides, written by a tpf member: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## joy&lv

whateve said:


> It's a delete.


Yahoo! I have been so out of touch with handbags... because I was being really good. I was looking at this one, too, at the outlet but it was $138 after 30% then 20%. It is only $87 after shipping online.
http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...ossbody-bags/pop-qt-boucl-flt-bag-b4-bs9.html

Is this a delete too?


----------



## whateve

joy&lv said:


> Yahoo! I have been so out of touch with handbags... because I was being really good. I was looking at this one, too, at the outlet but it was $138 after 30% then 20%. It is only $87 after shipping online.
> http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...ossbody-bags/pop-qt-boucl-flt-bag-b4-bs9.html
> 
> Is this a delete too?


Yes, that is also a delete. I wonder why it wasn't on clearance at the outlet too. You should be able to show them the online price at the outlet and they'll match it.


----------



## joy&lv

whateve said:


> Yes, that is also a delete. I wonder why it wasn't on clearance at the outlet too. You should be able to show them the online price at the outlet and they'll match it.


That is good to know for future reference. The Legacy clutch fits my iPad Mini and was such a good deal so I bought it. The Flight Bag also fits my mini but for $138, I passed. The outlet is half hour away and there were only one. So I'd might as well just buy it online.

I haven't been looking at handbags for the last year or so. I've been addicted to nail polish instead. So I happen to be at the outlet and had no idea what is cool or new.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kattward

I was given this bag decades ago and have been unable to find out anything about it. It is navy in color.

http://pixori.al/TGB8

No. 468-4515

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## joy&lv

joy&lv said:


> That is good to know for future reference. The Legacy clutch fits my iPad Mini and was such a good deal so I bought it. The Flight Bag also fits my mini but for $138, I passed. The outlet is half hour away and there were only one. So I'd might as well just buy it online.
> 
> I haven't been looking at handbags for the last year or so. I've been addicted to nail polish instead. So I happen to be at the outlet and had no idea what is cool or new.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


No way, I went to check out and the store is closed. It isn't meant to be.


----------



## whateve

joy&lv said:


> That is good to know for future reference. The Legacy clutch fits my iPad Mini and was such a good deal so I bought it. The Flight Bag also fits my mini but for $138, I passed. The outlet is half hour away and there were only one. So I'd might as well just buy it online.
> 
> I haven't been looking at handbags for the last year or so. I've been addicted to nail polish instead. So I happen to be at the outlet and had no idea what is cool or new.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


You're welcome! Handbags are so much more expensive than nail polish!


----------



## whateve

joy&lv said:


> No way, I went to check out and the store is closed. It isn't meant to be.


It might be on the next sale.


----------



## whateve

kattward said:


> I was given this bag decades ago and have been unable to find out anything about it. It is navy in color.
> 
> http://pixori.al/TGB8
> 
> No. 468-4515
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


It looks like a briefcase made probably in the 80s. Measurements might help in coming up with a name.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Style # H10073-15400












Thanks!  Got it at Macys a few years ago before I became informed here


----------



## joy&lv

whateve said:


> It might be on the next sale.


It might be but I probably find three more bags that I want by then... haha


----------



## kattward

whateve, 

Sorry, I forgot to include that in my question. It is almost 12" wide and 9" tall. 
On Google Images, I have found a few bags that look just like this one, and are called Station Messenger Bags.

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

kattward said:


> whateve,
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to include that in my question. It is almost 12" wide and 9" tall.
> On Google Images, I have found a few bags that look just like this one, and are called Station Messenger Bags.
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome. It's not a station bag; those are much smaller. I don't know what it is. Hopefully, someone else will chime in.


----------



## whateve

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Style # H10073-15400
> 
> View attachment 2545542
> 
> View attachment 2545543
> 
> View attachment 2545544
> 
> View attachment 2545545
> 
> View attachment 2545546
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Got it at Macys a few years ago before I became informed here


You copied down the number wrong. The style number should be 15409. It's a Mia carryall. You really should include a copy of the creed in your listing.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

whateve said:


> You copied down the number wrong. The style number should be 15409. It's a Mia carryall. You really should include a copy of the creed in your listing.



Thank you!  I searched for both #s and didn't get any hits with either.  Its so hard to see black creed numbers...  I could not get a photo to turn out of the creed.  I'm not great with the online auction stuff - but would try to send it to anyone who wanted to see it.


----------



## whateve

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Thank you!  I searched for both #s and didn't get any hits with either.  Its so hard to see black creed numbers...  I could not get a photo to turn out of the creed.  I'm not great with the online auction stuff - but would try to send it to anyone who wanted to see it.


You're welcome. You might be able to pull the creed out of the purse to get a better photo. Sometimes they work better with flash, sometimes better without flash but with light shining on the creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Thank you!  I searched for both #s and didn't get any hits with either.  Its so hard to see black creed numbers...  I could not get a photo to turn out of the creed.  I'm not great with the online auction stuff - but would try to send it to anyone who wanted to see it.





whateve said:


> You're welcome. You might be able to pull the creed out of the purse to get a better photo. Sometimes they work better with flash, sometimes better without flash but with light shining on the creed.



Something else to try is to very lightly rub or brush a tiny bit of very light or light frosted powder eyeshadow over the creed and number, then carefully wipe off the excess so that the light powder stays inside the stamped numbers and letters but not on the higher unstamped leather. That might highlight the stamping enough to be able to read and photograph it.


----------



## Hyacinth

kattward said:


> I was given this bag decades ago and have been unable to find out anything about it. It is navy in color.
> 
> http://pixori.al/TGB8
> 
> No. 468-4515
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.





whateve said:


> It looks like a briefcase made probably in the 80s. Measurements might help in coming up with a name.



One of my programs is blocking images from that site. If someone can take a large screencap of the photo(s) and post them here or at Photobucket or another hosting site, I'll see if I can find it.

ETA - Just wondering - could this tan School Bag from 1986 be it?


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> One of my programs is blocking images from that site. If someone can take a large screencap of the photo(s) and post them here or at Photobucket or another hosting site, I'll see if I can find it.


Here are the photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Here are the photos.



AHA! That's it! 

Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> One of my programs is blocking images from that site. If someone can take a large screencap of the photo(s) and post them here or at Photobucket or another hosting site, I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA - Just wondering - could this tan School Bag from 1986 be it?


Aha! I had that in my files, but I couldn't find it! I thought it would have a number starting with 5 like most briefcases.


----------



## kattward

Hyacinth,

That's it! You found it! Thanks everyone! 

The number on my bag is confusing, though.


----------



## Hyacinth

kattward said:


> Hyacinth,
> 
> That's it! You found it! Thanks everyone!
> 
> The number on my bag is confusing, though.



Vintage bags made before 1994 DON'T have the style number in the serial number. Check the Salearea Guides at Ebay for a full explanation of Coach creeds and serial numbers:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uqt=g


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Aha! I had that in my files, but I couldn't find it! I thought it would have a number starting with 5 like most briefcases.



Nope, since it wasn't actually a briefcase. They almost never show up on Ebay either, but I've always liked the style. Too bad they never made a larger Willis with those measurements.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Nope, since it wasn't actually a briefcase. They almost never show up on Ebay either, but I've always liked the style. Too bad they never made a larger Willis with those measurements.


I would love to have one in red!


----------



## kattward

Ah, that explains it. You wrote a very informative article. Thank you!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Dakota Cartwright, please?

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/160...ge=41&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Dakota Cartwright, please?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/160...ge=41&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


Yes, I think so! I'm getting mine hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Two.time.bags

I just bought 4 bags for rehabbing from the same seller.  More Easter projects!

Will you identify them if possible, please.

1) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131143413704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131143427677?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

3) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131143503682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

4) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141226921861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Hyacinth said:


> Something else to try is to very lightly rub or brush a tiny bit of very light or light frosted powder eyeshadow over the creed and number, then carefully wipe off the excess so that the light powder stays inside the stamped numbers and letters but not on the higher unstamped leather. That might highlight the stamping enough to be able to read and photograph it.



Thanks for the tip!  I will try it next time.


----------



## jumbybay

Can you please authenticate my Coach bag. I bought it around 2000 in NYC. I listed it on EBay and they are questioning me about authenticity. I'm so angry but I don't have the receipt after all these yrs and Coach store does not authenticate. They have put a block on my site so I really need your help. I will post any pictures you need just tell mad what you need. Thanks


----------



## jumbybay

Here is one picture.


----------



## whateve

jumbybay said:


> Here is one picture.


We need a picture of the creed inside the bag. It might be helpful seeing the lining color too.


----------



## sb2

*PINNACLE LEATHER HARPER SATCHEL
*                style: F23562AKPEG
                color: AKPEG


Does anyone know if that color code is the white color? Or something else


----------



## whateve

sb2 said:


> *PINNACLE LEATHER HARPER SATCHEL
> *                style: F23562AKPEG
> color: AKPEG
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if that color code is the white color? Or something else


It looks like it is identical to one on Belk that is described as dark silver/pearl gray but they don't have the color code on the website.
http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...pinnacle-leather-harper-satchel-P260036823562


----------



## BeenBurned

jumbybay said:


> Can you please authenticate my Coach bag. I bought it around 2000 in NYC. I listed it on EBay and they are questioning me about authenticity. I'm so angry but I don't have the receipt after all these yrs and Coach store does not authenticate. They have put a block on my site so I really need your help. I will post any pictures you need just tell mad what you need. Thanks





jumbybay said:


> Here is one picture.





whateve said:


> We need a picture of the creed inside the bag. It might be helpful seeing the lining color too.


Who are "they" who you say are questioning your bag? 

I wouldn't get angry at this point. Chances are it's just a potential buyer who is aware of the many fakes on ebay and just wants to verify that the item is authentic before she bids or buys. 

Or are you saying that ebay removed the listing alleging that it's counterfeit?

For authenticity requests, please post here in the future.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## BeenBurned

jumbybay said:


> Here is one picture.





whateve said:


> We need a picture of the creed inside the bag. It might be helpful seeing the lining color too.





BeenBurned said:


> Who are "they" who you say are questioning your bag?
> 
> I wouldn't get angry at this point. Chances are it's just a potential buyer who is aware of the many fakes on ebay and just wants to verify that the item is authentic before she bids or buys.
> 
> Or are you saying that ebay removed the listing alleging that it's counterfeit?
> 
> For authenticity requests, please post here in the future.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


Okay, I found your listing on another website. 

There's nothing wrong with that bag. It's authentic, from 2003 and is style 6363. I'm not sure of the name but I believe it's some type of Hamptons signature hobo.

This is your creed photo:








ETA: It's called a Hamptons signature buckle hobo and this is Coach's picture and page from the wayback machine:


----------



## jumbybay

eBay is questioning me- and have blocked me from selling because they need authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

jumbybay said:


> eBay is questioning me- and have blocked me from selling because they need authenticity.



Have they removed a listing for the item or are you just restricted and limited, perhaps because you have other designer items listed?

These are important questions and depending on your answers, there are different steps to take. 

If your limited, you can try to appeal and have the limits lifted or you can wait out the 30 days until you can list more items. 

If the listing was removed as fake, you might want to consider a professional authentication to submit to ebay. Receipts aren't  necessary nor considered a proof of authenicity since they can be faked and/or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenicity of a fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Okay, I found your listing on another website.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that bag. It's authentic, from 2003 and is style 6363. I'm not sure of the name but I believe it's some type of Hamptons signature hobo.
> 
> This is your creed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It's called a Hamptons signature buckle hobo and this is Coach's picture and page from the wayback machine:





jumbybay said:


> eBay is questioning me- and have blocked me from selling because they need authenticity.



If Ebay removed it as a VeRO violation for being counterfeit, you need to contact Authenticate4U and get an E-bay-accepted authentication.
http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html

I don't see any problems with it either. As BeenBurned already said, the style is exactly what it's supposed to be.

And the creed and serial number stamps are also exactly right for a bag from that plant, month and year. Whoever reported that to Ebay, assuming someone did, is a bloody idiot and should be blocked from reporting any other Coach items, assuming Ebay actually had the sense to do something like that.


----------



## Cameochi

Good evening everyone,


The link below is to a Sheridan Shelburne(?) but it is missing part of it's hardware.  I cannot imagine that it would be possible to find a replacement part.  Also, what is the style number?  I do not have a Shelburne in my list but it does have some gaps.  Thanks for any info you can provide.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...595?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e889298ab


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> 
> The link below is to a Sheridan Shelburne(?) but it is missing part of it's hardware.  I cannot imagine that it would be possible to find a replacement part.  Also, what is the style number?  I do not have a Shelburne in my list but it does have some gaps.  Thanks for any info you can provide.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...595?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e889298ab


I don't think there is a Sheridan Shelburne. There is a Shelburne Flap that isn't a Sheridan. This appears to be a Greenboro #4210. I think it would be next to impossible to find a part. You might be able to get someone to make something.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I don't think there is a Sheridan Shelburne. There is a Shelburne Flap that isn't a Sheridan. This appears to be a Greenboro #4210. I think it would be next to impossible to find a part. You might be able to get someone to make something.



Thanks, Whateve.  I've never heard of a Sheridan Shelburne either and I also thought it looked like a Greensboro but wanted to make sure.  I noticed that bag has the key hole type of hardware and I don't have one of those here so the only hope would be to stumble on a bag that was in awful condition with the right hardware.  It's not worth the trouble.  Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I've never heard of a Sheridan Shelburne either and I also thought it looked like a Greensboro but wanted to make sure.  I noticed that bag has the key hole type of hardware and I don't have one of those here so the only hope would be to stumble on a bag that was in awful condition with the right hardware.  It's not worth the trouble.  Thanks for your help as always.


You're welcome! A couple times I bought a bag for a part, and then I didn't have the heart to go through with it! It made me feel like I was defacing the bag.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,


I just purchased a vintage Madison 4115 kisslock clutch.  I've attached a photo. It is in beautiful, like new condition and I couldn't resist it.  Does it have a style name by any chance?  Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a vintage Madison 4115 kisslock clutch.  I've attached a photo. It is in beautiful, like new condition and I couldn't resist it.  Does it have a style name by any chance?  Any info is always appreciated.


Does the creed show 4115 as the style number?


----------



## Cameochi

BeenBurned said:


> Does the creed show 4115 as the style number?


The creed number is 4415.  The full creed is C5E-4415 - so my typo which seems to be a problem today.  Perhaps an earlier bed time is needed.  I am always messed up when they change the clocks.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a vintage Madison 4115 kisslock clutch.  I've attached a photo. It is in beautiful, like new condition and I couldn't resist it.  Does it have a style name by any chance?  Any info is always appreciated.



It was called a Tuxedo Bag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Tuxedo Bag.


Aha, I was right! Another mystery solved!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I can't remember the name of this bag - the one all the way to the right (teal). It's from probably 2007ish. I can post more pics if this one isn't enough...


----------



## whateve

mrsinsyder said:


> I can't remember the name of this bag - the one all the way to the right (teal). It's from probably 2007ish. I can post more pics if this one isn't enough...
> 
> View attachment 2552108


It looks like a Legacy Francine #12295.


----------



## mrsinsyder

whateve said:


> It looks like a Legacy Francine #12295.


That is it, thank you! I longed for that bag for so long and a friend who worked at Coach found her as a stray at the employee sale. She's just very heavy so she doesn't get out much.


----------



## whateve

mrsinsyder said:


> That is it, thank you! I longed for that bag for so long and a friend who worked at Coach found her as a stray at the employee sale. She's just very heavy so she doesn't get out much.


You're welcome! It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Tuxedo Bag.



Thank you, Hyacinth.  I knew you would know!


----------



## lucky_charm13

http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/lisagonzalez72/library 

I got this from a friend and want to know if it is real. I can't find anything like it by its creed in black.


----------



## Hyacinth

lucky_charm13 said:


> http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/lisagonzalez72/library
> 
> I got this from a friend and want to know if it is real. I can't find anything like it by its creed in black.



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it's completely fake. If you gave your friend any money, or traded for it, get your money back. It's against US federal law to sell counterfeit items.

Not only isn't the C pattern centered, but a real style 1857 is a Scribble Stitch that _only_ looks like this and in this color combination, the Cs are heavy EMBROIDERY thread:


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it's completely fake. If you gave your friend any money, or traded for it, get your money back. It's against US federal law to sell counterfeit items.
> 
> Not only isn't the C pattern centered, but a real style 1857 is a Scribble Stitch that _only_ looks like this and in this color combination, the Cs are heavy EMBROIDERY thread:


One of the first Coach bags I bought was a fake blue Scribble satchel. It was before I knew about TPF. The seller didn't know it was fakeand gave me a refund. Its now in pieces. My daughter and I pulled it apart to use it as a pattern for one of her textiles projects and we salvaged some of the hardware from it. The only useful thing to do with a fake!


----------



## malikseabold

Hi Ladies!
I was fortunate enough to come across a stunning Coach Petite Pelham Zip Dome Satchel in a box of vintage handbags that were donated to our charity. We are looking at auctioning it off at one of our big events, and are trying to figure out what its worth. We need to know its approximate value in order to start the bidding at an appropriate place. 
It is cognac leather with brass fixtures, the story patch and serial number stamped on the inside, the original hang tag, correct 9959 style number and in flawless condition! I swear, the gal that donated it must have only used it maybe twice!
Any ideas on how much this beauty is worth?
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

malikseabold said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I was fortunate enough to come across a stunning Coach Petite Pelham Zip Dome Satchel in a box of vintage handbags that were donated to our charity. We are looking at auctioning it off at one of our big events, and are trying to figure out what its worth. We need to know its approximate value in order to start the bidding at an appropriate place.
> It is cognac leather with brass fixtures, the story patch and serial number stamped on the inside, the original hang tag, correct 9959 style number and in flawless condition! I swear, the gal that donated it must have only used it maybe twice!
> Any ideas on how much this beauty is worth?
> Thanks!


You can look at the completed listings on ebay, although often other venues get higher prices. I can only find one on ebay at the moment and it sold for $59.95, but I think it was underpriced. I think you should be able to get something between $100 and $250. You can also subscribe to a service called Worthpoint, which tells you what they sold for in the past. 

In 1994, it sold new for $220. The color was called British tan. You might want to get it authenticated before you auction it.


----------



## BeenBurned

malikseabold said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I was fortunate enough to come across a stunning Coach Petite Pelham Zip Dome Satchel in a box of vintage handbags that were donated to our charity. We are looking at auctioning it off at one of our big events, and are trying to figure out what its worth. We need to know its approximate value in order to start the bidding at an appropriate place.
> It is cognac leather with brass fixtures, the story patch and serial number stamped on the inside, the original hang tag, correct 9959 style number and in flawless condition! I swear, the gal that donated it must have only used it maybe twice!
> Any ideas on how much this beauty is worth?
> Thanks!





whateve said:


> You can look at the completed listings on ebay, although often other venues get higher prices. I can only find one on ebay at the moment and it sold for $59.95, but I think it was underpriced. I think you should be able to get something between $100 and $250. You can also subscribe to a service called Worthpoint, which tells you what they sold for in the past.
> 
> In 1994, it sold new for $220. The color was called British tan. You might want to get it authenticated before you auction it.


Whateve's advice is spot on, assuming authenticity. 

But IMO, you should post pictures to confirm authenticity. You can't believe how many fakes come from "wealthy" estate sales and charity auctions.

*eta*: I'm an idiot! I just re-read the posts and saw that Whateve made the same recommendation re authentication.


----------



## Sicy

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance.


It's a signature Leah. This looks like the small one.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Before I decide whether or not to bid on this, is this authentic?  I"m just starting out on collecting, so I've never seen this particular one, and I love it!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-A0973...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258bb9e8c3


----------



## Hyacinth

PhotoFinish said:


> Before I decide whether or not to bid on this, is this authentic?  I"m just starting out on collecting, so I've never seen this particular one, and I love it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-A0973...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258bb9e8c3



It looks good to me but you may want to wait for other opinions.


----------



## PhotoFinish

OK story on this bag is that it was found at one of the playgrounds here on base, we have spent a few months going door to door trying to find the owner (it had a bunch of kid's things in it, so it didn't have any identification or anything.)  I posted on the local base neighborhood page too, no message back.  I am assuming it is NOT a real Coach, but in the instance that it is, I am posting it, to see, before I give it to my youngest daughter for her to play with.  Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## whateve

PhotoFinish said:


> OK story on this bag is that it was found at one of the playgrounds here on base, we have spent a few months going door to door trying to find the owner (it had a bunch of kid's things in it, so it didn't have any identification or anything.)  I posted on the local base neighborhood page too, no message back.  I am assuming it is NOT a real Coach, but in the instance that it is, I am posting it, to see, before I give it to my youngest daughter for her to play with.  Thank you for taking a look!


It's not authentic so your daughter gets a new toy.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Thank you!  I kind of figured it wasn't, just wanted confirmation!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

PhotoFinish said:


> Before I decide whether or not to bid on this, is this authentic?  I"m just starting out on collecting, so I've never seen this particular one, and I love it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-A0973...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258bb9e8c3





Hyacinth said:


> It looks good to me but you may want to wait for other opinions.


It looks good to me too.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Thank you Hyacinth and BeenBurned!  Now, to convince my husband I NEED this purse in my collection! LOL


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141234572154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Radiochicky

Looking for the name of this bag. I can't seem to find it anywhere. [FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana]serial number No. K35-5257
















[/FONT]


----------



## Hyacinth

Radiochicky said:


> Looking for the name of this bag. I can't seem to find it anywhere. [FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana]serial number No. K35-5257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



Mini Signature Business Satchel


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141234572154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It's a Casino Bag


----------



## Radiochicky

Hyacinth said:


> Mini Signature Business Satchel



You rock! Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141234572154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Hyacinth said:


> It's a Casino Bag[/QUOTE
> 
> And it's a tiny little bag.  I had to have one and found one in red...in beautiful condition...but had to sell it.  It's a cute thing though.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Casino Bag


Thanks Hyacinth


ZSP said:


> Hyacinth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Casino Bag[/QUOTE
> 
> And it's a tiny little bag.  I had to have one and found one in red...in beautiful condition...but had to sell it.  It's a cute thing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was small, but it is cute. Red would be even better, but still small...
Click to expand...


----------



## PhotoFinish

Any help ID'ing this please and is it authentic?


----------



## Hyacinth

PhotoFinish said:


> Any help ID'ing this please and is it authentic?



The counterfeit version of that style 1443 was one of the closest "Coach" fakes ever to hit the market. Yours has one small problem that makes me worry just a bit about whether it's genuine, so anyone else is asked to add their thoughts especially if they own what's absolutely and proveably the genuine version (or photos of it) bought directly from Coach.

The creed stitching isn't as straight as it should be, but the rest of the creed is a very very close match. That sometimes happened with stitching especially in the Chinese plants so it's not a _major_ problem, but I only have a few photos of a genuine Sig Small Gallery Tote to compare it to and other opinions would help. I usually assume all these are fake until proven otherwise. The color of the suede also seems a little lighter than I remember.


----------



## BeenBurned

PhotoFinish said:


> Any help ID'ing this please and is it authentic?





Hyacinth said:


> The counterfeit version of that style 1443 was one of the closest "Coach" fakes ever to hit the market. Yours has one small problem that makes me worry just a bit about whether it's genuine, so anyone else is asked to add their thoughts especially if they own what's absolutely and proveably the genuine version (or photos of it) bought directly from Coach.
> 
> The creed stitching isn't as straight as it should be, but the rest of the creed is a very very close match. That sometimes happened with stitching especially in the Chinese plants so it's not a _major_ problem, but I only have a few photos of a genuine Sig Small Gallery Tote to compare it to and other opinions would help. I usually assume all these are fake until proven otherwise. The color of the suede also seems a little lighter than I remember.


I don't think your bag is authentic. 

AFAIK, the straps aren't patent; they should be suede. 

I believe this to be an authentic version of the same color as you have:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...980?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e23979a4

And another I believe is authentic in a different color, but also with suede straps.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-1443-Brown-Suede-Medium-turn-lock-Signature-Tote-Nice-/271384403810?nma=true&si=KC0TYNItlHM71ffn2MfMfLXsxyw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*ETA*: I think there are quite a few fakes that also have suede straps, making authentication even more difficult.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Actually, I switched the straps when I got it, they are suede on the other side, should they be suede on both sides?  Let me take another picture and show you what I mean (I liked the look better, the contrast.)


----------



## PhotoFinish

Please excuse the dirty keyboard (wow.....  it does NOT look that dirty!!)


----------



## Beccabaglady

I have a little pre-creed olive-green suede gem that needs a name.  She is about 8.75" wide, 5" high and 1.5" deep:





















Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hyacinth

The genuine one that I have pictures of by a highly trusted seller also looks like it has patent backing on the suede straps, so I think those are ok. I'm not familiar enough with the colors to know if that shade had a darker color of patent on the straps but it looks like the one in the photo below might have.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> I have a little pre-creed olive-green suede gem that needs a name.  She is about 8.75" wide, 5" high and 1.5" deep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



It looks like an early version of the Penny, but I don't know if it had the same name. Maybe someone else knows more or has a style number for it. Early 1970s, maybe?


----------



## PhotoFinish

I hit one of the local Goodwill stores again today, and found a plethora of purses...  and picked a few Coach finds up (hoping they are all authentic.)  Would you all mind telling me if they are?  I'm going to add them to my collection, and one of them is going to become a project purse for me.  So here's hoping that they are! *Fingers crossed*  Should I post them in separate posts?


----------



## BeenBurned

PhotoFinish said:


> I hit one of the local Goodwill stores again today, and found a plethora of purses...  and picked a few Coach finds up (hoping they are all authentic.)  Would you all mind telling me if they are?  I'm going to add them to my collection, and one of them is going to become a project purse for me.  So here's hoping that they are! *Fingers crossed*  Should I post them in separate posts?


First you need to have them authenticated here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404

If deemed authentic, you can come here for the identifying information.


----------



## PhotoFinish

BeenBurned said:


> First you need to have them authenticated here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404
> 
> If deemed authentic, you can come here for the identifying information.



Thank you! I thought I had seen an authenticating thread somewhere, but couldn't find it again, so I kept coming back here!  I'm sorry!  I'll head over there now!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please? I haven't seen a Coach bag with this type of catch except on a fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8dd24154

ETA: Actually I have found one by our famous post-purchase-polisher!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e1f8183


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please? I haven't seen a Coach bag with this type of catch except on a fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8dd24154


There were several styles with that type of closure in the early nineties. Coach called it a touchlock. This looks like Branson bag 9915.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> There were several styles with that type of closure in the early nineties. Coach called it a touchlock. This looks like Branson bag 9915.


Thanks, Whateve. There's a really bad made in Korea fake that has one. I posted it in the hall of shame


----------



## shannonmarie

Can you tell me the name of this bag and maybe when it was made?  Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Can you tell me the name of this bag and maybe when it was made?  Thank you!!


It looks like a Scout bag #9890 from the early 90s.


----------



## MimiCat

Hope I'm posting this in the right place, if not I apologize and TIA for your reply 
 I got a Poppy Perri Leather Hippie bag from Macy's during the 25+ 20 sale this past weekend. It is the perfect size crossbody bag that I was looking for to take as an extra/all purpose bag when going away:  it is neutral color, flat enough to fit in my luggage and the perfect pebbled leather  to withstand being a bit rough with . Anyways, I've just noticed  the style number : 22421M so I was wondering , What does the M stand for? Is it a style/color only sold at Macy's/department stores? Probably this was asked before but I've never had a bag with a style showing like this so  I never paid attention to it if it was mentioned. TIA


----------



## shannonmarie

whateve said:


> It I looks like a Scout bag #9890 from the early 90s.



Thank you, no matter where I looked I could only find 2 pictures with no name.


----------



## whateve

MimiCat said:


> Hope I'm posting this in the right place, if not I apologize and TIA for your reply
> I got a Poppy Perri Leather Hippie bag from Macy's during the 25+ 20 sale this past weekend. It is the perfect size crossbody bag that I was looking for to take as an extra/all purpose bag when going away:  it is neutral color, flat enough to fit in my luggage and the perfect pebbled leather  to withstand being a bit rough with . Anyways, I've just noticed  the style number : 22421M so I was wondering , What does the M stand for? Is it a style/color only sold at Macy's/department stores? Probably this was asked before but I've never had a bag with a style showing like this so  I never paid attention to it if it was mentioned. TIA


The M means made for Macy's. Sometimes they will make a popular style from the past exclusively for Macy's. Congratulations on your Perri. I was looking at these at Macy's too.


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Thank you, no matter where I looked I could only find 2 pictures with no name.


you're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

I just came across this bag on Etsy and I've emailed the seller requesting more information as there is nothing in the description that proves it is even a Coach bag.  It's a cute bag IF it's really a Coach.  Would love to hear your thoughts on it as I've never seen one like it - which doesn't mean much. The seller thinks it is from the 70s and stated that it has no lining.  It doesn't look 70s to me.


----------



## MimiCat

whateve said:


> The M means made for Macy's. Sometimes they will make a popular style from the past exclusively for Macy's. Congratulations on your Perri. I was looking at these at Macy's too.



Thank you Whateve  I got the grey one as such a great deal, roughly $100 and very happy with it. It's such a great bag and easy to put inside my carry on.  I'm considering getting one of the other colors, this way I can take more than one purse color when I go away without worrying about damaging my bags while stuffing them into my luggage


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I just came across this bag on Etsy and I've emailed the seller requesting more information as there is nothing in the description that proves it is even a Coach bag.  It's a cute bag IF it's really a Coach.  Would love to hear your thoughts on it as I've never seen one like it - which doesn't mean much. The seller thinks it is from the 70s and stated that it has no lining.  It doesn't look 70s to me.


I don't recognize it but it doesn't look very old. I would post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html
Maybe someone will know what brand it is if it isn't a Coach. Maybe someone removed the lining.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I don't recognize it but it doesn't look very old. I would post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html
> Maybe someone will know what brand it is if it isn't a Coach. Maybe someone removed the lining.


Maybe it's a fake!    Thanks, Whateve.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171286221339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171286221339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Equestrian compartment bucket.

ETA: I've never seen it with this lining. I didn't notice the D8J prefix before. You should ask Hyacinth to authenticate.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Equestrian compartment bucket.
> 
> ETA: I've never seen it with this lining. I didn't notice the D8J prefix before. You should ask Hyacinth to authenticate.


Thanks Whateve.  I was more curious than anything, especially because of the colour and lining.


----------



## whateve

What is the correct name for 9946? Thanks


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve.  I was more curious than anything, especially because of the colour and lining.


You're welcome! I love olive green.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I just came across this bag on Etsy and I've emailed the seller requesting more information as there is nothing in the description that proves it is even a Coach bag.  It's a cute bag IF it's really a Coach.  Would love to hear your thoughts on it as I've never seen one like it - which doesn't mean much. The seller thinks it is from the 70s and stated that it has no lining.  It doesn't look 70s to me.



I doubt very much if it's a Coach. That style turnlock doesn't look like anything Coach has made even on newer styles.

NEVER MIND, found it. It doesn't say it's a Coach, it says "Coach like" and it's not even that. Just having a turnlock doesn't make it "Coach like".
http://www.etsy.com/listing/1843402...S&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the correct name for 9946? Thanks



Nicholas Drawstring


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Nicholas Drawstring


Thank you! There are so many drawstrings that are similar!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171286221339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's called a Fake.

The inside pocket zipper should NOT have a non-matching color (it almost looks like the blue denim from the 1980s styles in some photos) on the fabric edging, the strap buckles are the wrong shape - they should "kick out" at the bottom like an Omega unstead of curving inward, and the elongated O-rings that are in the strap are the wrong shape, they're TOO rounded. The lining was never used in the Equestrian line, the stitching and joining on the strap edges is really bad, in fact the strap really looks cheaply made. And of course the J plant code in US bags is usually either fake or questionable. And if we could read the stamping on the magnetic snaps, that would probably be wrong too. Also, the bag in my photos is the same color and there's no sign of any white or light-colored contrast stitching anywhere. Equestrian bags didn't use contrast stitching, it was always the same color as the leather.

I really hope you didn't bid on that.


----------



## Damselfly

What is this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221409091116?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I can kind of/sort of make out: C0C - *079


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Fake.
> 
> The inside pocket zipper should NOT have a non-matching color (it almost looks like the blue denim from the 1980s styles in some photos) on the fabric edging, the strap buckles are the wrong shape - they should "kick out" at the bottom like an Omega unstead of curving inward, and the elongated O-rings that are in the strap are the wrong shape, they're TOO rounded. The lining was never used in the Equestrian line, the stitching and joining on the strap edges is really bad, in fact the strap really looks cheaply made. And of course the J plant code in US bags is usually either fake or questionable. And if we could read the stamping on the magnetic snaps, that would probably be wrong too. Also, the bag in my photos is the same color and there's no sign of any white or light-colored contrast stitching anywhere. Equestrian bags didn't use contrast stitching, it was always the same color as the leather.
> 
> I really hope you didn't bid on that.


Thanks Hyacinth. No,  I had no intention of bidding on it and luckily no one else did. I was just curious and now have reported it.


----------



## whateve

Damselfly said:


> What is this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221409091116?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I can kind of/sort of make out: C0C - *079


It has an all-numeric creed. It is a spectator binocular bag 6853 from around 1990.


----------



## Damselfly

whateve said:


> It has an all-numeric creed. It is a spectator binocular bag 6853 from around 1990.



Thanks, Whateve!  I thought it might be a binocular bag, but it appears to be smaller than the model I have. 

Do you have the style#s for the other Spectator series bags? My list contains so few 6*** numbers.


----------



## TheBagBoutique

Light Pink Bag
      Creed-K0732-F10945

Plum Clutch
      Creed- E04J-9747

I'm having a trouble finding the name for the light pink and I cannot find another clutch like this plum one.

   Can you help me? TIA


----------



## whateve

Damselfly said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  I thought it might be a binocular bag, but it appears to be smaller than the model I have.
> 
> Do you have the style#s for the other Spectator series bags? My list contains so few 6*** numbers.


You're welcome! Generally the spectator bags have the same style number as the regular style except that the 9 is replaced by a 6. In my files I have 6750 riding bag spectator, 6765 Madison satchel spectator, 6870 Court spectator, 6887 roll bag spectator, and 6891 Broadway satchel spectator.


----------



## whateve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261444180164&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

What collection is this wallet from? Thanks


----------



## whateve

Do you have any information about 77038 made in early 2007? I'm interested in the name, collection, size and strap drop. Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

TheBagBoutique said:


> Light Pink Bag
> Creed-K0732-F10945
> 
> Plum Clutch
> Creed- E04J-9747
> 
> I'm having a trouble finding the name for the light pink and I cannot find another clutch like this plum one.
> 
> Can you help me? TIA



9747 is a Soho Herringbone Clutch from the collection of the same name.

One seller whose bag still has the original tag on it calls 10945 a "Mini Signature E/W Soft Duffle".


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261444180164&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> What collection is this wallet from? Thanks



The clasp is the one used for the Bridle Collection items from around 1999, the color looks like Camel. I'm surprised, most Bridle items had a mix of calfskin and pigskin which this doesn't, but I actually found it in a 1999 Holiday catalog. It looks like the Checkbook holder is missing - style 6499, Bridle Continental Clutch With Checkbook


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The clasp is the one used for the Bridle Collection items from around 1999, the color looks like Camel. I'm surprised, most Bridle items had a mix of calfskin and pigskin which this doesn't, but I actually found it in a 1999 Holiday catalog. It looks like the Checkbook holder is missing - style 6499, Bridle Continental Clutch With Checkbook


Thank you ! I knew I recognized the clasp.  I have a wallet or card case (I'm not sure what they called it) from this collection and mine has a lot of pigskin accents. That is why I love it so much. The curved front is different on this wallet too. Mine has moire lining. I wonder if this one does.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this one, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310917035057?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310917035057?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It's a Dixon mini. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-149.html#post26549482


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's a Dixon mini. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-149.html#post26549482


Thanks Whateve.  It's very cute.


----------



## Radiochicky

Hi guys! I tried searching for the answer myself but came up with nothing. Can I get an ID on this bag?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COACH-BLACK-...EATED-FRONT-/141243688964?hash=item20e2c7a804

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Radiochicky said:


> Hi guys! I tried searching for the answer myself but came up with nothing. Can I get an ID on this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COACH-BLACK-...EATED-FRONT-/141243688964?hash=item20e2c7a804
> 
> Thanks!


It's a large Parker convertible hippie from 2009.


----------



## Radiochicky

whateve said:


> It's a large Parker convertible hippie from 2009.


Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

Radiochicky said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome! The leather on these is so soft! Did you get it?


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's a Dixon mini. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-149.html#post26549482


Seller accepted my offer. I seem to be buying a number of light coloured bags lately. Not very practical as we're heading into winter.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Please help me ID the four small bags below (other than the Court, Soho Basket and Lunch Zip which you have kindly authenticated previously).

The black and brown flap bags in the top corners are the same style and measure 9.5" x 6" with removable 45" straps.
The burgundy one is NYC with a zip top and attached strap measuring 8 1/2" x 4 3/4". 
The ivory purse measures. 7" x 6" and has attached strap.
All but the brown flap have xxx-xxxx number sequence. The brown has xxxx-xxx.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Please help me ID the four small bags below (other than the Court, Soho Basket and Lunch Zip which you have kindly authenticated previously).
> 
> The black and brown flap bags in the top corners are the same style and measure 9.5" x 6" with removable 45" straps.
> The burgundy one is NYC with a zip top and attached strap measuring 8 1/2" x 4 3/4".
> The ivory purse measures. 7" x 6" and has attached strap.
> All but the brown flap have xxx-xxxx number sequence. The brown has xxxx-xxx.


The black and brown flap bags are probably pocket purses if there are no zip pockets and there is a back slip pocket and a slip pocket under the flap, like the one in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a8e8bd0ec
The ivory is a mini bag 9825.
The burgundy looks like a small zippered pouch 9655.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> The black and brown flap bags are probably pocket purses if there are no zip pockets and there is a back slip pocket and a slip pocket under the flap, like the one in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a8e8bd0ec
> The ivory is a mini bag 9825.
> The burgundy looks like a small zippered pouch 9655.


Thanks so much  Whateve. I knew you would know.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks so much  Whateve. I knew you would know.


You're welcome!


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Please help me ID the four small bags below (other than the Court, Soho Basket and Lunch Zip which you have kindly authenticated previously).
> 
> The black and brown flap bags in the top corners are the same style and measure 9.5" x 6" with removable 45" straps.
> The burgundy one is NYC with a zip top and attached strap measuring 8 1/2" x 4 3/4".
> The ivory purse measures. 7" x 6" and has attached strap.
> All but the brown flap have xxx-xxxx number sequence. The brown has xxxx-xxx.





whateve said:


> The black and brown flap bags are probably pocket purses if there are no zip pockets and there is a back slip pocket and a slip pocket under the flap, like the one in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a8e8bd0ec
> The ivory is a mini bag 9825.
> The burgundy looks like a small zippered pouch 9655.





Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks so much  Whateve. I knew you would know.



Yikes...the only one I don't have a "twin" for is the mini bag  Great haul!


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> Yikes...the only one I don't have a "twin" for is the mini bag  Great haul!


Thanks. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you find a mini bag for $2, Joodlz!

Can't believe the price of the pocket purse that Whateve linked! Both of mine were $15 each.


----------



## Two.time.bags

I won my first Coach with a spring lock! And a bonus Basic Bag. What is the style name and number please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I won my first Coach with a spring lock! And a bonus Basic Bag. What is the style name and number please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Binocular bag #9853.


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> I won my first Coach with a spring lock! And a bonus Basic Bag. What is the style name and number please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Nice binocular bag...no twin here...must find one AND a mini bag


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Binocular bag #9853.



Thanks very much  Whateve. I couldn't remember it.




JOODLZ said:


> Nice binocular bag...no twin here...must find one AND a mini bag



Thanks Joodlz. That's my goal, to buy bags you can't find at Goodwill! LOL!  There's a nice red one but a bit pricey at $49.99. It just ended with no bids but will probably  be re-listed, and if the seller is serious about selling, at a lower price.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

There's also a brown one, but I'm sure one will eventually show at GW.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201068626970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Cameochi

Good morning everyone,


I purchased this vintage bag a while ago.  It is 11" x 7.5" x 2.5" and had a roomy zipper pocket inside as well as an outside pocket on the front and the back.  It looks a bit spotty as I am still working on it.  No lining of course. The creed shows it is made in USA. I would love to have a style name and number for it.  Any info is always appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 
> I purchased this vintage bag a while ago.  It is 11" x 7.5" x 2.5" and had a roomy zipper pocket inside as well as an outside pocket on the front and the back.  It looks a bit spotty as I am still working on it.  No lining of course. The creed shows it is made in USA. I would love to have a style name and number for it.  Any info is always appreciated.



It's a City Bag, style 9790


----------



## katandpat

Anyone out there can identify and authenticate this please and any other info anyone might have about it? Thanx!

etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8


----------



## Jmiller87

I just bought a purse. Can someone tell me if it's real. Got it off the internet used  serial number is no: L1261-F22305


----------



## whateve

Jmiller87 said:


> I just bought a purse. Can someone tell me if it's real. Got it off the internet used  serial number is no: L1261-F22305


We can't tell you just from a number. Counterfeiters can use real numbers. We have to see pictures of the bag, including a picture of the creed showing the number.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a City Bag, style 9790



Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Dressyup

What is this bag? It is so cute with the zipper and the handle...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/47678408/vintage-chocolate-brown-leather-coach

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Dressyup said:


> What is this bag? It is so cute with the zipper and the handle...
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/47678408/vintage-chocolate-brown-leather-coach
> 
> Thanks!


If it was authentic it would be a trail bag 9955 from the mid 90s. I don't think it is authentic. The zipper pull is wrong, the handle rings are too round and the handle is too fat. Someone bought it and probably doesn't know it is fake. This bag is very often counterfeited so you would need to get any you find authenticated. I've seen way more counterfeits than authentic. Here's mine.


----------



## Dressyup

whateve said:


> If it was authentic it would be a trail bag 9955 from the mid 90s. I don't think it is authentic. The zipper pull is wrong, the handle rings are too round and the handle is too fat. Someone bought it and probably doesn't know it is fake. This bag is very often counterfeited so you would need to get any you find authenticated. I've seen way more counterfeits than authentic. Here's mine.



Thanks for the heads up. How is the zipper pull supposed to look? I can see that the handles are too flat. I will definitely be careful before purchasing this bag. 

It is a shame that somebody bought a fake bag.


----------



## whateve

Dressyup said:


> Thanks for the heads up. How is the zipper pull supposed to look? I can see that the handles are too flat. I will definitely be careful before purchasing this bag.
> 
> It is a shame that somebody bought a fake bag.


The zipper pull should look like most pulls on vintage bags, longer and narrower with a skinny ring attached to the zipper. You can also see in this picture how the rings for the handle are square. The handle tapers, getting wider in the middle. On almost all fakes, the rings are too round and the handle doesn't taper.


----------



## BeenBurned

katandpat said:


> Anyone out there can identify and authenticate this please and any other info anyone might have about it? Thanx!
> 
> etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8



That's strange. It looks like some type of soho hobo and although I don't see anything screaming fake, unless the seller photoshopped the serial number (as if it's classified top secret), I can't read it at all. I've never seen a serial number in such a newish bag rub off like that.

I don't believe the chain strap is original to the bag but please wait for other opinions on the style name and number.  


http://www.etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's strange. It looks like some type of soho hobo and although I don't see anything screaming fake, unless the seller photoshopped the serial number (as if it's classified top secret), I can't read it at all. I've never seen a serial number in such a newish bag rub off like that.
> 
> I don't believe the chain strap is original to the bag but please wait for other opinions on the style name and number.
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8


I've seen this bag before. I don't know if this is the exact same bag. I was going to ask about the chain strap. I think it might have been on ebay about a month ago. It's not in my watch list anymore.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I've seen this bag before. I don't know if this is the exact same bag. I was going to ask about the chain strap. I think it might have been on ebay about a month ago. It's not in my watch list anymore.



I remember that one too, because it looked like the chain at the top of the strap would be really uncomfortable like that, and wouldn't stay on your shoulder very well. But I never really looked for it, especially with no readable serial number. It almost looks like the creed says it was made in Italy.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's this, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181374888171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What's this, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181374888171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It's a genuine Monterey Flap Suede


----------



## BeenBurned

katandpat said:


> Anyone out there can identify and authenticate this please and any other info anyone might have about it? Thanx!
> 
> etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8





BeenBurned said:


> That's strange. It looks like some type of soho hobo and although I don't see anything screaming fake, unless the seller photoshopped the serial number (as if it's classified top secret), I can't read it at all. I've never seen a serial number in such a newish bag rub off like that.
> 
> I don't believe the chain strap is original to the bag but please wait for other opinions on the style name and number.
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/172817677/vintage-coach-purse-beautiful-caramel?ref=shop_home_active_8





whateve said:


> I've seen this bag before. I don't know if this is the exact same bag. I was going to ask about the chain strap. I think it might have been on ebay about a month ago. It's not in my watch list anymore.





Hyacinth said:


> I remember that one too, because it looked like the chain at the top of the strap would be really uncomfortable like that, and wouldn't stay on your shoulder very well. But I never really looked for it, especially with no readable serial number. It almost looks like the creed says it was made in Italy.


Wouldn't a bag that size have a serial number?

A friend wrote to the seller who claims that the purse forum says that not all Coach bags have serial numbers and this is one that doesn't have one.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Wouldn't a bag that size have a serial number?
> 
> A friend wrote to the seller who claims that the purse forum says that not all Coach bags have serial numbers and this is one that doesn't have one.



It looks like it's big enough to have had one but the seller isn't listing any measurements.

The open space at the bottom of the creed is too large for it NOT to have had a number.

And the strap isn't original or it's been chopped or modified - look at the ends where the chain attaches, the second picture shows it perfectly. The link on one end is D-shaped and the other is rectangular. NO Coach would ever have mismatched links like that. Something is really hinky about that strap. 

In fact it's even possible that the whole lining might have been taken out of a genuine Coach and put in this one, and maybe the creed switched too. Read the creed - it DOES say it was made in Italy, and the description mentions "Gentle tumbling provides(?) a distinctive texture with natural grain variations" - it sounds EXACTLY like a Sonoma creed, NOT a smooth leather one. Coach didn't "gently tumble" their smooth leathers. Compare the wording to the Sonoma creed below.

Look at the last picture, at the underside of the strap on the left side, the area between the top buckle hole and the ring the chain is attached to. _Look at the stitching. _ And WHY would Coach ever attach a chain to a long squared ring where the chain link is going to keep sliding around?

And look at the left side of the zipper in the creed pic, that zipper end is wide open, that's really sloppy detailing. That bag might not even be a Coach, it's either a patch job from at least 2 and maybe three different bags, or an out-and out FAKE.

If someone's actually thinking of buying that POS, they're better turn around and run like hell. I don't remember who's asking about this one and why but they better rethink it. " TheMysteryAttic " sounds like a perfect name for that store, the mystery is how many other things are wrong with it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Monterey Flap Suede


Nice. Thanks very much Hyacinth.


----------



## Dressyup

whateve said:


> The zipper pull should look like most pulls on vintage bags, longer and narrower with a skinny ring attached to the zipper. You can also see in this picture how the rings for the handle are square. The handle tapers, getting wider in the middle. On almost all fakes, the rings are too round and the handle doesn't taper.



Thanks for the pictures and your knowledge.  I looked at a few on eBay and I definitely see fakes!


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Joodlz. That's my goal, to buy bags you can't find at Goodwill! LOL!  There's a nice red one but a bit pricey at $49.99. It just ended with no bids but will probably  be re-listed, and if the seller is serious about selling, at a lower price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> There's also a brown one, but I'm sure one will eventually show at GW.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201068626970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



LOL...Went hunting yesterday...nothing but FAKES


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> LOL...Went hunting yesterday...nothing but FAKES


Oh no! I hope that doesn't mean your source is drying up. I look forward to your almost-daily finds.


----------



## whateve

Dressyup said:


> Thanks for the pictures and your knowledge.  I looked at a few on eBay and I definitely see fakes!


You're welcome!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth or BeenBurned, would you know how old this key chain is please?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth or BeenBurned, would you know how old this key chain is please?


The style number is 92278 if that helps.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth or BeenBurned, would you know how old this key chain is please?



It's from Spring 2008


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Oh no! I hope that doesn't mean your source is drying up. I look forward to your almost-daily finds.



The store closest to me has been a little "dry" lately, but I went to the one a little further south and scored a BT Lunchbox Zip...check out the AT thread from last night.



Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth or BeenBurned, would you know how old this key chain is please?



How cute...I rarely see key fobs


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It's from Spring 2008


Thanks Hyacinth



JOODLZ said:


> The store closest to me has been a little "dry" lately, but I went to the one a little further south and scored a BT Lunchbox Zip...check out the AT thread from last night.
> 
> How cute...I rarely see key fobs


Thanks. This is one of three for my b'day from DH. Another arrived today and I really love it. I'll post a pic later.

That lunchbox zip is lovely. What a score in BT! I've only ever them in black and brown.


----------



## coachmom2boys

I love this bag. Just bought it, and I am really interested in its manufactured year . Thanks !


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth or BB, do you know when this was made, please?


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth or BB, do you know when this was made, please?


92183, embossed leather dog key fob is from 2008.


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> 92183, embossed leather dog key fob is from 2008.


Thanks BB.


----------



## shannonmarie

Does anyone know if this bag I bought has an actual name besides 80's crossbody?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-80s-VT...sLEa8PlGe%2BeD3HXcdhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Does anyone know if this bag I bought has an actual name besides 80's crossbody?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-80s-VT...sLEa8PlGe%2BeD3HXcdhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Yes it does. It is called a riding bag spectator and the style number is 6750.


----------



## shannonmarie

whateve said:


> Yes it does. It is called a riding bag spectator and the style number is 6750.



Thank you!! I'm glad it has a better name.


----------



## DeeDee427

Great stuff! I have a belt very similar to that one. I'm new to collecting Coach items, but I got a good head start at an auction the other day. I'm waiting patiently until I can post here and hopefully get some info on my find! Thanks!


----------



## Two.time.bags

DeeDee427 said:


> Great stuff! I have a belt very similar to that one. I'm new to collecting Coach items, but I got a good head start at an auction the other day. I'm waiting patiently until I can post here and hopefully get some info on my find! Thanks!


Hi and welcome. I noticed you posted a question in the reference thread. I didn't reply there because its strictly no chat and I've been busted 3 times for chatting! 
There's a vintage photos and chat thread where you chat and ask questions to your heart's content!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690-75.html

And to answer your question - since 1941 - though they only started making women's purses in the 60's. You can get some basic info about Coach on coach.com and even Wiki, and there's other links posted throughout the chat thread.

The authenticators and others here have a vast knowledge of Coach which they very generously share with us all.


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks. This is one of three for my b'day from DH. Another arrived today and I really love it. I'll post a pic later.
> 
> That lunchbox zip is lovely. What a score in BT! I've only ever them in black and brown.



Thanks...I think she'll rehab very well.



Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth or BB, do you know when this was made, please?



Saw this on your red bag...forgot to comment (I was too overwhelmed by the red). This little doggie is too cute!


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I think she'll rehab very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on your red bag...forgot to comment (I was too overwhelmed by the red). This little doggie is too cute!


Thanks Joodlz.  It's now my favourite key chain.


----------



## Damselfly

shannonmarie said:


> Does anyone know if this bag I bought has an actual name besides 80's crossbody?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-80s-VT...sLEa8PlGe%2BeD3HXcdhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Oh! I love that bag, great find. If you see another one like it listed, Shannon, please let me know!!! 


(I seem to have a fondness for the Spectator line.)


----------



## Damselfly

Hyacinth, BB, and Whateve- 

This listing has been bugging me, as do her other listings and their prices. Not that they're invalid or fake, but their over inflated historical information. I'm wondering what you think of her claims about this bag, 

Item:RARE Vtg 70s COACH USA Cashin Clutch Bag Messenger Purse Folio Beige Tan Patina
Item#:400694387623
Seller: trilistnik
Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400694387623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shannonmarie

Damselfly said:


> Oh! I love that bag, great find. If you see another one like it listed, Shannon, please let me know!!!
> 
> 
> (I seem to have a fondness for the Spectator line.)



There is one on Etsy that is already rehabed but I will definitely keep my eyes open.  I had no idea what it was because I could not find it online.  Thankfully Whatev knows all.


----------



## shannonmarie

I have another mystery bag that I would appreciate some information on if possible.  

It is dark green with brown piping.  It measures about 12.5 x 9.  The creed says made in the united states.  Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> I have another mystery bag that I would appreciate some information on if possible.
> 
> It is dark green with brown piping.  It measures about 12.5 x 9.  The creed says made in the united states.  Thanks!!


It's a classic hobo spectator. The number is probably 6855.


----------



## shannonmarie

whateve said:


> It's a classic hobo spectator. The number is probably 6855.



Thank you Whatev!!


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> Thank you Whatev!!


You're welcome! I'm jealous of all these spectator finds of yours!


----------



## shannonmarie

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I'm jealous of all these spectator finds of yours!



I have just been buying what catches my eye lately and I think is a decent deal, this one was $11 plus  shipping.  It is a sad little bag but hopefully it will look better  after rehab.  I appreciate you telling me what their names are, I have  tried to look them up online but never manage to find the same bags to  compare it to.


----------



## Rhonda85

I need help, I'm new to buying used purses and I bought 3 new bags, the first is purple and silver with rivets.  Creed # J0820-F13076 I have checked all the signature fabric for symmetry and the alignment and spacing on creed tag look great.m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151960960795836&id=729575835&set=a.431129465835.215898.729575835&source=46&refid=17


----------



## Rhonda85

The next one is burnt orange leather that I bought on ebay.  m.ebay.com/itm/351046127418?txnId=0


----------



## Rhonda85

The last one is the one I have my doubts about because not many photos were provided and I haven't received it yet but I will need authentication so I can return if it's not a genuine Coach.ebay.com/itm/201071734917


----------



## BeenBurned

Rhonda85 said:


> I need help, I'm new to buying used purses and I bought 3 new bags, the first is purple and silver with rivets.  Creed # J0820-F13076 I have checked all the signature fabric for symmetry and the alignment and spacing on creed tag look great.m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151960960795836&id=729575835&set=a.431129465835.215898.729575835&source=46&refid=17



^^^^ I can't get anything to show on this link. ^^^^^


Rhonda85 said:


> The next one is burnt orange leather that I bought on ebay.  m.ebay.com/itm/351046127418?txnId=0




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I think this one is okay but please wait for others to chime in as it's not my area of expertise. 



Rhonda85 said:


> The last one is the one I have my doubts about because not many photos were provided and I haven't received it yet but I will need authentication so I can return if it's not a genuine Coach.ebay.com/itm/201071734917



http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

For this one, I don't see any red flags but a picture of the creed would confirm whether it's authentic or not. 


Your links weren't clickable. I've posted links to the listings. 

For future authenticity questions, please post on this thread, referring to post  			#*1* for the posting format and information we need: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ I can't get anything to show on this link. ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I think this one is okay but please wait for others to chime in as it's not my area of expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> For this one, I don't see any red flags but a picture of the creed would confirm whether it's authentic or not.
> 
> 
> Your links weren't clickable. I've posted links to the listings.
> 
> For future authenticity questions, please post on this thread, referring to post  			#*1* for the posting format and information we need:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404




2- 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

some kind of Soho mini bag, I don't have a name for it


----------



## Hyacinth

Rhonda85 said:


> I need help, I'm new to buying used purses and I bought 3 new bags, the first is purple and silver with rivets.  Creed # J0820-F13076 I have checked all the signature fabric for symmetry and the alignment and spacing on creed tag look great.m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151960960795836&id=729575835&set=a.431129465835.215898.729575835&source=46&refid=17



Do you know how to Copy & Paste a link? It would be a big help. Or at least C&P the Ebay listing number.


----------



## whateve

What is the bag identified as B in this picture? Do you have a description of it as well?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the bag identified as B in this picture? Do you have a description of it as well?



It's a Whitney Bag, 4115.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Whitney Bag, 4115.


Oh yeah, thanks. I should have realized that. I've seen it a ton of times. I don't know why it isn't in my files.

ETA: I found it. It was filed under 4150.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

so a friend sent me this photo I thought it was the penny but when i goggled it i was wrong :/so help me out ladys  she wants to get it said its $75 and also asked if that was decent for this bag.


----------



## Dressyup

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> so a friend sent me this photo I thought it was the penny but when i goggled it i was wrong :/so help me out ladys  she wants to get it said its $75 and also asked if that was decent for this bag.



Looks like a New Willis.  Not sure on the color though. I think they retail 298 dollars.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Oh yeah, thanks. I should have realized that. I've seen it a ton of times. I don't know why it isn't in my files.
> 
> ETA: I found it. It was filed under 4150.


So this obviously isn't a Whitney?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321379249919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> So this obviously isn't a Whitney?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321379249919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


that's a Whitney too. There are several Whitneys - that one is a Whitney satchel.


----------



## whateve

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> so a friend sent me this photo I thought it was the penny but when i goggled it i was wrong :/so help me out ladys  she wants to get it said its $75 and also asked if that was decent for this bag.





Dressyup said:


> Looks like a New Willis.  Not sure on the color though. I think they retail 298 dollars.


If it's in good shape, $75 is a decent price.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> that's a Whitney too. There are several Whitneys - that one is a Whitney satchel.


Thanks Whateve. More Coach-logic confusion. I should know by now!


----------



## gr8onteej

Just saw this bag on in the FB video clip.  Does anyone know the name?


----------



## Damselfly

Hyacinth-

Can you identify this bag for me, please, and maybe a year,too?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400693662495?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Hyacinth

Damselfly said:


> Hyacinth-
> 
> Can you identify this bag for me, please, and maybe a year,too?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400693662495?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



It's called an Oliver Bag, that detailing on the ends is unique to that style as far as I know. Style number was 9902 and it was probably made in or around 1992.


----------



## Damselfly

Hyacinth said:


> It's called an Oliver Bag, that detailing on the ends is unique to that style as far as I know. Style number was 9902 and it was probably made in or around 1992.



Thank you, thank you, thank you. I had never seen that kind of detailing in any bag. I thought it might be a Swagger since I couldn't seem to find photos of THIS particular bag. 

I love the name Oliver, too. I named one of my red Standard Poodles Oliver.


----------



## Hyacinth

Not strictly an ID question, but does anyone know where that thread is that listed all the current and older Coach color codes? A link would be a big help - thanks!

ETA - never mind, found it!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachs-color-coding-397873.html


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this an Ergo with a flap?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f15d8d2


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f41c202


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Not strictly an ID question, but does anyone know where that thread is that listed all the current and older Coach color codes? A link would be a big help - thanks!


You don't mean this do you?

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-219.html


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Not strictly an ID question, but does anyone know where that thread is that listed all the current and older Coach color codes? A link would be a big help - thanks!
> 
> ETA - never mind, found it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachs-color-coding-397873.html


Can we ask the mods to put this thread in the reference library? I can never find it when I need it.


----------



## Cameochi

Good Morning,


I recently acquired this crescent bag which is the smaller sister to the Berkeley.  It was listed as a 9235 Crescent Flap Bag.  I am wondering if that is the correct style number and if it has an actual style name?  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> 
> I recently acquired this crescent bag which is the smaller sister to the Berkeley.  It was listed as a 9235 Crescent Flap Bag.  I am wondering if that is the correct style number and if it has an actual style name?  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


Mystery solved!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Not strictly an ID question, but does anyone know where that thread is that listed all the current and older Coach color codes? A link would be a big help - thanks!
> 
> ETA - never mind, found it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachs-color-coding-397873.html


LOL! I still don't see RY there!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Can we ask the mods to put this thread in the reference library? I can never find it when I need it.



I think everyone forgot about it. It hasn't been updated in almost 18 months.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I still don't see RY there!



Nope, and I'm still wondering if that's the same blue as the Federal/Denim Blue on the mid-2000s classic leathers. I've never found a code for Federal Blue either. "Denim" would have made the most sense, but it IS Coach that we're talking about. "Royal" just ain't the same thing.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> 
> I recently acquired this crescent bag which is the smaller sister to the Berkeley.  It was listed as a 9235 Crescent Flap Bag.  I am wondering if that is the correct style number and if it has an actual style name?  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.



Crescent style 9235 bags were from before 1994 and wouldn't have a style number in the creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this an Ergo with a flap?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f15d8d2
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f41c202



Yep! That's why it's called (Surprise surprise!) an Ergo Flap. Both look genuine.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Yep! That's why it's called (Surprise surprise!) an Ergo Flap. Both look genuine.


Thanks Hyacinth.  Coach Logic!


----------



## Sarah03

Hello!  I bought this wallet several years ago when I was new to coach. Can anyone tell me what it's called?  Thank you!
View attachment 2590379
View attachment 2590380
View attachment 2590381


----------



## Hyacinth

Sarah03 said:


> Hello!  I bought this wallet several years ago when I was new to coach. Can anyone tell me what it's called?  Thank you!
> View attachment 2590379
> View attachment 2590380
> View attachment 2590381



It was called a Legacy Novelty Small Zip Around, from around 2004-05.


----------



## Sarah03

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Legacy Novelty Small Zip Around, from around 2004-05.




Wonderful!  Thank you, Hyacinth!


----------



## msimona8

Hi I'm new here, but i'm hoping someone can authenticate this coach bag for me.


----------



## Caspin22

msimona8 said:


> Hi I'm new here, but i'm hoping someone can authenticate this coach bag for me.



You'll want to post in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html

Be sure to read post #1 for instructions on what information is needed for authentication.

Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sarah03 said:


> Hello!  I bought this wallet several years ago when I was new to coach. Can anyone tell me what it's called?  Thank you!
> View attachment 2590379
> View attachment 2590380
> View attachment 2590381





Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Legacy Novelty Small Zip Around, from around 2004-05.


The style number is 6519.


----------



## Two.time.bags

When did Coach start making bags in China, and when did they stop making them in other plants outside the US, please?

Is this information documented in one place, please?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> When did Coach start making bags in China, and when did they stop making them in other plants outside the US, please?
> 
> Is this information documented in one place, please?


I don't think it is in one place. In my records, I have 1996 to 1998 for business items, and probably 2002 for most things. I don't think they ever stopped making them in other plants outside the US. There are bags made currently in Vietnam and a few other Asian countries. Exotic leather bags, like real python and alligator, were made in Italy recently and may still be. I always thought it was odd that they used American alligator but manufactured the bags in Italy.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> I don't think it is in one place. In my records, I have 1996 to 1998 for business items, and probably 2002 for most things. I don't think they ever stopped making them in other plants outside the US. There are bags made currently in Vietnam and a few other Asian countries. Exotic leather bags, like real python and alligator, were made in Italy recently and may still be. I always thought it was odd that they used American alligator but manufactured the bags in Italy.


Thanks Whateve. Interesting that they still make them in countries other than China. It wouldn't surprise me if the Italians can buy American alligator cheaper than the US can, and the quality is probably better! That seems to be the case with some Australian products. The best is exported and we pay through the nose for our own stuff!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. Interesting that they still make them in countries other than China. It wouldn't surprise me if the Italians can buy American alligator cheaper than the US can, and the quality is probably better! That seems to be the case with some Australian products. The best is exported and we pay through the nose for our own stuff!



Right now all the manufacturing, of handbags at least, seems to be in Asia - China, India, Vietnam and the Philippines. All the other non-US plants seem to have been closed or are no longer making bags for Coach, including the Italian plant which was apparently "disconnected" some time around 2010.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Right now all the manufacturing, of handbags at least, seems to be in Asia - China, India, Vietnam and the Philippines. All the other non-US plants seem to have been closed or are no longer making bags for Coach, including the Italian plant which was apparently "disconnected" some time around 2010.


Such a shame. We've become such a tnrow-away, don't-care-about-quality society because of it.


----------



## whateve

Does this bag have a name and style number?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Coach...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

What about this one? I assume it isn't called a crescent bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cas...d=100011&prg=9409&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=131174803804


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Does this bag have a name and style number?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Coach...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I think someone just asked about that same listing about a week ago over at Ebay. It was called a Large Tote style 9780 from 1986-87. Coach's picture doesn't show the shape well but I suppose the flowers and artisan bread padded the shape out too much. (Other photographers would have been happy with a baguette and a head of celery, which is what people carrying grocery store bags with a shape like that always seem to have bought. Inside joke, sorry).


----------



## whateve

Thank you! I always wanted wanted a bag that could carry enough for a dinner party!


----------



## littlewhitebear

Hi guys! I found this coach bag in my closet and haven't used it in years. Can someone id this style? I was also wondering how much I can sell this for? This is the larger size. (They have a large and a small version) I'm not expecting a lot from it since it's quite an old bag (7 years)


----------



## BeenBurned

littlewhitebear said:


> Hi guys! I found this coach bag in my closet and haven't used it in years. Can someone id this style? I was also wondering how much I can sell this for? This is the larger size. (They have a large and a small version) I'm not expecting a lot from it since it's quite an old bag (7 years)
> View attachment 2595602
> View attachment 2595603
> View attachment 2595605


It's a signature hobo from 2006. 

A search of completed listings shows the prices. Red means they didn't sell; green is the selling price.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=coach+10601&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## Sarah03

littlewhitebear said:


> Hi guys! I found this coach bag in my closet and haven't used it in years. Can someone id this style? I was also wondering how much I can sell this for? This is the larger size. (They have a large and a small version) I'm not expecting a lot from it since it's quite an old bag (7 years)
> View attachment 2595602
> View attachment 2595603
> View attachment 2595605




I don't know the name of it, but it looks like the ones that sold on eBay went for $20-$30.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. Interesting that they still make them in countries other than China. It wouldn't surprise me if the Italians can buy American alligator cheaper than the US can, and the quality is probably better! That seems to be the case with some Australian products. The best is exported and we pay through the nose for our own stuff!


Alligators are protected here in Florida.  You can't just kill them anymore.  I "think" they sometimes have official, authorized hunts from time to time but the days of shooting them for the fun of it are over.  However, they may lose their endangered status pretty soon which would be a game changer and might bring the prices down a bit.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. Interesting that they still make them in countries other than China. It wouldn't surprise me if the Italians can buy American alligator cheaper than the US can, and the quality is probably better! That seems to be the case with some Australian products. The best is exported and we pay through the nose for our own stuff!


Yes, I can relate! I love white or yellow grapefruit. I live in a citrus growing area but all the white and yellow grapefruit is exported to Asia. I can only get it from someone who grows it in their backyard. Apparently they think Americans only like pink or red grapefruit. We also produce a large amount of oranges locally that are shipped all over the country, yet we find Australian oranges in our grocery stores even when ours are in season.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Alligators are protected here in Florida.  You can't just kill them anymore.  I "think" they sometimes have official, authorized hunts from time to time but the days of shooting them for the fun of it are over.  However, they may lose their endangered status pretty soon which would be a game changer and might bring the prices down a bit.


Mountain lions are protected here. If you kill one that is attacking you or your livestock, you can be prosecuted.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Mountain lions are protected here. If you kill one that is attacking you or your livestock, you can be prosecuted.



All Australian native animals and birds are protected.   If you want to keep one as a pet you need a permit.



whateve said:


> Yes, I can relate! I love white or yellow grapefruit. I live in a citrus growing area but all the white and yellow grapefruit is exported to Asia. I can only get it from someone who grows it in their backyard. Apparently they think Americans only like pink or red grapefruit. We also produce a large amount of oranges locally that are shipped all over the country, yet we find Australian oranges in our grocery stores even when ours are in season.



Our supermarket shelves are stocked with Californian oranges!  Farmers in the Riverland area of my state pulled out all their citrus because they couldn't compete with the imports.
Go figure!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> All Australian native animals and birds are protected.   If you want to keep one as a pet you need a permit.
> 
> 
> 
> Our supermarket shelves are stocked with Californian oranges!  Farmers in the Riverland area of my state pulled out all their citrus because they couldn't compete with the imports.
> Go figure!



That may change some day. The Florida citrus crop is being attacked by "citrus greening" and not only will the California crops have to make up for some of the Florida losses, but it's just a matter of time before the disease hits the California citrus crop too. That morning glass of orange juice in the US may get to be as expensive, and a lot more rare, than a large Starbucks.

So I hope the Oz citrus growers keep their trees healthy, they may need them sooner than they think. 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/12/27/257632396/time-is-running-out-to-save-floridas-oranges


----------



## Cameochi

Good Afternoon everyone.  I just purchased a Sheridan Makeup bag and I am wondering if Coach ever gave it a style number or name.  Here are the dimensions:  7" long, 5.5" high and 2.25" deep.  I've attached a photo so you can see what it looks like.  There is no creed inside which I expected.  It is lined just like the other Sheridans and has "Coach" stamped on the bottom.  Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  I just purchased a Sheridan Makeup bag and I am wondering if Coach ever gave it a style number or name.  Here are the dimensions:  7" long, 5.5" high and 2.25" deep.  I've attached a photo so you can see what it looks like.  There is no creed inside which I expected.  It is lined just like the other Sheridans and has "Coach" stamped on the bottom.  Thanks for any info you can share.


Oh, so you are the one who won it! I was hoping no one would see the listing and I'd get it for a steal!  Congratulations! I'm sure it had a style number, but I've never seen it in a catalog.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That may change some day. The Florida citrus crop is being attacked by "citrus greening" and not only will the California crops have to make up for some of the Florida losses, but it's just a matter of time before the disease hits the California citrus crop too. That morning glass of orange juice in the US may get to be as expensive, and a lot more rare, than a large Starbucks.
> 
> So I hope the Oz citrus growers keep their trees healthy, they may need them sooner than they think.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/12/27/257632396/time-is-running-out-to-save-floridas-oranges


This is why you aren't allowed to bring any fresh fruit with you into California. California oranges are different varieties that aren't usually grown for juice so California can't make up for the loss of the Florida crop. It is hard to make a profit as a farmer in California. Our neighbor ended up selling his land and now he makes prosthetic limbs.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> This is why you aren't allowed to bring any fresh fruit with you into California. California oranges are different varieties that aren't usually grown for juice so California can't make up for the loss of the Florida crop. It is hard to make a profit as a farmer in California. Our neighbor ended up selling his land and now he makes prosthetic limbs.


Wow!  That is quite a career change!  The farmers here are suffering too and battling to save as many trees as they can as you can see from that video.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Oh, so you are the one who won it! I was hoping no one would see the listing and I'd get it for a steal!  Congratulations! I'm sure it had a style number, but I've never seen it in a catalog.


Thanks, Whateve.  There was a lot of bidding for it.  I was also hoping no one would notice it.  I've been looking for one for quite awhile and it will be perfect for all of my "stuff."  We seem to have very similar taste in Coach bags.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Wow!  That is quite a career change!  The farmers here are suffering too and battling to save as many trees as they can as you can see from that video.


Yes it is. First he tried being a realtor and I guess it wasn't very profitable, especially in this area. He had to go back to college for two years in another city, then work as an intern for a year before he could start his prosthetic limb business. He was long distance commuting for 3 years. His son and our other neighbor's son also went into the same business.


Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  There was a lot of bidding for it.  I was also hoping no one would notice it.  I've been looking for one for quite awhile and it will be perfect for all of my "stuff."  We seem to have very similar taste in Coach bags.


We do! You have good taste!


----------



## Funeral

*Received my answer. Thanks so much everyone for the help!


----------



## Funeral

X


----------



## whateve

Funeral said:


> View attachment 2597051
> View attachment 2597052
> View attachment 2597054
> View attachment 2597058
> View attachment 2597060
> View attachment 2597064


I don't know what guides you've been reading, but a prefix of NT is never, ever valid. No matter how nice the leather seems, a real Coach would never have that prefix. The numbers/letters before the dash indicate the month, year and place of production on a bag made after 1994. Prior to that date, serial numbers were unique and all numbers. In a creed that has any letters at all, the first digit has to be a letter of the alphabet, between A and M, and the second digit has to be a number. Fakes often have hardware stamped "solid brass." Coach only used solid brass hardware on some bags made in the 70s and 80s, and a few styles made in the 90s. You will hardly ever find a bag with both a letter in the creed and solid brass hardware.

These are the only guides we know of that contain accurate information. http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## Funeral

Thank you so much!



whateve said:


> I don't know what guides you've been reading, but a prefix of NT is never, ever valid. No matter how nice the leather seems, a real Coach would never have that prefix. The numbers/letters before the dash indicate the month, year and place of production on a bag made after 1994. Prior to that date, serial numbers were unique and all numbers. In a creed that has any letters at all, the first digit has to be a letter of the alphabet, between A and M, and the second digit has to be a number. Fakes often have hardware stamped "solid brass." Coach only used solid brass hardware on some bags made in the 70s and 80s, and a few styles made in the 90s. You will hardly ever find a bag with both a letter in the creed and solid brass hardware.
> 
> These are the only guides we know of that contain accurate information. http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## whateve

Funeral said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  I just purchased a Sheridan Makeup bag and I am wondering if Coach ever gave it a style number or name.  Here are the dimensions:  7" long, 5.5" high and 2.25" deep.  I've attached a photo so you can see what it looks like.  There is no creed inside which I expected.  It is lined just like the other Sheridans and has "Coach" stamped on the bottom.  Thanks for any info you can share.



You need to visit the Authenticate This Coach thread more often 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-206.html#post26655566

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-207.html#post26656968


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> That may change some day. The Florida citrus crop is being attacked by "citrus greening" and not only will the California crops have to make up for some of the Florida losses, but it's just a matter of time before the disease hits the California citrus crop too. That morning glass of orange juice in the US may get to be as expensive, and a lot more rare, than a large Starbucks.
> 
> So I hope the Oz citrus growers keep their trees healthy, they may need them sooner than they think.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/12/27/257632396/time-is-running-out-to-save-floridas-oranges


now the drought has ended some of them have started re-planting.



whateve said:


> This is why you aren't allowed to bring any fresh fruit with you into California. California oranges are different varieties that aren't usually grown for juice so California can't make up for the loss of the Florida crop. It is hard to make a profit as a farmer in California. Our neighbor ended up selling his land and now he makes prosthetic limbs.



Our farmers are heavily subsidised.  So many are leaving their farms which are in quite remote areas of the country. Young people aren't interested in farming though those that are adopt really innovative and environmentally sustainable practices.  It makes you wonder how we will feed the world in the future.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> You need to visit the Authenticate This Coach thread more often
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-206.html#post26655566
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-207.html#post26656968



Thanks, Hyacinth!  Much appreciated and it's cataloged.


----------



## Cameochi

I am hoping someone can identify this bag. The creed is #0835-323.  It is 12"L x 7"H x 3"D.  Photos are attached.  Any info will be greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I am hoping someone can identify this bag. The creed is #0835-323.  It is 12"L x 7"H x 3"D.  Photos are attached.  Any info will be greatly appreciated as always.


Isn't that the Oliver bag discussed here? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-566.html#post26628565


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Isn't that the Oliver bag discussed here? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-566.html#post26628565


Thanks, Whateve.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.


You're welcome! How odd that you both got the same rare bag within a few weeks of each other!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome! How odd that you both got the same rare bag within a few weeks of each other!


I have noticed that rarer styles tend to come up in twos and threes. It's weird!


----------



## whateve

I have a question about 6988, medium cosmetic pouch. On the wayback machine for 2002, the black color was described as black/nickel. I got one with a tag and the color code is SV/BK. Did they always use the SV code for nickel hardware rather than something like NI?


----------



## Penelope G

Hi!

Anyone have any idea what this bag is called and about when it's made?

It measures approx 24 cm x 15 cm (~ 9,5" x 5,9")

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I have a question about 6988, medium cosmetic pouch. On the wayback machine for 2002, the black color was described as black/nickel. I got one with a tag and the color code is SV/BK. Did they always use the SV code for nickel hardware rather than something like NI?



It seems like the words silver and nickel were used interchangeably for a while. The early catalogs call that color Nickel, but I don't have any price tags from that time period showing the color codes although it seems like they used "nickel" in the catalogs and the SV code on the price tags. Technically it's more accurate that way since the metal was usually nickel or nickel plated anyway, but the color description was silver since that was the common description of that color. I don't ever remember seeing a price tag code for Nickel except on newer styles with colors like Antique Nickel or Black Nickel.

Does that make sense? I'm still caffeine-deprived this morning so it might sound kind of muddled.


----------



## Hyacinth

Penelope G said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this bag is called and about when it's made?
> 
> It measures approx 24 cm x 15 cm (~ 9,5" x 5,9")
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Compartment Bag, style 9850 from the late 1980s.


----------



## Penelope G

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Compartment Bag, style 9850 from the late 1980s.


Thank you! You're amazing!  I tried to google pics for reference but gave up cause there seem to be som many styles!


----------



## Cameochi

I am hoping someone can ID this bag for me.  It is listed as a Winnie which it clearly isn't.  The seller says there are no numbers but I enhanced a photo in my graphics program and I can see numbers but cannot read them no matter what I try.  I also checked my style lists and additional photos with no luck. Tried searching TPF with no luck . However, the hardware is distinctive.  The dimensions are 10 x 7 x 4.  Photos attached.  As always, any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It seems like the words silver and nickel were used interchangeably for a while. The early catalogs call that color Nickel, but I don't have any price tags from that time period showing the color codes although it seems like they used "nickel" in the catalogs and the SV code on the price tags. Technically it's more accurate that way since the metal was usually nickel or nickel plated anyway, but the color description was silver since that was the common description of that color. I don't ever remember seeing a price tag code for Nickel except on newer styles with colors like Antique Nickel or Black Nickel.
> 
> Does that make sense? I'm still caffeine-deprived this morning so it might sound kind of muddled.


It makes perfect sense, especially for Coach. There is so little hardware on the cosmetic case that I can't tell if it looks the same as my nickel hardware bags. It might be more shiny like the regular silver hardware. I'm thinking they probably changed the hardware designation to silver somewhere around 2002. I can't find proof of that though since the wayback isn't cooperating.

My cosmetic case came with a little booklet that starts "Coach began more than fifty years ago..." and continues "Today, Coach craftspeople number in the hundreds..."


----------



## Sicy

Can someone tell me the name of this bag? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2603147
> View attachment 2603148


Gallery 3 color signature tote F17676


----------



## Sicy

Thanks!


----------



## ZSP

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  I just purchased a Sheridan Makeup bag and I am wondering if Coach ever gave it a style number or name.  Here are the dimensions:  7" long, 5.5" high and 2.25" deep.  I've attached a photo so you can see what it looks like.  There is no creed inside which I expected.  It is lined just like the other Sheridans and has "Coach" stamped on the bottom.  Thanks for any info you can share.





whateve said:


> Oh, so you are the one who won it! I was hoping no one would see the listing and I'd get it for a steal!  Congratulations! I'm sure it had a style number, but I've never seen it in a catalog.



I was hoping to win this little beauty as well but lost track of time.  Congrats Cameochi!


----------



## ZSP

oops...changed mind


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please? The zipper end looks unfinished. It also looks like its been polished. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310948745350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please? The zipper end looks unfinished. It also looks like its been polished.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310948745350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It's a Brighton bag #9895 from the early 90s. I think the zipper is supposed to look like that. It does look funny, but Sacsmags had one and hers looked the same:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's a Brighton bag #9895 from the early 90s. I think the zipper is supposed to look like that. It does look funny, but Sacsmags had one and hers looked the same:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thanks Whateve. (the link is to coachbagrehab)


----------



## Damselfly

Cameochi said:


> I am hoping someone can identify this bag. The creed is #0835-323.  It is 12"L x 7"H x 3"D.  Photos are attached.  Any info will be greatly appreciated as always.





whateve said:


> Isn't that the Oliver bag discussed here? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-566.html#post26628565





whateve said:


> You're welcome! How odd that you both got the same rare bag within a few weeks of each other!





Two.time.bags said:


> I have noticed that rarer styles tend to come up in twos and threes. It's weird!




And  - then there were three :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...id=100033&prg=9723&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=261471968297


----------



## Two.time.bags

Damselfly said:


> And  - then there were three :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...id=100033&prg=9723&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=261471968297


Must be something to do with the way the planets are lined up!


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. (the link is to coachbagrehab)


You're welcome. Forgive my mistake. I knew it was someone who knew something about Coach. For some reason when I see that mannequin, I think of sacsmags!


----------



## Cameochi

ZSP said:


> I was hoping to win this little beauty as well but lost track of time.  Congrats Cameochi!


Thanks, ZSP.  It is a great little bag - but very little.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Forgive my mistake. I knew it was someone who knew something about Coach. For some reason when I see that mannequin, I think of sacsmags!


Probably because she used to use one. It's a nice little bag. I think the one I posted has polish on it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm sorry if I overlooked the thread... Is there a dedicated thread to authenticate items?


----------



## whateve

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm sorry if I overlooked the thread... Is there a dedicated thread to authenticate items?


Yes, it's well hidden! Here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## PcanTannedBty

whateve said:


> Yes, it's well hidden! Here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html




Oh, thank you soooo much! I went back through tons of threads looking for it.


----------



## jolyen

Hello tpfers! This is my first post. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag. All I found was that it is called Embossed Quilted Leather Mini Satchel. Does it belong to any line, eg. Legacy? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221435159966&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:3160


----------



## legacylvr

Ok so I have no picture but I saw a bag this week that I have never seen before and frankly, I was not 100% sure is was authentic. I saw a lady carrying a large shopper/tote like bag. Very similar to the Coach Carly 16174 style, but no dips on the top trim, straight across.

Now it appeared to be a natural/vachetta/camel in color, fully leather. Embossed with coach C's (large) and from what I saw there were Coach Carriages in some of the C's. That part threw me off...so, if you have any idea what this bag may be, I would love to know!! I have done several types of google image searches to no avail.  

Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221435159966&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:3160



The seller isn't much help in figuring that out. Without a serial number I can't be sure and can't authenticate but it might be a Legacy East medium Hobo, style 9213 measured as 16x12x4 inches or a Legacy East Large Hobo, style 9210 measured as 15x15x4 inches from around 2000. This is the only picture I can find of the Large.


----------



## whateve

jolyen said:


> Hello tpfers! This is my first post. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag. All I found was that it is called Embossed Quilted Leather Mini Satchel. Does it belong to any line, eg. Legacy? Thanks a bunch!


Sorry, I didn't respond sooner. This was on FOS recently, I think. It isn't there any more so I can't be sure of the name, but "Embossed Quilted Leather mini Satchel" seems correct. I'm not sure of the line since Coach seemed to borrow elements from different lines but there is a larger satchel that is called Chelsea.


----------



## whateve

legacylvr said:


> Ok so I have no picture but I saw a bag this week that I have never seen before and frankly, I was not 100% sure is was authentic. I saw a lady carrying a large shopper/tote like bag. Very similar to the Coach Carly 16174 style, but no dips on the top trim, straight across.
> 
> Now it appeared to be a natural/vachetta/camel in color, fully leather. Embossed with coach C's (large) and from what I saw there were Coach Carriages in some of the C's. That part threw me off...so, if you have any idea what this bag may be, I would love to know!! I have done several types of google image searches to no avail.
> 
> Thank you!


I can't think of any embossed C design that has carriages in some of the Cs. That seems like it would look a little busy. Were the Cs very large?


----------



## jolyen

Thanks a lot Whateve! I'll go look up on Chelsea.


----------



## whateve

jolyen said:


> Thanks a lot Whateve! I'll go look up on Chelsea.


It is really confusing. On this one, you can see "Leg" for Legacy on the Chelsea price tag in the last picture.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Quilt...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f2b13ee


----------



## jolyen

Ahh..I think I can confirm it is a Legacy. 

http://malaysia.coach.com/mobile/CSfSPGoodsPage.jsp?dispNo=&goodsNo=137084

Weird thing is I remember it wasn't listed as a Legacy otherwise I would have solved my problem. Maybe I missed it or something. Thanks for the help Whateve.


----------



## whateve

jolyen said:


> Ahh..I think I can confirm it is a Legacy.
> 
> http://malaysia.coach.com/mobile/CSfSPGoodsPage.jsp?dispNo=&goodsNo=137084
> 
> Weird thing is I remember it wasn't listed as a Legacy otherwise I would have solved my problem. Maybe I missed it or something. Thanks for the help Whateve.


You're welcome. Coach has done this with other Legacy items. They re-released them with a different name without using Legacy in the title, or even the original style name. Some of the Candace copies on FOS are just called carryalls.


----------



## pruetjx

Hi - I am trying to figure out which bag this is - I bought hr a few years ago at the outlet, and I love her so much I thought I would try to find another on Ebay, but I don't know what to search for.. What do you think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> Hi - I am trying to figure out which bag this is - I bought hr a few years ago at the outlet, and I love her so much I thought I would try to find another on Ebay, but I don't know what to search for.. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It looks like a Hampton's leather turnlock domed satchel.  You could always try a search by the style number (on the creed, after the dash). Most sellers don't use the correct names in their  listings, especially if the bag doesn't have tags. Here is one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-H...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5afd08176c

If you just want one with a similar shape, you could search for "domed satchel." The Francine is similar, but a little bigger.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> The seller isn't much help in figuring that out. Without a serial number I can't be sure and can't authenticate but it might be a Legacy East medium Hobo, style 9213 measured as 16x12x4 inches or a Legacy East Large Hobo, style 9210 measured as 15x15x4 inches from around 2000. This is the only picture I can find of the Large.


Thanks Hyacinth. I reckon that's it. Sadly I think there's too many pen marks to bother pursuing it.


----------



## pruetjx

whateve said:


> It looks like a Hampton's leather turnlock domed satchel.  You could always try a search by the style number (on the creed, after the dash). Most sellers don't use the correct names in their  listings, especially if the bag doesn't have tags. Here is one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-H...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5afd08176c
> 
> If you just want one with a similar shape, you could search for "domed satchel." The Francine is similar, but a little bigger.


That's it - great eye.  I didn't realize the style number was right there on the creed - I have several (ok, really a lot) of old vintage coach bags from the 1990's and never knew how to figure out what they were.  Thanks so very much.


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> That's it - great eye.  I didn't realize the style number was right there on the creed - I have several (ok, really a lot) of old vintage coach bags from the 1990's and never knew how to figure out what they were.  Thanks so very much.



You're welcome. The style number won't be in the creed on bags made before 1994. We have a vintage chat thread in the clubhouse section of the forum. We would love to see your collection!


----------



## pruetjx

whateve said:


> You're welcome. The style number won't be in the creed on bags made before 1994. We have a vintage chat thread in the clubhouse section of the forum. We would love to see your collection!


I will pull them out when its light tomorrow and get a few shots.  My first coach bag was a graduation present from my mother in 1987! Now its right back in style.


----------



## pruetjx

does anyone know what bag this is?  I saw it on a post and it was identified as Abigail, but I thought Abigail didn't have a strap?  Thank you!


----------



## ozmodiar

pruetjx said:


> does anyone know what bag this is?  I saw it on a post and it was identified as Abigail, but I thought Abigail didn't have a strap?  Thank you!




That's a prototype Abigail from several months before the bag was released. Coach ended up not including the long strap in the final product leaving lots of Coachies disappointed.


----------



## pruetjx

ozmodiar said:


> That's a prototype Abigail from several months before the bag was released. Coach ended up not including the long strap in the final product leaving lots of Coachies disappointed.


No doubt!  Thats about the only thing I don't like about my Abigail - I wish she had a long strap.  Thanks for the ID.


----------



## vtg.coach.girl

Hi, all, some searches say this bag is 80's and some say 90's.  Can you help me out? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...i%2B5%2FbWozmEhUjpQO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

vtg.coach.girl said:


> Hi, all, some searches say this bag is 80's and some say 90's.  Can you help me out? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...i%2B5%2FbWozmEhUjpQO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


That bag was made in 1996 (information gleaned from the prefix of the serial number). 

This guide (a trustworthy one) teaches understanding of serial numbers:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


----------



## vtg.coach.girl

BeenBurned said:


> That bag was made in 1996 (information gleaned from the prefix of the serial number).
> 
> This guide (a trustworthy one) teaches understanding of serial numbers:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


thanks Been Burned!


----------



## FairlyGirly

Hi ladies,
Can anyone tell me if these two bags are authentic? Thanks!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/111351620778?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
http://m.ebay.com/itm/111354462476?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Damselfly

FairlyGirly said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone tell me if these two bags are authentic? Thanks!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111351620778?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111354462476?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Post your authentication question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-262.html#post26776034

But read post #1 on page one first, so that you know what information is needed.


----------



## cremdelacremin

I just bought this bag at a flea market. I paid 20$. It's either black or navy blue. The strap is with a leather-worker friend. It's a strap just like on the Janice, but someone added 3 extra, raggedy holes, so he is touching them up for me. It has anchor stamps on the buckles. The logo on the hangtag and inside says "leatherware". I'm looking for a style name and possibly any more info anyone might have about it? Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

cremdelacremin said:


> I just bought this bag at a flea market. I paid 20$. It's either black or navy blue. The strap is with a leather-worker friend. It's a strap just like on the Janice, but someone added 3 extra, raggedy holes, so he is touching them up for me. It has anchor stamps on the buckles. The logo on the hangtag and inside says "leatherware". I'm looking for a style name and possibly any more info anyone might have about it? Thank you all so much in advance!



Measurements always help. It looks like a Classic Hobo, style 9855 from the late 1980s.


----------



## Hyacinth

FairlyGirly said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone tell me if these two bags are authentic? Thanks!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111351620778?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111354462476?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



They both seem ok, but it's a lot safer to look for listings where they clearly show the creed and serial number.


----------



## cremdelacremin

Hyacinth said:


> Measurements always help. It looks like a Classic Hobo, style 9855 from the late 1980s.


It's about 12" wide and 10" high. The main difference I'm noting is that the hobo handle buckle is at the very top of the bag edge. This buckle comes out of the side. It's similar in shape to the Becket, but with a different strap. I thought it was a janice at first, but upon further research, it is not. 

BTW, Hyacinth, after looking over this blog, I feel like a celebrity replied to my post!! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

cremdelacremin said:


> It's about 12" wide and 10" high. The main difference I'm noting is that the hobo handle buckle is at the very top of the bag edge. This buckle comes out of the side. It's similar in shape to the Becket, but with a different strap. I thought it was a janice at first, but upon further research, it is not.
> 
> *BTW, Hyacinth, after looking over this blog, I feel like a celebrity replied to my post!! Thank you so much for your help*.



Please, no applause! Just throw money. 
Emeralds are also acceptable, and so are Capuccino or Hazelnut Lindt Lindor Truffles. 

BTW, here's Coach's catalog pic of the Classic Hobo.


----------



## cremdelacremin

Hyacinth said:


> Please, no applause! Just throw money.
> Emeralds are also acceptable, and so are Capuccino or Hazelnut Lindt Lindor Truffles.
> 
> BTW, here's Coach's catalog pic of the Classic Hobo.



Thank you soooo much! I couldn't have asked for a better response!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hi
I just found this briefcase at an estate sale, can anyone authenticate & identify for me
it is about 15 1/2" W X 12 H by 5 D, I see a bullet mark on the pocket so I always assume that doesn't get knocked off
I apologize for the size of the pics but I can't seem to adjust my camera
Thanks RC


----------



## Hyacinth

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hi
> I just found this briefcase at an estate sale, can anyone authenticate & identify for me
> it is about 15 1/2" W X 12 H by 5 D, I see a bullet mark on the pocket so I always assume that doesn't get knocked off
> I apologize for the size of the pics but I can't seem to adjust my camera
> Thanks RC



It's a Barclay Tote, style 9896 from around 1991.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Barclay Tote, style 9896 from around 1991.


Thanks again Hyancinth
RC


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Thanks again Hyancinth
> RC


Quick question Hyacinth
could this be 9096? I can't seem to find the 9896
Thanks Again
RC


----------



## bigal

Hi there, just got this bag and am wondering if it has a name.  I'm told it's from the 80's. 

Measures approx. 14" wide by 11" high and 5" deep

It's by far the best of the group I received.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Lissa623

UPDATE: Nevermind, I figured it out. Café carryall. Don't know how to delete this post now. lol.

Hi  I was hoping somebody could help me identify the Coach I just bought. I'm pretty sure it's a Legacy bag. It kind of looks like the Phoebe, but not. Sorry I don't have much information. The seller hardly put anything in the description besides the pictures.


----------



## Hyacinth

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Quick question Hyacinth
> could this be 9096? I can't seem to find the 9896
> Thanks Again
> RC



That's probably because the 9896 version didn't have the style number in the serial number.


----------



## Hyacinth

bigal said:


> Hi there, just got this bag and am wondering if it has a name.  I'm told it's from the 80's.
> 
> Measures approx. 14" wide by 11" high and 5" deep
> 
> It's by far the best of the group I received.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



It looks like a Studio Bag style 4081 from the Lightweight line although Coach quotes the measurements as 17x13x4, but their measurements always seem a little optimistic. As far as I can tell, that style was only made in 1991 and maybe into 1992, not the 1980s.


----------



## bigal

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Studio Bag style 4081 from the Lightweight line although Coach quotes the measurements as 17x13x4, but their measurements always seem a little optimistic. As far as I can tell, that style was only made in 1991 and maybe into 1992, not the 1980s.



Ok, thanks!  The seller seems to have been about 10 years off in her estimates.  I'd say, if I measured the bag laying flat that would have added a few inches on either side for sure.  I guess I did my best to measure the front panel.  

What color would you say this bag is?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Studio Bag style 4081 from the Lightweight line although Coach quotes the measurements as 17x13x4, but their measurements always seem a little optimistic. As far as I can tell, that style was only made in 1991 and maybe into 1992, not the 1980s.


You don't happen to have a catalog pic do you Hyacinth? I'd love to see it and find out what other colours this was made in.


----------



## bigal

Two.time.bags said:


> You don't happen to have a catalog pic do you Hyacinth? I'd love to see it and find out what other colours this was made in.



Ooo, a catalog picture would be great to see!  I did a quick search online and couldn't find anything.  Thanks for asking Hyacinth.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> You don't happen to have a catalog pic do you Hyacinth? I'd love to see it and find out what other colours this was made in.





bigal said:


> Ooo, a catalog picture would be great to see!  I did a quick search online and couldn't find anything.  Thanks for asking Hyacinth.



Coming right up...

The color is probably Cocoa. Taupe would be much lighter and with no red tones.

It looks like a great bag - too bad they didn't make the strap a lot longer


----------



## Hyacinth

Lissa623 said:


> UPDATE: Nevermind, I figured it out. Café carryall. Don't know how to delete this post now. lol.
> 
> Hi  I was hoping somebody could help me identify the Coach I just bought. I'm pretty sure it's a Legacy bag. It kind of looks like the Phoebe, but not. Sorry I don't have much information. The seller hardly put anything in the description besides the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2624004
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624005



You'll have a much better chance of getting it identified if you post a large readable photo of the creed patch and serial number, since the style number is right on the patch.


----------



## bigal

Hyacinth said:


> Coming right up...
> 
> The color is probably Cocoa. Taupe would be much lighter and with no red tones.
> 
> It looks like a great bag - too bad they didn't make the strap a lot longer



Yep! That's it, thanks for the picture!  Yeah I'd definitely say it is cocoa.  The strap is pretty long, I think if I don't over stuff it it might work  cross-body on me.  The previous owner punched in a hole to make the strap even shorter...so, once it's dry I'll give it a try. Thanks again!


----------



## vesperholly

Can anyone tell me what the color name of the E/W duffle is here? The aqua blue one.












The color is way off in this pic (too yellow/green) but here's closeup of the bag.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Coming right up...
> 
> The color is probably Cocoa. Taupe would be much lighter and with no red tones.
> 
> It looks like a great bag - too bad they didn't make the strap a lot longer


Thanks so much.  I like the Ivy and Berry would be wonderful!  You could always add a strap extender.


----------



## bigal

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks so much.  I like the Ivy and Berry would be wonderful!  You could always add a strap extender.



Can you imagine this bag in ivy out berry?  Oh man it would be beautiful!

Strap extender? Hmm....where might I find one of those if I need it?  TIA


----------



## Caspin22

vesperholly said:


> Can anyone tell me what the color name of the E/W duffle is here? The aqua blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is way off in this pic (too yellow/green) but here's closeup of the bag.



Please post a clear shot of the creed.


----------



## skippingstones

Hi guys! I'm new  I just got a Coach wallet recently and I don't own any other Coach products so honestly I'm pretty clueless about what this could be, but nothing on the tag seems to add up (or I find the same style but in different colours, all on Japanese sites, so I can't read the rest of them ). The only guess I'm able to make is that it's an older item just based on the fact that most of the newer Coach products seem to have the same "traditional Coach" look as this. I also got it from a store that has a lot of high-end brands sold for cheaper, so usually it's because they're from older collections and things like that. Here's a pic:






And the tag says this:

*F43895 SIGA8
SV/Light Khaki/Papaya
PEY STP ACC ZP ARD*

So I've done a bunch of googling, and with the original number I've found the same style in other colours which is where I found all the Japanese sites...the SIGA8 just showed me other items in the same colour but NONE of this exact wallet, literally every style of bag and other wallets but not _this_ wallet! The next line, I'm not sure what the "SV" is but I tried a million searches with combinations of SV/(light) khaki/papaya in all different ways but google kept trying to suggest I meant coral instead of papaya, which is a different shade altogether obviously, and again I had trouble there. With the last line, after searching a million times (the closest thing I had found was "Chelsea stripe", but I couldn't find this exact colour or anything so I wasn't entirely sure) I tried with the "PEY STP" and as I was typing google automatically suggested "Peyton stripe" - which was super colourful and not at all like what I have, but when I tried it with "khaki" in there I did find some similar things, but again, nothing identical. Basically, the F43895 is the best "lead" I've had, but the fact that there's almost no info in English is super frustrating and since you guys are geniuses at this, I thought you might be able to help me so I could stop searching like a crazy person! I'm really just curious to know the product name and specs and things like that as I do with all my bags (and wallets I guess!), so not knowing is so frustrating for me haha! I'm guessing it's something incredibly simple and basic since it's such a traditional design, but since I don't own any other Coach products I'm totally lost. 

Anyway, apologies for how long that was and hopefully one of you can help me out!


----------



## vesperholly

Canderson22 said:


> Please post a clear shot of the creed.








Thank you!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth, do you know this Sheridan, please? Cameochi suggested a Lauren style #4234

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-vi...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Hyacinth, do you know this Sheridan, please? Cameochi suggested a Lauren style #4234
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-vi...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Your bag is a Coach Lauren 4234.  I found another one just like it and posted it on the vintage chat thread.  You have a great find as it was in the 1994 catalog but never produced.


----------



## Cameochi

Here is a bag I purchased this evening.  The seller called it a Lindy.  Does anyone know if that is the correct name and if it has a style number?  There are two others on eBay for $349.99 so mine is a bargain.  Two photos are attached and below is a link to the listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed1f4dde8
As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> Your bag is a Coach Lauren 4234.  I found another one just like it and posted it on the vintage chat thread.  You have a great find as it was in the 1994 catalog but never produced.


Thanks Cameochi. That tan one is lovely. What exactly do you mean when you say "..but never produced"?


----------



## Two.time.bags

bigal said:


> Can you imagine this bag in ivy out berry?  Oh man it would be beautiful!
> 
> Strap extender? Hmm....where might I find one of those if I need it?  TIA



Couple of places here.   They're not cheap but you got the bag for such a good price.  Or you could use a belt if you can find one to match the colour and width.

http://www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-hardware-solid-brass

http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## BeenBurned

skippingstones said:


> Hi guys! I'm new  I just got a Coach wallet recently and I don't own any other Coach products so honestly I'm pretty clueless about what this could be, but nothing on the tag seems to add up (or I find the same style but in different colours, all on Japanese sites, so I can't read the rest of them ). The only guess I'm able to make is that it's an older item just based on the fact that most of the newer Coach products seem to have the same "traditional Coach" look as this. I also got it from a store that has a lot of high-end brands sold for cheaper, so usually it's because they're from older collections and things like that. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tag says this:
> 
> *F43895 SIGA8
> SV/Light Khaki/Papaya
> PEY STP ACC ZP ARD*
> 
> So I've done a bunch of googling, and with the original number I've found the same style in other colours which is where I found all the Japanese sites...the SIGA8 just showed me other items in the same colour but NONE of this exact wallet, literally every style of bag and other wallets but not _this_ wallet! The next line, I'm not sure what the "SV" is but I tried a million searches with combinations of SV/(light) khaki/papaya in all different ways but google kept trying to suggest I meant coral instead of papaya, which is a different shade altogether obviously, and again I had trouble there. With the last line, after searching a million times (the closest thing I had found was "Chelsea stripe", but I couldn't find this exact colour or anything so I wasn't entirely sure) I tried with the "PEY STP" and as I was typing google automatically suggested "Peyton stripe" - which was super colourful and not at all like what I have, but when I tried it with "khaki" in there I did find some similar things, but again, nothing identical. Basically, the F43895 is the best "lead" I've had, but the fact that there's almost no info in English is super frustrating and since you guys are geniuses at this, I thought you might be able to help me so I could stop searching like a crazy person! I'm really just curious to know the product name and specs and things like that as I do with all my bags (and wallets I guess!), so not knowing is so frustrating for me haha! I'm guessing it's something incredibly simple and basic since it's such a traditional design, but since I don't own any other Coach products I'm totally lost.
> 
> Anyway, apologies for how long that was and hopefully one of you can help me out!


It's the correct tag for the wallet and the abbreviated name stands for Peyton stripe accordian zip around. The colors are khaki and papaya and the wallet was made for the factory stores. I'm not sure of the exact year but it's pretty recent; probably from within the last 2-3 years.


----------



## bigal

Two.time.bags said:


> Couple of places her.   They're not cheap but you got the bag for such a good price.  Or you could use a belt if you can find one to match the colour and width.
> 
> http://www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-hardware-solid-brass
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH?_trksid=p2047675.l2563



Awesome thanks.  It's almost dry now.  I put a coat of leather CPR on it tonight, so soon I'll be trying it on again.  So nice for it to be all clean!


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Cameochi. That tan one is lovely. What exactly do you mean when you say "..but never produced"?


It's sort of like the Dakota 4202s that three of us have.  They were done as samples or in a very limited number for test marketing but never produced for the general market so there are very few of them in existence.  You found a treasure with that one.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> It's sort of like the Dakota 4202s that three of us have.  They were done as samples or in a very limited number for test marketing but never produced for the general market so there are very few of them in existence.  You found a treasure with that one.


Cool.  Thanks for that. Another keeper then!


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Here is a bag I purchased this evening.  The seller called it a Lindy.  Does anyone know if that is the correct name and if it has a style number?  There are two others on eBay for $349.99 so mine is a bargain.  Two photos are attached and below is a link to the listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed1f4dde8
> As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


The seller is very knowledgeable and does her homework.  My bag is a Lindy from around 1991 and the style number is 9003 - in case anyone want to buy the other one for $399.99


----------



## skippingstones

BeenBurned said:


> It's the correct tag for the wallet and the abbreviated name stands for Peyton stripe accordian zip around. The colors are khaki and papaya and the wallet was made for the factory stores. I'm not sure of the exact year but it's pretty recent; probably from within the last 2-3 years.



Ahh awesome, thanks! I'm assuming the factory store thing is why I couldn't find a single identical photo of it online anywhere - lots of similar ones, but nothing that was definitely the exact same product...and from looking at more stuff now, I guess I totally should have known how to read Coach tags and the "F" would have solved the mystery for me right from the beginning  Sorry again for another stupid question (like I said, I don't know much about Coach products - I can't usually afford anything!), but in general, are factory store products worse quality than actual Coach store products or pretty much the same? I'm guessing it's probably a pretty huge thing to make a sweeping generalization about depending on the product and a million other factors, and I'm looking at about a million detailed guides right now just out of curiosity (not that it makes a difference, I'm still keeping/happy with the wallet, haha), but I was just wondering about anyone's *personal opinion/experience* rather than stuff from guides and blogs and stuff, just if anything comes to mind one way or the other or if you'd say they're similar enough in your experience since you guys know so much (or if there's another thread where this has been talked about, just let me know and I won't clutter up this area!)? Again, just total curiosity - if everyone thinks factory store quality sucks I have no problem with that, I'm just happy to have something!


----------



## Two.time.bags

skippingstones said:


> Ahh awesome, thanks! I'm assuming the factory store thing is why I couldn't find a single identical photo of it online anywhere - lots of similar ones, but nothing that was definitely the exact same product...and from looking at more stuff now, I guess I totally should have known how to read Coach tags and the "F" would have solved the mystery for me right from the beginning  Sorry again for another stupid question (like I said, I don't know much about Coach products - I can't usually afford anything!), but in general, are factory store products worse quality than actual Coach store products or pretty much the same? I'm guessing it's probably a pretty huge thing to make a sweeping generalization about depending on the product and a million other factors, and I'm looking at about a million detailed guides right now just out of curiosity (not that it makes a difference, I'm still keeping/happy with the wallet, haha), but I was just wondering about anyone's *personal opinion/experience* rather than stuff from guides and blogs and stuff, just if anything comes to mind one way or the other or if you'd say they're similar enough in your experience since you guys know so much (or if there's another thread where this has been talked about, just let me know and I won't clutter up this area!)? Again, just total curiosity - if everyone thinks factory store quality sucks I have no problem with that, I'm just happy to have something!


IMO you can't beat vintage Coach for quality and style.


----------



## BeenBurned

skippingstones said:


> Ahh awesome, thanks! I'm assuming the factory store thing is why I couldn't find a single identical photo of it online anywhere - lots of similar ones, but nothing that was definitely the exact same product...and from looking at more stuff now, I guess I totally should have known how to read Coach tags and the "F" would have solved the mystery for me right from the beginning  Sorry again for another stupid question (like I said, I don't know much about Coach products - I can't usually afford anything!), but in general, are factory store products worse quality than actual Coach store products or pretty much the same? I'm guessing it's probably a pretty huge thing to make a sweeping generalization about depending on the product and a million other factors, and I'm looking at about a million detailed guides right now just out of curiosity (not that it makes a difference, I'm still keeping/happy with the wallet, haha), but I was just wondering about anyone's *personal opinion/experience* rather than stuff from guides and blogs and stuff, just if anything comes to mind one way or the other or if you'd say they're similar enough in your experience since you guys know so much (or if there's another thread where this has been talked about, just let me know and I won't clutter up this area!)? Again, just total curiosity - if everyone thinks factory store quality sucks I have no problem with that, I'm just happy to have something!


Regarding outlet vs. boutique quality, there are as many opinions as there are customers. 

Generally, items that are MFF (made for factory, the terminology for outlet-only items) have simpler designs that less detailed, less intricate hardware and construction and cost less than the full-priced store items. Personally, I don't find quality to be lacking although there can be quality control issues with items bought anywhere.


----------



## Cameochi

A general ID question:  


Here is a link to a current item for sale.  It is listed as a 9004 Retro Stroll Tote from 1991 but according to the guides the creed says it is before that as it has 3 digits, a dash, and then four digits.  In 1989 and 1990 the creeds change to four digits and then only three numbers.  Did they change back to the old version again from 1991 to 1994?  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item20d99b883f


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> A general ID question:
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a current item for sale.  It is listed as a 9004 Retro Stroll Tote from 1991 but according to the guides the creed says it is before that as it has 3 digits, a dash, and then four digits.  In 1989 and 1990 the creeds change to four digits and then only three numbers.  Did they change back to the old version again from 1991 to 1994?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item20d99b883f



No, the format didn't change all at once or even in the same year. Remember, I wrote that almost 3 years ago and have collected a lot more information since. The Guide should probably be changed but just keep in mind that not all dates are going to be exact. It took Coach as long as 2 years to get the new creeds to their plants during and after 1994, and changing serial number stamps wasn't something that was done in a hurry either.

The 3+4 all-number format could have been used almost any time up to about 1992. There's nothing wrong with that bag.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> No, the format didn't change all at once or even in the same year. Remember, I wrote that almost 3 years ago and have collected a lot more information since. The Guide should probably be changed but just keep in mind that not all dates are going to be exact. It took Coach as long as 2 years to get the new creeds to their plants during and after 1994, and changing serial number stamps wasn't something that was done in a hurry either.
> 
> The 3+4 all-number format could have been used almost any time up to about 1992. There's nothing wrong with that bag.


Thanks, Hyacinth!  That helps a lot. I will update my copy of your guide.


----------



## Cameochi

I came across this listing last night.  It looks like a Meyers to me and there is nothing to indicate that it is a Coach bag but the seller is listing it as Coach claiming it is from his/her personal collection. In case it is a style I have missed, I thought I would make sure. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-vtg-B...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce1d8d6f8


----------



## ledobe

Cameochi said:


> I came across this listing last night.  It looks like a Meyers to me and there is nothing to indicate that it is a Coach bag but the seller is listing it as Coach claiming it is from his/her personal collection. In case it is a style I have missed, I thought I would make sure.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-vtg-B...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce1d8d6f8



FWIW that's the same zipper as my Meyers bag.


----------



## Cameochi

ledobe said:


> FWIW that's the same zipper as my Meyers bag.


Thanks, Ledobe.  I TOTALLY agree. The Serval zipper is classic Meyers as is the shape of the zipper tab.  The lining is not matched like it would be in a Coach bag and I have not seen that particular lining in a Coach bag.  What bugged me was the seller's claim that it is Coach and from her personal collection and how she wants it to have a good home, etc.  I have two great Meyers bags and the Meyers Cashin bags are also highly collectible but they should not be misrepresented as Coach.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> I came across this listing last night.  It looks like a Meyers to me and there is nothing to indicate that it is a Coach bag but the seller is listing it as Coach claiming it is from his/her personal collection. In case it is a style I have missed, I thought I would make sure.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-vtg-B...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce1d8d6f8


DemRam is our resident BC expert but I'll comment on what little I know about Bonnie Cashin bags.

Regarding the listing, although she has "Coach" in the title, it appears to be a case of keyword spamming because her description doesn't mention Coach nor describe the bag as being Coach.

I believe this is a Bonnie Cashin -- not Coach and not BC for Meyers.

It doesn't have "Coach" markings so I don't think it's a Coach/BC.

I had a BC for Meyers bag and that one and others that I've seen have "Bonnie Cashin for Meyers" stamps on them. Without the "Meyers" stamp, I don't think it's BC for Meyers.

This is a picture of my BC for M stamp:


----------



## Cameochi

BeenBurned said:


> DemRam is our resident BC expert but I'll comment on what little I know about Bonnie Cashin bags.
> 
> Regarding the listing, although she has "Coach" in the title, it appears to be a case of keyword spamming because her description doesn't mention Coach nor describe the bag as being Coach.
> 
> I believe this is a Bonnie Cashin -- not Coach and not BC for Meyers.
> 
> It doesn't have "Coach" markings so I don't think it's a Coach/BC.
> 
> I had a BC for Meyers bag and that one and others that I've seen have "Bonnie Cashin for Meyers" stamps on them. Without the "Meyers" stamp, I don't think it's BC for Meyers.
> 
> This is a picture of my BC for M stamp:


I will bet you a large coffee that it is a Meyers bag.    Bonnie Cashin never manufactured anything nor was she ever anyone's employee.  She was a designer only and she signed a contract with Meyers in 1975 after her contract expired with Coach in 1974.  She designed for many different companies during her career in addition to the costumes she designed for films.

I have a Meyers bag here that has nothing on it to identify the manufacturer but the lining is a cotton duck with Bonnie's signature all over it so the designer was easy to identify.  Originally, it had a hang tag that showed who the manufacturer was but once the hang tag was lost there was nothing else to identify it.  I was fortunate to find another bag like it that still had the hang tag.  That is how I was able to authenticate it.  I used a bright light and a magnifying glass but there is nothing attached or stamped into the darned bag.  That one has YKK zippers and it is absolutely huge so you would think there would be something somewhere to show the manufacturer. 

However, I have another Meyers bag that, like yours, clearly shows who the manufacturer was - on a hang tag attached to the Serval zipper pull and on the inside of the kisslock there is a small metal tag that says "Bonnie Cashin for Meyers." 

It is possible that Bonnie was allowed to have some bags with only her name on them but someone had to make them for her and Coach did not allow that as their name is always on their bags.  

My guess is that the suede bag up for sale also had a hang tag at one time and it also got lost. It's a beautiful bag but that seller has deliberately misrepresented it - claiming that it is a Coach and from her personal collection.  

As for information on BC, some of the foundation info is still out there on other sites and the UCLA archives are available online although they can be slow going.  She was, and still is, a fashion icon. I love her designs!  

Getting information about Meyers is another matter - and I've tried.  All I have been able to determine is where they were located, date they started up and it looks as though they went out of business in 1984.  They primarily manufactured inexpensive vinyl bags so getting BC was a huge coup for them but they never reached the heights that Coach has.  I've attached some photos of my behemoth BC Meyers bag. The last photo is of the bag I found with the same lining and Meyers hang tag. While that bag had the same lining as mine, it was in shreds and the bag was in rough condition.


----------



## magen06

I really hope someone can help me with these, I'm having the worst time trying to figure it out.  I believe the blue is a Poppy Storypatch camera case, but the pink it beyond me!  TIA.


----------



## evilragdolls

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum so I'm looking for someone to help me authenticate (and hopefully provide a name for) a bag.
I bought this bag at Woodbury Commons outlet mall about 5 years ago and recently sold it to someone on eBay, providing her a picture of the serial number and answering all of her questions. Now that she's received it she's telling me that she's disappointed and suspects that it's fake. I'm a bit upset now because there's no way to authenticate it with Coach. I was obsessed with Coach when I was 12-16 and would never have bought a fake (my family could afford the real product, so why would I bother with something of lesser quality). 
Can anyone here confirm that it's real for the both of us?

The serial number is F0849-40688

Here's a photo: 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/VMMAAOxyBotTZbKo/$_57.JPG


----------



## Two.time.bags

evilragdolls said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum so I'm looking for someone to help me authenticate (and hopefully provide a name for) a bag.
> I bought this bag at Woodbury Commons outlet mall about 5 years ago and recently sold it to someone on eBay, providing her a picture of the serial number and answering all of her questions. Now that she's received it she's telling me that she's disappointed and suspects that it's fake. I'm a bit upset now because there's no way to authenticate it with Coach. I was obsessed with Coach when I was 12-16 and would never have bought a fake (my family could afford the real product, so why would I bother with something of lesser quality).
> Can anyone here confirm that it's real for the both of us?
> 
> The serial number is F0849-40688
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/VMMAAOxyBotTZbKo/$_57.JPG


It's best to post this in the Authenticate thread with as many photos as possible, including a shot of the creed and serial number.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-273.html#post26815251


----------



## BeenBurned

evilragdolls said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum so I'm looking for someone to help me authenticate (and hopefully provide a name for) a bag.
> I bought this bag at Woodbury Commons outlet mall about 5 years ago and recently sold it to someone on eBay, providing her a picture of the serial number and answering all of her questions. Now that she's received it she's telling me that she's disappointed and suspects that it's fake. I'm a bit upset now because there's no way to authenticate it with Coach. I was obsessed with Coach when I was 12-16 and would never have bought a fake (my family could afford the real product, so why would I bother with something of lesser quality).
> Can anyone here confirm that it's real for the both of us?
> 
> The serial number is F0849-40688
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/VMMAAOxyBotTZbKo/$_57.JPG





Two.time.bags said:


> It's best to post this in the Authenticate thread with as many photos as possible, including a shot of the creed and serial number.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-273.html#post26815251


Authenticity questions should be on the other thread as referenced by Two.time.bags but I will comment here too.

While I don't see any problems with the one picture you've shown, I'd need to see more pictures and the listing. 

it would probably help the buyer to post her concerns on the authenticity thread. We can offer reassurance if she's really concerned that it's fake. 

I really wish that buyers would verify that their concerns are legitimate before accusing a seller of breaking the law.

*ETA*: I found the listing. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Cross...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

If you plan to continue selling on ebay, please post way more pictures and details in your listings, especially when selling highly faked brands. Ebay allows sellers to post 12 pictures free of charge. Take advantage of that gift! They used to charge 15 cents for each pic after the first one. 

Again, refer your buyer to the authentication thread where she can post more pictures and express her worries.


----------



## evilragdolls

BeenBurned said:


> Authenticity questions should be on the other thread as referenced by Two.time.bags but I will comment here too.
> 
> While I don't see any problems with the one picture you've shown, I'd need to see more pictures and the listing.
> 
> it would probably help the buyer to post her concerns on the authenticity thread. We can offer reassurance if she's really concerned that it's fake.
> 
> I really wish that buyers would verify that their concerns are legitimate before accusing a seller of breaking the law.
> 
> *ETA*: I found the listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Cross...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> If you plan to continue selling on ebay, please post way more pictures and details in your listings, especially when selling highly faked brands. Ebay allows sellers to post 12 pictures free of charge. Take advantage of that gift! They used to charge 15 cents for each pic after the first one.
> 
> Again, refer your buyer to the authentication thread where she can post more pictures and express her worries.



Thank you everyone for your help, I'll be sure to post in the authenticate thread. The buyer has been notified that I'm doing this.


----------



## Cameochi

Would someone please tell me what this bag is?  I purchased it and thought it was a school bag and it looks very similar but the long strap is different.  Here is  the link to the listing. The creed is hard to read but it says Made in New York City.  I had to blow it up and lighten it in my graphics program to actually read it.  I am wondering if it is simply a briefcase rather than a school bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Coa...NqTJ0hXrJZDUkmIGm46Ro%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
As always, any info you can provide will be most appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Would someone please tell me what this bag is?  I purchased it and thought it was a school bag and it looks very similar but the long strap is different.  Here is  the link to the listing. The creed is hard to read but it says Made in New York City.  I had to blow it up and lighten it in my graphics program to actually read it.  I am wondering if it is simply a briefcase rather than a school bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Coa...NqTJ0hXrJZDUkmIGm46Ro%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> As always, any info you can provide will be most appreciated.



It's definitely not a briefcase with those measurements. School Bag is the only thing I can find that's close so maybe it's an early verstion and they changed the strap placement later. I would have asked the seller to show photos of the sides of the bag, attaching a strap to the handle just doesn't look right.

Do you already have the bag, and are there any signs that there used to be strap mountings on the sides? And does the top actually zip closed? It looks like it does in the photo but that would make it awkward getting things in and out.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It's definitely not a briefcase with those measurements. School Bag is the only thing I can find that's close so maybe it's an early verstion and they changed the strap placement later. I would have asked the seller to show photos of the sides of the bag, attaching a strap to the handle just doesn't look right.
> 
> Do you already have the bag, and are there any signs that there used to be strap mountings on the sides? And does the top actually zip closed? It looks like it does in the photo but that would make it awkward getting things in and out.




I studied the photos carefully and did not see any sign that there was a place on the side for straps.  This is from a person's personal collection and, in this instance, I am inclined to believe that.  She did not describe it as a School Bag and said it is extremely rare.  She also said she would not be upset if it didn't sell.  She described it as an attaché case but the bag has the same dimensions as a school bag.  The only difference seems to be the strap. I will open all of the photos in my graphics program and let you know if I see anything amiss.   Thanks, Hyacinth!!


Update:  The strap for my bag is totally different from that on the School Bags.  The School Bag has an approx. 1" wide strap while mine has a double strap like those on the kisslock bags.  I've attached a photo so you can see the strap.  It is an exact match so I think it is original.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> I studied the photos carefully and did not see any sign that there was a place on the side for straps.  This is from a person's personal collection and, in this instance, I am inclined to believe that.  She did not describe it as a School Bag and said it is extremely rare.  She also said she would not be upset if it didn't sell.  She described it as an attaché case but the bag has the same dimensions as a school bag.  The only difference seems to be the strap. I will open all of the photos in my graphics program and let you know if I see anything amiss.   Thanks, Hyacinth!!
> 
> 
> Update:  The strap for my bag is totally different from that on the School Bags.  The School Bag has an approx. 1" wide strap while mine has a double strap like those on the kisslock bags.  I've attached a photo so you can see the strap.  It is an exact match so I think it is original.


That strap looks like the strap from my basic bag. Mine is about 38" end to end (including the clips).


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I studied the photos carefully and did not see any sign that there was a place on the side for straps.  This is from a person's personal collection and, in this instance, I am inclined to believe that.  She did not describe it as a School Bag and said it is extremely rare.  She also said she would not be upset if it didn't sell.  She described it as an attaché case but the bag has the same dimensions as a school bag.  The only difference seems to be the strap. I will open all of the photos in my graphics program and let you know if I see anything amiss.   Thanks, Hyacinth!!
> 
> 
> Update:  The strap for my bag is totally different from that on the School Bags.  The School Bag has an approx. 1" wide strap while mine has a double strap like those on the kisslock bags.  I've attached a photo so you can see the strap.  It is an exact match so I think it is original.



It looks so similar to the school bag except for the centre seam and the strap. Maybe it's a predecessor of the school bag. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...our-vintage-classic-pieces-here-292004-9.html


IMO, FWIW, the strap just doesn't seen to go with the bag. It's too lightweight. Those double straps are on the smaller bags such as basic bag, double kiss lock and the penny. And it doesn't look right attached to the handle hardware. Maybe the seller is mistaken and has forgotten about the origin of the strap? 

It's a really cool bag regardless.


----------



## BeenBurned

Two.time.bags said:


> It looks so similar to the school bag except for the centre seam and the strap.
> 
> http://forum.purse log.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here-292004-9.html


Your link is broken:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...lassic-pieces-here-292004-9.html#post25737666


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> It looks so similar to the school bag except for the centre seam and the strap. Maybe it's a predecessor of the school bag.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...our-vintage-classic-pieces-here-292004-9.html
> 
> 
> IMO, FWIW, the strap just doesn't seen to go with the bag. It's too lightweight. Those double straps are on the smaller bags such as basic bag, double kiss lock and the penny. And it doesn't look right attached to the handle hardware. Maybe the seller is mistaken and has forgotten about the origin of the strap?
> 
> It's a really cool bag regardless.


I have emailed the seller just to make sure. I did find another bag like it but that one did not have a long strap so it's possible that the long strap is not original.  I cannot find any photos of the inside of a similar bag but I really love the zipper.  I fell in love with it and I can use it to carry a tablet.  We are supposed to be getting tablets for work so I am hoping it will all work out.


----------



## Cameochi

BeenBurned said:


> That strap looks like the strap from my basic bag. Mine is about 38" end to end (including the clips).


I have a couple of those straps too from small bags.  The seller stated that this particular bag is very lightweight so no idea if the one in the photos is original.  As long as the bag has not been physically altered - side rings removed, etc. I will be happy with it and I wouldn't use a long strap anyway.  They kill my shoulders.  I will let you all know what I find out from the seller.  Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> I have a couple of those straps too from small bags.  The seller stated that this particular bag is very lightweight so no idea if the one in the photos is original.  As long as the bag has not been physically altered - side rings removed, etc. I will be happy with it and I wouldn't use a long strap anyway.  They kill my shoulders.  I will let you all know what I find out from the seller.  Thanks for all the help everyone.


I heard back from the seller and I copied her response below:

"The attache does not and did not have rings attached to the sides for a different strap.  I believe that you are referring to a different Coach. Also, the straps are original to the bag. I dont know if it came across in the photos but this is a very EARLY Coach, in fact the creed is stamped Leatherware and it was made in NYC.  It was purchased in NYC many many moons ago.  I would estimate the 80s or 90s." 

I can hardly wait for this bag to arrive and hope that one day I will find the style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I have a couple of those straps too from small bags.  The seller stated that this particular bag is very lightweight so no idea if the one in the photos is original.  As long as the bag has not been physically altered - side rings removed, etc. I will be happy with it and I wouldn't use a long strap anyway.  They kill my shoulders.  I will let you all know what I find out from the seller.  Thanks for all the help everyone.



AFAIK the School Bag was only made in 1986, 85 and maybe 84. I only have catalogs from 85 and 86 and the style is the same both years and looks like this:


----------



## Two.time.bags

What style # is this please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231238874833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## aeryz

hi, i was wondering if someone could ID this wristlet? im not even sure if its a fake or not. was apparently bought in michigan at a mall somewhere!
theres no numbers or anything on the inside. thanks for any help.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What style # is this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231238874833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It looks like a Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560


----------



## BeenBurned

aeryz said:


> hi, i was wondering if someone could ID this wristlet? im not even sure if its a fake or not. was apparently bought in michigan at a mall somewhere!
> theres no numbers or anything on the inside. thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 2633485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633487
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633488


It's authentic but I don't know the style name or number.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560


----------



## magen06

So sorry to do this, but it seems my question got lost at the bottom of a page.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks again!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-576.html#post26813594


----------



## cincy1020

Hi:
I recently purchased a used Coach bag.  It looks spot on real as far as quality etc, but the only one similar I can find online is on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Coach-14963-Signature-Satchel-Handbag/dp/B0041M7D4O/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Mine looks exactly the same, only black with lavender satin lining.  Serial (?) number inside reads: A1069-14963

Does this number match up with the correct style etc?  I couldn't get it to work on the Coach website drill down page I found online.

Thanks so much!


----------



## luvshopping90

magen06 said:


> I really hope someone can help me with these, I'm having the worst time trying to figure it out.  I believe the blue is a Poppy Storypatch camera case, but the pink it beyond me!  TIA.




These both appear to be factory items. The pink is a medium turn lock wristlet and the blue is a universal tech case.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191197784752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jenn805

What are the names of these bags, love them






thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191197784752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It was called a Candidate Brief, style 5356, and had Sheridan-style pebbled leather with a pigskin lining. That one's probably from 1993


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Candidate Brief, style 5356, and had Sheridan-style pebbled leather with a pigskin lining. That one's probably from 1993


Thanks Hyacinth, its very stylish.


----------



## beastmaster

I was wondering if anyone could ID this for me and if it might be a rare item...  

Also, what would its value be?  I hope I got a good deal.  

Thanks!!


----------



## beastmaster

Here's the other pic, it didn't post before for some reason


----------



## pursepup

beastmaster said:


> I was wondering if anyone could ID this for me and if it might be a rare item...
> 
> Also, what would its value be?  I hope I got a good deal.
> 
> Thanks!!





It's the Waverly Hearts Coated Canvas Swingpack from 2010. I believe it was $138 at full price, but also sold for less at the outlets.


----------



## luffiness

Anyone know the name/style for this? Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-British-Tan-COACH-purse-/151274687567?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PauA0BfUAXVHUEuRh4gDV1vP4Bo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

luffiness said:


> Anyone know the name/style for this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-British-Tan-COACH-purse-/151274687567?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PauA0BfUAXVHUEuRh4gDV1vP4Bo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I don't think the seller's measurements are right. Not only does she seem to be including the strap length when she's giving the Height, but looking at the photo I can't see how that bag can be 7.5 inches deep and only 8.5 inches long. 

All I can say is that IF it's actually 12x9x3 it MIGHT be an early version of the Skinny Flight Bag with just the longer handles and no removeable shoulder strap. But I have no idea if that's what it actually is although it looks genuine.

(I'm also not sure why the seller put Unknown as the country of origin when the creed says Made in NYC)


----------



## PhotoFinish

I have a couple of thrift store finds here.... one I am very sure about being authentic, but the other one, I'm pretty iffy about.  If you could please shed some light on these two, I would greatly appreciate it!  Thank you so much!

The brown one's Serial number is extremely difficult to read, and was nearly impossible to get a good picture of, so to start off, the serial number for that bag is: No (with the small o and the underscore under it) 63498858.  With slight stamp lines above and below the numbers on some of them.


----------



## Hyacinth

PhotoFinish said:


> I have a couple of thrift store finds here.... one I am very sure about being authentic, but the other one, I'm pretty iffy about.  If you could please shed some light on these two, I would greatly appreciate it!  Thank you so much!
> 
> The brown one's Serial number is extremely difficult to read, and was nearly impossible to get a good picture of, so to start off, the serial number for that bag is: No (with the small o and the underscore under it) 63498858.  With slight stamp lines above and below the numbers on some of them.



Since the serial number of the brown one doesn't include the style number, we need to know the measurements and also either pictures and descriptions of all the pockets so we can see how they're laid out.

The black one is a genuine Soho Bantam bag.


----------



## Suzanne B.

What can someone tell me about this fringed coin purse? I've seen matching wristlets, but was there a matching bag? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzanne B. said:


> What can someone tell me about this fringed coin purse? I've seen matching wristlets, but was there a matching bag? Thanks!



The matching bag is 13123 from 2008:


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> The matching bag is 13123 from 2008:


 
Thank you BB!


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hyacinth said:


> Since the serial number of the brown one doesn't include the style number, we need to know the measurements and also either pictures and descriptions of all the pockets so we can see how they're laid out.
> 
> The black one is a genuine Soho Bantam bag.



OK, I'm sorry I didn't know that LOL

More pictures and measurements coming right up, thank you!


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hyacinth said:


> Since the serial number of the brown one doesn't include the style number, we need to know the measurements and also either pictures and descriptions of all the pockets so we can see how they're laid out.
> 
> The black one is a genuine Soho Bantam bag.



OK here are the measurements:

They are approximate since the purse is kind of squished so here goes...

About 9-9 1/2 in L x 6 in H x 2-2 1/2 in D

And pictures of the pockets (locations of the pockets are: one pocket on the back of the purse, runs the length of the purse; one pocket in the front under the flap of the purse, also runs the length; one pocket inside the purse on the back of inside, also runs the length of the purse, where the creed is stamped.)


----------



## MelissaC

PhotoFinish said:


> OK here are the measurements:
> 
> They are approximate since the purse is kind of squished so here goes...
> 
> About 9-9 1/2 in L x 6 in H x 2-2 1/2 in D
> 
> And pictures of the pockets (locations of the pockets are: one pocket on the back of the purse, runs the length of the purse; one pocket in the front under the flap of the purse, also runs the length; one pocket inside the purse on the back of inside, also runs the length of the purse, where the creed is stamped.)



I'm no expert, at ALL, but the brown purse looks like my new City Bag, style 9790. They're selling new ones again on Coach.com, if you want to pop over there to compare?


----------



## PhotoFinish

MelissaC said:


> I'm no expert, at ALL, but the brown purse looks like my new City Bag, style 9790. They're selling new ones again on Coach.com, if you want to pop over there to compare?



Actually it looks a bit more like the Classic Leather Shoulder Bag vs the City Bag.  The flap goes all the way down to the bottom of the purse.


----------



## MelissaC

PhotoFinish said:


> Actually it looks a bit more like the Classic Leather Shoulder Bag vs the City Bag.  The flap goes all the way down to the bottom of the purse.



Aha! I did notice the flap part, but thought maybe it was a little saggier than what I'd seen? Anywho, just my .02!


----------



## Hyacinth

PhotoFinish said:


> OK here are the measurements:
> 
> They are approximate since the purse is kind of squished so here goes...
> 
> About 9-9 1/2 in L x 6 in H x 2-2 1/2 in D
> 
> And pictures of the pockets (locations of the pockets are: one pocket on the back of the purse, runs the length of the purse; one pocket in the front under the flap of the purse, also runs the length; one pocket inside the purse on the back of inside, also runs the length of the purse, where the creed is stamped.)



Too small for a City Bag and the flap is too long.

The Classic Shoulder Bag is almost square, deeper front to back and has a turnlock and a completely different strap.

It looks like a Pocket Purse, style 9755, probably late 1980s


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hyacinth said:


> Too small for a City Bag and the flap is too long.
> 
> The Classic Shoulder Bag is almost square, deeper front to back and has a turnlock and a completely different strap.
> 
> It looks like a Pocket Purse, style 9755, probably late 1980s



Yes! That looks just like the strap and everything!  Thank you so much Hyacinth!  It's a beauty!  It has a permanent marker mark on the top, but other than that and the cut on the back, she's beautiful, and I think she'll be gorgeous once I rehab her!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Hi ladies, I just bought this Coach online and would like to know which one it is.  It looks like the Lily bags, but it's different.  It's made of ostrich, not embossed ostrich.  I'm so excited and can't wait to get it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noshoepolish

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought this Coach online and would like to know which one it is.  It looks like the Lily bags, but it's different.  It's made of ostrich, not embossed ostrich.  I'm so excited and can't wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It might be a Lindsay Shopper.  I am not sure what colors it came in.  Where did you get it?


----------



## ozmodiar

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought this Coach online and would like to know which one it is.  It looks like the Lily bags, but it's different.  It's made of ostrich, not embossed ostrich.  I'm so excited and can't wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It's a Hamptons Vintage Lindsay. I didn't know it came in ostrich, though. Looks gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Bayou Minou

I don't think it's a Linsdsey from what I saw from a google search.

I bought off ebay.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Ooh... Nevermind.  I'm sorry.  I only googled Lindsey and not Hampton.  Thanks!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

Bayou Minou said:


> Ooh... Nevermind.  I'm sorry.  I only googled Lindsey and not Hampton.  Thanks!!!




Lindsay with an A. Lindsey with an E is a totally different bag.


----------



## Bayou Minou

ozmodiar said:


> Lindsay with an A. Lindsey with an E is a totally different bag.



Thanks!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Love the strap on this. Pity about the pen marks.What style is it please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-VTG-CO...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed2d2819a


----------



## Two.time.bags

This is interesting.

What is it, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce16b6318


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> What is it, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce16b6318



Looks like a Julia Leather Hobo


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Love the strap on this. Pity about the pen marks.What style is it please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-VTG-CO...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed2d2819a



It's a Flatiron Flap


----------



## babybaby123

I love Coach, but this bag I am not able to identify. I am thinking of purchasing it but it has no number to look up.  Is anyone familiar with it?  Is is real?

Thanks


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like a Julia Leather Hobo





Hyacinth said:


> It's a Flatiron Flap



Thanks Hyacinth.


----------



## BeenBurned

babybaby123 said:


> I love Coach, but this bag I am not able to identify. I am thinking of purchasing it but it has no number to look up.  Is anyone familiar with it?  Is is real?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have a style number to reference but it's some type of suede swingpack that was make for the outlets.


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Any idea about this vintage bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8a8542db


----------



## caitowhoa1

I was hoping someone could ID this bag and give me any information possible.


Thanks 


Cait-o


----------



## Hyacinth

caitowhoa1 said:


> View attachment 2648424
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone could ID this bag and give me any information possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Cait-o



If you own the bag, please post clear readable pictures of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag.

There are a few things that make me think it's counterfeit - the Carriage emblem is pretty crooked, the strap clips are NOT the kind Coach uses and that clip design is only found on fakes, and the price tag attachment isn't right either. I'd like to see photos of those areas too, please, along with both sides of the price tag and the strip of plastic that's it's hanging from. It's hard to see because of the shine, but the C pattern isn't centered either. In fact none of the hardware looks right and neither does the strap.

Where did you find that bag?


----------



## Damselfly

Hello Hyacinth  

Would you help me ID this bag, please? It seems to be a small version of The Original Flap. 

It is 7.5" x 5.5" x 4" and has one interior slip pocket, no zipper. 

I found this catalogue photo that you posted on one of the threads awhile back. It looks exactly like this, but without the turnlock, and it seems to be ever so slightly smaller.  So...is it simply a "Small Shoulder Bag" ?  Thank you, thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

caitowhoa1 said:


> View attachment 2648424
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone could ID this bag and give me any information possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Cait-o





Hyacinth said:


> If you own the bag, please post clear readable pictures of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag.
> 
> There are a few things that make me think it's counterfeit - the Carriage emblem is pretty crooked, the strap clips are NOT the kind Coach uses and that clip design is only found on fakes, and the price tag attachment isn't right either. I'd like to see photos of those areas too, please, along with both sides of the price tag and the strip of plastic that's it's hanging from. It's hard to see because of the shine, but the C pattern isn't centered either. In fact none of the hardware looks right and neither does the strap.
> 
> Where did you find that bag?


I agree with Hyacinth. The bag doesn't look good.


----------



## Hyacinth

Damselfly said:


> Hello Hyacinth
> 
> Would you help me ID this bag, please? It seems to be a small version of The Original Flap.
> 
> It is 7.5" x 5.5" x 4" and has one interior slip pocket, no zipper.
> 
> I found this catalogue photo that you posted on one of the threads awhile back. It looks exactly like this, but without the turnlock, and it seems to be ever so slightly smaller.  So...is it simply a "Small Shoulder Bag" ?  Thank you, thank you.



We've never found a name or number for that style as far as I can remember. I don't know if it's just a Small Shoulder Bag with a turnlock or if it had a different name and number. Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Damselfly

Hyacinth said:


> We've never found a name or number for that style as far as I can remember. I don't know if it's just a Small Shoulder Bag with a turnlock or if it had a different name and number. Maybe someone else knows?



Thank you, Hyacinth. I'll ask around and report back if I learn anything of value.


----------



## cousinbull

Idk if I'm doing this right. I'm trying to upload a pic of my vintage bonnie cashin flight bag but idk if the silly things workin or not(I'm on kindle fire hd)..was wondering if anyone had any information on this particular bag..when it was made, etc..thanks so much


----------



## coach943

I came across this listing, and I'm curious if anyone knows the name of this bag.  

Here is the ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251558090966?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## figgy55

I hope I'm posting this in the right place, does anyone know if this bag ever came out? It was in the fall 2013 preview but I never saw it hit stores.


----------



## Hyacinth

coach943 said:


> I came across this listing, and I'm curious if anyone knows the name of this bag.
> 
> Here is the ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251558090966?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's a Shelton Bag, style 9917 probably from 1993


----------



## Hyacinth

cousinbull said:


> Idk if I'm doing this right. I'm trying to upload a pic of my vintage bonnie cashin flight bag but idk if the silly things workin or not(I'm on kindle fire hd)..was wondering if anyone had any information on this particular bag..when it was made, etc..thanks so much



If you had searched the Coach forums for "flight bag" you would have found these posts from the last day or two, check the link to SacsMagnifiques1941 blog:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-310.html#post26914375

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-311.html#post26916731

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-311.html#post26916751

It's always a good idea to try the Search feature. There may be more information there on that particular version of the Flight Bag. I don't think yours is quite old enough to be Cashin-era though since it has what looks like a 1980s creed stamp and serial number.


----------



## coach943

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Shelton Bag, style 9917 probably from 1993



As always, many thanks for your response and all your hard work at tPF.


----------



## cousinbull

Hyacinth said:


> If you had searched the Coach forums for "flight bag" you would have found these posts from the last day or two, check the link to SacsMagnifiques1941 blog:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-310.html#post26914375
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-311.html#post26916731
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-311.html#post26916751
> 
> It's always a good idea to try the Search feature. There may be more information there on that particular version of the Flight Bag. I don't think yours is quite old enough to be Cashin-era though since it has what looks like a 1980s creed stamp and serial number.


I checked out the links. On sacs manufique page on flight bags, mine is identical to the picture of the flight bag from the 60's-70's era. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

cousinbull said:


> I checked out the links. On sacs manufique page on flight bags, mine is identical to the picture of the flight bag from the 60's-70's era. Thank you for your help!!


I have exactly the same strapless Flight Bag as yours. As Hyacinth said, the creed and serial number indicate that it is from the late 1970's - 1980's. The Flight Bags from the 1960's -70's had removable handle straps with buckles. Ours does not.
You may also find this useful.

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vintage-Coach-Hang-tags-and-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html


----------



## cousinbull

Oh I c now..thank you. They seem the same somewhat but with differences.


----------



## cousinbull

That's what I had originally thought (late 70's-early 80's).got kind  confused on the pictures


----------



## cousinbull

I feel silly now. Lol I had been looking at the right picture but the wrong date. The date was referring to the bag above mine. It looks nothing like the one I have.


----------



## Two.time.bags

cousinbull said:


> I feel silly now. Lol I had been looking at the right picture but the wrong date. The date was referring to the bag above mine. It looks nothing like the one I have.


But it's still a great bag. I love mine. It's on my rehab pile. I can't wait to work on it.


----------



## tannedsilk

figgy55 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place, does anyone know if this bag ever came out? It was in the fall 2013 preview but I never saw it hit stores.



They did this silhouette in leather, but I don't recall that I ever saw one in brocade.


----------



## figgy55

tannedsilk said:


> They did this silhouette in leather, but I don't recall that I ever saw one in brocade.


Do you know the name of the silhouette? I love it!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What style is this please? Similar to a Pocket Purse but with 48" non-removable, adjustable strap. Measures 9" x 6" x 2" deep with gusseted front pocket and a zip pocket inside


----------



## ozmodiar

figgy55 said:


> Do you know the name of the silhouette? I love it!




Legacy Flap Carryall


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> What style is this please? Similar to a Pocket Purse but with 48" non-removable, adjustable strap. Measures 9" x 6" x 2" deep with gusseted front pocket and a zip pocket inside


For some reason the other pics didn't post. Note hardware is brass it just looks washed out in pics.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> What style is this please? Similar to a Pocket Purse but with 48" non-removable, adjustable strap. Measures 9" x 6" x 2" deep with gusseted front pocket and a zip pocket inside


 creed and serial no so early 1980's?


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> creed and serial no so early 1980's?



Does it have an outside back pocket? If it does, it might be a Compartment Bag. I have 2...one in red #9850 1989-90: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-516.html#post24198959...and a black & BT spectator #6850 1989-90: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-61.html#post26336287. Love these bags...very nice size for me.


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> Does it have an outside back pocket? If it does, it might be a Compartment Bag. I have 2...one in red #9850 1989-90: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...this-coach-763164-516.html#post24198959...and a black & BT spectator #6850 1989-90: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-61.html#post26336287. Love these bags...very nice size for me.


Thanks Joodlz. Yes it does have a back slip pocket and that's the one! 
I think because it says  "Made in USA " it's before 1987? 

Red and Spectator would be nice, but I can't complain because this one came as a lot of three with a white and tan Spectator Madison Satchel and a little suede hobo from 2004 for only $50 for the lot. 

(BTW the link to the red one isn't working)


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Joodlz. Yes it does have a back slip pocket and that's the one!
> *I think because it says  "Made in USA " it's before 1987?
> *
> Red and Spectator would be nice, but I can't complain because this one came as a lot of three with a white and tan Spectator Madison Satchel and a little suede hobo from 2004 for only $50 for the lot.
> 
> (BTW the link to the red one isn't working)



Just the opposite, all bags before 1987 said Made in New York City. The Made in USA stamp was used between 1988 and the early 90s.

Here's the link to the red one
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-516.html#post24198959


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Just the opposite, all bags before 1987 said Made in New York City. The Made in USA stamp was used between 1988 and the early 90s.
> 
> Here's the link to the red one
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-516.html#post24198959


Thanks for clarifying that Hyacinth. That was missing from my notes. So was 'Made in the United States' used concurrently or after that?

That red one is so nice!


----------



## odin

hello all  i need some help again...there is a coach purse in one of my garage sale sites i like alot, but i am not sure if its a real one, i tried to google about it but couldnt found any about it, so i wonder if any from u could help me out here, thanks much  http://[URL=http://s98.photobucket.com/user/odinthelion/media/coachpython_zpsd312ac4d.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BeenBurned

odin said:


> hello all  i need some help again...there is a coach purse in one of my garage sale sites i like alot, but i am not sure if its a real one, i tried to google about it but couldnt found any about it, so i wonder if any from u could help me out here, thanks much  http://



I'm not sure of the official name but the following screenshot is from the Nordstroms site and they called it BLEECKER PRINTED PYTHON SLIM DUFFLE

I believe the original price was $798.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-bleecker-printed-python-slim-duffle/2977870


----------



## odin

uh how cool, now i wanted for sure lol...thanks so much for u help


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Hyacinth. That was missing from my notes. So was 'Made in the United States' used concurrently or after that?
> 
> That red one is so nice!



"Made in the United States" was used concurrently. I think the Made in USA stamp may have been used by only one of the 4 plants that were in operation at the time and you _tend _to find in more in bags from the Lightweight line than in the standard leather bags, but that's not a carved-in-stone Rule.


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Joodlz. Yes it does have a back slip pocket and that's the one!
> I think because it says  "Made in USA " it's before 1987?
> 
> Red and Spectator would be nice, but I can't complain because this one came as a lot of three with a white and tan Spectator Madison Satchel and a little suede hobo from 2004 for only $50 for the lot.
> 
> (BTW the link to the red one isn't working)



You're welcome!



Hyacinth said:


> Just the opposite, all bags before 1987 said Made in New York City. The Made in USA stamp was used between 1988 and the early 90s.
> 
> Here's the link to the red one
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-516.html#post24198959



Oops...thanks for bailing me out, Hyacinth 



Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Hyacinth. That was missing from my notes. So was 'Made in the United States' used concurrently or after that?
> 
> That red one is so nice!



You know I LOVE red!



odin said:


> hello all  i need some help again...there is a coach purse in one of my garage sale sites i like alot, but i am not sure if its a real one, i tried to google about it but couldnt found any about it, so i wonder if any from u could help me out here, thanks much  http://



Oooh, aaah!



BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure of the official name but the following screenshot is from the Nordstroms site and they called it BLEECKER PRINTED PYTHON SLIM DUFFLE
> 
> I believe the original price was $798.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-bleecker-printed-python-slim-duffle/2977870



WOWZA!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> "Made in the United States" was used concurrently. I think the Made in USA stamp may have been used by only one of the 4 plants that were in operation at the time and you _tend _to find in more in bags from the Lightweight line than in the standard leather bags, but that's not a carved-in-stone Rule.


Thanks again, Hyacinth. I don't expect any Coach 'rules' to be carved in stone!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

odin said:


> hello all  i need some help again...there is a coach purse in one of my garage sale sites i like alot, but i am not sure if its a real one, i tried to google about it but couldnt found any about it, so i wonder if any from u could help me out here, thanks much  http://[URL=http://s98.photobucket.com/user/odinthelion/media/coachpython_zpsd312ac4d.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Sweet!  Amazing price!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

You can clean the brass had ware on these to be just like new if you cover the leather with a towel and use swabs with a regular kitchen brass cleaner. They come back so nicely. I restore them for friends. The older bags were primo for sure!


----------



## xkatzchen

Hi everyone! I went into TJ Maxx and found a really nice Coach bag, so I put it on layaway. I remembered the number from the inside tag so I could look it up later but this one bag on Ebay was the only one I could find with the same number, so I hope it's legit? I doubt TJ would sell a fake bag but I just wanted to make sure! It's the exact same color/style and I love it! I'm a Coach newbie, only ever had 1 other before so I didn't know if the Swingpacks came bigger than the usual small ones I see, so I'm not really sure of the name. Thanks for any help!

J1373-29581

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Purple Penny

Hi, I saw this ergo meets stewardess kind of bag on ebay and I like the shape but I just got a red tote so I am hoping to find one in a different color some say. Does anyone have any info on this 1997 style #9035? Back in 2010 a 9035 was authenticated here but no real name was known then.


The ebay listing number is 221467380051
seller credhead 13


http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-handbags-/221467380051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33907c0953


Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Purple Penny said:


> Hi, I saw this ergo meets stewardess kind of bag on ebay and I like the shape but I just got a red tote so I am hoping to find one in a different color some say. Does anyone have any info on this 1997 style #9035? Back in 2010 a 9035 was authenticated here but no real name was known then.
> 
> 
> The ebay listing number is 221467380051
> seller credhead 13
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-handbags-/221467380051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33907c0953
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's called an Ergo Shopper


----------



## Hyacinth

xkatzchen said:


> Hi everyone! I went into TJ Maxx and found a really nice Coach bag, so I put it on layaway. I remembered the number from the inside tag so I could look it up later but this one bag on Ebay was the only one I could find with the same number, so I hope it's legit? I doubt TJ would sell a fake bag but I just wanted to make sure! It's the exact same color/style and I love it! I'm a Coach newbie, only ever had 1 other before so I didn't know if the Swingpacks came bigger than the usual small ones I see, so I'm not really sure of the name. Thanks for any help!
> 
> J1373-29581
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It's a File Bag,not a Swingpack. It looks like it was made for one of their retailers. The name is right on the price tag of the Ebay listing and looks like "Daisy OpArt Outline File Bag"


----------



## Purple Penny

Hyacinth said:


> It's called an Ergo Shopper



Thank you very much Hyacinth. I love seeing the catalog photos!


----------



## carriem72

I have this beautiful Coach bag, No. 10349. I believe it's an Ali Slim 65th Anniversary Legacy Edition, but I'd like some confirmation. It's a charcoal gray suede with metallic pewter leather trim.


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Any idea what this is?
I think it is part of the Camden collection?


----------



## firstclasscoach

carriem72 said:


> I have this beautiful Coach bag, No. 10349. I believe it's an Ali Slim 65th Anniversary Legacy Edition, but I'd like some confirmation. It's a charcoal gray suede with metallic pewter leather trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660276
> View attachment 2660277




The most common description I can find online for that style number is 65th Anniversary Metallic Legacy Suede Flap.


----------



## carriem72

firstclasscoach said:


> The most common description I can find online for that style number is 65th Anniversary Metallic Legacy Suede Flap.




Ok, I couldn't find much about it. I have a Whiskey Leather Ali that looks just like it (but wider), so I thought it might be an Ali Slim.  Thanks for helping!


----------



## xkatzchen

Hyacinth said:


> It's a File Bag,not a Swingpack. It looks like it was made for one of their retailers. The name is right on the price tag of the Ebay listing and looks like "Daisy OpArt Outline File Bag"



Ah thank you again! I couldn't figure out the name from the tag myself.


----------



## Hyacinth

Vicieux Rose said:


> Any idea what this is?
> I think it is part of the Camden collection?



Yes, it looks like a Gilford Bag


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it looks like a Gilford Bag


I've never seen one before. Is it rare? Actually, why is the whole camden collection so hard to find? There's really not much info about them on the internet either.


----------



## noshoepolish

Legacy Flap was the official name.  People called them slim Ali's.




carriem72 said:


> I have this beautiful Coach bag, No. 10349. I believe it's an Ali Slim 65th Anniversary Legacy Edition, but I'd like some confirmation. It's a charcoal gray suede with metallic pewter leather trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660276
> View attachment 2660277


----------



## carriem72

noshoepolish said:


> Legacy Flap was the official name.  People called them slim Ali's.




I can see why they called them that!  I really love all the people on tpf. It's great to get all this information!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Vicieux Rose said:


> I've never seen one before. Is it rare? Actually, why is the whole camden collection so hard to find? There's really not much info about them on the internet either.



Not counting the Morgan Briefcase, it looks like the Camden handbag line was only available during 1992 according to the catalogs. There was a lot of experimenting going on during that time and I guess the Camdens just didn't catch on.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I want to know what model is this bag or the name at least. I have purchased this a while ago and would like any help over here. I appreciate it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Caspin22

Kfoorya2 said:


> I want to know what model is this bag or the name at least. I have purchased this a while ago and would like any help over here. I appreciate it. Thank you very much.
> View attachment 2661758



I believe that's called an Audrey Cinched Tote, but not sure of the item number for the metallic.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Canderson22 said:


> I believe that's called an Audrey Cinched Tote, but not sure of the item number for the metallic.




Many thanks to you dear


----------



## BeenBurned

Kfoorya2 said:


> I want to know what model is this bag or the name at least. I have purchased this a while ago and would like any help over here. I appreciate it. Thank you very much.
> View attachment 2661758


It's always helpful to post a picture of the creed too.


Canderson22 said:


> I believe that's called an Audrey Cinched Tote, but not sure of the item number for the metallic.


----------



## Stazerd

Bought this for my daughter today at a consignment store.  Creed inside said H0782 F10887.
Is it MFF?  It was in very good shape, nice pebbled leather. Any ideas what it is?  I've searched and think it might be Chelsea?


----------



## Purple Penny

Stazerd said:


> Bought this for my daughter today at a consignment store.  Creed inside said H0782 F10887.
> Is it MFF?  It was in very good shape, nice pebbled leather. Any ideas what it is?  I've searched and think it might be Chelsea?



It is MFF you can tell because the F is in front of the style number (10887) It is called a Chelsea Leather Zip Satchel. It was made in 2007


----------



## Two.time.bags

What's the name for this style please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201117653300&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:3160


----------



## krazzyluv

Id like to know what this bag name is please! Ive fallen in love but cant find it anywhere!!! Thank yall so much for any help you can give!!


----------



## BeenBurned

krazzyluv said:


> Id like to know what this bag name is please! Ive fallen in love but cant find it anywhere!!! Thank yall so much for any help you can give!!


It's style 11446, Bleecker laced leather large flap bag.


----------



## krazzyluv

Thank you Been Burned!!! You just made my year!!!


----------



## dkazoo

Hi! I've been "lurking" and trying to find info on this bag (& a few others) for the last couple of weeks. I recently acquired it, and am in the process of reconditioning but am clueless on name / style, etc.  
In the past I've been able to find answers in earlier posts and queries, but I'm stuck on this one!

Dimensions:
Height =7"
Length = 12"
Depth = 4"

Top zip, outer slips on both front & back, interior zip on inner flap, attached strap w/ buckle.

Creed #151-3607

I hope the pics come through:













Any help or info would be hugely appreciated! Thanks, by the way, for all the time and thought dedicated here by you all.


----------



## tokyobike

can anyone help me identify this bag? the blogger says its coach but no deets


----------



## Hyacinth

dkazoo said:


> Hi! I've been "lurking" and trying to find info on this bag (& a few others) for the last couple of weeks. I recently acquired it, and am in the process of reconditioning but am clueless on name / style, etc.
> In the past I've been able to find answers in earlier posts and queries, but I'm stuck on this one!
> 
> Dimensions:
> Height =7"
> Length = 12"
> Depth = 4"
> 
> Top zip, outer slips on both front & back, interior zip on inner flap, attached strap w/ buckle.
> 
> Creed #151-3607
> 
> I hope the pics come through:
> 
> View attachment 2670540
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670542
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670543
> 
> 
> Any help or info would be hugely appreciated! Thanks, by the way, for all the time and thought dedicated here by you all.



It might be a Swagger #9820 but I need to see if the top zipper extends past the top of the bag.


----------



## quinna

tokyobike said:


> can anyone help me identify this bag? the blogger says its coach but no deets



Looks like the back of a Legacy Leighton in ostrich


----------



## dkazoo

Hyacinth said:


> It might be a Swagger #9820 but I need to see if the top zipper extends past the top of the bag.



Here are two shots, one of each end of the zipper:







Does this give you what you need?


----------



## Hyacinth

dkazoo said:


> Here are two shots, one of each end of the zipper:
> 
> View attachment 2671329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671330
> 
> 
> Does this give you what you need?



Yes, the first picture shows what I needed to see. Any time a bag has any kind of unusual feature like that extended zipper, we need to see photos of it. It's a Swagger.


----------



## dkazoo

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, the first picture shows what I needed to see. Any time a bag has any kind of unusual feature like that extended zipper, we need to see photos of it. It's a Swagger.



Thank you so very much!
I was having the worst time finding this guy - There just doesn't seem to be as many out there as other styles I've researched. That or I just like to look in all the wrong places!

I really appreciate your help; your depth of knowledge is truly amazing! (& enviable! )


----------



## abandonedimages

Can anyone tell me what Coach bag this is?







Photo credit: http://galmeetsglam.com/


----------



## Zuggy

abandonedimages said:


> Can anyone tell me what Coach bag this is?
> 
> galmeetsglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/gal_meets_glam_fourth_of_july_stripes.jpg
> 
> Photo credit: http://galmeetsglam.com/


That's a Soft Pebbled Leather Travel Satchel #25308


----------



## abandonedimages

Zuggy said:


> That's a Soft Pebbled Leather Travel Satchel #25308



Thank you!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

nm


----------



## tokyobike

quinna said:


> Looks like the back of a Legacy Leighton in ostrich


awesome! thank you!


----------



## jenn805

Does anyone know the color and style number for this wallet


----------



## Creativelyswank

Hi ladies. I have these two Coach bags I bought back in the 90s, can you please help me identify them?thank you so much &#128536;


----------



## Hyacinth

Creativelyswank said:


> Hi ladies. I have these two Coach bags I bought back in the 90s, can you please help me identify them?thank you so much &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673417
> View attachment 2673419
> View attachment 2673422
> View attachment 2673430
> View attachment 2673431
> View attachment 2673432



The first is a Pocket Purse, the second is a Manor Bag


----------



## Creativelyswank

Hyacinth said:


> The first is a Pocket Purse, the second is a Manor Bag




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello to the ID forum
Hyacinth recommended I try here for ID's on these swing packs
they are patent leather with twill linings and canvas strap.
size is about 8.5 X 8.5 and they have a front slip pocket
Thanks for any help with name or style number
RC


----------



## Zuggy

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello to the ID forum
> Hyacinth recommended I try here for ID's on these swing packs
> they are patent leather with twill linings and canvas strap.
> size is about 8.5 X 8.5 and they have a front slip pocket
> Thanks for any help with name or style number
> RC


I *know *the style # was 42834.  I *think *they were called something like Patent Pleated Swingpack?


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Zuggy said:


> I *know *the style # was 42834.  I *think *they were called something like Patent Pleated Swingpack?


Thanks so much Zuggy
I just looked up that number and that is it
RC


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

Thank you so much for this thread! Based on the info in _other_super helpful threads, I was able figure out just what a "creed" is  and find the style number of my bag. And after reading the first few posts on here, I knew I could use that to search ebay for the name. There were a few variations on the listing titles BUT...I feel pretty confident that I have the Colette Pebble Leather Stripe Hobo Handbag (16457) in Tan. 

Hooray!!  I've only had this bag for...3 years? Gosh, maybe more. Original owner, purchased from Macys. I just did not pay attention to the name at the time. Thanks again for a great forum/subforum/thread!


----------



## legacylvr

whateve said:


> I can't think of any embossed C design that has carriages in some of the Cs. That seems like it would look a little busy. Were the Cs very large?



Sorry for delay- yes they were (maybe) 2" high by 3" wide?  I didn't want to stare, but I should have to get more deets. Usually I don't have any problems asking people about their Coach, but it was a work function for my husband and I didn't feel right asking at the time and now I am kicking myself!


----------



## Hyacinth

legacylvr said:


> Ok so I have no picture but I saw a bag this week that I have never seen before and frankly, I was not 100% sure is was authentic. I saw a lady carrying a large shopper/tote like bag. Very similar to the Coach Carly 16174 style, but no dips on the top trim, straight across.
> 
> Now it appeared to be a natural/vachetta/camel in color, fully leather. Embossed with coach C's (large) and from what I saw there were Coach Carriages in some of the C's. That part threw me off...so, if you have any idea what this bag may be, I would love to know!! I have done several types of google image searches to no avail.
> 
> Thank you!





whateve said:


> I can't think of any embossed C design that has carriages in some of the Cs. That seems like it would look a little busy. Were the Cs very large?





legacylvr said:


> Sorry for delay- yes they were (maybe) 2" high by 3" wide?  I didn't want to stare, but I should have to get more deets. Usually I don't have any problems asking people about their Coach, but it was a work function for my husband and I didn't feel right asking at the time and now I am kicking myself!



I don't think you need to be kicking yourself, it sounds like the typical overkill that fakes makers use by slapping logos on top of and even inside other logos.


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,
I've attached photos of a bag I purchased today.  It is a vintage Coach Suspender Bag.  There is a creed but no identifying numbers beneath it.  It was made in New York City and authenticity is not in question.  I have looked all over the place unsuccessfully trying to find a style number for it.  Does anyone here know what the style number is by any chance? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## DemRam

:





Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've attached photos of a bag I purchased today.  It is a vintage Coach Suspender Bag.  There is a creed but no identifying numbers beneath it.  It was made in New York City and authenticity is not in question.  I have looked all over the place unsuccessfully trying to find a style number for it.  Does anyone here know what the style number is by any chance? Thanks for any information you can provide.



Style Number 9490.


----------



## Cameochi

DemRam said:


> :
> 
> Style Number 9490.


Thank you so much, DemRam!


----------



## Sicy

Hi can someone tell me the name of this purse? Sorry I only have these two pictures.


----------



## aeryz

Hello! Was wondering if someone could tell me the name and/or style number of this purse?


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hi everyone! I am hoping someone can tell me the style numbers for the Kristins/ Sages that were made from goat skin. TIA!


----------



## quinna

aeryz said:


> Hello! Was wondering if someone could tell me the name and/or style number of this purse?



I believe this is a pleated Soho tote #13732


----------



## Zuggy

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hi everyone! I am hoping someone can tell me the style numbers for the Kristins/ Sages that were made from goat skin. TIA!


Do a Google search using Coach Kristin Goat and you will get results and photos.  It looks like the round Sage satchel was 18302.


----------



## aeryz

quinna said:


> I believe this is a pleated Soho tote #13732



Thank you~!


----------



## Trajik

Can someone please tell me the proper name of this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SNAPH...769?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3928d461

Thanks!


----------



## Mollyjan

Hello all, I was wondering if you could help me find out if this is a coach item and or where I can go to find out more information about it would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sicy

Sicy said:


> Hi can someone tell me the name of this purse? Sorry I only have these two pictures.



Anyone?


----------



## Zuggy

Sicy said:


> Anyone?


It's a Penelope Optic Carryall style #17140 from 2011-ish MFF.


----------



## Cameochi

Good evening everyone.  Below is the link to a bag I purchased tonight.  Does anyone know the style number and/or the actual style name?  I just know it as a Double Sided Clutch.  Any information will be greatly appreciated - as always.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-MADE-NEW-YORK-SHOULDER-or-CROSS-BODY-BAG-TOTE-BONNIE-CASHIN-/281386111675?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=3eFNHCJvS4NZ2pgE%252B0YeM1KEsB0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Never Mind!  I found it on the AT thread.  Thanks anyway. You are always a big help.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hello!
Can someone please tell me what the "W" after a style number means? I have a Madison Audrey satchel -14316W.
Thank you!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Here are photos of the Coach Madison Leather Audrey 14316W. I was curious as to what the "W" stands for...thank you for any help!


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please tell me what the "W" after a style number means? I have a Madison Audrey satchel -14316W.
> Thank you!



Check the product markings guide
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hyacinth said:


> Check the product markings guide
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


Thank you Hyacinth, much appreciated! I tried to search for a guide and didn't find one...tPF is so great for information.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi ladies could someone tell me the name of this bag when it was availble and what colours it came in...i love it


----------



## Caspin22

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies could someone tell me the name of this bag when it was availble and what colours it came in...i love it



That's the brand new Madison Triple Turnlock Carlyle in Olive Grey with gunmetal hardware.  It's available on coach.com, and Dillards, Macy's, etc already have it too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Canderson22 said:


> That's the brand new Madison Triple Turnlock Carlyle in Olive Grey with gunmetal hardware.  It's available on coach.com, and Dillards, Macy's, etc already have it too.



Oooh thank you so much for your reply...its soooo grogeous...i will be asking my US friend to go to dillards for me!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wow some other lovely bags,on that site too...thank you..though my wallet wont!!!


----------



## Zuggy

Hyacinth said:


> Check the product markings guide
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...coach-product-grades-and-markings-738785.html


That's a great resource and I've bookmarked it.  I didn't see where it mentioned what the "W" signifies though.  Did I miss that?  TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Zuggy said:


> That's a great resource and I've bookmarked it.  I didn't see where it mentioned what the "W" signifies though.  Did I miss that?  TIA!



Coach never releases that information, it has to be figured out based on where the bag actually came from. Maybe no one has figured that code out yet.


----------



## whateve

Mollyjan said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if you could help me find out if this is a coach item and or where I can go to find out more information about it would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks so much!!


The answer is probably. I recently purchased a bag with similar lining and the Bonnie Cashin metal tag. I've seen some with the same lining and the metal tag that also have a fabric Coach tag. These bags were made in the 1960s when Bonnie Cashin first came to Coach. As far as I can tell, she didn't design purses before she came to Coach. I've seen an ad for a Bonnie Cashin purse from 1969 that looks like a purse she designed for Coach but the Coach name isn't mentioned in the ad even though she was designing for Coach at the time. It is possible that they didn't mention Coach since it wasn't a recognizable name at the time. It is entirely possible that they didn't put the Coach label on all of her designs. 

I wish I knew where you could go for more information.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> The answer is probably. I recently purchased a bag with similar lining and the Bonnie Cashin metal tag. I've seen some with the same lining and the metal tag that also have a fabric Coach tag. These bags were made in the 1960s when Bonnie Cashin first came to Coach. As far as I can tell, she didn't design purses before she came to Coach. I've seen an ad for a Bonnie Cashin purse from 1969 that looks like a purse she designed for Coach but the Coach name isn't mentioned in the ad even though she was designing for Coach at the time. It is possible that they didn't mention Coach since it wasn't a recognizable name at the time. It is entirely possible that they didn't put the Coach label on all of her designs.
> I wish I knew where you could go for more information.



I have a little white shopper tote here - very early Coach - that has the small black metal tag but it only says Bonnie Cashin.  Coach is not mentioned but it has the iconic striped lining so it's definitely a Coach bag. 

I read somewhere that Mrs Kahn did some talking and negotiating to get Bonnie Cashin to sign a contract with them so my guess is that they allowed her to design a few things using only her name.  Later on, they used Coach (sometimes with her name too) as their goal in hiring her was to build brand recognition. Of course, there were bags made for Saks Fifth Avenue and other stores that only have their name and/or Bonnie Cashin on them but as far as I know they are all made by Coach too.  Whateve, it's great to have you back!


----------



## Tictactoemomma

Hi lady's. I'm looking g to see if anyone knows about a person I've been trying to find. I don't know what collection or anything. I've seen it a couple of times. But it is a black coach purse with pink c's. Some are just pink c's and others are metallic c's. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lash5107

Hi. I am brand new to Coach and this is my first post here. I have searched the forum and can not find an answer to what I am looking for.  

I have seen a bag referred to as Campbell Eva (or Ava) but listed with two different numbers: F27501 and F27895. The pictures look the same and are both SV/White/Grey snake print, flap, crossbody, two handle, satchel.   There's a listing on eBay where the title says F27501 and in the picture, the tag is F27895. What's the difference? Sooooo confused. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## BeenBurned

lash5107 said:


> Hi. I am brand new to Coach and this is my first post here. I have searched the forum and can not find an answer to what I am looking for.
> 
> I have seen a bag referred to as Campbell Eva (or Ava) but listed with two different numbers: F27501 and F27895. The pictures look the same and are both SV/White/Grey snake print, flap, crossbody, two handle, satchel.   There's a listing on eBay where the title says F27501 and in the picture, the tag is F27895. What's the difference? Sooooo confused. Thanks for any insight.


I'm not sure of other differences but it appears that 27895 is slightly larger than 27501.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I have a little white shopper tote here - very early Coach - that has the small black metal tag but it only says Bonnie Cashin.  Coach is not mentioned but it has the iconic striped lining so it's definitely a Coach bag.
> 
> I read somewhere that Mrs Kahn did some talking and negotiating to get Bonnie Cashin to sign a contract with them so my guess is that they allowed her to design a few things using only her name.  Later on, they used Coach (sometimes with her name too) as their goal in hiring her was to build brand recognition. Of course, there were bags made for Saks Fifth Avenue and other stores that only have their name and/or Bonnie Cashin on them but as far as I know they are all made by Coach too.  Whateve, it's great to have you back!


Thanks for the welcome! I'm glad to have confirmation that my Bonnie Cashin bag with the striped lining is a Coach. I thought that maybe the Coach tag fell off but it makes sense that it might not have ever been there. If this bag had had a Coach tag, I wouldn't have gotten it for $23! The seller had a bunch of high-priced factory Coach in a glass case and the Bonnie Cashin just out on a hook on the wall!

I've seen some Coach items that were sold in Saks and other stores where the store put their label over the Coach label so it makes sense that they wouldn't have mentioned Coach in their ads for these bags.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I'm glad to have confirmation that my Bonnie Cashin bag with the striped lining is a Coach. I thought that maybe the Coach tag fell off but it makes sense that it might not have ever been there. If this bag had had a Coach tag, I wouldn't have gotten it for $23! The seller had a bunch of high-priced factory Coach in a glass case and the Bonnie Cashin just out on a hook on the wall!
> 
> I've seen some Coach items that were sold in Saks and other stores where the store put their label over the Coach label so it makes sense that they wouldn't have mentioned Coach in their ads for these bags.



Don't you love it when people have no idea what they've really got!  The little white tote I've got is the one based on a paper bag.  It was Mrs. Kahn's idea but actually designed by Bonnie Cashin.  I've seen photos of the original design drawings for it so no question who made it. EDIT:  I forgot that down inside of the bag there is a cloth label that says Coach.  It was barely hanging on when I got it so it could easily have gotten lost as they are held in by a tiny bit of glue.  The striped lining does not have the black lines we see in later handbags.  

In that same vein, I picked up a great little hidden kiss lock bag recently for under $35.00 on eBay. It's very small - approx. 8" L x 5" H x 2" D.  Now I need to find out a style number and style name.  Someone mentioned that you have one just like it?  I thought it was a convertible clutch as the single spaghetti strap is removable (brass dog leash snap) but I'm told that is not correct.  I've attached some photos of it from the eBay listing.  I've cleaned it and conditioned it and the marks on the kisslock came out, thank goodness.  It's totally useless but I just love it. Any info will be most appreciated.


----------



## Cameochi

Tictactoemomma said:


> Hi lady's. I'm looking g to see if anyone knows about a person I've been trying to find. I don't know what collection or anything. I've seen it a couple of times. But it is a black coach purse with pink c's. Some are just pink c's and others are metallic c's. Thanks for any help.




It would be just about impossible to identify a bag with so little information.  What you could do is search Coach Handbags on eBay.  If you have an idea what they sell for, you can set a price range and search only black bags.  Once you find a bag that matches your description, make sure there is a clear photo of the creed (leather patch) inside.  You can then search by the style number which is on the bottom of the creed on the right side of the dash.  For example:  F24569-133874 with 133874 being the style number.  Some of the listings will probably tell you the name of the style.  If you find one you actually want to buy, submit photos including the creed OR the style number and measurements to the authenticate thread to make sure you are buying an authentic Coach handbag.  There many, many counterfeits out there.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Don't you love it when people have no idea what they've really got!  The little white tote I've got is the one based on a paper bag.  It was Mrs. Kahn's idea but actually designed by Bonnie Cashin.  I've seen photos of the original design drawings for it so no question who made it. EDIT:  I forgot that down inside of the bag there is a cloth label that says Coach.  It was barely hanging on when I got it so it could easily have gotten lost as they are held in by a tiny bit of glue.  The striped lining does not have the black lines we see in later handbags.
> 
> In that same vein, I picked up a great little hidden kiss lock bag recently for under $35.00 on eBay. It's very small - approx. 8" L x 5" H x 2" D.  Now I need to find out a style number and style name.  Someone mentioned that you have one just like it?  I thought it was a convertible clutch as the single spaghetti strap is removable (brass dog leash snap) but I'm told that is not correct.  I've attached some photos of it from the eBay listing.  I've cleaned it and conditioned it and the marks on the kisslock came out, thank goodness.  It's totally useless but I just love it. Any info will be most appreciated.



I think I can just BARELY make out a vertical row of stitching dividing the underflap pocket into two unequal halves? It's important to show unusual details like that in your photos, or mention it in your description.

If so it's probably a Shoulder Purse, and we authenticated one less than a week ago.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-363.html#post27103339


----------



## JOODLZ

Cameochi said:


> In that same vein, I picked up a great little hidden kiss lock bag recently for under $35.00 on eBay. It's very small - approx. 8" L x 5" H x 2" D.  Now I need to find out a style number and style name.  Someone mentioned that you have one just like it?  I thought it was a convertible clutch as the single spaghetti strap is removable (brass dog leash snap) but I'm told that is not correct.  I've attached some photos of it from the eBay listing.  I've cleaned it and conditioned it and the marks on the kisslock came out, thank goodness.  It's totally useless but I just love it. Any info will be most appreciated.



TWINS...I bought mine at GW way back in 2005 for $5.99! Yeah, pretty much useless based on size...but I love mine nonetheless!



Hyacinth said:


> I think I can just BARELY make out a vertical row of stitching dividing the underflap pocket into two unequal halves? It's important to show unusual details like that in your photos, or mention it in your description.
> 
> If so it's probably a Shoulder Purse, and we authenticated one less than a week ago.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-363.html#post27103339



You authenticated my Shoulder Purse back in 2012. Here's a shot showing the unequal pockets.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> I think I can just BARELY make out a vertical row of stitching dividing the underflap pocket into two unequal halves? It's important to show unusual details like that in your photos, or mention it in your description.
> 
> If so it's probably a Shoulder Purse, and we authenticated one less than a week ago.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-363.html#post27103339





Thanks, Hyacinth!  I don't get on very much these days due to a job that involves a bit of travel.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi,
Could someone please tell me the name of this bag? It's larger than the Bonnie Cashin I have, so I wasn't sure if it was a BC too.

TIA!


----------



## Kitts

Hello! I found the Waverly Cherry Mini Skinny at TJ Maxx today. It is the one that has the expandable side and small front pocket.

I was just curious if it was a FP or MFF item. It has a tag with F49235, but I think it could have be FP that was retagged for the outlet.

Does anyone know?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kitts said:


> Hello! I found the Waverly Cherry Mini Skinny at TJ Maxx today. It is the one that has the expandable side and small front pocket.
> 
> I was just curious if it was a FP or MFF item. It has a tag with F49235, but I think it could have be FP that was retagged for the outlet.
> 
> Does anyone know?  Thanks!


Although they do retag items, I'm pretty sure this was a MFF item. If you look at the inside plastic "made in" label, it has a dot on it that indicates it's MFF.


----------



## Kj_44

Hi,


I was wondering whether someone could please help me ID this bag? I bought it a couple of years ago from a factory outlet, and can't for the life of me remember what it's called!

TIA


----------



## Zuggy

Kj_44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was wondering whether someone could please help me ID this bag? I bought it a couple of years ago from a factory outlet, and can't for the life of me remember what it's called!
> 
> TIA


That bag looks like this

http://coachforyoublogshop.blogspot.com/

Scroll about 1/2 way down the page till you get to MADISON SHANTUNG CHAINLINK TOP HANDLE POUCH SILVER.

{I have NO affiliation whatsoever with that website I simply found it via a Google search}


----------



## Kj_44

Zuggy said:


> That bag looks like this
> 
> http://coachforyoublogshop.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scroll about 1/2 way down the page till you get to MADISON SHANTUNG CHAINLINK TOP HANDLE POUCH SILVER.
> 
> {I have NO affiliation whatsoever with that website I simply found it via a Google search}




Thanks for the speedy response, you're a star!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please tell me the name of this bag? It's larger than the Bonnie Cashin I have, so I wasn't sure if it was a BC too.
> 
> TIA!


We need measurements in order to ID any bag that has a unique serial number. By the shape it looks like it might be a slim satchel standard #9430 if the measurements are around 13 x 9 x 3. It was made after Bonnie Cashin left Coach, in the late 70s or 80s.


----------



## Kitts

BeenBurned said:


> Although they do retag items, I'm pretty sure this was a MFF item. If you look at the inside plastic "made in" label, it has a dot on it that indicates it's MFF.




Thank you! It does have a white dot next to the Made in China. Since it was MFF I probably could have gotten a better deal at the outlet but I think they are long gone (paid $24.99, Coach tag says $49). I'm just happy to find a new since I love the pattern.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

whateve said:


> We need measurements in order to ID any bag that has a unique serial number. By the shape it looks like it might be a slim satchel standard #9430 if the measurements are around 13 x 9 x 3. It was made after Bonnie Cashin left Coach, in the late 70s or 80s.


Yes those are the dimensions of the bag. I'm sorry, I didn't think to list them. So this is a slim satchel standard #9430, made in the late '70s or 80's?
TIA!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Yes those are the dimensions of the bag. I'm sorry, I didn't think to list them. So this is a slim satchel standard #9430, made in the late '70s or 80's?
> TIA!


yes it is. You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Do you have a style number/name for this slim duffle that I found on my trip? It has a NYC creed, not glued-in. It's about 10 1/2 inches tall at the center, about 10 1/2 inches wide, and has an oval bottom that is about 4 1/2 inches deep. The strap is 42 inches long. It has no grommets on the holes, and the buckles are solid brass. There is a top zipper and one slip pocket inside. It's my new favorite bag! I love the slim shape.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you have a style number/name for this slim duffle that I found on my trip? It has a NYC creed, not glued-in. It's about 10 1/2 inches tall at the center, about 10 1/2 inches wide, and has an oval bottom that is about 4 1/2 inches deep. The strap is 42 inches long. It has no grommets on the holes, and the buckles are solid brass. There is a top zipper and one slip pocket inside. It's my new favorite bag! I love the slim shape.



It looks like a 9730 Shoulder Sac


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a 9730 Shoulder Sac


Thank you! I had that picture in my files but totally missed it!


----------



## Nanobug

Hello!

I am new to this forum and I was hoping that someone could help me ID a Coach purse. It is the purse on the left in the pictures. Thank you very much!


----------



## whateve

Nanobug said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this forum and I was hoping that someone could help me ID a Coach purse. It is the purse on the left in the pictures. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702511
> View attachment 2702512


I believe it is a Julia op art top handle 44073 from 2010.


----------



## queenanne

Hi!! Can anyone help me ID this bag? I would like to know the name of it.... Is it a Madison?


----------



## Nanobug

whateve said:


> I believe it is a Julia op art top handle 44073 from 2010.




Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## whateve

queenanne said:


> Hi!! Can anyone help me ID this bag? I would like to know the name of it.... Is it a Madison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702625


It's not a Madison. It's a Bleecker Cooper. There is a clubhouse for these here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/bleeker-cooper-satchel-and-riley-clubhouse-848601.html


----------



## whateve

Nanobug said:


> Thank you very much for your help!


You're welcome!


----------



## queenanne

whateve said:


> It's not a Madison. It's a Bleecker Cooper. There is a clubhouse for these here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/bleeker-cooper-satchel-and-riley-clubhouse-848601.html




Oh wonderful!! That was fast! Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

queenanne said:


> Oh wonderful!! That was fast! Thank you so much.


You're welcome!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Hi all!  I just have a question about the colors of the Hampton Lindsay.  Does anyone here know if they came in both green AND grey?  I see some listed on ebay as mineral or sage green and some listed as grey, but to me the grey ones look a little green.

I didn't want to start a new thread just for this question and didn't think I could find it so easily in a search.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tannedsilk

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi all!  I just have a question about the colors of the Hampton Lindsay.  Does anyone here know if they came in both green AND grey?  I see some listed on ebay as mineral or sage green and some listed as grey, but to me the grey ones look a little green.
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread just for this question and didn't think I could find it so easily in a search.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes there was Grey AND Mineral (light grey) hth


----------



## Bayou Minou

tannedsilk said:


> Yes there was Grey AND Mineral (light grey) hth



Thanks!!!!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
Could someone please tell me which store the "W" at the end of this  style number corresponds to?  I have a Madison Leather Audrey 14316W. I  have attached photos of the bag and Creed.

TIA!   

~~~~~~~~~~
I don't know what the W stands for, try posting in this thread to see if anyone knows, good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-...me-355205.html


----------



## ozmodiar

tannedsilk said:


> Yes there was Grey AND Mineral (light grey) hth




Mineral is pale green in the Lindsay.


----------



## Bayou Minou

ozmodiar said:


> Mineral is pale green in the Lindsay.



Thank you!  I'm still trying to figure out the greens.  I purchased one from another auction site that labeled it as olive green.  Anxiously waiting for it to see how that color is.  Very hard to tell in the photos.


----------



## christinag

Need help with the identity of this NYC era pouch/wristlet...man bag?
I have never seen one like this before. Initially I thought it was some sort of older COACH knockoff because there was no creed inside, but when I got it home realized it had a zip pocket on the outside - lo and behold, the creed was in there. (doh!!)

Details:
Approx. 11" l x 7" h x 2" deep.
Zip top close with long wristlet type pull.
No pockets inside.
Exterior full width zip pocket with creed inside: MADE IN NEW YORK CITY, U.S.A.
#134-8317

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Need help with the identity of this NYC era pouch/wristlet...man bag?
> I have never seen one like this before. Initially I thought it was some sort of older COACH knockoff because there was no creed inside, but when I got it home realized it had a zip pocket on the outside - lo and behold, the creed was in there. (doh!!)
> 
> Details:
> Approx. 11" l x 7" h x 2" deep.
> Zip top close with long wristlet type pull.
> No pockets inside.
> Exterior full width zip pocket with creed inside: MADE IN NEW YORK CITY, U.S.A.
> #134-8317
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It looks like a standard clutch #5140. It was $66 in 1983. According to the ad, men favor the small clutch over this standard size! I saw a few of these in an antique store for $150 each.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> It looks like a standard clutch #5140. It was $66 in 1983. According to the ad, men favor the small clutch over this standard size! I saw a few of these in an antique store for $150 each.



Thanks so much whateve!
Gee.. wonder if my man would carry either? Probably NOT


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thanks so much whateve!
> Gee.. wonder if my man would carry either? Probably NOT


You're welcome! My man wouldn't carry it! I think it is cute when he holds my purse for me though.


----------



## tannedsilk

ozmodiar said:


> Mineral is pale green in the Lindsay.



It's green? I stand corrected


----------



## ozmodiar

Bayou Minou said:


> Thank you!  I'm still trying to figure out the greens.  I purchased one from another auction site that labeled it as olive green.  Anxiously waiting for it to see how that color is.  Very hard to tell in the photos.




There wasn't an olive green in the Lindsay, maybe it's the gray. 

Besides mineral and gray, the other colors in the leather style were teal, espresso, petrol (slate blue), putty, and winter white.


----------



## Bayou Minou

ozmodiar said:


> There wasn't an olive green in the Lindsay, maybe it's the gray.
> 
> Besides mineral and gray, the other colors in the leather style were teal, espresso, petrol (slate blue), putty, and winter white.



Well at least teal, espresso and white are obvious in the pictures!

I keep thinking I need to do a blog or website completely dedicated to cataloging handbag styles and colors.

Thanks a bunch, this really does help!


----------



## whateve

Just curious, what do you think of this? That strap seems too short and the way it is attached looks like an afterthought.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...AG-/281404197104?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I was wondering if anyone knew the name or style number of this. I'm hoping to track one down. TIA.


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2709180
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew the name or style number of this. I'm hoping to track one down. TIA.


It's a Bleecker leather tooled floral large duffle from around 2007/2008. I'm still looking for a style number.


----------



## jenn805

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2709180
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew the name or style number of this. I'm hoping to track one down. TIA.



I think style number is 11786


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Thank you both so much.


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Thank you both so much.


You're welcome! I'd love to see it if you find one.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Just curious, what do you think of this? That strap seems too short and the way it is attached looks like an afterthought.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...AG-/281404197104?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


I think you're right on both counts. The eyelets look too shiny to be original to the bag. It could be the angle that makes the strap look short, but its damaged anyway. Can't believe the price!


----------



## christinag

Can someone help me with the name/model of this earlier US made briefcase? It has an integral strap, I'm not familiar with the style at all.

(Color is black, my color balance was off from shooting outdoors)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## christinag

christinag said:


> Can someone help me with the name/model of this earlier US made briefcase? It has an integral strap, I'm not familiar with the style at all.
> 
> (Color is black, my color balance was off from shooting outdoors)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Err CORRECTION! strap is buckle on not integral.. I was trying to make a distinction between this strap type & the more familiar-to-me lobster clip type straps, but the wrong word came out LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> Can someone help me with the name/model of this earlier US made briefcase? It has an integral strap, I'm not familiar with the style at all.
> 
> (Color is black, my color balance was off from shooting outdoors)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's a Metropolitan Brief, style 5180, probably from around 1989 thru maybe 1993. Here's the Holiday 1991 catalog page:


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,


I am hoping someone can help me to correctly identify a bag I purchased earlier this evening.  

 I think it's a Broadway Satchel, style 9891 but would like someone with more knowledge to check it.  Here is the link to the listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8fad7e80

As always, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> I think you're right on both counts. The eyelets look too shiny to be original to the bag. It could be the angle that makes the strap look short, but its damaged anyway. Can't believe the price!


That listing has been removed by the seller due to an error in the listing.  I thought that bag looked very strange - as though someone had holes punched and eyelets added to it.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me to correctly identify a bag I purchased earlier this evening.
> 
> I think it's a Broadway Satchel, style 9891 but would like someone with more knowledge to check it.  Here is the link to the listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8fad7e80
> 
> As always, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


 I was wondering if anyone was going to get this one. The price was very reasonable. It took all my willpower to resist. Mainly I didn't want to have to deal with finding a strap for it. It is a  Broadway Satchel Spectator #6891 from the late 80s/early 90s. Congratulations!



Cameochi said:


> That listing has been removed by the seller due to an error in the listing.  I thought that bag looked very strange - as though someone had holes punched and eyelets added to it.


It was relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...=100011&prg=10283&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=281404197104


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to get this one. The price was very reasonable. It took all my willpower to resist. Mainly I didn't want to have to deal with finding a strap for it. It is a  Broadway Satchel Spectator #6891 from the late 80s/early 90s. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> It was relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...=100011&prg=10283&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=281404197104




I don't see the side snaps that hold the zipper down.


----------



## Two.time.bags

noshoepolish said:


> I don't see the side snaps that hold the zipper down.


I can. In pics  2, 3 & 8.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to get this one. The price was very reasonable. It took all my willpower to resist. Mainly I didn't want to have to deal with finding a strap for it. It is a  Broadway Satchel Spectator #6891 from the late 80s/early 90s. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> It was relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...=100011&prg=10283&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=281404197104




Thanks, Whateve! I knew it was one or the other.  I have two straps that could work with it because I am beyond redemption.  I purchased a double faced clutch with a nice tan strap and then I bought a Hudson that is the same color green as the Broadway bag so I can mix and match.  Even if I decide to buy a strap, I can get one new for under $30.00 with correct hardware but I probably won't bother.


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Metropolitan Brief, style 5180, probably from around 1989 thru maybe 1993. Here's the Holiday 1991 catalog page:



Thanks so much Hyacinth, I was just drawing a blank -- COACH mentalpause!!!


----------



## azsun

Hello ladies....

I won an auction for a vintage Coach bag.  I had already had the bag authenticated here, so knew it was genuine.

After doing some research on the serial number (which is) A5C-9954, I believe the 9954 is the style number for the Prairie bag.  I can't seem to find anything on the A5C?  Was this a bag produced in 1995?

Any info you can give me on the A5C,  I would appreciate.  Also...am I correct in thinking the 9954 is the Prairie bag?

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Hyacinth

azsun said:


> Hello ladies....
> 
> I won an auction for a vintage Coach bag.  I had already had the bag authenticated here, so knew it was genuine.
> 
> After doing some research on the serial number (which is) A5C-9954, I believe the 9954 is the style number for the Prairie bag.  I can't seem to find anything on the A5C?  Was this a bag produced in 1995?
> 
> Any info you can give me on the A5C,  I would appreciate.  Also...am I correct in thinking the 9954 is the Prairie bag?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.



The six Salearea Guides include that information, check the ones on Creeds and on Serial numbers for information on "translating" Coach's factory codes. And yes, it's a Prairie Bag from 1995. "A" is the month code for January, and "C" is the plant code for one of the US plants.

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## azsun

Hyacinth said:


> The six Salearea Guides include that information, check the ones on Creeds and on Serial numbers for information on "translating" Coach's factory codes. And yes, it's a Prairie Bag from 1995. "A" is the month code for January, and "C" is the plant code for one of the US plants.
> 
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg




I bookmarked that...thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

I just saw an older FP bag at the outlet and left it there and now it's haunting me. Of course, silly me didn't think of writing the item #. I think it's a harper although I don't remember seeing that it had the front flap. It was blue and it had a vertical stripe on the middle. I believe the stripe was python or croco. I think I remember that it was on FOS. Do you know the name or style #?


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is the correct name and style no for this bag, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is the correct name and style no for this bag, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's a classic pouch #9170, claimed to be the original Coach style. This picture is posted in the archives. In 1986, the name was changed to the classic shoulder bag, and the ad claimed that it was the original Coach bag and that it was introduced over 15 years earlier. For some reason, they forgot about all the Bonnie Cashin bags from the 60s.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's a classic pouch #9170, claimed to be the original Coach style. This picture is posted in the archives. In 1986, the name was changed to the classic shoulder bag, and the ad claimed that it was the original Coach bag and that it was introduced over 15 years earlier. For some reason, they forgot about all the Bonnie Cashin bags from the 60s.


Thanks Whateve. That's what I was hoping it was. It is strange how they refer to it as the 'original Coach' unless they mean 'after BC left Coach'.

Anyway I'm happy. Another burgundy NYC bag!


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Does anybody know what is this bag?
http://www.rubylane.com/item/1011563-MI4AG5/Coach-Rambler-Legacy-Leather-Shoulder-Bag


----------



## emarotto

Hey all- 
I'm new here so I hope I am posting this in the correct place. 
I'm purging my closets for an upcoming move and I'm thinking of selling some of my collection. I've been successful in finding info on most, but I can't seem to find much on this basket bag. I def bought it before October 2007, but I can't find much else. 
Serial no M0668-10759. Every time I find one similar it doesn't have the leather strap across the top, it's a shiny silver/white. This one has brown leather all around, including the top strap that fastens it's shut.
Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## whateve

emarotto said:


> Hey all-
> I'm new here so I hope I am posting this in the correct place.
> I'm purging my closets for an upcoming move and I'm thinking of selling some of my collection. I've been successful in finding info on most, but I can't seem to find much on this basket bag. I def bought it before October 2007, but I can't find much else.
> Serial no M0668-10759. Every time I find one similar it doesn't have the leather strap across the top, it's a shiny silver/white. This one has brown leather all around, including the top strap that fastens it's shut.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


You probably can't find much about it because there probably weren't many of them made. I have a 2007 catalog with the picture but no information about it. In my catalog there is a similar one without the hangtags that is called Limited Edition Jasmine Straw Basket. I've found one reference to your bag that called it a Lily Straw Beach Bag, and another that called it a Hampton's Lily Straw Basket Tote and claimed that only 500 of them were made. An article about the Coach archives called it Straw Lily Hangtag Basket. Your bag was made in December 2006. There was a later version that had metallic leather trim; I think it came out last year.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. That's what I was hoping it was. It is strange how they refer to it as the 'original Coach' unless they mean 'after BC left Coach'.
> 
> Anyway I'm happy. Another burgundy NYC bag!


You're welcome. Congratulations! Calling this the "original Coach bag" is one of the reasons I don't trust everything we hear from the Coach archives.


----------



## Bayou Minou

azsun said:


> Hello ladies....
> 
> I won an auction for a vintage Coach bag.  I had already had the bag authenticated here, so knew it was genuine.
> 
> After doing some research on the serial number (which is) A5C-9954, I believe the 9954 is the style number for the Prairie bag.  I can't seem to find anything on the A5C?  Was this a bag produced in 1995?
> 
> Any info you can give me on the A5C,  I would appreciate.  Also...am I correct in thinking the 9954 is the Prairie bag?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.



Sorry, off topic, but I just wanted to pop in and say Hi! from one Cajun to another!  Love the Rodrigue!


----------



## Hyacinth

Vicieux Rose said:


> Does anybody know what is this bag?
> http://www.rubylane.com/item/1011563-MI4AG5/Coach-Rambler-Legacy-Leather-Shoulder-Bag



It's not a Rambler Legacy, it's a Lenox Bag style 9918 from 1993 and it looks genuine.


----------



## Hyacinth

emarotto said:


> Hey all-
> I'm new here so I hope I am posting this in the correct place.
> I'm purging my closets for an upcoming move and I'm thinking of selling some of my collection. I've been successful in finding info on most, but I can't seem to find much on this basket bag. I def bought it before October 2007, but I can't find much else.
> Serial no M0668-10759. Every time I find one similar it doesn't have the leather strap across the top, it's a shiny silver/white. This one has brown leather all around, including the top strap that fastens it's shut.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!





whateve said:


> You probably can't find much about it because there probably weren't many of them made. I have a 2007 catalog with the picture but no information about it. In my catalog there is a similar one without the hangtags that is called Limited Edition Jasmine Straw Basket. I've found one reference to your bag that called it a Lily Straw Beach Bag, and another that called it a Hampton's Lily Straw Basket Tote and claimed that only 500 of them were made. An article about the Coach archives called it Straw Lily Hangtag Basket. Your bag was made in December 2006. There was a later version that had metallic leather trim; I think it came out last year.



I found it in the February 2007 catalog - Limited Edition Lily Straw Basket, original retail $698, 24x14x11, available April select stores. Here's their website photo:
ETA - below are the other Large Straw Baskets


----------



## emarotto

whateve said:


> You probably can't find much about it because there probably weren't many of them made. I have a 2007 catalog with the picture but no information about it. In my catalog there is a similar one without the hangtags that is called Limited Edition Jasmine Straw Basket. I've found one reference to your bag that called it a Lily Straw Beach Bag, and another that called it a Hampton's Lily Straw Basket Tote and claimed that only 500 of them were made. An article about the Coach archives called it Straw Lily Hangtag Basket. Your bag was made in December 2006. There was a later version that had metallic leather trim; I think it came out last year.


Thanks! I've seen the one without the tags, too. 
Much appreciated


----------



## emarotto

Hyacinth said:


> I found it in the February 2007 catalog - Limited Edition Lily Straw Basket, original retail $698, 24x14x11, available April select stores. Here's their website photo:
> ETA - below are the other Large Straw Baskets


Wowzer! Thanks so much! I'll list it on eBay and cross my fingers now that I have the retail info! 
This forum doesn't mess around


----------



## Caspin22

Does anyone know the style number or official name of this wallet?  I'm guessing it's something like Julia Slim Zip and the color is really close to Fawn baby Sage, with python embossed accents. There's a slip pocket across the front and the standard slim zip layout inside. Thanks!


----------



## Cameochi

I purchased this bag quite recently.  It is made in NYC and authenticity is not in question.  It is the same size and constructed exactly like a normal leather Slim Tote but this bag is a very low nap suede. It is very different from the split hide suede we see in the Berkeleys.  I've attached a couple of photos of it so you can see the color and texture.  Does anyone know the correct style number for it, the correct style name and the actual color name?  It is not putty so maybe parchment or ivory, or bone? 

As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## icorrick

does anyone know what bag this is? Collection or anything...


----------



## whateve

icorrick said:


> View attachment 2719573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know what bag this is? Collection or anything...


It's a Hampton's Weekend Leather Perforated Tote. I think they might have made more than one size. The medium was 19391.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I purchased this bag quite recently.  It is made in NYC and authenticity is not in question.  It is the same size and constructed exactly like a normal leather Slim Tote but this bag is a very low nap suede. It is very different from the split hide suede we see in the Berkeleys.  I've attached a couple of photos of it so you can see the color and texture.  Does anyone know the correct style number for it, the correct style name and the actual color name?  It is not putty so maybe parchment or ivory, or bone?
> 
> As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.


Is the interior smooth leather?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Is the interior smooth leather?


Hi Whateve, the interior is also suede.  The only smooth leather is on the inside pocket.  I cataloged it as 9546 but that is for smooth leather so guessing that it would have a different style number.  None of my catalogs go far enough back for me to identify it.


EDIT:  I've attached a photo of the interior as it has a creed but no serial number of any kind.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hi Whateve, the interior is also suede.  The only smooth leather is on the inside pocket.  I cataloged it as 9546 but that is for smooth leather so guessing that it would have a different style number.  None of my catalogs go far enough back for me to identify it.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I've attached a photo of the interior as it has a creed but no serial number of any kind.


See, that's what worries me. Every vintage suede bag I've had is suede on the outside and smooth leather on the inside, just like the Berkeleys. It's as if they just used the inside on the outside and vice versa. I accidentally got a suede-like texture on my slim tote when I sanded it.

ETA: Interesting, mine doesn't have a bottom center seam.


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Hyacinth said:


> It's not a Rambler Legacy, it's a Lenox Bag style 9918 from 1993 and it looks genuine.


Thanks hyacinth!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> See, that's what worries me. Every vintage suede bag I've had is suede on the outside and smooth leather on the inside, just like the Berkeleys. It's as if they just used the inside on the outside and vice versa. I accidentally got a suede-like texture on my slim tote when I sanded it.
> 
> ETA: Interesting, mine doesn't have a bottom center seam.


That bag is a conundrum for sure.  I've looked all over it and there's no question that is it supposed to be suede.  What they do to create this kind of suede is almost exactly what you did with your tote.  They actually use special brushes to get a nap on the leather.

  I've always had what is called split hide suede like the Berkeleys, suede patches on saddles and jodphurs, etc. This is the first time I've ever encountered this type of suede and I am not sure I want to deal with it again.  It has been quite a journey to say the least.  It is very delicate compared to regular suede and I would never carry it if there was even a remote chance of rain.  

I darn near messed it up due to the funky way they attached the zipper extension.  Thank goodness Two.time has a bag with the same paper clip type and it's original.  

For folks who have no idea what the heck I'm talking about, I've attached a photo of the top of the bag so they can see how it's supposed to look.  Hidden under the leather loop on the tab is a rectangular bent wire that allows the tab to be removed if needed.  Mine was on backwards so looked rally weird!

 I am going to leave it cataloged under the normal style number and call the color ivory.  I think that's as close to an ID as we're going to get.  These things tend to pop up in threes so maybe we'll find out more if that happens.  Thanks for the information, Whateve.  You are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
This is the Creed patch for a bag that was identified as a Coach Slim Satchel #9430. I am a little confused because the number on the Creed shows 8730 as the last numbers, which I thought was the style number.
Could someone please clarify this for me?
TIA!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi!
> This is the Creed patch for a bag that was identified as a Coach Slim Satchel #9430. I am a little confused because the number on the Creed shows 8730 as the last numbers, which I thought was the style number.
> Could someone please clarify this for me?
> TIA!


Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers that don't correspond to the style number. If you see a creed that is all numeric, the bag was made before 1994 and the numbers don't mean anything. There should have been only one bag made with that number. In the old days, you could register your bag's number with Coach.

For more information read the Salearea guides: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

whateve said:


> Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers that don't correspond to the style number. If you see a creed that is all numeric, the bag was made before 1994 and the numbers don't mean anything. There should have been only one bag made with that number. In the old days, you could register your bag's number with Coach.
> 
> For more information read the Salearea guides: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


Thank you whateve, much appreciated! I do remember reading something about that in the guide, which is so helpful. I was pretty sure it was okay having been verified on this site...and I wasn't questioning the authenticity, I just got confused with the numbers!  :shame:
Thank you!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Thank you whateve, much appreciated! I do remember reading something about that in the guide, which is so helpful. I was pretty sure it was okay having been verified on this site...and I wasn't questioning the authenticity, I just got confused with the numbers!  :shame:
> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## JOODLZ

Hyacinth said:


> I found it in the February 2007 catalog - Limited Edition Lily Straw Basket, original retail $698, 24x14x11, available April select stores. Here's their website photo:
> ETA - below are the other Large Straw Baskets



OMG...this bag has my heart fluttering! You'll be the first to know if I find one at GW...after I wake up from fainting  The hunt is on...LOL!


----------



## Two.time.bags

JOODLZ said:


> OMG...this bag has my heart fluttering! You'll be the first to know if I find one at GW...after I wake up from fainting  The hunt is on...LOL!


Better sit down for the price on this one then!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-H...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259392138c


----------



## noshoepolish

Two.time.bags said:


> Better sit down for the price on this one then!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-H...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259392138c




That is a newer release.  The original has natural Vachetta.


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Can someone tell me what season this colour of the borough bag is from? I'm dying for this colour, the image is on the website now but it appears to have got mixed up with the Alpine Green and  I can't actually see this colour for sale...


----------



## tannedsilk

Code:
	

[CODE]

[/CODE]





*k.a.t.e* said:


> Can someone tell me what season this colour of the borough bag is from? I'm dying for this colour, the image is on the website now but it appears to have got mixed up with the Alpine Green and  I can't actually see this colour for sale...



It's Oxblood from last year, this years version has tan edgepaint.


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

tannedsilk said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> It's Oxblood from last year, this years version has tan edgepaint.



Thanks! Is there any chance an outlet would have it or did it never make it to the outlet?


----------



## umadam

Hi, I am new here and am in need of a lot of help. I have been a collecting vintage coach recently until a friend of mine informed me a few that I have bought we fake! I had no idea that vintage coach bags were being counterfeited until now. The leather is real and craftsmanship was up to par. I have recently bought about 10bags and am unsure about them all now please help   here is the first... It's a British tan  leather tote bag with a zip top. It measures 17" wide /14" high/5" deep. It has a double handle that drops 13" and it came with an attached lobster clasp single strap that measures 35" long. The extra strap was strange to me but I got it from the thrift and figured someone just added it. The serial number is #025-6843 .Coach leatherware made in the united states. I can't figure out how to post pics yet. TIA


----------



## Two.time.bags

umadam said:


> Hi, I am new here and am in need of a lot of help. I have been a collecting vintage coach recently until a friend of mine informed me a few that I have bought we fake! I had no idea that vintage coach bags were being counterfeited until now. The leather is real and craftsmanship was up to par. I have recently bought about 10bags and am unsure about them all now please help   here is the first... It's a British tan  leather tote bag with a zip top. It measures 17" wide /14" high/5" deep. It has a double handle that drops 13" and it came with an attached lobster clasp single strap that measures 35" long. The extra strap was strange to me but I got it from the thrift and figured someone just added it. The serial number is #025-6843 .Coach leatherware made in the united states. I can't figure out how to post pics yet. TIA


You need to post in the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-429.html

To post pics "go advanced" and "manage attachments" make sure your photos are the right size or they won't upload.


----------



## JOODLZ

Two.time.bags said:


> Better sit down for the price on this one then!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-H...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259392138c



Holy c**p Batman! Beautiful...but way outta my budget 



noshoepolish said:


> That is a newer release.  The original has natural Vachetta.



Wonder what the vachetta versions costs LOL!


----------



## noshoepolish

JOODLZ said:


> Holy c**p Batman! Beautiful...but way outta my budget
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what the vachetta versions costs LOL!




They sell around $450-500 used on eBay.  I have it in a saved search.


----------



## tannedsilk

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Thanks! Is there any chance an outlet would have it or did it never make it to the outlet?



Some made it to the outlet earlier this year in limited no's.  There are some currently at the outlets but they are the white ones.  If there are any left, and I believe there are as they were shipped back to the warehouse from the boutique, they will end up at the outlet or FOS depending on how many are available. When will that be...no one knows.


----------



## shannonmarie

Hi!  Can someone id this bag for me?

It is wet in the pictures from a bath so it is darker than normal probably a chocolate or dark brown color.  The strap is wide and then gets thinner at the buckle, bottom of bag has seam in the middle.  Metal Coach plaque on the inside.  Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

shannonmarie said:


> Hi!  Can someone id this bag for me?
> 
> It is wet in the pictures from a bath so it is darker than normal probably a chocolate or dark brown color.  The strap is wide and then gets thinner at the buckle, bottom of bag has seam in the middle.  Metal Coach plaque on the inside.  Thanks!!



If it measures 10 inches wide by about 8 inches high it's a Classic Shoulder Bag although when this one was made it might have just been called a Classic Pouch, style 9170. I think Coach changed the name some time around the late 1970s. Here's the 1976 catalog picture


----------



## shannonmarie

Hyacinth said:


> If it measures 10 inches wide by about 8 inches high it's a Classic Shoulder Bag although when this one was made it might have just been called a Classic Pouch, style 9170. I think Coach changed the name some time around the late 1970s. Here's the 1976 catalog picture



Yes that is what it measures. Did they use the metal tab into the 70's? I read something about they were used in the 60's but I know a lot of the stuff written about creed's online is not always correct.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

shannonmarie said:


> Yes that is what it measures. Did they use the metal tab into the 70's? I read something about they were used in the 60's but I know a lot of the stuff written about creed's online is not always correct.  Thank you for your help.



Dates for early and vintage Coach bags aren't exact since there's really no way to know the exact date a bag was made or even sold unless the owner still has the original store receipt. But tPF member SacsMagnifiques1941 has written an excellent Ebay Guide on those early plaques, creeds and serial numbers - she dates the metal Coach plaques as 1960s to early 1970s:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vintage-Coach-Hang-tags-and-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html


----------



## jenn805

Is this a maggie?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenn805 said:


> Is this a maggie?
> 
> View attachment 2727346


Very pretty! Yes, It looks like a Maggie to me!


----------



## jenn805

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty! Yes, It looks like a Maggie to me!



Thank you,  I have been watching this one


----------



## shannonmarie

Hyacinth said:


> Dates for early and vintage Coach bags aren't exact since there's really no way to know the exact date a bag was made or even sold unless the owner still has the original store receipt. But tPF member SacsMagnifiques1941 has written an excellent Ebay Guide on those early plaques, creeds and serial numbers - she dates the metal Coach plaques as 1960s to early 1970s:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vintage-Coach-Hang-tags-and-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html



Thank you I will take a look at it.


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-B...ce-/141383198195?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

I should know what this is. It looks familiar. It looks like a larger version of the Minetta zip.


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> Is this a maggie?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727346




This is a Mia Maggie, the original version. Maggie was later morphed into the Madison line. This one is gorgeous!  I have a little Mia convertible bag with the same carriage hang tag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-B...ce-/141383198195?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> I should know what this is. It looks familiar. It looks like a larger version of the Minetta zip.



It's a Gallery Bag style 4028 from the Lightweight line, made in 1991 or 1992.


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> This is a Mia Maggie, the original version. Maggie was later morphed into the Madison line. This one is gorgeous!  I have a little Mia convertible bag with the same carriage hang tag.



Thank you


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Gallery Bag style 4028 from the Lightweight line, made in 1991 or 1992.


Thank you! That one was missing from my files.


----------



## christinag

Found this weekend -- I've seen this earlier Coach style many times before - but have no idea what the actual style name or number is, assistance with ID would be much appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Found this weekend -- I've seen this earlier Coach style many times before - but have no idea what the actual style name or number is, assistance with ID would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much!


You didn't give measurements but it looks like a Lindsay bag 9888 from the early 90s, if it is around 9 x 8 3/4 x 2 1/2.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> You didn't give measurements but it looks like a Lindsay bag 9888 from the early 90s, if it is around 9 x 8 3/4 x 2 1/2.



Oh no sorry about that, posted while half asleep, left off the details I usually would include, doh.
Those measurements are a match - so she is a Lindsay.
Thanks so much, WhatEve


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Oh no sorry about that, posted while half asleep, left off the details I usually would include, doh.
> Those measurements are a match - so she is a Lindsay.
> Thanks so much, WhatEve


You're welcome!


----------



## Cameochi

Good evening everyone,
I am hoping someone can ID the style number and name for this bag.  The dimensions are 11" x 8" x 3" and the creed is 1588-326, made in the United States. As you can see, it looks sort of like two bags combined into one and the carrying strap is set between the two main sections.  The inside of the zippered section has an open pocket inside. It's an interesting bag and I've searched but cannot find another like it nor can I find it in my catalogs.  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I am hoping someone can ID the style number and name for this bag.  The dimensions are 11" x 8" x 3" and the creed is 1588-326, made in the United States. As you can see, it looks sort of like two bags combined into one and the carrying strap is set between the two main sections.  The inside of the zippered section has an open pocket inside. It's an interesting bag and I've searched but cannot find another like it nor can I find it in my catalogs.  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.


That's interesting! It's like a cross between a basic bag and a twin clutch. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> That's interesting! It's like a cross between a basic bag and a twin clutch. I've never seen anything like it.


Thanks, Whateve.  Me either!  It's a bit like a Taft but definitely not a Taft.  I guess I will check around again later and see if I can find anything out about it.


I just posted some photos of the suede slim tote on the Photos and Chat thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I am hoping someone can ID the style number and name for this bag.  The dimensions are 11" x 8" x 3" and the creed is 1588-326, made in the United States. As you can see, it looks sort of like two bags combined into one and the carrying strap is set between the two main sections.  The inside of the zippered section has an open pocket inside. It's an interesting bag and I've searched but cannot find another like it nor can I find it in my catalogs.  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.



Can you post a photo of the actual creed and serial number? I can't find anything on it but it helps to see the creed and number so I can narrow down the time period.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Can you post a photo of the actual creed and serial number? I can't find anything on it but it helps to see the creed and number so I can narrow down the time period.



Here are two photos of the actual creed.  I sharpened it so it can be read as the original is hard to see clearly.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here are two photos of the actual creed.  I sharpened it so it can be read as the original is hard to see clearly.



Darn, I still can't find it. Maybe if *Tetondeb* checks this thread she might be able to ID it.

It reminds me of the Twin Clutch #9380 too but that style was discontinued some time around 1987 while the creed wording and serial number on this one point to it being from some time between around 1990 and 1993. I've checked my digital and paper catalogs from 1989 to 1994 and can't find anything that matches, so it must have only been made for a short time. The creed looks ok but the bag itself is a mystery.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Darn, I still can't find it. Maybe if *Tetondeb* checks this thread she might be able to ID it.
> 
> It reminds me of the Twin Clutch #9380 too but that style was discontinued some time around 1987 while the creed wording and serial number on this one point to it being from some time between around 1990 and 1993. I've checked my digital and paper catalogs from 1989 to 1994 and can't find anything that matches, so it must have only been made for a short time. The creed looks ok but the bag itself is a mystery.


Thanks, for trying, Hyacinth.  I have an email in to Tetondeb on another item so maybe she will know what this one is too.  I wish there were catalogs available for the bags that probably started in the 60s and 70s.  I have a feeling this bag goes way back but was still in production when mine was made.


----------



## Cameochi

I've been at it again.  I just bought this very cool bag on eBay.  It is a Coach 4117.  I found references to all kinds of 411? bags but not this one.  Does anyone know the style name for the 4117?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Here is the link to the listing. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tan-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I've been at it again.  I just bought this very cool bag on eBay.  It is a Coach 4117.  I found references to all kinds of 411? bags but not this one.  Does anyone know the style name for the 4117?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Here is the link to the listing. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tan-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Pretty color! It's a Terrace bag from the Westend Lightweights collection.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, for trying, Hyacinth.  I have an email in to Tetondeb on another item so maybe she will know what this one is too.  I wish there were catalogs available for the bags that probably started in the 60s and 70s.  I have a feeling this bag goes way back but was still in production when mine was made.



The style definitely feels like a bag from the 70s or very early 80s, doesn't it? One possibility is that it's a re-release of a style from that time period that may have been made for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991. I have one catalog from that year with a few Retro styles but this isn't one of them. It might have been from a few months earlier or later than the Retro Collection 1991 catalog I have, but maybe Tetondeb might recognise it or the original.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Pretty color! It's a Terrace bag from the Westend Lightweights collection.


Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated!  I expected a lot of bids on it but only two which works well for me.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated!  I expected a lot of bids on it but only two which works well for me.


You're welcome! It's pretty rare. I've only seen it 3 times. I wonder if it is camel or yellow? Show pictures when you get it.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> You're welcome! It's pretty rare. I've only seen it 3 times. I wonder if it is camel or yellow? Show pictures when you get it.


Good Morning, Whateve.  The seller says "tan" so my guess is that it's actual camel.  I would have loved for it to be in mustard.  There is another one out on eBay in dark brown but three times what I paid for mine.  I love the design of the bag and I can hardly wait to get it.  I will post some photos when it arrives.

BTW I posted photos of the suede slim tote on the Vintage photos and chat thread last night.  That is one bag that will be kept safe in it's sleeper sack.


----------



## Cameochi

Since I am being a pest, I am hoping to find out a bit about this bag.  There is only one photo of it. Below are the dimensions, etc. and the photo. Vintage Lunch Box? 

Bag Height: *5 1/2"* 
                                                 Style: *Messenger & Cross Body* 
                                                 Bag Depth: *2 1/2"* 
                                                 Material: *Leather* 
                                                 Bag Length: *6 1/2"* 
                                                 Color: *Black*
                                                 Size: *Small*


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Since I am being a pest, I am hoping to find out a bit about this bag.  There is only one photo of it. Below are the dimensions, etc. and the photo. Vintage Lunch Box?
> 
> Bag Height: *5 1/2"*
> Style: *Messenger & Cross Body*
> Bag Depth: *2 1/2"*
> Material: *Leather*
> Bag Length: *6 1/2"*
> Color: *Black*
> Size: *Small*


It is my opinion that is probably fake. The style looks similar to a Hadley but as far as I know, none of the pre-1994 bags had the Coach imprint on the front, and none of them would have used the word "Leather" rather than "Leatherware." I don't think the word "Coach" is in the correct font.


----------



## jelly-baby

Hi.  I believe this is a Kristin Sage(?).  I have seen it on a preloved site and thinking of buying.  What was the original retail price and what is a decent second-hand price? Thanks.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It is my opinion that is probably fake. The style looks similar to a Hadley but as far as I know, none of the pre-1994 bags had the Coach imprint on the front, and none of them would have used the word "Leather" rather than "Leatherware." I don't think the word "Coach" is in the correct font.



Thanks, Whateve!  I went through all of the catalogs I have and couldn't find anything like it either - which is why I posted it here.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  I went through all of the catalogs I have and couldn't find anything like it either - which is why I posted it here.


You're welcome! Here is my Hadley. You can see the resemblance.


----------



## Zuggy

Cameochi said:


> I've been at it again.  I just bought this very cool bag on eBay.  It is a Coach 4117.  I found references to all kinds of 411? bags but not this one.  Does anyone know the style name for the 4117?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Here is the link to the listing. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tan-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!  That bag is AMAZING!  I've never seen anything like it.  Yes, please post additional photos once you receive it.  I can't wait to see it!  CONGRATS!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Since I am being a pest, I am hoping to find out a bit about this bag.  There is only one photo of it. Below are the dimensions, etc. and the photo. Vintage Lunch Box?
> 
> Bag Height: *5 1/2"*
> Style: *Messenger & Cross Body*
> Bag Depth: *2 1/2"*
> Material: *Leather*
> Bag Length: *6 1/2"*
> Color: *Black*
> Size: *Small*





whateve said:


> It is my opinion that is probably fake. The style looks similar to a Hadley but as far as I know, none of the pre-1994 bags had the Coach imprint on the front, and none of them would have used the word "Leather" rather than "Leatherware." I don't think the word "Coach" is in the correct font.



Definitely fake. Is this listed for sale on a site where fakes can be reported?


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> Since I am being a pest, I am hoping to find out a bit about this bag.  There is only one photo of it. Below are the dimensions, etc. and the photo. Vintage Lunch Box?
> 
> Bag Height: *5 1/2"*
> Style: *Messenger & Cross Body*
> Bag Depth: *2 1/2"*
> Material: *Leather*
> Bag Length: *6 1/2"*
> Color: *Black*
> Size: *Small*





Hyacinth said:


> Definitely fake. Is this listed for sale on a site where fakes can be reported?


Seller  4rldavis 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-COACH-HANDBAG-over-the-shoulder-/111445154803?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Seller  4rldavis
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-COACH-HANDBAG-over-the-shoulder-/111445154803?



Thanks, BB. Looks like it's gone at least temporarily. The seller should stick to postcards.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Seller  4rldavis
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-COACH-HANDBAG-over-the-shoulder-/111445154803?





Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, BB. Looks like it's gone at least temporarily. The seller should stick to postcards.


The gallery pictures are still showing in the completed listings but those were also removed!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...13.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xcoach&_nkw=coach&_sacat=0


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, BB. Looks like it's gone at least temporarily. The seller should stick to postcards.


Sorry to take so long to respond.  My job got in the way again.    I did not get a chance to report the bag but I do report them frequently.  The number of fakes has grown exponentially over the past year.  I am glad to hear that it's gone.  One day, I reported almost half of the bags claiming to be made in Italy.  Some were fakes and others deliberately misrepresented.  I love to find Coach bags that different and unusual but they must be authentic.  No fakes here and don't want any.  Thank you all for what you do.  We are very lucky to have you and your expertise here on TPF. 


On another note, I saw a fake bag the other day that was authenticated by a company that charges people to do so.  That makes things even harder for the honest sellers as they believe that company is telling them the truth.  Hyacinth, I know you are familiar with that company and you have stated in the past that they should authenticate Coach bags.  The one I saw (reported) was authenticated by those same people.  At this point, I think they authenticate whatever they get as long as the cash keeps rolling in.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cameochi said:


> On another note, *I saw a fake bag the other day that was authenticated by a company that charges people to do so.  *That makes things even harder for the honest sellers as they believe that company is telling them the truth.  Hyacinth, I know you are familiar with that company and you have stated in the past that they should authenticate Coach bags.  The one I saw (reported) was authenticated by those same people.  At this point, I think they authenticate whatever they get as long as the cash keeps rolling in.


May I ask what company it was? AFAIK, *****************, Authenticate4U and Caroldiva do Coach. I'm aware of many errors made by AF and CD. I haven't (yet) seen fakes deemed as authentic from A4U.


----------



## Cameochi

BeenBurned said:


> May I ask what company it was? AFAIK, *****************, Authenticate4U and Caroldiva do Coach. I'm aware of many errors made by AF and CD. I haven't (yet) seen fakes deemed as authentic from A4U.



I think it was Authenticate4U but could have been ******************. I just hate it when my job gets in the way of my Coach habit.    JMHO but those companies authenticate anything remotely looks like a Coach.  They don't care about authenticity.  They care about money.  I've not had the displeasure of seeing any by Caroldiva do Coach yet.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I think it was Authenticate4U but could have been ******************. I just hate it when my job gets in the way of my Coach habit.    JMHO but those companies authenticate anything remotely looks like a Coach.  They don't care about authenticity.  They care about money.  I've not had the displeasure of seeing any by Caroldiva do Coach yet.



If you see any fakies authenticated by any of those companies, please post them at the ATC thread. If an honest company makes legitimate mistakes I'm sure they want to know about it. 

***************** has made a _lot_ of mistakes especially with Coach and people need to be warned not to depend on or waste their money on a "service" that can't even do the job they're getting paid to do. Their Terms Of Service also leave a LOT to be desired IMO and based just on that I couldn't recommend them.

I've never seen any comments about Authenticate4U making a mistake with Coaches. From what I've read they seem very careful and actually use experienced authenticators for each specific brand.

It's important for us to spot these problems, not just because of the money and credibility involved, but because we don't want a company that may NOT be doing a good job to tarnish the reputation of one that IS giving honest value for the money. Just like you proved in your post, the two company names are very similar and are easily confused, and we want to prevent any confusion between the two. So when you find any problems *please* take a few minutes to post. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

This really looks like it was painted. Did they ever make a two-tone version of this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...62-/281425351769?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Also, what is the correct name for this style?


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> This really looks like it was painted. Did they ever make a two-tone version of this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...62-/281425351769?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Also, what is the correct name for this style?


The correct name for a 4162 is the Cornelia Sling.  I checked my catalogs and do not see any that two tone.  In the 1996 catalog it came in Periwinkle, Black, Bone, British Tan, Mahogany and Red.  That bag is too shiny and plastic looking so my not-so-educated guess is that it has been painted. I will check some of the other catalogs to see if they ever did a two tone bag but the one you posted looks wrong.  


I did an extensive search and could not find any instances of a two-tone Cornelia.  I found one old listing on Etsy that showed one British tan which is what I think that one was at one time.  I found a couple of 4162s on eBay and they were pricey at $299.99 each and solid colors.


----------



## Cameochi

I purchased this Madison Carlyle 4401today and it is in two colors - Black with cream/ivory on the sides. I've seen one or two Madisons with the same color pattern before. Is there a term for these bags?  Spectator doesn't seem right. It sure is pretty whatever it's called.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I purchased this Madison Carlyle 4401today and it is in two colors - Black with cream/ivory on the sides. I've seen one or two Madisons with the same color pattern before. Is there a term for these bags?  Spectator doesn't seem right. It sure is pretty whatever it's called.



They just refer to it as a Spectator in their catalogs. From the 1996 Preview:
"Our crisp new Spectator combinations add a dash of fashionable elegance".

The color combo is just called Butter/Black in the catalog.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> They just refer to it as a Spectator in their catalogs. From the 1996 Preview:
> "Our crisp new Spectator combinations add a dash of fashionable elegance".
> 
> The color combo is just called Butter/Black in the catalog.


Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> The correct name for a 4162 is the Cornelia Sling.  I checked my catalogs and do not see any that two tone.  In the 1996 catalog it came in Periwinkle, Black, Bone, British Tan, Mahogany and Red.  That bag is too shiny and plastic looking so my not-so-educated guess is that it has been painted. I will check some of the other catalogs to see if they ever did a two tone bag but the one you posted looks wrong.
> 
> 
> I did an extensive search and could not find any instances of a two-tone Cornelia.  I found one old listing on Etsy that showed one British tan which is what I think that one was at one time.  I found a couple of 4162s on eBay and they were pricey at $299.99 each and solid colors.


Thanks! I didn't have a catalog picture for this style.

I wonder if the seller really doesn't know it's been painted or dyed.

I'm afraid to dye my bags because I don't want them looking shiny like that one. I almost bought some dye at Tandy Leather but backed out at the last minute because I was told they were shiny and there was no way to tone them down. It doesn't make sense to make dyes shiny IMO. It just makes the leather look fake, and if you really wanted shiny, you could add a gloss varnish on top.


----------



## christinag

I am drawing a blank on the name & number of this pre-94 COACH, I deleted my archives eek! I need to make myself a wall poster chart 

In my possession, 
Size is approx 10" L x 7" x 3"
Old style creed "Made in the United States" ,  #0375-226

Thanks so much!


----------



## lostsol2006

Greetings!

Looking for help in identifying this one, please! 

I dont believe it is a Legacy and I've never seen that Coach Medallion used on a wristlet this size.

Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Plum-...419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3c2f8f0b


----------



## Hyacinth

christinag said:


> I am drawing a blank on the name & number of this pre-94 COACH, I deleted my archives eek! I need to make myself a wall poster chart
> 
> In my possession,
> Size is approx 10" L x 7" x 3"
> Old style creed "Made in the United States" ,  #0375-226
> 
> Thanks so much!



It's an Austin Bag, style 9909. Here's their 1992 Fall catalog pic


----------



## christinag

Hyacinth said:


> It's an Austin Bag, style 9909. Here's their 1992 Fall catalog pic



That's it! The tan is gorgeous, wow! Thank you so much,Hyacinth!


----------



## crackadoo

Any idea what's the code for this bag?


----------



## jenn805

Is this a mia or maggie?

Thanks


----------



## whateve

crackadoo said:


> Any idea what's the code for this bag?


I've looked and I can't find it. The closest I can find is the one with hearts. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3ce6a8485f
I know it is made for factory and it is part of the Peyton collection. They came out with this color scheme a few months ago. I don't know why I can't find this style.


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> Is this a mia or maggie?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I believe it's a Mia Maggie. The first Maggies were part of the Mia line, and were later moved into the Madison line.


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> I believe it's a Mia Maggie. The first Maggies were part of the Mia line, and were later moved into the Madison line.




Thanks : )


----------



## ozmodiar

Canderson22 said:


> I believe it's a Mia Maggie. The first Maggies were part of the Mia line, and were later moved into the Madison line.




The first Maggies were actually their own line (around 2009), then they were part of the Madison line, then Mia, then back to Madison. 

Yeah, confusing.


----------



## Caspin22

ozmodiar said:


> The first Maggies were actually their own line (around 2009), then they were part of the Madison line, then Mia, then back to Madison.
> 
> Yeah, confusing.



LOL...one more layer of accuracy than I had.  Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## whateve

I don't have either of these in my files.

9047
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eabd8448

5280 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EMMER...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3c0d98ee


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't have either of these in my files.
> 
> 9047
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27eabd8448
> 
> 5280
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EMMER...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3c0d98ee



9047 is an Ergo Compartment Bucket from 1998-99.

5280 is an Emmerson Case. Looks like it only was available in early 1996.


----------



## lostsol2006

Greetings!

Looking for help in identifying this one, please! 

Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Plum-P...item3f3c2f8f0b


----------



## lostsol2006

thx


----------



## whateve

lostsol2006 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Looking for help in identifying this one, please!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Plum-P...item3f3c2f8f0b


The listing appears to have been removed, so it might not have been authentic, or your link was incorrect.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> 9047 is an Ergo Compartment Bucket from 1998-99.
> 
> 5280 is an Emmerson Case. Looks like it only was available in early 1996.


Thank you very much!


----------



## SusanMargaret

I hope this is the correct thread for my question.  I just bought a Coach bag in Winners (like TJ Maxx) with a Z in the creed. Z 27741. My guess is that is a made for factory bag. Am I correct?  The bag is leather, the colour is SV/Pebble Grey and the style seems to be  Z Soho Lth Cnv Hobo . Thank you


----------



## whateve

SusanMargaret said:


> I hope this is the correct thread for my question.  I just bought a Coach bag in Winners (like TJ Maxx) with a Z in the creed. Z 27741. My guess is that is a made for factory bag. Am I correct?  The bag is leather, the colour is SV/Pebble Grey and the style seems to be  Z Soho Lth Cnv Hobo . Thank you


The Z means made for discount stores like TJ Maxx.


----------



## SusanMargaret

whateve said:


> The Z means made for discount stores like TJ Maxx.



Thank you so much for your reply. Sue


----------



## whateve

SusanMargaret said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Sue


You're welcome!


----------



## fuzzymummy

I bought a Coach purse on eBay a while ago which was authenticated on the forum and identified as a Soho Rivington.  It is a really nice purse but I have never seen another one.  There are many purses that look similar but not the same.  Can someone tell me what the Rivington style number was and the years it was produced?  Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

fuzzymummy said:


> I bought a Coach purse on eBay a while ago which was authenticated on the forum and identified as a Soho Rivington.  It is a really nice purse but I have never seen another one.  There are many purses that look similar but not the same.  Can someone tell me what the Rivington style number was and the years it was produced?  Thanks.



The style number is 4141. Sorry, I don't have any dates in my records. The two listed on Ebay right now have year codes from 1994 and 1995.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Hyacinth said:


> The style number is 4141. Sorry, I don't have any dates in my records. The two listed on Ebay right now have year codes from 1994 and 1995.


Thanks Hyacinth.  The bag I have is pre 1994 so I had no idea what the style number is.  At least now I can check out the listings.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is the style name and number for this one, please?


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...RixxYSpMJBxOp91qpGE84%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is the style name and number for this one, please?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Vi...RixxYSpMJBxOp91qpGE84%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


That looks just like a bag I got on my trip. Did you win it? It's shoulder sac #9730. I love this style. I would love to find one in British tan or burgundy.


----------



## lostsol2006

whateve said:


> The listing appears to have been removed, so it might not have been authentic, or your link was incorrect.


not sure what happened to the link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271592689419?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> That looks just like a bag I got on my trip. Did you win it? It's shoulder sac #9730. I love this style. I would love to find one in British tan or burgundy.


Woohoo! Thanks Whateve.  Yes, I just won it.  I'm hoping it's putty. Burgundy would be awesome.


----------



## Hyacinth

lostsol2006 said:


> not sure what happened to the link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271592689419?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It seems good, but wristlets are very hard to be sure about. No idea what the name is though, probably one of the dozens of Signature Stripe wristlets made by Coach. Maybe someone else can ID it.


----------



## ozmodiar

lostsol2006 said:


> not sure what happened to the link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271592689419?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I don't know the exact name, most likely Signature Stripe Wristlet as Hyacinth said, and it is MFF.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Woohoo! Thanks Whateve.  Yes, I just won it.  I'm hoping it's putty. Burgundy would be awesome.


Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.

ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.
> 
> ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!


Thanks Whateve.  I stumbled across this by accident and bought it because it's NYC, intact and cheap! I wasn't sure what it was style-wise.
Sure, I'll check the rivets when it arrives. It'll take about 2 weeks to get here, though. That one in the listing is odd. It doesn't look like there's a rivet missing. Maybe it's a flaw that Quality Control missed.


----------



## Katherine2020

Two.time.bags said:


> Woohoo! Thanks Whateve.  Yes, I just won it.  I'm hoping it's putty. Burgundy would be awesome.





whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.
> 
> ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!





I have this bag, in Tabac (I think) , and it has two rivets. I must have been feeling overconfident the day I picked it up though-it's wrecked. It has what I think are spots of hairspray that have soaked through the leather. 


 I love the Putty color TTB! I'm sure you'll have it looking great.


----------



## whateve

Katherine2020 said:


> I have this bag, in Tabac (I think) , and it has two rivets. I must have been feeling overconfident the day I picked it up though-it's wrecked. It has what I think are spots of hairspray that have soaked through the leather.
> 
> 
> I love the Putty color TTB! I'm sure you'll have it looking great.


Thanks. The seller told me that 70s NYC bags only had one rivet and that they didn't start using 2 rivets until the late 80s. I think my bag is older than hers since her number starts with a 7 and mine with a 4. Mine is black.

Have you already tried rehabbing it? I didn't think hairspray would leave marks. Isn't it mostly alcohol? I bought one once that had little dots of paint all over it. It wasn't soaked in but each little blob of paint needed to be carefully scraped off after soaking to soften. It took forever. I missed a bunch and had to go back.


----------



## mcsartain

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Or of it's authentic? I cannot find ANYTHING in here or on the web. But I just have a really hard time believing Marshall's would sell a bag that's not even a legit style number! I loved her so I grabbed her up without doing any research! But do not like the idea of paying $170 for a fake bag!


----------



## whateve

mcsartain said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Or of it's authentic? I cannot find ANYTHING in here or on the web. But I just have a really hard time believing Marshall's would sell a bag that's not even a legit style number! I loved her so I grabbed her up without doing any research! But do not like the idea of paying $170 for a fake bag!
> View attachment 2738966
> View attachment 2738967
> View attachment 2738968
> View attachment 2738970


Why are you posting this here? Your question was answered at least twice on the authentication thread. Aren't you reading the responses?


----------



## Katherine2020

whateve said:


> Thanks. The seller told me that 70s NYC bags only had one rivet and that they didn't start using 2 rivets until the late 80s. I think my bag is older than hers since her number starts with a 7 and mine with a 4. Mine is black.
> 
> Have you already tried rehabbing it? I didn't think hairspray would leave marks. Isn't it mostly alcohol? I bought one once that had little dots of paint all over it. It wasn't soaked in but each little blob of paint needed to be carefully scraped off after soaking to soften. It took forever. I missed a bunch and had to go back.





Mine isn't an NYC bag. The serial is the xxxx xxx format. The single rivet is interesting-it does look like one is missing being off center.


I've had this bag for over a year, and haven't done anything with it. It might be a little over my head. I was thinking the spots might be non aerosol hairspray-those pump bottles always seemed to leak in my bag back in my big hair days.


----------



## mcsartain

I'm sorry I have not seen an answer, I've been looking every day. Not I have I got any notifications! Guess I need to look on the computer not just the app. Sorry


----------



## Two.time.bags

Katherine2020 said:


> I have this bag, in Tabac (I think) , and it has two rivets. I must have been feeling overconfident the day I picked it up though-it's wrecked. It has what I think are spots of hairspray that have soaked through the leather.
> 
> 
> I love the Putty color TTB! I'm sure you'll have it looking great.


Thanks K2020. Not sure if it is putty. It could be the lighting, but it looks in good condition so I'll be happy with any colour at that price.

It would be worth rehabbing yours. I love tabac.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> That looks just like a bag I got on my trip. Did you win it? It's shoulder sac #9730. I love this style. I would love to find one in British tan or burgundy.






whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.
> 
> ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!


Does anyone have a catalogue pic, please?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Does anyone have a catalogue pic, please?


Hyacinth posted it about a month or two ago when I asked about my bag.


----------



## Katherine2020

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks K2020. Not sure if it is putty. It could be the lighting, but it looks in good condition so I'll be happy with any colour at that price.
> 
> It would be worth rehabbing yours. I love tabac.





It's a pretty color, either way. 


I think I'll give my bag a try-it will be a great learning tool if nothing else. It's got it all-mystery stains, split piping, verdigris, and even a little ink...


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Hyacinth posted it about a month or two ago when I asked about my bag.


Thanks Whateve. The listing of mine  doesn't show the slim lines. Can't wait to get it. I wish the seller would hurry up and invoice me! 


Katherine2020 said:


> It's a pretty color, either way.
> I think I'll give my bag a try-it will be a great learning tool if nothing else. It's got it all-mystery stains, split piping, verdigris, and even a little ink...



You can only improve it. Good luck.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I was wondering if someone could tell me what this bag is called?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve. The listing of mine  doesn't show the slim lines. Can't wait to get it. I wish the seller would hurry up and invoice me!
> 
> 
> You can only improve it. Good luck.


You're welcome. My bag doesn't really look like the picture either. I think they emphasized the slimness in the photo. It looks more like a regular duffle sac, only with a narrower base.


----------



## Caspin22

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Hi. I was wondering if someone could tell me what this bag is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739925
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




What's the style number?  I'm betting it will be an Ashley something or other.


----------



## Two.time.bags

I won this lot. I think the white one is Basic Bag and the faded black, maybe grey one, is a slim tote. What is the brown one, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOT-OF-3...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I won this lot. I think the white one is Basic Bag and the faded black, maybe grey one, is a slim tote. What is the brown one, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOT-OF-3...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It looks like a Blazer bag #9830. The gray one is a slim satchel compact, sometimes called a handle clutch.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It looks like a Blazer bag #9830. The gray one is a slim satchel compact, sometimes called a handle clutch.


Ooh thanks Whateve. I haven't seen a Blazer Bag before. It has that interesting zipper end that the Brighton and Carlyle also have. I like the squareish shape too


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Ooh thanks Whateve. I haven't seen a Blazer Bag before. It has that interesting zipper end that the Brighton and Carlyle also have. I like the squareish shape too


You're welcome. I don't think they made them very long. I love the square shape too. I wonder if it seems as small as the measurements.


----------



## whateve

What is the story with this strap? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Maggi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the story with this strap?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Maggi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Maybe a non-Coach replacement? It doesn't look like the standard Duffle Sac strap. Or it  looks like it's been shortened and patched back together near the center (badly!) at some point. And it's not a Maggie Duffle either.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe a non-Coach replacement? It doesn't look like the standard Duffle Sac strap, or it  looks like it's been shortened and sewn back together near the center (badly!) at some point. And it's not a Maggie Duffle either.


Thanks. I knew it wasn't a Maggie. The strap is wider than any vintage Coach strap I can think of and it doesn't look much shorter than the standard strap. It must get narrower at the buckles like the classic pouch. It almost seems like the seller knew the strap wasn't right but didn't mention it in the listing. Then when there is a SNAD, she'll say it was obvious in the pictures.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AUT...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c456a7605


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AUT...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c456a7605



It's a Disco Bag from the line of small "club bags" they made in 1998.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Disco Bag from the line of small "club bags" they made in 1998.


Thanks Hyacinth. How cool.


----------



## ilovespades

Hi, everyone! I am hoping some of you experts can help me out! 

I got this Coach in June 2007 from my local Coach store (not outlet). It was my first Coach and I was so excited, but also so clueless (my mom isn't into bags, so I was going in blind haha). The SA told me that it had just come in, and none of my friends would have it (she knew the way to my teenage heart!) and in the seven years since then, I have seen only a couple of this print. Any help is very much appreciated! 

In case it doesn't show up well in the picture, it is mostly navy blue, with some light blue and greyish C's mixed in. Thank you


----------



## whateve

ilovespades said:


> Hi, everyone! I am hoping some of you experts can help me out!
> 
> I got this Coach in June 2007 from my local Coach store (not outlet). It was my first Coach and I was so excited, but also so clueless (my mom isn't into bags, so I was going in blind haha). The SA told me that it had just come in, and none of my friends would have it (she knew the way to my teenage heart!) and in the seven years since then, I have seen only a couple of this print. Any help is very much appreciated!
> 
> In case it doesn't show up well in the picture, it is mostly navy blue, with some light blue and greyish C's mixed in. Thank you


The pattern is called Chelsea optic signature. It was made in 2006 and 2007, but the blue color, along with green, may have been released later than some of the others. It also came in black, brown, khaki, and white. The style was usually called top handle pouch. The pouches don't have style number on the creeds, and I don't know the style number. I have this same print in a larger style. I still think it is the prettiest signature print Coach has ever made.


----------



## stephan142

I saw this bag in Vegas. I've never seen anything like this in the stores or online. It might be sold overseas only. It's a leather tote with the coach stamp on the outside of the bag instead of inside. Thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	










[/IMG]


----------



## lostsol2006

ozmodiar said:


> I don't know the exact name, most likely Signature Stripe Wristlet as Hyacinth said, and it is MFF.




Thank you ladies... I found it!

Coach Penelope Signature Wristlet 42180


----------



## ilovespades

whateve said:


> The pattern is called Chelsea optic signature. It was made in 2006 and 2007, but the blue color, along with green, may have been released later than some of the others. It also came in black, brown, khaki, and white. The style was usually called top handle pouch. The pouches don't have style number on the creeds, and I don't know the style number. I have this same print in a larger style. I still think it is the prettiest signature print Coach has ever made.



Thank you so much, whateve! I agree, I think there is definitely something special about this signature print. I love yours in the larger style!


----------



## whateve

ilovespades said:


> Thank you so much, whateve! I agree, I think there is definitely something special about this signature print. I love yours in the larger style!


You're welcome!


----------



## nerual13

Hey all, does anyone recall the official name of this bag? I have it in this tartan and a pretty blue, green and white signature sateen print as well. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> Hey all, does anyone recall the official name of this bag? I have it in this tartan and a pretty blue, green and white signature sateen print as well. Thanks!


It's much easier to help if you provide us with the creed number. I think I remember it being called the Poppy tartan pocket hobo.


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> It's much easier to help if you provide us with the creed number. I think I remember it being called the Poppy tartan pocket hobo.



A fine point! (long day of shopping ). Creed number is F1026-16120

I thought the F stood for factory, but I definitely bought this one at a regular Coach Store in my mall. What I don't recall is if we had to order it, which would explain that?

ps - also searched it just now using that number, thank you for reminding me how to fish for myself. Poppy Tartan Swing Hobo I think?


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> A fine point! (long day of shopping ). Creed number is F1026-16120
> 
> I thought the F stood for factory, but I definitely bought this one at a regular Coach Store in my mall. What I don't recall is if we had to order it, which would explain that?


F stands for factory if it is after the dash. As the first digit in a creed, it is just the month code.


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> F stands for factory if it is after the dash. As the first digit in a creed, it is just the month code.



Learning more every day, thanks for the new information to learn. I'm so fully obsessed at this point!


----------



## kellyhp

Had this authenticated but forgot to ask for information.
I must have been sleeping when this hardware was used.
Any help with the age/name/style/anything is greatly appreciated.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Clutch-/191309579202?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Had this authenticated but forgot to ask for information.
> I must have been sleeping when this hardware was used.
> Any help with the age/name/style/anything is greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Clutch-/191309579202?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!


It's a Poppy leather pushlock wristlet from 2012.

ETA: style number is probably 47605.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> It's a Poppy leather pushlock wristlet from 2012.
> 
> ETA: style number is probably 47605.


Thank you so much Whateve!
I really appreciate it.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Thank you so much Whateve!
> I really appreciate it.


You are very welcome!


----------



## kellyhp

Hi.
Unsure if this is the correct place to post but I was wondering if the Madeline 11553 is vachetta leather. 
Thanks!


----------



## kellyhp

kellyhp said:


> Hi.
> Unsure if this is the correct place to post but I was wondering if the Madeline 11553 is vachetta leather.
> Thanks!


In particular, buckskin, if that makes any difference.
TIA.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Hi.
> Unsure if this is the correct place to post but I was wondering if the Madeline 11553 is vachetta leather.
> Thanks!





kellyhp said:


> In particular, buckskin, if that makes any difference.
> TIA.


I doubt it. The creed says it is glove-tanned cowhide. It appears to have been processed in the normal way. Vachetta is untreated leather. Isn't buckskin made from deer?


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> I doubt it. The creed says it is glove-tanned cowhide. It appears to have been processed in the normal way. Vachetta is untreated leather. Isn't buckskin made from deer?


Buckskin is the name of the color. 
Or at least what I have been seeing for some on eBay, along with the claim of vachetta. 
I wanted to ask an expert since some sellers are lacking in correct information. ullhair:

My only experience with vachetta is an anniversary bag which just states "finest materials" on the creed. 
Whatever the leather is on the "buckskin" 11553 seems to scratch like vachetta.
So, just wondering.

Thanks Whateve for all your generous help. :urock:


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Buckskin is the name of the color.
> Or at least what I have been seeing for some on eBay, along with the claim of vachetta.
> I wanted to ask an expert since some sellers are lacking in correct information. ullhair:
> 
> My only experience with vachetta is an anniversary bag which just states "finest materials" on the creed.
> Whatever the leather is on the "buckskin" 11553 seems to scratch like vachetta.
> So, just wondering.
> 
> Thanks Whateve for all your generous help. :urock:


You're welcome. I don't have one and haven't seen one in real life. None of the pictures I saw of this style showed the color variation that you would normally see with aging vachetta. I can see what you are talking about in the buckskin color. It looks a little shiny, like waxed leather.


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this please? It's 11" wide and has feet. Sorry, I don't have any other measurements.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this please? It's 11" wide and has feet. Sorry, I don't have any other measurements.


It's probably a Legacy zip 9966.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It's probably a Legacy zip 9966.


Thanks Whateve.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Whateve.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chewchewsmom

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this purse? And possibly a give me the model name? The serial number on the interior patch is No 0091-305. I've never seen a coach ss# without letters or with this format of numbers. I did some research and around 1989-1990 Coach did manufacture purses in the U.S. with this 4 dash 3 number but I'm afraid to list it for sale until I know for sure.

Thank you, Va.


----------



## whateve

Chewchewsmom said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this purse? And possibly a give me the model name? The serial number on the interior patch is No 0091-305. I've never seen a coach ss# without letters or with this format of numbers. I did some research and around 1989-1990 Coach did manufacture purses in the U.S. with this 4 dash 3 number but I'm afraid to list it for sale until I know for sure.
> 
> Thank you, Va.


Welcome to the purse forum.

It is authentic. It's part of the Manhattan Lightweights Collection from the early 90s. In order to identify a bag that doesn't have a style number in the serial number, which includes any all numeric creed, we need the bag's measurements. It might be a Boulevard Bag #4128 if it is around 10 x 11 x 5. 

This thread is for posting items that you need just a name or style number. For authentications in the future, please post your inquiries in the Authenticate Thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## Chewchewsmom

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Chewchewsmom said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm wondering whether anyone might have the style numbers for a couple of items.

1. tattersall (?) plaid wristlet - picture is borrowed from an ended ebay listing: 







2. The metallic  5-heart charm shown in the middle of the picture in this post. (It's to the left of the letter charm)

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ach-key-fobs-here-156445-11.html#post12359750

Thanks coachadd1ct for the picture!!








3. beaded wristlet (without) corner trim: NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...t-/321517628186?pt=Wallet&hash=item4adbf1ab1a






Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm wondering whether anyone might have the style numbers for a couple of items.
> 
> 1. tattersall (?) plaid wristlet - picture is borrowed from an ended ebay listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The metallic  5-heart charm shown in the middle of the picture in this post. (It's to the left of the letter charm)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ach-key-fobs-here-156445-11.html#post12359750
> 
> Thanks coachadd1ct for the picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. beaded wristlet (without) corner trim: NMA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...t-/321517628186?pt=Wallet&hash=item4adbf1ab1a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The Multi Metallic Hearts Charm with brass hardware is 92257. Can't help with the others, sorry!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The Multi Metallic Hearts Charm with brass hardware is 92257. Can't help with the others, sorry!


Thank you. I couldn't find that anywhere!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What is this, please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed6adac78


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What is this, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed6adac78



Probably a Swing or Sling Wallet but I don't have a name or number or date range. Hope someone else does.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Probably a Swing or Sling Wallet but I don't have a name or number or date range. Hope someone else does.


Thanks Hyacinth. It's kind of cool.


----------



## xkatzchen

Not the best pic, but I tried to take a pic from a video I was watching. It looks like a medium sized satchel with a crossbody strap. I couldn't get a good clear view of it but does anybody know what it maybe is? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

xkatzchen said:


> Not the best pic, but I tried to take a pic from a video I was watching. It looks like a medium sized satchel with a crossbody strap. I couldn't get a good clear view of it but does anybody know what it maybe is? Thanks!


Could this be it?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-5...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2595581bbb


----------



## xkatzchen

whateve said:


> Could this be it?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-5...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2595581bbb



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

xkatzchen said:


> Yes! Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## fuzzymummy

I don't have a pic because I haven't found one yet but can anyone tell me the style number and name of that gorgeous Madison satchel that was made in the early 90's?  I have lots of Madisons but not that one.  I know there was a picture on the Rehab and Rescue thread but I can't seem to find it.   Thanks


Edited to add:  I have the Sutton satchel, I mean the larger one that someone got in RED!!


----------



## whateve

fuzzymummy said:


> I don't have a pic because I haven't found one yet but can anyone tell me the style number and name of that gorgeous Madison satchel that was made in the early 90's?  I have lots of Madisons but not that one.  I know there was a picture on the Rehab and Rescue thread but I can't seem to find it.   Thanks
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  I have the Sutton satchel, I mean the larger one that someone got in RED!!


There was a style called Madison and a line called Madison. I think you mean one of these:


----------



## fuzzymummy

whateve said:


> There was a style called Madison and a line called Madison. I think you mean one of these:


That's it!  Thank you, whateve!  I think it was a red Savoy that someone had on the Rehab and Rescue thread.  It's really gorgeous, don't you think?  There was an Arcadia tote on eBay but they wanted hundreds for it.  Is the last picture the Bristol?  That's gorgeous too.  I don't think they come up too often, unfortunately.  I passed up a Deauville a while ago, which I am now kicking myself for.


----------



## Two.time.bags

fuzzymummy said:


> That's it!  Thank you, whateve!  I think it was a red Savoy that someone had on the Rehab and Rescue thread.  It's really gorgeous, don't you think?  There was an Arcadia tote on eBay but they wanted hundreds for it.  Is the last picture the Bristol?  That's gorgeous too.  I don't think they come up too often, unfortunately.  I passed up a Deauville a while ago, which I am now kicking myself for.


There's a nice Deauville currently listed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-coach-bag-/231333708536?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35dc9042f8


----------



## whateve

fuzzymummy said:


> That's it!  Thank you, whateve!  I think it was a red Savoy that someone had on the Rehab and Rescue thread.  It's really gorgeous, don't you think?  There was an Arcadia tote on eBay but they wanted hundreds for it.  Is the last picture the Bristol?  That's gorgeous too.  I don't think they come up too often, unfortunately.  I passed up a Deauville a while ago, which I am now kicking myself for.


You're welcome! They are all gorgeous! The last one is a Bristol. The Deauville is surprisingly big. It holds more than it appears.


----------



## nerual13

I just cleaned this one up after snagging her on eBay, I will try to get the serial off the creed but she's just come out of a bath and is stuffed with towels right now to dry. Does anyone know what model she might be? I know she's around 2007-2008 era as she matches my Carly that I bought in 2008...


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> I just cleaned this one up after snagging her on eBay, I will try to get the serial off the creed but she's just come out of a bath and is stuffed with towels right now to dry. Does anyone know what model she might be? I know she's around 2007-2008 era as she matches my Carly that I bought in 2008...


It was probably called the signature Legacy shoulder bag, although the one with the patent trim may have had a slightly different name. I have another bag from this collection with the same patent trim. Mine has purple lining and was made for FP. If there is an F after the dash in the creed then it was made for factory.
Here is the 2006 FP version with the Legacy striped lining. 
http://wayback.archive.org/web/2006.../product.aspx?product_no=8561&category_id=788
You can see many more from this collection in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-legacy-pieces-here-156435.html


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> It was probably called the signature Legacy shoulder bag, although the one with the patent trim may have had a slightly different name. I have another bag from this collection with the same patent trim. Mine has purple lining and was made for FP. If there is an F after the dash in the creed then it was made for factory.
> Here is the 2006 FP version with the Legacy striped lining.
> http://wayback.archive.org/web/2006.../product.aspx?product_no=8561&category_id=788
> You can see many more from this collection in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-legacy-pieces-here-156435.html



Mine has chocolate brown lining, but matches up otherwise. We'll go with it! It was more for my own curiosity as once a bag is mine, she is always mine. I really HAVE to stop after the past two weeks though!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.
> 
> ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!


I finally received this bag today on the day I escalated a Pay Pal claim! Seller didn't ship it until 10 days after I'd paid, didn't post shipping info on ebay and didn't reply to my messages.

Anyway it does have a single rivet. Unfortunately on one side it has pulled all the way through - something the seller didn't mention - that will be a challenge to fix. Maybe that's why they went to double rivets.

The test of the bag is in good shape and will rehab beautifully. The leather is amazingly soft. I think it is putty.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations! Can you do me a favor when you get it? Can you check the rivets? In this listing in picture 5, you can see that there is one rivet and it is off-center. http://www.ebay.com/itm/400753809733?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Do you think there is another hole there or was it really only made with one rivet? Mine has 2 rivets on each side.
> 
> ETA: I love this style so much more than the duffle sac because it is slim. It is so hard to find though!


I finally received this bag today on the day I escalated a Pay Pal claim! Seller didn't ship it until 10 days after I'd paid, didn't post shipping info on ebay and didn't reply to my messages.

Anyway it does have a single rivet. Unfortunately on one side it has pulled all the way through - something the seller didn't mention - that will be a challenge to fix. Maybe that's why they went to double rivets.

The rest of the bag is in good shape and will rehab beautifully. The leather is amazingly soft. I think it is putty.


----------



## Two.time.bags

[here's the intact side]


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I finally received this bag today on the day I escalated a Pay Pal claim! Seller didn't ship it until 10 days after I'd paid, didn't post shipping info on ebay and didn't reply to my messages.
> 
> Anyway it does have a single rivet. Unfortunately on one side it has pulled all the way through - something the seller didn't mention - that will be a challenge to fix. Maybe that's why they went to double rivets.
> 
> The rest of the bag is in good shape and will rehab beautifully. The leather is amazingly soft. I think it is putty.


Thanks for posting. That's terrible. That's a SNAD for sure. Sounds like a horrible seller. I hope you didn't close your claim.

I think my rivets are smaller. I can see that it was a design flaw to push them through the seam - the weakest point. I don't know if you remember but the one I saw on ebay had the rivet offset from the center. It almost looked like it was missing a rivet because it wasn't centered. Now I see that it was better that way.

Mine overlap the piping a little bit so that must reinforce it some. When I got it, one of the rivets was broken but the strap still held with a single rivet. DH didn't want me to buy it. I didn't get it but then I couldn't stop thinking about it so we went back the next day. I tried to get the store to lower the price for the damage but they wouldn't. It cost $16. 

It was a risk because I didn't know if I could get it fixed. We happened to drive by a leather repair shop on our trip. The repair guy didn't have the right size rivet but he fixed it without asking me if it was okay. He charged $3. I wasn't happy so later we stumbled upon another repair shop. This time the guy took a really long time trying to find just the right size. It looks perfect on the smooth side but is a little smaller on the other side and isn't indented like the original. He only charged $1. I'm happy with it. You wouldn't notice it unless you were really looking for it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Thanks for posting. That's terrible. That's a SNAD for sure. Sounds like a horrible seller. I hope you didn't close your claim.
> 
> I think my rivets are smaller. I can see that it was a design flaw to push them through the seam - the weakest point. I don't know if you remember but the one I saw on ebay had the rivet offset from the center. It almost looked like it was missing a rivet because it wasn't centered. Now I see that it was better that way.
> 
> Mine overlap the piping a little bit so that must reinforce it some. When I got it, one of the rivets was broken but the strap still held with a single rivet. DH didn't want me to buy it. I didn't get it but then I couldn't stop thinking about it so we went back the next day. I tried to get the store to lower the price for the damage but they wouldn't. It cost $16.
> 
> It was a risk because I didn't know if I could get it fixed. We happened to drive by a leather repair shop on our trip. The repair guy didn't have the right size rivet but he fixed it without asking me if it was okay. He charged $3. I wasn't happy so later we stumbled upon another repair shop. This time the guy took a really long time trying to find just the right size. It looks perfect on the smooth side but is a little smaller on the other side and isn't indented like the original. He only charged $1. I'm happy with it. You wouldn't notice it unless you were really looking for it.


It definitely is a design flaw to place a rivet on a seam and the off centre rivet is a solution of sorts.

I did close the case. The bag was only $21 plus I was charged $20 to ship (but it actually cost $24.15). I will contact the seller and complain and see what happens. It might be the first time I leave negative feedback. It's not worth me returning it as I would have to pay return shipping, and I really like it so I'll just see if I can fix it.


----------



## latetotheparty

Can anyone ID this bag
https://www.etsy.com/listing/201782...c&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Can anyone ID this bag
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/201782...c&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery


It looks like a Chadwick satchel. The seller really needs to provide a creed picture.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> It looks like a Chadwick satchel. The seller really needs to provide a creed picture.



Thanks


----------



## Two.time.bags

I won this and have been trying to find it in catalogues. It's obviously some sort of portfolio bag but I haven't been able to find one with eyelets and strap.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I won this and have been trying to find it in catalogues. It's obviously some sort of portfolio bag but I haven't been able to find one with eyelets and strap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


didn't we discuss something similar not that long ago? We weren't sure if the strap and the eyelets were added later by the user.


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> didn't we discuss something similar not that long ago? We weren't sure if the strap and the eyelets were added later by the user.


I don't recall that. I hope not. Although I didn't pay much for it, shipping is expensive. The eyelets look like they've been there for a while.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> I don't recall that. I hope not. Although I didn't pay much for it, shipping is expensive. The eyelets look like they've been there for a while.


The good news is that it wasn't the same bag, but it looked the same. So that makes it more believable that Coach actually made something like it.
Here is where the discussion started: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-591.html#post27196330
Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...1tXxuUNo9Y1d8TWXOaOUk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

However, recalling the discussion we had about the concept bag in the Authenticate thread, I can't find any proof that the dogleash clip was in use by Coach in the early 70s. The lobster style clips were used first, and according to an ad I have from Coach, they were first used in 1978. What this means is that the bag without a serial number, not the one you got, can't have been made in the mid 70s as the creed suggests if it really came with that strap. So either it was a concept bag made much later, or the eyelets were added later by the user, or it was made at the same time as yours and they forgot to put a number on it. Actually I'm leaning towards the last option because the bags look identical.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> The good news is that it wasn't the same bag, but it looked the same. So that makes it more believable that Coach actually made something like it.
> Here is where the discussion started: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-591.html#post27196330
> Here is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...1tXxuUNo9Y1d8TWXOaOUk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> However, recalling the discussion we had about the concept bag in the Authenticate thread, I can't find any proof that the dogleash clip was in use by Coach in the early 70s. The lobster style clips were used first, and according to an ad I have from Coach, they were first used in 1978. What this means is that the bag without a serial number, not the one you got, can't have been made in the mid 70s as the creed suggests if it really came with that strap. So either it was a concept bag made much later, or the eyelets were added later by the user, or it was made at the same time as yours and they forgot to put a number on it. Actually I'm leaning towards the last option because the bags look identical.


Oh dear, now I really don't know what to do!   (And obviously I have dementia, because I responded to your question about that other bag!)  

I actually contacted the seller and asked for the transaction to be cancelled because I believe the bag has been modified.  Now I feel like I should rescind that.

BTW Here's another portfolio / clutch which has a strap and strap rings on the sides.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Tan-Bro...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23303497cb


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Oh dear, now I really don't know what to do!   (And obviously I have dementia, because I responded to your question about that other bag!)
> 
> I actually contacted the seller and asked for the transaction to be cancelled because I believe the bag has been modified.  Now I feel like I should rescind that.
> 
> BTW Here's another portfolio / clutch which has a strap and strap rings on the sides.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Tan-Bro...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23303497cb


I'm not sure what you mean? That is just a basic bag.

A long time ago, we were claiming that certain dinky bags were fake because the strap attachments looked so crude. Then Jed at Coach said they were authentic. These strap attachments remind me of those. They were eyelets just like these. So they could very well be original to the bag. 

I'm sorry I can't give a more definitive answer.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? That is just a basic bag.
> 
> A long time ago, we were claiming that certain dinky bags were fake because the strap attachments looked so crude. Then Jed at Coach said they were authentic. These strap attachments remind me of those. They were eyelets just like these. So they could very well be original to the bag.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't give a more definitive answer.


Thanks Whateve.

Whoops, I thought that Basic Bag looked bigger than it is. 

I know the Dinky you're referring to as I have one, pre-creed.

I was thinking that the bag in question was a Large Slim Clutch Style 9555 that someone had added eyelets to, however the seller has got back to me and pointed out that the base of the bag is quite different as it doesn't have a gusset with piping along the edges.

If you were me would you keep it or cancel it?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Here's the bag to compare the base.
> 
> (OT Going back to your comment about the time at which dog leash clips were introduced, my Dinky bag with eyelets is pre-creed (COACH cartouche), and has dog leash clips?)


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the bag to compare the base.
> 
> (OT Going back to your comment about the time at which dog leash clips were introduced, my Dinky bag with eyelets is pre-creed (COACH cartouche), and has dog leash clips?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that. I think it is reasonable to think that Coach made that bag, especially since we've seen two that are identical, even to the point that the eyelets look the same and are in the same place on the bag, and we know that Coach did something similar with the dinky bag.
> 
> It might be like that Sheridan that we know that there are at least 3 in existence but Coach doesn't have any record of.
> 
> So you might be getting something that is really rare, but there might not be any records of the design.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that. I think it is reasonable to think that Coach made that bag, especially since we've seen two that are identical, even to the point that the eyelets look the same and are in the same place on the bag, and we know that Coach did something similar with the dinky bag.
> 
> It might be like that Sheridan that we know that there are at least 3 in existence but Coach doesn't have any record of.
> 
> So you might be getting something that is really rare, but there might not be any records of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Whateve. I agree that the fact there are at least two exactly the same increases the chances of it being in original condition. I have asked the seller to ship it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dawn

Hi everyone! I bought this Coach bag from an online auction and was going to sell it at a yard sale for like $10...but then I started researching and it could be more of a rare bag. The creed says it was made in New York City, U.S.A and apparently the NYC bags are rare? The number on it is 713-3515.

Do any of you know the style name? It also has an LL monogram on the front under the flap (barely visible) which is kind of cool.  Thanks for any info you may have!


----------



## whateve

Dawn said:


> Hi everyone! I bought this Coach bag from an online auction and was going to sell it at a yard sale for like $10...but then I started researching and it could be more of a rare bag. The creed says it was made in New York City, U.S.A and apparently the NYC bags are rare? The number on it is 713-3515.
> 
> Do any of you know the style name? It also has an LL monogram on the front under the flap (barely visible) which is kind of cool.  Thanks for any info you may have!


The turnlock doesn't look like a Coach turnlock. It might have been added later by the user. Any alteration, including a monogram, lowers the value to most buyers. 

NYC bags are not that rare. If I search on ebay for Coach NYC I get 326 results, most of which are bags make in New York. There are probably more, as not every seller will put NYC in their title. 

In order to identify the bag we need the measurements.


----------



## Dawn

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

I found a great bag today that I'm wondering the style name. It is style 9154. 


I've identified my other find as a Carnival bag, 9925, bought for $2.99! It was right next to a $25 fake siggy patchwork bag! I hate that the thrifts don't care that they sell fakes but I love when they don't recognize the real deal!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I found a great bag today that I'm wondering the style name. It is style 9154.
> 
> 
> I've identified my other find as a Carnival bag, 9925, bought for $2.99! It was right next to a $25 fake siggy patchwork bag! I hate that the thrifts don't care that they sell fakes but I love when they don't recognize the real deal!


Demi-turnlock. 
Great price on the Carnival! I have one in red-orange, and I was lucky enough to find a matching mini-wallet multifunction purse. It is too small to really use but I love looking at it!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Demi-turnlock.
> Great price on the Carnival! I have one in red-orange, and I was lucky enough to find a matching mini-wallet multifunction purse. It is too small to really use but I love looking at it!


Thank you. 

Yes, I do like the Carnival but it's tiny. I do like smaller bags but that one is going to be smaller than I can use.


----------



## MarikaBe

Saw the cutest mini coach handbag for fall, had orange & beige flower patterns with black, an orange slim but long shoulder strap... Anyone knows the name of that model??  Don't know if it's recent or not...


----------



## whateve

MarikaBe said:


> Saw the cutest mini coach handbag for fall, had orange & beige flower patterns with black, an orange slim but long shoulder strap... Anyone knows the name of that model??  Don't know if it's recent or not...


was it this print? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-fall-2014-preview-tpf-official-861915-152.html#post27452767


----------



## cpcow

Hey everyone, Saw this Coach bag awhile ago anyone know the model number or style ? I am trying to purchase another one.




Thanks


----------



## whateve

cpcow said:


> Hey everyone, Saw this Coach bag awhile ago anyone know the model number or style ? I am trying to purchase another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It was from the Peyton line made for factory about a year ago. This was a small train case. The style number is F77380 svmc. Here's an ended ebay listing for it with more pictures. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...0?pt=US_Makeup_Bags_Cases&hash=item566a5e8ea2


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-class...1tXxuUNo9Y1d8TWXOaOUk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I could swear I've asked about a style like this before, but I can't find it in my files.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-class...1tXxuUNo9Y1d8TWXOaOUk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I could swear I've asked about a style like this before, but I can't find it in my files.



It's a Ranch Bag, style 9852 from around 1990-91


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Ranch Bag, style 9852 from around 1990-91


Thanks! I can find it now that I have a number. I thought I looked through every picture twice!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that. I think it is reasonable to think that Coach made that bag, especially since we've seen two that are identical, even to the point that the eyelets look the same and are in the same place on the bag, and we know that Coach did something similar with the dinky bag.
> 
> It might be like that Sheridan that we know that there are at least 3 in existence but Coach doesn't have any record of.
> 
> So you might be getting something that is really rare, but there might not be any records of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b063c2d16
Click to expand...


----------



## wingirl1234

whateve said:


> Sometimes you can get them at places like Ross and TJ Maxx. You can get them at discounted prices at Coach Factory stores or on the Coach Factory Online Sale, that you have to be invited to. Department stores like Macy's, Nordstrom and Dillards sometimes have them on sale. Coach doesn't distribute their items to small retailers.



I have a gucci belt that Im not sure if it is authentic or not. How can I find out? Can I post a picture on here somewhere


----------



## Caspin22

wingirl1234 said:


> I have a gucci belt that Im not sure if it is authentic or not. How can I find out? Can I post a picture on here somewhere




There is an authentication thread in the Gucci sub forum under Premier Designers. You'll want to read post #1 in that thread for instructions on how to post for authentication.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b063c2d16
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! These things always come in threes!
Click to expand...


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Two.time.bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! These things always come in threes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! And of course it's a better colour and in better condition than mine!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrie-Anne

kathyrose said:


> coach silver soho dusted suede metallic flap with two front pockets



I just got one of these on eBay. I've seen it referred to as a Soho dusted suede pocket flap and Soho dusted suede double pocket flap. Which is correct?
Also, is there any way to find out its original price? I can't find anything about this bag on Internet searches; is it hard to find?

Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## whateve

Carrie-Anne said:


> I just got one of these on eBay. I've seen it referred to as a Soho dusted suede pocket flap and Soho dusted suede double pocket flap. Which is correct?
> Also, is there any way to find out its original price? I can't find anything about this bag on Internet searches; is it hard to find?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!


If you look at the creed, you'll see the style number and the date of manufacture. It isn't a recent bag which is why you can't find out much about it. A style number and date code would be helpful so I would know which files to look through.

It was probably called a Soho dusted suede pocket flap. I haven't found the suede version yet, but the regular leather version sold for $328 in 2006.


----------



## BeenBurned

Carrie-Anne said:


> I just got one of these on eBay. I've seen it referred to as a Soho dusted suede pocket flap and Soho dusted suede double pocket flap. Which is correct?
> Also, is there any way to find out its original price? I can't find anything about this bag on Internet searches; is it hard to find?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!





whateve said:


> If you look at the creed, you'll see the style number and the date of manufacture. It isn't a recent bag which is why you can't find out much about it. A style number and date code would be helpful so I would know which files to look through.
> 
> It was probably called a Soho dusted suede pocket flap. I haven't found the suede version yet, but the regular leather version sold for $328 in 2006.



I don't have a style number, but I think it's this one found on this page of the Wayback:
http://web.archive.org/web/20060208.../content/CollectionListAll.aspx?categoryId=68


*ETA: FOUND IT!! Style number 9702!!*

[FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]COACH SOHO METALLIC POCKET FLAP                                                                               



[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## puckettk

MarikaBe said:


> Saw the cutest mini coach handbag for fall, had  orange & beige flower patterns with black, an orange slim but long  shoulder strap... Anyone knows the name of that model??  Don't know if  it's recent or not...





whateve said:


> was it this print?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-fall-2014-preview-tpf-official-861915-152.html#post27452767



Or perhaps the Poppy Floral Flight bag?

http://www.dillards.com/product/COACH-POPPY-FLORAL-SCARF-PRINT-FLIGHT-BAG_301_-1_301_503981743


----------



## Hyacinth

Carrie-Anne said:


> I just got one of these on eBay. I've seen it referred to as a Soho dusted suede pocket flap and Soho dusted suede double pocket flap. Which is correct?
> Also, is there any way to find out its original price? I can't find anything about this bag on Internet searches; is it hard to find?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!





whateve said:


> If you look at the creed, you'll see the style number and the date of manufacture. It isn't a recent bag which is why you can't find out much about it. A style number and date code would be helpful so I would know which files to look through.
> 
> It was probably called a Soho dusted suede pocket flap. I haven't found the suede version yet, but the regular leather version sold for $328 in 2006.



*If *that post you referred to from 2008 had the correct style name, then there are TWO Soho Dusted Suede Pocket Flaps, with different straps and different style numbers. That's one reason why creed photos and serial and style numbers are so important. Did you buy one with a plain strap or one with the chevron detailing on the strap shown below that was style 3663? _That_ was the style you asked about three days ago and if that's the one you bought, then it's #3663 and I already identified it with the correct name _and_ authenticated it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-528.html#post27499822
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-528.html#post27500166

Please _always_ post creed and serial number photos and links to the Ebay or sale listing..We need to see what you actually bought,_ not_ some photo with no creed or serial information posted six years ago.

This is the bag you asked about on the 7th:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This is a different bag posted about in 2008 which is probably not the one you bought:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ur-soho-pieces-here-156436-4.html#post8253178

THIS one below is also 3663, the same exact style as the bag you asked about 3 days ago, note that the creed says it's made of "goat suede with a metallic finish": There are also differences in the stitching details between the two styles. The front buckles are different, the ends of the leather tab that go through the front buckles are different, and so are half a dozen other details.


----------



## whateve

Carrie-Anne said:


> I just got one of these on eBay. I've seen it referred to as a Soho dusted suede pocket flap and Soho dusted suede double pocket flap. Which is correct?
> Also, is there any way to find out its original price? I can't find anything about this bag on Internet searches; is it hard to find?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!





Hyacinth said:


> *If *that post you referred to from 2008 had the correct style name, then there are TWO Soho Dusted Suede Pocket Flaps, with different straps and different style numbers. That's one reason why creed photos and serial and style numbers are so important. Did you buy one with a plain strap or one with the chevron detailing on the strap shown below that was style 3663? _That_ was the style you asked about three days ago and if that's the one you bought, then it's #3663 and I already identified and authenticated it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-528.html#post27499822
> and
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-528.html#post27500166
> 
> Please _always_ post creed and serial number photos and links to the Ebay or sale listing..We need to see what you actually bought,_ not_ some photo with no creed or serial information posted six years ago.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...ur-soho-pieces-here-156436-4.html#post8253178
> 
> THIS is also 3663, note that the creed says it's made of "goat suede with a metallic finish":


They're also not the same color. The one you asked about is silver. The one you bought is gold.


----------



## Carrie-Anne

I am terribly sorry. I had an accident and have been on pain medication and muscle relaxers for a week and it's made me very fuzzy and forgetful. I am indeed asking about the 3663 in the auction above. Please accept my apology; I'm normally  much more together than my recent posts make me appear. :shame:


----------



## jroger1

Can someone help? I'm looking for a bag similar to this one, with the same coated canvas monogram print and vachetta trim but in a style without the vachetta lines down the bag. I'm not sure if it has pockets, it would be a tote with vachetta trim around the top perimeter of the bag. TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e93097602#ht_1948wt_916

I think I found it.


----------



## whateve

jroger1 said:


> Can someone help?  I'm looking for a bag similar to this one, with the same coated canvas monogram print and vachetta trim but in a style without the vachetta lines down the bag.  I'm not sure if it has pockets, it would be a tote with vachetta trim around the top perimeter of the bag.  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e93097602#ht_1948wt_916


Like these? style F28365. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=coach+F28365&_dcat=63852&Color=Brown&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

I don't have this one in my files. It has an A factory code.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Used-A...l-/181560110190?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files. It has an A factory code.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Used-A...l-/181560110190?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120




I can check the exact name when I get home.  I want to say Coach Mail Messenger but I am at work right now.  There are fakes of this style out there.  The one I saw had a creed that had the wrong type of material on it.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files. It has an A factory code.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Used-A...l-/181560110190?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120





Coach Black Legacy Leather Messenger Flap Briefcase 9065 Brief Mail Bag is what I titled mine way back.


I believe it was *Coach Black Leather Mail Bag* or *Mail Brief* or something like that.  Not sure if Legacy was in the name or not.


----------



## dayledayle

Hi, I recently bought coach peyton jordan carryall 26187 without serial number. Did Coach made Changes with their creed? 

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

dayledayle said:


> Hi, I recently bought coach peyton jordan carryall 26187 without serial number. Did Coach made Changes with their creed?
> 
> Thank you.


The newer bags have a small tag sewn into the lining seam with the style number information. The tag is behind the "made in" label.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Coach Black Legacy Leather Messenger Flap Briefcase 9065 Brief Mail Bag is what I titled mine way back.
> 
> 
> I believe it was *Coach Black Leather Mail Bag* or *Mail Brief* or something like that.  Not sure if Legacy was in the name or not.


Thank you very much!


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Thank you very much!



I consider it the woman's version of the 5206 Full Flap Messenger Brief.  It is much lighter in weight.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I consider it the woman's version of the 5206 Full Flap Messenger Brief.  It is much lighter in weight.


I'm surprised I've never seen it before. It seems like a great size. The A factory code made me think it might be a sample bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files. It has an A factory code.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Used-A...l-/181560110190?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120





noshoepolish said:


> I consider it the woman's version of the 5206 Full Flap Messenger Brief.  It is much lighter in weight.



It's in a few 1999 catalogs as a Legacy Mail Bag. I think this one has had the strap replaced though, the original strap didn't have a shoulder pad and wasn't a guitar-type strap like this one seems to be, unless it's just at a strange angle in the photos. Looks like it was introduced in the 1999 Preview catalog, the pic is from 1999 Holiday.

Sorry about the huge pics, the catalog pics aren't very good.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's in a few 1998 and 1999 catalogs as a Legacy Mail Bag. I think this one has had the strap replaced though, the original strap didn't have a shoulder pad and wasn't a guitar-type strap like this one seems to be, unless it's just at a strange angle in the photos.
> 
> Sorry about the huge pics, the catalog pics aren't very good.


Thanks for the catalog photos. They're aren't too big. I'm sure the strap has been replaced - it doesn't look at all the same. The replacement looks like it might be more comfortable if you are carrying a lot.


----------



## dayledayle

BeenBurned said:


> The newer bags have a small tag sewn into the lining seam with the style number information. The tag is behind the "made in" label.



Thank you BB!


----------



## whateve

This looks like it should be part of the Manhattan collection,  but I don't have #4135 in my files.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...5-/231362887144?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> This looks like it should be part of the Manhattan collection,  but I don't have #4135 in my files.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...5-/231362887144?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



It's a Manhattan Promenade Bag


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Manhattan Promenade Bag


Thank you!


----------



## Cameochi

I purchased this mini lunch tote today but cannot find a style number for it.  Any info will be most appreciated.  It is approx. 8 x 8 x3.75 made in NYC.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leatherwear-No-074-8315-/251683186104?autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=o8WMpOj9xY3moG38%252F88vTKf7NEc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I purchased this mini lunch tote today but cannot find a style number for it.  Any info will be most appreciated.  It is approx. 8 x 8 x3.75 made in NYC.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...xY3moG38%2F88vTKf7NEc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's a small tote #9685.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> It's a small tote #9685.


Thank you so much, Whateve.  I am going to go back through my catalogs again as I must have missed it.  Now I can finish cataloging it.  
I just noticed something though.  The 9690 is shown as a Dinky but in BC's drawings it is spelled Dinkey.  Coach gets curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## jroger1

whateve said:


> Like these? style F28365. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=coach+F28365&_dcat=63852&Color=Brown&rt=nc


 
That's it, thank you.  It seems, if the listings are correct, some of them have vachetta leather trim and some have patent leather trim.


----------



## Finch

Year 2002, style #9148

Can't find much. Thanks!


----------



## puckettk

Finch said:


> Year 2002, style #9148
> 
> Can't find much. Thanks!



Reminds me of the Legacy Hobo but I'm sure one of the experts would know for sure!


----------



## whateve

What is this? It looks like a Soho bag but it is missing the buckles.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22157229440...d=151448154270/?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? It looks like a Soho bag but it is missing the buckles.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22157229440...d=151448154270/?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160



It's a Columbus Bag, style 4119 from the short-lived West End Lightweights line, early 1992. From the style number they were an offshoot of the Lightweight line. Coach didn't change the line's name to Soho until 1993.


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> Year 2002, style #9148
> 
> Can't find much. Thanks!





puckettk said:


> Reminds me of the Legacy Hobo but I'm sure one of the experts would know for sure!



We have a WINNAH !!!

Legacy Hobo it is.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Columbus Bag, style 4119 from the short-lived West End Lightweights line, early 1992. From the style number they were an offshoot of the Lightweight line. Coach didn't change the line's name to Soho until 1993.


Thank you!


----------



## Finch

Hyacinth said:


> We have a WINNAH !!!
> 
> Legacy Hobo it is.



Thank you Hyacinth 

PS - one of my favorite shows!


----------



## beachfront35

can someone please authenticate this coach crossbody for me-thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Nm


----------



## beachfront35

beachfront35 said:


> can someone please authenticate this coach crossbody for me-thanks in advance


???


----------



## puckettk

beachfront35 said:


> ???



The TPF Coach Authentication Thread is here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html

Make sure you read the rules/regulations (on the first page of the Sticky) before you submit your authentication request.  Good luck!


----------



## Cameochi

I am wondering if anyone knows a style number for a very vintage, pre-creed Federal Seal bag?  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Feder...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5412be3ed9

 For this one, I need to find a style name.  It is a 1999 6152 and I did find another like it from an old eBay listing but no name.  I did find an Aero collection with a 61** prefix but they were pearlized leather so very different from this one.  Any info will most appreciated on this item as well.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PINK-leather-small-tote-Style-No-J9E-6152-pre-owned-good-condition-/261630984902?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Iya2ahO1khJi0%252Bm%252FW4bKQc8S9RE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows a style number for a very vintage, pre-creed Federal Seal bag?  As always, any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Feder...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5412be3ed9
> 
> For this one, I need to find a style name.  It is a 1999 6152 and I did find another like it from an old eBay listing but no name.  I did find an Aero collection with a 61** prefix but they were pearlized leather so very different from this one.  Any info will most appreciated on this item as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PINK-leather-small-tote-Style-No-J9E-6152-pre-owned-good-condition-/261630984902?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Iya2ahO1khJi0%252Bm%252FW4bKQc8S9RE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The Great Seal bags were from the early 70s and may have been a smaller and earlier version of the Classic Shoulder Bag/Classic Pouch, style 9170. The embossed bags were supposed to have been made for the senators' wives who traveled to China with Nixon in 1972 according to one seller. They were stamped by the government, not by Coach. It's barely possible that Coach or the Feds made a few available for retail sale but that's JUST a guess and has never been confirmed.

-6152 IS a Pearlized Bleecker Bag from the Holiday 1999 catalog


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> The Great Seal bags were from the early 70s and may have been a smaller and earlier version of the Classic Shoulder Bag/Classic Pouch, style 9170. The embossed bags were supposed to have been made for the senators' wives who traveled to China with Nixon in 1972 according to one seller. They were stamped by the government, not by Coach. It's barely possible that Coach or the Feds made a few available for retail sale but that's JUST a guess and has never been confirmed.
> 
> -6152 IS a Pearlized Bleecker Bag from the Holiday 1999 catalog



Thanks, Hyacinth.  I saw an article showing a 1972 date for the Federal Seal bags and it does look like a Classic Pouch 9170 so that's what I will use. The Coach archive photo shows the Federal seal bags in some very vibrant colors so my guess is that they sold them to whoever had the money.  I also wonder if the bags made for the senators' wives were a specific color - navy blue or red, perhaps? It is amazing that our government actually stamped the bags.  That makes them extra special and the one I bought has a very clear stamp on it and a very small black metal plate that says Coach.  


I am going to go back through my Holiday 1999 catalog and see if I can find a photo of the other one.  I have some but not all of the catalogs and wish I could find more. The tote has an inside strap that snaps - just like a Bleecker 9305.


----------



## whateve

My version of this fob has two sandals. Did they make a version with only one or is the seller pulling a fast one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWOT-Co...b-/221589131195?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## ilikesunshine

Does anyone know if color code LIC2J is Grey Birch?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> My version of this fob has two sandals. Did they make a version with only one or is the seller pulling a fast one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWOT-Co...b-/221589131195?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



The seller's pulling a fast one. Or bought the fob from another seller who pulled a fast one.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b063c2d16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another of those clutch portfolio bags with the eyelets. This one is pre-creed and has a paper clip zipper pull. The clips have been replaced.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VTG-W...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceb339c41
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah03

This popped up on my Pinterest page. Anyone know what it is?
View attachment 2793960


----------



## mandaart3

Sarah03 said:


> This popped up on my Pinterest page. Anyone know what it is?
> View attachment 2793960


Its a chelsea flagship tote, very very pretty


----------



## Sarah03

mandaart3 said:


> Its a chelsea flagship tote, very very pretty




Aha!  Thank you, mandaart!!


----------



## kellyhp

Anyone know what this bag is called?
I had asked the seller for a picture of the creed but no response 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-crossbody-handbag-/261627897554?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ozmodiar

kellyhp said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called?
> I had asked the seller for a picture of the creed but no response
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-cross...XG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Chelsea Flagship Leather Crossbody


----------



## kellyhp

ozmodiar said:


> Chelsea Flagship Leather Crossbody



So, there is no creed in this bag?

Thank you very much, Ozmodiar!


----------



## ozmodiar

kellyhp said:


> So, there is no creed in this bag?
> 
> Thank you very much, Ozmodiar!



I don't know for sure, but probably not as its style number (45916) indicates its been categorized as a small leather good, and those usually don't have creeds.


----------



## Esquared72

It's shameful when you find items you forgot you bought! Even worse when you can't remember how long ago it was. 

This wallet is one of those items. Spruced it up with some Coach fabric cleaner and loaded it up as I love the layout.

Anyone know the style name of this wallet?


----------



## BeenBurned

eehlers said:


> It's shameful when you find items you forgot you bought! Even worse when you can't remember how long ago it was.
> 
> This wallet is one of those items. Spruced it up with some Coach fabric cleaner and loaded it up as I love the layout.
> 
> Anyone know the style name of this wallet?


Style 6540 and I believe the name is along the lines of optic signature compact wallet from around 2006-ish.

*ETA*: I found the wallet on the wayback -- April 22, 2005. It's called soho optic signature compact clutch. The image doesn't show on the actual wallet page:


----------



## Esquared72

BeenBurned said:


> Style 6540 and I believe the name is along the lines of optic signature compact wallet from around 2006-ish.
> 
> *ETA*: I found the wallet on the wayback -- April 22, 2005. It's called soho optic signature compact clutch. The image doesn't show on the actual wallet page:




Awesome - thank you so much!!


----------



## Cameochi

I just purchased this spectator bag made in Costa Rica - 9661 is the style number.  Does anyone have a style name for it?  As always any info will be appreciated.  Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PURSE-Women-039-s-Beige-Tan-amp-White-Leather-Shoulder-Strap-Hand-Bag-M1P-9661-/161466483604?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=XS9o%252BamHOOEqfgpiRqNl9rSGUTc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Two.time.bags

Cameochi said:


> I just purchased this spectator bag made in Costa Rica - 9661 is the style number.  Does anyone have a style name for it?  As always any info will be appreciated.  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PURSE-Women-039-s-Beige-Tan-amp-White-Leather-Shoulder-Strap-Hand-Bag-M1P-9661-/161466483604?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=XS9o%252BamHOOEqfgpiRqNl9rSGUTc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


You just outbid me on that one!  Isn't it a City bag?


----------



## Cameochi

Two.time.bags said:


> You just outbid me on that one!  Isn't it a City bag?


OMG Two.time.  I had no idea who was bidding on it.  It sure looks like a City bag to me but I thought maybe they gave it a different name because it is a spectator bag.  A regular City bag is a 9790 and this one is a 9661 but Spectator City bag would work for me.  


I scooped up a navy blue Laurel too for about the same price and the former owner conditioned it so it looks really nice and I think it looks better than the other navy blue Laurel priced at almost $150.00.  Jus' sayin'


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> OMG Two.time.  I had no idea who was bidding on it.  It sure looks like a City bag to me but I thought maybe they gave it a different name because it is a spectator bag.  A regular City bag is a 9790 and this one is a 9661 but Spectator City bag would work for me.
> 
> 
> I scooped up a navy blue Laurel too for about the same price and the former owner conditioned it so it looks really nice and I think it looks better than the other navy blue Laurel priced at almost $150.00.  Jus' sayin'


Yes it is a spectator city bag. The number is 9667, not 9661.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Yes it is a spectator city bag. The number is 9667, not 9661.


Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated.


----------



## tke06

I need a little education.  I'm looking at a Coach creed C1220-F20266.  The handbag appears to be Ashley Signature Satchel Handbag 3 color Metallic Gold.  However, the thing that is throwing me is the very tacky "Made in China" tag sewn into the lavender lining.  It has what looks like a white dot above the word, "in".  Is this the authentic locale tag in factory bags?

TIA,
tke06


----------



## Sicy

Can someone tell me the name/style of this bag? It's like a fabric/stitched material. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

tke06 said:


> I need a little education.  I'm looking at a Coach creed C1220-F20266.  The handbag appears to be Ashley Signature Satchel Handbag 3 color Metallic Gold.  However, the thing that is throwing me is the very tacky "Made in China" tag sewn into the lavender lining.  It has what looks like a white dot above the word, "in".  Is this the authentic locale tag in factory bags?
> 
> TIA,
> tke06


Most lined Coach items made from the mid 2000s until a few years ago have the same tag. They now use a translucent plastic tag, which might be tackier. The dot on the tag indicates that the bag was made for factory, which is verified by the F in the creed.


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Can someone tell me the name/style of this bag? It's like a fabric/stitched material. Thank you.


It was a made for factory bag so I'm not sure of the exact name, unless I can find one with a price tag. The style number is F17668, it was made around 2012, and it was probably called something like signature stripe stitched tote.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve!  Much appreciated.


You're welcome! Twins, I have the same bag in navy/white. I think they didn't number these like they did other spectator bags, with a 6 in the place of the first 9, because they had already made a spectator version of the city bag earlier. Since these were done differently, they wanted them to have a different style number.


----------



## Sicy

whateve said:


> It was a made for factory bag so I'm not sure of the exact name, unless I can find one with a price tag. The style number is F17668, it was made around 2012, and it was probably called something like signature stripe stitched tote.



Thank you


----------



## whateve

Sicy said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## starkura

Please help me find out what is the coach id for this product, I looked everywhere.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## whateve

starkura said:


> Please help me find out what is the coach id for this product, I looked everywhere.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's on the price tag.


----------



## starkura

It's not my picture!! It's an item I lost on eBay and I want to find another on, only description by the seller was coach wristlet/wallet! I need help.


----------



## whateve

starkura said:


> It's not my picture!! It's an item I lost on eBay and I want to find another on, only description by the seller was coach wristlet/wallet! I need help.


I'm pretty sure that it was made for factory a few years ago. I doubt there are many left still new with tags. Even if you knew the style number, it wouldn't help very much since most sellers don't use style numbers in their titles. I think your best bet would be to set up an automatic search on ebay for Coach purple wallet and hope that someone else lists one.


----------



## starkura

That doesn't help me at all. I've been scanning over 50 pages of Google image with different keyword. I don't care for the purple one, I just love the style, wristlet but still plenty of space for cards and phone. Thank anyway


----------



## tke06

whateve said:


> Most lined Coach items made from the mid 2000s until a few years ago have the same tag. They now use a translucent plastic tag, which might be tackier. The dot on the tag indicates that the bag was made for factory, which is verified by the F in the creed.



Super!  Thanks so much


----------



## whateve

starkura said:


> That doesn't help me at all. I've been scanning over 50 pages of Google image with different keyword. I don't care for the purple one, I just love the style, wristlet but still plenty of space for cards and phone. Thank anyway


Oh, then there are plenty of alternatives. Try looking for Coach Poppy wristlet wallet or Coach Daisy wristlet wallet. These are very similar to the purple one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-4...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d25f34bad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-D...4-/271050393296?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f1bdcc6d0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-P...W-/301377407546?pt=Wallet&hash=item462b7e4a3a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-SILVE...T-/231375389312?pt=Wallet&hash=item35df0c4280

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234412fa2c


----------



## whateve

tke06 said:


> Super!  Thanks so much


You're welcome!


----------



## starkura

Thank you!! The second one is beautiful O.O
Me want!!
Thank you again!


----------



## whateve

starkura said:


> Thank you!! The second one is beautiful O.O
> Me want!!
> Thank you again!


You're welcome!


----------



## OtakuMom

I know it's originally from an outlet collection called Gallery, but I'm trying to pinpoint a year.  This was an eBay purchase, so I'm curious as to the approximate age of the bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

OtakuMom said:


> View attachment 2801623
> 
> 
> I know it's originally from an outlet collection called Gallery, but I'm trying to pinpoint a year.  This was an eBay purchase, so I'm curious as to the approximate age of the bag.



If you have the bag, all you need to do is post a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number.


----------



## OtakuMom

Here's the creed.


----------



## whateve

OtakuMom said:


> View attachment 2801960
> 
> 
> Here's the creed.


The style number is F19252. It's a Gallery Leather Zip Tote made for factory stores. It was made in February 2013.


----------



## OtakuMom

whateve said:


> The style number is F19252. It's a Gallery Leather Zip Tote made for factory stores. It was made in February 2013.



Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

OtakuMom said:


> Thanks, Whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## gnourtmat

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what this wallet is called and what year it is? There's no tag or anything. I know nothing about it 

My mom had it laying around in her closet for years.


----------



## Two.time.bags

This looks interesting, especially the strap attachment. Does anyone know what it is, please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331370843711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what this wallet is called and what year it is? There's no tag or anything. I know nothing about it
> 
> My mom had it laying around in her closet for years.



It's a compact clutch wallet, probably from about 2002-ish. 

I can't find a style number for the leather version but this is 6054:


----------



## gnourtmat

BeenBurned said:


> It's a compact clutch wallet, probably from about 2002-ish.
> 
> I can't find a style number for the leather version but this is 6054:
> 
> 
> web.archive.org/web/20040604143129im_/http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/6054_d1.jpg



Thank you! The color blocking is very cool. I wish I knew what other color combinations were produced!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> This looks interesting, especially the strap attachment. Does anyone know what it is, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331370843711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It reminds me of an early School Bag, style 9695, maybe before the strap attachment was changed to the sides of the bag instead of clipping to the rings on the back. But that's just a guess. The turnlock tab design and creed/serial stamp makes me think late 1970s - again, just a guess. The turnlock tab and strap attachment on the back are the same as what was used on the old Slim Pouch from around 1978 that eventually became the Station Bag. The strap seems kind of short but I don't know how long the original one was.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It reminds me of an early School Bag, style 9695, maybe before the strap attachment was changed to the sides of the bag instead of clipping to the rings on the back. But that's just a guess. The turnlock tab design and creed/serial stamp makes me think late 1970s - again, just a guess. The turnlock tab and strap attachment on the back are the same as what was used on the old Slim Pouch from around 1978 that eventually became the Station Bag. The strap seems kind of short but I don't know how long the original one was.


Thanks Hyacinth. I'm not sure how comfortable it would be to have the strap attached in that way. But it looks cool!


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> It reminds me of an early School Bag, style 9695, maybe before the strap attachment was changed to the sides of the bag instead of clipping to the rings on the back. But that's just a guess. The turnlock tab design and creed/serial stamp makes me think late 1970s - again, just a guess. The turnlock tab and strap attachment on the back are the same as what was used on the old Slim Pouch from around 1978 that eventually became the Station Bag. The strap seems kind of short but I don't know how long the original one was.





Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I'm not sure how comfortable it would be to have the strap attached in that way. But it looks cool!



There's no way anyone could wear it cross-body unless they were impossibly thin, even if the strap was longer. That's probably the reason that back-mounted strap design didn't last very long.


----------



## syncopation

So...hi. I'm totally new here.

I kinda have a question about a Coach bag that I purchased on Ebay (yeah, perhaps not the best choice).

Luckily, it's not fake, but...there's a problem.

It's a Madison Small Phoebe in the Ocelot print fabric. I really enjoy the bag, but the zipper pull of the middle compartment just fell right off. I don't know if this is a normal problem with the bag or if someone did something to make it like that. The listing described the bag as being new with tags. Which it was, but then the zipper pull falls off.

I will admit I paid about half of the retail value of this bag, and I really enjoy the bag, and I'd rather not return it or complain or anything, but I'm just wondering if it's normal. I decided that because of this issue, the seller won't be getting any feedback. This issue made me decide against leaving a positive, but I'm not unhappy enough to leave a negative or neutral. I'm more confused than anything because it's so strange. It just fell right off.

Unfortunately I also scratched up the hardware getting it off and on. Blech. I now have the zipper pull tucked inside to keep it from falling off. I'm trying to think of a way to fix it so it won't fall off and get lost, never to be seen again.

I read about someone having a similar issue, but with a different Coach.


----------



## Caspin22

These things happen sometimes, regardless of brand. The seller might not even have known. Coach does send bags out for repairs. Bring it to a Coach store - they'll charge you $20 (has that changed?) for shipping, and they'll send the bag out to be fixed. Should be an easy fix in this case. 

Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

syncopation said:


> So...hi. I'm totally new here.
> 
> I kinda have a question about a Coach bag that I purchased on Ebay (yeah, perhaps not the best choice).
> 
> Luckily, it's not fake, but...there's a problem.
> 
> It's a Madison Small Phoebe in the Ocelot print fabric. I really enjoy the bag, but the zipper pull of the middle compartment just fell right off. I don't know if this is a normal problem with the bag or if someone did something to make it like that. The listing described the bag as being new with tags. Which it was, but then the zipper pull falls off.
> 
> I will admit I paid about half of the retail value of this bag, and I really enjoy the bag, and I'd rather not return it or complain or anything, but I'm just wondering if it's normal. I decided that because of this issue, the seller won't be getting any feedback. This issue made me decide against leaving a positive, but I'm not unhappy enough to leave a negative or neutral. I'm more confused than anything because it's so strange. It just fell right off.
> 
> Unfortunately I also scratched up the hardware getting it off and on. Blech. I now have the zipper pull tucked inside to keep it from falling off. I'm trying to think of a way to fix it so it won't fall off and get lost, never to be seen again.
> 
> I read about someone having a similar issue, but with a different Coach.



If its a fairly recent bag, there's a good chance you can get it repaired free. I have a new willis that had a broken turnlock and they sent it in , repaired and shipped it back to me without charge.

If you do take it to coach, don't mention ebay.


----------



## syncopation

BeenBurned said:


> If its a fairly recent bag, there's a good chance you can get it repaired free. I have a new willis that had a broken turnlock and they sent it in , repaired and shipped it back to me without charge.
> 
> If you do take it to coach, don't mention ebay.


Yeah, that would probably be wise.

There isn't a Coach store near me, though, just stores that carry Coach.  Urgh.

I think maybe I should refrain from purchasing newer Coach bags on Ebay in the future. Inexpensive older ones, sure, but nothing like this again.


----------



## Caspin22

syncopation said:


> Yeah, that would probably be wise.
> 
> There isn't a Coach store near me, though, just stores that carry Coach.  Urgh.
> 
> I think maybe I should refrain from purchasing newer Coach bags on Ebay in the future. Inexpensive older ones, sure, but nothing like this again.



Why?  There's hundreds of us here who have purchased probably thousands of new bags, without issue.  eBay or otherwise, your problem is definitely not the norm, and I hope it doesn't deter you from Coach.


----------



## syncopation

Canderson22 said:


> Why?  There's hundreds of us here who have purchased probably thousands of new bags, without issue.  eBay or otherwise, your problem is definitely not the norm, and I hope it doesn't deter you from Coach.


Oh, I'm definitely not, I just question the safety of buying Coach from Ebay. Meh. I know this didn't happen because I bought it on Ebay, but I'm still a bit gun shy now.

I definitely love Coach and plan on buying Coach in the future (when I can afford to).


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm trying to find a style number/proper name for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA&#128522;


----------



## BeenBurned

syncopation said:


> Oh, I'm definitely not, I just question the safety of buying Coach from Ebay. Meh. I know this didn't happen because I bought it on Ebay, but I'm still a bit gun shy now.
> 
> I definitely love Coach and plan on buying Coach in the future (when I can afford to).



Ebay tends to be a lot safer for buyers than for sellers. 

The problem you experienced has nothing to do with where you bought it. Manufacturer defects can be found on items purchased anywhere, including directly from Coach or from Macy's or from Nordstrom.  (Consider all the new cars that have recalls. Those cars were sold by dealers.)

Stuff happens. By avoiding ebay, bonanza and other online sites, you'll be missing a lot of possible deals.


----------



## cg12

Hi..I thought I would ask a question here. I would like to resell a Coach handbag (used) that I purchased from the factory over the summer. I just noticed it does not have the serial number on the back patch like usual, but inside the zipper pocket?? How do I go about reassuring the buyer that it is NOT a fake. I can't believe Coach has started this.


----------



## whateve

cg12 said:


> Hi..I thought I would ask a question here. I would like to resell a Coach handbag (used) that I purchased from the factory over the summer. I just noticed it does not have the serial number on the back patch like usual, but inside the zipper pocket?? How do I go about reassuring the buyer that it is NOT a fake. I can't believe Coach has started this.


All the new ones are like this. Show a picture of the patch and the label with the number in your listing. You might state in the listing that Coach has changed their policy and no longer puts numbers on the patch. Have lots of pictures of the details of the bag.

It is a nightmare for those of us that authenticate.


----------



## cg12

whateve said:


> All the new ones are like this. Show a picture of the patch and the label with the number in your listing. You might state in the listing that Coach has changed their policy and no longer puts numbers on the patch. Have lots of pictures of the details of the bag.
> 
> It is a nightmare for those of us that authenticate.


Thanks whateve!


----------



## cg12

I wish Coach would put out a press release or something about this. That way I could print something up and include it with the handbag purchase. I have looked and saw nothing. Also many of the CF Sales assistants knew nothing of this. They couldnt even tell me the serial number was in the zipper pocket. I found that information here.


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I'm trying to find a style number/proper name for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806355


It looks like style #22303. It's a Kristin east west tote. It might have been called Kristin signature sateen east west tote.


----------



## whateve

cg12 said:


> Thanks whateve!


You're welcome. 


cg12 said:


> I wish Coach would put out a press release or something about this. That way I could print something up and include it with the handbag purchase. I have looked and saw nothing. Also many of the CF Sales assistants knew nothing of this. They couldnt even tell me the serial number was in the zipper pocket. I found that information here.


Coach doesn't care about making it easier for you to sell your bag.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

whateve said:


> It looks like style #22303. It's a Kristin east west tote. It might have been called Kristin signature sateen east west tote.




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Thank you! &#128522;


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

This one has me confused. It looks sort of like a Dakota Lariat but the ring is in the wrong place and the lining looks like a Sheridan. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...e-/191413296343?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> This one has me confused. It looks sort of like a Dakota Lariat but the ring is in the wrong place and the lining looks like a Sheridan.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...e-/191413296343?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



It's a Sheridan Shelby Bag, style 4213


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Sheridan Shelby Bag, style 4213


Thank you! That's an unusual closure.


----------



## syncopation

whateve said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Coach doesn't care about making it easier for you to sell your bag.


LOL! Too true.


----------



## dojest

Can you please tell me if you can tell that this is an authentic Coach purse?


----------



## whateve

dojest said:


> Can you please tell me if you can tell that this is an authentic Coach purse?


No it's fake. In the future, post your requests to the Authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## sunshine89029

I was recently given a Coach bag and the inside patch is one I've never seen and it isn't clear to read so, I need to know if it's authentic or not, and if so what is the style called?
Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## whateve

sunshine89029 said:


> I was recently given a Coach bag and the inside patch is one I've never seen and it isn't clear to read so, I need to know if it's authentic or not, and if so what is the style called?
> Thanks in advance for your time


I'm sorry, it's fake.


----------



## sunshine89029

ok thanks


----------



## whateve

sunshine89029 said:


> ok thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Fashionstar101

Guys what is the style of this bag I bought? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321579669906?txnId=0

It has a ring lit opening for a strap but only on one side! Hmm! Any help would be great!! Thank you!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Fashionstar101 said:


> Guys what is the style of this bag I bought?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321579669906?txnId=0
> 
> It has a ring lit opening for a strap but only on one side! Hmm! Any help would be great!! Thank you!!



Link not working

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> Guys what is the style of this bag I bought?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321579669906?txnId=0
> 
> It has a ring lit opening for a strap but only on one side! Hmm! Any help would be great!! Thank you!!



It looks like some kind of clutch. I don't see any strap mountings and I doubt if it's much bigger than 10x7. But it's hard to pin it down since the seller couldn't even be bothered to post any measurements.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like some kind of clutch. I don't see any strap mountings and I doubt if it's much bigger than 10x7. But it's hard to pin it down since the seller couldn't even be bothered to post any measurements.


On the rehab thread, she said it was 15 inches long.


----------



## Fashionstar101

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like some kind of clutch. I don't see any strap mountings and I doubt if it's much bigger than 10x7. But it's hard to pin it down since the seller couldn't even be bothered to post any measurements.



Yes it is huge! I can get exact measurements, but using a smaller ruler, it was about 15in.. It is huge! The seller did not show very good pictures! Here is a pic of the strap mount: plmk! Thank you!!


----------



## Cc1213

Anyone the name of this bag? Found it at goodwill for $15, and would like to sell.


----------



## whateve

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2809114
> View attachment 2809115
> 
> Anyone the name of this bag? Found it at goodwill for $15, and would like to sell.


Audrey large metallic cinched tote.


----------



## Cc1213

whateve said:


> Audrey large metallic cinched tote.




Thank you


----------



## Cc1213

Cc1213 said:


> Thank you




Would you recommend pricing it at $150? It is in excellent condition, but has several stains on inner lining.


----------



## whateve

Cc1213 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.



Cc1213 said:


> Would you recommend pricing it at $150? It is in excellent condition, but has several stains on inner lining.


You can search on ebay to see what others are selling for.


----------



## syncopation

Cc1213 said:


> Would you recommend pricing it at $150? It is in excellent condition, but has several stains on inner lining.


Wow, that's a REALLY nice bag. I would keep it.

Personally, I would feel icky selling something for $150 that I got for one tenth of that, but that's just me. I would just keep it, personally. *shrug*

But I found a similar one on Ebay selling for about $110, but it was in better condition. I would say you should probably try to sell yours for around $70-$80, but that's just my opinion, make of it what you will.


----------



## Hyacinth

Fashionstar101 said:


> Yes it is huge! I can get exact measurements, but using a smaller ruler, it was about 15in.. It is huge! The seller did not show very good pictures! Here is a pic of the strap mount: plmk! Thank you!!



I still don't know what it is, but it's probably from the 1970s. At 15 inches it would most likely be some kind of business clutch or portfolio.. The closure is like the one on the old Buckled Pouch and Saddle Pouches but it's not a purse - anything that large with a strap attachment only on one side wouldn't be very useful or comfortable as a handbag.


_Whateve said:
"On the rehab thread, she said it was 15 inches long."_

I didn't know there were more posts on another thread, thanks. *I hope that anyone who cross-posts remembers to post links to any other threads on the same subject they may have posted somewhere else on this site.*


----------



## syncopation

Sooo. I purchased another Phoebe off Ebay. I like the bag, but I'm not happy about the gashes in the leather that the seller mentioned as "tiny scratches." She did not post accurate pictures showing the actual damage.

I'm wondering whether Coach would be willing to fix that (no, I shall not mention Ebay) and also, whether I'm wrong for doing the nicest thing (from my point of view) possible and simply leaving her no feedback at all. I want to keep the bag, but I'm not happy enough with the condition of the bag to leave her a positive. The listing states that it was "used for one day." What I guess she forgot to mention was that she used it for one day after the previous owner who gave it to her scratched it up, which is exactly why she didn't want it and made quite a bit of money off me for it. She included a handwritten card asking me for feedback which I found extremely phony and frankly quite rude. I'm afraid she might go ballistic if I don't leave feedback. Ugh. I'll just pretend I forgot and avoid her, I think.

I realize a lot of people here don't agree with buying Coach from Ebay, but I did. I also bought one other small Coach bag, but I may be done with Coach on Ebay after this. First a broken zipper pull, then scratches that the seller lied about. I hope my other bag turns out okay, but it was used, so I don't know. 

I think I might stick to authorized sellers from now on, even if it means paying more.


----------



## whateve

syncopation said:


> Sooo. I purchased another Phoebe off Ebay. I like the bag, but I'm not happy about the gashes in the leather that the seller mentioned as "tiny scratches." She did not post accurate pictures showing the actual damage.
> 
> I'm wondering whether Coach would be willing to fix that (no, I shall not mention Ebay) and also, whether I'm wrong for doing the nicest thing (from my point of view) possible and simply leaving her no feedback at all. I want to keep the bag, but I'm not happy enough with the condition of the bag to leave her a positive. The listing states that it was "used for one day." What I guess she forgot to mention was that she used it for one day after the previous owner who gave it to her scratched it up, which is exactly why she didn't want it and made quite a bit of money off me for it. She included a handwritten card asking me for feedback which I found extremely phony and frankly quite rude. I'm afraid she might go ballistic if I don't leave feedback. Ugh. I'll just pretend I forgot and avoid her, I think.
> 
> I realize a lot of people here don't agree with buying Coach from Ebay, but I did. I also bought one other small Coach bag, but I may be done with Coach on Ebay after this. First a broken zipper pull, then scratches that the seller lied about. I hope my other bag turns out okay, but it was used, so I don't know.
> 
> I think I might stick to authorized sellers from now on, even if it means paying more.


This is a thread to ask for a bag's name. There is an ebay forum where you can post questions about feedback. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ Maybe you can post your question about Coach fixing the scratches in the Phoebe clubhouse. Personally I don't think they will fix it (how would they?) and it seems dishonest to ask them to.

I don't believe there are many "here who don't agree with buying Coach from Ebay." Lots of tpfers buy bags on ebay, myself included. If you want older styles, often you can't find them anywhere else.


----------



## syncopation

whateve said:


> This is a thread to ask for a bag's name. There is an ebay forum where you can post questions about feedback. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ Maybe you can post your question about Coach fixing the scratches in the Phoebe clubhouse. Personally I don't think they will fix it (how would they?) and it seems dishonest to ask them to.
> 
> I don't believe there are many "here who don't agree with buying Coach from Ebay." Lots of tpfers buy bags on ebay, myself included. If you want older styles, often you can't find them anywhere else.


Oh. Oops. I'm sorry. I thought this was the thread for posting questions about Coach. I won't respond further.

Although I was under the impression that if you had a damaged Coach bag, you could send it to Coach for repairs.


----------



## whateve

syncopation said:


> Oh. Oops. I'm sorry. I thought this was the thread for posting questions about Coach. I won't respond further.
> 
> Although I was under the impression that if you had a damaged Coach bag, you could send it to Coach for repairs.


This is just one thread in the Coach forum. There is a chat thread, shopping threads, clubhouse threads, reveal threads, etc. 

Coach guarantees their products against manufacturing defects and hardware failure. Scratches on leather would be considered normal wear and tear.


----------



## syncopation

whateve said:


> This is just one thread in the Coach forum. There is a chat thread, shopping threads, clubhouse threads, reveal threads, etc.
> 
> Coach guarantees their products against manufacturing defects and hardware failure. Scratches on leather would be considered normal wear and tear.


Ah. Okay. Thank you for clearing that up for me.

Sorry. *exits thread*

Um...one last thing...my other bag, the zipper pull keeps falling off because of a large gap. Do you think Coach would fix that? Technically it makes the bag more difficult to use, and basically makes the middle compartment unusable. I have the zipper pull tucked away in the bag. I'm hoping Coach would repair that. If not, I'd like to know if there's anywhere I could get it repaired.


----------



## Two.time.bags

syncopation said:


> Ah. Okay. Thank you for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Sorry. *exits thread*
> 
> Um...one last thing...my other bag, the zipper pull keeps falling off because of a large gap. Do you think Coach would fix that? Technically it makes the bag more difficult to use, and basically makes the middle compartment unusable. I have the zipper pull tucked away in the bag. I'm hoping Coach would repair that. If not, I'd like to know if there's anywhere I could get it repaired.


It seems you've had bad luck with your small number of ebay purchases.  I have bought a very large number of Coach and other brand bags from ebay and have had only a few issues, and they were quickly resolved. 

If you are not happy with a purchase and the issue was not disclosed in the listing you have the option of seeking a full refund from the seller.  If the seller won't cooperate you can escalate the claim through ebay or PayPal and invariably they will support the buyer and you will 'win'.  Ebay protects it's buyers, that is why it is such a successful enterprise.

Your zipper pull sounds like it just needs a pair of pliers to close the gap.  Should be an easy fix for you or someone handy to do. A shoe repairer may be able to help.


----------



## whateve

syncopation said:


> Ah. Okay. Thank you for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Sorry. *exits thread*
> 
> Um...one last thing...my other bag, the zipper pull keeps falling off because of a large gap. Do you think Coach would fix that? Technically it makes the bag more difficult to use, and basically makes the middle compartment unusable. I have the zipper pull tucked away in the bag. I'm hoping Coach would repair that. If not, I'd like to know if there's anywhere I could get it repaired.


They should repair the zipper but they might charge you $20 shipping and it takes 6 weeks. They recently changed their repair policy to limit it to bags that were purchased within the year, so I don't know if you need a receipt or if the fact that it is a recent style is enough. A local leather or shoe repair might be able to do it cheaply.


----------



## Cc1213

syncopation said:


> Wow, that's a REALLY nice bag. I would keep it.
> 
> Personally, I would feel icky selling something for $150 that I got for one tenth of that, but that's just me. I would just keep it, personally. *shrug*
> 
> But I found a similar one on Ebay selling for about $110, but it was in better condition. I would say you should probably try to sell yours for around $70-$80, but that's just my opinion, make of it what you will.




Thank you. I know, it's a gorgeous bag with great weight to it. I may sell, or give to my sister. Thank you, for your advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2809114
> View attachment 2809115
> 
> Anyone the name of this bag? Found it at goodwill for $15, and would like to sell.





Cc1213 said:


> Would you recommend pricing it at $150? It is in excellent condition, but has several stains on inner lining.





syncopation said:


> Wow, that's a REALLY nice bag. I would keep it.
> 
> *Personally, I would feel icky selling something for $150 that I got for one tenth of that, but that's just me. I would just keep it, personally. *shrug**
> 
> But I found a similar one on Ebay selling for about $110, but it was in better condition. I would say you should probably try to sell yours for around $70-$80, but that's just my opinion, make of it what you will.


What's wrong with flipping a deal for a profit? That's the basis of capitalism and it's what every business (that hopes to remain in business) does.

There's nothing "icky" about reselling the bag if she doesn't want to keep it herself. And the more money she makes on it, the better! An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it.


----------



## kellyhp

Anyone know the names of these styles?

L33-4447
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-bl...p2047675.l2557

A33-9582
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blue-L...item3a9af4691e

M2P-9589
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black-...item3a9af45207

Think I copied the serials correctly, fingers crossed!
TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

kellyhp said:


> Anyone know the names of these styles?
> 
> L33-4447
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-bl...p2047675.l2557
> 
> A33-9582
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blue-L...item3a9af4691e
> 
> M2P-9589
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black-...item3a9af45207
> 
> Think I copied the serials correctly, fingers crossed!
> TIA!


Your links don't work.


----------



## kellyhp

BeenBurned said:


> Your links don't work.



 ugh! Apologies.

Try again:
L33-4447
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-black-leather-Coach-bag-/201215149116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true&hash=item2ed95b843c&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

A33-9582
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blue-Leather-Shoulder-Cross-Body-Purse-/251707812126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9af4691e

M2P-9589
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Cross-Body-Purse-/251707806215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9af45207

Hyacinth chimed in on the authenticate this thread...
no name on the 4447 demi, 9589 is Legacy West Camera Bag, and 9582 is possibly Soft Legacy Camera Bag. 

I really appreciate everyone's efforts. Thanks, BB.


----------



## Cc1213

BeenBurned said:


> What's wrong with flipping a deal for a profit? That's the basis of capitalism and it's what every business (that hopes to remain in business) does.
> 
> There's nothing "icky" about reselling the bag if she doesn't want to keep it herself. And the more money she makes on it, the better! An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it.




Totally agree. Nothing icky about it. What's icky is selling someone a fake bag.


----------



## Cc1213

Cc1213 said:


> Totally agree. Nothing icky about it. What's icky is selling someone a fake bag.




Also, while on the topic of "icky-ness", isn't it icky that Coach sells bags that they made in a factory overseas for 10times the price? Just a thought.


----------



## Cc1213

Any idea what shoes these are?


----------



## BeenBurned

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2810498
> 
> Any idea what shoes these are?


The style name, number and sizing information is either on underside the vamp or on the sidewall toward the front of the shoe.


----------



## Cc1213

BeenBurned said:


> The style name, number and sizing information is either on underside the vamp or on the sidewall toward the front of the shoe.



Thank you!


----------



## syncopation

BeenBurned said:


> What's wrong with flipping a deal for a profit? That's the basis of capitalism and it's what every business (that hopes to remain in business) does.
> 
> There's nothing "icky" about reselling the bag if she doesn't want to keep it herself. And the more money she makes on it, the better! An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it.


I would feel icky myself. Perhaps it's not inherently icky, but I'm simply saying, that's how I would feel. 

Perhaps this is rare in a Coach enthusiast, but I work for what is quite close to minimum wage and I have heard a similar argument trotted out as to why it's okay to pay people like me so little, even though we work our butts off.

Sure, making a profit is fine, but I guess I'm not cut out to make a killing. That's just me. That's probably the reason I won't ever make it as a ruthless capitalist. lol.

Anyway, I apologize--this has veered quite off topic.


----------



## abl13

Any ideas as to the name of this?? Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2810915
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810916
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to the name of this?? Thanks!




I don't know for sure, but I would guess it would be something along the lines of "Signature Stripe Mini Skinny".


----------



## whateve

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2810915
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810916
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to the name of this?? Thanks!





Canderson22 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I would guess it would be something along the lines of "Signature Stripe Mini Skinny".


that would be my guess too, with the possible variation "Signature Stripe ID Mini Skinny."


----------



## ValentinasVault

I have a unique problem.  I sold this wallet and now the buyer is having doubts about its authenticity.  I listed it as Coach Kristin Op Art Sateen Checkbook Wallet 43648  

https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/fcb69cda1cb2e5869f65b29891755c4e/large.jpg
https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/e4a44fad8db3185a1b8bfc89f4e81647/large.jpg
https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/f798123f6e8f8f1f6f32d29149bfc953/large.jpg
https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/4e81321b1298350ef7838ae086962efe/large.jpg

She says she has a friend who is a rep from Coach and that she is going to have her look at it.  I'm not afraid because I know it's authentic, except there are a lot of people out there who call themselves experts and really don't know anything more than the erroneous information out on the web.

so, I guess I'm just looking for some sort of verification from the experts here.  Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> I have a unique problem.  I sold this wallet and now the buyer is having doubts about its authenticity.  I listed it as Coach Kristin Op Art Sateen Checkbook Wallet 43648
> 
> d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/fcb69cda1cb2e5869f65b29891755c4e/large.jpg
> d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/e4a44fad8db3185a1b8bfc89f4e81647/large.jpg
> d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/f798123f6e8f8f1f6f32d29149bfc953/large.jpg
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/4e81321b1298350ef7838ae086962efe/large.jpg
> 
> She says she has a friend who is a rep from Coach and that she is going to have her look at it.  I'm not afraid because I know it's authentic, except there are a lot of people out there who call themselves experts and really don't know anything more than the erroneous information out on the web.
> 
> so, I guess I'm just looking for some sort of verification from the experts here.  Thanks so much.


It's not a unique problem; it happens quite often! Her friend may not have enough information about the style to help her. Most likely she is only familiar with current styles and Kristins are from several years ago. Only your last picture works and that isn't enough for us to authenticate. Please post your question along with the pictures in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-coach-855067.html You can post a link to the auction if it is available. Please note that posting links to your own live listings isn't allowed but since it is completed, it is fine.

ETA: I see you fixed the photos! Please wait for someone more familiar with that wallet.


----------



## ValentinasVault

whateve said:


> It's not a unique problem; it happens quite often! Her friend may not have enough information about the style to help her. Most likely she is only familiar with current styles and Kristins are from several years ago. Only your last picture works and that isn't enough for us to authenticate. Please post your question along with the pictures in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-coach-855067.html You can post a link to the auction if it is available. Please note that posting links to your own live listings isn't allowed but since it is completed, it is fine.
> 
> ETA: I see you fixed the photos! Please wait for someone more familiar with that wallet.


I fixed the links so they should all be visible now. thank you


----------



## ValentinasVault

That's exactly what I am afraid of, that she won't know enough and tell her that it's a fake.


----------



## abl13

whateve said:


> that would be my guess too, with the possible variation "Signature Stripe ID Mini Skinny."


Thank you! I have no idea why but I could not think of this myself.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentinasVault said:


> I have a unique problem.  I sold this wallet and now the buyer is having doubts about its authenticity.  I listed it as Coach Kristin Op Art Sateen Checkbook Wallet 43648
> 
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/fcb69cda1cb2e5869f65b29891755c4e/large.jpg
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/e4a44fad8db3185a1b8bfc89f4e81647/large.jpg
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/f798123f6e8f8f1f6f32d29149bfc953/large.jpg
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/4e81321b1298350ef7838ae086962efe/large.jpg
> 
> She says she has a friend who is a rep from Coach and that she is going to have her look at it.  I'm not afraid because I know it's authentic, except there are a lot of people out there who call themselves experts and really don't know anything more than the erroneous information out on the web.
> 
> so, I guess I'm just looking for some sort of verification from the experts here.  Thanks so much.





whateve said:


> It's not a unique problem; it happens quite often! Her friend may not have enough information about the style to help her. Most likely she is only familiar with current styles and Kristins are from several years ago. Only your last picture works and that isn't enough for us to authenticate. Please post your question along with the pictures in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-coach-855067.html You can post a link to the auction if it is available. Please note that posting links to your own live listings isn't allowed but since it is completed, it is fine.
> 
> ETA: I see you fixed the photos! Please wait for someone more familiar with that wallet.





ValentinasVault said:


> I fixed the links so they should all be visible now. thank you


How long ago did you sell the wallet? I can't find the listing and I've searched many permutations of the title you gave and multiple sites. The only wallet(s) I found with the title you stated were on a Thai site and the wallet was black. 

I would also like to see the listing but so far, I see no red flags.

ETA: I wouldn't trust a Coach employee to authenticate any item.


----------



## whateve

abl13 said:


> Thank you! I have no idea why but I could not think of this myself.


You're welcome!


----------



## ValentinasVault

BeenBurned said:


> How long ago did you sell the wallet? I can't find the listing and I've searched many permutations of the title you gave and multiple sites. The only wallet(s) I found with the title you stated were on a Thai site and the wallet was black.
> 
> I would also like to see the listing but so far, I see no red flags.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't trust a Coach employee to authenticate any item.


I just sold it the other day.  Here is my listing: http://tophatter.com/lots/5489438-2-coach-kristin-op-art-sateen-checkbook-wallet

This is the original listing that I purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Walle...2BbltibVAHMUbaWtxU68M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

As you can see they didn't list it as anything but a coach wallet, I did the research to find out what it was.

My google search turned up quite a few that are the same, just different colors: https://www.google.com/search?q=coa...HMdsVJfRI8aeNsDJgLgN&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#imgdii=_


----------



## Finch

Does anyone know the name of this style? It is not a cross body.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentinasVault said:


> I just sold it the other day.  Here is my listing: http://tophatter.com/lots/5489438-2-coach-kristin-op-art-sateen-checkbook-wallet
> 
> This is the original listing that I purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Walle...2BbltibVAHMUbaWtxU68M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> As you can see they didn't list it as anything but a coach wallet, I did the research to find out what it was.
> 
> My google search turned up quite a few that are the same, just different colors: https://www.google.com/search?q=coa...HMdsVJfRI8aeNsDJgLgN&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#imgdii=_


Without intending to come off as attacking you, your problem demonstrates precisely why we advise buyers to make sure items they bid on or purchase are the same item they will receive.

And we advise against sellers who use someone else's pictures to sell an item.

Although you purchased the wallet from the ebay seller, in using the seller's pictures, you've not only infringed on the seller's copyrighted work (unless you obtained her permission first) but you have no way to prove that what your buyer received is the item pictured. 

While I don't see anything that indicates that the wallet you bought (as shown in the ebay listing) is fake, what I'd need to see are pictures that your buyer took of the wallet she claims is fake. 

If she shows pictures of the exact same wallet with the identical pattern placement, I would deem it as authentic, but in the future, if you sell on ebay, etsy, tophatter or any other site, use your own pictures so you have proof that you have the actual item in your possession and that it's the item that the buyer will receive.


----------



## ValentinasVault

BeenBurned said:


> Without intending to come off as attacking you, your problem demonstrates precisely why we advise buyers to make sure items they bid on or purchase are the same item they will receive.
> 
> And we advise against sellers who use someone else's pictures to sell an item.
> 
> Although you purchased the wallet from the ebay seller, in using the seller's pictures, you've not only infringed on the seller's copyrighted work (unless you obtained her permission first) but you have no way to prove that what your buyer received is the item pictured.
> 
> While I don't see anything that indicates that the wallet you bought (as shown in the ebay listing) is fake, what I'd need to see are pictures that your buyer took of the wallet she claims is fake.
> 
> If she shows pictures of the exact same wallet with the identical pattern placement, I would deem it as authentic, but in the future, if you sell on ebay, etsy, tophatter or any other site, use your own pictures so you have proof that you have the actual item in your possession and that it's the item that the buyer will receive.


I  normally take all my own pictures, there were extenuating circumstances that prevented me from taking my own at that time.  I'm not sure what it has to do with the situation, though.

And I don't understand your logic.  The pictures I posted in the listing are the same ones I saw when I bought that item, so it IS that item. I might understand if I used stock photos, or someone else' photos that were not of the item I purchased, but not in this case.

Furthermore, if I asked her for pictures, they would be of the same exact wallet pictured here, so they would be unnecessary, since I am asking about the wallet I pictured here.

If I had purchased this wallet for my personal use and linked you to the very same pictures I've already linked to, what would your answer be?

By the way, although I'm new to the board as a poster, I have been using it for reference for the past 2 years.  I have been buying and reselling pre owned and new coach products for 2 years as well. I have no doubts as to the authenticity of this wallet.  I am positive it's authentic, however, I felt that having some backup might help me if she insists that the wallet is not. I am also well aware of copyright infringement.  I create my listings in advance and use the photos from the listing I purchased as placeholders so that when the bag arrives I can take my own photos and upload them. As I said earlier, there were circumstances that prevented me from using my own photos.


----------



## BeenBurned

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2810915
> 
> 
> View attachment 2810916
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to the name of this?? Thanks!





Canderson22 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I would guess it would be something along the lines of "Signature Stripe Mini Skinny".





whateve said:


> that would be my guess too, with the possible variation "Signature Stripe ID Mini Skinny."


The style name is signature stripe ID skinny and the style number is 47665. (It's MFF.)


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentinasVault said:


> I  normally take all my own pictures, there were extenuating circumstances that prevented me from taking my own at that time.  I'm not sure what it has to do with the situation, though.
> 
> And I don't understand your logic.  The pictures I posted in the listing are the same ones I saw when I bought that item, so it IS that item. I might understand if I used stock photos, or someone else' photos that were not of the item I purchased, but not in this case.
> 
> Furthermore, if I asked her for pictures, they would be of the same exact wallet pictured here, so they would be unnecessary, since I am asking about the wallet I pictured here.
> 
> If I had purchased this wallet for my personal use and linked you to the very same pictures I've already linked to, what would your answer be?


As I stated (and this discussion would probably be better suited for the "authenticate this Coach" section), the wallet pictured by the seller you purchased from looks okay. 

The reason for my logic is that it's possible that your seller may not have sent you the exact wallet that she'd listed. There are a couple of reasons that could have been. (These are hypothetical examples and I'm not implying that either is the case; just explaining possiblities as my logic.)
1. She may shop the outlets, purchase multiples and use the same pictures for each listing. If that's the case, the wallet pictured may NOT have been the one you received. The pattern placement could vary slightly. Although another authentic wallet would have the pattern centered, it might be slightly higher or lower with the Cs. Many sellers do that and in most cases, there's no issue because buyers don't scrutinize the pattern placement without cause, but in cases where there's a dispute, it's important to be able to prove that the item received is the same one as purchased.
2. There's no proof that the seller's pictures in the listing are her own. (They are, but your buyer doesn't know where you got it.)

I did find an example of a similar checkbook wallet in the same colors, style 45105. Although 45105 isn't sateen, the pattern and colors are close enough to demonstrate the differences I'm talking about. It's not something that immediately noticeable although something that would be scrutinized in the event of a dispute. 

Note that the comparison I'm making is simply to point out to you why it's so important to take your own pictures, show buyers the actual item they'll receive and be able to prove that the allegation of fake is wrong. 

The following image shows the slightly different pattern placement. The wallet in the pictures you used shows the pattern as being slightly higher than on the other wallet. 





Again, as long as the buyer received the same wallet as shown in the ebay listing (and subsequently in the Tophatter listing), I believe she got an authentic wallet.


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style? It is not a cross body.


Whenever you ask about items that don't have the style number in the creed, it is important to include the measurements. This is probably a classic pouch 9170, also called a classic shoulder bag, from the early 70s. It was called the original Coach bag. Measurements are approximately 10 by 8 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## Finch

whateve said:


> Whenever you ask about items that don't have the style number in the creed, it is important to include the measurements. This is probably a classic pouch 9170, also called a classic shoulder bag, from the early 70s. It was called the original Coach bag. Measurements are approximately 10 by 8 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches.



Thank you! Measured it and those were the measurements.

ETA

By chance do you know what color that is? I've seen Hyacinth's hangtag swatches but none of them show the 70s lines.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Finch said:


> Thank you! Measured it and those were the measurements.
> 
> ETA
> 
> By chance do you know what color that is? I've seen Hyacinth's hangtag swatches but none of them show the 70s lines.


Possibly 'saddle' or even 'tabac', though the colours tend to change after rehabbing. The colour of the suede should give an indication.


----------



## Finch

Two.time.bags said:


> Possibly 'saddle' or even 'tabac', though the colours tend to change after rehabbing. The colour of the suede should give an indication.



Thank you


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Can anyone tell me about this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Can anyone tell me about this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814755


It's a signature Legacy Garcia #12596. It was originally made in 2008.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

whateve said:


> It's a signature Legacy Garcia #12596. It was originally made in 2008.




Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Thank you. &#128522;


You're welcome.


----------



## Cameochi

I've attached a link to the long handled flight bag I just purchased - made in NYC.  Would someone please tell me the correct style number and name?  My other one is a 9706 but I have no idea what this one is.  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351231456978?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I've attached a link to the long handled flight bag I just purchased - made in NYC.  Would someone please tell me the correct style number and name?  My other one is a 9706 but I have no idea what this one is.  As always, any info will be greatly appreciated.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351231456978?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Nice! That is the bag I've been looking for. I've never found a style number for this one or confirmation that it has the same style number as the other.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Nice! That is the bag I've been looking for. I've never found a style number for this one or confirmation that it has the same style number as the other.


Thanks, Whateve.  I am going to use what I have then.  At least I will know what it's supposed to be.  On another list, it was shown as a regular Skinny Flight bag and now I know why.  If I ever find out there is another name or style number, I will let everyone know.


----------



## bellatrixa

Hello everybody. Can you please authenticate a Coach item for me?

It's a Coach patent leather wristlet in orange.
I bought it online early this year from a groupbuy deal site.

I suspect it is a counterfeit because it did not come with a dust bag, it was wrapped in plastic, and the receipt is fake - it states a tote bag! There is also no creed, no serial number, and it says made in China. The bottom corners were poorly sewn they are detached on both sides.

Below are the pictures:





<a href="http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/drowning_girl87/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps90f4f44f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag424/drowning_girl87/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps90f4f44f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps90f4f44f.jpg"/></a>

















Thank you for your help.


----------



## bellatrixa

And i have a Coach ID pass case to authenticate too. I bought this in April from a deal site. It looks okay to me but it only came with the dust bag, care card, and tag. No box, no plastic, no receipt. The quality and seams look fine.





















Thank you very much everybody.


----------



## synplet

Hi!  I just joined the forum (literally seconds ago) because I'm concerned about a Coach key fob that was traded to me in an online swap.  The trading member is legitimate so I don't suspect a purposeful scam, but I simply cannot find a single online reference to this particular item.

Google directed me to this forum as a great resource for identifying Coach items.

It's a Coach Cow leather key fob,  The well-known limited edition ones were black and white, but this one is tan/beige with brown spots.  On close examination, it does look real, both back and front.

It's strange that I don't see a single other key fob of this color when I google.  You'd think even if it were a fake, there would be another one out there.

Anyone know what the specific official name of this tan Cow keychain is - if it does exist?

Pics below.
lh5.googleusercontent.com/-e-nI5KQ7F6s/VHm_5725jbI/AAAAAAAAurQ/htGmWSfBGQs/w1035-h582-no/20141129_044518.jpg
lh5.googleusercontent.com/-M7ePlE58k8Y/VHm_89VbDUI/AAAAAAAAurc/_-pyk7D2sac/w1035-h582-no/20141129_044528.jpg


----------



## whateve

bellatrixa said:


> Hello everybody. Can you please authenticate a Coach item for me?
> 
> It's a Coach patent leather wristlet in orange.
> I bought it online early this year from a groupbuy deal site.
> 
> I suspect it is a counterfeit because it did not come with a dust bag, it was wrapped in plastic, and the receipt is fake - it states a tote bag! There is also no creed, no serial number, and it says made in China. The bottom corners were poorly sewn they are detached on both sides.
> 
> Below are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Coach items bought online or at department stores may come wrapped in plastic, or the seller could have wrapped it themselves. Is there any label on the plastic? Dustbags aren't normally provided for small leather goods but sometimes you can get some at the outlet. This item might be too big for the dustbags they have. Wristlets normally don't have a creed or serial number on the bag. It is normal to have been made in China.The way the bottom corners were sewn is correct for that style. 
The gift receipt is a mystery. The style number on the receipt is almost correct (it should be preceded by an F) but nearly everything else is wrong. I've never shopped at that store but the Coach stamping on the receipt is not like the receipts from my stores. I'm surprised that the word "Potomac" isn't capitalized. The transaction number is the same as the style number. The receipt indicates that the hardware color is brass and I think the color code is papaya. Is the hardware on yours silver or brass?

I'm assuming you didn't get a price tag. Is the inside of that box really blue?

I don't see any problems with the wristlet itself.


bellatrixa said:


> And i have a Coach ID pass case to authenticate too. I bought this in April from a deal site. It looks okay to me but it only came with the dust bag, care card, and tag. No box, no plastic, no receipt. The quality and seams look fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much everybody.


The passcase looks fine. If it was bought in a store, it normally wouldn't be wrapped in plastic and a box would not be provided unless requested. The buyer would have to ask for a gift receipt. Usually only items bought online or at a department store will come in plastic.

By the way, the next time you need authentications, you should post in the authentication thread in the shopping section. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## BeenBurned

bellatrixa said:


> Hello everybody. Can you please authenticate a Coach item for me?
> 
> It's a Coach patent leather wristlet in orange.
> I bought it online early this year from a groupbuy deal site.
> 
> I suspect it is a counterfeit because it did not come with a dust bag, it was wrapped in plastic, and the receipt is fake - it states a tote bag! There is also no creed, no serial number, and it says made in China. The bottom corners were poorly sewn they are detached on both sides.
> 
> Below are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/drowning_girl87/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps90f4f44f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag424/drowning_girl87/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps90f4f44f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps90f4f44f.jpg"/></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.





whateve said:


> Coach items bought online or at department stores may come wrapped in plastic, or the seller could have wrapped it themselves. Is there any label on the plastic? Dustbags aren't normally provided for small leather goods but sometimes you can get some at the outlet. This item might be too big for the dustbags they have. Wristlets normally don't have a creed or serial number on the bag. It is normal to have been made in China.The way the bottom corners were sewn is correct for that style.
> The gift receipt is a mystery. The style number on the receipt is almost correct (it should be preceded by an F) but nearly everything else is wrong. I've never shopped at that store but the Coach stamping on the receipt is not like the receipts from my stores. I'm surprised that the word "Potomac" isn't capitalized. The transaction number is the same as the style number. The receipt indicates that the hardware color is brass and I think the color code is papaya. Is the hardware on yours silver or brass?
> 
> I'm assuming you didn't get a price tag. Is the inside of that box really blue?
> 
> I don't see any problems with the wristlet itself.
> 
> 
> By the way, the next time you need authentications, you should post in the authentication thread in the shopping section. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


Although I agree that the wristlet looks okay, I'm a bit bothered by the separation at the corners. Although the corners are similar, the amount of openness is bothersome. Coupled with the weird receipt, that concerns me more than the separated seam would normally worry me.

Is there a tag sewn into the lining?

Is it possible to post a link to the site and seller from which you purchased it?


----------



## bellatrixa

Oh sorry noted. i am a newbie here. And this is my first Coach wristlet, so i thought the bottom corners were alarming signs of a counterfeit item. 

You're right it didn't come with a price tag. Yeah the color of the wristlet is papaya, and the inside of the box is blue in color, including the interior of the box lid. The hardware material is however, silver. 

Thank you very much your review. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bellatrixa

whateve said:


> Coach items bought online or at department stores may come wrapped in plastic, or the seller could have wrapped it themselves. Is there any label on the plastic? Dustbags aren't normally provided for small leather goods but sometimes you can get some at the outlet. This item might be too big for the dustbags they have. Wristlets normally don't have a creed or serial number on the bag. It is normal to have been made in China.The way the bottom corners were sewn is correct for that style.
> The gift receipt is a mystery. The style number on the receipt is almost correct (it should be preceded by an F) but nearly everything else is wrong. I've never shopped at that store but the Coach stamping on the receipt is not like the receipts from my stores. I'm surprised that the word "Potomac" isn't capitalized. The transaction number is the same as the style number. The receipt indicates that the hardware color is brass and I think the color code is papaya. Is the hardware on yours silver or brass?
> 
> I'm assuming you didn't get a price tag. Is the inside of that box really blue?
> 
> I don't see any problems with the wristlet itself.
> 
> The passcase looks fine. If it was bought in a store, it normally wouldn't be wrapped in plastic and a box would not be provided unless requested. The buyer would have to ask for a gift receipt. Usually only items bought online or at a department store will come in plastic.
> 
> By the way, the next time you need authentications, you should post in the authentication thread in the shopping section. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html






Oh sorry noted. i am a newbie here. And this is my first Coach wristlet, so i thought the bottom corners were alarming signs of a counterfeit item. 

You're right it didn't come with a price tag. Yeah the color of the wristlet is papaya, and the inside of the box is blue in color, including the interior of the box lid. The hardware material is however, silver. 

Thank you very much your review. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bellatrixa

BeenBurned said:


> Although I agree that the wristlet looks okay, I'm a bit bothered by the separation at the corners. Although the corners are similar, the amount of openness is bothersome. Coupled with the weird receipt, that concerns me more than the separated seam would normally worry me.
> 
> Is there a tag sewn into the lining?
> 
> Is it possible to post a link to the site and seller from which you purchased it?





Thank you for your review. Yes the separation ag the bottom corners bothers me too. There is no other tag sewn into the lining except for the "made in china" tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

bellatrixa said:


> Thank you for your review. Yes the separation ag the bottom corners bothers me too. There is no other tag sewn into the lining except for the "made in china" tag.


The tag looks right to me.

Again, please post a link to where you purchased it. Links help us a lot and that's why we request/require them on the authentication thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

synplet said:


> Hi!  I just joined the forum (literally seconds ago) because I'm concerned about a Coach key fob that was traded to me in an online swap.  The trading member is legitimate so I don't suspect a purposeful scam, but I simply cannot find a single online reference to this particular item.
> 
> Google directed me to this forum as a great resource for identifying Coach items.
> 
> It's a Coach Cow leather key fob,  The well-known limited edition ones were black and white, but this one is tan/beige with brown spots.  On close examination, it does look real, both back and front.
> 
> It's strange that I don't see a single other key fob of this color when I google.  You'd think even if it were a fake, there would be another one out there.
> 
> Anyone know what the specific official name of this tan Cow keychain is - if it does exist?
> 
> Pics below.
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-e-nI5KQ7F6s/VHm_5725jbI/AAAAAAAAurQ/htGmWSfBGQs/w1035-h582-no/20141129_044518.jpg
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-M7ePlE58k8Y/VHm_89VbDUI/AAAAAAAAurc/_-pyk7D2sac/w1035-h582-no/20141129_044528.jpg



Please don't use Google as an authentication source, there are plenty of genuine items that never appear there. And there are plenty of fakes that do.

I've never seen the brown combination either but that doesn't mean they didn't make it. All the details are right when comparing it to the white & black version that I own, and I don't have any reason to think it might be fake. It's missing the hangtag, which I would have liked to see, but that doesn't prove anything.

As for the name, I'm assuming it's the same as all the genuine B&W versions listed on Ebay - 92775, Leather Cow Keyfob.


----------



## Hyacinth

double post


----------



## whateve

bellatrixa said:


> Oh sorry noted. i am a newbie here. And this is my first Coach wristlet, so i thought the bottom corners were alarming signs of a counterfeit item.
> 
> You're right it didn't come with a price tag. Yeah the color of the wristlet is papaya, and the inside of the box is blue in color, including the interior of the box lid. The hardware material is however, silver.
> 
> Thank you very much your review. Really appreciate it.


It bothers me that the hardware is silver. I thought papaya came with brass hardware only. I also thought this was only a made for factory item. Since there is no dot on the label, it indicates that it was made for full priced stores. I can't say for sure whether it is authentic or not.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It bothers me that the hardware is silver. I thought papaya came with brass hardware only. I also thought this was only a made for factory item. Since there is no dot on the label, it indicates that it was made for full priced stores. I can't say for sure whether it is authentic or not.


This seller (and another with the identical graphics) uses a stolen stock photo. 

The color is described as papaya although appears pinker than it should be but the hardware looks silver.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Papay...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## zippy14u

I'm hoping someone can name this one. I saw one on Etsy, they called it a "Dr. bag, but that is too vague. ID # of my bag is 700-****. The first picture is mine, the second is from Etsy.


----------



## whateve

zippy14u said:


> I'm hoping someone can name this one. i saw one on Etsy, they called it a "Dr. bag, but that is toov vague. ID # is 700-****. The first picture is mine, the second is from Etsy.


It's a Lightweights soft satchel from around 1989 - 1990. It came in two sizes so without measurements, I can't be sure but yours looks like it is probably the small, #4055.


----------



## LisaaF

Hello, I am new to this forum. If I am posting this question in the wrong place please direct me to the appropriate area. Thank you. 
My search for information lead me to this forum. I have been doing a lot  of reading on this forum and have learned so much. I need to try to do  the dunk method on a few bags. I have had this bag for many years, it was originally my mothers. I do not know the history of the bag, ziltch, nada, nothing. If it truly is a Coach that's great, if not the bag will still continue to be my workhorse bag. If anyone can provide information it would greatly appreciated. The bag is about 12 3/4"x 8 3/4"x3 1/2". I forgot to take a picture of the bottom. It has brass feet. I have no idea if it came with feet or if it was something my mother added herself.


----------



## whateve

LisaaF said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. If I am posting this question in the wrong place please direct me to the appropriate area. Thank you.
> My search for information lead me to this forum. I have been doing a lot  of reading on this forum and have learned so much. I need to try to do  the dunk method on a few bags. I have had this bag for many years, it was originally my mothers. I do not know the history of the bag, ziltch, nada, nothing. If it truly is a Coach that's great, if not the bag will still continue to be my workhorse bag. If anyone can provide information it would greatly appreciated. The bag is about 12 3/4"x 8 3/4"x3 1/2". I forgot to take a picture of the bottom. It has brass feet. I have no idea if it came with feet or if it was something my mother added herself.


Welcome to the forum! It's a genuine skinny flight bag #9706, probably from the mid to late 80s. It originally came with feet. The strap may have originally had a shoulder pad. Are there anchors on the inside of the strap clips? Beautiful bag!


----------



## LisaaF

whateve said:


> Welcome to the forum! It's a genuine skinny flight bag #9706, probably from the mid to late 80s. It originally came with feet. The strap may have originally had a shoulder pad. Are there anchors on the inside of the strap clips? Beautiful bag!


Thank you for the welcome. I've been using it for about 20yrs, as I said it's been my workhorse. I never thought to ask my mother about it.  At the time, I was happy to have been handed down what seemed to me a solid undestructible bag.  I chuckled when I read "it originally came with feet". I didn't expect that. My mother had a knack of reworking items to suit her personal taste. No idea about the strap shoulder pad, it would be nice since the bag is pretty heavy even when empty. Yes, the clips have the anchors inside. After doing a bunch of reading on this forum I was enlightened that I need to really clean and condition my bags. I have a couple, Legacy in black and brown, Station in red and I think a small Willis Murphy in black. I see recommendations to use leather therapy restorer and conditioner but not a product to clean first other than the dunk method of water and dawn/woolite/lexol cleaner.


----------



## whateve

LisaaF said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I've been using it for about 20yrs, as I said it's been my workhorse. I never thought to ask my mother about it.  At the time, I was happy to have been handed down what seemed to me a solid undestructible bag.  I chuckled when I read "it originally came with feet". I didn't expect that. My mother had a knack of reworking items to suit her personal taste. No idea about the strap shoulder pad, it would be nice since the bag is pretty heavy even when empty. Yes, the clips have the anchors inside. After doing a bunch of reading on this forum I was enlightened that I need to really clean and condition my bags. I have a couple, Legacy in black and brown, Station in red and I think a small Willis Murphy in black. I see recommendations to use leather therapy restorer and conditioner but not a product to clean first other than the dunk method of water and dawn/woolite/lexol cleaner.


Wow, your bag looks wonderful for 20 years of use!

The dunking really works best for cleaning. When Coach sold these bags back in the 80s, they came with instructions to scrub with a mild soap such as Ivory or castile and rinse under running water. I've never found a leather cleaner that cleans well. When you dunk, the leather absorbs some of the water and plumps up, and you can reshape the bag to the original shape. I use Leather CPR, Obenaufs and Blackrocks for my conditioners. You might want to start with the Murphy since it is easier with small bags and black.

You can buy a replacement shoulder pad from Silver Coach on ebay, something like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Tan-B...US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&var=&hash=item76c1c3079a


----------



## LisaaF

whateve said:


> Wow, your bag looks wonderful for 20 years of use!
> 
> The dunking really works best for cleaning. When Coach sold these bags back in the 80s, they came with instructions to scrub with a mild soap such as Ivory or castile and rinse under running water. I've never found a leather cleaner that cleans well. When you dunk, the leather absorbs some of the water and plumps up, and you can reshape the bag to the original shape. I use Leather CPR, Obenaufs and Blackrocks for my conditioners. You might want to start with the Murphy since it is easier with small bags and black.
> 
> You can buy a replacement shoulder pad from Silver Coach on ebay, something like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Tan-B...US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&var=&hash=item76c1c3079a


My black Murphy bag will be my first dunk. What cleaner would you suggest I mix in the water bath? I've read about dawn, woolite, lexol leather cleaner or baby shampoo. I wonder if I could use the WEN cleansing conditoner for hair as my cleaner for the bath? While my bag is hanging out in the30 min bath I would assume it is ok to rub it with an old soft t-shirt rag inside and out? 

Thank you for the information about where to purchase a replacement shoulder strap. I remember the days when I'd go into a Coach store and they would replace my worn bag or belt hardware in store.


----------



## whateve

LisaaF said:


> My black Murphy bag will be my first dunk. What cleaner would you suggest I mix in the water bath? I've read about dawn, woolite, lexol leather cleaner or baby shampoo. I wonder if I could use the WEN cleansing conditoner for hair as my cleaner for the bath? While my bag is hanging out in the30 min bath I would assume it is ok to rub it with an old soft t-shirt rag inside and out?
> 
> Thank you for the information about where to purchase a replacement shoulder strap. I remember the days when I'd go into a Coach store and they would replace my worn bag or belt hardware in store.


You can use any of those cleaners in the bath, I think. I usually use whatever dishwashing soap I happen to have. You don't really have to leave it in the bath for 30 minutes, just long enough for the leather to soak all the way through. I use a soft brush to scrub so a t-shirt rag is fine, but you might want something with a little more friction. You can scrub harder on the inside since there is no danger of scratching the leather. Make sure you rinse well. Towel dry and then lay out to dry with just enough stuffing to help it into the right shape. You can flip it into different positions to aid in drying. You can leave it open until it has mostly dried, then stuff more and close the flap so it dries into the right shape.


----------



## LisaaF

whateve said:


> You can use any of those cleaners in the bath, I think. I usually use whatever dishwashing soap I happen to have. You don't really have to leave it in the bath for 30 minutes, just long enough for the leather to soak all the way through. I use a soft brush to scrub so a t-shirt rag is fine, but you might want something with a little more friction. You can scrub harder on the inside since there is no danger of scratching the leather. Make sure you rinse well. Towel dry and then lay out to dry with just enough stuffing to help it into the right shape. You can flip it into different positions to aid in drying. You can leave it open until it has mostly dried, then stuff more and close the flap so it dries into the right shape.


Thank you for all of your helpful information and advice! I really appreciate that you took the time to help me. My husband already thinks I'm nuts when I wash cashmere sweaters, block them on towels and leave them to dry on the guestroom beds. I can't wait for his reaction when he sees me bathing purses in the kitchen sink and stuffing them with towels.


----------



## whateve

LisaaF said:


> Thank you for all of your helpful information and advice! I really appreciate that you took the time to help me. My husband already thinks I'm nuts when I wash cashmere sweaters, block them on towels and leave them to dry on the guestroom beds. I can't wait for his reaction when he sees me bathing purses in the kitchen sink and stuffing them with towels.


You're welcome! My husband thinks I'm crazy too! That happens to a lot of us rehabbers!


----------



## Hyacinth

LisaaF said:


> My black Murphy bag will be my first dunk. What cleaner would you suggest I mix in the water bath? I've read about dawn, woolite, lexol leather cleaner or baby shampoo. I wonder if I could use the WEN cleansing conditoner for hair as my cleaner for the bath? While my bag is hanging out in the30 min bath I would assume it is ok to rub it with an old soft t-shirt rag inside and out?
> 
> Thank you for the information about where to purchase a replacement shoulder strap. I remember the days when I'd go into a Coach store and they would replace my worn bag or belt hardware in store.



I'm not a dunking expert, but from what I've read on the QVC and other shopping boards, I wouldn't use WEN. A lot of posters have complained that it's too heavy and makes their hair feel heavy and greasy so it may just clog up the pores in the leather. Stick to the lighter cleaners that have already been recommended.


----------



## bellatrixa

BeenBurned said:


> The tag looks right to me.
> 
> Again, please post a link to where you purchased it. Links help us a lot and that's why we request/require them on the authentication thread.


Here is the link:

http://www.mydeal.com.my/deals/kual...dium-wristlet-47207-rm188-delivery-nationwide


----------



## BeenBurned

bellatrixa said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.mydeal.com.my/deals/kual...dium-wristlet-47207-rm188-delivery-nationwide


The website (or seller) uses pictures stolen from Coach and when you buy from that type of seller, you have no idea what the product you receive will be. 

Notice that the picture of the inside of the wristlet as shown on the website shows the bullet mark on the inside tag. And the hardware is gold colored, not silver as yours is.

I noticed that you bought a KS bag that showed a wrong tag too:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27714056&postcount=4426

If it's an individual seller on http://www.mydeal.com.my, I'd avoid her!! IMO, she's a scammer. It looks like the seller's name is *MyFashionStyle. 

AVOID **MyFashionStyle on mydeal.com.my
*
I found the source of the picture showing the inside. With a different email contact address, I don't think they're the same seller:
http://old.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/8215242.html?1374846653

At this point, I'd demand a refund because there are too many inconsistencies and questions.


----------



## bellatrixa

BeenBurned said:


> The website (or seller) uses pictures stolen from Coach and when you buy from that type of seller, you have no idea what the product you receive will be.
> 
> Notice that the picture of the inside of the wristlet as shown on the website shows the bullet mark on the inside tag. And the hardware is gold colored, not silver as yours is.
> 
> I noticed that you bought a KS bag that showed a wrong tag too:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27714056&postcount=4426
> 
> If it's an individual seller on http://www.mydeal.com.my, I'd avoid her!! IMO, she's a scammer. It looks like the seller's name is *MyFashionStyle.
> 
> AVOID **MyFashionStyle on mydeal.com.my
> *
> I found the source of the picture showing the inside. With a different email contact address, I don't think they're the same seller:
> http://old.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/8215242.html?1374846653
> 
> At this point, I'd demand a refund because there are too many inconsistencies and questions.


Yes i posted a KS wallet for authentication too. However, it was from a different seller.

Yeah i already have doubts in the seller. I'll keep in mind to avoid trading with both sellers in the future.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

bellatrixa said:


> Yes i posted a KS wallet for authentication too. However, it was from a different seller.
> 
> Yeah i already have doubts in the seller. I'll keep in mind to avoid trading with both sellers in the future.
> 
> Thank you!


2 different dishonest sellers with the same tactics? Ugh!

If the seller's don't take returns and if the items you received differ from what they should be, can you file a dispute with your credit card company?


----------



## zippy14u

whateve said:


> It's a Lightweights soft satchel from around 1989 - 1990. It came in two sizes so without measurements, I can't be sure but yours looks like it is probably the small, #4055.



Thanks for the help


----------



## HandbagAshley

Can anyone identify this bag?  Is it from the Madison line?  Cognac color?  TIA!


----------



## whateve

HandbagAshley said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?  Is it from the Madison line?  Cognac color?  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2821212
> View attachment 2821213
> View attachment 2821214
> View attachment 2821215
> View attachment 2821216


It looks like the recent MFF Colette hobo which is similar to the Madison Phoebe. Style number is probably F33393. The color is called saddle.


----------



## HandbagAshley

You're amazing!  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

HandbagAshley said:


> You're amazing!  Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## HandbagAshley

Any idea how much it was at the outlets?  I called the two outlets nearby and they don't have them.


----------



## whateve

HandbagAshley said:


> Any idea how much it was at the outlets?  I called the two outlets nearby and they don't have them.


I don't know. They have the satchel style from the same line on FOS. The tag price is $428 and they are selling them for $149.00. I would assume the hobo would be similarly priced.


----------



## shinerbock1

Howdy from Texas!  I need some help ID-ing this purse please (I'm also suspicious that it's fake due to inner lining pattern/material).  Any help is greatly appreciated!  (sorry, I can't figure out how to post the actual pictures instead of the links)
https://flic.kr/p/pZWMt1
https://flic.kr/p/pkvt6w


----------



## BeenBurned

shinerbock1 said:


> Howdy from Texas!  I need some help ID-ing this purse please (I'm also suspicious that it's fake due to inner lining pattern/material).  Any help is greatly appreciated!  (sorry, I can't figure out how to post the actual pictures instead of the links)
> https://flic.kr/p/pZWMt1
> https://flic.kr/p/pkvt6w


Welcome. 

You're correct. The bag is fake so I hope you can return it for a refund.

For future authentication requests, please post on this thread using the format in post  			#*1*: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404


----------



## shinerbock1

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You're correct. The bag is fake so I hope you can return it for a refund.
> 
> For future authentication requests, please post on this thread using the format in post  			#*1*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404



Thank you!!  Luckily I hadn't bought it yet; it's for sale on a Facebook group that's local to my area.


----------



## BeenBurned

shinerbock1 said:


> Howdy from Texas!  I need some help ID-ing this purse please (I'm also suspicious that it's fake due to inner lining pattern/material).  Any help is greatly appreciated!  (sorry, I can't figure out how to post the actual pictures instead of the links)
> https://flic.kr/p/pZWMt1
> https://flic.kr/p/pkvt6w





BeenBurned said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You're correct. The bag is fake so I hope you can return it for a refund.
> 
> For future authentication requests, please post on this thread using the format in post              #*1*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html#post26197404





shinerbock1 said:


> Thank you!!  Luckily I hadn't bought it yet; it's for sale on a Facebook group that's local to my area.


Most of the facebook groups I've seen listings from sell fakes. Is there a mod or administrator who cares enough to take action on sellers of fakes?


----------



## PrairieDawn

I bought this a few years ago and for the life of me, I can't remember what the style number is, or what Coach was calling it at the time. I got a big case of the mommy brain going on and it's driving me bonkers! I want to see if I can find one like it on eBay since my sister expressed interest in it and I don't want to give her mine. 

Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## BeenBurned

PrairieDawn said:


> I bought this a few years ago and for the life of me, I can't remember what the style number is, or what Coach was calling it at the time. I got a big case of the mommy brain going on and it's driving me bonkers! I want to see if I can find one like it on eBay since my sister expressed interest in it and I don't want to give her mine.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> View attachment 2822417


It's called signature small beauty case, style 2349.

For a search, I'd use "coach signature cosmetic case" because I doubt that anyone would have the style number for a 9-ish year old item.

ETA: It could be 2350, depending on the size. In the picture below, 2349 is the smaller one on the left and 2350 is the larger on the right.


----------



## PrairieDawn

BeenBurned said:


> It's called signature small beauty case, style 2349.
> 
> For a search, I'd use "coach signature cosmetic case" because I doubt that anyone would have the style number for a 9-ish year old item.
> 
> ETA: It could be 2350, depending on the size. In the picture below, 2349 is the smaller one on the left and 2350 is the larger on the right.



Wow you are awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## bufbills

Hello! I bought this bag for my wife's birthday and she is convinced its fake. I'm sick about it but fact is that there is no serial number. The hangtag on the bag looks good and when I scanned the barcode it came back good. Please help!


----------



## bufbills




----------



## noshoepolish

bufbills said:


> Hello! I bought this bag for my wife's birthday and she is convinced its fake. I'm sick about it but fact is that there is no serial number. The hangtag on the bag looks good and when I scanned the barcode it came back good. Please help!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Where did you get it?  Coach no longer puts the style number on the creed.  Look for the tag inside the pocket with the style number on it.  Coach is made in China and numerous other countries.


----------



## bufbills

noshoepolish said:


> bufbills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I bought this bag for my wife's birthday and she is convinced its fake. I'm sick about it but fact is that there is no serial number. The hangtag on the bag looks good and when I scanned the barcode it came back good. Please help!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Where did you get it?  Coach no longer puts the style number on the creed.  Look for the tag inside the pocket with the style number on it.  Coach is made in China and numerous other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it through purchasing power. Through work. Time Warner.  It was sealed in plastic and has the care tag in the pocket
Click to expand...


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

bufbills said:


> I bought it through purchasing power. Through work. Time Warner.  It was sealed in plastic and has the care tag in the pocket



Look for a little tag like this:





Sewn inside the bottom left corner of the zipper pocket inside. I bought both of those bags directly from Coach, 1 in person at their store, 1 on their website. If you can find a little tag like that, you're all good.


----------



## bufbills

Awesome!  Thanks so much.


----------



## noshoepolish

bufbills said:


> Awesome!  Thanks so much.




I don't see a problem with it.  Corporations do offer legitimate items like this for employees and the like.

Coach has significantly changed their products from the old days of nice thick calfskin leather and gone to a thinner cut of leather with an almost plasticy feel to it.  The hardware is thinner and lighter.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

bufbills said:


> Awesome!  Thanks so much.



Yay! I hope your wife enjoys her birthday present.


----------



## bufbills

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yay! I hope your wife enjoys her birthday present.


Me too!


----------



## bufbills

hey I meant to ask. White dust cover?


----------



## BeenBurned

bufbills said:


> Hello! I bought this bag for my wife's birthday and she is convinced its fake. I'm sick about it but fact is that there is no serial number. The hangtag on the bag looks good and when I scanned the barcode it came back good. Please help!





noshoepolish said:


> bufbills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I bought this bag for my wife's birthday and she is convinced its fake. I'm sick about it but fact is that there is no serial number. The hangtag on the bag looks good and when I scanned the barcode it came back good. Please help!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Where did you get it?  Coach no longer puts the style number on the creed.  Look for the tag inside the pocket with the style number on it.  Coach is made in China and numerous other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bufbills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bufbills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noshoepolish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it through purchasing power. Through work. Time Warner.  It was sealed in plastic and has the care tag in the pocket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with it but for my own peace of mind, I'd like to see a picture of the label on the outside of the plastic bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

bufbills said:


> hey I meant to ask. White dust cover?


That's probably fine too. Coach has changed the colors of their dust bags many times. My most recent Coach purchase came with a white dustbag with red writing. I don't have anything from the newest collection.


----------



## bufbills

BeenBurned said:


> noshoepolish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bufbills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with it but for my own peace of mind, I'd like to see a picture of the label on the outside of the plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to match up with the one hanging on the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toryburch27

chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea



The white one looks like it might be authentic however I'm not sure about the other ones


----------



## StphVal

Hello!
My friend recently purchased this bag and I'm in love with it! I looked to see what model it was but found no number or anything else inside. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## whateve

StphVal said:


> Hello!
> My friend recently purchased this bag and I'm in love with it! I looked to see what model it was but found no number or anything else inside. Any help would be appreciated!


the number is on a tag inside the pocket. It looks like a Taylor leather Bette mini tote crossbody #F32944.


----------



## Hyacinth

toryburch27 said:


> The white one looks like it might be authentic however I'm not sure about the other ones



*Toryburch,* you're replying to a post that's five years old.

Please check the dates of the original post before posting a reply. In most of these forums the oldest posts are the first ones with the lowest numbers, the newest posts are on the "Last" page. Please don't respond to older posts, the original poster has probably had their question answered a long time ago or has moved on to other interests. Thanks!

Also in posts asking for authenticity opinions or identification it's usually best to let the posters that are experienced in that particular brand handle those questions.


----------



## Caspin22

BeenBurned said:


> Most of the facebook groups I've seen listings from sell fakes. Is there a mod or administrator who cares enough to take action on sellers of fakes?



Actually there's a number of great buy/sell groups specifically for Coach and/or other brands on Facebook that take great care to never let a fake be listed.  It's the "garage sale" type sites that don't know/don't care.


----------



## almostxmas

I wanted to add a last minute gift for my special lady for Christmas.  I know she realllllly likes this coach purse but my Google fu is coming up really weak right now, as I can not find anything about this bag.  Any help is very very appreciated.  Happy holidays all. 

http://www.polyvore.com/purses_bags/collection?.embedder=2750928&.svc=pinterest&id=1819175


----------



## whateve

almostxmas said:


> I wanted to add a last minute gift for my special lady for Christmas.  I know she realllllly likes this coach purse but my Google fu is coming up really weak right now, as I can not find anything about this bag.  Any help is very very appreciated.  Happy holidays all.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/purses_bags/collection?.embedder=2750928&.svc=pinterest&id=1819175


It looks like a Bleecker Felicia #11424. It is from around 2007.


----------



## virmin

Hi!

I saw lovely Coach crossbody bag another day at the mall and ever since I've been trying to find the name of the bag with no success. The shape of the bag reminded Tanner but it wasn't as deep as Tanner and it didn't have the handles. It was very similar to this one behind the link: http://www.coachoutletmax.com/coach-city-saffiano-logo-small-gold-crossbody-bags-elf-p-219.html

Can anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

virmin said:


> Hi!
> 
> I saw lovely Coach crossbody bag another day at the mall and ever since I've been trying to find the name of the bag with no success. The shape of the bag reminded Tanner but it wasn't as deep as Tanner and it didn't have the handles. It was very similar to this one behind the link: http://www.coachoutletmax.com/coach-city-saffiano-logo-small-gold-crossbody-bags-elf-p-219.html
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thank you.


The bags at that site are fake. There are several crossbody bags it could be, including some made for factory. Could it have been a Ranger? 
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-33566-en?cs=lichk&catId=5000000000000015030


----------



## bellatrixa

BeenBurned said:


> 2 different dishonest sellers with the same tactics? Ugh!
> 
> If the seller's don't take returns and if the items you received differ from what they should be, can you file a dispute with your credit card company?



I believe I can't, because I bought it almost a year ago and I had paid off the credit card bills. Thank you anyway =)


----------



## whateve

Any idea if this has a name or style number? It looks like a slim satchel on the outside, possibly, but the seller didn't provide any measurements. The inside looks like a standard tote.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tan..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2edac09dc4#shpCntId

This one looks like a slim satchel compact with different handles. Do you have any records of these handles being used for this style?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...N-/191448769307?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## indefinite

Hi ladies,
I recently purchased this at the thrift store, and cleaned it up quite a bit(still have a little more cleaning to do). I am going to to list it but can't determine what style it is. It is the heavy leather I remember from my teens, so I know it is vintage. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## whateve

indefinite said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently purchased this at the thrift store, and cleaned it up quite a bit(still have a little more cleaning to do). I am going to to list it but can't determine what style it is. It is the heavy leather I remember from my teens, so I know it is vintage. Any help is appreciated.


It is probably not authentic. The turnlock doesn't look like Coach hardware and I can't think of a vintage Coach style that has a Coach imprint like that above the turnlock. If you take a picture of the creed inside the bag, I can confirm.


----------



## Hyacinth

indefinite said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently purchased this at the thrift store, and cleaned it up quite a bit(still have a little more cleaning to do). I am going to to list it but can't determine what style it is. It is the heavy leather I remember from my teens, so I know it is vintage. Any help is appreciated.



I agree with Whateve, it's definitely fake. That imprint was never used on any Coach that looked like that. The front also shows the overstretched "elephant-skin" texture that usually means fake. If the strap only has 3 buckle holes on each end, that's a big red flag too. Don't waste any more time or effort cleaning it. It can't be listed, sold or traded anywhere in the US and should NOT be donated either. Get your money back. A creed and serial number photo will be even more proof.

If the wallet was sold with the bag that could be counterfeit too, we'd need close-up pics of the inside details like the credit card pockets and the plastic ID window. I'm not comfortable with how the zipper looks either, and would really like to see a clearer picture.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Any idea if this has a name or style number? It looks like a slim satchel on the outside, possibly, but the seller didn't provide any measurements. The inside looks like a standard tote.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tan..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2edac09dc4#shpCntId
> 
> This one looks like a slim satchel compact with different handles. Do you have any records of these handles being used for this style?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...N-/191448769307?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



Can't help with the first one, sorry. I don't have any details of those styles except a few catalog pictures, and no pics of the insides.

The second one looks like a Club Satchel, #9885 from 1989-90, it's the one at the far left.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Can't help with the first one, sorry. I don't have any details of those styles except a few catalog pictures, and no pics of the insides.
> 
> The second one looks like a Club Satchel, #9885 from 1989-90, it's the one at the far left.


Thanks! I should have known that! I'm sure I asked before.


----------



## indefinite

Thank you ladies! Here are the inside pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

indefinite said:


> Thank you ladies! Here are the inside pics.



Sorry. It's fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

indefinite said:


> Thank you ladies! Here are the inside pics.



TOTALLY fake.

Wow, where do I start?

Wallets almost NEVER have stamped creeds or serial numbers. At the MOST, maybe a dozen wallet styles in the last 40 years have had creeds.

The serial number is in an invalid format with missing production codes AND the number is on both the Daria48 Fakes list at Ebay and my Fakes list here.

Style number 9085 should be recognisable by any vintage Coach buyer and belongs ONLY to the classic Duffle Sac.

The creed stamp in the WALLET says it's a Coach BAG

Coach wallets NEVER use cut-in slits for credit cards, they ALWAYS use individually-sewn pockets.

The creed stamp in the purse is a MESS - too low, half of it is missing - and do the purse and wallet have the same serial numbers? _Why would two completely different items have the same number? And why does the leather of the purse's inside pocket look like it has drips and bubbles all over?
_
The top layer of real leather does NOT come off in chunks like that.

Those are just the problems in the small areas of the bag and wallet in the pictures. I'm sure we could point out a lot more with more photos but there's enough proof in those few pictures to prove both are fake.

Get your money back, both those items are illegal and the thrift broke US federal anti-counterfeiting laws by selling them.

_And PLEASE have Coach items authenticated!_ If you can't do it when you're buying them, then do it as soon as you get home, _before_ you invest any time or any more money in it. Just because the leather "feels like a Coach you had before" doesn't prove a thing.

And READ THE SALEAREA COACH GUIDES AT EBAY AND THE TWO AVAILABLE FAKE COACH SERIAL NUMBERS LISTS. Print out a copy of the Fake Numbers List for when you shop.

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uqt=g

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/daria48

and at tPF:

posts 1077-1080

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447774

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447783

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447792

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447822


----------



## indefinite

Hyacinth said:


> TOTALLY fake.
> 
> Wow, where do I start?
> 
> Wallets almost NEVER have stamped creeds or serial numbers. At the MOST, maybe a dozen wallet styles in the last 40 years have had creeds.
> 
> The serial number is in an invalid format with missing production codes AND the number is on both the Daria48 Fakes list at Ebay and my Fakes list here.
> 
> Style number 9085 should be recognisable by any vintage Coach buyer and belongs ONLY to the classic Duffle Sac.
> 
> The creed stamp in the WALLET says it's a Coach BAG
> 
> Coach wallets NEVER use cut-in slits for credit cards, they ALWAYS use individually-sewn pockets.
> 
> The creed stamp in the purse is a MESS - too low, half of it is missing - and do the purse and wallet have the same serial numbers? _Why would two completely different items have the same number? And why does the leather of the purse's inside pocket look like it has drips and bubbles all over?
> _
> The top layer of real leather does NOT come off in chunks like that.
> 
> Those are just the problems in the small areas of the bag and wallet in the pictures. I'm sure we could point out a lot more with more photos but there's enough proof in those few pictures to prove both are fake.
> 
> Get your money back, both those items are illegal and the thrift broke US federal anti-counterfeiting laws by selling them.
> 
> _And PLEASE have Coach items authenticated!_ If you can't do it when you're buying them, then do it as soon as you get home, _before_ you invest any time or any more money in it. Just because the leather "feels like a Coach you had before" doesn't prove a thing.
> 
> And READ THE SALEAREA COACH GUIDES AT EBAY AND THE TWO AVAILABLE FAKE COACH SERIAL NUMBERS LISTS. Print out a copy of the Fake Numbers List for when you shop.
> 
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea?uqt=g
> 
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/daria48
> 
> and at tPF:
> 
> posts 1077-1080
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447774
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447783
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447792
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447822


Thank you so much!!!!!! You really know your stuff. I'm so sad though  Oh well, lesson learned. I have a suede coach I got for $5.00 but I'm almost certain it's not real either.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The creed stamp in the WALLET says it's a Coach BAG



I just want to comment on the wallet that has a "Coach bag" creed. It's not necessarily an obvious fake if a wallet has that text. 

In its ever confusing inconsistency, there are at least some authentic Coach wallets that have creeds and those creeds describe a Coach "BAG." 

Style 41209 and 41211 are two examples: 

*41211*: (Pictures borrowed from ebay) 






















*41209:
*











*EDITED TO ADD THE FOLLOWING -- MORE CONFUSION, MORE INCONSISTENCY!! *

The picture of the creed (41211) shown above is from a wallet made in 2008 and describes a "BAG." The wallet IS authentic. 

I just found this one, also style 41211 from 2007. The creed describes a wallet.






http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Sprin...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I guess this is just another WTF? from Coach. 





indefinite said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!! You really know your stuff. I'm so sad though  Oh well, lesson learned. I have a suede coach I got for $5.00 but I'm almost certain it's not real either.


Before disposing of your suede bag, post pictures here. You might be pleasantly surprised: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

What is the name of this red wristlet in this pic from the FOS site?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I just want to comment on the wallet that has a "Coach bag" creed. It's not necessarily an obvious fake if a wallet has that text.
> 
> In its ever confusing inconsistency, there are at least some authentic Coach wallets that have creeds and those creeds describe a Coach "BAG."
> 
> Style 41209 and 41211 are two examples:
> 
> *41211*: (Pictures borrowed from ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41209:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THE FOLLOWING -- MORE CONFUSION, MORE INCONSISTENCY!! *
> 
> The picture of the creed (41211) shown above is from a wallet made in 2008 and describes a "BAG." The wallet IS authentic.
> 
> I just found this one, also style 41211 from 2007. The creed describes a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Sprin...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I guess this is just another WTF? from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before disposing of your suede bag, post pictures here. You might be pleasantly surprised:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html



Interesting - thanks for the photos! It seems like the plant that made the wallets for the full-price stores had a special creed stamp made just for wallets, but the later versions made for the outlets in a different plant had to make do with the standard "bag" stamp.

Inconsistency, thy name is Coach.


----------



## chiarachaplin

Saw this bag on another thread here! What's her name I need her in my life!!


----------



## whateve

chiarachaplin said:


> View attachment 2834293
> 
> Saw this bag on another thread here! What's her name I need her in my life!!


It's the mini Brooklyn from earlier this year. It might be available at outlets and department stores.


----------



## BeenBurned

As much as I hate it when thrifts and consignments sell fakes, I love it when they think they have a fake, price it at a steal and the item is nearly perfect!

But what's it called? TIA! (PIctures should enlarge by clicking.) 

If more pictures are needed, please let me know.

Measurements are 13" wide x 7.25" high x 2.5" deep


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As much as I hate it when thrifts and consignments sell fakes, I love it when they think they have a fake, price it at a steal and the item is nearly perfect!
> 
> But what's it called? TIA! (PIctures should enlarge by clicking.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Measurements are 13" wide x 7.25" high x 2.5" deep


Wow! Fantastic find! It's a slim satchel compact, sometimes called a handle clutch. I don't have the style number for the twill version. This might be the first one of this style in twill I've seen.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Wow! Fantastic find! It's a slim satchel compact, sometimes called a handle clutch. I don't have the style number for the twill version. This might be the first one of this style in twill I've seen.


Thanks! It doesn't appear to have been used!

Is it from the 80s?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks! It doesn't appear to have been used!
> 
> Is it from the 80s?


Yes, I'm sure it is. Probably mid to late 80s. That's amazing! Someone probably cleaned out grandma's collection.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ChevaliereNoir said:


> What is the name of this red wristlet in this pic from the FOS site?



Is it just an embossed patent wristlet with good lighting?


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Is it just an embossed patent wristlet with good lighting?


yes, it's just an embossed wristlet. It is #F52282. Here are more pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-B...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23470ce2cd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae1f988b4


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is. Probably mid to late 80s. That's amazing! Someone probably cleaned out grandma's collection.


Thanks again.


----------



## cinza

Pleas,
Posting this creed  for authenticity.
Seller PugMug on Etsy

"Vintage AUTHENTIC Tan COACH Bucket Purse Tan Coach Saddlebag Tan Leather Purse"

https://www.etsy.com/listing/205170880/vintage-authentic-tan-coach-bucket-purse?
ref=sr_gallery_13&ga_search_query=coach&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## BeenBurned

cinza said:


> Pleas,
> Posting this creed  for authenticity.
> Seller PugMug on Etsy
> 
> "Vintage AUTHENTIC Tan COACH Bucket Purse Tan Coach Saddlebag Tan Leather Purse"
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/205170880/vintage-authentic-tan-coach-bucket-purse?
> ref=sr_gallery_13&ga_search_query=coach&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834785


That bag is fake. (I laughed at this statement in her listing: "All proper Coach markings and tag." I don't think so!)

For authenticity requests, please post here in the future:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-682.html#post27789643


----------



## cinza

BeenBurned said:


> That bag is fake.
> 
> For authenticity requests, please post here in the future:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-682.html#post27789643


Thank you... I always get the pages wrong, sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> As much as I hate it when thrifts and consignments sell fakes, I love it when they think they have a fake, price it at a steal and the item is nearly perfect!
> 
> But what's it called? TIA! (PIctures should enlarge by clicking.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Measurements are 13" wide x 7.25" high x 2.5" deep





whateve said:


> Wow! Fantastic find! It's a slim satchel compact, sometimes called a handle clutch. I don't have the style number for the twill version. This might be the first one of this style in twill I've seen.


I wonder whether this is something Jed would be interested in for the archives.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder whether this is something Jed would be interested in for the archives.


I bet he would! Would you want to part with it?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I bet he would! Would you want to part with it?



Absolutely!


----------



## whateve

I should know what this is but I can't find it in my files. It looks like a cross between a Hadley and an Anderson.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-1478-...g-/201244355005?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I should know what this is but I can't find it in my files. It looks like a cross between a Hadley and an Anderson.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-1478-...g-/201244355005?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



It's a Lewiston Bag, # 9931 from around 1993


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Lewiston Bag, # 9931 from around 1993


Thank you!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Anyone know what this is, please? I won it today and really like it, even though it's going to be another small bag that I just look at!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Br...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Anyone know what this is, please? I won it today and really like it, even though it's going to be another small bag that I just look at!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Br...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Sorry, I can't find it anywhere.

The serial number and creed formatting put it between about 1990 and 1993, but the styling details remind me of earlier styles like the Twin Clutch which AFAIK was last made in 1986. It "feels" like a style from the late 1970s. It could be a remake of an older style, maybe made for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 or from even as late as 1993, but that's just a guess.

If no one else can ID it, you may want to contact Tetondeb.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> The serial number and creed formatting put it between about 1990 and 1993, but the styling details remind me of earlier styles like the Twin Clutch which AFAIK was last made in 1986. It "feels" like a style from the late 1970s. It could be a remake of an older style, maybe made for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 or from even as late as 1993, but that's just a guess.
> 
> If no one else can ID it, you may want to contact Tetondeb.


Thanks Hyacinth. I haven't seen one before either. I have a 'thing' about Coach double sided bags and I especially like this one because it's not symmetrical.


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I haven't seen one before either. I have a 'thing' about Coach double sided bags and I especially like this one because it's not symmetrical.


If you do get a name and style number, please let us know!


----------



## whateve

Please confirm if this is the correct style number 9795. I have it as 9796 in my files.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae216f18c


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> If you do get a name and style number, please let us know!


I will. Tetondeb is going to ask the archive.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Please confirm if this is the correct style number 9795. I have it as 9796 in my files.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae216f18c



Ready for this? 

The Spectator Bag appears as "New" and number 9795 in Coach's 1987 Fall and Holiday catalogs, but move forward to the 1988 Summer and 1989 Spring or Summer Preview books and the number is now 9796. 

The one difference is found only in the descriptions since there aren't any catalog photos of the inside, but the newer 9796 seems to have added a third pocket under the flap. That third pocket isn't mentioned in the older 9795 version.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Ready for this?
> 
> The Spectator Bag appears as "New" and number 9795 in Coach's 1987 Fall and Holiday catalogs, but move forward to the 1988 Summer and 1989 Spring or Summer Preview books and the number is now 9796.
> 
> The one difference is found only in the descriptions since there aren't any catalog photos of the inside, but the newer 9796 seems to have added a third pocket under the flap. That third pocket isn't mentioned in the older 9795 version.


Curiouser and curiouser!
I see they saw fit to raise the price when they added the third pocket.
Thank you! I'm so glad I asked!

ETA: funny thing: the bag I asked about is really 9796 since it has the extra pocket. I had a photo of the inside of what I thought was 9796 in my files and it doesn't have the extra pocket!


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> The serial number and creed formatting put it between about 1990 and 1993, but the styling details remind me of earlier styles like the Twin Clutch which AFAIK was last made in 1986. It "feels" like a style from the late 1970s. It could be a remake of an older style, maybe made for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 or from even as late as 1993, but that's just a guess.
> 
> If no one else can ID it, you may want to contact Tetondeb.





Two.time.bags said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I haven't seen one before either. I have a 'thing' about Coach double sided bags and I especially like this one because it's not symmetrical.



Even though it's smaller than the Twin Clutch, it seems like it would be a bit more comfortable to carry since it only has a turnlock on one side, so you wouldn't have to put up with a turnlock bouncing into your hip when you're walking.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Curiouser and curiouser!
> I see they saw fit to raise the price when they added the third pocket.
> Thank you! I'm so glad I asked!
> 
> ETA: funny thing: the bag I asked about is really 9796 since it has the extra pocket. I had a photo of the inside of what I thought was 9796 in my files and it doesn't have the extra pocket!



If you still have the photo, can you post it? The one in the listing is interesting because it has the 1987-and-older NYC creed but the newer pocket, so the 2-pocket version must have only been made for a short time in 1987 (or the 3-pocket in the listing was one of the rare birds that still had the older creeds, there was a bit of an overlap but 1987 seems to have been the last full year for the NYC creed).

Gotta love those inconsistencies!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> If you still have the photo, can you post it? The one in the listing is interesting because it has the 1987-and-older NYC creed but the newer pocket, so the 2-pocket version must have only been made for a short time in 1987 (or the 3-pocket in the listing was one of the rare birds that still had the older creeds, there was a bit of an overlap but 1987 seems to have been the last full year for the NYC creed).
> 
> Gotta love those inconsistencies!


Sure, here it is. Too bad I didn't save the creed with it. Sacs Magnifiques also has a 9796 with a NYC creed. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce605503b


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Sure, here it is. Too bad I didn't save the creed with it. Sacs Magnifiques also has a 9796 with a NYC creed.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce605503b



Thanks! That 2-pocket version must have only been in production for a few months.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Even though it's smaller than the Twin Clutch, it seems like it would be a bit more comfortable to carry since it only has a turnlock on one side, so you wouldn't have to put up with a turnlock bouncing into your hip when you're walking.


I probably will use this one occasionally because it has the side with a zip top.  I don't use my Twin Clutch because it is small and I'm not a big fan of flap bags so having two flaps would really annoy me, and you're probably right about the turn lock digging in.  It doesn't stop me collecting vintage flap bags though!


----------



## anitalilac

Hi dear fellow coach experts,

My friend asked me about this bag but I have no idea, can somebody tell me what  season the name and if it it still available . If not, what is a good alternative? 

Thanks


----------



## Caspin22

anitalilac said:


> Hi dear fellow coach experts,
> 
> My friend asked me about this bag but I have no idea, can somebody tell me what  season the name and if it it still available . If not, what is a good alternative?
> 
> Thanks



That's a Legacy East/West Duffle in Signature fabric with Deep Port leather.  Style number 25664.  It is a deleted style from last year or maybe the year before.


----------



## thebaglady2015

I have a question. Received this bag and cannot identify it. It has a Creed, but no style number. Anyone? It's beautiful, embossed snakeskin front flap, back slot pocket, dark pewter hardware, is about 9" long. Gorgeous, but can't identify it. Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> I have a question. Received this bag and cannot identify it. It has a Creed, but no style number. Anyone? It's beautiful, embossed snakeskin front flap, back slot pocket, dark pewter hardware, is about 9" long. Gorgeous, but can't identify it. Thanks so much.


It is a new style, made for factory. Coach no longer puts the style numbers on the creeds. It should be on a tag inside the pocket. It appears to be a Taylor suede exotic mini flap crossbody F33396.


----------



## thebaglady2015

whateve said:


> It is a new style, made for factory. Coach no longer puts the style numbers on the creeds. It should be on a tag inside the pocket. It appears to be a Taylor suede exotic mini flap crossbody F33396.


Figures I wouldn't know this yet. I'm into the oldies (Bleeckers) lately..... It's a beautiful bag. Thank you so much for your help. I haven't bought a new Coach bag in years.....


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> Figures I wouldn't know this yet. I'm into the oldies (Bleeckers) lately..... It's a beautiful bag. Thank you so much for your help. I haven't bought a new Coach bag in years.....


You're welcome! I'm into Bleeckers lately too! I have gotten three 2007 Bleeckers and two mini Prestons this year.


----------



## thebaglady2015

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I'm into Bleeckers lately too! I have gotten three 2007 Bleeckers and two mini Prestons this year.


I just got the tote ones in whiskey and black, and my newest obsession is turning a couple of 11427's into my most awesome crossbody bags. I love the open back slot pocket for my phone and the classic whiskey leather. The new bags just don't float my boat. Have acquired Dooneys lately. Sharing my new projects.


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> I just got the tote ones in whiskey and black, and my newest obsession is turning a couple of 11427's into my most awesome crossbody bags. I love the open back slot pocket for my phone and the classic whiskey leather. The new bags just don't float my boat. Have acquired Dooneys lately. Sharing my new projects.


Ooh pretty! I really want one of the totes! Are they heavy? That's a wonderful idea with the strap! I have one small duffle in bottle green and two large flaps, ink and a reddish brown color that could be whiskey. They have the most wonderful smell. I like what you did with the hangtags. Only my bottle green came with the original large hangtag. I share that hangtag with the ink. I'll have to go through my old hangtags to find a combination for the whiskey one.


----------



## thebaglady2015

whateve said:


> Ooh pretty! I really want one of the totes! Are they heavy? That's a wonderful idea with the strap! I have one small duffle in bottle green and two large flaps, ink and a reddish brown color that could be whiskey. They have the most wonderful smell. I like what you did with the hangtags. Only my bottle green came with the original large hangtag. I share that hangtag with the ink. I'll have to go through my old hangtags to find a combination for the whiskey one.


They're not as heavy as they look. Style is 11420. They're so classic. They have that great front underflap snap pocket and then a main top main zip with the Tattersall lining, but the really great thing is the top/back slot pocket where my ipad fits perfectly, and then they also have another back pocket where my phone fits. They are the perfect everyday bag. And you know they are the most solid bag ever.... I just love them. And anything in whiskey is so beautiful.


----------



## thebaglady2015

thebaglady2015 said:


> They're not as heavy as they look. Style is 11420. They're so classic. They have that great front underflap snap pocket and then a main top main zip with the Tattersall lining, but the really great thing is the top/back slot pocket where my ipad fits perfectly, and then they also have another back pocket where my phone fits. They are the perfect everyday bag. And you know they are the most solid bag ever.... I just love them. And anything in whiskey is so beautiful.


Here's the top and the back. Bestest bag ever! Have them both in black and whiskey. Took a while to find them at buyable prices though.....


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> Here's the top and the back. Bestest bag ever! Have them both in black and whiskey. Took a while to find them at buyable prices though.....


Thanks for all the pictures. I love the lacing detail on the back pocket. I know exactly what you mean about the prices! I got tired of waiting for a decent price on the whiskey large flap and paid more than I would have liked. I've been looking since summer. I got good prices on the ink and ivy because they aren't as popular.


----------



## Two.time.bags

:





whateve said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. I love the lacing detail on the back pocket. I know exactly what you mean about the prices! I got tired of waiting for a decent price on the whiskey large flap and paid more than I would have liked. I've been looking since summer. I got good prices on the ink and ivy because they aren't as popular.


 Gorgeous. I want one! But I see what you mean about the price. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-LG-Bl...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3b9f8c1


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> :
> Gorgeous. I want one! But I see what you mean about the price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-LG-Bl...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3b9f8c1


32 watchers!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> 32 watchers!


There's one in black siggy but it doesn't quite do it for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c9379f4be


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> There's one in black siggy but it doesn't quite do it for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c9379f4be


Me either! Too bad I don't like siggy very much anymore - they are so much cheaper!


----------



## kwomble_2001

This is my first time buying a second hand Coach bag. Can someone check this numbers H5C-9983.. The bag is a Coach Regine. Here's the link to the ad I saw http://www.ebay.com/itm/151502855820?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

kwomble_2001 said:


> This is my first time buying a second hand Coach bag. Can someone check this numbers H5C-9983.. The bag is a Coach Regine. Here's the link to the ad I saw http://www.ebay.com/itm/151502855820?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, welcome to the purse forum. The bag in the listing looks authentic. Remember, just because a number follows the correct format doesn't mean the bag is authentic. Pictures are always needed.

In the future, post authentication requests in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html


----------



## kwomble_2001

whateve said:


> Hi, welcome to the purse forum. The bag in the listing looks authentic. Remember, just because a number follows the correct format doesn't mean the bag is authentic. Pictures are always needed.
> 
> In the future, post authentication requests in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html



ebay.com/itm/151502855820?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## kwomble_2001

Here are the photos


----------



## whateve

kwomble_2001 said:


> ebay.com/itm/151502855820?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT





kwomble_2001 said:


> Here are the photos


I don't need any additional photos. There are photos in the listing you linked to. The bag is fine. You don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## SBgirl

whateve said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. I love the lacing detail on the back pocket. I know exactly what you mean about the prices! I got tired of waiting for a decent price on the whiskey large flap and paid more than I would have liked. I've been looking since summer. I got good prices on the ink and ivy because they aren't as popular.


I've never seen the 11420. It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing. The whipstitch detail reminds me of Dooney & Bourke's Florentine, a bit.


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> As much as I hate it when thrifts and consignments sell fakes, I love it when they think they have a fake, price it at a steal and the item is nearly perfect!
> 
> But what's it called? TIA! (PIctures should enlarge by clicking.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Measurements are 13" wide x 7.25" high x 2.5" deep





whateve said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is. Probably mid to late 80s. That's amazing! Someone probably cleaned out grandma's collection.



Sacs Mag has this one style 8430 but the creed wording is different and doesn't refer to the twill.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f6cc473

This Saddle Pouch looks like its from the same collection as it has the same creed wording.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-Vi...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58b9d7cd9d


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> As much as I hate it when thrifts and consignments sell fakes, I  love it when they think they have a fake, price it at a steal and the  item is nearly perfect!
> 
> But what's it called? TIA! (PIctures should enlarge by clicking.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Measurements are 13" wide x 7.25" high x 2.5" deep





Two.time.bags said:


> Sacs Mag has this one style 8430 but the creed wording is different and doesn't refer to the twill.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f6cc473
> 
> This Saddle Pouch looks like its from the same collection as it has the same creed wording.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COACH-Vi...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58b9d7cd9d


Sacs Mag's measurements are slightly different from mine. Although I know measurements can vary depending on how you measure, she has it as 9" high. Mine definitely isn't that high.

And true to form, there's more inconsistency from Coach; 8430 isn't a leather bag, yet that's how the creed describes it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> Sacs Mag's measurements are slightly different from mine. Although I know measurements can vary depending on how you measure, she has it as 9" high. Mine definitely isn't that high.
> 
> And true to form, there's more inconsistency from Coach; 8430 isn't a leather bag, yet that's how the creed describes it.


Yeah, I thought that was weird! If it wasn't a NYC bag that would be reason enough to suspect it was fake.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Sacs Mag's measurements are slightly different from mine. Although I know measurements can vary depending on how you measure, she has it as 9" high. Mine definitely isn't that high.
> 
> And true to form, there's more inconsistency from Coach; 8430 isn't a leather bag, yet that's how the creed describes it.


Sacs Mags' bag is a slim satchel, yours is a slim satchel compact. That is why the measurements are different. I can't explain the difference in the creed. Possibly hers is one of the first, before they decided to change the wording. We've seen authentic bags with wrong wording before, such as a fabric bag with "finest cowhide" wording. However, if that is true, it is more proof that the serial numbers weren't produced in order. Maybe it was just a mistake. Someone just used the wrong creed in the factory.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Sacs Mags' bag is a slim satchel, yours is a slim satchel compact. That is why the measurements are different. I can't explain the difference in the creed. Possibly hers is one of the first, before they decided to change the wording. We've seen authentic bags with wrong wording before, such as a fabric bag with "finest cowhide" wording. However, if that is true, it is more proof that the serial numbers weren't produced in order. Maybe it was just a mistake. Someone just used the wrong creed in the factory.



We know serial numbers weren't produced and used in numerical order. _Groups_ of numbers may have, like some bags from around 1992 that still used the old 3+4 format and started with 0xx-xxx. But lower sequence numbers DON'T mean older bags. 

My guess is that the early Twill bags like the ones in the above listings would have been from around 1986, which is the earliest mention of a line of twill versions I can find. The 1986 Summer catalog says " Some of our most popular styles are _now_ available in Khaki cotton twill..." (italics mine) which seems to say that the twill is a recent addition. So if those and the one in the picture below which may be from a #8635 Convertible Clutch in Twill have serials starting with 988- or the 967- in Sacsmag's Slim Satchel Large Twill, those numbers certainly weren't used in a straight sequence 000-0001 to 999-xxxx.

I agree that the Slim Satchel was probably a very early twill bag (it's shown in that 1986 Summer catalog below along with the Twill Convertible Clutch), and Coach might not have had the Twill version creed stamp ready for production yet so a standard one was used. Or the plant just made a mistake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I agree that the Slim Satchel was probably a very early twill bag (it's shown in that 1986 Summer catalog below along with the Twill Convertible Clutch), and Coach might not have had the Twill version creed stamp ready for production yet so a standard one was used. Or the plant just made a mistake.


So I'm inferring that my bag, the slim satchel compact would have been slightly newer than the Slim Satchel since mine has the newer "twill" text. Is that right?


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> We know serial numbers weren't produced and used in numerical order. _Groups_ of numbers may have, like some bags from around 1992 that still used the old 3+4 format and started with 0xx-xxx. But lower sequence numbers DON'T mean older bags.
> 
> My guess is that the early Twill bags like the ones in the above listings would have been from around 1986, which is the earliest mention of a line of twill versions I can find. The 1986 Summer catalog says " Some of our most popular styles are _now_ available in Khaki cotton twill..." (italics mine) which seems to say that the twill is a recent addition. So if those and the one in the picture below which may be from a #8635 Convertible Clutch in Twill have serials starting with 988- or the 967- in Sacsmag's Slim Satchel Large Twill, those numbers certainly weren't used in a straight sequence 000-0001 to 999-xxxx.
> 
> I agree that the Slim Satchel was probably a very early twill bag (it's shown in that 1986 Summer catalog below along with the Twill Convertible Clutch), and Coach might not have had the Twill version creed stamp ready for production yet so a standard one was used. Or the plant just made a mistake.


Do you know when they changed the name from slim satchel standard to slim satchel large, or did they switch back and forth?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> So I'm inferring that my bag, the slim satchel compact would have been slightly newer than the Slim Satchel since mine has the newer "twill" text. Is that right?


It's just a guess. We never can tell for sure since the unique creed numbers don't tell us much. There is always a chance that hers was produced at the same time or even later but they mistakenly used the wrong creed.

We estimate dates based on when those styles were supposedly available, and that information is dependent on what catalogs we have. I have a lot of photos in my files that don't have dates, or I have a catalog picture with a date but no indication of when the style was introduced.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you know when they changed the name from slim satchel standard to slim satchel large, or did they switch back and forth?



The 1976 booklet lists the smaller version as a 9425 Handle Clutch, 13x 7 1/2 inches.

In 1983 and older booklets thru 1981 they were listed as 9430 Slim Satchel Standard and 9425 Slim Satchel Compact.

Slim Satchel Large 9430 and Slim Satchel Compact 9425 were listed in the Fall 1985 catalog. 

The 1986 catalogs only list a Slim Satchel Large 9430, along with the apparently new Twill version 8430 in the Summer book. By late 1987 all versions had disappeared from the catalogs.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The 1976 booklet lists the smaller version as a 9425 Handle Clutch, 13x 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> In 1983 and older booklets thru 1981 they were listed as 9430 Slim Satchel Standard and* 9425 Slim Satchel Compact.
> *
> Slim Satchel Large 9430 and Slim Satchel Compact 9425 were listed in the Fall 1985 catalog.
> 
> The 1986 catalogs only list a Slim Satchel Large 9430, along with the apparently new Twill version 8430 in the Summer book. By late 1987 all versions had disappeared from the catalogs.


Thank you! I didn't have a style number for my bag!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you! I didn't have a style number for my bag!


9425 is the style number for the leather version. Yours is probably 8425 but I've never seen a catalog picture to confirm.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The 1976 booklet lists the smaller version as a 9425 Handle Clutch, 13x 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> In 1983 and older booklets thru 1981 they were listed as 9430 Slim Satchel Standard and 9425 Slim Satchel Compact.
> 
> Slim Satchel Large 9430 and Slim Satchel Compact 9425 were listed in the Fall 1985 catalog.
> 
> The 1986 catalogs only list a Slim Satchel Large 9430, along with the apparently new Twill version 8430 in the Summer book. By late 1987 all versions had disappeared from the catalogs.


Thanks. Coach certainly isn't consistent!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> 9425 is the style number for the leather version. Yours is probably 8425 but I've never seen a catalog picture to confirm.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Celts20

I bought this bag on eBay... just loved the patchwork detail. Can anyone ID the season or name for me?
Thanks.
Joan


----------



## Hyacinth

Celts20 said:


> I bought this bag on eBay... just loved the patchwork detail. Can anyone ID the season or name for me?
> Thanks.
> Joan



Please post photos of the creed patch and serial number


----------



## Celts20

Thanks for the response. I don't have it in hand yet, but will post those numbers when I do.
Joan


----------



## BeenBurned

Celts20 said:


> I bought this bag on eBay... just loved the patchwork detail. Can anyone ID the season or name for me?
> Thanks.
> Joan





Hyacinth said:


> Please post photos of the creed patch and serial number





Celts20 said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't have it in hand yet, but will post those numbers when I do.
> Joan


Here's the listing. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Monogram-Patchwork-Red-Patent-Leather-Tote-Black-Pink-Plaid-Purse-EUC-/251763369594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e44267a&nma=true&si=djYlR%252ByZeaOpUFzxSaN6cAFmgtk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It's style 9752, holiday patchwork tote from 2005. The plaid buckle demi (ETA CORRECT STYLE) is style 9753.


----------



## Celts20

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Monogram-Patchwork-Red-Patent-Leather-Tote-Black-Pink-Plaid-Purse-EUC-/251763369594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e44267a&nma=true&si=djYlR%252ByZeaOpUFzxSaN6cAFmgtk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It's style 9752, holiday patchwork tote from 2005. The plaid buckle demi (ETA CORRECT STYLE) is style 9753.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Hoalatha

Does anyone have the style names and numbers for these two wristlets?






Wristlet in this photo...and if you know the name/ number of the wallet too, that would be great:






They both look like they could match the Chelsea Abbey, but the bottom one matches better of course. Is the top one just part of the Chelsea line? MFF perhaps?http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whateve

Curious about these two:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...E-/161543920313?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120

http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-COACH-Ne...h-/291343460324?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160

I remember the pink fabric with perfume bottles when Coach launched their first perfume. My daughter has a MFF backpack with flowers like these.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hoalatha said:


> Does anyone have the style names and numbers for these two wristlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wristlet in this photo...and if you know the name/ number of the wallet too, that would be great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both look like they could match the Chelsea Abbey, but the bottom one matches better of course. Is the top one just part of the Chelsea line? MFF perhaps?



The items in the bottom picture have tags so if they're your items, you can see the styles and names on the tags.

From what I can tell, the styles are the following. (I'm sorry but I don't know the actual style names.)

40255 - Wristlet 
40631 - Envelope wallet 
10971 - Bag
92122 - keychain


----------



## Hoalatha

BeenBurned said:


> The items in the bottom picture have tags so if they're your items, you can see the styles and names on the tags.
> 
> From what I can tell, the styles are the following. (I'm sorry but I don't know the actual style names.)
> 
> 40255 - Wristlet
> 40631 - Envelope wallet
> 10971 - Bag
> 92122 - keychain



You are incredible, thank you! They aren't my items, unfortunately. I tried to blow up the picture, but the letters got too fuzzy for me to read at that point. Any ideas for the style number in the top pic?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Curious about these two:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...E-/161543920313?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-COACH-Ne...h-/291343460324?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
> 
> I remember the pink fabric with perfume bottles when Coach launched their first perfume. My daughter has a MFF backpack with flowers like these.



The seller lists the first one as style 5353 which matches what looks like a Diplomat Brief, except their Width (front to back) measurements are off - Coach lists them as more than 2 inches wider. Unfortunately the seller didn't bother to show any photos of the sides of the bag so all I can do is say it's genuine IF the sides look like the picture below.

The second one is a Gift With Purchase item so I assume it's genuine.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The seller lists the first one as style 5353 which matches what looks like a Diplomat Brief, except their Width (front to back) measurements are off - Coach lists them as more than 2 inches wider. Unfortunately the seller didn't bother to show any photos of the sides of the bag so all I can do is say it's genuine IF the sides look like the picture below.
> 
> The second one is a Gift With Purchase item so I assume it's genuine.


Thanks. That's confusing, since 5170 is called a Diplomat Briefcase.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*

                               The items in the bottom picture have tags so if they're your items, you can see the styles and names on the tags.

From what I can tell, the styles are the following. (I'm sorry but I don't know the actual style names.)

40255 - Wristlet 
40631 - Envelope wallet 
10971 - Bag
92122 - keychain     
-----------------------


Hoalatha said:


> You are incredible, thank you! They aren't my items, unfortunately. I tried to blow up the picture, but the letters got too fuzzy for me to read at that point. Any ideas for the style number in the top pic?



Oops, I goofed. 

The top wristlet is 40255. I mixed up the wirstlets!

The other (chelsea) wristlet from the bottom picture is 40633:


----------



## Lonnieman

First off, thanks for the opportunity to join the forum... I am a reseller of mostly mens clothing and accessories but occasionally will find interesting purses so I'm guessing this forum will be very helpful to me at times. I am wondering what anyone's thoughts and opinions are on this leather briefcase style Coach bag that I recently picked up. I have been told it's likely 70's but is there any way to date it further than that? Any help appreciated


----------



## whateve

Lonnieman said:


> First off, thanks for the opportunity to join the forum... I am a reseller of mostly mens clothing and accessories but occasionally will find interesting purses so I'm guessing this forum will be very helpful to me at times. I am wondering what anyone's thoughts and opinions are on this leather briefcase style Coach bag that I recently picked up. I have been told it's likely 70's but is there any way to date it further than that? Any help appreciated


Based on the creed alone, the bag could have made anytime from the late 70s to the late 80s. Measurements would help us identify it. It looks like it could be a Marketing tote. I believe this style was made in the early 80s.


----------



## Hoalatha

BeenBurned said:


> Oops, I goofed.
> 
> The top wristlet is 40255. I mixed up the wirstlets!
> 
> The other (chelsea) wristlet from the bottom picture is 40633:



You're still incredible. Thank you again!


----------



## Lonnieman

whateve said:


> Based on the creed alone, the bag could have made anytime from the late 70s to the late 80s. Measurements would help us identify it. It looks like it could be a Marketing tote. I believe this style was made in the early 80s.


Thanks! It measures 14.5 x 9.5 inches


----------



## whateve

Lonnieman said:


> Thanks! It measures 14.5 x 9.5 inches


That's close enough to be a Marketing tote #9665 from the early 80s.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> The seller lists the first one as style 5353 which matches what looks like a Diplomat Brief, except their Width (front to back) measurements are off - Coach lists them as more than 2 inches wider. Unfortunately the seller didn't bother to show any photos of the sides of the bag so all I can do is say it's genuine IF the sides look like the picture below.
> 
> The second one is a Gift With Purchase item so I assume it's genuine.





whateve said:


> Thanks. That's confusing, since 5170 is called a Diplomat Briefcase.



It's an early example of Coach recycling a name. The original Diplomat Brief #5170 with the two front pockets and turnlocks was introduced around Summer 1986 and disappears after Spring 1990. The second Diplomat # 5353 with the combination lock was introduced in the Holiday 1993 catalog. Below is the 1986 version.

Maybe Coach assumed that their customers had short memories. Or maybe it was Coach's executives who were suffering Short-Term Memory Loss.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's an early example of Coach recycling a name. The original Diplomat Brief #5170 with the two front pockets and turnlocks was introduced around Summer 1986 and disappears after Spring 1990. The second Diplomat # 5353 with the combination lock was introduced in the Holiday 1993 catalog. Below is the 1986 version.
> 
> Maybe Coach assumed that their customers had short memories. Or maybe it was Coach's executives who were suffering Short-Term Memory Loss.


Thanks! Maybe it is just too hard for them to think of new names! Hence the current Dakotah, Rhyder, Gramercy, Swagger, etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does this wallet look familiar to anyone? If authentic, any idea of a style number?


----------



## Holly_wood

Help 

I am trying to figure out the name of the 2014 redesign of this vintage Bonnie. I have seen a few on ebay but without a style name or number I am having a really hard time locating a 2014 redesign. 

TIA


----------



## whateve

Holly_wood said:


> Help
> 
> I am trying to figure out the name of the 2014 redesign of this vintage Bonnie. I have seen a few on ebay but without a style name or number I am having a really hard time locating a 2014 redesign.
> 
> TIA


 It's called the Bleecker leather sling. One style number is 27925. There might be more than one size.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Does this wallet look familiar to anyone? If authentic, any idea of a style number?
> 
> 
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1902/6188/01/10377254_10152753447442284_360524083616366543_n.jpg
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1902/6191/09/10417565_10152753447487284_3534792079049386241_n.jpg


Here's a picture on the forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27555835&postcount=392

There might be a style number in the Fall preview thread.

ETA: found it. #52362 Rhyder wallet
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27148771&postcount=1061


----------



## Holly_wood

whateve said:


> It's called the Bleecker leather sling. One style number is 27925. There might be more than one size.



Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Two.time.bags

What style is this please? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Wh...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

Holly_wood said:


> Great! Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## cinza

https://www.etsy.com/listing/216074859/vintage-coach-purse-rare-ox-blood-color

This bag was authenticated on the Purse Forum, but there is a question of it.

It does not have the H shaped slip through loop for the strap under the flap.
Is this explainable?


----------



## whateve

cinza said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/216074859/vintage-coach-purse-rare-ox-blood-color
> 
> This bag was authenticated on the Purse Forum, but there is a question of it.
> 
> It does not have the H shaped slip through loop for the strap under the flap.
> Is this explainable?


It is possible it is an earlier version of the style and the strap holder wasn't used until later. Since our catalog pictures don't show a picture under the flap, we don't know. It is also possible they made a mistake when they manufactured it. I don't see anything that would lead me to believe it isn't authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Here's a picture on the forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27555835&postcount=392
> 
> There might be a style number in the Fall preview thread.
> 
> ETA: found it. #52362 Rhyder wallet
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27148771&postcount=1061


Thank you.


----------



## halliefish

Can someone please identify? I believe it is the Sheridan collection, but I was hoping for a specific style and number. THANKS!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

halliefish said:


> Can someone please identify? I believe it is the Sheridan collection, but I was hoping for a specific style and number. THANKS!


I don't recognize it. Is it in your possession? Can you post a picture of the lining and creed? The design features don't look like a typical Sheridan. The zipper and zipper pulls aren't what we normally see on Sheridans. The shape of the buckle doesn't match the buckles on Sheridans.


----------



## Two.time.bags

:bump:





Two.time.bags said:


> What style is this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Wh...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> What style is this please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Coach-Wh...hB4P%2Bpbfa8SxqSvk9DY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It looks like a Madison Spence Bag, style 4400 from 1993


----------



## Hyacinth

halliefish said:


> Can someone please identify? I believe it is the Sheridan collection, but I was hoping for a specific style and number. THANKS!



It doesn't look familiar to me either, and a few details have me wondering, like the reddish color of the smooth leather trim. Sheridan leather wasn't red, it was dark tan/light brown, but I've seen plenty of fake "Sheridans" that use that same reddish color leather, especially the Korean-made ones. The brushed brass buckles aren't standard Sheridan issue either.

There's no way I'd recommend buying that without more photos and there's no way to identify it either.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Madison Spence Bag, style 4400 from 1993


That "cherry" doesn't look very red. Was there another name for the true red color?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> That "cherry" doesn't look very red. Was there another name for the true red color?



Not in 1993 according to the catalogs.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Not in 1993 according to the catalogs.


Thanks. Maybe it is just a bad picture! The red Madison I have is a true red.


----------



## halliefish

whateve said:


> I don't recognize it. Is it in your possession? Can you post a picture of the lining and creed? The design features don't look like a typical Sheridan. The zipper and zipper pulls aren't what we normally see on Sheridans. The shape of the buckle doesn't match the buckles on Sheridans.


postimg.org/image/tid9xj0fz/

postimg.org/image/icn8piabv/

I do not see a creed on the inside so now I am guessing it is a fake. Are there any purses without creeds that are real? I received it as a gift a while back.


----------



## Hyacinth

halliefish said:


> postimg.org/image/tid9xj0fz/
> 
> postimg.org/image/icn8piabv/
> 
> I do not see a creed on the inside so now I am guessing it is a fake. Are there any purses without creeds that are real? I received it as a gift a while back.



So the ONLY place it says Coach is on the hangtag? That doesn't do a thing to prove it's a real Coach. That brass hangtag design isn't even from the same decade as the Sheridans, much less a genuine Sheridan hangtag. Anything removeable like a hangtag can NEVER prove a Coach is real.

The zipper pulls are wrong, the lining - if that IS a fabric lining - is wrong, and Coach never made any Sheridan or other style with that kind of leather and trim that looks anything like your "gift". Someone stuck a real or fake Coach hangtag on a generic purse and tried to scam either you or your gift-giver. Please take that hangtag off.


----------



## whateve

halliefish said:


> postimg.org/image/tid9xj0fz/
> 
> postimg.org/image/icn8piabv/
> 
> I do not see a creed on the inside so now I am guessing it is a fake. Are there any purses without creeds that are real? I received it as a gift a while back.


I think it isn't a Coach. Coach did make some small purses without creeds. All the Sheridans had creeds. It doesn't look like a Sheridan because Sheridans have leather zipper pulls and the outer zippers are a heavy duty plastic (not nylon like yours). Coach zippers always have stops at both ends, yours don't. The inside pocket zipper should also have stops. The leather on the trim of Sheridans isn't that red and it doesn't have a mottled appearance. It is a smooth tan leather. Sheridans have tan lining, not black.

I don't see any Coach markings on your bag. I don't think it is a counterfeit. It just isn't a Coach.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Madison Spence Bag, style 4400 from 1993


Thanks Hyacinth.   :urock: That cherry one in the catalogue is gorgeous, though I agree with whateve that it doesn't really look red.


----------



## chinchin0710

Can someone help me identify this bag, please? Thank you.


----------



## halliefish

Hyacinth said:


> So the ONLY place it says Coach is on the hangtag? That doesn't do a thing to prove it's a real Coach. That brass hangtag design isn't even from the same decade as the Sheridans, much less a genuine Sheridan hangtag. Anything removeable like a hangtag can NEVER prove a Coach is real.
> 
> The zipper pulls are wrong, the lining - if that IS a fabric lining - is wrong, and Coach never made any Sheridan or other style with that kind of leather and trim that looks anything like your "gift". Someone stuck a real or fake Coach hangtag on a generic purse and tried to scam either you or your gift-giver. Please take that hangtag off.



Thanks for the information! What a bummer


----------



## whateve

chinchin0710 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag, please? Thank you.


It's a python gramercy. I can't tell if it is the mini, medium or large, but I don't think they make the mini in python. I don't think it has been released yet. I think it was in the Spring preview.

ETA: here it is, style #34749
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27752160&postcount=511


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Madison Spence Bag, style 4400 from 1993





whateve said:


> That "cherry" doesn't look very red. Was there another name for the true red color?



It looks more like 'garnet'.  This is from the 1995 Holiday catalogue.


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> It looks more like 'garnet'.  This is from the 1995 Holiday catalogue.



According to the catalogs, Garnet wasn't available until 1995. The picture of the Spence that I posted in post 9446 was from the 1993 Fall catalog. 

This is from the Late Autumn 1994 catalog and the red is still called Cherry. Don't depend on catalog - or sellers' -  photo colors to be accurate.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> According to the catalogs, Garnet wasn't available until 1995. The picture of the Spence that I posted in post 9446 was from the 1993 Fall catalog.
> 
> This is from the Late Autumn 1994 catalog and the red is still called Cherry. Don't depend on catalog - or sellers' -  photo colors to be accurate.


Thanks Hyacinth. There's a marked difference in the colour. The 1994 looks red.  Must be the printing I guess.


----------



## Hoalatha

The bag on the left. It used to belong to a TPF member, but she doesn't have the bag anymore and doesn't remember the name or style number. Does anyone know? I thought I was drooling over #10223 until I saw this one without the Cs! 





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whateve

Hoalatha said:


> The bag on the left. It used to belong to a TPF member, but she doesn't have the bag anymore and doesn't remember the name or style number. Does anyone know? I thought I was drooling over #10223 until I saw this one without the Cs!


Probably #10554. Here's one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-100-A...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48d0d2ad


----------



## Hoalatha

whateve said:


> Probably #10554. Here's one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-100-A...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48d0d2ad




Thanks, whateve!


----------



## whateve

Hoalatha said:


> Thanks, whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## chinchin0710

whateve said:


> It's a python gramercy. I can't tell if it is the mini, medium or large, but I don't think they make the mini in python. I don't think it has been released yet. I think it was in the Spring preview.
> 
> ETA: here it is, style #34749
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27752160&postcount=511



Thank you Whateve. Do you happen to know when its going to be released? Sorry, im all new to Coach.


----------



## whateve

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you Whateve. Do you happen to know when its going to be released? Sorry, im all new to Coach.


You're welcome. I don't know but I bet it will be within the next 2 months. You could call an SA and see if it is available to order. You could also ask in the Spring Preview thread and the Gramercy clubhouse.


----------



## chinchin0710

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I don't know but I bet it will be within the next 2 months. You could call an SA and see if it is available to order. You could also ask in the Spring Preview thread and the Gramercy clubhouse.



Thank you Whateve. I will check it out.


----------



## kellyhp

Hello.
I was wondering if this 5433 is a Hamptons Raquet Bag or what it would be called. Never had it authenticated because as soon as I heard back from the seller the auction was ended.
Any information is appreciated.
Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-tennis-handbag-/261684079791?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kellyhp

Oops!

2 more I was wanting to know style information on:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Coach-Purse-Brand-Calculator-with-Holder-Case-Nice-Working-Condition-/171623750857?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-Black-Leather-TAPE-MEASURE-RARE-/121539528728?pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c4c520818


----------



## BeenBurned

kellyhp said:


> oops!
> 
> 2 more i was wanting to know style information on:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/original-coach-purse-brand-calculator-with-holder-case-nice-working-condition-/171623750857?sspagename=strk%3amebidx%3ait&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=pgencbxg27urkc237a6annv9hme%253d&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-coach-b...pt=us_women_s_accessories&hash=item1c4c520818


nm


----------



## Hyacinth

kellyhp said:


> Oops!
> 
> 2 more I was wanting to know style information on:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Coach-Purse-Brand-Calculator-with-Holder-Case-Nice-Working-Condition-/171623750857?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=PgenCbXG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-Black-Leather-TAPE-MEASURE-RARE-/121539528728?pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c4c520818



Those accessories usually weren't in the catalogs and we don't have information on them. The only one I'm personally familiar with is the tape measure which should be style 4573 and was just called a Tape Measure.

 Except maybe for the racquet bag they would usually just be called "Coach (the kind of item it was)". The Racquet Bag isn't even in either of my Spring 2001 catalogs which should be the logical place to find it based on the serial number.


----------



## kellyhp

Hyacinth said:


> Those accessories usually weren't in the catalogs and we don't have information on them. The only one I'm personally familiar with is the tape measure which should be style 4573 and was just called a Tape Measure.
> 
> Except maybe for the racquet bag they would usually just be called "Coach (the kind of item it was)". The Racquet Bag isn't even in either of my Spring 2001 catalogs which should be the logical place to find it based on the serial number.




Thank you very much, Hyacinth! Much appreciated.
Do you think the tennis bag is authentic? 
I messaged the seller asking if 2 racquets would fit -they thought only one would. Then they pulled the listing. I thought it might be neat to have since I actually play, although I would get it very dirt very quickly so not practical at all for me.
Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

kellyhp said:


> Thank you very much, Hyacinth! Much appreciated.
> Do you think the tennis bag is authentic?
> I messaged the seller asking if 2 racquets would fit -they thought only one would. Then they pulled the listing. I thought it might be neat to have since I actually play, although I would get it very dirt very quickly so not practical at all for me.
> Thanks again!



Probably - why would fakes makers copy a tennis racket? There's only a very small niche market for that kind of item, even compared to other accessories that have been faked, like pet carriers. And I remember another one in a patterned fabric from around the same time.


----------



## kellyhp

Hyacinth said:


> Probably - why would fakes makers copy a tennis racket? There's only a very small niche market for that kind of item, even compared to other accessories that have been faked, like pet carriers. And I remember another one in a patterned fabric from around the same time.



I agree but always defer to your opinion. 
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Just curious if you have any information about this. It looks like it might be from the bridle collection?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a9fc51a47


----------



## BeenBurned

kellyhp said:


> Oops!
> 
> 2 more I was wanting to know style information on:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Co...XG27UrkC237A6anNV9hME%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c4c520818


I was searching the wayback machine to see if I could find the tennis racket carrier. I wasn't successful in that search but I did find this:

http://web.archive.org/web/20010624...p/product.asp?product_no=3611&category_id=194


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Just curious if you have any information about this. It looks like it might be from the bridle collection?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a9fc51a47



Well done! It's a Bridle Keyfob, style 6492


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Well done! It's a Bridle Keyfob, style 6492


thanks!


----------



## kellyhp

BeenBurned said:


> I was searching the wayback machine to see if I could find the tennis racket carrier. I wasn't successful in that search but I did find this:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010624...p/product.asp?product_no=3611&category_id=194



Thanks BB!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Just curious if you have any information about this. It looks like it might be from the bridle collection?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COACH-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3a9fc51a47





Hyacinth said:


> Well done! It's a Bridle Keyfob, style 6492



Whateve, I know you'll have to have this little plaything! lol  It is cute though.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Whateve, I know you'll have to have this little plaything! lol  It is cute though.


You know I don't need any enabling!


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone.  I'm wondering if any knows the style numbers and names for the NYC double kisslock bags and the suspender kisslock bag.  I've attached some links so you will have the dimensions, etc.  I have two of the double kisslocks - one with leather inside like the one in the link and another with the striped lining that has the black lines.  Any info will be most appreciated.  My double kisslocks are 9" h x 5.5" w x 4" D.  The second link to the suspender kisslock is mine but it's not here yet. Any info will be greatly appreciated. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae23e5986


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111413376045?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm wondering if any knows the style numbers and names for the NYC double kisslock bags and the suspender kisslock bag.  I've attached some links so you will have the dimensions, etc.  I have two of the double kisslocks - one with leather inside like the one in the link and another with the striped lining that has the black lines.  Any info will be most appreciated.  My double kisslocks are 9" h x 5.5" w x 4" D.  The second link to the suspender kisslock is mine but it's not here yet. Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae23e5986
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111413376045?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I don't know if they had numbers. I would suspect that at least the one with the creed should have a style number, but maybe only styles that persisted after a certain date were given numbers and names. I've seen some print ads for some of the Bonnie Cashin designs and there were no style numbers or even names mentioned. Someone had a double kisslock in the original box, but it didn't have a name or number on it. Possibly when Coach started producing catalogs, they realized they needed names and numbers. I don't know when that was.

The names in the beginning were very basic like "shopping bag" and I think they reused the names over for different styles. When styles were reintroduced they often had different names, i.e. the stroll tote was previously called the patch pocket bag.

Maybe Sacs Magnifiques would know.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Hello, it's been a long time since I have posted on the forum. I've kinda been out of the coach loop lol

I recently bought a Coach Willis color block off of eBay. I'm a little confused though, I've looked at three different bags and all have a different seriel number. 

The bag I bought has the numbers H1269-19031

But I have seen two other numbers H1276-21741 and G1269- 19031 .

What I'm trying to figure out is, what is the difference and what Willis version do I have?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## whateve

COACH_GAL said:


> Hello, it's been a long time since I have posted on the forum. I've kinda been out of the coach loop lol
> 
> I recently bought a Coach Willis color block off of eBay. I'm a little confused though, I've looked at three different bags and all have a different seriel number.
> 
> The bag I bought has the numbers H1269-19031
> 
> But I have seen two other numbers H1276-21741 and G1269- 19031 .
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is, what is the difference and what Willis version do I have?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!!!!


The numbers after the dash are the style number. The numbers before the dash indicate the date and place of manufacture. Two bags of the same style will have the same style number, but not necessarily the same numbers before the dash. Two of those numbers you provided have the same style number, 19031. This is the style number for the regular sized colorblock Willis. They were made in the same plant, same year, but in different months. The style number 21741 is for the mini colorblock Willis. It was made in the same year as the other two, the same month as one of them, and a different plant.

Here's some information about serial numbers: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I don't know if they had numbers. I would suspect that at least the one with the creed should have a style number, but maybe only styles that persisted after a certain date were given numbers and names. I've seen some print ads for some of the Bonnie Cashin designs and there were no style numbers or even names mentioned. Someone had a double kisslock in the original box, but it didn't have a name or number on it. Possibly when Coach started producing catalogs, they realized they needed names and numbers. I don't know when that was.
> 
> The names in the beginning were very basic like "shopping bag" and I think they reused the names over for different styles. When styles were reintroduced they often had different names, i.e. the stroll tote was previously called the patch pocket bag.
> 
> Maybe Sacs Magnifiques would know.


Thanks, Whateve.  I've looked and looked and couldn't find anything either.  I will check with Sacs Mag and see if she knows anything.  I have another bag here (original Musette) and she does not mention a style number for the one she has on her web site either.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I've looked and looked and couldn't find anything either.  I will check with Sacs Mag and see if she knows anything.  I have another bag here (original Musette) and she does not mention a style number for the one she has on her web site either.


If you find anything, let me know.


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the color of the bag in the listing referenced here, and in case it gets too old and not viewable, I'll include the picture:

Is it British tan?

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-612.html#post27657601


----------



## COACH_GAL

whateve said:


> The numbers after the dash are the style number. The numbers before the dash indicate the date and place of manufacture. Two bags of the same style will have the same style number, but not necessarily the same numbers before the dash. Two of those numbers you provided have the same style number, 19031. This is the style number for the regular sized colorblock Willis. They were made in the same plant, same year, but in different months. The style number 21741 is for the mini colorblock Willis. It was made in the same year as the other two, the same month as one of them, and a different plant.
> 
> Here's some information about serial numbers: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html




Than you!!! that was very helpful


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> What is the color of the bag in the listing referenced here, and in case it gets too old and not viewable, I'll include the picture:
> 
> Is it British tan?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-612.html#post27657601


I think it is camel. It looks a lot like the first two pictures. It might be saddle. The last picture shows saddle on the left.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think it is camel. It looks a lot like the first two pictures. It might be saddle. The last picture shows saddle on the left.


Thanks. I'm trying to identify the color of a bag I found. It's almost orange (but definitely not terracotta). 

I can't tell whether it's camel or saddle.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> What is the color of the bag in the listing referenced here, and in case it gets too old and not viewable, I'll include the picture:
> 
> Is it British tan?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-612.html#post27657601





BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to identify the color of a bag I found. It's almost orange (but definitely not terracotta).
> 
> I can't tell whether it's camel or saddle.



This is where the date codes come into it, Coach changed the Sonoma colors every year. If memory hasn't played tricks on me, the prefix was C7E- .

Saddle was mainly a Spring & Summer 1996 color, and it's not listed in either of the 1997 Spring or Summer catalogs as a Sonoma color, but Camel IS shown as a 1997 color. So my best guess would be Camel.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to identify the color of a bag I found. It's almost orange (but definitely not terracotta).
> 
> I can't tell whether it's camel or saddle.





Hyacinth said:


> This is where the date codes come into it, Coach changed the Sonoma colors every year. If memory hasn't played tricks on me, the prefix was C7E- .
> 
> Saddle was mainly a Spring & Summer 1996 color, and it's not listed in either of the 1997 Spring or Summer catalogs as a Sonoma color, but Camel IS shown as a 1997 color. So my best guess would be Camel.


That's very helpful. 

My bag is L6E so it's saddle! Thank you very much.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> That's very helpful.
> 
> My bag is L6E so it's saddle! Thank you very much.



OOOOPS, sorry! I thought it was the bag from the November thread at ATC.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> OOOOPS, sorry! I thought it was the bag from the November thread at ATC.


My bad. I was just looking for color because I thought that's what color my bag was. I didn't realize there were different similar colors depending on the year made. I was being lazy and trying to avoid posting my own picture. 

I didn't mean to confuse you!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> My bad. I was just looking for color because I thought that's what color my bag was. I didn't realize there were different similar colors depending on the year made. I was being lazy and trying to avoid posting my own picture.
> 
> I didn't mean to confuse you!



No problem, I'm easily confused!


----------



## kellyhp

Does anyone have any information on this leather wristlet? I would love a number and name but anything (colors available age etc) will be helpful.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-black-leather-wristlet-/111572804352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19fa41e300

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lot-2-Large-Wristlets-White-Leather-Tan-Signature-Print-Wallet-Preown-/131404743582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9855439e

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

kellyhp said:


> Does anyone have any information on this leather wristlet? I would love a number and name but anything (colors available age etc) will be helpful.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-black...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19fa41e300
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lot-2...582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9855439e
> 
> Thanks!


It might be 40727 from approximately 2008. It looks like it originally came with a ponytail scarf:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/coach-hamptons-leather-turnlock-wristlet/40727

http://www.outblush.com/women/fashion/handbags/coach-hamptons-leather-turnlock-wristlet/


----------



## kellyhp

BeenBurned said:


> It might be 40727 from approximately 2008. It looks like it originally came with a ponytail scarf:
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/coach-hamptons-leather-turnlock-wristlet/40727
> 
> http://www.outblush.com/women/fashion/handbags/coach-hamptons-leather-turnlock-wristlet/



YES! They outblush is the color I won and never received.

Thank you so much BB, you've made my hunt easier!


----------



## BeenBurned

kellyhp said:


> YES! They outblush is the color I won and never received.
> 
> Thank you so much BB, you've made my hunt easier!


You don't want to limit your search to the style number because most of the listings for both that style and items as old as the wristlet don't still have tags and most sellers don't know the style number.

Instead, search key words. Try "Coach Hamptons turnlock leather wristlet" and add the color if desired. You'll get notifications of other styles but this will help.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Does anyone know if the Peyton Large dome Satchel (31408) comes with a long strap? i cannot seem to figure that out.

I just bought one at the outlet, so i know it's genuine but no extra long crossbody strap was there....perhaps this one doesn't have it.


----------



## BeenBurned

HesitantShopper said:


> Does anyone know if the Peyton Large dome Satchel (31408) comes with a long strap? i cannot seem to figure that out.
> 
> I just bought one at the outlet, so i know it's genuine but no extra long crossbody strap was there....perhaps this one doesn't have it.


The bag is supposed to come with a long strap but if the strap got lost, that might be why it was at the outlet.


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> Does anyone know if the Peyton Large dome Satchel (31408) comes with a long strap? i cannot seem to figure that out.
> 
> I just bought one at the outlet, so i know it's genuine but no extra long crossbody strap was there....perhaps this one doesn't have it.





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is supposed to come with a long strap but if the strap got lost, that might be why it was at the outlet.


It is a MFF bag. The style number is F31408. None of the bags with this number on ebay have the strap except for one that has a picture of the wrong bag.

This is a larger bag than the Cora. The Cora comes with a strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It is a MFF bag. The style number is F31408. None of the bags with this number on ebay have the strap except for one that has a picture of the wrong bag.
> 
> This is a larger bag than the Cora. The Cora comes with a strap.


Oops. Sorry. I misspoke. :shame:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Oops. Sorry. I misspoke. :shame:


No problem. The original poster neglected to mention the F, so it was natural to assume she was talking about a FP bag. She posted the same question with more information in the FOS thread so I knew what bag she was talking about.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is supposed to come with a long strap but if the strap got lost, that might be why it was at the outlet.


Thank you both, yes i realize now i neglected to add the F i have to read the info off the price tag so guess i got a bit ahead with the #'s wanted to ensure i got those accurate.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Is this a Duffle Drawstring 4022? If so that makes it a Lightweight doesn't it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...5800?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160&rmvSB=true


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Is this a Duffle Drawstring 4022? If so that makes it a Lightweight doesn't it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...5800?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160&rmvSB=true


It sure seems like it is.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> It sure seems like it is.


Thanks whateve. Pity. I would have grabbed it if it was classic leatherware.


----------



## LizzyJ

Hello!  Can anyone help me identify this bag?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## noshoepolish

LizzyJ said:


> Hello!  Can anyone help me identify this bag?  Thanks in advance!




Coach Legacy Leather Lily Satchel in Atlantic.


----------



## christinag

Help, I am confused, again...
Is this vintage Coach style a City Bag - or a Convertible Clutch? 
Or.. something else entirely.. 
In my posession, a thrift shop find..

Size approx 11" long x 7" h x 2.5" deep
Leash clip strap
No back pocket
Early US Coach Creed #1153-130

Thanks as always!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Help, I am confused, again...
> Is this vintage Coach style a City Bag - or a Convertible Clutch?
> Or.. something else entirely..
> In my posession, a thrift shop find..
> 
> Size approx 11" long x 7" h x 2.5" deep
> Leash clip strap
> No back pocket
> Early US Coach Creed #1153-130
> 
> Thanks as always!


It's a convertible clutch. The city bag has a half flap and sewn on strap.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> It's a convertible clutch. The city bag has a half flap and sewn on strap.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## dreamearth

Hello, I'm a little unsure about this bag I just picked up, since I can't find much information on it.  It looks just like this ebay item, except my bag has the ID L8C - 6807.

Whenever I do a search for Coach Sonoma Crossbody Black Leather Pebbled etc, I get lots of different results... like bags with a flap, or flat bottom.  I don't see hardly any pics of the bags that look like mine! Thanks for reading~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-COACH-B...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b0b9307f5


----------



## Hyacinth

dreamearth said:


> Hello, I'm a little unsure about this bag I just picked up, since I can't find much information on it.  It looks just like this ebay item, except my bag has the ID L8C - 6807.
> 
> Whenever I do a search for Coach Sonoma Crossbody Black Leather Pebbled etc, I get lots of different results... like bags with a flap, or flat bottom.  I don't see hardly any pics of the bags that look like mine! Thanks for reading~
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-COACH-B...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b0b9307f5



That's because it's NOT a Sonoma and Coach never described it as a Crossbody. You should have been looking for the 4-digit style number 6807 instead. Don't ever expect Ebay sellers to know the correct name or age of a Coach or what line it came from. The educated sellers may, but too many of the others don't. There are two others recently listed on Ebay and at least one of them is also described incorrectly.

That bag is from the Hudson line, not the Sonoma line. Not all pebbled leather bags were Sonomas. Sonomas were discontinued before the Hudsons were released. The correct name is Hudson Small Zip and technically it's not vintage either since it was made in 1998. Vintage implies that the bag is at least 20 years old.


----------



## kellyhp

Hope everyone is having a nice day.
Anyone know the name and/or style number to this bag? 
I've requested a picture of the creed.
Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black-Leather-Purse-/231460631749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e420f4c5


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice day.
> Anyone know the name and/or style number to this bag?
> I've requested a picture of the creed.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e420f4c5


It's a Lightweights bucket bag 4075. It probably has a made in the United States creed with a unique serial number.


----------



## kellyhp

Thanks BB! 
Any idea of approximate age?


----------



## Cameochi

Good Afternoon everyone,


I just purchased this bag made in NYC but I have no idea what the style name or number might be if it even has one.  I've attached a link so you will have the information you need.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161494860188?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cameochi

kellyhp said:


> Thanks BB!
> Any idea of approximate age?


I am no Hyacinth or Whateve but the first catalog I can find is 1993.  I've attached a photo from the catalog for you.  Of course, depending on what the creed says, yours could be much later. One nice thing about 1994 and later is that the creed tells exactly when a bag was made and the style number.  I get totally lost with the bags after 2000 though.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Thanks BB!
> Any idea of approximate age?





Cameochi said:


> I am no Hyacinth or Whateve but the first catalog I can find is 1993.  I've attached a photo from the catalog for you.  Of course, depending on what the creed says, yours could be much later. One nice thing about 1994 and later is that the creed tells exactly when a bag was made and the style number.  I get totally lost with the bags after 2000 though.  Hope this helps a little.


I have an catalog picture dated 1989 for this style.

All Lightweights are going to be from 1989 on. Some of the styles continued past 1994 and became part of the Soho line. Style 4153, the Soho Bleecker bag, is very similar to the Lightweights bucket bag.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Good Afternoon everyone,
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag made in NYC but I have no idea what the style name or number might be if it even has one.  I've attached a link so you will have the information you need.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161494860188?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


We talked about this style in the Vintage chat thread. Since I first posted it, I think we've seen 3 or 4. It's an organizer pouch #9645. Here's a 1978 catalog picture.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I have an catalog picture dated 1989 for this style.
> 
> All Lightweights are going to be from 1989 on. Some of the styles continued past 1994 and became part of the Soho line. Style 4153, the Soho Bleecker bag, is very similar to the Lightweights bucket bag.



Early Lightweights can go back to the middle of 1987. That's when the line was introduced.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> It's a Lightweights bucket bag 4075. It probably has a made in the United States creed with a unique serial number.





Cameochi said:


> I am no Hyacinth or Whateve but the first catalog I can find is 1993.  I've attached a photo from the catalog for you.  Of course, depending on what the creed says, yours could be much later. One nice thing about 1994 and later is that the creed tells exactly when a bag was made and the style number.  I get totally lost with the bags after 2000 though.  Hope this helps a little.





whateve said:


> I have an catalog picture dated 1989 for this style.
> 
> All Lightweights are going to be from 1989 on. Some of the styles continued past 1994 and became part of the Soho line. Style 4153, the Soho Bleecker bag, is very similar to the Lightweights bucket bag.



OK, Apologies Whateve! I don't know how I can confuse a tortoise and a canine. Thanks for your initial response and the additional information (and catalogue pic)!

Cameochi, TY for responding and the catalogue page. I love to look at the old catalogues.
And great new bag! I LOVE that style. So elegantly straightforward. COVETING!

Thanks for always helping, ladies! Much appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Early Lightweights can go back to the middle of 1987. That's when the line was introduced.


Thanks. I didn't realize that. I don't think I've ever seen one with a NYC creed.


kellyhp said:


> OK, Apologies Whateve! I don't know how I can confuse a tortoise and a canine. Thanks for your initial response and the additional information (and catalogue pic)!
> 
> Cameochi, TY for responding and the catalogue page. I love to look at the old catalogues.
> And great new bag! I LOVE that style. So elegantly straightforward. COVETING!
> 
> Thanks for always helping, ladies! Much appreciated.


You're welcome!


----------



## kellyhp

Hyacinth said:


> Early Lightweights can go back to the middle of 1987. That's when the line was introduced.



Thanks, Hyacinth. I appreciate it!


----------



## oliviashops

Can anyone ID this lovely bag? I love it! Thanks


----------



## whateve

oliviashops said:


> Can anyone ID this lovely bag? I love it! Thanks


It's a Peyton Cora F25671 in sherry. I don't know if they still have them at the outlets. 
Here are some on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...73.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+cora+sherry&_sacat=0


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> We talked about this style in the Vintage chat thread. Since I first posted it, I think we've seen 3 or 4. It's an organizer pouch #9645. Here's a 1978 catalog picture.


 Thanks, Whateve.  I guess I need a 1978 catalog.


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> We talked about this style in the Vintage chat thread. Since I first posted it, I think we've seen 3 or 4. It's an organizer pouch #9645. Here's a 1978 catalog picture.


Isn't it funny how they all come out of the woodwork at once.  I missed out on one this morning but the seller is very nice and told me about the one I bought which will be a much easier rehab.  Thanks again, Whateve.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> Thanks, Whateve.  I guess I need a 1978 catalog.





Cameochi said:


> Isn't it funny how they all come out of the woodwork at once.  I missed out on one this morning but the seller is very nice and told me about the one I bought which will be a much easier rehab.  Thanks again, Whateve.


You're welcome! I posted the catalog picture and asked if anyone had seen it. No one recognized it but right after that, we saw 3 of them. There must have been others earlier but no one ever asked to get one authenticated and I personally never saw one. Maybe when you get it, you can post comparison pictures to the classic pouch.


----------



## whateve

I've never seen this one before.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...e-/191492925360?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I've never seen this one before.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...e-/191492925360?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160



It's a Waist Pouch, style 506 from around 1991, here's the Holiday '91 catalog pic


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Waist Pouch, style 506 from around 1991, here's the Holiday '91 catalog pic


thank you!


----------



## LVk8

I have a tiny leather crossbody Coach purse that was handed down to me by my mom several years ago.  I have no idea how old it is but am curious to learn more about it especially since it's one of my faves.  Here's a few pix:

Front view 




Inside the flap...it also has an inner zip pocket




The paragraph that says Made In The United States.  Sorry it's a little unclear, I had to stick my phone into the bottom & use the flash to get all the words legible




Side view




And for a size comparison I always keep my LV cles clipped to the inner zip tab.  It's my only purse that can't fit my wallet so I'll transfer an ID/debit card into the cles when I wear my mysterious mini Coach &#10084;&#65039; 




Thanks so much in advance if anyone can tell me anything about my lil cutie!


----------



## whateve

LVk8 said:


> I have a tiny leather crossbody Coach purse that was handed down to me by my mom several years ago.  I have no idea how old it is but am curious to learn more about it especially since it's one of my faves.  Here's a few pix:
> 
> Front view
> 
> View attachment 2874579
> 
> 
> Inside the flap...it also has an inner zip pocket
> 
> View attachment 2874583
> 
> 
> The paragraph that says Made In The United States.  Sorry it's a little unclear, I had to stick my phone into the bottom & use the flash to get all the words legible
> 
> View attachment 2874591
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> View attachment 2874594
> 
> 
> And for a size comparison I always keep my LV cles clipped to the inner zip tab.  It's my only purse that can't fit my wallet so I'll transfer an ID/debit card into the cles when I wear my mysterious mini Coach &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2874602
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance if anyone can tell me anything about my lil cutie!


It's a Chrystie #9892 from the early 90s.


----------



## LVk8

Thank you whateve! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## whateve

LVk8 said:


> Thank you whateve! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

I assume this is part of the Bridle collection?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-handb...960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4596ea0


----------



## PhantaBitten

From a MTV show. Pretty sure it's Coach but which Coach???


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I assume this is part of the Bridle collection?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-handb...960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4596ea0



Yes, it's a Bridle Handle Flap


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's a Bridle Handle Flap


thank you!


----------



## Baaglover

Hey guys. Does anyone have any info about this. It's from Spring 2015 and I believe from the Swagger collection but I don't know the name or style number.


----------



## whateve

Baaglover said:


> Hey guys. Does anyone have any info about this. It's from Spring 2015 and I believe from the Swagger collection but I don't know the name or style number.


I posted your question in the Spring Preview thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2015-preview-880283-68.html#post27996026

Maybe someone there would know.


----------



## Baaglover

whateve said:


> I posted your question in the Spring Preview thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2015-preview-880283-68.html#post27996026
> 
> Maybe someone there would know.


Thanks whateve. Appreciate it.


----------



## ValentinasVault

Does anyone recognize this bag?


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag?


I do! It's from the Bonnie collection from 2009. I'll see if I can find the style name or number.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

oliviashops said:


> Can anyone ID this lovely bag? I love it! Thanks



I think it's a MFF Peyton mini Cora, F32582. The minis have the logo embossed like the one in your picture, while the regular size Coras have the antiqued brass logo lozenge.


----------



## ValentinasVault

whateve said:


> I do! It's from the Bonnie collection from 2009. I'll see if I can find the style name or number.


Oh yippee!!!!  .thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## ValentinasVault

whateve said:


> I do! It's from the Bonnie collection from 2009. I'll see if I can find the style name or number.


Wow, I just needed a hint and telling me it's from the Bonnie collections was all I needed.  I found out that it's the Coach 42546 Bonnie Leather Mini Crossbody.  Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> Oh yippee!!!!  .thank you, thank you!!!!


You're welcome. The name is Bonnie mini crossbody, according to this Purse Forum article. I really wish they had put the style number in the article!
http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/coach-bonnie-mini-crossbody/

Here it is on Coach's website in 2009, but I can't get the link for the bag to work.
http://wayback.archive.org/web/2009...35-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=5000000000000015035&tier=2


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> Wow, I just needed a hint and telling me it's from the Bonnie collections was all I needed.  I found out that it's the Coach 42546 Bonnie Leather Mini Crossbody.  Thank you so much!


You're welcome! Where did you find the style number?


----------



## ValentinasVault

whateve said:


> You're welcome! Where did you find the style number?


I did a google search for "Coach Bonnie metallic leather mini crossbody" and then found this: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-42546-Bonnie-Leather-Mini-Crossbody-NWT-tpf/11762858

I know it is suggested to search ebay, but I search google, it will give a much broader range of listings for  more places, plus ebay.


----------



## _jssaa

Does anyone know the proper name of the Coach Poppy?


----------



## Hyacinth

_jssaa said:


> Does anyone know the proper name of the Coach Poppy?



Please post a photo of the creed and serial number if you own the bag.


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> I did a google search for "Coach Bonnie metallic leather mini crossbody" and then found this: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-42546-Bonnie-Leather-Mini-Crossbody-NWT-tpf/11762858
> 
> I know it is suggested to search ebay, but I search google, it will give a much broader range of listings for  more places, plus ebay.


Thanks! Good detective work!


----------



## whateve

_jssaa said:


> Does anyone know the proper name of the Coach Poppy?


It looks like #18351 Poppy Signature Sateen Glam in cream light khaki/camelia.


----------



## _jssaa

Hyacinth said:


> Please post a photo of the creed and serial number if you own the bag.



I hope this is clear enough. Not sure why it's faded like that :/ 





Thank you for the ID *whateve*

I'm planning on selling my coach bags I purchased a few years ago that I never use anymore. But because I actually have no knowledge of coach items I don't know the names. Can you also help with the ID of these other 3 purses? They were purchased at the coach outlet store in New York 4 years or so ago. 

Bag 1









Bag 2













Bag 3


----------



## Cameochi

Hello everyone,


I purchased this bag tonight.  It is pre-creed made in NYC and I know it's a large saddle bag but I am hoping someone knows the correct style name and style number.  This one is truly back to the 60s.    Any info will be greatly appreciated.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/191500641557?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

_jssaa said:


> I hope this is clear enough. Not sure why it's faded like that :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the ID *whateve*
> 
> I'm planning on selling my coach bags I purchased a few years ago that I never use anymore. But because I actually have no knowledge of coach items I don't know the names. Can you also help with the ID of these other 3 purses? They were purchased at the coach outlet store in New York 4 years or so ago.
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 3


You're welcome! The purple one is a  Madison Sophia (small). I think the pattern was called dot op art. It was made for full priced stores in 2010. The second two were made for factory stores. The brown one was called something like signature stripe framed carryall. The last one was called something like Horse and carriage lunch tote.


----------



## healthysaver

Can someone ID this bag please?  Name or number?  Almost an hour research and nothing turned up.  
 Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

healthysaver said:


> Can someone ID this bag please?  Name or number?  Almost an hour research and nothing turned up.
> Thank you.


Is the bag in your possession? What is the serial number and/or please post a creed pic.


----------



## thecollector629

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I purchased this bag tonight.  It is pre-creed made in NYC and I know it's a large saddle bag but I am hoping someone knows the correct style name and style number.  This one is truly back to the 60s.    Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191500641557?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Lucky you! I love that bag.
Does it have flaps/compartments on both sides?


----------



## Cameochi

thecollector629 said:


> Lucky you! I love that bag.
> Does it have flaps/compartments on both sides?


I will let everyone know as soon as it arrives and I will post some photos on the Vintage Photos and Chat thread.  The description says it has two open pockets on the inside but no photo. It was one of those moments when you know you have something special and you either buy it right away or lose out on it.


----------



## Cameochi

I purchased this bag last night.  I love the color.  I went through my catalogs with no luck tried other searches, etc.  I have another tote the same size but the bottom of the straps on my other tote are more elongated.  This one has more rounded straps at the bottom and metal feet.  Any info will be most appreciated.  If there isn't any info available, I will just wing it.  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...rk2totwez%2BTcoqTDd3I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> I purchased this bag last night.  I love the color.  I went through my catalogs with no luck tried other searches, etc.  I have another tote the same size but the bottom of the straps on my other tote are more elongated.  This one has more rounded straps at the bottom and metal feet.  Any info will be most appreciated.  If there isn't any info available, I will just wing it.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...rk2totwez%2BTcoqTDd3I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It was called a Retro Dinky Shopping Bag, style 9001. It's from the 1991 Retro Collection that Coach made in '91 for their 50th Anniversary. It was a Limited Edition like all the other styles in that Retro Collection and originally listed for $156. The color was called Coral Pink.


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Retro Dinky Shopping Bag, style 9001. It's from the 1991 Retro Collection that Coach made in '91 for their 50th Anniversary. It was a Limited Edition like all the other styles in that Retro Collection and originally listed for $156. The color was called Coral Pink.




Thanks, Hyacinth!  I went through what I have and it's not in any of my catalogs which drives me nuts.  The info is much appreciated!  Thanks, again.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Please help me ID this wristlet?

Thanks so much in advance for the help!*


----------



## Hyacinth

princess_xoxo said:


> *Please help me ID this wristlet?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for the help!*



I think it was called a Jewel Wristlet, style number 43500 and probably from early 2010.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number for the holiday patchwork top handle pouch from 2005?

The others are 9499, 3573 and 7071 but I can't find the style number for the pouch. (There's no creed patch.)

It's this color combo.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number for the holiday patchwork top handle pouch from 2005?
> 
> The others are 9499, 3573 and 7071 but I can't find the style number for the pouch. (There's no creed patch.)
> 
> It's this color combo.



Sorry, the only other thing I found from that line was the Wristlet, #1787


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, the only other thing I found from that line was the Wristlet, #1787


Thanks for looking. I found several listings but none have the style number.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number for the holiday patchwork top handle pouch from 2005?
> 
> The others are 9499, 3573 and 7071 but I can't find the style number for the pouch. (There's no creed patch.)
> 
> It's this color combo.





Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, the only other thing I found from that line was the Wristlet, #1787





BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for looking. I found several listings but none have the style number.



Found it!! The top handle pouch from 2005 holiday patchwork collection is 40316.


----------



## PinkPurpleRed

Would anyone happen to know the name of this clutch? (Or if it even has a name?) I picked it up recently and can only find one picture of the same one in black on Pinterest but with no info :/ There aren't really any identifying marks besides the coach plate on the inside. Any help would be super appreciated!


----------



## whateve

PinkPurpleRed said:


> Would anyone happen to know the name of this clutch? (Or if it even has a name?) I picked it up recently and can only find one picture of the same one in black on Pinterest but with no info :/ There aren't really any identifying marks besides the coach plate on the inside. Any help would be super appreciated!


What a wonderful find! It was made in the early days of Coach, probably in the late 60s/ early 70s, when Bonnie Cashin was there. I haven't had much luck finding out the official names of bags this old but it was probably called something like double turnlock clutch.

Last year they made a few bags with double turnlocks in the corners. Your bag must have been the inspiration.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I purchased this bag tonight.  It is pre-creed made in NYC and I know it's a large saddle bag but I am hoping someone knows the correct style name and style number.  This one is truly back to the 60s.    Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191500641557?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
I found the ID info for this bag.  It is a Large Saddle bag, style #9210.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I found the ID info for this bag.  It is a Large Saddle bag, style #9210.


Hmmm. 9210 was used in 2000 for the Legacy east large hobo. I didn't think they would reuse style numbers. They've reused the name "saddle bag" a few times. Where did you get the information?


----------



## BeenBurned

These images were taken from an image search but does any happen to know a style number for it? 

Thanks in advance.

(I did had 5561 which is the same style in mini sig.)


----------



## kells1983

Hello ladies! I had this bag authenticated (thanks, *whateve*!) on the other thread, but wanted to move my identification question over here to the appropriate spot.

It was suggested that it may be a Swagger 9820, but it looks like that bag has two exterior pockets (and mine only has one). Also, the zipper on this bag extends beyond the opening on both sides and snaps down. I added better pics to this thread to show what I'm talking about - my previous pics weren't the best for ID purposes... 

It measures 11" x 7" x 3". Also, it's hard to tell in the pic, but the exterior pocket "scoops" downward in the middle - it does not go straight across like it appears the Swagger does.

Front (no flash, flash):







Back:




Bottom:




Creed:




Zipper:







I'm going to rehab this bag and I just was curious what I'm working with (how old, name, etc). Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello Ladies! I'm hoping you can tell me more about the "shimmer" leather used for several Poppy items back in mid to late 2000s (?). This is a pic of the universal phone case I have in silver shimmer leather. I've tried numerous searches and all I've been able to find out is that Yes, it is leather... But what kind? & how is it treated to be so soft? TIA!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm hoping you can tell me more about the "shimmer" leather used for several Poppy items back in mid to late 2000s (?). This is a pic of the universal phone case I have in silver shimmer leather. I've tried numerous searches and all I've been able to find out is that Yes, it is leather... But what kind? & how is it treated to be so soft? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899779
> View attachment 2899780


It is slightly sueded which is why it is so soft. I think it was called sparkle suede. It is very delicate. I have it in a bag in this leather. Mine is from 2011. The first day I carried it, it got spots, some of which magically disappeared by the next day. I sprayed mine with Shining Monkey or Scotchguard, I can't remember which, and it hasn't gotten any more spots.


----------



## whateve

kells1983 said:


> Hello ladies! I had this bag authenticated (thanks, *whateve*!) on the other thread, but wanted to move my identification question over here to the appropriate spot.
> 
> It was suggested that it may be a Swagger 9820, but it looks like that bag has two exterior pockets (and mine only has one). Also, the zipper on this bag extends beyond the opening on both sides and snaps down. I added better pics to this thread to show what I'm talking about - my previous pics weren't the best for ID purposes...
> 
> It measures 11" x 7" x 3". Also, it's hard to tell in the pic, but the exterior pocket "scoops" downward in the middle - it does not go straight across like it appears the Swagger does.
> 
> Front (no flash, flash):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to rehab this bag and I just was curious what I'm working with (how old, name, etc). Thanks so much in advance!


Probably a Taylor zip from late 1993. It is very similar to the Swagger but just a little smaller and with only one curved pocket.


----------



## katierose

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm hoping you can tell me more about the "shimmer" leather used for several Poppy items back in mid to late 2000s (?). This is a pic of the universal phone case I have in silver shimmer leather. I've tried numerous searches and all I've been able to find out is that Yes, it is leather... But what kind? & how is it treated to be so soft? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899779
> View attachment 2899780



I love this leather, so pretty. I saw it called Sparkle Leather also, but I think it was called a few names over the 3-4 years it was made (about 2009 -2012?) and it was considered a metallic leather, and Coach was into metallic leather  during this time.


----------



## kells1983

whateve said:


> Probably a Taylor zip from late 1993. It is very similar to the Swagger but just a little smaller and with only one curved pocket.



Thanks so much! I am hoping she cleans up well.... heading over to the Rescue/Rehab thread with my new knowledge. Hopefully I'll have some makeover pics soon!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> It is slightly sueded which is why it is so soft. I think it was called sparkle suede. It is very delicate. I have it in a bag in this leather. Mine is from 2011. The first day I carried it, it got spots, some of which magically disappeared by the next day. I sprayed mine with Shining Monkey or Scotchguard, I can't remember which, and it hasn't gotten any more spots.




Thank you for the info! &#128077; Wow! A bag made of this leather sounds dreamy, lol!  After you sprayed your bag, was it still as wonderfully soft? I'm considering spraying my little phone case but I don't want to change the texture of the leather. Do you think Apple Rain & Stain Repellent is a safe bet?


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

katierose said:


> I love this leather, so pretty. I saw it called Sparkle Leather also, but I think it was called a few names over the 3-4 years it was made (about 2009 -2012?) and it was considered a metallic leather, and Coach was into metallic leather  during this time.




Thank you, Katierose! So, this particular type of leather was created and used exclusively by Coach? and does not have an official name?


----------



## katierose

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Thank you, Katierose! So, this particular type of leather was created and used exclusively by Coach? and does not have an official name?



Sorry, I don't know if it was used by other companies.


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Thank you for the info! &#128077; Wow! A bag made of this leather sounds dreamy, lol!  After you sprayed your bag, was it still as wonderfully soft? I'm considering spraying my little phone case but I don't want to change the texture of the leather. Do you think Apple Rain & Stain Repellent is a safe bet?


It is still wonderfully soft. I think Apple is probably fine but I have never used it so I can't say for sure. I think my bag is adorable.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> It is still wonderfully soft. I think Apple is probably fine but I have never used it so I can't say for sure. I think my bag is adorable.




GORGEOUS! Can you please tell me the name of that style? Thank u!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> GORGEOUS! Can you please tell me the name of that style? Thank u!


Thank you! It is a Poppy leather cinch. The style number is 17926.


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> It is still wonderfully soft. I think Apple is probably fine but I have never used it so I can't say for sure. I think my bag is adorable.



Oh my gosh! that looks awesome with those skates...


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh my gosh! that looks awesome with those skates...


Thank you! The skates are on ebay now for $140 and more!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> It is still wonderfully soft. I think Apple is probably fine but I have never used it so I can't say for sure. I think my bag is adorable.



This bag is beautiful.  I think you could open a museum showcasing all your beautiful bags, wallets, key fobs, hangtags.  I haven't seen one thing of yours that I don't like.  Now give this one to me!  lol


----------



## Izzy48

I am hoping someone can help identify this bag and its approximate age. It belonged to my mother and she carried it for many years. It sat in its dust bag for years and when she died I had to keep it because it reminds me so much of her. However, I can't find any information on the bag. 

The number inside the bag is: 0392 224

It is a navy blue bag lined with leather with two slip pockets an done long zip pocket. It is made in the US. 

Pictures:












Thank you for even looking and I hope someone can help.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> This bag is beautiful.  I think you could open a museum showcasing all your beautiful bags, wallets, key fobs, hangtags.  I haven't seen one thing of yours that I don't like.  Now give this one to me!  lol


Aw, thanks! It'll take more than flattery to get me to give up my bags!


----------



## whateve

Izzy48 said:


> I am hoping someone can help identify this bag and its approximate age. It belonged to my mother and she carried it for many years. It sat in its dust bag for years and when she died I had to keep it because it reminds me so much of her. However, I can't find any information on the bag.
> 
> The number inside the bag is: 0392 224
> 
> It is a navy blue bag lined with leather with two slip pockets an done long zip pocket. It is made in the US.
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 2903312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903314
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903315
> 
> 
> Thank you for even looking and I hope someone can help.


For bags with random serial numbers we need measurements in order to identify. It looks like it could be a Riverside bag #4118 from the West End Lightweights collection, made around 1992, if it is about 11 x 7 x 4 inches. I'm sorry, I don't have a catalog photo.


----------



## Izzy48

whateve said:


> For bags with random serial numbers we need measurements in order to identify. It looks like it could be a Riverside bag #4118 from the West End Lightweights collection, made around 1992, if it is about 11 x 7 x 4 inches. I'm sorry, I don't have a catalog photo.




According to my measurements it is approximately 11 x 7 x5. I did some further research and according to the way the serial number is written it is much older than that. The serial number is N with a very small 0 elevated with a . beneath the small zero. then a space and 0392 another space with 224. 
 According to their information it would list it as a bag made in the 70's after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Thanks for checking for me. I appreciate it.

I went back and read that again and I am confused as mine doesn't follow exactly what they say. Mine also says Made in the United States


----------



## whateve

Izzy48 said:


> According to my measurements it is approximately 11 x 7 x5. I did some further research and according to the way the serial number is written it is much older than that. The serial number is N with a very small 0 elevated with a . beneath the small zero. then a space and 0392 another space with 224.
> According to their information it would list it as a bag made in the 70's after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Thanks for checking for me. I appreciate it.
> 
> I went back and read that again and I am confused as mine doesn't follow exactly what they say. Mine also says Made in the United States


I'm not sure what guides you are using. We recommend the Salearea guides: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg because there are a lot of guides out there with incorrect information. Because the creed of yours says "Made in the United States", that means it was made after 1988. Because the format of the number is xxxx-xxx, rather than xxx-xxxx, i.e. 4 digits before the dash, that indicates it was made between 1990 - 1993. Since the style was produced in 1992 and only made for a short time, I'm confident that your bag was made close to that date.


----------



## Izzy48

whateve said:


> I'm not sure what guides you are using. We recommend the Salearea guides: http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg because there are a lot of guides out there with incorrect information. Because the creed of yours says "Made in the United States", that means it was made after 1988. Because the format of the number is xxxx-xxx, rather than xxx-xxxx, i.e. 4 digits before the dash, that indicates it was made between 1990 - 1993. Since the style was produced in 1992 and only made for a short time, I'm confident that your bag was made close to that date.



Thank you, I did go to eBay and read the listing and explanation of numbers. I feel confident you are correct. I appreciate your excellent feedback.


----------



## whateve

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you, I did go to eBay and read the listing and explanation of numbers. I feel confident you are correct. I appreciate your excellent feedback.


You're welcome! Enjoy your mom's bag. It's nice that you have this memento of hers. If you want tips on keeping it top condition, visit the rehab thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-549.html


----------



## MADD APPLES

Can you identify this bag by the number printed on the inside label have yet to figure out how to upload pictures n2 J0920-f13759


----------



## amvaldez18

.


----------



## amvaldez18

MADD APPLES said:


> Can you identify this bag by the number printed on the inside label have yet to figure out how to upload pictures n2 J0920-f13759



The style number (F13759) comes up as a Pleated Leather Gallery Tote, made in September 2009. Does it look like this bag?

http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/121278763940?_mwBanner=1

FYI when you have a style number (everything after the dash) you can do a google search and most likely get the name of the bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hyacinth

MADD APPLES said:


> Can you identify this bag by the number printed on the inside label have yet to figure out how to upload pictures n2 J0920-f13759



You should still post photos. Fake bags can have "real" serial numbers.


----------



## ohcherrybaby

Does anybody know the style number of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ohcherrybaby said:


> Does anybody know the style number of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906915


it's from the new neon collection made for outlets and being released tomorrow. If you call an outlet, you can find out. The bag looks very similar to the Metro taxi tote F34104 so it might have the same style number.


----------



## geniusjane

whateve said:


> it's from the new neon collection made for outlets and being released tomorrow. If you call an outlet, you can find out. The bag looks very similar to the Metro taxi tote F34104 so it might have the same style number.




I wonder ,why you know coach bags so much and so professional?


----------



## curlyccue

Okay this is a longshot bc I only have one pic and it's not a good one but if someone could ID this Id be so grateful! And amazed!


----------



## ohcherrybaby

whateve said:


> it's from the new neon collection made for outlets and being released tomorrow. If you call an outlet, you can find out. The bag looks very similar to the Metro taxi tote F34104 so it might have the same style number.




Thank you so much!


----------



## neermas

Hi all. I'm brand new to this forum.  I am wondering if someone can help me identify these two coach purses I found recently in my closet.  Have not used these for a couple of years!
Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

neermas said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new to this forum.  I am wondering if someone can help me identify these two coach purses I found recently in my closet.  Have not used these for a couple of years!
> Thanks so much!


If you have the bags in your possession, it makes it easier to identify a bag if you show the creed patch.

I can't say the exact style without a style number but the first one is a leather Kristin and the second is a Bleecker flap bag.


----------



## MOBST

Looking to see if this is an authentic Coach #MO43-1881 don't have a url to attach picture but I do have the picture. Med size pink.


----------



## Hyacinth

MOBST said:


> Looking to see if this is an authentic Coach #MO43-1881 don't have a url to attach picture but I do have the picture. Med size pink.



Welcome to tPF!

It's a genuine Soho Twill Small Tote made in 2004.

In the future, please use the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum for posting authentication requests. Thanks!


----------



## MOBST

Thank you, newbie here


----------



## Hyacinth

neermas said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new to this forum.  I am wondering if someone can help me identify these two coach purses I found recently in my closet.  Have not used these for a couple of years!
> Thanks so much!



The top one looks like one of the Kristin Leather Crossbodys. 

But as BeenBurned already said, any time you're asking about a specific purse, please post a pic of the creed stamp and serial number.


----------



## whateve

neermas said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new to this forum.  I am wondering if someone can help me identify these two coach purses I found recently in my closet.  Have not used these for a couple of years!
> Thanks so much!


the bottom one is a Bleecker large flap. I bet the style number is 11419. If you look at the numbers after the dash on the creed, that will give you the style number. I think it would benefit from some leather conditioner.


----------



## neermas

BeenBurned said:


> If you have the bags in your possession, it makes it easier to identify a bag if you show the creed patch.
> 
> I can't say the exact style without a style number but the first one is a leather Kristin and the second is a Bleecker flap bag.


Ah I see. Ok here they are. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## BeenBurned

neermas said:


> Ah I see. Ok here they are. Thanks so much for the help.



Yup, Whateve ID'ed the bag in the post above yours -- quoted below: 


whateve said:


> the bottom one is a Bleecker large flap. I bet the style number is 11419. If you look at the numbers after the dash on the creed, that will give you the style number. I think it would benefit from some leather conditioner.


----------



## neermas

beenburned said:


> if you have the bags in your possession, it makes it easier to identify a bag if you show the creed patch.
> 
> I can't say the exact style without a style number but the first one is a leather kristin and the second is a bleecker flap bag.


----------



## neermas

whateve said:


> the bottom one is a Bleecker large flap. I bet the style number is 11419. If you look at the numbers after the dash on the creed, that will give you the style number. I think it would benefit from some leather conditioner.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## neermas

Thanks this helps me a lot!


----------



## Kalicokittikat

I have a coach purse the serial number is B8E-6104 I think it's older and the coach phone number they said they no longer verify serial numbers, it's black the letters on the front of the bag are stamped threw the leather and there's no lining, I've looked and looked I can't find anything even when I put the model number in Google.


----------



## Kalicokittikat

This is a picture


----------



## Sl0thbear

ohcherrybaby said:


> Does anybody know the style number of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906915



I have the same one in all black with out the 'C's I purchased it at the outlet about 2 weeks ago. On my receipt it says Taxi Tote and the model number is F34099


----------



## whateve

Kalicokittikat said:


> I have a coach purse the serial number is B8E-6104 I think it's older and the coach phone number they said they no longer verify serial numbers, it's black the letters on the front of the bag are stamped threw the leather and there's no lining, I've looked and looked I can't find anything even when I put the model number in Google.


I'm sorry, I have it in my files but I don't have the name. It is authentic. It was made in 1998 in Italy. It's pretty rare. I'm not surprised you couldn't find it in Google.


----------



## whateve

neermas said:


> Got it. Thanks


You're welcome! I love this style. I have 3 of them!


----------



## Kalicokittikat

whateve said:


> I'm sorry, I have it in my files but I don't have the name. It is authentic. It was made in 1998 in Italy. It's pretty rare. I'm not surprised you couldn't find it in Google.


It really is authentic ? I can't find it anywhere, I've never seen anything like it, do you think it might be a lunch tote? How much would you say it's worth? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Kalicokittikat said:


> It really is authentic ? I can't find it anywhere, I've never seen anything like it, do you think it might be a lunch tote? How much would you say it's worth? Thank you.


Yes, it is really authentic. It is hard to tell how much it is worth since there aren't any others to compare with. A lot of buyers won't be familiar with the style.


----------



## neermas

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I love this style. I have 3 of them!


I do love the style as well, however I never use my coach bags anymore. I usually rotate the MJ and LV pieces I have for everyday more.  It's not intentional, I just feel like I'm more comfortable with the others. I'm sure many others go through that from time to time. I have one coach laptop bag/briefcase which I use a few times a year but that one has huge sentimental value for me.
Anyhow, this is a cool place...I've never had the pleasure of being part of a purse blog.


----------



## Hyacinth

neermas said:


> View attachment 2908882



"Kristin Leather Crossbody" is the only name I can find for it.


----------



## Kalicokittikat

Thank You so much I'm still a little surprised


----------



## neermas

Hyacinth said:


> "Kristin Leather Crossbody" is the only name I can find for it.


Thank you. By the way what resource did you use?


----------



## Two.time.bags

neermas said:


> Thank you. By the way what resource did you use?


Hyacinth   *IS*    the resource!  :worthy:


----------



## elastica

Hi, Can anyone help ID my bag please. It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## whateve

elastica said:


> Hi, Can anyone help ID my bag please. It would be very much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2910735
> 
> View attachment 2910736
> 
> View attachment 2910737
> 
> View attachment 2910738


It's a Peyton Leather Carryall. The tag says  COH PEYTON LTH CRYAL. I don't know what COH stands for.


----------



## elastica

Thanks so much! That was a very quick response! Cheers for that!


----------



## whateve

elastica said:


> Thanks so much! That was a very quick response! Cheers for that!


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Do you have a style number for this one? I found it on Wayback on February 10, 2006. It's called multi-patent charm keyfob but I can't see the detail to get the style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you have a style number for this one? I found it on Wayback on February 10, 2006. It's called multi-patent charm keyfob but I can't see the detail to get the style number.



It's style number 7184


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's style number 7184


Thank you!


----------



## Cameochi

I am wondering if there is a style number for this bag.  It is a Cashin Carry and 14" x 12" x 5.5" but I have no idea what or if there is a style number for it.  Photos attached. It looks a bit lumpy due to the stuffing to get the creases out. Essentially, it's a large lunch tote. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Bought this backpack on Etsy... The leather is great, but it doesn't stay closed so I may use a couple of those cinching bead thingies. The serial number is E4E-4911.


----------



## Cameochi

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Bought this backpack on Etsy... The leather is great, but it doesn't stay closed so I may use a couple of those cinching bead thingies. The serial number is E4E-4911.


You have a Sonoma Small Backpack Natural Grain.  I love the Sonomas. Actually I love all of the beautiful Italian made bags from the 90s.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Cameochi said:


> You have a Sonoma Small Backpack Natural Grain.  I love the Sonomas. Actually I love all of the beautiful Italian made bags from the 90s.


Ah, thank you! This leather is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Cameochi

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ah, thank you! This leather is a favorite of mine too.


 You are most welcome.


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...G-/111614896107?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160

I can't find this one but it looks familiar. At first I thought it was a Paris bag but that one has a center seam and attached straps.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...G-/111614896107?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
> 
> I can't find this one but it looks familiar. At first I thought it was a Paris bag but that one has a center seam and attached straps.



Carlton Bag from around 1993, Lightweights/Soho


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Carlton Bag from around 1993, Lightweights/Soho


Thank you! I knew I had the right time period/collection but I didn't have this one in my files.


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

I have 2 coach serial numbers can someone verify if legit?
D2P-9227
L8P-9227
Thank you


----------



## whateve

FLOWERS4ME said:


> I have 2 coach serial numbers can someone verify if legit?
> D2P-9227
> L8P-9227
> Thank you


Verifying numbers means nothing. Counterfeiters can use correct numbers. We have to see the bags and the creeds in order to authenticate. Post pictures in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html

Or if they are from an online listing, you can post a link to the listing.


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

Here are the items numbers from ebay that I'm interested in but not sure if legit. Plz help. Thank you. 
121590746929 L8P-9927 Serial#

331497803219 D2P-99\27 serial #


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

Thanks for all your input about these 2 ebay items.


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

Many thanks.


----------



## whateve

FLOWERS4ME said:


> Thanks for all your input about these 2 ebay items.





FLOWERS4ME said:


> Many thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## Brik105

I'm new and have a question! I recently purchased a park leather pyramid stud hobo on eBay. Since when did coach begin putting serial numbers on a tag inside the interior zipper part of the purse? The portion of creed patch where the # usually is, is blank. The serial checks out authentic, I'm just curious. Is the tag serial number a factory only thing or something? Thanks for any input!


----------



## whateve

Brik105 said:


> I'm new and have a question! I recently purchased a park leather pyramid stud hobo on eBay. Since when did coach begin putting serial numbers on a tag inside the interior zipper part of the purse? The portion of creed patch where the # usually is, is blank. The serial checks out authentic, I'm just curious. Is the tag serial number a factory only thing or something? Thanks for any input!


They started doing when the Stuart Vevers collection came out. They're doing it for both FP and factory.


----------



## CSG

Hi everyone! My cousin and I have this recent purchase online. But not directly from coach and now that we received it we kinda doubt of its authenticity. Its a coach madison east west tote in black saffiano leather. We doubt becase the saffiano leather tends to be bendable when empty and kinda glossy. Unfortunately, i cannot post pictures here maybe because Im a new member or using mobile. Hope some of you guys could give me your email address so I can directly send the pictures, especially those who have purchased the same style, and have your opinion. You may also reach me at izai_garcia@yahoo.com thank you in advanca.


----------



## BeenBurned

CSG said:


> Hi everyone! My cousin and I have this recent purchase online. But not directly from coach and now that we received it we kinda doubt of its authenticity. Its a coach madison east west tote in black saffiano leather. We doubt becase the saffiano leather tends to be bendable when empty and kinda glossy. Unfortunately, i cannot post pictures here maybe because Im a new member or using mobile. Hope some of you guys could give me your email address so I can directly send the pictures, especially those who have purchased the same style, and have your opinion. You may also reach me at izai_garcia@yahoo.com thank you in advanca.


If it's another purchase from a Filippino seller, while I hate to be negative Nellie, I wouldn't feel comfortable about its authenticity.


----------



## CSG

BeenBurned said:


> If it's another purchase from a Filippino seller, while I hate to be negative Nellie, I wouldn't feel comfortable about its authenticity.



Same here. By the way, is there a major difference between the saffiano leather coach #29002 and #29001? I saw some pictures in google wherein #29002 has softer, thinner and foldable saffiano leather as compare to #29001?


----------



## poesey

Not sure if this is the right place to ask...
A few years ago I was shopping with a few girlfriends. I purchased a Hailey and they bought a similar bag, but larger, in an op-art print. I've always wondered what that bag was called and if it came in all leather? I love, love, love my Hailey but always wished I had something "a bit" bigger. TIA!


----------



## whateve

poesey said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask...
> A few years ago I was shopping with a few girlfriends. I purchased a Hailey and they bought a similar bag, but larger, in an op-art print. I've always wondered what that bag was called and if it came in all leather? I love, love, love my Hailey but always wished I had something "a bit" bigger. TIA!


There were two. 13250: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_nkw=coach+13250
and 15959:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MADISON-LEATHER-CONVERTIBLE-MAHOGANY-HOBO-15959-/291404255813?

Many sellers don't put style number in the title so you might have to search for Madison hobo.


----------



## Cameochi

Cameochi said:


> I am wondering if there is a style number for this bag.  It is a Cashin Carry and 14" x 12" x 5.5" but I have no idea what or if there is a style number for it.  Photos attached. It looks a bit lumpy due to the stuffing to get the creases out. Essentially, it's a large lunch tote. Any info will be greatly appreciated.




The bag shown above was posted on 02/28/15 for those who may wish to view it.  The bag has been authenticated by Jed Winokur, Coach Archivist.  It is a authentic Cashin-Carry "Closed Top Shopping Bag" from 1964


----------



## jesse831

I just purchased this bag for $1.2buwaiting for it in the mail still but  I have no idea what it's called or anything about it there's a number but can't quite make it out from the picture available to me any info would be great thanks in advanced


----------



## jesse831

Here is the number I didn't know how to attach 2 photos


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> I just purchased this bag for $1.2buwaiting for it in the mail still but  I have no idea what it's called or anything about it there's a number but can't quite make it out from the picture available to me any info would be great thanks in advanced





jesse831 said:


> Here is the number I didn't know how to attach 2 photos


Is there a listing you can post? For bags with unique serial numbers we need the measurements. I can't tell enough about the creed from that picture to determine the age.


----------



## jesse831

I will post a clear picture of the creed  when I receive the item


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Is there a listing you can post? For bags with unique serial numbers we need the measurements. I can't tell enough about the creed from that picture to determine the age.





jesse831 said:


> I will post a clear picture of the creed  when I receive the item


I assume you purchased it online if you're waiting for it to come. Please post a link to the listing.


----------



## Two.time.bags

This is described as a Stewardess but has no feet, a slip pocket on the back and a double sided strap. Looks like a pocket under the front flap. Lovely looking bag that is attracting a few bids!


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> This is described as a Stewardess but has no feet, a slip pocket on the back and a double sided strap. Looks like a pocket under the front flap. Lovely looking bag that is attracting a few bids!



Linky?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> Linky?


Duh!  :shame:       One of your fave sellers!


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361243918657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PrairieDawn

I am trying to find out the style number to see if this is really an authentic wristlet. So far I have contacted the seller several times and they have not responded. Here is a url for the wristlet I want to buy. I am hoping someone here might know. I don't want to buy a fake so I am really hoping it's a legit wristlet. Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Python-Wristlet-/191537879526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c988c19e6


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> Duh!  :shame:       One of your fave sellers!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361243918657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



And this is why s/he's still one of my "faves" - *NOT*. ANYONE with ANY vintage Coach experience should know what the **** a Stewardess Bag looks like! The seller *STATION_85* says "there is a nice larger slip pocket on the underlying face with an *additional little slip pocket in front*." NO there isn't. It's a very nice bag but someone with their heart set on a Stew probably won't be happy. 

Desciption is apparently recycled from another listing, which makes it harder to pin a name on it. My guess would be a Ranch Bag from 1990-91, but I guess the seller figures that Stewardess Bags bring more money and hopes that the buyer is too dumb to notice the difference, or too weak or embarrassed to complain about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

PrairieDawn said:


> I am trying to find out the style number to see if this is really an authentic wristlet. So far I have contacted the seller several times and they have not responded. Here is a url for the wristlet I want to buy. I am hoping someone here might know. I don't want to buy a fake so I am really hoping it's a legit wristlet. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Pytho...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c988c19e6


It looks okay.

The tag would have the style number but just so you know, having the "right" tag and/or creed and serial number doesn't prove that an item is authentic. It's the details of the item itself that determine authenticity.

Personally, I recommend you consider whether you want to do business with a non-responsive seller. If she's ignored several messages before a sale, what will happen if there's a problem after you receive the item?


----------



## PrairieDawn

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay.
> 
> The tag would have the style number but just so you know, having the "right" tag and/or creed and serial number doesn't prove that an item is authentic. It's the details of the item itself that determine authenticity.
> 
> Personally, I recommend you consider whether you want to do business with a non-responsive seller. If she's ignored several messages before a sale, what will happen if there's a problem after you receive the item?



I did ask the seller a few times and tried looking for others similar to it on eBay. I suspect it's a made for factory item which might explain why I can't even find any information for it on the internet. If she is a non-responsive seller after the fact, I would just open a case with eBay. Just sucks because they are super cute and I need a new wallet.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> And this is why s/he's still one of my "faves" - *NOT*. ANYONE with ANY vintage Coach experience should know what the **** a Stewardess Bag looks like! The seller *STATION_85* says "there is a nice larger slip pocket on the underlying face with an *additional little slip pocket in front*." NO there isn't. It's a very nice bag but someone with their heart set on a Stew probably won't be happy.
> 
> Desciption is apparently recycled from another listing, which makes it harder to pin a name on it. My guess would be a Ranch Bag from 1990-91, but I guess the seller figures that Stewardess Bags bring more money and hopes that the buyer is too dumb to notice the difference, or too weak or embarrassed to complain about it.


Thanks Hyacinth.  I won't be buying that one, but now I know what I'm looking for.   I much prefer the double sided straps.


----------



## Caspin22

Can someone identify this style?  I'm pretty sure it's real but no creed so no style number to reference. Someone on Facebook is asking. (Not my photos).


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Can someone identify this style?  I'm pretty sure it's real but no creed so no style number to reference. Someone on Facebook is asking. (Not my photos).
> 
> View attachment 2937012
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937014


It looks like this one, but this one has a creed.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3e97624

It's hard to tell without measurements. Is it a wristlet?


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> It looks like this one, but this one has a creed.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-POPPY...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3e97624
> 
> It's hard to tell without measurements. Is it a wristlet?



Now I'm thinking it could be 19874 or 47902, but I only find those in Ikat.  Weird!

ETA or it's fake, but nothing about what I see in the photos makes me suspect it's fake.  I'm stumped.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Now I'm thinking it could be 19874 or 47902, but I only find those in Ikat.  Weird!
> 
> ETA or it's fake, but nothing about what I see in the photos makes me suspect it's fake.  I'm stumped.


Coach used different style numbers for ikat than for the dream C so it can't be either of those. It could be the dream C counterpart to 47902, which would account for no creed.


----------



## jesse831

Ok I just received the bag and the creed says it's made in the USA. N° 029-8127


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> Ok I just received the bag and the creed says it's made in the USA. N° 029-8127


Here's your original posts:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28260306&postcount=9665

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28260319&postcount=9666

We still need measurements. It looks like it is probably an Embassy brief like this one, probably made around 1989-1990.


----------



## jesse831

Measuments are 17 in long  11 1/2 tall  3 inch deep


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> Measuments are 17 in long  11 1/2 tall  3 inch deep


Perfect! It is a genuine embassy brief.


----------



## jesse831

Thank you for all the help everyone how would I go about cleaning it?


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> Thank you for all the help everyone how would I go about cleaning it?


You're welcome. It can be washed. Visit our rehab club for help. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html


----------



## quinna

Any ideas as to what style/year this one is? 

https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/15288825/original.jpg

 I've never seen it before, and google and I aren't getting along. Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Any ideas as to what style/year this one is?
> 
> https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/15288825/original.jpg
> 
> I've never seen it before, and google and I aren't getting along. Thanks so much!


It's style number 13049 from 2009. Here's one on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMIT...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f221d85

I think they made this one in other colors too.
ETA: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=8727259&postcount=43
They made a linen one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14275689&postcount=45


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It's style number 13049 from 2009. Here's one on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMIT...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f221d85
> 
> I think they made this one in other colors too.
> ETA: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=8727259&postcount=43
> They made a linen one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14275689&postcount=45




You're awesome! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> You're awesome! Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## jesse831

I just got this coach wallet but I have no info on it noserial number or creed paid 3 dollar for it don't know if it's real


----------



## jesse831

more pictures


----------



## BeenBurned

jesse831 said:


> I just got this coach wallet but I have no info on it noserial number or creed paid 3 dollar for it don't know if it's real





jesse831 said:


> more pictures


It looks authentic but finding a style number is tricky. They've made and remade similar styles, some for the outlets and others for FP.

For future authentication requests, please use this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527-244.html#post28297897


----------



## Kieu Giang

please help authenticate this purse! 

Serial number K04S-1417


----------



## Caspin22

Kieu Giang said:


> please help authenticate this purse!
> 
> Serial number K04S-1417



The authentication thread is here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527-244.html#post28297897 

Read post #1 for instructions before posting.  Good luck!


----------



## Black Elite

Hey Coach experts! Can you help me give this Coach cross body a name?


----------



## whateve

Black Elite said:


> Hey Coach experts! Can you help me give this Coach cross body a name?


It's an Ashley signature large hippie made for factory in 2011. The color is charcoal.


----------



## Black Elite

whateve said:


> It's an Ashley signature large hippie made for factory in 2011. The color is charcoal.



Thanks, whateve!!


----------



## whateve

Black Elite said:


> Thanks, whateve!!


You're welcome!


----------



## sealyham

Hi,
Looking at a vintage pre-serial number bag the seller says is a "Devon". Only found one on the entire forum that someone re-habbed. Picture looked the same. Does anyone have info on this bag?


----------



## whateve

sealyham said:


> Hi,
> Looking at a vintage pre-serial number bag the seller says is a "Devon". Only found one on the entire forum that someone re-habbed. Picture looked the same. Does anyone have info on this bag?


You should post pictures or a link to the listing in the authenticate thread.


----------



## crafty_yogi

Hi all, I was hoping someone would know the name of this bag (style # 6000):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251900395145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I searched google for "coach bag 6000" and found a few other images that look like the item listed so I'm figuring it's an authentic style but unfortunately could not find a name for it. Was hoping someone here would know.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  Does anyone know if the suede ones were part of the Berkeley line?

Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  Does anyone know if the suede ones were part of the Berkeley line?
> 
> Thanks!!



What does the leather on the inside look like? The other Berkeley small accessories I've seen have the textured natural grain leather on the inside. It looks like a Berkeley Multi Function Purse style 7152


----------



## Hyacinth

crafty_yogi said:


> Hi all, I was hoping someone would know the name of this bag (style # 6000):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251900395145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I searched google for "coach bag 6000" and found a few other images that look like the item listed so I'm figuring it's an authentic style but unfortunately could not find a name for it. Was hoping someone here would know.



It's a genuine Chelsea Zip from 1998


----------



## crafty_yogi

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Chelsea Zip from 1998



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> What does the leather on the inside look like?



Hello my dear!   Inside:


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello my dear!   Inside:



Guess they decided to put the textured leather on the side panels instead of on the inside, and the black leather coin section is much more durable anyway. But it's still genuine. Nice color too!

From the Fall 1996 catalog:


----------



## Two.time.bags

Does anyone and approx year please? It came with my NYC Shoulder Sac, also BT. Sorry on ipad so can only upload one pic per post.


----------



## Two.time.bags

It has a cheque book sleeve.


----------



## Two.time.bags

The back


----------



## Hyacinth

Two.time.bags said:


> It has a cheque book sleeve.



It looks like the Combination Checkbook Wallet from around 1990, style 4730, but I don't know the exact years when it was made although it seems like it had been discontinued some time before 1993. There was a similar style made after 1993 but it had a concealed snap. This pic is from the 1989 Spring Preview catalog


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the Combination Checkbook Wallet from around 1990, style 4730, but I don't know the exact years when it was made although it seems like it had been discontinued some time before 1993. There was a similar style made after 1993 but it had a concealed snap. This pic is from the 1989 Spring Preview catalog


Thanks Hyacinth.  :urock:


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> Guess they decided to put the textured leather on the side panels instead of on the inside, and the black leather coin section is much more durable anyway. But it's still genuine. Nice color too!
> 
> From the Fall 1996 catalog:



Thanks so much Hyacinth!   I thought it was a Berkeley, but wasn't 100% sure.  Love the catalog pic, but it has rekindled my hunt for a field bag, lol!!


----------



## whateve

I don't think I have this Sheridan in my files.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-bucket-bag-black-pebbled-leather-/151640359812?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't think I have this Sheridan in my files.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-bucket-bag-black-pebbled-leather-/151640359812?



It looks like a Sheridan Marion Bag, # 4236


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Sheridan Marion Bag, # 4236


Thank you!


----------



## mavci

Can you ID this bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

mavci said:


> Can you ID this bag. Thanks in advance



If you posted photos, we can't see them.


----------



## Black Elite

Hey experts, can you help me identify this white and green bag?


----------



## Black Elite

And this one as well... I believe it is the Soho Pleated Leather Business  Tote, but does the color have a name? It's a pinkish purply pink color. Thanks!


----------



## mavci

mavci said:


> Can you ID this bag. Thanks in advance


Uploaded


----------



## whateve

mavci said:


> Uploaded


We need measurements in order to identify.


----------



## mavci

whateve said:


> We need measurements in order to identify.


Thank you for the quick response. Measurements approx 14'' wide, 13'' high, 5'' deep, straps 27''


----------



## whateve

mavci said:


> Uploaded





mavci said:


> Thank you for the quick response. Measurements approx 14'' wide, 13'' high, 5'' deep, straps 27''


It looks like a Light tote #4065 from the Lightweights collection around 1993.


----------



## mavci

whateve said:


> It looks like a Light tote #4065 from the Lightweights collection around 1993.


Many thanks


----------



## whateve

mavci said:


> Many thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Hyacinth

Black Elite said:


> Hey experts, can you help me identify this white and green bag?



It's a Madison Leather Spectator Carryall


----------



## jesse831

http://www.schoola.com/stitch/products/brand-not-available-brown-bags-299332 can you guys help me identify ?


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> http://www.schoola.com/stitch/products/brand-not-available-brown-bags-299332 can you guys help me identify ?


The link says the item already sold and there is no photo.


----------



## jesse831

i purchased the item and here is the photo i saved before i did


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> i purchased the item and here is the photo i saved before i did


Oh, it looks like a Zoe signature capacity wristlet #41855.


----------



## jesse831

oh cool thank you mom is sure going to love it and i only paid for shipping


----------



## Dmobley

Hi! I'm hoping you guys csn help me. My wife's wallet was stolen and she is super depressed about the wallet. It was Coach that I very much want to replace for her. I can't seem to find the namebif it or an image. It looks very much like this one but the outside if it is purple. The inside is as well. I would appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## jesse831

does coach make anything like this?  thanks in advanced


----------



## whateve

Dmobley said:


> Hi! I'm hoping you guys csn help me. My wife's wallet was stolen and she is super depressed about the wallet. It was Coach that I very much want to replace for her. I can't seem to find the namebif it or an image. It looks very much like this one but the outside if it is purple. The inside is as well. I would appreciate any help. Thanks!


Is it this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-5...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234e966668
Or this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-new-COA...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe3d5f4e


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> oh cool thank you mom is sure going to love it and i only paid for shipping


You're welcome.


jesse831 said:


> does coach make anything like this?  thanks in advanced


That looks fake. This is the closest style I think.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SOHO-...573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33952075bd


----------



## Dmobley

whateve said:


> Is it this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-5...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234e966668
> Or this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-new-COA...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe3d5f4e



Unfortunately no. I'm struggling to come up with a way to better describe it. Those are super close, but not the one.


----------



## Dmobley

Got a little more info. It's the the Accordion zip wallet in embossed signature canvas with purple and pink "c's"


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> does coach make anything like this?  thanks in advanced



The shape looks wrong. Unfortunately I can't see the C pattern details but that "leather" sure looks like vinyl to me. It's definitely NOT how Coach leather looks. The hardware and strap rings also look thin and cheap. It's fake.

Is that being sold somewhere on line, and can you plaese post the link? Thanks.


----------



## jesse831

i purchased the black bag labled as "no brand name" a wristlet  that was also labled "no brand name" that turned out to be coach and a breifcase that i asked about a few weeks back that was also labled the same i cant post the links due to them being taken down after the item was purchased i wasnt expecting the black bag to be real but just wanted to double check , 
i have gotten a few items that have beel labled as that and turned out to be genuine vintage coach


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmobley said:


> Got a little more info. It's the the Accordion zip wallet in embossed signature canvas with purple and pink "c's"


This? (I don't recommend this listing because the seller doesn't use her own pictures.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4a90df9e

And another of the same style:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-P...f&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=271833948062&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

jesse831 said:


> does coach make anything like this?  thanks in advanced





whateve said:


> That looks fake. This is the closest style I think.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SOHO-...573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33952075bd





Hyacinth said:


> The shape looks wrong. Unfortunately I can't see the C pattern details but that "leather" sure looks like vinyl to me. It's definitely NOT how Coach leather looks. The hardware and strap rings also look thin and cheap. It's fake.
> 
> Is that being sold somewhere on line, and can you plaese post the link? Thanks.


The bag is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

jesse831 said:


> does coach make anything like this?  thanks in advanced





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake.


Here's a leather version of what I think it's trying to copy. I believe there's a similar signature style but I can't find it. 

What site did you buy the bags from? 

Style 2764:


----------



## jesse831

The site is schoola.com it helps schools raise money


----------



## whateve

Just curious. Coach.com's description for the nubuck Swagger states it was "Named for a bold, brass-trimmed Bonnie Cashin design from 1967." http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...n-new-arrivals-new-arrivals&dwvar_color=MW/BK

The only Swagger I am aware of is the Swagger #9820 from the 80s. Any idea what the Bonnie Cashin Swagger looked like?


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> The site is schoola.com it helps schools raise money



It's against US federal law for ANYONE to sell counterfeits, non-profits included.


----------



## jesse831

Hyacinth said:


> It's against US federal law for ANYONE to sell counterfeits, non-profits included.


. But like I said they didn't say it was a coach product I just asked because it looked like one no fault of theirs never did I say the listing was coach


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> . But like I said they didn't say it was a coach product I just asked because it looked like one no fault of theirs never did I say the listing was coach


Whether they said it or not, if there is a Coach label or anything with Coach's trademark on it, it would still be illegal to sell, even for a charity.


----------



## jesse831

i will check and if there is anything that says coach or anything of that nature i will dispose of the purse


----------



## cutebubu

Lace soho ?


----------



## Hyacinth

cutebubu said:


> Lace soho ?



Are you asking a question or responding to a post? If you're responding to someone's post, use the QUOTE button.

If you're asking a question, please post a complete question.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hi all! Just bought this little lovely from ebay. Any ideas on the name? There isn't a clear picture of the creed but it looks real to me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151648456901?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hi all! Just bought this little lovely from ebay. Any ideas on the name? There isn't a clear picture of the creed but it looks real to me...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151648456901?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


If authentic, it's a Janice's Legacy #9950.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> If authentic, it's a Janice's Legacy #9950.


Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome. If you'd like, you can post a link to the listing along with a creed picture in the Authenticate thread once you receive it.


----------



## alansgail

Hello ladies, could I get some help identifying this beauty I found today at a thrift? She's navy blue, measures 12" long and 7" high. She's in fantastic condition and I'd love to know her name please?


----------



## whateve

alansgail said:


> Hello ladies, could I get some help identifying this beauty I found today at a thrift? She's navy blue, measures 12" long and 7" high. She's in fantastic condition and I'd love to know her name please?


It's a convertible clutch #9635.


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> It's a convertible clutch #9635.


Thank you so much whateve!


----------



## whateve

alansgail said:


> Thank you so much whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## quinna

Does anyone have any ideas what line this wristlet is from? This site never posts pics of the inside so I usually do some googling before I buy, but I can't seem to locate anything similar. Thanks so much!

https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/15239675/original.jpg


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what line this wristlet is from? This site never posts pics of the inside so I usually do some googling before I buy, but I can't seem to locate anything similar. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/15239675/original.jpg


It looks like it's from the Peyton collection of 2010/2011, #43470 Peyton exotic embossed clutch. Here's one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14943322&postcount=3


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It looks like it's from the Peyton collection of 2010/2011, #43470 Peyton exotic embossed clutch. Here's one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14943322&postcount=3



You're awesome as usual!  Thanks so much! For $18 I think I'll go for it.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> You're awesome as usual!  Thanks so much! For $18 I think I'll go for it.


You're welcome! $18 sounds like a great deal!


----------



## whateve

Looking for some style numbers for my own collection.
First, does this one say F4040? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womens-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

These coin purses.
Soho tweed framed key pouch Dec. 2005
Optic signature lurex framed key pouch Dec. 2004
Signature Floral Applique (?) framed key pouch Summer 2005
Wool plaid coin purse and matching domed cosmetic case (I don't need the number of the turquoise Julia case)
Thank you!
I've got a few keychains that I need numbers for too.


----------



## Nubian1535

Can someone please ID this wristlets, Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Looking for some style numbers for my own collection.
> First, does this one say F4040? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womens-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> These coin purses.
> Soho tweed framed key pouch Dec. 2005
> Optic signature lurex framed key pouch Dec. 2004
> Signature Floral Applique (?) framed key pouch Summer 2005
> Wool plaid coin purse and matching domed cosmetic case (I don't need the number of the turquoise Julia case)
> Thank you!
> I've got a few keychains that I need numbers for too.



The one in your question is 40401, I think it's one of the Wave styles.

2nd - 1747, Soho tweed framed key pouch
4th -387, Optic Sig Lurex Flower Framed KF

I don't have the other numbers


----------



## flowerhead

Hello All!
New here so forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place. I've found an original Body Bag and was hoping some lovely person out there could give me more information about it, perhaps the year it was made, and any fun details I ought to know.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Looking for some style numbers for my own collection.
> First, does this one say F4040? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womens-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> These coin purses.
> Soho tweed framed key pouch Dec. 2005
> Optic signature lurex framed key pouch Dec. 2004
> Signature Floral Applique (?) framed key pouch Summer 2005
> Wool plaid coin purse and matching domed cosmetic case (I don't need the number of the turquoise Julia case)
> Thank you!
> I've got a few keychains that I need numbers for too.





Hyacinth said:


> The one in your question is 40401, I think it's one of the Wave styles.
> 
> 2nd - 1747, Soho tweed framed key pouch
> 4th -387, Optic Sig Lurex Flower Framed KF
> 
> I don't have the other numbers



#5 might be 8179. I'm not sure whether the style came in both red and black plaid.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The one in your question is 40401, I think it's one of the Wave styles.
> 
> 2nd - 1747, Soho tweed framed key pouch
> 4th -387, Optic Sig Lurex Flower Framed KF
> 
> I don't have the other numbers





BeenBurned said:


> #5 might be 8179. I'm not sure whether the style came in both red and black plaid.


Thank you both!


----------



## Nubian1535

Can someone help with This wristlets?


----------



## Nubian1535

Help


----------



## Nubian1535

Nubian1535 said:


> Help


Found it


----------



## rheayang88

Can someone id this coach bag? Thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## whateve

rheayang88 said:


> Can someone id this coach bag? Thank you thank you!!!!


It's a mini Cora, currently at the outlets. Probably #F34090.


----------



## justeen

Can anyone please ID these for me, and possibly know the retail value of these? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

justeen said:


> Can anyone please ID these for me, and possibly know the retail value of these? Thanks!



If you mean the selling value as a used item, there's no such thing. And both styles are almost 10 years old so original MSRP prices are no longer available.

The top one was called a Signature Soft Demi, I don't know the name of the second one.


----------



## justeen

Thanks!  And no, by "retail value" I was just refering to the original store price


----------



## quinna

I was wondering if anyone could ID the official color and/or style # of this python Sophia. I was initially thinking denim, but it doesn't have as much metallic sheen and looks a little darker, and the color of the horse and carriage plate isn't right compared to other denim ones I've seen. My eyes are playing tricks on me!

https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/16891048/original.jpg


----------



## jesse831

can anyone help me identify this item i want to purchase one but i dont know the name thanks in advanced


----------



## quinna

quinna said:


> I was wondering if anyone could ID the official color and/or style # of this python Sophia. I was initially thinking denim, but it doesn't have as much metallic sheen and looks a little darker, and the color of the horse and carriage plate isn't right compared to other denim ones I've seen. My eyes are playing tricks on me!
> 
> https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/16891048/original.jpg



Found out why I couldn't find this color in this style. It never existed. The bag was repainted. It was originally grey/taupe or whatever the actual color name was for that general color. I'm trying to see what they'll do about a return since I couldn't discern this from the photos they provided.


----------



## Hyacinth

quinna said:


> Found out why I couldn't find this color in this style. It never existed. The bag was repainted. It was originally grey/taupe or whatever the actual color name was for that general color. I'm trying to see what they'll do about a return since I couldn't discern this from the photos they provided.



If it was repainted, it's obviously Not As Described and the value has been hugely reduced. If they - whoever "they" are, it would be nice to know! -  didn't disclose the repainting they should take it back AND refund your shipping charges too. I hope you paid with a credit card or Paypal. There shouldn't even be any question of them giving a refund if the seller and selling site are legitimate.

Please post the *actual link to the site or listing where you bought it*, not just a photo of the purse. And when asking for opinions about identification or authenticity, ALWAYS post the site and listing URLs and details. Your original post didn't give us any useable or searchable information, if you had posted actual links we might have actually been able to help a little more. There was nothing in your photo or post that even told us the style number or where it was bought. Please provide more details, or there's nothing we can do to help or advise you.


----------



## quinna

Hyacinth said:


> If it was repainted, it's obviously Not As Described and the value has been hugely reduced. If they - whoever "they" are, it would be nice to know! -  didn't disclose the repainting they should take it back AND refund your shipping charges too. I hope you paid with a credit card or Paypal. There shouldn't even be any question of them giving a refund if the seller and selling site are legitimate.
> 
> Please post the *actual link to the site or listing where you bought it*, not just a photo of the purse. And when asking for opinions about identification or authenticity, ALWAYS post the site and listing URLs and details. Your original post didn't give us any useable or searchable information, if you had posted actual links we might have actually been able to help a little more. There was nothing in your photo or post that even told us the style number or where it was bought. Please provide more details, or there's nothing we can do to help or advise you.



I apologize, I wasn't trying to be intentionally vague. The photo I posted was supposed to be a direct link to the item on Thredup.com. It just seemed to go through as an image for some reason. I was unable to check the style number since they did not provide a photo. They guarantee authenticity (and I wasn't questioning that aspect and have bought many from them before), so I wasn't concerned about that since I knew they would take a return if that was in question. In the end it was cheap, and I've learned from my mistake.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I apologize, I wasn't trying to be intentionally vague. The photo I posted was supposed to be a direct link to the item on Thredup.com. It just seemed to go through as an image for some reason. I was unable to check the style number since they did not provide a photo. They guarantee authenticity (and I wasn't questioning that aspect and have bought many from them before), so I wasn't concerned about that since I knew they would take a return if that was in question. In the end it was cheap, and I've learned from my mistake.


A misdescribed item isn't only for authenticity. If an item was altered, dyed, or changed in a significant way, that's SNAD too.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> A misdescribed item isn't only for authenticity. If an item was altered, dyed, or changed in a significant way, that's SNAD too.



Yeah, I've sent a message to thredup's c/s.  They've been good in the past when I had a misdescribed item, so I don't think I will have to fight.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I was wondering if anyone could ID the official color and/or style # of this python Sophia. I was initially thinking denim, but it doesn't have as much metallic sheen and looks a little darker, and the color of the horse and carriage plate isn't right compared to other denim ones I've seen. My eyes are playing tricks on me!
> 
> https://assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/16891048/original.jpg





quinna said:


> Found out why I couldn't find this color in this style. It never existed. The bag was repainted. It was originally grey/taupe or whatever the actual color name was for that general color. I'm trying to see what they'll do about a return since I couldn't discern this from the photos they provided.





Hyacinth said:


> If it was repainted, it's obviously Not As Described and the value has been hugely reduced. If they - whoever "they" are, it would be nice to know! -  didn't disclose the repainting they should take it back AND refund your shipping charges too. I hope you paid with a credit card or Paypal. There shouldn't even be any question of them giving a refund if the seller and selling site are legitimate.
> 
> Please post the *actual link to the site or listing where you bought it*, not just a photo of the purse. And when asking for opinions about identification or authenticity, ALWAYS post the site and listing URLs and details. Your original post didn't give us any useable or searchable information, if you had posted actual links we might have actually been able to help a little more. There was nothing in your photo or post that even told us the style number or where it was bought. Please provide more details, or there's nothing we can do to help or advise you.





quinna said:


> I apologize, I wasn't trying to be intentionally vague. The photo I posted was supposed to be a direct link to the item on Thredup.com. It just seemed to go through as an image for some reason. I was unable to check the style number since they did not provide a photo. They guarantee authenticity (and I wasn't questioning that aspect and have bought many from them before), so I wasn't concerned about that since I knew they would take a return if that was in question. In the end it was cheap, and I've learned from my mistake.





BeenBurned said:


> A misdescribed item isn't only for authenticity. If an item was altered, dyed, or changed in a significant way, that's SNAD too.


I don't understand why you aren't able to post a link to the listing from which you purchased that bag. 

I tried to do an image search for the bag and the only sites that are coming up for that image are sites that sell fake LV bags. 

Is there a way to search Thredup for sold listings?


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> I don't understand why you aren't able to post a link to the listing from which you purchased that bag.
> 
> I tried to do an image search for the bag and the only sites that are coming up for that image are sites that sell fake LV bags.
> 
> Is there a way to search Thredup for sold listings?



It's not that I'm not able, it's just not as easy through mobile. You can't search sold listings on the site. I can post when I get to a computer. I really didn't mean for this to become a big issue. I just came back to clarify my first post since the color doesn't exist.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> I don't understand why you aren't able to post a link to the listing from which you purchased that bag.
> 
> I tried to do an image search for the bag and the only sites that are coming up for that image are sites that sell fake LV bags.
> 
> Is there a way to search Thredup for sold listings?



Here's the original:

https://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Coach/-/5151959

I know it's risky buying from these sites with so few photos, but for the low price I figured I'd take a chance especially since they take paypal. The handles should have tipped me off in retrospect, but I wasn't sure if it was a metallic thing with weird lighting. I expect I'll hear from them after the weekend.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Here's the original:
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Coach/-/5151959
> 
> I know it's risky buying from these sites with so few photos, but for the low price I figured I'd take a chance especially since they take paypal. The handles should have tipped me off in retrospect, but I wasn't sure if it was a metallic thing with weird lighting. I expect I'll hear from them after the weekend.


Perhaps I'm dense....Is thredup a consignment site? Or do individual sellers post their items? 

Had you posted here first, we probably wouldn't have advised you to purchase unless you got a picture of the creed (at the very least) because based on the pictures in the listing, it's impossible to even authenticate it.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> Perhaps I'm dense....Is thredup a consignment site? Or do individual sellers post their items?
> 
> Had you posted here first, we probably wouldn't have advised you to purchase unless you got a picture of the creed (at the very least) because based on the pictures in the listing, it's impossible to even authenticate it.



Yes, it's consignment. They buy outright in most cases but they do consign higher end items. I understand I would have been advised not to purchase. I've purchased many bags from them in the past with no issues. For a low price (under $75 ) I'm usually willing to take a small risk. Half of my collection came from horrible listings including my vachetta Caroline.  All I came here to clarify initially was the color. In the end, it's really not a huge deal.


----------



## Cameochi

I am hoping someone can ID this bag for me.  I found many similar bags but not this particular one.  Dimensions given are 10 x 10 approx.  Any info will be most appreciated. I am thinking it is a 9984?


----------



## Cameochi

Here is an additional photo so you can see how the strap is attached. It appears to be a shoulder bag rather then a slingback. Now I am thinking it is a 4022 from the lightweight collection.


----------



## teamsalinas

Is this a Kristen?


----------



## Cameochi

teamsalinas said:


> Is this a Kristen?


 Definitely not a Kristen as it is way too early for that.  I think it is probably from the 90s Lightweight collection which is not my favorite leather to work on.  It sure is cute though.


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I am hoping someone can ID this bag for me.  I found many similar bags but not this particular one.  Dimensions given are 10 x 10 approx.  Any info will be most appreciated. I am thinking it is a 9984?





Cameochi said:


> Here is an additional photo so you can see how the strap is attached. It appears to be a shoulder bag rather then a slingback. Now I am thinking it is a 4022 from the lightweight collection.


I believe it is probably 4022. The measurements I have on file are a little bigger than yours but the styling seems to match.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cameochi said:


> Here is an additional photo so you can see how the strap is attached. It appears to be a shoulder bag rather then a slingback. Now I am thinking it is a 4022 from the lightweight collection.



You're right, it's a 4022 Duffle Drawstring from the Lightweight line made around 1990.


----------



## juls12

I'd like to know the name of this bag. It was my first Coach purchase. I got it in an outlet in February 2009 while I was in the US. I just didn't know to check the tag of the bag for the name back then. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

juls12 said:


> I'd like to know the name of this bag. It was my first Coach purchase. I got it in an outlet in February 2009 while I was in the US. I just didn't know to check the tag of the bag for the name back then. TIA



It's called a Hamptons Signature Small Shoulder Bag.


----------



## juls12

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Hamptons Signature Small Shoulder Bag.



Thank you


----------



## Cameochi

Hyacinth said:


> You're right, it's a 4022 Duffle Drawstring from the Lightweight line made around 1990.


Thanks, Hyacinth!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> I believe it is probably 4022. The measurements I have on file are a little bigger than yours but the styling seems to match.


 Thanks, Whateve!  I wish it was not a lightweight.  I do not enjoy working with that leather.


----------



## xkatzchen

Hi! Just trying to find out which bag this is..I think it's a margo carryall? Has a long strap and a cute clasp in the middle! Would just love to know the style number


----------



## whateve

xkatzchen said:


> Hi! Just trying to find out which bag this is..I think it's a margo carryall? Has a long strap and a cute clasp in the middle! Would just love to know the style number


It looks like it is this one #F34835: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbe8b1fd

ETA: I'm not endorsing that seller. I wouldn't buy from any seller that uses stolen stock photos.


----------



## xkatzchen

whateve said:


> It looks like it is this one #F34835: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbe8b1fd
> 
> ETA: I'm not endorsing that seller. I wouldn't buy from any seller that uses stolen stock photos.



Yes I agree with you on the stock photos, that exactly what I was looking for thank you!!


----------



## hitt

Picked this up at Goodwill today. Would any of your lovelies know the name of this item and when it was made? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cameochi

I bought this tonight.  NYC and authenticity is not in question.  I just need to know the style number.  I am thinking it's a 9730?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


https://www.etsy.com/listing/156990...ll&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=Coach vintage bucket handbag&ref=sr_gallery_30


----------



## whateve

Cameochi said:


> I bought this tonight.  NYC and authenticity is not in question.  I just need to know the style number.  I am thinking it's a 9730?  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/156990...ll&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=Coach vintage bucket handbag&ref=sr_gallery_30


Yes, it's a shoulder sac, 9730. Twins, I love this style!


----------



## Cameochi

whateve said:


> Yes, it's a shoulder sac, 9730. Twins, I love this style!


Thanks, Whateve!  I bet we could have a grand time with all of our NYC bags displayed.  It would be quite a collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

hitt said:


> Picked this up at Goodwill today. Would any of your lovelies know the name of this item and when it was made? Thank you in advance!


I don't know the name of it but I'm guessing it's from the early 2000's. 

It looks like style 4566 which is a PDA (Palm Pilot - personal data assistant) case with extra wallet and card slots.


----------



## hitt

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the name of it but I'm guessing it's from the early 2000's.
> 
> It looks like style 4566 which is a PDA (Palm Pilot - personal data assistant) case with extra wallet and card slots.


You are amazing. Thank you!


----------



## DylanAngel2001

Can someone ID this from 1.5 years ago I think? Found on Instagram.


----------



## whateve

DylanAngel2001 said:


> Can someone ID this from 1.5 years ago I think? Found on Instagram.


It's probably a mini Borough #28163.


----------



## BarbieGibson

First let me explain that because I'm quadriplegic,I am housebound and have little to none experience with what's in Stores,Outlets,etc. So Please excuse my total ignorance of these things.I would just appreciate some help or any assistance with information about this Coach bag. I am trying to tell what style it is,maybe from what year(s) and anything else about it.I'd love to eventually find a small either wallet or cc holder to match and fit. There was a card inside the bag where it's a tan fabric with 1 small pocket.The card described it as a 'soft pebble leather collection'. I'll post pictures to hopefully help someone to assist me.It's measurements are-. Measurement: 7 1/2"(L) x 4 1/2"(H)x 3"(W),it is a pale pink,in flawless condition.I've researched everywhere I can possibly find just to find the stle,appropriate year and other than being told it's almost definitely authentic I've been unsuccessful in any other details so any/all assistance is appreciated very greatly.I'd love to know also if there's a card holder(for ID and multiple cards,or even a small enough wallet to fit inside to match even somewhat. Please don't be upset with my lack of either purse or forum knowledge,I'm just looking for any assistance and advice possible,thank you,Barbara


----------



## BeenBurned

BarbieGibson said:


> First let me explain that because I'm quadriplegic,I am housebound and have little to none experience with what's in Stores,Outlets,etc. So Please excuse my total ignorance of these things.I would just appreciate some help or any assistance with information about this Coach bag. I am trying to tell what style it is,maybe from what year(s) and anything else about it.I'd love to eventually find a small either wallet or cc holder to match and fit. There was a card inside the bag where it's a tan fabric with 1 small pocket.The card described it as a 'soft pebble leather collection'. I'll post pictures to hopefully help someone to assist me.It's measurements are-. Measurement: 7 1/2"(L) x 4 1/2"(H)x 3"(W),it is a pale pink,in flawless condition.I've researched everywhere I can possibly find just to find the stle,appropriate year and other than being told it's almost definitely authentic I've been unsuccessful in any other details so any/all assistance is appreciated very greatly.I'd love to know also if there's a card holder(for ID and multiple cards,or even a small enough wallet to fit inside to match even somewhat. Please don't be upset with my lack of either purse or forum knowledge,I'm just looking for any assistance and advice possible,thank you,Barbara



Authentic embossed leather top handle pouch. I will try to find a style number but I believe it's made for factory and about 8-ish years old so finding the style might not be successful.


----------



## whateve

BarbieGibson said:


> First let me explain that because I'm quadriplegic,I am housebound and have little to none experience with what's in Stores,Outlets,etc. So Please excuse my total ignorance of these things.I would just appreciate some help or any assistance with information about this Coach bag. I am trying to tell what style it is,maybe from what year(s) and anything else about it.I'd love to eventually find a small either wallet or cc holder to match and fit. There was a card inside the bag where it's a tan fabric with 1 small pocket.The card described it as a 'soft pebble leather collection'. I'll post pictures to hopefully help someone to assist me.It's measurements are-. Measurement: 7 1/2"(L) x 4 1/2"(H)x 3"(W),it is a pale pink,in flawless condition.I've researched everywhere I can possibly find just to find the stle,appropriate year and other than being told it's almost definitely authentic I've been unsuccessful in any other details so any/all assistance is appreciated very greatly.I'd love to know also if there's a card holder(for ID and multiple cards,or even a small enough wallet to fit inside to match even somewhat. Please don't be upset with my lack of either purse or forum knowledge,I'm just looking for any assistance and advice possible,thank you,Barbara


I don't know if you'll be able to find a matching card holder or wallet in the exact same pink. They don't make my favorite card holder any more. It's like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231550712282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I know it came in a pink signature with leather trim a few years ago. There are also some prints that might coordinate with pink.


----------



## BeenBurned

BarbieGibson said:


> First let me explain that because I'm quadriplegic,I am housebound and have little to none experience with what's in Stores,Outlets,etc. So Please excuse my total ignorance of these things.I would just appreciate some help or any assistance with information about this Coach bag. I am trying to tell what style it is,maybe from what year(s) and anything else about it.I'd love to eventually find a small either wallet or cc holder to match and fit. There was a card inside the bag where it's a tan fabric with 1 small pocket.The card described it as a 'soft pebble leather collection'. I'll post pictures to hopefully help someone to assist me.It's measurements are-. Measurement: 7 1/2"(L) x 4 1/2"(H)x 3"(W),it is a pale pink,in flawless condition.I've researched everywhere I can possibly find just to find the stle,appropriate year and other than being told it's almost definitely authentic I've been unsuccessful in any other details so any/all assistance is appreciated very greatly.I'd love to know also if there's a card holder(for ID and multiple cards,or even a small enough wallet to fit inside to match even somewhat. Please don't be upset with my lack of either purse or forum knowledge,I'm just looking for any assistance and advice possible,thank you,Barbara





BeenBurned said:


> Authentic embossed leather top handle pouch. I will try to find a style number but I believe it's made for factory and about 8-ish years old so finding the style might not be successful.


I'm sorry but I can't find a style number for the bag. It might be a  slightly larger bag than a top handle pouch because the strap on your  bag is adjustable.


----------



## BarbieGibson

Wow,you guys are great! Thank you so much! I guess it's kinda rare,I can't find on even in another color anywhere online.Is it considered a hob,or what kind of style would you call it? I appreciate all the replies about the wallets.I think it's going to be pretty hard to find,pale pink,small and leather yet made by Coach.I'll keep searching though.Anyone who finds any even close,please pm me! I've seen the fabric ones,but would rather leather I think.Thank you again for your great assistance,I appreciate it so much,especially being homebound without  way to shop except online! Barbara


----------



## BeenBurned

BarbieGibson said:


> Wow,you guys are great! Thank you so much! I guess it's kinda rare,I can't find on even in another color anywhere online.Is it considered a hob,or what kind of style would you call it? I appreciate all the replies about the wallets.I think it's going to be pretty hard to find,pale pink,small and leather yet made by Coach.I'll keep searching though.Anyone who finds any even close,please pm me! I've seen the fabric ones,but would rather leather I think.Thank you again for your great assistance,I appreciate it so much,especially being homebound without  way to shop except online! Barbara


You might have more luck if you post on the "help find it" thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/help-find-coach-item-77419-207.html#post28508339


----------



## petite_chic

This lovely bag was in the "Post your vintage/classic pieces here! " thread but not identified - would love to know the name and style and any other useful info - it didn't look like the typical Italian collection. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26197444&postcount=128


----------



## whateve

petite_chic said:


> This lovely bag was in the "Post your vintage/classic pieces here! " thread but not identified - would love to know the name and style and any other useful info - it didn't look like the typical Italian collection.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26197444&postcount=128


I have that picture in my files with the style number 9103. It was part of the Manhattan collection from 1997, not to be confused with the Manhattan Lightweights collection from the early 90s. I don't know the style name. There was a large briefcase version 5470 too. The entire collection was made in Italy. There were also a few classics made in Italy.


----------



## petite_chic

whateve said:


> I have that picture in my files with the style number 9103. It was part of the Manhattan collection from 1997, not to be confused with the Manhattan Lightweights collection from the early 90s. I don't know the style name. There was a large briefcase version 5470 too. The entire collection was made in Italy. There were also a few classics made in Italy.


 
Thanks! I used your info to Google search and got some sold out items that gave description and dimensions (subjective estimates) -  they look really rare. 

Expired Ebay listing (no pics):
Size:  11" wide x 9" tall x 5" deep.  Strap drop: 12" with two 1" wide unadjustable leather straps. Calfskin.

 More recent completed Etsy sale still with pics
https://www.etsy.com/listing/77741608/vintage-coach-9103-black-handbag
Vintage Coach 9103 Black Handbag Shoulder Bag Italy

Black leather
one main compartment 
one inside slip pocket
flap over snap closure
14"  strap 
13 " (L) x 10" (H) x 4.5 " (W)

Would love to find one.


----------



## whateve

petite_chic said:


> Thanks! I used your info to Google search and got some sold out items that gave description and dimensions (subjective estimates) -  they look really rare.
> 
> Expired Ebay listing (no pics):
> Size:  11" wide x 9" tall x 5" deep.  Strap drop: 12" with two 1" wide unadjustable leather straps. Calfskin.
> 
> More recent completed Etsy sale still with pics
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/77741608/vintage-coach-9103-black-handbag
> Vintage Coach 9103 Black Handbag Shoulder Bag Italy
> 
> Black leather
> one main compartment
> one inside slip pocket
> flap over snap closure
> 14"  strap
> 13 " (L) x 10" (H) x 4.5 " (W)
> 
> Would love to find one.


You're welcome. They don't come up too often and often look very beat up. I don't know how well they rehab.

I wish people would put style numbers and measurements in the reference library. It is so frustrating when you find something you want but no way to find it.


----------



## biiiiigsexy

Hello all! I took this photo a few years ago at my nearest mall coach store but this purse is no longer there. I've looked everywhere for this thing for my fiancée and wish I had taken down the info. Had to take a quick picture after she said she wish she had that one and without being obvious. Thank you for your help


----------



## ozmodiar

biiiiigsexy said:


> Hello all! I took this photo a few years ago at my nearest mall coach store but this purse is no longer there. I've looked everywhere for this thing for my fiancée and wish I had taken down the info. Had to take a quick picture after she said she wish she had that one and without being obvious. Thank you for your help




Poppy Kaleidoscope Pocket Hobo 14740

This style is also sometimes called a Poppy Swing bag. It's from 2010.


----------



## jesse831

any info on this item?


----------



## biiiiigsexy

ozmodiar said:


> Poppy Kaleidoscope Pocket Hobo 14740
> 
> This style is also sometimes called a Poppy Swing bag. It's from 2010.


Awesome! Now I need to find and buy! You're the best!


----------



## biiiiigsexy

ozmodiar said:


> Poppy Kaleidoscope Pocket Hobo 14740
> 
> This style is also sometimes called a Poppy Swing bag. It's from 2010.


Oh and f anyone has this, I'll buy it!


----------



## whateve

biiiiigsexy said:


> Oh and f anyone has this, I'll buy it!


No buying on the forum. Check ebay, Bonanza and Tradesy.


----------



## biiiiigsexy

whateve said:


> No buying on the forum. Check ebay, Bonanza and Tradesy.


Ooops sorry . So far I have checked all those and amazon. Any other sites?


----------



## whateve

biiiiigsexy said:


> Ooops sorry . So far I have checked all those and amazon. Any other sites?


One sold on ebay on April 29. Another may be listed soon. You need to check often. You can set up an automatic search on ebay for the style number and have them email you when one is listed. You can check Craig's List and Poshmark too. You should have anything you find authenticated before purchase.


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?



Do you have any other photos, hopefully of the creed patch and serial number?


----------



## biiiiigsexy

Found it on poshmark! $150 works for me. You're the best whateve!


----------



## whateve

biiiiigsexy said:


> Found it on poshmark! $150 works for me. You're the best whateve!


Fantastic! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## fuzzymummy

petite_chic said:


> This lovely bag was in the "Post your vintage/classic pieces here! " thread but not identified - would love to know the name and style and any other useful info - it didn't look like the typical Italian collection.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26197444&postcount=128


 I have this bag in black and chocolate brown.  They are beautiful purses.  Very roomy.  They are lined with pigskin.  There is no hardware on them at all except for the interior zipper pull and the ball chain for the hang tag.  Just took my brown one out of rotation, her serial number is G7E 9103.  Now I'm wearing my gorgeous brown Sonoma satchel style 4921. Also has very little hardware, also made in Italy.  Yum.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BarbieGibson said:


> Wow,you guys are great! Thank you so much! I guess it's kinda rare,I can't find on even in another color anywhere online.Is it considered a hob,or what kind of style would you call it? I appreciate all the replies about the wallets.I think it's going to be pretty hard to find,pale pink,small and leather yet made by Coach.I'll keep searching though.Anyone who finds any even close,please pm me! I've seen the fabric ones,but would rather leather I think.Thank you again for your great assistance,I appreciate it so much,especially being homebound without  way to shop except online! Barbara


 The Coach Zebra stripe wallet or change purse would look pretty cute with the pink.


----------



## fuzzymummy

whateve said:


> You're welcome. They don't come up too often and often look very beat up. I don't know how well they rehab.
> 
> I wish people would put style numbers and measurements in the reference library. It is so frustrating when you find something you want but no way to find it.


 I have two of them and I was praying they were in good conditions because I was petrified at the idea of giving them a bath what with the pigskin lining.  They do have a tendency to scratch, so if you have really long nails you're going to mark them up.  Keeping them hydrated with Leather CPR keeps the scratches to a minimum.  And they drink it up like crazy.


----------



## fuzzymummy

biiiiigsexy said:


> Hello all! I took this photo a few years ago at my nearest mall coach store but this purse is no longer there. I've looked everywhere for this thing for my fiancée and wish I had taken down the info. Had to take a quick picture after she said she wish she had that one and without being obvious. Thank you for your help


 There's a smaller version of it at the moment on eBay.  Item number 291450508081.  The photos are poor quality so it looks kind of dingy.  It could just be the lighting, though.


----------



## jesse831

this is my most recent purchase i got it for 25 cents but i have no info about it


----------



## jesse831

Hyacinth said:


> Do you have any other photos, hopefully of the creed patch and serial number?


no the site where its being sold only post one picture and nothing about the product i have seen this bag but in tan leather but not wool


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?


I think it was probably made in 2003. The style of the plaid looks a lot like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-bag-T...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a401412

I haven't found it on the wayback. I haven't found the tote style in wool and I haven't found anything in the gray colorway.


----------



## dolali

Hello dear Coach experts,

Is there a way to tell the approximate year of this Coach Willis Burgundy Bag? i bought it on ebay a few years ago. Made in Costa Rica. Let me know what other pics I need to add. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

dolali said:


> Hello dear Coach experts,
> 
> Is there a way to tell the approximate year of this Coach Willis Burgundy Bag? i bought it on ebay a few years ago. Made in Costa Rica. Let me know what other pics I need to add. Thank you!


Your bag was made in 1999. 

This guide and the other salearea guides are really helpful. 
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


----------



## dolali

BeenBurned said:


> Your bag was made in 1999.
> 
> This guide and the other salearea guides are really helpful.
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html



Thank you so much BeenBurned for your quick response! And thank you for the link to the guide. I have other Coach 'older' bags, and it would be nice to know the year they were made.


----------



## jbennett562

Can someone tell me the name of this zip around wallet and approximate year it was out? TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?





whateve said:


> I think it was probably made in 2003. The style of the plaid looks a lot like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-bag-T...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a401412
> 
> I haven't found it on the wayback. I haven't found the tote style in wool and I haven't found anything in the gray colorway.



I haven't found anything at all with that strap design either, which worries me. Almost all the totes with the "wraparound" straps are fabric. And the Coach totes with extra-long straps like that usually have a buckle adjustment on the straps. I haven't seen that exact plaid in any of my catalogs from the early 2000s either, and I have 4 or 5 catalogs from each of those years.

There's nothing in that photo or design that says "Coach" to me. I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole without more photos.


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?





whateve said:


> I think it was probably made in 2003. The style of the plaid looks a lot like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-bag-T...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a401412
> 
> I haven't found it on the wayback. I haven't found the tote style in wool and I haven't found anything in the gray colorway.





Hyacinth said:


> I haven't found anything at all with that strap design either, which worries me. Almost all the totes with the "wraparound" straps are fabric. And the Coach totes with extra-long straps like that usually have a buckle adjustment on the straps. I haven't seen that exact plaid in any of my catalogs from the early 2000s either, and I have 4 or 5 catalogs from each of those years.
> 
> There's nothing in that photo or design that says "Coach" to me. I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole without more photos.


I don't think OP is still interested, but I found these wristlets, which might be the same fabric: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fab1e226

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Coa...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eceb5faab

They are similar in design to these, one of which has a dot on the label:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Wool-...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c521e0fab

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674726ee3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Rust-...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51558a7e

This similarly designed tote has buckles on the straps, but is probably from a different collection.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hampt...619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d31cebebb

ETA: This tote matches the herringbone wristlet above, which is the same style as the gray plaid wristlet. It is MFF from 2007 and also has buckles.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-11216...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8755c9c


----------



## BeenBurned

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?





whateve said:


> I think it was probably made in 2003. The style of the plaid looks a lot like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-bag-T...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a401412
> 
> I haven't found it on the wayback. I haven't found the tote style in wool and I haven't found anything in the gray colorway.





Hyacinth said:


> I haven't found anything at all with that strap design either, which worries me. Almost all the totes with the "wraparound" straps are fabric. And the Coach totes with extra-long straps like that usually have a buckle adjustment on the straps. I haven't seen that exact plaid in any of my catalogs from the early 2000s either, and I have 4 or 5 catalogs from each of those years.
> 
> There's nothing in that photo or design that says "Coach" to me. I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole without more photos.


The closest I can find is a different plaid and different straps. I'm with Hyacinth on this one. It's either fake or it's not Coach.

the styles are 8936 and 8937 from 2003.


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item?





BeenBurned said:


> The closest I can find is a different plaid and different straps. I'm with Hyacinth on this one. It's either fake or it's not Coach.
> 
> the styles are 8936 and 8937 from 2003.


This leather bag looks very similar in design:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-5187-...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a1dd5dec


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> I haven't found anything at all with that strap design either, which worries me. Almost all the totes with the "wraparound" straps are fabric. And the Coach totes with extra-long straps like that usually have a buckle adjustment on the straps. I haven't seen that exact plaid in any of my catalogs from the early 2000s either, and I have 4 or 5 catalogs from each of those years.
> 
> There's nothing in that photo or design that says "Coach" to me. I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole without more photos.





whateve said:


> I don't think OP is still interested, but I found these wristlets, which might be the same fabric: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fab1e226
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Coa...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eceb5faab
> 
> They are similar in design to these, one of which has a dot on the label:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Wool-...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c521e0fab
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wrist...003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674726ee3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Rust-...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51558a7e
> 
> This similarly designed tote has buckles on the straps, but is probably from a different collection.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hampt...619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d31cebebb
> 
> ETA: This tote matches the herringbone wristlet above, which is the same style as the gray plaid wristlet. It is MFF from 2007 and also has buckles.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-11216...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8755c9c





BeenBurned said:


> The closest I can find is a different plaid and different straps. I'm with Hyacinth on this one. It's either fake or it's not Coach.
> 
> the styles are 8936 and 8937 from 2003.



It might _possibly_ be a piece that matched the gray plaid wristlet. I've seen the other wool items before but except for the wristlets Whateve posted, I haven't seen_ that_ one. It could be MFF which would explain why it's not archived anywhere and the similar design of the all-leather bag #5187 seems to confirm it being an outlet style. But I'd still insisit on seeing a creed and serial number before even thinking of buying it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Look what I found! I found the image in a google image search and found the listing from which it came but unfortunately, the pictures aren't showing.







http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...bpQVcAWhbGCBJeggJAK&tbm=isch&ved=0CGoQMyhDMEM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Grey-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Look what I found! I found the image in a google image search and found the listing from which it came but unfortunately, the pictures aren't showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...bpQVcAWhbGCBJeggJAK&tbm=isch&ved=0CGoQMyhDMEM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Grey-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



And the listing does say "purchased at Coach Factory Store" so that explains why the design details like the straps are so basic.


----------



## MNPurser

I have one just like it and purchased WAY back when as just that a palm pilot case.  I've found other uses for it now.     It is a handy little case.


----------



## madmorgan

I'm just wondering does Coach have any leather bags with polka dot lining? What styles would it be?


----------



## whateve

madmorgan said:


> I'm just wondering does Coach have any leather bags with polka dot lining? What styles would it be?


Yes. Some of the Peytons from 2009, like this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Peyto...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a69195e4
and this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Peyto...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fbd5eac4


----------



## whateve

What is this? I can't find it in my Sheridan files.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12165012927...8&exe=12293&ext=30596&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## missemily

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181740570546?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
NMA anyone have any info on this bag? Thanks!!!


----------



## whateve

missemily said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181740570546?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> NMA anyone have any info on this bag? Thanks!!!


There was a style that looked like this at the outlets a couple of years ago, but this looks like it has the newer style creed. Maybe they reintroduced the style. You could message the seller to ask for the style name and number on the price tag, and the whole serial number on the tag inside the pocket, which would tell us when it was made.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? I can't find it in my Sheridan files.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12165012927...8&exe=12293&ext=30596&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext



It's not in mine either, or my catalogs. But there are a few style numbers still unaccounted for.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's not in mine either, or my catalogs. But there are a few style numbers still unaccounted for.


ooh, another mystery! Thank you!


----------



## Kmiller_41

I was wondering if anyone could give me any info in this wallet? I was told it's super limited and was only released to about 5 stores. I can't find any info on it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
TIA!


----------



## whateve

I'd like style numbers and approximate dates of production and if they were exclusives somewhere, if you know it. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Kmiller_41 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me any info in this wallet? I was told it's super limited and was only released to about 5 stores. I can't find any info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005542


It appears to be real python, which is why it is super limited. I don't know what other information you want.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'd like style numbers and approximate dates of production and if they were exclusives somewhere, if you know it. Thanks!


The sun charm is 92906. If the date of this post is the approximate time when the charm was introduced, it was around May 2011. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=18846688&postcount=239


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I'd like style numbers and approximate dates of production and if they were exclusives somewhere, if you know it. Thanks!



The Leather Sun Charm was 92906 and AFAIK was pretty widely available. I think it's from Spring & Summer 2011.

The Legacy Stripe Butterfly is something that I've been looking for since the first time I saw it and have _never_ been able to find one, so it may have been one of those @!&?#!!! Japan exclusives. Style number 93143, maybe Spring 2012.

The Leather Mukluks Charm is from Fall/Winter 2012, style 62737. Again, I don't know how limited it was but I don't remember seeing them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The sun charm is 92906. If the date of this post is the approximate time when the charm was introduced, it was around May 2011.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=18846688&postcount=239


Thank you!


Hyacinth said:


> The Leather Sun Charm was 92906 and AFAIK was pretty widely available. I think it's from Spring & Summer 2011.
> 
> The Legacy Stripe Butterfly is something that I've been looking for since the first time I saw it and have _never_ been able to find one, so it may have been one of those @!&?#!!! Japan exclusives. Style number 93143, maybe Spring 2012.
> 
> The Leather Mukluks Charm is from Fall/Winter 2012, style 62737. Again, I don't know how limited it was but I don't remember seeing them.


Thank you! I didn't know you collected. I didn't see the butterfly when it was listed, I just came across it when I was curious to see what I missed out on.

Maybe I saw the mukluks and just forgot. I have the 2011 ice skates and probably thought I didn't need two similar fobs. That was before I went fob crazy!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I didn't know you collected. I didn't see the butterfly when it was listed, I just came across it when I was curious to see what I missed out on.
> 
> Maybe I saw the mukluks and just forgot. I have the 2011 ice skates and probably thought I didn't need two similar fobs. That was before I went fob crazy!



I was a HUGE keychain collector until Coach stopped making them "interesting" and switched to "boring" instead. The last year or two I haven't even bothered saving photos of all the styles off the websites, but still have a pretty good photo record from about 2 years ago and going straight back to the Dark Ages.

At last count I had somewhere between 120 and 140. There are still a few that I'd sell my soul for (and boy, did the last recession ever hit THAT particular property hard!) and the Legacy Butterfly is one of them. Me be Serious Butterfly Junkie.


----------



## Doglover1112

It's the mini Borough 28163 in black


----------



## Caspin22

Oh Coach expert ladies....!    What does the IR in front of the style number mean on this tag?  I thought it signified reversible but apparently this bag isn't reversible. We don't have a creed pic yet but trying to get one. I'll post in the authenticate forum once I get more info...I'm asking for a friend who isn't a member. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Canderson22 said:


> Oh Coach expert ladies....!    What does the IR in front of the style number mean on this tag?  I thought it signified reversible but apparently this bag isn't reversible. We don't have a creed pic yet but trying to get one. I'll post in the authenticate forum once I get more info...I'm asking for a friend who isn't a member.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3012672


Since Coach hasn't ever been transparent in disclosing why it does what it does, most of the information we have is based on hypothesis and educated opinions. 

My thought is that bags with the "IR" tags and/or creeds were bags that may have been either made for or sent to the outlets prior to "F" style numbers and/or bullets.

There are quite a few 5XXX styles with IR stamped in the serial number.

This one also has a bullet:


----------



## Hyacinth

Canderson22 said:


> Oh Coach expert ladies....!    What does the IR in front of the style number mean on this tag?  I thought it signified reversible but apparently this bag isn't reversible. We don't have a creed pic yet but trying to get one. I'll post in the authenticate forum once I get more info...I'm asking for a friend who isn't a member.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3012672



It could also mean Irregular, although none of the bags we've seen stamped that way have any obvious irregularities.


----------



## Caspin22

BeenBurned said:


> Since Coach hasn't ever been transparent in disclosing why it does what it does, most of the information we have is based on hypothesis and educated opinions.
> 
> My thought is that bags with the "IR" tags and/or creeds were bags that may have been either made for or sent to the outlets prior to "F" style numbers and/or bullets.
> 
> There are quite a few 5XXX styles with IR stamped in the serial number.
> 
> This one also has a bullet:




Interesting!!  Apparently this bag does not have the IR stamped on the creed. Hard to see in this photo but my friend confirmed its not there.  So it's only on the tag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Canderson22 said:


> Interesting!!  Apparently this bag does not have the IR stamped on the creed. Hard to see in this photo but my friend confirmed its not there.  So it's only on the tag.
> 
> View attachment 3012689



I wish the creed photo was a bit clearer or closer.

All the other IR bags have had it stamped into the creeds (we've never seen any with the original price tags AFAIK), have been almost if not all from the Hamptons Weekend line from the mid-2000s, and going by the ones posted today seem to be mostly from the U plant.

The one you're asking about seems to be a remake of an early 2000s style but made in 2010, and with a 06348 style number. It's very possible that was one of the "Coach Classics" on the website and that not many of them were made, or in this case, remade.

I'm not sure why the IR code is on the tag unless it was stamped like that at the outlet, and the tag itself isn't the "full-feature" retail tag, it's missing the style name.

ETA - the serial number stamping is odd too, it's not the standard stamp from the # 71 plant in 2010. It looks more like the second one BB posted in post 9870, with a widely spaced prefix and a squeezed-together style number. This is as readable a copy as I can make:

If that's going to be posted in the Authenticate thread we're going to need a much better creed photo. I wouldn't mind seeing one posted here either.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Does anyone happen to know the name of this little MFF bag? Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Does anyone happen to know the name of this little MFF bag? Thank you!



I searched for a few hours, and a few eBay listings call this is a Soho Tartan Plaid Top Handle Pouch F44160.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> The sun charm is 92906. If the date of this post is the approximate time when the charm was introduced, it was around May 2011.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=18846688&postcount=239


 I have a sun charm that I bought in store.  I'll have to dig though mine but I could swear mine doesn't have any rhinestones on it.  Did they come both ways?


----------



## Hyacinth

fuzzymummy said:


> I have a sun charm that I bought in store.  I'll have to dig though mine but I could swear mine doesn't have any rhinestones on it.  Did they come both ways?



I don't remember seeing the same charm without the rhinestones but Coach sometimes remade them just for the outlets without a bit of the bling that had been on the full-price pieces. If you bought it in a Coach store it shouldn't be a problem, but I'd love to see a photo especially if you still have the price tag with the style number.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> I have a sun charm that I bought in store.  I'll have to dig though mine but I could swear mine doesn't have any rhinestones on it.  Did they come both ways?





Hyacinth said:


> I don't remember seeing the same charm without the rhinestones but Coach sometimes remade them just for the outlets without a bit of the bling that had been on the full-price pieces. If you bought it in a Coach store it shouldn't be a problem, but I'd love to see a photo especially if you still have the price tag with the style number.


The outlet style is a keychain and doesn't have the stones. It's style 64296:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/471541023462127771/


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> The outlet style is a keychain and doesn't have the stones. It's style 64296:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/471541023462127771/
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/da/41/d3/da41d32c6c0654f735215c2c74c52a89.jpg


 That's mine!  Thanks.  Now I don't have to dig through my bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The outlet style is a keychain and doesn't have the stones. It's style 64296:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/471541023462127771/



Thanks, BB!


----------



## whateve

What is the number of the brass duffle sac keyfob? Something like 710x?
Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...N5tqMX3KcgYip2SneZkUI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is the number of the brass duffle sac keyfob? Something like 710x?
> Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...N5tqMX3KcgYip2SneZkUI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's 172G

Here's all four:
170g - Station Bag brass-plated Keyfob Holiday 1995
171g - Daypack kf
172g - Duffle Sac kf
173g - Waverly Bag kf


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's 172G
> 
> Here's all four:
> 170g - Station Bag brass-plated Keyfob Holiday 1995
> 171g - Daypack kf
> 172g - Duffle Sac kf
> 173g - Waverly Bag kf


Thank you! I had the wrong numbers for the others in my files!

ETA: I think I got the wrong numbers from the Reference Library.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! I had the wrong numbers for the others in my files!
> 
> ETA: I think I got the wrong numbers from the Reference Library.



These are the ones in the Holiday 1995 catalog, so the photo caption in the Reference Library is wrong unless Coach changed the numbers along the way.

*ETA - apparently they DID *- here's a pic from the Fall 1996 book just a year later, the Station Bag should have been # 1700, and the Duffle Sac and Daypack numbers have actually been changed - sorry about that! 

(Unfortunately the scanned 1995 catalog doesnt include the page with the original numbers, so there's no way I can prove that I'm NOT going either crazy or blind...) See "coach, inconsistency, most consistent thing".


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> These are the ones in the Holiday 1995 catalog, so the photo caption in the Reference Library is wrong unless Coach changed the numbers along the way.
> 
> *ETA - apparently they DID *- here's a pic from the Fall 1996 book just a year later, the Station Bag should have been # 1700, and the Duffle Sac and Daypack numbers have actually been changed - sorry about that!
> 
> (Unfortunately the scanned 1995 catalog doesnt include the page with the original numbers, so there's no way I can prove that I'm NOT going either crazy or blind...) See "coach, inconsistency, most consistent thing".


Wow, that is confusing! I wonder if only the Holiday ones came with the gift box, and they changed the numbers when they started selling them without the box. Like "G" stands for gift.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Wow, that is confusing! I wonder if only the Holiday ones came with the gift box, and they changed the numbers when they started selling them without the box. Like "G" stands for gift.



Dillard's does something like that with keychains that come with gift boxes, the numbers of the ones I've bought have a "b" after the style number.

Just something else to confuse us, I guess.


----------



## LVk8

Hey there Coach experts!  I rescued & cleaned up this little red crossbody.  There was a giant stain on the back but a little bit of elbow grease cleaned her right up.  It had a tiny Coach booklet zipped up on the inside with the story about the brand & how to care/clean for the leather dated 1992 so I'd guess it's from that year.  Does anyone know what she is called?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> These are the ones in the Holiday 1995 catalog, so the photo caption in the Reference Library is wrong unless Coach changed the numbers along the way.
> 
> *ETA - apparently they DID *- here's a pic from the Fall 1996 book just a year later, the Station Bag should have been # 1700, and the Duffle Sac and Daypack numbers have actually been changed - sorry about that!
> 
> (Unfortunately the scanned 1995 catalog doesnt include the page with the original numbers, so there's no way I can prove that I'm NOT going either crazy or blind...) See "coach, inconsistency, most consistent thing".


They did it with other keychains too. 

As shown on the pictures, one was 123G and the other is 7200. As far as I can tell, the fobs are identical.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> They did it with other keychains too.
> 
> As shown on the pictures, one was 123G and the other is 7200. As far as I can tell, the fobs are identical.



Interesting - thanks for the photos! They must have been trying to eliminate those oddball style numbers that ended in letters.


----------



## Hyacinth

LVk8 said:


> Hey there Coach experts!  I rescued & cleaned up this little red crossbody.  There was a giant stain on the back but a little bit of elbow grease cleaned her right up.  It had a tiny Coach booklet zipped up on the inside with the story about the brand & how to care/clean for the leather dated 1992 so I'd guess it's from that year.  Does anyone know what she is called?
> 
> View attachment 3015782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015784



You didn't give any measurements but it looks like it could be a Post Pouch, style number 9906 made in 1992 or 1993. It looks a bit rounder in Coach's picture but theirs has been stuffed and yours hasn't.


----------



## LVk8

I think that's exactly it!  I will measure later on when I'm home from work to be sure.  Thank you so much Hyacinth [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## snowkitten0

Hello girls! 

I'm really new here. But did anyone heard about the c.o.a.c.h collection before?
I tried searching online but not much information came out. Hope I can hear from you girls soon!


----------



## kidashtuck

snowkitten0 said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I'm really new here. But did anyone heard about the c.o.a.c.h collection before?
> I tried searching online but not much information came out. Hope I can hear from you girls soon!



It went to the outlet really quickly. I picked up the neon pink taxi tote for really cheap from Lord & Taylor. I think Bloomies still has the taxi tote in the neon green. 

My outlet is out of it now. But I see tons of it on EBay. Know the quality isn't so great which is why I think it moved through the process so quickly.


----------



## snowkitten0

kidashtuck said:


> It went to the outlet really quickly. I picked up the neon pink taxi tote for really cheap from Lord & Taylor. I think Bloomies still has the taxi tote in the neon green.
> 
> My outlet is out of it now. But I see tons of it on EBay. Know the quality isn't so great which is why I think it moved through the process so quickly.



Thanks for answering my question! That helps a lot! May i know in which ways are the quality not as great as the other collections? Actually im looking to invest in a piece after all its my first year getting my official job after graduation.


----------



## kidashtuck

snowkitten0 said:


> Thanks for answering my question! That helps a lot! May i know in which ways are the quality not as great as the other collections? Actually im looking to invest in a piece after all its my first year getting my official job after graduation.



The neon color is spray paint or something. It's flaking off the bag. I read reviews of it doing it to others too.


----------



## whateve

snowkitten0 said:


> Thanks for answering my question! That helps a lot! May i know in which ways are the quality not as great as the other collections? Actually im looking to invest in a piece after all its my first year getting my official job after graduation.


The leather is cross-grain, which feels and looks cheap, IMO.


----------



## snowkitten0

kidashtuck said:


> The neon color is spray paint or something. It's flaking off the bag. I read reviews of it doing it to others too.


Oh dear! That sounds really bad! Now I understand why it went to the outlet quickly. So the collection was moved to the outlet or just a few pieces from the line?


----------



## snowkitten0

whateve said:


> The leather is cross-grain, which feels and looks cheap, IMO.


Haha personally I like embossed leather, easy to care for. Anyway, is there any alternative to this collection cos I really liked their large tote.


----------



## kidashtuck

snowkitten0 said:


> Haha personally I like embossed leather, easy to care for. Anyway, is there any alternative to this collection cos I really liked their large tote.



Are you talking about the saddle brown tote with the neon interior?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261904650561&alt=web


----------



## snowkitten0

kidashtuck said:


> Are you talking about the saddle brown tote with the neon interior?



Yeah! Haha that's cool! U got what I meant lol. I don't frequently see them in the large size around.


----------



## kidashtuck

snowkitten0 said:


> Yeah! Haha that's cool! U got what I meant lol. I don't frequently see them in the large size around.



I love this bag. I am thinking about getting it. I like the neon green interior more than the pink though!

Buy it!


----------



## snowkitten0

Hahaha great taste! I think I like the neon green one better too! But my side doesn't have an outlet store so I'll have to travel out to get them


----------



## indefinite

Can you guys authenticate this Coach


----------



## whateve

indefinite said:


> Can you guys authenticate this Coach


We have a thread for authentication here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html
Read the first post to see what pictures we need.


----------



## indefinite

It's closed


----------



## fuzzymummy

indefinite said:


> It's closed


 There's a lot of activity on the Authenticate thread so they get closed down to start a new one.  If you go to the last page of the closed thread you'll see a link to the new thread.  It might be one or two up from the end because sometimes people still post without realizing a new thread has been started.  If you find that thread closed, go to the last page again until you get the active thread.


----------



## cats_meow

Hello, 

I dug these out of my closet - some of my first Coach items! I cannot remember what they are called. Any ideas?


----------



## Hyacinth

cats_meow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dug these out of my closet - some of my first Coach items! I cannot remember what they are called. Any ideas?



Please post photos of the creed and serial number when you need identification or authentication.


----------



## BeenBurned

cats_meow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dug these out of my closet - some of my first Coach items! I cannot remember what they are called. Any ideas?


The second item might be a passport holder. 

The first looks like some type of hamptons hobo but authenticity can't be confirmed without more pictures including a creed pic.


----------



## cats_meow

what do you mean by creed?


----------



## BeenBurned

cats_meow said:


> what do you mean by creed?


The creed is the leather patch inside the bag that states, "this is a Coach bag....." with the serial number.


----------



## mavci

Can you please authenticate my Coach bag. Measurements approx 14'' wide, 8'' high, strap 21''. Thank you .


----------



## whateve

mavci said:


> Can you please authenticate my Coach bag. Measurements approx 14'' wide, 8'' high, strap 21''. Thank you .


It's an authentic Soho Flap made for factory in 2009. 

This thread is just to get product names and numbers, not authentications. In the future, post your authentication request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html


----------



## menmycoachbags

Need help identifying this coach bag!!! I found the creed number here on your site from quite a few years back and it is the only source of information I can find it just gives me a title For the bag and yet I can't find it anywhere else can you help me? The creed numbers are K339277 
It's a beautiful cream off-white suede with the front pocket and to turn locks with red patent leather the creed has an X on it all attach some pictures. Please help me ID this coach bag please and thank you.  Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## menmycoachbags

Sorry I didn't know how to put more than one picture in there here's one of the creed


----------



## Hyacinth

menmycoachbags said:


> Need help identifying this coach bag!!! I found the creed number here on your site from quite a few years back and it is the only source of information I can find it just gives me a title For the bag and yet I can't find it anywhere else can you help me? The creed numbers are K33&#8211;9277
> It's a beautiful cream off-white suede with the front pocket and to turn locks with red patent leather the creed has an X on it all attach some pictures. Please help me ID this coach bag please and thank you.  Thanks in advance for your help



The X stamped on the creed means it was sent to a final reseller like TJ Maxx or Marshalls. I can't find a name for that exact bag but it's from the same line as the style 9285 smooth leather version shown in the website picture below. They apparently had both leather and suede versions and probably a few different sizes, some with fixed and some with adjustable strap handles. "Suede Turnlock Satchel" sounds right and from there it's just a matter of working out the size designation.


----------



## menmycoachbags

Hyacinth is there a place I could send somebody to look up some stuff? She's having issues with the wristlet that I have up for sale it has the made in China little tab inside on the dot on it because it was made for factory and she's insisting she's never ever seen coach made in China I'm trying to email her information and I'm just not really getting anywhere.


----------



## menmycoachbags

cats_meow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dug these out of my closet - some of my first Coach items! I cannot remember what they are called. Any ideas?



I have that Hobo! It's a Hampton weekend sateen purse... The creed is a small brown suede patch in this bag


----------



## menmycoachbags

Hyacinth said:


> The X stamped on the creed means it was sent to a final reseller like TJ Maxx or Marshalls. I can't find a name for that exact bag but it's from the same line as the style 9285 smooth leather version shown in the website picture below. They apparently had both leather and suede versions and probably a few different sizes, some with fixed and some with adjustable strap handles. "Suede Turnlock Satchel" sounds right and from there it's just a matter of working out the size designation.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

menmycoachbags said:


> Hyacinth is there a place I could send somebody to look up some stuff? She's having issues with the wristlet that I have up for sale it has the made in China little tab inside on the dot on it because it was made for factory and she's insisting she's never ever seen coach made in China I'm trying to email her information and I'm just not really getting anywhere.


If someone wants to come post pictures for authentication, refer them here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html#post27792584

This person should know that not only has Coach been made in China, but it's been made in Mexico, Dominican Republic, Costa Rica, Italy, Hungary, Turkey, Viet Nam, and several other countries. 

Something else she should know is that many fakes indicate that they're made in the United States when they were not.

ETA: A buyer who insists that certain things are fact when they aren't and if you can't get through to that person, it's not a buyer you should do business with. I'd add that person's ID to my BBL and never look back!


----------



## Hyacinth

menmycoachbags said:


> Hyacinth is there a place I could send somebody to look up some stuff? She's having issues with the wristlet that I have up for sale it has the made in China little tab inside on the dot on it because it was made for factory and she's insisting she's never ever seen coach made in China I'm trying to email her information and I'm just not really getting anywhere.



Send her the link to the Salearea Guides posted at Ebay. Saleara is one of Ebay's largest and most experienced sellers of classic and vintage Coaches, and I did the research and writing for the six Coach guides so I can guarantee they're accurate. Several of them list all the countries where Coach has been made, like the one on Authenticity Guide myths.
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

Coach started making travel and business items in China as early as the middle 1990s and switched production of handbags and accessories over to China almost completely in 2000.

And I don't understand why your buyer doesn't just look through Ebay - except for some newer styles made in Vietnam, India, Philippines and Myanmar, almost every single bag including all the Signature, fabric, and patterned styles made in the last 15 years and most of the leather styles made after 2005 have been made in China and will say so right on the creeds. All she has to do is look at a few of the tens of thousands of Coach items listed on Ebay.


----------



## nicolebjohnston

Hi.  I think I just bought my first authentic Coach purse.  I think it's an Ashley satchel.  Can someone tell me for sure?  The code is f18437 - it's used so I washed it and the creed swelled a little so it's hard to read.  Thanks!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

nicolebjohnston said:


> Hi.  I think I just bought my first authentic Coach purse.  I think it's an Ashley satchel.  Can someone tell me for sure?  The code is f18437 - it's used so I washed it and the creed swelled a little so it's hard to read.  Thanks!


It's an Ashley that was made for factory.


----------



## nicolebjohnston

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It's an Ashley that was made for factory.



Thanks!  Do you have an idea what the color name is?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

nicolebjohnston said:


> Thanks!  Do you have an idea what the color name is?



I had to do a little Googling, so this information might not be exactly correct. According to what I found the colors are khaki/brown.


----------



## nicolebjohnston

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I had to do a little Googling, so this information might not be exactly correct. According to what I found the colors are khaki/brown.



Thanks!


----------



## Cona140

Hello!  I am new to this blog.  Can you please give me your review on this coach bag?  Coach mini prince satchel in pink ruby crossgrain.


----------



## indefinite

Authenticate this Coach please


----------



## Hyacinth

indefinite said:


> Authenticate this Coach please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034097
> View attachment 3034098
> View attachment 3034101



For future reference, you're _not _in the Authentication thread. That one is located in the Coach SHOPPING forum, and Post number One in the Authenticate This Coach thread explains what information we need to give an authentication.

We'll also need a better and clearer photo of the serial number, it's not readable in your photo. From what little I can see of it there may be a problem. We especially need any links where this may be posted or listed for sale, if you're thinking of buying it, which I wouldn't recommend.

I'd also like to see a clear readable close-up of the "male" part of the magnetic snap on the back of the flap shown in your last photo.


----------



## indefinite

Ok, I'm sorry I didn't know that I was asking in the wrong form


----------



## indefinite

Can someone authenticate this Coach bag I found at a thrift store
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 the serial number is I4T-4140


----------



## indefinite

Is the authentication thread?


----------



## BeenBurned

indefinite said:


> Authenticate this Coach please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034097
> View attachment 3034098
> View attachment 3034101





Hyacinth said:


> For future reference, you're _not _in the Authentication thread. That one is located in the Coach SHOPPING forum, and Post number One in the Authenticate This Coach thread explains what information we need to give an authentication.
> 
> We'll also need a better and clearer photo of the serial number, it's not readable in your photo. From what little I can see of it there may be a problem. We especially need any links where this may be posted or listed for sale, if you're thinking of buying it, which I wouldn't recommend.
> 
> I'd also like to see a clear readable close-up of the "male" part of the magnetic snap on the back of the flap shown in your last photo.





indefinite said:


> Can someone authenticate this Coach bag I found at a thrift store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034281
> View attachment 3034282
> View attachment 3034283
> View attachment 3034284
> View attachment 3034285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the serial number is I4T-4140





indefinite said:


> Is the authentication thread?


This is the authentication thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html#post27792584

I'm sorry but I don't believe that bag is authentic. 

It's not the correct style for 4140.  *But please wait for Hyacinth or Whateve to confirm.*


----------



## whateve

indefinite said:


> Can someone authenticate this Coach bag I found at a thrift store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034281
> View attachment 3034282
> View attachment 3034283
> View attachment 3034284
> View attachment 3034285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the serial number is I4T-4140



I can confirm it isn't authentic. The creed number is wrong and the wording is from several years before this style was made. 







BeenBurned said:


> This is the authentication thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html#post27792584
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't believe that bag is authentic.
> 
> It's not the correct style for 4140.  *But please wait for Hyacinth or Whateve to confirm.*


----------



## Hyacinth

indefinite said:


> Is the authentication thread?



There's nothing right about it, from the hardware (the magnetic snap) to invalid production codes in the serial number and a style that's years too recent for the creed and serial number. 

Wherever you bought it, take it back and insist on a full refund, selling fakes is against US Federal Law. If you need an exact list of everything wrong with it, please ask.

And No, this still isn't the Authentication thread. As I said in my previous post, Coach SHOPPING forum.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html


----------



## indefinite

Thank you.


----------



## cait_rose

Hello all,

I was wondering if you could help me ID this wristlet? I'm still a newbie so I hope my format isn't too dreadful.


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the name of the style of this bag? The pictures are borrowed from an ebay listing but the bag is the style I'm trying to identify a name for. 

Thanks in advance. 

My measurements are 11.5" wide x 8" high x 4" deep. 

Both front and back are identical with pockets on both:


----------



## Zealous

.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the style of this bag? The pictures are borrowed from an ebay listing but the bag is the style I'm trying to identify a name for.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> My measurements are 11.5" wide x 8" high x 4" deep.
> 
> Both front and back are identical with pockets on both:





Zealous said:


> .



Thanks. I googled that name and some images of that style came up. One listing describes it as style 6820. 

Do you (or anyone else) know if that's the correct style number?


----------



## Zealous

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I googled that name and some images of that style came up. One listing describes it as style 6820.
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) know if that's the correct style number?




I wasn't sure if it's okay I posted. I did find this: 


Hyacinth said:


> It's genuine, Swagger Spectator from about 1990, style number 6820


----------



## BeenBurned

Zealous said:


> I wasn't sure if it's okay I posted. I did find this:


Thanks. That's it! Style 6820.


----------



## ozmodiar

cait_rose said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me ID this wristlet? I'm still a newbie so I hope my format isn't too dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035462
> View attachment 3035463




This is a Cricket Wristlet.


----------



## Zealous

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. That's it! Style 6820.




 You're welcome! I'm happy I could contribute.


----------



## cait_rose

ozmodiar said:


> This is a Cricket Wristlet.




Thank you for your help!


----------



## StarBrown

Hello!

I bought these two bags many years ago (about 10 and 8 years ago) at the outlet in Smithfield, NC and have no idea the style name or code.  The pink one's serial is G04J-1409 and the gold one doesn't have one. I was told the pink was a "test bag" that Coach made, but decided not to produce.  That doesn't sound quite right, but I don't think the bag was ever sold FP.  Anyone have any info?  TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

StarBrown said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought these two bags many years ago (about 10 and 8 years ago) at the outlet in Smithfield, NC and have no idea the style name or code.  The pink one's serial is G04J-1409 and the gold one doesn't have one. I was told the pink was a "test bag" that Coach made, but decided not to produce.  That doesn't sound quite right, but I don't think the bag was ever sold FP.  Anyone have any info?  TIA!



The gold one MIGHT be a Madison Flap from around 2006-07 but I only have numbers for the Scarf Print and Legacy Stripe versions.

Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number of the pink one. It might be a pilot bag and those were usually marked with either a "P" or an outlet mark. I've seen that style before and it was called a Hamptons Tweed Mini but I don't know Coach's official name for either one.

Always post creed photos when asking for an ID or authentication. Measurements also would help


----------



## StarBrown

Hyacinth said:


> The gold one MIGHT be a Madison Flap from around 2006-07 but I only have numbers for the Scarf Print and Legacy Stripe versions.
> 
> Please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number of the pink one. It might be a pilot bag and those were usually marked with either a "P" or an outlet mark. I've seen that style before and it was called a Hamptons Tweed Mini but I don't know Coach's official name for either one.
> 
> Always post creed photos when asking for an ID or authentication. Measurements also would help



Thanks Hyacinth! That's exactly what it is. I couldn't remember for the life of me. I think at the time it they were calling all these bags Anniversary Legacy Stripe or something.  (And don't you just love the way Coach uses "Madison" to name any and everything) 

My photo skills aren't the best, but here's the creed for the pink.


----------



## Hyacinth

StarBrown said:


> Thanks Hyacinth! That's exactly what it is. I couldn't remember for the life of me. I think at the time it they were calling all these bags Anniversary Legacy Stripe or something.  (And don't you just love the way Coach uses "Madison" to name any and everything)
> 
> My photo skills aren't the best, but here's the creed for the pink.



The pink satchel matches the other pictures in my files including the outlet mark, so I'm sure it's genuine. The design was used on other bags during the same time so a wool version isn't too strange. 

And yes, "Madison" probably holds the record for the number of times Coach has used it, and usually on completely unrelated styles. "Hamptons" is another one that was slapped on probably a hundred different style numbers just in handbags.


----------



## hipchick66

Anyone know the name of this one?  Got a great deal on it, pre-owned.  Cleaned it up a bit, and it's lovely!  Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

hipchick66 said:


> Anyone know the name of this one?  Got a great deal on it, pre-owned.  Cleaned it up a bit, and it's lovely!  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059454
> View attachment 3059455
> View attachment 3059456


We need to see the creed in order to identify.


----------



## hipchick66

whateve said:


> We need to see the creed in order to identify.




Sorry, I didn't realize that.  Here it is, and thanks!


----------



## whateve

hipchick66 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that.  Here it is, and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059522


Thank you. It's what I suspected. The style was called Leather Sarah. It was made for factory.


----------



## hipchick66

whateve said:


> Thank you. It's what I suspected. The style was called Leather Sarah. It was made for factory.




Again, thank you so much!  I feel silly not realizing I could look it up by creed number. Duh!


----------



## Purseasaurus

Hi folks, I am new here, so if I mess up protocol, please teach me how I am supposed to do things.  Thanks.  

I am wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this wristlet??

There is no creed or anything.  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Purseasaurus said:


> Hi folks, I am new here, so if I mess up protocol, please teach me how I am supposed to do things.  Thanks.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this wristlet??
> 
> There is no creed or anything.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I believe it's style 40633, Chelsea laced leather wristlet


----------



## Purseasaurus

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's style 40633, Chelsea laced leather wristlet


Thank yo so much!  That was fast!    I really appreciate your help.


----------



## ValentinasVault

I know you need more than the one picture I'm providing to authenticate bags, however, I only have this picture, as it's not mine.  All I really want to know is if Coach ever actually made this style bag in this fabric.  I have searched high and low and can only find it on foreign websites. The style number is F13770.
https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/906172af9d55537adeb1153519eb3b5c/medium.jpg


----------



## whateve

ValentinasVault said:


> I know you need more than the one picture I'm providing to authenticate bags, however, I only have this picture, as it's not mine.  All I really want to know is if Coach ever actually made this style bag in this fabric.  I have searched high and low and can only find it on foreign websites. The style number is F13770.
> https://d38eepresuu519.cloudfront.net/906172af9d55537adeb1153519eb3b5c/medium.jpg


I think there is a good chance they did. I remember seeing bags with that fabric in 2010 at the outlet. The F at the front of the style number indicates it was made for factory stores. I can't remember if they had that specific style at the time. 

There was a black one in the same style and fabric on ebay but it doesn't have the pictures I need to tell if it was authentic. According to the seller, the black color was produced in limited quantities.


----------



## ValentinasVault

whateve said:


> I think there is a good chance they did. I remember seeing bags with that fabric in 2010 at the outlet. The F at the front of the style number indicates it was made for factory stores. I can't remember if they had that specific style at the time.
> 
> There was a black one in the same style and fabric on ebay but it doesn't have the pictures I need to tell if it was authentic. According to the seller, the black color was produced in limited quantities.


Ok, that's great. As long as there is a chance it's authentic, then I"ll leave it alone. Darn, though, lol, I passed one up myself because I couldn't be certain.  Thanks so much.


----------



## hitt

Hello everyone,

This may be a silly question to ask but is there a specific name to this *Skinny ID wallet*? 
Does anyone know when it was produced? Any information would be appreciated!

Oh, and there is a tiny split keyring at the end...is there supposed to be a proper big keyring in it and it just got lost? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

hitt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This may be a silly question to ask but is there a specific name to this *Skinny ID wallet*?
> Does anyone know when it was produced? Any information would be appreciated!
> 
> Oh, and there is a tiny split keyring at the end...is there supposed to be a proper big keyring in it and it just got lost?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


It could be style 1512, embossed leather mini skinny but Coach has made similar styles over the years so it might be another style number. I'm guessing it 8-10 years old based on the logo and lining.

It appears to be missing the 1.25" keyring that would have been attached to the end of the chain. The keyring would have been stored inside the zippered coin purse.


----------



## hitt

BeenBurned said:


> It could be style 1512, embossed leather mini skinny but Coach has made similar styles over the years so it might be another style number. I'm guessing it 8-10 years old based on the logo and lining.
> 
> It appears to be missing the 1.25" keyring that would have been attached to the end of the chain. The keyring would have been stored inside the zippered coin purse.


BeenBurned to the rescue! Thank you!


----------



## 10schick

Got a little trigger happy with this auction.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!  

Item:  Authentic Coach White w/Brown straps Leather Purse Handbag
Item#:  331599364591
Seller:  chi3327
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331599364591?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> Got a little trigger happy with this auction.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> Item:  Authentic Coach White w/Brown straps Leather Purse Handbag
> Item#:  331599364591
> Seller:  chi3327
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331599364591?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's a soho carryall from 2007.


----------



## 10schick

BeenBurned said:


> It's a soho carryall from 2007.



YAY!  Thank you!


----------



## Akim015

Hello! 

Does anyone know what this bag is? (Ignore my kitten, she's a photo-bomber) 
I found it on Craigslist last week and cannot figure out what this cute clutch is named. 

Measurements are 10" Length, 6.5" Height and 3" Width. 

There are no straps attached, and there is no place on the side for a strap to even go. 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Akim015 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is? (Ignore my kitten, she's a photo-bomber)
> I found it on Craigslist last week and cannot figure out what this cute clutch is named.
> 
> Measurements are 10" Length, 6.5" Height and 3" Width.
> 
> There are no straps attached, and there is no place on the side for a strap to even go.
> Any help is appreciated!


I don't recognize it. Someone asked about a similar bag in the Vintage thread but theirs had an eyelet on the top for clipping a strap. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690-408.html It starts with post 6119.


----------



## SLH3

Hi, I was hoping I could get proof of authenticity on this Coach bag. It is one of the small crossbody bags so it does not have the leather creed patch on the inside. Thank you!

Item: Coach Crossbody Bag
Item #: 231606782069
Seller: hambl-sara
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-/231606782069?txnId=0


----------



## BeenBurned

SLH3 said:


> Hi, I was hoping I could get proof of authenticity on this Coach bag. It is one of the small crossbody bags so it does not have the leather creed patch on the inside. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Coach Crossbody Bag
> Item #: 231606782069
> Seller: hambl-sara
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-/231606782069?txnId=0


Welcome to TPF. 

If that's your listing, you aren't supposed to authenticate your own items.

The bag looks fine although there are many different similar styles so I don't have a style number. 

For future authenticity requests, please use this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## SLH3

Ok, I'm sorry I'm not really sure how this site works yet! I was just trying to get an answer from someone else on this because even though I was almost 100% on it being real based off where I got it from, I had someone buy it and is now sending me rude messages saying I'm selling counterfeit bags and she's turning me in, etc. I've tried giving her others examples to prove that it's real but it's apparent that she doesn't know a whole lot about Coach. Her only reason for it being fake is that there is no "tag on the inside" I'm just lost on what more I should do! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for responding to my post.


----------



## BeenBurned

SLH3 said:


> Ok, I'm sorry I'm not really sure how this site works yet! I was just trying to get an answer from someone else on this because even though I was almost 100% on it being real based off where I got it from, I had someone buy it and is now sending me rude messages saying I'm selling counterfeit bags and she's turning me in, etc. I've tried giving her others examples to prove that it's real but it's apparent that she doesn't know a whole lot about Coach. Her only reason for it being fake is that there is no "tag on the inside" I'm just lost on what more I should do! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for responding to my post.


I hate it that buyers read online "authenticity guides," most of which have inaccurate, outdated and/or incomplete information. Then they allege authentic items are fake and believe that their fakes are authentic. 

Refer the buyer here or send her the link to the authentication thread where she can ask about her item herself as well as get reassurance that you sold an genuine Coach swingpack. 

And hopefully, your buyer will apologize when she realizes her error.


----------



## Brita

Please help me figure out what I have...Coach or Coach knockoff? 
The creed # is: H2S-9426


----------



## whateve

Brita said:


> Please help me figure out what I have...Coach or Coach knockoff?
> The creed # is: H2S-9426


We can't authenticate with just one picture and a number. Post your question with the pictures we require (read the first post) in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## SLH3

I would hope so, but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's a different reason why she wants to return the bag. I have given her multiple examples of why it is not fake and sent her a link of info on spotting a fake, shown her the same bag being sold brand new with Coach tags still attached, and sent her the link to your thread letting her know that she can get proof from someone else. All of this has done nothing, she just keeps ignoring everything I send her and writing me the same thing " This item I received is NOT as described and I request to return this item based on this fact. This item is NOT authentic, as you described and is a counterfit. This bag does not have usual markings or tags that coach bags have. I expect full refund or I will report to ebay that counterfeit bag was sold. this is illegal if you are not advertising such." 
So I don't know anymore what to do! I'm SO irritated and frustrated! I would never knowingly buy OR sell a fake! And ebay almost always sides with the buyer forcing you to refund them even when it's wrong. And on top of that it affects you as a seller when it's totally unfair and incorrect!


----------



## noshoepolish

SLH3 said:


> I would hope so, but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's a different reason why she wants to return the bag. I have given her multiple examples of why it is not fake and sent her a link of info on spotting a fake, shown her the same bag being sold brand new with Coach tags still attached, and sent her the link to your thread letting her know that she can get proof from someone else. All of this has done nothing, she just keeps ignoring everything I send her and writing me the same thing " This item I received is NOT as described and I request to return this item based on this fact. This item is NOT authentic, as you described and is a counterfit. This bag does not have usual markings or tags that coach bags have. I expect full refund or I will report to ebay that counterfeit bag was sold. this is illegal if you are not advertising such."
> 
> So I don't know anymore what to do! I'm SO irritated and frustrated! I would never knowingly buy OR sell a fake! And ebay almost always sides with the buyer forcing you to refund them even when it's wrong. And on top of that it affects you as a seller when it's totally unfair and incorrect!




Betting it is smaller than she thought.


----------



## BeenBurned

SLH3 said:


> I would hope so, but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's a different reason why she wants to return the bag. I have given her multiple examples of why it is not fake and sent her a link of info on spotting a fake, shown her the same bag being sold brand new with Coach tags still attached, and sent her the link to your thread letting her know that she can get proof from someone else. All of this has done nothing, she just keeps ignoring everything I send her and writing me the same thing " This item I received is NOT as described and I request to return this item based on this fact. This item is NOT authentic, as you described and is a counterfit. This bag does not have usual markings or tags that coach bags have. I expect full refund or I will report to ebay that counterfeit bag was sold. this is illegal if you are not advertising such."
> So I don't know anymore what to do! I'm SO irritated and frustrated! I would never knowingly buy OR sell a fake! And ebay almost always sides with the buyer forcing you to refund them even when it's wrong. And on top of that it affects you as a seller when it's totally unfair and incorrect!





noshoepolish said:


> Betting it is smaller than she thought.


NSP is probably right. 

These know-it-all buyers who don't want to at least try to learn about the items they question are sellers' worst nightmares. 

Please post her ID so those who sell Coach don't have to deal with nonsense from this buyer. You can post here as well as on this thread for PITA and non-paying buyers:
*E-Bay Non Paying Bidder List*


----------



## megan n

Does anyone know anything at all about this bag? Believe it was purchased in Vegas but that is all I know. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

megan n said:


> View attachment 3067094
> View attachment 3067095
> View attachment 3067097
> View attachment 3067098
> View attachment 3067100
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything at all about this bag? Believe it was purchased in Vegas but that is all I know. Thanks!



It was called a Madison Mink Framed Purse and was a Limited Edition from 2004.


----------



## Klo70924

Hello, I've spent the last few days updating my handbags spreadsheet and I have not been able to find the style number of this wallet in particular (it's quite old). I believe that it is an earlier Soho Hampton in camel leather.

Any help is appreciated!






BTW this forum has been amazing! I've been using it for my online purchases for years, just finally got around to registering. I'll be taking some pictures this weekend of my collections and adding them.


----------



## whateve

Klo70924 said:


> Hello, I've spent the last few days updating my handbags spreadsheet and I have not been able to find the style number of this wallet in particular (it's quite old). I believe that it is an earlier Soho Hampton in camel leather.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this forum has been amazing! I've been using it for my online purchases for years, just finally got around to registering. I'll be taking some pictures this weekend of my collections and adding them.


Welcome to the forum! I don't know the name of your wallet. Coach has made a lot of similar wallets. Maybe BeenBurned does, but I wanted to comment - I thought I was the only one who had a handbags spreadsheet!


----------



## Hyacinth

Klo70924 said:


> Hello, I've spent the last few days updating my handbags spreadsheet and I have not been able to find the style number of this wallet in particular (it's quite old). I believe that it is an earlier Soho Hampton in camel leather.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this forum has been amazing! I've been using it for my online purchases for years, just finally got around to registering. I'll be taking some pictures this weekend of my collections and adding them.



Sorry, all I can say is that it's a Soho style, not a Hampton. They were two different lines. The "body style" might be considered a Slim Envelope Wallet although there were a lot of design variations in that category.


----------



## megan n

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Madison Mink Framed Purse and was a Limited Edition from 2004.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Molly0

Here is a "made in Italy" Coach from days gone by. Would the creed indicate 1996 or 2006?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Here is a "made in Italy" Coach from days gone by. Would the creed indicate 1996 or 2006?



Oops!  For some reason only one pic will show up at a time . . .


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Here is a "made in Italy" Coach from days gone by. Would the creed indicate 1996 or 2006?
> Thanks for your help!





Molly0 said:


> Oops!  For some reason only one pic will show up at a time . . .


1996. 2006 would be "06." It's a Sonoma satchel natural grain. It originally came with a 49 inch adjustable strap. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## StarBrown

molly0 said:


> oops!  For some reason only one pic will show up at a time . . .



nm


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> 1996. 2006 would be "06." It's a Sonoma satchel natural grain. It originally came with a 49 inch adjustable strap. Gorgeous bag!



Thankyou whateve.  I think I'll make it a mission to try and replace the shoulder strap.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou whateve.  I think I'll make it a mission to try and replace the shoulder strap.


You're welcome! I think it will be next to impossible to find a matching strap unless you buy another satchel. Most of the other Sonomas came with attached straps. Your best bet is to get something that matches the color.


----------



## Beccabaglady

I think one of these got discussed before, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember.    It's about 9" wide & 5.5" high.  NYC bag









Thanks ladies!


----------



## whateve

Beccabaglady said:


> I think one of these got discussed before, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember.    It's about 9" wide & 5.5" high.  NYC bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I'll give you the same answer I gave before : I don't have a name or style number. I have it in my files as unknown.


----------



## Beccabaglady

whateve said:


> I'll give you the same answer I gave before : I don't have a name or style number. I have it in my files as unknown.



Thanks whateve!  I couldn't remember if it had been id'd or where it had been discussed There was a white one with a metal tag on ebay that just sold too, so the style was around for a little while.


----------



## bhalpop

I saw my dream purse this afternoon. It was tote or carryall design and was not quite royal not quite navy. Very subtle hardware and gorgeously slightly pebbled, soft leather it was a Coach but didn't look like the typical Coach design. It had a small rectangular name plate at the top opening and a gold/ leather hang tag. I have not seen any purse on the current website that really looks close. I did not get a picture because it was a Coach and they are usually not that hard to track down. Can anyone help in identifying my dream bag??


----------



## GremlinGal

I've just inherited several vintage handbags and have been able to identify all but this one. Any help is greatly appreciated. Creed number is 721-4748.


----------



## whateve

GremlinGal said:


> I've just inherited several vintage handbags and have been able to identify all but this one. Any help is greatly appreciated. Creed number is 721-4748.


We really need to see the creed and the measurements for bags with all numeric creeds, but I think I recognize that one. It is a Lightweights shoulder bag #4050. Does it match up to this ad?


----------



## greekmama1

Hi I bought this bag 6 months ago and I even sent the picture to Coach and they don't know the name of the bag. I want to sell it and I can't find my receipt and there isn't a id tag inside the bag. Can any of you ladies help me? I would greatly appreciate it [emoji307]. Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

greekmama1 said:


> Hi I bought this bag 6 months ago and I even sent the picture to Coach and they don't know the name of the bag. I want to sell it and I can't find my receipt and there isn't a id tag inside the bag. Can any of you ladies help me? I would greatly appreciate it [emoji307]. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073874
> View attachment 3073875
> View attachment 3073877


It looks like a Madison Leather North South tote 26225, but it should have a creed and a serial number. If it was made recently, it might have a creed without a number. In that case, the number should be on a strip hidden inside the zippered pocket.

In the future, post a picture of the creed and the strip if there is one.


----------



## greekmama1

greekmama1 said:


> hi i bought this bag 6 months ago and i even sent the picture to coach and they don't know the name of the bag. I want to sell it and i can't find my receipt and there isn't a id tag inside the bag. Can any of you ladies help me? I would greatly appreciate it [emoji307]. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073874
> View attachment 3073875
> View attachment 3073877






Thank you for the reply. Does this help? Should I call Coach with this number on the creed? I really appreciate your help[emoji180]


----------



## whateve

greekmama1 said:


> View attachment 3073986
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Does this help? Should I call Coach with this number on the creed? I really appreciate your help[emoji180]


You're welcome. You said there wasn't an ID tag inside the bag. The creed is the ID tag. It is the style I mentioned above: Madison Leather North South tote 26225. I don't see any reason to call Coach.


----------



## greekmama1

Thank you so very much. You have been a great help. God bless you.


----------



## Lucylee1

Hi Ladies,  
First time here,I hope I'm in the right place to post.  I received this  purse as a gift years ago & I would now like to sell it on EBay. I want to ******************.


Item: Brown Leather Drawstring Bucket Backpack Bag - K2L-9973
         H-13", W- 8", D - 6.5"
If it is real, would this bag be considered vintage & what year was it made?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lucylee1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> First time here,I hope I'm in the right place to post.  I received this  purse as a gift years ago & I would now like to sell it on EBay. I want to ******************.
> 
> 
> Item: Brown Leather Drawstring Bucket Backpack Bag - K2L-9973
> H-13", W- 8", D - 6.5"
> If it is real, would this bag be considered vintage & what year was it made?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Welcome to TPF. 

Unfortunately, your bag is fake. The serial number font is way too thick and the style number, 9973 isn't a drawstring bag. 

This is a picture of an *authentic* 9973 borrowed from an ebay listing:









In fact, it looks like K2L-9973 is a serial number that is on various styles of fakes. Here's another. Notice that the font is the same as yours but the style is a different bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4620a258af


----------



## Redefield

Hi:

I bought two bags from Goodwill. Can you please let me know if they are authentic. Thank you! 

Coach #1 - I belieive this is the Mercer Lunch Tote?


----------



## Redefield

... Bag #2 - Can you please authenticate. Thank you! 

The creed # is: IOJ - 7411. Sorry picture is not very clear.


----------



## BeenBurned

Redefield said:


> Hi:
> 
> I bought two bags from Goodwill. Can you please let me know if they are authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Coach #1 - I belieive this is the Mercer Lunch Tote?


#1 is an Ashley. 



Redefield said:


> ... Bag #2 - Can you please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> The creed # is: IOJ - 7411. Sorry picture is not very clear.


#2 is a Mercer tote.


----------



## HandbagAshley

I'm trying to find this bag. Do you know the name and style number? TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Redefield said:


> ... Bag #2 - Can you please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> The creed # is: IOJ - 7411. Sorry picture is not very clear.



*Please be sure to use the Authenticate This Coach thread under Coach Shopping for any future authentication requests.*

Read Page #1, Post #1 before posting
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## whateve

HandbagAshley said:


> I'm trying to find this bag. Do you know the name and style number? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076559


It's a Margo carryall F34607.


----------



## HandbagAshley

whateve said:


> It's a Margo carryall F34607.




Thank you!  Do you know if they're still at the outlet?


----------



## whateve

HandbagAshley said:


> Thank you!  Do you know if they're still at the outlet?


I don't know. I haven't been to my outlet in awhile but I don't recall seeing them the last time I was there. You could call. They could see if there are still any in the system. Even if you have to pay shipping for a chargesend, it might be cheaper than ebay.


----------



## Zuggy

Any info on this will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Rainney

Hello .. Please comment this item I'd like to know it's 100% or not? Thank you)


----------



## Hyacinth

Rainney said:


> Hello .. Please comment this item I'd like to know it's 100% or not? Thank you)



We have a separate thread for authentication. In the future please use it, it's in the Coach Shopping forum. Clicking on the "Important: Authenticate This..." link at the top of the Index list will take you to the link where you can select "Coach". Or just go to the Coach Shopping forum, and be sure to read Post number One in the Authenticate This Coach thread before posting your next request. Your original post was closed because it was posted in the wrong forum.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html

Your bag is a genuine Signature Market Tote from 2002


----------



## Zuggy

Does anyone have any idea the name or the style number of that kisslock crossbody I posted above?


----------



## holiday123

I have aquestion about the Coach mini margo F34605.   I bought 3 of these from the Coach outlet in Orlando ( pink crossgrain  leather, khaki pvc, dark brown/black pvc.)   I get home and the pink and khaki bags have metal feet on the bottom,  the brown/black one does not.  I then  go on ebay to compare other brown/black Margos and they all have metal feet  on the bottom.  I bought this directly  from the Coach outlet so I know authenticity isn't in question, but why would  my brown/black bag not have metal feet when all the rest do?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I have aquestion about the Coach mini margo F34605.   I bought 3 of these from the Coach outlet in Orlando ( pink crossgrain  leather, khaki pvc, dark brown/black pvc.)   I get home and the pink and khaki bags have metal feet on the bottom,  the brown/black one does not.  I then  go on ebay to compare other brown/black Margos and they all have metal feet  on the bottom.  I bought this directly  from the Coach outlet so I know authenticity isn't in question, but why would  my brown/black bag not have metal feet when all the rest do?


I'm guessing here but are you absolutely positive that the brown/black bag is the exact same style? Or perhaps it's a similar style but the SA thought all were identical.

It looks like the bag doesn't have a serial number. Check the label inside the pocket of each bag and see if one might have a different style number.

ETA: Here's a listing for the same color bag without feet. It looks like the style came with and without feet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...5-NWT-R-325-/121715612957?hash=item1c56d0dd1d
and another without feet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d358b4322


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing here but are you absolutely positive that the brown/black bag is the exact same style? Or perhaps it's a similar style but the SA thought all were identical.
> 
> It looks like the bag doesn't have a serial number. Check the label inside the pocket of each bag and see if one might have a different style number.
> 
> ETA: Here's a listing for the same color bag without feet. It looks like the style came with and without feet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...5-NWT-R-325-/121715612957?hash=item1c56d0dd1d
> and another without feet:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d358b4322[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I wonder why some have feet and some do not?  I'm on vacation right now and I know all 3 purses had the same style# on the price tags, but I am curious to see the first set of numbers before the F34605 on the white tag that's inside the pocket.  Maybe they were manufactured in different locations or months?
> I had a similar scenario last year when I bought 2 gray Sullivan hobos, one for me and one for my mom.  One hobo had an xl hangtag, chunky hardware attaching the hangtag, and coach leatherware and carriage pressed into the lower half of the bag.  The other had a small leather hangtag, a small metal hangtag, skinny hardware attaching the hangtags, and Coach embossed in silver at the top.  Upon inspecting the serial number, they were made in different months at different locations.
> I wonder why the inconsistency in quality control?  Or maybe one bag was made for sales abroad and one for sale in the USA?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I wonder why the inconsistency in quality control?


You didn't know? INCONSISTENCY is Coach's middle name!

It's been said many times, "the most consistent thing about Coach is its inconsistency."


----------



## neonbright

Well the Margot is on Coach Outlet site.

http://www.coachoutlet.com/store/default/catalogsearch/result/?q=margot&LOC=SR&event_cat_id=32015


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> You didn't know? INCONSISTENCY is Coach's middle name!
> 
> Yes, their middle name certainly isn't "Quality control"


----------



## whateve

Zuggy said:


> Any info on this will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!





Zuggy said:


> Does anyone have any idea the name or the style number of that kisslock crossbody I posted above?


Sorry, I don't have any information about it. I've never seen style numbers for any of the early Bonnie Cashins. I'm not sure they were using them at the time.


----------



## Felixo33

can you help me with this legacy bag


----------



## whateve

Felixo33 said:


> View attachment 3082750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you help me with this legacy bag


It's a Legacy Chelsea two-tone leather carryall  25805.


----------



## Felixo33

Thank you so much.


----------



## Zuggy

whateve said:


> Sorry, I don't have any information about it. I've never seen style numbers for any of the early Bonnie Cashins. I'm not sure they were using them at the time.


Thanks Whateve.  I didn't think it was an early piece though.  Am I confused or did Coach release a bunch of Bonnie Cashin inspired items a few years ago?  I specifically remember seeing a couple of multicolored wristlets with 2 zippers and I thought that they were a part of this line.

Oh well, not all that important I was asking for a friend.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## whateve

Zuggy said:


> Thanks Whateve.  I didn't think it was an early piece though.  Am I confused or did Coach release a bunch of Bonnie Cashin inspired items a few years ago?  I specifically remember seeing a couple of multicolored wristlets with 2 zippers and I thought that they were a part of this line.
> 
> Oh well, not all that important I was asking for a friend.  Thanks anyway!


This particular picture looks to me like it is from an early Coach catalog. They did make several Bonnie inspired items, such as these. The top two pictures are from 2007, the others are from 2009, I believe.


----------



## dgphoto

Does anyone know the name of this bag? The creed says k2k-8312. I find a couple of sold ones on eBay and a Google search turns up info on an old listing but none of them have a name associated. It's super soft nappa leather.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? The creed says k2k-8312. I find a couple of sold ones on eBay and a Google search turns up info on an old listing but none of them have a name associated. It's super soft nappa leather.
> View attachment 3084988


It's from late 2002. Nappa leather is fantastic. I can't find this particular style. I don't have a lot of files of bags made around then. Someone else might know.


----------



## Hyacinth

dgphoto said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? The creed says k2k-8312. I find a couple of sold ones on eBay and a Google search turns up info on an old listing but none of them have a name associated. It's super soft nappa leather.
> View attachment 3084988





whateve said:


> It's from late 2002. Nappa leather is fantastic. I can't find this particular style. I don't have a lot of files of bags made around then. Someone else might know.



I'm pretty sure it's a Girlie Nappa Hobo


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Girlie Nappa Hobo


I thought it looked like the Girlie bags.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> It's from late 2002. Nappa leather is fantastic. I can't find this particular style. I don't have a lot of files of bags made around then. Someone else might know.







Hyacinth said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Girlie Nappa Hobo







whateve said:


> I thought it looked like the Girlie bags.




Thanks, ladies! I used the Wayback website and found photos, thanks to your info. Got this for a song on 'bay and am finishing up her rehab right now. Can't wait to carry this jewel. Can't stop petting her!!


----------



## southerngal1995

Hello!  I believe I found a vintage Bonnie Cashin bag?  It is dark green in color.  Measures 12" wide by 7 1/2" tall. I found some similar but not any in this green color.  Is this a rare color?  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## southerngal1995

Another pic


----------



## whateve

southerngal1995 said:


> Hello!  I believe I found a vintage Bonnie Cashin bag?  It is dark green in color.  Measures 12" wide by 7 1/2" tall. I found some similar but not any in this green color.  Is this a rare color?  Thanks so much for your help!!


We need a creed picture. It isn't a Bonnie Cashin. It looks like it could be a Broadway satchel #9891, which was introduced in 1991, several decades after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. The forest green is somewhat rare. The backs of the handles look weird on yours. Could you get a close-up?


----------



## southerngal1995

..


----------



## southerngal1995

I'm sorry I was having problems uploading pics


----------



## southerngal1995

.


----------



## southerngal1995

..


----------



## southerngal1995

...


----------



## whateve

southerngal1995 said:


> I'm sorry I was having problems uploading pics





southerngal1995 said:


> .





southerngal1995 said:


> ..





southerngal1995 said:


> ...


Thank you for all the pictures. It looks good. It's a Broadway satchel (9891) made around 1991. The color was called forest green.


----------



## southerngal1995

Thanks so much


----------



## hitt

Any idea on the name/style of this MFF wallet? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

hitt said:


> Any idea on the name/style of this MFF wallet? Thank you in advance!


I believe it's a Chelsea accordion wallet but I don't know a style number.


----------



## Cameochi

I am wondering if anyone here knows the style number for an NYC Coach Swag.  I've looked all over the place with no luck.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StarBrown

Hello everyone!  I'm having a senior moment, please help.  What is this bag called?  For the life of me, I can't seem to remember.  [This isn't my bag.  Mine looks just like it, but in better condition ]  TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

StarBrown said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm having a senior moment, please help.  What is this bag called?  For the life of me, I can't seem to remember.  [This isn't my bag.  Mine looks just like it, but in better condition ]  TIA!



It's a Chelsea Bag, style 9894 from the early 1990s.


----------



## StarBrown

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Chelsea Bag, style 9894 from the early 1990s.



Thank you!  For some reason, I kept remembering it as a ******* Bag, but the name wasn't on my list.  Now, I know why...


----------



## Wei_Dao

Can you identify this bag for me please? 
I think it is from outlet.
thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

never mind


----------



## Caspin22

Wei_Dao said:


> Can you identify this bag for me please?
> 
> I think it is from outlet.
> 
> thank you!




It's a Peyton Saffiano Zip Top Tote. The F in front of the style number tells you it's from outlet.


----------



## Wei_Dao

Canderson22 said:


> It's a Peyton Saffiano Zip Top Tote. The F in front of the style number tells you it's from outlet.


 


Thank you!


----------



## quinna

I was wondering if this whipstitch Caroline is the saffron color that I read about in a 2012 thread? Nothing turns up with a google search for that color, and noticed a few mentions that it was an Asian exclusive?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...L8Yn2Fa3faX1ZuaHexlhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> I was wondering if this whipstitch Caroline is the saffron color that I read about in a 2012 thread? Nothing turns up with a google search for that color, and noticed a few mentions that it was an Asian exclusive?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...L8Yn2Fa3faX1ZuaHexlhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I was watching that too. never seen that color before


----------



## Ule313

I found this purse today but when I looked up the number inside I didn't get a single Google result! Does anyone here know what it is? (Sorry but I can't post more than one picture per post from my phone, so two more photos will follow.)


----------



## Ule313

Second picture


----------



## Ule313

Third. The number is No. 0246-202


----------



## Hyacinth

Ule313 said:


> Third. The number is No. 0246-202



Google is useless for identifying Coaches more than 20 years old. The Salearea Coach Guides at Ebay, especially the ones on Creeds, Serial Numbers and Authenticity Guides will explain why:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea

Please supply measurements for the bag you're asking about.  It could be a Slim Zip Bag from the Lightweight line, style 4018, made in the early 1990s. But we need measurements to be sure.


----------



## Ule313

Wow, that is super helpful! Thank you!

The dimensions:

Width: 9 inches
Height: 7.25 inches
Depth: 1.25 inches

The leather has a pinkish tinge to it, particularly on the less worn parts (although the whole thing is pretty worn).

It really is beautifully made!


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> Third. The number is No. 0246-202





Ule313 said:


> Wow, that is super helpful! Thank you!
> 
> The dimensions:
> 
> Width: 9 inches
> Height: 7.25 inches
> Depth: 1.25 inches
> 
> The leather has a pinkish tinge to it, particularly on the less worn parts (although the whole thing is pretty worn).
> 
> It really is beautifully made!


It looks like a slim zip bag #4018 from the Lightweight collection, made around 1990. The color might have been called honey.

ETA: oops, I see Hyacinth already IDed it!


----------



## Ule313

whateve said:


> It looks like a slim zip bag #4018 from the Lightweight collection, made around 1990. The color might have been called honey.
> 
> ETA: oops, I see Hyacinth already IDed it!



Thank you both! You guys certainly know your stuff.


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> Thank you both! You guys certainly know your stuff.


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Pink-Green-/161791565182?hash=item25ab875d7e
I don't recall this fob.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Pink-Green-/161791565182?hash=item25ab875d7e
> I don't recall this fob.



Neither do I, but that doesn't mean much anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Pink-Green-/161791565182?hash=item25ab875d7e
> I don't recall this fob.





Hyacinth said:


> Neither do I, but that doesn't mean much anymore.


I'm not familiar with it either although the leather hang tags seem authentic. Even if Coach made the fob, the brass lozenge wouldn't have been original to a fob with silver hardware. 

Note that *movingforbetterbalance* had 2 other very obvious fake Coach keychains removed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## quinna

So I have this lady in my possession now. I've searched high and low for a color name to no avail. I don't know why I care, it just bugs me not knowing. I went as far as checking the China Coach site on the wayback machine, but no dice.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...-Pink-Green-/161791565182?hash=item25ab875d7e
> I don't recall this fob.





Hyacinth said:


> Neither do I, but that doesn't mean much anymore.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with it either although the leather hang tags seem authentic. Even if Coach made the fob, the brass lozenge wouldn't have been original to a fob with silver hardware.
> 
> Note that *movingforbetterbalance* had 2 other very obvious fake Coach keychains removed 2 weeks ago.


Thanks! I remember when Coach came out the hangtag fobs with the 2012 Legacy line, someone on tpf made her own hangtag fob. I was wondering if maybe this was put together by the seller.


----------



## hitt

Hello lovelies. Any idea on the name, style number, and when this Gunmetal-ish wristlet was circulating in Coach stores? I found it in great shape and wondered how long ago it was from. Measurements are approximately 6 inches x 4 inches. Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

hitt said:


> Hello lovelies. Any idea on the name, style number, and when this Gunmetal-ish wristlet was circulating in Coach stores? I found it in great shape and wondered how long ago it was from. Measurements are approximately 6 inches x 4 inches. Thank you in advance!


It's a Poppy leather small wristlet. The material was called sparkle suede. It was made in early 2011.


----------



## whateve

Any information on this fob?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221852197114?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Any information on this fob?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221852197114?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yep, I own its twin! Purty, ain't it? 

Style 1737.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, I own its twin! Purty, ain't it?
> 
> Style 1737.


Thanks! I figured you probably had it! The seller took so long to respond to my offer that I was sure someone else was going to get it. It looks like it is bigger than the blue suede one (390).


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! I figured you probably had it! The seller took so long to respond to my offer that I was sure someone else was going to get it. It looks like it is bigger than the blue suede one (390).



Yep, quite a bit. I have the blue one too. 

(SIGH) They don't make keychains like they used to.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, quite a bit. I have the blue one too.
> 
> (SIGH) They don't make keychains like they used to.


I think the leather keychains are so much nicer than the nickel and enamel ones.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I think the leather keychains are so much nicer than the nickel and enamel ones.



And the critters used to be a lot cuter than they are now.

Not to mention all the keychains and charms we US collectors aren't even _allowed_ to buy because they're Asian "exclusives". Way to alienate the buyers who made you a major player in the first place, Coach! Just one of many dumb-arse moves by the company in the last decade.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, quite a bit. I have the blue one too.
> 
> (SIGH) They don't make keychains like they used to.


I so agree! Which is why I'm paying insane prices for older ones.


BeenBurned said:


> I think the leather keychains are so much nicer than the nickel and enamel ones.


Me too, with a few exceptions.


Hyacinth said:


> And the critters used to be a lot cuter than they are now.
> 
> Not to mention all the keychains and charms we US collectors aren't even _allowed_ to buy because they're Asian "exclusives". Way to alienate the buyers who made you a major player in the first place, Coach! Just one of many dumb-arse moves by the company in the last decade.


I love the animals! I want the mushroom! At least I have the koi and the cow, and I got the cow at the outlet so it was cheap. I've pretty much given up on the "year of" animals; they always go for so much!

The Japanese seller listed the seal (Asian otter is what she called it) this morning but it was too expensive for me. She had the koala a few weeks ago and that was also too much for me. 

I'm only missing one of the Penelope flowers. I still hope to find it for a reasonable price.

ETA: I just got the pig and fox. They are both adorable.


----------



## dgphoto

Can anyone tell me what the name/style number is of this bag? It's listed as small Coach bag. 








Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name/style number is of this bag? It's listed as small Coach bag.
> View attachment 3099236
> 
> View attachment 3099237
> 
> View attachment 3099238
> 
> View attachment 3099239
> 
> Thanks!!


It could be style # 31403. I think it is called a Peyton Saffiano Leather Nancy Satchel.


----------



## dgphoto

Thanks, whateve! Would you guess this is the Nancy or the Bennett? I'm afraid it's the mini. [emoji15] And, another question...seller says it comes without a shoulder strap. Can I get a replacement from Coach?


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, whateve! Would you guess this is the Nancy or the Bennett? I'm afraid it's the mini. [emoji15] And, another question...seller says it comes without a shoulder strap. Can I get a replacement from Coach?


The Bennett doesn't have the front slip pocket, I don't think. That is one of the reasons I thought it was the Nancy. 

You normally can't get a replacement strap from Coach. Occasionally someone was able to get a strap from the outlet if they happened to have an extra strap from a damaged bag.

ETA: If you are talking to the seller, ask her to check the strip in the pocket that shows the style number.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> The Bennett doesn't have the front slip pocket, I don't think. That is one of the reasons I thought it was the Nancy.
> 
> You normally can't get a replacement strap from Coach. Occasionally someone was able to get a strap from the outlet if they happened to have an extra strap from a damaged bag.
> 
> ETA: If you are talking to the seller, ask her to check the strip in the pocket that shows the style number.




Awesome info, thanks! As long as it isn't the tiny one, I may be able to live without a cross body strap. I'll check with the outlet if I end up with the purse; they've been great about helping me in the past with other things. [emoji4] It's weird Coach doesn't do replacement straps..


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Awesome info, thanks! As long as it isn't the tiny one, I may be able to live without a cross body strap. I'll check with the outlet if I end up with the purse; they've been great about helping me in the past with other things. [emoji4] It's weird Coach doesn't do replacement straps..


You're welcome!

Coach used to sell replacement straps. Now they would rather sell you a new purse!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Coach used to sell replacement straps. Now they would rather sell you a new purse!




Sneaky buggers.... Well, I bought it. I'm in deep poo with hubs. [emoji15] It was $36 shipped! I couldn't say no, now could I???


----------



## hitt

Thoughts on the name/style of this bag? When I saw it at Goodwill, I thought it was black but when I was looking at in the car, I realized there was a slight gray to the color! The measurements are approximately 9.25 inches(W) x 7.25 inches(H) x 3 inches (D). The creed number is 901-7806. There is an open slot on both sides of the bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

hitt said:


> Thoughts on the name/style of this bag? When I saw it at Goodwill, I thought it was black but when I was looking at in the car, I realized there was a slight gray to the color! The measurements are approximately 9.25 inches(W) x 7.25 inches(H) x 3 inches (D). The creed number is 901-7806. There is an open slot on both sides of the bag. Thank you in advance!


It's a Blazer bag #9830 from the late 80s. The color could be flannel grey. The best place to tell is to look at the back of the inside pocket.


----------



## Hyacinth

hitt said:


> Thoughts on the name/style of this bag? When I saw it at Goodwill, I thought it was black but when I was looking at in the car, I realized there was a slight gray to the color! The measurements are approximately 9.25 inches(W) x 7.25 inches(H) x 3 inches (D). The creed number is 901-7806. There is an open slot on both sides of the bag. Thank you in advance!



It looks like Black that's faded over the years. It will probably darken a bit if it's given a bath and conditioning. Flannel Grey is quite a bit lighter, like the catalog photo below.


----------



## hitt

whateve said:


> It's a Blazer bag #9830 from the late 80s. The color could be flannel grey. The best place to tell is to look at the back of the inside pocket.





Hyacinth said:


> It looks like Black that's faded over the years. It will probably darken a bit if it's given a bath and conditioning. Flannel Grey is quite a bit lighter, like the catalog photo below.



Thank you both for the valuable information. Hyacinth, thank you for the  photo reference. It is definitely not Flannel Grey, though now I know what Flannel Grey looks like. I feel like my eyes  are playing tricks on me. It could be faded black or navy. I am leaning  towards faded black.


----------



## whateve

hitt said:


> Thank you both for the valuable information. Hyacinth, thank you for the  photo reference. It is definitely not Flannel Grey, though now I know what Flannel Grey looks like. I feel like my eyes  are playing tricks on me. It could be faded black or navy. I am leaning  towards faded black.


You're welcome! I think it could be navy. Vintage navy is so close to black you can't really tell unless you put it next to a black bag. I've gone back and forth on many bags that I thought were different colors. I have had bags that I thought were other colors that ended up being black, but I've also bought bags I thought were black that turned out to be gray after washing and conditioning. The gray looked darker than in the photo Hyacinth posted but it was definitely gray, not just faded black. Maybe age and the conditioning made it darken.


----------



## dgphoto

Anyone know the name/item number of this bag? [emoji3]


Thanks!


----------



## quinna

dgphoto said:


> Anyone know the name/item number of this bag? [emoji3]
> View attachment 3104471
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a Madison Small Madeline #25169


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Anyone know the name/item number of this bag? [emoji3]
> View attachment 3104471
> 
> Thanks!




Awesome! Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## whateve

Beccabaglady said:


> I think one of these got discussed before, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember.    It's about 9" wide & 5.5" high.  NYC bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I just got one of these. I wonder why no one knows what it is.


----------



## Taxitina1530

Can someone tell me what line this is from? Can't find it in any of the forums here. It's the signature print in front..... Legacy Weekend Signature Khaki Vachetta Shoulder Bag


----------



## Cameochi

I am wondering if anyone knows of a style number for an NYC Coach Swag.  It has been mentioned that Coach did not start using style numbers until around 1976 but some styles that were produced before then did have a style number assigned.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks for all you do.


----------



## whateve

Taxitina1530 said:


> Can someone tell me what line this is from? Can't find it in any of the forums here. It's the signature print in front..... Legacy Weekend Signature Khaki Vachetta Shoulder Bag


It's from the 2013 Legacy collection. There were several ticking stripe items that were talked about on the forum at the time. About a year before, there was a Hamptons Weekend collection which is very similar.


----------



## Sarah03

Taxitina1530 said:


> Can someone tell me what line this is from? Can't find it in any of the forums here. It's the signature print in front..... Legacy Weekend Signature Khaki Vachetta Shoulder Bag




I'm going off topic here, but I love the scarf print bag in blue that's pictured. I have the pink version!  It was my first Coach purchase back when I was a poor college student. Ahh, memories.


----------



## StarBrown

Beccabaglady said:


> I think one of these got discussed before, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember.    It's about 9" wide & 5.5" high.  NYC bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!






whateve said:


> I just got one of these. I wonder why no one knows what it is.



I think it's a Sling Bag, 9710.  It was discussed on here a few years ago.  You may want to ask Hyacinth or one of the wiser ones among us to cross-check with their files.


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> I think it's a Sling Bag, 9710.  It was discussed on here a few years ago.  You may want to ask Hyacinth or one of the wiser ones among us to cross-check with their files.


Thank you! I found Hyacinth's 2012 post and I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> I think one of these got discussed before, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember.    It's about 9" wide & 5.5" high.  NYC bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!





whateve said:


> I just got one of these. I wonder why no one knows what it is.





StarBrown said:


> I think it's a Sling Bag, 9710.  It was discussed on here a few years ago.  You may want to ask Hyacinth or one of the wiser ones among us to cross-check with their files.



Sounds like you wiser than I am! Or at least your files are better organized. I looked through my photos and found these, saved as "9710_Sling Bag, early-mid-80s, 9x6 inches":


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Sounds like you wiser than I am! Or at least your files are better organized. I looked through my photos and found these, saved as "9710_Sling Bag, early-mid-80s, 9x6 inches":


Yes, that's it! I did a search of this thread and found where you had posted this ad picture.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=21647196&postcount=4493


----------



## StarBrown

Hyacinth said:


> Sounds like you wiser than I am! Or at least your files are better organized. I looked through my photos and found these, saved as "9710_Sling Bag, early-mid-80s, 9x6 inches":



I think I just got lucky on this one.


----------



## noshoepolish

hitt said:


> Any idea on the name/style of this MFF wallet? Thank you in advance!




I am sorry I did not get back to you sooner but I am not always around my desktop and have been busy getting work done around the house.  




40612 Chelsea Leather Accordion Zip Around Wallet.  Sold for $85-110 (inc 6% tax) or so at the outlets back in February and July 2008.


----------



## quinna

This is a thrift find I just picked up, and I was wondering if it was some sort of Peyton wristlet?


----------



## noshoepolish

quinna said:


> This is a thrift find I just picked up, and I was wondering if it was some sort of Peyton wristlet?



I am not home but I want to say it is a Legacy Accordion Turnlock Wallet or something along that line.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. I know this isn't the right thread but I do not know where else to ask this question. I have been looking at vintage coach bags and saw a few bags that look so similar but each with different name. May I know if Stewardess, Ramblers, Legacy Trail, mailman pouch, messenger crossbody are actually the same design?  Thanks so much for any information.


----------



## ozmodiar

quinna said:


> This is a thrift find I just picked up, and I was wondering if it was some sort of Peyton wristlet?




That's a Hamptons Vintage Slim Envelope Wallet.


----------



## whateve

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. I know this isn't the right thread but I do not know where else to ask this question. I have been looking at vintage coach bags and saw a few bags that look so similar but each with different name. May I know if Stewardess, Ramblers, Legacy Trail, mailman pouch, messenger crossbody are actually the same design?  Thanks so much for any information.


No they aren't. If you are looking on reselling sites like ebay, there are a lot of uninformed sellers who will use whichever name will bring views. Bags made after 1994 will have the style number in the creed. You'll be able to tell a bag was made after 1994 if the first digit of the creed is a letter.

Other than that, you'll have to ask about each listing. You might want to do that in the Authenticate thread so we can authenticate at the same time.

"Messenger crossbody" isn't a style name at all; it's just a description. A stewardess can't be worn crossbody so probably would never be described this way. There is a Rambler and a Rambler's Legacy and many people get one confused with the other. To my knowledge, there was never a bag called "mailman pouch." There is a "Legacy small flap bag" that is incorrectly called a trail bag 9 times out of 10, and there is really a Trail bag that looks nothing like it.

Feel free to ask questions of this nature in the Vintage Chat thread. You can look through that thread to see photos of various vintage styles. We also  have a reference library that has some photos of vintage styles.


----------



## _purseaddict_

whateve said:


> No they aren't. If you are looking on reselling sites like ebay, there are a lot of uninformed sellers who will use whichever name will bring views. Bags made after 1994 will have the style number in the creed. You'll be able to tell a bag was made after 1994 if the first digit of the creed is a letter.
> 
> Other than that, you'll have to ask about each listing. You might want to do that in the Authenticate thread so we can authenticate at the same time.
> 
> "Messenger crossbody" isn't a style name at all; it's just a description. A stewardess can't be worn crossbody so probably would never be described this way. There is a Rambler and a Rambler's Legacy and many people get one confused with the other. To my knowledge, there was never a bag called "mailman pouch." There is a "Legacy small flap bag" that is incorrectly called a trail bag 9 times out of 10, and there is really a Trail bag that looks nothing like it.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions of this nature in the Vintage Chat thread. You can look through that thread to see photos of various vintage styles. We also  have a reference library that has some photos of vintage styles.




Thank you so much whateve. I will look at vintage chat thread and reference library.


----------



## memeduarte

Need help authenticating this Coach bag please, I need to resell. It has YKK zippers but it's missing a style number on the creed. Please let me know asap, I purchased this online with the claim that it was a real Coach bag but I don't know how to tell on this particular bag, I need to resell but refuse to lie about it's authenticity, been burned once :/ Thanks!

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/library/

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 1 1_zpsmoyqmpzy.jpg.html

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image_zps4aquqqxo.jpg.html


----------



## BeenBurned

memeduarte said:


> Need help authenticating this Coach bag please, I need to resell. It has YKK zippers but it's missing a style number on the creed. Please let me know asap, I purchased this online with the claim that it was a real Coach bag but I don't know how to tell on this particular bag, I need to resell but refuse to lie about it's authenticity, been burned once :/ Thanks!
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/library/
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 1 1_zpsmoyqmpzy.jpg.html
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image_zps4aquqqxo.jpg.html


Hi. Welcome to TPF! 

The bag looks good. There should be a tag inside the inside pocket with a serial number on it. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on its creeds (for bags that would normally have serial numbers) about a year ago.

FYI, zipper brand has absolutely nothing to do with authenticity. Authentic Coaches can have any of several zipper brands on them since Coach has used multiple brands of zippers over the years. Additionally, most fakes have zippers marked with YKK and even YKK zippers are faked. 

For future authenticity requests, please post here and refer to post #1 for the posting format and information needed:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## memeduarte

BeenBurned said:


> Hi. Welcome to TPF!
> 
> The bag looks good. There should be a tag inside the inside pocket with a serial number on it. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on its creeds (for bags that would normally have serial numbers) about a year ago.
> 
> FYI, zipper brand has absolutely nothing to do with authenticity. Authentic Coaches can have any of several zipper brands on them since Coach has used multiple brands of zippers over the years. Additionally, most fakes have zippers marked with YKK and even YKK zippers are faked.
> 
> For future authenticity requests, please post here and refer to post #1 for the posting format and information needed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584



Thank you! I found the serial number where you said I would, here is the picture! Also, I've included a picture of the tag (which is usually leather, never seen them in metal). 

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 3_zpsn5lym0gy.jpg.html

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 2_zpsfj6drzah.jpg.html

I'm certainly learning a lot! BTW, do you happen to know the name/style of this bag?!


----------



## alansgail

Anyone able to put a name on this bag? It looks like a Baxter but the handles are different.
Measures 10 1/4" long, 8 1/2" high, 5 1/2" deep, strap drop of 7".

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

memeduarte said:


> Thank you! I found the serial number where you said I would, here is the picture! Also, I've included a picture of the tag (which is usually leather, never seen them in metal).
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 3_zpsn5lym0gy.jpg.html
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/lisa_gonzalez6/media/image 2_zpsfj6drzah.jpg.html
> 
> I'm certainly learning a lot! BTW, do you happen to know the name/style of this bag?!



See my response in the authentication thread.


----------



## nurferwina

coach 004U 1202..?


----------



## memeduarte

BeenBurned said:


> See my response in the authentication thread.



I can't find the response I'm sorry :/ this is kind of convoluted (I'm new to this) and I know I posted where I wasn't supposed to to begin with, I feel horrible for that. Re: the answer unless the part where you said 'it looked good', should I take that as 'being real'? I do appreciate all that you do but if it's not too much trouble can you tell me for sure, I provided more (updated) pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## Ishop4me

memeduarte said:


> I can't find the response I'm sorry :/ this is kind of convoluted (I'm new to this) and I know I posted where I wasn't supposed to to begin with, I feel horrible for that. Re: the answer unless the part where you said 'it looked good', should I take that as 'being real'? I do appreciate all that you do but if it's not too much trouble can you tell me for sure, I provided more (updated) pictures. Thank you!!



It's a Colette Signature Hobo 
If you come across any more you may be questioning the authenticity -please follow BeenBurned response.


----------



## Hyacinth

nurferwina said:


> coach 004U 1202..?



First of all, identifications and authentications require photos. The Authentication thread is in the Coach Shopping forum. Read the first post there before posting any questions.

Second, the number you posted is NEVER found in genuine Coach bags. The first half is invalid and the second half belongs only to a Sketch Pad Refill. Whatever you bought and wherever you bought it, get your money back. That number has been used in thousands of fakes.


----------



## Hyacinth

alansgail said:


> Anyone able to put a name on this bag? It looks like a Baxter but the handles are different.
> Measures 10 1/4" long, 8 1/2" high, 5 1/2" deep, strap drop of 7".
> 
> Thank you!



A creed photo would help. It looks like a Soft Satchel from the Lightweight line.


----------



## alansgail

Hyacinth said:


> A creed photo would help. It looks like a Soft Satchel from the Lightweight line.


Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## Cervelli73

Hello everyone how are you all today?
I am new here but I have a Coach Bag that I bought at a yard sale awhile back and was wondering if it was the real thing or if I got hustled, On the Leather Badge inside the purse the Number reads, YE-92-57-0568, I will post some pictures for you to see it, It has a coach card in it also with a number to call for a coach catalouge on one side and care instructions for the bag on the other side, Its been eating at me so I figure why not go to the best to get the best answer!! Thank you in advance for any info you can enlighten me with


----------



## Cervelli73

Is it a fake?


----------



## Cervelli73

What it looks like


----------



## whateve

Cervelli73 said:


> Hello everyone how are you all today?
> I am new here but I have a Coach Bag that I bought at a yard sale awhile back and was wondering if it was the real thing or if I got hustled, On the Leather Badge inside the purse the Number reads, YE-92-57-0568, I will post some pictures for you to see it, It has a coach card in it also with a number to call for a coach catalouge on one side and care instructions for the bag on the other side, Its been eating at me so I figure why not go to the best to get the best answer!! Thank you in advance for any info you can enlighten me with





Cervelli73 said:


> Is it a fake?





Cervelli73 said:


> What it looks like


Welcome the the purse forum! I'm sorry, but it's fake. An authentic Coach creed will never start with a Y, never have that many dashes, never have that format. There is some information about Coach numbers here: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html

If you see signature fabric both on the inside and outside of a bag, that is an indication it is fake. Signature bags were never made in the United States.


----------



## Mudmistress

AUTHENTICATE THIS?&#128561;&#128565;

I have my suspicions...


----------



## noshoepolish

Mudmistress said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS?&#128561;&#128565;
> 
> I have my suspicions...



It is fake.  See the signature interior?  A signature bag almost always does not have a signature lining.


----------



## Hyacinth

Mudmistress said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS?&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56885;
> 
> I have my suspicions...



There's nothing _right_ about it, from the phony Carriage emblem to the colors to the off-center fabric to the C lining to the extended top zipper.

Please use the AUTHENTICATE THIS COACH thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentication requests. And follow the instructions in the first post in the thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mudmistress said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS?&#128561;&#128565;
> 
> I have my suspicions...





noshoepolish said:


> It is fake.  See the signature interior?  A signature bag almost always does not have a signature lining.





Hyacinth said:


> There's nothing _right_ about it, from the phony Carriage emblem to the colors to the off-center fabric to the C lining to the extended top zipper.
> 
> Please use the AUTHENTICATE THIS COACH thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentication requests. And follow the instructions in the first post in the thread.


Is that bag listed somewhere? if so, please post a link.


----------



## Ishop4me

Cervelli73 said:


> Hello everyone how are you all today?
> I am new here but I have a Coach Bag that I bought at a yard sale awhile back and was wondering if it was the real thing or if I got hustled, On the Leather Badge inside the purse the Number reads, YE-92-57-0568, I will post some pictures for you to see it, It has a coach card in it also with a number to call for a coach catalouge on one side and care instructions for the bag on the other side, Its been eating at me so I figure why not go to the best to get the best answer!! Thank you in advance for any info you can enlighten me with



If you're just been hit by the Coach bug-Hyacinth has posted some GTK links to help recognize Authentic vs. Counterfiet. Also great collection Of Authentic Coach serial numbers. 
:salute:


This might be a good place to post some links to the Answers to Authenticity Questions thread that might come in handy.

Some visual clues to help recognise fakes:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1821835

Genuine Coach serial numbers over the years:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1944848

Hangtags on Coach keychains:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2370150

Fake boxes and counterfeit keychains:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2581042

Some Real vs Fake photos (although not all genuine hangtags will have grommets, BTW)
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2947120

Link to a great Ebay Guide on recognising fakes:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2963336

An updated list of common fake serial numbers used on counterfeits:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post3415417


----------



## Hyacinth

Ishop4me said:


> If you're just been hit by the Coach bug-Hyacinth has posted some GTK links to help recognize Authentic vs. Counterfiet. Also great collection Of Authentic Coach serial numbers.
> :salute:
> 
> 
> This might be a good place to post some links to the Answers to Authenticity Questions thread that might come in handy.
> 
> Some visual clues to help recognise fakes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1821835
> 
> Genuine Coach serial numbers over the years:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1944848
> 
> Hangtags on Coach keychains:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2370150
> 
> Fake boxes and counterfeit keychains:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2581042
> 
> Some Real vs Fake photos (although not all genuine hangtags will have grommets, BTW)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2947120
> 
> Link to a great Ebay Guide on recognising fakes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2963336
> 
> An updated list of common fake serial numbers used on counterfeits:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post3415417




I'm getting a 404 Not Found for all of them, unless there's a temporary forum glitch.

Unfortunately it looks like you Copied & Pasted the shortened URLs from the posts and all the shortened hidden digits are lost when you do that. The best thing to do is to use the links in the original posts, go to those posts using the links, and then C&P the URLs from the address box at the top of each page.

To start, here's my updated Fake Numbers List:

HYACINTH'S UPDATED TPF FAKES LIST - MAR21, 2014

posts 1077-1081
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447774

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447783

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447792

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447822


UPDATES TO HYACINTH's tPF List after March 2014:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-85.html#post28191806

And the Salearea Guides posted at Ebay:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> If you're just been hit by the Coach bug-Hyacinth has posted some GTK links to help recognize Authentic vs. Counterfiet. Also great collection Of Authentic Coach serial numbers.
> :salute:
> 
> 
> This might be a good place to post some links to the Answers to Authenticity Questions thread that might come in handy.
> 
> Some visual clues to help recognise fakes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1821835
> 
> *Genuine Coach serial numbers over the years:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post1944848*
> 
> Hangtags on Coach keychains:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2370150
> 
> Fake boxes and counterfeit keychains:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2581042
> 
> Some Real vs Fake photos (although not all genuine hangtags will have grommets, BTW)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2947120
> 
> Link to a great Ebay Guide on recognising fakes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post2963336
> 
> An updated list of common fake serial numbers used on counterfeits:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ml#post3415417





Hyacinth said:


> I'm getting a 404 Not Found for all of them, unless there's a temporary forum glitch.
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like you Copied & Pasted the shortened URLs from the posts and all the shortened hidden digits are lost when you do that. The best thing to do is to use the links in the original posts, go to those posts using the links, and then C&P the URLs from the address box at the top of each page.
> 
> To start, here's my updated Fake Numbers List:
> 
> HYACINTH'S UPDATED TPF FAKES LIST - MAR21, 2014
> 
> posts 1077-1081
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447774
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447783
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447792
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-72.html#post26447822
> 
> 
> UPDATES TO HYACINTH's tPF List after March 2014:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-85.html#post28191806
> 
> And the Salearea Guides posted at Ebay:
> 
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg



I'm getting error messages too but for one of the posts you tried to link to, I'd like to comment.


Although I can't see or open the link referenced in *RED* above, there's no such thing as "genuine Coach serial numbers." Counterfeiters can AND DO put seemingly "valid" serial numbers on fakes so just because a bag has what looks to be a "genuine Coach serial number," that doesn't mean the bag it's on is genuine.


----------



## StarBrown

Zuggy said:


> Any info on this will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!



I think we have the same corporate publication.  The book calls it a Three Frame Shoulder Tote, from 1969.  AFAIK, Coach didn't start assigning style numbers until after Bonnie left and the only older Cashin designs to get style numbers were the one Coach continued to make after she left.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm getting error messages too but for one of the posts you tried to link to, I'd like to comment.
> 
> 
> Although I can't see or open the link referenced in *RED* above, there's no such thing as "genuine Coach serial numbers." Counterfeiters can AND DO put seemingly "valid" serial numbers on fakes so just because a bag has what looks to be a "genuine Coach serial number," that doesn't mean the bag it's on is genuine.



Another potential problem - again, without being able to actually read the posts - is that the post BeenBurned mentioned and the one right above it are at least 4 years old judging by the post numbers. It can be dangerous depending on posts that might be out of date and contain details that have changed since the original post was made, since Coach details and what some people think of as Coach Rules change constantly. What was mostly accurate 4 years ago may be completely wrong today. 


The (stupid stupid STUPID) corporate decision to drop the stamped serial numbers in handbags is a good example. A year ago the lack of a stamped serial number in a full-size Coach handbag would have been a major red flag - now it's Standard Operating Procedure. 

Details change, creeds change, "rules" change. Many of the older informational posts here in the various Coach forums should no longer be depended on or used to try and authenticate newer items.


----------



## Coachaholic328

I don't need the bag IDed I know exactly what bag it is, I was just wondering if anyone can remember what the retail price was; it's a Coach Legacy Lily in python, last five digits of the serial are 11973. Thank you for any help you may provide.


----------



## dana6189

Does anyone remember a black studded black bag from maybe 2007-2010 that had some sort of ribbon flowers on it? Kind of looked like the studded kristin that I attached. Anyone have a picture of the bag I'm thinking of? 

Picture won't attach to my post for some reason, here: http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content...h-kristin-studded-leather-pleated-satchel.jpg


----------



## whateve

dana6189 said:


> Does anyone remember a black studded black bag from maybe 2007-2010 that had some sort of ribbon flowers on it? Kind of looked like the studded kristin that I attached. Anyone have a picture of the bag I'm thinking of?
> 
> Picture won't attach to my post for some reason, here: http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content...h-kristin-studded-leather-pleated-satchel.jpg


There was a Sophia with flowers, 15918: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Ule313

I found this weird double-sided made in NYC Coach today. It has flaps and turnlocks on both the front and back (more pics to follow, for some reason I can only post one at a time from my phone). I've never seen one of these before and I don't know what it's called!


----------



## Ule313

Side view.


----------



## Ule313

Creed. Sorry my camera is being weird today. Sometimes it gets all wobbly and I just have to wait for it to fix itself.


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> I found this weird double-sided made in NYC Coach today. It has flaps and turnlocks on both the front and back (more pics to follow, for some reason I can only post one at a time from my phone). I've never seen one of these before and I don't know what it's called!





Ule313 said:


> Side view.





Ule313 said:


> Creed. Sorry my camera is being weird today. Sometimes it gets all wobbly and I just have to wait for it to fix itself.


You probably won't be surprised to hear it is called a twin clutch. The style number is 9380.


----------



## Ule313

whateve said:


> You probably won't be surprised to hear it is called a twin clutch. The style number is 9380.




Haha!! Too funny. Thank you!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Can anyone tell me what bag this is?  Its currently on the front page of the Coach website but I don't find it under new arrivals


----------



## Zealous

Edit #2: Thanks, Whateve for identifying:


whateve said:


> It's 9850 compartment bag.



Hi! I had this authenticated by Hyacinth today! I asked there about its style name but thought better to post that query here...

Thanks!

Edit: There is a large pocket just under the flap (maybe similar to one on a Rambler's Legacy?).



Zealous said:


> Good morning! May I please have this checked out?
> 
> in possession
> measures 9.5" x 6.5" x 2.5"
> with 50" adjustable strap
> 
> (I'm hoping this serial number without a hyphen is due to the stamp mechanism being set wrong as referred to by Hyacinth in the eBay guides.)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3123738
> View attachment 3123739
> View attachment 3123740
> View attachment 3123741


----------



## Kaylee21

I'm new to this page but I am trying to authenticate a coach purse that was given to me. I need to sell it but want to know if it's real first of all and then how you figure out how much it's worth. 
How do I add a picture?

It's a red leather tote No D8J-9086 gold hardware. Coach stamp inside states: 
"This is a coach bag. It was hand crafted in the United States of completely natural glove-tanned cowhide. The variations in the grain are characteristic of natural full grain leather. "


----------



## whateve

Kaylee21 said:


> I'm new to this page but I am trying to authenticate a coach purse that was given to me. I need to sell it but want to know if it's real first of all and then how you figure out how much it's worth.
> How do I add a picture?


You need to post your request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html
Read the first post to see what photos we need.
This should help you upload photos: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is?  Its currently on the front page of the Coach website but I don't find it under new arrivals




Just talked to customer service and they said that this bag may have only been produced for the Fall fashion show....


----------



## whateve

Zealous said:


> Hi! I had this authenticated by Hyacinth today! I asked there about its style name but thought better to post that query here...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: There is a large pocket just under the flap (maybe similar to one on a Rambler's Legacy?).


I answered you in the AT thread. Please wait for an answer before posting in more than one location.


----------



## whateve

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Just talked to customer service and they said that this bag may have only been produced for the Fall fashion show....


I hate it when they do that! Why tempt people?

In the future, you'd get more response for questions about upcoming styles by posting in the Fall preview thread, or whatever thread is discussing the new collections. 

ETA: currently that is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fa...ags-and-outerwear-899372-63.html#post29149881
There are very knowledgeable people there who have good SAs.


----------



## ChanelChap

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is?  Its currently on the front page of the Coach website but I don't find it under new arrivals



The "Nomad" Tatum Tote never made it to production. Bloomingdale's has the bag in 3 colors without the word debossing as an exclusive. 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...xclusive?ID=1395959&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp=2


----------



## whateve

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Just talked to customer service and they said that this bag may have only been produced for the Fall fashion show....





ChanelChap said:


> The "Nomad" Tatum Tote never made it to production. Bloomingdale's has the bag in 3 colors without the word debossing as an exclusive.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...xclusive?ID=1395959&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp=2


The link doesn't work. If you go to Bloomingdales, they have it spelled as Tatem, not Tatum. When I went to handbags, Coach, it was there at the top of the page.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

whateve said:


> The link doesn't work. If you go to Bloomingdales, they have it spelled as Tatem, not Tatum. When I went to handbags, Coach, it was there at the top of the page.




Thanks for your sleuthing!


----------



## StarBrown

Hello!

Does anyone know style 5281? Is it the original field bag? I have no pics, just a number with no info...  TIA


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know style 5281? Is it the original field bag? I have no pics, just a number with no info...  TIA


Here is what it looks like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
I don't know what it was called.


----------



## Hyacinth

StarBrown said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know style 5281? Is it the original field bag? I have no pics, just a number with no info...  TIA





whateve said:


> Here is what it looks like:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I don't know what it was called.



The first was a Dowel Field Bag #9940 that came out in early 1994. The 5281 Field Bag was slightly larger and from late 1995. The Berkeley Field Bag #5284 was available in Fall 1996.

And of course there were dozens of much smaller crossbody handbags that also were called Field Bags.


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> Here is what it looks like:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I don't know what it was called.







Hyacinth said:


> The first was a Dowel Field Bag #9940 that came out in early 1994. The 5281 Field Bag was slightly larger and from late 1995. The Berkeley Field Bag #5284 was available in Fall 1996.
> 
> And of course there were dozens of much smaller crossbody handbags that also were called Field Bags.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Another mystery solved, thanks to you guys


----------



## pandea

Hello Coachies! This is an ID request for the official name of this Coach color. I see it called all kinds of names - even British Tan - I'm pretty sure that's not it . I always call it Butterscotch. I sell Coach purses and like to use the official names and colors of the bags.

I love the vintage leather Coach purses! They are my very, very favorite. It's really hard not to keep all of them!


----------



## whateve

pandea said:


> Hello Coachies! This is an ID request for the official name of this Coach color. I see it called all kinds of names - even British Tan - I'm pretty sure that's not it . I always call it Butterscotch. I sell Coach purses and like to use the official names and colors of the bags.
> 
> I love the vintage leather Coach purses! They are my very, very favorite. It's really hard not to keep all of them!
> 
> View attachment 3126131


It is probably camel. They usually did British tan with brass hardware even after they started using nickel in the late 90s. It helps if you provide the year of manufacture from the creed.


----------



## ohcherrybaby

Hello! Does anyone know the style number of this bag?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Speaking of color questions, does anyone know if the Madison Pinnacle Pebbled Leather Flap Shoulder Bag, item 23425, came in pink pearl? Is the flap shoulder bag leather the same leather used on the Carrie and Lily in that collection?
Does anyone know if 90's Madisons came in color block or two tone?
Thanks!


----------



## Nkulbacki

Can anyone tell me re name of this coach crossbody? I had it authenticated but haven't heard yet the name.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Speaking of color questions, does anyone know if the Madison Pinnacle Pebbled Leather Flap Shoulder Bag, item 23425, came in pink pearl? Is the flap shoulder bag leather the same leather used on the Carrie and Lily in that collection?
> Does anyone know if 90's Madisons came in color block or two tone?
> Thanks!


I don't remember what colors 23425 came in.

The 90s Madisons came in 2 tone. They had the same style numbers. I know I've seen it in Biltmore and/or Gracie and/or Copley, and Carlyle. I've never seen them in catalogs; I get the feeling that they might have been experimenting or just using up extra leather.


----------



## npp20123

Please authenticate this COACH baby bennett satchel for me. I have posted in Catchfake in Thai's website earlier, your confirmation will be appreciated.

http://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3490871

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

npp20123 said:


> Please authenticate this COACH baby bennett satchel for me. I have posted in Catchfake in Thai's website earlier, your confirmation will be appreciated.
> 
> http://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3490871
> 
> Thank you


It's fine. 

For future authentication requests, please refer to post #1 and post on this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## pandea

whateve said:


> It is probably camel. They usually did British tan with brass hardware even after they started using nickel in the late 90s. It helps if you provide the year of manufacture from the creed.


The bag was made in 1999 in Costa Rica. It has a heavy yellow undertone. I found some scans of hangtag colors in FAQ thread and saved them for future reference but didn't find this color ...


----------



## whateve

pandea said:


> The bag was made in 1999 in Costa Rica. It has a heavy yellow undertone. I found some scans of hangtag colors in FAQ thread and saved them for future reference but didn't find this color ...


We don't have samples of every color Coach made. In 1999, Coach made this bag in camel with nickel hardware. I'm fairly certain that is what you have.


----------



## pandea

whateve said:


> We don't have samples of every color Coach made. In 1999, Coach made this bag in camel with nickel hardware. I'm fairly certain that is what you have.


Thanks whateve! I'm really enjoying this forum. It has so much info and knowledgeable people.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> I don't remember what colors 23425 came in.
> 
> The 90s Madisons came in 2 tone. They had the same style numbers. I know I've seen it in Biltmore and/or Gracie and/or Copley, and Carlyle. I've never seen them in catalogs; I get the feeling that they might have been experimenting or just using up extra leather.



Thank you! I picked up a black and cream Copley this evening.


----------



## npp20123

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.
> 
> For future authentication requests, please refer to post #1 and post on this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584



Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I picked up a black and cream Copley this evening.


Nice! That's the color combo I remember seeing.


----------



## whateve

pandea said:


> Thanks whateve! I'm really enjoying this forum. It has so much info and knowledgeable people.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't remember what colors 23425 came in.
> 
> The 90s Madisons came in 2 tone. They had the same style numbers. I know I've seen it in Biltmore and/or Gracie and/or Copley, and Carlyle. I've never seen them in catalogs; I get the feeling that they might have been experimenting or just using up extra leather.



The Preview and Spring 1996 catalogs are the only places I've seen the 2-tones mentioned. Butter/Black and Beechnut/Butter were listed as available with 4401, 4410, 4413, and 4414.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The Preview and Spring 1996 catalogs are the only places I've seen the 2-tones mentioned. Butter/Black and Beechnut/Butter were listed as available with 4401, 4410, 4413, and 4414.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Can I have style numbers/official names and years for these fobs?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321847772670?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BABY-...ing-Fob-NEw-/131579949319?hash=item1ea2c6b107

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-3-CO...N5tqMX3KcgYip2SneZkUI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  just the one in the middle, the one on the left is 92873 and the one on the right is 92077


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Can I have style numbers/official names and years for these fobs?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321847772670?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BABY-...ing-Fob-NEw-/131579949319?hash=item1ea2c6b107
> --- *Style 7376 (Not sure of the year it came out but my pictures were from 2007*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-3-CO...N5tqMX3KcgYip2SneZkUI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  just the one in the middle, the one on the left is 92873 and the one on the right is 92077
> *
> The daisy charm in the middle is 8255 and is 10-ish years old.*



*
See above in blue. *

Sorry, I can't help with the first one (mix with bee.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *
> See above in blue. *
> 
> Sorry, I can't help with the first one (mix with bee.)


Thank you! I can't find anything about the first one. I remember seeing it once or twice before and the matching cell phone charm.


----------



## whateve

ohcherrybaby said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the style number of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126241


Sorry, this is so late, but I just happened to see what looks like this bag. It is #F34614.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! I can't find anything about the first one. I remember seeing it once or twice before and the matching cell phone charm.



All I could find was the cell phone lanyard.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Can I have style numbers/official names and years for these fobs?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321847772670?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, I can't help with the first one (mix with bee.)





Hyacinth said:


> All I could find was the cell phone lanyard.


Well, I had a tiny bit of success. 

I found the following for March, 2008 but the page won't open so I can't get a style number. 

It's called *spring pave mix *key fob.


----------



## BeenBurned

GOT IT!! 

92248 from 2008:
http://web.archive.org/web/20080221...product.aspx?product_no=10740&category_id=120


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> All I could find was the cell phone lanyard.





BeenBurned said:


> Well, I had a tiny bit of success.
> 
> I found the following for March, 2008 but the page won't open so I can't get a style number.
> 
> It's called *spring pave mix *key fob.





BeenBurned said:


> GOT IT!!
> 
> 92248 from 2008:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20080221...product.aspx?product_no=10740&category_id=120


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## ohcherrybaby

whateve said:


> Sorry, this is so late, but I just happened to see what looks like this bag. It is #F34614.




Thank you, that's it!


----------



## whateve

ohcherrybaby said:


> Thank you, that's it!


You're welcome!


----------



## Wvict

Can someone please help me identify this bag style google has been no help so I come to the gods of COACH for better info.    I cannot seem to get the pic of the inner flap to upload the number on it is 0244-944.


----------



## Hyacinth

Wvict said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag style google has been no help so I come to the gods of COACH for better info.    I cannot seem to get the pic of the inner flap to upload the number on it is 0244-944.



The serial number by itself doesn't help with older Coaches. We really need measurements, and an actual photo of the creed stamp.

If it measures 12x7 it's probably a Swagger Spectator.


----------



## Wvict

Hyacinth said:


> The serial number by itself doesn't help with older Coaches. We really need measurements, and an actual photo of the creed stamp.
> 
> If it measures 12x7 it's probably a Swagger Spectator.


lloks to be closer to 12x8 and i cannot get the creed stamp to upload i get a file error every time.


----------



## Hyacinth

Wvict said:


> lloks to be closer to 12x8 and i cannot get the creed stamp to upload i get a file error every time.



Close enough - Coach's published measurements are often slightly different from what most people come up with.

Sometimes if a photo won't upload, either the file is in an incorrect format (only .jpeg .jpg and .png will work), or the photo itself is too big, 4.77 MBs is the maximum. The maximum dimensions used to be something like 1100x800 but I don't know what they are now. When I check the size of your "natural" image of the photos already in your post I'm coming up with about 3200x2400 pixels, so that could be the problem. You might try reducing the photo size. I can't tell what it is in MB but that size photo in a .png format could possibly be over the 4.77 MB limit since pngs take up more space than jpgs. If you're using the "Manage Attachments" button to post photos, the file limit sizes are posted right in the box.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Can somebody please help me ID these bags? Thank you in advance:


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Can somebody please help me ID these bags? Thank you in advance:
> 
> View attachment 3136008
> View attachment 3136009
> View attachment 3136010
> View attachment 3136014


If these are in your possession, it helps if you post pictures of the creeds. The style numbers will be in the creeds.

The top looks like a Heritage Stripe tote 11349 or 11350
Second is a patent signature stripe tote F15142 
Top wristlet is a Legacy leather wristlet #40708 or 40212
The middle one was made for Factory and is probably called signature stripe patent medium wristlet F47780
The bottom looks like a Legacy leather small wristlet #48689
The last bag is an Ashley leather hippie F17605


----------



## Shan2

Please help me to identify this bag. I'm not sure it's a 16803 or 18303, coz it seems to be missing a long strap, and doesn't have zip up sides. (I know it's missing the Coach hangtag). Thannk you!

ETA: I think I've found it... 16810? So not supposed to come with long strap


----------



## BigMaine

I was checking out this coach duffle bag on eBay and was wondering if anybody could let me know if the bag is real...

Thanks...

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121745797260

Item Name DUFFLE BOSTON BAG
Item Number C9S-0598
Seller ID eli201015


NWT COACH  C9S-0598 DUFFLE BOSTON BAG


----------



## Hyacinth

BigMaine said:


> I was checking out this coach duffle bag on eBay and was wondering if anybody could let me know if the bag is real...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121745797260
> 
> Item Name DUFFLE BOSTON BAG
> Item Number C9S-0598
> Seller ID eli201015
> 
> 
> NWT COACH  C9S-0598 DUFFLE BOSTON BAG



There is a thread for authentication requests in the Coach Shopping forum. Please read post number One in that thread for future authentication requests. Thanks!

It's genuine but I don't have any information in my files about it or whether it was actually called a Boston Bag. As long as the seller got the name off the price tag, it's probably correct.


----------



## annmary100

Can somebody help me? Is that a real Coach? No creed, no serial numer, no hangtag, crossbody handbag made in Philippines. Thank you very much! (Sorry, i asked this question in the wrong thread...)


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> If these are in your possession, it helps if you post pictures of the creeds. The style numbers will be in the creeds.
> 
> The top looks like a Heritage Stripe tote 11349 or 11350
> Second is a patent signature stripe tote F15142
> Top wristlet is a Legacy leather wristlet #40708 or 40212
> The middle one was made for Factory and is probably called signature stripe patent medium wristlet F47780
> The bottom looks like a Legacy leather small wristlet #48689
> The last bag is an Ashley leather hippie F17605




Thank you for the help! I will remember tha for next time.

Quick question: Was the Ashley Leather Hippie made for factory?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the help! I will remember tha for next time.
> 
> Quick question: Was the Ashley Leather Hippie made for factory?


You're welcome. The Ashley was made for factory. You'll be able to tell by looking at the creed number. If the first digit of the last set of numbers is an "F" it means it was made for factory. So the style number of Ashley is F17605, with the F indicating it was made for factory.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> You're welcome. The Ashley was made for factory. You'll be able to tell by looking at the creed number. If the first digit of the last set of numbers is an "F" it means it was made for factory. So the style number of Ashley is F17605, with the F indicating it was made for factory.




So if any of those bags has an F that means it was made for factory? How would I tell for wristlets?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Hyacinth said:


> The Preview and Spring 1996 catalogs are the only places I've seen the 2-tones mentioned. Butter/Black and Beechnut/Butter were listed as available with 4401, 4410, 4413, and 4414.



Oops, I somehow missed this post. Thank you very much!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I looked into that legacy wristlet and wow! It's a limited edition piece!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> So if any of those bags has an F that means it was made for factory? How would I tell for wristlets?


If there is an F at the start of the second set of numbers, it means it was made for factory. An F at the start of the first set doesn't mean that. Current wristlets now have a tag inside with a creed number. For older wristlets, like these, there should be a "made in.." tag sewn into an inside seam. If there is a dot on that tag, it means it was made for factory. 


SakuraSakura said:


> I looked into that legacy wristlet and wow! It's a limited edition piece!


Limited edition doesn't always mean they are rare or worth more. With Coach, sometimes limited edition means it was only available online or at select stores, or just a certain color was produced in limited quantities. There are very few items that were made in extremely limited quantities. I think the color of your Legacy wristlet is a limited color. The style wasn't limited but nearly everything from that 2006 Anniversary collection is popular.


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Please help me to identify this bag. I'm not sure it's a 16803 or 18303, coz it seems to be missing a long strap, and doesn't have zip up sides. (I know it's missing the Coach hangtag). Thannk you!
> 
> ETA: I think I've found it... 16810? So not supposed to come with long strap


Here it is in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28566091&postcount=67
It was called a tote so it didn't have a long strap.


----------



## Shan2

whateve said:


> Here it is in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28566091&postcount=67
> It was called a tote so it didn't have a long strap.



Thank you so much whateve!


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Thank you so much whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Can anyone tell me the proper names and colors of these two bags, please? The sequin one has a style number of 16315 on the creed. The quilted one does not have a creed, but its dimensions are 10" L x 7" H x 2" W. Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Can anyone tell me the proper names and colors of these two bags, please? The sequin one has a style number of 16315 on the creed. The quilted one does not have a creed, but its dimensions are 10" L x 7" H x 2" W. Thank you for any assistance!


I have the Sophia in that gray but I can't find it to see what the official color name is (I usually keep the price tag inside the bag). Maybe my daughter borrowed it? I'm pretty sure it was just called grey. The style name is Madison Chevron demi top handle or Chevron Nylon Demi bag. The style number is 46716.

ETA: the top one is #16315 and it was called the Poppy sequin collectible mini field bag. I'm not sure of the color name. Possibly blue pearl or gunmetal.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> I have the Sophia in that gray but I can't find it to see what the official color name is (I usually keep the price tag inside the bag). Maybe my daughter borrowed it? I'm pretty sure it was just called grey. The style name is Madison Chevron demi top handle or Chevron Nylon Demi bag. The style number is 46716.
> 
> ETA: the top one is #16315 and it was called the Poppy sequin collectible mini field bag. I'm not sure of the color name. Possibly blue pearl or gunmetal.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## soonergirl

Just curious if you could please offer any details on these three items. Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

soonergirl said:


> Just curious if you could please offer any details on these three items. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3139968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139977



The first one is a Legacy West Camera Bag from 2002


----------



## soonergirl

Hyacinth said:


> The first one is a Legacy West Camera Bag from 2002




Thank you so much!


----------



## Aprelphillips

Trying to find out if authenticity of coach bag #006-8546


----------



## BeenBurned

Aprelphillips said:


> Trying to find out if authenticity of coach bag #006-8546


For authenticity requests, please post on this thread. Refer to the first post for the information we need. (No item can be authenticated without pictures unless the serial number is a known invalid one.)
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> Just curious if you could please offer any details on these three items. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3139968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139977


The second one is a Legacy pebbled leather turnlock tote. The color is mauve. It was made in 2013.
The last one is a Madison leather zip top large wristlet 49997. The color might be cranberry or scarlet.


----------



## soonergirl

whateve said:


> The second one is a Legacy pebbled leather turnlock tote. The color is mauve. It was made in 2013.
> The last one is a Madison leather zip top large wristlet 49997. The color might be cranberry or scarlet.




You guys are amazing! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> You guys are amazing! Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## jesse831

bag i found in a nickle bin at a thriftstore


----------



## Monsieur M

Hi all! I'm not familiar with Coach at all and I have these from somebody to sell for them so I could definitely use a little help. I was wondering if you could tell me the style, names of these bags? 

The first one, is the strap on the bag not supposed to be doubled up? 
flic.kr/p/zerd5G
flic.kr/p/zgjQmF

And bag number two, the leather is metallic bronze.
flic.kr/p/yXSaWC
flic.kr/p/zgjRTD


----------



## mb11569

hello - I recently purchased this Coach bag. it's supposed to come tomorrow. I'm worried that it is in fact fake. Does anyone know anything about potential fakes in this style? Here are the pictures from the seller. Serial is E069-9960 and I was able to find another bag on Etsy with the same serial number in red. Now I'm really nervous. Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

mb11569 said:


> hello - I recently purchased this Coach bag. it's supposed to come tomorrow. I'm worried that it is in fact fake. Does anyone know anything about potential fakes in this style? Here are the pictures from the seller. Serial is E069-9960 and I was able to find another bag on Etsy with the same serial number in red. Now I'm really nervous. Thanks so much!


It looks fine. Bags made after 1994 don't have unique numbers. The digits indicate when and where the bag was made, and the style, so it is common for more than one bag of the same style to have the same number.

Welcome to the purse forum. In the future, please post authentication requests in the Authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## Hyacinth

Monsieur M said:


> Hi all! I'm not familiar with Coach at all and I have these from somebody to sell for them so I could definitely use a little help. I was wondering if you could tell me the style, names of these bags?
> 
> The first one, is the strap on the bag not supposed to be doubled up?
> flic.kr/p/zerd5G
> flic.kr/p/zgjQmF
> 
> And bag number two, the leather is metallic bronze.
> flic.kr/p/yXSaWC
> flic.kr/p/zgjRTD



*Your links, or rather your URLs, are being blocked by my antivirus program. They are NOT valid Flickr URLs and I don't recommend trying to access them.* Please use the forum's software to post the photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> bag i found in a nickle bin at a thriftstore



Do you mean that you actually paid ONLY a nickel for that??? 

It's from the 2009 Mosaic Patchwork line, probably a Mosaic Patchwork Hobo depending on the size, and it's definitely genuine.Nice find!


----------



## jesse831

Hyacinth said:


> Do you mean that you actually paid ONLY a nickel for that???
> 
> It's from the 2009 Mosaic Patchwork line, probably a Mosaic Patchwork Hobo depending on the size, and it's definitely genuine.Nice find!


 Yeah and I found another for 1 dollar I think it's called the gallery leather tote it looks like this


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> Yeah and I found another for 1 dollar I think it's called the gallery leather tote



Some Gallery Tote styles are often faked - you really should post photos of that one too, showing the same areas on the bag as you did with the Mosaic. 

And if the Tote also turns out to be genuine, I'd suggest a small gamble to see if your streak is still holding and spending five dollars on lottery tickets. 

EDITED TO ADD - we need a readable photo of the creed patch and serial number too.


----------



## jesse831

Hyacinth said:


> Some Gallery Tote styles are often faked - you really should post photos of that one too, showing the same areas on the bag as you did with the Mosaic.
> 
> And if the Tote also turns out to be genuine, I'd suggest a small gamble to see if your streak is still holding and spending five dollars on lottery tickets.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD - we need a readable photo of the creed patch and serial number too.


 Here are all the others I've found haven't paid more than 5 for any of them


----------



## jesse831

i also have found a burberry messenger for a few dollars a member of the forum authenticated it also a black pour la victoire richie bag and even a vintage gucci accesory bag with a pattern that is not like the regular gg monogram like mentioned before havent paid more than 5 dollars for any and today i was given an audrey brooke never heard of that brand lol


----------



## jesse831

The code for the black leather is n° g1059-f14679 tried uploading pic but was unsuccessful


----------



## Monsieur M

Hyacinth said:


> *Your links, or rather your URLs, are being blocked by my antivirus program. They are NOT valid Flickr URLs and I don't recommend trying to access them.* Please use the forum's software to post the photos.



Sorry about that. Having trouble attaching any pictures whatsoever through Purseforum at the moment, so here's hoping I can get this right now.


----------



## mb11569

whateve said:


> It looks fine. Bags made after 1994 don't have unique numbers. The digits indicate when and where the bag was made, and the style, so it is common for more than one bag of the same style to have the same number.
> 
> Welcome to the purse forum. In the future, please post authentication requests in the Authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html



Thank you so much! I'm sorry I posted in the wrong thread. I appreciate you reading it anyway. You made me feel so much better! Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Monsieur M said:


> Sorry about that. Having trouble attaching any pictures whatsoever through Purseforum at the moment, so here's hoping I can get this right now.




Both bags are very common styles with several different versions and style numbers. Even if you don't specifically ask to have them authenticated, we still need to see the creeds and serials, and we would definitely need to see them to identify the bags. If you're going to be selling them you'll need to post those photos in the listings anyway so you may as well have them available. 

Remember, if a bag ISN'T genuine, then as far as we're concerned it has NO identity other than "fake". If they turn out to be fake, selling them anywhere in the US is illegal, and selling them on Ebay can put your selling privileges at risk, so any time you sell a highly-faked brand or item for someone else as a favor, it should *ALWAYS* be authenticated. We have a special thread that should be used for all authentication requests over in the Coach Shopping Forum. The only time you can be sure a highly-faked brand is genuine is if you bought it yourself right from the manufacturer's retail store (and even then a few fakes per year can slip through).


Don't try to post photos larger than about 1200x900 pixels  Even though larger sizes are supposedly allowed, the forum software will limit how many pictures you can post if the first ones are too big. Creed photos should be right around that size or at least 800 pixels wide (100 pixels in most computer screen resolutions is roughly one inch or 2.5cm) since we need to actually be able to read them and look at the details to be sure it's authentic.

If you're using a "real" computer, try a program called Irfanview for a simple way to reduce the size of photos (as well as dozens of other tricks). It's spyware-free, lightweight, easy and it's free. I've used it for ages. Hope posting the link is ok:
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> The code for the black leather is n° g1059-f14679 tried uploading pic but was unsuccessful



nm

See the post right above this one for a suggestion about photos if you're using a standard computer.


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> i also have found a burberry messenger for a few dollars a member of the forum authenticated it also a black pour la victoire richie bag and even a vintage gucci accesory bag with a pattern that is not like the regular gg monogram like mentioned before havent paid more than 5 dollars for any and today i was given an audrey brooke never heard of that brand lol



These seem ok, the creed in the second one could be larger but what I can see seems right.

The first one is a style that I owned,  don't think it was faked, It's a Penelope Hippie made in 2010.

The second one looks like a style 8f21 Hamptons Weekend Small Hobo from 2005.


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> Here are all the others I've found haven't paid more than 5 for any of them



The Tote looks ok. Coach just called it a Gallery Leather Tote, they've used that name for a dozen versions of the basic style so don't be surprised if you see others with the same name that might look a bit different. A seller posted this scan of the website page:


----------



## Monsieur M

Hyacinth said:


> Both bags are very common styles with several different versions and style numbers. Even if you don't specifically ask to have them authenticated, we still need to see the creeds and serials, and we would definitely need to see them to identify the bags. If you're going to be selling them you'll need to post those photos in the listings anyway so you may as well have them available.
> 
> Remember, if a bag ISN'T genuine, then as far as we're concerned it has NO identity other than "fake". If they turn out to be fake, selling them anywhere in the US is illegal, and selling them on Ebay can put your selling privileges at risk, so any time you sell a highly-faked brand or item for someone else as a favor, it should *ALWAYS* be authenticated. We have a special thread that should be used for all authentication requests over in the Coach Shopping Forum. The only time you can be sure a highly-faked brand is genuine is if you bought it yourself right from the manufacturer's retail store (and even then a few fakes per year can slip through).
> 
> 
> Don't try to post photos larger than about 1200x900 pixels  Even though larger sizes are supposedly allowed, the forum software will limit how many pictures you can post if the first ones are too big. Creed photos should be right around that size or at least 800 pixels wide (100 pixels in most computer screen resolutions is roughly one inch or 2.5cm) since we need to actually be able to read them and look at the details to be sure it's authentic.
> 
> If you're using a "real" computer, try a program called Irfanview for a simple way to reduce the size of photos (as well as dozens of other tricks). It's spyware-free, lightweight, easy and it's free. I've used it for ages. Hope posting the link is ok:
> http://www.irfanview.com/



That's fine, thanks so much Hyacinth!  You've been most helpful with your advice and I really appreciate it. I have resized them, I think that might have been the problem. Using a newer camera recently so that must be it. I was going to post more pictures but I couldn't post more than two, actually crashed my browser a couple times. ush: I'll post more pictures, I took a look at the Coach authentication thread and will post pictures of the creed and serial numbers as they require. 

I definitely would not sell a fake bag, I hear you. I wanted to check out the ID forum first and see what I was working with here. Are the bags with the double C logos are signature bags? I will definitely post my bags over there as well if you advise so, if I should get another opinion on the authenticity, it seems you know your stuff though. I just definitely don't want to sell a fake and would return them if they were and advise the owner exactly as you advised me.


----------



## Hyacinth

Monsieur M said:


> That's fine, thanks so much Hyacinth!  You've been most helpful with your advice and I really appreciate it. I have resized them, I think that might have been the problem. Using a newer camera recently so that must be it. I was going to post more pictures but I couldn't post more than two, actually crashed my browser a couple times. ush: I'll post more pictures, I took a look at the Coach authentication thread and will post pictures of the creed and serial numbers as they require.
> 
> I definitely would not sell a fake bag, I hear you. I wanted to check out the ID forum first and see what I was working with here. Are the bags with the double C logos are signature bags? I will definitely post my bags over there as well if you advise so, if I should get another opinion on the authenticity, it seems you know your stuff though. I just definitely don't want to sell a fake and would return them if they were and advise the owner exactly as you advised me.



Both are genuine, the first is called a 24cm Signature Duffle made in 2012, the second is a Small Slim Duffle Sac from 2004.

It's best to authenticate a bag before you ask about it in the Identification thread. Whateve, BeenBurned, Noshoepolish and I post at both forums so there's no need to post in more than one place. That's called "cross-posting" and is strongly discouraged because it creates too much confusion and wastes both the poster's and the authenticators' time _and_ wastes forum bandwidth. If whoever is authenticating knows the name of the bag, she or one of the other experts will put it in their reply. And a bag _has _to be genuine before it deserves a name. If the experts in one forum think that your question could be better answered in another forum, they'll suggest that you either re-post at that forum or thread, or post a link there back to your original post to ask others for advice.

Signature bags are C pattern bags, but there are many different Signature patterns and designs. There were two or three all-leather bags in the late 1990s that Coach also called "Signature" but that was several years before Coach even made any C pattern fabric or leather bags - the Signature C fabric bags as we know them weren't introduced until 2000, and none of them were made in the US. Originally _almost _every one of them was made in China although there were a few exceptions.

There's more history and information in the six Salearea Coach Guides that are posted at Ebay. Be _extremely_ careful when reading most internet or Ebay "guides" especially if they advertise themselves as "authenticity guides", since NO information that's ever been posted in a Guide can ever prove a Coach is genuine. Most of them are full of misinformation, incomplete and outdated examples, and just plain lies and BS. I can personally vouch for the information in the Salearea Guides, I know the researcher as well as I know myself. (_COUGH_) 
SALEAREA GUIDES
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

What bag is this?  Is this new for spring?


----------



## soonergirl

pinkngreenpurse said:


> What bag is this?  Is this new for spring?




Looks like the central satchel 36306. Available now.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

soonergirl said:


> Looks like the central satchel 36306. Available now.




Thanks....it just looks different with nothing in it.


----------



## abwd

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Thanks....it just looks different with nothing in it.




Um yeah! Exactly! This bad would NOT look like this on me for sure unless I was robbed of all the contents.


----------



## gfortune7

Does anyone know what style/name this bag is? This is exactly the crossbody bag I have been looking for!

thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

gfortune7 said:


> Does anyone know what style/name this bag is? This is exactly the crossbody bag I have been looking for!
> 
> thank you!


It might be style 9332, leather legacy flap bag. 

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro..._trksid=m570.l1313&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+9332

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...32&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## gfortune7

That looks just like it, thank you!


----------



## Ule313

I found what appears to be a really old Coach purse today. Unfortunately it has a couple ink stains on the flap. Does anyone know what it's called or when it was made? Picture of the Coach creed on the inside in next post.


----------



## Ule313

This is attached to the leather, not glued.


----------



## Monsieur M

Hyacinth said:


> Both are genuine, the first is called a 24cm Signature Duffle made in 2012, the second is a Small Slim Duffle Sac from 2004.
> 
> It's best to authenticate a bag before you ask about it in the Identification thread. Whateve, BeenBurned, Noshoepolish and I post at both forums so there's no need to post in more than one place. That's called "cross-posting" and is strongly discouraged because it creates too much confusion and wastes both the poster's and the authenticators' time _and_ wastes forum bandwidth. If whoever is authenticating knows the name of the bag, she or one of the other experts will put it in their reply. And a bag _has _to be genuine before it deserves a name. If the experts in one forum think that your question could be better answered in another forum, they'll suggest that you either re-post at that forum or thread, or post a link there back to your original post to ask others for advice.
> 
> Signature bags are C pattern bags, but there are many different Signature patterns and designs. There were two or three all-leather bags in the late 1990s that Coach also called "Signature" but that was several years before Coach even made any C pattern fabric or leather bags - the Signature C fabric bags as we know them weren't introduced until 2000, and none of them were made in the US. Originally _almost _every one of them was made in China although there were a few exceptions.
> 
> There's more history and information in the six Salearea Coach Guides that are posted at Ebay. Be _extremely_ careful when reading most internet or Ebay "guides" especially if they advertise themselves as "authenticity guides", since NO information that's ever been posted in a Guide can ever prove a Coach is genuine. Most of them are full of misinformation, incomplete and outdated examples, and just plain lies and BS. I can personally vouch for the information in the Salearea Guides, I know the researcher as well as I know myself. (_COUGH_)
> SALEAREA GUIDES
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg



Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'll be keeping that in mind in the future! And appreciate the help with my bags, and the great info you gave me. You've been very helpful Hyacinth so wanted to give you my thanks again personally. 

There is a lot of misinformation out there on the internet, especially on Ebay guides as I've heard and seen for myself, so that's why I love TPF. But I just wanted to say that I found your Salearea Guides along with other guides in the Reference Library on Coach especially helpful so thanks very much!


----------



## Ule313

Any ideas on the red bag I posted 2-3 posts up?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello again, my friends. I found this Zippy Wallet while thrift shopping and I wanted to know some more details about where it is from/if it was MFF/how old. Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

Ule313 said:


> Any ideas on the red bag I posted 2-3 posts up?



Usually if no one answers, that means no one knows. There are almost NO public records of vintage and especially Cashin-era bags except for the ones kept by a handful of dedicated collectors.

Keep checking back, maybe someone who doesn't check this thread every day might see your photos and have an answer.


----------



## seta zena

Hi i have this Coach with Dust Bag and i church people gave it to me to help rise fund for the kids. I like to know if this coach bag is real#B0971-12966


----------



## BeenBurned

seta zena said:


> Hi i have this Coach with Dust Bag and i church people gave it to me to help rise fund for the kids. I like to know if this coach bag is real#B0971-12966


We can't authenticate without pictures because most fakes have creeds with serial numbers too. 

There's a thread specifically for authentication requests. Please refer to post #1 for the information and posting format.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584

BTW, welcome!


----------



## Ule313

Hyacinth said:


> Usually if no one answers, that means no one knows. There are almost NO public records of vintage and especially Cashin-era bags except for the ones kept by a handful of dedicated collectors.
> 
> Keep checking back, maybe someone who doesn't check this thread every day might see your photos and have an answer.



Oh okay, bummer! They really should put out a book of the brand's history and all the styles through the decades...


----------



## belle419

Can someone please ID this bag? I received it secondhand, and know nothing about designer bags. I am hoping it is authentic, and to learn the name / style / design, so I can seek out matching accessories if possible. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwa5TGMYAHSeN1B5dkgzMGRVS2NNYW0yWTZoSnhTUXpMUGpV/view?usp=sharing 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bwa5TGMYAHSedkJNak0zdm11OVA0YkZnV3AtX2ktRVljNV9j


----------



## belle419

belle419 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag? I received it secondhand, and know nothing about designer bags. I am hoping it is authentic, and to learn the name / style / design, so I can seek out matching accessories if possible.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwa5TGMYAHSeN1B5dkgzMGRVS2NNYW0yWTZoSnhTUXpMUGpV/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bwa5TGMYAHSedkJNak0zdm11OVA0YkZnV3AtX2ktRVljNV9j



Here are photos I am now able to attach. I am hoping someone can tell me more about this style and/or design details. I have also posted in the Authentication thread, because this is my first bag like this. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Hyacinth

belle419 said:


> Here are photos I am now able to attach. I am hoping someone can tell me more about this style and/or design details. I have also posted in the Authentication thread, because this is my first bag like this. Thank you for any help.
> 
> View attachment 3154281
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154282
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154283
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154284



I think your question has already been answered in another thread. _This is one of the reasons why we ask that the same question isn't posted in more than one place in the forums._ That's called cross-posting and is discouraged or forbidden at almost all internet forums, especially since the same members usually check both places. It causes confusion and wastes forum bandwidth. If both authentication and identification are needed, ask for authentication in that thread and ask the authenticator for the style name. They'll post it if they know it. Coach has made thousands of styles and if there's no serial number inside the bag with a style number it can be almost impossible to give it an exact name. It seems confusing in the beginning but gets easier the more you use the forum.

If we think a question should be posted in a different forum, we'll suggest it. Otherwise a link to the original post is best. Thanks!


----------



## Zuggy

Any ideas on this bag?  I wish I had the style # but alas, I do not.  Any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Zuggy said:


> Any ideas on this bag?  I wish I had the style # but alas, I do not.  Any info will be much appreciated.


Style #12980. I'm not sure of the name, I think it was called Hamptons Leather Legacy Business Tote. It's from 2008.


----------



## noshoepolish

Zuggy said:


> Any ideas on this bag?  I wish I had the style # but alas, I do not.  Any info will be much appreciated.




They came with a Legacy Stripe laptop case.


----------



## Zuggy

whateve said:


> Style #12980. I'm not sure of the name, I think it was called Hamptons Leather Legacy Business Tote. It's from 2008.


Perfect!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Zuggy

noshoepolish said:


> They came with a Legacy Stripe laptop case.


Thanks!  After BB gave me the style number I was able to do a little searching and found a few on the bay with the laptop cases.  I appreciate the fast responses!


----------



## ReverieMay

Can anyone help with this?  I found this on the web and it's gorgeous. Looks vintage.


----------



## whateve

ReverieMay said:


> Can anyone help with this?  I found this on the web and it's gorgeous. Looks vintage.


I don't have much information about it. It is style #4191, made around 1995. There is one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...042544?hash=item1c599552b0:g:ZrgAAOSwDNdVrJSP


----------



## dgphoto

Hi! Can anyone tell me what style this is, please?


Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

ReverieMay said:


> Can anyone help with this?  I found this on the web and it's gorgeous. Looks vintage.



I'm not sure of the name. I've seen it called a Soft Kelly Bag based on an example with the original price tag, or described as a Lexington Soft Shoulder Bag and a School Tote, among other things. It seems odd that it has a Soho-type style number and buckle and Sonoma lining, but so do the other ones I've seen.

Also, If Hermes had the name "Kelly Bag" copyrighted as I think they did, they could have forced Coach to change the name. Maybe that's why it's so hard to find any details. Just a guess.


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what style this is, please?
> View attachment 3159808
> 
> Thanks!




I have searched and searched for something similar to no avail. I'm beginning to think it is a fake. [emoji58]


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what style this is, please?
> View attachment 3159808
> 
> Thanks!





dgphoto said:


> I have searched and searched for something similar to no avail. I'm beginning to think it is a fake. [emoji58]


When I first saw your post, it reminded me of the Garcia legacy leather bags (specifically, style 12705) but it's definitely not that style. 

I am doubtful of authenticity too.

I suspect this is what it's copying:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-12705...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dgphoto

BeenBurned said:


> When I first saw your post, it reminded me of the Garcia legacy leather bags (specifically, style 12705) but it's definitely not that style.
> 
> I am doubtful of authenticity too.
> 
> I suspect this is what it's copying:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-12705...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Thanks, BeenBurned for your wisdom! This is the only other photo provided, which tells me nothing. She also states original retail was $298. 


I sent a message asking for more info and photos but haven't gotten a reply. I may take this off my watch list. [emoji20]


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned for your wisdom! This is the only other photo provided, which tells me nothing. She also states original retail was $298.
> View attachment 3160614
> 
> I sent a message asking for more info and photos but haven't gotten a reply. I may take this off my watch list. [emoji20]


That's fake. 

That marking and trim is copying Louis Vuitton's trim and heatstamp. Coach doesn't do it that way.

Is this item listed somewhere where it can be reported?


----------



## dgphoto

Ahhh! I'm with you on that. Reporting this Fakey McFakerson bag. It's listed on eBay: 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141803722123 

Thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Ahhh! I'm with you on that. Reporting this Fakey McFakerson bag. It's listed on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141803722123
> 
> Thanks, BeenBurned!


Seller  bull03882001

 bull03882001 already sold that fake bag once. Either he has 2 of them or the first buyer backed out after realizing it's fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## GoStanford

I was in an outlet today and saw a bag that came in teal and silver and looked like a Celine luggage tote.  This bag had slip pouches on either side of the bag, a zipped pouch along the back, and a zip top and a square shape.  I don't remember the description inside, but it was priced at 70% off from 495, and it had a horse and carriage on the tag, which made me think it was a FP delete.  I don't know if they still do that to label deletes at the outlet, though.  Would appreciate it if any of you recognize it by description.  It almost looked like a Legacy Tanner Tote but the handles were flatter.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello everybody! I found these two items at Value Village and I need some help ID'ing them. Thank you.


----------



## KristyC1979

Hi ladies, New here! I have a keychain that myself and some other ladies are stumped on! Where can I post it for help?


----------



## whateve

KristyC1979 said:


> Hi ladies, New here! I have a keychain that myself and some other ladies are stumped on! Where can I post it for help?


Welcome!
If you think it is authentic but you want to know more about it, such as the style number or when it was made, post pictures or a link here. If you want to know if it is authentic and also might want to know more about it, post pictures in the Authenticate thread in the Shopping subforum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html
If you just want to talk about it with other keychain collectors and lovers, we have a keychain clubhouse here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-fob-addict-central-key-ring-clubhouse-765927.html


----------



## MurphysLaw74

I'm trying to get a coach keychain authenticated but can't post my own thread... Can someone help me? I'm list n confused in here!!!


----------



## whateve

MurphysLaw74 said:


> I'm trying to get a coach keychain authenticated but can't post my own thread... Can someone help me? I'm list n confused in here!!!


You got your answer as to where to post in another thread but here it is again: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello everybody! I found these two items at Value Village and I need some help ID'ing them. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161879
> View attachment 3161882


Both the bag and wallet are scribble pattern. The wallet is style 40420.


----------



## Hyacinth

MurphysLaw74 said:


> I'm trying to get a coach keychain authenticated but can't post my own thread... Can someone help me? I'm list n confused in here!!!



You're not supposed to "post your own thread". *You're supposed to add a post to the Authenticate This Coach thread that's already there. * Read the post where your question was answered. 
"_If you want to know if it is authentic and also might want to know more about it, post pictures in the Authenticate thread in the Shopping subforum here_: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ng-889527.html

Read Post number One for directions, then go to the LAST page and ask your question.

Do you have any questions?


----------



## BeenBurned

MurphysLaw74 said:


> I'm trying to get a coach keychain authenticated but can't post my own thread... Can someone help me? I'm list n confused in here!!!





whateve said:


> You got your answer as to where to post in another thread but here it is again: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html





Hyacinth said:


> You're not supposed to "post your own thread". *You're supposed to add a post to the Authenticate This Coach thread that's already there. * Read the post where your question was answered.
> "_If you want to know if it is authentic and also might want to know more about it, post pictures in the Authenticate thread in the Shopping subforum here_: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...ng-889527.html
> 
> Read Post number One for directions, then go to the LAST page and ask your question.
> 
> Do you have any questions?


It was also answered here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-cl...ey-ring-clubhouse-765927-90.html#post29328546


----------



## i love louie

Anyone remember the name of this bag? I bought it a few years ago and I'm gonna sell it since I never use it anymore. Is it a Kristen something? I need to look for the tags Uggh.


----------



## BeenBurned

i love louie said:


> Anyone remember the name of this bag? I bought it a few years ago and I'm gonna sell it since I never use it anymore. Is it a Kristen something? I need to look for the tags Uggh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162895


----------



## i love louie

BeenBurned said:


> If you post the creed (if it has one), it can be more easily identified. It is a Kristen.




Duh [emoji12] great idea been burned . Thanx for your help girly


----------



## whateve

i love louie said:


> Anyone remember the name of this bag? I bought it a few years ago and I'm gonna sell it since I never use it anymore. Is it a Kristen something? I need to look for the tags Uggh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162895


----------



## i love louie

whateve said:


> It looks like a Kristen leather willow shoulder bag 16818.


  thanx a million


----------



## whateve

i love louie said:


> thanx a million


You're welcome.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> Both the bag and wallet are scribble pattern. The wallet is style 40420.




Thank you! How about this?


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you! How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163340


It's a patchwork slim envelope wallet, style 40912 but I don't know the "official" name of the style.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> It's a patchwork slim envelope wallet, style 40912 but I don't know the "official" name of the style.




I just wanted to let you how much of a help you have been thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> I just wanted to let you how much of a help you have been thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## quinna

I wasn't exactly sure where to put this since I do know that this is obviously a woven Caroline, but I was a bit curious about some differences compared to others of the same # and style. I bought this on ebay recently, and a few things I missed were the fact that there's no pleats sewn in the front or back. I know sometimes they relax, but they just weren't sewn in this one at all. Also, if you look at the close up of the chain hardware you'll see that the connecting links that were usually dark (almost black) are strangely textured silver. Is this bag just a weird anomaly? I googled quite a bit, and every other one I came up with looks like the stock photo.


----------



## emhachem

Anyone know this bag style?


----------



## quinna

emhachem said:


> Anyone know this bag style?



Looks like Phoebe. I'm guessing large (original size) by the way it looks, but I'm not 100% sure on the size.


----------



## quinna

Ok, one more detail that bothered me about the bag I posted above. The Coach logo color doesn't match either. I know this isn't necessarily a rule of sorts, but all the others I've seen on my Carolines do.


----------



## Zealous

quinna said:


> I wasn't exactly sure where to put this since I do know that this is obviously a woven Caroline, but I was a bit curious about some differences compared to others of the same # and style. I bought this on ebay recently, and a few things I missed were the fact that there's no pleats sewn in the front or back. I know sometimes they relax, but they just weren't sewn in this one at all. Also, if you look at the close up of the chain hardware you'll see that the connecting links that were usually dark (almost black) are strangely textured silver. Is this bag just a weird anomaly? I googled quite a bit, and every other one I came up with looks like the stock photo.




Hi, quinna! I'm not familiar with Carolines as I've only seen them in photos but, I saw this listing also without pleats:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-Mad...RP-1200-ULTRA-MARINE-/151355575354?nav=SEARCH

Not sure about authenticity or if the listing helps but thought I'd post for you to check out.


----------



## Hyacinth

quinna said:


> Ok, one more detail that bothered me about the bag I posted above. The Coach logo color doesn't match either. I know this isn't necessarily a rule of sorts, but all the others I've seen on my Carolines do.



That's actually a BIG problem. On almost every bag with a Carriage emblem, the Coach name plaque color should match the leather color. There are a few exceptions but this isn't one of them.

You probably should have posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread but let's keep it here as long as you have so many photos posted already.

Can you get a better picture of the creed and especially the serial number? If the lining can be pulled out, try to take a straight- on photo instead of an angled one. Right now the serial number isn't legible and there are other details of the creed we need to see. If we need any other photos, we'll ask after we've looked closer at the creed. 

The style number looks like 19646 - hard to tell for sure from the picture - so it's not _supposed_ to be pleated, but the other problems could be serious. The connecting links aren't supposed to be black but they should be textured and almost a gunmetal shade. You CAN'T compare it to a listing for style # 19848 because that's NOT the style number, but when comparing it to a listing for 19646 the color of the Coach plaque becomes a serious problem. Compare it to this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1200-R...588190?hash=item1c5ade155e:g:9PUAAOSwpdpVehEu

Please post a link to the Ebay auction where you bought the bag. We require that for authentications.

Any time you need identification or authentication, we need the full serial number. A clear photo of the creed and serial number would also help. And remember to post at the Authentication thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentications.


----------



## quinna

Hyacinth said:


> That's actually a BIG problem.
> 
> You probably should have posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread but let's keep it here as long as you have so many photos posted already.
> 
> Can you get a better picture of the creed and especially the serial number? If the lining can be pulled out, try to take a straight- on photo instead of an angled one. Right now the serial number isn't legible and there are other details of the creed we need to see. If we need any other photos, we'll ask after we've looked closer at the creed.
> 
> The style number looks like 19646 so it's not supposed to be pleated, but the other problems could be serious.
> 
> Please post a link to the Ebay auction where you bought the bag. We require that for authentications.



Sorry for posting in the wrong spot. When I initially posted I wasn't doubting the authenticity, but now I'm not 100%. It was an impulsive purchase with a crappy listing, and I know I would have been advised to ask for more pictures. I'm not sure how to link with the app, but the item number is: 361406057210.  Here's some better pictures and some more close up details. Thanks.
Eta sorry, I don't know why the creed flipped.


----------



## quinna

Ok, here's a possible theory. When I google the style number one of the images I found is an exact match to this bag (it's small, but you can see the same details that I called into question), and it's found on a Malaysian handbag blog. I can't prove where she sources her images obviously, but she does credit Coach at the bottom of the post. Could this have been an Asian version?
http://www.bagaddictsanonymous.com/2012/04/coach-mothers-day-edition.html


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> That's actually a BIG problem. On almost every bag with a Carriage emblem, the Coach name plaque color should match the leather color. There are a few exceptions but this isn't one of them.
> 
> You probably should have posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread but let's keep it here as long as you have so many photos posted already.
> 
> Can you get a better picture of the creed and especially the serial number? If the lining can be pulled out, try to take a straight- on photo instead of an angled one. Right now the serial number isn't legible and there are other details of the creed we need to see. If we need any other photos, we'll ask after we've looked closer at the creed.
> 
> The style number looks like 19646 - hard to tell for sure from the picture - so it's not _supposed_ to be pleated, but the other problems could be serious. The connecting links aren't supposed to be black but they should be textured and almost a gunmetal shade. You CAN'T compare it to a listing for style # 19848 because that's NOT the style number, but when comparing it to a listing for 19646 the color of the Coach plaque becomes a serious problem. Compare it to this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1200-R...588190?hash=item1c5ade155e:g:9PUAAOSwpdpVehEu
> 
> Please post a link to the Ebay auction where you bought the bag. We require that for authentications.
> 
> Any time you need identification or authentication, we need the full serial number. A clear photo of the creed and serial number would also help. And remember to post at the Authentication thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentications.





quinna said:


> Sorry for posting in the wrong spot. When I initially posted I wasn't doubting the authenticity, but now I'm not 100%. It was an impulsive purchase with a crappy listing, and I know I would have been advised to ask for more pictures. I'm not sure how to link with the app, but the item number is: 361406057210.  Here's some better pictures and some more close up details. Thanks.
> Eta sorry, I don't know why the creed flipped.


I've been reading but not commenting because I don't know the bag and didn't have really helpful advice or comments until you posted the item number. (A link is more helpful but I know it's sometimes difficult if you're on a phone.)

After reading Hyacinth's comments and looking at the "issues," I silently wondered to myself whether the seller was located in NY and once I looked at the listing, my question was answered. (Think: NY sellers of "samples." Not sure this is one of them but I see red flags.)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*ETA*: *I see that Hyacinth mentioned this. I'll leave the comp pictures for reference.*
Another HUGE problem is the color of the background on the front plaque. Your bag looks like it's black:






Compare to these two listings: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1200-R...588190?hash=item1c5ade155e:g:9PUAAOSwpdpVehEu





And:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Madis...388379?hash=item3ab48f395b:g:dNoAAOSw5VFWKW3-






Also, your hardware looks silver (in your pictures). The other listings are gold.

Another difference is in the stitch length bordering the logo section.

ETA again: So far, every listing I've seen is from the 69 plant. Yours is 93.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> I've been reading but not commenting because I don't know the bag and didn't have really helpful advice or comments until you posted the item number. (A link is more helpful but I know it's sometimes difficult if you're on a phone.)
> 
> After reading Hyacinth's comments and looking at the "issues," I silently wondered to myself whether the seller was located in NY and once I looked at the listing, my question was answered. (Think: NY sellers of "samples." Not sure this is one of them but I see red flags.)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *ETA*: *I see that Hyacinth mentioned this. I'll leave the comp pictures for reference.*
> Another HUGE problem is the color of the background on the front plaque. Your bag looks like it's black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare to these two listings:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1200-R...588190?hash=item1c5ade155e:g:9PUAAOSwpdpVehEu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Madis...388379?hash=item3ab48f395b:g:dNoAAOSw5VFWKW3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your hardware looks silver (in your pictures). The other listings are gold.
> 
> Another difference is in the stitch length bordering the logo section.



The hardware on my bag is definitely gold, but the leather is not the blue leather that is in those listings. It's two shades of dark teal. I'm a little thick, and I'm not quite understanding what you mean about the samples. Also, did you catch my post above about the Malaysian blog?


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> The hardware on my bag is definitely gold, but the leather is not the blue leather that is in those listings. It's two shades of dark teal. I'm a little thick, and I'm not quite understanding what you mean about the samples. Also, did you catch my post above about the Malaysian blog?


Thanks for clarifying the hardware color. That's a +1 for your bag but still, it's the only one I can add. 

What I means about the samples is that we've seen some very VERY close fakes in listings in which the sellers (usually from NY or NJ) claim their bags are samples. Yet receipts nor any other proof has been shown that the bags were actually made by or sold by Coach. 

I did see the blog. I'm not sure that's real helpful because there aren't any detailed pictures. 


I don't have time now to look for the posts about the "samples" but I'll try to get to them if someone else doesn't post them first. 

*My personal opinion is that the bag isn't authentic. *


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for clarifying the hardware color. That's a +1 for your bag but still, it's the only one I can add.
> 
> What I means about the samples is that we've seen some very VERY close fakes in listings in which the sellers (usually from NY or NJ) claim their bags are samples. Yet receipts nor any other proof has been shown that the bags were actually made by or sold by Coach.
> 
> I did see the blog. I'm not sure that's real helpful because there aren't any detailed pictures.
> 
> 
> I don't have time now to look for the posts about the "samples" but I'll try to get to them if someone else doesn't post them first.
> 
> *My personal opinion is that the bag isn't authentic. *



I just noticed your edit about plant numbers, and I wasn't sure if it was relevant, but I checked the number on my saffron embossed caroline (which I think was an Asian exclusive), and it is also 93 as well as the number on vachetta Caroline.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The style number looks like 19646 - hard to tell for sure from the picture - so it's not _supposed_ to be pleated, but the other problems could be serious.


Hyacinth, from what I'm seeing, the 19646 style IS supposed to be pleated:
http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro...trksid=m570.l1313&_odkw=coach+19646&_osacat=0

Note the first picture is from Quinna's seller,  sandy-ny. The picture on the right is another listing, an authentic bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> *Hyacinth, from what I'm seeing, the 19646 style IS supposed to be pleated:*
> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro...trksid=m570.l1313&_odkw=coach+19646&_osacat=0
> 
> Note the first picture is from Quinna's seller,  sandy-ny. The picture on the right is another listing, an authentic bag.



Nope. It's woven on the bottom, the TOP part of some other similar styles are actally pleated. The top of 19646 is supposed to be smooth leather.

Give me a bit to get back to this. Not only is my computer about to crash with having over 50 browser windows open, but I'm fighting an absolutely STINKING migraine and can barely stand to look at the screen even with the brightness turned all the way down.

Google Coach 19646 for more pics of how it's supposed to look on the outside  I think it's 19848 that's pleated on top.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Nope. It's woven on the bottom, the TOP part of some other similar styles are actally pleated. The top of 19646 is supposed to be smooth leather.
> 
> Give me a bit to get back to this. Not only is my computer about to crash with having over 50 browser windows open, but I'm fighting an absolutely STINKING migraine and can barely stand to look at the screen even with the brightness turned all the way down.
> 
> Google Coach 19646 for more pics of how it's supposed to look on the outside  I think it's 19848 that's pleated on top.


Ugh. I hope you're feeling better soon!

I was referring to the pleats at the bottom where the front meets the base.


----------



## ValentinasVault

Does anyone recognize this bag?  There is no creed patch, but it is a small bag. approx 11 x 7 x 2 inches.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh. I hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> I was referring to the pleats at the bottom where the front meets the base.



Ah. I didn't even notice those. But I'm leaning toward "pleated" meaning more like the 19848 pleating. 

Anyway, the black plaque on the poster's bag is a major red flag, pleats or no. I'll try to take a look at some other details as soon as my eyes will co-operate. Bloody low-pressure weather systems!

ETA - One other problem is that I can't find another 19646 made in that 93 plant, which if I remember right did or does mostly (but not exclusively) MFF bags. Strange that our tPF poster has the only one with that style number. Looking at the creed, I'm seeing a lot of highs and lows in the stamping. The first letter of almost every word is deeper than the others in the same word.

Comparing JUST bags with the same plant and date codes within 6 months of the blue one - one MFF, one full price, plus our possible fake - now WHY doesn't the one for the FP stores also have a Carriage on the creed? And why is the "o" in "No" in a slightly different position on the questionable creed?:


----------



## quinna

Hyacinth said:


> Ah. I didn't even notice those. But I'm leaning toward "pleated" meaning more like the 19848 pleating.
> 
> Anyway, the black plaque on the poster's bag is a major red flag, pleats or no. I'll try to take a look at some other details as soon as my eyes will co-operate. Bloody low-pressure weather systems!
> 
> ETA - One other problem is that I can't find another 19646 made in that 93 plant, which if I remember right did or does mostly (but not exclusively) MFF bags. Strange that our tPF poster has the only one with that style number. Looking at the creed, I'm seeing a lot of highs and lows in the stamping. The first letter of almost every word is deeper than the others in the same word.
> 
> Comparing JUST bags with the same plant and date codes within 6 months of the blue one - one MFF, one full price, plus our possible fake - now WHY doesn't the one for the FP stores also have a Carriage on the creed? And why is the "o" in "No" in a slightly different position on the questionable creed?:



I dont have another 19646 to compare, but I can compare bags with the same plant code (both Carolines)


----------



## Hyacinth

ValentinasVault said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag?  There is no creed patch, but it is a small bag. approx 11 x 7 x 2 inches.



11x7 inches isn't small. It's considered medium size and should, depending on when it was made, either have a creed patch or TINY white fabric tag with the production codes and style number near the bottom of the inside zipper pocket sewn into one of the seams. If you can't see it, try feeling for it.

The style reminds me of the Campbell line of Made For Factory bags from a few years ago, but those should have creed patches.

BTW, are you measuring the length across the top of the bag or across the bottom? What's the length across the bottom?


ETA - never mind, I found it. Coach is apparently going by the length at the base, which one seller gives as 9 inches. So a 9x7 bag could be considered an accessory and wouldn't have to have a creed. 

Style 50103, Campbell Signature Mini Tote Crossbody is what it says on the tag - here's a listing for another one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Campb...551418?hash=item1ea5f8983a:g:oycAAOSwsB9WD9m2


----------



## Hyacinth

quinna said:


> I dont have another 19646 to compare, but I can compare bags with the same plant code (both Carolines)



The first one would seem to suggest that the creed stamp itself for the 93 plant was changed some time in January 2012. A slim chance, but Possible. Or the plant could have two creed stamps. Also possible, it's probably one of their largest plants. 

The second one is a special creed that probably can only be compared to another one from the same line of anniversary bags.

So IF your blue bag's creed is genuine, we still have the problem of the mismatched Carriage emblem plaque. There's a REEEEEEALLLY slim chance that they either made a mistake OR ran out of the correct color and just used whatever they could find in which case, it's probably genuine.
ETA - never mind, I just saw the photo from the Malaysian blog that you mentioned in post 10292. OK, chances of it being authentic just went up another few notches. 

*"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency..."* Rinse and repeat.

Looking at BeenBurned for a second opinion, my head is about to explode and it's not a good feeling...


----------



## quinna

Hyacinth said:


> The first one would seem to suggest that the creed stamp itself for the 93 plant was changed some time in January 2012. A slim chance, but Possible. Or the plant could have two creed stamps. Also possible, it's probably one of their largest plants.
> 
> The second one is a special creed that probably can only be compared to another one from the same line of anniversary bags.
> 
> So IF your blue bag's creed is genuine, we still have the problem of the mismatched Carriage emblem plaque. There's a REEEEEEALLLY slim chance that they either made a mistake OR ran out of the correct color and just used whatever they could find in which case, it's probably genuine.
> 
> Looking at BeenBurned for a second opinion, my head is about to explode and it's not a good feeling...



Sorry to open such a can or worms.  I really wish there was a way of knowing for sure (she says coach, which I would assume to be an Asian site) where that picture on the Malaysian blog came from because it's identical down to the black plaque at least on the outside.


----------



## ValentinasVault

Hyacinth said:


> 11x7 inches isn't small. It's considered medium size and should, depending on when it was made, either have a creed patch or TINY white fabric tag with the production codes and style number near the bottom of the inside zipper pocket sewn into one of the seams. If you can't see it, try feeling for it.
> 
> The style reminds me of the Campbell line of Made For Factory bags from a few years ago, but those should have creed patches.
> 
> BTW, are you measuring the length across the top of the bag or across the bottom? What's the length across the bottom?




That was measured across the top, the bottom measurement is approx 8 1/2 inches. I did check for the tag inside and all there is is the made in china tag.  I thought it looked like a campbell too. Everything about the bag looks good, the pattern is symmetrical, the lining feels right, the bag has a nice weight to it, not flimsy, stitching looks even.  I;m not sure you can tell, but the C's are lurex, if that helps at all.


----------



## ValentinasVault

Oh, I believe I found it!  Coach Campbell Signature Mini Crossbody 50084


----------



## Hyacinth

quinna said:


> Sorry to open such a can or worms.  I really wish there was a way of knowing for sure (she says coach, which I would assume to be an Asian site) where that picture on the Malaysian blog came from because it's identical down to the black plaque at least on the outside.



The one difference is that the leather behind the Carriage and plaque on yours looks about 2 shades lighter than it does on the one in the blog pic. Maybe the grain of that piece is slightly different and it's showing a bigger color difference to the camera than in real life. In fact, in your photos the same bag looks several very different shades of blue depending on the lighting.

I'll say Probably Genuine, don't worry about it. I think Coach does it deliberately just to drive us nuts.

_Rinse and Repeat .._.


----------



## Hyacinth

ValentinasVault said:


> Oh, I believe I found it!  Coach Campbell Signature Mini Crossbody 50084



Post 10303 

But the question remains - what's the right style number? Apparently they had 2 versions of the same bag. Maybe 50103 was the Sateen version and 50084 was the regular Sig fabric? The Cs on the 50103 look much more metallic.


----------



## quinna

The color differences on mine seem deliberate. The main body of the bag is the darker teal with the horizontal woven pieces, side trim, and behind the plaque are all very slightly lighter. I know you can't go by feel, but the overall feel of the bag is the same as my authentic ones. I scrutinized and compared hardware like crazy and it's consistently like the others minus the small rings. I seem to be attracted to "difficult" bags. Thanks for your investigating, and I'm sorry for any headaches I may have caused.


----------



## Hyacinth

quinna said:


> The color differences on mine seem deliberate. The main body of the bag is the darker teal with the horizontal woven pieces, side trim, and behind the plaque are all very slightly lighter. I know you can't go by feel, but the overall feel of the bag is the same as my authentic ones. I scrutinized and compared hardware like crazy and it's consistently like the others minus the small rings. I seem to be attracted to "difficult" bags. Thanks for your investigating, and I'm sorry for any headaches I may have caused.



Don't apologise! And the headache wasn't from you, it was weather-related. Low pressure system coming through, apparently, I used to get them all the time when I was working and outside a lot. 

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## quinna

Hyacinth said:


> Don't apologise! And the headache wasn't from you, it was weather-related. Low pressure system coming through, apparently, I used to get them all the time when I was working and outside a lot.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!



Thanks again


----------



## ValentinasVault

Hyacinth said:


> Post 10303
> 
> But the question remains - what's the right style number? Apparently they had 2 versions of the same bag. Maybe 50103 was the Sateen version and 50084 was the regular Sig fabric? The Cs on the 50103 look much more metallic.




Ah yes, you may be right, thank  you!


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I dont have another 19646 to compare, but I can compare bags with the same plant code (both Carolines)


*See my comment below with reference to your first "comparison" creed. *


Hyacinth said:


> *The first one would seem to suggest that the creed stamp itself for the 93 plant was changed some time in January 2012.* A slim chance, but Possible. Or the plant could have two creed stamps. Also possible, it's probably one of their largest plants.
> 
> The second one is a special creed that probably can only be compared to another one from the same line of anniversary bags.
> 
> So IF your blue bag's creed is genuine, we still have the problem of the mismatched Carriage emblem plaque. There's a REEEEEEALLLY slim chance that they either made a mistake OR ran out of the correct color and just used whatever they could find in which case, it's probably genuine.
> ETA - never mind, I just saw the photo from the Malaysian blog that you mentioned in post 10292. OK, chances of it being authentic just went up another few notches.
> 
> *"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency..."* Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Looking at BeenBurned for a second opinion, my head is about to explode and it's not a good feeling...





quinna said:


> Sorry to open such a can or worms.  I really wish there was a way of knowing for sure (she says coach, which I would assume to be an Asian site) where that picture on the Malaysian blog came from because it's identical down to the black plaque at least on the outside.


Reference the *blue* above, I believe that first creed you posted, supposedly from a bag from the same plant (93) is actually 98. I've enlarged it to further demonstrate that it's not the same plant. The 93 plant bags don't have horse and carriages, with the exception of yours.

So that comparison isn't a valid one. As I stated above in post               #*10293* and Hyacinth confirmed, there isn't a single other listing for your style bag from the 93 plant. 

And the fact that the only only other picture of a bag in this style is the one on the Malaysian website further makes me think the bag is fake and the picture on the Malaysian website is of a fake. 

Again, your bag and that Malaysian bag are the only ones that don't have those pleats/puckers on the lower front of the bag. 

*I do not believe it's an authentic bag. *You seem to really want to believe that it's genuine and if you're happy with it, by all means keep it. But my advice comes with the caveat that you not try to resell it because IMO, if a buyer raises a dispute about authenticity, you might lose the case and end up with a policy violation on your record. 

Personally, I'd return the bag and advise the seller of the questionable authenticity.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> *See my comment below with reference to your first "comparison" creed. *
> 
> 
> 
> Reference the *blue* above, I believe that first creed you posted, supposedly from a bag from the same plant (93) is actually 98. I've enlarged it to further demonstrate that it's not the same plant. The 93 plant bags don't have horse and carriages, with the exception of yours.
> 
> So that comparison isn't a valid one. As I stated above in post               #*10293* and Hyacinth confirmed, there isn't a single other listing for your style bag from the 93 plant.
> 
> And the fact that the only only other picture of a bag in this style is the one on the Malaysian website further makes me think the bag is fake and the picture on the Malaysian website is of a fake.
> 
> Again, your bag and that Malaysian bag are the only ones that don't have those pleats/puckers on the lower front of the bag.
> 
> *I do not believe it's an authentic bag. *You seem to really want to believe that it's genuine and if you're happy with it, by all means keep it. But my advice comes with the caveat that you not try to resell it because IMO, if a buyer raises a dispute about authenticity, you might lose the case and end up with a policy violation on your record.
> 
> Personally, I'd return the bag and advise the seller of the questionable authenticity.



The plant number is a 3 not an 8, it's just in a weird part of the texture. As far as the authenticity goes, I really don't want to keep a fake bag, especially at $200. However, I was hesitant because I wanted some concrete evidence before I started the return. I didn't realize until now that she does take returns, which makes things easier. I'm so used to sellers that don't that I assumed wrongly.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Ok, here's a possible theory. When I google the style number one of the images I found is an exact match to this bag (it's small, but you can see the same details that I called into question), and it's found on a Malaysian handbag blog. I can't prove where she sources her images obviously, but she does credit Coach at the bottom of the post. Could this have been an Asian version?
> http://www.bagaddictsanonymous.com/2012/04/coach-mothers-day-edition.html





Hyacinth said:


> ETA - never mind, I just saw the photo from the Malaysian blog that you mentioned in post 10292. OK, chances of it being authentic just went up another few notches.
> 
> 
> Looking at BeenBurned for a second opinion, my head is about to explode and it's not a good feeling...


May I ask why you're both sure that picture on the blog shows an authentic bag? Those aren't Coach's stock photos, AFAIK. 

Notice that the picture of the bag on the left has the pleats/tucks at the bottom of the front but the blue one doesn't. 

The rings on the bag on the left are larger than that on the right:









This is a copy of Coach's 19646 page:


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> May I ask why you're both sure that picture on the blog shows an authentic bag? Those aren't Coach's stock photos, AFAIK.
> 
> Notice that the picture of the bag on the left has the pleats/tucks at the bottom of the front but the blue one doesn't.
> 
> The rings on the bag on the left are larger than that on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a copy of Coach's 19646 page:



I never said I was sure it was authentic. That was the problem. I only wished I had a way of finding out the original source of the photo. The blogger credits Coach, but who knows.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> The plant number is a 3 not an 8, it's just in a weird part of the texture. As far as the authenticity goes, I really don't want to keep a fake bag, especially at $200. However, I was hesitant because I wanted some concrete evidence before I started the return. I didn't realize until now that she does take returns, which makes things easier. I'm so used to sellers that don't that I assumed wrongly.


It still looks like an 8 to me.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> It still looks like an 8 to me.


I'm terrible with quick memo, but I tried to show where you can see the clear end of the bottom of the three. Not that it necessarily proves anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know whether we'll ever know for sure whether it's authentic or now. But as I said, if I were the buyer, I'd return it. Among the things that make me uncomfortable are the following that are unique to YOUR bag and not a single other that I can find listed or pictured anywhere: 
1. The color of the background of the Coach plaque of yours doesn't match the color of the leather.
2. Your bag is doesn't have the tucks at the bottom of the front where the front meets the base
3. The rings on your bag are smaller than other bags of the same style
4. Your bag is the only one of that style with a 93 plant code.

I found this source for the picture you showed. Although that Malaysian blogger used the picture, I don't believe it was one of Coach's own images. I looked at malaysia.coach.com and they use the same stock pics as the regular coach.com site.

This site is based in Dubai, United Arab Emerites:
http://www.shoera.com/2012/07/16/baglovin-summer-shades/coach-madison-woven-leather-caroline/


----------



## Ule313

I found this cute little crossbody with a thin strap today. Can anybody help identify a name or style number? It's a little bag, about 8.5 inches wide x 6 inches tall. Going to post a couple more photos below; my phone only lets me add one per post.


----------



## Ule313

pic 2


----------



## Ule313

pic 3


----------



## Ule313

pic 4


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> I found this cute little crossbody with a thin strap today. Can anybody help identify a name or style number? It's a little bag, about 8.5 inches wide x 6 inches tall. Going to post a couple more photos below; my phone only lets me add one per post.





Ule313 said:


> pic 2





Ule313 said:


> pic 3





Ule313 said:


> pic 4


Sorry, it is fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

Ule313 said:


> pic 3



I hope you can get your money back. If you bought it in a brick-and-mortar store take it back and get a refund.

Is the hardware actually a silver color?

That's not the correct font for the "F" plant, which seems to have only been used for a very short time and apparently for business bags only. Pale Blue wasn't a 1994 color, and worst of all, style number 4115 belongs only to a Soho Whitney, which doesn't look anything like the bag you bought. Picture below, 4115 is the larger Bone-color bag.

There are other problems but the ones I listed are enough.

Please always have bags authenticated before you buy or bid on them.


----------



## Ule313

No, worries, it was only $3. I thought something looked weird about it, but I figured I'd take the risk since it was cute and cheap.


----------



## Ule313

Hyacinth said:


> I hope you can get your money back. If you bought it in a brick-and-mortar store take it back and get a refund.
> 
> Is the hardware actually a silver color?
> 
> That's not the correct font for the "F" plant, which seems to have only been used for a very short time and apparently for business bags only. Pale Blue wasn't a 1994 color, and worst of all, style number 4115 belongs only to a Soho Whitney, which doesn't look anything like the bag you bought. Picture below, 4115 is the larger Bone-color bag.
> 
> There are other problems but the ones I listed are enough.
> 
> Please always have bags authenticated before you buy or bid on them.



oops...forgot to quote. but yeah, it was only $3 so i'm not too worried. thanks for the info! maybe i'll take it apart and make something from the leather.


----------



## bubbles182

Hi.

I'm not a designer bag collector. But I got this one Coach as a present yearsssss ago, and I believe it is authentic (due to who gave it to me lol). But I never knew the name or value of the bag. Yearssss passed by and I feel like letting it go since I only used it maybe once or twice a year, or not at all in a year. 

I dont know where to start so hopping I can get you guys' input on this bag i.e. name,  value if it's still worth selling etc.

Thank so much in advance!

s7.postimg.org/lcp4oc0gb/Full_Size_Render_4.jpg
s18.postimg.org/wfb2l5kqx/Full_Size_Render_5.jpg
s15.postimg.org/4zzs2rxfv/Full_Size_Render_6.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

bubbles182 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not a designer bag collector. But I got this one Coach as a present yearsssss ago, and I believe it is authentic (due to who gave it to me lol). But I never knew the name or value of the bag. Yearssss passed by and I feel like letting it go since I only used it maybe once or twice a year, or not at all in a year.
> 
> I dont know where to start so hopping I can get you guys' input on this bag i.e. name,  value if it's still worth selling etc.
> 
> Thank so much in advance!
> 
> s7.postimg.org/lcp4oc0gb/Full_Size_Render_4.jpg
> s18.postimg.org/wfb2l5kqx/Full_Size_Render_5.jpg
> s15.postimg.org/4zzs2rxfv/Full_Size_Render_6.jpg


Woven leather Zoe


----------



## Hyacinth

bubbles182 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not a designer bag collector. But I got this one Coach as a present yearsssss ago, and I believe it is authentic (due to who gave it to me lol). But I never knew the name or value of the bag. Yearssss passed by and I feel like letting it go since I only used it maybe once or twice a year, or not at all in a year.
> 
> I dont know where to start so hopping I can get you guys' input on this bag i.e. name,  value if it's still worth selling etc.
> 
> Thank so much in advance!
> 
> s7.postimg.org/lcp4oc0gb/Full_Size_Render_4.jpg
> s18.postimg.org/wfb2l5kqx/Full_Size_Render_5.jpg
> s15.postimg.org/4zzs2rxfv/Full_Size_Render_6.jpg



*PLEASE don't post the same question in more than one thread or forum unless we ask you to.*

I already ansswered your question in the Guide For Coach Product Grades and Markings Reference thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> *PLEASE don't post the same question in more than one thread or forum unless we ask you to.*
> 
> I already ansswered your question in the Guide For Coach Product Grades and Markings Reference thread.


Sorry. I didn't realize when I answered here.


----------



## bubbles182

Hyacinth said:


> *PLEASE don't post the same question in more than one thread or forum unless we ask you to.*
> 
> I already ansswered your question in the Guide For Coach Product Grades and Markings Reference thread.


Hi. Thank you so much for the reminder. My apologies.


----------



## Catbird9

Any idea what this little lovely might be called? Thank you!

Measurements (provided by seller): 7.5" x 5.5" x 2.5" strap drop 18" - 22"


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Any idea what this little lovely might be called? Thank you!
> 
> Measurements (provided by seller): 7.5" x 5.5" x 2.5" strap drop 18" - 22"



It's a vintage Collegiate Bag, style 9815, and probably made in 1988 or 1989.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> It's a vintage Collegiate Bag, style 9815, and probably made in 1988 or 1989.



Thank you Hyacinth. I love it in British Tan. Probably too small to be practical...but so sweet!


----------



## Kristy A Jameso

Can someone help me to identify anything about this bag?


----------



## whateve

Kristy A Jameso said:


> Can someone help me to identify anything about this bag?


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

Kristy A Jameso said:


> Can someone help me to identify anything about this bag?



"Fake" identifies it perfectly.

The serial number is on my Fakes List and would never have been used in any bag with a Carriage emblem.

Do you own this, and if you just bought it, *get your money back.*

If it's an active auction or listing, please post the URL so it can be reported.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Could somebody please ID this tote for me? Also, is this bag rare? I keep reading articles that say it is but I want to know from you Coach Experts. Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Could somebody please ID this tote for me? Also, is this bag rare? I keep reading articles that say it is but I want to know from you Coach Experts. Thanks again!


I don't think it is rare. It's a Poppy Story Patch Glam. Here's a bunch of them on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...nkw=coach+poppy+glam+tote+story&_sacat=169291

and another search using the style number 15301: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ach+15301.TRS1&_nkw=coach+15301&_sacat=169291


----------



## Kristy A Jameso

Well for $5 I won't complain and I will just use it for myself.


----------



## lychee_

Photo

Hi can anyone identify this crossbody bag for me? It looks kind of fake to me?


----------



## whateve

lychee_ said:


> Photo
> 
> Hi can anyone identify this crossbody bag for me? It looks kind of fake to me?


It's a Peyton mini messenger swingpack F48319.


----------



## Kobreniuk

Please help identify the following coach bags:
https://goo.gl/photos/LYRkMKAvwvJH5iPMA
https://goo.gl/photos/vbFHNrFrKzn8gZpy9
https://goo.gl/photos/QDbkqeHLaxnZrcGt7
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Kobreniuk said:


> Please help identify the following coach bags:
> https://goo.gl/photos/LYRkMKAvwvJH5iPMA
> https://goo.gl/photos/vbFHNrFrKzn8gZpy9
> https://goo.gl/photos/QDbkqeHLaxnZrcGt7
> Thank you in advance!



We need more than one photo to identify an older Coach. Please post pictures or links to pictures of the front, the back with the bag turned a bit sideways so we can see the strap mountings, and a clear large readable photo of the creed stamp and serial number inside the bag. We also need* measurements* of all the bags. Thanks!


----------



## Sewkiwi

Can anyone please help me with the name of this style. I bought it in 2008. It has legacy stripe lining and serial number ends 11976. 

I understand it was a limited edition, is that true? I have never seen another one nor seen them for sale online. I love this bag but it is so damned heavy when empty that I never use it! 

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Sewkiwi said:


> Can anyone please help me with the name of this style. I bought it in 2008. It has legacy stripe lining and serial number ends 11976.
> 
> I understand it was a limited edition, is that true? I have never seen another one nor seen them for sale online. I love this bag but it is so damned heavy when empty that I never use it!
> 
> Thanks!


It's the Legacy Thompson Hobo. It's beautiful. Coach calls a lot of things limited editions. Unless they are numbered, I don't think we can prove they were limited. At least some of these ended up at the outlets.


----------



## Sewkiwi

Thank you whateve. What kind of value do you think it would have? Is it worth stashing away? I am having a clear out and this is one that I am on the fence of selling or keeping.   Thanks


----------



## whateve

Sewkiwi said:


> Thank you whateve. What kind of value do you think it would have? Is it worth stashing away? I am having a clear out and this is one that I am on the fence of selling or keeping.   Thanks


You're welcome.
It's really hard to place a value on it. Here are recent sales of Legacy Thompson bags. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684 
None of them have the flower, but that may not be important to every buyer. It's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I don't think it will necessarily grow in value. If I was trying to sell it, I'd ask $350 to $400 but it could take a long time to sell. If you priced it around $200 - $250, I think it would sell easily. I had the silver woven Thompson tote. It took a really long time to sell and I had to lower my price quite a bit. I kind of regret selling it. If it had been the hobo, I would have kept it.

I find that when I'm on the fence, I'll usually keep the bag until I'm sure, especially if I'm going to be selling at a loss. If you sell it and end up regretting it, it would be really hard to replace.


----------



## Sewkiwi

whateve said:


> You're welcome.
> It's really hard to place a value on it. Here are recent sales of Legacy Thompson bags.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> None of them have the flower, but that may not be important to every buyer. It's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I don't think it will necessarily grow in value. If I was trying to sell it, I'd ask $350 to $400 but it could take a long time to sell. If you priced it around $200 - $250, I think it would sell easily. I had the silver woven Thompson tote. It took a really long time to sell and I had to lower my price quite a bit. I kind of regret selling it. If it had been the hobo, I would have kept it.
> 
> I find that when I'm on the fence, I'll usually keep the bag until I'm sure, especially if I'm going to be selling at a loss. If you sell it and end up regretting it, it would be really hard to replace.


Thanks again. I think I am going to sleep on it - wise words! 

I live in New Zealand and Coach is not very available here so the local resale is not great. I have an eBay account but if I list it on there do you think there would be an expectation that I cover some of the shipping cost myself? I think I would get a higher sale value selling in the US. Would me being in NZ be off-putting to buyers even if I cover the international shipping?


----------



## Catbird9

Sewkiwi said:


> Thanks again. I think I am going to sleep on it - wise words!
> 
> I live in New Zealand and Coach is not very available here so the local resale is not great. I have an eBay account but if I list it on there do you think there would be an expectation that I cover some of the shipping cost myself? I think I would get a higher sale value selling in the US. Would me being in NZ be off-putting to buyers even if I cover the international shipping?



My only concern as a buyer would be the unknown factor of *customs fees*, which the buyer has to pay. This has kept me from ordering from international sellers, because I like to know ahead of time my total costs will be. 

(I recently considered buying a bag from an international seller, but when I tried to figure out how much I might have to pay (or IF I'd have to pay) in customs fees, I gave up. Very complicated!)


----------



## Hoalatha

whateve said:


> None of them have the flower, but that may not be important to every buyer.



Are all the Thompson Hobos supposed to come with a flower? I bought one used that was this style.


----------



## whateve

Hoalatha said:


> Are all the Thompson Hobos supposed to come with a flower? I bought one used that was this style.


No, that's a different style number. There were certain styles that were made with a flower. None of those that have sold recently were that style. Even of the styles that were made with the flower, some of the flowers are missing. At least one person recently sold the flower separately.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

No creed, ID window inside on the flap, small... I have looked through some Ebay pages but couldn't find any like it. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> No creed, ID window inside on the flap, small... I have looked through some Ebay pages but couldn't find any like it. TIA



Something from the Poppy line, from the same time as the New Willis? Same leather, and the same slide lock the Poppy bags had, but I don't know the name. Someone else here might. Definitely resembles the Poppys and Willises though, just smaller.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Something from the Poppy line, from the same time as the New Willis? Same leather, and the same slide lock the Poppy bags had, but I don't know the name. Someone else here might. Definitely resembles the Poppys and Willises though, just smaller.



Thank you! 

So easy when you have the right info to begin with. The search this time took a minute! It's a Poppy Leather Mini bag, that retailed for $138.00.


----------



## juju.green

Can someone please help me identify the model/style of this Coach bag? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this pic was in my inbox from coach... what bag is she holding, please? thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this pic was in my inbox from coach... what bag is she holding, please? thanks in advance.


It looks like MFF 
MINI NOLITA SATCHEL IN LEATHER           
           style: F33735

ETA: I may be wrong. The handles aren't the same although it's possible Coach changed from the prototype.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this pic was in my inbox from coach... what bag is she holding, please? thanks in advance.





BeenBurned said:


> It looks like MFF
> MINI NOLITA SATCHEL IN LEATHER
> style: F33735
> 
> ETA: I may be wrong. The handles aren't the same although it's possible Coach changed from the prototype.


I think it is the MFF baby metallic Bennett 36592.

Nolita was originally full price.


----------



## whateve

juju.green said:


> Can someone please help me identify the model/style of this Coach bag? Thanks for your help!


It's a MFF Peyton Nancy satchel F31403.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think it is the MFF baby metallic Bennett 36592.
> 
> Nolita was originally full price.


Oops, sorry. thanks for the correction.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I think it is the MFF baby metallic Bennett 36592.
> 
> Nolita was originally full price.



thank you for your assistance. Bennett might be it. i just recently purchased the nolita and it looks different than this one


----------



## juju.green

whateve said:


> It's a MFF Peyton Nancy satchel F31403.



Thanks!! &#128522;


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you for your assistance. Bennett might be it. i just recently purchased the nolita and it looks different than this one





juju.green said:


> Thanks!! &#128522;


You're welcome!


----------



## Furious

Hello Ladies,

I have been buying Coach for my wife for years...She just loves them.

I've recently come across a bag I cannot identify, and was hoping someone here can help me.  It was posted on a wall on Facebook.  

I would be so appreciative if someone can identify this one.  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Furious said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been buying Coach for my wife for years...She just loves them.
> 
> I've recently come across a bag I cannot identify, and was hoping someone here can help me.  It was posted on a wall on Facebook.
> 
> I would be so appreciative if someone can identify this one.  Thanks so much!



ETA: Pieced Tatum tote. I don't know the style number but will hunt.

found this for style 36971 but there's no picture so I don't know whether it's the same one.
http://uk.coach.com/coach-designer-totes-tatum-tall-tote-in-pieced-leather/36971.html

It looks like it's only available at the Paris flagship store. 
Scroll down:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/CoachParis?src=hash


----------



## brae

I have a few vintage coach bags I'm gonna post for your help!
First up, NYC Basic Bag?




What in the world is this color?



I've had this for a while now and I posted it somewhere years ago but I've still yet to determine what color I see... It's like bluish grey/brownish green...


----------



## Hyacinth

brae said:


> I have a few vintage coach bags I'm gonna post for your help!
> First up, NYC Basic Bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is this color?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this for a while now and I posted it somewhere years ago but I've still yet to determine what color I see... It's like bluish grey/brownish green...



Yes, it's a Basic Bag, style number 9455. I'm only seeing Grey.

With vintage bags it helps a lot if you post measurements of the bag and a clear pic of the creed and serial number so we can narrow down the time period.


----------



## brae

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's a Basic Bag, style number 9455. I'm only seeing Grey.
> 
> With vintage bags it helps a lot if you post measurements of the bag and a clear pic of the creed and serial number so we can narrow down the time period.


Sure. Here you go. Measurements are...
About 11in wide, 7in tall, 2.25 deep.

Pic of the creed:


----------



## duckcamolove

Hello everyone! I seen this bag at a local consignment store and was curious about it. Any info would be appreciated. Might be a fun rehab! PS I'm so sorry if the pictures are so big I'm learning! [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Bucketbagger

Would appreciate help identifying the names of this bag. Sometimes I see it referred to as a City Bag but I'm not sure that's right. It kind of looks a bit like a Collegiate bag, but the flap is a bit different. It's 9 inches across and 6.5 high. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

CK711 said:


> Hello everyone! I seen this bag at a local consignment store and was curious about it. Any info would be appreciated. Might be a fun rehab! PS I'm so sorry if the pictures are so big I'm learning! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194771
> View attachment 3194772
> View attachment 3194773
> View attachment 3194774


I can't read the entire creed but it looks like a Lula's Legacy from 1995.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Would appreciate help identifying the names of this bag. Sometimes I see it referred to as a City Bag but I'm not sure that's right. It kind of looks a bit like a Collegiate bag, but the flap is a bit different. It's 9 inches across and 6.5 high. Thanks in advance.


I need to see the creed and how many pockets it has. It could be a compartment bag 9850 depending.


----------



## duckcamolove

whateve said:


> I can't read the entire creed but it looks like a Lula's Legacy from 1995.




Thanks for the info! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Hyacinth

brae said:


> Sure. Here you go. Measurements are...
> About 11in wide, 7in tall, 2.25 deep.
> 
> Pic of the creed:



Probably made between 1980 and 1988


----------



## AnnieR

Hi guys, I recently came across this beauty. I don't know the name of it. The seller claims she bought it two years ago. Is it true or is this a vintage model? The brass is in very good condition, no signs of wear. 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Hyacinth

AnnieR said:


> Hi guys, I recently came across this beauty. I don't know the name of it. The seller claims she bought it two years ago. Is it true or is this a vintage model? The brass is in very good condition, no signs of wear.
> Thanks in advance for your help



I'm pretty sure it's genuine, a Pocket Purse made in 1996. But if the seller bought it 2 years ago she would have had to buy it used, or as the second owner. If she claims she bought it 2 years ago right from a Coach store, she's probably not telling the truth. A full-price store would not be selling a 17 year old purse, and if it had been returned and sold at one of the outlets, which has been known to happen, it probably should have had an outlet stamp.


----------



## brae

Hyacinth said:


> Probably made between 1980 and 1988


Thanks so much, H!


----------



## brae

Next up, what is the official name of this little guy? The metal chain was added by me. I can't get a good pic of the creed but the number is F5C-9826.


----------



## Hyacinth

brae said:


> Next up, what is the official name of this little guy? The metal chain was added by me. I can't get a good pic of the creed but the number is F5C-9826.



It's a Mini Belt Bag from 1995


----------



## brae

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Mini Belt Bag from 1995


Nice. I just found one of your guides and am reading through it right now. So F would mean it was June, 5 for 1995 and C for USA?


----------



## Hyacinth

brae said:


> Nice. I just found one of your guides and am reading through it right now. So F would mean it was June, 5 for 1995 and C for USA?



Exactly. We still don't know where in the US the first 4 (A B C and D) plants were except for A which was the original New York City plant. But we know there was at least one in Florida, probably near Miami, and another one in Puerto Rico.


----------



## ladyaverette

If you google the last set of numbers on creed patch you usually can find its name like that.


----------



## ladyaverette

What a beautiful item


----------



## ladyaverette

Mini Belt Bag - Possibly?


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyaverette said:


> If you google the last set of numbers on creed patch you usually can find its name like that.



A lot of older bags were made before Google even existed, and even before the_ Internet_ even existed. Not all the names found on Google are correct, and not all BAGS found through Google are genuine.

Coaches made BEFORE 1994 WILL NOT HAVE STYLE NUMBERS IN THE SERIAL NUMBER.

Welcome to tPF, when you get a chance please read the six Salearea Coach Guides posted at Ebay for accurate information about Creeds, Serial Numbers, and other important details about Coach.

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg

The best source for correct names and information about older styles is right here at tPF.


----------



## Hyacinth

ladyaverette said:


> Mini Belt Bag - Possibly?



I already answered Brae's question in post 10382 almost two days ago.

Please check ALL the subsequent posts to be sure a question hasn't already been answered. Thanks.

Also, please use the QUOTE button when replying to a specific post, or it might not be clear which post you're replying to.

We know it can be confusing for new members trying to find your way around the forums, so please don't be upset when we make suggestions like this.


----------



## Furious

BeenBurned said:


> ETA: Pieced Tatum tote. I don't know the style number but will hunt.
> 
> found this for style 36971 but there's no picture so I don't know whether it's the same one.
> http://uk.coach.com/coach-designer-totes-tatum-tall-tote-in-pieced-leather/36971.html
> 
> It looks like it's only available at the Paris flagship store.
> Scroll down:
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/CoachParis?src=hash


Hello BeenBurned,

Thanks so much for your help!  I've been away on Holiday, so I'm just getting back in the swing of things.  You are fantastic - it's a lot more than I knew before I posted this.

I just hope the bag is available in the U.S. sometime in the near future. Thanks again!


----------



## Catbird9

Could someone please tell me the correct style name of this bag, if possible?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-N...826648?hash=item2a5b814bd8:g:fM0AAOSw~bFWPNTP


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Could someone please tell me the correct style name of this bag, if possible?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-N...826648?hash=item2a5b814bd8:g:fM0AAOSw~bFWPNTP


It is probably a convertible clutch 9635. A pocket purse is smaller and has 3 slip pockets, including one on the back. A convertible clutch has no back pocket and an inside zippered pocket. A convertible clutch bends in around the sides and bottom, while a pocket purse is straight.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It is probably a convertible clutch 9635. A pocket purse is smaller and has 3 slip pockets, including one on the back. A convertible clutch has no back pocket and an inside zippered pocket. A convertible clutch bends in around the sides and bottom, while a pocket purse is straight.



Thank you! I'm still learning how to tell these two apart! I appreciate the details.


----------



## whateve

Style number and name for these ponytail scarves?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Red-H...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-100-S...208735?hash=item3ab294f15f:g:LbIAAOSw37tWBgeP

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hoalatha

Hi everyone!
I'm looking for a specific Coach bag...problem is I don't have a picture. Hopefully someone can help me with a name or style number so I can start my search.

It's a satchel-style body. A turnlock closure, I think? The most distinctive thing about it is that it looks like it is covered in belts vertically. I'm guessing 2000-2010, most likely in the 2005-2008 era.

Thanks! Googling coach belt satchel isn't really yielding results, surprisingly enough. /s

Edit: Oh, and it isn't the Lily. It's beltier than that. Like a really belted Hamptons Caryall?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hoalatha said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm looking for a specific Coach bag...problem is I don't have a picture. Hopefully someone can help me with a name or style number so I can start my search.
> 
> It's a satchel-style body. A turnlock closure, I think? The most distinctive thing about it is that it looks like it is covered in belts vertically. I'm guessing 2000-2010, most likely in the 2005-2008 era.
> 
> Thanks! Googling coach belt satchel isn't really yielding results, surprisingly enough. /s
> 
> Edit: Oh, and it isn't the Lily. It's beltier than that. Like a really belted Hamptons Caryall?


Would it be style 10134? 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?hash...894496864&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=coach+10134







Or 10139? 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...0.Xcoach+10139.TRS0&_nkw=coach+10139&_sacat=0


----------



## Hyacinth

Hoalatha said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm looking for a specific Coach bag...problem is I don't have a picture. Hopefully someone can help me with a name or style number so I can start my search.
> 
> It's a satchel-style body. A turnlock closure, I think? The most distinctive thing about it is that it looks like it is covered in belts vertically. I'm guessing 2000-2010, most likely in the 2005-2008 era.
> 
> Thanks! Googling coach belt satchel isn't really yielding results, surprisingly enough. /s
> 
> Edit: Oh, and it isn't the Lily. It's beltier than that. Like a really belted Hamptons Caryall?



Here are a few more belted styles, sorry I don't know the names
In order:
11625
11150
11081
10963


----------



## Hoalatha

BeenBurned said:


> Would it be style 10134?
> Or 10139?





Hyacinth said:


> Here are a few more belted styles, sorry I don't know the names
> In order:
> 11625
> 11150
> 11081
> 10963



Sadly, no. I might be wrong about the turnlock part. I'm going to go play with Wayback Machine and see what I can find...

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hoalatha

Hyacinth said:


> Here are a few more belted styles, sorry I don't know the names
> In order:
> 11625
> 11150
> 11081
> 10963





BeenBurned said:


> Would it be style 10134?



My goodness that took forever! It was a Karee. Thank you for your help though!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Style number and name for these ponytail scarves?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Red-H...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-100-S...208735?hash=item3ab294f15f:g:LbIAAOSw37tWBgeP
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Poppy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


bump


----------



## Chocol8eyes

I may have posted in the wrong area but can someone help me identify what bag/collection this is?
#82262


----------



## Hobbsy

Does anyone have a Swagger wallet? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## MERI2323

My coach tag says H1173-18762. its a signature bag, what's its name? TIA!


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> Does anyone have a Swagger wallet? If so, how do you like it?



Sorry, wrong thread. This can be removed, thanks!


----------



## AnnieR

Hyacinth said:


> I'm pretty sure it's genuine, a Pocket Purse made in 1996. But if the seller bought it 2 years ago she would have had to buy it used, or as the second owner. If she claims she bought it 2 years ago right from a Coach store, she's probably not telling the truth. A full-price store would not be selling a 17 year old purse, and if it had been returned and sold at one of the outlets, which has been known to happen, it probably should have had an outlet stamp.



Thank u very much for your help. I really appreciate it. Don´t know why the seller said she got it two years ago, The bag it's in a pretty good shape for 17 years old. Can you recommend any forum or give me an advise about taking a good care of it.
Thanks again


----------



## whateve

AnnieR said:


> Thank u very much for your help. I really appreciate it. Don´t know why the seller said she got it two years ago, The bag it's in a pretty good shape for 17 years old. Can you recommend any forum or give me an advise about taking a good care of it.
> Thanks again


The rehab club here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html
We also have a vintage chat thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690.html


----------



## AnnieR

whateve said:


> The rehab club here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html
> We also have a vintage chat thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690.html



Thanks a lot!!! you Guys are incredible!!!


----------



## Caspin22

MERI2323 said:


> My coach tag says H1173-18762. its a signature bag, what's its name? TIA!




18762 should be a Madison Maggie in signature fabric.


----------



## MERI2323

Canderson22 said:


> 18762 should be a Madison Maggie in signature fabric.


 


thank you! does the 11 stand for the date it was manufactured?


----------



## whateve

MERI2323 said:


> thank you! does the 11 stand for the date it was manufactured?


Yes, 2011.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello again! Could somebody please ID this bag? Whenever I search it up I get multiple names for it. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello again! Could somebody please ID this bag? Whenever I search it up I get multiple names for it. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205340
> View attachment 3205341


It's a Madison Sophia.


----------



## Kobreniuk

Hyacinth said:


> We need more than one photo to identify an older Coach. Please post pictures or links to pictures of the front, the back with the bag turned a bit sideways so we can see the strap mountings, and a clear large readable photo of the creed stamp and serial number inside the bag. We also need* measurements* of all the bags. Thanks!


Thank you Hyacinth!
I took more pictures and measured the bags.
The first bag measures 12x9x6 with 19" strap drop:
https://goo.gl/photos/dxxYMsH1AZiC7b9f9
https://goo.gl/photos/pUMMV4PQx5u6qAKBA
https://goo.gl/photos/jYthe7HySLEqZbhW6
https://goo.gl/photos/rZrGPLAT9V9yXfXg8
https://goo.gl/photos/qEEj66eFeU1YCHfm9


The second bag measures 11x7x2 with 20" strap drop. Here are more pictures:
https://goo.gl/photos/tkVZJkcGpaS5yBuL6
https://goo.gl/photos/vZ412SLksa9pVeFaA
https://goo.gl/photos/4R37pdrH3UA6nTza9
https://goo.gl/photos/2prxHYdcdsTFxTnU7


The last one is 10x6x2 with 20" strap drop:
https://goo.gl/photos/gej5wJ7e2VD37pX99
https://goo.gl/photos/A5uZC4uBjKBqThJB8
https://goo.gl/photos/CwaVcnWZsQD3RpGR6
https://goo.gl/photos/BxGzgxGUxps6Sbou8
https://goo.gl/photos/fA8sjVW9tVvpRe5f8


Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

Kobreniuk said:


> Thank you Hyacinth!
> I took more pictures and measured the bags.
> The first bag measures 12x9x6 with 19" strap drop:
> https://goo.gl/photos/dxxYMsH1AZiC7b9f9
> https://goo.gl/photos/pUMMV4PQx5u6qAKBA
> https://goo.gl/photos/jYthe7HySLEqZbhW6
> https://goo.gl/photos/rZrGPLAT9V9yXfXg8
> https://goo.gl/photos/qEEj66eFeU1YCHfm9
> 
> 
> The second bag measures 11x7x2 with 20" strap drop. Here are more pictures:
> https://goo.gl/photos/tkVZJkcGpaS5yBuL6
> https://goo.gl/photos/vZ412SLksa9pVeFaA
> https://goo.gl/photos/4R37pdrH3UA6nTza9
> https://goo.gl/photos/2prxHYdcdsTFxTnU7
> 
> 
> The last one is 10x6x2 with 20" strap drop:
> https://goo.gl/photos/gej5wJ7e2VD37pX99
> https://goo.gl/photos/A5uZC4uBjKBqThJB8
> https://goo.gl/photos/CwaVcnWZsQD3RpGR6
> https://goo.gl/photos/BxGzgxGUxps6Sbou8
> https://goo.gl/photos/fA8sjVW9tVvpRe5f8
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Thanks for the extra photos. They're all genuine.

The first one is a Delancey Drawstring from the Lightweight line, style number 4122 and probably made in 1992 or 1993.

The second is a Basic Bag, style number 9455. It's impossible to date accurately but it was probably made between about 1980 and 1987.

The third looks like a Pocket Purse, style 9755, made between 1990 and 1993.


----------



## whateve

Kobreniuk said:


> Thank you Hyacinth!
> I took more pictures and measured the bags.
> The first bag measures 12x9x6 with 19" strap drop:
> https://goo.gl/photos/dxxYMsH1AZiC7b9f9
> https://goo.gl/photos/pUMMV4PQx5u6qAKBA
> https://goo.gl/photos/jYthe7HySLEqZbhW6
> https://goo.gl/photos/rZrGPLAT9V9yXfXg8
> https://goo.gl/photos/qEEj66eFeU1YCHfm9
> 
> 
> The second bag measures 11x7x2 with 20" strap drop. Here are more pictures:
> https://goo.gl/photos/tkVZJkcGpaS5yBuL6
> https://goo.gl/photos/vZ412SLksa9pVeFaA
> https://goo.gl/photos/4R37pdrH3UA6nTza9
> https://goo.gl/photos/2prxHYdcdsTFxTnU7
> 
> 
> The last one is 10x6x2 with 20" strap drop:
> https://goo.gl/photos/gej5wJ7e2VD37pX99
> https://goo.gl/photos/A5uZC4uBjKBqThJB8
> https://goo.gl/photos/CwaVcnWZsQD3RpGR6
> https://goo.gl/photos/BxGzgxGUxps6Sbou8
> https://goo.gl/photos/fA8sjVW9tVvpRe5f8
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


#1 is a Delancey drawstring 4122 from the Lightweights collection, around 1993.
#2  is a zippered clutch, later called a basic bag, 9455 from the late 70s or early 80s.
#3 is a pocket purse 9755 from the early 90s.

ETA: argh! skunked by Hyacinth's nimble fingers!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> #1 is a Delancey drawstring 4122 from the Lightweights collection, around 1993.
> #2  is a zippered clutch, later called a basic bag, 9455 from the late 70s or early 80s.
> #3 is a pocket purse 9755 from the early 90s.
> 
> ETA: argh! skunked by Hyacinth's nimble fingers!



Great Minds Think Alike 

And THAT'S why measurements and a good set of the right photos are so important when trying to ID or authenticate a classic or vintage Coach bag, Possums !!!


----------



## Sanooya

Can you identify my bag please? I keep forgetting the model's name lol


----------



## holiday123

Chocol8eyes said:


> I may have posted in the wrong area but can someone help me identify what bag/collection this is?
> #82262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202944
> View attachment 3202945
> View attachment 3202946


Bleecker Brooklyn / mini Brooklyn depending on measurements.


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone identify this bag, please? Style name and approximate year of production if known? Thanks!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/250069...ga_search_query=coach penny&ref=sr_gallery_16


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag, please? Style name and approximate year of production if known? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/250069...ga_search_query=coach penny&ref=sr_gallery_16


Convertible clutch #9635 from the 1980s.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Convertible clutch #9635 from the 1980s.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi all, What is the name of this pre-creed bag? And was it designed by Bonnie Cashin, a claim one sometimes sees on ebay? What is the vintage? I am excited to be rehabbing this bag, which I found on Craigslist.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi all, What is the name of this pre-creed bag? And was it designed by Bonnie Cashin, a claim one sometimes sees on ebay? What is the vintage? I am excited to be rehabbing this bag, which I found on Craigslist.


It's a Courier Pouch, probably the large #8920. We need measurements to be sure of the style number. If it is pre-creed, then it was probably made in the early 70s. Does it have a metal tag or is the logo imprinted into the leather? I've never seen any evidence that Bonnie Cashin designed this particular style, but it was made either during her time at Coach or shortly after she left.

ETA: is anything stamped on the buckles?


----------



## Bucketbagger

Thanks. It has a metal tag. There is nothing stamped on the buckles. It has a pocket on the inside with no zipper and measures 10 inches by 10 inches, approximately. 





whateve said:


> It's a Courier Pouch, probably the large #8920. We need measurements to be sure of the style number. If it is pre-creed, then it was probably made in the early 70s. Does it have a metal tag or is the logo imprinted into the leather? I've never seen any evidence that Bonnie Cashin designed this particular style, but it was made either during her time at Coach or shortly after she left.
> 
> ETA: is anything stamped on the buckles?


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Thanks. It has a metal tag. There is nothing stamped on the buckles. It has a pocket on the inside with no zipper and measures 10 inches by 10 inches, approximately.


Those measurements are consistent with the large courier pouch. Some earlier versions of this style had solid brass stamped on the buckles. I think they quickly realized that large buckles like this are too heavy when made of solid brass.


----------



## Finch

I found a "well loved" bag today for a song. Wondering what it is and what color if known. Couldn't find my measuring tape so, avocado for scale?


----------



## Finch

Another for ID. Any info - name, age, color (it's a red brown, can't tell in these photos). I know wallets might be harder.


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> Another for ID. Any info - name, age, color (it's a red brown, can't tell in these photos). I know wallets might be harder.


I don't have the exact style number but it looks like other items made in the mid 90s. The color is probably mahogany.


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> I found a "well loved" bag today for a song. Wondering what it is and what color if known. Couldn't find my measuring tape so, avocado for scale?


It might be a Metropolitan Brief bag #5180. Probably mahogany. It is easier to tell color after rehabbing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Could anybody please ID this wristlet for me? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Could anybody please ID this wristlet for me? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218168


It's a MFF scarf print wristlet from around 2010.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Here's a color name question. So here is a picture of four of my babies: a Soho Bleeker in British Tan, a Willis in Olive (I think), an Ergo Flap in Mahogany (I think) and a Soho Belted pouch in what is this color called? The flash makes it look much more lemony than in real life. To the naked eye, the color resembles marigold, mustard or maybe caramel. The bag was manufactured in 1997, if that helps. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Here's a color name question. So here is a picture of four of my babies: a Soho Bleeker in British Tan, a Willis in Olive (I think), an Ergo Flap in Mahogany (I think) and a Soho Belted pouch in what is this color called? The flash makes it look much more lemony than in real life. To the naked eye, the color resembles marigold, mustard or maybe caramel. The bag was manufactured in 1997, if that helps. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


There was a tangerine in 1997 but it was a lot more orange than your picture shows.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Thanks but that is not it. Did Coach ever call any color Ochre? That's what this resembles from my old set of Cray-Pas, if anyone remembers those. Of the old Crayola colors, it is closest to Goldenrod. 





whateve said:


> There was a tangerine in 1997 but it was a lot more orange than your picture shows.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> Here's a color name question. So here is a picture of four of my babies: a Soho Bleeker in British Tan, a Willis in Olive (I think), an Ergo Flap in Mahogany (I think) and a Soho Belted pouch in what is this color called? The flash makes it look much more lemony than in real life. To the naked eye, the color resembles marigold, mustard or maybe caramel. The bag was manufactured in 1997, if that helps. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.



It helps if we can see a photo of the actual creed. The time of year when it was made or the season it was made FOR can make a big difference in identifying the color.

There's always a chance that it was a limited availability color, or one made for a specific retailer or for the outlets. And of course, the chance of it not being genuine if it wasn't authenticated.

There were also several early 1998 colors that might appear in a bag made in late '97, Yellow and Toffee. Toffee was available on some Soho styles, see the picture below.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

So I don't have any information on this bag except I purchased this at macys. It was returned and the only one left. What I found out from another tpfer  (thank you!!!) Is that it's made specifically for macys.

Does that mean it's lesser quality than the FP bags? I returned my stanton and saw this... it was fp at first but the SA gave me 25% off? I'm new to coach so I can't figure out for myself. Please help! Although it was on sale, if the hardware or leather is less than FP I may have to return it. Any help is much appreciated! I can't Google this bag because I don't know the model name !


Thanks ladies!
Xo


----------



## whateve

lotusflowerbaum said:


> So I don't have any information on this bag except I purchased this at macys. It was returned and the only one left. What I found out from another tpfer  (thank you!!!) Is that it's made specifically for macys.
> 
> Does that mean it's lesser quality than the FP bags? I returned my stanton and saw this... it was fp at first but the SA gave me 25% off? I'm new to coach so I can't figure out for myself. Please help! Although it was on sale, if the hardware or leather is less than FP I may have to return it. Any help is much appreciated! I can't Google this bag because I don't know the model name !
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> Xo


It's a Minetta. I don't know if it is lesser quality. They have made Minettas for full price and factory, both. I don't know which type they made for Macy's, or if they made this exact bag for factory. There are a bunch on ebay that look like they all have the M in the creed, like yours, so this exact style number might have only been made for Macy's. That doesn't mean that it isn't identical or nearly identical to other Minettas.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xcoach+37157.TRS1&_nkw=coach+37157&_sacat=0


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

whateve said:


> It's a Minetta. I don't know if it is lesser quality. They have made Minettas for full price and factory, both. I don't know which type they made for Macy's, or if they made this exact bag for factory. There are a bunch on ebay that look like they all have the M in the creed, like yours, so this exact style number might have only been made for Macy's. That doesn't mean that it isn't identical or nearly identical to other Minettas.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xcoach+37157.TRS1&_nkw=coach+37157&_sacat=0



Girl thank you!!!! Lol


----------



## Bucketbagger

Thanks so much, Hyacinth. I did not know that Coach colors could vary by time of year, but it makes sense that they would. The bag was authenticated here a couple of months ago. And Toffee is indeed its (very cheery and striking) color.





Hyacinth said:


> It helps if we can see a photo of the actual creed. The time of year when it was made or the season it was made FOR can make a big difference in identifying the color.
> 
> There's always a chance that it was a limited availability color, or one made for a specific retailer or for the outlets. And of course, the chance of it not being genuine if it wasn't authenticated.
> 
> There were also several early 1998 colors that might appear in a bag made in late '97, Yellow and Toffee. Toffee was available on some Soho styles, see the picture below.


----------



## mlle_mason

Greetings, all! I would love to figure out the identity of this bag - it looks quite like a small rambler, but is has no back slip pocket..Thanks in advance! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/252269872/knock-out-tan-rare-vintage-classic


----------



## whateve

mlle_mason said:


> Greetings, all! I would love to figure out the identity of this bag - it looks quite like a small rambler, but is has no back slip pocket..Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/252269872/knock-out-tan-rare-vintage-classic


It's a small shoulder bag, alternately called shoulder bag with turnlock, #9530.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Can someone please help me identify this bag?  I came across it on eBay some time ago and now I can't find it.  TIA


----------



## whateve

Bayou Minou said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?  I came across it on eBay some time ago and now I can't find it.  TIA


I think it is a Hampton's Haircalf Flap from 2010. I haven't been able to find the style number yet. Every picture I've found takes me to a site that sells fakes. The plain leather version is #15400.

This is the carryall #15412 from the same line: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-HAIRC...G-15412-EUC-/121841145102?hash=item1c5e4c550e

ETA: It might be 15413. Here is a reveal, but she didn't mention the style number: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/hamptons-n-s-haircalf-ocelot-reveal-612100.html


----------



## mlle_mason

Thank you @whateve! I admit, I was a bit confused, as the #9530 doesn't even appear on the list of Coach bags I've often used for reference:
http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html

Perhaps the list isn't an exhaustive. Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Hyacinth

mlle_mason said:


> Thank you @whateve! I admit, I was a bit confused, as the #9530 doesn't even appear on the list of Coach bags I've often used for reference:
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html
> 
> Perhaps the list isn't an exhaustive. Happy Holidays, everyone!



No, not exhaustive at all.

There are probably 50 to 100 pre-1994 styles missing from that list, maybe more, and another several hundred from after 1994. And thousands of numbers from after 2000. A few of the names aren't right either - 9965 is not a Trail Bag OR a Saddle Bag and never was.

There's also at least one photo of a fake bag with a K3H- serial prefix and serial number in their photo files. There's also some very bad information about the 9988 Crescent Bag which is actually called a Saddle Bag, and ALL the Sheridans and Dakotas and almost all of the Madisons and Sonomas are completely missing. Please DON'T depend on that list or think that it's anywhere near complete because there are mistakes and huge gaps in that list. None of the styles listed as "Bonnie Cashin era" are from within 20 years of when Cashin was designing for Coach so they're not Cashin-era.

Sorry to be so blunt, but if you need a correct name, identification or authentication you should really just ask here at tPF. Believe me, I appreciate the work someone put into that list but it has a very long way to go.


----------



## whateve

mlle_mason said:


> Thank you @whateve! I admit, I was a bit confused, as the #9530 doesn't even appear on the list of Coach bags I've often used for reference:
> http://coachbagrehab.blogspot.com/2012/04/guide-to-dates-of-vintage-coach-bags.html
> 
> Perhaps the list isn't an exhaustive. Happy Holidays, everyone!


You're welcome!


Hyacinth said:


> No, not exhaustive at all.
> 
> There are probably 50 to 100 pre-1994 styles missing from that list, maybe more, and another several hundred from after 1994. And thousands of numbers from after 2000. A few of the names aren't right either - 9965 is not a Trail Bag OR a Saddle Bag and never was.
> 
> There's also at least one photo of a fake bag with a K3H- serial prefix and serial number in their photo files. There's also some very bad information about the 9988 Crescent Bag which is actually called a Saddle Bag, and ALL the Sheridans and Dakotas and almost all of the Madisons and Sonomas are completely missing. Please DON'T depend on that list or think that it's anywhere near complete because there are mistakes and huge gaps in that list. None of the styles listed as "Bonnie Cashin era" are from within 20 years of when Cashin was designing for Coach so they're not Cashin-era.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt, but if you need a correct name, identification or authentication you should really just ask here at tPF. Believe me, I appreciate the work someone put into that list but it has a very long way to go.


I provided a lot of the photos to her for her blog but I didn't participate in making the list or checking its accuracy. She used to be active on tpf but she isn't any more.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I provided a lot of the photos to her for her blog but I didn't participate in making the list or checking its accuracy. She used to be active on tpf but she isn't any more.



Only the Truly Addicted like us manage to hang on part the list-making stage.


----------



## Bayou Minou

whateve said:


> I think it is a Hampton's Haircalf Flap from 2010. I haven't been able to find the style number yet. Every picture I've found takes me to a site that sells fakes. The plain leather version is #15400.
> 
> This is the carryall #15412 from the same line: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-HAIRC...G-15412-EUC-/121841145102?hash=item1c5e4c550e
> 
> ETA: It might be 15413. Here is a reveal, but she didn't mention the style number: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/hamptons-n-s-haircalf-ocelot-reveal-612100.html



That's it!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jesse831

I purchased this item yesterday I was wondering if anyone knows what this is called thanks in advanced


----------



## jesse831

Another bag I purchased I'm still waiting to receive I paid $26 shipped any information on this item?


----------



## Hyacinth

jesse831 said:


> Another bag I purchased I'm still waiting to receive I paid $26 shipped any information on this item?



It's called a Ladybug Applique Boxy Tote made in 2004 - cute bag!


----------



## whateve

jesse831 said:


> I purchased this item yesterday I was wondering if anyone knows what this is called thanks in advanced


Audrey Op Art Swirl Zippy Wallet 45531.


----------



## Profmom1

Do Coach blanket bags have a creed inside? Thanks!


----------



## Orangesauce1

I came across a possible gem but no idea if it's genuine or what the name of it is. Hoping for your help. I know it's a little battered am hoping to give it a new lease of life


----------



## Hyacinth

Profmom1 said:


> Do Coach blanket bags have a creed inside? Thanks!



I'm not sure what you mean by "blanket bag" - can you post a photo or link?


----------



## Profmom1

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "blanket bag" - can you post a photo or link?



Sorry. I am not sure what the style might be. It turns out that it does have a creed. I submitted a request for authentication on that thread.


----------



## whateve

Profmom1 said:


> Sorry. I am not sure what the style might be. It turns out that it does have a creed. I submitted a request for authentication on that thread.


No need to post in more than one place. I authenticated and identified it for you in the Authenticate thread.


----------



## whateve

Orangesauce1 said:


> I came across a possible gem but no idea if it's genuine or what the name of it is. Hoping for your help. I know it's a little battered am hoping to give it a new lease of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223860
> View attachment 3223861
> View attachment 3223862


It looks authentic. It's from the early 90s. We need measurements in order to identify the style.


----------



## Orangesauce1

I will get the measurements for you thank you


----------



## Aysha11

Please help me id this crossbody.


----------



## BeenBurned

Aysha11 said:


> Please help me id this crossbody.


Sutton scarf print swingpack but I can't find the style number.


----------



## Aysha11

BeenBurned said:


> Sutton scarf print swingpack but I can't find the style number.




Thank you!! Is it very old model?


----------



## BeenBurned

Aysha11 said:


> Please help me id this crossbody.





BeenBurned said:


> Sutton scarf print swingpack but I can't find the style number.





Aysha11 said:


> Thank you!! Is it very old model?


LOL! "Old" is relative although I've seen items described as vintage if they're no longer on the Coach website!

 I don't consider it to be old. It's from 2012.


----------



## Orangesauce1

whateve said:


> It looks authentic. It's from the early 90s. We need measurements in order to identify the style.




Sorry for the delay I have now found my tape measure 
	

		
			
		

		
	





13inch wide
11inch tall 
5inch deep


----------



## Hyacinth

Orangesauce1 said:


> Sorry for the delay I have now found my tape measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224827
> View attachment 3224828
> View attachment 3224829
> 
> 13inch wide
> 11inch tall
> 5inch deep



It looks like it might be a Monterey Hobo from the Lightweight line, style 4027, but it depends on what it would look like if it was "stuffed" the way Coach does when they take catalog photos. Below is their photo, the shape looks very different when it's stuffed. If that's what yours looks like when you put a towel or a couple of t-shirts inside and stand it upright, that's probably what style it is.


----------



## Hyacinth

Aysha11 said:


> Please help me id this crossbody.





BeenBurned said:


> Sutton scarf print swingpack but I can't find the style number.



Here's the Sutton Scarf Print Swingpack 47163. Looks like it also falls under the Scarf Print Exception to the "Cs are always centered Rule".


----------



## handbaghuntress

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3218987&d=1450639962 
Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Caspin22

handbaghuntress said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3218987&d=1450639962
> Anyone know what this is?




Looks like maybe the snake print Collette hobo from last year?  33393 is the leather style number. The snake print might have a different style number. It also came in a gorgeous suede.


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, please help ID this vintage style if possible. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, please help ID this vintage style if possible. Thanks!


I don't recognize it. Are you sure it was made by Coach? The shape of the tab looks strange.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, please help ID this vintage style if possible. Thanks!





whateve said:


> I don't recognize it. Are you sure it was made by Coach? The shape of the tab looks strange.


This is the blog from which the pictures came. I believe the blogger posts her own pictures so you might be able to contact her and ask about the bag. 

http://shellchicd.com/tag/fashion/

http://shellchicd.com/author/emily-geamangmail-com/


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I don't recognize it. Are you sure it was made by Coach? The shape of the tab looks strange.





BeenBurned said:


> This is the blog from which the pictures came. I believe the blogger posts her own pictures so you might be able to contact her and ask about the bag.
> 
> http://shellchicd.com/tag/fashion/
> 
> http://shellchicd.com/author/emily-geamangmail-com/



Thank you both! I'll see what I can find out. I wasn't sure if it could be identified without seeing the creed, since it may not even be a genuine Coach bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, please help ID this vintage style if possible. Thanks!





whateve said:


> I don't recognize it. Are you sure it was made by Coach? The shape of the tab looks strange.



I've never seen it either. The strap was NOT made by Coach, the style is a mish-mosh of Court Bag, Willis and Sheridan, and Coach wouldn't have made any kind of bag with a top handle that doesn't have any kind or reinforcement underneath - look how badly that bag is sagging at the top! Has anyone EVER seen a real Coach with that kind of top handle do that?

Absolutely NOT a Coach!  It's either a no-name ripoff or a Korean fake. 


As many people have said many times, just because someone writes a blog doesn't mean they know WTF they're talking about.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen it either. The strap was NOT made by Coach, the style is a mish-mosh of Court Bag, Willis and Sheridan, and Coach wouldn't have made any kind of bag with a top handle that doesn't have any kind or reinforcement underneath - look how badly that bag is sagging at the top! Has anyone EVER seen a real Coach with that kind of top handle do that?
> 
> Absolutely NOT a Coach!  It's either a no-name ripoff or a Korean fake.
> 
> 
> As many people have said many times, just because someone writes a blog doesn't mean they know WTF they're talking about.




Hmmm, I guess this would-be fashion blogger needs to study up on her vintage Coach. 

Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number of this keychain? 

TIA. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This is the picture from the listing: 






*ETA: I found the number but I'm leaving the post for others to reference if necessary. 

Style number is 1656. 
*


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this keychain?
> 
> TIA.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This is the picture from the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: I found the number but I'm leaving the post for others to reference if necessary.
> 
> Style number is 1656.
> *


Thanks! I added it to my files.


----------



## Orangesauce1

Now that I love!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Does anyone have, or seen, the signature Bennett satchel, and your thoughts?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this keychain?
> 
> TIA.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This is the picture from the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: I found the number but I'm leaving the post for others to reference if necessary.
> 
> Style number is 1656.
> *





whateve said:


> Thanks! I added it to my files.



Here's Coach's pic:


----------



## Catbird9

Anyone know the name and style number of this baby? 

Length 7" x 6"
Drop 22"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone know the name and style number of this baby?
> 
> Length 7" x 6"
> Drop 22"
> 
> Thanks in advance.


9825 mini bag.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> 9825 mini bag.



Simple and true. 

Thanks whateve!


----------



## MRSBWS

handbaghuntress said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3218987&d=1450639962
> Anyone know what this is?





Canderson22 said:


> Looks like maybe the snake print Collette hobo from last year?  33393 is the leather style number. The snake print might have a different style number. It also came in a gorgeous suede.


It's a good looking bag.  I think Canderson22 is on to something.  It looks like the bag in this post.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/colette-suede-totes-embossed-python-hobo-haven-boots-882401.html


----------



## BlondieToHell

Hey ladies, I picked this up for next to nothing, and was wondering what she is called and when she was made. Btw, when I got her she was flat as a pancake and I fixed her with a soak. There's nothing stuffing it to shape it for the photo )


----------



## BlondieToHell

Ps sorry I don't know how to flip the second pic!


----------



## whateve

BlondieToHell said:


> Hey ladies, I picked this up for next to nothing, and was wondering what she is called and when she was made. Btw, when I got her she was flat as a pancake and I fixed her with a soak. There's nothing stuffing it to shape it for the photo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228682
> View attachment 3228683


Remember for bags with all numeric serial numbers, we need measurements. This looks like a large Swinger from the Lightweights Collection from the early 90s. Measurements should be about 12 by 8.


----------



## BlondieToHell

Yes it is 12x8". Thank you so much!!  My first made in USA Coach. And I got it almost totally for free!


----------



## mandyfin

Can someone tell me what color Maggie this is?
Code says d1168 16503

Thanks


----------



## Caspin22

mandyfin said:


> Can someone tell me what color Maggie this is?
> Code says d1168 16503
> 
> Thanks



Is the hardware silver?  I think they called that metallic leather color Bronze.


----------



## mandyfin

Thanks again
Haven't seen it yet
I'm picking it up for $80


----------



## Catbird9

Please ID this bag. If possible, style number and year if available. 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/210066080/vtg-coach-crossbody-leather-box-bag-in?ref=hp_mod_rf

Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Please ID this bag. If possible, style number and year if available.
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/210066080/vtg-coach-crossbody-leather-box-bag-in?ref=hp_mod_rf
> 
> Thank you!



It's a Blazer Bag, style 9830


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Blazer Bag, style 9830



Much appreciated Hyacinth!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello again! Could anybody please ID this for me? I would appreciate as much information as you can give me. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello again! Could anybody please ID this for me? I would appreciate as much information as you can give me. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232619


92771 Waverly snow queen large pic frame key fob.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> 92771 Waverly snow queen large pic frame key fob.




You're amazing. Thank you once again!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Can someone help me ID this beauty? I got it from a TPF members Instagram but no response on there so thought I'd ask here. Thanks!


----------



## MRSBWS

Pinkalicious said:


> Can someone help me ID this beauty? I got it from a TPF members Instagram but no response on there so thought I'd ask here. Thanks!
> View attachment 3233090


It looks like the Made for Factory Mickie Satchel.  There is also a Mickie Tote.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MRSBWS said:


> It looks like the Made for Factory Mickie Satchel.  There is also a Mickie Tote.



Thank you!


----------



## MRSBWS

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number of *Legacy Stripe Universal Sleeve* in this post?  (I can't read the tag.)

TIA. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=21070595&postcount=26


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of *Legacy Stripe Universal Sleeve* in this post?  (I can't read the tag.)
> 
> TIA.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=21070595&postcount=26



Is it 61658?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of *Legacy Stripe Universal Sleeve* in this post?  (I can't read the tag.)
> 
> TIA.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=21070595&postcount=26



The tag says 61409. There's one shown on a blog page here:
http://coachbagzwonderland.blogspot.com/2011/12/coach-legacy-stripe-universal-sleeve.html

61658 is the Julia Legacy Stripe Tablet Ipad EReader Case Sleeve, different colors. There's one listed on Ebay by a tPF member (not me):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Reader-Case-Sleeve-Padded-61658-/261715051773


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Is it 61658?





Hyacinth said:


> The tag says 61409. There's one shown on a blog page here:
> http://coachbagzwonderland.blogspot.com/2011/12/coach-legacy-stripe-universal-sleeve.html


Thank you both. 

It's 61409. The other is the Julia pastel colored style, similar but different style number. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Catbird9

Can someone please tell me the name of this style? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111866081341?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this style? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111866081341?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



No, not without a creed stamp and serial number photo, because I don't think it's genuine. To the very best of my knowledge, Coach *never *made a dowel bag like that. And WHY isn't the seller showing the creed and serial? There's a BARELY-VISIBLE partial number, or maybe an entire number with only 4 or 5 visible stampings that might be numbers, but there's no way I'm going to even assume that's a valid number. The whole thing looks off to me. My gut is screaming "Korean". But I don't think it should be reported unless someone can get a clear photo of the creed and serial number.

The proportions of the bag and turnlock don't look right for the measurements the seller gave either.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> No, not without a creed stamp and serial number photo, because I don't think it's genuine. To the very best of my knowledge, Coach *never *made a dowel bag like that. And WHY isn't the seller showing the creed and serial? There's a BARELY-VISIBLE partial number, or maybe an entire number with only 4 or 5 visible stampings that might be numbers, but there's no way I'm going to even assume that's a valid number. The whole thing looks off to me. My gut is screaming "Korean". But I don't think it should be reported unless someone can get a clear photo of the creed and serial number.
> 
> The proportions of the bag and turnlock don't look right for the measurements the seller gave either.



Thanks Hyacinth. I wasn't sure whether to post it here or on the AT thread. I'll see if the seller will provide a clear creed photo.


----------



## Catbird9

> Originally Posted by Hyacinth
> No, not without a creed stamp and serial number photo, because I don't think it's genuine. To the very best of my knowledge, Coach never made a dowel bag like that. And WHY isn't the seller showing the creed and serial? There's a BARELY-VISIBLE partial number, or maybe an entire number with only 4 or 5 visible stampings that might be numbers, but there's no way I'm going to even assume that's a valid number. The whole thing looks off to me. My gut is screaming "Korean". But I don't think it should be reported unless someone can get a clear photo of the creed and serial number.
> 
> The proportions of the bag and turnlock don't look right for the measurements the seller gave either.





Catbird9 said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I wasn't sure whether to post it here or on the AT thread. I'll see if the seller will provide a clear creed photo.



Here is a picture of the creed provided by the seller:


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this style? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111866081341?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Hyacinth said:


> No, not without a creed stamp and serial number photo, because I don't think it's genuine. To the very best of my knowledge, Coach *never *made a dowel bag like that. And WHY isn't the seller showing the creed and serial? There's a BARELY-VISIBLE partial number, or maybe an entire number with only 4 or 5 visible stampings that might be numbers, but there's no way I'm going to even assume that's a valid number. The whole thing looks off to me. My gut is screaming "Korean". But I don't think it should be reported unless someone can get a clear photo of the creed and serial number.
> 
> The proportions of the bag and turnlock don't look right for the measurements the seller gave either.





Catbird9 said:


> Thanks Hyacinth. I wasn't sure whether to post it here or on the AT thread. I'll see if the seller will provide a clear creed photo.



The seller sent a picture:


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The seller sent a picture:



I've only seen that style 9987 one other time in Tan and I wasn't sure if it was real or fake. Apparently it's *real.* The two examples found so far seem to indicate that it was only made in the B plant in May & June 1996. It's not in any of my catalogs (I've checked the 1996-97 big "Source" book, the 1996 Spring Preview and Spring "Lexus" catalogs) but the serial number details check out and one photo I have also shows several store stampings around the creed, see below. It was called a SHERBOURNE in one listing but that name is unconfirmed. So we still can't ID it, only authenticate it. If anyone has any Summer or Fall 1996 catalogs, please check and see if you can find it when you get a chance.

BTW, it looks like the tan one in the photo below has had the strap replaced, I don't think the original strap had contrast stitching. That was another thing that made me question it.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> I've only seen that style 9987 one other time in Tan and I wasn't sure if it was real or fake. Apparently it's *real.* The two examples found so far seem to indicate that it was only made in the B plant in May & June 1996. It's not in any of my catalogs (I've checked the 1996-97 big "Source" book, the 1996 Spring Preview and Spring "Lexus" catalogs) but the serial number details check out and one photo I have also shows several store stampings around the creed, see below. It was called a SHERBOURNE in one listing but that name is unconfirmed. So we still can't ID it, only authenticate it. If anyone has any Summer or Fall 1996 catalogs, please check and see if you can find it when you get a chance.
> 
> BTW, it looks like the tan one in the photo below has had the strap replaced, I don't think the original strap had contrast stitching. That was another thing that made me question it.



Great, thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## ZSP

What was this little gadget used for?  I picked it up at an estate sale for $2.00













there's no writing on the card...just the Coach siggy pattern





Thank you.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> What was this little gadget used for?  I picked it up at an estate sale for $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no writing on the card...just the Coach siggy pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Your photo links aren't working.


----------



## Hyacinth

ZSP said:


> What was this little gadget used for?  I picked it up at an estate sale for $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no writing on the card...just the Coach siggy pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



It looks like an early iPod Shuffle case, check the pic of the First Generation player from around 2005:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Shuffle

https://www.google.com/search?q=ipo...X&ved=0ahUKEwju4tzghaXKAhVMOCYKHV6fD08QsAQIHA


----------



## BeenBurned

ZSP said:


> What was this little gadget used for?  I picked it up at an estate sale for $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no writing on the card...just the Coach siggy pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.





whateve said:


> Your photo links aren't working.





Hyacinth said:


> It looks like an iPod Shuffle case, check the pic of the First Generation player from around 2005:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Shuffle
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ipo...X&ved=0ahUKEwju4tzghaXKAhVMOCYKHV6fD08QsAQIHA


Hyacinth, how (or where) are you seeing the pictures? I'm not seeing them in her PB album.

If it's the shuffle that's shaped like a pack of gum (the old 5-stick kind), I have a few style numbers for them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hyacinth, how (or where) are you seeing the pictures? I'm not seeing them in her PB album.
> 
> If it's the shuffle that's shaped like a pack of gum (the old 5-stick kind), I have a few style numbers for them.


I'd like to know how she can see them too!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I'd like to know how she can see them too!



MAGIC !!!! 

The first pic isn't working but I still have the original version of the page open and the second and third pics are fine, at least until I reload the page.

It looks metallic so it's probably style 4337, Metallic iPod Shuffle Case, from 2005 That's what's shown in the Fall 2005 catalogs. Measurements are 1x4x1 inches, $48 retail.

I just reloaded the tPF page and all the photos are gone from ZSP's post, there's just a few "Photos not Found" icons.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> MAGIC !!!!
> 
> The first pic isn't working but I still have the original version of the page open and the second and third pics are fine, at least until I reload the page.
> 
> It looks metallic so it's probably style 4337, Metallic iPod Shuffle Case, from 2005 That's what's shown in the Fall 2005 catalogs. Measurements are 1x4x1 inches, $48 retail.
> 
> I just reloaded the tPF page and all the photos are gone from ZSP's post, there's just a few "Photos not Found" icons.


That's it. It's missing the long neck strap. Sorry for the mini pic.


----------



## Hyacinth

Speaking of missing photos, is anyone who also checks the Fashion Forum at Ebay's Discussion Boards having trouble getting most of the posters' photos to load? I've only been able to see maybe one poster's photos out of 4 or 5 posts where photos are supposed to be showing. It looks like they've had problems for at least the last few days.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Speaking of missing photos, is anyone who also checks the Fashion Forum at Ebay's Discussion Boards having trouble getting most of the posters' photos to load? I've only been able to see maybe one poster's photos out of 4 or 5 posts where photos are supposed to be showing. It looks like they've had problems for at least the last few days.









At first I thought it was just the one poster whose pictures were too big but it's been ongoing with other posters too.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> At first I thought it was just the one poster whose pictures were too big but it's been ongoing with other posters too.



I like it !!!! 

Good, then it's not just me who's had problems. Any bets on whether they ever try to fix it? Or will they just let the board die a slow - or even slower than before - death?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I like it !!!!
> 
> Good, then it's not just me who's had problems. Any bets on whether they ever try to fix it? Or will they just let the board die a slow - or even slower than before - death?


I just bought my Powerball ticket. That's the extent of my gambling!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I just bought my Powerball ticket. That's the extent of my gambling!



Good luck, it's a good thing there's enough in the pot this week for both of us!


----------



## ZSP

Sorry ladies...I don't know what's happening with the photos.  When I previewed my post all the pics were there.  Hyacinth, you're so good at all this and thanks for the info.  Now I know what this thing is.  lol  

I hadn't a clue but knew I'd find use for the snap hook for sure.  Thanks so much.

ETA:  Sorry I didn't cross reference what I was responding to.  It's late...I need to go to bed.  ha ha


----------



## sandbtwnmytoes

Hi,  

Does anyone know the name of his bag?  I'm attempting to downsize my handbag collection but cannot seem to find any information on this bag.  The creed patch says K8E-6108.  I think it's from 1998 but the style number doesn't seem to come up on my searches. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hyacinth

sandbtwnmytoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of his bag?  I'm attempting to downsize my handbag collection but cannot seem to find any information on this bag.  The creed patch says K8E-6108.  I think it's from 1998 but the style number doesn't seem to come up on my searches.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



It would help if you showed a photo of the creed and serial number and gave measurements. If the leather has a soft metallic or pearl sheen to it, Coach did do several very small group of Pearlized Leather bags that fit into that serial number sequence but I don't have a name for it. The color looks like the pearlized Pewter from 1999.


----------



## Penelope G

Good morning!

Could you please tell me the name of this bag, please? I'ts so small and cute! Also, I want to try to find a matching hangtag - should I look for one with the coach logo embossed on both side or just one side? Many thanks!


----------



## sandbtwnmytoes

Hyacinth said:


> It would help if you showed a photo of the creed and serial number and gave measurements. If the leather has a soft metallic or pearl sheen to it, Coach did do several very small group of Pearlized Leather bags that fit into that serial number sequence but I don't have a name for it. The color looks like the pearlized Pewter from 1999.


Thank you.  It is a small bag with a pearlized sheen to it, measuring approximately 6.5" x 6.5" x 3".  I thought that the first 8 in the creed meant it was from 1998?  Here is the best picture I can get of the creed.


----------



## sandbtwnmytoes

Hyacinth said:


> It would help if you showed a photo of the creed and serial number and gave measurements. If the leather has a soft metallic or pearl sheen to it, Coach did do several very small group of Pearlized Leather bags that fit into that serial number sequence but I don't have a name for it. The color looks like the pearlized Pewter from 1999.



Sorry, can't seem to upload pic.  Will try later.


----------



## HeidiOlson

Can anyone help me identify this handbag.  The creed says F1182-F15658.  I would really like to know the exact color they call it, because I'd like to find a wallet or checkbook in the same matching color.  Would this be called "Berrry" , "Raspberry" or "Magenta", etc.....


----------



## whateve

HeidiOlson said:


> Can anyone help me identify this handbag.  The creed says F1182-F15658.  I would really like to know the exact color they call it, because I'd like to find a wallet or checkbook in the same matching color.  Would this be called "Berrry" , "Raspberry" or "Magenta", etc.....


The official name is Signature Stripe Stitch Pattern Framed Carryall. I don't know the official name but it might be berry. Coach reuses color names all the time so even if you know the color name, chances are that unless the wallet was made at the same time, in the same factory, and designed to go with your bag, it won't match. They may not have made a matching wallet - I don't remember seeing one.


----------



## Bucketbagger

whateve said:


> The official name is Signature Stripe Stitch Pattern Framed Carryall. I don't know the official name but it might be berry. Coach reuses color names all the time so even if you know the color name, chances are that unless the wallet was made at the same time, in the same factory, and designed to go with your bag, it won't match. They may not have made a matching wallet - I don't remember seeing one.


Hi, experts! I found this satchel, which some call a doctor bag. Its creed indicates it predates 1994. Can anyone tell me whether it has some other name and when it may have been made? TIA.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, experts! I found this satchel, which some call a doctor bag. Its creed indicates it predates 1994. Can anyone tell me whether it has some other name and when it may have been made? TIA.


We need to see the creed and we need measurements. It might be a Madison satchel large.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, experts! I found this satchel, which some call a doctor bag. Its creed indicates it predates 1994. Can anyone tell me whether it has some other name and when it may have been made? TIA.



Here's the creed. The bag is around 11 inches wide, 8 inches high and 5.5 inches deep.


----------



## Catbird9

Penelope G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Could you please tell me the name of this bag, please? I'ts so small and cute! Also, I want to try to find a matching hangtag - should I look for one with the coach logo embossed on both side or just one side? Many thanks!



Due to the "bean bag" wording in the creed, it needs to be posted on the Authentication thread if you haven't already. It might be fake. They might need the measurements.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, experts! I found this satchel, which some call a doctor bag. Its creed indicates it predates 1994. Can anyone tell me whether it has some other name and when it may have been made? TIA.





Bucketbagger said:


> Here's the creed. The bag is around 11 inches wide, 8 inches high and 5.5 inches deep.


It's a Madison satchel large 9765 made in the early 90s.


----------



## Hyacinth

Penelope G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Could you please tell me the name of this bag, please? I'ts so small and cute! Also, I want to try to find a matching hangtag - should I look for one with the coach logo embossed on both side or just one side? Many thanks!





Catbird9 said:


> Due to the "bean bag" wording in the creed, it needs to be posted on the Authentication thread if you haven't already. It might be fake. They might need the measurements.



Along with the measurements we also need a photo of the back of the purse


----------



## Bucketbagger

whateve said:


> It's a Madison satchel large 9765 made in the early 90s.



Thanks!


----------



## Penelope G

Moved post to authenticate thread.


----------



## Penelope G

Catbird9 said:


> Due to the "bean bag" wording in the creed, it needs to be posted on the Authentication thread if you haven't already. It might be fake. They might need the measurements.




Yes, that's disturbing even though it looks so right in many other ways.

The info below gave a little hope but you're right, it's better to as the experts in the Authentification thread! Thanks!

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Fashion/Coach-Authentication-Bean-Bag-Creed/td-p/23467873


----------



## Catbird9

Penelope G said:


> Yes, that's disturbing even though it looks so right in many other ways.
> 
> The info below gave a little hope but you're right, it's better to as the experts in the Authentification thread! Thanks!
> 
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Fashion/Coach-Authentication-Bean-Bag-Creed/td-p/23467873



I saw your Authentication. I'm so glad it's genuine! It's just SO adorable!


----------



## Penelope G

Catbird9 said:


> I saw your Authentication. I'm so glad it's genuine! It's just SO adorable!


Me too!


----------



## aundria17

My friend has this bag and is trying to find the name of it. Can anyone identify thus bag for me?? Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

aundria17 said:


> My friend has this bag and is trying to find the name of it. Can anyone identify thus bag for me?? Thanks in advance


Please post a picture of the creed.


----------



## aundria17

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a picture of the creed.



Creed


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> My friend has this bag and is trying to find the name of it. Can anyone identify thus bag for me?? Thanks in advance





aundria17 said:


> Creed


It was just called a Leather Duffle.


----------



## Hyacinth

aundria17 said:


> Creed



I'd describe it as a Pebbled Leather Small Slim Duffle but I don't know what Coach called it.

ETA - Hey, thanks, Whateve! Sometimes the simplest answers are the best.


----------



## aundria17

Hyacinth said:


> I'd describe it as a Pebbled Leather Small Slim Duffle but I don't know what Coach called it.
> 
> ETA - Hey, thanks, Whateve! Sometimes the simplest answers are the best.



Thank you both 







whateve said:


> It was just called a Leather Duffle.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! I need some help, please. This looks like a Willis or Court bag but I can't figure out the serial number. It looks like 9870 or 9878, maybe? But that doesn't match up with the style because of the rings on the top edge. 









Any help is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I need some help, please. This looks like a Willis or Court bag but I can't figure out the serial number. It looks like 9870 or 9878, maybe? But that doesn't match up with the style because of the rings on the top edge.
> 
> View attachment 3253295
> View attachment 3253296
> View attachment 3253297
> View attachment 3253298
> View attachment 3253299
> View attachment 3253301
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


It looks like a very good fake. Sorry. It is styled like a Willis but the style number definitely isn't 9927 like it should be and there are other problems with the creed.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> It looks like a very good fake. Sorry. It is styled like a Willis but the style number definitely isn't 9927 like it should be and there are other problems with the creed.




Thanks so much, Whateve! I was of that opinion myself but thought I'd ask the experts! [emoji4] Didn't pay much for it so that's good.


----------



## Christinern

I would like authenticity confirmation.

I purchased this bag at Goodwill online. I should have known better than to purchase it before I had asked for your opinion. 

I think it is a fake. I don't know why except that it feels different than the vintage bags I have purchased. It is very lightweight and somewhat plastic feeling, however I do think that it's leather. 

Do you know if Goodwill returns fakes?


----------



## Christinern

more pics


----------



## BeenBurned

Christinern said:


> I would like authenticity confirmation.
> 
> I purchased this bag at Goodwill online. I should have known better than to purchase it before I had asked for your opinion.
> 
> I think it is a fake. I don't know why except that it feels different than the vintage bags I have purchased. It is very lightweight and somewhat plastic feeling, however I do think that it's leather.
> 
> Do you know if Goodwill returns fakes?


I believe that bag is authentic. (Note that this isn't the authentication subforum.)


----------



## Christinern

Oh thank you BeenBurned. I appreciate your help. I think I will also move it to the Authenticating section then.


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Guys!!!
Can you help me Identify this bag...Thanks so much!!!


----------



## whateve

AnnieR said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> Can you help me Identify this bag...Thanks so much!!!


It looks like a Julia leather satchel #14976 from 2010. Here is a post about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14680389&postcount=139


----------



## AnnieR

whateve said:


> It looks like a Julia leather satchel #14976 from 2010. Here is a post about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14680389&postcount=139



Thank U very much for your Help!!!!!


----------



## tek_kee

Hi all, 

I just saw someone selling this coach bag online and wondered what is the name of this bag. Hope someone can ID it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

tek_kee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just saw someone selling this coach bag online and wondered what is the name of this bag. Hope someone can ID it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3260141


Before trying to ID it, I'd recommend having it looked at and verified as authentic. See post #1 here for posting requirements: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## fairynanook

Can anyone identify either of these beauties? I am certain of the authenticity of both, just would like the names if possible.


----------



## Hyacinth

fairynanook said:


> Can anyone identify either of these beauties? I am certain of the authenticity of both, just would like the names if possible.



Photos of the creed patches with the style numbers would be a big help.


----------



## whateve

fairynanook said:


> Can anyone identify either of these beauties? I am certain of the authenticity of both, just would like the names if possible.


In the event that you don't have access to creed photos, I remember buying one similar to the one on the right for my daughter back in 2011. I think it was called signature stripe hobo. It was MFF. The one on the left was called something like Signature Multi Stripe Framed Carryall. Style number is probably F17444. It was also MFF.


----------



## Kitts

Can anyone tell me the style number for this small double zip wallet?  Thanks!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...701706?hash=item1c60a7eb0a:g:7-UAAOSwzhVWrXlh


----------



## Catbird9

Would someone please ID this bag? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...j275MO1dxqQXRNM3rehio%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tek_kee

Thanks for your reply BeenBurned! Wanted to get more photos from seller for authentification but it's already been reserved. Oh well...




BeenBurned said:


> Before trying to ID it, I'd recommend having it looked at and verified as authentic. See post #1 here for posting requirements:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Would someone please ID this bag? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...j275MO1dxqQXRNM3rehio%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Camera bag 9760.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Camera bag 9760.



Thanks whateve!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Good afternoon ladies
I have seen this convertible clutch  listed on ebay as being a Bonnie Cashin Era
bag, is this true? any ideas on year and exact name it was called. it has a single side hangtag.
Thanks
RC


----------



## whateve

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Good afternoon ladies
> I have seen this convertible clutch  listed on ebay as being a Bonnie Cashin Era
> bag, is this true? any ideas on year and exact name it was called. it has a single side hangtag.
> Thanks
> RC


First of all, it isn't a convertible clutch, it's a basic bag 9455, also called a zippered clutch. I've never seen any evidence that Bonnie Cashin had anything to do with its creation. The style was introduced in 1974, I believe, and that is when Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Any bag that has a serial number was made after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Bags with glued-in serial numbers were probably made between 1978 and 1983, approximately.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

whateve said:


> First of all, it isn't a convertible clutch, it's a basic bag 9455, also called a zippered clutch. I've never seen any evidence that Bonnie Cashin had anything to do with its creation. The style was introduced in 1974, I believe, and that is when Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Any bag that has a serial number was made after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. Bags with glued-in serial numbers were probably made between 1978 and 1983, approximately.



Thanks Whateve
I just called it a convertible clutch because that is what I see sellers calling it
and I was pretty sure about the Bonnie Cashin part but just needed to hear it from a pro.


----------



## whateve

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Thanks Whateve
> I just called it a convertible clutch because that is what I see sellers calling it
> and I was pretty sure about the Bonnie Cashin part but just needed to hear it from a pro.


You're welcome. There is another style called a convertible clutch. It has a flap with a turnlock closure.


----------



## Ness7386

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag.  It was purchased at the Coach outlet in Sept 2015, but I no longer have the tag to tell me the name.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## whateve

Ness7386 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag.  It was purchased at the Coach outlet in Sept 2015, but I no longer have the tag to tell me the name.  Thanks for your help.


I remember these but I can't remember the name. If you post the style number it would be very helpful. It should be on the creed or on a label sewn into the zippered pocket.


----------



## holiday123

Ness7386 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag.  It was purchased at the Coach outlet in Sept 2015, but I no longer have the tag to tell me the name.  Thanks for your help.


Looks like Collette leather carryall F33447


----------



## Ness7386

holiday123 said:


> Looks like Collette leather carryall F33447


Thank you!  I never really thought about or tried to remember names of my bags before I joined this forum.  Thanks again.


----------



## Stephg

I bought this at the outlet last year and want to sell it but can't find the tag and don't remember the name. Anyone know? There's no serial number on the creed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Stephg said:


> I bought this at the outlet last year and want to sell it but can't find the tag and don't remember the name. Anyone know? There's no serial number on the creed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268649


There might be a tag with a serial number sewn into the seam in the main compartment or it could be hidden inside the zipper pocket.


----------



## Stephg

BeenBurned said:


> There might be a tag with a serial number sewn into the seam in the main compartment or it could be hidden inside the zipper pocket.




Yes perfect, thank you!


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> I bought this at the outlet last year and want to sell it but can't find the tag and don't remember the name. Anyone know? There's no serial number on the creed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268649


That same bag was identified in the posts just above yours.
 Collette leather carryall F33447


----------



## missbaltimore

Hi everyone! First time wandering into this thread and happy to see so many familiar folks! I'm hoping someone might know the name of this small pink leather bag/satchel. There is no creed patch but it was given a thumbs up ion the authenticate thread.


----------



## whateve

missbaltimore said:


> Hi everyone! First time wandering into this thread and happy to see so many familiar folks! I'm hoping someone might know the name of this small pink leather bag/satchel. There is no creed patch but it was given a thumbs up ion the authenticate thread.


It's a Chelsea top handle pouch or something similar. Here are two listed with creed numbers.
patent 46262
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...855934?hash=item25995ddefe:g:d3YAAOSwAF5UaMst
metallic leather 46042
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CHELS...886020?hash=item3a978fc984:g:E9EAAOSwfcVUHHC2
I don't know the style number for the regular leather.


----------



## missbaltimore

whateve said:


> It's a Chelsea top handle pouch or something similar. Here are two listed with creed numbers.
> patent 46262
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...855934?hash=item25995ddefe:g:d3YAAOSwAF5UaMst
> metallic leather 46042
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CHELS...886020?hash=item3a978fc984:g:E9EAAOSwfcVUHHC2
> I don't know the style number for the regular leather.



Thank you, that's great! That was enough information to start a search and I think I've found it (if anyone is interested). It seems it was called "Coach Chelsea Leather Small Bag" style 45823 (for the regular smooth leather) and came out around 2011. This color was called Ginger Beet (who came up with that color name??? Undoubtably someone who is being paid too much...)


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, does anyone know what this vintage New York City-made bag is called? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161973897939?euid=1bf65c5f82a0464ba626866eb9bcaba6&cp=1

Creed:


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this vintage New York City-made bag is called? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161973897939?euid=1bf65c5f82a0464ba626866eb9bcaba6&cp=1
> 
> Creed:


The picture in the listing is horrible! It could be a letter brief 5210.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> The picture in the listing is horrible! It could be a letter brief 5210.



Thank you, and thanks for the catalog pic. The seller certainly could have done better on the photo shoot!


----------



## ohmchale

Does anyone know the name of this Coach bag? I'm trying to surprise my mom with one. She loves the hardware. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

ohmchale said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Coach bag? I'm trying to surprise my mom with one. She loves the hardware. Thanks in advance.


It looks like a Kelsey. They probably have some at the outlets. There are small and large sizes.


----------



## ohmchale

whateve said:


> It looks like a Kelsey. They probably have some at the outlets. There are small and large sizes.


Thank you whateve!


----------



## SigTheCat

Yes a Kelsey found one on ebay in like new condition! Very pretty bag.


----------



## Ness7386

I dont remember thanking you!


----------



## Ness7386

Can someone tell me the name of this bag.  My son bought it for me on Mother's Day 2012 Its so pretty and floral for spring.


----------



## Hyacinth

Ness7386 said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag.  My son bought it for me on Mother's Day 2012 Its so pretty and floral for spring.



It would be a big help if you could post a photo of the creed patch inside the bag with the serial and style numbers.


----------



## Ness7386

Hyacinth said:


> It would be a big help if you could post a photo of the creed patch inside the bag with the serial and style numbers.


Hyacinth, I forgot to do that.  I will post a picture of the creed tonight.


----------



## Ness7386

Hyacinth said:


> It would be a big help if you could post a photo of the creed patch inside the bag with the serial and style numbers.


Hyacinth, I think I found it.  COACH LIGHT KHAKI FLORAL APPLIQUE CARRYALL style: F18894


----------



## BeenBurned

Ness7386 said:


> Hyacinth, I think I found it.  COACH LIGHT KHAKI FLORAL APPLIQUE CARRYALL style: F18894


That sounds right and will be confirmed if your creed shows that style number.


----------



## Calliopia

Hi,
 I have 3 bags I'd love help identifying/validating. 
 1 - plum leather E04S-9391
  2- Black C emblem fabric and leather  J0749 F10926
3- Brown C fabric and it kind of feels like "leather"  JMH 6044

I suspect that the brown is fake but I'd love to know for sure.  All were thrift shop finds.


----------



## Calliopia

These are the purple and black ones.


----------



## Calliopia

This is the brown one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Calliopia said:


> This is the brown one.


Welcome to TPF! 

This bag is the perfect example of why a bag with a seemingly "correct" serial and/or style number can't be assuming to be authentic. 

Although your bag is copying style 6044, it's not made by Coach and if you can, return it to whoever sold you the fake. 

For reference, this listing is for an authentic version of the bag yours is trying to copy:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-Coach-6...869507?hash=item1a0dfd8a43:g:LxEAAOSwUuFWv0BM

For future authenticity requests, please use this thread and refer to post #*1* for the information and format we need:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


----------



## Calliopia

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF!
> 
> This bag is the perfect example of why a bag with a seemingly "correct" serial and/or style number can't be assuming to be authentic.
> 
> Although your bag is copying style 6044, it's not made by Coach and if you can, return it to whoever sold you the fake.
> 
> For reference, this listing is for an authentic version of the bag yours is trying to copy:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-Coach-6...869507?hash=item1a0dfd8a43:g:LxEAAOSwUuFWv0BM
> 
> For future authenticity requests, please use this thread and refer to post #*1* for the information and format we need:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html


Thanks so much! I wasn't sure if I had the right area.  It was a thrift shop find much earlier this year and was only 3.00 so I'll keep it as a reference of what not to look for.


----------



## addicted2coach2

can anyone help me and tell me what this bag is worth? i know it is a sample but not sure what resell is at (not my photo)


----------



## BeenBurned

addicted2coach2 said:


> can anyone help me and tell me what this bag is worth? i know it is a sample but not sure what resell is at (not my photo)


We can't comment on price or value because items are worth what a willing buyer wants to pay, sometimes less than original price and other times considerably more than original retail. 

As for the name of your bag, it would be helpful to post a picture of the creed as well as any labels or tags sewn into the lining and/or inside the zipper pocket.


----------



## addicted2coach2

BeenBurned said:


> We can't comment on price or value because items are worth what a willing buyer wants to pay, sometimes less than original price and other times considerably more than original retail.
> 
> As for the name of your bag, it would be helpful to post a picture of the creed as well as any labels or tags sewn into the lining and/or inside the zipper pocket.


its a sample bag.. it is 9999


----------



## BeenBurned

addicted2coach2 said:


> its a sample bag.. it is 9999


Had you asked before buying, I probably would have recommended against buying and especially against reselling the bag because there's no way to prove authenticity.

Every time we've seen sellers with claimed "sample" bags, those sellers haven't had any proof that their items are samples and in many of those cases, while some "samples" had 99999 style numbers, others had style numbers and creed texts that didn't match the bags they were on and then there were some without any serial numbers. 

In the questionable listings we've seen, the sellers either claimed to be ex-Coach employees or friends of employees. But these sellers never had any invoices to prove their items were authentic nor to prove (even to Coach) that the items weren't stolen. 

I'll edit the post as time allows to post some of the discussions of these supposed sample bags. 
*
I strongly advise against selling it.
*
Here are a few references: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-383.html#post28538695

My post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-383.html#post28538529
and Hyacinth's comment: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-383.html#post28538674


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-371.html#post28510843

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-51.html#post23723224

There are many others. 

*Let me warn you that if a dispute is filed against you, you will lose the dispute. Whether you or your buyer pays for a professional authentication, no trustworthy authenticator will be able to authenticate it. *


----------



## BeenBurned

addicted2coach2 said:


> its a sample bag.. it is 9999


BTW, how do you know it's a sample?

ETA: Here's another example of a "sample" bag listing. Notice that the seller (like so many other questionable sellers we'd seen) is located in NY. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...583984?hash=item3abd924930:g:SIkAAOSwB4NWwjui

And from that listing, the description is especially interesting!

_Purchased from sample sale _
_*the interior zip pocket  compartment has an open seam that can easily be repaired. This is  standard practice so that they can check how the samples were made at  the factory._
_**Note, there is no branding on the front of the bag because it was a sample to test out different branding options.


_And several more: 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...999.TRS1&_nkw=coach+sample+99999&_sacat=63852


----------



## Ule313

I found this little Coach bag the other day. My guess is early 2000s? More pics in the following posts (phone will only let me do one at a time). I don't know the style name.

Dimensions:

Width: 7 inches
Height: 8 inches
Depth: 2.5 inches


----------



## Ule313

back


----------



## Ule313

zipper


----------



## Ule313

creed


----------



## Ule313

buckle


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> I found this little Coach bag the other day. My guess is early 2000s? More pics in the following posts (phone will only let me do one at a time). I don't know the style name.
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Width: 7 inches
> Height: 8 inches
> Depth: 2.5 inches





Ule313 said:


> back





Ule313 said:


> zipper





Ule313 said:


> creed





Ule313 said:


> buckle


It was called a camera zip and was made in 2000.


----------



## UniC

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



Help with this bag, if anyone knows the style name/ serial number that'd be great!


----------



## Hyacinth

UniC said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281473
> 
> Help with this bag, if anyone knows the style name/ serial number that'd be great!



The only way we can know the serial number is if you post a photo of it from the stamp inside the bag. Which would also help with figuring out the style. And we also need measurements.


----------



## sbpuckett

I am trying to get help on a bag I bought at an estate sale. The creed has serial number D04Q-6833. It also has stamped on the back of the hang tag "Limited Edition Spring 2004". I can't find anything on the purse. I am positive it's not a fake. If it is fake it's the best one ever!


----------



## BeenBurned

sbpuckett said:


> I am trying to get help on a bag I bought at an estate sale. The creed has serial number D04Q-6833. It also has stamped on the back of the hang tag "Limited Edition Spring 2004". I can't find anything on the purse. I am positive it's not a fake. If it is fake it's the best one ever!


We can't identify (or authenticate) anything without pictures, particularly when the serial number isn't known to be invalid. 

There are some scary close fakes of many styles so without seeing pictures, I'd be disinclined to comment on it. 

Refer to post #1 for the pictures we need to see. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## sbpuckett

I don't know how to upload a picture.


----------



## sbpuckett

BeenBurned said:


> We can't identify (or authenticate) anything without pictures, particularly when the serial number isn't known to be invalid.
> 
> There are some scary close fakes of many styles so without seeing pictures, I'd be disinclined to comment on it.
> 
> Refer to post #1 for the pictures we need to see.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584




I don't know how to upload a picture.


----------



## whateve

sbpuckett said:


> I don't know how to upload a picture.


Welcome to the forum. This might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## sbpuckett

whateve said:


> Welcome to the forum. This might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html



When I try to upload the picture I keep getting an error message stating upload failed. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Hyacinth

sbpuckett said:


> When I try to upload the picture I keep getting an error message stating upload failed.
> Thank you for your time.



Then your photos are probably too big, or you're trying to download them from the wrong location. It might help to read the instructions again and to resize your pictures fit a standard website page, maybe no more than 1200 to 1500 pixels wide.


----------



## BeenBurned

sbpuckett said:


> When I try to upload the picture I keep getting an error message stating upload failed.
> Thank you for your time.





Hyacinth said:


> Then your photos are probably too big, or you're trying to download them from the wrong location. It might help to read the instructions again and to resize your pictures fit a standard website page, maybe no more than 1200 to 1500 pixels wide.


I find that photobucket is useful if pictures are too big to upload directly from your computer. 

Photobucket is free. Upload the full sized pictures from your computer to PB. There will be several links you can post. Use the IMG link and copy and paste it into the reply box.


----------



## sbpuckett

Hyacinth said:


> Then your photos are probably too big, or you're trying to download them from the wrong location. It might help to read the instructions again and to resize your pictures fit a standard website page, maybe no more than 1200 to 1500 pixels wide.



Ok, finally.


----------



## sbpuckett

BeenBurned said:


> I find that photobucket is useful if pictures are too big to upload directly from your computer.
> 
> Photobucket is free. Upload the full sized pictures from your computer to PB. There will be several links you can post. Use the IMG link and copy and paste it into the reply box.



The hang tag


----------



## sbpuckett

BeenBurned said:


> I find that photobucket is useful if pictures are too big to upload directly from your computer.
> 
> Photobucket is free. Upload the full sized pictures from your computer to PB. There will be several links you can post. Use the IMG link and copy and paste it into the reply box.



The creed


----------



## momofgirls

Anyone know the style # or name of this bag charm that's on this tote?
TIA


----------



## Pinkalicious

Can someone help me ID this pretty bag?


----------



## gr8onteej

momofgirls said:


> Anyone know the style # or name of this bag charm that's on this tote?
> TIA




It's the Tatum Tall Tote in Workwear Leather.  The Style # 33929.


----------



## BeenBurned

momofgirls said:


> Anyone know the* style # or name of this bag charm *that's on this tote?
> TIA





gr8onteej said:


> It's the Tatum Tall Tote in Workwear Leather.  The Style # 33929.


I think she's asking for the name of the charm that's on the tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

sbpuckett said:


> Ok, finally.





sbpuckett said:


> The hang tag





sbpuckett said:


> The creed



Blast, I had a reply all ready and lost it somewhere.

I can't find any information on it. The strap could mean it was related to 1 or 2 Multi Stripe Beach Totes from 2004 but it's not in any of my catalogs or in the Wayback Machine. It seems genuine though, maybe someone else will recognise it.


----------



## sbpuckett

Hyacinth said:


> Blast, I had a reply all ready and lost it somewhere.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. The strap could mean it was related to 1 or 2 Multi Stripe Beach Totes from 2004 but it's not in any of my catalogs or in the Wayback Machine. It seems genuine though, maybe someone else will recognise it.




I've searched everywhere possible and can't find anything. I wonder if it was sort of prototype of something? At any rate I appreciate you looking. I want to sell it on eBay and was trying to decide on a price (I know you can't price it). I will just start it out at what I paid and see how it goes. I paid 140.00 by the way. 
I think you are right though, it probably is a beach tote. It's a very nice bag too!


----------



## sbpuckett

Hyacinth said:


> Blast, I had a reply all ready and lost it somewhere.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. The strap could mean it was related to 1 or 2 Multi Stripe Beach Totes from 2004 but it's not in any of my catalogs or in the Wayback Machine. It seems genuine though, maybe someone else will recognise it.




One more question please. Have you seen this strap before? I thought maybe she had switched out the strap but it does appear to go on this bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

sbpuckett said:


> Ok, finally.





sbpuckett said:


> The creed





Hyacinth said:


> Blast, I had a reply all ready and lost it somewhere.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. The strap could mean it was related to 1 or 2 Multi Stripe Beach Totes from 2004 but it's not in any of my catalogs or in the Wayback Machine. It seems genuine though, maybe someone else will recognise it.


I knew I'd seen similar styles (without striped strap) but wanted to search a bit for others. 

I found the leather version in 2 sizes plus a similar patchwork version. There are also signature, minisig and optic styles. (7656 is the optic signature style, 2156 is signature.)


----------



## BeenBurned

sbpuckett said:


> One more question please. Have you seen this strap before? I thought maybe she had switched out the strap but it does appear to go on this bag.


See my response above. The strap is original to the bag.


----------



## quinna

Pinkalicious said:


> Can someone help me ID this pretty bag?
> View attachment 3282415



Looks like a Central Satchel


----------



## sbpuckett

BeenBurned said:


> I knew I'd seen similar styles (without striped strap) but wanted to search a bit for others.
> 
> I found the leather version in 2 sizes plus a similar patchwork version. There are also signature, minisig and optic styles. (7656 is the optic signature style, 2156 is signature.)




Thank you for all your help!


----------



## sbpuckett

BeenBurned said:


> See my response above. The strap is original to the bag.



Any thoughts now as to why the serial numbers are different? I've read your articles about the numbering but don't recall seeing anything about a Q. Is the Q of any significance?


----------



## BeenBurned

sbpuckett said:


> Any thoughts now as to why the serial numbers are different? I've read your articles about the numbering but don't recall seeing anything about a Q. Is the Q of any significance?


Q is one of the Chinese plant codes. If a bag was made (even if in China) in another factory, it'll have a different plant code.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I knew I'd seen similar styles (without striped strap) but wanted to search a bit for others.
> 
> I found the leather version in 2 sizes plus a similar patchwork version. There are also signature, minisig and optic styles. (7656 is the optic signature style, 2156 is signature.)



I was looking specifically for a style with that striped strap, since it's unusual enough for Coach to think it was important enough to have actually mentioned the stripes in the bag's name, especially since the strap seems to be the only striped area on either bag. If the Sig version really was a Limited Edition, that could be why we can't find it on the Wayback or anywhere else. 

I'd known about the white denim and leather version and found it both in my catalogs (Spring 2004) and on the Wayback, I just didn't post pics or mention it. Well, I DID mention it but that was before I lost my post. 

The white version with the strap stuck in my mind because of this, remember the former Coach employee sued by Coach and banned by Ebay for allegedly selling a fake? Take a good look at the bag she was trying to sell before Coach sicced their *********** on her:

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/coach-says-its-not-overzealous-in-sales-crackdown/

_"SEATTLE (AP) - Gina Kim liked the $428 handbag she bought with her employee discount at a Coach Inc. store in San Francisco for its pillowed bottom and striped, colorful strap.

But she hardly used it: It was white and she didn't want it to stain. So she ultimately did what many other people do with luxury items they no longer want.

She put it up for sale on eBay..."_

And after reading that article, if ANYONE still thinks Coach employees are qualified to tell Real from Fake, please raise your hands - I have a bridge with your name on it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I was looking specifically for a style with that striped strap, since it's unusual enough for Coach to think it was important enough to have actually mentioned the stripes in the bag's name, especially since the strap seems to be the only striped area on either bag. If the Sig version really was a Limited Edition, that could be why we can't find it on the Wayback or anywhere else.
> 
> I'd known about the white denim and leather version and found it both in my catalogs (Spring 2004) and on the Wayback, I just didn't post pics or mention it. Well, I DID mention it but that was before I lost my post.
> 
> The white version with the strap stuck in my mind because of this, remember the former Coach employee sued by Coach and banned by Ebay for allegedly selling a fake? Take a good look at the bag she was trying to sell before Coach sicced their *********** on her:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/coach-says-its-not-overzealous-in-sales-crackdown/
> 
> _"SEATTLE (AP) - Gina Kim liked the $428 handbag she bought with her employee discount at a Coach Inc. store in San Francisco for its pillowed bottom and striped, colorful strap.
> 
> But she hardly used it: It was white and she didn't want it to stain. So she ultimately did what many other people do with luxury items they no longer want.
> 
> She put it up for sale on eBay..."_
> 
> And after reading that article, if ANYONE still thinks Coach employees are qualified to tell Real from Fake, please raise your hands - I have a bridge with your name on it.


I don't believe that law firm is actually Coach's own. Over the years, I've read dozens of complaints about "G***** A****** and F*******." 

They seem to be one of those shark (and crooked) firms that makes deals with manufacturers to share the moneys they extort from sellers. My belief is that they randomly search listings and send demand letters to sellers in the hope that the sellers don't know the provenance of their item(s). 

If 5% of the threatening letters they send result in an "admission" and payment, they've got a pretty darned good income, even when they split it with the "rights owners." 

http://forum.freeadvice.com/copyrig...nthony-flaherty-llp-threat-letter-398837.html

http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/Lawyers/Firms/GibneyAnthonyFlaherty/GibneyAnthonyFlaherty.shtml

http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks...les/BarneyOwnersSettleParodyWebSiteCase.shtml

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Fine-Jewelry-Gems/Tiffany-Co-Lawyers/td-p/1299906

http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?9015-purse-parties&p=151147#post151147

There was a discussion on that Coach employee here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-in-the-news-661591-3.html

A google search of the law firm is eye-opening. They're the type of company that gives lawyers a bad rap.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that law firm is actually Coach's own. Over the years, I've read dozens of complaints about "G1bney Anth0ny and Flaherty."
> 
> They seem to be one of those shark (and crooked) firms that makes deals with manufacturers to share the moneys they extort from sellers. My belief is that they randomly search listings and send demand letters to sellers in the hope that the sellers don't know the provenance of their item(s).
> 
> If 5% of the threatening letters they send result in an "admission" and payment, they've got a pretty darned good income, even when they split it with the "rights owners."
> 
> http://forum.freeadvice.com/copyrig...nthony-flaherty-llp-threat-letter-398837.html
> 
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/Lawyers/Firms/GibneyAnthonyFlaherty/GibneyAnthonyFlaherty.shtml
> 
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks...les/BarneyOwnersSettleParodyWebSiteCase.shtml
> 
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Fine-Jewelry-Gems/Tiffany-Co-Lawyers/td-p/1299906
> 
> http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?9015-purse-parties&p=151147#post151147
> 
> There was a discussion on that Coach employee here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-in-the-news-661591-3.html
> 
> A google search of the law firm is eye-opening. They're the type of company that gives lawyers a bad rap.



I know, I've read Tabberone's posts over the years about that group of **** ******. They do the dirty work for a bunch of companies, not just Coach, most of whom should know better. Charming, aren't they? The long-gone owner of the old Hawthorne Hotel would have been SO proud.


----------



## whateve

Please ID: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222025433077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Please ID: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222025433077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Leather Butterfly KF, 92596. I have one.

Sorry I can't post pics of the tag, tPF's Manage attachments function is COMPLETELY Eff'd up. It keeps telling me "You have already attached this file in thread : Authenticate this COACH".

So I'll just have to post a link to the older post from almost 2 years ago. DAMN, I hope they fix this problem soon, it's really getting to be annoying.  But here's the back of it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-280.html#post26824095


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Leather Butterfly KF, 92596. I have one.
> 
> Sorry I can't post pics of the tag, tPF's Manage attachments function is COMPLETELY Eff'd up. It keeps telling me "You have already attached this file in thread : Authenticate this COACH".
> 
> So I'll just have to post a link to the older post from almost 2 years ago. DAMN, I hope they fix this problem soon, it's really getting to be annoying.  But here's the back of it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-280.html#post26824095


Thank you! There were two on ebay in the last week and I missed out on both. 
I figured you would have one.


----------



## acrossthesky

Hi everyone,

Came across this lovely bag on someone's blog. I know it's Coach, but no idea about the style. If someone could please ID it, it'd be much appreciated! Pic is here: http://www.creatorsofdesire.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/19433667602_90f08f913b_o1.jpg


----------



## queenanne

acrossthesky said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Came across this lovely bag on someone's blog. I know it's Coach, but no idea about the style. If someone could please ID it, it'd be much appreciated! Pic is here: http://www.creatorsofdesire.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/19433667602_90f08f913b_o1.jpg




It's a Coach Mini Borough in black pebbled leather. I have one and it's lovely.


----------



## Sonoma

Hi Everyone

Hope this is the right forum for a Sonoma question -

I won this Sonoma Nubuc Small Zip J5B-4945 and just got it in the mail.
The zipper is different from my other Sonomas - it continues about 2" into the bag, 
and is finished with a tab of leather. See pic - 

Just wondering if this the only Sonoma style where that happens?

TIA!


----------



## Hyacinth

Sonoma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope this is the right forum for a Sonoma question -
> 
> I won this Sonoma Nubuc Small Zip J5B-4945 and just got it in the mail.
> The zipper is different from my other Sonomas - it continues about 2" into the bag,
> and is finished with a tab of leather. See pic -
> 
> Just wondering if this the only Sonoma style where that happens?
> 
> TIA!



I've never noticed, but none of mine have an exposed top zipper.


----------



## Sonoma

Hyacinth said:


> I've never noticed, but none of mine have an exposed top zipper.


Thanks Hyacinth!
How weird that you haven't seen this, since I'm sure you've seen tons of Sonomas....

It didn't seem to me like something Coach would do - seems unfinished for them, cheesy.
If this bag hadn't been authenticated at Coach forum I would've worried that it was a fake.

(Before I posted this question here I did look at a few other 4945s on eBay and thought I could see a hint of the same thing in the 4945s, but can't be sure.) 

So maybe it's just an anomaly for this style... ? Or bag?

Thanks again


----------



## Sonoma

Sonoma said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!
> How weird that you haven't seen this, since I'm sure you've seen tons of Sonomas....
> 
> It didn't seem to me like something Coach would do - seems unfinished for them, cheesy.
> If this bag hadn't been authenticated at Coach forum I would've worried that it was a fake.
> 
> (Before I posted this question here I did look at a few other 4945s on eBay and thought I could see a hint of the same thing in the 4945s, but can't be sure.)
> 
> So maybe it's just an anomaly for this style... ? Or bag?
> 
> Thanks again


FYI, I just did one more search and found this 4945 that show the same issue clearly:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331776265291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

Sonoma said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!
> How weird that you haven't seen this, since I'm sure you've seen tons of Sonomas....
> 
> It didn't seem to me like something Coach would do - seems unfinished for them, cheesy.
> If this bag hadn't been authenticated at Coach forum I would've worried that it was a fake.
> 
> (Before I posted this question here I did look at a few other 4945s on eBay and thought I could see a hint of the same thing in the 4945s, but can't be sure.)
> 
> So maybe it's just an anomaly for this style... ? Or bag?
> 
> Thanks again


They've done this for other styles. It is standard for recent bags. I've just never seen it on a Sonoma or other older bags. Most of my older bags don't have zipper closures.


----------



## Hyacinth

Sonoma said:


> Thanks Hyacinth!
> How weird that you haven't seen this, since I'm sure you've seen tons of Sonomas....
> 
> It didn't seem to me like something Coach would do - seems unfinished for them, cheesy.
> If this bag hadn't been authenticated at Coach forum I would've worried that it was a fake.
> 
> (Before I posted this question here I did look at a few other 4945s on eBay and thought I could see a hint of the same thing in the 4945s, but can't be sure.)
> 
> So maybe it's just an anomaly for this style... ? Or bag?
> 
> Thanks again



Yes, I saw the extended zipper on the berry-colored one too. And I may have seen a lot of listings but haven't bought that many actual Sonoma styles. Much as I love them, either the bags are too small or the straps are too short, with only 1 or 2 exceptioms - sad, because I love everything else about them.


----------



## Sonoma

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, I saw the extended zipper on the berry-colored one too. And I may have seen a lot of listings but haven't bought that many actual Sonoma styles. Much as I love them, either the bags are too small or the straps are too short, with only 1 or 2 exceptioms - sad, because I love everything else about them.



Thanks whateve & Hyacinth, appreciate your info.

FYI: I have 11 zippered pebbled leather Sonomas, and this 4945 nubuc is the only one who has this exposed end of zipper. My 4945 is from 1995 & the US plant, as is the berry colored bag; and I just found a C6E-4945 from Italy that has it: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Vtg-Co...016003?hash=item23634f9803:g:ZvQAAOSwLqFV9ecN

So looks like a design anomaly. ....?

Ah well, I'm still hooked on these Sonomas - such soft buttery durable leather! Sorry to hear you can't indulge Hyacinth but understand - I'll probably end up selling the ones that don't work for me because of size etc.


----------



## ative65

While visiting my In-Laws I found the cutest Coach in an antique shop! Does anyone know the name of the bag and when it was made? The creed is in all caps and says "MADE IN NEW YORK CITY, USA"  and the serial number is 194-4613. Pictures are below. 
http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsrpn36rlv.jpeg

http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshtzvcqy7.jpeg

http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3f8owjtk.jpeg

http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zpscr2a5djb.jpeg


----------



## Catbird9

ative65 said:


> While visiting my In-Laws I found the cutest Coach in an antique shop! Does anyone know the name of the bag and when it was made? The creed is in all caps and says "MADE IN NEW YORK CITY, USA"  and the serial number is 194-4613. Pictures are below.
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrpn36rlv.jpeg
> 
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zpshtzvcqy7.jpeg
> 
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3f8owjtk.jpeg
> 
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p627/ative65/Mobile Uploads/image_zpscr2a5djb.jpeg



Does it measure about 11" x 7" x 2"? If so, it's called a Companion Bag, Style #9300. It was made sometime in the late 1970s through late 1980s.


----------



## ative65

Catbird9, yes it measures about that.


----------



## Catbird9

ative65 said:


> Catbird9, yes it measures about that.



I corrected the measurements in my post. I mistyped 3" for the depth, it should be more like 2" 

Anyway, it's definitely a Companion Bag. 

If you are so inclined, you can try cleaning and conditioning the leather. Check out the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread for techniques.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html


----------



## ative65

Catbird9 said:


> I corrected the measurements in my post. I mistyped 3" for the depth, it should be more like 2"
> 
> Anyway, it's definitely a Companion Bag.
> 
> If you are so inclined, you can try cleaning and conditioning the leather. Check out the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread for techniques.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html



That was what I was thinking about doing. I am really looking forward to using it this summer!


----------



## fancypantsmom

Hi I have this very basic older coach bag. Is there a name for this other than a flap bag? (which is what I have always called it) and is there a style number associated with it?


----------



## Catbird9

fancypantsmom said:


> Hi I have this very basic older coach bag. Is there a name for this other than a flap bag? (which is what I have always called it) and is there a style number associated with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289983
> View attachment 3289984



It's a Convertible Clutch, style #9635. Lovely bag.


----------



## Catbird9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I missed out on getting this bag and find myself haunted by it. Does anyone know the style name, so I can possibly fulfill my longing for one? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I missed out on getting this bag and find myself haunted by it. Does anyone know the style name, so I can possibly fulfill my longing for one? Thank you.


It's good you missed out - it's fake!

You might be interested in a Chadwick satchel.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I missed out on getting this bag and find myself haunted by it. Does anyone know the style name, so I can possibly fulfill my longing for one? Thank you.



The "overstamping" lines aren't right - see post 10663 for how those lines should be shaped depending on what number they're supposed to be part of. The number is on the Fakes List, and check the spelling of the word "scrtches". There also shouldn't be a border around the serial number.

Here's a side-by-side comparison with the real one I mentioned


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's good you missed out - it's fake!
> 
> You might be interested in a Chadwick satchel.



Thank you, I feel like I dodged a bullet there! The Chadwick is gorgeous.



Hyacinth said:


> The "overstamping" lines aren't right - see post 10663 for how those lines should be shaped depending on what number they're supposed to be part of. The number is on the Fakes List, and check the spelling of the word "scrtches". There also shouldn't be a border around the serial number.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with the real one I mentioned



Thank you too Hyacinth. I totally missed "scrtches" and failed to check the number against the list. I see what you mean about the shape of the overstamping lines too. Side by side makes it very clear.


----------



## fancypantsmom

Catbird9 said:


> It's a Convertible Clutch, style #9635. Lovely bag.




Thankyou so much!! I love it. Do you happen to know the years that coach did not apply the style numbers to the creeds? I see this bag elsewhere and they have the style number. Not sure if mine is older or younger than those


----------



## whateve

fancypantsmom said:


> Thankyou so much!! I love it. Do you happen to know the years that coach did not apply the style numbers to the creeds? I see this bag elsewhere and they have the style number. Not sure if mine is older or younger than those


Your bag was made between 1990-1993. Style numbers started appearing on creeds in 1994. Unique serial numbers were used from the late 70s until 1994.
There is more information here: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


----------



## Catbird9

fancypantsmom said:


> Thankyou so much!! I love it. Do you happen to know the years that coach did not apply the style numbers to the creeds? I see this bag elsewhere and they have the style number. Not sure if mine is older or younger than those





whateve said:


> Your bag was made between 1990-1993. Style  numbers started appearing on creeds in 1994. Unique serial numbers were  used from the late 70s until 1994.
> There is more information here: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html



Your early 90s bag's serial number is an example of this, mentioned in Hyacinth's very useful guide linked by whateve above:

"Up until the end of the 1990s, the serial numbers were mostly  hand-stamped using a mechanism that allowed the operator to change  numbers quickly, and often in early Coaches you can see the top or  bottom of the next number in line above or below the actual serial  number."


----------



## EGBDF

Does anyone know what this is? I've never seen anything like it so I can't even guess.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone know what this is? I've never seen anything like it so I can't even guess.


Style # 10393 from 2006. Every year almost Coach makes some wintry styles. This is one of the weirder ones.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Style # 10393 from 2006. Every year almost Coach makes some wintry styles. This is one of the weirder ones.



Thanks!


----------



## mishelly333

Hi,

I have a COACH Madison 'Smythe' Bag

the Serial No. G1482 32405 is not on the leather creed but on a very small white tag in the inside pocket. Is the white tag right? I read it should be clear? It also says made in China.

What I've been able to decipher is that it was made in July (G) in 2014 (14) with unknown manufacturing plant (82?). 

There is a smooth silver hang tag that just has COACH with new york underneath that.

The lining is a similar dark gray compared to the 'mink' color with almost invisible coach on the lining upside down and backwards.

Are these authentic markers?

PS How do I send photos?


----------



## alansgail

Does anyone know the specific name of style # of this key fob please?


----------



## Hyacinth

mishelly333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a COACH Madison 'Smythe' Bag
> 
> the Serial No. G1482 32405 is not on the leather creed but on a very small white tag in the inside pocket. Is the white tag right? I read it should be clear? It also says made in China.
> 
> What I've been able to decipher is that it was made in July (G) in 2014 (14) with unknown manufacturing plant (82?).
> 
> There is a smooth silver hang tag that just has COACH with new york underneath that.
> 
> The lining is a similar dark gray compared to the 'mink' color with almost invisible coach on the lining upside down and backwards.
> 
> Are these authentic markers?
> 
> PS How do I send photos?



The FAQs section should have that information. And to ask for authenticity opinions you need to post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Follow the instructions in Post number One of that thread. NOTHING can be authenticated without photos.

The tags you described sound correct for the bag but that doesn't mean it's genuine.


----------



## Catbird9

I'm wondering about this bag. It appears to be a NYC Stewardess variant with the little window ID slot inside (instead of small slip pocket) and an airline-issued strap. The inside is brown but the outside is black. I assume it's been dyed?

ETA: the link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Coa...577174?hash=item3f5e369d56:g:ToAAAOSwAuNW4RQe


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering about this bag. It appears to be a NYC Stewardess variant with the little window ID slot inside (instead of small slip pocket) and an airline-issued strap. The inside is brown but the outside is black. I assume it's been dyed?
> 
> ETA: the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Coa...577174?hash=item3f5e369d56:g:ToAAAOSwAuNW4RQe


Yes, it's been dyed. It looks like one of the stewardesses made for an airline. There is a comparison of the airline stewardess and the regular stewardess in the reference library, vintage thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering about this bag. It appears to be a NYC Stewardess variant with the little window ID slot inside (instead of small slip pocket) and an airline-issued strap. The inside is brown but the outside is black. I assume it's been dyed?
> 
> ETA: the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Coa...577174?hash=item3f5e369d56:g:ToAAAOSwAuNW4RQe





whateve said:


> Yes, it's been dyed. It looks like one of the stewardesses made for an airline. There is a comparison of the airline stewardess and the regular stewardess in the reference library, vintage thread.



The seller " *sooperdeals!*  " isn't above stretching the truth either, or actually misrepresenting an item's history.

The listing says "100% Authentic purchased in Coach NY $189", making it sound like they bought it themselves from Coach. But if it was made for one of the airlines, they couldn't have. It would have been bought by the airline or maybe by the flight attendant through the airline, and then the original airline employee or another owner after her would have done the dyeing, unless the seller did that him/herself and didn't disclose it. 

And there's no mention at all of the re-dyeing or the fact that the original strap has been replaced - this one has a pebbled leather surface on at least one side - so if originally had been stamped with the emblem of one of the airlines, that's long gone. Also my 1985 catalog lists the Stewardess retail price as $138 ($144 in 1986, $146 in 1987, and there's NO possible way it could be more recent with an NYC creed)), NOT $189.

Too bad they "fibbed", the actual story of the bag and the style is so much more interesting than the baloney they posted. And too bad the bag's original character has vanished along with the original surface and the strap.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Yes, it's been dyed. It looks like one of the  stewardesses made for an airline. There is a comparison of the airline  stewardess and the regular stewardess in the reference library, vintage  thread.



Yes, I remember seeing that. Thanks!

Yes, 





Hyacinth said:


> The seller " *sooperdeals!*  " isn't above stretching the truth either, or actually misrepresenting an item's history.
> 
> The listing says "100% Authentic purchased in Coach NY $189", making it sound like they bought it themselves from Coach. But if it was made for one of the airlines, they couldn't have. It would have been bought by the airline or maybe by the flight attendant through the airline, and then the original airline employee or another owner after her would have done the dyeing, unless the seller did that him/herself and didn't disclose it.
> 
> And there's no mention at all of the re-dyeing or the fact that the original strap has been replaced - this one has a pebbled leather surface on at least one side - so if originally had been stamped with the emblem of one of the airlines, that's long gone. Also my 1985 catalog lists the Stewardess retail price as $138 ($144 in 1986, $146 in 1987, and there's NO possible way it could be more recent with an NYC creed)), NOT $189.
> 
> Too bad they "fibbed", the actual story of the bag and the style is so much more interesting than the baloney they posted. And too bad the bag's original character has vanished along with the original surface and the strap.



It's sad about the dye, and the made-up price story. These beautiful vintage bags have stories to tell, if we let them.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm wondering what the name of this bag is. (If more pictures are needed, please let me know.)

Measurements: 
Approx. 5.5" wide (across bottom) x 8.5" wide (across widest part near top) x 6.5" high x 2" deep

Strap: about 23" drop
One inside pocket

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm wondering what the name of this bag is. (If more pictures are needed, please let me know.)
> 
> Measurements:
> Approx. 5.5" wide (across bottom) x 8.5" wide (across widest part near top) x 6.5" high x 2" deep
> 
> Strap: about 23" drop
> One inside pocket
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's a Minetta Zip, style 4123 from the Lightweight line, 1992-93. Cute little bag for Spring, where did you find it?

Coach went crazy for mini bags in 1993, I think they tried every geometric shape and color they could think of. They made so many different minis that I think they saturated the market.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Minetta Zip, style 4123 from the Lightweight line, 1992-93. Cute little bag for Spring, where did you find it?
> 
> Coach went crazy for mini bags in 1993, I think they tried every geometric shape and color they could think of. They made so many different minis that I think they saturated the market.


Thank you. 

A new Savers/Value Village opened and I checked it out. Found this one (looks unused) as well as a Hudson Small Zip (6807). 

I love it when they don't recognize authentic items and price them cheaply on the racks with the fakes!


----------



## whateve

The seller says this is style number 92792. Is that correct?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Pug-D...093832?hash=item2ee916fe48:g:T9kAAOSwAKxWYkDI


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The seller says this is style number 92792. Is that correct?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Pug-D...093832?hash=item2ee916fe48:g:T9kAAOSwAKxWYkDI


No, the pug is 92692.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> No, the pug is 92692.


Thank you!


----------



## soozlz

Hello everyone!! I have this striped fabric and vachetta bag. When I look up the style number I get a few results for Soho pocket flap. Is that correct? Also, what is the name for this striped fabric? Thank you!!


----------



## Ule313

Does anyone know the name of this bag? The design sure is lovely.

Dimensions:

Width: 11 inches
Height: 7.5 inches
Depth: 3.75 inches

Creed in next post.


----------



## Ule313

Creed


----------



## whateve

Ule313 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? The design sure is lovely.
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Width: 11 inches
> Height: 7.5 inches
> Depth: 3.75 inches
> 
> Creed in next post.





Ule313 said:


> Creed


It's a city bag 9790.


----------



## Caspin22

Anyone know what this bag is called, or the style number?


----------



## Hyacinth

soozlz said:


> Hello everyone!! I have this striped fabric and vachetta bag. When I look up the style number I get a few results for Soho pocket flap. Is that correct? Also, what is the name for this striped fabric? Thank you!!
> View attachment 3302760
> View attachment 3302762
> View attachment 3302763



Oooo, pretty! I had one of those, but it was just a bit too small for me. Soho Twill Stripe Pocket Flap is the name, made in 2005. The fabric was just one of the many Soho Twill Stripes, they almost never gave them individual names, at least not for the public.


----------



## andhika06

Hi there!

Could you help me identify this bag from last season?

Thanks!

(image source: instagram.com/mr.duwe)


----------



## whateve

andhika06 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you help me identify this bag from last season?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (image source: instagram.com/mr.duwe)


I think it is the saddle bag 38. http://www.coach.com/coach-mens-lea...vetanned-leather/72069.html?dwvar_color=DKESK


----------



## soozlz

Hyacinth said:


> Oooo, pretty! I had one of those, but it was just a bit too small for me. Soho Twill Stripe Pocket Flap is the name, made in 2005. The fabric was just one of the many Soho Twill Stripes, they almost never gave them individual names, at least not for the public.




Hyacinth, thank you so much!! Since there is a legacy stripe, I thought this may have one. Any searches came up empty. I'm still surprised at this find. It was at a consignment store for $25. It was very dirty, so it was passed over and ended up on the sale rack. I gave it a bath and it's like new. The only thing that remains are a couple of smudges on the vachetta, which I addressed on the rehab thread. It's too small for me for daily use and too big for going out. I'm not a pink fan, but there is something about those stripes!!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Does anyone know the style number on this Lindsey?  It's not 12475.

The following photo is one I found on this forum.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashcast

Any info on my bag would be great  I'm new to buying coach bags I'd also like to know about how much its Worth I spent $40 on it at a resale shop.


----------



## Ashcast

A picture of the inside patch. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

Ashcast said:


> A picture of the inside patch. Thanks in advance



If you read the first posts in this and the Authenticate This Coach forum, they usually say that we're not allowed to comment or speculate on resale value, since there's no such thing. An item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it at that place and time. You can search for the style number (2nd half of the serial number, leave off the "f", amounts in green are actual selling prices) in Ebay's Completed listings to see what others have sold for.

The name looks like Signature Stitch or Stripe Patent Demi Crossbody.


----------



## Hyacinth

soozlz said:


> Hyacinth, thank you so much!! Since there is a legacy stripe, I thought this may have one. Any searches came up empty. I'm still surprised at this find. It was at a consignment store for $25. It was very dirty, so it was passed over and ended up on the sale rack. I gave it a bath and it's like new. The only thing that remains are a couple of smudges on the vachetta, which I addressed on the rehab thread. It's too small for me for daily use and too big for going out. I'm not a pink fan, but there is something about those stripes!!



Yes, it's a really cute bag for Spring and Summer, isn't it? If it had been about 25 percent larger it would have been a keeper for me too, but I couldn't even fit my 2 sets of keys in the front pockets! But the colors are delicious.  I think the strap is reversible too.


----------



## soozlz

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's a really cute bag for Spring and Summer, isn't it? If it had been about 25 percent larger it would have been a keeper for me too, but I couldn't even fit my 2 sets of keys in the front pockets! But the colors are delicious.  I think the strap is reversible too.




Reversible strap....hmmm, I'll have to take a closer look. Thank you!!


----------



## Ashcast

Hyacinth said:


> If you read the first posts in this and the Authenticate This Coach forum, they usually say that we're not allowed to comment or speculate on resale value, since there's no such thing. An item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it at that place and time. You can search for the style number (2nd half of the serial number, leave off the "f", amounts in green are actual selling prices) in Ebay's Completed listings to see what others have sold for.
> 
> The name looks like Signature Stitch or Stripe Patent Demi Crossbody.


 
Oh okay thank you  I didn't realize that maybe I should go back and make sure I understand all the rules


----------



## Hyacinth

Ashcast said:


> Oh okay thank you  I didn't realize that maybe I should go back and make sure I understand all the rules



It's a good idea to check any time you plan to post at a different brand's forum, since each brand has their own Rules, especially if you're asking for authentication. The huge threads that are Pinned or Stickied at the top of the brand's forum index will often explain the Rules or have a message from the forum's Mods. And the overall rules that cover all the forums are at the bottom of every page under FAQs and Community Guidelines.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I don't think this is an uncommon style, but can anyone ID it for me? My mother in law gave it to me because she found it to heavy for her and I love it! 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310840
> 
> I don't think this is an uncommon style, but can anyone ID it for me? My mother in law gave it to me because she found it to heavy for her and I love it!
> Thank you!


Please post pictures of the creed patch as well as any tags/labels from inside the bag. One of the labels might be buried deep inside the zipper pocket.


----------



## whateve

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310840
> 
> I don't think this is an uncommon style, but can anyone ID it for me? My mother in law gave it to me because she found it to heavy for her and I love it!
> Thank you!


It's a Legacy Candace from around 2012. The style number is on the creed; it might be 19890, which was called Legacy leather medium Candace Carryall.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

whateve said:


> It's a Legacy Candace from around 2012. The style number is on the creed; it might be 19890, which was called Legacy leather medium Candace Carryall.




Yes thank you!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  A friend asked me and it appears to be authentic, but it's driving me crazy that I can't find anything exactly like it.  Closest I found is the Poppy Convertible Pushlock Hippie, but the strap attachment on this bag is different. Here's all the photos I have.


----------



## HeatherStitches

My first Coach purse that started it all many many years ago. 3 kids later and it's just too small for me to carry but it's proudly displayed! Does anyone know the name of this purse, Husband bought it off of ebay so we do not have information on it. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

HeatherStitches said:


> My first Coach purse that started it all many many years ago. 3 kids later and it's just too small for me to carry but it's proudly displayed! Does anyone know the name of this purse, Husband bought it off of ebay so we do not have information on it. Thanks!


I can't find this one in my files but I think it was called Penelope twill satchel.


----------



## 4everjesus

Hello not sure if this how this works, I am new to this.
Is this a real vintage coach bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

4everjesus said:


> Hello not sure if this how this works, I am new to this.
> Is this a real vintage coach bag.



It's not necessary to post in both this forum and the Authenticate This Coach forum. And it looks like your question has been answered "over there".


----------



## Ravvie99

Saw a Salvation Army bag today and need some ID help! Looks like a Pocket purse and a Christie bag had a baby and created a hidden magnetic closure. Similar size, straps, dog leash clips as a Pocket purse but with the curved, higher front flap of the Christie. The magnetic closure on the front flap was on the backside and hidden, unlike the Christie. One interior zip pocket, xxxx-xxx serial # with 'Made in the United States' at the bottom of creed. Bone color.

Ring any bells? I've searched my fingers raw! Sorry no pics - SAs are cranky there.

Attached are Pocket and Christie for reference. 1st is from Terapeak, 2nd is mine.


----------



## Ravvie99

Pocket purse...Also, I don't think the straps were adjustable on the mystery purse but I'm not sure about that part.

Thank you for any ideas! This is driving me nuts!


----------



## whateve

Ravvie99 said:


> Saw a Salvation Army bag today and need some ID help! Looks like a Pocket purse and a Christie bag had a baby and created a hidden magnetic closure. Similar size, straps, dog leash clips as a Pocket purse but with the curved, higher front flap of the Christie. The magnetic closure on the front flap was on the backside and hidden, unlike the Christie. One interior zip pocket, xxxx-xxx serial # with 'Made in the United States' at the bottom of creed. Bone color.
> 
> Ring any bells? I've searched my fingers raw! Sorry no pics - SAs are cranky there.
> 
> Attached are Pocket and Christie for reference. 1st is from Terapeak, 2nd is mine.





Ravvie99 said:


> Pocket purse...Also, I don't think the straps were adjustable on the mystery purse but I'm not sure about that part.
> 
> Thank you for any ideas! This is driving me nuts!


Was it the town bag shown in this catalog pic?


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> Was it the town bag shown in this catalog pic?



Oh that is sooooo close and I hadn't seen that one either - thank you! I know the straps attached with the dog leash clips v. D-rings  and there was no front pocket under the flap - only the zippered creed pocket inside. 

Now I might have to go back out and see if it's still there!


----------



## whateve

Ravvie99 said:


> Oh that is sooooo close and I hadn't seen that one either - thank you! I know the straps attached with the dog leash clips v. D-rings  and there was no front pocket under the flap - only the zippered creed pocket inside.
> 
> Now I might have to go back out and see if it's still there!


I think this might be it, the sterling clutch. It didn't come out until 1994 so it must have been one of the last ones made before they switched to the new creeds.


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> I think this might be it, the sterling clutch. It didn't come out until 1994 so it must have been one of the last ones made before they switched to the new creeds.



Bingo - you found it!  I don't know how you do it, but I'm glad that you do!

I will be waiting there when doors open tomorrow to get it, heehee.


----------



## whateve

Ravvie99 said:


> Bingo - you found it!  I don't know how you do it, but I'm glad that you do!
> 
> I will be waiting there when doors open tomorrow to get it, heehee.


Good for you! I wish my memory was better. Even when I know I've seen something before, I can't remember where. I have to look through a lot of pictures to find things.


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...ba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...ba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Anyone know what this is?



It's ALMOST like the one below, except the catalogs all say that the Carry-All Clutch 4832 had a full-length back pocket, and I don't see any sign of a back pocket in the listing, unless they mean one of the openings under the flap. This one's from the Holiday 1991 catalog


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's ALMOST like the one below, except the catalogs all say that the Carry-All Clutch 4832 had a full-length back pocket, and I don't see any sign of a back pocket in the listing, unless they mean one of the openings under the flap. This one's from the Holiday 1991 catalog


Thank you! Maybe the full-length back pocket is the one behind the zippered pocket?


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> I think this might be it, the sterling clutch. It didn't come out until 1994 so it must have been one of the last ones made before they switched to the new creeds.



And we definitely have a match! Thanks Whateve!


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> And we definitely have a match! Thanks Whateve!



Nice find!


----------



## mhawley

Hi - I'm new and just found this three piece set for $50.  Is it authentic and if so, what is the name of the handbag style?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

mhawley said:


> Hi - I'm new and just found this three piece set for $50.  Is it authentic and if so, what is the name of the handbag style?  Thanks!


I can't tell anything from that picture. For authentications, post in the AT thread here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html
Read the first post to see what we need. You can ask for an ID with your authentication.


----------



## soozlz

I've had this one for a while. I bought it because of the fabric, but never knew the model. Maybe a Chelsea tote? Thank you!!!


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, could someone please ID this bag for me? Despite blurry pictures and a very faint creed, I'm hoping it's recognizable.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201539099400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

soozlz said:


> I've had this one for a while. I bought it because of the fabric, but never knew the model. Maybe a Chelsea tote? Thank you!!!
> View attachment 3320919
> View attachment 3320920



It was called a Chelsea Horse And Carriage (HAC) Tote, made in 2009


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, could someone please ID this bag for me? Despite blurry pictures and a very faint creed, I'm hoping it's recognizable.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201539099400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


It's a bucket bag 4075 from the Lightweights collection (probably from 1989 or so). Seller inadvertently got the right name in her listing, mixed in with other words.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, could someone please ID this bag for me? Despite blurry pictures and a very faint creed, I'm hoping it's recognizable.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201539099400?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It appears to be a style 4075 Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, probably from around 1988-89.


_ETA - sniped again!_


----------



## soozlz

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Chelsea Horse And Carriage (HAC) Tote, made in 2009




You're the best!! Thank you, hyacinth!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number for this bag? I believe it's MFF and although some sellers have it described as 49170, that's a slightly different style. 

There's a discussion on ebay's fashion board with the thread titled, "Coach Hamilton Swing Bag Authenticity -- Help Alberta, Fashion, Spike!." 

The OP is accused of selling a fake. The "expert" buyer (who has collected Coach for years and worked at Coach for 6 years) knows the item is fake because it doesn't have a creed, something she claims "all Coach bags have." The "expert" buyer also referenced a guide that has misinformation in just about every "fact." 

I'm curious about the style number.


----------



## Zealous

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number for this bag? I believe it's MFF and although some sellers have it described as 49170, that's a slightly different style.
> 
> There's a discussion on ebay's fashion board with the thread titled, "Coach Hamilton Swing Bag Authenticity -- Help Alberta, Fashion, Spike!."
> 
> The OP is accused of selling a fake. The "expert" buyer (who has collected Coach for years and worked at Coach for 6 years) knows the item is fake because it doesn't have a creed, something she claims "all Coach bags have." The "expert" buyer also referenced a guide that has misinformation in just about every "fact."
> 
> I'm curious about the style number.
> community.ebay.com/ebay01/attachments/ebay01/fashion/71210/1/Hamilton1.jpg




Hi, BB! Is this similar: 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152018093780 

F43057?

I have a pebbled version.


----------



## BeenBurned

Zealous said:


> Hi, BB! Is this similar:
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152018093780
> 
> F43057?
> 
> I have a pebbled version.


Thank you. I think that's it!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's a bucket bag 4075 from the Lightweights  collection (probably from 1989 or so). Seller inadvertently got the  right name in her listing, mixed in with other words.





Hyacinth said:


> It appears to be a style 4075 Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, probably from around 1988-89.
> 
> 
> _ETA - sniped again!_



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Hi everyone. I hope I'm posting in the proper thread...I'm new here so I apologize if not allowed. I just purchased a replacement strap for my coach bag on eBay. I was wondering if anyone out there knows which bag this strap originally came from. The item number is 311583486717. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

Brenda_Reid said:


> Hi everyone. I hope I'm posting in the proper thread...I'm new here so I apologize if not allowed. I just purchased a replacement strap for my coach bag on eBay. I was wondering if anyone out there knows which bag this strap originally came from. The item number is 311583486717. Thanks in advance.



Coach has made thousands of different styles, and dozens if not hundreds of those used similar straps. There's no way to tell where it came from based just on those pictures. I can't even be sure what color it actually is, or even be sure it's from a genuine Coach. Maybe other posters may have some suggestions but it's probably going to be really hard to pinpoint it.

Did you ask the seller?


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Hyacinth said:


> Coach has made thousands of different styles. There's no way to tell where it came from based just on those pictures. I can't even be sure what color it actually is, or even be sure it's from a genuine Coach.
> 
> Did you ask the seller?


Thanks for the reply. I did ask the seller but she doesn't remember. It is a black leather and so far, I have found similar straps on a couple Madison bags. It's not really a big deal, though. I was more curious then anything.  Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

Brenda_Reid said:


> Hi everyone. I hope I'm posting in the proper thread...I'm new here so I apologize if not allowed. I just purchased a replacement strap for my coach bag on eBay. I was wondering if anyone out there knows which bag this strap originally came from. The item number is 311583486717. Thanks in advance.





Hyacinth said:


> Coach has made thousands of different styles, and dozens if not hundreds of those used similar straps. There's no way to tell where it came from based just on those pictures. I can't even be sure what color it actually is, or even be sure it's from a genuine Coach. Maybe other posters may have some suggestions but it's probably going to be really hard to pinpoint it.
> 
> Did you ask the seller?





Brenda_Reid said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did ask the seller but she doesn't remember. It is a black leather and so far, I have found similar straps on a couple Madison bags. It's not really a big deal, though. I was more curious then anything.  Thanks again.


I have no idea what style bag it came from but what I see looks like an authentic strap. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BLACK...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

She sold this one, missing the long strap but 28095 came with a different strap:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SATCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Been burned, that's the bag I bought from her....nice lady...and the bag is like new...I love it.  I am purchasing the strap for the Kelsey as the strap that came with it is not authentic coach. I thought the strap would look good on it but just wondered which bag it did come from. Maybe someone here will see it and have the same strap...a long shot but not a big deal.


----------



## Zealous

Brenda_Reid said:


> Hi everyone. I hope I'm posting in the proper thread...I'm new here so I apologize if not allowed. I just purchased a replacement strap for my coach bag on eBay. I was wondering if anyone out there knows which bag this strap originally came from. The item number is 311583486717. Thanks in advance.




Hi. I am not an authenticator but I believe the Kristin Leather Hobo #14783 has this style of strap.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Zealous said:


> Hi. I am not an authenticator but I believe the Kristin Leather Hobo #14783 has this style of strap.


That looks like it....thank you. That's what I was looking for....to know which bag it cam from...thank you...you are awesome


----------



## Zealous

Brenda_Reid said:


> That looks like it....thank you. That's what I was looking for....to know which bag it cam from...thank you...you are awesome




You're sweet. Happy to help!


----------



## hitt

I recently got this cutie at Goodwill and since the creed consists of all numbers, I was just lost as to where I should start to figure out the name/year of this bag. Any information would be great! Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

hitt said:


> I recently got this cutie at Goodwill and since the creed consists of all numbers, I was just lost as to where I should start to figure out the name/year of this bag. Any information would be great! Thank you in advance!


It's a Chauncey bag #9897 from the Carriage Classics collection from around 1992.

It is interesting that my catalog page says this style was introduced in 1992, but the format of the creed number(xxx-xxxx) is what we always assumed was from 1989-1990.


----------



## hitt

whateve said:


> It's a Chauncey bag #9897 from the Carriage Classics collection from around 1992.
> 
> It is interesting that my catalog page says this style was introduced in 1992, but the format of the creed number(xxx-xxxx) is what we always assumed was from 1989-1990.


Thank you, whateve! You are absolutely amazing. With the name and style number, I learned that you have a Chauncey bag in Olive!


----------



## whateve

hitt said:


> Thank you, whateve! You are absolutely amazing. With the name and style number, I learned that you have a Chauncey bag in Olive!


You're welcome! It's an adorable bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It's a Chauncey bag #9897 from the Carriage Classics collection from around 1992.
> 
> It is interesting that my catalog page says this style was introduced in 1992, but the format of the creed number(xxx-xxxx) is what we always assumed was from 1989-1990.



I've seen other bags with the old creeds stretching into 1992, including other Carriage Classics, a Chester, and maybe a dozen other styles including a few smaller travel bags and some of the 50th Anniversary Retros. It's just another example of the famous Inconsistency Rule.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I've seen other bags with the old creeds stretching into 1992, including other Carriage Classics, a Chester, and maybe a dozen other styles including a few smaller travel bags and some of the 50th Anniversary Retros. It's just another example of the famous Inconsistency Rule.


Interesting! Would you say that the xxx-xxxx format with a US creed could be any time between 1989-1992, and the xxxx-xxx format is from 1990-1993?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Interesting! Would you say that the xxx-xxxx format with a US creed could be any time between 1989-1992, and the xxxx-xxx format is from 1990-1993?



_From what we've learned in the last 5 years since the Salearea Guides were first posted, this seems to be the best current timeline of the serial number changes:
_
*The Made In USA and Made In The United States creeds combined with the all-numeric xxx-xxxx serial numbers started in early 1988, although a few stray NYC creeds have been found in 1988 bags too. 

The 3+4 numeric serial numbers were MOSTLY replaced in 1990 by the 4+3 numeric serials but a few 3+4 serials are still found in bags that can be dated to 1991 and 1992. The 4+3 all-number codes continued until the end of 1993 / beginning of 1994. 

I doubt if every single stamp would have been replaced exactly on the first of the year, nor were the serials and creed stamps always changed at the same time. We've seen the old "scars, scratches..." creed stamp continue to be used as late as 1996 while almost all the serial numbers were updated to the alpha-numeric replacements that included the style numbers and production codes early in 1994. So Coach didn't or couldn't force ALL these changes into effect by one specific date such as January First of 1994.*


Even if it was practical to change the information in the Guides, replacing it with what I just posted above - and PLEASE let me know if anyone believes the dates or information is muddled! - would just lead to even more confusion. What's already in the Guides can be hard enough for many people to process and remember without adding anything even more complicated. Like with everything else Coach does, there are always going to be exceptions.


----------



## meowmix318

Would anyone know what Coach bag this is? I bought this from Bloomingdales in the summer of 2014 and never knew the name of it. The color of the bag is a blush color (but looks white in this photo due to my lack do photo skills, this was taken on a cell phone and also the room was a little on the dark side). 

Thank you for anyone who can give me some insight.


----------



## whateve

meowmix318 said:


> Would anyone know what Coach bag this is? I bought this from Bloomingdales in the summer of 2014 and never knew the name of it. The color of the bag is a blush color (but looks white in this photo due to my lack do photo skills, this was taken on a cell phone and also the room was a little on the dark side).
> 
> Thank you for anyone who can give me some insight.


It's a Madison gathered leather Georgie. If it is a pinkish color, it was called neutral pink.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> _From what we've learned in the last 5 years since the Salearea Guides were first posted, this seems to be the best current timeline of the serial number changes:
> _
> *The Made In USA and Made In The United States creeds combined with the all-numeric xxx-xxxx serial numbers started in early 1988, although a few stray NYC creeds have been found in 1988 bags too.
> 
> The 3+4 numeric serial numbers were MOSTLY replaced in 1990 by the 4+3 numeric serials but a few 3+4 serials are still found in bags that can be dated to 1991 and 1992. The 4+3 all-number codes continued until the end of 1993 / beginning of 1994.
> 
> I doubt if every single stamp would have been replaced exactly on the first of the year, nor were the serials and creed stamps always changed at the same time. We've seen the old "scars, scratches..." creed stamp continue to be used as late as 1996 while almost all the serial numbers were updated to the alpha-numeric replacements that included the style numbers and production codes early in 1994. So Coach didn't or couldn't force ALL these changes into effect by one specific date such as January First of 1994.*
> 
> 
> Even if it was practical to change the information in the Guides, replacing it with what I just posted above - and PLEASE let me know if anyone believes the dates or information is muddled! - would just lead to even more confusion. What's already in the Guides can be hard enough for many people to process and remember without adding anything even more complicated. Like with everything else Coach does, there are always going to be exceptions.


Thank you! I'll add this to my personal files.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'll add this to my personal files.



I should also mention that most of the assumed dates of the styles made before 1994 are based on when a style would be listed as "New" in one of Coach's catalogs (luckily I have a pretty good sampling of them going back to about 1986). It seems like that might cover a period of about 3 months in the late 1980s or two catalog releases in the 1990s, depending on how far back you go, and anything before 1986 or 1987 probably isn't going to be very exact. It also seems like a new style could have been in production or pre-production including some sort of Quality Control - back when Coach actually paid attention to things like that - for several months before the bags first appeared in the catalogs.

So for instance a style that first appeared as New in the first Spring catalog of the year could have been made in November or December of the year before. This seems similar to the lead time we've seen for new styles once Coach started using date codes in the serial numbers. Pre-production time may have been a little longer when the Cahns still owned the company, and is probably a lot shorter now than it was back then. Again, these are just my impressions, not proven facts. YMMD.


----------



## meowmix318

whateve said:


> It's a Madison gathered leather Georgie. If it is a pinkish color, it was called neutral pink.



Wow Thank you so much for your help


----------



## iumu

Hi Ladies,
I got a offer to get this wallet with code: F1482 53769 ( Made in Thailand). I'm not sure if the code and the wallet is the real one or not. Could you take a look and advise me the model of it. Thank you so much


----------



## BeenBurned

iumu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got a offer to get this wallet with code: F1482 53769 ( Made in Thailand). I'm not sure if the code and the wallet is the real one or not. Could you take a look and advise me the model of it. Thank you so much


Where are you getting the "code" you are referring to? Is there a tag? 

Who is making this "offer" to you? 

Please post pictures of the open unzipped wallet showing all pockets and any labels, tags or markings from inside. If there's a price tag, please post pictures of both sides of that tag.

Without more information and pictures, I don't think your wallet can be authenticated. From what I'm seeing, if 53769 is a legitimate wallet style, it's not the style number of the wallet you are showing.

Additionally, the only places I can find anything at all with that style number are on Asian websites including one facebook account that calls itself "Coach Outlet." (And I do NOT believe it's connected to Coach nor do I think Coach would approve!)

For years, I've warned that Coach wallets are fairly well faked and often difficult to authenticate from pictures shown online. Personally, I'd recommend that if buying online, purchase from a seller with a proven history of selling authentic Coach items and always have items looked at here prior to purchase.

*ETA*: in the future, please post authenticity questions on this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## Hyacinth

iumu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got a offer to get this wallet with code: F1482 53769 ( Made in Thailand). I'm not sure if the code and the wallet is the real one or not. Could you take a look and advise me the model of it. Thank you so much





BeenBurned said:


> Where are you getting the "code" you are referring to? Is there a tag?
> 
> Who is making this "offer" to you?
> 
> Please post pictures of the open unzipped wallet showing all pockets and any labels, tags or markings from inside. If there's a price tag, please post pictures of both sides of that tag.
> 
> Without more information and pictures, I don't think your wallet can be authenticated. From what I'm seeing, if 53769 is a legitimate wallet style, it's not the style number of the wallet you are showing.
> 
> Additionally, the only places I can find anything at all with that style number are on Asian websites including one facebook account that calls itself "Coach Outlet." (And I do NOT believe it's connected to Coach nor do I think Coach would approve!)
> 
> For years, I've warned that Coach wallets are fairly well faked and often difficult to authenticate from pictures shown online. Personally, I'd recommend that if buying online, purchase from a seller with a proven history of selling authentic Coach items and always have items looked at here prior to purchase.
> 
> *ETA*: in the future, please post authenticity questions on this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584



To add to what BeenBurned already said - 

The production codes F1482- which the seller apparently gave you mean that a GENUINE item with this set of codes would have been made in June of 2014 in the Number 82 plant, which is and always has been, in CHINA, not Thailand. 

The last record I have of Coach making bags or other leather items in Thailand was around 2003. Below I've posted photos from a wallet being sold by a Japanese seller whose photos show that exact same serial number prefix F1482-. Although the thumb covers part of the black "made in" tag, there's no doubt in my mind that it says "Chine" - China. Not only is it a long-used and well-known plant number, but no other country's name fits.

If the wallet you're looking at has that serial number prefix and a Made In Thailand tag, it's counterfeit.


----------



## BeenBurned

iumu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got a offer to get this wallet with code: F1482 53769 ( Made in Thailand). I'm not sure if the code and the wallet is the real one or not. Could you take a look and advise me the model of it. Thank you so much





BeenBurned said:


> Where are you getting the "code" you are referring to? Is there a tag?
> 
> Who is making this "offer" to you?
> 
> Please post pictures of the open unzipped wallet showing all pockets and any labels, tags or markings from inside. If there's a price tag, please post pictures of both sides of that tag.
> 
> Without more information and pictures, I don't think your wallet can be authenticated. From what I'm seeing, if 53769 is a legitimate wallet style, it's not the style number of the wallet you are showing.
> 
> Additionally, the only places I can find anything at all with that style number are on Asian websites including one facebook account that calls itself "Coach Outlet." (And I do NOT believe it's connected to Coach nor do I think Coach would approve!)
> 
> For years, I've warned that Coach wallets are fairly well faked and often difficult to authenticate from pictures shown online. Personally, I'd recommend that if buying online, purchase from a seller with a proven history of selling authentic Coach items and always have items looked at here prior to purchase.
> 
> *ETA*: in the future, please post authenticity questions on this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584





Hyacinth said:


> To add to what BeenBurned already said -
> 
> The production codes F1482- which the seller apparently gave you mean that a GENUINE item with this set of codes would have been made in June of 2014 in the Number 82 plant, which is and always has been, in CHINA, not Thailand.
> 
> The last record I have of Coach making bags or other leather items in Thailand was around 2003. Below I've posted photos from a wallet being sold by a Japanese seller whose photos show that exact same serial number prefix F1482-. Although the thumb covers part of the black "made in" tag, there's no doubt in my mind that it says "Chine" - China. Not only is it a long-used and well-known plant number, but no other country's name fits.
> 
> If the wallet you're looking at has that serial number prefix and a Made In Thailand tag, it's counterfeit.


Is this wallet posted online somewhere? Please post a link.


----------



## TeresaRose

I want to purchase this Coach purse online but hear so much about fakes that I am afraid of getting tricked. Can anyone help with this purse? Fake or Authentic?


----------



## iumu

Hyacinth said:


> To add to what BeenBurned already said -
> 
> The production codes F1482- which the seller apparently gave you mean that a GENUINE item with this set of codes would have been made in June of 2014 in the Number 82 plant, which is and always has been, in CHINA, not Thailand.
> 
> The last record I have of Coach making bags or other leather items in Thailand was around 2003. Below I've posted photos from a wallet being sold by a Japanese seller whose photos show that exact same serial number prefix F1482-. Although the thumb covers part of the black "made in" tag, there's no doubt in my mind that it says "Chine" - China. Not only is it a long-used and well-known plant number, but no other country's name fits.
> 
> If the wallet you're looking at has that serial number prefix and a Made In Thailand tag, it's counterfeit.


 
Thank you Hyacinth and BeenBurned for advises. Here is some pics for the wallet


----------



## BeenBurned

iumu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got a offer to get this wallet with code: F1482 53769 ( Made in Thailand). I'm not sure if the code and the wallet is the real one or not. Could you take a look and advise me the model of it. Thank you so much





BeenBurned said:


> Where are you getting the "code" you are referring to? Is there a tag?
> 
> *Who is making this "offer" to you? *
> 
> *Please post pictures of the open unzipped wallet showing all pockets and any labels, tags or markings from inside.* If there's a price tag, please post pictures of both sides of that tag.
> 
> Without more information and pictures, I don't think your wallet can be authenticated. From what I'm seeing, if 53769 is a legitimate wallet style, it's not the style number of the wallet you are showing.
> 
> Additionally, the only places I can find anything at all with that style number are on Asian websites including one facebook account that calls itself "Coach Outlet." (And I do NOT believe it's connected to Coach nor do I think Coach would approve!)
> 
> For years, I've warned that Coach wallets are fairly well faked and often difficult to authenticate from pictures shown online. Personally, I'd recommend that if buying online, purchase from a seller with a proven history of selling authentic Coach items and always have items looked at here prior to purchase.
> 
> *ETA*: in the future, please post authenticity questions on this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584





Hyacinth said:


> To add to what BeenBurned already said -
> 
> The production codes F1482- which the seller apparently gave you mean that a GENUINE item with this set of codes would have been made in June of 2014 in the Number 82 plant, which is and always has been, in CHINA, not Thailand.
> 
> The last record I have of Coach making bags or other leather items in Thailand was around 2003. Below I've posted photos from a wallet being sold by a Japanese seller whose photos show that exact same serial number prefix F1482-. Although the thumb covers part of the black "made in" tag, there's no doubt in my mind that it says "Chine" - China. Not only is it a long-used and well-known plant number, but no other country's name fits.
> 
> If the wallet you're looking at has that serial number prefix and a Made In Thailand tag, it's counterfeit.





BeenBurned said:


> I*s this wallet posted online somewhere? Please post a link*.





iumu said:


> Thank you Hyacinth and BeenBurned for advises. Here is some pics for the wallet



Where is the "made in"Thailand marking you referred to? 

Where is the listing posted? How did you find this wallet? 

Who is the seller? 

Please post pictures and answer the questions previously asked over the last 2 days. 

If you cannot disclose that information for some reason, I don't recommend the wallet or the seller because although I don't use google as the resource for authenticating, it can be useful in showing images of what an item might look like and in this case, the style number of your wallet doesn't come up *at all* in an image search and that's not a good sign.


----------



## Hyacinth

TeresaRose said:


> I want to purchase this Coach purse online but hear so much about fakes that I am afraid of getting tricked. Can anyone help with this purse? Fake or Authentic?



It's a genuine Poppy Leather Glam Tote from 2012.

Welcome to tPF! For any future authentication requests, please use the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum, and follow the instructions in the first post of that thread.


----------



## Kylie24

I don't have a picture (still looking for one), but does anyone have an idea if there is a Coach model that looks like the Mulberry Alexa satchel?  The one I remember was a royal blue Coach bag with a toggle, the material is soft and it has those fringe fobs or somethinh hanging from it.


----------



## whateve

Kylie24 said:


> I don't have a picture (still looking for one), but does anyone have an idea if there is a Coach model that looks like the Mulberry Alexa satchel?  The one I remember was a royal blue Coach bag with a toggle, the material is soft and it has those fringe fobs or somethinh hanging from it.


I think this is the closest style: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=15938183&postcount=45
#15404 Hamptons Leather Flap Carryall from 2010.


----------



## Kylie24

whateve said:


> I think this is the closest style: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=15938183&postcount=45
> #15404 Hamptons Leather Flap Carryall from 2010.




I'm in tears.  Thank you. Lol it was killing me.  Is this item rare?  I never se it when I google cobalt/blue Coach bags.


----------



## whateve

Kylie24 said:


> I'm in tears.  Thank you. Lol it was killing me.  Is this item rare?  I never se it when I google cobalt/blue Coach bags.


You're welcome. I believe it is rare, only made for a short time. There is one in black on ebay. It is a gorgeous bag.

ETA: At the list price, it was probably somewhat limited. Most Coach bags made around that time were much less expensive.


----------



## chubbysama

could anyone give me some more info about this cutie?


----------



## fancypantsmom

Hi all I have two older coach bags I picked up from the local consignment store..
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I'm wondering the names of The styles 


And this one ..


----------



## Hyacinth

fancypantsmom said:


> Hi all I have two older coach bags I picked up from the local consignment store..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342760
> View attachment 3342761
> View attachment 3342762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm wondering the names of The styles
> 
> 
> And this one ..
> 
> View attachment 3342763
> View attachment 3342764
> View attachment 3342765



The bottom one looks like a Devon Bag, style 9908 probably from 1992. 

We need to know the measurements of the tan bag. Please be sure to always post measurements when asking about older all-leather styles. If it measures 9x7x3 it's probably a Lewiston Bag, style 9931 from the same time period as the other one.


----------



## fancypantsmom

Wow you amaze me!! Measurements are exactly that! Thankyou!


----------



## soozlz

I have this white vachetta 65th anniversary shoulder bag. Is that truly what it was called? Is it 65th anniversary or after? (Usually I check the wayback machine. Most of the time pictures don't load. No energy to deal with it tonight : P) thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

soozlz said:


> I have this white vachetta 65th anniversary shoulder bag. Is that truly what it was called? Is it 65th anniversary or after? (Usually I check the wayback machine. Most of the time pictures don't load. No energy to deal with it tonight : P) thank you!!!
> View attachment 3343592
> View attachment 3343596
> View attachment 3343597


Yes, it was just called the Legacy shoulder bag. It was part of the 65th anniversary collection. You can tell because it has the striped lining and was made in 2006. There were some Legacy items made in 2007 as well, but technically the anniversary was over by then.  The color was called white.


----------



## soozlz

whateve said:


> Yes, it was just called the Legacy shoulder bag. It was part of the 65th anniversary collection. You can tell because it has the striped lining and was made in 2006. There were some Legacy items made in 2007 as well, but technically the anniversary was over by then.  The color was called white.




Thank you, Whateve!! I knew about the lining, but also recall some bags after the anniversary had the same lining ('07 as you pointed out). I thought they would have a more creative name for white, like oyster shell, or something.  I'll be seeing you over on the rehab thread. It needs a bit of cleaning. The white dye seems to give the vachetta a different texture than the whiskey.


----------



## AmandaHunter

Hi, 
I purchased this purse (used) for myself because I have never owned a Coach purse before. Although, I have never researched identifying fakes vs. authentic Coach bags, this one looked genuine to me.

But, I have actually decided to sell it because it really isn't "me."  I prefer my unmarked genuine 70's "Woodstock" leather purse. This purse was just too boring. With that said, I had it listed on eBay, but then started to question its authenticity, mainly because my biggest fear is selling a fake purse. I'd never intentionally carry one, and I sure as heck wouldn't sell one. 

Moving on, I have posted some photos of the purse. Do you mind helping me determine its authenticity? I've researched it  and it seems to be authentic. It has the bullseye in the top right corner of the creed. It was made in Jan. 08, etc...etc...

But, I need an expert's eyes. 

**The only  two things that  makes me question its authenticity are that the buckle is worn and the corners of one inner part of the strap (closest to the ring) are worn/frayed.

Oh, and what is the official style name. I see so many different names for the same number on eBay. I want to be exact in my listing. 


Thank you! 

Amanda


----------



## AmandaHunter

....


----------



## chubbysama

chubbysama said:


> could anyone give me some more info about this cutie?


Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

AmandaHunter said:


> Hi,
> I purchased this purse (used) for myself because I have never owned a Coach purse before. Although, I have never researched identifying fakes vs. authentic Coach bags, this one looked genuine to me.
> 
> But, I have actually decided to sell it because it really isn't "me."  I prefer my unmarked genuine 70's "Woodstock" leather purse. This purse was just too boring. With that said, I had it listed on eBay, but then started to question its authenticity, mainly because my biggest fear is selling a fake purse. I'd never intentionally carry one, and I sure as heck wouldn't sell one.
> 
> Moving on, I have posted some photos of the purse. Do you mind helping me determine its authenticity? I've researched it  and it seems to be authentic. It has the bullseye in the top right corner of the creed. It was made in Jan. 08, etc...etc...
> 
> But, I need an expert's eyes.
> 
> **The only  two things that  makes me question its authenticity are that the buckle is worn and the corners of one inner part of the strap (closest to the ring) are worn/frayed.
> 
> Oh, and what is the official style name. I see so many different names for the same number on eBay. I want to be exact in my listing.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343869


Welcome to TPF. 

It's an authentic soho signature flap bag and as you noted, it's from 2008. It was made for the full priced stores but ended up in an outlet. 

For future authenticity requests, please post in this thread following the format in post #1:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584


----------



## BeenBurned

chubbysama said:


> could anyone give me some more info about this cutie?


Usually when there's no response, it's because no one either knows the name, style or style number. 

I did find one reference to the bag where it's called "Coach Poppy Bronze Glitter Beaded Strap Mini Crossbody Bag" but there's no style number and I don't know whether that's Coach's name of the bag.

http://greatdealz4you.com/coach-poppy-bronze-glitter-beaded-strap-mini-crossbody-bag/


----------



## AmandaHunter

Hi, 
Thank you! That's exactly what I have noted. I read the symbol and letter reference before finding this thread! Thank you so much for taking the time to respond! 
Best, 
Amanda


----------



## AmandaHunter

Hi again, 
I just noticed your comment about posting authentication requests in another thread. I actually was directed to a few last night from the the page containing the symbol references and each one stated: Discussion Closed. Each closed thread was link to another closed thread. So, I just posted where I had seen others inquire about their coach purse. Thank you for the link. I will use it if I ever have a question again. Hopefully, I won't need to.  I do appreciate all this information though. If I ever decide to purchase another Coach purse, I am now well informed because of you guys! Thank you! I already feel like an expert, since you confirmed what I had learned prior to asking about the purse! 
Thanks again! 
Amanda 

Also, does anyone know why stores such as Salvation Army and Goodwill are allowed to sell fake purses--even when they know they are fakes? I would think that would be against the law as well. A SA employee told me they are allowed to sell fakes, just like they are allowed to sell mattresses. I guess the mattress issue, I understand (even though, I'd never buy a used mattress--gross), but to knowingly sell fake purses seems bad.


I did not buy this purse from either of those places. I just recently saw a fake LV being sold for $25 and asked the SA employee why they were allowed to sell it knowing it was a fake. I asked a GW manager the same question a couple of years ago, and they just said they didn't have to follow the rules like the general public or other retailers do. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## chubbysama

BeenBurned said:


> Usually when there's no response, it's because no one either knows the name, style or style number.
> 
> I did find one reference to the bag where it's called "Coach Poppy Bronze Glitter Beaded Strap Mini Crossbody Bag" but there's no style number and I don't know whether that's Coach's name of the bag.
> 
> http://greatdealz4you.com/coach-poppy-bronze-glitter-beaded-strap-mini-crossbody-bag/


I see! thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

AmandaHunter said:


> Hi again,
> I just noticed your comment about posting authentication requests in another thread. I actually was directed to a few last night from the the page containing the symbol references and each one stated: Discussion Closed. Each closed thread was link to another closed thread. So, I just posted where I had seen others inquire about their coach purse. Thank you for the link. I will use it if I ever have a question again. Hopefully, I won't need to.  I do appreciate all this information though. If I ever decide to purchase another Coach purse, I am now well informed because of you guys! Thank you! I already feel like an expert, since you confirmed what I had learned prior to asking about the purse!
> Thanks again!
> Amanda
> 
> Also, does anyone know why stores such as Salvation Army and Goodwill are allowed to sell fake purses--even when they know they are fakes? I would think that would be against the law as well. A SA employee told me they are allowed to sell fakes, just like they are allowed to sell mattresses. I guess the mattress issue, I understand (even though, I'd never buy a used mattress--gross), but to knowingly sell fake purses seems bad.
> 
> 
> I did not buy this purse from either of those places. I just recently saw a fake LV being sold for $25 and asked the SA employee why they were allowed to sell it knowing it was a fake. I asked a GW manager the same question a couple of years ago, and they just said they didn't have to follow the rules like the general public or other retailers do. Doesn't make sense.



Whoever told you that was misinformed. They're supposed to obey the laws just like other retailers or the general public. 

_Enforcement _is, for the most part, extremely lax. 

The shopgoodwill website does have a policy against selling counterfeits. Some of the Goodwills on there abide by it and will remove fakes if reported, some apparently do not.


----------



## whateve

AmandaHunter said:


> Hi again,
> I just noticed your comment about posting authentication requests in another thread. I actually was directed to a few last night from the the page containing the symbol references and each one stated: Discussion Closed. Each closed thread was link to another closed thread. So, I just posted where I had seen others inquire about their coach purse. Thank you for the link. I will use it if I ever have a question again. Hopefully, I won't need to.  I do appreciate all this information though. If I ever decide to purchase another Coach purse, I am now well informed because of you guys! Thank you! I already feel like an expert, since you confirmed what I had learned prior to asking about the purse!
> Thanks again!
> Amanda
> 
> Also, does anyone know why stores such as Salvation Army and Goodwill are allowed to sell fake purses--even when they know they are fakes? I would think that would be against the law as well. A SA employee told me they are allowed to sell fakes, just like they are allowed to sell mattresses. I guess the mattress issue, I understand (even though, I'd never buy a used mattress--gross), but to knowingly sell fake purses seems bad.
> 
> 
> I did not buy this purse from either of those places. I just recently saw a fake LV being sold for $25 and asked the SA employee why they were allowed to sell it knowing it was a fake. I asked a GW manager the same question a couple of years ago, and they just said they didn't have to follow the rules like the general public or other retailers do. Doesn't make sense.


I've been told this at thrift stores too, particularly the nonprofits. They think because they are nonprofit, they don't have to obey the law concerning counterfeits. They are wrong. If you look at shopgoodwill.com, they have a policy prohibiting fakes; the individual store employees either don't know this or choose to ignore it, or maybe they think they can get away with it more in store than online.

I've never seen a thrift store that is allowed to sell mattresses. I think it depends on the state.


----------



## catchmyambition

Hi guys! I was directed to this thread from an older thread, so apologies if I didn't choose the right one! 

I have a Willis whose serial number is J13-9927. This means it was made in 2013, yes? Just wanted to confirm this.


----------



## whateve

catchmyambition said:


> Hi guys! I was directed to this thread from an older thread, so apologies if I didn't choose the right one!
> 
> I have a Willis whose serial number is J13-9927. This means it was made in 2013, yes? Just wanted to confirm this.


No, it means it was made in 2001.


----------



## Hyacinth

catchmyambition said:


> Hi guys! I was directed to this thread from an older thread, so apologies if I didn't choose the right one!
> 
> I have a Willis whose serial number is J13-9927. This means it was made in 2013, yes? Just wanted to confirm this.



Please read and Bookmark the six Salearea Coach Guides posted at Ebay for creed and serial number information:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/member/salearea_W0QQcpnameZmembersQQprZsaleareaQQuqtZg


----------



## catchmyambition

whateve said:


> No, it means it was made in 2001.



Okay thanks! I had googled and thought I followed, but I'm having a huge sinus headache so my brain isn't fully comprehending things.


----------



## whateve

I don't have this ergo in my files, #9024.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Authe...389658?hash=item25bb8d4d1a:g:OMEAAOSwrXdXKt63


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't have this ergo in my files, #9024.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Authe...389658?hash=item25bb8d4d1a:g:OMEAAOSwrXdXKt63



I've never found a name for that one but I'll check again. Based on the closest numbers and styles I'm guessing it would have just been called an Ergo Satchel because it looks a lot like the 9027 Mini Satchel and has the same kind of shape.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I've never found a name for that one but I'll check again. Based on the closest numbers and styles I'm guessing it would have just been called an Ergo Satchel because it looks a lot like the 9027 Mini Satchel and has the same kind of shape.


Thank you! I kind of remember wondering about it before but I couldn't find any reference on the forum.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! I kind of remember wondering about it before but I couldn't find any reference on the forum.



I checked again but my scanned early 1997 catalogs are missing some pages and the Ergo section is one of them. I can't find it in any of the others either.


----------



## retfeng

Hi, new to forum. Need help to identify my purse. Had for ages but never knew the name.
We are moving soon and I'm documenting as much as possible for insurance just in case stuff gets lost or damaged. The purse is 9x7x2 and I need the style name, year new, and original price if possible.


Thanks for your help


----------



## whateve

retfeng said:


> Hi, new to forum. Need help to identify my purse. Had for ages but never knew the name.
> We are moving soon and I'm documenting as much as possible for insurance just in case stuff gets lost or damaged. The purse is 9x7x2 and I need the style name, year new, and original price if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's a Soho or Lightweights Cafe Bag 4111 from the early 1990s. The original price was $154 in 1993.


----------



## retfeng

Thanks, thanks, thanks


You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## retfeng

I found someone on Ebay that had this same purse and had the original price tag with 4111 and Café on it.  Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not sure whether these pictures are light enough to identify the wallet. I might have to get better pictures in daylight. 

Do you know the style name and number? Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure whether these pictures are light enough to identify the wallet. I might have to get better pictures in daylight.
> 
> Do you know the style name and number? Thanks.



It's called a Bedford Compact Wallet with Passcase from 2001 or maybe 2000, but I'm still trying to find a number - should probably be in the 6900-7000 range if the other Bedford styles are any indication. It's somewhere in the Wayback but I never was able to bring up the number.

This is all I have saved:


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Bedford Compact Wallet with Passcase from 2001 or maybe 2000, but I'm still trying to find a number - should probably be in the 6900-7000 range if the other Bedford styles are any indication. It's somewhere in the Wayback but I never was able to bring up the number.
> 
> This is all I have saved:


Thank you! 

Your estimate of the style number is VERY helpful!! It's 6949.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I found this key fob at a thrift store for a little over a dollar and I'm wondering if someone can tell me what the name is and the original price?


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I found this key fob at a thrift store for a little over a dollar and I'm wondering if someone can tell me what the name is and the original price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350727
> View attachment 3350728
> View attachment 3350729



Style 93124, Leather Fur Poodle Keyfob, probably from 2012. I don't save price information, sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I found this key fob at a thrift store for a little over a dollar and I'm wondering if someone can tell me what the name is and the original price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350727
> View attachment 3350728
> View attachment 3350729


Style 93124 - Leather fur poodle. I believe the original price was $38 but it's pretty rare so listing prices tend to be commensurate with rarity.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> Style 93124, Leather Fur Poodle Keyfob, probably from 2012. I don't save price information, sorry.





BeenBurned said:


> Style 93124 - Leather fur poodle. I believe the original price was $38 but it's pretty rare so listing prices tend to be commensurate with rarity.



There are 2 others listed on Ebay but they both seem to be in NWOT condition. The photos of the used one show wear and it looks like some of the fur has been worn off so if it was for sale the price should reflect the used condition. Here's a NWT photo for comparison:


----------



## BeenBurned

Correction: I think the original price might have been $48. (I'm going to try to find more info.)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Hyacinth said:


> There are 2 others listed on Ebay but they both seem to be in NWOT condition. The photos of the used one show wear and it looks like some of the fur has been worn off so if it was for sale the price should reflect the used condition. Here's a NWT photo for comparison:




Thank you so much for the help. I didn't realize it was rare!


----------



## marissa214

Hi all, can you please help me confirm the names of these two bags in my possession?  I will probably list them to sell soon and want to make sure I have the correct name.

Is this Coach Signature Hampton's Large Hobo?










Is this Coach Laura North South Tote 14941 Blue Fuchsia XLNT?









Thanks!  Sorry for any rotated pics.


----------



## Hyacinth

marissa214 said:


> Hi all, can you please help me confirm the names of these two bags in my possession?  I will probably list them to sell soon and want to make sure I have the correct name.
> 
> Is this Coach Signature Hampton's Large Hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Coach Laura North South Tote 14941 Blue Fuchsia XLNT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Sorry for any rotated pics.



The first is a Hamptons Signature Large Hobo.

I dont have the name or a photo of the tag for the second one, but "XLNT" is NOT part of Coach's name, don't use it, it's just the seller's description. Maybe someone else can verify the correct name. What you copied sounds ok although I'm not sure about the North South part.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissa214 said:


> Hi all, can you please help me confirm the names of these two bags in my possession?  I will probably list them to sell soon and want to make sure I have the correct name.
> 
> Is this Coach Signature Hampton's Large Hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Coach Laura North South Tote 14941 Blue Fuchsia XLNT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Sorry for any rotated pics.





Hyacinth said:


> The first is a Hamptons Signature Large Hobo.
> 
> I dont have the name or a photo of the tag for the second one, but "XLNT" is NOT part of Coach's name, don't use it, it's just the seller's description. Maybe someone else can verify the correct name. What you copied sounds ok although I'm not sure about the North South part.


The second one is a Laura but although I saw several references that refer to "North South," I'm not sure that's part of the name. (The bag appears to be east-west more than north-south to me.)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> I've been told this at thrift stores too, particularly the nonprofits. They think because they are nonprofit, they don't have to obey the law concerning counterfeits. They are wrong. If you look at shopgoodwill.com, they have a policy prohibiting fakes; the individual store employees either don't know this or choose to ignore it, or maybe they think they can get away with it more in store than online.
> 
> I've never seen a thrift store that is allowed to sell mattresses. I think it depends on the state.




*climbs on soapbox* I work at a GW store and I have a supervisor that is as well versed in coach and other higher end names and labels as I am and at our store we know we can't sell them so we don't but we also know the difference between real and fake. Unfortunately under GW policy we are not allowed to say whether something is real or fake for fear of discrimination (believe me, I think it's ridiculous).

Now with other stores, they don't know and don't care, they see the name and put a hefty price on it. At "shop" they think they know what they're talking about but they have NO CLUE, the stuff that gets put up there and the prices they go for is ridiculous so we try to not send items to them if we can help it. 

About the mattresses, it is illegal for GW to sell them but not SA as far as I know. I don't work at SA nor is GW associated with them. *climbs off soapbox*


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Unfortunately under GW policy we are not allowed to say whether something is real or fake for fear of discrimination (believe me, I think it's ridiculous).


Discrimination? What's discriminatory about stating that something is fake? You aren't discriminating against a person, religion, culture, nationality, sexual preference, etc. 

That makes no sense!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The second one is a Laura but although I saw several references that refer to "North South," I'm not sure that's part of the name. (The bag appears to be east-west more than north-south to me.)



That's what I was thinking too. The best thing to do is probably just call it a Laura Signature Tote and show the style number, let potential buyers do their own homework..


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> Discrimination? What's discriminatory about stating that something is fake? You aren't discriminating against a person, religion, culture, nationality, sexual preference, etc.
> 
> That makes no sense!




It's a stupid policy that was put in place so the person who donated it can't start a fight over the authenticity of their bag that they donated. BELIEVE me I don't think it makes any sense either but corporate is full of idiots and everyone is scared of losing donations/sales. I also think it's another way to skirt around the issue of selling a fake bag in the first place


----------



## marissa214

Hyacinth said:


> The first is a Hamptons Signature Large Hobo.
> 
> I dont have the name or a photo of the tag for the second one, but "XLNT" is NOT part of Coach's name, don't use it, it's just the seller's description. Maybe someone else can verify the correct name. What you copied sounds ok although I'm not sure about the North South part.





BeenBurned said:


> The second one is a Laura but although I saw several references that refer to "North South," I'm not sure that's part of the name. (The bag appears to be east-west more than north-south to me.)





Hyacinth said:


> That's what I was thinking too. The best thing to do is probably just call it a Laura Signature Tote and show the style number, let potential buyers do their own homework..




Thanks for your help!  I'll just do that.  I agree it seems more east-west.


----------



## Chanticleer

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Chanticleer said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3357146



If you own it, it would help if you could post a photo of the creed patch and serial number.


----------



## honkers

What is the name of this bag?  TIA!  (This is all that was posted on a local site)


----------



## Chanticleer

Hyacinth said:


> If you own it, it would help if you could post a photo of the creed patch and serial number.




Thank you.  Here is the creed patch.


----------



## Chadlr90

Hi is this authentic?  And if it is what's the name of it?


----------



## whateve

Chadlr90 said:


> Hi is this authentic?  And if it is what's the name of it?


This isn't an authentication thread. We have a thread for that here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html

I don't know the name or number for this fob. It is often counterfeited. I don't see any problems with the pictures you've provided but we need to see the backs of the charms to be sure.


----------



## whateve

Chanticleer said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3357146





Chanticleer said:


> Thank you.  Here is the creed patch.
> View attachment 3357422


Soft Legacy Zip Tote.


----------



## whateve

honkers said:


> What is the name of this bag?  TIA!  (This is all that was posted on a local site)


I believe it is Leather Studded East West Tote #15235 or F15235. I think it might have only been MFF. I can't find a FP version.


----------



## Chanticleer

whateve said:


> Soft Legacy Zip Tote.




Thank you so much!  [emoji6]


----------



## honkers

whateve said:


> I believe it is Leather Studded East West Tote #15235 or F15235. I think it might have only been MFF. I can't find a FP version.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsPippy

Hi, 

I was just browsing in pinterest.. when this came up .. and I haven't really seen this one before... would you know the style? When it was released? Thank you. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/86553624062383086/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/393220611186101567/


----------



## quinna

MrsPippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just browsing in pinterest.. when this came up .. and I haven't really seen this one before... would you know the style? When it was released? Thank you.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/86553624062383086/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/393220611186101567/



Looks like a Legacy Slim Clutch. I don't known the exact style number or dates, but I'm guessing they came out between '12-'14 when the Legacy line was released.

Eta: just found a number, and it's 50509


----------



## marissa214

BeenBurned said:


> The second one is a Laura but although I saw several references that refer to "North South," I'm not sure that's part of the name. (The bag appears to be east-west more than north-south to me.)





Hyacinth said:


> That's what I was thinking too. The best thing to do is probably just call it a Laura Signature Tote and show the style number, let potential buyers do their own homework..



Just an update on this tote.  Since subscribing to these forums I've been going through my Coach stuff and trying to organize it better.  I found the receipt tucked away in one of my old wallets!  The receipt does say Laura Sig NS Tot, SV/NAV. So even though it measures as more East/West, I guess the NS does indicate North/South?  Maybe b/c the other Laura totes are clearly NS?  

Any ideas about what the SV indicates?  I'm guessing NAV is navy, but the contrasting color is patent fuchsia.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

marissa214 said:


> Just an update on this tote.  Since subscribing to these forums I've been going through my Coach stuff and trying to organize it better.  I found the receipt tucked away in one of my old wallets!  The receipt does say Laura Sig NS Tot, SV/NAV. So even though it measures as more East/West, I guess the NS does indicate North/South?  Maybe b/c the other Laura totes are clearly NS?
> 
> Any ideas about what the SV indicates?  I'm guessing NAV is navy, but the contrasting color is patent fuchsia.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



SV means silver hardware.


----------



## BeenBurned

The pictures aren't great (nor was the lighting) but I'm hopeful there's enough to ID the style. (Note that zipper pull isn't original to the bag. It came from a trashed Coach wristlet.) 

Measurements: 10" wide x 7" high x 2.75" deep. 

TIA.


----------



## MrsPippy

quinna said:


> Looks like a Legacy Slim Clutch. I don't known the exact style number or dates, but I'm guessing they came out between '12-'14 when the Legacy line was released.
> 
> Eta: just found a number, and it's 50509





Thank you. I kind of like the look of it. Will try to find ot on ebay heheh


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures aren't great (nor was the lighting) but I'm hopeful there's enough to ID the style. (Note that zipper pull isn't original to the bag. It came from a trashed Coach wristlet.)
> 
> Measurements: 10" wide x 7" high x 2.75" deep.
> 
> TIA.



SHEEEEESH, Girl, did you deliberatly try to find the most obscure bag in Coach history? 

Slim Zip Spectator, style 6018, from 1990-91. It seems like it only lasted about a year. What's REALLY odd is that it's one of the Lightweights, and unless my brain has already gone into sleep mode I can only find 2 other Lightweights that were remade as Spectator styles. I have 3 catalogs from that time period and only the Holiday 1990 one shows the Spectator version of the Slim Zip. 

1990s Lightweights:
4018/6018 - Slim Zip and Spectator version
4021/6021 - Pocket Drawstring and Spectator
4022/6022 - Duffle Drawstring and Spectator.

ETA (lots of edits in this one)- finally found a pic:
Here's the standard Lightweights version and the Spectator


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> SHEEEEESH, Girl, did you deliberatly try to find the most obscure bag in Coach history?
> 
> Slim Zip Spectator, style 6018, from 1990-91. It seems like it only lasted about a year. What's REALLY odd is that it's one of the Lightweights, and unless my brain has already gone into sleep mode I can only find 2 other Lightweights that were remade as Spectator styles. I have 3 catalogs from that time period and only the Holiday 1990 one shows the Spectator version of the Slim Zip.
> 
> 1990s Lightweights:
> 4018/6018 - Slim Zip and Spectator version
> 4021/6021 - Pocket Drawstring and Spectator
> 4022/6022 - Duffle Drawstring and Spectator.
> 
> ETA (lots of edits in this one)- finally found a pic:
> Here's the standard Lightweights version and the Spectator



Thank you! Oops, I attached the non-original zipper pull but it looks like the hangtag (black) that came with it isn't original either. I'll have to see if I have one of the correct color (cocoa). 

I don't think they realized it was Coach because it was sooooo inexpensive. And if they saw the hard-to-find creed, they probably thought it was fake because the leather is so soft and smooshy I suspect they thought it was vinyl. 

It's in great condition too.

Thanks again!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

i believe this is a Coach bag. Anyone know the name? Thanks ladies!


----------



## quinna

Can anyone possibly ID this? It measures approximately 8"x6." Thanks!


----------



## quinna

quinna said:


> Can anyone possibly ID this? It measures approximately 8"x6." Thanks!



Ok, never mind. Looks like it's a Darcy Pouch.


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3361436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe this is a Coach bag. Anyone know the name? Thanks ladies!


I believe it's style 9480 which is a leather soho duffle (?) flap bag. 

For identification requests, please show a picture of the creed too. It's very helpful in id'ing it (as well as authenticating).


----------



## Sonoma

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you! Oops, I attached the non-original zipper pull but it looks like the hangtag (black) that came with it isn't original either. I'll have to see if I have one of the correct color (cocoa).
> 
> I don't think they realized it was Coach because it was sooooo inexpensive. And if they saw the hard-to-find creed, they probably thought it was fake because the leather is so soft and smooshy I suspect they thought it was vinyl.
> 
> It's in great condition too.
> 
> Thanks again!



Nice little bag, I love the black and tan color combo. Congrats on the find!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sonoma said:


> Nice little bag, I love the black and tan color combo. Congrats on the find!


Thanks.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

BeenBurned said:


> .
> 
> I believe it's style 9480 which is a leather soho duffle (?) flap bag.
> 
> For identification requests, please show a picture of the creed too. It's very helpful in id'ing it (as well as authenticating).




Thanks so much! And I will.


----------



## Mariquel

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3361436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe this is a Coach bag. Anyone know the name? Thanks ladies!



That flap duffle bag looks great!


----------



## BeenBurned

I can't find this style on the wayback with the other Mercers. 

Does anyone know the "official" name of style 7433 (2001)? 

TIA!


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Hi,
I'm new to this but I have a question about two bags I bought recently, used.  The first is a nylon with leather trim bag and the second is a zip top leather book bag.  I wonder if they are real.  The creed looks a little odd to me on the first bag:  Here is the bag; and i'll post next the creed (had problems posting it just now)


----------



## WHATSTHIS

this is the second part of what i just posted and, i hope, a photo of the creed.  i am having a hard time getting a photo of the creed that won't fail when i upload it.  it is kind of weird the other two i just uploaded were taken at the same time and they did not pose a problem but several different photos of the creed have "failed"


----------



## WHATSTHIS

i'm having trouble uploading the picture of the creed but the number is No E35-6411 if that helps (pending my resolution of why i can't upload the creed.

thanks very much for any info on this.


----------



## Chadlr90

Hi can anyone give me a style number to this?  Or any information. Thank you


----------



## whateve

chadlr90 said:


> hi can anyone give me a style number to this?  Or any information. Thank you


92521 from around 2009.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I can't find this style on the wayback with the other Mercers.
> 
> Does anyone know the "official" name of style 7433 (2001)?
> 
> TIA!


Here's a post from DemRam calling it a Mercer Camera Bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=13820786&postcount=1371


----------



## Hyacinth

Chadlr90 said:


> Hi can anyone give me a style number to this?  Or any information. Thank you



It's style 92521, Jeweled Leather Star Charm. It might be from around 2009 but it's hard to be sure.

*ETA* - sniped by Whateve!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Here's a post from DemRam calling it a Mercer Camera Bag.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=13820786&postcount=1371


Thank you. I searched and found a lot of references to "camera bag" but I wasn't certain that it was actually called that.

I appreciate your help. (And thanks, DemRam! Come back!)


----------



## Hyacinth

WHATSTHIS said:


> i'm having trouble uploading the picture of the creed but the number is No E35-6411 if that helps (pending my resolution of why i can't upload the creed.
> 
> thanks very much for any info on this.



Either your photo is too big or it's in the wrong format. What size is the original? And what format? 

We don't like "identifying" something just from a number because the number might not be right or the item might not be genuine. We really need to see photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I can't find this style on the wayback with the other Mercers.
> 
> Does anyone know the "official" name of style 7433 (2001)?
> 
> TIA!



My files say Mercer Camera Bag

ETA - SHEESH! Sniped again!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I can't find this style on the wayback with the other Mercers.
> 
> Does anyone know the "official" name of style 7433 (2001)?
> 
> TIA!





Hyacinth said:


> We don't like "identifying" something just from a number because the number might not be right or the item might not be genuine. We really need to see photos.



I know you weren't talking to me when you mentioned that we don't like to ID an item without pictures but I know my item is authentic. I apologize for not including a pic or 2. 



Hyacinth said:


> My files say Mercer Camera Bag


Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I know you weren't talking to me when you mentioned that we don't like to ID an item without pictures but I know my item is authentic. I apologize for not including a pic or 2.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



No, I was referring to the other poster's missing photos that may or may not be of a TA Mini Messenger


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's style 92521, Jeweled Leather Star Charm. It might be from around 2009 but it's hard to be sure.
> 
> *ETA* - sniped by Whateve!





Hyacinth said:


> My files say Mercer Camera Bag
> 
> ETA - SHEESH! Sniped again!


lol!


----------



## Chadlr90

Thank you


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Hyacinth said:


> Either your photo is too big or it's in the wrong format. What size is the original? And what format?
> 
> We don't like "identifying" something just from a number because the number might not be right or the item might not be genuine. We really need to see photos.


Thanks Hyacinth -- I understand that you can't authenticate it without full photos -- that makes sense.  I tried photos as jpg s and as pdf s .   The odd part is that pictures of the bag itself uploaded without a problem but whenever I tried to upload a picture of the creed, it failed.  I took and retook the photos numerous times and none worked.  They were the same size as the ones that worked that were of the bag only, not the creed.
I will try to get the administrator's attention to resolve the matter.  Apparently its been happening to a lot of folks.
Thanks for your attention to my question though.


----------



## whateve

WHATSTHIS said:


> Thanks Hyacinth -- I understand that you can't authenticate it without full photos -- that makes sense.  I tried photos as jpg s and as pdf s .   The odd part is that pictures of the bag itself uploaded without a problem but whenever I tried to upload a picture of the creed, it failed.  I took and retook the photos numerous times and none worked.  They were the same size as the ones that worked that were of the bag only, not the creed.
> I will try to get the administrator's attention to resolve the matter.  Apparently its been happening to a lot of folks.
> Thanks for your attention to my question though.


It seems to happen randomly. Usually for me, it works if I make the photos smaller. If you don't have a program that resizes photos, you can upload them to a photo site which will automatically resize them.


----------



## Hyacinth

WHATSTHIS said:


> Thanks Hyacinth -- I understand that you can't authenticate it without full photos -- that makes sense.  I tried photos as jpg s and as pdf s .   The odd part is that pictures of the bag itself uploaded without a problem but whenever I tried to upload a picture of the creed, it failed.  I took and retook the photos numerous times and none worked.  They were the same size as the ones that worked that were of the bag only, not the creed.
> I will try to get the administrator's attention to resolve the matter.  Apparently its been happening to a lot of folks.
> Thanks for your attention to my question though.





whateve said:


> It seems to happen randomly. Usually for me, it works if I make the photos smaller. If you don't have a program that resizes photos, you can upload them to a photo site which will automatically resize them.



If several oversize pictures have already been uploaded, the forum software might refuse to upload any more large ones, so it's best to just resize them.

There's a great free program called Irfanview that I've used for years that can not only resize a photo with just a few clicks, but can do all sorts of other tricks I've never had time to check out. As always, be very careful using ANY download sites and don't just click on the first one on a list, _especially_ in this case. Always watch and REFUSE any extra downloads a site might offer, especially any "free" toolbars. 
http://www.irfanview.com/
The Majorgeeks site still seems relatively safe, but always be sure to carefully read every box, every page, and every choice you're offered.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have an oddball item that I've never seen. 

Most of the Olympic commemorative items were made for the 1996 olympic games however this wristlet has a random serial number so it would have been made prior to 1994. 

On the creed, it says "special edition" under the Coach name but I can't read what's under those words. And the text of the creed refers to the 100th anniversary 1996 olympics. Would they have made a commemorative item prior to 1994?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have an oddball item that I've never seen.
> 
> Most of the Olympic commemorative items were made for the 1996 olympic games however this wristlet has a random serial number so it would have been made prior to 1994.
> 
> On the creed, it says "special edition" under the Coach name but I can't read what's under those words. And the text of the creed refers to the 100th anniversary 1996 olympics. Would they have made a commemorative item prior to 1994?


I've seen a few Olympic items with similar creeds. Under the Coach name I think it says "Special Edition 36 USC 380." All those I've seen with all numeric creeds start with a three digit number starting with a "6." All Olympic style numbers also start with a "6" and are three digits so I think they could be style numbers.

I'm sorry I don't have many Olympic items catalogued but I think I've seen that style before.

ETA: I believe "36 USC 380" stands for "United States Code 36 Statute 380", which governs the use of Olympics-related terms and marks.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I have an oddball item that I've never seen.
> 
> Most of the Olympic commemorative items were made for the 1996 olympic games however this wristlet has a random serial number so it would have been made prior to 1994.
> 
> On the creed, it says "special edition" under the Coach name but I can't read what's under those words. And the text of the creed refers to the 100th anniversary 1996 olympics. Would they have made a commemorative item prior to 1994?





whateve said:


> I've seen a few Olympic items with similar creeds. Under the Coach name I think it says "Special Edition 36 USC 380." All those I've seen with all numeric creeds start with a three digit number starting with a "6." All Olympic style numbers also start with a "6" and are three digits so I think they could be style numbers.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have many Olympic items catalogued but I think I've seen that style before.
> 
> ETA: I believe "36 USC 380" stands for "United States Code 36 Statute 380", which governs the use of Olympics-related terms and marks.



Whateve is absolutely right about those oddball Olympic serial numbers. The first 3 numbers were usually the actual style number of the item. Olympic items will have all-numeric numbers with 3-number "prefixes" that show the style number. The second set of numbers could be either 3 or 4 numbers and was probably the sequence number of that item.

Netlawyer made a very informative post back on April 20, 2013 in the ID This Coach thread about Olympic items and the details of genuine stamps, the number code is correct:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-this-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-355205-396.html#post24452245

_"If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" - counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing what they meant..."_

There are several posts on the subject of Olympic items there. There was a slightly different case discussed back in 2014 that might have been a camera case, it was just called a Tourist Pouch:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-427.html#post27258058

The first 3 numbers look like 656- which would make it the USOC Multi Function Case made probably in 1995 since it's in the Holiday 1995 catalog.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I have an oddball item that I've never seen.
> 
> Most of the Olympic commemorative items were made for the 1996 olympic games however this wristlet has a random serial number so it would have been made prior to 1994.
> 
> On the creed, it says "special edition" under the Coach name but I can't read what's under those words. And the text of the creed refers to the 100th anniversary 1996 olympics. Would they have made a commemorative item prior to 1994?





whateve said:


> I've seen a few Olympic items with similar creeds. Under the Coach name I think it says "Special Edition 36 USC 380." All those I've seen with all numeric creeds start with a three digit number starting with a "6." All Olympic style numbers also start with a "6" and are three digits so I think they could be style numbers.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have many Olympic items catalogued but I think I've seen that style before.
> 
> ETA: I believe "36 USC 380" stands for "United States Code 36 Statute 380", which governs the use of Olympics-related terms and marks.





Hyacinth said:


> Whateve is absolutely right about those oddball  Olympic serial numbers. The first 3 numbers were usually the actual  style number of the item. Olympic items will have all-numeric numbers  with 3-number "prefixes" that show the style number. The second set of  numbers could be either 3 or 4 numbers and was probably the sequence  number of that item.
> 
> Netlawyer made a very informative post back on April 20, 2013 in the ID  This Coach thread about Olympic items and the details of genuine stamps,  the number code is correct:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-this-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-355205-396.html#post24452245
> 
> _"If it has the torch logo, you should always see "TM(C)1992 ACOG" and  if it has the Olympic rings it will always have "36 USC 380" -  counterfeiters often got these confused or left them off not knowing  what they meant..."_
> 
> There are several posts on the subject of Olympic items there. There was  a slightly different case discussed back in 2014 that might have been a  camera case, it was just called a Tourist Pouch:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-427.html#post27258058
> 
> The first 3 numbers look like 656- which would make it the USOC Multi  Function Case made probably in 1995 since it's in the Holiday 1995  catalog.




Thank you both! 

You have much better eyes than I have! I could read the "36 US" but couldn't get the rest of it. 

So 656 is the style number! 

Thanks again.

ETA: regarding this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-427.html#post27258058

My item has fleece lining too. I'm not sure what it was intended to hold -- maybe one of those long original Nokia phones?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> You have much better eyes than I have! I could read the "36 US" but couldn't get the rest of it.
> 
> So 656 is the style number!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ETA: regarding this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-427.html#post27258058
> 
> My item has fleece lining too. I'm not sure what it was intended to hold -- maybe one of those long original Nokia phones?



Could be. Or a larger phone, or stopwatch, or whatever bit of high tech a sports buff might haul around. My racing weekends usually involved just a camera and a stopwatch so I'm not the one to ask. At 3x6 the case wouldn't be big enough for any kind of scanner. Extra rolls of film maybe? Does anyone remember "film"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Could be. Or a larger phone, or stopwatch, or whatever bit of high tech a sports buff might haul around. My racing weekends usually involved just a camera and a stopwatch so I'm not the one to ask. At 3x6 the case wouldn't be big enough for any kind of scanner. Extra rolls of film maybe? Does anyone remember "film"?


I was thinking of the old (first) basic phone I used. 
http://pocketnow.com/2016/01/19/nokia-android-phone-3


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I was thinking of the old (first) basic phone I used.
> http://pocketnow.com/2016/01/19/nokia-android-phone-3



Yep, I remember those, my second phone was a Nokia. My first was one of those "kewl" Motorola StarTac Flip Phones. Gotta hand it to Motorola - not only did they make a design that hooked all the Trekkies out there, but they even made the name sound like Star Trek. Don Draper, eat your heart out!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> You have much better eyes than I have! I could read the "36 US" but couldn't get the rest of it.
> 
> So 656 is the style number!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ETA: regarding this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-427.html#post27258058
> 
> My item has fleece lining too. I'm not sure what it was intended to hold -- maybe one of those long original Nokia phones?





BeenBurned said:


> I was thinking of the old (first) basic phone I used.
> http://pocketnow.com/2016/01/19/nokia-android-phone-3


You made the same comment back in 2013 when this case was IDed:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-this-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-355205-394.html#post24428926
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24430164&postcount=5902


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You made the same comment back in 2013 when this case was IDed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-this-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-355205-394.html#post24428926
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24430164&postcount=5902


 My forgetfulness could been a senior moment in my more recent post or it could be that "consistency" is my middle name!


----------



## Derived

Hi there!  I have been desperately on the hunt for a bag that I saw at a out and about for months now.  I have no idea where to start, so I was hoping someone could help me in IDing this gorgeous mystery bag!


----------



## Catbird9

Derived said:


> Hi there!  I have been desperately on the hunt for a bag that I saw at a out and about for months now.  I have no idea where to start, so I was hoping someone could help me in IDing this gorgeous mystery bag!



Looks very like a Margot Color Block # 37248. Not saying for sure, just looked like a similar bag.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xcoach+37248.TRS0&_nkw=coach+37248&_sacat=0


----------



## marissa214

This is kind of a strange ID request but I've always wondered about it!  Somewhere around 2007-2008 I started collecting Coach here and there.  I was a grad student at the time at kind of a swanky university so did most of my purchasing on Craigslist from the college students selling their stuff for cheap (those were the days!).  I bought a messenger bag off someone who threw in a cosmetics bag for free.  Later, the cosmetic bag was lost or stolen.  Pretty sure it was stolen because I don't lose things very often.

Anyway, I always wondered about the authenticity of the cosmetic bag.  It was a burgundy twill on the outside, and was lined with black "lozenge" fabric.  I think it had a small metal coach tag on the outside-center, and was rectangular in shape.  I don't think it was lozenge-shaped and it definitely was not the horse and carriage shape.  I don't recall it having a creed or hang tag.  I really liked it, but was more upset that it contained my bare essentials powder when it disappeared.    Has anyone ever owned/seen a cosmetics bag like this made by coach?  At least if it was a fake, I didn't lose money on it!  (And I'm pretty convinced that the messenger bag is good.)


----------



## whateve

marissa214 said:


> This is kind of a strange ID request but I've always wondered about it!  Somewhere around 2007-2008 I started collecting Coach here and there.  I was a grad student at the time at kind of a swanky university so did most of my purchasing on Craigslist from the college students selling their stuff for cheap (those were the days!).  I bought a messenger bag off someone who threw in a cosmetics bag for free.  Later, the cosmetic bag was lost or stolen.  Pretty sure it was stolen because I don't lose things very often.
> 
> Anyway, I always wondered about the authenticity of the cosmetic bag.  It was a burgundy twill on the outside, and was lined with black "lozenge" fabric.  I think it had a small metal coach tag on the outside-center, and was rectangular in shape.  I don't think it was lozenge-shaped and it definitely was not the horse and carriage shape.  I don't recall it having a creed or hang tag.  I really liked it, but was more upset that it contained my bare essentials powder when it disappeared.    Has anyone ever owned/seen a cosmetics bag like this made by coach?  At least if it was a fake, I didn't lose money on it!  (And I'm pretty convinced that the messenger bag is good.)


It sounds like it could be from the Mercer collection. Was it this one? (Mercer cosmetic case 7492 in port)


----------



## marissa214

whateve said:


> It sounds like it could be from the Mercer collection. Was it this one? (Mercer cosmetic case 7492 in port)



Wow!  I think that was it!  The only thing is I remember it being a little more purple, but that could be my memory/monitor coloring.  Thanks, you have solved a mystery and now I'm even more annoyed that it's gone.


----------



## Harper2719

Hi - could anyone please tell me the name of the bag that goes with 13139?  I bought this bag years ago and still carry it.  For some reason I can't find the original tag (I keep these from all my bags).  I can't remember the name of the bag and it is driving me crazy.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Harper2719 said:


> Hi - could anyone please tell me the name of the bag that goes with 13139?  I bought this bag years ago and still carry it.  For some reason I can't find the original tag (I keep these from all my bags).  I can't remember the name of the bag and it is driving me crazy.  Thanks!!!



This one? Signature Leah Tote


----------



## Harper2719

Hyacinth said:


> This one? Signature Leah Tote




Yep! That's it.  Mystery solved.   Thank you so much!!


----------



## whateve

Did they ever make a version of this without the leather strip woven through it?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Rare-...163452?hash=item43ef8339bc:g:Dy4AAOSws4JW7b3a

Also, please confirm the style number. The large one with the woven leather is 92124, right? 92116 is the smaller version with only 5 charms, right?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Did they ever make a version of this without the leather strip woven through it?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Rare-...163452?hash=item43ef8339bc:g:Dy4AAOSws4JW7b3a
> 
> Also, please confirm the style number. The large one with the woven leather is 92124, right? 92116 is the smaller version with only 5 charms, right?



I have identical pictures for both numbers, and then a later photo of 92116 with a Coach price tag and only 5 charms. Apparently they used a photo of the longer charm for 92116 originally and changed it later but never corrected the drilldown. 92116 should be the shorter one without the leather strip

The placement of the charms on the one you're asking about don't match Coach's photo, but their photos obviously aren't always right. 

The chain seems a bit darker than the rest, but I'm not sure if that's important, it could be a red flag but someone who's owned one for a while and who's seen if the metal colors change over the years is probably the only one who would know for sure. Maybe it had the leather strip at one time and it got damaged or came loose and was removed by the owner.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I have identical pictures for both numbers, and then a later photo of 92116 with a Coach price tag and only 5 charms. Apparently they used a photo of the longer charm for 92116 originally and changed it later but never corrected the drilldown. 92116 should be the shorter one without the leather strip
> 
> The placement of the charms on the one you're asking about don't match Coach's photo, but their photos obviously aren't always right.
> 
> The chain seems a bit darker than the rest, but I'm not sure if that's important, it could be a red flag but someone who's owned one for a while and who's seen if the metal colors change over the years is probably the only one who would know for sure. Maybe it had the leather strip at one time and it got damaged or came loose and was removed by the owner.


thanks. I had the drilldown picture of 92116 in my files but also a picture of 92124 with a price tag so I knew the drilldown was probably wrong. The seller has listed it as new without tags and says it never had a leather strip. She's had quite a few odd or rare fobs.

Mine is old but the chain is the same color as the rest.


----------



## suntea

Hi all,

I was watching a What's in my handbag minimalism edition video on YT  (She had a pretty hunter green Furla...if you wanted to know). She  pulled out this gorgeous coin purse that she uses as a wallet. I have  never seen that specific item before. I replayed the video to get  screenshots of the various compartments, so I can ask for your help  identifying it! 

It has two front pockets, and a zippered pocket in the back that has a  key chain. It looks so roomy for its compact size! The color is gorgeous  too, but it's the functionality that butterflies floating around in my  belly.   Any help identifying this is much appreciated!

http://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7574/27573069316_a944af877c_b.jpg


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hyacinth said:


> I have identical pictures for both numbers, and then a later photo of 92116 with a Coach price tag and only 5 charms. Apparently they used a photo of the longer charm for 92116 originally and changed it later but never corrected the drilldown. 92116 should be the shorter one without the leather strip
> 
> The placement of the charms on the one you're asking about don't match Coach's photo, but their photos obviously aren't always right.
> 
> The chain seems a bit darker than the rest, but I'm not sure if that's important, it could be a red flag but someone who's owned one for a while and who's seen if the metal colors change over the years is probably the only one who would know for sure. Maybe it had the leather strip at one time and it got damaged or came loose and was removed by the owner.



I have two of them and the placement of the charms are the same as the one on eBay, but they do have the leather strips. The tag has the style number as 92124. 



whateve said:


> thanks. I had the drilldown picture of 92116 in my files but also a picture of 92124 with a price tag so I knew the drilldown was probably wrong. The seller has listed it as new without tags and says it never had a leather strip. She's had quite a few odd or rare fobs.
> 
> Mine is old but the chain is the same color as the rest.



The seller is a he and the collection was his mother's. I bought a few from him on eBay, then a couple of dozen from him off eBay.


----------



## Suzanne B.

suntea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was watching a What's in my handbag minimalism edition video on YT  (She had a pretty hunter green Furla...if you wanted to know). She  pulled out this gorgeous coin purse that she uses as a wallet. I have  never seen that specific item before. I replayed the video to get  screenshots of the various compartments, so I can ask for your help  identifying it!
> 
> It has two front pockets, and a zippered pocket in the back that has a  key chain. It looks so roomy for its compact size! The color is gorgeous  too, but it's the functionality that butterflies floating around in my  belly.   Any help identifying this is much appreciated!
> 
> http://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7574/27573069316_a944af877c_b.jpg



It appears to be a Legacy skinny and the color is tourmaline. 

Here is a yellow one, not my auction. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...315319?hash=item281a065877:g:WpAAAOSwbYZXWPYU


----------



## suntea

Suzanne B. said:


> It appears to be a Legacy skinny and the color is tourmaline.
> 
> Here is a yellow one, not my auction.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...315319?hash=item281a065877:g:WpAAAOSwbYZXWPYU



Thank you so, so much! The yellow is nice but now the hunt starts for a color that suits my style.


----------



## Pia_757575

I love this bag...looks like just what I'm looking for.  Anyone know the style name?  I'm far from an expert!  Thanks.

https://poshmark.com/listing/authent...f6f9326e004029


----------



## CoachMaven

Pia_757575 said:


> I love this bag...looks like just what I'm looking for.  Anyone know the style name?  I'm far from an expert!  Thanks.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/authent...f6f9326e004029



That looks like a Christie Carryall. Not sure if it is the boutique version or the outlet one.


----------



## Ishop4me

Hyacinth-can you help me...please? This is a piece of rolling luggage-I know its outlet but can't locate name of bag -voyager? Many Thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Ishop4me said:


> Hyacinth-can you help me...please? This is a piece of rolling luggage-I know its outlet but can't locate name of bag -voyager? Many Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389670
> View attachment 3389671



Sorry, I usually don't keep files on luggage items. Maybe Noshoepolish or someone else who does can find a name for it. "Voyager Wheel Commuter Traveling Bag" seems to be the most common one on Google.


----------



## Ishop4me

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I usually don't keep files on luggage items. Maybe Noshoepolish or someone else who does can find a name for it. "Voyager Wheel Commuter Traveling Bag" seems to be the most common one on Google.


Thanks Hyacinth! -that's more than what I've been able to find


----------



## kiliki

Can anyone help me identify this bag and colour please?


----------



## Catbird9

kiliki said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag and colour please?


It seems to be a Christie, color grey birch or soapstone. Measurements?


----------



## kiliki

Thanks catbird9. You're right it is the Christie in grey birch


----------



## patriciagc

Hi! I'm hoping someone could tell me what's the exact model of these Coach bags? I've tried searching google for Coach tote but there are too many different models coming out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

patriciagc said:


> View attachment 3395429
> View attachment 3395431
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm hoping someone could tell me what's the exact model of these Coach bags? I've tried searching google for Coach tote but there are too many different models coming out. Thanks in advance!


Assuming this is a recent picture at the outlet, the signature model looks like a city zip tote in signature F36876; the solid is a city zip tote in crossgrain leather F36875. Measurements are 11 3/4 x 10 1/2 x 5 1/2. F37785 is the larger size solid at 17 1/2 x 11 1/2 x 6 1/4. They should be at the outlets currently. They are on FOS (coachoutlet.com) right now.


----------



## Blueeysboi

can someone read this date code for me please and let me know the year month it was made or how to read this specific date code?


----------



## whateve

Blueeysboi said:


> can someone read this date code for me please and let me know the year month it was made or how to read this specific date code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395599


The D is the month code: April. The "1" is the year code: 2001. The "5" is the factory code: China. It sometimes gets confusing when the year codes and factory codes are single digit numbers.


----------



## Blueeysboi

whateve said:


> The D is the month code: April. The "1" is the year code: 2001. The "5" is the factory code: China. It sometimes gets confusing when the year codes and factory codes are single digit numbers.


Thanks,I just have one more questions for you? Is there a website that lists all the coach dates codes and how to read them?


----------



## patriciagc

whateve said:


> Assuming this is a recent picture at the outlet, the signature model looks like a city zip tote in signature F36876; the solid is a city zip tote in crossgrain leather F36875. Measurements are 11 3/4 x 10 1/2 x 5 1/2. F37785 is the larger size solid at 17 1/2 x 11 1/2 x 6 1/4. They should be at the outlets currently. They are on FOS (coachoutlet.com) right now.


Ahhh thank you so much for the help!! I'm planning on buying it from a US-based reseller since this is not available in my country but I want to read reviews on the bag first. Thanks a lot!


----------



## whateve

Blueeysboi said:


> Thanks,I just have one more questions for you? Is there a website that lists all the coach dates codes and how to read them?


There are some trusted guides that explain them here: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Creeds-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000030821024/g.html There is a whole series done by Hyacinth for Salearea that might be helpful. More recent bags don't have the number on the creed at all; it is on a tag sewn inside a pocket. 


patriciagc said:


> Ahhh thank you so much for the help!! I'm planning on buying it from a US-based reseller since this is not available in my country but I want to read reviews on the bag first. Thanks a lot!


You're welcome. These are made for factory bags so there might not be many reviews online. You can ask on the forum if anyone has seen them. I'd start here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...scussion-thread.913051/page-173#post-30387450


----------



## iridescentrose

Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Nothing is indicating that it's not; all the stitching is clean, the leather is high quality and the branding is cohesive, but I can't find any evidence of the Poppy Pushlock bag in this color. I called Coach and they mentioned that it could be a retailer exclusive, so I'm hoping that's it. Any answer I can get on this would be awesome! Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

iridescentrose said:


> Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Nothing is indicating that it's not; all the stitching is clean, the leather is high quality and the branding is cohesive, but I can't find any evidence of the Poppy Pushlock bag in this color. I called Coach and they mentioned that it could be a retailer exclusive, so I'm hoping that's it. Any answer I can get on this would be awesome! Thank you



Authenticity requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum.

The other authenticators usually check this thread too, and I REALLY want them to take a look at this one. Unless my eyes are much worse than I thought, I'm seeing a style number of F15111. Unfortunately there seems to be a totally different style bag that has the same style number and was apparently made in the same plant and year and within a month of this one. I don't have any photos of this style number in my files. It's always possible that the plant made a mistake when stamping the creed, but I'd like more opinions.

There are 3 listed but only one shows the creed patch and serial number:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Small...619884?hash=item3f65b9dfac:g:ICEAAOSwu1VW4EJw

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=coach+15111&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=11450&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=60452&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50

*Whateve *and* BeenBurned* need to take a look at this, they have more experience with newer styles than I do.


----------



## BeenBurned

iridescentrose said:


> Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Nothing is indicating that it's not; all the stitching is clean, the leather is high quality and the branding is cohesive, but I can't find any evidence of the Poppy Pushlock bag in this color. I called Coach and they mentioned that it could be a retailer exclusive, so I'm hoping that's it. Any answer I can get on this would be awesome! Thank you





Hyacinth said:


> Authenticity requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum.
> 
> The other authenticators usually check this thread too, and I REALLY want them to take a look at this one. Unless my eyes are much worse than I thought, I'm seeing a style number of F15111. Unfortunately there seems to be a totally different style bag that has the same style number and was apparently made in the same plant and year and within a month of this one. I don't have any photos of this style number in my files. It's always possible that the plant made a mistake when stamping the creed, but I'd like more opinions.
> 
> There are 3 listed but only one shows the creed patch and serial number:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Small...619884?hash=item3f65b9dfac:g:ICEAAOSwu1VW4EJw
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=coach+15111&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=11450&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=60452&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50
> 
> *Whateve *and* BeenBurned* need to take a look at this, they have more experience with newer styles than I do.



May I ask where you got the bag? It's situations like this where posting the information requested (actually required) in post #1 of the thread can offer a lot of insight.

I also think you got (not surprisingly) bad information from Coach.

Unfortunately, I believe your bag to be fake. Hyacinth mentions the possibility of a Coach mistake where they may have put the wrong style number/creed on the wrong style of bag but I don't think that's the case. IMO, if that were what happened, we'd see more than one example in which the mistake occurred. A mistake like this wouldn't have been caught on the first one and if it had, that single mistake would probably have been destroyed.

Your bag, the quality and the seeming accuracy of the creed remind me of the "samples" we've seen in the past with either 99999, 00000 or style numbers that didn't match the bag they were on. (i.e., style numbers would be as they are in this case with a valid style number but on the wrong style bag.)

Another difference I've noticed on the probable-fakes vs. authentic bags is that most of these types of fakes have a lining fabric where the grain appears to be on the bias rather than horizontal as shown on the authentic bag. (I can't see the lining fabric too well in your pictures but what I see doesn't look right.)

I also think the font varies slightly with it being slightly thicker on your bag.

No one with any of these bags has ever shown proof that any of the "sample" bags were genuine, no one has ever had proof (by way of an invoice or receipt from Coach) that the bags came from them and although some were said to have been sold to employees, none of the employees to provide evidence proving their claims.

I suspect your bag was one of these type of bags. They can't be proven authentic and although more than likely fake, it can't be proven either.

I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to sell it because it can't be authenticated and there'd be no way to fight a counterfeit dispute.

The following is a side by side example of creeds with the IDENTICAL serial number, including month, year and plant.



ETA: I've attached a couple of other pictures. Notice the slight differences. (Your brown poppy tag is blurry so it's difficult to see if the texture of the fabric is the same. For the pull, note that the questionable one has a thicker and smaller ring and smaller, thicker chain links.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sorry. The images were supposed to be at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Blueeysboi

Hi Can someone Authenticate this bag for me? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Blueeysboi said:


> Hi Can someone Authenticate this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3397201
> View attachment 3397202
> View attachment 3397203
> View attachment 3397204
> View attachment 3397205
> View attachment 3397201
> View attachment 3397202
> View attachment 3397203
> View attachment 3397204
> View attachment 3397205


This thread is for identifying items which you already know to be authentic. 

When you don't know if genuine, authentication requests should be posted here. See post #1 for the posting format.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-1st-page-before-posting.889527/#post27792584


----------



## iridescentrose

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3396524
> View attachment 3396525
> View attachment 3396519
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got the bag? It's situations like this where posting the information requested (actually required) in post #1 of the thread can offer a lot of insight.
> 
> I also think you got (not surprisingly) bad information from Coach.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe your bag to be fake. Hyacinth mentions the possibility of a Coach mistake where they may have put the wrong style number/creed on the wrong style of bag but I don't think that's the case. IMO, if that were what happened, we'd see more than one example in which the mistake occurred. A mistake like this wouldn't have been caught on the first one and if it had, that single mistake would probably have been destroyed.
> 
> Your bag, the quality and the seeming accuracy of the creed remind me of the "samples" we've seen in the past with either 99999, 00000 or style numbers that didn't match the bag they were on. (i.e., style numbers would be as they are in this case with a valid style number but on the wrong style bag.)
> 
> Another difference I've noticed on the probable-fakes vs. authentic bags is that most of these types of fakes have a lining fabric where the grain appears to be on the bias rather than horizontal as shown on the authentic bag. (I can't see the lining fabric too well in your pictures but what I see doesn't look right.)
> 
> I also think the font varies slightly with it being slightly thicker on your bag.
> 
> No one with any of these bags has ever shown proof that any of the "sample" bags were genuine, no one has ever had proof (by way of an invoice or receipt from Coach) that the bags came from them and although some were said to have been sold to employees, none of the employees to provide evidence proving their claims.
> 
> I suspect your bag was one of these type of bags. They can't be proven authentic and although more than likely fake, it can't be proven either.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to sell it because it can't be authenticated and there'd be no way to fight a counterfeit dispute.
> 
> The following is a side by side example of creeds with the IDENTICAL serial number, including month, year and plant.
> View attachment 3396519
> 
> 
> ETA: I've attached a couple of other pictures. Notice the slight differences. (Your brown poppy tag is blurry so it's difficult to see if the texture of the fabric is the same. For the pull, note that the questionable one has a thicker and smaller ring and smaller, thicker chain links.




Thanks for responding! Sorry it took me a few days to get back to you.

I got the bag from Plato's Closet, which is a secondhand store in the US. I wound up going back to them with the bag on Friday and they gave me a partial refund (which was the difference between what I paid for the bag vs what they would charge for this style of bag if it wasn't Coach) and I kept the bag. I've accepted the fact that it's probably fake, but at least it's still cute. I guess? Regardless, thanks so much for your response


----------



## whateve

iridescentrose said:


> Thanks for responding! Sorry it took me a few days to get back to you.
> 
> I got the bag from Plato's Closet, which is a secondhand store in the US. I wound up going back to them with the bag on Friday and they gave me a partial refund (which was the difference between what I paid for the bag vs what they would charge for this style of bag if it wasn't Coach) and I kept the bag. I've accepted the fact that it's probably fake, but at least it's still cute. I guess? Regardless, thanks so much for your response


They should have given all your money back since it is illegal to sell fakes. Don't ever sell it yourself or give it away without first destroying every part that is marked "Coach." In my town, they won't accept Coach unless it comes with the price tag and receipt, because they know they aren't qualified in authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

iridescentrose said:


> Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? Nothing is indicating that it's not; all the stitching is clean, the leather is high quality and the branding is cohesive, but I can't find any evidence of the Poppy Pushlock bag in this color. I called Coach and they mentioned that it could be a retailer exclusive, so I'm hoping that's it. Any answer I can get on this would be awesome! Thank you





Hyacinth said:


> Authenticity requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum.
> 
> The other authenticators usually check this thread too, and I REALLY want them to take a look at this one. Unless my eyes are much worse than I thought, I'm seeing a style number of F15111. Unfortunately there seems to be a totally different style bag that has the same style number and was apparently made in the same plant and year and within a month of this one. I don't have any photos of this style number in my files. It's always possible that the plant made a mistake when stamping the creed, but I'd like more opinions.
> 
> There are 3 listed but only one shows the creed patch and serial number:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Small...619884?hash=item3f65b9dfac:g:ICEAAOSwu1VW4EJw
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=coach+15111&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=11450&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=60452&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50
> 
> *Whateve *and* BeenBurned* need to take a look at this, they have more experience with newer styles than I do.





BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3396524
> View attachment 3396525
> View attachment 3396519
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got the bag? It's situations like this where posting the information requested (actually required) in post #1 of the thread can offer a lot of insight.
> 
> I also think you got (not surprisingly) bad information from Coach.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe your bag to be fake. Hyacinth mentions the possibility of a Coach mistake where they may have put the wrong style number/creed on the wrong style of bag but I don't think that's the case. IMO, if that were what happened, we'd see more than one example in which the mistake occurred. A mistake like this wouldn't have been caught on the first one and if it had, that single mistake would probably have been destroyed.
> 
> Your bag, the quality and the seeming accuracy of the creed remind me of the "samples" we've seen in the past with either 99999, 00000 or style numbers that didn't match the bag they were on. (i.e., style numbers would be as they are in this case with a valid style number but on the wrong style bag.)
> 
> Another difference I've noticed on the probable-fakes vs. authentic bags is that most of these types of fakes have a lining fabric where the grain appears to be on the bias rather than horizontal as shown on the authentic bag. (I can't see the lining fabric too well in your pictures but what I see doesn't look right.)
> 
> I also think the font varies slightly with it being slightly thicker on your bag.
> 
> No one with any of these bags has ever shown proof that any of the "sample" bags were genuine, no one has ever had proof (by way of an invoice or receipt from Coach) that the bags came from them and although some were said to have been sold to employees, none of the employees to provide evidence proving their claims.
> 
> I suspect your bag was one of these type of bags. They can't be proven authentic and although more than likely fake, it can't be proven either.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to sell it because it can't be authenticated and there'd be no way to fight a counterfeit dispute.
> 
> The following is a side by side example of creeds with the IDENTICAL serial number, including month, year and plant.
> View attachment 3396519
> 
> 
> ETA: I've attached a couple of other pictures. Notice the slight differences. (Your brown poppy tag is blurry so it's difficult to see if the texture of the fabric is the same. For the pull, note that the questionable one has a thicker and smaller ring and smaller, thicker chain links.





iridescentrose said:


> Thanks for responding! Sorry it took me a few days to get back to you.
> 
> I got the bag from Plato's Closet, which is a secondhand store in the US. I wound up going back to them with the bag on Friday and they gave me a partial refund (which was the difference between what I paid for the bag vs what they would charge for this style of bag if it wasn't Coach) and I kept the bag. I've accepted the fact that it's probably fake, but at least it's still cute. I guess? Regardless, thanks so much for your response


Hmm. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with Plato's Closet's response.

Did you request a refund? Do you mind carrying a fake? Do you realize that you're stuck with a bag that you can't resell anywhere once you get tired of it?

Personally, the horrors of the counterfeit industry upset me enough that I wouldn't want to carry a fake despite how "cute" or well-made it is and I'd have demanded a refund because I wouldn't knowingly carry a fake at any price. But that's my own feelings and I've done a lot of reading on the subject over many years so my contempt is probably stronger than that of most.

But the bottom line is that (even in cases like this where it could be considered a "good" fake), it's Plato's Closet's (and any seller's) responsibility to verify and confirm authenticity before selling something. They should have To reduce the price to the level of a generic or non-Coach bag doesn't make this sale they made any more "legal." (On this point, I'm not blaming you as the buyer. You aren't required to know what you're buying and you had the right to assume that they complied with the law.)

What they should have done (IMHO) is to apologize profusely and given you a full refund. At that point, they could either have taken the bag back (for destruction or to return to original owner) or allowed you to keep it free of charge.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> In my town, they won't accept Coach unless it comes with the price tag and receipt, because they know they aren't qualified in authenticating.


That's actually a commendable policy to an extent but are they aware that tags and receipts are faked or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's actually a commendable policy to an extent but are they aware that tags and receipts are faked or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes?


I think I pointed that out to them. The policy comes from management, not the clerks I spoke to. They will take Coach shoes without a receipt.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think I pointed that out to them. The policy comes from management, not the clerks I spoke to. They will take Coach shoes without a receipt.


Better yet, they should hire someone who know how to authenticate the actual items! (Perhaps there's a job waiting for you?)


----------



## Pamela Fleckenstein

I've had this bag for 5 years (I think). I love it but I can't remember if it is a Madison relative and I think it came from the main Coach Store. Can someone help me ID this bag. Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

It's a pieced patchwork Soho medium hobo made for factory in 2011.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! What's the name of this item? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! What's the name of this item? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403076


Strawberry coin purse, style 60881.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> Strawberry coin purse, style 60881.



You're such a massive help! Thank you! Was this model made for both boutiques and outlets?


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> You're such a massive help! Thank you! Was this model made for both boutiques and outlets?


It's MFF.


----------



## Haughty

Good morning.  Time to purge some bags and I need the name of this one if anyone knows.  It was purchased at the outlet about 2 years ago.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Haughty

Oops.   Perhaps it would help if I attached the creed.


----------



## Haughty

Well THAT'S embarrassing.  After doing some stalking on the Internet, I have found my answer.   Thank you!


----------



## Ravvie99

I saw one of these at Goodwill today and by a bizarro coincidence, one comes up in a generic Coach search on the bay - what is it?? Bonus points if you know whether the front latch is solid brass and can be polished up. The one I saw has vicious scratches.  Thank you!
NMA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...521729?hash=item3d1eba2901:g:tm0AAOSwc1FXbsiH


----------



## whateve

Ravvie99 said:


> I saw one of these at Goodwill today and by a bizarro coincidence, one comes up in a generic Coach search on the bay - what is it?? Bonus points if you know whether the front latch is solid brass and can be polished up. The one I saw has vicious scratches.  Thank you!
> NMA:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...521729?hash=item3d1eba2901:g:tm0AAOSwc1FXbsiH


It's a Jackson  Bucket #9912 from around 1992. The ad just says brass; it doesn't say solid.


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> It's a Jackson  Bucket #9912 from around 1992. The ad just says brass; it doesn't say solid.



Thanks, Whateve! Very interesting looking but no back slip pocket makes me crazy...


----------



## Hyacinth

Haughty said:


> Good morning.  Time to purge some bags and I need the name of this one if anyone knows.  It was purchased at the outlet about 2 years ago.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



When asking for an identification, please post a photo of the creed patch and serial number. If it's a newer bag with no stamped serial number, check the inside pockets for a small white tag with the production codes and send a photo of that.


----------



## Pamela Fleckenstein

Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Haughty

Thank you, Hyacinth.  I will remember that next time!


----------



## zar19

hi anybody know where does the white flag (style number) of coach mercer satchel located?


----------



## Hyacinth

zar19 said:


> hi anybody know where does the white flag (style number) of coach mercer satchel located?



If you mean the newer Mercer, read by answer in post 10923


----------



## hxh21

Hello,

I have some questions about the red Coach bag in the photo. My wife received the red coach bag as a gift from her Aunt. I've searched all over the internet for it and I can only find a matching style on Japanese auction sites. I'm starting to think it may be a fake. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## whateve

hxh21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some questions about the red Coach bag in the photo. My wife received the red coach bag as a gift from her Aunt. I've searched all over the internet for it and I can only find a matching style on Japanese auction sites. I'm starting to think it may be a fake. Does anyone know for sure?
> View attachment 3407145
> View attachment 3407146


It looks authentic. It was made in 2001 so you aren't going to find many these days. There are several on ebay in other colors. When searching, you should only search by the numbers after the dash.


----------



## Hyacinth

hxh21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some questions about the red Coach bag in the photo. My wife received the red coach bag as a gift from her Aunt. I've searched all over the internet for it and I can only find a matching style on Japanese auction sites. I'm starting to think it may be a fake. Does anyone know for sure?
> View attachment 3407145
> View attachment 3407146



The style is 15 years old, so it's not surprising that you can't find any on US sites. As for Japanese sites, in general the large sites have a much smaller percentage of fakes than most US sites do, so that has nothing to do with how likely it is that a bag is fake, in fact, just the opposite. The Japanese have a much lower tolerance for counterfeits than we do, although there will always be exceptions. Everything I see points to it being a genuine Signature Lunch Tote from 2001.

In the future, please use the Authenticate This Coach thread for asking about a Coach item's authenticity - thanks!

BTW, I don't know where or how on the internet you were searching, but there are currently an even dozen listed on Ebay and it looks like only 2 are from Japanese sellers. You should ONLY use the style number - the part of the serial number *after* the dash - when you search for Coach styles.


----------



## bakeacookie

What's the name of this keychain?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> What's the name of this keychain?
> View attachment 3408863


62744 multi keys key ring


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> 62744 multi keys key ring



Thanks!


----------



## Transported

My first post so I hope I am doing this correctly.
Does anyone know the name and style number of the bag in this link?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/276668...arch_query=coach willis bag&ref=sr_gallery_19

They call it a companion bag.... but I thought companions have the stitching through the outer pocket. 

I have one just like it in Dark Navy and have come to call it "My Mystery Coach" because I haven't seen another like it and don't know the name or the style number.
Thanks


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> My first post so I hope I am doing this correctly.
> Does anyone know the name and style number of the bag in this link?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276668362/vintage-1980s-coach-companion-bag-made?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach willis bag&ref=sr_gallery_19
> 
> They call it a companion bag.... but I thought companions have the stitching through the outer pocket.
> 
> I have one just like it in Dark Navy and have come to call it "My Mystery Coach" because I haven't seen another like it and don't know the name or the style number.
> Thanks



You're right, the early Companion Bag has the divided slip pocket on the outside. This looks like a Blazer Bag #9830, but the measurements given by the seller appear to be incorrect. It's probably closer to 9" long, not 11".


----------



## bail3y

Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic piece...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/292956639/vintage-coach-black-leather-backpack

https://img0.etsystatic.com/138/0/37200465/icm_fullxfull.92528474_2lmzq1q0f88w84s4okgw.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/122/0/37200465/icm_fullxfull.96577163_b0suofcr7bsc44wg0ssg.jpg

Thanks!!


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> You're right, the early Companion Bag has the divided slip pocket on the outside. This looks like a Blazer Bag #9830, but the measurements given by the seller appear to be incorrect. It's probably closer to 9" long, not 11".


Thank you Catbird9! Mine Measures 9x7 and is about 3" across the bottom This one has  been driving me mad. Now she has a name! She is a sharp little New York City bag. Any Idea what years the Blazer bag was made?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Catbird9

The Blazer Bag appears in this 1989 catalog ad, so it was made at least by 1989 and possibly earlier.
If yours is stamped "Made in New York City U.S.A." please read Hyacinth's post about creed numbers and dates here:
ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> The Blazer Bag appears in this 1989 catalog ad, so it was made at least by 1989 and possibly earlier.
> If yours is stamped "Made in New York City U.S.A." please read Hyacinth's post about creed numbers and dates here:
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> View attachment 3410368


Thank you so much! Really this one has been driving me nuts!  I was guessing it was made roughly around 1988 
I remember the bag when it was new and people were carrying them.... but I am old enough that in my memory that could be a 10 year spread at least (Ha) 
I grew up a train ride away from the Coach bench. and even closer to the Dooney and Bourke factory and the company store.... what a treat that was! 
I still love these bags and they sure stand the test of time! 
Thank you again!


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone help with identifying this bag? Thanks!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/105201...erest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## Hyacinth

bail3y said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic piece...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/292956639/vintage-coach-black-leather-backpack
> 
> https://img0.etsystatic.com/138/0/37200465/icm_fullxfull.92528474_2lmzq1q0f88w84s4okgw.jpg
> 
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/122/0/37200465/icm_fullxfull.96577163_b0suofcr7bsc44wg0ssg.jpg
> 
> Thanks!!



(Answered in post 15960 at the ATC forum under Coach Shopping)


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone help with identifying this bag? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/105201...erest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share



It's a genuine Shoulder Sac, style 9730 and made in 1986 or 1987. The seller's guess of it being from the 1970s is off by at least 5 years, the style was listed as "NEW" in the Summer 1986 catalog.


----------



## Emigail

I just picked up this older Coach folio.   It's black, about 13" x 9" x 1" with the very high quality leather Coach was known for.  This is a made in NYC piece suggesting it's from the 1980s, I think.  Creed is on slip pocket.  I'd appreciate any other information someone might have.  Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Emigail said:


> I just picked up this older Coach folio.   It's black, about 13" x 9" x 1" with the very high quality leather Coach was known for.  This is a made in NYC piece suggesting it's from the 1980s, I think.  Creed is on slip pocket.  I'd appreciate any other information someone might have.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412299
> View attachment 3412300
> View attachment 3412301
> View attachment 3412303


It's a slim clutch large #9555 from the early 80s. It retailed for $62 in 1981.


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SKULL...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I'm pretty sure this is a combination of different pieces, not all made by Coach and part of it looks like a cellphone charm, but I wanted to make sure. Do you recognize any of it?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SKULL-Keychain-Keyring-Keycharm-Fob-HTF-Rare-/322197673335?hash=item4b047a5577:g:zjEAAOSwdzVXjjco&nma=true&si=5GQ51%2FR97HgAddtsvq7qp8Q%2FBfc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is a combination of different pieces, not all made by Coach and part of it looks like a cellphone charm, but I wanted to make sure. Do you recognize any of it?



It's definitely a chop shop piece, notice how the different sections of chain are different thicknesses and different quality. The lobster claw clasp isn't a Coach piece AFAIK. The only part that maybe looks like Coach to me is the skull charm and 3 or 4 links of its chain but I don't own one to compare. The lanyard strap MIGHT be Coach, but the other pieces could have come from anywhere. The woven wrist strap could have been made by any one of thousands of different companies.

Looks like some Japanese sellers are starting to get careless.

Does Coach even MAKE cell phone lanyards any more? I've never seen anyone using a lanyard on any iPhones or other smartphones, I thought lanyards went out of fashion when the phones started getting bigger and with more features.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's definitely a chop shop piece, notice how the different sections of chain are different thicknesses and different quality. The lobster claw clasp isn't a Coach piece AFAIK. The only part that maybe looks like Coach to me is the skull charm and 3 or 4 links of its chain but I don't own one to compare. The lanyard strap MIGHT be Coach, but the other pieces could have come from anywhere. The woven wrist strap could have been made by any one of thousands of different companies.
> 
> Looks like some Japanese sellers are starting to get careless.
> 
> Does Coach even MAKE cell phone lanyards any more? I've never seen anyone using a lanyard on any iPhones or other smartphones, I thought lanyards went out of fashion when the phones started getting bigger and with more features.


Thanks. I saw it sold quickly. Poor buyer probably thought she was getting a rare piece. I've bought from this seller before and she has been delightful, but I have also warned her about a fake she had listed, so I don't think she knows her products well. I don't know how ebay would treat this if it was reported. The skull charm looks recent but I don't recognize it. Skulls aren't my thing. I've never seen cell phone charms at stores so I have no idea if they still make them. It seems that all those I see on ebay are older so I would doubt it.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks. I saw it sold quickly. Poor buyer probably thought she was getting a rare piece. I've bought from this seller before and she has been delightful, but I have also warned her about a fake she had listed, so I don't think she knows her products well. I don't know how ebay would treat this if it was reported. The skull charm looks recent but I don't recognize it. Skulls aren't my thing. I've never seen cell phone charms at stores so I have no idea if they still make them. It seems that all those I see on ebay are older so I would doubt it.



That's what I figured.

And even if the Skull charm and chain are genuine, those bits would only be a few months old, especially in that color. How could an almost 10 years-older cell phone lanyard be a genuine part of it?


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies
What is this style called??!!


----------



## whateve

Peach08 said:


> Hi ladies
> What is this style called??!!
> 
> View attachment 3418651


It's a Legacy Tanner. It came in two sizes, the regular Tanner and mini Tanner. This looks like the mini.


----------



## Suzanne B.

What are these two fobs modeled after? I'm thinking the one on the left is a soho bag and the one on the right is a legacy bag. Can someone tell me the correct names? Please and thank you!


----------



## ErikaS88

Hi everyone. I was browsing around Instagram and this really caught my attention. Does anybody know if this is a new swagger cuz I'm digging that green!!


----------



## ildera5

ErikaS88 said:


> Hi everyone. I was browsing around Instagram and this really caught my attention. Does anybody know if this is a new swagger cuz I'm digging that green!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418708



Yes; did you check the Web site?

http://www.coach.com/rip-and-repair...vetanned-leather/38362.html?dwvar_color=DKFOR


----------



## Misste

Can someone please tell me if this is real before I pay for it.....seems like a good deal but u never know...
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351785442564?...3De11003.m43.l1120%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## ErikaS88

Oh my gosh Thank you! I looked but I guess I was too excited


ildera5 said:


> Yes; did you check the Web site?
> 
> http://www.coach.com/rip-and-repair...vetanned-leather/38362.html?dwvar_color=DKFOR


----------



## Peach08

whateve said:


> It's a Legacy Tanner. It came in two sizes, the regular Tanner and mini Tanner. This looks like the mini.



Thx!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Misste said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is real before I pay for it.....seems like a good deal but u never know...
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351785442564?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11003.m43.l1120%2F7%3Feuid%3Dfe3254dba1a74e0fb024c3d24942ec6e%26bu%3D44422875532%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F351785442564%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11003.m43.l1120%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true



First, questions about authenticity should be asked at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Please remember that for any other authentications, thanks!

Second - did you cancel your bid for this bag? The seller either has another of the same style that she just listed or relisted:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Coach-Poppy-Pink-Silver-Graffiti-Hearts-Glam-Tote-14635-Rare/351791439025?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140602152332&meid=774126d364d4489e9ef2ce1b02899772&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=351785442564

The pictures in both listings are identical. So either the seller relisted the same bag that you had the high bid on, or has another bag and is using the same photos for both, in which case it's not really possible to authenticate since we don't know if we're looking at pictures of the actual bag that's for sale or not. The bag IN THE PHOTOS is genuine, but is that the bag you bought?


----------



## Catbird9

Suzanne B. said:


> View attachment 3418713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are these two fobs modeled after? I'm thinking the one on the left is a soho bag and the one on the right is a legacy bag. Can someone tell me the correct names? Please and thank you!



I am guessing:
Soho #4432 on the left. Here's an example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Soho-...186656?hash=item5b2646a020:g:l1wAAOSw9mFWHtRB
Soho #6232 on the right, example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...181128?hash=item2a5d22b148:g:0mwAAOSwv-NWYaIl


----------



## Suzanne B.

Catbird9 said:


> I am guessing:
> Soho #4432 on the left. Here's an example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Soho-...186656?hash=item5b2646a020:g:l1wAAOSw9mFWHtRB
> Soho #6232 on the right, example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...181128?hash=item2a5d22b148:g:0mwAAOSwv-NWYaIl



Thank you!


----------



## lilgreykitty

hi, new here. I have two of these bags, one in lavendar, one in Oxblood. Not sure of th name, does anyone know? They are hobos, with a two zip pocket detail in front,


----------



## Hyacinth

lilgreykitty said:


> hi, new here. I have two of these bags, one in lavendar, one in Oxblood. Not sure of th name, does anyone know? They are hobos, with a two zip pocket detail in front,



Please see the answer I gave to another poster with a similar question earlier today.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-olive-crossbody-no-492-6425.948492/


*MODS, can these 2 recent questions be moved to the correct threads? Thanks!*


----------



## lilgreykitty

Hi, its the Scout hobo! Found one on a vendor site, The Bay, in Canada


----------



## whateve

What is this? Is it from the Lightweights collection?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...310546?hash=item43f261e452:g:ucgAAOSwVcFXOqxD


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this? Is it from the Lightweights collection?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...310546?hash=item43f261e452:g:ucgAAOSwVcFXOqxD



Yes, it's an Escort Bag, style 4016, from 1990-91.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, it's an Escort Bag, style 4016, from 1990-91.
> 
> View attachment 3421869


Thank you! I had that one in my files, too! I just skipped over it.


----------



## Alanasmith2503

Hey everyone
Can someone give me the name of this bag below?
Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

Alanasmith2503 said:


> Hey everyone
> Can someone give me the name of this bag below?
> Thanks!!


Style # is F22908, made for factory in 2013. Name is signature PVC stripe carryall.


----------



## Alanasmith2503

whateve said:


> Style # is F22908, made for factory in 2013. Name is signature PVC stripe carryall.


Thankyou!!


----------



## AntRay23

Hey y'all!!

So, one of my most favorite people in the world ordered this beauty and I was hoping some of you had some inside scoop on it!! We've never seen it in stores or online, so the big question is...where did it come from?! How many were made?! If you've never seen this bag in person, I have to say, it's probably one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen! The hand placed patches of leather glisten so beautifully in the light especially with the hologram effect. Nicely sized, it isn't overpowering when wearing as a satchel or a cross body and you still have the same three sections as the regular sized Rogue. 

So ladies,

I turn to you, the pursefessionals, for some answers! What do you have for me and what do you think of this one of a kind?! 

-A.


----------



## houseof999

Found it in this link for fall 2016
http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coach-pre-fall-2016-bags/


----------



## MonsieurMode

It's from the Coach 1941 Pre-Fall 2016 Collection. My SA told me that she had seen it in their inventory catalogue, and that it actually had a picture (like the stock image that you see on the website). However it said "information not available" where the inventory quantity line was, and there was no information on it besides the generic Pre-Fall introduction date. She said that when they're set up this way, these items are usually exclusive for Asia or Europe. Some people have had luck with calling CS and ordering these items over the phone BEFORE they ship out to Europe or Asia (like the Borough Bag keychain in red). That's the only way to purchase them in America.

ltdr; this was made but not sold in USA.


----------



## Suzanne B.

MonsieurMode said:


> It's from the Coach 1941 Pre-Fall 2016 Collection. My SA told me that she had seen it in their inventory catalogue, and that it actually had a picture (like the stock image that you see on the website). However it said "information not available" where the inventory quantity line was, and there was no information on it besides the generic Pre-Fall introduction date. She said that when they're set up this way, these items are usually exclusive for Asia or Europe. Some people have had luck with calling CS and ordering these items over the phone BEFORE they ship out to Europe or Asia (like the Borough Bag keychain in red). That's the only way to purchase them in America.
> 
> ltdr; this was made but not sold in USA.



You had to mention the red borough I missed!  Lol!


----------



## miss.angela526

Found this yesterday while thrifting! Any information available?!?


----------



## miss.angela526

miss.angela526 said:


> Found this yesterday while thrifting! Any information available?!?


----------



## whateve

miss.angela526 said:


> Found this yesterday while thrifting! Any information available?!?





miss.angela526 said:


> View attachment 3425974
> View attachment 3425975


It's a Willis bag made in 1997.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Hey! I could use some help on this bag, I know it's a Kristin but I would like more information. I am planning on buying it tomorrow after work.


----------



## Mj84

Please authenticate this Coach bag Style # f15158. Pictures attached. This is my first time here so I do not know if t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




his is the rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ht place for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this post. T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hanks.


----------



## whateve

Mj84 said:


> Please authenticate this Coach bag Style # f15158. Pictures attached. This is my first time here so I do not know if t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his is the rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ht place for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post. T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanks.


Hi, this isn't the right place for authentications. Post your request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
Read the first post to see what we need. If this is from an online listing, you don't need to post pictures, we can look at them when you link to the listing.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hello! Could someone please identify this bag for me? TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hello! Could someone please identify this bag for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427789
> View attachment 3427790
> View attachment 3427791
> View attachment 3427792
> View attachment 3427793



It might not be authentic IMHO. If you like the style, look for an authentic Coach Everett.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Catbird9 said:


> It might not be authentic IMHO. If you like the style, look for an authentic Coach Everett.


Thank you for your reply! I picked it up in a lot of Coach bags I purchased. I wasn't sure about the authenticity of this one. It really is too small for me. If it is not authentic, I will destroy and dispose of it!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hello! Could someone please identify this bag for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427789
> View attachment 3427790
> View attachment 3427791
> View attachment 3427792
> View attachment 3427793





Catbird9 said:


> It might not be authentic IMHO. If you like the style, look for an authentic Coach Everett.


Definitely not authentic. Please destroy!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

whateve said:


> Definitely not authentic. Please destroy!


Will do! Every fake is a learning lesson...I can see now see why. Thank you so much!


----------



## chubbybunny91699

I found this vintage coach at a thrift store in NYC and I desperately need help to id this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

chubbybunny91699 said:


> View attachment 3429327
> View attachment 3429329
> View attachment 3429332
> View attachment 3429334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this vintage coach at a thrift store in NYC and I desperately need help to id this bag. Thanks in advance!


It appears to be a post pouch #9906 from around 1993. Please remember that for bags that have all-numeric serial numbers, we usually need measurements in order to ID correctly. I'm assuming this bag is about 8 1/2 x 7 3/4 inches. Very cute bag and fairly rare since they didn't make it very long.


----------



## Catbird9

OK here is a challenge. I have requested additional pictures of this bag but while waiting for shopgoodwill to respond, does anyone want to take a stab at identifying this bag? Here are the clues:
1. Serial number format is xxx-xxxx
2. Zip closure
3. Two inside pockets, one with zipper
4. Slip pockets on both outside walls
5. Buckle somewhere in the middle of the strap
6. Leather-lined inside bottom
7. Dimensions reported as 12" x 9" x 2.5"
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=31933179


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> OK here is a challenge. I have requested additional pictures of this bag but while waiting for shopgoodwill to respond, does anyone want to take a stab at identifying this bag? Here are the clues:
> 1. Serial number format is xxx-xxxx
> 2. Zip closure
> 3. Two inside pockets, one with zipper
> 4. Slip pockets on both outside walls
> 5. Buckle somewhere in the middle of the strap
> 6. Leather-lined inside bottom
> 7. Dimensions reported as 12" x 9" x 2.5"
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=31933179
> View attachment 3429870


My guess is a Brighton bag #9895. Compare it to this one and see if you think I'm right: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-LARGE-...904788?hash=item1c6bc126d4:g:GJwAAOSwd0BV47kd


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> My guess is a Brighton bag #9895. Compare it to this one and see if you think I'm right: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-LARGE-...904788?hash=item1c6bc126d4:g:GJwAAOSwd0BV47kd


By George, I think you've got it! I wondered what that little stitched square piece visible in the side pocket was for. Now I see it's the tab on the Brighton. Thank you!


----------



## chubbybunny91699

whateve said:


> It appears to be a post pouch #9906 from around 1993. Please remember that for bags that have all-numeric serial numbers, we usually need measurements in order to ID correctly. I'm assuming this bag is about 8 1/2 x 7 3/4 inches. Very cute bag and fairly rare since they didn't make it very long.


Alright thank you so much! Your measurements are correct as well.


----------



## maddie t

I need help in identifying if this bag is real or not. Creed: N L7U-5130











Pictures are not mine but were provided by the seller on ebay. It was listed as a Willis bag but I'm pretty sure it's a station bag. Thanks for looking!


----------



## whateve

maddie t said:


> I need help in identifying if this bag is real or not. Creed: N L7U-5130
> 
> View attachment 3430611
> View attachment 3430612
> View attachment 3430613
> View attachment 3430614
> View attachment 3430615
> View attachment 3430616
> View attachment 3430617
> View attachment 3430618
> 
> 
> Pictures are not mine but were provided by the seller on ebay. It was listed as a Willis bag but I'm pretty sure it's a station bag. Thanks for looking!


Hi and welcome to the purse forum. This isn't an authentication thread. For *future* authentications, post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
There is no need to post pictures if there is a listing online with viewable pictures. You're right, it is a station bag and it is authentic.


----------



## maddie t

ack sorry about that! new member and I will take note thank you so much!

and thank you for the authentication (: so excited to get this bad boy in the mail!


----------



## Emigail

I just acquired two vintage Coach bags.  Any information about them would be appreciated. The red one is about 8" x 8" x 2".  It has a full flap front with a twist lock.  The strap is rolled.  The creed says made in NY.  The 2nd bag is black.  I would describe it as a saddle bag.  The strap is about 1" wide and buckles to the bag.  The bag itself is about 9" x 7" x 5".  And one more question.  As you can see in the first photo of the red bag, the front flap curls a bit.  Do you have any suggestion on how I can flatten this?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Catbird9

Emigail said:


> I just acquired two vintage Coach bags.  Any information about them would be appreciated. The red one is about 8" x 8" x 2".  It has a full flap front with a twist lock.  The strap is rolled.  The creed says made in NY.  The 2nd bag is black.  I would describe it as a saddle bag.  The strap is about 1" wide and buckles to the bag.  The bag itself is about 9" x 7" x 5".  And one more question.  As you can see in the first photo of the red bag, the front flap curls a bit.  Do you have any suggestion on how I can flatten this?  Thanks so much.



Welcome to the Forum! Your red bag is a Compact Pouch, Style #9620, probably made between the late 1970s and the late 1980s. For the curling flap corner, I would first try laying it out flat and pressing it under some heavy books for a few days. The bag can also be washed and reshaped; check the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread for advice. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## whateve

Emigail said:


> I just acquired two vintage Coach bags.  Any information about them would be appreciated. The red one is about 8" x 8" x 2".  It has a full flap front with a twist lock.  The strap is rolled.  The creed says made in NY.  The 2nd bag is black.  I would describe it as a saddle bag.  The strap is about 1" wide and buckles to the bag.  The bag itself is about 9" x 7" x 5".  And one more question.  As you can see in the first photo of the red bag, the front flap curls a bit.  Do you have any suggestion on how I can flatten this?  Thanks so much.


The black bag is a Janice's Legacy made in 1995. For both these bags, I second the recommendation to visit the rehab club. Most of us get very good results from washing and conditioning these bags.


----------



## Emigail

Thank you both so much for your replies and welcome.  I will definitely check out the rehab and rescue thread.


----------



## RosyJazz1

Hi All,

I found this coach bag, but for the life of me cannot find out the style. It has a creed, but no number on the creed. Help is much appreciated! Thx!


----------



## whateve

RosyJazz1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found this coach bag, but for the life of me cannot find out the style. It has a creed, but no number on the creed. Help is much appreciated! Thx!
> View attachment 3437657
> View attachment 3437658


There should be a tiny label sewn inside the pocket that has the number on it. It might be translucent. I remember this is a style made for Factory about a year ago. I can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## RosyJazz1

whateve said:


> There should be a tiny label sewn inside the pocket that has the number on it. It might be translucent. I remember this is a style made for Factory about a year ago. I can't remember the name at the moment.



I dont have access to the bag. I did ask the seller to look for it. Thx!


----------



## itscindylou

I've had this bag authenticated already as a Wendie Zip, but I'm wondering what the official name of the color is.


----------



## whateve

itscindylou said:


> I've had this bag authenticated already as a Wendie Zip, but I'm wondering what the official name of the color is.


I don't have a catalog page for that bag but other bags made around the same time came in a color called bone.


----------



## Stenberg76

I can't find any information on my new Coach and need help to identify my bag?
I Just purchased a BrandNew Coach Hobo Bag with tags still attached reading F10191 B4/GD
SOH MET LG HOBO, FACTORY STORE PRICE $389.00, MFSRP $428.00.
Interior creed number is No: D063-10181 
All details on my bag are that of a authentic Coach, stitching, material, style...just beautiful. However, I'm unable to find this bag and style number when I search the internet. Could someone help me to identify the style/name of this bag, please?


----------



## whateve

Stenberg76 said:


> View attachment 3438512
> 
> View attachment 3438511
> 
> View attachment 3438510
> 
> I can't find any information on my new Coach and need help to identify my bag?
> I Just purchased a BrandNew Coach Hobo Bag with tags still attached reading F10191 B4/GD
> SOH MET LG HOBO, FACTORY STORE PRICE $389.00, MFSRP $428.00.
> Interior creed number is No: D063-10181
> All details on my bag are that of a authentic Coach, stitching, material, style...just beautiful. However, I'm unable to find this bag and style number when I search the internet. Could someone help me to identify the style/name of this bag, please?


It's a Soho metallic large hobo made in 2006. It's not unusual to not be able to find one on the Internet since the style is 10 years old. It was on Coach's website in 2006 for $428.


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CLA...261238?hash=item43f35547b6:g:aZMAAOSwbsBXo~dL

I doubt you'll have this in your files but I thought it looked so unusual. I've seen older binders that zip around and one with a loop and tab closure but none with this fold over and snap. The binder part looks very oxidized, and it seems odd to have brass hardware with an silverish binder. Is it possible the binder part was added by the consumer?


----------



## Kristine95

I inherited this bag from my grandmother. I would like to know more about it.  It's well used but there are no tears or stains. The leather is dry but soft. I would like to know if it is a vintage coach and if so  more about the style and year it was manufactured and  if there is a way to nourish and refurbish the leather safely.


----------



## whateve

Kristine95 said:


> I inherited this bag from my grandmother. I would like to know more about it.  It's well used but there are no tears or stains. The leather is dry but soft. I would like to know if it is a vintage coach and if so  more about the style and year it was manufactured and  if there is a way to nourish and refurbish the leather safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439580
> View attachment 3439581


OMG! You are so lucky!  It was probably made in the early 70s and designed by Bonnie Cashin, Coach's first designer. I don't know the exact name but it is a variation on the courier pouch 8920. The standard courier pouch only has one tab and loop closure. This particular style with the double tabs is extremely rare. However, I believe it can be rehabbed safely. These bags were well-made and hold up well. It's good that the leather is still soft. The very best thing you can do for this bag is give it a bath, followed by extensive conditioning. A bath isn't as odd as it sounds; Coach used to include a paper with new bags that recommended washing with soap. Visit the rehab club and read some of what is posted there to see how to do it. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
Congratulations on inheriting such a wonderful bag!


----------



## Kristine95

whateve said:


> OMG! You are so lucky!  It was probably made in the early 70s and designed by Bonnie Cashin, Coach's first designer. I don't know the exact name but it is a variation on the courier pouch 8920. The standard courier pouch only has one tab and loop closure. This particular style with the double tabs is extremely rare. However, I believe it can be rehabbed safely. These bags were well-made and hold up well. It's good that the leather is still soft. The very best thing you can do for this bag is give it a bath, followed by extensive conditioning. A bath isn't as odd as it sounds; Coach used to include a paper with new bags that recommended washing with soap. Visit the rehab club and read some of what is posted there to see how to do it. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
> Congratulations on inheriting such a wonderful bag!


Very cool.  Thank you.  I will research how to restore it.


----------



## noshoepolish

I wouldn't do anything to rehab it but clean and condition it.


----------



## Stenberg76

whateve said:


> It's a Soho metallic large hobo made in 2006. It's not unusual to not be able to find one on the Internet since the style is 10 years old. It was on Coach's website in 2006 for $428.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438793


Thank you for your time and help. I appreciate this!


----------



## lizmil

I think this is am old style, I can't find any on Ebay.  Any info on this?  Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

lizmil said:


> I think this is am old style, I can't find any on Ebay.  Any info on this?  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


It was called a turnlock large wristlet or capacity wristlet. They made these for a long time with many different style numbers. There are several on ebay that are similar.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Capac...606931?hash=item1c6bf9a453:g:OQkAAOSwL7VWku8w
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...093145?hash=item2a6e2d5d19:g:YOoAAOSwNSxVYtox
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Turnl...420730?hash=item43f2ce627a:g:03sAAOSwyDxXgPfm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Brown...576774?hash=item3d228b9006:g:7-sAAOSwaB5XjRbE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Crick...395630?hash=item236fd9bb6e:g:4fkAAOSwxN5WWQQ0


----------



## Samantha Mason

Hi my name is Samantha and I need some help. I have 4 bags I need to find out if they are real or take plz. I will post pics and serial numbers if you can plz help me. Coach won't.


----------



## Catbird9

Samantha Mason said:


> Hi my name is Samantha and I need some help. I have 4 bags I need to find out if they are real or take plz. I will post pics and serial numbers if you can plz help me. Coach won't.



Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Please post your requests on the Coach authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/

Be sure to read the first post in that thread to find out what information is needed.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Can anyone ID this bag? I really like the shape and would like to know what it's called and if any other colors were available..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...d0f549b&pid=100039&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=361678723111


----------



## itscindylou

lthrbagadikt said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? I really like the shape and would like to know what it's called and if any other colors were available..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COACH-BAG-TAN-LEATHER-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-30-00/222211599170?_trksid=p2054436.c100039.m2059&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140107094819&meid=1763a7260ef74cf0b3b436647d0f549b&pid=100039&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=361678723111


I believe that's a Chester Canteen #9982. There are a few on ebay right now.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

itscindylou said:


> I believe that's a Chester Canteen #9982. There are a few on ebay right now.


Thank you! I couldn't see the other side of the bag as the seller hasn't posted a pic of that side. Needed to know if there was another pocket. Why does this have a different style number?


----------



## lizmil

Thank you, whateve!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## itscindylou

lthrbagadikt said:


> Thank you! I couldn't see the other side of the bag as the seller hasn't posted a pic of that side. Needed to know if there was another pocket. Why does this have a different style number?


Before 1994 the serial numbers didn't really stand for anything, as in they didn't identify the date, plant, or style number. So the bag in the listing was manufactured before 1994. I found this info here:   http://www.ebay.com/gds/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts-/10000000034886433/g.html


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> I believe that's a Chester Canteen #9982. There are a few on ebay right now.



Also for *lthrbagadikt - *
It's not a Canteen Bag. Canteens style number 9982 weren't introduced until 1995 and all of them have style numbers included in the serial number. This one is a Chester bag, style 9901 and probably from early 1992 when it was first introduced. A handful of the very earl;y ones still used the old 3+4 all-number serial number format. AFAIK there's no such style name as "Chester Canteen". The Chester has a zipped inside pocket and is about an inch bigger than the Canteen. Neither of them have an outside back pocket, just the front one.


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> Also for *lthrbagadikt - *
> It's not a Canteen Bag. Canteens style number 9982 weren't introduced until 1995 and all of them have style numbers included in the serial number. This one is a Chester bag, style 9901 and probably from early 1992 when it was first introduced. A handful of the very earl;y ones still used the old 3+4 all-number serial number format. AFAIK there's no such style name as "Chester Canteen". The Chester has a zipped inside pocket and is about an inch bigger than the Canteen. Neither of them have an outside back pocket, just the front one.
> View attachment 3441290



Sorry for giving the wrong answer. I'll leave it up to the experts from now on lol!


----------



## BlondieToHell

I'm curious about this bag I got yesterday. Can someone tell me when they were made, and if you care for the leather in the same way as you would a true vintage Coach?  I'd like to condition it but it doesn't feel as porous as my vintage Coaches. It's #17998 and the creed states that it is limited edition and made of glove tanned cowhide. It feels 10 times lighter in weight than the real vintage duffles and the leather is obviously thinner, which is great for me because I have back issues but love those giant duffles!  Also, how much did they cost retail?  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Catbird9

Could someone please ID this one for me? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...536715?hash=item25c23c878b:g:taYAAOSwMsVXjUjR


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Could someone please ID this one for me? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...536715?hash=item25c23c878b:g:taYAAOSwMsVXjUjR



Someone asked about a siimilar bag a week or two ago, maybe at the ATC thread. The style number isn't readable but it looks like it's from the Greenwich line, MAYBE a Greenwich Satchel, style 6137 but that's just a guess.

ETA - Yep, posts 16350 and 16364
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1090#post-30523876


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> Someone asked about a siimilar bag a week or two ago, maybe at the ATC thread. The style number isn't readable but it looks like it's from the Greenwich line, MAYBE a Greenwich Satchel, style 6137 but that's just a guess.
> 
> ETA - Yep, posts 16350 and 16364
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1090#post-30523876


Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## MonsieurMode

BlondieToHell said:


> I'm curious about this bag I got yesterday. Can someone tell me when they were made, and if you care for the leather in the same way as you would a true vintage Coach?  I'd like to condition it but it doesn't feel as porous as my vintage Coaches. It's #17998 and the creed states that it is limited edition and made of glove tanned cowhide. It feels 10 times lighter in weight than the real vintage duffles and the leather is obviously thinner, which is great for me because I have back issues but love those giant duffles!  Also, how much did they cost retail?  Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441937



Hi! This was part of the reissued Coach Classic line launched in 2013 (I think that's the year). These were almost universally disliked because the leather was perceived as too thin and stiff. Retail price was $395. I imagine that you'd be able to wash it like a vintage bag, and it takes well to moisturizers (Blackrocks, Apple, Coach). You won't see as much of an effect, I believe.


----------



## dtde123

Hello,

Does anyone know the name of this style.  I can't find another anywhere on the internet.  The listing number on Ebay is 131884254928.  It says "Coach Tan Medium Large Open Tote 9401".  Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

dtde123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style.  I can't find another anywhere on the internet.  The listing number on Ebay is 131884254928.  It says "Coach Tan Medium Large Open Tote 9401".  Any info would be appreciated!



It was called a Book Tote


----------



## BlondieToHell

MonsieurMode said:


> Hi! This was part of the reissued Coach Classic line launched in 2013 (I think that's the year). These were almost universally disliked because the leather was perceived as too thin and stiff. Retail price was $395. I imagine that you'd be able to wash it like a vintage bag, and it takes well to moisturizers (Blackrocks, Apple, Coach). You won't see as much of an effect, I believe.



Thank you!  The leather is definitely thinner, but I don't think I would be able to handle this size of a bag in the vintage Coach leather, as much as I do love that old style leather, so I think this one works for me. I wore her today and totally fell in love!  Thanks again for clarifying!


----------



## whateve

BlondieToHell said:


> I'm curious about this bag I got yesterday. Can someone tell me when they were made, and if you care for the leather in the same way as you would a true vintage Coach?  I'd like to condition it but it doesn't feel as porous as my vintage Coaches. It's #17998 and the creed states that it is limited edition and made of glove tanned cowhide. It feels 10 times lighter in weight than the real vintage duffles and the leather is obviously thinner, which is great for me because I have back issues but love those giant duffles!  Also, how much did they cost retail?  Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441937


The month and year of manufacture are in the creed. 


BlondieToHell said:


> Thank you!  The leather is definitely thinner, but I don't think I would be able to handle this size of a bag in the vintage Coach leather, as much as I do love that old style leather, so I think this one works for me. I wore her today and totally fell in love!  Thanks again for clarifying!


Coach made these in thinner leather partly because people were complaining about the weight of the original bags. For awhile, both this and the original version were available. I agree with MonsieurMode that the thinner leather won't respond to conditioning as well as vintage bags.


----------



## Catbird9

I'm curious about this bag. Does anyone know what it's called? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252507268232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'm curious about this bag. Does anyone know what it's called? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252507268232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3445218


It's a Carlyle bag 9854 from around 1990.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's a Carlyle bag 9854 from around 1990.


Thank you!


----------



## Thaqueencami

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Thaqueencami said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


That bag doesn't look like Coach.


----------



## whateve

Thaqueencami said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?





BeenBurned said:


> That bag doesn't look like Coach.


That was my first thought but now I remember it. It came out a year or so ago. Give me a minute to figure it out.

ETA: It's a Print Crossgrain Cady Crossbody 34471 in silver/bandit.

Here's a listing (ended) on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CADY-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Thaqueencami

I just spent an hour looking and I found it. I could not remember the name of it. It's the coach cady. Found it in black with the floral appliqués and it was an instabuy! Thanks for helping.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Hey! I could use some help on this bag, I know it's a Kristin but I would like more information. I am planning on buying it tomorrow after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426256



BUMP: I did end up purchasing this bag and it's amazing, I would love some information on it if anyone has any.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Hey! I could use some help on this bag, I know it's a Kristin but I would like more information. I am planning on buying it tomorrow after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426256





CoachCatcher45 said:


> BUMP: I did end up purchasing this bag and it's amazing, I would love some information on it if anyone has any.


It would be helpful if you'd post a picture of the creed.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, this bag was authenticated on its day but no style or (definite) style number could be offered, only saddle bag from the late 70s or so. I have some extra detail I was not aware at that time and didn't post, the buckles are engraved with SOLID BRASS USA,  perhaps now it helps someone to remember or add some more info.
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, this bag was authenticated on its day but no style or (definite) style number could be offered, only saddle bag from the late 70s or so. I have some extra detail I was not aware at that time and didn't post, the buckles are engraved with SOLID BRASS USA,  perhaps now it helps someone to remember or add some more info.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3448358
> View attachment 3448362


I remember authenticating this for you. I believe member Cameochi was told by Jed at Coach that it is style #9210 large saddle bag. I've never found confirmation of this, and as I mentioned before, that style number was used in 2000 for the Legacy East Large Hobo. The name "saddle bag" has been used multiple times, including styles #9988, #9851, #9014, and #9126, not to mention that lately Coach has referred to the classic pouch and the stewardess as saddle bags.  It is not out of character for Coach to reuse style numbers and names.

The stamping on the buckles just confirms the era as late 70s or possibly very early 80s.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I remember authenticating this for you. I believe member Cameochi was told by Jed at Coach that it is style #9210 large saddle bag. I've never found confirmation of this, and as I mentioned before, that style number was used in 2000 for the Legacy East Large Hobo. The name "saddle bag" has been used multiple times, including styles #9988, #9851, #9014, and #9126, not to mention that lately Coach has referred to the classic pouch and the stewardess as saddle bags.  It is not out of character for Coach to reuse style numbers and names.
> 
> The stamping on the buckles just confirms the era as late 70s or possibly very early 80s.



Yes, you are right you did. I was hoping that the stamping on the buckles could give a clue to pinpoint a bit more, but the info you ladies gave me already is indeed very much appreciated, thanks again!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> It would be helpful if you'd post a picture of the creed.







These are the best pictures I could get. I hope this helps


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Hey! I could use some help on this bag, I know it's a Kristin but I would like more information. I am planning on buying it tomorrow after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426256





CoachCatcher45 said:


> View attachment 3448635
> View attachment 3448636
> 
> 
> These are the best pictures I could get. I hope this helps


Kristin Elevated Round Satchel, list price $698.00.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...g-lines-pics-only.633069/page-3#post-16862371


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachCatcher45 said:


> View attachment 3448635
> View attachment 3448636
> 
> 
> These are the best pictures I could get. I hope this helps



It was called a Kristin Elevated Leather Round Satchel, made in 2010.


ETA - BLAST! Sniped by Whateve


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> Kristin Elevated Round Satchel, list price $698.00.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...g-lines-pics-only.633069/page-3#post-16862371



Wow!!! I only paid $30 for it!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Kristin Elevated Leather Round Satchel, made in 2010.
> 
> 
> ETA - BLAST! Sniped by Whateve



Thanks for the help though!


----------



## lthrbagadikt

what bag is this? Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...45342a6&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=330545441786


----------



## whateve

lthrbagadikt said:


> what bag is this? Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Made-in-New-York-City-USA-Brown-Leather-Purse-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag/122057462554?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=ef241a8461a942d2a8af8d56745342a6&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=330545441786


It's a classic pouch, also called a classic shoulder bag, #9170. This has a narrower strap than most classic pouches so it might have been switched, or Coach may have made them with a narrower strap at one time. I had one, made before they used serial numbers, with a similar strap.


----------



## advik

Can someone id this bag? I could bot find it anywhere on web, is this really coach?


----------



## lthrbagadikt

advik said:


> View attachment 3450055
> View attachment 3450054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone id this bag? I could bot find it anywhere on web, is this really coach?


I was eyeing this bag as well. Never seen another one like it for sale.


----------



## Catbird9

advik said:


> View attachment 3450055
> View attachment 3450054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone id this bag? I could bot find it anywhere on web, is this really coach?



I believe it's a Sheridan Drawstring.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Catbird9 said:


> I believe it's a Sheridan Drawstring.


Finally! I love it but I am afraid of whtie bags due to the fact they get dirty quick!


----------



## Hyacinth

advik said:


> View attachment 3450055
> View attachment 3450054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone id this bag? I could bot find it anywhere on web, is this really coach?



If it's about 9 inches across by 12 inches high it's a Sheridan Darcey Drawstring from around 1992-93.

We just talked about Sheridans here, posts 16727 thru 16735:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1116#post-30565179


----------



## Catbird9

lthrbagadikt said:


> Finally! I love it but I am afraid of whtie bags due to the fact they get dirty quick!



I avoid them for the same reason.


----------



## advik

Is this authentic? Is it worth paying money for


----------



## whateve

lthrbagadikt said:


> Finally! I love it but I am afraid of whtie bags due to the fact they get dirty quick!





Catbird9 said:


> I avoid them for the same reason.


This pebbled leather is extremely hard-wearing and easy to keep clean. It is similar to Dooney AWL. Yes, it is authentic. We don't ID items that aren't.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

advik said:


> Is this authentic? Is it worth paying money for


haha.. what would you rather pay with other than money! i am just kidding.


----------



## Catbird9

advik said:


> Is this authentic? Is it worth paying money for


Yes it is authentic, otherwise we would not have identified it. You can search eBay and other online sites to see what they might be selling for these days. I saw a couple of them in the recently sold listings on eBay.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Hi ladies!
I have a question about vintage bags. Was there a time they only had just  the word "coach" stamp but no paragraph or creed number?


----------



## Catbird9

lthrbagadikt said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have a question about vintage bags. Was there a time they only had just  the word "coach" stamp but no paragraph or creed number?



Yes, that's right. You can see pictures of the older Coach stamps here:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vi...d-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html?rmvSB=true


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, that's right. You can see pictures of the older Coach stamps here:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vi...d-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html?rmvSB=true


Thanks! I found a vintage bag and I didn't want to ask and look dumb if it didn't have anything else.


----------



## advik

lthrbagadikt said:


> haha.. what would you rather pay with other than money! i am just kidding.


Well apart from this shoes and makeup And matching clothes to go with these


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Back again, this time I am looking for a history lesson, I believe the bag is authentic Bonnie Cashin (or too bad because I bought it already).... 
I do not know if there was a proper name/style number for it, I have seen some available before with the straps in leather, so... were some older than others or just variations from the same time period? I always liked these bags, definitely fit my quest for the unusual vintage Coach, but not till now I could find one cheap.  It is navy blue, perfect corners and has all the 4 protective feet at the bottom.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Back again, this time I am looking for a history lesson, I believe the bag is authentic Bonnie Cashin (or too bad because I bought it already)....
> I do not know if there was a proper name/style number for it, I have seen some available before with the straps in leather, so... were some older than others or just variations from the same time period? I always liked these bags, definitely fit my quest for the unusual vintage Coach, but not till now I could find one cheap.  It is navy blue, perfect corners and has all the 4 protective feet at the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 3450329
> View attachment 3450330
> View attachment 3450331
> View attachment 3450332


Yes, it is authentic.  A style similar to yours with the chains was sold for $18 in 1969. Earlier models had a Bonnie Cashin tag in addition to or in place of the Coach tag and didn't have the dark lines in between the stripes. Yours was made either in the late 60s or early 70s. The style was called a swing bag. Later versions and a re-released version had leather straps.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> Yes, it is authentic.  A style similar to yours with the chains was sold for $18 in 1969. Earlier models had a Bonnie Cashin tag in addition to or in place of the Coach tag and didn't have the dark lines in between the stripes. Yours was made either in the late 60s or early 70s. The style was called a swing bag. Later versions and a re-released version had leather straps.



Thank you much once more Whateve! I love to learn the details about these bags. So although not the oldest version, mine is one of the older ones, because those with leather straps came later, nice! 
I paid more than $18 though, LOL
I will ask for advice on the Rehab thread on how to improve it, if possible. I certainly do not want to mess this one up.


----------



## houseof999

Hi can someone tell me what bag is this one please? 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m755861461/


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Hi can someone tell me what bag is this one please?
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m755861461/


It's a Chelsea vintage satchel 10963 from 2007. The word "vintage" is part of the name because the leather has a vintage look.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's a Chelsea vintage satchel 10963 from 2007. The word "vintage" is part of the name because the leather has a vintage look.


Thank you so much! I knew it wasn't "vintage" yet.. Lol


----------



## houseof999

One more please
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m485994313/


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> One more please
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m485994313/


It's a Soft Satchel from the Lightweights Collection from around 1989 - 1990. There were two sizes. It is probably the standard #4055.


----------



## Molly0

Such a ladylike little bag!  It has no creed inside. Someone told me "Peyton Bennett  Saffiano"? 
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3450673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a ladylike little bag!  It has no creed inside. Someone told me "Peyton Bennett  Saffiano"?
> Thanks so much for your help.


Just to add a pic to show that the strap is not detachable.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3450673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a ladylike little bag!  It has no creed inside. Someone told me "Peyton Bennett  Saffiano"?
> Thanks so much for your help.


Cute little Coach stamp.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3450673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a ladylike little bag!  It has no creed inside. Someone told me "Peyton Bennett  Saffiano"?
> Thanks so much for your help.


That might be close. There might be a tiny tag inside with numbers on that. With those numbers, we can probably get you an exact name and style number.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> That might be close. There might be a tiny tag inside with numbers on that. With those numbers, we can probably get you an exact name and style number.


Hmmm. the only tiny tag I can find is this  one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3450931
> 
> Hmmm. the only tiny tag I can find is this  one.


Look inside the zipper pocket. You might have to feel around with your hands to find it. It's sometimes buried at the bottom side seam of the inner pocket.


----------



## Molly0

BeenBurned said:


> Look inside the zipper pocket. You might have to feel around with your hands to find it. It's sometimes buried at the bottom side seam of the inner pocket.


Can't find it. Hmmm. But just on my way out the door. When I get home I'll take everything out and turn it inside out. I'll get back later. . . 
Thanks.


----------



## Molly0

Nope.  I can't find another tag. . .


----------



## BeenBurned

Molly0 said:


> Nope.  I can't find another tag. . .


I'm pretty sure it's in there. Sometimes it's well hidden.


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Molly0 said:


> Nope.  I can't find another tag. . .


I'm no help telling you where it is since I don't own one but I found a gold bag that looks just like the one!
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m762960836/


----------



## Molly0

lthrbagadikt said:


> I'm no help telling you where it is since I don't own one but I found a gold bag that looks just like the one!
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m762960836/


Oh yes! so it is!  Can't see a tag in the pics of it either, . .   Oh well. . . 
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Oh yes! so it is!  Can't see a tag in the pics of it either, . .   Oh well. . .
> Thanks!


It might have been made before they used the interior tags. I found a similar bag that the seller identifies as #F54030. The tag of this style shows the name Peyton Bennett Mini Satchel.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> It might have been made before they used the interior tags. I found a similar bag that the seller identifies as #F54030. The tag of this style shows the name Peyton Bennett Mini Satchel.


Oh thanks!  That must be it. I have turned it inside out and found no number tag.


----------



## Alanasmith2503

Hi
Can anyone give me the style name for this beauty please ❤️


----------



## lthrbagadikt

What bag is this?


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Another one plese?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...828239?hash=item41b03f898f:g:m-cAAOSwQupXWhtv


----------



## whateve

lthrbagadikt said:


> Another one plese?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...828239?hash=item41b03f898f:g:m-cAAOSwQupXWhtv


Scout bag #9890 from the early 90s.


----------



## itscindylou

What is the name/stye number of this bag?


----------



## Catbird9

itscindylou said:


> What is the name/stye number of this bag?



Carlyle, Style #9854


----------



## itscindylou

Catbird9 said:


> Carlyle, Style #9854


Thank you!


----------



## itsmemrsp

I bought this a few years ago
Dimensions are: 6"long x 6" high x 4" wide, it's a little boxy, No numbers on the creed, was very hard to get pic its a small bag
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

itsmemrsp said:


> I bought this a few years ago
> Dimensions are: 6"long x 6" high x 4" wide, it's a little boxy, No numbers on the creed, was very hard to get pic its a small bag
> Thanks!


There are numbers on the creed; I can see them. It is an Emmie Flap 9018 from 1997.


----------



## itsmemrsp

whateve said:


> There are numbers on the creed; I can see them. It is an Emmie Flap 9018 from 1997.



Thank you! You have a great eye!


----------



## go2girl99

Can anyone  tell me the name of this bag???










Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this!? All I see is it's called tassel tote in the article.. but I don't think that's the actual name. What style number is this bag please?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57d2295b353f1/b2a8c19a2eab552f821cad9c8035462b.jpg?


----------



## houseof999

In case the link doesn't work


----------



## coach943

houseof999 said:


> In case the link doesn't work
> View attachment 3462207



I think it was called the Coach Legacy American Icons Large Tote.  I don't know the style number.  I just remember loving the American Icons Pocket Tote in Emerald that was out at the same time..


----------



## houseof999

coach943 said:


> I think it was called the Coach Legacy American Icons Large Tote.  I don't know the style number.  I just remember loving the American Icons Pocket Tote in Emerald that was out at the same time..
> 
> View attachment 3462231


Swoon!!! Great! Adding one more to my hunt!


----------



## houseof999

coach943 said:


> I think it was called the Coach Legacy American Icons Large Tote.  I don't know the style number.  I just remember loving the American Icons Pocket Tote in Emerald that was out at the same time..
> 
> View attachment 3462231


Thank you! I was able to find both on eBay. The style numbers are 19997 and 19982. I think the one I posted is too big for me.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I was able to find both on eBay. The style numbers are 19997 and 19982. I think the one I posted is too big for me.


It is a huge bag.


----------



## GatorGirl99

chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea


Hi Chelsea, welcome! I am a Coach girl so my Dooney knowledge is general, however, I can spot fake Coaches and their accessories pretty well still!

 I can't see the details from your pix very well, but Coach will give you the exact name of any item if you provide a serial number to them. Send them an email at Comments@coach.com, and you will get a response from them within an hour usually, you can also send them thru USPS if your questions are many, or you just need to learn more about them, and finally you may call their CSR reps if you want your answers sooner. (I apologize for not having their number currently to give you.)

As for the wristlet, I have a million of them, but none of mine have the same turnlock as yours, which basically means nothing. I was hoping looking thru mine, that they might at least carry the creed, but no luck. Regardless of their authenticity, the wristlet is the best accessory ever so hold onto them! Soooo much easier to take it to the gym, or meeting friends for an after work cocktail.

My intention for replying was meant to be sent as a private commentary, but I just became a member of purse forum last week and I am NOT good with technology. If you return a private msg to myself, I can help with literally EVERY Coach question you ever have, and can explain further why I have so much knowledge about their products. Either way, good luck with your bags!

Prava,
Heather K!


----------



## Hyacinth

GatorGirl99 said:


> Hi Chelsea, welcome! I am a Coach girl so my Dooney knowledge is general, however, I can spot fake Coaches and their accessories pretty well still!
> 
> I can't see the details from your pix very well, but Coach will give you the exact name of any item if you provide a serial number to them. Send them an email at Comments@coach.com, and you will get a response from them within an hour usually, you can also send them thru USPS if your questions are many, or you just need to learn more about them, and finally you may call their CSR reps if you want your answers sooner. (I apologize for not having their number currently to give you.)
> 
> As for the wristlet, I have a million of them, but none of mine have the same turnlock as yours, which basically means nothing. I was hoping looking thru mine, that they might at least carry the creed, but no luck. Regardless of their authenticity, the wristlet is the best accessory ever so hold onto them! Soooo much easier to take it to the gym, or meeting friends for an after work cocktail.
> 
> My intention for replying was meant to be sent as a private commentary, but I just became a member of purse forum last week and I am NOT good with technology. If you return a private msg to myself, I can help with literally EVERY Coach question you ever have, and can explain further why I have so much knowledge about their products. Either way, good luck with your bags!
> 
> Prava,
> Heather K!



Coach doesn't have complete records of every bag they've ever made. Even their internet files only go back to about 1999, and most bags made before then aren't even in their files. Of course, bags made before 1994 when they started using the style number as part of the serial number won't be in their files AT ALL. So there are plenty of situations where contacting Coach is just a waste of time. Even their company archivist doesn't have every number on file - we've found at least one style that he wasn't aware of at all.

Another problem is that bags made in the last 2 years no longer have serial numbers stamped on the creeds. The style number is now buried inside one of the inner pockets on a tiny piece of fabric that a lot of Coach owners don't even know is there, so suggesting they waste their time trying to find a (nonexistant) serial number is just going to lead to frustration. "Identifying" a bag from a style number also cannot and will never prove that a "Coach" is genuine, whereas a qualified pair of human eyes CAN do exactly that. There are a ton of fake Coaches with "correct" style numbers, and we would really be doing a disservice to our members if we just rattled off the name of a bag based just on the style number without examining the photos carefully to be SURE that it's exactly what it's claiming to be.

So MY suggestion is to ask here FIRST. If it's a new style and we don't know the name, then contacting Coach is a good alternative. Otherwise, ask here.

BTW, are you aware that the post you're replying to, even though it's the leading post in this very long thread, is 7 years old? Always check the dates of the post you're replying to, digging up what are referred to as "zombie threads" is often a waste of time, since the person you're replying to may no longer be posting here, or since the question they originally asked may have been answered years ago. Chelssea is still here, but she might not need those particular bags identified after 7 years. And always check to see if someone has already answered the Original Poster's question before replying

Another heads-up. Even though you're confident about your Coach knowledge, we have a special thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentications, and forum rules require that only recognised authenticators handle those questions. Authentications need to be posted publicly, private authentications by Conversation, Personal Message or email are not allowed.

We appreciate it when people try to help authenticate but the kind of experience and sources of information that are required to do it effectively have to be restricted to posters who have shown their ability to do it accurately. Read the first post in that thread if you have any questions about authenticity or need to have a specific item or online sale listing, or an item already in your collection, authenticated. And take my advice - DON'T trust just your own experience. There are details involved in that process that you probably aren't aware of and have no access to. Authenticating your own items, whether bags, keychains, scarves, shoes, wallets, _anything_, can be a minefield, and unfortunately we have a few members here who have found that out the hard way.

Welcome to tPF!

ETA - Since I'll probably nag you about it eventually like I do everyone else, I strongly suggest that you boogey on over to Ebay and read the six Salearea Coach Guides. They've been researched, written and posted by two tPF members and even though some of the information could use some updating, they're still in my 'umble opinion, the best set of guides of their kind on the internet. No, I'm NOT modest. But excess modesty is a fault and I have no faults.   So please take some time to read and Bookmark them.
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"
or
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true

You may also want to Bookmark Daria48's Fake Coach Serial Numbers List, parts 1 and 2 and her Bean Bag update while you're there. (Sorry about the multiple links but Ebay keeps changing things there and a link that works today may be dead tomorrow)
ttp://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="daria48"
or
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="daria48"&rmvSB=true
or
http://www.ebay.com/usr/daria48?rt=nc
or
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="daria48"&rmvSB=true


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I have some questions about Style # 10329 :
1) What is the official name of the bag?  I've seen it described as the Ali and as the Flap bag
2) Is 10329 really vachetta leather or glove tanned?  
3) The hardware on this bag had verdigris on it, which a lot of my other coach bags don't.  Any idea why this hardware tends to verdigris more than average?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some questions about Style # 10329 :
> 1) What is the official name of the bag?  I've seen it described as the Ali and as the Flap bag
> 2) Is 10329 really vachetta leather or glove tanned?
> 3) The hardware on this bag had verdigris on it, which a lot of my other coach bags don't.  Any idea why this hardware tends to verdigris more than average?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The official name in the 65th anniversary catalog was Ali shoulder flap. The catalog doesn't state whether it is vachetta or glove-tanned leather. I can't tell for sure but my 2006 Legacy bag's leather feels different from my glove-tanned leather bags, so I think it could be vachetta. I've seen light colored Legacy bags that have leather that has darkened at the edges like vachetta, but I can't be sure that all colors are vachetta.  Some Legacy bags have horrible verdigris and others don't. This is a big problem with the 2006 Legacy collection. I have no idea why. I have vintage bags that have solid brass hardware, rather than just plated like these, and it doesn't have the problems these do. I suspect there was supposed to be some kind of coating to keep the brass from tarnishing like on most Coach bags, and whatever they used didn't hold up as well as it should have.


----------



## Bucketbagger

whateve said:


> The official name in the 65th anniversary catalog was Ali shoulder flap. The catalog doesn't state whether it is vachetta or glove-tanned leather. I can't tell for sure but my 2006 Legacy bag's leather feels different from my glove-tanned leather bags, so I think it could be vachetta. I've seen light colored Legacy bags that have leather that has darkened at the edges like vachetta, but I can't be sure that all colors are vachetta.  Some Legacy bags have horrible verdigris and others don't. This is a big problem with the 2006 Legacy collection. I have no idea why. I have vintage bags that have solid brass hardware, rather than just plated like these, and it doesn't have the problems these do. I suspect there was supposed to be some kind of coating to keep the brass from tarnishing like on most Coach bags, and whatever they used didn't hold up as well as it should have.


I have that bag and had the same problem with verdigris. I think I read in one of the forums the problem issues from the antiquing of the brass plate on these bags. Even with the problem, i love my Ali, for her hefty feel and nice details. I also believe she is vachetta.


----------



## alansgail

Could anyone ID this bag for me please, not familiar with it. Thank you so much   !


----------



## BeenBurned

I wasn't sure whether to post this here, on the chat thread or the authentication thread.

I've never seen these and wonder whether the jewelry is made by Coach as shown or if someone used Coach scarves to make her own jewelry. (Is this another case of a seller butchering other Coach items to make her own unique but not "Coach" item?)

What's interesting is that the listing for the necklace shows a tag but sadly, we can't see whether the tag is for that item or if she (or someone) attached a tag from a different item to this one.

The necklace listing describes the charms as made with fabric or a Coach stone, something I've not seen before. It looks like some bought beads and jewelry hardware, covered the beads and inserted them into the holder.

Opinions?

Seller  littleshopthatcould

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...639481?hash=item2ef444b679:g:hl4AAOSwMgdX1Y5A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...623562?hash=item2ef444784a:g:P5sAAOSw-kdX1YqK

I'd love to see what the tag in this picture says on the inside!


----------



## GatorGirl99

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here, on the chat thread or the authentication thread.
> 
> I've never seen these and wonder whether the jewelry is made by Coach as shown or if someone used Coach scarves to make her own jewelry. (Is this another case of a seller butchering other Coach items to make her own unique but not "Coach" item?)
> 
> What's interesting is that the listing for the necklace shows a tag but sadly, we can't see whether the tag is for that item or if she (or someone) attached a tag from a different item to this one.
> 
> The necklace listing describes the charms as made with fabric or a Coach stone, something I've not seen before. It looks like some bought beads and jewelry hardware, covered the beads and inserted them into the holder.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Seller  littleshopthatcould
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...639481?hash=item2ef444b679:g:hl4AAOSwMgdX1Y5A
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...623562?hash=item2ef444784a:g:P5sAAOSw-kdX1YqK
> 
> I'd love to see what the tag in this picture says on the inside!


----------



## GatorGirl99

Wow, lol. Just when you think you've seen it all, in comes.....this......necklace. It looks off to me for a few reasons. The first being that the majority of material covering the beads looks like grossgrain ribbon, which is usually cotton and decorative, and I've only seen on small bolts. When the ends of the ribbon are cut, both fray badly and quickly, and are not suitable for larger projects.

My other concerns would be the asymmetry, and that I can't see from the picture how the body of the piece attaches to the satin ribbon portion very well. I understand artists who design asymmetrical pieces out of personal preference, or to try a new skill, etc., but in the necklace it just looks somewhat random or misplaced without really making sense to me. It would be nice to see how it attaches to the ribbon. In my experience making jewelry for myself, working with satin, especially a longer length or a skinnier width, is always the hardest and most frustrating detail for me to put in my work, but so lovely when the item is completed too!

If able, are you allowed to let us know of your findings in the future? I'm sorry if I've done anything wrong, or broken any rules. I am WAY newbie and trying to navigate thru everything here has been very confusing so far. Thanks and much luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

GatorGirl99 said:


> Wow, lol. Just when you think you've seen it all, in comes.....this......necklace. It looks off to me for a few reasons. The first being that the majority of material covering the beads looks like grossgrain ribbon, which is usually cotton and decorative, and I've only seen on small bolts. When the ends of the ribbon are cut, both fray badly and quickly, and are not suitable for larger projects.
> 
> My other concerns would be the asymmetry, and that I can't see from the picture how the body of the piece attaches to the satin ribbon portion very well. I understand artists who design asymmetrical pieces out of personal preference, or to try a new skill, etc., but in the necklace it just looks somewhat random or misplaced without really making sense to me. It would be nice to see how it attaches to the ribbon. In my experience making jewelry for myself, working with satin, especially a longer length or a skinnier width, is always the hardest and most frustrating detail for me to put in my work, but so lovely when the item is completed too!
> 
> If able, are you allowed to let us know of your findings in the future? I'm sorry if I've done anything wrong, or broken any rules. I am WAY newbie and trying to navigate thru everything here has been very confusing so far. Thanks and much luck!


If you're seeing a grosgrain texture rather than silk, then littleshopthatcould's items would be fake. Coach doesn't make its fabrics available as yard goods or in ribbon rolls. However the fakers do make and sell the junque!

I thought I was seeing silk and that it might possible that littleshopthatcould made her jewelry using genuine scarves. (And if that's the case, it's not "Coach jewelry" since it's not made and sold by Coach.

ETA: Another interesting thing I just noticed is that although one of the listings shows the tag, the seller states that "The tag will be removed prior to shipping." 

I wonder why she'd do that unless there's something to hide.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> If you're seeing a grosgrain texture rather than silk, then littleshopthatcould's items would be fake. Coach doesn't make its fabrics available as yard goods or in ribbon rolls. However the fakers do make and sell the junque!
> 
> I thought I was seeing silk and that it might possible that littleshopthatcould made her jewelry using genuine scarves. (And if that's the case, it's not "Coach jewelry" since it's not made and sold by Coach.
> 
> ETA: Another interesting thing I just noticed is that although one of the listings shows the tag, the seller states that "The tag will be removed prior to shipping."
> 
> I wonder why she'd do that unless there's something to hide.



Clearly, the tag is just a prop.

Her story is that the necklace "may have been a sample" and was given to her a couple of years ago by a friend who "works for the company." (Uh, which company?)

It's an interesting legal question. Can someone take an authentic Coach scarf, cut it up, and use it to make something else? I think it's called "repurposing" or "upcycling."  What about artistic license? Didn't Andy Warhol appropriate the Campbell Soup can for his famous paintings?

"Andy Warhol was notorious for his paintings of Campbell’s Soup cans, and was sued by Campbell Soup Company for copyright infringement. But Warhol and his works became so popular that the corporation later decided his paintings were actually good, free, advertising, so they let him continue his use." http://artbistro.monster.com/benefits/articles/11435-copyright-trademark-protection-must-knows

Anyway, it seems to me she can't really _prove_ the necklace is an authentic Coach product, made and sold by Coach. Can she still sell it as "designer inspired" merchandise? What about claiming it's a "sample"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Clearly, the tag is just a prop.
> 
> Her story is that the necklace "may have been a sample" and was given to her a couple of years ago by a friend who "works for the company." (Uh, which company?)
> 
> *It's an interesting legal question. Can someone take an authentic Coach scarf, cut it up, and use it to make something else? I think it's called "repurposing" or "upcycling."  What about artistic license? Didn't Andy Warhol appropriate the Campbell Soup can for his famous paintings?*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Anyway, it seems to me she can't really _prove_ the necklace is an authentic Coach product, made and sold by Coach. Can she still sell it as "designer inspired" merchandise? What about claiming it's a "sample"?


Personally, I question authenticity, particularly if @GatorGirl99  is correct about seeing grosgrain texture. (BTW, the seller got a negative feedback after selling a 99999 bag, another item that we've said many times that it can't be authenticated.) But without proof, it's not reportable, at least not yet. 

As for the part I've highlighted, I believe repurposing is perfectly legal as long as the materials come from authentic items and as long as the item is APPROPRIATELY described as "made with Coach (whatever)." Selling as "Coach necklaces" as *littleshopthatcould* is NOT correct and would be a valid SNAD claim should a buyer file.

Another issue I have with *littleshopthatcould* is she isn't confirming authenticity of her items prior to listing as required by law. (Clearly, the 99999 bag wasn't authenticated because it can't be! And her comment about this jewelry sounds like a stretch. "May have been a sample" isn't good enough for the law. She needs to KNOW.)

Whenever I've offered advice either on TPF, on the ebay boards and on other forums on which I've participated, I suggest that for the seller's reputation, credibility and for their accounts (to not risk suspension), if they didn't personally buy from an authorized and licensed retailer, they should verify authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Clearly, the tag is just a prop.


Misleading at best, dishonest at worst.


----------



## dgphoto

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here, on the chat thread or the authentication thread.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Seller  littleshopthatcould
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Coach-P...623562?hash=item2ef444784a:g:P5sAAOSw-kdX1YqK
> 
> I'd love to see what the tag in this picture says on the inside!



Even if it was legit, it would be highly uncomfortable to wear. Look at the back!!


Looks like an amateur job, IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Even if it was legit, it would be highly uncomfortable to wear. Look at the back!!
> View attachment 3465083
> 
> Looks like an amateur job, IMO.


I don't disagree! Coach wouldn't have made that and there's a reason why she's not showing the tag and claims to no longer have the tag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Clearly, the tag is just a prop.
> 
> Her story is that the necklace "may have been a sample" and was given to her a couple of years ago by a friend who "works for the company." (Uh, which company?)
> 
> It's an interesting legal question. Can someone take an authentic Coach scarf, cut it up, and use it to make something else? I think it's called "repurposing" or "upcycling."  What about artistic license? Didn't Andy Warhol appropriate the Campbell Soup can for his famous paintings?
> 
> "Andy Warhol was notorious for his paintings of Campbell’s Soup cans, and was sued by Campbell Soup Company for copyright infringement. But Warhol and his works became so popular that the corporation later decided his paintings were actually good, free, advertising, so they let him continue his use." http://artbistro.monster.com/benefits/articles/11435-copyright-trademark-protection-must-knows
> 
> Anyway, it seems to me she can't really _prove_ the necklace is an authentic Coach product, made and sold by Coach. Can she still sell it as "designer inspired" merchandise? What about claiming it's a "sample"?



I agree, the construction details really look cheap, and the fabrics don't look like the kind of material Coach uses for their bags and accessories.

As for Campbell's Soup, they should have just accepted the free publicity gracefully. And it's not as if they have the exclusive right to that name. I read that Torquhil Campbell, 13th Duke of Argyll and worldwide head of Clan Campbell, even has one (or maybe a copy of one) of Warhol's Campbell's Soup can paintings in Inverary Castle.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/7aadf626-35df-11e5-bdbb-35e55cbae175.html#axzz4K5j2QuXI
Considering how far back the line stretches, I'd say the name goes back a wee bit farther than some soup company. 

(Any MacDonalds here are free to disagree, of course, and who could blame them?. But that's a discussion for another place and time. And in the famous words of "Mad Men's" Pete Campbell "The King Ordered it!")

The link probably won't play, so just Google "youtube pete campbell "the king ordered it"


----------



## BeenBurned

Never mind. (know the answer.)


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Reportable, right?



Probably, but it would be hard proving it in a court of law. No one who really knew Coach would probably be fooled by it, but the tag being removed before shipping is definitely a sign of an attempt to deceive. The seller already has a Negative for selling a fake Coach with a 99999 style number. I suppose her "friend who worked for Coach" gave her that too.


----------



## dgphoto

Any guesses which bag this is?


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Any guesses which bag this is?
> View attachment 3466044


Minetta


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Minetta



Whateve, I love you. [emoji23] I've been searching for the name for two hours now! Thank you!!!


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know what this bag is called? I like the style but would like to find one in better condition. Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...404301?hash=item5b2b0ea64d:g:EqsAAOSwvzRXz2ox


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this? No I'm not buying from them. I will look for it on eBay once I know what's it called. 
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57d1f3196d64bc9ab3000c84


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? No I'm not buying from them. I will look for it on eBay once I know what's it called.
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57d1f3196d64bc9ab3000c84



That one's going to be really hard to find even using Ebay Search. It was style number 4050 from the Lightweight line and made around 1988. The problem is that since it's pre-1994, the style number isn't in the serial number, and unfortunately, Coach's official name was "Shoulder Bag". I don't even want to IMAGINE how many results would come up in Ebay Search for "shoulder bag".

But I tried, just for the heck of it.
Searching "Coach leather 4050" - nothing
"Coach leather shoulder bag" - 21, 491 results. If you restrict it just to handbags it goes down to 21,038.

You may want to consider the one on PM if you really love it.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? No I'm not buying from them. I will look for it on eBay once I know what's it called.
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57d1f3196d64bc9ab3000c84





Hyacinth said:


> That one's going to be really hard to find even using Ebay Search. It was style number 4050 from the Lightweight line and made around 1988. The problem is that since it's pre-1994, the style number isn't in the serial number, and unfortunately, Coach's official name was "Shoulder Bag". I don't even want to IMAGINE how many results would come up in Ebay Search for "shoulder bag".
> 
> But I tried, just for the heck of it.
> Searching "Coach leather 4050" - nothing
> "Coach leather shoulder bag" - 21, 491 results. If you restrict it just to handbags it goes down to 21,038.
> 
> You may want to consider the one on PM if you really love it.
> 
> View attachment 3469143


You might try searching for "Coach drawstring." There are only 500 results for that and since many sellers use keywords describing some of the details, they're apt to describe the drawstring.

FYI Case in point: I searched "Coach drawstring" and this listing came up. The tag shows that Coach called it "backpack" yet a backpack search would bring up too many listings.
*Coach Black Leather Drawstring Backpack 0529 NEW NWT!*


*ETA: Is this it? *
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...594388?hash=item3d24835f14:g:wjcAAOSwymxVQjKN*


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called? I like the style but would like to find one in better condition. Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...404301?hash=item5b2b0ea64d:g:EqsAAOSwvzRXz2ox



The only one that looks like it is the Mercer Bag from the 1992-93 Lightweight line, but the seller's measurements are different from the ones in the Coach catalog at least in the length. The seller describes it as 11x8x4 but Coach lists it as 8 1/4 x 7 1/2 x 4. You should probably clarify that before you bid, I think Coach's Length measurement is across the base. The seller might be measuring the widest part at the strap attachments.


----------



## BeenBurned

Never mind....not the same. The strap attaches differently.


----------



## alansgail

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? No I'm not buying from them. I will look for it on eBay once I know what's it called.
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57d1f3196d64bc9ab3000c84


I'm not sure if this is your bag or just one that's similar.........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...565123?hash=item2114a95f83:g:9HcAAOSwZVlXoAGF


----------



## houseof999

Thank you everyone! I'll keep an eye out and see if I come across it. I actually had one on watch list last month. I just didn't want to get into the bidding war. I don't want to pay more than $50 and I think it went for more than that.


----------



## houseof999

alansgail said:


> I'm not sure if this is your bag or just one that's similar.........
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...565123?hash=item2114a95f83:g:9HcAAOSwZVlXoAGF


It's quite similar! Cute too! I'll put on my watch list. Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> That one's going to be really hard to find even using Ebay Search. It was style number 4050 from the Lightweight line and made around 1988. The problem is that since it's pre-1994, the style number isn't in the serial number, and unfortunately, Coach's official name was "Shoulder Bag". I don't even want to IMAGINE how many results would come up in Ebay Search for "shoulder bag".
> 
> But I tried, just for the heck of it.
> Searching "Coach leather 4050" - nothing
> "Coach leather shoulder bag" - 21, 491 results. If you restrict it just to handbags it goes down to 21,038.
> 
> You may want to consider the one on PM if you really love it.
> 
> View attachment 3469143


Oh I love how you jumped right into searching for one knowing it will be challenge! Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Thank you everyone! I'll keep an eye out and see if I come across it. I actually had one on watch list last month. I just didn't want to get into the bidding war. I don't want to pay more than $50 and I think it went for more than that.


One more possibility.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...233660?hash=item25c1900efc:g:E48AAOSwCfdXo3PS


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> One more possibility.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...233660?hash=item25c1900efc:g:E48AAOSwCfdXo3PS


That's the one! Way cheaper than PM also! Thank you! I put in an offer.


----------



## houseof999

Ah y'all are awesome! Love you all and I'm so so grateful for all the help! Consider yourself virtually hugged! [emoji4]


----------



## houseof999

@Hyacinth do you have page 28 mentioned on the catalog page? I want to know what all the best 11 colors were.  I don't want black, brown, or beige.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> The only one that looks like it is the Mercer Bag from the 1992-93 Lightweight line, but the seller's measurements are different from the ones in the Coach catalog at least in the length. The seller describes it as 11x8x4 but Coach lists it as 8 1/4 x 7 1/2 x 4. You should probably clarify that before you bid, I think Coach's Length measurement is across the base. The seller might be measuring the widest part at the strap attachments.
> 
> View attachment 3469167


Thank you Hyacinth! That looks like the one.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> @Hyacinth do you have page 28 mentioned on the catalog page? I want to know what all the best 11 colors were.  I don't want black, brown, or beige.



No problem - we'll just call up the Used Purse Factory and get what you need. 

(Sorry - old car salesman's joke!) Anyway, here's 1987, unfortunately most of their colors WERE browns and tans:


----------



## houseof999

Thank you @Hyacinth! I've got one more. What bag is this one? Both sides look like this.


----------



## houseof999

Also what is the style number for the bag above and this one here? 



ETA: both have the seven digit code


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Thank you @Hyacinth! I've got one more. What bag is this one? Both sides look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469406



We still need creed photos to figure out when they were made. I don't recognise either one, maybe someone else will.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> We still need creed photos to figure out when they were made. I don't recognise either one, maybe someone else will.


This is the Dowel Satchel's Creed: 



The kiss lock pocket bag's creed is 474-1511 (listing says Dinky)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381776847442


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Also what is the style number for the bag above and this one here?
> View attachment 3469462
> 
> 
> ETA: both have the seven digit code





houseof999 said:


> This is the Dowel Satchel's Creed:
> View attachment 3470303
> 
> 
> The kiss lock pocket bag's creed is 474-1511 (listing says Dinky)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381776847442



The kisslock bag has been ID'd on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:
Vintage Coach Photos & Chat


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> The kisslock bag has been ID'd on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat


Thank you! I should've caught up before posting.


----------



## itscindylou

What is the official name of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> What is the official name of this bag? Thank you!



If it measures about 9x10 it's a Courier pouch style 8920 probably from the middle 1970s to mid 1980s


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> If it measures about 9x10 it's a Courier pouch style 8920 probably from the middle 1970s to mid 1980s


Thank you!


----------



## makn808

Can someone please tell me what style and year this bag is? I love it!


----------



## Molly0

I have a question for you experts. I recently came across this great little tote,
 (No. H1060-F15045)  which I love, (so comfy and easy to carry for work).  However, I could swear that it is lambskin. I'm usually pretty good with leathers and everything about this says "lambskin". Yet, the creed says the usually "full grain cowhide leather". Could this be a mistake?  Is it possible?  Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3473287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you experts. I recently came across this great little tote,
> (No. H1060-F15045)  which I love, (so comfy and easy to carry for work).  However, I could swear that it is lambskin. I'm usually pretty good with leathers and everything about this says "lambskin". Yet, the creed says the usually "full grain cowhide leather". Could this be a mistake?  Is it possible?  Thanks for any opinions!


The creed. . .


----------



## Emigail

I have another vintage Coach leather bag I'd appreciate help in identifying.

It's cream, about 9" wide, 8" tall and 3" deep.  Adjustable strap long enough to be cross-body
Slip pocket under flap and zipper pocket on back inside wall.  Magnetic snap closure.

Number on creed is 0415-007 but I think this one is old enough that the number does not indicate a style.  Here are some photos.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

Emigail said:


> I have another vintage Coach leather bag I'd appreciate help in identifying.
> 
> It's cream, about 9" wide, 8" tall and 3" deep.  Adjustable strap long enough to be cross-body
> Slip pocket under flap and zipper pocket on back inside wall.  Magnetic snap closure.
> 
> Number on creed is 0415-007 but I think this one is old enough that the number does not indicate a style.  Here are some photos.  Thanks for your help.



It was called a Tailored Pouch style number 4110, and was from the Lightweight line and made around 1989 to 1991..


----------



## Emigail

Thank you so much.


----------



## Catbird9

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3473287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you experts. I recently came across this great little tote,
> (No. H1060-F15045)  which I love, (so comfy and easy to carry for work).  However, I could swear that it is lambskin. I'm usually pretty good with leathers and everything about this says "lambskin". Yet, the creed says the usually "full grain cowhide leather". Could this be a mistake?  Is it possible?  Thanks for any opinions!



I'm not an expert in leathers, but could it be calfskin?


fin2012 said:


> Ladies;
> I had a few minutes this afternoon to stop by TPF, for I had to share this with y'all who were looking for this style Coach that I just came across (there are 2 of them!)  , the below are not my auctions/listings, so here y'all go:
> 
> COACH Vintage SONOMA 4921 Satchel Made in ITALY
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Satchel-/162207257930?hash=item25c44e554a:g:uvoAAOSw4shX3gdC
> 
> AND
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Satchel-/162207267714?hash=item25c44e7b82:g:Qi4AAOSw8gVX3gqw



You have correctly ID'd them. I've had them on my watch list. If the seller had put the style number or even the word "Sonoma" in her titles, she would probably have had a lot more views. I'm interested to see how much they sell for.


----------



## Molly0

Catbird9 said:


> I'm not an expert in leathers, but could it be calfskin?
> .



You're probably right. I can't see Coach making an error like calling lambskin "cowhide".   It was a thrift find so maybe it is just really well broken in causing the leather to be extremely soft.  In any case, I do love it!


----------



## itscindylou

Is there any way to id this bag with the serial number missing? It measures 11" x 7".


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> Is there any way to id this bag with the serial number missing? It measures 11" x 7".



If there's no place to attach a long strap, it's a Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560, probably from the mid to late 1970s.

In bags made before 1994, the serial number itself doesn't help much with identification. Instead we look at the wording and formatting of the creed, the Made In ... line, and then the serial number format.


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> If there's no place to attach a long strap, it's a Slim Clutch Standard, style 9560, probably from the mid to late 1970s.
> 
> In bags made before 1994, the serial number itself doesn't help much with identification. Instead we look at the wording and formatting of the creed, the Made In ... line, and then the serial number format.


Yes, no place for long strap. Thank you for the info. This is a bag my brother brought me to rehab. I wanted to be able to give tell him what it was.


----------



## houseofcoach999

What is the name of this bag please? The style number is *21192
*


----------



## BeenBurned

houseofcoach999 said:


> What is the name of this bag please? The style number is *21192
> *


Archival top zip satchel


----------



## houseofcoach999

BeenBurned said:


> Archival top zip satchel


I was looking for name.. Thought maybe it was missing a name like "tanner" etc. I can't find this exact bag for sale anywhere but posh!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Can someone please ID this duffle bag? I just bought it at GW where I work. I would love to know more information!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Can someone please ID this duffle bag? I just bought it at GW where I work. I would love to know more information!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474889
> 
> View attachment 3474890


It's the larger piece of a 2-piece set called Getaway Signature Nylon Packable Weekender Bag, style 77321. The other piece was for toiletries but when not in use, the larger piece folded and stored inside the smaller pouch.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> It's the larger piece of a 2-piece set called Getaway Signature Nylon Packable Weekender Bag, style 77321. The other piece was for toiletries but when not in use, the larger piece folded and stored inside the smaller pouch.



OH! I have the smaller one, I didn't realize the big one could be stored in the little one. That's nice to know. Do you know the price at all?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you @Hyacinth! I've got one more. What bag is this one? Both sides look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469406


I don't have a style number but it was called the Hanover bag. Coach did a remake of it for the 2012 Legacy collection, style #22405.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> OH! I have the smaller one, I didn't realize the big one could be stored in the little one. That's nice to know. Do you know the price at all?


I don't know the original suggested price but it was/is a MFF item so it woudln't have sold for whatever the price was. (I have a tag but the price has been cut off.)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the original suggested price but it was/is a MFF item so it woudln't have sold for whatever the price was. (I have a tag but the price has been cut off.)



Oh ok. That's good to know.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> I don't have a style number but it was called the Hanover bag. Coach did a remake of it for the 2012 Legacy collection, style #22405.


Yay! Thank you!  22405 Looks totally different with the front pocket!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't have a style number but it was called the Hanover bag. Coach did a remake of it for the 2012 Legacy collection, style #22405.



It's not in any of my files or catalogs and the few photos I have saved all have the pre-1994 serials. It seems like it should have been made between 1991 and late 1993 or very early '94 but the number is still a mystery.


----------



## Catbird9

Could I please get an ID on this bag? Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...019393?hash=item2a71272d81:g:6AoAAOSwT6pVkkOc


----------



## houseofcoach999

what is the name of this bag? Style #5157


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222242913749 
Can you help with name and style number, please. Approximate date,too, if anyone knows. 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222242913749
> Can you help with name and style number, please. Approximate date,too, if anyone knows.
> Thank you!


Wait for others to confirm. The hangtag attached to the bag is definitely fake but the bag is okay.

It looks like a Janice Legacy 9950 but it's not from the 70s as stated by the seller.


----------



## Catbird9

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222242913749
> Can you help with name and style number, please. Approximate date,too, if anyone knows.
> Thank you!



As shown in the Fall 1989 catalog, it appears to be a Classic Hobo #9855:


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> Could I please get an ID on this bag? Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...019393?hash=item2a71272d81:g:6AoAAOSwT6pVkkOc



Replying to my own post: Classic Hobo #9855. Bean Bag creed too, if anyone is interested!


----------



## houseofcoach999

What bag is this? Haven't come across this anywhere. IS this a rare bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16221611311...7&_trkparms=gh1g=I162216113115.N34.S1.R1.TR16


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> What bag is this? Haven't come across this anywhere. IS this a rare bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162216113115?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5997&_trkparms=gh1g=I162216113115.N34.S1.R1.TR16


It's a drawstring tote #4030 from the Lightweights collection from the late 80s. I don't know how rare it is. I haven't seen very many.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> what is the name of this bag? Style #5157


It isn't style #5157. Since it was made before 1994, it has a unique serial number and the last 4 digits are not the style number. It looks like a Fulton bag #9898 from the Carriage classics collection. Normally we need measurements to ID bags without a style number in the creed.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It isn't style #5157. Since it was made before 1994, it has a unique serial number and the last 4 digits are not the style number. It looks like a Fulton bag #9898 from the Carriage classics collection. Normally we need measurements to ID bags without a style number in the creed.


Thank you!


----------



## itscindylou

I'm rehabbing a bag for a good friend of mine. It belonged to her late mother and I'd like to give her some information about it if possible. Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## Couturexec




----------



## Couturexec

1991ish Lightweights Carryall Tote. I LOVE MINE. I'd love to see that one when you are done rehabbing.


----------



## Finch

Anyone know anything about this? Is it vintage or no? It looks like mid-2000s but the interior zipper, with the circle, is throwing me off.


----------



## Catbird9

Finch said:


> Anyone know anything about this? Is it vintage or no? It looks like mid-2000s but the interior zipper, with the circle, is throwing me off.



It's from the Lightweights line made in 1998, so it's not quite vintage yet. It's style #4243 -- sorry, I don't have the name, but someone else might.


----------



## Finch

Catbird9 said:


> It's from the Lightweights line made in 1998, so it's not quite vintage yet. It's style #4243 -- sorry, I don't have the name, but someone else might.


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know the style name of this Sheridan bag? Thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...076806?hash=item4d4bcb0006:g:ELEAAOSwCGVX6xE8


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> Anyone know anything about this? Is it vintage or no? It looks like mid-2000s but the interior zipper, with the circle, is throwing me off.





Catbird9 said:


> It's from the Lightweights line made in 1998, so it's not quite vintage yet. It's style #4243 -- sorry, I don't have the name, but someone else might.


It's not from the Lightweights line, since those all have unique serial numbers. This was called the Westport zip satchel.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this Sheridan bag? Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...076806?hash=item4d4bcb0006:g:ELEAAOSwCGVX6xE8


4232 Sheridan Sheffield bucket.


----------



## Finch

whateve said:


> It's not from the Lightweights line, since those all have unique serial numbers. This was called the Westport zip satchel.


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's not from the Lightweights line, since those all have unique serial numbers. This was called the Westport zip satchel.


Thanks for the info whateve, I'm still learning!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> 4232 Sheridan Sheffield bucket.



Thank you!


----------



## houseofcoach999

What's the name of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATH...M-/262616414313?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## houseofcoach999

Another drawstring bag, was this also officially called "shoulder bag"? I don't think this is the one I bought. This bag has squared corners and looks much smaller. @Hyacinth 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222263024905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Another drawstring bag, was this also officially called "shoulder bag"? I don't think this is the one I bought. This bag has squared corners and looks much smaller. @Hyacinth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222263024905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Lightweights shoulder bag 4050. It just looks squarer because it isn't stuffed. Seller doesn't give measurements but there was only one style exactly like this.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> Lightweights shoulder bag 4050. It just looks squarer because it isn't stuffed. Seller doesn't give measurements but there was only one style exactly like this.


Thank you @whateve!


----------



## Peach08

Anyone know which collection or year this slg is from??


----------



## houseofcoach999

What's the name of this bag and style#?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...e0bcaa5&pid=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=131950912446


----------



## coach943

houseofcoach999 said:


> What's the name of this bag and style#?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-Taupe-Leather-Saddlery-Shoulder-Bag-NYC-Refurbished-GVC/282197410087?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=fbb63da3898343cc8dc008511e0bcaa5&pid=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=131950912446


I have one of those.  It is called a Saddlery Bag.  Style number is 9535, I believe.


----------



## houseofcoach999

coach943 said:


> I have one of those.  It is called a Saddlery Bag.  Style number is 9535, I believe.


Thank you! Haven't seen these come by very often. The flap reminds me of the musette flaps. No wonder you have one!


----------



## Catbird9

coach943 said:


> I have one of those.  It is called a Saddlery Bag.  Style number is 9535, I believe.





houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! Haven't seen these come by very often. The flap reminds me of the musette flaps. No wonder you have one!



I have one too that I rehabbed, and I love it. They are pretty rare, and are sometimes listed without the correct name, sellers often unaware of the rarity. Keep an eye out and you might find a bargain.


----------



## coach943

Catbird9 said:


> I have one too that I rehabbed, and I love it. They are pretty rare, and are sometimes listed without the correct name, sellers often unaware of the rarity. Keep an eye out and you might find a bargain.



I rehabbed mine as well.  It was a disaster when I got it.  It still has ink stains on it that I couldn't completely remove or cover, but I love it anyway.  It is a great bag.


----------



## itscindylou

Can I get an ID for this bag? Even with the style no. I can't seem to find a name for it. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> Can I get an ID for this bag? Even with the style no. I can't seem to find a name for it. Thanks!



Equestrian Small Flap


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> Equestrian Small Flap


Thanks @Hyacinth! Of all the incorrect names I came across, that wasn't one of them lol!


----------



## houseofcoach999

houseofcoach999 said:


> What's the name of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATH...M-/262616414313?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


No luck?


----------



## Finch

Is this legit? The creed is REALLY hard to read, but did creeds ever have "handcrafted in the United States" in the creed as opposed to under the creed? It actually looks like the hardware is different colors (lock is silver, zipper appears to be gold, clarifiying with seller) too.


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> Is this legit? The creed is REALLY hard to read, but did creeds ever have "handcrafted in the United States" in the creed as opposed to under the creed? It actually looks like the hardware is different colors (lock is silver, zipper appears to be gold, clarifiying with seller) too.


Companion flap made in 1999. Creeds changed around 1995 to having that wording in the body of the creed. If the bag is burgundy rather than red, Coach made burgundy with nickel hardware around that time.


----------



## kells1983

Hi All! I wasn't sure where to post this -- not sure if it's a true "ID this item" thread since I already know the name-- but hoping I'm asking in the right place.
I am on a hunt for a style number that matches a vintage bag so I can search the sites to find my mom a spare. I may be able to find the number next time I'm at her house (she still keeps some of these bags in their old brown cardboard boxes), but I want to get a head-start on my search now, so I want to ask you all for the style number at least.

Do any of the vintage experts know the style number for what was known as the "Pocket Bag" in the late 80s/early 90s? Not to be confused with the "pocket purse," but a pocket BAG... she has a lighter color and messed it up with color transfer, and always wanted another one so I want to keep an eye out for her!
Let me know if you have any ideas or can help - THANK YOU!!


----------



## whateve

kells1983 said:


> Hi All! I wasn't sure where to post this -- not sure if it's a true "ID this item" thread since I already know the name-- but hoping I'm asking in the right place.
> I am on a hunt for a style number that matches a vintage bag so I can search the sites to find my mom a spare. I may be able to find the number next time I'm at her house (she still keeps some of these bags in their old brown cardboard boxes), but I want to get a head-start on my search now, so I want to ask you all for the style number at least.
> 
> Do any of the vintage experts know the style number for what was known as the "Pocket Bag" in the late 80s/early 90s? Not to be confused with the "pocket purse," but a pocket BAG... she has a lighter color and messed it up with color transfer, and always wanted another one so I want to keep an eye out for her!
> Let me know if you have any ideas or can help - THANK YOU!!


The pocket bag was # 9875 but since it was made before Coach was putting style numbers in the creed, searching by number probably won't help you. Most sellers won't know the correct name. Some sellers might refer to it as a Rambler. You are probably going to have to look through a lot of listings to find one.


----------



## Catbird9

kells1983 said:


> Hi All! I wasn't sure where to post this -- not sure if it's a true "ID this item" thread since I already know the name-- but hoping I'm asking in the right place.
> I am on a hunt for a style number that matches a vintage bag so I can search the sites to find my mom a spare. I may be able to find the number next time I'm at her house (she still keeps some of these bags in their old brown cardboard boxes), but I want to get a head-start on my search now, so I want to ask you all for the style number at least.
> 
> Do any of the vintage experts know the style number for what was known as the "Pocket Bag" in the late 80s/early 90s? Not to be confused with the "pocket purse," but a pocket BAG... she has a lighter color and messed it up with color transfer, and always wanted another one so I want to keep an eye out for her!
> Let me know if you have any ideas or can help - THANK YOU!!


Is this the one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-POCKET-BAG-9875-Vintage-Rare-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-PRISTINE-/272344943482?hash=item3f69060b7a:g:0X8AAOSwyDxXhmS9&nma=true&si=JOs%2BeqkyWaUDJNLSW8GHCpVKVDY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ETA: Found this one, no creed pictured, damage to strap edge:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/479579...rch_query=coach pocket retro&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## kells1983

Catbird9 said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-POCKET-BAG-9875-Vintage-Rare-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-PRISTINE-/272344943482?hash=item3f69060b7a:g:0X8AAOSwyDxXhmS9&nma=true&si=JOs%2BeqkyWaUDJNLSW8GHCpVKVDY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ETA: Found this one, no creed pictured, damage to strap edge:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/479579497/vintage-handbag-retro-black-leather?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach pocket retro&ref=sr_gallery_1



That seems to be it - she mentioned liking the pocket on the back, and it was bigger than the "pocket purse." I'm pretty sure she's also looking for red, since that's the messed up one, but maybe she'll accept black since red is so finicky!
Thanks for the posts, I appreciate it!



whateve said:


> The pocket bag was # 9875 but since it was made before Coach was putting style numbers in the creed, searching by number probably won't help you. Most sellers won't know the correct name. Some sellers might refer to it as a Rambler. You are probably going to have to look through a lot of listings to find one.
> View attachment 3483193


Yeah, that seems to be the case with most of the bags - they always call the Station bag the Willis bag too 
Thanks so much for the number! It looks like I'll just have to search generally and then look at creed pics closely if I'm trying to ID the right one, haha.


----------



## houseofcoach999

What's the name of this bag? Style #19925


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> What's the name of this bag? Style #19925


Amanda is her name! Go here for the full story:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Coach-Amanda-Flap-Pony-Express-Cognac-Fawn-Tan-Leather-Brass-19925-/251500990344?hash=item3a8ea08f88&nma=true&si=JOs%2BeqkyWaUDJNLSW8GHCpVKVDY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> Amanda is her name! Go here for the full story:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Coach-Amanda-Flap-Pony-Express-Cognac-Fawn-Tan-Leather-Brass-19925-/251500990344?hash=item3a8ea08f88&nma=true&si=JOs%2BeqkyWaUDJNLSW8GHCpVKVDY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you! There is no other one like this on sale!


----------



## coach943

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! There is no other one like this on sale!



FYI - the Amanda is a really small bag.  I had a Pony Express, which is the vintage version.  It is bigger than the Amanda, but I sold it because it just was too small for me.


----------



## houseofcoach999

coach943 said:


> FYI - the Amanda is a really small bag.  I had a Pony Express, which is the vintage version.  It is bigger than the Amanda, but I sold it because it just was too small for me.


Good to know. I'd rather own the vintage but oh boy the only one available is way too expensive for me.


----------



## itscindylou

ETA: Wrong thread.


----------



## itscindylou

ETA: Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## dgphoto

Any ideas what the style number or name is of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## houseofcoach999

kells1983 said:


> That seems to be it - she mentioned liking the pocket on the back, and it was bigger than the "pocket purse." I'm pretty sure she's also looking for red, since that's the messed up one, but maybe she'll accept black since red is so finicky!
> Thanks for the posts, I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that seems to be the case with most of the bags - they always call the Station bag the Willis bag too
> Thanks so much for the number! It looks like I'll just have to search generally and then look at creed pics closely if I'm trying to ID the right one, haha.



Look what I found! A red one!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/469671...llery&ga_search_query=coach&ref=sr_gallery_48


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> Look what I found! A red one!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/469671...llery&ga_search_query=coach&ref=sr_gallery_48


Good find. Too bad someone riveted the hang tag to the back of the bag.


----------



## kells1983

houseofcoach999 said:


> Look what I found! A red one!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/469671...llery&ga_search_query=coach&ref=sr_gallery_48


Oooh, thanks for keeping an eye out! I'm sending the link to my mom so she can look - not sure how picky she will be about the hangtag thing 



Catbird9 said:


> Good find. Too bad someone riveted the hang tag to the back of the bag.


Right? I wonder why they would do that...


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> Good find. Too bad someone riveted the hang tag to the back of the bag.


Oh no! I didn't read it..I saw it but just thought it was just put on top (not attached) because the chain is lost.


----------



## Biermama

Hyacinth authenticated this but there is no serial # and all my google searches have lead to naught......it's for one of my newly minted teenagers, but I'd still like to know what it is. Anybody?


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Any ideas what the style number or name is of this bag? Thanks!
> View attachment 3484619



Found it, I think. 31323


----------



## houseofcoach999

Does this bag have a name? Style #4191
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...102647?hash=item2a704390f7:g:0akAAOSw8oFX0H8T

Also this one please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...icine-Bag-Rare-No-0176-129-USA-/331991310260?


----------



## whateve

Biermama said:


> Hyacinth authenticated this but there is no serial # and all my google searches have lead to naught......it's for one of my newly minted teenagers, but I'd still like to know what it is. Anybody?
> View attachment 3485207


It's a Chelsea leather swingpack #40618 from around 2007. It retailed for $148 and the color was called toffee.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Does this bag have a name? Style #4191
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...102647?hash=item2a704390f7:g:0akAAOSw8oFX0H8T
> 
> Also this one please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...icine-Bag-Rare-No-0176-129-USA-/331991310260?


I've heard the first one called a soft Kelly or Lexington soft shoulder bag. I have no confirmation of either name. The second is #4113 Hudson bag from the Lightweights line.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Does this bag have a name? Style #4191
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...102647?hash=item2a704390f7:g:0akAAOSw8oFX0H8T
> 
> Also this one please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...icine-Bag-Rare-No-0176-129-USA-/331991310260?



Style 4191 was apparently called a Soft Kelly Bag.

The other one is a style 4113 Hudson Bag from around 1991-92

Whoops - should have refreshed the page before I posted.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Thank you ladies! Much appreciated!
ETA: I tried multiquote and failed. LOL! Thank you @whateve and @Hyacinth!


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok I swear I saw a Edie Willow 28 in burgundy on this forum somewhere, but can't find it.  Does anyone know if and when it will be out?  Thanks


----------



## Finch

Hello ladies! What can you tell me about this one? Also is it missing anything aside from the hang tag?


----------



## Finch

Also this one, has the old metal tag...never seen an embossed bag ever before so I'm a bit skeptical


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> Hello ladies! What can you tell me about this one? Also is it missing anything aside from the hang tag?



Just a reminder - please post the bags' measurements when the actual style numbers aren't available.

Soft Satchel 4055 from the Lightweight collection, made in the late 1980s.


----------



## Finch

Hyacinth said:


> Just a reminder - please post the bags' measurements when the actual style numbers aren't available.
> 
> Soft Satchel 4055 from the Lightweight collection, made in the late 1980s.


Thanks! This is from a website and they didn't include measurements.


----------



## sliptf

Hi Coach fans,

My grandmother recently passed away and left these two purses behind, along with a wallet.

I have no idea what I'm looking at here - can anyone help me identify them?

Thank you so much!


----------



## houseofcoach999

Finch said:


> Also this one, has the old metal tag...never seen an embossed bag ever before so I'm a bit skeptical


Damn it! you found it! Did you win?


----------



## ZSP

NM  sorry


----------



## houseofcoach999

What is the name of this bag and style number? It's one of those with 7 digit serial number


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> What is the name of this bag and style number? It's one of those with 7 digit serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490612



Measurements, please?


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> Measurements, please?


Oh sorry, 12" X 10" X 2.5"


----------



## Finch

No I wish! I wasn't sure if it was legit, everything made sense but the embossed basket weave was something I have never seen before so I was nervous! Went for $122 though!


----------



## Finch

Well I scored the moterload today, five bags from goodwill all $10 each!

I'm mostly interested in the creed for this one, everything else about this works. 10 x 9 x 1 3/4


----------



## Finch

9.5 x 8.5, Made in the United States creed, no Leatherware under Coach


----------



## Finch

This one favorite find from today, 8.5 x 6.5 x 4.5 at its widest width


----------



## houseofcoach999

Finch said:


> No I wish! I wasn't sure if it was legit, everything made sense but the embossed basket weave was something I have never seen before so I was nervous! Went for $122 though!



Yeah I had a max of $100 and wasn't going to go over my budget for that size bag. I'll save it for some other future Bonnie signature striped lined bags! 
BTW, great scores today! I went to GW too and found nada!


----------



## houseofcoach999

@Finch I am also kinda bummed that it wasn't you because I was looking forward to seeing more pics if it were someone from TPF!


----------



## Finch

houseofcoach999 said:


> @Finch I am also kinda bummed that it wasn't you because I was looking forward to seeing more pics if it were someone from TPF!


I know, hopefully it pops up here in a few days!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> What is the name of this bag and style number? It's one of those with 7 digit serial number
> View attachment 3490612



It looks like a Paris Bag Large, style 4105, probably from around 1989


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> This one favorite find from today, 8.5 x 6.5 x 4.5 at its widest width



Berkeley Zip, from 1996


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> 9.5 x 8.5, Made in the United States creed, no Leatherware under Coach



Court Bag


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> Well I scored the moterload today, five bags from goodwill all $10 each!
> 
> I'm mostly interested in the creed for this one, everything else about this works. 10 x 9 x 1 3/4



Fake, the serial number is on several Fakes Lists. Misspelling in the creed - "scar" should be plural. "Full-CRAIN leather"? And do both "wrinkles" and "marXings" have X's instead of Ks? Did you have a chance to read the creed before you bought it? And why are there such huge spaces between the words? All those are pretty easy to find warning signs. It's _really_ important to take a long careful look at the creed stamp and serial number.


----------



## Finch

Hyacinth said:


> Fake, the serial number is on several Fakes Lists. Misspelling in the creed - "scar" should be plural. "Full-CRAIN leather"? And do both "wrinkles" and "marXings" have X's instead of Ks? Did you have a chance to read the creed before you bought it? And why are there such huge spaces between the words? All those are pretty easy to find warning signs.



Thanks, the spaces are what I figured made it fake (that and made in USA instead of United States...also the strap didn't seem right) but I wanted to get it checked out first. The creed is really hard to read to in person so I missed the misspellings. Aside from the creed this was the best fake I've come across yet.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Paris Bag Large, style 4105, probably from around 1989


Thanks you! So this came in other sizes too?


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> Thanks, the spaces are what I figured made it fake (that and made in USA instead of United States...also the strap didn't seem right) but I wanted to get it checked out first. The creed is really hard to read to in person so I missed the misspellings. Aside from the creed this was the best fake I've come across yet.



"Made in U.S.A" is a legitimate stamp but only on a small number of bags from around 1988 thru maybe 1991, mostly from the Lightweight line. Having that at the bottom of the creed doesn't mean the bag is fake. But misspellings and incorrect punctuation usually do - the people at Coach who set up those stamps knew how to speak and write American English correctly, unlike the crooks who made the fake copies and usually didn't speak English at all.

There are other problems, like the size of the letters in "Leatherware", but spelling mistakes or mistakes about what material the bag is made of shouldn't happen in genuine Coaches. There may be a tiny handful of creed mistakes that slip through, but 99.98 percent of bags with creed and serial mistakes are fake.

ETA - looks like "w*B*inkles" is on there too. Here's another fake creed with the same mistakes and stamped by the same stamp. I can't tell if your serial number ends in -534 or -531 but -534 is the usual way the fake number ends on all the other ones we've found so far. There are 8 spelling and punctuation mistakes just in the creed.


----------



## LADY_B

Hi...hope I can post this here. If not, please direct me ( I heard crickets in the Issey clubhouse )
Does anyone know about this bag?  I can't seem to find any history as to whether it was full price...was it some type of exclusive?   The clubhouse didn't have this exact bag or number.   Any info or thoughts are appreciated.  TIA!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3490936


----------



## whateve

LADY_B said:


> Hi...hope I can post this here. If not, please direct me ( I heard crickets in the Issey clubhouse )
> Does anyone know about this bag?  I can't seem to find any history as to whether it was full price...was it some type of exclusive?   The clubhouse didn't have this exact bag or number.   Any info or thoughts are appreciated.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490936
> View attachment 3490937


I've seen bags with the E in the style number at the outlet. It is unclear what the E means. That particular color was made recently in several styles for factory. They have made a bunch of colors in Issy for the outlets in the last year or two. The styling is different from the full-priced version. In my experience the leather on the factory versions is not as soft as on the original FP versions.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Can someone please tell me more about this bag? Original retail price? How many made etc? I've never seen a used one like this for sale and am seriously considering buying this bag! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bleec...b2dcdc4&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321307369934


----------



## LADY_B

whateve said:


> I've seen bags with the E in the style number at the outlet. It is unclear what the E means. That particular color was made recently in several styles for factory. They have made a bunch of colors in Issy for the outlets in the last year or two. The styling is different from the full-priced version. In my experience the leather on the factory versions is not as soft as on the original FP versions.


Thank you so much Whateve!   You always seem to come through


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Can someone please tell me more about this bag? Original retail price? How many made etc? I've never seen a used one like this for sale and am seriously considering buying this bag!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bleecker-Burgundy-Leather-Plum-Suede-Satchel-Handbag-Brass-LTD-ED-12811/172371786580?_trksid=p2050601.c100574.m4253&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=d95ec687e9bd483989554145bb2dcdc4&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321307369934


It was made in 2008 and was called the Barrett. It was called a Legacy Boutique item. The color is probably cranberry. I don't know how many were made but it seems pretty rare. The really limited items are usually numbered.  Retail was $498.


----------



## Finch

Hyacinth said:


> "Made in U.S.A" is a legitimate stamp but only on a small number of bags from around 1988 thru maybe 1991, mostly from the Lightweight line. Having that at the bottom of the creed doesn't mean the bag is fake. But misspellings and incorrect punctuation usually do - the people at Coach who set up those stamps knew how to speak and write American English correctly, unlike the crooks who made the fake copies and usually didn't speak English at all.
> 
> There are other problems, like the size of the letters in "Leatherware", but spelling mistakes or mistakes about what material the bag is made of shouldn't happen in genuine Coaches. There may be a tiny handful of creed mistakes that slip through, but 99.98 percent of bags with creed and serial mistakes are fake.
> 
> ETA - looks like "w*B*inkles" is on there too. Here's another fake creed with the same mistakes and stamped by the same stamp. I can't tell if your serial number ends in -534 or -531 but -534 is the usual way the fake number ends on all the other ones we've found so far. There are 8 spelling and punctuation mistakes just in the creed.


A wealth of information, thanks! If the creed was as clear as that one no way in a million years would I have picked it up


----------



## ZSP

Finch said:


> Hello ladies! What can you tell me about this one? Also is it missing anything aside from the hang tag?



Great bag...I have one in the same color (wine) and it rehabbed like a dream.  And, mine was flatter and not in as good shape as yours looks to be.  Happy rehabbing. 

It doesn't look to be missing anything other than the hangtag.  It would look pretty with the metal ones Coach sends when asked.  Or you might get lucky finding one at an outlet store or even the boutique.

I still can't get pics to show up when replying to a thread.  boo!  lol  It's the Soft Satchel from the Lightweights line in the color 'wine.'


----------



## KM7029

Hello!  Could anyone kindly help me ID this bag and wallet!  What are the names?  I purchased them at the Coach Outlet 6-9 months ago.


----------



## KM7029

Better photo of the wristlet/wallet:


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It was made in 2008 and was called the Barrett. It was called a Legacy Boutique item. The color is probably cranberry. I don't know how many were made but it seems pretty rare. The really limited items are usually numbered.  Retail was $498.



Thank you! I saw a listing recently that was numbered 28 of 40!  What I didn't get though it said that on a hang tag.  So if someone took that hang tag off no one would know what number bag it was! Unless the creed patch also says that but i'm not sure it does.


----------



## houseofcoach999

All I know is it's from the Madison line but nothing more. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/039-Coach-0...fcraWMH0yP2wmy0K7FArE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Catbird9

It looks like a Madison Regis, Style #4405.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Madison Regis, Style #4405.


Thank you! How does one rehab these? Same dunk dry and condition?


----------



## houseofcoach999

Which Dakota is this?

Measures 9 X 7 X 2.5?


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! How does one rehab these? Same dunk dry and condition?



I don't think so. There's an interesting series of posts starting here:

Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
about rehabbing a Madison (the "caviar leather" line).

Scroll down the thread and read the responses...some good info there.

ETA: Be sure to read this response, it talks about a layer of cardboard or foam under the leather:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-621#post-28761913


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Which Dakota is this?
> 
> Measures 9 X 7 X 2.5?



It's a Dakota Rider Bag, style 4200


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Dakota Rider Bag, style 4200


Thank you so much!


----------



## dgphoto

Found it...6734

Any ideas on style number for this one?


Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

dgphoto said:


> Found it...6734
> 
> Any ideas on style number for this one?
> View attachment 3493441
> 
> Thanks!



Twill Garden Tote, style 6734 from around 2004


----------



## Couturexec

Not sure where to post my question...
Can you tell me what the width of one legacy stripe is on a tote bag interior? I'm trying to figure out the approximate size of a bag. The seller hasn't responded to my question in over a week.  Ugh, so frustrating. I was guessing 1 inch?


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> Not sure where to post my question...
> Can you tell me what the width of one legacy stripe is on a tote bag interior? I'm trying to figure out the approximate size of a bag. The seller hasn't responded to my question in over a week.  Ugh, so frustrating. I was guessing 1 inch?


They aren't all the same, and variations on Legacy stripes were used in more than one collection. I know I had two Bridgits that had different widths to their stripes. Also sometimes Coach scaled the size of the stripes to the size of the item. On medium Lily, each stripe is close to an inch. The creed takes up nearly 3 stripes. If you know the style number of the item, that is a better way to find the size.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> They aren't all the same, and variations on Legacy stripes were used in more than one collection. I know I had two Bridgits that had different widths to their stripes. Also sometimes Coach scaled the size of the stripes to the size of the item. On medium Lily, each stripe is close to an inch. The creed takes up nearly 3 stripes. If you know the style number of the item, that is a better way to find the size.



I was afraid of that. The bag I'm looking at came in three sizes I believe under the same style number. I'll have to skip on this seller who apparently is not motivated to sell. 
Thank you Whateve.


----------



## Hyacinth

Couturexec said:


> I was afraid of that. The bag I'm looking at came in three sizes I believe under the same style number. I'll have to skip on this seller who apparently is not motivated to sell.
> Thank you Whateve.



*I doubt VERY much if Coach ever used the same style number for 3 different size bags!* And especially not with Legacy lining. I've NEVER seen different sizes with the same numbers. It's almost starting to sound like one or more of the bags you're looking at might even be fake, and when a seller refuses to answer questions or provide details or measurements that's another red flag. Please post the one you're asking about along with the "other different size bags with the same number" at the Authenticate thread.


----------



## Couturexec

Hyacinth said:


> *I doubt VERY much if Coach ever used the same style number for 3 different size bags!* And especially not with Legacy lining. I've NEVER seen different sizes with the same numbers. It's almost starting to sound like one or more of the bags you're looking at might even be fake, and when a seller refuses to answer questions or provide details or measurements that's another red flag. Please post the one you're asking about along with the "other different size bags with the same number" at the Authenticate thread.



Thanks Hyacinth. I posted it over there.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> Not sure where to post my question...
> Can you tell me what the width of one legacy stripe is on a tote bag interior? I'm trying to figure out the approximate size of a bag. The seller hasn't responded to my question in over a week.  Ugh, so frustrating. I was guessing 1 inch?





Couturexec said:


> I was afraid of that. The bag I'm looking at came in three sizes I believe under the same style number. I'll have to skip on this seller who apparently is not motivated to sell.
> Thank you Whateve.


Very few bags are so rare that you won't find another from a more responsive seller. I'd avoid a seller would doesn't have the decency to respond to questions! If she's this quiet before the sale, how do you think she'll respond afterwards if there's a problem with the item?

ETA: Each size of the similar style tote is a different style number.


----------



## Couturexec

Oops.


----------



## Couturexec

Ugh.


----------



## Couturexec

Why won't it multi-quote?!


----------



## Couturexec

I'm so over this. I'm giving up trying to multi-quote. You know what this is regarding....
What I should have said was, the same style NAME and not the same style NUMBER.


----------



## Hyacinth

Couturexec said:


> I'm so over this. I'm giving up trying to multi-quote. You know what this is regarding....
> What I should have said was, the same style NAME and not the same style NUMBER.



Sure, a lot of styles have the same base name, and they add Large or Small or something else to tell them apart. Older and vintage styles could even go from a Small or Large one year to another size designation a few years later. And Coach often changed the actual style names as they went along. NAMES aren't important, NUMBERS are. And please check the Authenticate thread for additional info that I posted earlier tonight.

_(You may also want to decide which thread you want to use if you need to ask more questions, because bouncing back and forth between 2 different threads and forums gets to be very confusing.)_
*ETA *- never mind, I see you found it already.


----------



## Couturexec

Hyacinth said:


> Sure, a lot of styles have the same base name, and they add Large or Small or something else to tell them apart. Older and vintage styles could even go from a Small or Large one year to another size designation a few years later. And Coach often changed the actual style names as they went along. NAMES aren't important, NUMBERS are. And please check the Authenticate thread for additional info that I posted earlier tonight. You may also want to decide which thread you want to use if you need to ask more questions, because bouncing back and forth between 2 different threads and forums gets to be very confusing.



Well, I'm thinking of changing my screen name to "confused", obviously. 
When I'm searching I usually use the number or the name as some sellers use one or the other and not both. I also tried just using Coach denim tote and found the $52 one. Again, since the seller is not motivated and we now know he/she lists fakes as well, I'll keep looking.
Of course, they would change it up every year! I don't know how you all can be experts on more than one generation of Coach. Staggering.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Is this the musette? a little beat up but I think it will still go! @coach943 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...318592?hash=item1eb9dd7a40:g:0eQAAOSw8w1X~Q8j


----------



## coach943

houseofcoach999 said:


> Is this the musette? a little beat up but I think it will still go! @coach943
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...318592?hash=item1eb9dd7a40:g:0eQAAOSw8w1X~Q8j



It's a Carrier, not a Musette.  The Carriers have the slip pocket in the back and the zipper on the inside pocket.  This one looks like a tough rehab.


----------



## houseofcoach999

coach943 said:


> It's a Carrier, not a Musette.  The Carriers have the slip pocket in the back and the zipper on the inside pocket.  This one looks like a tough rehab.


blergh.. I can never find one! Thanks! I will keep looking.


----------



## Hyacinth

Couturexec said:


> Well, I'm thinking of changing my screen name to "confused", obviously.
> When I'm searching I usually use the number or the name as some sellers use one or the other and not both. I also tried just using Coach denim tote and found the $52 one. Again, since the seller is not motivated and we now know he/she lists fakes as well, I'll keep looking.
> Of course, they would change it up every year! I don't know how you all can be experts on more than one generation of Coach. Staggering.



There's a simple way to search Ebay using both the name AND the number. Do it just like this, same spacing:
coach (willis,9927)
or
coach kristin 14783 (blue,navy,denim,cobalt)

use a comma between the interchangeable terms and put them in parentheses.

And as for the "confusing" part - yep, and you're not alone. Remember Coach Rule Number One - "The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency". Don't ever expect that everything they do will be logical or make sense.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi! Can anyone give me info on this bag? I found one on "the google" (as my father-in-law calls it) but it doesn't say the name or style number. 


TIA!

Edited to add "the google" photo:
View attachment 3496906


----------



## Couturexec

Hyacinth said:


> There's a simple way to search Ebay using both the name AND the number. Do it just like this, same spacing:
> coach (willis,9927)
> or
> coach kristin 14783 (blue,navy,denim,cobalt)
> 
> use a comma between the interchangeable terms and put them in parentheses.
> 
> And as for the "confusing" part - yep, and you're not alone. Remember Coach Rule Number One - "The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency". Don't ever expect that everything they do will be logical or make sense.



You have no idea how many followed searches I could delete using this. I'm sure I sound very old and out of touch with this new fangled internet thing. Trust me. I am NOT OLD, yet. 
Thanks, once again Hyacinth.


----------



## houseofcoach999

I need one like this for like half the price.. what is this bag's name?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Authe...258291?hash=item2374318733:g:1OwAAOSwCGVX8GJm


----------



## BeenBurned

houseofcoach999 said:


> I need one like this for like half the price.. what is this bag's name?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Authe...258291?hash=item2374318733:g:1OwAAOSwCGVX8GJm


I know that the bag above is more expensive than you want to spend but in case others are interested, there's a strong possibility that the listing from  slidin is fake. (It's missing a creed pic but there's another huge red flag.)

ETA: BTW, the seller also has this Korean fake:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...710391?hash=item2374757637:g:hjgAAOSwzaJX~mI3


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> I need one like this for like half the price.. what is this bag's name?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Authe...258291?hash=item2374318733:g:1OwAAOSwCGVX8GJm



Try this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...030392?hash=item25bfe1b5f8:g:m04AAOSwygJXg5fE

(Sorry, I don't know the name.)


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> I need one like this for like half the price.. what is this bag's name?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Authe...258291?hash=item2374318733:g:1OwAAOSwCGVX8GJm





BeenBurned said:


> I know that the bag above is more expensive than you want to spend but in case others are interested, there's a strong possibility that the listing from  slidin is fake. (It's missing a creed pic but there's another huge red flag.)
> 
> ETA: BTW, the seller also has this Korean fake:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...710391?hash=item2374757637:g:hjgAAOSwzaJX~mI3


Yes, that one is fake. Notice that the turnlock goes the wrong direction. 


Catbird9 said:


> Try this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...030392?hash=item25bfe1b5f8:g:m04AAOSwygJXg5fE
> 
> (Sorry, I don't know the name.)


The name of the bag is sidepack, style #9979. There is also a small sidepack, #9978.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Thank you ladies! I think I found the smaller one even though it's titled scooter.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Class...015429?hash=item2368050785:g:fh4AAOSw~oFXH6vu

But I want to bigger one..


----------



## houseofcoach999

Found a bigger one not sure it will last long. Got two other watchers already.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252259299836?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> Found a bigger one not sure it will last long. Got two other watchers already.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252259299836?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That particular listing has been active since January! If the seller had put the style number in the listing, they might have sold it by now. You might try a Best Offer.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> That particular listing has been active since January! If the seller had put the style number in the listing, they might have sold it by now. You might try a Best Offer.


hmm, where do you see the listing date? I can't find it.


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> hmm, where do you see the listing date? I can't find it.



Click on "See other items" in the Seller Information box. When the items come up, click on "Sort: Time: newly listed." Scroll down to the Coach bag.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> Click on "See other items" in the Seller Information box. When the items come up, click on "Sort: Time: newly listed." Scroll down to the Coach bag.


Thank you!


Catbird9 said:


> That particular listing has been active since January! If the seller had put the style number in the listing, they might have sold it by now. You might try a Best Offer.



I did but he wouldn't accept 40. I ended up getting it for $50. But I haven't seen another one like this in tan so I gave in.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Does this bag have a formal name? Style 9022
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...817287?hash=item5b22db3d07:g:EUcAAOSwWBJXBCLX


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Does this bag have a formal name? Style 9022
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...817287?hash=item5b22db3d07:g:EUcAAOSwWBJXBCLX


It's called a fake!

ETA: The one you linked is counterfeit, but there is a real 9022. It's called a Metropolis Flap.

ETA2: Here is a real one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...216947?hash=item21129d42f3:g:NecAAOSwvg9Xe-qG


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I did but he wouldn't accept 40. I ended up getting it for $50. But I haven't seen another one like this in tan so I gave in.


I'm glad you got it! It looks like a great size and style...I might have to add it to my BOL (Be On the Lookout) list.


----------



## houseofcoach999

What bag is this? Has 8 diiferent bidders!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown-Leather-Open-Flap-Adjustable-Strap-Cross-Body-Bag-/232117338860


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> What bag is this? Has 8 diiferent bidders!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown-Leather-Open-Flap-Adjustable-Strap-Cross-Body-Bag-/232117338860


It's a Watson #9981 but I wouldn't bid without a creed picture.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Another one.. reminds me of court but not a court bag. Name please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-Black-Leather-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag-/182316767410


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Another one.. reminds me of court but not a court bag. Name please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-Black-Leather-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag-/182316767410


Crosby bag #9905 from 1992.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It's called a fake!
> 
> ETA: The one you linked is counterfeit, but there is a real 9022. It's called a Metropolis Flap.
> 
> ETA2: Here is a real one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...216947?hash=item21129d42f3:g:NecAAOSwvg9Xe-qG


Thank you for authenticating!
Brown one is the one I found first! LOL! I didn't want to draw attention to it so posted the black one. I was trying to keep it a secret, kwim?


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It's a Watson #9981 but I wouldn't bid without a creed picture.


I'm not, the number of bidders got my attention.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you for authenticating!
> Brown one is the one I found first! LOL! I didn't want to draw attention to it so posted the black one. I was trying to keep it a secret, kwim?


Oops!


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> Oops!


No worries, it's a bit more than what I want to pay.. though the condition looks worth the price.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> No worries, it's a bit more than what I want to pay.. though the condition looks worth the price.


There is a black one that ended with no bids. There isn't a creed picture so you need to ask for one, but the seller might be willing to negotiate. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## houseofcoach999

Is this the marketing tote?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Large...fcraWMH0yP2wmy0K7FArE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> There is a black one that ended with no bids. There isn't a creed picture so you need to ask for one, but the seller might be willing to negotiate.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-Black-Leather-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag-Classic-Flap-9022-/182310463928?hash=item2a728ce9b8:g:zgMAAOSw0UdXvxC5&nma=true&si=EIVdXynPcuZcOuAC1tuuyH4VdZc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Sweet! Thanks for finding it for me!


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Can anyone give me info on this bag? I found one on "the google" (as my father-in-law calls it) but it doesn't say the name or style number.
> View attachment 3496899
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Edited to add "the google" photo:
> View attachment 3496906



Anyone know about this bag?


----------



## Transported

I saw one of these today at a thrift store and didn't know if this was something that Coach ever made..... the creed is on the outside of the bag and it has ticking inside.... Anyone know if it is real and if it is what it is called? I may have to go back and get it 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ear...488452?hash=item2a72e8d704:g:vQMAAOSwCGVYA-QT 
Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> I saw one of these today at a thrift store and didn't know if this was something that Coach ever made..... the creed is on the outside of the bag and it has ticking inside.... Anyone know if it is real and if it is what it is called? I may have to go back and get it
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ear...488452?hash=item2a72e8d704:g:vQMAAOSwCGVYA-QT
> Thank you!


It's authentic. The name might be Greenwich passport case or something like that. I have no confirmation of the name.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Sweet! Thanks for finding it for me!


It's been relisted.


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> It's authentic. The name might be Greenwich passport case or something like that. I have no confirmation of the name.


Thank you Whateve! I will have to get up early and go see if she is still there!


----------



## houseofcoach999

Is this bag THE Monticello?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12218713960...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I122187139603.N36.S2.R3.TR13


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Is this bag THE Monticello?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122187139603?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I122187139603.N36.S2.R3.TR13



Yes, style 4226


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, style 4226


Thank you! Not sure why it didn't sell at $24.99 BIN price and now it's listed in auction got 2 bids already. Is it really hard to find in any color?


----------



## Hyacinth

dgphoto said:


> Anyone know about this bag?



The Attachments link in the original post isn't working. And I did a Google Image search for the same or similar photos, and nothing like it came up. I don't recognise the style, maybe someone else might.

*ETA - got it!* Pebbled Leather Turnlock Satchel style 9749, shown as a Limited Edition from 2004. One was sold recently on Ebay if you want a description or pictures.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mustard-Yellow-Pebbled-Leather-Pocket-Turn-Lock-Satchel-Tote-Bag-9749-/222263345449?hash=item33bfed8129:g:ChEAAOSwPCVX6rj1&nma=true&si=DxPAJLMaHoMXS9oZ0tUnstjD3%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! Not sure why it didn't sell at $24.99 BIN price and now it's listed in auction got 2 bids already. Is it really hard to find in any color?



Not really, they come up for sale pretty frequently. I think a lot of Coach buyers are reluctant to buy white bags. Not only do they show dirt and scuffs, but some sellers have a bad habit of touching up any damage with paint or worse, with white shoe polish. And in the US white bags are out of season. It's a cute style, but a bit too small for some of us who prefer larger bags. From the strap clips I'd say this one was made in late 1993..


----------



## houseofcoach999

@dgphoto I found a mustard one too NWOT!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222289289654?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Is this the marketing tote?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Large-Brown-Leather-Laptop-Business-Briefcase-LEATHER-INSIDE-amp-OUTSIDE-/131963894996?_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140212121249&meid=5f01fbdc21ef403caff6c508295bb443&pid=100102&&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ebpTfzfcraWMH0yP2wmy0K7FArE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It sure looks like it and fits the 1983 catalog description


----------



## houseofcoach999

Haven't come across this saddle bag before:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20169389373...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I201693893730.N36.S2.R2.TR15


----------



## BeenBurned

houseofcoach999 said:


> Haven't come across this saddle bag before:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201693893730?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I201693893730.N36.S2.R2.TR15


I don't know the name of that bag but just want to comment that the seller has several listings described as "Bonnie Cashin" era that aren't close to BC era and she also sold this fake: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Haven't come across this saddle bag before:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201693893730?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I201693893730.N36.S2.R2.TR15



Neither have I. It should be a Crescent Bag #9235 since it's pre-1994 but all the Crescents I've ever seen have a vertical seam on the flap. The Saddle Bag 9988 without the front seam wasn't introduced until late 1996/early 97 but the one in the listing has to be from before 1988. It may have been an early version of the Crescent, or maybe a different size version of it. The seller gives the length as 13 inches but Coach lists it as 10 inches. Of course the measurements always depend on where on the bag it's being measured.

And I've never seen a Springlock used on ANY bag made before 1990. Has anyone else?


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Haven't come across this saddle bag before:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201693893730?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I201693893730.N36.S2.R2.TR15





Hyacinth said:


> Neither have I. It should be a Crescent Bag #9235 since it's pre-1994 but all the Crescents I've ever seen have a vertical seam on the flap. The Saddle Bag 9988 without the front seam wasn't introduced until late 1996/early 97 but the one in the listing has to be from before 1988. It may have been an early version of the Crescent, or maybe a different size version of it. The seller gives the length as 13 inches but Coach lists it as 10 inches. Of course the measurements always depend on where on the bag it's being measured.
> 
> And I've never seen a Springlock used on ANY bag made before 1990. Has anyone else?


I've seen that bag several times minus the springlock. Cameochi, who used to be active in the vintage chat thread, had one. I could have sworn she posted that she had contacted Jed and he told her it was #9210, large saddle bag, but I can't find it anywhere on the forum. Maybe she told me in a PM. That number was used again in 2000 for a completely different style. I think the springlock could have been added aftermarket. I've never seen them prior to 1990, but the creed indicates it is a much earlier bag. You can see there used to be something where the springlock is, maybe velcro or a magnet glued on. Some people don't feel comfortable with an open flap and add a closure.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Does anyone have this in a catalog somewhere?  No serial numbers.
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m680794048/


----------



## CoachNovice

I recently fell in love with this bag.  At the time I didn't realize it was a Coach. I would love to add more gloved tanned leather bags.  But I just can't seem to find any information on this. No 345-2906


----------



## BeenBurned

I have no idea what this is.  It does have a "made in China" (no outlet mark) label inside but it's impossible to photograph.

Measurements: 9" w x 4" h and is flat
You can't see it in the pictures but it has lozenge lining.


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachNovice said:


> View attachment 3500920
> View attachment 3500924
> View attachment 3500932
> View attachment 3500935
> View attachment 3500935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently fell in love with this bag.  At the time I didn't realize it was a Coach. I would love to add more gloved tanned leather bags.  But I just can't seem to find any information on this. No 345-2906



Some kind of Hippie Flap, maybe, but it's not in my files. Genuine and made before 1988. Maybe someone else has more information.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea what this is.  It does have a "made in China" (no outlet mark) label inside but it's impossible to photograph.
> 
> Measurements: 9" w x 4" h and is flat
> You can't see it in the pictures but it has lozenge lining.
> View attachment 3500944
> 
> View attachment 3500945
> 
> View attachment 3500946



It's new to me. The only thing it reminds me of is a pencil or pen case.


----------



## whateve

CoachNovice said:


> View attachment 3500920
> View attachment 3500924
> View attachment 3500932
> View attachment 3500935
> View attachment 3500935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently fell in love with this bag.  At the time I didn't realize it was a Coach. I would love to add more gloved tanned leather bags.  But I just can't seem to find any information on this. No 345-2906





Hyacinth said:


> Some kind of Hippie Flap, maybe, but it's not in my files. Genuine and made before 1988. Maybe someone else has more information.


This is the same bag we were discussing the other day, the one that had the pushlock. I have it in my files as large saddle bag #9210 but I have no confirmation.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It's new to me. The only thing it reminds me of is a pencil or pen case.


I don't know but pencil cases usually have some thickness to them. 

I thought it might be a map holder for inside the glove compartment. (But no one uses maps any more, do they?) But the longer measurement doesn't seem long enough for a map. And I don't have one available. to test the fit.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know but pencil cases usually have some thickness to them.
> 
> I thought it might be a map holder for inside the glove compartment. (But no one uses maps any more, do they?) But the longer measurement doesn't seem long enough for a map. And I don't have one available. to test the fit.


DH still uses maps! Two years ago when we went cross country, we bought a set of all 50 states on ebay. We used them more than you would think. We used Google Maps for navigating once we knew where we were going, but we used the paper maps to figure out where to go. It was easier seeing the big picture on paper.

It looks like a removable case in some luggage item.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It looks like a removable case in some luggage item.


If that's what it is, there's nothing to attach it to the item it came from.


----------



## itscindylou

I know this isn't a Watermelon Tote because it has straps instead of handles. Does anyone know the name and/or style number of this bag? Thank you.


----------



## itscindylou

houseofcoach999 said:


> Does anyone have this in a catalog somewhere?  No serial numbers.
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m680794048/


I'm no expert, but I believe this is a cell phone bag as the seller indicates. The cut out on the flap would have been for the antenna that early cell phones had. Just my best guess on it.


----------



## Catbird9

itscindylou said:


> I know this isn't a Watermelon Tote because it has straps instead of handles. Does anyone know the name and/or style number of this bag? Thank you.


Looks like a Skinny Tote, #9546:


----------



## itscindylou

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Skinny Tote, #9546:


Thanks for the info @Catbird9, and especially the catalog photo. I like to save them on Pinterest.


----------



## Ravvie99

itscindylou said:


> Thanks for the info @Catbird9, and especially the catalog photo. I like to save them on Pinterest.



Pinterest is a fantastic idea! I've been noodling on how to organize my files for quick visual IDs esp. for pre '94 styles. Thank you!


----------



## houseofcoach999

itscindylou said:


> Thanks for the info @Catbird9, and especially the catalog photo. I like to save them on Pinterest.


I've been doing the same while catching up on the vintage thread!


----------



## Biermama

Oh so delicious. Don't know much, am guessing made in late 80's/early 90's. Any info would be appreciated 
17.5x13 with 4.5 depth and 12" drop


----------



## Catbird9

Biermama said:


> Oh so delicious. Don't know much, am guessing made in late 80's/early 90's. Any info would be appreciated
> 17.5x13 with 4.5 depth and 12" drop
> 
> View attachment 3505102
> View attachment 3505103
> View attachment 3505109



Here's a 1989 Summer Preview catalog pic of #4065 Light Tote. Looks like your gal!


----------



## Biermama

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a 1989 Summer Preview catalog pic of #4065 Light Tote. Looks like your gal!


Excellent! Thanks Catbird9. I know it's nerdy, but I like to keep a log with info on my girls


----------



## houseofcoach999

What bag is this? I thought it was a School Bag but it doesn't have rings on the sides for a strap and not sure if it ever had one. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131980152788?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> I'm glad you got it! It looks like a great size and style...I might have to add it to my BOL (Be On the Lookout) list.


If you want a black one! half the price of mine!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...395332?hash=item36017fee84:g:EFIAAOSwMHdXQmns


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> If you want a black one! half the price of mine!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...395332?hash=item36017fee84:g:EFIAAOSwMHdXQmns


Thanks...black doesn't work for me, unfortunately.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks...black doesn't work for me, unfortunately.


Dark brown?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...030392?hash=item25bfe1b5f8:g:m04AAOSwygJXg5fE


----------



## Catbird9

houseofcoach999 said:


> Dark brown?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CROSS...030392?hash=item25bfe1b5f8:g:m04AAOSwygJXg5fE


 Now that's more like it. It's on my watch list, hoping seller will offer BIN to get the price down a bit. Thanks!


----------



## houseofcoach999

houseofcoach999 said:


> What bag is this? I thought it was a School Bag but it doesn't have rings on the sides for a strap and not sure if it ever had one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131980152788?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Quoting myself in case it got missed


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Quoting myself in case it got missed



Since the description is the same as the one for the School Bag except for the strap, it's probably just an earlier version


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> Since the description is the same as the one for the School Bag except for the strap, it's probably just an earlier version


This maybe a dumb question: Did pre-creeds have style numbers? Wondering what the adverts looked like for those.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> This maybe a dumb question: Did pre-creeds have style numbers? Wondering what the adverts looked like for those.


At least some of them did. We've seen style numbers used as early as 1973. We don't have access to many ads or catalogs from that era so it's hard to know when they started using them. At first, the style numbers were only used internally and did not appear in ads.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Never seen this one before! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...745988?hash=item1a1ce25a44:g:XS0AAOSwOyJX7sfU


----------



## houseofcoach999

What is this bag and why is this so expensive?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390957078242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## coach943

houseofcoach999 said:


> What is this bag and why is this so expensive?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390957078242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I don't know what it is called, but that seller lists bags at crazy high prices.  She also keeps them listed at the same high prices for YEARS.  I don't know how she can manage to store all those bags for such a long period of time.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> What is this bag and why is this so expensive?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390957078242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





coach943 said:


> I don't know what it is called, but that seller lists bags at crazy high prices.  She also keeps them listed at the same high prices for YEARS.  I don't know how she can manage to store all those bags for such a long period of time.


It's a Bleecker backpack. It retailed for $278 in 2000. When I've seen these listed, they usually sell very quickly. The seller is within her rights to price her items anyway she wants. If it has truly never been used, that is pretty amazing for a bag that old.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It's a Bleecker backpack. It retailed for $278 in 2000. When I've seen these listed, they usually sell very quickly. The seller is within her rights to price her items anyway she wants. If it has truly never been used, that is pretty amazing for a bag that old.


Thank you! I just wanted to know what was so special about that bag. I thought maybe because it was a limited edition but it didn't seem so. Did it come in other colors too? I don't like this color but I will keep an eye out for other colors.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! I just wanted to know what was so special about that bag. I thought maybe because it was a limited edition but it didn't seem so. Did it come in other colors too? I don't like this color but I will keep an eye out for other colors.


Yes it did. I'm not a fan of camel either. It came in red, black and mahogany. They have made other colors that I don't know about.


----------



## itscindylou

Can I get an ID on this bag and a time frame for when it would have been made? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> Can I get an ID on this bag and a time frame for when it would have been made? Thanks!



It's called a Twin Clutch, style 9380 from around 1985-86


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Twin Clutch, style 9380 from around 1985-86


Thanks!


----------



## houseofcoach999

Biermama said:


> Oh so delicious. Don't know much, am guessing made in late 80's/early 90's. Any info would be appreciated
> 17.5x13 with 4.5 depth and 12" drop
> 
> View attachment 3505102
> View attachment 3505103
> View attachment 3505109



Is this yours? It looks sooo roomy! Is it heavy?


----------



## Ravvie99

Could someone give a name for this one? I didn't even bid but can't bear to delete it from my watched list. I just like looking at it...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-COACH-B...kufOELz1wWFGgwvB82AJ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## houseofcoach999

Not buying but can't tell what bag this is..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BLACK...30093cd&pid=100574&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=222299931039


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Not buying but can't tell what bag this is..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BLACK-LEATHER-PURSE/222299931039?_trksid=p2050601.c100574.m4253&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=1ace0d12383d4f1193fa1e95630093cd&pid=100574&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=222299931039



It looks like a Flap Drawstring from around 1991, style 4029. Coach's measurements are smaller than what the seller has listed.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Flap Drawstring from around 1991, style 4029. Coach's measurements are smaller than what the seller has listed.


Thank you! Now I am liking the size of the other one pictured better! LOL!


----------



## simplyparticula

Does anyone remember a semi-recent (2013-2014ish) bag (definitely Krakoff era). It was slightly larger than the mini Tanners, and had a slip tab over a rounded pocket. The color was a warm brown - cognac maybe.  I saw it in a boutique when I was broke and hoped to catch it at outlet, but it sold out during a FOS before I saw it.

This Dooney bag's front reminded me of it - but it was a taller bag, not wide.


----------



## houseofcoach999

simplyparticula said:


> Does anyone remember a semi-recent (2013-2014ish) bag (definitely Krakoff era). It was slightly larger than the mini Tanners, and had a slip tab over a rounded pocket. The color was a warm brown - cognac maybe.  I saw it in a boutique when I was broke and hoped to catch it at outlet, but it sold out during a FOS before I saw it.
> 
> This Dooney bag's front reminded me of it - but it was a taller bag, not wide.


This one? Style 26261 Legacy North South Satchel


----------



## whateve

simplyparticula said:


> Does anyone remember a semi-recent (2013-2014ish) bag (definitely Krakoff era). It was slightly larger than the mini Tanners, and had a slip tab over a rounded pocket. The color was a warm brown - cognac maybe.  I saw it in a boutique when I was broke and hoped to catch it at outlet, but it sold out during a FOS before I saw it.
> 
> This Dooney bag's front reminded me of it - but it was a taller bag, not wide.


Is this it?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It is #26384.


----------



## simplyparticula

whateve said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is #26384.


Yes to both - thank you! Now to see whether I can find it now...


----------



## houseofcoach999

simplyparticula said:


> Yes to both - thank you! Now to see whether I can find it now...


Black?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...208037?hash=item25c635da65:g:KpgAAOSwgmJXz0VP


----------



## simplyparticula

I think I want the brown more, but the black is classy.


----------



## whateve

simplyparticula said:


> I think I want the brown more, but the black is classy.


If I recall correctly, this isn't a small bag, like mini Tanner. Here is one with measurements: http://www.ebay.com/itm/458-NWT-COA...938660?hash=item43f8150fa4:g:p~IAAOSwEK9T10ZQ

Here is one with haircalf: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...531312?hash=item41a47d0670:g:8IAAAOSwG-1Wu7cQ
but I wouldn't buy from a seller who only uses stock photos.

You might try searching by "Legacy North South"


----------



## simplyparticula

whateve said:


> If I recall correctly, this isn't a small bag, like mini Tanner. Here is one with measurements: http://www.ebay.com/itm/458-NWT-COA...938660?hash=item43f8150fa4:g:p~IAAOSwEK9T10ZQ
> 
> Here is one with haircalf: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...531312?hash=item41a47d0670:g:8IAAAOSwG-1Wu7cQ
> but I wouldn't buy from a seller who only uses stock photos.
> 
> You might try searching by "Legacy North South"



Thanks. I know it's bigger. Mini Tanner was just my best guess at how to describe the shape of the bag compared to the picture I posted. 
And I never buy from people using stock photos. Not a fan of the hair calf either. I've got some saved searches going for the style number, and I'll periodically check using legacy north south or legacy satchel. I'm not in a rush. The Dooney bag reminded me I'd missed out on a bag I wanted.


----------



## houseofcoach999

simplyparticula said:


> I think I want the brown more, but the black is classy.


I searched eBay and couldn't find it.  I could only find one brown one on Posh Mark. And it actually looks in pretty good condition and not over $200!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Legacy-Satchel-53ca00317819507df316d02e


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> I searched eBay and couldn't find it.  I could only find one brown one on Posh Mark. And it actually looks in pretty good condition and not over $200!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Legacy-Satchel-53ca00317819507df316d02e


Has that been on there over a year? There is a reference to an ebay listing that no longer exists, and someone was willing to pay $200 on November 8. Was that November 8, 2015?


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> Has that been on there over a year? There is a reference to an ebay listing that no longer exists, and someone was willing to pay $200 on November 8. Was that November 8, 2015?


I always wonder when the listing is that old if it's being used in the mean time. I didn't ask. I tried finding it on eBay with that number and couldn't find it either. It's probably not available.


----------



## Julie0318

I found this great Black, Leather, Strapless Portfolio Bag at a Thrift Store Recently. The Bag has a Coach Hang Tag and Creed Stamp that says it was made in New York City, U.S.A & has No. 173-9322. Measurements are approx. 11" x 17". I am unsure if it is Authentic, and if it is, of any details. My online searches have proven unsuccessful. Your expertise would be appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Julie0318 said:


> View attachment 3511072
> View attachment 3511066
> View attachment 3511064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this great Black, Leather, Strapless Portfolio Bag at a Thrift Store Recently. The Bag has a Coach Hang Tag and Creed Stamp that says it was made in New York City, U.S.A & has No. 173-9322. Measurements are approx. 11" x 17". I am unsure if it is Authentic, and if it is, of any details. My online searches have proven unsuccessful. Your expertise would be appreciated.


Welcome to the purse forum! It is authentic. It is a Portfolio #5040 made in the early 1980s. I haven't seen too many so I'd be surprised if you could find it in an online search, especially since the style number isn't on the creed. Fantastic find!

The thread is for IDing styles when you know your bag is authentic. In the future, you can post your request in the authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
and we will ID it for you there as well if you request it.


----------



## krenee12

I saw this purse in a friends facebook pictures. She told me it was a coach purse, but no other information. It is exactly what I am looking for. Any help identifying? Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest.


----------



## houseofcoach999

What bag is this? I found one just like it. It's very simple with one slip pocket inside and a NYC serial number 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/40121647463...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I401216474637.N36.S2.R2.TR16


----------



## CoachNovice

whateve said:


> This is the same bag we were discussing the other day, the one that had the pushlock. I have it in my files as large saddle bag #9210 but I have no confirmation.


Is it a crescent? Bonnie Cashin Era?


----------



## Hyacinth

krenee12 said:


> I saw this purse in a friends facebook pictures. She told me it was a coach purse, but no other information. It is exactly what I am looking for. Any help identifying? Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511923
> View attachment 3511924



It's from the Taylor line. Maybe this one? Without measurements it's really hard to tell. There's no style number in the listing.

And understand that I'm NOT authenticating or recommending this seller or listing since she may not be using her own photos. Several seem to be from a Japanese or Chinese site, the characters look alike to me.

I DON'T RECOMMEND BUYING FROM SELLERS WHO "BORROW" PICTURES OR DON'T TAKE THEIR OWN PHOTOS.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-NW...770853?hash=item568f718c65:g:jo0AAOSw44BYERQV

If you do an Ebay Search for " Coach Taylor Leather Mini Flap " you should find more. The style number is 31844.


----------



## whateve

CoachNovice said:


> Is it a crescent? Bonnie Cashin Era?


It isn't Bonnie Cashin era since it has a creed. It isn't a crescent because it doesn't have a turnlock nor a seam down the center and the flap goes all the way to the bottom. See the differences?




By the way, can you give me the measurements of your bag so I can add them to my files?


----------



## Biermama

houseofcoach999 said:


> Is this yours? It looks sooo roomy! Is it heavy?


Yup, mine  Very roomy and surprisingly not heavy at all (empty) I currently have a coin purse, full size wallet, wristlet with 4 lippies, and an A6 planner in her and still not heavy with room for much more. She would be perfect commuter bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> What bag is this? I found one just like it. It's very simple with one slip pocket inside and a NYC serial number
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401216474637?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I401216474637.N36.S2.R2.TR16



We'd need measurements, better photos and a clear photo of the creed stamp. And of the actual bag that you're asking about.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> We'd need measurements, better photos and a clear photo of the creed stamp. And of the actual bag that you're asking about.







Measures 9" X 4.5" X 2".


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> View attachment 3514282
> View attachment 3514283
> 
> 
> Measures 9" X 4.5" X 2".


9655 small zippered pouch.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> 9655 small zippered pouch.


Whoa that was fast! Thanks! Is this a BC design? Another related question, are all NYC bags her design?


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Whoa that was fast! Thanks! Is this a BC design? Another related question, are all NYC bags her design?


Most NYC bags are not Bonnie Cashin designs. She left Coach before they started using creeds. Bags with the metal plate or just the Coach imprint are likely Bonnie Cashin designs. Some of her styles were remade or adapted, so many NYC bags are Bonnie Cashin inspired. From what I've seen of Bonnie Cashin designs compared to the Cahns', Bonnie Cashin designs were more elaborate and cost more to produce. I think the Cahns tried to keep costs down. When I see a simple bag like this, I'm inclined to think it was a Cahn idea.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> Most NYC bags are not Bonnie Cashin designs. She left Coach before they started using creeds. Bags with the metal plate or just the Coach imprint are likely Bonnie Cashin designs. Some of her styles were remade or adapted, so many NYC bags are Bonnie Cashin inspired. From what I've seen of Bonnie Cashin designs compared to the Cahns', Bonnie Cashin designs were more elaborate and cost more to produce. I think the Cahns tried to keep costs down. When I see a simple bag like this, I'm inclined to think it was a Cahn idea.


Thank you! I see so many bags on eBay that claim to be BC and I wanted to know how to recognize besides the obvious tell tell signs.


----------



## Nikkayy23

I have a coach purse I want to know if it's authentic and what was the estimate retail price . If anyone knows and can help me out that'll be awesome !


----------



## Hyacinth

Nikkayy23 said:


> View attachment 3514308
> View attachment 3514307
> View attachment 3514305
> View attachment 3514306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a coach purse I want to know if it's authentic and what was the estimate retail price . If anyone knows and can help me out that'll be awesome !



I answered your question in the other thread, it's best to ask only in one place. And I don't know the retail price.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Is this Helen's legacy?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...388366?hash=item2cb55ddc4e:g:0MkAAOSwHMJYIN0X


----------



## kjwism

Can I get authenticated before I put this up for sale? It was in my aunt's house and I received it when she passed away.
Item Name: I believe it to be a Coach Hampton Satchel, Wristlet Wallet, and Silk Scarf. Please correct anything you see as wrong. I also believe the color to be Avocado or Guacamole, but would like any insight on that as well.
Link: None
Bag measurements (inches): Bag Height 8.5 Bag Depth 3.75 Bag Length 12 Strap Drop 6.5
Wallet Measurements (inches): Wallet Height 4.75 Wallet Depth 1.25 Wallet Length 7.75
Scarf Measurements (inches): Scarf has a pattern of 2.25 inch squares repeating 4 times for a length of 59.5 inches by width of 10.5 inches.

More pictures available upon request.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Is this Helen's legacy?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...388366?hash=item2cb55ddc4e:g:0MkAAOSwHMJYIN0X


No, that's a duffle sac. Helen's Legacy didn't come out until 1994 so it wouldn't have a NYC creed.


----------



## Hyacinth

kjwism said:


> Can I get authenticated before I put this up for sale? It was in my aunt's house and I received it when she passed away.
> Item Name: I believe it to be a Coach Hampton Satchel, Wristlet Wallet, and Silk Scarf. Please correct anything you see as wrong. I also believe the color to be Avocado or Guacamole, but would like any insight on that as well.
> Link: None
> Bag measurements (inches): Bag Height 8.5 Bag Depth 3.75 Bag Length 12 Strap Drop 6.5
> Wallet Measurements (inches): Wallet Height 4.75 Wallet Depth 1.25 Wallet Length 7.75
> Scarf Measurements (inches): Scarf has a pattern of 2.25 inch squares repeating 4 times for a length of 59.5 inches by width of 10.5 inches.
> 
> More pictures available upon request.
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514949
> View attachment 3514954
> View attachment 3514955
> View attachment 3514956
> View attachment 3514957
> View attachment 3514958
> View attachment 3514960



The bag was called a Hamptons Leather Carryall. It's genuine and was made for the Coach Factory Stores in 2007. I don't know the color name but can't remember Coach using either one of the names you mentioned. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> No, that's a duffle sac. Helen's Legacy didn't come out until 1994 so it wouldn't have a NYC creed.


Ah gotcha! Still learning! Thank you!


----------



## rkiz

Anyone know the name and style number of this kind of bag? The second pic has it in the bottom left corner but I can't make out the text. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Edit: here's one more with the seam down the center 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3518240


----------



## Catbird9

rkiz said:


> Anyone know the name and style number of this kind of bag? The second pic has it in the bottom left corner but I can't make out the text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518236
> 
> View attachment 3518237
> 
> 
> Edit: here's one more with the seam down the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518240


Measurements might be helpful. It looks like it says Shopping Bag, and here's another one:


----------



## rkiz

Catbird9 said:


> Measurements might be helpful. It looks like it says Shopping Bag, and here's another one:
> View attachment 3518390



Ah, thank you thank you! Those measurements look about right for the bag I'm looking at. What year is that catalog from?


----------



## Catbird9

rkiz said:


> Ah, thank you thank you! Those measurements look about right for the bag I'm looking at. What year is that catalog from?


I don't know the date of the little catalog booklet. Based on the bag it came with, I'd guess it was from around late 1970s to early 80s.


----------



## rkiz

Catbird9 said:


> I don't know the date of the little catalog booklet. Based on the bag it came with, I'd guess it was from around late 1970s to early 80s.



Thanks for the info! I appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## houseofcoach999

What is the name of this bag? I don't remember seeing this too often or if I have didn't pay attention.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/28224824712...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I282248247123.N36.S2.R6.TR16


----------



## houseofcoach999

Another one I don't recognize
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m830364688/


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Another one I don't recognize
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m830364688/


Seller doesn't provide measurements but it looks like a Manhattan Matinee bag 4126.


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> Seller doesn't provide measurements but it looks like a Manhattan Matinee bag 4126.


Thank you! Any luck on the burgundy one above it?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you! Any luck on the burgundy one above it?


I looked through every catalog I have from the late '80s thru 1990 and couldn't find it. It doesn't look familiar to me either.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> I looked through every catalog I have from the late '80s thru 1990 and couldn't find it. It doesn't look familiar to me either.


Thank you so much! Blergh.. now I am regretting not bidding enough. Oh well, maybe someday another one will pop up!


----------



## houseofcoach999

This bag is both Coach AND Bonnie Cashin for Meyers?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-DOCTO...328612?hash=item1a1fd6ec64:g:QxIAAOSwXeJYHKso


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> This bag is both Coach AND Bonnie Cashin for Meyers?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-DOCTO...328612?hash=item1a1fd6ec64:g:QxIAAOSwXeJYHKso



The leather in the picture with the Meyers stamp isn't the same leather as the satchel. It's the same picture as the one in these listings, one of which she called a Coach and the later one a Cashin, probably when she found the Meyers stamp:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/moosesmom41...so&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bonnie-Cashin-handbag-vintage-rust-color-exterior-coin-purse-/112167720649?hash=item1a1db796c9:g:V38AAOSwpLNYARBV&nma=true&si=DxPAJLMaHoMXS9oZ0tUnstjD3%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-handbag-vintage-rust-color-exterior-coin-purse-/112166978584?hash=item1a1dac4418:g:V38AAOSwpLNYARBV&nma=true&si=DxPAJLMaHoMXS9oZ0tUnstjD3%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> The leather in the picture with the Meyers stamp isn't the same leather as the satchel. It's the same picture as the one in these listings, one of which she called a Coach and the later one a Cashin, probably when she found the Meyers stamp:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/moosesmom4122/m.html?item=112203328612&rmvSB=true&hash=item1a1fd6ec64:g:QxIAAOSwXeJYHKso&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bonnie-Cashin-handbag-vintage-rust-color-exterior-coin-purse-/112167720649?hash=item1a1db796c9:g:V38AAOSwpLNYARBV&nma=true&si=DxPAJLMaHoMXS9oZ0tUnstjD3%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-handbag-vintage-rust-color-exterior-coin-purse-/112166978584?hash=item1a1dac4418:g:V38AAOSwpLNYARBV&nma=true&si=DxPAJLMaHoMXS9oZ0tUnstjD3%2BI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


That's what I thought. I should've recognized the seller's name if I looked. I had emailed him/her when the Meyers bag was first listed as Coach.! Doh!


----------



## rkiz

Morning, ladies! I picked this one up locally today, and I'm not sure what it's called. It's a small tote/shoulder bag with a center seam down the front, and two flap slip pockets on the inside. Measures approx 15" x 9" x 3.5" . Made in NYC... Any ideas?


----------



## houseofcoach999

Anyone have this pouch on their catalog? I will laugh if that's what it really is called.. a drawstring pouch.. no actual name! LOL!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-COACH...392697?hash=item3ad24d6cf9:g:eYMAAOSwHMJYKj1i


----------



## whateve

houseofcoach999 said:


> Anyone have this pouch on their catalog? I will laugh if that's what it really is called.. a drawstring pouch.. no actual name! LOL!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-COACH...392697?hash=item3ad24d6cf9:g:eYMAAOSwHMJYKj1i


It's a marble bag #4031


----------



## houseofcoach999

whateve said:


> It's a marble bag #4031


Yay! Thank you!  Adding to my wish list. It's really cute!


----------



## houseofcoach999

ID please? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-RED-L...fcraWMH0yP2wmy0K7FArE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofcoach999 said:


> ID please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-RED-LEATHER-SIGNATURE-EMBOSSED-HANDBAG-PURSE-/112201488165?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ebpTfzfcraWMH0yP2wmy0K7FArE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks like a Daphne Embossed Satchel Large from 2001


----------



## houseofcoach999

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like a Daphne Embossed Satchel Large from 2001


Thank you!


----------



## rkiz

I have this one stuffed and drying, forgot to take pics before the dunk! I've seen it called a "doctors bag" or "speedy"... Anyone know the style number or real name? It's got a long detachable strap not pictured, and inside are two flap slip pockets with an NYC creed.


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> I have this one stuffed and drying, forgot to take pics before the dunk! I've seen it called a "doctors bag" or "speedy"... Anyone know the style number or real name? It's got a long detachable strap not pictured, and inside are two flap slip pockets with an NYC creed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524143
> View attachment 3524144


It's a Madison satchel large #9765. It was introduced in 1986. Speedy is a trademark of Louis Vuitton.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> It's a Madison satchel large #9765. It was introduced in 1986. Speedy is a trademark of Louis Vuitton.



Thank you!


----------



## missbaltimore

Hi everyone-- I've got a question about the Soft Satchel 4055 (I believe that's what this is). Did it come in another size? Someone has asked me if this is the "big" one because apparently she bought one last week and it turned out to be the "little" one. I've never seen any other size of this style but that doesn't mean anything. This one is 10" long x 7 1/2" tall x 5 1/2" deep on the footprint-- a little bigger if I could measure with the fullness. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

missbaltimore said:


> Hi everyone-- I've got a question about the Soft Satchel 4055 (I believe that's what this is). Did it come in another size? Someone has asked me if this is the "big" one because apparently she bought one last week and it turned out to be the "little" one. I've never seen any other size of this style but that doesn't mean anything. This one is 10" long x 7 1/2" tall x 5 1/2" deep on the footprint-- a little bigger if I could measure with the fullness. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529571



There were 2 different sizes of Soft Satchel made around 1987-88 but the larger one seems to have been discontunued by late 1989. The standard size Soft Satchel # 4055 is listed as 11 inches long by 8 1/2 x 5 1/2, the Soft Satchel Large # 4060 at 13 inches by 9 x 5 1/2. All the details are the same, the only visual clue as to which one is larger is the longer distance from the two vertical bands of leather running down from the handles to the edge of the bag on the Large version.

The one in your photo is the standard size 4055, I'm posting a photo of the Large 4060 from the Holiday 1987 catalog so you can see what that difference actually looks like.


----------



## missbaltimore

Hyacinth said:


> There were 2 different sizes of Soft Satchel made around 1987-88 but the larger one seems to have been discontunued by late 1989. The standard size Soft Satchel # 4055 is listed as 11 inches long by 8 1/2 x 5 1/2, the Soft Satchel Large # 4060 at 13 inches by 9 x 5 1/2. All the details are the same, the only visual clue as to which one is larger is the longer distance from the two vertical bands of leather running down from the handles to the edge of the bag on the Large version.
> 
> The one in your photo is the standard size 4055, I'm posting a photo of the Large 4060 from the Holiday 1987 catalog so you can see what that difference actually looks like.


Thanks so much for the clarification and the photo!


----------



## elyima

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. Quick question to see if I can elicit some knowledge to help me out. Can someone ID the style of this bag for me? A seller told me that the number is 0577-326 but I wasn't able to find other similar bags based on that or even what this style is called. Does someone know? TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

elyima said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. Quick question to see if I can elicit some knowledge to help me out. Can someone ID the style of this bag for me? A seller told me that the number is 0577-326 but I wasn't able to find other similar bags based on that or even what this style is called. Does someone know? TIA!


It appears to be a Devon Bag, style #9908. Before 1994, each bag had a unique serial number that had nothing to do with the style number.


----------



## elyima

Catbird9 said:


> It appears to be a Devon Bag, style #9908. Before 1994, each bag had a unique serial number that had nothing to do with the style number.


I read about that, but I wasn't sure how to go about finding it. That answers my question about how old she is too. Thanks so much Catbird9! She'll make a nice little rehab project.


----------



## rkiz

Saw this one on eBay, not sure I've seen this style before - anyone have a name or style number for it? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112188023552


----------



## elyima

Here's another one that I can't quite figure out.... Bag dimensions are 8" x 11". Thanks!


----------



## whateve

elyima said:


> Here's another one that I can't quite figure out.... Bag dimensions are 8" x 11". Thanks!


9887 Roll bag from around 1991.


----------



## elyima

whateve said:


> 9887 Roll bag from around 1991.


Thank you so much Whateve!


----------



## itscindylou

Does anyone know what the official name of this color is? This a Janice from 1992. A customer is asking so I thought I'd try and find out. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

itscindylou said:


> Does anyone know what the official name of this color is? This a Janice from 1992. A customer is asking so I thought I'd try and find out. Thank you!


It's probably either Forest Green or Black. I think we can rule out British Tan, Burgundy, Camel, Mahogany, Navy, Putty, Stone or Tabac.


----------



## itscindylou

Catbird9 said:


> It's probably either Forest Green or Black. I think we can rule out British Tan, Burgundy, Camel, Mahogany, Navy, Putty, Stone or Tabac.


It's definitely green and not black. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> Does anyone know what the official name of this color is? This a Janice from 1992. A customer is asking so I thought I'd try and find out. Thank you!





Catbird9 said:


> It's probably either Forest Green or Black. I think we can rule out British Tan, Burgundy, Camel, Mahogany, Navy, Putty, Stone or Tabac.



It *can't* be a Janice from 1992. The Janice's Legacy wasn't introduced until 1994. Check your serial number or post a photo of it here.


----------



## BeenBurned

itscindylou said:


> Does anyone know what the official name of this color is? This a Janice from 1992. A customer is asking so I thought I'd try and find out. Thank you!





Hyacinth said:


> It *can't* be a Janice from 1992. The Janice's Legacy wasn't introduced until 1994. Check your serial number or post a photo of it here.


It's from 2002 and not vintage for another 6 years.


----------



## itscindylou

Hyacinth said:


> It *can't* be a Janice from 1992. The Janice's Legacy wasn't introduced until 1994. Check your serial number or post a photo of it here.





BeenBurned said:


> It's from 2002 and not vintage for another 6 years.


I had it authenticated before I purchased it. This is a photo of the serial number. Wouldn't it have an 02 if it was from 2002?


----------



## whateve

itscindylou said:


> I had it authenticated before I purchased it. This is a photo of the serial number. Wouldn't it have an 02 if it was from 2002?


No. In 1992, Coach was still using unique serial numbers. They put in the system with the year in the serial number in 1994. They didn't start using double digits for year until 2004. You violated etsy policy selling a 2002 bag as vintage.


----------



## itscindylou

whateve said:


> No. In 1992, Coach was still using unique serial numbers. They put in the system with the year in the serial number in 1994. They didn't start using double digits for year until 2004. You violated etsy policy selling a 2002 bag as vintage.


Ok. I'm still learning, but now that you say it I remember that the unique serial numbers started in 2004. I guess I was thrown off by the the fact that 9950 is the actual style number for the Janice bag. I thought the numbers previous to 1994 were meaningless. Anyway, thank you for the information! I will contact the buyer and let know that the bag is not vintage as I thought.


----------



## whateve

itscindylou said:


> Ok. I'm still learning, but now that you say it I remember that the unique serial numbers started in 2004. I guess I was thrown off by the the fact that 9950 is the actual style number for the Janice bag. I thought the numbers previous to 1994 were meaningless. Anyway, thank you for the information! I will contact the buyer and let know that the bag is not vintage as I thought.


Yes, 9950 is the style number and it is a Janice. There are no Janice bags that have unique serial numbers. You are right in that numbers previous to 1994 are meaningless. They are also all numeric. If you see any letters in the creed, it was made after 1994. Since your bag was made in 2002, it does have the style number in the creed as well as the date. The Dominican Republic was a give-away too, since Coach bags were all made in the US prior to 1994.

Your statement "I remember that the unique serial numbers started in 2004." makes no sense at all.


----------



## itscindylou

whateve said:


> Yes, 9950 is the style number and it is a Janice. There are no Janice bags that have unique serial numbers. You are right in that numbers previous to 1994 are meaningless. They are also all numeric. If you see any letters in the creed, it was made after 1994. Since your bag was made in 2002, it does have the style number in the creed as well as the date. The Dominican Republic was a give-away too, since Coach bags were all made in the US prior to 1994.
> 
> Your statement "I remember that the unique serial numbers started in 2004." makes no sense at all.


That was a slip up. I meant to say 1994.


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> I had it authenticated before I purchased it. This is a photo of the serial number. Wouldn't it have an 02 if it was from 2002?



*SALEAREA GUIDES!* (Hey, I haven't plugged them for weeks - it's time!)

And once again - aside from all the facts in the Salearea Guides, the American Legacy line wasn't introduced until Fall 1994. If we authenticated it we probably didn't date it since everyone here who's been here for any length of time should have already read the Salearea Guides at least half a dozen times and should be able to quote them in their sleep, so why should we give production dates in our answers? You know the saying "Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach him to fish and he eats for a lifetime"? Same principle. The answers are where everyone can find them.

One of the reasons I agreed to research and write them for Salearea is that, unlike Whateve, I'm a lazy-arsed beeeetch who HATES to keep writing and repeating the same information over and over and overand over and overandoverand ... you get the idea. That's X number of minutes in my life I'll never get back again, and at my age those minutes are running out quickly. So I refuse to write the same thing more than once when I've already explained it in detail and everyone here who's been here more than a month has been told where to find it.

And if they haven't bothered to save the link, Google is their friend.


----------



## itscindylou

I have read the Salearea Guides in their entirety at least once and referenced them several times. I just don't have them memorized. I bought a lot of bags within a short period of time trying to build up inventory for my Etsy shop and obviously I didn't research the Janice thoroughly enough. Also, when I mentioned that I had the bag authenticated before purchasing it, I wasn't suggesting that it should have been dated for me. I was just worried that it may have been a fake so I went back in the archives to make sure I'd had it looked at before I purchased it. Sorry for all my mistakes on this one.


----------



## Hyacinth

itscindylou said:


> I have read the Salearea Guides in their entirety at least once and referenced them several times. I just don't have them memorized. I bought a lot of bags within a short period of time trying to build up inventory for my Etsy shop and obviously I didn't research the Janice thoroughly enough. Also, when I mentioned that I had the bag authenticated before purchasing it, I wasn't suggesting that it should have been dated for me. I was just worried that it may have been a fake so I went back in the archives to make sure I'd had it looked at before I purchased it. Sorry for all my mistakes on this one.



No problem - I don';t have them memorized either, at least not every detail. But I do have the links saved so I can refer back to them any time I'm not sure of something. The nice thing about the Internet is that you don't necessarily have to memorize things as long as you know where to find them. And the more times you read them, the more you'll remember.


----------



## Lindsaym

I bought this wallet at Coach or a Coach outlet back in the early 2000s. It's still the best wallet I've ever owned. Anyone know the name of this style? It measures about 4" x 4", and I'd love to get another one off eBay but don't know what to search for! Many thanks in advance for any leads you might have.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lindsaym said:


> I bought this wallet at Coach or a Coach outlet back in the early 2000s. It's still the best wallet I've ever owned. Anyone know the name of this style? It measures about 4" x 4", and I'd love to get another one off eBay but don't know what to search for! Many thanks in advance for any leads you might have.
> View attachment 3546109
> View attachment 3546107
> View attachment 3546108



It's not going to be easy finding it by the name, since after 15 years not many owners will still even remember the name to put it in the listing. But it was called a Bedford Compact Wallet with Passcase, from around 2001, and the style number was 6949. This is the only photo I have, sorry about the small size. They made several different versions of that style in leather and Signature so you just have to keep looking
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 :


----------



## Lindsaym

Hyacinth, you're some kind of wizard! Thanks so much for IDing it so quickly!!!


----------



## Catbird9

Lindsaym said:


> I bought this wallet at Coach or a Coach outlet back in the early 2000s. It's still the best wallet I've ever owned. Anyone know the name of this style? It measures about 4" x 4", and I'd love to get another one off eBay but don't know what to search for! Many thanks in advance for any leads you might have.
> View attachment 3546109
> View attachment 3546107
> View attachment 3546108


Here's one I found (but it's not red, unfortunately) using the search terms "Coach leather zip around wallet":
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391484186651?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Good luck in your search!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsaym said:


> I bought this wallet at Coach or a Coach outlet back in the early 2000s. It's still the best wallet I've ever owned. Anyone know the name of this style? It measures about 4" x 4", and I'd love to get another one off eBay but don't know what to search for! Many thanks in advance for any leads you might have.
> View attachment 3546109
> View attachment 3546107
> View attachment 3546108





Catbird9 said:


> Here's one I found (but it's not red, unfortunately) using the search terms "Coach leather zip around wallet":
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391484186651?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Good luck in your search!




Embossed leather: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...339451?hash=item3ad36e87bb:g:88EAAOSwEzxYOkdJ


----------



## Lindsaym

Thank you both for spotting those!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Hi everyone! Please help identify this purse. Sadly I don't have more than measurements and a photo.  Trying to decide if practical or to heavy for daily use

11" wide by 4" Deep by 9" height
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

SuzieSueSure said:


> Hi everyone! Please help identify this purse. Sadly I don't have more than measurements and a photo.  Trying to decide if practical or to heavy for daily use
> 
> 11" wide by 4" Deep by 9" height
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3552299



Wow! I'm a better googler than I thought . For those interested it is the Ranger flap crossbody in smooth leather

Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

SuzieSueSure said:


> Wow! I'm a better googler than I thought . For those interested it is the Ranger flap crossbody in smooth leather
> 
> Thanks again!


There are quite few people on the forum who have it. I had one but returned it. I had trouble keeping the chains in place. I don't recall it being very heavy.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

whateve said:


> There are quite few people on the forum who have it. I had one but returned it. I had trouble keeping the chains in place. I don't recall it being very heavy.



Thanks Whateve!

Seems like it got mixed reviews - I'll have to mull it over a bit


----------



## LatinaChica

I have a question about a Park pebbled leather wallet. Was this an Outlet item? I'm trying to see if a gift I received is authentic but I'm only finding the same wallet on Rakuten and on Ebay when I search Google.  The person who gifted it to me shops at the outlets a lot but they are also always looking for a bargain. It's a zippered black pebbled leather zip around wallet. Has the Coach care instructions and the white price tag inside the wallet that says the style name and price.


----------



## whateve

LatinaChica said:


> I have a question about a Park pebbled leather wallet. Was this an Outlet item? I'm trying to see if a gift I received is authentic but I'm only finding the same wallet on Rakuten and on Ebay when I search Google.  The person who gifted it to me shops at the outlets a lot but they are also always looking for a bargain. It's a zippered black pebbled leather zip around wallet. Has the Coach care instructions and the white price tag inside the wallet that says the style name and price.


Park is a factory line, not full price. You won't find it at Coach.com and probably not at department stores either. We have an authentication thread you can post to if you'd like here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
Please read the first post to see what information we need.


----------



## quinna

Hi ladies, any ideas about this wristlet/clutch? It measures approximately 10" x 5." These are all the photos I have. Thanks!


----------



## ozmodiar

quinna said:


> Hi ladies, any ideas about this wristlet/clutch? It measures approximately 10" x 5." These are all the photos I have. Thanks!


Penelope Leather Spectator Clutch  #13149


----------



## quinna

ozmodiar said:


> Penelope Leather Spectator Clutch  #13149


Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hi All! I have a question about the Rivets Market Tote...how long ago was it released? I am trying to decide how long I'll have to wait for a mark down. 

http://www.coach.com/coach-bandana-...=BANDANA RIVETS MARKET TOTE IN PEBBLE LEATHER


----------



## whateve

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Hi All! I have a question about the Rivets Market Tote...how long ago was it released? I am trying to decide how long I'll have to wait for a mark down.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-bandana-rivets-market-tote-in-pebble-leather/55633.html?searchkeyword=BANDANA RIVETS MARKET TOTE IN PEBBLE LEATHER


There are a few on ebay that were made in August. I think they normally take 3 or 4 months to get to market, so if that is true it hasn't been out very long at all.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

whateve said:


> There are a few on ebay that were made in August. I think they normally take 3 or 4 months to get to market, so if that is true it hasn't been out very long at all.



Thanks! I found pix of the bandana line in the Fall thread...from the posts it looks like they came out in late September.


----------



## Transported

Does anyone know what this Bag is called and what the style number is? I love the strap! It looks like the wider strap that are on Tafts. Don't think I have ever seen this bag before.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...451795?hash=item1a20ccf193:g:gmgAAOSwiONYPIdp
Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> Does anyone know what this Bag is called and what the style number is? I love the strap! It looks like the wider strap that are on Tafts. Don't think I have ever seen this bag before.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...451795?hash=item1a20ccf193:g:gmgAAOSwiONYPIdp
> Thank you!



Looks like a Sling Bag #9710. Here's Hyacinth's post from upthread, with a catalog scan:



Hyacinth said:


> That was a hard one. It's from the early to mid-1980s and was called a Sling Bag, style number 9710.
> 
> I think someone sent me this scan of the catalog page and I don't even  know what year it's from but the page style is from that time period.


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Sling Bag #9710. Here's Hyacinth's post from upthread, with a catalog scan:


So Cool! Some day maybe i will see one in person. I don't know if it would be to small a bag for me.... But it looks great and I love the look of the strap.
Funny, that time period seems to be the time period of the bags I gravitate towards  I knew someone here  would know! Thank you so much Catbird!


----------



## rkiz

Transported said:


> Does anyone know what this Bag is called and what the style number is? I love the strap! It looks like the wider strap that are on Tafts. Don't think I have ever seen this bag before.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leath...451795?hash=item1a20ccf193:g:gmgAAOSwiONYPIdp
> Thank you!



I saw this listing too and also thought that wide strap was neat! [emoji846]


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> So Cool! Some day maybe i will see one in person. I don't know if it would be to small a bag for me.... But it looks great and I love the look of the strap.
> Funny, that time period seems to be the time period of the bags I gravitate towards  I knew someone here  would know! Thank you so much Catbird!





rkiz said:


> I saw this listing too and also thought that wide strap was neat! [emoji846]



I had seen a two-tone Sling Bag on Etsy recently, so I recognized the style. That time period is a favorite of mine, and I love that strap too.


----------



## rkiz

Catbird9 said:


> I had seen a two-tone Sling Bag on Etsy recently, so I recognized the style. That time period is a favorite of mine, and I love that strap too.



Thanks for sharing the catalog photo, always love seeing those. I've been trying to save them as I see them to keep for future reference [emoji4]


----------



## Stenberg76

PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS COACH BAG! I HAVE HAD THIS TINY COACH BAG FOR AWHILE AND I WOULD LIKE TO SELL TO PUT MONEY TOWARDS ANOTHER BAG. IT'S A OCELOT PATTERN WITH A TURN LOCK THAT DOES NOT TURN NOR DOES IT LOCK, IN FRONT OF THE EXTERIOR SLIP POCKET. I DON'T KNOW THE NAME FOR THIS BAG AND THERE'S NO CREED INSIDE. DOES ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE A BAG LIKE MINE? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANK YOU


----------



## Stenberg76

Anyone?


----------



## Stenberg76

Stenberg76 said:


> View attachment 3557906
> View attachment 3557905
> View attachment 3557904
> View attachment 3557903
> View attachment 3557902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS COACH BAG! I HAVE HAD THIS TINY COACH BAG FOR AWHILE AND I WOULD LIKE TO SELL TO PUT MONEY TOWARDS ANOTHER BAG. IT'S A OCELOT PATTERN WITH A TURN LOCK THAT DOES NOT TURN NOR DOES IT LOCK, IN FRONT OF THE EXTERIOR SLIP POCKET. I DON'T KNOW THE NAME FOR THIS BAG AND THERE'S NO CREED INSIDE. DOES ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE A BAG LIKE MINE? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANK YOU


Anyone out there who can help me ID this Coach (NAME & STYLE NUMBER)?


----------



## houseof999

Stenberg76 said:


> Anyone?


I am not an expert but I have never seen a newer bag that didn't have a Creed patch. Try authentication thread first. Is there any tag inside the pocket with a serial number?


----------



## whateve

Stenberg76 said:


> View attachment 3557906
> View attachment 3557905
> View attachment 3557904
> View attachment 3557903
> View attachment 3557902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS COACH BAG! I HAVE HAD THIS TINY COACH BAG FOR AWHILE AND I WOULD LIKE TO SELL TO PUT MONEY TOWARDS ANOTHER BAG. IT'S A OCELOT PATTERN WITH A TURN LOCK THAT DOES NOT TURN NOR DOES IT LOCK, IN FRONT OF THE EXTERIOR SLIP POCKET. I DON'T KNOW THE NAME FOR THIS BAG AND THERE'S NO CREED INSIDE. DOES ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE A BAG LIKE MINE? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANK YOU


Hi, sorry no one has answered you. I remember this bag from around 2011-2012. I never got one and can never remember the name. It doesn't have a creed number because it is considered a small bag or pouch. It was called a Chelsea small bag. I don't know the exact name or style number. Here is the bigger bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...306753?hash=item41ba8759c1:g:kNkAAOSwYIxX7Rpt
and a picture of the leather version: http://coach-handbagsonsale.blogspot.com/2012/02/coach-chelsea-metallic-leather-small.html


----------



## Ravvie99

Curious about this one - is it an early grommet Dinky? I remember a discussion of these on the AT awhile back but never saw the interior. This one has reg. dogleash clips v. lobster clasps. Beautiful (NMA)!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...390824?hash=item1a22497ba8:g:aN8AAOSwlfxXGqZw


----------



## Hyacinth

Ravvie99 said:


> Curious about this one - is it an early grommet Dinky? I remember a discussion of these on the AT awhile back but never saw the interior. This one has reg. dogleash clips v. lobster clasps. Beautiful (NMA)!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BONNI...390824?hash=item1a22497ba8:g:aN8AAOSwlfxXGqZw



That's what it looks like to me too. They're actually not Coach's regular dogleash clips. they were made specially for the Dinky-type bags with the integral grommets since the regular dogleash clips wouldn't fit the holes correctly, according to one of our experts (R L Bernstein, I think). There were some posts on it 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## Stenberg76

houseof999 said:


> I am not an expert but I have never seen a newer bag that didn't have a Creed patch. Try authentication thread first. Is there any tag inside the pocket with a serial number?


I checked inside and out and there's no tag with a number. Just the small brown interior side tag "MADE IN CHINA". There are others like this under New Coach Chelsea Signature Small Bag. Same shape of bag, but I need more information and the style number. I'm unable to find another one like mine with the same color/print. Thank you


----------



## Stenberg76

whateve said:


> Hi, sorry no one has answered you. I remember this bag from around 2011-2012. I never got one and can never remember the name. It doesn't have a creed number because it is considered a small bag or pouch. It was called a Chelsea small bag. I don't know the exact name or style number. Here is the bigger bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Chels...306753?hash=item41ba8759c1:g:kNkAAOSwYIxX7Rpt
> and a picture of the leather version: http://coach-handbagsonsale.blogspot.com/2012/02/coach-chelsea-metallic-leather-small.html


Thank you for this information. I can't find another one like mine, with the same color/print. I know there's always a style number given for each Coach Bag, even if it doesn't include a tag or creed patch with ID # inside. Hopefully, I will find out soon. I appreciate your help. (^.^)


----------



## Ravvie99

Hyacinth said:


> That's what it looks like to me too. They're actually not Coach's regular dogleash clips. they were made specially for the Dinky-type bags with the integral grommets since the regular dogleash clips wouldn't fit the holes correctly, according to one of our experts (R L Bernstein, I think). There were some posts on it 2 or 3 months ago.



Thanks, Hyacinth! Found the old posts - RLB showed the special dogleash clips on an early grommet convertible clutch. Cool!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Any info appreciated!

I found this online and am unfamiliar.  Only measurements given (this site constantly mis-measures) are 6" wide by 10" high by 3" deep.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

SuzieSueSure said:


> View attachment 3559303
> View attachment 3559304
> View attachment 3559305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info appreciated!
> 
> I found this online and am unfamiliar.  Only measurements given (this site constantly mis-measures) are 6" wide by 10" high by 3" deep.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You should have provided a link to the listing. Was there a creed picture? It looks like a duffle drawstring spectator from the Lightweights collection but it is much bigger than those measurements. Mine is 12 1/2 inches tall by 9 inches wide and 9 inches deep. Possibly the seller just doesn't know how to measure. It's a big bag, similar to the size of the duffle sac.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

whateve said:


> You should have provided a link to the listing. Was there a creed picture? It looks like a duffle drawstring spectator from the Lightweights collection but it is much bigger than those measurements. Mine is 12 1/2 inches tall by 9 inches wide and 9 inches deep. Possibly the seller just doesn't know how to measure. It's a big bag, similar to the size of the duffle sac.



Thanks - here is the link.

Thredup authenticates but doesn't do good photos - esp no serial.

https://www.thredup.com/product/20930026


----------



## whateve

SuzieSueSure said:


> Thanks - here is the link.
> 
> Thredup authenticates but doesn't do good photos - esp no serial.
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/20930026


Yeah, it doesn't show much. It is final sale and without a creed picture, you have no way of knowing it is authentic. I don't know if I would trust their authenticators. On the other hand, it is a good price for a gorgeous bag if it is authentic. I don't see any problems in the pictures, other than fading.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

whateve said:


> Yeah, it doesn't show much. It is final sale and without a creed picture, you have no way of knowing it is authentic. I don't know if I would trust their authenticators. On the other hand, it is a good price for a gorgeous bag if it is authentic. I don't see any problems in the pictures, other than fading.



Thanks Whateve!

I find their prices so tempting! I've never been a bucket bag gal but it is so pretty I'm tempted to have a go at it!

Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> You should have provided a link to the listing. Was there a creed picture? It looks like a duffle drawstring spectator from the Lightweights collection but it is much bigger than those measurements. Mine is 12 1/2 inches tall by 9 inches wide and 9 inches deep. Possibly the seller just doesn't know how to measure. It's a big bag, similar to the size of the duffle sac.





SuzieSueSure said:


> Thanks - here is the link.
> 
> Thredup authenticates but doesn't do good photos - esp no serial.
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/20930026



Whateve's measurements of her own bag match the ones in Coach's catalog, so I'd have to question the measurements in the listing too. Just looking at the bag on the manni in that listing it's hard to see how anyone could even come up with a depth measurement of 3 inches.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Hyacinth said:


> Whateve's measurements of her own bag match the ones in Coach's catalog, so I'd have to question the measurements in the listing too. Just looking at the bag on the manni in that listing it's hard to see how anyone could even come up with a depth measurement of 3 inches.



Yes they notoriously mis-measure so I take those with a grain of salt.

I've ordered women's clothes that arrive as little girls dresses - so at least those are returnable 

I ordered it so I hope it is wonderful!

Thank you both so very much!


----------



## Hyacinth

SuzieSueSure said:


> Yes they notoriously mis-measure so I take those with a grain of salt.
> 
> I've ordered women's clothes that arrive as little girls dresses - so at least those are returnable
> 
> I ordered it so I hope it is wonderful!
> 
> Thank you both so very much!



Good luck! Please post a photo of the creed and a link back to the listing in the Authenticate This Coach thread after you get the bag


----------



## quinna

Assuming this is legit, is this bag some sort of outlet Sadie remake? I've never seen anything like it before. This is the only pic I have (from thred up, so the link is useless if you don't have an account.) Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Kitts

Looking for the name or style # for this wristlet.  Would like to search for it in other colors.  Thanks!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-wristlet-browntan-12913192/?tref=category&t=ger_decrof


----------



## Hobbsy

quinna said:


> Assuming this is legit, is this bag some sort of outlet Sadie remake? I've never seen anything like it before. This is the only pic I have (from thred up, so the link is useless if you don't have an account.) Just curious. Thanks!


I keep looking in hopes someone knows....this is a great looking bag!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Hobbsy said:


> I keep looking in hopes someone knows....this is a great looking bag!



Others can still look at the picture without an account; it doesn't prompt you to login if you don't click the photo (on mobile) 

Good luck - she's beautiful


----------



## whateve

Kitts said:


> Looking for the name or style # for this wristlet.  Would like to search for it in other colors.  Thanks!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-wristlet-browntan-12913192/?tref=category&t=ger_decrof


It's a Peyton Signature Go Go Wristlet #F49965. Here are a bunch of similar items: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...o.TRS1&_nkw=coach+peyton+wristlet+go&_sacat=0


----------



## Kitts

whateve said:


> It's a Peyton Signature Go Go Wristlet #F49965. Here are a bunch of similar items: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...o.TRS1&_nkw=coach+peyton+wristlet+go&_sacat=0



Thank you so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## katev

I have been watching the TBS series Search Party, it's an odd series but it becomes compelling if you let it get to you! The lead character is named Dory and sometimes she wears rather vintage clothes. I have been paying attention to her purses and was wondering if some of them are vintage coach. What do you think of the bag in these pictures, it could be a Sheridan?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have been watching the TBS series Search Party, it's an odd series but it becomes compelling if you let it get to you! The lead character is named Dory and sometimes she wears rather vintage clothes. I have been paying attention to her purses and was wondering if some of them are vintage coach. What do you think of the bag in these pictures, it could be a Sheridan?
> 
> View attachment 3563429


It's a Dooney. Probably an Equestrian: http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/Dooney-Bourke-EQ.htm


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It's a Dooney. Probably an Equestrian: http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/Dooney-Bourke-EQ.htm



Thanks! It looked like a Sheridan - but not quite - mystery solved!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'd appreciate name and (if possible) style numbers of the following three items.

I don't know what the closure is called. It's a spring loaded snap. Measurements are about 7.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep. Serial is XXXX-XXX format.


----------



## BeenBurned

#2: Zip around credit card case. (Sonoma?) Doesn't have cash or coin pockets.


----------



## BeenBurned

Last one is a wallet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> #2: Zip around credit card case. (Sonoma?) Doesn't have cash or coin pockets.
> View attachment 3565054
> 
> View attachment 3565055



That's a Sonoma Zip Wallet in Navy. I rehabbed one (see link below) that I found at a garage sale for $3 and Hyacinth identified and authenticated it for me. My husband really likes it and still uses it every day. It is a nice, handy little accessory!

https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/22372003/


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> That's a Sonoma Zip Wallet in Navy. I rehabbed one (see link below) that I found at a garage sale for $3 and Hyacinth identified and authenticated it for me. My husband really likes it and still uses it every day. It is a nice, handy little accessory!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/22372003/


Thanks @katev ! That's identical to mine! I wish I could get DH to use some of my finds!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'd appreciate name and (if possible) style numbers of the following three items.
> 
> I don't know what the closure is called. It's a spring loaded snap. Measurements are about 7.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep. Serial is XXXX-XXX format.
> View attachment 3565046



Chrystie Bag, 9892 from around '91-92. The clasp was called a Springlock. MSRP was $94 in early 1992.


BeenBurned said:


> Last one is a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3565056
> 
> View attachment 3565057
> 
> View attachment 3565058



Continental Clutch, also early 1990s, #4826, original MSRP was $134 in 1992.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Chrystie Bag, 9892 from around '91-92. The clasp was called a Springlock. MSRP was $94 in early 1992.
> 
> 
> Continental Clutch, also early 1990s, #4826, original MSRP was $134 in 1992.


Thank you, @Hyacinth!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you, @Hyacinth!


----------



## likecoach

Hello, I am new here and new to forums. I cannot find specific directions to post a question so I am typing it under "post reply." 
My question is does any one know if older leather Coach Waverly bags, specifically style #4133 and style #4157 were ever made in colors like light blue and green? There are some showing up on ebay in beautiful condition, in fact I just bought a light blue tote D6M - 4133 (have not received and know no bag can be authenticated by serial number alone but am wondering about color). There is also a lovely lime green Waverly bag  #4157 for sale. I do not know how to reference the posting on ebay or post pictures.
If I have committed a huge faux pas posting here, please someone let me know how to do it correctly!
Thanks in advance to anyone that can answer questions.
PS. Am back editing this, looks like it did show up as a post.


----------



## whateve

likecoach said:


> Hello, I am new here and new to forums. I cannot find specific directions to post a question so I am typing it under "post reply."
> My question is does any one know if older leather Coach Waverly bags, specifically style #4133 and style #4157 were ever made in colors like light blue and green? There are some showing up on ebay in beautiful condition, in fact I just bought a light blue tote D6M - 4133 (have not received and know no bag can be authenticated by serial number alone but am wondering about color). There is also a lovely lime green Waverly bag  #4157 for sale. I do not know how to reference the posting on ebay or post pictures.
> If I have committed a huge faux pas posting here, please someone let me know how to do it correctly!
> Thanks in advance to anyone that can answer questions.
> PS. Am back editing this, looks like it did show up as a post.


Hi and welcome to the purse forum. The Waverly bags did come in some pastel colors, including periwinkle, aqua and lime. However, they are highly faked so they should be authenticated. We can authenticate them in our authenticate thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/ The first post of that thread tells what we need. If they are posted on ebay, you don't need to post pictures as long as they are viewable online, like in the ebay listing.


----------



## likecoach

Thank you so much for your answer so quickly. I am thoroughly smitten with the light colors.


----------



## Hyacinth

likecoach said:


> Hello, I am new here and new to forums. I cannot find specific directions to post a question so I am typing it under "post reply."
> My question is does any one know if older leather Coach Waverly bags, specifically style #4133 and style #4157 were ever made in colors like light blue and green? There are some showing up on ebay in beautiful condition, in fact I just bought a light blue tote D6M - 4133 (have not received and know no bag can be authenticated by serial number alone but am wondering about color). There is also a lovely lime green Waverly bag  #4157 for sale. I do not know how to reference the posting on ebay or post pictures.
> If I have committed a huge faux pas posting here, please someone let me know how to do it correctly!
> Thanks in advance to anyone that can answer questions.
> PS. Am back editing this, looks like it did show up as a post.



Style 4157 is _not_  a Waverly. See my comments in the Authentication thread.


----------



## rkiz

Can anyone ID this NYC saddle bag? The strap is pretty short and not adjustable, the only similar styles I'm finding have buckle straps. Not sure if the strap was altered? Measures 10"w x 9"h x 4"d. Strap drop of about 11". Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> Can anyone ID this NYC saddle bag? The strap is pretty short and not adjustable, the only similar styles I'm finding have buckle straps. Not sure if the strap was altered? Measures 10"w x 9"h x 4"d. Strap drop of about 11". Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569066
> View attachment 3569067
> View attachment 3569068
> View attachment 3569070
> View attachment 3569071


I think it is a classic pouch that has been altered. The stitching isn't straight and the cut edge isn't finished.


----------



## Catbird9

rkiz said:


> Can anyone ID this NYC saddle bag? The strap is pretty short and not adjustable, the only similar styles I'm finding have buckle straps. Not sure if the strap was altered? Measures 10"w x 9"h x 4"d. Strap drop of about 11". Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569066
> View attachment 3569067
> View attachment 3569068
> View attachment 3569070
> View attachment 3569071



It's a #9170 Classic Pouch (aka Classic Shoulder Bag). Your hunch is correct, the strap was altered. The original bag had two brass buckles attaching the strap.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> I think it is a classic pouch that has been altered. The stitching isn't straight and the cut edge isn't finished.





Catbird9 said:


> It's a #9170 Classic Pouch (aka Classic Shoulder Bag). Your hunch is correct, the strap was altered. The original bag had two brass buckles attaching the strap.



Thank you both! I figured that was the case.


----------



## Aleksey

Can anybody ID these boots? They look like "Sammi" boots but not quite. The only markings are the coach logo on the insole and what looks like "67 60" written on the outsole. http://imgur.com/a/Z3su5


----------



## BeenBurned

Aleksey said:


> Can anybody ID these boots? They look like "Sammi" boots but not quite. The only markings are the coach logo on the insole and what looks like "67 60" written on the outsole. http://imgur.com/a/Z3su5


Are the boots in your possession? If so, there should be size/style information stamped inside. It could be conveniently placed way up where you can read it easily but often, Coach puts it way down near the ankle. You might have to fold the leather upper over to get at it.


----------



## Aleksey

BeenBurned said:


> Are the boots in your possession? If so, there should be size/style information stamped inside. It could be conveniently placed way up where you can read it easily but often, Coach puts it way down near the ankle. You might have to fold the leather upper over to get at it.


Just looked at them and I'm unable to see any markings other than the ones pictured. Maybe they wore off.


----------



## California53

Good Morning, 
Can someone please identify this Coach bag? Thank you.
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## BeenBurned

California53 said:


> Good Morning,
> Can someone please identify this Coach bag? Thank you.
> Warm regards,
> California53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574197


Is there a creed and or tag inside with serial/production information?


----------



## Sarah03

California53 said:


> Good Morning,
> Can someone please identify this Coach bag? Thank you.
> Warm regards,
> California53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574197



Mini Studs Rhyder Hobo, the style number on the tag should read 34448


----------



## houseof999

Can some one tell me the style number for this bag please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/192063596885


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Can some one tell me the style number for this bag please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192063596885



It's a style 4220 Sheridan Hollister Tote, probably made in '92 or '93.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a style 4220 Sheridan Hollister Tote, probably made in '92 or '93.


Thank you so much! I have never seen this before and I knew it was Sheridan but not knowing the name was driving me crazy as I couldn't find another one like it!


----------



## houseof999

One more Sheridan: anyone have a catalog info for this bag? 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/202336155/reserved-authentic-vintage-coach


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> One more Sheridan: anyone have a catalog info for this bag?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/202336155/reserved-authentic-vintage-coach



No, I haven't found a name or number for that one yet.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> One more Sheridan: anyone have a catalog info for this bag?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/202336155/reserved-authentic-vintage-coach





Hyacinth said:


> No, I haven't found a name or number for that one yet.


Looks like Debi didn't know either.


----------



## California53

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Studs Rhyder Hobo, the style number on the tag should read 34448



Thank you so much, Sarah03!


----------



## California53

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed and or tag inside with serial/production information?



Thank you, BeenBurned! I do not have the bag in my possession yet.


----------



## blktauna

Anyone know what this one is?



the inside says: No.J3J-6255


----------



## Hyacinth

blktauna said:


> Anyone know what this one is?
> View attachment 3576465
> 
> 
> the inside says: No.J3J-6255



I never found a name for that one, but the style number sequence and color combinations make me think it was part of the Metro line, maybe some kind of Metro Flap Satchel or Carryall.


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know the name and style# for the briefcase here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131916681340


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Looks like Debi didn't know either.


I ordered one from eBay. But it was made in United States.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know the name and style# for the briefcase here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131916681340



Executive Briefcase, style 5260 probably from around 1990.


----------



## blktauna

Hyacinth said:


> I never found a name for that one, but the style number sequence and color combinations make me think it was part of the Metro line, maybe some kind of Metro Flap Satchel or Carryall.



Thank you Hyacinth! Metro sounds familiar. This little guy is in microfiber and my fading memory associates it with metro.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Executive Briefcase, style 5260 probably from around 1990.


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Is this a COACH?  I asked the seller and she said it has nothing that says coach except on the hangtag. But anyone can put a hang tag on any bag. No serial numbers anywhere or any Creed stamp. http://www.ebay.com/itm/182421920901


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Is this a COACH?  I asked the seller and she said it has nothing that says coach except on the hangtag. But anyone can put a hang tag on any bag. No serial numbers anywhere or any Creed stamp. http://www.ebay.com/itm/182421920901


No, it isn't a Coach. It is a copy of Dooney & Bourke, but it is just a generic item with no brand markings. The Coach hangtag doesn't belong on it, and the listing should be reported.


----------



## Hyacinth

blktauna said:


> Thank you Hyacinth! Metro sounds familiar. This little guy is in microfiber and my fading memory associates it with metro.


 
I had a Metro Messenger 6259 in the same colors as this bag in my files which is a twin to the black one other than color (no name found on this one either)


----------



## Catbird9

Could someone please ID this bag? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Could someone please ID this bag? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Shoulderbag-Crossbody-Taupe-Leather-Rare-Item-Classic-Look-/332095373144?hash=item4d526d3f58:g:hgYAAOSwal5YMLlv&nma=true&si=XwYLH5l5erOPQL1ExYgK6fF9BBY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It's a Camera Bag, style 9760 from around 1986-87


----------



## spicestory

Does anyone know the [style] name for a small leather coach bag that has the style number *No K30-7542* on it's creed patch? 

Also, was *No K30-7542* a "FP delete" bag style or a "boutique FS" bag style? Or does it vary from bag to bag on whether a particular bag was a FP delete or a FS bag?


----------



## whateve

spicestory said:


> Does anyone know the [style] name for a small leather coach bag that has the style number *No K30-7542* on it's creed patch?
> 
> Also, was *No K30-7542* a "FP delete" bag style or a "boutique FS" bag style? Or does it vary from bag to bag on whether a particular bag was a FP delete or a FS bag?


The style number is the part after the dash - 7542. The part before the dash are codes for when and where the bag was made. All bags with the same style number will be the same, but may have different numbers and letters before the dash. This particular style was made for FP stores. Some may have made it to the outlets. FP bags sold at the outlet are usually stamped with a bullseye on the creed. Style 7542 was called a Hamptons Leather Buckle Demi.


----------



## spicestory

whateve said:


> The style number is the part after the dash - 7542. The part before the dash are codes for when and where the bag was made. All bags with the same style number will be the same, but may have different numbers and letters before the dash. This particular style was made for FP stores. Some may have made it to the outlets. FP bags sold at the outlet are usually stamped with a bullseye on the creed. Style 7542 was called a Hamptons Leather Buckle Demi.



@whateve - Thank you for the name of the bag, and the information pertaining to (1) FP stores regarding style 7542 and (2) FP bags sold at the outlet being stamped on the creed - your assistance is greatly appreciated!! Also, thank you for the much-needed clarification pertaining to the numbers and letters before and after the dash - it is very helpful!!


----------



## WileyKit

Does anyone know the correct name and style number for this wristlet? 







(ooh; it posts images right in when I paste the link! How'd it do that?) The one style number I found associated with it was 44423, but googling with that brings up the same three pictures and no real information.


----------



## whateve

WileyKit said:


> Does anyone know the correct name and style number for this wristlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ooh; it posts images right in when I paste the link! How'd it do that?) The one style number I found associated with it was 44423, but googling with that brings up the same three pictures and no real information.


44285 MADISON EMBOSSED EXOTIC LARGE WRISTLET from 2010.


----------



## WileyKit

Brilliant! Thanks so much!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, not purses but I hope you can help me, I would love to I D these two items.

I was very happy to come across these Coach catalogs, the oldest from 1985 and the newest 1999, but there are two missing the covers and I have no idea from when they could be. One shows the Neo collection so I guess is from the late 90s? the other one shows older styles. Any input will be appreciated.  As usual TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, not purses but I hope you can help me, I would love to I D these two items.
> 
> I was very happy to come across these Coach catalogs, the oldest from 1985 and the newest 1999, but there are two missing the covers and I have no idea from when they could be. One shows the Neo collection so I guess is from the late 90s? the other one shows older styles. Any input will be appreciated.  As usual TIA
> View attachment 3581493
> View attachment 3581494
> View attachment 3581495



The first one with the Neos is the New Collections 1998 book, catalog K=SC49, prices good thru December 1998, so it may have been either very early in the year, or maybe in Fall since all of the colors are darker shades, no pastels at all.

I can't find anything with the exact pages as the second one, but both the Carnival and Casino Bags were introduced in very late 1994 or very early Spring 1995.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> The first one with the Neos is the New Collections 1998 book, catalog K=SC49, prices good thru December 1998, so it may have been either very early in the year, or maybe in Fall since all of the colors are darker shades, no pastels at all.
> 
> I can't find anything with the exact pages as the second one, but both the Carnival and Casino Bags were introduced in very late 1994 or very early Spring 1995.



Thank so much Hyacinth, your reply helps a lot. I used page 2 and 3 of the second one, because it mentioned Holiday gifts, the cover had (according to a caption inside)  a Gracie Bag for $232, (pictured again in pg 11). I am enjoying tremendously to look at all these vintage bags, but it won't be good for my wallet...


----------



## houseof999

Hi would anyone please tell me the name of this tote please? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112272649889


----------



## houseof999

One more I don't recognize. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142251540502


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> One more I don't recognize.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142251540502



No name in my files for either one.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> No name in my files for either one.


Thank you. My unknown stock is growing. I won the unknown Burgundy red shoulder bag as it was returned by the last winner. The leather is very soft. [emoji5]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. My unknown stock is growing. I won the unknown Burgundy red shoulder bag as it was returned by the last winner. The leather is very soft. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583496


I saw that when it was relisted. Have you any idea why the first buyer returned it? It looks beautiful


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I saw that when it was relisted. Have you any idea why the first buyer returned it? It looks beautiful


Yes, I asked. The seller said the buyer was looking for a bigger bag. IIRC the listing had measurements. But her loss is my gain! [emoji16]


----------



## ZSP

I don't know if this bag is anything at all.  I found it at the bottom of a heap of purses at an estate sale.  There were several authentic Dooney's, a Brahmin or two and several nice Cole Haan bags too.  

So here goes...


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> No name in my files for either one.


Could this be a Barclay something...? I have seen similar bags with that name.


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> I don't know if this bag is anything at all.  I found it at the bottom of a heap of purses at an estate sale.  There were several authentic Dooney's, a Brahmin or two and several nice Cole Haan bags too.
> 
> So here goes...



a few measurements  
bag width 12"
length top of handle to bottom 21"
length, body of bag 13 1/2"
top strap width 3 1/4"
outside slip pocket 8x8"
outside zip pocket 6" wide, 4 1/4" long


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> I don't know if this bag is anything at all.  I found it at the bottom of a heap of purses at an estate sale.  There were several authentic Dooney's, a Brahmin or two and several nice Cole Haan bags too.
> 
> So here goes...





ZSP said:


> a few measurements
> bag width 12"
> length top of handle to bottom 21"
> length, body of bag 13 1/2"
> top strap width 3 1/4"
> outside slip pocket 8x8"
> outside zip pocket 6" wide, 4 1/4" long


I'm so so jealous! It's a Bonnie Cashin, as the label says. Probably from the mid 60s. I don't have the exact name at hand, possibly something like a sling bag. I've seen this style and variations on it several times.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> I'm so so jealous! It's a Bonnie Cashin, as the label says. Probably from the mid 60s. I don't have the exact name at hand, possibly something like a sling bag. I've seen this style and variations on it several times.


----------



## ZSP

Oh yay!  I've bought several Coach bags from this woman hosting this sale but she didn't know anything about Bonnie Cashin.  And I didn't tell her.  lol


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> I don't know if this bag is anything at all.  I found it at the bottom of a heap of purses at an estate sale.  There were several authentic Dooney's, a Brahmin or two and several nice Cole Haan bags too.
> 
> So here goes...





whateve said:


> I'm so so jealous! It's a Bonnie Cashin, as the label says. Probably from the mid 60s. I don't have the exact name at hand, possibly something like a sling bag. I've seen this style and variations on it several times.



Oh yay me!  LOL  I've bought several nice Coach and Dooney bags from this particular estate sale lady but she'd never heard of Bonnie Cashin...and I didn't tell her much about her.


----------



## WinSailor

Hi, found this at Marshalls but unsure of model.....could someone please help me ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## rkiz

Anyone know the name/style number of the vintage bag? Measures about 12x8x2. TIA!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I have a quick question ladies. TIA
Regarding the green colors used for the Sheridans, I found on the old catalogs two... Clover (regular green) and Green (very dark, bit of gray?), but I have also seen a Glenwood green with brown trim that it is very bright, which color was that?


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> Anyone know the name/style number of the vintage bag? Measures about 12x8x2. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584393
> View attachment 3584394
> View attachment 3584395


Avenue Bag 9886 from around 1990.


----------



## whateve

WinSailor said:


> Hi, found this at Marshalls but unsure of model.....could someone please help me ID this bag? Thanks!
> View attachment 3584318


Hi. There should be a number either on the creed (leather patch sewn inside the bag) or on a strip sewn inside the pocket. The second part of that number, after the dash, is the style number. This looks like an Isabelle, one of the later ones made for factory.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> I have a quick question ladies. TIA
> Regarding the green colors used for the Sheridans, I found on the old catalogs two... Clover (regular green) and Green (very dark, bit of gray?), but I have also seen a Glenwood green with brown trim that it is very bright, which color was that?


I've seen at least two greens on Sheridans. One is kind of a deep kelly green and the other is an olive. However, all my catalogs just say green. I don't have a catalog page of colors.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> Avenue Bag 9886 from around 1990.



Thanks @whateve! [emoji4]


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I've seen at least two greens on Sheridans. One is kind of a deep kelly green and the other is an olive. However, all my catalogs just say green. I don't have a catalog page of colors.



Thanks Whateve, then it is the kelly green, thank you so much.


----------



## WinSailor

whateve said:


> Hi. There should be a number either on the creed (leather patch sewn inside the bag) or on a strip sewn inside the pocket. The second part of that number, after the dash, is the style number. This looks like an Isabelle, one of the later ones made for factory.


Thank you! It was on a strip in the pocket- it's been awhile since I've bought a coach purse. Hmm, now that I've done my research, doesn't seem like that great of a deal. Thanks for your help again!


----------



## kris_13

Hi, new to the site. Hoping this picture is good enough. My purse was stolen over the weekend and I really, really liked that particular one, so hoping someone can ID it. Would have purchased either early Spring in 2010/11. Wider strap, pale blue lining. Crossbody/signature style Sorry, it's literally the only picture I have that shows it.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of this bag.  I bought this bag for my Mom at Macy's about 20 years ago so I know it's authentic.  I tried googling the style number but nothing came up.  Please let me know if more pictures are needed.  Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of this bag.  I bought this bag for my Mom at Macy's about 20 years ago so I know it's authentic.  I tried googling the style number but nothing came up.  Please let me know if more pictures are needed.  Thank you.


You can't google the style number in bags that have all numeric creed numbers. Those are unique numbers and don't relate to the style.  For bags with these kinds of numbers, measurements are helpful in identifying. It looks like it is probably a Kent bag #9916 if the measurements are around 10 x 6 x 3. Your bag is from the early 90s.


----------



## whateve

kris_13 said:


> Hi, new to the site. Hoping this picture is good enough. My purse was stolen over the weekend and I really, really liked that particular one, so hoping someone can ID it. Would have purchased either early Spring in 2010/11. Wider strap, pale blue lining. Crossbody/signature style Sorry, it's literally the only picture I have that shows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585505


Hi. Welcome to the purse forum. I'm sorry I can't help much as I can't see much from your picture. Maybe you can look on ebay to see if you find one similar. If you do, we can go from there. We also have lots of pictures on the forum. For example, here is a thread with pictures from Spring 2011. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-spring-2011-preview-pics.633044/  Fall 2010 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-fall-2010-preview.569728/ Fall 2011 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tpf-official-coach-2011-fall-preview.669678/

ETA: Here is Coach's website from March 2010: https://web.archive.org/web/2010031...-10051-62-en?viewType=viewall&t1Id=62&t2Id=62


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much whateve.  It looks exactly like the Kent bag but in Stone I think.  As always, your help and knowledge is much appreciated .   



whateve said:


> You can't google the style number in bags that have all numeric creed numbers. Those are unique numbers and don't relate to the style.  For bags with these kinds of numbers, measurements are helpful in identifying. It looks like it is probably a Kent bag #9916 if the measurements are around 10 x 6 x 3. Your bag is from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586697


----------



## kris_13

whateve said:


> Hi. Welcome to the purse forum. I'm sorry I can't help much as I can't see much from your picture. Maybe you can look on ebay to see if you find one similar. If you do, we can go from there. We also have lots of pictures on the forum. For example, here is a thread with pictures from Spring 2011. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-spring-2011-preview-pics.633044/  Fall 2010 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-fall-2010-preview.569728/ Fall 2011 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tpf-official-coach-2011-fall-preview.669678/
> 
> ETA: Here is Coach's website from March 2010: https://web.archive.org/web/2010031...-10051-62-en?viewType=viewall&t1Id=62&t2Id=62


Thanks. 
It "kind of" looked like this one, but w/o the quilt-look.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/182430663761?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
(Def. had that type of strap on it, not sure if that link is a genuine, but mine was) 
http://www.newwomenbag.com/2014/10/...en-swingpack-in-silver-black-48130-for-women/
Very close, but didn't have that patch. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! Any idea what the name of this bag might be? Serial number yields nothing. TIA!


----------



## noshoepolish

houseof999 said:


> Hi would anyone please tell me the name of this tote please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112272649889



I have it listed as a Coach Suede Hamptons Business Tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! Any idea what the name of this bag might be? Serial number yields nothing. TIA!
> View attachment 3587403
> 
> View attachment 3587405



Check the Authenticate thread.

And all-number serial numbers don't include style numbers so don't waste your time trying to find the name by searching for the number. That's explained in the Salearea Guides on Coaches:
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true


----------



## whateve

kris_13 said:


> Thanks.
> It "kind of" looked like this one, but w/o the quilt-look.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/182430663761?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> (Def. had that type of strap on it, not sure if that link is a genuine, but mine was)
> http://www.newwomenbag.com/2014/10/...en-swingpack-in-silver-black-48130-for-women/
> Very close, but didn't have that patch. Thanks for all the help!


You're welcome! It appears that what you had is a swingpack. Coach has made many of these over the years with slight variations. It should be relatively easy to find a similar one but it might be very difficult to find the exact same one. These usually don't have creeds so you can't find them by searching by number. You can try looking at a Coach outlet store, department stores, or on ebay.


----------



## Julia Whiteker

Hello Everyone-
I got an old coach bag from a relative's estate but I'm having a hard time finding out anything about it.  It has an unusual clasp (you pull it) and it's all leather inside and out.  I'm putting up some pictures.  Any info would be so great, thanks!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Julia Whiteker said:


> Hello Everyone-
> I got an old coach bag from a relative's estate but I'm having a hard time finding out anything about it.  It has an unusual clasp (you pull it) and it's all leather inside and out.  I'm putting up some pictures.  Any info would be so great, thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588439
> View attachment 3588441
> View attachment 3588442



Please post measurements and also how long the strap is. Thanks! It could be an early 1990s Roll Bag, but especially when dealing with classic all-leather Coaches, size is important.


----------



## Julia Whiteker

Thanks so much for you help!!  It is 7 in tall, 11 inches 4 in deep.  If you hang it from the strap, it is 26 in from the top of the strap to the bottom of the purse.


----------



## Julia Whiteker

*11 in wide


----------



## whateve

Julia Whiteker said:


> Hello Everyone-
> I got an old coach bag from a relative's estate but I'm having a hard time finding out anything about it.  It has an unusual clasp (you pull it) and it's all leather inside and out.  I'm putting up some pictures.  Any info would be so great, thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588439
> View attachment 3588441
> View attachment 3588442





Hyacinth said:


> Please post measurements and also how long the strap is. Thanks! It could be an early 1990s Roll Bag, but especially when dealing with classic all-leather Coaches, size is important.





Julia Whiteker said:


> Thanks so much for you help!!  It is 7 in tall, 11 inches 4 in deep.  If you hang it from the strap, it is 26 in from the top of the strap to the bottom of the purse.





Julia Whiteker said:


> *11 in wide


It is a Roll Bag #9887 from the early 90s.


----------



## Julia Whiteker

whateve said:


> It is a Roll Bag #9887 from the early 90s.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Julia Whiteker

OK, here is another question:  Do you think this purse is authentic?  I'm not interested in buying it, but I think it's ether an unusually good one or it's a fake and I am curious to see what you think.  It's on ebay right now and already up to $51 with 18 hours to go.  Here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112279107756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Here are the reasons I'm suspicious. From what I've read, this would have to be a pre-1994 purse in pretty much new condition.  The color seems really unusual; I haven't seen many vintage coach purses in burgundy (in my beginner searches).  The style seems weird too; I've seen a lot that look like this but they have a zipper that closes the purse under the flap; is open.  Finally, the chain on the inside zipper looks different than the ones I've seen, like it kind of hangs funny.  Anyway, if you have time, just for fun .


----------



## whateve

Julia Whiteker said:


> OK, here is another question:  Do you think this purse is authentic?  I'm not interested in buying it, but I think it's ether an unusually good one or it's a fake and I am curious to see what you think.  It's on ebay right now and already up to $51 with 18 hours to go.  Here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112279107756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Here are the reasons I'm suspicious. From what I've read, this would have to be a pre-1994 purse in pretty much new condition.  The color seems really unusual; I haven't seen many vintage coach purses in burgundy (in my beginner searches).  The style seems weird too; I've seen a lot that look like this but they have a zipper that closes the purse under the flap; is open.  Finally, the chain on the inside zipper looks different than the ones I've seen, like it kind of hangs funny.  Anyway, if you have time, just for fun .


It is authentic. The zipper pull chain and creed are correct for the era. The style that you've seen with the zipper under the flap was not released until 1994. This bag was made much earlier, probably in the late 70s or early 80s. Burgundy was a common vintage color. The fact that it is in good condition isn't that odd either. Many people know how to rehab these older bags so they look almost new. There are inconsistencies in the listing. The title and item specifics say burgundy but the description says chocolate brown. Based on the measurements, it is possibly a small classic pouch or small shoulder bag made prior to the change that added a turnlock.

We have a separate thread for authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
In the future, post requests for authentication there. Follow the instructions in the first post. This thread is only for getting the name or style number for items you already know are authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It is authentic. The zipper pull chain and creed are correct for the era. The style that you've seen with the zipper under the flap was not released until 1994. This bag was made much earlier, probably in the late 70s or early 80s. Burgundy was a common vintage color. The fact that it is in good condition isn't that odd either. Many people know how to rehab these older bags so they look almost new. There are inconsistencies in the listing. The title and item specifics say burgundy but the description says chocolate brown. Based on the measurements, it is possibly a small classic pouch or small shoulder bag made prior to the change that added a turnlock.
> 
> We have a separate thread for authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
> In the future, post requests for authentication there. Follow the instructions in the first post. This thread is only for getting the name or style number for items you already know are authentic.


I've had my eye on this listing. Thanks for pointing out the inconsistencies. The seller's measurements seem off. The bag looks longer than it is tall, but the seller says it is 7" long by 9.25" tall. Also, 23.5" for the strap drop seems wrong. Wasn't 36" the longest available strap back then?


----------



## WileyKit

A quick question, since I'm having no luck with my google fu (only one ebay listing that calls it a 'hampton soho' among other keywords). What is the style name for a H9C-9140 shoulder bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

WileyKit said:


> A quick question, since I'm having no luck with my google fu (only one ebay listing that calls it a 'hampton soho' among other keywords). What is the style name for a H9C-9140 shoulder bag? Thanks so much!


It's a Martini Flap. If you are searching for it, only key in the numbers after the dash, which is the style number: 9140.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I've had my eye on this listing. Thanks for pointing out the inconsistencies. The seller's measurements seem off. The bag looks longer than it is tall, but the seller says it is 7" long by 9.25" tall. Also, 23.5" for the strap drop seems wrong. Wasn't 36" the longest available strap back then?


Since she posted, there has been more bidding! 
If it is a small pouch, it should be similar to this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-196...-Metal-Tag-Navy-NYC-/262800777715?&rmvSB=true
My pre-creed version is 7 inches tall, 8 1/2 inches wide. My ad for the small shoulder bag with turnlock, which is a variation on this style, seems to have similar dimensions; there is no mention of strap length but it looks short like mine (17 inch drop). There were possibly two different strap lengths available at the time. Coach let people swap out a different strap of a different length, so you can expect to see either a 35 inch or a 44 inch strap.


----------



## WileyKit

whateve said:


> It's a Martini Flap. If you are searching for it, only key in the numbers after the dash, which is the style number: 9140.



Thanks! I thought I had searched that, but obviously I wasn't doing something right. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this? Looks like from the Dakota collection. I asked for  a creed patch photo but haven't heard back yet. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262822211640


----------



## Catbird9

Could someone please ID this bag? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...004316?hash=item3ad913005c:g:BpYAAOSw241YWzOV


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> Could someone please ID this bag? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...004316?hash=item3ad913005c:g:BpYAAOSw241YWzOV


Looks like a swagger.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Looks like a swagger.


Thank you! I should have known it, I even have it in my files, but just could not find it. Senior moment.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? Looks like from the Dakota collection. I asked for  a creed patch photo but haven't heard back yet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262822211640



Hopefully someone else can ID this. 

I found a similar one but measurements don't match. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...238713?hash=item2a79ed90f9:g:Ed8AAOSwBahVKWAb

(A gorgeous bag!)


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? Looks like from the Dakota collection. I asked for  a creed patch photo but haven't heard back yet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262822211640



Dakota Ranger Bag, style 4201 from 1991-1992


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully someone else can ID this.
> 
> I found a similar one but measurements don't match.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...238713?hash=item2a79ed90f9:g:Ed8AAOSwBahVKWAb
> 
> (A gorgeous bag!)



The only difference in the measurements is maybe an inch, the measurement someone gets depends on how they measure it. They're both Rangers.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Dakota Ranger Bag, style 4201 from 1991-1992


Does it seem authentic? I haven't paid yet. Is it safe to pay or should I wait for the pic?


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully someone else can ID this.
> 
> I found a similar one but measurements don't match.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...238713?hash=item2a79ed90f9:g:Ed8AAOSwBahVKWAb
> 
> (A gorgeous bag!)


This is what I was comparing to and didn't know what bag is the next bigger one from the Ranger since the measurements didn't match.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Does it seem authentic? I haven't paid yet. Is it safe to pay or should I wait for the pic?



Understand this - if one of the regular authenticators IDs a bag with an actual Coach name and style number, that IS an authentication. Fakes don't deserve being dignified with names and will be called out as fakes right up front.

A creed photo won't show you anything, that style wouldn't have had a serial number anyway, and all I need to see is right in the photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> This is what I was comparing to and didn't know what bag is the next bigger one from the Ranger since the measurements didn't match.



That's why I posted thumbnail catalog pics of the 3 similar styles. When you compare, the details are almost identical between the 2 larger styles but the proportions are slightly different.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Understand this - if one of the regular authenticators IDs a bag with an actual Coach name and style number, that IS an authentication. Fakes don't deserve being dignified with names and will be called out as fakes right up front.
> 
> A creed photo won't show you anything, that style wouldn't have had a serial number anyway, and all I need to see is right in the photos.


Lol sorry for the dumb question. [emoji4]


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Lol sorry for the dumb question. [emoji4]



There's no such thing as a dumb question.

And it takes a while to figure out how things are done around here, so please keep asking questions if you're not sure about something.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> There's no such thing as a dumb question.


Thank you so much! I'm so excited! This completes the trio of the bags you posted! [emoji2]


----------



## SakuraSakura

Does anyone have information about this scarf? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Does anyone have information about this scarf? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593544
> View attachment 3593545


I bought one like that for my daughter in 2012. Style #F82844 signature metallic knit muffler.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I bought one like that for my daughter in 2012. Style #F82844 signature metallic knit muffler.



Thank you! I absolutely love it.


----------



## houseof999

noshoepolish said:


> I have it listed as a Coach Suede Hamptons Business Tote.


I missed this post. Thank you.


----------



## F10909

Can anyone identify this bag by Coach?
I believe it might be from 2011 or 2012 collections but I am not sure of the bag or family name. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

F10909 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag by Coach?
> I believe it might be from 2011 or 2012 collections but I am not sure of the bag or family name. Thanks!


It's a Pinnacle Leather Allie #18665 from 2011.


----------



## F10909

thanks


----------



## Jlucy0002

Can anyone tell me what bag/pattern this is? Found it at a consignment shop and interested to know what it is!


----------



## whateve

Jlucy0002 said:


> View attachment 3600669
> View attachment 3600668
> View attachment 3600668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what bag/pattern this is? Found it at a consignment shop and interested to know what it is!


If it is authentic, it would be a Daisy Pop C Print Hobo. It looks like the the word "craftsmanship" is misspelled. Are my eyes fooling me?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, it would be a Daisy Pop C Print Hobo. It looks like the the word "craftsmanship" is misspelled. Are my eyes fooling me?


It looks like CRARTSMANSHIP  to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jlucy0002 said:


> View attachment 3600669
> View attachment 3600668
> View attachment 3600668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what bag/pattern this is? Found it at a consignment shop and interested to know what it is!





whateve said:


> If it is authentic, it would be a Daisy Pop C Print Hobo. It looks like the the word "craftsmanship" is misspelled. Are my eyes fooling me?





Catbird9 said:


> It looks like CRARTSMANSHIP  to me.


I believe this is an unusual but legitimate Coach spelling mistake.

Here are a couple of other listings that appear to have R instead of F in "craftsmanship."
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Poppy-Glam-F21362-Convertible-2-way-bag-/282278978857

The following shows an "R" quite clearly: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...otlight-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-21362-/381839766866

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-298-CO...699740?hash=item41bcc1ec1c:g:LO0AAOSwMtxXugT0


----------



## Jlucy0002

Whateve, wow...I checked this bag over and over and missed that misspelling! Thanks for catching it.
BeenBurned, where can I find information about documentation of this legitimate error? Is there any? 

I'm a Coach newbie so I really appreciate you guys helping me out!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jlucy0002 said:


> Whateve, wow...I checked this bag over and over and missed that misspelling! Thanks for catching it.
> BeenBurned, where can I find information about documentation of this legitimate error? Is there any?
> 
> I'm a Coach newbie so I really appreciate you guys helping me out!


Other than their catalogs, Coach doesn't publish any information about much of anything. Anything we know about serial numbers, plant codes, date codes, fonts, creed text over the years, etc. is information some of us anal-retentive geeks have studied and collected over the years. And without meaning to sound superior, I would guess that the authenticators here on TPF are probably more knowledgeable (overall) than Coach employees.

I'm basing my opinion that these are authentic bags with a legitimate spelling error on my years of studying, handling, selling, buying and authenticating Coach items. When we find an abberation such as this, it's generally assumed that it's not a OOAK occurrence. And finding several of the same item with the same mistake (when every other detail of the bag is correct) confirms that the likelihood of a factory worker in China (who likely doesn't read English) misread the letter.


----------



## Shoppergirl26

Can anyone help me with this bag? I have googled and searched bay and other resale sites and can't figure out what this bag is called or what it would be worth. My MIL gave it to me to sell but I can't find any reference to price it. I don't know much about Coach, but I think this is legacy lining? I believe it was purchased at an outlet and the sale price (written in red) says $349.99. Anyone know what the bag is called or what it might be worth? TIA!


----------



## houseof999

Shoppergirl26 said:


> Can anyone help me with this bag? I have googled and searched bay and other resale sites and can't figure out what this bag is called or what it would be worth. My MIL gave it to me to sell but I can't find any reference to price it. I don't know much about Coach, but I think this is legacy lining? I believe it was purchased at an outlet and the sale price (written in red) says $349.99. Anyone know what the bag is called or what it might be worth? TIA!


I think it's the limited edition Bleecker Street leather Barrett satchel. I found a suede one on eBay once but didn't buy it. Not sure if it's still on there for sale. No idea what it's worth is. I guess it depends on how bad a person wants it and is willing to pay.


----------



## Shoppergirl26

houseof999 said:


> I think it's the limited edition Bleecker Street leather Barrett satchel. I found a suede one on eBay once but didn't buy it. Not sure if it's still on there for sale. No idea what it's worth is. I guess it depends on how bad a person wants it and is willing to pay.


Ahh thank you SO much!! That's exactly what it is, looks like "cranberry" is the color. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## tyson1976

Hello! Can anyone tell me the name of this bag or a number? It's an older bag but I can't find it online anywhere. I came across it on an old video and love it and need it, lol. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Shoppergirl26 said:


> Can anyone help me with this bag? I have googled and searched bay and other resale sites and can't figure out what this bag is called or what it would be worth. My MIL gave it to me to sell but I can't find any reference to price it. I don't know much about Coach, but I think this is legacy lining? I believe it was purchased at an outlet and the sale price (written in red) says $349.99. Anyone know what the bag is called or what it might be worth? TIA!





houseof999 said:


> I think it's the limited edition Bleecker Street leather Barrett satchel. I found a suede one on eBay once but didn't buy it. Not sure if it's still on there for sale. No idea what it's worth is. I guess it depends on how bad a person wants it and is willing to pay.





Shoppergirl26 said:


> Ahh thank you SO much!! That's exactly what it is, looks like "cranberry" is the color. Thanks for the help!!


If you show us a picture of the inside of the tag, we can tell you exactly what the style name and color names are.


----------



## Plat18kt

Can someone help ID this bag?  Measures about (key word, about.  My measurements NEVER seem to jive with Coach's) 12 1/2"L x 8 1/2"H x 4"D at base (tapers up to about 2").  I believe it to be from the Lightweights collection, and it's pre-organized serial #... that's all I really know.  I'd love to have a name to put with it... The pocket where the creed patch is is also stamped irregular down at the bottom.


----------



## whateve

Plat18kt said:


> Can someone help ID this bag?  Measures about (key word, about.  My measurements NEVER seem to jive with Coach's) 12 1/2"L x 8 1/2"H x 4"D at base (tapers up to about 2").  I believe it to be from the Lightweights collection, and it's pre-organized serial #... that's all I really know.  I'd love to have a name to put with it... The pocket where the creed patch is is also stamped irregular down at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603704
> View attachment 3603705
> View attachment 3603706
> View attachment 3603707
> View attachment 3603708


We've only seen this style recently and unfortunately, no one has found an official name or style number for it. We also believe it is from the Lightweights collection. There is a discussion about it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

Plat18kt said:


> Can someone help ID this bag?  Measures about (key word, about.  My measurements NEVER seem to jive with Coach's) 12 1/2"L x 8 1/2"H x 4"D at base (tapers up to about 2").  I believe it to be from the Lightweights collection, and it's pre-organized serial #... that's all I really know.  I'd love to have a name to put with it... The pocket where the creed patch is is also stamped irregular down at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603704
> View attachment 3603705
> View attachment 3603706
> View attachment 3603707
> View attachment 3603708





whateve said:


> We've only seen this style recently and unfortunately, no one has found an official name or style number for it. We also believe it is from the Lightweights collection. There is a discussion about it earlier in this thread.



Without trying to find the earlier discussion, I have photos that may have been saved from it of the same style in a light tan or Putty shade. "Unknown Flight-like but no strap + diff base" is the only title. I know that doesn't help much.

I'm not sure this would be a Lightweght even thought the creed pic in my files shows "Made in USA" which was usually used for Lightweights and which would place it in the late 1980s. It looks like it has the heavy-duty industrial zipper and I don't remember that being used on Lightweights, it seems like it would have defeated the purpose.


----------



## Jlucy0002

Can you guys ID this bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

Jlucy0002 said:


> Can you guys ID this bag?



Post clear photos of the creed patch and serial number.


----------



## katev

I recently snapped this picture at the Aurora, IL outlet; can someone identify the white and gray satchel bags on the middle shelf on the left?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Look like crosby carryall to me


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Look like crosby carryall to me


The Crosby with the sides in?


----------



## houseof999

What's the name of this bag? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282357740237


----------



## katev

elvisfan4life said:


> Look like crosby carryall to me





Hobbsy said:


> The Crosby with the sides in?



Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> What's the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282357740237


Looks like a Letter Brief, #5210:


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Letter Brief, #5210:


Thank you!! Ah! It came in red! [emoji7] Must find it!!


----------



## houseof999

Anyone have any info on this? Not buying, just curious. Is it from the carriage line? 

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58a8c1ef41b4e0889901aa0b


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have any info on this? Not buying, just curious. Is it from the carriage line?
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58a8c1ef41b4e0889901aa0b



It's a Bedford Briefcase, style 5273. The catalog doesn't specifically mention that it's from the Carriage Classics line but it has the same details and was made at the same time, early 1990s


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Bedford Briefcase, style 5273. The catalog doesn't specifically mention that it's from the Carriage Classics line but it has the same details and was made at the same time, early 1990s


Thank you! Interesting that they don't specify the line.


----------



## DS Novak

I'm hoping someone can identify this bag. I bought it a while back at an online auction that didn't have a name or number for it.  I later thought that I might have a fake so asked. Whateve is familiar with it and knows it's authentic, but couldn't remember the name. There is no style number anywhere in the bag. I hate that they do that to so many smaller bags! I'm hoping someone knows either the name or number.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1356#post-31072754"]Authenticate This COACH[/URL]


----------



## holiday123

DS Novak said:


> I'm hoping someone can identify this bag. I bought it a while back at an online auction that didn't have a name or number for it.  I later thought that I might have a fake so asked. Whateve is familiar with it and knows it's authentic, but couldn't remember the name. There is no style number anywhere in the bag. I hate that they do that to so many smaller bags! I'm hoping someone knows either the name or number.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1356#post-31072754"]Authenticate This COACH[/URL]


It's a leather top handle pouch from the outlet store  #F45610


----------



## DS Novak

holiday123 said:


> It's a leather top handle pouch from the outlet store  #F45610


Thank you! Curiosity was killing me and I'm too young to die! LOL!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Please review  thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTA...160c88&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282361092281


----------



## Hyacinth

COACH ADDICT said:


> Please review  thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-9569-LEGACY-DRAWSTRING-RED-LEATHER-BACKPACK-BAG/381972946916?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41404&meid=923b80b1839e44b1bf4ce812ad160c88&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282361092281



I'm not sure if you mean by "review" if you meant to ask if it's authentic, but it is. The correct name is Soft Legacy Small Backpack. It has another 7 years to go before it's "vintage".


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure if you mean by "review" if you meant to ask if it's authentic, but it is. The correct name is Soft Legacy Small Backpack. It has another 7 years to go before it's "vintage".


Sorry Hyacinth I did me authenticate... thank you for the additional info..


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have also asked in the swagger clubhouse but does anyone know the name of this swagger with a nmiddle zipped section?


----------



## elvisfan4life

My swagger carryall from coach online has only one big compartment inside?


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> I have also asked in the swagger clubhouse but does anyone know the name of this swagger with a nmiddle zipped section?


Swagger Carryall tote. I have one in green #36488 but prefer my regular Swaggers to this one.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Swagger Carryall tote. I have one in green #36488 but prefer my regular Swaggers to this one.


Thank you carryall sold by coach europe didnt have the central zipped section! Too confusing


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you carryall sold by coach europe didnt have the central zipped section! Too confusing


There is a Carryall and a Carryall tote in USA. Carryall tote has the compartments and imo just a bit more basic than the Carryall. 
They do confuse us by how they name their Swaggers though... I mean looking for a Swagger Crossbody.. there's a Crossbody wristlet, crossbody clutch, Crossbody shoulder bag... Lol why make it easy. Speaking about the Carryall, there is the 15, 20, 21, 27, 37, 47. Yeah you know Coach.


----------



## elvisfan4life

My green carryall is 34408 just checked my coach account?


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> There is a Carryall and a Carryall tote in USA. Carryall tote has the compartments and imo just a bit more basic than the Carryall.
> They do confuse us by how they name their Swaggers though... I mean looking for a Swagger Crossbody.. there's a Crossbody wristlet, crossbody clutch, Crossbody shoulder bag... Lol why make it easy. Speaking about the Carryall, there is the 15, 20, 21, 27, 37, 47. Yeah you know Coach.


Lol no i don't know coach and as a newbie boy is it confusing but thank you it is the tote then and mine is just  the carryall? As for the dimensions i still cant get my head around the sizes all i know is 27 is too small so less than that is a no no lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wow there was a 47 i cant even track down a 37


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Wow there was a 47 i cant even track down a 37


I think that's what they call it. The 15 is teeny,  20 and 21 are small, then what I called the 27 is medium/regular size (I have this size in fog and cornflower /saffron colorblock) then what I called 37 is large (I have a green and a burnt ginger /Brown in this size) then there is one even bigger I called 47 and it is huge. I had that size in a navy croc embossed, but sold it because it was so big. 
Again, when I bought my first Swagger, it wasn't called 27, 37, 47 etc, just called Swagger Carryall and honestly still confused. I recently won on on ebay in apricot colorblock and would t know what size it is until it shows up... Hopefully it's the 37 as that's my favorite size.


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol no i don't know coach and as a newbie boy is it confusing but thank you it is the tote then and mine is just  the carryall? As for the dimensions i still cant get my head around the sizes all i know is 27 is too small so less than that is a no no lol


Yes tote has compartments, Carryall is now called just Swagger followed by a size in cm 21, 27, etc. 
When 99% of people refer to Swagger, it's the one you have, not the tote.
ETA, the size one up from the 27 is just called Swagger with no size after it.


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> I think that's what they call it. The 15 is teeny,  20 and 21 are small, then what I called the 27 is medium/regular size (I have this size in fog and cornflower /saffron colorblock) then what I called 37 is large (I have a green and a burnt ginger /Brown in this size) then there is one even bigger I called 47 and it is huge. I had that size in a navy croc embossed, but sold it because it was so big.
> Again, when I bought my first Swagger, it wasn't called 27, 37, 47 etc, just called Swagger Carryall and honestly still confused. I recently won on on ebay in apricot colorblock and would t know what size it is until it shows up... Hopefully it's the 37 as that's my favorite size.



I think what you're calling the 37 is just "swagger carryall" (which I think cm-wise like the numbers mean would be about a 33), then the giant one (that I think only came in like chalk or nude colorblock, black solid or navy croc) is the 37 which is now discontinued, and no 47! And pretty sure that pretty apricot color only came in a 27 so I bet that's what yours will be!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> I think what you're calling the 37 is just "swagger carryall" (which I think cm-wise like the numbers mean would be about a 33), then the giant one (that I think only came in like chalk or nude colorblock, black solid or navy croc) is the 37 which is now discontinued, and no 47! And pretty sure that pretty apricot color only came in a 27 so I bet that's what yours will be!


So is there a 33?  I'm confused now too. My cornflower colorblock is smaller than the burnt ginger colorblock and burnt ginger is smaller than the croc embossed huge one. All are bigger than the xs 20/21's.

I wish I still had the photo of all of them but I sold the huge one...


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> I think what you're calling the 37 is just "swagger carryall" (which I think cm-wise like the numbers mean would be about a 33), then the giant one (that I think only came in like chalk or nude colorblock, black solid or navy croc) is the 37 which is now discontinued, and no 47! And pretty sure that pretty apricot color only came in a 27 so I bet that's what yours will be!


Ah, I found the picture. The turquoise o e in front is the 21 which I sold and the croc embossed in back I sold too. Too big too small lol


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> So is there a 33?  I'm confused now too. My cornflower colorblock is smaller than the burnt ginger colorblock and burnt ginger is smaller than the croc embossed huge one. All are bigger than the xs 20/21's.
> 
> I wish I still had the photo of all of them but I sold the huge one...


I don't think it's called that officially but size-wise I think that's what the regular is! Is your cornflower colorblock a 27? I have the burnt ginger colorblock too and I think that's just the "swagger carryall" regular size ("33" measured but unofficially). It is confusing!


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Ah, I found the picture. The turquoise o e in front is the 21 which I sold and the croc embossed in back I sold too. Too big too small lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618550


Oh yes there you go! Turquoise 21, cornflower 27, green is just Swagger ("33" but not really), and navy croc is 37!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> I don't think it's called that officially but size-wise I think that's what the regular is! Is your cornflower colorblock a 27? I have the burnt ginger colorblock too and I think that's just the "swagger carryall" regular size ("33" measured but unofficially). It is confusing!


Yes, cornflower is a 27 I think lol. It's smaller than my burnt ginger.


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> Oh yes there you go! Turquoise 21, cornflower 27, green is just Swagger ("33" but not really), and navy croc is 37!


Ah, thank you, I can see why OP was confused about finding a Swagger tote with the 3 compartments. At least those only came in 1 size.


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Ah, thank you, I can see why OP was confused about finding a Swagger tote with the 3 compartments. At least those only came in 1 size.


No problem, me too! At least that one is easier, you're right!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> No problem, me too! At least that one is easier, you're right!


Any idea when the apricot colorblock one came out? Just got mine, it's a 27 but the white tag is K1420 34417 and my cornflower is K1520 34417. Has me worried. Everything matches my other 2 27s but I like to be 100% it's not a fake and I know they were doing some really good fakes on these.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Ah, thank you, I can see why OP was confused about finding a Swagger tote with the 3 compartments. At least those only came in 1 size.


Lol i now need to lie down in a darkened room phew


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Ah, thank you, I can see why OP was confused about finding a Swagger tote with the 3 compartments. At least those only came in 1 size.


 

So the tote is the same size as the 27 or 33???? Still confused. I think the only sizes that work for me are the 33 and 37


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> So the tote is the same size as the 27 or 33???? Still confused. I think the only sizes that work for me are the 33 and 37


Tote is smaller than the 27.  If you like compartments but need bigger than the swagger tote, there is also a Swagger frame Satchel that has the compartments and Crossbody strap.

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer-handbags-coach-swagger-frame-satchel-in-calf-leather/37182.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Tote is smaller than the 27.  If you like compartments but need bigger than the swagger tote, there is also a Swagger frame Satchel that has the compartments and Crossbody strap.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer-handbags-coach-swagger-frame-satchel-in-calf-leather/37182.html


Thanks but the link just takes me to the front page of the uk site now. Looks like my tote will be going straight back had no idea it is sooo small


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Thanks but the link just takes me to the front page of the uk site now. Looks like my tote will be going straight back had no idea it is sooo small


Ah sorry I'm in USA. 
Do you already have a Swagger? The 34408 you mentioned is a regular Swagger and non official eBay measures 12.75 L so a 33 right?  The tote is 11.75 L so definitely smaller.  
The 27 works OK for me, I like it's looks better, but functionality prefer the 33.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Ah sorry I'm in USA.
> Do you already have a Swagger? The 34408 you mentioned is a regular Swagger and non official eBay measures 12.75 L so a 33 right?  The tote is 11.75 L so definitely smaller.
> The 27 works OK for me, I like it's looks better, but functionality prefer the 33.


I like the regular swagger size - i did try a 27 but felt it was too small so i guess the tote will be too - am gutted as ordered a navy regular swagger in the sale on coach.com but they cancellled the order as ithas gone out of stock!! Ah well not to be. Thanks for all your help i think ive finally got it all in my head


----------



## elvisfan4life

focoach said:


> Oh yes there you go! Turquoise 21, cornflower 27, green is just Swagger ("33" but not really), and navy croc is 37!


That navy croc would be my absolute dream bag sigh


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Any idea when the apricot colorblock one came out? Just got mine, it's a 27 but the white tag is K1420 34417 and my cornflower is K1520 34417. Has me worried. Everything matches my other 2 27s but I like to be 100% it's not a fake and I know they were doing some really good fakes on these.


The apricot came out when Swagger first did so I think that was like Feb 2015? I'm not an authenticatior though, maybe post pics in that thread and see? That 34417 style number sounds right though!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> The apricot came out when Swagger first did so I think that was like Feb 2015? I'm not an authenticatior though, maybe post pics in that thread and see? That 34417 style number sounds right though!


Thanks, I found the swagger clubhouse and  it was available for sale around Feb 15. I figure manufacturing in October 2014 makes sense. My green 33 is A15 and the details are identical. Thanks for the response.


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Thanks, I found the swagger clubhouse and  it was available for sale around Feb 15. I figure manufacturing in October 2014 makes sense. My green 33 is A15 and the details are identical. Thanks for the response.


No prob, sorry for the delay! Glad it's authentic, such a gorgeous color!


----------



## whateve

Is the seller right about the style number on this gallery tote key fob? (1K07)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rare-CO...036192?hash=item282d42ace0:g:tNQAAOSw4A5YnSQy


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Is the seller right about the style number on this gallery tote key fob? (1K07)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rare-CO...036192?hash=item282d42ace0:g:tNQAAOSw4A5YnSQy



Yep.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 3621938


Thank you!


----------



## Ravvie99

Does this pre-creed saddle bag have an official name? I am not the buyer/seller, just referencing pics for scientific purposes [emoji846]

https://www.etsy.com/listing/251798...erest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share

Thank you!

ETA: if you know the colors it came in, that'd be appreciated, too


----------



## kandice53

Hi can anyone help me identify this messenger bag here please?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, I need help identifying this pattern on canvas that looks like painted, I saw it on a wristlet. Thanks in advance!
This is the style of wristlet that had it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...290656?hash=item237f29a3a0:g:W0YAAOSwuxFYuG-r


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I still couldn't find any bag with this print, could it be some type of Op Art?


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> I still couldn't find any bag with this print, could it be some type of Op Art?





WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, I need help identifying this pattern on canvas that looks like painted, I saw it on a wristlet. Thanks in advance!
> This is the style of wristlet that had it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...290656?hash=item237f29a3a0:g:W0YAAOSwuxFYuG-r
> View attachment 3623532



I'm thinking it's vaguely similar to the "Scribble" print, but I've never seen anything exactly like the picture you posted.


----------



## Ravvie99

WishingonaCoach said:


> I still couldn't find any bag with this print, could it be some type of Op Art?





Catbird9 said:


> I'm thinking it's vaguely similar to the "Scribble" print, but I've never seen anything exactly like the picture you posted.



I also thought it looked very similar to the 'outside the lines' Scribble print but I searched and couldn't find the colorway from the wristlet photo. Then again, Hyacinth probably would've recognized if it were Scribble since she's into those.


----------



## MRSBWS

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, I need help identifying this pattern on canvas that looks like painted, I saw it on a wristlet. Thanks in advance!
> This is the style of wristlet that had it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...290656?hash=item237f29a3a0:g:W0YAAOSwuxFYuG-r
> View attachment 3623532


Is it  from the Colette line?  Please see the attached links, NMAs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Colet...043679?hash=item2efec86d5f:g:YGoAAOSwxcRW-bZF
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-C...hash=item25c7ce0923:m:moaDngZCRwoLZ-lUEHlT_iA


----------



## Hyacinth

Ravvie99 said:


> I also thought it looked very similar to the 'outside the lines' Scribble print but I searched and couldn't find the colorway from the wristlet photo. Then again, Hyacinth probably would've recognized if it were Scribble since she's into those.



It's not from any of the original Scribble lines. But it does look like the Colette pattern MRSBWS posted about.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Catbird9 said:


> I'm thinking it's vaguely similar to the "Scribble" print, but I've never seen anything exactly like the picture you posted.





Ravvie99 said:


> I also thought it looked very similar to the 'outside the lines' Scribble print but I searched and couldn't find the colorway from the wristlet photo. Then again, Hyacinth probably would've recognized if it were Scribble since she's into those.





MRSBWS said:


> Is it  from the Colette line?  Please see the attached links, NMAs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Colet...043679?hash=item2efec86d5f:g:YGoAAOSwxcRW-bZF
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-C...hash=item25c7ce0923:m:moaDngZCRwoLZ-lUEHlT_iA





Hyacinth said:


> It's not from any of the original Scribble lines. But it does look like the Colette pattern MRSBWS posted about.



Thank you all so very much! I knew I could count on you and I really appreciate your time and effort. So I guess I have my Julias and Colettes to research, because obviously I do not know what I am talking about. Very interesting print the "painted" one. I wish someone would have a list with all the styles of prints used by Coach, the story of the brand is fascinating!


----------



## pandea

Anyone know the name of this bag?  It has a serial number & made in the USA.


----------



## whateve

pandea said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?  It has a serial number & made in the USA.
> View attachment 3625377
> View attachment 3625378


For bags with all numeric serial numbers, we need measurements in order to accurately ID. It is probably a Kimball Zip #9911 from around 1993.


----------



## pandea

whateve said:


> For bags with all numeric serial numbers, we need measurements in order to accurately ID. It is probably a Kimball Zip #9911 from around 1993.



That's it!  I will remember about the measurements for next time. Thanks wheteve! You are always a great help!!


----------



## SVSW

Hi.  I'm new here, but hope Im posting in the right place.  

I have been a big Coach fan for years and have owned many of their classic leather bags.  The leather, the stitching, the feel of a Coach bag is unique.  I spot a strap at the bottom of a Goodwill purse bin and ask myself, "omg, is that Coach?!?"  Usually, y


----------



## SVSW

SVSW said:


> Hi.  I'm new here, but hope Im posting in the right place.
> 
> I have been a big Coach fan for years and have owned many of their classic leather bags.  The leather, the stitching, the feel of a Coach bag is unique.  I spot a strap at the bottom of a Goodwill purse bin and ask myself, "omg, is that Coach?!?"  Usually, yes



Sorry...accidentally hit "post."

To get to my point, I recently found this bag buried under a bush...yes, in mud, under a bush. I saw the strap, and asked myself, "omg, is that...?"

But i dont know this time.  The leather, the stiching, the look, the feel all seem like a, but there's no creed, no label, nothing...anywhere.  is that possible?   Dont know how long it was in the mud, but i shook out 2 spiders, a pincher, and a rolliepollie while cleaning it.  Some of the hardware is a little rusted, but it cleaned up beautifully.  High quality leather.  Any thoughts?


----------



## whateve

SVSW said:


> Sorry...accidentally hit "post."
> 
> To get to my point, I recently found this bag buried under a bush...yes, in mud, under a bush. I saw the strap, and asked myself, "omg, is that...?"
> 
> But i dont know this time.  The leather, the stiching, the look, the feel all seem like a, but there's no creed, no label, nothing...anywhere.  is that possible?   Dont know how long it was in the mud, but i shook out 2 spiders, a pincher, and a rolliepollie while cleaning it.  Some of the hardware is a little rusted, but it cleaned up beautifully.  High quality leather.  Any thoughts?


Sorry, it looks similar to a Coach from the late 90s or early 2000s, but if there is no creed, it isn't. I don't remember a north south flap style like that with a zipper under the flap. Very curious about how it ended up under a bush!


----------



## Hyacinth

SVSW said:


> Sorry...accidentally hit "post."
> 
> To get to my point, I recently found this bag buried under a bush...yes, in mud, under a bush. I saw the strap, and asked myself, "omg, is that...?"
> 
> But i dont know this time.  The leather, the stiching, the look, the feel all seem like a, but there's no creed, no label, nothing...anywhere.  is that possible?   Dont know how long it was in the mud, but i shook out 2 spiders, a pincher, and a rolliepollie while cleaning it.  Some of the hardware is a little rusted, but it cleaned up beautifully.  High quality leather.  Any thoughts?



Just wondering - what are the bag's measurements?
Is there any outside back pocket?
What about a pocket under the flap? It doesn't look like there's one there.
When you say the hardware was rusted, do you mean actual orange rust-color, or just discolored? And are the buckles silver-color? Is there anything stamped on the underside of the buckles?
Does the flap have any kind of magnetic snap or closure, or does it just hang freely?

Even if it's not a Coach, it still looks like a nice useful bag. But like Whateve said, the description just doesn't fit any of the Coaches we know about. The only similar style I know of had an outside pocket on the back and another one under the front flap. And anything bigger than about 8 inches across should have had a creed stamp, although if the leather was swollen up from being in damp ground that might have almost disappeared..


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> Sorry, it looks similar to a Coach from the late 90s or early 2000s, but if there is no creed, it isn't. I don't remember a north south flap style like that with a zipper under the flap. Very curious about how it ended up under a bush!



Am I dreaming or could it be 9144 studio flap??? That has zipper under the flap.
ETA: never mind - now I see it's probably the one Hyacinth referenced


----------



## SVSW

Ravvie99 said:


> Am I dreaming or could it be 9144 studio flap??? That has zipper under the flap.
> ETA: never mind - now I see it's probably what Hyacinth referenced



I imagine a purse-snatching...which is too bad...but there was nothing inside, nothing to identify an original owner or anything.


----------



## SVSW

Ravvie99 said:


> Am I dreaming or could it be 9144 studio flap??? That has zipper under the flap.
> ETA: never mind - now I see it's probably the one Hyacinth referenced



I thought maybe it was the 9144 as well.


----------



## SVSW

Hyacinth said:


> Just wondering - what are the bag's measurements?
> Is there any outside back pocket?
> What about a pocket under the flap? It doesn't look like there's one there.
> When you say the hardware was rusted, do you mean actual orange rust-color, or just discolored? And are the buckles silver-color? Is there anything stamped on the underside of the buckles?
> Does the flap have any kind of magnetic snap or closure, or does it just hang freely?
> 
> Even if it's not a Coach, it still looks like a nice useful bag. But like Whateve said, the description just doesn't fit any of the Coaches we know about. The only similar style I know of had an outside pocket on the back and another one under the front flap. And anything bigger than about 8 inches across should have had a creed stamp, although if the leather was swollen up from being in damp ground that might have almost disappeared..



It is 9.5" wide x 9.5" tall x 3" deep.  Pocket front (under flap) and back.  Flap loose...no turnlock, no megnetic clasp.


----------



## Hyacinth

SVSW said:


> It is 9.5" wide x 9.5" tall x 3" deep.  Pocket front (under flap) and back.  Flap loose...no turnlock, no megnetic clasp.



I think it IS a 9144 Legacy Studio Flap, probably from around 2000-2001, the pockets are right and it also has a zippered inside pocket just like the 9144. None of those details showed in your original photos, but I thought it was close enough to the Legacy Studio Flap to ask about those details. The missing creed is probably because of the leather swelling due to the dampness, and the creed stamps on that style were very shallow and faint even in bags that hadn't been half-buried in topsoil for heaven knows how long. 

That has to be one of the most unusual "find" stories we've ever heard. Below is a pic from the Fall 2001 catalog. If you need any help in rehabbing it, check out the Rehab And Rescue thread in the Coach Clubhouse forum:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-861#post-31072576

Enjoy your "new" Coach!


----------



## SVSW

Hyacinth said:


> I think it IS a 9144 Legacy Studio Flap, probably from around 2000-2001, the pockets are right and it also has a zippered inside pocket just like the 9144. None of those details showed in your original photos, but I thought it was close enough to the Legacy Studio Flap to ask about those details. The missing creed is probably because of the leather swelling due to the dampness, and the creed stamps on that style were very shallow and faint even in bags that hadn't been half-buried in topsoil for heaven knows how long.
> 
> That has to be one of the most unusual "find" stories we've ever heard. Below is a pic from the Fall 2001 catalog. If you need any help in rehabbing it, check out the Rehab And Rescue thread in the Coach Clubhouse forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-861#post-31072576
> 
> Enjoy your "new" Coach!
> 
> View attachment 3626708



Thank you so much!  Thats totally my "new" bag!  Definitely a strange find.

I am also glad I found this forum because I was stumped and none of my friends understood why i was geeked; they just thought it was weird and gross that i'd bring home a muddy purse. 

Thanks again.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-LIMIT...915267?hash=item282c0fa783:g:QZEAAOSw4shX6rLZ

This bag looks off... The lining and the color esp...  please advise...


----------



## SVSW

Hyacinth said:


> I think it IS a 9144 Legacy Studio Flap, probably from around 2000-2001, the pockets are right and it also has a zippered inside pocket just like the 9144. None of those details showed in your original photos, but I thought it was close enough to the Legacy Studio Flap to ask about those details. The missing creed is probably because of the leather swelling due to the dampness, and the creed stamps on that style were very shallow and faint even in bags that hadn't been half-buried in topsoil for heaven knows how long.
> 
> That has to be one of the most unusual "find" stories we've ever heard. Below is a pic from the Fall 2001 catalog. If you need any help in rehabbing it, check out the Rehab And Rescue thread in the Coach Clubhouse forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-861#post-31072576
> 
> Enjoy your "new" Coach!
> 
> View attachment 3626708



One last quick update: as it's dried, the creed has become somewhat visible.  VERY faint and hard to photograph, but here you can almost see the "9144":


----------



## purplehippo

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1f8AAOSwB-1YvJmb/s-l500.jpg
I've got two Willis bags but some of the differences confuse me..

Blue: W13- 9927, 10.5" x 9.75" x ~2.9" Made in the United States, no YXX on the inside zipper, but a circular marking
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/3TMAAOSwfVpYvKPr/s-l1600.jpg

Brown: D4F- 9136. 10.5" 10" x ~3" No mention of country, has YXX on the inside zipper
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1yIAAOSwOgdYvKQB/s-l1600.jpg
The brown one is a little bit taller and feels a bit deeper, and looks and seems like it is pre 90s Coach.. The blue one seems like it is made in the 90s but .. W13? Is it pre-90s but after they assigned the 9927 to the Willis line, and the brown one is even earlier? When did people start faking Coach bags? Do you have an idea when these were made/authenticate?


----------



## whateve

purplehippo said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1f8AAOSwB-1YvJmb/s-l500.jpg
> I've got two Willis bags but some of the differences confuse me..
> 
> Blue: W13- 9927, 10.5" x 9.75" x ~2.9" Made in the United States, no YXX on the inside zipper, but a circular marking
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/3TMAAOSwfVpYvKPr/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> Brown: D4F- 9136. 10.5" 10" x ~3" No mention of country, has YXX on the inside zipper
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1yIAAOSwOgdYvKQB/s-l1600.jpg
> The brown one is a little bit taller and feels a bit deeper, and looks and seems like it is pre 90s Coach.. The blue one seems like it is made in the 90s but .. W13? Is it pre-90s but after they assigned the 9927 to the Willis line, and the brown one is even earlier? When did people start faking Coach bags? Do you have an idea when these were made/authenticate?


Sorry, both items are fake. Neither creed is valid. There are many problems, but the obvious ones are the brown one has the wrong style number and no country of manufacture, and the blue has an invalid month code. The first letter is the month code and has to be a letter between A and M, so W is invalid. The blue one also has a factory code that was never used for the United States.
For future authentications, post your request in our Authenticate thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## Catbird9

SVSW said:


> One last quick update: as it's dried, the creed has become somewhat visible.  VERY faint and hard to photograph, but here you can almost see the "9144":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628686


Thanks for the update...I was wondering if that creed was in there somewhere!


----------



## Hyacinth

SVSW said:


> One last quick update: as it's dried, the creed has become somewhat visible.  VERY faint and hard to photograph, but here you can almost see the "9144":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628686



That's the final proof we need - genuine, and made in 2000. Congratulations!


----------



## Hyacinth

purplehippo said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1f8AAOSwB-1YvJmb/s-l500.jpg
> I've got two Willis bags but some of the differences confuse me..
> 
> Blue: W13- 9927, 10.5" x 9.75" x ~2.9" Made in the United States, no YXX on the inside zipper, but a circular marking
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/3TMAAOSwfVpYvKPr/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> Brown: D4F- 9136. 10.5" 10" x ~3" No mention of country, has YXX on the inside zipper
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/1yIAAOSwOgdYvKQB/s-l1600.jpg
> The brown one is a little bit taller and feels a bit deeper, and looks and seems like it is pre 90s Coach.. The blue one seems like it is made in the 90s but .. W13? Is it pre-90s but after they assigned the 9927 to the Willis line, and the brown one is even earlier?* When did people start faking Coach bags? *Do you have an idea when these were made/authenticate?



To answer just one of your questions - the others are unanswerable because they're both fake.

It seems to me at least that large-scale counterfeiting of Coaches probably started around 1989-1990. Any earlier fakes were most likely one-offs or small scale and made by Korean "copyists". And what's stamped on the zipper doesn't mean a bloody thing. Why wouldn't fakes makers be able to buy real OR fake YKK zippers?

Please read the six Salearea Coach Guides posted at Ebay for more information.
http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true

Where did you buy those, and how long ago? If they're recent Ebay purchases you still may be able to get your money back.


----------



## purplehippo

Hyacinth said:


> To answer just one of your questions - the others are unanswerable because they're both fake.
> 
> It seems to me at least that large-scale counterfeiting of Coaches probably started around 1989-1990. Any earlier fakes were most likely one-offs or small scale and made by Korean "copyists". And what's stamped on the zipper doesn't mean a bloody thing. Why wouldn't fakes makers be able to buy real OR fake YKK zippers?
> 
> Please read the six Salearea Coach Guides posted at Ebay for more information.
> http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true
> 
> Where did you buy those, and how long ago? If they're recent Ebay purchases you still may be able to get your money back.



I just bought them(/got them in the mail yesterday) on Ebay.. the seller said they were real, but I think that she might have been fooled too... Would you recommend going through an Ebay claim or go through the CC (used Discover)? 

ahhh, this sucks. Time to go hunting again... and see what to do with these fakes...


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Sorry, it looks similar to a Coach from the late 90s or early 2000s, but if there is no creed, it isn't. I don't remember a north south flap style like that with a zipper under the flap. Very curious about how it ended up under a bush!


I would say a thief has chucked it after stealing the contents someone out there is probably still,hoping it may turn up


----------



## whateve

purplehippo said:


> I just bought them(/got them in the mail yesterday) on Ebay.. the seller said they were real, but I think that she might have been fooled too... Would you recommend going through an Ebay claim or go through the CC (used Discover)?
> 
> ahhh, this sucks. Time to go hunting again... and see what to do with these fakes...


Go through ebay. First contact the seller through ebay messages and point her here. If she isn't cooperative, open an ebay return request, not as described. You can copy the reasons listed in my post above in your return request. If the seller wants them back she will have to reimburse you in full and pay for you to ship them back.


----------



## rkiz

Can I get an ID on this bag? I think this kind of closure is called a touch lock? Measures about 8"x6.5"x2.5"


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> Can I get an ID on this bag? I think this kind of closure is called a touch lock? Measures about 8"x6.5"x2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635362


Ashland Bag #9914 from around 1992. Coach called the closure a touchlock.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> Ashland Bag #9914 from around 1992. Coach called the closure a touchlock.



Great! Thanks


----------



## houseof999

What is the name of this bag? Looks like compartment bag but has adjustable strap. 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/142314325162


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> What is the name of this bag? Looks like compartment bag but has adjustable strap.
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/142314325162


It's a Compartment Bag #9850.
There's also a Compartment Bag Small #9845 which has a rolled strap, non adjustable.


----------



## houseof999

Thank you@Catbird9!


----------



## musiclover

Ladies, thank you to whateve for authenticating my new to me bag (post #21037 in the authentication thread). I would like to ID this bag if possible.  









It's 11" across, about 8.5" high and 3.5" deep. It has an adjustable shoulder strap which is attached to the sides. I'm guessing the colour might be British Tan but if you could confirm, I'd be most appreciative.  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Ladies, thank you to whateve for authenticating my new to me bag (post #21037 in the authentication thread). I would like to ID this bag if possible.
> View attachment 3638642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638646
> 
> 
> It's 11" across, about 8.5" high and 3.5" deep. It has an adjustable shoulder strap which is attached to the sides. I'm guessing the colour might be British Tan but if you could confirm, I'd be most appreciative.  Thank you!


Hello again! It's a city bag #9790. Even though you didn't post a picture of the creed here, I remember it was from the early 90s, before 1994. It's probably British tan.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Hello again! It's a city bag #9790. Even though you didn't post a picture of the creed here, I remember it was from the early 90s, before 1994. It's probably British tan.



Wow! That's so awesome!  Thank you whateve!  This is now the oldest bag in my collection.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Wow! That's so awesome!  Thank you whateve!  This is now the oldest bag in my collection.


You're welcome. When I first starting collecting vintage, my first purchases were 90s bags.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello again ladies, I hope you can help me once more.
I looked at this bag, thought about purchasing but I wanted to do a bit research first to know its worth, I thought of a Colette or Julia, but I couldn't find anything right away and got sold. Still is bugging me I didn't know what it was, any input will be greatly appreciated. TIA
(IIRC was advertised as metallic signature and there was no creed).


----------



## latetotheparty

Can you ID this bag please? And an estimate as to year? Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232276124879?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## latetotheparty

I didn't look at prior posts but it sort of looks like the one musiclover posted. lol


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> Can you ID this bag please? And an estimate as to year? Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232276124879?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's a city bag #9790 from the late 80s.


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Can you ID this bag please? And an estimate as to year? Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232276124879?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Thanks whateve n salutations


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again ladies, I hope you can help me once more.
> I looked at this bag, thought about purchasing but I wanted to do a bit research first to know its worth, I thought of a Colette or Julia, but I couldn't find anything right away and got sold. Still is bugging me I didn't know what it was, any input will be greatly appreciated. TIA
> (IIRC was advertised as metallic signature and there was no creed).
> View attachment 3641361



I know I am quoting myself... LOL

No guesses? Anyone remembers perhaps to have seen this style as a fake? May be that's why I couldn't find it anywhere... I saved the picture to do my research, not the link to the listing, so I do not have enough info to post on the Authenticate forum.


----------



## Ravvie99

WishingonaCoach said:


> I know I am quoting myself... LOL
> 
> No guesses? Anyone remembers perhaps to have seen this style as a fake? May be that's why I couldn't find it anywhere... I saved the picture to do my research, not the link to the listing, so I do not have enough info to post on the Authenticate forum.



I'll take a guess since no one's answered:
Julia Patina Signature Swingpack in Khaki/Gold? There's another color, too. I think it's F46744. I couldn't find any working links, only images

ETA: the other color is more silver/platinum like your pic but all the images were from unreliable sources


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Ravvie99 said:


> I'll take a guess since no one's answered:
> Julia Patina Signature Swingpack in Khaki/Gold? There's another color, too. I think it's F46744. I couldn't find any working links, only images
> 
> ETA: the other color is more silver/platinum like your pic but all the images were from unreliable sources
> 
> View attachment 3642503



Thank you so very much! I guess it is real at least. I still might try to find another one. I love  small crossbodies for daily use, I keep my nicer bags for weekends or occasions, and then the ones to collect. Gosh! I love that Coach has something for everything, my wallet doesn't! LOL


----------



## RL Bernstein

Good afternoon experts.  I once had one of these (long gone), but seemingly never noted either its proper name or style number in my files; a circumstance that continues to offend my OCD about meticulous recordkeeping.  Would greatly appreciate it it could be identified so that I can complete the blanks in my historicals.  As always, thanks in advance.

Listing (of similar item): https://poshmark.com/listing/Off-white-leather-coach-wristlet-58d1cf7b99086a9a03006e0b


----------



## Hyacinth

RL Bernstein said:


> Good afternoon experts.  I once had one of these (long gone), but seemingly never noted either its proper name or style number in my files; a circumstance that continues to offend my OCD about meticulous recordkeeping.  Would greatly appreciate it it could be identified so that I can complete the blanks in my historicals.  As always, thanks in advance.
> 
> Listing (of similar item): https://poshmark.com/listing/Off-white-leather-coach-wristlet-58d1cf7b99086a9a03006e0b



Style 3438, Soho Leather Framed Wristlet, Summer 2004 catalog


----------



## RL Bernstein

Thank you so much. Now I can satisfactorily fill in a couple of the spaces in my records that have question marks in them. My accomplishment for today!


----------



## kinseygirl

Does anyone have any info on this item like when and where it was released? Any help is appreciated. Thank you. (I uploaded the correct link this time).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201857097413?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## houseof999

kinseygirl said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391545789167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this item like when and where it was released? Any help is appreciated. Thank you


Free people slipper socks? That's what the link takes me to.


----------



## kinseygirl

houseof999 said:


> Free people slipper socks? That's what the link takes me to.



I uploaded the wrong file. Lol. Sorry


----------



## houseof999

Anyone have a catalog description of the regular wetpack style 5020? I only have the dimensions and a pic reference. Measurements match roughly.




Is this it? Mine is fully lined with striped cotton which is fully covered by plastic liner!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have a catalog description of the regular wetpack style 5020? I only have the dimensions and a pic reference. Measurements match roughly.
> 
> Is this it? Mine is fully lined with striped cotton which is fully covered by plastic liner!



Yep. From Fall 1983:


----------



## Hyacinth

kinseygirl said:


> Does anyone have any info on this item like when and where it was released? Any help is appreciated. Thank you. (I uploaded the correct link this time).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201857097413?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I just show it as a Bleecker Year of the Horse set from January 2014.



I've always wondered about the horse's position on that keychain, maybe one of our horsewomen can answer. Be gentle with me and please don't laugh because i'm a city gal and NOT a rider - when both of the horse's legs are completely off the ground in what looks like a walking gait on that keychain (based on the neck and tail being almost vertical), why doesn't the horse just fall over??? Inquiring minds really DO want to know. Or is it supposed to be trotting?

Adding a close-up from my file photos


----------



## kinseygirl

Hyacinth said:


> I just show it as a Bleecker Year of the Horse set from January 2014.
> View attachment 3643906
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about the horse's position on that keychain, maybe one of our horsewomen can answer. Be gentle with me and please don't laugh because i'm a city gal and NOT a rider - when both of the horse's legs are completely off the ground in what looks like a walking gait on that keychain (based on the neck and tail being almost vertical), why doesn't the horse just fall over??? Inquiring minds really DO want to know. Or is it supposed to be trotting?
> 
> Adding a close-up from my file photos
> View attachment 3643891



Thank you so much for the help. I really wanted to make sure it was authentic since I have never seen it before. Sorry I can't help you with any info about the horse.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Yep. From Fall 1983:
> View attachment 3643874


Thank you! I saw a listing for one just like mine but didn't look like it had the plastic liner. Also, I thought the description meant the cotton was treated with something. So am I looking at a different style or a different version of this? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322432773729


----------



## coach943

Hyacinth said:


> I just show it as a Bleecker Year of the Horse set from January 2014.
> View attachment 3643906
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about the horse's position on that keychain, maybe one of our horsewomen can answer. Be gentle with me and please don't laugh because i'm a city gal and NOT a rider - when both of the horse's legs are completely off the ground in what looks like a walking gait on that keychain (based on the neck and tail being almost vertical), why doesn't the horse just fall over??? Inquiring minds really DO want to know. Or is it supposed to be trotting?
> 
> Adding a close-up from my file photos
> View attachment 3643891



I'm not a horsewoman, but I did grow up on a farm and went to my fair share of harness racing growing up.  It looks to me like the horse is what is a called a pacer (as opposed to a trotter).  Pace is the name of the gait the horse is using.  I think pacers are faster than trotters in harness racing.  The harness actually helps stabilize pacers to keep them from falling.  I think the fast speeds at which they race also probably keep them from falling over. 

Here's an old video that shows the difference:



Now I really want to go to the races!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I saw a listing for one just like mine but didn't look like it had the plastic liner. Also, I thought the description meant the cotton was treated with something. So am I looking at a different style or a different version of this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322432773729



Since it's called a Wetpack, I'm guessing that's because of the clear plastic liner. The regular cosmetic cases don't have that. Other than that, I don't know, it's half my age, I've never owned one, and all I know about it is what's in the catalog, which isn't much.


----------



## Hyacinth

coach943 said:


> I'm not a horsewoman, but I did grow up on a farm and went to my fair share of harness racing growing up.  It looks to me like the horse is what is a called a pacer (as opposed to a trotter).  Pace is the name of the gait the horse is using.  I think pacers are faster than trotters in harness racing.  The harness actually helps stabilize pacers to keep them from falling.  I think the fast speeds at which they race also probably keep them from falling over.
> 
> Here's an old video that shows the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really want to go to the races!




Yep, I see the difference, momentum keeps them upright once they get up to one of the trotting or running gaits. I grew up close to Sportsmans and Hawthorne  racetracks, so we always got a few minutes of racing film on the nightly news, mostly the harness meetings  And I'm just being a PITA for the helluvit, because it still looks to me that the poor critter on the charm is walking, otherwise its tail would be streaming out behind it (although maybe trotters and pacers have their tails held down somehow so the driver doesn't keep getting smacked in the face with a tail-full of horsehair). All my real-time race-watching experience has been with thoroughbreds rather than standardbreds.

And thanks for explaining!


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, I see the difference, momentum keeps them upright once they get up to one of the trotting or running gaits. I grew up close to Sportsmans and Hawthorne  racetracks, so we always got a few minutes of racing film on the nightly news, mostly the harness meetings  And I'm just being a PITA for the helluvit, because it still looks to me that the poor critter on the charm is walking, otherwise its tail would be streaming out behind it (although maybe trotters and pacers have their tails held down somehow so the driver doesn't keep getting smacked in the face with a tail-full of horsehair). All my real-time race-watching experience has been with thoroughbreds rather than standardbreds.
> 
> And thanks for explaining!


LOL - artistic license?


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> LOL - artistic license?



I guess! Coach seems to take this "artistic license" excuse a little too far sometimes.

And wow, do the drivers really use an almost horizontal position now? I remember them being a lot more vertical but that was at least 40 years ago, and I suppose anything they can do to improve the aerodynamics of the package probably helps.


----------



## whateve

kinseygirl said:


> Does anyone have any info on this item like when and where it was released? Any help is appreciated. Thank you. (I uploaded the correct link this time).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201857097413?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I have that set! It is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Please ID this Gramercy satchel that has no serial number. It is 10 1/2 inches long, 6 1/2 inches tall, and almost 4 inches deep. All the other 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 details match my other Gramercy.


----------



## RL Bernstein

whateve said:


> Please ID this Gramercy satchel that has no serial number. It is 10 1/2 inches long, 6 1/2 inches tall, and almost 4 inches deep. All the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647797
> View attachment 3647798
> View attachment 3647799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details match my other Gramercy.


The one we have here in the workshop that looks identical to the one you show is identified as style #7003 from late 1998 (L8E-7003).  I don't have the actual name for it though.  Indeed it is similar in both size and shape to the #7001 Gramercy Zip, except with dual handles and a removable long strap.  Does anyone have the Gramercy catalog insert from that period?


----------



## whateve

RL Bernstein said:


> The one we have here in the workshop that looks identical to the one you show is identified as style #7003 from late 1998 (L8E-7003).  I don't have the actual name for it though.  Indeed it is similar in both size and shape to the #7001 Gramercy Zip, except with dual handles and a removable long strap.  Does anyone have the Gramercy catalog insert from that period?


Thank you! Yours has a number? I wonder why this one doesn't. I have 7001 and it has a number.
I have these catalog pages. If you put them together, the description is on one page and the picture is on the other. I didn't know for sure that picture went with that description.


----------



## RL Bernstein

One of the Italian leatherworkers must have had their mind on something else and sewed the patch in prior to stamping the identification number. 

Thanks for the catalog pages, but now they've raised another question.  I've a beechnut colored bag identified as style #7008 that looks similar the #7004 N/S Satchel shown (and shares the same basic dimensions).  The strap on the #7008 though appears to be mounted around an inch lower on the bag when compared to the #7004 and its zipper is full length (extending to the bottom of the bag whereas the #7004 appears to have short side panels extending a couple of inches up from the bottom).  So perhaps those differences were deemed sufficient to warrant their own unique style numbers.


----------



## whateve

RL Bernstein said:


> One of the Italian leatherworkers must have had their mind on something else and sewed the patch in prior to stamping the identification number.
> 
> Thanks for the catalog pages, but now they've raised another question.  I've a beechnut colored bag identified as style #7008 that looks similar the #7004 N/S Satchel shown (and shares the same basic dimensions).  The strap on the #7008 though appears to be mounted around an inch lower on the bag when compared to the #7004 and its zipper is full length (extending to the bottom of the bag whereas the #7004 appears to have short side panels extending a couple of inches up from the bottom).  So perhaps those differences were deemed sufficient to warrant their own unique style numbers.


I think they look quite different.


----------



## RL Bernstein

whateve said:


> I think they look quite different.


Indeed they do.  Thanks for the additional catalog page.


----------



## Hyacinth

Here's the 7004 from the Holiday 1998 catalog
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , the difference in the zipper would definitely be enough to qualify for a different style number.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Please ID this Gramercy satchel that has no serial number. It is 10 1/2 inches long, 6 1/2 inches tall, and almost 4 inches deep. All the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647797
> View attachment 3647798
> View attachment 3647799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details match my other Gramercy.



It looks like a Gramercy Small Satchel 7003 which would be the Wheat colored one in your set of 2 pictures.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Gramercy Small Satchel 7003 which would be the Wheat colored one in your set of 2 pictures.


Thank you. Do you think it is a problem that mine has no number?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you. Do you think it is a problem that mine has no number?



No. Mistakes happened, and I doubt if Coach would have just discarded an expensive bag like a Gramercy just because the plant employees forgot to stamp a serial number. As long as the basic details match your other Gramercy it's not a problem unless you want to sell it.


----------



## whateve

I don't know if I've seen this before. It sure sold quickly.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tripl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## missconvy

Is this where I can get a wallet authenticated? 
Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302264732857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hyacinth

missconvy said:


> Is this where I can get a wallet authenticated?
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302264732857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



From now on please use the Authenticate This Coach link in the Coach Shopping forum, read the first post and provide the requested information when you ask for the authentication:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/

The wallet looks OK.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi ladies some European websites are showing a smith crossbody bag very similar to crosstown bag only 1cm difference on all the dimensions is there such a bag or is it a crosstown ? Googled smile and that las a very different mans bag? Though coming from mulberry who have reused the same name for different styles many many times over the years just wonder if coach do to? Thanks


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies some European websites are showing a smith crossbody bag very similar to crosstown bag only 1cm difference on all the dimensions is there such a bag or is it a crosstown ? Googled smile and that las a very different mans bag? Though coming from mulberry who have reused the same name for different styles many many times over the years just wonder if coach do to? Thanks


Are they official sites? I'm seeing a few bags on ebay that are described as Smith, style numbers 56517 and 53277, and a men's bag 54782. I think the price tag has the abbreviation SMTH, which some sellers interpreted as Smith, but I think it really means smooth. So I suspect the bag you are seeing is a crosstown. If the listings you see have a style number, that is what  you should go by.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Does anyone know the name of the brown purse in this listing? It's like a zippered  pouch with a flap
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292072310794

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hyacinth

Beccabaglady said:


> Does anyone know the name of the brown purse in this listing? It's like a zippered  pouch with a flap
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292072310794
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



IF it's genuine - and the seller doesn't show a creed and serial photo so it can't be authenticated - it would be a Ritchie Bag. The serial number is in the listing.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hyacinth said:


> IF it's genuine - and the seller doesn't show a creed and serial photo so it can't be authenticated - it would be a Ritchie Bag. The serial number is in the listing.


And thats what happens when you get old and try to look at things on  your phone.  Thanks Hyacinth, sorry about that!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Are they official sites? I'm seeing a few bags on ebay that are described as Smith, style numbers 56517 and 53277, and a men's bag 54782. I think the price tag has the abbreviation SMTH, which some sellers interpreted as Smith, but I think it really means smooth. So I suspect the bag you are seeing is a crosstown. If the listings you see have a style number, that is what  you should go by.


They have both different prices


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello again ladies! Although I'm almost sure I know the answer, I still would like to know your opinion.
In this picture is a hobo style 3651 from 2004, the "applique" on the front didn't come with it originally, right? I have never seen one like it before, but I am not the expert here LOL
TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again ladies! Although I'm almost sure I know the answer, I still would like to know your opinion.
> In this picture is a hobo style 3651 from 2004, the "applique" on the front didn't come with it originally, right? I have never seen one like it before, but I am not the expert here LOL
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664091



No, it certainly DIDN'T come like that from Coach. Did the seller disclose the "upgrade" in the listing? Is there a creed and serial number photo in the listing?
	

		
			
		

		
	




The two-tone MIGHT be from the factory although the only drilldown pic I have is a solid color, but that flower-thing was NOT made by Coach.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> No, it certainly DIDN'T come like that from Coach. Did the seller disclose the "upgrade" in the listing? Is there a creed and serial number photo in the listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664176
> 
> 
> The two-tone MIGHT be from the factory although the only drilldown pic I have is a solid color, but that flower-thing was NOT made by Coach.



Thank you Hyacinth for confirming it, that "embellishment" didn't seem to have the quality of Coach craftsmanship. I do not recall a picture of the creed in the listing, it was a big lot of purses and I was intrigued by it, so I saved the picture to ask here, also no.. the seller didn't mention anything about it.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again ladies! Although I'm almost sure I know the answer, I still would like to know your opinion.
> In this picture is a hobo style 3651 from 2004, the "applique" on the front didn't come with it originally, right? I have never seen one like it before, but I am not the expert here LOL
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664091





Hyacinth said:


> No, it certainly DIDN'T come like that from Coach. Did the seller disclose the "upgrade" in the listing? Is there a creed and serial number photo in the listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664176
> 
> 
> The two-tone MIGHT be from the factory although the only drilldown pic I have is a solid color, but that flower-thing was NOT made by Coach.


I don't think the two-tone came from the factory. Coach may have made some with the bottom a different color but the two-tone at the top is painted on - it isn't a separate piece of leather. That isn't something Coach would have done. I think the applique is unfortunate - it looks obscene to me!


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> They have both different prices


I'm not sure there is anything that is actually called Smith. I think people are misinterpreting "smth" which stands for smooth. There is a difference in price because of the type of leather. One of them might be style #53083 which is made in polished pebbled leather. Here is one with a picture of the price tag: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...510518?hash=item3acbd003f6:g:xyEAAOSw2x1XLWhz
Here is the other one, #36824, with a picture of the price tag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Cross...941612?hash=item2f009fe46c:g:aWsAAOSwawpXwHsC


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm not sure there is anything that is actually called Smith. I think people are misinterpreting "smth" which stands for smooth. There is a difference in price because one is crossgrain leather and the other is smooth leather. The one that says "crosstown" probably has an abbreviation that means "crossgrain" not "crosstown."


Lol at the wild guess of people trying to figure out the abbreviations!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Lol at the wild guess of people trying to figure out the abbreviations!


I edited my post. Actually, it turns out there is a crosstown, but I'm pretty sure there isn't a Smith. I've never been able to figure out if Coach ever made a Hamilton, abbreviated HML. If you look on ebay, you'll see quite a few Hamiltons. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-NWT-H...568219?hash=item1c816e371b:g:GoYAAOSwB-1YrhFA

They might really be Hamptons, but I can't think what the L stands for.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Lol at the wild guess of people trying to figure out the abbreviations!



No kidding! Most of us are still trying to figure out if that line of outlet bags from about 5 or 6 years ago were Hamptons or Hamiltons!

ETA - More proof that Great Minds Think Alike !!!!!!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> No kidding! Most of us are still trying to figure out if that line of outlet bags from about 5 or 6 years ago were Hamptons or Hamiltons!


GMTA! See my post above yours!


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I'm not sure there is anything that is actually called Smith. I think people are misinterpreting "smth" which stands for smooth. There is a difference in price because of the type of leather. One of them might be style #53083 which is made in polished pebbled leather. Here is one with a picture of the price tag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...510518?hash=item3acbd003f6:g:xyEAAOSw2x1XLWhz
> Here is the other one, #36824, with a picture of the price tag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Cross...941612?hash=item2f009fe46c:g:aWsAAOSwawpXwHsC


You are a star thank you so much


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again ladies! Although I'm almost sure I know the answer, I still would like to know your opinion.
> In this picture is a hobo style 3651 from 2004, the "applique" on the front didn't come with it originally, right? I have never seen one like it before, but I am not the expert here LOL
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664091





Hyacinth said:


> No, it certainly DIDN'T come like that from Coach. Did the seller disclose the "upgrade" in the listing? Is there a creed and serial number photo in the listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664176
> 
> 
> The two-tone MIGHT be from the factory although the only drilldown pic I have is a solid color, but that flower-thing was NOT made by Coach.





WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you Hyacinth for confirming it, that "embellishment" didn't seem to have the quality of Coach craftsmanship. I do not recall a picture of the creed in the listing, it was a big lot of purses and I was intrigued by it, so I saved the picture to ask here, also no.. the seller didn't mention anything about it.





whateve said:


> I don't think the two-tone came from the factory. Coach may have made some with the bottom a different color but the two-tone at the top is painted on - it isn't a separate piece of leather. That isn't something Coach would have done. I think the applique is unfortunate - it looks obscene to me!



Looks like this is the same bag, there is a creed pic in the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-COA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like this is the same bag, there is a creed pic in the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-COACH-Legacy-2-Tone-Tan-Brown-Hobo-Bag-K04S-3651-Excellent-/162437357549?hash=item25d2055fed:g:9ssAAOSwTM5YvNCG&nma=true&si=Iydy3BkvkHHG4LUSur2OEjpZURY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


You can see a close-up of the poor paint job in the picture of the top of the bag (3rd from last pic.)


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like this is the same bag, there is a creed pic in the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-COACH-Legacy-2-Tone-Tan-Brown-Hobo-Bag-K04S-3651-Excellent-/162437357549?hash=item25d2055fed:g:9ssAAOSwTM5YvNCG&nma=true&si=Iydy3BkvkHHG4LUSur2OEjpZURY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Yep, that's the one - thanks! There couldn't possibly be more than one of those.

I was going to point out the bad paint job along the top but Whateve beat me to it. Whoever did it probably couldn't stay inside the lines in her coloring books either.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, I found the listing that prompted me to ask about this bag, and now I see that it was already found as a single item. 
If for sale again, it means the previous buyer returned it, obviously.
I am so grateful for your help ladies, in my search for "unique" styles, I could have made several mistakes, but you saved me, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-7-Pie...857369?hash=item25d3d6c3d9:g:z0gAAOSwls5Y5uAc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-7-Pie...857369?hash=item25d3d6c3d9:g:z0gAAOSwls5Y5uAchttp://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-7-Pie...857369?hash=item25d3d6c3d9:g:z0gAAOSwls5Y5uAc


----------



## Erilynn25

Hello.  Does anyone know the style number or official name for this wristlet?  Also, the name of the color would be helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Erilynn25 said:


> Hello.  Does anyone know the style number or official name for this wristlet?  Also, the name of the color would be helpful.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675691
> View attachment 3675693
> View attachment 3675692
> View attachment 3675690


These were usually called capacity wristlets. I'm sure there are many different style numbers. They were originally made for full price and then later for outlets. If there is a dot on the "made in" tag, it was made for factory.  The color is most likely khaki.


----------



## katev

Does anyone know what type of bag Hermione is carrying at the end of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2? It reminds me of a Coach bag but I don't recognize it.


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks in advance.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/247355936/vintage-coach-medium-basic-cross-body?
It looks like the bag carried by Jodie Foster in Silence of the Lambs. (Credit to katev for the screen grab.)
_
_


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Does anyone know what type of bag Hermione is carrying at the end of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2? It reminds me of a Coach bag but I don't recognize it.


Not 100% sure. Maybe Coach Kira?


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Not 100% sure. Maybe Coach Kira?
> View attachment 3677624



That's a good guess but I think it may even bigger than a Kira, not sure about that though. It may not be coach at all - but the turnlock, leather and color all remind me of a Coach bag.


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks in advance.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/247355936/vintage-coach-medium-basic-cross-body?
> It looks like the bag carried by Jodie Foster in Silence of the Lambs. (Credit to katev for the screen grab.)
> _
> _


I think it's the compartment bag. Wait for confirmation by an expert though. I'm still learning. Lol!


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> That's a good guess but I think it may even bigger than a Kira, not sure about that though. It may not be coach at all - but the turnlock, leather and color all remind me of a Coach bag.


I thought so too. My other guess is Mulberry.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Forgive me for being a pain, I was told already by the authenticators (thanks again) that this wallet is real, but after doing several searches I still do not know what it is or from when, and may be here someone else could see it and know, or give me possibilities so I keep searching..... Thanks!


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Forgive me for being a pain, I was told already by the authenticators (thanks again) that this wallet is real, but after doing several searches I still do not know what it is or from when, and may be here someone else could see it and know, or give me possibilities so I keep searching..... Thanks!


It looks fairly recent. Does it have a dot on the inside "made in" label?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It looks fairly recent. Does it have a dot on the inside "made in" label?



Yes, it has a dot and Made in Vietnam. I found almost exact wallets, only difference is that the Coach medallion is on the tab and this one doesn't. So could it be the same but made for factory?


----------



## holiday123

WishingonaCoach said:


> Yes, it has a dot and Made in Vietnam. I found almost exact wallets, only difference is that the Coach medallion is on the tab and this one doesn't. So could it be the same but made for factory?


Looks like park signature medium zip around wallet F51774


----------



## WishingonaCoach

holiday123 said:


> Looks like park signature medium zip around wallet F51774


Yes!! That's it!
Thank you so very much. You ladies are the Coach Wikipedia


----------



## houseof999

Can someone ID this clutch for me please? 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m413320241/


----------



## WishingonaCoach

My again, I am sorry... I didn't think I would have to bother you so soon.
Could you please help me identify this wallet (about 8 x 4 inches), after doing different searches on Ebay and Goggle (Peyton, stripe, PVC, accordion, zip around, large, Madison, Op Art), I have not been able to find (or I missed) any similar. It has the bullseye if it helps. 
Thank you.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> My again, I am sorry... I didn't think I would have to bother you so soon.
> Could you please help me identify this wallet (about 8 x 4 inches), after doing different searches on Ebay and Goggle (Peyton, stripe, PVC, accordion, zip around, large, Madison, Op Art), I have not been able to find (or I missed) any similar. It has the bullseye if it helps.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3682015
> View attachment 3682016


It's a Waverly coated canvas zip around wallet #43628.


----------



## houseof999

Any one have this clutch on file? Measures 10" L X 7" H X 3" D


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Hello! Looking for some information on the Bleeker Street limited edition Peyton Satchels. Does anyone have catalog information on what the colors it was available in? Looking for the boutique version, not the outlet. The Style number is 12791. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erilynn25

whateve said:


> These were usually called capacity wristlets. I'm sure there are many different style numbers. They were originally made for full price and then later for outlets. If there is a dot on the "made in" tag, it was made for factory.  The color is most likely khaki.



It does not have the white dot, so it must be the full price version.  Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It's a Waverly coated canvas zip around wallet #43628.



Thank you so much again and again....


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I am in search of some Coach history lesson. I admit to be confused by the Legacy Signature line. Were they part of the very first signature fabric bags, and later on Coach brought them back with the 65th anniversary (striped liners) bags? I have seen those all over, but also some that look almost the same, but with normal liners and even some had like a lace in and out effect going through the edges, these bags had the signature fabric in blue, and I have seen them described as denim, they seem to be older.
No hurry.. just curious. Thanks!


----------



## katev

I posted a request for info and feedbag on a bag charm at the link below. I want to give it as a gift tomorrow so I would be grateful for any information, thanks!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...k-on-mystery-valentines-bag-charm-fob.965022/


----------



## Hamhanded

So I managed to ruin my wife's favorite bag. I broke the seal on a Coke for her and loosely placed the cap back on the bottle. After 10 or minutes of chatting she had to run and grabbed the bottle and threw it in her bag, not realizing the cap wasn't on tight. You can guess what happened next. She's not upset, but I know it was her favorite bag. I know I can't replace it, new in kind, but I'd like to find a gently used one for her. Can you tell me this bags style?


----------



## MRSBWS

Hamhanded said:


> So I managed to ruin my wife's favorite bag. I broke the seal on a Coke for her and loosely placed the cap back on the bottle. After 10 or minutes of chatting she had to run and grabbed the bottle and threw it in her bag, not realizing the cap wasn't on tight. You can guess what happened next. She's not upset, but I know it was her favorite bag. I know I can't replace it, new in kind, but I'd like to find a gently used one for her. Can you tell me this bags style?


So sorry for the accident.  It looks like the Ava Tote.  Here's one on eBay. NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...086826?hash=item33c7e63c6a:g:eZAAAOSw5HJXK2sA


----------



## Hamhanded

MRSBWS said:


> So sorry for the accident.  It looks like the Ava Tote.  Here's one on eBay. NMA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...086826?hash=item33c7e63c6a:g:eZAAAOSw5HJXK2sA


Sorry to be such a noob.. but can I assume this is genuine ?


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> I am in search of some Coach history lesson. I admit to be confused by the Legacy Signature line. Were they part of the very first signature fabric bags, and later on Coach brought them back with the 65th anniversary (striped liners) bags? I have seen those all over, but also some that look almost the same, but with normal liners and even some had like a lace in and out effect going through the edges, these bags had the signature fabric in blue, and I have seen them described as denim, they seem to be older.
> No hurry.. just curious. Thanks!



Coach has re-used some style or line names over and over and over again, and most of the time the different lines have absolutely NO connection to each other, "Madison" is a good example. "Legacy" has been used in lines from 2002, 1994, 2003, 1999, 1997, and the 65th Anniversary Legacy Leather styles from 2005 as well as anothe half-dozen or so lines AFTER that date. In most cases there's no connection and details in one line usually don't show up in the other ones. 

With Coach, NAMES MEAN NOTHING. Style numbers are what's important. Don't ever try to compare two bags just because Coach's lack of imagination stuck them with similar or even the same names.


----------



## MRSBWS

Hamhanded said:


> Sorry to be such a noob.. but can I assume this is genuine ?


No problem.
You can ask the Coach authenticators for their opinions at the link, below.  Please make sure to follow the instructions in the first post.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/

Here's another eBay listing for the bag.  NMA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-S...168846?hash=item1a1eef9a8e:g:RK8AAOSw4GVYFsNI

Also, the Ava tote is a bag sold at the Coach Outlet stores.  So, if you are near an outlet you might be able to find it there.  I think it's a nice tote.  I own it in the python print. 
Good luck!


----------



## Katherine2020

houseof999 said:


> Any one have this clutch on file? Measures 10" L X 7" H X 3" D
> View attachment 3682051



I have this bag in British Tan, and haven't been able to find any info, other than having it authenticated. No hand strap, and no where to attach one, right?


----------



## Hyacinth

Katherine2020 said:


> I have this bag in British Tan, and haven't been able to find any info, other than having it authenticated. No hand strap, and no where to attach one, right?



Someone posted a similar one recently with a creed photo and serial indicating it was made in the late 1980s or early 1990s. I looked through every catalog I have from that time period and couldn't find it.

Just a reminder - it usually helps to post more than one picture so we can see the actual details of the item, but I doubt if it would help in this case unless it has a creed and serial number from 1994 or newer.


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Can someone ID this clutch for me please?
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m413320241/


@Hyacinth I had the other pics in here but this post probably got skipped due to it's size.  Since no one replied I didn't know if additional pics were needed besides the 4 listed.


----------



## houseof999

Katherine2020 said:


> I have this bag in British Tan, and haven't been able to find any info, other than having it authenticated. No hand strap, and no where to attach one, right?


Right. It doesn't have anything on the sides to attach anything.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Any one have this clutch on file? Measures 10" L X 7" H X 3" D
> View attachment 3682051





Katherine2020 said:


> I have this bag in British Tan, and haven't been able to find any info, other than having it authenticated. No hand strap, and no where to attach one, right?





Hyacinth said:


> Someone posted a similar one recently with a creed photo and serial indicating it was made in the late 1980s or early 1990s. I looked through every catalog I have from that time period and couldn't find it.
> 
> Just a reminder - it usually helps to post more than one picture so we can see the actual details of the item, but I doubt if it would help in this case unless it has a creed and serial number from 1994 or newer.



There seem to have been two versions of the Turnlock Clutch* with the wrist strap*.

# 9832 - catalog pic below, 1997? measures 10.5" x 7" x 2.5"

#9971 - two current eBay listings showing creeds dating it to 1995-1996. Measurements given as 10" x 6"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361959759589
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262924967963
ETA: houseof999's creed on the strapless version (shown in the linked Mercari listing) is pre-1994.


----------



## houseof999

@Catbird9 thank you! Those must be the newer improved version of the clutch. I have a pre 1994 with 7 digit serial number.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Coach has re-used some style or line names over and over and over again, and most of the time the different lines have absolutely NO connection to each other, "Madison" is a good example. "Legacy" has been used in lines from 2002, 1994, 2003, 1999, 1997, and the 65th Anniversary Legacy Leather styles from 2005 as well as anothe half-dozen or so lines AFTER that date. In most cases there's no connection and details in one line usually don't show up in the other ones.
> 
> With Coach, NAMES MEAN NOTHING. Style numbers are what's important. Don't ever try to compare two bags just because Coach's lack of imagination stuck them with similar or even the same names.



Thank you so much Hyacinth.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> There seem to have been two versions of the Turnlock Clutch* with the wrist strap*.
> 
> # 9832 - catalog pic below, 1997? measures 10.5" x 7" x 2.5"
> 
> #9971 - two current eBay listings showing creeds dating it to 1995-1996. Measurements given as 10" x 6"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361959759589
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262924967963
> ETA: houseof999's creed on the strapless version (shown in the linked Mercari listing) is pre-1994.





houseof999 said:


> @Catbird9 thank you! Those must be the newer improved version of the clutch. I have a pre 1994 with 7 digit serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684948




Thanks! I have pics of the newer 2 ones made after 1994 but nothing on the earlier one with no strap and the all-number serial. 

It has to be from between 1990 and really early 1994. Maybe if I have some time later I'll look though all my stuff again to be sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## ozmodiar

lthrbagadikt said:


> Hello! Looking for some information on the Bleeker Street limited edition Peyton Satchels. Does anyone have catalog information on what the colors it was available in? Looking for the boutique version, not the outlet. The Style number is 12791. Thanks in advance!



The leather Peyton 12791 came in green, gunmetal, saddle, fuchsia, white, and atlantic. There was also Peyton in a light green pearlized leather (#13546), plus there were other leather finishes like patent, suede, and embossed croc.

The outlet version was virtually identical to the FP, only the hangtag was different (plus the F in front of the style number on the creed). The MFF Peyton came in fuchsia leather, and black, gray, and white patent leather. There's a lot of discussion in this thread if you're interested in reading more: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mff-peytons.553673/


----------



## rkiz

Aha! Regarding the strapless turnlock clutch - one went up on ebay last night and the seller has included a picture of the original tag! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232321478816


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Aha! Regarding the strapless turnlock clutch - one went up on ebay last night and the seller has included a picture of the original tag!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232321478816
> View attachment 3687157


Yes! That's it! Wow! Can't believe you found it!!


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Aha! Regarding the strapless turnlock clutch - one went up on ebay last night and the seller has included a picture of the original tag!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232321478816
> View attachment 3687157


Yes! That's it! Wow! Can't believe you found it!!


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> Yes! That's it! Wow! Can't believe you found it!!



[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Hyacinth

rkiz said:


> Aha! Regarding the strapless turnlock clutch - one went up on ebay last night and the seller has included a picture of the original tag!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232321478816
> View attachment 3687157



Woo-WOO !!!!! Thank you! One more of life's great mysteries finally solved!  

And from 98**, the first 2 digits of the style number and the serial number format, I'm going to guess that it's from around 1990. It seems like the earliest Factory Stores were opened right around that time too.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Sorry... I can't stay away, LOL
I have been trying to identify this vintage Coach Leatherware, I believe that it is pre 1994, and by the double skinny straps, could it be from the middle, late 80s? I  had no luck searching Ebay, Google and the couple vintage catalogs I have, could you please help me,? TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Sorry... I can't stay away, LOL
> I have been trying to identify this vintage Coach Leatherware, I believe that it is pre 1994, and by the double skinny straps, could it be from the middle, late 80s? I  had no luck searching Ebay, Google and the couple vintage catalogs I have, could you please help me,? TIA
> View attachment 3688548
> View attachment 3688549



Gallery Bag, style 4028 from the Lightweight line and made around 1992.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Gallery Bag, style 4028 from the Lightweight line and made around 1992.



Thank you so much for your reply, very much appreciated.


----------



## Balboabob

Thanks Found this at my grandma house years ago can you tell me the name of the item?


----------



## whateve

Balboabob said:


> Thanks Found this at my grandma house years ago can you tell me the name of the item?


Wow, that looks brand new! We need measurements and a picture of the bag head on, showing the handles. Sometimes there is style information on the box.


----------



## Catbird9

Balboabob said:


> Thanks Found this at my grandma house years ago can you tell me the name of the item?


<gasp!> what a find! For accurate ID can you post the measurements and a picture showing the handles please?
ETA whateve beat me to it!


----------



## Balboabob

whateve said:


> Wow, that looks brand new! We need measurements and a picture of the bag head on, showing the handles. Sometimes there is style information on the box.


Yes it's brand new never out of the box.. going to put it on e-bay just want to know what it was sold as Court Bag?


----------



## whateve

Balboabob said:


> Yes it's brand new never out of the box.. going to put it on e-bay just want to know what it was sold as Court Bag?


Definitely not a court bag. It's a handle portfolio from the 1980s. A collector would appreciate finding one complete with box and papers.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

houseof999 said:


> Any one have this clutch on file? Measures 10" L X 7" H X 3" D
> View attachment 3682051


I have this with the wrist strap in black. I've never seen anyone else with one before! It's a great vintage piece, so useful.


----------



## Balboabob

whateve said:


> Definitely not a court bag. It's a handle portfolio from the 1980s. A collector would appreciate finding one complete with box and papers.


And where would you go to sell.?


----------



## Balboabob

Catbird9 said:


> <gasp!> what a find! For accurate ID can you post the measurements and a picture showing the handles please?
> ETA whateve beat me to it!


I posted some  measurements and handles I'm sure that you can see that right or do I have to add them to you ..


----------



## whateve

Balboabob said:


> And where would you go to sell.?


Ebay gets the most views. Etsy also is good for vintage and has lower fees but you'll have to set a price. If you don't know how to price it, you could run an auction on ebay and see how the bidding goes. Make sure you charge enough for shipping and pack it in a large enough box that the Coach box won't be damaged. Since it will probably be oversized, you could have to pay a surcharge if you use USPS, depending on where your buyer is.


----------



## Balboabob

whateve said:


> Ebay gets the most views. Etsy also is good for vintage and has lower fees but you'll have to set a price. If you don't know how to price it, you could run an auction on ebay and see how the bidding goes. Make sure you charge enough for shipping and pack it in a large enough box that the Coach box won't be damaged. Since it will probably be oversized, you could have to pay a surcharge if you use USPS, depending on where your buyer is.



Thanks any idea where to price it at. I can not find any on E-Bay that are like or any that have the box and all paper work... NWT and even has Coach wrapping tissue..


----------



## whateve

Balboabob said:


> Thanks any idea where to price it at. I can not find any on E-Bay that are like or any that have the box and all paper work... NWT and even has Coach wrapping tissue..


You aren't going to be able to find any like it. It is rare to find a bag that is 30+ years old in new condition, complete with the box. It would be even better if you had the price tag. In my opinion, it isn't a really coveted style so it isn't going to sell for a fortune. It isn't really a purse; it's more of a briefcase, but not as functional as some as it doesn't have many pockets or a long strap. That might not matter to a collector who has no intention of actually using it. It is just my opinion, but I think it will sell between $125 - $250. Like I said, if you really want to see what the market will bear, you can set up an auction with a low starting price, say $50, or the other thing you can do is set a high buy it now price and accept best offers. If you don't have an ebay selling reputation, that might adversely affect your ability to get top price. Make sure you have really good pictures, including the creed picture, so people can see it is authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

Balboabob said:


> I posted some  measurements and handles I'm sure that you can see that right or do I have to add them to you ..


Yes, I saw them when you posted in response to whateve's post.


----------



## Balboabob

whateve said:


> You aren't going to be able to find any like it. It is rare to find a bag that is 30+ years old in new condition, complete with the box. It would be even better if you had the price tag. In my opinion, it isn't a really coveted style so it isn't going to sell for a fortune. It isn't really a purse; it's more of a briefcase, but not as functional as some as it doesn't have many pockets or a long strap. That might not matter to a collector who has no intention of actually using it. It is just my opinion, but I think it will sell between $125 - $250. Like I said, if you really want to see what the market will bear, you can set up an auction with a low starting price, say $50, or the other thing you can do is set a high buy it now price and accept best offers. If you don't have an ebay selling reputation, that might adversely affect your ability to get top price. Make sure you have really good pictures, including the creed picture, so people can see it is authentic.


 Thanks for the comment also I believe that prior to 1989 they took the tags off so you wouldn't get a price tag


----------



## vivianyan

Does anyone know this bag? Style ID is appreciated


----------



## Transported

Anyone know the name and style number of this cute classic bag ?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/265024058/vintage-coach-small-rounded-cross-body
TIA


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> Anyone know the name and style number of this cute classic bag ?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/265024058/vintage-coach-small-rounded-cross-body
> TIA


It's a mini bag #9825 from around 1989.


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> It's a mini bag #9825 from around 1989.


Thank you Whateve! I think it is so adorable and I could not find a name for it! Appreciate your help and your vast knowledge.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> It's a mini bag #9825 from around 1989.



Thank you for this! I've seen a few of these and never new the name. Mini bag... so simple lol [emoji1]


----------



## Alesa

vivianyan said:


> Does anyone know this bag? Style ID is appreciated


Not sure of exact style ID, but it looks like a Rexy version of the Bowery crossbody in calf leather, style no. 57714


----------



## Erilynn25

Does anyone know anything about this swingpack? 



I have a photo of the creed, but it won't let me upload it.  There is no serial number on the creed. 
The only thing I found online about the bag is this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
It says it is rare.  Is this style truly rare or were they referring to the red color?


----------



## Hyacinth

Erilynn25 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this swingpack?
> View attachment 3699433
> View attachment 3699432
> 
> I have a photo of the creed, but it won't let me upload it.  There is no serial number on the creed.
> The only thing I found online about the bag is this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-COACH-RED-LEATHER-SWING-PACK-CROSSBODY-PURSE-STRAP-NWOT-LIMITED-/322373996087?hash=item4b0efcce37:g:wzcAAOSw241YY-ax&nma=true&si=vLCTb9TUgNLNpVfK3gbud6jfUk4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> It says it is rare.  Is this style truly rare or were they referring to the red color?



I don't think they were actually rare, unless it was because Coach only made them for a short time. And usually that means they didn't sell as many as they hoped. I don't have any details although I'll take a look through my catalogs a bit later. My guess would be an early 2000s Leather Swingpack judging by the creed and lining, maybe 2000-2004? Other than that I don't know anything about them.

Remember too, just because something is "rare" meaning you don't see many for sale, that doesn't mean it's more valuable. It might just mean that it wasn't very popular, attractive or practical. And just because a seller uses "rare, unique, hard to find, vintage", and especially "Bonnie Cashin" in their listings doesn't make it so. This one may have been made for the outlets (MFF).


ETA - Found it. Zip Swingpack #6938 from the Fall 1999 catalog. It didn't even make it into the next catalog, Holiday 1999.


----------



## Erilynn25

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think they were actually rare, unless it was because Coach only made them for a short time. And usually that means they didn't sell as many as they hoped. I don't have any details although I'll take a look through my catalogs a bit later. My guess would be an early 2000s Leather Swingpack judging by the creed and lining, maybe 2000-2004? Other than that I don't know anything about them.
> 
> Remember too, just because something is "rare" meaning you don't see many for sale, that doesn't mean it's more valuable. It might just mean that it wasn't very popular, attractive or practical. And just because a seller uses "rare, unique, hard to find, vintage", and especially "Bonnie Cashin" in their listings doesn't make it so. This one may have been made for the outlets (MFF).
> 
> 
> ETA - Found it. Zip Swingpack #6938 from the Fall 1999 catalog. It didn't even make it into the next catalog, Holiday 1999.
> 
> View attachment 3699468



Thank you so much!


----------



## xdaliv

Hi, I'm trying to find info about this Coach bag. The creed have faded and I can't figure out the serial number. -418 at the back? Maybe? 

Now I KNOW it is authentic since I bought it at KL Malaysia Coach boutique myself. Year? 2000ish? I want to sell it since Im not using it at all. but I would feel better if i remember more about. And can someone help me match its possible dust bag bag? 





So many bags, out in the cold



TIA


----------



## marissa214

xdaliv said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find info about this Coach bag. The creed have faded and I can't figure out the serial number. -418 at the back? Maybe?
> 
> Now I KNOW it is authentic since I bought it at KL Malaysia Coach boutique myself. Year? 2000ish? I want to sell it since Im not using it at all. but I would feel better if i remember more about. And can someone help me match its possible dust bag bag?
> 
> View attachment 3699812
> 
> View attachment 3699814
> 
> So many bags, out in the cold
> View attachment 3699813
> 
> 
> TIA



I found this auction for a black one...might give you some search terms.  I don't think the serial is the same...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...982363?hash=item3ac3f90e1b:g:F~4AAOSwd2xXPh3l
(nma)


----------



## xdaliv

marissa214 said:


> I found this auction for a black one...might give you some search terms.  I don't think the serial is the same...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...982363?hash=item3ac3f90e1b:g:F~4AAOSwd2xXPh3l
> (nma)


Thanks. That does help to narrow it down as "Legacy Turnlock satchel"-  would it be considered rare though? My limited knowledge on Coach can't figure out what's the significance of the crystal hangtag (reason why I love the bag)

That eBay listing though....that bag looks fake  or been dragged thru hell. And I thought I abuse mine bad.


----------



## marissa214

xdaliv said:


> Thanks. That does help to narrow it down as "Legacy Turnlock satchel"-  would it be considered rare though? My limited knowledge on Coach can't figure out what's the significance of the crystal hangtag (reason why I love the bag)
> 
> That eBay listing though....that bag looks fake  or been dragged thru hell. And I thought I abuse mine bad.



Ha!  I didn't look at it very closely but yeah, the exposed piping - yikes!  The rest of it would probably look a lot better with some conditioning.  Why are 11 ppl watching it?  

About your bag though - I wonder...aren't some of the overseas bags not released in the US?  Maybe that's why it's hard to find.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,
I believe this bag is a Lenox bag rather than a Kent bag but I'm not positive as the serial number is in the pre-1994 XXXX-XXX format.  The dimensions provided by the seller was 12.5" wide x 9.5" tall.

URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Leath...BQS4yQLcUfVvNPTYji25I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can you confirm that is the Lenox?   Also, do you happen to know which years the Lenox design was being sold?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> I believe this bag is a Lenox bag rather than a Kent bag but I'm not positive as the serial number is in the pre-1994 XXXX-XXX format.  The dimensions provided by the seller was 12.5" wide x 9.5" tall.
> 
> URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Leather-Vintage-Coach-Bag-With-Brass-Hardware-Crossbody-/311866048375?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9xVMz7%2BQS4yQLcUfVvNPTYji25I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can you confirm that is the Lenox?   Also, do you happen to know which years the Lenox design was being sold?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It looks like a Lenox. Here's a catalog pic from 1993:


----------



## xdaliv

Maybe. I've been looking at local market and we don't have a lot of turnlock satchels in the first place, especially for resell. Now to sell or to keep mine. Bagaholics problems. 

Tq again. 



marissa214 said:


> Ha!  I didn't look at it very closely but yeah, the exposed piping - yikes!  The rest of it would probably look a lot better with some conditioning.  Why are 11 ppl watching it?
> 
> About your bag though - I wonder...aren't some of the overseas bags not released in the US?  Maybe that's why it's hard to find.


----------



## whateve

xdaliv said:


> Thanks. That does help to narrow it down as "Legacy Turnlock satchel"-  would it be considered rare though? My limited knowledge on Coach can't figure out what's the significance of the crystal hangtag (reason why I love the bag)
> 
> That eBay listing though....that bag looks fake  or been dragged thru hell. And I thought I abuse mine bad.


I don't think the name was Legacy Turnlock satchel. I think it was something like Leather Pocket satchel. I've found a few similar styles but nothing in gold. It might have been a limited edition or only released in your country.  I think it could be rare. The dustbags with the red edging are probably the right ones.


----------



## xdaliv

whateve said:


> I don't think the name was Legacy Turnlock satchel. I think it was something like Leather Pocket satchel. I've found a few similar styles but nothing in gold. It might have been a limited edition or only released in your country.  I think it could be rare. The dustbags with the red edging are probably the right ones.




Thank you. 
Maybe I'll keep it after all


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't think the name was Legacy Turnlock satchel. I think it was something like Leather Pocket satchel. I've found a few similar styles but nothing in gold. It might have been a limited edition or only released in your country.  I think it could be rare. The dustbags with the red edging are probably the right ones.





xdaliv said:


> Thank you.
> Maybe I'll keep it after all



It was one of the Small Pocket Satchels but I don't think it was sold in the US in metallic leather. Below are 2 versions for the US market in Python, style 8A84 and Calfskin, style 1445. The Python version sold here in the US looks like it might have had a special metal hangtag like the metallic one sold in Malaysia. Both were probably very limited, the Python version sold for 1900 dollars US..


----------



## xdaliv

Thanks. 
Would it be fair to say those with metal crystal tags are limited edition bags? 

I remember paying RM2000 for it. So it was about USD 700-900 then. I appreciate the reply! Now I'm falling in love with it again. 





Hyacinth said:


> It was one of the Small Pocket Satchels but I don't think it was sold in the US in metallic leather. Below are 2 versions for the US market in Python, style 8A84 and Calfskin, style 1445. The Python version sold here in the US looks like it might have had a special metal hangtag like the metallic one sold in Malaysia. Both were probably very limited, the Python version sold for 1900 dollars US..
> 
> View attachment 3700118
> View attachment 3700119


wqqq


----------



## Hyacinth

xdaliv said:


> Thanks.
> Would it be fair to say those with metal crystal tags are limited edition bags?
> 
> I remember paying RM2000 for it. So it was about USD 700-900 then. I appreciate the reply! Now I'm falling in love with it again.
> View attachment 3700784
> 
> 
> 
> wqqq



I can't say for sure that they were Limited Editions but they probably at least "limited availability" meaning only available in a few stores, and were the most expensive bags in that particular line. I remember a few other bags that had the same special hangtags and they usually had top of the line leathers, trim details or fabrics and were what I would call "special occasion" bags. While I haven't found the bag, there IS a Pewter Metallic Mini Skinny that matches it in the January 2006 catalog "available February selected stores".

For instance here are listings for several US styles that had the same crystal hangtags, notice the crystal-studded buckles:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Eveni...719653?hash=item3d39fa7265:g:j9gAAOSwCQZZChsi
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-B...464629?hash=item41c33d8af5:g:0-gAAOSwLF1X6w6J

They were made for the 2005-06 Christmas and New Year holiday season, probably almost the same time as the metallic leather bag from Malaysia. Often the smaller bags included a special dustbag that was usually white satin with a lavender patch or label.


----------



## whateve

Do you have a style name and official name for this cherries fob?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...111678?hash=item2384c13bfe:g:-KkAAOSwhQhYzE-f


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Do you have a style name and official name for this cherries fob?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Signa...111678?hash=item2384c13bfe:g:-KkAAOSwhQhYzE-f



Yep, 92314, Sig C Cherry charm - I have that one, and the price tag is still on it, original MSRP was  $38.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, 92314, Sig C Cherry charm - I have that one, and the price tag is still on it, original MSRP was  $38.


Thank you! I paid about half retail so I couldn't resist!


----------



## DiemC

Hi, figured I join, because I think you might be able to help. Found a bag in our local charity shop. It was in a bin of things marked "Everything 50p" (Im in ENgland) The leather and fittings screamed quality, so even though it was in a bit of a state, I purchased it. My first thought was COACH! but there is no creed inside. Now, I know they didn't start with creeds and serial numbers until the late 60s or so...and it doesn't matter if it isn't Coach, I love COach, but for 50pence, I wasn't leaving a bag of this quality!! 

I've took some photos....what do you think?


----------



## Catbird9

DiemC said:


> Hi, figured I join, because I think you might be able to help. Found a bag in our local charity shop. It was in a bin of things marked "Everything 50p" (Im in ENgland) The leather and fittings screamed quality, so even though it was in a bit of a state, I purchased it. My first thought was COACH! but there is no creed inside. Now, I know they didn't start with creeds and serial numbers until the late 60s or so...and it doesn't matter if it isn't Coach, I love COach, but for 50pence, I wasn't leaving a bag of this quality!!
> 
> I've took some photos....what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703549
> View attachment 3703550
> View attachment 3703551
> View attachment 3703552
> View attachment 3703553



He, and welcome to the Purse Forum.

It looks like a Companion Bag from the 1980s, but there should be a Coach stamp or creed to verify that it's authentic. Is there anything at all stamped on the inside slip pocket? You may have to pull the pocket out to see it clearly.


----------



## DiemC

Catbird9 said:


> He, and welcome to the Purse Forum.
> 
> It looks like a Companion Bag from the 1980s, but there should be a Coach stamp or creed to verify that it's authentic. Is there anything at all stamped on the inside slip pocket? You may have to pull the pocket out to see it clearly.


Nothing on the pocket...lol...first thing I check when I got home. Like I said, I didn't buy it as a Coach bag.....the leather is gorgeous, and the brass fittings are quality.....couldn't go wrong for 50p. lol


----------



## Catbird9

DiemC said:


> Nothing on the pocket...lol...first thing I check when I got home. Like I said, I didn't buy it as a Coach bag.....the leather is gorgeous, and the brass fittings are quality.....couldn't go wrong for 50p. lol


I agree, 50p is a great deal. There's a thread here with advice on cleaning and reconditioning vintage Coach bags, if you're interested:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## DiemC

Catbird9 said:


> I agree, 50p is a great deal. There's a thread here with advice on cleaning and reconditioning vintage Coach bags, if you're interested:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


Fab! Thanks.


----------



## whateve

DiemC said:


> Nothing on the pocket...lol...first thing I check when I got home. Like I said, I didn't buy it as a Coach bag.....the leather is gorgeous, and the brass fittings are quality.....couldn't go wrong for 50p. lol


Someone found a bag that looked like it didn't have a creed, but after she washed the bag, it appeared!


----------



## DiemC

whateve said:


> Someone found a bag that looked like it didn't have a creed, but after she washed the bag, it appeared!


Well...she's soaking in the sink now! Fingers crossed! Everything about her feels like Coach to me.....(huge fan of the brand, have several purchased for me from the store near her home in Rhode Island including the diaper bag from 2000. Best carry on luggage EVER) Ive been comparing her to my other bags, and she really is a good fake, or quality copy.


----------



## Ravvie99

What in the world is this? No creed pic. I can't decide if I love it or hate it but I can't stop looking at it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...591413?hash=item41c5740d75:g:t6QAAOSwY3BZHzrS


----------



## whateve

Ravvie99 said:


> What in the world is this? No creed pic. I can't decide if I love it or hate it but I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...591413?hash=item41c5740d75:g:t6QAAOSwY3BZHzrS


It's fake!!


----------



## coach943

Ravvie99 said:


> What in the world is this? No creed pic. I can't decide if I love it or hate it but I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...591413?hash=item41c5740d75:g:t6QAAOSwY3BZHzrS





whateve said:


> It's fake!!



That bag hurts my eyes!


----------



## Ravvie99

whateve said:


> It's fake!!



Lol, thank you for putting me out of my misery!


----------



## Lake Effect

Does anyone have a name or style number for this tote bag? I am feeling it for this style. I am going to pass on this one because it is a bit more worn than I am interested in. I only saw it once before in green, and it got away from me . . . 
Seller: wearforless_7
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262927885731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DiemC

Ok.....quick question.....do we think this is fake?


----------



## whateve

DiemC said:


> Ok.....quick question.....do we think this is fake?


No we don't. This isn't the authentication thread BTW. That is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## DiemC

whateve said:


> No we don't. This isn't the authentication thread BTW. That is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


sorry.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Does anyone have a name or style number for this tote bag? I am feeling it for this style. I am going to pass on this one because it is a bit more worn than I am interested in. I only saw it once before in green, and it got away from me . . .
> Seller: wearforless_7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262927885731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks in advance for any help



It's a Buckle Bag, style 9889 from around 1991.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Buckle Bag, style 9889 from around 1991.


Thank you, oh living, breathing vintage Coach encyclopedia Hyacinth  !
Up late? Was it a good episode??


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you, oh living, breathing vintage Coach encyclopedia Hyacinth  !
> Up late? Was it a good episode??



Don't know, I'll catch it later in the week. The Science Channel and PBS had my full attention, so The Doctor lost out to What On Earth, James Beard and Julia Child


----------



## alana171

Could someone help me with which style this is? I'm pretty sure I bought it from the Coach store in Westfield London but I may be mistaken!


----------



## Erilynn25

Does anyone know the color name of this Maggie? Is it khaki/punch?


----------



## Erilynn25

Erilynn25 said:


> Does anyone know the color name of this Maggie? Is it khaki/punch?
> View attachment 3707030





Sorry, wrong pic.  This is the correct one.


----------



## katev

Erilynn25 said:


> Does anyone know the color name of this Maggie? Is it khaki/punch?
> View attachment 3707030



That might be Khaki/Sand plus the pink color (punch?)

I have a khaki/sand parker hippie and the colors are similar.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I need help IDing this thrift store find!


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I need help IDing this thrift store find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707280
> View attachment 3707281


I don't know the exact name. I don't believe this style was ever made for FP stores. It is a factory Legacy leather satchel.


----------



## Erilynn25

katev said:


> That might be Khaki/Sand plus the pink color (punch?)
> 
> I have a khaki/sand parker hippie and the colors are similar.


Sorry, I posted the wrong pic first.  This is actually the one I am curious about.


Do you happen to know the name of this color?


----------



## katev

Erilynn25 said:


> Sorry, I posted the wrong pic first.  This is actually the one I am curious about.
> View attachment 3707550
> 
> Do you happen to know the name of this color?



No, sorry I don't know the color - but it's pretty!


----------



## Purple Penny

I saw this wallet on eBay list #132200284746
Seller flowerlove123. I was wondering about how old it is and if it goes with a specific line. I've seen lots of vintage pieces but none with this clasp.


----------



## whateve

Purple Penny said:


> I saw this wallet on eBay list #132200284746
> Seller flowerlove123. I was wondering about how old it is and if it goes with a specific line. I've seen lots of vintage pieces but none with this clasp.


I believe it is from Holiday 2001. Coach called it a "polished calfskin french purse with frame." I can't find the style number. It  probably starts with 798*


----------



## Hyacinth

Purple Penny said:


> I saw this wallet on eBay list #132200284746
> Seller flowerlove123. I was wondering about how old it is and if it goes with a specific line. I've seen lots of vintage pieces but none with this clasp.



It's not from any specific line. They were made around 2001-02 and this one was probably style 7850, Polished Calfskin French Purse with Frame





*ETA *- DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN. Whateve, I'm confiscating your typing fingers.


----------



## Purple Penny

Erilynn25 said:


> View attachment 3707045
> 
> Sorry, wrong pic.  This is the correct one.



I believe the color may be papaya. 
It looks like Madison op art Maggie 21125


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's not from any specific line. They were made around 2001-02 and this one was probably style 7850, Polished Calfskin French Purse with Frame
> 
> View attachment 3707756
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA *- DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN. Whateve, I'm confiscating your typing fingers.


lol! I didn't have the style number, though, so thanks for that!


----------



## Purple Penny

Hyacinth said:


> It's not from any specific line. They were made around 2001-02 and this one was probably style 7850, Polished Calfskin French Purse with Frame
> 
> View attachment 3707756
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA *- DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN. Whateve, I'm confiscating your typing fingers.



Thank you! I though it was older. I have a vintage basic bag and I'm hoping to find a wallet to go with it from the same timeframe. I'll keep on looking.


----------



## whateve

Purple Penny said:


> Thank you! I though it was older. I have a vintage basic bag and I'm hoping to find a wallet to go with it from the same timeframe. I'll keep on looking.


Don't consider any thing that has silver hardware as that is newer. Remember that just because something is beat up doesn't mean it is old.


----------



## Purple Penny

whateve said:


> Don't consider any thing that has silver hardware as that is newer. Remember that just because something is beat up doesn't mean it is old.


Thank you...you are right! I was looking at the red color and forgot to look at the metal color. There are many entries on vintage bags but not much on wallets. Did coach have wallets or change purses in the 70's? I have forgotten when they became popular.


----------



## whateve

Purple Penny said:


> Thank you...you are right! I was looking at the red color and forgot to look at the metal color. There are many entries on vintage bags but not much on wallets. Did coach have wallets or change purses in the 70's? I have forgotten when they became popular.


Coach made wallets before they made purses, but they were primarily for men. Early wallet styles didn't change much so the same style may have been made for 20 or more years. We don't have access to many catalogs of really old styles. The most common style is 4730.


----------



## Catbird9

Purple Penny said:


> Thank you...you are right! I was looking at the red color and forgot to look at the metal color. There are many entries on vintage bags but not much on wallets. Did coach have wallets or change purses in the 70's? I have forgotten when they became popular.


I've looked for matching wallets for that time period and it's been hard to find them. I've had to adjust my thinking about what kind of small leather goods will work for me.

Throughout the 1970s, it was the era of the kisslock! Bonnie Cashin's designs incorporated the kisslock into the bag, so you didn't really need a separate wallet. There was also the chunky case and the kisslock coin purse. Wallets often had a kisslock change purse in them. Here's a 1963 ad, and a 1989 catalog page:


----------



## Purple Penny

Catbird9 said:


> I've looked for matching wallets for that time period and it's been hard to find them. I've had to adjust my thinking about what kind of small leather goods will work for me.
> 
> Throughout the 1970s, it was the era of the kisslock! Bonnie Cashin's designs incorporated the kisslock into the bag, so you didn't really need a separate wallet. There was also the chunky case and the kisslock coin purse. Wallets often had a kisslock change purse in them. Here's a 1963 ad, and a 1989 catalog page:



You gals are great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Catbird9

Purple Penny said:


> You gals are great! Thanks for the info!


You're welcome! 


_My Companion Bag with a vintage kisslock credit card wallet_


----------



## RL Bernstein

Purple Penny said:


> Thank you...you are right! I was looking at the red color and forgot to look at the metal color. There are many entries on vintage bags but not much on wallets. Did coach have wallets or change purses in the 70's? I have forgotten when they became popular.


Adding two more cents to the discussion...
If this photo from her own personal archives is any indication, BC appears to have designed quite a few wallets (perhaps not all for COACH).  I suspect many of them have been discarded (due to wear or perceived lack of value), which may explain why they don't appear that frequently in today's resale marketplaces...


----------



## katev

Purple Penny said:


> ...There are many entries on vintage bags but not much on wallets. Did coach have wallets or change purses in the 70's? I have forgotten when they became popular.





whateve said:


> Coach made wallets before they made purses, but they were primarily for men. Early wallet styles didn't change much so the same style may have been made for 20 or more years. We don't have access to many catalogs of really old styles. The most common style is 4730.





Catbird9 said:


> I've looked for matching wallets for that time period and it's been hard to find them. I've had to adjust my thinking about what kind of small leather goods will work for me. Throughout the 1970s, it was the era of the kisslock! Bonnie Cashin's designs incorporated the kisslock into the bag, so you didn't really need a separate wallet. There was also the chunky case and the kisslock coin purse. Wallets often had a kisslock change purse in them. Here's a 1963 ad, and a 1989 catalog page:





RL Bernstein said:


> Adding two more cents to the discussion...If this photo from her own personal archives is any indication, BC appears to have designed quite a few wallets (perhaps not all for COACH).  I suspect many of them have been discarded (due to wear or perceived lack of value), which may explain why they don't appear that frequently in today's resale marketplaces...



The UCLA digital online Bonnie Cashin Archive includes a tantalizing collection of designs titled - Cashin's illustrations of handbag and wallet designs for unproduced "Bonnie Cashin Collection" - and it contains designs for a lot of great looking items that sadly were never produced, including a number of wallets.

Below is a screenshot of sketches for several wallet designs along with the sketch for a wallet that she named "The Compactor" with wonderful handwritten notes from Cashin, including:

"Make it Quality - the best in the market - form follows function and this form functions!"

"Let us start with fine construction and develop this concept so perfectly that it will outshine all competitors!"

What a woman - my idol!

http://digital2.library.ucla.edu/viewItem.do?ark=21198/zz0002bk1c


----------



## Alesa

vivianyan said:


> Does anyone know this bag? Style ID is appreciated



This bag is now on Coach.com, Style No. 59095.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> I don't know the exact name. I don't believe this style was ever made for FP stores. It is a factory Legacy leather satchel.


thank you!


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272671725661 
Official name and number of this model? 
Boy, there are a lot variances in the style. I think I like this one with the soft handles, no should strap and the leather bands all the way around the bag. Hope it holds more than a wallet.


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272671725661
> Official name and number of this model?
> Boy, there are a lot variances in the style. I think I like this one with the soft handles, no should strap and the leather bands all the way around the bag. Hope it holds more than a wallet.


It is a Lightweights soft satchel 4055. This is my favorite too. I find it very roomy. There is also a larger size, 4060. The only thing is I don't think Coach used the best quality zippers in these. Mine tended to stick. The insert isn't Coach.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> It is a Lightweights soft satchel 4055. This is my favorite too. I find it very roomy. There is also a larger size, 4060. The only thing is I don't think Coach used the best quality zippers in these. Mine tended to stick. The insert isn't Coach.



Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272671725661 

I have this bag and it definitely holds more than a wallet...even the smaller size.  The color I have is "wine" and the leather is soft and supple.  It was flat as a pancake before rehab but is gorgeous now.


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112271388404 
Not this wristlet in particular, but looking for a name to search for this pattern. 
Please and Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112271388404
> Not this wristlet in particular, but looking for a name to search for this pattern.
> Please and Thank you!


The official name for this wristlet was Legacy motif small wristlet 48695.

Here's one with a picture of the tag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-L...993960?hash=item44043eb2a8:g:P8cAAOSwAYtWQrnt


----------



## alansgail

ZSP said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272671725661
> 
> I have this bag and it definitely holds more than a wallet...even the smaller size.  The color I have is "wine" and the leather is soft and supple.  It was flat as a pancake before rehab but is gorgeous now.


Oooooh, do you have a picture please? I'd love to see it.........!


----------



## whateve

alansgail said:


> Oooooh, do you have a picture please? I'd love to see it.........!


Here is mine.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> Here is mine.



Very nice!!


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> Here is mine.



Wow, just beautiful, thanks for showing her off. Love that color.....


----------



## ashnickers

I thought this was a Harley but the logo is on the bottom.   anyone know the color?
View attachment 3712792


----------



## whateve

ashnickers said:


> I thought this was a Harley but the logo is on the bottom.   anyone know the color?
> View attachment 3712792
> View attachment 3712789
> View attachment 3712790


The style number should be on a tiny tag inside the pocket. It looks like a Chelsea hobo 32 #58036 in surplus.


----------



## ZSP

alansgail said:


> Oooooh, do you have a picture please? I'd love to see it.........!



And here's mine. i think Whateve's and mine are the same color.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> And here's mine. i think Whateve's and mine are the same color.


Yours is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Yours is gorgeous!!!



Thank you Whateve...I don't have a pic of the "before" rehab but believe me, it wasn't pretty.  lol  

Thanks to the Rehab thread here on tpf...it's now a beautiful bag.


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this? I don't recognize this. Never seen it before! 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/262998763683


----------



## Couturexec

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? I don't recognize this. Never seen it before!
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/262998763683



I hope someone here snagged it. I'd love to see it restored.


----------



## RL Bernstein

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? I don't recognize this. Never seen it before!
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/262998763683


It looks to be a Duffle Sac that has been seriously modified (shortened) and the remnants of the circular bottom used as a bottom liner (to cover up the extensive stitching in the three "new" seams).


----------



## houseof999

RL Bernstein said:


> It looks to be a Duffle Sac that has been seriously modified (shortened) and the remnants of the circular bottom used as I bottom liner (to cover up the extensive stitching in the three "new" seams).


Ah now I see what you mean. I didn't pay attention to the circular bottom liner.


----------



## Couturexec

RL Bernstein said:


> It looks to be a Duffle Sac that has been seriously modified (shortened) and the remnants of the circular bottom used as a bottom liner (to cover up the extensive stitching in the three "new" seams).



Someone wasn't fond of the "bottomless pit".


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know the name and style number for this suade wallet coin purse? https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5772eafe56b2d6ffd000c66a


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322536936220 
Is there an official name and number for this one?


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322536936220
> Is there an official name and number for this one?


I believe it was called the Park signature North South tote F23295. The shorter version was called Carrie.


----------



## AprilF

Hi! I'm new to the forum so I hope I am doing this correctly.

I purchased this vintage Coach bag from Goodwill over the weekend. I've looked all over the internet trying to figure out the name and year. I've come across photos that are close but no match. (or a match with no description.) I am hoping someone here can help me out.

The bag is 14" wide / 9" tall and 3.5" deep.

The Creed is NYC and has a place where the registration number was once glued in but has long been lost.

Thanks!


----------



## RL Bernstein

AprilF said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum so I hope I am doing this correctly.
> 
> I purchased this vintage Coach bag from Goodwill over the weekend. I've looked all over the internet trying to figure out the name and year. I've come across photos that are close but no match. (or a match with no description.) I am hoping someone here can help me out.
> 
> The bag is 14" wide / 9" tall and 3.5" deep.
> 
> The Creed is NYC and has a place where the registration number was once glued in but has long been lost.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715742
> View attachment 3715743
> View attachment 3715744


If I had to guess, it appears to be a #9510.  A variation of the #9441 Watermelon Tote, with straps in lieu of handles and no outside purse.  Unfortunately, I'm having some difficulty finding its "official" name. Here's a thumbnail of an advert (from I believe 1976) showing it.  I suspect that yours (with the glued-in registration number) is from a the late 1970s...


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know the name of this style? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...2cb8be7&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=282481157609


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COACH-BURGUNDY-RED-ENVELOPE-FLAP-CROSS-BODY-SHOULDER-HANDBAG-SMALL/282481157609?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=b801150cab864fccba7e002a02cb8be7&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=282481157609


lol, I just answered in the Coach at the Movies thread. It's a Lightweights Cafe bag #4111.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> lol, I just answered in the Coach at the Movies thread. It's a Lightweights Cafe bag #4111.


Thanks whateve, I knew you could probably ID it!


----------



## valv54

Hi guys! I just picked this little guy up at a swap meet, does anyone know what it's called?


----------



## valv54

Creed on the inside


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> Hi guys! I just picked this little guy up at a swap meet, does anyone know what it's called?





valv54 said:


> Creed on the inside


Generally we need measurements to ID bags that have an all numeric creed number. This appears to be a slim satchel compact #9425  if it is about 12 inches by 7 inches. It's probably from around 1980.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> Generally we need measurements to ID bags that have an all numeric creed number. This appears to be a slim satchel compact #9425  if it is about 12 inches by 7 inches. It's probably from around 1980.


Oh sorry I forgot the measurements, yes it it 12 in by 7 in. Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## RL Bernstein

valv54 said:


> Hi guys! I just picked this little guy up at a swap meet, does anyone know what it's called?


In addition to what whateve provided the following may be useful for your records...


----------



## valv54

RL Bernstein said:


> In addition to what whateve provided the following may be useful for your records...


Thank you!


----------



## AprilF

RL Bernstein said:


> If I had to guess, it appears to be a #9510.  A variation of the #9441 Watermelon Tote, with straps in lieu of handles and no outside purse.  Unfortunately, I'm having some difficulty finding its "official" name. Here's a thumbnail of an advert (from I believe 1976) showing it.  I suspect that yours (with the glued-in registration number) is from a the late 1970s...
> View attachment 3715762


Thank you for the info! I appreciate it.


----------



## whateve

Does anyone have a catalog page/style name/style number for the large Legacy shopper tote pictured here behind the small shopper?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a catalog page/style name/style number for the large Legacy shopper tote pictured here behind the small shopper?



Style 9090 from Fall 1997


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Style 9090 from Fall 1997
> View attachment 3718201


Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

What is this, style # 4142?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-W...728883?hash=item1a2d64c6b3:g:2jcAAOSwONBZGIj8


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this, style # 4142?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-W...728883?hash=item1a2d64c6b3:g:2jcAAOSwONBZGIj8



Yep, Soho Wooster Bag, here's the Spring 1995 catalog page


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, Soho Wooster Bag, here's the Spring 1995 catalog page
> 
> View attachment 3719938


Thanks! I wonder why I've never seen it before.


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the name of the style 6115 from 2000? TIA.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the style 6115 from 2000? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721997


Bleecker demi zip.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Bleecker demi zip.


Thank you very much.


----------



## BeenBurned

Please????? I have another mystery item. (Well, it's a mystery to me!) 

I think it's from around 1998 and is a Neo wallet (on a string?)

What is the style name and number of the item in this listing, please? (Not my listing.)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-COAC...815356?hash=item2a8370833c:g:OkEAAOSwajVUMGz2


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Please????? I have another mystery item. (Well, it's a mystery to me!)
> 
> I think it's from around 1998 and is a Neo wallet (on a string?)
> 
> What is the style name and number of the item in this listing, please? (Not my listing.)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-COAC...815356?hash=item2a8370833c:g:OkEAAOSwajVUMGz2



This should be it - 6294, Neo Swing Wallet, from the 1998 New Collections catalog.
(Sorry about the huge pic!)


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> This should be it - 6294, Neo Swing Wallet, from the 1998 New Collections catalog.
> (Sorry about the huge pic!)
> 
> View attachment 3722936


Thank you! (My eyes love huge pictures!)


----------



## quinna

Hi ladies! I was wondering if you could confirm what color dinky this is? I've searched Google extensively, but the only time I find a similar color it has gunmetal hardware, not gold like mine. I'm guessing mineral or dark denim, but I'm not sure. Thanks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Eta: the style # is 20215


----------



## rkiz

quinna said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if you could confirm what color dinky this is? I've searched Google extensively, but the only time I find a similar color it has gunmetal hardware, not gold like mine. I'm guessing mineral or dark denim, but I'm not sure. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723911
> 
> Eta: the style # is 20215



Yours looks like dark denim, the mineral color would have more green in it. It's very cute!


----------



## quinna

rkiz said:


> Yours looks like dark denim, the mineral color would have more green in it. It's very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Ravvie99

Is this a Logan and is this the original strap? I thought Logans had a crossbody length strap (?)
This pic is from a listing, but I saw one like it at a thrift store today (same color, even!). I passed on it assuming the strap had been altered but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## houseof999

Yes, a Logan and modified. It's supposed to be a Crossbody.


----------



## Ravvie99

houseof999 said:


> Yes, a Logan and modified. It's supposed to be a Crossbody.



Ok, that's what I thought! Just checking if it was one of those like Lexington brief where Coach made changes and kept the style #. So weird to see two in one day with the same alteration.


----------



## Baglady1952

No clue if i'm posting in the right spot, but i have a Coach bag I was going to sell, and can't figure out for the life of me what the model is.  The stamp is F1120-17018 and i've attached a picture.  If anyone has a clue, i'm in your debt!  And the picture is too big so i can't upload it... it's burgandy with a drawstring top, the brass coach carriage logo and a side cell phone zipper pocket.


----------



## whateve

Baglady1952 said:


> No clue if i'm posting in the right spot, but i have a Coach bag I was going to sell, and can't figure out for the life of me what the model is.  The stamp is F1120-17018 and i've attached a picture.  If anyone has a clue, i'm in your debt!  And the picture is too big so i can't upload it... it's burgandy with a drawstring top, the brass coach carriage logo and a side cell phone zipper pocket.


Are you sure you copied the number down correctly? I'm not finding anything with that number. Pictures are necessary. You might have to upload your pictures to a photo sharing site.


----------



## Baglady1952

whateve said:


> Are you sure you copied the number down correctly? I'm not finding anything with that number. Pictures are necessary. You might have to upload your pictures to a photo sharing site.


Sorry - a typo...  F1120-17016


----------



## Baglady1952

Baglady1952 said:


> Sorry - a typo...  F1120-17016


Still trying to get a picture that will upload, but you can see a similar one on ebay at this url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Gold-...680106?hash=item4b1919fa6a:g:qsQAAOSwjDZYkLGU


----------



## whateve

Baglady1952 said:


> Sorry - a typo...  F1120-17016





Baglady1952 said:


> Still trying to get a picture that will upload, but you can see a similar one on ebay at this url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Gold-...680106?hash=item4b1919fa6a:g:qsQAAOSwjDZYkLGU


It's a Madison Leather Marielle Drawstring.
FYI, when you search, only use the numbers after the dash, i.e. 17016.


----------



## houseof999

This isn't a Coach, right? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172722463739


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> This isn't a Coach, right?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172722463739


I don't know, I'm just dropping by to say it's a cool looking bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> This isn't a Coach, right?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172722463739



The proportions of the creed and serial number aren't right, the backs of the turnlocks aren't right either, they should have 4 simple prongs if it was made before 1996 or the rounded rectangular turnlocks if it was made after since it would be classified as a briefcase based on the size. The untrimmed flap edges aren't right, the leather looks thin and cheap and shows sharp lines instead of smooth curves where it bends, the font of the Coach stamp on the front is what's being used in current bag styles and only goes back a few years. It wouldn't have been found on anything even close to vintage.

Here's the best pic I can get of the creed and serial number, see how small the Coach logo is compared to how much larger it is in all genuine bags and briefcases.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> The proportions of the creed and serial number aren't right, the backs of the turnlocks aren't right either, they should have 4 simple prongs if it was made before 1996 or the rounded rectangular turnlocks if it was made after since it would be classified as a briefcase based on the size. The untrimmed flap edges aren't right, the leather looks thin and cheap and shows sharp lines instead of smooth curves where it bends, the font of the Coach stamp on the front is what's being used in current bag styles and only goes back a few years. It wouldn't have been found on anything even close to vintage.
> 
> Here's the best pic I can get of the creed and serial number, see how small the Coach logo is compared to how much larger it is in all genuine bags and briefcases.
> 
> View attachment 3727631


Thank you for confirming my guess! Never ran into a fake like this one! It's not even trying to copy anything COACH made, is it?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you for confirming my guess! Never ran into a fake like this one! It's not even trying to copy anything COACH made, is it?


Nope.


----------



## fancypantsboston

Hi all, I'd appreciate some help with an ID on this bag. It's my mother-in-law's and she insists that it's a Bonnie. I have just always considered this style a small brief.. am I wrong? Is there an official name for this bag? It measures 13 inches wide by 6 1/2 inches tall by 1 1/2 inches deep.  It also has a long strap not in photos. Thanks in advance


----------



## whateve

fancypantsboston said:


> Hi all, I'd appreciate some help with an ID on this bag. It's my mother-in-law's and she insists that it's a Bonnie. I have just always considered this style a small brief.. am I wrong? Is there an official name for this bag? It measures 13 inches wide by 6 1/2 inches tall by 1 1/2 inches deep.  It also has a long strap not in photos. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3727840
> View attachment 3727841



It was called a handle clutch or a slim satchel compact. The style number is 9425. It was produced probably around 1980, years after Bonnie Cashin left Coach. It never came with a long strap.


----------



## katev

Does anyone know what Coach's color code CMD means? I am currently carrying my huge (but much loved!) Bleecker Preston bag with silver hardware and sunglow and white stripes. The Coach product code is 30173 SV CMD. I bought it in late summer 2015 but it was released in Spring or Summer 2014. I'm just curious about the translation for CMD - thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> This isn't a Coach, right?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172722463739





Hyacinth said:


> The proportions of the creed and serial number aren't right, the backs of the turnlocks aren't right either, they should have 4 simple prongs if it was made before 1996 or the rounded rectangular turnlocks if it was made after since it would be classified as a briefcase based on the size. The untrimmed flap edges aren't right, the leather looks thin and cheap and shows sharp lines instead of smooth curves where it bends, the font of the Coach stamp on the front is what's being used in current bag styles and only goes back a few years. It wouldn't have been found on anything even close to vintage.
> 
> Here's the best pic I can get of the creed and serial number, see how small the Coach logo is compared to how much larger it is in all genuine bags and briefcases.
> 
> View attachment 3727631





houseof999 said:


> Thank you for confirming my guess! Never ran into a fake like this one! It's not even trying to copy anything COACH made, is it?





whateve said:


> Nope.


This certainly is interesting! As the rest of you were, I too was fairly certain that this bag was fake.

But the seller has posted a couple more pictures including a legible creed and I believe this IS an authentic Coach bag. (Fugly, yes, but authentic!)
Style 70861 -- called legal large messenger as per a tag from a different listing.




Here's another listing with better pictures, including a tag and a better picture of the Coach logo on the front flap. Pictures courtesy of matter1201 authentic listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-7...048799?hash=item283521071f:g:yf8AAOSw0e9UsciL


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> This certainly is interesting! As the rest of you were, I too was fairly certain that this bag was fake.
> 
> But the seller has posted a couple more pictures including a legible creed and I believe this IS an authentic Coach bag. (Fugly, yes, but authentic!)
> Style 70861 -- called legal large messenger as per a tag from a different listing.
> View attachment 3728597
> View attachment 3728598
> 
> 
> Here's another listing with better pictures, including a tag and a better picture of the Coach logo on the front flap. Pictures courtesy of matter1201 authentic listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-7...048799?hash=item283521071f:g:yf8AAOSw0e9UsciL
> View attachment 3728605
> 
> View attachment 3728607
> View attachment 3728608
> View attachment 3728609


[emoji33] oh wow! I have to say the black one does not show excellent craftsmanship at all. It's sad when an authentic bag looks fake. In the other listing, however, the bag looks great!


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> [emoji33] oh wow! I have to say the black one does not show excellent craftsmanship at all. It's sad when an authentic bag looks fake. In the other listing, however, the bag looks great!


It reinforces how important good clear pictures are to a listing!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This certainly is interesting! As the rest of you were, I too was fairly certain that this bag was fake.
> 
> But the seller has posted a couple more pictures including a legible creed and I believe this IS an authentic Coach bag. (Fugly, yes, but authentic!)
> Style 70861 -- called legal large messenger as per a tag from a different listing.
> View attachment 3728597
> View attachment 3728598
> 
> 
> Here's another listing with better pictures, including a tag and a better picture of the Coach logo on the front flap. Pictures courtesy of matter1201 authentic listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-7...048799?hash=item283521071f:g:yf8AAOSw0e9UsciL
> View attachment 3728605
> 
> View attachment 3728607
> View attachment 3728608
> View attachment 3728609
> View attachment 3728621





houseof999 said:


> [emoji33] oh wow! I have to say the black one does not show excellent craftsmanship at all. It's sad when an authentic bag looks fake. In the other listing, however, the bag looks great!



My mistake.

And yes, the quality of the first briefcase at least the way the photos showed it didn't look like a genuine Coach, and the unreadable creed photo didn't help matters either.


----------



## houseof999

Never seen this one before.. anyone have a style name and number for this? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292141291101


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Never seen this one before.. anyone have a style name and number for this?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/292141291101



You almost need a microscope to recognise it but here's a thumbnail of the catalog listing from Holiday 1991, the size of the type gives you an idea how tiny the original photo was:


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> You almost need a microscope to recognise it but here's a thumbnail of the catalog listing from Holiday 1991, the size of the type gives you an idea how tiny the original photo was:
> 
> View attachment 3729272


Wow I really didn't see it at first! I guess I'll pass given it's almost twice what it retailed for. Is this a very rare or limited production piece or do you think I could find one later?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Wow I really didn't see it at first! I guess I'll pass given it's almost twice what it retailed for. Is this a very rare or limited production piece or do you think I could find one later?



I really don't know, it was probably just made for the holiday season so I doubt if you'd find very many.


----------



## Purple Penny

Does any one know about this? It looks like a change purse or it held something small?


----------



## BeenBurned

Purple Penny said:


> Does any one know about this? It looks like a change purse or it held something small?


It's a men's gusseted coin case but I don't know the style number. Coach made a few styles in both leather and mini-sig.

ETA: I believe original retail was $88.


----------



## Purple Penny

BeenBurned said:


> This certainly is interesting! As the rest of you were, I too was fairly certain that this bag was fake.
> 
> But the seller has posted a couple more pictures including a legible creed and I believe this IS an authentic Coach bag. (Fugly, yes, but authentic!)
> Style 70861 -- called legal large messenger as per a tag from a different listing.
> View attachment 3728597
> View attachment 3728598
> 
> 
> Here's another listing with better pictures, including a tag and a better picture of the Coach logo on the front flap. Pictures courtesy of matter1201 authentic listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-NWT-7...048799?hash=item283521071f:g:yf8AAOSw0e9UsciL
> View attachment 3728605
> 
> View attachment 3728607
> View attachment 3728608
> View attachment 3728609
> View attachment 3728621


Sorry Coach but I agree with you .... this is one ugly bag!


----------



## Purple Penny

BeenBurned said:


> It's a men's gusseted coin case but I don't know the style number. Coach made a few styles in both leather and mini-sig.
> 
> ETA: I believe original retail was $88.


Thank you


----------



## Ravvie99

Anyone know the name of this little flap bag? It's very small, about 6"x6".


----------



## houseof999

Looks like from the Garcia collection. I don't know the official name. Coach legacy signature Garcia?


----------



## Ravvie99

houseof999 said:


> Looks like from the Garcia collection. I don't know the official name. Coach legacy signature Garcia?



Ah, good eye! I see the resemblance. I'm sure I'll find it now - thanks!


----------



## Purple Penny

Ravvie99 said:


> Ah, good eye! I see the resemblance. I'm sure I'll find it now - thanks!


The leather ones F41834 were discussed in the small bag enablers club.


----------



## Ravvie99

Purple Penny said:


> The leather ones F41834 were discussed in the small bag enablers club.



Thank you! Might need to prepare myself before clicking a thread with 'enabler' in the title [emoji39]


----------



## Purple Penny

Ravvie99 said:


> Thank you! Might need to prepare myself before clicking a thread with 'enabler' in the title [emoji39]


Yes! Lol. Just like the first time I visited the vintage club or the rehab one I bought a beat up vintage bag so I could rehab it.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Does anyone know what Coach's color code CMD means? I am currently carrying my huge (but much loved!) Bleecker Preston bag with silver hardware and sunglow and white stripes. The Coach product code is 30173 SV CMD. I bought it in late summer 2015 but it was released in Spring or Summer 2014. I'm just curious about the translation for CMD - thanks!



Guess what? My curiosity got the best of me and I called Coach Customer Service and asked the meaning of color code CMD - hard to believe but CMD stand for "sunglow and white" - now who would have guessed that one?!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Guess what? My curiosity got the best of me and I called Coach Customer Service and asked the meaning of color code CMD - hard to believe but CMD stand for "sunglow and white" - now who would have guessed that one?!


That was just going to be my guess! 

J/K!


----------



## Purple Penny

katev said:


> Guess what? My curiosity got the best of me and I called Coach Customer Service and asked the meaning of color code CMD - hard to believe but CMD stand for "sunglow and white" - now who would have guessed that one?!
> 
> View attachment 3732394


Ohhhh so it wasn't chrysanthemum, marigold, dandelion? Very strange.


----------



## PrairieDawn

While browsing the Coach section on eBay, I came across this bag. http://r.ebay.com/1LZNRc It looks legit from the outside until I look at the inside. Did Coach ever make a lining like that?


----------



## whateve

PrairieDawn said:


> While browsing the Coach section on eBay, I came across this bag. http://r.ebay.com/1LZNRc It looks legit from the outside until I look at the inside. Did Coach ever make a lining like that?


No. That bag is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

PrairieDawn said:


> While browsing the Coach section on eBay, I came across this bag. http://r.ebay.com/1LZNRc It looks legit from the outside until I look at the inside. Did Coach ever make a lining like that?





whateve said:


> No. That bag is fake.


The authentic version of the bag that fake is trying to copy is 9763 and is one of the exceptions to the signature lining rule. Although there are signature polka dots on the outside, the bag has signature lining. (But it's not the tacky thin gold rayon mini sig lining!)


----------



## PrairieDawn

BeenBurned said:


> The authentic version of the bag that fake is trying to copy is 9763 and is one of the exceptions to the signature lining rule. Although there are signature polka dots on the outside, the bag has signature lining. (But it's not the tacky thin gold rayon mini sig lining!)


The lining isn't the typical fake stuff I find on the counterfeits that's why I was wondering. I see another Coach 3678 that looks similar although it has a trigger snap instead of a zip up closure.


----------



## Hyacinth

PrairieDawn said:


> The lining isn't the typical fake stuff I find on the counterfeits that's why I was wondering. I see another Coach 3678 that looks similar although it has a trigger snap instead of a zip up closure.



The listing has been removed so I can't see the lining, but if it was the "thin gold rayon *mini* Sig lining" that BeenBurned mentioned, that lining is ALWAYS fake. It really IS the typical fake stuff used in thousands, maybe tens of thousands, of fakes in the last 15 years, whether it's gold, black or brown shiny fabric. Coach has NEVER used that lining in any of its bags, and never AFAIK used ANY *mini*-Sig lining in their handbags. They did use a high-quality woven jacquard lining but it had a standard-size C pattern rather than a Mini. Here's just one example of the fake lining in one of several available colors.




Style 9763 is unusual in the Dot line because it has a solid color lining. Most of the Dot bags had the jacquard Signature C lining, like the one below.from the Dot Demi, style 3677.


----------



## gabby1987

Can anyone ID this little crossbody?


----------



## BeenBurned

PrairieDawn said:


> While browsing the Coach section on eBay, I came across this bag. http://r.ebay.com/1LZNRc It looks legit from the outside until I look at the inside. Did Coach ever make a lining like that?






BeenBurned said:


> The authentic version of the bag that fake is trying to copy is 9763 and is one of the exceptions to the signature lining rule. Although there are signature polka dots on the outside, the bag has signature lining. (But it's not the tacky thin gold rayon mini sig lining!)





PrairieDawn said:


> The lining isn't the typical fake stuff I find on the counterfeits that's why I was wondering. I see another Coach 3678 that looks similar although it has a trigger snap instead of a zip up closure.





Hyacinth said:


> The listing has been removed so I can't see the lining, but if it was the "thin gold rayon *mini* Sig lining" that BeenBurned mentioned, that lining is ALWAYS fake. It really IS the typical fake stuff used in thousands, maybe tens of thousands, of fakes in the last 15 years, whether it's gold, black or brown shiny fabric. Coach has NEVER used that lining in any of its bags, and never AFAIK used ANY *mini*-Sig lining in their handbags. They did use a high-quality woven jacquard lining but it had a standard-size C pattern rather than a Mini. Here's just one example of the fake lining in one of several available colors.
> 
> View attachment 3733618
> 
> 
> Style 9763 is unusual in the Dot line because it has a solid color lining. Most of the Dot bags had the jacquard Signature C lining, like the one below.from the Dot Demi, style 3677.
> 
> View attachment 3733638


Oops, my bad re the style number. When I referred to the exception to the rule, I was thinking of the dot bags with signature lining. 

As for the listing in question, it didn't have the tacky gold lining as most fakes do. And I suspect that's what @PrairieDawn  was referring to. 

I was able to pull up a cache of the listing and will post pictures so that when the cache poofs, the lining/creed picture will still be there. 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...152582616671?_ul=PR+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Oops, my bad re the style number. When I referred to the exception to the rule, I was thinking of the dot bags with signature lining.
> 
> As for the listing in question, it didn't have the tacky gold lining as most fakes do. And I suspect that's what @PrairieDawn  was referring to.
> 
> I was able to pull up a cache of the listing and will post pictures so that when the cache poofs, the lining/creed picture will still be there.
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5aPQHvJVCKYJ:www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COACH-WHITE-MULTICOLOR-POLKA-DOT-LARGE-TOTE-BAG-PURSE-SCARF-/152582616671?_ul=PR+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> View attachment 3733771
> 
> View attachment 3733772



Thanks!

And YUCK !!! Were the counterfeiters too cheap to spend a few _yuan _more on a fake lining that actually looked like it was made by Coach?

Ooooo, and another always-fake *K4H-* serial prefix for my collection - thank you!


----------



## houseof999

This looks fake to me but does anyone have a style 9600 on file? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152591143697


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> This looks fake to me but does anyone have a style 9600 on file?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152591143697


More pictures would be needed to authenticate it and authentications should be requested on that thread. Once it's authenticated, then it might be identifyable:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/#post27792584


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> More pictures would be needed to authenticate it and authentications should be requested on that thread. Once it's authenticated, then it might be identifyable:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/#post27792584


Oh I'm sorry I didn't clarify. I'm not looking to authenticate this bag. I'm trying to find out if style 9600 exists.


----------



## Purple Penny

houseof999 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I didn't clarify. I'm not looking to authenticate this bag. I'm trying to find out if style 9600 exists.



On another purse forum or eBay it was said to be a hamptons leather tote but no exact name given


----------



## houseof999

Purple Penny said:


> On another purse forum or eBay it was said to be a hamptons leather tote but no exact name given


Thank you!


----------



## Purple Penny

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!


Autom 2002 catalog pic. Milbrook tote 9600. 14x12x6


----------



## houseof999

Purple Penny said:


> Autom 2002 catalog pic. Milbrook tote 9600. 14x12x6


Wow that looks so pretty! What were the fall colors offered, does it say anywhere in that catalog? Wondering if it came in Burgundy or dark red.


----------



## Purple Penny

houseof999 said:


> Wow that looks so pretty! What were the fall colors offered, does it say anywhere in that catalog? Wondering if it came in Burgundy or dark red.


The color shown is palomino with brass. There is also olive with brass, teal with brass, and black with nickel. Straps are 24 inch adj.  It also has feet on the bottom.


----------



## Hobbsy

I have a question for you ladies. Do you have in your files a catalog from 1960, or any kind of list from that year of bags that came out? Or do you know a good place I can look? I google and use the year 1960, but haven't seen one yet, I saw something from 1964, so I was getting closer. Thought I would ask the experts for advice.


----------



## houseof999

Purple Penny said:


> The color shown is palomino with brass. There is also olive with brass, teal with brass, and black with nickel. Straps are 24 inch adj.  It also has feet on the bottom.


Oh the teal would be so awesome to find!


----------



## RL Bernstein

Hobbsy said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do you have in your files a catalog from 1960, or any kind of list from that year of bags that came out? Or do you know a good place I can look? I google and use the year 1960, but haven't seen one yet, I saw something from 1964, so I was getting closer. Thought I would ask the experts for advice.


I don't believe that you'll find any COACH catalogs from 1960 since the Cahns bought the company they would rename COACH Leatherware in 1961 (I believe it was previously known as Gail Leather Products dating from 1941) and didn't hire Bonnie Cashin to design their new foray into women's accessories till 1962.  The earliest adverts I've seen for COACH bags date from 1963 (Saks in the NYT and in The New Yorker magazine) and also the catalog covers for Spring 1963 and Fall 1963 shown below.


----------



## Hobbsy

RL Bernstein said:


> I don't believe that you'll find any COACH catalogs from 1960 since the Cahns bought the company they would rename COACH Leatherware in 1961 (I believe it was previously known as Gail Leather Products dating from 1941) and didn't hire Bonnie Cashin to design their new foray into women's accessories till 1962.  The earliest adverts I've seen for COACH bags date from 1963 (Saks in the NYT and in The New Yorker magazine) and also the catalog covers for Spring 1963 and Fall 1963 shown below.
> View attachment 3737044
> View attachment 3737045


Thank you for that information, that will help in my search. I love the two covers below, those are neat. Just thinking it would be cool to own a Coach bag from the year I was born. I'll keep looking and thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## RL Bernstein

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you for that information, that will help in my search. I love the two covers below, those are neat. Just thinking it would be cool to own a Coach bag from the year I was born. I'll keep looking and thanks so much for your reply!


You're quite welcome.  Sorry to have rendered your quest Quixotic.  I'm not even sure what items Gail Leather Products (aka Gail Novelty Co.) was manufacturing in 1960.  I believe that men's wallets had been their staple product line.  I seem to also recall that it was a rather small operation when Miles Cahn made the move to purchase the company he had been working for the prior 15 years (and in which his father had been one of the four original investors).  There seem to be sever al(conflicting) histories on the company's early steps into the women's accessory market , the attributions of the some of the earliest designs, and the progression to bags that projected what we now accept as the iconic COACH look.  I suspect another example of the maxim that history belongs to whoever writes it.

Good luck in finding that special something for yourself.


----------



## Hobbsy

No, I appreciate the info! I did a little reading about Gail Leathers,  and will look into it more. It's actually very interesting reading!


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> Does anyone know what Coach's color code CMD means? I am currently carrying my huge (but much loved!) Bleecker Preston bag with silver hardware and sunglow and white stripes. The Coach product code is 30173 SV CMD. I bought it in late summer 2015 but it was released in Spring or Summer 2014. I'm just curious about the translation for CMD - thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728016




Congrats on tracking down the meaning of that code....your persistence paid off!

I just want you to know that this is one of those bags that I'd eventually like to own.  You've posted pics of her before (the red crab charm is adorable and goes so well with it) and I had posted that I do own the cosmetic bag, which still has tags on it.  It was some great deal, way back, from Macy's during a F&F.  At the time, I remember thinking that I'd find a good use for it later on, but never liked the yellow and white combo with my existing bags.  I don't believe Macy's had your Satchel on the floor. 

I have a weird thing about having to match SLG's with a bags exterior, even if technically they're inside of the bag -- not side by side.  It's a tad OCD, but what else is new with some of us purse lovers?

Now, after seeing your pic again (and you're TPF's finest photographer) I'm seriously considering grabbing one from EBay.  I just checked and several copies, even some NWT, are for sale, all under $170.  Then my little cosmetic bag will have a matching Mommy.  

Do you find her to be quite roomy?  I saw that there was a mini version released too, but I need the regular size.

I'm attaching a Coach stock photo (for convenience) of the cosmetic bag, but you're probably familiar with it.

I'll reveal the Satchel on here once I buy her...so technically you did your share of enabling!  J/K!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3737102
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on tracking down the meaning of that code....your persistence paid off!
> 
> I just want you to know that this is one of those bags that I'd eventually like to own.  You've posted pics of her before (the red crab charm is adorable and goes so well with it) and I had posted that I do own the cosmetic bag, which still has tags on it.  It was some great deal, way back, from Macy's during a F&F.  At the time, I remember thinking that I'd find a good use for it later on, but never liked the yellow and white combo with my existing bags.  I don't believe Macy's had your Satchel on the floor.
> 
> I have a weird thing about having to match SLG's with a bags exterior, even if technically they're inside of the bag -- not side by side.  It's a tad OCD, but what else is new with some of us purse lovers?
> 
> Now, after seeing your pic again (and you're TPF's finest photographer) I'm seriously considering grabbing one from EBay.  I just checked and several copies, even some NWT, are for sale, all under $170.  Then my little cosmetic bag will have a matching Mommy.
> 
> Do you find her to be quite roomy?  I saw that there was a mini version released too, but I need the regular size.
> 
> I'm attaching a Coach stock photo (for convenience) of the cosmetic bag, but you're probably familiar with it.
> 
> I'll reveal the Satchel on here once I buy her...so technically you did your share of enabling!  J/K!


----------



## K.E.W.

SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you for that information, that will help in my search. I love the two covers below, those are neat. Just thinking it would be cool to own a Coach bag from the year I was born. I'll keep looking and thanks so much for your reply!



Hobbsy, that sounds like an interesting project!  I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## katev

K.E.W. said:


> ...I'm seriously considering grabbing one from EBay.  I just checked and several copies, even some NWT, are for sale, all under $170.  Then my little cosmetic bag will have a matching Mommy.   Do you find her to be quite roomy?  I saw that there was a mini version released too, but I need the regular size. I'm attaching a Coach stock photo (for convenience) of the cosmetic bag, but you're probably familiar with it. I'll reveal the Satchel on here once I buy her...so technically you did your share of enabling!  J/K!



That sunglow and white Preston cosmetic bag is adorable! You will like the Preston because it comes with a leashed, matching wristlet. My bag is the large (gigantic) size! The bag is huge, so no worry about roominess. There are times when I wish it were a little smaller but it is great for picnics and vacation traveling and it is lightweight and balances well on my shoulder. It also opens wide for easy access.

See the link below showing comparison pics of the 3 Preston sizes. The mini would be too small for me but the medium size might be okay, I don't recall how it looked IRL. I like large bags but when I am carrying my sunglow as an everyday bag, it can sometimes seem a bit "too big!"

I hesitated to keep this bag when I bought it because I have other beachy bags, but this one has become a favorite. I paid $132 at Saks so the eBay prices sound about right. I recently carried it on a picnic and then during the following week and I got several compliments on it (and the crab fob) - it's so summery!

Good luck!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...me-glowing-reveal.923717/page-3#post-29308910


----------



## thecollector629

Good morning!
Does anybody know where this pouch/wristlet is from?
I bought it in a large group of items - does not look like an item that was made 
for individual sale; I think it may have come as an accessory or tech pouch with a
full size bag like the Metro or City Totes but I can't find any like it.
Measures 7 x 4.75 and is very flat. Inside is grosgrain and no tags.
Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Hobbsy said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do you have in your files a catalog from 1960, or any kind of list from that year of bags that came out? Or do you know a good place I can look? I google and use the year 1960, but haven't seen one yet, I saw something from 1964, so I was getting closer. Thought I would ask the experts for advice.



I've seen a few generic bags and obvious fakes advertised as being that old, but there aren't any catalogs going back that far. 1960 was the very first year Coach made any handbags but it would be a huge stroke of luck to find one with a genuine receipt with a date. Receipts back then would have been hand-written, and someone with larceny in their heart could probably fake one with no problem. There wouldn't have been any kind of stampings or permanent inside labels either, probably just the "baseball" hangtag, which could easily have been lost over the years if the bag was used.

Funding Universe's Coach history says
_"Coach was founded in 1941 as a family-run workshop based in a loft on the edge of Manhattan's garment district. The company started with just six leather workers who made small leather goods, primarily wallets and billfolds, by hand. In 1946, Miles Cahn, a lifelong New Yorker, came to work for the company. By 1950, he was running the factory for its owners. The company's employees, members of Local 1 of the Pocketbook and Novelty Workers Union, continued to manufacture billfolds throughout the 1950s, producing small profits for the small concern.

By 1960, Cahn had taken notice of the distinctive properties of the leather used to make baseball gloves. With wear and abrasion, the leather in a glove became soft and supple. Following this model, Cahn devised a way of processing leather to make it strong, soft, flexible, and deep-toned in color, as it absorbed dye well. At his wife Lillian's suggestion, a number of women's handbags were designed to supplement the factory's low-margin wallet production. The purses, given the brand name Coach, were made of sturdy cowhide, in which the grain of the leather could still be seen, instead of the thin leather pasted over cardboard that was used for most women's handbags at the time. This innovation marked the company's entry into the field of classic, long-lasting, luxury women's handbags that Coach would come to define.

In 1961, after more than a decade of running the leather workshop, the Cahns borrowed money to buy out the factory's owners and take possession of Coach. Throughout the next decades, Coach produced solid handbags in an assortment of basic styles..."_

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Coach-Inc-Company-History.html

But as RL Bernstein pointed out, company histories from that far back are never totally dependable. I've heard it mentioned many times on both the US and UK versions of Antiques Roadshow about  some "finds" having been acquired when a company was closing or changing hands or just modernizing or moving, and piles of company history in the way of samples and papers woud just be thrown into a garbage bin or worse yet, a bonfire. Saving a company's history is a fairly new thing.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hyacinth said:


> I've seen a few generic bags and obvious fakes advertised as being that old, but there aren't any catalogs going back that far. 1960 was the very first year Coach made any handbags but it would be a huge stroke of luck to find one with a genuine receipt with a date. Receipts back then would have been hand-written, and someone with larceny in their heart could probably fake one with no problem. There wouldn't have been any kind of stampings or permanent inside labels either, probably just the "baseball" hangtag, which could easily have been lost over the years if the bag was used.
> 
> Funding Universe's Coach history says
> _"Coach was founded in 1941 as a family-run workshop based in a loft on the edge of Manhattan's garment district. The company started with just six leather workers who made small leather goods, primarily wallets and billfolds, by hand. In 1946, Miles Cahn, a lifelong New Yorker, came to work for the company. By 1950, he was running the factory for its owners. The company's employees, members of Local 1 of the Pocketbook and Novelty Workers Union, continued to manufacture billfolds throughout the 1950s, producing small profits for the small concern.
> 
> By 1960, Cahn had taken notice of the distinctive properties of the leather used to make baseball gloves. With wear and abrasion, the leather in a glove became soft and supple. Following this model, Cahn devised a way of processing leather to make it strong, soft, flexible, and deep-toned in color, as it absorbed dye well. At his wife Lillian's suggestion, a number of women's handbags were designed to supplement the factory's low-margin wallet production. The purses, given the brand name Coach, were made of sturdy cowhide, in which the grain of the leather could still be seen, instead of the thin leather pasted over cardboard that was used for most women's handbags at the time. This innovation marked the company's entry into the field of classic, long-lasting, luxury women's handbags that Coach would come to define.
> 
> In 1961, after more than a decade of running the leather workshop, the Cahns borrowed money to buy out the factory's owners and take possession of Coach. Throughout the next decades, Coach produced solid handbags in an assortment of basic styles..."_
> 
> http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Coach-Inc-Company-History.html
> 
> But as RL Bernstein pointed out, company histories from that far back are never totally dependable. I've heard it mentioned many times on both the US and UK versions of Antiques Roadshow about  some "finds" having been acquired when a company was closing or changing hands or just modernizing or moving, and piles of company history in the way of samples and papers woud just be thrown into a garbage bin or worse yet, a bonfire. Saving a company's history is a fairly new thing.


Interesting! It was just a thought to try and get one from my  birth year. Too bad I'm such an old dinosaur! Thanks for the information


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> This looks fake to me but does anyone have a style 9600 on file?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152591143697



I don't see where the seller is calling it a style 9600. It's actually a style 9886 Avenue Bag from around 1990.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Interesting! It was just a thought to try and get one from my  birth year. Too bad I'm such an old dinosaur! Thanks for the information




At least call yourself an old Rexy!  I'm an even OLDER Rexy...I'm now an official Senior, if you get my drift...you young whippersnapper, you!!


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> I don't see where the seller is calling it a style 9600. It's actually a style 9886 Avenue Bag from around 1990.


I linked the wrong bag!  I meant to link this one: 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/112442244474


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> I linked the wrong bag!  I meant to link this one:
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/112442244474



It's fake, and ANOTHER K4H- fake serial prefix for my files. This must be a fairly recent fake prefix, we haven't noticed many until recently. Like K3H- prefixes, K4H prefixes are ALWAYS FAKE.

the 1994 year code is about 6 years too early for this style, and the buckles are wrong for a 9600 Milbrook Tote. The catalog also says the Milbrook should have Signature lining. The black one above is the fake, note the solid one-piece buckles. The Palomino one is genuine with a roller at the top of each buckle.


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone tell me which Sonoma is this? I can't quite tell the serial number. I'd love to find this in a different color! 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152593938034


----------



## RL Bernstein

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone tell me which Sonoma is this? I can't quite tell the serial number. I'd love to find this in a different color!
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152593938034


It appears to be a #4310 Small Satchel Natural Grain.  And you're potentially in luck, one of the available colors was "tomato."


----------



## houseof999

RL Bernstein said:


> It appears to be a #4310 Small Satchel Natural Grain.  And you're potentially in luck, one of the available colors was "tomato."
> View attachment 3738227


Thank you!! I've never seen this before! Almost bought it but was still thinking about it and it sold out quick!


----------



## Ladyluvvy

Hello, I believe this bag is authentic, but would like to know name and age if possible. It measures 11" wide by 7.5" tall by 3.5" thick. It weighs 1 lb 10 oz. The strap measures 44.5"


----------



## Catbird9

RL Bernstein said:


> It appears to be a #4310 Small Satchel Natural Grain.  And you're potentially in luck, one of the available colors was "tomato."
> View attachment 3738227





houseof999 said:


> Thank you!! I've never seen this before! Almost bought it but was still thinking about it and it sold out quick!



Another hard-to-find bag added to my "I want one" list! Thanks (I think!)


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> Another hard-to-find bag added to my "I want one" list! Thanks (I think!)


Haha I didn't know I wanted it till I saw it! I want any other color but black. I have way too many black bags. Lol!


----------



## rkiz

Ladyluvvy said:


> Hello, I believe this bag is authentic, but would like to know name and age if possible. It measures 11" wide by 7.5" tall by 3.5" thick. It weighs 1 lb 10 oz. The strap measures 44.5"



It's a Roll Bag, style 9887
ETA: Early 90's, I believe


----------



## Catbird9

Ladyluvvy said:


> Hello, I believe this bag is authentic, but would like to know name and age if possible. It measures 11" wide by 7.5" tall by 3.5" thick. It weighs 1 lb 10 oz. The strap measures 44.5"


It looks like a Roll Bag, Style #9887, early 1990s. It was mentioned here a few months ago:
ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --

ETA: sniped by rkiz!


----------



## Ladyluvvy

Thank you so much!


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Haha I didn't know I wanted it till I saw it! I want any other color but black. I have way too many black bags. Lol!


I have one black bag, which I love, but won't buy more. Same with red. Same with bone. I only carry them on rare occasions.

I am down to only earth tones for my day-to-day wardrobe. If it came in Buff, Saddle, Wheat, Maize or Sea, I might have to get it.


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> I have one black bag, which I love, but won't buy more. Same with red. Same with bone. I only carry them on rare occasions.
> 
> I am down to only earth tones for my day-to-day wardrobe. If it came in Buff, Saddle, Wheat, Maize or Sea, I might have to get it.


I'll have to send you a massive box of neutrals. Lol! $50 shipping. Free bags! Haha.


----------



## RL Bernstein

I had this bag on my watch list. Utilitarian design. Except for the binding wear through shown in photo #7, there doesn't appear to be any major issues that I can see. Usually I have my inspector give items I'm seriously interested in a once over, but haven't in this case. It'll be interesting to see how high this NYC Rambler goes. Several have sold over the past few months, some at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Catbird9

RL Bernstein said:


> I had this bag on my watch list. Utilitarian design. Except for the binding wear through shown in photo #7, there doesn't appear to be any major issues that I can see. Usually I have my inspector give items I'm seriously interested in a once over, but haven't in this case. It'll be interesting to see how high this NYC Rambler goes. Several have sold over the past few months, some at very reasonable prices.


I'm not seeing a link?


----------



## thecollector629

thecollector629 said:


> Good morning!
> Does anybody know where this pouch/wristlet is from?
> I bought it in a large group of items - does not look like an item that was made
> for individual sale; I think it may have come as an accessory or tech pouch with a
> full size bag like the Metro or City Totes but I can't find any like it.
> Measures 7 x 4.75 and is very flat. Inside is grosgrain and no tags.
> Thank you!
> 
> BUMP!
> If nobody knows what this item is, can I please check that it is indeed authentic?
> Thanks much!


----------



## marissa214

Is this the Legacy leather slim tote?  I know the Gigi is larger and has two pockets. Is this a slim Gigi or just slim tote?  Thanks, I see both listed but wanted to get it right. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




ETA: the style number is 10650.


----------



## Purple Penny

marissa214 said:


> Is this the Legacy leather slim tote?  I know the Gigi is larger and has two pockets. Is this a slim Gigi or just slim tote?  Thanks, I see both listed but wanted to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741611
> 
> 
> ETA: the style number is 10650.


What year was it made and what linings does it have?

{never mind see below}


----------



## Purple Penny

marissa214 said:


> Is this the Legacy leather slim tote?  I know the Gigi is larger and has two pockets. Is this a slim Gigi or just slim tote?  Thanks, I see both listed but wanted to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741611
> 
> 
> ETA: the style number is 10650.


 I couldn't find a definitive answer on the web so I asked  you about the year and lining but doing a search on TPF there are several posts connecting the legacy slim tote in natural  with style # 10650


----------



## marissa214

Thanks, yes this one is with Legacy striped lining and is from January 2007.  I got "Legacy slim tote" from a search result pointing to one of the TPF fora but also saw it listed as slim Gigi on eBay/other sellers. Just wanting to double check, but I agree it is most likely called Legacy slim tote. Thank you!


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122563174882 
These are horrible pictures. Does anyone recognize what the style number may be? It looks like a xxxx - xxx serial number. I didn't know Sonoma's could have #'s like this.
ETA-maybe it's just the lighting or maybe the black leather is worn down besides soiling.


----------



## Hyacinth

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122563174882
> These are horrible pictures. Does anyone recognize what the style number may be? It looks like a xxxx - xxx serial number. I didn't know Sonoma's could have #'s like this.
> ETA-maybe it's just the lighting or maybe the black leather is worn down besides soiling.



The style looks like a Sonoma Tote Natural Grain, style 4915. The creed says Made in Italy so this was probably made in very late 1993 or early 1994. We've seen a few other early Sonomas with the old all-numeric style numbers and it's not a problem.


----------



## Couturexec

Hyacinth said:


> The style looks like a Sonoma Tote Natural Grain, style 4915. The creed says Made in Italy so this was probably made in very late 1993 or early 1994. We've seen a few other early Sonomas with the old all-numeric style numbers and it's not a problem.
> 
> View attachment 3742308



Thank you on all accounts, Hyacinth! I appreciate your thoroughness. Wow!

ETA: I just checked, and I have a 4915. Mine does does not have a center zippered pocket. My 4915 appears to be wider then it is long. 
The listing looks the opposite in size. I'm stumped. I have not seen this in the limited catalogs I have, including the premier of Sonomas.


----------



## Hyacinth

Couturexec said:


> Thank you on all accounts, Hyacinth! I appreciate your thoroughness. Wow!
> 
> ETA: I just checked, and I have a 4915. Mine does does not have a center zippered pocket. My 4915 appears to be wider then it is long.
> The listing looks the opposite in size. I'm stumped. I have not seen this in the limited catalogs I have, including the premier of Sonomas.



Sorry, I don't have it in any of my catalogs either. There are several style numbers for which I've never found any information so it might be one of those. Maybe the 4915 style replaced it early in production, or the 2 styles were too similar and one was eliminated. Things like inside pocket details sometimes were changed on the fly.


----------



## Cocoabean

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!! I've never seen this before! Almost bought it but was still thinking about it and it sold out quick!



It is still available. It appears the seller ended the listing to raise the price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...e0897b&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152593938034


----------



## houseof999

Cocoabean said:


> It is still available. It appears the seller ended the listing to raise the price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...e0897b&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152593938034


Oh I thought it sold as the original listing was no longer available. Thanks. But I really want it in red. Lol.


----------



## mermaidcms

Can someone please tell me the name of this bag and what collection its from?  I know its not Sonoma.

Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

mermaidcms said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this bag and what collection its from?  I know its not Sonoma.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747623
> View attachment 3747624
> View attachment 3747625
> View attachment 3747623
> View attachment 3747624



It's a style 6801 Hudson Flap from the Hudson line.


----------



## xheatherg19x

I am hoping somebody could help me with the name of my coach bag and matching wallet! Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## rkiz

Anyone have an id on this one? It's little like a Dinky with sewn on straps, but has a zip top and slip pocket inside. Made in NYC. I'm just calling it my "Dinky Basic Bag" for now [emoji846]


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Anyone have an id on this one? It's little like a Dinky with sewn on straps, but has a zip top and slip pocket inside. Made in NYC. I'm just calling it my "Dinky Basic Bag" for now [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749144
> View attachment 3749146


Disco dinky zip I think. Style 9655. I don't have the catalog pic.


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> Disco dinky zip I think. Style 9655. I don't have the catalog pic.



Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

rkiz said:


> Anyone have an id on this one? It's little like a Dinky with sewn on straps, but has a zip top and slip pocket inside. Made in NYC. I'm just calling it my "Dinky Basic Bag" for now [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749144
> View attachment 3749146



The Summer 1986 catalog (below) shows 9655 as a Zippered Pouch. The 1983 Fall catalog uses the name Small Zippered Pouch as another of its early names, and a 1997 remake was called a Small Zip Pouch. I don't have any mention of "disco" in the names.


----------



## rkiz

Hyacinth said:


> The Summer 1986 catalog (below) shows 9655 as a Zippered Pouch. The 1983 Fall catalog uses the name Small Zippered Pouch as another of its early names, and a 1997 remake was called a Small Zip Pouch. I don't have any mention of "disco" in the names.
> 
> View attachment 3749165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749169



Ooh pictures! This is great, thank you!


----------



## katev

Last week I stopped at the Saks Off 5th outlet and I took a photo of the crammed and messy Coach display and posted it in the Out Spy Pics thread at the link below.

We were wondering about the large saddle bag with the front buckle pocket on the top shelf. Does anyone recognize this bag? Perhaps another brand got mixed in with the Coach items but I see hangtags on the similar red and light blue bags next to it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-12#post-31456774


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Last week I stopped at the Saks Off 5th outlet and I took a photo of the crammed and messy Coach display and posted it in the Out Spy Pics thread at the link below.
> 
> We were wondering about the large saddle bag with the front buckle pocket on the top shelf. Does anyone recognize this bag? Perhaps another brand got mixed in with the Coach items but I see hangtags on the similar red and light blue bags next to it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-12#post-31456774


Coach Charlie Hobo F29881


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Last week I stopped at the Saks Off 5th outlet and I took a photo of the crammed and messy Coach display and posted it in the Out Spy Pics thread at the link below. We were wondering about the large saddle bag with the front buckle pocket on the top shelf. Does anyone recognize this bag? Perhaps another brand got mixed in with the Coach items but I see hangtags on the similar red and light blue bags next to it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-12#post-31456774





houseof999 said:


> Coach Charlie Hobo F29881



Mystery solved, thanks!


----------



## mermaidcms

Hyacinth said:


> It's a style 6801 Hudson Flap from the Hudson line.


Thanks, so MUCH!


----------



## mermaidcms

Anyone know the name of this awesome bag?  it's 10.5 x 8 x 2.5.


----------



## Catbird9

mermaidcms said:


> Anyone know the name of this awesome bag?  it's 10.5 x 8 x 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750370


Assuming it's authentic (and it can't be proven authentic without seeing the creed and other details), it looks like a Pocket Bag, #9875. Here's a catalog pic from 1987. The measurements are slightly different:


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> Assuming it's authentic (and it can't be proven authentic without seeing the creed and other details), it looks like a Pocket Bag, #9875. Here's a catalog pic from 1987. The measurements are slightly different:


Ohhh I like that bag!


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> Assuming it's authentic (and it can't be proven authentic without seeing the creed and other details), it looks like a Pocket Bag, #9875. Here's a catalog pic from 1987. The measurements are slightly different:


Thanks!  I thought that might be the name.


----------



## houseof999

So I just decided to search this Pocket bag by it's style number and 3 different styles of fake showed up. [emoji50][emoji79]


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> Assuming it's authentic (and it can't be proven authentic without seeing the creed and other details), it looks like a Pocket Bag, #9875. Here's a catalog pic from 1987. The measurements are slightly different:


Is the golden color of the pictured bag in the catalog Tabac?  I thought Tabac was darker.


----------



## rkiz

mermaidcms said:


> Is the golden color of the pictured bag in the catalog Tabac?  I thought Tabac was darker.



I'm surprised by the color too, I always thought Saddle was the golden color. Maybe it's the way the catalog scanned?


----------



## Catbird9

mermaidcms said:


> Is the golden color of the pictured bag in the catalog Tabac?  I thought Tabac was darker.





rkiz said:


> I'm surprised by the color too, I always thought Saddle was the golden color. Maybe it's the way the catalog scanned?



The catalog text does say it's Tabac, but it doesn't seem dark enough. I have two color charts from 1987, and to me, the bag in the picture looks more like the Buckskin color in the Lightweights pallette. However, the Pocket Bag isn't a Lightweight bag. If I had to pick from the Classic pallete, I'd probably call it British Tan. 

Coach says: "Because the natural color tones of our leather are difficult to reproduce in print, this chart is intended only as a guide."

ETA: I typed Buckskin above but I meant Saddle. Sheesh!


----------



## rkiz

Catbird9 said:


> The catalog text does say it's Tabac, but it doesn't seem dark enough. I have two color charts from 1987, and to me, the bag in the picture looks more like the Buckskin color in the Lightweights pallette. However, the Pocket Bag isn't a Lightweight bag. If I had to pick from the Classic pallete, I'd probably call it British Tan.
> 
> Coach says: "Because the natural color tones of our leather are difficult to reproduce in print, this chart is intended only as a guide."
> 
> ETA: I typed Buckskin above but I meant Saddle. Sheesh!





There's this set of tags too, not sure what year it's from. Saddle and Tabac don't look too far off from each other on this one, at least on my screen.


----------



## Lake Effect

mermaidcms said:


> Anyone know the name of this awesome bag?  it's 10.5 x 8 x 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750370


I scored one of these in RED,  it is on the AT thread. I swear I feel like a kid again when I got the bike wanted. There is a black one on eBay , I believe listed as the generic vintage black Coach bag. I will find it later!


----------



## iudecis

Anyone know the name of this wallet, or at least the collection it belongs to? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Catbird9

rkiz said:


> View attachment 3750752
> 
> There's this set of tags too, not sure what year it's from. Saddle and Tabac don't look too far off from each other on this one, at least on my screen.


I agree, they look pretty close.


----------



## marissa214

iudecis said:


> View attachment 3751168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this wallet, or at least the collection it belongs to? I can't figure it out.


Maybe it's in Soho collection?  I have a very similar wallet (like this one (not my listing) but blue)  https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...MImKyb-Jrr1AIVRksNCh1GDgxgEAkYAyABEgIMWvD_BwE


----------



## iudecis

marissa214 said:


> Maybe it's in Soho collection?  I have a very similar wallet (like this one (not my listing) but blue)  https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...MImKyb-Jrr1AIVRksNCh1GDgxgEAkYAyABEgIMWvD_BwE


It could be, my mom does pair it with her Soho Lynn, it's definitely from that like late 2000s era when coach used that cursive logo


----------



## CalypsoVerdigris

View media item 3007Can anyone tell me the style or name of this purse, it was gifted to me and was wondering what it is specifically?


----------



## Hyacinth

CalypsoVerdigris said:


> View media item 3007Can anyone tell me the style or name of this purse, it was gifted to me and was wondering what it is specifically?



It's much easier and more accurate to identify Coach items when a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag is included.


----------



## CalypsoVerdigris

Hyacinth said:


> It's much easier and more accurate to identify Coach items when a clear readable photo of the creed patch and serial number from inside the bag is included.





I tried looking all over for a similar style, but not knowing much about Coach, I'm no expert at knowing resources, past styles, etc.


----------



## Couturexec

CalypsoVerdigris said:


> View attachment 3752688
> 
> I tried looking all over for a similar style, but not knowing much about Coach, I'm no expert at knowing resources, past styles, etc.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/172580732773 
9749 is your style number. I don't know if this title in this auction is the actual Coach name of the bag. Just thought it might help you a bit.


----------



## Hyacinth

CalypsoVerdigris said:


> View attachment 3752688
> 
> I tried looking all over for a similar style, but not knowing much about Coach, I'm no expert at knowing resources, past styles, etc.



It's a Pebbled Leather Turnlock Satchel from 2004


----------



## Lake Effect

mermaidcms said:


> Anyone know the name of this awesome bag?  it's 10.5 x 8 x 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750370





Transported said:


> Ohhh I like that bag!


If the seller could post a clear Creed pic and it turns out to be the real deal, not a bad deal if you don't mind a bag with a few miles . . . I am still all over my RED one , lol, so I need to cool it 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...487907?hash=item51fac3d0a3:g:5v8AAOSwstJZUuld


----------



## MommysLittleMonster

Hi,
Can anyone tell if this legacy bag is genuine ostrich? I know a few were made in the XL, but shouldn't the creed state that it is handcrafted in Italy of the finest genuine ostrich, and shouldn't the creed tag also be made of ostrich?


----------



## Hyacinth

MommysLittleMonster said:


> View attachment 3754653
> View attachment 3754658
> View attachment 3754659
> View attachment 3754660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can anyone tell if this legacy bag is genuine ostrich? I know a few were made in the XL, but shouldn't the creed state that it is handcrafted in Italy of the finest genuine ostrich, and shouldn't the creed tag also be made of ostrich?
> View attachment 3754577



I can't find any pictures of the creed anywhere - I was wondering the same thing. But I doubt if the creed patch would be made of ostrich, you wouldn't even be able to read it with such a heavily textured leather. If it's genuine, it's an Ostrich Lily and IS genuine ostrich. There was a thread about it here in 2008:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-this-a-coach-bag-ostrich.248808/#post-5284939

ETA - I wonder if that's the same one that was discussed here years ago, post 22?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/this-lily-is-gorgeous.265613/page-2#post-5708182

They said the listing mentioned discoloration of the lining from some spilled bronzer, and I'm seeing discoloration in the lower left corner of the lining in the pics you posted.
"The seller says that her bronzer has discolored the inside..

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*My bronzer has slightly soiled the inside of both zippered compartments of the legacy silk"

she also says that the handles have some wear and that the corners have wear.....*"

You might want to check those areas in the photos very carefully or ask for more pictures.


----------



## MommysLittleMonster

Thank you Hyacinth, great info! The seller just states minor edgewear to one handle. I was just unsure because the Creed in a Legacy Mandy listed on eBay was in the bag color and mentioned genuine ostrich. Coach is so inconsistent and confusing with their Creed tags I just wasn't sure. This is a picture of the Mandy Creed. Not sure if it's genuine or not though.


----------



## OllieO

I hope I'm asking in the right place.  

Was having lunch with a friend today when she complemented me on my handbag and asked what brand it was.  I told her Coach and she mentioned that her boss had given her a coach bag many years ago that she never used because it just wasn't her style.  She dug it out of her closet and I looked at the creed which was G7C 9021.  It's a dark brown, double handle with turn lock. It's a very nice bag in excellent condition.  She is not really into bags but was wondering when it was made and what the original cost was.  Thanks for any info you could give.


----------



## Ravvie99

I saw one of these in a thrift store and was stumped! What is it? It was very skinny with basically no depth so maybe a money belt?
I forgot to take a pic but found this one online. The one I saw had a creed patch but no style # and also had a silver ball chain w/ the mini sized leather hangtag.


----------



## Catbird9

OllieO said:


> I hope I'm asking in the right place.
> 
> Was having lunch with a friend today when she complemented me on my handbag and asked what brand it was.  I told her Coach and she mentioned that her boss had given her a coach bag many years ago that she never used because it just wasn't her style.  She dug it out of her closet and I looked at the creed which was G7C 9021.  It's a dark brown, double handle with turn lock. It's a very nice bag in excellent condition.  She is not really into bags but was wondering when it was made and what the original cost was.  Thanks for any info you could give.


Style #9021 Weston Shopper from 1997, about $234 originally.


----------



## OllieO

Catbird9 said:


> Style #9021 Weston Shopper from 1997, about $234 originally.



Thank you so much!


----------



## dk_supplies

Any help with this bag is appreciated. A friend gave it to me, so I know nothing about it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Ravvie99 said:


> I saw one of these in a thrift store and was stumped! What is it? It was very skinny with basically no depth so maybe a money belt?
> I forgot to take a pic but found this one online. The one I saw had a creed patch but no style # and also had a silver ball chain w/ the mini sized leather hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3755401



It's a style 6939 Zip Slim Waist Pac from Fall 1999, thumbnail below.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hyacinth said:


> It's a style 6939 Zip Slim Waist Pac from Fall 1999, thumbnail below.
> 
> View attachment 3755707



Thank you for scratching my brain itch!


----------



## L.c.labossiere

If anyone could ID either the wristlet and/or the bag, that would be great! Both were purchased at the same Coach outlet store in about 2010. Thank you!!







(I did a little digging on google and it looks like the bag might be a Penelope, but if someone could verify/specify anything else, I would appreciate it)


----------



## Hyacinth

L.c.labossiere said:


> If anyone could ID either the wristlet and/or the bag, that would be great! Both were purchased at the same Coach outlet store in about 2010. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3756562
> View attachment 3756563
> View attachment 3756564
> View attachment 3756565
> 
> 
> (I did a little digging on google and it looks like the bag might be a Penelope, but if someone could verify/specify anything else, I would appreciate it)
> 
> View attachment 3756571
> View attachment 3756572
> View attachment 3756573
> View attachment 3756574
> View attachment 3756575
> View attachment 3756576



Definitely from the Penelope Pebbled Leather line, either a Carryall or a Satchel? 14679 was the Hippie and 14681 was the Hobo.

I don't have a number for the wristlet, but 43901 was the same design in a Chelsea Cosmetic Case.


----------



## Purple Penny

L.c.labossiere said:


> If anyone could ID either the wristlet and/or the bag, that would be great! Both were purchased at the same Coach outlet store in about 2010. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3756562
> View attachment 3756563
> View attachment 3756564
> View attachment 3756565
> 
> 
> (I did a little digging on google and it looks like the bag might be a Penelope, but if someone could verify/specify anything else, I would appreciate it)
> 
> View attachment 3756571
> View attachment 3756572
> View attachment 3756573
> View attachment 3756574
> View attachment 3756575
> View attachment 3756576


Yes it is a Penelope made in March of 2010. Sorry I can not find more specifics on the name.


----------



## fayewolf

https://flic.kr/p/WjyUUp






 Please help ID this coach purse ?

https://flic.kr/p/WjyUUp


----------



## Ravvie99

L.c.labossiere said:


> If anyone could ID either the wristlet and/or the bag, that would be great! Both were purchased at the same Coach outlet store in about 2010. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3756562
> View attachment 3756563
> View attachment 3756564
> View attachment 3756565
> 
> 
> (I did a little digging on google and it looks like the bag might be a Penelope, but if someone could verify/specify anything else, I would appreciate it)
> 
> View attachment 3756571
> View attachment 3756572
> View attachment 3756573
> View attachment 3756574
> View attachment 3756575
> View attachment 3756576



Wristlet may be 43897 Heritage Multicolor Skinny Wristlet


----------



## marissa214

Hyacinth said:


> Definitely from the Penelope Pebbled Leather line, either a Carryall or a Satchel? 14679 was the Hippie and 14681 was the Hobo.
> 
> I don't have a number for the wristlet, but 43901 was the same design in a Chelsea Cosmetic Case.



I have the F14682 and it looks identical to this - maybe it's a different size?  Anyway I still have the receipt and mine is Penelope Leather Large Shopper.


----------



## houseof999

What is the name of this cutie please? It's like a baby duffle bag! 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/263075254646


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> What is the name of this cutie please? It's like a baby duffle bag!
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/263075254646



It's a Satin Maggie Duffle and measures about 10x8x6, from late 1997


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Satin Maggie Duffle and measures about 10x8x6, from late 1997


Thank you! Any chance it can be worn crossbody?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Any chance it can be worn crossbody?



Not according to the photos and measurements in the listing, the seller says 20 inches TOTAL strap length.

The leather 9019 and Nubuc 4954 Maggie Duffles have much longer straps, listed as 48 inches but you have to subtract about 2 to 3 inches on each end since there aren't any buckle grommets there. Check the listings on Ebay for the range of strap drop that sellers are quoting.


----------



## houseof999

Bummer. I suppose if I had a matching leather 9019 I could switch out the straps for crossbody option, but I don't own any 9019. Thank you @Hyacinth for the info. I will wait for a red one. Hopefully than I can use a strap from one of my red bags. Do you know if the buckles used on 9953 and 9019 are the same size?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Bummer. I suppose if I had a matching leather 9019 I could switch out the straps for crossbody option, but I don't own any 9019. Thank you @Hyacinth for the info. I will wait for a red one. Hopefully than I can use a strap from one of my red bags. Do you know if the buckles used on 9953 and 9019 are the same size?



Sorry, I don't.


----------



## mnmcola

Hi.  I'm considering buying this from a local ad.  Can anyone please help me figure out how to determine if it's  authentic and what style it is?  Thanks!


----------



## Lizzrd

Hi there! I'm searching for details on this bag - found the pic on MUA. Hope Ive posted this correctly! 

https://img.makeupalley.com/thumb/w/666/8_2_7_5_3227426.JPG


----------



## Ravvie99

Lizzrd said:


> Hi there! I'm searching for details on this bag - found the pic on MUA. Hope Ive posted this correctly!
> 
> https://img.makeupalley.com/thumb/w/666/8_2_7_5_3227426.JPG



Looks like an Ashley Leather Hobo F21926, but I can't speak to authenticity.


----------



## Purple Penny

mnmcola said:


> Hi.  I'm considering buying this from a local ad.  Can anyone please help me figure out how to determine if it's  authentic and what style it is?  Thanks!


You should post your photos on the authenticate this coach page. It's under the subgroup shopping. Read the first post to follow the correct format for posting.


----------



## Loli100

Hello everyone. I am trying to find the name, description and price of a limited edition Coach clutch I own.  It was available at the Coach flagship stores only. The description on the tag reads: FLGP PR LTH CLUTCH SV/Silver.  I think FLGP stands for flagship but I'm not sure. Any ideas what PV stands for? Item has a date code of December 2009 (M0969-14806). Thank you!


----------



## Loli100

L.c.labossiere said:


> If anyone could ID either the wristlet and/or the bag, that would be great! Both were purchased at the same Coach outlet store in about 2010. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3756562
> View attachment 3756563
> View attachment 3756564
> View attachment 3756565
> 
> 
> (I did a little digging on google and it looks like the bag might be a Penelope, but if someone could verify/specify anything else, I would appreciate it)
> 
> View attachment 3756571
> View attachment 3756572
> View attachment 3756573
> View attachment 3756574
> View attachment 3756575
> View attachment 3756576




I have the Penelope leather shopper like yours but in white with pink striped exterior.  I love it. Took her to the Coach store where I bought it for her cleaning three year ago and everyone was amazed how remarkably well she is holding up. It's just amazes me how well Coach leather ages. Which I could say the same about myself . Enjoy!  BTW, the tag is still attached to mine. Back in the days Coach would put the tags inside the purse so one could keep it attached if they felt like it. Now they always put the tag on the outside so one has to tear it off.  Which they went back to the old method.


----------



## Loli100

marissa214 said:


> I have the F14682 and it looks identical to this - maybe it's a different size?  Anyway I still have the receipt and mine is Penelope Leather Large Shopper.
> View attachment 3756821
> 
> View attachment 3756823
> 
> View attachment 3756825
> 
> View attachment 3756824



I just noticed your Penelope Shopper.  I had no idea this bag was sold at the Factory Outlet. I don't see much difference between yours and mine other than the lining. The outside of my bag is white but my lining is striped in pink/white. Odd how much these three bags resemble one another. But I'm sure you ladies got the better deal


----------



## Loli100

marissa214 said:


> Is this the Legacy leather slim tote?  I know the Gigi is larger and has two pockets. Is this a slim Gigi or just slim tote?  Thanks, I see both listed but wanted to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741611
> 
> 
> ETA: the style number is 10650.




I have this exact bag but in black. I purchased mine at the outlet. I was told that the difference between this one and the non-outlet version was the front pocket.   I can't say this was one of my favorites. The zippered side pockets were cumbersome to get into but the worst con was the weight of the bag. I could never carry this bag for too long. Too painful.


----------



## Hyacinth

Loli100 said:


> View attachment 3762128
> View attachment 3762129
> View attachment 3762130
> View attachment 3762131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am trying to find the name, description and price of a limited edition Coach clutch I own.  It was available at the Coach flagship stores only. The description on the tag reads: FLGP PR LTH CLUTCH SV/Silver.  I think FLGP stands for flagship but I'm not sure. Any ideas what PV stands for? Item has a date code of December 2009 (M0969-14806). Thank you!



I finally found the name - Flagship Leather Clutch, metallic lambskin, introduced in early 2010, original retail $398. Here's a blog post about it:

http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201004/coach-flagship-leather-clutch.html


----------



## marissa214

Loli100 said:


> I just noticed your Penelope Shopper.  I had no idea this bag was sold at the Factory Outlet. I don't see much difference between yours and mine other than the lining. The outside of my bag is white but my lining is striped in pink/white. Odd how much these three bags resemble one another. But I'm sure you ladies got the better deal



This was my first ever Coach purchase and I had no idea about FP vs MFF. Still love this bag!  It's very well made.


----------



## marissa214

Loli100 said:


> I have this exact bag but in black. I purchased mine at the outlet. I was told that the difference between this one and the non-outlet version was the front pocket.   I can't say this was one of my favorites. The zippered side pockets were cumbersome to get into but the worst con was the weight of the bag. I could never carry this bag for too long. Too painful.



I've had a bit of an adventure with this bag and eBay. Now I'm working on rehabbing it and it's relaxing beautifully.


----------



## Loli100

Hyacinth said:


> I finally found the name - Flagship Leather Clutch, metallic lambskin, introduced in early 2010, original retail $398. Here's a blog post about it:
> 
> http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201004/coach-flagship-leather-clutch.html



Goodness! I searched the internet forever looking for a link.  Incredible how you found one with such detail. I had no idea the bag was lambskin. My niece has her eye on it and I wanted to pass the info along with the bag to her. Knowing now that it is lambskin I think I'll wait until she's a bit older. Thank you kindly for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## Hyacinth

Loli100 said:


> Goodness! I searched the internet forever looking for a link.  Incredible how you found one with such detail. I had no idea the bag was lambskin. My niece has her eye on it and I wanted to pass the info along with the bag to her. Knowing now that it is lambskin I think I'll wait until she's a bit older. Thank you kindly for taking the time to help me out.



Thanks, I had to actually dig into the html of several Wayback Machine pages to find it because even the Wayback didn't have any details or even a name that they could put a number to. I'd agree with you, I don't know how old your niece is, but that's a bag I'd hang onto for myself, it would be perfect for parties and weddings and any other place where you just want a few basics but still want some flexibility in how you can carry it, although I can't tell if it would hold a phone. 

Flagship styles are rare birds - use it and enjoy!


----------



## Tygriss

Loli100 said:


> View attachment 3762128
> View attachment 3762129
> View attachment 3762130
> View attachment 3762131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am trying to find the name, description and price of a limited edition Coach clutch I own.  It was available at the Coach flagship stores only. The description on the tag reads: FLGP PR LTH CLUTCH SV/Silver.  I think FLGP stands for flagship but I'm not sure. Any ideas what PV stands for? Item has a date code of December 2009 (M0969-14806). Thank you!



I have this one! I believe @Hyacinth is right, but I do remember it being called a Pinlock Clutch


----------



## Hyacinth

Tygriss said:


> I have this one! I believe @Hyacinth is right, but I do remember it being called a Pinlock Clutch



There were a few short discussions here back in 2010 about it, which I think you posted in. But I got the impression that the Pinlock and the Flagship Clutches were 2 different styles. There's a "PR" in the abbreviated name on the price tag but that doesn't seem to mean "pinlock", maybe "pin-something else"?. Flagship was the name referred to in the Wayback. "Pinlock" may have just been an unofficial nickname like "Baby Sage" that this forum gave to the Kristin Round Satchels.


----------



## mandy19

Hi,
I was looking at this purse. Can someone please tell me if it looks authentic?  Thanks
No. G06W-10341


----------



## Ravvie99

mandy19 said:


> Hi,
> I was looking at this purse. Can someone please tell me if it looks authentic?  Thanks
> No. G06W-10341



Someone will authenticate it if you post it here instead:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Authenticate-This-COACH.889527/
Be sure to read the first post in the thread for the info needed for authentication. This thread is for IDing items that are already known to be authentic. Good luck!


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello, Can you help me ID this Coach Bag? It's a really light tan but it's not Britsh tan, maybe a taupe color. The tag states it was made in the USA and ID # 0175-945


----------



## whateve

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello, Can you help me ID this Coach Bag? It's a really light tan but it's not Britsh tan, maybe a taupe color. The tag states it was made in the USA and ID # 0175-945


For bags with all numeric creeds, we need measurements to ID. It appears to be a classic hobo #9855 if it is about 13 x 10 x 4 inches.


----------



## Nubian1535

whateve said:


> For bags with all numeric creeds, we need measurements to ID. It appears to be a classic hobo #9855 if it is about 13 x 10 x 4 inches.


Thanks for the information. Those are the estimated measurements.


----------



## katev

I used to know how to read Coach style and date codes but now they just confuse me. I picked up an Oxblood Nomad at the outlet the other day. The creed patch doesn't include a date or a style number and the annoying little white tag in the pocket just gives the style number of 36026 and says "No. D1692" so what does that mean, was it made in 2016? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## RL Bernstein

katev said:


> I used to know how to read Coach style and date codes but now they just confuse me. I picked up an Oxblood Nomad at the outlet the other day. The creed patch doesn't include a date or a style number and the annoying little white tag in the pocket just gives the style number of 36026 and says "No. D1692" so what does that mean, was it made in 2016? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3772777


You remember more than you think. April 2016, Plant 92. There should be a second little white tag specifying the country it was made in.


----------



## mermaidcms

Can someone please tell me the name of this Vintage  Coach beauty? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/s/122602476078?rmvSB=true


----------



## mermaidcms

This is a gorgeous bag, but I would love to know the name of it.  Can someone tell me?


----------



## Hyacinth

mermaidcms said:


> This is a gorgeous bag, but I would love to know the name of it.  Can someone tell me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773560
> View attachment 3773561
> View attachment 3773562



Chelsea Hobo from 1998


----------



## Hyacinth

mermaidcms said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this Vintage  Coach beauty?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/s/122602476078?rmvSB=true



I just LOVE sellers who waste time and space patting themselves on the back talking about how carefully they measure their items, and then they don't put the measurements in the listing. 

Measurements would help, if you have them.


----------



## Hyacinth

mermaidcms said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this Vintage  Coach beauty?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/s/122602476078?rmvSB=true





Hyacinth said:


> I just LOVE sellers who waste time and space patting themselves on the back talking about how carefully they measure their items, and then they don't put the measurements in the listing.
> 
> Measurements would help, if you have them.



BTW, if the bag measures around 11x8 inches it's probably a Camera Bag from the Lightweight Collection and made in 1990 or 1991.


----------



## cmooney

I am brand new to this forum, any forum, for that matter. I'm posting a question, but would appreciate someone letting me know how to do this correctly if this is in the wrong place. I can't seem to find where to post a new question, unless this is it

Can anyone tell me anything about the Coach L7C-5266? I checked around to make sure it was not a fake number. According to the owner, it was purchased at the Kansas City Retail store in 1996 or 1995.


----------



## whateve

cmooney said:


> I am brand new to this forum, any forum, for that matter. I'm posting a question, but would appreciate someone letting me know how to do this correctly if this is in the wrong place. I can't seem to find where to post a new question, unless this is it
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about the Coach L7C-5266? I checked around to make sure it was not a fake number. According to the owner, it was purchased at the Kansas City Retail store in 1996 or 1995.


The number indicates it was made in November, 1997, so it couldn't have been purchased before then. 5266 is a valid style number for a briefcase. Some fake bags have valid numbers so even though the number is valid, it doesn't mean the bag is authentic. We need you to post pictures or a link to the online listing in the Authenticate This Coach thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/ Read the first post to see what information we need.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi, Could anyone tell me the name of this bag and how old it is? It is 9 inches high by 8 inches across and between 4 and 5 inches deep. I have seen lots of spectator city bags but not a drawstring like this one. It has a magnetic clasp on the outside pocket. Its serial number is 0354-010 and it was made in the United States. BTW the inside pocket has a navy zipper and navy piping around it for good measure. It's kind of an interesting old bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> View attachment 3776721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Could anyone tell me the name of this bag and how old it is? It is 9 inches high by 8 inches across and between 4 and 5 inches deep. I have seen lots of spectator city bags but not a drawstring like this one. It has a magnetic clasp on the outside pocket. Its serial number is 0354-010 and it was made in the United States. BTW the inside pocket has a navy zipper and navy piping around it for good measure. It's kind of an interesting old bag.



If you own the bag, a creed photo is always appreciated.

This one is a Pocket Drawstring Spectator from the Lightweight line, style 6021 and made around 1990-91.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hyacinth said:


> If you own the bag, a creed photo is always appreciated.
> 
> This one is a Pocket Drawstring Spectator from the Lightweight line, style 6021 and made around 1990-91.


Thanks! I thought it might be a Lightweight.


----------



## Gingerone

Hello,
Just rehabbed (sorta) this bag and have been unable to find out it's name. I have seen it described as a large hippie or crescent, sometimes they throw "saddle" in there too....but can find nothing definitive. No style number, catalog pics....nuthin.  I can't even really do a search as I have no idea what to call it.

Also, can anyone tell me - approximately - when it was made? I am utterly lost with older bags. 1980s-ish? I doubt it's a 70s bag.

Info: it's a NYC bag, authenticated by Hyacinth (thank you), the coach tag is the older one sided kind, and the buckles are stamped "solid brass usa" on the back.
Bag Depth: 3 inches
Bag Length: 13 iches
Height: 11 inches
Flap closure with one large inside divider pocket, no zippers.  
	

		
			
		

		
	










edit - sorry about the repeated pics - no idea what I did/didn't do there.


----------



## Gingerone

Gingerone said:


> Hello,
> Just rehabbed (sorta) this bag and have been unable to find out it's name. I have seen it described as a large hippie or crescent, sometimes they throw "saddle" in there too....but can find nothing definitive. No style number, catalog pics....nuthin.  I can't even really do a search as I have no idea what to call it.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me - approximately - when it was made? I am utterly lost with older bags. 1980s-ish? I doubt it's a 70s bag.
> 
> Info: it's a NYC bag, authenticated by Hyacinth (thank you), the coach tag is the older one sided kind, and the buckles are stamped "solid brass usa" on the back.
> Bag Depth: 3 inches
> Bag Length: 13 iches
> Height: 11 inches
> Flap closure with one large inside divider pocket, no zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778657
> View attachment 3778658
> View attachment 3778659
> View attachment 3778657
> View attachment 3778658
> View attachment 3778659
> View attachment 3778664
> 
> 
> edit - sorry about the repeated pics - no idea what I did/didn't do there.


better creed pic


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
Could someone please tell me the style name of this wristlet? TIA!
I hope you can see my photo...it's looks so tiny!


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi TPFers, Anyone know the name as well as the name of the color of this 9303 tote? It is not a fire-engine red, but a more berry-like shade. I've seen the bag called a Bleecker satchel. TIA.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi TPFers, Anyone know the name as well as the name of the color of this 9303 tote? It is not a fire-engine red, but a more berry-like shade. I've seen the bag called a Bleecker satchel. TIA.
> View attachment 3781528
> View attachment 3781529
> View attachment 3781529


It's called a Bleecker satchel, and the color was just called red. Have you rehabbed it? Sometimes the color changes dramatically with rehabbing.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Thanks. No, I didn't. It was pristine.


----------



## Tygriss

Hyacinth said:


> There were a few short discussions here back in 2010 about it, which I think you posted in. But I got the impression that the Pinlock and the Flagship Clutches were 2 different styles. There's a "PR" in the abbreviated name on the price tag but that doesn't seem to mean "pinlock", maybe "pin-something else"?. Flagship was the name referred to in the Wayback. "Pinlock" may have just been an unofficial nickname like "Baby Sage" that this forum gave to the Kristin Round Satchels.



I asked the husband and he says he remembers it being "the pinlock clutch" at the time I bought it, probably because that's what I referred to it as, _but _there was also a pinlock bag (I'm kind of remembering it was rather large) that also had the pinlock closure -- which was probably why. He doesn't recall what the PR was for either.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
Does anyone know the name of the style of this Coach wristlet? TIA!


----------



## Bucketbagger

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi TPFers, Anyone know the name as well as the name of the color of this 9303 tote? It is not a fire-engine red, but a more berry-like shade. I've seen the bag called a Bleecker satchel. TIA.
> View attachment 3781528
> View attachment 3781529
> View attachment 3781529


So funny. I was looking at Purseblog's "new red bags for fall" feature. YSL is channeling this late 1990's Coach Bleecker. Check it out:


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> So funny. I was looking at Purseblog's "new red bags for fall" feature. YSL is channeling this late 1990's Coach Bleecker. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784091


I don't see much resemblance.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> So funny. I was looking at Purseblog's "new red bags for fall" feature. YSL is channeling this late 1990's Coach Bleecker. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784091





whateve said:


> I don't see much resemblance.



Neither do I. None of the details are similar to the pic in post 12139 at all, except the color.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hyacinth said:


> Neither do I. None of the details are similar to the pic in post 12139 at all, except the color.


It's the color combo of the red with the white stitching, not the structure of the bag, to which I'm referring. A couple of years ago I tried to trade a (non Coach) red bag with white stitching at Buffalo Exchange. It was in good shape but they rejected it, saying that the white stitching was a no-go for their customers, who found it dated. I guess everything old is new again.


----------



## whateve

What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...847484?hash=item4408a59cfc:g:HKsAAOSwOt9Zgq~S
Does the zipper pull look like it was replaced? Does the strap attachment look odd? The part folded over the metal loop shown in the second picture looks too short.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...847484?hash=item4408a59cfc:g:HKsAAOSwOt9Zgq~S
> Does the zipper pull look like it was replaced? Does the strap attachment look odd? The part folded over the metal loop shown in the second picture looks too short.


It's a fanny pack. Not crossbody. I sold one like it a long while ago. Can't remember the zipper pull though.


----------



## houseof999

Does this have the same zipper pull? Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222529307069


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> It's a fanny pack. Not crossbody. I sold one like it a long while ago. Can't remember the zipper pull though.


I'm glad I didn't buy it. That's not right to represent it as a crossbody.


houseof999 said:


> Does this have the same zipper pull? Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222529307069


 I think the zipper pull looks the same. Maybe the reflection is making it look silver rather than brass. I still think the strap foldover piece attachment looks shorter than in this one.


----------



## mermaidcms

Hyacinth said:


> I just LOVE sellers who waste time and space patting themselves on the back talking about how carefully they measure their items, and then they don't put the measurements in the listing.
> 
> Measurements would help, if you have them.


 After getting the measurements from the seller, I bought this bag.  It really is a beauty, but I measured differently from the  seller anyway.  She said 10 x 8 x 3.  I measured 10.5 x 7.5 x 3.    i know my measurements are correct.  I measured from seam to seam.  Some people don't even have a ruler...they just guess.  Others copy measurements from someone else's listing WRONG.    I bought one such purse from someone and it was way smaller than stated.  Boy did I let her know about it...nicely though.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> After getting the measurements from the seller, I bought this bag.  It really is a beauty, but I measured differently from the  seller anyway.  She said 10 x 8 x 3.  I measured 10.5 x 7.5 x 3.    i know my measurements are correct.  I measured from seam to seam.  Some people don't even have a ruler...they just guess.  Others copy measurements from someone else's listing WRONG.    I bought one such purse from someone and it was way smaller than stated.  Boy did I let her know about it...nicely though.


That makes it a camera bag #4012 as Hyacinth said. Coach's measurements are 11 x 8 x 3, but I've found that bags often don't match the official measurements.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm glad I didn't buy it. That's not right to represent it as a crossbody.
> I think the zipper pull looks the same. Maybe the reflection is making it look silver rather than brass. I still think the strap foldover piece attachment looks shorter than in this one.


I agree, I think the strap was shortened.


----------



## tehkatt

I'm cleaning my moms closet out and found this vintage Coach! She's a high end hoarder and has so much stuff that she can't remember when she bought this. Any clues on time and style name?


----------



## whateve

tehkatt said:


> I'm cleaning my moms closet out and found this vintage Coach! She's a high end hoarder and has so much stuff that she can't remember when she bought this. Any clues on time and style name?


It's a manor bag made in 1996.


----------



## tehkatt

whateve said:


> It's a manor bag made in 1996.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## ozmodiar

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know the name of the style of this Coach wristlet? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783928


It's a Bleecker Patent Leather Clutch.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi coach experts and lovers! Sorry if this has been posted before, but it hasn't been posted in the past couple of months! If you can please let me know the name of this model? Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi coach experts and lovers! Sorry if this has been posted before, but it hasn't been posted in the past couple of months! If you can please let me know the name of this model? Thanks!!
> View attachment 3787887
> 
> View attachment 3787888
> 
> View attachment 3787889
> 
> View attachment 3787890
> 
> View attachment 3787891
> 
> View attachment 3787892
> 
> View attachment 3787893
> 
> View attachment 3787894


You have shown more than one style/size there. They are all Madisons. Without style numbers or measurements, I can't tell you which ones you have pictured, but the top one is probably a Copley, and the others are Gracie or Biltmore.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> You have shown more than one style/size there. They are all Madisons. Without style numbers or measurements, I can't tell you which ones you have pictured, but the top one is probably a Copley, and the others are Gracie or Biltmore.


Thank you!! That's very helpful - to me, they're all gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

ozmodiar said:


> It's a Bleecker Patent Leather Clutch.


Thank you very much! Would you know if this color is considered pewter?


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi, Anyone got a 1990 to 1992 catalogue to help settle a question of color? Is this Lightweights Spectator drawstring bag bone and navy? Or is it black and white? Does anyone know the color combos Coach made it in? To me, based on the undarkened inside pocket, it loks like 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  bone and navy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, Anyone got a 1990 to 1992 catalogue to help settle a question of color? Is this Lightweights Spectator drawstring bag bone and navy? Or is it black and white? Does anyone know the color combos Coach made it in? To me, based on the undarkened inside pocket, it loks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bone and navy. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3788920



It's white with black. It also came in black, bone, forest green, navy, red or white with British tan.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hyacinth said:


> It's white with black. It also came in black, bone, forest green, navy, red or white with British tan.


Thanks.


----------



## ozmodiar

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Thank you very much! Would you know if this color is considered pewter?


Sorry, I don't remember the color. It might also be silver or grey patent. 

Forgot to mention this one is made for factory. There was an FP version in other colors with the tattersall lining.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

ozmodiar said:


> Sorry, I don't remember the color. It might also be silver or grey patent.
> 
> Forgot to mention this one is made for factory. There was an FP version in other colors with the tattersall lining.


Thank you! I did see the others with the tattersall lining. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi, Please identify the color of this Geometric bag. Is it Lime? TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, Please identify the color of this Geometric bag. Is it Lime? TIA
> View attachment 3796429



The 1998 green used in the Geometrics was called Kiwi.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hyacinth said:


> The 1998 green used in the Geometrics was called Kiwi.


Thanks.


----------



## whateve

What color is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...ba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
The last picture and creed picture are closest to the actual color. I thought it was Federal Blue but it seems too light. It is almost like a Tiffany blue.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What color is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Purse-/232436128613?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The last picture and creed picture are closest to the actual color. I thought it was Federal Blue but it seems too light. It is almost like a Tiffany blue.



The actual name of that color is a mystery, I've never seen one with the original price tag and it's never been on the website. Coach doesn't seem to have used either Federal or Wedgewood for any other styles but those names describe the color pretty well, Coach may have even just called it Denim. Those MFF Chinese remakes of vintage styles were the only bags I can remember seeing with that exact color. If anyone still has a price tag for any of them (City Bag, Willis, Rambler's Legacy and a few others made in China around 2004-06) I hope they'll post a photo showing the color.

I have a Willis from 2004 made in the "0" plant but its color is probably closest to the photo of the hangtag. I don't even know if they made more than one shade of blue.


----------



## win360

chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea





greenpixie said:


> LCD = Laced.  It is the Soho Leather Laced Large Hobo.


Nice bag


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The actual name of that color is a mystery, I've never seen one with the original price tag and it's never been on the website. Coach doesn't seem to have used either Federal or Wedgewood for any other styles but those names describe the color pretty well, Coach may have even just called it Denim. Those MFF Chinese remakes of vintage styles were the only bags I can remember seeing with that exact color. If anyone still has a price tag for any of them (City Bag, Willis, Rambler's Legacy and a few others made in China around 2004-06) I hope they'll post a photo showing the color.
> 
> I have a Willis from 2004 made in the "0" plant but its color is probably closest to the photo of the hangtag. I don't even know if they made more than one shade of blue.


Thanks! It isn't close to the color of the hangtag IRL. It is more of a turquoise and is pretty light. After I'm done with the rehab I'll post a picture. In the meantime, here is the hangtag. I think this photo is pretty close to the real color.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> What color is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Purse-/232436128613?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The last picture and creed picture are closest to the actual color. I thought it was Federal Blue but it seems too light. It is almost like a Tiffany blue.





Hyacinth said:


> The actual name of that color is a mystery, I've never seen one with the original price tag and it's never been on the website. Coach doesn't seem to have used either Federal or Wedgewood for any other styles but those names describe the color pretty well, Coach may have even just called it Denim. Those MFF Chinese remakes of vintage styles were the only bags I can remember seeing with that exact color. If anyone still has a price tag for any of them (City Bag, Willis, Rambler's Legacy and a few others made in China around 2004-06) I hope they'll post a photo showing the color.
> 
> I have a Willis from 2004 made in the "0" plant but its color is probably closest to the photo of the hangtag. I don't even know if they made more than one shade of blue.





whateve said:


> Thanks! It isn't close to the color of the hangtag IRL. It is more of a turquoise and is pretty light. After I'm done with the rehab I'll post a picture. In the meantime, here is the hangtag. I think this photo is pretty close to the real color.


Cold it be pool? That was an accessory color in 2005ish.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Cold it be pool? That was an accessory color in 2005ish.


I think I've seen pool. I think it is very close.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I think I've seen pool. I think it is very close.



That's definitely not the same blue as my Willis. 

The mystery deepens.


----------



## katev

The sig wristlet on the Japanese site at the link below lists the color as Pool and it doesn't really match your hangtag. And the pool mini-skinny at the second link is closer to you bag, but your hangtag seems to have a little more aqua in it.

The mystery continues, but it is a very pretty color!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/import-collection/item/co-ko140623-18/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mini-skinnies-here.313957/page-4#post-6821247


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> The sig wristlet on the Japanese site at the link below lists the color as Pool and it doesn't really match your hangtag. And the pool mini-skinny at the second link is closer to you bag, but your hangtag seems to have a little more aqua in it.
> 
> The mystery continues, but it is a very pretty color!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/import-collection/item/co-ko140623-18/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mini-skinnies-here.313957/page-4#post-6821247


Thanks for the research! The sig wristlet is a more recent style, and could just be a case of Coach reusing color names. The second one is really close. It could just be a case of different leathers taking dye a little differently.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> What color is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Purse-/232436128613?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=LiAc%2Bqba3cqqqgpQ3M4FsjIMhKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The last picture and creed picture are closest to the actual color. I thought it was Federal Blue but it seems too light. It is almost like a Tiffany blue.





Hyacinth said:


> The actual name of that color is a mystery, I've never seen one with the original price tag and it's never been on the website. Coach doesn't seem to have used either Federal or Wedgewood for any other styles but those names describe the color pretty well, Coach may have even just called it Denim. Those MFF Chinese remakes of vintage styles were the only bags I can remember seeing with that exact color. If anyone still has a price tag for any of them (City Bag, Willis, Rambler's Legacy and a few others made in China around 2004-06) I hope they'll post a photo showing the color.
> 
> I have a Willis from 2004 made in the "0" plant but its color is probably closest to the photo of the hangtag. I don't even know if they made more than one shade of blue.





whateve said:


> Thanks! It isn't close to the color of the hangtag IRL. It is more of a turquoise and is pretty light. After I'm done with the rehab I'll post a picture. In the meantime, here is the hangtag. I think this photo is pretty close to the real color.





BeenBurned said:


> Cold it be pool? That was an accessory color in 2005ish.





Hyacinth said:


> That's definitely not the same blue as my Willis.
> 
> The mystery deepens.





katev said:


> The sig wristlet on the Japanese site at the link below lists the color as Pool and it doesn't really match your hangtag. And the pool mini-skinny at the second link is closer to you bag, but your hangtag seems to have a little more aqua in it.
> 
> The mystery continues, but it is a very pretty color!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/import-collection/item/co-ko140623-18/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mini-skinnies-here.313957/page-4#post-6821247





whateve said:


> Thanks for the research! The sig wristlet is a more recent style, and could just be a case of Coach reusing color names. The second one is really close. It could just be a case of different leathers taking dye a little differently.


I finished rehabbing the blue Rambler's Legacy and realized it is very similar to the blue-green in this bag: http://www.coach.com/coach-kisslock...ther/11339.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BPMBQ  I have the bracelet in this colorway. The second picture shows them together.

ETA: for some reason, the link doesn't work directly, but if you copy and paste into your address bar, it should work.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I finished rehabbing the blue Rambler's Legacy and realized it is very similar to the blue-green in this bag: http://www.coach.com/coach-kisslock...ther/11339.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BPMBQ  I have the bracelet in this colorway. The second picture shows them together. ETA: for some reason, the link doesn't work directly, but if you copy and paste into your address bar, it should work.



Wow! That is the most beautiful Rambler I've ever seen, wonderful job on the rehab!


----------



## Catives

Can someone ID this bag for me? It looks like the school bag, but maybe it was an iteration before? The strap is attached to the back (kind of like the belt bag) instead of the sides on the school bag. It's an NYC.


----------



## whateve

Catives said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me? It looks like the school bag, but maybe it was an iteration before? The strap is attached to the back (kind of like the belt bag) instead of the sides on the school bag. It's an NYC.


Measurements?


----------



## Catives

whateve said:


> Measurements?


15.5" L x 11" H x 2" D


----------



## Hyacinth

Catives said:


> Can someone ID this bag for me? It looks like the school bag, but maybe it was an iteration before? The strap is attached to the back (kind of like the belt bag) instead of the sides on the school bag. It's an NYC.



Too big for a School Bag. It's actually a Shoulder Portfolio, style 5160. Here's Coach's 1986 Summer catalog pic:


----------



## Kitts

Trying to figure out the size of this crossbody, but can't seem to find a product page with measurements. Wondering if it's similar in size to a Nolita wristlet 24?


----------



## pruetjx

Does anyone have an idea what this bag could be? (not my photo)


----------



## katev

Kitts said:


> Trying to figure out the size of this crossbody, but can't seem to find a product page with measurements. Wondering if it's similar in size to a Nolita wristlet 24?
> 
> View attachment 3806464



It's still available on the Coach Singapore website, see the details below (in centimeters). The page also shows modeling and interior photos. I looked up the $SGD price and they are charging $457.27 USD for the bag!

http://singapore.coach.com/goods/65024

*NOMAD CROSSBODY IN PEBBLE LEATHER*

STYLE NO: 65024

*SGD 620 *

*DESCRIPTION*

With its biker-inspired curb-chain strap and playful script message, this simple silhouette combines the luxury of finely pebbled leather with the spirit of the open road. Rip-and-repair detailing with baseball-inspired stitching is a nod to heritage Coach craftsmanship.

*DETAILS*

·  Pebble leather
·  Inside multifunction pocket
·  Zip-top closure, fabric lining
·  Strap with 56cm drop for shoulder or crossbody wear
·  24.5cm (L) x 14cm (H) x 6cm (W)

COLOR: LH/Black
LHBLK


----------



## Erilynn25

Does anyone know the name or style number of this vintage Coach?
It measures about 7.5" H x 11.75" W x 3" D


----------



## whateve

Erilynn25 said:


> Does anyone know the name or style number of this vintage Coach?
> It measures about 7.5" H x 11.75" W x 3" D
> View attachment 3807171
> View attachment 3807172
> View attachment 3807173
> View attachment 3807174
> View attachment 3807175
> View attachment 3807176


The strap was not made by Coach. The bag is a convertible clutch 9635, probably made in the 1980s.


----------



## Kitts

katev said:


> It's still available on the Coach Singapore website, see the details below (in centimeters).



Brilliant, thank you!! I found it at Off 5th for $89.99 but I think it may be a smudge big. These dimensions definitely help!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Can someone please ID this bag I got from a friend of mine?


----------



## houseof999

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag I got from a friend of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808393


I think it's the Sheridan Roswell satchel.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

houseof999 said:


> I think it's the Sheridan Roswell satchel.



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Can someone please help me identify this tomato red flap?
Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this tomato red flap?
> Thank you!


Oops only one pic will show up at a time. Here's another one.


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this tomato red flap?
> Thank you!


What are the measurements? Does it have a pocket under the flap?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Oops only one pic will show up at a time. Here's another one.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> What are the measurements? Does it have a pocket under the flap?


Here's an inside pic.


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809575
> 
> Here's an inside pic.


I can't tell for sure without measurements but it looks like it may be the compartment bag.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> I can't tell for sure without measurements but it looks like it may be the compartment bag.[/QUO
> 
> It's 9&1/4" x 5&1/2" x 3"


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> I can't tell for sure without measurements but it looks like it may be the compartment bag.


Oops sorry!  Something weird happened with my reply. 
It's 9.25" x 5.5" x 3"
Thanks for your help.


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Oops sorry!  Something weird happened with my reply.
> It's 9.25" x 5.5" x 3"
> Thanks for your help.


Here's the catalog pic with the bag in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Here's the catalog pic with the bag in the bottom right corner.


Thank you!  I love this little bag!
Is it late '70's - early '80's?


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I love this little bag!
> Is it late '70's - early '80's?


No. Late 80s - early 90s.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> No. Late 80s - early 90s.


Thank you!


----------



## Ejean1979

What bag is this?!? Anyone know it's name?


----------



## whateve

Ejean1979 said:


> What bag is this?!? Anyone know it's name?


It's a soft satchel from the Lightweights collection, made in the late 80s or early 90s.
It came in two sizes. That is probably the smaller one, #4055.


----------



## ciaobella72

Good evening ladies. Can anyone identify this bag? I have seen it listed as Signature Wave Demi Bag and Patchwork Limited Edition. TIA for any help that you can give.


----------



## Ejean1979

Ejean1979 said:


> What bag is this?!? Anyone know it's name?


Do you think its the Saddle color? I always think of Saddle being more of a BT color...


----------



## whateve

Ejean1979 said:


> What bag is this?!? Anyone know it's name?





whateve said:


> It's a soft satchel from the Lightweights collection, made in the late 80s or early 90s.
> It came in two sizes. That is probably the smaller one, #4055.





Ejean1979 said:


> Do you think its the Saddle color? I always think of Saddle being more of a BT color...


No, it isn't saddle. There was a taupe color. I think it is probably it.


----------



## Hyacinth

ciaobella72 said:


> Good evening ladies. Can anyone identify this bag? I have seen it listed as Signature Wave Demi Bag and Patchwork Limited Edition. TIA for any help that you can give.



It looks like the Signature Wave Patchwork Demi from 2004. I don't know if it was a limited edition.


----------



## noirrazorflow

Hello All,
I am brand new and I apologize if I am posting this in an incorrect area! I was just wondering if anyone could ID this bag for me. I'd like to learn a little more about it.





Thank you in advance for any information!!


----------



## whateve

noirrazorflow said:


> Hello All,
> I am brand new and I apologize if I am posting this in an incorrect area! I was just wondering if anyone could ID this bag for me. I'd like to learn a little more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information!!


Welcome! Post a picture of the creed ( the stamped thing inside the bag, including the number).


----------



## noirrazorflow

whateve said:


> Welcome! Post a picture of the creed ( the stamped thing inside the bag, including the number).



Wow! Thank you for your quick response! I only have 2 pictures of it right now, because it is currently in transit from an eBay seller. This is the only other picture I have until it arrives.




Once I have it in my possession I will update you with more photos, including (a legible one!) of the Creed & Serial No.
Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

ciaobella72 said:


> Good evening ladies. Can anyone identify this bag? I have seen it listed as Signature Wave Demi Bag and Patchwork Limited Edition. TIA for any help that you can give.





Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the Signature Wave Patchwork Demi from 2004. I don't know if it was a limited edition.


It's not limited edition. Way too many sellers through that terminology around! 

The 2004 wave bags are some of a few styles that are exceptions to the "signature rule." The legitimate exceptions are generally patchwork bags with signature patterns among the exterior patches and have khaki signature lining inside.


----------



## nieszkat

Hi Coach Lovers! I've just bought - I think "original" vintage Coach bag but I need Your help to conrifm it's truly original. I've read tons of articles how to recognize original from fake - but still - Im not sure. I found similar bag on english selling site. I bought it on polish Ebay - and it only cost me 7 pounds. Im still waiting for package soo the only photos I have are from previous owner.  Thank U for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

nieszkat said:


> Hi Coach Lovers! I've just bought - I think "original" vintage Coach bag but I need Your help to conrifm it's truly original. I've read tons of articles how to recognize original from fake - but still - Im not sure. I found similar bag on english selling site. I bought it on polish Ebay - and it only cost me 7 pounds. Im still waiting for package soo the only photos I have are from previous owner.  Thank U for your help!



It's a genuine Watson Bag, style number 9981 and made in 1995.


----------



## jkpenny

Hello all! 

Can someone help me ID this bag? I'm a bit concerned about the strap detail across the bottom even though the creed/serial looks legit.


----------



## Hyacinth

jkpenny said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can someone help me ID this bag? I'm a bit concerned about the strap detail across the bottom even though the creed/serial looks legit.



It's a genuine Tailored Pouch, style number 4110 from the Lightweight line and made in the late 1980s.


----------



## jkpenny

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Tailored Pouch, style number 4110 from the Lightweight line and made in the late 1980s.
> 
> View attachment 3813471


Thank you so much, Hyacinth!


----------



## nieszkat

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Watson Bag, style number 9981 and made in 1995.


Thank You ))))


----------



## ciaobella72

BeenBurned said:


> It's not limited edition. Way too many sellers through that terminology around!
> 
> The 2004 wave bags are some of a few styles that are exceptions to the "signature rule." The legitimate exceptions are generally patchwork bags with signature patterns among the exterior patches and have khaki signature lining inside.


Thank you for your help and information!


----------



## Laurel Nicole

I'm seeing two different patterns between these boots... In one the Cs touch at both ends and on the other they only touch at one end. Which one is the authentic Coach boot?


----------



## houseof999

Was this the legacy Lilly satchel? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/352154109371


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Was this the legacy Lilly satchel?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/352154109371



It's part of the MFF legacy bags that coach produced after Legacy was so popular. I don't think they had the legacy lining, the style number is F13758 and it is called the turnlock satchel.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-july-august-2009.484222/page-4#post-11726356

https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/15975607/


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Was this the legacy Lilly satchel?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/352154109371


The Legacy Lily has a lot more going on, lots of turnlocks and hardware, and probably much better leather. This is a much simplified version made for Factory, as Katev said.


----------



## whateve

Laurel Nicole said:


> View attachment 3813839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing two different patterns between these boots... In one the Cs touch at both ends and on the other they only touch at one end. Which one is the authentic Coach boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813840
> View attachment 3813841


I think there are two different patterns there. One has the traditional Cs, the other has outlines around the Cs. Both are patterns Coach used. I can't tell if either or both are authentic with those pictures.


----------



## Laurel Nicole

whateve said:


> I think there are two different patterns there. One has the traditional Cs, the other has outlines around the Cs. Both are patterns Coach used. I can't tell if either or both are authentic with those pictures.



These are the pictures I have of the same pair of boots, I'm not sure if it will help. The tag is hard to see in the last picture.


----------



## BeenBurned

Laurel Nicole said:


> View attachment 3813839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing two different patterns between these boots... In one the Cs touch at both ends and on the other they only touch at one end. Which one is the authentic Coach boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813840
> View attachment 3813841





whateve said:


> I think there are two different patterns there. One has the traditional Cs, the other has outlines around the Cs. Both are patterns Coach used. I can't tell if either or both are authentic with those pictures.





Laurel Nicole said:


> These are the pictures I have of the same pair of boots, I'm not sure if it will help. The tag is hard to see in the last picture.


Both pairs of boots appear to be authentic but they're different patterns.They appear to be the same style, Tristee, which comes in multiple patterns.

I'd like to see the labels/tags on each.


----------



## whateve

Laurel Nicole said:


> These are the pictures I have of the same pair of boots, I'm not sure if it will help. The tag is hard to see in the last picture.


They look fine.


----------



## Laurel Nicole

BeenBurned said:


> Both pairs of boots appear to be authentic but they're different patterns.They appear to be the same style, Tristee, which comes in multiple patterns.
> 
> I'd like to see the labels/tags on each.



Thank you I didn't know the Tristee came in multiple patterns. I'm completely new to this and it had me nervous seeing two different styles. I ordered the boots and they'll be here in about a week or less I think so I'll take pictures of the tags when I get them. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Laurel Nicole

whateve said:


> They look fine.


Thank you for taking the time to help me 


whateve said:


> They look fine.


----------



## ciaobella72

BeenBurned said:


> It's not limited edition. Way too many sellers through that terminology around!
> 
> The 2004 wave bags are some of a few styles that are exceptions to the "signature rule." The legitimate exceptions are generally patchwork bags with signature patterns among the exterior patches and have khaki signature lining inside.


Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## ciaobella72

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the Signature Wave Patchwork Demi from 2004. I don't know if it was a limited edition.


Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## MooMooVT

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!


It's amazing how dated the catalog pics look by today's standards. I would have guessed 70's/80's too! Great bag. Enjoy!


----------



## noirrazorflow

whateve said:


> Welcome! Post a picture of the creed ( the stamped thing inside the bag, including the number).



Here is a photo of the creed:


----------



## whateve

noirrazorflow said:


> Hello All,
> I am brand new and I apologize if I am posting this in an incorrect area! I was just wondering if anyone could ID this bag for me. I'd like to learn a little more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information!!





noirrazorflow said:


> Here is a photo of the creed:
> View attachment 3815693


Hi, your bag was made in 2010 for Coach factory stores. They made a lot of variations of this style. Since it was made for factory, I don't have an exact name, but I believe it was called something like Hamptons belted leather carryall.


----------



## noirrazorflow

whateve said:


> Hi, your bag was made in 2010 for Coach factory stores. They made a lot of variations of this style. Since it was made for factory, I don't have an exact name, but I believe it was called something like Hamptons belted leather carryall.



Thank you so much Whateve! 

I have some other vintage Coach I would like to get to know a bit more about if that's okay. Would you advise me to post them here, or in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread?

Thanks again!!


----------



## whateve

noirrazorflow said:


> Thank you so much Whateve!
> 
> I have some other vintage Coach I would like to get to know a bit more about if that's okay. Would you advise me to post them here, or in the "Authenticate this Coach" thread?
> 
> Thanks again!!


You're welcome. If you know they are authentic and you just want to know the name and more about when it was made, etc., you can post here. If you need them authenticated, post in the Authenticate this Coach thread.


----------



## noirrazorflow

whateve said:


> You're welcome. If you know they are authentic and you just want to know the name and more about when it was made, etc., you can post here. If you need them authenticated, post in the Authenticate this Coach thread.



Thanks again; have a wonderful day!


----------



## mermaidcms

Please help me identify this Coach vintage  leather bag.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...2&sd=401387958043&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Please help me identify this Coach vintage  leather bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-USA-Made-Two-Tone-Green-Sand-Zip-Shoulder-Bag/252952777901?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123815&meid=d0c868767ce342db9468609fe1cd00b8&pid=100169&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=401387958043&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942


It's a spectator Swagger from the late 80s. I think the style number is 6820, but I don't have confirmation of that.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hello Mavens, What is the name of this Legacy satchel? Here's a picture and the creed. The number after the hyphen is F12868.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 TIA.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Hello Mavens, What is the name of this Legacy satchel? Here's a picture and the creed. The number after the hyphen is F12868.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815879
> View attachment 3815882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA.


It was probably called a Legacy shoulder bag. It is the factory version and I don't know for sure if they kept the same name.


----------



## mermaidcms

whateve said:


> It's a spectator Swagger from the late 80s. I think the style number is 6820, but I don't have confirmation of that.


Thanks.  The style number for the spectator is likely different from a solid color one.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Thanks.  The style number for the spectator is likely different from a solid color one.


You're welcome. The solid color has a style number of 9820. Most spectator versions at this time just replaced the 9 with a 6 for the style number. However, I don't have a catalog picture to prove that is the case for this style.


----------



## Bucketbagger

whateve said:


> It was probably called a Legacy shoulder bag. It is the factory version and I don't know for sure if they kept the same name.


Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's a spectator Swagger from the late 80s. I think the style number is 6820, but I don't have confirmation of that.





mermaidcms said:


> Thanks.  The style number for the spectator is likely different from a solid color one.



Here's a catalog pic of the Swagger Spectator, confirming style #6820:


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a catalog pic of the Swagger Spectator, confirming style #6820:


Thank you!


----------



## katev

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I love this little bag!
> Is it late '70's - early '80's?





whateve said:


> No. Late 80s - early 90s.





MooMooVT said:


> It's amazing how dated the catalog pics look by today's standards. I would have guessed 70's/80's too! Great bag. Enjoy!



That's probably because they don't have dancing dinosaurs, skulls, rocket ships, and or blindfolded rabbits on them!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Its been a while since I visited here.  Hope everyone is well. Interested in this one, please
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...LEATHER-CONVERTABLE-CLUTCH-BAG-/152692253432?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It's a spectator Swagger from the late 80s. I think the style number is 6820, but I don't have confirmation of that.





mermaidcms said:


> Thanks.  The style number for the spectator is likely different from a solid color one.



Whateve is *correct* about the numbers.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> That's probably because they don't have dancing dinosaurs, skulls, rocket ships, and or blindfolded rabbits on them!



And the models in the older (pre-2000) catalogs are actually more than 16 years old and usually weigh more than 95 pounds soaking wet.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Two.time.bags said:


> Its been a while since I posted here.  Hope everyone is well. Interested in this one, please.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...LEATHER-CONVERTABLE-CLUTCH-BAG-/152692253432?


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Its been a while since I visited here.  Hope everyone is well. Interested in this one, please
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...LEATHER-CONVERTABLE-CLUTCH-BAG-/152692253432?


I have it in my files as unknown. I've seen it but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> I have it in my files as unknown. I've seen it but I don't know anything about it.


OK thanks Whateve


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> OK thanks Whateve


Sorry I couldn't be more help. We've missed you around here!


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know what bag this is? 
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59b18399bcd4a72e7b00f16e


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Sorry I couldn't be more help. We've missed you around here!


Aww thanks. I've been working full time for quite a while now so the lack of time along with the low $AU and high shipping put a stop to my rehabbing. I still have a box of bags though that I plan to get back to one day and I did recently buy and clean up a nice burgundy 11419 Tattersall Bleecker that I now use on weekends.


----------



## Meemaw

This is a long shot, but does anyone remember a white satchel type purse with rose gold studs around the four bottom corners? It would be from  2011 I think , possibly limited edition. I know the name started with a D. But for the life of me I cannot remember and it's my bag that got away


----------



## mermaidcms

Hyacinth said:


> Whateve is *correct* about the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 3816341


----------



## mermaidcms

Hyacinth said:


> Whateve is *correct* about the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 3816341


thanks!!


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a catalog pic of the Swagger Spectator, confirming style #6820:



thanks  i love it when someone includes a picture.


----------



## katev

Meemaw said:


> This is a long shot, but does anyone remember a white satchel type purse with rose gold studs around the four bottom corners? It would be from  2011 I think , possibly limited edition. I know the name started with a D. But for the life of me I cannot remember and it's my bag that got away



There was a coach bag called Devin that came out around 2011, but the rose gold studs doesn't sound right for a Devin.


----------



## inwe

can anyone please tell me if the padlock on this bag is available to buy separately? and if so whats the official name. thanks


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know what bag this is?
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59b18399bcd4a72e7b00f16e



It'a a Park Tote style 4129 from the 1993-94 Manhattan Collection.


----------



## Hyacinth

Meemaw said:


> This is a long shot, but does anyone remember a white satchel type purse with rose gold studs around the four bottom corners? It would be from  2011 I think , possibly limited edition. I know the name started with a D. But for the life of me I cannot remember and it's my bag that got away



Search the Coach forums for "rose gold studs", You could also start with page 3 in this discussion which sounds like the right time period:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-gold-r-e-v-e-a-l-lots-of-pics.732971/page-3


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It'a a Park Tote style 4129 from the 1993-94 Manhattan Collection.
> View attachment 3818686


Thank you so much! There must be very few of them. This isn't lightweight though correct? Wondering if it's heavy on the shoulder.


----------



## reverseimageofmy

I just got this coach bag and I can't find any pictures of another like it. I'm not sure if it's real crocodile or alligator, or if it's embossed leather. The hang tag is all metal and different (special). The inside is lined with a very high grade suede. Does anyone know about this bag?


----------



## houseof999

reverseimageofmy said:


> I just got this coach bag and I can't find any pictures of another like it. I'm not sure if it's real crocodile or alligator, or if it's embossed leather. The hang tag is all metal and different (special). The inside is lined with a very high grade suede. Does anyone know about this bag?


Does it have a Creed patch inside?


----------



## reverseimageofmy

No


----------



## houseof999

reverseimageofmy said:


> No


I can't recall where I read it but I think a very expensive exotic line was made in Italy. If this is one of them then it's actual croc/alligator leather.  The hardware definitely looks like the ones used in the Madison line from Italy.


----------



## reverseimageofmy

That's what I'm thinking too... it would be the best embossing that I've ever seen. It's out of the ordinary for COACH... and it's definitely not counterfeit. 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## houseof999

reverseimageofmy said:


> That's what I'm thinking too... it would be the best embossing that I've ever seen. It's out of the ordinary for COACH... and it's definitely not counterfeit.
> 
> Thanks for your response!


Wait for other opinions from @Hyacinth @whateve or @BeenBurned please. The lack of Creed patch has me worried. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much! There must be very few of them. This isn't lightweight though correct? Wondering if it's heavy on the shoulder.



The catalog describes it as "soft lightweight leather" but I've never held or owned one. Maybe someone who's owned one of the *1993-94 Manhattan Collection* bags might know.


----------



## Hyacinth

reverseimageofmy said:


> I just got this coach bag and I can't find any pictures of another like it. I'm not sure if it's real crocodile or alligator, or if it's embossed leather. The hang tag is all metal and different (special). The inside is lined with a very high grade suede. Does anyone know about this bag?





houseof999 said:


> I can't recall where I read it but I think a very expensive exotic line was made in Italy. If this is one of them then it's actual croc/alligator leather.  The hardware definitely looks like the ones used in the Madison line from Italy.



It actually looks like the Gramercy turnlock, which would make sense. They did a few genuine alligator bags in Italy right around the same time, 1999-2001. Nothing in my files but I'll keep lookng

ETA - Sorry, can't find find anything like it.


----------



## reverseimageofmy

Regarding the weight in this bag, it's got the same density as a nice watch has


----------



## reverseimageofmy

Sorry... sent that too soon...its not heavy, per se,  but very dense materials used. I wouldn't want to be hit with it.


----------



## houseof999

reverseimageofmy said:


> Sorry... sent that too soon...its not heavy, per se,  but very dense materials used. I wouldn't want to be hit with it.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ern2965

First post! Anyway, I'm pretty good at hunting down style names etc. but I cannot for the life of me find this bag. I know it's outlet, but has no "F" in the creed. I want to say my mom bought it maybe 10 years ago, maybe longer. Anyway I'm looking to sell it so want to know the name. Creed photo is fuzzy but it's "E0793-11880"

Thank you!!!


----------



## katev

ern2965 said:


> View attachment 3821894
> View attachment 3821895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post! Anyway, I'm pretty good at hunting down style names etc. but I cannot for the life of me find this bag. I know it's outlet, but has no "F" in the creed. I want to say my mom bought it maybe 10 years ago, maybe longer. Anyway I'm looking to sell it so want to know the name. Creed photo is fuzzy but it's "E0793-11880" Thank you!!!



I think that the number is 11330, the Hampton's Signature Embossed Carryall from 2007, but I am not an authenticator so wait for the experts to chime in!


----------



## ern2965

katev said:


> I think that the number is 11330, the Hampton's Signature Embossed Carryall from 2007.


Thank you! I thought I had found something a while back and Hampton sounds familiar. And 2007 is about the timeframe I thought too.


----------



## Hyacinth

ern2965 said:


> View attachment 3821894
> View attachment 3821895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post! Anyway, I'm pretty good at hunting down style names etc. but I cannot for the life of me find this bag. I know it's outlet, but has no "F" in the creed. I want to say my mom bought it maybe 10 years ago, maybe longer. Anyway I'm looking to sell it so want to know the name. Creed photo is fuzzy but it's "E0793-11880"
> 
> Thank you!!!





katev said:


> I think that the number is 11330, the Hampton's Signature Embossed Carryall from 2007, but I am not an authenticator so wait for the experts to chime in!



Katev's right, the style number is 11330 and the name sounds right. It's genuine.


----------



## ern2965

Hyacinth said:


> Katev's right, the style number is 11330 and the name sounds right. It's genuine.



One more question; any idea what it might have retailed for? I know my mom, and she probably paid no more than $125-150 max for it. But not sure what it originally was priced at, which will be helpful when I sell.

As always, thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

ern2965 said:


> One more question; any idea what it might have retailed for? I know my mom, and she probably paid no more than $125-150 max for it. But not sure what it originally was priced at, which will be helpful when I sell.
> 
> As always, thank you!



No, I usually don't keep pricing information. The listings for it on Ebay with retail prices list it as between $469 and $499 but I can't find one with a readable price tag.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It'a a Park Tote style 4129 from the 1993-94 Manhattan Collection.
> View attachment 3818686





houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much! There must be very few of them. This isn't lightweight though correct? Wondering if it's heavy on the shoulder.


I haven't had this bag but I had another bag from the Manhattan collection. The leather is thin like the Lightweights collection so it is probably fairly lightweight. I don't know about the tote for sure but the style I had had a reinforced bottom and sides so it kept its shape. It was very similar in styling so it is probably the same.


----------



## houseof999

What Sheridan is this? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282648750659


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What Sheridan is this?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282648750659


I have it in my files as unknown.


----------



## a.champanak

Hello,Help me please this is a Genuine bag  ? as no tag inside the registration numbers and model numbers? thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the name of the color of my 2005 Willis? TIA.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the color of my 2005 Willis? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 3829393



That's the 64,000 dollar question. So far no one has posted a photo of the price tag or receipt and that's apparently the only places you'd be able to find it. Everyone who owns one just makes up a color name they like that seems to fit. 

My own first guess would be Denim which is a color name Coach has actually used, but if I had to describe it to someone who hasn't seen it I'd call it a Wedgewood Blue or Federal Blue shade. We've also seen one that has more of an aqua tone that might be Pool, so there might have been several slightly different blue shades. Mine has a serial F040-9927 made in China and definitely doesn't have any aqua tones. 

Anyone who has a Coach tag or receipt with the color code is welcome to chime in.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the color of my 2005 Willis? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 3829393





Hyacinth said:


> That's the 64,000 dollar question. So far no one has posted a photo of the price tag or receipt and that's apparently the only places you'd be able to find it. Everyone who owns one just makes up a color name they like that seems to fit.
> 
> My own first guess would be Denim which is a color name Coach has actually used, but if I had to describe it to someone who hasn't seen it I'd call it a Wedgewood Blue or Federal Blue shade. We've also seen one that has more of an aqua tone that might be Pool, so there might have been several slightly different blue shades. Mine has a serial F040-9927 made in China and definitely doesn't have any aqua tones.
> 
> Anyone who has a Coach tag or receipt with the color code is welcome to chime in.


This isn't aqua either.

Interestingly, it was a great find at a thrift store. It was more expensive than I'd buy for flipping but I bought it for my own use so price wasn't as much an issue. But it was still a deal for an unused 12 year old bag. ($35 less 30%! = <$25!) It came with a tag but it was altered at outlet store level.

The tag that was on the bag was for a different style (which they corrected) but I don't recognize the color code. Is it LU?


----------



## BeenBurned

a.champanak said:


> Hello,Help me please this is a Genuine bag  ? as no tag inside the registration numbers and model numbers? thank you


I answered that here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1657#post-31691726


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> This isn't aqua either.
> 
> Interestingly, it was a great find at a thrift store. It was more expensive than I'd buy for flipping but I bought it for my own use so price wasn't as much an issue. But it was still a deal for an unused 12 year old bag. ($35 less 30%! = <$25!) It came with a tag but it was altered at outlet store level.
> 
> The tag that was on the bag was for a different style but I don't recognize the color code. Is it LU?
> View attachment 3830224


LIL lilac maybe?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> LIL lilac maybe?


It's not lilac! (At least the bag isn't!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the color of my 2005 Willis? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 3829393


Do you think it is the same color as my 2005 Ramblers Legacy, pictured here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-812#post-31622235 My picture looks more green than yours.


----------



## Bucketbagger

What is the name of this bag? I thought initially that it was a city bag but now I realize it is a different (an perhaps older) style. TIA,


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> What is the name of this bag? I thought initially that it was a city bag but now I realize it is a different (an perhaps older) style. TIA,
> 
> View attachment 3830234
> View attachment 3830235
> View attachment 3830236


There are city bags with NYC and US creeds, but this isn't a city bag, as those have an attached strap. This is probably a convertible clutch #9635, but we need measurements and details of where the pockets are and if they zip.


----------



## Bucketbagger

The bag has two pockets -- a zip pocket inside that goes all the way across the back and a pocket all the way across the base of the bag in the front (the bottom of the male part of the turnlock is visible inside the pocket. The bag is roomy 11 across by 8 high and 3 deep. I'm sure you are right that it is a convertible clutch. when would it date from? Early 90s?


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> The bag has two pockets -- a zip pocket inside that goes all the way across the back and a pocket all the way across the base of the bag in the front (the bottom of the male part of the turnlock is visible inside the pocket. The bag is roomy 11 across by 8 high and 3 deep. I'm sure you are right that it is a convertible clutch. when would it date from? Early 90s?


Yes, convertible clutch from early 90s. They are usually easily recognizable by those dented in bottom corners.


----------



## Bucketbagger

whateve said:


> Yes, convertible clutch from early 90s. They are usually easily recognizable by those dented in bottom corners.


Thanks. It is boxy, but in a certain way I like its shape more than the more common city bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I finished rehabbing the blue Rambler's Legacy and realized it is very similar to the blue-green in this bag: http://www.coach.com/coach-kisslock...ther/11339.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BPMBQ  I have the bracelet in this colorway. The second picture shows them together.
> 
> ETA: for some reason, the link doesn't work directly, but if you copy and paste into your address bar, it should work.


Yours looks like it has more green.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> It's not lilac! (At least the bag isn't!)


I know! Lol! I was trying to figure out what the LIL/LU writer meant. But since it is on hand writing, I don't trust it. I am making a guess that the original WT is correct and stands for Wisteria. Here's a blue Chinese Wisteria that I think your bag looks like.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I know! Lol! I was trying to figure out what the LIL/LU writer meant. But since it is on hand writing, I don't trust it. I am making a guess that the original WT is correct and stands for Wisteria. Here's a blue Chinese Wisteria that I think your bag looks like.


I have a 2010 Wisteria Sophia, which is sort of a purple gray. That doesn't mean anything because Coach reuses color names.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> I know! Lol! I was trying to figure out what the LIL/LU writer meant. But since it is on hand writing, I don't trust it. I am making a guess that the original WT is correct and stands for Wisteria. Here's a blue Chinese Wisteria that I think your bag looks like.


No, I'm pretty sure WT stands for white. Style 7542 was from 2003 and I don't think they made a wisteria. 7542 did come in a blue but it's a different shade of blue:



The color of the flowers is much purpler than my bag. 

I'm guessing that the color is pool. (Didn't I suggest that color to Whateve last week for her bag?)


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a 2010 Wisteria Sophia, which is sort of a purple gray. That doesn't mean anything because Coach reuses color names.


That's much purpler than my bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> No, I'm pretty sure WT stands for white. Style 7542 was from 2003 and I don't think they made a wisteria. 7542 did come in a blue but it's a different shade of blue:
> View attachment 3830277
> 
> 
> The color of the flowers is much purpler than my bag.
> 
> I'm guessing that the color is pool. (Didn't I suggest that color to Whateve last week for her bag?)



WT has always stood for White AFAIK. That goes back to at least the 1990s and probably much earlier.

As for the possible LU on the handwritten tag, there's nothing in my color codes (which should be pretty complete at least up to around 2010) for an LU code. PQ was the code for Pool.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> No, I'm pretty sure WT stands for white. Style 7542 was from 2003 and I don't think they made a wisteria. 7542 did come in a blue but it's a different shade of blue:
> View attachment 3830277
> 
> 
> The color of the flowers is much purpler than my bag.
> 
> I'm guessing that the color is pool. (Didn't I suggest that color to Whateve last week for her bag?)


Well bummer.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> No, I'm pretty sure WT stands for white. Style 7542 was from 2003 and I don't think they made a wisteria. 7542 did come in a blue but it's a different shade of blue:
> View attachment 3830277
> 
> 
> The color of the flowers is much purpler than my bag.
> 
> I'm guessing that the color is pool. (Didn't I suggest that color to Whateve last week for her bag?)



The Hamptons Leather Buckle Demi 7542 in the picture is Chambray Blue (CB) according to the catalogs.


----------



## houseof999

What Sheridan is this? Not buying. Just looking for a name. 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/263217183041


----------



## fayewolf

Desperately need help ID this bag


----------



## Kitts

fayewolf said:


> Desperately need help ID this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834559



It's the Tyler tote from the outlet. There were two versions in the recent online sale.


----------



## fayewolf

I felt like the handle is very short in the picture, maybe it's the angle? or was there a different version as well?

Is it readily available in the outlet?


----------



## Kitts

fayewolf said:


> I felt like the handle is very short in the picture, maybe it's the angle? or was there a different version as well?
> 
> Is it readily available in the outlet?



I think the handle looks shorter because of how it's laying down. Certain colors may be at the outlets now but I think it will be hit or miss. The solids were black, chalk, saddle, and nude.  There were various colorblock ones like the right one in the pic above.


----------



## fayewolf

Thank you!! Signed up for the outlet email hopefully i can get in next time!


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> What is the name of the color of my 2005 Willis? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829393





Hyacinth said:


> WT has always stood for White AFAIK. That goes back to at least the 1990s and probably much earlier.
> 
> As for the possible LU on the handwritten tag, there's nothing in my color codes (which should be pretty complete at least up to around 2010) for an LU code. PQ was the code for Pool.





houseof999 said:


> I know! Lol! I was trying to figure out what the LIL/LU writer meant. But since it is on hand writing, I don't trust it. I am making a guess that the original WT is correct and stands for Wisteria. Here's a blue Chinese Wisteria that I think your bag looks like.





whateve said:


> I have a 2010 Wisteria Sophia, which is sort of a purple gray. That doesn't mean anything because Coach reuses color names.



Here is a discussion and pics about Japanese colors including a Willis with silver hardware and a (lighter/brighter than navy) blue color. They suggest that it may be SV RY and that RY may stand for Royal Blue. Perhaps your bag is a little dry and it will turn royal blue if you apply conditioner? It does look a bit darker around the edges; azure is another guess. No matter what the shade, it's gorgeous!

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Fashion/Coach-Bag-color-SV-RY/td-p/20269936


----------



## Couturexec

Z18396?
Is this enough to identify? I'm not finding this style number. 
Sellers measurements are 17 x 11 x 5


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> View attachment 3837031
> 
> View attachment 3837032
> 
> Z18396?
> Is this enough to identify? I'm not finding this style number.
> Sellers measurements are 17 x 11 x 5


A Z before a style number means it was made for a discount retailer. I have a similar style #12362, made in 2008, which was called a Bleecker tote. That lining was used in Garcia bags. I know many of those were made for discount retailers. I haven't seen this particular tote.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> A Z before a style number means it was made for a discount retailer. I have a similar style #12362, made in 2008, which was called a Bleecker tote. That lining was used in Garcia bags. I know many of those were made for discount retailers. I haven't seen this particular tote.



Thank you, whatev.


----------



## chk1984

Can't find any info on the model number, 814 2464. Does say made in New York City. Any idea on name, year, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

chk1984 said:


> Can't find any info on the model number, 814 2464. Does say made in New York City. Any idea on name, year, etc.? Thanks!


What are the dimensions please?


----------



## coach943

chk1984 said:


> Can't find any info on the model number, 814 2464. Does say made in New York City. Any idea on name, year, etc.? Thanks!



It looks like an organizer pouch, if the measurements are the ones listed in the catalog picture:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-537#post-31501448

Here's mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-537#post-31502309


----------



## chk1984

That's definitely it, coach943. Thank you! Any idea what year that catalog is from? I like the worn rugged look, but this bag is pretty beat up.


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> It looks like an organizer pouch, if the measurements are the ones listed in the catalog picture:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-537#post-31501448
> 
> Here's mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-537#post-31502309





chk1984 said:


> That's definitely it, coach943. Thank you! Any idea what year that catalog is from? I like the worn rugged look, but this bag is pretty beat up.


I have that catalog from 1978.


----------



## Finch

NYC creed (stamped serial number) 13 x 10 x 3, thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Finch said:


> NYC creed (stamped serial number) 13 x 10 x 3, thank you!


Looks like the brief bag! Give me that! [emoji33][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Finch

houseof999 said:


> Looks like the brief bag! Give me that! [emoji33][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3841615


Oh dang!!!


----------



## houseof999

Finch said:


> Oh dang!!!


Oh what's that awful blue zip tie doing there! It's choking her!! Treat her right! Set her free!


----------



## Finch

houseof999 said:


> Oh what's that awful blue zip tie doing there! It's choking her!! Treat her right! Set her free!


I know! It's something my local Goodwills do now and I hate it! THey are so hard to get off.


----------



## houseof999

Finch said:


> I know! It's something my local Goodwills do now and I hate it! THey are so hard to get off.


Better than them stapling the price tags like the SVP does here! [emoji30]


----------



## houseof999

Anyone have any idea what style number and the name of this is? 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/253187978958


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have any idea what style number and the name of this is?
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/253187978958



It looks similar (but different) to my standard size saddle pouch 9590 from the 1970s, perhaps it is a clutch version of the bag? I rehabbed one at the link below. It also came in a large size 9585, but the saddle pouch had a crossbody strap and one slip pocket under the flap - not 2 pockets - like this clutch.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/this-bag-cost-5-bucks-and-a-lot-of-work-rehab-reveal.698096/


----------



## Finch

This isn't mine but it may as well be, you might be able to get it for a good price because the style name isn't included http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...d=253187978958&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## houseof999

@Finch.. shhhh. Delete that link! Watching! Lol!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> @Finch.. shhhh. Delete that link! Watching! Lol!


Too late! I saw it too! So pretty! Do you really need another red bag?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Too late! I saw it too! So pretty! Do you really need another red bag?


Need? That red says yes!.... it's a good size and it's good condition... Rarely comes by. Idk.. Hard to resist.


----------



## Finch

Sorry, I let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## houseof999

Finch said:


> Sorry, I let the cat out of the bag!


Haha no worries. The listing wasn't really hidden if we both found it easily and it's red. Hard to pass by a red among hundreds of blacks and browns listed. I say don't feel bad but I just did the same thing to @jkpenney last week and still feel bad. Lol!


----------



## jkpenny

houseof999 said:


> Haha no worries. The listing wasn't really hidden if we both found it easily and it's red. Hard to pass by a red among hundreds of blacks and browns listed. I say don't feel bad but I just did the same thing to @jkpenney last week and still feel bad. Lol!


And I was all set to come over here and ask about it today!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> @Finch.. shhhh. Delete that link! Watching! Lol!


@Finch
I don't think anyone is letting any cat out of any bag here Lol  I can probably guess-timate with a margin of error plus/minus 2 about 10 members here that sell/rehab/collect who are onto  listings like this.
Including me. I'm not bidding though so you all are safe from me. I am still in the honeymoon phase with my red pocket bag. I am curious about how much it will go for though.


----------



## Lake Effect

Can anyone help with the name or style number? I have seen this a few times and I am fascinated. I recall some posting theirs and noted it was re-released as an anniversary bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-Au...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Can anyone help with the name or style number? I have seen this a few times and I am fascinated. I recall some posting theirs and noted it was re-released as an anniversary bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-Au...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


It's a Lindy I believe. I have one in Salmon pink/orange color. Style 9003. If you search the name you can see another one.


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> Can anyone help with the name or style number? I have seen this a few times and I am fascinated. I recall some posting theirs and noted it was re-released as an anniversary bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-Authentic-COACH-Bonnie-Cashin-Kisslock-Blue-Flight-Bag-Satchel-Purse/253149830678?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649





houseof999 said:


> It's a Lindy I believe. I have one in Salmon pink/orange color. Style 9003. If you search the name you can see another one.



Yes, it is a Retro Lindy Bag and the style number is 9003, here is a pic of mine, the color is Golden Yellow and it was made in the United States. It got it at the thrift store for $28!

@CoachChris identified it for me and said that it was "...in 1991 Anniversary Edition Catalog. It is the Retro Lindy Bag. Gold plated steel frame with knob closure. 10x7x5. Golden Yellow. It came in other colors like Peacock Blue, Coral Pink.. $162.00".

There are more pics of my yellow bag at this link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-need-tpf-help-to-identify-this-mystery-bag.779681/


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Yes, it is a Retro Lindy Bag and the style number is 9003, here is a pic of mine, the color is Golden Yellow and it was made in the United States. It got it at the thrift store for $28!
> 
> @CoachChris identified it for me and said that it was "...in 1991 Anniversary Edition Catalog. It is the Retro Lindy Bag. Gold plated steel frame with knob closure. 10x7x5. Golden Yellow. It came in other colors like Peacock Blue, Coral Pink.. $162.00".
> 
> There are more pics of my yellow bag at this link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-need-tpf-help-to-identify-this-mystery-bag.779681/
> 
> View attachment 3846857


Thank you! I couldn't remember who had the yellow one! Getting old. [emoji70]


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Can anyone help with the name or style number? I have seen this a few times and I am fascinated. I recall some posting theirs and noted it was re-released as an anniversary bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VTG-Authentic-COACH-Bonnie-Cashin-Kisslock-Blue-Flight-Bag-Satchel-Purse/253149830678?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


That sold for an amazing price! Not long ago, they weren't selling even for $50.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That sold for an amazing price! Not long ago, they weren't selling even for $50.


How much? For asking price? I only see it sold.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> How much? For asking price? I only see it sold.


WatchCount isn't showing anything but the $285 list price. An offer of $185 was declined the day before it sold so it was probably more than that.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> WatchCount isn't showing anything but the $285 list price. An offer of $185 was declined the day before it sold so it was probably more than that.


Wow. I didn't realize they're that rare!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Wow. I didn't realize they're that rare!


I wonder if my stroll bag would sell for that much!

ETA: maybe it had a resurgence in popularity due to the new limited kisslock releases.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I wonder if my stroll bag would sell for that much!
> 
> ETA: maybe it had a resurgence in popularity due to the new limited kisslock releases.


There is a stroll tote just like yours in very good condition on eBay for BIN $300 with starting bid of 100.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> There is a stroll tote just like yours in very good condition on eBay for BIN $300 with starting bid of 100.


Is it crazy that my first inclination when I saw it was to bid?

Here is a yellow one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...261271?hash=item3d4935b3d7:g:-MoAAOSwfsFZdtCD


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Is it crazy that my first inclination when I saw it was to bid?
> 
> Here is a yellow one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...261271?hash=item3d4935b3d7:g:-MoAAOSwfsFZdtCD


I can't find the  Bay listing but it's the same one listed at PM 

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59d15cbcc28456d7820aed52


----------



## RL Bernstein

houseof999 said:


> I can't find the  Bay listing but it's the same one listed at PM
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59d15cbcc28456d7820aed52


FYI (not my listing):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...LEATHER-BAG-PURSE-MINT-CONDITION/132350586096


----------



## RL Bernstein

whateve said:


> Is it crazy that my first inclination when I saw it was to bid?


Not at all. Though I have an identical one, I had the same impulse. I promised myself "no more duplicates" (unless they're at giveaway BIN prices), so I'll refrain and continue to save up for something special.


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Yes, it is a Retro Lindy Bag and the style number is 9003, here is a pic of mine, the color is Golden Yellow and it was made in the United States. It got it at the thrift store for $28!
> 
> @CoachChris identified it for me and said that it was "...in 1991 Anniversary Edition Catalog. It is the Retro Lindy Bag. Gold plated steel frame with knob closure. 10x7x5. Golden Yellow. It came in other colors like Peacock Blue, Coral Pink.. $162.00".
> 
> There are more pics of my yellow bag at this link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-need-tpf-help-to-identify-this-mystery-bag.779681/
> 
> View attachment 3846857


Thanks. I saw one listed by an online seller recently asking for $$$. Gorgeous, btw.


----------



## Finch

Please help identify, if anything apx age and name of the lining if it has one. I'm in my car so no measuring tape handy but you can get an idea next to my steering wheel. Can measure in a bit if needed. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Finch said:


> Please help identify, if anything apx age and name of the lining if it has one. I'm in my car so no measuring tape handy but you can get an idea next to my steering wheel. Can measure in a bit if needed. Thanks!


If it was authentic, it would be a turnlock case #7171. I have my doubts about authenticity.


----------



## Finch

whateve said:


> If it was authentic, it would be a turnlock case #7171. I have my doubts about authenticity.


Ok thanks! I'll get it checked out too


----------



## BeenBurned

Finch said:


> Please help identify, if anything apx age and name of the lining if it has one. I'm in my car so no measuring tape handy but you can get an idea next to my steering wheel. Can measure in a bit if needed. Thanks!





whateve said:


> If it was authentic, it would be a turnlock case #7171. I have my doubts about authenticity.





Finch said:


> Ok thanks! I'll get it checked out too


I believe that style has the "Coach" imprint on the upper right of the pocket under the flap. (You can't see the marking with the flap closed.) I don't think it should be located on the lower right front.


----------



## Finch

I did some digging to see other posts of 7171 and some that were authenticated had the same sort of puckering around the turnlock. Additionally, I read an interesting comment from Hyacinth that her catalog has the logo in the bottom right but authentic ones have them in the upper right. I don't care either way if it's authentic or not, I can just return it if it's not. But are we surrrrrrre it's fake? Since it doesn't have a creed, might it have been one of the first runs where the logo was on the bottom right but they changed it, hence the catalog photo? I would be interested to know what decade or year these were sold as I have some old catalogs I'd like to take a gander at.


----------



## Finch

Sorry meant to post in authenticate! disregard


----------



## Molly0

I found this lovely old bucket style today. Do we know the year?


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I found this lovely old bucket style today. Do we know the year?
> View attachment 3849751
> View attachment 3849752
> View attachment 3849753


It's a Lula's Legacy made in 1996.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> It's a Lula's Legacy made in 1996.


Thank you!  I didn't realize that they still made bags in the US in '96.  
I love this bag!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> It's a Lula's Legacy made in 1996.



Whateve, I love when you post these old ads and catalog pictures!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I didn't realize that they still made bags in the US in '96.
> I love this bag!


You're welcome. I'm crazy about drawstrings. Coach made bags in the US through 2001, I believe.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I'm crazy about drawstrings. Coach made bags in the US through 2001, I believe.


Thanks!  Your knowledge of coach and willingness to share it is awesome.


----------



## Chelsabelle

Just wondering if anyone knows the style name of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Chelsabelle said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the style name of this bag? Thanks!
> View attachment 3851332


We need to see the creed from inside the bag to ID. Meaurements also help. It could possibly be a Legacy hobo #9058 from around 2000.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Two of these have appeared recently on uk eBay are they fake or real? Have tried googling but only get the normal black Rexy dinky appearing? If a lot of fakes are appearing will report them


----------



## Catives

Can anyone help me identify this one?  It's precreed.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catives said:


> Can anyone help me identify this one?  It's precreed.



I'm not sure it's pre-creed, it might be just too small to have had one. I don't see any Coach logo anywhere, if there IS one we need to see a photo. We also need to see the underside of the flap and how the strap is attached. It MIGHT be a 4857 Horseshoe Belt Bag from around late 1993 so definitely NOT pre-creed but we need a few more photos.


----------



## Catives

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure it's pre-creed, it might be just too small to have had one. I don't see any Coach logo anywhere, if there IS one we need to see a photo. We also need to see the underside of the flap and how the strap is attached. It MIGHT be a 4857 Horseshoe Belt Bag from around late 1993 so definitely NOT pre-creed but we need a few more photos.
> 
> View attachment 3852308


I think you're right! Looks like the horseshoe belt bag. Apologies for assuming. I guess I thought because I have seen very few of these and there seemed to be enough room for a number inside (more than say the mini belt bag), that maybe it was super old! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Catives said:


> I think you're right! Looks like the horseshoe belt bag. Apologies for assuming. I guess I thought because I have seen very few of these and there seemed to be enough room for a number inside (more than say the mini belt bag), that maybe it was super old! Thank you so much for your help!



Thanks. It's a style 4857.

That photo of the Coach logo and the outlet stamp would have put the date of the bag at 1990 or newer, which is about when Coach apparently opened their first outlet stores. Coach stores probably cleared out their back rooms and sent old unsold items to the new outlets too, but most genuine items with that outlet stamp won't be older than 1989-1990. That's why anything stamped on or in an item to be identified or authenticated is so important.


----------



## katev

I am curious about this bag, I don't want to buy it but I've never seen it before. My first thought was that it was a Parker bag and my next idea was that it is one of the Amanda bags. Can someone id it?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-black-leather-handbag-590177b6c284563bda00dba0


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I am curious about this bag, I don't want to buy it but I've never seen it before. My first thought was that it was a Parker bag and my next idea was that it is one of the Amanda bags. Can someone id it?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-black-leather-handbag-590177b6c284563bda00dba0


Here's one just like it in a different color. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112606054268


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Here's one just like it in a different color.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112606054268



Cute! Now that I see it in pink I'm sure that I have seen it before - does anyone know if Bleecker Street Limited Edition is correct?


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Cute! Now that I see it in pink I'm sure that I have seen it before - does anyone know if Bleecker Street Limited Edition is correct?


Looks like it is: I found another listing NWT

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162351535409


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Looks like it is: I found another listing NWT
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162351535409
> View attachment 3856479



Thanks for the great detective work!


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Thanks for the great detective work!


No problem. I chatted with the seller before about her pink Bonnie bag and remembered she also had this listed for sale. [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I am curious about this bag, I don't want to buy it but I've never seen it before. My first thought was that it was a Parker bag and my next idea was that it is one of the Amanda bags. Can someone id it?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-black-leather-handbag-590177b6c284563bda00dba0





houseof999 said:


> Here's one just like it in a different color.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112606054268





katev said:


> Cute! Now that I see it in pink I'm sure that I have seen it before - does anyone know if Bleecker Street Limited Edition is correct?





houseof999 said:


> Looks like it is: I found another listing NWT
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162351535409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856479


Although many sellers describe their items as "limited edition" when they aren't, in this case, the item itself IS a limited edition as stamped on the back of the hangtag. (The poshmark seller doesn't show the back of the hangtag but the listing for the pink bag does show it.)


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Although many sellers describe their items as "limited edition" when they aren't, in this case, the item itself IS a limited edition as stamped on the back of the hangtag. (The poshmark seller doesn't show the back of the hangtag but the listing for the pink bag does show it.)



thanks, what does Limited Edition mean, did they only make a small number of them?


----------



## Mia Wallace

HI, would someone help me to identify this coach handbag?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> thanks, what does Limited Edition mean, did they only make a small number of them?


In this case (and someone please correct me if I'm wrong), I don't bleieve limited edition means they only made so many (like 1 of 275 as some LE items show) but rather, the archive bags themselves are a special edition and are only available for a limited time.


----------



## dgphoto

Can anyone tell me what bag or what style number this might be?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> thanks, what does Limited Edition mean, did they only make a small number of them?





BeenBurned said:


> In this case (and someone please correct me if I'm wrong), I don't bleieve limited edition means they only made so many (like 1 of 275 as some LE items show) but rather, the archive bags themselves are a special edition and are only available for a limited time.


I believe it also means they are only sold at certain stores and online. They don't have wide distribution.


----------



## whateve

Mia Wallace said:


> HI, would someone help me to identify this coach handbag?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3856615


It looks like a Minetta. Without a creed or label picture showing the number, I can't tell you anything else.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag or what style number this might be?
> View attachment 3856857


It looks like a Harley east/west hobo in pebbled leather. The style number might be F38250. It was made for factory and is currently in factory stores, but maybe not that color.


----------



## SheGetsWoundUp

<< never mind, found the bag I was looking for!  >>


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> It looks like a Harley east/west hobo in pebbled leather. The style number might be F38250. It was made for factory and is currently in factory stores, but maybe not that color.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mermaidcms

I have owned a bag like this, (#9925) but did not know the name and have been curious for many years.  Lately I have seen it incorrectly called an Abbie, #9017.  Anyone know what it is called?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VNTA...428640?hash=item36232da7e0:g:eP8AAOSwVJhZPrNN

thanks.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> I have owned a bag like this, (#9925) but did not know the name and have been curious for many years.  Lately I have seen it incorrectly called an Abbie, #9017.  Anyone know what it is called?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VNTA...428640?hash=item36232da7e0:g:eP8AAOSwVJhZPrNN
> 
> thanks.


It's a carnival bag.


----------



## Transported

Anyone know what the name an style number of this bag is. I saw someone carrying one and liked it but can't find anything but this image.
https://www.ebth.com/items/1075521-...ag-in-tan-twill-with-leather-strap-and-bottom
The one I saw was the size of the old duffle sacs.
TIA


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> Anyone know what the name an style number of this bag is. I saw someone carrying one and liked it but can't find anything but this image.
> https://www.ebth.com/items/1075521-...ag-in-tan-twill-with-leather-strap-and-bottom
> The one I saw was the size of the old duffle sacs.
> TIA


I can't find the exact name, but I believe it was called a twill duffle sac.


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> I can't find the exact name, but I believe it was called a twill duffle sac.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm curious about a name and style number of this wallet, please. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Dark...153895?hash=item36243c1f27:g:hYUAAOSwI6RZ3AAb


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious about a name and style number of this wallet, please.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Dark...153895?hash=item36243c1f27:g:hYUAAOSwI6RZ3AAb


It's 4730 combination wallet/checkbook. After 1993, it was made with a concealed snap.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's 4730 combination wallet/checkbook. After 1993, it was made with a concealed snap.


Did this ever come in dark green? Before or later? I know I had one and mom took the wallet and left me the checkbook cover cuz she didn't want it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's 4730 combination wallet/checkbook. After 1993, it was made with a concealed snap.


Thank you. 

So the one in the listing is missing the checkbook. I found one that's missing the checkbook too.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So the one in the listing is missing the checkbook. I found one that's missing the checkbook too.


You're welcome. It is pretty common for the checkbooks to get misplaced. I've found a few that still had the checkbook, but usually not.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Did this ever come in dark green? Before or later? I know I had one and mom took the wallet and left me the checkbook cover cuz she didn't want it.


Yes it did. This ad is from 1992.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yes it did. This ad is from 1992.


Yay thanks!  Green is the older one! I have burgundy set too.


----------



## nieszkat

Hi Guys, I need Your help once again. Thanks to You I've had my first original vintage Coach bag and now Im looking for another one. Do You thinks these two items are genuine? Thanks! 
1) http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-skora-i7024789218.html#thumb/8 (this looks like Coach New Hippie bag)
2) http://allegro.pl/coach-mala-czerwona-torebka-vintage-i7015953460.html#imglayer (I've no clue :o)


----------



## BeenBurned

nieszkat said:


> Hi Guys, I need Your help once again. Thanks to You I've had my first original vintage Coach bag and now Im looking for another one. Do You thinks these two items are genuine? Thanks!
> 1) http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-skora-i7024789218.html#thumb/8 (this looks like Coach New Hippie bag)
> 2) http://allegro.pl/coach-mala-czerwona-torebka-vintage-i7015953460.html#imglayer (I've no clue :o)


They're authentic. 

Next time you need an authentication, please post on the authentication thread according to the guidelines in post #1 of the thread: 
*Authenticate This COACH*


----------



## nieszkat

BeenBurned said:


> They're authentic.
> 
> Next time you need an authentication, please post on the authentication thread according to the guidelines in post #1 of the thread:
> *Authenticate This COACH*


Thank You!


----------



## whateve

nieszkat said:


> Hi Guys, I need Your help once again. Thanks to You I've had my first original vintage Coach bag and now Im looking for another one. Do You thinks these two items are genuine? Thanks!
> 1) http://allegro.pl/coach-torebka-skora-i7024789218.html#thumb/8 (this looks like Coach New Hippie bag)
> 2) http://allegro.pl/coach-mala-czerwona-torebka-vintage-i7015953460.html#imglayer (I've no clue :o)


omg, that red one is gorgeous! It was called a shoulder purse and was made around 1986. The black one was called a hippie flap and was made in 2001.


----------



## nieszkat

whateve said:


> omg, that red one is gorgeous! It was called a shoulder purse and was made around 1986. The black one was called a hippie flap and was made in 2001.


Thank You! I've just bought the black one for 35 $ so I think it is a good price. I hope the condition is fine (photos look good). Well I'll have to wait and see.  #soexcited


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies. 
No hurry about this, just curious LOL
I bought a bag on Ebay that had no hang tag, the seller messaged me to say it was mailed, and she had included another one that didn't match the bag, but at least I had one.
When I got it I didn't know what to think, because I had never seen a rubber Coach tag before. Is there any purse that has these type of tags? 
As I said, only curious. TIA


----------



## sb2

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.
> No hurry about this, just curious LOL
> I bought a bag on Ebay that had no hang tag, the seller messaged me to say it was mailed, and she had included another one that didn't match the bag, but at least I had one.
> When I got it I didn't know what to think, because I had never seen a rubber Coach tag before. Is there any purse that has these type of tags?
> As I said, only curious. TIA
> View attachment 3869748
> View attachment 3869749


I have an outlet backpack from a few years ago that is nylon that came with a rubber tag like that.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

sb2 said:


> I have an outlet backpack from a few years ago that is nylon that came with a rubber tag like that.



Thank you so much, everyday I learn a new thing here.


----------



## themeeshler

Hello! New here and new to the brand so thanks in advance for the help. Is this a city bag? I notice that the strap on this one is non-adjustable and google images shows city bags with an adjustable strap. Am I way off? I can't figure out the serial numbers either. I'm assuming it's pre 90s? Thanks.


----------



## whateve

themeeshler said:


> Hello! New here and new to the brand so thanks in advance for the help. Is this a city bag? I notice that the strap on this one is non-adjustable and google images shows city bags with an adjustable strap. Am I way off? I can't figure out the serial numbers either. I'm assuming it's pre 90s? Thanks.


It's not a city bag. City bags don't have removable straps. That one looks like the strap is attached with buckles on each side. It could be a spectator bag from the late 80s. We need more measurements and information about the pockets in order to confirm.


----------



## themeeshler

whateve said:


> It's not a city bag. City bags don't have removable straps. That one looks like the strap is attached with buckles on each side. It could be a spectator bag from the late 80s. We need more measurements and information about the pockets in order to confirm.



Right on, thank you for your knowledge! I ordered this last night in a wave of excitement after I signed up for Poshmark. I'll post the remaining info when I have the bag in hand. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

I am curious about this bag. Which I really like, but the price is prohibitive for me. It would be a great companion to my Market tote . . . Anyone see it their vintage catalogues?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lake Effect

I am also curious about this one. I am wondering if it is from the Lightweight Collection. I did contact the seller. It is 15 inches across the base and 12inches high. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Thanks in advance for any 411 on these bags!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I am curious about this bag. Which I really like, but the price is prohibitive for me. It would be a great companion to my Market tote . . . Anyone see it their vintage catalogues?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vintage-brown-saddle-leather-distressed-hand-carry-tote-bag/263290167937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



There's a larger version that's about 12x14 inches listed from at least 1976 to about 1982, style number 9565. One catalog lists it as a Shopping Bag Large so this is probably a smaller version that was only available for a short time. I don't have any pics or style number for the smaller version but here's the Large from Fall 1982.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I am also curious about this one. I am wondering if it is from the Lightweight Collection. I did contact the seller. It is 15 inches across the base and 12inches high.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Black-Leather-Bucket-Cinch-Strap-Purse/122795983951?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Thanks in advance for any 411 on these bags!



It's a Lighweights Drawstring Tote 4030 from around 1988.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Lighweights Drawstring Tote 4030 from around 1988.


Thanks Hyacynth. I did not recognize it as the Drawstring Tote with the sides folded in!
And thank you for the Shopping Bag info. I love that name


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks Hyacynth. I did not recognize it as the Drawstring Tote with the sides folded in!
> And thank you for the Shopping Bag info. I love that name



A few other Lightweight tote styles were usually photographed with the sides folded in but could also have a more east-west look with those top corners pulled out. It gave the styles a little more flexibility. And it makes them easier to use with modern electronics like tablets or smaller laptops, although on this style it looks like the drawstring pulls the sides in naturally. Here's the Coach pic of the sides-tucked-in variation:


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.
> No hurry about this, just curious LOL
> I bought a bag on Ebay that had no hang tag, the seller messaged me to say it was mailed, and she had included another one that didn't match the bag, but at least I had one.
> When I got it I didn't know what to think, because I had never seen a rubber Coach tag before. Is there any purse that has these type of tags?
> As I said, only curious. TIA
> View attachment 3869748
> View attachment 3869749



I have seen hard plastic hangtags on some Poppy bags, but I can't think of a reason for a rubber hangtag! But here's another one - see link below:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LARG...487774?hash=item3ad91a60de:g:pMIAAOSwt5hYjkE9


----------



## ative65

Hello, 
I was browsing eBay and saw this bag and thinking about putting in a bid for it. I have never seen this bag before and would like to know some info (is it real and if so the name, around the time it was made). Thank you for any info! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vint...025235?hash=item28460e2a13:g:DY0AAOSwSQFaBg0w


----------



## Catbird9

ative65 said:


> Hello,
> I was browsing eBay and saw this bag and thinking about putting in a bid for it. I have never seen this bag before and would like to know some info (is it real and if so the name, around the time it was made). Thank you for any info! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vint...025235?hash=item28460e2a13:g:DY0AAOSwSQFaBg0w



That serial number is suspicious. 
"K3H- and K4H- prefixes in an unusually thick font are  *always* fake."
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-Part-2-/10000000179041909/g.html

The Authenticate This Coach thread is the place to post requests for authentication, in which you can include request for ID too:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## ative65

Catbird9 said:


> That serial number is suspicious.
> "K3H- and K4H- prefixes in an unusually thick font are  *always* fake."
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-Part-2-/10000000179041909/g.html
> 
> The Authenticate This Coach thread is the place to post requests for authentication, in which you can include request for ID too:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


 Thank you, just posted on the Authenticate this Coach thread


----------



## WishingonaCoach

katev said:


> I have seen hard plastic hangtags on some Poppy bags, but I can't think of a reason for a rubber hangtag! But here's another one - see link below:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LARG...487774?hash=item3ad91a60de:g:pMIAAOSwt5hYjkE9



Thank you, but yes.... as I was informed here, there are some backpacks that came with the rubber tags. I found them on Ebay as well.


----------



## okix

Hi ladies! I stumbled upon your site and found your thread in hoping to find someone who can help me in authenticating a bag i want to give my wife as a gift for her 41st bday this coming 11/22. I hope im in the right place ✌️

I attached a pix i got from a friends friend whos selling me.  I dont really know anything about bags so i hope someone here could help me out.  Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

okix said:


> View attachment 3877663
> View attachment 3877664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I stumbled upon your site and found your thread in hoping to find someone who can help me in authenticating a bag i want to give my wife as a gift for her 41st bday this coming 11/22. I hope im in the right place ✌️
> 
> I attached a pix i got from a friends friend whos selling me.  I dont really know anything about bags so i hope someone here could help me out.  Thanks.



Welcome to the Purse Forum! Please post your request to the authentication thread, here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
Please read the first post of that thread for the information we require. Thank you!


----------



## rkiz

Can I get an ID on this little bag? It’s similar to a Dinky, but has a slip pocket on the back and an extra gusseted pocket in front of the main compartment. Made in NYC, measures 8.25”w x 5”h x 2.25”. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> Can I get an ID on this little bag? It’s similar to a Dinky, but has a slip pocket on the back and an extra gusseted pocket in front of the main compartment. Made in NYC, measures 8.25”w x 5”h x 2.25”. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878755
> View attachment 3878756
> View attachment 3878757
> View attachment 3878758


Compartment bag small #9845.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> Compartment bag small #9845.



Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

Great minds . . .  Last night around the same time Catbird posted the catalogue pic on Rehab for a little Compartment bag posting over there!


----------



## purselady123

noirrazorflow said:


> Thanks again; have a wonderful day!


Please help me identify this Coach Bag. It looks like A Cashin but the Flap is different.  Thank you. 


noirrazorflow said:


> Thanks again; have a wonderful day!


----------



## sawaghost00

Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

sawaghost00 said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


It's a compact ID signature wallet. (Authentic.) 

For future requests about authenticity, please post here. See post #1 for the requested posting format and info we need.
*Authenticate This COACH*


----------



## whateve

purselady123 said:


> Please help me identify this Coach Bag. It looks like A Cashin but the Flap is different.  Thank you.


Hi, I'm sorry I don't have any information about it. It was probably made in the late 60s when Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach, and it is a variation on the Courier.


----------



## sawaghost00

Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you

Item:crossbody bag
Listing number:F34938
Seller: Sent by friends


----------



## Kitts

fayewolf said:


> Thank you!! Signed up for the outlet email hopefully i can get in next time!



Just a heads up that there is a Tyler Tote in the outlet sale that started this morning. [emoji2]


----------



## purselady123

whateve said:


> Hi, I'm sorry I don't have any information about it. It was probably made in the late 60s when Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach, and it is a variation on the Courier.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Catives

Hi everyone! Could anyone educate me on the flight bags? I thought the flight bag was the first picture uploaded, sorta the bigger version of the skinny flight... but then I also see this bag (second picture) listed as the flight bag? (Not my photos). Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## whateve

Catives said:


> Hi everyone! Could anyone educate me on the flight bags? I thought the flight bag was the first picture uploaded, sorta the bigger version of the skinny flight... but then I also see this bag (second picture) listed as the flight bag? (Not my photos). Thanks in advance for any info!


I'm not seeing your photos.


----------



## whateve

Catives said:


> Hi everyone! Could anyone educate me on the flight bags? I thought the flight bag was the first picture uploaded, sorta the bigger version of the skinny flight... but then I also see this bag (second picture) listed as the flight bag? (Not my photos). Thanks in advance for any info!





whateve said:


> I'm not seeing your photos.


Now I see them. The top one is the skinny flight bag with the longer straps. I've never found a style number or official style name for this, but it is exactly like the skinny flight bag 9706 except for the longer handles and no removable long strap. Made in the 1980s. The second bag is a pre-creed flight bag, from either the late 60s or early 70s. The name came from Debi of Sacs Magnifiques, who may have heard it from the Coach archivist. I have no catalog to verify.


----------



## RL Bernstein

Catives said:


> Hi everyone! Could anyone educate me on the flight bags? I thought the flight bag was the first picture uploaded, sorta the bigger version of the skinny flight... but then I also see this bag (second picture) listed as the flight bag? (Not my photos). Thanks in advance for any info!


And please note that the larger (original?) flight bag, introduced during the pre-creed metal tag era and produced through the late 1970s (with creed + ###-#### serial number) was, like the skinny flight bag, superceded by a version where the adjustable straps were replaced with longer fixed length straps (albeit both versions retain the shackles on the ends for a non-inclyded removable shoulder strap). And I too have yet to uncover a style number or "official" name for either rendition of the larger style.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263341152841

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263341191197


----------



## Catives

Thank you both so much for the info!
I love the adjustable straps on the older version! Putting it on my wish list


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I am curious about this bag. Which I really like, but the price is prohibitive for me. It would be a great companion to my Market tote . . . Anyone see it their vintage catalogues?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vint...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


It's half off today!


----------



## sallellen

Lake Effect said:


> I am curious about this bag. Which I really like, but the price is prohibitive for me. It would be a great companion to my Market tote . . . Anyone see it their vintage catalogues?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vintage-brown-saddle-leather-distressed-hand-carry-tote-bag/263290167937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I just bought this one which is similar to the one in the ad but without measurements, it's hard to tell. Mine is 11.75 x 8.75 x 3.5.


----------



## Catbird9

sallellen said:


> I just bought this one which is similar to the one in the ad but without measurements, it's hard to tell. Mine is 11.75 x 8.75 x 3.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888900
> View attachment 3888906


If that's the one that was on shopgoodwill.com, I was bidding on that one too. I'm glad it went to another tPFer! Such a beautiful bag.

I think this is another one in dark brown:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vint...DX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&rmvSB=true

And that one was discussed here:
ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --

It seems to be a smaller version of the 9565 Shopping Bag Large.


----------



## sallellen

Catbird9 said:


> If that's the one that was on shopgoodwill.com, I was bidding on that one too. I'm glad it went to another tPFer! Such a beautiful bag.
> 
> I think this is another one in dark brown:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vintage-brown-saddle-leather-distressed-hand-carry-tote-bag/263290167937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&rmvSB=true
> 
> And that one was discussed here:
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> It seems to be a smaller version of the 9565 Shopping Bag Large.


----------



## sallellen

Catbird9 said:


> If that's the one that was on shopgoodwill.com, I was bidding on that one too. I'm glad it went to another tPFer! Such a beautiful bag.
> 
> I think this is another one in dark brown:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-vintage-brown-saddle-leather-distressed-hand-carry-tote-bag/263290167937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&rmvSB=true
> 
> And that one was discussed here:
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> It seems to be a smaller version of the 9565 Shopping Bag Large.


Yes, it was on shopgoodwill. For some reason I thought I had to have it.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! Can anyone identify what bag this might be?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! Can anyone identify what bag this might be?
> View attachment 3889840
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It looks like a Madison Pinnacle Embossed Mixed Carrie 21291 from 2012.


----------



## dgphoto

Awesome, thank you! It’s on ThredUP for $138 so I was trying to figure out if it was worth that asking price but didn’t know the style name. Thanks, whateve!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Awesome, thank you! It’s on ThredUP for $138 so I was trying to figure out if it was worth that asking price but didn’t know the style name. Thanks, whateve!


I bought a similar style when they first came out. Really beautiful bags. I returned it, though, because it was too heavy and too fancy for me.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I bought a similar style when they first came out. Really beautiful bags. I returned it, though, because it was too heavy and too fancy for me.



Ah, good to know... I was debating between this and a grommet Borough in black. I think I’ll go with the Borough since it’s more of a casual look. You’re right, this one does look more fancy.  Thanks for the sage advice!


----------



## RL Bernstein

purselady123 said:


> Please help me identify this Coach Bag. It looks like A Cashin but the Flap is different.  Thank you.





whateve said:


> Hi, I'm sorry I don't have any information about it. It was probably made in the late 60s when Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach, and it is a variation on the Courier.


Sorry for the delayed response, but the info I wanted to access was on my old laptop which I did not have with me while I was away.

The bag shown in your photos looks to be a design evolution of the #8805 Holster Bag (not to be confused with the first "Holster" bag that was worn around the waist) where the clasp has been "updated" to the tongue and slot found on the Courier Pouch series of bags (large, small, and double-sided). If I had to guess, I'd place it around 1970-1972 when a wide variety of unlined styles were introduced, all identified with metal tags. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the earlier #8805 version of the Holster Bag style was lined with the "Mexican" striped fabric lining (like the buckled strap-over bag that I believe that @houseof999 acquired a while back), but that's purely speculative on my part.

The earliest COACH strap-over design I can find is a version of the Dinky Shopping Bag Tote from the mid-1960s. Unlike yours though, it was retained using a turnlock. Actually, there were two different closure designs used on that style. Also, what makes the one you show interesting, and probably attributable to Cashin, is how the strap and buckle tab are attached to the body of the bag in a manner typical of some of the Cashin for Meyers offerings and not seen on other COACH releases.

Below find snapshots of (a) a price sheet showing the #8805, (b) the strap-over bag with a buckle that was mentioned above, (c & d) a white and a pink strap-over Dinky Shopping Bag Totes (note: the front left bag in the pink collection is an "original" Holster Bag), and (e) a photo of BC wearing an "original" holster bag:


----------



## Bucketbagger

Hi, Can anyone give me the name of this bag and when it dates from? It is 8 inches long and 7.5 inches high and 3.5 inches deep. Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Bucketbagger said:


> Hi, Can anyone give me the name of this bag and when it dates from? It is 8 inches long and 7.5 inches high and 3.5 inches deep. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3892813
> View attachment 3892814
> View attachment 3892815


Probably a Cooper Zip. #9922, early 1990s.


----------



## Bucketbagger

Here's another mystery bag, which I believe is pretty rare. It has a clamshell closure, and measures 12 x 8.5 x 5. What is its name and what kind of strap did it once have? Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

Bucketbagger said:


> Here's another mystery bag, which I believe is pretty rare. It has a clamshell closure, and measures 12 x 8.5 x 5. What is its name and what kind of strap did it once have? Thanks again.
> 
> View attachment 3893003
> View attachment 3893004


it's a Hudson bag #4113 from around 1991.


----------



## Hyacinth

Bucketbagger said:


> Here's another mystery bag, which I believe is pretty rare. It has a clamshell closure, and measures 12 x 8.5 x 5. What is its name and what kind of strap did it once have? Thanks again.
> 
> View attachment 3893003
> View attachment 3893004



It looks like a Hudson Bag, style 4113 from the Lightweight line made in the early 1990s. Picture below.

BTW, it's always a good idea to stuff a bag before taking pictures so it looks more like Coach's photos. It can help us see and identify the actual shape of the bag. A towel, t-shirt or whatever else fits works fine.




*ETA * - sniped again! I'm glad I didn't use the same photo


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Hudson Bag, style 4113 from the Lightweight line made in the early 1990s. Picture below.
> 
> BTW, it's always a good idea to stuff a bag before taking pictures so it looks more like Coach's photos. It can help us see and identify the actual shape of the bag. A towel, t-shirt or whatever else fits works fine.
> 
> View attachment 3893024
> 
> 
> *ETA * - sniped again! I'm glad I didn't use the same photo


lol! I don't have that photo in my files so I'm stealing it!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> lol! I don't have that photo in my files so I'm stealing it!



Help yourself! I don't know the exact month or season but it's from the 1992 book that's titled
"1992 Edition 
Introducing the Sheridan and Dakota Collections pages 4-15
Preview Carriage Classics pages 60-64"

... which is a bit confusing since the Dakotas were actually introduced in the Summer Special Edition 1991 catalog. The Dakota Intro insert says "USA mainland prices valid until Sept 30, 1991".


----------



## houseofposh247

Hi Can someone help me Id this bag. Its suede, messenger style. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

houseofposh247 said:


> Hi Can someone help me Id this bag. Its suede, messenger style. Thank you.


Hi, welcome to the purse forum. I'm sorry, this bag is fake.


----------



## houseofposh247

whateve said:


> Hi, welcome to the purse forum. I'm sorry, this bag is fake.


Thx so much. It was given to me and I always check with numbers but unfortunately this didn’t come up. So I came to this forum which I’ve read threads before being never had a need to make an acct until now. Thx again.


----------



## whateve

houseofposh247 said:


> Thx so much. It was given to me and I always check with numbers but unfortunately this didn’t come up. So I came to this forum which I’ve read threads before being never had a need to make an acct until now. Thx again.


You're welcome. It looks like it is trying to be this style: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the name of this style, 6104?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tote...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style, 6104?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Tote-/112594657137?hash=item1a372a1f71:gxsAAOSwk~NZ2qoq&nma=true&si=le9PRYkXx2JHhZqZPlchH8Alga4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3896890
> View attachment 3896892
> View attachment 3896891


I have it in my files but don't have a name.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have it in my files but don't have a name.


Thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I have it in my files but don't have a name.



I don't either.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I don't either.


Thanks again.


----------



## houseofposh247

That made me lol. Its "trying" to be this. I definitely see the difference. thx again.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseofposh247 said:


> Hi Can someone help me Id this bag. Its suede, messenger style. Thank you.





houseofposh247 said:


> Thx so much. It was given to me and I always check with numbers but unfortunately this didn’t come up. So I came to this forum which I’ve read threads before being never had a need to make an acct until now. Thx again.
> 
> and
> That made me lol. Its "trying" to be this. I definitely see the difference. thx again.



The style number (I think it's 6144) might not come up, but the serial number prefix "J4K-" is mentioned quite a few times here at tPF. Here's just one example that you can find if you search the forums here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.855067/page-586#post-27615249
where the serial prefix J4K- is mentioned as "always fake".

Searching for the two halves of a serial number separately is often a lot more effective than searching for the entire number as one unit. BTW, the information stamped on or under the creed stamp is often vital to figuring out if a bag is genuine, so if possible the photo of the creed stamp and number should be at least as big as the other photos.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I am unable to find much information about this particular item. Was this actually a Japan exclusive item? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I am unable to find much information about this particular item. Was this actually a Japan exclusive item? Thank you.


I don't think it was a Japanese exclusive. It was made for factory stores. I don't think they would put a factory creed on a bag that was going to be distributed in an Asian market only. I don't know why there aren't any listed on ebay at the moment. Is it a very tiny bag? There was a larger size, #F21894. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FP354SU?tag=toyshoponline94-20


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I don't think it was a Japanese exclusive. It was made for factory stores. I don't think they would put a factory creed on a bag that was going to be distributed in an Asian market only. I don't know why there aren't any listed on ebay at the moment. Is it a very tiny bag? There was a larger size, #F21894. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FP354SU?tag=toyshoponline94-20


Thank you for replying. The bag is about 11 x 8. I've read a few sources saying that it was an exclusive however they're not reliable.


----------



## Lake Effect

@greggibbs Greg, I was doing a search of newly listed Coach over coffee (could not deal with news this am) and I saw your listing here. It looks like your are confusing two styles here. The H1P-9060 is I believe a Slim Duffle. If you look carefully at the Shoulder Sac, it does not have an outer pocket. I know this because I own one  and I fondle lol an aquaintace's red 9060 whenever I run into her.
I ask the experts to please confirm. Please take this in the tone that since you are a tPFer, I want to share info that will help you in your goal of selling to a satisfied customer.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/535327964/on-sale-coach-shoulder-sac-in-british?ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach handbag&ref=sr_gallery_30


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I am unable to find much information about this particular item. Was this actually a Japan exclusive item? Thank you.





whateve said:


> I don't think it was a Japanese exclusive. It was made for factory stores. I don't think they would put a factory creed on a bag that was going to be distributed in an Asian market only. I don't know why there aren't any listed on ebay at the moment. Is it a very tiny bag? There was a larger size, #F21894. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FP354SU?tag=toyshoponline94-20



I found it on the Rakuten site where what little English is on the page lists it as
"F49299 49299 multi color signature stripe scribble print top handle Tote outlet products". 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/import-collection/item/co-ba130602-22/

There are at least4 Coach Factory Stores listed in Japan along with quite a few others just listed as Coach but located in outlet malls so it's possible they get their own exclusive styles at their outlets but there's no way to know for sure. I've never seen it before. Depending on how Coach measures, it would have been between 9 to 12 inches long side to side and 8 inches high. The 49xxx number sequence is unusual but there are a few other bags in my files that were in the 48xxx and 49xxx number range although they were Mini Tanners, Mini Satchels and a few wallets and mini skinnys..


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> @greggibbs Greg, I was doing a search of newly listed Coach over coffee (could not deal with news this am) and I saw your listing here. It looks like your are confusing two styles here. The H1P-9060 is I believe a Slim Duffle. If you look carefully at the Shoulder Sac, it does not have an outer pocket. I know this because I own one  and I fondle lol an aquaintace's red 9060 whenever I run into her.
> I ask the experts to please confirm. Please take this in the tone that since you are a tPFer, I want to share info that will help you in your goal of selling to a satisfied customer.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/535327964/on-sale-coach-shoulder-sac-in-british?ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach handbag&ref=sr_gallery_30



The 9060 is called a Slim Duffle Sac. The measurements are given in the catalog as 13" x 12.5" x 4.25"


----------



## ern2965

I think this might be the court bag but the creed is, I think, an older one. Really hard to photograph, but it's 0443-312. Also says made in United States, but on a separate line below the creed language, not in it like most. Sorry for the not so great pics. Any insight appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ern2965 said:


> I think this might be the court bag but the creed is, I think, an older one. Really hard to photograph, but it's 0443-312. Also says made in United States, but on a separate line below the creed language, not in it like most. Sorry for the not so great pics. Any insight appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it looks like a court bag. To ID, we need measurements to be sure. We can't authenticate without seeing a clear photo of the creed. You can put your camera inside the bag to take the picture. This is an ID thread for items you already know are authentic. We have a separate thread for authentication requests: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
For information about creed formats and numbers check out the Salearea guides: http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## Hyacinth

ern2965 said:


> I think this might be the court bag but the creed is, I think, an older one. Really hard to photograph, but it's 0443-312. Also says made in United States, but on a separate line below the creed language, not in it like most. Sorry for the not so great pics. Any insight appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



It looks like a genuine Court Bag but we need to actually _see_ the creed. Your description of it is fine for a bag made between 1990 and 1993 but a picture would be better.


----------



## ern2965

whateve said:


> Hi, it looks like a court bag. To ID, we need measurements to be sure. We can't authenticate without seeing a clear photo of the creed. You can put your camera inside the bag to take the picture. This is an ID thread for items you already know are authentic. We have a separate thread for authentication requests: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
> For information about creed formats and numbers check out the Salearea guides: http://www.ebay.com/gsr/i.html?uid="salearea"&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


Thanks! I'll try tomorrow during daylight.


----------



## greggibbs

Lake Effect said:


> @greggibbs Greg, I was doing a search of newly listed Coach over coffee (could not deal with news this am) and I saw your listing here. It looks like your are confusing two styles here. The H1P-9060 is I believe a Slim Duffle. If you look carefully at the Shoulder Sac, it does not have an outer pocket. I know this because I own one  and I fondle lol an aquaintace's red 9060 whenever I run into her.
> I ask the experts to please confirm. Please take this in the tone that since you are a tPFer, I want to share info that will help you in your goal of selling to a satisfied customer.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/535327964/on-sale-coach-shoulder-sac-in-british?ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach handbag&ref=sr_gallery_30


Thank you. I will correct that. Greg


----------



## greggibbs

Catbird9 said:


> The 9060 is called a Slim Duffle Sac. The measurements are given in the catalog as 13" x 12.5" x 4.25"


Thank you. I have corrected that listing to properly identify the bags style.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I would like an official name for this beauty.


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I would like an official name for this beauty.


21193 Legacy archival bucket bag. I believe the color is bright coral.


----------



## christinag

Would love to know the correct name/era (& use) of this vintage US made Coach bag. 
Was it a man's bag? #C6C-5280.
Thanks!
Christina G


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> 21193 Legacy archival bucket bag. I believe the color is bright coral.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

christinag said:


> Would love to know the correct name/era (& use) of this vintage US made Coach bag.
> Was it a man's bag? #C6C-5280.
> Thanks!
> Christina G


It's an Emmerson case. I guess it would be considered to be a men's bag or small briefcase.


----------



## christinag

whateve said:


> It's an Emmerson case. I guess it would be considered to be a men's bag or small briefcase.


Thank you! My husband has his eye on it, now I can reassure him a little that it's not a 'purse'


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, Happy (almost) New Year.
I have what I think is a quick question, if you need pictures or more info I will provide it of course.
I recently got a Hampton Mini Tote 7741 brand new with the tags attached. I have no doubt of its authenticity, it has the little booklet and care card. The creed is marked ES what I believe means Employee Sale.
So my question.... the price tag says Coach Factory on the outside and the inside is totally blank. Could this be because of the Employee Sale, so price tags had no price? TIA


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, Happy (almost) New Year.
> I have what I think is a quick question, if you need pictures or more info I will provide it of course.
> I recently got a Hampton Mini Tote 7741 brand new with the tags attached. I have no doubt of its authenticity, it has the little booklet and care card. The creed is marked ES what I believe means Employee Sale.
> So my question.... the price tag says Coach Factory on the outside and the inside is totally blank. Could this be because of the Employee Sale, so price tags had no price? TIA


No guesses?


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> No guesses?



Not from me. Guesses should be based at least partly on experience. But it sounds like the tag was a duplicate, made after or because the original one was no longer with the bag.

BTW, DON'T think that something has to be genuine because it came with a booklet and care card. Thousamds of fakes did too, even in bags that weren't even supposed to have one.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Not from me. Guesses should be based at least partly on experience. But it sounds like the tag was a duplicate, made after or because the original one was no longer with the bag.
> 
> BTW, DON'T think that something has to be genuine because it came with a booklet and care card. Thousamds of fakes did too, even in bags that weren't even supposed to have one.



Thanks for "not guessing" LOL, this is just what I wanted, more possible reasons why the tag inside was blank.  And I know that when it comes to faking bags, everything possible was faked at one time or another. In this case I didn't post to authenticate it, because I am positive it is real considering the source.


----------



## whateve

Style number, name, and year for this fob?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Quee...899503?hash=item25eaca0aaf:g:g~YAAOSwbWZaW-5F


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Style number, name, and year for this fob?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Quee...899503?hash=item25eaca0aaf:g:g~YAAOSwbWZaW-5F



That's a beauty! The style number is 92916 B4 MC; here's one that sold on Bonaza for $69 NWT in 2011.

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Queen-Bee-Bumblebee-Pave-Keychain-Key-Fob-92916-NWT/40432837


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That's a beauty! The style number is 92916 B4 MC; here's one that sold on Bonaza for $69 NWT in 2011.
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Coach-Queen-Bee-Bumblebee-Pave-Keychain-Key-Fob-92916-NWT/40432837


Thanks. That's one of my favorite sellers, too! I got mine for $59 a few months ago.

Do you know anything about the leather version?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. That's one of my favorite sellers, too! I got mine for $59 a few months ago.
> 
> Do you know anything about the leather version?


That one is adorable! I've never seen it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That one is adorable! I've never seen it.


I know! Unfortunately, I don't own it. It is on my wish list.


----------



## traceyghazal

Could I get some help with dating and identifying this Coach bag please?  Creed No. H2P-9828 made in Costa Rica.


----------



## traceyghazal

traceyghazal said:


> Could I get some help with dating and identifying this Coach bag please?  Creed No. H2P-9828 made in Costa Rica.


----------



## Hyacinth

It's a Legacy West Short Shoulder Flap made in 2002.


----------



## traceyghazal

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Legacy West Short Shoulder Flap made in 2002.


Thank you!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thanks. That's one of my favorite sellers, too! I got mine for $59 a few months ago. Do you know anything about the leather version?



No sorry, I've never seen that one, but it sure is cute!


----------



## katev

I had previously posted a video clips and screenshots of the Coach Backpack that Anne Hathaway carries in The Princess Diaries, see the link below. A TPF member has reached out to me asking if I know the name and style number of this backpack, but I do not - does anyone else have this information?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-goes-to-the-movies.963513/page-2#post-31279158


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Speaking of Anne Hathaway, she has a Coach Backpack in the Princess Diaries and her friend Lilly chides her for carrying such an expensive bag. You can see the scene around 1:01 in the clip below and I've also posted a few blurry pictures of the bag. I don't know the name of the backpack but you can see the Coach hangtag when Lilly grabs the bag.






katev said:


> I had previously posted a video clips and screenshots of the Coach Backpack that Anne Hathaway carries in The Princess Diaries, see the link below. A TPF member has reached out to me asking if I know the name and style number of this backpack, but I do not - does anyone else have this information?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-goes-to-the-movies.963513/page-2#post-31279158


I don't know the style name but it could be style 7703:


----------



## Erilynn25

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the style name but it could be style 7703:
> View attachment 3939243



Style 7703 is the Hamptons Backpack from 2000.  The color of this one is Stone.  Here is some information from the internet archive.

"Hands-free and handsome. The backpack gets a welcome update. Cotton twill fabric with leather trim. Inside zip pocket. Outside back zip pocket. Hidden magnetic snap closure. 28” adjustable back straps. 13 ¾ x 12 ½ x 4. Price: $248"


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the style name but it could be style 7703:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939243





Erilynn25 said:


> Style 7703 is the Hamptons Backpack from 2000.  The color of this one is Stone.  Here is some information from the internet archive.
> 
> "Hands-free and handsome. The backpack gets a welcome update. Cotton twill fabric with leather trim. Inside zip pocket. Outside back zip pocket. Hidden magnetic snap closure. 28” adjustable back straps. 13 ¾ x 12 ½ x 4. Price: $248"



A bag made in 2000 sounds right because the movie was released in 2001, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> A bag made in 2000 sounds right because the movie was released in 2001, thanks!


I'm sure that's the style of the bag but I believe it came out sometime in 1999, possibly late in the year. This listing shows a November, 1999 date: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BLAC...-RUK-SAK-No-L9K-7703-315USD-RETL/282804853701


----------



## janiesea3

I'm not sure I'm in the right place, but I can't tell and wanted to see if some of you Nomad owners can identify this? (Or if not, might know what it is!)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

janiesea3 said:


> I'm not sure I'm in the right place, but I can't tell and wanted to see if some of you Nomad owners can identify this? (Or if not, might know what it is!)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940622


Sure looks like it!  Are you wondering if authentic? You can look for small white tag in the zip pocket.


----------



## janiesea3

shillinggirl88 said:


> Sure looks like it!  Are you wondering if authentic? You can look for small white tag in the zip pocket.



Great to know! Thanks! I found it poorly listed & low-ball bid on it and won! As soon as I get it, I'll look for that tag! Thanks again!!


----------



## Chihua5

janiesea3 said:


> I'm not sure I'm in the right place, but I can't tell and wanted to see if some of you Nomad owners can identify this? (Or if not, might know what it is!)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940622



Looks like the smaller nomad crossbody model that have the zippered opening.  Once you get it, if you need it authenticated, there is a thread for you to post pics and the experts will help you.


----------



## janiesea3

Chihua5 said:


> Looks like the smaller nomad crossbody model that have the zippered opening.  Once you get it, if you need it authenticated, there is a thread for you to post pics and the experts will help you.



Thanks soo much!!


----------



## Miramar168

Can you help with identifying this bag? My mother bought it ~15 yrs ago, she gifted me this one and has another one she uses!
It’s approximately 9.5” height, 9.5” length at the zipper, and 11” across at the widest part of the base. 
Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Miramar168 said:


> Can you help with identifying this bag? My mother bought it ~15 yrs ago, she gifted me this one and has another one she uses!
> It’s approximately 9.5” height, 9.5” length at the zipper, and 11” across at the widest part of the base.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3941907
> 
> View attachment 3941909


It looks like a Legacy East Cross Body Zip from 2000.
The Wayback Machine has this page in the archive, but I can't get the individual catalog page for that item .


----------



## Miramar168

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Legacy East Cross Body Zip from 2000.
> The Wayback Machine has this page in the archive, but I can't get the individual catalog page for that item .



Wow thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Legacy East Cross Body Zip from 2000.
> The Wayback Machine has this page in the archive, but I can't get the individual catalog page for that item .


I should have included the style number, 9204, in this post.


----------



## katev

I've just posted a question in another thread about the new release of Parker bags and the origin of the Parker name for Coach bags, see the link below. Does anyone know why Coach sometimes names bags Parker? Thanks!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-coach-parker.978419/page-2#post-31991822

Just an FYI, yesterday on Jeopardy there was a answer/question about Barbie's full name! Here is the information:

"The Barbie Doll, introduced in 1959, has a back story: Barbie’s real name is Barbara Millicent Roberts, named after creator *Ruth Handler*’s real-life daughter."


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I've just posted a question in another thread about the new release of Parker bags and the origin of the Parker name for Coach bags, see the link below. Does anyone know why Coach sometimes names bags Parker? Thanks!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-coach-parker.978419/page-2#post-31991822
> 
> Just an FYI, yesterday on Jeopardy there was a answer/question about Barbie's full name! Here is the information:
> 
> "The Barbie Doll, introduced in 1959, has a back story: Barbie’s real name is Barbara Millicent Roberts, named after creator *Ruth Handler*’s real-life daughter."



Coach uses and often RE-uses names based on their personal whims, and re-used names often have no connection at all to other styles that use the same line name, like Madison. Names are meaningless anyway, style numbers are the only way to connect bags or lines.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> ...Names are meaningless anyway, style numbers are the only way to connect bags or lines.



I know, it ticks me off that my Dark Denim Rogue has a non-specific, bogus number on the creed patch and a different, specific number on the inner tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Coach uses and often RE-uses names based on their personal whims, and re-used names often have no connection at all to other styles that use the same line name, like Madison. Names are meaningless anyway, style numbers are the only way to connect bags or lines.


Hyacinth, I thought I remembered you referring to a "Janice" and a "Patricia" for whom those styles were named. 

I hope they never come up with a "Melania" bag!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Hyacinth, I thought I remembered you referring to a "Janice" and a "Patricia" for whom those styles were named.
> 
> I hope they never come up with a "Melania" bag!


 Tp the very best of my knowledge, the *only* time Coach style names were specifically connected with actual people was  the 1994 American Legacy line like the Janice's Legacy, Patricia's Legacy, etc, the introductory catalog page is below.

Kipling says they name their bags after company employees but that's the only company that I've heard that claim from.





(JMO, but  as for the person mentioned in your post, under other circumstances she might have my sympathy. But to paraphrase the old song,
"She knew darned well he was a snake
When she took him in")


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I know, it ticks me off that my Dark Denim Rogue has a non-specific, bogus number on the creed patch and a different, specific number on the inner tag.



It should tick EVERYBODY off. Those stupid serial number games have caused nothing but confusion among potential buyers and caused problems for legitimate resellers as well. And based on a few posts of recent sales, they're STILL doing it in some bags.

_(In my best Basil Fawlty voice)  _ "So what's the point?... WHAT IS THE BLOODY POINT?????"


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Tp the very best of my knowledge, the *only* time Coach style names were specifically connected with actual people was  the 1994 American Legacy line like the Janice's Legacy, Patricia's Legacy, etc, the introductory catalog page is below.
> 
> Kipling says they name their bags after company employees but that's the only company that I've heard that claim from.
> 
> View attachment 3945256
> View attachment 3945257
> 
> 
> (JMO, but  as for the person mentioned in your post, under other circumstances she might have my sympathy. But to paraphrase the old song,
> "She knew darned well he was a snake
> When she took him in")


Don't forget who the Bonnie bags were named for!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Don't forget who the Bonnie bags were named for!





whateve said:


> Don't forget who the Bonnie bags were named for!



OK, that's the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## whateve

Any ID for this keychain? The butterfly matches the butterflies on my multi butterfly keychain, the heart matches 1602 and the flower matches 1603.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Any ID for this keychain? The butterfly matches the butterflies on my multi butterfly keychain, the heart matches 1602 and the flower matches 1603.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954224


And the horseshoe looks like it might be from 92119. 
The white start looks like it's from 1653. 
The blue flower looks like 7355.

I think this keychain uses a bunch of charms taken from various fobs and put on one.


----------



## raven_portland

Hello ladies, my Significant Other's mother passed away recently.  She was a good friend and a grande dame in the true style.  She bought quality, and took care of her things.  She left behind this bag.  I hope the pictures show up.  She bought it at Bloomingdale's in the 1970s in NYC.  it is navy blue with a striped lining, with a double flapped pocket.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brass feet.  The handles are flat and attached in an unusual way.  Does this look familiar to anyone?  Much thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

raven_portland said:


> Hello ladies, my Significant Other's mother passed away recently.  She was a good friend and a grande dame in the true style.  She bought quality, and took care of her things.  She left behind this bag.  I hope the pictures show up.  She bought it at Bloomingdale's in the 1970s in NYC.  it is navy blue with a striped lining, with a double flapped pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass feet.  The handles are flat and attached in an unusual way.  Does this look familiar to anyone?  Much thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954297
> View attachment 3954299


I have no idea of the style name but it's got Cashin lining and is probably one of her bags.


----------



## RL Bernstein

raven_portland said:


> Hello ladies, my Significant Other's mother passed away recently.  She was a good friend and a grande dame in the true style.  She bought quality, and took care of her things.  She left behind this bag.  I hope the pictures show up.  She bought it at Bloomingdale's in the 1970s in NYC.  it is navy blue with a striped lining, with a double flapped pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass feet.  The handles are flat and attached in an unusual way.  Does this look familiar to anyone?  Much thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954297
> View attachment 3954299





BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea of the style name but it's got Cashin lining and is probably one of her bags.


Beautiful bag. I love it. And I've seen the same strap anchors on a few other late 1960s/very early 1970s BC designs. Coincidentally, there's another example of this particular style currently listed on etsy (albeit one in much poorer condition than the gem that you have)...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/584769257/vintage-1960s-coach-bonnie-cashin

ETA: Here's a photo of an asymmetric double-sided brief (from 1971 or so) with the same strap anchors...


----------



## raven_portland

Thank you!  this does look like it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And the horseshoe looks like it might be from 92119.
> The white start looks like it's from 1653.
> The blue flower looks like 7355.
> 
> I think this keychain uses a bunch of charms taken from various fobs and put on one.


thank you. I think Coach may have done this. I've seen them reuse charms in other combinations before. It's too organized - all different colors but the same size charms and coordinating - for it to have been done aftermarket.


----------



## whateve

This keychain:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-...571076?hash=item284ffb73c4:g:Ot0AAOSwRbtaGK81


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, Can anyone help ID this early 90s hobo? Thanks in advance!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Brow...lT4AzgJLZXOi%2F82ECOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## undecided45

Hi ladies,
I inherited a few Coach purses from my S/O's mom and I've spent quite a long time trying to find the style of this hobo! Help would be much appreciated. One thing I've learned from searching: Coach made SO many hobos in the 00's! I'm estimating this was made between 2002 - 2008, but your guess is better than mine.  TIA

Size: over 12'' long/wide.


----------



## whateve

undecided45 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I inherited a few Coach purses from my S/O's mom and I've spent quite a long time trying to find the style of this hobo! Help would be much appreciated. One thing I've learned from searching: Coach made SO many hobos in the 00's! I'm estimating this was made between 2002 - 2008, but your guess is better than mine.  TIA
> 
> Size: over 12'' long/wide.


It was made in 2008 for factory stores. I believe it was called Soho large leather hobo.


----------



## undecided45

whateve said:


> It was made in 2008 for factory stores. I believe it was called Soho large leather hobo.


Thank you kindly, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, Can anyone help ID this early 90s hobo? Thanks in advance!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Brown-Cowhide-Leather-Classic-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-Vintage-Made-in-USA-/112780349267?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aYsmxhcklT4AzgJLZXOi%2F82ECOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It looks like light hobo #4017.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It looks like light hobo #4017.


Thanks whateve, and thanks for the catalog page too!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> This keychain:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-...571076?hash=item284ffb73c4:g:Ot0AAOSwRbtaGK81



Multi Stars Off Spinner, according to my files, style 92535 from maybe around July 2009


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Multi Stars Off Spinner, according to my files, style 92535 from maybe around July 2009
> 
> View attachment 3958727


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I think this is the "resort" keychain 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...083969?hash=item41da76a981:g:3OMAAOSwoddaegMm


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I think this is the "resort" keychain
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...083969?hash=item41da76a981:g:3OMAAOSwoddaegMm



It's listed in my files as a 92454 Op Art Multi Mix Keyfob


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It's listed in my files as a 92454 Op Art Multi Mix Keyfob
> 
> View attachment 3959331


Thank you! I was trying to describe it to someone a while ago, and they had no idea what I was talking about!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thank you! I was trying to describe it to someone a while ago, and they had no idea what I was talking about!



That doesn't surprise me, i don't remember seeing a lot of them on Ebay.


----------



## Stephg

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3960983


It's a 21277 Amelia Pinnacle Leather Flap from around 2012.
Here's some drilldown pictures: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-fall-2012-master-thread.739031/page-281#post-22841407


----------



## mrk2014

Hello, 
I am hoping someone could remember this style or at least some info to help me search further, because I couldn't find anything on the several searches I have done, and I am curious.
I believe it is authentic, perhaps a Peyton. I found another small Peyton bag with same lining and same white little tag inside no creed, NWT Style F51175 (Last two pictures borrowed from Ebay for comparison).
The tote is about 9 to 11 inches long, 7 high and 3 wide, I imagine this is one of the MFF items.
All opinions are welcome. Thanks!


.


----------



## Erilynn25

mrk2014 said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone could remember this style or at least some info to help me search further, because I couldn't find anything on the several searches I have done, and I am curious.
> I believe it is authentic, perhaps a Peyton. I found another small Peyton bag with same lining and same white little tag inside no creed, NWT Style F51175 (Last two pictures borrowed from Ebay for comparison).
> The tote is about 9 to 11 inches long, 7 high and 3 wide, I imagine this is one of the MFF items.
> All opinions are welcome. Thanks!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963280
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963282
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963283
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963287
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963288
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963289



Yes, it is a MFF item.  It is the Daisy Signature Leather Top Handle Tote No F51598.


----------



## mrk2014

Erilynn25 said:


> Yes, it is a MFF item.  It is the Daisy Signature Leather Top Handle Tote No F51598.
> View attachment 3963370



OMG! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I knew that someone in this great forum would help me out. Believe me I do not like to waste anybody's time. I search and search and come to the forum as last resort.
You made my day.


----------



## Lori Pranger

Can anyone help me Confirm ID, style, and date of this Coach








	

		
			
		

		
	
bag?  I believe that it may be 4150 Fletcher.  Bag has been dyed, and stamp very difficult to read, but I believe it is: No D4G-4150.  I purchased it at a yard sale for $7.00 

Bag measurements are 11” L X 9” H C 4.5” deep


----------



## whateve

Lori Pranger said:


> Can anyone help me Confirm ID, style, and date of this Coach
> View attachment 3963993
> View attachment 3963994
> View attachment 3963995
> View attachment 3963997
> View attachment 3963998
> View attachment 3963999
> View attachment 3964000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag?  I believe that it may be 4150 Fletcher.  Bag has been dyed, and stamp very difficult to read, but I believe it is: No D4G-4150.  I purchased it at a yard sale for $7.00
> 
> Bag measurements are 11” L X 9” H C 4.5” deep


I'm sorry, I think it is fake.


----------



## Lori Pranger

whateve said:


> I'm sorry, I think it is fake.



Really??! Solid brass stamped on hdwe, hang tag and inner stamp.  I would not have guessed it!  It is still a nice leather bag, that did surprise me though.  Can you help educate me as to what was the giveaway, so I can watch for it?


----------



## whateve

Lori Pranger said:


> Really??! Solid brass stamped on hdwe, hang tag and inner stamp.  I would not have guessed it!  It is still a nice leather bag, that did surprise me though.  Can you help educate me as to what was the giveaway, so I can watch for it?


It shouldn't have solid brass hardware, since the style was part of a lightweights line, and Coach purposely didn't use solid brass as that would make it too heavy. Coach mostly stopped using solid brass in the early 80s. Therefore, you shouldn't see solid brass hardware on a bag that doesn't have a NYC creed. The font and spacing of the creed number is wrong. I think the year code is a little too early for the style. The zipper pull is wrong. On the pocket, the pull should be a chain.


----------



## Lori Pranger

whateve said:


> It shouldn't have solid brass hardware, since the style was part of a lightweights line, and Coach purposely didn't use solid brass as that would make it too heavy. Coach mostly stopped using solid brass in the early 80s. Therefore, you shouldn't see solid brass hardware on a bag that doesn't have a NYC creed. The font and spacing of the creed number is wrong. I think the year code is a little too early for the style. The zipper pull is wrong. On the pocket, the pull should be a chain.



Well ok! Haha, thank you for that information.  I am glad to know so I don’t sell it to another unsuspecting person.  Yes, The zippers do look wrong now you mention it.  Thanks again!


----------



## rkiz

Saw this one while browsing eBay. The turnlock has me wondering if maybe it’s a #9170 Shoulder Bag that someone altered... Unless there was a style made like this that I’m unaware of?

Seller: designerdealfinds6
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282846432280


----------



## Hyacinth

rkiz said:


> Saw this one while browsing eBay. The turnlock has me wondering if maybe it’s a #9170 Shoulder Bag that someone altered... Unless there was a style made like this that I’m unaware of?
> 
> Seller: designerdealfinds6
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282846432280



I think you're right about it having been modified. If you look at the pictures of the turnlock it looks as if the leather was cut and the hole was just a bit too big, seller says "There is a tiny little slit near the turn lock of the bag..." The turnlock looks like an aftermarket non-Coach piece since it looks like there are shallow indents on the back plate for the prongs. But the strap is the original 9170 style with the guitar-strap contoured ends. So far I can't find any other style that would have those exact details.


----------



## rkiz

Hyacinth said:


> I think you're right about it having been modified. If you look at the pictures of the turnlock it looks as if the leather was cut and the hole was just a bit too big, seller says "There is a tiny little slit near the turn lock of the bag..." The turnlock looks like an aftermarket non-Coach piece since it looks like there are shallow indents on the back plate for the prongs. But the strap is the original 9170 style with the guitar-strap contoured ends. So far I can't find any other style that would have those exact details.



I kept looking at it trying to decide if it was fake or not, until I noticed that same slit where the turnlock is. Didn’t think they made a bag like that, but wasn’t sure!


----------



## Svitlanka

Hello. I will be glad for your help. I just bought a Coach from the Sheridan Collection and it's not certain whether it's genuine - it looks completely new))) Here are some photos:


----------



## Svitlanka

approximate sizes
6.8 * 6 * 2


----------



## whateve

Svitlanka said:


> Hello. I will be glad for your help. I just bought a Coach from the Sheridan Collection and it's not certain whether it's genuine - it looks completely new))) Here are some photos:





Svitlanka said:


> approximate sizes
> 6.8 * 6 * 2


Welcome to the forum! The bag is authentic. It is a Sheridan Durham #4211. Boy, is it cute! I find that smaller vintage bags can be found in new or nearly new condition as they weren't used as much as larger bags.

In the future, please be aware that this thread is for identifying bags that you know are genuine. We have an authentication thread dedicated to authentications here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/  There is no need to resubmit this bag as you now know it is authentic.

ETA: Check out our vintage chat thread to discuss your new Sheridan. I'm sure others would love to see it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-594#post-32047766


----------



## Hyacinth

Svitlanka said:


> approximate sizes
> 6.8 * 6 * 2



It's a genuine Sheridan Durham Mini Bag style 4211 and probably made in 1993. Nice find!

*ETA* - AAAAARRGGGGHHHH !!!!!!


----------



## alana171

Hi could someone tell me what this bag is called  please?


----------



## whateve

alana171 said:


> Hi could someone tell me what this bag is called  please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968302


It's a Legacy perforated leather Romy top handle 22386.


----------



## Lake Effect

Good morning ladies. Please identify at your convience. Thanks in advance. I am intrigued by this style, handles, strap, wide opening looks very functional for me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1731488785...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I173148878559.N36.S1.R1.TR1
PS @Hyacinth I having been looking at the time stamp on your comments lately and it makes me chuckle. Does the person who replies first get a bonus?? I know how well you are compensated for your efforts!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Good morning ladies. Please identify at your convience. Thanks in advance. I am intrigued by this style, handles, strap, wide opening looks very functional for me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173148878559?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I173148878559.N36.S1.R1.TR1
> PS @Hyacinth I having been looking at the time stamp on your comments lately and it makes me chuckle. Does the person who replies first get a bonus?? I know how well you are compensated for your efforts!!!



Yep, the winner of each "Posting Derby" gets a $500 Coach gift certificate. The loser gets an autographed picture of Harvey Weinstein. 

Anyone want to buy some "celebrity" autographed photos? Cheap?

Ooops - Chadwick Satchel, 9928 probably from 1993


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Good morning ladies. Please identify at your convience. Thanks in advance. I am intrigued by this style, handles, strap, wide opening looks very functional for me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173148878559?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I173148878559.N36.S1.R1.TR1
> PS @Hyacinth I having been looking at the time stamp on your comments lately and it makes me chuckle. Does the person who replies first get a bonus?? I know how well you are compensated for your efforts!!!





Hyacinth said:


> Yep, the winner of each "Posting Derby" gets a $500 Coach gift certificate. The loser gets an autographed picture of Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some "celebrity" autographed photos? Cheap?
> 
> Ooops - Chadwick Satchel, 9928 probably from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3969169



 Good one Hyacinth!

I see you beat me to it on the ID, but I will share another catalog pic of the Chadwick Satchel I found in my files:


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! Any idea what bag this is?


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! Any idea what bag this is?
> View attachment 3969849
> 
> View attachment 3969850


Yep. It looks like a swinger 4040 from the Lightweights collection from the early 90s, if the measurements match. In the future, remember to provide measurements for bags with all numeric creeds.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Yep. It looks like a swinger 4040 from the Lightweights collection from the early 90s, if the measurements match. In the future, remember to provide measurements for bags with all numeric creeds.



Thanks, whateve! I haven’t purchased it yet and the seller hasn’t sent measurements over. I can add later if I do buy it. Thanks again!


----------



## pdxhb

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, the winner of each "Posting Derby" gets a $500 Coach gift certificate. The loser gets an autographed picture of Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some "celebrity" autographed photos? Cheap?
> 
> Ooops - Chadwick Satchel, 9928 probably from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3969169



Dear Hyacinth - I read every post in this thread and study to learn all I can about vintage Coach. That would probably be enough, but your sense of humor is utterly brilliant! Thank you!!


----------



## Hyacinth

pdxhb said:


> Dear Hyacinth - I read every post in this thread and study to learn all I can about vintage Coach. That would probably be enough, but your sense of humor is utterly brilliant! Thank you!!



Thanks, you don't survive on this planet as long as I have without a sense of humor.

Even if it's gotten a little twisted over the years.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies.
May be one of you remembers the style of purse that had this type of hang tag with the teddi bear, was it from some Special Edition perhaps? I already searched but can not find any thing. No hurry... thank you.


----------



## chasekirby

I know this isn't necessarily bag related, but if anyone could help me getting a style number on these shoes or any of the studded loafers from the spring 2017 men's collection I would be forever grateful!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

chasekirby said:


> I know this isn't necessarily bag related, but if anyone could help me getting a style number on these shoes or any of the studded loafers from the spring 2017 men's collection I would be forever grateful!



I hope this helps...


----------



## chasekirby

WishingonaCoach said:


> I hope this helps...


That helps a whole lot, thank you!


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.
> May be one of you remembers the style of purse that had this type of hang tag with the teddi bear, was it from some Special Edition perhaps? I already searched but can not find any thing. No hurry... thank you.
> View attachment 3970346


It was used on diaper bags. I can't remember exactly when.

ETA: Here's one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NEW-C...510613?hash=item4675c45055:g:ugsAAOSwQItUIyWA
made in 2011.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Does the person who replies first get a bonus?? I know how well you are compensated for your efforts!!!


I'm not Hyacinth but I laughed when I read this!


----------



## BeenBurned

chasekirby said:


> I know this isn't necessarily bag related, but if anyone could help me getting a style number on these shoes or any of the studded loafers from the spring 2017 men's collection I would be forever grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970381





WishingonaCoach said:


> I hope this helps...


Although the question was answered with @WishingonaCoach 's screenshot, drilldowns and catalog pictures aren't always available. 

For shoes, on the underside of the vamp on on the side of the upper is stamped size and style information. It should be there unless it has worn away.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm wondering the name and style number of this pouch. It measures 7.75" wide x 4.5" high. TIA


----------



## missemote

Hi, 
Is this Janice's authentic?  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

missemote said:


> Hi,
> Is this Janice's authentic?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970702
> View attachment 3970703


It's authentic from 2003 but for future authentication requests, post here: 
*Authenticate This COACH*

Refer to the first post on page 1 for the posting format and info needed for requests.


----------



## missemote

Thanks!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It was used on diaper bags. I can't remember exactly when.
> 
> ETA: Here's one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NEW-C...510613?hash=item4675c45055:g:ugsAAOSwQItUIyWA
> made in 2011.



Thank you so very much, mystery solved. 

From a diaper bag... no wonder I never noticed it. I skip those pages/listings LOL


----------



## sallellen

BeenBurned said:


> I'm wondering the name and style number of this pouch. It measures 7.75" wide x 4.5" high. TIA
> 
> View attachment 3970695
> View attachment 3970696
> View attachment 3970697


Could it be this one?


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not Hyacinth but I laughed when I read this!


Read enough posts and you pick up on a few , subtleties ! 
Edited to add, you ladies do realize you make for great reading, don’t you??


----------



## BeenBurned

sallellen said:


> Could it be this one?
> View attachment 3970835


Thank you for finding that. Although it doesn't describe the lining, the measurements are pretty close. (The closest with ticking striped lining is 4" high.) 

Unless someone posts otherwise, I'll assume that's the correct style.


----------



## 808K

I’ve been looking up the description of the purse and I can’t find anything please help


----------



## Hyacinth

808K said:


> I’ve been looking up the description of the purse and I can’t find anything please help



OMG.

Where did you get that? And how long ago? Please post the URL of the selling page, and with some luck we may be able to help you get your money back. And for heaven's sake, now that you're a tPF member, DO NOT buy any "Coach" online without authenticating it here first! Use the Authenticate This Coach link in the Coach Shopping forum for future authentications.

We have an Id This Coach thread but that's not going to help you. If you just bought it, get your money back because it's a REALLY bad fake. NOTHING on that bag is right from the fabric to the lining to the hardware. Was it bought from a Chinese website?


----------



## 808K

I did not buy it was given to me. So your saying it’s fake?


----------



## ziztur

Yes, it’s defintely fake. Sorry about that!


----------



## Hyacinth

808K said:


> I did not buy it was given to me. So your saying it’s fake?



AsI said in my first post, *"It's a REALLY bad fake."*. In most countries it's against the law to sell or trade it, and in some countres like France even bringing it into the country is illegal, and people bringing in fakes as personal items can be arrested. Anyone familiar with Coach products would know right away that it wasn't made by Coach. Coach NEVER made a fabric pattern like that. Every single detail on the bag is wrong. It's what in the US we would call a "Canal Street Special" after the infamous counterfeits market on Canal Street in New York City's Chinatown.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> ...It's what in the US we would call a "Canal Street Special" after the infamous counterfeits market on Canal Street in New York City's Chinatown....



Or a Maxwell Street Chicago Special! This article is old (from 2010) so hopefully the practice has been stopped, but it is about Coach suing the City of Chicago because more than 300 vendors were selling "counterfeit Coach products in plain view" at the Maxwell Street Market!

https://www.theepochtimes.com/coach-sues-chicago-over-counterfeit-bags_1512728.html


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Or a Maxwell Street Chicago Special! This article is old (from 2010) so hopefully the practice has been stopped, but it is about Coach suing the City of Chicago because more than 300 vendors were selling "counterfeit Coach products in plain view" at the Maxwell Street Market!
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/coach-sues-chicago-over-counterfeit-bags_1512728.html


 
I remember the "old" Maxwell Street, it was a regular stop for the guys in our high school crowd to shop for bargains on Sunday mornings. "Gotta get there early to get the best prices!". Girlfriends were usually strongly discouraged from going along by horror stories of young girls being abducted and sold into who knows what sordid lifestyle or profession.   The guys always came home with bags of cheap underwear and ties, record albums and leather goods and reeking of freshly-grilled Polish sausage. It's just a memory now, thanks to rising property values, gentrification, and the U of I Chicago Circle campus.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell_Street

I'm not even sure where the "new" one is, "West Side Desplaines" isn't an actual location, just an area (although the Wiki article clarifies that a bit). The new market isn't nearly as established or blatant as Canal Street or Santee Alley though, so I guess some effort's been made to clean it out a bit. The Mayors Daley never appreciated that kind of entrepreneurship.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I remember the "old" Maxwell Street, it was a regular stop for the guys in our high school crowd to shop for bargains on Sunday mornings. "Gotta get there early to get the best prices!". Girlfriends were usually strongly discouraged from going along by horror stories of young girls being abducted and sold into who knows what sordid lifestyle or profession.   The guys always came home with bags of cheap underwear and ties, record albums and leather goods and reeking of freshly-grilled Polish sausage. It's just a memory now, thanks to rising property values, gentrification, and the U of I Chicago Circle campus.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell_Street
> 
> I'm not even sure where the "new" one is, "West Side Desplaines" isn't an actual location, just an area (although the Wiki article clarifies that a bit). The new market isn't nearly as established or blatant as Canal Street or Santee Alley though, so I guess some effort's been made to clean it out a bit. The Mayors Daley never appreciated that kind of entrepreneurship.



Thanks! I remember going to Maxwell Street when I was young with my Mom and Dad a few times and there was one trip in particular that sticks in my memory. I needed a new winter coat and Robert Hall had failed to produce anything of interest! After shopping I went with my Mom and my Dad and my sister into a "restaurant" on Maxwell Street and we ordered sandwiches (we were brave souls to eat anywhere on that street!). This trip sticks in my mind because the food was delivered to our tables by overhead baskets operated on a drive chain or pulley system - I'm not sure. The food was not memorable but I liked the delivery system. Oh well, we survived and I got a new coat! I remember my Mom saying "this coat has good heavy wool" but I don't think it had much style!

Here's an article about old Maxwell Street in Chicago:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-maxwell-street-flashback-per-0831-20140830-story.html


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thanks! I remember going to Maxwell Street when I was young with my Mom and Dad a few times and there was one trip in particular that sticks in my memory. I needed a new winter coat and Robert Hall had failed to produce anything of interest! After shopping I went with my Mom and my Dad and my sister into a "restaurant" on Maxwell Street and we ordered sandwiches (we were brave souls to eat anywhere on that street!). This trip sticks in my mind because the food was delivered to our tables by overhead baskets operated on a drive chain or pulley system - I'm not sure. The food was not memorable but I liked the delivery system. Oh well, we survived and I got a new coat! I remember my Mom saying "this coat has good heavy wool" but I don't think it had much style!
> 
> Here's an article about old Maxwell Street in Chicago:
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-maxwell-street-flashback-per-0831-20140830-story.html



Interesting article - thanks! And lucky you to have parents who would take you to cool places like that. I could never even get mine to take me to Riverview.  Robert Hall, yes. Riverview, no.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Interesting article - thanks! And lucky you to have parents who would take you to cool places like that. I could never even get mine to take me to Riverview.  Robert Hall, yes. Riverview, no.



I never got to Riverview either! My husband went there with his family and my older sisters went with my parents but they never took me, and then it closed; I wish I had the chance to go!


----------



## Hyacinth

I only made it there once, with my bestie and her mom and a few other kids. I probably remember it as being more fun than it really was, it was getting pretty run-down by that time.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! I have a mystery bag I’m thinking of adding to my collection. Any idea what this might be? Size is stated as 9 x 5 x 10 but it looks larger to me.  TIA!


Chelsea Dowel in Buffalo maybe?


----------



## RL Bernstein

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I have a mystery bag I’m thinking of adding to my collection. Any idea what this might be? Size is stated as 9 x 5 x 10 but it looks larger to me.  TIA!
> View attachment 3977512
> 
> Chelsea Dowel in Buffalo maybe?


Certainly gives the appearance of being a #17781 Chelsea Flagship Dowel Flap (color = perhaps ash?). I believe that the specs were as follows:

Buffalo-grain leather
Inside zip, cell phone and multifunction pockets
Turnlock closure, fabric lining
Inside open pockets
Handle with 7" drop
Longer strap for shoulder wear with 13" drop
15 1/4" (L) x 11 3/4" (H) x 5 1/2" (W)
ETA: I think that below is the text and photos that accompanied this style...

_Classic Coach design details like the iconic dowel are incorporated into a simple, modern silhouette that showcases the beauty of the leather: soft Italian sheepskin embossed with the distinctive look and feel of buffalo hide. Narrow bands of color-matched suede inlays and luxurious hardware play off the highly textured character of the leather._


----------



## dgphoto

RL Bernstein said:


> Certainly gives the appearance of being a #17781 Chelsea Flagship Dowel Flap (color = perhaps ash?). I believe that the specs were as follows:
> 
> Buffalo-grain leather
> Inside zip, cell phone and multifunction pockets
> Turnlock closure, fabric lining
> Inside open pockets
> Handle with 7" drop
> Longer strap for shoulder wear with 13" drop
> 15 1/4" (L) x 11 3/4" (H) x 5 1/2" (W)
> ETA: I think that below is the text and photos that accompanied this style...
> 
> _Classic Coach design details like the iconic dowel are incorporated into a simple, modern silhouette that showcases the beauty of the leather: soft Italian sheepskin embossed with the distinctive look and feel of buffalo hide. Narrow bands of color-matched suede inlays and luxurious hardware play off the highly textured character of the leather._
> 
> View attachment 3977978
> View attachment 3977979
> View attachment 3977980



Thank you! Looks like a great bag. Now if I can only stretch my allowance... [emoji6]


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all...came across this wallet and I’m curious. When did this happen and how did I miss it? Was this part of a larger collection of baseball related items? I didn’t come across anything similar online. Any knowledge is appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

I bought this a while ago because it looks just like my dog. (It's missing its red lozenge.) 

Does anyone happen to know the style number? TIA.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, the winner of each "Posting Derby" gets a $500 Coach gift certificate. The loser gets an autographed picture of Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some "celebrity" autographed photos? Cheap?
> 
> Ooops - Chadwick Satchel, 9928 probably from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3969169





Catbird9 said:


> Good one Hyacinth!
> 
> I see you beat me to it on the ID, but I will share another catalog pic of the Chadwick Satchel I found in my files:


Well based on what that one sold for, it may be a while till I add one to my collection : /


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I bought this a while ago because it looks just like my dog. (It's missing its red lozenge.)
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the style number? TIA.
> View attachment 3978942



I just show it as a "Leather Dog Keyfob", style 92526


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I just show it as a "Leather Dog Keyfob", style 92526
> 
> View attachment 3979121


Thank you. 

I wonder if Coach changed the prototype and didn't use the chain collar in the final product.

This one doesn't have the collar either.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Leather-Jack-Russell-Terrier-Dog-Keychain-Charm-RARE/332565659069?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Lake Effect

I didn't report this yet. I wanted to ask the authenticators, have you seen a not-Willis more awful than this?
Seller - sophiasmama555
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...460300?hash=item4676f4b8cc:g:72wAAOSwl2FaieWs
Edited to ask , 29 watchers??? Watch what, this train wreck? I'm sorry, I am not harsh, just incredulous.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> I didn't report this yet. I wanted to ask the authenticators, have you seen a not-Willis more awful than this?
> Seller - sophiasmama555
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...460300?hash=item4676f4b8cc:g:72wAAOSwl2FaieWs
> Edited to ask , 29 watchers??? Watch what, this train wreck? I'm sorry, I am not harsh, just incredulous.


It's a Korean-made fake. But this isn't the authentication thread! (No need to repost though.)


----------



## Lake Effect

I forgot where I was, then saw my mistake and reposted already, thanks.


BeenBurned said:


> It's a Korean-made fake. But this isn't the authentication thread! (No need to repost though.)


----------



## marissa214

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if Coach changed the prototype and didn't use the chain collar in the final product.
> 
> This one doesn't have the collar either.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Leather-Jack-Russell-Terrier-Dog-Keychain-Charm-RARE/332565659069?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Ah I need this!  Looks like my dog too!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## Mogambo66

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if Coach changed the prototype and didn't use the chain collar in the final product.
> 
> This one doesn't have the collar either.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Leather-Jack-Russell-Terrier-Dog-Keychain-Charm-RARE/332565659069?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



The one I have has the collar, so most likely they are just missing on those two examples. I think the chains were made to fit a little bit too loosely, and tend to slip off over the dog's head fairly easily.


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3978366
> View attachment 3978367
> 
> Hi, all...came across this wallet and I’m curious. When did this happen and how did I miss it? Was this part of a larger collection of baseball related items? I didn’t come across anything similar online. Any knowledge is appreciated!



Anyone have info on this? Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mogambo66 said:


> The one I have has the collar, so most likely they are just missing on those two examples. I think the chains were made to fit a little bit too loosely, and tend to slip off over the dog's head fairly easily.
> 
> View attachment 3979821


Thanks for posting your picture, @Mogambo66. I can't recall having seen that fob with the chain so seeing that they actually made it that way is enlightening.

ETA: Is your avatar dog a JRT?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for posting your picture, @Mogambo66. I can't recall having seen that fob with the chain so seeing that they actually made it that way is enlightening.
> 
> ETA: Is your avatar dog a JRT?



The chain really looks out of proportion to the dog. It looks like it would be huge and heavy on that poor pooch, maybe that's why some buyers took it off.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3978366
> View attachment 3978367
> 
> Hi, all...came across this wallet and I’m curious. When did this happen and how did I miss it? Was this part of a larger collection of baseball related items? I didn’t come across anything similar online. Any knowledge is appreciated!


I've never seen it but I love it!


----------



## Mogambo66

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for posting your picture, @Mogambo66. I can't recall having seen that fob with the chain so seeing that they actually made it that way is enlightening.
> 
> ETA: Is your avatar dog a JRT?



No, he's an Australian Shepherd. That photo was taken in the car on the day we brought him home. He's much bigger now!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mogambo66 said:


> No, he's an Australian Shepherd. That photo was taken in the car on the day we brought him home. He's much bigger now!


He's adorable!


----------



## Mogambo66

BeenBurned said:


> He's adorable!



Thank you, BeenBurned!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3978366
> View attachment 3978367
> 
> Hi, all...came across this wallet and I’m curious. When did this happen and how did I miss it? Was this part of a larger collection of baseball related items? I didn’t come across anything similar online. Any knowledge is appreciated!


Mystery solved! It's part of the factory collection due to be released on March 1. There is also Bazooka gum, Campbell's Soup, and Pepsi.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Mystery solved! It's part of the factory collection due to be released on March 1. There is also Bazooka gum, Campbell's Soup, and Pepsi.



Wow, very interesting... I ended up buying it on Mercari. Wonder if it’s a fake already or if an employee got hands on early?? Of course, it hasn’t shipped so maybe they don’t have it in hand yet. Thanks, whateve!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Wow, very interesting... I ended up buying it on Mercari. Wonder if it’s a fake already or if an employee got hands on early?? Of course, it hasn’t shipped so maybe they don’t have it in hand yet. Thanks, whateve!


You're welcome! It could be a Coach employee. Or someone who has a friend who works in the warehouse. Is it being shipping from Florida?


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> You're welcome! It could be a Coach employee. Or someone who has a friend who works in the warehouse. Is it being shipping from Florida?



Just checked...looks like it’s coming from Miami. Very interesting!


----------



## ferrylights

Hi all,

 Was wondering if you could identify the name of this bag? I bought in it Florida at a coach outlet.
Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

ferrylights said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wondering if you could identify the name of this bag? I bought in it Florida at a coach outlet.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3983336
> View attachment 3983337
> View attachment 3983338



It’s a Phoebe (made for outlet version)


----------



## bakeacookie

Mom dug this out of her closet, can anyone ID this one? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3984378
> 
> 
> Mom dug this out of her closet, can anyone ID this one? Thanks!


Poppy Signature Glam 18711.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> Poppy Signature Glam 18711.


Thank you so much!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I bought this mini skinny on Poshmark, and not sure if it was part of a specific line. It's light blue, dark blue, tan and orange/red Coach C's (some polka dot) on a white background. The material is PVC, and light blue interior.

Any idea if this was part of a line with other colors, designs? Thank you!


----------



## HRE

I am looking to ID this vintage Coach any help much I am very grateful for


----------



## Catbird9

HRE said:


> I am looking to ID this vintage Coach any help much I am very grateful for


Looks like a Broadway Satchel #9891:


----------



## Erilynn25

AManIntoFashion said:


> I bought this mini skinny on Poshmark, and not sure if it was part of a specific line. It's light blue, dark blue, tan and orange/red Coach C's (some polka dot) on a white background. The material is PVC, and light blue interior.
> 
> Any idea if this was part of a line with other colors, designs? Thank you!



That is the Bleecker Mini Skinny in Multi C Print Coated Canvas.  No F51342.




They also made wristlets, a phone wallet, and a swingpack.
	

		
			
		

		
	




They also made the same items in a pink/brown print.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Erilynn25 said:


> That is the Bleecker Mini Skinny in Multi C Print Coated Canvas.  No F51342.
> View attachment 3985856
> 
> View attachment 3985855
> 
> They also made wristlets, a phone wallet, and a swingpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985860
> 
> 
> They also made the same items in a pink/brown print.
> View attachment 3985864


Thank you very much!!!! ☺


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Erilynn25 said:


> That is the Bleecker Mini Skinny in Multi C Print Coated Canvas.  No F51342.
> View attachment 3985856
> 
> View attachment 3985855
> 
> They also made wristlets, a phone wallet, and a swingpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985860
> 
> 
> They also made the same items in a pink/brown print.
> View attachment 3985864



I am now on a mission for the other mini skinny! Thank you again!!!!


----------



## Erilynn25

AManIntoFashion said:


> I am now on a mission for the other mini skinny! Thank you again!!!!


You're welcome.  Good luck finding it, I haven't even been able to find a picture of it!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Erilynn25 said:


> You're welcome.  Good luck finding it, I haven't even been able to find a picture of it!


Very true. I've been looking for 2 hours. I wonder if they maybe didn't make one. Haha, thanks again. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Erilynn25

Erilynn25 said:


> That is the Bleecker Mini Skinny in Multi C Print Coated Canvas.  No F51342.
> View attachment 3985856
> 
> View attachment 3985855
> 
> They also made wristlets, a phone wallet, and a swingpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985860
> 
> 
> They also made the same items in a pink/brown print.
> View attachment 3985864



I wanted to make a small correction to my post.  This collection was actually for the FP stores in Spring 2014.  The F must have been added to the style number later when the mini skinny was sent to the outlets.  I was able to find the mini skinny listed in the Wayback Machine, but the photos won't load and the item page won't open.  I'm not sure if it was ever made in the pink.


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello, can you help ID this possible Coach bag? The only information that says this is a Coach bag is the hanging tag and I know that can not be used to ID a bag. The only that in this bag is the one pictured. The is a smal indentation on the back the could or could not be a Coach stamp but again I’m not sure. Thanks in advance for all the HELP if possible.Aprx. 9x7x4.5 and I purchased this from the Goodwill.


----------



## houseof999

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello, can you help ID this possible Coach bag? The only information that says this is a Coach bag is the hanging tag and I know that can not be used to ID a bag. The only that in this bag is the one pictured. The is a smal indentation on the back the could or could not be a Coach stamp but again I’m not sure. Thanks in advance for all the HELP if possible.Aprx. 9x7x4.5 and I purchased this from the Goodwill.



Coach Charlie Jessa mini satchel.  Style F31689.


----------



## heather.snyder

COACH ADDICT said:


> I just received a lovely tote that I won on Ebay.  I would like to know the name and age of it..   Here is the Creed... A1J-7770.  It leather on the bottom and canvas on top


Did you ever receive any information on this tote? I recently bought one off ebay as well and would be interested in what you found out about it.


----------



## traceyghazal

Hello, Could I get some help ID'ing and dating this bag please? The creed number is very faded but I believe the last four numbers are 9185.  Made in United States.


----------



## BeenBurned

traceyghazal said:


> Hello, Could I get some help ID'ing and dating this bag please? The creed number is very faded but I believe the last four numbers are 9185.  Made in United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992474


Style 9085 (duffel sac) is a highly faked and often closely faked style. Many of the fakes have seemingly "correct" serial/style numbers and the bag appears to be the correct style. 

You should post a picture of the creed to verify authenticity.


----------



## traceyghazal

BeenBurned said:


> Style 9085 (duffel sac) is a highly faked and often closely faked style. Many of the fakes have seemingly "correct" serial/style numbers and the bag appears to be the correct style.
> 
> You should post a picture of the creed to verify authenticity.


----------



## traceyghazal

traceyghazal said:


> View attachment 3992503


@BeenBurned what do you think?


----------



## Erilynn25

heather.snyder said:


> Did you ever receive any information on this tote? I recently bought one off ebay as well and would be interested in what you found out about it.


Style 7770 is the Hamptons Carryall from Spring 2001.  It originally retailed for $228.  It was offered in 3 colors: Stone with cadet leather base and apple green interior, Pale Pink with parchment leather base and pear green interior, and Navy with parchment leather base and pink interior.
Here is a picture in the Stone color:


Here is Coach's description of the item:
"Crisp twill and soft leather come together in a brilliant new bag. Rendered in a spectrum of spring's most-wanted shades. Two inside pockets. Expandable gusset with hidden snap side closures. Inside dog leash clip closure. Cotton twill fabric with vachetta leather handles and trim. Buck leather base. 16 ½" handles. 14 x 10 x 6."


----------



## whateve

traceyghazal said:


> Hello, Could I get some help ID'ing and dating this bag please? The creed number is very faded but I believe the last four numbers are 9185.  Made in United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992474





traceyghazal said:


> View attachment 3992503


It's authentic. It is actually 9165. It's a Legacy drawstring. One of my favorite styles.


----------



## traceyghazal

whateve said:


> It's authentic. It is actually 9165. It's a Legacy drawstring. One of my favorite styles.


Awesome!! Thanks so much!  The strap is a little short for me but it is a lovely bag.


----------



## heather.snyder

Erilynn25 said:


> Style 7770 is the Hamptons Carryall from Spring 2001.  It originally retailed for $228.  It was offered in 3 colors: Stone with cadet leather base and apple green interior, Pale Pink with parchment leather base and pear green interior, and Navy with parchment leather base and pink interior.
> Here is a picture in the Stone color:
> View attachment 3992501
> 
> Here is Coach's description of the item:
> "Crisp twill and soft leather come together in a brilliant new bag. Rendered in a spectrum of spring's most-wanted shades. Two inside pockets. Expandable gusset with hidden snap side closures. Inside dog leash clip closure. Cotton twill fabric with vachetta leather handles and trim. Buck leather base. 16 ½" handles. 14 x 10 x 6."


Thank you so much!


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know what this eye-catching tote is called?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Hobo...392015?hash=item41dcaff00f:g:ulAAAOSwspdaoHt5


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know what this eye-catching tote is called?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Hobo...392015?hash=item41dcaff00f:g:ulAAAOSwspdaoHt5


It looks like the Dakota Harvest tote 4207.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It looks like the Dakota Harvest tote 4207.
> View attachment 3993158


What year is that catalog picture?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> What year is that catalog picture?


I don't have it labeled in my files, but probably 1992.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It looks like the Dakota Harvest tote 4207.
> View attachment 3993158


Beautiful, thanks whateve!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't have it labeled in my files, but probably 1992.


Thanks, it's lovely!


----------



## sallellen

whateve said:


> It looks like the Dakota Harvest tote 4207.
> View attachment 3993158


Wow, nice!!


----------



## ziztur

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222866001441

Hello, what's the name of this thing?


----------



## holiday123

ziztur said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222866001441
> 
> Hello, what's the name of this thing?


Hi, If it's authentic, it's called a crosby carryall


----------



## Erilynn25

ziztur said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222866001441
> 
> Hello, what's the name of this thing?



Looks like the Crosby Carryall in Two Tone Leather, Light Gold/Apricot/Coral.  No 34351.


Here is another listing for one in better shape.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-COACH...874518?hash=item33e46ff4d6:g:0oIAAOSwnwVanljf


----------



## houseof999

https://bnc.lt/focc/nbQcsIzTbL

Name and style#?


----------



## Erilynn25

houseof999 said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/nbQcsIzTbL
> 
> Name and style#?


Coach Amanda Satin Framed Clutch in Brass/Silver.  No 42033.


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

Have you seen a Mini City Zip Tote? I'm wondering how it compares to the regular size and would love Mod shots if you have one.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! Does anyone know what bag this might be? I don’t have any measurements or other info, sorry.


----------



## houseof999

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! Does anyone know what bag this might be? I don’t have any measurements or other info, sorry.
> View attachment 4002591


Coach Bleecker Brooklyn. I think the one in the pic is the mini one.


----------



## dgphoto

houseof999 said:


> Coach Bleecker Brooklyn. I think the one in the pic is the mini one.



Thank you! I really appreciate the help, @houseof999.


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> Coach Bleecker Brooklyn. I think the one in the pic is the mini one.


Yes I have the same bag exact same colour


----------



## fleurdelise

I've been searching high and low for the name of this bag. It's pre-1994, so the serial number is completely random. It's similar in shape to the Soho Duffel, but certainly not as large. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

fleurdelise said:


> I've been searching high and low for the name of this bag. It's pre-1994, so the serial number is completely random. It's similar in shape to the Soho Duffel, but certainly not as large. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004316
> View attachment 4004317
> View attachment 4004318


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Is the bag in your possession? Measurements would be very helpful, as well as a picture of the Coach creed if possible.


----------



## Lake Effect

fleurdelise said:


> I've been searching high and low for the name of this bag. It's pre-1994, so the serial number is completely random. It's similar in shape to the Soho Duffel, but certainly not as large. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004316
> View attachment 4004317
> View attachment 4004318


It is possible it is the Monterey Hobo, from the Lightweights collection. I only know this because I have one!


----------



## Lake Effect

This lists the measurements for the Monterey Hobo.


----------



## fleurdelise

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> Is the bag in your possession? Measurements would be very helpful, as well as a picture of the Coach creed if possible.


Yes! It's roughly 11 3/4" tall and 12 1/4" at the opening. The bottom is about 4" wide.


----------



## fleurdelise

Lake Effect said:


> This lists the measurements for the Monterey Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005213


Didn't scroll down far enough to see your reply >_< Thank you so much! I've been looking at old Coach catalogs, but had yet to find this photo. Cheers!


----------



## fleurdelise

Ok, I've got another one for you. The pictures aren't as good, but will hopefully do. I believe this bag is from the Lightweight Collection, as it's very similar to the Shoulder Bag Style No. 4050, but the drawstring isn't adjustable. As far as I can tell from pictures, that's the only difference. Measurements are 11" x 8" x 3


----------



## Lake Effect

Hiya and welcome! Hmmm . . . interesting. It does seem to match the measurements and overall structure of a shoulder bag, 4050. Is it possible that it was altered? The original owner did not like the drawstring look/function and cut one drawstring off and threaded a single string across and sewed it or glued it? I tried enlarging your pics for a better look , but no success. 
I am interested to see what ladies with more experience have to say!


----------



## Hyacinth

fleurdelise said:


> Ok, I've got another one for you. The pictures aren't as good, but will hopefully do. I believe this bag is from the Lightweight Collection, as it's very similar to the Shoulder Bag Style No. 4050, but the drawstring isn't adjustable. As far as I can tell from pictures, that's the only difference. Measurements are 11" x 8" x 3
> View attachment 4005416
> View attachment 4005417
> View attachment 4005408
> View attachment 4005409
> View attachment 4005410





Lake Effect said:


> Hiya and welcome! Hmmm . . . interesting. It does seem to match the measurements and overall structure of a shoulder bag, 4050. Is it possible that it was altered? The original owner did not like the drawstring look/function and cut one drawstring off and threaded a single string across and sewed it or glued it? I tried enlarging your pics for a better look , but no success.
> I am interested to see what ladies with more experience have to say!



I agree with Lake Effect that it's a modified 4050 from 1987 or 1988, it's the only style I can find a match for and the only explanation that explains the differences. Here's Coach's catalog pic from the Holiday 1987 book:


----------



## ashan

Hi all! I wonder if you can help me. I purchased a briefcase on ebay. Coach Perry Slim Cross Grain Briefcase should be the name.. I am worried it might be fake. It was sold as unwanted gift and the coach website doesn't have this model on it's website any more.  I have contacted coach and they said they can't help much but they can confirm that there was a "Perry" model sold once..
Now about the bag: it came in a white bag protector which is silky smooth. logo and all looks ok.
The bag has a small leather tag which is different than the crossgrain of the bag. All metal parts have "coach" stamped on them including that mini tiny chain holding the leather tag. zippers as well with YKK.
All look ok but:
No Id number or serial number on the creed patch inside. Inspected the small pocket and found a No. and serial number on a tiny white tag. The creed patch is hard to read, it is made from the same cross grain / pebbled leather and it has the full logo with chariot.
On googling, there appears to be 2 variants of this bag and I am not sure which is original, although I tend to believe mine is fake,
So on some sites like tradesy, amazon and rakuten, the serial number is f59057- colour midnight
on mine it is f71681 which if googled leads straight to some dodgy webistes like coach coachtingtingchen and it doesn't even trigger the colour of the bag - all kinds of unusual colours on offering like red and off white which I don't think Coach would sell.

Now this bag is so well made...still doesn't smell like leather... and I have attached a picture of a stitching fault where it looks like the machine has gone twice over the same stitching on a 1 inch length and that's the only fault in terms of finishing.

Also, searching on tradesy and amazon and even rakuten, the suspected original bag has a laptop sleeve with a tab, but mine doesn't.
also pretty sure I've seen a photo of one with a serial number on the creed.
What is strange is,...how could this model just disappear all of a sudden from the coach website, not even cached (I checked) can't be found. Not one retailer has it in stock.

Please tell me your opinion...


----------



## ashan

However the same dodgy website ting ting displays the f59057 as a result with black colour and then 2 additional photos of the midnight navy ones but this time with a laptop sleeve with tab like so https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=PERRY SLIM BRIEF IN CROSSGRAIN LEATHER&style=COACH f59057&color=BLACK


	

		
			
		

		
	
I really don;t know what to think anymore
On ebay it looks like I have the fake... the real deal should have a laptop sleeve me thinks as it adds value, and the patch should look like this one on ebay below, also there are 3 mini inner pockets on that one whilst mine has only 2.  - https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...183087946521?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## BeenBurned

ashan said:


> Hi all! I wonder if you can help me. I purchased a briefcase on ebay. Coach Perry Slim Cross Grain Briefcase should be the name.. I am worried it might be fake. It was sold as unwanted gift and the coach website doesn't have this model on it's website any more.  I have contacted coach and they said they can't help much but they can confirm that there was a "Perry" model sold once..
> Now about the bag: it came in a white bag protector which is silky smooth. logo and all looks ok.
> The bag has a small leather tag which is different than the crossgrain of the bag. All metal parts have "coach" stamped on them including that mini tiny chain holding the leather tag. zippers as well with YKK.
> All look ok but:
> No Id number or serial number on the creed patch inside. Inspected the small pocket and found a No. and serial number on a tiny white tag. The creed patch is hard to read, it is made from the same cross grain / pebbled leather and it has the full logo with chariot.
> On googling, there appears to be 2 variants of this bag and I am not sure which is original, although I tend to believe mine is fake,
> So on some sites like tradesy, amazon and rakuten, the serial number is f59057- colour midnight
> on mine it is f71681 which if googled leads straight to some dodgy webistes like coach coachtingtingchen and it doesn't even trigger the colour of the bag - all kinds of unusual colours on offering like red and off white which I don't think Coach would sell.
> 
> Now this bag is so well made...still doesn't smell like leather... and I have attached a picture of a stitching fault where it looks like the machine has gone twice over the same stitching on a 1 inch length and that's the only fault in terms of finishing.
> 
> Also, searching on tradesy and amazon and even rakuten, the suspected original bag has a laptop sleeve with a tab, but mine doesn't.
> also pretty sure I've seen a photo of one with a serial number on the creed.
> What is strange is,...how could this model just disappear all of a sudden from the coach website, not even cached (I checked) can't be found. Not one retailer has it in stock.
> 
> Please tell me your opinion...





ashan said:


> However the same dodgy website ting ting displays the f59057 as a result with black colour and then 2 additional photos of the midnight navy ones but this time with a laptop sleeve with tab like so https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=PERRY SLIM BRIEF IN CROSSGRAIN LEATHER&style=COACH f59057&color=BLACK
> View attachment 4006487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don;t know what to think anymore
> On ebay it looks like I have the fake... the real deal should have a laptop sleeve me thinks as it adds value, and the patch should look like this one on ebay below, also there are 3 mini inner pockets on that one whilst mine has only 2.  - https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...183087946521?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Hi @ashan 

Welcome to TPF. I realize this site is confusing and I'll answer your concerns here but for future requests on authenticity, please post on the thread dedicated to authenticating items: 
*Authenticate This COACH*
See the first post on the first page for the posting format and information we need, one item of which includes a link to the listing when the item in question came from an online site. 

First thing I'll say (to calm your nerves) is that SO FAR, I don't see any problems regarding authenticity although the pictures you've posted aren't adequate. If the listing shows it, a link to the listing will work but we need to see the full front and back of the bag. 
*I do believe that the bag is authentic.*

Calling Coach for authentications is useless for several reasons. 

First of all, sales clerks are trained to sell, NOT to authenticate.
Nothing can be authenticated over the phone. They can't see the item, can't see the construction and don't know what the item is that you have in hand.
Sometimes if you read the serial number, they'll might be able to identify the style of bag that would belong to that serial number. But that would be only in the case of a valid serial number. And that seemingly "valid" serial number can be on a fake! 
Additionally, not every style of item is in their computer system. They've been known to tell callers that a perfectly authentic bag is fake because they couldn't look it up. 
Another issue is that MFF (made for factory) outlet items aren't in their database so they can't look those up. 
Both 71681 and 59057 are bags that were made specifically to be sold in their outlet stores so those items were NEVER on Coach's website, though they may have been on the online outlet site. But just because it isn't on the site doesn't mean that the style doesn't exist or that it's fake.
You referred to tingtingchen as a "dodgy" website but from what I've seen, they appear to be an Asian site similar to ebay. On Asian sites,  you may sometimes see items you won't see in the US or other countries because Coach sometimes makes items for targeted markets. (The briefcase you bought doesn't seem to be one of the Asian market bags.)
Regarding the comparisons you've made between your bag (71681) and the other (59057), there ARE differences because they're 2 different styles! When comparing, you MUST compare apples to apples, i.e., your 71681 to other 71681s. 

There are currently 8 listings for that style and if you compare, your bag is like those: 
https://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fr...=m570.l1313&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+71681-pants


----------



## ashan

thank you, however I have to disagree with you on the dodgy website... that is not an ebay like website. https://www.tingtingchen.com/about.php they don't even claim to be, and what do they sell? only high end luxury brands.  Ok, I got the part with apples and oranges, but my doubt is that my apple was invented whilst the orange is the real deal. how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one? If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent? Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model? at least in the cache version... 
of all 6 results, 1 is totally different, 3 don't show the inside, and 1 (the ash colour) has got s lighyly different leather patch inside. My point is, if I am suspicious of an item I bough on ebay why should I trust other ebay listings? 
For the amount of asian shops having this on sale is much higher than the US listings on the bay...


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Hi @ashan
> 
> Welcome to TPF. I realize this site is confusing and I'll answer your concerns here but for future requests on authenticity, please post on the thread dedicated to authenticating items:
> *Authenticate This COACH*
> See the first post on the first page for the posting format and information we need, one item of which includes a link to the listing when the item in question came from an online site.
> 
> First thing I'll say (to calm your nerves) is that SO FAR, I don't see any problems regarding authenticity although the pictures you've posted aren't adequate. If the listing shows it, a link to the listing will work but we need to see the full front and back of the bag.
> *I do believe that the bag is authentic.*
> 
> Calling Coach for authentications is useless for several reasons.
> 
> First of all, sales clerks are trained to sell, NOT to authenticate.
> Nothing can be authenticated over the phone. They can't see the item, can't see the construction and don't know what the item is that you have in hand.
> Sometimes if you read the serial number, they'll might be able to identify the style of bag that would belong to that serial number. But that would be only in the case of a valid serial number. And that seemingly "valid" serial number can be on a fake!
> Additionally, not every style of item is in their computer system. They've been known to tell callers that a perfectly authentic bag is fake because they couldn't look it up.
> Another issue is that MFF (made for factory) outlet items aren't in their database so they can't look those up.
> Both 71681 and 59057 are bags that were made specifically to be sold in their outlet stores so those items were NEVER on Coach's website, though they may have been on the online outlet site. But just because it isn't on the site doesn't mean that the style doesn't exist or that it's fake.
> You referred to tingtingchen as a "dodgy" website but from what I've seen, they appear to be an Asian site similar to ebay. On Asian sites,  you may sometimes see items you won't see in the US or other countries because Coach sometimes makes items for targeted markets. (The briefcase you bought doesn't seem to be one of the Asian market bags.)
> Regarding the comparisons you've made between your bag (71681) and the other (59057), there ARE differences because they're 2 different styles! When comparing, you MUST compare apples to apples, i.e., your 71681 to other 71681s.
> 
> There are currently 8 listings for that style and if you compare, your bag is like those:
> https://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fr...=m570.l1313&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+71681-pants





ashan said:


> thank you, however I have to disagree with you on the dodgy website... that is not an ebay like website. https://www.tingtingchen.com/about.php they don't even claim to be, and what do they sell? only high end luxury brands.  Ok, I got the part with apples and oranges, but my doubt is that my apple was invented whilst the orange is the real deal. how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one? If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent? Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model? at least in the cache version...
> of all 6 results, 1 is totally different, 3 don't show the inside, and 1 (the ash colour) has got s lighyly different leather patch inside. My point is, if I am suspicious of an item I bough on ebay why should I trust other ebay listings?
> For the amount of asian shops having this on sale is much higher than the US listings on the bay...


You seem to want to believe that your bag is fake yet you aren't answering the requests I'd made. 
1. Please post a link to the listing 
2. Please post pictures of the front and back of the bag if the listing itself doesn't show those parts. 

*You state: *"my doubt is that my apple was invented whilst the orange is the real deal." 
*My response*: Are you saying that 71681 is not a legitimate style but that 59057 is? You are WRONG!! Both are legitimate styles although that's not to say that one or both can't be faked. They are two DIFFERENT styles and the details aren't going to match. 

*You state: *"how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one?" 
*My response*: Many sellers don't know what to show and/or neglect to show all the required pictures but from what I saw, not a single listing that showed creeds for 71681 had a serial number on the creed. 

*You state: *"If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent?" 
*My response*: Because if you've read any of TPF's Coach subforum over the years, you'll know that Coach's middle name is "INCONSISTENT!" And in fact we've said many times that "the most consistent thing about Coach is its inconsistency.

And there are even cases when depending on the year and the factory where a bag is made, some versions of the SAME STYLE can have a serial number and others have a white label with numbers. 

*You state: *"Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model? at least in the cache version..." 
*My response*: Because not everything shows up on the web, reliable or not! However I did find Coach's OWN BLOG where they do show the style of YOUR BAG: 

This is their June 10, 2015 blog post. 
http://coachfactoryoutlets.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-coach-june-10-sales-event-2015_12.html
Check out #2. COACH f71681 - SLIM BRIEF IN CROSSGRAIN LEATHER - BLACK
COACH MSRP - $595
SALE - $269




--------------------------------------------------
Again, I'll respectfully request that you post a link to the listing you bought so we can see the pictures in the listing. 

Also, I'll repeat that there's NO indication that your bag is fake based on your pictures that you've posted so far.


----------



## JackieW

chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> May I ask help in authenticating this Coach bag, please?
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/222876278156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea


----------



## Hyacinth

ashan said:


> thank you, however I have to disagree with you on the dodgy website... that is not an ebay like website. https://www.tingtingchen.com/about.php they don't even claim to be, and what do they sell? only high end luxury brands.  Ok, I got the part with apples and oranges, but my doubt is that my apple was invented whilst the orange is the real deal. how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one? If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent? Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model? at least in the cache version...
> of all 6 results, 1 is totally different, 3 don't show the inside, and 1 (the ash colour) has got s lighyly different leather patch inside. My point is, if I am suspicious of an item I bough on ebay why should I trust other ebay listings?
> For the amount of asian shops having this on sale is much higher than the US listings on the bay...



Ashan - I have NO idea why you're refusing to listen to the experts here, of whom BeenBurned is the very best you could ever hope to find when it comes to Coach products, especially recent ones. What she's already posted is 100 percent correct but you seem to have your fingers stuck in your ears and refuse to listen.

POINTS I'M GOING TO CONFIRM:
(and yes, I'm going to be a bit sarcastic because I get *extremely* annoyed at people who ask for help and don't listen to or believe what you're telling them)

1- You can only compare bags with the SAME EXACT STYLE NUMBER. And for finer details such as creed stampings, you can only compare bags with the SAME STYLE NUMBER AND PRODUCTION CODES SHOWING THE BAGS WERE MADE IN THE SAME MONTH, YEAR AND PLANT. Does that seem like a difficult thing to understand? Why do you think 2 different style bags made two years apart should be identical? BECAUSE THEY'RE NOT, AND WERE NEVER INTENDED TO BE.

2- Coach newer cross-grain leathers often DON't smell or feel like leather. Walk your butt into a Coach store, pick up a few, and SMELL.

3- Coach sometimes doubles or reinforces stitching. So what?

$-*IF *the laptop sleeve is missing or you think it is, why do you think that makes it fake? With items sold through the outlets, and sometimes and even through full-price stores, often employees remove things like hangtags and small parts for other customers. They DON'T order replacements for what was removed.
HOWEVER
NONE OF THE OTHER EXAMPLES I'VE FOUND OF THIS STYLE HAVE A LAPTOP SLEEVE WITH A TAB EITHER. Why do you feel yours should have one?

4- you asked _"What is strange is,...how could this model just disappear all of a sudden from the coach website, not even cached (I checked) can't be found. Not one retailer has it in stock."_
BECAUSE IT WAS A STYLE MADE FOR THE FACTORY OUTLET STORES AS SHOWN BY THE "F" IN FRONT OF THE STYLE NUMBER, AND OUTLET-EXCLUSIVE ITEMS WILL NEVER APPEAR ON THE COACH.COM WEBSITE. AND IF THEY'RE SOLD OUT, THEY WON'T BE IN ANY STORES EITHER, OUTLET OR OTHERWISE.

5- more questions that have already basically been answered but you weren't paying attention:
_how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one? _
because Coach stopped stamping serial numbers in bags for almost 3 years including the period when yours was made. That information is all over this forum site in dozens of posts and also in places like the Daria48 Fake Coach Numbers List at Ebay: THAT'S WHY THAT TINY WHITE TAG  IS INSIDE THE POCKET
Part 1
https://www.ebay.com/gds/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-NT-4903-and-more-part-1-/10000000244432249/g.html
Part 2
https://www.ebay.com/gds/Fake-Coach-Serial-Numbers-Part-2-/10000000179041909/g.html

t_hank you, however I have to disagree with you on the dodgy website... that is not an ebay like website._
Why do you believ it's a dodgy website? Do you think all sites outside the US have to look like Ebay? And how closely did you look? Did you even notice that *tingtingchen.com is NOT a retail sales website??? *
It's a BLOG AND REFERENCE SITE THAT LISTS CURRENT AND RECENT SALE PRICES AT THE COACH FACTORY STORES OUTLET SALES, JUST LIKE a site many of us use, "coachfactoryoutlets.blogspot.com". You couldn't buy anything from them if you tried. So how does that make them dodgy???

_If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent? _
Because "similar" doesnt mean "identical". Check your online dictionary. If they were made to be identical they MIGHT have had the same style number. Or they might not

_Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model?_
Because mff items were almost never sold to large stores for resale, they were already "marked down" and sold at the outlets and on the FOS - Factory Online Sales.

_My point is, if I am suspicious of an item I bough on ebay why should I trust other ebay listings?_
They're NOT always trustworthy. But if half a dozen sellers have the same style bag from the outlet and all the details among them are identical, they're probably genuine. And they're a LOT more trustworthy than the comments and unsustainable conclusions you're coming up with, without knowing the facts or accepting the facts when they're explained to you.

If you don't like the tone of my answers, sorry. But you've had a full explanation from the best in the business and if you still refuse to believe it I'm not going to waste any more of my time on the subject. The bag you have looks perfectly genuine.

GOOD NIGHT.



DAMN, I haven't exploded in a long time. I needed that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> DAMN, I haven't exploded in a long time. I needed that.


LOL! And I need that laugh!


----------



## ashan

Really helpful,  learned a lot but it seems that you are over reacting, I asked for help and not drama. Glad you let of some steam though. Thanks for all the details, you obviously know more than me but put yourself in my shoes for a moment. I took everything on board and red everything. 
(Is it here where you exploded?)  - Don't need to check my dictionary so get off your high coach and understand what I meant. I'm sure you did. 
Finally found the outlet website and surprise: the f59 model is shown there but not mine. I will try to get it with the caching website.
About the pictures, I have posted my own pictures with high resolution thinking that is better than that dark photo from the original listing.
Stitching is not reinforced but it looked odd because I red on a guide that these are not usual for Coach, that is a double stitching out of place and completely unnecessary, it is not for reinforcement. This together with the massive amount of results on google search from the Asian markets confused me (Malaysa, China, Hong Kong, Thailand, India, Japan and many more). I did not try to challenge your answers but merely to know the truth. look on this page: https://www.rakuten.com.tw/shop/topshopinc/product/ir6ayc7i5/ the picture is of a different model with f7681 number. Of course you don't even know what to think anymore. There were also pictures with smooth creed, with stitches on the side and not all over in a square, and generally there were more results for the f59 model, and it made me think that it was the original and this was a copy.
It's like the Samsung clones that look identical on the outside but something in the inside is changed. I had to be suspicious with good reasons.


----------



## ashan

T


BeenBurned said:


> You seem to want to believe that your bag is fake yet you aren't answering the requests I'd made.
> 1. Please post a link to the listing
> 2. Please post pictures of the front and back of the bag if the listing itself doesn't show those parts.
> 
> *You state: *"my doubt is that my apple was invented whilst the orange is the real deal."
> *My response*: Are you saying that 71681 is not a legitimate style but that 59057 is? You are WRONG!! Both are legitimate styles although that's not to say that one or both can't be faked. They are two DIFFERENT styles and the details aren't going to match.
> 
> *You state: *"how come one has serial number and different creed patch and mine hasn't got one?"
> *My response*: Many sellers don't know what to show and/or neglect to show all the required pictures but from what I saw, not a single listing that showed creeds for 71681 had a serial number on the creed.
> 
> *You state: *"If they are similar models how can coach not keep the details consistent?"
> *My response*: Because if you've read any of TPF's Coach subforum over the years, you'll know that Coach's middle name is "INCONSISTENT!" And in fact we've said many times that "the most consistent thing about Coach is its inconsistency.
> 
> And there are even cases when depending on the year and the factory where a bag is made, some versions of the SAME STYLE can have a serial number and others have a white label with numbers.
> 
> *You state: *"Sure if it is a mff product why I can't find on the whole wide web a reliable source that sold this model? at least in the cache version..."
> *My response*: Because not everything shows up on the web, reliable or not! However I did find Coach's OWN BLOG where they do show the style of YOUR BAG:
> 
> This is their June 10, 2015 blog post.
> http://coachfactoryoutlets.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-coach-june-10-sales-event-2015_12.html
> Check out #2. COACH f71681 - SLIM BRIEF IN CROSSGRAIN LEATHER - BLACK
> COACH MSRP - $595
> SALE - $269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> Again, I'll respectfully request that you post a link to the listing you bought so we can see the pictures in the listing.
> 
> Also, I'll repeat that there's NO indication that your bag is fake based on your pictures that you've posted so far.


I refuse to believe that Coach Outlet has a blogspot account. Nope that is an amateur blog directing to all kinds of websites managed by an user called HandHand Ba, whilst the information is like a tweet and may be accurate I just had to say it. It is another ting ting, serve for nothing page.


----------



## BeenBurned

ashan said:


> T
> 
> I refuse to believe that Coach Outlet has a blogspot account. Nope that is an amateur blog directing to all kinds of websites managed by an user called HandHand Ba, whilst the information is like a tweet and may be accurate I just had to say it. It is another ting ting, serve for nothing page.


Okay, go pay $7.50 for a professional authentication. Chances are you'll get the same response(s) you got here. And hopefully, you'll be smart enough to use a company that knows the brands they authenticate. 

*Stitching is not reinforced but it looked odd because I red on a guide that these are not usual for Coach, that is a double stitching out of place and completely unnecessary, it is not for reinforcement. *
In sewing, it's called back tacking and is necessary reinforcement done to help prevent (or minimize) unraveling of stitching. 
Educate: *Sewing Terms to Know - Threads*


*This together with the massive amount of results on google search from the Asian markets confused me (Malaysa, China, Hong Kong, Thailand, India, Japan and many more). I did not try to challenge your answers but merely to know the truth. *
While there are a lot of fakes coming out of China (as well as the US, Europe, and every other country, for that matter), many Coach sellers in the US have Singaporan, Malaysian and other Asian buyers who purchase from here because Coach is very expensive in their country. They buy relatively inexpensively from American sellers and resell in their own countries on sites like tingtingchen, Rakuten, Carousel, Deluxemall and others. 

*look on this page: https://www.rakuten.com.tw/shop/topshopinc/product/ir6ayc7i5/ the picture is of a different model with f7681 number. *
I'm not sure what model that is but since you were mixing up style numbers 71681 and 59057, is it not inconceivable that another seller might have done the same thing?


----------



## Hyacinth

ashan said:


> Really helpful,  learned a lot but it seems that you are over reacting, I asked for help and not drama. Glad you let of some steam though. Thanks for all the details, you obviously know more than me but put yourself in my shoes for a moment. I took everything on board and red everything.
> (Is it here where you exploded?)  - Don't need to check my dictionary so get off your high coach and understand what I meant. I'm sure you did.
> Finally found the outlet website and surprise: the f59 model is shown there but not mine. I will try to get it with the caching website.
> About the pictures, I have posted my own pictures with high resolution thinking that is better than that dark photo from the original listing.
> Stitching is not reinforced but it looked odd because I red on a guide that these are not usual for Coach, that is a double stitching out of place and completely unnecessary, it is not for reinforcement. This together with the massive amount of results on google search from the Asian markets confused me (Malaysa, China, Hong Kong, Thailand, India, Japan and many more). *I did not try to challenge your answers but merely to know the truth. look on this page: https://www.rakuten.com.tw/shop/topshopinc/product/ir6ayc7i5/ the picture is of a different model with f7681 number.* Of course you don't even know what to think anymore. There were also pictures with smooth creed, with stitches on the side and not all over in a square, and generally there were more results for the f59 model, and it made me think that it was the original and this was a copy.
> It's like the Samsung clones that look identical on the outside but something in the inside is changed. I had to be suspicious with good reasons.



I saw that Rakuten listing and it's apparently of a different style bag and can't be compared to the one you bought. Unless I can actually SEE a tag or patch with a valid serial number, I NEVER assume that a seller, or even a site as widely known as Rakuten, gets everything right. In fact it's usually the opposite.

In short - I beleive what I can see and validate. What some seller claims, whether it's a style's name, style number, age, or any other detail is just wishful thinking on their part until proven. Especially since Coach eleiminated the stamped serial numbers on the creeds back in 2014, a helluva lot of sellers have NO idea what the style number of the bag they're selling is, so they find one on Ebay that looks close and use that one. And to make the problem even worse, Coach for some unknown reason created FAKE serial numbers for some of their recent styles, the style number stamped on the patch isn't the same as the one on the tiny white tag inside the bag. When there's a discrepancy, the numbers on the tiny white tag are the ones that are correct.

Now - if you want to learn more, stick around. We love to share our knowledge because some of us actually do have egos and enjoy "showing off", but the thing is, we usually DO know what we're talking about 99.99 percent of the time. And we have every right, in our own minds anyway, to get PO'd when someone doesn't listen. If you'd spent 10 or 12 years learning a subject front to back (and maybe you HAVE), it's irritating as HE11 when someone doesn't think you know what you're talking about. Along with the ego thing there's also, at least in my case, a shortness of temper that comes with being almost 70 years old. And since I can't take it out at home, or scream at the neighborhood kids to "get off my lawn!", I let myself vent here. It doesn't mean I'm a BAD person, just that at my age I expect everyone to recognise my innate perfection, as well as that of my colleagues here on the boards. 

We're some of the best you'll find when it comes to Coach and if you hang around you'll learn a lot, if you want to. *Listen, and ask questions*. And above all, never expect Coach or Coach products to be perfect, or Coach to do things for a logical or intelligent or even practical reason, because they *don't* and we've seen more than enough to prove it a hundred times over.

(Welcome to tPF, by the way. You've already been at the receiving end of one of my rants so that makes your membership official.)


----------



## Hyacinth

ashan said:


> T
> 
> I refuse to believe that Coach Outlet has a blogspot account. Nope that is an amateur blog directing to all kinds of websites managed by an user called HandHand Ba, whilst the information is like a tweet and may be accurate I just had to say it. It is another ting ting, serve for nothing page.



DAMMIT, Girl, you're NOT LISTENING.

*I never said it was an official Coach site, did I?* My exact words were _"It's a BLOG AND REFERENCE SITE THAT LISTS CURRENT AND RECENT SALE PRICES AT THE COACH FACTORY STORES OUTLET SALES, JUST LIKE a site many of us use, "coachfactoryoutlets.blogspot.com". You couldn't buy anything from them if you tried. So how does that make them dodgy???"_ Why do you keep assuming things that aren't there? Of COURSE it's a personal blog, that's what blogs usually ARE. BOTH of those blogs are personal sites. You can figure out whether it's an official company page just by reading a few of the site details and doing a WhoIs search for where it originates!

You get an idea in your head and then it sticks there and you accept your conclusions as facts before they've been verified or shot down! And what it is, who writes it or whether they link to other sites they may have made or maybe just find interesting has nothing whatsoever to do with the bag you have.

I'm starting to lose my temper again - if you can't ASK QUESTIONS before jumping to conclusions, you have a serious problem. Or maybe it just means you have a potential career in politics ahead of you. Either way, you don't seem to be looking for valid answers, and I'm not interested in battles of wits or wills. Open your ears and your mind. You have the right to make up your own _opinions,_ but you DON'T have the right to make up your own _facts._


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> DAMMIT, Girl, you're NOT LISTENING.
> 
> *I never said it was an official Coach site, did I?* Why do you keep assuming things that aren't there? Of COURSE it's a personal blog, that's what blogs ARE. You get an idea in your head and then it sticks there and you accept your conclusions as facts before they've been verified or shot down! And what it is, who writes it or whether they link to other sites they may have made or maybe just find interesting has nothing whatsoever to do with the bag you have.
> 
> I'm starting to lose my temper again - if you can't ASK QUESTIONS before jumping to conclusions, you have a serious problem. Or maybe it just means you have a potential career in politics ahead of you. Either way, you're not looking for valid answers, and I'm not interested in battles of wits or wills. Open your ears and your mind. You have the right to make up your own opinions, but you DON'T have the right to make up your own facts.


I'll take my whacks for that. It was I who implied (incorrectly) that the blog was Coach's.

But until Ashan decides to be less argumentative and opts to listen, I'm done with this discussion.

I'm still waiting for a link to the listing from which that briefcase was purchased, having requested it at least 3 times already!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'll take my whacks for that. It was I who implied (incorrectly) that the blog was Coach's.
> 
> But until Ashan decides to be less argumentative and opts to listen, I'm done with this discussion.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a link to the listing from which that briefcase was purchased, having requested it at least 3 times already!



It's becoming more and more obvious that she doesn't want answers, she wants to be told that she's right. And THAT dog don't hunt.


----------



## Lake Effect

Damn. I've never been a receiving end of a rant. Well , yet . Oh wait that's right, I usually post links and photos when asked when I am getting free and probably the best Coach authentication around in, forget 24 hours, several hours. 
Going to make a cup a tea and catch up on reading here. Amazon prime video can wait!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Damn. I've never been a receiving end of a rant. Well , yet . Oh wait that's right, I usually post links and photos when asked when I am getting free and probably the best Coach authentication around in, forget 24 hours, several hours.
> Going to make a cup a tea and catch up on reading here. Amazon prime video can wait!



Hey, any time you want to be on the receiving end of one of my rants, just let me know. It's a midterm election year, and we have a gubernatorial primary that finishes up tomorrow so I'm so fed up with robocalls and bright shiny campaign propaganda clogging my mailbox and campaign workers ringing my doorbell that I'm just spoiling for a fight. I counted TWELVE bleedin' mailers from just ONE candidate, plus several robocalls, and I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE !!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> Hey, any time you want to be on the receiving end of one of my rants, just let me know. It's a midterm election year, and we have a gubernatorial primary that finishes up tomorrow so I'm so fed up with robocalls and bright shiny campaign propaganda clogging my mailbox and campaign workers ringing my doorbell that I'm just spoiling for a fight. I counted TWELVE bleedin' mailers from just ONE candidate, plus several robocalls, and I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE !!!!!


I will do my best not to intentionally provoke you , lol .
DAMMIT  Girl, you're NOT LISTENING = the new , HEY KID, GET OFF MY LAWN. LMAO posts like this makes looking at crap fake Coach listings for my vintage passion worth it.
You may have edged whateve's post *Berkley's are hairy* out of my favorite post ever spot. I may have to deliberate. *makes more tea*


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I will do my best not to intentionally provoke you , lol .
> DAMMIT  Girl, you're NOT LISTENING = the new , HEY KID, GET OFF MY LAWN. LMAO posts like this makes looking at crap fake Coach listings for my vintage passion worth it.
> You may have edged whateve's post *Berkley's are hairy* out of my favorite post ever spot. I may have to deliberate. *makes more tea*



If you want to add something a bit stronger to that tea, I'm with you.

On second thought, there's a fresh carton of orange juice in the fridge and half a bottle of vodka in the cabinet. At this point, tea even with "enhancements" probably won't have much effect.

Wondering if there's a full moon ... 


*ETA* - Aaaaahhhh, nature programs on NatGeo. I'm starting to feel a bit calmer.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> If you want to add something a bit stronger to that tea, I'm with you.
> 
> On second thought, there's a fresh carton of orange juice in the fridge and half a bottle of vodka in the cabinet. At this point, tea even with "enhancements" probably won't have much effect.
> 
> Wondering if there's a full moon ...
> 
> 
> *ETA* - Aaaaahhhh, nature programs on NatGeo. I'm starting to feel a bit calmer.


Glad you'rd coming down lol. I need to say GN. It's a school night for me so I stuck with Tate's cookies!


----------



## fleurdelise

Hyacinth said:


> I agree with Lake Effect that it's a modified 4050 from 1987 or 1988, it's the only style I can find a match for and the only explanation that explains the differences. Here's Coach's catalog pic from the Holiday 1987 book:
> 
> View attachment 4005719


 It's possible, but it was definitely altered by a professional if it was altered at all! It's a mystery.


----------



## Lake Effect

fleurdelise said:


> It's possible, but it was definitely altered by a professional if it was altered at all! It's a mystery.


I love a mystery. Lol. Doesn't surprise me. I see alot of bags on eBay and Etsy and pics that people post of here of bags that have been altered. Some are done by very skilled leather workers so the alteration is not apparent. I have a bag with a very long carrying strap that someone put an additional buckle hole about half way on the strap, resulting in the ability to use with quite  a short strap! It was such a clean, neat hole, obviously done by a leather worker that I had the bag for at least a month before I noticed it. And someone posted a pic of strap that looked like some made slits in it with a steak knife, oy.


----------



## Wendyann7

What is the name of this wallet?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hyacinth said:


> It's becoming more and more obvious that she doesn't want answers, she wants to be told that she's right. And THAT dog don't hunt.


Love it


----------



## Erilynn25

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4010017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of this wallet?


Mini Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in leather (Antique Nickel/Black).  Style number 52328


----------



## Wendyann7

Erilynn25 said:


> Mini Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in leather (Antique Nickel/Black).  Style number 52328
> View attachment 4011570



That’s it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Anyone know what the name/number is for this wallet? It's got the turnlock flap over a zip around/accordian style wallet.
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Blac...rentrq:67aff9c91620a68826ce59a1fffc9418|iid:1


----------



## whateve

Belleetbonne said:


> Anyone know what the name/number is for this wallet? It's got the turnlock flap over a zip around/accordian style wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015577
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black-Leather-Zip-Around-Turnlock-Flap-Long-Accordian-Wallet-HTF-EUC/222814653458?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=50426&meid=e500f82a2f0b4d5e9b861be152d5662e&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=222814653458&itm=222814653458&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:5d938558-31c4-11e8-abbe-74dbd180e7fb|parentrq:67aff9c91620a68826ce59a1fffc9418|iid:1


I don't, but I believe it is from 2009 when the Cricket bags were made.


----------



## Erilynn25

Belleetbonne said:


> Anyone know what the name/number is for this wallet? It's got the turnlock flap over a zip around/accordian style wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015577
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black-Leather-Zip-Around-Turnlock-Flap-Long-Accordian-Wallet-HTF-EUC/222814653458?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=50426&meid=e500f82a2f0b4d5e9b861be152d5662e&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=222814653458&itm=222814653458&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:5d938558-31c4-11e8-abbe-74dbd180e7fb|parentrq:67aff9c91620a68826ce59a1fffc9418|iid:1





whateve said:


> I don't, but I believe it is from 2009 when the Cricket bags were made.



Whateve is correct, it is part of the Cricket line from 2009.  It is the Cricket Zip-Around Wallet.  Style number 42637.


----------



## justinsmoustache

Hi all,

Not sure if this is a Bleecker?  The pictures of Bleeckers I've found seem to have coach embossed onto the front/back of the bag.


----------



## whateve

justinsmoustache said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is a Bleecker?  The pictures of Bleeckers I've found seem to have coach embossed onto the front/back of the bag.


It's not a Bleecker. It was called a small duffle sac.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Erilynn25 said:


> Whateve is correct, it is part of the Cricket line from 2009.  It is the Cricket Zip-Around Wallet.  Style number 42637.
> View attachment 4016344


Thank you whateve & evelyn25! I knew the styling of the edges was very specific - I had a "duh" moment when you said Cricket!


----------



## Molly0

Please help me identify this lovely old “made in US” girl.  I recognize the “bullet eye” imprint and know what that means but not sure of how to read this type of No. on the creed patch.  This silky leather is really amazing and has been kept pristine.  Lucky for me !


----------



## Hyacinth

Molly0 said:


> Please help me identify this lovely old “made in US” girl.  I recognize the “bullet eye” imprint and know what that means but not sure of how to read this type of No. on the creed patch.  This silky leather is really amazing and has been kept pristine.  Lucky for me !
> View attachment 4017896
> View attachment 4017896
> View attachment 4017897
> View attachment 4017898
> View attachment 4017899
> View attachment 4017900
> View attachment 4017901



It's a Bleecker Satchel made in February of 2000. And it's in beautiful condition for an 18 year old bag.


----------



## Molly0

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Bleecker Satchel made in February of 2000. And it's in beautiful condition for an 18 year old bag.


Thank you so much!  I rescued it from a thrift store and it does appear that it was either not used at all or was really well taken care of.
My lucky day!   
Thanks again Hyacinth!


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! I have two bags I’d like to identify. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I have two bags I’d like to identify. Any help is appreciated!
> View attachment 4019960
> 
> View attachment 4019961


The top one is Karee Satchel 11375. The 2007 catalog just says Karee but most people assume it is part of the Legacy Thompson collection.
The bottom is more recent. I can't think of it right now.


----------



## holiday123

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I have two bags I’d like to identify. Any help is appreciated!
> View attachment 4019960
> 
> View attachment 4019961


I believe the bottom is a whiplash central satchel #35950.  Pretty color!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> The top one is Karee Satchel 11375. The 2007 catalog just says Karee but most people assume it is part of the Legacy Thompson collection.
> The bottom is more recent. I can't think of it right now.





holiday123 said:


> I believe the bottom is a whiplash central satchel #35950.  Pretty color!



Thank you both! Now I’m off to hunt them down!


----------



## Philly215

Hello! I picked up this bag at a yardsale, and have no clue when it is from or if it's even real! Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Philly215 said:


> Hello! I picked up this bag at a yardsale, and have no clue when it is from or if it's even real! Any help would be much appreciated.


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

Philly215 said:


> Hello! I picked up this bag at a yardsale, and have no clue when it is from or if it's even real! Any help would be much appreciated.


 
FAKE. Fake serial number, fake lining, and real Coach Swingpacks NEVER have straps with the name Coach woven into the fabric. There are other problems too.


----------



## JaredC

Can anyone id this coach wallet please


----------



## BeenBurned

JaredC said:


> Can anyone id this coach wallet please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025131
> View attachment 4025132


It looks like it might be style 5520, from approx. 2004-ish.


----------



## JaredC

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like it might be style 5520, from approx. 2004-ish.
> View attachment 4025298


Hey thanks i got it in 2011 and i called and asked about it just now and they told me that im missing 1 number from the style number but thank you for your help.


----------



## JaredC

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like it might be style 5520, from approx. 2004-ish.
> View attachment 4025298


I got my wallet in 2011 and i called the coach store with the style number you posted and they said it needs to be 5 numbers but thank you for the help.


----------



## BeenBurned

JaredC said:


> Can anyone id this coach wallet please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025129
> View attachment 4025130
> View attachment 4025131
> View attachment 4025132





BeenBurned said:


> It looks like it might be style 5520, from approx. 2004-ish.
> View attachment 4025298





JaredC said:


> Hey thanks i got it in 2011 and i called and asked about it just now and they told me that im missing 1 number from the style number but thank you for your help.


My estimate of the age of the wallet might be off. 

Did you buy it new from a Coach store? If you got it at an outlet store in 2011, it's possible that they may have had a return or found some NOS (new old stock). If you bought it second hand, there's no way to know when the original owner bought it. 

As for calling Coach, I'm suspecting that you got misinformation. (And it's not the first time they've done it!) 

By "missing 1 number," they are referring to style numbers that are currently 5 digits, but back when I believe your wallet was made, style numbers were just 4 digits. 

Coach employees aren't trained to authenticate and if an item isn't currently in their stores or the style number isn't in their computer system, they assume it's either fake, an incorrect style number or non-existent style number. 

I assure you that the style number of the wallet I posted is only 4 digits and is about 13-14 years old. There could possibly have been similar newer wallets with 5 digits and maybe that's one you may have bought in 2011 but I can't find any style number to verify it.


----------



## JaredC

BeenBurned said:


> My estimate of the age of the wallet might be off.
> 
> Did you buy it new from a Coach store? If you got it at an outlet store in 2011, it's possible that they may have had a return or found some NOS (new old stock). If you bought it second hand, there's no way to know when the original owner bought it.
> 
> As for calling Coach, I'm suspecting that you got misinformation. (And it's not the first time they've done it!)
> 
> By "missing 1 number," they are referring to style numbers that are currently 5 digits, but back when I believe your wallet was made, style numbers were just 4 digits.
> 
> Coach employees aren't trained to authenticate and if an item isn't currently in their stores or the style number isn't in their computer system, they assume it's either fake, an incorrect style number or non-existent style number.
> 
> I assure you that the style number of the wallet I posted is only 4 digits and is about 13-14 years old. There could possibly have been similar newer wallets with 5 digits and maybe that's one you may have bought in 2011 but I can't find any style number to verify it.


I got it at a coach outlet in woodbury commons over in ny brand new. Thank you for the info i was just looking to get another one but i see now that that isn't going to happen.


----------



## BeenBurned

JaredC said:


> I got it at a coach outlet in woodbury commons over in ny brand new. Thank you for the info i was just looking to get another one but i see now that that isn't going to happen.


If you search for Coach mens signature bifold wallets, you might find a used one but there are similar newer styles. Many of the signature ones are coated, possibly to help prevent fraying and wear and tear of the fabric.

Here's one example. (I don't know the seller or the item; just pointing out the similar style):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-...143282&hash=item25eca57b0c:g:8d0AAOSwlAZadQQr


----------



## JaredC

BeenBurned said:


> If you search for Coach mens signature bifold wallets, you might find a used one but there are similar newer styles. Many of the signature ones are coated, possibly to help prevent fraying and wear and tear of the fabric.
> 
> Here's one example. (I don't know the seller or the item; just pointing out the similar style):
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-...143282&hash=item25eca57b0c:g:8d0AAOSwlAZadQQr


Thanks i dont like the newer coated ones. I'll definitely look on ebay.


----------



## missbaltimore

Greetings! I’m hoping someone can identify this vintage bag. I thought it was a Pocket Bag but the catalogue picture I found shows buckles at either side to attach the shoulder strap. Is this an earlier version or a different bag?


----------



## houseof999

missbaltimore said:


> View attachment 4025553
> View attachment 4025554
> View attachment 4025555
> View attachment 4025556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! I’m hoping someone can identify this vintage bag. I thought it was a Pocket Bag but the catalogue picture I found shows buckles at either side to attach the shoulder strap. Is this an earlier version or a different bag?


What are the measurements? It maybe one of these compartment bags.


----------



## whateve

missbaltimore said:


> View attachment 4025553
> View attachment 4025554
> View attachment 4025555
> View attachment 4025556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings! I’m hoping someone can identify this vintage bag. I thought it was a Pocket Bag but the catalogue picture I found shows buckles at either side to attach the shoulder strap. Is this an earlier version or a different bag?





houseof999 said:


> What are the measurements? It maybe one of these compartment bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025665


I agree, it looks like the compartment bag (the larger one.)


----------



## missbaltimore

houseof999 said:


> What are the measurements? It maybe one of these compartment bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025665





whateve said:


> I agree, it looks like the compartment bag (the larger one.)



Yes of course! The bag measures 9 x 6 x 2 (approximately) so it matches the larger one. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi extremely knowledgable ladies has anyone got any details about these items


----------



## missbaltimore

Hi all— I’m looking for help with style numbers for vintage spectator bags. I have a Dinky spectator that is black with tan edges as well as a Mini bag with the same color scheme. Based on other spectator bags can I assume they have the same style number as their mono colored counterparts but starting with a 6 instead of 9? So the Dinky would be 6375 instead of 9375 and the Mini would be 6825 instead of 9825? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

missbaltimore said:


> Hi all— I’m looking for help with style numbers for vintage spectator bags. I have a Dinky spectator that is black with tan edges as well as a Mini bag with the same color scheme. Based on other spectator bags can I assume they have the same style number as their mono colored counterparts but starting with a 6 instead of 9? So the Dinky would be 6375 instead of 9375 and the Mini would be 6825 instead of 9825? Thanks!


That's my understanding. I don't have any catalog pictures for proof though.


----------



## missbaltimore

whateve said:


> That's my understanding. I don't have any catalog pictures for proof though.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Hyacinth

missbaltimore said:


> Hi all— I’m looking for help with style numbers for vintage spectator bags. I have a Dinky spectator that is black with tan edges as well as a Mini bag with the same color scheme. Based on other spectator bags can I assume they have the same style number as their mono colored counterparts but starting with a 6 instead of 9? So the Dinky would be 6375 instead of 9375 and the Mini would be 6825 instead of 9825? Thanks!



With Coach, never assume anything!

I seem to remember one Spectator style number that doesn't fit that pattern but I can't think of it right now, I'll keep looking.

And with newer Spectators made after 2000, the first number will be a 7 instead of a 6.

The Patricia's Legacy TWILL Spectator breaks the "rule" completely after 2000 and uses 9191 instead of the standard 9951. There are a few other ones too, like the 9667 City Bag Spectator from 2001 with no connection between the 2 styles' numbers.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies,

Could someone identify this style of wristlet. I have done a couple searches already and I can not find anything similar. It is metallic leather. Size is about 7 X 4 inches. Inside has the little brown tag sewn in the seam, no creed.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi extremely knowledgable ladies has anyone got any details about these items



I had one of those in Ivory. The Style is 43833 called a Madison Jewel Flower Swingpack. I do not have a Style number for the wristlet.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could someone identify this style of wristlet. I have done a couple searches already and I can not find anything similar. It is metallic leather. Size is about 7 X 4 inches. Inside has the little brown tag sewn in the seam, no creed.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4030656



Me again, sorry.... if not the style, can someone give me an idea of what that pattern is? Is it Op Art? I still coudln't find anything... Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could someone identify this style of wristlet. I have done a couple searches already and I can not find anything similar. It is metallic leather. Size is about 7 X 4 inches. Inside has the little brown tag sewn in the seam, no creed.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4030656





WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again, sorry.... if not the style, can someone give me an idea of what that pattern is? Is it Op Art? I still coudln't find anything... Thanks.


The pattern is called optic signature. (That's the one with overlapping and various sized Cs. Op art is similar to the traditional signature pattern but sans serif.)

Based on the name of my item, yours was probably called metallic embossed capacity wristlet and is from 2009. But I don't know the style number.

This item is from the same collection. It was MFF, 42842 and came in gunmetal and gold. Pictures below are the gunmetal which I think is what you have.




ETA: Here's the same item you have, but without a style number also.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-metallic-signature-embossed-purse-silver-leather-wristlet/7765183/


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> The pattern is called optic signature. (That's the one with overlapping and various sized Cs. Op art is similar to the traditional signature pattern but sans serif.)
> 
> Based on the name of my item, yours was probably called metallic embossed capacity wristlet and is from 2009. But I don't know the style number.
> 
> This item is from the same collection. It was MFF, 42842 and came in gunmetal and gold. Pictures below are the gunmetal which I think is what you have.
> View attachment 4031267
> View attachment 4031276
> 
> 
> ETA: Here's the same item you have, but without a style number also.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-metallic-signature-embossed-purse-silver-leather-wristlet/7765183/



Thank you so very much! Very helpful information. If I find the style I will post it.


----------



## BeenBurned

you're welcome.


----------



## Sofico

Hello Everyone! Could you please so kindly let me know something about this Vintage Drawstring Coach. I was unable to find information about that number. Creed 617 - 7742 Coach leatherware Made in USA. I will post pictures If I could figure out how to


----------



## whateve

Sofico said:


> Hello Everyone! Could you please so kindly let me know something about this Vintage Drawstring Coach. I was unable to find information about that number. Creed 617 - 7742 Coach leatherware Made in USA. I will post pictures If I could figure out how to
> View attachment 4031591
> View attachment 4031586
> View attachment 4031586
> View attachment 4031586
> View attachment 4031587
> View attachment 4031588
> View attachment 4031591


You won't find any information about the number. Before 1994, Coach used unique serial numbers for their bags. The numbers don't mean anything and there was only one bag made with that number. In order to ID, we need measurements and details such as how many pockets. It might be either 4010 or 4015 from the Lightweights collection, made in the late 80s or early 90s.


----------



## Transported

Need Some help figuring out what the Name and Style number is of this this mystery Sheridan bag is? She is adorable and measures about 8.5 X 5.5 X 7.5 
Hope The image works.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> Need Some help figuring out what the Name and Style number is of this this mystery Sheridan bag is? She is adorable and measures about 8.5 X 5.5 X 7.5
> Hope The image works.
> Thanks for the help.


How cute! Like a baby Roswell. Are there rings on the sides for a strap?


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> How cute! Like a baby Roswell. Are there rings on the sides for a strap?


Nope. It has feet on the bottom but no rings for a crossbody strap. This one has had me stumped. I just couldn't leave her  at the salvation army and besides she had the hang tag that can also be used on my Hollister tote. Gotta love a Sheridan they rehab so well .Now if I could just figure out what her name is.

May have to go with baby Roswell


----------



## Lake Effect

missbaltimore said:


> Hi all— I’m looking for help with style numbers for vintage spectator bags. I have a Dinky spectator that is black with tan edges as well as a Mini bag with the same color scheme. Based on other spectator bags can I assume they have the same style number as their mono colored counterparts but starting with a 6 instead of 9? So the Dinky would be 6375 instead of 9375 and the Mini would be 6825 instead of 9825? Thanks!





whateve said:


> That's my understanding. I don't have any catalog pictures for proof though.





Hyacinth said:


> With Coach, never assume anything!
> 
> I seem to remember one Spectator style number that doesn't fit that pattern but I can't think of it right now, I'll keep looking.
> 
> And with newer Spectators made after 2000, the first number will be a 7 instead of a 6.
> 
> The Patricia's Legacy TWILL Spectator breaks the "rule" completely after 2000 and uses 9191 instead of the standard 9951. There are a few other ones too, like the 9667 City Bag Spectator from 2001 with no connection between the 2 styles' numbers.


I was able to find a catalog pic said to be from 1989 showing the Spectator styles, and it does use 6xxx.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I was able to find a catalog pic said to be from 1989 showing the Spectator styles, and it does use 6xxx.


Can you post it? I have some catalog pages but not for the styles she asked about.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Can you post it? I have some catalog pages but not for the styles she asked about.


Certainly, when I am on my laptop, tomorrow.


----------



## Sofico

Here some more info as you asked.  Approx. Size 11.5 x 12 x 5. One zip pocket on the inside. Very soft light weight leather. 
thank you for the pictures as well. Looks like it is more like the Med Sac


----------



## whateve

Sofico said:


> Here some more info as you asked.  Approx. Size 11.5 x 12 x 5. One zip pocket on the inside. Very soft light weight leather.
> thank you for the pictures as well. Looks like it is more like the Med Sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032086
> View attachment 4032087
> View attachment 4032088
> View attachment 4032089
> View attachment 4032090
> View attachment 4032091
> View attachment 4032092
> View attachment 4032093


Yes, it looks like 4015 Lightweights drawstring sac medium.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Certainly, when I am on my laptop, tomorrow.


 Spectator Dinky


----------



## Lake Effect

Spectator Mini


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> With Coach, never assume anything!
> 
> I seem to remember one Spectator style number that doesn't fit that pattern but I can't think of it right now, I'll keep looking.
> 
> And with newer Spectators made after 2000, the first number will be a 7 instead of a 6.
> 
> The Patricia's Legacy TWILL Spectator breaks the "rule" completely after 2000 and uses 9191 instead of the standard 9951. There are a few other ones too, like the 9667 City Bag Spectator from 2001 with no connection between the 2 styles' numbers.


I have the one from 2001. Do you have a catalog pic of that? Curious what other color combination was available in 2001.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have the one from 2001. Do you have a catalog pic of that? Curious what other color combination was available in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032431



It came in navy,  dark red, and camel, all with cream edging. I don't have the catalog picture, but all the spectator classics released at that time came in the same colors.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Spectator Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032423





Lake Effect said:


> Spectator Mini
> View attachment 4032426


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! Does anyone know the timeline of when the Scribble collection was first introduced to now? Is there also a way to find out which scribble came from what year without a creed? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know the timeline of when the Scribble collection was first introduced to now? Is there also a way to find out which scribble came from what year without a creed? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The Scribbles were introduced in 2005. I might be able to identify a few from photos but I'd prefer a serial number photo since it takes a LOT of time tracking those down through old catalogs.

I don't know when Coach stopped using the name Scribble. The ones from the outlets would be almost impossibe to date without creeds and serials, and I don't have any way of posting photos. If you want to collect photos of the different styles I suggest you just search Ebay US for "Coach scribble" and save the photos from listings that include photos of the creed and serial number.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hyacinth said:


> The Scribbles were introduced in 2005. I might be able to identify a few from photos but I'd prefer a serial number photo since it takes a LOT of time tracking those down through old catalogs.
> 
> I don't know when Coach stopped using the name Scribble. The ones from the outlets would be almost impossibe to date without creeds and serials, and I don't have any way of posting photos. If you want to collect photos of the different styles I suggest you just search Ebay US for "Coach scribble" and save the photos from listings that include photos of the creed and serial number.



Here are the ones I have. I'm really loving the top-handle scribble color combo however I'm not sure when it was released. Thank you for responding. My apologies for the untimely reply.

As for the 2005 primary color scribble,  was a tote or a wallet released in it?


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Here are the ones I have. I'm really loving the top-handle scribble color combo however I'm not sure when it was released. Thank you for responding. My apologies for the untimely reply.
> 
> As for the 2005 primary color scribble,  was a tote or a wallet released in it?


The mini skinny is 40418.
The top handle pouch is 40424.
I believe those items were from 2007-08-ish.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Here are the ones I have. I'm really loving the top-handle scribble color combo however I'm not sure when it was released. Thank you for responding. My apologies for the untimely reply.
> 
> As for the 2005 primary color scribble,  was a tote or a wallet released in it?


Yes, there were many styles. There was a small tote # 201 and a larger tote # 247, plus several hobos and a diaper bag. And a few wallets and wristlets.

There was even a jacket, umbrella, agenda, and watches.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes, there were many styles. There was a small tote # 201 and a larger tote # 247, plus several hobos and a diaper bag. And a few wallets and wristlets.
> 
> There was even a jacket, umbrella, agenda, and watches.


And sneakers, sandals and ballet flats.


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Here are the ones I have. I'm really loving the top-handle scribble color combo however I'm not sure when it was released. Thank you for responding. My apologies for the untimely reply.
> 
> As for the 2005 primary color scribble,  was a tote or a wallet released in it?



Scribbles especially wallets should ALWAYS be authenticated before buying, because there were a TON of fakes out there too. There are no "rules" that cover all styles, except for the usual "no C pattern linings with outside C patterns". A lot of the fake bags had shiny gold mini C linings but definitely not all of them.

And although most of them have thankfully disappeared (or fallen apart), *99,999 out of 100,000 Scribble Bikinis (and "Coach" Bikinis in general!) were and ARE fake.*


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> And sneakers, sandals and ballet flats.



There was a VERY cool picnic set too! Only $1998, food and wine (and hunky companion of your choice) NOT included.   There was one on Fleabay way back when for around $700.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hyacinth said:


> There was a VERY cool picnic set too! Only $1998, food and wine (and hunky companion of your choice) NOT included.   There was one on Fleabay way back when for around $700.
> 
> View attachment 4039406




Thank you everyone for the advice and information. I will definitely get my future scribble items authenticated. For that price I want the hunky companion to be included! 

They must've been quite popular to be so heavily faked. Did any celebs wear the print?  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> And although most of them have thankfully disappeared (or fallen apart)*.*


I think I need to keep a running list of memorable posts. And post a thread at the end of the year asking members to vote for their favorite. Just a thought.
I have always been upfront about being here for entertainment as well as information. Lol


----------



## Catbird9

Could someone please ID this bag? I seem to remember there being two different versions of the "Watermelon" tote/satchel (9440,9441?). This one has a zipper closure, leather covered kisslock, glued-in serial number. I don't have it yet, but the seller said it measures about 14" x 9" x 2". Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, just a question and my apologies if the subject has been discussed already.
I just happened to notice that the price tag and inside creed have different numbers on a certain "newer" bags, some of them Special Editions, and I understand the creed could have been redacted differently, but the style number also different, or is it not a style number?
One example can be seen in this Ebay listing. No hurry... just curious and thanks. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...350649?hash=item362f8308f9:g:MZ8AAOSwC-xayCZ-


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> Could someone please ID this bag? I seem to remember there being two different versions of the "Watermelon" tote/satchel (9440,9441?). This one has a zipper closure, leather covered kisslock, glued-in serial number. I don't have it yet, but the seller said it measures about 14" x 9" x 2". Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


Replying to my own post with the answer to my question. Mine is the 9441 Watermelon Satchel and I found these catalog pics:


----------



## holiday123

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, just a question and my apologies if the subject has been discussed already.
> I just happened to notice that the price tag and inside creed have different numbers on a certain "newer" bags, some of them Special Editions, and I understand the creed could have been redacted differently, but the style number also different, or is it not a style number?
> One example can be seen in this Ebay listing. No hurry... just curious and thanks.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...350649?hash=item362f8308f9:g:MZ8AAOSwC-xayCZ-


There are more thorough answers somewhere on here, but essentially Coach went through a phase where they were using the same "serial number" on the creed on a lot of bags (and they also went through a phase where they weren't putting any number on the creed, just the wording.)  On those bags, the style# and year/factory code can be found on a little white tag that is usually sewn into the bottom left corner of a zip pocket.  The number on the price tag will match the number after the dash on the white tag.  

The ebay example you linked is one of the bags from that time period.  The seller should send you a picture of that white tag for proper authentication.  Note that sometimes it is very hard to get a picture of that tag as some pockets do not budge when you try to pull them inside out, at least from my experience.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> And although most of them have thankfully disappeared (or fallen apart), *99,999 out of 100,000 Scribble Bikinis (and "Coach" Bikinis in general!) were and ARE fake.*


In case anyone wants to see some bikinis, here are a few:

Style 3273:


Style 1843:




And the following are like the fakes that proliferate the internet:


----------



## WishingonaCoach

holiday123 said:


> There are more thorough answers somewhere on here, but essentially Coach went through a phase where they were using the same "serial number" on the creed on a lot of bags (and they also went through a phase where they weren't putting any number on the creed, just the wording.)  On those bags, the style# and year/factory code can be found on a little white tag that is usually sewn into the bottom left corner of a zip pocket.  The number on the price tag will match the number after the dash on the white tag.
> 
> The ebay example you linked is one of the bags from that time period.  The seller should send you a picture of that white tag for proper authentication.  Note that sometimes it is very hard to get a picture of that tag as some pockets do not budge when you try to pull them inside out, at least from my experience.



Thank you so much, your explanation is perfect! 
I was not interested in that particular bag, I just wanted to know, learning about Coach is a never ending quest, LOL


----------



## missbaltimore

Lake Effect said:


> Spectator Mini
> View attachment 4032426


Ive been too busy lately but thanks so much for this photo. I thought it was tabac trim!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> In case anyone wants to see some bikinis, here are a few:
> 
> Style 3273:
> View attachment 4041869
> 
> Style 1843:
> 
> View attachment 4041870
> 
> 
> And the following are like the fakes that proliferate the internet:
> View attachment 4041873
> View attachment 4041874



Those are pretty awesome!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, going over listings on PoshMark I found these two vintage bags made in Mexico, and I am just wondering which is the real 9076 and if this is a mistake that has happened sometimes. Not interested in these particular bags, I only want to know so I do not dismiss a possible one in the future thinking the mistake means "fake". Still trying to learn  TIA and no hurry.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-5ae0268c2c705df12310d98b

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag-5ae02e2885e60536318c39bf


----------



## houseof999

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, going over listings on PoshMark I found these two vintage bags made in Mexico, and I am just wondering which is the real 9076 and if this is a mistake that has happened sometimes. Not interested in these particular bags, I only want to know so I do not dismiss a possible one in the future thinking the mistake means "fake". Still trying to learn [emoji2] TIA and no hurry.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-5ae0268c2c705df12310d98b
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag-5ae02e2885e60536318c39bf


No, it looks like she accidentally uploaded the 9076 pics to the other one. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WishingonaCoach

houseof999 said:


> No, it looks like she accidentally uploaded the 9076 pics to the other one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much, good catch Sherlock! So the 9076 is the flap with turn lock right? May be I should have more coffee before coming here to take your time


----------



## houseof999

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much, good catch Sherlock! So the 9076 is the flap with turn lock right? May be I should have more coffee before coming here to take your time


No worries. Yes 9076 I think is the companion flap. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, going over listings on PoshMark I found these two vintage bags made in Mexico, and I am just wondering which is the real 9076 and if this is a mistake that has happened sometimes. Not interested in these particular bags, I only want to know so I do not dismiss a possible one in the future thinking the mistake means "fake". Still trying to learn  TIA and no hurry.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-5ae0268c2c705df12310d98b
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag-5ae02e2885e60536318c39bf





houseof999 said:


> No, it looks like she accidentally uploaded the 9076 pics to the other one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk





WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much, good catch Sherlock! So the 9076 is the flap with turn lock right? May be I should have more coffee before coming here to take your time





houseof999 said:


> No worries. Yes 9076 I think is the companion flap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Be careful because the seller doesn't verify authenticity prior to listing (although it's PM so they don't care anyway). She's sold a lot of fakes:
spicebeige22
She sold this: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-5a6ed35a2ae12f2e1dccfb83
and
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Crossbody-Bag-59908b16713fde0dc6116aac
and
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Leather-Backpack-59b701c8bcd4a764020a5963
and
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Backpack-582b75f7f0137d3b4100ec64
and
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Bag-587ebe5a3c6f9f58fb00706a
and
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Baguette-Bag-579bb6a92ba50afe6004cd38

I also question this:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Addl-Coach-Backpack-Pics-5894c376b4188ed2ca012143

I suspect there are more but didn't go through all.


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> In case anyone wants to see some bikinis, here are a few:
> 
> Style 3273:
> View attachment 4041869
> 
> Style 1843:
> 
> View attachment 4041870
> 
> 
> And the following are like the fakes that proliferate the internet:
> View attachment 4041873
> View attachment 4041874


Thanks, however the window of opportunity for me with these is closed. Permanently.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks, however the window of opportunity for me with these is closed. Permanently.


LOL! I think it closed with most GIRLS once they reach 11 years old!


----------



## elvisfan4life

What style is this ladies and when would it have been on sale


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this ladies and when would it have been on sale


It was called the Outlaw, and came out in 2016, I believe. There were some for sale recently in the US on the online outlet sale. I don't recognize that color combination. It might be the same style number as this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-3828...675763?hash=item1ca8e52cb3:g:CIQAAOSwzrBatBoB


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> It was called the Outlaw, and came out in 2016, I believe. There were some for sale recently in the US on the online outlet sale. I don't recognize that color combination. It might be the same style number as this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-3828...675763?hash=item1ca8e52cb3:g:CIQAAOSwzrBatBoB


Thanks so much


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know what the portfolio-style bag on the left was called? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know what the portfolio-style bag on the left was called? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4049895


I think it looks like the Regency Brief #5255.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I think it looks like the Regency Brief #5255.


Thank you!


----------



## dgphoto

Found this at the flea market today. Measures approx 11.25” wide by 7.5” tall x 2.5” deep. Serial number search didn’t yield anything. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Found this at the flea market today. Measures approx 11.25” wide by 7.5” tall x 2.5” deep. Serial number search didn’t yield anything. Any help is appreciated!
> View attachment 4050941
> View attachment 4050943
> 
> View attachment 4050944


Convertible clutch #9635.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Convertible clutch #9635.



Awesome, thanks whateve! I appreciate your help


----------



## dgphoto

How about this one? Measures 10.75” x 7.25” x 2.25”




Thank you!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> How about this one? Measures 10.75” x 7.25” x 2.25”
> View attachment 4050993
> View attachment 4050994
> View attachment 4050995
> 
> Thank you!


That's a zippered clutch, also called a basic bag, 9455.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> That's a zippered clutch, also called a basic bag, 9455.



Thanks, whateve. What an appropriate name for it. It’s definitely a no frills gal.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Hi!
Can anyone please tell me what style this is? TIA!


----------



## whateve

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone please tell me what style this is? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052322
> View attachment 4052324
> View attachment 4052326


It's a saddle pouch. It came in three sizes. Based on the proportions, that might be the large one 9585.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

whateve said:


> It's a saddle pouch. It came in three sizes. Based on the proportions, that might be the large one 9585.


Thank you whateve!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi lovely experts can someone tell what this clutch style is called and.when it would.have been sold?  Is it outlet?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Front


----------



## elvisfan4life

Back


----------



## houseof999

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi lovely experts can someone tell what this clutch style is called and.when it would.have been sold?  Is it outlet?


I can't find the exact item but it looks like it's from the MFF Peyton Op Art collection. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> I can't find the exact item but it looks like it's from the MFF Peyton Op Art collection.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



thank you


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies.... quick question and TIA for your patience with me.
Is this type of liner being used in some of the new/newer bags?


----------



## holiday123

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.... quick question and TIA for your patience with me.
> Is this type of liner being used in some of the new/newer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055042


How new are we talking? I've had that lining in a couple of bags from a few years ago, but nothing recently. That lining looks similar to what is in my Madison foldover crossbody.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.... quick question and TIA for your patience with me.
> Is this type of liner being used in some of the new/newer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055042


They were using that lining right before Vevers took over, in 2014.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> They were using that lining right before Vevers took over, in 2014.


Thank you! This is what I love about Coach, you never stop learning!


----------



## houseof999

Oops wrong thread


----------



## katev

Does anyone recognize this bag? It was on sale for $25 at Goodwill and it was badly soiled so I left it there - but I am curious about it. Could it be a Poppy bag?


----------



## marissa214

katev said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag? It was on sale for $25 at Goodwill and it was badly soiled so I left it there - but I am curious about it. Could it be a Poppy bag?
> 
> View attachment 4080199



I’ve been eyeing this tote on eBay for a while!  If this ebay listing is correct, Poppy Halie glam?  

Item number: 202271305419 on eBay. (Sorry I can’t seem to copy the link at the moment!)


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag? It was on sale for $25 at Goodwill and it was badly soiled so I left it there - but I am curious about it. Could it be a Poppy bag?
> 
> View attachment 4080199





marissa214 said:


> I’ve been eyeing this tote on eBay for a while!  If this ebay listing is correct, Poppy Halie glam?
> 
> Item number: 202271305419 on eBay. (Sorry I can’t seem to copy the link at the moment!)


Assuming the measurements are the same (and the scale appears to be the same), it's 22430, pop leather colorblock hallie east-west tote. 

Picture courtesy of a Tradesy seller's listing.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Assuming the measurements are the same (and the scale appears to be the same), it's 22430, pop leather colorblock hallie east-west tote.
> 
> Picture courtesy of a Tradesy seller's listing.
> View attachment 4080246



Thanks! I thought it was a Poppy but couldn't place it! It's too bad that the bag was so beat-up.


----------



## KLH9

Hi, I have a red coach leather bag  that I am trying to identify as to style name and year.  It is approximately 8" high and 5.5" wide. It's  identification number is E1S-7775.  Please see attached photo.


----------



## Hyacinth

KLH9 said:


> Hi, I have a red coach leather bag  that I am trying to identify as to style name and year.  It is approximately 8" high and 5.5" wide. It's  identification number is E1S-7775.  Please see attached photo.



When asking for identification, please include a photo of the creed stamp and serial number on the patch inside the bag. I know it's hard to do with smaller items, but we need to make sure the bag is authentic. (On a lot of Coach bags the pocket or lining that the creed patch is sewn on to can be pulled out of the bag carefully and a photo taken that way.)

Assuming it is, it would be a Hamptons Leather Binocular Case from 2001, but that's subject to authentication. However, there don't seem to be any obvious problems.


----------



## marissa214

katev said:


> Thanks! I thought it was a Poppy but couldn't place it! It's too bad that the bag was so beat-up.



Yeah the two cheaper ones I have seen on eBay are both a bit beat up and I’m not confident they would be easy to clean!  I like the interesting color combinations though. There’s also an interesting aqua one one ebay.


----------



## KLH9

Please help me identify the model and style of this vintage Coach bag which I believe to be from the 1970's or 1980's. I believe it could be a convertible clutch or a turnkey something. It does have a double strap of 2 pieces of thin leather.


----------



## whateve

KLH9 said:


> Please help me identify the model and style of this vintage Coach bag which I believe to be from the 1970's or 1980's. I believe it could be a convertible clutch or a turnkey something. It does have a double strap of 2 pieces of thin leather.


Hi and welcome! We need measurements and a description of the pockets in order to identify. It is from the 1970s.


----------



## KLH9

Thank you!  The width is 11” and the height is 7” and the depth is approx 3”. There is only 1 interior pocket that stretches across the width of the bag and it is zippered.


----------



## whateve

KLH9 said:


> Thank you!  The width is 11” and the height is 7” and the depth is approx 3”. There is only 1 interior pocket that stretches across the width of the bag and it is zippered.


It's an early version of the convertible clutch.


----------



## Ajcinder

i really need help identifying this coach bag.  My mom was a coach lover and passed it on to my sister and I.  When she passed away my dad split up her bags between my sis and I. My sister loved this bag but it was stolen a few years back on Christmas Eve.  I have made it my mission to find a replacement of sorts for my sister!!

Here is what I know about the bag... the handles are stiff, black leather, my sister didn’t think there was hardware but I think I see silver square hardware at the base of the handles (going off a several year memory here!!). I know for sure my mom had the purse as early as 2010, could have gotten it sooner though.

I appreciate any help or direction.  I have spent hours. Pouring over pictures and am still making my way through forums.  I really want to do this for my sister, I feel like my mom bought it knowing she would always give it to my sister.   
*these are the pictures I can find of the purse...not the greatest quality, sorry!!


----------



## katev

Sorry I can't help but try posting the link to your pics and questions in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/


----------



## Ajcinder

i really need help identifying this coach bag. My mom was a coach lover and passed it on to my sister and I. When she passed away my dad split up her bags between my sis and I. My sister loved this bag but it was stolen a few years back on Christmas Eve. I have made it my mission to find a replacement of sorts for my sister!!

Here is what I know about the bag... the handles are stiff, black leather, my sister didn’t think there was hardware but I think I see silver square hardware at the base of the handles (going off a 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 several year memory here!!). I know for sure my mom had the purse as early as 2010, could have gotten it sooner though.

I appreciate any help or direction. I have spent hours pouring over pictures and am still making my way through forums. I really want to do this for my sister, I feel like my mom bought it knowing she would always give it to my sister.  
*these are the pictures I can find of the purse...not the greatest quality, sorry!


----------



## Ajcinder

Thank you!!  I moved it there!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ajcinder said:


> i really need help identifying this coach bag. My mom was a coach lover and passed it on to my sister and I. When she passed away my dad split up her bags between my sis and I. My sister loved this bag but it was stolen a few years back on Christmas Eve. I have made it my mission to find a replacement of sorts for my sister!!
> 
> Here is what I know about the bag... the handles are stiff, black leather, my sister didn’t think there was hardware but I think I see silver square hardware at the base of the handles (going off a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091326
> View attachment 4091328
> View attachment 4091326
> View attachment 4091328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> several year memory here!!). I know for sure my mom had the purse as early as 2010, could have gotten it sooner though.
> 
> I appreciate any help or direction. I have spent hours pouring over pictures and am still making my way through forums. I really want to do this for my sister, I feel like my mom bought it knowing she would always give it to my sister.
> *these are the pictures I can find of the purse...not the greatest quality, sorry!


Might it be 9426? 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+9426&_sacat=0


----------



## bakeacookie

I’m wondering if this Dinky my Mom bought from the outlet  is from the boutique. Mainly because I want to ask my boutique if I can add a few tea roses to it. 






She also gave me a Penny, which I believe is an outlet line, cuz the whole thing is lined with fabric and the Dinky flap has leather. 

Can anyone shed light on my Dinky?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> I’m wondering if this Dinky my Mom bought from the outlet  is from the boutique. Mainly because I want to ask my boutique if I can add a few tea roses to it.
> 
> View attachment 4095671
> 
> View attachment 4095672
> 
> 
> She also gave me a Penny, which I believe is an outlet line, cuz the whole thing is lined with fabric and the Dinky flap has leather.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on my Dinky?


The creed number indicates it was made for boutiques. It wasn't called a Dinky, just a Turnlock Crossbody. The Dinky has the kisslock pocket inside. In order to tell if something was made for factory, look at the creed number. If the first digit after the dash is an F, then it was made for factory.


----------



## houseof999

bakeacookie said:


> I’m wondering if this Dinky my Mom bought from the outlet  is from the boutique. Mainly because I want to ask my boutique if I can add a few tea roses to it.
> 
> View attachment 4095671
> 
> View attachment 4095672
> 
> 
> She also gave me a Penny, which I believe is an outlet line, cuz the whole thing is lined with fabric and the Dinky flap has leather.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on my Dinky?


It's not a Dinky. It's a Turnlock crossbody. Dinky bags have a kisslock pocket inside. This style actually fits more and I think it's also lighter because it doesn't have the metal kisslock hardware inside.


----------



## houseof999

Wow you have fast fingers!

ETA: I meant to quote you @whateve!


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> The creed number indicates it was made for boutiques. It wasn't called a Dinky, just a Turnlock Crossbody. The Dinky has the kisslock pocket inside. In order to tell if something was made for factory, look at the creed number. If the first digit after the dash is an F, then it was made for factory.



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

houseof999 said:


> It's not a Dinky. It's a Turnlock crossbody. Dinky bags have a kisslock pocket inside. This style actually fits more and I think it's also lighter because it doesn't have the metal kisslock hardware inside.



It is much lighter and spacious without the kisslock pocket. I prefer this much more. Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Anyone have anything like this on file? Never seen this before. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202339129338


----------



## vintageobsessed

Hi! Wondering about this Vintage Coach purse with no stamped serial numbers. It look and feels authentic but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

vintageobsessed said:


> Hi! Wondering about this Vintage Coach purse with no stamped serial numbers. It look and feels authentic but any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097940
> View attachment 4097941



Creed stamps with no serial numbers were used from the mid- to late 1970s.  The bag looks like a Stewardess but to confirm that, it would be helpful to see the front panel under the flap, the bottom of the bag (are there metal feet?), and the measurements.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have anything like this on file? Never seen this before.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202339129338


I don't have anything in my files but I knew I'd seen one recently. I finally found it!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...smxhcklT4AzgJLZXOi%2F82ECOE%3D&orig_cvip=true 

(Last two pics in the listing.)

Looks like it was designed to go inside a portfolio or briefcase.


----------



## mermaidcms

On the surface this looks like a Carnival bag #9925.  But the Carnival has one exterior pocket and this one has 2.  Does anyone know the name of this one and the style number?


----------



## mermaidcms

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have anything like this on file? Never seen this before.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202339129338


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> I don't have anything in my files but I knew I'd seen one recently. I finally found it!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...smxhcklT4AzgJLZXOi%2F82ECOE%3D&orig_cvip=true
> 
> (Last two pics in the listing.)
> 
> Looks like it was designed to go inside a portfolio or briefcase.


Thank you. I was wondering if it had its own style number. [emoji848]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know what the portfolio-style bag on the left was called? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4049895


I am interested to know the sizes and style numbers of the two plaza bags shown in this photo.


----------



## Catbird9

mermaidcms said:


> On the surface this looks like a Carnival bag #9925.  But the Carnival has one exterior pocket and this one has 2.  Does anyone know the name of this one and the style number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110467
> View attachment 4110468
> View attachment 4110469



Probably a Blazer Bag, #9830.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I was wondering if it had its own style number. [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That, I don't know.


----------



## Catbird9

mermaidcms said:


> I am interested to know the sizes and style numbers of the two plaza bags shown in this photo.


They are the Plaza Bag Large, #9865, and Plaza Bag, #9860.


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> They are the Plaza Bag Large, #9865, and Plaza Bag, #9860.


Thanks, heaps!


----------



## mermaidcms

Catbird9 said:


> Probably a Blazer Bag, #9830.


Thank you VERY much.  I knew it was not a Carnival.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Catbird9 said:


> Probably a Blazer Bag, #9830.


Experts what were the names of the 10 classic coach colours please?


----------



## Catbird9

elvisfan4life said:


> Experts what were the names of the 10 classic coach colours please?


The classic colors changed over the years and seasonally. I have color palettes for some of them:
1. 1981 - 1982 Spring
2. 1986 - Summer
3. 1987 - Fall/Winter
4. 1989 - Spring/Summer
5. 1995 - Fall
6. 1996 - Spring


----------



## elvisfan4life

Catbird9 said:


> The classic colors changed over the years and seasonally. I have color palettes for some of them:
> 1. 1981 - 1982 Spring
> 2. 1986 - Summer
> 3. 1987 - Fall/Winter
> 4. 1989 - Spring/Summer
> 5. 1995 - Fall
> 6. 1996 - Spring


Oh wow thank you so much for this i love it!!!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Hey all, I was browsing local estate sales for this coming weekend and I noticed this Coach purse at one of the sales. Does anyone know which one it is? I don't recognize the style. This is the only image of the purse I have (it is not my picture - it was on the estate sale website).


----------



## holiday123

bluesh4rk said:


> Hey all, I was browsing local estate sales for this coming weekend and I noticed this Coach purse at one of the sales. Does anyone know which one it is? I don't recognize the style. This is the only image of the purse I have (it is not my picture - it was on the estate sale website).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115293


It looks like a Campbell hobo 24686. It was a MFF line that came in a few different styles.


----------



## bluesh4rk

holiday123 said:


> It looks like a Campbell hobo 24686. It was a MFF line that came in a few different styles.


  Thank you!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Hey everyone! I am at my hairdressers place and She is selling this vintage Coach saddle. Worth $25? I am seriously considering it. Any advice?


----------



## houseof999

bluesh4rk said:


> Hey everyone! I am at my hairdressers place and She is selling this vintage Coach saddle. Worth $25? I am seriously considering it. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116534
> View attachment 4116536
> View attachment 4116537
> View attachment 4116539
> View attachment 4116540


Did you get it authenticated first? I'd post on thread first before thinking about purchasing the bag. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesh4rk

houseof999 said:


> Did you get it authenticated first? I'd post on thread first before thinking about purchasing the bag.



I did not get it authenticated first. I ended up bringing it home. I am sure that if it ends up being a fake that she will take it back. She is an honest person. It was her purse, I didn't ask her where she bought it.


----------



## Hyacinth

bluesh4rk said:


> Hey everyone! I am at my hairdressers place and She is selling this vintage Coach saddle. Worth $25? I am seriously considering it. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116534
> View attachment 4116536
> View attachment 4116537
> View attachment 4116539
> View attachment 4116540



*IT'S FAKE. *And it's trying to be a Patricia's Legacy but the font used for the serial number is wrong.

There are a few other problems too, including the hangtag. Make sure you get all of your money back.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Hyacinth said:


> *IT'S FAKE. *And it's trying to be a Patricia's Legacy but the font used for the serial number is wrong.
> 
> There are a few other problems too, including the hangtag. Make sure you get all of your money back.


  Oh dear, thank you so much for letting me know. I was going to put it on the authentication thread but hadn't gotten a chance to do so.

ETA: I just called her and told her the bad news and she was really skeptical because she says she knows the lady she bought it from. But yes she is giving me my money back. Thanks again @Hyacinth for being so proactive for me!


----------



## bluesh4rk

I took some comparison photos that were a little interesting. I had bought the black Patricia for my mom at a local department store in the 1990's so I know it is real. So the brown I noticed does not have the brass teeth on the internal pocket like the real black one does. There are other minor differences in the tags, how the rivets are placed in the strap and there seems to be an excess of leather folded over on the seams. Definitely fooled me!


----------



## BeenBurned

bluesh4rk said:


> I took some comparison photos that were a little interesting. I had bought the black Patricia for my mom at a local department store in the 1990's so I know it is real. So the brown I noticed does not have the brass teeth on the internal pocket like the real black one does. There are other minor differences in the tags, how the rivets are placed in the strap and there seems to be an excess of leather folded over on the seams. Definitely fooled me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116790
> View attachment 4116791
> View attachment 4116792
> View attachment 4116793
> View attachment 4116794


A better comparison of the creeds would be where both would be made (at a minimum) in the same year (1999) and the same plant (C). In fact, the following is a creed from a different style (so the second half of the serial is different). The stamping should be identical. 

The following is comparing your J9C bag to an authentic J9C - the first is authentic:


----------



## bluesh4rk

BeenBurned said:


> A better comparison of the creeds would be where both would be made (at a minimum) in the same year (1999) and the same plant (C). In fact, the following is a creed from a different style (so the second half of the serial is different). The stamping should be identical.


It is definitely interesting to see them next to each other. Unfortunately I didn't have access to a creed from the same plant. But yes, I can see the differences! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

bluesh4rk said:


> It is definitely interesting to see them next to each other. Unfortunately I didn't have access to a creed from the same plant. But yes, I can see the differences! Thank you!


Also, around the time that your mother's bag was made, Coach was using nylon zippers on some bags, so a nylon zipper isn't necessarily a sign of a fake. Hangtags also changed over the years and aren't used for authentication since they can be removed.


----------



## bluesh4rk

whateve said:


> Also, around the time that your mother's bag was made, Coach was using nylon zippers on some bags, so a nylon zipper isn't necessarily a sign of a fake. Hangtags also changed over the years and aren't used for authentication since they can be removed.


 Good to know! I was just trying to find the differences since other things were mentioned as being wrong with the bag including the tag.


----------



## Lake Effect

bluesh4rk said:


> It is definitely interesting to see them next to each other. Unfortunately I didn't have access to a creed from the same plant. But yes, I can see the differences! Thank you!


That is why the AT thread is amazing. Those expert authenticators do have comparable creeds and will usually show them. I am even downloading these pics, vintage geek that I am, lol. I even take my iPad to flea markets now. Not that the ladies are available on demand, but you never know, someone might be available in the time frame I am there.
One of the things that has been impressed on me over the past few years is that vintage Coach has been faked in more styles than I ever imagined _*and*_ that fake bags often look okay on casual observation. There are fakes that have the NT-xxxx that are hot messes that can be spotted from 10 feet away. What took me by surprise was learning fakes were made in correct shapes and sizes (but other incorrect small details) that had correct style numbers and even passable month-year-plant codes! That is when my vintage eduacation really started.


----------



## fleurdelise

I was hoping to get some help identifying a Coach but the site won't let me upload any photos. It keeps saying they're too big. I've cropped them and resized them on my computer but it didn't help. Is anyone else having this problem? I've uploaded photos in the past with no issues. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lake Effect

fleurdelise said:


> I was hoping to get some help identifying a Coach but the site won't let me upload any photos. It keeps saying they're too big. I've cropped them and resized them on my computer but it didn't help. Is anyone else having this problem? I've uploaded photos in the past with no issues. Thanks for any help!


I had that problem too. Someone suggested downloading the tPF app. I did that for my android tablet. Even thought I don't use the app all the time and use the site on my Chrome browser, I have no problem uploading pics on my tablet.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I had that problem too. Someone suggested downloading the tPF app. I did that for my android tablet. Even thought I don't use the app all the time and use the site on my Chrome browser, I have no problem uploading pics on my tablet.



I just use an old laptop for tPF and Ebay and have never had a problem with too-large pics. But I downsize oversize photos as soon as they're saved to my files just so they take up less space.

IRFANVIEW makes a great photo tweaking program, and it's free. Highly recommended!
https://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Transported

Can anyone ID this thrift store find? I have seen it before but searched and can't find it any place now. 
It measures about 12 inches across 9 inches high and is about 3" deep  any help greatly appreciated.         Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> Can anyone ID this thrift store find? I have seen it before but searched and can't find it any place now.
> It measures about 12 inches across 9 inches high and is about 3" deep  any help greatly appreciated.         Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125493
> 
> View attachment 4125494
> View attachment 4125495


Looks like a Brighton Bag, #9895.


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Brighton Bag, #9895.


Thank you Catbird9! I have not seen one before so I am assuming that they didn't make them for that long. I am also guessing it was made about 91-93? any catalog pics? I really appreciate your help and your knowledge.


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> Thank you Catbird9! I have not seen one before so I am assuming that they didn't make them for that long. I am also guessing it was made about 91-93? any catalog pics? I really appreciate your help and your knowledge.



They are pretty scarce, I don't see them very often on eBay (where I spend way too much time!) I don't have a catalog pic for it, but the xxx-xxxx serial number format would indicate an early 90s time frame. Yours seems to be in very good condition -- nice find!


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> They are pretty scarce, I don't see them very often on eBay (where I spend way too much time!) I don't have a catalog pic for it, but the xxx-xxxx serial number format would indicate an early 90s time frame. Yours seems to be in very good condition -- nice find!


Thank You! She is in really good condition not sure it was carried at all.....which is always a bonus with British tan. I am glad to have found her.


----------



## BronxBeauty

Catbird9 said:


> They are pretty scarce, I don't see them very often on eBay (where I spend way too much time!) I don't have a catalog pic for it, but the xxx-xxxx serial number format would indicate an early 90s time frame. Yours seems to be in very good condition -- nice find!


They are hard to sell on ebay, because they won't let you use the name Brighton, which belongs to another brand. The first vintage Coach I bought was a Brighton. They are classic and chic in my view.


----------



## Transported

BronxBeauty said:


> They are hard to sell on ebay, because they won't let you use the name Brighton, which belongs to another brand. The first vintage Coach I bought was a Brighton. They are classic and chic in my view.


I really like it... and it is larger which I also like and need.


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> Thank you Catbird9! I have not seen one before so I am assuming that they didn't make them for that long. I am also guessing it was made about 91-93? any catalog pics? I really appreciate your help and your knowledge.





Catbird9 said:


> They are pretty scarce, I don't see them very often on eBay (where I spend way too much time!) I don't have a catalog pic for it, but the xxx-xxxx serial number format would indicate an early 90s time frame. Yours seems to be in very good condition -- nice find!


Here's a catalog picture.


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> Here's a catalog picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125672


Thank You so much  for the catalog image Whateve! Interesting.... it does not mention the second interior pocket without a zipper? I am a sucker for for pockets and this bag sure has them.


----------



## Couturexec

Fall Preview 1989


Is this ^ what I have?


----------



## Transported

Couturexec said:


> Fall Preview 1989
> View attachment 4125878
> 
> Is this ^ what I have?
> View attachment 4125879
> View attachment 4125880
> View attachment 4125881
> View attachment 4125882


More pockets! This is a great bag!


----------



## Couturexec

Transported said:


> More pockets! This is a great bag!



I forgot I even had it. Found in the rehab pile. I had to check when I bought it!


----------



## houseof999

Couturexec said:


> I forgot I even had it. Found in the rehab pile. I had to check when I bought it!


Lol I couldn't tell you when I bought my Oliver without looking it up. ‍♀️


----------



## Couturexec

houseof999 said:


> Lol I couldn't tell you when I bought my Oliver without looking it up. ‍♀️



Uhhh.....is that butterfly real?


----------



## houseof999

Couturexec said:


> Uhhh.....is that butterfly real?


Yes! Isn't he beautiful? It was just on the lawn hanging out and I was able to pick him up. Then I brought him inside to show the boys. I thought the toddler was going to crush it when I let him walk on his hand. It walked and tickled him. Lol. We let him out back outside. My dog didn't notice it but I assume if he saw he would've killed it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> Fall Preview 1989
> View attachment 4125878
> 
> Is this ^ what I have?
> View attachment 4125879
> View attachment 4125880
> View attachment 4125881
> View attachment 4125882


Yes ma’am!


----------



## Couturexec

houseof999 said:


> Yes! Isn't he beautiful? It was just on the lawn hanging out and I was able to pick him up. Then I brought him inside to show the boys. I thought the toddler was going to crush it when I let him walk on his hand. It walked and tickled him. Lol. We let him out back outside. My dog didn't notice it but I assume if he saw he would've killed it.



That’s Awesome! It’s so beautiful I almost thought it was a bracelet!


----------



## St.johnandmore

Hello,

Can someone give me more info on this bag? I’ve searched everywhere online and can not find the same one anywhere!


----------



## BeenBurned

St.johnandmore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone give me more info on this bag? I’ve searched everywhere online and can not find the same one anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128507
> View attachment 4128508
> View attachment 4128509
> View attachment 4128510
> View attachment 4128511
> View attachment 4128512


it's some type of turnlock capacity wristlet but I don't have a style number of the snake-embossed version.

This page shows similar wristlets in other materials.
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/mrs1983/my-obsession/?lp=true


----------



## St.johnandmore

BeenBurned said:


> it's some type of turnlock capacity wristlet but I don't have a style number of the snake-embossed version.
> 
> This page shows similar wristlets in other materials.
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/mrs1983/my-obsession/?lp=true



Thank you!


----------



## Stephanie Lance

New to collecting/selling Coach. Checking of my research so far is accurate and hoping to learn more. 
This bag is from the 1970’s, possibility made March of 1977. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

Stephanie Lance said:


> New to collecting/selling Coach. Checking of my research so far is accurate and hoping to learn more.
> This bag is from the 1970’s, possibility made March of 1977.
> Thank you in advance.


You're off by a few decades. Coach didn't start using date codes in creeds until 1994. This particular bag was made in March 1997. I don't have a name for the style. Maybe someone else does. I think it is a rare style, possibly from the Manhattan collection.


----------



## Hyacinth

Stephanie Lance said:


> New to collecting/selling Coach. Checking of my research so far is accurate and hoping to learn more.
> This bag is from the 1970’s, possibility made March of 1977.
> Thank you in advance.





whateve said:


> You're off by a few decades. Coach didn't start using date codes in creeds until 1994. This particular bag was made in March 1997. I don't have a name for the style. Maybe someone else does. I think it is a rare style, possibly from the Manhattan collection.



I agree, absolutely NOT from 1977! *The details of serial numbers and creeds are in the Salearea Guides posted in the Coach Shopping forum, posters here who haven't read them would be wise to do so.*

I don't have a name for it either but I've never seen the 1997 Manhattan Collection in a catalog. Maybe one will show up some day.


----------



## Stephanie Lance

New to collecting/selling Coach. Checking if my research so far is accurate and hoping to learn more.
This bag is from the 1970’s, possibility made March of 1977.
Whatever you can tell me is much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kathi S

Anyone know WHEN Coach made these bags with the diagonal signature C? I just bought this on ebay, I don’t have a creed # or anything yet (havent received it yet) ,I’ve searched the internet for more like them and nothing comes up! Lol


----------



## Hyacinth

Kathi S said:


> Anyone know WHEN Coach made these bags with the diagonal signature C? I just bought this on ebay, I don’t have a creed # or anything yet (havent received it yet) ,I’ve searched the internet for more like them and nothing comes up! Lol



Probably made between 2010 and 2012. If it's an outlet bag it might not have a serial number, and outlet bags don't have computer records at Coach.com. Looks like something from the Chelsea line.


----------



## Kathi S

Hyacinth said:


> Probably made between 2010 and 2012. If it's an outlet bag it might not have a serial number, and outlet bags don't have computer records at Coach.com. Looks like something from the Chelsea line.




 Thank youso much, I just received these in the mail, and there’s absolutely no serial numbers or any markings on the inside other than “made in China “


----------



## mermaidcms

Someone posted a catalog picture of the two sizes of Plaza bags not long ago, which I have kept for reference.  The style numbers shown are 9860 and 9865.  Recently I searched eBay for 9860 and found three listings from different sellers, all showing the same style bag, but none were the Plaza.  They appear to be authentic.  This is so confusing!  Has Coach recycled the style numbers like the names?  Here is one of the listings:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-9860...w=coach+9860&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> Someone posted a catalog picture of the two sizes of Plaza bags not long ago, which I have kept for reference.  The style numbers shown are 9860 and 9865.  Recently I searched eBay for 9860 and found three listings from different sellers, all showing the same style bag, but none were the Plaza.  They appear to be authentic.  This is so confusing!  Has Coach recycled the style numbers like the names?  Here is one of the listings:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-9860-Ivory-Pebble-Leather-Convertible-Baguette-Wristlet-Handbag-Purse-EUC/152898464296?hash=item2399756a28:g:NT0AAOSwTLlZyHJJ&_sacat=0&_nkw=coach+9860&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


Yes, Coach has recycled style numbers. Most sellers won't list Plaza bags by style number since most sellers don't know the correct style numbers for pre-1994 bags.


----------



## Sunezno

In googling serial numbers for Coach bags, an article I read said that bags made in the '70s had serial numbers that were unique to that specific bag or purse, and that the numbers were in this form: XXX - XXXX (three numbers before the dash and four after).

The article said that in the '80s it was four numbers before the dash and three after.

So basically I'm wondering if anyone here can tell me if this bag is actually from the '70s, or if anyone has any general ideas about its age and possible worth. 

The serial number on the creed is: "No. 034 - 5124"


----------



## Catbird9

Sunezno said:


> In googling serial numbers for Coach bags, an article I read said that bags made in the '70s had serial numbers that were unique to that specific bag or purse, and that the numbers were in this form: XXX - XXXX (three numbers before the dash and four after).
> 
> The article said that in the '80s it was four numbers before the dash and three after.
> 
> So basically I'm wondering if anyone here can tell me if this bag is actually from the '70s, or if anyone has any general ideas about its age and possible worth.
> 
> The serial number on the creed is: "No. 034 - 5124"



The "Made in the United States" wording at the bottom of the creed and the xxx-xxxx serial number indicates it was made sometime in the late 1980s, after the "Made in New York City, U.S.A." wording was discontinued.

The xxxx-xxx numbers began to be used somewhere around 1989-90.

Measurements? It is probably a Swagger (style #9820) if the measurements are about 12" x 7.5" x 4".

For value, you can search eBay sold listings to find out what they are selling for.

ETA: P.S. Welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## Hyacinth

Sunezno said:


> In googling serial numbers for Coach bags, an article I read said that bags made in the '70s had serial numbers that were unique to that specific bag or purse, and that the numbers were in this form: XXX - XXXX (three numbers before the dash and four after).
> 
> The article said that in the '80s it was four numbers before the dash and three after.
> 
> So basically I'm wondering if anyone here can tell me if this bag is actually from the '70s, or if anyone has any general ideas about its age and possible worth.
> 
> The serial number on the creed is: "No. 034 - 5124"



Catbird9's information is correct, you're getting your date information from a VERY poor source and none of it is corrrect.

The "made in the united states" stamp came into use in 1988.

The 3+4 numeric serial Came into use possibly in the very late 1970s but definitely by around 1980-81 and began to be replaced by the 4+3 numberic serial in 1990, although a few bags still used the older format until late 1992-early 1993.


ACCURATE Coach serial number and creed information is posted at the Salearea Guides thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Do yourself a favor and delete the other "information" you found. And understand that about 90 to 95 percent of the "rules" you find on the internet about Coach are completely wrong too.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/#post-32252957
The text of the Guides starts at Post 14.

When asking for identification or authenticaation please post in the appropriate thread, (read the Rules in post Number one of the Authentication thread). Include measurements and front, back and side photos of the bag so we can see strap and pocket details.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Anyone have anything like this on file? Never seen this before.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202339129338


The listing has ended so you'll get eBay's unhelpful "The listing you’re looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you" message. 

I finally came across this while looking for something else. Organizer Caddy #4514, looks like 10-1/4" x 7-1/4 x 1/4


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> The listing has ended so you'll get eBay's unhelpful "The listing you’re looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you" message.
> 
> I finally came across this while looking for something else. Organizer Caddy #4514, looks like 10-1/4" x 7-1/4 x 1/4


Thank you! I don't know why I never noticed it before! I when have that pic saved on my Pinterest board!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> The listing has ended so you'll get eBay's unhelpful "The listing you’re looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you" message.
> 
> I finally came across this while looking for something else. Organizer Caddy #4514, looks like 10-1/4" x 7-1/4 x 1/4


do you have a bigger, less fuzzy picture of that?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> do you have a bigger, less fuzzy picture of that?


I do! Lol!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I do! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137713


Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> do you have a bigger, less fuzzy picture of that?





houseof999 said:


> I do! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137713


OK, now I have one! Thanks!


----------



## katev

Does anyone recognize this tote? I was at a conference earlier this week and a woman sitting near me was carrying this bag. I didn't recognize it so I took a photo. I've checked the totes both on coach.com and on the online outlet sale and I don't a similar bag - I don't know when it came out - I was just curious.

It looked like pebbled ivory with a brown leather interior.


----------



## pdxhb

katev said:


> Does anyone recognize this tote? I was at a conference earlier this week and a woman sitting near me was carrying this bag. I didn't recognize it so I took a photo. I've checked the totes both on coach.com and on the online outlet sale and I don't a similar bag - I don't know when it came out - I was just curious.
> 
> It looked like pebbled ivory with a brown leather interior.
> 
> View attachment 4139888


It’s the Charlie Carryall: https://www.coach.com/coach-charlie-carryall/25137.html


----------



## katev

pdxhb said:


> It’s the Charlie Carryall: https://www.coach.com/coach-charlie-carryall/25137.html



Wow, thanks! It's a beauty! I really like the one with the snakeskin handles!


----------



## ZSP

I'm probably in the wrong place but couldn't find the answer in the Bandit Clubhouse...what is the style #'s of the small and large Bandits?  Thanks


----------



## houseof999

ZSP said:


> I'm probably in the wrong place but couldn't find the answer in the Bandit Clubhouse...what is the style #'s of the small and large Bandits?  Thanks


I go to eBay and some sellers will have the number in the title or in one of the tags pic. 
87363 is the large one size 39 Oxblood
86769 Oxblood small maybe.. couldn't find the dimensions in that listing (?) 
22786 Large suede 39
21592 Smaller one purple


----------



## pdxhb

katev said:


> Wow, thanks! It's a beauty! I really like the one with the snakeskin handles!
> 
> View attachment 4140066



I do as well! It's a really nice style, in general, but the snakeskin accent is gorgeous.


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142866632376

Can anyone help me with the colors this bag was offered in? The bag I received appears to be blue with navy trim. I just want to make sure it was offered in blue before I reach out to the seller. TIA! 
Listing stated grey/black.
J1068-F1656


----------



## whatsallthisthen

Hi, there. I’m hoping someone can help me identify the name of the this vintage bag (10.75”w x 8.25”h x 3”d). Also, what is this style of lock called, please?

Thanks so much and happy to provide additional details and photos, of course.


----------



## whateve

whatsallthisthen said:


> Hi, there. I’m hoping someone can help me identify the name of the this vintage bag (10.75”w x 8.25”h x 3”d). Also, what is this style of lock called, please?
> 
> Thanks so much and happy to provide additional details and photos, of course.


It's a Roll Bag 9887 from the early 90s. The closure was called a springlock.


----------



## whatsallthisthen

whateve said:


> It's a Roll Bag 9887 from the early 90s. The closure was called a springlock.


 Thanks very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142866632376
> 
> Can anyone help me with the colors this bag was offered in? The bag I received appears to be blue with navy trim. I just want to make sure it was offered in blue before I reach out to the seller. TIA!
> Listing stated grey/black.
> J1068-F1656


I believe that 16563 only came in black and gray. (I saw a "blue" completed listing but I think the seller is mistaken. You can double check though.)

Is this the listing? If so, it doesn't look blue to me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EAST...g_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that 16563 only came in black and gray. (I saw a "blue" completed listing but I think the seller is mistaken. You can double check though.)
> 
> Is this the listing? If so, it doesn't look blue to me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EAST...g_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



The pics of the auction were bought really did look black and grey. Out of the box, the grey was really blue and the patent trim was Navy. 
She gave a full refund. It was a beautiful bag, too. It was a real bummer.


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

Hi everyone. Can someone
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 help me figure out what collection this bag is from or what the name is. It's made in China but looks almost vintage so i assume it might be from the early 2000's .


----------



## whateve

Lucyinthskyy said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me figure out what collection this bag is from or what the name is. It's made in China but looks almost vintage so i assume it might be from the early 2000's .


You could have asked with your authentication request. It's from the 2012 Legacy collection. I think it was called the Legacy leather mini saddle bag. I don't know the style number.


----------



## Zealous

Lucyinthskyy said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me figure out what collection this bag is from or what the name is. It's made in China but looks almost vintage so i assume it might be from the early 2000's .





whateve said:


> You could have asked with your authentication request. It's from the 2012 Legacy collection. I think it was called the Legacy leather mini saddle bag. I don't know the style number.



Hi! 
It’s the Legacy Leather Mini Saddle Bag in Cobalt Blue #48038


----------



## Hyacinth

Lucyinthskyy said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me figure out what collection this bag is from or what the name is. It's made in China but looks almost vintage so i assume it might be from the early 2000's .





whateve said:


> You could have asked with your authentication request. It's from the 2012 Legacy collection. I think it was called the Legacy leather mini saddle bag. I don't know the style number.





Zealous said:


> Hi!
> It’s the Legacy Leather Mini Saddle Bag in Cobalt Blue #48038



Thanks, logged and noted!


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know the name of this style? (not my listing)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blue...se-with-Adjustable-Leather-Strap/273369223884


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style? (not my listing)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blue...se-with-Adjustable-Leather-Strap/273369223884
> View attachment 4151696
> View attachment 4151697



Genuine Small Suede Duffle Sac


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> Genuine Small Suede Duffle Sac


Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## mermaidcms

Anyone now the name and number of this one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...m=223084854716&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Hyacinth

mermaidcms said:


> Anyone now the name and number of this one?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COACH-black-Crossbody-Small-Satchel-Bag-Black-Leather-Purse-0707-235/223084854716?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=53210&meid=6a949105a1254b899020299838a8d484&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=332742994793&itm=223084854716&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



It's a genuine Sullivan Bag, style 9910 from around late 1992


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi there!  Im trying to figure out these boots.  I bought them at a thrift and did a bit of rehabbing.  I took some pics to see if you  Coach Experts can tell me what the name of this boot is, and why there are no numbers on the creed, nor country of manufacture, just "no.00000-00000. Also it is a pull on type boot...no zipper.


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi there!  Im trying to figure out these boots.  I bought them at a thrift and did a bit of rehabbing.  I took some pics to see if you  Coach Experts can tell me what the name of this boot is, and why there are no numbers on the creed, nor country of manufacture, just "no.00000-00000. Also it is a pull on type boot...no zipper.


I'm so sorry.  I posted this to the wrong place.  I apologize!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Browsing through estate sale pictures for this coming weekend I ran across this. Does anyone know which bag this might be and is it possible it is real? I'm sorry I don't have any other photos to share, this was the only one on the sale website. If it is real, do you think it might be worth taking a look at to purchase? It obviously looks like it badly needs to be rehabbed which I am interested in trying.


----------



## Lake Effect

Depending on the size, it might be the Carrier or Musette. Lol, a lot of people would scoop that up and rehab it! I believe the Musette is a little smaller, 16" across and has no back slip pocket and the Carrier is 17" across with a back slip pocket.
EDITED to add, the creed and dimensions are needed for authentication on the AT thread.


----------



## whateve

bluesh4rk said:


> Browsing through estate sale pictures for this coming weekend I ran across this. Does anyone know which bag this might be and is it possible it is real? I'm sorry I don't have any other photos to share, this was the only one on the sale website. If it is real, do you think it might be worth taking a look at to purchase? It obviously looks like it badly needs to be rehabbed which I am interested in trying.


I answered you on the other thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi there!  Im trying to figure out these boots.  I bought them at a thrift and did a bit of rehabbing.  I took some pics to see if you  Coach Experts can tell me what the name of this boot is, and why there are no numbers on the creed, nor country of manufacture, just "no.00000-00000. Also it is a pull on type boot...no zipper.





LaPaloma55 said:


> I'm so sorry.  I posted this to the wrong place.  I apologize!!


@LaPaloma55 - I saw your post and intended to respond and promptly forgot to do so!

I don't see anything that leads me to think the boots weren't made by Coach but the problem is that the creed (something I've never seen in footwear) has a serial number purported to be used on "samples" or "prototypes." The problem is that we've never seen any proof that Coach made the items and no sellers of items (usually handbags) have ever been able to provide any type of receipt or proof of authenticity. Some sellers have claimed to have purchased at employee sales yet again, there's never been proof of that and certainly, Coach would issue receipts to its employees so they can prove that the item isn't stolen.

On the boots, do you see any stamped information with size and style numbers? It's usually stamped on the inside of the upper. 

If you own the boots and like them, by all means use them but I wouldn't recommend reselling, since there's no way to prove authenticity.


----------



## LaPaloma55

BeenBurned said:


> @LaPaloma55 - I saw your post and intended to respond and promptly forgot to do so!
> 
> I don't see anything that leads me to think the boots weren't made by Coach but the problem is that the creed (something I've never seen in footwear) has a serial number purported to be used on "samples" or "prototypes." The problem is that we've never seen any proof that Coach made the items and no sellers of items (usually handbags) have ever been able to provide any type of receipt or proof of authenticity. Some sellers have claimed to have purchased at employee sales yet again, there's never been proof of that and certainly, Coach would issue receipts to its employees so they can prove that the item isn't stolen.
> 
> On the boots, do you see any stamped information with size and style numbers? It's usually stamped on the inside of the upper.
> 
> If you own the boots and like them, by all means use them but I wouldn't recommend reselling, since there's no way to prove authenticity.


Thank you, BeenBurned.  The size is on the sole


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned.  The size is on the sole


 I thought it could be a prototype...too bad, I was rehabbing to sell. Only thing inside is the creed, and the words (see picture below).  The inner sole seams to be leather as well and has the words "Coach" printed on.  Good leather, too.


----------



## lilgreykitty

Hi gang, so, yes Alzheimer's setting in I think I cannot remember the name of the Coach style. I don't see them any for sale on the website either! Are they discontinued? This one is a favourite summer bag bough maybe two years ago in Canada, at a sale. I love it because it's Jean! Love my blue jeans. Love my shark bag charm also!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Swagger


----------



## BeenBurned

Would anyone happen to know the name and style number of this card case? 

Ebay listing (not mine). The case in the listing is missing the chain and key ring: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wome...g_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> I thought it could be a prototype...too bad, I was rehabbing to sell. Only thing inside is the creed, and the words (see picture below).  The inner sole seams to be leather as well and has the words "Coach" printed on.  Good leather, too.


I've never seen the type of sole marking as yours has (although that doesn't mean much). I've never seen a stamp without the Coach logo. (Are those 2 holes above the "genuine leather" stamp?) 

Coach footwear usually (if not always) has style name/style number/size information stamped on the inside as well as on the sole. 


This is an example:


----------



## LaPaloma55

Thank you, BeenBurned!  I learn so much from you guys! 

Too bad!  Cute boots!


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> I thought it could be a prototype...too bad, I was rehabbing to sell. Only thing inside is the creed, and the words (see picture below).  The inner sole seams to be leather as well and has the words "Coach" printed on.  Good leather, too.





BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen the type of sole marking as yours has (although that doesn't mean much). I've never seen a stamp without the Coach logo. (Are those 2 holes above the "genuine leather" stamp?)
> 
> Coach footwear usually (if not always) has style name/style number/size information stamped on the inside as well as on the sole.
> 
> 
> This is an example:
> View attachment 4160842
> View attachment 4160843





LaPaloma55 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned!  I learn so much from you guys!
> 
> Too bad!  Cute boots!


Note to others: There was also discussion (in more detail) on the "*Authenticate Those SHOES*" subforum. 

Unfortunately, this is one of those cases where authenticity can't be determined. They can't be deemed fake either but without certainty of authenticity, they shouldn't be resold.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know the name and style number of this card case?
> 
> Ebay listing (not mine). The case in the listing is missing the chain and key ring:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Women-039-s-black-leather-wallet-card-case-perfect-for-cross-body-bags-vintage-/292615682613?hash=item442140fa35:g:NA0AAOSw9jVbMQVk&_nkw=coach+card+case+vintage&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0&nma=true&si=OMQybDn4jO7V5iroLlSAqpadD9E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you in advance.



It looks like a Bedford Multi Function Purse, # 6994 from the Spring 2000 catalog. The measurements the seller gave are a bit off from the catalog which shows 4 3/4 x 3 1/4. It's on the Wayback if you dig deep enough:
http://web.archive.org/web/20000511...op/product.asp?product_no=1094&category_id=47


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Bedford Multi Function Purse, # 6994 from the Spring 2000 catalog. The measurements the seller gave are a bit off from the catalog which shows 4 3/4 x 3 1/4. It's on the Wayback if you dig deep enough:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20000511...op/product.asp?product_no=1094&category_id=47
> 
> View attachment 4162367


Thank you very much!
I didn't know what year to look at on the Wayback.


----------



## Lake Effect

OMG, I just went on the Wayback Machine and checked out listing for bags from August 2000. I feel like I just had a hit of Coach crack!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> OMG, I just went on the Wayback Machine and checked out listing for bags from August 2000. I feel like I just had a hit of Coach crack!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 4162500


Have to cut myself off soon or I won’t get any sleep lol. But it’s better than looking at eBay, because I won’t be able to order lol!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you very much!
> I didn't know what year to look at on the Wayback.



Bags and wallets that have that small metal circle inset into the leather zipper pull will often be from the Bedford line and almost always from right around 2000. The thin font without any surrounding cartouche used in the Coach name on the front of some wallets was common around that time too.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Lake Effect said:


> OMG, I just went on the Wayback Machine and checked out listing for bags from August 2000. I feel like I just had a hit of Coach crack!


How do I go on the Wayback Machine?


----------



## katev

LaPaloma55 said:


> How do I go on the Wayback Machine?



Here is the link for the wayback machine. It can be fun and addicting, and both a frustrating and rewarding experience. You need to know the year and approximate date (season?) when the bag you are interested in was released. Then start checking dates and you may get lucky. At least that's how I do it but if others have a better method then I would love to hear about it.

I usually have better luck using Google Chrome as my browser for the Wayback machine, as compared to IE, but that may not be the case for everyone.

http://web.archive.org/web/*/coach.com


----------



## katev

Does anyone know when the Sharky Coin Cases were originally released. I think that it was last year some time and I have been trying to find them on the Wayback, but so far no luck! I just picked these up at the outlet this weekend.


----------



## LaPaloma55

katev said:


> Here is the link for the wayback machine. It can be fun and addicting, and both a frustrating and rewarding experience. You need to know the year and approximate date (season?) when the bag you are interested in was released. Then start checking dates and you may get lucky. At least that's how I do it but if others have a better method then I would love to hear about it.
> 
> I usually have better luck using Google Chrome as my browser for the Wayback machine, as compared to IE, but that may not be the case for everyone.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/coach.com


Thank you so much, Katev!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Does anyone know when the Sharky Coin Cases were originally released. I think that it was last year some time and I have been trying to find them on the Wayback, but so far no luck! I just picked these up at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4163285


I know my coworker got one as a gift , l believe for Christmas '16. I'll confirm with her today. I'll post back if I was incorrect!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Does anyone know when the Sharky Coin Cases were originally released. I think that it was last year some time and I have been trying to find them on the Wayback, but so far no luck! I just picked these up at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4163285





Lake Effect said:


> I know my coworker got one as a gift , l believe for Christmas '16. I'll confirm with her today. I'll post back if I was incorrect!



It's still on the Coach UK website. 
https://uk.coach.com/coach-sharky-coin-case/27127.html


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's still on the Coach UK website.
> https://uk.coach.com/coach-sharky-coin-case/27127.html



Smart thinking, thanks! I've just posted the info at the link below in case someone else is also looking for it:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-back-mini-reveal.993325/page-2#post-32504046


----------



## mermaidcms

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Sullivan Bag, style 9910 from around late 1992


thanks, I like accuracy.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not too good at ID'ing vintage styles when they have pre-1994 serial numbers. I thought this was a city bag but it's clearly not that style. 

It has a front pocket under the flap, a back pocket, permanently attached strap and measures 9.25" wide x 6.5" high. 

TIA. (If more pics are needed, I can supply.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not too good at ID'ing vintage styles when they have pre-1994 serial numbers. I thought this was a city bag but it's clearly not that style.
> 
> It has a front pocket under the flap, a back pocket, permanently attached strap and measures 9.25" wide x 6.5" high.
> 
> TIA. (If more pics are needed, I can supply.)
> 
> View attachment 4168138
> View attachment 4168139
> View attachment 4168140


It looks like a compartment bag spectator. The solid color is #9850 and the spectator is #6850.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not too good at ID'ing vintage styles when they have pre-1994 serial numbers. I thought this was a city bag but it's clearly not that style.
> 
> It has a front pocket under the flap, a back pocket, permanently attached strap and measures 9.25" wide x 6.5" high.
> 
> TIA. (If more pics are needed, I can supply.)
> 
> View attachment 4168138
> View attachment 4168139
> View attachment 4168140





whateve said:


> It looks like a compartment bag spectator. The solid color is #9850 and the spectator is #6850.



Here's a 1989 Fall Preview pic of the Spectator Collection:


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It looks like a compartment bag spectator. The solid color is #9850 and the spectator is #6850.


Thanks @whateve. So the spectator part refers to the different trim color?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks @whateve. So the spectator part refers to the different trim color?


Yes.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes.


Thank you.


----------



## Catbird9

Does anyone know what this little cutie 



was called?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leat...ntage-Flap-Drawstring-Messenger-/332714659709


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Does anyone know what this little cutie
> View attachment 4168501
> View attachment 4168502
> 
> was called?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leat...ntage-Flap-Drawstring-Messenger-/332714659709


4029 flap drawstring.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> 4029 flap drawstring.


Thank you!


----------



## fleurdelise

I've been trying to ID this bag for a couple months now and still can't figure it out. It's pre-style code, so the serial number is just random digits. It measures 10.5" x 9" x 2.5"


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a 1989 Fall Preview pic of the Spectator Collection:


@Catbird9, thanks for the catalog picture. I must have missed it when you posted!


----------



## Hyacinth

fleurdelise said:


> I've been trying to ID this bag for a couple months now and still can't figure it out. It's pre-style code, so the serial number is just random digits. It measures 10.5" x 9" x 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170204
> View attachment 4170205
> View attachment 4170206
> View attachment 4170207



It's a Carlyle bag, style 9854 probably made around 1990. Here's the Winter 1990 catalog photo.


----------



## fleurdelise

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Carlyle bag, style 9854 probably made around 1990.


You are so quick! I've just been sifting through vintage catalogs forever [emoji23] Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I have searched but I can not find the answer, I know you ladies will know...  TIA

I believe this is a Sheridan, but which one? About 9 x 10 inches.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> I have searched but I can not find the answer, I know you ladies will know...  TIA
> 
> I believe this is a Sheridan, but which one? About 9 x 10 inches.
> View attachment 4175392
> View attachment 4175393


It looks like a Sheridan Stewart 4231, although Coach's measurements are a bit smaller.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It looks like a Sheridan Stewart 4231, although Coach's measurements are a bit smaller.



Thank you so very much! 
Yes, it is... I didn't have the measuring tape handy and I guesstimated the dimensions, LOL
Pre 1994 right?


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so very much!
> Yes, it is... I didn't have the measuring tape handy and I guesstimated the dimensions, LOL
> Pre 1994 right?


You're welcome. Yes.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a 1989 Fall Preview pic of the Spectator Collection:


Love these - reminds.me of mulberry in its heyday sigh long gone


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hi everyone,

My mom told me she always wanted a now vintage Coach bag (from maybe the 80s to early 90s) but I haven't been able to find one meeting her description:

It's like the basic bag (with a zipper on top) but with outside (open) pockets on both sides and a double strap (like the one they use on the 2012 penny's I think). 

I'm not sure if the strap is removable or not. She couldn't remember if it had a single or double strap. I found one sort of like that with a thicker strap and she said that was not it. 

Does anyone know what bag this might be?


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My mom told me she always wanted a now vintage Coach bag (from maybe the 80s to early 90s) but I haven't been able to find one meeting her description:
> 
> It's like the basic bag (with a zipper on top) but with outside (open) pockets on both sides and a double strap (like the one they use on the 2012 penny's I think).
> 
> I'm not sure if the strap is removable or not. She couldn't remember if it had a single or double strap. I found one sort of like that with a thicker strap and she said that was not it.
> 
> Does anyone know what bag this might be?


The one that comes to mind is the companion bag but it only has pockets on one side.
There is the promenade bag that has pockets on both sides but a thicker strap.
Most likely, the swagger or blazer.
Or it could be the Carson.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> The one that comes to mind is the companion bag but it only has pockets on one side.
> There is the promenade bag that has pockets on both sides but a thicker strap.
> Most likely, the swagger or blazer.
> Or it could be the Carson.



This is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

LaVisioneer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My mom told me she always wanted a now vintage Coach bag (from maybe the 80s to early 90s) but I haven't been able to find one meeting her description:
> 
> It's like the basic bag (with a zipper on top) but with outside (open) pockets on both sides and a double strap (like the one they use on the 2012 penny's I think).
> 
> I'm not sure if the strap is removable or not. She couldn't remember if it had a single or double strap. I found one sort of like that with a thicker strap and she said that was not it.
> 
> Does anyone know what bag this might be?





whateve said:


> The one that comes to mind is the companion bag but it only has pockets on one side.
> There is the promenade bag that has pockets on both sides but a thicker strap.
> Most likely, the swagger or blazer.
> Or it could be the Carson.



Here's a pretty rare zip top with a single, non-removable spaghetti strap. Slim Zip Spectator, #6018 from 1990:


----------



## abmab

I think the color is eggplant? Serial is 051-6145


----------



## whateve

abmab said:


> I think the color is eggplant? Serial is 051-6145
> View attachment 4177162
> View attachment 4177163
> View attachment 4177164
> View attachment 4177165
> View attachment 4177166


We need measurements to ID. It could be a convertible clutch. The color is probably burgundy.


----------



## abmab

whateve said:


> We need measurements to ID. It could be a convertible clutch. The color is probably burgundy.


Photos with measurements. It appears to be ~2 inches wide, ~11 inches long, and ~7-8 inches high.

ETA: I think you're correct. It does appear to be this https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-80s-NYC-Convertible-Clutch-5a95979e00450fd503ef271c although the color is lighter


----------



## whateve

abmab said:


> Photos with measurements. It appears to be ~2 inches wide, ~11 inches long, and ~7-8 inches high.
> 
> ETA: I think you're correct. It does appear to be this https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-80s-NYC-Convertible-Clutch-5a95979e00450fd503ef271c although the color is lighter
> View attachment 4177223
> View attachment 4177224
> View attachment 4177225
> View attachment 4177226
> View attachment 4177226
> View attachment 4177227


Yes, it is a convertible clutch. The burgundy color changed as it aged. This picture shows a new burgundy on top with an older well-used one on the bottom.


----------



## erin in Missouri

help! What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Zealous

erin in Missouri said:


> help! What is the name of this bag?



Hi. If it measures 9 3/4" L x 6 3/4" H x 4 1/4" W, it might be the Mini Sage Carryall in Signature Canvas with Floral Flocking, currently on sale at the outlets/outlet online.


----------



## erin in Missouri

Zealous said:


> Hi. If it measures 9 3/4" L x 6 3/4" H x 4 1/4" W, it might be the Mini Sage Carryall in Signature Canvas with Floral Flocking, currently on sale at the outlets/outlet online.



Thank you! I can find it on the home page of outlet, but not where to buy it. Boooooo.


----------



## erin in Missouri

FOUND IT, Thank you!!


----------



## abmab

It is 9"x9". The Serial is a xxxx-xxx


----------



## Catbird9

abmab said:


> It is 9"x9". The Serial is a xxxx-xxx


It's a Gallery Bag, #4028 from the Lightweight collection, around 1991-1993:


----------



## abmab

Thank you!!!


----------



## DaBish

Found this in the back of my closet . Any ideas as to the name of this bag? I'm not really into coach so have no idea.


----------



## DaBish

Post was cut off before I was finished-
Anyway I was wondering if this bag is worth the trouble of selling or if I should just donate it .I must've received it as a gift and faintly remember using it a few times a while back .I don't even know the name or model.


----------



## houseof999

DaBish said:


> Found this in the back of my closet . Any ideas as to the name of this bag? I'm not really into coach so have no idea.


I think it's a Coach Madison Sophia. What's the serial number inside the bag on the Creed patch?


----------



## BeenBurned

DaBish said:


> Found this in the back of my closet . Any ideas as to the name of this bag? I'm not really into coach so have no idea.





DaBish said:


> Post was cut off before I was finished-
> Anyway I was wondering if this bag is worth the trouble of selling or if I should just donate it .I must've received it as a gift and faintly remember using it a few times a while back .I don't even know the name or model.


If you post a picture of the creed, we'll know a specific style number and it'll make it easier to search sales.


----------



## DaBish

houseof999 said:


> I think it's a Coach Madison Sophia. What's the serial number inside the bag on the Creed patch?





houseof999 said:


> I think it's a Coach Madison Sophia. What's the serial number inside the bag on the Creed patch?


Thanks the reply-  this is what the inside says ( sorry I am not really into coach so have idea about this stuff. I didn't even know they had a tag inside) 


This is a coach bag. It was handcrafted in China from the finest materials and leather. It's superior craftsmanship reflects our commitment to enduring quality.
No . F 1082-15924


I also found the matching wristlet inside of the bag. But there's no Creed patch inside of the wristlet that I can see, unless it's hidden somewhere. The inside of both are a royal purple color.


----------



## DaBish

sorry the pic is poor quality. The lens on my phone is slightly cracked so the pictures are a mess


----------



## houseof999

DaBish said:


> sorry the pic is poor quality. The lens on my phone is slightly cracked so the pictures are a mess


It looks like the Sophia but many Coach styles were highly faked. You can follow post number one in the Authentication thread to confirm the authenticity before researching and selling.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## DaBish

houseof999 said:


> It looks like the Sophia but many Coach styles were highly faked. You can follow post number one in the Authentication thread to confirm the authenticity before researching and selling.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


Ok great . I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

DaBish said:


> Found this in the back of my closet . Any ideas as to the name of this bag? I'm not really into coach so have no idea.





DaBish said:


> sorry the pic is poor quality. The lens on my phone is slightly cracked so the pictures are a mess


There are two listed on ebay now: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+15924&_sacat=0
There are no recent sales. If you sell as a set with the wristlet, I think you can price between $75 and $150.


----------



## Lucylu29

Can someone ID this backpack for me? TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

Lucylu29 said:


> Can someone ID this backpack for me? TIA
> View attachment 4181931
> View attachment 4181932



Legacy Backpack from 1998


----------



## Lucylu29

Hyacinth said:


> Legacy Backpack from 1998



Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I've got a bunch of Coach's that I have never identified. I'm going to post a few today, and maybe a few more next week. 

Let's start with the little handbag I am carrying today. it's funny, I am not convinced she is leather. I'm interested in whatever y'all have.

There is no stamp inside.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Funny, I actually rarely wear/carry white, but here is the one I am probably most interested in. It is a double kiss-lock, a long strap. It is hard to use, but fabulous to wear. Made in NYC. I guess it's not a Bonnie Cashin since it has a stamp. What is this? 70s? 80s?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

This is a cute little black bag. The picture makes it look much shinier than it really is. Two straps, zip top.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

How many is too many for one day? This will be my last here.
I was about to put this on eBay, but my daughter stopped me. It's hers now.


----------



## BeenBurned

katgoldatx said:


> This is a cute little black bag. The picture makes it look much shinier than it really is. Two straps, zip top.


The black bag (style 9051) is a Swing Zip Top from 1998.


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> How many is too many for one day? This will be my last here.
> I was about to put this on eBay, but my daughter stopped me. It's hers now.


Multi-zip bag from 1995.


----------



## BeenBurned

katgoldatx said:


> I've got a bunch of Coach's that I have never identified. I'm going to post a few today, and maybe a few more next week.
> 
> Let's start with the little handbag I am carrying today. it's funny, I am not convinced she is leather. I'm interested in whatever y'all have.
> 
> There is no stamp inside.


This is probably called Embossed top handle pouch. (It _is_ leather.)


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> Funny, I actually rarely wear/carry white, but here is the one I am probably most interested in. It is a double kiss-lock, a long strap. It is hard to use, but fabulous to wear. Made in NYC. I guess it's not a Bonnie Cashin since it has a stamp. What is this? 70s? 80s?
> View attachment 4183457
> View attachment 4183458
> View attachment 4183459


It was called a double entry swinger. It's probably from the 70s. It is a Bonnie Cashin design made after she left Coach.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

BeenBurned said:


> This is probably called Embossed top handle pouch. (It _is_ leather.)


Well harumph! The reason I had doubts is because a friend of mine who typically is in the know assured me it was not. I was never certain after that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

whateve said:


> It was called a double entry swinger. It's probably from the 70s. It is a Bonnie Cashin design made after she left Coach.



Meaning, she designed it and made it while at Coach, and the Coach continued to make it after she left?


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> Meaning, she designed it and made it while at Coach, and the Coach continued to make it after she left?


Exactly.


----------



## greengrassblueskies

Hello! I just discovered this forum yesterday, and am absolutely amazed by the wealth of information! I know next to nothing about bags/purses,so please bear with me 

Could someone let me know what style this is or if this exists at all?  All I have are the 2 attached pictures. I have no pictures of the creed or any logo, etc. I just think it's a nice and simple design regardless of authenticity, and I would be grateful for any recommendations for similar designs or a simple work bag preferably with a turn-lock closure.  Thank you in advance, have a safe & pleasant day!


----------



## Catbird9

greengrassblueskies said:


> Hello! I just discovered this forum yesterday, and am absolutely amazed by the wealth of information! I know next to nothing about bags/purses,so please bear with me
> 
> Could someone let me know what style this is or if this exists at all?  All I have are the 2 attached pictures. I have no pictures of the creed or any logo, etc. I just think it's a nice and simple design regardless of authenticity, and I would be grateful for any recommendations for similar designs or a simple work bag preferably with a turn-lock closure.  Thank you in advance, have a safe & pleasant day!
> 
> View attachment 4190674
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190676
> View attachment 4190677


It looks like a Mercer Camera bag, style #7433.


----------



## BeenBurned

greengrassblueskies said:


> Hello! I just discovered this forum yesterday, and am absolutely amazed by the wealth of information! I know next to nothing about bags/purses,so please bear with me
> 
> Could someone let me know what style this is or if this exists at all?  All I have are the 2 attached pictures. I have no pictures of the creed or any logo, etc. I just think it's a nice and simple design regardless of authenticity, and I would be grateful for any recommendations for similar designs or a simple work bag preferably with a turn-lock closure.  Thank you in advance, have a safe & pleasant day!
> 
> View attachment 4190674
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190676
> View attachment 4190677


Is the bag listed somewhere? If so, please refer to post 1, page 1 for the posting guidelines and verify authenticity on the AT (authentic this) Coach thread:
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***

While it's probably authentic, it can't be confirmed without more pictures. If authentic, the bag appears to be Mercer twill camera bag, style number 7433, probably from 2001.


----------



## greengrassblueskies

BeenBurned said:


> Is the bag listed somewhere? If so, please refer to post 1, page 1 for the posting guidelines and verify authenticity on the AT (authentic this) Coach thread:
> *Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***
> 
> While it's probably authentic, it can't be confirmed without more pictures. If authentic, the bag appears to be Mercer twill camera bag, style number 7433, probably from 2001.


Thank you so much for the information! I just noticed that an automated message was sent to me with the links to the thread/guideline that you mentioned. I'll be sure to follow the guidelines in the future. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

greengrassblueskies said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I just noticed that an automated message was sent to me with the links to the thread/guideline that you mentioned. I'll be sure to follow the guidelines in the future. Thanks!


If you are looking for something similar, search for Coach camera bag or crossbody pouch. There are several new versions out currently on Coach.com, at department stores and at Coach outlets.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all! I purchased what I think is a used Gotham tote. I know the business-ish stuff doesn’t really come with serial numbers but this is very strange. There’s a barcode tag sewn in the inside of the inside pocket at a random angle. What does it mean? I’ve never seen that before. Is this a Gotham tote as I thought?


----------



## dgphoto

Here is a pic showing the angle


----------



## Hyacinth

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I purchased what I think is a used Gotham tote.* I know the business-ish stuff doesn’t really come with serial numbers but this is very strange.* There’s a barcode tag sewn in the inside of the inside pocket at a random angle. What does it mean? I’ve never seen that before. Is this a Gotham tote as I thought?
> View attachment 4192879
> 
> View attachment 4192880
> 
> View attachment 4192881
> 
> View attachment 4192882



I'm not sure why business items wouldn't come with serial numbers. They should always have numbers as long as they're above a certain size and were made when Coach was actually putting serial numbers on the creed. The date code in this "serial number" is within the time period when all production Coaches larger than accessories would have had serial numbers.

The problem with this one is that there's no valid style number, "00000" was only used by Coach for sample bags but it's also been found any a lot of suspected fakes, along with style number -99999. Since it's not a valid serial number, there's no way to authenticate it and we never recommend buying one unless someone is just going to keep it for their own use and never sell it since authenticity can't be proven.

As for that bar code, I've never seen anything like it in any genuine Coach item. Is there any "Made In ..." tag sewn into the inside of the bag?

And aren't the Gotham Totes fairly recent styles, like within the last 2 years or thereabouts? So why would a creed for a genuine sample have a 2012 year code?

When and where did you buy that bag? Is there a website or seller URL you can post?


*Other opinions are welcome.*


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I purchased what I think is a used Gotham tote. I know the business-ish stuff doesn’t really come with serial numbers but this is very strange. There’s a barcode tag sewn in the inside of the inside pocket at a random angle. What does it mean? I’ve never seen that before. Is this a Gotham tote as I thought?
> View attachment 4192879
> 
> View attachment 4192880
> 
> View attachment 4192881
> 
> View attachment 4192882





Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure why business items wouldn't come with serial numbers. They should always have numbers as long as they're above a certain size and were made when Coach was actually putting serial numbers on the creed. The date code in this "serial number" is within the time period when all production Coaches larger than accessories would have had serial numbers.
> 
> The problem with this one is that there's no valid style number, "00000" was only used by Coach for sample bags but it's also been found any a lot of suspected fakes, along with style number -99999. Since it's not a valid serial number, there's no way to authenticate it and we never recommend buying one unless someone is just going to keep it for their own use and never sell it since authenticity can't be proven.
> 
> As for that bar code, I've never seen anything like it in any genuine Coach item. Is there any "Made In ..." tag sewn into the inside of the bag?



That style of creed and lining weren't used until recently. They weren't used in 2012 which is what the creed indicates as the time of manufacture.


----------



## BeenBurned

921810chris said:


> I would like to hear directly from Megs & Vlad as to their rationale behind this move. I KNOW: Cash is King! But to risk your hard-earned credibility and reputation for more money! Really? TpF has experienced enough reputational issues over the years (Google it sometime! May well be disgruntled people but still creates some doubt!) without this blatant money-grab from the FOUNDERS of this forum. The authenticators who volunteer their TIME, ENERGY and REPUTATION should be up in arms!





dgphoto said:


> Hi, all! I purchased what I think is a used Gotham tote. I know the business-ish stuff doesn’t really come with serial numbers but this is very strange. There’s a barcode tag sewn in the inside of the inside pocket at a random angle. What does it mean? I’ve never seen that before. Is this a Gotham tote as I thought?
> View attachment 4192879
> 
> View attachment 4192880
> 
> View attachment 4192881
> 
> View attachment 4192882





dgphoto said:


> Here is a pic showing the angle
> View attachment 4192885





Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure why business items wouldn't come with serial numbers. They should always have numbers as long as they're above a certain size and were made when Coach was actually putting serial numbers on the creed. The date code in this "serial number" is within the time period when all production Coaches larger than accessories would have had serial numbers.
> 
> The problem with this one is that there's no valid style number, "00000" was only used by Coach for sample bags but it's also been found any a lot of suspected fakes, along with style number -99999. Since it's not a valid serial number, there's no way to authenticate it and we never recommend buying one unless someone is just going to keep it for their own use and never sell it since authenticity can't be proven.
> 
> As for that bar code, I've never seen anything like it in any genuine Coach item. Is there any "Made In ..." tag sewn into the inside of the bag?
> 
> And aren't the Gotham Totes fairly recent styles, like within the last 2 years or thereabouts? So why would a creed for a genuine sample have a 2012 year code?
> 
> When and where did you buy that bag? Is there a website or seller URL you can post?
> 
> 
> *Other opinions are welcome.*





whateve said:


> That style of creed and lining weren't used until recently. They weren't used in 2012 which is what the creed indicates as the time of manufacture.


I agree with everything @Hyacinth said as well as @whateve's comment concerning the creed and lining vs. when the serial number indicates it was supposedly made.



Hyacinth said:


> we never recommend buying one unless someone is just going to keep it for their own use and never sell it since authenticity can't be proven.


To add to what Hyacinth posted, I also want to recommend not donating it either.

ETA: This too from Hyacinth: *When and where did you buy that bag? Is there a website or seller URL you can post?*


----------



## dgphoto

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure why business items wouldn't come with serial numbers. They should always have numbers as long as they're above a certain size and were made when Coach was actually putting serial numbers on the creed. The date code in this "serial number" is within the time period when all production Coaches larger than accessories would have had serial numbers.
> 
> The problem with this one is that there's no valid style number, "00000" was only used by Coach for sample bags but it's also been found any a lot of suspected fakes, along with style number -99999. Since it's not a valid serial number, there's no way to authenticate it and we never recommend buying one unless someone is just going to keep it for their own use and never sell it since authenticity can't be proven.
> 
> As for that bar code, I've never seen anything like it in any genuine Coach item. Is there any "Made In ..." tag sewn into the inside of the bag?
> 
> And aren't the Gotham Totes fairly recent styles, like within the last 2 years or thereabouts? So why would a creed for a genuine sample have a 2012 year code?
> 
> When and where did you buy that bag? Is there a website or seller URL you can post?
> 
> 
> *Other opinions are welcome.*





whateve said:


> That style of creed and lining weren't used until recently. They weren't used in 2012 which is what the creed indicates as the time of manufacture.





BeenBurned said:


> I agree with everything @Hyacinth said as well as @whateve's comment concerning the creed and lining vs. when the serial number indicates it was supposedly made.
> 
> 
> To add to what Hyacinth posted, I also want to recommend not donating it either.
> 
> ETA: This too from Hyacinth: *When and where did you buy that bag? Is there a website or seller URL you can post?*



Hi, all! I found it in ThredUP so the seller could be anyone from anywhere so that’s no help. [emoji4] Compared to my other 1941 bags, the quality of the materials, workmanship, perfect stitching, etc is on point. I did a LOT of searching and did not turn up another bag in this print. That leads me more to the sample side, which might explain the barcode but who knows. It does smell divine and is very lush.  I took some additional photos for your perusal.


----------



## dgphoto




----------



## dgphoto




----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4193533
> View attachment 4193535
> View attachment 4193536
> View attachment 4193537
> View attachment 4193539
> View attachment 4193540


These days, counterfeiters have access to many of the same materials Coach uses, so the quality could be as good as Coach, but that doesn't mean it was made by Coach. Just because the bag feels like good quality doesn't mean it isn't counterfeit. It is my opinion it is absolutely counterfeit. There is no way to get around that 2012 date code with materials and creed design and wording that weren't used until after Stuart Vevers took over.

That bar code looks meaningless. It isn't the standard format for bar codes. Have you tried looking up that number to see what you get?


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> These days, counterfeiters have access to many of the same materials Coach uses, so the quality could be as good as Coach, but that doesn't mean it was made by Coach. Just because the bag feels like good quality doesn't mean it isn't counterfeit. It is my opinion it is absolutely counterfeit. There is no way to get around that 2012 date code with materials and creed design and wording that weren't used until after Stuart Vevers took over.
> 
> That bar code looks meaningless. It isn't the standard format for bar codes. Have you tried looking up that number to see what you get?



Thanks, whateve! I absolutely respect your determination on authenticity. I only tried to scan the barcode in Amazon with no luck. It really means nothing to me as it’s not the standard format I’m used to seeing in everyday life. [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4193533
> View attachment 4193535
> View attachment 4193536
> View attachment 4193537
> View attachment 4193539
> View attachment 4193540


*Are you able to link to the listing? (Post 1, page 1 does require it although we're more flexible here than other brand subforums on TPF.) I'd like to see the seller, her items and location as well as the actual listing. *

I checked Thredup and hate that one has to log in (either through Facebook, Amazon or open an account) in order to do a simple search. I resent being forced to have an account on a site that I have no intention of using. 

But with that said, I did log in and found that I wasn't able to search completed/sold listings and couldn't find the listing. An image search was also unsuccessful.  





whateve said:


> These days, counterfeiters have access to many of the same materials Coach uses, so the quality could be as good as Coach, but that doesn't mean it was made by Coach. Just because the bag feels like good quality doesn't mean it isn't counterfeit. It is my opinion it is absolutely counterfeit. There is no way to get around that 2012 date code with materials and creed design and wording that weren't used until after Stuart Vevers took over.
> 
> That bar code looks meaningless. It isn't the standard format for bar codes. Have you tried looking up that number to see what you get?


I completely agree and if I'd bought that bag for any amount more than what you'd be willing to throw away when done using the bag, I'd return it for a full refund. 

If you're happy with using it, it's certainly your decision but please don't EVER sell or donate it. 



dgphoto said:


> Thanks, whateve! I absolutely respect your determination on authenticity. I only tried to scan the barcode in Amazon with no luck. It really means nothing to me as it’s not the standard format I’m used to seeing in everyday life. [emoji4]


You sound unconvinced and seem to not believe that a fake can be so "good." 

Please do a search of the Coach sub for "1941 collection fake" because you'll see many posts on how close in details and construction some of these styles are. While there are obvious fakes, there are some scary close ones with comps posted by several of us.


----------



## dgphoto

BeenBurned said:


> *Are you able to link to the listing? (Post 1, page 1 does require it although we're more flexible here than other brand subforums on TPF.) I'd like to see the seller, her items and location as well as the actual listing. *
> 
> I checked Thredup and hate that one has to log in (either through Facebook, Amazon or open an account) in order to do a simple search. I resent being forced to have an account on a site that I have no intention of using.
> 
> But with that said, I did log in and found that I wasn't able to search completed/sold listings and couldn't find the listing. An image search was also unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree and if I'd bought that bag for any amount more than what you'd be willing to throw away when done using the bag, I'd return it for a full refund.
> 
> If you're happy with using it, it's certainly your decision but please don't EVER sell or donate it.
> 
> 
> You sound unconvinced and seem to not believe that a fake can be so "good."
> 
> Please do a search of the Coach sub for "1941 collection fake" because you'll see many posts on how close in details and construction some of these styles are. While there are obvious fakes, there are some scary close ones with comps posted by several of us.



Here’s the link to the listing: https://www.thredup.com/product/43643203. You can see they don’t really provide a lot of information on their items. ThredUP usually purchases the items and then resells them; that’s why I said it could be from anyone anywhere. 

I’m ok with the bag as-is, fake and all. I had planned to use it as a travel bag that can take a beating so even as a fake, it will still get the job done. I had site credit so wasn’t out any “money” on the purchase. And no, would not sell a fake ever. It will be repurposed for other craft projects if it becomes unusable. I’m a responsible person and would never knowingly perpetuate the cycle that comes along with the whole fake goods industry. 

Having been in the purse game for a long time, I still don’t believe I know it all and therefore do respect the opinions of those who I believe know what they’re talking about when it comes to authenticity. It is a well-constructed bag of quality materials but that doesn’t mean it is a Coach bag by any means. It amazes me what counterfeiters can do. I completely appreciate the opinions, time and knowledge everyone shares here and would back you all in a fight! [emoji6]


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, hoping you can help me out with this one, TIA
I got the small Twill Saddle Pouch, made in NYC. The leather one is style 9590 according to the Coach catalogs from the mid 80s.
I couldn't find any picture or reference to the twill style, but in this other picture of the Large Saddle style 9585, the twill version is 8595.
So.. could I assume the style for mine is 8590, or is that too much assuming, LOL


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, hoping you can help me out with this one, TIA
> I got the small Twill Saddle Pouch, made in NYC. The leather one is style 9590 according to the Coach catalogs from the mid 80s.
> I couldn't find any picture or reference to the twill style, but in this other picture of the Large Saddle style 9585, the twill version is 8595.
> So.. could I assume the style for mine is 8590, or is that too much assuming, LOL
> View attachment 4197656


I would think so. That seems to be how they did it for several styles.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, hoping you can help me out with this one, TIA
> I got the small Twill Saddle Pouch, made in NYC. The leather one is style 9590 according to the Coach catalogs from the mid 80s.
> I couldn't find any picture or reference to the twill style, but in this other picture of the Large Saddle style 9585, the twill version is 8595.
> So.. could I assume the style for mine is 8590, or is that too much assuming, LOL
> View attachment 4197656



It's possible but there's no way to prove it without seeing it on a catalog page, and the only Twill listing in my files is the same one you're showing. Maybe someone else has another catalog with Twill items. There were one or two styles in either twill or spectator versions that didn't fit that numbering pattern.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I would think so. That seems to be how they did it for several styles.





Hyacinth said:


> It's possible but there's no way to prove it without seeing it on a catalog page, and the only Twill listing in my files is the same one you're showing. Maybe someone else has another catalog with Twill items. There were one or two styles in either twill or spectator versions that didn't fit that numbering pattern.


The twill items I have catalog pictures for are:
8585 twill saddle pouch
8430 twill slim satchel large
8455 basic bag in twill


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I would think so. That seems to be how they did it for several styles.





Hyacinth said:


> It's possible but there's no way to prove it without seeing it on a catalog page, and the only Twill listing in my files is the same one you're showing. Maybe someone else has another catalog with Twill items. There were one or two styles in either twill or spectator versions that didn't fit that numbering pattern.



Thank you ladies for your input, very much appreciated.

I guess I will leave it as a "possible" 8590 but not able to confirm.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The twill items I have catalog pictures for are:
> 8585 twill saddle pouch
> 8430 twill slim satchel large
> 8455 basic bag in twill


I don't have a catalog picture but sold a twill slim satchel that I'd (correctly?) described as 8425.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style name and number of this wallet? And if it came in green, would the color be forest? (I think the leather might be buffalo.)

TIA. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINT...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style name and number of this wallet? And if it came in green, would the color be forest? (I think the leather might be buffalo.)
> 
> TIA.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-Smooth-Black-Calf-Leather-Wallet-Small-Preowned-Buttery-Supple-/232903513032?hash=item363a2193c8:g:IcoAAOSwkjBbgGtl&nma=true&si=iz0noczJXcgfIoGYko4iOC71sf4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



By George, I think I've got it!

From the big 96-97 Source Book - Style 4847, Envelope Wallet. The description fits even if Coach's photo doesn't give you a lot to go on. Bottle Green would have been the green shade.There's no mention on the page of any specific leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> By George, I think I've got it!
> 
> From the big 96-97 Source Book - Style 4847, Envelope Wallet. The description fits even if Coach's photo doesn't give you a lot to go on. Bottle Green would have been the green shade.There's no mention on the page of any specific leather.
> 
> View attachment 4201773


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4201778



Aawwwwww, tanks!


----------



## Twintoo

Good evening.  I am having difficulty confirming several colors of my vintage NYC bags I have and am hoping someone can help. Is the front pre-Dinky and third Madison satchel tabac, and the second Basic bag and fourth Classic Hobo putty? So putty is more camel-yellow or tan rather than a dull dirty flat color I thought something called putty would be?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Catbird9

Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4207655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening.  I am having difficulty confirming several colors of my vintage NYC bags I have and am hoping someone can help. Is the front pre-Dinky and third Madison satchel tabac, and the second Basic bag and fourth Classic Hobo putty? So putty is more camel-yellow or tan rather than a dull dirty flat color I thought something called putty would be?  Thanks so much.



Depending on the year of production, the dye lot, the effects of time, soil, and moisture, and different products that may have been used on the leather, both Putty and Tabac can vary quite a bit. Sometimes it helps to see the back side (the suede).

To my eye, Putty is a medium brownish-gray color, kind of a light-to-medium taupe.

Tabac looks like browned tobacco leaves, with sometimes a faint greenish tone, especially on the suede side.

I would agree that your Dinky is Tabac, and the Basic bag is Putty. The satchel seems too light for Tabac, but too brown for Putty. If I had to choose I would say Putty.

The Classic Hobo has me completely stumped.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> The Classic Hobo has me completely stumped.


Is it camel?


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Is it camel?


It could be, although I don't know if Camel was an official color name at the time....or even what years the Classic Hobo was made.


----------



## Twintoo

Catbird9 said:


> It could be, although I don't know if Camel was an official color name at the time....or even what years the Classic Hobo was made.


Posting a photo done in natural light by the window, the earlier photo might have been affected by my yellow desk and lamp light.  I'm going with the Madison satchel as also tabac, and putty for the Classic Hobo.  I pulled the catalog (date unknown) ad off Pinterest, it gives Putty as a color option even though it does seem more a camel to me too  Thanks all.


----------



## Catbird9

Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4207810
> 
> Posting a photo done in natural light by the window, the earlier photo might have been affected by my yellow desk and lamp light.  I'm going with the Madison satchel as also tabac, and putty for the Classic Hobo.  I pulled the catalog (date unknown) ad off Pinterest, it gives Putty as a color option even though it does seem more a camel to me too  Thanks all.


In that light, and with the Basic Bag next to it, the Madison definitely  looks more Tabac than Putty to me now.


----------



## Lake Effect

Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4207810
> 
> Posting a photo done in natural light by the window, the earlier photo might have been affected by my yellow desk and lamp light.  I'm going with the Madison satchel as also tabac, and putty for the Classic Hobo.  I pulled the catalog (date unknown) ad off Pinterest, it gives Putty as a color option even though it does seem more a camel to me too  Thanks all.


I read your post with interest too, as I have a Classic Hobo in what I believe is the same shade. Which I have considered to be tabac. Interestingly the edge piping on mine is clearly mahogony. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
You can see where there is tearing on the strap. Accidentally dragged under my rolling bag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, I hope some of you can decipher this tag. I know what kind of style it is, not difficult at all, but I have never seen the COH in a price tag before.
I think that's the symbol for the Coach Company at the exchange, or something like that (financial stuff LOL), but they wouldn't put it on a price tag...?
No hurry... TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, I hope some of you can decipher this tag. I know what kind of style it is, not difficult at all, but I have never seen the COH in a price tag before.
> I think that's the symbol for the Coach Company at the exchange, or something like that (financial stuff LOL), but they wouldn't put it on a price tag...?
> No hurry... TIA
> 
> View attachment 4210527


I've seen it too and haven't been able to decipher its meaning.


----------



## RP56

Hi folks, I posted photos of this bag I recently inherited to a FB Coach group and they thought it was a Bonnie Cashin Coach bag.  Wondering if it might be Bonnie Cashin for someone else (Meyers?).  No label at all anywhere, nor any sign there ever was one; lined in black fabric. Does anyone recognize this bag?  Dimensions are 12w x 8h w/ a 6" strap drop.  Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## whateve

RP56 said:


> View attachment 4212009
> View attachment 4212010
> View attachment 4212011
> 
> Hi folks, I posted photos of this bag I recently inherited to a FB Coach group and they thought it was a Bonnie Cashin Coach bag.  Wondering if it might be Bonnie Cashin for someone else (Meyers?).  No label at all anywhere, nor any sign there ever was one; lined in black fabric. Does anyone recognize this bag?  Dimensions are 12w x 8h w/ a 6" strap drop.  Thanks for any ideas!


It is similar to a Coach watermelon bag except for those corners and the feet. It's possible it is a Bonnie Cashin design, or a copy someone else made. Without labels, there is no way to prove anything.


----------



## RP56

Thanks for your reply! I do realize it can't be proved, just wondered if someone who was familiar with early Coach styles or other Bonnie Cashin bags might recognize the specific style, or knew (for example) that lining meant it wasn't Coach. I inherited it from someone who had many Coach bags.


----------



## katev

Does anyone recognize this bag? I am curious about it, thanks!


----------



## coach943

RP56 said:


> View attachment 4212009
> View attachment 4212010
> View attachment 4212011
> 
> Hi folks, I posted photos of this bag I recently inherited to a FB Coach group and they thought it was a Bonnie Cashin Coach bag.  Wondering if it might be Bonnie Cashin for someone else (Meyers?).  No label at all anywhere, nor any sign there ever was one; lined in black fabric. Does anyone recognize this bag?  Dimensions are 12w x 8h w/ a 6" strap drop.  Thanks for any ideas!





whateve said:


> It is similar to a Coach watermelon bag except for those corners and the feet. It's possible it is a Bonnie Cashin design, or a copy someone else made. Without labels, there is no way to prove anything.



It kind of looks like a cross between these two Coach totes that I have, but the handles are wrong. I don't remember seeing any Coach Bonnie Cashin-era bags with those handles.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag? I am curious about it, thanks!
> View attachment 4213952


it looks similar to a mixed leather Prairie satchel 22798, like these: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_so...13750976&LH_ItemCondition=1000&rt=nc&_fosrp=1

However, not quite. Let me keep looking.


----------



## katev

Thank you!


----------



## marissa214

whateve said:


> it looks similar to a mixed leather Prairie satchel 22798, like these: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_so...13750976&LH_ItemCondition=1000&rt=nc&_fosrp=1
> 
> However, not quite. Let me keep looking.



I found this...


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> it looks similar to a mixed leather Prairie satchel 22798, like these: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_so...13750976&LH_ItemCondition=1000&rt=nc&_fosrp=1
> 
> However, not quite. Let me keep looking.





marissa214 said:


> I found this...
> View attachment 4214007



Thank you both!


----------



## marissa214

marissa214 said:


> I found this...
> View attachment 4214007



Sorry I hit reply too early. Just meant to say that idk if that is a legitimate source but was one of the only places I saw that leather combo! I def think it’s a prairie satchel bc I have one of the pebbled leather ones and it looks just like that construction.


----------



## Transported

Any one know what the name and style number of this beauty is?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-UN...181241?hash=item5d813c73f9:g:QuAAAOSw12pbnov0
It looks like it will hold quite a bit and I like the side detail.
TIA


----------



## houseof999

Transported said:


> Any one know what the name and style number of this beauty is?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-UN...181241?hash=item5d813c73f9:g:QuAAAOSw12pbnov0
> It looks like it will hold quite a bit and I like the side detail.
> TIA


It's an Oliver Bag. Style number 9902.


----------



## Transported

houseof999 said:


> It's an Oliver Bag. Style number 9902.



Thanks so much! I haven't noticed that side detail before are there other bags that have it?


----------



## houseof999

Transported said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't noticed that side detail before are there other bags that have it?


Yes, there's a bigger one called a Bancroft brief satchel that had the same side detail.


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this? Is this a sample that never went into production? Did someone take the lining out? Or is there an actual Coach bag that looks like this? Is it fake? 

https://bnc.lt/focc/M8daIumQMQ


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? Is this a sample that never went into production? Did someone take the lining out? Or is there an actual Coach bag that looks like this? Is it fake?
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/M8daIumQMQ


In my opinion, it is fake. Those pockets look like something that Coach made in the 2000s. Coach didn't use the horse and carriage logo early on. A bag with these details would have lining and a creed. The front and back handles don't match - Coach wouldn't release a bag like that. The construction doesn't look like anything Coach made.


----------



## Lake Effect

Transported said:


> Any one know what the name and style number of this beauty is?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-UN...181241?hash=item5d813c73f9:g:QuAAAOSw12pbnov0
> It looks like it will hold quite a bit and I like the side detail.
> TIA


I have this bag, also in BT, that I really like. It does hold my essentials nicely. The way the side is shaped allows me to easily get into it without feeling like I am scraping my knuckles on the zipper. And gives a slightly expandable feeling. And I like what I believe is one of the longest strap lengths offered. If you like a shorter strap setting, you may need to make extra holes. Besides the Bancroft, I believe there is one other bag with this side detailing, but I am drawing a blank.


----------



## Transported

Lake Effect said:


> I have this bag, also in BT, that I really like. It does hold my essentials nicely. The way the side is shaped allows me to easily get into it without feeling like I am scraping my knuckles on the zipper. And gives a slightly expandable feeling. And I like what I believe is one of the longest strap lengths offered. If you like a shorter strap setting, you may need to make extra holes. Besides the Bancroft, I believe there is one other bag with this side detailing, but I am drawing a blank.


Thanks Lake Effect. I Like a bigger bag and am glad to hear that the opening is large enough for no Knuckle scraping! .I love the side detail. I kept searching for its name but couldn't find it because i was searching for side gussets because i couldn't figure out what else to call it.


----------



## Transported

houseof999 said:


> Yes, there's a bigger one called a Bancroft brief satchel that had the same side detail.


Thanks Houseof999. Now I am off to look at Bancroft Brief satchel. Such an interesting detail on the side. Thanks for helping me figure out the name of the Oliver.


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't noticed that side detail before are there other bags that have it?





houseof999 said:


> Yes, there's a bigger one called a Bancroft brief satchel that had the same side detail.





Lake Effect said:


> I have this bag, also in BT, that I really like. It does hold my essentials nicely. The way the side is shaped allows me to easily get into it without feeling like I am scraping my knuckles on the zipper. And gives a slightly expandable feeling. And I like what I believe is one of the longest strap lengths offered. If you like a shorter strap setting, you may need to make extra holes. Besides the Bancroft, I believe there is one other bag with this side detailing, but I am drawing a blank.



The Dakotah 1941 Satchel from last fall has a similar tapered side detail, but I can't think of any other vintage style that has it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Transported said:


> Thanks Lake Effect. I Like a bigger bag and am glad to hear that the opening is large enough for no Knuckle scraping! .I love the side detail. I kept searching for its name but couldn't find it because i was searching for side gussets because i couldn't figure out what else to call it.


Not a lot of sellers know the name or style #, fyi.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? Is this a sample that never went into production? Did someone take the lining out? Or is there an actual Coach bag that looks like this? Is it fake?
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/M8daIumQMQ





whateve said:


> In my opinion, it is fake. Those pockets look like something that Coach made in the 2000s. Coach didn't use the horse and carriage logo early on. A bag with these details would have lining and a creed. The front and back handles don't match - Coach wouldn't release a bag like that. The construction doesn't look like anything Coach made.



I agree. Bad stitching too and a fake hangtag and Carriage logo, mismatched leather textures and color tones, just a general mess. Looks like something put together from what they found in the scrap bin. 

We don't recommend buying from Poshmark in almost any case, but seller *" themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products. And reporting it won't do any good either.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I can't stop carrying this cutie! I have my card pouch on one side and the cherries charm on the opposite side. [emoji523]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869189
> View attachment 3869190


So I would love to find this card case in red (second pic)! Somebody will find they are not using it and will list it on eBay one of these days. Anyone have the correct name and or suggestions on key words to search with??


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> So I would love to find this card case in red (second pic)! Somebody will find they are not using it and will list it on eBay one of these days. Anyone have the correct name and or suggestions on key words to search with??


I don't have the official name but I'd use keywords coach turnlock card pouch for a start.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...+pouch&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Minchanka

Transported said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't noticed that side detail before are there other bags that have it?


Are you talking about this side detail?  Pelham (9958) has it too.


----------



## Catbird9

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4215550
> 
> Are you talking about this side detail?  Pelham (9958) has it too.


Good eye! I'd forgotten about the Pelham. There's also a Petite Pelham Zip 9959 with the same side detail:


----------



## Zynn

Hi I recently bought a white coach bag from a vintage store. It looks exactly like the one in this listing (https://goo.gl/52gifx). I  was just wondering if anyone could tell me what the style of bag is called.


----------



## whateve

Zynn said:


> Hi I recently bought a white coach bag from a vintage store. It looks exactly like the one in this listing (https://goo.gl/52gifx). I  was just wondering if anyone could tell me what the style of bag is called.


hi and welcome. It looks like a cafe bag #4111 from the Lightweights line, made around 1993. Ideally we would like to see pictures of your bag, the creed, and have the measurements.


----------



## Zynn

whateve said:


> hi and welcome. It looks like a cafe bag #4111 from the Lightweights line, made around 1993. Ideally we would like to see pictures of your bag, the creed, and have the measurements.


Thank you so much! I think you’re right but here are some pictures




The serial number is 0636-126. I don't have a ruler on me so I can't provide exact measurements but roughly, the bag is about 8" high, 9.5" long, and 2" wide.


----------



## Transported

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4215550
> 
> Are you talking about this side detail?  Pelham (9958) has it too.


OOh how have I missed these beauties? Thanks!


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> Good eye! I'd forgotten about the Pelham. There's also a Petite Pelham Zip 9959 with the same side detail:


Oh Great!!!! More for me to drool over These even look like the straps are long enough to shoulder carry
Thanks for the Image Catbird9


----------



## Catbird9

Zynn said:


> Thank you so much! I think you’re right but here are some pictures
> View attachment 4215663
> View attachment 4215664
> View attachment 4215665
> 
> The serial number is 0636-126. I don't have a ruler on me so I can't provide exact measurements but roughly, the bag is about 8" high, 9.5" long, and 2" wide.


Here's a 1993 Coach catalog page showing the Cafe Bag (upper right):


	

		
			
		

		
	
 :


----------



## whateve

Zynn said:


> Thank you so much! I think you’re right but here are some pictures
> View attachment 4215663
> View attachment 4215664
> View attachment 4215665
> 
> The serial number is 0636-126. I don't have a ruler on me so I can't provide exact measurements but roughly, the bag is about 8" high, 9.5" long, and 2" wide.


Thanks for the pictures. Yes, it's a cafe bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> I have this bag, also in BT, that I really like. It does hold my essentials nicely. The way the side is shaped allows me to easily get into it without feeling like I am scraping my knuckles on the zipper. And gives a slightly expandable feeling. And I like what I believe is one of the longest strap lengths offered. If you like a shorter strap setting, you may need to make extra holes. Besides the Bancroft, I believe there is one other bag with this side detailing, but I am drawing a blank.





Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4215550
> 
> Are you talking about this side detail?  Pelham (9958) has it too.





Catbird9 said:


> Good eye! I'd forgotten about the Pelham. There's also a Petite Pelham Zip 9959 with the same side detail:


Yes! Thanks for putting in the due diligence. That is exactly the picture in my mind for the side detailing. I have yet to see one in real life.


----------



## Lake Effect

Oopsie.


----------



## RP56

coach943 said:


> It kind of looks like a cross between these two Coach totes that I have, but the handles are wrong. I don't remember seeing any Coach Bonnie Cashin-era bags with those handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213973


Thanks!  Interesting that your smaller tote has the same corners.  The only similar Cashin-era bags (also in a similar smaller size, with the little feet) that I've found photos of do have stiff handles rather than the soft handles on this one. This one appeared to be the oldest one in my MIL's collection of Coach bags.


----------



## latetotheparty

I purchased this bag, looks like a vintage coach and I was really hoping to find an obscure coach imprint or a metal tag, but no, I couldn't find anything. It looks like Bonnie Cashin, but again no I.D.  Does anyone recognize this? The leather is like the old NY bags.  I love the size too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Na...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## whateve

latetotheparty said:


> I purchased this bag, looks like a vintage coach and I was really hoping to find an obscure coach imprint or a metal tag, but no, I couldn't find anything. It looks like Bonnie Cashin, but again no I.D.  Does anyone recognize this? The leather is like the old NY bags.  I love the size too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Navy-Leather-Tote-Handbag/163305737499?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The turnlock on front looks like something Coach would do. Some of the construction doesn't look like Coach, and it doesn't look extremely old. The zipper pull doesn't look like any I've seen on vintage Coach or BC.


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> The turnlock on front looks like something Coach would do. Some of the construction doesn't look like Coach, and it doesn't look extremely old. The zipper pull doesn't look like any I've seen on vintage Coach or BC.


      Thanks, whateve,  in person it looks really old and the zipper looks ancient lol


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> I purchased this bag, looks like a vintage coach and I was really hoping to find an obscure coach imprint or a metal tag, but no, I couldn't find anything. It looks like Bonnie Cashin, but again no I.D.  Does anyone recognize this? The leather is like the old NY bags.  I love the size too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Navy-Leather-Tote-Handbag/163305737499?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





whateve said:


> The turnlock on front looks like something Coach would do. Some of the construction doesn't look like Coach, and it doesn't look extremely old. The zipper pull doesn't look like any I've seen on vintage Coach or BC.





latetotheparty said:


> Thanks, whateve,  in person it looks really old and the zipper looks ancient lol


I don't think that bag is Coach. I believe it to be inspired by Coach and without any "Coach" markings, it's legal to sell. In fact, the seller has it listed perfectly.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? Is this a sample that never went into production? Did someone take the lining out? Or is there an actual Coach bag that looks like this? Is it fake?
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/M8daIumQMQ





whateve said:


> In my opinion, it is fake. Those pockets look like something that Coach made in the 2000s. Coach didn't use the horse and carriage logo early on. A bag with these details would have lining and a creed. The front and back handles don't match - Coach wouldn't release a bag like that. The construction doesn't look like anything Coach made.





Hyacinth said:


> I agree. Bad stitching too and a fake hangtag and Carriage logo, mismatched leather textures and color tones, just a general mess. Looks like something put together from what they found in the scrap bin.
> 
> We don't recommend buying from Poshmark in almost any case, but seller *" themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products. And reporting it won't do any good either.


I'll state a bit stronger that the bag from Poshmark seller, *Maria *@ themariadelgado   
is absolutely and unquestionably fake. 

And she has other fakes and/or questionable items: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-VTG-BELTED-POUCH-BROWN-LEATHER-BAG-59ee572a8f0fc4706a0ea3d7

She sold this fake wallet: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VTG-BLACK-LEATHER-WALLET-59fa66e6bcd4a72578003c57

ITA with Hyacinth: *themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'll state a bit stronger that the bag from Poshmark seller, *Maria *@ themariadelgado
> is absolutely and unquestionably fake.
> 
> And she has other fakes and/or questionable items:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-VTG-BELTED-POUCH-BROWN-LEATHER-BAG-59ee572a8f0fc4706a0ea3d7
> 
> She sold this fake wallet:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VTG-BLACK-LEATHER-WALLET-59fa66e6bcd4a72578003c57
> 
> ITA with Hyacinth: *themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products.



And here's a photo of a very likely fake Willis from Poshmark seller  *themariadelgado * that has a questionable plant code, and the creed stamp shows what seems to be deliberate damage or alteration where the stamp on the right and left sides appears to have been gouged off to hide how out of proportion the creed stamp is and how off-center the serial number stamp with its unrecognizable font actually is. Notice how smooth the rest of the leather around the creed is compared to the right and left sides - that's NOT accidental or "normal wear-and-tear". It isn't known who is responsible for the damage but there's little doubt that it's deliberate.




The seller may have a bigger "problem" than not being able to tell real from fake. Maybe she can tell all too well.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'll state a bit stronger that the bag from Poshmark seller, *Maria *@ themariadelgado
> is absolutely and unquestionably fake.
> 
> And she has other fakes and/or questionable items:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-VTG-BELTED-POUCH-BROWN-LEATHER-BAG-59ee572a8f0fc4706a0ea3d7
> 
> She sold this fake wallet:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VTG-BLACK-LEATHER-WALLET-59fa66e6bcd4a72578003c57
> 
> ITA with Hyacinth: *themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products.


The belted pouch is absolutely fake.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'll state a bit stronger that the bag from Poshmark seller, *Maria *@ themariadelgado
> is absolutely and unquestionably fake.
> 
> And she has other fakes and/or questionable items:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-VTG-BELTED-POUCH-BROWN-LEATHER-BAG-59ee572a8f0fc4706a0ea3d7
> 
> She sold this fake wallet:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VTG-BLACK-LEATHER-WALLET-59fa66e6bcd4a72578003c57
> 
> ITA with Hyacinth: *themariadelgado "* should especially be avoided! She has no business selling Coach products.





Hyacinth said:


> And here's a photo of a very likely fake Willis from Poshmark seller  *themariadelgado * that has a questionable plant code, and the creed stamp shows what seems to be deliberate damage or alteration where the stamp on the right and left sides appears to have been gouged off to hide how out of proportion the creed stamp is and how off-center the serial number stamp with its unrecognizable font actually is. Notice how smooth the rest of the leather around the creed is compared to the right and left sides - that's NOT accidental or "normal wear-and-tear". It isn't known who is responsible for the damage but there's little doubt that it's deliberate.
> 
> View attachment 4222380
> 
> 
> The seller may have a bigger "problem" than not being able to tell real from fake. Maybe she can tell all too well.





whateve said:


> The belted pouch is absolutely fake.



WHAT A COLLECTION OF CWAP !!!

A prime example of why many of us do not and will not recommend buying from Poshmark. That garbage will stay up on that site until some poor sucker buys it, and  *themariadelgado * will keep making money off poorly educated or careless buyers, and nothing will ever be done about it because Poshmark doesn't believe that removing fakes or refunding money is their responsibility UNLESS THE ITEM'S ACTUAL MANUFACTURER REPORTS OR CONFIRMS THEM AS FAKE. And we all know that ain't EVER going to happen. That's their "out" and they use it whenever they can get away with it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The belted pouch is absolutely fake.


Yup, I knew that was fake; the "questionable" item I referred to was the Willis that I'd questioned privately.

*DO NOT BUY FROM    themariadelgado OR POSHMARK! *


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that bag is Coach. I believe it to be inspired by Coach and without any "Coach" markings, it's illegal to sell. In fact, the seller has it listed perfectly.



Thanks to you too, BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that bag is Coach. I believe it to be inspired by Coach and without any "Coach" markings, it's legal to sell. In fact, the seller has it listed perfectly.





latetotheparty said:


> Thanks to you too, BeenBurned


Oh my gosh. I just read your reply to my post and realized that my post has an error. It SHOULD have said, "without any "Coach" markings, it's LEGAL to sell."

I will flag my post and request that a mod edit it.


----------



## Panpoxa

Any hardware or jacquard cleaning suggestions or tips?


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this?! I've never seen this before. Looks like from the light weight collection. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263995224428


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this?! I've never seen this before. Looks like from the light weight collection.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263995224428


Isn't it lovely? I've been tempted! It's 4128 Boulevard bag from the Manhattan collection from around 1993.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Isn't it lovely? I've been tempted! It's 4128 Boulevard bag from the Manhattan collection from around 1993.


Thank you and Yes! I really like the side to paneling and the wide strap!


----------



## whateve

Panpoxa said:


> Any hardware or jacquard cleaning suggestions or tips?


Hi, and welcome! We have a rehab club that can help. It's here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## Panpoxa

whateve said:


> Hi, and welcome! We have a rehab club that can help. It's here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/



Thanks! I’m new and realized I had posted on the wrong topic


----------



## onepoundofbacon

Hi, 
I really hope someone can help me identify a bag? 
have been browsing like crazy for the past two hours but found nothing even close in style by coach.


----------



## whateve

onepoundofbacon said:


> Hi,
> I really hope someone can help me identify a bag?
> have been browsing like crazy for the past two hours but found nothing even close in style by coach.
> View attachment 4228126


You didn't provide any measurements so I can't be sure, but it appears to be a Soho small basket 4107 from the 1990s, if the measurements are around 9 x 7 x 2 1/2 inches.

Here's a bunch on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/sch/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+4107


----------



## onepoundofbacon

whateve said:


> You didn't provide any measurements so I can't be sure, but it appears to be a Soho small basket 4107 from the 1990s, if the measurements are around 9 x 7 x 2 1/2 inches.
> 
> Here's a bunch on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/sch/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+4107


Thank you so much! that is the bag! the measurements you estimated were right  
Have a lovely day!


----------



## whateve

Does anyone recognize this wallet?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...848953?hash=item1eed2820f9:g:-ZoAAOSwZHxbeWe0


----------



## eric4sale

Hi there,
Does anyone know what my coach wallet is worth? It is pre-owned but in very good condition. The color is standard brown. My apologies for the pictures. I can't seem to get the pictures to reflect the actual color. I can't seem to find a stock photo of it either. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## whateve

eric4sale said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know what my coach wallet is worth? It is pre-owned but in very good condition. The color is standard brown. My apologies for the pictures. I can't seem to get the pictures to reflect the actual color. I can't seem to find a stock photo of it either. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Coach has made many similar wallets. We can't comment on price but you can browse ebay to see what similar styles have sold for. You didn't show the made in tag, which would tell me if the style was made for boutiques or outlets.
Here are a few similar styles on ebay now:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item2604b43ccc:g:PRoAAOSw4CFY7r5u:rk:44:pf:0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wome...=item2ab7502419:g:~sgAAOSwQIFbsnu0:rk:27:pf:0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Jasm...h=item2ab90236e8:g:FSIAAOSwqF1byNHN:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## eric4sale

whateve said:


> Coach has made many similar wallets. We can't comment on price but you can browse ebay to see what similar styles have sold for. You didn't show the made in tag, which would tell me if the style was made for boutiques or outlets.
> Here are a few similar styles on ebay now:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item2604b43ccc:g:PRoAAOSw4CFY7r5u:rk:44:pf:0
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wome...=item2ab7502419:g:~sgAAOSwQIFbsnu0:rk:27:pf:0
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Jasm...h=item2ab90236e8:g:FSIAAOSwqF1byNHN:rk:6:pf:0


Hi there,
Thank you for getting back to me and providing all of those links. The tag says it was made in Vietnam.


----------



## whateve

eric4sale said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for getting back to me and providing all of those links. The tag says it was made in Vietnam.


Is there a dot on the tag?


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Does anyone recognize this wallet?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...848953?hash=item1eed2820f9:g:-ZoAAOSwZHxbeWe0


Bump


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Bump



Sorry I can't help. The older paper catalogs and the scanned CD are just about useless when trying to find small leather items like that.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry I can't help. The older paper catalogs and the scanned CD are just about useless when trying to find small leather items like that.


I figured. I thought the two-tone was unusual.


----------



## neal massey

Can you let me know what pre-creed bag I Have here?  My knowledge is limited but here goes, Vtg. Coach Camel Small Bucket the purse in the back center of photo. Thanks NM https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imgp0782tpf-jpg.432601/


----------



## neal massey

Plus does it come in a Medium and should it have metal feet.....THX


----------



## whateve

Have you ever seen anything like this?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...:BVsAAOSwaOtb0SKi:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
Those rivets look very non-Coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Have you ever seen anything like this?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...:BVsAAOSwaOtb0SKi:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
> Those rivets look very non-Coach.



Coach did a small line of hippie-style bags in 1999 and 2000 that also included rivets on the straps, style number 9457 through 9460, plus 9473 and probably a few others.. So it's unusual but not a red flag. It might be another Chelsea, or a Chelsea-Willis hybrid.

Here's a 9458 Chelsea Hippie Flap:


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Have you ever seen anything like this?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...:BVsAAOSwaOtb0SKi:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
> Those rivets look very non-Coach.





Hyacinth said:


> Coach did a small line of hippie-style bags in 1999 and 2000 that also included rivets on the straps, style number 9457 through 9460, plus 9473 and probably a few others.. So it's unusual but not a red flag. It might be another Chelsea, or a Chelsea-Willis hybrid.
> 
> Here's a 9458 Chelsea Hippie Flap:
> View attachment 4232529


Thanks! Weird though that I have never seen this style before.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! Weird though that I have never seen this style before.



Neither have I. And it's not in my catalogs either. Just another one of those styles that didn't sell, or maybe was a limited release. Interesting that not only does it have a dowel and a Willis top handle, but the style number comes right before the City Willis 9153. I wonder if it was supposed to be part of the Willis line? It has a definite Willis vibe going on. Back in the late '90s Coach was throwing all kinds of shyte against the wall to see what would stick, guess this one slid off instead.   But someone liked it enough to buy it, they got an interesting bag.

Another addition to the list of *bags with dowels*.   I don't remember who was keeping track of those but I hope they see it. I'll post a few piccies to catch their attention.


----------



## rkiz

Hyacinth said:


> Neither have I. And it's not in my catalogs either. Just another one of those styles that didn't sell, or maybe was a limited release. Interesting that not only does it have a dowel and a Willis top handle, but the style number comes right before the City Willis 9153. I wonder if it was supposed to be part of the Willis line? It has a definite Willis vibe going on. Back in the late '90s Coach was throwing all kinds of shyte against the wall to see what would stick, guess this one slid off instead.   But someone liked it enough to buy it, they got an interesting bag.
> 
> Another addition to the list of *bags with dowels*.   I don't remember who was keeping track of those but I hope they see it. I'll post a few piccies to catch their attention.
> 
> View attachment 4232813
> View attachment 4232814
> View attachment 4232815
> View attachment 4232816



I was the one who bought this - was feeling impulsive lol. I regretted it almost immediately because I didn’t have it authenticated first, so I’m glad to see you guys bring it up! I think I’ve seen one other on Pinterest at some point. Been looking for a backpack, not sure if I will like this one but we shall see [emoji1]


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> I was the one who bought this - was feeling impulsive lol. I regretted it almost immediately because I didn’t have it authenticated first, so I’m glad to see you guys bring it up! I think I’ve seen one other on Pinterest at some point. Been looking for a backpack, not sure if I will like this one but we shall see [emoji1]


It seems like a dowel on a backpack would be a bad idea. I'll be interested to see what you think.


----------



## RP56

Could you identify this of this bag for me?  The dimensions are 13.5x15.5x8, zip top, and it's marked 'made in the United States'  in the creed. Serial no. is 0224-948, so assume it's 1980s? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

RP56 said:


> Could you identify this of this bag for me?  The dimensions are 13.5x15.5x8, zip top, and it's marked 'made in the United States'  in the creed. Serial no. is 0224-948, so assume it's 1980s? Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 4235199



Is the base round? If it is, it's probably a Duffel Sac, we need better pictures of the bottom. That serial number is from the early 1990s, not the 1980s since that would have a different serial number format. We also usually need to see a photo of the creed stamp and serial number. If you own the bag it should either be laid out flat, or stuffed with a towel or t shirt if you have to hang it. The picture doesn't give a clear idea of the actual shape of the bag. There's no way to tell if it's genuine from that one photo either.


----------



## RP56

Hyacinth said:


> Is the base round? If it is, it's probably a Duffel Sac, we need better pictures of the bottom. That serial number is from the early 1990s, not the 1980s since that would have a different serial number format. We also usually need to see a photo of the creed stamp and serial number. If you own the bag it should either be laid out flat, or stuffed with a towel or t shirt if you have to hang it. The picture doesn't give a clear idea of the actual shape of the bag. There's no way to tell if it's genuine from that one photo either.


My apologies!  Here are three more photos: the base is round; standing up stuffed with two towels; and the creed.  I'm trying to identify the bags in my late MIL's collection.  And I misread your guide on the years, so this would be early '90s (prior to '94?). Thanks again for your help!
.


----------



## whateve

RP56 said:


> My apologies!  Here are three more photos: the base is round; standing up stuffed with two towels; and the creed.  I'm trying to identify the bags in my late MIL's collection.  And I misread your guide on the years, so this would be early '90s (prior to '94?). Thanks again for your help!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235205
> View attachment 4235206
> View attachment 4235207


Yes, it looks like a duffle sac #9085, made in the early 90s, prior to 1994.


----------



## RP56

whateve said:


> Yes, it looks like a duffle sac #9085, made in the early 90s, prior to 1994.


Great, thanks!


----------



## whateve

Do you have any information about a smaller size of this shopping bag #9565? In my files it is sometimes called shopping bag large so I assume there must be a smaller one. I have one in my hands now (so cute!) that is 9 x 11 x 3. It looks exactly like this but has an open top. The inside pocket has a zipper.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Do you have any information about a smaller size of this shopping bag #9565? In my files it is sometimes called shopping bag large so I assume there must be a smaller one. I have one in my hands now (so cute!) that is 9 x 11 x 3. It looks exactly like this but has an open top. The inside pocket has a zipper.
> View attachment 4235226


I’ve seen the smaller one a few times for action and BIN, but I would like one in the size pictured. I thought @houseof999  had the smaller one listed once. You have one?? Nice!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I’ve seen the smaller one a few times for action and BIN, but I would like one in the size pictured. I thought @houseof999  had the smaller one listed once. You have one?? Nice!!


Yes, I just got it. The seller didn't have measurements but it was a good price so I jumped on it. I was pretty sure it was smaller because there was a picture of the seller's hand next to the bag. I prefer the smaller size, and it looks so cute at this size. I would expect @houseof999 to have one - doesn't she have at least one of everything?


----------



## pursendipity

Never mind, figured it out!  Although I cannot figure out how to delete this post


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I’ve seen the smaller one a few times for action and BIN, but I would like one in the size pictured. I thought @houseof999  had the smaller one listed once. You have one?? Nice!!





whateve said:


> Yes, I just got it. The seller didn't have measurements but it was a good price so I jumped on it. I was pretty sure it was smaller because there was a picture of the seller's hand next to the bag. I prefer the smaller size, and it looks so cute at this size. I would expect @houseof999 to have one - doesn't she have at least one of everything?


I used to have it listed and then eNay (a typo that seems appropriate, LoL) wouldn't let me relist several listings for whatever reason from the app and I never made it to my PC. One day I saw all my unsold items disappeared and I haven't had the chance to retaking the photos of those listings that I lost. I still have it. It's super cute! I have the bigger one too I think. [emoji848] Probably. One of everything as @whayeve said! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Do you have any information about a smaller size of this shopping bag #9565? In my files it is sometimes called shopping bag large so I assume there must be a smaller one. I have one in my hands now (so cute!) that is 9 x 11 x 3. It looks exactly like this but has an open top. The inside pocket has a zipper.
> View attachment 4235226





houseof999 said:


> I used to have it listed and then eNay (a typo that seems appropriate, LoL) wouldn't let me relist several listings for whatever reason from the app and I never made it to my PC. One day I saw all my unsold items disappeared and I haven't had the chance to retaking the photos of those listings that I lost. I still have it. It's super cute! I have the bigger one too I think. [emoji848] Probably. One of everything as @whayeve said! [emoji38][emoji38]


I'm terrified I'll lose my pictures. I've got them stored on my computer. I've felt I should really upload them to the cloud so they will live forever! I don't save the descriptions, but that is what is nice about putting listings on Tradesy and Bonanza - they are there forever and I can just copy them back to ebay if they fall off.

I'm still hoping someone has a style number or catalog information about the small version of this bag. What color is yours? Mine looks like camel so I assume it is saddle, since that was an early 80s color, yellower than BT.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I used to have it listed and then eNay (a typo that seems appropriate, LoL) wouldn't let me relist several listings for whatever reason from the app and I never made it to my PC. One day I saw all my unsold items disappeared and I haven't had the chance to retaking the photos of those listings that I lost. I still have it. It's super cute! I have the bigger one too I think. [emoji848] Probably. One of everything as @whayeve said! [emoji38][emoji38]


I like to think of you as the Unofficial Coach Archives, Midwest location lol lol.
Please tell me you and hubs have directions for your collection in your will!
Eta, I have told my oldest neice, if any thing happens to me, take her pick of my bags and offer up the rest first to my other nieces, then to my sisters. And then anything decent to an org that helps women dress professionally for job interviews, workforce, etc.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I'm terrified I'll lose my pictures. I've got them stored on my computer. I've felt I should really upload them to the cloud so they will live forever! I don't save the descriptions, but that is what is nice about putting listings on Tradesy and Bonanza - they are there forever and I can just copy them back to ebay if they fall off.
> 
> I'm still hoping someone has a style number or catalog information about the small version of this bag. What color is yours? Mine looks like camel so I assume it is saddle, since that was an early 80s color, yellower than BT.


I can’t even imagine the collection of data you and the other authenticaters have!


----------



## eric4sale

Hi everyone,
I picked up what I think is an authentic coach item at a thrift store. It was cheap so I took a chance before researching its authenticity. It does not have any tags or serial # in it. Does anyone know if it's authentic? If so are there any similar ones on ebay or poshmark? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## whateve

eric4sale said:


> Hi everyone,
> I picked up what I think is an authentic coach item at a thrift store. It was cheap so I took a chance before researching its authenticity. It does not have any tags or serial # in it. Does anyone know if it's authentic? If so are there any similar ones on ebay or poshmark? Any help is greatly appreciated


Hi, this isn't the thread for authentication. That is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

However, you don't need to post there. I can tell you it is authentic. I used to have this same mini wallet. It was made for outlets in a variety of patterns for many years. I believe this one is F61124 signature card case.
Here is one that sold on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-NWT-Wallet-Card-Case-F61124-Solid-Black-5b9c6e0051abe509de24da40


----------



## eric4sale

whateve said:


> Hi, this isn't the thread for authentication. That is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
> 
> However, you don't need to post there. I can tell you it is authentic. I used to have this same mini wallet. It was made for outlets in a variety of patterns for many years. I believe this one is F61124 signature card case.
> Here is one that sold on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-NWT-Wallet-Card-Case-F61124-Solid-Black-5b9c6e0051abe509de24da40


My apologies for posting in the wrong thread. Will make sure to post it there next time. Thank you for your help. Really had a hard time finding any info on it.


----------



## BeenBurned

eric4sale said:


> Hi everyone,
> I picked up what I think is an authentic coach item at a thrift store. It was cheap so I took a chance before researching its authenticity. It does not have any tags or serial # in it. Does anyone know if it's authentic? If so are there any similar ones on ebay or poshmark? Any help is greatly appreciated


It's a MFF signature card case, style 60355. 

Here's a listing that sold in August: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

eric4sale said:


> Hi everyone,
> I picked up what I think is an authentic coach item at a thrift store. It was cheap so I took a chance before researching its authenticity. It does not have any tags or serial # in it. Does anyone know if it's authentic? If so are there any similar ones on ebay or poshmark? Any help is greatly appreciated





whateve said:


> Hi, this isn't the thread for authentication. That is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
> 
> However, you don't need to post there. I can tell you it is authentic. I used to have this same mini wallet. It was made for outlets in a variety of patterns for many years. I believe this one is F61124 signature card case.
> Here is one that sold on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-NWT-Wallet-Card-Case-F61124-Solid-Black-5b9c6e0051abe509de24da40





BeenBurned said:


> It's a MFF signature card case, style 60355.
> 
> Here's a listing that sold in August:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-Plum-Signature-Card-Case-F60355-/153144657165?hash=item23a822050d:g:QIAAAOSwhjNbXKQ0&nma=true&si=TX8lgcJQbpn2lCW4XgO67%2BUUMEw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Both items are similar but there's a slight difference in the size of the signature patterns between the two styles 

I believe the signature pattern on @eric4sale's item is the same size as 60355.


----------



## eric4sale

BeenBurned said:


> Both items are similar but there's a slight difference in the size of the signature patterns between the two styles
> 
> I believe the signature pattern on @eric4sale's item is the same size as 60355.


Thank you all for your help. I'm a novice when it comes to identifying these items. They all look so similar to the untrained eye.


----------



## go_dragons

Saw a photo of this bag and absolutely love it.  Does anyone know what this style is called? TIA


----------



## Kimberly christian

Came across this bag is this a authentic bag DO096913906


----------



## Kimberly christian

Came across this bag is this a authentic bag DO096913906


----------



## BeenBurned

Kimberly christian said:


> Came across this bag is this a authentic bag DO096913906





Kimberly christian said:


> Came across this bag is this a authentic bag DO096913906


Welcome to TPF. 

This thread is for naming items that one already knows is authentic. There's an authentication thread for items for which you aren't sure of authenticity. 
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**

For your bag, I don't see any red flags but we need to see more than just a picture of the creed. Refer to post 1, page 1 of the "Authenticate This COACH" for the required pictures and information and repost on that thread.


----------



## CoachMaven

That looks like a canteen bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

There are some canteen bags coming out soon.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, just hoping someone could ID this Vintage Coach style, sorry the listing doesn't have the best pictures. I had seen another one in black a while back, but I can not find the link to that one in my bookmarks.
What I remember is the xxxx-xxx style numbers in the creed, that it said Leatherware and Made in the United States, the front flap had a snap and there was an open pocket, a zippered compartment and inside the usual zippered pocket, the hardware that held the strap was not the regular type but elongated, the strap was not detachable but had a buckle for adjustment. I am dissappointed I lost the link, I was really intrigued by this bag, and it was not easy to find another one.
TIA
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Listin...Front-Multi-Section-Shoulder-Bag/202428839688


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, just hoping someone could ID this Vintage Coach style, sorry the listing doesn't have the best pictures. I had seen another one in black a while back, but I can not find the link to that one in my bookmarks.
> What I remember is the xxxx-xxx style numbers in the creed, that it said Leatherware and Made in the United States, the front flap had a snap and there was an open pocket, a zippered compartment and inside the usual zippered pocket, the hardware that held the strap was not the regular type but elongated, the strap was not detachable but had a buckle for adjustment. I am dissappointed I lost the link, I was really intrigued by this bag, and it was not easy to find another one.
> TIA
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Listin...Front-Multi-Section-Shoulder-Bag/202428839688


It's from the Manhattan collection. Probably 4127 museum bag. From around 1993-1994.

Here's one with a creed: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Muse...h=item5211cb151c:g:hesAAOSw4-lakJXK:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It's from the Manhattan collection. Probably 4127 museum bag. From around 1993-1994.
> 
> Here's one with a creed: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Muse...h=item5211cb151c:g:hesAAOSw4-lakJXK:rk:1:pf:0



Thank you again and again, your replies are always so helpful and fast, I never heard of the Manhattan collection, what a museum bag is considered, a crossbody or shoulder bag? I love learning about Coach and its history.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you again and again, your replies are always so helpful and fast, I never heard of the Manhattan collection, what a museum bag is considered, a crossbody or shoulder bag? I love learning about Coach and its history.


You're welcome! We don't have a lot of information about it. I only have one catalog page that says Manhattan series at the bottom of the page. I think it was a subset of the Lightweights. I think the straps on most bags at the time were long enough to wear crossbody.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you again and again, your replies are always so helpful and fast, I never heard of the Manhattan collection, what a museum bag is considered, a crossbody or shoulder bag? I love learning about Coach and its history.





whateve said:


> You're welcome! We don't have a lot of information about it. I only have one catalog page that says Manhattan series at the bottom of the page. I think it was a subset of the Lightweights. I think the straps on most bags at the time were long enough to wear crossbody.



From the Manhattan Series intro page in the Holiday 1993 catalog (see the first thumbnail) it sounds like Whateve is right about it being based on the Lightweight line.



In this thumbnail of the catalog page for the Museum Bag it gives the strap length as 41 inches, which seems like it refers to the end-to-end strap length, and the last 2 inches of the strap doesn't have holes for the buckle which means the wearable strap length is about 39-40 inches maximum with an approximate drop length of maybe 18 or 19 inches. If the 41-inch measurement is the _wearble _length, add another inch or two. (Coach's measurements sometimes weren't terribly accurate either). Someone short and slender could probably wear it cross-body, but from personal experience someone tall or "fluffy" might find it a bit short to be comfortably worn that way. Even the width of a bag at the top between the strap attachments can affect how comfortable it is when worn cross-body. I've lost count of how many bags I ordered sight unseen and ended up getting rid of because the strap was just a bit too short for crossbody wear on my rather zaftig bod.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi ladies what is this bag please? It is being sold as.1941 which is the only thing I'm sure it isnt!! Any details on name year and RRP gratefully appreciated


----------



## Lake Effect

I know others will chime in with the exact specs, but in the meanwhile, I have seen it referred to as *Rip n Repair* . I have seen pics in black with orange.
ETA, make that black and ginger according to a few online sellers!


----------



## Lake Effect

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies what is this bag please? It is being sold as.1941 which is the only thing I'm sure it isnt!! Any details on name year and RRP gratefully appreciated


FYI, https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...212385?hash=item56ba9063e1:g:TykAAOSw2Jxbr7Qv


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lake Effect said:


> FYI, https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...212385?hash=item56ba9063e1:g:TykAAOSw2Jxbr7Qv


Thank you the ginger one is lush


----------



## elvisfan4life

Found it on the purse blog from 2015


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> From the Manhattan Series intro page in the Holiday 1993 catalog (see the first thumbnail) it sounds like Whateve is right about it being based on the Lightweight line.
> View attachment 4247981
> 
> 
> In this thumbnail of the catalog page for the Museum Bag it gives the strap length as 41 inches, which seems like it refers to the end-to-end strap length, and the last 2 inches of the strap doesn't have holes for the buckle which means the wearable strap length is about 39-40 inches maximum with an approximate drop length of maybe 18 or 19 inches. If the 41-inch measurement is the _wearble _length, add another inch or two. (Coach's measurements sometimes weren't terribly accurate either). Someone short and slender could probably wear it cross-body, but from personal experience someone tall or "fluffy" might find it a bit short to be comfortably worn that way. Even the width of a bag at the top between the strap attachments can affect how comfortable it is when worn cross-body. I've lost count of how many bags I ordered sight unseen and ended up getting rid of because the strap was just a bit too short for crossbody wear on my rather zaftig bod.
> View attachment 4247981



Thank you so very much for the added info Hyacinth, this forum is the bottomless well of Coach knowledge and I love it!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Me again sorry LOL, intrigued by this bag. Any info would be appreciated it. TIA


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again sorry LOL, intrigued by this bag. Any info would be appreciated it. TIA
> View attachment 4259214


I have this in my files as 9298 Ergo Pieced Zip. Someone else probably has date info.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again sorry LOL, intrigued by this bag. Any info would be appreciated it. TIA
> View attachment 4259214





Catbird9 said:


> I have this in my files as 9298 Ergo Pieced Zip. Someone else probably has date info.


It's from 2003.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again sorry LOL, intrigued by this bag. Any info would be appreciated it. TIA
> View attachment 4259214





Catbird9 said:


> I have this in my files as 9298 Ergo Pieced Zip. Someone else probably has date info.


I have this in my files as 2003. I have the matching tote made in 2001.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again sorry LOL, intrigued by this bag. Any info would be appreciated it. TIA
> View attachment 4259214



It could be a Pieced Ergo Zip 9298 from 2003-04.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thank you so much ladies, it is really pretty IMO now that I can see a clear picture.

I knew you could help me, we newbies can count on you more than on the IRS demanding our taxes, LOL


----------



## Jane Courtois

I wo
	

		
			
		

		
	





Coach purse that I 
Hello guys,
I would like some help authenticating this Coach purse.
I got it at Goodwill for $10.
third picture is of the back and last picture is of the front. 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jane Courtois said:


> I wo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261013
> View attachment 4261015
> View attachment 4261017
> View attachment 4261020
> Coach purse that I
> Hello guys,
> I would like some help authenticating this Coach purse.
> I got it at Goodwill for $10.
> third picture is of the back and last picture is of the front.
> Thank you!


The bag is authentic and it's a Soho flap bag from 2006. 

Note that this thread is for identifying and naming bags that are known to be authentic. 

If you aren't sure of authenticity, post on this thread: 
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***


----------



## Lake Effect

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much ladies, it is really pretty IMO now that I can see a clear picture.
> 
> I knew you could help me, we newbies can count on you more than on the IRS demanding our taxes, LOL


I really love that piece work/ color combo and sigh whenever I see that bag listed. I know that style does not work for me. You know it comes in a deep red color combo too?
@whateve It was made as a tote??   Totes do work for me!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I really love that piece work/ color combo and sigh whenever I see that bag listed. I know that style does not work for me. You know it comes in a deep red color combo too?
> @whateve It was made as a tote??   Totes do work for me!


It's kind of a mini tote. Open top. Really soft leather. Very cute!


----------



## dgphoto

Any guesses on what this bag might be? I’ve never seen a Coach bag with glazed water buffalo leather before...
https://bnc.lt/focc/hwmgCRmR8R


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Any guesses on what this bag might be? I’ve never seen a Coach bag with glazed water buffalo leather before...
> https://bnc.lt/focc/hwmgCRmR8R


It is probably 9704, possibly called glazed Bonnie tote.


----------



## MonsieurMode

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi ladies what is this bag please? It is being sold as.1941 which is the only thing I'm sure it isnt!! Any details on name year and RRP gratefully appreciated



"Rip and Repair Link Messenger" 

Note: You're correct that this technically isn't 1941. However, it is from the Fall 2015 Runway collection, which was before Runway came to be known as "1941" in Spring 2017. So, it's technically 1941 as it's Runway, although the naming hierarchy came later.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hello everyone. whateve kindly directed me to this thread to identify a Coach bag I saw on a lady at Trader Joe's today. I had to sneak and take these two quick pics. The bag is not very large, seemed to have a bit of a trapezoid shape to it and a back slip pocket. whateve believes it is the 9144 Legacy Studio Flap. Everyone agree? I want a black one with nickel hardware just like this pic. Hope I can get my hands on one in excellent condition. I unfortunately don't have the skills or time to do a beautiful rehab like I've seen shown on this site. TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## katwomen

Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet?


Thank you


----------



## Transported

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello everyone. whateve kindly directed me to this thread to identify a Coach bag I saw on a lady at Trader Joe's today. I had to sneak and take these two quick pics. The bag is not very large, seemed to have a bit of a trapezoid shape to it and a back slip pocket. whateve believes it is the 9144 Legacy Studio Flap. Everyone agree? I want a black one with nickel hardware just like this pic. Hope I can get my hands on one in excellent condition. I unfortunately don't have the skills or time to do a beautiful rehab like I've seen shown on this site. TIA for your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4262642
> View attachment 4262643


Looks like a Studio Flap to me... I had one at one time. they are pretty bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

Transported said:


> Looks like a Studio Flap to me... I had one at one time. they are pretty bags


Thanks guys! I'm on the hunt for one now


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Does anyone know the name or style number of these sunglasses? I saw them forever ago and never got them out of my head.


----------



## Hyacinth

katwomen said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet?
> 
> 
> Thank you



If you own it, can you open it up and take a clear picture of the inside? And what are the measurements?


----------



## DesertMegan

Hi everyone! This is my first post here but I’ve been buying Coach bags at outlets for the past 4 years now. The very first bag I got has always been my favorite but I spent some time reading about the creed and what it means about the bag and now I’m confused. I know I bought this bag at a Coach outlet but the creed doesn’t have any letters after the hyphen. The creed does seem to indicated it was made in March of 2014, which makes sense if i bought it in 2014. I am including pictures of the creed and some photos of the bag just in case one of you can tell me the style name! It was listed at $495 in the outlet but I think was closer to $300 when bought. 
Any guesses/info is greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## whateve

DesertMegan said:


> View attachment 4269286
> View attachment 4269287
> View attachment 4269288
> View attachment 4269289
> View attachment 4269290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! This is my first post here but I’ve been buying Coach bags at outlets for the past 4 years now. The very first bag I got has always been my favorite but I spent some time reading about the creed and what it means about the bag and now I’m confused. I know I bought this bag at a Coach outlet but the creed doesn’t have any letters after the hyphen. The creed does seem to indicated it was made in March of 2014, which makes sense if i bought it in 2014. I am including pictures of the creed and some photos of the bag just in case one of you can tell me the style name! It was listed at $495 in the outlet but I think was closer to $300 when bought.
> Any guesses/info is greatly appreciated! TIA!


It's a Madison Leather Small Phoebe shoulder bag. It was made for Coach boutiques but Coach often sells past season merchandise at the outlets. It probably retailed for $495 but outlet prices are usually heavily discounted.


----------



## DesertMegan

whateve said:


> It's a Madison Leather Small Phoebe shoulder bag. It was made for Coach boutiques but Coach often sells past season merchandise at the outlets. It probably retailed for $495 but outlet prices are usually heavily discounted.


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## LizzyJ

Hello! I'm hoping that someone will be able to ID this coach bag. I only have this photo - none of the inside. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lake Effect

LizzyJ said:


> Hello! I'm hoping that someone will be able to ID this coach bag. I only have this photo - none of the inside. Thanks in advance!


The hardware on the front looks like it is done in the style of the Swagger. Try searching the internet and selling sites for Coach Swagger satchel and see what comes up. If my hunch is correct you may get an image of this bag with details.


----------



## Lake Effect

LizzyJ said:


> Hello! I'm hoping that someone will be able to ID this coach bag. I only have this photo - none of the inside. Thanks in advance!





Lake Effect said:


> The hardware on the front looks like it is done in the style of the Swagger. Try searching the internet and selling sites for Coach Swagger satchel and see what comes up. If my hunch is correct you may get an image of this bag with details.


Okay lol I was curious. The search I suggested did not yield any info. So I added Exotic into the mix because of the snakeskin and found this listing, with all the details.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...:JcEAAOSwhqhaDg3h:sc:USPSPriority!08003!US!-1


----------



## Catbird9

LizzyJ said:


> Hello! I'm hoping that someone will be able to ID this coach bag. I only have this photo - none of the inside. Thanks in advance!





Lake Effect said:


> Okay lol I was curious. The search I suggested did not yield any info. So I added Exotic into the mix because of the snakeskin and found this listing, with all the details.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...:JcEAAOSwhqhaDg3h:sc:USPSPriority!08003!US!-1



It probably goes without saying but I'll say it anyway: anyone considering buying that bag should get it authenticated first.


----------



## vintagecoach_lover

can anoyone help me ID this coach? it sold out on a vintage store before i was able to buy it and now im going crazy with FOMO!!!


----------



## houseof999

vintagecoach_lover said:


> can anoyone help me ID this coach? it sold out on a vintage store before i was able to buy it and now im going crazy with FOMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273874
> View attachment 4273875
> View attachment 4273876


Do you have a link with more pictures? I've have never seen a vintage Coach like this! I don't think it's Coach. Did it have a Creed patch with serial number? That information is much needed to identify the bag.


----------



## whateve

vintagecoach_lover said:


> can anoyone help me ID this coach? it sold out on a vintage store before i was able to buy it and now im going crazy with FOMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273874
> View attachment 4273875
> View attachment 4273876





houseof999 said:


> Do you have a link with more pictures? I've have never seen a vintage Coach like this! I don't think it's Coach. Did it have a Creed patch with serial number? That information is much needed to identify the bag.


I also doubt it is a Coach. Coach didn't use that kind of zipper pull.


----------



## vintagecoach_lover

whateve said:


> I also doubt it is a Coach. Coach didn't use that kind of zipper pull.



the closest pic i have is this, the seller does not provide the serial. i have messaged them but no reply.


----------



## houseof999

vintagecoach_lover said:


> the closest pic i have is this, the seller does not provide the serial. i have messaged them but no reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273880


It's most likely fake. The bags made with pebbled leather were from the Sonoma line and they were all lined with striped fabric and had a leather Creed patch sewn on.   No leather interior. As whateve said the hardware is wrong. The stitches around the back zipper pocket look pretty wonky. I'd say you avoided a buying fake. [emoji846]


----------



## BeenBurned

vintagecoach_lover said:


> can anoyone help me ID this coach? it sold out on a vintage store before i was able to buy it and now im going crazy with FOMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273874
> View attachment 4273875
> View attachment 4273876


Was it an online vintage store? Is there a link? Was it described as "Coach" or was that your own assumption?


----------



## Hyacinth

vintagecoach_lover said:


> can anoyone help me ID this coach? it sold out on a vintage store before i was able to buy it and now im going crazy with FOMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273874
> View attachment 4273875
> View attachment 4273876





vintagecoach_lover said:


> the closest pic i have is this, the seller does not provide the serial. i have messaged them but no reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273880





houseof999 said:


> It's most likely fake. The bags made with pebbled leather were from the Sonoma line and they were all lined with striped fabric and had a leather Creed patch sewn on.   No leather interior. As whateve said the hardware is wrong. The stitches around the back zipper pocket look pretty wonky. I'd say you avoided a buying fake. [emoji846]



I've never seen it either. The fact that the seller doesn't seem willing to show the entire creed stamp bothers me, and so do the variations in the leather texture.

It looks like something is stamped on the inside in the last photo. It's trying to look like a Coach creed but the proportions of the border around the creed and the "maybe Coach" logo on the top are wrong.

Assume it's fake unless proved otherwise.


----------



## vintagecoach_lover

it's not my assumption the bag is coach, it said that in the listing.

https://marketplace.asos.com/listing/bags/beautiful-light-tan-leather-coach-backpack/4474560


----------



## Hyacinth

vintagecoach_lover said:


> it's not my assumption the bag is coach, it said that in the listing.
> 
> https://marketplace.asos.com/listing/bags/beautiful-light-tan-leather-coach-backpack/4474560



Your post began "can anoyone help me ID this coach?" which sounds like you're assuming it's what the seller says it is. It's NOT. Don't _assume_ that sellers always describe every item accurately or truthfully.

BTW, we have a separate forum for actual _authentications_. Any time anyone isn't absolutely 100 percent sure a "Coach" is genuine, that's the best place to post. Follow the instructions in the first post of that thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## vintagecoach_lover

Hyacinth said:


> Your post began "can anoyone help me ID this coach?" which sounds like you're assuming it's what the seller says it is. It's NOT. Don't _assume_ that sellers always describe every item accurately or truthfully.
> 
> BTW, we have a separate forum for actual _authentications_. Any time anyone isn't absolutely 100 percent sure a "Coach" is genuine, that's the best place to post. Follow the instructions in the first post of that thread.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/



thanks, i was looking for someone to ID this item. i assumed it was authentic since the seller on ASOS stated it was coach.


----------



## whateve

vintagecoach_lover said:


> thanks, i was looking for someone to ID this item. i assumed it was authentic since the seller on ASOS stated it was coach.


You can't always trust what sellers say, even when they guarantee it to be authentic.


----------



## Julisachen

Hello! I’m new to the website and hoping for someone to help me find the name or any information about this coach bag I have. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Julisachen said:


> Hello! I’m new to the website and hoping for someone to help me find the name or any information about this coach bag I have. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


There's no name for the bag because it's fake. I'm sorry but I hope you can get a refund.

In the future, please post authentication requests here for items when you aren't sure of authenticity:
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***

Did you buy the bag online? If so, please post a link.


----------



## Julisachen

BeenBurned said:


> There's no name for the bag because it's fake. I'm sorry but I hope you can get a refund.
> 
> In the future, please post authentication requests here for items when you aren't sure of authenticity:
> *Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***
> 
> Did you buy the bag online? If so, please post a link.



My mom got this bag last year from the coach store so there is no way it can be fake. I’ve also looked at the stitching and fabric materials, it’s all real.


----------



## BeenBurned

Julisachen said:


> Hello! I’m new to the website and hoping for someone to help me find the name or any information about this coach bag I have. Any help is appreciated, thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> There's no name for the bag because it's fake. I'm sorry but I hope you can get a refund.
> 
> In the future, please post authentication requests here for items when you aren't sure of authenticity:
> *Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***
> 
> Did you buy the bag online? If so, please post a link.





Julisachen said:


> My mom got this bag last year from the coach store so there is no way it can be fake. I’ve also looked at the stitching and fabric materials, it’s all real.


Please go to the authentication thread (or post here) a picture of the interior showing the lining and the creed patch.


----------



## Julisachen

BeenBurned said:


> There's no name for the bag because it's fake. I'm sorry but I hope you can get a refund.
> 
> In the future, please post authentication requests here for items when you aren't sure of authenticity:
> *Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***
> 
> Did you buy the bag online? If so, please post a link.





BeenBurned said:


> Please go to the authentication thread (or post here) a picture of the interior showing the lining and the creed patch.



Here’s the inside. There is no patch but I’ve read the smaller bags like this don’t have one.


----------



## Julisachen

BeenBurned said:


> Please go to the authentication thread (or post here) a picture of the interior showing the lining and the creed patch.



Tag on the inside.


----------



## Julisachen

BeenBurned said:


> Please go to the authentication thread (or post here) a picture of the interior showing the lining and the creed patch.



Measurement + back side.


----------



## BeenBurned

Julisachen said:


> Measurement + back side.


Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. It's absolutely genuine and I f-ed up. 

In my defense (and I should have asked for more pictures before commenting), this is one of the "rule-breakers" regarding the pattern. The front pockets and pocket flaps don't have the "rule-following" centered pattern and I didn't look closely enough at it. 

I don't know the style number or name but I'll see if I can find anything. (I wanted to apologize for the mis-authentication first!)


----------



## Julisachen

BeenBurned said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. It's absolutely genuine and I f-ed up.
> 
> In my defense (and I should have asked for more pictures before commenting), this is one of the "rule-breakers" regarding the pattern. The front pockets and pocket flaps don't have the "rule-following" centered pattern and I didn't look closely enough at it.
> 
> I don't know the style number or name but I'll see if I can find anything. (I wanted to apologize for the mis-authentication first!)



No problem at all!! I’m glad that you were able to fix the mistake, you had me worried for a second LOL! Thank you very much for your help, if you’d like any more photos please let me know.


----------



## BeenBurned

Julisachen said:


> Here’s the inside. There is no patch but I’ve read the smaller bags like this don’t have one.


I'm not sure of the actual style number. 

This is 1751 but your bag appears to be longer. I think it's from the same collection/era (2005) but I can't identify your exact item. 



This is another that's from the same era, style 6232. 



Someone might have a catalog from 2005 and might know your style. 

Again, I apologize for the error.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure of the actual style number.
> 
> This is 1751 but your bag appears to be longer. I think it's from the same collection/era (2005) but I can't identify your exact item.
> View attachment 4276137
> 
> 
> This is another that's from the same era, style 6232.
> View attachment 4276138
> 
> 
> Someone might have a catalog from 2005 and might know your style.
> 
> Again, I apologize for the error.



I checked my 2005 and early 2006 catalogs and couldn't find it. Maybe it was an outlet item, the shape and apparent measurements look like about 6 inches top to bottom and maybe 9 or 10 inches end to end (hard to tell with only one measurement), so maybe an east-west Swingpack, or some kind of waist pack? It seems too short top to bottom for any kind of File Bag. 

The basic design elements are the same as the 2005 style you mentioned. I don't understand how her mom would have been able to buy it from a Coach store just last year though. It doesn't look like anything I've seen either on the full-price or Outlet sites in the last few years. Maybe someone else will recognise it.


----------



## Minchanka

Dear all, what is this bag and does anyone know the dimensions?  ( The picture is from the internet).


----------



## Catbird9

Minchanka said:


> Dear all, what is this bag and does anyone know the dimensions?  ( The picture is from the internet).
> 
> View attachment 4276245


Looks like a Large Tote, #9780, 16 x 12.5 x 4.25"
Catalog pic, 1987:


----------



## Minchanka

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Large Tote, #9780, 16 x 12.5 x 4.25"
> Catalog pic, 1987:


Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I checked my 2005 and early 2006 catalogs and couldn't find it. Maybe it was an outlet item, the shape and apparent measurements look like about 6 inches top to bottom and maybe 9 or 10 inches end to end (hard to tell with only one measurement), so maybe an east-west Swingpack, or some kind of waist pack? It seems too short top to bottom for any kind of File Bag.
> 
> The basic design elements are the same as the 2005 style you mentioned. I don't understand how her mom would have been able to buy it from a Coach store just last year though. It doesn't look like anything I've seen either on the full-price or Outlet sites in the last few years. Maybe someone else will recognise it.


I thought it looked like a "belt bag" or "waist pack." (I'm not sure if that's the right terminology but it looks like the strap would go around the waist.) 

I also doubt it was purchased last year, particularly since Coach changed the "forever" return policy some time ago and they probably wouldn't have accepted (and resold) a 12-year old return. 

It also doesn't appear to be an outlet bag as the made in tag doesn't have the dot.


----------



## karina_g

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## whateve

karina_g said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278874


It looks like a Mickie satchel, made for factory. Here are similar bags: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+mickie&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## karina_g

whateve said:


> It looks like a Mickie satchel, made for factory. Here are similar bags: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+mickie&LH_TitleDesc=0


Thanks


----------



## designerdiva87

I wanted a vintage everyday leather bag so took a chance on this bag for $20. I received it today and the pictures did not do it justice. It's a gorgeous dark brown with gold hardware and a little gold circle zipper pull.

Amazing condition also. I think I got a pretty good deal : )


Can anyone tell me the style name?


----------



## whateve

designerdiva87 said:


> I wanted a vintage everyday leather bag so took a chance on this bag for $20. I received it today and the pictures did not do it justice. It's a gorgeous dark brown with gold hardware and a little gold circle zipper pull.
> 
> Amazing condition also. I think I got a pretty good deal : )
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style name?


It's a Legacy West Hobo. There is supposed to be a leather piece attached to the ring for the zipper pull, like in this listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-25...h=item2cde82c5a6:g:qwEAAOSwwtdb4HsH:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## designerdiva87

whateve said:


> It's a Legacy West Hobo. There is supposed to be a leather piece attached to the ring for the zipper pull, like in this listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-25...h=item2cde82c5a6:g:qwEAAOSwwtdb4HsH:rk:9:pf:0



What a quick response [emoji5] Thanks so much!

Good to know about the zipper pull. I may be able to get something to put on the little ring, like a tiny leather tassel or something; I'll look into that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Last night, while shopping at Saver's (thrift), I found an unusual Gramercy (?) bag. While I was 100% positive of authenticity, it's oddball enough that I didn't buy it because I think that were I to ever try to sell it, it would be looking for trouble.

The problem? No serial number. A bag this size should normally have a serial number on the creed.

Unfortunately, I didn't take measurements but I'll estimate them to have been about 12" w  x 10"  h x 3" deep. (Note that these are estimated measurements from memory.)

I think @whateve has a similar bag that was unidentifyable.

I apologize for the pics. The bag was in my shopping cart at the store!

 I'm never sure whether to show thumbnail or full size pics so if large ones are needed, I'll post them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Last night, while shopping at Saver's (thrift), I found an unusual Gramercy (?) bag. While I was 100% positive of authenticity, it's oddball enough that I didn't buy it because I think that were I to ever try to sell it, it would be looking for trouble.
> 
> The problem? No serial number. A bag this size should normally have a serial number on the creed.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't take measurements but I'll estimate them to have been about 12" w  x 10"  h x 3" deep. (Note that these are estimated measurements from memory.)
> 
> I think @whateve has a similar bag that was unidentifyable.
> 
> I apologize for the pics. The bag was in my shopping cart at the store!
> 
> I'm never sure whether to show thumbnail or full size pics so if large ones are needed, I'll post them.
> 
> View attachment 4280590
> View attachment 4280587
> View attachment 4280589
> View attachment 4280588


My bag was identifiable, it was a different style, one that we know about, but it is also missing the serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Last night, while shopping at Saver's (thrift), I found an unusual Gramercy (?) bag. While I was 100% positive of authenticity, it's oddball enough that I didn't buy it because I think that were I to ever try to sell it, it would be looking for trouble.
> 
> The problem? No serial number. A bag this size should normally have a serial number on the creed.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't take measurements but I'll estimate them to have been about 12" w  x 10"  h x 3" deep. (Note that these are estimated measurements from memory.)
> 
> I think @whateve has a similar bag that was unidentifyable.
> 
> I apologize for the pics. The bag was in my shopping cart at the store!
> 
> I'm never sure whether to show thumbnail or full size pics so if large ones are needed, I'll post them.
> 
> View attachment 4280590
> View attachment 4280587
> View attachment 4280589
> View attachment 4280588





whateve said:


> My bag was identifiable, it was a different style, one that we know about, but it is also missing the serial number.


I misspoke. I knew you'd said yours was a different style but what I'd meant to say was that it was also difficult to prove as authentic (not unidentifyable).


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> Last night, while shopping at Saver's (thrift), I found an unusual Gramercy (?) bag. While I was 100% positive of authenticity, it's oddball enough that I didn't buy it because I think that were I to ever try to sell it, it would be looking for trouble.
> 
> The problem? No serial number. A bag this size should normally have a serial number on the creed.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't take measurements but I'll estimate them to have been about 12" w  x 10"  h x 3" deep. (Note that these are estimated measurements from memory.)
> 
> I think @whateve has a similar bag that was unidentifyable.
> 
> I apologize for the pics. The bag was in my shopping cart at the store!
> 
> I'm never sure whether to show thumbnail or full size pics so if large ones are needed, I'll post them.
> 
> View attachment 4280590
> View attachment 4280587
> View attachment 4280589
> View attachment 4280588


Maybe a mystery Gramercy , based on the texture of the leather and the suede lining???


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Maybe a mystery Gramercy , based on the texture of the leather and the suede lining???


I think so too.


----------



## Coachsearch

Name: Unknown
Link: Unknown 

T
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 he EBay auction is ended and there are only photos, no serial number provided. PLEASE help  me.


----------



## holiday123

Looks like Op Art Madison Maggie, but definitely post in the authenticate thread (will need more pics to authenticate - read page 1.)


----------



## Coachsearch

Thank you!  Seems to be 15757!  Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Could you tell me what year this bag is from and a style number if known? Thanks


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Could you tell me what year this bag is from and a style number if known? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281718


It looks like it is from the Legacy collection, so probably 2006 or 2007.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> It looks like it is from the Legacy collection, so probably 2006 or 2007.


Thanks Whateve!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Could you tell me what year this bag is from and a style number if known? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281718





whateve said:


> It looks like it is from the Legacy collection, so probably 2006 or 2007.


Style number is 42530.


----------



## cokeefe

Anyone able to identify this Coach bag?


----------



## HappyPenguin

Hi, does anyone know the style name or if it's authentic? Thinking about purchasing, but unsure of the authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

cokeefe said:


> Anyone able to identify this Coach bag?



Is there a creed patch inside the bag?


----------



## mk99

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the forum because I recently bought an unused Coach bag at an auction, and I have some questions about it. I could not find any information about this model/collection from the model number besides it being from 2003, so any insight would be appreciated! Especially regarding the vachetta leather care and patina process.

Also, how dated is this bag? Could I gift it to a late-twenties woman at a big law firm? For about how much could I resell it, if I go that route?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

mk99 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum because I recently bought an unused Coach bag at an auction, and I have some questions about it. I could not find any information about this model/collection from the model number besides it being from 2003, so any insight would be appreciated! Especially regarding the vachetta leather care and patina process.
> 
> Also, how dated is this bag? Could I gift it to a late-twenties woman at a big law firm? For about how much could I resell it, if I go that route?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4283893
> View attachment 4283892
> View attachment 4283894


It's not from 2003, it's from 2001. I don't have this style in my files. There are threads about vachetta care on the forum, especially in the Louis Vuitton part of the forum. Many people like to sit their bags in the sun to let them tan. Other people like to condition it or treat it with something to prevent staining. If you are going to gift it or sell it, I would leave that up to the recipient.


----------



## BeenBurned

mk99 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum because I recently bought an unused Coach bag at an auction, and I have some questions about it. I could not find any information about this model/collection from the model number besides it being from 2003, so any insight would be appreciated! Especially regarding the vachetta leather care and patina process.
> 
> Also, how dated is this bag? Could I gift it to a late-twenties woman at a big law firm? For about how much could I resell it, if I go that route?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4283893
> View attachment 4283892
> View attachment 4283894


The bag is actually from 2001. The bag is authentic but I don't know the name. 

It looks like the marks are on your camera lens and not stains on the bag but vachetta leather is hard to keep clean. 

Wait for others to advise on care and cleaning.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sniped by the faster typist!


----------



## cokeefe

Sorry for the delayed reply, here are more images of the bag I put up earlier:


----------



## katwomen

Hyacinth said:


> If you own it, can you open it up and take a clear picture of the inside? And what are the measurements?





Hyacinth said:


> If you own it, can you open it up and take a clear picture of the inside? And what are the measurements?


----------



## BeenBurned

cokeefe said:


> Anyone able to identify this Coach bag?






BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed patch inside the bag?





cokeefe said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply, here are more images of the bag I put up earlier:


it's a Daisy signature hobo from 2012.


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know what bag is this? Looks like from Italian Madison line but I've never seen this before! It's like a tall version of 4404. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192747743036


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know what bag is this? Looks like from Italian Madison line but I've never seen this before! It's like a tall version of 4404.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192747743036



It's a Madison Pierpont Bag, style 4407 from 1993.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Madison Pierpont Bag, style 4407 from 1993.
> View attachment 4284335


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

katwomen said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this wallet?
> 
> 
> Thank you




Thanks!

The original post link didn't get picked up for some reason, here it is:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-878#post-32729992

It's not in my wallet photo files but most wallets especially newer ones aren't, and I don't remember seeing the style. Maybe someone else will recognise it.


----------



## thriftwitch

Hi! I thrifted a (seemingly) older document/laptop type bag today and I'm wondering if it is authentic and if so, what the style name is. Any info at all would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance 

NO. 048-3030


----------



## whateve

thriftwitch said:


> Hi! I thrifted a (seemingly) older document/laptop type bag today and I'm wondering if it is authentic and if so, what the style name is. Any info at all would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
> 
> NO. 048-3030
> 
> View attachment 4286044
> View attachment 4286045
> View attachment 4286046
> View attachment 4286048


Welcome to the forum. This isn't an authentication thread, it is for IDing items you already know are authentic. We have an authentication thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ It's kind of hard to find! 

This time you don't need to post in the authentication thread because I can tell you the bag appears authentic. It also appears to be an Executive Briefcase # 5260 made around 1990. In the future, please also provide measurements for identifying.


----------



## thriftwitch

whateve said:


> Welcome to the forum. This isn't an authentication thread, it is for IDing items you already know are authentic. We have an authentication thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ It's kind of hard to find!
> 
> This time you don't need to post in the authentication thread because I can tell you the bag appears authentic. It also appears to be an Executive Briefcase # 5260 made around 1990. In the future, please also provide measurements for identifying.



Thank you so much! Super grateful for your knowledge and guidance


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Found at local consignment shop


----------



## karina_g

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## whateve

karina_g said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295752


It looks like Grain Leather Mickie tote F34039. The color is cardinal.


----------



## karina_g

whateve said:


> It looks like Grain Leather Mickie tote F34039. The color is cardinal.


Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

I'm wondering about this one. If it's a Small Shoulder Bag #9530, the seller's measurements are wrong. The measurements are close to the Classic Shoulder Bag #9170, but that wouldn't have a turnlock. Is there anything else it could be? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...lder-Handbag-Purse-9303-USA-Made/282846432280


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering about this one. If it's a Small Shoulder Bag #9530, the seller's measurements are wrong. The measurements are close to the Classic Shoulder Bag #9170, but that wouldn't have a turnlock. Is there anything else it could be?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...lder-Handbag-Purse-9303-USA-Made/282846432280


I think it is #9530. The seller is just off on the measurements.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies.

Just curious if these markings on the brass clips of a vintage Swinger bag means something, is a brand or just the way it was done....? As I said only curious, no hurry. TIA


----------



## whateve

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4295449
> 
> Found at local consignment shop


sorry, I don't know the name. I had one of these a long time ago. So cute, but so small! It probably has the word 'pouch' in the name.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4295449
> 
> Found at local consignment shop





whateve said:


> sorry, I don't know the name. I had one of these a long time ago. So cute, but so small! It probably has the word 'pouch' in the name.


It's style 1751 and this is Coach's image:


And here's a listing found on a Japanese website:
http://hatanodai.seesaa.net/upload/detail/image/coach-1751-g-2-thumbnail2.jpg.html

ETA: This listing on Tradesy calls it a signature gallery double pocket pouch.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-sig...brownkhaki-jacquardleather-baguette/20494455/


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> It's style 1751 and this is Coach's image:
> View attachment 4300227
> 
> And here's a listing found on a Japanese website:
> http://hatanodai.seesaa.net/upload/detail/image/coach-1751-g-2-thumbnail2.jpg.html
> 
> ETA: This listing on Tradesy calls it a signature gallery double pocket pouch.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-sig...brownkhaki-jacquardleather-baguette/20494455/



Signature Double Pocket Pouch is how it's listed in my files, no "Gallery" AFAIK. But Coach is famous for changing or tweaking names as they go along.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi, can you ID this coach? It kinda looks like it has that tattersall weaved leather. Never seen it before. Thanks so much [emoji4]

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Bag/312420574672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Hyacinth

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, can you ID this coach? It kinda looks like it has that tattersall weaved leather. Never seen it before. Thanks so much [emoji4]
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Bag/312420574672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144



There's only one photo and we prefer to know something listed as a Coach is actually authentic before identifying it. What concerns me is that in the description the seller posted under "product line" is "coach hobo 9024". But style 9024 doesn't look anything like that bag, it belongs to this Ergo Hobo:



So already we have a bag with no creed photo and an apparently invalid style number. How do we identify something like that? Coach did make a style with that detail but I'm not going to dignify that listing with a name until I can see some proof that it's genuine, and we NEVER advise buying online unless you can actually see the creed and serial number if the bag has one.

Ebay allows a seller to include 12 photos per listing at no charge. There's no excuse for showing just one photo.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hyacinth said:


> There's only one photo and we prefer to know something listed as a Coach is actually authentic before identifying it. What concerns me is that in the description the seller posted under "product line" is "coach hobo 9024". But style 9024 doesn't look anything like that bag, it belongs to this Ergo Hobo:
> View attachment 4300554
> 
> 
> So already we have a bag with no creed photo and an apparently invalid style number. How do we identify something like that? Coach did make a style with that detail but I'm not going to dignify that listing with a name until I can see some proof that it's genuine, and we NEVER advise buying online unless you can actually see the creed and serial number if the bag has one.
> 
> Ebay allows a seller to include 12 photos per listing at no charge. There's no excuse for showing just one photo.



Yes, I’ve been running into that a lot lately on eBay. I wanted to look at the style to see what I could find out about it because it reminded me of that tattersall style. Asked there and here, not intending to purchase on this auction because of the lack of photos and information but I thought someone knew the name so I could look it up. No worries though.


----------



## Catbird9

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes, I’ve been running into that a lot lately on eBay. I wanted to look at the style to see what I could find out about it because it reminded me of that tattersall style. Asked there and here, not intending to purchase on this auction because of the lack of photos and information but I thought someone knew the name so I could look it up. No worries though.



That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Catbird9 said:


> That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):
> 
> View attachment 4300592



Catbird9, Thanks so much. I really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):
> 
> View attachment 4300592





Cyanide Rose said:


> Catbird9, Thanks so much. I really appreciate your kindness.


This is my opinion but I still wouldn't recommend buying the bag from that seller unless and until you got the required pictures needed to authenticate it. And it probably wouldn't hurt to offer constructive criticism and suggest that she could make more money more quickly if her listings included more pictures. 

Having just become an ebay member a week ago, she's not an experienced seller (or buyer) and might welcome the suggestions.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):
> 
> View attachment 4300592



That adds to the problem, the West End line had style numbers between 9466 and 9476 so a mistake in reading the style number on the seller's part is unlikely.

And I'm sorry if I sound unkind, but I'd rather be blunt and prevent someone from buying or even thinking of buying a possible fake - not just the Original Poster, but anyone else reading this who might be considering it.


----------



## katev

I have a leather question! I bought some gorgeous Tearose embellished dusty rose gloves online (NWT $48.50) and they are described as "Sheep Leather" but they are very soft and I was guessing "Lamb Nappa" - and they do come from the same kind of animal. Are they basically the same thing? Or do they only use adult sheep to make Sheep Leather? Is lamb nappa considered more valuable or about the same?

Here is the Coach listing on the Wayback Machine and a photo of the product tag inside the glove, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> This is my opinion but I still wouldn't recommend buying the bag from that seller unless and until you got the required pictures needed to authenticate it. And it probably wouldn't hurt to offer constructive criticism and suggest that she could make more money more quickly if her listings included more pictures.
> 
> Having just become an ebay member a week ago, she's not an experienced seller (or buyer) and might welcome the suggestions.





Hyacinth said:


> That adds to the problem, the West End line had style numbers between 9466 and 9476 so a mistake in reading the style number on the seller's part is unlikely.
> 
> And I'm sorry if I sound unkind, but I'd rather be blunt and prevent someone from buying or even thinking of buying a possible fake - not just the Original Poster, but anyone else reading this who might be considering it.


I have a comment sort of in defense of the newbie, however I still don't recommend her unless and until more pictures are furnished as well as "enlightening" the seller with the suggested constructive criticism.

I'm not sure exactly how to explain it or how it works with ebay but I believe if listing an item and starting from scratch that ebay gives the seller various options to choose from when filling in the item specifics. And to that end, I suspect that the style number shown is something that came up when the seller (unknowingly) decided that the style of her bag is a "hobo." 

I'm betting that the style number shown in the item specifics of the listing isn't on that bag and also that the seller has no clue what the number means! 

(I'm speculating on what happened because I haven't experienced it myself. I don't list from scratch and supply my own item specifics, specific to the actual item I am listing.)

Again, this seller really needs an education!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have a comment sort of in defense of the newbie, however I still don't recommend her unless and until more pictures are furnished as well as "enlightening" the seller with the suggested constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how to explain it or how it works with ebay but I believe if listing an item and starting from scratch that ebay gives the seller various options to choose from when filling in the item specifics. And to that end, I suspect that the style number shown is something that came up when the seller (unknowingly) decided that the style of her bag is a "hobo."
> 
> I'm betting that the style number shown in the item specifics of the listing isn't on that bag and also that the seller has no clue what the number means!
> 
> (I'm speculating on what happened because I haven't experienced it myself. I don't list from scratch and supply my own item specifics, specific to the actual item I am listing.)
> 
> Again, this seller really needs an education!


I always create a new listing by selling similar, starting with an old listing and changing things. There have been times when I'll forget to change a field or two so the information shows incorrect.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have a leather question! I bought some gorgeous Tearose embellished dusty rose gloves online (NWT $48.50) and they are described as "Sheep Leather" but they are very soft and I was guessing "Lamb Nappa" - and they do come from the same kind of animal. Are they basically the same thing? Or do they only use adult sheep to make Sheep Leather? Is lamb nappa considered more valuable or about the same?
> 
> Here is the Coach listing on the Wayback Machine and a photo of the product tag inside the glove, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4301040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301052


Those are pretty! I stopped buying Coach gloves when they stopped lining them with cashmere. Sheep could be from an adult rather than a lamb. 
Here is some information: https://www.leather-dictionary.com/index.php/Lamb_leather


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Those are pretty! I stopped buying Coach gloves when they stopped lining them with cashmere. Sheep could be from an adult rather than a lamb.
> Here is some information: https://www.leather-dictionary.com/index.php/Lamb_leather



Thanks! I love my cashmere lined gloves, but there were just so pretty that I couldn't resist!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I have a comment sort of in defense of the newbie, however I still don't recommend her unless and until more pictures are furnished as well as "enlightening" the seller with the suggested constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how to explain it or how it works with ebay but I believe if listing an item and starting from scratch that ebay gives the seller various options to choose from when filling in the item specifics. And to that end, I suspect that the style number shown is something that came up when the seller (unknowingly) decided that the style of her bag is a "hobo."
> 
> I'm betting that the style number shown in the item specifics of the listing isn't on that bag and also that the seller has no clue what the number means!
> 
> (I'm speculating on what happened because I haven't experienced it myself. I don't list from scratch and supply my own item specifics, specific to the actual item I am listing.)
> 
> Again, this seller really needs an education!



Good point, thanks for the clarification. I don't sell on Ebay so I'm clueless about what kind of options a seller has when setting up a listing.


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

BeenBurned said:


> It's style 1751 and this is Coach's image:
> View attachment 4300227
> 
> And here's a listing found on a Japanese website:
> http://hatanodai.seesaa.net/upload/detail/image/coach-1751-g-2-thumbnail2.jpg.html
> 
> ETA: This listing on Tradesy calls it a signature gallery double pocket pouch.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-sig...brownkhaki-jacquardleather-baguette/20494455/


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Catbird9 said:


> That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):
> 
> View attachment 4300592



She sent me D 02-9467 today a few times. I’m not interested in this bag specifically (maybe in a different color), but I like the style.  Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, can you ID this coach? It kinda looks like it has that tattersall weaved leather. Never seen it before. Thanks so much [emoji4]
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Bag/312420574672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144





Cyanide Rose said:


> She sent me D 02-9467 today a few times. I’m not interested in this bag specifically (maybe in a different color), but I like the style.  Thanks again.


If it is authentic, it would be West End Medium Hobo. The 2 factory code would be right for this style.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, it would be West End Medium Hobo. The 2 factory code would be right for this style.



I see it came in four colors, good to know. Thanks so much.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> I see it came in four colors, good to know. Thanks so much.


You're welcome. There was also a nubuc version with a different style number.


----------



## katev

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, can you ID this coach? It kinda looks like it has that tattersall weaved leather. Never seen it before. Thanks so much [emoji4]
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Bag/312420574672?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144





Catbird9 said:


> That laced detail around the edges is found in the West End collection (Wayback Machine, August 2000):
> 
> View attachment 4300592





BeenBurned said:


> This is my opinion but I still wouldn't recommend buying the bag from that seller unless and until you got the required pictures needed to authenticate it. And it probably wouldn't hurt to offer constructive criticism and suggest that she could make more money more quickly if her listings included more pictures.
> 
> Having just become an ebay member a week ago, she's not an experienced seller (or buyer) and might welcome the suggestions.





Hyacinth said:


> That adds to the problem, the West End line had style numbers between 9466 and 9476 so a mistake in reading the style number on the seller's part is unlikely.
> 
> And I'm sorry if I sound unkind, but I'd rather be blunt and prevent someone from buying or even thinking of buying a possible fake - not just the Original Poster, but anyone else reading this who might be considering it.





whateve said:


> If it is authentic, it would be West End Medium Hobo. The 2 factory code would be right for this style.



@Cyanide Rose See the link below for before and after pics of a West End Hobo that I rehabbed several year ago. I thought that the pics might be of interest if you ever do decide to buy this style bag.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.624452/page-290#post-22372032


----------



## Cyanide Rose

katev said:


> @Cyanide Rose See the link below for before and after pics of a West End Hobo that I rehabbed several year ago. I thought that the pics might be of interest if you ever do decide to buy this style bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.624452/page-290#post-22372032
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.624452/page-290#post-22372032



Wow that came out amazing! I am definitely gonna put this style on my look out for list. Thanks you this information [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

@Cyanide Rose - check yoour PMs.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> @Cyanide Rose - check yoour PMs.



Will do thanks [emoji4]


----------



## houseof999

Looking for more information on this Cody bag. Can anyone tell me if this was ever made in red or green?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Looking for more information on this Cody bag. Can anyone tell me if this was ever made in red or green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304050



It was apparently only made for a very short time. Except for the closure it was almost identical to the Taft Bag and Coach seldom kept 2 similar styles in production at the same time. I've had that style name and number on my Ebay Watch list for years and think I've only seen one example. I'm not even sure what color this actually is.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It was apparently only made for a very short time. Except for the closure it was almost identical to the Taft Bag and Coach seldom kept 2 similar styles in production at the same time. I've had that style name and number on my Ebay Watch list for years and think I've only seen one example. I'm not even sure what color this actually is.
> View attachment 4304052
> View attachment 4304053


That's got to be mahogany.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It was apparently only made for a very short time. Except for the closure it was almost identical to the Taft Bag and Coach seldom kept 2 similar styles in production at the same time. I've had that style name and number on my Ebay Watch list for years and think I've only seen one example. I'm not even sure what color this actually is.
> View attachment 4304052
> View attachment 4304053





whateve said:


> That's got to be mahogany.


Last night I found this bag and bought it. Or so I thought. The seller cancelled immediately saying it was already sold on another site. [emoji24][emoji174][emoji30] I just thought I share.... Even if it's just for the record! In the last two years I have never seen it for sale anywhere. [emoji3525] I'll just assume it was fake to make feel better since there's no pic of the serial number! [emoji38]


https://bnc.lt/focc/4Yp3J7BIrT


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Last night I found this bag and bought it. Or so I thought. The seller cancelled immediately saying it was already sold on another site. [emoji24][emoji174][emoji30] I just thought I share.... Even if it's just for the record! In the last two years I have never seen it for sale anywhere. [emoji3525] I'll just assume it was fake to make feel better since there's no pic of the serial number! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/4Yp3J7BIrT
> View attachment 4304243
> View attachment 4304244



Another consolation: it might not be green...it could be black. But still...

I think I've seen one Cody (on shopgoodwill maybe) in the last 2 years.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Looking for more information on this Cody bag. Can anyone tell me if this was ever made in red or green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304050



By the way, does anyone have the name of the other bag shown in that catalog pic, the dark brown flap with the seam down the middle? I _should_ know that one....


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> By the way, does anyone have the name of the other bag shown in that catalog pic, the dark brown flap with the seam down the middle? I _should_ know that one....


I thought that bag was recently discussed above or in the AT thread recently. [emoji848]


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> I thought that bag was recently discussed above or in the AT thread recently. [emoji848]


@Cyanide Rose posted her beautifully rehabbed one here recently:
Coach Rehab and Rescue Club


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> By the way, does anyone have the name of the other bag shown in that catalog pic, the dark brown flap with the seam down the middle? I _should_ know that one....





houseof999 said:


> I thought that bag was recently discussed above or in the AT thread recently. [emoji848]





Catbird9 said:


> @Cyanide Rose posted her beautifully rehabbed one here recently:
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club


It's the mail pouch 9962.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Last night I found this bag and bought it. Or so I thought. The seller cancelled immediately saying it was already sold on another site. [emoji24][emoji174][emoji30] I just thought I share.... Even if it's just for the record! In the last two years I have never seen it for sale anywhere. [emoji3525] I'll just assume it was fake to make feel better since there's no pic of the serial number! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/4Yp3J7BIrT
> View attachment 4304243
> View attachment 4304244


The grommets look silver.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's the mail pouch 9962.


Thank you. It was right there in my files but I couldn't see it. 
<note to self: schedule eye exam>


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Last night I found this bag and bought it. Or so I thought. The seller cancelled immediately saying it was already sold on another site. [emoji24][emoji174][emoji30] I just thought I share.... Even if it's just for the record! In the last two years I have never seen it for sale anywhere. [emoji3525] I'll just assume it was fake to make feel better since there's no pic of the serial number! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/4Yp3J7BIrT
> View attachment 4304243
> View attachment 4304244





Catbird9 said:


> Another consolation: it might not be green...it could be black. But still...
> 
> I think I've seen one Cody (on shopgoodwill maybe) in the last 2 years.





whateve said:


> The grommets look silver.



Don't despair, there may be a silver lining! I once bought a Taft Bag at the thrift store that I was really wanting but Hyacinth told me it was fake. I took it back and did an even exchange for a brand new, gorgeous suede and croc-embossed Furla Hobo that I absolutely love. It is one of my favorite winter bags. That reminds me, I should get it out soon!

Here's a picture of my beloved Furla hobo with a Marc Jacobs wallet that I also discovered brand new at the thrift store!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Last night I found this bag and bought it. Or so I thought. The seller cancelled immediately saying it was already sold on another site. [emoji24][emoji174][emoji30] I just thought I share.... Even if it's just for the record! In the last two years I have never seen it for sale anywhere. [emoji3525] I'll just assume it was fake to make feel better since there's no pic of the serial number! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/4Yp3J7BIrT
> View attachment 4304243
> View attachment 4304244





whateve said:


> The grommets look silver.



It looks like the possibly-Cody bag was also missing one of the strap grommets. That's unusual. Or do the rehabbers here think that it's more common than we know?

There was at least one fake Cody discussed a few years ago in the ATC thread over several days, there's a small photo at the end of the discussion but no creed photos or details. I wouldn't recommend buying that style OR a Taft style without a full set of clear photos and an authentication here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1109#post-30556505


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the possibly-Cody bag was also missing one of the strap grommets. That's unusual. Or do the rehabbers here think that it's more common than we know?
> 
> There was at least one fake Cody discussed a few years ago in the ATC thread over several days, there's a small photo at the end of the discussion but no creed photos or details. I wouldn't recommend buying that style OR a Taft style without a full set of clear photos and an authentication here.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1109#post-30556505


I can't recall ever getting a vintage bag that lost a grommet.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I can't recall ever getting a vintage bag that lost a grommet.



I don't remember seeing any on Ebay either. But there have been a few missing grommets on fakes.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies,

Here I am with more questions, no hurry in responding... TIA

After reading the very informative Salearea guides and looking at samples of Coach creeds along the years, I have saved as reference, a couple pictures of what I understand were Bonnie Cashin designs and how they were marked inside. Before I start looking for some of these iconic bags to add to my collection, I just wanted to ask to the experts here, if these types look like the real deal, so when I find one I will ask in the AT, or if not real move along before taking your time.

Any other type of "label"?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I forgot to add and it was too late to edit, that I am not sure about the last one, the leather one being Bonnie Cashin, it has the stripes in the middle compartment with the kisslock. I do not have more pictures, because they are not mine, I just "borrowed" them for reference.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> I forgot to add and it was too late to edit, that I am not sure about the last one, the leather one being Bonnie Cashin, it has the stripes in the middle compartment with the kisslock. I do not have more pictures, because they are not mine, I just "borrowed" them for reference.



I vaguely seem to remember that RL Bernstein posted a series of photos on Cashin styles including tags, linings and stripe patterns several years ago but I didn't save the link for those posts. Maybe someone else did ?

The Vintage Chat thread would be the best place to ask.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/

*ETA* - There are also dozens of posts by RL Bernstein in the Reference forum - Vintage and Classic pieces showing the various Cashin styles and details. Check the posts starting in May 2016 although there may be others if you go back a bit more
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/page-10


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here I am with more questions, no hurry in responding... TIA
> 
> After reading the very informative Salearea guides and looking at samples of Coach creeds along the years, I have saved as reference, a couple pictures of what I understand were Bonnie Cashin designs and how they were marked inside. Before I start looking for some of these iconic bags to add to my collection, I just wanted to ask to the experts here, if these types look like the real deal, so when I find one I will ask in the AT, or if not real move along before taking your time.
> 
> Any other type of "label"?
> 
> View attachment 4306346
> View attachment 4306347
> View attachment 4306350





Hyacinth said:


> I vaguely seem to remember that RL Bernstein posted a series of photos on Cashin styles including tags, linings and stripe patterns several years ago but I didn't save the link for those posts. Maybe someone else did ?
> 
> The Vintage Chat thread would be the best place to ask.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/
> 
> *ETA* - There are also dozens of posts by RL Bernstein in the Reference forum - Vintage and Classic pieces showing the various Cashin styles and details. Check the posts starting in May 2016 although there may be others if you go back a bit more
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/page-10


Sacs Magnifiques did a tutorial on the labels. I don't agree with all her dates, but it was a good resource. I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> Sacs Magnifiques did a tutorial on the labels. I don't agree with all her dates, but it was a good resource. I can't seem to find it anymore.





Hyacinth said:


> I vaguely seem to remember that RL Bernstein posted a series of photos on Cashin styles including tags, linings and stripe patterns several years ago but I didn't save the link for those posts. Maybe someone else did ?
> 
> The Vintage Chat thread would be the best place to ask.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/
> 
> *ETA* - There are also dozens of posts by RL Bernstein in the Reference forum - Vintage and Classic pieces showing the various Cashin styles and details. Check the posts starting in May 2016 although there may be others if you go back a bit more
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/page-10



Thank you so much ladies, you gave me the kind of homework I will gladly do, LOL


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Sacs Magnifiques did a tutorial on the labels. I don't agree with all her dates, but it was a good resource. I can't seem to find it anymore.





WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much ladies, you gave me the kind of homework I will gladly do, LOL



SacsMag's Ebay Guide seems to be one of the very few that escaped the purge. This link still works for me:
https://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vintage-Coach-Hang-tags-and-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> SacsMag's Ebay Guide seems to be one of the very few that escaped the purge. This link still works for me:
> https://www.ebay.com/gds/Guide-to-Vintage-Coach-Hang-tags-and-Creeds-/10000000177697673/g.html



Yes it works! And it shows the tags, thank you so very much Hyacinth, the Coach guru


----------



## Catbird9

Here's one I haven't seen before. Does anyone recognize it? It has a metal COACH tag.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COACH-LEATHER-PURSE-/192785764128


----------



## CoachCruiser

Just bought this off eBay for a very cheap price, but now wishing I had checked things out here first :/
Could someone verify if this is from retail (ergo hobo) or from the outlets? (The white mark on the interior is from the camera flash - she sent me follow up photos.) Inside code No. J2K-9219.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Inside code No. J2K-9219.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCruiser said:


> Just bought this off eBay for a very cheap price, but now wishing I had checked things out here first :/
> Could someone verify if this is from retail (ergo hobo) or from the outlets? (The white mark on the interior is from the camera flash - she sent me follow up photos.) Inside code No. J2K-9219.
> 
> View attachment 4313121
> View attachment 4313124
> View attachment 4313128
> View attachment 4313129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside code No. J2K-9219.


Ergo small zip from 2002. (Made for retail.)


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Just bought this off eBay for a very cheap price, but now wishing I had checked things out here first :/
> Could someone verify if this is from retail (ergo hobo) or from the outlets? (The white mark on the interior is from the camera flash - she sent me follow up photos.) Inside code No. J2K-9219.
> 
> View attachment 4313121
> View attachment 4313124
> View attachment 4313128
> View attachment 4313129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside code No. J2K-9219.


It's retail.


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> It's retail.


YES!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeenBurned said:


> Ergo small zip from 2002. (Made for retail.)
> 
> View attachment 4313130


thank you!!!!!!    (sorry, still don't know how to multiquote!)


----------



## greyghost18

Would love to know the name of this bag. Usually I stay in the vintage arena, but this one is very appealing to me. Anyone know the name / style? Posted on a local sale site.


----------



## whateve

greyghost18 said:


> Would love to know the name of this bag. Usually I stay in the vintage arena, but this one is very appealing to me. Anyone know the name / style? Posted on a local sale site.


Embossed Horse and Carriage Edie 33728. Color is apricot.


----------



## greyghost18

whateve said:


> Embossed Horse and Carriage Edie 33728. Color is apricot.



Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number of this Poppy wallet/wristlet? 

TIA. 

(Image borrowed from a Tradesy listing.)


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this Poppy wallet/wristlet?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> (Image borrowed from a Tradesy listing.)



Hi, BeenBurned! Maybe F43815? Daisy Floral? But I can’t find a proper photo of a tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, BeenBurned! Maybe F43815? Daisy Floral? But I can’t find a proper photo of a tag.


That's it! I did a google image search for "Coach daisy poppy wallet" and found a bunch but none with style numbers. 

Once I had the style number, it brought up more images. 
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i.....1j2..gws-wiz-img.....0..35i39j0.vGxG9IX5HBM

A blogger called it "Coach 43815 Signature Multi Daisy Floral Zipper Wallet" and although not large enough to read, the receipt was shown. 

Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

After being authenticated by our kind experts, I would like to ask about this Vintage Bonnie Cashin. Any info on name, time period... would be appreciated. I am familiar with the "swing bags" but not this one, it seems to be a version of them.


----------



## mrk2014

When you have the time, perhaps you could help me with this, thanks.

I bought this bag that was advertised as a Berkeley Hippie Saddle, but I really have my doubts that's accurate. I know that it is authentic and vintage of course, but I confess to be confused by the Saddle Bag, Crescent Bag, Hippie Bag and Berkeley bag. Which one is my bag? LOL

It is about 11 x 9 x 3 or so, one open pocket inside and the buckles are solid brass, engraved with Made in England.


----------



## houseof999

mrk2014 said:


> When you have the time, perhaps you could help me with this, thanks.
> 
> I bought this bag that was advertised as a Berkeley Hippie Saddle, but I really have my doubts that's accurate. I know that it is authentic and vintage of course, but I confess to be confused by the Saddle Bag, Crescent Bag, Hippie Bag and Berkeley bag. Which one is my bag? LOL
> 
> It is about 11 x 9 x 3 or so, one open pocket inside and the buckles are solid brass, engraved with Made in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318575
> View attachment 4318576
> View attachment 4318577
> View attachment 4318578


Crescent bag. Did you say made in England? That's strange. Pic?


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> When you have the time, perhaps you could help me with this, thanks.
> 
> I bought this bag that was advertised as a Berkeley Hippie Saddle, but I really have my doubts that's accurate. I know that it is authentic and vintage of course, but I confess to be confused by the Saddle Bag, Crescent Bag, Hippie Bag and Berkeley bag. Which one is my bag? LOL
> 
> It is about 11 x 9 x 3 or so, one open pocket inside and the buckles are solid brass, engraved with Made in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318575
> View attachment 4318576
> View attachment 4318577
> View attachment 4318578


I'd like to see those buckles. I've never seen a made in England.


----------



## mrk2014

houseof999 said:


> Crescent bag. Did you say made in England? That's strange. Pic?



Thank you so much, so a Crescent it is, from the 80s? Before they stamped the numbers?



whateve said:


> I'd like to see those buckles. I've never seen a made in England.



I gather Made in England was not the norm? Here are the pictures. Both buckles have the same engraving.


----------



## houseof999

Holy crap.. wait for it.


----------



## houseof999

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you so much, so a Crescent it is, from the 80s? Before they stamped the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> I gather Made in England was not the norm? Here are the pictures. Both buckles have the same engraving.
> View attachment 4318589
> View attachment 4318590


I thought (assumed) yours might be an after market replacement. But it can't be. I just bought a bag with the same Creed stamp with no serial numbers. So it was made at the same time in the NYC factory. The buckles on my bag are also solid brass and both says MADE IN ENGLAND! [emoji2962]


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you so much, so a Crescent it is, from the 80s? Before they stamped the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> I gather Made in England was not the norm? Here are the pictures. Both buckles have the same engraving.
> View attachment 4318589
> View attachment 4318590


Thanks! It's from the mid 70s, since it doesn't have a serial number.
I may have seen Made in England before and didn't save it. Most that I've seen say solid brass with or without USA. I think there might have been once recently in the AT thread with Made in England, but I couldn't read it.


----------



## mrk2014

houseof999 said:


> I thought (assumed) yours might be an after market replacement. But it can't be. I just bought a bag with the same Creed stamp with no serial numbers. So it was made at the same time in the NYC factory. The buckles on my bag are also solid brass and both says MADE IN ENGLAND! [emoji2962]



Oh wow! Amazing coincidence!


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> After being authenticated by our kind experts, I would like to ask about this Vintage Bonnie Cashin. Any info on name, time period... would be appreciated. I am familiar with the "swing bags" but not this one, it seems to be a version of them.
> 
> View attachment 4318546
> View attachment 4318548
> View attachment 4318551



You might try looking through the UCLA Online Bonnie Cashin Digital Archive, see link below, to see if you can spot a similar bag:
http://digital2.library.ucla.edu/viewItem.do?ark=21198/zz0002bk1c


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> After being authenticated by our kind experts, I would like to ask about this Vintage Bonnie Cashin. Any info on name, time period... would be appreciated. I am familiar with the "swing bags" but not this one, it seems to be a version of them.
> 
> View attachment 4318546
> View attachment 4318548
> View attachment 4318551



Here is a Coach ad showing several Cashin bags; including some that may be similar to your bag, but not the same?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

katev said:


> You might try looking through the UCLA Online Bonnie Cashin Digital Archive, see link below, to see if you can spot a similar bag:
> http://digital2.library.ucla.edu/viewItem.do?ark=21198/zz0002bk1c



Thank you, it looks like it will take awhile to check it out, LOL

In the meantime, following a Pinterest pin to a similar bag, I got to an old post by Cameochi in this forum, of the same bag but with the metal plaque, and she called it a sorta suspender bag.
It's post #5545
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-370

The picture shows the bag with a hang tag, so may I ask (and sorry if this was answered many times before), when Coach started to add them to their bags? Was it after the Bonnie Cashin designs? Just curious, the hang tags are such an staple of the brand IMO.


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you, it looks like it will take awhile to check it out, LOL
> 
> In the meantime, following a Pinterest pin to a similar bag, I got to an old post by Cameochi in this forum, of the same bag but with the metal plaque, and she called it a sorta suspender bag.
> It's post #5545
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-370
> 
> The picture shows the bag with a hang tag, so may I ask (and sorry if this was answered many times before), when Coach started to add them to their bags? Was it after the Bonnie Cashin designs? Just curious, the hang tags are such an staple of the brand IMO.



The hangtags (and also the creed patches) came after Bonnie Cashin's time at Coach, but Coach did re-release and modify various versions of Cashin bags over the years; so maybe your bag is an original Cashin suspender bag?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

katev said:


> The hangtags (and also the creed patches) came after Bonnie Cashin's time at Coach, but Coach did re-release and modify various versions of Cashin bags over the years; so maybe your bag is an original Cashin suspender bag?



Thanks for adding to the mystery katev, LOL

No, seriously... I love to research and learn about all the Coach history and stuff, I find it fascinating, so real thanks. If one day I find the name I will certainly share.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you, it looks like it will take awhile to check it out, LOL
> 
> In the meantime, following a Pinterest pin to a similar bag, I got to an old post by Cameochi in this forum, of the same bag but with the metal plaque, and she called it a sorta suspender bag.
> It's post #5545
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-370
> 
> The picture shows the bag with a hang tag, so may I ask (and sorry if this was answered many times before), when Coach started to add them to their bags? Was it after the Bonnie Cashin designs? Just curious, the hang tags are such an staple of the brand IMO.





katev said:


> The hangtags (and also the creed patches) came after Bonnie Cashin's time at Coach, but Coach did re-release and modify various versions of Cashin bags over the years; so maybe your bag is an original Cashin suspender bag?


Sometimes people added hangtags later. According to Sacs Magnifiques, the hangtag was first used in the early 70s. That sounds like you could get a later Bonnie Cashin with an original hangtag, but I don't know if that is true. Before that, there were the baseball tags. Every ad I've seen for Bonnie Cashin designs never showed a hangtag nor a baseball tag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> Sometimes people added hangtags later. According to Sacs Magnifiques, the hangtag was first used in the early 70s. That sounds like you could get a later Bonnie Cashin with an original hangtag, but I don't know if that is true. Before that, there were the baseball tags. Every ad I've seen for Bonnie Cashin designs never showed a hangtag nor a baseball tag.



Thank you whateve, that's what I read too, about the baseball tags being used first, but I have never seen one on a purse.


----------



## gaditana

Hello Coach experts. Having trouble identifying this bag...found the name before but can’t seem to find now. It’s made in Philippines but no ID code. Could someone kindly ID? Thanks


----------



## marissa214

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4320704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Coach experts. Having trouble identifying this bag...found the name before but can’t seem to find now. It’s made in Philippines but no ID code. Could someone kindly ID? Thanks



Is it a mixed leather Kelsey satchel?  From the angle I can’t tell if it’s Kelsey or the Ava tote. Good luck!


----------



## Lake Effect

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4320704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Coach experts. Having trouble identifying this bag...found the name before but can’t seem to find now. It’s made in Philippines but no ID code. Could someone kindly ID? Thanks


If I understand the authenticators correctly, if there is an inside pocket, look way down inside toward the bottom of the seams for a little tag. Try Googling the words Coach bag with the number on the second line and see what comes up in the search, and it may confirm a style in the above post.


----------



## whateve

Information about this keyfob?


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> Information about this keyfob?



Hi, whateve-

Beagle Fob (but I haven’t seen a style #)

Beagle keyfob at the outlets?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Beagle-keyfob-at-the-outlets?.365304/

Post your COACH Key Fobs here!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/3291618/

Little Brown Dog (Coach fob)
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/10462546/


----------



## gaditana

marissa214 said:


> Is it a mixed leather Kelsey satchel?  From the angle I can’t tell if it’s Kelsey or the Ava tote. Good luck!





Lake Effect said:


> If I understand the authenticators correctly, if there is an inside pocket, look way down inside toward the bottom of the seams for a little tag. Try Googling the words Coach bag with the number on the second line and see what comes up in the search, and it may confirm a style in the above post.


Thank you both, it’s an Ava.


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, whateve-
> 
> Beagle Fob (but I haven’t seen a style #)
> 
> Beagle keyfob at the outlets?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Beagle-keyfob-at-the-outlets?.365304/
> 
> Post your COACH Key Fobs here!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/3291618/
> 
> Little Brown Dog (Coach fob)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/10462546/


Thank you! The seller called it a beagle too. I wonder why it seems to be so hard to find. I love the dog fobs.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Information about this keyfob?





theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, whateve-
> 
> Beagle Fob (but I haven’t seen a style #)
> 
> Beagle keyfob at the outlets?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Beagle-keyfob-at-the-outlets?.365304/
> 
> Post your COACH Key Fobs here!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/3291618/
> 
> Little Brown Dog (Coach fob)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/10462546/


Oops, I should have checked my files first. The style number is 92034.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> Thank you! The seller called it a beagle too. I wonder why it seems to be so hard to find. I love the dog fobs.



You’re welcome. It sounds like it was even hard to find a decade ago! I’m a cat gal  but I peek at the dog fobs for their cuteness & as gifts ideas.


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> You’re welcome. It sounds like it was even hard to find a decade ago! I’m a cat gal  but I peek at the dog fobs for their cuteness & as gifts ideas.


They didn't make many cat fobs. I had the black cat but didn't like it. The eyes were wrong. I have 5 leather dog fobs and one 3-D enamel one.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> They didn't make many cat fobs. I had the black cat but didn't like it. The eyes were wrong. I have 5 leather dog fobs and one 3-D enamel one.



Sweet! The dog fobs seem well liked. I’ve always wondered why there aren’t more cat fobs....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi, Can I have some assistance with identifying this bag? I did post it on the AT thread and haven’t heard back yet but when I googled this number, nothing like it comes up. Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## laurineg1

My daughter had a really nice all leather black coach bag a few years ago...sort of looked like LV speedy shape.  Two top handles and a zipper across the plain.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I would love to replace it.


----------



## laurineg1

sorry...zipper across the top and the bag was very plain.


----------



## houseof999

laurineg1 said:


> My daughter had a really nice all leather black coach bag a few years ago...sort of looked like LV speedy shape.  Two top handles and a zipper across the plain.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?  I would love to replace it.


Did it look like this?


----------



## laurineg1

Thanks for the picture.  Hers did not have the two long pieces of leather where the straps are attached.  I'm pretty sure it said "Coach" in small letters on the front.  thank you


----------



## whateve

laurineg1 said:


> Thanks for the picture.  Hers did not have the two long pieces of leather where the straps are attached.  I'm pretty sure it said "Coach" in small letters on the front.  thank you


It's a very common style that Coach made versions of over the years. I suggest you look on ebay for Coach satchel to see if you find one that is similar. Then we can help ID it.

When you say a few years ago - was it new at the time? Was it lined?

Here is one from a few years ago: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEAT...=item1ed19ccf7e:g:BosAAOSwWRhZ5NDs:rk:13:pf:0


----------



## laurineg1

Thanks for your response.  I believe the inside was suede, like the ones they used to make a long, long time ago.  It was very simple, smooth black leather and a zipper on top.  Very similar to an LV speedy.  But I will check ebay...thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

laurineg1 said:


> Thanks for your response.  I believe the inside was suede, like the ones they used to make a long, long time ago.  It was very simple, smooth black leather and a zipper on top.  Very similar to an LV speedy.  But I will check ebay...thanks!


If it has feet on the bottom, it was I believe a Broadway. If it has seams running down the side, it is a Beaumont. Coach made several vintage styles similar to the Madison posted above. If you can upload pics of the outside, showing the side, zippers, bottom, measurements, that helps a lot!  It is amazing how many vintage style are out there, with similar shapes. I am still learning. Thank goodness for all the catalog pics available online.


----------



## Lake Effect

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, Can I have some assistance with identifying this bag? I did post it on the AT thread and haven’t heard back yet but when I googled this number, nothing like it comes up. Thank you so much [emoji4]


I. Wish.    Lol, I wish I had something like this to assist you. I haven’t seen anything indicating it was a limited edition, numbered like this!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lake Effect said:


> I. Wish.    Lol, I wish I had something like this to assist you. I haven’t seen anything indicating it was a limited edition, numbered like this!



Thanks so much Lake Effect. Sorry I missed your message, I really appreciate you wanting to help me figure this one out [emoji4]


----------



## Lake Effect

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Lake Effect. Sorry I missed your message, I really appreciate you wanting to help me figure this one out [emoji4]


No worries. We all get busy!


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Good morning.. this item is being sold online locally here in our country.. i am planning to purchase it but am not sure if it is fake or original.. may i ask for your help? Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Good morning.. this item is being sold online locally here in our country.. i am planning to purchase it but am not sure if it is fake or original.. may i ask for your help? Thank you



You need to post in the Authenticate thread.

You've posted there before so you may have some idea what we're going to say. Because of the very serious problem of counterfeits being made and sold in the Philippines, we do NOT RECOMMEND that anyone, even the people who live there, buy highly-faked brands like Coach from private sellers. There aren't enough of the right photos to authenticate that bag anyway, but buying from a third party who has no proof that the bag is genuine and no way you can force her to give a full refund if the bag turns out to be fake is dangerous and we won't authenticate any bag under thoise circumstances. I STRONGLY recommend that residents of the P.I. buy their Coaches and other designer brands at the manufacturers' own stores or their counters or boutiques located in large and trusted department stores.

You've already come close to buying at least one fake Coach, and from someone you thought of as a friend of a friend. You need to stop taking chances.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, Can I have some assistance with identifying this bag? I did post it on the AT thread and haven’t heard back yet but when I googled this number, nothing like it comes up. Thank you so much [emoji4]





Lake Effect said:


> I. Wish.    Lol, I wish I had something like this to assist you. I haven’t seen anything indicating it was a limited edition, numbered like this!





Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Lake Effect. Sorry I missed your message, I really appreciate you wanting to help me figure this one out [emoji4]



Are you still asking about the Limited Edition bag? I'm not sure why we're discussing this bag across 2 different forums?

I'll refer back to my post at ATC and the comments from older posts that I saved several years ago.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867581
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867752

The fact that we have multiple creed stamps of 3 different bags, both 9074 and 9075, seems to be pretty good proof that both styles were Limited Editions. I found a "Bonnie Retro Hobo" mentioned on the Wayback for the correct time period but the link to the actual page was dead. It sounds like a description that would fit the bag since it's definitely a remake of a Cashin style..

Creeds:








What other information are you looking for?


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Hi ma’am.. sorry for the wrong thread.. would post in the authenticate thread in a while..

Re outlet stores in the states, there are online sellers here offering to buy the bags from outlet stores in the states, would you recommend these buyers? Thank you so much again ma’am.



Hyacinth said:


> You need to post in the Authenticate thread.
> 
> You've posted there before so you may have some idea what we're going to say. Because of the very serious problem of counterfeits being made and sold in the Philippines, we do NOT RECOMMEND that anyone, even the people who live there, buy highly-faked brands like Coach from private sellers. There aren't enough of the right photos to authenticate that bag anyway, but buying from a third party who has no proof that the bag is genuine and no way you can force her to give a full refund if the bag turns out to be fake is dangerous and we won't authenticate any bag under thoise circumstances. I STRONGLY recommend that residents of the P.I. buy their Coaches and other designer brands at the manufacturers' own stores or their counters or boutiques located in large and trusted department stores.
> 
> You've already come close to buying at least one fake Coach, and from someone you thought of as a friend of a friend. You need to stop taking chances.


 ma


----------



## Hyacinth

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Hi ma’am.. sorry for the wrong thread.. would post in the authenticate thread in a while..
> 
> Re outlet stores in the states, there are online sellers here offering to buy the bags from outlet stores in the states, would you recommend these buyers? Thank you so much again ma’am.
> 
> 
> ma



No, i would NOT recommend them. How do you know that they're not lying about where they got the bags? Did you know that sellers and distributors of counterfeit merchandise have their own private internet forums and social media sites where they discuss how to convince buyers that their items are genuine, as well as all sorts of details about construction and what kind of details make their fakes seem more genuine?

There ARE people who come to the US and buy large number of Coaches and other hard to find designer brands at our outlet stores, we see them when we shop there, they're buying 15 or 20 bags or more at the same time and have a group of friends or family members helping them carry their purchases back to the tour buses. The big new outlet mall and many of the hotels near Chicago's biggest airport even have special deals for international travelers who come here just to shop. Although I don't really know how to speak any other language except English, I can usually recognise Chinese or Tagalog when I hear it, and those are the languages those volume buyers usually speak so I know what countries they're going back to. 

But since the counterfeit sellers know about those buyers too, why wouldn't they claim to be doing the same thing? When it comes to making money by doing something that's against the law, people LIE. There's no way to know it, they may even have receipt for genuine bags but that doesn't prove the one you're buying  from them is also genuine. They can even buy fake receipts on the internet. Fakes from the Philippines can be very hard to recognise, and of course because they're so close, many Chinese fakes makers sell their merchandise in the P.I. or smuggle fakes into the country. A country made up of dozens or hundreds of islands surrounded by an ocean and so close to the biggest fakes-making country in the world is an attractive place for them to do business and with thousands of kilometers of coastline it's impossible for the Filippino government to stop them all.  It's a difficult situation for people who want genuine merchandise, but maybe the government there needs to find better ways of dealing with with counterfeit makers and sellers from both the P.I. and nearby countries.

What about the big Phillipine department stores? Do any of them have areas where they sell Coach? Usually the big store chains like Macy's here in the US will have Coach counters and if you're on their mailing list they'll send you notices of sales. The big stores usually have more sales on Coach than the full-price Coach stores do. We're lucky to have a lot of Coach outlet stores here in the US but that's because the full-price Coach stores never used to have sales until a few years ago, that's why they started building outlet stores almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hyacinth said:


> Are you still asking about the Limited Edition bag? I'm not sure why we're discussing this bag across 2 different forums?
> 
> I'll refer back to my post at ATC and the comments from older posts that I saved several years ago.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867581
> and
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867752
> 
> The fact that we have multiple creed stamps of 3 different bags, both 9074 and 9075, seems to be pretty good proof that both styles were Limited Editions. I found a "Bonnie Retro Hobo" mentioned on the Wayback for the correct time period but the link to the actual page was dead. It sounds like a description that would fit the bag since it's definitely a remake of a Cashin style..
> 
> Creeds:
> View attachment 4325390
> 
> View attachment 4325393
> 
> View attachment 4325400
> 
> 
> 
> What other information are you looking for?



Thank you sooo much for all you assistance with everything [emoji4] I was thanking her from a few days ago, after I posted it in the AT. I later posted here to see if anyone knew the name of the bag, before I heard back on the AT thread, so I could look it up online. I missed her post here from a few days and wanted to thank her for trying to help me figure out what the bag was called. 

I did see all the information in the AT thread while it was all getting figured out. Thanks again for the authentication and the added information you posted here as well [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have 5 leather dog fobs and one 3-D enamel one.


Have you seen this poodle? It was adorable. (From 2009)


----------



## kstar54

Hello - is this the School Bag Clutch?


----------



## Hyacinth

kstar54 said:


> Hello - is this the School Bag Clutch?



What are the measurements? If it measures 12x9x1 it may be an earlier version of the 9695 School Bag. If they're smaller, it's a style I'm not familiar with. It seems a bit big in the photos to be considered a clutch. The School Bag pics in my catalog show the mountings for the removeable shoulder strap on the sides of the bag, not the back.

I posted catalog photos of The School Bag in the Authenticate thread. Please decide which thread you want to keep this discussion on. It can get confusing when a discussion about the same item gets spread out, although the question you posted at the Authenticate thread was really about identification and not authentication and probably should have been posted in THIS thread in the first place. I'll repost the catalog pic here to save confusion, note the different strap mountings:



ETA - Found it, if the measurements are 16x10x1.5 inches. It's a Shoulder Portfolio, style 5160 from the same time period (mid 1980s) as the School Bag:


----------



## kstar54

Hyacinth said:


> What are the measurements? If it measures 12x9x1 it may be an earlier version of the 9695 School Bag. If they're smaller, it's a style I'm not familiar with. It seems a bit big in the photos to be considered a clutch. The School Bag pics in my catalog show the mountings for the removeable shoulder strap on the sides of the bag, not the back.
> 
> I posted catalog photos of The School Bag in the Authenticate thread. Please decide which thread you want to keep this discussion on. It can get confusing when a discussion about the same item gets spread out, although the question you posted at the Authenticate thread was really about identification and not authentication and probably should have been posted in THIS thread in the first place. I'll repost the catalog pic here to save confusion, note the different strap mountings:
> View attachment 4325969


Yes, my apologies @whateve  I was definitely in the wrong thread earlier and couldn't figure out how to delete my postings.  

This pic (top left corner) is what leads me to think it may be the clutch.  I am waiting to hear from the seller on the dimensions.  I can't get a good zoom on the catalog page to tell where the straps actually attach.


----------



## Hyacinth

kstar54 said:


> Yes, my apologies @whateve  I was definitely in the wrong thread earlier and couldn't figure out how to delete my postings.
> 
> This pic (top left corner) is what leads me to think it may be the clutch.  I am waiting to hear from the seller on the dimensions.  I can't get a good zoom on the catalog page to tell where the straps actually attach.



See the post above this one.

The 1974 bag must be an older version or a different style. It's not the same bag as the black one you posted, it's much smaller.

I found the original page those catalog drawings came from but the pic is still too small to read the details.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PZ1KboOhpbY/T4MOJ6hxKkI/AAAAAAAAAK8/ZX7CZTP_gsY/s1600/Coach+Scroll.jpg

ETA - I enlarged it a bit and it looks like the style number might be 9095 but that's just a wild guess. measurements could be 11.5x9x1 inch but again that's just a guess. I doubt if it's the black bag in your post 13345, the proportions of the top handles and turnlock tabs aren't the same, and the catalogs they're in are at least 10 years apart..


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Have you seen this poodle? It was adorable. (From 2009)
> View attachment 4325887
> View attachment 4325888


That is cute! I've never gotten my hands on that one. I don't need any encouragement to get more! The enamel one I have is a St. Bernard.


----------



## kstar54

Hyacinth said:


> See the post above this one.
> 
> The 1974 bag must be an older version or a different style. It's not the same bag as the black one you posted, it's much smaller.
> 
> I found the original page those catalog drawings came from but the pic is still too small to read the details.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PZ1KboOhpbY/T4MOJ6hxKkI/AAAAAAAAAK8/ZX7CZTP_gsY/s1600/Coach+Scroll.jpg
> 
> ETA - I enlarged it a bit and it looks like the style number might be 9095 but that's just a wild guess. measurements could be 11.5x9x1 inch but again that's just a guess. I doubt if it's the black bag in your post 13345, the proportions of the top handles and turnlock tabs aren't the same, and the catalogs they're in are at least 10 years apart..
> View attachment 4325988


Thanks @Hyacinth you are an amazing resource!  The shoulder portfolio is way to big for my needs!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> See the post above this one.
> 
> The 1974 bag must be an older version or a different style. It's not the same bag as the black one you posted, it's much smaller.
> 
> I found the original page those catalog drawings came from but the pic is still too small to read the details.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PZ1KboOhpbY/T4MOJ6hxKkI/AAAAAAAAAK8/ZX7CZTP_gsY/s1600/Coach+Scroll.jpg
> 
> ETA - I enlarged it a bit and it looks like the style number might be 9095 but that's just a wild guess. measurements could be 11.5x9x1 inch but again that's just a guess. I doubt if it's the black bag in your post 13345, the proportions of the top handles and turnlock tabs aren't the same, and the catalogs they're in are at least 10 years apart..
> View attachment 4325988





kstar54 said:


> Thanks @Hyacinth you are an amazing resource!  The shoulder portfolio is way to big for my needs!



@kstar54 If you are looking for a vintage bag that is a little smaller than the Shoulder Portfolio bag, you might consider the Madison Drake Briefbag 4420. I recently bought this bag in green and it was made in Italy in 1995 and it has a lovely smooth suede lining, see below for dimensions and pics.


----------



## kstar54

katev said:


> @kstar54 If you are looking for a vintage bag that is a little smaller than the Shoulder Portfolio bag, you might consider the Madison Drake Briefbag 4420. I recently bought this bag in green and it was made in Italy in 1995 and it has a lovely smooth suede lining, see below for dimensions and pics.
> 
> View attachment 4326097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326100


It is lovely!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Hi mam.. thank you for your advise. Will just try to ask relatives there purchase for me to be sure of the authenticity. 

Sadly, there is no COACH store here at present.. despite having big malls, I have yet to see a coach store here.

Thank you again mam



Hyacinth said:


> No, i would NOT recommend them. How do you know that they're not lying about where they got the bags? Did you know that sellers and distributors of counterfeit merchandise have their own private internet forums and social media sites where they discuss how to convince buyers that their items are genuine, as well as all sorts of details about construction and what kind of details make their fakes seem more genuine?
> 
> There ARE people who come to the US and buy large number of Coaches and other hard to find designer brands at our outlet stores, we see them when we shop there, they're buying 15 or 20 bags or more at the same time and have a group of friends or family members helping them carry their purchases back to the tour buses. The big new outlet mall and many of the hotels near Chicago's biggest airport even have special deals for international travelers who come here just to shop. Although I don't really know how to speak any other language except English, I can usually recognise Chinese or Tagalog when I hear it, and those are the languages those volume buyers usually speak so I know what countries they're going back to.
> 
> But since the counterfeit sellers know about those buyers too, why wouldn't they claim to be doing the same thing? When it comes to making money by doing something that's against the law, people LIE. There's no way to know it, they may even have receipt for genuine bags but that doesn't prove the one you're buying  from them is also genuine. They can even buy fake receipts on the internet. Fakes from the Philippines can be very hard to recognise, and of course because they're so close, many Chinese fakes makers sell their merchandise in the P.I. or smuggle fakes into the country. A country made up of dozens or hundreds of islands surrounded by an ocean and so close to the biggest fakes-making country in the world is an attractive place for them to do business and with thousands of kilometers of coastline it's impossible for the Filippino government to stop them all.  It's a difficult situation for people who want genuine merchandise, but maybe the government there needs to find better ways of dealing with with counterfeit makers and sellers from both the P.I. and nearby countries.
> 
> What about the big Phillipine department stores? Do any of them have areas where they sell Coach? Usually the big store chains like Macy's here in the US will have Coach counters and if you're on their mailing list they'll send you notices of sales. The big stores usually have more sales on Coach than the full-price Coach stores do. We're lucky to have a lot of Coach outlet stores here in the US but that's because the full-price Coach stores never used to have sales until a few years ago, that's why they started building outlet stores almost 30 years ago.


Hi


----------



## alexmerced

creed # No D0920-F13757


----------



## Narnanz

Just had this authenticated...but would love to know a bit more about the style if I can...name etc.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Just had this authenticated...but would love to know a bit more about the style if I can...name etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327079
> View attachment 4327080


it's a Parker Leather Shoulder bag from 2009 #13412. The leather was described as gelato leather.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> it's a Parker Leather Shoulder bag from 2009 #13412. The leather was described as gelato leather.


Thank you...the leather is scrumptious .


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...the leather is scrumptious .


I know, I have this bag in pink.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...must been in a real rush...late back to work...now seen the made in china on the creed...dumbdumb today.


----------



## Narnanz

And the little wristlet.?...Love this red.


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> And the little wristlet.?...Love this red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327276


Is there a little cloth tag inside the wristlet with any information? A dot on the "Made in" tag indicates that it was made for the outlets. No dot on the tag means it was a boutique item for the retail stores.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> Is there a little cloth tag inside the wristlet with any information? A dot on the "Made in" tag indicates that it was made for the outlets. No dot on the tag means it was a boutique item for the retail stores.


No dot.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> @kstar54 If you are looking for a vintage bag that is a little smaller than the Shoulder Portfolio bag, you might consider the Madison Drake Briefbag 4420. I recently bought this bag in green and it was made in Italy in 1995 and it has a lovely smooth suede lining, see below for dimensions and pics.
> 
> View attachment 4326097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326100


Must say..that green is wonderful.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> it's a Parker Leather Shoulder bag from 2009 #13412. The leather was described as gelato leather.



My very first Coach bag was a Op Art Signature Parker Hippie with rosegold hardware and I still have it and love it.


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> No dot.
> View attachment 4327310



Coach has made so many wristlets I can't keep them straight, but the fancy stitching on the corners made me think of the Soho line.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> My very first Coach bag was a Op Art Signature Parker Hippie with rosegold hardware and I still have it and love it.
> 
> View attachment 4327326


I cant get over how soft this leather is...and also its almost like the previous owner didnt use it...its in excellent condition.
Just removed the pricetag and put my stuff in it.


----------



## LaVisioneer

katev said:


> My very first Coach bag was a Op Art Signature Parker Hippie with rosegold hardware and I still have it and love it.
> 
> View attachment 4327326



The charm matches so nicely!


----------



## alexmerced

alexmerced said:


> creed # No D0920-F13757


I keep getting notifications of replies to my posts but none about if they are real or not!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

alexmerced said:


> I keep getting notifications of replies to my posts but none about if they are real or not!!!!!!!!


You won't get authentications in this thread because it's not an authentication thread. You were redirected to "*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***" but for those that weren't answered, there was additional information needed and until you follow the posting and picture requirements set forth in post 1, page 1 (of most brand), you may not get answers.

In this post, I did comment on 2 of your bags:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2288#post-32878608

And Hyacinth authenticated here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2288#post-32878617
and here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2288#post-32878619

For ALL future authenticity requests, PLEASE go to page 1 post 1 of the authentication thread!


----------



## BeenBurned

Above post edited a third time.


----------



## katev

LaVisioneer said:


> The charm matches so nicely!



Thank you, it isn't easy to find a charm that goes well with a  bag that has rosegold hardware. The Shells Fob 92910 has silver hardware but the scallop charm is rosegold and I agree that it is a nice pairing with this Parker bag. This is one of my favorite fobs!


----------



## katev

alexmerced said:


> I keep getting notifications of replies to my posts but none about if they are real or not!!!!!!!!



Here is an example of a thrift store bag that I recently posted on the authentication thread and the information I provided and the photos were sufficient for the authenticators to make a decision that it was genuine. (You don't need to include the retail price or year of manufacture, I just added that information because I was able to find it online and I thought it was interesting!)

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2268#post-32851959


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone, me again the pest, LOL

Well, yes please when you have a  minute could you ID this bag? I hope it works, is a pin from Pinterest that caught my eye because of the shape and the closure. Is the only picture I could find, so I have no creed to show, the link to the shop is no longer valid.


----------



## Portchop123

Found this bag and I am having a hard time identifying it. Looking to find out any information regarding the name, age and value if available. Thank you


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone, me again the pest, LOL
> 
> Well, yes please when you have a  minute could you ID this bag? I hope it works, is a pin from Pinterest that caught my eye because of the shape and the closure. Is the only picture I could find, so I have no creed to show, the link to the shop is no longer valid.



It looks like 9851 saddle bag.


----------



## whateve

Portchop123 said:


> Found this bag and I am having a hard time identifying it. Looking to find out any information regarding the name, age and value if available. Thank you


It's the transatlantic cosmetic satchel.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It looks like 9851 saddle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327848



Yes, that's it! Thank you once again whateve. 
Middle 80s perhaps? Interesting indeed... I was wondering how the closure would work, but it says hidden snap, aha!


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Yes, that's it! Thank you once again whateve.
> Middle 80s perhaps? Interesting indeed... I was wondering how the closure would work, but it says hidden snap, aha!


I think around 1990. Yes, you don't need to unbuckle it.


----------



## purseguy

Hi!  I saw a Coach bag online that i want to buy, but i don't know the style name or creed number.  Is there someone that knows Coach bags that can help me?


----------



## Hyacinth

*Purseguy*, is there a link where we can find more information on the bag? Did you post all the pictures here that are included in the listing? How did the seller describe the bag?


----------



## whateve

purseguy said:


> View attachment 4329501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  I saw a Coach bag online that i want to buy, but i don't know the style name or creed number.  Is there someone that knows Coach bags that can help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329500


It was made for factory stores in 2015. I believe this is style #F36366. I think it was called Colette leather carryall.


----------



## purseguy

I te


Hyacinth said:


> *Purseguy*, is there a link where we can find more information on the bag? Did you post all the pictures here that are included in the listing? How did the seller describe the bag?


I really don't remember the seller, or when i downloaded the pics.  I found the pics on a flash drive yesterday, and wanted to find out the style name.  I hope someone will be able to help me identify the style name.


----------



## purseguy

whateve said:


> It was made for factory stores in 2015. I believe this is style #F36366. I think it was called Colette leather carryall.



Thank you sooo much!!!  I will search ebay for one!!  Cheers!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I think around 1990. Yes, you don't need to unbuckle it.



Thank you so very much for educating me on this style! I found one and I jumped to the occasion to have it.
Sorry I have to ask again, because the catalog picture that you very kindly shared, doesn't mention possible "spectator" styles. Did they come later? Different style number? No hurry, as usual I just want to learn, and TIA.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so very much for educating me on this style! I found one and I jumped to the occasion to have it.
> Sorry I have to ask again, because the catalog picture that you very kindly shared, doesn't mention possible "spectator" styles. Did they come later? Different style number? No hurry, as usual I just want to learn, and TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331589
> View attachment 4331590
> View attachment 4331591
> View attachment 4331592


It could be 6851, but I've never gotten confirmation on the style number. It would have been around the same time period - 1989-1991. A bunch of spectator styles were released at that time. The color is bone with tabac trim.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It could be 6851, but I've never gotten confirmation on the style number. It would have been around the same time period - 1989-1991. A bunch of spectator styles were released at that time. The color is bone with tabac trim.



Thanks again, I remember a conversation about that, Coach changing the style number to start with a 6 instead of a 9 on the spectators, but there was nothing (at the time I read), that would prove it.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks again, I remember a conversation about that, Coach changing the style number to start with a 6 instead of a 9 on the spectators, but there was nothing (at the time I read), that would prove it.


We have catalog proof that some of the style numbers were changed to start with a 6 but we don't have catalog proof of all spectator styles.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so very much for educating me on this style! I found one and I jumped to the occasion to have it.
> Sorry I have to ask again, because the catalog picture that you very kindly shared, doesn't mention possible "spectator" styles. Did they come later? Different style number? No hurry, as usual I just want to learn, and TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331589
> View attachment 4331590
> View attachment 4331591
> View attachment 4331592





whateve said:


> It could be 6851, but I've never gotten confirmation on the style number. It would have been around the same time period - 1989-1991. A bunch of spectator styles were released at that time. The color is bone with tabac trim.



The Spring 1991 catalog confirms that the Saddle bag Spectator is 6851.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> The Spring 1991 catalog confirms that the Saddle bag Spectator is 6851.


Thanks! Do you have the catalog picture for my files?


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! Do you have the catalog picture for my files?



No, sorry, it;s in a paper catalog and I don't own a scanner.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Hello! I purchased this Coach Court off of a woman locally. I am wondering - how old is this bag? I've attached a picture of the bag and creed.


----------



## BeenBurned

I didn't find this bag on the Wayback and haven't found any discussion of the style on TPF. 

Does anyone know the name of the style? Style number 8316 from 2001. 

In this listing, the seller describes the material as nubuck but it's not nubuck and the creed states that it's made from "lamb suede." 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Mini...ld-Nubuck-Leather-10-x-5-Dustbag/163518930180


----------



## whateve

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Hello! I purchased this Coach Court off of a woman locally. I am wondering - how old is this bag? I've attached a picture of the bag and creed.


It was made between 1989 and 1993, probably nearer the beginning of that range.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't find this bag on the Wayback and haven't found any discussion of the style on TPF.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the style? Style number 8316 from 2001.
> 
> In this listing, the seller describes the material as nubuck but it's not nubuck and the creed states that it's made from "lamb suede."
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Mini...ld-Nubuck-Leather-10-x-5-Dustbag/163518930180


I don't have any information on this but it reminds me of the Girlie hobos from around the same time.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't find this bag on the Wayback and haven't found any discussion of the style on TPF.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the style? Style number 8316 from 2001.
> 
> In this listing, the seller describes the material as nubuck but it's not nubuck and the creed states that it's made from "lamb suede."
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Mini...ld-Nubuck-Leather-10-x-5-Dustbag/163518930180





whateve said:


> I don't have any information on this but it reminds me of the Girlie hobos from around the same time.



I thought of the Girlie Hobos also because I have a couple of them, and they were often made of lamb and they all have that small black and silver hangtag.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't have any information on this but it reminds me of the Girlie hobos from around the same time.





katev said:


> I thought of the Girlie Hobos also because I have a couple of them, and they were often made of lamb and they all have that small black and silver hangtag.


Thank you both.

As @katev pointed out, the trim is also lamb. The creed also describes the trim as lamb nappa.


----------



## colorguardjames

Can anyone provide more information about this bag? Whateve posted about it a while ago, but I couldn't find any follow-up. Please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

colorguardjames said:


> Can anyone provide more information about this bag? Whateve posted about it a while ago, but I couldn't find any follow-up. Please let me know! Thank you!


I answered you in the vintage chat thread. At the time I got it, I had a private discussion with a collector. She had never seen this style before either. Have you seen another?


----------



## LaVisioneer

Do you think it's a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers? 

I found this Pinterest image to an eBay listing: 



The photos are gone but this was the item description: 




It was listing no:



The style reminds me of the mailsac a little



whateve said:


> I answered you in the vintage chat thread. At the time I got it, I had a private discussion with a collector. She had never seen this style before either. Have you seen another?


----------



## LaVisioneer

On second thought the leather on this eBay listing seems more pebbled though than your bag and the strap details are different. I wonder if this was a prototype for Coach based on the Meyers bag that didn't get produced?



LaVisioneer said:


> Do you think it's a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers?
> 
> I found this Pinterest image to an eBay listing:
> View attachment 4334207
> 
> 
> The photos are gone but this was the item description:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334206
> 
> It was listing no:
> View attachment 4334208
> 
> 
> The style reminds me of the mailsac a little





LaVisioneer said:


> Do you think it's a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers?
> 
> I found this Pinterest image to an eBay listing:
> View attachment 4334207
> 
> 
> The photos are gone but this was the item description:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334206
> 
> It was listing no:
> View attachment 4334208
> 
> 
> The style reminds me of the mailsac a little


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

whateve said:


> It was made between 1989 and 1993, probably nearer the beginning of that range.


Thanks! How do you know? Is it because of the serial number? Because this post says the xxx-xxxx serial number format stopped in the late 80's?


----------



## colorguardjames

LaVisioneer said:


> On second thought the leather on this eBay listing seems more pebbled though than your bag and the strap details are different. I wonder if this was a prototype for Coach based on the Meyers bag that didn't get produced?



I just purchased this bag from a friend on Instagram so I’m wanting more info


----------



## houseof999

colorguardjames said:


> I just purchased this bag from a friend on Instagram so I’m wanting more info


Wow that is one rare bag! I think @whateve has one like it or very similar!


----------



## colorguardjames

houseof999 said:


> Wow that is one rare bag! I think @whateve has one like it or very similar!



Yes, @whateve does have one like it! The one I'm about to receive needs a little love, as you can see in the photos, but it should clean up nicely!


----------



## Hyacinth

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Thanks! How do you know? Is it because of the serial number? Because this post says the xxx-xxxx serial number format stopped in the late 80's?



As we've mentioned many times here, relying on posts that you dig up on the internet is a good way to get incorrect or out of date information.

Examples from the post you referred to:
_"Older bags and lovely vintage finds will be a bit more difficult since the serial number on the creed was not introduced until the late 1960's to early 1970's."_
WRONG, Coach didn't start stamping serial numbers under the creeds until right around 1980 or maybe a year or two earlier. That's why NO Bonnie Cashin bags made during her partnership with Coach which ended in 1974 have serial numbers OR creeds_._ *Whateve* can probably supply fairly close dates for those changes. It's hard to give exact dates, but even the glued-on serial numbers which were the first kind Coach used don't seem to have come into use until the late 1970s, and stamped creeds without numbers came in only a few years before that.

" _A switch in the format of the serial number came about in the late 80's.  Where before it was "###-####" now they became _"####-###."
NOT QUITE, the format was changed in 1990. And a few bags made around 1991-92 also use the older serial number format for some unknown reason.

The same blogger also posted authenticating information. Another mistake:
"_There is a misconception that the pattern must match at the seams.  This is not true, what is true is that the pattern will always be centered_."
WRONG, quite a few lines like the Signature Optics, Scarf prints, and even a few Sig Messengers and several others don't have centered C patterns. A few styles have centered Cs on the front but not the back.
Here's a 70077 Heritage Stripe Crossbody right from the old Drilldown that doesn't have a centered pattern, examples of this style can still be found on Ebay too,




The Salearea Guides are accurate, up to date, and available at the top of every Coach Shopping forum index page. Please use those and not random internet "guides".


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Hyacinth said:


> As we've mentioned many times here, relying on posts that you dig up on the internet is a good way to get incorrect or out of date information.
> 
> Examples from the post you referred to:
> _"Older bags and lovely vintage finds will be a bit more difficult since the serial number on the creed was not introduced until the late 1960's to early 1970's."_
> WRONG, Coach didn't start stamping serial numbers under the creeds until right around 1980 or maybe a year or two earlier. That's why NO Bonnie Cashin bags made during her partnership with Coach which ended in 1974 have serial numbers OR creeds_._ *Whateve* can probably supply fairly close dates for those changes. It's hard to give exact dates, but even the glued-on serial numbers which were the first kind Coach used don't seem to have come into use until the late 1970s, and stamped creeds without numbers came in only a few years before that.
> 
> " _A switch in the format of the serial number came about in the late 80's.  Where before it was "###-####" now they became _"####-###."
> NOT QUITE, the format was changed in 1990. And a few bags made around 1991-92 also use the older serial number format for some unknown reason.
> 
> The same blogger also posted authenticating information. Another mistake:
> "_There is a misconception that the pattern must match at the seams.  This is not true, what is true is that the pattern will always be centered_."
> WRONG, quite a few lines like the Signature Optics, Scarf prints, and even a few Sig Messengers and several others don't have centered C patterns. A few styles have centered Cs on the front but not the back.
> Here's a 70077 Heritage Stripe Crossbody right from the old Drilldown that doesn't have a centered pattern, examples of this style can still be found on Ebay too,
> View attachment 4334488
> 
> 
> 
> The Salearea Guides are accurate, up to date, and available at the top of every Coach Shopping forum index page. Please use those and not random internet "guides".



I'm not sure what Sale Area guides you're talking about. I don't see them here: 



And, I googled it and found this https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/, but that seems to disagree with what you said "the format was changed in 1990" when the Sale Area says, " Somewhere around 1989-1990 they changed to 4 numbers, the dash and 3 numbers (No 1234-567)" - which neither matches with what you said nor the blog I found. Is there a link to it on PurseForum somewhere? You'll have to forgive me, I understand if you feel like you've said this a million times to other posters, but I'm relatively new to the PurseForum, so I'm not familiar with what has gone in this thread in the past.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The same blogger also posted authenticating information. Another mistake:
> "_There is a misconception that the pattern must match at the seams.  This is not true, what is true is that the pattern will always be centered_."
> WRONG, quite a few lines like the Signature Optics, Scarf prints, and even a few Sig Messengers and several others don't have centered C patterns. A few styles have centered Cs on the front but not the back.


There are even at least 2 styles of "traditional" signature bags on which the pattern is centered and matched on the front (as per "the rule") but uncentered and mismatched on the backs. 

Here are a couple of examples of 2 styles from 2006 which break the rule and would probably be reported as fake by the blogger to whom Hyacinth referred. Styles 10482 and 10483 are similar styles, both of which have the same aberrations. 

*Style 10482: *



*Style 10483: *


----------



## BeenBurned

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I'm not sure what Sale Area guides you're talking about. I don't see them here:
> View attachment 4334511


Your screenshot doesn't scroll down far enough to show the pinned thread:


----------



## Hyacinth

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I'm not sure what Sale Area guides you're talking about. I don't see them here:
> View attachment 4334511
> 
> 
> And, I googled it and found this https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/, but that seems to disagree with what you said "the format was changed in 1990" when the Sale Area says, " Somewhere around 1989-1990 they changed to 4 numbers, the dash and 3 numbers (No 1234-567)" - which neither matches with what you said nor the blog I found. Is there a link to it on PurseForum somewhere? You'll have to forgive me, I understand if you feel like you've said this a million times to other posters, but I'm relatively new to the PurseForum, so I'm not familiar with what has gone in this thread in the past.



I purposely left the years a bit vague in the Guides because Coach seldom made changes exactly on January First, and pre-style number serials are notoriously difficult to date exactly. And while I probably should have ignored that one statement by the blogger, the other mistakes I mentioned are more serious and could lead to the correct age of a bag being way off (vintage bags with creeds and even serial numbers being identified as Cashin or Cashin Era are good examples), or a genuine bag being reported as fake because of the C pattern not being centered.

*ETA* - there's the even more confusing case of a Sig Duffle style 10402 that was originally made with a centered medium C pattern on what I assume was the front and an UNcentered medium C pattern on the back, the side with the zip pocket. That was modified during production to a centered LARGE C pattern on both sides and the addition of an "M" right after the 10402 style code in the serial on some, but not all, of the modified versions.

Original 10402:





Modified 10402M:





Proof that "always" and "never" are dangerous words to use in a Coach guide when talking about Rules. "The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency".


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Do you think it's a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers?
> 
> I found this Pinterest image to an eBay listing:
> View attachment 4334207
> 
> 
> The photos are gone but this was the item description:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334206
> 
> It was listing no:
> View attachment 4334208
> 
> 
> The style reminds me of the mailsac a little


I found that same Bonnie Cashin for Meyers when I was looking for information about my bag in 2016.


colorguardjames said:


> I just purchased this bag from a friend on Instagram so I’m wanting more info


It looks like the same style.


----------



## trevinba

Hi, I saw someone with a coach bag and asked her if she knew the model. She said it was a saddle bag from 7-8 years ago. It was a honey/light tan color and looked like it was distressed. It was a cross body bag with a thick strap and the bag was rectangular shaped, maybe 8 inches high? It had the Coach stamp logo (Coach written out in large letters) embossed on the bag. Desperately trying to find out the model number, thank you!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Was it the Hamptons Weekend Bag like this?


----------



## trevinba

that looks like the color! the bag was very thin though and rectangular shaped and had a thick strap, similar to the attached but completely different design, ughh wish i had the model or serial number!


----------



## Alesa

Was it the Bleecker Swingpack? Maybe style# 41004 or 41552?


----------



## trevinba

YESSSS i think that was it!!! thank you SO SO much!


----------



## Alesa

I see these pop up, periodically, on resale sites. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## trevinba

Alesa said:


> I see these pop up, periodically, on resale sites. Best of luck in your search!


do you have any that you recommend? i saw one on poshmark but it's pretty beat up, i might still do it but wanted to see if there were any other sites i should check. thank you!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

trevinba said:


> do you have any that you recommend? i saw one on poshmark but it's pretty beat up, i might still do it but wanted to see if there were any other sites i should check. thank you!!


eBay, mercari, tradesy, maybe even Etsy. There are other places, but I think those would be your best bet for a bag of that age. Don't just go by name or style number. A lot of sellers don't know that information or care to look for it. Do a basic search for coach leather swing packs and whatever other names swing pack type bags are called. Others may chime in with other places to search. Good luck!


----------



## maramd

Can someone please find a name for this bag? I had this authenticated when I bought it in July of 2016. Can't find the list of all my posts option in my profile to get to the post. 
It's a lightweight shoulder tote bag. 15" w  x 6"d x  about 12" high. Closes with a snap and the drastring.d


----------



## whateve

maramd said:


> Can someone please find a name for this bag? I had this authenticated when I bought it in July of 2016. Can't find the list of all my posts option in my profile to get to the post.
> It's a lightweight shoulder tote bag. 15" w  x 6"d x  about 12" high. Closes with a snap and the drastring.d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335859
> View attachment 4335860


4030 drawstring tote.


----------



## maramd

whateve said:


> 4030 drawstring tote.


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Catbird9

maramd said:


> Can someone please find a name for this bag? I had this authenticated when I bought it in July of 2016. Can't find the list of all my posts option in my profile to get to the post.
> It's a lightweight shoulder tote bag. 15" w  x 6"d x  about 12" high. Closes with a snap and the drastring.d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335859
> View attachment 4335860


In your profile, click on Postings. At the bottom of the list that appears, click on Find all content by [you] to locate your older posts.


----------



## BeenBurned

maramd said:


> Can someone please find a name for this bag? I had this authenticated when I bought it in July of 2016. Can't find the list of all my posts option in my profile to get to the post.





Catbird9 said:


> In your profile, click on Postings. At the bottom of the list that appears, click on Find all content by [you] to locate your older posts.


While that's an accurate (albeit time-consuming) way to search posts, with over 3,000 posts you've made, it would take you forever to find the one you're looking for so to further filter posts, go to the thread you posted in (presumably AT Coach) and search "this thread only" for posts by user (your TPF ID).

It'll still take a while but it'll cut the time considerably.


----------



## trevinba

Suzanne B. said:


> eBay, mercari, tradesy, maybe even Etsy. There are other places, but I think those would be your best bet for a bag of that age. Don't just go by name or style number. A lot of sellers don't know that information or care to look for it. Do a basic search for coach leather swing packs and whatever other names swing pack type bags are called. Others may chime in with other places to search. Good luck!


THANK YOU!! You all have been great and so helpful!!


----------



## maramd

BeenBurned said:


> While that's an accurate (albeit time-consuming) way to search posts, with over 3,000 posts you've made, it would take you forever to find the one you're looking for so to further filter posts, go to the thread you posted in (presumably AT Coach) and search "this thread only" for posts by user (your TPF ID).
> 
> It'll still take a while but it'll cut the time considerably.
> View attachment 4336104


----------



## maramd

Thanks!


----------



## maramd

Catbird9 said:


> In your profile, click on Postings. At the bottom of the list that appears, click on Find all content by [you] to locate your older posts.


Thanks!


----------



## MeredithOkivia

Any ideas on the names and ages of theae?


----------



## Hyacinth

MeredithOkivia said:


> View attachment 4343284
> View attachment 4343285
> View attachment 4343286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on the names and ages of theae?



We need to see photos of the creed patches and the serial numbers. We want to know they're authentic before trying to name them. I'm more than a little concerned about the second one.


----------



## MeredithOkivia

Hyacinth said:


> We need to see photos of the creed patches and the serial numbers. We want to know they're authentic before trying to name them. I'm more than a little concerned about the second one.


Thank-you for your quick reply Hyacinth, I didn’t realise the blue bag doesn’t have a creed patch, just a striped lining! Here are the other two.  I am in the UK and bought them for very little, about $10-15 dollars each.


----------



## BeenBurned

MeredithOkivia said:


> View attachment 4343393
> View attachment 4343394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for your quick reply Hyacinth, I didn’t realise the blue bag doesn’t have a creed patch, just a striped lining! Here are the other two.  I am in the UK and bought them for very little, about $10-15 dollars each.


Please show the striped lining as well as a picture of the front closure without the strap covering it. If there's a made in tag sewn into the lining, please take a picture of that too. (I'm not comfortable with that one either.)

The other 2 (number 1 and 3) are authentic. 
The orange one is an Ashley leather tote though I don't know the "official" style name. 
The other is some type of gallery tote.


----------



## MeredithOkivia




----------



## MeredithOkivia

Thanks BeenBurned, there is no made in label, thick petrol blue leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

MeredithOkivia said:


> View attachment 4343521
> View attachment 4343522





MeredithOkivia said:


> Thanks BeenBurned, there is no made in label, thick petrol blue leather.


Definitely fake.

I'm sorry. I hope you can return it for a refund.


----------



## MeredithOkivia

BeenBurned said:


> Definitely fake.
> 
> I'm sorry. I hope you can return it for a refund.


Thank-you for your expertise.


----------



## Skippysmom




----------



## BeenBurned

Skippysmom said:


> View attachment 4344007


Both are station bags made in 2000.


----------



## Skippysmom

BeenBurned said:


> Both are station bags made in 2000.


Thank you! I found both today at Goodwill for $6.99 each. Can't believe my luck!


----------



## Skippysmom

Skippysmom said:


> Thank you! I found both today at Goodwill for $6.99 each. Can't believe my luck!


I also have this one. I think it's a Coach Madison Dotted Op Art Sophia Satchel
H1093-15935


----------



## BeenBurned

Skippysmom said:


> I also have this one. I think it's a Coach Madison Dotted Op Art Sophia Satchel
> H1093-15935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344032
> View attachment 4344033


It looks good.

ETA: This thread is intended as one to identify the names of bags already known to be authentic. 

If you are looking to authenticate the items, in the future, post here: 
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***


----------



## Skippysmom

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good.
> 
> ETA: This thread is intended as one to identify the names of bags already known to be authentic.
> 
> If you are looking to authenticate the items, in the future, post here:
> *Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***


Thank you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Can someone tell me the name of this bag please? I saw it called a crossbody and a fanny pack, so I’m not sure what it’s called.  Thank you so much for your time and assistance [emoji4]


----------



## ChaosBurger

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag please? I saw it called a crossbody and a fanny pack, so I’m not sure what it’s called.  Thank you so much for your time and assistance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346408



I believe that's the mini belt bag, i love that bag... what color is that? is that orange or british tan? it looks soooo nice. 

Catalog page from 1993 Holiday


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ChaosBurger said:


> I believe that's the mini belt bag, i love that bag... what color is that? is that orange or british tan? it looks soooo nice.
> 
> Catalog page from 1993 Holiday



Thank you so much! It looks orange to me.  I have been looking for the name of this bag for a while, so I really appreciate your help [emoji5]


----------



## ChaosBurger

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much! It looks orange to me.  I have been looking for the name of this bag for a while, so I really appreciate your help [emoji5]



Yeah!! It looks orange to me but I thought it could maybe be BT in different lighting. It looks like it is in great shape and what a fun color!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ChaosBurger said:


> Yeah!! It looks orange to me but I thought it could maybe be BT in different lighting. It looks like it is in great shape and what a fun color!



I did put it next to a BT Murphy bag and it’s definitely orange [emoji4] Thanks again


----------



## Lake Effect

Cyanide Rose said:


> I did put it next to a BT Murphy bag and it’s definitely orange [emoji4] Thanks again


That is great looking. Can I ask the month year plant code? I am curious! I have a small Hobo from the Lightweights/Soho collection that is officially Tangerine.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lake Effect said:


> That is great looking. Can I ask the month year plant code? I am curious! I have a small Hobo from the Lightweights/Soho collection that is officially Tangerine.



I’ll add a picture of the creed in the next post. For some reason this app is not letting me add a picture to this reply.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Creed picture [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The bag next to what I “think” is British tan.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Creed picture [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348781


I imagine this was made in 1993 when they were making all those interesting colors, like on the Becket zip.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> The bag next to what I “think” is British tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348793


It looks BT in this picture. BT varied greatly from year to year and factory to factory.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> I imagine this was made in 1993 when they were making all those interesting colors, like on the Becket zip.





whateve said:


> It looks BT in this picture. BT varied greatly from year to year and factory to factory.



Thanks so much whateve! It’s so hard to tell what color these bags are [emoji4]


----------



## Lake Effect

Thank you, I was curious. I know Tangerine was an official offering for the Lightweights in '97. I will keep on  the look out for other Classics in that color.
What a cutie!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Creed picture [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348781


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you, I was curious. I know Tangerine was an official offering for the Lightweights in '97. I will keep on  the look out for other Classics in that color.
> What a cutie!



You’re quite welcome and thank you as well [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi! Back to bug the knowledgeable members of this thread [emoji4] 

Does this wallet have a style number? Thank you so much. I have another question about cleaning this type of leather, has anyone ever cleaned this type successfully? I’ll ask in the rehab thread too. Thanks so much [emoji5] 

Picture below this post. Thanks.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Picture


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352426


I have a similar one in my files with a inside kisslock but I don't have a style number. It is part of the Gramercy collection. I imagine it was made in Italy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> I have a similar one in my files with a inside kisslock but I don't have a style number. It is part of the Gramercy collection. I imagine it was made in Italy.



Thanks so much! It does have a kiss lock inside. I’ll post pick in next post. It won’t let me add one in reply. I’ll look that up. Thanks again. I’m guessing it may not have one. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Inside picture


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Inside picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352457


Yes, that's the same as the one in my files.


----------



## LadyEdwards

whateve said:


> Yes, that's the same as the one in my files.



Perhaps this Ebay listing will help with the style number?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...:LJcAAOSwT0pbo~ux:sc:USPSPriority!94621!US!-1


----------



## whateve

LadyEdwards said:


> Perhaps this Ebay listing will help with the style number?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...:LJcAAOSwT0pbo~ux:sc:USPSPriority!94621!US!-1


Why don't they show the price tag?!


----------



## LadyEdwards

whateve said:


> Why don't they show the price tag?!


Consider the source!


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> Why don't they show the price tag?!



I should add that to the eBay Pet Peeves thread because it is one of mine.  What's the point of selling a NWT item if you don't show the tag?  I think some sellers don't want buyers to see the actual price paid, even though for some items that are sold out or discontinued, it's moot - it's worth whatever someone will pay for it at this point in time - and that may well be more than the original retail.  Like all those Wizard of Oz outlet bag charms - wow, the prices people were  getting!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Not in a hurry... TIA
I have a new coworker that also likes Coach and we are talking and well... in disagreement, LOL (nothing serious).
I would like to know the bag 9955, is it a Train Case or Trail Bag? You ladies with catalogs should know for sure.
Also, in your opinion... assuming these bags were made on the basic classic Coach colors, which color would be the most "rare" or hard to find, Red or Green? Maybe another color?


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Not in a hurry... TIA
> I have a new coworker that also likes Coach and we are talking and well... in disagreement, LOL (nothing serious).
> I would like to know the bag 9955, is it a Train Case or Trail Bag? You ladies with catalogs should know for sure.
> Also, in your opinion... assuming these bags were made on the basic classic Coach colors, which color would be the most "rare" or hard to find, Red or Green? Maybe another color?


Here is a catalog image from 1995 for the 9955 Trail Bag:




ETA: I am going to go out on a limb here and guess that it would be harder to find a Green Trail Bag than a Red one.


----------



## quieteyes

Hello! Wondering if anyone knows what this bag might be? I thought it might be a collegiate bag but the measurements say 9x8” and the catalog info for collegiate bag says 8x6”. Thanks!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223399138979


----------



## rkiz

quieteyes said:


> Hello! Wondering if anyone knows what this bag might be? I thought it might be a collegiate bag but the measurements say 9x8” and the catalog info for collegiate bag says 8x6”. Thanks!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223399138979



Sometimes hand measuring can be a little off - especially if they squished the bag flat to measure, which might make it look closer to 9” than 6”. I think you are right that it’s a Collegiate, the proportions look right for it and the pockets are correct. I think they just goofed a little with the tape measure


----------



## quieteyes

rkiz said:


> Sometimes hand measuring can be a little off - especially if they squished the bag flat to measure, which might make it look closer to 9” than 6”. I think you are right that it’s a Collegiate, the proportions look right for it and the pockets are correct. I think they just goofed a little with the tape measure


Ah okay thank you! I thought it might be but wondered if there was some other slightly larger style in that silhouette that I was unaware of


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Catbird9 said:


> Here is a catalog image from 1995 for the 9955 Trail Bag:
> 
> View attachment 4353567
> 
> 
> ETA: I am going to go out on a limb here and guess that it would be harder to find a Green Trail Bag than a Red one.



Thank you for replying, and thanks for the catalog pic so I got proof, LOL

So we are tied, I said it was a Trail bag so I was right, but she said Green would be harder to find....


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you for replying, and thanks for the catalog pic so I got proof, LOL
> 
> So we are tied, I said it was a Trail bag so I was right, but she said Green would be harder to find....


I've only found a red so that would be my guess too. I found both green and red in carousel which was made around the same time.


----------



## BronxBeauty

Anyone know the name of this bag? The style number is 8638. Thanks
.


----------



## katev

BronxBeauty said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag? The style number is 8638. Thanks
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355354
> View attachment 4355355



It looks like a Girlie Hobo bag, I have a couple of them and they were made in many colors from lots of different materials. They also had small enamel metal hangtags.

Here is a photo of my Girlie Houndstooth Tweed Hobo. The style number is 8161 and it was made in 2001. It is made of wool and trimmed with lamb nappa leather.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Sorry, my mistake


----------



## BronxBeauty

katev said:


> It looks like a Girlie Hobo bag, I have a couple of them and they were made in many colors from lots of different materials. They also had small enamel metal hangtags.
> 
> Here is a photo of my Girlie Houndstooth Tweed Hobo. The style number is 8161 and it was made in 2001. It is made of wool and trimmed with lamb nappa leather.
> 
> View attachment 4355428


Thanks!


----------



## BronxBeauty

Anyone know the name of this business bag? It's actually a swell unisex thing, but i guess it was marketed to men.


----------



## fuzzymummy

I've been carrying one of my vintage Madison Sutton bags.  Literally, carrying it, because the damn shoulder strap keeps unscrewing.  I'm walking with it on my shoulder then, BAM, it's on the ground.  It's on a swivel and it appears to be unscrewing itself.  I've screwed it into the lobster catch but it seems like the thread is worn.  Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## fuzzymummy

BronxBeauty said:


> Anyone know the name of this business bag? It's actually a swell unisex thing, but i guess it was marketed to men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357457
> View attachment 4357458


The style number suggests it's a Crosby.


----------



## whateve

fuzzymummy said:


> I've been carrying one of my vintage Madison Sutton bags.  Literally, carrying it, because the damn shoulder strap keeps unscrewing.  I'm walking with it on my shoulder then, BAM, it's on the ground.  It's on a swivel and it appears to be unscrewing itself.  I've screwed it into the lobster catch but it seems like the thread is worn.  Anyone know how to fix it?


Post pictures on the rehab thread in the clubhouse section of the forum. It sounds like you might be able to superglue it.


----------



## BronxBeauty

fuzzymummy said:


> The style number suggests it's a Crosby.


Thanks


----------



## rrschool

Anyone know the name of this bag?  The style is 9213.  Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4359337


----------



## Catbird9

rrschool said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?  The style is 9213.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359337
> View attachment 4359338
> View attachment 4359339
> View attachment 4359340



It looks like a Legacy East Medium Hobo:


----------



## rkiz

Anyone have information on this vintage eyeglass case? Stamped logo on the front with kisslock closure. Inside is the cotton ticked lining, but it’s coated in plastic so it’s waterproof. I’m thinking 80’s? Can’t find a catalog picture, though...


----------



## katev

rkiz said:


> Anyone have information on this vintage eyeglass case? Stamped logo on the front with kisslock closure. Inside is the cotton ticked lining, but it’s coated in plastic so it’s waterproof. I’m thinking 80’s? Can’t find a catalog picture, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361576
> View attachment 4361577
> View attachment 4361578



I can't answer your questions but I have also heard that blue and white striped lining commonly referred to as "mattress ticking" and it is often seen in accessories from the late 1980s.

I don't know if you want to invest money in having it repaired, but I have a small Bonnie Cashin bag that also had the lining (and leather) slipping out from under the metal of the kisslock frame. I was afraid to try and fix it myself so I took it to a trusted shoe repair craftsman (a cobbler).

He told me that he could try to secure the leather and lining under the kisslock frame but there was a chance that he would bend the metal. He said that Coach must have had a special tool designed to clamp the leather and the lining inside the frame, but nobody has a tool like that nowadays - unless Coach still has it.

He said that he would not even attempt to repair it if the kisslock frame was made of cheap, flimsy metal - but the Coach frame was made of strong metal so it might be okay. I told him to go ahead and try to fix it because I didn't want to carry the bag with the leather and lining slipping out.

He was able to fix it beautifully without damaging the bag, so if  you have a trusted leather worker in your area, you might ask him/her for an opinion about putting the lining back inside the frame of your eyeglass case.

You can see photos before and after the repair of the frame of my little Cashin bag at the link below. I had him fix the frame before I embarked on rehabbing the bag so it looks kind of dirty and squashed but the bag eventually rehabbed quite nicely:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-beautiful-rehab-reveal.742282/#post-21502370

I wear glasses daily and that is a very nice vintage coach eyeglass case in an unusual color. I am sure that many Coachies, including me, would very much like to own it ourselves, congratulations!


----------



## rkiz

katev said:


> I can't answer your questions but I have also heard that blue and white striped lining commonly referred to as "mattress ticking" and it is often seen in accessories from the late 1980s.
> 
> I don't know if you want to invest money in having it repaired, but I have a small Bonnie Cashin bag that also had the lining (and leather) slipping out from under the metal of the kisslock frame. I was afraid to try and fix it myself so I took it to a trusted shoe repair craftsman (a cobbler).
> 
> He told me that he could try to secure the leather and lining under the kisslock frame but there was a chance that he would bend the metal. He said that Coach must have had a special tool designed to clamp the leather and the lining inside the frame, but nobody has a tool like that nowadays - unless Coach still has it.
> 
> He said that he would not even attempt to repair it if the kisslock frame was made of cheap, flimsy metal - but the Coach frame was made of strong metal so it might be okay. I told him to go ahead and try to fix it because I didn't want to carry the bag with the leather and lining slipping out.
> 
> He was able to fix it beautifully without damaging the bag, so if  you have a trusted leather worker in your area, you might ask him/her for an opinion about putting the lining back inside the frame of your eyeglass case.
> 
> You can see photos before and after the repair of the frame of my little Cashin bag at the link below. I had him fix the frame before I embarked on rehabbing the bag so it looks kind of dirty and squashed but the bag eventually rehabbed quite nicely:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-beautiful-rehab-reveal.742282/#post-21502370
> 
> I wear glasses daily and that is a very nice vintage coach eyeglass case in an unusual color. I am sure that many Coachies, including me, would very much like to own it ourselves, congratulations!



Thanks for sharing, katev! Your bag came out so nice, your cobbler did a good job!

Luckily just a small piece of the fabric lining was loose and not the leather, so I went ahead and glued it down yesterday. Used a toothpick to push it into the frame best I could, then let it dry while clamped with a binder clip. It looks ok enough I think.

I tried to put my own glasses inside but my frames are a bit large. My favorite ball point pens fit in nicely though, so I might use for a pen holder instead.

Still working on the leather, I’ll have to post some pics in the rehab thread when I’m done 

Does anyone know when the blue and white striped lining was first introduced?


----------



## Catbird9

rkiz said:


> Thanks for sharing, katev! Your bag came out so nice, your cobbler did a good job!
> 
> Luckily just a small piece of the fabric lining was loose and not the leather, so I went ahead and glued it down yesterday. Used a toothpick to push it into the frame best I could, then let it dry while clamped with a binder clip. It looks ok enough I think.
> 
> I tried to put my own glasses inside but my frames are a bit large. My favorite ball point pens fit in nicely though, so I might use for a pen holder instead.
> 
> Still working on the leather, I’ll have to post some pics in the rehab thread when I’m done
> 
> Does anyone know when the blue and white striped lining was first introduced?


I don't know exactly when, but at least by 1983. Here's a 1983 catalog picture of the Wetpacks that were lined with "treated cotton ticking."


----------



## rkiz

Catbird9 said:


> I don't know exactly when, but at least by 1983. Here's a 1983 catalog picture of the Wetpacks that were lined with "treated cotton ticking."



Thanks, Catbird9! That sounds like same kind of lining. Will save this to my Pinterest board [emoji5]


----------



## valv54

What is this, I like it, does anyone have one?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

valv54 said:


> What is this, I like it, does anyone have one?



I’ve been watching that for a while. I have a bag in leather that’s a bit similar but the handles aren’t detachable. I can’t purchase anything though. I purchased an expensive vintage coach bag that I have to pay off before I can buy anything else. So far I haven’t purchased any but boy is it hard lol. 

I wanted to add that the one I have looked huge from the seller pictures but in person,  it was that big at all.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

valv54 said:


> What is this, I like it, does anyone have one?



I am always on the look out for rare (to me) vintage Coach and I have never seen this style before, similar yes but not the exact one. Nobody knows yet what it is?

I am in the same boat that Cyanide Rose, I can not buy any bags for awhile, going on Spring break money has been spent, LOL


----------



## valv54

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’ve been watching that for a while. I have a bag in leather that’s a bit similar but the handles aren’t detachable. I can’t purchase anything though. I purchased an expensive vintage coach bag that I have to pay off before I can buy anything else. So far I haven’t purchased any but boy is it hard lol.
> 
> I wanted to add that the one I have looked huge from the seller pictures but in person,  it was that big at all.


I have a kisslock tote as well, it has a zipper and an interior pocket, 2 things that this one doesn't look like it has, I love this bags color though. I just bought not one but TWO really expensive vintage coach too and have positively no reason to be looking at bags, buuuuuuut...


----------



## valv54

WishingonaCoach said:


> I am always on the look out for rare (to me) vintage Coach and I have never seen this style before, similar yes but not the exact one. Nobody knows yet what it is?
> 
> I am in the same boat that Cyanide Rose, I can not buy any bags for awhile, going on Spring break money has been spent, LOL


I know, I've never seen this style of kisslock tote before. I think the color is really what has heart, I don't know how practical the bag is...thats at least what I'm telling myself...


----------



## katev

valv54 said:


> What is this, I like it, does anyone have one?



I would ask to see more pics including the creed.


----------



## valv54

katev said:


> I would ask to see more pics including the creed.


There's probably just a little "coach" printed behind the kisslock, but your right it may be something else and just happens to have a hangtag. I've seen thoes bonnie cashin for myers bags look eriely similar to a coach.


----------



## katev

valv54 said:


> There's probably just a little "coach" printed behind the kisslock, but your right it may be something else and just happens to have a hangtag. I've seen thoes bonnie cashin for myers bags look eriely similar to a coach.



I think that it is probably a genuine coach bag, but I would like more information about it before buying.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

valv54 said:


> I have a kisslock tote as well, it has a zipper and an interior pocket, 2 things that this one doesn't look like it has, I love this bags color though. I just bought not one but TWO really expensive vintage coach too and have positively no reason to be looking at bags, buuuuuuut...



Your bag closes with a zipper or it has a zippered pocket inside? Mine just has a zippered inside pocket. No closure, open at the top. I haven’t done anything to it yet because I was considering sending it to Rago brothers because it needs a minor repair where the stitching just got the edge of the leather.


----------



## valv54

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your bag closes with a zipper or it has a zippered pocket inside? Mine just has a zippered inside pocket. No closure, open at the top. I haven’t done anything to it yet because I was considering sending it to Rago brothers because it needs a minor repair where the stitching just got the edge of the leather.


Mine has a zipper closure on top and an open pocket on the inside.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

valv54 said:


> Mine has a zipper closure on top and an open pocket on the inside.



Mine is a little different. I’ll post a picture in the following post.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here it is


----------



## Hyacinth

BronxBeauty said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag? The style number is 8638. Thanks
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355354
> View attachment 4355355



Girlie Boucle Hobo 8368


----------



## valv54

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368065


Ahhhh ok, yours looks just like the one on ebay! I really must resist


----------



## Cyanide Rose

valv54 said:


> Ahhhh ok, yours looks just like the one on ebay! I really must resist



Good luck [emoji6] I haven’t purchased anything in three days. That’s huge for me!


----------



## Catbird9

Just for fun, I put the two kisslock bags side by side to compare. The main difference I see is the buckles. I can't tell if the handles are longer on the red one, but it looks like they might be.


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone ID this zippered tote for me please? It looks like 9780 but it's smaller. Measures 15" X 10" X 4".


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> Just for fun, I put the two kisslock bags side by side to compare. The main difference I see is the buckles. I can't tell if the handles are longer on the red one, but it looks like they might be.
> 
> View attachment 4368309
> View attachment 4368310


Agreed!


----------



## BronxBeauty

Hyacinth said:


> Girlie Boucle Hobo 8368


Thanks, Hyacinth.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Catbird9 said:


> Just for fun, I put the two kisslock bags side by side to compare. The main difference I see is the buckles. I can't tell if the handles are longer on the red one, but it looks like they might be.
> 
> View attachment 4368309
> View attachment 4368310



Me too! They definitely look longer, but that color is everything [emoji16]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone ID this zippered tote for me please? It looks like 9780 but it's smaller. Measures 15" X 10" X 4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368319


Does it have a NYC creed? It looks like it could be #9510, but I don't have measurements to check.


----------



## mwvintage

does anyone have any info on a yellow vintage shopping bag? name and size or maybe catalog pics? i cant find any pics of the vintage shopping bags on google and im looking at buying one, but don't know what to search for!


----------



## whateve

mwvintage said:


> does anyone have any info on a yellow vintage shopping bag? name and size or maybe catalog pics? i cant find any pics of the vintage shopping bags on google and im looking at buying one, but don't know what to search for!


We need more information. Measurements, a picture? There are lots of bags that were called shopping bags.


----------



## mwvintage

this one, sorry!


----------



## whateve

mwvintage said:


> this one, sorry!


Without seeing the interior and the creed, and having measurements, my guess is this is the retro dinky shopping bag #9001, made in 1991. The earlier versions were a little different.


----------



## Catbird9

mwvintage said:


> does anyone have any info on a yellow vintage shopping bag? name and size or maybe catalog pics? i cant find any pics of the vintage shopping bags on google and im looking at buying one, but don't know what to search for!





whateve said:


> We need more information. Measurements, a picture? There are lots of bags that were called shopping bags.





mwvintage said:


> this one, sorry!



Possibly this? (discussed recently on this or another thread):

#9001 Retro Dinky Shopping Bag, released 1991:




ETA: whateve beat me to it!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Does it have a NYC creed? It looks like it could be #9510, but I don't have measurements to check.


Yes it's NYC Creed.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone ID this zippered tote for me please? It looks like 9780 but it's smaller. Measures 15" X 10" X 4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368319


Is it in your possession? I ask cause you could confirm the inside because those are the exact dimensions given from the B&W catalogue for the  Marketing Tote. And those handle tabs are correct for it.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Is it in your possession? I ask cause you could confirm the inside because those are the exact dimensions given from the B&W catalogue for the  Marketing Tote. And those handle tabs are correct for it.


Yes the size is same but the sides taper smaller towards the top unlike the marketing tote. The marketing tote looks like has rectangular shape leather.  The sides of my bag are closer to 9510 though the pipings don't meet each other on the top.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Yes the size is same but the sides taper smaller towards the top unlike the marketing tote. The marketing tote looks like has rectangular shape leather.  The sides of my bag are closer to 9510 though the pipings don't meet each other on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370373
> View attachment 4370374
> View attachment 4370375


I see, and it looks like there is a zipper across the top. Plus the pocket with a Creed would not be open, it would have a zipper.
Btw, I like!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yes the size is same but the sides taper smaller towards the top unlike the marketing tote. The marketing tote looks like has rectangular shape leather.  The sides of my bag are closer to 9510 though the pipings don't meet each other on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370373
> View attachment 4370374
> View attachment 4370375


I already noticed that. Yours also has a center seam, doesn't it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I already noticed that. Yours also has a center seam, doesn't it?


Yes on one side, not both.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Yes the size is same but the sides taper smaller towards the top unlike the marketing tote. The marketing tote looks like has rectangular shape leather.  The sides of my bag are closer to 9510 though the pipings don't meet each other on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370373
> View attachment 4370374
> View attachment 4370375





Lake Effect said:


> I see, and it looks like there is a zipper across the top. Plus the pocket with a Creed would not be open, it would have a zipper.
> Btw, I like!!



The more I see of this bag, the more I like too!


----------



## bellamomobella

Hi Ladies,

I found this older Coach purse at a thrift store a while back. It didn't cost a lot and it looks legit, but I'm no pro. Can you help me identify this purse and tell me if it is real? I have posted a photo of it (poor lighting) along with the serial number inside. It's in decent shape, any advice on how to care for it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

bellamomobella said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I found this older Coach purse at a thrift store a while back. It didn't cost a lot and it looks legit, but I'm no pro. Can you help me identify this purse and tell me if it is real? I have posted a photo of it (poor lighting) along with the serial number inside. It's in decent shape, any advice on how to care for it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374173
> View attachment 4374174


Hi, it appears to be an authentic court bag. This thread is for identifying bags you already know are authentic. For authentication requests in the future, post in the Authenticate this Coach thread in the shopping section of the Coach forum. We have a rehab club thread in the Clubhouse section of the Coach forum where you can learn how to care for it.


----------



## bellamomobella

whateve said:


> Hi, it appears to be an authentic court bag. This thread is for identifying bags you already know are authentic. For authentication requests in the future, post in the Authenticate this Coach thread in the shopping section of the Coach forum. We have a rehab club thread in the Clubhouse section of the Coach forum where you can learn how to care for it.



Oh! Thank you! My apologies, I haven't posted here in a number of years and should have been more thorough in looking at where to post specific questions. Thanks again!


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...found this little wristlet for $2 yesterday....can anyone give me any tips on how I can id it...like what would you call the print..bias signature...but its in a grid pattern?


----------



## hetha2001

Does anyone know the name of the bag to the right of the Plaza bag in this catalog?


----------



## whateve

hetha2001 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag to the right of the Plaza bag in this catalog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378071


It's the Avenue bag 9886.


----------



## hetha2001

whateve said:


> It's the Avenue bag 9886.


Thank you so much!


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone tell me more about my new lady? My Google search is failing. It's from 2008 Coach Archive limited edition line with legacy lining.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone tell me more about my new lady? My Google search is failing. It's from 2008 Coach Archive limited edition line with legacy lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380353
> View attachment 4380357
> View attachment 4380358


I believe it is Faux Python Aubrey Frame Pouch. Retailed at $498. There was a gorgeous patchwork version too.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I believe it is Faux Python Aubrey Frame Pouch. Retailed at $498. There was a gorgeous patchwork version too.


Yay! Thank you! I thought about going to that site but I can never find what I'm looking for. Lol. What did the patch work one look like? [emoji848] I don't usually like patches but I think it all depends what kind of patchwork.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yay! Thank you! I thought about going to that site but I can never find what I'm looking for. Lol. What did the patch work one look like? [emoji848] I don't usually like patches but I think it all depends what kind of patchwork.


It is difficult, but the wayback is my go-to for finding older styles. There's some treasures on this page: https://web.archive.org/web/2008083...ectionListMulti.aspx?categoryId=366&child=495


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It is difficult, but the wayback is my go-to for finding older styles. There's some treasures on this page: https://web.archive.org/web/2008083...ectionListMulti.aspx?categoryId=366&child=495


Oh I love it! The bright colors! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Find one for me please?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Oh I love it! The bright colors! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Find one for me please?


After I find one for me, you can have the next one!

ETA: I've seen the Josie clutch in the same patchwork on ebay before.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> After I find one for me, you can have the next one!
> 
> ETA: I've seen the Josie clutch in the same patchwork on ebay before.


I had seen the clutch before but I really have no use for a clutch so I never bought it. I had no idea it was limited edition.


----------



## tealocean

Do you know the name of this warm brown color? I thought it might be British Tan, but it has a lot of warmth. It's a Regina from 95. I hope it's okay to post this here and in the vintage thread since I don't know which is the place for identifying color.  Thank you in advance for any ideas!


----------



## Hyacinth

tealocean said:


> Do you know the name of this warm brown color? I thought it might be British Tan, but it has a lot of warmth. It's a Regina from 95. I hope it's okay to post this here and in the vintage thread since I don't know which is the place for identifying color.  Thank you in advance for any ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381965
> View attachment 4381966



It alsways helps to see the serial number so we know what month it was made and what season it was made for. Coach color availability usually changed with the seasons.

It still looks like British Tan to me.


----------



## Catbird9

tealocean said:


> Do you know the name of this warm brown color? I thought it might be British Tan, but it has a lot of warmth. It's a Regina from 95. I hope it's okay to post this here and in the vintage thread since I don't know which is the place for identifying color.  Thank you in advance for any ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381965
> View attachment 4381966





Hyacinth said:


> It alsways helps to see the serial number so we know what month it was made and what season it was made for. Coach color availability usually changed with the seasons.
> 
> It still looks like British Tan to me.



I second that, British Tan. 1995 colors, bottom row Classics:


----------



## tealocean

Hyacinth said:


> It alsways helps to see the serial number so we know what month it was made and what season it was made for. Coach color availability usually changed with the seasons.
> 
> It still looks like British Tan to me.


Thank you. It's J5C 9983.


----------



## tealocean

Catbird9 said:


> I second that, British Tan. 1995 colors, bottom row Classics:
> 
> View attachment 4382080


Thank you, Catbird! It's neat to see all the shades.


----------



## Hyacinth

tealocean said:


> Thank you, Catbird! It's neat to see all the shades.



That's the only tan shade Coach made for Fall and Winter 1995 so it has to be BT. Coach colors could vary, there have been some big differences in the color(s) that Coach just called Red, even for classic and vintage styles. And how a bag is cared for and conditioned makes a difference in how the color looks.


----------



## tealocean

Hyacinth said:


> That's the only tan shade Coach made for Fall and Winter 1995 so it has to be BT. Coach colors could vary, there have been some big differences in the color(s) that Coach just called Red, even for classic and vintage styles. And how a bag is cared for and conditioned makes a difference in how the color looks.


Mine also probably has a unique patina from the cigarette smoke. It will be neat to see if the color changes as I clean it.


----------



## valv54

Ok, what is this coach bag. I've seen it it before, I think it's from the lightweights collection, but what's it called.


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> Ok, what is this coach bag. I've seen it it before, I think it's from the lightweights collection, but what's it called.


Meaurements are needed when the style number isn't in the creed. It could be a Lightweights shoulder bag but the flap seems to hang down lower than in your bag.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> Meaurements are needed when the style number isn't in the creed. It could be a Lightweights shoulder bag but the flap seems to hang down lower than in your bag.


 I forgot the measurements! I should really know this by now lol, but I just measured it and its 11 x 8 x 3 like the catalog pic. I dunked it *sigh* and it got all wonky.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Meaurements are needed when the style number isn't in the creed. It could be a Lightweights shoulder bag but the flap seems to hang down lower than in your bag.



"Shoulder Bag" -    I wonder who came up with that name


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> I forgot the measurements! I should really know this by now lol, but I just measured it and its 11 x 8 x 3 like the catalog pic. I dunked it *sigh* and it got all wonky.


I rehabbed a couple of these a long time ago. At some point, I said no more Lightweights rehabs. They are too difficult. Some of the colors were wonderful, if only they didn't fade. The leather is so soft.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> "Shoulder Bag" -    I wonder who came up with that name


Someone with a lot of imagination!


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> "Shoulder Bag" -    I wonder who came up with that name


Hahaha! I kind thought the same thing, like "oh shoulder bag, sums it up".


----------



## Hyacinth

valv54 said:


> Hahaha! I kind thought the same thing, like "oh shoulder bag, sums it up".



Yep, remember when all purses were either "hand-bags" or "shoulder bags"? And shoulder bags actually hung from your shoulder down past your waist? I guess that makes all the short styles from the last 30 years "pit bags".  Wonder why Coach never used THAT one?


----------



## Transported

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, remember when all purses were either "hand-bags" or "shoulder bags"? And shoulder bags actually hung from your shoulder down past your waist? I guess that makes all the short styles from the last 30 years "pit bags".  Wonder why Coach never used THAT one?


Ha.... thought I was the only one who calls them that


----------



## Nalasmom85

Hello!

I found this bag locally on a shopping site and I was wondering if any one can tell me the style name? I found it off of a site similar to letgo or Facebook marketplace. She’s asking $30.00, in excellent condition outside but spilled coffee on the inside. I think it’s a great deal as she is selling it cheap and it appears to be leather. She’s meeting me today.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Just to clarify I’m not really questioning the authenticity of the bag just more interested in learning more about the style and how to care for it etc.. feel free to tell me how yours has held up.


----------



## Miraku

Going by the creed patch, F57526 is the made for factory (outlet) Ava tote in crossgrain leather. 
I don't have this but I have another outlet crossgrain (Margot mini carry-all) and the crossgrain is quite carefree. My care card said you can moisturize with the Coach leather moisturizer but imo the crossgrain looks sealed and won't be drying out. 

Looks like you're missing the hangtag - maybe you can haggle some off of it. Otherwise you can ask Coach if they'll give you another one. They no longer send them out in Canada just in case you're there!


----------



## Nalasmom85

Miraku said:


> Going by the creed patch, F57526 is the made for factory (outlet) Ava tote in crossgrain leather.
> I don't have this but I have another outlet crossgrain (Margot mini carry-all) and the crossgrain is quite carefree. My care card said you can moisturize with the Coach leather moisturizer but imo the crossgrain looks sealed and won't be drying out.
> 
> Looks like you're missing the hangtag - maybe you can haggle some off of it. Otherwise you can ask Coach if they'll give you another one. They no longer send them out in Canada just in case you're there!


Thank you for the info. It is in excellent shape for $30 I didn’t know if this came with a hang tag or not. I got a great deal. It’s the perfect light tan neutral for spring


----------



## Lake Effect

Nalasmom85 said:


> Thank you for the info. It is in excellent shape for $30 I didn’t know if this came with a hang tag or not. I got a great deal. It’s the perfect light tan neutral for spring


Hi, just so you know, there is a thread pinned to the top of the main Forum page here to ask ID questions! This way everyone does not need to start a new thread to ask for identification.


----------



## Greenandblue

Nalasmom85 said:


> Thank you for the info. It is in excellent shape for $30 I didn’t know if this came with a hang tag or not. I got a great deal. It’s the perfect light tan neutral for spring


I have the same Ava tote but with the Coach monogram print and pink interior. My hang tag fell off after a couple weeks lol! But the tag was actually kinda heavy so I wasnt that bummed. It's a great bag and after over a year of use, no signs of wear (including corner wear) except some lip gloss stains on the inside.


----------



## BeenBurned

I found a bag at a thrift store that I'm sure was priced at just $5.99 because they didn't know it was Coach! It's unused and missing the hang tag so one wouldn't know it was made by Coach unless they recognized the MFF dot on the made in tag. 

I'm trying to decide if this is big enough for me to use. 

Does anyone know the style name and number of this? (It's not my listing but same bag on my not-favorite site.)
https://poshmark.com/listing/PEBBLE-LEATHER-COACH-CROSSBODY-BAG-5aae8f9785e60586cb37ee76
TIA.


----------



## Transported

BeenBurned said:


> I found a bag at a thrift store that I'm sure was priced at just $5.99 because they didn't know it was Coach! It's unused and missing the hang tag so one wouldn't know it was made by Coach unless they recognized the MFF dot on the made in tag.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if this is big enough for me to use.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and number of this? (It's not my listing but same bag on my not-favorite site.)
> https://poshmark.com/listing/PEBBLE-LEATHER-COACH-CROSSBODY-BAG-5aae8f9785e60586cb37ee76
> TIA.



I have one without the trunlock pocket on the front and it I think was called Penelope swing pack Style F43632 so the number should be close to that.. I only use it when I am not carrying much and want a cross body.( I like bigger bags for every day). You can also unclip it and wear it as a good size waist pack which is a nice feature for concerts and flea markets. Not the exact number but should get you closer. The leather on these is nice. Hope this helps


----------



## BeenBurned

Transported said:


> I have one without the trunlock pocket on the front and it I think was called Penelope swing pack Style F43632 so the number should be close to that.. I only use it when I am not carrying much and want a cross body.( I like bigger bags for every day). You can also unclip it and wear it as a good size waist pack which is a nice feature for concerts and flea markets. Not the exact number but should get you closer. The leather on these is nice. Hope this helps


Thank you!

A google image search of the style number you have brought up mine!
It's 43057!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I found a bag at a thrift store that I'm sure was priced at just $5.99 because they didn't know it was Coach! It's unused and missing the hang tag so one wouldn't know it was made by Coach unless they recognized the MFF dot on the made in tag.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if this is big enough for me to use.
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and number of this? (It's not my listing but same bag on my not-favorite site.)
> https://poshmark.com/listing/PEBBLE-LEATHER-COACH-CROSSBODY-BAG-5aae8f9785e60586cb37ee76
> TIA.



Several listings on Ebay are calling it a Park Swingpack, one listing uses style number 49170 but there's no price tag to confirm that. Still looking ...

ETA - That's not it, the ones with that style number dont have that double center seam on the front pocket. Back to Square One.

ETAA - Looks like the smooth leather version may be 43057
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...438437?hash=item23b7f98525:g:qZEAAOSwLVZVn4~p

ETAA - here's one from Worthpoint with the same F43057 and pebbled leather. The price tag is still on but it's unreadable. Worthpoint probably would have copied the info right off the price tag especially since they specify the color name as Mahogany.
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nwt-coach-brown-leather-swing-pack-205367051

and a tPF post
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.763164/page-584#post-24386609


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Several listings on Ebay are calling it a Park Swingpack, one listing uses style number 49170 but there's no price tag to confirm that. Still looking ...


It's not 49170 -- that style doesn't have the vertical seam on the front pocket. 

Thanks for looking. I found it (43057) after searching following @Transported's suggestion.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> It's not 49170 -- that style doesn't have the vertical seam on the front pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I found it (43057) after searching following @Transported's suggestion.



I should have checked for new posts before I re-re-re-edited mine.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> ETAA - here's one from Worthpoint with the same F43057 and pebbled leather. The price tag is still on but it's unreadable. Worthpoint probably would have copied the info right off the price tag especially since they specify the color name as Mahogany.
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nwt-coach-brown-leather-swing-pack-205367051


Actually Worthpoint takes the item information directly from the seller's listing that they post. (I've found some of my own items there and they have my listing description.)

So unless the seller copied the info from the tag, worthpoint doesn't show it.


----------



## katev

I got this little zip pouch from the Goodwill store for $1.00 and @BeenBurned has kindly confirmed that it is genuine. I know that it can be nearly impossible to identify small leather goods because Coach has made so many of them over the years, but the double-contrast stitching, the lining material, and the creed style all remind me of the Hamptoms line that were released in the early 2000s - do you agree? My second thought was of the Soho line, but they usually had some curved, wavy stitching.

I'm wondering if it should have a small hangtag with contrast stitching, but I cannot find another example of this same pouch. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I got this little zip pouch from the Goodwill store for $1.00 and @BeenBurned has kindly confirmed that it is genuine. I know that it can be nearly impossible to identify small leather goods because Coach has made so many of them over the years, but the double-contrast stitching, the lining material, and the creed style all remind me of the Hamptoms line that were released in the early 2000s - do you agree? My second thought was of the Soho line, but they usually had some curved, wavy stitching.
> 
> I'm wondering if it should have a small hangtag with contrast stitching, but I cannot find another example of this same pouch. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4389889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389893


LOL! I id'ed it here but I'll repeat. I had the identical item and it took me a while to scroll through my pictures to find it.

It's style 3440 and was originally intended to be a wristlet but apparently Coach decided to make it a zipper pouch.

I don't know Coach's name for it. 

First is Coach's stock image:


These were my item and at the time I owned it, I'd assumed it was missing the strap but now that I saw yours and looked more closely at the stock picture, I see that there's no loop for the fixed end of the strap to attach.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I id'ed it here but I'll repeat. I had the identical item and it took me a while to scroll through my pictures to find it.
> 
> It's style 3440 and was originally intended to be a wristlet but apparently Coach decided to make it a zipper pouch.
> 
> I don't know Coach's name for it.
> 
> First is Coach's stock image:
> View attachment 4390079
> 
> These were my item and at the time I owned it, I'd assumed it was missing the strap but now that I saw yours and looked more closely at the stock picture, I see that there's no loop for the fixed end of the strap to attach.
> View attachment 4390077
> View attachment 4390078




This is great, thank you for solving the mystery, I will work on replacing the missing hangtag! I thought that something was missing.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I've found Coach items with very little branding for bargain prices too.



I got this Bright Mandarin and White Bleecker Embossed Woven Clutch 51640 yesterday for only $10 at a local charity thrift store and it has also been kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned.

I thought that was a very good price, especially since it is in pretty good condition and the prices at this store usually tend to run a little high - but they often have good-quality stuff - so that's why I stop there sometimes.

There's no creed patch and no hangtag but it does have a small white Coach label on the front near the bottom. It occurred to me that the shop staff may have missed the Coach name and that is why it was so reasonably priced.

I figured that it must be missing a white (or mandarin?) hangtag but now I am not so sure. I have found a few similar used clutch bags online in various colors and none of them appear to have hangtags.

I think that it was released in Spring or Summer 2014 (for $248?) and I've been searching TPF and the wayback machine but so far I haven't found this same bag in any color. Sometimes it is described as a Riley bag and other times just Bleecker.

I'm going to assume that it didn't come with a hangtag unless someone here knows differently?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I got this Bright Mandarin and White Bleecker Embossed Woven Clutch 51640 yesterday for only $10 at a local charity thrift store and it has also been kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned.
> 
> I thought that was a very good price, especially since it is in pretty good condition and the prices at this store usually tend to run a little high - but they often have good-quality stuff - so that's why I stop there sometimes.
> 
> There's no creed patch and no hangtag but it does have a small white Coach label on the front near the bottom. It occurred to me that the shop staff may have missed the Coach name and that is why it was so reasonably priced.
> 
> I figured that it must be missing a white hangtag but now I am not so sure. I have found a few similar used clutch bags online in various colors and none of them appear to have hangtags.
> 
> I think that it was released in Spring or Summer 2014 for $248 and I've been searching TPF and the wayback machine but so far I haven't found this same bag in any color.
> 
> I'm going to assume that it didn't come with a hangtag unless someone here knows differently?
> 
> Thanks!
> I
> View attachment 4390266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390268


I found a perforated Legacy clutch a few years ago for $6.49 in Oregon, where the thrifts are cheaper. I really love the basket clutch design. MIne is saffiano. I don't know if it was considered part of the Legacy collection. It doesn't have a hangtag. I think I got it at the outlet.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I got this Bright Mandarin and White Bleecker Embossed Woven Clutch 51640 yesterday for only $10 at a local charity thrift store and it has also been kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned.
> 
> I thought that was a very good price, especially since it is in pretty good condition and the prices at this store usually tend to run a little high - but they often have good-quality stuff - so that's why I stop there sometimes.
> 
> There's no creed patch and no hangtag but it does have a small white Coach label on the front near the bottom. It occurred to me that the shop staff may have missed the Coach name and that is why it was so reasonably priced.
> 
> I figured that it must be missing a white (or mandarin?) hangtag but now I am not so sure. I have found a few similar used clutch bags online in various colors and none of them appear to have hangtags.
> 
> I think that it was released in Spring or Summer 2014 (for $248?) and I've been searching TPF and the wayback machine but so far I haven't found this same bag in any color. Sometimes it is described as a Riley bag and other times just Bleecker.
> 
> I'm going to assume that it didn't come with a hangtag unless someone here knows differently?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390268


I found some similar styles from January, 2014: 
http://web.archive.org/web/20140109...2Id=62&t3Id=5000000000000372301&LOC=hrimgtile


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I found some similar styles from January, 2014:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20140109...2Id=62&t3Id=5000000000000372301&LOC=hrimgtile


That's right. Mine was part of the Bleecker collection. I got it in 2014. There was a Legacy basket clutch, but I think the woven treatment was part of Bleecker.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I got this Bright Mandarin and White Bleecker Embossed Woven Clutch 51640 yesterday for only $10 at a local charity thrift store and it has also been kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned.
> 
> I thought that was a very good price, especially since it is in pretty good condition and the prices at this store usually tend to run a little high - but they often have good-quality stuff - so that's why I stop there sometimes.
> 
> There's no creed patch and no hangtag but it does have a small white Coach label on the front near the bottom. It occurred to me that the shop staff may have missed the Coach name and that is why it was so reasonably priced.
> 
> I figured that it must be missing a white (or mandarin?) hangtag but now I am not so sure. I have found a few similar used clutch bags online in various colors and none of them appear to have hangtags.
> 
> I think that it was released in Spring or Summer 2014 (for $248?) and I've been searching TPF and the wayback machine but so far I haven't found this same bag in any color. Sometimes it is described as a Riley bag and other times just Bleecker.
> 
> I'm going to assume that it didn't come with a hangtag unless someone here knows differently?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390268


I'm guessing that this bag probably doesn't have a white label (serial number) inside the pocket or behind the made in tag, right?

I think I found it!! Is this identical to yours?
https://www.amazon.com/Coach-Bleecker-Embossed-Leather-Mandarin/dp/B00Y71BHXW





ETA: And:
https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=BLEECKER EMBOSSED WOVEN POCKET CLUTCH&style=COACH f51640&color=SILVER/BRIGHT MANDARIN/WHITE

Not working. will attach a screenshot:


----------



## BeenBurned

It MFF and that's why we couldn't find it on the wayback. 

There are other satchels and wallets in the same woven pattern if you're looking for matchy matchy pieces. It's cute! 
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...iz-img.....0..35i39j0j0i8i30j0i24.SX3E1pbqc4k


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It MFF and that's why we couldn't find it on the wayback.
> 
> There are other satchels and wallets in the same woven pattern if you're looking for matchy matchy pieces. It's cute!
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...iz-img.....0..35i39j0j0i8i30j0i24.SX3E1pbqc4k


I remember seeing them in my FP store, maybe not the clutch but definitely the Riley.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-riley-31001-whitemandarin-leather-cross-body-bag/20580927/


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I found a perforated Legacy clutch a few years ago for $6.49 in Oregon, where the thrifts are cheaper. I really love the basket clutch design. MIne is saffiano. I don't know if it was considered part of the Legacy collection. It doesn't have a hangtag. I think I got it at the outlet.





BeenBurned said:


> I found some similar styles from January, 2014:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20140109...2Id=62&t3Id=5000000000000372301&LOC=hrimgtile





whateve said:


> That's right. Mine was part of the Bleecker collection. I got it in 2014. There was a Legacy basket clutch, but I think the woven treatment was part of Bleecker.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that this bag probably doesn't have a white label (serial number) inside the pocket or behind the made in tag, right?
> 
> I think I found it!! Is this identical to yours?
> https://www.amazon.com/Coach-Bleecker-Embossed-Leather-Mandarin/dp/B00Y71BHXW
> 
> View attachment 4390322
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And:
> https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=BLEECKER EMBOSSED WOVEN POCKET CLUTCH&style=COACH f51640&color=SILVER/BRIGHT MANDARIN/WHITE
> 
> Not working. will attach a screenshot:
> View attachment 4390323





BeenBurned said:


> It MFF and that's why we couldn't find it on the wayback.
> 
> There are other satchels and wallets in the same woven pattern if you're looking for matchy matchy pieces. It's cute!
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...iz-img.....0..35i39j0j0i8i30j0i24.SX3E1pbqc4k





whateve said:


> I remember seeing them in my FP store, maybe not the clutch but definitely the Riley.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-riley-31001-whitemandarin-leather-cross-body-bag/20580927/



Wow, thank you both! It doesn't have a white label or a second label inside the pockets. I'm also remembering this pattern as a boutique item but I might be wrong. Or it could be that the bag that is listed with an F serial number was purchased at the outlet and was re-ticketed with an F on the paper tag.

Here's a listing for a different bag from this line and the creed looks like a boutique bag, but who knows about the clutch?

But it is cute and I got it just in time for summer! And apparently it never had a hangtag, thanks again!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-bleecker-mandarinwhite-leather-cross-body-bag/9944311/


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Wow, thank you both! It doesn't have a white label or a second label inside the pockets. I'm also remembering this pattern as a boutique item but I might be wrong. Or it could be that the bag that is listed with an F serial number was purchased at the outlet and was re-ticketed with an F on the paper tag.
> 
> Here's a listing for a different bag from this line and the creed looks like a boutique bag, but who knows about the clutch?
> 
> But it is cute and I got it just in time for summer! And apparently it never had a hangtag, thanks again!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-bleecker-mandarinwhite-leather-cross-body-bag/9944311/
> View attachment 4390375


LOL! I should have completed my research prior to posting. It gets better!!

I think we all missed this listing prior to posting. AND IT SHOWS THE TAG!! Yup, a FP item.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...596888?hash=item56801d6298:g:wuoAAOSwJ2pbqpo0
Bleecker embossed woven leather pocket clutch


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I should have completed my research prior to posting. It gets better!!
> 
> I think we all missed this listing prior to posting. AND IT SHOWS THE TAG!! Yup, a FP item.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...596888?hash=item56801d6298:g:wuoAAOSwJ2pbqpo0
> Bleecker embossed woven leather pocket clutch
> 
> View attachment 4390392



Thank you again, not only is it NWT and a boutique item but it is a Bleecker but not a Riley and it doesn't have a hangtag! At first I just assumed that the hangtag was missing but at least now I won't have to worry about finding a replacement!


----------



## Arcangel101715

A link to Mias backpack from the movie the princess diaries. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw12drsiDOx3LXo-uEsUXRfv


----------



## houseof999

Arcangel101715 said:


> A link to Mias backpack from the movie the princess diaries.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw12drsiDOx3LXo-uEsUXRfv


It was identified here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31977338


----------



## ademarie

Looking for information about this bag. Style name, style number, year, anything! I don't even know exactly what colors it is. It looks like black, blue, and pink plaid to me, but the lining inside is red satin, so maybe its black, blue, and red? It's a tiny purse, with a long black strap. I bought it used online because I love plaid so I didn't ask any questions about it. I've tried carrying it for a couple of weeks now, but it's just too small for me. So I am going to resell it, but I like to have some information about the things I sell, and I can't seem to find out anything about this purse on my own.


----------



## BeenBurned

ademarie said:


> Looking for information about this bag. Style name, style number, year, anything! I don't even know exactly what colors it is. It looks like black, blue, and pink plaid to me, but the lining inside is red satin, so maybe its black, blue, and red? It's a tiny purse, with a long black strap. I bought it used online because I love plaid so I didn't ask any questions about it. I've tried carrying it for a couple of weeks now, but it's just too small for me. So I am going to resell it, but I like to have some information about the things I sell, and I can't seem to find out anything about this purse on my own.
> View attachment 4391017


POPPY TARTAN SWINGPACK (COACH F48426)


----------



## ademarie

BeenBurned said:


> POPPY TARTAN SWINGPACK (COACH F48426)


Coach 48426

Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know the name of this bag and what other color it came in? Seller says style number is 28305. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183748491884


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag and what other color it came in? Seller says style number is 28305.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183748491884



It is a Riley Bag, part of the Bleecker line released in 2014 see link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-110-pictures.809367/page-153#post-25719672

You can see the pics and description on the wayback machine at:
http://web.archive.org/web/20140123...0000000000372301&navCatId=5000000000000375835


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> It is a Riley Bag, part of the Bleecker line released in 2014 see link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-110-pictures.809367/page-153#post-25719672
> 
> You can see the pics and description on the wayback machine at:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20140123...0000000000372301&navCatId=5000000000000375835


Thank you!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag and what other color it came in? Seller says style number is 28305.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183748491884





katev said:


> It is a Riley Bag, part of the Bleecker line released in 2014 see link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-110-pictures.809367/page-153#post-25719672
> 
> You can see the pics and description on the wayback machine at:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20140123...0000000000372301&navCatId=5000000000000375835



I see that the auction has ended, did you get it? Now that I look more carefully I see that it is a Pinnacle not a Riley - but they were all nice Bleecker bags. There were some really good bags in that release! 

*BLEECKER PINNACLE CARRYALL IN MATTE CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER*
Style No. 28305
$898


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I see that the auction has ended, did you get it? Now that I look more carefully I see that it is a Pinnacle not a Riley - but they were all nice Bleecker bags. There were some really good bags in that release!
> 
> *BLEECKER PINNACLE CARRYALL IN MATTE CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER*
> Style No. 28305
> $898


No, I have my eyes on another black Coach bag. [emoji6] I liked this bag but not the pink vachetta part.


----------



## jc98

Please identify this bag. Not my photo (from youtube). thank you!


----------



## whateve

jc98 said:


> Please identify this bag. Not my photo (from youtube). thank you!



It's probably the classic hobo #9855 from the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## BonBuru




----------



## BonBuru

Hi I was wondering if you could help me date and tell which bag this is. My guess is a shopper bag.


----------



## Roro

Good morning.  I bought this bag for my daughter ages ago--when she was still using small bags like this.  It's style 8J97.  Anyone have a name?  Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4393993
View attachment 4393993


----------



## Hyacinth

Roro said:


> View attachment 4394001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning.  I bought this bag for my daughter ages ago--when she was still using small bags like this.  It's style 8J97.  Anyone have a name?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393992
> View attachment 4393993
> View attachment 4393993



It was just called a Patchwork Demi


----------



## Roro

Hyacinth said:


> It was just called a Patchwork Demi



Thank you, Hyacinth.  I remember that name, now that I see it.  Daughter had that style in almost every  print and color.  This is the last one that we found in a drawer.


----------



## LadyEdwards

Hello!
Is this a Branson in the listing below?  
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-RARE...SHOULDER-BAG-9244-HANDBAG-BUCKET/273584182806
Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

LadyEdwards said:


> Hello!
> Is this a Branson in the listing below?
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-RARE...SHOULDER-BAG-9244-HANDBAG-BUCKET/273584182806
> Thanks!



Yes, style number 9915 from around 1992


----------



## hetha2001

Which bag is this on the Holiday Preview 1995 catalog cover? A Manor?


----------



## whateve

hetha2001 said:


> Which bag is this on the Holiday Preview 1995 catalog cover? A Manor?
> 
> View attachment 4399847


It looks like a manor.


----------



## hetha2001

whateve said:


> It looks like a manor.


Thank you! I used to have a Manor but I consigned it because it felt much smaller than that one looks. Too bad.


----------



## Twintoo

Hello, can someone please take a look at this very distressed bucket/tote/hobo bag that I picked up for the natural leather and parts please?  It has COACH creed, leatherware MADE IN U.S.A  but the reg number is 8 numbers. It hasn't arrived yet but I thought I'd try to identify it because it is starting to grow on me.  In looking closer it has some interesting and different simple details.  The stap doesn't have buckle holes but rather just weaves through the brass buckles.  It has nice straight clean line shape and sort of minimalist-like.  It was only $15.  Thanks so much.

Coach Bags | Brown Leather Crossbody Purse | Poshmark
Seller:  truenorthco
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Brown-Leather-Crossbody-Purse-5c6f4eb39fe486998bdf1be8


----------



## Catbird9

Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4400130
> 
> Hello, can someone please take a look at this very distressed bucket/tote/hobo bag that I picked up for the natural leather and parts please?  It has COACH creed, leatherware MADE IN U.S.A  but the reg number is 8 numbers. It hasn't arrived yet but I thought I'd try to identify it because it is starting to grow on me.  In looking closer it has some interesting and different simple details.  The stap doesn't have buckle holes but rather just weaves through the brass buckles.  It has nice straight clean line shape and sort of minimalist-like.  It was only $15.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Coach Bags | Brown Leather Crossbody Purse | Poshmark
> Seller:  truenorthco
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Brown-Leather-Crossbody-Purse-5c6f4eb39fe486998bdf1be8


It looks like a Shoulder Sac, #9730 (measurements would be about 10.75 x 10.5 x 3.75").

Sometimes the serial number stamp was set incorrectly, resulting in 8 numbers instead of 7.

I've never seen a strap without holes like that. I wonder if the buckles have prongs. 

Some bags of this style had only one rivet holding each strap attachment, creating a weak spot that would occasionally break. Later they started using two rivets on that spot.


----------



## whateve

Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4400130
> 
> Hello, can someone please take a look at this very distressed bucket/tote/hobo bag that I picked up for the natural leather and parts please?  It has COACH creed, leatherware MADE IN U.S.A  but the reg number is 8 numbers. It hasn't arrived yet but I thought I'd try to identify it because it is starting to grow on me.  In looking closer it has some interesting and different simple details.  The stap doesn't have buckle holes but rather just weaves through the brass buckles.  It has nice straight clean line shape and sort of minimalist-like.  It was only $15.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Coach Bags | Brown Leather Crossbody Purse | Poshmark
> Seller:  truenorthco
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Brown-Leather-Crossbody-Purse-5c6f4eb39fe486998bdf1be8





Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Shoulder Sac, #9730 (measurements would be about 10.75 x 10.5 x 3.75").
> 
> Sometimes the serial number stamp was set incorrectly, resulting in 8 numbers instead of 7.
> 
> I've never seen a strap without holes like that. I wonder if the buckles have prongs.
> 
> Some bags of this style had only one rivet holding each strap attachment, creating a weak spot that would occasionally break. Later they started using two rivets on that spot.


The strap should have holes. It won't have grommets but it should have holes.


----------



## Twintoo

That does look like the 9730.  I'll let you know what I find when it comes in, I'm not seeing a prong in the buckles in any of the shots. It might just end up being well...a shoulder sac for me!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Erilynn25

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, Can I have some assistance with identifying this bag? I did post it on the AT thread and haven’t heard back yet but when I googled this number, nothing like it comes up. Thank you so much [emoji4]





Hyacinth said:


> Are you still asking about the Limited Edition bag? I'm not sure why we're discussing this bag across 2 different forums?
> 
> I'll refer back to my post at ATC and the comments from older posts that I saved several years ago.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867581
> and
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2280#post-32867752
> 
> The fact that we have multiple creed stamps of 3 different bags, both 9074 and 9075, seems to be pretty good proof that both styles were Limited Editions. I found a "Bonnie Retro Hobo" mentioned on the Wayback for the correct time period but the link to the actual page was dead. It sounds like a description that would fit the bag since it's definitely a remake of a Cashin style..
> 
> Creeds:
> View attachment 4325390
> 
> View attachment 4325393
> 
> View attachment 4325400
> 
> 
> 
> What other information are you looking for?


I was browsing on the Wayback and I stumbled across this bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Erilynn25 said:


> I was browsing on the Wayback and I stumbled across this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401205



Ooooo, *thank you* !!! I was sure I'd seen at least one of those styles on the Wayback but couldn't find it again when I looked for it.


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Good evening.. got this bag as a gift from a friend who arrived from canada.. we would like to know if it is authentic and what design it is because my aunt wants to get one for herself as well.. thank you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Erilynn25 said:


> I was browsing on the Wayback and I stumbled across this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401205



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## Nevele

I know very little of coach purses. My late grandmother left me this coach bag and I would like to know more about what I have. I enjoy the style and look foward to wearing it. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Catbird9

Nevele said:


> I know very little of coach purses. My late grandmother left me this coach bag and I would like to know more about what I have. I enjoy the style and look foward to wearing it. Thank you for any help.



It looks like a Sheridan Mayfield, style #4224. I could also be a Sheridan Glenwood (style #4225), which is slightly larger, so measurements would help to identify it for sure.




The Sheridan line was introduced in 1992. It featured "textured, treated leather that would not burnish like other Coach items but was also more scratch resistant." Sheridans were made in the United States, Italy, and Costa Rica.

Welcome to the forum, and enjoy your first vintage Coach bag! We have a Rehab and Rescue thread where you'll find tips on cleaning and care:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## Nevele

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Sheridan Mayfield, style #4224. I could also be a Sheridan Glenwood (style #4225), which is slightly larger, so measurements would help to identify it for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4405211
> 
> 
> The Sheridan line was introduced in 1992. It featured "textured, treated leather that would not burnish like other Coach items but was also more scratch resistant." Sheridans were made in the United States, Italy, and Costa Rica.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and enjoy your first vintage Coach bag! We have a Rehab and Rescue thread where you'll find tips on cleaning and care:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


Thank you very much. This forum is a blessing it would have taken me some time to find that information. Greatly appreciated. Where could I find someone to place it's value, if any?


----------



## Nevele

Nevele said:


> Thank you very much. This forum is a blessing it would have taken me some time to find that information. Greatly appreciated. Where could I find someone to place it's value, if any?


Oh I see the retail price now. Thank yoy


----------



## BronxBeauty

Speaking of Sheridans, can anyone name this little item? It says made in the United States but it has no style number on the creed. It is about 6" x 8"


----------



## whateve

BronxBeauty said:


> View attachment 4405803
> View attachment 4405804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sheridans, can anyone name this little item? It says made in the United States but it has no style number on the creed. It is about 6" x 8"


Sheridan Charleston #4217.


----------



## BronxBeauty

whateve said:


> Sheridan Charleston #4217.


Thank you!


----------



## lorindaleigh

Can someone help me with this bag? I'm looking for a style name and year. Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

lorindaleigh said:


> Can someone help me with this bag? I'm looking for a style name and year. Thanks!!


It was made around 1989-1993. It was part of the Lightweights collection. Measurements are needed to ID it accurately, but it might be a town bag.


----------



## lorindaleigh

Thank you so much! It's 12 inches wide by 18 inches high.


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Good evening.. got this bag as a gift from a friend who arrived from canada.. we would like to know if it is authentic and what design it is because my aunt wants to get one for herself as well.. thank you




Hi everyone sorry for persistently asking about this bag.. I could not find the code in the internet and I am afraid to use this bag when I travel as I have heard that people get caught using fake stuff in other countries.. hope someone could help.. thank you very much


----------



## houseof999

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Hi everyone sorry for persistently asking about this bag.. I could not find the code in the internet and I am afraid to use this bag when I travel as I have heard that people get caught using fake stuff in other countries.. hope someone could help.. thank you very much


This thread of for identifying bags that have already been authenticated. Please post your request along with the necessary pics in the following thread*: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

*Please follow format described in post number one of the thread.


----------



## Catbird9

lorindaleigh said:


> Thank you so much! It's 12 inches wide by 18 inches high.


It's probably a Town Bag Large, style #4095. (I'm assuming yours isn't really 18" high, that's probably just a typo.)




There's also a smaller Town Bag, #4090:


----------



## lorindaleigh

Catbird9 said:


> It's probably a Town Bag Large, style #4095. (I'm assuming yours isn't really 18" high, that's probably just a typo.)
> 
> View attachment 4406280
> 
> 
> There's also a smaller Town Bag, #4090:
> 
> View attachment 4406281


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

houseof999 said:


> This thread of for identifying bags that have already been authenticated. Please post your request along with the necessary pics in the following thread*:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
> 
> *Please follow format described in post number one of the thread.



Im so sorry mam.. got confused once again where to post the item. Thank you


----------



## houseof999

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Im so sorry mam.. got confused once again where to post the item. Thank you


Welcome to the forum. It's a little confusing in the beginning but you'll figure it out soon. [emoji846]


----------



## Treasure_hunter

LCan someone tell me if this is a fake and why? Tia sorry need to delete


----------



## Hyacinth

Treasure_hunter said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a fake and why? Tia



This is not the Authentications thread. It's easy to get confused here. Please repost your question and include the required information and photos listed in the first post of this Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Treasure_hunter

Hyacinth said:


> This is not the Authentications thread. It's easy to get confused here. Please repost your question and include the required information and photos listed in the first post of this Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


Thanks


----------



## Transported

Does anyone know what these were called or when they were made? Thanks in advance.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...D/USED&utm_campaign=1757537442&utm_source=gdm


----------



## whateve

Transported said:


> Does anyone know what these were called or when they were made? Thanks in advance.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-wallet-on-a-string-5c8d412a01382febd13c0cf6?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=1757537442&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvai1gcXd4QIVg4jICh0vKwVwEAQYBCABEgKYs_D_BwE&l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_campaign=1757537442&utm_source=gdm


4843 swing wallet from late 1993 - 1994. There is no indication that water buffalo was used. There was a later similar style, #4873, that had a removable strap.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Hello!

Here is my $20 find. Not sure which one this is.


----------



## Transported

whateve said:


> 4843 swing wallet from late 1993 - 1994. There is no indication that water buffalo was used. There was a later similar style, #4873, that had a removable strap.


Thanks you Wateve! I remember these but you don't see them much and they are perfect for all the places you cant bring bags into any  more. Why do folks think Coach used water buffalo? Was there a Coach line that did? What am I missing (that  I might like ?
Than you again!


----------



## Catbird9

Transported said:


> Thanks you Wateve! I remember these but you don't see them much and they are perfect for all the places you cant bring bags into any  more. Why do folks think Coach used water buffalo? Was there a Coach line that did? What am I missing (that  I might like ?
> Than you again!



Water buffalo was used on accessories such as belts, wallets and card cases. 




It was also used on some recent (2001) bags:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse-Limited-Edition-Orange-Water-Buffalo-Barrel-Bag-/372642938192
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Coach...falo-in-Sienna-Brown-9704-Purse-/132975959004


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone have a catalog pic of Stone color bag? Was it brown or gray?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone have a catalog pic of Stone color bag? Was it brown or gray?


It looks like a light camel in this picture.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It looks like a light camel in this picture.


Thank you! Can you help me figure out what color this post pouch was originally? The bag looks gray-olive-brown. I'm confused. The catalog pic does not say it came in gray/flannel.  Unless there's another pic. I found two catalog pics and neither day any thing close to gray. I thought Forest green was pretty obvious green. I used to have a green post pouch I sold long time ago. I no longer have a pic of it.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Can you help me figure out what color this post pouch was originally? The bag looks gray-olive-brown. I'm confused. The catalog pic does not say it came in gray/flannel.  Unless there's another pic. I found two catalog pics and neither day any thing close to gray. I thought Forest green was pretty obvious green. I used to have a green post pouch I sold long time ago. I no longer have a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409603
> View attachment 4409604
> View attachment 4409605


That's hard to tell! I think it would be easier if you washed it first. Bottle green was pretty dark, not as obvious as forest. I see both in styles from 1993. It could be mahogany.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That's hard to tell! I think it would be easier if you washed it first. Bottle green was pretty dark, not as obvious as forest. I see both in styles from 1993. It could be mahogany.


Mahogany? I'm surprised! I think it maybe bottle that faded. Here it is with the other two greens with and without flash. There's no way it was the brighter one!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Mahogany? I'm surprised! I think it maybe bottle that faded. Here it is with the other two greens with and without flash. There's no way it was the brighter one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409771
> View attachment 4409772


I've had several forest green items that were almost black. I had an olive Chauncey from the same time period. It could be the same color, just more worn.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I've had several forest green items that were almost black. I had an olive Chauncey from the same time period. It could be the same color, just more worn.


I keep thinking it's olive but since it's not mentioned in the catalog pics it makes me wonder. Have you found bags in colors never mentioned before?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I keep thinking it's olive but since it's not mentioned in the catalog pics it makes me wonder. Have you found bags in colors never mentioned before?


Definitely! I wouldn't count on catalogs for a complete list of colors. As long as we have proof the color was made in the same time period, it is very possible it was made in that particular style.

Actually, my Chauncey might have been sage. That color is mentioned in the catalog.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Definitely! I wouldn't count on catalogs for a complete list of colors. As long as we have proof the color was made in the same time period, it is very possible it was made in that particular style.
> 
> Actually, my Chauncey might have been sage. That color is mentioned in the catalog.


I like sage! Saw a nice olive green Willis recently that maybe sage. Not sure.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I like sage! Saw a nice olive green Willis recently that maybe sage. Not sure.


The olive green Willis I had was made in 1998, so definitely a different era.


----------



## Transported

Catbird9 said:


> Water buffalo was used on accessories such as belts, wallets and card cases.
> 
> View attachment 4409271
> 
> 
> It was also used on some recent (2001) bags:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse-Limited-Edition-Orange-Water-Buffalo-Barrel-Bag-/372642938192
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Coach...falo-in-Sienna-Brown-9704-Purse-/132975959004


Thanks Catbird9....  I learn something new every day on this forum!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, Happy Easter to all!

I have to ask your opinion. In these pictures do the grommets look silver to you? Could be the lighting? I know about the possibility of these bag having brass and silver hardware, could be the strap was replaced, but also a sign of being fake. TIA


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, Happy Easter to all!
> 
> I have to ask your opinion. In these pictures do the grommets look silver to you? Could be the lighting? I know about the possibility of these bag having brass and silver hardware, could be the strap was replaced, but also a sign of being fake. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410267
> View attachment 4410269


I'm not seeing silver grommets, they look the same color as the brass buckles to me. Maybe you can ask the seller for closeup picture showing a buckle next to grommets. Make sure you get a clear picture of the creed also, to authenticate it.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> I like sage! Saw a nice olive green Willis recently that maybe sage. Not sure.



Sage was in the Spring 1992 catalog but had already disappeared by Fall 1992. Willises didn't come out until Fall 1993.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thanks Catbird9 for your reply. 
I guess I have a follow up... TIA

I am looking for a summer bag (white, bone, ivory..), vintage Coach of course  and my question is, how far back Coach made bags in those colors? I have seen the Bonnie Cashin ones, but not many classic ones like... the Couriers, Crescent, Saddle Bags... may be I missed them, LOL

Like the bag on my previous post, I thought the grommets could be silver, so if that was the case had to be fake,  because "also" I had not seen one in that color before, so much to learn yet!


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks Catbird9 for your reply.
> I guess I have a follow up... TIA
> 
> I am looking for a summer bag (white, bone, ivory..), vintage Coach of course  and my question is, how far back Coach made bags in those colors? I have seen the Bonnie Cashin ones, but not many classic ones like... the Couriers, Crescent, Saddle Bags... may be I missed them, LOL
> 
> Like the bag on my previous post, I thought the grommets could be silver, so if that was the case had to be fake,  because "also" I had not seen one in that color before, so much to learn yet!


Here are a few vintage (20+ years old) in light colors: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VINTA...097427?hash=item1ccfa9d253:g:NqQAAOSwBwNcfE3k

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...097432?hash=item1ccfa9d258:g:mjwAAOSwFfJccyAF

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CO...170495?hash=item3d8919bd3f:g:lUYAAOSw56FcqgV8

Not all are vintage nor what you're looking for but a "Coach vintage white" search turned up these:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+court
and 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ite".TRS0&_nkw="Coach+vintage+white"&_sacat=0


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Here are a few vintage (20+ years old) in light colors:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-VINTA...097427?hash=item1ccfa9d253:g:NqQAAOSwBwNcfE3k
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...097432?hash=item1ccfa9d258:g:mjwAAOSwFfJccyAF
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CO...170495?hash=item3d8919bd3f:g:lUYAAOSw56FcqgV8
> 
> Not all are vintage nor what you're looking for but a "Coach vintage white" search turned up these:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+court
> and
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.X"Coach+vintage+white".TRS0&_nkw="Coach+vintage+white"&_sacat=0



Oh gosh! Sorry... you didn't have to do a search for me, I appreciate it though. 

I was thinking of those styles that I normally find in black or brown, and not often in other colors, like the saddle bag or courier. I guess if at the time of Bonnie Cashin they were making light color bags, pre creed bags were also made in those colors. OK, I will keep looking then.


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Oh gosh! Sorry... you didn't have to do a search for me, I appreciate it though.
> 
> I was thinking of those styles that I normally find in black or brown, and not often in other colors, like the saddle bag or courier. I guess if at the time of Bonnie Cashin they were making light color bags, pre creed bags were also made in those colors. OK, I will keep looking then.


Yes, they are out there!


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks Catbird9 for your reply.
> I guess I have a follow up... TIA
> 
> I am looking for a summer bag (white, bone, ivory..), vintage Coach of course  and my question is, how far back Coach made bags in those colors? I have seen the Bonnie Cashin ones, but not many classic ones like... the Couriers, Crescent, Saddle Bags... may be I missed them, LOL
> 
> Like the bag on my previous post, I thought the grommets could be silver, so if that was the case had to be fake,  because "also" I had not seen one in that color before, so much to learn yet!



Just a word of caution, the light-colored bags can be difficult to rehab; I've learned the hard way to pass on light bags unless they are in good shape.


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Oh gosh! Sorry... you didn't have to do a search for me, I appreciate it though.
> 
> I was thinking of those styles that I normally find in black or brown, and not often in other colors, like the saddle bag or courier. I guess if at the time of Bonnie Cashin they were making light color bags, pre creed bags were also made in those colors. OK, I will keep looking then.



BTW, some of the Italian-made vintage Coach Madison bags came in a light color called "Butter". It's a very light yellow or cream color and nice for summer. You can see pics of my Copley bag 4414 in butter at the link below. It's an unusually large size for the vintage Italian Coach bags. I should get mine set out for summer!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1169#post-32540096

@Hyacinth kindly shared these catalog photos of Madison bags in Butter:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1169#post-32540113


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thank you ladies for your replies, I really appreciate your help. And about the butter color.... YUM!


----------



## mrk2014

Could you please help me to identify this bag? Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Could you please help me to identify this bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411220
> View attachment 4411222



Please try to include measurements for older styles if you have them,

If it measures roughly 17 x 11 inches it's a style 9889 Buckle Bag from around 1991-92


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> Please try to include measurements for older styles if you have them,
> 
> If it measures roughly 17 x 11 inches it's a style 9889 Buckle Bag from around 1991-92
> 
> View attachment 4411307



Thank you so much, yes the dimensions match. I really appreciate your help Hyacinth.


----------



## Lake Effect

mrk2014 said:


> Could you please help me to identify this bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411220
> View attachment 4411222


I’ve been seeing that bag for what seems like two years on eBay! I think I would have pulled the trigger on it if it was a little less worn. I remember they were first asking $85 for it. 
There was a nice looking navy one a while back. I really like those buckles.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!
> View attachment 4412397
> 
> View attachment 4412394
> View attachment 4412395


It does appear to be from the Cambridge collection but I can't find any style name or information on the wristlet.


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks Catbird9 for your reply.
> I guess I have a follow up... TIA
> 
> I am looking for a summer bag (white, bone, ivory..), vintage Coach of course  and my question is, how far back Coach made bags in those colors? I have seen the Bonnie Cashin ones, but not many classic ones like... the Couriers, Crescent, Saddle Bags... may be I missed them, LOL
> 
> Like the bag on my previous post, I thought the grommets could be silver, so if that was the case had to be fake,  because "also" I had not seen one in that color before, so much to learn yet!



There's a bone-colored and brown spectator City Bag on ebay at the link below and they will consider an offer:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-CITY...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Disclaimer, I am not an authenticator!


----------



## katev

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!
> View attachment 4412397
> 
> View attachment 4412394
> View attachment 4412395





BeenBurned said:


> It does appear to be from the Cambridge collection but I can't find any style name or information on the wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4412410



The way the Coach name is written in script on the front reminds me of one of the older lines of bags, was it the Parker bags?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> The way the Coach name is written in script on the front reminds me of the Parker bags.


It reminded me of the Parker clutch too except for that laced strap.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It reminded me of the Parker clutch too except for that laced strap.


Some of the Brooke bags from that era were belted.


----------



## katev

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!
> View attachment 4412397
> 
> View attachment 4412394
> View attachment 4412395





BeenBurned said:


> It does appear to be from the Cambridge collection but I can't find any style name or information on the wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4412410





whateve said:


> It reminded me of the Parker clutch too except for that laced strap.



This "Rare Clover Belted Carryall Satchel" Style# 13885 seems to be the same belted style as the wristlet bought by @MoreCoachPleez:

https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-rar...d-genuine-luxurious-leather-satchel/25170157/


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

BeenBurned said:


> It does appear to be from the Cambridge collection but I can't find any style name or information on the wristlet.
> View attachment 4412410


Looking at this auction makes me even more certain it was part of the Cambridge line. The zipper pulls look the same, lining color is the same, leather looks similar, & style #s are close. But as you said, I haven't EVER been able to find a pic. Could it be fake? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113720857829


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!
> View attachment 4412397
> 
> View attachment 4412394
> View attachment 4412395



MoreCoachPleez & @BeenBurned, I found this little bit (no photos but thought it might still be of some help):

Is this a mistake???
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Is-this-a-mistake???.523301/


----------



## Hyacinth

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> MoreCoachPleez & @BeenBurned, I found this little bit (no photos but thought it might still be of some help):
> 
> Is this a mistake???
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Is-this-a-mistake???.523301/



Good investigative work! It sounds like a match to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

MoreCoachPleez said:


> * But as you said, I haven't EVER been able to find a pic. Could it be fake? *


I'm as certain as I can be that the wristlet is absolutely authentic. We know the style number; it's just the name of the style we don't know. 

Finding others like it isn't how we determine authenticity and in fact, if that were the case, we'd judge lots of fakes to be authentic. 

It's the details, construction, creed/text/fonts being correct, etc. that prove authenticity and your item meets that criteria.


----------



## katev

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hello all, I've been stuck on this wristlet/ clutch (bought on ebay) for a very long time but I've gotten no where in identifying it.  So, I'm finally throwing in the towel & coming to the experts! I thought it was from the Cambridge line based on the overall look & creed numbers: F0971-43061. But I can't find any info/ pics of this particular item. It's like it never existed. TIA!
> View attachment 4412397
> 
> View attachment 4412394
> View attachment 4412395





BeenBurned said:


> It does appear to be from the Cambridge collection but I can't find any style name or information on the wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4412410





whateve said:


> It reminded me of the Parker clutch too except for that laced strap.





katev said:


> This "Rare Clover Belted Carryall Satchel" Style# 13885 seems to be the same belted style as the wristlet bought by @MoreCoachPleez:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-rar...d-genuine-luxurious-leather-satchel/25170157/





MoreCoachPleez said:


> Looking at this auction makes me even more certain it was part of the Cambridge line. The zipper pulls look the same, lining color is the same, leather looks similar, & style #s are close. But as you said, I haven't EVER been able to find a pic. Could it be fake?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113720857829





theblissfullyobsessed said:


> MoreCoachPleez & @BeenBurned, I found this little bit (no photos but thought it might still be of some help):
> 
> Is this a mistake???
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Is-this-a-mistake???.523301/





Hyacinth said:


> Good investigative work! It sounds like a match to me.



All the Cambridge wristlets that I find are belted at the bottom, not around the top, but they are belted through elongated, metal grommets like the wristlet.

Is anyone familiar with this bag on Tradesy No. 13885? It is listed as a Mahogany Clover Satchel but I thought that the Clovers were Madisons (?) and the round hangtag reminds me of the later Alexandra bags but it has 2 hangtags - a second leather rectangular hangtag. There's another bag like it listed as a Bordeaux Clover Carryall on ebay that shows a pic of the creed and it was definitely made in 2009.

The construction and materials of these Clover bags seem very similar to the mystery wristlet to me although the wristlet only has a metal rectangular hangtag. But the bags have the Coach name in script like the wristlet, it they are also made in 2009, and they have belting near the top through the elongated grommets, see the links and pics below.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-rare-clover-belted-carryall-satchelbeaut-mahoganybrassgold-genuine-luxurious-leather-satchel/25170157/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-COACH-Clover-Carryall-13885-Bordeaux-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/223491972851?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> MoreCoachPleez & @BeenBurned, I found this little bit (no photos but thought it might still be of some help):
> 
> Is this a mistake???
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Is-this-a-mistake???.523301/


YES!! That's definitely it. Mystery solved  Thank you to all who participated!


----------



## Hyacinth

If more proof is needed - Wayback, Aug 20, 2009
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://web.archive.org/web/20090820...51-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=5000000000000059051&tier=2

Scroll all the way down.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> If more proof is needed - Wayback, Aug 20, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413097
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090820...51-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=5000000000000059051&tier=2
> 
> Scroll all the way down.


Nice!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello again, thanks for your previous suggestions, I found this one that is not in the best shape, but I am confident I can rehab, I have done it before.

Now, question is.... could you please help me identify it. I imagine it is a Market Tote? I couldn't find any with the snaps, so I don't know style number, etc...
Size is about 14.5 x 10 x 3.5 inches. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again, thanks for your previous suggestions, I found this one that is not in the best shape, but I am confident I can rehab, I have done it before.
> 
> Now, question is.... could you please help me identify it. I imagine it is a Market Tote? I couldn't find any with the snaps, so I don't know style number, etc...
> Size is about 14.5 x 10 x 3.5 inches. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414136
> View attachment 4414137
> View attachment 4414138
> View attachment 4414139
> View attachment 4414140


It is a marketing tote. Those snaps were added after market.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It is a marketing tote. Those snaps were added after market.


Thanks whateve, certainly that could be the reason why I found many Marketing Totes, but not one with the snaps. I have seen all kind of alterations done to vintage bags, so very possible.
But also I have seen a couple "one off" bags, prototypes that were sold to employees. I know of someone that has one (different style), so could that be possible, or totally impossible and someone added the snaps? 
I really like it regardless.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks whateve, certainly that could be the reason why I found many Marketing Totes, but not one with the snaps. I have seen all kind of alterations done to vintage bags, so very possible.
> But also I have seen a couple "one off" bags, prototypes that were sold to employees. I know of someone that has one (different style), so could that be possible, or totally impossible and someone added the snaps?
> I really like it regardless.


I have seen snaps like that a few times on vintage Coach. We really can't know when they were added.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I have seen snaps like that a few times on vintage Coach. We really can't know when they were added.


I see... a mystery then. I will take it, LOL

Thanks again whateve, I really appreciate all you do in this forum.


----------



## pepriolo

Hey all!

I just bought this stained Coach shoulder bag in the hopes I can restore it. From my research I think it is part of the Sheridan collection, but can't find a style name or number - anybody know? Would also WARMLY welcome suggestions on products to remove the oil stain, and/or restore the luster of the bag without darkening the color beyond its original tone!

TIA!


----------



## whateve

pepriolo said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just bought this stained Coach shoulder bag in the hopes I can restore it. From my research I think it is part of the Sheridan collection, but can't find a style name or number - anybody know? Would also WARMLY welcome suggestions on products to remove the oil stain, and/or restore the luster of the bag without darkening the color beyond its original tone!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415512
> View attachment 4415513
> View attachment 4415514
> View attachment 4415515
> View attachment 4415516


that looks like a Sheridan I haven't found a name for. I would definitely give that bag a bath. There is a chance you can wash off that stain. Visit our rehab club for inspiration. It looks like you've already found that thread.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I have seen snaps like that a few times on vintage Coach. We really can't know when they were added.


I ran into a NYC, saddle flap in a thrift shop, pre turn lock, with a snap that was an add on.


----------



## Lake Effect

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello again, thanks for your previous suggestions, I found this one that is not in the best shape, but I am confident I can rehab, I have done it before.
> 
> Now, question is.... could you please help me identify it. I imagine it is a Market Tote? I couldn't find any with the snaps, so I don't know style number, etc...
> Size is about 14.5 x 10 x 3.5 inches. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414136
> View attachment 4414137
> View attachment 4414138
> View attachment 4414139
> View attachment 4414140





whateve said:


> It is a marketing tote. Those snaps were added after market.


I have a Marketing Tote in Mocha and have seen that one in white you purchased. I am fascinated that they offered it in white! There was a Pony in white that got rehabbed, and I recently picked up a NYC Dinky in white. It’s like the dye is almost a layer!


----------



## evalentinexo

Hello, I have been searching the web for about two hours on how to identify the bag I have. It is my mother's, given to her in the early 2000s from a friend she had a falling out with. She has allowed me to sell it as I am taking off work for a long period of time for a college program and need any extra cash I can get. It is still in the box with slight damage to the box, and it has the card (care card?) still in it as well as the paper stuff but there is no serial number on it. Here are pictures below, under the spoiler since there are a lot of pictures:


Spoiler: pictures here











































I would like to know, if it is possible, what this purse is and how much I might be able to sell it for. (Like new, never been used -- only damage is to the box.) It seems like it is from 2001 seeing that that's the copyright year dated in the little booklet.


----------



## BeenBurned

evalentinexo said:


> Hello, I have been searching the web for about two hours on how to identify the bag I have. It is my mother's, given to her in the early 2000s from a friend she had a falling out with. She has allowed me to sell it as I am taking off work for a long period of time for a college program and need any extra cash I can get. It is still in the box with slight damage to the box, and it has the card (care card?) still in it as well as the paper stuff but there is no serial number on it. Here are pictures below, under the spoiler since there are a lot of pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know, if it is possible, what this purse is and how much I might be able to sell it for. (Like new, never been used -- only damage is to the box.) It seems like it is from 2001 seeing that that's the copyright year dated in the little booklet.


It's authentic and called Hamptons cosmetic pouch. The style number is 7143. 

I couldn't find the original price and we really can't suggest a value since prices are set by the market - condition, supply and demand, etc.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Lake Effect said:


> I ran into a NYC, saddle flap in a thrift shop, pre turn lock, with a snap that was an add on.



I wish there was a certain way to tell, if some bags have details (like the snaps), that were never part of the original production and added later, so nobody (buyer or seller) is left with the doubt, because as seen and discussed here a couple times, Coach had sold those prototypes that left people wondering, real or fake, unique or add on.

Most people like me, that collect some, use some and sell some, are more concerned with having the real thing, than to find one worth for the Archive, but I guess we will have to keep guessing, LOL


----------



## gabby1987

Can anyone ID and date this vintage Coach? Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

gabby1987 said:


> Can anyone ID and date this vintage Coach? Thank you!



In the future, please include measurements if the bag's serial number doesn't include the style number.

It looks like a Jackson Bucket style 9912 from around 1992.


----------



## gabby1987

Hyacinth said:


> In the future, please include measurements if the bag's serial number doesn't include the style number.
> 
> It looks like a Jackson Bucket style 9912 from around 1992.


Thank you so much! it's so hard to measure it, I wasn't sure how to do it - the height is like 9-10 inches (it depends on how much I put into it) and the bottom like from side to side is about 7.5ish  Thank you again! I couldn't figure it out without the style number on the creed


----------



## Hyacinth

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you so much! it's so hard to measure it, I wasn't sure how to do it - the height is like 9-10 inches (it depends on how much I put into it) and the bottom like from side to side is about 7.5ish  Thank you again! I couldn't figure it out without the style number on the creed



Coach's "official" measurements can be confusing and are often inconsistent. The catalog description for that bag shows 9 x 9 3/4 x 3 3/4 inches, so apparently they're measuring the 9" Length measurement across the top of the bag. The Height measurement would be the 9 3/4 inch one.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Anyone know this one?


----------



## Nalasmom85

One more pic. This is another local find I’m scheduled to buy Friday.


----------



## whateve

Nalasmom85 said:


> Anyone know this one?





Nalasmom85 said:


> One more pic. This is another local find I’m scheduled to buy Friday.


Without a style number, my guess is a MFF Isabelle.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nalasmom85 said:


> Anyone know this one?





Nalasmom85 said:


> One more pic. This is another local find I’m scheduled to buy Friday.





whateve said:


> Without a style number, my guess is a MFF Isabelle.


When you receive the bag, look both inside the bag as well as deep inside the zippered pocket for a small white tag with numbers on it. 

Please return and post a picture of the tag.


----------



## Nalasmom85

BeenBurned said:


> When you receive the bag, look both inside the bag as well as deep inside the zippered pocket for a small white tag with numbers on it.
> 
> Please return and post a picture of the tag.


I can do that. It looks legit to me.


----------



## Nalasmom85

whateve said:


> Without a style number, my guess is a MFF Isabelle.


Thank you, I noticed no numbers on the creed patch but everything else looks legit to me. Seller is selling to me for $30


----------



## Caspin22

Nalasmom85 said:


> One more pic. This is another local find I’m scheduled to buy Friday.



Pretty sure this is a Scout Hobo.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Caspin22 said:


> Pretty sure this is a Scout Hobo.


Oh ok thank you. Was it MFF?


----------



## Caspin22

Nalasmom85 said:


> Oh ok thank you. Was it MFF?



I don't think so, but I could be wrong.  It might also be one of those styles that they made in both retail and MFF versions.


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone ID this briefcase?
16.5” wide, 11” high, 4” deep. Two interior compartments, one interior pocket



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Black-Leather-Turnlock-Briefcase/143094469480


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone ID this briefcase?
> 16.5” wide, 11” high, 4” deep. Two interior compartments, one interior pocket
> View attachment 4422518
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Black-Leather-Turnlock-Briefcase/143094469480


5170 diplomat briefcase


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> 5170 diplomat briefcase


Thanks whateve!


----------



## Nalasmom85

Can anyone id this?


----------



## Nalasmom85

Poops forgot to attach pic.... can anyone id this?


----------



## CoachMaven

Nalasmom85 said:


> Poops forgot to attach pic.... can anyone id this?


That looks like an outlet Kelsey F28969


----------



## kk-coach

can anyone confirm authentic and/or id (year made for example). Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

kk-coach said:


> can anyone confirm authentic and/or id (year made for example). Thank you.


Welcome. 

It's authentic and some type of zip around portfolio but I don't know the style or year. I'd guess it's from around 2005, give or take a year or 2 on either side. 

For future requests of items of which you aren't already certain of authenticity, please post on this thread, paying attention to post 1, page 1 for the posting format and info we want. 
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone!

Just a quick question. Has anybody been able to guess the style number of the saddle bag in this picture? Or you know it, 1970s? TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a quick question. Has anybody been able to guess the style number of the saddle bag in this picture? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426059


Which one are you talking about? The bag in the top left has been identified 9210 saddle bag, large. The number was reused for a completely different style in 2000.


----------



## Minchanka

What is this thing I thrifted, a pencil case?  About 6 x 1 5/8.  Thanks.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## BeenBurned

Minchanka said:


> What is this thing I thrifted, a pencil case?  About 6 x 1 5/8.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426439
> View attachment 4426438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think it's a phone case for the type of phone (Nokia?) from the mid 90s as shown in the following;


----------



## Minchanka

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a phone case for the type of phone (Nokia?) from the mid 90s as shown in the following;
> View attachment 4426543


I think the phone cases had elastic on the sides and/or the bottom did not close all the way around.   This thingie looks too narrow for a bigger phone and too long for a smaller one, it would be hard to get a phone out.  A reading glasses case maybe?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> Which one are you talking about? The bag in the top left has been identified 9210 saddle bag, large. The number was reused for a completely different style in 2000.



Yes! Thank you so much whateve! 
I did a Google search and also searched here before asking, and found many posts about the saddle bag, but none mentioned the style number. Then I found this picture that someone posted long ago with the comment.... I wish someone could read those numbers, that's why I asked.


----------



## valv54

So this looks like a stewardess but its missing the little inside pocket. Its a 10 x 10.5 and an NYC bag, any guesses?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Coac...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Twintoo

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a phone case for the type of phone (Nokia?) from the mid 90s as shown in the following;
> View attachment 4426543



It's a pen case.  I love mine, I no longer worry about accidently making an ink mark inside my bags.


----------



## Lake Effect

Minchanka said:


> What is this thing I thrifted, a pencil case?  About 6 x 1 5/8.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426439
> View attachment 4426438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a phone case for the type of phone (Nokia?) from the mid 90s as shown in the following;
> View attachment 4426543





Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4427734
> 
> 
> It's a pen case.  I love mine, I no longer worry about accidently making an ink mark inside my bags.


It's listed in a catalogue from 1996! Pen case, #8572, 1 3/4” by 5 3/4” . Nice find. I would love to find some of this late ‘90’s stuff. They actually had barrettes and headbands. And get this, a leather version of a Scrunci !!!
I’ll settle for a double lipstick case, or your pen case


----------



## mrk2014

Could you please help me identify the color of this Madison Regis? TIA
Could it be Maple?


----------



## Catbird9

mrk2014 said:


> Could you please help me identify the color of this Madison Regis? TIA
> Could it be Maple?
> View attachment 4431817
> View attachment 4431819


It could be Maple. The other possibility is Mandarin. 
Here are the Holiday 1995 swatches:




And a Madison Savoy in Maple:




Continental Clutch wallets shown in Mandarin and Maple:




And a Sutton which I believe is Mandarin:


----------



## Lake Effect

Minchanka said:


> What is this thing I thrifted, a pencil case?  About 6 x 1 5/8.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426439
> View attachment 4426438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Twintoo said:


> View attachment 4427734
> 
> 
> It's a pen case.  I love mine, I no longer worry about accidently making an ink mark inside my bags.


I found a few pic, attributed to catalogues from 1995! I think I love catalog pics and catalogs almost as much as the bags (eta, and assorted items, lol)!


----------



## mrk2014

Catbird9 said:


> It could be Maple. The other possibility is Mandarin.
> Here are the Holiday 1995 swatches:
> 
> View attachment 4431927
> 
> 
> And a Madison Savoy in Maple:
> 
> View attachment 4431930
> 
> 
> Continental Clutch wallets shown in Mandarin and Maple:
> 
> View attachment 4431932
> 
> 
> And a Sutton which I believe is Mandarin:
> 
> View attachment 4431942



I really appreciate your detailed help, time and effort Catbird9. I believe Mandarin is the one, definitely hints of orange tones.


----------



## Minchanka

Lake Effect said:


> I found a few pic, attributed to catalogues from 1995! I think I love catalog pics and catalogs almost as much as the bags (eta, and assorted items, lol)!
> View attachment 4431966
> View attachment 4431967


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrk2014

Sorry for taking your time again.

I need help identifying some items I got in a lot. I am a bit more familiar with purses, not with accessories and I have tried my best searching here, on Ebay, Google... but a few have me stumped. May be I missed them. TIA if you can help.

Is this a phone case, glasses case or pen case? About 6.5 x 3.5 inches





ID or photo holder? About 4.25 x 3.5 inches





Wallet or checkbook holder? About 6.5 x 3 inches





Wristlet with added charm or original charm? About 8 x 5 x 1.5 inches






Not clue of style, not patent leather but very shiny, light blue liner and brown (made in China) tag. About 6.5 x 4 inches


----------



## BeenBurned

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> 
> I need help identifying some items I got in a lot. I am a bit more familiar with purses, not with accessories and I have tried my best searching here, on Ebay, Google... but a few have me stumped. May be I missed them. TIA if you can help.
> 
> Is this a phone case, glasses case or pen case? About 6.5 x 3.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434383
> View attachment 4434384
> 
> 
> ID or photo holder? About 4.25 x 3.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434385
> View attachment 4434386
> 
> 
> Wallet or checkbook holder? About 6.5 x 3 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434387
> View attachment 4434388
> 
> 
> Wristlet with added charm or original charm? About 8 x 5 x 1.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434393
> View attachment 4434394
> View attachment 4434395
> 
> 
> Not clue of style, not patent leather but very shiny, light blue liner and brown (made in China) tag. About 6.5 x 4 inches
> View attachment 4434396



The first one is an eyeglass case, style 8015:



Another looks like 60551, signature multi case with ID. But yours might be a different style number because it looks like the ID window is on the right. On 60551, it's on the left. I'm seeing the same style in both versions.

Can't help with others.

ETA: Found another.

8814 embossed photo frame:


----------



## mrk2014

BeenBurned said:


> The first one is an eyeglass case, style 8015:
> View attachment 4434408
> 
> 
> Another looks like 60551, signature multi case with ID. But yours might be a different style number because it looks like the ID window is on the right. On 60551, it's on the left. I'm seeing the same style in both versions.
> 
> Can't help with others.
> 
> ETA: Found another.
> 
> 8814 embossed photo frame:
> View attachment 4434415



Thank you much BeenBurned, you ladies always so helpful and generous with your time, very much appreciated.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> 
> I need help identifying some items I got in a lot. I am a bit more familiar with purses, not with accessories and I have tried my best searching here, on Ebay, Google... but a few have me stumped. May be I missed them. TIA if you can help.
> 
> Is this a phone case, glasses case or pen case? About 6.5 x 3.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434383
> View attachment 4434384
> 
> 
> ID or photo holder? About 4.25 x 3.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434385
> View attachment 4434386
> 
> 
> Wallet or checkbook holder? About 6.5 x 3 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434387
> View attachment 4434388
> 
> 
> Wristlet with added charm or original charm? About 8 x 5 x 1.5 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434393
> View attachment 4434394
> View attachment 4434395
> 
> 
> Not clue of style, not patent leather but very shiny, light blue liner and brown (made in China) tag. About 6.5 x 4 inches
> View attachment 4434396


The charm didn't come with that wristlet. I have that charm. I don't remember it being sold separately. It came on some purses, made earlier than the wristlet. That wristlet is from 2013-2014. My daughter has the matching Phoebe purse. 
I believe the last wristlet was MFF. Is there a dot on the made in China tag?


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> The charm didn't come with that wristlet. I have that charm. I don't remember it being sold separately. It came on some purses, made earlier than the wristlet. That wristlet is from 2013-2014. My daughter has the matching Phoebe purse.
> I believe the last wristlet was MFF. Is there a dot on the made in China tag?



Yes, the last wristlet has the dot.
I remember seeing that "bracelet" charm in a Hamptons satchel, but I was not sure either if it came with it or was an addition.
Thank you whateve.

Edited to add that I found the wristlet, it is a Madison two tone Python embossed large wristlet, style 50984.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> 
> I need help identifying some items I got in a lot. I am a bit more familiar with purses, not with accessories and I have tried my best searching here, on Ebay, Google... but a few have me stumped. May be I missed them. TIA if you can help.
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet or checkbook holder? About 6.5 x 3 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434387
> View attachment 4434388



Coach made a LOT of different versions of that style, mostly for the outlets. I think they introduced them some time around 2012 but I could be a few years off. I don't have dates or even photos but I own several of them. They did a Hamptons line similar to what you're showing, F41949 was the early Sig version that I think had credit card slots only on one side, 42130 I think was a Sig version with slots on both sides, and 42124 was the same in leather.

They made many other versions after those too. I wouldn't call it a wallet since the early ones didn't have any kind of coin pocket and were basically just stand-alone credit card and checkbook holders. I have at least five that all have 4 different numbers and some variations as to details (ID window, double sided cc slots, outside coin zip pocket, leather vs Sig, etc) all with different style numbers but all called Multi Cases. Coach is probably still making them in one form or another. The style numbers just of the ones I grabbed from my wallet storage box that I still have the tags for range from F41790 to F60551 so they've been making them for a while. If yours doesn't have any kind of coin pocket it might be F60551, Sig Multi Case With ID. Here's a similar style but with a slightly different snap tab, F61151:




Sorry I can't nail it down exactly


----------



## BeenBurned

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> 
> I need help identifying some items I got in a lot. I am a bit more familiar with purses, not with accessories and I have tried my best searching here, on Ebay, Google... but a few have me stumped. May be I missed them. TIA if you can help.
> 
> Wallet or checkbook holder? About 6.5 x 3 inches
> 
> View attachment 4434387
> View attachment 4434388





BeenBurned said:


> Another looks like 60551, signature multi case with ID. But yours might be a different style number because it looks like the ID window is on the right. On 60551, it's on the left. I'm seeing the same style in both versions.





Hyacinth said:


> Coach made a LOT of different versions of that style, mostly for the outlets. I think they introduced them some time around 2012 but I could be a few years off. I don't have dates or even photos but I own several of them. They did a Hamptons line similar to what you're showing, F41949 was the early Sig version that I think had credit card slots only on one side, 42130 I think was a Sig version with slots on both sides, and 42124 was the same in leather.
> 
> They made many other versions after those too. I wouldn't call it a wallet since the early ones didn't have any kind of coin pocket and were basically just stand-alone credit card and checkbook holders. I have at least five that all have 4 different numbers and some variations as to details (ID window, double sided cc slots, outside coin zip pocket, leather vs Sig, etc) all with different style numbers but all called Multi Cases. Coach is probably still making them in one form or another. The style numbers just of the ones I grabbed from my wallet storage box that I still have the tags for range from F41790 to F60551 so they've been making them for a while. If yours doesn't have any kind of coin pocket it might be F60551, Sig Multi Case With ID. Here's a similar style but with a slightly different snap tab, F61151:
> View attachment 4434637
> View attachment 4434638
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't nail it down exactly


I thought I'd pop back to add a bit more confusion (and more proof of Coach's inconsistency) to the mix.

The similar style with different snap tab that Hyacinth posted is a larger signature print so I'm not sure that one is comparable IMO, but check this out.

BOTH are 60551, both have card pockets on just one side (as does @mrk2014's) but they have their pockets and ID windows on opposite sides from each other! (And their ID windows are slightly different sized than each other.)


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I thought I'd pop back to add a bit more confusion (and more proof of Coach's inconsistency) to the mix.
> 
> The similar style with different snap tab that Hyacinth posted is a larger signature print so I'm not sure that one is comparable IMO, but check this out.
> 
> BOTH are 60551, both have card pockets on just one side (as does @mrk2014's) but they have their pockets and ID windows on opposite sides from each other! (And their ID windows are slightly different sized than each other.)
> 
> View attachment 4434943



Interesting! I just dug a little deeper into my wallet bin (and changed my "loose" bags from winter to summer styles - YEAH !!!) and found another 60551, this one's in Magenta and still has the little security strip in it so it must be newer than the others. It's the only one with the ID window and cc slots on the left side instead of the right. The leather on the inside feels different too, the probably newer Magenta one has a cheaper feel, the leather doesn't feel as smooth as on the other two.

They're all stamped Made In China with the outlet mark but the quality of leather isn't the same. (And the ID window is slightly crooked.)


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> Interesting! I just dug a little deeper into my wallet bin (and changed my "loose" bags from winter to summer styles - YEAH !!!) and found another 60551, this one's in Magenta and still has the little security strip in it so it must be newer than the others. It's the only one with the ID window and cc slots on the left side instead of the right. The leather on the inside feels different too, the probably newer Magenta one has a cheaper feel, the leather doesn't feel as smooth as on the other two.
> 
> They're all stamped Made In China with the outlet mark but the quality of leather isn't the same. (And the ID window is slightly crooked.)



Thank you Hyacinth for adding to the confusion (I mean extra info) in this subject, LOL

I really appreciate all you ladies help. If the Coach Archive is in NYC, the Coach knowledge depository is  here, in this forum


----------



## Lake Effect

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you Hyacinth for adding to the confusion (I mean extra info) in this subject, LOL
> 
> I really appreciate all you ladies help. If the Coach Archive is in NYC, the Coach knowledge depository is  here, in this forum


Ditto! I am convinced Coach has interns monitoring and taking notes, lol. Hi Coach people lurking!


----------



## coach943

I've had this bag in my rehab pile for ages, but I don't know what it is called. It's about 12" x 8" x 4" at the base with a 17" strap drop.


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> I've had this bag in my rehab pile for ages, but I don't know what it is called. It's about 12" x 8" x 4" at the base with a 17" strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 4436642
> 
> View attachment 4436646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436648


It's a Hanover bag. I don't have any other information about it. Coach made an archival version around 2012.


----------



## coach943

whateve said:


> It's a Hanover bag. I don't have any other information about it. Coach made an archival version around 2012.


Thank you! I haven't see them very often, but I really like the dowels and the length of the strap.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> I've had this bag in my rehab pile for ages, but I don't know what it is called. It's about 12" x 8" x 4" at the base with a 17" strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 4436642
> 
> View attachment 4436646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436648


Neat looking! And not just because it’s BT! Cool find.


----------



## Marlies

Hello, was hoping someone might be able to help me identify this bag. I just love it!  I’ve tried searching online but can’t find it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Marlies said:


> Hello, was hoping someone might be able to help me identify this bag. I just love it!  I’ve tried searching online but can’t find it.


That's an Ace satchel


----------



## Marlies

CoachMaven said:


> That's an Ace satchel


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Marlies said:


> Thank you so much!!


If you go to the Clubhouse subforum , there is a thread for the Ace Satchel. I don’t believe you can find them online at Coach anymore. However I see them on eBay regularly . I was lucky enough to snag a deal on one in Cornflower last November! They are out there


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> I've had this bag in my rehab pile for ages, but I don't know what it is called. It's about 12" x 8" x 4" at the base with a 17" strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 4436642
> 
> View attachment 4436646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436648





Lake Effect said:


> Neat looking! And not just because it’s BT! Cool find.


The early 90’s must have been an interesting time for the designers at Coach. I guess from a business standpoint they were booming. As you can see, I am completely fascinated by the designs. Like they were swapping out elements of everything. Regularly.
It’s like they took the double dowel opening and long straps from the Barclay and combined it with the brass stud handle attachment of the Carriage House group. Then zipped it up like the Bedford brief case.
Maybe they thought there was a lot going on with two dowels and a zipper and let it go. I think the Weston, with the scaled down Barclay vibe was a bit later.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> The early 90’s must have been an interesting time for the designers at Coach. I guess from a business standpoint they were booming. As you can see, I am completely fascinated by the designs. Like they were swapping out elements of everything. Regularly.
> It’s like they took the double dowel opening and long straps from the Barclay and combined it with the brass stud handle attachment of the Carriage House group. Then zipped it up like the Bedford brief case.
> Maybe they thought there was a lot going on with two dowels and a zipper and let it go. I think the Weston, with the scaled down Barclay vibe was a bit later.



I'm also fascinated by the Coach designs of that time period. In addition to the ones you've called out, I can see the Logan in the shape of the body of the Hanover.

I'm adding the Hanover to my list of dowel styles.Thanks @coach943 and @whateve!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It's a Hanover bag. I don't have any other information about it. Coach made an archival version around 2012.





coach943 said:


> Thank you! I haven't see them very often, but I really like the dowels and the length of the strap.





Lake Effect said:


> Neat looking! And not just because it’s BT! Cool find.



I did some poking around and came up with some examples of the Legacy Archival Hanover, style #22405:
ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --

and

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Coach-Purse-Legacy-Archive-Crossbody-Satchel-Yellow-22405/312543533760

ETA: I can't tell if the second one is authentic


----------



## Nalasmom85

What is this one?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nalasmom85 said:


> What is this one?


I believe more pictures are needed, not only to identify but to make sure it's Coach.

I can't recall a bag with just the HAC logo and sans the Coach name.

ETA: Is it listed somewhere?


----------



## Nalasmom85

BeenBurned said:


> I believe more pictures are needed, not only to identify but to make sure it's Coach.
> 
> I can't recall a bag with just the HAC logo and sans the Coach name.
> 
> ETA: Is it listed somewhere?


Yes, it was listed but just sold.


----------



## whateve

Nalasmom85 said:


> Yes, it was listed but just sold.


Post a link to the listing.


----------



## Nalasmom85

whateve said:


> Post a link to the listing.


Too good not to share: Coach Black Leather Handbag
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m65167986968/


----------



## BeenBurned

Nalasmom85 said:


> What is this one?





BeenBurned said:


> I believe more pictures are needed, not only to identify but to make sure it's Coach.
> 
> I can't recall a bag with just the HAC logo and sans the Coach name.
> 
> ETA: Is it listed somewhere?





Nalasmom85 said:


> Yes, it was listed but just sold.





whateve said:


> Post a link to the listing.





Nalasmom85 said:


> Too good not to share: Coach Black Leather Handbag
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m65167986968/


Thanks for the link.

Unless someone is familiar with that bag, I can't authenticate it because the seller didn't show the white label that is probably inside the bag somewhere.


----------



## Nalasmom85

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Unless someone is familiar with that bag, I can't authenticate it because the seller didn't show the white label that is probably inside the bag somewhere.



No problem I understand. I haven’t seen the style before so I was curious myself


----------



## CoachMaven

Catbird9 said:


> I did some poking around and came up with some examples of the Legacy Archival Hanover, style #22405:
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Coach-Purse-Legacy-Archive-Crossbody-Satchel-Yellow-22405/312543533760
> 
> ETA: I can't tell if the second one is authentic


A friend of mine has that very same one in the Archival in yellow. It looks real.


----------



## CoachMaven

Nalasmom85 said:


> What is this one?


I am not authenticating, but that looks like a Taxi Tote: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...aO2TGfebL1b-ieB831geM56pmCQLjECRoC0r8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Marlies

Lake Effect said:


> If you go to the Clubhouse subforum , there is a thread for the Ace Satchel. I don’t believe you can find them online at Coach anymore. However I see them on eBay regularly . I was lucky enough to snag a deal on one in Cornflower last November! They are out there


Awesome!  I’ll check it out. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachMaven said:


> I am not authenticating, but that looks like a Taxi Tote:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-33915-Embossed-Leather-Large-Taxi-Tote-599c4f14713fdeabd900dc90?utm_source=gdm&ad_partner=google&l_con=NWT/NEW&utm_source=gdm&utm_campaign=1822498685&campaign_id=1822498685&ad_partner=google&gskid=pla-647884378041&gcid=345192432600&ggid=73186641247&gdid=c&g_network=g&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=CjwKCAjw_YPnBRBREiwAIP6TJxev0zRt3mk4boCJJdTluyaO2TGfebL1b-ieB831geM56pmCQLjECRoC0r8QAvD_BwE


That is helpful but the picture of the white tag is needed.


----------



## CoachMaven

BeenBurned said:


> That is helpful but the picture of the white tag is needed.


Here's another listing I found with the little tag. Man, you'd think it would be easier to find! No one posts these from that era, only the creed, which has no numbers. 
https://www.reebonz.com/ae/coach/bags/coach-33915-shoulder-bag-tote-bag-leather-12913428


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachMaven said:


> Here's another listing I found with the little tag. Man, you'd think it would be easier to find! No one posts these from that era, only the creed, which has no numbers.
> https://www.reebonz.com/ae/coach/bags/coach-33915-shoulder-bag-tote-bag-leather-12913428


You're correct. Few sellers know what they need to show in order to reassure buyers that they're getting the real deal, allow authenticators to give accurate evaluations of the bag(s) in question and to protect themselves in the event of a dispute. 

The listing you gave as an example @CoachMaven does (IMO) show a genuine bag but that doesn't prove anything with regard to the Mercari listing. I do get that the bag on Mercari has been sold and hopefully, the buyer is getting an authentic bag. 

Now @Nalasmom85 knows the style number and name to search to try to find another.  (Note: sellers may not use "taxi" as part of their title or description because they may not know the name, but a search of "coach tote 33915" might eventually get some hits.


----------



## musiclover

Thanks again for authenticating my bag, @whateve  and @Hyacinth. Do you have a name for it by any chance?  I love how the top sort of folds down to the pocket when it’s on the shoulder.


----------



## hetha2001

musiclover said:


> Thanks again for authenticating my bag, @whateve  and @Hyacinth. Do you have a name for it by any chance?  I love how the top sort of folds down to the pocket when it’s on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4437838



I was looking for something similar recently in the “vintage coach photos & chat” board (post 11740 on 5/17/19). A few options were suggested, 4075 and 4070, plus a Bleecker.

I ended up purchasing a Helens Legacy because I wanted a long strap for crossbody. How does this fit? Can you do crossbody or shoulder carry only?


----------



## musiclover

hetha2001 said:


> I was looking for something similar recently in the “vintage coach photos & chat” board (post 11740 on 5/17/19). A few options were suggested, 4075 and 4070, plus a Bleecker.
> 
> I ended up purchasing a Helens Legacy because I wanted a long strap for crossbody. How does this fit? Can you do crossbody or shoulder carry only?


Thank you for the info?

This bag I can only carry on the shoulder due to the strap length.  I'm not a big fan of Crossbody bags so a long strap is not a priority for me.  But it is so comfortable and actually stays on my shoulder when I'm walking.  I can probably use this bag a lot while travelling as it's soft and squishy so it would be packable.


----------



## Hyacinth

musiclover said:


> Thanks again for authenticating my bag, @whateve  and @Hyacinth. Do you have a name for it by any chance?  I love how the top sort of folds down to the pocket when it’s on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4437838




Hetha 2001 is probably right that it's either a 4070 or a 4075 but since those are two different sizes of the same style, we STILL need measurements.

You can figure it out.


----------



## musiclover

Hyacinth said:


> Hetha 2001 is probably right that it's either a 4070 or a 4075 but since those are two different sizes of the same style, we STILL need measurements.
> 
> You can figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 4438621


Hi Hyacinth, I apologize, my misunderstanding.  I finally realized there's a difference between serial number and style number.  Thank you for your patience.  And thank you also for the catalogue photo.  @whateve posted one for me as well in another thread.  I am truly grateful for the extra lengths you Ladies go to for newbies to vintage such as myself.

I've measured my new to me bag. And according to the measurements I have the larger of the Bucket Bags. 

11" from top to bottom


11 3/4-12" across the width


4 3/4" depth of the bottom of the bag


----------



## Mistyfang

Can someone help ID this foldover for me? I bought it at least 2 years ago. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mistyfang said:


> Can someone help ID this foldover for me? I bought it at least 2 years ago. Thanks in advance.


Is there a creed? Is there a white tag inside, either sewn into the lining or inside the inner pocket?


----------



## Mistyfang

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a creed? Is there a white tag inside, either sewn into the lining or inside the inner pocket?


 Thank you BeenBurned, there is no creed but there is a tiny tiny white tag sewn inside and it says 56117. Search online confirms it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mistyfang said:


> Thank you BeenBurned, there is no creed but there is a tiny tiny white tag sewn inside and it says 56117. Search online confirms it. Thanks again for your help.


While I don't question your bag (since you bought it from Coach), I'm posting a caveat to lurkers. 

Just because the "style number" may match the correct bag, that doesn't necessarily mean that a bag is authentic and it should be looked at on the Authenticate This COACH thread. The following is an example of why. (It's from a post I made here in the past.)


----------



## Hyacinth

musiclover said:


> Hi Hyacinth, I apologize, my misunderstanding.  I finally realized there's a difference between serial number and style number.  Thank you for your patience.  And thank you also for the catalogue photo.  @whateve posted one for me as well in another thread.  I am truly grateful for the extra lengths you Ladies go to for newbies to vintage such as myself.
> 
> I've measured my new to me bag. And according to the measurements I have the larger of the Bucket Bags.
> 
> 11" from top to bottom
> View attachment 4438670
> 
> 11 3/4-12" across the width
> View attachment 4438672
> 
> 4 3/4" depth of the bottom of the bag
> View attachment 4438671



It looks like it's in nice shape too.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

My apologies first of all, because I am not sure if this is an "item", so this is the right thread.
I am curious about what could be a bracelet, or is it some sort of a vintage type charm?
Not sure if it's complete as the last link could be missing more pieces....? 

As I said, just curious, no hurry at all, and as usual thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> My apologies first of all, because I am not sure if this is an "item", so this is the right thread.
> I am curious about what could be a bracelet, or is it some sort of a vintage type charm?
> Not sure if it's complete as the last link could be missing more pieces....?
> 
> As I said, just curious, no hurry at all, and as usual thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4439551


It's a charm. I don't believe it was ever sold separately. I've seen it on some bags without a dogleash clip, making it non-removable.. The one I have is the same as yours. I've seen several with the dogleash clip, which leads me to believe that they came from Coach that way. I still think it came with a bag.


----------



## Caspin22

WishingonaCoach said:


> My apologies first of all, because I am not sure if this is an "item", so this is the right thread.
> I am curious about what could be a bracelet, or is it some sort of a vintage type charm?
> Not sure if it's complete as the last link could be missing more pieces....?
> 
> As I said, just curious, no hurry at all, and as usual thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4439551



Something very similar to this comes on the Soho XL Patent Hobo (12687).  If I recall (I sold mine years ago), the one on that bag is not removable, it's a continuous chain with no clasp.


----------



## musiclover

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like it's in nice shape too.


Thank you!  
I think it’s looking quite lovely!


----------



## Hyacinth

musiclover said:


> Thank you!
> I think it’s looking quite lovely!
> View attachment 4439641
> 
> View attachment 4439642



It looks brand new!


----------



## midorirocks

Hello, I was wondering if this is a Coach handbag. There is a tag on the inside that says Bonnie Cashin.  I know that she was a designer for Coach.  Also, is this from the pre-creed 1960's or from when Cashin left Coach to design her own bags?  Any information would be helpful.


----------



## whateve

midorirocks said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this is a Coach handbag. There is a tag on the inside that says Bonnie Cashin.  I know that she was a designer for Coach.  Also, is this from the pre-creed 1960's or from when Cashin left Coach to design her own bags?  Any information would be helpful.


It was most likely made while Bonnie Cashin was at Coach. The first bags she designed for Coach often didn't have a Coach label, or had both a Coach label and a Bonnie Cashin label. This was made in the 1960s. It was probably called a dinky.


----------



## BeenBurned

midorirocks said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this is a Coach handbag. There is a tag on the inside that says Bonnie Cashin.  I know that she was a designer for Coach.  Also, is this from the pre-creed 1960's or from when Cashin left Coach to design her own bags?  Any information would be helpful.


Nice find!


----------



## musiclover

Hyacinth said:


> It looks brand new!


Thank you!  It’s nice to have a beautiful bag that can handle some of the messier parts of life—like the garden centre!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It's a charm. I don't believe it was ever sold separately. I've seen it on some bags without a dogleash clip, making it non-removable.. The one I have is the same as yours. I've seen several with the dogleash clip, which leads me to believe that they came from Coach that way. I still think it came with a bag.





Caspin22 said:


> Something very similar to this comes on the Soho XL Patent Hobo (12687).  If I recall (I sold mine years ago), the one on that bag is not removable, it's a continuous chain with no clasp.



Thank you so much, I knew you would have an answer for me.
I guess the Soho had that charm and also some Hamptons signature like this one I found


----------



## chinti

hello, im new here. not sure if im posting at the right section.
i recently purchased the coach dumbo camera bag from a local agent that help people purchase stuff from oversea.
i haven't received the bag yet and was wondering are there currently fake coach dumbo camera bag out there in the market?


----------



## pammbw

Hi I would appreciate some help id ing this bag. Purchased at a thrift recently. Once I get the name I will post the rehab in the proper thread Sorry for the huge photos.


----------



## Hyacinth

pammbw said:


> Hi I would appreciate some help id ing this bag. Purchased at a thrift recently. Once I get the name I will post the rehab in the proper thread Sorry for the huge photos.
> View attachment 4441316
> 
> View attachment 4441317



Please post  the measurements.


----------



## whateve

chinti said:


> hello, im new here. not sure if im posting at the right section.
> i recently purchased the coach dumbo camera bag from a local agent that help people purchase stuff from oversea.
> i haven't received the bag yet and was wondering are there currently fake coach dumbo camera bag out there in the market?


Everything might be faked, especially new popular bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

chinti said:


> hello, im new here. not sure if im posting at the right section.
> i recently purchased the coach dumbo camera bag from a local agent that help people purchase stuff from oversea.
> i haven't received the bag yet and was wondering are there currently fake coach dumbo camera bag out there in the market?





whateve said:


> Everything might be faked, especially new popular bags.


Post pictures on the authentication thread when you receive it, referring to post 1, page 1 for the posting format.

If there's a link to the listing from which the agent purchased, include that.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## pammbw

Hyacinth said:


> Please post  the measurements.



8"w x 7" tall with the flap closed and a 19" strap drop. 

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

pammbw said:


> Hi I would appreciate some help id ing this bag. Purchased at a thrift recently. Once I get the name I will post the rehab in the proper thread Sorry for the huge photos.
> View attachment 4441316
> 
> View attachment 4441317





pammbw said:


> 8"w x 7" tall with the flap closed and a 19" strap drop.
> 
> Thank you!


It's a collegiate bag #9815 from the mid to late 80s.


----------



## pammbw

whateve said:


> It's a collegiate bag #9815 from the mid to late 80s.



Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

This picture is from a Japanese listing (found on Google).

Does anyone recall the name of the pattern. I believe it was more than just "op art." Was it scarf print?

TIA.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This picture is from a Japanese listing (found on Google).
> 
> Does anyone recall the name of the pattern. I believe it was more than just "op art." Was it scarf print?
> 
> TIA.


The matching jewelry was just called op art. The collection was called resort.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The matching jewelry was just called op art. The collection was called resort.


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This picture is from a Japanese listing (found on Google).
> 
> Does anyone recall the name of the pattern. I believe it was more than just "op art." Was it scarf print?
> 
> TIA.



This particular print and color combination was called the Resort Op Art Print from around 2008.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> This particular print and color combination was called the Resort Op Art Print from around 2008.


Thanks.

ETA: It's funny because in 2009, I sold a pair of those same sneakers (style: Audrina) and my records only showed "op art" but I assumed there had to be more to the pattern name and I just didn't have a good complete title.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: It's funny because in 2009, I sold a pair of those same sneakers (style: Audrina) and my records only showed "op art" but I assumed there had to be more to the pattern name and I just didn't have a good complete title.



Coach wasn't too concerned with things like style names back then. Remember, that was when the geniuses in charge decided that there was no reason to put catalog descriptions and even style numbers of the items on the same page as the catalog photos? Whoever the Chief Muckity-Muck, who was also the catalog photographer I think, was at the time decided that *only* his pretty pictures were worthy of appearing on the main catalog pages, sordid details like names, numbers and descriptions should be exiled to the back pages of the catalog. A lot of the bloody photography pages didn't even have page numbers! Trying to find item information was like trying to find a black cat in a coal mine. Top management were wallowing in the depths of a MASSIVE ego trip.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Top management were wallowing in the depths of a MASSIVE ego trip.


Hmmmm.

To avoid getting political, I'm sitting on my hands!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> To avoid getting political, I'm sitting on my hands!



Power corrupts. It also tends to make people monumentally *stupid*, not just in business but even moreso in politics. If anyone wants to slap me down for sounding politcal they're welcome to. On THIS day especially, I think that millions of serviceman and women who died in combat not just for this country but for dozens of others around the world are rolling over in their graves. May all of their ghosts come back to haunt the people in power who have made a mockery of their sacrifice.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Good morning ladies, I'm sorry but here I am with more of my silly questions.
A friend was using this little cutie (style I have never seen before), and when I asked the name, she said she didn't remember, I replied that the creed would have the number, but it is one of those that do not, then I said... it must be a little tag sewn in the inside pocket, but there was not.
She bought it at an outlet so I know it's real, but just wondering... some of the bags had creed with no number and no tag inside?
This is the bag


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm sorry but here I am with more of my silly questions.
> A friend was using this little cutie (style I have never seen before), and when I asked the name, she said she didn't remember, I replied that the creed would have the number, but it is one of those that do not, then I said... it must be a little tag sewn in the inside pocket, but there was not.
> She bought it at an outlet so I know it's real, but just wondering... some of the bags had creed with no number and no tag inside?
> This is the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445769


There should be a white tag. If it's not sewn into the lining by the made in tag, it is probably buried inside the zippered pocket (or if there's an open pocket, there). Sometimes it's necessary to (literally) pull the lining out to turn the pocket inside out to find it.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> There should be a white tag. If it's not sewn into the lining by the made in tag, it is probably buried inside the zippered pocket (or if there's an open pocket, there). Sometimes it's necessary to (literally) pull the lining out to turn the pocket inside out to find it.



No, there was no tag. It has only 1 zippered pocket. We looked inside pulling the liner, because it happened to me once, I couldn't see the tag, with the liner out I found out that it had been almost shredded, but the remnants were there.
No signs of ever being one.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm sorry but here I am with more of my silly questions.
> A friend was using this little cutie (style I have never seen before), and when I asked the name, she said she didn't remember, I replied that the creed would have the number, but it is one of those that do not, then I said... it must be a little tag sewn in the inside pocket, but there was not.
> She bought it at an outlet so I know it's real, but just wondering... some of the bags had creed with no number and no tag inside?
> This is the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445769





BeenBurned said:


> There should be a white tag. If it's not sewn into the lining by the made in tag, it is probably buried inside the zippered pocket (or if there's an open pocket, there). Sometimes it's necessary to (literally) pull the lining out to turn the pocket inside out to find it.





WishingonaCoach said:


> No, there was no tag. It has only 1 zippered pocket. We looked inside pulling the liner, because it happened to me once, I couldn't see the tag, with the liner out I found out that it had been almost shredded, but the remnants were there.
> No signs of ever being one.



I was going to come back and apologize for not being able to help with this one but I did a bit more digging and found what I think is the style. 

See this listing. Note that the listing DOES show a white tag with numbers and it appears to be inside the zippered pocket, style 35373. In the picture of the inside of the price tag, Bloomingdales covered the style name so I can't read it but the seller calls it, "COACH Mini Duffle Chain Braided Leather Pink Crossbody Shoulder Bag"


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> No, there was no tag. It has only 1 zippered pocket. We looked inside pulling the liner, because it happened to me once, I couldn't see the tag, with the liner out I found out that it had been almost shredded, but the remnants were there.
> No signs of ever being one.





BeenBurned said:


> I was going to come back and apologize for not being able to help with this one but I did a bit more digging and found what I think is the style.
> 
> See this listing. Note that the listing DOES show a white tag with numbers and it appears to be inside the zippered pocket, style 35373. In the picture of the inside of the price tag, Bloomingdales covered the style name so I can't read it but the seller calls it, "COACH Mini Duffle Chain Braided Leather Pink Crossbody Shoulder Bag"



I found a listing for a white one with gold chain and colored stitching, like the one in question:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-White-Leather-Bucket-Cross-body-Shoulder-Bag-Rainbow/153395987771


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I found a listing for a white one with gold chain and colored stitching, like the one in question:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-White-Leather-Bucket-Cross-body-Shoulder-Bag-Rainbow/153395987771


It does look like the same bag. Perhaps asking the seller to hunt for an supply a picture of the white label will confirm the style number.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> I was going to come back and apologize for not being able to help with this one but I did a bit more digging and found what I think is the style.
> 
> See this listing. Note that the listing DOES show a white tag with numbers and it appears to be inside the zippered pocket, style 35373. In the picture of the inside of the price tag, Bloomingdales covered the style name so I can't read it but the seller calls it, "COACH Mini Duffle Chain Braided Leather Pink Crossbody Shoulder Bag"





Catbird9 said:


> I found a listing for a white one with gold chain and colored stitching, like the one in question:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-White-Leather-Bucket-Cross-body-Shoulder-Bag-Rainbow/153395987771





BeenBurned said:


> It does look like the same bag. Perhaps asking the seller to hunt for an supply a picture of the white label will confirm the style number.



Ladies, thank you so much for trying to help, sorry to be taking your time.

I have also been searching, not because I doubt my friend has a fake, but because I love "mysteries" LOL.
I found this, it is not the same style and it was made for Factory, so the difference could be there?


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for trying to help, sorry to be taking your time.
> 
> I have also been searching, not because I doubt my friend has a fake, but because I love "mysteries" LOL.
> I found this, it is not the same style and it was made for Factory, so the difference could be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445897


Without seeing the label, it's hard to say whether 35153 is MFF or if it's FP but was transferred to the outlet and had a new (outlet) price tag made and attached. 

The bags shown appear to be similar styles but with slightly different measurements, thus the reason for the different style numbers. (and there's also variation in how sellers measure.)


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing the label, it's hard to say whether 35153 is MFF or if it's FP but was transferred to the outlet and had a new (outlet) price tag made and attached.
> 
> The bags shown appear to be similar styles but with slightly different measurements, thus the reason for the different style numbers. (and there's also variation in how sellers measure.)


Yes, you are absolutely right.
We still do not know about the tag, but at least we know the style number and name.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm sorry but here I am with more of my silly questions.
> A friend was using this little cutie (style I have never seen before), and when I asked the name, she said she didn't remember, I replied that the creed would have the number, but it is one of those that do not, then I said... it must be a little tag sewn in the inside pocket, but there was not.
> She bought it at an outlet so I know it's real, but just wondering... some of the bags had creed with no number and no tag inside?
> This is the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445769





BeenBurned said:


> I was going to come back and apologize for not being able to help with this one but I did a bit more digging and found what I think is the style.
> 
> See this listing. Note that the listing DOES show a white tag with numbers and it appears to be inside the zippered pocket, style 35373. In the picture of the inside of the price tag, Bloomingdales covered the style name so I can't read it but the seller calls it, "COACH Mini Duffle Chain Braided Leather Pink Crossbody Shoulder Bag"





WishingonaCoach said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for trying to help, sorry to be taking your time.
> 
> I have also been searching, not because I doubt my friend has a fake, but because I love "mysteries" LOL.
> I found this, it is not the same style and it was made for Factory, so the difference could be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445897





WishingonaCoach said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right.
> We still do not know about the tag, but at least we know the style number and name.


It was made for FP stores. The style numbers are different on the white with multicolor and the pink as there are differences in the amount of whipstitching and chains.


----------



## Rusty65

Hi there, will someone please tell me what this style is called?


----------



## whateve

Rusty65 said:


> Hi there, will someone please tell me what this style is called?


It's probably a Blake mini carryall, F37635. It's made for factory. There are other sizes.


----------



## tifphany

Looking for help on this one! I can't make out the tag numbers. But I can almost tell the last one is a P so possible this is a pilot bag for the gathered leather. I'm comparing it to purple gathered leather 15931. Thoughts?


----------



## Hyacinth

tifphany said:


> Looking for help on this one! I can't make out the tag numbers. But I can almost tell the last one is a P so possible this is a pilot bag for the gathered leather. I'm comparing it to purple gathered leather 15931. Thoughts?



I'm not sure it's a "P". It looks like there are 5 digits in the style number, and since all bags made in 2009 would have to have had 5 numbers, any serial number that also included a P for Pilot should have had 6 digits on that side. All of those gathered leather styles had 5-digit style numbers. If there are only 5, then it's a standard 2009 style number. Coach had changed to 5-number style codes starting in 2006.

Darned if I can tell what the actual number is though. In 2009 the first digit of a handbag style number should have been "1" and that doesn't look like a 1. *Maybe someone with better eyes can take a look?*


----------



## tifphany

Hyacinth said:


> In 2009 the first digit of a handbag style number should have been "1" and that doesn't look like a 1. Maybe someone with better eyes can take a look?


It's definitely NOT a 1. Maybe 9, 8, or 6. It doesn't feel like a fake. Hefty leather and hardware. Excellent stitching.


----------



## BeenBurned

tifphany said:


> Looking for help on this one! I can't make out the tag numbers. But I can almost tell the last one is a P so possible this is a pilot bag for the gathered leather. I'm comparing it to purple gathered leather 15931. Thoughts?





Hyacinth said:


> I'm not sure it's a "P". It looks like there are 5 digits in the style number, and since all bags made in 2009 would have to have had 5 numbers, any serial number that also included a P for Pilot should have had 6 digits on that side. All of those gathered leather styles had 5-digit style numbers. If there are only 5, then it's a standard 2009 style number. Coach had changed to 5-number style codes starting in 2006.
> 
> Darned if I can tell what the actual number is though. In 2009 the first digit of a handbag style number should have been "1" and that doesn't look like a 1. *Maybe someone with better eyes can take a look?*





tifphany said:


> It's definitely NOT a 1. Maybe 9, 8, or 6. It doesn't feel like a fake. Hefty leather and hardware. Excellent stitching.


I looked earlier and couldn't read it so I just passed over. 

The first digit is NOT a 1. It looks like a 9 to me. 

Is (or was) this bag listed somewhere?


----------



## tifphany

BeenBurned said:


> I looked earlier and couldn't read it so I just passed over.
> 
> The first digit is NOT a 1. It looks like a 9 to me.
> 
> Is (or was) this bag listed somewhere?


Yes, I purchased on eBay. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312596143753


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I looked earlier and couldn't read it so I just passed over.
> 
> The first digit is NOT a 1. It looks like a 9 to me.
> 
> Is (or was) this bag listed somewhere?





tifphany said:


> Yes, I purchased on eBay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312596143753


*NOTE TO EVERYONE!! Please refer to post one, page 1 for posting format. When authentication requests are for items that were listed online somewhere, we NEED to see the listing and seller ID!*

In this case, it's a seller with a long history of not verifying authenticity and a search of her name (here and google) pull up fakes.

Ugh! I'm not surprised.

After further research, I'm not comfortable with the bag and personally, I'd return it. *I don't believe that bag was made by Coach.*

While many of the Madison gathered bags have this type of logo: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,
those with the logo on a front patch (as on the bag in question) have the "COACH" name *under* the HAC logo:





And in fact, I didn't find a single authentic item with the logo having the "Coach" name above the HAC plaque as the following shows in LINDA's ( lindas) listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

I didn't realize this post wasn't even made on the authentication thread.


----------



## Ishop4me

I’ve searched -I give up/Pretty sure it’s not Bleeker /Hampton/ Soho /Peyton / Legacy. I’ve searched for saddle flap Crossbody purse etc. since there is not a creed on the inside I have no style numbers to reference. Beenburned or Hyacinth-your thoughts on ID. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> I’ve searched -I give up/Pretty sure it’s not Bleeker /Hampton/ Soho /Peyton / Legacy. I’ve searched for saddle flap Crossbody purse etc. since there is not a creed on the inside I have no style numbers to reference. Beenburned or Hyacinth-your thoughts on ID. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449668
> View attachment 4449669
> View attachment 4449670


Style 41834 - Legacy Garcia crossbody bag. (ETA: from 2008)

ETA #2: "Garcia" may not be part of the name.


----------



## tifphany

BeenBurned said:


> And in fact, I didn't find a single authentic item with the logo having the "Coach" name above the HAC plaque as the following shows in LINDA's ( lindas) listing.
> View attachment 4449662


I had that sinking feeling when I couldn't make out the ID. NONE of my other items have that format in the plaque. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

tifphany said:


> I had that sinking feeling when I couldn't make out the ID. NONE of my other items have that format in the plaque. Thank you!


Make sure she covers return shipping. It's SNAD.


----------



## Ishop4me

It was Legacy! Thank you soooo much -I couldn’t find it-I Love You!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ishop4me said:


> It was Legacy! Thank you soooo much -I couldn’t find it-I Love You!!!!


And a google image search of the style number: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=coa..._MjiAhXQTN8KHc30ClkQ_AUIEigD&biw=1280&bih=549


----------



## Hyacinth

tifphany said:


> I had that sinking feeling when I couldn't make out the ID. NONE of my other items have that format in the plaque. Thank you!



One more thing just to be 100 percent sure - please post a *close, clear readable photo of that round magnetic snap at the top of the Bag.* I need to be able to read the stamping on the "male" side of the snap, the side with the little "thingie" sticking out. But like BeenBurned said, all the evidence so far points to fake. That style, in fact ALL the Gathered Leather Madisons, weren't even introduced until late Summer or Autumn of 2010 according to the Wayback Machine, almost a year and a half _after_ the date code in the serial number. That's too long a gap even for a Pilot bag.
(ETA to change "before" to "after")

And PLEASE have your purchases authenticated before buying - "Hefty leather and hardware. Excellent stitching." can NEVER prove a Coach is genuine. There's a LOT more to authenticating a bag than just looking at the stitching.

(SIGH) " linda*s***stuff " does it again. No closeup of the creed and serial number either.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Style 41834 - Legacy Garcia crossbody bag. (ETA: from 2008)
> 
> *ETA #2: "Garcia" may not be part of the name.*




Yep, Garcia was the name Coach gave to that type of leather. But some of us still use it as part of the unofficial style name because the leather and those double-ring buckles are so distinctive. And so Purrrrdy!


----------



## BeenBurned

tifphany said:


> Yes, I purchased on eBay.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312596143753





Hyacinth said:


> (SIGH) " linda*s***stuff " does it again. No closeup of the creed and serial number either.


O M G ! Did you happen to notice this statement in the listing? 

_This item has been authenticated by My Poupette, the world's oldest online authentication service!_
_

_


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> O M G ! Did you happen to notice this statement in the listing?
> 
> _This item has been authenticated by My Poupette, the world's oldest online authentication service!
> 
> View attachment 4450077
> _



AGAIN ???

Sheesh, are those people even able to put their hands in their back pockets and find their backsides? How many mistakes "authenticating" Coach products by My Poupette does that make now, I wonder? Are they in some kind of competition with Entrupy for "Most Mistakes By A 'Professional' Coach Product  Authenticator"? 

JMO


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, I'm stumped on this one, can anyone help ID? I feel like I SHOULD have this in my files! No measurements are given.Thank you.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-coach-purses-handbags-used-/372682629536


----------



## Twintoo

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, I'm stumped on this one, can anyone help ID? I feel like I SHOULD have this in my files! No measurements are given.Thank you.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-coach-purses-handbags-used-/372682629536
> 
> View attachment 4450614



Maybe the LEWISTON BAG No. 9931?


----------



## Catbird9

Twintoo said:


> Maybe the LEWISTON BAG No. 9931?
> 
> View attachment 4450675


Thanks! I was looking at the Lewiston, but the description says "inside zipper pocket," and this one has a slip pocket inside.


----------



## Minchanka

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, I'm stumped on this one, can anyone help ID? I feel like I SHOULD have this in my files! No measurements are given.Thank you.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-coach-purses-handbags-used-/372682629536
> 
> View attachment 4450614


Could it be Carnival with pics at a weird angle?  Carnival is more rectangular in real life.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Several of the early 90s zip-top styles seem vaguely toaster-shaped to me. I made a collage of these "toaster bags" (wondering if maybe the designers at Coach were influenced by the 1986 children's book, _The Brave Little Toaster_.)
> Starting from top left, clockwise
> 1. 9895 Brighton Bag 11.75 x 8.25 x 4
> 2. 9760 Camera Bag 10 x 7 x 2.5
> 3. 9087 Metropolis Zip 9.25 x 7.5 x 3.5
> 4. 9931 Lewiston Bag 9.5 x 7 x 3.25
> 5. 9902 Oliver Bag 12.5 x 8 x 3.25





Catbird9 said:


> Hi, I'm stumped on this one, can anyone help ID? I feel like I SHOULD have this in my files! No measurements are given.Thank you.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-coach-purses-handbags-used-/372682629536
> 
> View attachment 4450614


Just from eyeballing it (looking at the proportion of the front pocket as compared to the top and bottom of the bag, and the rounded upper top), from your famous Toaster collage lol, I would lean toward the Camera bag. Were you the lucky winner?


----------



## Catbird9

Minchanka said:


> Could it be Carnival with pics at a weird angle?  Carnival is more rectangular in real life.



Oooh, thanks, I always forget about the Carnival. I found a pic of it that shows it with a skinny clip-on strap, though, and it's more rectangular, like you say.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Carnival Bag



Lake Effect said:


> Just from eyeballing it (looking at the proportion of the front pocket as compared to the top and bottom of the bag, and the rounded upper top), from your famous Toaster collage lol, I would lean toward the Camera bag. Were you the lucky winner?



Oh yeah, the Toasters! LOL.

A Camera Bag it might well be, but my pics show two outside pockets on the Camera Bag 9760. The mystery bag only has one outside pocket.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Camera Bag

Yes, I did win it, so when it comes I'll have to measure it and see if that helps narrow it down.

Thank you both!


----------



## Minchanka

Catbird9 said:


> Oooh, thanks, I always forget about the Carnival. I found a pic of it that shows it with a skinny clip-on strap, though, and it's more rectangular, like you say.
> 
> View attachment 4450730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnival Bag
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the Toasters! LOL.
> 
> A Camera Bag it might well be, but my pics show two outside pockets on the Camera Bag 9760. The mystery bag only has one outside pocket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Bag
> 
> Yes, I did win it, so when it comes I'll have to measure it and see if that helps narrow it down.
> 
> Thank you both!


Hmm, my Carnival (or, the bag I thought was a Carnival) has the same strap as City in terms of width and attachment.  Mine looks like the one in this listing https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Brown-Carnival-Crossbody-9925-5bd235ff7386bc439bae3be6
Now I wonder if there were different “generations” of Carnival.   I googled the image and most of the bags indeed have the thin strap with dog leash clips.


----------



## Catbird9

Minchanka said:


> Hmm, my Carnival (or, the bag I thought was a Carnival) has the same strap as City in terms of width and attachment.  Mine looks like the one in this listing https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Brown-Carnival-Crossbody-9925-5bd235ff7386bc439bae3be6
> Now I wonder if there were different “generations” of Carnival.   I googled the image and most of the bags indeed have the thin strap with dog leash clips.


Hmm. Unfortunately, the one in the Poshmark listing is fake. You might want to have yours authenticated if you haven't already.


----------



## BeenBurned

Minchanka said:


> Hmm, my Carnival (or, the bag I thought was a Carnival) has the same strap as City in terms of width and attachment.  Mine looks like the one in this listing https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Brown-Carnival-Crossbody-9925-5bd235ff7386bc439bae3be6
> Now I wonder if there were different “generations” of Carnival.   I googled the image and most of the bags indeed have the thin strap with dog leash clips.





Catbird9 said:


> Hmm. Unfortunately, the one in the Poshmark listing is fake. You might want to have yours authenticated if you haven't already.


LOL! I came to say the same thing. (I had a carnival with the skinny clip strap too.)


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> ... A Camera Bag it might well be, but my pics show two outside pockets on the Camera Bag 9760. The mystery bag only has one outside pocket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Bag
> 
> Yes, I did win it, so when it comes I'll have to measure it and see if that helps narrow it down.
> 
> Thank you both!



Coach's catalog description only mentions one outside pocket - "a convenient outside pocket" is how they describe it. My money's on a Camera Bag. 
ETA - Could you post the photos of the bag you mentioned?

From a 1987 catalog:


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Coach's catalog description only mentions one outside pocket - "a convenient outside pocket" is how they describe it. My money's on a Camera Bag.
> ETA - Could you post the photos of the bag you mentioned?
> 
> From a 1987 catalog:
> View attachment 4450978


It's shown in this post: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-922#post-33144891


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> It's shown in this post:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-922#post-33144891



Yes, I saw that. I was asking to see pictures of both sides showing both pockets, plus the creed if there's a pic of that too.

ETA - Catbird9 may have copied the photos from the Photobucket link in this series of posts from May 2012:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.694619/page-732#post-21989288

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.694619/page-733#post-21989623

and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.694619/page-733#post-21991442
where I posted :
_"#1 has me stumped. It might be a Camera Bag style 9760 from around 1988 although there's almost no information on it and it only mentions one outside pocket instead of two. But that's as close as I can come. I don't have anything even close to a complete record of the bags made during that time period so I'm really just guessing."_

Since the Photobucket link isn't working there's no telling what the bag actually was, and I mentioned that the bag in the pics had 2 outside pockets where the Camera Bag only mentioned one. So apparently the pics weren't of a Camera Bag.

ETA - Here's a bag on Etsy that I identified as a Camera Bag 2 years later with just the one outside pocket;
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181891918/vintage-coach-crossbody-purse-red?show_sold_out_detail=1

The Camera bags we've looked at since then have all had photos showing just one outside pocket, so Catbird9 unfortunately chose the wrong set of photos to save. Here's a more accurate listing if anyone else wants to save photos of the 9760 Camera Bag, the photos on the main listing page still seem to be working:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COACH-TAN-LEATHER-CROSS-BODY-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-BAG-No-085-4620-/391256614834?nma=true&si=F341X01yHXq2%2FkX0KAXAZgpN240%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
or the ones on this Etsy page might still work:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181891918/vintage-coach-crossbody-purse-red?show_sold_out_detail=1


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> Coach's catalog description only mentions one outside pocket - "a convenient outside pocket" is how they describe it. My money's on a Camera Bag.
> ETA - Could you post the photos of the bag you mentioned?
> 
> From a 1987 catalog:
> View attachment 4450978


Thank you Hyacinth! I see what I did. The bag I mentioned was a Camera Bag that I sold a while back. I thought it had two outside pockets because, I now realize, I was looking at two different pictures of the same side of the bag.   I looked at the pictures just now and discovered the picture I'd missed before: the OTHER side of the bag with no pocket. 

OK. so the bag I originally asked about is most likely a Camera Bag. Whew!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

After doing a search on the web and in this site I found out the name and time frame of this bag, but I couldn't find so far the style number. May be now some of you know? Thanks...

Hanover Bag from the early 90s.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> After doing a search on the web and in this site I found out the name and time frame of this bag, but I couldn't find so far the style number. May be now some of you know? Thanks...
> 
> Hanover Bag from the early 90s.
> View attachment 4452170


Based on these posts, it doesn't appear that a style number has been found for it: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-916#post-33119110

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-745#post-30655894

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-441#post-24999597


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Based on these posts, it doesn't appear that a style number has been found for it:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-916#post-33119110
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-745#post-30655894
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-441#post-24999597



Oops...! I missed the most recent post, I read the others and noticed the years, that's why I asked. Thank you, still a mystery I see.


----------



## Charlie Girl

Hello;  I hope I am posting in the right place. I read the site instructions and could not find any information relating to a Coach bag I have had in my closet for many decades, so I am hoping someone can help me.  I am attaching many pictures with this post.  This Coach bag was purchased by my Mother-in-law around 1976 in Westchester, New York.  The purse has never been taken out of the original box and never used until today.  What you see is the original tissue paper it was wrapped in and paper inside the purse and the original box.  It has a little fabric bag inside the purse with 5 information leaflets about Coach.  One says "In the 35 years we have been manufacturing quality Leather Accessories.....".  I also found a serial Number stamped inside the purse:  812-6585.  The purse measures about 11 1/2 inches wide and 10 1/2 inches tall.  I would like the purse to go to a good home, but don't know how much to sell it for or where to sell it.  I would be grateful for any information you can provide.  Thank you.


----------



## Charlie Girl

Charlie Girl said:


> Hello;  I hope I am posting in the right place. I read the site instructions and could not find any information relating to a Coach bag I have had in my closet for many decades, so I am hoping someone can help me.  I am attaching many pictures with this post.  This Coach bag was purchased by my Mother-in-law around 1976 in Westchester, New York.  The purse has never been taken out of the original box and never used until today.  What you see is the original tissue paper it was wrapped in and paper inside the purse and the original box.  It has a little fabric bag inside the purse with 5 information leaflets about Coach.  One says "In the 35 years we have been manufacturing quality Leather Accessories.....".  I also found a serial Number stamped inside the purse:  812-6585.  The purse measures about 11 1/2 inches wide and 10 1/2 inches tall.  I would like the purse to go to a good home, but don't know how much to sell it for or where to sell it.  I would be grateful for any information you can provide.  Thank you.




I am attaching another photo of the little fabric bag with the Coach leaflet information that was inside and the box the purse is in.


----------



## Lake Effect

Charlie Girl said:


> I am attaching another photo of the little fabric bag with the Coach leaflet information that was inside and the box the purse is in.


Sweet! It’s called the Stewardess style #9525. A popular and collectible style, in a popular and collectible color no less! Is it featured in that little leaflet? Others here can chime in on when Coach started producing it. Yes, the early bags came with that packet of stuff. Nice little collector bonus. 
That is not the original box. The 4017 Light Hobo was made in the ‘90s.


----------



## Charlie Girl

Lake Effect said:


> Sweet! It’s called the Stewardess style #9525. A popular and collectible style, in a popular and collectible color no less! Is it featured in that little leaflet? Others here can chime in on when Coach started producing it. Yes, the early bags came with that packet of stuff. Nice little collector bonus.
> That is not the original box. The 4017 Light Hobo was made in the ‘90s.



Hi Lake Effect;   Wow, you are great !!  Thank you.  You are a wealth of information.  Interesting info about the box.  There were several other Coach Purses in boxes.  Maybe I put them in the wrong boxes.   The leaflet featured purses very similar to this one with the buckle and brass eyelets on the shoulder strap. I am attaching photos in the leaflet. 

Would you happen to know a good place to sell the purse ??  What is a reasonable price to sell it for ???


----------



## Lake Effect

Charlie Girl said:


> Hi Lake Effect;   Wow, you are great !!  Thank you.  You are a wealth of information.  Interesting info about the box.  There were several other Coach Purses in boxes.  Maybe I put them in the wrong boxes.   The leaflet featured purses very similar to this one with the buckle and brass eyelets on the shoulder strap. I am attaching photos in the leaflet.
> 
> Would you happen to know a good place to sell the purse ??  What is a reasonable price to sell it for ???


Lol you’re very welcome. I am actually just well read, the real subject matter experts are on the Authenticate This thread  under the shopping sub forum. I don’t sell bags, so I really can’t speak to that. If you can be patient, others will chime in. I don’t believe we are allowed to discuss recommended selling prices here. However, a good place to research selling prices is to go to any of the online sellers and do a search and include Coach, Stewardess, 9525. Then you can see what others are selling theirs for. Again, hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## midorirocks

Hello,
I was wondering what model this Coach bucket bag is?  I can't find any information on it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Why don’t you post it over on Authenticate This. Make sure to give them all the info they need.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-2525


----------



## BeenBurned

midorirocks said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering what model this Coach bucket bag is?  I can't find any information on it.





Lake Effect said:


> Why don’t you post it over on Authenticate This. Make sure to give them all the info they need.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-2525


The bag is authentic but I don't know the style name for 9172. It's from 2001. 

It looks like it could be a (denim?) Bleecker duffle but I just made up that name!


----------



## whateve

Charlie Girl said:


> Hello;  I hope I am posting in the right place. I read the site instructions and could not find any information relating to a Coach bag I have had in my closet for many decades, so I am hoping someone can help me.  I am attaching many pictures with this post.  This Coach bag was purchased by my Mother-in-law around 1976 in Westchester, New York.  The purse has never been taken out of the original box and never used until today.  What you see is the original tissue paper it was wrapped in and paper inside the purse and the original box.  It has a little fabric bag inside the purse with 5 information leaflets about Coach.  One says "In the 35 years we have been manufacturing quality Leather Accessories.....".  I also found a serial Number stamped inside the purse:  812-6585.  The purse measures about 11 1/2 inches wide and 10 1/2 inches tall.  I would like the purse to go to a good home, but don't know how much to sell it for or where to sell it.  I would be grateful for any information you can provide.  Thank you.





Charlie Girl said:


> I am attaching another photo of the little fabric bag with the Coach leaflet information that was inside and the box the purse is in.





Lake Effect said:


> Sweet! It’s called the Stewardess style #9525. A popular and collectible style, in a popular and collectible color no less! Is it featured in that little leaflet? Others here can chime in on when Coach started producing it. Yes, the early bags came with that packet of stuff. Nice little collector bonus.
> That is not the original box. The 4017 Light Hobo was made in the ‘90s.


Lake Effect is right. That is the wrong box. Your stewardess was probably made in the early 80s. There might be a date code on the front of the little booklet. It is 4 digits, like 8004. In my opinion, the first two digits represent the year the booklet was produced, and the last two digit are the month. My example would be April 1980.


----------



## Catbird9

Charlie Girl said:


> Hello;  I hope I am posting in the right place. I read the site instructions and could not find any information relating to a Coach bag I have had in my closet for many decades, so I am hoping someone can help me.  I am attaching many pictures with this post.  This Coach bag was purchased by my Mother-in-law around 1976 in Westchester, New York.  The purse has never been taken out of the original box and never used until today.  What you see is the original tissue paper it was wrapped in and paper inside the purse and the original box.  It has a little fabric bag inside the purse with 5 information leaflets about Coach.  One says "In the 35 years we have been manufacturing quality Leather Accessories.....".  I also found a serial Number stamped inside the purse:  812-6585.  The purse measures about 11 1/2 inches wide and 10 1/2 inches tall.  I would like the purse to go to a good home, but don't know how much to sell it for or where to sell it.  I would be grateful for any information you can provide.  Thank you.





Charlie Girl said:


> I am attaching another photo of the little fabric bag with the Coach leaflet information that was inside and the box the purse is in.





Lake Effect said:


> Sweet! It’s called the Stewardess style #9525. A popular and collectible style, in a popular and collectible color no less! Is it featured in that little leaflet? Others here can chime in on when Coach started producing it. Yes, the early bags came with that packet of stuff. Nice little collector bonus.
> That is not the original box. The 4017 Light Hobo was made in the ‘90s.





whateve said:


> Lake Effect is right. That is the wrong box. Your stewardess was probably made in the early 80s. There might be a date code on the front of the little booklet. It is 4 digits, like 8004. In my opinion, the first two digits represent the year the booklet was produced, and the last two digit are the month. My example would be April 1980.



What a beautiful bag! It's amazing that it's been in your closet all this time and it's in such excellent condition.

You might try selling it on eBay, but be sure research it first to find out how much you should ask. Coach bags made in New York City at the original Coach factory are sought after by collectors, especially in pristine condition.

Here's some information on the Stewardess, part of a huge exhibit at Coach's new headquarters in New York. Fellow tPFer @VintageIsBest posted a fantastic set of photos on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:

Vintage Coach Photos & Chat




The sign reads:

*Stewardess Bag, 1977. Introduced as a "regulation flight attendant's shoulder bag with extra large carrying capacity," the Stewardess bag was favored by jet-setters and magazine editors alike. The signature pairing of style and functionality were so sought-after, Coach was tasked with designing a slimmer version for United Airlines' cabin crew in the 1980s.*


----------



## TMPOL

Hi can you tell me if this Coach is real? I think it’s from the 80’s.


----------



## whateve

TMPOL said:


> Hi can you tell me if this Coach is real? I think it’s from the 80’s.


This is the wrong thread for authentications. However, it is authentic. It is from the early 90s. If you give me measurements, I can tell you the name of the style.


----------



## Charlie Girl

Catbird9 said:


> What a beautiful bag! It's amazing that it's been in your closet all this time and it's in such excellent condition.
> 
> You might try selling it on eBay, but be sure research it first to find out how much you should ask. Coach bags made in New York City at the original Coach factory are sought after by collectors, especially in pristine condition.
> 
> Here's some information on the Stewardess, part of a huge exhibit at Coach's new headquarters in New York. Fellow tPFer @VintageIsBest posted a fantastic set of photos on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:
> 
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
> 
> View attachment 4456645
> 
> 
> The sign reads:
> 
> *Stewardess Bag, 1977. Introduced as a "regulation flight attendant's shoulder bag with extra large carrying capacity," the Stewardess bag was favored by jet-setters and magazine editors alike. The signature pairing of style and functionality were so sought-after, Coach was tasked with designing a slimmer version for United Airlines' cabin crew in the 1980s.*



I am astonished at the exceptional knowledge of the people on this website.  I am so appreciative. I am going to look for more numbers on the leaflets and post what I can find.  I am kinda thrilled to find people that are interested and excited to see this never used old purse. 

My husband thinks he remembers all these Coach boxes in the closet prior to his graduation from College in 1979.  I have to look at the other boxes I have.  I gave away several other new Coach purses from her collection because I did not know they had any value and I did not want to use purses as big as these were, but I am sure that they have never been used because they have been in my closet for about 30 years. 

One leaflet says they have been manufacturing leather goods for 35 years. I looked up the year Coach started, which was 1941, so that leaflet was printed around 1976 or 1977.


----------



## Hyacinth

midorirocks said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering what model this Coach bucket bag is?  I can't find any information on it.





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I don't know the style name for 9172. It's from 2001.
> 
> It looks like it could be a (denim?) Bleecker duffle but I just made up that name!



The style was just called a Duffle Sac. There wasn't any "family" name like Bleecker or Legacy West (looks like it has the Legacy and Legacy West strap buckles that could be used with a single or doubled strap) in the catalogs, just descriptive names like Small, Rugby, Slim, etc, so Denim Duffle Sac is probably as close as we're going to get. The style number fits in with the other rectangular-base Duffle Sacs from 2001. There might have been one posted here before but it's not in any of my catalogs and I've never seen it in the Wayback either.

ETA - the other Duffle Sacs are in the February 2002 Wayback and shown as part of the Legacy collection:
http://web.archive.org/web/20020201162812/http://www.coach.com/shop/handbags.asp


----------



## Charlie Girl

Catbird9 said:


> What a beautiful bag! It's amazing that it's been in your closet all this time and it's in such excellent condition.
> 
> You might try selling it on eBay, but be sure research it first to find out how much you should ask. Coach bags made in New York City at the original Coach factory are sought after by collectors, especially in pristine condition.
> 
> Here's some information on the Stewardess, part of a huge exhibit at Coach's new headquarters in New York. Fellow tPFer @VintageIsBest posted a fantastic set of photos on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:
> 
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
> 
> View attachment 4456645
> 
> 
> The sign reads:
> 
> *Stewardess Bag, 1977. Introduced as a "regulation flight attendant's shoulder bag with extra large carrying capacity," the Stewardess bag was favored by jet-setters and magazine editors alike. The signature pairing of style and functionality were so sought-after, Coach was tasked with designing a slimmer version for United Airlines' cabin crew in the 1980s.*


----------



## Charlie Girl

I found the Numbers you referred to on the leaflet.  I am attaching a photo.  7801.  So my Mother -in-law probably purchased it in 1978.  I would be so honored to have this purse in the Coach Museum / Collection on display.  I wonder if they would want to show it.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies, me the pest again, LOL

I just wanted to ask a question regarding my white Marketing Tote that you identified for me a while bag, style 9665 from the 70s.
Since then I have seen for sale other marketing totes, that although have the same look and dimensions, they are not the same inside. Some have side to side zippered pockets inside, some have 1 zippered and two open... Mine has two small zippered ones.
So, has the style been changing through time but kept the same name/number? I imagine that's the answer, but I would like to know what the experts have to say


----------



## Lake Effect

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies, me the pest again, LOL
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question regarding my white Marketing Tote that you identified for me a while bag, style 9665 from the 70s.
> Since then I have seen for sale other marketing totes, that although have the same look and dimensions, they are not the same inside. Some have side to side zippered pockets inside, some have 1 zippered and two open... Mine has two small zippered ones.
> So, has the style been changing through time but kept the same name/number? I imagine that's the answer, but I would like to know what the experts have to say
> View attachment 4458106
> View attachment 4458108
> View attachment 4458109


Interesting! I had seen a listing for a white Marketing Tote with snaps awhile back, so I am guessing it is yours.
I don’t know any thing about the inside pocket changes. I do have one with the full length zip pockets, with smaller open pockets sew on them, as in your second pic. I do know they changed the size slightly in the later years. I believe they made the depth or length slightly smaller.
ETA, yours appears to be a Creed, no reg #, making it slightly older than mine and the others shown.


----------



## whispery_cinder

Does anyone know what style this is? I bought it years ago and can't remember. The serial is M1082-16820

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

whispery_cinder said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? I bought it years ago and can't remember. The serial is M1082-16820
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463540


Kristin signature satchel


----------



## whispery_cinder

BeenBurned said:


> Kristin signature satchel


 Thank you!! ☺


----------



## Busykitty

Hi, this is my first post and I’m not sure if I’m even doing it right but I’m wondering if this bag is authentic or not if anyone knows?  Thanks


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I’m not sure if I’m even doing it right but I’m wondering if this bag is authentic or not if anyone knows?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468342
> View attachment 4468343
> View attachment 4468344


This isn't the thread for authentications, but I can tell you that bag is fake.

If you purchased it, you should try to get your money back.


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> This isn't the thread for authentications, but I can tell you that bag is fake.
> 
> If you purchased it, you should try to get your money back.



Ok, thanks. Can you tell me what thread that is. I can’t seem to find the proper one.


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Ok, thanks. Can you tell me what thread that is. I can’t seem to find the proper one.


Sure, here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
It is hard to find on this forum. There is no need to post it there now that you've already been told it is fake.


----------



## ILoveBags3271988

Does anyone know the item number for these bags? I'm searching to purchase these. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## momofgirls

Can some tell me the style number to this strap. I can't find it. TIA


----------



## Jenniferb1313

Hello,
I was wondering if someone could help identify this purse.  I received it as a gift quite a few years ago and the interior tag is so faded that I can't see the number. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jenniferb1313 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if someone could help identify this purse.  I received it as a gift quite a few years ago and the interior tag is so faded that I can't see the number. Thank you!


I'd like to see the creed and any other labels inside the bag. There should be a made in label sewn into the lining on the inside left side of the bag.


----------



## Jenniferb1313

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see the creed and any other labels inside the bag. There should be a made in label sewn into the lining on the inside left side of the bag.


 
Let me see if I can get a new photo of it when I get home.  I took a photo last night but just realized it's too blurry to read.  Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

Does anyone know where the plant code C was/is?


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> Does anyone know where the plant code C was/is?


The C plant code was used for the US from 1994 to around 2000. I don't have any record of it being used after that.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hobbsy said:


> Does anyone know where the plant code C was/is?



And by "Made in the US" it could also mean made in a US Territory, like Puerto Rico or the US Virgin Islands. The only US plant code(s) I'm sure about is that A was for New York City, and B _might_ have been Miami. A large number of the skilled leather craftspeople who worked at the NYC plant were originally from Central and South America.


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> The C plant code was used for the US from 1994 to around 2000. I don't have any record of it being used after that.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Hyacinth said:


> And by "Made in the US" it could also mean made in a US Territory, like Puerto Rico or the US Virgin Islands. The only US plant code(s) I'm sure about is that A was for New York City, and B _might_ have been Miami. A large number of the skilled leather craftspeople who worked at the NYC plant were originally from Central and South America.


Coach history is so interesting. Thank you!!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I got this little bag authenticated by whateve (thanks again), then I checked and did searches on the Wayback machine, the catalogs I have, but I couldn't find it. Just curious about the name, if a Soho, pouch, mini hobo....  Any ideas? TIA


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> I got this little bag authenticated by whateve (thanks again), then I checked and did searches on the Wayback machine, the catalogs I have, but I couldn't find it. Just curious about the name, if a Soho, pouch, mini hobo....  Any ideas? TIA
> View attachment 4476173
> View attachment 4476175



I searched the Wayback around the 2002-2003 time period and didn't find it either. I don't think it's a Soho because the buckles aren't the Soho type. They're more like the Legacy West buckles. It's probably some kind of "twill demi hobo" but as far as a specific style name, I couldn't find one.


----------



## Vaseret42

I have a few bags that I would like authenticated. Thank you in advance for any help or directions you can provide.
XL Carly Hobo
Legacy Drawstring
Brown Canvas Hobo
Black Baguette 
Canvas Wristlet


----------



## Hyacinth

Vaseret42 said:


> I have a few bags that I would like authenticated. Thank you in advance for any help or directions you can provide.
> XL Carly Hobo
> Legacy Drawstring
> Brown Canvas Hobo
> Black Baguette
> Canvas Wristlet



Authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in Coach Shopping. Read post One of that thread and follow the instructions. Be sure to post the URLs of where you bought them if they're recent purchases.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Vaseret42

Hyacinth said:


> Authentication requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in Coach Shopping. Read post One of that thread and follow the instructions. Be sure to post the URLs of where you bought them if they're recent purchases.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


Thank you, pardon my newbie error


----------



## fordguy

Hello can anyone help me id this wallet.  I bought one new around 2000/2001 and then was lucky to find another on ebay around 2011.  I have been looking for another one for a while without luck and thought if I had a model number it might help with my searches.  Thank You For Any Help!!!


----------



## whateve

fordguy said:


> Hello can anyone help me id this wallet.  I bought one new around 2000/2001 and then was lucky to find another on ebay around 2011.  I have been looking for another one for a while without luck and thought if I had a model number it might help with my searches.  Thank You For Any Help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477849
> View attachment 4477850
> View attachment 4477851


I doubt anyone who has one will have the style number unless they happen to have the original tags. A 1989 version had a style number of 4790. I don't have yours in my files. I would search for mini skinny or card case. I have a few with the same set up that are called card cases. There are a few on Coach.com now - style numbers 57101 and 54441. There are also similar styles at the outlets. It's a style that Coach has made over and over again with minor changes.


----------



## fordguy

whateve said:


> I doubt anyone who has one will have the style number unless they happen to have the original tags. A 1989 version had a style number of 4790. I don't have yours in my files. I would search for mini skinny or card case. I have a few with the same set up that are called card cases. There are a few on Coach.com now - style numbers 57101 and 54441. There are also similar styles at the outlets. It's a style that Coach has made over and over again with minor changes.


I know the chances are very slim to find but I have exhausted every image search, etsy, ebay and every search phrase I could think of.  I know there are plenty of options currently offered but there is just something about the metal coach tag on the bottom, and having the same wallet for almost 20 years that makes me determined to keep on searching.  Thanks for your information!


----------



## valv54

Ok I have this satchel, its 12 x 8.5 x 5, it was already authenticated, is it a large Madison satchel? Something else? Help please. lol.


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> Ok I have this satchel, its 12 x 8.5 x 5, it was already authenticated, is it a large Madison satchel? Something else? Help please. lol.


It's a Broadway satchel spectator 6891.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> It's a Broadway satchel spectator 6891.


Aaaaaahhhhh! Thank you @whateve !


----------



## CoachMaven

valv54 said:


> Ok I have this satchel, its 12 x 8.5 x 5, it was already authenticated, is it a large Madison satchel? Something else? Help please. lol.


I just got one of these myself in Britsh Tan! Did yours come with a long strap as well?


----------



## valv54

CoachMaven said:


> I just got one of these myself in Britsh Tan! Did yours come with a long strap as well?


No it had no strap.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Can anyone ID this clutch/wristlet with a name, style number and year?  It is about 9.5"L x 5"H Thanks!


----------



## Caledonia

I can't make out the mark on the inside of my small trifold wallet in penguin print. Not 1941 to my eyes.


----------



## Catbird9

Caledonia said:


> I can't make out the mark on the inside of my small trifold wallet in penguin print. Not 1941 to my eyes.
> View attachment 4489330
> View attachment 4489331


I'm not seeing anything like 1941 either. Are you sure it's a Coach wallet?


----------



## Caledonia

Catbird9 said:


> I'm not seeing anything like 1941 either. Are you sure it's a Coach wallet?


I purchased from fos, 70/20/10


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> I can't make out the mark on the inside of my small trifold wallet in penguin print. Not 1941 to my eyes.
> View attachment 4489330
> View attachment 4489331





Catbird9 said:


> I'm not seeing anything like 1941 either. Are you sure it's a Coach wallet?





Caledonia said:


> I purchased from fos, 70/20/10


The marking on your wallet is in a hard-to-get  at location but it looks like my comp.

Is it possible to get a straight on picture?


----------



## Caledonia

BeenBurned said:


> The marking on your wallet is in a hard-to-get  at location but it looks like my comp.
> 
> Is it possible to get a straight on picture?
> View attachment 4489374


Yes, that’s it! The leather is very soft in that area but I was sure it was a P and 7. What’s the meaning? (I’ve tried taking more pictures but the flash washes out or it’s blurry, I’m sorry that’s the best.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> Yes, that’s it! The leather is very soft in that area but I was sure it was a P and 7. What’s the meaning? (I’ve tried taking more pictures but the flash washes out or it’s blurry, I’m sorry that’s the best.)


I can't answer your question about the meaning. Maybe someone else who knows more about the 1941 Collection has an answer.


----------



## Caledonia

BeenBurned said:


> I can't answer your question about the meaning. Maybe someone else who knows more about the 1941 Collection has an answer.


 Okay, thank you so much.


----------



## Caledonia

BeenBurned said:


> I can't answer your question about the meaning. Maybe someone else who knows more about the 1941 Collection has an answer.


I just did a chat with Coach, if this helps, also picture of tag in my wallet.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I can't answer your question about the meaning. Maybe someone else who knows more about the 1941 Collection has an answer.





Caledonia said:


> I just did a chat with Coach, if this helps, also picture of tag in my wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4489611
> View attachment 4489609


OMG! I can't believe that Coach response. 

For the record, what I meant when I said I didn't know the meaning was that the symbol on the 1941 collection items with what you thought should be "1941." 

I know the meaning of the "serial number" on the creed and on the white tags on items that have those tags. 

What amazes me is that the Coach CS person had to check with someone about how to read serials!


----------



## Caledonia

BeenBurned said:


> OMG! I can't believe that Coach response.
> 
> For the record, what I meant when I said I didn't know the meaning was that the symbol on the 1941 collection items with what you thought should be "1941."
> 
> I know the meaning of the "serial number" on the creed and on the white tags on items that have those tags.
> 
> What amazes me is that the Coach CS person had to check with someone about how to read serials!


And to be clear, I didn’t ask about the white tag, I described the X with what appears to be 1, P, 7, S. I just uploaded photo of tag here to show what I had.


----------



## Hyacinth

*BeenBurned and Caledonia*

Based on nothing but my own over-active imagination and the animal-skin graphic with it I'm guessing that it's some kind of internal code or trademark connected to the leather supplier and not meant to be noticed by the buying public. I'm not sure why it's on the tag-shaped comp though, but Coach doesn't explain their thought processes to us peasants. Maybe whoever cut the leather for the tag came across one and thought it was meant to be seen. The facts that the one in the wallet seems to be meant to be hard to see and that several of the digits are different seem to indicate that it's some sort of internal production code, one of those "none of your bloody business" marks by the leather suppliers that we sometimes find in leather coaches.


----------



## BeenBurned

I can't figure out the style of this bag. TIA! 

Measurements: 11.5" high x 12" wide (flattened) x 7.5" wide (at lower corners) x 5.5" deep


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I can't figure out the style of this bag. TIA!
> 
> Measurements: 11.5" high x 12" wide (flattened) x 7.5" wide (at lower corners) x 5.5" deep
> 
> View attachment 4489881
> View attachment 4489882
> View attachment 4489879
> View attachment 4489878
> View attachment 4489880


It looks like a Monterey Hobo #4027


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I can't figure out the style of this bag. TIA!
> 
> Measurements: 11.5" high x 12" wide (flattened) x 7.5" wide (at lower corners) x 5.5" deep
> 
> View attachment 4489881
> View attachment 4489882
> View attachment 4489879
> View attachment 4489878
> View attachment 4489880



Monterey Hobo 4027 from the Lightweight line made in 1992 or 1993




(SIGH) Sniped!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! Any help would be appreciated identifying this crossbody, what this particular print is called and when it was first released. I really like it. Please and thank you.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Can anyone ID this clutch/wristlet with a name, style number and year?  It is about 9.5"L x 5"H Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488919
> View attachment 4488920


I suspect it is from the Madison line from around 2011.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It looks like a Monterey Hobo #4027





Hyacinth said:


> Monterey Hobo 4027 from the Lightweight line made in 1992 or 1993
> 
> View attachment 4489897
> 
> 
> (SIGH) Sniped!


Thank you both!


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Any help would be appreciated identifying this crossbody, what this particular print is called and when it was first released. I really like it. Please and thank you.



It's a woven fabric, not a print, and was very common starting about 20 years ago after Coach switched production of their fabric bags to China (Signature C bags were never made in the USA) along with the larger "standard" Signature C pattern. There are probably thousands of Coach items in that Mini Signature or Mini Sig fabric available on Ebay and other reselling sites. I can't identify the exact style of that bag but it's some sort of Soho Mini Sig Swingpack between maybe 8 to 20 years old.

ETA - Here's what might be the same or a similar style, 44178 from 8 or 10 years ago, the "Z" in the style number means it was made for one of Coach's retail partners such as Macy's or Dillard's in the US.


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Any help would be appreciated identifying this crossbody, what this particular print is called and when it was first released. I really like it. Please and thank you.


Soho mini sig swingpack. There may have been a few similar items with different style numbers but one was 44718. I thought it was from about 2006 but don't quote me on the date.

Arrgh! And I was sniped this time.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Soho mini sig swingpack. There may have been a few similar items with different style numbers but one was 44718. I thought it was from about 2006 but don't quote me on the date.
> 
> *Arrgh! And I was sniped this time*.



Happens to the best of us!  And my photos were probably added after you posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Happens to the best of us!  And my photos were probably added after you posted.


Your pictures weren't there when I posted and you didn't have the style number. So I beat you on that count!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Your pictures weren't there when I posted and you didn't have the style number. So I beat you on that count!



Picky picky!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> the "Z" in the style number means it was made for one of Coach's retail partners such as Macy's or Dillard's in the US.


From what I've been able to figure out (based on where I've seen them), the "Z" bags are styles that Coach made in the past, sometimes MFF and sometimes FP. If they have extra fabric or if the styles are popular or if there's anotehr reason, they make them with Z in front of the style number for the discounters like Nordstrom Rack, TJ Maxx, and the like. 

I've never seen Z bags (with Z in front of the style number) in full priced department stores, whereas I have seen E and M bags (with E and M after the style number) in department stores.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> From what I've been able to figure out (based on where I've seen them), the "Z" bags are styles that Coach made in the past, sometimes MFF and sometimes FP. If they have extra fabric or if the styles are popular or if there's anotehr reason, they make them with Z in front of the style number for the discounters like Nordstrom Rack, TJ Maxx, and the like.
> 
> I've never seen Z bags (with Z in front of the style number) in full priced department stores, whereas I have seen E and M bags (with E and M after the style number) in department stores.



My quoting skills are subpar, but I wanted to thank both of you for such quick and detailled responses! I found an "X" within the black interior tag - does this mean the same thing as the "Z?"


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> My quoting skills are subpar, but I wanted to thank both of you for such quick and detailled responses! I found an "X" within the black interior tag - does this mean the same thing as the "Z?"


LOL! I was going to mention the X that (at least in the past) used to be stamped on creeds but I thought that would be too confusing.

Apparently  Z items are also ineligible for return to or repair by Coach as are the X stamped creed items.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I was going to mention the X that (at least in the past) used to be stamped on creeds but I thought that would be too confusing.
> 
> Apparently  Z items are also ineligible for return to or repair by Coach as are the X stamped creed items.



The bag, arguably, seems to be higher quality than any of the newer sig pieces I've touched. It feels thick and durable. I'll attach a picture of the "x" I found:


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> The bag, arguably, seems to be higher quality than any of the newer sig pieces I've touched. It feels thick and durable. I'll attach a picture of the "x" I found:


I don't think they're of lesser quality. I think Coach just sells them to their retailers considerably lower than they'd normally sell (even at wholesale to their partners) so it's not cost efficient for Coach to warranty those items.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> I suspect it is from the Madison line from around 2011.


Thanks Whateve.


----------



## Nekokat7676

Does anyone have any idea what this is? I’m completely striking out. Thanks!


----------



## katev

I've just purchased this 4157 buckle bag for $30 on ebay and Beenburned has kindly authenticated it for me. I'm guessing that the color is Kiwi and Brass (?) but I see many different shades of green for this bag on the internet, in dark green, bright green, lime green, and almost white mint green. Does anyone know what the real color looked like and do you think that this one is faded? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/273931961390


----------



## whateve

Nekokat7676 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this is? I’m completely striking out. Thanks!


It was called the colorblock swagger chain crossbody. The style number is 25833.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I've just purchased this 4157 buckle bag for $30 on ebay and Beenburned has kindly authenticated it for me. I'm guessing that the color is Kiwi and Brass (?) but I see many different shades of green for this bag on the internet, in dark green, bright green, lime green, and almost white mint green. Does anyone know what the real color looked like and do you think that this one is faded? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/273931961390


The Coach website shows lime as a color for this style in June 1997. The 1998 Spring preview ad mentions kiwi. Since yours was made in 1996, I think it is lime.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> The Coach website shows lime as a color for this style in June 1997. The 1998 Spring preview ad mentions kiwi. Since yours was made in 1996, I think it is lime.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Nekokat7676

whateve said:


> It was called the colorblock swagger chain crossbody. The style number is 25833.



Thanks, Whateve! It looks so different in the other colorways. 

I posted it a few days ago in the authentication forum but I guess it got lost in the shuffle. Is hat something you could help with? Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

Nekokat7676 said:


> Thanks, Whateve! It looks so different in the other colorways.
> 
> I posted it a few days ago in the authentication forum but I guess it got lost in the shuffle. Is hat something you could help with? Thanks again!


I can't help with authenticating newer styles like this. Maybe you could bump your original request (quote it and mention that it was missed.)


----------



## Nekokat7676

whateve said:


> I can't help with authenticating newer styles like this. Maybe you could bump your original request (quote it and mention that it was missed.)



Ok I’ll do that! Thanks for the help— I’m still learning how stuff works around here!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hi everyone, I would appreciate any info on this bag I just got. I believe is authentic so I have not posted on the Authenticate... thread.
Pre creed with metal tab, any official name for it, style number, age (I think from the late 60s, early 70s?) , did it originally have a hang tag....? Any input would be appreciated because I tried to find info already with no luck, just a picture on Pinterest of a black one. TIA

(measures about 9.5 x 8 x 4 inches).


----------



## HumanLeague

Hi everyone! I was hoping to get an ID / authentication on  a Coach bag I recently picked up. I have not seen one similar to this, so I'm unsure if it's a fake or authentic. The stitching, Coach leather badge, and leather seems right, but I'm no expert. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

HumanLeague said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get an ID / authentication on  a Coach bag I recently picked up. I have not seen one similar to this, so I'm unsure if it's a fake or authentic. The stitching, Coach leather badge, and leather seems right, but I'm no expert. Any help is greatly appreciated!


I'm sorry but that bag is fake.

It's trying to copy style 10454.

The style number on your bag, 8F34 belongs to a bag that looks like this:



In the future, note that this thread is for items you know are authentic and just want to know the name of the style. 

 Please post questions about authenticity here; 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hi everyone, I would appreciate any info on this bag I just got. I believe is authentic so I have not posted on the Authenticate... thread.
> Pre creed with metal tab, any official name for it, style number, age (I think from the late 60s, early 70s?) , did it originally have a hang tag....? Any input would be appreciated because I tried to find info already with no luck, just a picture on Pinterest of a black one. TIA
> 
> (measures about 9.5 x 8 x 4 inches).
> 
> View attachment 4496870
> View attachment 4496871
> View attachment 4496872



No guesses?

Am I correct on the time frame? And I am guessing this style had no hang tag?

Again TIA if you have any info.


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hi everyone, I would appreciate any info on this bag I just got. I believe is authentic so I have not posted on the Authenticate... thread.
> Pre creed with metal tab, any official name for it, style number, age (I think from the late 60s, early 70s?) , did it originally have a hang tag....? Any input would be appreciated because I tried to find info already with no luck, just a picture on Pinterest of a black one. TIA
> 
> (measures about 9.5 x 8 x 4 inches).
> 
> View attachment 4496870
> View attachment 4496871
> View attachment 4496872





WishingonaCoach said:


> No guesses?
> 
> Am I correct on the time frame? And I am guessing this style had no hang tag?
> 
> Again TIA if you have any info.



Hopefully one of the Cashin experts will chime in. Based on my limited knowledge, I'd guess it's from the 1960s or very early 70s, when the metal tags were used. It may have had either a baseball hang tag, a cartouche hang tag, or none. There's very little surviving information about names and style numbers from that period.

There are a few listed on eBay right now, if you want to compare.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully one of the Cashin experts will chime in. Based on my limited knowledge, I'd guess it's from the 1960s or very early 70s, when the metal tags were used. It may have had either a baseball hang tag, a cartouche hang tag, or none. There's very little surviving information about names and style numbers from that period.
> 
> There are a few listed on eBay right now, if you want to compare.
> 
> View attachment 4498592



Thank you Catbird9, I guess I had the time frame right, and the hang tag, well no way to know for sure, same as the style name/number.
Thanks as well for the link to Ebay, I didn't search for Cashin, I should have done that.


----------



## Camshotfirst

I’m searching for the name of this bag bc I want it in black. Anyone know the name?


----------



## windowlite

Hello All!  I picked up this used 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach "Avery" brown croco # F26122 but later noticed there was no indication of country of manufacture anywhere.  Is it authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

windowlite said:


> Hello All!  I picked up this used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501800
> View attachment 4501802
> Coach "Avery" brown croco # F26122 but later noticed there was no indication of country of manufacture anywhere.  Is it authentic?


There should be a made in label sewn in the bag to the lining, probably in a side seam.

The bag is authentic but for future requests re authenticity, post here and see post #1 for the info we need.
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**

ETA: Oops, I see that you found that thread!


----------



## windowlite

BeenBurned said:


> There should be a made in label sewn in the bag to the lining, probably in a side seam.
> 
> The bag is authentic but for future requests re authenticity, post here and see post #1 for the info we need.
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> ETA: Oops, I see that you found that thread!


Thank You!


----------



## Hyacinth

windowlite said:


> Hello All!  I picked up this used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501800
> View attachment 4501802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach "Avery" brown croco # F26122 but later noticed there was no indication of country of manufacture anywhere.  Is it authentic?



There should be a small fabric tag somewhere inside the bag showing where it was made. It will probably be along one of the seams of the lining. Coach hasn't put the country of manufacture on the creed for a long time, probably since right around the time your bag was made, 2013.

Yours is genuine


----------



## windowlite

Thank You  BeenBurned and Hyacinth !!


----------



## K.O.

There is a Coach crossbody that looks almost exactly like the LV Favorite MM, but instead it has a turn lock front clasp, whereas the Favorite MM has the built in magnetic closure. The COACH version has the same side pleating, and gold shoulder chain with additional removable leather strap....same as the LV Favorite MM. Does anyone know the name of that coach bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

K.O. said:


> There is a Coach crossbody that looks almost exactly like the LV Favorite MM, but instead it has a turn lock front clasp, whereas the Favorite MM has the built in magnetic closure. The COACH version has the same side pleating, and gold shoulder chain with additional removable leather strap....same as the LV Favorite MM. Does anyone know the name of that coach bag?


I'm not an LV expert but as I understand, MM refers to the size. I believe that many LV bags come in MM. 

Please post a picture of the LV style that you like. It's helpful to those of us who don't know the brand well.


----------



## K.O.

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not an LV expert but as I understand, MM refers to the size. I believe that many LV bags come in MM.
> 
> Please post a picture of the LV style that you like. It's helpful to those of us who don't know the brand well.



Update: I actually finally just  found the pic thread of this purse, and it's called the Coach Signature Mini Ruby Crossbody (see 1st & 2nd pics). Apparently it was made in 2015, and is now discontinued. And yes, you're correct... in LV sizing PM is small, MM is medium,  and GM is large. This coach bag mimics to a 'T' the ever elusive LV Favorite MM (see 3rd & 4th pics), but IMO it is a step up because it has the turnlock flap clasp instead. That little difference solves the problem people had with the sometimes weak magnetic flap closure of the LV Favorite MM.


----------



## houseof999

K.O. said:


> Update: I actually finally just  found the pic thread of this purse, and it's called the Coach Signature Mini Ruby Crossbody (see 1st & 2nd pics). Apparently it was made in 2015, and is now discontinued. And yes, you're correct... in LV sizing PM is small, MM is medium,  and GM is large. This coach bag mimics to a 'T' the ever elusive LV Favorite MM (see 3rd & 4th pics), but IMO it is a step up because it has the turnlock flap clasp instead. That little difference solves the problem people had with the sometimes weak magnetic flap closure of the LV Favorite MM.
> View attachment 4502111
> View attachment 4502112


Ha! I had no idea it was that close to an LV favorite MM! I'm not very familiar with LV products. I have a mini Ruby in ocelot print. Love that thing!


----------



## tandiana

I stumbled on a Coach bag at my local Nordstrom Rack. Doesn't look to have been made for the Outlet store, little Made In tag says Philippines.

Can anyone ID this style? (main compartment shuts with a magnet. One large zip on the inside. Three sewn in pockets on opposite side of inside. Document area (also magnet closure) on front.
Four metal feet on bottom. Just the two shoulder straps. Sides of bag snap closed (or open) to adjust size.) I usually like soft squishy leather but for a briefcase that doesn't work well and this fits my laptop, so SCORE.




2019-07-30 13.04.09




2019-07-30 13.03.39




2019-07-30 13.04.17

(No did not come with laptop, was testing for size and forgot to remove it!)


----------



## tandiana

Well I can't seem to delete this post. I've ID'd the bag. It's a Bailey Carryall.


----------



## Groov1r

I didn't realize this post wasn't even made on the authentication thread.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully one of the Cashin experts will chime in. Based on my limited knowledge, I'd guess it's from the 1960s or very early 70s, when the metal tags were used. It may have had either a baseball hang tag, a cartouche hang tag, or none. There's very little surviving information about names and style numbers from that period.
> 
> There are a few listed on eBay right now, if you want to compare.
> 
> View attachment 4498592



Hi! I can't identify your bag, but I found a few more listings:

This one is colorblocked and claims it's 60s with no hang tag or creed:

https://www.ebth.com/items/10589184...ite-leather-saddle-shoulder-bag-1960s-vintage

Assuming these are authentic, they appear to have an NYC creed and hangtag and one says 70s, so maybe this is a style Coach continued after Bonnie Cashin left: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/VTG-Distressed-Coach-Bonnie-Cashin-Saddle-Bag-58c842b813302a5e4e014b3f

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...Bag-Double-Strap-Tan-5c42507a2beb79c5276f22b6

Good luck! Your bag looks great in any case! The straps kind of remind me of the recent Bandit bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

tandiana said:


> Well I can't seem to delete this post. I've ID'd the bag. It's a Bailey Carryall.


Fyi, general members can’t delete posts, only admins  and since you posted back you have the info, all is well.


----------



## Molly0

Please help me to identify this little pouch that I thrifted today.  I can find no creed, no date code, no style number, only a little “made in China” tab. It seems to be Nubuck, with calf leather trim and crossbody strap.  It is lined in heavy grey satin. Thanks so much for any help.
It’s tiny. About 8”x5”x2”.


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> Please help me to identify this little pouch that I thrifted today.  I can find no creed, no date code, no style number, only a little “made in China” tab. It seems to be Nubuck, with calf leather trim and crossbody strap.  It is lined in heavy grey satin. Thanks so much for any help.
> It’s tiny. About 8”x5”x2”.
> View attachment 4506363
> View attachment 4506364
> View attachment 4506365
> View attachment 4506366


I love a mystery Lol. While I am not familiar with that bag per se, the ring style / orientation is often referred to as a Hippie style. The closure looks the touch lock style that originated with vintage bags. I just did a search on eBay of Coach Hippie bags and few came up a bit larger with the touch lock from 2012 identified from the Poppy Line. It’s a start! I am not getting a nubuc vibe from your pics though.
Edited to add, maybe not the Poppy Line. While they have a touch lock, the shape of the leather attachment is different.


----------



## Molly0

Lake Effect said:


> I love a mystery Lol. While I am not familiar with that bag per se, the ring style / orientation is often referred to as a Hippie style. The closure looks the touch lock style that originated with vintage bags. I just did a search on eBay of Coach Hippie bags and few came up a bit larger with the touch lock from 2012 identified from the Poppy Line. It’s a start! I am not getting a nubuc vibe from your pics though.


Thanks L E.  That gives me something to go on anyway.  I’ll keep googling. 
it’s just the cutest little bag! When I found it, there was no hang tag, so I dug one out that will work.  You may be right about the Nubuck .  I’m not sure about it.  It IS a very strange material tho.  It kind of seems like Nubuck but not really.  I hope I can describe it.  . . . It seems somewhat “nap-like” if you know what I mean.  Very very soft!
Actually it’s downright beautiful! Never seen anything like it!  I imagine it attracts dirt like a magnet since it was really dirty when I found it but I brought it home for a “Woolite” bath and it responded beautifully. Hopefully someone  will recognize it from days gone by?


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Please help me to identify this little pouch that I thrifted today.  I can find no creed, no date code, no style number, only a little “made in China” tab. It seems to be Nubuck, with calf leather trim and crossbody strap.  It is lined in heavy grey satin. Thanks so much for any help.
> It’s tiny. About 8”x5”x2”.
> View attachment 4506363
> View attachment 4506364
> View attachment 4506365
> View attachment 4506366


Not sure if this is the official name but it is from the Poppy line. I have the larger version in red and orange that's called Dylan. Not sure what this one was called. Found this on the Pinterest:


----------



## houseof999

Another pin


----------



## Lake Effect

This listing has a bit of info as well . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/168-COACH-...936&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Molly0

Thankyou ladies!!!  I knew someone here could help.  You’re the best!


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know whether my question can be answered without pictures but I'll try. (I should know better!)

Bag is almost identical to a pocket purse (9755) in size but has a thicker strap with buckle and the front flap only goes half way down the front of the bag (as opposed to pocket purse where it goes to bottom). 

It has exterior open back pocket, interior zippered pocket and gusseted pocket under the front flap. 

Measurements 9.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep.

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether my question can be answered without pictures but I'll try. (I should know better!)
> 
> Bag is almost identical to a pocket purse (9755) in size but has a thicker strap with buckle and the front flap only goes half way down the front of the bag (as opposed to pocket purse where it goes to bottom).
> 
> It has exterior open back pocket, interior zippered pocket and gusseted pocket under the front flap.
> 
> Measurements 9.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you look on ebay to find one? You didn't say what type of creed it had which would help narrow it down to an era. I don't know if you mean there are buckles to attach the strap to the bag or a buckle to adjust the length.


----------



## LaVisioneer

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether my question can be answered without pictures but I'll try. (I should know better!)
> 
> Bag is almost identical to a pocket purse (9755) in size but has a thicker strap with buckle and the front flap only goes half way down the front of the bag (as opposed to pocket purse where it goes to bottom).
> 
> It has exterior open back pocket, interior zippered pocket and gusseted pocket under the front flap.
> 
> Measurements 9.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not an identifier (is that the title?) but I think it's the compartment bag. Not sure if that's the official name (as others have mentioned that people frequently mix up the names) but people seem to refer to it as that. Assuming this listing is authentic this seems to match your description: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/657142579/vintage-coach-black-navy-cross-body


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether my question can be answered without pictures but I'll try. (I should know better!)
> 
> Bag is almost identical to a pocket purse (9755) in size but has a thicker strap with buckle and the front flap only goes half way down the front of the bag (as opposed to pocket purse where it goes to bottom).
> 
> It has exterior open back pocket, interior zippered pocket and gusseted pocket under the front flap.
> 
> Measurements 9.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep.
> 
> Thanks!





whateve said:


> Did you look on ebay to find one? You didn't say what type of creed it had which would help narrow it down to an era. I don't know if you mean there are buckles to attach the strap to the bag or a buckle to adjust the length.





LaVisioneer said:


> I'm not an identifier (is that the title?) but I think it's the compartment bag. Not sure if that's the official name (as others have mentioned that people frequently mix up the names) but people seem to refer to it as that. Assuming this listing is authentic this seems to match your description:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/657142579/vintage-coach-black-navy-cross-body


I knew I should have waited and just posted pictures. I was just being lazy! 

I did look on ebay (very quickly) but I don't always recognize some of the differences among the bags. 

The bag has a made in the United States creed, xxxx-xxx random serial number. 

@LaVisioneer, I think that's that same bag that Miss Muffett has.

I'll be back.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether my question can be answered without pictures but I'll try. (I should know better!)
> 
> Bag is almost identical to a pocket purse (9755) in size but has a thicker strap with buckle and the front flap only goes half way down the front of the bag (as opposed to pocket purse where it goes to bottom).
> 
> It has exterior open back pocket, interior zippered pocket and gusseted pocket under the front flap.
> 
> Measurements 9.5" wide x 6.5" high x 2.5" deep.
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe a Compartment Bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Maybe a Compartment Bag?
> 
> View attachment 4507645


Yup! That's it! It's the larger (regular) version! Style 9850. 

I shouldn't have been so lazy and would have made it a lot easier by just posting pictures! 

Thanks ladies! 

Is the color tabac?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies.
Is there a way to authenticate Coach sunglasses?  I do not have a particular one to ask about, just wondering if there is a section or thread in particular, or the same "authenticate this..." 

TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies.
> Is there a way to authenticate Coach sunglasses?  I do not have a particular one to ask about, just wondering if there is a section or thread in particular, or the same "authenticate this..."
> 
> TIA



Just use the regular ATC thread, I think BeenBurned does sunnies.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Just use the regular ATC thread, I think BeenBurned does sunnies.



Thank you so much.


----------



## christinebun

Can someone help me authenticate this vintage coach bag that I found on Depop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The serial number is 0645 228, I assume it was made in the 1980s. When I searched it online, nothing came up. Please and thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

christinebun said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this vintage coach bag that I found on Depop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number is 0645 228, I assume it was made in the 1980s. When I searched it online, nothing came up. Please and thank you.



Please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread. Read post number One in that thread for instructions and a list of the information we need and the photos we need to see.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Splatnext

I'm looking for purses in the lightweight line, problem is I have no clue what to look for.
I fell by sheer luck on a ligthweight drawstring duffle # 4010 and I realy like the leather.
I love my patricia and willises but by the time I put a wallet my inhalers and phone in there I feel like I have a ton hanging of me.
Please help.


----------



## whateve

Splatnext said:


> I'm looking for purses in the lightweight line, problem is I have no clue what to look for.
> I fell by sheer luck on a ligthweight drawstring duffle # 4010 and I realy like the leather.
> I love my patricia and willises but by the time I put a wallet my inhalers and phone in there I feel like I have a ton hanging of me.
> Please help.


The Lightweights bags will have creeds that say "made in the United States" or "made in U.S.A." Regular styles will also have creeds that say "made in the United States" but, as far as I remember, all creeds that say "made in U.S.A" are on lightweights styles. There are also some lightweights that will have style numbers in the creeds as some styles were continued after 1994. You can recognize these by the first digit of the creed will be a letter and the 4 digit style number will start with 40 or 41. There are some exceptions but this should help you narrow it down.


----------



## Catbird9

Splatnext said:


> I'm looking for purses in the lightweight line, problem is I have no clue what to look for.
> I fell by sheer luck on a ligthweight drawstring duffle # 4010 and I realy like the leather.
> I love my patricia and willises but by the time I put a wallet my inhalers and phone in there I feel like I have a ton hanging of me.
> Please help.



You might like the 4025 Shoulder Pouch:




Or the 4050 Shoulder Bag:




The Lightweight line was renamed Soho around 1994, so you might look at some of the early Soho styles. 

The 4151 Soho Thompson Drawstring (8-1/2: x 11" x 5") for example:




And the 4115 Whitney, or the 4150 Fletcher:


----------



## Splatnext

@whateve and Catbird9

You ladies are champions, thank you.

I was able to secure a #4050, I think it was the only one on the whole of ebay.
I'll look in to the fletchers next.


----------



## Casuallykenna

Hi! I have this bag. I have searched and searched online and I can’t find the name or style of this. A woman on Facebook said it’s extremely rare. I know it’s a Bonnie Cashin from either the 60s or 70s. Can anyone help with some more information on it?


----------



## Catbird9

Casuallykenna said:


> Hi! I have this bag. I have searched and searched online and I can’t find the name or style of this. A woman on Facebook said it’s extremely rare. I know it’s a Bonnie Cashin from either the 60s or 70s. Can anyone help with some more information on it?


It can be hard to find information on bags from that period. Can you provide the measurements? That might help.


----------



## Casuallykenna

Catbird9 said:


> It can be hard to find information on bags from that period. Can you provide the measurements? That might help.


It is 12 inches tall, 12 inches wide and 3.5 inches deep.


----------



## Catbird9

Casuallykenna said:


> It is 12 inches tall, 12 inches wide and 3.5 inches deep.


Thank you. I don't have anything like it in my files, but I'm hoping someone else might chime in. I do have a picture of a smaller, single-turnlock bag that is from the same metal-tag, pre-creed era. Not much help, sorry.


----------



## madisonave5011

Random, but isn’t there a vintage coach bag with straps / hardware like the one shown here?


----------



## whateve

madisonave5011 said:


> Random, but isn’t there a vintage coach bag with straps / hardware like the one shown here?


Kind of. A few designers have been doing similar things lately. This reminds me of the suspender bag.


----------



## LaVisioneer

madisonave5011 said:


> Random, but isn’t there a vintage coach bag with straps / hardware like the one shown here?



The flap reminds me of this bag (but the second turnlock is a magnetic closure):


I'm not sure of the name but someone has it listed on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/499480...MI7-DXwuv-4wIVmpOzCh0amAQIEAkYEiABEgLZUvD_BwE


----------



## LaVisioneer

No wait @madisonave5011 did you mean this bag? 



https://www.1stdibs.com/amp/fashion...r-pre-creed-turnlock-rare-1960s/id-v_2020583/



madisonave5011 said:


> Random, but isn’t there a vintage coach bag with straps / hardware like the one shown here?





whateve said:


> Kind of. A few designers have been doing similar things lately. This reminds me of the suspender bag.





LaVisioneer said:


> The flap reminds me of this bag (but the second turnlock is a magnetic closure):
> View attachment 4514454
> 
> I'm not sure of the name but someone has it listed on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/499480...MI7-DXwuv-4wIVmpOzCh0amAQIEAkYEiABEgLZUvD_BwE


----------



## BeenBurned

LaVisioneer said:


> The flap reminds me of this bag (but the second turnlock is a magnetic closure):
> View attachment 4514454
> 
> I'm not sure of the name but someone has it listed on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/499480...MI7-DXwuv-4wIVmpOzCh0amAQIEAkYEiABEgLZUvD_BwE


Without commenting on the Etsy bag posted, that seller *ProVintageGear *is (at best) questionable. There have been many posts (both in the authentication thread as well as the Hall of Shame) where ProVintageGear listed fakes: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/search/8964077/?q=ProVintageGear&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=824098

Even though the seller came to TPF for a while and verified items (occasionally), he's clearly still "self-authenticating" and not doing such a great job of it. 

These are just a few of the current fakes listed on Etsy: 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/689552719/coach-colebrooke-briefcase-mahogany?ref=shop_home_feat_1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/589176..._search_query=coach&ref=shop_items_search_106

https://www.etsy.com/listing/676556..._search_query=coach&ref=shop_items_search_108


----------



## Julia T.

hello, i hope i'm on the right thread to ask this.
i saw this coach Cashin Carry bag on 6pm, when i tried to search online about this bag, it came nothing and mislead to frame bag, i don't know why.
So i'm curious, is the style really called Cashin Carry 22? i guess it's not new style, but i've never seen this style before. can you also tell me when did it release?
I hope you guys can kill my curiosity  . Thank you.

ooh, if you don't mind, i have another question to ask about another style that posted on 6pm. There is saddle bag 23, but i saw the hangtag is just ordinary. I thought saddle bag 23 is from 1941 collection, am i wrong? or is there 2 version of saddle bag 23?
thank you so much.

https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-gloveta...arry-22-ol-black/product/9342682/color/716011

https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-gloveta...-bordeaux-dahlia/product/9342735/color/851749


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone!

Can any of you identify this pre 94 bag? About 12 x 8. TIA


----------



## Catbird9

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Can any of you identify this pre 94 bag? About 12 x 8. TIA
> View attachment 4514819


It looks like a Carlyle Bag #9854.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Carlyle Bag #9854.
> View attachment 4514859



Yes, that is with no doubt. Thank you Catbird9, that top was something I had not seen before. Still learning


----------



## madisonave5011

LaVisioneer said:


> No wait @madisonave5011 did you mean this bag?
> View attachment 4514455
> 
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/amp/fashion...r-pre-creed-turnlock-rare-1960s/id-v_2020583/



Well dang that’s the bag! Great detective work! Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

madisonave5011 said:


> Well dang that’s the bag! Great detective work! Thank you!


Makes me wonder what exactly did Tabitha Simmons do? The designer is obviously Bonnie Cashin and Coach can just release any floral print. Is the print somehow hers? I feel like I've seen the same or very similar floral print before on Coach bags.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Makes me wonder what exactly did Tabitha Simmons do? The designer is obviously Bonnie Cashin and Coach can just release any floral print. Is the print somehow hers? I feel like I've seen the same or very similar floral print before on Coach bags.


IKR? That bag is total replica. The floral prints from the last few years all blur together, they change just one tiny detail . . .


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> IKR? That bag is total replica. The floral prints from the last few years all blur together, they change just one tiny detail . . .


I don't know why but it annoys me the way Coach brings out the archival designs. Why can't they be simply be by Coach like they did back in 1991 for the 50th anniversary bags? Why do they have to have another collaborator with Bonnie Cashin's designs? Coach makes plenty other styles. Why not use those? And would it really kill them to mention Bonnie Cashin somewhere?


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I don't know why but it annoys me the way Coach brings out the archival designs. Why can't they be simply be by Coach like they did back in 1991 for the 50th anniversary bags? Why do they have to have another collaborator with Bonnie Cashin's designs? Coach makes plenty other styles. Why not use those? And would it really kill them to mention Bonnie Cashin somewhere?


Completely agree.


----------



## reginatina

Wrong thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

reginatina said:


> Wrong thread.



Mahogany is the only brown shade in almost all the 1997 catalogs.


----------



## reginatina

Hyacinth said:


> Mahogany is the only brown shade in almost all the 1997 catalogs.



Thank you!  I ended up reposting in the Vintage thread.

The mahogany looks lighter, but I should know by now the shades can vary.


----------



## TTTwin74

chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea





chelsssea said:


> Post any questions you have here about identifying Coach bags or accessories, new or old!
> -greenpixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Hi girls. I never really visit this board, but I have been buying Coach stuff for a long time now.I'm a huge fan of the Legacy line (even though I don't have any pieces from it), and tons of other styles like the Sabrina. Anyway, I used to just buy stuff at the Coach outlet that I liked without knowing the names. That's fine for me, but now I want to try and list some things on *bay/craigslist, and I don't know their names! I know the MJ board hs a thread called "Name this bag", but I didn't see anything like that here, so I started this thread to ask for any help on naming these bags. I also tried searching in the reference library, but didn't have much luck. Thanks so much-I appreciate all the help!
> 
> White Soho Swing pack (this is the only one I kind of know the name of-is this the official name?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black signature messenger style bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple w/ orange leather trim wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help girls-I really appreciate it!
> 
> Chelsea


Hi I'm just gonna jump in here because I cant seem to see where to begin a post about I'd. I have a coach that looks like a medical bag kinda but the serial number is No 0002 1112. Can you tell me anything? I'll get pics if I can add them. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

TTTwin74 said:


> Hi I'm just gonna jump in here because I cant seem to see where to begin a post about I'd. I have a coach that looks like a medical bag kinda but the serial number is No 0002 1112. Can you tell me anything? I'll get pics if I can add them. Thanks.


Welcome. 

It's hard to find your way around this huge forum even as a long timer so it's no surprise that a newbie would need help! 

Generally, unless an item is known to be authentic, pictures (or the listing) should be posted as per post 1, page 1 of the authentication thread: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

Once deemed as authentic or if known to be authentic, you can post on this "ID" thread but pictures are needed.


----------



## pruetjx

Hello - Can anyone help me identify this bag?  And, it is listed as brown but it really doesn't look brown to me.
Seller lists dimensions as 11.25 x 7. 5 x 3.   
Back pocket, pocket under flap and buckle on strap.  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-Purse-Twist-Lock-Satchel-Flap-NYC-CrossBody-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-Leather/153267891370?hash=item23af7a6caa:g:TVUAAOSwhfRb8uX-


----------



## Lake Effect

pruetjx said:


> Hello - Can anyone help me identify this bag?  And, it is listed as brown but it really doesn't look brown to me.
> Seller lists dimensions as 11.25 x 7. 5 x 3.
> Back pocket, pocket under flap and buckle on strap.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-Purse-Twist-Lock-Satchel-Flap-NYC-CrossBody-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-Leather/153267891370?hash=item23af7a6caa:g:TVUAAOSwhfRb8uX-


Nm


----------



## pruetjx

pruetjx said:


> Hello - Can anyone help me identify this bag?  And, it is listed as brown but it really doesn't look brown to me.
> Seller lists dimensions as 11.25 x 7. 5 x 3.
> Back pocket, pocket under flap and buckle on strap.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-Purse-Twist-Lock-Satchel-Flap-NYC-CrossBody-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-Leather/153267891370?hash=item23af7a6caa:g:TVUAAOSwhfRb8uX-



@Lake Effect already identified for me.  Thank you!


----------



## Yadira

Help with this one 
She is Tiny


----------



## Hyacinth

Yadira said:


> Help with this one
> She is Tiny



It's just in my files as an unknown Pearlized Mini tote.

The listick case is a Pearlized Lipstick case, style 6195. The case is from the Spring 1998 catalog.


----------



## Michelle9611

Hi guys , can u guys help me check the authenticity of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle9611 said:


> Hi guys , can u guys help me check the authenticity of this bag?


Welcome! 

Authenticity requests should be posted on this thread. Read the first post for the information and format we need:
*Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format***


----------



## paruparo

Hi everyone! Does anyone know what this purse is called? And what it retailer for? I found it.t a local consignment shop and they are offering me $150 as a price for it. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4526348
> View attachment 4526349
> View attachment 4526350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Does anyone know what this purse is called? And what it retailer for? I found it.t a local consignment shop and they are offering me $150 as a price for it. Thank you!


Generally, you should have bags authenticated on the authentication thread before asking for an identification because if a bag isn't authentic, it doesn't have an ID. 

In this case, the bag is authentic and it's a Legacy Colorblock Leather Flap Carryall from 2012. 

As for price, you need to decide what you want to pay for it, i.e., what it's worth to you. For comparison, there are just 2 listings for the same style but neither is the same color. And since there haven't been any sales of the style, determining what they sell for isn't possible.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+20961&LH_TitleDesc=1&_fsrp=1


----------



## paruparo

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, you should have bags authenticated on the authentication thread before asking for an identification because if a bag isn't authentic, it doesn't have an ID.
> 
> In this case, the bag is authentic and it's a Legacy Colorblock Leather Flap Carryall from 2012.
> 
> As for price, you need to decide what you want to pay for it, i.e., what it's worth to you. For comparison, there are just 2 listings for the same style but neither is the same color. And since there haven't been any sales of the style, determining what they sell for isn't possible.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+20961&LH_TitleDesc=1&_fsrp=1



I posted in the authentication thread as well, but a few minutes I posted here. Thank you for letting me know how the appropriate process is! Good to know for future reference. The link is very helpful, thanks for including that. It gives me an idea of what a fair price is for this bag. Appreciate you taking a look!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Can someone please help identify? I saw it in a video last night but I couldn't zoom in enough to see the style number on the creed. Thank you


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

pursesandoxies said:


> Can someone please help identify? I saw it in a video last night but I couldn't zoom in enough to see the style number on the creed. Thank you
> View attachment 4532345


Looks like the Abby duffle?


----------



## pursesandoxies

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Looks like the Abby duffle?


That's it! Thank you so much!


----------



## valv54

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hi everyone, I would appreciate any info on this bag I just got. I believe is authentic so I have not posted on the Authenticate... thread.
> Pre creed with metal tab, any official name for it, style number, age (I think from the late 60s, early 70s?) , did it originally have a hang tag....? Any input would be appreciated because I tried to find info already with no luck, just a picture on Pinterest of a black one. TIA
> 
> (measures about 9.5 x 8 x 4 inches).
> 
> View attachment 4496870
> View attachment 4496871
> View attachment 4496872


I dont know if anyone answered this, but I just just went to nyc coach and they had one of these and it's called a pulley bag!


----------



## houseof999

valv54 said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this, but I just just went to nyc coach and they had one of these and it's called a pulley bag!


Thank you! I v have a red and a blue one! Never knew it's name!


----------



## valv54

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I v have a red and a blue one! Never knew it's name!


You're welcome! I actually found the name of one I had too! A kangaroo bag! Lol.


----------



## houseof999

valv54 said:


> You're welcome! I actually found the name of one I had too! A kangaroo bag! Lol.


What does THAT look like?


----------



## valv54

houseof999 said:


> What does THAT look like?


This is a kangaroo bag!


----------



## Transported

valv54 said:


> This is a kangaroo bag!


OOOH Like that and love the name!


----------



## valv54

Transported said:


> OOOH Like that and love the name!


It really fits alot of stuff


----------



## Catbird9

valv54 said:


> This is a kangaroo bag!


Wow, that style sheet is great! I've never seen the Kangaroo style ID'd before. And that 9375 "Mini Clutch" which looks like an early version of the Dinky (same style #). And boy would I love to find a "Cylinder Satchel"!


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> Wow, that style sheet is great! I've never seen the Kangaroo style ID'd before. And that 9375 "Mini Clutch" which looks like an early version of the Dinky (same style #). And boy would I love to find a "Cylinder Satchel"!


It's only got a few styles on it, I got it yesterday at the pop up in nyc, I can take a pic of the whole thing if it will help.


----------



## Catbird9

valv54 said:


> It's only got a few styles on it, I got it yesterday at the pop up in nyc, I can take a pic of the whole thing if it will help.


That would be great to add to my files, thanks!


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> That would be great to add to my files, thanks!


Here you go!


----------



## Catbird9

valv54 said:


> Here you go!


Many thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

valv54 said:


> Here you go!


Oooohh, thanks so much! Now I know the name of my HG bag, the Portfolio Tote! I have a photo of the archive with one right up front in the case! They’re on eBay, I’m just not ready to part with over $300 for one.


----------



## Transported

valv54 said:


> It really fits alot of stuff


Crap........ another one to be on the look out for


----------



## WishingonaCoach

valv54 said:


> I dont know if anyone answered this, but I just just went to nyc coach and they had one of these and it's called a pulley bag!


Thank you so very much, no.... nobody knew the name. 

Pulley bag, LOL Coach surely gets original with their names.


----------



## Molly0

Hoping for a little help.
Is this bag from 2002 or 1992?


----------



## Hyacinth

Molly0 said:


> Hoping for a little help.
> Is this bag from 2002 or 1992?
> View attachment 4538698
> View attachment 4538699
> View attachment 4538700



It's a Hamptons Leather Hobo from 2002.

The Salearea Coach Guides posted here explain about Creed and Serial number details:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/


----------



## Molly0

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Hamptons Leather Hobo from 2002.
> 
> The Salearea Coach Guides posted here explain about Creed and Serial number details:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/


Great! Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Does this one has a name? It just says Crossbody...searching for reviews...


----------



## Jayjess

kewpi said:


> Brillant!  You're a gem Hyacinth!  Thank you very much!



‘


Hyacinth said:


> Originally Posted by *Hyacinth*
> 
> It's called a Belmont Bag
> 
> 
> 
> That particular one was made in 1997.


 
@Hyacinth would you happen to know what colors the Belmont came in? I have one and it looks almost like a wine/ burgundy color. Where these bags discontinued or what year were they made?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jayjess said:


> ‘
> 
> 
> @Hyacinth would you happen to know what colors the Belmont came in? I have one and it looks almost like a wine/ burgundy color. Where these bags discontinued or what year were they made?  Thank you in advance.



Sorry, I don't even have any catalog pages on it, much less colors and dates. It looks like there's a lot more information in other threads than what I have in my files, you may want to do a Search for the name if you haven't already because I really don't know a thing about it besides the name and number.


----------



## Lake Effect

Anyone have any idea what bag or family of bags this blue hang tag came from? I put a standard vintage tag next to it for comparison. Tia!


----------



## mattyt

Hi- can anyone please tell me about this bracelet?  Any other pieces in this line?  
Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4544441
> View attachment 4544446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea what bag or family of bags this blue hang tag came from? I put a standard vintage tag next to it for comparison. Tia!


It came out with the 2007 Bleecker collection. It was sold separately. It is style #92223, called the Bleecker leather luggage tag charm.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It came out with the 2007 Bleecker collection. It was sold separately. It is style #92223, called the Bleecker leather luggage tag charm.


Nice to see you back!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Nice to see you back!


Thanks! I'm not completely back yet but I couldn't resist posting. I'll go back to lurking for the time being.


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone recognize this Coach work bag?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm not completely back yet but I couldn't resist posting. I'll go back to lurking for the time being.


That’s our whateve ! Thank you !


----------



## vickenator

Can someone identify this bag by any chance?  It's on a Goodwill auction (https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76055584) but the creed photo they provide is blurry and unreadable (I'm requesting a clearer shot in the meantime).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

vickenator said:


> Can someone identify this bag by any chance?  It's on a Goodwill auction (https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76055584) but the creed photo they provide is blurry and unreadable (I'm requesting a clearer shot in the meantime).  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4545953


It looks like a Kelsey. There are several sizes with different style numbers. It is possibly F11832 or F31410.


----------



## vickenator

whateve said:


> It looks like a Kelsey. There are several sizes with different style numbers. It is possibly F11832 or F31410.


Thank you @whateve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erilynn25

mattyt said:


> Hi- can anyone please tell me about this bracelet?  Any other pieces in this line?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544941


That is the Bonnie Hinged Bracelet from 2009.  Style 94440.


Here are the other pieces from that line:
Bonnie Multi Charm Bracelet 94438


Bonnie Multi Charm Necklace 94435


Bonnie Statement Necklace 94436


Bonnie Earring 94437


Bonnie Op Art Ring 94442


Bonnie Bracelet 94439


----------



## Erilynn25

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4540636
> View attachment 4540637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this one has a name? It just says Crossbody...searching for reviews...


Noa Pop-Up Messenger in Colorblock Signature Canvas Style No 37458
Here is the link to the bag on the Coach site:
https://www.coach.com/coach-noa-pop...m=1100400532680&utm_content=Wallets/Wristlets

There are no reviews for this exact bag on the Coach site, but if you type "Noa" into the search bar you can find reviews for the same bag in leather.


----------



## mattyt

Erilynn25 said:


> That is the Bonnie Hinged Bracelet from 2009.  Style 94440.
> View attachment 4545980
> 
> Here are the other pieces from that line:
> Bonnie Multi Charm Bracelet 94438
> View attachment 4546181
> 
> Bonnie Multi Charm Necklace 94435
> View attachment 4546182
> 
> Bonnie Statement Necklace 94436
> View attachment 4546183
> 
> Bonnie Earring 94437
> View attachment 4546184
> 
> Bonnie Op Art Ring 94442
> View attachment 4546185
> 
> Bonnie Bracelet 94439
> View attachment 4546187



Thank-you so much for the info!


----------



## katev

Does anyone know the interpretation of color code V5 for dark hardware? I just bought the Dreamer 36 38842 in Multi-Metallic Colorblock on the FOS sale and the color codes for the bag are V5 O46. I've seen a lot of codes for various dark hardware but I've never seen V5 before, any ideas?


----------



## focoach

katev said:


> Does anyone know the interpretation of color code V5 for dark hardware? I just bought the Dreamer 36 38842 in Multi-Metallic Colorblock on the FOS sale and the color codes for the bag are V5 O46. I've seen a lot of codes for various dark hardware but I've never seen V5 before, any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 4546670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546671


Not 100% sure but I think pewter!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Erilynn25 said:


> Noa Pop-Up Messenger in Colorblock Signature Canvas Style No 37458
> Here is the link to the bag on the Coach site:
> https://www.coach.com/coach-noa-pop-up-messenger-in-colorblock-signature-canvas/37458.html?dwvar_color=B4NQ4&cid=S_BPLA37458&msclkid=292f659d77211326b7b7381baab4a14e&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Brand(BSC)&utm_term=1100400532680&utm_content=Wallets/Wristlets
> 
> There are no reviews for this exact bag on the Coach site, but if you type "Noa" into the search bar you can find reviews for the same bag in leather.



Thank you


----------



## PLSstl

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I think I purchased it around 2011.


----------



## BeenBurned

PLSstl said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I think I purchased it around 2011.



Does the bag have a creed? Please post a picture of the interior as well as the made in tag.

ETA: Please also post a clear closeup of the round zipper pull from the front of the bag and a picture of the clip on the end of the strap shown on the right side of the picture.


----------



## PLSstl

BeenBurned said:


> Does the bag have a creed? Please post a picture of the interior as well as the made in tag.
> 
> ETA: Please also post a clear closeup of the round zipper pull from the front of the bag and a picture of the clip on the end of the strap shown on the right side of the picture.



Here are the pics. Hopefully, I took them correctly!


----------



## Erilynn25

PLSstl said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I think I purchased it around 2011.


Bonnie Large Tote in Silver/Teal/Turquoise.  It was released in 2009.


----------



## PLSstl

Thank you!


----------



## pruetjx

I thought this is a compartment bag -  Can anyone verify?  Divided slip pocket in front, zip pocket inside.  Made in New York City Creed (i'm sorry I don't know why photos are sidewise).  Looking to list for sale but not sure of style number or name.


----------



## Catbird9

pruetjx said:


> I thought this is a compartment bag -  Can anyone verify?  Divided slip pocket in front, zip pocket inside.  Made in New York City Creed (i'm sorry I don't know why photos are sidewise).  Looking to list for sale but not sure of style number or name.
> View attachment 4550738
> View attachment 4550739
> View attachment 4550741
> View attachment 4550742
> View attachment 4550743


It's a Companion Bag #9300. I remember the name by thinking of the two front pockets as companions.




The Compartment Bag has a gusseted pocket under the flap, and came in two sizes:


----------



## Narnanz

Hello my friends ..I have just bought a Janice Legacy bag off ebay and has been authenticated by one of our wonderful authenticators...but would like to know how old this bag is for my records. Its my first rehab bag...bit costly but anything shipping to NZ is going to be.
Im mainly going to have fun with rehabbing it. I know theres a thread that you can learn to read these numbers a litle bit....but Im not sure which thread...can anyone point me there? Please excuse the screen shots.


----------



## pruetjx

Narnanz said:


> Hello my friends ..I have just bought a Janice Legacy bag off ebay and has been authenticated by one of our wonderful authenticators...but would like to know how old this bag is for my records. Its my first rehab bag...bit costly but anything shipping to NZ is going to be.
> Im mainly going to have fun with rehabbing it. I know theres a thread that you can learn to read these numbers a litle bit....but Im not sure which thread...can anyone point me there? Please excuse the screen shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4550938
> View attachment 4550939


In bags of this era, the creed has a number pattern XXX-XXXX.  The last 4 numbers give you the style #, for example 9950.  The first number of the creed tells you the month it was made, (A for January, B for February etc) I think one of the letters gets skipped, so M is December (I can't remember why this is, maybe I because it looks like a 1?).  The next number tells you the last number of the year, this started in 1994, so a 4 is 1994, a 5 is 1995.  Yours has an 8 and therefore was made in 1998.  10 years later they had to differentiate 1994 from 2004 so they used 04 and 05 for those 2004, 2005, etc.  The last number of the 3 is the plant code.   C and D were US plants.  P is Costa Rica.  There is a list floating around somewhere about which plant codes correspond to what letters.


----------



## MooMooVT

Hi all -

I picked up this vintage cutie at a local consignment shop and was hoping folks here could help me ID her. The dimensions are (roughly) 6x8x2.5 and there’s a back pocket. Can’t wait to get her home and clean her up. Wonderful condition overall.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks!

ETA: it looks like a Companion Flap Buy the shoulder strap drop is shorter than those I’ve seen in pics. This isn’t a crossbody - maybe an 8-10” drop? Wondering if the strap was shortened by the previous owner?


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> Hello my friends ..I have just bought a Janice Legacy bag off ebay and has been authenticated by one of our wonderful authenticators...but would like to know how old this bag is for my records. Its my first rehab bag...bit costly but anything shipping to NZ is going to be.
> Im mainly going to have fun with rehabbing it. I know theres a thread that you can learn to read these numbers a litle bit....but Im not sure which thread...can anyone point me there? Please excuse the screen shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4550938
> View attachment 4550939



Hyacinth's SaleArea guides...essential reading for all vintage Coachies!

Start here for info about the creed and, in the post following it, serial numbers:
SaleArea guides


----------



## Catbird9

MooMooVT said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I picked up this vintage cutie at a local consignment shop and was hoping folks here could help me ID her. The dimensions are (roughly) 6x8x2.5 and there’s a back pocket. Can’t wait to get her home and clean her up. Wonderful condition overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551032
> View attachment 4551033
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: it looks like a Companion Flap Buy the shoulder strap drop is shorter than those I’ve seen in pics. This isn’t a crossbody - maybe an 8-10” drop? Wondering if the strap was shortened by the previous owner?



It's a Companion Flap #9076, but the strap was definitely shortened.


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

CAN ANYONE HELP! So I was at an estate sale and came upon this MAJOR score, after much research it looks like I found some earlier Bonnie Cashin Coach purses. One I could find relatively easy but the other has me STUMPED. I stumbled upon this page after hours of research and I need help! It seems like the hardware would be as early as her collaboration with Meyers Leather, I found a similar purse on this amazing museum of vintage purses youtube channel. Anyways, I posted pictures of the bag. Let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## valv54

uniquelyfurnished said:


> CAN ANYONE HELP! So I was at an estate sale and came upon this MAJOR score, after much research it looks like I found some earlier Bonnie Cashin Coach purses. One I could find relatively easy but the other has me STUMPED. I stumbled upon this page after hours of research and I need help! It seems like the hardware would be as early as her collaboration with Meyers Leather, I found a similar purse on this amazing museum of vintage purses youtube channel. Anyways, I posted pictures of the bag. Let me know what you ladies think!


I've seen this bag in a picture of the coach archives, it's a killer find, and extremely rare. It is a bonnie cashin. There is a Facebook page devoted to coach rehabs and rarities they might be able to help you there too.


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

Thank you so much, do you have any reference websites for the Coach Archives or the exact Facebook pages link? This lady has the best taste and was absolutely stunning so I can see why she had such a beautiful set of bags! The other I purchased is a kiss lock coral cutie with this amazing brass hardware and the watermelon coin purse on the outside. So stinking cute!


----------



## valv54

uniquelyfurnished said:


> Thank you so much, do you have any reference websites for the Coach Archives or the exact Facebook pages link? This lady has the best taste and was absolutely stunning so I can see why she had such a beautiful set of bags! The other I purchased is a kiss lock coral cutie with this amazing brass hardware and the watermelon coin purse on the outside. So stinking cute!


They do not have a reference but I have a link, l'm not very computer savvy so please forgive me if this didn't work. We have someone that works with the archivists. You can alway search the name of the group. Vintage coach leatherwear, rehabs, rescues, and rarities. 

https://m.facebook.com/sharer.php?s...ref=m_notif&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

Thank you! I have sent a request to join the group! Hopefully someone can help!


----------



## valv54

uniquelyfurnished said:


> Thank you! I have sent a request to join the group! Hopefully someone can help!


You're very welcome! I'm sure someone will be able to help. Congrats again on your stunning finds! Keep them close, and don't be afraid to use them.


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

They are to die for! Any tips on how to care or restore them?


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

They were stuff in a suitcase at an estate sale and I purchased both for $16 bucks lol so excited to have a piece of history! Bonnie seemed to be quite an icon!


----------



## valv54

uniquelyfurnished said:


> They are to die for! Any tips on how to care or restore them?


They look to be in amazing shape, I would wipe them down with a little leather conditioner and call it a day. There is a group here on the forum for rehab and rescues as well.


----------



## valv54

uniquelyfurnished said:


> They were stuff in a suitcase at an estate sale and I purchased both for $16 bucks lol so excited to have a piece of history! Bonnie seemed to be quite an icon!


Oh my God! Woah! Bonnie was an icon. I would have died if I found thoes!


----------



## CR Graham

Hyacinth very kindly just authenticated this, and I'm really wondering what it is?  Measurements are: length-10, width-3.5, height-8.25.  Strap is 44 inches.  I was actually pretty convinced it wasn't genuine because I've never seen anything like it before from Coach.

Any information is greatly appreciated!



CR Graham said:


> Item 4/4: Ummmm..."Weird Putty-Colored Bag"
> 
> View attachment 4552823
> View attachment 4552824
> View attachment 4552825
> View attachment 4552826
> View attachment 4552827


----------



## katev

uniquelyfurnished said:


> CAN ANYONE HELP! So I was at an estate sale and came upon this MAJOR score, after much research it looks like I found some earlier Bonnie Cashin Coach purses. One I could find relatively easy but the other has me STUMPED. I stumbled upon this page after hours of research and I need help! It seems like the hardware would be as early as her collaboration with Meyers Leather, I found a similar purse on this amazing museum of vintage purses youtube channel. Anyways, I posted pictures of the bag. Let me know what you ladies think!



What an amazing find! May we see some pics of the other Bonnie bag that you found, too?

Here is the link for the Bonnie Cashin archive at UCLA and it contains a lot sketches of Bonnie's designs, search for Coach:
http://digital2.library.ucla.edu/viewItem.do?ark=21198/zz0002bk1c

Check the Rehab and Rescue thread in the Clubhouse of this forum to ask for advice on rehabbing the bag. I only have one small Bonnie Coach bag but you can see the rehab at the link below. I didn't spend much money on this bag and that made it a little easier for me to take bold steps to rehab the bag - but it came out well.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proof-that-a-50-yr-old-lady-can-still-be-beautiful-rehab-reveal.742282/


----------



## Catbird9

CR Graham said:


> Hyacinth very kindly just authenticated this, and I'm really wondering what it is?  Measurements are: length-10, width-3.5, height-8.25.  Strap is 44 inches.  I was actually pretty convinced it wasn't genuine because I've never seen anything like it before from Coach.
> 
> Any information is greatly appreciated!


It looks like a Matinee Bag # 4126 from the Manhattan series, introduced in 1993.


----------



## mrk2014

My apologies if not the right thread, my question is about serial numbers, not an item.

I have read the Salearea Guides that say in this part....

"Once serial numbers began to be used, they originally had 7 numbers with the abbreviation for Number "No" in front (serials without that "No" in front usually mean Korean-made fakes), then 3 numbers, a dash, and 4 more numbers (No 123-4567). Somewhere around 1989-1990 they changed to 4 numbers, the dash and 3 numbers (No 1234-567) and this format was used until 1994."

so  if I understand correctly..

The numbers in format XXX - XXXX were used in the 1980s
The ones in format XXXX - XXX started on 1989 till 1994
But there is this post about a Roll Bag 9887 with serial 045 - 7117, that was authenticated and dated from the early 90s.
I also have a Roll Bag serial 010 - 5011 that was authenticated here and told it was from 1991. Am I understanding this backwards?


----------



## CR Graham

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Matinee Bag # 4126 from the Manhattan series, introduced in 1993.



Excellent.  I have an era and photos.  Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> My apologies if not the right thread, my question is about serial numbers, not an item.
> 
> I have read the Salearea Guides that say in this part....
> 
> "Once serial numbers began to be used, they originally had 7 numbers with the abbreviation for Number "No" in front (serials without that "No" in front usually mean Korean-made fakes), then 3 numbers, a dash, and 4 more numbers (No 123-4567). Somewhere around 1989-1990 they changed to 4 numbers, the dash and 3 numbers (No 1234-567) and this format was used until 1994."
> 
> so  if I understand correctly..
> 
> The numbers in format XXX - XXXX were used in the 1980s
> The ones in format XXXX - XXX started on 1989 till 1994
> But there is this post about a Roll Bag 9887 with serial 045 - 7117, that was authenticated and dated from the early 90s.
> I also have a Roll Bag serial 010 - 5011 that was authenticated here and told it was from 1991. Am I understanding this backwards?



That's from the Creeds Guide. When I updated and corrected the Guides last year I corrected the Serial Number guide but apparently not the Creeds Guide. the serial Number Guide (#4) immediately following the Creeds Guide, 5th paragraph, says:

"Changes came in the late 1980s. Along with a change of ownership, Coach also made changes to both the creeds and the serial numbers. Starting in 1988, instead of the “Made in New York City, U.S.A.” stamp, the addition of new plants meant a change in the creed to “Made in the United States” or "Made in the U.S.A." up until the early 1990s when off-shore plants in Italy and Costa Rica were added and the wording changed again to show the country. *The serial number also changed during the 1989-1990 period and now was “No” followed by FOUR numbers, a dash and three more numbers, although some bags from 1991-1992 still have the old 3+4 number format for some reason."*

A few early 1990s serials still use the old 3+4 format, and no, I don't know why.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey there...was wondering if you could tell what bag this is...is it a Kristin flap bag?...or something similar?


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Hey there...was wondering if you could tell what bag this is...is it a Kristin flap bag?...or something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554083



It looks like the Kristin Crossbody 45128 SV BK. I have one and use it a lot - it is a great choice when I only want to carry the minimal essentials, see the link below for pics:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-656#post-31480798


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> That's from the Creeds Guide. When I updated and corrected the Guides last year I corrected the Serial Number guide but apparently not the Creeds Guide. the serial Number Guide (#4) immediately following the Creeds Guide, 5th paragraph, says:
> 
> "Changes came in the late 1980s. Along with a change of ownership, Coach also made changes to both the creeds and the serial numbers. Starting in 1988, instead of the “Made in New York City, U.S.A.” stamp, the addition of new plants meant a change in the creed to “Made in the United States” or "Made in the U.S.A." up until the early 1990s when off-shore plants in Italy and Costa Rica were added and the wording changed again to show the country. *The serial number also changed during the 1989-1990 period and now was “No” followed by FOUR numbers, a dash and three more numbers, although some bags from 1991-1992 still have the old 3+4 number format for some reason."*
> 
> A few early 1990s serials still use the old 3+4 format, and no, I don't know why.



Thank you for the explanation. I know that with Coach there are many inconsistencies, so it's hard at least for those of us that are trying to learn, from time to time we realize that there is much more to it, than to understand the serial numbers.
For a long time I have been thinking the 4 - 3 numbers were the oldest (80s) and the 3 - 4 numbers were the newer ones (late 80s till 94), it made more sense to me, because the style numbers had 4 digits, till they started to use the F in front.

I guess, I will have to keep bothering you, the kind authenticators when in doubt. Thanks again.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> It looks like the Kristin Crossbody 45128 SV BK. I have one and use it a lot - it is a great choice when I only want to carry the minimal essentials, see the link below for pics:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-656#post-31480798


Can a bag like this be dunked...the one Im looking at has a  really dirty lining..and its small isnt it...size of a large wristlet?


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Can a bag like this be dunked...the one Im looking at has a  really dirty lining..and its small isnt it...size of a large wristlet?


If I bought it I wouldn’t hesitate to Dunk it. It certainly looks dirty. I’d say it’s more like a swingpack size,  A little bigger than a large wristlet but  still small.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> If I bought it I wouldn’t hesitate to Dunk it. It certainly looks dirty. I’d say it’s more like a swingpack size,  A little bigger than a large wristlet but  still small.


They dont come with a creed do they?..am awaiting a picture of the white tag if it has one.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> They dont come with a creed do they?..am awaiting a picture of the white tag if it has one.



From what I remember, I don't think any Kristins came with the small white tag in the pocket, since the last Kristin styles came out around 2013 and Coach didn't start using the small white tags in place of stamped serial numbers until some time in 2014.


*ETA* - Here's what looks like an identical bag except for the metallic leather
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Kris...988939?hash=item443969760b:g:ls4AAOSwfvtb8K4I

Style number is listed as F48986 but *I don't think that's the right style number*. All other listings for that number show a different pattern in the decorative seams on the front.

I've found several other listings for the same style, but none of them have a style number in the listing.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> From what I remember, I don't think any Kristins came with the small white tag in the pocket, since the last Kristin styles came out around 2013 and Coach didn't start using the small white tags in place of stamped serial numbers until some time in 2014.
> 
> 
> *ETA* - Here's what looks like an identical bag except for the metallic leather
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Kris...988939?hash=item443969760b:g:ls4AAOSwfvtb8K4I
> 
> Style number is listed as F48986 but *I don't think that's the right style number*. All other listings for that number show a different pattern in the decorative seams on the front.


Cool...I can ask for an authentication tonight...just wasnt sure style name.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Cool...I can ask for an authentication tonight...just wasnt sure style name.



See my "ETA"s in my first post. It's authentic, I just can't find a number.

*ETA* - the closest I can find on the Wayback only has one small photo that doesn't include any style number or links, from Feb 7, 2011, Kristin Leather Crossbody $158. Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, there are leather and patent versions:
http://web.archive.org/web/20110207...806-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=38806&tier=2&icid=sitemap

EATA - found this, so I'm guessing the style number for the leather version is 43673, see:
http://web.archive.org/web/20101206.../image/Coach/43673_qbv2_a0?$browse_thumbnail$

and use the "view page info" in the right-click menu if your computer has that feature. Fourth one from the bottom in the "thumbnails" section. And yep, that's the right link so now we have the style number, 43673

*EATA - WOOT*! From right here at tPF:
https://www.forum.purseblog.com/thr...ags-not-yet-seen-on-tpf.652233/#post-17561589

and this confirms it:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Vintag...riorityMailPaddedFlatRateEnvelope!60452!US!-1

So - genuine Kristin Leather Crossbody, style 43673, late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> See my "ETA"s in my first post. It's authentic, I just can't find a number.


Oh thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Oh thank you



Re-re read my post above.

DAMN, I'm good !!! 

(Modest, too)


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Re-re read my post above.
> 
> DAMN, I'm good !!!
> 
> (Modest, too)


you are all cool...and I am in awe of your collective knowledge.
thank you again.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Re-re read my post above.
> 
> DAMN, I'm good !!!
> 
> (Modest, too)


Oh and I was halfway through doing authentication on my phone when you authenticated it here..sorry...couldnt get rid of it..chubby fingers...am now in computer at work..should I remove if still able to?


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Oh and I was halfway through doing authentication on my phone when you authenticated it here..sorry...couldnt get rid of it..chubby fingers...am now in computer at work..should I remove if still able to?



Don't worry about it, we'll figure out that it's already handled. Or we'll just post a link back to these posts.

*ETA* - It's handled.


----------



## Narnanz

Now that Im home on my own tablet....a Big thank you to @Hyacinth in way of a virtual box of chocolates. I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Now that Im home on my own tablet....a Big thank you to @Hyacinth in way of a virtual box of chocolates. I am so glad I found this site.
> View attachment 4555067



Accepted with my deepest gratitude. That picture looks so good I'd even eat the ribbon!


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> They dont come with a creed do they?..am awaiting a picture of the white tag if it has one.





Hyacinth said:


> From what I remember, I don't think any Kristins came with the small white tag in the pocket, since the last Kristin styles came out around 2013 and Coach didn't start using the small white tags in place of stamped serial numbers until some time in 2014.
> 
> 
> *ETA* - Here's what looks like an identical bag except for the metallic leather
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Kris...988939?hash=item443969760b:g:ls4AAOSwfvtb8K4I
> 
> Style number is listed as F48986 but *I don't think that's the right style number*. All other listings for that number show a different pattern in the decorative seams on the front.
> 
> I've found several other listings for the same style, but none of them have a style number in the listing.



I just looked in my bag and it has the brown "Made in China" tag but no white tag and no numbers. I just have it in my notes as the  Kristin Crossbody 45128 SV BK. It is hard to be sure without seeing pics of the inside - but my little bag has a built-in wallet:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-656#post-31480798


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I just looked in my bag and it has the brown "Made in China" tag but no white tag and no numbers. I just have it in my notes as the  Kristin Crossbody 45128 SV BK. It is hard to be sure without seeing pics of the inside - but my little bag has a built-in wallet:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-656#post-31480798



Yep, I found quite a few in that style, but the flap on your bag is stiffer, more elaborate, and looks padded out and stitched around the edges. I think the less elaborate style came first and then styles like yours were introduced about 6 months to a year later. Most of the KristinCrossbodys seem to have the wallet-style credit card slots like yours and the one Narnanz asked about. Yours is probably from 2011 or 2012. I don't think any of the Kristin Crossbodys have creed patches and they're probably all too early to have the white tag with the production codes.

I have several Wayback pages of Kristin styles saved since I love the bags so was able to find a pretty good selection of styles of both bags and accessories. The problem was finding style numbers since most of the Waybacks from that time period 2010-11 don't include any active links from the main gallery photo pages to the Description page, and clicking the photo or the style name is just a dead end. Using the right-click menu and the Media link seems to be the only way to find the style number on the Wayback.

The last 2 links in the final version of my post, to tPF and Ebay, have to be the same bag as the one Namanz has. It looks like Coach did at least 6 different Kristin Crossbody styles, but I think hers was one of the earliest.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, I found quite a few in that style, but the flap on your bag is stiffer, more elaborate, and looks padded out and stitched around the edges. I think the less elaborate style came first and then styles like yours were introduced about 6 months to a year later. Most of the KristinCrossbodys seem to have the wallet-style credit card slots like yours and the one Narnanz asked about. Yours is probably from 2011 or 2012. I don't think any of the Kristin Crossbodys have creed patches and they're probably all too early to have the white tag with the production codes.
> 
> I have several Wayback pages of Kristin styles saved since I love the bags so was able to find a pretty good selection of styles of both bags and accessories. The problem was finding style numbers since most of the Waybacks from that time period 2010-11 don't include any active links from the main gallery photo pages to the Description page, and clicking the photo or the style name is just a dead end. Using the right-click menu and the Media link seems to be the only way to find the style number on the Wayback.
> 
> The last 2 links in the final version of my post, to tPF and Ebay, have to be the same bag as the one Namanz has. It looks like Coach did at least 6 different Kristin Crossbody styles, but I think hers was one of the earliest.



Good to know, you are a fountain of valuable information - thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Wondering if anyone can help me with a name got this one?
Hyacinth authenticated it for me on the appropriate thread and said it was from early 70’s.  What a testament to Coach’s glove-tanned leather that a 50 year old bag can still look near perfect!  Did they have names then? 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Catbird9

Molly0 said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me with a name got this one?
> Hyacinth authenticated it for me on the appropriate thread and said it was from early 70’s.  What a testament to Coach’s glove-tanned leather that a 50 year old bag can still look near perfect!  Did they have names then?
> Thanks for any info!
> View attachment 4556962
> View attachment 4556963
> View attachment 4556964



Nice find! It looks like a Saddle Bag. There were two sizes, #9205 Saddle Bag Small (about 8" x 10") and #9210 Saddle Bag Large, (about 13" x 10"). Here's a 1970s style sheet showing both of them, and a 1978 price list:


----------



## Molly0

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find! It looks like a Saddle Bag. There were two sizes, #9205 Saddle Bag Small (about 8" x 10") and #9210 Saddle Bag Large, (about 13" x 10"). Here's a 1970s style sheet showing both of them, and a 1978 price list:
> 
> View attachment 4557011
> 
> View attachment 4557012


Thankyou for the info!


----------



## tlee555

Hey guys,
would any of you know what bag this is?


----------



## simplyparticula

tlee555 said:


> Hey guys,
> would any of you know what bag this is?



That's a Ranger Flap bag -  2014 or 2015?. It came in a few sizes - can't tell if that's a cross body or shoulder.


----------



## simplyparticula

Anyone recognize the second bag (larger) in this video? Is it a shoulder or cross body bag? Seems similar to Janice's Legacy but it has an outside slip pocket. (I know the smaller one is a vintage Rambler.)


----------



## Hyacinth

simplyparticula said:


> Anyone recognize the second bag (larger) in this video? Is it a shoulder or cross body bag? Seems similar to Janice's Legacy but it has an outside slip pocket. (I know the smaller one is a vintage Rambler.)




Maybe a Classic Hobo 9855 from around 1990


----------



## Lake Effect

simplyparticula said:


> Anyone recognize the second bag (larger) in this video? Is it a shoulder or cross body bag? Seems similar to Janice's Legacy but it has an outside slip pocket. (I know the smaller one is a vintage Rambler.)






Hyacinth said:


> Maybe a Classic Hobo 9855 from around 1990
> View attachment 4557986


This style is near to my heart, I found one at a flea market a few years ago and it really catapulted my rehab endeavors lol. I found it in my pre-tPF days so I was looking to eBay to find others to see if the sellers had any info on them. And just a word  of caution to anyone interested, the few I initially found listed were fakes with a Made in Korea and 5 digit stamp! This style was well faked and fakes are still abundant on the secondary market.
Happily mine, in a similar color in that pic, is legit.


----------



## JoeMama

Does anyone know if my bag is fake? It's real leather, very nice quality. The stamp isnt misaligned either. The ID number is 202-07.


----------



## BeenBurned

JoeMama said:


> Does anyone know if my bag is fake? It's real leather, very nice quality. The stamp isnt misaligned either. The ID number is 202-07.



Welcome to TPF. 

The bag is fake. 

It's not necessary to repost but for future requests, please ask about authenticity on this thread, referring to the first post on page 1 for the information we need. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2781#post-33376956


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please? 
https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/715086766/coach-sheridan-crossbody-bag-vintage


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please?
> https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/715086766/coach-sheridan-crossbody-bag-vintage



It's a style 4209 Sheridan Richmond from around 1992-93.

ETA - I like the red one too.


----------



## Narnanz

I seem to be interested in the Legacy vintage collection...have 9966( dont know if thats a Legacy bag or not) on way and Janice 9950 just rehabbed.
Since I dont really know what Im talking about, Im hoping to look for more information on Pinterest re style numbers and sizes.
What are the best keywords I need to search for the other bags in this line.
Help much appreciated by the New Zealander with training wheels on.


----------



## BeenBurned

I found a bag that I've never seen before and would love an ID. (Until I saw the creed, I thought it was fake!) 

It's some type of tote with stiff leather and rolled handles.

Measurements: 12"wide x 7.5" high x 4" deep


TIA!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Hey there...was wondering if you could tell what bag this is...is it a Kristin flap bag?...or something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554083


Got this today after waiting a week...its in terrible condition with a hole not declared and it looks like two holes have been created in the side for a crossbody strap. Did this one have a d-ring for crossbody attachment.. Yes it said worn on the description...but my god...its in dreadfull condition.
So its going back.


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> I seem to be interested in the Legacy vintage collection...have 9966( dont know if thats a Legacy bag or not) on way and Janice 9950 just rehabbed.
> Since I dont really know what Im talking about, Im hoping to look for more information on Pinterest re style numbers and sizes.
> What are the best keywords I need to search for the other bags in this line.
> Help much appreciated by the New Zealander with training wheels on.


9966 is called Legacy Zip.

Some other  keywords you could use are  Faith's, Patricia's, Lula's and Helen's Legacy.

Also Legacy Small Flap, Rambler's Legacy, Legacy Small Zip.


----------



## Narnanz

Thank you so much...gives me heaps to go on from there.


Catbird9 said:


> 9966 is called Legacy Zip.
> 
> Some other  keywords you could use are  Faith's, Patricia's, Lula's and Helen's Legacy.
> 
> Also Legacy Small Flap, Rambler's Legacy, Legacy Small Zip.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I found a bag that I've never seen before and would love an ID. (Until I saw the creed, I thought it was fake!)
> 
> It's some type of tote with stiff leather and rolled handles.
> 
> Measurements: 12"wide x 7.5" high x 4" deep
> 
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 4562439
> View attachment 4562440
> View attachment 4562441
> View attachment 4562442



It looks like a 9680 Standard Tote. Here's the 1983 Fall catalog page:


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Got this today after waiting a week...its in terrible condition with a hole not declared and it looks like two holes have been created in the side for a crossbody strap. Did this one have a d-ring for crossbody attachment.. Yes it said worn on the description...but my god...its in dreadfull condition.
> So its going back.



You originally asked about that style on October 1, here are my posts where I tracked down the style through the Wayback Maching and tPF:
https://forum.purseblog.com/search/...0&c[node]=29+284+114+113+129&c[user][0]=13992

Here's what looks like your bag. The pics from tPF and Ebay don't show the strap attachment well but it does look like there are D-rings in the upper corners for the strap. I don't know if they made the same style without the D-rings. You'll have to do your own comparisons since you don't show pictures of that detail on the bag you received.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-939#post-33364613


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It's a style 4209 Sheridan Richmond from around 1992-93.
> 
> ETA - I like the red one too.


Thank you!! Do you know what other colors it came in?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a 9680 Standard Tote. Here's the 1983 Fall catalog page:
> View attachment 4562644


Thank you very much!


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> You originally asked about that style on October 1, here are my posts where I tracked down the style through the Wayback Maching and tPF:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/search/...0&c[node]=29+284+114+113+129&c[user][0]=13992
> 
> Here's what looks like your bag. The pics from tPF and Ebay don't show the strap attachment well but it does look like there are D-rings in the upper corners for the strap. I don't know if they made the same style without the D-rings. You'll have to do your own comparisons since you don't show pictures of that detail on the bag you received.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-939#post-33364613


Mostly my fault for not getting better pictures from her but she even says she was lazy with description and photos .
Lesson learned. I shall be a bit more aware next time. It's on it's way back to her today and am getting my money back.


----------



## Lake Effect

I have seen this type of closure on larger bags described as “Kristen”. So my educated guess is Kristen wristlet. There is a pretty tangerine one listed on eBay that at first glance has very similar details, except it has a little ring to attach the wrist strap. Search Kristen F43645 to see the listing, na.
ETA, okay I see I am late to the discussion!!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!! Do you know what other colors it came in?



Here's the catalog page:


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Here's the catalog page:
> View attachment 4563579


Boo it didn't come in solid navy! I will settle for one with the tan trim I guess. Thank you for the pic! Saving it!


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Boo it didn't come in solid navy! I will settle for one with the tan trim I guess. Thank you for the pic! Saving it!



Nope,  no Navy. Between the two of us, we seem to have all 3 of the solid colors, I have the Taupe, but I'm more than a little jealous of your Red one.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Nope,  no Navy. Between the two of us, we seem to have all 3 of the solid colors, I have the Taupe, but I'm more than a little jealous of your Red one.


Lol I'll let you know if I find another one! You still got the red Willis brief though right? I have never seen that ever again in any colors yet. What was the style number on that again? Was it 9928? I can't remember.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I have seen this type of closure on larger bags described as “Kristen”. So my educated guess is Kristen wristlet. There is a pretty tangerine one listed on eBay that at first glance has very similar details, except it has a little ring to attach the wrist strap. Search Kristen F43645 to see the listing, na.
> ETA, okay I see I am late to the discussion!!





houseof999 said:


> Lol I'll let you know if I find another one! You still got the red Willis brief though right? I have never seen that ever again in any colors yet. What was the style number on that again? Was it 9928? I can't remember.



Yes, I still have it. That one's definitely a keeper! The style number is 9097.


----------



## uniquelyfurnished

katev said:


> What an amazing find! May we see some pics of the other Bonnie bag that you found, too?
> 
> Here is the link for the Bonnie Cashin archive at UCLA and it contains a lot sketches of Bonnie's designs, search for Coach:
> http://digital2.library.ucla.edu/viewItem.do?ark=21198/zz0002bk1c
> 
> Check the Rehab and Rescue thread in the Clubhouse of this forum to ask for advice on rehabbing the bag. I only have one small Bonnie Coach bag but you can see the rehab at the link below. I didn't spend much money on this bag and that made it a little easier for me to take bold steps to rehab the bag - but it came out well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proof-that-a-50-yr-old-lady-can-still-be-beautiful-rehab-reveal.742282/


This is the other beauty! I'l take more in depth pictures as the hardware on the bag is incredible! a magnetic handle and brass bolt hinges.....just stunning


----------



## beachfront35

Hi is this an authentic coach ?


----------



## beachfront35

beachfront35 said:


> Hi is this an authentic coach ?


----------



## whateve

beachfront35 said:


> Hi is this an authentic coach ?



No, it's fake.
In the future, this is the wrong thread for authentications. Post future request in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## mrk2014

Hello ladies, I need help to identify this Vintage Cosmetic pouch. I believe is authentic but I can not find what style is.
I have seen on Ebay similar ones, about the same dimensions of 7.5 x 4.5 x 1.25 inches more or less, but they have Coach embossed on the outside, mine does not.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Hello ladies, I need help to identify this Vintage Cosmetic pouch. I believe is authentic but I can not find what style is.
> I have seen on Ebay similar ones, about the same dimensions of 7.5 x 4.5 x 1.25 inches more or less, but they have Coach embossed on the outside, mine does not.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4569095
> View attachment 4569097
> View attachment 4569098
> View attachment 4569103


They changed the specifics of the design over time. They are all the same style. When they put the creed inside, it wasn't necessary to put the Coach embossing on the exterior. It is style #7165 chunky case. Yours was probably made in the mid to late 90s.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> They changed the specifics of the design over time. They are all the same style. When they put the creed inside, it wasn't necessary to put the Coach embossing on the exterior. It is style #7165 chunky case. Yours was probably made in the mid to late 90s.


Thank you whateve, yes it makes sense not to emboss if there is a creed. I believe I saw one with both and that made me wonder, but I might have been mistaken.


----------



## BronxBeauty

Hi guys, Haven't posted in a while. Got a new job and so became immersed. Even so, I'v picked up a few pieces here and there. What is the name of this cute, rectangular Sheridan? the creed does not list a style number. TIA.


----------



## whateve

BronxBeauty said:


> Hi guys, Haven't posted in a while. Got a new job and so became immersed. Even so, I'v picked up a few pieces here and there. What is the name of this cute, rectangular Sheridan? the creed does not list a style number. TIA.
> View attachment 4569792
> View attachment 4569793


It looks like the Charleston bag 4217.


----------



## BronxBeauty

whateve said:


> It looks like the Charleston bag 4217.


Indeed it is! Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

hey guys...just a quick question...How big is the Legacy Amanda Flap?
Same size as my Janice?


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> hey guys...just a quick question...How big is the Legacy Amanda Flap?
> Same size as my Janice?


It's smaller. There's one shown here https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-COACH-Legacy-Leather-Amanda-Flap-19925-Brown-Shoulder-Bag/233375087020 with measurements:

Height : 5.85" (15 cm)
Width : 8.39" (21.5 cm)
Depth : 2.34" (6 cm)
Shoulder Strap : 22.23" (57 cm)


----------



## Narnanz

Catbird9 said:


> It's smaller. There's one shown here https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-COACH-Legacy-Leather-Amanda-Flap-19925-Brown-Shoulder-Bag/233375087020 with measurements:
> 
> Height : 5.85" (15 cm)
> Width : 8.39" (21.5 cm)
> Depth : 2.34" (6 cm)
> Shoulder Strap : 22.23" (57 cm)


Thank you..might be just too small.
Edit...that was what I was looking at, but the cost is too high for a small bag. I can get two for what it would set me back.


----------



## jenn805

Anyone know what bag this is? Saw a pic and just wondering what it is?


----------



## whateve

jenn805 said:


> Anyone know what bag this is? Saw a pic and just wondering what it is?


It was made in 2004 and called Soho vintage duffle


----------



## jenn805

whateve said:


> It was made in 2004 and called Soho vintage duffle


Thank u


----------



## pockyx3

Hi there, can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## lalabelle7

Can anyone tell me the name or preferably the style number of the bag that is shown in the last scene (scene in the museum) of the Amazon Prime show, Modern Love, Season 1 Episode 1? 

It looks like it is a Willis style bag, but it looks like it has the buckle of the 65th anniversary bags. I would appreciate any help!


----------



## Sugaroll

Anyone know what this is called? It’s one of my favourites I’ve had for years.


----------



## BeenBurned

lalabelle7 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name or preferably the style number of the bag that is shown in the last scene (scene in the museum) of the Amazon Prime show, Modern Love, Season 1 Episode 1?
> 
> It looks like it is a Willis style bag, but it looks like it has the buckle of the 65th anniversary bags. I would appreciate any help!


Can you find a picture anywhere?


----------



## BeenBurned

pockyx3 said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


Style 38048 suede leather buckle Bowery bag.

ETA: Here's a tag, courtesy of an ebay seller's listing. (Color is different but style and description are the same.)


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Sorry, me again, LOL

I got this mini skinny as a freebe with a purchase, but after checking Ebay and Google I can not find exactly what it is, any ideas? 

There is a pocket on the back not an ID window. TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Sorry, me again, LOL
> 
> I got this mini skinny as a freebe with a purchase, but after checking Ebay and Google I can not find exactly what it is, any ideas?
> 
> There is a pocket on the back not an ID window. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575292


Legacy signature mini skinny, style 48454.


----------



## Bales25

Sugaroll said:


> Anyone know what this is called? It’s one of my favourites I’ve had for years.



If the serial is F33521, it's the embossed horse & carriage charley crossbody.  I have it in black - one of my favorites as well!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Legacy signature mini skinny, style 48454.



Wow BeenBurned! It took you literally a couple minutes, while I spent an hour (no kidding), trying to find the name.
Definitely you ladies are the Coach encyclopedia. You not only deserve our gratitude as users of the brand, but Coach also should give you some type of recognition, because thanks to you we are able to buy/sell real Coach items and I imagine in the process promote their Company.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Coach also should give you some type of recognition, because thanks to you we are able to buy/sell real Coach items and I imagine in the process promote their Company.


I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we'd love to see that happen in this lifetime! I personally won't hold my breath because as far as Coach is concerned, we shouldn't be needed since Coach wants everyone to buy directly from them.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we'd love to see that happen in this lifetime! I personally won't hold my breath because as far as Coach is concerned, we shouldn't be needed since Coach wants everyone to buy directly from them.



Yes of course, but Coach fails to see how important is to be able to purchase pre owned Coach bags. I have seen the price of Vintage Coach has gone up like crazy lately, much earlier that they came up with the idea of selling their own pre owned with patches, pins, modified... that sold out at thousands of dollars each.
When I buy something that proves to have great quality over time, I tend to keep buying that brand. If it wasn't for you helping us when we buy pre owned, we would be buying fake Chinese stuff  and when thinking about buying new, we would stay away from Coach that sells "garbage".
That's my opinion, and of course not counting of Coach realizing one day. 
Thanks again to you and rest of the authenticators team.


----------



## Cassaluna42

Hi ladies,

I found this and I believe it is authentic. It’s so hard to tell nowadays though, but the zipper, serial details and quality are all there. Can you help? I’ve been searching for days online with no luck on which this could be! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Cassaluna42 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I found this and I believe it is authentic. It’s so hard to tell nowadays though, but the zipper, serial details and quality are all there. Can you help? I’ve been searching for days online with no luck on which this could be! Thank you!


Welcome. 

The bag is authentic and called a Lexington leather top handle portfolio. It was made in 2013. 

For future requests on bags for which you aren't positive of authenticity, please post on this thread, referring to post 1, page 1 of the thread for the info we need:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-2834


----------



## Stan LOONA

Picked this up today but I cannot find ANY information on this bag other than it being Coach. I've been searching for hours trying to find out what the style of this bag is called, when it was made, etc.. and now I am here, haha!
The serial number is in the pictures below as No 0813-399.


----------



## Hyacinth

For any future requests, please include measurements, and a photo of one of the sides of the bag showing the shape and how the strap attaches. 

There's no way to search for information using the serial number, the Salearea Guides on Coach Creeds and on Serial Numbers explain why:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/

I believe it's a style number 4224 Mayfield Bag from the Sheridan collection and made around 1992-93


----------



## Minchanka

Stan LOONA said:


> Picked this up today but I cannot find ANY information on this bag other than it being Coach. I've been searching for hours trying to find out what the style of this bag is called, when it was made, etc.. and now I am here, haha!
> The serial number is in the pictures below as No 0813-399.


What are the dimensions?  From the proportions in your pics, looks like Mayfield from the Sheridan collection.


----------



## Stan LOONA

Minchanka said:


> What are the dimensions?  From the proportions in your pics, looks like Mayfield from the Sheridan collection.


Unfortunately I am traveling, so I can't get any exact measurements at the moment! I took some side pictures though! And a bottle of hint water for size, as it's the only thing lying around I can really compare size to, haha!

It does seem that Hyacinth was correct as that seems to be the bag in the picture they shared!


----------



## Hyacinth

Stan LOONA said:


> Unfortunately I am traveling, so I can't get any exact measurements at the moment! I took some side pictures though! And a bottle of hint water for size, as it's the only thing lying around I can really compare size to, haha!
> 
> It does seem that Hyacinth was correct as that seems to be the bag in the picture they shared!



Yes, it's definitely a Sheridan Mayfield.


----------



## lfpdx

Hi all,
Does anyone know the name of this little tote? I just had this verified in the authentication forum and know it's from the Manhattan collection, but my research on the forum and going through old catalog photos on Pinterest hasn't turned anything up. Thanks!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Me again, sorry.... 
Could you please identify this "hybrid" of a wristlet? A lot going on in such little thing, LOL I imagine there was also a purse.
	

		
			
		

		
	



No hurry and thank you.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Me again, sorry....
> Could you please identify this "hybrid" of a wristlet? A lot going on in such little thing, LOL I imagine there was also a purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581770
> 
> No hurry and thank you.


Could this be from a Soho or Madison collection? Just a hint to keep looking. TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Could this be from a Soho or Madison collection? Just a hint to keep looking. TIA


It's Soho but I can't find a style number for that one. There were several similar styles with various combinations of patterns.

This is 3467 but yours would have a different number.



ETA: Here's a picture of the purse from the same collection.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> It's Soho but I can't find a style number for that one. There were several similar styles with various combinations of patterns.
> 
> This is 3467 but yours would have a different number.
> View attachment 4584061
> 
> 
> ETA: Here's a picture of the purse from the same collection.
> View attachment 4584063


Thank you.... a Soho. I had seen the purse before, but not the wristlet. Not my thing all those materials together, LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you.... a Soho. I had seen the purse before, but not the wristlet. Not my thing all those materials together, LOL


Soho items have the horseshoe-shaped buckle.


----------



## Molly0

What do we call this one? 
(I’ve seen it called Soho but I’m not sure). Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> What do we call this one?
> (I’ve seen it called Soho but I’m not sure). Thanks!
> View attachment 4584717
> View attachment 4584718
> View attachment 4584719
> View attachment 4584720


Small duffle sac.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Small duffle sac.


Thankyou.  Hard to believe that bag is already 17 years old!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Soho items have the horseshoe-shaped buckle.



Great tip, thanks!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi, 
A bit of an unusual request  , I have seen it somewhere a vintage Coach bag that resembles my Ferragamo bag but with a Coach turn lock,  would someone be able to advice me on the st yle name please? 


Many thanks in advance. X


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> What do we call this one?
> (I’ve seen it called Soho but I’m not sure). Thanks!
> View attachment 4584717
> View attachment 4584718
> View attachment 4584719
> View attachment 4584720





whateve said:


> Small duffle sac.


The camel is a beautiful color. I have a vintage bag, in a similar shape (Monterey Hobo)  that is great for me for everyday. I don’t believe they made this in brass. Anyone know if they did?


Foreverbags said:


> Hi,
> A bit of an unusual request  , I have seen it somewhere a vintage Coach bag that resembles my Ferragamo bag but with a Coach turn lock,  would someone be able to advice me on the st yle name please?
> View attachment 4586291
> 
> Many thanks in advance. X


Actually I don’t think your request is unusual at all. I believe the bag your thinking of is from the Madison line, which is mentioned regularly here in this forum. People who have the Madison’s are fans of the quality. The Gramercy line also had this style, I know in a larger size too, but I am unsure of the sizes offered. There were a few sizes in the style shown. Let me see if I can find a few pics while someone else with the bags can post .


----------



## Lake Effect

Foreverbags said:


> Hi,
> A bit of an unusual request  , I have seen it somewhere a vintage Coach bag that resembles my Ferragamo bag but with a Coach turn lock,  would someone be able to advice me on the st yle name please?
> View attachment 4586291
> 
> Many thanks in advance. X


Meet the Madison’s 


katev said:


> Here are catalog photos from @Hyacinth showcasing the summer 1996 release of these Madison bags in butter and other colors. The Copley bag originally sold for $376 which was rather pricey back in 1976.
> 
> View attachment 4179112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179114


----------



## Foreverbags

Lake Effect said:


> Meet the Madison’s


Thank you Lake Effect, yes they are the ones, the Biltmore and the smaller Gracie too. They are the next on my wishlist though I am always tempted by any Vintage bags in that style. 
I  just finished work so will do a quick search on Ebay


----------



## Molly0

Lake Effect said:


> The camel is a beautiful color. I have a vintage bag, in a similar shape (Monterey Hobo)  that is great for me for everyday. I don’t believe they made this in brass. Anyone know if they did?
> .


I think that camel is s great color too, but I notice that the leather on this one is a little different. (Maybe they were experimenting with that leather at that time?)  Don’t know but it seems kind of like offspring of “Glove Tanned” and “Vachetta”.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> The camel is a beautiful color. I have a vintage bag, in a similar shape (Monterey Hobo)  that is great for me for everyday. I don’t believe they made this in brass. Anyone know if they did?
> 
> Actually I don’t think your request is unusual at all. I believe the bag your thinking of is from the Madison line, which is mentioned regularly here in this forum. People who have the Madison’s are fans of the quality. The Gramercy line also had this style, I know in a larger size too, but I am unsure of the sizes offered. There were a few sizes in the style shown. Let me see if I can find a few pics while someone else with the bags can post .


Generally after they introduced nickel hardware, camel was always done with nickel. I'm not sure about bags made after about 2003.


----------



## whateve

Foreverbags said:


> Hi,
> A bit of an unusual request  , I have seen it somewhere a vintage Coach bag that resembles my Ferragamo bag but with a Coach turn lock,  would someone be able to advice me on the st yle name please?
> View attachment 4586291
> 
> Many thanks in advance. X


It would be bags like these.


----------



## Foreverbags

whateve said:


> It would be bags like these.


Yes, Whateve, they are exactly the ones.

The Gramercy has a smaller front lock and I prefer the traditional Coach turn lock on Gracie and Biltmore. Make them  more Coach like
Now I have seen a little bit more beautiful vintage Coach bags, I think the new parker top handle looks quite similar to the Biltmore .


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Generally after they introduced nickel hardware, camel was always done with nickel. I'm not sure about bags made after about 2003.


That’s what I thought. I think I am one of the few people who likes that light camel, chamois shade with brass. I am just not drawn to nickel, generally . I have found a few wristlets in camel/ nickel in new condition and I gift them to one of my sisters who loves that combo.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> That’s what I thought. I think I am one of the few people who likes that light camel, chamois shade with brass. I am just not drawn to nickel, generally . I have found a few wristlets in camel/ nickel in new condition and I gift them to one of my sisters who loves that combo.


I honestly hate Coach camel leather. I don't know why. I guess it is just too yellow for me. It probably would look less yellow with brass hardware. I used to have a camel hair coat that I loved.


----------



## Finch

Hello - can anyone tell me what coach style 6000 is? I've found several examples online but no style name. Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Finch said:


> Hello - can anyone tell me what coach style 6000 is? I've found several examples online but no style name. Thanks!



Style 6000 was called a Chelsea Zip, made in the late 1990s. It's the smaller bag in this page from the Holiday 1998 catalog.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

What is the style number of this charm?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I have 2 more charms I need the style numbers for if possible.  (I'm finally itemizing my collection!)  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have 2 more charms I need the style numbers for if possible.  (I'm finally itemizing my collection!)  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592150


The daisy is 92873.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> The daisy is 92873.


Thanks @whateve!


----------



## Hyacinth

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What is the style number of this charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592127



92905, Beach Multi Mix Pave Keyfob


----------



## Hyacinth

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have 2 more charms I need the style numbers for if possible.  (I'm finally itemizing my collection!)  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592150



I found a Purse Charm but am still looking for the Keyfob version - 92915, Glitter Watermelon Charm

*ETA* - sorry, no luck finding the Keyfob version of the Watermelon


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have 2 more charms I need the style numbers for if possible.  (I'm finally itemizing my collection!)  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592150





Hyacinth said:


> I found a Purse Charm but am still looking for the Keyfob version - 92915, Glitter Watermelon Charm
> 
> *ETA* - sorry, no luck finding the Keyfob version of the Watermelon


The glitter watermelon keychain is 64299.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Hyacinth said:


> I found a Purse Charm but am still looking for the Keyfob version - 92915, Glitter Watermelon Charm
> 
> *ETA* - sorry, no luck finding the Keyfob version of the Watermelon


Thanks for trying!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> The glitter watermelon keychain is 64299.


Thanks @BeenBurned!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Hyacinth said:


> 92905, Beach Multi Mix Pave Keyfob


Thank you @Hyacinth!


----------



## coachie-chica

I’m trying to sell this purse and I am not sure what the style number is. What is it called? Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

coachie-chica said:


> I’m trying to sell this purse and I am not sure what the style number is. What is it called? Thank you!


It looks like a Rhyder satchel. Look inside the zipper pocket for a white tag with serial number. The last 5 number is the style number.


----------



## Crystalcoach

LaVisioneer said:


> Hi! I can't identify your bag, but I found a few more listings:
> 
> This one is colorblocked and claims it's 60s with no hang tag or creed:
> 
> https://www.ebth.com/items/10589184...ite-leather-saddle-shoulder-bag-1960s-vintage
> 
> Assuming these are authentic, they appear to have an NYC creed and hangtag and one says 70s, so maybe this is a style Coach continued after Bonnie Cashin left:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/VTG-Distressed-Coach-Bonnie-Cashin-Saddle-Bag-58c842b813302a5e4e014b3f
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...Bag-Double-Strap-Tan-5c42507a2beb79c5276f22b6
> 
> Good luck! Your bag looks great in any case! The straps kind of remind me of the recent Bandit bag.


I have a bag exactly like the last listing in this post https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...Bag-Double-Strap-Tan-5c42507a2beb79c5276f22b6
I looked to see if there were any responses as to the name of the bag but didn't see anything. It's such a beauty! Based on my research and albeit limited knowledge, especially compared to you amazing ladies, I think it's an early 70s bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here's some pics of mine. Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## Crystalcoach

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find! It looks like a Saddle Bag. There were two sizes, #9205 Saddle Bag Small (about 8" x 10") and #9210 Saddle Bag Large, (about 13" x 10"). Here's a 1970s style sheet showing both of them, and a 1978 price list:
> 
> View attachment 4557011
> 
> View attachment 4557012


BTW, thank you, thank you, thank you for this! It's helped me id my mini clutch, which I thought was an early version of the Dinky. I have a crescent bag too. I knew the name of that one. Unfortunately, the piping is in really bad shape... Sorry, getting sidetracked here.  I was just super excited to see this! Thanks again! You all are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Catbird9

Crystalcoach said:


> I have a bag exactly like the last listing in this post https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...Bag-Double-Strap-Tan-5c42507a2beb79c5276f22b6
> I looked to see if there were any responses as to the name of the bag but didn't see anything. It's such a beauty! Based on my research and albeit limited knowledge, especially compared to you amazing ladies, I think it's an early 70s bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of mine. Anyone know what it's called?


I've seen it called a Pulley Bag, but I've never confirmed that with a Coach catalog or style sheet. I found a couple on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Vt...ed-Red-Leather-Pulley-Bag-1960s-/193096888837
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...ather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-1960-s-/183719846916


----------



## Crystalcoach

Catbird9 said:


> I've seen it called a Pulley Bag, but I've never confirmed that with a Coach catalog or style sheet. I found a couple on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Vt...ed-Red-Leather-Pulley-Bag-1960s-/193096888837
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...ather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-1960-s-/183719846916


Thanks! That's certainly more information than I had. These ones look even older than mine. My bag has a creed inside the zipper pocket but no number. 
That red one... very pretty! I have yet to acquire a red Coach. Anyway, getting sidetracked... again Thanks again!


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> I've seen it called a Pulley Bag, but I've never confirmed that with a Coach catalog or style sheet. I found a couple on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Vt...ed-Red-Leather-Pulley-Bag-1960s-/193096888837
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...ather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-1960-s-/183719846916


 @valv54 had confirmed the name of the Pulley Bag when she was at Coach Orignals pop up in September. She was posting about it.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> @valv54 had confirmed the name of the Pulley Bag when she was at Coach Orignals pop up in September. She was posting about it.


Oh, right, I'd forgotten that! Thanks.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Oh, right, I'd forgotten that! Thanks.


If I could only remember where my cell phone is as I am walking out the door . . .


----------



## Crystalcoach

Lake Effect said:


> If I could only remember where my cell phone is as I am walking out the door . . .


Ha! That cracked me up.


----------



## CatePNW

This is on a local Facebook group, says it’s a Penelope.  I can’t find anything just like it on eBay for comparison.   I see a lot that are similar, but none have the Coach nameplate on the back side like this one.


----------



## houseof999

CatePNW said:


> This is on a local Facebook group, says it’s a Penelope.  I can’t find anything just like it on eBay for comparison.   I see a lot that are similar, but none have the Coach nameplate on the back side like this one.
> View attachment 4600087
> View attachment 4600088


There's a thread for identifying Coach. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-item-name-questions-here.355205/page-946

This bag looks like a legacy Penny.


----------



## CatePNW

houseof999 said:


> There's a thread for identifying Coach.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-item-name-questions-here.355205/page-946
> 
> This bag looks like a legacy Penny.



Thank you, that's the bag.  And thanks for the link, I didn't see that when I was deciding where to post!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Does anyone have the style number for both of these charms? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Does anyone have the style number for both of these charms? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604276


The snowglobe is 93005. The flower is 94051.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> The snowglobe is 93005. The flower is 94051.


Thank you @whateve!


----------



## CatePNW

Just got my sale flyer for the outlet stores and online, what is the name of the black top handle rose flap bag?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The style number for the grasshopper when you have a chance, it's my newest addition! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The style number for the grasshopper when you have a chance, it's my newest addition! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606147


92710


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> 92710


Thanks @whateve!!! I knew you would know! LOL


----------



## houseof999

CatePNW said:


> Just got my sale flyer for the outlet stores and online, what is the name of the black top handle rose flap bag?
> View attachment 4606145


That looks like a Tilly.


----------



## Chokwondo

Newbie here...What can you tell me about this pet carrier? *photos not mine...found from sold Poshmark listing link provided below.

https://posh.mk/fYLNYXpj81


----------



## CatePNW

houseof999 said:


> That looks like a Tilly.


Thanks, it must be a new one for the outlet since I couldn't find anything on it yet.  It reminded me of Parker too.


----------



## Heller109

I was a meeting yesterday and I saw this amazing Coach purse but I cannot seem to find the name of it.   Any ideas which bag this is ?  TIA


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

It's the Marlon Hobo, which is made for the outlet: https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-m...lor=IML72#cgid=explore-women-handbags&start=1


----------



## BronxBeauty

Name and style number of this pre-1994 bag? It's reminiscent of the old saddle pouch. The buckle attaches with a magnetic snap. TIA!


----------



## valv54

BronxBeauty said:


> Name and style number of this pre-1994 bag? It's reminiscent of the old saddle pouch. The buckle attaches with a magnetic snap. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609865


It's just called a saddle bag, its 9851


----------



## BronxBeauty

valv54 said:


> It's just called a saddle bag, its 9851


Thanks!


----------



## kaycoach

Please help ID & Authenticate this Bag with any possible details.
Black leather with Brown Trim
Style no. 048-2145
Made in USA
Looks somewhat like a smaller version of the city bag or spectator? its only ~9x6 inches


----------



## Transported

kaycoach said:


> Please help ID & Authenticate this Bag with any possible details.
> Black leather with Brown Trim
> Style no. 048-2145
> Made in USA
> Looks somewhat like a smaller version of the city bag or spectator? its only ~9x6 inches
> View attachment 4610814
> View attachment 4610815
> View attachment 4610816


Looks like a compartment Bag spectator Style # 6850.....


----------



## artax two

What is this buckled saddlebag shaped bag in the center?


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> What is this buckled saddlebag shaped bag in the center?


Looks like a small riding bag. I don't know the style number, sorry.


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> Looks like a small riding bag. I don't know the style number, sorry.


That's helpful. I'm getting much better search results using the word riding. What looks most similar to me is a NYC riding bag, under 9 inches wide.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Looks like a small riding bag. I don't know the style number, sorry.





artax two said:


> That's helpful. I'm getting much better search results using the word riding. What looks most similar to me is a NYC riding bag, under 9 inches wide.



Riding Bag style number is 9750. 

There was also a Riding Bag Spectator 6750 if you like the two-tone look:


----------



## Narnanz

artax two said:


> That's helpful. I'm getting much better search results using the word riding. What looks most similar to me is a NYC riding bag, under 9 inches wide.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Shoulder-Purse-NYC-Putty-/173986387398?_ul=NZ
Have you seen this one?


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...Shoulder-Purse-NYC-Putty-/173986387398?_ul=NZ
> Have you seen this one?


Yes I did see that one. I kinda think the buckle strap is a little thinner than the one pictured in the Coach ad. It is just not quite the same proportions. I am thinking its the one in this listing but alas it does not have a style number either.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NY...129058?hash=item1a86e25322:g:zbAAAOSwDwhdrjVK


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> What is this buckled saddlebag shaped bag in the center?





houseof999 said:


> Looks like a small riding bag. I don't know the style number, sorry.



Going back and looking at the Women's Wear Daily ad more carefully, it does indeed look like the small Riding Bag, not the larger 9750 Riding Bag. Thanks for catching that, house.




artax two said:


> Yes I did see that one. I kinda think the buckle strap is a little thinner than the one pictured in the Coach ad. It is just not quite the same proportions. I am thinking its the one in this listing but alas it does not have a style number either.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NY...129058?hash=item1a86e25322:g:zbAAAOSwDwhdrjVK



I agree. That's the smaller version. I don't know the style # either. Here's another small one (wrong style number, but a beautiful color):

https://www.rubylane.com/item/342761-NH-MC1567/Vintage-Coach-Riding-Bag-Model-9750


----------



## artax two

Catbird9 said:


> Going back and looking at the Women's Wear Daily ad more carefully, it does indeed look like the small Riding Bag, not the larger 9750 Riding Bag. Thanks for catching that, house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That's the smaller version. I don't know the style # either. Here's another small one (wrong style number, but a beautiful color):
> 
> https://www.rubylane.com/item/342761-NH-MC1567/Vintage-Coach-Riding-Bag-Model-9750


I think this 9750 is a pretty close match to the ad, and if I could find one in my budget, it would be close enough for me. This is about the 3rd or 4th style that I've determined I really like that are ending up being hard to find! ETA i really do love the color on that Rubylane listing but I think I want a black one.


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> I think this 9750 is a pretty close match to the ad, and if I could find one in my budget, it would be close enough for me. This is about the 3rd or 4th style that I've determined I really like that are ending up being hard to find! ETA i really do love the color on that Rubylane listing but I think I want a black one.


There's a black one on eBay but it's not NYC.


----------



## artax two

Catbird9 said:


> There's a black one on eBay but it's not NYC.



Thanks I just found it I think. Its just not quite as charming to me as the smaller sized riding bag. I also have to admit I am having a hard time finding a black vintage bag that I love in the size I want. I think its because tan leather looks so good on most styles that, to me, the black never looks as charming.


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> Thanks I just found it I think. Its just not quite as charming to me as the smaller sized riding bag. I also have to admit I am having a hard time finding a black vintage bag that I love in the size I want. I think its because tan leather looks so good on most styles that, to me, the black never looks as charming.


I like the smaller one better too, and it's true that some styles look better in certain colors.


----------



## Narnanz

Could anyone tell me what this style is...thank you.


----------



## Transported

Narnanz said:


> Could anyone tell me what this style is...thank you.



Looks like a classic Hobo Style # 9855


----------



## Narnanz

Transported said:


> Looks like a classic Hobo Style # 9855


Thank you...now to look for one at a decent price.


----------



## whateve

Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?


----------



## whateve

Do you have a name for #4148? All I have is Soho.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...now to look for one at a decent price.


They crop up online regularly, but most people don’t know what they’re called. This style was one my first real rehabs. Beware, I have seen this style faked a lot, but at least they are clearly stamped “made in Korea”.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Do you have a name for #4148? All I have is Soho.


I want to say Mini Hobo or Mini Bucket. I have it on my computer. I can check in the morning. 
It’s my little tangerine bag, first actual Coach purchase


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I want to say Mini Hobo or Mini Bucket. I have it on my computer. I can check in the morning.
> It’s my little tangerine bag, first actual Coach purchase


I think I might have a picture of yours on my computer! I just found one in a pale green. I don't think it is lime.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I want to say Mini Hobo or Mini Bucket. I have it on my computer. I can check in the morning.
> It’s my little tangerine bag, first actual Coach purchase



Soho Mini Bucket introduced in the Hoiday 1997 catalogs



Here's a closer photo of the description, click on the thumbnail


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Soho Mini Bucket introduced in the Hoiday 1997 catalogs
> View attachment 4614183


Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I think I might have a picture of yours on my computer! I just found one in a pale green. I don't think it is lime.


Mine was made at the end of 97. Maybe kiwi or pear? That was when my sister got a bunch of periwinkle items!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Mine was made at the end of 97. Maybe kiwi or pear? That was when my sister got a bunch of periwinkle items!


Double sniped by both of you!!!
ETA, at least I can feel a little smug about my memory


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Mine was made at the end of 97. Maybe kiwi or pear? That was when my sister got a bunch of periwinkle items!



If it was made at the end of 1997 it was probably made for a Spring 1998 release. The Spring 1998 catalog shows Kiwi as the only green color for that style.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> If it was made at the end of 1997 it was probably made for a Spring 1998 release. The Spring 1998 catalog shows Kiwi as the only green color for that style.


I bought mine July 1998 Jax outlet.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> If it was made at the end of 1997 it was probably made for a Spring 1998 release. The Spring 1998 catalog shows Kiwi as the only green color for that style.


Mine was made March 98. It could be kiwi, right?


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?


bump


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?



Does it have the legacy stripe lining?


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?



The shape of the pocket flaps and the double row of stitching are similar to this little bag.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/273581791864


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Does it have the legacy stripe lining?


No, it has purple satin lining. 


katev said:


> The shape of the pocket flaps and the double row of stitching are similar to this little bag.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273581791864


Yes, it's similar but I think it wasn't part of the same collection.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

@whateve do you know the number for this cupcake charm? Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?



I just stumbled across this listing which reminds me of your wristlet (the buckle anyway) and may help you narrow down the production year: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Coach-Tan-Navy/333429091244

These also might be of interest:


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I just stumbled across this listing which reminds me of your wristlet (the buckle anyway) and may help you narrow down the production year: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Coach-Tan-Navy/333429091244
> 
> These also might be of interest:
> 
> View attachment 4614699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614701


Thanks! That Legacy leather hobo is what I was thinking of. I'm thinking of between 2004 - 2008, either before or after the Legacy release, since it doesn't have the Legacy stripe lining. The leather and the lining feels more like 2008 or later though.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! That Legacy leather hobo is what I was thinking of. I'm thinking of between 2004 - 2008, either before or after the Legacy release, since it doesn't have the Legacy stripe lining. The leather and the lining feels more like 2008 or later though.


I would have guesstimated it from 2005-ish but I can't ID it.


----------



## Hyacinth

Luvpurplepurses said:


> View attachment 4614673
> @whateve do you know the number for this cupcake charm? Thanks!



Op Art Cupcake key ring 92558


----------



## whateve

nm


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Hyacinth said:


> Op Art Cupcake key ring 92558
> View attachment 4615504


Thank you @Hyacinth!


----------



## Erilynn25

whateve said:


> Any ideas about this adorable Legacy looking wristlet?


I found the same wristlet in straw, from the April 2006 Wayback page.  Style 8597.


----------



## whateve

Erilynn25 said:


> I found the same wristlet in straw, from the April 2006 Wayback page.  Style 8597.
> View attachment 4615815


Thank you! I remember seeing that one now!


----------



## katev

I've just purchased this Madison Wallet in Beechnut Caviar Leather, circa 1990's, see the link below.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Wallet-Madison-Collection-5dab93088d6f1ad01b5c768c

I haven't received it yet but the listing says that it is 4 inch x 5 inch and I am trying to figure out which wallet I've purchased.

Below is information about the Madison wallets that was previously posted by @Hyacinth. I'm guessing that mine is the Continental Clutch 4474, do you agree? Does anyone have catalog pics of the Continental Clutch and the French Purse? Thanks!



Hyacinth said:


> This is what I have so far for Madison wallet style numbers:
> 4472 - Madison Checkbook Clutch, 6 cc slots + 6 bill slots, framed full coin pocket, checkbook slot, Spring 1996
> 4473 - Madison French Purse, framed coin pocket, 10 cc pockets
> 4474 - Madison Continental Clutch, framed coin pocket, 4 small, 5 larger + 1 bill compartment, Fall 1995
> 4478 - Madison Envelope Clutch, 7.5x4, 7 horizontal + 4 Vertical cc slots, 2 bill pockets, 1 outside pocket
> 4479 - Madison Checkbook Case, 4 bill and 6 cc pockets, pen slot
> 4485 - Madison compact clutch, inside snap coin pocket, 3 cc pockets, 1996 Source Book


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I've just purchased this Madison Wallet in Beechnut Caviar Leather, circa 1990's, see the link below.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Wallet-Madison-Collection-5dab93088d6f1ad01b5c768c
> 
> I haven't received it yet but the listing says that it is 4 inch x 5 inch and I am trying to figure out which wallet I've purchased.
> 
> Below is information about the Madison wallets that was previously posted by @Hyacinth. I'm guessing that mine is the Continental Clutch 4474, do you agree? Does anyone have catalog pics of the Continental Clutch and the French Purse? Thanks!


It's not the French purse. It is the continental clutch.


----------



## Catbird9

Here are the 4473 French Purse and the 4474 Continental Clutch (both new in 1994) together. (Maybe someone else will have a clearer image.)


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It's not the French purse. It is the continental clutch.





Catbird9 said:


> Here are the 4473 French Purse and the 4474 Continental Clutch (both new in 1994) together. (Maybe someone else will have a clearer image.)
> 
> View attachment 4617484



That's great, thank you both so much!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Love help ID'ing this vintage Coach coin purse. I though it might be the minicity 7105 but then it's more "pouch" like (the side-by-side picture shows the difference, mine is the one on the right). I bought a bucket bag and this was a little add on the seller provided.


----------



## Hyacinth

Belleetbonne said:


> Love help ID'ing this vintage Coach coin purse. I though it might be the minicity 7105 but then it's more "pouch" like (the side-by-side picture shows the difference, mine is the one on the right). I bought a bucket bag and this was a little add on the seller provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4618279
> View attachment 4618280



It's actually the original Key Case Coin Pouch 7248 introduced in the Spring 1995 catalog and with a different shape and slightly different measurements than the 7105 City Key Fob:

*7248:*
 3 1/8 x 2 1/2 x 1 1/4, 1995 Spring catalog



*7105*:
3 1/4 x 2 7/8, intro Holiday 1996 catalog


----------



## Belleetbonne

This is awesome! Thank you so much! I do like the shape better than the City Key Fob


----------



## Catbird9

Belleetbonne said:


> Love help ID'ing this vintage Coach coin purse. I though it might be the minicity 7105 but then it's more "pouch" like (the side-by-side picture shows the difference, mine is the one on the right). I bought a bucket bag and this was a little add on the seller provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4618279
> View attachment 4618280





Hyacinth said:


> It's actually the original Key Case Coin Pouch 7248 introduced in the Spring 1995 catalog and with a different shape and slightly different measurements than the 7105 City Key Fob:
> 
> *7248:*
> 3 1/8 x 2 1/2 x 1 1/4, 1995 Spring catalog
> View attachment 4618391
> 
> 
> *7105*:
> 3 1/4 x 2 7/8, intro Holiday 1996 catalog
> View attachment 4618394



Its shape reminds me of the Everett, introduced Holiday 1993 (in OMG! Purple ):


----------



## BeenBurned

Would anyone happen to know the collection this item is from? I'm trying to ID a wristlet with a front like this. 

Thanks.


----------



## inkblue

Wondering what coach bag this is? Purchased locally. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

inkblue said:


> Wondering what coach bag this is? Purchased locally. Thanks!


Measurements about 11" x 8" x 3"? Probably a Camera Bag #4012 from the Lightweight Collection:



Holiday 1990


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know the collection this item is from? I'm trying to ID a wristlet with a front like this.
> 
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4618930


I know I've seen it but I can't remember.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know the collection this item is from? I'm trying to ID a wristlet with a front like this.
> 
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4618930



It looks similar to some of the Daisy styles from around 2013






ETA


----------



## Erilynn25

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know the collection this item is from? I'm trying to ID a wristlet with a front like this.
> 
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4618930





Hyacinth said:


> It looks similar to some of the Daisy styles from around 2013
> 
> View attachment 4619304
> View attachment 4619305
> 
> 
> 
> ETA
> View attachment 4619307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619308
> 
> View attachment 4619309


Is it this one?


https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coac...IP WALLET&style=COACH f49397&color=F49397SVBK


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I know I've seen it but I can't remember.





Hyacinth said:


> It looks similar to some of the Daisy styles from around 2013
> 
> View attachment 4619304
> View attachment 4619305
> 
> 
> 
> ETA
> View attachment 4619307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619308
> 
> View attachment 4619309





Erilynn25 said:


> Is it this one?
> View attachment 4619354
> 
> https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=DAISY LEATHER DOUBLE ZIP WALLET&style=COACH f49397&color=F49397SVBK


Thank you all! Yes, that's it. I can't tell whether the example I posted has the double pockets, but the one I was looking for is the one posted by @Erilynn25. 

Thanks again. I couldn't remember the collection and there were just too many "Coach black leather wallets" to weed through!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I've just purchased this Madison Wallet in Beechnut Caviar Leather, circa 1990's, see the link below.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Wallet-Madison-Collection-5dab93088d6f1ad01b5c768c
> 
> I haven't received it yet but the listing says that it is 4 inch x 5 inch and I am trying to figure out which wallet I've purchased.
> 
> Below is information about the Madison wallets that was previously posted by @Hyacinth. I'm guessing that mine is the Continental Clutch 4474, do you agree? Does anyone have catalog pics of the Continental Clutch and the French Purse? Thanks!





whateve said:


> It's not the French purse. It is the continental clutch.





Catbird9 said:


> Here are the 4473 French Purse and the 4474 Continental Clutch (both new in 1994) together. (Maybe someone else will have a clearer image.)
> 
> View attachment 4617484



My new-to-me Coach Madison Continental Clutch 4474, made it Italy, came to day and it is gorgeous! It's in pristine condition for a wallet that's 25 years old - but I got a big surprise when I opened the box - the color is not Beechnut!

The auction listing doesn't mention the color but the photos look brown and I thought that it was Beechnut. But the wallet is a gray color with brown undertones and I am wondering if it is Granite? I have never seen a Granite-colored Italian Madison item but I've attached some pictures of my new clutch next to my Beechnut Gracie bag 4413.

The first 3 pics were taken with the flash and the clutch looks gray next to the Beechnut Gracie, but the last 2 pics were taken with the flash off and it looks brown-gray next to Gracie. Can someone confirm that my fabulous new clutch is Granite or perhaps suggest another color that works, thanks!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> My new-to-me Coach Madison Continental Clutch 4474, made it Italy, came to day and it is gorgeous! It's in pristine condition for a wallet that's 25 years old - but I got a big surprise when I opened the box - the color is not Beechnut!
> 
> The auction listing doesn't mention the color but the photos look brown and I thought that it was Beechnut. But the wallet is a gray color with brown undertones and I am wondering if it is Granite? I have never seen a Granite-colored Italian Madison item but I've attached some pictures of my new clutch next to my Beechnut Gracie bag 4413.
> 
> The first 3 pics were taken with the flash and the clutch looks gray next to the Beechnut Gracie, but the last 2 pics were taken with the flash off and it looks brown-gray next to Gracie. Can someone confirm that my fabulous new clutch is Granite or perhaps suggest another color that works, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4619797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619806


That definitely looks like granite.


----------



## Catbird9

Envelope Clutch in Granite, from @whateve's post above.


----------



## katev

Catbird9 said:


> Envelope Clutch in Granite, from @whateve's post above.



Thanks! When you posted this catalog page earlier I didn't even notice that the envelope clutch it was in the granite color, I thought it was brown!

Now I love my new clutch even more because it is an usual color, what a great buy! I'm thrilled!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Thanks! When you posted this catalog page earlier I didn't even notice that the envelope clutch it was in the granite color, I thought it was brown!
> 
> Now I love my new clutch even more because it is an usual color, what a great buy! I'm thrilled!


Yours is the continental clutch.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It's not the French purse. It is the continental clutch.



Hi, Do you know the year of the catalog page you posted that shows both the citron continental clutch and the granite envelope clutch? thanks!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Hi, Do you know the year of the catalog page you posted that shows both the citron continental clutch and the granite envelope clutch? thanks!


Fall 1995


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Fall 1995



Thank you!


----------



## LunaSilver

Hello, could you identify this coach bag? There is not much information or pictures on the listing. Thanks


----------



## Catbird9

LunaSilver said:


> Hello, could you identify this coach bag? There is not much information or pictures on the listing. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620771
> View attachment 4620772
> View attachment 4620773



Without seeing the creed, I can't say if the bag in the listing is authentic. If you're considering buying it, please ask the seller for a picture of the creed and have it authenticated first.

But it looks like a Soho Handle Bag #4158:


----------



## BeenBurned

I found an interesting listing and although not going to buy, it's unusual and I want to save the pictures for my records. 

Does anyone know what this is called? 

The unusual detail is that the creed is separate from the serial number. It looks like one part is on the front inner wall and the other is on the back interior wall.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I found an interesting listing and although not going to buy, it's unusual and I want to save the pictures for my records.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called?
> 
> The unusual detail is that the creed is separate from the serial number. It looks like one part is on the front inner wall and the other is on the back interior wall.
> 
> View attachment 4621089
> View attachment 4621090
> View attachment 4621091


That's very interesting! Looks like poor planning!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I found an interesting listing and although not going to buy, it's unusual and I want to save the pictures for my records.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called?
> 
> The unusual detail is that the creed is separate from the serial number. It looks like one part is on the front inner wall and the other is on the back interior wall.
> 
> View attachment 4621089
> View attachment 4621090
> View attachment 4621091





whateve said:


> That's very interesting! Looks like poor planning!



Or maybe just a test piece, not intended for sale?


----------



## LunaSilver

Catbird9 said:


> Without seeing the creed, I can't say if the bag in the listing is authentic. If you're considering buying it, please ask the seller for a picture of the creed and have it authenticated first.
> 
> But it looks like a Soho Handle Bag #4158:
> 
> View attachment 4621008


Thank you Catbird9. It may sounds silly, I noticed this bag on Poshmark for a while now, all of a sudden, it came to me this might be a precreed bag because the unsophisticated design and beat up looking. Though it was a long shot, but I did  not want to go into detail with seller, instead made a CAD 25 offer, the seller accepted my offer. The bag has bad water damage may never be able to cleanup. At least it will be a good practice bag for rehab. Even if it is not genuine, as long as is full grain leather, I am ok to use it as a non branded work bag, there is no coach logo outside, hang tag can be removed.
Now I know this won't be a pre creed coach, most likely 90s if it is authentic.
Thanks again, the additional picture shows the water damage.


----------



## Catbird9

LunaSilver said:


> Thank you Catbird9. It may sounds silly, I noticed this bag on Poshmark for a while now, all of a sudden, it came to me this might be a precreed bag because the unsophisticated design and beat up looking. Though it was a long shot, but I did  not want to go into detail with seller, instead made a CAD 25 offer, the seller accepted my offer. The bag has bad water damage may never be able to cleanup. At least it will be a good practice bag for rehab. Even if it is not genuine, as long as is full grain leather, I am ok to use it as a non branded work bag, there is no coach logo outside, hang tag can be removed.
> Now I know this won't be a pre creed coach, most likely 90s if it is authentic.
> Thanks again, the additional picture shows the water damage.


I hope it's authentic, it's a very cute style. It should make a good practice rehab bag.


----------



## LunaSilver

Catbird9 said:


> I hope it's authentic, it's a very cute style. It should make a good practice rehab bag.


Hope so, thanks.


----------



## Lake Effect

LunaSilver said:


> Thank you Catbird9. It may sounds silly, I noticed this bag on Poshmark for a while now, all of a sudden, it came to me this might be a precreed bag because the unsophisticated design and beat up looking. Though it was a long shot, but I did  not want to go into detail with seller, instead made a CAD 25 offer, the seller accepted my offer. The bag has bad water damage may never be able to cleanup. At least it will be a good practice bag for rehab. Even if it is not genuine, as long as is full grain leather, I am ok to use it as a non branded work bag, there is no coach logo outside, hang tag can be removed.
> Now I know this won't be a pre creed coach, most likely 90s if it is authentic.
> Thanks again, the additional picture shows the water damage.


It’s interesting that there are some unbranded leather bags out that appear to be Coach styles. I saw a bag in a thrift shop, in the style of the Monterey Hobo with no Coach Creed, or inside pocket, iirc, but was a dead on match, imo for the MH.


----------



## mrs.JC

Would anyone be so kind as to please help me ID this?








Measurements are:  9" Width, 7.5" Height, 3" Depth


----------



## whateve

mrs.JC said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to please help me ID this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are:  9" Width, 7.5" Height, 3" Depth


It's a Bleecker Brooklyn mini messenger bag #32279.


----------



## mrs.JC

whateve said:


> It's a Bleecker Brooklyn mini messenger bag #32279.



Thank you SO much!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I love the details on the owl.  Newest to my collection. Style number if anyone knows it. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I love the details on the owl.  Newest to my collection. Style number if anyone knows it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623815


Style 92176.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> Style 92176.


Thanks for the quick reply @BeenBurned!


----------



## Mcamacho68

I purchased the coach academy drawstring backpack and I’m not sure if it’s real. I tried searching the serial no. but nothing pops up and neither zipper has the ykk on it. Here are photos. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Hyacinth

Mcamacho68 said:


> I purchased the coach academy drawstring backpack and I’m not sure if it’s real. I tried searching the serial no. but nothing pops up and neither zipper has the ykk on it. Here are photos. Thanks in advance for your help.



Please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Read post number one in that thread and follow the instructions especially about the details and link to where you bought it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## katev

I am a Coach rehabber and that means that I'm a little crazy and sometimes I buy things that are of absolutely no use - just in case "I might need it for a future rehab project!"

Here's an example, yesterday at a thrift shop I came across a pink Coach bag strap with silver hardware for $2.75 so I bought it because "Who knows? I might need a pink and silver Coach strap some day and besides, it was only $2.75!"

So now I am combing through pics of pink bags (FP and MFF) on ebay trying to figure out what style of bag used this type of strap. The strap is about 5/8 inch wide and it is adjustable to 40 inches long at the widest setting.

It has silver clip attachments that I have seen before but I can't remember on which style bags? Please take a look at these pics and let me know if you have any ideas for the style of bag that used this type of strap and clips?

Also, is there a name for this type of clip attachment? I am familiar with dogleash and lobster claw and styles of Coach hardware, but I don't know the name of this style - if it has any name other than just clip?

Thanks in advance for helping out a crazy rehabber!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I am a Coach rehabber and that means that I'm a little crazy and sometimes I buy things that are of absolutely no use - just in case "I might need it for a future rehab project!"
> 
> Here's an example, yesterday at a thrift shop I came across a pink Coach bag strap with silver hardware for $2.75 so I bought it because "Who knows? I might need a pink and silver Coach strap some day and besides, it was only $2.75!"
> 
> So now I am combing through pics of pink bags (FP and MFF) on ebay trying to figure out what style of bag used this type of strap. The strap is about 5/8 inch wide and it is adjustable to 40 inches long at the widest setting.
> 
> It has silver clip attachments that I have seen before but I can't remember on which style bags? Please take a look at these pics and let me know if you have any ideas for the style of bag that used this type of strap and clips?
> 
> Also, is there a name for this type of clip attachment? I am familiar with dogleash and lobster claw and styles of Coach hardware, but I don't know the name of this style - if it has any name other than just clip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out a crazy rehabber!
> 
> View attachment 4625997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626005


I have similar straps in my collection that came with my Madison Isabelles. They may have used similar straps for other styles.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I have similar straps in my collection that came with my Madison Isabelles. They may have used similar straps for other styles.



Thank you! I didn't have any Isabelle bags so that wouldn't occur to me!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I am a Coach rehabber and that means that I'm a little crazy and sometimes I buy things that are of absolutely no use - just in case "I might need it for a future rehab project!"
> 
> Here's an example, yesterday at a thrift shop I came across a pink Coach bag strap with silver hardware for $2.75 so I bought it because "Who knows? I might need a pink and silver Coach strap some day and besides, it was only $2.75!"
> 
> So now I am combing through pics of pink bags (FP and MFF) on ebay trying to figure out what style of bag used this type of strap. The strap is about 5/8 inch wide and it is adjustable to 40 inches long at the widest setting.
> 
> It has silver clip attachments that I have seen before but I can't remember on which style bags? Please take a look at these pics and let me know if you have any ideas for the style of bag that used this type of strap and clips?
> 
> Also, is there a name for this type of clip attachment? I am familiar with dogleash and lobster claw and styles of Coach hardware, but I don't know the name of this style - if it has any name other than just clip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out a crazy rehabber!
> 
> View attachment 4625997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626005


I was going to say my Madison Juliettes have clips like that and the narrower strap.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I was going to say my Madison Juliettes have clips like that and the narrower strap.


That confirms it. Juliettes and Isabelles were part of the same collection.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> I am a Coach rehabber and that means that I'm a little crazy and sometimes I buy things that are of absolutely no use - just in case "I might need it for a future rehab project!"
> 
> Here's an example, yesterday at a thrift shop I came across a pink Coach bag strap with silver hardware for $2.75 so I bought it because "Who knows? I might need a pink and silver Coach strap some day and besides, it was only $2.75!"
> 
> So now I am combing through pics of pink bags (FP and MFF) on ebay trying to figure out what style of bag used this type of strap. The strap is about 5/8 inch wide and it is adjustable to 40 inches long at the widest setting.
> 
> It has silver clip attachments that I have seen before but I can't remember on which style bags? Please take a look at these pics and let me know if you have any ideas for the style of bag that used this type of strap and clips?
> 
> Also, is there a name for this type of clip attachment? I am familiar with dogleash and lobster claw and styles of Coach hardware, but I don't know the name of this style - if it has any name other than just clip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out a crazy rehabber!
> 
> View attachment 4625997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626005


Fabulous nail colour @katev


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous nail colour @katev


Her nails are always perfectly manicured!


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous nail colour @katev





BeenBurned said:


> Her nails are always perfectly manicured!



Thank you! But I can't take any credit because I have an excellent nail esthetician and the nail polish was her Christmas gift to me. It's called "A Little Guilt Under the Kilt" from the OPI Scotland Collection. (I love the names that they come up with for nail polish!)
https://www.opi.com/nail-products/nail-polish/little-guilt-under-kilt


----------



## katev

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I was going to say my Madison Juliettes have clips like that and the narrower strap.





whateve said:


> That confirms it. Juliettes and Isabelles were part of the same collection.



That's fantastic! It was driving me crazy trying to figure it out. So now I am trying to figure out the color - maybe it's magenta?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That's fantastic! It was driving me crazy trying to figure it out. Now I am trying to figure out the color - maybe it's magenta?


It could be. The second and third picture look like my magenta.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thank you! But I can't take any credit because I have an excellent nail esthetician and the nail polish was her Christmas gift to me. It's called "A Little Guilt Under the Kilt" from the OPI Scotland Collection. (I love the names that they come up with for nail polish!)
> https://www.opi.com/nail-products/nail-polish/little-guilt-under-kilt



Did you bring the strap with you for her to match it? If so, she really "nailed" it!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Did you bring the strap with you for her to match it? If so, she really "nailed" it!



Nope! But that's very clever!


----------



## alyoop25

can you tell me if my bag is real no. j1947-F27583


----------



## BeenBurned

alyoop25 said:


> can you tell me if my bag is real no. j1947-F27583


Welcome! I know this place is confusing and hard to know where to post what. 

Authenticity questions go on the following thread. Please read the first post to make sure you include all the information we need. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## pdxhb

Was the Sonoma Pocket Shopper 4920 ever made in nubuck? If so, what was the style number for that?


----------



## Hyacinth

pdxhb said:


> Was the Sonoma Pocket Shopper 4920 ever made in nubuck? If so, what was the style number for that?



Not that I know of. The similar but much smaller 4924 Pocket Zip had a Nubuc version but I can't find any listings for a Nubuc Pocket Shopper.


----------



## pdxhb

Hyacinth said:


> Not that I know of. The similar but much smaller 4924 Pocket Zip had a Nubuc version but I can't find any listings for a Nubuc Pocket Shopper.


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone tell me the style name and number of the black top-handle bag on the lower left in this catalog picture? The description is cut off, all I can see is "...son Case."  Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone tell me the style name and number of the black top-handle bag on the lower left in this catalog picture? The description is cut off, all I can see is "...son Case."  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4629631


Emmerson Case #5280.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Emmerson Case #5280.


Thank you so much! It's nice to have the complete information.


----------



## gaditana

Hello, could someone kindly identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

gaditana said:


> Hello, could someone kindly identify this bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631326


If it is authentic, it would be an 9027 ergo mini satchel, made in the 90s.


----------



## gaditana

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, it would be an 9027 ergo mini satchel, made in the 90s.


Thank you!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Could the Coach experts tell me what the name of this little cutie is? I bought it from Macy's about 6 or 7 years and forgot the name.


----------



## artax two

This bag is clearly a fake but what is the closest thing to it that Coach made? Vintage preferably. I particularly like the slouchy style, minimal hardware, wide opening, simplistic straps and overall simple design, very casual look.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...797138?hash=item288c048092:g:bJcAAOSwxTld9-1z


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> This bag is clearly a fake but what is the closest thing to it that Coach made? Vintage preferably. I particularly like the slouchy style, minimal hardware, wide opening, simplistic straps and overall simple design, very casual look.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...797138?hash=item288c048092:g:bJcAAOSwxTld9-1z


Soho Bag, #4082 probably. Very large.


----------



## Minchanka

artax two said:


> This bag is clearly a fake but what is the closest thing to it that Coach made? Vintage preferably. I particularly like the slouchy style, minimal hardware, wide opening, simplistic straps and overall simple design, very casual look.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...797138?hash=item288c048092:g:bJcAAOSwxTld9-1z


My guess is the #4082 from the Soho line.


----------



## artax two

Catbird9 said:


> Soho Bag, #4082 probably. Very large.
> View attachment 4632459





Minchanka said:


> My guess is the #4082 from the Soho line.



That's two votes for 4082. I am not crazy about how the 4082 tapers down and is taller than it is wide. Anything you can think of that keeps the general square shape?


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> That's two votes for 4082. I am not crazy about how the 4082 tapers down and is taller than it is wide. Anything you can think of that keeps the general square shape?


How about 4065 light tote?


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> How about 4065 light tote?
> View attachment 4632492


OOOOH yes I like that one. Thanks! Any other style ideas welcome!


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone know when this style came out?


----------



## NikkiTheVet

artax two said:


> That's two votes for 4082. I am not crazy about how the 4082 tapers down and is taller than it is wide. Anything you can think of that keeps the general square shape?


How about the Tribeca Shopper 9098?  I have two of them and love them!


----------



## artax two

DSMommy said:


> How about the Tribeca Shopper 9098?  I have two of them and love them!


Hmm I have seen the Tribeca Shopper a few times. I think I've decided its a tad too small but I do like how simple its design is and how casual it can be.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Could the Coach experts tell me what the name of this little cutie is? I bought it from Macy's about 6 or 7 years and forgot the name.
> 
> View attachment 4632367
> View attachment 4632368
> View attachment 4632369


I bought one of these but returned it. I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I bought one of these but returned it. I can't remember what it was called.


Page.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I bought one of these but returned it. I can't remember what it was called.


Rats.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Page.


Thanks House! I just checked Ebay, you're right. For some reason I thought it was named Prince


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks House! I just checked Ebay, you're right. For some reason I thought it was named Prince


There is a Prince bag but looks very different than this style. At least you got the first letter right!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Page.


Ah, I knew it started with P, but all I could think of was Parker.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> There is a Prince bag but looks very different than this style. At least you got the first letter right!


That's what I thought. I was in the general neighborhood


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello there!

Just wondering if there was a Vintage Coach clutch with a strap like this, or the holes and strap were added later. I have done a search on the forum, and found posts about holes made for the hang tag, but nothing about a longer strap, sorry if I missed them.
TIA


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Addicted to bags said:


> That's what I thought. I was in the general neighborhood


Page for short and if you want more....
PAGE MINI CROSSBODY IN MIRROR METALLIC LEATHER (COACH F35284), LOL


----------



## Addicted to bags

WishingonaCoach said:


> Page for short and if you want more....
> PAGE MINI CROSSBODY IN MIRROR METALLIC LEATHER (COACH F35284), LOL


Thank you WishingonaCoach


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Just wondering if there was a Vintage Coach clutch with a strap like this, or the holes and strap were added later. I have done a search on the forum, and found posts about holes made for the hang tag, but nothing about a longer strap, sorry if I missed them.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634293



Too late to edit, so I am replying to my own post, LOL
I found a couple more on Pinterest, and also an old listing on Etsy (I believe it was), that had it as Convertible Slim Clutch. Dimensions 11 x 9 x 2 inches( it if helps), I guess it is not an added feature by a previous owner, but it was made like that, so now I would love to know the official name and style if possible.


----------



## Minchanka

WishingonaCoach said:


> Too late to edit, so I am replying to my own post, LOL
> I found a couple more on Pinterest, and also an old listing on Etsy (I believe it was), that had it as Convertible Slim Clutch. Dimensions 11 x 9 x 2 inches( it if helps), I guess it is not an added feature by a previous owner, but it was made like that, so now I would love to know the official name and style if possible.



I’ve seen it called a Paperclip bag/clutch.   Don’t know if that’s an official name.


----------



## orangekitty121

Can anyone ID this?


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Can anyone ID this?


Looks like a Devon bag from the early 90s.


----------



## orangekitty121

whateve said:


> Looks like a Devon bag from the early 90s.


Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Minchanka said:


> I’ve seen it called a Paperclip bag/clutch.   Don’t know if that’s an official name.


Thank you for your input, I will do another search using that term.


----------



## LunaSilver

Please help me  ID this pre creed Coach bag, what is the name? Year of make? Is it a Bonnie Cashin designed bag or something inspired by her?  Thanks.
Strap Drop 16.5"
10" H x 9" W x 1.5" D


----------



## whateve

LunaSilver said:


> Please help me  ID this pre creed Coach bag, what is the name? Year of make? Is it a Bonnie Cashin designed bag or something inspired by her?  Thanks.
> Strap Drop 16.5"
> 10" H x 9" W x 1.5" D


I believe it is a Bonnie Cashin design. That is one of the linings she used. It was probably made in the early 70s. I don't have a name for it but it is similar to other Bonnie Cashin designs. I love the adjustable strap. I think this is the earliest bag I've seen that on. It looks like the inspiration for the straps used on Sonomas in the 90s.


----------



## LunaSilver

whateve said:


> I believe it is a Bonnie Cashin design. That is one of the linings she used. It was probably made in the early 70s. I don't have a name for it but it is similar to other Bonnie Cashin designs. I love the adjustable strap. I think this is the earliest bag I've seen that on. It looks like the inspiration for the straps used on Sonomas in the 90s.


Thank you Whateve,  I was hoping it is a BC bag, now I am happy.


----------



## katev

I am trying to find out if the Legacy Thompson Bags were made of vachetta leather? I have just purchased a new-to-me Thompson Julia 11376 and the creed patch just says that it is made of "natural cowhide leather" and "natural full grain leather".

I looked at the creed in my black Legacy Bridget and it just says that it is made of the "finest materials".

I'd like to give this bag a thorough cleaning but I don't want to risk damaging it. I've looked for a description of the Coach Thompson bags on the Wayback Machine but I couldn't find them anywhere; so I'd very much appreciate some insights into the materials used in their construction before I begin rehabbing this lovely bag.

Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## LunaSilver

katev said:


> I am trying to find out if the Legacy Thompson Bags were made of vachetta leather? I have just purchased a new-to-me Thompson Julia 11376 and the creed patch just says that it is made of "natural cowhide leather" and "natural full grain leather".
> 
> I looked at the creed in my black Legacy Bridget and it just says that it is made of the "finest materials".
> 
> I'd like to give this bag a thorough cleaning but I don't want to risk damaging it. I've looked for a description of the Coach Thompson bags on the Wayback Machine but I couldn't find them anywhere; so I'd very much appreciate some insights into the materials used in their construction before I begin rehabbing this lovely bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!
> 
> View attachment 4640775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640789


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Catbird9

katev said:


> I am trying to find out if the Legacy Thompson Bags were made of vachetta leather? I have just purchased a new-to-me Thompson Julia 11376 and the creed patch just says that it is made of "natural cowhide leather" and "natural full grain leather".
> 
> I looked at the creed in my black Legacy Bridget and it just says that it is made of the "finest materials".
> 
> I'd like to give this bag a thorough cleaning but I don't want to risk damaging it. I've looked for a description of the Coach Thompson bags on the Wayback Machine but I couldn't find them anywhere; so I'd very much appreciate some insights into the materials used in their construction before I begin rehabbing this lovely bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!
> 
> View attachment 4640775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640789



Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.



https://web.archive.org/web/2008032...roduct.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266

ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:


----------



## katev

Catbird9 said:


> Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4640915
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2008032...roduct.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266



Fantastic! Thank you so much!


----------



## katev

Catbird9 said:


> Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4640915
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2008032...roduct.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266
> 
> ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:
> 
> View attachment 4640933



 it looks like they specified the information on the creed patch if the bag is made of vachetta leather:


----------



## katev

Catbird9 said:


> Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4640915
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2008032...roduct.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266
> 
> ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:
> 
> View attachment 4640933



I'm thinking that the bag at the link below must be the Chestnut color and I am guessing that mine is Mahogany, but maybe the color will change when I rehab it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...093517?hash=item1cde90758d:g:aZ8AAOSwCRNd4oIj


----------



## Catbird9

katev said:


> I'm thinking that the bag at the link below must be the Chestnut color and I am guessing that mine is Mahogany, but maybe the color will change when I rehab it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...093517?hash=item1cde90758d:g:aZ8AAOSwCRNd4oIj


I'm looking forward to seeing your bag when it's done!


----------



## katev

I was wondering just what vachetta leather means and I found this description on the web from a company that sells leather to manufacturers and workers:

"...un-dyed 100% vegetable-tanned "vachetta" cowhide... which has undergone milling. Milled hides are tumbled in a large drum to achieve a prominent pebbled grain, a soft, supple hand, and a pliability that surpasses other veg-tan leathers..."


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I was wondering just what vachetta leather means and I found this description on the web from a company that sells leather to manufacturers and workers:
> 
> "...un-dyed 100% vegetable-tanned "vachetta" cowhide... which has undergone milling. Milled hides are tumbled in a large drum to achieve a prominent pebbled grain, a soft, supple hand, and a pliability that surpasses other veg-tan leathers..."


It is prone to staining because it has been minimally treated and isn't sealed. Coach has defined some of there dyed leathers as vachetta.


----------



## katev

While I am waiting to receive this "Coach Vintage Coin Purse Mini Kisslock Genuine Python Black White 6172 W39" I would like to find out more about it.

I got it NWT for $65 shipped and I know that it is Italian made, but if anyone can help narrow down the search I would be very grateful.

I am guessing that the code 6172 BK IY stands for Black and Ivory colors but there is no code for the hardware listed, is that correct?

Thanks in advance for your help!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Coin-Purse-Mini-Kisslock-Genuine-Python-Black-White-6172-W39/264562614679?hash=item3d99292197:g:wZYAAOSwyyZdycnJ


----------



## katev

Most of the Coach bags that were made in Italy are from the 1990s, but these Karung and Python Genuine Snakeskin Parker bags were made in Italy in 2008, but the Parker items mostly had rosegold hardware and my new little coin purse has silver hardware.

Do you think that my little python coin purse was an earlier product or from the later Parker line?


----------



## katev

katev said:


> While I am waiting to receive this "Coach Vintage Coin Purse Mini Kisslock Genuine Python Black White 6172 W39" I would like to find out more about it.
> 
> I got it NWT for $65 shipped and I know that it is Italian made, but if anyone can help narrow down the search I would be very grateful.
> 
> I am guessing that the code 6172 BK IY stands for Black and Ivory colors but there is no code for the hardware listed, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Coin-Purse-Mini-Kisslock-Genuine-Python-Black-White-6172-W39/264562614679?hash=item3d99292197:g:wZYAAOSwyyZdycnJ
> 
> View attachment 4642261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642262



I'm still on the hunt for my Italian python coin purse! The structure of the coin purse reminds me of the Madison Tuxedo bag 4415 that was made of leather in Italy in 1995, see below; does anyone have a catalog from 1995 or 96 that shows the tuxedo bags and might also show the coin purse?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-COACH-Madison-Tuxedo-Bag-4415-Shoulder-Bag-Clutch-with-box-EUC/124035385818?hash=item1ce115c9da:g:x-0AAOSwyaNd5XQN


----------



## Catbird9

katev said:


> I'm still on the hunt for my Italian python coin purse! The structure of the coin purse reminds me of the Madison Tuxedo bag 4415 that was made of leather in Italy in 1995, see below; does anyone have a catalog from 1995 or 96 that shows the tuxedo bags and might also show the coin purse?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-COACH-Madison-Tuxedo-Bag-4415-Shoulder-Bag-Clutch-with-box-EUC/124035385818?hash=item1ce115c9da:g:x-0AAOSwyaNd5XQN



I don't have a catalog, but I agree that it looks like something in the Madison line.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> While I am waiting to receive this "Coach Vintage Coin Purse Mini Kisslock Genuine Python Black White 6172 W39" I would like to find out more about it.
> 
> I got it NWT for $65 shipped and I know that it is Italian made, but if anyone can help narrow down the search I would be very grateful.
> 
> I am guessing that the code 6172 BK IY stands for Black and Ivory colors but there is no code for the hardware listed, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Coin-Purse-Mini-Kisslock-Genuine-Python-Black-White-6172-W39/264562614679?hash=item3d99292197:g:wZYAAOSwyyZdycnJ
> 
> View attachment 4642261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642262





katev said:


> I'm still on the hunt for my Italian python coin purse! The structure of the coin purse reminds me of the Madison Tuxedo bag 4415 that was made of leather in Italy in 1995, see below; does anyone have a catalog from 1995 or 96 that shows the tuxedo bags and might also show the coin purse?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-COACH-Madison-Tuxedo-Bag-4415-Shoulder-Bag-Clutch-with-box-EUC/124035385818?hash=item1ce115c9da:g:x-0AAOSwyaNd5XQN


 In almost all cases, the first color code stands for the hardware.
Here is a similar coin purse. It's from June 2001.
There is another one, #7881, made of polished calfskin from the same year, but the wayback isn't showing me a picture.
I had a similarly shaped coin purse made of wool, style #8179. I didn't write down the year but I think it was the early to mid 2000s.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> In almost all cases, the first color code stands for the hardware.
> Here is a similar coin purse. It's from June 2001.
> There is another one, #7881, made of polished calfskin from the same year, but the wayback isn't showing me a picture.
> I had a similarly shaped coin purse made of wool, style #8179. I didn't write down the year but I think it was the early to mid 2000s.



I can't find this one but my files have a style 6154 Python Clutch that I have marked as being from November 2000 so this has to be from the same line.



It wouldn't have been from the mid 1990s.

ETA - and here's an old PM listing for the 6154 Python Clutch. The creed and serial aren't clear but the seller gives the serial number as 9E-6154 which may be a 1999 year code, Made in the E Italy plant. We've seen the same kind of metal or metallic creed plaques in small exotic leather items from the same time and the same Italian plant before. I'll try to get some pictures but don't have much hope in improving the creed pic, maybe I'll just look for another one.

https://poshmark.com/listing/RARE-NWT-PYTHON-COACH-PURSE-LIMITED-EDITION-5b20050e2e1478f14bc02fed


ETA - Pics coming up, the creed is absolutely genuine and the second set of numbers indicates which number in the Limited Edition it is - 60 of 80, maybe? And 9E-6154 is the serial..


----------



## katev

katev said:


> While I am waiting to receive this "Coach Vintage Coin Purse Mini Kisslock Genuine Python Black White 6172 W39" I would like to find out more about it.
> 
> I got it NWT for $65 shipped and I know that it is Italian made, but if anyone can help narrow down the search I would be very grateful.
> 
> I am guessing that the code 6172 BK IY stands for Black and Ivory colors but there is no code for the hardware listed, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Coin-Purse-Mini-Kisslock-Genuine-Python-Black-White-6172-W39/264562614679?hash=item3d99292197:g:wZYAAOSwyyZdycnJ
> 
> View attachment 4642261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642262





Catbird9 said:


> I don't have a catalog, but I agree that it looks like something in the Madison line.





whateve said:


> In almost all cases, the first color code stands for the hardware.
> Here is a similar coin purse. It's from June 2001.
> There is another one, #7881, made of polished calfskin from the same year, but the wayback isn't showing me a picture.
> I had a similarly shaped coin purse made of wool, style #8179. I didn't write down the year but I think it was the early to mid 2000s.





Hyacinth said:


> I can't find this one but my files have a style 6154 Python Clutch that I have marked as being from November 2000 so this has to be from the same line.
> View attachment 4642618
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have been from the mid 1990s.
> 
> ETA - and here's an old PM listing for the 6154 Python Clutch. The creed and serial aren't clear but the seller gives the serial number as 9E-6154 which may be a 1999 year code, Made in the E Italy plant. We've seen the same kind of metal or metallic creed plaques in small exotic leather items from the same time and the same Italian plant before. I'll try to get some pictures but don't have much hope in improving the creed pic, maybe I'll just look for another one.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/RARE-NWT-PYTHON-COACH-PURSE-LIMITED-EDITION-5b20050e2e1478f14bc02fed
> 
> 
> ETA - Pics coming up, the creed is absolutely genuine and the second set of numbers indicates which number in the Limited Edition it is - 60 of 80, maybe? And 9E-6154 is the serial..
> View attachment 4642665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642671
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642673



November 2000! Of course that's when it was made! I had the answer right in my own closet but I didn't put it together because I was thinking of the older Italian Madison Bags!

My Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 with silver hardware is on the Wayback Machine for Nov 2000 and it has one of those small, metal, numbered, limited-edition creed plates, see link below.

So this little python coin purse must be part of the limited-edition, exotic bags that they produced just before Christmas 2000.

How would you interpret the hardware and color codes of "BK IY" on the tag for my little python coin purse?

Now I really can't wait for her to arrive!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-hand-made-and-vintage.1017506/#post-33338198


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> November 2000! Of course that's when it was made! I had the answer right in my own closet but I didn't put it together because I was thinking of the older Italian Madison Bags!
> 
> My Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 with silver hardware is on the Wayback Machine for Nov 2000 and it has one of those small, metal, numbered, limited-edition creed plates, see link below.
> 
> So this little purse must be part of the limited-edition, exotic bags that they produced just before Christmas 2000.
> 
> How would you interpret the hardware and color codes of "BK IY" on the tag for my little python coin purse?
> 
> Now I really can't wait for her to arrive!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-hand-made-and-vintage.1017506/#post-33338198



I don't think there's a code on the tag for the metal, it's just BK black and IY Ivory. BK would never be used as both a fabric color and a hardware color. I have most of the classic and early China color codes and there's no BK code for any metal.

And that link is the discussion I mentioned about seeing other exotic leather items from the Italian plant with that unusual metal creed plaque.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think there's a code on the tag for the metal, it's just BK black and IY Ivory. BK would never be used as both a fabric color and a hardware color. I have most of the classic and early China color codes and there's no BK code for any metal.
> 
> And that link is the discussion I mentioned about seeing other exotic leather items from the Italian plant with that unusual metal creed plaque.



Yep, that's my little lizard bag with the numbered, metal creed!

I also interpreted BK IY as black and ivory but wondered about the metal. The ebay listing for the python coin purse describes the metal as "sterling silver" although I doubt that it is "sterling" but it might be plated silver. The metal on my Lizard Framed Clutch was tarnished brown/black just like silver and it polished up immediately with silver polish - and the color looks more like silver rather than chrome to me.

My new little purse looks like the perfect match for that Python Clutch and you're right that they are definitely from the same line, you can tell by the similar style numbers of 6172 BK IY and 6154 BK IY - so you've solved it! Thanks!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> In almost all cases, the first color code stands for the hardware.
> Here is a similar coin purse. It's from June 2001.
> There is another one, #7881, made of polished calfskin from the same year, but the wayback isn't showing me a picture.
> I had a similarly shaped coin purse made of wool, style #8179. I didn't write down the year but I think it was the early to mid 2000s.



I saw a haircalf little purse like this on the wayback from Dec 2000, so now I know that my new little accessory is called a "Slim Framed Coin Purse" and that it is from around 2000 and so that makes it vintage!

You guys are great, thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Yep, that's my little lizard bag with the numbered, metal creed!
> 
> I also interpreted BK IY as black and ivory but wondered about the metal. The ebay listing for the python coin purse describes the metal as "sterling silver" although I doubt that it is "sterling" but it might be plated silver. The metal on my Lizard Framed Clutch was tarnished brown/black just like silver and it polished up immediately with silver polish - and the color looks more like silver rather than chrome to me.
> 
> My new little purse looks like the perfect match for that Python Clutch and you're right that they are definitely from the same line, you can tell by the similar style numbers of 6172 BK IY and 6154 BK IY - you've solved it! Thanks!



Glad I could help, they're both gorgeous! I'd hazard a guess that they really ARE sterling silver, or at least silver-plated, Coach had probably never used it before and didn't even have a code for it so they just used the fabric codes. Trust the Italians to turn even a small clutch or coin purse into a piece of jewelry! Just for the heck of it, when you get the coin purse, check the frame and kisslock for a 925 stamp. I doubt if they'd use solid silver but it's worth a look. Even silver plate would be a nice touch.

Those Limited clutches and accessories from Italy are really interesting and elegant bags, and finding one has to be a thrill. Enjoy them.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Glad I could help, they're both gorgeous! I'd hazard a guess that they really ARE sterling silver, or at least silver-plated, Coach had probably never used it before and didn't even have a code for it so they just used the fabric codes. Trust the Italians to turn even a small clutch or coin purse into a piece of jewelry! Just for the heck of it, when you get the coin purse, check the frame and kisslock for a 925 stamp. I doubt if they'd use solid silver but it's worth a look. Even silver plate would be a nice touch.
> 
> Those Limited clutches and accessories from Italy are really interesting and elegant bags, and finding one has to be a thrill. Enjoy them.



I will, thanks! I kept telling myself to be strong and resist buying it, but how could I resist an Italian, exotic, vintage, limited purse that has a kisslock and comes with a tiny flannel dustbag? Of course I couldn't resist!

So now I have to find the matching python clutch - somebody got that PM one for $40!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I will, thanks! I kept telling myself to be strong and resist buying it, but how could I resist an Italian, exotic, vintage, limited purse that has a kisslock and comes with a tiny flannel dustbag? Of course I couldn't resist!
> 
> So now I have to find the matching python clutch - somebody got that PM one for $40!



AND hope that the seller doesn't know what the original price was.


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I will, thanks! I kept telling myself to be strong and resist buying it, but how could I resist an Italian, exotic, vintage, limited purse that has a kisslock and comes with a tiny flannel dustbag? Of course I couldn't resist!
> 
> So now I have to find the matching python clutch - somebody got that PM one for $40!


Probably a lurker. Lol!


----------



## Caspin22

Does anyone know the name or style number of this piece?  These pics are all I have, it has a tag that says made in China inside, It's 9-1/2" wide by 11-1/2" Tall....any help is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> Does anyone know the name or style number of this piece?  These pics are all I have, it has a tag that says made in China inside, It's 9-1/2" wide by 11-1/2" Tall....any help is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4643843
> View attachment 4643844
> View attachment 4643845
> View attachment 4643846


I don't, but I think it was made around 2015 when the dot duffles came out. Here's an article about it.
https://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/fashion/get-spotted-with-the-new-coach-collection/

Some things made around this time have a tag with the creed number on it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't, but I think it was made around 2015 when the dot duffles came out. Here's an article about it.
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/fashion/get-spotted-with-the-new-coach-collection/
> 
> Some things made around this time have a tag with the creed number on it.


I'm obsessed with these!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone,

Just curious... is this a real vintage Coach style (?) or just a modified Standard clutch. I would say somebody added the rings for the strap, but I am not expert, LOL 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-coach-purse-5e274cb65967049db3ddc305


----------



## AMom2Two

I received this Coach pouch to sell on consignment.   There is a creed in all capitals inside that says made in the United States.  There is no leather ware stamp and no number on the creed.  Would anything before 1994 have leather ware on it?  Is this an authentic Coach item. Thank you for your time.


----------



## AMom2Two

I received this Coach pouch to sell on consignment.   There is a creed in all capitals inside that says made in the United States.  There is no leather ware stamp and no number on the creed.  Would anything before 1994 have leather ware on it?  Is this an authentic Coach item. Thank you for your time.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just curious... is this a real vintage Coach style (?) or just a modified Standard clutch. I would say somebody added the rings for the strap, but I am not expert, LOL
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-coach-purse-5e274cb65967049db3ddc305


I believe it has been modified. The construction of those side parts with the loops isn't standard for NYC era bags.


----------



## whateve

AMom2Two said:


> I received this Coach pouch to sell on consignment.   There is a creed in all capitals inside that says made in the United States.  There is no leather ware stamp and no number on the creed.  Would anything before 1994 have leather ware on it?  Is this an authentic Coach item. Thank you for your time.





AMom2Two said:


> I received this Coach pouch to sell on consignment.   There is a creed in all capitals inside that says made in the United States.  There is no leather ware stamp and no number on the creed.  Would anything before 1994 have leather ware on it?  Is this an authentic Coach item. Thank you for your time.


It is a skinny case 7170. Coach made these for many years. Small items like this sometimes had creeds, sometimes didn't. They usually didn't put a creed number on these, due to the small size of the item. I believe that the earlier versions of this style didn't have creeds, but later ones, made in the 90s often did. This particular one was probably made in the mid to late 90s.

These are highly faked, and there aren't that many details to get right, so I believe it is authentic but it wouldn't be that difficult for a counterfeiter to make a copy that would fool me. In the future, if you would like an authentication, please post in the Authentication thread located in the Shopping section of the Coach forum. This thread is to identify items you already know are authentic.


----------



## AMom2Two

whateve said:


> It is a skinny case 7170. Coach made these for many years. Small items like this sometimes had creeds, sometimes didn't. They usually didn't put a creed number on these, due to the small size of the item. I believe that the earlier versions of this style didn't have creeds, but later ones, made in the 90s often did. This particular one was probably made in the mid to late 90s.
> 
> These are highly faked, and there aren't that many details to get right, so I believe it is authentic but it wouldn't be that difficult for a counterfeiter to make a copy that would fool me. In the future, if you would like an authentication, please post in the Authentication thread located in the Shopping section of the Coach forum. This thread is to identify items you already know are authentic.


Thank you very much.  I will make sure to post in the right thread.  My sincere apologies and thank you for your time.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I believe it has been modified. The construction of those side parts with the loops isn't standard for NYC era bags.


Thank you whateve, I was "almost" sure, now I am.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I have this briefcase that my mother used for a few years for work. I got it secondhand so I don't know much about it. I would love to get more information on it if possible.


----------



## whateve

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I have this briefcase that my mother used for a few years for work. I got it secondhand so I don't know much about it. I would love to get more information on it if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647195
> View attachment 4647196
> View attachment 4647197
> View attachment 4647198


It was made in 2004. I have it in my files as called a Morgan briefcase but that is unconfirmed.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whateve said:


> It was made in 2004. I have it in my files as called a Morgan briefcase but that is unconfirmed.


Thank you!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I am trying to find out if the Legacy Thompson Bags were made of vachetta leather? I have just purchased a new-to-me Thompson Julia 11376 and the creed patch just says that it is made of "natural cowhide leather" and "natural full grain leather".
> 
> I looked at the creed in my black Legacy Bridget and it just says that it is made of the "finest materials".
> 
> I'd like to give this bag a thorough cleaning but I don't want to risk damaging it. I've looked for a description of the Coach Thompson bags on the Wayback Machine but I couldn't find them anywhere; so I'd very much appreciate some insights into the materials used in their construction before I begin rehabbing this lovely bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!
> 
> View attachment 4640775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640789



Thanks for all the help with my Mahogany Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376; I finished the rehab and I am pleased with the results:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1674#post-33570213


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and what it retailed for? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113901636237


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and what it retailed for?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113901636237



I have the larger Hampton's Herringbone Tweed Hobo 1407 in black and white with the heart charm from 2004, see the link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2249#post-32831743

I wasn't able to find it on the Wayback but I found a similar leather bag like mine from 2004 that retailed for $298.

@kells1983 has some experience with the pink/white tweed Hamptons with the heart charm, see link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2250#post-32833000


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and what it retailed for?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113901636237





katev said:


> I have the larger Hampton's Herringbone Tweed Hobo 1407 in black and white with the heart charm from 2004, see the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2249#post-32831743
> 
> I wasn't able to find it on the Wayback but I found a similar leather bag like mine from 2004 that retailed for $298.
> 
> @kells1983 has some experience with the pink/white tweed Hamptons with the heart charm, see link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2250#post-32833000


Based on the names of similar styles, I believe it would probably have been a Herringbone buckle demi. (Still searching the wayback.) I don't know the original suggested price.

Here are a couple of similar:


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Based on the names of similar styles, I believe it would probably have been a Herringbone buckle demi. (Still searching the wayback.) I don't know the original suggested price.
> 
> Here are a couple of similar:
> View attachment 4647806
> View attachment 4647807



Great! I'm guessing that the ones with the heart charms came out in early 2004 before Valentine's Day - but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Based on the names of similar styles, I believe it would probably have been a Herringbone buckle demi. (Still searching the wayback.) I don't know the original suggested price.
> 
> Here are a couple of similar:
> View attachment 4647806
> View attachment 4647807





katev said:


> Great! I'm guessing that the ones with the heart charms came out in early 2004 before Valentine's Day - but I don't know that for sure.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is and what it retailed for?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113901636237



Just an FYI, that bag appears to have patent leather handles and I have never been very successful at getting bad stains our of patient leather.


----------



## mandyfin

Hi 
Was the park leather studded hobo a factory outlet bag or store bag?


----------



## whateve

mandyfin said:


> Hi
> Was the park leather studded hobo a factory outlet bag or store bag?


Factory.


----------



## ETenebris

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It seems like a camera bag, but I am not finding it on the Coach website. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

ETenebris said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It seems like a camera bag, but I am not finding it on the Coach website. Thanks!


It looks like the Academy crossbody 69331. It's a men's item. If you do a search on the website by style number you should be able to find it. There's a possibility it is in a store and could be on sale there.


----------



## katev

Has anyone ever seen this bag and do you know what it is? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag and do you know what it is? Thanks!
> View attachment 4651999


It looks like a terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection from around 1992.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It looks like a terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection from around 1992.


Thanks so much!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag and do you know what it is? Thanks!
> View attachment 4651999





whateve said:


> It looks like a terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection from around 1992.



Sorry I was so pushy but I was in the middle of negotiating the price with the seller. I don't pay much attention to COAs but it looks pretty good but you can't read the entire creed. I just liked it because I had never seen one before and it's cute!

We agreed on $35 and I bought it, see the link below - but it's going to need some TLC and that must be a replacement hangtag.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-small-leather-purse-wCOA-5dabc4ceabe1ce2d4aba62ca

Thanks again and I really appreciate the catalog page, my bag must be cocoa!


----------



## katev

I picked up this little Brown Patent Kisslock Coin Purse for $21 and did some online searching. I found the listings at the links below and discovered that the style number is 40504 B4/MA so the color is brass hardware and mahogany patent leather.

I would love to know when it was released and the line of bags that it was created for? One of the listings calls it a "limited edition" but there are no special markings. It has the brown "Made in China" tag inside without a white dot so it was a boutique item.

I am also interested to know if it originally came with a hangtag? The one sold on ebay has a gold hangtag but it looks too large for the purse. The one on Rakuten appears to be NWT and it doesn't have any hangtag.

My bag didn't have a hangtag so I added a small gold hangtag that I had on-hand, but I would like to know how it was originally sold - with or without a hangtag?

Does anyone have any information about this little cutie? Thanks in advance!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/something/item/coach-f40504b4ma/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Limited-Edition-Kisslock-Coin-Purse-Mini-Chain-Brown-Leather-40504-W5-/264572034102?hash=item3d99b8dc36%3Ag%3A7h4AAOSwnQ1cWx2F&nma=true&si=5IkOnjcaM0C8QYiOF6ZQyjiHqus%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 Approximately H8.5 × W10.3cm, approx. 19 cm chain


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I picked up this little Brown Patent Kisslock Coin Purse for $21 and did some online searching. I found the listings at the links below and discovered that the style number is 40504 B4/MA so the color is brass hardware and mahogany patent leather.
> 
> I would love to know when it was released and the line of bags that it was created for? One of the listings calls it a "limited edition" but there are no special markings. It has the brown "Made in China" tag inside without a white dot so it was a boutique item.
> 
> I am also interested to know if it originally came with a hangtag? The one sold on ebay has a gold hangtag but it looks too large for the purse. The one on Rakuten appears to be NWT and it doesn't have any hangtag.
> 
> My bag didn't have a hangtag so I added a small gold hangtag that I had on-hand, but I would like to know how it was originally sold - with or without a hangtag?
> 
> Does anyone have any information about this little cutie? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/something/item/coach-f40504b4ma/
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Limited-Edition-Kisslock-Coin-Purse-Mini-Chain-Brown-Leather-40504-W5-/264572034102?hash=item3d99b8dc36%3Ag%3A7h4AAOSwnQ1cWx2F&nma=true&si=5IkOnjcaM0C8QYiOF6ZQyjiHqus%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Approximately H8.5 × W10.3cm, approx. 19 cm chain
> 
> View attachment 4652642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652648



Okay, I've figured it out! It was released for Spring 2007 and it is the Hamptons Patent Coin Purse 40504 and it originally came in Mahogany, Emerald, White, and Red and it retailed for $78.

@Hyacinth  previously posted the photo below of the Emerald version (pretty!) and it doesn't have a hangtag so I am taking the hangtag off of mine! It really doesn't need it!

I saw another reference to it as a "Limited Edition" so I don't know what that means - maybe they didn't make a lot of them? I love solving a mystery!


----------



## gaditana

This navy bag is being sold locally. No other pictures. Would someone know the name?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

gaditana said:


> This navy bag is being sold locally. No other pictures. Would someone know the name?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652775


It could be an Asheville zip 9089. Styles like this are highly faked.


----------



## gaditana

Thank you, that’s great!


whateve said:


> It could be an Asheville zip 9089. Styles like this are highly faked.


----------



## mrk2014

Is it OK to ask not about an item but a color? TIA
I have this Hasp Bag, that is like a light tan on the outside but under the flap and inside is much lighter as there is no patina or has been rubbed. I have a picture of some Coach colors and looks like might be Saddle, but I am not sure which era those samples are. (There is like a hint of yellow)

At your convenience, no rush.


----------



## Catbird9

mrk2014 said:


> Is it OK to ask not about an item but a color? TIA
> I have this Hasp Bag, that is like a light tan on the outside but under the flap and inside is much lighter as there is no patina or has been rubbed. I have a picture of some Coach colors and looks like might be Saddle, but I am not sure which era those samples are. (There is like a hint of yellow)
> 
> At your convenience, no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653388
> View attachment 4653389
> View attachment 4653390
> View attachment 4653391



It might be Putty. Saddle has more yellow in it, Putty is a light grayish tan. Both of them change as they age.

I've never seen a color chart from the pre-creed era (about 1972-1974) with the stamped cartouche. Those swatches you're looking at are probably from the 80s.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Is it OK to ask not about an item but a color? TIA
> I have this Hasp Bag, that is like a light tan on the outside but under the flap and inside is much lighter as there is no patina or has been rubbed. I have a picture of some Coach colors and looks like might be Saddle, but I am not sure which era those samples are. (There is like a hint of yellow)
> 
> At your convenience, no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653388
> View attachment 4653389
> View attachment 4653390
> View attachment 4653391





Catbird9 said:


> It might be Putty. Saddle has more yellow in it, Putty is a light grayish tan. Both of them change as they age.
> 
> I've never seen a color chart from the pre-creed era (about 1972-1974) with the stamped cartouche. Those swatches you're looking at are probably from the 80s.


i don't have any color charts from that era either. I have some 60s color charts. There was a color called driftwood that looks like that, but I have no idea if they were still using that color name in the 70s.


----------



## mrk2014

Catbird9 said:


> It might be Putty. Saddle has more yellow in it, Putty is a light grayish tan. Both of them change as they age.
> 
> I've never seen a color chart from the pre-creed era (about 1972-1974) with the stamped cartouche. Those swatches you're looking at are probably from the 80s.





whateve said:


> i don't have any color charts from that era either. I have some 60s color charts. There was a color called driftwood that looks like that, but I have no idea if they were still using that color name in the 70s.



Thank you for your help, I know is hard sometimes as time and use change the original color. I will make a note about those swatches in the picture being from the 80s.


----------



## whateve

I don't have this one in my files, style #9148.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324058724205?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files, style #9148.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324058724205?ul_noapp=true



There's another one in my photo files but I don't have any information at all on it, just have it marked as "poss. Legacy Hobo?". That one has a 2001 serial with a Costa Rica creed and code, so it's probably genuine, just a bit of a mystery bag. There's nothing in my paper catalogs on it either. I looked through a few Wayback pages for 2001 and 2003 and couldn't find it but I was concentrating on Legacy styles..








*ETA* - It's like a large version of the 9058 Legacy Hobo but about 2 inches taller and wider and with that unusual organizer pocket. Maybe Coach figured that with the 9058 Legacy Hobo and the 9966 Legacy Zip, they had too many similar bags and this is the one that got axed. It might have been bigger than what most buyers wanted.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> There's another one in my photo files but I don't have any information at all on it, just have it marked as "poss. Legacy Hobo?". That one has a 2001 serial with a Costa Rica creed and code, so it's probably genuine, just a bit of a mystery bag. There's nothing in my paper catalogs on it either. I looked through a few Wayback pages for 2001 and 2003 and couldn't find it but I was concentrating on Legacy styles..
> 
> View attachment 4654403
> 
> View attachment 4654404
> 
> View attachment 4654405
> 
> 
> *ETA* - It's like a large version of the 9058 Legacy Hobo but about 2 inches taller and wider and with that unusual organizer pocket. Maybe Coach figured that with the 9058 Legacy Hobo and the 9966 Legacy Zip, they had too many similar bags and this is the one that got axed. It might have been bigger than what most buyers wanted.


Thanks! I think this is the first time I've seen it. That organizer pocket surprised me.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! I think this is the first time I've seen it. That organizer pocket surprised me.


I like that pocket!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks! I think this is the first time I've seen it. That organizer pocket surprised me.





BeenBurned said:


> I like that pocket!



I do too! Bet they came out with that big phone pocket just when phones started getting smaller, and now that Big is Better, it's back in sync with some of the current smartphone sizes. Maybe.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Can someone please tell me the name and approximate time frame this bag was made? I think it's a Companion Flap but I'd like to be sure before I list it. It measures appx. 7.5 x 2 x 8.
Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Can someone please tell me the name and approximate time frame this bag was made? I think it's a Companion Flap but I'd like to be sure before I list it. It measures appx. 7.5 x 2 x 8.
> Thank you!


Companion flap, early 90s.


----------



## Narnanz

Im just browsing and saw this...may I ask what style bag is this and where does the  strap go if authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...Bag-No-038-3023-No-Strap-/333378107884?_ul=NZ


----------



## Minchanka

Narnanz said:


> Im just browsing and saw this...may I ask what style bag is this and where does the  strap go if authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...Bag-No-038-3023-No-Strap-/333378107884?_ul=NZ


It’s Avenue bag.  Looks like the strap goes through the loops under the flap.


----------



## Narnanz

Minchanka said:


> It’s Avenue bag.  Looks like the strap goes through the loops under the flap.


thank you.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Im just browsing and saw this...may I ask what style bag is this and where does the  strap go if authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...Bag-No-038-3023-No-Strap-/333378107884?_ul=NZ





Minchanka said:


> It’s Avenue bag.  Looks like the strap goes through the loops under the flap.


It does. The strap is like a belt with a buckle. You unbuckle it, slide it through those loops, then buckle it back up. In a pinch, I think you could probably use a regular strap with dogleash clips and just clip them together inside the bag.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> Companion flap, early 90s.


Thank you!!


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Im just browsing and saw this...may I ask what style bag is this and where does the  strap go if authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...Bag-No-038-3023-No-Strap-/333378107884?_ul=NZ





Minchanka said:


> It’s Avenue bag.  Looks like the strap goes through the loops under the flap.





whateve said:


> It does. The strap is like a belt with a buckle. You unbuckle it, slide it through those loops, then buckle it back up. In a pinch, I think you could probably use a regular strap with dogleash clips and just clip them together inside the bag.



That's exactly what I did with my Gracie that was missing its' strap. I used a gold chain strap and clipped the dogleash fasteners together under the flap - it works great!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Can someone tell me the style of this bag in the LEATHER version? Thank you!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Authenticated this one then bought it on Mercari.  Does anyone know the style number and name?
https://merc.li/qetbGFrbb
Thanks!


----------



## valv54

DSMommy said:


> Authenticated this one then bought it on Mercari.  Does anyone know the style number and name?
> https://merc.li/qetbGFrbb
> Thanks!


Pocket purse, 9755


----------



## NikkiTheVet

valv54 said:


> Pocket purse, 9755


Thanks so much!


----------



## katev

Suzanne B. said:


> Can someone tell me the style of this bag in the LEATHER version? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656351



My instinctive response is Legacy Tote, but I am not sure, sorry.


----------



## paruparo

This is my friend’s bag and she asked me what it is. Does anyone recall what this one is called? And if the straps can be doubled up to turn it into a shoulder carry? I could’ve sworn it does that, but I cannot remember how to do it....


----------



## whateve

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4658839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friend’s bag and she asked me what it is. Does anyone recall what this one is called? And if the straps can be doubled up to turn it into a shoulder carry? I could’ve sworn it does that, but I cannot remember how to do it....


Yes, the strap can be doubled. Remove the strap completely. Then thread it through the top of one of the buckles from the outside. Pull it through until it is about halfway. Fold the strap in half. Hold both ends together. Slide that leather loop on the the folded ends and slide it down to the buckle. Holding both ends together, thread them through the opposite buckle the normal way. 

I can't remember the exact name of the bag. A picture of the creed would help up ID it.


----------



## Catbird9

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4658839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friend’s bag and she asked me what it is. Does anyone recall what this one is called? And if the straps can be doubled up to turn it into a shoulder carry? I could’ve sworn it does that, but I cannot remember how to do it....





whateve said:


> Yes, the strap can be doubled. Remove the strap completely. Then thread it through the top of one of the buckles from the outside. Pull it through until it is about halfway. Fold the strap in half. Hold both ends together. Slide that leather loop on the the folded ends and slide it down to the buckle. Holding both ends together, thread them through the opposite buckle the normal way.
> 
> I can't remember the exact name of the bag. A picture of the creed would help up ID it.



Here's a similar one showing the strap doubled:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Leather-Hobo-Shoulderbag-Purse/174178765718


----------



## BeenBurned

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4658839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friend’s bag and she asked me what it is. Does anyone recall what this one is called? And if the straps can be doubled up to turn it into a shoulder carry? I could’ve sworn it does that, but I cannot remember how to do it....





whateve said:


> Yes, the strap can be doubled. Remove the strap completely. Then thread it through the top of one of the buckles from the outside. Pull it through until it is about halfway. Fold the strap in half. Hold both ends together. Slide that leather loop on the the folded ends and slide it down to the buckle. Holding both ends together, thread them through the opposite buckle the normal way.
> 
> I can't remember the exact name of the bag. A picture of the creed would help up ID it.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's a similar one showing the strap doubled:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Leather-Hobo-Shoulderbag-Purse/174178765718


I believe the style was Soho pebbled leather flap duffle.


----------



## Danceswithbunnies

I wonder if anyone can tell me about this Coach bag that I recently bought.  It was new but had no tags on it to tell me the name.  I think it is really gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4658839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friend’s bag and she asked me what it is. Does anyone recall what this one is called? And if the straps can be doubled up to turn it into a shoulder carry? I could’ve sworn it does that, but I cannot remember how to do it....





whateve said:


> Yes, the strap can be doubled. Remove the strap completely. Then thread it through the top of one of the buckles from the outside. Pull it through until it is about halfway. Fold the strap in half. Hold both ends together. Slide that leather loop on the the folded ends and slide it down to the buckle. Holding both ends together, thread them through the opposite buckle the normal way.
> 
> I can't remember the exact name of the bag. A picture of the creed would help up ID it.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's a similar one showing the strap doubled:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Leather-Hobo-Shoulderbag-Purse/174178765718


IMO they threaded it in the wrong part, making it bulge out too much. It should be threaded at the top of the buckle, not in the middle.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> IMO they threaded it in the wrong part, making it bulge out too much. It should be threaded at the top of the buckle, not in the middle.


Yes I noticed that. On this bag (a 9328 Small Slim Duffle Sac) I like it because it hides the tongue of the buckle, but I see your point about the bulge.


----------



## paruparo

whateve said:


> Yes, the strap can be doubled. Remove the strap completely. Then thread it through the top of one of the buckles from the outside. Pull it through until it is about halfway. Fold the strap in half. Hold both ends together. Slide that leather loop on the the folded ends and slide it down to the buckle. Holding both ends together, thread them through the opposite buckle the normal way.
> 
> I can't remember the exact name of the bag. A picture of the creed would help up ID it.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's a similar one showing the strap doubled:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Leather-Hobo-Shoulderbag-Purse/174178765718





BeenBurned said:


> I believe the style was Soho pebbled leather flap duffle.



BIG Thank You!!! I sent her the instructions, and she said it worked great. she texted me the pic below.


----------



## Lake Effect

Anyone run across a boxy, made in NYC with reg #, clutch before? Approx 11” by 5” by 2”.
Vintage Coach Photos & Chat


----------



## Narnanz

Hey guys...still trying to learn some new styles for me...attracted to this but would like to know how practical and if there are larger or smaller sizes.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Soho...-Shoulder-Purse-9248-Vtg-/163578957579?_ul=NZ


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Anyone run across a boxy, made in NYC with reg #, clutch before? Approx 11” by 5” by 2”.
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat


@Catbird9 supplied a catalog pic in the vintage thread. It appears to be a Document Case.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello, can someone help me out with the name of my new little beauty? I have been Googling and I've seen the style referred to as a slim satchel, but I have no idea if that is correct or not. Also, does anyone know the color name? It's green but definitely not a bright green. Strap drop is about 3 1/2". Thanks for any info!

Dimensions are about 13" long, 7" tall and 2" deep.


----------



## houseof999

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello, can someone help me out with the name of my new little beauty? I have been Googling and I've seen the style referred to as a slim satchel, but I have no idea if that is correct or not. Also, does anyone know the color name? It's green but definitely not a bright green. Strap drop is about 3 1/2". Thanks for any info!
> 
> Dimensions are about 13" long, 7" tall and 2" deep.
> 
> View attachment 4661013
> View attachment 4661014
> View attachment 4661015
> View attachment 4661016
> View attachment 4661017


Looks like it may be the handle clutch.


----------



## whateve

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello, can someone help me out with the name of my new little beauty? I have been Googling and I've seen the style referred to as a slim satchel, but I have no idea if that is correct or not. Also, does anyone know the color name? It's green but definitely not a bright green. Strap drop is about 3 1/2". Thanks for any info!
> 
> Dimensions are about 13" long, 7" tall and 2" deep.
> 
> View attachment 4661013
> View attachment 4661014
> View attachment 4661015
> View attachment 4661016
> View attachment 4661017


It's a slim satchel compact #9425, made in the late 80s, early 90s.


----------



## Princess Caroline

whateve said:


> It's a slim satchel compact #9425, made in the late 80s, early 90s.





houseof999 said:


> Looks like it may be the handle clutch.
> View attachment 4661033



Thank you so much, whateve and houseof999! Wow, love the catalog photo too. It's so interesting that the name changed, no wonder it's hard to pin down the style names sometimes.


----------



## whateve

Princess Caroline said:


> Thank you so much, whateve and houseof999! Wow, love the catalog photo too. It's so interesting that the name changed, no wonder it's hard to pin down the style names sometimes.


You're welcome. Yes it did. Handle clutch was the earlier name. Yours was made later so would have been called slim satchel compact when it was made. Coach has even reused style numbers and style names. 

Green was a rare color that didn't appear often in catalogs. It might have been forest green.


----------



## Princess Caroline

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Yes it did. Handle clutch was the earlier name. Yours was made later so would have been called slim satchel compact when it was made. Coach has even reused style numbers and style names.
> 
> Green was a rare color that didn't appear often in catalogs. It might have been forest green.



Oh cool, thank you for that info. Slim Satchel it is and now I can't stop singing "Hi my name is Slim Satchel," I am a dork.


----------



## katev

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello, can someone help me out with the name of my new little beauty? I have been Googling and I've seen the style referred to as a slim satchel, but I have no idea if that is correct or not. Also, does anyone know the color name? It's green but definitely not a bright green. Strap drop is about 3 1/2". Thanks for any info!
> 
> Dimensions are about 13" long, 7" tall and 2" deep.
> 
> View attachment 4661013
> View attachment 4661014
> View attachment 4661015
> View attachment 4661016
> View attachment 4661017





houseof999 said:


> Looks like it may be the handle clutch.
> View attachment 4661033





whateve said:


> It's a slim satchel compact #9425, made in the late 80s, early 90s.





Princess Caroline said:


> Thank you so much, whateve and houseof999! Wow, love the catalog photo too. It's so interesting that the name changed, no wonder it's hard to pin down the style names sometimes.





whateve said:


> You're welcome. Yes it did. Handle clutch was the earlier name. Yours was made later so would have been called slim satchel compact when it was made. Coach has even reused style numbers and style names.
> 
> Green was a rare color that didn't appear often in catalogs. It might have been forest green.



I have this same bag (or a similar bag) that is brown and was Made in NYC and has a glued-in serial number (circa 1980?). I've never been sure if it is most correct to call it a Slim Satchel or a Handle Clutch? See the link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1673#post-31719885


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I have this same bag (or a similar bag) that is brown and was Made in NYC and has a glued-in serial number (circa 1980?). I've never been sure if it is most correct to call it a Slim Satchel or a Handle Clutch? See the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1673#post-31719885


I'd originally thought I replied to this but posted in the wrong place. Copying here.
I had a fabric (twill) version of this bag. Mine had a NYC creed but with stamped serial number and my notes have the style number as "8425?" and that I wasn't positive of the style number but that the leather version is 9425.

At the time, it was identified here (I believe by @whateve) as "slim satchel compact handle clutch." (I may have added some of the keywords.) It was dated as approximately mid to late 80s.




ETA: Here's my post although the pictures aren't viewable. Whateve's reply is in the next post.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-624#post-27788930


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have this same bag (or a similar bag) that is brown and was Made in NYC and has a glued-in serial number (circa 1980?). I've never been sure if it is most correct to call it a Slim Satchel or a Handle Clutch? See the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1673#post-31719885





BeenBurned said:


> I'd originally thought I replied to this but posted in the wrong place. Copying here.
> I had a fabric (twill) version of this bag. Mine had a NYC creed but with stamped serial number and my notes have the style number as "8425?" and that I wasn't positive of the style number but that the leather version is 9425.
> 
> At the time, it was identified here (I believe by @whateve) as "slim satchel compact handle clutch." (I may have added some of the keywords.) It was dated as approximately mid to late 80s.
> View attachment 4661262
> View attachment 4661263
> 
> 
> ETA: Here's my post although the pictures aren't viewable. Whateve's reply is in the next post.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-624#post-27788930


In my notes it was called a handle clutch in 1978. In 1983 the name was slim satchel compact. The larger version was called a slim satchel, even in 1978. At some point between 1978 and 1983 they decided to make the names of the two styles consistent. At that time they called the larger version a slim satchel standard (1983) or slim satchel large (1986).


----------



## binney

Can anyone identify/ authenticate this little bag?  It’s about 7” wide by 6” high.  Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

binney said:


> Can anyone identify/ authenticate this little bag?  It’s about 7” wide by 6” high.  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662084
> View attachment 4662085
> View attachment 4662086
> View attachment 4662087


It looks like an Abbie bag if the style number says 9017.


----------



## binney

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like an Abbie bag if the style number says 9017.


That's the thing.  It looks like an Abbie but the serial numbers are C8B-9007.  An early Abbie??


----------



## BeenBurned

binney said:


> That's the thing.  It looks like an Abbie but the serial numbers are C8B-9007.  An early Abbie??


Wait for other opinions. (I thought it looked like a "0" but considered that it was distorted and may really have been a 1.)


----------



## Hyacinth

binney said:


> That's the thing.  It looks like an Abbie but the serial numbers are C8B-9007.  An early Abbie??



We really need a better, and larger, photo of the creed and serial number. Just seeing the serial number in print can't prove anything.


----------



## Catbird9

binney said:


> That's the thing.  It looks like an Abbie but the serial numbers are C8B-9007.  An early Abbie??





BeenBurned said:


> Wait for other opinions. (I thought it looked like a "0" but considered that it was distorted and may really have been a 1.)





Hyacinth said:


> We really need a better, and larger, photo of the creed and serial number. Just seeing the serial number in print can't prove anything.



There's a better picture of the creed in this post:
Coach Rehab and Rescue Club


----------



## binney

Catbird9 said:


> There's a better picture of the creed in this post:
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> View attachment 4662190


Another odd detail is that the creed is stamped on the outside of the bag ( which is inside the pocket)


----------



## binney

binney said:


> View attachment 4662218
> 
> Another odd detail is that the creed is stamped on the outside of the bag ( which is inside the pocket)


I also just noticed that the “B” looks like it was printed over an “F”


----------



## BeenBurned

binney said:


> View attachment 4662218
> 
> Another odd detail is that the creed is stamped on the outside of the bag ( which is inside the pocket)


My Abbie bag had the creed stamped inside the front pocket.


----------



## Hyacinth

binney said:


> I also just noticed that the “B” looks like it was printed over an “F”



It could be that there's a little flaw or bite right at the bottom left corner of the B that makes it look like an F underneath. Other than that it looks like the other B stampings I have in my files.  You can really only compare that B to other stamps from the same plant.

As for the serial number - like we always say, Coach makes mistakes. Maybe that's why it ended up at the outlets.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like an Abbie bag if the style number says 9017.





binney said:


> That's the thing.  It looks like an Abbie but the serial numbers are C8B-9007.  An early Abbie??





Hyacinth said:


> It could be that there's a little flaw or bite right at the bottom left corner of the B that makes it look like an F underneath. Other than that it looks like the other B stampings I have in my files.  You can really only compare that B to other stamps from the same plant.
> 
> As for the serial number - like we always say, Coach makes mistakes. Maybe that's why it ended up at the outlets.



In case anyone is collecting pictures of interesting creed mistakes, here's a side-by-side comparison (same bag, plant, month and year):


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> In case anyone is collecting pictures of interesting creed mistakes, here's a side-by-side comparison (same bag, plant, month and year):
> 
> View attachment 4663174



Thanks for the comp, Catbird9, nice job!

The serial numbers were definitely made by the same stamp. Someone probably got confused about the style number. As we've said, Coach makes mistakes and so do the people who work for them.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hello ladies! I got this bag from an auction with 2 other Coaches. I've searched the internet for something that looks like it, but I can't find one that's exactly like this one. Perhaps someone will know what it's called? As always, I appreciate y'alls time! Had a hard time getting a pic of the creed. Did the best I could.


----------



## Catbird9

Crystalcoach said:


> Hello ladies! I got this bag from an auction with 2 other Coaches. I've searched the internet for something that looks like it, but I can't find one that's exactly like this one. Perhaps someone will know what it's called? As always, I appreciate y'alls time! Had a hard time getting a pic of the creed. Did the best I could.



It looks like a Ritchie Bag, #9937 from around 1993 (in very nice condition, beautiful color!)

Here's a catalog description with measurements:


----------



## Crystalcoach

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Ritchie Bag, #9937 from around 1993 (in very nice condition, beautiful color!)
> 
> Here's a catalog description with measurements:
> 
> View attachment 4664250


Awesome! That's what it looks like indeed. I'm midway through rehabbing it, so it's looking better than it did. Thank you so very much! I wish I could send y'all some thank you chocolates. Virtual ones just don't taste as good.


----------



## noshoepolish

nm


----------



## millilani

Hi dolls! I'm trying to decide on a diaper bag to purchase and I'm having a difficult time determining what the difference is between coach f35414 & coach F58306. according to the listings they have the same measurements and from what I've seen they are the same style :/ Help please. Is one of them a counterfeit number?


----------



## katev

millilani said:


> Hi dolls! I'm trying to decide on a diaper bag to purchase and I'm having a difficult time determining what the difference is between coach f35414 & coach F58306. according to the listings they have the same measurements and from what I've seen they are the same style :/ Help please. Is one of them a counterfeit number?



I can't answer your question but a few years ago I was trying to buy a Coach baby bag as a shower gift. In I actually bought one at the outlet and eventually returned it. I talked to several young mothers that were unimpressed with the coach baby bag. I ended up getting a Vera Bradley bag in a solid color (I don't care for the VB prints) and it was a much more versatile and practical bag (and the new Mother liked it a lot.)


----------



## CPSE

Hi! I got this bag recently but wasn’t sure what style it was called. It seems like a dinky but maybe before they were called dinkies, and has a double strap that’s detachable. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/124082525956

Wondering if you guys knew what it was called...


----------



## CPSE

katev said:


> That's exactly what I did with my Gracie that was missing its' strap. I used a gold chain strap and clipped the dogleash fasteners together under the flap - it works great!
> 
> View attachment 4655885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655890


This is a fabulous idea!!


----------



## Catbird9

CPSE said:


> Hi! I got this bag recently but wasn’t sure what style it was called. It seems like a dinky but maybe before they were called dinkies, and has a double strap that’s detachable.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/124082525956
> 
> Wondering if you guys knew what it was called...


It’s a pre-creed version of the Dinky, from the 1970s.


----------



## CPSE

Catbird9 said:


> It’s a pre-creed version of the Dinky, from the 1970s.



Thanks!!


----------



## katev

CPSE said:


> This is a fabulous idea!!



Thanks, and I like that it is a genuine Coach strap, not the original leather strap but it has a little Coach hangtag on it.


----------



## CPSE

katev said:


> Thanks, and I like that it is a genuine Coach strap, not the original leather strap but it has a little Coach hangtag on it.
> 
> View attachment 4667786


I’m going to do the same with the small Gramercy I got that is missing its strap. Off to find one now!


----------



## katev

CPSE said:


> I’m going to do the same with the small Gramercy I got that is missing its strap. Off to find one now!



The Italian coach Madison and gramercy bags have brushed gold hardware and the curb chain straps that Coach sells at the Outlets and the Factory Online Sale are shiny metal, but I still think it looks nice on my Madison Gracie. Below is a pic of the silver version of the curb chain strap and I paid only $15 each for gold and a silver ones on sale at the FOS.

The gold chain strap is F31126 IM GLD and the silver chain strap is F31126 SV CC9. They wouldn't work on a larger, heavier bag but I think they are a good choice for the smaller Madison and Gramercy bags.


----------



## CPSE

katev said:


> The Italian coach Madison and gramercy bags have brushed gold hardware and the curb chain straps that Coach sells at the Outlets and the Factory Online Sale are shiny metal, but I still think it looks nice on my Madison Gracie. Below is a pic of the silver version of the curb chain strap and I paid only $15 each for gold and a silver ones on sale at the FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4667804


Great to know! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

millilani said:


> Hi dolls! I'm trying to decide on a diaper bag to purchase and I'm having a difficult time determining what the difference is between coach f35414 & coach F58306. according to the listings they have the same measurements and from what I've seen they are the same style :/ Help please. Is one of them a counterfeit number?


We had a crazy week and I was late (or neglectful) in following and responding. 

I answered here yesterday.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/info-on-diaper-bags-f35414-vs-f58306.1024457/


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello everyone!!!! I stumbled upon this beauty today but have absolutely no clue the name of her. Could someone please help?


----------



## CoachMaven

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I stumbled upon this beauty today but have absolutely no clue the name of her. Could someone please help?


That's a Rip and repair messenger 36979.


----------



## JB Fletcher

CoachMaven said:


> That's a Rip and repair messenger 36979.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LisaGlow

Wondering if anyone has any idea what this bag might be called? I got it at a factory store around 10 yrs  ago and can’t find anything even similar anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## katev

LisaGlow said:


> Wondering if anyone has any idea what this bag might be called? I got it at a factory store around 10 yrs  ago and can’t find anything even similar anywhere. Thanks!



does it have a creed patch and serial number inside?


----------



## LisaGlow

No, that is the only tag on the bag anywhere.


----------



## katev

LisaGlow said:


> Wondering if anyone has any idea what this bag might be called? I got it at a factory store around 10 yrs  ago and can’t find anything even similar anywhere. Thanks!





katev said:


> does it have a creed patch and serial number inside?





LisaGlow said:


> No, that is the only tag on the bag anywhere.



My guess would be something like Khaki Brown Signature Canvas Crossbody Hobo; sorry I don't know the original name.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> My guess would be something like Khaki Brown Signature Canvas Crossbody Hobo; sorry I don't know the original name.


I searched too and couldn't find a style number.


----------



## LisaGlow

ok, thank you for your help!


----------



## artax two

What is the style name and/or eventual number for the vintage bag that looks like a Court but is round instead of square? I have only ever seen listings with a pre-94 creed so there is never a style number. The top handle will be exactly like a Court top handle, and the flap will be rounded as well. Listings always vary in how they're described.

Here is a bag pretty much like what I am describing:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...Crossbody-Saddle-Bag-5e401ffc29f030b8af19cc3a


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> What is the style name and/or eventual number for the vintage bag that looks like a Court but is round instead of square? I have only ever seen listings with a pre-94 creed so there is never a style number. The top handle will be exactly like a Court top handle, and the flap will be rounded as well. Listings always vary in how they're described.
> 
> Here is a bag pretty much like what I am describing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...Crossbody-Saddle-Bag-5e401ffc29f030b8af19cc3a


It's a plaza bag. It came in two sizes.


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> It's a plaza bag. It came in two sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673944


Looks like it measures smaller than the large plaza. The buyer who bought the Posh listing appears to have resold it on ebay and she listed measurements of about 9.5x7. Is it still considered a 9865 if it is a small plaza?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...721504?hash=item421301b8e0:g:mBAAAOSwr05eSGgr


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> Looks like it measures smaller than the large plaza. The buyer who bought the Posh listing appears to have resold it on ebay and she listed measurements of about 9.5x7. Is it still considered a 9865 if it is a small plaza?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...721504?hash=item421301b8e0:g:mBAAAOSwr05eSGgr


No, that's the smaller one.


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> No, that's the smaller one.
> View attachment 4673948


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> What is the style name and/or eventual number for the vintage bag that looks like a Court but is round instead of square? I have only ever seen listings with a pre-94 creed so there is never a style number. The top handle will be exactly like a Court top handle, and the flap will be rounded as well. Listings always vary in how they're described.
> 
> Here is a bag pretty much like what I am describing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...Crossbody-Saddle-Bag-5e401ffc29f030b8af19cc3a





houseof999 said:


> No, that's the smaller one.
> View attachment 4673948



It can be hard to tell them apart without the measurements. Also the strap clips are different types (assuming the strap is original).


----------



## artax two

Catbird9 said:


> It can be hard to tell them apart without the measurements. Also the strap clips are different types (assuming the strap is original).


Ooooo ok. I'll look through listings and compare the two.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the "official" name of style 8114, a canvas/twill hippie flap? Would it have been Canvas hippie?

It's like this one (9135) but canvas:


----------



## NikkiTheVet

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the "official" name of style 8114, a canvas/twill hippie flap? Would it have been Canvas hippie?
> 
> It's like this one (9135) but canvas:
> View attachment 4674055


I have 8114 as the "Small Twill Hippie Flap" in my database.  Anyone else have it as that?


----------



## BeenBurned

DSMommy said:


> I have 8114 as the "Small Twill Hippie Flap" in my database.  Anyone else have it as that?


It makes sense since the (wayback) leather one I posted is "small hippie flap."

Thank you.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

BeenBurned said:


> It makes sense since the leather one I posted is "small hippie flap."
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome!  Feels good to actually help someone else here for a change!


----------



## LovePeaceLV

Hello PF members, does anyone know this style? It’s name escapes me.


----------



## BeenBurned

LovePeaceLV said:


> Hello PF members, does anyone know this style? It’s name escapes me.


Madison Kara carryall.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the "official" name of style 8114, a canvas/twill hippie flap? Would it have been Canvas hippie?
> 
> It's like this one (9135) but canvas:
> View attachment 4674055





DSMommy said:


> I have 8114 as the "Small Twill Hippie Flap" in my database.  Anyone else have it as that?



I have the same thing.


----------



## lovebuggy

Hi Everyone! Do you know the name of this, when it was made, and which colors it came in? I found it listed as a Dinky, Cashin, and Crossbody Clutch, and listings say it was made in the 70's and 80's and is about 9"x5" with a strap drop around 21-23". If you know the strap drop, I would really love to know that too since I prefer the longer drop. Thank you in advance! Here's a link with more pictures.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-black-Coach-bag-shoulder-NYC-Cashin-5c9844218ad2f9b86f552931


----------



## Catbird9

lovebuggy said:


> Hi Everyone! Do you know the name of this, when it was made, and which colors it came in? I found it listed as a Dinky, Cashin, and Crossbody Clutch, and listings say it was made in the 70's and 80's and is about 9"x5" with a strap drop around 21-23". If you know the strap drop, I would really love to know that too since I prefer the longer drop. Thank you in advance! Here's a link with more pictures.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-black-Coach-bag-shoulder-NYC-Cashin-5c9844218ad2f9b86f552931



Looks like a Zippered Pouch #9655 (summer 1986 catalog):


----------



## Hyacinth

lovebuggy said:


> Hi Everyone! Do you know the name of this, when it was made, and which colors it came in? I found it listed as a Dinky, Cashin, and Crossbody Clutch, and listings say it was made in the 70's and 80's and is about 9"x5" with a strap drop around 21-23". If you know the strap drop, I would really love to know that too since I prefer the longer drop. Thank you in advance! Here's a link with more pictures.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-black-Coach-bag-shoulder-NYC-Cashin-5c9844218ad2f9b86f552931



I agree with Catbird9 about it being called a Small Zippered Pouch. It's had several other names depending on when it was made, including Retro Small Zippered Pouch, Zippered Pouch, and Small Zip Pouch..

There's no way to know when the specific one you're asking about was made without a photo of the creed stamp and serial number. But it's not a Dinky or AFAIK was never called a Crossbody Clutch, and there's no proof that it was either designed by Bonnie Cashin or made while she still designed for Coach, although the Cashin experts here may have proof that it was. We DO know that it was in production at least as early as 1976 and at least as recently as 1997.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> It can be hard to tell them apart without the measurements. Also the strap clips are different types (assuming the strap is original).


Thanks for pointing out the different clip styles!


----------



## lovebuggy

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Zippered Pouch #9655 (summer 1986 catalog):
> View attachment 4674235


Thank you! Now I have a name too look for. I'm excited there are 10 colors too.


----------



## lovebuggy

Hyacinth said:


> I agree with Catbird9 about it being called a Small Zippered Pouch. It's had several other names depending on when it was made, including Retro Small Zippered Pouch, Zippered Pouch, and Small Zip Pouch..
> 
> There's no way to know when the specific one you're asking about was made without a photo of the creed stamp and serial number. But it's not a Dinky or AFAIK was never called a Crossbody Clutch, and there's no proof that it was either designed by Bonnie Cashin or made while she still designed for Coach, although the Cashin experts here may have proof that it was. We DO know that it was in production at least as early as 1976 and at least as recently as 1997.


Thank you. I will see if I can find one in great shape. I want one in a color that almost goes with everything. I also saw a pouch like this without a strap and like that too.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know who this guy is? Lol
The measurements are off from 5110 at
8.75 x 5.75 x 1.75 and it also zips around the side a little. There’s a open slip pocket inside where the creed is stamped made in the USA not spelled out United.......I’m missing some years in the 80’s in my catalogs. Any help appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erilynn25

LisaGlow said:


> Wondering if anyone has any idea what this bag might be called? I got it at a factory store around 10 yrs  ago and can’t find anything even similar anywhere. Thanks!



Park Signature Mini Duffle Crossbody No F49158 from 2013


----------



## Catbird9

Erilynn25 said:


> Park Signature Mini Duffle Crossbody No F49158 from 2013



Out of curiosity I've been trying to find this bag. I looked all over eBay and the Wayback Machine, but I was looking in the wrong years. I thought it might be from the Park line. Thanks for solving the mystery that was baffling me!


----------



## artax two

Not looking to buy this but just curious about what line it is from and why it is up for sale for a third time in less than two weeks. Is it me, or are all three of these links for the exact same pouch (I assume that is a replacement hangtag so it makes me think its the same one)? Is there something about this style that makes people change their minds about it once they get it?

ETA: Actually with a little more digging I see there are more sold in Posh listings and it appears its a factory item and that is the hangtag it came with. Nevermind! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Coach-Blue-Suede-amp-Leather-Drawstring-Wristlet-Pouch-/153827502129?hash=item23d0d56831:g:ZcsAAOSwbn1eG6NX&nma=true&si=jiVQIQtyGpMkAGcurrSdjCRX0fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Suede-Leather-Drawstring-Pouch-Wristlet-Bag-Blue-7128-/174152162384?hash=item288c471c50:gGAAAOSwRl1eEowO&nma=true&si=jiVQIQtyGpMkAGcurrSdjCRX0fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-suede-pouch-5e572ff0969d1f9f79be446e


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> Not looking to buy this but just curious about what line it is from and why it is up for sale for a third time in less than two weeks. Is it me, or are all three of these links for the exact same pouch (I assume that is a replacement hangtag so it makes me think its the same one)? Is there something about this style that makes people change their minds about it once they get it?
> 
> ETA: Actually with a little more digging I see there are more sold in Posh listings and it appears its a factory item and that is the hangtag it came with. Nevermind!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Coach-Blue-Suede-amp-Leather-Drawstring-Wristlet-Pouch-/153827502129?hash=item23d0d56831:g:ZcsAAOSwbn1eG6NX&nma=true&si=jiVQIQtyGpMkAGcurrSdjCRX0fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Suede-Leather-Drawstring-Pouch-Wristlet-Bag-Blue-7128-/174152162384?hash=item288c471c50:gGAAAOSwRl1eEowO&nma=true&si=jiVQIQtyGpMkAGcurrSdjCRX0fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-suede-pouch-5e572ff0969d1f9f79be446e


A few years ago, these were a lot more expensive on reseller sites. I have it in my files as Soho drawstring wristlet from 2003. I believe they were made for full priced stores. The bullseye was put on once they were transferred to factory stores.


----------



## Catbird9

artax two said:


> Not looking to buy this but just curious about what line it is from and why it is up for sale for a third time in less than two weeks. Is it me, or are all three of these links for the exact same pouch (I assume that is a replacement hangtag so it makes me think its the same one)? Is there something about this style that makes people change their minds about it once they get it?




They didn't read the measurements (or the measurements weren't provided) and they didn't realize how small it is.

Suede Drawstring Wristlet, #7128.


----------



## artax two

Catbird9 said:


> They didn't read the measurements (or the measurements weren't provided) and they didn't realize how small it is.
> 
> Suede Drawstring Wristlet, #7128.
> 
> View attachment 4676515


That is rather small but for a wristlet I can't imagine wanting much bigger! That blue caught my eye for some reason and I hadn't yet seen or paid attention to that kind of small pouch before. Thanks for this info!


----------



## Narnanz

Moving this question from Authentic the Coach thread...but you think this Helens Legacy is yellow as @whateve thinks...and do you think the tag is a different colour? Just want to sure Im calling it right...dont want 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 another Claret/Current debacle.


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> Moving this question from Authentic the Coach thread...but you think this Helens Legacy is yellow as @whateve thinks...and do you think the tag is a different colour? Just want to sure Im calling it right...dont want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another Claret/Current debacle.


I would be comfortable calling it Yellow.


----------



## Narnanz

Catbird9 said:


> I would be comfortable calling it Yellow.


yeah....just thinking of the tag.
I have to stop myself getting anxious about the small things like this.
Also distracted by trying to find a packege being sent to Christchurch...tracking system was down so wasnt reading the tracking  properly...its been found and being delivered  today.
And Dr Who finale....whoa!!!...makes you think.


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Moving this question from Authentic the Coach thread...but you think this Helens Legacy is yellow as @whateve thinks...and do you think the tag is a different colour? Just want to sure Im calling it right...dont want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another Claret/Current debacle.



You could try testing blackrocks in an obscure spot on the bag that doesn't show, to see if the color gets richer and matches the hangtag better - pretty color bag!


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> yeah....just thinking of the tag.
> I have to stop myself getting anxious about the small things like this.
> Also distracted by trying to find a packege being sent to Christchurch...tracking system was down so wasnt reading the tracking  properly...its been found and being delivered  today.
> And Dr Who finale....whoa!!!...makes you think.


Did you dunk the hangtag?


----------



## Narnanz

Catbird9 said:


> Did you dunk the hangtag?


no..didnt do either..was in too good a condition and lovely and soft leather.


----------



## TErikaJ

So I bought this bag online. It came with a Certificate of Authenticity. My only thing is I have tried to look it up online to see exactly what bag it is to see what they used to determine its Authenticity. I haven't been able to find anything based off of how I can describe it. So I'm hoping someone can lend an eye and help me out!


----------



## Hyacinth

TErikaJ said:


> So I bought this bag online. It came with a Certificate of Authenticity. My only thing is I have tried to look it up online to see exactly what bag it is to see what they used to determine its Authenticity. I haven't been able to find anything based off of how I can describe it. So I'm hoping someone can lend an eye and help me out!



Please read Post number One in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum for the information and photos we need.
https://www.forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

And please understand that the name stamped on a zipper does absolutely NOTHING to prove a Coach is authentic. We need photos of the creed and serial number and the small fabric tags inside the bag and the pockets.


----------



## BeenBurned

TErikaJ said:


> So I bought this bag online. It came with a Certificate of Authenticity. My only thing is I have tried to look it up online to see exactly what bag it is to see what they used to determine its Authenticity. I haven't been able to find anything based off of how I can describe it. So I'm hoping someone can lend an eye and help me out!





Hyacinth said:


> Please read Post number One in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum for the information and photos we need.
> 
> And please understand that the name stamped on a zipper does absolutely NOTHING to prove a Coach is authentic. We need photos of the creed and serial number and the small fabric tags inside the bag and the pockets.


@TErikaJ - It sounds like you want to verify authenticity before ID'ing the bag. If so, you should post on the following thread: 
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**

This one (ID this Coach) is for items you already know are authentic and just want the name of them.


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> Yes, it is a Retro Lindy Bag and the style number is 9003, here is a pic of mine, the color is Golden Yellow and it was made in the United States. It got it at the thrift store for $28!
> 
> @CoachChris identified it for me and said that it was "...in 1991 Anniversary Edition Catalog. It is the Retro Lindy Bag. Gold plated steel frame with knob closure. 10x7x5. Golden Yellow. It came in other colors like Peacock Blue, Coral Pink.. $162.00".
> 
> There are more pics of my yellow bag at this link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-need-tpf-help-to-identify-this-mystery-bag.779681/
> 
> View attachment 3846857


I want more of this bag!  I have it in black and absolutely love it!  I took it on a business trip in January and loved that it could go crossbody but still have a feminine style.  Many crossbody bags aren't very dainty looking but this one is!  I don't see them often on the resale sites.  If you see one, shout at me!  TIA!


----------



## katev

Is anyone familiar with the Ellis Totes that were released in 2014 and 2015? The style number is 33961 and you can see from the Coach ad below, that when they were originally released they had an oval logo medallion on the front.

I recently found an orange Ellis Tote at a thrift store that was made in 2015. It is an FP bag and it looks almost identical and has the same style number of 33961 but it has a more traditional Horse & Carriage logo on the front.

I see some Ellis Totes being sold online as "Chicago Ellis Totes" and I am wondering if the Chicago name is accurate and when it was introduced? I can't find it on the Wayback machine and it occurred to me that perhaps it was a department store exclusive?

Coach has made so many similar totes that it's hard to keep them straight, but I'm curious about the Ellis vs Chicago Ellis name and the differences in the logo medallions - so if anyone has some info about the Ellis totes please let me know, thanks!

You can see more pics of my watermelon orange Ellis Tote (or Chicago Ellis Tote) here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-3115#post-33657304


----------



## Yasmarea

Okay ladies and gents, here’s the story. About 15 years ago I was on a family trip to Baltimore, MD. Once our trip was over, we headed to the airport to go back home to Texas. I was carrying a lot of family luggage along with my Coach purse on the airport bus shuttle... and I’m pretty sure you can see where the story is headed from here. When we were getting off the shuttle I realized I left my purse on the bus. As I panicked, watching my mother run towards a bus that was driving full speed away from us, I just began sobbing. Long story short, she managed to catch the bus, but when she questioned the passengers on the shuttle, no one came forward to give me back my bag. Ugh, People suck sometimes.... Needless to say she was forced to leave the bus empty handed. Now, 15 years later, I can’t stop thinking about this bag. I found out in later years that the bag was a toiletries/cosmetics bags which explained its unique shape. I’ve talked to the wonderful and supportive Coach representatives, even sending them an email.  They don’t know what the bag was, nor have they seen anything similar to it. Maybe you can help me...? Here is the only picture of it I have managed to find online, granted mine was brown and had no red coloring to it whatsoever. If you know what name or serial number this bag is, please for the love of all that is holy, tell me! Also, if you have this bag, I will gladly purchase it. Here it is:


----------



## LaVisioneer

Could it be this bag? It's not the same as in your photo but there are several listings on eBay for it. I would get it authenticated on the "authenticate this" section of TPF. There is also an ID this Coach bag thread you could repost on to see if anyone else can identify the bag in your photo. 




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/324093430254


----------



## LaVisioneer

I also found this bag (sold) with a blurred out serial number. I can't speak to its authenticity. I think searching for train bag or train case would help, as that's the style of the one you posted. 




https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Signature-Train-Case-Cosmetic-Bag-5c20d2bce944ba05643f385a


----------



## Hyacinth

Yasmarea said:


> Okay ladies and gents, here’s the story. About 15 years ago I was on a family trip to Baltimore, MD. Once our trip was over, we headed to the airport to go back home to Texas. I was carrying a lot of family luggage along with my Coach purse on the airport bus shuttle... and I’m pretty sure you can see where the story is headed from here. When we were getting off the shuttle I realized I left my purse on the bus. As I panicked, watching my mother run towards a bus that was driving full speed away from us, I just began sobbing. Long story short, she managed to catch the bus, but when she questioned the passengers on the shuttle, no one came forward to give me back my bag. Ugh, People suck sometimes.... Needless to say she was forced to leave the bus empty handed. Now, 15 years later, I can’t stop thinking about this bag. I found out in later years that the bag was a toiletries/cosmetics bags which explained its unique shape. I’ve talked to the wonderful and supportive Coach representatives, even sending them an email.  They don’t know what the bag was, nor have they seen anything similar to it. Maybe you can help me...? Here is the only picture of it I have managed to find online, granted mine was brown and had no red coloring to it whatsoever. If you know what name or serial number this bag is, please for the love of all that is holy, tell me! Also, if you have this bag, I will gladly purchase it. Here it is:



If my files are right the style number was 4262 and it might have been called a Signature Toiletry Case but that name is just a guess. I've searched for anything about it online but nothing comes up.

It's going to be hard to find because since the bag was probably considered a small accessory it had a creed patch but no serial number, so unless someone still has the original price tag or receipt they probably won't know the name or number if they're listing one for sale. IIRC it came out some time around 2003, give or take a year or two either way. I seem to remember looking at one in my local full-price store, I remember the red with the dark Cs and the zipped solid color base.

Even a pretty complete database I have with most of the styles from that time period doesn't include that bag. All I have are a few photos from various listings that I've found over the years, but no solid details on the name that can be confirmed. I'm not even sure if it would have been considered an Accessory or a Travel & Business item. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Click on the thumbnails to see larger versions.


----------



## Yasmarea

Hyacinth said:


> If my files are right the style number was 4262 and it might have been called a Signature Toiletry Case but that name is just a guess. I've searched for anything about it online but nothing comes up.
> 
> It's going to be hard to find because since the bag was probably considered a small accessory it had a creed patch but no serial number, so unless someone still has the original price tag or receipt they probably won't know the name or number if they're listing one for sale. IIRC it came out some time around 2003, give or take a year or two either way. I seem to remember looking at one in my local full-price store, I remember the red with the dark Cs and the zipped solid color base.
> 
> Even a pretty complete database I have with most of the styles from that time period doesn't include that bag. All I have are a few photos from various listings that I've found over the years, but no solid details on the name that can be confirmed. I'm not even sure if it would have been considered an Accessory or a Travel & Business item. Sorry I can't be more helpful.
> 
> Click on the thumbnails to see larger versions.
> View attachment 4684098
> View attachment 4684099
> View attachment 4684100
> View attachment 4684101
> View attachment 4684102



You have answered so many questions I’ve had for years! Thank you so much! Going to try to research with some of the info you’ve given me! Where were the listings of it you have found posted? The brown purse at the bottom was the exact bag!


----------



## Yasmarea

LaVisioneer said:


> I also found this bag (sold) with a blurred out serial number. I can't speak to its authenticity. I think searching for train bag or train case would help, as that's the style of the one you posted.
> 
> View attachment 4684039
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Signature-Train-Case-Cosmetic-Bag-5c20d2bce944ba05643f385a



I’ve tried every search imaginable on google and eBay. Granted I’m horrible at searching for things on eBay. But yes, this bag is the closest I’ve found  to it in regards to style. Debating on whether or not to settle for this one, or try harder in my search for the old one. Thanks for the authentication tip though! Had no idea I could do that!


----------



## Yasmarea

LaVisioneer said:


> Could it be this bag? It's not the same as in your photo but there are several listings on eBay for it. I would get it authenticated on the "authenticate this" section of TPF. There is also an ID this Coach bag thread you could repost on to see if anyone else can identify the bag in your photo.
> 
> View attachment 4684038
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/324093430254



The colors and styles are on point! I really think the two could be related! Thanks for the tips regarding authentication and the other thread! I didn’t know about that. Its insane how much more hope I have on this site finding the name of this bag here vs. with the Coach company. Everyone here is so knowledgeable!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Saaski

Hello! I was wondering if someone could ID this bag. The authenticate thread let me know it's a Soho style, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me particulars.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Yasmarea said:


> The colors and styles are on point! I really think the two could be related! Thanks for the tips regarding authentication and the other thread! I didn’t know about that. Its insane how much more hope I have on this site finding the name of this bag here vs. with the Coach company. Everyone here is so knowledgeable!! Thank you everyone!



The Coach authenticators like @Hyacinth above are seriously awesome! Something they have mentioned on TPF is how the Coach employees are not usually familiar with older styles or whether a bag is authentic. There is already a thread called Help me find this Coach, or something of that nature, so others will be in the lookout for an item you are searching for, too. 

I don't know if the two styles I saw on eBay are authentic so if you do decide to purchase definitely post in the Authentic this Coach thread, and read their rules for the post on the first page. Good luck!


----------



## Hyacinth

Yasmarea said:


> You have answered so many questions I’ve had for years! Thank you so much! Going to try to research with some of the info you’ve given me! Where were the listings of it you have found posted? The brown purse at the bottom was the exact bag!



Where they were posted won't help, they're all too old. The photos for the red ones were saved in 2009 and 2015, and the photos of the tan and brown ones are also from 2015. Whatever listings they were from are long gone, I already checked Ebay AND Google and nothing came up. You can set up a Saved search on Ebay for "coach 4262" so that if one is listed with that style number, you'll get an email. But you'll ptobably just have to trust to luck.

You might also want to check any Goodwill stores or thrift or resale shops you drive past on a regular basis,
sometimes gems turn up in unexpected places.

*ETA* - *You'd think I'd know by now to check tPF first.*

there actually were several posts here back in 2015 which is probably when I saved those photos, but the bags are long gone.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...post-for-format.889527/page-655#post-29246055
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...post-for-format.889527/page-655#post-29246301


----------



## Catbird9

Saaski said:


> Hello! I was wondering if someone could ID this bag. The authenticate thread let me know it's a Soho style, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me particulars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684419
> View attachment 4684417
> 
> Thank you!



It’s a Wooster Bag, #4142.

Spring 1995


----------



## Saaski

Catbird9 said:


> It’s a Wooster Bag, #4142.
> 
> Spring 1995
> 
> View attachment 4684508


Thank you so much!


----------



## katev

I have occasionally seen Willis bags with a style number FO9927 instead of 9927 - but the bags don't look fake to me. Here's an example of a FO9927 bag at the link below that was sold on Tradesy, do you agree that it is authentic? If so, can you explain the reason or the FO designation in the style number? Thanks!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-willis-crossbody-shoulder-black-leather-messenger-bag/25238769/


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I have occasionally seen Willis bags with a style number FO9927 instead of 9927 - but the bags don't look fake to me. Here's an example of a FO9927 bag at the link below that was sold on Tradesy, do you agree that it is authentic? If so, can you explain the reason or the FO designation in the style number? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/coach-willis-crossbody-shoulder-black-leather-messenger-bag/25238769/


It's not FO. It's F0 (zero).

The remakes of the classic bags came after Coach was using 5-digit style numbers. In order to fit the pattern, they added the "0" in front of the style number to make it 5 digits.

"F" indicates that it was MFF. 
Style number is 09927.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's not FO. It's F0 (zero).
> 
> The remakes of the classic bags came after Coach was using 5-digit style numbers. In order to fit the pattern, they added the "0" in front of the style number to make it 5 digits.
> 
> "F" indicates that it was MFF.
> Style number is 09927.



Thanks, now I understand!


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's not FO. It's F0 (zero).
> 
> The remakes of the classic bags came after Coach was using 5-digit style numbers. In order to fit the pattern, they added the "0" in front of the style number to make it 5 digits.
> 
> "F" indicates that it was MFF.
> Style number is 09927.





katev said:


> Thanks, now I understand!



Of course I know that an F in front of the style number means Made for Factory but I guess it never occurred to me that a Willis 9927 could be a MFF bag! Thanks again.


----------



## houseof999

I am puzzled by one of my bags. It's a small backpack style 4152 and the strap drop when used as a crossbody is.. wait for it..  34"! I have other 4152 bags in different colors and none of those have such long straps! Idk what to think of it. Lol!


----------



## Narnanz

Still learning new styles for me. Seen this one...not asking about authenticity but what its called style wise and if anyone has one they can show me how big it is. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...der-Bag-Purse-9087-CON34-/223664894501?_ul=NZ


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Still learning new styles for me. Seen this one...not asking about authenticity but what its called style wise and if anyone has one they can show me how big it is.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...der-Bag-Purse-9087-CON34-/223664894501?_ul=NZ


I don't have one but here is a catalog page.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I am puzzled by one of my bags. It's a small backpack style 4152 and the strap drop when used as a crossbody is.. wait for it..  34"! I have other 4152 bags in different colors and none of those have such long straps! Idk what to think of it. Lol!


I assume that is to make it long enough to make backpack straps. If you thread it through the loop on the bottom back, I imagine it would have to be very long to make two arm straps. Maybe they put the wrong strap on that particular one in the factory.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> I am puzzled by one of my bags. It's a small backpack style 4152 and the strap drop when used as a crossbody is.. wait for it..  34"! I have other 4152 bags in different colors and none of those have such long straps! Idk what to think of it. Lol!





whateve said:


> I assume that is to make it long enough to make backpack straps. If you thread it through the loop on the bottom back, I imagine it would have to be very long to make two arm straps. Maybe they put the wrong strap on that particular one in the factory.



That makes sense. Here's a catalog shot showing it worn crossbody on a model (most fashion models are on the tall side.)


----------



## Touchofklass66

Hello everyone. So I bought this slim makeup case on Poshmark. Thinking it was pretty old since it did not have the blue tic lining.  But after receiving it I am started to question it.  The ball chain is magnetic although it just might not match.... any thoughts.


----------



## Catbird9

Touchofklass66 said:


> View attachment 4686922
> View attachment 4686923
> View attachment 4686924
> View attachment 4686925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. So I bought this slim makeup case on Poshmark. Thinking it was pretty old since it did not have the blue tic lining.  But after receiving it I am started to question it.  The ball chain is magnetic although it just might not match.... any thoughts.


Measurements?


----------



## Touchofklass66

Catbird9 said:


> Measurements?


7 1/4” x 3 1/2”


----------



## whateve

Touchofklass66 said:


> View attachment 4686922
> View attachment 4686923
> View attachment 4686924
> View attachment 4686925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. So I bought this slim makeup case on Poshmark. Thinking it was pretty old since it did not have the blue tic lining.  But after receiving it I am started to question it.  The ball chain is magnetic although it just might not match.... any thoughts.


It is extremely hard to authenticate these. I've never seen one without the lining. I doubt they made them that way. The hangtag is questionable. If it was extremely old, it wouldn't be that shape. The size and proportions of the case are off. Catalog says it is 7 1/2 inches by 4 inches, and the one I have in my possession is that size. The leather looks too shiny. Here is a picture of what it should look like. While I can't say that it is definitely fake, I wouldn't want to keep it and I wouldn't resell it.

In the future, post authentication requests in the correct thread in the shopping section of the forum. This thread is for identifying styles you know are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Touchofklass66 said:


> View attachment 4686922
> View attachment 4686923
> View attachment 4686924
> View attachment 4686925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. So I bought this slim makeup case on Poshmark. Thinking it was pretty old since it did not have the blue tic lining.  But after receiving it I am started to question it.  The ball chain is magnetic although it just might not match.... any thoughts.





whateve said:


> It is extremely hard to authenticate these. I've never seen one without the lining. I doubt they made them that way. The hangtag is questionable. If it was extremely old, it wouldn't be that shape. The size and proportions of the case are off. Catalog says it is 7 1/2 inches by 4 inches, and the one I have in my possession is that size. The leather looks too shiny. Here is a picture of what it should look like. While I can't say that it is definitely fake, I wouldn't want to keep it and I wouldn't resell it.
> 
> In the future, post authentication requests in the correct thread in the shopping section of the forum. This thread is for identifying styles you know are authentic.


I agree with @whateve. I'd return it too. 

It's definitely not 7170, I believe the hang tag is fake, the ball chain isn't original (though not necessarily indicative of the item it's on being fake) and if the lining had been cut out and removed, you'd see evidence of it. 

My 7170 skinny case not only had ticking lining but had a creed without a serial number. 

The catalog description describes it has having striped lining.


----------



## Touchofklass66

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @whateve. I'd return it too.
> 
> It's definitely not 7170, I believe the hang tag is fake, the ball chain isn't original (though not necessarily indicative of the item it's on being fake) and if the lining had been cut out and removed, you'd see evidence of it.
> 
> My 7170 skinny case not only had ticking lining but had a creed without a serial number.
> 
> The catalog description describes it has having striped lining.
> View attachment 4687062


Has anyone actual seen one without the lining?


----------



## Touchofklass66

Thank you for the help!!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Hi, I was wondering  if somebody knows the name and age of this bag...


----------



## whateve

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Hi, I was wondering  if somebody knows the name and age of this bag...
> View attachment 4687135
> View attachment 4687138


2012 Legacy mini duffle. The color looks like sunflower.


----------



## whateve

Touchofklass66 said:


> Has anyone actual seen one without the lining?


The only ones I've seen without lining were determined to be fake. It's supposed to be a cosmetic case. It doesn't make sense it wouldn't be lined.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

whateve said:


> 2012 Legacy mini duffle. The color looks like sunflower.



Thank you!


----------



## katev

I saw these bags at the Outlet in Aurora IL this week but I cannot remember the name of this style, would someone please remind me? Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I saw these bags at the Outlet in Aurora IL this week but I cannot remember the name of this style, would someone please remind me? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4690864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690865


Is that the Dakotah?


----------



## katev

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Is that the Dakotah?


That's it, thanks!


----------



## Saaski

Would anyone be able to help me with these two bags (and maybe when they were made?) that I found in a thrift store? The authenticate thread did confirm they were real!

#1 (I'm pretty sure this was made in 1996 and is a prairie saddle bag?)




#2 (no idea at all with this one)




Thank you!


----------



## valv54

Whoops nm


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> Would anyone be able to help me with these two bags (and maybe when they were made?) that I found in a thrift store? The authenticate thread did confirm they were real!
> 
> #1 (I'm pretty sure this was made in 1996 and is a prairie saddle bag?)
> View attachment 4691203
> 
> View attachment 4691201
> 
> #2 (no idea at all with this one)
> View attachment 4691200
> 
> View attachment 4691202
> 
> Thank you!


Top is a prairie the other is a court.


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> Top is a prairie the other is a court.


Thank you! Do you have any idea when it was made? Curious!


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> Thank you! Do you have any idea when it was made? Curious!


The prairie was 96', the court early 90s maybe even late 80s


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> The prairie was 96', the court early 90s maybe even late 80s


Really interesting. Thank you so much!


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> Really interesting. Thank you so much!


They're both great bags. I just got a prairie and I must say I'm kinda into it.


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> They're both great bags. I just got a prairie and I must say I'm kinda into it.


Is the praire BT and the Court Putty?


----------



## valv54

Narnanz said:


> Is the praire BT and the Court Putty?


Looks it, or court is a very parched bt.


----------



## Saaski

Narnanz said:


> Is the praire BT and the Court Putty?


I'm sorry, I don't know what that means


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> Looks it, or court is a very parched bt.


I do plan on giving them both a bath and conditioner!


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what that means


The colors, the prairie looks to be British tan or bt for short. And the court looks like a color coach called putty.


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> Looks it, or court is a very parched bt.


it does look dry doesnt it


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> The colors, the prairie looks to be British tan or bt for short. And the court looks like a color coach called putty.


Oh, I see, gotcha.


Narnanz said:


> it does look dry doesnt it


It's QUITE dry, but definitely a lighter color


----------



## Narnanz

Saaski said:


> I do plan on giving them both a bath and conditioner!


show us when you are done. would love to see them rehabbed.


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> I do plan on giving them both a bath and conditioner!


Excellent! They are going to clean up beautifully!


----------



## Saaski

Narnanz said:


> show us when you are done. would love to see them rehabbed.





valv54 said:


> Excellent! They are going to clean up beautifully!



For sure! I'm looking forward to the projects (and sharing the results)


----------



## whateve

Saaski said:


> Would anyone be able to help me with these two bags (and maybe when they were made?) that I found in a thrift store? The authenticate thread did confirm they were real!
> 
> #1 (I'm pretty sure this was made in 1996 and is a prairie saddle bag?)
> View attachment 4691203
> 
> View attachment 4691201
> 
> #2 (no idea at all with this one)
> View attachment 4691200
> 
> View attachment 4691202
> 
> Thank you!


In the future, you can ask for an ID when you ask for the authentication.


----------



## Saaski

whateve said:


> In the future, you can ask for an ID when you ask for the authentication.


Oh, I didn't realize. Okay, great, thank you!


----------



## Enzosmom

Hello,
I have watched and learned from the many Coach Forums for several years, but this is my first post.  A very dear friend of mine gifted me with this extraordinary metal tag Coach bag (what a friend, right!).  I need expert help to identify it, and give me an idea of when it was made - 60s?  The purse is 10.75 inches wide, 9 inches high, 2 inches deep, and the strap is 44 inches long.  The strap buckles are wavy, have no markings, and do not appear to be solid brass.  The strap has been sewn or repaired in the middle.  The small pockets are 4.5 inches high, and 5 inches wide with a cording that I have never seen before. Thank you in advance for your time and help.  If I am on the wrong forum, please let me know.
Sue


----------



## houseof999

Enzosmom said:


> Hello,
> I have watched and learned from the many Coach Forums for several years, but this is my first post.  A very dear friend of mine gifted me with this extraordinary metal tag Coach bag (what a friend, right!).  I need expert help to identify it, and give me an idea of when it was made - 60s?  The purse is 10.75 inches wide, 9 inches high, 2 inches deep, and the strap is 44 inches long.  The strap buckles are wavy, have no markings, and do not appear to be solid brass.  The strap has been sewn or repaired in the middle.  The small pockets are 4.5 inches high, and 5 inches wide with a cording that I have never seen before. Thank you in advance for your time and help.  If I am on the wrong forum, please let me know.
> Sue


What an awesome friend!!


----------



## sallellen

Wow, what a coincidence. Look at this one that recently sold:
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/87954537


----------



## houseof999

sallellen said:


> Wow, what a coincidence. Look at this one that recently sold:
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/87954537


It's the same bag!


----------



## Minchanka

Never found any super interesting bags in a thrift shop, but here is a recent RTW haul.  Anyone knows names and maybe original prices?


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> It's the same bag!


I guess its safe to say the Coach archives did not get it.


----------



## Catbird9

Enzosmom said:


> Hello,
> I have watched and learned from the many Coach Forums for several years, but this is my first post.  A very dear friend of mine gifted me with this extraordinary metal tag Coach bag (what a friend, right!).  I need expert help to identify it, and give me an idea of when it was made - 60s?  The purse is 10.75 inches wide, 9 inches high, 2 inches deep, and the strap is 44 inches long.  The strap buckles are wavy, have no markings, and do not appear to be solid brass.  The strap has been sewn or repaired in the middle.  The small pockets are 4.5 inches high, and 5 inches wide with a cording that I have never seen before. Thank you in advance for your time and help.  If I am on the wrong forum, please let me know.
> Sue



According to the information I have, the little metal Coach tag was used in the 1960s, possibly into the very early 1970s. 

I asked if anyone knew the name of that bag on another thread:
Vintage Coach Photos & Chat

Answered by @whateve here:
Vintage Coach Photos & Chat



artax two said:


> I guess its safe to say the Coach archives did not get it.


I guess not.


----------



## Enzosmom

Thank you all for your comments.  Houseof999 got right, my friend is AWESOME!  She knows that I love vintage Coach and set out to find me a bag that would be my prized possession.  She went way above and beyond, but she did give me a bag that I will treasure as much as I do her friendship.


----------



## whateve

Enzosmom said:


> Thank you all for your comments.  Houseof999 got right, my friend is AWESOME!  She knows that I love vintage Coach and set out to find me a bag that would be my prized possession.  She went way above and beyond, but she did give me a bag that I will treasure as much as I do her friendship.


Your friend must have known a lot about vintage Coach to buy a style that few have seen for so much money. You are very lucky.


----------



## BeenBurned

Enzosmom said:


> Thank you all for your comments.  Houseof999 got right, my friend is AWESOME!  She knows that I love vintage Coach and set out to find me a bag that would be my prized possession.  She went way above and beyond, but she did give me a bag that I will treasure as much as I do her friendship.


I'm curious @Enzosmom, is your friend a Coach person/fanatic? Did she recognize an authentic item or did she get lucky? If it was luck, that's a huge amount of money to risk!

Congrats!


----------



## Enzosmom

Thank you.  She has been collecting for many years.


----------



## katev

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4692199
> View attachment 4692200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never found any super interesting bags in a thrift shop, but here is a recent RTW haul.  Anyone knows names and maybe original prices?



Nice finds! Clothes are very hard to ID but I am guessing that the sweater has "turnlock" and perhaps "legacy in the name. The style numbers should be on the tags so that would help.


----------



## Minchanka

katev said:


> Nice finds! Clothes are very hard to ID but I am guessing that the sweater has "turnlock" and perhaps "legacy in the name. The style numbers should be on the tags so that would help.


Thank you, will go examine the tags.  I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw the sweater for $8;  this is a thrift shop that’s very popular with the young crowd - couldn’t believe no one grabbed it first.


----------



## BeenBurned

Minchanka said:


> Thank you, will go examine the tags.  I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw the sweater for $8;  this is a thrift shop that’s very popular with the young crowd - couldn’t believe no one grabbed it first.


It's adorable. You may have grabbed it shortly after they put it out. Lucky!


----------



## DencoDarlin

Hi guys! I have been reading/obsessing about rehabbing vintage Coach bags with an eye to spiffing up one my mom passed down to me. I know she’s had this bag since early-mid ‘80’s, but I cannot for the life of me find one like it or a similar serial number via Google. It is a drawstring bucket, but it cinches on the sides instead of the front. Does say “leatherworks” on the creed and serial number is 0086-0021. Unlined/suede interior. Anyone have a guess?


----------



## Catbird9

DencoDarlin said:


> Hi guys! I have been reading/obsessing about rehabbing vintage Coach bags with an eye to spiffing up one my mom passed down to me. I know she’s had this bag since early-mid ‘80’s, but I cannot for the life of me find one like it or a similar serial number via Google. It is a drawstring bucket, but it cinches on the sides instead of the front. Does say “leatherworks” on the creed and serial number is 0086-0021. Unlined/suede interior. Anyone have a guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695912


I believe it's the Duffle Drawstring #4022. Summer 1990 catalog:


----------



## DencoDarlin

Catbird9 said:


> I believe it's the Duffle Drawstring #4022. Summer 1990 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 4695970



Thank you so much!! I love the catalog pics!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! Would anybody know what this is called along with the relative age? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Busykitty

Can anyone tell me who this clutch is and if they know the style number? It measures 11 x 4.5 x 2 inches, top zip and full length open pocket inside. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! Would anybody know what this is called along with the relative age? Thank you in advance.


It's a pleated leather swingpack. I can't find a style number for that item but there's a similar MFF style, 42833. The major difference is that 42833 doesn't have a leather strap but instead, has a woven webbed strap. 

This is 42833:


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeenBurned said:


> It's a pleated leather swingpack. I can't find a style number for that item but there's a similar MFF style, 42833. The major difference is that 42833 doesn't have a leather strap but instead, has a woven webbed strap.
> 
> This is 42833:
> View attachment 4697768



Thank you! Would you happen to know the relative date of when it was made?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to know the relative date of when it was made?


I believe they made those for awhile, probably between 2005-2011.


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Can anyone tell me who this clutch is and if they know the style number? It measures 11 x 4.5 x 2 inches, top zip and full length open pocket inside. Thanks!!
> View attachment 4697761
> View attachment 4697762
> View attachment 4697763


I have a 1978 catalog page with a picture of it but the style number and description are wrong. It is in the top left corner erroneously described as a document case, which is actually a different style.


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> I have a 1978 catalog page with a picture of it but the style number and description are wrong. It is in the top left corner erroneously described as a document case, which is actually a different style.


Is there an entry under the document case?


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Is there an entry under the document case?


This is what the 9560 looks like. It's a slim clutch standard, similar to a basic bag without the strap attachments. So maybe yours was actually called a document case, but that seems odd considering the size and shape.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Does anyone have a catalog with this little beauty in it?  I think it was from 2007 but would love to know for sure and its name.  Thanks!


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> This is what the 9560 looks like. It's a slim clutch standard, similar to a basic bag without the strap attachments. So maybe yours was actually called a document case, but that seems odd considering the size and shape.


I agree, I just didn’t know if they switched them in that specific 1978 catalog. The measurements are wrong for my clutch as well under its picture. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## katev

DSMommy said:


> Does anyone have a catalog with this little beauty in it?  I think it was from 2007 but would love to know for sure and its name.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697935
> View attachment 4697936



That's gorgeous! Coach introduced the 65th Anniversary Legacy Collection in Fall/Winter 2006 and continued releasing items throughout 2007. It looks like it may have come from that collection see below, but the legacy stripe motif is a recurring theme for Coach and it could be from a later collection, like Bonnie or Poppy or other lines. Enjoy it, it's beautiful and pristine!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

View attachment 4698255
View attachment 4698255


katev said:


> That's gorgeous! Coach introduced the 65th Anniversary Legacy Collection in Fall/Winter 2006 and continued releasing items throughout 2007. It looks like it may have come from that collection see below, but the legacy stripe motif is a recurring theme for Coach and it could be from a later collection, like Bonnie or Poppy or other lines. Enjoy it, it's beautiful and pristine!
> 
> View attachment 4698240


Yes, Katev, that’s the collection.  Thanks so much!  I also found this picture on eBay from a 2007 catalog listed for sale.  It’s in black and white but that’s it!


----------



## NikkiTheVet




----------



## NikkiTheVet

katev said:


> That's gorgeous! Coach introduced the 65th Anniversary Legacy Collection in Fall/Winter 2006 and continued releasing items throughout 2007. It looks like it may have come from that collection see below, but the legacy stripe motif is a recurring theme for Coach and it could be from a later collection, like Bonnie or Poppy or other lines. Enjoy it, it's beautiful and pristine!
> 
> View attachment 4698240


Someone has one listed on Poshmark. If the tag they show is correct, it’s 40952 and called the Legacy Two-toned Frame Wristlet!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

View attachment 4698291


katev said:


> That's gorgeous! Coach introduced the 65th Anniversary Legacy Collection in Fall/Winter 2006 and continued releasing items throughout 2007. It looks like it may have come from that collection see below, but the legacy stripe motif is a recurring theme for Coach and it could be from a later collection, like Bonnie or Poppy or other lines. Enjoy it, it's beautiful and pristine!
> 
> View attachment 4698240


Someone has one listed on Poshmark. If the tag they show is correct, it’s 40952 and called the Legacy Two-toned Frame Wristlet!


----------



## JakeTR19

Does anyone know the name/ style number of this wallet? I have been searching for years


----------



## whateve

JakeTR19 said:


> Does anyone know the name/ style number of this wallet? I have been searching for years


It was called Legacy leather soft wallet #47990. It was made around 2012.


----------



## Dofan

Hello, does anyone know the exact names and style numbers of these bags on the Coach site? 

1. They say it was introduced in 1999 (or 2000?). If you scroll down you'll see the product details with measurements.
https://www.coach.com/coach-restored-small-flap-bag/5395.html?dwvar_color=B4/MA&cgid=thecoachoriginals#hp=text_m1_shop_coach_originals&cgid=thecoachoriginals&start=1

2. This one says it began in 1975:
https://www.coach.com/coach-restore...html?dwvar_color=B4OXB&cgid=thecoachoriginals

3. Says began in 1986. Is this actually a Dinky? It seems larger than the Dinky I know.
https://www.coach.com/coach-restore...html?dwvar_color=B4BHP&cgid=thecoachoriginals

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Dofan said:


> Hello, does anyone know the exact names and style numbers of these bags on the Coach site?
> 
> 1. They say it was introduced in 1999 (or 2000?). If you scroll down you'll see the product details with measurements.
> https://www.coach.com/coach-restored-small-flap-bag/5395.html?dwvar_color=B4/MA&cgid=thecoachoriginals#hp=text_m1_shop_coach_originals&cgid=thecoachoriginals&start=1
> 
> 2. This one says it began in 1975:
> https://www.coach.com/coach-restore...html?dwvar_color=B4OXB&cgid=thecoachoriginals
> 
> 3. Says began in 1986. Is this actually a Dinky? It seems larger than the Dinky I know.
> https://www.coach.com/coach-restore...html?dwvar_color=B4BHP&cgid=thecoachoriginals
> 
> Thank you!


Links to the Coach site never work on the forum. 
1. I think it is the pocket bag 9875, made in late 80s or early 90s. I don't recall a 1999 style that looked like that with those measurements.
2. basic bag, also called zippered clutch 9455. 1975 seems about right for when it started, but the style was made up through the early 2000s, and then re-released a few times after that. 
3. The one called restored dinky crossbody 9 looks like the dinky we know. This one - the restored dinky crossbody 10 is actually a convertible clutch 9635. Obviously they switched out the hardware. Convertible clutches as we know them were made at least as early as 1978, and there was a slightly different version made in the early 70s.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The style number for the flip flop charm?


----------



## Dofan

whateve said:


> Links to the Coach site never work on the forum.
> 1. I think it is the pocket bag 9875, made in late 80s or early 90s. I don't recall a 1999 style that looked like that with those measurements.
> 2. basic bag, also called zippered clutch 9455. 1975 seems about right for when it started, but the style was made up through the early 2000s, and then re-released a few times after that.
> 3. The one called restored dinky crossbody 9 looks like the dinky we know. This one - the restored dinky crossbody 10 is actually a convertible clutch 9635. Obviously they switched out the hardware. Convertible clutches as we know them were made at least as early as 1978, and there was a slightly different version made in the early 70s.



Thank you for your response! I'll keep in mind that Coach links don't work. I also actually was thinking that the first bag was the pocket bag but wanted to make sure. This is very helpful with all the details.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Hi !  Can someone identify the blue bag in this link .  Thank You ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/89090951


----------



## BeenBurned

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi !  Can someone identify the blue bag in this link .  Thank You !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701216
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/89090951


I'm only seeing one creed in the listing and I'm not sure which bag it's for nor whether the other is authentic. (I wonder how Entrupy could have authenticated without the creed for the second bag.)

Based on the color of the creed, I believe it's for the bag on the right (appears gray to me). It looks like a Whitney, style 4115.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BeenBurned said:


> I'm only seeing one creed in the listing and I'm not sure which bag it's for nor whether the other is authentic. (I wonder how Entrupy could have authenticated without the creed for the second bag.)
> 
> Based on the color of the creed, I believe it's for the bag on the right (appears gray to me). It looks like a Whitney, style 4115.


Hi been burned, I just checked the creed, it is 0310-237.  If that helps at all !  Thanks for your help !


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi !  Can someone identify the blue bag in this link .  Thank You !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701216
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/89090951


It's 4115, Whitney bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> It's 4115, Whitney bag.


Thank you !


----------



## katev

I got this Italian-made Pear Keyfob on ebay for $20 shipped and @Hyacinth said that it looks authentic and was probably made in 2002-2004. Does anyone have any more information about the charm, like the style number? Is it simply called "Pear Charm"? I couldn't find it on the wayback during that time period. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The style number for the flip flop charm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699075


while searching the wayback for @katev's suede pear fob, I came across this one! 
New in March, 2005 - STRIPE SANDAL KEYFOB - 1733


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> while searching the wayback for @katev's suede pear fob, I came across this one!
> New in March, 2005 - STRIPE SANDAL KEYFOB - 1733
> 
> View attachment 4701609
> View attachment 4701610



I found a few flip-flop charms while I was searching for the pear, but not that one - nice find!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> I found a few flip-flop charms while I was searching for the pear, but not that one - nice find!


I didn't find the pear though. 

Sorry.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't find the pear though.
> 
> Sorry.


Thanks for trying!


----------



## greenvases

hi guys! could u pls identify this bag? is this a coach parker? tia!!!!


----------



## whateve

greenvases said:


> hi guys! could u pls identify this bag? is this a coach parker? tia!!!!


It's a Hutton shoulder bag. It's on Coach.com now under new arrivals. That particular one is called Hutton shoulder bag in colorblock  with snakeskin detail #89071.


----------



## greenvases

whateve said:


> It's a Hutton shoulder bag. It's on Coach.com now under new arrivals. That particular one is called Hutton shoulder bag in colorblock  with snakeskin detail #89071.



thanks for that quick answer!!!


----------



## Mexnaabe

I don’t know the name is this Coach Poppy collection or if it’s even real. Can I get some help? In the photos, the extra tags are from when i sent them to the dry cleaner.


----------



## Falalalalaw

Hi y'all! I have this coach bag. Can yall tell me the name?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> while searching the wayback for @katev's suede pear fob, I came across this one!
> New in March, 2005 - STRIPE SANDAL KEYFOB - 1733
> 
> View attachment 4701609
> View attachment 4701610


Thank you so much @BeenBurned!


----------



## Lake Effect

Falalalalaw said:


> Hi y'all! I have this coach bag. Can yall tell me the name?


I believe it was from the Hampton's Satchel group, and probably has Pebbled in the name. Do you have the ID number inside?
Is that brass? I have always liked the look of Hampton Satchels.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I believe it was from the Hampton's Satchel group, and probably has Pebbled in the name. Do you have the ID number inside?
> Is that brass? I have always liked the look of Hampton Satchels.


I love this bag in bright green! I resist buying it every time I see it. The braided detail is what I love!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I love this bag in bright green! I resist buying it every time I see it. The braided detail is what I love!


Didn't you have that green Swagger with the braided strap?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Didn't you have that green Swagger with the braided strap?


Yup still have it! Swagger works better for me than a strictly hand held bag like this! I also have a black Daphne Satchel with braided handles but it's HEAVY!


----------



## Hyacinth

Mexnaabe said:


> View attachment 4701965
> View attachment 4701964
> View attachment 4701963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know the name is this Coach Poppy collection or if it’s even real. Can I get some help? In the photos, the extra tags are from when i sent them to the dry cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701959
> View attachment 4701960
> View attachment 4701961



I think it was called a Poppy Pop C Glam Tote and was made in 2009, but I need to check a bit deeper, the strap color is different. It's genuine though.
*Edited to add* - OK, just confirmed the name.


----------



## Katcarrying

Anyone know what this is called? TY


----------



## whateve

Katcarrying said:


> Anyone know what this is called? TY


It's a Poppy style from 2013. I don't know more. A picture of the creed, showing the style number would help.


----------



## Katcarrying

whateve said:


> It's a Poppy style from 2013. I don't know more. A picture of the creed, showing the style number would help.


Thanks, it does not have a numbers/creed inside. I know it's geuine, as I bought it myself at a Coach store. I have a few coach styles that don't have a creed.


----------



## whateve

Katcarrying said:


> Thanks, it does not have a numbers/creed inside. I know it's geuine, as I bought it myself at a Coach store. I have a few coach styles that don't have a creed.


It might have been called a Poppy textured patent leather mini satchel. I can't find a style number.


----------



## Plhoward

Can anyone help me identify this bag


----------



## whateve

Plhoward said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag


Hi, welcome to the forum! That's a very nice vintage bag. It was called a double entry swinger, made during the Bonnie Cashin era, probably early 70s.


----------



## Katcarrying

whateve said:


> It might have been called a Poppy textured patent leather mini satchel. I can't find a style number.


Thank you!


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hi all! I wasn't sure whether to post here or the Authenticate thread... I think it's genuine though, but I have no idea what it's called or when it was made. I'm more of a vintage gal... Can anyone help? As always, much aporeciated! Oh, and the zipper pull was ripping, so I just used some leather lacing. So obviously that's not original


----------



## Crystalcoach

*appreciated. Lol


----------



## Hyacinth

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi all! I wasn't sure whether to post here or the Authenticate thread... I think it's genuine though, but I have no idea what it's called or when it was made. I'm more of a vintage gal... Can anyone help? As always, much aporeciated! Oh, and the zipper pull was ripping, so I just used some leather lacing. So obviously that's not original



Any time there's any question about authenticity, it should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread. You can always ask for the name of the bag at the same time. Obviously if it's not authentic it doesn't have a name so authenticity has to be determined first.


----------



## whateve

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi all! I wasn't sure whether to post here or the Authenticate thread... I think it's genuine though, but I have no idea what it's called or when it was made. I'm more of a vintage gal... Can anyone help? As always, much aporeciated! Oh, and the zipper pull was ripping, so I just used some leather lacing. So obviously that's not original


It was called a small duffle sac. It was made in 2001 so will be vintage next year.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hyacinth said:


> Any time there's any question about authenticity, it should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread. You can always ask for the name of the bag at the same time. Obviously if it's not authentic it doesn't have a name so authenticity has to be determined first.


Yes, that is logical. Lol. Should have thought of that myself. Well, now i know.


----------



## Crystalcoach

whateve said:


> It was called a small duffle sac. It was made in 2001 so will be vintage next year.


Thank you! And good lord, does that ever make me feel OLD. haha. You're awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know the name or style number of this little precreed gem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello I hope you are all doing good.

Quick question... could you help me identify this bag? It's one of those mini satchels and I knew the name, but is driving me crazy I can not remember it now. 
I have googled pictures and Ebay and nothing. TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello I hope you are all doing good.
> 
> Quick question... could you help me identify this bag? It's one of those mini satchels and I knew the name, but is driving me crazy I can not remember it now.
> I have googled pictures and Ebay and nothing. TIA
> View attachment 4709992


I believe this is it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-F355...654796?hash=item2f3828b50c:g:1oAAAOSwSRtdr020
Bicolor Crossgrain Baby Bennett Satchel F35533


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I believe this is it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-F355...654796?hash=item2f3828b50c:g:1oAAAOSwSRtdr020
> Bicolor Crossgrain Baby Bennett Satchel F35533


Yes, that is! I searched for Mini Bennett but got the other styles that don't have the front plaque, only the letters.
Thank you so much! I will make a note of it.


----------



## spirangle

Greetings! 

After much searching, I finally stumbled across the name of my latest Coach treasure: Saddlery! 

However, I'm now trying to figure out the actual colour, as I won't be seeing it in person until border restrictions are lifted between Canada and the US. I found a catalogue pic (see below), but all it states for colours is 10 on another page. This doesn't appear to be a hardcore brown, more of a burgundy, and with 10 possible colours, a burgundy is likely, but I'm fine either way. Just wanting to know what to expect before I finally get to see it and attempt to return it to its former glory.  Any thoughts to share?


----------



## valv54

spirangle said:


> Greetings!
> 
> After much searching, I finally stumbled across the name of my latest Coach treasure: Saddlery!
> 
> However, I'm now trying to figure out the actual colour, as I won't be seeing it in person until border restrictions are lifted between Canada and the US. I found a catalogue pic (see below), but all it states for colours is 10 on another page. This doesn't appear to be a hardcore brown, more of a burgundy, and with 10 possible colours, a burgundy is likely, but I'm fine either way. Just wanting to know what to expect before I finally get to see it and attempt to return it to its former glory.  Any thoughts to share?


I'm leaning towards burgundy.


----------



## spirangle

valv54 said:


> I'm leaning towards burgundy.


Same. I'm hoping someone has page 2 of the aforementioned catalogue, though.


----------



## valv54

spirangle said:


> Same. I'm hoping someone has page 2 of the aforementioned catalogue, though.


I have that page but it dosent look like it helps alot.


----------



## spirangle

valv54 said:


> I have that page but it dosent look like it helps alot.


Thank you! This IS actually a huge help! When I suggested burgundy, I meant so in a generic sense... I didn't think they actually had that colour, so yes, I think burgundy it is! 

I'll post in the rehab thread once I get my hands on it and pretty it up. (Looks very rough at the moment and in dire need of some attention. But a good price, I thought, and love the bag, so worth the effort.)


----------



## Saaski

Hello! Could anyone tell me what this is? And when it was made maybe?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264703613057


----------



## whateve

Saaski said:


> Hello! Could anyone tell me what this is? And when it was made maybe?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264703613057


It's from the Poppy line, probably around 2011 - 2012.


----------



## Saaski

whateve said:


> It's from the Poppy line, probably around 2011 - 2012.


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

spirangle said:


> Greetings!
> 
> After much searching, I finally stumbled across the name of my latest Coach treasure: Saddlery!
> 
> However, I'm now trying to figure out the actual colour, as I won't be seeing it in person until border restrictions are lifted between Canada and the US. I found a catalogue pic (see below), but all it states for colours is 10 on another page. This doesn't appear to be a hardcore brown, more of a burgundy, and with 10 possible colours, a burgundy is likely, but I'm fine either way. Just wanting to know what to expect before I finally get to see it and attempt to return it to its former glory.  Any thoughts to share?



The color's appearance is probably going to change drastically after you give it a bath, so the best thing to do before committing to a color is to see what it looks like after it's dunked. Hope it's one that you like and that the border opens up soon.

BTW, sometimes the inside pocket on a vintage Coach can give you a better idea of the original color, since it usually hasn't been as faded and discolored from use as the outside.


----------



## spirangle

Hyacinth said:


> The color's appearance is probably going to change drastically after you give it a bath, so the best thing to do before committing to a color is to see what it looks like after it's dunked. Hope it's one that you like and that the border opens up soon.
> 
> BTW, sometimes the inside pocket on a vintage Coach can give you a better idea of the original color, since it usually hasn't been as faded and discolored from use as the outside.


It's pretty rough over all, so hard to tell. The inside is more brown than burgundy, I admit, but I'm ok either way.

I'm prepared to dye it to even out the colour if need be; however, the last time I tried dyeing a Coach brown, I essentially wrecked it... British tan Weston shopper that I was hoping to convert to chocolate brown. It seems the original colour/leather is pigmented or something comparable, thus resistant to dyeing, as I can't think of what else could've caused it to fail. 

I've done tonnes of leather dyeing and the only other time I came across something like this was while dyeing a pair of Frye boots black, from dark brown. Turns out they used pigmented leather. 

Here's a pic of the interior:


----------



## CPSE

spirangle said:


> It's pretty rough over all, so hard to tell. The inside is more brown than burgundy, I admit, but I'm ok either way.
> 
> I'm prepared to dye it to even out the colour if need be; however, the last time I tried dyeing a Coach brown, I essentially wrecked it... British tan Weston shopper that I was hoping to convert to chocolate brown. It seems the original colour/leather is pigmented or something comparable, thus resistant to dyeing, as I can't think of what else could've caused it to fail.
> 
> I've done tonnes of leather dyeing and the only other time I came across something like this was while dyeing a pair of Frye boots black, from dark brown. Turns out they used pigmented leather.
> 
> Here's a pic of the interior:


What other styles and color vintage bags have you dyed before that was successful? I’m thinking about trying it once I find a good candidate bag, but someone advised me that the cream/bone colored bags don’t dye evenly, and I am wondering if it’s what you say about it being pigmented dye (though I don’t know what that means, will have to look it up )

Also, congrats on finding a saddlery... it’s one of my fave styles!


----------



## Catbird9

spirangle said:


> It's pretty rough over all, so hard to tell. The inside is more brown than burgundy, I admit, but I'm ok either way.
> 
> I'm prepared to dye it to even out the colour if need be; however, the last time I tried dyeing a Coach brown, I essentially wrecked it... British tan Weston shopper that I was hoping to convert to chocolate brown. It seems the original colour/leather is pigmented or something comparable, thus resistant to dyeing, as I can't think of what else could've caused it to fail.
> 
> I've done tonnes of leather dyeing and the only other time I came across something like this was while dyeing a pair of Frye boots black, from dark brown. Turns out they used pigmented leather.
> 
> Here's a pic of the interior:



It could be Burgundy. I rehabbed a Saddlery Bag that was a similar color. It may change dramatically after you wash and condition it.


----------



## BeenBurned

spirangle said:


> It seems the original colour/leather is pigmented or something comparable, thus resistant to dyeing, as I can't think of what else could've caused it to fail.


^^^ I found that to be the case too.

Your comments made me laugh because it triggered my memory (and a painful one at that) of my first and last rehab attempt. We'd adopted a puppy and I found a collar and leash set on ebay.

Unfortunately, they were pink and I just couldn't put pink on a boy. So my attempt was to make them red.

After receiving a ton of helpful advice from the real (and much more successful) rehabbers, I made my attempt and came back to show the sad results. (Although the leather did absorb the dye some, the color was nowhere near red -- it was just a darker pink, blotchy and not too nice.)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-651#post-29110789


----------



## whateve

spirangle said:


> It's pretty rough over all, so hard to tell. The inside is more brown than burgundy, I admit, but I'm ok either way.
> 
> I'm prepared to dye it to even out the colour if need be; however, the last time I tried dyeing a Coach brown, I essentially wrecked it... British tan Weston shopper that I was hoping to convert to chocolate brown. It seems the original colour/leather is pigmented or something comparable, thus resistant to dyeing, as I can't think of what else could've caused it to fail.
> 
> I've done tonnes of leather dyeing and the only other time I came across something like this was while dyeing a pair of Frye boots black, from dark brown. Turns out they used pigmented leather.
> 
> Here's a pic of the interior:


I really hope you try all things before attempting to dye. The burgundy is a beautiful color and patinas beautifully. When new, it was extremely dark. As it ages, it lightens some. This is one color that I appreciate with patina. If you ever want to sell it, it is more desirable to a collector undyed.


----------



## spirangle

Catbird9 said:


> It could be Burgundy. I rehabbed a Saddlery Bag that was a similar color. It may change dramatically after you wash and condition it.
> 
> View attachment 4712871
> 
> View attachment 4712872


Your bag looks great! Did you do anything to it other than a wash and condition?


----------



## spirangle

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ I found that to be the case too.
> 
> Your comments made me laugh because it triggered my memory (and a painful one at that) of my first and last rehab attempt. We'd adopted a puppy and I found a collar and leash set on ebay.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were pink and I just couldn't put pink on a boy. So my attempt was to make them red.
> 
> After receiving a ton of helpful advice from the real (and much more successful) rehabbers, I made my attempt and came back to show the sad results. (Although the leather did absorb the dye some, the color was nowhere near red -- it was just a darker pink, blotchy and not too nice.)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-651#post-29110789


I think your 'after' pics are actually quite nice. As for the dye, isn't RIT for fabric only? I use either Fiebing's or Angelus dyes on leather, preferably Fiebing's. On fabric, I buy Procion MX dyes from Dharma Trading in CA.


----------



## whateve

spirangle said:


> I think your 'after' pics are actually quite nice. As for the dye, isn't RIT for fabric only? I use either Fiebing's or Angelus dyes on leather, preferably Fiebing's. On fabric, I buy Procion MX dyes from Dharma Trading in CA.


I've used RIT on leather even though it isn't made for it. It doesn't dye, just enhances the color, like painting with watercolor. I've hated the results I got with Fiebings.


----------



## spirangle

CPSE said:


> What other styles and color vintage bags have you dyed before that was successful? I’m thinking about trying it once I find a good candidate bag, but someone advised me that the cream/bone colored bags don’t dye evenly, and I am wondering if it’s what you say about it being pigmented dye (though I don’t know what that means, will have to look it up )
> 
> Also, congrats on finding a saddlery... it’s one of my fave styles!


Hah! funny that you mention bone. I just did a Willis rehab. Converted bone to dark purple. What a nightmare! Took forever to remove the bone as best as I could. They must have airbrushed paint in very thin layers, as I can't see leather being dyed that light. I'll post pics later this week. 

I never knew what pigmented leather was either until I encountered those Frye boots and the local place I buy told me about pigmented leather. I think it's mainly used in furniture. I did get the boots black eventually, but relied on black leather cream and polish. Not possible on a handbag due to the potential to rub off. 

When I look at the British tan Weston now, I can see that the leather is 'different.' The colour is too solid. I'm hoping to remove the brown that did stick, condition it, and maybe sell it for something. I really do not want to throw a bag like that out.


----------



## spirangle

whateve said:


> I've used RIT on leather even though it isn't made for it. It doesn't dye, just enhances the color, like painting with watercolor. I've hated the results I got with Fiebings.


I took a Coach feather/lightweight bag that was a natural colour and tried to dye it pink/magenta with Angelus's dark rose. It wound up what I'd call a true red. The piping was in bad shape, so I wound up dyeing that black. Most bags are dark with light trim, so this is the opposite and might look odd to some, but I'm ok with it.  If I'm feeling brave, I'll try to post the end result in the rehab thread, too.


----------



## spirangle

whateve said:


> I really hope you try all things before attempting to dye. The burgundy is a beautiful color and patinas beautifully. When new, it was extremely dark. As it ages, it lightens some. This is one color that I appreciate with patina. If you ever want to sell it, it is more desirable to a collector undyed.


Yes, I'm hoping to not need to dye it also. If nothing else, it's a lot of work and the novelty of dyeing leather is getting old.  The finish is really quite beat up, though, so I'm preparing myself for the worst case scenario.


----------



## CPSE

spirangle said:


> Hah! funny that you mention bone. I just did a Willis rehab. Converted bone to dark purple. What a nightmare! Took forever to remove the bone as best as I could. They must have airbrushed paint in very thin layers, as I can't see leather being dyed that light. I'll post pics later this week.
> 
> I never knew what pigmented leather was either until I encountered those Frye boots and the local place I buy told me about pigmented leather. I think it's mainly used in furniture. I did get the boots black eventually, but relied on black leather cream and polish. Not possible on a handbag due to the potential to rub off.
> 
> When I look at the British tan Weston now, I can see that the leather is 'different.' The colour is too solid. I'm hoping to remove the brown that did stick, condition it, and maybe sell it for something. I really do not want to throw a bag like that out.


Please do share some photos of your results! Though the novelty of dying bags might be getting old for you, I’m just starting out looking to find a good cheap and cannot be salvaged bag to dye to a color that I might like for the first time  I’ll have to do a search on the rehab thread also for tips there as well.


----------



## Catbird9

spirangle said:


> Your bag looks great! Did you do anything to it other than a wash and condition?


Thank you! I did my usual procedure: dunked about 20 minutes in lukewarm water and Dawn; rinsed well in cool water with a little vinegar added; stuffed and dried about 12-18 hrs, then started conditioning with CPR. I used several coats if I recall, buffing with a horsehair brush between coats. Then finished with Blackrock, brushing when dry.


----------



## spirangle

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you! I did my usual procedure: dunked about 20 minutes in lukewarm water and Dawn; rinsed well in cool water with a little vinegar added; stuffed and dried about 12-18 hrs, then started conditioning with CPR. I used several coats if I recall, buffing with a horsehair brush between coats. Then finished with Blackrock, brushing when dry.


Thanks for sharing that! What is the purpose of the vinegar? (in fabric, it would be stop the colour from running, I think, but not sure at all about leather)


----------



## Catbird9

spirangle said:


> Thanks for sharing that! What is the purpose of the vinegar? (in fabric, it would be stop the colour from running, I think, but not sure at all about leather)


I think the acidic pH of vinegar helps neutralize the alkaline (soap, hard water), helping remove soap residue and  softening the leather a little. I'm not sure if it has any effect on the color.


----------



## ecf2xtreme

spirangle said:


> I took a Coach feather/lightweight bag that was a natural colour and tried to dye it pink/magenta with Angelus's dark rose. It wound up what I'd call a true red. The piping was in bad shape, so I wound up dyeing that black. Most bags are dark with light trim, so this is the opposite and might look odd to some, but I'm ok with it.  If I'm feeling brave, I'll try to post the end result in the rehab thread, too.


You should try Terrago color dye. It's outstanding. You can actually dye black leather white. (Although it tales a lot of time.) If you're just doing a rehab or touch up, 1-2 applications is all you need. And they have a lot, LOT, of colors.


----------



## spirangle

ecf2xtreme said:


> You should try Terrago color dye. It's outstanding. You can actually dye black leather white. (Although it tales a lot of time.) If you're just doing a rehab or touch up, 1-2 applications is all you need. And they have a lot, LOT, of colors.


Thanks for the suggestion! I buy their shoe creams, so know they're a good company. 

I took a look at their dyes just now. What you're describing is more of a paint than dye, and my research states this is true. They only have 3 'true' dyes that penetrate, which is my preference. Otherwise, items are subject to nicks, chips, etc. I've used Angelus leather paint, which seems equivalent to Tarrago's self-shine colour 'dye,' and wouldn't do so again due to it chipping over time. Good idea for recessed areas, though, but I wouldn't use it on a handbag or even another pair of Birkenstocks.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

NM


----------



## BeenBurned

spirangle said:


> I think your 'after' pics are actually quite nice. As for the dye, isn't RIT for fabric only? I use either Fiebing's or Angelus dyes on leather, preferably Fiebing's. On fabric, I buy Procion MX dyes from Dharma Trading in CA.


Thanks. I think the pictures look better than in real life. And there was a difference between the color that was absorbed by the leash vs. how the collar came out. 

I ended up selling them with full disclosure. I hope the new owner is a better rehabber than I was!


----------



## ecf2xtreme

Can anyone ID this? I bought it a million years ago and I've never seen another one. I know it's Bonnie Cashin, mid-sixties, but any scraps of information would be welcome! It's 8x8x4 with a 15" drop. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

ecf2xtreme said:


> Can anyone ID this? I bought it a million years ago and I've never seen another one. I know it's Bonnie Cashin, mid-sixties, but any scraps of information would be welcome! It's 8x8x4 with a 15" drop. Thanks!


I don't know much more than that. I've seen this style a few times. It's from the late 60s. I think it is a variation on the swing bag. In case you didn't know, the B on the hinge has nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin; it's the symbol of the brand that made the hinges.


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone ID this please? 
https://posh.mk/5GecTTmnV5


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone ID this please?
> https://posh.mk/5GecTTmnV5


Style 8212, palm pilot PDA zip around case. 



Odd thing is that I also have pictures of 2 tags from items I had in my possession but no longer own. Tags to be missing the style numbers. (They are/were authentic items. Not sure what's up with the tags but FWIW, here are the pictures.)


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Style 8212, palm pilot PDA zip around case.
> View attachment 4715609
> 
> 
> Odd thing is that I also have pictures of 2 tags from items I had in my possession but no longer own. Tags to be missing the style numbers. (They are/were authentic items. Not sure what's up with the tags but FWIW, here are the pictures.)
> View attachment 4715613
> View attachment 4715614


That really is odd that the tags didn't have style numbers! Coach is so weird.


----------



## winnielovr.

Hi, can someone help ID this bag? I haven't seen this style before and really curious on the name and year or any information you may know. Much appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

winnielovr. said:


> Hi, can someone help ID this bag? I haven't seen this style before and really curious on the name and year or any information you may know. Much appreciated!


Please post a picture of the creed.


----------



## winnielovr.

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a picture of the creed.


----------



## Lake Effect

There was a line of bags (Bedford??) with that type of detail for a short while. I can look it up a little later if someone doesn't get to it first.


----------



## Catbird9

It looks like a 9899 Mulberry Bag, part of the Carriage Classics line from around 1991-92.

I just found this in my files and one of the color choices in this line of bags was Sage. It might also be Forest Green. I don't have a specific catalog shot of the Mulberry, maybe someone else does.


----------



## Lake Effect

winnielovr. said:


> Hi, can someone help ID this bag? I haven't seen this style before and really curious on the name and year or any information you may know. Much appreciated!





Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a 9899 Mulberry Bag, part of the Carriage Classics line from around 1991-92.
> 
> I just found this in my files and one of the color choices in this line of bags was Sage. It might also be Forest Green. I don't have a specific catalog shot of the Mulberry, maybe someone else does.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719332


Here is Mulberry bag Hyacinth authenticated, for comparison.
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**


----------



## whateve

winnielovr. said:


> Hi, can someone help ID this bag? I haven't seen this style before and really curious on the name and year or any information you may know. Much appreciated!





Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a 9899 Mulberry Bag, part of the Carriage Classics line from around 1991-92.
> 
> I just found this in my files and one of the color choices in this line of bags was Sage. It might also be Forest Green. I don't have a specific catalog shot of the Mulberry, maybe someone else does.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719332





Lake Effect said:


> Here is Mulberry bag Hyacinth authenticated, for comparison.
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you!


----------



## winnielovr.

You guys are all masters!! Thank you and everyone who jumped in willingly to help and assist!!


----------



## ssthjt

Hello.  If possible, could one of the wonderful experts please look at this listing and let me know if it is an authentic Coach, and if so what the name of this possibly early bag would be?  Thank you!

Listed by tina_boutique (1300)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Bonnie...533480?hash=item1ce8f633a8:g:SM4AAOSw4Gdepkyj


----------



## valv54

ssthjt said:


> Hello.  If possible, could one of the wonderful experts please look at this listing and let me know if it is an authentic Coach, and if so what the name of this possibly early bag would be?  Thank you!
> 
> Listed by tina_boutique (1300)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Bonnie...533480?hash=item1ce8f633a8:g:SM4AAOSw4Gdepkyj


Its an "original" musette, or sometimes called a suspender musette.


----------



## ssthjt

Thank you very much!  I appreciate the quick response, your time and knowledge.


----------



## BeenBurned

ssthjt said:


> Hello.  If possible, could one of the wonderful experts please look at this listing and let me know if it is an authentic Coach, and if so what the name of this possibly early bag would be?  Thank you!
> 
> Listed by tina_boutique (1300)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Bonnie...533480?hash=item1ce8f633a8:g:SM4AAOSw4Gdepkyj


For future authentication requests, please post on this thread:
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format


----------



## katev

I am looking for information about a Coach Gramercy Clutch style number 7000 that was made in Italy in 1998.

I have just purchased this bag in Wheat color and it has been kindly authenticated by @whateve but neither of us are familiar with the 7000 style bag; see the auction pictures below.

I've searched the Wayback Machine but records are scarce during those years. I did find the 7007 style clutch in wheat in 1999 - 2000 (see the Wayback screenshot below).

My bag is similar to the 7007 clutch but there are several significant differences as summarized by @whateve:


whateve said:


> It's authentic. I don't have the style number 7000 in my files. There are a few differences between your bag and 7007, for example, the way the strap attaches, the flat bottom with feet, and the leather pocket with the creed on it. I think yours was an early version; a version I think is superior.



I think that it's a good guess that this may have been an early version clutch and perhaps not many of them were made (this is the first one that I've seen). But if anyone has more information or suggestions regarding the style 7000 bag - they would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> I am looking for information about a Coach Gramercy Clutch Style number 7000 that was made in Italy in 1998.
> 
> I have just purchased this bag in Wheat color and it has been kindly authenticated by @whateve but neither of us are familiar with the 7000 style bag; see the auction pictures below.
> 
> I've searched to Wayback Machine and records are scarce during those years but I found the 7007 clutch in wheat in 1999 and 2000 (see Wayback screenshot below).
> 
> My bag is similar to the 7007 clutch but there are several significant differences as expertly summarized by @whateve:
> 
> 
> She may well be correct that this was an early version and perhaps not many of them were made (this is the first one I've seen) but if anyone has more information about the style 7000 it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4719490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719498


Looks to be in great condition  and what a lovely colour.
Do you think you willl need to do a full rehab or just a clean?


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> Looks to be in great condition  and what a lovely colour.
> Do you think you willl need to do a full rehab or just a clean?



Thanks! It does look good in the pictures and I am hoping that it will just need surface cleaning. This will be my first Wheat-colored Italian Coach bag!


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> Thanks! It does look good in the pictures and I am hoping that it will just need surface cleaning. This will be my first Wheat-colored Italian Coach bag!


I dont think Im ready for such a sophisticated bag yet...but they look so elegant that I might be tempted.


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> I dont think Im ready for such a sophisticated bag yet...but they look so elegant that I might be tempted.



One of the reasons I like rehabbing is that it gives me the chance to enjoy many different styles of bags, often at a significantly lower price, that I never would have purchased new because they were expensive and not practical for my lifestyle.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I am looking for information about a Coach Gramercy Clutch style number 7000 that was made in Italy in 1998.
> 
> I have just purchased this bag in Wheat color and it has been kindly authenticated by @whateve but neither of us are familiar with the 7000 style bag; see the auction pictures below.
> 
> I've searched the Wayback Machine but records are scarce during those years. I did find the 7007 style clutch in wheat in 1999 - 2000 (see the Wayback screenshot below).
> 
> My bag is similar to the 7007 clutch but there are several significant differences as summarized by @whateve:
> 
> 
> I think that it's a good guess that this may have been an early version clutch and perhaps not many of them were made (this is the first one that I've seen). But if anyone has more information or suggestions regarding the style 7000 bag - they would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4719490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719498



It's not in my files or catalogs, in fact that's the first one I've seen, or at least the first one with a readable serial number. Right now those photos are probably the sum total of what we know about that style.

It IS gorgeous though! Congratulations!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It's not in my files or catalogs, in fact that's the first one I've seen, or at least the first one with a readable serial number. Right now those photos are probably the sum total of what we know about that style.
> 
> It IS gorgeous though! Congratulations!



Thank you! It does look lovely in the photos, I hope that it is beautiful in real life. The seller just listed it as "Vintage COACH envelope clasp shoulder bag" and I didn't know what it was either - because I've never seen one and couldn't find any info about style 7000!


----------



## Tahnaa

Hi! I’ve had this purse for years and I’ve got a love/hate relationship with it. Yes, I also need to clean it  

Love because my mom gave it to me, hate because stuff falls out of it haha. 

But I have no idea what the name of this bag is, if it even has a name. 

It’s got the New York creed without a serial number and also stamped as irregular.  My guess is this possibly from mid to late 60s to the the 70s? Does anyone know the name for this bag?


----------



## whateve

Tahnaa said:


> Hi! I’ve had this purse for years and I’ve got a love/hate relationship with it. Yes, I also need to clean it
> 
> Love because my mom gave it to me, hate because stuff falls out of it haha.
> 
> But I have no idea what the name of this bag is, if it even has a name.
> 
> It’s got the New York creed without a serial number and also stamped as irregular.  My guess is this possibly from mid to late 60s to the the 70s? Does anyone know the name for this bag?


It's from the mid 70s. It's a tote. I don't know which one because you didn't provide measurements. It's one of these, probably the small tote.
You could probably use it with a bag organizer that has a zipper.


----------



## Tahnaa

whateve said:


> It's from the mid 70s. It's a tote. I don't know which one because you didn't provide measurements. It's one of these, probably the small tote.
> You could probably use it with a bag organizer that has a zipper.



I knew I was forgetting something! It’s pretty small, so it has to be the 9690 Dinky. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tahnaa

whateve said:


> It's from the mid 70s. It's a tote. I don't know which one because you didn't provide measurements. It's one of these, probably the small tote.
> You could probably use it with a bag organizer that has a zipper.


Sorry to bug you, but would you possibly have a recommendation for the best way to clean this? I do have the Coach cleanser and moisturizer but not sure if it would have a bad effect on this bag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Not in a hurry, not interested in buying. I am just curious to know if there was ever an style like this or the snap was done later by the owner. Thanks in advance.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...9IttY9Ki-s0pjQU5YBj9dR8i8SlX3rxkDmYiO-TtLShZs


----------



## Narnanz

Tahnaa said:


> Sorry to bug you, but would you possibly have a recommendation for the best way to clean this? I do have the Coach cleanser and moisturizer but not sure if it would have a bad effect on this bag.


Join us on the Coach Rescue and rehab thread..lots of advice there


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Not in a hurry, not interested in buying. I am just curious to know if there was ever an style like this or the snap was done later by the owner. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-BONNIE-CASHIN-MAHOGANY-Brown-Leather-Shoulder-Purse-Bag-NYC/362982993859?hash=item548378efc3:g:FysAAOSwaBJequJy&fbclid=IwAR2u4cargMEO8r9IttY9Ki-s0pjQU5YBj9dR8i8SlX3rxkDmYiO-TtLShZs


I believe the snap was added later. It's not a Bonnie Cashin.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I believe the snap was added later. It's not a Bonnie Cashin.


Yes, LOL... definitely not a Bonnie Cashin, I also thought the snap was added later, but with Coach nothing is a set thing, so it could have been a prototype... that is why I asked here, you ladies know much more than me. Thanks.


----------



## missbaltimore

Hello! Could someone help me with the name and number of this vintage style?
9 1/2" long x 6 1/2" tall x 2" deep


----------



## Catbird9

missbaltimore said:


> Hello! Could someone help me with the name and number of this vintage style?
> 9 1/2" long x 6 1/2" tall x 2" deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723172
> View attachment 4723174
> View attachment 4723175
> View attachment 4723176



It looks like a Ritchie Bag, #9937:


----------



## missbaltimore

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like a Ritchie Bag, #9937:
> 
> View attachment 4723234


That's it! Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!! Ah! It came in red! [emoji7] Must find it!!


3,000 messages ago lol. I was looking for a pic. Did you ever find one on red??


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> 3,000 messages ago lol. I was looking for a pic. Did you ever find one on red??


 I noticed the date and was going to say something about that... haha.. no I never found it and gave up.  Now I no longer have any interest in it. I have plenty reds to keep my eyes feasted on.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I noticed the date and was going to say something about that... haha.. no I never found it and gave up.  Now I no longer have any interest in it. I have plenty reds to keep my eyes feasted on.


I have only seen three of them, including mine, in like forever!! You are also working the blue, per that bookcase shot! Love it.


----------



## Narnanz

Not sure if this is Coach at all...can barely see some sort of Cartouche on the back wall..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-brown-leather-coach-bag-/133405547559
Make up travel box?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not sure if this is Coach at all...can barely see some sort of Cartouche on the back wall..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-brown-leather-coach-bag-/133405547559
> Make up travel box?


It's not Coach. It was made in France exclusively for.... I can't read the name of the company but it has a lot of letters.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It's not Coach. It was made in France exclusively for.... I can't read the name of the company but it has a lot of letters.


Thank you...just wasnt sure. Wonder if they ment something like a coaching box or whatever they called it.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...just wasnt sure. Wonder if they ment something like a coaching box or whatever they called it.


Maybe to be carried in a coach, like a travel bag? I've also seen a type of leather called Coach.


----------



## cooncat_mom

Hi! These were on the home page of the Coachoutlet page and I didn’t find them on the site...Anyonne know which Coach bags they are? I did a reverse image search but no luck (assuming I did it right!)


----------



## BeenBurned

cooncat_mom said:


> Hi! These were on the home page of the Coachoutlet page and I didn’t find them on the site...Anyonne know which Coach bags they are? I did a reverse image search but no luck (assuming I did it right!)


Is it the mini Abby duffle? 

Style No. F67025


https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-m...ew-all-hide#cgid=deals-view-all-hide&start=72


----------



## cooncat_mom

Thank you - it sure does look like it! Oddly, duffle was one term I didn’t think to search for!


----------



## BeenBurned

cooncat_mom said:


> Hi! These were on the home page of the Coachoutlet page and I didn’t find them on the site...Anyonne know which Coach bags they are? I did a reverse image search but no luck (assuming I did it right!)





BeenBurned said:


> Is it the mini Abby duffle?
> 
> Style No. F67025
> 
> 
> https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-m...ew-all-hide#cgid=deals-view-all-hide&start=72





cooncat_mom said:


> Thank you - it sure does look like it! Oddly, duffle was one term I didn’t think to search for!


Actually, I'm not sure which one it is since we don't have measurements. 
https://www.coachoutlet.com/staticcontent?q=abby&qcat=manual_header


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, I'm not sure which one it is since we don't have measurements.
> https://www.coachoutlet.com/staticcontent?q=abby&qcat=manual_header


I think it's the new micro Abby duffle. It's in the members only section under online exclusives.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone, could you please help me identify this wallet?

I believe it was a Factory item, about 8 x 3.5 inches, not sure if saffiano or textured leather. TIA


----------



## CPSE

I don’t know where to ask this so I thought I would try here. I’m curious but couldn’t find any info as I searched the threads. I just got an NYC station bag, with the creed stamp on the inner pocket (like my 90s station bags), not the outside one and also includes a serial number underneath. Would this still have been called the Large Shoulder Pouch or did it switch over to being called the Station bag at this point? 

Also, was the burgundy color for NYC creed era more brown than red (like what @Catbird9 calls Mahogundy)? The bag I have has a reddish undertone but mostly looks brown...


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone, could you please help me identify this wallet?
> 
> I believe it was a Factory item, about 8 x 3.5 inches, not sure if saffiano or textured leather. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732170
> View attachment 4732171
> View attachment 4732172


Look inside the cash pocket. There may be a white tag with the numbers on it. I recently had a wallet that had it.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Look inside the cash pocket. There may be a white tag with the numbers on it. I recently had a wallet that had it.
> View attachment 4732215



No, I looked everywhere, only the little "rubbery" type thin tag, I tried to show in the last picture, says made in China and has the dot.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone, could you please help me identify this wallet?
> 
> I believe it was a Factory item, about 8 x 3.5 inches, not sure if saffiano or textured leather. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732170
> View attachment 4732171
> View attachment 4732172


I don't know the exact name but this style was usually called a soft wallet.


----------



## Hyacinth

CPSE said:


> I don’t know where to ask this so I thought I would try here. I’m curious but couldn’t find any info as I searched the threads. I just got an NYC station bag, with the creed stamp on the inner pocket (like my 90s station bags), not the outside one and also includes a serial number underneath. Would this still have been called the Large Shoulder Pouch or did it switch over to being called the Station bag at this point?
> 
> Also, was the burgundy color for NYC creed era more brown than red (like what @Catbird9 calls Mahogundy)? The bag I have has a reddish undertone but mostly looks brown...



From what I've been able to piece together from 2 or 3 catalogs, the 5130 Shoulder Pouch Large was apparently introduced around 1983 and discontinued in 1985. The style number came back, listed as "New" in Fall 1987 as the Station Bag when the inside pocket was also introduced (although a few early Station Bags might not have had one). Early versions from 1987 would have had NYC creeds, the Made in the United States creeds probably began some time in early 1988. So it seems like yours might be a Station Bag since it has an inside pocket.


----------



## CPSE

Hyacinth said:


> From what I've been able to piece together from 2 or 3 catalogs, the 5130 Shoulder Pouch Large was apparently introduced around 1983 and discontinued in 1985. The style number came back, listed as "New" in Fall 1987 as the Station Bag when the inside pocket was also introduced (although a few early Station Bags might not have had one). Early versions from 1987 would have had NYC creeds, the Made in the United States creeds probably began some time in early 1988. So it seems like yours might be a Station Bag since it has an inside pocket.


Thanks so much for your help and appreciate your time in figuring it out!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thank you BeenBurned and whateve for trying to help. So a soft wallet it is.


----------



## fleurdelise

hi everyone! I’ve been doing pretty well on my own with identifying legacy bags, but this one has me stumped. It’s not in my vintage Coach catalog, or any catalog images I find online either. I’ve seen a few for sale, but they all seem to be pre-1994. Measurements are 14” x 11” x 3”. I own this bag, so let me know if you need more photos or info!


----------



## whateve

fleurdelise said:


> hi everyone! I’ve been doing pretty well on my own with identifying legacy bags, but this one has me stumped. It’s not in my vintage Coach catalog, or any catalog images I find online either. I’ve seen a few for sale, but they all seem to be pre-1994. Measurements are 14” x 11” x 3”. I own this bag, so let me know if you need more photos or info!
> View attachment 4735510


I don't have a catalog photo but I have it in my files as 5260 executive briefcase from around 1990.


----------



## Catbird9

fleurdelise said:


> hi everyone! I’ve been doing pretty well on my own with identifying legacy bags, but this one has me stumped. It’s not in my vintage Coach catalog, or any catalog images I find online either. I’ve seen a few for sale, but they all seem to be pre-1994. Measurements are 14” x 11” x 3”. I own this bag, so let me know if you need more photos or info!
> View attachment 4735510





whateve said:


> I don't have a catalog photo but I have it in my files as 5260 executive briefcase from around 1990.



Do you happen to have a style number or catalog ad for the Wall Street Briefcase pictured in this Summer 1990 catalog? It looks like the Executive Briefcase but without a shoulder strap.


----------



## Christinern

I was so excited to find this bag on Marketplace for $50.  
I think that was a good deal. I am planning on using it as my everyday bag! I am disappointed that it smells like cigarette smoke though (the owner didn't disclose) 
Anyway, what is the name and approx year of this bag? The measurements are 13" wide and 11" tall
Thanks in advance, 
Christine


----------



## whateve

Christinern said:


> I was so excited to find this bag on Marketplace for $50.
> I think that was a good deal. I am planning on using it as my everyday bag! I am disappointed that it smells like cigarette smoke though (the owner didn't disclose)
> Anyway, what is the name and approx year of this bag? The measurements are 13" wide and 11" tall
> Thanks in advance,
> Christine


It was made in the early 70s. It is similar to a skinny tote #9546, but has different handles.


----------



## Newbie2019

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? This belongs to my mother and she unearthed it from the depths of her closet. Is it a Musette? I have been searching for images of it online, and have seen a couple images of it, but not it's name.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## valv54

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? This belongs to my mother and she unearthed it from the depths of her closet. Is it a Musette? I have been searching for images of it online, and have seen a couple images of it, but not it's name.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4738580
> 
> View attachment 4738581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738582


Oh my! It is, its an original musette or sometimes called a suspender musette.


----------



## whateve

Why can't I have treasures I didn't know I had hiding in my closet?


----------



## valv54

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? This belongs to my mother and she unearthed it from the depths of her closet. Is it a Musette? I have been searching for images of it online, and have seen a couple images of it, but not it's name.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4738580
> 
> View attachment 4738581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738582


----------



## Newbie2019

Thank you for helping me identify it.  It has a fair amount of verdigris so my next stop is to the Rehab thread to read up on the best way to remove it from the brass and some spots on the leather. 

Thank you all so much for your help.  : )


----------



## Newbie2019

@valv54, THANK YOU...that is so awesome to see the image of her bag in print.  I kept seeing the Suspender Musette, and thought her bag might have been a different or earlier version of the Suspender bag.  It's nice to know, definitively, what it is.


----------



## valv54

Newbie2019 said:


> @valv54, THANK YOU...that is so awesome to see the image of her bag in print.  I kept seeing the Suspender Musette, and thought her bag might have been a different or earlier version of the Suspender bag.  It's nice to know, definitively, what it is.


If is has a brownish tone in the suede, the color is called black coffee  that bag is a beautiful gem!


----------



## Lake Effect

@fleurdelise @whateve @Catbird9
There is a listing for the Executive Brief #5260, as whateve noted, (with the attached shoulder strap shown on the bag fleurdelise posted), however it is 16" across, not 14". The Wall Street Briefcase is #5240. Both attributed to 1991.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Why can't I have treasures I didn't know I had hiding in my closet?


Umm, the last time I checked: Koi goldish fob, Holy Grail Blue Legacy Ramble, Holy Grail Blue Janice, Cute little cinched bags whose name escapes me in tangerine and periwinkle, periwinkle natural grain Drawsting bag, that Mocha super vintage Compartment Style bag, the red Shoulder Sac in amazing condition (yeah, I know you might have sold it) that you bought for like $20 on your road trip, . . . .  LOL LOL and that is off the top of  my head!
I know these are not hiding per se, but girl, air fare is cheap, screw the pandemic, I will come and dig them out any day of the week!!! Say the WORD


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> @fleurdelise @whateve @Catbird9
> There is a listing for the Executive Brief #5260, as whateve noted, (with the attached shoulder strap shown on the bag fleurdelise posted), however it is 16" across, not 14". The Wall Street Briefcase is #5240. Both attributed to 1991.


Thank you! I'll put this in my notes.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Umm, the last time I checked: Koi goldish fob, Holy Grail Blue Legacy Ramble, Holy Grail Blue Janice, Cute little cinched bags whose name escapes me in tangerine and periwinkle, periwinkle natural grain Drawsting bag, that Mocha super vintage Compartment Style bag, the red Shoulder Sac in amazing condition (yeah, I know you might have sold it) that you bought for like $20 on your road trip, . . . .  LOL LOL and that is off the top of  my head!
> I know these are not hiding per se, but girl, air fare is cheap, screw the pandemic, I will come and dig them out any day of the week!!! Say the WORD


That's why I said that I didn't know about! And the red shoulder sac wasn't $20, it was $50 or $60, I can't remember. I had a black one I got on my road trip. Yeah, I've got some good treasures! It just amazes me (and makes me a little jealous) when non-collectors pull something amazing from a closet.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> @fleurdelise @whateve @Catbird9
> There is a listing for the Executive Brief #5260, as whateve noted, (with the attached shoulder strap shown on the bag fleurdelise posted), however it is 16" across, not 14". The Wall Street Briefcase is #5240. Both attributed to 1991.


Thanks! Do you have any catalog photos?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Thanks! Do you have any catalog photos?


I do. I can post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you! I'll put this in my notes.





whateve said:


> Thanks! Do you have any catalog photos?


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4739271
> View attachment 4739272


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Thank you!!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## sunnydaze41

Hi, I've never posted on this website so please pardon me if I'm not in the right place.  I'm wondering if anyone knows the name of this Coach bag I purchased?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-olive-Leather-tote-bag-5e977884e131643773ef0be6

It's about 11" x 12.5" x 5" and looks like a larger Chauncey tote.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

sunnydaze41 said:


> Hi, I've never posted on this website so please pardon me if I'm not in the right place.  I'm wondering if anyone knows the name of this Coach bag I purchased?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-olive-Leather-tote-bag-5e977884e131643773ef0be6
> 
> It's about 11" x 12.5" x 5" and looks like a larger Chauncey tote.  Thanks in advance.


It's a Dover bag #9900.


----------



## sunnydaze41

whateve said:


> It's a Dover bag #9900.



Wow you are good!  I've spent days google searching for it, thank you!


----------



## artax two

Hi there I am looking to find a style number for this keychain if possible. I might not necessarily be purchasing from this particular seller as I am going to be watching for better prices but I am curious whether or not this style was ever faked (I realize that cannot be known with any certainty, but if it is known that it has been faked then I will be sure to have any listing authenticated before purchasing). Thank you all so much.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RED-GOLD-COACH-KEY-FOB-BAG-CHARM-KEYCHAIN-2-5-HANGTAG/303506733255


----------



## Steph444

Can anyone tell me, real or fake Men's bi-fold wallet?  Nothing on the inside but the "made in India" stamp.


----------



## BeenBurned

Steph444 said:


> Can anyone tell me, real or fake Men's bi-fold wallet?  Nothing on the inside but the "made in India" stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742069
> View attachment 4742070
> View attachment 4742071
> View attachment 4742072


Wallets are a bit more difficult to authenticate than handbags (and some other items) are but they are faked, women's wallets somewhat more than men's.

I don't see any problems with this wallet though.

ETA: In the future, for authentications, post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-3300#post-33826022

This thread is for items known to be authentic but for which you don't know a style name or number. 

I can't authenticate the style number or your wallet.


----------



## Steph444

BeenBurned said:


> Wallets are a bit more difficult to authenticate than handbags (and some other items) are but they are faked, women's wallets somewhat more than men's.
> 
> I don't see any problems with this wallet though.
> 
> ETA: In the future, for authentications, post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-3300#post-33826022
> 
> This thread is for items known to be authentic but for which you don't know a style name or number.
> 
> I can't authenticate the style number or your wallet.


 Oh darn, I'm sorry I put it in the wrong thread. Thank you.


----------



## jennifer.asp

Can anyone ID this bag? Pretty sure it was made in the 80's based on the serial format (0007-971) but searching that number isn't bringing anything up. I've checked a few collector's sites as well and haven't seen one exactly like it. The straps are sewn on, not connected by the brass clasps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

jennifer.asp said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Pretty sure it was made in the 80's based on the serial format (0007-971) but searching that number isn't bringing anything up. I've checked a few collector's sites as well and haven't seen one exactly like it. The straps are sewn on, not connected by the brass clasps. Thanks in advance!


If it was made before 1994, the number is random, unique, and meaningless. You shouldn't be able to find it in a search. It could be a vintage dinky, but we need to see the creed, know where all the pockets are and whether they have zippers, and have measurements to ID. It is also helpful to see the strap attachments.


----------



## jennifer.asp

whateve said:


> If it was made before 1994, the number is random, unique, and meaningless. You shouldn't be able to find it in a search. It could be a vintage dinky, but we need to see the creed, know where all the pockets are and whether they have zippers, and have measurements to ID. It is also helpful to see the strap attachments.


Measures approx 9.5"x5"x3.5", has only one interior zip pocket, and I'm attaching photos of the creed and the strap attachment. You are FAST!


----------



## whateve

jennifer.asp said:


> Measures approx 9.5"x5"x3.5", has only one interior zip pocket, and I'm attaching photos of the creed and the strap attachment. You are FAST!


It looks like a dinky bag, #9375, made in the early 90s.


----------



## jennifer.asp

whateve said:


> It looks like a dinky bag, #9375, made in the early 90s.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## fleurdelise

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4739271
> View attachment 4739272


@whateve @Catbird9
Thank you for all the help! Some of the bags are so similar, that it can be really hard to pick out the difference unless you have them right next to each other (or the measurements). I checked my measurements, and I'm not sure where I got 14". It is 16" x 10.5" so it's definitely the Executive. You're all awesome and so good at this. I hope to someday be as knowledgeable!


----------



## fleurdelise

Ok, I have another mystery bag. When I bought it, I figured it was the Classic Shoulder bag #9170. Once I got it home, though, I realized it was quite a bit bigger. It measures roughly 10" high by 12" across with a 3" base (The Classic Shoulder bag is 10 x 8.5 x 3.5). This is one of the oldest Coach bags I've ever found and I wish it was in better shape, but it's almost 60 years old, so...


----------



## whateve

fleurdelise said:


> Ok, I have another mystery bag. When I bought it, I figured it was the Classic Shoulder bag #9170. Once I got it home, though, I realized it was quite a bit bigger. It measures roughly 10" high by 12" across with a 3" base (The Classic Shoulder bag is 10 x 8.5 x 3.5). This is one of the oldest Coach bags I've ever found and I wish it was in better shape, but it's almost 60 years old, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743983
> View attachment 4743982
> View attachment 4743983
> View attachment 4743985


I had one of this era but I don't remember the measurements. I think it is still a version of the classic pouch #9170. Around the same time that yours was made, they made a smaller one too. I wonder if when they eliminated the smaller one, they made this style a little smaller, possibly around the same time they made the organizer pouch, which is a very similar bag that is a little bigger than the classic shoulder bag.


----------



## fleurdelise

whateve said:


> I had one of this era but I don't remember the measurements. I think it is still a version of the classic pouch #9170. Around the same time that yours was made, they made a smaller one too. I wonder if when they eliminated the smaller one, they made this style a little smaller, possibly around the same time they made the organizer pouch, which is a very similar bag that is a little bigger than the classic shoulder bag.


It looks very similar to the Organizer Pouch, but without the double pockets under the flap, and the corners are a bit more rounded on mine. You're probably right that it might just be the larger version of #9170


----------



## WishingonaCoach

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you BeenBurned and whateve for trying to help. So a soft wallet it is.


Replying to myself to let you know that I found the style of the wallet, in case you want it for your files.


----------



## Yurippe

Can anyone identify this?
https://www.daikokuya78.com/shop/g/g2147100305883/
I love the color, but wonder if it's worth the price.
Thank you!


----------



## cnd1010

Hi guys! I'm new to Coach and new to this forum. But I think I've caught the Coach "bug" LOL.
I bought my first used and my first new bags last week.  I'm pretty sure the used one show here is a Hampton Carryall, but I have no idea what year.  There seem to be more than one Hampton carryall style # with slight variations so I'm thinking maybe they changed it a time or two??  Anyway, can someone confirm the style name and year?  Style # L0771 11589


----------



## whateve

cnd1010 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to Coach and new to this forum. But I think I've caught the Coach "bug" LOL.
> I bought my first used and my first new bags last week.  I'm pretty sure the used one show here is a Hampton Carryall, but I have no idea what year.  There seem to be more than one Hampton carryall style # with slight variations so I'm thinking maybe they changed it a time or two??  Anyway, can someone confirm the style name and year?  Style # L0771 11589


The year is 2007. I'm not familiar with the style name. Hampton was a name they used for many years, sometimes not even for similar styles.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know what the style or number of this girl is? I can’t seem to find a similar one anywhere. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kpmajor

Hello! Can someone ID this bag for me or estimate it’s worth?


----------



## whateve

Kpmajor said:


> Hello! Can someone ID this bag for me or estimate it’s worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750878
> View attachment 4750879
> View attachment 4750880


I'm sorry, it isn't worth anything. It's fake.


----------



## Kpmajor

whateve said:


> I'm sorry, it isn't worth anything. It's fake.


Oh! Thank you. It was a gift with no tags so I was a bit confused.


----------



## Ravvie99

What is this?? About 12.5 x 8.5 x 1.5, no back pocket. The strap is stretchy and used to be navy/red (don’t ask), turnlocks removed.


----------



## valv54

Ravvie99 said:


> What is this?? About 12.5 x 8.5 x 1.5, no back pocket. The strap is stretchy and used to be navy/red (don’t ask), turnlocks removed.


It looks like some sort of suspender bag. Its old and fantastic! Turnlocks are easy to get.


----------



## Ravvie99

valv54 said:


> It looks like some sort of suspender bag. Its old and fantastic! Turnlocks are easy to get.


Yeah it looks a little like a suspender bag and a slim brief portfolio had a baby! Oh I meant I removed the turnlocks already - they were gross.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ravvie99 said:


> Yeah it looks a little like a suspender bag and a slim brief portfolio had a baby! Oh I meant I removed the turnlocks already - they were gross.



They were some crazy pre-creed times. And that strap, yeah, no words.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I was perusing some auction sites today and a bundle of coach bags caught my eye. There was only a couple of bags in it I wanted and this one that I also want but have  ever seen before. It has a COA but its unreadable in the pic
And this is the only pic of this bag.


----------



## whateve

bolsathemosta said:


> I was perusing some auction sites today and a bundle of coach bags caught my eye. There was only a couple of bags in it I wanted and this one that I also want but have  ever seen before. It has a COA but its unreadable in the pic
> And this is the only pic of this bag.


It's a Park Colorblock Violet #F24801, made for outlet around 2013. 








						COACH F24801 PARK COLORBLOCK VIOLET SILVER/FRENCH BLUE MULTI
					

The Coach PARK COLORBLOCK VIOLET Is On Sale For $80.



					coach.tingtingchen.com
				




Don't trust COAs for Coach. We've seen many fakes with COAs.


----------



## bolsathemosta

whateve said:


> It's a Park Colorblock Violet #F24801, made for outlet around 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH F24801 PARK COLORBLOCK VIOLET SILVER/FRENCH BLUE MULTI
> 
> 
> The Coach PARK COLORBLOCK VIOLET Is On Sale For $80.
> 
> 
> 
> coach.tingtingchen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust COAs for Coach. We've seen many fakes with COAs.


Now that I see it's an outlet bag I don't want it. There are a couple of other bags in the lot though that will make it worth it if it stays under $50

 I don't always trust COA's but so far the bags I bought that had COAs were real. I always check on here too to do my own investigating.

 I love this place so much because what I have learned here has allowed me to get way better at spotting fakes and several times TPF has saved me from blowing hundreds on fake bags.  I have also made enough money from reselling that I have been able to indulge my own bag and fancy accessories habit.


----------



## FrancieD

I recently acquired this 1980's (?) Coach bag from my in-laws' estate.  I'd be grateful if anyone could help identify the style and any background info.  I've seen several similar bags on this forum but not quite the same.  I'm pretty sure it was purchased on a cruise ship.

The bag is dark navy blue, 10" tall x 9" wide.  The side pieces measure 3" and the bottom is between 1.5 - 1.75".  The (serial?) number on the creed stamp is 0422 239.  "Made in the United States." (difficult to get a good photo since creed is buried deep in the bag).  

There are 2 open compartments inside and plus another inside zippered compartment.  There is an outside compartment. It has a magnet closure and an adjustable 5-hole buckle cross strap that allows the bag to hang between 17" to 19" approximately.  The leather is thick.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

bolsathemosta said:


> Now that I see it's an outlet bag I don't want it. There are a couple of other bags in the lot though that will make it worth it if it stays under $50
> 
> I don't always trust COA's but so far the bags I bought that had COAs were real. I always check on here too to do my own investigating.
> 
> I love this place so much because what I have learned here has allowed me to get way better at spotting fakes and several times TPF has saved me from blowing hundreds on fake bags.  I have also made enough money from reselling that I have been able to indulge my own bag and fancy accessories habit.


I had a version of the outlet bag. It was really cute. The leather was pretty nice.


----------



## whateve

FrancieD said:


> I recently acquired this 1980's (?) Coach bag from my in-laws' estate.  I'd be grateful if anyone could help identify the style and any background info.  I've seen several similar bags on this forum but not quite the same.  I'm pretty sure it was purchased on a cruise ship.
> 
> The bag is dark navy blue, 10" tall x 9" wide.  The side pieces measure 3" and the bottom is between 1.5 - 1.75".  The (serial?) number on the creed stamp is 0422 239.  "Made in the United States." (difficult to get a good photo since creed is buried deep in the bag).
> 
> There are 2 open compartments inside and plus another inside zippered compartment.  There is an outside compartment. It has a magnet closure and an adjustable 5-hole buckle cross strap that allows the bag to hang between 17" to 19" approximately.  The leather is thick.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4757550
> View attachment 4757552
> View attachment 4757554
> View attachment 4757559
> View attachment 4757561


It's a scout bag #9890 made in the early 90s


----------



## bolsathemosta

whateve said:


> I had a version of the outlet bag. It was really cute. The leather was pretty nice.


It does have a good springtime look. I ended up bidding on the lot so I'll hopefully get to see it in person soon.


----------



## FrancieD

whateve said:


> It's a scout bag #9890 made in the early 90s


Thank you very much!


----------



## cnd1010

I know this is a 2003 tote. I have seen them referred to as shoulder shopper totes. Is that the actual style name? Style # 5188


----------



## Hyacinth

cnd1010 said:


> I know this is a 2003 tote. I have seen them referred to as shoulder shopper totes. Is that the actual style name? Style # 5188




There was no name in any of my files for it when I authenticated it the other day. That's why it looks like there's something missing from the reply I posted - "The bag is a genuine and made in 2003".  

There are photos two similar totes with style numbers on either side of 5188 in my files and both of them are just saved as "unknown leather tote" so I hope someone might have a name to help you ID it and help me fill a gap in my records. Maybe I'll mosey on over to the Wayback to see if it will cooperate. Sherman, set the timer for 2003...


*ETA* - no luck so far with the Wayback. I'll go back through the previous year. It could have been an Outlet item too, the two close ones in my photo files both have outlet stamps. It's similar to the Metro Soft Business Tote but that's style 5332 and has slightly different strap handles with hardware rings where the straps meet the body of the tote.

There are quite a few pictures of the bag from different sites but no official name that I can find, just a lot of guesses. The only way to know the official name is from a price tag or catalog or website photo. Without a tag, you can probably pick any name you like, Large Leather Tote covers all bases. I doubt very much if Coach would have called it a Shoulder Shopper Tote.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> There was no name in any of my files for it when I authenticated it the other day. That's why it looks like there's something missing from the reply I posted - "The bag is a genuine and made in 2003".
> 
> There are photos two similar totes with style numbers on either side of 5188 in my files and both of them are just saved as "unknown leather tote" so I hope someone might have a name to help you ID it and help me fill a gap in my records. Maybe I'll mosey on over to the Wayback to see if it will cooperate. Sherman, set the timer for 2003...
> 
> 
> *ETA* - no luck so far with the Wayback. I'll go back through the previous year. It could have been an Outlet item too, the two close ones in my photo files both have outlet stamps. It's similar to the Metro Soft Business Tote but that's style 5332 and has slightly different strap handles with hardware rings where the straps meet the body of the tote.
> 
> There are quite a few pictures of the bag from different sites but no official name that I can find, just a lot of guesses. The only way to know the official name is from a price tag or catalog or website photo. Without a tag, you can probably pick any name you like, Large Leather Tote covers all bases. I doubt very much if Coach would have called it a Shoulder Shopper Tote.


I love it when you become a detective.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> I love it when you become a detective.



Thanks, but I'm just a bloodhound, BeenBurned is the real detective here.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks, but I'm just a bloodhound, BeenBurned is the real detective here.


I think you all do great work and help each other...but I have to admit..BeenBurned is awesome seaching out the truth.


----------



## sarahdai

Need help identifying this bag. Must be vintage because it does not have a style number on the creed. I do know it is authentic.


----------



## Hyacinth

sarahdai said:


> Need help identifying this bag. Must be vintage because it does not have a style number on the creed. I do know it is authentic.



It's NOT vintage. Vintage means 20 years old or more, and right now almost no fabric Signature bags are vintage since the Sig Cs just were introduced in 2000. This one isn't nearly that old, the C designs and zipper hardware point to a bag made within the last 6 years or so, possibly for the outlets.

Many small bags DON'T have creeds or serial numbers, and Coach stopped putting the style numbers and the serial number on the creed patch between 2014 and 2017. If it has a creed patch, post a photo. Also post a clear readable photo of the stamping, numbers and letters, on the "male" part of the magnetic snap.

The style number and production codes are probably on a small white tag buried all the way on the bottom seam of the largest or zippered inside pocket. Grope areound for it, it has 2 lines of letters and numbers. Post a photo.

And please tell us why you know it's genuine.


----------



## minemapp

Deleted. Sorry that I just found I post it in a wrong place.


----------



## BeenBurned

minemapp said:


> Deleted. Sorry that I just found I post it in a wrong place.


Post on this thread. (I saw your post before you edited.)





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cnd1010

Hyacinth said:


> There was no name in any of my files for it when I authenticated it the other day. That's why it looks like there's something missing from the reply I posted - "The bag is a genuine and made in 2003".
> 
> There are photos two similar totes with style numbers on either side of 5188 in my files and both of them are just saved as "unknown leather tote" so I hope someone might have a name to help you ID it and help me fill a gap in my records. Maybe I'll mosey on over to the Wayback to see if it will cooperate. Sherman, set the timer for 2003...
> 
> 
> *ETA* - no luck so far with the Wayback. I'll go back through the previous year. It could have been an Outlet item too, the two close ones in my photo files both have outlet stamps. It's similar to the Metro Soft Business Tote but that's style 5332 and has slightly different strap handles with hardware rings where the straps meet the body of the tote.
> 
> There are quite a few pictures of the bag from different sites but no official name that I can find, just a lot of guesses. The only way to know the official name is from a price tag or catalog or website photo. Without a tag, you can probably pick any name you like, Large Leather Tote covers all bases. I doubt very much if Coach would have called it a Shoulder Shopper Tote.




Love the Wayback!!!  I was pretty sure that was not the name either. Maybe someone here will recognize it and know.  Thank you so much for all you do to help us aficionados out!!


----------



## whateve

sarahdai said:


> Need help identifying this bag. Must be vintage because it does not have a style number on the creed. I do know it is authentic.


If you are sure it is authentic, it is probably a Madison Phoebe. Probably this one: https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coac...le=COACH f36184&color= LIGHT GOLD/KHAKI/BROWN
It was made sometime in the last 5 years, definitely not vintage. Coach stopped putting serial numbers on creeds for awhile a few years ago. It might be on a small label sewn inside the seam of the inside pocket. You'll have to pull the pocket out to find it.


----------



## kistae

Hi all, any idea what this briefcase is called?

View attachment 4768792
View attachment 4768793
View attachment 4768794


----------



## BeenBurned

kistae said:


> Hi all, any idea what this briefcase is called?
> 
> View attachment 4768792
> View attachment 4768793
> View attachment 4768794


Your pictures aren't showing.


----------



## Danafy77

Any idea what this is? I bought it around 2007 I think. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Danafy77 said:


> Any idea what this is? I bought it around 2007 I think. Thanks!


Please post a picture of the creed.


----------



## Danafy77

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a picture of the creed.


Lightened a bit for visibility


----------



## BeenBurned

Danafy77 said:


> Any idea what this is? I bought it around 2007 I think. Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Please post a picture of the creed.


Never mind. I found the style. I don't know the official name. 

It's 10369 from 2006. 

Stock image: 



There are a couple of completed listings. 








						coach 10369: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kistae

BeenBurned said:


> Your pictures aren't showing.


Oops here are the reuploaded images. Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

kistae said:


> Oops here are the reuploaded images. Thank you.
> View attachment 4769482
> View attachment 4769483
> View attachment 4769484




It's a Prescott Brief, style 5275 and made in 1992 or in 1993. It's one of those oddball bags that were made after 1990 but still use the older 3+4 serial number format. Here's it's Introduction page from the 1992 Fall Special Edition catalog:


----------



## kistae

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Prescott Brief, style 5275 and made in 1992 or in 1993. It's one of those oddball bags that were made after 1990 but still use the older 3+4 serial number format. Here's it's Introduction page from the 1992 Fall Special Edition catalog:
> 
> View attachment 4769522


Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

May I please learn the style name and number of this bag. (It's a pre-1994 serial number.) 

Measurements: 9" wide x 8.5" high x 3" deep

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> May I please learn the style name and number of this bag. (It's a pre-1994 serial number.)
> 
> Measurements: 9" wide x 8.5" high x 3" deep
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4771071
> View attachment 4771072
> View attachment 4771073
> View attachment 4771074
> View attachment 4771075


It still helps to see the creed as Lightweights sometimes have creeds that look a little different. I think it is a tailored pouch 4110.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> May I please learn the style name and number of this bag. (It's a pre-1994 serial number.)
> 
> Measurements: 9" wide x 8.5" high x 3" deep
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4771071
> View attachment 4771072
> View attachment 4771073
> View attachment 4771074
> View attachment 4771075





whateve said:


> It still helps to see the creed as Lightweights sometimes have creeds that look a little different. I think it is a tailored pouch 4110.
> 
> View attachment 4771141


Sorry I didn't include the creed. It does look like that bag. Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone, hoping you will be able to identify this bag, supposed to be a Penelope (?). I have done a search here and google and I couldn't find it. Sorry if I missed it. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone, hoping you will be able to identify this bag, supposed to be a Penelope (?). I have done a search here and google and I couldn't find it. Sorry if I missed it. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4773868
> View attachment 4773869




I have only 2 photos and I'm sure they're from the same bag as yours, the positions of the Cs in the lining are the same although the photos are from different angles. The only note I have is "unknown Penelope demi" but it looks genuine to me.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> I have only 2 photos and I'm sure they're from the same bag as yours, the positions of the Cs in the lining are the same although the photos are from different angles. The only note I have is "unknown Penelope demi" but it looks genuine to me.



Thank you Hyacinth, so it's authentic. I will keep looking then and if I find more info I will post it.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you Hyacinth, so it's authentic. I will keep looking then and if I find more info I will post it.




Sounds good!


----------



## ms.nums

I'm not even sure if it's authentic but haven't heard back from the seller about the authentication tag.  Is anyone familiar with this style?


----------



## Hyacinth

ms.nums said:


> I'm not even sure if it's authentic but haven't heard back from the seller about the authentication tag.  Is anyone familiar with this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774908
> View attachment 4774909



Please include a link to where it's being sold. You should really post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping Forum unless these 2 are the only photos you have. And if that's the case, there's NO WAY I'd recommend buying it. The Authenticate... Thread's first 2 posts List the photos that are needed for authentication. Coaches are much too widely faked to ever take a chance on buying an unknown style with only one or two photos.






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




As for what you're calling an "authenticate tag" - just because it has some kind of tag inside it, that can NEVER prove it's genuine. Counterfeiters can fake every single detail found on genuine Coaches.


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have someone chime in as to what leather and colour this hangtag is supposed to be. Its very hard and thick leather and Ive just discovered that the chain its on has Ball Chain written on it. I got this as extra with the Mahogany Small Side Pack.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Could I have someone chime in as to what leather and colour this hangtag is supposed to be. Its very hard and thick leather and Ive just discovered that the chain its on has Ball Chain written on it. I got this as extra with the Mahogany Small Side Pack.
> View attachment 4775157
> View attachment 4775159


It's almost impossible to tell. We can't tell what exact year it was made, although it was made earlier than the side pack. I'm leaning towards saddle, but it could be BT or putty.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It's almost impossible to tell. We can't tell what exact year it was made, although it was made earlier than the side pack. I'm leaning towards saddle, but it could be BT or putty.
> 
> View attachment 4775239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775245


The bags its attached to is my putty pocket bag...and its too light against my BT station...so might go with Saddle..its very hard and feels different to my other tags so was wondering even if it was vachetta leather


----------



## Minchanka

Narnanz said:


> Could I have someone chime in as to what leather and colour this hangtag is supposed to be. Its very hard and thick leather and Ive just discovered that the chain its on has Ball Chain written on it. I got this as extra with the Mahogany Small Side Pack.
> View attachment 4775157
> View attachment 4775159


This looks like a special tag that was attached to Coach men belts at one point.  It was not supposed to match the belt color - was the same for all belts.   The leather looks and feels a bit different from the one used on bags.


----------



## Minchanka

Here is mine, it came with a black colored belt.


----------



## orangekitty121

Could someone ID this coach?

Says 027-1020








						Vintage coach crossbody Brown Leather
					

Shop stefvlz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Leather has a few scuffs on the front, no odor




					poshmark.com
				




I had it authenticated in the other forum, but can't seem to find much info on what kind of purse it actually is! 
Thank you


----------



## mikali

Would anyone be able to give me a rough estimate how much this bag is worth?


----------



## whateve

mikali said:


> Would anyone be able to give me a rough estimate how much this bag is worth?
> 
> View attachment 4777418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777433
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777434


We don't provide value estimates. You can check ebay to see what they've sold for. If I recall correctly, this was a travel bag made for the outlet. It didn't cost as much as a regular bag. It came with a pouch to keep it in. Here are a few on ebay: 








						Coach  Foldable Travel Small Tote Bag with Pouch Burgundy-pre-owned  | eBay
					

Coach's Burgundy sateen fabric with double web handles, and zipper pull. Secure zip top that opens to interior that is fully lined-.



					www.ebay.com
				








						Coach Packable Weekender Nylon Shoulder Getaway Coral Travel Tote 77321 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Packable Weekender Nylon Shoulder Getaway Coral Travel Tote 77321 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						COACH TOTE Weekender Large PACKABLE Overnight TRAVEL Duffel BAG SET BLUE   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">COACH TOTE Weekender Large PACKABLE Overnight TRAVEL Duffel BAG SET BLUE . Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. Non Smoking Home.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Could someone ID this coach?
> 
> Says 027-1020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage coach crossbody Brown Leather
> 
> 
> Shop stefvlz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Leather has a few scuffs on the front, no odor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it authenticated in the other forum, but can't seem to find much info on what kind of purse it actually is!
> Thank you


There are no measurements provided in the listing but it is probably a dinky 9375 made in the late 80s or early 90s.


----------



## Narnanz

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4776368
> 
> 
> Here is mine, it came with a black colored belt.


Yep...the leather is really hard and feels different to my others so that sounds interesting .
You learn something new everyday here.

Edit... I might switch out the chain and put it on one of my older bags.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Yep...the leather is really hard and feels different to my others so that sounds interesting .
> You learn something new everyday here.


I learned it too!


----------



## orangekitty121

whateve said:


> There are no measurements provided in the listing but it is probably a dinky 9375 made in the late 80s or early 90s.


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Could I have someone chime in as to what leather and colour this hangtag is supposed to be. Its very hard and thick leather and Ive just discovered that the chain its on has Ball Chain written on it. I got this as extra with the Mahogany Small Side Pack.
> View attachment 4775157
> View attachment 4775159





Minchanka said:


> This looks like a special tag that was attached to Coach men belts at one point.  It was not supposed to match the belt color - was the same for all belts.   The leather looks and feels a bit different from the one used on bags.





Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4776368
> 
> 
> Here is mine, it came with a black colored belt.


Thanks so much for the tidbit, it brought back an early Coach memory! I have a little bit of info to confirm! In the late 80’s, I was in graduate school outside NYC. I worked part time in a swanky conference center. Coach had just come on my radar during my college years. I had a manager who wore his belt _with the hang tag dangling from it._ Even then I wanted to say, it’s not a hand bag for crying out loud! The 80’s, good times, you wore your designer status loud and proud.


----------



## Hyacinth

orangekitty121 said:


> Could someone ID this coach?
> 
> Says 027-1020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage coach crossbody Brown Leather
> 
> 
> Shop stefvlz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Leather has a few scuffs on the front, no odor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it authenticated in the other forum, but can't seem to find much info on what kind of purse it actually is!
> Thank you



Whateve said it was "probably" a Dinky when she authenticated it, and I don't see any reason to disagree with her. She's very experienced with vintage bags, and her "maybe" is as good as a 100 percent positive ID.


----------



## orangekitty121

Hyacinth said:


> Whateve said it was "probably" a Dinky when she authenticated it, and I don't see any reason to disagree with her. She's very experienced with vintage bags, and her "maybe" is as good as a 100 percent positive ID.


Great! Thx


----------



## kistae

Can someone please let me know what this style is called and what year it would’ve been in production? Thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Can someone please let me know what this style is called and what year it would’ve been in production? Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4779723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779724


It's a swing wallet 4843. It came out at Holiday 1993. All the examples I've seen have a zipper pull like yours, not like in the catalog.


----------



## kistae

T


whateve said:


> It's a swing wallet 4843. It came out at Holiday 1993. All the examples I've seen have a zipper pull like yours, not like in the catalog.
> 
> View attachment 4779817


Thanks so much for this. Interesting point about the zip.


----------



## KittKatt

Good evening everyone!

@whateve already authenticated this as likely being “an early version of the compact pouch”.
Now that I have the bag (and gave it a quick rehab) I am back to post extra photos to see if anyone has additional info about this bag, particularly any idea of what year(s) it is from? It was fun to discover anchors on the clips!
Thanks in advance!

The original listing:








						Vintage Coach Crossbody Purse - Etsy Canada
					

This Crossbody Bags item by CoastalCuration has 20 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 05 Mar, 2020




					www.etsy.com
				




Post rehab:


----------



## Narnanz

KittKatt said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> @whateve already authenticated this as likely being “an early version of the compact pouch”.
> Now that I have the bag (and gave it a quick rehab) I am back to post extra photos to see if anyone has additional info about this bag, particularly any idea of what year(s) it is from? It was fun to discover anchors on the clips!
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> The original listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Crossbody Purse - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Crossbody Bags item by CoastalCuration has 20 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 05 Mar, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post rehab:
> View attachment 4780281
> View attachment 4780289
> View attachment 4780290


Ohhh...anchors!


----------



## whateve

KittKatt said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> @whateve already authenticated this as likely being “an early version of the compact pouch”.
> Now that I have the bag (and gave it a quick rehab) I am back to post extra photos to see if anyone has additional info about this bag, particularly any idea of what year(s) it is from? It was fun to discover anchors on the clips!
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> The original listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Crossbody Purse - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Crossbody Bags item by CoastalCuration has 20 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 05 Mar, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post rehab:
> View attachment 4780281
> View attachment 4780289
> View attachment 4780290


Based on the creed, it was made late 70s or early 80s. The catalog pictures I have of the compact pouch with the attached strap have color pictures so I think they are from around 1987. Yours was made earlier than that. I can't narrow it down further.


----------



## KittKatt

whateve said:


> Based on the creed, it was made late 70s or early 80s. The catalog pictures I have of the compact pouch with the attached strap have color pictures so I think they are from around 1987. Yours was made earlier than that. I can't narrow it down further.



Thank you, whateve! I appreciate getting at least a general time frame.


----------



## kistae

Hi Can anyone let me know what style this is? The dimensions are approx 8x8x3in. Thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Hi Can anyone let me know what style this is? The dimensions are approx 8x8x3in. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4780461
> View attachment 4780462
> View attachment 4780463


It's 9530, which was called small shoulder bag and also small shoulder bag with turnlock.


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> It's 9530, which was called small shoulder bag and also small shoulder bag with turnlock.


Thank you!


----------



## kistae

Hi, can someone please let me know what colours the Prairie Style 9954 came in? The catalog I’ve seen states that it comes in black, British tan, bottle green, navy and red. However, I’ve seen additional shades such as taupe, olive and ivory. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

kistae said:


> Hi, can someone please let me know what colours the Prairie Style 9954 came in? The catalog I’ve seen states that it comes in black, British tan, bottle green, navy and red. However, I’ve seen additional shades such as taupe, olive and ivory. Thanks in advance.



It depends on when it was made. Coach changed, added and deleted colors on a regular basis, and several new colors would be added every year. If a color was available on the classic styles during Year X and Season Y, it was probably available on the Prairie Bag.

Find a color you like and have it authenticated, unless someone has the spare time and is willing to look through years and years of files and catalogs and individual season"s worth of available colors. What's available is what's available. You can't call up the Used Handbag Factory and order one in the color you want, so be patient and wait to find a color you like and in the condition you want, and that's confirmed as authentic. Narrow your search down to a specific color and take your time looking for it. Good collections require time and patience, and above all, restraint.


----------



## kistae

Hyacinth said:


> It depends on when it was made. Coach changed, added and deleted colors on a regular basis, and several new colors would be added every year. If a color was available on the classic styles during Year X and Season Y, it was probably available on the Prairie Bag.
> 
> Find a color you like and have it authenticated, unless someone has the spare time and is willing to look through years and years of files and catalogs and individual season"s worth of available colors. What's available is what's available. You can't call up the Used Handbag Factory and order one in the color you want, so be patient and wait to find a color you like and in the condition you want, and that's confirmed as authentic. Narrow your search down to a specific color and take your time looking for it. Good collections require time and patience, and above all, restraint.


Thanks for the detailed reply. Would patiently wait for the right colour to come up and authenticate them then.


----------



## Hyacinth

kistae said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Would patiently wait for the right colour to come up and authenticate them then.




Good. The hard part is the "restraint", but believe me, your wallet will thank you for it. It took many of us years and years to come to that conclusion.

And you have hundreds of collectors and owners here who are always happy to give advice and post photos of colors. Choose carefully and put the money you save into your retirement fund. Trust me on that.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I would like to know the number of this charm. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would like to know the number of this charm. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784833


92257


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> 92257


Thanks for the quick reply @BeenBurned


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I would like to identify these 2 charms if possible. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would like to identify these 2 charms if possible. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784879


Starfish lanyard - 5865
Snail keychain - 66278 (ETA Just corrected style #)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Starfish lanyard - 5865
> Snail keychain - 66278 (ETA Just corrected style #)


Was the snail only MFF? I remember getting it at the outlet.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Was the snail only MFF? I remember getting it at the outlet.


The ones I saw tags for had "F" in front of them. But if they move them to the outlets from FP, they often put new "F" tags on.


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone ID this color of the mini borough? I'm looking for Vermillion. Is this it? 
Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get $10 off. https://merc.li/7vjBhgDkb


----------



## glamrgal

Hello Coachies -
Does anyone recognize which style model # this is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkiz

glamrgal said:


> Hello Coachies -
> Does anyone recognize which style model # this is? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4786445
> View attachment 4786446


Looks like it might be a Helen's Legacy #9953, it doesn't look quite as large as the Duffle Sac.


----------



## Riezky

Not sure this is right place for this question, please redirect me if not - I was wondering if there were a couple releases of the Originals Courier Bag 78805, or if the stock pictures aren’t completely accurate? I was looking at the black one, stock pics show a maroon lining, whereas all the ones I’ve seen have a tan lining. Creed in the stock pics looks different than ones I’ve seen in other pics/videos, and I’ve seen a video where the “Genuine glovetanned leather” stamp is under the flap, whereas the rest are on the bottom of the bag. Curious, hoping someone here has one!


----------



## rkiz

Riezky said:


> Not sure this is right place for this question, please redirect me if not - I was wondering if there were a couple releases of the Originals Courier Bag 78805, or if the stock pictures aren’t completely accurate? I was looking at the black one, stock pics show a maroon lining, whereas all the ones I’ve seen have a tan lining. Creed in the stock pics looks different than ones I’ve seen in other pics/videos, and I’ve seen a video where the “Genuine glovetanned leather” stamp is under the flap, whereas the rest are on the bottom of the bag. Curious, hoping someone here has one!


There have been two recent releases of the Courier. It looks like the current "Originals" release has the burgundy/oxblood lining like you mention. A couple years ago they also released a Courier as a collab with Rodarte, and a quick Google search shows that bag with the tan/flax colored lining.

Edit: Ok, so I saw a non-Rodarte Courier in black on ebay, and it has the flax lining too... so now I'm not sure if their website really is incorrect. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## Riezky

rkiz said:


> There have been two recent releases of the Courier. It looks like the current "Originals" release has the burgundy/oxblood lining like you mention. A couple years ago they also released a Courier as a collab with Rodarte, and a quick Google search shows that bag with the tan/flax colored lining.
> 
> Edit: Ok, so I saw a non-Rodarte Courier in black on ebay, and it has the flax lining too... so now I'm not sure if their website really is incorrect. Sorry I'm no help



Haha, I should have clarified regarding the Rodarte ones. I appreciate you taking the time to look for me, thank you!


----------



## rkiz

Riezky said:


> Haha, I should have clarified regarding the Rodarte ones. I appreciate you taking the time to look for me, thank you!


I've looked a little more and saw that a couple of sold ones on ebay also had the flax interior. Why would they show burgundy on their website?? I think it's also interesting how none of the reviews of the bag mention the discrepancy... If I got a a different lining than shown I would be so bothered by that! (I personally think the burgundy looks better...) Anyway, hopefully someone else here actually has the bag and can be more helpful!


----------



## LunaSilver

Hello, could someone ID this bag for me? Just received today and a big thank you @BeenBurned for authenticating it. I am not familiar with this type of small bags, Dinky and Pocket Purse all have full flap, this is half flap with rear slip pocket, front gusseted pocket,  strap drop 21", width: 9.5", height: 6", depth: 2.5".
ETA: it has "DOT" or "DCT" engraved on the male part of turnlock .


----------



## rkiz

LunaSilver said:


> Hello, could someone ID this bag for me? Just received today and a big thank you @BeenBurned for authenticating it. I am not familiar with this type of small bags, Dinky and Pocket Purse all have full flap, this is half flap with rear slip pocket, front gusseted pocket,  strap drop 21", width: 9.5", height: 6", depth: 2.5".
> ETA: it has "DOT" or "DCT" engraved on the male part of turnlock .
> 
> View attachment 4787350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787355


Looks like a Compartment Bag #9850


----------



## LunaSilver

rkiz said:


> Looks like a Compartment Bag #9850
> 
> View attachment 4787366


Yes, that's it. Thank you very much.
ETA: thanks for the catalogue photo,too. 
The kitty is sooooo adorable by the way.


----------



## valv54

rkiz said:


> Looks like a Compartment Bag #9850
> 
> View attachment 4787366


Recently found one of these myself! It's like there a pocket purse but with better pockets. Lol.


----------



## MaryThorpe

hi  could someone identify  the year and any other info on this dreamer? It came out in the coachoutlet  before the site went  out of order about 40 min ago , it reminds me to a maple leaf. 
The photo is from some sell site , i found it Google dreamer+chalk+rivets lol
Thank you


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone ID this color of the mini borough? I'm looking for Vermillion. Is this it?
> Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get $10 off. https://merc.li/7vjBhgDkb


@whateve @BeenBurned anyone else?


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Not sure why I’m so excited about getting this little guy.  Does anyone know the name or have a catalog picture of him?  I searched through all of the ones I have with no luck.  I found similarly sized ones with the metal rings and larger ones without, but none that small!









						Vintage Coach Mini Jotter   | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Coach Mini Jotter in Red. This case has never been used. It has a few marks on it from storage (see pics). The corner of the first few sheets of paper are folded a bit. Comes with the box shown.</p><br><p>Shipped with USPS First Class Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

DSMommy said:


> Not sure why I’m so excited about getting this little guy.  Does anyone know the name or have a catalog picture of him?  I searched through all of the ones I have with no luck.  I found similarly sized ones with the metal rings and larger ones without, but none that small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Mini Jotter   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Coach Mini Jotter in Red. This case has never been used. It has a few marks on it from storage (see pics). The corner of the first few sheets of paper are folded a bit. Comes with the box shown.</p><br><p>Shipped with USPS First Class Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Have you gotten it yet? There might be a number on the other side of the box. If there is, please post here so I can add it to my files.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

whateve said:


> Have you gotten it yet? There might be a number on the other side of the box. If there is, please post here so I can add it to my files.


It was supposed to be delivered today but is now marked delayed.  I will definitely let you know.  Thanks, whateve!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

DSMommy said:


> It was supposed to be delivered today but is now marked delayed.  I will definitely let you know.  Thanks, whateve!





whateve said:


> Have you gotten it yet? There might be a number on the other side of the box. If there is, please post here so I can add it to my files.


I got it today but the label/sticker from the box is missing.  Seller was so nice and there was lagniappe in the package, too!


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Hello! 



			https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=143642511670&transactionId=0
		


Thought I’d be able to find some info on this one, but am having a hard time. The cartouche stamp size is accurate, the strap is on point with the early 70’s/Cashin era and the hardware feels authentic, but without another comparison out there I’m stumped. Just bored scrolling through this awesome forum and thought I’d se if someone could help me authenticate this baby. LMK if you need better photos. Stay well


----------



## whateve

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=143642511670&transactionId=0
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I’d be able to find some info on this one, but am having a hard time. The cartouche stamp size is accurate, the strap is on point with the early 70’s/Cashin era and the hardware feels authentic, but without another comparison out there I’m stumped. Just bored scrolling through this awesome forum and thought I’d se if someone could help me authenticate this baby. LMK if you need better photos. Stay well


The link you posted doesn't work as it is the link to your order, not the listing. This is the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...511670?hash=item2171c2c936:g:H0oAAOSwMmpe9mrm
For bags without style numbers in the creed, we need measurements. It might be an early version of the convertible clutch.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Woah, you guys are quick! Nice work- that is the correct listing. (My bad, still getting my bearings with this whole online business - business. ha.) The bag is currently being rehabbed at a different place, so I will get you the measurements in the AM. Thanks for the swift reply


----------



## Lake Effect

DSMommy said:


> Not sure why I’m so excited about getting this little guy.  Does anyone know the name or have a catalog picture of him?  I searched through all of the ones I have with no luck.  I found similarly sized ones with the metal rings and larger ones without, but none that small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Mini Jotter   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Coach Mini Jotter in Red. This case has never been used. It has a few marks on it from storage (see pics). The corner of the first few sheets of paper are folded a bit. Comes with the box shown.</p><br><p>Shipped with USPS First Class Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





whateve said:


> Have you gotten it yet? There might be a number on the other side of the box. If there is, please post here so I can add it to my files.





DSMommy said:


> I got it today but the label/sticker from the box is missing.  Seller was so nice and there was lagniappe in the package, too!
> 
> View attachment 4791518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791526


So it turns out I have a paper catalog from the Holidays 1998. I believe this is a possibility:


There is not a pic of the inside, but the measurements are close and description appears like a fit.
ETA, I have a Holidays 1999 catalog showing several slightly larger ones with binders and went there first, too. I almost didn’t bother with this catalog! See the next post for a clearer pic of description.


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, here is a clearer description.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

whateve said:


> The link you posted doesn't work as it is the link to your order, not the listing. This is the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...511670?hash=item2171c2c936:g:H0oAAOSwMmpe9mrm
> For bags without style numbers in the creed, we need measurements. It might be an early version of the convertible clutch.



Hello again! 

So, the dimensions are approx. 7.5” height x 11” wide x 2” depth. I have also included some better photos.


----------



## whateve

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Hello again!
> 
> So, the dimensions are approx. 7.5” height x 11” wide x 2” depth. I have also included some better photos.
> 
> View attachment 4793865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793867


Thanks. It's an early version of the convertible clutch 9635. I've seen it at least 3 times. It's from the early 70s. It looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

whateve said:


> Thanks. It's an early version of the convertible clutch 9635. I've seen it at least 3 times. It's from the early 70s. It looks to be in excellent condition.



Thank you SO much for the authentication. I appreciate your time.

The outer flap is yellowing just a little bit. I think this is a question for the ‘rehab’ forum but I’d like to take my shot with your opinion on weather or not I should try to brighten it back up. Or I could just do a basic cleaning/light polish and call it a day. What would a collector prefer?


----------



## whateve

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Thank you SO much for the authentication. I appreciate your time.
> 
> The outer flap is yellowing just a little bit. I think this is a question for the ‘rehab’ forum but I’d like to take my shot with your opinion on weather or not I should try to brighten it back up. Or I could just do a basic cleaning/light polish and call it a day. What would a collector prefer?


You're welcome. Probably due to the age, I would leave it. How were you intending to brighten it up? I wouldn't use any polish. Just leather conditioner.


----------



## Narnanz

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Hello again!
> 
> So, the dimensions are approx. 7.5” height x 11” wide x 2” depth. I have also included some better photos.
> 
> View attachment 4793865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793867


Great condition bag...I have one in red.
Is your leather really firm?


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Probably due to the age, I would leave it. How were you intending to brighten it up? I wouldn't use any polish. Just leather conditioner.



Just got a bright white leather restorer from ‘leather hero’ (the plan is to custom color match by adding dye for a couple other bags). It would entail a light coat and also a top coat of finish, but you’re right about letting her show her age and I’d prefer not to goop it up with layers on a large area. Especially because I feel like it should be in a collection instead of a ‘daily driver’.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Narnanz said:


> Great condition bag...I have one in red.
> Is your leather really firm?



OOOoohhh, I bet it’s SO pretty! It was really hard to find photos of another one out there, so here I am - getting sucked down the rabbit hole of dang gorgeous bags owned and curated by super rad people. Hah. Now that I think about it, yeah, the leather is pretty firm and the handle is really stiff, compared to some of my 90’s girls.


----------



## Narnanz

flowerchildmeesh said:


> OOOoohhh, I bet it’s SO pretty! It was really hard to find photos of another one out there, so here I am - getting sucked down the rabbit hole of dang gorgeous bags owned and curated by super rad people. Hah. Now that I think about it, yeah, the leather is pretty firm and the handle is really stiff, compared to some of my 90’s girls.


Yeah..my precreed even after dunking and lots of conditioning is still very firm and stiff...but am secretly pleased as it stands nicely and I find it easy to get in and out of as it doesnt flop too much. I haven't got any photos  left on my tablet so have to use my Instagram link


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Narnanz said:


> Yeah..my precreed even after dunking and lots of conditioning is still very firm and stiff...but am secretly pleased as it stands nicely and I find it easy to get in and out of as it doesnt flop too much. I haven't got any photos  left on my tablet so have to use my Instagram link




Nicee!! Yeah I received it all flattened out and am glad she holds her own as well. P.S. I’m adding you on insta rn too


----------



## Narnanz

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Nicee!! Yeah I received it all flattened out and am glad she holds her own as well. P.S. I’m adding you on insta rn too


Saw you....getting a follow back.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4793231
> 
> Okay, here is a clearer description.


Yes, that’s it!  Thanks so much.  It’s also on the cover of the 1998 Holiday Preview catalog.


----------



## NikkiTheVet




----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know what this Madison is? 








						Vintage COACH ~ Red Leather Crossbody Small Purse Wallet w/ Chain Fiocchi snap  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Vintage COACH ~ Red Leather Crossbody Small Purse Wallet w/ Chain. Condition is Pre-owned.  Great condition.</p> <p dir="ltr">5.5" height<br> 4.75" width<br> 24.5 strap drop</p> <p dir="ltr">Fiocchi, Italy snap<br> Zip pocket, 4 card slot inside<br> Pull up tab in back to go on a...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Britcell2960

N/a


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know what this Madison is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage COACH ~ Red Leather Crossbody Small Purse Wallet w/ Chain Fiocchi snap  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Vintage COACH ~ Red Leather Crossbody Small Purse Wallet w/ Chain. Condition is Pre-owned.  Great condition.</p> <p dir="ltr">5.5" height<br> 4.75" width<br> 24.5 strap drop</p> <p dir="ltr">Fiocchi, Italy snap<br> Zip pocket, 4 card slot inside<br> Pull up tab in back to go on a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Lol, I’m going to guess Madison Wallet Bag or Madison Belt Bag!


----------



## Narnanz

LunaSilver said:


> Hello, could someone ID this bag for me? Just received today and a big thank you @BeenBurned for authenticating it. I am not familiar with this type of small bags, Dinky and Pocket Purse all have full flap, this is half flap with rear slip pocket, front gusseted pocket,  strap drop 21", width: 9.5", height: 6", depth: 2.5".
> ETA: it has "DOT" or "DCT" engraved on the male part of turnlock .
> 
> View attachment 4787350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787355


Is this the exact same bag you have?








						Vintage COACH PURSE No. 0704-207 Black Leather 12" x 8"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH PURSE No. 0704-207 Black Leather 12" x 8" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Is this the exact same bag you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage COACH PURSE No. 0704-207 Black Leather 12" x 8"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH PURSE No. 0704-207 Black Leather 12" x 8" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com




That seller's listings are screwed up, they're using the same photo for 2 different black bags with 2 different serial numbers, at least on the Search Results page. One is a smaller one that's probably the one LunaSilver is talking about, check the measurements in her post. The other is a larger bag according to the measuremets in that one listing.

Here are that seller's Completed listings search for Vintage Coach Purse, compare the photos and the serial numbers.









						Items for sale by coin-corner | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from coin-corner!



					www.ebay.com
				




There's probably only one bag with that handmade stamp on the turnlock. The bag in LunaSilver's photos is a Compartment Bag as rkiz posted on the 13th. I'll let someone else try and figure out what that seller is actually selling with that 0704-207 serial number.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> That seller's listings are screwed up, they're using the same photo for 2 different black bags with 2 different serial numbers, at least on the Search Results page. One is a smaller one that's probably the one LunaSilver is talking about, check the measurements in her post. The other is a larger bag.
> 
> Here are that seller's Completed listings search for Vintage Coach Purse, compare the photos and the serial numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items for sale by coin-corner | eBay
> 
> 
> Shop eBay for great deals from coin-corner!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably only one bag with that handmade stamp on the turnlock. The bag in LunaSilver's photos is a Compartment Bag as rkiz posted on the 13th. I'll let someone else try and figure out what that seller is actually selling.


THought that might be the case...just recognised the stamp on the turnlock and thought Huh?


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> THought that might be the case...just recognised the stamp on the turnlock and thought Huh?



Yep, that stamp has to be a one-off, it looks handmade and the middle letter looks like it's from an alphabet I've never seen before.


----------



## mpd

This gorgeous bag is on its way but I'm not certain about its style. Is this a saddle bag classic flap? And any thoughts on the color?









						Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COA - shopgoodwill.com
					

Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COA Title: Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COAItem AttributesBrand: Coach Color: tanUPC: n/aSerial: refer to picturesLength(in.): 10Width(in.): 4Height(in.): 10.5Drop(in.): 15/adjCONDITION:Pre-ownedleather has wearing -stainsItem is used and is subject to small imperfections...




					www.shopgoodwill.com


----------



## Narnanz

mpd said:


> This gorgeous bag is on its way but I'm not certain about its style. Is this a saddle bag classic flap? And any thoughts on the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COA - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COA Title: Tan Leather Coach Purse w/COAItem AttributesBrand: Coach Color: tanUPC: n/aSerial: refer to picturesLength(in.): 10Width(in.): 4Height(in.): 10.5Drop(in.): 15/adjCONDITION:Pre-ownedleather has wearing -stainsItem is used and is subject to small imperfections...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com


I think its the Classic Shoulder Bag...Ive got one in almost Black. Easier to get into than a Patty I feel.


----------



## Mambutt

Just had these three estate sale finds authenticated by whateve. I did some quick googling and I think I figured out the styles but can anyone confirm? Any sense of when these were manufactured would be really great too. I'm pretty new to vintage Coach bags and I feel like I'm owning a little piece of history with these NYC-made ones, so I would be really interested to know a little more about them!

1. 5180 Metropolitan Briefcase: 15.5w x 11h x 3d 
2. 9735 Rambler Messenger: 11.5w x 9h x 5d 
3. 9455 Basic Bag: 11w x 7h x 2d


----------



## whateve

Mambutt said:


> Just had these three estate sale finds authenticated by whateve. I did some quick googling and I think I figured out the styles but can anyone confirm? Any sense of when these were manufactured would be really great too. I'm pretty new to vintage Coach bags and I feel like I'm owning a little piece of history with these NYC-made ones, so I would be really interested to know a little more about them!
> 
> 1. 5180 Metropolitan Briefcase: 15.5w x 11h x 3d
> 2. 9735 Rambler Messenger: 11.5w x 9h x 5d
> 3. 9455 Basic Bag: 11w x 7h x 2d
> 
> View attachment 4800688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800696


Looks correct, except the Rambler isn't called a Rambler messenger, just a Rambler bag.

ETA: the briefcase and Rambler were made mid 80s. The basic bag was made between 1978-1983.


----------



## Jessiefly

Hi.. I’ve recently decided to sell a few of my bags that just take up closet space. One of the bags Ive decided to part with is a Coach special edition bag I bought a few years ago (possibly quite a few... times flies).  I bought it from the San Francico store and for whatever reason, I have never carried the bag... not even once: It has remained in the dustbag in a tote in my closer 100percent of the time. Its beautiful, thats why I bought it haha But it just doesnt fit my style I suppose. I have beem searching to find  what others have sold theirs for to get sn idea what I should list it for but I cant find even one. Part of the problem I think is I also have no what bag name to even search for aNd the serial number has been no help. Im really hoping someone will be able offer some guidance  on the best way to proceed with selling this bag.

Serial Number D06K-10151

Thank you!


----------



## Pretty.shiny.things

Hi   I saw this bag in a Coach outlet today (UK). The store was closing so I took a quick pic to Google when I got home and I can't find a reference to this bag anywhere! Can anyone help me with the name or where I can find pictures?
Thank you


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

The Coach Outlet has a website, so you can browse there to find it! https://www.coachoutlet.com/shop/event-handbags-handbags-crossbody-bags


----------



## Pretty.shiny.things

OogleAtLuxury said:


> The Coach Outlet has a website, so you can browse there to find it! https://www.coachoutlet.com/shop/event-handbags-handbags-crossbody-bags


 Thank you, I have had a look and I still can't find this bag  its a bit of a mystery!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I believe it's the Coach Jes Messenger











						Coach Messenger Small Jes with Signature Canvas Strap Black Leather Cross Body Bag
					

Coach Small Jes Messenger With Signature Canvas Strap Im/Black  Refined pebble leather and Signature coated canvas Inside multifunction pocket Magnetic snap closure, fabric lining Outside slip pocket Detachable strap with 20 1/4" drop for shoulder or crossbody wear 11" (L) x 8 1/4" (H) x 3" (W)...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Pretty.shiny.things

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I believe it's the Coach Jes Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Messenger Small Jes with Signature Canvas Strap Black Leather Cross Body Bag
> 
> 
> Coach Small Jes Messenger With Signature Canvas Strap Im/Black  Refined pebble leather and Signature coated canvas Inside multifunction pocket Magnetic snap closure, fabric lining Outside slip pocket Detachable strap with 20 1/4" drop for shoulder or crossbody wear 11" (L) x 8 1/4" (H) x 3" (W)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com



 That is amazing. Thank you! I have looked at so many websites I was beggining to give up


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello everyone,

Hoping to confirm or correct, if this is a Soho Mini Duffel, very small like 7 x 5 or so. There is no style number on the creed. Thanks.


----------



## valv54

Any guesses on this old girl?


			https://posh.mk/qASftObbv8


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hoping to confirm or correct, if this is a Soho Mini Duffel, very small like 7 x 5 or so. There is no style number on the creed. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4802601




It's definitely not a Soho, those aren't Soho buckles. Give me some time to try and find it in my catalogs,


ETA - sorry, no luck. The "Hobo" part sounds right but I can't find what line it's from. Most likely a Legacy or Legacy West Hobo from around 2001-02


----------



## Lake Effect

valv54 said:


> Any guesses on this old girl?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/qASftObbv8


Yes please and I'll take one in rust too!


----------



## highrider9o9

I think it was the patchwork collection? I worked for the brand from 2012-2017 and this was definitely before my time, I'd say probably around 2007-2008. Coach bags don't really hold their value well on the resale market.


----------



## highrider9o9

ok I think it was a variation of the Chelsea turn lock shoulder bag. looks like they're listed between $30-$70


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> It's definitely not a Soho, those aren't Soho buckles. Give me some time to try and find it in my catalogs,
> 
> 
> ETA - sorry, no luck. The "Hobo" part sounds right but I can't find what line it's from. Most likely a Legacy or Legacy West Hobo from around 2001-02



Thank you so much Hyacinth for trying.  

Edited to add... Using your suggestions is definitely a Legacy, identical buckles to other styles. On Ebay I found one in red, listed as a Legacy Mini Duffel, but no style number.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Jessiefly said:


> Hi.. I’ve recently decided to sell a few of my bags that just take up closet space. One of the bags Ive decided to part with is a Coach special edition bag I bought a few years ago (possibly quite a few... times flies).  I bought it from the San Francico store and for whatever reason, I have never carried the bag... not even once: It has remained in the dustbag in a tote in my closer 100percent of the time. Its beautiful, thats why I bought it haha But it just doesnt fit my style I suppose. I have beem searching to find  what others have sold theirs for to get sn idea what I should list it for but I cant find even one. Part of the problem I think is I also have no what bag name to even search for aNd the serial number has been no help. Im really hoping someone will be able offer some guidance  on the best way to proceed with selling this bag.
> 
> Serial Number D06K-10151
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4800710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800715


Pretty bag, it reminds me of the Chelsea line.


----------



## Hyacinth

Jessiefly said:


> Hi.. I’ve recently decided to sell a few of my bags that just take up closet space. One of the bags Ive decided to part with is a Coach special edition bag I bought a few years ago (possibly quite a few... times flies).  I bought it from the San Francico store and for whatever reason, I have never carried the bag... not even once: It has remained in the dustbag in a tote in my closer 100percent of the time. Its beautiful, thats why I bought it haha But it just doesnt fit my style I suppose. I have beem searching to find  what others have sold theirs for to get sn idea what I should list it for but I cant find even one. Part of the problem I think is I also have no what bag name to even search for aNd the serial number has been no help. Im really hoping someone will be able offer some guidance  on the best way to proceed with selling this bag.
> 
> Serial Number D06K-10151
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4800710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800715




Found it




__





						what is this bag called?
					

I remember it from last winter, I remember it sold out fast and I remember it was pricey      anyone remember the name and how much it was and how much the wristlet was?  thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Coach Flint Suede Op Art Satchel #10151

Verified in a Fall 2006 catalog, "Available in August in select stores", $798 MSRP


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello everyone! When you have a moment could you please assist me with these three purses? Thank you in advance.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Does anyone have a catalog picture of this Turnlock Clutch 9836, as identified by Hyacinth? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

DSMommy said:


> Does anyone have a catalog picture of this Turnlock Clutch 9836, as identified by Hyacinth? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806909



I only have a few early 1990s catalogs but I've never seen it in any of them. I got the name from several photos of another Turnlock Clutch I saved in 2017 that may have been posted here but I can't find the original post. It's possible the style may have been made for the Factory Store, it has an outlet stamp and an "FS" on the price tag. The 0416-312 serial number indicates the early 1990s.







Here's one just recently authenticated dated 1995:








						Rare Vintage COACH Leather Hand Bag Clutch British Tan 9836 XLNT Made In USA WOW  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare Vintage COACH Leather Hand Bag Clutch British Tan 9836 XLNT Made In USA WOW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Hyacinth said:


> I only have a few early 1990s catalogs but I've never seen it in any of them. I got the name from several photos of another Turnlock Clutch I saved in 2017 that may have been posted here but I can't find the original post. It's possible the style may have been made for the Factory Store, it has an outlet stamp and an "FS" on the price tag. The 0416-312 serial number indicates the early 1990s.
> 
> View attachment 4807338
> View attachment 4807339
> View attachment 4807340
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one just recently authenticated dated 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare Vintage COACH Leather Hand Bag Clutch British Tan 9836 XLNT Made In USA WOW  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare Vintage COACH Leather Hand Bag Clutch British Tan 9836 XLNT Made In USA WOW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That makes perfect sense that it was a Factory bag!  That would explain why it cant be found in any catalog.  Thanks so much for sharing this, Hyacinth.


----------



## Narnanz

Found at the thrift these Adele signature canvas wedges...anyone know roughly when they came out?


----------



## Jill S Alston

No 1881-F27866


----------



## whateve

Jill S Alston said:


> No 1881-F27866


What is it you want to know? Is that number missing a letter at the beginning? Do you have a picture of the bag?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Could you lovely ladies help me here?

Just wondering if this could be a style of vintage Coach. The only other picture offered is the creed but illegible, I have asked for a better one.

If you say maybe I will ask again and post in the authentication thread, but if you say no... then I won't bother and post on the Hall of Shame. TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Could you lovely ladies help me here?
> 
> Just wondering if this could be a style of vintage Coach. The only other picture offered is the creed but illegible, I have asked for a better one.
> 
> If you say maybe I will ask again and post in the authentication thread, but if you say no... then I won't bother and post on the Hall of Shame. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4810695




Can you post the picture of the creed, and a link to the page or listing where the bag is being sold? This really should be posted at the Authenticate thread but we're going to need more to go on than just that one photo. The stitching and strap details don't look familiar but there are a lot of vintage Coaches I've never seen.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Can you post the picture of the creed, and a link to the page or listing where the bag is being sold? This really should be posted at the Authenticate thread but we're going to need more to go on than just that one photo. The stitching and strap details don't look familiar but there are a lot of vintage Coaches I've never seen.



Till I get a reply and a better creed photo (none yet), I just thought to ask here if anybody had seen one similar, there is no info enough for authentication, but this is the link
Coach?


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Till I get a reply and a better creed photo (none yet), I just thought to ask here if anybody had seen one similar, there is no info enough for authentication, but this is the link
> Coach?




Interesting. Maybe one of the Vintage experts will recognise it. It has a detail or two that I've never seen before or maybe just never noticed, like that upside down V stitching at the top of the turnlock tab, and the metal "keeper" that holds the end of the strap after it goes through the buckle. The only metal ones I'm familiar with are on some of the early 1990s lines like the Madisons. Most of the time Coach used leather for that piece.

I wonder what's stamped on the magnetic snap? That might be worth a look too especially if it says Towanny. I hope you get a good pic of the creed too. It's hard to tell if there's a serial number, but it looks like it might say Made in The United States.


----------



## houseof999

https://posh.mk/Rs7MsZUcK8
		

Anyone know what color name CEL stand for?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> https://posh.mk/Rs7MsZUcK8
> 
> 
> Anyone know what color name CEL stand for?


I would think it would stand for celadon, but that definitely isn't celadon. These are the only two ads I have with colors listed for bags in that collection. It really looks like taupe, which was a lightweights color.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I would think it would stand for celadon, but that definitely isn't celadon. These are the only two ads I have with colors listed for bags in that collection. It really looks like taupe, which was a lightweights color.
> 
> View attachment 4811910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811920


I wonder if the tag was misprinted. All I could think of was Celadon and Celery and neither fits the bill. Lol!


----------



## houseof999

@whateve I found the catalog pic from 1993 holiday: so maybe it's Butterscotch? 



Found Celadon in 1993 Spring catalog but this bag definitely isn't Celadon! It can't be terracotta as that color looks much darker. 




WDYT? Butterscotch?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> @whateve I found the catalog pic from 1993 holiday: so maybe it's Butterscotch?
> View attachment 4811980
> 
> 
> Found Celadon in 1993 Spring catalog but this bag definitely isn't Celadon! It can't be terracotta as that color looks much darker.
> 
> View attachment 4811982
> 
> 
> WDYT? Butterscotch?


Looks like it to me. Thanks for the catalog pages!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Interesting. Maybe one of the Vintage experts will recognise it. It has a detail or two that I've never seen before or maybe just never noticed, like that upside down V stitching at the top of the turnlock tab, and the metal "keeper" that holds the end of the strap after it goes through the buckle. The only metal ones I'm familiar with are on some of the early 1990s lines like the Madisons. Most of the time Coach used leather for that piece.
> 
> I wonder what's stamped on the magnetic snap? That might be worth a look too especially if it says Towanny. I hope you get a good pic of the creed too. It's hard to tell if there's a serial number, but it looks like it might say Made in The United States.



Thanks again for trying. Still no communication from this person, and all her items were posted about a year ago, seems not to be active on the site anymore.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

This sold now and I know this seller hasn’t the best reputation - but I’m dying to know what the style is on this one.  I cannot make it out.  TYIA!
https://merc.li/NQhpvVyPb


----------



## valv54

SuzieSueSure said:


> This sold now and I know this seller hasn’t the best reputation - but I’m dying to know what the style is on this one.  I cannot make it out.  TYIA!
> https://merc.li/NQhpvVyPb


It looks like a becket zip


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Who is she!?? My last ‘irregular’ bag had an off centered creed but this one looks great! Just read that sometimes they rejected bags made with leather in areas that were too thin? Idk, but I think she’s gorgeous


----------



## whateve

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Who is she!?? My last ‘irregular’ bag had an off centered creed but this one looks great! Just read that sometimes they rejected bags made with leather in areas that were too thin? Idk, but I think she’s gorgeous


Remember for pre-1994 bags that don't have the style number in the creed to provide measurements. It is probably a gallery bag #4028 from around 1992.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

whateve said:


> Remember for pre-1994 bags that don't have the style number in the creed to provide measurements. It is probably a gallery bag #4028 from around 1992.
> 
> View attachment 4815883



Dang it! I knew I was forgetting something. Looks like it. It’s amazing you have all the catalog photos and can remember most of them. Many thanks!

Measures:Measures 8”W on the bottom & curves up to 11” zipper opening  9.5”Lx3.5”D strap drop 18”


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know the name of this bag?








						COACH Large Gray Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Made In  Italy  | eBay
					

Condition is Pre-owned. Item is sold as is.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Large Gray Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Made In  Italy  | eBay
> 
> 
> Condition is Pre-owned. Item is sold as is.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I don't recognize it and a bag that big should have a number.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't recognize it and a bag that big should have a number.


Do you think it's fake? The Creed stamp looks legit to me. IDK why there's no serial number.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Do you think it's fake? The Creed stamp looks legit to me. IDK why there's no serial number.


Based on the lining and creed wording, it should have a number. It isn't new enough to be one of those without numbers. I wouldn't take a chance on it.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Do you think it's fake? The Creed stamp looks legit to me. IDK why there's no serial number.





whateve said:


> Based on the lining and creed wording, it should have a number. It isn't new enough to be one of those without numbers. I wouldn't take a chance on it.



Not only that, but it also seems too late to be an Italy bag. Very few bags were made in Italy after 2000 and most of them would have been exotic leathers or suede styles with unusual designs or patches. And why does the creed say it's made "from the finest material TRIMMED with genuine leather"? It looks like the outside is completely leather to me. I agree with Whateve, it's Questionable at best. Don't take a chance.


----------



## mattyt

I recently purchased this cute little tote, approx 10" long x 9.5" wide, but I can't find any info on it.  Can anyone please help?  It has a zippered middle compartment and a red fabric lining.  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

mattyt said:


> I recently purchased this cute little tote, approx 10" long x 9.5" wide, but I can't find any info on it.  Can anyone please help?  It has a zippered middle compartment and a red fabric lining.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816755
> View attachment 4816756
> View attachment 4816757




It was called a Vachetta Small Tote and made in 2000. Here's the website page from 2001:


----------



## mattyt

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Vachetta Small Tote and made in 2000. Here's the website page from 2001:
> 
> View attachment 4816814


Thank-you!!!  I love this little bag!


----------



## reemqf

I got this bag as a gift but I don't like it , I want to sell it but unfortunately I don't know the real price , alot of ppl tell me it is over $1,000 , if u know anything about this bag please tell me. and do you know where I can sell it ?


----------



## BeenBurned

reemqf said:


> I got this bag as a gift but I don't like it , I want to sell it but unfortunately I don't know the real price , alot of ppl tell me it is over $1,000 , if u know anything about this bag please tell me. and do you know where I can sell it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821295


Before the bag can be identified, it needs to be verified as authentic. (Since you received it as a gift, you cannot be 100% sure of authenticity and sadly, many people have received fakes as gifts.)

Please post pictures on the authentication thread, referring to the post at the top of the page for the pictures and info needed. 





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dissyg

Hi, so my mom dropped a few Coach bags off for me to do whatever I want with. I am all about the leather, all the time, while she tends to like the more eclectic stuff. Two of them aren’t interesting for me - they look like 90s logo bags with the soft canvas.

I was hoping someone would be able to ID this one though. It has leather trim, and the Canvas seems to be the more treated modern type. It may have been an outlet bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

dissyg said:


> Hi, so my mom dropped a few Coach bags off for me to do whatever I want with. I am all about the leather, all the time, while she tends to like the more eclectic stuff. Two of them aren’t interesting for me - they look like 90s logo bags with the soft canvas.
> 
> I was hoping someone would be able to ID this one though. It has leather trim, and the Canvas seems to be the more treated modern type. It may have been an outlet bag?
> 
> View attachment 4824841
> View attachment 4824842



That particular one was definitely made for the factory stores. It's a genuine Heritage Stripe Multicolor Tote made in 2010.


----------



## dissyg

Hyacinth said:


> That particular one was definitely made for the factory stores. It's a genuine Heritage Stripe Multicolor Tote made in 2010.



Awesome, thanks! Wow, it's in really good condition for a 10-year-old MFF bag (other than the scuffing on the leather corners on the bottom, it's pretty much pristine. The inside is spotlessly clean). My mom takes good care of her stuff.


----------



## Mogambo66

Can anyone identify this shark  key fob? I was hoping to find out the style number, name, retail price, etc. It looks to me like it might have been from the men’s collection. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mogambo66 said:


> Can anyone identify this shark  key fob? I was hoping to find out the style number, name, retail price, etc. It looks to me like it might have been from the men’s collection. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4826954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826955


30969 3D sharky


----------



## Mogambo66

BeenBurned said:


> 30969 3D sharky
> 
> View attachment 4826980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826981


Thank you so much for your help BeenBurned!


----------



## Caspin22

Hyacinth said:


> Not only that, but it also seems too late to be an Italy bag. Very few bags were made in Italy after 2000 and most of them would have been exotic leathers or suede styles with unusual designs or patches. And why does the creed say it's made "from the finest material TRIMMED with genuine leather"? It looks like the outside is completely leather to me. I agree with Whateve, it's Questionable at best. Don't take a chance.



The period dots on the creed look unusually large to me.  On a creed like this on a bag in question, I check the spelling of every word, because usually there's something spelled wrong, but not in this case.  Weird, it's a mystery!


----------



## NeedHelp01

My mom wants me to sell these for her but I don’t know anything. I need IDs please. I think they are real


----------



## Hyacinth

NeedHelp01 said:


> My mom wants me to sell these for her but I don’t know anything. I need IDs please. I think they are real




You need to have them authenticated first. Only genuine Coaches deserve names and identifications. And it's impossible to authenticate anything with just one photo.

Please use the 'Authenticate This Coach' thread in the Coach SHOPPING Forum. Read the instructions in the first and second posts there, and at the top of every page of that thread (the one that says IMPORTANT READ ME) carefully, follow them completely and post your authentication request and the required photos and information on the most recent (last) page of posts using the POST REPLY box under the most recent posts.

Please be sure that the photos of the inside patches with the creeds and serial numbers are easily readable. If possible, we also need to know where your mother bought them.





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




When getting them authenticated you can ask for the names of the bags and when they were made.

If they're fake, it's a federal offense to sell counterfeit items anywhere in the US and also illegal almost anywhere else. Saying "I think they're real" doesn't protect you if they're not.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello,
Regarding this cute charm (picture borrowed from Ebay), I am wondering if there were more like it made in other styles.

I have seen many purse charms in enamel, but only this one in leather. How old are they?

TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello,
> Regarding this cute charm (picture borrowed from Ebay), I am wondering if there were more like it made in other styles.
> 
> I have seen many purse charms in enamel, but only this one in leather. How old are they?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4832391


This one was made around 2012 for the Legacy line. They also made a miniature duffle around the same time. There were several purse charms made out of leather over the years. If you count the coin purse pouches, like the city key fob, those were made in the mid 90s. There was a miniature ergo made in the 90s. There was another 3-D ergo made around 2007 with anniversary stripe lining. There were several flat leather purse charms made for factory. There are many more than are pictured here.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> This one was made around 2012 for the Legacy line. They also made a miniature duffle around the same time. There were several purse charms made out of leather over the years. If you count the coin purse pouches, like the city key fob, those were made in the mid 90s. There was a miniature ergo made in the 90s. There was another 3-D ergo made around 2007 with anniversary stripe lining. There were several flat leather purse charms made for factory. There are many more than are pictured here.
> 
> View attachment 4832587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832592


Now I want some of those...man....is there no end to this Coach obsession!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Now I want some of those...man....is there no end to this Coach obsession!


You don't want to go down that rabbit hole! You'll kid yourself by saying they don't take up much room. Before you know it, you'll have more of them than purses. Ask me how I know.


----------



## whateve

Here's a few I've had in my possession.


----------



## Lake Effect

I did see that fuscia hobo at a flea market and I made myself say no!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> This one was made around 2012 for the Legacy line. They also made a miniature duffle around the same time. There were several purse charms made out of leather over the years. If you count the coin purse pouches, like the city key fob, those were made in the mid 90s. There was a miniature ergo made in the 90s. There was another 3-D ergo made around 2007 with anniversary stripe lining. There were several flat leather purse charms made for factory. There are many more than are pictured here.
> 
> View attachment 4832587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832592



Thank you so much, I knew about some leather "purse type charms", but I was curious about the ones that are a mini version of the style, if there was a collection like the older brass ones that were four.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> Here's a few I've had in my possession.
> 
> View attachment 4832779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832780


Very nice and so cute, I have never really been into charms, but I really like those that are like the tiny version of a purse in leather, not like the mini Bennets of today.


----------



## CPSE

I’m curious because I’ve not seen this one before, does anyone know what style this is? It looks like a combo of styles glued together, haha.
https://etsy.me/2YTgdMR
Edit: @houseof999 why are you wowing! Is this something I should be buying? haha jk  
Edit 2: Lurkers be lurking? Maybe! Anyway, I didn’t want it but I am curious about the style still...


----------



## valv54

CPSE said:


> I’m curious because I’ve not seen this one before, does anyone know what style this is? It looks like a combo of styles glued together, haha.
> https://etsy.me/2YTgdMR
> Edit: @houseof999 why are you wowing! Is this something I should be buying? haha jk
> Edit 2: Lurkers be lurking? Maybe! Anyway, I didn’t want it but I am curious about the style still...


Did someone glue 2 bags together?


----------



## Hyacinth

CPSE said:


> I’m curious because I’ve not seen this one before, does anyone know what style this is? It looks like a combo of styles glued together, haha.
> https://etsy.me/2YTgdMR
> Edit: @houseof999 why are you wowing! Is this something I should be buying? haha jk
> Edit 2: Lurkers be lurking? Maybe! Anyway, I didn’t want it but I am curious about the style still...



It looks like a variation on a Twin Clutch but the closure details are different. Interesting.

Just took a quick look through my early 1990s catalogs and haven't been able to find it. Will keep looking...


ETA - there's another one in my photo files but no info on that one either. Saved to file December 19, 2014.
We didn't know what it was back then either:




__





						ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
					

I wonder whether this is something Jed would be interested in for the archives. I bet he would! Would you want to part with it?




					forum.purseblog.com
				









and a slightly more "used" one in Black, saved to file August 25, 2014






So it's definitely genuine, but what exactly is it?

The "Kinda-Like-a-Twin-Clutch" mystery deepens. And with the Archive now on the Endangered Species List, it's not likely to be solved any time soon.


----------



## CPSE

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a variation on a Twin Clutch but the closure details are different. Interesting.


Yes! I thought it was a twin clutch style because it was double sided but I had to do a double take (haha) because both sides don’t look like the twin clutch. I thought also similarly to @valv54 that someone stitched or glued two bags together


----------



## valv54

CPSE said:


> Yes! I thought it was a twin clutch style because it was double sided but I had to do a double take (haha) because both sides don’t look like the twin clutch. I thought also similarly to @valv54 that someone stitched or glued two bags together


Is it a real thing?!


----------



## Narnanz

CPSE said:


> I’m curious because I’ve not seen this one before, does anyone know what style this is? It looks like a combo of styles glued together, haha.
> https://etsy.me/2YTgdMR
> Edit: @houseof999 why are you wowing! Is this something I should be buying? haha jk
> Edit 2: Lurkers be lurking? Maybe! Anyway, I didn’t want it but I am curious about the style still...


I kind of liked the look...just something curious to put on the display shelf


----------



## CPSE

Narnanz said:


> I kind of liked the look...just something curious to put on the display shelf


I liked it too, just couldn’t justify adding another black bag that is on the small side!


----------



## houseof999

CPSE said:


> I’m curious because I’ve not seen this one before, does anyone know what style this is? It looks like a combo of styles glued together, haha.
> https://etsy.me/2YTgdMR
> Edit: @houseof999 why are you wowing! Is this something I should be buying? haha jk
> Edit 2: Lurkers be lurking? Maybe! Anyway, I didn’t want it but I am curious about the style still...


Lol I want to react with multiple emojis!! Wow cuz I've never seen it before!  What something anyone should be buying always depends on the buyer! It doesn't look very big. Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Lol I want to react with multiple emojis!! Wow cuz I've never seen it before!  What something anyone should be buying always depends on the buyer! It doesn't look very big. Looks pretty cool though.




Did someone here buy it? Or is this another one that we can expect to be listed in a few days at 10 times what the buyer actually paid for it? (And probably without even washing and conditioning it). My hope is for the former but the cynic in me suspects the latter.

And surprise surprise, I've added a bit more info to my original post, for anyone who missed the additions.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> Did someone here buy it? Or is this another one that we can expect to be listed in a few days at 10 times what the buyer actually paid for it? (And probably without even washing and conditioning it). My hope is for the former but the cynic in me suspects the latter.
> 
> And surprise surprise, I've added a bit more info to my original post, for anyone who missed the additions.


 
Will post when she arrives!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Will post when she arrives!!!!




Thank heaven! 

Every great Coach collection deserves at least one Mystery Bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The style number of the Rooster charm.


----------



## Narnanz

Fellow member has an Instagram page and has shown a lovely rehab if anyones interested


Edit....hmmm...why is this not loading?...phone can see it.....Desktop I cant


----------



## rkiz

Narnanz said:


> Fellow member has an Instagram page and has shown a lovely rehab if anyones interested
> 
> 
> Edit....hmmm...why is this not loading?...phone can see it.....Desktop I cant



This is me! Thanks for sharing it, maybe someone around here knows what it was called?


----------



## Narnanz

rkiz said:


> This is me! Thanks for sharing it, maybe someone around here knows what it was called?


Can you see the link on your desktop...hmm...must be just me then if so


----------



## rkiz

Narnanz said:


> Can you see the link on your desktop...hmm...must be just me then if so


Yep, I can see it on my desktop.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Can you see the link on your desktop...hmm...must be just me then if so


I see it.


----------



## Narnanz

so just mine at work. I can see it on my phone.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The style number of the Rooster charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836357


92557


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> 92557


Thanks @BeenBurned!


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> This is me! Thanks for sharing it, maybe someone around here knows what it was called?


It's a variation on the holster bag, I believe. I don't have this exact one in my files.


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> It's a variation on the holster bag, I believe. I don't have this exact one in my files.


Thank you!


----------



## NeedHelp01

Hyacinth said:


> You need to have them authenticated first. Only genuine Coaches deserve names and identifications. And it's impossible to authenticate anything with just one photo.
> 
> Please use the 'Authenticate This Coach' thread in the Coach SHOPPING Forum. Read the instructions in the first and second posts there, and at the top of every page of that thread (the one that says IMPORTANT READ ME) carefully, follow them completely and post your authentication request and the required photos and information on the most recent (last) page of posts using the POST REPLY box under the most recent posts.
> 
> Please be sure that the photos of the inside patches with the creeds and serial numbers are easily readable. If possible, we also need to know where your mother bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When getting them authenticated you can ask for the names of the bags and when they were made.
> 
> If they're fake, it's a federal offense to sell counterfeit items anywhere in the US and also illegal almost anywhere else. Saying "I think they're real" doesn't protect you if they're not.



I got them authenticated in that thread. Can I get help identifying them now please? Thank you for the help!


----------



## Hyacinth

NeedHelp01 said:


> I got them authenticated in that thread. Can I get help identifying them now please? Thank you for the help!




Sorry, I'm not seeing any pictures.


----------



## houseof999

999 pages!


----------



## NeedHelp01

Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, I'm not seeing any pictures.



Sorry about that!


----------



## whateve

NeedHelp01 said:


> Sorry about that!



I don't know the exact official name but it is a pebbled leather medium Brooke.


----------



## NeedHelp01

whateve said:


> I don't know the exact official name but it is a pebbled leather medium Brooke.


There are two there. Which one? Do you know the other?


----------



## whateve

NeedHelp01 said:


> Sorry about that!





NeedHelp01 said:


> There are two there. Which one? Do you know the other?


Sorry. I believe it is a Hamptons Signature medium carryall.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> Thank heaven!
> 
> Every great Coach collection deserves at least one Mystery Bag!


She’s here!!


----------



## Mogambo66

Does anyone know what bag or line of bags this hang tag may have come from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lady Zilia

Hello, 
I have been trying to find out more information about a purse I purchased. I’m struggling a little because it’s black and the creed tag is also black. Making this very challenging to read to begin with. At any rate, I have gone to a few places to try to read about Coach and they all say that it has to have the signature “C” to be authentic. Clearly, this does not have those. So, according to those websites and articles, this would not be authentic. However, I have seen quite a few Coach purses that do not have the signature “C” on them. 
Also, none of those websites and articles helped me figure out anything about this purse. I am hoping someone here will be able to help me, please.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lady Zilia said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying to find out more information about a purse I purchased. I’m struggling a little because it’s black and the creed tag is also black. Making this very challenging to read to begin with. At any rate, I have gone to a few places to try to read about Coach and they all say that it has to have the signature “C” to be authentic. Clearly, this does not have those. So, according to those websites and articles, this would not be authentic. However, I have seen quite a few Coach purses that do not have the signature “C” on them.
> Also, none of those websites and articles helped me figure out anything about this purse. I am hoping someone here will be able to help me, please.




I don't know where you're finding sites that are putting out such bad information! Not only does a Coach NOT have to have Signature Cs, but probably less than one percent of Coach's all-leather styles even have Signature Cs. That's a pattern used on fabrics, not leather, except for a few rare Embossed leather styles.  And on top of that, probably half the Signature C "Coach" bags you see on the street are probably fakes. Wherever you found that - excuse the language - BS, don't EVER go back there!

Yours is genuine, made in 2007. I don't have a name for it since it was made for the Factory Outlet stores and those styles didn't have any public websites back then but it looks like something from their Hamptons line. There are more than 2 dozen currently listed on Ebay but none seems to still have the original price tag with the official name.








						coach 11196 in Clothing, Shoes & Accessories for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				




At least 95 percent of the so-called "information" you find about Coach by searching on the internet is either partly or completely wrong. If you need answers and not bull-poop, come here first.


----------



## Lady Zilia

Hyacinth said:


> I don't know where you're finding sites that are putting out such bad information! Not only does a Coach NOT have to have Signature Cs, but probably less than one percent of Coach's all-leather styles even have Signature Cs. That's a pattern used on fabrics, not leather, except for a few rare Embossed leather styles.  And on top of that, probably half the Signature C "Coach" bags you see on the street are probably fakes. Wherever you found that - excuse the language - BS, don't EVER go back there!
> 
> Yours is genuine, made in 2007. I don't have a name for it since it was made for the Factory Outlet stores and those styles didn't have any public websites back then but it looks like something from their Hamptons line.
> 
> At least 95 percent of the so-called "information" you find about Coach by searching on the internet is either partly or completely wrong. If you need answers and not bull-poop, come here first.



Thank you so much! You are super awesome! Btw, Hyacinth is my favorite on Keeping Up Appearances! I wish I could still watch that show.
I will definitely come here first for Coach information from now on!  
I appreciate your quick response and your entertaining explanation!


----------



## mpd

Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse - shopgoodwill.com
					

Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse Description:  This is brown leather.  Creed #9962.  Comes with Certificate of Authenticity by Entrupy.  Snaps on the bottom. Manufacturer:  Coach Dimensions:  Approximately 13" x 9 1/2". Condition:  Inside is clean.  There are some scuffs to the outside that...




					www.shopgoodwill.com
				




I’m curious about what this is? Wondering why it went for so much at auction.


----------



## BeenBurned

mpd said:


> Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse Description:  This is brown leather.  Creed #9962.  Comes with Certificate of Authenticity by Entrupy.  Snaps on the bottom. Manufacturer:  Coach Dimensions:  Approximately 13" x 9 1/2". Condition:  Inside is clean.  There are some scuffs to the outside that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m curious about what this is? Wondering why it went for so much at auction.


This is a case where Entrupy was lucky and got the authentication right. It's a Mail Pouch and in the following post, Hyacinth posted the catalog page.





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## mpd

BeenBurned said:


> This is a case where Entrupy was lucky and got the authentication right. It's a Mail Pouch and in the following post, Hyacinth posted the catalog page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

mpd said:


> Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Authentic Coach Unique Vintage Purse Description:  This is brown leather.  Creed #9962.  Comes with Certificate of Authenticity by Entrupy.  Snaps on the bottom. Manufacturer:  Coach Dimensions:  Approximately 13" x 9 1/2". Condition:  Inside is clean.  There are some scuffs to the outside that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m curious about what this is? Wondering why it went for so much at auction.


In the past four years I have been browsing listings, that is only the second time I have seen a listing online for that style. I don’t think they were produced for long. Did you see it was offered at GW a few weeks ago and the winning bid was $401??


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Hi everyone

Before I head off for help with authentication, please can anyone ID this battered and bruised lady for me?

Her creed is faint so I have brushed some Urban Decay on it.  Original sale link attached (she is considerably rougher than I was led to believe from the original listing images).









						Large Vintage COACH Distressed Leather Nose Bag Brown Leather  | eBay
					

<p>Large Vintage COACH Distressed Leather Nose Bag Brown Leather. Condition is Used. </p><p>Dispatched with Royal Mail 2st Class.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




TYIA

Zoe xx


----------



## mpd

Lake Effect said:


> In the past four years I have been browsing listings, that is only the second time I have seen a listing online for that style. I don’t think they were produced for long. Did you see it was offered at GW a few weeks ago and the winning bid was $401??


I did! I was wondering why the bid was so high on it! Good to know what makes it special  I hadn't seen the style before and didn't know what I was looking at.


----------



## Hyacinth

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Before I head off for help with authentication, please can anyone ID this battered and bruised lady for me?
> 
> Her creed is faint so I have brushed some Urban Decay on it.  Original sale link attached (she is considerably rougher than I was led to believe from the original listing images).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Vintage COACH Distressed Leather Nose Bag Brown Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Large Vintage COACH Distressed Leather Nose Bag Brown Leather. Condition is Used. </p><p>Dispatched with Royal Mail 2st Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYIA
> 
> Zoe xx
> 
> View attachment 4843655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843658




I can authenticate it right now. It's genuine and made in the early 1990s. I believe it's a Delancey Drawstring from the Lightweight line,style 4122. If you're going to rehab it, check with Whateve or the other experts at the Rehab and Rescue club, the lightweights' leather was a bit different from the heavier glove-tanned leather used in the "regular" Coaches.

If the measurements in this catalog page match your bag, it's a Delancey. If you're in the UK and don't have a conversion chart or app handy, 10 inches = approx. 25cm, 12 1/2 inches = about 32cm, 6 1/2 inches = 16cm, and 42 inches = 105cm.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Hyacinth said:


> I don't know where you're finding sites that are putting out such bad information! Not only does a Coach NOT have to have Signature Cs, but probably less than one percent of Coach's all-leather styles even have Signature Cs. That's a pattern used on fabrics, not leather, except for a few rare Embossed leather styles.  And on top of that, probably half the Signature C "Coach" bags you see on the street are probably fakes. Wherever you found that - excuse the language - BS, don't EVER go back there!
> 
> Yours is genuine, made in 2007. I don't have a name for it since it was made for the Factory Outlet stores and those styles didn't have any public websites back then but it looks like something from their Hamptons line. There are more than 2 dozen currently listed on Ebay but none seems to still have the original price tag with the official name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coach 11196 in Clothing, Shoes & Accessories for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 95 percent of the so-called "information" you find about Coach by searching on the internet is either partly or completely wrong. If you need answers and not bull-poop, come here first.


@Hyacinth Thank you so much! I’m so glad that all your guidance is paying off. I do want to rehab her, but she has some terrible ink spots. I will post separate pics on the rehab pages and seek support from @whateve and others to learn how best to clean her up.  Thank you again for your time and wisdom. I will check measurements as well and report back.  Zoe xx


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Hyacinth said:


> I can authenticate it right now. It's genuine and made in the early 1990s. I believe it's a Delancey Drawstring from the Lightweight line,style 4122. If you're going to rehab it, check with Whateve or the other experts at the Rehab and Rescue club, the lightweights' leather was a bit different from the heavier glove-tanned leather used in the "regular" Coaches.
> 
> If the measurements in this catalog page match your bag, it's a Delancey. If you're in the UK and don't have a conversion chart or app handy, 10 inches = approx. 25cm, 12 1/2 inches = about 32cm, 6 1/2 inches = 16cm, and 42 inches = 105cm.
> 
> View attachment 4843735


I replied to the wrong piece, so sorry...


Hyacinth said:


> I can authenticate it right now. It's genuine and made in the early 1990s. I believe it's a Delancey Drawstring from the Lightweight line,style 4122. If you're going to rehab it, check with Whateve or the other experts at the Rehab and Rescue club, the lightweights' leather was a bit different from the heavier glove-tanned leather used in the "regular" Coaches.
> 
> If the measurements in this catalog page match your bag, it's a Delancey. If you're in the UK and don't have a conversion chart or app handy, 10 inches = approx. 25cm, 12 1/2 inches = about 32cm, 6 1/2 inches = 16cm, and 42 inches = 105cm.
> 
> View attachment 4843735


I posted on the wrong piece, sorry...
@Hyacinth Thank you so much! I’m so glad that all your guidance is paying off. I do want to rehab her, but she has some terrible ink spots. I will post separate pics on the rehab pages and seek support from @whateve and others to learn how best to clean her up. Thank you again for your time and wisdom. I will check measurements as well and report back. Zoe xx


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The style number for this boot charm?


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The style number for this boot charm?
> View attachment 4846014


92199


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> 92199


Thank you @whateve


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could identify what this coin purse/wallet is? These are not my pictures, I just found them via google: 





Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shawn Steele

New to the Forum. Not sure if this post is in the right place.

I picked this Coach Coat up at a garage sale for $10.00. Can some one ID this coat and let me know if it looks authentic? Couldn't find anything like it online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Shawn Steele said:


> New to the Forum. Not sure if this post is in the right place.
> 
> I picked this Coach Coat up at a garage sale for $10.00. Can some one ID this coat and let me know if it looks authentic? Couldn't find anything like it online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4846731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846734




Aren't there any labels showing the fabric content and care instructions? If it was made in the US like the tag says, it should have all the sewn-in tags required by law. I'm not sure when those laws requiring a full set of labels went into effect or when Coach started making clothing items, but I think the labeling laws go back to the 1970s? *Maybe someone who sells or collects vintage clothing might know.  *

And the earliest I've seen leather outerwear in their catalogs is 1992. The earliest leather clothing labels in my files are from 1995, below are several examples. Click on the thummbnails to enlarge. Obviously, earlier genuine clothing might have more basic labeling, but the few labels in your jacket seem a bit too basic. Also there are NO wool clothing items in any of those early catalogs, other than scarves and gloves:







Items should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum if there is no verifiable proof that they're authentic.


*MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


----------



## Shawn Steele

Hyacinth said:


> Aren't there any labels showing the fabric content and care instructions? If it was made in the US like the tag says, it should have all the sewn-in tags required by law. I'm not sure when those laws requiring a full set of labels went into effect or when Coach started making clothing items, but I think the labeling laws go back to the 1970s? *Maybe someone who sells or collects vintage clothing might know.  *
> 
> And the earliest I've seen leather outerwear in their catalogs is 1992. The earliest leather clothing labels in my files are from 1995, below are several examples. Click on the thummbnails to enlarge. Obviously, earlier genuine clothing might have more basic labeling, but the few labels in your jacket seem a bit too basic:
> 
> View attachment 4846784
> View attachment 4846785
> View attachment 4846786
> 
> 
> 
> Items should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum if there is no verifiable proof that they're authentic.
> 
> 
> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


This is the only other tag.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Hyacinth

Shawn Steele said:


> This is the only other tag.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn
> 
> View attachment 4846814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846815




Is the lining also 100 percent wool? That doesn't look like a wool lining in the photos, it looks like acetate or polyester. If there's no tag showing the kind of fabric the lining is made of, I doubt very much if it was made by Coach. Coach didn't start making clothing items with no leather content until very recently (around 2004 IIRC), and any genuine Coach would have the full set of content and care labels as required by US law, and would not have been made in the US, and would sometimes but not always have a tag with a serial number and production codes.


----------



## Hyacinth

Here's an example of a denim jacket from the Poppies For Peace collection from around 2004-05. There are several photos showing the various fabric and care tags and the large Coach label, none of them resemble the tags in your jacket.:









						COACH Denim Jacket POPPY for PEACE Size XS Leather Flowers BlueJean RARE VINTAGE  | eBay
					

COACH LeatherwareLimited Edition POPPY for PEACE Denim Jacket. Special LIMITED EDITION from the POPPY for PEACE line, 2004. Deliberate light distressing to denim & leather by Coach's design. Large 2 x 3 1/4 leather Coach logo label at back hem in brown with red edge-paint.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shawn Steele

Hyacinth said:


> Is the lining also 100 percent wool? That doesn't look like a wool lining in the photos, it looks like acetate or polyester. If there's no tag showing the kind of fabric the lining is made of, I doubt very much if it was made by Coach. Coach didn't start making clothing items with no leather content until very recently (around 2004 IIRC), and any genuine Coach would have the full set of content and care labels as required by US law, and would not have been made in the US, and would sometimes but not always have a tag with a serial number and production codes.



The Only Leather is a strip on the inside. Feels like wool to me on the bottom half of the inside and a silky fabric on the upper half. See Pics

Thanks,

Again


----------



## BeenBurned

Shawn Steele said:


> New to the Forum. Not sure if this post is in the right place.
> 
> I picked this Coach Coat up at a garage sale for $10.00. Can some one ID this coat and let me know if it looks authentic? Couldn't find anything like it online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4846731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846734





Hyacinth said:


> Aren't there any labels showing the fabric content and care instructions? If it was made in the US like the tag says, it should have all the sewn-in tags required by law. I'm not sure when those laws requiring a full set of labels went into effect or when Coach started making clothing items, but I think the labeling laws go back to the 1970s? *Maybe someone who sells or collects vintage clothing might know.  *
> 
> And the earliest I've seen leather outerwear in their catalogs is 1992. The earliest leather clothing labels in my files are from 1995, below are several examples. Click on the thummbnails to enlarge. Obviously, earlier genuine clothing might have more basic labeling, but the few labels in your jacket seem a bit too basic. Also there are NO wool clothing items in any of those early catalogs, other than scarves and gloves:
> 
> View attachment 4846784
> View attachment 4846785
> View attachment 4846786
> 
> 
> 
> Items should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum if there is no verifiable proof that they're authentic.
> 
> 
> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*





Shawn Steele said:


> This is the only other tag.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn
> 
> View attachment 4846814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846815





Shawn Steele said:


> The Only Leather is a strip on the inside. Feels like wool to me on the bottom half of the inside and a silky fabric on the upper half. See Pics
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Again
> 
> View attachment 4846885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846887


I'm 99.9999% sure it's fake.

Most frequently, I've seen the "Coach" neck label in hundreds of fake neck ties. (The color of the label can vary.)

Here are some examples of fake ties. As shown in one of the pictures, the ties also have that wrong logo on the back of the bottom of the fake ties:







*ETA: I don't sell vintage clothing but over the years, I've seen and reported hundreds of fake ties with that same label. *


----------



## Minchanka

Shawn Steele said:


> New to the Forum. Not sure if this post is in the right place.
> 
> I picked this Coach Coat up at a garage sale for $10.00. Can some one ID this coat and let me know if it looks authentic? Couldn't find anything like it online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4846731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846734


Curious, what do the sleeves look like - do they have buttons?  And if yes, can you unbutton them?

Are you sure that the leather strip is leather?


----------



## Shawn Steele

Minchanka said:


> Curious, what do the sleeves look like - do they have buttons?  And if yes, can you unbutton them?
> 
> Are you sure that the leather strip is leather?


No buttons on the sleeves. The leather feels like a soft suede.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shawn Steele said:


> New to the Forum. Not sure if this post is in the right place.
> 
> I picked this Coach Coat up at a garage sale for $10.00. Can some one ID this coat and let me know if it looks authentic? Couldn't find anything like it online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4846731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846734





Hyacinth said:


> Aren't there any labels showing the fabric content and care instructions? If it was made in the US like the tag says, it should have all the sewn-in tags required by law. I'm not sure when those laws requiring a full set of labels went into effect or when Coach started making clothing items, but I think the labeling laws go back to the 1970s? *Maybe someone who sells or collects vintage clothing might know.  *
> 
> And the earliest I've seen leather outerwear in their catalogs is 1992. The earliest leather clothing labels in my files are from 1995, below are several examples. Click on the thummbnails to enlarge. Obviously, earlier genuine clothing might have more basic labeling, but the few labels in your jacket seem a bit too basic. Also there are NO wool clothing items in any of those early catalogs, other than scarves and gloves:
> 
> View attachment 4846784
> View attachment 4846785
> View attachment 4846786
> 
> 
> 
> Items should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum if there is no verifiable proof that they're authentic.
> 
> 
> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*





Shawn Steele said:


> This is the only other tag.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn
> 
> View attachment 4846814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846815





BeenBurned said:


> I'm 99.9999% sure it's fake.
> 
> Most frequently, I've seen the "Coach" neck label in hundreds of fake neck ties. (The color of the label can vary.)
> 
> Here are some examples of fake ties. As shown in one of the pictures, the ties also have that wrong logo on the back of the bottom of the fake ties:
> 
> 
> *ETA: I don't sell vintage clothing but over the years, I've seen and reported hundreds of fake ties with that same label. *





Shawn Steele said:


> No buttons on the sleeves. The leather feels like a soft suede.


So the only "Coach" marking/label is that blue fake one on the neck?

Is it sewn on or is it a sticky label? If you can peel it off or snip the stitches (if sewn), you'll have a nice generic coat but the coat isn't made by Coach. 

If you decide to donate it, please remove the label so another buyer won't be fooled.


----------



## Speedster70

My BFF sent me this snap of a bag she wants me to find her. She says it's Coach but without an ID I am coming up empty, Help!

Thanks


----------



## Mambutt

Speedster70 said:


> My BFF sent me this snap of a bag she wants me to find her. She says it's Coach but without an ID I am coming up empty, Help!
> 
> Thanks


Looks like it could be an Elle Hobo, style #F37810


----------



## Speedster70

Mambutt said:


> Looks like it could be an Elle Hobo, style #F37810
> 
> View attachment 4851479


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all, does anyone know what this girls name is? She has a metal tag. I forgot measurements, let me know if you need them


----------



## Busykitty

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could identify what this coin purse/wallet is? These are not my pictures, I just found them via google:
> 
> View attachment 4846677
> View attachment 4846678
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It’s a zip around compact clutch #6901


----------



## Hyacinth

Speedster70 said:


> My BFF sent me this snap of a bag she wants me to find her. She says it's Coach but without an ID I am coming up empty, Help!
> 
> Thanks





Mambutt said:


> Looks like it could be an Elle Hobo, style #F37810
> 
> View attachment 4851479




I don't have any ideas about the name, but the bag the girlfriend is looking for seems to have whipstitching on the front. The Elle Hobo has rivets.

I don't have any idea what it is though, sorry.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Busykitty said:


> It’s a zip around compact clutch #6901



Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> View attachment 4851515
> View attachment 4851516
> View attachment 4851517
> View attachment 4851518
> 
> 
> Hello all, does anyone know what this girls name is? She has a metal tag. I forgot measurements, let me know if you need them


this is the third or fourth one I've seen. I have one. I've never found a name. I'm sure it is a Bonnie Cashin design. She made a similar version for Myers.


----------



## Narnanz

Busykitty said:


> View attachment 4851515
> View attachment 4851516
> View attachment 4851517
> View attachment 4851518
> 
> 
> Hello all, does anyone know what this girls name is? She has a metal tag. I forgot measurements, let me know if you need them


Cool bag....man you all find the good ones


----------



## MadisonBG

whateve said:


> this is the third or fourth one I've seen. I have one. I've never found a name. I'm sure it is a Bonnie Cashin design. She made a similar version for Myers.


Stunning. ❤️


----------



## MonsieurMode

Could someone please ID this Hobo Bag?


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> Could someone please ID this Hobo Bag?
> 
> View attachment 4855692
> 
> View attachment 4855718


Is this from a Coach campaign? I don't recall ever seeing that exact style. There is a similar style called the ergo hobo from around 1997 but it didn't have a buckle. I don't think anything in this line had buckles. They were specifically made without hardware.


----------



## MonsieurMode

whateve said:


> Is this from a Coach campaign? I don't recall ever seeing that exact style. There is a similar style called the ergo hobo from around 1997 but it didn't have a buckle. I don't think anything in this line had buckles. They were specifically made without hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4856021



Thanks for your input! 

It's from the new Coach Spring 2021 Collection --however, the Lookbook includes new and vintage styles. Judging by the wear on the Hobo in the first image, it looks like it's a vintage one. 

I also couldn't find an Ergo hogo with an adjustable strap on it.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Morning Lovelies,

I’ve just acquired this cutie Turtle.  Does he have an official name or year of release?

He measures 6.5 x 5 cms

TYIA as always


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Morning Lovelies,
> 
> I’ve just acquired this cutie Turtle.  Does he have an official name or year of release?
> 
> He measures 6.5 x 5 cms
> 
> TYIA as always


92095, I think 2007. I think the name is tortoise although it looks more like a sea turtle to me.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

whateve said:


> 92095, I think 2007. I think the name is tortoise although it looks more like a sea turtle to me.


@whateve Thank you so much for identifying him for me.  I agree that he looks like a sea turtle rather than a tortoise!


----------



## JustYourStyle

Good morning! I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? It's a dark, olive green and says made in Italy. I find no tags anywhere inside besides the creed shown and no number listed. Also, is there a timeline of coach bags I could find? I am new here & having a little trouble finding things.  Thank you


----------



## whateve

JustYourStyle said:


> Good morning! I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? It's a dark, olive green and says made in Italy. I find no tags anywhere inside besides the creed shown and no number listed. Also, is there a timeline of coach bags I could find? I am new here & having a little trouble finding things.  Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4858946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858950


It's from the Sheridan line, made in the early 90s. In order to identify the specific style, we need measurements.

I don't know of a timeline of bags. There are too many styles to catalog. However, there are general rules to determining when a bag was made. Those are detailed in the salearea guides. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/

ETA: It could be a Charleston bag if the measurements match.


----------



## JustYourStyle

whateve said:


> It's from the Sheridan line, made in the early 90s. In order to identify the specific style, we need measurements.
> 
> I don't know of a timeline of bags. There are too many styles to catalog. However, there are general rules to determining when a bag was made. Those are detailed in the salearea guides. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/
> 
> ETA: It could be a Charleston bag if the measurements match.
> 
> View attachment 4858961


 Thank you so much for the info!! 

measurements: 9.5" x 6.5" x 2.5".  Looks like it's Charleston.  Amazing!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## orangekitty121

Can someone ID this guy?
Looks like a pre creed vtg bag but I also am suspicious about the stitching and the button


----------



## Ravvie99

nm


----------



## rkiz

orangekitty121 said:


> Can someone ID this guy?
> Looks like a pre creed vtg bag but I also am suspicious about the stitching and the button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864014
> View attachment 4864015
> View attachment 4864016
> View attachment 4864017
> View attachment 4864018


Horseshoe Belt Bag, I think from the 90s? This catalog picture calls it "new" but I'm not sure what year it's from.


----------



## Hyacinth

rkiz said:


> Horseshoe Belt Bag, I think from the 90s? This catalog picture calls it "new" but I'm not sure what year it's from.
> 
> View attachment 4864024




I agree with your identification. It's from the Holiday 1993 catalog.


----------



## rkiz

Hyacinth said:


> I agree with your identification. It's from the Holiday 1993 catalog.


Thanks for confirming the year


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello knowledgeable ladies, 

Earlier I saw on Etsy this Coach bag that I had never seen before, pre-creed, Bonnie Cashin design (?) I would love to know more 
I imagine rare because of the price, that I could not afford, LOL but it's been sold already.

Any ideas? TIA

link


----------



## Narnanz

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello knowledgeable ladies,
> 
> Earlier I saw on Etsy this Coach bag that I had never seen before, pre-creed, Bonnie Cashin design (?) I would love to know more
> I imagine rare because of the price, that I could not afford, LOL but it's been sold already.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA
> 
> link


That is Awesome!


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello knowledgeable ladies,
> 
> Earlier I saw on Etsy this Coach bag that I had never seen before, pre-creed, Bonnie Cashin design (?) I would love to know more
> I imagine rare because of the price, that I could not afford, LOL but it's been sold already.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA
> 
> link


I hate that Etsy doesn't show selling prices once something is sold. 

Although that bag looks authentic (and gorgeous), beware. The seller VintageCloset21 has this one for $359! I wonder if she verified authenticity of it. 





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Ravvie99

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello knowledgeable ladies,
> 
> Earlier I saw on Etsy this Coach bag that I had never seen before, pre-creed, Bonnie Cashin design (?) I would love to know more
> I imagine rare because of the price, that I could not afford, LOL but it's been sold already.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA
> 
> link



From the source code it looks like $489. 
NML and I am not the buyer - I wish! First time I've seen that style, too.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I hate that Etsy doesn't show selling prices once something is sold.
> 
> Although that bag looks authentic (and gorgeous), beware. The seller VintageCloset21 has this one for $359! I wonder if she verified authenticity of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com




As Mister Spock would have said - "Fascinating". The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, does it? 

*I would definitely recommend using extreme caution if buying from VintageCloset21 on Etsy based on that listing for the Duffle Sac. Authenticate all items here first.*


----------



## WishingonaCoach

BeenBurned said:


> I hate that Etsy doesn't show selling prices once something is sold.
> 
> Although that bag looks authentic (and gorgeous), beware. The seller VintageCloset21 has this one for $359! I wonder if she verified authenticity of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com





Ravvie99 said:


> From the source code it looks like $489.
> NML and I am not the buyer - I wish! First time I've seen that style, too.





Hyacinth said:


> As Mister Spock would have said - "Fascinating". The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, does it?
> 
> *I would definitely recommend using extreme caution if buying from VintageCloset21 on Etsy based on that listing for the Duffle Sac. Authenticate all items here first.*



Thanks everyone for replying, but I guess is still a mystery, LOL


----------



## Mambutt

I have a question about this bag. Is it a Blazer and if so, is that the original strap? I love the shoulder pad thing but the catalog photo doesn't show it. 








						Vintage COACH Blazer Bag #9830 burgandy crossbody shoulder bag zip top -- Unique  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Blazer Bag #9830 burgandy crossbody shoulder bag zip top -- Unique at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

Mambutt said:


> I have a question about this bag. Is it a Blazer and if so, is that the original strap? I love the shoulder pad thing but the catalog photo doesn't show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage COACH Blazer Bag #9830 burgandy crossbody shoulder bag zip top -- Unique  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Blazer Bag #9830 burgandy crossbody shoulder bag zip top -- Unique at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


The original blazer doesn't have a shoulder pad. It's probably the original strap and the shoulder pad has been added. The pictures are so bad I can't tell but it looks too shiny like it might have been polished.


----------



## Mambutt

whateve said:


> The original blazer doesn't have a shoulder pad. It's probably the original strap and the shoulder pad has been added. The pictures are so bad I can't tell but it looks too shiny like it might have been polished.


Darn, it looks so cute! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kylelizabeth

What is this bag?? I can't find anything similar on the internet. It has that top bar like a Willis. The Style number is A7B-5292. Measurements are 16.5" X 14"
I don't particularly care if it's worth nothing, I just want to know how to describe it if I ever sell it. Thanks! (also well aware it's missing its straps.)


----------



## Hyacinth

kylelizabeth said:


> What is this bag?? I can't find anything similar on the internet. It has that top bar like a Willis. The Style number is A7B-5292. Measurements are 16.5" X 14"
> I don't particularly care if it's worth nothing, I just want to know how to describe it if I ever sell it. Thanks! (also well aware it's missing its straps.)
> View attachment 4867478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867480




It's genuine, from 1997, but I don't have any information on it. The top bar is called a dowel.

Maybe by the time you're ready and IF you're ever ready to sell, we may have a name. I do know that the font used in the serial number is exactly the same as another unknown Coach I happen to own  that also has a dowel top and was made in the same plant, month and year so there are still a few styles we've never seen advertised or described, they just sometimes turn up for sale. We can almost always tell if they're genuine by small details like the creed and serial number stampings.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> It's genuine, from 1997, but I don't have any information on it. The top bar is called a dowel.
> 
> Maybe by the time you're ready and IF you're ever ready to sell, we may have a name. I do know that the font used in the serial number is exactly the same as another unknown Coach I happen to own  that also has a dowel top and was made in the same plant, month and year so there are still a few styles we've never seen advertised or described, they just sometimes turn up for sale. We can almost always tell if they're genuine by small details like the creed and serial number stampings.


Im so envious of your one @Hyacinth


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Im so envious of your one @Hyacinth



My Red Mystery Willis mini-brief? Thanks, I'm glad I took a chance on that one, but the seller had over a dozen clear photos and I literally went over them with a magnifying glass before I decided to take the plunge.   

For anyone not familiar with it, click on the thumbnails:


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Im so envious of your one @Hyacinth





Hyacinth said:


> My Red Mystery Willis mini-brief? Thanks, I'm glad I took a chance on that one, but the seller had over a dozen clear photos and I literally went over them with a magnifying glass before I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> For anyone not familiar with it, click on the thumbnails:
> View attachment 4868486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868488


I've had that on my watch list since Hyacinth first posted it. I'm not optimistic about finding one though!


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I've had that on my watch list since Hyacinth first posted it. I'm not optimistic about finding one though!



I did find one in mahogany but the seller was a very young posher who wouldn't negotiate price at all and I wasn't going to pay $180 for it. She had it listed for a good month before I sent my reasonable offer at $125 and she just deleted the whole listing instead of negotiating.   I never saw it again.


----------



## reemqf

i got this bag as a gift but I don't like it , I want to sell it but unfortunately I don't know the real price , alot of ppl tell me it is over $1,000 , if u know anything about this bag please tell me. and do you know where I can sell it ?

H: 25cm
W:30cm

thank you


----------



## kylelizabeth

@Hyacinth


Thank you, Hyacinth! This is very helpful. I had heard that Purse Forum was the best place to go and I really do appreciate that someone took the time to respond. Glad to know that's called a "dowel." I have three Willis bags and I love them all, largely because of that detail.


----------



## Lake Effect

reemqf said:


> i got this bag as a gift but I don't like it , I want to sell it but unfortunately I don't know the real price , alot of ppl tell me it is over $1,000 , if u know anything about this bag please tell me. and do you know where I can sell it ?
> 
> H: 25cm
> W:30cm
> 
> thank you
> 
> View attachment 4869391
> View attachment 4869381
> View attachment 4869385
> View attachment 4869386
> View attachment 4869387
> View attachment 4869389


Hi and welcome. This style appears to be a Rogue, possibly some sort of limited edition.  First thing, I recommend you get it authenticated over in the Shopping forum. Then others can give an idea of the specifics. Assuming it is aunthentic, opinions  on value aren’t given, per the rules of the site. I’m not familiar with this style or selling, but there is a lot of info on this forum. Here is a link to AT. There is an eBay forum, but I am not sure about if there are dedicated threads to selling site comps. Good luck.




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## curlizm487

does anyone know what the second bag from the right is? i've never seen it before other than in this photo


----------



## whateve

curlizm487 said:


> does anyone know what the second bag from the right is? i've never seen it before other than in this photo
> 
> View attachment 4876600


It was called Musette. I guess Coach reused names even back then.


----------



## orangekitty121

Hi there! 
What kind of vintage coach wallet is this? 
I keep seeing similar ones online but they have removable straps. 
This one has an attached tubular one









						Coach Leather Crossbody Wallet w/ Strap
					

Shop baileygunn's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Made in the early 2000s before iPhones were a thing, so this is really just made for cards and cash. Strap is a little stiff from storage. Hard to get the color on camera, but it’s a...




					poshmark.com


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Hi there!
> What kind of vintage coach wallet is this?
> I keep seeing similar ones online but they have removable straps.
> This one has an attached tubular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Leather Crossbody Wallet w/ Strap
> 
> 
> Shop baileygunn's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Made in the early 2000s before iPhones were a thing, so this is really just made for cards and cash. Strap is a little stiff from storage. Hard to get the color on camera, but it’s a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Looks like this one


----------



## CPSE

What is this bag? I didn’t buy it but was just curious. I’ve not seen it before. 
https://merc.li/XtZ7Ndrwb

It looks like a hybrid from a bag from the Carriage line and a Logan.


----------



## whateve

CPSE said:


> What is this bag? I didn’t buy it but was just curious. I’ve not seen it before.
> https://merc.li/XtZ7Ndrwb
> 
> It looks like a hybrid from a bag from the Carriage line and a Logan.


It's a Hanover bag. Coach made a modern version around 2012.


----------



## CPSE

whateve said:


> It's a Hanover bag. Coach made a modern version around 2012.


Thanks!


----------



## nitneet

Hello everyone,
I am a fan of bags with many organizing compartments and I came across this beautiful coach satchel. 
Does anyone know what name is this coach bag style? I am in love with it and would like to buy it.
I think it's an older model.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## orangekitty121

Hello! Anyone know what style this is Vintage Coach is? It almost looks like a watson but the flap does all the way to the bottom. TIA!








						Coach Classic mini Purse.
					

Shop goldencloset38's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic mini Coach Crossbody Bag Kiss lock closure.Good vintage Condition  Missing Tag 7xL 6.5 c H 21 strap drop.




					poshmark.com


----------



## rkiz

orangekitty121 said:


> Hello! Anyone know what style this is Vintage Coach is? It almost looks like a watson but the flap does all the way to the bottom. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Classic mini Purse.
> 
> 
> Shop goldencloset38's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic mini Coach Crossbody Bag Kiss lock closure.Good vintage Condition  Missing Tag 7xL 6.5 c H 21 strap drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Mini Bag, style 9825


----------



## orangekitty121

rkiz said:


> Mini Bag, style 9825
> View attachment 4879513


Thank you!


----------



## Jcherishz

Hi can someone ID this bag for me? My mom purchased it from Macy's probably within the last 10 years. TIA!


----------



## rkiz

Jcherishz said:


> Hi can someone ID this bag for me? My mom purchased it from Macy's probably within the last 10 years. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880721
> View attachment 4880722


The number after the dash is the style number.
Edit: I think I was wrong on the style name don't listen to me on that part
Edit 2: Madison Patent Audrey is 14322W!


----------



## Jcherishz

rkiz said:


> The number after the dash is the style number.
> Edit: I think I was wrong on the style name don't listen to me on that part
> Edit 2: Madison Patent Audrey is 14322W!


thank you so much for your help! So glad the style number hasn't faded completely. Great job on reading it


----------



## WishingonaCoach

May I please get your opinions on this? TIA

I got these inserts inside a box of one of the 1996 brass charms, new never used. I am just questioning if the Coach card belongs to it or not, because although it makes sense, (store in the cloth bag, etc....) I do not believe this was called or was part of the Liquid Gloss collection, plus I am not sure this type of card were used at the time.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> May I please get your opinions on this? TIA
> 
> I got these inserts inside a box of one of the 1996 brass charms, new never used. I am just questioning if the Coach card belongs to it or not, because although it makes sense, (store in the cloth bag, etc....) I do not believe this was called or was part of the Liquid Gloss collection, plus I am not sure this type of card were used at the time.
> 
> View attachment 4881377


The collection card may have been included as those as the 4 styles they made of the charms. The Liquid Gloss card doesn't belong there. I believe the following card was included.




ETA: liquid gloss was used for a Poppy collection


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> The collection card may have been included as those as the 4 styles they made of the charms. The Liquid Gloss card doesn't belong there. I believe the following card was included.
> 
> View attachment 4881388
> 
> 
> ETA: liquid gloss was used for a Poppy collection



Thank you so much, the card I had doubts was the Liquid gloss one.


----------



## Minchanka

curlizm487 said:


> does anyone know what the second bag from the right is? i've never seen it before other than in this photo
> 
> View attachment 4876600


And while we are at it, what is the color of the bag in the middle?


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much, the card I had doubts was the Liquid gloss one.


That card with the liquid gloss info doesn't belong.


----------



## whateve

Minchanka said:


> And while we are at it, what is the color of the bag in the middle?


Hard to guess when you don't know what year it was made.


----------



## Minchanka

whateve said:


> Hard to guess when you don't know what year it was made.


What are the possibilities?  I’ve never seen such a yellow on a vintage bag.


----------



## whateve

Minchanka said:


> What are the possibilities?  I’ve never seen such a yellow on a vintage bag.


It could be saddle.




or sandstone


----------



## Narnanz

is #11422 called a Bleeker tattersall bucket bag or words to that effect?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> is #11422 called a Bleeker tattersall bucket bag or words to that effect?


It was called Bleecker leather medium duffle.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It was called Bleecker leather medium duffle.


Thank you.


----------



## suz4sure

and was researching them and saw a list of character names Coach has that refer to the styles. While looking at the list I could not find a match for my numbers. Does this mean it is a fake  Coach or just that it is not a character purse?


----------



## whateve

suz4sure said:


> and was researching them and saw a list of character names Coach has that refer to the styles. While looking at the list I could not find a match for my numbers. Does this mean it is a fake  Coach or just that it is not a character purse?
> 
> View attachment 4882435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882449


Coach used all kinds of names for purses, some more fanciful than others. The way to look for a style is to search for only the numbers after the dash. The first one was called something like signature stripe tote. I don't know the exact name. The second bag is fake. If you search the style number, you can see the style should look like these: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+12429


----------



## BeenBurned

suz4sure said:


> and was researching them and saw a list of character names Coach has that refer to the styles. While looking at the list I could not find a match for my numbers. Does this mean it is a fake  Coach or just that it is not a character purse?
> 
> View attachment 4882435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882449


Welcome to TPF.

In the future, for items you aren't sure are authentic, you should verify on the authentication thread. Read the post at the top of each page of the thread for the information we need you to post for requests.




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The first one, signature stripe tote seems okay although the style is highly faked and often, well-faked.

The second (black) one is fake.

ETA: Oops. I didn't see @whateve's reply.


----------



## Hyacinth

suz4sure said:


> and was researching them and saw a list of character names Coach has that refer to the styles. While looking at the list I could not find a match for my numbers. Does this mean it is a fake  Coach or just that it is not a character purse?
> 
> View attachment 4882435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882449




If by "character names" you mean style names, don't EVER use style names as a basis to authenticate! Coach re-uses manes multiple times, just search for "Coach madison" and see how many different styles come up. The ONLY valid way to identify and compare Coaches, and this is asuming that they're genuine, is by the *style numbers*. Names don't mean anything, and many sellers don't even know the correct names of what they're selling anyway.

In official Coach-speak, the term "character purse" doesn't even exist AFAIK. Al least I've never seen it anywhere *including* here at tPF.


----------



## BeenBurned

suz4sure said:


> and was researching them and saw a list of character names Coach has that refer to the styles. While looking at the list I could not find a match for my numbers. Does this mean it is a fake  Coach or just that it is not a character purse?





Hyacinth said:


> In official Coach-speak, the term "character purse" doesn't even exist AFAIK. Al least I've never seen it anywhere *including* here at tPF.


Re the reference to "character," I wonder if @suz4sure was trying to list and item and saw "character" as one of the item specifics that Ebay puts in for sellers to choose to add to their listings. 

This is from the listing page. Why 872,000 people search for those characters is beyond me! (I suppose for the Disney collection, a seller could add "Mickey Mouse" or for the Nasa line, maybe "astronaut." 

But this is ebay nonsense, not the manufacturers.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Re the reference to "character," I wonder if @suz4sure was trying to list and item and saw "character" as one of the item specifics that Ebay puts in for sellers to choose to add to their listings.
> 
> This is from the listing page. Why 872,000 people search for those characters is beyond me! (I suppose for the Disney collection, a seller could add "Mickey Mouse" or for the Nasa line, maybe "astronaut."
> 
> But this is ebay nonsense, not the manufacturers.
> 
> View attachment 4883403




Exactly. Sellers at the Ebay Fashion Board have been VERY vocal about their frustration at being *forced* by Ebay's wacko listing requirements to try and select and include a category that has no connection whatsoever with the item they're selling. Coach style names, unless they actually include the name of a cartoon or artistic character or creator, like Bambi or Basquiat, aren't considered or defined as "characters".

_Styles_, or maybe _lines_ if someone's talking about a group of bags with similar design features or connected by a common "family" name, But that's it. There's no need to make things any more confusing than they already are. (And you'd hope that someone selling a Batman item, for instance, would have enough sense to include the character name in the listing without having to scroll through a long list to try and find it!)


----------



## SakuraSakura

EDIT: I was able to make out the white inner tags code. Thanks anyway everyone!


----------



## CPSE

Does anyone know what this tote was called and approx. when it was made (the 60s or the 70s)? It has a pre-creed cartouche, two inside pockets with one zipped, and measures approx 14x11x2.5. Thank you in advance to anyone who may know!


----------



## mbemom

Is anyone familiar with this style from years past?  Looks like an Alexandra but can't find another anywhere else to compare.  TIA


----------



## Texas KP

Hi y’all! I’m a bit confused about the name or ID or color of this bag. Originally thought maybe an 80s City bag but not sure now. She has a “made in NYC“ label but the measurements seem a bit off. She’s just out of her bath and drying. Any guesses? Thank you!
forgot to mention...no back outside pocket!


----------



## whateve

Texas KP said:


> Hi y’all! I’m a bit confused about the name or ID or color of this bag. Originally thought maybe an 80s City bag but not sure now. She has a “made in NYC“ label but the measurements seem a bit off. She’s just out of her bath and drying. Any guesses? Thank you!
> forgot to mention...no back outside pocket!


It's not a city bag. It looks like a convertible clutch. The most distinctive thing about this style, to me, is the way the corners are gusseted so it can expand. You didn't show any pictures of the sides or the bottom that would show this.


----------



## Texas KP

whateve said:


> It's not a city bag. It looks like a convertible clutch. The most distinctive thing about this style, to me, is the way the corners are gusseted so it can expand. You didn't show any pictures of the sides or the bottom that would show this.


THANK YOU, Whatev! Yes, that’s gotta be it....posted side view ...sorry, forgot before! Now to get her conditioned and that brass cleaned up!
And you guys are just amazing!


----------



## Hyacinth

Texas KP said:


> THANK YOU, Whatev! Yes, that’s gotta be it....posted side view ...sorry, forgot before! Now to get her conditioned and that brass cleaned up!
> And you guys are just amazing!




Whateve called it, it's a Convertible Clutch made before 1988. Here's a photo of the base of that style showing one of the two corner seams and the center seam.


----------



## Texas KP

Hyacinth said:


> Whateve called it, it's a Convertible Clutch made before 1988. Here's a photo of the base of that style showing one of the two corner seams and the center seam.
> 
> View attachment 4888123


----------



## Texas KP

Thank you for the photo, Hyacinth! I’m excited to see her after she’s conditioned....and my iPad fits!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The style number for this pink pig charm?  Thank you!









						COACH PINK PIG KEY CHAIN / KEY RING  | eBay
					

This Coach pink pig key ring is used condition, slight marks as seen in all photos. Buy as is.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Busykitty

Hi! I’m wondering if someone knows what year this beauty was made? 1999? 2009?









						$650 COACH LTD Edition PURPLE BLACK GENUINE PYTHON Snake EVENING PURSE BAG Purse  | eBay
					

Genuine Dyed Python. Wallet Clutch Size. From runway to Your way, at a fraction of the original cost! Kindest regards, Cynthia. Limited Edition.



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> View attachment 4891286
> 
> View attachment 4891287
> 
> Hi! I’m wondering if someone knows what year this beauty was made? 1999? 2009?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $650 COACH LTD Edition PURPLE BLACK GENUINE PYTHON Snake EVENING PURSE BAG Purse  | eBay
> 
> 
> Genuine Dyed Python. Wallet Clutch Size. From runway to Your way, at a fraction of the original cost! Kindest regards, Cynthia. Limited Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




The creed dates it to 1999, those Italian LE bags with metal creed patches often didn't show a month code. "9E-6154" is the serial. Coach just called it a "Python Clutch".


----------



## Coach Head

If you still would like a pic of a catalog page, I have a catalog with this in it.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Head said:


> If you still would like a pic of a catalog page, I have a catalog with this in it.


Which bag are you referring to? The italian one? I would love to see it please.


----------



## Leia1912

Hi, Coach people,

My brother's girlfriend just tried twice to find this purse in a purple color and the Coach Online store canceled the order (apparently unable to find stock). My brother reached out to me to see if I could find it for him (I'm guessing a sneaky surprise Christmas gift), but I need more info. Does anybody know the name of this particular bag or any other details regarding it? I've been researching around and the closest I can find is a Riley Belt Bag, but it didn't have the same strap or the rounded tab on the buckle. (I also couldn't see its shape well enough to determine if it was a match for the below bag.) The purse was an outlet purse, definitely a normal purse size (not tiny), and my brother's GF referred to it as "purple" to me. I'm not sure if she meant the oxblood color or not, but just FYI.

Thank you SO much if you can help me!


----------



## houseof999

Leia1912 said:


> Hi, Coach people,
> 
> My brother's girlfriend just tried twice to find this purse in a purple color and the Coach Online store canceled the order (apparently unable to find stock). My brother reached out to me to see if I could find it for him (I'm guessing a sneaky surprise Christmas gift), but I need more info. Does anybody know the name of this particular bag or any other details regarding it? I've been researching around and the closest I can find is a Riley Belt Bag, but it didn't have the same strap or the rounded tab on the buckle. (I also couldn't see its shape well enough to determine if it was a match for the below bag.) The purse was an outlet purse, definitely a normal purse size (not tiny), and my brother's GF referred to it as "purple" to me. I'm not sure if she meant the oxblood color or not, but just FYI.
> 
> Thank you SO much if you can help me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892608


The style is called Jade. There were two sizes. Crossbody and a messenger. 
The smaller one is style number 91027
The bigger one is 91395. The color is dusty lavender.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> The creed dates it to 1999, those Italian LE bags with metal creed patches often didn't show a month code. "9E-6154" is the serial. Coach just called it a "Python Clutch".


Can you tell me what the A in 75A/125 is? On the metal plate. I forgot to ask originally. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Busykitty

houseof999 said:


> Which bag are you referring to? The italian one? I would love to see it please.


Yes please if you have the python bag in a catalog pic! That would be amazing!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Can you tell me what the A in 75A/125 is? On the metal plate. I forgot to ask originally. Thanks so much!!



I have NO idea. It could even be an abbreviation for an Italian word for all I know.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Leia1912 said:


> Hi, Coach people,
> 
> My brother's girlfriend just tried twice to find this purse in a purple color and the Coach Online store canceled the order (apparently unable to find stock). My brother reached out to me to see if I could find it for him (I'm guessing a sneaky surprise Christmas gift), but I need more info. Does anybody know the name of this particular bag or any other details regarding it? I've been researching around and the closest I can find is a Riley Belt Bag, but it didn't have the same strap or the rounded tab on the buckle. (I also couldn't see its shape well enough to determine if it was a match for the below bag.) The purse was an outlet purse, definitely a normal purse size (not tiny), and my brother's GF referred to it as "purple" to me. I'm not sure if she meant the oxblood color or not, but just FYI.
> 
> Thank you SO much if you can help me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892608


 I just saw a couple on Mercari in the lilac color.  NWT


----------



## Leia1912

houseof999 said:


> The style is called Jade. There were two sizes. Crossbody and a messenger.
> The smaller one is style number 91027
> The bigger one is 91395. The color is dusty lavender.


 Thank you, and thank you, too, Lovevintagecoach! I really appreciate it!


----------



## archebalarchee

Hi, can anyone tell me if this coach is authentic?

It's made in italy, and style number 7004 (seems to be gramercy satchel)

But I dont know if this style has a cream/light beige colored bag. I can only find black and dark brown gramercy satchels online. 

Can anyone help? ty


----------



## Lake Effect

archebalarchee said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this coach is authentic?
> 
> It's made in italy, and style number 7004 (seems to be gramercy satchel)
> 
> But I dont know if this style has a cream/light beige colored bag. I can only find black and dark brown gramercy satchels online.
> 
> Can anyone help? ty


Gramercy's were offered in a light tan color called Wheat.
To authenticate, go to the Shopping subforum and post in Authenticate This


----------



## MaryThorpe

Hi, I bought this bag pre-loved ,it is supose to be a a whiplash saddle but I cannot find any info of a whiplash saddle on a 35 size ,  and there is no white tag inside. Is this a whiplash saddle 35? Did they existed ? Thank you


----------



## rkiz

MaryThorpe said:


> Hi, I bought this bag pre-loved ,it is supose to be a a whiplash saddle but I cannot find any info of a whiplash saddle on a 35 size ,  and there is no white tag inside. Is this a whiplash saddle 35? Did they existed ? Thank you


I haven't owned this bag myself, but a quick search on eBay pulled up a few of similar style. This listing shows one that is NWT - the creed patch looks different than the one you shared and it does have the white tag inside. https://ebay.us/jCC2Yr
Definitely check with the authenticators, if you haven't already.


----------



## MaryThorpe

rkiz said:


> I haven't owned this bag myself, but a quick search on eBay pulled up a few of similar style. This listing shows one that is NWT - the creed patch looks different than the one you shared and it does have the white tag inside. https://ebay.us/jCC2Yr
> Definitely check with the authenticators, if you haven't already.


Thank you,  that is my concern, nothing matches , she bought it from therealreal and  I found the listing : https://www.therealreal.com/product...1-pebbled-leather-crossbody-873i8?position=25, but just because it comes from the realreal doesn't mean its authentic right?
I did posted in the authenticate this coach threatened,  hopefully I will get some insight,  its gorgeous and in great condition  but don't want to have a fake


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryThorpe said:


> Hi, I bought this bag pre-loved ,it is supose to be a a whiplash saddle but I cannot find any info of a whiplash saddle on a 35 size ,  and there is no white tag inside. Is this a whiplash saddle 35? Did they existed ? Thank you


Where did you buy it? Online? Link please. 

The 1941 collection bags are "well" faked and I believe you got a fake. Saddle bags with "SD" creeds don't have the style number as the suffix. The style number would be on the white label as shown in the listing posted by @rkiz. Creeds with the style number as the suffix have a date/plant code prefix. 

Compare the creeds. There are big differences. And what the heck is the bag made of? Genuine pebble? 

I'm sure there are other problems but I've seen enough to know it's fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryThorpe said:


> Thank you,  that is my concern, nothing matches , she bought it from therealreal and  I found the listing : https://www.therealreal.com/product...1-pebbled-leather-crossbody-873i8?position=25, but just because it comes from the realreal doesn't mean its authentic right?
> I did posted in the authenticate this coach threatened,  hopefully I will get some insight,  its gorgeous and in great condition  but don't want to have a fake


Therealreal doesn't know Coach! Until fairly recently, they dealt with luxury brands and they goofed on this one. 

Please post the link and seller ID from YOUR purchase. If necessary, refer your seller here. And if your seller has a problem with refunding, open a SNAD dispute. 

Since SHE is the one who purchased from TRR, she needs to file her own dispute with them.


----------



## MaryThorpe

BeenBurned said:


> Where did you buy it? Online? Link please.
> 
> The 1941 collection bags are "well" faked and I believe you got a fake. Saddle bags with "SD" creeds don't have the style number as the suffix. The style number would be on the white label as shown in the listing posted by @rkiz. Creeds with the style number as the suffix have a date/plant code prefix.
> 
> Compare the creeds. There are big differences. And what the heck is the bag made of? Genuine pebble?
> 
> I'm sure there are other problems but I've seen enough to know it's fake.
> 
> View attachment 4896179


Hi beenburned , thank you for your reply, I actually got it through a grouo coach canada and she is also part of another group cgr I'll try to see if I can post a link


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryThorpe said:


> Hi beenburned , thank you for your reply, I actually got it through a grouo coach canada and she is also part of another group cgr I'll try to see if I can post a link


Whatever you paid for it is (IMO) too much!


----------



## Todd2210

My wife got this from a friend who got it from a friend, blag blah blah and so on.
But she wanted me to find out if it's real or not


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Todd2210 said:


> My wife got this from a friend who got it from a friend, blag blah blah and so on.
> But she wanted me to find out if it's real or not


You need to post this in the Authenticate forum.


----------



## DooneyTune

Has anyone ever run across ink stamping on the inside suede of a vintage Coach? I have a Coach Basic bag with a gold stenciled stamp reading “21 3/4 B” tucked in the inside corner. Any ideas as to why this would have been put there or what it means?


----------



## valv54

DooneyTune said:


> Has anyone ever run across ink stamping on the inside suede of a vintage Coach? I have a Coach Basic bag with a gold stenciled stamp reading “21 3/4 B” tucked in the inside corner. Any ideas as to why this would have been put there or what it means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900461


Its a tannery mark. Its part of the leather. Its normal.


----------



## DooneyTune

valv54 said:


> Its a tannery mark. Its part of the leather. Its normal.


Thank you valv54! I apologize if that was a newbie question- I had never seen one inside a bag before!


----------



## Narnanz

Authenticated  by the lovely BeenBurned,  I believe its  a Brooke?
Does anyone have this bag and tell me whats it like to use.


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/856576/coach-metallic-handbag


----------



## orangekitty121

Hello there!
I have three bags I'd like to ID and possibly get a date range. Please click on left and right arrows on the image directly to see all photos.
I feel like one of them is a city bag but not sure what the two are 

Also does anyone know the color shade of the Burgundy one?



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Hello there!
> I have three bags I'd like to ID and possibly get a date range. Please click on left and right arrows on the image directly to see all photos.
> I feel like one of them is a city bag but not sure what the two are
> 
> Also does anyone know the color shade of the Burgundy one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



For IDs of bags with unique serial numbers we need measurements and pictures or descriptions of all details, such as the pockets. The first two might be convertible clutches. It would be helpful to see the bottoms/corners. The last one is probably a city bag. You didn't show a creed for the first one so I can't date it. Depending on when it was made, the color name is probably burgundy. The other two are probably late 80s early 90s. The pictures are very small. They don't enlarge on a PC.


----------



## orangekitty121

whateve said:


> For IDs of bags with unique serial numbers we need measurements and pictures or descriptions of all details, such as the pockets. The first two might be convertible clutches. It would be helpful to see the bottoms/corners. The last one is probably a city bag. You didn't show a creed for the first one so I can't date it. Depending on when it was made, the color name is probably burgundy. The other two are probably late 80s early 90s. The pictures are very small. They don't enlarge on a PC.


Thank you. I thought I uploaded a creed for the burgundy one but looks like it didn't make its way into the album. Its an NYC bag but still not sure of the date. Thank you so much for your response!!


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Thank you. I thought I uploaded a creed for the burgundy one but looks like it didn't make its way into the album. Its an NYC bag but still not sure of the date. Thank you so much for your response!!
> View attachment 4904851


We can't narrow it down more than mid 70s to late 80s. If it is a convertible clutch, it was made for many years.


----------



## orangekitty121

whateve said:


> We can't narrow it down more than mid 70s to late 80s. If it is a convertible clutch, it was made for many years.


Thank you!


----------



## shydoctor

Is this authentic? Ordered it through instagram shop here in the Philippines (preloved_oneshop02). It is indicated in the caption that it is brand new, and it came with the box and paper bag. But upon opening I became suspicious because it’s very different from my Coach wristlet. Please help me identify if it’s fake so I can tell the seller and have my refund.


----------



## Lake Effect

Minchanka said:


> This looks like a special tag that was attached to Coach men belts at one point.  It was not supposed to match the belt color - was the same for all belts.   The leather looks and feels a bit different from the one used on bags.





Lake Effect said:


> Thanks so much for the tidbit, it brought back an early Coach memory! I have a little bit of info to confirm! In the late 80’s, I was in graduate school outside NYC. I worked part time in a swanky conference center. Coach had just come on my radar during my college years. I had a manager who wore his belt _with the hang tag dangling from it._ Even then I wanted to say, it’s not a hand bag for crying out loud! The 80’s, good times, you wore your designer status loud and proud.


So the posts a while back gave me a good chuckle remembering that manager wearing his belt with the hangtag. I recently bought a vintage bag on line with the packet of advertising and care papers. I chuckled again, seeing the belt hang tag as I saw it being worn.


----------



## curlizm487

Hi, can someone help with ID’ing this bag please, thank you


----------



## whateve

curlizm487 said:


> Hi, can someone help with ID’ing this bag please, thank you
> 
> View attachment 4914982


It's looks like a made for factory 2008 bag that was inspired by the 2006/2007 Legacy Gigi. I don't know the official name.


----------



## JStHilaire33

Good day! Can anyone ID this bag? Bar bag...vintage?? I've had no luck trying. Thank you all.


----------



## Hyacinth

JStHilaire33 said:


> Good day! Can anyone ID this bag? Bar bag...vintage?? I've had no luck trying. Thank you all.
> View attachment 4918554



Do you have measurements, or any other photos? Or a link where you saw the bag?

Even if we can guess at what it's trying to be, that absolutely does NOT prove that the one in the photo is genuine.


----------



## Erilynn25

JStHilaire33 said:


> Good day! Can anyone ID this bag? Bar bag...vintage?? I've had no luck trying. Thank you all.
> View attachment 4918554





It looks like the Whitney Satchel, style 9182, from around 2000.


----------



## Hyacinth

Erilynn25 said:


> View attachment 4920550
> 
> It looks like the Whitney Satchel, style 9182, from around 2000.



Thank you! I knew I'd seen that design somewhere but only looked in catalogs leading up to 2000 and couldn't find it.

We still can't say if the one that was asked about is genuine though. I think it's _unlikely_ that the style was ever faked, but as long as it's even possible we need to always remind posters that authentication is necessary if the discussion comes down to an actual bag sale or purchase.


----------



## Charmedvip

Hello, I just purchased a Coach Fulton Satchel in Dusty Rose Oxblood from my outlet store. I'm trying to determine if this was made for factory outlet or if it was a retail bag- All indicators point towards retail. However, it does not have a bullseye on the creed and I've found the same bag online listed with an "F" in the s/n....however this one does not have an F. I've also seen it listed online as a Coach 1941 line but I can not authenticate this- Trying to confirm. It did come with the dust bag which leads me to assume it was a retail bag. If it is retail, why is it missed the bullseye?


----------



## whateve

Charmedvip said:


> Hello, I just purchased a Coach Fulton Satchel in Dusty Rose Oxblood from my outlet store. I'm trying to determine if this was made for factory outlet or if it was a retail bag- All indicators point towards retail. However, it does not have a bullseye on the creed and I've found the same bag online listed with an "F" in the s/n....however this one does not have an F. I've also seen it listed online as a Coach 1941 line but I can not authenticate this- Trying to confirm. It did come with the dust bag which leads me to assume it was a retail bag. If it is retail, why is it missed the bullseye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924396


Is there a made in tag sewn into a seam? If there is, can you take a picture? 

I don't know if this style was made for retail or outlet but I do know that Coach wants to make it more difficult to tell factory from retail. I bought an outlet bag about a month ago and there is no F in the style number nor a bullseye, but there is a dot on the made in tag, which indicates made for factory.


----------



## Charmedvip

whateve said:


> Is there a made in tag sewn into a seam? If there is, can you take a picture?
> 
> I don't know if this style was made for retail or outlet but I do know that Coach wants to make it more difficult to tell factory from retail. I bought an outlet bag about a month ago and there is no F in the style number nor a bullseye, but there is a dot on the made in tag, which indicates made for factory.


Well, I have an additional predicament:. It is a Christmas gift from my husband and he has hidden it! He's too good at hiding gifts for me to EVER be able to find it! I know there was a tag inside the bag and it said "Made in Vietnam". I do not recall a dot on this tag but I will have to wait until Christmas to let you know! It was the ONLY bag I found in the whole store that had a dust bag so I was cautiously optimistic that it was a retail bag. My local outlet also made it rather obvious when you stepped bag and took in the layout of the store: It appeared that they kept the retail bags on a shelf near the registers. They were bags that were all ,"one-offs"...no duplicates, and most of them seemed like they had traveled a great deal- Missing carry straps, odd/mismatched stuffing inside, some had the care instructions in the fancy sleeve, others didn't....which were not within any of the factory outlet bags. Additionally, I did talk to one of the retail associates about retail vs. factory bags. She was rather unwilling to offer additional information to me but she did spill the beans that all of the new factory outlet SNs have only 4 digits after the dash....no more F. The style you purchased with no F, did it have 4 digits after the dash, or 5? 

As you can tell, I was on a mission to find a retail bag. I also bought a wallet. I found a dreamer wallet (66615) and, there again- while placed in drawers with other wallets, it was among a group of wallets which there were very few of each color. I actually found 66615 on the coach.com site! It is listed as out of stock....so this MUST be a retail item. It also contained a sleeve and care instruction card which others did not. I feel more confident that this is a retail wallet. https://www.coach.com/coach-dreamer-wallet/66615.html. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Hyacinth

Charmedvip said:


> Well, I have an additional predicament:. It is a Christmas gift from my husband and he has hidden it! He's too good at hiding gifts for me to EVER be able to find it! I know there was a tag inside the bag and it said "Made in Vietnam". I do not recall a dot on this tag but I will have to wait until Christmas to let you know! It was the ONLY bag I found in the whole store that had a dust bag so I was cautiously optimistic that it was a retail bag. My local outlet also made it rather obvious when you stepped bag and took in the layout of the store: It appeared that they kept the retail bags on a shelf near the registers. They were bags that were all ,"one-offs"...no duplicates, and most of them seemed like they had traveled a great deal- Missing carry straps, odd/mismatched stuffing inside, some had the care instructions in the fancy sleeve, others didn't....which were not within any of the factory outlet bags. Additionally, I did talk to one of the retail associates about retail vs. factory bags. She was rather unwilling to offer additional information to me but she did spill the beans that all of the new factory outlet SNs have only 4 digits after the dash....no more F. The style you purchased with no F, did it have 4 digits after the dash, or 5?
> 
> As you can tell, I was on a mission to find a retail bag. I also bought a wallet. I found a dreamer wallet (66615) and, there again- while placed in drawers with other wallets, it was among a group of wallets which there were very few of each color. I actually found 66615 on the coach.com site! It is listed as out of stock....so this MUST be a retail item. It also contained a sleeve and care instruction card which others did not. I feel more confident that this is a retail wallet. https://www.coach.com/coach-dreamer-wallet/66615.html. Any thoughts on this one?




When you say they only have 4 digits after the dash, that worries me. All bags made after 2006 have FIVE digits after the dash just as the standard style number format. Adding the "F" makes it six. I've heard that Coach is re-using older style numbers but going back to 4 digits would just confuse things even more. Are you sure that the new system shows 4 and not 5, with the F code making it 6?

I'm hoping that some posters buying items at the outlet will start posting pics of the creed patches as well as the actual items, it would make authenticating those newer styles a bit easier.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> When you say they only have 4 digits after the dash, that worries me. All bags made after 2006 have FIVE digits after the dash just as the standard style number format. Adding the "F" makes it six. I've heard that Coach is re-using older style numbers but going back to 4 digits would just confuse things even more. Are you sure that the new system shows 4 and not 5, with the F code making it 6?
> 
> I'm hoping that some posters buying items at the outlet will start posting pics of the creed patches as well as the actual items, it would make authenticating those newer styles a bit easier.


Some newer style numbers only have 4 digits, both retail and factory. They are reusing style numbers. My new bag only has 4 digits. There are some with only 3 digits. Look on Coach.com. The Cashin Carry Tote 22 is style #737, the 29 size is #730. The turnlock convertible crossbody in signature is #106. The turnlock pouch is #2905. The new swinger is really weird in that it has a letter in the number and the first digit is zero: C0638. There doesn't seem to be any pattern.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Some newer style numbers only have 4 digits, both retail and factory. They are reusing style numbers. My new bag only has 4 digits. There are some with only 3 digits. Look on Coach.com. The Cashin Carry Tote 22 is style #737, the 29 size is #730. The turnlock convertible crossbody in signature is #106. The turnlock pouch is #2905. The new swinger is really weird in that it has a letter in the number and the first digit is zero: C0638. There doesn't seem to be any pattern.


Ugh!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Some newer style numbers only have 4 digits, both retail and factory. They are reusing style numbers. My new bag only has 4 digits. There are some with only 3 digits. Look on Coach.com. The Cashin Carry Tote 22 is style #737, the 29 size is #730. The turnlock convertible crossbody in signature is #106. The turnlock pouch is #2905. The new swinger is really weird in that it has a letter in the number and the first digit is zero: C0638. There doesn't seem to be any pattern.



Well, isn't that just DUCKY?

Just when you think that after the "who needs serial numbers?" BS between 2014 and 2017, that Coach couldn't possibly F things up any more... 

And they're actually stamping the "new" 3-number style numbers as just 3 numbers, not with any added zeros in front of the numbers like they did before? 

Bloody IDIOTS.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Some newer style numbers only have 4 digits, both retail and factory. They are reusing style numbers. My new bag only has 4 digits. There are some with only 3 digits. Look on Coach.com. The Cashin Carry Tote 22 is style #737, the 29 size is #730. The turnlock convertible crossbody in signature is #106. The turnlock pouch is #2905. The new swinger is really weird in that it has a letter in the number and the first digit is zero: C0638. There doesn't seem to be any pattern.




I just want to double check - they haven't messed with the production codes too, I hope?


----------



## Charmedvip

Yes, just to clarify: This information was told to me by a FO associate. She said new style numbers for FO are all 4 digits....no more F in front. However, as we see here, Coach.com is selling 4 digits styles as well! This is getting very weird!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I just want to double check - they haven't messed with the production codes too, I hope?


Production codes still look the same. Some factory style numbers are still 5 digits, I believe, some have a C in front. There is a mini camera bag on FOS right now with a style number of 87734. It doesn't show on the reserve page so I assume that means it is made for factory. The Dreamer crossbody, which is boutique, has a style number of 87899. The Rowan satchel in leopard print, which is MFF, has a style number of C2014. The Jes crossbody I bought has a style number of 1904, but there is a Jes crossbody on FOS right now with a style number of F75818. What a mess!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Well, isn't that just DUCKY?
> 
> Just when you think that after the "who needs serial numbers?" BS between 2014 and 2017, that Coach couldn't possibly F things up any more...
> 
> And they're actually stamping the "new" 3-number style numbers as just 3 numbers, not with any added zeros in front of the numbers like they did before?
> 
> Bloody IDIOTS.


Makes you want to cry, huh?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Makes you want to cry, huh?




Just another drop in the Insanity Bucket that was 2020. Depending on things to make sense is just another exercise in futility.


Mantra Time.

_"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach..."_


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> Just another drop in the Insanity Bucket that was 2020. Depending on things to make sense is just another exercise in futility.
> 
> 
> Mantra Time.
> 
> _"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach..."_



I can't speak for the last screw ups but I can try to blame Covid-19 for 2020 screw ups. It's very likely the stickler for maintaining the serial number system either lost his/her job and have been replaced for whatever reason that may be... Or just simply had no say in it because it was a "great idea" the upper management came up with regardless! That decision may even have resulted from drinking while working remotely from home!   Who knows!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I just want to double check - they haven't messed with the production codes too, I hope?





whateve said:


> Production codes still look the same. Some factory style numbers are still 5 digits, I believe, some have a C in front. There is a mini camera bag on FOS right now with a style number of 87734. It doesn't show on the reserve page so I assume that means it is made for factory. The Dreamer crossbody, which is boutique, has a style number of 87899. The Rowan satchel in leopard print, which is MFF, has a style number of C2014. The Jes crossbody I bought has a style number of 1904, but there is a Jes crossbody on FOS right now with a style number of F75818. What a mess!





BeenBurned said:


> Makes you want to cry, huh?





Hyacinth said:


> Just another drop in the Insanity Bucket that was 2020. Depending on things to make sense is just another exercise in futility.
> 
> 
> Mantra Time.
> 
> _"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency. The most consistent thing about Coach..."_


And since we're discussing Coach's f-ing around and changing style numbers, here's another doozy -- 6 digit numbers! 

Look up "Coach 577321."


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And since we're discussing Coach's f-ing around and changing style numbers, here's another doozy -- 6 digit numbers!
> 
> Look up "Coach 577321."
> 
> View attachment 4926820
> View attachment 4926821
> View attachment 4926822
> View attachment 4926823
> View attachment 4926824
> View attachment 4926825


On the price tag, it looks more like an "I" than a one. I can't tell in those creed pictures if it is an I or 1. I find the font they use for current creeds very hard to read. I can hardly read them when I have the bag in hand.

ETA: I think it is an I. https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coac...EATHER&style=COACH 57732I&color=DK/DARK BLUSH


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On the price tag, it looks more like an "I" than a one. I can't tell in those creed pictures if it is an I or 1. I find the font they use for current creeds very hard to read. I can hardly read them when I have the bag in hand.
> 
> ETA: I think it is an I. https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=TURNLOCK CHAIN TOTE 27 IN SIGNATURE LEATHER&style=COACH 57732I&color=DK/DARK BLUSH


Oops, you're right! 

And what does "i" mean?!?!? 

From what I've surmised about letters after the style number, M seems to indicate Macy's exclusives and E seems to be bags from Dillards. 

I wonder what I is and why they use it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Oops, you're right!
> 
> And what does "i" mean?!?!?
> 
> From what I've surmised about letters after the style number, M seems to indicate Macy's exclusives and E seems to be bags from Dillards.
> 
> I wonder what I is and why they use it.


I have no idea! It's on FOS and not in the reserve section so I imagine it was made for factory. Or maybe made for factory AND department stores. I remember buying an E bag at an outlet.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I have no idea! It's on FOS and not in the reserve section so I imagine it was made for factory. Or maybe made for factory AND department stores. I remember buying an E bag at an outlet.




Probably their way of covering their arses against future lawsuits about deceptive outlet pricing. The Government can't sue them if they don't know what the codes mean, right?

The "i" probably stands for "idiot".


----------



## Narnanz

Is the style of bag that Its Hadrian found part of the Soho range?...its a three compartment tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Is the style of bag that Its Hadrian found part of the Soho range?...its a three compartment tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928165



Probably, but I'd have to see the creed to be sure. Most of the Sohos had those horseshoe shaped buckles


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Is the style of bag that Its Hadrian found part of the Soho range?...its a three compartment tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928165





Hyacinth said:


> Probably, but I'd have to see the creed to be sure. Most of the Sohos had those horseshoe shaped buckles


It appears to be a Soho Lynn F17219 made for factory around 2011. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+f17210


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Probably, but I'd have to see the creed to be sure. Most of the Sohos had those horseshoe shaped buckles





whateve said:


> It appears to be a Soho Lynn F17219 made for factory around 2011. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=coach+f17210


Thank you both...he didnt show the creed so couldn't tell. Just wondering about the style. I have a Madison Phoebe that I dont use as Im not a fan of those kind of compartment bags.


----------



## houseof999

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know what this girls name is? I’ve been calling her “Guitar”, but didn’t know if she had a name? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Busykitty

Ive got this AMAZING Sheridan backpack, but was wondering if anyone knew her style number? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Ive got this AMAZING Sheridan backpack, but was wondering if anyone knew her style number? Thanks for any help!
> View attachment 4932645
> View attachment 4932646




A photo of the creed always helps. Even if there's no date code or serial number at least it helps us narrow down the approximate year it was made. Measurements too, can help.

There's nothing at all in my files on this one but I'd like to save what details and photos I can for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> A photo of the creed always helps. Even if there's no date code or serial number at least it helps us narrow down the approximate year it was made. Measurements too, can help.
> 
> There's nothing at all in my files on this one but I'd like to save what details and photos I can for future reference. Thanks!





She measures 10”W x 11”H x 6.5”D
I’ll take some more detailed pictures for you as soon as I can. 
ETA I’ve got her in a few pieces rehabbing right now lol


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> View attachment 4932877
> 
> She measures 10”W x 11”H x 6.5”D
> I’ll take some more detailed pictures for you as soon as I can.
> ETA I’ve got her in a few pieces rehabbing right now lol




Thanks! I don't need much more in the way of photos, it's definitely from 1992 or more likely 1993, if anyone here has catalogs from those years. The 1990s catalogs on the digital sources like the thumb drives that some members have don't include it, and I've also checked all my paper catalogs from the entire run of the Sheridans, 1992 thru 1995 and cant find it anywhere. It's definitely genuine but apparently it's slipped through the cracks unless it's in a 1992 or 1993 catalog I don't have. I even checked one of the "other" number lists you might already be familiar with, and nothing on that one seems to fit either.

It's a cute bag though and probably the only backpack from the Sheridan line so eventually let's hope someone can find it and give it a name and number.

Meanwhile, *welcome to the Coach Mystery Bag Princess Club!*


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, I have collect chunky and skinny pouches and I noticed some have the old school leatherware tags with half suede and some have newer tags. I was wondering when Coach started making them? I was wondering if you could authenticate this chunky pouch please. Someone accused it of being fake because it does not have a creed and I have been trying to explain to her that not all Coach products had creeds. I would just like to confirm authenticity so that I can move on.  The size is 8" x 4.75" x 2  I bought the pouch from a friend a couple years ago. Than you. Also I know the boxes don't match but I no longer have the pouch with me.


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, I have collect chunky and skinny pouches and I noticed some have the old school leatherware tags with half suede and some have newer tags. I was wondering when Coach started making them? I was wondering if you could authenticate this chunky pouch please. Someone accused it of being fake because it does not have a creed and I have been trying to explain to her that not all Coach products had creeds. I would just like to confirm authenticity so that I can move on.  The size is 8" x 4.75" x 2  I bought the pouch from a friend a couple years ago. Than you. Also I know the boxes don't match but I no longer have the pouch with me.


The style number of the chunky case is 7165 and you might want to refer that "someone" here where those know can authenticate and ID it will educate her. 

I've had 2 chunky cases, one with a creed and one without. My pouch with the creed didn't have a serial number and was made in the Dominican Republic. I believe the other (sans creed) was US made but it wasn't marked.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Absolutely, I did and I always refer people here for authentication and to learn everything they would like to know about vintage Coach. I have learned so much from here. TPF is a must for anyone interested in becoming educated in vintage Coach and a great resource for those who are passionate about it.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Vintage Coach and current Coach that is. Though I particularly enjoy the vintage pieces. It is amazing just how many things Coach created from lipstick cases to sI learn something new every day.


----------



## WinterB

New to the forum. Not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here goes: I recently won these from an auction and can't find them anywhere. They have no serial number and no creed, but the site from which I won them from is very much authenticated. Please let me know if you recognize them and can ID/authenticate them, or if I should just take them to a Coach store? Thanks


----------



## houseof999

WinterB said:


> New to the forum. Not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here goes: I recently won these from an auction and can't find them anywhere. They have no serial number and no creed, but the site from which I won them from is very much authenticated. Please let me know if you recognize them and can ID/authenticate them, or if I should just take them to a Coach store? Thanks


Hi and welcome! I have seen them before. I am no help in identification but Coach stores will not authenticate. Request for Authentication should be posted here: (follow post#1)





__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BeenBurned

WinterB said:


> New to the forum. Not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here goes: I recently won these from an auction and can't find them anywhere. They have no serial number and no creed, but the site from which I won them from is very much authenticated. Please let me know if you recognize them and can ID/authenticate them, or if I should just take them to a Coach store? Thanks





houseof999 said:


> Hi and welcome! I have seen them before. I am no help in identification but Coach stores will not authenticate. Request for Authentication should be posted here: (follow post#1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Welcome to TPF. 

*For future requests,* please post on the authentication thread as linked to by Houseof999 and refer to the post at the top of every page of that authentication thread for the info we need, including a link to the listing and the seller ID. 

*Comment*: Not only are Coach employees prohibited (by their company policy) from authenticating, they aren't trained to do so and aren't likely to recognize an item that (assuming authenticity) would have been made in the early to mid 2000s. Too often, when employees break company policy and do attempt to authenticate items, they get it wrong. 

I'm not sure which site you bought from that's "very much authenticated" but just about every site that claims they authenticate items has had fakes. 

In this case, the items are authentic though I don't know the style numbers or the name.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

WinterB said:


> New to the forum. Not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here goes: I recently won these from an auction and can't find them anywhere. They have no serial number and no creed, but the site from which I won them from is very much authenticated. Please let me know if you recognize them and can ID/authenticate them, or if I should just take them to a Coach store? Thanks





houseof999 said:


> Hi and welcome! I have seen them before. I am no help in identification but Coach stores will not authenticate. Request for Authentication should be posted here: (follow post#1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> 
> *For future requests,* please post on the authentication thread as linked to by Houseof999 and refer to the post at the top of every page of that authentication thread for the info we need, including a link to the listing and the seller ID.
> 
> *Comment*: Not only are Coach employees prohibited (by their company policy) from authenticating, they aren't trained to do so and aren't likely to recognize an item that (assuming authenticity) would have been made in the early to mid 2000s. Too often, when employees break company policy and do attempt to authenticate items, they get it wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure which site you bought from that's "very much authenticated" but just about every site that claims they authenticate items has had fakes.
> 
> In this case, the items are authentic though I don't know the style numbers or the name.



I did a little googling because I have a similar wristlet from the legacy collection with the signature print & that round silver coin charm. These look to be leather versions of this legacy collection crossbody bag: 





	

		
			
		

		
	
According to its creed, it was made in 2006. I found this one listed on Poshmark where I got the pictures from. I couldn’t find any specific name for this particular style, just “signature legacy round crossbody”. This is about as close as I could get. Hope its somewhat helpful


----------



## Erilynn25

WinterB said:


> New to the forum. Not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here goes: I recently won these from an auction and can't find them anywhere. They have no serial number and no creed, but the site from which I won them from is very much authenticated. Please let me know if you recognize them and can ID/authenticate them, or if I should just take them to a Coach store? Thanks





houseof999 said:


> Hi and welcome! I have seen them before. I am no help in identification but Coach stores will not authenticate. Request for Authentication should be posted here: (follow post#1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> 
> *For future requests,* please post on the authentication thread as linked to by Houseof999 and refer to the post at the top of every page of that authentication thread for the info we need, including a link to the listing and the seller ID.
> 
> *Comment*: Not only are Coach employees prohibited (by their company policy) from authenticating, they aren't trained to do so and aren't likely to recognize an item that (assuming authenticity) would have been made in the early to mid 2000s. Too often, when employees break company policy and do attempt to authenticate items, they get it wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure which site you bought from that's "very much authenticated" but just about every site that claims they authenticate items has had fakes.
> 
> In this case, the items are authentic though I don't know the style numbers or the name.





Coachaddict4020 said:


> I did a little googling because I have a similar wristlet from the legacy collection with the signature print & that round silver coin charm. These look to be leather versions of this legacy collection crossbody bag:
> View attachment 4938073
> 
> View attachment 4938074
> View attachment 4938075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to its creed, it was made in 2006. I found this one listed on Poshmark where I got the pictures from. I couldn’t find any specific name for this particular style, just “signature legacy round crossbody”. This is about as close as I could get. Hope its somewhat helpful



They look like the Hamptons Leather Signature Taffy, style 40159, from 2006.


----------



## charmeg

Hi! 

I have these two bags I won from a Goodwill auction. Can someone help identify the styles? I hope the pictures and measurements on the listing are sufficient to identify the bags, if not I will take my own photos and measurements when I am able.

Bag #1: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/111034964
I've done some research and I keep seeing "Compact" come up. Is that accurate? How about general year? And the "official" color name?

Bag #2: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/110669295
I wasn't able to make any identification on this one. Also, the color is listed as "brown." I know the photos could have strange lighting but this doesn't look like any shade of brown to me at all. Again, I hope to know generally when the bag might be from and the official color name.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## valv54

charmeg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have these two bags I won from a Goodwill auction. Can someone help identify the styles? I hope the pictures and measurements on the listing are sufficient to identify the bags, if not I will take my own photos and measurements when I am able.
> 
> Bag #1: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/111034964
> I've done some research and I keep seeing "Compact" come up. Is that accurate? How about general year? And the "official" color name?
> 
> Bag #2: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/110669295
> I wasn't able to make any identification on this one. Also, the color is listed as "brown." I know the photos could have strange lighting but this doesn't look like any shade of brown to me at all. Again, I hope to know generally when the bag might be from and the official color name.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!


First one is a compact pouch, second one is i think called a swinger bag from the lightweights line.


----------



## valv54

charmeg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have these two bags I won from a Goodwill auction. Can someone help identify the styles? I hope the pictures and measurements on the listing are sufficient to identify the bags, if not I will take my own photos and measurements when I am able.
> 
> Bag #1: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/111034964
> I've done some research and I keep seeing "Compact" come up. Is that accurate? How about general year? And the "official" color name?
> 
> Bag #2: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/110669295
> I wasn't able to make any identification on this one. Also, the color is listed as "brown." I know the photos could have strange lighting but this doesn't look like any shade of brown to me at all. Again, I hope to know generally when the bag might be from and the official color name.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!


Found some catalog pics


----------



## whateve

charmeg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have these two bags I won from a Goodwill auction. Can someone help identify the styles? I hope the pictures and measurements on the listing are sufficient to identify the bags, if not I will take my own photos and measurements when I am able.
> 
> Bag #1: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/111034964
> I've done some research and I keep seeing "Compact" come up. Is that accurate? How about general year? And the "official" color name?
> 
> Bag #2: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/110669295
> I wasn't able to make any identification on this one. Also, the color is listed as "brown." I know the photos could have strange lighting but this doesn't look like any shade of brown to me at all. Again, I hope to know generally when the bag might be from and the official color name.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!





valv54 said:


> First one is a compact pouch, second one is i think called a swinger bag from the lightweights line.





valv54 said:


> Found some catalog pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939038
> View attachment 4939036
> View attachment 4939038


Second one is the swinger small.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello lovely ladies of this forum.

I have to pester you with another question and TIA for your help.

I would like to know the style number of this charm, or at least how could have been officially called. I have searched the usual sites and couldn't find any info.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello lovely ladies of this forum.
> 
> I have to pester you with another question and TIA for your help.
> 
> I would like to know the style number of this charm, or at least how could have been officially called. I have searched the usual sites and couldn't find any info.
> 
> View attachment 4939977



Are there any Coach logos on the charm itself? The only pave hangtag charms I've seen have the Coach logo in the center just like a leather hangtag would have. I wouldn't be comfortable even authenticating it based only on what I can see in the photo. Could you post a photo of the back?

Where did you buy it? Do you have a link?


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello lovely ladies of this forum.
> 
> I have to pester you with another question and TIA for your help.
> 
> I would like to know the style number of this charm, or at least how could have been officially called. I have searched the usual sites and couldn't find any info.
> 
> View attachment 4939977





Hyacinth said:


> Are there any Coach logos on the charm itself? The only pave hangtag charms I've seen have the Coach logo in the center just like a leather hangtag would have.


This is the listing. I've never seen the keychain/charm before.

(I don't see anything that makes me believe it's not authentic. Just have no idea of the name or style number.)









						Coach Gold Crystal Rhinestone Key Fob Hang Tag Charm New W/O Tags  | eBay
					

<p>Coach Gold Crystal Rhinestone Key Fob Hang Tag Charm New W/O Tags. Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

There's one on Pinterest with a "ghost link" back to Coach.com. Same style in the Pinterest photo but no current info on Coach. From the link it looks like the style number might be 65053.
(Breaking up to show the URL)


			https://wwwDOTcoachDOTcom/
		

coach-designer-keychains-pave-hangtag-bag-charm/65053.html?dwvar_color=gd/cy









						Sites-Coach_US-Site
					






					www.coach.com


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello lovely ladies of this forum.
> 
> I have to pester you with another question and TIA for your help.
> 
> I would like to know the style number of this charm, or at least how could have been officially called. I have searched the usual sites and couldn't find any info.
> 
> View attachment 4939977





Hyacinth said:


> Are there any Coach logos on the charm itself? The only pave hangtag charms I've seen have the Coach logo in the center just like a leather hangtag would have. I wouldn't be comfortable even authenticating it based only on what I can see in the photo. Could you post a photo of the back?
> 
> Where did you buy it? Do you have a link?





BeenBurned said:


> This is the listing. I've never seen the keychain/charm before.
> 
> (I don't see anything that makes me believe it's not authentic. Just have no idea of the name or style number.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Gold Crystal Rhinestone Key Fob Hang Tag Charm New W/O Tags  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Coach Gold Crystal Rhinestone Key Fob Hang Tag Charm New W/O Tags. Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


If I'm remembering correctly, this was one of the charms that was available at Nordstrom rack about a year or two ago. I think I remember people getting them for incredible discounts. 

Found it: #65053





__





						Fob Bonanza! Run to Nordstrom Rack - Reveal!
					

Wow!!! Great Key Fobs/Bag Charms...I don't ever remember seeing any charms at the Nordstrom Racks in Minnesota.  Even the newest one that just opened in my town!! I might have to ake an NR run and check...Lynne  It's funny that you "don't ever remember seeing any charms" at your NR (me either!)...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, this was one of the charms that was available at Nordstrom rack about a year or two ago. I think I remember people getting them for incredible discounts.
> 
> Found it: #65053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fob Bonanza! Run to Nordstrom Rack - Reveal!
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Great Key Fobs/Bag Charms...I don't ever remember seeing any charms at the Nordstrom Racks in Minnesota.  Even the newest one that just opened in my town!! I might have to ake an NR run and check...Lynne  It's funny that you "don't ever remember seeing any charms" at your NR (me either!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com








__





						Amazon.co.jp: Coach Coach Key Holder, Key Chain Charm Pave Handbag Tag 65053 Gold [Brand New] Coach Pave Hangtag Key Ring Keychain Key fob (Style f65053 GD/CY) GD/Clear [parallel import goods] : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Amazon.co.jp: Coach Coach Key Holder, Key Chain Charm Pave Handbag Tag 65053 Gold [Brand New] Coach Pave Hangtag Key Ring Keychain Key fob (Style f65053 GD/CY) GD/Clear [parallel import goods] : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



					www.amazon.co.jp
				












						Men's Key Chains, Rings & Cases for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Men's Key Chains, Rings & Cases when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



					www.ebay.com
				




All the ones on Ebay are just different country listings for the same item with the same photos by the same seller.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.jp: Coach Coach Key Holder, Key Chain Charm Pave Handbag Tag 65053 Gold [Brand New] Coach Pave Hangtag Key Ring Keychain Key fob (Style f65053 GD/CY) GD/Clear [parallel import goods] : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.jp: Coach Coach Key Holder, Key Chain Charm Pave Handbag Tag 65053 Gold [Brand New] Coach Pave Hangtag Key Ring Keychain Key fob (Style f65053 GD/CY) GD/Clear [parallel import goods] : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Key Chains, Rings & Cases for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on Men's Key Chains, Rings & Cases when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the ones on Ebay are just different country listings for the same item with the same photos by the same seller.



Nice work, Whateve!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thank you so much Hyacinth, Whateve and BeenBurned, amazing detective work. 
Yes the picture I borrowed from that listing on Ebay, I only wanted to know because I saw one at a local thrift shop, but not being knowledgeable about charms, and this one I had never seen before, I passed on it (cheaper than the one on Ebay), but it was bugging me so I wanted to make sure. I hope is still at the shop, I will get it then.


----------



## charmeg

valv54 said:


> Found some catalog pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939038
> View attachment 4939036
> View attachment 4939038


Thank you! I love seeing the catalogue pictures!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Happy New Year to all the lovely members of the Coach forum! I hope is at the very least a healthy one.

At your convenience... do you have any style number, name or time frame for this wallet? I have searched the usual places and found one sold recently listed as Vintage Signature wallet... what it can not be.

TIA


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Happy New Year to all the lovely members of the Coach forum! I hope is at the very least a healthy one.
> 
> At your convenience... do you have any style number, name or time frame for this wallet? I have searched the usual places and found one sold recently listed as Vintage Signature wallet... what it can not be.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4945861




I remember it and especially that kind of clasp but I can't find it in my photo files or paper catalogs. It might be from the early 2000s, roughly 2001 thru 2005 and maybe from the Hamptons or Rugby line, or maybe from the outlets. Sorry I can't be more precise, maybe someone else will know.

*ETA* - the "body style" would have been called a Mini Wallet. Here's a Wayback page from Early February 2002, the 2 wallets at the far right are the same style. The "Signature" is there too but yours might have been just called a Leather Mini Wallet, not a Sig, and with maybe some sort of reference to the 2-tone stripe which might have been made to match the bags in the Rugby line from that year. Navy with Parchment was one of the Rugby color combinations.





__





						Coach - Women's Wallets
					





					web.archive.org


----------



## JakeTR19

does anyone know the name of this bag?? I saw it on instagram and it is so cute!!!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> I remember it and especially that kind of clasp but I can't find it in my photo files or paper catalogs. It might be from the early 2000s, roughly 2001 thru 2005 and maybe from the Hamptons or Rugby line, or maybe from the outlets. Sorry I can't be more precise, maybe someone else will know.


Thank you so much Hyacinth, at least is a start.... if I find some more info on it, I will post it here.


----------



## Bales25

JakeTR19 said:


> View attachment 4945946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know the name of this bag?? I saw it on instagram and it is so cute!!!



Looks like a Gramercy satchel.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much Hyacinth, at least is a start.... if I find some more info on it, I will post it here.



I added a bit more info after you replied.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> I added a bit more info after you replied.


Yes, definitely looks like that, only with the other colors. Thank you again.


----------



## sanibelle

Hello! I just sold this bag and the buyer believes it is not authentic due to not having a creed. She also said it was made in Taiwan that I cannot verify.  It passed all the tests for me...? I know many small bags do not have creeds- a fallacy that fools many.  So I am here looking for your wisdom as you know all things Coach. Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

sanibelle said:


> Hello! I just sold this bag and the buyer believes it is not authentic due to not having a creed. She also said it was made in Taiwan that I cannot verify.  It passed all the tests for me...? I know many small bags do not have creeds- a fallacy that fools many.  So I am here looking for your wisdom as you know all things Coach. Thank you so much!


You should repost this in the AT thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-3788#post-34254961
Include a picture of the lining and the made in tag inside.


----------



## sanibelle

Thanks whateve! I’m a returning member and could not find it before posting.  I thought maybe it was closed down ‍♀️


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

Can you identify the color of this dark blue dinky with grey lining? I found dark denim and mineral with a different lining color. Thank you.


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

bagsarebeautiful said:


> Can you identify the color of this dark blue dinky with grey lining? I found dark denim and mineral with a different lining color. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4952884


This looks like the color midnight navy https://modesens.com/product/coach-dinky-midnight-navyblack-copper-6209400 I have a hard time telling all the dark blues apart. Are they similar in person? If they are the same I like the one with grey lining, but I can't find pictures of it anymore.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know what this gorgeous burgundy beauty’s name is? She measures ~ 16x10.5” flat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know what this gorgeous burgundy beauty’s name is? She measures ~ 16x10.5” flat. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4954396
> View attachment 4954397
> View attachment 4954398



Are both the front and back outside panels completely identical, including that horizontal seam near the top? And what does the bottom look like, are the front and back panels sewn directly together or is there another thin panel, maybe gussetted, as the base? Is there an inside pocket, and what does it look like?

We really need more pictures.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> Are both the front and back outside panels completely identical, including that horizontal seam near the top? And what does the bottom look like, are the front and back panels sewn directly together or is there another thin panel, maybe gussetted, as the base? Is there an inside pocket, and what does it look like?
> 
> We really need more pictures.


I’m sorry! The front and back panels are identical and sewn directly together. No inside pocket, just the strip of smooth leather along the top inside on both sides.


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> I’m sorry! The front and back panels are identical and sewn directly together. No inside pocket, just the strip of smooth leather along the top inside on both sides.




It MIGHT be a style 5070 Flat Portfolio from 1985. That's the only year along with maybe 1984 that it was made, and I only have one paper catalog with a picture of it. Unfortunately the picture doesn't help much because they chose a black one to photograph and it's impossible to see any details of the leather so I can't tell if it has that horizontal seam near the top, but the verbal description (or lack of one, "the flattest of all portfolios" is all it says) seems to fit what you have. I doubt if you could fit much more than a few legal-size pads in there. Even today's ultra slim laptops might be a tight fit.

I'm surprised that it came in 6 different colors. Along with black, BT, and your burgundy they also list Mocha, Red and Tabac as color choices. Official retail price was $80.

I've never seen a creed and serial separated like that before either but I can see why they had to do it like that. I hope you don't mind if I keep copies of your photos for my files?


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> It MIGHT be a style 5070 Flat Portfolio from 1985. That's the only year along with maybe 1984 that it was made, and I only have one paper catalog with a picture of it. Unfortunately the picture doesn't help much because they chose a black one to photograph and it's impossible to see any details of the leather so I can't tell if it has that horizontal seam near the top, but the verbal description (or lack of one, "the flattest of all portfolios" is all it says) seems to fit what you have. I doubt if you could fit much more than a few legal-size pads in there. Even today's ultra slim laptops might be a tight fit.
> 
> I'm surprised that it came in 6 different colors. Along with black, BT, and your burgundy they also list Mocha, Red and Tabac as color choices. Official retail price was $80.
> 
> I've never seen a creed and serial separated like that before either but I can see why they had to do it like that. I hope you don't mind if I keep copies of your photos for my files?


Would you mind posting a pic of that paper catalog image? 
And you are more than welcome to keep my pics for your files. So cool to have something so different. I love anomalies!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of that paper catalog image?
> And you are more than welcome to keep my pics for your files. So cool to have something so different. I love anomalies!



Sorry, I don't have a scanner and my cell phone is a Dark Ages version that doesn't have a camera. Your photos are actually much better than the catalog's, Coach's pic looks like a flat rectangular piece of black leather with a zipper on one side.


----------



## americandreaming

Hi all, would anyone know which bag this is?  Apologies for the limited pictures - it's not currently in my possession so can't take better ones & show creed etc.


----------



## Lucyblue13

@mswendysmith you can try posting here


----------



## mswendysmith

Hi all! New here!

I'm doing some research on a recent Coach purchase. It's a cosmetic bag. I‘ve seen some listings online as F42348. I see some selling it as a Valentine Scarf Print. Do you know if throughout time Coach typically did a Valentine special edition?

I'm leery to sell mine as this if I'm not absolutely sure. The print isn't something I'd associate with Valentines Day. I do think it's limited but I'm thinking it's a version of Optic Art (like the Resort version).

Just curious if anyone here’s familiar with this print?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Hi all, would anyone know which bag this is?  Apologies for the limited pictures - it's not currently in my possession so can't take better ones & show creed etc.
> 
> View attachment 4961639
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961640


It might be a Metropolis zip. The most distinctive feature is the keyfob attached inside. Sometimes the keyfob is missing but you can see the snap where it attaches.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know anything about this wicked cool belt? I can’t seem to find it in any of my catalogs. It came with a hangtag and on the reverse has a cryptic inscription. I’m assuming the P/S is the size and the 1350 the style number? No idea about the L5 though. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this wicked cool belt? I can’t seem to find it in any of my catalogs. It came with a hangtag and on the reverse has a cryptic inscription. I’m assuming the P/S is the size and the 1350 the style number? No idea about the L5 though. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!
> View attachment 4963968
> View attachment 4963969
> View attachment 4963970




All I can tell you is that it's genuine, style 1350, but that's all I know. L5 might be a color code but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## Erilynn25

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this wicked cool belt? I can’t seem to find it in any of my catalogs. It came with a hangtag and on the reverse has a cryptic inscription. I’m assuming the P/S is the size and the 1350 the style number? No idea about the L5 though. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!
> View attachment 4963968
> View attachment 4963969
> View attachment 4963970





Hyacinth said:


> All I can tell you is that it's genuine, style 1350, but that's all I know. L5 might be a color code but that's just a wild guess.
> 
> View attachment 4964436


Found it on the Wayback.  It is called Multi-Lozenge Chain Belt.  I believe L5 may be the date code (November 2005).


----------



## Busykitty

Erilynn25 said:


> Found it on the Wayback.  It is called Multi-Lozenge Chain Belt.  I believe L5 may be the date code (November 2005).
> View attachment 4965100
> 
> View attachment 4965101


Oh wow! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Erilynn25 said:


> Found it on the Wayback.  It is called Multi-Lozenge Chain Belt.  I believe L5 may be the date code (November 2005).
> View attachment 4965100
> 
> View attachment 4965101



Nice detective work, thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Does anyone know anything about this backpack ?  Thanks in advance !


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello lovely ladies, seeking your help in identifying this swingpack.

There was the little rubbery type tag in the seam with the Made in but it was cut. I was told it is style 52377 but I can not find anything about it. TIA


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Does anyone know anything about this backpack ?  Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966172
> View attachment 4966173
> View attachment 4966178


If it was authentic, it would be handle backpack 9992. However, this one isn't authentic.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> If it was authentic, it would be handle backpack 9992. However, this one isn't authentic.


thank you, I was curious if it was authentic.  Good to know that it isn't !  Saved me money lol


----------



## Erilynn25

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello lovely ladies, seeking your help in identifying this swingpack.
> 
> There was the little rubbery type tag in the seam with the Made in but it was cut. I was told it is style 52377 but I can not find anything about it. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4966199


It is called Signature Stripe Embossed Exotic Swingpack.  The style number is 50543.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Erilynn25 said:


> It is called Signature Stripe Embossed Exotic Swingpack.  The style number is 50543.
> View attachment 4966599


Oh wow! Thank you so much for your help. You are a great detective!


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036


			https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb


----------



## Narnanz

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967178


Im not a fan of the weston shopper but I like that one


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967178


I've seen it before but haven't seen it in a catalog. An A plant code implies it may have been a pilot bag.


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> I've seen it before but haven't seen it in a catalog. An A plant code implies it may have been a pilot bag.


Of the 3 I’ve now seen in just as many days (weird how they come in waves) this was the only A plant. The one I picked up and the other one are both C plants. I love finding these weird babies. They make the hunt interesting!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967178





whateve said:


> I've seen it before but haven't seen it in a catalog. An A plant code implies it may have been a pilot bag.



It's just listed in my files as "unknown hobo". There are photos of production versions with D8C-9036 serials.

If you ever find one with the original price tag and can read the name, please post it here! Until then. maybe we can just crefer to it as an Unknown Ergo Turnlock Hobo.


We've seen the same serial number formatting mistake in an Ergo Satin Satchel. The A plant was a very small production facility left over from Coach's early days and now their home office building and usually only used for samples, pilot (NOT "*P*ilot"!) bags and very short runs of high-demand bags that other plants couldn't handle. The A8A- or A8-A serial font matches other sample and probable pilot bags in my files.


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967178


Interesting! The proportions and front seams give me Slim Duffle vibe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style bag? I’ve never seen one before. It’s like a cross between a ergo and a Weston shopper. I have one in black or navy on it’s way to me that I picked up the other day. This one has a mistake in the serial stamping. Style #9036
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/EME2nICNhdb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967178





whateve said:


> I've seen it before but haven't seen it in a catalog. An A plant code implies it may have been a pilot bag.





Hyacinth said:


> It's just listed in my files as "unknown hobo". There are photos of production versions with D8C-9036 serials.
> 
> If you ever find one with the original price tag and can read the name, please post it here! Until then. maybe we can just crefer to it as an Unknown Ergo Turnlock Hobo.
> 
> 
> We've seen the same serial number formatting mistake in an Ergo Satin Satchel. The A plant was a very small production facility left over from Coach's early days and now their home office building and usually only used for samples, pilot (NOT "*P*ilot"!) bags and very short runs of high-demand bags that other plants couldn't handle. The A8A- or A8-A serial font matches other sample and probable pilot bags in my files.
> 
> View attachment 4968016


A footnote, as I was paging through a catalog for Early Fall '97, The ergo Pocket Zip bag is #9033 and there is a whole group of ergos, #902x. Keeping those ergo #'s all bunched together.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the name of style 6606? 

It's about the same size as 9826 mini belt bag but with the strap attached on the sides and a turnlock closure. (I looks like a mini Watson.)

(Pictures are borrowed from a PM listing.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name of style 6606?
> 
> It's about the same size as 9826 mini belt bag but with the strap attached on the sides and a turnlock closure. (I looks like a mini Watson.)
> 
> (Pictures are borrowed from a PM listing.)
> 
> View attachment 4970974
> View attachment 4970975


I don't. I have it in my files as a possible mini bag remake without the belt.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't. I have it in my files as a possible mini bag remake without the belt.


Thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name of style 6606?
> 
> It's about the same size as 9826 mini belt bag but with the strap attached on the sides and a turnlock closure. (I looks like a mini Watson.)
> 
> (Pictures are borrowed from a PM listing.)
> 
> View attachment 4970974
> View attachment 4970975



All I have are 3 photos, two that are similar to yours and one of the creed and serial number. No details at all about the bag itself. The pics were saved 5 years ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> All I have are 3 photos, two that are similar to yours and one of the creed and serial number. No details at all about the bag itself. The pics were saved 5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4971935
> View attachment 4971937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971928


Thank you also. 

There aren't too many of them and it looks like Coach only made the style for a month. Every one of the bags I found was made in August, 2002.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Can anyone tell me if the serial number is correct for this bag.it’s suppose to be the coach cafe.
 I sent an offer and the seller accepted. I just want to double check before I pay.









						COACH Vintage Medium Black Leather Thin Strap Crossbody Flap Purse Bag  | eBay
					

<p>COACH</p><p>Vintage Leather</p><p>Black</p><p>Thin Strap</p><p>Crossbody</p><p>Flap</p><p>Purse Bag </p><p>Condition is "Pre-owned”</p><p>Zip pocket inside</p><p>See pictures for scuff on one corner </p><p>Clean</p><br><br><p>Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Can anyone tell me if the serial number is correct for this bag.it’s suppose to be the coach cafe.
> I sent an offer and the seller accepted. I just want to double check before I pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Vintage Medium Black Leather Thin Strap Crossbody Flap Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>COACH</p><p>Vintage Leather</p><p>Black</p><p>Thin Strap</p><p>Crossbody</p><p>Flap</p><p>Purse Bag </p><p>Condition is "Pre-owned”</p><p>Zip pocket inside</p><p>See pictures for scuff on one corner </p><p>Clean</p><br><br><p>Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


For future authenticity requests, post on this thread. Read the first post at the top of every page (and post 1, page 1 of the thread) for the information we need.





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




seller spst43
The bag is authentic. The creed and serial number are correct for when and where the bag was made. (There's no such thing as proving a bag is authentic based solely on a serial number. An invalid serial can prove a bag fake but it's the all the details of the bag itself that prove authenticity.)

ETA: If pictures are in the listing, it's not necessary to duplicate them in your post.


----------



## mrk2014

Hello, I need your help please, in regards to this mini belt bag, that I believe is style 4857 (not 100% sure).

I was wondering which style came first, if this or the one with the brass clips, inside has a pocket with the Coach cartouche. TIA


----------



## mrk2014

Replying to myself because I found the answer. No need for you to spend time on it.


----------



## mercerdave

I picked these 3 mini purses that dont have creeds because of their size and vintage age. Can someone help me identifying the style name or number so i can do some research on pricing these out. they are excellent condition and have zero wear. the brown signature purse has a purple satin interior. Thank you in advance for any help on these 3.


----------



## mercerdave

Any help on identifying these minis

View attachment 4974785


----------



## mercerdave

can someone help me in identifying these 3 coach minis, thanks in advance


----------



## Hyacinth

mercerdave said:


> can someone help me in identifying these 3 coach minis, thanks in advance



Coach has made dozens of similar styles. It's almost impossible to identify them.


----------



## Narnanz

My I ask for an opinion of what this bag style is. Listing say Ashley.  No creed in the listing .


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> My I ask for an opinion of what this bag style is. Listing say Ashley.  No creed in the listing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975430


It's a MFF style, I believe 19425/F19425. I've seen the pleating called "ruched" and the style is an Ashley.

This is a stock image of the bag:


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> It's a MFF style, I believe 19425/F19425. I've seen the pleating called "ruched" and the style is an Ashley.
> 
> This is a stock image of the bag:
> View attachment 4975434


Thank you...will have to investigate more as the interior looks like it has a central zippered pocket and Im not a fan of those l


----------



## KLGG

Hi Everyone! I'm looking for an ID on this purse that belonged to my MIL. I'm sure it's authentic, just don't know the style name / age. Thanks in advance! It's a nylon twill with leather strap/bottom and brown signature fabric inside.


----------



## Erilynn25

KLGG said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm looking for an ID on this purse that belonged to my MIL. I'm sure it's authentic, just don't know the style name / age. Thanks in advance! It's a nylon twill with leather strap/bottom and brown signature fabric inside.



Mercer Lunch Tote, style 7411, from 2001.


----------



## Erilynn25

mercerdave said:


> can someone help me in identifying these 3 coach minis, thanks in advance



The middle one looks like style 6F08, Hamptons Signature Small Wristlet.


----------



## KLGG

Thank you!!


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know anything about this wallet? It looks like it’s from the carriage collection. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lake Effect

Astor Checkbook Clutch  # 4836 in the Fall Special '92 catalog?


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this wallet? It looks like it’s from the carriage collection. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4977611
> View attachment 4977612


----------



## Busykitty

Lake Effect said:


> Astor Checkbook Clutch  # 4836 in the Fall Special '92 catalog?


Super! Thanks!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Super! Thanks!!


Happy to. One day I'll get it together for scanning. For now it is easier to snap a pic. Let me know if you need a little better quality. I was on a little break when I did that. I can't lol resist looking stuff up.


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

Hello!

Just received this little Sonoma crossbody made in Italy. The listing called her a fishing reel bag, but I can’t find anything about it on the googles.

approx 5”H x 8”W x 5”D

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

flowerchildmeesh said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just received this little Sonoma crossbody made in Italy. The listing called her a fishing reel bag, but I can’t find anything about it on the googles.
> 
> approx 5”H x 8”W x 5”D
> 
> Thanks in advance!



AHA! Spoke too soon - I got it: style # 4909 Sonoma Fishing Creel

Still, major thanks to all the admins ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone tell me what this color name is?


----------



## Crystalcoach

I knew the name of this bag... Now I can't remember and can't find it in my little archives. Help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance! 

The tassels are a recent addition, not original, as are the hang tags. Just fyi


----------



## whateve

Crystalcoach said:


> I knew the name of this bag... Now I can't remember and can't find it in my little archives. Help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance!
> 
> The tassels are a recent addition, not original, as are the hang tags. Just fyi


The edgecoating must be recent too. We need measurements in order to ID. It might be 4012 Camera Bag from the early 90s.


----------



## Crystalcoach

whateve said:


> The edgecoating must be recent too. We need measurements in order to ID. It might be 4012 Camera Bag from the early 90s.



Yep, the edge coat is also fresh. I thought the bag was a little boring, so I played around a little bit. Makes me happy to get a little creative.  Sorry about the lack of measurements. That looks like the right bag, and the measurements seem right too. Here are the dimensions on mine: 11 x 7 3/4 x 3 1/4

Thank you!!


----------



## Hyacinth

CWAP. The coffee just kicked in. Better late than never when talking about caffeine.

Never mind.

Camera Bag (Large) ,style 4012, probably 1990. The Camera Bag Small 4011 was  9 1/4 x 7 x2 3/4 with a 44" strap length


----------



## Crystalcoach

Thank you @whateve and @Hyacinth!


----------



## Hyacinth

Crystalcoach said:


> Thank you @whateve and @Hyacinth!



Sorry if I caused any confusion. It's been a strange morning.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> CWAP. The coffee just kicked in. Better late than never when talking about caffeine.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Camera Bag (Large) ,style 4012, probably 1990. The Camera Bag Small 4011 was  9 1/4 x 7 x2 3/4 with a 44" strap length


do you have a catalog page for the camera bag small? I don't have that one in my files.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> do you have a catalog page for the camera bag small? I don't have that one in my files.




Just a paper copy, and I don't have a scanner. Sorry. It's on page 19 of the 1990 Spring catalog, if anyone has one and can post a scan. 
Visually it seems identical to the 4012 standard (large) size. That one is in the Holiday 1990 catalog that's on the USB drives and bracelets that some members have.

Here are some measurements if it helps:
           Capri Small 4013 - 8 1/2 x 6 1/4 x 2 1/2 inches
           Capri Standard 4014 - 10 1/2 x 8 x 2 1/4
            both have 44" straps and a vertical center seam down the outside pocket

           for comparison the Camera Bags are:
          Camera Small 4011 - 9 1/4 x 7 x 2 3/4 with a 44" strap length
          Camera Bag standard 4012 - 11 x 8 x 3, 41" strap length
           both have a smooth outside pocket


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> do you have a catalog page for the camera bag small? I don't have that one in my files.





Hyacinth said:


> Just a paper copy, and I don't have a scanner. Sorry. It's on page 19 of the 1990 Spring catalog, if anyone has one and can post a scan.
> Visually it seems identical to the 4012 standard (large) size. That one is in the Holiday 1990 catalog that's on the USB drives and bracelets that some members have.
> 
> Here are some measurements if it helps:
> Capri Small 4013 - 8 1/2 x 6 1/4 x 2 1/2 inches
> Capri Standard 4014 - 10 1/2 x 8 x 2 1/4
> both have 44" straps and a vertical center seam down the outside pocket
> 
> for comparison the Camera Bags are:
> Camera Small 4011 - 9 1/4 x 7 x 2 3/4 with a 44" strap length
> Camera Bag standard 4012 - 11 x 8 x 3, 41" strap length
> both have a smooth outside pocket


I can take a pic and upload tomorrow. The Camera Bag standard (with photo) and Camera Bag Small (no photo) are in the Fall 1990 catalog too.


----------



## Narnanz

I have one of these but not with the turnlocks...did they change the style?








						Vintage Very Rare Coach Berkeley Red Suede Leather Crossbody 9016  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Very Rare Coach Berkeley Red Suede Leather Crossbody 9016 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> I have one of these but not with the turnlocks...did they change the style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Very Rare Coach Berkeley Red Suede Leather Crossbody 9016  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Very Rare Coach Berkeley Red Suede Leather Crossbody 9016 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com




Apparently. There's a Note in my files that "... very early production versions prob. had a double-turnlock & strap top closure w A6B- serial prefix" so we probably can add "B6B- to that note too. It's definitely genuine. By June ("F" month code) the top horizontal straps with the turnlocks had been eliminated. 

WITH - January






WITHOUT - June




and from an impeccable source too!


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Apparently. There's a Note in my files that "... very early production versions prob. had a double-turnlock & strap top closure w A6B- serial prefix" so we probably can add "B6B- to that note too. It's definitely genuine.


thank you...so mine without the turnlocks is a later bag. Cool..thank you..edit....just checked the creed..F6C..so same year but different plant.


----------



## Narnanz

Ha funny...just realised that that seller is the same I got my Mahogany one from.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> thank you...so mine without the turnlocks is a later bag. Cool..thank you..edit....just checked the creed..F6C..so same year but different plant.



Exactly. The Berkeley line wasn't even "officially" released and shown in the catalogs until Fall 1996, so they had a few months to work out any potential changes. After all, it was a cold-weather line anyway, not many people think of suede bags as warm weather styles. The newer Magnetic snap closure maybe wasn't as theft-resistant as the double turnlocks but probably made it much more convenient to use.

Fall 1996 catalog:


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Ha funny...just realised that that seller is the same I got my Mahogany one from.



Yep, the name is strangely familiar ...


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, the name is strangely familiar ...


Now you got me wondering who it is?


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Now you got me wondering who it is?



Hmmmm, I don't know if she was actually the seller but she's the one who supplied the photos of the newer turnlock-free version several years ago, that's why I put her name on the creed photo. It's my own way of verifying the trustworthy-ness of the person supplying the photos. The seller's name or ID may be lost in the mists of Time.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> do you have a catalog page for the camera bag small? I don't have that one in my files.


Before I forget, Fall 1990.


----------



## BrookeeK7

Hi! I wasn't able to find the serial number for this bag. Does anyone have information or know the name of it for me to research more?


----------



## BrookeeK7

Could anyone help me identify this purse along with the matching wristlet?


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Before I forget, Fall 1990.
> View attachment 4981797


Thanks!!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Can anyone tell me what this bag is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

Purseluvnmama said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982269


It looks like a Kira Satchel #13930 from around 2009.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

whateve said:


> It looks like a Kira Satchel #13930 from around 2009.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Ever seen this before?








						Coach Fashion Hand Signature key fob chain Swarovski crystals enamel pearls RARE | eBay
					

Find great deals for Coach Fashion Hand Signature key fob chain Swarovski crystals enamel pearls RARE. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Ever seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Fashion Hand Signature key fob chain Swarovski crystals enamel pearls RARE | eBay
> 
> 
> Find great deals for Coach Fashion Hand Signature key fob chain Swarovski crystals enamel pearls RARE. Shop with confidence on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com




 I haven't but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Busykitty

Does anyone know anything about this wallet. I believe the color to be ink. There is cotton ticking lining and silver hardware. It measures 3.75” x 4.25” closed.
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this wallet. I believe the color to be ink. There is cotton ticking lining and silver hardware. It measures 3.75” x 4.25” closed.
> thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4983530
> View attachment 4983529



That one worries me. Silver hardware wasn't available on handbags until the late 1990s although I'm not sure when it was available on wallets. But there's a stitching detail on that one that had been discontinued in wallets by the mid 1990s. The two details don't seem to go together in the same time frame. Was the hangtag attached to the wallet? The shape and construction of the base on the left side snap seems unusual too.

The only wallet style I can remember with a ticking lining was a really old checkbook cover I saw somewhere recently and really old items would have used brass hardware, at least for the snap. Ticking lining doesn't seem practical in the coin compartment because coins are such dirty little boogers.

ETA - Here's an example of what I mean. This is a very similar style, a Sonoma Compact Clutch from the mid 1990s. The credit card pocket edges are heat-sealed, not stitched (the long bill compartments still have stitched edges). Coach switched to heat sealing those edges beginning at least in the early 1990s. I don't remember seeing any wallets made after then that still had the credit card edges stitched. I'm still looking through my wallet photo files but so far I'm not seeing any wallets with silver hardware from before that time period. See what I mean about how the snap is attached differently on the two wallets. I'm just not comfortable with it but I'll keep looking through my photos.





Here's a thumbnail of a wallet from 1992-93 showing what Coach's earlier stitched credit card pocket edges looked like. Note how much smaller the stitches are compared to the wallet being asked about:





If someone has a catalog photo of that style with the same details as the one being asked about, please post photos.

*More opinions are welcome.*


----------



## Narnanz

Is this a Zoe hobo?


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/952247/silver-leather-coach-handbag


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Is this a Zoe hobo?
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/952247/silver-leather-coach-handbag


Yes.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> That one worries me. Silver hardware wasn't available on handbags until the late 1990s although I'm not sure when it was available on wallets. But there's a stitching detail on that one that had been discontinued in wallets by the mid 1990s. The two details don't seem to go together in the same time frame. Was the hangtag attached to the wallet? The shape and construction of the base on the left side snap seems unusual too.
> 
> The only wallet style I can remember with a ticking lining was a really old checkbook cover I saw somewhere recently and really old items would have used brass hardware, at least for the snap. Ticking lining doesn't seem practical in the coin compartment because coins are such dirty little boogers.
> 
> ETA - Here's an example of what I mean. This is a very similar style, a Sonoma Compact Clutch from the mid 1990s. The credit card pocket edges are heat-sealed, not stitched (the long bill compartments still have stitched edges). Coach switched to heat sealing those edges beginning at least in the early 1990s. I don't remember seeing any wallets made after then that still had the credit card edges stitched. I'm still looking through my wallet photo files but so far I'm not seeing any wallets with silver hardware from before that time period. See what I mean about how the snap is attached differently on the two wallets. I'm just not comfortable with it but I'll keep looking through my photos.
> 
> View attachment 4983927
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thumbnail of a wallet from 1992-93 showing what Coach's earlier stitched credit card pocket edges looked like. Note how much smaller the stitches are compared to the wallet being asked about:
> 
> View attachment 4983951
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a catalog photo of that style with the same details as the one being asked about, please post photos.
> 
> *More opinions are welcome.*


Oh no! Maybe these will help. I have an Aqua Zip Around Clutch Wallet from maybe a year or so before Ink came out with the same stitching on the ticking lined pockets.



The little hangtag was just attached to the wallet with a chain.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Yes.


thank you...but think there might be a bit of colour transfer so will leave that one.


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Does anyone know anything about this wallet. I believe the color to be ink. There is cotton ticking lining and silver hardware. It measures 3.75” x 4.25” closed.
> thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4983530
> View attachment 4983529





Hyacinth said:


> That one worries me. Silver hardware wasn't available on handbags until the late 1990s although I'm not sure when it was available on wallets. But there's a stitching detail on that one that had been discontinued in wallets by the mid 1990s. The two details don't seem to go together in the same time frame. Was the hangtag attached to the wallet? The shape and construction of the base on the left side snap seems unusual too.
> 
> The only wallet style I can remember with a ticking lining was a really old checkbook cover I saw somewhere recently and really old items would have used brass hardware, at least for the snap. Ticking lining doesn't seem practical in the coin compartment because coins are such dirty little boogers.
> 
> ETA - Here's an example of what I mean. This is a very similar style, a Sonoma Compact Clutch from the mid 1990s. The credit card pocket edges are heat-sealed, not stitched (the long bill compartments still have stitched edges). Coach switched to heat sealing those edges beginning at least in the early 1990s. I don't remember seeing any wallets made after then that still had the credit card edges stitched. I'm still looking through my wallet photo files but so far I'm not seeing any wallets with silver hardware from before that time period. See what I mean about how the snap is attached differently on the two wallets. I'm just not comfortable with it but I'll keep looking through my photos.
> 
> View attachment 4983927
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thumbnail of a wallet from 1992-93 showing what Coach's earlier stitched credit card pocket edges looked like. Note how much smaller the stitches are compared to the wallet being asked about:
> 
> View attachment 4983951
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a catalog photo of that style with the same details as the one being asked about, please post photos.
> 
> *More opinions are welcome.*


On my lunch break. Put aside the ticking and the heat seal, this is what I got:
From the 1999 Preview catalog . . . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And from the Eddie edition, Coach for the Holidays (prices good thru 3/99). . .


----------



## Busykitty

Lake Effect said:


> On my lunch break. Put aside the ticking and the heat seal, this is what I got:
> From the 1999 Preview catalog . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984994
> 
> 
> And from the Eddie edition, Coach for the Holidays (prices good thru 3/99). . .
> View attachment 4984996


On her lunch break to boot! 
Thanks a million! What does @Hyacinth think?


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> On her lunch break to boot!
> Thanks a million! What does @Hyacinth think?


 Well today was wfh. And I started with the oldest catalog and hit on the next two! I love a hunt! Statement of the obvious, Coach put out a ton of small leather goods.


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> On her lunch break to boot!
> Thanks a million! What does @Hyacinth think?




It looks like she's got it! I stand corrected. You have to believe in the evidence in front of you until better evidence is produced. I wish Coach had shown the inside panel that had the stitched cc pockets in the catalog but that's why it's not easy to ID those smaller items. But it's definitely the same wallet. _"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency..."_

Saving the catalog scans to my files - thanks, Lake Effect!


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like she's got it! I stand corrected. You have to believe in the evidence in front of you until better evidence is produced. I wish Coach had shown the inside panel that had the stitched cc pockets in the catalog but that's why it's not easy to ID those smaller items. But it's definitely the same wallet. _"The most consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency..."_
> 
> Saving the catalog scans to my files - thanks, Lake Effect!


 Part of the fun is hunting the details, other part is sharing the info. Happy to contribute.
I never would have thought that wallet to have ticking.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Part of the fun is hunting the details, other part is sharing the info. Happy to contribute.
> I never would have thought that wallet to have ticking.



It's the stitching on the cc pockets that really threw me. The ticking too but they were using that fabric in their cosmetic cases during that period anyway. I looked through all the wallet pics in my photo files, and some of those blasted pics are only the standard drilldown size, 281x281 pixels. Try looking at dozens of those, one after the other. Great way to give yourself a splitting headache, and I got one.

Even the bigger ones weren't much better. There weren't ANY wallets with stitched credit card slot edges newer than about 1995, and I looked at everything between the early 1990s and around 2000. The only pics that looked like they could be either one were from the leather Signature wallet line from 1997-98 and it was just impossible to enlarge the photos and still get a clear look. So I'm still surprised Coach apparently brought back a discontinued stitching detail several years after they'd discontinued it, although you'd think nothing Coach ever did would surprise me by now.

That stitching detail in wallets newer than the mid-1990s has been good way to spot a fake wallet from the wrong time period for a long time now. Guess we just found an exception.


----------



## JakeTR19

Can anyone tell me what this bag is?? From a 2008 catalog


----------



## whateve

JakeTR19 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is?? From a 2008 catalog


Bleecker Straw Large Tote #11799. It's really big: 20 inches by 17 inches x 6 inches.


----------



## orangekitty121

Can anyone ID this bag? Is it a Rambler?


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Is it a Rambler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989547


Not a Rambler. We need measurements for bags that don't have the style number in the creed. It probably is a saddlery bag.


----------



## hetha2001

Hi everyone. Can either of these bags be identified? I have them in my Pinterest but the links are dead and this was early in my Pinterest days before I’d relabel. 

I used to own both of them years ago, purchased at my local consignment shop, before I started collecting vintage Coach, but I’ve sadly consigned or donated them long ago. Of course now I’m fondly remembering them and am hoping to track down similar bags. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## whateve

hetha2001 said:


> Hi everyone. Can either of these bags be identified? I have them in my Pinterest but the links are dead and this was early in my Pinterest days before I’d relabel.
> 
> I used to own both of them years ago, purchased at my local consignment shop, before I started collecting vintage Coach, but I’ve sadly consigned or donated them long ago. Of course now I’m fondly remembering them and am hoping to track down similar bags. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4990236
> View attachment 4990237


The top one is Bleecker daily bag from around 2013. Style number is probably 29461.

The second one is a Chelsea Katarina shoulder bag from around 2011. Style number is probably 18901.


----------



## hetha2001

whateve said:


> The top one is Bleecker daily bag from around 2013. Style number is probably 29461.
> 
> The second one is a Chelsea Katarina shoulder bag from around 2011. Style number is probably 18901.


Wow. Thank you. You are awesome! I’ve spent so much time googling to find this info. Why I didn’t think to ask here is a mystery.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello ladies,

I have been looking in the usual places, Ebay, Google, Wayback Machine, here of course... but although I have found this bag in several listings, I can not say for sure how is actually called.

Finally I found this listing... is it correct? Mine is also the natural canvas, from 2004, style 6867. TIA

https://www.bidrustbelt.com/Event/L...anvas-Striped-Slim-Hippie-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been looking in the usual places, Ebay, Google, Wayback Machine, here of course... but although I have found this bag in several listings, I can not say for sure how is actually called.
> 
> Finally I found this listing... is it correct? Mine is also the natural canvas, from 2004, style 6867. TIA
> 
> https://www.bidrustbelt.com/Event/L...anvas-Striped-Slim-Hippie-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag




There's no photo or name for it in my files but if it looks like denim fabric it might be from the Denim Stripe line, the style number fits in with their number sequence 6854 to 6868 and the details are the same. I only have pictures of those styles in indigo blue denim fabric but I'm wondering if this one might be an outlet style since the listing you found shows a date code about 8 to 12 months later than the dates the others with the Sig fabric appeared on the Wayback pages. I'd definitely call it a Hippie style. The "Signature Stripe" style that was almost identical had a Sig pattern of Cs woven into the fabric, that may have been the full-price version.

Here are the style numbers right before and right after yours, 6866 and 6868:




Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> There's no photo or name for it in my files but if it looks like denim fabric it might be from the Denim Stripe line, the style number fits in with their number sequence 6854 to 6868 and the details are the same. I only have pictures of those styles in indigo blue denim fabric but I'm wondering if this one might be an outlet style since the listing you found shows a date code about 8 to 12 months later than the dates the others with the Sig fabric appeared on the Wayback pages. I'd definitely call it a Hippie style. The "Signature Stripe" style that was almost identical had a Sig pattern of Cs woven into the fabric, that may have been the full-price version.
> 
> Here are the style numbers right before and right after yours, 6866 and 6868:
> View attachment 4993059
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4993061



Thank you so much, actually I had found these on the Wayback pages, but I didn't think mine belonged to the same "family", because it didn't have the leather medallion. So thank you for the info that makes sense with the number sequence. I appreciate it as always.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much, actually I had found these on the Wayback pages, but I didn't think mine belonged to the same "family", because it didn't have the leather medallion. So thank you for the info that makes sense with the number sequence. I appreciate it as always.




The 6854 Denim Stripe Demi didn't have a leather medallion either.




But that follows the same pattern as the Signature version with the tone-on-tone C pattern that was probably the boutique version. Here are the Demi and a Tote from that line, 6641 and 6643. It's almost impossible to see the Sig pattern in these two website page pics but it's there:


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all, wondering if anyone knows anything about this tote? It’s about 14.5” x 9.5 x 4(on the bottom, as it tapers up).
Inside there are 2 hanging slip pockets, one on each side and a zipper closure. And a 10” handle drop. Was this an early market tote? Any help is appreciated! You guys rock!


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Hello all, wondering if anyone knows anything about this tote? It’s about 14.5” x 9.5 x 4(on the bottom, as it tapers up).
> Inside there are 2 hanging slip pockets, one on each side and a zipper closure. And a 10” handle drop. Was this an early market tote? Any help is appreciated! You guys rock!
> View attachment 4995110
> View attachment 4995111
> View attachment 4995112
> View attachment 4995113


I have it in my files as 9650 marketing tote from around 1978 but I don't know where I got that info. I don't have a catalog photo.


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> I have it in my files as 9650 marketing tote from around 1978 but I don't know where I got that info. I don't have a catalog photo.


Cool! An early marketing tote then 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Busykitty

Me again, just got this cutie in. Is this an early school bag? Measures 13 x 8.5. Three inside compartments with the center one being zippered. Gusseted sides and bottom.  Very cool little bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the name and style number of this little "wallet on a string?"

Thanks in advance.








						Vintage Coach British Tan Leather Crossbody Wallet On a String Bag Purse  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach British Tan Leather Crossbody Wallet On a String Bag Purse at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




ETA: Is it 4843 Swing wallet?


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name and style number of this little "wallet on a string?"
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach British Tan Leather Crossbody Wallet On a String Bag Purse  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach British Tan Leather Crossbody Wallet On a String Bag Purse at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Is it 4843 Swing wallet?




By George, I think she's got it!

From the Holiday 1993 catalog:





All the production versions so far seem to have the solid metal egg-shaped inside zipper pull, like the one in your post.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> By George, I think she's got it!
> 
> View attachment 4998310


Thank you!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Dragonflyzoe said:


> @BeenBurned Thank you so much for your authentication. I will head over to the ID thread for dating and tag help.
> Much appreciated, as always
> 
> Zoe xx


My battered and bruised Dinky, now kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned . Can anyone help with her date and also add any insight into how her original hangtag would look so I can somehow source a replacement?
She will end up in the rehab thread at a later date too!
Many thanks in advance.
Zoe xx


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> My battered and bruised Dinky, now kindly authenticated by @BeenBurned . Can anyone help with her date and also add any insight into how her original hangtag would look so I can somehow source a replacement?
> She will end up in the rehab thread at a later date too!
> Many thanks in advance.
> Zoe xx


I answered you on the AT thread.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Hi can anyone tell me the name of this bag ?


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the name of this bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004770


Rhyder 33 satchel








						The Coach Rhyder Bag Arrived Just in Time for National Handbag Day - PurseBlog
					

Coach is the most quintessentially American of handbag brands and it always has been, even before Stuart Vevers arrived to explore traditional workwear and the American West with his first collection…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## lovevintagecoach

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the name of this bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004770


Thank you !  It’s such a pretty bag !!


----------



## handbaghuntress

I know these came in monogram with multiple colors too but for the life of me I can’t remember the style name. TIA


----------



## Steph_86

Looking for information on this bag. I've searched the style number and nothing is coming up for me. I'm interested in the color name, original price, and anything else anyone may know. TIA!


----------



## whateve

Steph_86 said:


> Looking for information on this bag. I've searched the style number and nothing is coming up for me. I'm interested in the color name, original price, and anything else anyone may know. TIA!


Kristin Embossed Python Sage, sometimes called Mama Sage on the forum. I believe the original price was $798.


----------



## Steph_86

whateve said:


> Kristin Embossed Python Sage, sometimes called Mama Sage on the forum. I believe the original price was $798.


Thank you, whateve!

I've been able to find info on all my other bags but this one was being elusive. I definitely feel like I got a good deal. It's like new and I gave $50 for her.


----------



## shannastory

Could I get help IDing the name/style number in this listing? It’s a clutch with a built-in kisslock that’s NOT in the interior of the main compartment. 









						VINTAGE BEAUTIFUL BLACK COACH BONNIE CASHIN CLUTCH KISS LOCK BLACK  | eBay
					

MINOR SCRATCHING & INDENTATION MARK ON FRONT OF BAG FROM KISS LOCK PURSE. GREAT ADDITION TO YOUR WARDROBE.



					www.ebay.com
				




I have the same style in a dark brown color (mine was decorated/stylized in a unique way by a former owner...more in that for a different thread ). I’ve seen a few listed here and there in the last year or so, but I haven’t stumbled on a name. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakeTR19

What item is this? It looks like it was a part of something. Does anyone know?


----------



## BeenBurned

JakeTR19 said:


> What item is this? It looks like it was a part of something. Does anyone know?


What are the dimensions? Can it be a wristlet with a missing strap?


----------



## houseof999

JakeTR19 said:


> What item is this? It looks like it was a part of something. Does anyone know?





BeenBurned said:


> What are the dimensions? Can it be a wristlet with a missing strap?


Looks like maybe from this set? 
"COACH: Triple Pouch In Signature Canvas And Floral Print" https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-triple-pouch-in-signature-canvas-and-floral-print/86399.html


----------



## Narnanz

Currently working on a Coach Bleecker bag 11418.
What colour and what leather would it be after I've taken off horrid yellow paint.


Hope you can view it via Instagram as Im working on my phone and dont have any photos of it.

Is it vacchetta leather?


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Currently working on a Coach Bleecker bag 11418.
> What colour and what leather would it be after I've taken off horrid yellow paint.
> 
> 
> Hope you can view it via Instagram as Im working on my phone and dont have any photos of it.
> 
> Is it vacchetta leather?



I can see it. The color looks like camel to me.

May I ask what picture #7 is showing?


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> I can see it. The color looks like camel to me.
> 
> May I ask what picture #7 is showing?


thats little makeup sponges showing the yellow colour they painted the bag...bit of brown is from the edgecote as that was painted yellow in places two


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> thats little makeup sponges showing the yellow colour they painted the bag...bit of brown is from the edgecote as that was painted yellow in places two


LOL! I thought it was "stuff" that was stuck to the stitching, interior, etc. that you removed while cleaning.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I thought it was "stuff" that was stuck to the stitching, interior, etc. that you removed while cleaning.


Ha.....funny thought...rather this stuff than a tooth someone else found.


----------



## shannastory

shannastory said:


> Could I get help IDing the name/style number in this listing? It’s a clutch with a built-in kisslock that’s NOT in the interior of the main compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE BEAUTIFUL BLACK COACH BONNIE CASHIN CLUTCH KISS LOCK BLACK  | eBay
> 
> 
> MINOR SCRATCHING & INDENTATION MARK ON FRONT OF BAG FROM KISS LOCK PURSE. GREAT ADDITION TO YOUR WARDROBE.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same style in a dark brown color (mine was decorated/stylized in a unique way by a former owner...more in that for a different thread ). I’ve seen a few listed here and there in the last year or so, but I haven’t stumbled on a name. Thanks in advance!



Any takers on this one? I’ve been calling mine my “kisslock clutch” when I carry it...but I’d love to know her real name/style number if anyone has it! Below are a few pictures of mine (I didn’t do the embroidery!!)...






I measure 10.75 in wide, about 6 in tall, and about 2.5 in deep (including the front flap), in case that helps.


----------



## americandreaming

Hello can anyone identify this purse?  

Many thanks


----------



## auelsg

Does anyone know if this is an authentic design?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Hello can anyone identify this purse?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5034461


It's a Legacy Signature Penny Shoulder Purse #21153.


----------



## whateve

auelsg said:


> Does anyone know if this is an authentic design?
> 
> View attachment 5034521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034523


Post your question in the Authenticate this Coach thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

Read the first post to see what info we need. We need to know where the bag is listed, if online, or where you got it if not. At a minimum, we need a picture of the creed and any tags.


----------



## Mybell222

Hyacinth said:


> By George, I think she's got it!
> 
> From the Holiday 1993 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 4998310
> 
> 
> 
> All the production versions so far seem to have the solid metal egg-shaped inside zipper pull, like the one in your post.


When you say ‘production versions’ do you mean that the one pictured was a prototype & any made to sell had the egg-shaped zipper pull? Thanks for the clarification and the catalog picture! I love these!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Mybell222 said:


> When you say ‘production versions’ do you mean that the one pictured was a prototype & any made to sell had the egg-shaped zipper pull? Thanks for the clarification and the catalog picture! I love these!!!



Yes, Coach sometimes changed details between the pre-production versions made for a catalog photo session and full production.


----------



## americandreaming

Hi, saw this on a Poshmark listing - anyone know what it's called? 

Many thanks


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Hello  Can someone tell me the name of this bag charm ?  I am sure that now that I have decided I need it , it will be impossible to find ! Thanks for your help .


----------



## BeenBurned

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hello  Can someone tell me the name of this bag charm ?  I am sure that now that I have decided I need it , it will be impossible to find ! Thanks for your help .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043805


I don't believe that the fringed charm is Coach. (Are there even any Coach markings on it?)

OT: Interesting paint job on the bag. It's not my taste but it's a nice job.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that the fringed charm is Coach. (Are there even any Coach markings on it?)
> 
> OT: Interesting paint job on the bag. It's not my taste but it's a nice job.


Hmmm I am not sure .  I thought it was, I have seen it on here a few times .  I could be wrong though . I am going to have to do some investigating lol.  Thank
You !


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that the fringed charm is Coach. (Are there even any Coach markings on it?)
> 
> OT: Interesting paint job on the bag. It'si not my taste but it's a nice job.



It's Coach and it's huge. I didn't get it but I think maybe @AstridRhapsody or @Syren owns one..


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> It's Coach and it's huge. I didn't get it but I think maybe @AstridRhapsody or @Syren owns one..


Thank you !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

I found it !  Thanks for your replies   Now to actually find one for sale !


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> It's Coach and it's huge. I didn't get it but I think maybe @AstridRhapsody or @Syren owns one..


Yup, it is Coach. It pops up on a lot of ad photos for the kisslock bags, especially dalmations. I use it primarily with my tattoo bags, looks great!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

AstridRhapsody said:


> Yup, it is Coach. It pops up on a lot of ad photos for the kisslock bags, especially dalmations. I use it primarily with my tattoo bags, looks great!


I would love to have one , but I think the hunt is going to be harder than I thought lol.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Hi, saw this on a Poshmark listing - anyone know what it's called?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5035927



Hi, anyone know?

Many thanks xx


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Hi, anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks xx


I had one once, I can't remember what it was called. I know it is really tiny and doesn't have a creed. I'll do some more looking.


----------



## houseof999

americandreaming said:


> Hi, anyone know?
> 
> Many thanks xx





whateve said:


> I had one once, I can't remember what it was called. I know it is really tiny and doesn't have a creed. I'll do some more looking.



It looks like a color variation of this maybe? 








						NWT COACH Mini Bonnie Crossbody Signature Bag #42554 Black Light Gray Classic  | eBay
					

We have up for your consideration this small NWT Coach crossbody bag - it's in new condition, so signs of wear at all.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> It's Coach and it's huge. I didn't get it but I think maybe @AstridRhapsody or @Syren owns one..





lovevintagecoach said:


> I found it !  Thanks for your replies   Now to actually find one for sale !
> View attachment 5044118


Thank you. I'd never seen that one. Sorry, I didn't mean to mislead you.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> It looks like a color variation of this maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT COACH Mini Bonnie Crossbody Signature Bag #42554 Black Light Gray Classic  | eBay
> 
> 
> We have up for your consideration this small NWT Coach crossbody bag - it's in new condition, so signs of wear at all.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That's it!


----------



## sunshinedcb

I found this at a goodwill outlet store and wonder if I found a real treasure.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunshinedcb said:


> I found this at a goodwill outlet store and wonder if I found a real treasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045595
> View attachment 5045596
> View attachment 5045597
> View attachment 5045598


Welcome to TPF. 

I'm sorry but you bought a fake. I suggest you return it for a refund (at best) or exchange because it's illegal for anyone (including thrifts) to sell fakes. 

For future requests, please post in the following thread, referring to post 1 on page 1 as well as the post at the top of each page for the info we need.




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Nicole53

Any ideas on this bag's style/model?  Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

It looks a lot like the Small Margot Carryall in my avatar photo, but with a clip instead of magnetic flap closure.


----------



## helgaliese

Hi all, I purchased this bag on eBay many years ago and am questioning if it’s a real Coach bag. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## whateve

helgaliese said:


> Hi all, I purchased this bag on eBay many years ago and am questioning if it’s a real Coach bag. Any help is greatly appreciated


Welcome to the forum! You are in the wrong place for authentication. This is the thread to determine style names for items you know are authentic. Don't worry; we don't expect you to be able to navigate this site your first time. What you have is an authentic bag, made around 1990. It appears to be a saddle bag #9851. In the future, please provide measurements if you want the style identified. There's no need to post in the authenticate thread this time.


----------



## Nicole53

tealocean said:


> It looks a lot like the Small Margot Carryall in my avatar photo, but with a clip instead of magnetic flap closure.


Thank you so much!  It looks like you are 100% right.  I found an ebay listing of one listed as Margot and it has the oval nameplate and interior clip closure. Margot


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, hoping you expert ladies will be able to help me, any input is appreciated and TIA

I am being offered an old "purse", that according to the owner looks like a small briefcase (only numbers in the creed), with only one middle turn lock and and a detachable one piece strap with brass hooks. She offered to take pictures tonight, but in the meantime I wanted to ask if there was such a purse, or is a briefcase, she said is about 12 inches long.


For what she described is similar to this type on the picture I borrowed from Ebay.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, hoping you expert ladies will be able to help me, any input is appreciated and TIA
> 
> I am being offered an old "purse", that according to the owner looks like a small briefcase (only numbers in the creed), with only one middle turn lock and and a detachable one piece strap with brass hooks. She offered to take pictures tonight, but in the meantime I wanted to ask if there was such a purse, or is a briefcase, she said is about 12 inches long.
> 
> 
> For what she described is similar to this type on the picture I borrowed from Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049757


If you are lucky, it is a school bag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> If you are lucky, it is a school bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050106



Thank you so much whateve for your info and the picture. Lucky? Is it a rare one? I am still waiting for the pictures, so who knows.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> If you are lucky, it is a school bag.



LOL... I guess I am not lucky, the small briefcase is a Willis  I think I will pass.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you so much whateve for your info and the picture. Lucky? Is it a rare one? I am still waiting for the pictures, so who knows.





WishingonaCoach said:


> LOL... I guess I am not lucky, the small briefcase is a Willis  I think I will pass.


The school bag is very hard to find. I've never seen one IRL. It seems like a good size, but I wonder how useful it would be since it has very little depth.


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know the official color name for this bag? 


			https://posh.mk/8yHDnxIrnfb


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know the official color name for this bag?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/8yHDnxIrnfb


This listing calls it orchid. I don't know if that's the Coach name.









						Coach G 0982-14425 Medium Orchid Leather Satchel
					

AUTHENTIC COACH LEATHER SHOULDER BAG/COLOR: MEDIUM ORCHID  Very good leather No scratches or stains on leather Pretty color!




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know the official color name for this bag?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/8yHDnxIrnfb


This listing calls it orchid. I don't know if that's the Coach name.









						Coach G 0982-14425 Medium Orchid Leather Satchel
					

AUTHENTIC COACH LEATHER SHOULDER BAG/COLOR: MEDIUM ORCHID  Very good leather No scratches or stains on leather Pretty color!




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## americandreaming

WishingonaCoach said:


> LOL... I guess I am not lucky, the small briefcase is a Willis  I think I will pass.



I'll take it!!!


----------



## ireirie

Hi, first time poster here! 
Looking for the name and year of this bag if anyone knows it - this photo is from 2004 so could be from any time before then. 
It's a small/medium shoulder bag and looks to be plain black (perhaps suede?) rather than patterned, with white contrast stitching and gold hardware, and a strap that is black on the upper side and tan underneath. It also seems to have a simple zip closure rather than any flap/buckle.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ireirie

.


----------



## BeenBurned

ireirie said:


> Hi, first time poster here!
> Looking for the name and year of this bag if anyone knows it - this photo is from 2004 so could be from any time before then.
> It's a small/medium shoulder bag and looks to be plain black (perhaps suede?) rather than patterned, with white contrast stitching and gold hardware, and a strap that is black on the upper side and tan underneath. It also seems to have a simple zip closure rather than any flap/buckle.  Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5053315


It's a soho suede hobo but I can't find the exact style with the same strap. 

It's similar (except for the strap) to 9658: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+9658&_sacat=0
Also similar to 8A14: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+8a14&_sacat=0

Aha! I think I found it!! 9503:




__





						coach 9503 - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## ireirie

BeenBurned said:


> It's a soho suede hobo but I can't find the exact style with the same strap.
> 
> It's similar (except for the strap) to 9658: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+9658&_sacat=0
> Also similar to 8A14: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+8a14&_sacat=0
> 
> Aha! I think I found it!! 9503:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coach 9503 - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053367


Thank you so much! I've been looking for hours and was getting nowhere!


----------



## BeenBurned

ireirie said:


> Thank you so much! I've been looking for hours and was getting nowhere!


It helps to know some key words to search.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> This listing calls it orchid. I don't know if that's the Coach name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach G 0982-14425 Medium Orchid Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC COACH LEATHER SHOULDER BAG/COLOR: MEDIUM ORCHID  Very good leather No scratches or stains on leather Pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Thank you! 
I was trying to find a pic of a NWT but had no success.


----------



## Sparkles69

I bought a COACH Bag & I'm confused as to the correct name. The Tag Says No: K1520 on top and 344o8 underneath it. some people say its a COACH bubble leather Blake Carryall some say COACH Swagger in Pebble Leather others are calling it a Satchel. How do I know which one mine is. its black with black hardware


----------



## Sparkles69

I bought a COACH Bag & I'm confused as to the correct name. The Tag Says No: K1520 on top and 344o8 underneath it. some people say its a COACH bubble leather Blake Carryall some say COACH Swagger in Pebble Leather others are calling it a Satchel. How do I know which one mine is. its black with black hardware


----------



## BeenBurned

Sparkles69 said:


> I bought a COACH Bag & I'm confused as to the correct name. The Tag Says No: K1520 on top and 344o8 underneath it. some people say its a COACH bubble leather Blake Carryall some say COACH Swagger in Pebble Leather others are calling it a Satchel. How do I know which one mine is. its black with black hardware


Before an item can be identified, it needs to be confirmed as authentic. If you didn't personally purchase the bag from a legitimate retailer, it should be looked at here: 




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




As for what you find other sellers calling it, that's not dependable. So many sellers search and copy other sellers' names and descriptions without knowing the accuracy of those sellers' names!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello! Just found this thread.
My DD just got this bag from a thrift store near her grad school, and she wanted to know if this is a personalized bag or not?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello knowledgeable ladies.

I am hoping you can tell me which is the number of a middle 80s Brief Bag but in twill. The leather one is 5080 and based on the other twill collection items, they changed the first number, like Shoulder Bag 9170 in twill was 8170.

I have tried to find a 8080 but no luck, maybe they gave it a total different number? Is this other style bag? Made in NYC, not made for a longer strap, just handle.
TIA


----------



## LadyEdwards

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello knowledgeable ladies.
> 
> I am hoping you can tell me which is the number of a middle 80s Brief Bag but in twill. The leather one is 5080 and based on the other twill collection items, they changed the first number, like Shoulder Bag 9170 in twill was 8170.
> 
> I have tried to find a 8080 but no luck, maybe they gave it a total different number? Is this other style bag? Made in NYC, not made for a longer strap, just handle.
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5061979


It almost looks like the 8625 Muskette Bag, but the shape is different, possibly part of the Twill Collection?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

LadyEdwards said:


> It almost looks like the 8625 Muskette Bag, but the shape is different, possibly part of the Twill Collection?



Yes, it is part of the Twill collection, I have a catalog picture that shows four other styles, that is why I figured they changed the first digit to an 8, so I thought as the only leather was 5080, the twill could be 8080 but I can not find any at all, so I was hoping someone here had more info.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Well.... I have been still searching and asking and nobody knows.... this is not a mystery bag, just a mystery style number, LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Narnanz

WishingonaCoach said:


> Well.... I have been still searching and asking and nobody knows.... this is not a mystery bag, just a mystery style number, LOL
> 
> Thanks.


Found this randomly on Pinterest...is it what you were looking for?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Found this randomly on Pinterest...is it what you were looking for?
> View attachment 5064811


I believe she already has that picture. It doesn't show the style she has. We have assumed that the style numbers of all twill items will have the same pattern, having an 8 in the first digit, but without catalog proof, it is just a guess.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Yes, thank you both Narnanz and whateve. 

I had the picture already, and I have owned/own 3 other styles of the collection, but the Brief Bag can not find the style number anywhere.


----------



## katev

@Hyacinth, Recently I have been researching the Patricia's Legacy 9951 bag and I came across your post at the link below from 2012 when you kindly posted some catalog listings for the PL in response to my request as a new Rehabber. I've just noticed that the description of the black/nickel PL says that it has an "outside back pocket". This surprised me because I'm used to seeing PL bags with an inside under-flap back pocket but no outside back pocket; did they ever change the construction of the Patricia's Legacy bag to include an outside back pocket? Thanks!





__





						AUTHENTICATE This COACH
					

It looks fine to me. :smile1:   Thank you very much! I have never seen a Patricia's Legacy Bag IRL, can you tell me how it compares to the Rambler?    BTW, this is the second bag that I've recently found that appeared to be missing the hangtag and ball chain - but later I found them in the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> @Hyacinth, Recently I have been researching the Patricia's Legacy 9951 bag and I came across your post at the link below from 2012 when you kindly posted some catalog listings for the PL in response to my request as a new Rehabber. I've just noticed that the description of the black/nickel PL says that it has an "outside back pocket". This surprised me because I'm used to seeing PL bags with an inside under-flap back pocket but no outside back pocket; did they ever change the construction of the Patricia's Legacy bag to include an outside back pocket? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTICATE This COACH
> 
> 
> It looks fine to me. :smile1:   Thank you very much! I have never seen a Patricia's Legacy Bag IRL, can you tell me how it compares to the Rambler?    BTW, this is the second bag that I've recently found that appeared to be missing the hangtag and ball chain - but later I found them in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




The first catalog description is obviously wrong. I've never seen a Pat's with an open back pocket, at least not any of the vintage ones or anything more recent than the last of the 2005 China-made originals. And certainly not with multiple outside back pocket*s* like the description implies. That hidden inside pocket pretty much would make ANY outside back pocket unusable, it would just be too bulky and lumpy.

Don't believe everything you read in the catalogs.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> The first catalog description is obviously wrong. I've never seen a Pat's with an open back pocket, at least not any of the vintage ones or anything more recent than the last of the 2005 China-made originals. And certainly not with multiple outside back pocket*s* like the description implies. That hidden inside pocket pretty much would make ANY outside back pocket unusable, it would just be too bulky and lumpy.
> 
> Don't believe everything you read in the catalogs.



Thanks, the hidden inside back pocket has always been a key feature of the Patricia's Legacy, I couldn't figure out how that outside back pocket would work!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I've received the Italian Wheat Gramercy Clutch 7000 and it looks even better in real life than in the auction pictures. I didn't have to do any rehab at all, just a little routine maintenance. I wiped the bag down and polished a little tarnish off the hardware. For a light-colored bag that is 22 years old it truly looks NWOT.
> 
> I also called Coach Customer Service and got some interesting information about this previously unrecognized bag but I will tell you about that in the next message.
> 
> Below are some photos of my mystery Gramercy Clutch 7000. The wheat color is very lovely, it looks tan or beige in some lights and pale yellow in other lighting.
> 
> I was surprised at the large size of this clutch. The 7007 Gramercy Clutch that was released in 1999-2000 was significantly smaller. The 7007 style clutch measured 8.5 x 5 x 2, but this 7000 clutch is 11.5 x 6.5 x 1.5 and I am very pleased by the larger size!
> 
> The first picture shows the 7000 clutch next to my Gramercy Top Handle Satchel 7002 so you can get a feel for the size.
> 
> So here are pictures of the previously unknown Coach Gramercy Clutch 7000 in Wheat color. It was made in Italy in 1998.
> 
> Isn't she pretty?! I will post my theory about the history of this bag in the next message!
> 
> View attachment 4724016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724017
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724026





katev said:


> So far I have been unable to find other examples of the 7000 style Gramercy Clutch (see above) but I called Coach Customer Service and I was told that they have the bag in their computer records and that the retail price is listed as $268 and that the original release date is the non-existent date of February 31, 2005! But according to the serial number the bag was made in Italy in 1998.
> 
> I've come up with a theory that may explain some of the odd things about this bag. Of course there's no way of knowing for sure but it fits with the things that we do know.
> 
> My theory is that when the Gramercy line was first being developed in Italy in late 1998, this was the first style bag that was created and they had even started to produce them, giving them the style number 7000.
> 
> I don't know how many were made but there was a sudden change of plans and the bags were pulled out of production. The 7007 Gramercy Clutch was released a year later and it has several design differences; see the coach sale description posted below for the 7007 style.
> 
> They clearly wanted to make a smaller clutch that could easily be held "in the palm of your hand". That explains why the later version is smaller, has a shorter strap, and it has a creased bottom without metal feet. Easier to carry as a clutch I guess. Personally I like the larger bag with the flat bottom with metal feet. It holds more and the feet protect the bottom of the bag and the corners when you set it down; especially with such a light-colored bad.
> 
> I also don't know why they decided to remove the leather slip pocket with the creed patch stamp from the 7007 version but that's another feature in the 7000 bag that I like a lot. But both bags were made in the wheat color have the textured Gramercy finish. They both have a light, suede-cloth interior, and they have interior zipper pockets and outside slip pockets; and they both have the distinctive brass hangtag and rectangular turnlock of the Gramercy line.
> 
> Here's where things get murky but here is the scenario that I'm suggesting. The heyday of the Italian Coach plant was in the late 1990s and in early 2000s and they were starting to make fewer bags in Italy by 2005. Since they were starting to reduce operations in Italy, it is quite possible that someone gathered up a mixed shipment of the Coach bags they had in storage (including the abandoned 7000 Gramercy clutch) and shipped all miscellaneous bags to Coach USA.
> 
> This shipment of Italian Coach bags were all stamped with the Bullseye mark to be sent to the outlets as FP delete bags, but the 7000 style was problematic. The bag had never been released and had to be entered into the Coach computer. The computer fields included a retail price - even though this bag had never been sold at retail, so the price of $268 was entered. The 7007 clutch originally sold for $248 so $268 seems like a reasonable price in 2005.
> 
> The Coach computer also wanted a release date but this bag didn't have one, so they entered the made-up date of 2/31/05 just to complete the record.
> 
> I don't know how many of them went to the outlets in 2005 - probably not many because I haven't found any other examples so far, but my bag may have been purchased by a woman that never carried the bag as far as I can tell. If she did carry it then it was probably only on a special occasion and put away in her closet. Or maybe it was a gift and the woman that received it didn't care for it - but it clearly has been stored well but ignored for 22 years.
> 
> For some reason this closet was recently purged and the bag ended up posted online for sale by a vendor that @BeenBurned has seen selling both genuine and fake Coach bags in the past; so I was lucky to get this rare, genuine bag for only $50!
> 
> That's my theory but I would love to hear other ideas!
> 
> Coach 7007 Gramercy Clutch made in 1999-2000:
> View attachment 4724027
> 
> 
> Coach 7000 Gramercy Clutch made in 1998:
> View attachment 4724036




Last year I purchased a wheat-colored Gramercy Clutch 7000 that was made in Italy in 1998. This was the first time that any of the TPF Coach Authenticators had seen this specific bag. It's my (unproven) theory that Coach Italy started to produce this bag as the first of the Gramercy line and then decided to halt production and change the design. If I am correct then the bag was replaced with the 7007 clutch, which is similar but smaller and also has some other design differences, see the posts above.

I've just come across another example of the 7000 Gramercy Clutch currently listed for sale on ebay, see photo and link below. It is listed as "Dark Brown" but the pictures look black to my eyes, and I believe that the early Gramercy bags were originally released in wheat and black.

I was just wondering if anyone else has encountered examples of the Gramercy Clutch 7000, or if you have any more information about this mysterious, Italian-made, vintage Coach bag, and do you know if the Gramercy bags were ever released in brown? TIA!

Edited to add: I asked the ebay vendor for the bag below to confirm whether it was black or brown? He/she replied  "It did look black to me when I first saw it, too! and It is hard to pick up the color with the camera, but up close it looks more like a pretty dark brown to me, or dark brown with black overtones? I am not sure - I took some pictures with a green background to help enhance it - please see photos listed." 









						COACH GRAMERCY? NO. 7000 ITALY VINTAGE TEXTURED DARK BROWN SHOULDER BAG LEATHER   | eBay
					

A dark brown, shoulder / crossbody Bag / purse, marked Coach on the creed inside (Marked No. [L inverted?. Strap looks removable, to wear it as an envelope style clutch maybe?. It has a flap with turn-lock closure, one zipped interior pocket and one exterior pocket at the back. )].



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Last year I purchased a wheat-colored Gramercy Clutch 7000 that was made in Italy in 1998. This was the first time that any of the TPF Coach Authenticators had seen this specific bag. It's my (unproven) theory that Coach Italy started to produce this bag as the first of the Gramercy line and then decided to halt production and change the design. If I am correct then the bag was replaced with the 7007 clutch, which is similar but smaller and also has some other design differences, see the posts above.
> 
> I've just come across another example of the 7000 Gramercy Clutch currently listed for sale on ebay, see photo and link below. It is listed as "Dark Brown" but the pictures look black to my eyes, and I believe that the early Gramercy bags were originally released in wheat and black.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has encountered examples of the Gramercy Clutch 7000, or if you have any more information about this mysterious, Italian-made, vintage Coach bag, and do you know if the Gramercy bags were ever released in brown? TIA!
> 
> Edited to add: I asked the ebay vendor for the bag below to confirm whether it was black or brown? He/she replied  "It did look black to me when I first saw it, too! and It is hard to pick up the color with the camera, but up close it looks more like a pretty dark brown to me, or dark brown with black overtones? I am not sure - I took some pictures with a green background to help enhance it - please see photos listed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH GRAMERCY? NO. 7000 ITALY VINTAGE TEXTURED DARK BROWN SHOULDER BAG LEATHER   | eBay
> 
> 
> A dark brown, shoulder / crossbody Bag / purse, marked Coach on the creed inside (Marked No. [L inverted?. Strap looks removable, to wear it as an envelope style clutch maybe?. It has a flap with turn-lock closure, one zipped interior pocket and one exterior pocket at the back. )].
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079362




The only other one in my files is the same Wheat one that was discussed last year, sorry. And except for a few pictures at the end that have a slightly lighter than black brownish tinge maybe due to the lighting or even the wall color, the bag looks black to me.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> The only other one in my files is the same Wheat one that was discussed last year, sorry. And except for a few pictures at the end that have a slightly lighter than black brownish tinge maybe due to the lighting or even the wall color, the bag looks black to me.



Thanks @Hyacinth, do you know if any of the early vintage Italian Gramercy bags were released in brown? I can't think of any and the 7007 clutch (which may have replaced this 7000 bag) was originally released in wheat and black - based on what I could find on the Wayback.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thanks @Hyacinth, do you know if any of the early vintage Italian Gramercy bags were released in brown? I can't think of any and the 7007 clutch (which may have replaced this 7000 bag) was originally released in wheat and black - based on what I could find on the Wayback.



I've never seen a brown Gramercy or seen any shade of brown, especially that dark a brown shade, listed in a catalog. The only listed colors were Wheat, Black, Powder Blue, Currant and Mahogany.

ETA - Wasn't someone in the other thread asking about pics of the unknown Gramercy I mentioned that didn't have a serial number? I found the ones I saved.The lining is different from the production versions but if it was a sample or a pilot bag that wouldn't be surprising. But the hardware all looks genuine.No counterfeiter in their right mind would spend the money needed to duplicate that leather AND the hardware that was unique to the Gramercys. Even the stuffing paper is right for the time period:


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen a brown Gramercy or seen any shade of brown, especially that dark a brown shade, listed in a catalog. The only listed colors were Wheat, Black, Powder Blue, Currant and Mahogany.
> 
> ETA - Wasn't someone in the other thread asking about pics of the unknown Gramercy I mentioned that didn't have a serial number? I found the ones I saved.The lining is different from the production versions but if it was a sample or a pilot bag that wouldn't be surprising. But the hardware all looks genuine:
> 
> View attachment 5079424
> View attachment 5079425
> View attachment 5079426
> View attachment 5079427
> View attachment 5079428
> View attachment 5079430


I also have a Gramercy that is missing a serial number on the creed. I believe it is authentic. It has the correct lining and the creed is stamped on the smooth leather pocket. It's a small satchel 7003. It does seem odd that the creed of this one was stamped on textured leather.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Good Afternoon,

Please can you advise me what colour my Sonoma Large Flap Nubuc bag is?

It is a bit faded outside, but inside retains a deeper hue (sand?).

Many thanks, as always.

Zoe xx


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I also have a Gramercy that is missing a serial number on the creed. I believe it is authentic. It has the correct lining and the creed is stamped on the smooth leather pocket. It's a small satchel 7003. It does seem odd that the creed of this one was stamped on textured leather.



If it was a sample and *if* it was made in Italy they probably would have just used what was available, so it's the same leather as the bag. When the Powers at Coach saw how poorly the creed stamping showed up against the textured leather they may have just decided to go with the smooth leather, and to upgrade the lining as well. The "textured" creed is almost unreadable. 







Since we've never seen another one it probably never made it to production. I wonder if they thought the dowel would make people think of the Willis? They wanted something unique and with details similar to the French and Italian luxury brands so maybe reminding buyers of the Willis line would cheapen the bag in their eyes? And the dowel combined with the attached strap and the stiff leather might have made the bag awkward to use. Just a guess, but I'm trying to think like a corporation.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen a brown Gramercy or seen any shade of brown, especially that dark a brown shade, listed in a catalog. The only listed colors were Wheat, Black, Powder Blue, Currant and Mahogany.
> 
> ETA - Wasn't someone in the other thread asking about pics of the unknown Gramercy I mentioned that didn't have a serial number? I found the ones I saved.The lining is different from the production versions but if it was a sample or a pilot bag that wouldn't be surprising. But the hardware all looks genuine.No counterfeiter in their right mind would spend the money needed to duplicate that leather AND the hardware that was unique to the Gramercys. Even the stuffing paper is right for the time period:
> 
> View attachment 5079424
> View attachment 5079425
> View attachment 5079426
> View attachment 5079427
> View attachment 5079428
> View attachment 5079430





whateve said:


> I also have a Gramercy that is missing a serial number on the creed. I believe it is authentic. It has the correct lining and the creed is stamped on the smooth leather pocket. It's a small satchel 7003. It does seem odd that the creed of this one was stamped on textured leather.



Very interesting, so clearly they were "playing around" with the Gramercy style before they settled on the final versions and some of those early Italian bags got out into circulation!

I have a purplish Gramercy Top Handle that I call "plum" so is that the currant color? I also have a bright red Madison Sutton from Italy and I thought that one was currant?! (Corrected to add: it's a Bristol not a Sutton).


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Very interesting, so clearly they were "playing around" with the Gramercy style before they settled on the final version and some of those early Italian bags got out into circulation!
> 
> I have a purplish Gramercy Top Handle that I call "plum" so is that the currant color? I also have a bright red Madison Sutton from Italy and I thought that one was currant?!
> 
> View attachment 5079523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079524



Currant wasn't a Madison color. Your Gramercy is Currant (or maybe Mahogany, I've never seen that color on a Gramercy), the Sutton is probably Garnet or maybe Cherry depending on EXACTLY when it was made.

ETA - The Sutton might be Scarlet if it was made in 1997


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Currant wasn't a Madison color. Your Gramercy is Currant (or maybe Mahogany, I've never seen that color on a Gramercy), the Sutton is probably Garnet or maybe Cherry depending on EXACTLY when it was made.
> 
> ETA - The Sutton might be Scarlet if it was made in 1997



Coach colors! The Powder Blue Gramercy always looks mint green to me in the pictures - but very pretty!

I suppose the top handle gramercy could be mahagony but it really does look purple to me not brown. Below is an interior picture that I think shows the color fairly well.

The red bag is a Madison Bristol Dome 4412 (sorry!) and it was made in 1996; so do you think that most likely the color was called Garnet, Cherry, or Scarlet (or just plain old red?) Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen a brown Gramercy or seen any shade of brown, especially that dark a brown shade, listed in a catalog. The only listed colors were Wheat, Black, Powder Blue, Currant and Mahogany.
> 
> ETA - Wasn't someone in the other thread asking about pics of the unknown Gramercy I mentioned that didn't have a serial number? I found the ones I saved.The lining is different from the production versions but if it was a sample or a pilot bag that wouldn't be surprising. But the hardware all looks genuine.No counterfeiter in their right mind would spend the money needed to duplicate that leather AND the hardware that was unique to the Gramercys. Even the stuffing paper is right for the time period:
> 
> View attachment 5079424
> View attachment 5079425
> View attachment 5079426
> View attachment 5079427
> View attachment 5079428
> View attachment 5079430


I've seen and owned a red Gramercy wallet.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Coach colors! The Powder Blue Gramercy always looks mint green to me - but very pretty!
> 
> I suppose the top handle gramercy could be mahagony but it really does look purple to me not brown. Below is an interior picture that I think shows the color fairly well.
> 
> The red bag is a Madison Bristol Dome 4412 (sorry!) and it was made in 1996; so do you think that most likely the color was called Garnet, Cherry, or Scarlet (or just plain old red?) Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079689




That's Scarlet on the Bristol. It's brighter in your pic than in the Fall 1996 catalog.




The Gramercy is probably Currant. There weren't any Red  Gramercy bags AFAIK, only wallets.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> That's Scarlet on the Bristol. It's brighter in your pic than in the Fall 1996 catalog.
> 
> View attachment 5079788
> 
> 
> The Gramercy is probably Currant. There weren't any Red  Gramercy bags AFAIK, only wallets.



thank you!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Please can you advise me what colour my Sonoma Large Flap Nubuc bag is?
> 
> It is a bit faded outside, but inside retains a deeper hue (sand?).
> 
> Many thanks, as always.
> 
> Zoe xx


Hi,

Just wondering if there was any insight into the Sonoma Flap Nubuc colour?  Apologies if you’re busy...I’m happy to wait my turn x


----------



## Busykitty

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if there was any insight into the Sonoma Flap Nubuc colour?  Apologies if you’re busy...I’m happy to wait my turn x


My guess is Saddle


----------



## Lake Effect

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if there was any insight into the Sonoma Flap Nubuc colour?  Apologies if you’re busy...I’m happy to wait my turn x





Busykitty said:


> My guess is Saddle


I can also confirm Saddle per Holiday 1994 and Holiday Preview 1995. Holiday 1994 also has a deep brown called Bramble. Not completely out of the realm of possibility.  --editied to add, forget Bramble, unless your lighting is really washing it out, which it is probably not.
I'll refrain from any comments about rust. I know, it's not even close.
Let me know if your need pics.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Lake Effect said:


> I can also confirm Saddle per Holiday 1994 and Holiday Preview 1995. Holiday 1994 also has a deep brown called Bramble. Not completely out of the realm of possibility.  --editied to add, forget Bramble, unless your lighting is really washing it out, which it is probably not.
> I'll refrain from any comments about rust. I know, it's not even close.
> Let me know if your need pics.


Oooh Saddle...thank you.  The closest to original colour is the inner flap and creed.  I’d very much appreciate pics from the catalogue please.

Thanks again @Busykitty @Lake Effect 

Zoe xx


----------



## Suzanne B.

Okay, this is a bit different. I found a mystery Coach price tag while going thru some receipts and paperwork (the $ part is gone).....but I have no idea what it was for other than it was for more than likely a keychain / fob. I googled it with no results. Do any of you OG's have this number in your reference material, it's not a real old tag. I don't want to trash it until I make sure I still don't have the keychain. Thank you in advance!

64015 SVE1L


----------



## katev

Suzanne B. said:


> Okay, this is a bit different. I found a mystery Coach price tag while going thru some receipts and paperwork (the $ part is gone).....but I have no idea what it was for other than it was for more than likely a keychain / fob. I googled it with no results. Do any of you OG's have this number in your reference material, it's not a real old tag. I don't want to trash it until I make sure I still don't have the keychain. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 64015 SVE1L



According to this Amazon link that number is for the: 

COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015





__





						COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015 : Amazon.ca: Office Products
					

COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015 : Amazon.ca: Office Products



					www.amazon.ca
				




Do/did you have that charm?


----------



## katev

I have another question about the vintage Italian coach bags. In the past the surface of the Gramercy bags was often described simply as "textured" but lately I've started seeing listings for vintage Gramercy bags that are called "saffiano". See the clutch listed on ebay at the link below as an example.








						Vintage COACH Saffiano Gramercy Clutch/Handbag K90-7007, Wheat, Italy  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Saffiano Gramercy Yellow Bag Italy</p><p>This could be a clutch or shoulder bag. It is from the Gramercy line which is one of the few line of bags that was produced in Italy for Coach. It is in beautiful vintage condition. The hardware has some wear and tarnish as expected from a...



					www.ebay.com
				




Coach has released some recent textured bags that they've described as saffiano but I don't know if they have the same type of texturing that was used for the vintage Gramercy bags? Frankly, I've never been very attracted to the recent Coach saffiano bags because they seem a little plastic (JMO) but I do like the texture of the vintage Gramercy bags, although I generally prefer the caviar leather of the Madison Italian bags.

I found a description of the term "saffiano leather" at the link below. It says that the process was originally started in Italy and that the finest leathers were used, but today the term saffiano may be used for "cheap split leather with a surface coating simply printed with the cross hatch design."








						What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect It?
					

What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect it? Find Out What You Are Buying and What The Most Effective Protector Is For This Type of Leather.




					thehandbagspa.com
				




Does anyone know whether the vintage, Italian Gramercy bags should be considered as genuine saffiano leather bags and are they similar (or different) from the recent coach saffiano bags?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have another question about the vintage Italian coach bags. In the past the surface of the Gramercy bags was often described simply as "textured" but lately I've started seeing listings for vintage Gramercy bags that are called "saffiano". See the clutch listed on ebay at the link below as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage COACH Saffiano Gramercy Clutch/Handbag K90-7007, Wheat, Italy  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Saffiano Gramercy Yellow Bag Italy</p><p>This could be a clutch or shoulder bag. It is from the Gramercy line which is one of the few line of bags that was produced in Italy for Coach. It is in beautiful vintage condition. The hardware has some wear and tarnish as expected from a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach has released some recent textured bags that they've described as saffiano but I don't know if they have the same type of texturing that was used for the vintage Gramercy bags? Frankly, I've never been very attracted to the recent Coach saffiano bags because they seem a little plastic (JMO) but I do like the texture of the vintage Gramercy bags, although I generally prefer the caviar leather of the Madison Italian bags.
> 
> I found a description of the term "saffiano leather" at the link below. It says that the process was originally started in Italy and that the finest leathers were used, but today the term saffiano may be used for "cheap split leather with a surface coating simply printed with the cross hatch design."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect It?
> 
> 
> What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect it? Find Out What You Are Buying and What The Most Effective Protector Is For This Type of Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehandbagspa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether the vintage, Italian Gramercy bags should be considered as genuine saffiano leather bags and are they similar (or different) from the recent coach saffiano bags?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I remember reading that Prada invented saffiano leather. I'm not sure when it became legal for other brands to use the term as I thought they had a patent. I think Gramercy bags look and feel very much like saffiano leather, and I imagine the process was similar at the time.

ETA: I guess the patent must have expired. Before that, they may have used a similar process but there were probably certain steps that were protected by patent.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I have another question about the vintage Italian coach bags. In the past the surface of the Gramercy bags was often described simply as "textured" but lately I've started seeing listings for vintage Gramercy bags that are called "saffiano". See the clutch listed on ebay at the link below as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage COACH Saffiano Gramercy Clutch/Handbag K90-7007, Wheat, Italy  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Saffiano Gramercy Yellow Bag Italy</p><p>This could be a clutch or shoulder bag. It is from the Gramercy line which is one of the few line of bags that was produced in Italy for Coach. It is in beautiful vintage condition. The hardware has some wear and tarnish as expected from a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach has released some recent textured bags that they've described as saffiano but I don't know if they have the same type of texturing that was used for the vintage Gramercy bags? Frankly, I've never been very attracted to the recent Coach saffiano bags because they seem a little plastic (JMO) but I do like the texture of the vintage Gramercy bags, although I generally prefer the caviar leather of the Madison Italian bags.
> 
> I found a description of the term "saffiano leather" at the link below. It says that the process was originally started in Italy and that the finest leathers were used, but today the term saffiano may be used for "cheap split leather with a surface coating simply printed with the cross hatch design."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect It?
> 
> 
> What Is Saffiano Leather and How Do I Protect it? Find Out What You Are Buying and What The Most Effective Protector Is For This Type of Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehandbagspa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether the vintage, Italian Gramercy bags should be considered as genuine saffiano leather bags and are they similar (or different) from the recent coach saffiano bags?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





whateve said:


> I remember reading that Prada invented saffiano leather. I'm not sure when it became legal for other brands to use the term as I thought they had a patent. I think Gramercy bags look and feel very much like saffiano leather, and I imagine the process was similar at the time.
> 
> ETA: I guess the patent must have expired. Before that, they may have used a similar process but there were probably certain steps that were protected by patent.



That makes sense, perhaps back when Coach was making the Italian Gramercy bags they were trying to imitate Prada but they couldn't use the word "saffiano" so they just said "textured", but now "saffiano" has become a fancy-sounding word for any leather texturing.

This reminds me of those old-time Chrysler ads (link below) with Ricardo Montalban talking about the car seats made of "fine Corinthian leather" and everyone was asking "what the heck is Corinthian leather?!"


----------



## Lake Effect

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Oooh Saddle...thank you.  The closest to original colour is the inner flap and creed.  I’d very much appreciate pics from the catalogue please.
> 
> Thanks again @Busykitty @Lake Effect
> 
> Zoe xx


I haven't forgotten; have some other pics to take too. Maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## Lake Effect

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Please can you advise me what colour my Sonoma Large Flap Nubuc bag is?
> 
> It is a bit faded outside, but inside retains a deeper hue (sand?).
> 
> Many thanks, as always.
> 
> Zoe xx





Busykitty said:


> My guess is Saddle





Lake Effect said:


> I can also confirm Saddle per Holiday 1994 and Holiday Preview 1995. Holiday 1994 also has a deep brown called Bramble. Not completely out of the realm of possibility.  --editied to add, forget Bramble, unless your lighting is really washing it out, which it is probably not.
> I'll refrain from any comments about rust. I know, it's not even close.
> Let me know if your need pics.


Update! According to pics attributed to Spring Preview '95 from the flash drive, I believe your bag is, *drumroll* , 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Terracotta!
After looking at my paper catalogs from Holiday '94 and Holiday Preview '95, (which are ballpark for your month/year) Saddle is only offered for the Natural Grain bags. In the palette, the Sonomas are all grouped together, but if you look at the individual styles, Saddle is only listed for the Natural Grains, not the Nubucs.
So I turned to the flash drive of catalogs I picked up a few years ago and these scans are attributed to the above catalog, so consider the second hand source. I love the name Saddle, so if it couldn't be that, Terracotta is also cool. Other opinions are welcome.
Yes, I am that much of a vintage geek


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> That makes sense, perhaps back when Coach was making the Italian Gramercy bags they were trying to imitate Prada but they couldn't use the word "saffiano" so they just said "textured", but now "saffiano" has become a fancy-sounding word for any leather texturing.
> 
> This reminds me of those old-time Chrysler ads (link below) with Ricardo Montalban talking about the car seats made of "fine Corinthian leather" and everyone was asking "what the heck is Corinthian leather?!"




But didntcha love how sexily Ricardo said "Corrrr-doba"?

Corinthian leather is from the same Dr Seuss-like family of non-existent leather processes as "glove-tanned cowhide". There's no LEGAL definition so a maker can use it to mean anything they want. At least "glove-tanned" has some historic facts behind it. WTH is Corinthian leather supposed to mean? Someone at Chrysler probably got a generous bonus for that wacky idea, and then hiring Mr Roarke / *"KHAAAAN !!!!!"* to do the commercials was pure genius.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> But didntcha love how sexily Ricardo said "Corrrr-doba"?
> 
> Corinthian leather is from the same Dr Seuss-like family of non-existent leather processes as "glove-tanned cowhide". There's no LEGAL definition so a maker can use it to mean anything they want. At least "glove-tanned" has some historic facts behind it. WTH is Corinthian leather supposed to mean? Someone at Chrysler probably got a generous bonus for that wacky idea, and then hiring Mr Roarke / *"KHAAAAN !!!!!"* to do the commercials was pure genius.



Ricardo was still sexy when he was Khan! Do you think that nowadays the term "Saffiano" is applied to any textured leather?


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Ricardo was still sexy when he was Khan! Do you think that nowadays the term "Saffiano" is applied to any textured leather?




I think it's mostly for leathers with those sort of parallel lines stamped into it. To me "saffiano" also says "plastic-coated" so I'd prefer NOT to use it when talking about the original Gramercys since I doubt if they were. I've always thought of them as "Epi-textured". I even used that comparison in the Salearea Guides IIRC.

And yes, Khan and his bare chest definitely upped the Sexy Index for Trek II compared to most of the early ones. Plus you had Shatner hamming it up to the max and Spock being heart-breakingly noble and self-sacrificing. How could you go wrong?


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's mostly for leathers with those sort of parallel lines stamped into it. To me "saffiano" also says "plastic-coated" so I'd prefer NOT to use it when talking about the original Gramercys since I doubt if they were. I've always thought of them as "Epi-textured". I even used that comparison in the Salearea Guides IIRC.
> 
> And yes, Khan and his bare chest definitely upped the Sexy Index for Trek II compared to most of the early ones. Plus you had Shatner hamming it up to the max and Spock being heart-breakingly noble and self-sacrificing. How could you go wrong?



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hi all! I'm hoping for some help identifying this little bag, and I also have no idea what the color is. It looks like a really orange toned tan. Is that camel? Saddle? Just orange?

For reference, the approximate measurements (it's pretty smashed right now) are H7" W10" D4.5"

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I think it's mostly for leathers with those sort of parallel lines stamped into it. To me "saffiano" also says "plastic-coated" so I'd prefer NOT to use it when talking about the original Gramercys since I doubt if they were. I've always thought of them as "Epi-textured". I even used that comparison in the Salearea Guides IIRC.
> 
> And yes, Khan and his bare chest definitely upped the Sexy Index for Trek II compared to most of the early ones. Plus you had Shatner hamming it up to the max and Spock being heart-breakingly noble and self-sacrificing. How could you go wrong?


I love Captain Kirk!


----------



## whateve

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping for some help identifying this little bag, and I also have no idea what the color is. It looks like a really orange toned tan. Is that camel? Saddle? Just orange?
> 
> For reference, the approximate measurements (it's pretty smashed right now) are H7" W10" D4.5"
> 
> Thank you!


It's 4117 Terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection made around 1992. The color is chamois.


----------



## Crystalcoach

whateve said:


> It's 4117 Terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection made around 1992. The color is chamois.
> View attachment 5083016


Awesome! Thank you! I would have never guessed that color name. Nice to see the picture of how it's supposed to look too. Thank you again!


----------



## Suzanne B.

katev said:


> According to this Amazon link that number is for the:
> 
> COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015 : Amazon.ca: Office Products
> 
> 
> COACH X Baseman Emmanuel Hare Ray Key Fob Bag Charm in Silver Limited Edition 64015 : Amazon.ca: Office Products
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do/did you have that charm?


Thank you! I didn't think to check Amazon. Yes, I do have it, though I have no idea why the tag is off of it. I might have had it on display when I first got it. I also have the Buster one. I bought the triple charm one on EBay once, but they never sent it and eBay refunded me.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I love Captain Kirk!



I have to admit, I'm still a Jean-Luc fan. Maybe it's the accent.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I have to admit, I'm still a Jean-Luc fan. Maybe it's the accent.



I'm with you, Patrick Stewart is a sexy man!


----------



## katev

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping for some help identifying this little bag, and I also have no idea what the color is. It looks like a really orange toned tan. Is that camel? Saddle? Just orange?
> 
> For reference, the approximate measurements (it's pretty smashed right now) are H7" W10" D4.5"
> 
> Thank you!





whateve said:


> It's 4117 Terrace bag from the West End Lightweights collection made around 1992. The color is chamois.
> View attachment 5083016





Crystalcoach said:


> Awesome! Thank you! I would have never guessed that color name. Nice to see the picture of how it's supposed to look too. Thank you again!




@Crystalcoach I'm loving your Terrace Bag in Chamois! I recently rehabbed a Cocoa Terrace Bag. It was an easy rehab and it come out great, see the link below. I'm looking forward to seeing your rehab!





__





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Rehab challenge! (not authenticated) https://www.ebay.com/itm/233585450356?ul_noapp=true That bag is making me think that the Plaza is in so much better shape! :lol:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> I have to admit, I'm still a Jean-Luc fan. Maybe it's the accent.


+1


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> I'm with you, Patrick Stewart is a sexy man!


For you entertainment...its a funny story.


----------



## WickedLVoe

Does anyone know which bag this is? It is so cute! Can’t find anything like it on Coach’s USA website. 

Photo credit: Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> For you entertainment...its a funny story.




That's hilarious!


----------



## katev

I've just received this cute 3D enameled Pig Fob that I got for $19 thanks to a tip from @houseof999!

Does anyone know the style number and approximately when it was released? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

WickedLVoe said:


> Does anyone know which bag this is? It is so cute! Can’t find anything like it on Coach’s USA website.
> 
> Photo credit: Hannah Quinlivan
> 
> View attachment 5083492


It's the Alie saddle bag. Here is it in another color: https://www.dillards.com/p/coach-signature-jacquard-alie-saddle-bag/512967412?googleShop=Y They also have it in blue and all leather. I don't see it on Coach.com. I'm seeing it at most department stores.


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I've just received this cute 3D enameled Pig Fob that I got for $19 thanks to a tip from @houseof999!
> 
> Does anyone know the style number and approximately when it was released? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5083746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083748


Found it! 


			https://posh.mk/gUfdEjJtggb


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> For you entertainment...its a funny story.





OMG, that's hysterical! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Guess he must have skipped the Galactic Anatomy And Physiology course at Starfleet Academy.


----------



## houseof999

What's this cute mini keychain bag called?


			https://posh.mk/aa13Z5Yxggb


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What's this cute mini keychain bag called?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/aa13Z5Yxggb


The link isn't working for me. Some kind of server problem.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> What's this cute mini keychain bag called?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/aa13Z5Yxggb
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083984




It might be the Leather Handbag Keyfob, style 1659. It's probably from around 2004-2007


----------



## WickedLVoe

whateve said:


> It's the Alie saddle bag. Here is it in another color: https://www.dillards.com/p/coach-signature-jacquard-alie-saddle-bag/512967412?googleShop=Y They also have it in blue and all leather. I don't see it on Coach.com. I'm seeing it at most department stores.



Thanks so much for naming this bag!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I've just received this cute 3D enameled Pig Fob that I got for $19 thanks to a tip from @houseof999!
> 
> Does anyone know the style number and approximately when it was released? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5083746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083748





BeenBurned said:


> At first, I posted the similar piggy bank keychain and realized this wasn't that one.
> 
> Yours is 92158, enamel pig key fob.
> View attachment 5083856





houseof999 said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/gUfdEjJtggb



You found it! Thank you both @BeenBurned and @houseof999

I looked and looked and looked but I didn't find it! I enjoy knowing about my coach items so I really appreciate your efforts and skills in digging out this information, thanks again!









						Coach Ceramic Collectible Pig  Keychain Fob NWT
					

Shop lbarn20's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Brand NWT Vintage Ceramic Pig Keychain.  It’s been in collection.  Cleaning out and will be placing more for sale.   Check out my other + name brand bag listings!




					poshmark.com


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> It might be the Leather Handbag Keyfob, style 1659. It's probably from around 2004-2007
> 
> View attachment 5084005


Thank you! Do you know if this came in any other colors?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Do you know if this came in any other colors?


There were similar styles. I remember finding one at the outlet in yellow signature.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Lake Effect said:


> Update! According to pics attributed to Spring Preview '95 from the flash drive, I believe your bag is, *drumroll* ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082651
> View attachment 5082652
> 
> 
> Terracotta!
> After looking at my paper catalogs from Holiday '94 and Holiday Preview '95, (which are ballpark for your month/year) Saddle is only offered for the Natural Grain bags. In the palette, the Sonomas are all grouped together, but if you look at the individual styles, Saddle is only listed for the Natural Grains, not the Nubucs.
> So I turned to the flash drive of catalogs I picked up a few years ago and these scans are attributed to the above catalog, so consider the second hand source. I love the name Saddle, so if it couldn't be that, Terracotta is also cool. Other opinions are welcome.
> Yes, I am that much of a vintage geek


@Lake Effect THANK YOU so much...this is fabulous insight and knowledge.

Truly appreciate all your effort and generosity.


Stay safe


----------



## Lake Effect

Dragonflyzoe said:


> @Lake Effect THANK YOU so much...this is fabulous insight and knowledge.
> 
> Truly appreciate all your effort and generosity.
> 
> 
> Stay safe


My pleasure. The authenticators have created a foundation here in this Coach forum to share accurate information (in an open source format of this website that anyone can see) otherwise not readily available. I am glad to contribute in any small way and truth be known, it's like a little mystery or puzzle that is fun to solve.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, just wondering about the bag in this listing, I am not interested in buying just curious.

The listing claims to be for a Bonnie Cashin swing bag, that has no label, name, nothing.... seller shows the hardware as "proof". I have never seen a swing bag with straps endings like that either, but I am not an expert, that is why I come here. No hurry... as I said only curious 
link


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, just wondering about the bag in this listing, I am not interested in buying just curious.
> 
> The listing claims to be for a Bonnie Cashin swing bag, that has no label, name, nothing.... seller shows the hardware as "proof". I have never seen a swing bag with straps endings like that either, but I am not an expert, that is why I come here. No hurry... as I said only curious
> link



Did Cashin ever use all-white linings? I've never seen that before.

And that's a seller who either believes the BS in some "guides" or expects her buyers to believe it even if she doesn't. There's a lot ofuseless advice that the "B" on the hinge of that type of metal frame on vintage bags means that the B proves it's a* B*onnie Cashin (note the close-up of the B mark in the 7th photo). COMPLETE AND TOTAL BULL-SHYTE! *The B stands for the hardware manufacturer, which was BRANSON. It has absolutely nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin.*

Use caution buying from Ebay seller "  bijoupie  ", s/he doesn't understand common manufacturer trademarks in vintage items.

*ETA* - Here's what I mean, for anyone who hasn't heard that "proof" or seen that hardware mark before. Click on the thumbnail of the first photo to enlarge.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, just wondering about the bag in this listing, I am not interested in buying just curious.
> 
> The listing claims to be for a Bonnie Cashin swing bag, that has no label, name, nothing.... seller shows the hardware as "proof". I have never seen a swing bag with straps endings like that either, but I am not an expert, that is why I come here. No hurry... as I said only curious
> link


I saw this listing earlier but didn't examine it closely. I suspect the straps wore out in parts and someone got the bright idea to cut them down and retie them. The versions I've seen of this bag are 60s versions with fabric lining and the 70s all leather versions. In the all leather version, I've never seen two tone. The 60s swing bags I've owned didn't have piping. The all leather versions with piping weren't constructed like the bag in the listing. The piping went all the way up to the metal, rather than tapering into the seam. Here is an example: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-1960s-Bonnie-Cashin-Swing-Bag-5ac27d412c705da094ffa78e

In my opinion, it can't be called Bonnie Cashin or Coach without a label, and it is doubtful it was made by Coach due to the construction differences.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> Did Cashin ever use all-white linings? I've never seen that before.
> 
> And that's a seller who either believes the BS in some "guides" or expects her buyers to believe it even if she doesn't. There's a lot ofuseless advice that the "B" on the hinge of that type of metal frame on vintage bags means that the B proves it's a* B*onnie Cashin (note the close-up of the B mark in the 7th photo). COMPLETE AND TOTAL BULL-SHYTE! *The B stands for the hardware manufacturer, which was BRANSON. It has absolutely nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin.*
> 
> Use caution buying from Ebay seller "  bijoupie  ", s/he doesn't understand common manufacturer trademarks in vintage items.
> 
> *ETA* - Here's what I mean, for anyone who hasn't heard that "proof" or seen that hardware mark before. Click on the thumbnail of the first photo to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5086161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086163





whateve said:


> I saw this listing earlier but didn't examine it closely. I suspect the straps wore out in parts and someone got the bright idea to cut them down and retie them. The versions I've seen of this bag are 60s versions with fabric lining and the 70s all leather versions. In the all leather version, I've never seen two tone. The 60s swing bags I've owned didn't have piping. The all leather versions with piping weren't constructed like the bag in the listing. The piping went all the way up to the metal, rather than tapering into the seam. Here is an example: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-1960s-Bonnie-Cashin-Swing-Bag-5ac27d412c705da094ffa78e
> 
> In my opinion, it can't be called Bonnie Cashin or Coach without a label, and it is doubtful it was made by Coach due to the construction differences.



Thank you both, you confirmed my suspicion that this seller just "embellished" her listing with details that are not true. In the past we had (a couple) examples of bags that were unknown to most of us, so coming here was the next step after I couldn't find anything similar on my own.


----------



## americandreaming

Anybody know the name of this 'satchel tote'?  Sorry, it won't let me copy and paste the actual image https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/women/accessories/handbags/blossom-pink-satchel-tote-bag/p/11065737


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

americandreaming said:


> Anybody know the name of this 'satchel tote'?  Sorry, it won't let me copy and paste the actual image https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/women/accessories/handbags/blossom-pink-satchel-tote-bag/p/11065737


Coach Drew.


----------



## americandreaming

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Coach Drew.


Thank you!  X


----------



## nightstars998

Anyone know this purse and the exact color? It's sooo cute!
Found it! Klare crossbody


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> Mixing Coach and Hammitt next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090959


Anybody know the name of her flowery turnlock clutch?  (She doesn't know as it was a gift)


----------



## holiday123

americandreaming said:


> Anybody know the name of her flowery turnlock clutch?  (She doesn't know as it was a gift)



It was a gift with purchase if spend over $x, it wasn't available for individual sale. It was just called turnlock pouch (in garden print.) The style# is C3649G and there are a few on the resale sites.


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> It was a gift with purchase if spend over $x, it wasn't available for individual sale. It was just called turnlock pouch (in garden print.) The style# is C3649G and there are a few on the resale sites.


OH, haha!  Thanks.  Thought you meant someone gifted it to you


----------



## talktothepaw

I just bought this today from a thrift store. Would appreciate any feed back if this is authentic or not


----------



## ArtemisRed

Hello! I’m hoping for some help in ID’ing this little purse. It doesn’t have a creed, just a black made in China tag. It’s about 9” x 5”. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello! I’m hoping for some help in ID’ing this little purse. It doesn’t have a creed, just a black made in China tag. It’s about 9” x 5”. Thanks!


I recently picked up catalogs from the mid, late '00s. One of them, that does appear to be from '08, SC108 (I have to figure out, the non-vintage catalogs have a code, I see find print on the last page, prices valid though 12/08) has photos of what appears to be this style, Violet Clutch #12450. 

eta- I need to dial that back, your bag appears to have a front pocket that is split, different side details and does not have Coach imprinted on the turnlock; as I look at the Violet Clutch, it does not have a split front pocket! Will continue to look through what I have!

There is an eBay listing for a Violet Clutch by style number; it's dimensions are larger than yours, leading me to believe yours is the little sister wristlet style to this. The enormous Lindsay Shopper has the same split pocket. So it was likely from or inspired from this line of bags. I can take  pics later of these pages, to give you some clues.

If you go to the Clubhouse Forum, there may some posting on this style from back in that day! I have found info on some oldies but goodies that way. A search of the Violet Clutch and Lindsay Shopper may bring you to a post of someone who went for the wristlet along with one of those styles, and may have listed its catalog name.


----------



## Hyacinth

talktothepaw said:


> I just bought this today from a thrift store. Would appreciate any feed back if this is authentic or not



You should be posting in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. But to save time, it's a genuine Chelsea Signature Duffle made in 2009.


----------



## ArtemisRed

Lake Effect said:


> I recently picked up catalogs from the mid, late '00s. One of them, that does appear to be from '08, SC108 (I have to figure out, the non-vintage catalogs have a code, I see find print on the last page, prices valid though 12/08) has photos of what appears to be this style, Violet Clutch #12450.
> 
> eta- I need to dial that back, your bag appears to have a front pocket that is split, different side details and does not have Coach imprinted on the turnlock; as I look at the Violet Clutch, it does not have a split front pocket! Will continue to look through what I have!
> 
> There is an eBay listing for a Violet Clutch by style number; it's dimensions are larger than yours, leading me to believe yours is the little sister wristlet style to this. The enormous Lindsay Shopper has the same split pocket. So it was likely from or inspired from this line of bags. I can take  pics later of these pages, to give you some clues.
> 
> If you go to the Clubhouse Forum, there may some posting on this style from back in that day! I have found info on some oldies but goodies that way. A search of the Violet Clutch and Lindsay Shopper may bring you to a post of someone who went for the wristlet along with one of those styles, and may have listed its catalog name.


Ok, thank you!! I will do some searching in the clubhouse forum. I appreciate your taking the time!


----------



## Lake Effect

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello! I’m hoping for some help in ID’ing this little purse. It doesn’t have a creed, just a black made in China tag. It’s about 9” x 5”. Thanks!





ArtemisRed said:


> Ok, thank you!! I will do some searching in the clubhouse forum. I appreciate your taking the time!







__





						<333 Lindsay Club! All welcome, come admire & please join! <333
					

I can join the club :) Got mine months ago on ebay for  great deal




					forum.purseblog.com
				



It looks like one our fellow members here has a pic . . . Perhaps @COACH ADDICT  could help out. On my lunch, couldn’t resist a quick search


----------



## americandreaming

Anyone know what this is called?


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> Anyone know what this is called?
> 
> View attachment 5093067



I have seen that style listed as the Dot Print Cady Mini Satchel 34471 but I have never owned this bag. 









						Coach 34471 Dot Print Cady Mini Satchel Purse Leather Red and Black Dotted Cross Body Bag
					

Gently used




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Jacynthe

whateve said:


> I love Captain Kirk!


He is from CSL neighbourhood in Mtl!


----------



## whateve

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello! I’m hoping for some help in ID’ing this little purse. It doesn’t have a creed, just a black made in China tag. It’s about 9” x 5”. Thanks!


I IDed this for you in the authentic this Coach thread.


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> I have seen that style listed as the Dot Print Cady Mini Satchel 34471 but I have never owned this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach 34471 Dot Print Cady Mini Satchel Purse Leather Red and Black Dotted Cross Body Bag
> 
> 
> Gently used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com



Thank you - it's such a gorgeous summery bag.  It was listed on UK eBay at a starting price of £10 so I was tempted but I'm not a fan of crossgrain on smaller bags.  Only on throw-around work totes, haha!



whateve said:


> I IDed this for you in the authentic this Coach thread.
> 
> View attachment 5097375



Oh that's such a beautiful wristlet!!!  I've been looking at a new wristlet lately...


----------



## Zeelee

Greetings all! I have a small clutch I have been unable to ID. It was purchased new by my mother at a local department store,  I'm guessing sometime between  1979 and 1985. She can't remember precisely when.  I've seen a larger version,  but not this one.
L 9" H 5.5" D 2"






Top zipper is brass, and the ring seems to be also.  Pocket zipper is brass,  but the pull is some cheap metal that is corroding noticeably. 
Outside pocket only with creed stamp inside,  no interior pocket. 
Sorry about the upside down image :/


----------



## Hyacinth

Zeelee said:


> Greetings all! I have a small clutch I have been unable to ID. It was purchased new by my mother at a local department store,  I'm guessing sometime between  1979 and 1985. She can't remember precisely when.  I've seen a larger version,  but not this one.
> L 9" H 5.5" D 2"
> View attachment 5097625
> 
> View attachment 5097626
> 
> View attachment 5097627
> 
> Top zipper is brass, and the ring seems to be also.  Pocket zipper is brass,  but the pull is some cheap metal that is corroding noticeably.
> Outside pocket only with creed stamp inside,  no interior pocket.
> Sorry about the upside down image :/



It looks like a Small Clutch, style 5110 and probably made around 1983-84. Here's the page from the Fall 1983 catalog:


----------



## Zeelee

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like a Small Clutch, style 5110 and probably made around 1983-84. Here's the page from the Fall 1983 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 5097683


Thank you so much Hyacinth!  

And another page for my trove of images too!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Thank you - it's such a gorgeous summery bag.  It was listed on UK eBay at a starting price of £10 so I was tempted but I'm not a fan of crossgrain on smaller bags.  Only on throw-around work totes, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's such a beautiful wristlet!!!  I've been looking at a new wristlet lately...


Possibly the reason you like the dot print Cady is that it is inspired by the Bonnie Cashin mini Safari bag. I would have been all over this style if they had made it in good leather; and over the moon if they had made a larger size like the BC Safari bag.


----------



## JewelBeetle

Hi, I wasn't sure where I should post this question and don't think I'm able to make a thread yet. I have a Coach Saddle Bag 23 with the original paperwork and tag. It's got a quirk though. The creed was sewn in upside-down, and isn't from that one period where you could customize the creed and some were put in funny. I was wondering if this would affect the value of the bag at all?


----------



## katev

JewelBeetle said:


> Hi, I wasn't sure where I should post this question and don't think I'm able to make a thread yet. I have a Coach Saddle Bag 23 with the original paperwork and tag. It's got a quirk though. The creed was sewn in upside-down, and isn't from that one period where you could customize the creed and some were put in funny. I was wondering if this would affect the value of the bag at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098027



I have occasionally seen coach bags that were clearly flawed and irregular sold at the outlets and over the years I have seen online photos of bags with the creed patch sewn in upside down.

I don't mind when the outlets sell the bags "as is, final sale" at an extra discounted price and clearly marked as "defective" or "irregular" but if you are planning to resell it then that flaw could hurt the resale value. I probably wouldn't buy it and it might make some buyers think that it is fake rather than irregular.

If you got it at a really good price ithen it's probably no big deal, it's a beautiful bag and you should enjoy it - nobody will be looking at the patch inside! But if you paid a lot and/or plan to resell then you might want to return it or at least ask for an extra discount - if the flaw wasn't disclosed when it was sold?

FYI, below is the link for an old thread I started years ago about a batch of Madison Sophia bags being sold at the outlet with the Coach logo attached upside down, good luck whatever you decide to do!





__





						I am concerned that Coach is knowingly selling flawed bags for the same price!
					

I was at the Aurora, IL outlet this morning and they had some large purple dot op art sophias in clearance. I had read previously that some of these sophias have the logo attached upside down so I looked at them very carefully. Sure enough, one of the bags on display had the logo the wrong way...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JewelBeetle

katev said:


> I have occasionally seen coach bags that were clearly flawed and irregular sold at the outlets and over the years I have seen online photos of bags with the creed patch sewn in upside down.
> 
> I don't mind when the outlets sell the bags "as is, final sale" at an extra discounted price and clearly marked as "defective" or "irregular" but if you are planning to resell it then that flaw could hurt the resale value. I probably wouldn't buy it and it might make some buyers think that it is fake rather than irregular.
> 
> If you got it at a really good price ithen it's probably no big deal, it's a beautiful bag and you should enjoy it - nobody will be looking at the patch inside! But if you paid a lot and/or plan to resell then you might want to return it or at least ask for an extra discount - if the flaw wasn't disclosed when it was sold?
> 
> FYI, below is the link for an old thread I started years ago about a batch of Madison Sophia bags being sold at the outlet with the Coach logo attached upside down, good luck whatever you decide to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned that Coach is knowingly selling flawed bags for the same price!
> 
> 
> I was at the Aurora, IL outlet this morning and they had some large purple dot op art sophias in clearance. I had read previously that some of these sophias have the logo attached upside down so I looked at them very carefully. Sure enough, one of the bags on display had the logo the wrong way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I got it second hand at a pretty great deal, so I'm okay with it. Thought it was a pretty interesting flaw and was curious, thank you!


----------



## rayrob87

Hello everyone. Looking for an ID on this bag. 7 x 7.5 x 3 / 18 inch strap.


----------



## americandreaming

rayrob87 said:


> Hello everyone. Looking for an ID on this bag. 7 x 7.5 x 3 / 18 inch strap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098510
> View attachment 5098512
> View attachment 5098513
> View attachment 5098514


Looks like the Swinger to me.


----------



## whateve

rayrob87 said:


> Hello everyone. Looking for an ID on this bag. 7 x 7.5 x 3 / 18 inch strap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098510
> View attachment 5098512
> View attachment 5098513
> View attachment 5098514





americandreaming said:


> Looks like the Swinger to me.
> View attachment 5098521


It looks like a swinger from the Lightweights collection but those measurements don't seem to match either size. The larger one has a strap like the one shown, but if it is the small one, the strap could have been swapped out. It was made around 1989-1992.


----------



## rayrob87

whateve said:


> It looks like a swinger from the Lightweights collection but those measurements don't seem to match either size. The larger one has a strap like the one shown, but if it is the small one, the strap could have been swapped out. It was made around 1989-1992.
> 
> View attachment 5098527



So they actually posted different measurements in various places. They do have 12 inches listed elsewhere and I confused myself with the "strap drop" measurment. I believe the 4040 is the correct bag. Thank you!


----------



## JewelBeetle

Hi guys, I have this Coach dreamer crossbody, and I was wondering why the interior liner is different than the full leather interior I'm seeing displayed on the Coach sites...hoping it's not a fake?


----------



## americandreaming

JewelBeetle said:


> Hi guys, I have this Coach dreamer crossbody, and I was wondering why the interior liner is different than the full leather interior I'm seeing displayed on the Coach sites...hoping it's not a fake?
> View attachment 5098924
> View attachment 5098925
> View attachment 5098926


Hello and welcome

Please post this question in the authentication thread and make sure you fill the requirements listed at the top:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-4107#post-34565636


----------



## Hyacinth

JewelBeetle said:


> Hi guys, I have this Coach dreamer crossbody, and I was wondering why the interior liner is different than the full leather interior I'm seeing displayed on the Coach sites...hoping it's not a fake?
> View attachment 5098924
> View attachment 5098925
> View attachment 5098926





americandreaming said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Please post this question in the authentication thread and make sure you fill the requirements listed at the top:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-4107#post-34565636



Please also include a better and more readable photo of the creed patch if possible, we need to be able to read the words as well as the numbers, and your's looks blurry. I don't know if that's because of the camera or the patch stamp itself.


----------



## katev

I recently picked up a light-colored Sonoma Pocket Shopper 4920 that was made in 1996 (see link below) and it was authenticated by @whateve (thanks!). She also kindly posted this page of hangtags from the 1996 Spring Catalog that shows "Wheat" as a Sonoma color and so that seemed the likely color for my bag.






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




But later I came across this 1997 ad for the Sonoma Pocket Shopper that had been previously posted by @Hyacinth and it lists "Camel" as one of the available colors, so now I'm wondering if my bag is wheat or camel?

It's not a big deal, I like the bag either way, but I have seen many different colors listed for this bag on online sites, so I am curious and I would appreciate your insights, thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I recently picked up a light-colored Sonoma Pocket Shopper 4920 that was made in 1996 (see link below) and it was authenticated by @whateve (thanks!). She also kindly posted this page of hangtags from the 1996 Spring Catalog that shows "Wheat" as a Sonoma color and so that seemed the likely color for my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But later I came across this 1997 ad for the Sonoma Pocket Shopper that had been previously posted by @Hyacinth and it lists "Camel" as one of the available colors, so now I'm wondering if my bag is wheat or camel?
> 
> It's not a big deal, I like the bag either way, but I have seen many different colors listed for this bag on online sites, so I am curious and I would appreciate your insights, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5104157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104159




 Sonomas got new colors at least once a year. If yours was made in 1996 it's probably Wheat. I have one in the same color and that's what mine is.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Sonomas got new colors at least once a year. If yours was made in 1996 it's probably Wheat. I have one in the same color and that's what mine is.



Thanks so much! This is a nice bag, do you still use your bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thanks so much! This is a nice bag, do you still use your bag?



It's in a storage box in my "purse room", the strap is just too short for me to wear crossbody. I'll sometimes use it to schlep small items to and from the garage. Wheat is a hard color to keep clean and I never could get all the original grunge off, so it didn't matter if I added more. It holds glass cleaner and sponges and scrubbies pretty well and is easier to carry than a bucket.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> It's in a storage box in my "purse room", the strap is just too short for me to wear crossbody. I'll sometimes use it to schlep small items to and from the garage. Wheat is a hard color to keep clean and I never could get all the original grunge off, so it didn't matter if I added more. It holds glass cleaner and sponges and scrubbies pretty well and is easier to carry than a bucket.



Thanks! I'm short and the crossbody strap is perfect for me!


----------



## LaVinCoach

Can someone confirm the color of this bag? I'm not sure if it's mahogany but it seems to be a little more red? Any thoughts?


----------



## whateve

LaVinCoach said:


> Can someone confirm the color of this bag? I'm not sure if it's mahogany but it seems to be a little more red? Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5104570
> View attachment 5104571


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## LaVinCoach

whateve said:


> Sorry, it's fake.



Well, that makes that decision easier   Thanks!


----------



## Ammrx

Can this bag be identified ?     8 x 11 inches with nonadjustable 16 in drop.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## valv54

Ammrx said:


> Can this bag be identified ?     8 x 11 inches with nonadjustable 16 in drop.   Thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 5107460
> View attachment 5107462
> View attachment 5107465
> View attachment 5107472


Convertible clutch


----------



## Ammrx

valv54 said:


> Convertible clutch


Thank you.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Hi, what can anyone tell me about this bag?  Mostly I'd like to know, what's it called?  And when do you think it was made?  Was this from the original NY factory?  I was researching the serial number, and it looks to be an individual bag number, not a style number, circa 1970's?  This bag is so beautiful, and I haven't cleaned it yet or anything.  It arrived today from an online auction--and they certify it as Coach.  The bag is magical, smells so good, and I can't keep my hands off the leather.  So smooth.  This may be my most vintage and my most favorite Coach bag I've ever owned.  Sharing some pics.  I notice the serial number is at a slant different from the "creed."  Added later by a different hand?


----------



## whateve

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Hi, what can anyone tell me about this bag?  Mostly I'd like to know, what's it called?  And when do you think it was made?  Was this from the original NY factory?  I was researching the serial number, and it looks to be an individual bag number, not a style number, circa 1970's?  This bag is so beautiful, and I haven't cleaned it yet or anything.  It arrived today from an online auction--and they certify it as Coach.  The bag is magical, smells so good, and I can't keep my hands off the leather.  So smooth.  This may be my most vintage and my most favorite Coach bag I've ever owned.  Sharing some pics.  I notice the serial number is at a slant different from the "creed."  Added later by a different hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108068
> View attachment 5108069
> View attachment 5108070
> View attachment 5108071
> View attachment 5108072
> View attachment 5108073
> View attachment 5108074


In the future, provide measurements for items that don't have the style number in the creed. This appears to be a shoulder sac, probably made in the late 80s. Earlier versions of this style only had one rivet holding on the buckle, which turned out to be a design flaw. The rivets on yours may have been replaced. The style number is 9730. The numbers were on a different stamp than the creed, and stamping was done by hand, so they weren't always lined up perfectly. It was made at the original New York factory, as indicated by the creed wording.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

whateve said:


> In the future, provide measurements for items that don't have the style number in the creed. This appears to be a shoulder sac, probably made in the late 80s. Earlier versions of this style only had one rivet holding on the buckle, which turned out to be a design flaw. The rivets on yours may have been replaced. The style number is 9730. The numbers were on a different stamp than the creed, and stamping was done by hand, so they weren't always lined up perfectly. It was made at the original New York factory, as indicated by the creed wording.


  Thank you!  I think you're right about the rivets having been replaced.  Here's another pic.  The sides don't match with the rivets spacing.  And the back of one rivet is missing  (which I hadn't noticed before).  Other than that, the bag looks to be perfectly intact.  Amazing, when you think of how many years old it is.


----------



## whateve

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Thank you!  I think you're right about the rivets having been replaced.  Here's another pic.  The sides don't match with the rivets spacing.  And the back of one rivet is missing  (which I hadn't noticed before).  Other than that, the bag looks to be perfectly intact.  Amazing, when you think of how many years old it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108258
> View attachment 5108259
> View attachment 5108260
> View attachment 5108261


Those look like the rivets Coach used. They were done by hand so they aren't necessarily going to be symmetric. You should probably get the broken one fixed. It shouldn't cost very much as at shoe repair. Try to get them to use one that is a close match.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

whateve said:


> Those look like the rivets Coach used. They were done by hand so they aren't necessarily going to be symmetric. You should probably get the broken one fixed. It shouldn't cost very much as at shoe repair. Try to get them to use one that is a close match.


Thank you for the advice.  I'll do some research on shoe repair near me.    I do love this bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I'll do some research on shoe repair near me.    I do love this bag.


It's a nice style. I have it in BT. I was fortunate enough to get the double rivet without even knowing to look for it. I like to carry on my forearm or with a shorter strap sometimes, and I like that I can loop the strap through one side and fasten both ends on one buckle.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> It's a nice style. I have it in BT. I was fortunate enough to get the double rivet without even knowing to look for it. I like to carry on my forearm or with a shorter strap sometimes, and I like that I can loop the strap through one side and fasten both ends on one buckle.


Although it is super tight getting a double thickness of the strap through one buckle!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Although it is super tight getting a double thickness of the strap through one buckle!


Must be my superpower!


----------



## handbaghuntress

This is the only picture I have of the bag, sorry.


----------



## klc2021

Can anyone help id this bag? Style and/or style number if possible? Thanks! 





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## whateve

klc2021 said:


> Can anyone help id this bag? Style and/or style number if possible? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyurl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109751


All those pictures and not one of the creed. If authentic, it's a small swinger 4080, made between 1989-1992. It's part of the Lightweights collection.


----------



## klc2021

whateve said:


> All those pictures and not one of the creed. If authentic, it's a small swinger 4080, made between 1989-1992. It's part of the Lightweights collection.


I know, it’s so frustrating!!! But thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello to the very knowledgeable and helpful members of this forum. I try not to take your time as long as I can research info on my own, but this time I need your help please. TIA

I bought this pre creed bag, believing that it was an early 9170 Classic Pouch, but now I think it is not, as is smaller (about 8 x 7 x 4 inches).
Also I couldn't find any mention to this green (bottle green perhaps?) among the available colors of the time.


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello to the very knowledgeable and helpful members of this forum. I try not to take your time as long as I can research info on my own, but this time I need your help please. TIA
> 
> I bought this pre creed bag, believing that it was an early 9170 Classic Pouch, but now I think it is not, as is smaller (about 8 x 7 x 4 inches).
> Also I couldn't find any mention to this green (bottle green perhaps?) among the available colors of the time.
> 
> View attachment 5111760
> View attachment 5111761



@whateve said in a previous post that there was a smaller version of the Classic Pouch that measured about 8x7x4 which sounds just like your bag. It might not have been in any of the catalogs, the only Small Shoulder Bag I can find in any real catalog from 1981 to the present had a turnlock.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Thank you Hyacinth, I guess I should have kept trying the search function. I did 9170, Vintage 9170, Classic pouch, pre creed pouch, pre creed 9170, but silly me never though of using the word small.


----------



## katev

Just curious as to why this wristlet or zip pouch is listed as "Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet"? Do you think it's just a listing error? I know that Coach has made items in a variety of materials over the years but I don't think they've ever used "faux leather"?









						Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet - shopgoodwill.com
					

Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet Up for auction we have an authentic wristlet by  Coach. This  wristlet features  a leather pattern and is  black in color. It measures approximately 7.25 inches in length,  .5 inches in width, has a depth of  5 inches. Exterior of wristlet shows some...




					www.shopgoodwill.com


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Just curious as to why this wristlet or zip pouch is listed as "Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet"? Do you think it's just a listing error? I know that Coach has made items in a variety of materials over the years but I don't think they've ever used "faux leather"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet Up for auction we have an authentic wristlet by  Coach. This  wristlet features  a leather pattern and is  black in color. It measures approximately 7.25 inches in length,  .5 inches in width, has a depth of  5 inches. Exterior of wristlet shows some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com


It's an error posted by someone unfamiliar with Coach. I've seen it several times. Sometimes I wonder if they do it so if it turns out not to be real leather, no one will complain.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Just curious as to why this wristlet or zip pouch is listed as "Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet"? Do you think it's just a listing error? I know that Coach has made items in a variety of materials over the years but I don't think they've ever used "faux leather"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Coach Black Faux Leather Studded Wristlet Up for auction we have an authentic wristlet by  Coach. This  wristlet features  a leather pattern and is  black in color. It measures approximately 7.25 inches in length,  .5 inches in width, has a depth of  5 inches. Exterior of wristlet shows some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com





whateve said:


> It's an error posted by someone unfamiliar with Coach. I've seen it several times. Sometimes I wonder if they do it so if it turns out not to be real leather, no one will complain.



Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you Hyacinth, I guess I should have kept trying the search function. I did 9170, Vintage 9170, Classic pouch, pre creed pouch, pre creed 9170, but silly me never though of using the word small.



I didn't use the Search function, I just went right to the catalogs, and I had made a note about Whateve's post in my text files but I didn't save the link. The smaller version(s) may have been talked about in the Vintage thread but I have a feeling that a few of your search terms would have brought up a LOT of posts that would be exhausting to go through one by one. The small one also had a different style number.

This is the only one I found in the early 1980s catalogs, you might ask at the Vintage Chat thread about a non-turnlock version.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> I didn't use the Search function, I just went right to the catalogs, and I had made a note about Whateve's post in my text files but I didn't save the link. The smaller version(s) may have been talked about in the Vintage thread but I have a feeling that a few of your search terms would have brought up a LOT of posts that would be exhausting to go through one by one. The small one also had a different style number.
> 
> This is the only one I found in the early 1980s catalogs, you might ask at the Vintage Chat thread about a non-turnlock version.
> View attachment 5112222



Thank you for the pictures and the suggestion. I do not have catalogs that old, I normally use the search function here, Google, Ebay... and I take the liberty to ask when I can not find anything on my own, I know that everyone's time is precious.


----------



## mch_4799

Hi. Wondering if anyone could help me identify this Coach bag? Curious about the name if possible and if it's genuine. Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## whateve

mch_4799 said:


> Hi. Wondering if anyone could help me identify this Coach bag? Curious about the name if possible and if it's genuine. Thank you very much in advance for your help.


9895 Brighton bag made in the early 90s. It is authentic.

In the future, use the authentication thread for authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Read the first post of that thread and provide the information requested, including where you obtained the bag and a link to the listing if it was posted online.

This thread is for bags you know are authentic and just want a name or style number. Next time you post in this thread, make sure you provide measurements for bags that have all numeric creeds or no number at all.


----------



## mch_4799

whateve said:


> 9895 Brighton bag made in the early 90s. It is authentic.
> 
> In the future, use the authentication thread for authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Read the first post of that thread and provide the information requested, including where you obtained the bag and a link to the listing if it was posted online.
> 
> This thread is for bags you know are authentic and just want a name or style number. Next time you post in this thread, make sure you provide measurements for bags that have all numeric creeds or no number at all.


Thank you very much for your help! Much appreciated.


----------



## Birdie13

Hahaha, this is kind of a creepy request….. my new neighbour is obviously a vintage Coach fan. I noticed her red Scooter before I knew what she looked like. I saw her with a new bag that I don’t recognize. It looks like a compact pouch from the front, but is a little wider at the base. The overall size from the front seems the same. It also has a wider, flat strap fastened to the bag with the square brass rings where the compact straps are just sewn on. I could just go ask her but she seems very private.Does anyone have any ideas as to what this bag might be?


----------



## valv54

Birdie13 said:


> Hahaha, this is kind of a creepy request….. my new neighbour is obviously a vintage Coach fan. I noticed her red Scooter before I knew what she looked like. I saw her with a new bag that I don’t recognize. It looks like a compact pouch from the front, but is a little wider at the base. The overall size from the front seems the same. It also has a wider, flat strap fastened to the bag with the square brass rings where the compact straps are just sewn on. I could just go ask her but she seems very private.Does anyone have any ideas as to what this bag might be?


Companion flap


----------



## Birdie13

valv54 said:


> Companion flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114872
> View attachment 5114873


Yup,yup,yup! Thanks so much @valv54 I hadn't been looking for any new acquisitions, but........


----------



## valv54

Birdie13 said:


> Yup,yup,yup! Thanks so much @valv54 I hadn't been looking for any new acquisitions, but........


It's a good small bag, it holds quite a bit. The style # is 9076...just in case


----------



## katev

Just a question about recent style numbers and creeds. I have been out of touch regarding new bags for over a year and I was surprised to see that the style number of my new Ergo 33 is C2264, see the attached photos. Is Coach regularly using alpha numeric style numbers now or does that have something to do with this bag as a "reimagination" of an earlier style?

The tag gives the name of the bag as Ergo SB 33, what is meant by "SB" and is the 33 a dimension in centimeters or something?

There's a "Made in Cambodia" tag sewn inside the bag so I assume that Plant Code 22 is in Cambodia, correct? And please refresh my memory, I'm reading the "M20" portion of the date code means that the bag was made in Dec 2020, right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> Just a question about recent style numbers. I have been out of touch regarding new bags for over a year and I was surprised to see that the style number of my new Ergo33 is C2264, see attached photos. Is Coach regularly using alpha numeric style numbers now or does that have something to do with this bag as a "reimagination" of an earlier style?
> 
> There's a "Made in Cambodia" tag sewn inside the bag so I assume that Plant Code 22 is in Cambodia, correct?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5118455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118460


This is the new style numbers now.  They changed about a year ago. I'm finding it hard to get used to!


----------



## katev

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is the new style numbers now.  They changed about a year ago. I'm finding it hard to get used to!



I guess I really am out of touch! The last new bag I purchased before this green Ergo was the Wave Dreamer 69656. Does the "C" in C2264 have any specific significance?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I guess I really am out of touch! The last new bag I purchased before this green Ergo was the Wave Dreamer 69656. Does the "C" in C2264 have any specific significance?


If it does, they haven't told us. The mini Willis charm I bought also has a C in the style number.


----------



## whateve

I hope someone can ID this adorable coin purse. It has a flat bottom, is made in China and I think the hardware is nickel. Looks to be from the early 2000s. It is about 4 1/4 inches across at bottom, 3 inches tall not including the kisslock and 1 3/4 inches deep at bottom.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Sure this will be an easy one….what Coach bag is Rose Byrne’s character wearing in 80s retro drama “Physical”.  Here’s a shot I found…. I absolutely love it!


----------



## whateve

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Sure this will be an easy one….what Coach bag is Rose Byrne’s character wearing in 80s retro drama “Physical”.  Here’s a shot I found…. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118819


It's a Janice's Legacy #9950, probably in British tan. The style wasn't around in the 80s. It wasn't introduced until 1994.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

whateve said:


> It's a Janice's Legacy #9950, probably in British tan. The style wasn't around in the 80s. It wasn't introduced until 1994.


Series is set in 1986!! But I’ll forgive them, it’s a gorgeous bag and doesn’t look out of place xxx


----------



## katev

Does anyone recognize this little bag? Is it genuine or fake and just what is it?








						COACH Brown Cross Body Bag - shopgoodwill.com
					

COACH Brown Cross Body Bag Item: COACH  Cross Body Bag      Condition: Good - shows some sign of wear Purse Type: Cross Body Bag Color & Material: Brown, Unspecified  Measurements (L"xH") inches: 6.5 x 9   Notes:       Condition Disclaimer: This is a pre-owned item, donated to Goodwill Hawaii...




					www.shopgoodwill.com
				




I've seen Coach bags with perforated designs before but I have never seen this small, brown bag or this design pattern and I'm curious about it; @Hyacinth and @BeenBurned have never seen it either.

It's being sold in Hawaii and it occured to me that it may have been a Japanese exclusive or something? Or maybe it's just an elaborate fake!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I hope someone can ID this adorable coin purse. It has a flat bottom, is made in China and I think the hardware is nickel. Looks to be from the early 2000s. It is about 4 1/4 inches across at bottom, 3 inches tall not including the kisslock and 1 3/4 inches deep at bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118516
> View attachment 5118517


I looked through everything I have and didn’t find it.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I hope someone can ID this adorable coin purse. It has a flat bottom, is made in China and I think the hardware is nickel. Looks to be from the early 2000s. It is about 4 1/4 inches across at bottom, 3 inches tall not including the kisslock and 1 3/4 inches deep at bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118516
> View attachment 5118517



I couldn't find it either. Maybe it's an outlet item.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I looked through everything I have and didn’t find it.





Hyacinth said:


> I couldn't find it either. Maybe it's an outlet item.


Thanks for trying! I believe the seller I bought it from may have gotten it at the same time as a 2001 Legacy small hobo. It's the exact same color leather but the hardware doesn't match. The hobo has brass. Neither item has an outlet stamp. 

I love the shape of this coin purse more than any of the other Coach coin purses I've owned. The flat bottom allows it to stand up by itself.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Thanks for trying! I believe the seller I bought it from may have gotten it at the same time as a 2001 Legacy small hobo. It's the exact same color leather but the hardware doesn't match. The hobo has brass. Neither item has an outlet stamp.
> 
> I love the shape of this coin purse more than any of the other Coach coin purses I've owned. The flat bottom allows it to stand up by itself.




I agree about the age, that particular font was used a lot in that 2000-2004 period. That flat bottom design is really convenient, I have a Coach cosmetic case like that and it not only stands up on its own but it's so much easier finding things in there with that flat bottom. It takes up more room inside a purse, but that's what big purses are for.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I agree about the age, that particular font was used a lot in that 2000-2004 period. That flat bottom design is really convenient, I have a Coach cosmetic case like that and it not only stands up on its own but it's so much easier finding things in there with that flat bottom. It takes up more room inside a purse, but that's what big purses are for.


I think I'm going to use it as a mini cosmetic case.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I think I'm going to use it as a mini cosmetic case.



and it is a decent size!


----------



## renae812

Could someone tell me if this coach purse is authentic? Interested in purchasing it from an individual if it is. Thank you! Serial number isn’t clear in this picture              No.M1923-F76938


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all! Does anyone know anything about this little gem? She measures 4 x 6 x 1.5” at the spine. I’m guessing early 2000’s? It’s embossed and seems to be lined with vachetta. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## inwe

Hi. Can you please help me ID this bag. This is a sample bag. Just wondering what style it is. It comes with a 1941 tag. TIA


----------



## houseof999

inwe said:


> Hi. Can you please help me ID this bag. This is a sample bag. Just wondering what style it is. It comes with a 1941 tag. TIA


Prestyn


----------



## katev

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! Does anyone know anything about this little gem? She measures 4 x 6 x 1.5” at the spine. I’m guessing early 2000’s? It’s embossed and seems to be lined with vachetta. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5122579
> View attachment 5122580
> View attachment 5122581
> View attachment 5122582
> View attachment 5122583



Nice! It might be an Italian made python snakeskin item from around 2000, see the post below from @Hyacinth. 

I have a python coin purse (see picture below) that may be from the same line.






						ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
					

Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.   https://web.archive.org/web/20080327031029/http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266  ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:     it looks like they specified the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> Nice! It might be an Italian made python snakeskin item from around 2000, see the post below from @Hyacinth.
> 
> I have a python coin purse (see picture below) that may be from the same line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> 
> Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.   https://web.archive.org/web/20080327031029/http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266  ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:     it looks like they specified the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122791


This one is embossed though


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> Nice! It might be an Italian made python snakeskin item from around 2000, see the post below from @Hyacinth.
> 
> I have a python coin purse (see picture below) that may be from the same line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> 
> Found it! There were 3 colors, Ivory, Chestnut and Mahogany.   https://web.archive.org/web/20080327031029/http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=10346&category_id=1266  ETA: I found this in my files. Some Thompson styles were made with vachetta:     it looks like they specified the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122791





but on that note…..here’s mine!


----------



## inwe

houseof999 said:


> Prestyn


thanks much.


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5124629
> View attachment 5124634
> View attachment 5124631
> View attachment 5124633
> View attachment 5124628
> View attachment 5124630




There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.

It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*

BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.

One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5124629
> View attachment 5124634
> View attachment 5124631
> View attachment 5124633
> View attachment 5124628
> View attachment 5124630





Hyacinth said:


> There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.
> 
> It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*
> 
> BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.
> 
> One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.


The Satchel #6707 is close to the measurements, 1999 Preview Catalog . . . 



The satchel is also offered in Holiday ‘98 but the catalog photos are darker. The satchel listing is identical.  Nothing else listed comes close to the dimensions.


----------



## katev

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5124629
> View attachment 5124634
> View attachment 5124631
> View attachment 5124633
> View attachment 5124628
> View attachment 5124630



It's beautiful and it's in wonderful condition!


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5124629
> View attachment 5124634
> View attachment 5124631
> View attachment 5124633
> View attachment 5124628
> View attachment 5124630





Hyacinth said:


> There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.
> 
> 
> It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*
> 
> BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.
> 
> One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.





Lake Effect said:


> The Satchel #6707 is close to the measurements, 1999 Preview Catalog . . .
> View attachment 5125094
> View attachment 5125096
> 
> The satchel is also offered in Holiday ‘98 but the catalog photos are darker. The satchel listing is identical.  Nothing else listed comes close to the dimensions.


Ok, in the bright light of day, after some sleep, I see I did not answer the question. The bag I posted does not have the contrast detailing for the material that extends  to the straps or used in the side panels, which is really sharp! Those pics are all I got!

ETAaaaaaaa! 
Ahhhh daylight. I dismissed this photo from the Holidays ‘98 last night because it was dark. On closer look, check out the handle and side panels,


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> The Satchel #6707 is close to the measurements, 1999 Preview Catalog . . .
> View attachment 5125094
> View attachment 5125096
> 
> The satchel is also offered in Holiday ‘98 but the catalog photos are darker. The satchel listing is identical.  Nothing else listed comes close to the dimensions.




Yes, that was the only similar style I found, but the straps look longer in the catalog photos than the ones on Busy Kitty's bag, and the production version doesn't have any attachments for a removable strap. I think Kitty's bag was a pre-production version. Coach wouldn't have had two very similar bags in production at the same time. I'm guessing it's a very early version since the Italy plant didn't have a creed stamp with the Bridle line description available yet so they had to use a Madison creed.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.
> 
> It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*
> 
> BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.
> 
> One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.


Yes, that’s what the strap measures end to end. Also, I’m forgetting what the Bridle bags had for a lining. This one has the striped black lining.


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> It's beautiful and it's in wonderful condition!


It’s actually like new with all the original paper stuffing inside. The detachable strap has never been taken out of its package. The strange thing is that the inside pocket is missing the zipper pull and the top zipper pull looks like it’s missing something.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.
> 
> It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*
> 
> BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.
> 
> One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.


Also, I found this in the bag. PB ll?


----------



## katev

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this Bridle bag with no serial so I’m unsure of it’s name or style number. It looks like the satchel but has a detachable strap as well. This one has 10” handles and measures 10 x 7.5 x 3ish. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5124629
> View attachment 5124634
> View attachment 5124631
> View attachment 5124633
> View attachment 5124628
> View attachment 5124630





Hyacinth said:


> There are some "missing" style numbers in the sequence Coach used for the Bridle Bag line that I've never found any record of, this may be one of them. I've also never seen that kind of removable strap attachment using rings in a Bridle Bag before. All the others with long straps have them either permanently mounted on the sides or attached under the flap.
> 
> It's probably genuine but that's all I can tell you, other than don't try to re-sell it or you may have a buyer screaming "fake" when they can't find it anywhere. *If anyone has a catalog photo of that style, please post it here.*
> 
> BTW, are the top handle straps 10 inches end to end? If they are, I can understand why someone might want a long strap too. That seems like it would be a short and maybe even uncomfortable strap drop if someone wanted to carry it from the shoulder.
> 
> One other thing - the creed wording is actually the same as the one used for the Madison line from a few years earlier. If this one is genuine and also from the Italy plant it's not surprising that they would have used whatever creed was appropriate, which could mean it might have been a sample or pilot bag.





Lake Effect said:


> The Satchel #6707 is close to the measurements, 1999 Preview Catalog . . .
> View attachment 5125094
> View attachment 5125096
> 
> The satchel is also offered in Holiday ‘98 but the catalog photos are darker. The satchel listing is identical.  Nothing else listed comes close to the dimensions.





Lake Effect said:


> Ok, in the bright light of day, after some sleep, I see I did not answer the question. The bag I posted does not have the contrast detailing for the material that extends  to the straps or used in the side panels, which is really sharp! Those pics are all I got!
> 
> ETAaaaaaaa!
> Ahhhh daylight. I dismissed this photo from the Holidays ‘98 last night because it was dark. On closer look, check out the handle and side panels,
> View attachment 5125285
> View attachment 5125286





Hyacinth said:


> Yes, that was the only similar style I found, but the straps look longer in the catalog photos than the ones on Busy Kitty's bag, and the production version doesn't have any attachments for a removable strap. I think Kitty's bag was a pre-production version. Coach wouldn't have had two very similar bags in production at the same time. I'm guessing it's a very early version since the Italy plant didn't have a creed stamp with the Bridle line description available yet so they had to use a Madison creed.





Busykitty said:


> Yes, that’s what the strap measures end to end. Also, I’m forgetting what the Bridle bags had for a lining. This one has the striped black lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125458





Busykitty said:


> It’s actually like new with all the original paper stuffing inside. The detachable strap has never been taken out of its package. The strange thing is that the inside pocket is missing the zipper pull and the top zipper pull looks like it’s missing something.
> View attachment 5125460
> View attachment 5125461





Busykitty said:


> Also, I found this in the bag. PB ll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125622




I love it when someone finds a "mystery bag" that appears to be genuine but doesn't officially exist, probably because it was a pre-production model or sample! It's exciting to think the bag may be unique and you have the only one in existence - or one of only a few. Although I understand why it might be difficult to sell - because nobody is looking for it or they're worried that it's a fake!
@Busykitty I think that your mysterious Bridlle bag is gorgeous and exciting and you were lucky to get it.

My only example of a mystery bag is another Italian-made Coach bag from around the same era. Oh that wild and crazy Italian Coach Plant E - but they sure made some gorgeous bags!

My mystery bag is the Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat. So far I have only seen one other example of this bag and it's in black (although the ebay auction calls it brown but I think it's black). The ebay vendor has it listed at a high price and it's been re-listed a couple of times without selling - probably because nobody's looking for it and/or they think it's fake!  See the links below.

It will be interesting to see if another example of your Bridle bag eventually shows up (or not!)

KateV's Gramercy Clutch 7000 Wheat:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-1098#post-33774087

Ebay Auction Gramercy Clutch 7000 Black/Brown:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/303983191673?hash=item46c6cf6679:g:hJwAAOSwkJRgjxT8


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Also, I found this in the bag. PB ll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125622




Or it could be PBM, but I still have no idea what it means, or even whether it's English or Italian.

The lining could be a Sonoma leftover. The plant, like any outside the US, had to use what they had available. Most if not all of the production Bridle styles in my files have the Logo lining, which was a fairly recent addition to the Coach lineup.


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> I love it when someone finds a "mystery bag" that appears to be genuine but doesn't officially exist, probably because it was a pre-production model or sample! It's exciting to think the bag may be unique and you have the only one in existence - or one of only a few. Although I understand why it might be difficult to sell - because nobody is looking for it or they're worried that it's a fake!
> @Busykitty I think that your mysterious Bridlle bag is gorgeous and exciting and you were lucky to get it.
> 
> My only example of a mystery bag is another Italian-made Coach bag from around the same era. Oh! That wild and crazy Italian Coach Plant E - but they made some gorgeous bags!
> 
> Anyway, it's my Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat. So far I have only seen one other example of this bag and it's in black (although the ebay auction calls it brown but I think it's black). The ebay vendor has it at a high price and it's been re-listed a couple of times without selling - probably because nobody's looking for it and/or they think it's fake!  See the links below.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if another example of your Bridle bag eventually shows up (or not!)
> 
> KateV's Gramercy Clutch 7000 Wheat:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-1098#post-33774087
> 
> Ebay Auction Gramercy Clutch 7000 Black:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303983191673?hash=item46c6cf6679:g:hJwAAOSwkJRgjxT8


I’m definitely going to add it to my mystery bag collection! I’ll see if I can get these scuffs up. Haven’t worked on one of these. This is only the second bridle in my hands.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I love it when someone finds a "mystery bag" that appears to be genuine but doesn't officially exist, probably because it was a pre-production model or sample! It's exciting to think the bag may be unique and you have the only one in existence - or one of only a few. Although I understand why it might be difficult to sell - because nobody is looking for it or they're worried that it's a fake!
> @Busykitty I think that your mysterious Bridlle bag is gorgeous and exciting and you were lucky to get it.
> 
> My only example of a mystery bag is another Italian-made Coach bag from around the same era. Oh that wild and crazy Italian Coach Plant E - but they sure made some gorgeous bags!
> 
> My mystery bag is the Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat. So far I have only seen one other example of this bag and it's in black (although the ebay auction calls it brown but I think it's black). The ebay vendor has it listed at a high price and it's been re-listed a couple of times without selling - probably because nobody's looking for it and/or they think it's fake!  See the links below.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if another example of your Bridle bag eventually shows up (or not!)
> 
> KateV's Gramercy Clutch 7000 Wheat:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-1098#post-33774087
> 
> Ebay Auction Gramercy Clutch 7000 Black/Brown:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303983191673?hash=item46c6cf6679:g:hJwAAOSwkJRgjxT8





Busykitty said:


> I’m definitely going to add it to my mystery bag collection! I’ll see if I can get these scuffs up. Haven’t worked on one of these. This is only the second bridle in my hands.




I found another example of my mysterious Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat for sale on Etsy, so they are out there!






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				




And here's another one that sold on Tradesy. It's missing the strap and the hangtag, and they don't show the creed patch but I think that it is the 7000 clutch. 

It's listed as "cristiano" but I don't know what that means?









						Coach Vintage Cristiano Tan Leather Clutch
					

Excellent used condition tan coach fold over clutch. Comes from a smoke free clean home with minor signs of wash wear. Feels like a Cristiano style leather. Has gold tag. Does have some sign of where from over the years as shown in pictures. I believe it used to have a strap does not come with it




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I found another example of my mysterious Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat for sale on Etsy, so they are out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one that sold on Tradesy. It's missing the strap and the hangtag, and they don't show the creed patch but I think that it is the 7000 clutch.
> 
> It's listed as "cristiano" but I don't know what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Cristiano Tan Leather Clutch
> 
> 
> Excellent used condition tan coach fold over clutch. Comes from a smoke free clean home with minor signs of wash wear. Feels like a Cristiano style leather. Has gold tag. Does have some sign of where from over the years as shown in pictures. I believe it used to have a strap does not come with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com




I doubt if that name has any real connection to the clutch. Coach didn't give the Gramercys imaginative names, just descriptive ones like Top Handle, Small Satchel, North-South Satchel, etc. And Cristiano just means Christian, It could be a description of someone's religion or a man's name in Italian. I doubt if a multi-national company like Coach would risk offending a large part of the world's handbag-buying population by naming a style after a specific religion.

We've said it many times, don't ever expect sellers to know the correct names, ages, or history of Coach styles.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I doubt if that name has any real connection to the clutch. Coach didn't give the Gramercys imaginative names, just descriptive ones like Top Handle, Small Satchel, North-South Satchel, etc. And Cristiano just means Christian, It could be a description of someone's religion or a man's name in Italian. I doubt if a multi-national company like Coach would risk offending a large part of the world's handbag-buying population by naming a style after a specific religion.
> 
> We've said it many times, don't ever expect sellers to know the correct names, ages, or history of Coach styles.



Very true, this Carlyle that recently sold on ebay was listed as a Watson bag! I hope that the buyer wasn't actually looking for a Watson!









						Vintage Leather Coach Brown Crossbody Purse Watson 9981  | eBay
					

<body><p>Vintage Leather Coach Brown Crossbody Purse Watson 9981. Condition is "Pre-owned". Condition is gently used and all marks and scuffs are noted in photos. Interior zipper pocket. Outside rear pocket. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> I love it when someone finds a "mystery bag" that appears to be genuine but doesn't officially exist, probably because it was a pre-production model or sample! It's exciting to think the bag may be unique and you have the only one in existence - or one of only a few. Although I understand why it might be difficult to sell - because nobody is looking for it or they're worried that it's a fake!
> @Busykitty I think that your mysterious Bridlle bag is gorgeous and exciting and you were lucky to get it.
> 
> My only example of a mystery bag is another Italian-made Coach bag from around the same era. Oh that wild and crazy Italian Coach Plant E - but they sure made some gorgeous bags!
> 
> My mystery bag is the Gramercy Clutch 7000 in wheat. So far I have only seen one other example of this bag and it's in black (although the ebay auction calls it brown but I think it's black). The ebay vendor has it listed at a high price and it's been re-listed a couple of times without selling - probably because nobody's looking for it and/or they think it's fake!  See the links below.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if another example of your Bridle bag eventually shows up (or not!)
> 
> KateV's Gramercy Clutch 7000 Wheat:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/page-1098#post-33774087
> 
> Ebay Auction Gramercy Clutch 7000 Black/Brown:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303983191673?hash=item46c6cf6679:g:hJwAAOSwkJRgjxT8


On another note, and it probably should go in the rehab thread, but….I was able to get all the scratches to magically disappear on the mystery bag! She looks soooooo good now!!!!!


----------



## Amar12

I am stumped! Is this even a Coach bag? I love the shape and color but can’t find anything identical, vintage or new.


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> On another note, and it probably should go in the rehab thread, but….I was able to get all the scratches to magically disappear on the mystery bag! She looks soooooo good now!!!!!
> View attachment 5127004
> View attachment 5127005



Congratulations, it really came out well! And there's no doubt that it was made by Coach's Italy plant, even if it's a sample or pilot bag. 

And it actually says "New York" instead of New *V*ork, like some alleged and obviously fake "Bridle" bags we've seen at other sites. Prime example - does anyone here who's ever seen a genuine Bridle Bag style think that this might be one of them?








						Coach Authentication
					

Hello, I don't believe this bag is a Coach. Can anyone confirm that? Thank you!




					community.ebay.com
				




Please note that the "Coach expert and professional Premier vintage Coach authenticator" responding in the second post and several following posts in that thread who kept insisting just 9 months ago in that Ebay post that it's a genuine Bridle Bag and whose Ebay ID is currently shown as " resaledeals4you " is the Ebay and multiple-sites member formerly known as  VINTAGECOACH4LESS  along with spelling variations of that name at Posh and other sites.


----------



## Hyacinth

Amar12 said:


> I am stumped! Is this even a Coach bag? I love the shape and color but can’t find anything identical, vintage or new.
> 
> View attachment 5127087



There's no way to authenticate it just from that one photo, but if it's genuine it would be a recent style probably from the last 5 years. The turnlock is definitely NOT vintage. But there's no way anyone should buy it based just on one really bad photo. Maybe someone who's familiar with recent styles can ID it.

Where did you find the photo? Maybe that could help narrow down the search a bit.


----------



## Busykitty

Amar12 said:


> I am stumped! Is this even a Coach bag? I love the shape and color but can’t find anything identical, vintage or new.
> 
> View attachment 5127087


It looks like it could be a Gracie when I zoom in on the picture. Again, it’s hard to tell from this view and from one picture.


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> It looks like it could be a Gracie when I zoom in on the picture. Again, it’s hard to tell from this view and from one picture.




Good point! I forgot about the Gracies. It's hard to see if the proportions are right in that pic especially of the flap, but you could be right. The photo doesn't show the leather texture either, but the size looks right.

Nice catch!


----------



## katev

Amar12 said:


> I am stumped! Is this even a Coach bag? I love the shape and color but can’t find anything identical, vintage or new.
> 
> View attachment 5127087





Hyacinth said:


> There's no way to authenticate it just from that one photo, but if it's genuine it would be a recent style probably from the last 5 years. The turnlock is definitely NOT vintage. But there's no way anyone should buy it based just on one really bad photo. Maybe someone who's familiar with recent styles can ID it.
> 
> Where did you find the photo? Maybe that could help narrow down the search a bit.





Busykitty said:


> It looks like it could be a Gracie when I zoom in on the picture. Again, it’s hard to tell from this view and from one picture.





Hyacinth said:


> Good point! I forgot about the Gracies. It's hard to see if the proportions are right in that pic especially of the flap, but you could be right. The photo doesn't show the leather texture either, but the size looks right.
> 
> Nice catch!
> 
> View attachment 5127179




I agree! When I saw the photo the first thing I thought of was of the Italian Madison bags and Gracie. The size, shape, and turnlock look correct and even the shape and stitching on the top handle!


----------



## Lake Effect

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, a request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Coach wallet, clutch?
> Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store
> Comments: dimensions are 4 1/2" height, 8" width, about 1" depth
> View attachment 5127037
> View attachment 5127038
> View attachment 5127039
> View attachment 5127040





Hyacinth said:


> It seems to be good, but I can't tell you what it is or when it was made.


I moved this over here. So anyhow, I was looking at this post yesterday and the little elastic in the middle just made me think of a pen and how Coach churned out so many planner type pieces. So this morning I was looking through a few catalogs for something else, and my eye was caught by the the little elastic in the middle. We were keeping pens with our checkbooks back in the day. The dimensions look right. Do the other dets fit? From Early Fall 1997 . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> I moved this over here. So anyhow, I was looking at this post yesterday and the little elastic in the middle just made me think of a pen and how Coach churned out so many planner type pieces. So this morning I was looking through a few catalogs for something else, and my eye was caught by the the little elastic in the middle. We were keeping pens with our checkbooks back in the day. The dimensions look right. Do the other dets fit? From Early Fall 1997 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127772


It's also in the Father's day '95 catalog, on the flash drive. The pic is better, I can see if I can post a pic later today or tomorrow.


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> I agree! When I saw the photo the first thing I thought of was of the Italian Madison bags and Gracie. The size, shape, and turnlock look correct and even the shape and stitching on the top handle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127208


I want a Biltmore or Gracie!


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> I want a Biltmore or Gracie!



I know that you like small bags but the Gracie is tiny! I carry it only when I want "just the essentials"! My Gracie was missing the strap so I substituted a Coach chain strap and it works for me, but it's my understanding that the original Gracie strap is very, very long - but I don't know if it can be doubled? The under flap snap fasteners only allow you to shorten the strap about an inch or two.


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> I know that you like small bags but the Gracie is tiny! I carry it only when I want "just the essentials"! My Gracie was missing the strap so I substituted a Coach chain strap and it works for me, but it's my understanding that the original Gracie strap is very, very long - but I don't know if it can be doubled? The under flap snap fasteners only allow you to shorten the strap about an inch or two.


Thank you, you're completely right.  They're bags I should just admire but not have.  I'm too short and I have more than enough small bags.  The only small bag(s) I currently would add to the family is the Watson or similar.  Casual, round and feminine - something I don't currently have in my collection.


----------



## violetsvanity

can anyone identify this triple zip wallet?


----------



## sallellen

Hyacinth said:


> Or it could be PBM, but I still have no idea what it means, or even whether it's English or Italian.
> 
> The lining could be a Sonoma leftover. The plant, like any outside the US, had to use what they had available. Most if not all of the production Bridle styles in my files have the Logo lining, which was a fairly recent addition to the Coach lineup.
> 
> View attachment 5125849


I agree that it could be PBM as it's similar to the "m" in Camel.


----------



## Amar12

Hyacinth said:


> There's no way to authenticate it just from that one photo, but if it's genuine it would be a recent style probably from the last 5 years. The turnlock is definitely NOT vintage. But there's no way anyone should buy it based just on one really bad photo. Maybe someone who's familiar with recent styles can ID it.
> 
> Where did you find the photo? Maybe that could help narrow down the search a bit.


i’m not trying to buy the bag, just identify it.  sorry for the confusion. it is not for sale.


----------



## Amar12

katev said:


> I agree! When I saw the photo the first thing I thought of was of the Italian Madison bags and Gracie. The size, shape, and turnlock look correct and even the shape and stitching on the top handle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127208


thank you!!


----------



## Jacynthe

Lake Effect said:


> I moved this over here. So anyhow, I was looking at this post yesterday and the little elastic in the middle just made me think of a pen and how Coach churned out so many planner type pieces. So this morning I was looking through a few catalogs for something else, and my eye was caught by the the little elastic in the middle. We were keeping pens with our checkbooks back in the day. The dimensions look right. Do the other dets fit? From Early Fall 1997 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127772


Thank you @Lake Effect for sharing this!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you @Lake Effect for sharing this!!!


You’re welcome! I still did not get that 2nd photo, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Lake Effect

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you @Lake Effect for sharing this!!!





Lake Effect said:


> You’re welcome! I still did not get that 2nd photo, hopefully tomorrow.


I found it here in Holiday ‘94 too. This pic is better, nice and clear.


----------



## Jacynthe

Lake Effect said:


> I found it here in Holiday ‘94 too. This pic is better, nice and clear.
> View attachment 5130674



Thank you so much @Lake Effect for sharing this with me!!!


----------



## tgillman

Hello! Can anyone help me identify this vintage Coach bag? I'm thinking it's from the 60s-70s...if it's real? I'm totally new to this, so I would love some guidance! It's tan and the outside has a soft almost velvety texture. The bag definitely smells of leather. No other identifying information except the Coach stamp on the inside


----------



## whateve

tgillman said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me identify this vintage Coach bag? I'm thinking it's from the 60s-70s...if it's real? I'm totally new to this, so I would love some guidance! It's tan and the outside has a soft almost velvety texture. The bag definitely smells of leather. No other identifying information except the Coach stamp on the inside


You didn't provide any measurements. It is most likely 9205 saddle bag small, made in the mid 1970s. They made several styles in suede, like yours, but the suede versions are much harder to find. As far as I know, the suede versions didn't have different style numbers at the time this bag was made.


----------



## tgillman

whateve said:


> You didn't provide any measurements. It is most likely 9205 saddle bag small, made in the mid 1970s. They made several styles in suede, like yours, but the suede versions are much harder to find. As far as I know, the suede versions didn't have different style numbers at the time this bag was made.


Apologies for not providing measurements! Approximately - 9in(W) X 3in(D) X 7in (H). Thanks so much for your response! That's very helpful.


----------



## Lake Effect

tgillman said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me identify this vintage Coach bag? I'm thinking it's from the 60s-70s...if it's real? I'm totally new to this, so I would love some guidance! It's tan and the outside has a soft almost velvety texture. The bag definitely smells of leather. No other identifying information except the Coach stamp on the inside


----------



## Lake Effect

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello Would you please authenticate this clutch bag I purchased at the estate sale?  I am trying to learn more info. Would you please tell me when this was made? I have never seen a Nappa Pearlized clutch by Coach before made in Turkey. I cannot find any info on it. Super interested in learning more. Thank you. 9" x 5"





whateve said:


> I've never seen it before but it appears authentic, made in 1999.


I saw this post and forgot to comment on it. I recently saw the post again, late to the party, from the Coach for the Holidays ‘99 catalog . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

I can't help but post, in the same catalog, offered in BT   . . .


----------



## coach943

Do these bags have an official name? I've always called them Saddle Bags, but I don't know if Coach called them that.

I have two. One has creed, and the other one has just the cartouche imprinted into the leather. I don't know how to measure them, but they are roughly 10x10 when I measure in the middle.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> Do these bags have an official name? I've always called them Saddle Bags, but I don't know if Coach called them that.
> 
> I have two. One has creed, and the other one has just the cartouche imprinted into the leather. I don't know how to measure them, but they are roughly 10x10 when I measure in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 5133888
> 
> View attachment 5133887
> 
> View attachment 5133889
> 
> View attachment 5133890


It is called the Crescent Bag. I don’t have the style #handy. They were reissued in the 90’s, in approximately the same dimension, without the center seam on the flap, as the Saddle Bag, #9988.
For that time frame, it looks like they offered two? three? sizes of a similar shaped bag without a turn lock. They were officially named Saddle Bags. I have the Saddle Bag Large, with a cartouche.


----------



## coach943

Lake Effect said:


> It is called the Crescent Bag. I don’t have the style #handy. They were reissued in the 90’s, in approximately the same dimension, without the center seam on the flap, as the Saddle Bag, #9988.
> For that time frame, it looks like they offered two? three? sizes of a similar shaped bag without a turn lock. They were officially named Saddle Bags. I have the Saddle Bag Large, with a cartouche.


Thank you!!!! That is so helpful.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> Thank you!!!! That is so helpful.


Sure thing. If you search Crescent, someone is bound to have posted the catalog pic.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Lake Effect said:


> I saw this post and forgot to comment on it. I recently saw the post again, late to the party, from the Coach for the Holidays ‘99 catalog . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133515
> View attachment 5133516


Awesome thanks!


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> It is called the Crescent Bag. I don’t have the style #handy. They were reissued in the 90’s, in approximately the same dimension, without the center seam on the flap, as the Saddle Bag, #9988.
> For that time frame, it looks like they offered two? three? sizes of a similar shaped bag without a turn lock. They were officially named Saddle Bags. I have the Saddle Bag Large, with a cartouche.


Do you know how big the small sized one is?


----------



## Lake Effect

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Awesome thanks!


Lol good, better late than never!


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Do you know how big the small sized one is?


Off the top of my head, maybe 9 inches by 9 inches? I would have to see if I have it in my notes. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## shannastory

americandreaming said:


> Do you know how big the small sized one is?





Lake Effect said:


> Off the top of my head, maybe 9 inches by 9 inches? I would have to see if I have it in my notes. Maybe someone else can chime in.



I had one once - confirming the small saddle bag was about 9 by 8 inches (slightly wider than it is tall).

This isn’t my pic, but it is the bag that was briefly mine


----------



## Narnanz

coach943 said:


> Do these bags have an official name? I've always called them Saddle Bags, but I don't know if Coach called them that.
> 
> I have two. One has creed, and the other one has just the cartouche imprinted into the leather. I don't know how to measure them, but they are roughly 10x10 when I measure in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 5133888
> 
> View attachment 5133887
> 
> View attachment 5133889
> 
> View attachment 5133890


Currently on my watch list...so nice.


----------



## coach943

Narnanz said:


> Currently on my watch list...so nice.


It's one of those styles that I want to like, but it just isn't big enough for me. I get migraines and need to carry around a water bottle in case I need to take my medicine. I cannot fit a water bottle into that bag along with the other stuff I need, and I don't feel like I carry all that much. It seems like it would be super-comfortable to carry, and I like how it hugs your body.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> It's one of those styles that I want to like, but it just isn't big enough for me. I get migraines and need to carry around a water bottle in case I need to take my medicine. I cannot fit a water bottle into that bag along with the other stuff I need, and I don't feel like I carry all that much. It seems like it would be super-comfortable to carry, and I like how it hugs your body.


I have a Saddle Bag in black, and it's reverse suede buddy, the Berkeley Flap, in Mahogany. But I have come to the conclusion I need to rehome them. I can't just open and maneuver getting into the open area of the bag easily, like I can with other bags.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> I have a Saddle Bag in black, and it's reverse suede buddy, the Berkeley Flap, in Mahogany. But I have come to the conclusion I need to rehome them. I can't just open and maneuver getting into the open area of the bag easily, like I can with other bags.


Oh wow I'll be on the lookout for your black one then!!!  I really want a black saddle!

eta pleeeeease make uk shipping possible


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Sure thing. If you search Crescent, someone is bound to have posted the catalog pic.



All three of my very early B&W mini-catalogs, 1976, 1977 and 1979, just show what's probably the Large version, 11x10x3 inches:

1976:





Here's the page from the new and larger 1981 (also1982) catalog, note the slight change in the measurement(s), upper left:





The style had disappeared by 1985. It came back briefly in 1991 as a Retro Anniversary style. Measurements for that one were shown as 10 1/4 by 9 by 3.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> All three of my very early B&W mini-catalogs, 1976, 1977 and 1979, just show what's probably the Large version, 11x10x3 inches:
> 
> 1976:
> 
> View attachment 5134224
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the page from the new and larger 1981 (also1982) catalog, note the slight change in the measurement(s), upper left:
> 
> View attachment 5134226
> 
> 
> 
> The style had disappeared by 1985. It came back briefly in 1991 as a Retro Anniversary style. Measurements for that one were shown as 10 1/4 by 9 by 3.


Ty; I was not aware of the changes in size.


----------



## whateve

What is this?








						Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
					

Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com




Interesting. Looks like another Mystery Bag, it's not in any of my early 1990s paper catalogs, or in my digital scan either.. Sample or pilot would be my guess.

*ETA *- What's really frustrating is that in the first overhead shot you can just see the letter "S" stamped on the inside in white at the lower right. It could be a leather supplier's stamp, or something else. I wish the seller had shown the entire stamp, if there's more of it to show. I've never seen any Coach with a "sample" stamp but there's always a tiny chance...


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Interesting. Looks like another Mystery Bag, it's not in any of my early 1990s paper catalogs, or in my digital scan either.. Sample or pilot would be my guess.


Thanks. I thought I just couldn't remember it. I don't remember any square or rectangular shaped bags with a top handle and no outer pockets.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> Thanks. I thought I just couldn't remember it. I don't remember any square or rectangular shaped bags with a top handle and no outer pockets.


I really like it. I'll let you know when it gets here!


----------



## Hyacinth

valv54 said:


> I really like it. I'll let you know when it gets here!




Cool! And please post a pic of that stamped "S" if there's any more of it besides what's already shown. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Coach Women’s Brown Leather Crossbody Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





Hyacinth said:


> Interesting. Looks like another Mystery Bag, it's not in any of my early 1990s paper catalogs, or in my digital scan either.. Sample or pilot would be my guess.
> 
> *ETA *- What's really frustrating is that in the first overhead shot you can just see the letter "S" stamped on the inside in white at the lower right. It could be a leather supplier's stamp, or something else. I wish the seller had shown the entire stamp, if there's more of it to show. I've never seen any Coach with a "sample" stamp but there's always a tiny chance...
> 
> View attachment 5134990





valv54 said:


> I really like it. I'll let you know when it gets here!


It's like it wants to be a Lunch Zip!


----------



## valv54

Lake Effect said:


> It's like it wants to be a Lunch Zip!


Lol, maybe it's an early prototype for the lunchbox tote, it's the lunchpail. Lol.


----------



## katev

Recently I was watching episodes of Prime Suspect Season 5 "Errors of Judgement" (1997) and noticed that Helen Mirren was carrying what appears to be a vintage black Coach bag throughout the program. I took a few screenshots and they are not very clear but I was thinking that it might be a Regina, what are your opinions?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Recently I was watching episodes of Prime Suspect Season 5 "Errors of Judgement" (1997) and noticed that Helen Mirren was carrying what appears to be a vintage black Coach bag throughout the program. I took a few screenshots and they are not very clear but I was thinking that it might be a Regina, what are your opinions?
> 
> View attachment 5137251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137254


It could be!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Recently I was watching episodes of Prime Suspect Season 5 "Errors of Judgement" (1997) and noticed that Helen Mirren was carrying what appears to be a vintage black Coach bag throughout the program. I took a few screenshots and they are not very clear but I was thinking that it might be a Regina, what are your opinions?
> 
> View attachment 5137251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137254


Great catch!


----------



## valv54

Well here it is! The S stand is literally just an S lol


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> Well here it is! The S stand is literally just an S lol
> 
> View attachment 5138680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138682


What are the measurements?


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> What are the measurements?


10 x 7.5 x 3


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> 10 x 7.5 x 3


Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

valv54 said:


> Well here it is! The S stand is literally just an S lol
> 
> View attachment 5138680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138682



Thanks for the photos, I suppose that Coach actually marking something logically would have been too much to hope for.   

It's still a really interesting bag though. I wonder how many other genuine samples or pilots are floating around?


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the style number of this ice skate lanyard?

TIA.








						Coach White Enamel Ice Laced Skate Charm Pendant Cell phone Lanyard   Keychain   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach White Enamel Ice Laced Skate Charm Pendant Cell phone Lanyard   Keychain  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## americandreaming

#4,734          


tatu880 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me to identify what model this Coach bag is? It looks like a Madison Sophia but has different stitching and shape.
> 
> It belonged to a stranger so I couldn't check the tag.
> 
> Searched online but I couldn't find any info about it. I wanted to get one for myself.
> 
> View attachment 5136160


----------



## WishingonaCoach

At your convenience I need help again. TIA

I have checked already the few old catalogs I have and also tried online searches, but I can not find any info on this small item, only 5 x 3 inches, so I think it could have been a coin purse?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

americandreaming said:


> #4,734


Madison Carryall 16359


----------



## americandreaming

WishingonaCoach said:


> Madison Carryall 16359


@tatu880


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> At your convenience I need help again. TIA
> 
> I have checked already the few old catalogs I have and also tried online searches, but I can not find any info on this small item, only 5 x 3 inches, so I think it could have been a coin purse?
> 
> View attachment 5142369
> View attachment 5142370
> View attachment 5142371


mini skinny case 6902, probably made in the 90s or early 2000s.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> mini skinny case 6902, probably made in the 90s or early 2000s.


I found a black one on poshmark for $8 and _begged_ US family to get it only for the seller to be inactive. Of course it was too good to be true...


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> mini skinny case 6902, probably made in the 90s or early 2000s.


Thank you so much whateve, I guess I failed the vintage course  Because of the lining I thought it was older, from the 80s. That is the time frame search I did, now after your reply I found out that it was a new item on the Holiday 96 catalog, that I actually own, gosh!  Sorry for taking your time.


----------



## Newbie2019

Good morning,

I'd like to see if anyone can help me identify a bag from a recent Coach Instagram post.

The bag is a small azure (?) blue top handle held by a mannequin on the far left.

At first I thought it might be a vintage Court bag, but the flat top makes me think otherwise.  Or, it might be a current style that I haven't been able to find.

Any assistance you guys can offer would be most appreciated.  Here's the link to the Instagram page and a screenshot. Please excuse the slightly blurry image.



Thank you for taking the time to take a look.


----------



## americandreaming

Newbie2019 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I'd like to see if anyone can help me identify a bag from a recent Coach Instagram post.
> 
> The bag is a small azure (?) blue top handle held by a mannequin on the far left.
> 
> At first I thought it might be a vintage Court bag, but the flat top makes me think otherwise.  Or, it might be a current style that I haven't been able to find.
> 
> Any assistance you guys can offer would be most appreciated.  Here's the link to the Instagram page and a screenshot. Please excuse the slightly blurry image.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take a look.



Looks like the turnlock clutch.  I don't know its style no.  I think none of the bags in that photograph are vintage but the vintage version is called the geometric clutch 9044.


----------



## Newbie2019

americandreaming said:


> Looks like the turnlock clutch.  I don't know its style no.  I think none of the bags in that photograph are vintage but the vintage version is called the geometric clutch 9044.
> 
> View attachment 5145746


Thank you!!  I am not familiar with 9044 so I have to start investigating now!!  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## katev

Does anyone know if the Bridle Satchel bag 6707, that was made in Italy in 1998-99, originally came with a hangtag?

I've just purchased one in mahogany and brass that has been authenticated by @Hyacinth (thanks again!) It doesn't have a hangtag but some examples of this bag that I find online do have hangtags, like this one on Etsy at the link below that has a vintage Gramercy-style metal hangtag:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/103612...le-italy-shades-of?ref=shop_home_recs_1&cns=1

Recently @Lake Effect posted these catalog photos and descriptions of the bag and it doesn't look like there's a hangtag, but I'm not sure because the photos in the 1999 Preview Catalog are dark; and the much lighter photos from the 1998 Holiday Catalog look like there's no hangtag, yet at least one of the other Bridle bags on the page does have Gramercy-style metal hangtags.

Also, the Sample or Pilot Bridle Satchel-like bag that was recently acquired by @Busykitty has a leather hangtag - but you can expect variations with a pilot bag, see: https://www.etsy.com/listing/103612...le-italy-shades-of?ref=shop_home_recs_1&cns=1

Or is it possible that they altered the style in mid-production so that some of them had hangtags but others didn't? I'd greatly appreciate your insights, thanks!


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all! I have this tote I just came across, but I can’t find any information on it. Does anyone know what it’s called?  13 x 13.5 x 3”. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## katev

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! I have this tote I just came across, but I can’t find any information on it. Does anyone know what it’s called?  13 x 13.5 x 3”. Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 5153136
> View attachment 5153138
> View attachment 5153137



This similar, smaller bag is listed as a Bleecker style on ebay but I don't know if that's correct:








						Coach Black Bleecker Pearlized Nappa Leather Small Tote Made In Italy 6152  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Black Bleecker Pearlized Nappa Leather Small Tote Made In Italy 6152 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> This similar, smaller bag is listed as a Bleecker style on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Black Bleecker Pearlized Nappa Leather Small Tote Made In Italy 6152  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Black Bleecker Pearlized Nappa Leather Small Tote Made In Italy 6152 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



They have different details though, at least for the Coach logo on the front. The 6105 "COACH" name is actually cut out, while the 6151 is stamped. There's also a style 6104 measuring about 11x8x4 with a cut-out COACH on the front. We never found any details for those two. 6151 and 6152 are in the big Holiday 1999 catalog (the one with "Eddie" and his pups on the cover) as Pearlized Bleecker Demi Zip and Pearlized Bleecker Bag respectively and are much smaller than the bags with the cutouts, 9x5 and 6x7 inches.

The 6104 and 6105 styles aren't in the book but look more like "paper shopping bag" styles, and I don't think they were part of those pearlized styles. We've seen them before, that cut-out Coach name seems to be unique. I don't think the big ones were considered Bleeckers but that's just a guess. The date codes are also almost 18 months apart.

Here's a 6104 with the cutout, date code is February 1998:







and the 2 Pearlized Bleecker style that were in the Holiday 1999 book:

6151






6152









ETA - there was a 6104 we authenticated last June





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and I'm sure we had a previous discussion about that cut out style but we never found any real details. Discussions go back to 2014.

ETA -





						AUTHENTICATE this COACH!
					

Morning all, Please have a look at this seller. She writes that this bag is in amazing shape for a bag from the 1960s.. with the creed J8Y, so either a PATRICIA from 1998 or one of those questionable J8Y prefixes.  most of her bags are 1990s, which she writes are  Vintage Bonnie Cashins 1960s..I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and from a week earlier, there are several posts over 2 days:





						AUTHENTICATE this COACH!
					

It's lovely and is in on my covet list. If I get this, I will have two, one is navy and now a BT.  They are great purses, the shape, the weight, the way the zip opens all the way around so everything is visible.  Plus the straps are long enough to wear on the shoulder but not too long to carry...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



plus posts 323, 325, 328, 331 and 348. No pictures though.


----------



## Busykitty

Hyacinth said:


> They have different details though, at least for the Coach logo on the front. The 6105 "COACH" name is actually cut out, while the 6151 is stamped. There's also a style 6104 measuring about 11x8x4 with a cut-out COACH on the front. We never found any details for those two. 6151 and 6152 are in the big Holiday 1999 catalog (the one with "Eddie" and his pups on the cover) as Pearlized Bleecker Demi Zip and Pearlized Bleecker Bag respectively and are much smaller than the bags with the cutouts, 9x5 and 6x7 inches.
> 
> The 6104 and 6105 styles aren't in the book but look more like "paper shopping bag" styles, and I don't think they were part of those pearlized styles. We've seen them before, that cut-out Coach name seems to be unique. I don't think the big ones were considered Bleeckers but that's just a guess. The date codes are also almost 18 months apart.
> 
> Here's a 6104 with the cutout, date code is February 1998:
> View attachment 5153156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153157
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 Pearlized Bleecker style that were in the Holiday 1999 book:
> 
> 6151
> View attachment 5153160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153161
> 
> 
> 6152
> View attachment 5153162
> 
> View attachment 5153163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153164
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - there was a 6104 we authenticated last June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm sure we had a previous discussion about that cut out style but we never found any real details.


This tote is not pearlized and according to the creed is made from French calf vs. cowhide. Could it have been a pilot type bag?


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> They have different details though, at least for the Coach logo on the front. The 6105 "COACH" name is actually cut out, while the 6151 is stamped. There's also a style 6104 measuring about 11x8x4 with a cut-out COACH on the front. We never found any details for those two. 6151 and 6152 are in the big Holiday 1999 catalog (the one with "Eddie" and his pups on the cover) as Pearlized Bleecker Demi Zip and Pearlized Bleecker Bag respectively and are much smaller than the bags with the cutouts, 9x5 and 6x7 inches.
> 
> The 6104 and 6105 styles aren't in the book but look more like "paper shopping bag" styles, and I don't think they were part of those pearlized styles. We've seen them before, that cut-out Coach name seems to be unique. I don't think the big ones were considered Bleeckers but that's just a guess. The date codes are also almost 18 months apart.
> 
> Here's a 6104 with the cutout, date code is February 1998:
> View attachment 5153156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153157
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 Pearlized Bleecker style that were in the Holiday 1999 book:
> 
> 6151
> View attachment 5153160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153161
> 
> 
> 6152
> View attachment 5153162
> 
> View attachment 5153163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153164
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - there was a 6104 we authenticated last June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm sure we had a previous discussion about that cut out style but we never found any real details. Discussions go back to 2014.
> 
> ETA -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTICATE this COACH!
> 
> 
> Morning all, Please have a look at this seller. She writes that this bag is in amazing shape for a bag from the 1960s.. with the creed J8Y, so either a PATRICIA from 1998 or one of those questionable J8Y prefixes.  most of her bags are 1990s, which she writes are  Vintage Bonnie Cashins 1960s..I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from a week earlier, there are several posts over 2 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTICATE this COACH!
> 
> 
> It's lovely and is in on my covet list. If I get this, I will have two, one is navy and now a BT.  They are great purses, the shape, the weight, the way the zip opens all the way around so everything is visible.  Plus the straps are long enough to wear on the shoulder but not too long to carry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus posts 323, 325, 328, 331 and 348. No pictures though.





Busykitty said:


> This tote is not pearlized and according to the creed is made from French calf vs. cowhide. Could it have been a pilot type bag?



Here's a 1997 Italian Coach bag made of French Calfskin and the seller says that it is part of the "Manhattan Collection" but the style and logo are very different from the mystery bag.









						Vintage Coach Calfskin Manhattan Collection Tote
					

Shop pdx_monkey's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. A rare, unnamed chocolate brown tote from Coach’s Italian crafted 1997 Manhattan Collection, this small but mighty bag is made from French calfskin. It features a plastic zip closure...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> This tote is not pearlized and according to the creed is made from French calf vs. cowhide. Could it have been a pilot type bag?




That's always possible. Pilot bags weren't marked by Coach with the letter P after the serial number until some time around 2005-06 when Coach moved from 4-digit to 5-digit style numbers and also expanded the serial number production codes. 

All the old serial number stamping mechanisms had to be retired and brand-new ones made to handle the addition of 2-number year codes, 2-number plant codes, the addition of "F" for made For Factory items,  the change from 4 to 5-digit style numbers, and the single letter at the end of the serial indicating the retailer the item was made for and the P indicating a pilot bag. All those changes were made to the serial number stampings during 2005 and 2006.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Here's a 1997 Italian Coach bag made of French Calfskin and the seller says that it is part of the "Manhattan Collection" but the style and logo are very different from the mystery bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Calfskin Manhattan Collection Tote
> 
> 
> Shop pdx_monkey's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. A rare, unnamed chocolate brown tote from Coach’s Italian crafted 1997 Manhattan Collection, this small but mighty bag is made from French calfskin. It features a plastic zip closure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com




I doubt if they're connected. Coach made quite a few small lines at the Italy plant during the late 1990s. If Coach wanted a style or line that was a bit unusual and upscale, the Italy plant usually got the job. Calfskin was an Italian specialty, apparently. The Bridle line is a good example.


----------



## LadyEdwards

@katev,

Here's a picture of my Bridle Satchel bag 6707 with the handtag that accompanied it and a picture of the creed:







Hope it helps with your inquiry!


----------



## katev

LadyEdwards said:


> @katev,
> 
> Here's a picture of my Bridle Satchel bag 6707 with the handtag that accompanied it and a picture of the creed:
> 
> View attachment 5153450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153451
> 
> 
> Hope it helps with your inquiry!



Thanks so much!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Does anyone know if the Bridle Satchel bag 6707, that was made in Italy in 1998-99, originally came with a hangtag?
> 
> I've just purchased one in mahogany and brass that has been authenticated by @Hyacinth (thanks again!) It doesn't have a hangtag but some examples of this bag that I find online do have hangtags, like this one on Etsy at the link below that has a vintage Gramercy-style metal hangtag:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/103612...le-italy-shades-of?ref=shop_home_recs_1&cns=1
> 
> Recently @Lake Effect posted these catalog photos and descriptions of the bag and it doesn't look like there's a hangtag, but I'm not sure because the photos in the 1999 Preview Catalog are dark; and the much lighter photos from the 1998 Holiday Catalog look like there's no hangtag, yet at least one of the other Bridle bags on the page does have Gramercy-style metal hangtags.
> 
> Also, the Sample or Pilot Bridle Satchel-like bag that was recently acquired by @Busykitty has a leather hangtag - but you can expect variations with a pilot bag, see: https://www.etsy.com/listing/103612...le-italy-shades-of?ref=shop_home_recs_1&cns=1
> 
> Or is it possible that they altered the style in mid-production so that some of them had hangtags but others didn't? I'd greatly appreciate your insights, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5152086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152089





LadyEdwards said:


> @katev,
> 
> Here's a picture of my Bridle Satchel bag 6707 with the handtag that accompanied it and a picture of the creed:
> 
> View attachment 5153450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153451
> 
> 
> Hope it helps with your inquiry!



@LadyEdwards, is the hangtag on your Bridle the vintage Gramercy-type hangtag, like the one on the right in the photo below? I think that it looks like it in your photo above but I am not sure.

The vintage Gramercy hangtags were a little smaller and thicker that the typical metal hangtags of that era and the shape was a little more streamlined.

Most photos of Bridle Satchels don't show any hangtag but I've seen a couple that have Gramercy style hangtags, but I don't know if they are original.

I may not be able to replace it with the correct hangtag on my Bridle but I'd like to know what was on the bag originally. Thanks!


----------



## LadyEdwards

katev said:


> @LadyEdwards, is the hangtag on your Bridle the vintage Gramercy-type hangtag, like the one on the right in the photo below? I think that it looks like it in your photo above but I am not sure.
> 
> The vintage Gramercy hangtags were a little smaller and thicker that the typical metal hangtags of that era and the shape was a little more streamlined.
> 
> Most photos of Bridle Satchels don't show any hangtag but I've seen a couple that have Gramercy style hangtags, but I don't know if they are original.
> 
> I may not be able to replace it with the correct hangtag on my Bridle but I'd like to know what was on the bag originally. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5153474


Yes, its like the handtag on the right side in your photo, only its silver-tone.  I have several other black bags from the Bridle collection and they all have the same silver-tone handtag.


----------



## katev

LadyEdwards said:


> Yes, its like the handtag on the right side in your photo, only its silver-tone.  I have several other black bags from the Bridle collection and they all have the same silver-tone handtag.



That's good to know! It appears that the bag currently being shipped to me is mahogany with brass hardware so it is missing a brass hangtag.

I have several Italian Coach Madison and Gramercy bags but this will be my first Bridle bag so I am really looking forward to receiving it and I hope that the condition won't be too bad - but I got it at a good price so it's worth taking a chance IMO. Have you ever rehabbed a Bridle bag, and do they need any special care or attention? Anything unique about the pigskin and calfskin leather construction?

The bag being shipped to me is shown at the link below. It has some signs of wear and the interior looks dirty but hopefully the condition isn't too bad; do you have any suggestions for the rehab?








						RARE VINTAGE Coach Classic Leather Handbag, Brown!
					

Shop sfusco18's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE- VINTAGE!!! Authentic Coach bag. A perfect wardrobe staple! Fabulous condition!! Zippered Closure w/ Gold-tone Hardware. Zippered Interior Pocket.  COMES W/ GENERIC/OTHER MISC...




					poshmark.com
				




And what's up with that zipper pull?!! I've never seen anything similar on a Coach bag but it looks pretty cool!

BTW, in case anyone is interested, the same vendor has a Black/Nickel Italian Bridle Satchel 6707 listed for $50 OBO, see link below. Note that it is missing the hangtag and it is pictured with a Coach dustbag but the description says that it will be shipped with a "generic" dustbag.








						RARE VINTAGE Coach Classic Leather Handbag, Black!
					

Shop sfusco18's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE- VINTAGE!!! Authentic Coach bag. A perfect wardrobe staple! Fabulous condition!! Zippered Closure w/ Silver-tone Hardware. Zippered Interior Pocket.  COMES W/ GENERIC/OTHER MISC...




					poshmark.com


----------



## LadyEdwards

@katev: I haven't rehabbed my Bridle bags, so I'll be waiting for you to share your rehab experience and yes the zipper pull is unique!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> That's good to know! It appears that the bag currently being shipped to me is mahogany with brass hardware so it is missing a brass hangtag.
> 
> I have several Italian Coach Madison and Gramercy bags but this will be my first Bridle bag so I am really looking forward to receiving it and I hope that the condition won't be too bad - but I got it at a good price so it's worth taking a chance IMO. Have you ever rehabbed a Bridle bag, and do they need any special care or attention? Anything unique about the pigskin and calfskin leather construction?
> 
> The bag being shipped to me is shown at the link below. It has some signs of wear and the interior looks dirty but hopefully the condition isn't too bad; do you have any suggestions for the rehab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE VINTAGE Coach Classic Leather Handbag, Brown!
> 
> 
> Shop sfusco18's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE- VINTAGE!!! Authentic Coach bag. A perfect wardrobe staple! Fabulous condition!! Zippered Closure w/ Gold-tone Hardware. Zippered Interior Pocket.  COMES W/ GENERIC/OTHER MISC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's up with that zipper pull?!! I've never seen anything similar on a Coach bag but it looks pretty cool!
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is interested, the same vendor has a Black/Nickel Italian Bridle Satchel 6707 listed for $50 OBO, see link below. Note that it is missing the hangtag and it is pictured with a Coach dustbag but the description says that it will be shipped with a "generic" dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE VINTAGE Coach Classic Leather Handbag, Black!
> 
> 
> Shop sfusco18's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE- VINTAGE!!! Authentic Coach bag. A perfect wardrobe staple! Fabulous condition!! Zippered Closure w/ Silver-tone Hardware. Zippered Interior Pocket.  COMES W/ GENERIC/OTHER MISC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com





LadyEdwards said:


> @katev: I haven't rehabbed my Bridle bags, so I'll be waiting for you to share your rehab experience and yes the zipper pull is unique!



I've just received my new mahogany Bridle Satchel 6707 and it's great! It's dusty inside and out and it has some scratches, but it is in better shape than I expected. It might only need surface cleaning and conditioning but the handles are all bent and misshapen so I may have to dunk it. I'll let you know what happens - and I love that zipper pull!


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> I've just received my new mahogany Bridle Satchel 6707 and it's great! It's dusty inside and out and it has some scratches, but it is in better shape than I expected. It might only need surface cleaning and conditioning but the handles are all bent and misshapen so I may have to dunk it. I'll let you know what happens - and I love that zipper pull!


How about heavy objects in and hanging it on a door handle?


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> How about heavy objects in and hanging it on a door handle?



Maybe, or perhaps steaming and hanging!


----------



## LunaSilver

Could anyone let me know the style # and name of this bag? It is 8” by 7”, 21.5 “ strap drop. 
The listing only has a partial creed, thanks.


----------



## catstuart78

Hi, I’m new to the forum so I’m learning quickly, hopefully!  I’m curious about a coach I found today. Should it have a creed?  Is it authentic?


----------



## whateve

catstuart78 said:


> Hi, I’m new to the forum so I’m learning quickly, hopefully!  I’m curious about a coach I found today. Should it have a creed?  Is it authentic?


Usually swingpacks like this don't have creeds. It can't be authenticated from those photos. This thread is for IDing styles not for authentication. Repost with more photos in the AT thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
We'll need to see the lining and any labels.


----------



## whateve

LunaSilver said:


> Could anyone let me know the style # and name of this bag? It is 8” by 7”, 21.5 “ strap drop.
> The listing only has a partial creed, thanks.


It's probably the Legacy medium studio flap #9145. You could ask the seller for the creed number.


----------



## LunaSilver

whateve said:


> It's probably the Legacy medium studio flap #9145. You could ask the seller for the creed number.


Thank you. It was on Canadian poshmark for $39, I just took the risk bought it without the full creed. Kind of like the nickel hardware on black color.


----------



## LunaSilver

whateve said:


> It's probably the Legacy medium studio flap #9145. You could ask the seller for the creed number.


Also I will post it at AT thread once received.
Thanks for the catalogue too


----------



## DL Harper

beenburned authenticated this for me recently.  Can anyone ID this zip wallet?  The black fabric lining the exterior pocket has a slight plastic"y" sound to it, but I don't remember if it did before I dunked it. The black fabric lining on the inside zip pocket doesn't have that same a plastic"y" sound.  It measures approx. 8" x 4.5" when closed.  I'm thinking it's BT.
Thanks!


----------



## inwe

I think im in love with this green. Can anyone help me ID what bag this is and what the colors name? TIA


----------



## americandreaming

inwe said:


> I think im in love with this green. Can anyone help me ID what bag this is and what the colors name? TIA


Might be some sort of swagger whipstitch crossbody/wristlet


----------



## whateve

inwe said:


> I think im in love with this green. Can anyone help me ID what bag this is and what the colors name? TIA


@houseof999 I think has the larger version. She might know the color name.


----------



## bpuser

I just got this strap in a thread up non brand name rescue box. It was attached to a super cheap bag.  I think it's coach.  The leather on the strap is lucious.  The bag I got from a rescue box last year.  It's missing a brass D ring.  Any chance that the strap found its way to the right bag?


----------



## whateve

bpuser said:


> I just got this strap in a thread up non brand name rescue box. It was attached to a super cheap bag.  I think it's coach.  The leather on the strap is lucious.  The bag I got from a rescue box last year.  It's missing a brass D ring.  Any chance that the strap found its way to the right bag?


It looks like Coach construction. It seems like serendipity.


----------



## katev

bpuser said:


> I just got this strap in a thread up non brand name rescue box. It was attached to a super cheap bag.  I think it's coach.  The leather on the strap is lucious.  The bag I got from a rescue box last year.  It's missing a brass D ring.  Any chance that the strap found its way to the right bag?



It's fantastic that the strap showed up separately - or at least an identical strap - lucky you! You can buy brass D-Rings for Willis bags from Buckleguy.

The links below are for a British Tan Willis that I rehabbed that was missing parts. It was pretty easy to replace the D-Ring and the hangtag but I am still looking for a 3/4 inch BT and Brass Willis strap; right now I have a 1/2 inch strap on the bag.


Before: 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

I spray mine too, then condition with Blackrocks. I think the wax in the Blackrocks adds a level of protection. I have Blackrocks too, thanks for the tip!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




After:





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

I spray mine too, then condition with Blackrocks. I think the wax in the Blackrocks adds a level of protection. I have Blackrocks too, thanks for the tip!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## houseof999

inwe said:


> I think im in love with this green. Can anyone help me ID what bag this is and what the colors name? TIA





whateve said:


> @houseof999 I think has the larger version. She might know the color name.


Mine is Rip and Repair Swagger 27 in Forest.


----------



## inwe

houseof999 said:


> Mine is Rip and Repair Swagger 27 in Forest.



Thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

I cant remember the correct name...something like Coach shopper backpack?...cant seem to find a picture.
But if you know what Im meaning, anyone know if it came in a seagreen or seafoam colour?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I cant remember the correct name...something like Coach shopper backpack?...cant seem to find a picture.
> But if you know what Im meaning, anyone know if it came in a seagreen or seafoam colour?


I bet you mean this one:


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I bet you mean this one:
> View attachment 5159462


thats the one...so aqua is the colour I wanted....@ShazMac1970
Thank you...glad you knew what I was talking about...I think I confused myself.


----------



## DL Harper

DL Harper said:


> View attachment 5157894
> View attachment 5157896
> View attachment 5157897
> View attachment 5157899
> View attachment 5157900
> View attachment 5157901
> 
> beenburned authenticated this for me recently.  Can anyone ID this zip wallet?  The black fabric lining the exterior pocket has a slight plastic"y" sound to it, but I don't remember if it did before I dunked it. The black fabric lining on the inside zip pocket doesn't have that same a plastic"y" sound.  It measures approx. 8" x 4.5" when closed.  I'm thinking it's BT.
> Thanks!


Does this look familiar to anyone - style?  name?
Thanks!


----------



## spunkie

Hi there, can anyone tell me what style this wristlet/clutch is? I got it at a local consignment shop but I dont see any style number and cannot find anything similar online when I've searched.  If I have posted this in the wrong thread, please redirect me; it's been quite a while since I've been on Purse Forum, as I've downsized my handbag stash.  Thank you for any help!  

update: I was perusing the information on coach bags w/o numbers and following that lead, I see a small white tag inside one of the pockets that has 2 numbers: K1581 and 93527, if that tells anyone a bit more.


----------



## Lake Effect

spunkie said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me what style this wristlet/clutch is? I got it at a local consignment shop but I dont see any style number and cannot find anything similar online when I've searched.  If I have posted this in the wrong thread, please redirect me; it's been quite a while since I've been on Purse Forum, as I've downsized my handbag stash.  Thank you for any help!
> 
> update: I was perusing the information on coach bags w/o numbers and following that lead, I see a small white tag inside one of the pockets that has 2 numbers: K1581 and 93527, if that tells anyone a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 5163580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163582


I Googled Coach and 93527 and found the Coach Outlet page, it was offered as a Men's Pouchette. 
COACH® Outlet | POUCHETTE (coachoutlet.com)


----------



## spunkie

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lake Effect

spunkie said:


> Thank you so much!


K1581 may be a production "time stamp" . This is purely a guess as my jam is really vintage bags, but I wonder if K is for October or November, 15 is for 2015 and 81 is the plant ID. Other opinions are welcome.


----------



## spunkie

You are probably right; I was finally able to get a somewhat clear shot of the tag. I read that some of the newer bags do not have a creed number. I love vintage Coach also, but when I saw this one, it struck something in my that loves clutches and small bags. Obviously it's not too old; but usable and fun to me! Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Lake Effect

spunkie said:


> You are probably right; I was finally able to get a somewhat clear shot of the tag. I read that some of the newer bags do not have a creed number. I love vintage Coach also, but when I saw this one, it struck something in my that loves clutches and small bags. Obviously it's not too old; but usable and fun to me! Thank you for your comments.


Very welcome, and the fact that I definitely am inclined to vintage does not stop my from purchasing and enjoying non-vintage, or as I should say  not yet vintage. It will be at some point!


----------



## rayrob87

Vintage bag pre 1994 creed made in US. 11 x 8.5 x 5.


----------



## Lake Effect

rayrob87 said:


> Vintage bag pre 1994 creed made in US. 11 x 8.5 x 5.
> 
> View attachment 5166664
> View attachment 5166665
> View attachment 5166666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166673


Believe it is a Baxter. Let me see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Lake Effect

rayrob87 said:


> Vintage bag pre 1994 creed made in US. 11 x 8.5 x 5.
> 
> View attachment 5166664
> View attachment 5166665
> View attachment 5166666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166673








						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## rayrob87

Lake Effect said:


> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



thanks!!


----------



## Daisy22

Does anyone know the name of this 2016 runway bag?


----------



## katev

I have a question about hangtags. Over a year ago I rehabbed a Terrace Bag 4117 that came with an unfamiliar metal hangtag; you can see the hangtag in the pics below.

I was able to replace it with a plain brown leather hangtag - one that was more like the original - but I still have this "antique gold metal" tag on-hand. I don't recognize this style hangtag and I don't know if it is a genuine Coach product?

Does anyone recognize this type of tag and do you know what style bags that it was used for?

I might want to use it as a "generic replacement tag" on one of my rehab projects, but I want to make sure that it is genuine first, thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Daisy22 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this 2016 runway bag?
> View attachment 5175661


1941 Badlands satchel. I'm not sure if that one was released in USA or went to full production. I do recall seeing the Bordeaux western rivets. Varsity patch, red and black color block and the purple and gray color block on US site.  It could have been made just for the runway. See runway pics here: 









						Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear Collection
					

Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## sallellen

katev said:


> I have a question about hangtags. Over a year ago I rehabbed a Terrace Bag 4117 that came with an unfamiliar metal hangtag; you can see the hangtag in the pics below.
> 
> I was able to replace it with a plain brown leather hangtag - one that was more like the original - but I still have this "antique gold metal" tag on-hand. I don't recognize this style hangtag and I don't know if it is a genuine Coach product?
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of tag and do you know what style bags that it was used for?
> 
> I might want to use it as a "generic replacement tag" on one of my rehab projects, but I want to make sure that it is genuine first, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5176433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176434


Similar hangtag on Coach 26833.


----------



## Daisy22

houseof999 said:


> 1941 Badlands satchel. I'm not sure if that one was released in USA or went to full production. I do recall seeing the Bordeaux western rivets. Varsity patch, red and black color block and the purple and gray color block on US site.  It could have been made just for the runway. See runway pics here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear Collection
> 
> 
> Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> 1941 Badlands satchel. I'm not sure if that one was released in USA or went to full production. I do recall seeing the Bordeaux western rivets. Varsity patch, red and black color block and the purple and gray color block on US site.  It could have been made just for the runway. See runway pics here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear Collection
> 
> 
> Coach Fall 2016 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


I actually thought,  House probably knows! How ya doing? Everything okay?


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I actually thought,  House probably knows! How ya doing? Everything okay?


Aww thanks for asking!  I'm doing good! Actually working on my rehab pile finally!


----------



## houseof999

Duplicate post.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Aww thanks for asking!  I'm doing good! Actually working on my rehab pile finally!


Yay    Haha!  I finally pulled out one I kept shuffling to the bottom! The Buckle Bag I've been updating.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,   What is the style name of this bag?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2652831241...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557     Thank you


----------



## houseof999

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,   What is the style name of this bag?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/265283124179?hash=item3dc41b3bd3:g:f0gAAOSwsblhJSMs&nma=true&si=%2BbeXgjNl%2BKeitZa8gxDfBhe0NIY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557     Thank you



It's a Post Pouch.


----------



## latetotheparty

houseof999 said:


> It's a Post Pouch.
> View attachment 5181725


Thank you so much!


----------



## coach943

What i the name of this bag? It's about 11" tall and the base is about 10" long and 5" wide. The Creed is really hard to read. I adjusted it as best I could in the photo.


----------



## katev

coach943 said:


> What i the name of this bag? It's about 11" tall and the base is about 10" long and 5" wide. The Creed is really hard to read. I adjusted it as best I could in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 5183734
> View attachment 5183735



Try brushing light eyeshadow over the creed and serial number, that often makes it easier to read.


----------



## Hyacinth

coach943 said:


> What i the name of this bag? It's about 11" tall and the base is about 10" long and 5" wide. The Creed is really hard to read. I adjusted it as best I could in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 5183734
> View attachment 5183735





katev said:


> Try brushing light eyeshadow over the creed and serial number, that often makes it easier to read.




It looks like the serial number is pre-1994 with no style number so the eyeshadow trick might not tell us much. From the date I'm going to guess that it's a style 4075 Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, early 1990s.


----------



## thanksperiuk

Hi All! '

Appreciate if someone can help to ID the bag below. Thank you in advance!
The measurements are: W: 7" X H: 5" X D: 1.5"
Additional Details: The bag have a turnlock closure, front gusseted pocket, inside zipper pocket and back pocket. 
Remarks: Initially I thought this is a compartment bag, but the measurements are off. And the creed is without a style no. This bag is authenticated by BeenBurned recently. (Thank you again BeenBurned!)


----------



## Hyacinth

thanksperiuk said:


> Hi All! '
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help to ID the bag below. Thank you in advance!
> The measurements are: W: 7" X H: 5" X D: 1.5"
> Additional Details: The bag have a turnlock closure, front gusseted pocket, inside zipper pocket and back pocket.
> Remarks: Initially I thought this is a compartment bag, but the measurements are off. And the creed is without a style no. This bag is authenticated by BeenBurned recently. (Thank you again BeenBurned!)
> 
> View attachment 5184900
> View attachment 5184899
> View attachment 5184902




It would still help to have a photo of the creed and serial number. Even if there isn't a style number or a date code, we still can determine approximately when the bag was made just from the format of the creed and serial number.

Or you can include the link to the posts where it was originally authenticated, if there's a photo of the creed and serial number in those posts.

BTW, are you sure the bag is only 7x5 inches? The proportions don't seem right, the turnlock should look larger on a bag with those measurements. For instance, here's a bag that's 7 1/2 inches wide, the turnlock looks larger in proportion to the rest of the front of the bag than the one in your photos. It seems like yours should measure between 9 and 11 inches just based on your photos. Coach used the same size turnlock on all their regular-size handbags.


----------



## coach943

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the serial number is pre-1994 with no style number so the eyeshadow trick might not tell us much. From the date I'm going to guess that it's a style 4075 Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, early 1990s.
> 
> View attachment 5184541


That looks like it. Thank you so much!


----------



## thanksperiuk

Hyacinth said:


> It would still help to have a photo of the creed and serial number. Even if there isn't a style number or a date code, we still can determine approximately when the bag was made just from the format of the creed and serial number.
> 
> Or you can include the link to the posts where it was originally authenticated, if there's a photo of the creed and serial number in those posts.
> 
> BTW, are you sure the bag is only 7x5 inches? The proportions don't seem right, the turnlock should look larger on a bag with those measurements. For instance, here's a bag that's 7 1/2 inches wide, the turnlock looks larger in proportion to the rest of the front of the bag than the one in your photos. It seems like yours should measure between 9 and 11 inches just based on your photos. Coach used the same size turnlock on all their regular-size handbags.
> View attachment 5185200


Hi @Hyacinth!

Thank you for pointing out the differences in proportions. I went and find other measuring tapes and remeasure the bag. It’s new measurements are W: 9.5” X H: 6 3/4” X D: 2 1/4”. Which is the size of a compartment bag. 
I am so sorry for wasting everybody’s time and will be throwing those China made measuring tapes out of the window right after this and stick to Ikea’s paper tape. 




Edit: My sister just informed me that the Chinese measuring tapes could be yards instead  I am so so sorry

For anyone whose interested, I quoted the original authentication request post for your reference.


thanksperiuk said:


> Hi Authenticator! A request to authenticate the bag below. Thank you!
> 
> Seller posted this in a private FB Buy & Sell group. His name is Leywan Ghazali
> 
> Comments: No measurements given. But if this is authentic, it looks like a City Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5178364
> View attachment 5178369
> View attachment 5178370
> View attachment 5178368
> View attachment 5178367


----------



## Hyacinth

thanksperiuk said:


> Hi @Hyacinth!
> 
> Thank you for pointing out the differences in proportions. I went and find other measuring tapes and remeasure the bag. It’s new measurements are W: 9.5” X H: 6 3/4” X D: 2 1/4”. Which is the size of a compartment bag.
> I am so sorry for wasting everybody’s time and will be throwing those China made measuring tapes out of the window right after this and stick to Ikea’s paper tape.
> 
> View attachment 5185690
> 
> 
> Edit: My sister just informed me that the Chinese measuring tapes could be yards instead  I am so so sorry
> 
> For anyone whose interested, I quoted the original authentication request post for your reference.




That's wild. I've never seen tape measures be so far off before. 

"Compartment Bag"  sounds right.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Hyacinth said:


> It looks like the serial number is pre-1994 with no style number so the eyeshadow trick might not tell us much. From the date I'm going to guess that it's a style 4075 Bucket Bag from the Lightweight line, early 1990s.
> 
> View attachment 5184541


Hyacinth, I thought it was a 4075 Bucket Bag, too.  There’s one in a photo you posted in the catalog thread in the 1988 Holiday pt. 3.


----------



## Narnanz

anyone know what bag this is...Im even interested...its got a big bottom...(dont we all)


----------



## sallellen

Narnanz said:


> anyone know what bag this is...Im even interested...its got a big bottom...(dont we all)



Soho Mini Hobo 4145 according to my notes.


----------



## DL Harper

Narnanz said:


> anyone know what bag this is...Im even interested...its got a big bottom...(dont we all)



Here's a photo of the Soho Mini Hobo 4145.


----------



## Narnanz

DL Harper said:


> Here's a photo of the Soho Mini Hobo 4145.


thank you


----------



## madisonave5011

Maybe a long shot but any info on this Bonnie cashin for Meyers bag? Found at a local thrift store.


----------



## katev

madisonave5011 said:


> Maybe a long shot but any info on this Bonnie cashin for Meyers bag? Found at a local thrift store.



Try searching the UCLA's online Digital Bonnie Cashin Archive at the link below. The archive includes some of Cashin's drawings for the Meyers collection. I got lucky and found my Cashin for Meyers bag in the archive. 



			UCLA Library | Digital Collections


----------



## katev

madisonave5011 said:


> Maybe a long shot but any info on this Bonnie cashin for Meyers bag? Found at a local thrift store.





katev said:


> Try searching the UCLA's online Digital Bonnie Cashin Archive at the link below. The archive includes some of Cashin's drawings for the Meyers collection. I got lucky and found my Cashin for Meyers bag in the archive.
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA Library | Digital Collections



Take a look at this article found in the archive at the link below.

The Fall 1976 edition of Knit Ovations says that Bonnie Cashin received the "1976 American Designer Award" from the Leather Industries of America for bags she had created for Meyers. 

I zoomed in as much as possible but I still can't read the article However, the white bag on the left looks somewhat similar to your bag. It may not be the exact same bag but it a turnlock bag with a flap front and the strap attaches with buckles like your bag.





__





						UCLA Library Digital Collections
					






					digital2.library.ucla.edu


----------



## madisonave5011

Thank you for this info! The flap on mine is the full size of the front of the bag. The white one looks like a half flap kinda design


----------



## Amberg

Good afternoon,
I have a Coach bag that I would love help identifying.
It is a black small crossbody. It has a zipper brass closure. Inside there is a side zip pocket
with the creed. The number is  A6B 4918. The purse is lined with fabric which is what is confusing me.
Thank you,
Amber


----------



## Hyacinth

Amberg said:


> Good afternoon,
> I have a Coach bag that I would love help identifying.
> It is a black small crossbody. It has a zipper brass closure. Inside there is a side zip pocket
> with the creed. The number is  A6B 4918. The purse is lined with fabric which is what is confusing me.
> Thank you,
> Amber
> 
> View attachment 5204002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204009



It's called a Small Zip Bag, natural grain, from the 1996 Sonoma Collection.


----------



## Hannahs12

Hello,
I need help identifying these vintage Coach bags please! Measures about  11.25 long, 7.50” tall, and just under 3” wide. Thanks!


----------



## Hannahs12

Next one measures 7.5” long, 8” tall and 2” wide.


----------



## Hannahs12

Next one Measures 9” Long, 9.5” tall, and 2” wide. Thanks for the help!


----------



## whateve

Hannahs12 said:


> Next one Measures 9” Long, 9.5” tall, and 2” wide. Thanks for the help!


station bag 5130.


----------



## whateve

Hannahs12 said:


> Next one measures 7.5” long, 8” tall and 2” wide.


compact pouch 9620.


----------



## whateve

Hannahs12 said:


> Hello,
> I need help identifying these vintage Coach bags please! Measures about  11.25 long, 7.50” tall, and just under 3” wide. Thanks!


convertible clutch 9635.


----------



## Hannahs12

whateve said:


> station bag 5130.


Thank you!


----------



## Hannahs12

whateve said:


> convertible clutch 9635.


Thanks!


----------



## Hannahs12

whateve said:


> convertible clutch 9635.


I really appreciated your knowledge!


----------



## Amberg

Hyacinth said:


> It's called a Small Zip Bag, natural grain, from the 1996 Sonoma Collection.


Thank you very much. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Anyone know the names of these bags? Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Anyone know the names of these bags? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Anyone know the names of these bags? Thanks!


I can't enlarge the photos. Please provide measurements of both and the creed on the first one.


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

whateve said:


> I can't enlarge the photos. Please provide measurements of both and the creed on the first one.



Whoops sorry about that, the smaller one I just got into my possession and its H - 9.5 in by L - 10.5 and W - 3 in. Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Whoops sorry about that, the smaller one I just got into my possession and its H - 9.5 in by L - 10.5 and W - 3 in. Thanks again!



Carlyle Bag, style 9854 made around 1990


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Carlyle Bag, style 9854 made around 1990




I didn't realize that Coach had used the name "Carlyle" for an earlier model bag! I was only familiar with the Madison Carlyle 4401 made in Italy in the mid-1990s!






						Vintage Coach Catalogs
					

1994 Edition Pt 2




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Hyacinth said:


> Carlyle Bag, style 9854 made around 1990



Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I didn't realize that Coach had used the name "Carlyle" for an earlier model bag! I was only familiar with the Madison Carlyle 4401 made in Italy in the mid-1990s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Catalogs
> 
> 
> 1994 Edition Pt 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Coach re-uses style and even line names over and over. "Madison" is a good example. That's why any serious searching for a specific bag should always include the style *number,* not just the name. Many of their early names were names of New York City streets or locations synonymous with luxury or hipness that were recognizable by the public, like the Carlyle Hotel or Soho or Madison Avenue. Even in NYC, there was a limited number of those to go around.

From the Winter 1990 catalog:


----------



## Kababa

I've had this bag forever not sure if it's real or not, if some one could please help


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Is this called a bucket equestrian?


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

9.5 x 6.5 is this a Dinky or a Penny? what’s difference between the 2?


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Name and year? 9x10x4


----------



## Hyacinth

Kababa said:


> I've had this bag forever not sure if it's real or not, if some one could please help
> 
> View attachment 5211091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211098




It's a genuine City Bag made in 1998


----------



## Hyacinth

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Is this called a bucket equestrian?




No, it's not from the Equestrian line at all. It's a Soho Thompson Drawstring Bag made in 1996


----------



## Hyacinth

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> 9.5 x 6.5 is this a Dinky or a Penny? what’s difference between the 2?




I don't think there ever actually was a bag officially called a Penny, there's no such style listed in any of the early catalogs or any other contemporary sources. Almost all of what people call Pennys are actually Dinkys, the name seems to have originated with the same bunch of ad writers from 10 or 15 years ago who insisted on renaming the Coach Creed a "storypatch". And that's not a Dinky either, it's a style 9755 Pocket Purse from 1995.


----------



## Hyacinth

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Name and year? 9x10x4


 
A single photo of a bag often isn't enough to identify it unless there's a style number included in the serial number. Please include photos of the back, one side showing the strap end, and the front panel that's under the flap.


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Hyacinth said:


> No, it's not from the Equestrian line at all. It's a Soho Thompson Drawstring Bag made in 1996


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Hyacinth said:


> A single photo of a bag often isn't enough to identify it unless there's a style number included in the serial number. Please include photos of the back, one side showing the strap end, and the front panel that's under the flap.



Ok great thank you, I will add more photos!


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think there ever actually was a bag officially called a Penny, there's no such style listed in any of the early catalogs or any other contemporary sources. Almost all of what people call Pennys are actually Dinkys, the name seems to have originated with the same bunch of ad writers from 10 or 15 years ago who insisted on renaming the Coach Creed a "storypatch". And that's not a Dinky either, it's a style 9755 Pocket Purse from 1995.


This is great information! Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Ok great thank you, I will add more photos!


It's probably a classic pouch with an alternate shoulder strap. It was made in the late 70s or 80s.


----------



## orangekitty121

Can anyone ID this vintage coach bag? It looks like its an older style, maybe burgundy shade? I've never seen anything, looks like an og rambler with a top handle?








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## whateve

orangekitty121 said:


> Can anyone ID this vintage coach bag? It looks like its an older style, maybe burgundy shade? I've never seen anything, looks like an og rambler with a top handle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


It's hard to tell without measurements. It might be a school bag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Sorry I have to bother you again. 

Looking for something else, I found this picture of a purse that was sold on Ebay a long time ago, so there is no info about it.

I had never seen it before, I did a Google image search and nothing showed up. I am just hoping someone here remembers something about it, TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Sorry I have to bother you again.
> 
> Looking for something else, I found this picture of a purse that was sold on Ebay a long time ago, so there is no info about it.
> 
> I had never seen it before, I did a Google image search and nothing showed up. I am just hoping someone here remembers something about it, TIA
> 
> View attachment 5218766


It was part of the Legacy collection made in 2012. This was a large duffle. Let me see if I can find the style number.

ETA: Here is one - https://www.ebay.com/itm/113977829236 Style #19904 Legacy Bohemian leather large duffle.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It was part of the Legacy collection made in 2012. This was a large duffle. Let me see if I can find the style number.
> 
> ETA: Here is one - https://www.ebay.com/itm/113977829236 Style #19904 Legacy Bohemian leather large duffle.



Thank you much whateve! I like the style but might be bigger than me LOL.

I understand that Ebay has to remove stuff, but when 99% of the time the links are useless, we have to keep asking.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you much whateve! I like the style but might be bigger than me LOL.
> 
> I understand that Ebay has to remove stuff, but when 99% of the time the links are useless, we have to keep asking.


I think it was really heavy too, and that strap doesn't look very comfortable. I used to have a different version that had a really heavy giant tassel but I ended up returning it. The tassel made it lopsided and it just didn't look as good without it. I have several of the "smaller" sized duffles from this collection but all the embellished versions were the large size, which really wasn't that much bigger.  

There is a clubhouse that might have some mod pictures. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/legacy-duffle-clubhouse.776561/


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I think it was really heavy too, and that strap doesn't look very comfortable. I used to have a different version that had a really heavy giant tassel but I ended up returning it. The tassel made it lopsided and it just didn't look as good without it. I have several of the "smaller" sized duffles from this collection but all the embellished versions were the large size, which really wasn't that much bigger.
> 
> There is a clubhouse that might have some mod pictures. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/legacy-duffle-clubhouse.776561/


Thanks again.


----------



## KStone526

Hope y'all can help me figure this one out. The bag looks to be a Hadley Luxe Duffle but serial number (31328) only returns a few internet results as such and most others have a 31334 serial. I'm assuming it's a knockoff but figured some second opinions were needed.


----------



## Hyacinth

KStone526 said:


> Hope y'all can help me figure this one out. The bag looks to be a Hadley Luxe Duffle but serial number (31328) only returns a few internet results as such and most others have a 31334 serial. I'm assuming it's a knockoff but figured some second opinions were needed.



Any kind of authentication request should be posted at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum, and the instructions for what photos and information are needed can be found in the READ ME post at the top of each page in that thread. *Include measurements and a link to the listing or selling page for that bag. *No Coach can be identified unless it's authentic.

It's impossible to authenticate the bag you asked about using only the pictures you posted. Unfortunately, the few photos on the internet with that style number don't include any clear and readable photos of the creed and serial number that could help with authentication. If the bag was made for the Coach Outlets as the serial number indicates it may be very hard to find a comparable item. A "close" style number of a different style bag made in a different plant isn't much help.


----------



## thriftwitchcraft

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could identify this Goodwill find? It seems to be one of the vachetta leather coach legacy bags, but I haven't been able to find one exactly like it.


----------



## Echaddy143

Can anyone tell me Can you tell me if any of these bags are authentic? Or in the system? I am trying to buy a new bag but don't wanna buy a fake. These are supposed to be the ocelot gallery purses.
H1094-F15203
H1175-F17675
G0920-14309
H1322-139037
H1221-F21061


----------



## americandreaming

Echaddy143 said:


> Can anyone tell me Can you tell me if any of these bags are authentic? Or in the system? I am trying to buy a new bag but don't wanna buy a fake. These are supposed to be the ocelot gallery purses.
> H1094-F15203
> H1175-F17675
> G0920-14309
> H1322-139037
> H1221-F21061


Follow the instructions and post your request in this thread 






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## whateve

thriftwitchcraft said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could identify this Goodwill find? It seems to be one of the vachetta leather coach legacy bags, but I haven't been able to find one exactly like it.


It's not part of the Legacy collection. It was called Hamptons vintage leather Lindsay.


----------



## thriftwitchcraft

whateve said:


> It's not part of the Legacy collection. It was called Hamptons vintage leather Lindsay.



Thank you! I must have misread the label, for some reason I couldn’t seem to find it!


----------



## whateve

thriftwitchcraft said:


> Thank you! I must have misread the label, for some reason I couldn’t seem to find it!


You're welcome. I got that name from tpf posts and ebay listings, but my 2008 catalog just called it a Lindsay shopper. They may have changed the name later.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! While I know this is the mini soho flap I'm wondering what other colours it came in. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! While I know this is the mini soho flap I'm wondering what other colours it came in. Thank you.


They made that style for awhile along with some for the outlet. There were a lot of colors. The outlet versions never showed in any catalog. I've seen leather versions in yellow, brown and black, among others, and signature in brown, black, black and white. I'm sure there were others.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> They made that style for awhile along with some for the outlet. There were a lot of colors. The outlet versions never showed in any catalog. I've seen leather versions in yellow, brown and black, among others, and signature in brown, black, black and white. I'm sure there were others.



Thank you Whateve!


----------



## Ladyluvvy

I would appreciate a ID of this bag.


----------



## Ladyluvvy

sorry forgot measurements. It’s  2” deep, 9” high and the width goes from 8” at the bottom to about 10” near the scalloped edge of the pocket


----------



## whateve

Ladyluvvy said:


> sorry forgot measurements. It’s  2” deep, 9” high and the width goes from 8” at the bottom to about 10” near the scalloped edge of the pocket





Ladyluvvy said:


> I would appreciate a ID of this bag.


Gallery bag 4028 from the Lightweights collection, made around 1992.


----------



## i<3handbags

I have a vintage bag that has 002-1227, but I can't find anything about it while searching online. It's made in the united states.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Before 1994 Coach serial numbers weren't attached to style names. This is the Slim Satchel Compact style # 9425.


----------



## i<3handbags

SakuraSakura said:


> Before 1994 Coach serial numbers weren't attached to style names. This is the Slim Satchel Compact style # 9425.



Thank you!

The compact sizes online are rectangular in shape, and this one is closer to a square. Would that be the normal size and not a compact version? Mine measures about 13"Lx9"H.


----------



## whateve

i:heart:handbags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The compact sizes online are rectangular in shape, and this one is closer to a square. Would that be the normal size and not a compact version? Mine measures about 13"Lx9"H.


It's not slim satchel compact, it's slim satchel standard #9430. It was made in the late 80s or early 90s.


----------



## whateve

The Best Street Style Bags of LA’s The Grove - PurseBlog
					

We spotted Balenciaga’s iconic moto bags, plenty of Louis Vuitton and more vintage bags than we could have dreamed of.




					www.purseblog.com
				




The last bag pictured: is this really Coach? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The Best Street Style Bags of LA’s The Grove - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We spotted Balenciaga’s iconic moto bags, plenty of Louis Vuitton and more vintage bags than we could have dreamed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last bag pictured: is this really Coach? I don't recognize it.


Isn't it supposed to be a Taft?...I wondered myself as it looks too square


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a Taft?...I wondered myself as it looks too square


 The strap attachment is wrong and the shape is off.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The strap attachment is wrong and the shape is off.


Oh yes...Taft don't have buckles...its all one attached strap...forgot about that.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The Best Street Style Bags of LA’s The Grove - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We spotted Balenciaga’s iconic moto bags, plenty of Louis Vuitton and more vintage bags than we could have dreamed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last bag pictured: is this really Coach? I don't recognize it.





Narnanz said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a Taft?...I wondered myself as it looks too square




I don't recognise it either and it's definitely NOT a Taft, or a Cody either. If I'd ever seen that style before, it would have marched right to the top of my HG List - crossbody strap, big pocket, big bag. It's more like a Rambler without the turnlock tab.

ETA _ Maybe a Pocket Bag, 9875? The gusseted pocket looks like it's full. usually they sit pretty flat unless they're filled to the max, and I've never seen one fully loaded and expanded like this one before. The strap length in the description sounds like it's a bit shorter than I like to wear, which could be why it didn't make my list. But in that photo it looks like the actual drop might be longer than the actual strap length indicates. Hmmmmm.... it has an outside back pocket too, which is the one thing the Rambler _doesn't_ have.


*If anyone owns a late 80s-early 90s Pocket Bag 9875, could you please do me a big favor and measure the actual strap DROP with the strap on the longest setting? THANKS !!!*





tPF Photo:





There's one currently listed but the measurements are listed as 10x6 1/2, which sounds a lot smaller than the one in the photo. That lady must be a Size Minus 4. Definitely smaller than the Rambler. Poop.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello all, Haven't been here for a while but before i bother to take photos does anyone have a Pic of a 5756 Tote? I just came across the opportunity to grab it at an Estate Sale, but can't find it on my phone search. E04S-5756 Black leather with gray Signature lining
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> I don't recognise it either and it's definitely NOT a Taft, or a Cody either. If I'd ever seen that style before, it would have marched right to the top of my HG List - crossbody strap, big pocket, big bag. It's more like a Rambler without the turnlock tab.
> 
> ETA _ Maybe a Pocket Bag, 9875? The gusseted pocket looks like it's full. usually they sit pretty flat unless they're filled to the max, and I've never seen one fully loaded and expanded like this one before. The strap length in the description sounds like it's a bit shorter than I like to wear, which could be why it didn't make my list. But in that photo it looks like the actual drop might be longer than the actual strap length indicates. Hmmmmm.... it has an outside back pocket too, which is the one thing the Rambler _doesn't_ have.
> 
> 
> *If anyone owns a late 80s-early 90s Pocket Bag 9875, could you please do me a big favor and measure the actual strap DROP with the strap on the longest setting? THANKS !!!*
> 
> View attachment 5243285
> 
> 
> 
> tPF Photo:
> 
> View attachment 5243297
> 
> 
> 
> There's one currently listed but the measurements are listed as 10x6 1/2, which sounds a lot smaller than the one in the photo. That lady must be a Size Minus 4. Definitely smaller than the Rambler. Poop.








Is this the one you wanted ?


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I don't recognise it either and it's definitely NOT a Taft, or a Cody either. If I'd ever seen that style before, it would have marched right to the top of my HG List - crossbody strap, big pocket, big bag. It's more like a Rambler without the turnlock tab.
> 
> ETA _ Maybe a Pocket Bag, 9875? The gusseted pocket looks like it's full. usually they sit pretty flat unless they're filled to the max, and I've never seen one fully loaded and expanded like this one before. The strap length in the description sounds like it's a bit shorter than I like to wear, which could be why it didn't make my list. But in that photo it looks like the actual drop might be longer than the actual strap length indicates. Hmmmmm.... it has an outside back pocket too, which is the one thing the Rambler _doesn't_ have.
> 
> 
> *If anyone owns a late 80s-early 90s Pocket Bag 9875, could you please do me a big favor and measure the actual strap DROP with the strap on the longest setting? THANKS !!!*
> 
> View attachment 5243285
> 
> 
> 
> tPF Photo:
> 
> View attachment 5243297
> 
> 
> 
> There's one currently listed but the measurements are listed as 10x6 1/2, which sounds a lot smaller than the one in the photo. That lady must be a Size Minus 4. Definitely smaller than the Rambler. Poop.


It's not a pocket bag. The flap on a pocket bag goes over the top. This has an attached outside pocket and possible a zip on the top.


----------



## Narnanz

Here's a Taft...does have one buckle but only to adjust the length of the strap.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I really have to relearn my bags...my knowledge is s%#t.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5243308
> View attachment 5243309
> View attachment 5243310
> View attachment 5243311
> 
> Is this the one you wanted ?




Yes, that's it. But it looks like the strap drop still isn't as long as I like. Doggone it. I love the style and the construction details but it's just smaller than what I prefer. I still mostly use full-size wallets and checkbook holders and it just isn't long enough to hold them along with all my other stuff, unlike the Taft which can hold a TON. 

Thanks so much for the photos, If it was only bigger and had a longer strap I'd be a little poorer right now. My heart is broken but my wallet thanks you.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It's not a pocket bag. The flap on a pocket bag goes over the top. This has an attached outside pocket and possible a zip on the top.




Good observation! So we're back to Square One. AAARRGGGHHH. Two Mystery Bags in one day, although this one might not even be a Coach.

Thanks, Whateve!


----------



## Hyacinth

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello all, Haven't been here for a while but before i bother to take photos does anyone have a Pic of a 5756 Tote? I just came across the opportunity to grab it at an Estate Sale, but can't find it on my phone search. E04S-5756 Black leather with gray Signature lining
> Thanks in advance!




All I have is one tiny picture so it's not much help, even the name isn't certain. And remember, this doesn't prove that the one you're looking at is genuine.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hyacinth said:


> All I have is one tiny picture so it's not much help, even the name isn't certain. And remember, this doesn't prove that the one you're looking at is genuine.
> 
> View attachment 5243484


Thats it , I bought it for 3 bucks so I took a chance, now I will take some pics later and Post Thanks Hyacinth!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> The Best Street Style Bags of LA’s The Grove - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We spotted Balenciaga’s iconic moto bags, plenty of Louis Vuitton and more vintage bags than we could have dreamed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last bag pictured: is this really Coach? I don't recognize it.


When I saw it I thought this belongs to someone else, like Michael Green, or it's a fake.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Here's a Taft...does have one buckle but only to adjust the length of the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243350
> View attachment 5243351
> View attachment 5243352
> View attachment 5243353
> 
> I really have to relearn my bags...my knowledge is s%#t.


side note, I love that you have all the usual suspects  on the ready


----------



## ABigBagLover

Can anyone help me with identifying this bag? Especially the color?


----------



## whateve

ABigBagLover said:


> Can anyone help me with identifying this bag? Especially the color?


The style number would be inside. It's the second set of numbers after the dash. It might be F19243. It looks like an Ashley leather carryall made for the outlets. The only way to find the color is to find one listed somewhere that is new with tags and look at the tag. They didn't make catalogs for factory items.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

I finally got around to taking these pics, the dimensions of this bag are 15 wide when snapped, 19 unsnapped. 10 1/2 high, 5 deep and strap drop 8 on its smallest setting. interior Gray/ Silver Signature, 5 slip pockets and 1 zip inside, 1 zip pocket outside.


----------



## whateve

Does anyone have a list of charms made for the Chinese zodiac? I'm interested in the leather charms made between 2005-2018.

I know there is year of the dragon 93071, year of the ox 92408, year of the tiger 92608, year of the rooster 92557. I remember there was some red double knot charm - I don't remember what animal that represented.

I have a year of the horse boxed set 68904. The horse is metal.

I don't recall ever seeing a snake or sheep charm. I know they've made many rabbits, dogs and pigs, but I don't remember any of them being labeled "year of" except for recently, but those aren't the style of keychains I'm interested in.


----------



## Hyacinth

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> I finally got around to taking these pics, the dimensions of this bag are 15 wide when snapped, 19 unsnapped. 10 1/2 high, 5 deep and strap drop 8 on its smallest setting. interior Gray/ Silver Signature, 5 slip pockets and 1 zip inside, 1 zip pocket outside.
> 
> View attachment 5248548
> View attachment 5248549
> View attachment 5248550
> View attachment 5248551
> View attachment 5248552
> View attachment 5248553
> View attachment 5248554




Found it in the December 2004 Wayback pages, Hamptons Leather Carryall Business Tote, style 5756 made in 2004


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a list of charms made for the Chinese zodiac? I'm interested in the leather charms made between 2005-2018.
> 
> I know there is year of the dragon 93071, year of the ox 92408, year of the tiger 92608, year of the rooster 92557. I remember there was some red double knot charm - I don't remember what animal that represented.
> 
> I have a year of the horse boxed set 68904. The horse is metal.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing a snake or sheep charm. I know they've made many rabbits, dogs and pigs, but I don't remember any of them being labeled "year of" except for recently, but those aren't the style of keychains I'm interested in.


Bump. @BeenBurned @Hyacinth @Suzanne B.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Bump. @BeenBurned @Hyacinth @Suzanne B.



I can't add any other information, sorry.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hyacinth said:


> Found it in the December 2004 Wayback pages, Hamptons Leather Carryall Business Tote, style 5756 made in 2004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248881


Thanks Hyancinth! 368 in 2004 , Nice for 3 bucks


----------



## Hyacinth

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Thanks Hyancinth! 368 in 2004 , Nice for 3 bucks



Wow! Not too shabby, as we used to say!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a list of charms made for the Chinese zodiac? I'm interested in the leather charms made between 2005-2018.
> 
> I know there is year of the dragon 93071, year of the ox 92408, year of the tiger 92608, year of the rooster 92557. I remember there was some red double knot charm - I don't remember what animal that represented.
> 
> I have a year of the horse boxed set 68904. The horse is metal.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing a snake or sheep charm. I know they've made many rabbits, dogs and pigs, but I don't remember any of them being labeled "year of" except for recently, but those aren't the style of keychains I'm interested in.


Did you mean 68902 for the metal horse? I just found this: 



			https://posh.mk/s8oOsbjXblb


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Did you mean 68902 for the metal horse? I just found this:
> 
> https://posh.mk/s8:huh:sbjXblb


Yes. There were two versions. Mine is the red leather one. I really should use that case. It would be a perfect size for our vaccination cards.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a list of charms made for the Chinese zodiac? I'm interested in the leather charms made between 2005-2018.
> 
> I know there is year of the dragon 93071, year of the ox 92408, year of the tiger 92608, year of the rooster 92557. I remember there was some red double knot charm - I don't remember what animal that represented.
> 
> I have a year of the horse boxed set 68904. The horse is metal.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing a snake or sheep charm. I know they've made many rabbits, dogs and pigs, but I don't remember any of them being labeled "year of" except for recently, but those aren't the style of keychains I'm interested in.


. 
I have a rabbit one that is _possibly_ a year of the rabbit, no tag though. I've only seen two of them before and I used to haunt all the resell sites constantly. It's packed away right now, but I'll get a photo when I get a chance. As far as the knot charm, there is a knot called a monkey paw.....


----------



## americandreaming

Can anyone tell me style name and/or style no for these?

If possible please also let me know style name and/or numbers for similar bag styles.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Can anyone tell me style name and/or style no for these?
> 
> If possible please also let me know style name and/or numbers for similar bag styles.
> 
> View attachment 5253794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253796


The first one looks like a mini Ruby, made for outlet, style number F34604.  I don't recognize the middle one. The last one looks like a python embossed Madison from around 2013. I don't recognize this exact style.

ETA: The last one is #51662.


----------



## aqua1117

Hi!
This is a FB market place find. I got from a woman who said this belonged to her grandma. It came with a piece of Marlboro cigarette box, vintage Coach Catalog and care instructions in muslin bag, and a name tag of an individual who probably own this before. Condition is almost new.

It looks legit but wanted to know what it was called?

Color: rust
Item: looks to be a clutch (13" x 6")
Under the flap, there are three compartments.  One is with zipper. Inside the zipper, you see a  NYC creed. This came with the mini catalog which was dated 1976.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a list of charms made for the Chinese zodiac? I'm interested in the leather charms made between 2005-2018.
> 
> I know there is year of the dragon 93071, year of the ox 92408, year of the tiger 92608, year of the rooster 92557. I remember there was some red double knot charm - I don't remember what animal that represented.
> 
> I have a year of the horse boxed set 68904. The horse is metal.
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing a snake or sheep charm. I know they've made many rabbits, dogs and pigs, but I don't remember any of them being labeled "year of" except for recently, but those aren't the style of keychains I'm interested in.


Sorry, I have no list of the Chinese year charms and basically only have the ones you already know about. Here is the rabbit I mentioned. It's nothing fancy, but could have been the year of the rabbit?
      ?


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Sorry, I have no list of the Chinese year charms and basically only have the ones you already know about. Here is the rabbit I mentioned. It's nothing fancy, but could have been the year of the rabbit?
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255552


That's so cute! Cuter than the other rabbits I've seen. I don't have any information about when it was released. If it was made for the year of the rabbit, that would have been 2011. All the other Chinese year charms I've seen usually have "year of" on the price tag.


----------



## Lake Effect

aqua1117 said:


> Hi!
> This is a FB market place find. I got from a woman who said this belonged to her grandma. It came with a piece of Marlboro cigarette box, vintage Coach Catalog and care instructions in muslin bag, and a name tag of an individual who probably own this before. Condition is almost new.
> 
> It looks legit but wanted to know what it was called?
> 
> Color: rust
> Item: looks to be a clutch (13" x 6")
> Under the flap, there are three compartments.  One is with zipper. Inside the zipper, you see a  NYC creed. This came with the mini catalog which was dated 1976.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


What a great looking piece. I wish someone had some info. Someone may still answer. That creed would date it to possibly the early, mid, late 80's.  Catalog info from that time is so incomplete!
My Nana smoked PallMall and then Benson & Hedges. Like a chimney.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> That's so cute! Cuter than the other rabbits I've seen. I don't have any information about when it was released. If it was made for the year of the rabbit, that would have been 2011. All the other Chinese year charms I've seen usually have "year of" on the price tag.


Yea, unfortunately there's no tag. I think I got this one around 2016? I had seen one before, way back when I didn't realize there was such a thing as overseas versions and rare ones.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Yea, unfortunately there's no tag. I think I got this one around 2016? I had seen one before, way back when I didn't realize there was such a thing as overseas versions and rare ones.


Here's a picture of one with a tag. It doesn't say anything about "year of" but it was produced at the right time for the year of the rabbit. 




__





						Post your January 2011 Purchases here!
					

Continuing from December...  Post your December to Remember 2010 Purchases here!  Into the new year of 2011!  Let's see all those outlet finds and other goodies!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

Suzanne B. said:


> Sorry, I have no list of the Chinese year charms and basically only have the ones you already know about. Here is the rabbit I mentioned. It's nothing fancy, but could have been the year of the rabbit?
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255552



I saved it to my photo files on January 3, 2011 but there's no official name saved with the photo. No idea if it was from the "Year Of ..." series, sorry.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I saved it to my photo files on January 3, 2011 but there's no official name saved with the photo. No idea if it was from the "Year Of ..." series, sorry.


The official name is patent leather rabbit, style # 92839.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The official name is patent leather rabbit, style # 92839.




Thanks! They had a Leather mink bunny keychain 92869 in March of that year too, but it says "lthr mink Bunny" right on the price tag.


----------



## aqua1117

Lake Effect said:


> What a great looking piece. I wish someone had some info. Someone may still answer. That creed would date it to possibly the early, mid, late 80's.  Catalog info from that time is so incomplete!
> My Nana smoked PallMall and then Benson & Hedges. Like a chimney.



Thank you, Lake effect! Yes, I agree it wouldn't be from the 70s. 

I often wonder why more vintage Coach bags don't smell like smoke given it was so popular for anyone to smoke back then. Like your nana. 

The name card (seating card?)  that came with the bag was from a restaurant that no longer exists in NYC. Maybe this was last used at a wedding reception or a party. I love how it said 'Mr & Mrs xxx' and that card was kept inside this bag for decades.

Don't we love thinking about the life these bags have taken before coming to us?


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> The official name is patent leather rabbit, style # 92839.


Oh well, that answers that question. I can't think of any others off hand that might possibly be a 'year of' keychain. ‍♀️


----------



## Lake Effect

aqua1117 said:


> Thank you, Lake effect! Yes, I agree it wouldn't be from the 70s.
> 
> I often wonder why more vintage Coach bags don't smell like smoke given it was so popular for anyone to smoke back then. Like your nana.
> 
> The name card (seating card?)  that came with the bag was from a restaurant that no longer exists in NYC. Maybe this was last used at a wedding reception or a party. I love how it said 'Mr & Mrs xxx' and that card was kept inside this bag for decades.
> 
> Don't we love thinking about the life these bags have taken before coming to us?


Apparently my Court bag went to an Eagles football game, which I think is hysterical!


----------



## a.tchyk

Hello all! I’m hoping someone will be able to help me authenticate a vintage Legacy Rambler I’m hoping to buy online. I don’t have any good photos of the creed but it states it was made it the United States. The creed reads A9C-9061. I’m worried it could be a fake since I’ve read on here apparently it’s fairly common to find fakes of the vintage styles. Were Legacy Ramblers still being made in the United States in 1999? Or by then were they made in Costa Rica, Turkey, etc.? Thank you so much


----------



## whateve

a.tchyk said:


> Hello all! I’m hoping someone will be able to help me authenticate a vintage Legacy Rambler I’m hoping to buy online. I don’t have any good photos of the creed but it states it was made it the United States. The creed reads A9C-9061. I’m worried it could be a fake since I’ve read on here apparently it’s fairly common to find fakes of the vintage styles. Were Legacy Ramblers still being made in the United States in 1999? Or by then were they made in Costa Rica, Turkey, etc.? Thank you so much


Rambler's Legacy styles were made in the US in 1999. We can't authenticate based on a number. We have to see the bag and the creed. Counterfeits often have valid numbers.

This isn't the authentication thread. Post a link to the listing and any pictures you have to this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-4509


----------



## a.tchyk

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy styles were made in the US in 1999. We can't authenticate based on a number. We have to see the bag and the creed. Counterfeits often have valid numbers.
> 
> This isn't the authentication thread. Post a link to the listing and any pictures you have to this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-4509


Great, thanks for pointing me in the right direction! As soon as I have the bag I’ll post it there


----------



## jbart10




----------



## keb7332

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me identify the style number of a Coach bag that used to be part of my collection. I bought it at an outlet in 2004 but ended up selling it a few years later. The creed has no number but has an "O" stamp in the top right corner. It's one of those bags I regret selling now; at the time I didn't think I would need my smaller bags but things change. I've found a couple of similar ones on ebay in dark brown and black but really love the light tan. I still have the wristlet, but also sold the wallet and card holder. Thank you for your help!


----------



## whateve

keb7332 said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me identify the style number of a Coach bag that used to be part of my collection. I bought it at an outlet in 2004 but ended up selling it a few years later. The creed has no number but has an "O" stamp in the top right corner. It's one of those bags I regret selling now; at the time I didn't think I would need my smaller bags but things change. I've found a couple of similar ones on ebay in dark brown and black but really love the light tan. I still have the wristlet, but also sold the wallet and card holder. Thank you for your help!


I don't have the style number for this exact one. @BeenBurned might. They were usually called swingpacks. Since there is no style number on the creed, it is doubtful you will find many listed with style numbers. They made similar bags for the outlet for many years. I believe it is a Soho style. You could use that in your search criteria but you would be eliminating all the listings that don't identify it as such. I found this pretty suede one in my files.


----------



## keb7332

Wow, I remember the Coach website from way back then! Thank you for the info, you're definitely right about the listings having different names for the same bag. I kind of remember these being plentiful at the outlets back in the day, so it seems weird that I can't find this color but I'll keep looking. Thank you again for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## whateve

keb7332 said:


> Wow, I remember the Coach website from way back then! Thank you for the info, you're definitely right about the listings having different names for the same bag. I kind of remember these being plentiful at the outlets back in the day, so it seems weird that I can't find this color but I'll keep looking. Thank you again for sharing your knowledge!


You're welcome. The color may have been called camel.


----------



## aqua1117

Hi all,
I'm sure it's authentic so I'm posting this pic for someone to help me give a name to it. I bought this couple of years ago on Etsy.

It didn't come with the straps. There are no piping and instead being stitched all around without the additional leather. 

It measures about 10.5" x 7" x 2.5"
Thank you in advance for any feedback!!


----------



## Narnanz

aqua1117 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm sure it's authentic so I'm posting this pic for someone to help me give a name to it. I bought this couple of years ago on Etsy.
> 
> It didn't come with the straps. There are no piping and instead being stitched all around without the additional leather.
> 
> It measures about 10.5" x 7" x 2.5"
> Thank you in advance for any feedback!!
> View attachment 5266639
> View attachment 5266640
> View attachment 5266641
> View attachment 5266642
> View attachment 5266643
> View attachment 5266644
> View attachment 5266645


Wait for the ones who really know...but I thought this was a Precreed Convertable Clutch...I have one in red and its made like that....but the leather on mine is as hard as rocks.
Will post a Instagram link of mine.


----------



## aqua1117

Narnanz said:


> Wait for the ones who really know...but I thought this was a Precreed Convertable Clutch...I have one in red and its made like that....but the leather on mine is as hard as rocks.
> Will post a Instagram link of mine.



Wow, thanks for sharing your IG page @Narnanz ! What a purse collection!! My convertible clutch feels alright. Not too dry but leather at the tension points have slight rips. I also dunked and completely washed this one a while back and came back to life so beautifully but since then, this was under other bags and gotten flat again. I wish I had a big closet like yours that is dedicated to bags. I have no choice but to stack up bags in my small NYC apartment.


----------



## Narnanz

aqua1117 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing your IG page @Narnanz ! What a purse collection!! My convertible clutch feels alright. Not too dry but leather at the tension points have slight rips. I also dunked and completely washed this one a while back and came back to life so beautifully but since then, this was under other bags and gotten flat again. I wish I had a big closet like yours that is dedicated to bags. I have no choice but to stack up bags in my small NYC apartment.


I love my bags but have way to many...having a cull of the really cheap ones this weekend


----------



## whateve

aqua1117 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm sure it's authentic so I'm posting this pic for someone to help me give a name to it. I bought this couple of years ago on Etsy.
> 
> It didn't come with the straps. There are no piping and instead being stitched all around without the additional leather.
> 
> It measures about 10.5" x 7" x 2.5"
> Thank you in advance for any feedback!!
> View attachment 5266639
> View attachment 5266640
> View attachment 5266641
> View attachment 5266642
> View attachment 5266643
> View attachment 5266644
> View attachment 5266645


Yep, it's a convertible clutch, probably made in the early 70s.


----------



## aqua1117

whateve said:


> Yep, it's a convertible clutch, probably made in the early 70s.


Thank you @whateve !!


----------



## aqua1117

Narnanz said:


> I love my bags but have way to many...having a cull of the really cheap ones this weekend


@Narnanz , I was looking through your IG pages and wondered what products you use for color refresh? Your saddle bag in British tan looked amazing after your rehab and wondered whether you applied colors go the leather or just the BR or Renapur? Your plaza looked so even in color after the drying so wondering!


----------



## Narnanz

aqua1117 said:


> @Narnanz , I was looking through your IG pages and wondered what products you use for color refresh? Your saddle bag in British tan looked amazing after your rehab and wondered whether you applied colors go the leather or just the BR or Renapur? Your plaza looked so even in color after the drying so wondering!


I was lucky with that saddle it was in great condition so just dunk , CPR and Renapur
I have yet to do a colour refresh on any of my bags....but might be doing one on the small plaza in the future.


----------



## aqua1117

Narnanz said:


> I was lucky with that saddle it was in great condition so just dunk , CPR and Renapur
> I have yet to do a colour refresh on any of my bags....but might be doing one on the small plaza in the future.


@Narnanz wow! I'm constantly amazed with Coach leather's potential. How a simple care (dunk, stuff, dry, conditioners) brings back their innate beauties!


----------



## binney

Does anybody know what this might be? I think there may be a piece missing because on the inside left that dark rectangle is Velcro. If it is something useful with anybody know who to contact at coach to find another notepad with the emblem on the bottom? Anyway any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rachelmartin

Is this a coach purse it has no inside tags other than the made in Phillipines tag..


----------



## whateve

binney said:


> Does anybody know what this might be? I think there may be a piece missing because on the inside left that dark rectangle is Velcro. If it is something useful with anybody know who to contact at coach to find another notepad with the emblem on the bottom? Anyway any help is appreciated. Thanks


It's a PDA holder. The velcro is to attach a smartphone, which was originally called a PDA (personal data assistant.) Coach made some of these exclusively for Palm Pilots. It is probably #4566, made around 2000. There was originally another piece of velcro that stuck to the phone.


----------



## binney

whateve said:


> It's a PDA holder. The velcro is to attach a smartphone, which was originally called a PDA (personal data assistant.) Coach made some of these exclusively for Palm Pilots. It is probably #4566, made around 2000. There was originally another piece of velcro that stuck to the phone.
> 
> View attachment 5269507


Wow, impressive sleuthing skills! Thanks so much.  Maybe I’ll get some Velcro for the back of my phone and keep it!


----------



## americandreaming

Hiya does anybody know what this is?  Measurements would be great too!  Tia x


----------



## BeenBurned

americandreaming said:


> Hiya does anybody know what this is?  Measurements would be great too!  Tia x
> 
> View attachment 5275162


Satin framed satchel, style 3579.


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> Hiya does anybody know what this is?  Measurements would be great too!  Tia x
> 
> View attachment 5275162





BeenBurned said:


> Satin framed satchel, style 3579.



What a beauty! It cost $358 back in 2005!


----------



## katev

There's a 3579 listed on ebay that gives the dimensions:


BLACK SATIN WITH BLACK LEATHER & SUEDE DETAIL

KISSLOCK CLOSURE

PURPLE SATIN LINING

ZIP POCKET COACH PURPLE FABRIC PATCH

SILVER TONE HARDWARE

NON-DETACHABLE OR ADJUSTABLE STRAP 5" DROP

SMOOTH LEATHER BUCKLE DESIGN WITH RHINESTONE ACCENT

SMOOTH LEATHER ON BOTTOM WITH 4 FEET FOR PROTECTION

7.5"W X 5.5"H X 3 1/4"D











						COACH BLACK SATIN RHINESTONE DETAIL FRAME KISSLOCK SATCHEL BAG 3579 Rare  | eBay
					

<p>Authentic</p><br /><p>Excellent condition</p><p>Used a few times</p><p>Clean</p><p>Does not have hang tag charm</p><br /><p>BLACK SATIN WITH BLACK LEATHER & SUEDE DETAIL</p><p>KISSLOCK CLOSURE</p><p>PURPLE SATIN LINING</p><p>ZIP POCKET COACH PURPLE FABRIC PATCH</p><p>SILVER TONE...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

I wonder if anyone knows the style name and number of this framed coin purse.

measures 5" wide x 3.25" high

Polished calfskin? Lexington? (Not sure why I'm guessing because I'm usually wrong!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if anyone knows the style name and number of this framed coin purse.
> 
> measures 5" wide x 3.25" high
> 
> Polished calfskin? Lexington? (Not sure why I'm guessing because I'm usually wrong!)
> 
> View attachment 5276802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276803


I don't have this one in my files but I think it is part of the polished calfskin accessories that were made around 2001.

The kisslock looks like this one.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files but I think it is part of the polished calfskin accessories that were made around 2001.
> 
> The kisslock looks like this one.


Thank you. Yes, that's the same closure. 

What would you call that type of closure? I wouldn't call it kisslock.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if anyone knows the style name and number of this framed coin purse.
> 
> measures 5" wide x 3.25" high
> 
> Polished calfskin? Lexington? (Not sure why I'm guessing because I'm usually wrong!)
> 
> View attachment 5276802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276803





whateve said:


> I don't have this one in my files but I think it is part of the polished calfskin accessories that were made around 2001.
> 
> The kisslock looks like this one.





BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. Yes, that's the same closure.
> 
> What would you call that type of closure? I wouldn't call it kisslock.


Look what I found!! Style 7893


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Look what I found!! Style 7893
> 
> View attachment 5276984


Great! Adding to my files. I call all those kinds of closures kisslocks. I don't know if there is an official name. Coach just usually called them framed.


----------



## katev

I have this same little pink and white turnlock bag keyfob charm and I don't remember what is it called or the style number or release date or anything about it except that it's cute! Can someone help me to identify it? Thanks!









						NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have this same little pink and white turnlock bag keyfob charm and I don't remember what is it called or the style number or release date or anything about it except that it's cute! Can someone help me to identify it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


# 63836 Legacy handbag charm made around 2012.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> # 63836 Legacy handbag charm made around 2012.



Thank you so much! I thought about Legacy because of the tassels but for some reason I was thinking that it was older.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I have this same little pink and white turnlock bag keyfob charm and I don't remember what is it called or the style number or release date or anything about it except that it's cute! Can someone help me to identify it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW COACH PINK/WHITE/SILVER LEATHER Tote Keychain/Keyring/Key Fob/Purse Charm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





whateve said:


> # 63836 Legacy handbag charm made around 2012.





katev said:


> Thank you so much! I thought about Legacy because of the tassels but for some reason I was thinking that it was older.




@whateve with the information you provided I found my original purchase of coral Legacy Hangbag Charm 63836. I got it for a great price ($21.50 shipped) and you were the enabler kind person that posted this great deal on TPF!





__





						I Did it Again, I Can Hardly Bear the Shame - Mini Reveals!
					

If I would only stop buying fobs, small leather goods, jewelry, watches, and other small Coach items - then I would have a lot more cash (but less fun!). I can't seem to say No! to a Coach bargain!  Oh well, I only paid about $110 for 5 items, here are several recent small purchases from both...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Tricialy

Hi everyone,

I found this purse at an estate sale and can't seem to identify it.  It reminds me of a Coach I bought in the late 80's or early 90's, but that one had a turn lock. Measures 10.5" x 7"    Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Tricialy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this purse at an estate sale and can't seem to identify it.  It reminds me of a Coach I bought in the late 80's or early 90's, but that one had a turn lock. Measures 10.5" x 7"    Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5279585
> View attachment 5279584
> View attachment 5279586


Mitchell zip #9938 made around 1993.


----------



## Ladyluvvy

OK this is a Coach item Name question. I’ve purchased several vintage Coach items, even a few fakes which I destroyed, and have a better idea of what I want to find/need. It has been expensive to buy and try however. I cannot afford to continue searching this way. I need one and done. My ideal handbag is as defined-
must have 55” strap to fit my body
must be minimum 12” tall to fit my favorite stainless water bottle
must be top zip no flap (arthritis)
must be 3.5” deep (water bottle)
must have exterior slip pocket (for phone).
Since I don’t have the extensive knowledge you all have, can anyone recommend a vintage Coach that will meet these requirement? Thank you for your help.


----------



## whateve

Ladyluvvy said:


> OK this is a Coach item Name question. I’ve purchased several vintage Coach items, even a few fakes which I destroyed, and have a better idea of what I want to find/need. It has been expensive to buy and try however. I cannot afford to continue searching this way. I need one and done. My ideal handbag is as defined-
> must have 55” strap to fit my body
> must be minimum 12” tall to fit my favorite stainless water bottle
> must be top zip no flap (arthritis)
> must be 3.5” deep (water bottle)
> must have exterior slip pocket (for phone).
> Since I don’t have the extensive knowledge you all have, can anyone recommend a vintage Coach that will meet these requirement? Thank you for your help.


You should post this question in the vintage chat thread. Also look through the reference library to see if there is something pictured there that fits your needs. A 55 inch strap would be very hard to find. I think most are only 48 inches.


----------



## sdkitty

is this a Coach bag?  It popped up on Pinterest with no ID


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

sdkitty said:


> is this a Coach bag?  It popped up on Pinterest with no ID
> View attachment 5279880


It looks like a custom Rogue.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> I cant remember the correct name...something like Coach shopper backpack?...cant seem to find a picture.
> But if you know what Im meaning, anyone know if it came in a seagreen or seafoam colour?





whateve said:


> I bet you mean this one:
> View attachment 5159462





Narnanz said:


> thats the one...so aqua is the colour I wanted....@ShazMac1970
> Thank you...glad you knew what I was talking about...I think I confused myself.


Got this one in Aqua coming...yay......this is going to interesting to colour match.


----------



## Jereni

I saved this a ways back, clearly a runway bag at some point but I have never seen it for sale at Coach or even Poshmark / Mercari. Does anyone know what this bag was called? Did it actually get produced? So dang cute.


----------



## julialovesblue24

Hello! 
I’ve been looking everywhere for the bag that Olivia Wilde has in those pictures. From my research I somewhat gathered that it was a version of an Ergo (feel free to correct me!) Because I thought I had figured out what bag it was, I went ahead and purchased what I thought it was off of Poshmark. 
However the bag I received was much smaller! It was about 16W x 12L with the straps making it 20. Her bag is much much larger than that. I’ve searched everywhere online and this seems to be the biggest version of the bag I can find. 
Am I looking for the wrong bag? Does anyone know what size hers is so I can search that?


----------



## sallellen

julialovesblue24 said:


> Hello!
> I’ve been looking everywhere for the bag that Olivia Wilde has in those pictures. From my research I somewhat gathered that it was a version of an Ergo (feel free to correct me!) Because I thought I had figured out what bag it was, I went ahead and purchased what I thought it was off of Poshmark.
> However the bag I received was much smaller! It was about 16W x 12L with the straps making it 20. Her bag is much much larger than that. I’ve searched everywhere online and this seems to be the biggest version of the bag I can find.
> Am I looking for the wrong bag? Does anyone know what size hers is so I can search that?


What's the style number of yours?


----------



## julialovesblue24

sallellen said:


> What's the style number of yours?


The style number is 11011!


----------



## sallellen

julialovesblue24 said:


> The style number is 11011!


How about 10744? Here's one on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/393632462404?hash=item5ba652b644:g:RH0AAOSwqSNhautC


----------



## julialovesblue24

sallellen said:


> How about 10744? Here's one on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/393632462404?hash=item5ba652b644:g:RH0AAOSwqSNhautC


Thank you!! That one seems to have the same dimensions mine has. I’m wondering if hers is custom made or maybe the leather has stretched. I just really haven’t seen one as large as hers.


----------



## BeenBurned

julialovesblue24 said:


> The style number is 11011!





sallellen said:


> 10744


10741? 








						COACH Ergo Large Tan Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse No.10741 (CON48)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COACH Ergo Large Tan Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse No.10741 (CON48) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## nancymac42

I found this purse which I am pretty certain is from the Coach Dakota line as it has the cross-hatch pattern and the creed says that it was made in Italy, but for the life of me, I cannot find it in any past catalog. Any idea on what this bag is called? I searched on Google and found an old listing photo from a few years back where someone called it a Cartwright, but that's not the bag pictured in the catalog with that name.

I got it at a local church thrift store and paid $30. One of the workers there told me she didn't think it was real because it didn't have "numbers on the patch."   Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lake Effect

nancymac42 said:


> I found this purse which I am pretty certain is from the Coach Dakota line as it has the cross-hatch pattern and the creed says that it was made in Italy, but for the life of me, I cannot find it in any past catalog. Any idea on what this bag is called? I searched on Google and found an old listing photo from a few years back where someone called it a Cartwright, but that's not the bag pictured in the catalog with that name.
> 
> I got it at a local church thrift store and paid $30. One of the workers there told me she didn't think it was real because it didn't have "numbers on the patch."   Any help would be appreciated!


Yes, this might be the one @Hyacinth has discussed on the *Authenticate This COACH *thread that did not seem to make it into the catalogs. I've tagged her to join the conversation when she can. I think she has the entire Dakota collection!


----------



## whateve

nancymac42 said:


> I found this purse which I am pretty certain is from the Coach Dakota line as it has the cross-hatch pattern and the creed says that it was made in Italy, but for the life of me, I cannot find it in any past catalog. Any idea on what this bag is called? I searched on Google and found an old listing photo from a few years back where someone called it a Cartwright, but that's not the bag pictured in the catalog with that name.
> 
> I got it at a local church thrift store and paid $30. One of the workers there told me she didn't think it was real because it didn't have "numbers on the patch."   Any help would be appreciated!


This is probably the mystery Dakota that several tpfers have but Coach has no knowledge of. Is it large, like 12 x 9 x 4 inches? I have it in my files as style # 4202 but I think someone made up that number because it was one that hadn't been used in the Dakota line.  It is normal for Dakotas to not have numbers.


----------



## nancymac42

whateve said:


> This is probably the mystery Dakota that several tpfers have but Coach has no knowledge of. Is it large, like 12 x 9 x 4 inches? I have it in my files as style # 4202 but I think someone made up that number because it was one that hadn't been used in the Dakota line.  It is normal for Dakotas to not have numbers.


Yes, it is about 12 x 9 x 4.


----------



## nancymac42

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, this might be the one @Hyacinth has discussed on the *Authenticate This COACH *thread that did not seem to make it into the catalogs. I've tagged her to join the conversation when she can. I think she has the entire Dakota collection!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hyacinth

nancymac42 said:


> I found this purse which I am pretty certain is from the Coach Dakota line as it has the cross-hatch pattern and the creed says that it was made in Italy, but for the life of me, I cannot find it in any past catalog. Any idea on what this bag is called? I searched on Google and found an old listing photo from a few years back where someone called it a Cartwright, but that's not the bag pictured in the catalog with that name.
> 
> I got it at a local church thrift store and paid $30. One of the workers there told me she didn't think it was real because it didn't have "numbers on the patch."   Any help would be appreciated!





Lake Effect said:


> Yes, this might be the one @Hyacinth has discussed on the *Authenticate This COACH *thread that did not seem to make it into the catalogs. I've tagged her to join the conversation when she can. I think she has the entire Dakota collection!





whateve said:


> This is probably the mystery Dakota that several tpfers have but Coach has no knowledge of. Is it large, like 12 x 9 x 4 inches? I have it in my files as style # 4202 but I think someone made up that number because it was one that hadn't been used in the Dakota line.  It is normal for Dakotas to not have numbers.





nancymac42 said:


> Yes, it is about 12 x 9 x 4.




Yes, that's the mystery Dakota. Unless someone finds one that still has the price tag or the original box we'll probably never know what it is. I assumed it was number 4202 because all the other numbers were accounted for. And like I've posted before, I made up my own personal name for it based on other bags in the Dakota line, especially the Cassidy.

Here are my relevant posts, eye candy included:





						ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
					

:weird:OMG. I'm speechless. WTH is this?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMITED-EDITION-SUEDE-LAMB-SHEARLING-FUR-DUFFLE-PURSE-TOTE-BAG-3575-RARE-/390268975210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addd7f86a  And this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
					

Rare, unknown Dakota style. I think 3 members of tpf have one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-COACH-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-MADE-IN-ITALY/224090659189?hash=item342cd81975:g:PNwAAOSw~WtfBVfm  Now 4 tpf members have one. :biggrin: Thanks for the tip!!! :flowers:




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nancymac42

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, that's the mystery Dakota. Unless someone finds one that still has the price tag or the original box we'll probably never know what it is. I assumed it was number 4202 because all the other numbers were accounted for. And like I've posted before, I made up my own personal name for it based on other bags in the Dakota line, especially the Cassidy.
> 
> Here are my relevant posts, eye candy included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
> 
> 
> :weird:OMG. I'm speechless. WTH is this?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LIMITED-EDITION-SUEDE-LAMB-SHEARLING-FUR-DUFFLE-PURSE-TOTE-BAG-3575-RARE-/390268975210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addd7f86a  And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
> 
> 
> Rare, unknown Dakota style. I think 3 members of tpf have one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-COACH-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-MADE-IN-ITALY/224090659189?hash=item342cd81975:g:PNwAAOSw~WtfBVfm  Now 4 tpf members have one. :biggrin: Thanks for the tip!!! :flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks for the information!  I do like your naming methodology  Weird that Coach would not have any type of information at all on this particular model.


----------



## sallellen

julialovesblue24 said:


> The style number is 11011!


Also, people measure in different ways. If the bag is lying flat, then the sides can be included in the measurement when it really should be measured seam to seam. Probably most important to know the circumferences of the bags. I don't think Coach would make 2 of the same size bags with different style numbers.


----------



## Hyacinth

sallellen said:


> Also, people measure in different ways. If the bag is lying flat, then the sides can be included in the measurement when it really should be measured seam to seam. Probably most important to know the circumferences of the bags. *I don't think Coach would make 2 of the same size bags with different style numbers.*




*Wanna bet? *

8F40 and 1896, same dimensions - click on the thumbnails to enlarge





8K03 and 3612, same dimensions





8K07 and 3661, same dimensions




Most of the "double style number" bags are styles that were first introduced in 2005 when Coach was using a unique-for-that-year combination style number made of 3 numbers and one letter, like the ones shown above the thumbnails. Starting some time in early 2006, they changed the style numbers back to 4 digits, all numbers. Then starting in Spring or Summer 2006 they expanded the style number to 5 numbers instead of 4, which is why you'll sometimes see bags with old style numbers that have a zero in front of the original four numbers, like Willises with -09927 numbers. There are at least 6 styles in my files with 2 style numbers, one from 2005 and another from 2006 or after, and there are probably more that I haven't found or recorded.

Never say "Never" with Coach, unless you're talking about handbags, backpacks, wallets and briefcases "made in Korea".


----------



## Hyacinth

nancymac42 said:


> Thanks for the information!  I do like your naming methodology  Weird that Coach would not have any type of information at all on this particular model.



Not so weird, we've found several other "ghost styles"or "mystery bags" that apparently never made it into the catalogs or onto their computers. Maybe they just weren't around long enough. Coach didn't even have a public website until around 1997 and not much effort was made in those early days to keep it accurate and up to date. Many style numbers from before 1997 never made it onto Coach's computer inventory or history system in any form, which is just one of the reasons why trying to "authenticate" a vintage Coach with an old style number by calling Coach or asking a store employee to look it up is totally useless, there's no computer record of it *at all*.

Also, although it probably doesn't pertain to the mystery Dakota, bags or items made just for the Outlets were almost never included on the website or as part of Coach's regular computer inventory. The Factory Stores back then, and maybe still are, using their own separate computer inventory system.


----------



## sallellen

Hyacinth said:


> *Wanna bet? *
> 
> 8F40 and 1896, same dimensions - click on the thumbnails to enlarge
> View attachment 5292190
> View attachment 5292193
> 
> 
> 
> 8K03 and 3612, same dimensions
> View attachment 5292195
> View attachment 5292196
> 
> 
> 
> 8K07 and 3661, same dimensions
> View attachment 5292198
> View attachment 5292199
> 
> 
> Most of the "double style number" bags are styles that were first introduced in 2005 when Coach was using a unique-for-that-year combination style number made of 3 numbers and one letter, like the ones shown above the thumbnails. Starting some time in early 2006, they changed the style numbers back to 4 digits, all numbers. Then starting in Spring or Summer 2006 they expanded the style number to 5 numbers instead of 4, which is why you'll sometimes see bags with old style numbers that have a zero in front of the original four numbers, like Willises with -09927 numbers. There are at least 6 styles in my files with 2 style numbers, one from 2005 and another from 2006 or after, and there are probably more that I haven't found or recorded.
> 
> Never say "Never" with Coach, unless you're talking about handbags, backpacks, wallets and briefcases "made in Korea".


I humbly stand corrected!


----------



## Hyacinth

sallellen said:


> I humbly stand corrected!




Remember the Coach Mantra! "The only consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency".


----------



## sallellen

Hyacinth said:


> Remember the Coach Mantra! "The only consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency".


Much as Dorothy intoned, "There's no place like home," I repeated the Coach mantra whilst drifting off to sleep last night. Turnlocks and backplates and creeds, oh my!


----------



## Zohlee

Can anyone ID this coach wallet/crossbody? I bought it preloved from Poshmark, and when I received it, I saw that it has another ring to possibly wear it crossbody that wasn't able to be seen in the pictures. It was listed as a wristlet. Also, can anyone recommend a good place to find a matching crossbody strap?


----------



## katev

Zohlee said:


> Can anyone ID this coach wallet/crossbody? I bought it preloved from Poshmark, and when I received it, I saw that it has another ring to possibly wear it crossbody that wasn't able to be seen in the pictures. It was listed as a wristlet. Also, can anyone recommend a good place to find a matching crossbody strap?
> 
> View attachment 5294937



Is there a small tag inside with a style number listed?


----------



## katev

Does anyone know the style number of this kisslock clutch? 

I am trying to figure out everything that's missing. I'm guessing a gold chain strap and maybe the hangtag are missing but I'd like to see a photo of the original, intact bag, TIA!









						Coach Clutch - clothing & accessories - by owner - apparel sale
					

Coach Clutch. Black satin exterior, leopard print interior. Used about twice.



					chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## Busykitty

Wondering if anyone has seen my newest acquisition? This little cutie measures 7.75” x 7” x 3.25”. She’s in pretty bad shape but I’ve never seen this style before!


----------



## whateve

Busykitty said:


> Wondering if anyone has seen my newest acquisition? This little cutie measures 7.75” x 7” x 3.25”. She’s in pretty bad shape but I’ve never seen this style before!
> 
> View attachment 5298943
> 
> View attachment 5298944
> 
> View attachment 5298945
> 
> View attachment 5298946
> View attachment 5298947
> View attachment 5298948


Very interesting! It's like a mini Shelton but several years earlier than they were made.


----------



## Busykitty

whateve said:


> Very interesting! It's like a mini Shelton but several years earlier than they were made.


Yes! I’m going to try my best to save her! It appears mice have had a meal of areas and obviously that stain. Who knows what that is.


----------



## CassieRR

Hi, I wonder anyone could help me with this bag?
This is a court bag without the strap. I would like to know whether this is authentic and suggestions about whether this one is worth buying.
I'm new to the old coach and unfortunately, I have bought a fake one last time. so I really glad that I find this website and truly appreciated your help!


----------



## whateve

CassieRR said:


> Hi, I wonder anyone could help me with this bag?
> This is a court bag without the strap. I would like to know whether this is authentic and suggestions about whether this one is worth buying.
> I'm new to the old coach and unfortunately, I have bought a fake one last time. so I really glad that I find this website and truly appreciated your help!


Hi, welcome to the forum! This isn't the authentication thread. For future requests, post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-4575#post-34936614 following the instructions in the first post of each page. 

It is authentic. It was made in China in 2001. We can't tell you if it is worth buying. You should check out our vintage chat and rehab threads. You might get some advice there.





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Hi - I have a Coach Rambler bag that I purchased from a Coach store last year.  Is it ok to use CPR to condition the bag or should I use Coach cleaner and conditioning products? The sales associate was adamant that I use the Coach products.  Thank you.  I have the Faye bags.. Current(ish) 2018...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
					

Hello everyone,   This thread is for those who love vintage Coach handbags.  Photos and chat are welcome.  We can all learn from each other and have fun too!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## tannedsilk

katev said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this kisslock clutch?
> 
> I am trying to figure out everything that's missing. I'm guessing a gold chain strap and maybe the hangtag are missing but I'd like to see a photo of the original, intact bag, TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch - clothing & accessories - by owner - apparel sale
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch. Black satin exterior, leopard print interior. Used about twice.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.craigslist.org


 I don't have the exact same one but I do have a very close sibling.


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this kisslock clutch?
> 
> I am trying to figure out everything that's missing. I'm guessing a gold chain strap and maybe the hangtag are missing but I'd like to see a photo of the original, intact bag, TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch - clothing & accessories - by owner - apparel sale
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch. Black satin exterior, leopard print interior. Used about twice.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.craigslist.org



Idk if this listing will help





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## katev

tannedsilk said:


> I don't have the exact same one but I do have a very close sibling.





Busykitty said:


> Idk if this listing will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Thank you!


----------



## Zohlee

katev said:


> Is there a small tag inside with a style number listed?


Oh gosh I didn't even think about that! I will have to look when I get home, it's been a few years since I have had a Coach!


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi!

I've been on the hunt for this bag for over a year now and I still can't seem to come across any bag with this combination. The closest I've seen are the Coach 6280. Hope you lovelies will be able to help ♥️ TIA!


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all! So I just got this Legacy Satchel 10370 in Ostrich. It should be made in Italy like the rest of these exotics, but as you can see - the creed reads US and glovetanned cowhide. I’m wondering what people think of this. My thoughts is that it may have been a pilot bag? It’s genuine ostrich. I have no doubts of it’s authenticity. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Hyacinth

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! So I just got this Legacy Satchel 10370 in Ostrich. It should be made in Italy like the rest of these exotics, but as you can see - the creed reads US and glovetanned cowhide. I’m wondering what people think of this. My thoughts is that it may have been a pilot bag? It’s genuine ostrich. I have no doubts of it’s authenticity. Any input is appreciated!
> View attachment 5310639
> View attachment 5310640
> View attachment 5310641
> View attachment 5310642




Looks genuine to me, I can't see a counterfeiter making a fake Ostrich bag. Sample or pilot bag, possibly made in Italy even though it has a US creed stamp. The creed patch is too small for both the creed stamp and a serial number and that's not the kind of mistake they would make in a production bag. There are maybe 5 or 6 other ostrich bags in my files but none like that one and none with the Legacy lining.

We can't really authenticate sample bags since we have nothing to compare it to, so we don't recommend buying them to re-sell. But everything I'm seeing screams "Coach".

They did several very similar styles right around 2008 but I didn't save the names. Here's a 10830 in fabric:



and a Special Edition they did for some big event in Hawaii




But yours isn't in my files. Gorgeous bag, though!

ETA - There are quite a few posts here mentioning "Coach ostrich" that go back to 2008 but almost none that still have visible photos. Maybe something similar was talked about back then but I just don't have the time or patience to look through them.


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! So I just got this Legacy Satchel 10370 in Ostrich. It should be made in Italy like the rest of these exotics, but as you can see - the creed reads US and glovetanned cowhide. I’m wondering what people think of this. My thoughts is that it may have been a pilot bag? It’s genuine ostrich. I have no doubts of it’s authenticity. Any input is appreciated!
> View attachment 5310639
> View attachment 5310640
> View attachment 5310641
> View attachment 5310642





Hyacinth said:


> Looks genuine to me, I can't see a counterfeiter making a fake Ostrich bag. Sample or pilot bag, possibly made in Italy even though it has a US creed stamp. The creed patch is too small for both the creed stamp and a serial number and that's not the kind of mistake they would make in a production bag. There are maybe 5 or 6 other ostrich bags in my files but none like that one and none with the Legacy lining.
> 
> We can't really authenticate sample bags since we have nothing to compare it to, so we don't recommend buying them to re-sell. But everything I'm seeing screams "Coach".
> 
> They did several very similar styles right around 2008 but I didn't save the names. Here's a 10830 in fabric:
> View attachment 5310727
> 
> 
> and a Special Edition they did for some big event in Hawaii
> View attachment 5310729
> View attachment 5310730
> 
> 
> But yours isn't in my files. Gorgeous bag, though!
> 
> ETA - There are quite a few posts here mentioning "Coach ostrich" that go back to 2008 but almost none that still have visible photos. Maybe something similar was talked about back then but I just don't have the time or patience to look through them.


So I am on my computer, decided to look through my Coach folders, see what I can clean up and delete, and I found images attributed to the "65th Anniversary Catalog" and what do they show on pages  43-45 and list the description on page 40, but a Limited Edition Legacy Ostrich Satchel, get this, $4,500, select stores! In pear (pictured), saddle and white, 14 x 8 x 7. I can't seem to upload the pics.
And I know this doesn't help with authenticating and the fact the Creed says leather, but I thought I would let you know I saw it in a catalog. I will see if I can post the photos. And if I can't, at least you know which catalog it is listed in.
eta, in the style # you list


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> So I am on my computer, decided to look through my Coach folders, see what I can clean up and delete, and I found images attributed to the "65th Anniversary Catalog" and what do they show on pages  43-45 and list the description on page 40, but a Limited Edition Legacy Ostrich Satchel, get this, $4,500, select stores! In pear (pictured), saddle and white, 14 x 8 x 7. I can't seem to upload the pics.
> And I know this doesn't help with authenticating and the fact the Creed says leather, but I thought I would let you know I saw it in a catalog. I will see if I can post the photos. And if I can't, at least you know which catalog it is listed in.
> eta, in the style # you list




Excellent detective work!
Just looked in my 65th Anniversary catalog too, and there it is, or at least the production version of it. I don't have any way to scan it, and the text listing and description is on the previous pages. Style 10370.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> Excellent detective work!
> Just looked in my 65th Anniversary catalog too, and there it is, or at least the production version of it. I don't have any way to scan it, and the text listing and description is on the previous pages. Style 10370.


Cabot Cove here we come!!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Cabot Cove here we come!!!


Lousy place to live; someone is always getting murdered.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Lousy place to live; someone is always getting murdered.


And you know, Hyacinth would be the visiting sleuth and I would be the sidekick. And the sidekick is the one that gets bumped off by the second commercial!


----------



## katev

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! So I just got this Legacy Satchel 10370 in Ostrich. It should be made in Italy like the rest of these exotics, but as you can see - the creed reads US and glovetanned cowhide. I’m wondering what people think of this. My thoughts is that it may have been a pilot bag? It’s genuine ostrich. I have no doubts of it’s authenticity. Any input is appreciated!
> View attachment 5310639
> View attachment 5310640
> View attachment 5310641
> View attachment 5310642



That's amazing, congratulations!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> And you know, Hyacinth would be the visiting sleuth and I would be the sidekick. And the sidekick is the one that gets bumped off by the second commercial!




Unless you're a British sleuth. AFAIK, Tom Barnaby, Inspector Morse, Miss Marple and Sherlock Holmes never lost a sidekick.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> Unless you're a British sleuth. AFAIK, Tom Barnaby, Inspector Morse, Miss Marple and Sherlock Holmes never lost a sidekick.


Good point


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Lousy place to live; someone is always getting murdered.


Same with Midsummer and StMary Meade .....Im too scared to visit


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Same with Midsummer and StMary Meade .....Im too scared to visit




And don't forget Oxford. Although you might be safe if you avoid all the colleges.


----------



## Busykitty

katev said:


> Does anyone know the style number of this kisslock clutch?
> 
> I am trying to figure out everything that's missing. I'm guessing a gold chain strap and maybe the hangtag are missing but I'd like to see a photo of the original, intact bag, TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch - clothing & accessories - by owner - apparel sale
> 
> 
> Coach Clutch. Black satin exterior, leopard print interior. Used about twice.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.craigslist.org











						Coach legacy stripe lot ( purse, dust bag, bangle, bangle bracelet)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach legacy stripe lot ( purse, dust bag, bangle, bangle bracelet) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





This might help further!!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Thank you @BeenBurned, that’s great news.  I’ll post on the Rehab & Rescue once she’s better x


Hi…I wasn’t sure where to post my question, apologies in advance if here isn’t the correct space.

Is there any indication of a date for my mid-rehab Whitney #4115?  I’ve found her in the 1992 catalogue but not described as “new”.  I’m wondering if she had an earlier release or whether 92-93 are her years.

Many thanks in advance

Zoe x


----------



## Hyacinth

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hi…I wasn’t sure where to post my question, apologies in advance if here isn’t the correct space.
> 
> Is there any indication of a date for my mid-rehab Whitney #4115?  I’ve found her in the 1992 catalogue but not described as “new”.  I’m wondering if she had an earlier release or whether 92-93 are her years.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Zoe x




It's listed as "New" in the Summer Special Edition 1991 catalog, and also in the 1991 50th Anniversary catalog but I don't know the date that catalog was produced.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Hyacinth said:


> It's listed as "New" in the Summer Special Edition 1991 catalog, and also in the 1991 50th Anniversary catalog but I don't know the date that catalog was produced.


Thank you so much @Hyacinth she was an eye watering price for her time!


----------



## lisaann2013

Can you please tell me if this is real Coach?


----------



## Hyacinth

lisaann2013 said:


> Can you please tell me if this is real Coach?



Authenticity requests should be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping sub-forum. *Please read and and follow the posting directions in Post number One at the top of each page.*






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## vsmr

Can somebody tell me the name/model of this bag? It took me forever to find a picture online. I have it in that exact color and got it in a Coach outlet in California.


----------



## katev

vsmr said:


> View attachment 5320754
> 
> Can somebody tell me the name/model of this bag? It took me forever to find a picture online. I have it in that exact color and got it in a Coach outlet in California.



It looks like a type of signature swingpack, is there a leather creed patch with a style number sewn inside? If not, check inside the bag for a small label with numbers - check along the seams or in the pocket.


----------



## vsmr

katev said:


> It looks like a type of signature swingpack, is there a leather creed patch with a style number sewn inside? If not, check inside the bag for a small label with numbers - check along the seams or in the pocket.


It has a patch but no number anywhere. It’s weird because my other Coach bag has it there, but that one was bought in the regular store. I checked for labels inside but didn’t find any. This bag was bought around 2004 so i don’t know if it was different back then or something.


----------



## whateve

vsmr said:


> It has a patch but no number anywhere. It’s weird because my other Coach bag has it there, but that one was bought in the regular store. I checked for labels inside but didn’t find any. This bag was bought around 2004 so i don’t know if it was different back then or something.
> View attachment 5321489


It's normal for smaller bags, like this one, to not have a number on the creed. The bag wasn't made in the time period when they were putting creed numbers on small labels hidden in the pocket. Your bag isn't marked for the outlet. I believe it is part of Penelope collection, based on the shape of the leather around the turnlock. It was probably called something like Penelope signature swingpack.


----------



## Erilynn25

vsmr said:


> View attachment 5320754
> 
> Can somebody tell me the name/model of this bag? It took me forever to find a picture online. I have it in that exact color and got it in a Coach outlet in California.


I found the same bag in a different color on the Wayback page from 2007. Hamptons signature stripe swingpack, style 40693.


----------



## vsmr

Erilynn25 said:


> I found the same bag in a different color on the Wayback page from 2007. Hamptons signature stripe swingpack, style 40693.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321980
> View attachment 5321981


OMG, that’s it! Thank you!


----------



## katev

I've always called the 9755 bag the "Pocket Purse" and I've found some listings for the bag under that name in the Coach Catalogs (see attached); but now I see that several 9755 bags are called the "Penny Purse" or the "Penny Pocket Purse" on eBay and so I am wondering if this same bag was ever officially called by another name? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> I've always called the 9755 bag the "Pocket Purse" and I've found some listings for the bag under that name in the Coach Catalogs (see attached); but now I see that several 9755 bags are called the "Penny Purse" or the "Penny Pocket Purse" on eBay and so I am wondering if this same bag was ever officially called by another name? Just curious, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5323436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323437





Hyacinth said:


> I don't think there ever actually was a bag officially called a Penny, there's no such style listed in any of the early catalogs or any other contemporary sources. Almost all of what people call Pennys are actually Dinkys, the name seems to have originated with the same bunch of ad writers from 10 or 15 years ago who insisted on renaming the Coach Creed a "storypatch". And that's not a Dinky either, it's a style 9755 Pocket Purse from 1995.


This topic comes up periodically on this thread, the Vintage thread and AT.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I've always called the 9755 bag the "Pocket Purse" and I've found some listings for the bag under that name in the Coach Catalogs (see attached); but now I see that several 9755 bags are called the "Penny Purse" or the "Penny Pocket Purse" on eBay and so I am wondering if this same bag was ever officially called by another name? Just curious, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5323436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323437





Lake Effect said:


> This topic comes up periodically on this thread, the Vintage thread and AT.





Hyacinth said:


> I don't think there ever actually was a bag officially called a Penny, there's no such style listed in any of the early catalogs or any other contemporary sources. Almost all of what people call Pennys are actually Dinkys, the name seems to have originated with the same bunch of ad writers from 10 or 15 years ago who insisted on renaming the Coach Creed a "storypatch". And that's not a Dinky either, it's a style 9755 Pocket Purse from 1995.



Thank you @Lake Effect and thank you @Hyacinth! I should have searched for "Penny Pocket Purse" but I had fun browsing those catalog pages - and they are a fantastic resource!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I don't think there ever actually was a bag officially called a Penny, there's no such style listed in any of the early catalogs or any other contemporary sources. Almost all of what people call Pennys are actually Dinkys, the name seems to have originated with the same bunch of ad writers from 10 or 15 years ago who insisted on renaming the Coach Creed a "storypatch". And that's not a Dinky either, it's a style 9755 Pocket Purse from 1995.





katev said:


> Thank you @Lake Effect and thank you @Hyacinth! I should have searched for "Penny Purse" but it's fun to browse those catalog pages and they are a fantastic resource!



Hey, guess what? There really was a Coach Penny Purse! This MFF bag F28358 that is listed on eBay is called the Penny, maybe that's what started the name!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/115238063805?hash=item1ad4b94ebd:g:vDcAAOSwBhdh~wfz


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Thank you @Lake Effect and thank you @Hyacinth! I should have searched for "Penny Purse" but it's fun to browse those catalog pages and they are a fantastic resource!


My pleasure. I also recall whateve or Hyacinth pointing out the was a Legacy line bag call the Penny, styled similar to the Pocket. So add that into the mix!
It's funny how I can remember things that have been disucssed here, just wish my memory was as good for other things!

Edited to add, looks like your post beat mine by a moment or two!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Hey, guess what? There really was a Coach Penny Purse! This MFF bag F28358 that is listed on eBay is called the Penny, maybe that's what started the name!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/115238063805?hash=item1ad4b94ebd:g:vDcAAOSwBhdh~wfz
> 
> View attachment 5323536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323538



Quite possibly!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Hey, guess what? There really was a Coach Penny Purse! This MFF bag F28358 that is listed on eBay is called the Penny, maybe that's what started the name!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/115238063805?hash=item1ad4b94ebd:g:vDcAAOSwBhdh~wfz
> 
> View attachment 5323536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323538


Even though that has a factory tag, it was a retail purse, part of the 2012 Legacy collection, which is when Coach started using the name penny.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Even though that has a factory tag, it was a retail purse, part of the 2012 Legacy collection, which is when Coach started using the name penny.



Good to know, thanks - and it's cute!


----------



## hikergirl85

Not sure what style these bags are any help would be awesome! Thanks guys!

black flap measures across almost 10 inches, and vertically about 9 inches.

Second bag is a navy blue with turn lock closure. Measures across about 11 inches and vertically almost 8 inches. Both have made in. New York City, USA under the creed.
Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

hikergirl85 said:


> Not sure what style these bags are any help would be awesome! Thanks guys!
> 
> black flap measures across almost 10 inches, and vertically about 9 inches.
> 
> Second bag is a navy blue with turn lock closure. Measures across about 11 inches and vertically almost 8 inches. Both have made in. New York City, USA under the creed.
> Thank you!



Just for future reference, it's a big help if you can include a three-quarter view of the side so we can see the strap details and how it's attached. 

The first one is probably a style 9170 Classic Shoulder Bag from the early to mid 1980s.

The second is probably a style 9635 Convertible Clutch depending on how the strap is attached.


----------



## hikergirl85

Hyacinth said:


> Just for future reference, it's a big help if you can include a three-quarter view of the side so we can see the strap details and how it's attached.
> 
> The first one is probably a style 9170 Classic Shoulder Bag from the early to mid 1980s.
> 
> The second is probably a style 9635 Convertible Clutch depending on how the strap is attached.



sorry about that here are the pics of the sides the top is the navy blue and the bottom is the black flap.


----------



## srtg9

Hi there! First time poster. I am hoping someone can help me ID the style/name of this bag? Below are some photos I took. I’m a bit puzzled by the interior flap that is stitched down the middle where the turn lock key is installed. Any thoughts? For reference, the last photo includes the Willis bag for size comparison (this one is big!).


----------



## whateve

srtg9 said:


> Hi there! First time poster. I am hoping someone can help me ID the style/name of this bag? Below are some photos I took. I’m a bit puzzled by the interior flap that is stitched down the middle where the turn lock key is installed. Any thoughts? For reference, the last photo includes the Willis bag for size comparison (this one is big!).
> 
> View attachment 5325456
> View attachment 5325457
> View attachment 5325458
> View attachment 5325459
> View attachment 5325460
> View attachment 5325462


Next time include measurements. It looks like a letter brief #5270, made in the early 90s.


----------



## srtg9

whateve said:


> Next time include measurements. It looks like a letter brief #5270, made in the early 90s.
> 
> View attachment 5325496



thank you @whateve! I can confirm that those measurements match up with my bag


----------



## Crematia18

May I get an authenticity check on this Coach Item / Confirmation of style type, please and thank you!

Believed Style: 12450 "Hampton Lindsey" Clutch
Thrift Shop Purchase, No history, Won't be listed for sale until verified authentic, if for sale will be by me
I took the pictures, bag is in my possession.


----------



## Hyacinth

hikergirl85 said:


> sorry about that here are the pics of the sides the top is the navy blue and the bottom is the black flap.




Thank you. They both have the correct strap and strap attachment for the styles I mentioned, and they're both genuine.


----------



## Cassandra Marciniak

Hi! What’s the name of this bag, does it look authentic? Thank you


----------



## whateve

Cassandra Marciniak said:


> Hi! What’s the name of this bag, does it look authentic? Thank you


This is not the authentication thread. It is for IDing something that you already know is authentic. In the future, post this kind of request in the Authentication thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/

You don't need to post this one in the Authentication thread though. It is authentic and it was called small hippie flap.


----------



## hikergirl85

I have a bag I don’t know the proper name of. It is brown and resembles a bucket but it’s a little guy about  8 inches tall? SN: 0337-038


----------



## hikergirl85

Coach bag that I bought at a yard sale a year ago, but not sure if its authentic or what type of bag it is. 
a light tan satchel SN: 872 9730
Across it measures 12 inches and vertically it measures 9 inches. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hyacinth

hikergirl85 said:


> I have a bag I don’t know the proper name of. It is brown and resembles a bucket but it’s a little guy about  8 inches tall? SN: 0337-038





hikergirl85 said:


> Coach bag that I bought at a yard sale a year ago, but not sure if its authentic or what type of bag it is.
> a light tan satchel SN: 872 9730
> Across it measures 12 inches and vertically it measures 9 inches. Thanks guys!




The first one looks like a 4070 Bucket Bag Small, which (surprise surprise!) was a smaller version of the 4075 Bucket Bag, both from the Lightweight line and from the early 1990s. The catalog page only shows a photo of the standard (larger) size.

The second is a Soft Satchel style 4055 and also from the Lightweight line and from the late 1980s. There was also a Large version, but I'm pretty sure this is the smaller version just from the proportions. I'll post pics of both.
Click on the thumbnails.

 Bucket Bag Small 4070



4055 - smaller



4060 - Large


----------



## hikergirl85

Hyacinth said:


> The first one looks like a 4070 Bucket Bag Small, which (surprise surprise!) was a smaller version of the 4075 Bucket Bag, both from the Lightweight line and from the early 1990s. The catalog page only shows a photo of the standard (larger) size.
> 
> The second is a Soft Satchel style 4055 and also from the Lightweight line and from the late 1980s. There was also a Large version, but I'm pretty sure this is the smaller version just from the proportions. I'll post pics of both.
> Click on the thumbnails.
> 
> Bucket Bag Small 4070
> View attachment 5327856
> 
> 
> 4055 - smaller
> View attachment 5327858
> 
> 
> 4060 - Large
> View attachment 5327872


Thank you!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, how are you all doing?

I saw this bracelet that gives a vintage vibe, but I imagine is not vintage. Can anyone estimate the time frame? And one last question, when Coach started to sell Jewelry? TIA

link


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, how are you all doing?
> 
> I saw this bracelet that gives a vintage vibe, but I imagine is not vintage. Can anyone estimate the time frame? And one last question, when Coach started to sell Jewelry? TIA
> 
> link


I don't think it is vintage. I don't keep records of jewelry except some of the stuff I've bought. I bought a lot of leather bracelets around 2012 with the Legacy collection but I don't remember this one. It could have been from the same collection. I saw a double wrap similar to that one.

I don't know when they started selling jewelry. I would guess after 2000. I have a catalog page from 2002 with a leather bracelet.

ETA: They may have started selling watches before other jewelry. I see watches on a 2000 wayback page but no jewelry.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I don't think it is vintage. I don't keep records of jewelry except some of the stuff I've bought. I bought a lot of leather bracelets around 2012 with the Legacy collection but I don't remember this one. It could have been a little earlier.
> 
> I don't know when they started selling jewelry. I would guess after 2000. I have a catalog page from 2002 with a leather bracelet.



Thank you, I have not seen any jewelry till the 2000s either, so I thought was not vintage, but I was intrigued. Again I appreciate your help as usual whateve.


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you, I have not seen any jewelry till the 2000s either, so I thought was not vintage, but I was intrigued. Again I appreciate your help as usual whateve.


I edited my response above.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I edited my response above.



Thanks.

Your info was very helpful, I found on the wayback page Jewelry starting early 2002, and yes.. watches before that. So I found this page on 2002, that shows the bracelet in silver, what now makes me think the one sold on Tradesy that was brass, could be a fake? Or a latest remake? I love mysteries, LOL


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your info was very helpful, I found on the wayback page Jewelry starting early 2002, and yes.. watches before that. So I found this page on 2002, that shows the bracelet in silver, what now makes me think the one sold on Tradesy that was brass, could be a fake? Or a latest remake? I love mysteries, LOL
> 
> View attachment 5329932


I imagine the brass one is more recent as it has a hangtag. I don't think it is fake.

ETA: I need to stop being so quick to post! Did you notice that one is sterling? I think a lot of the earlier jewelry was sterling. The more recent stuff doesn't use precious metals.


----------



## katev

WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your info was very helpful, I found on the wayback page Jewelry starting early 2002, and yes.. watches before that. So I found this page on 2002, that shows the bracelet in silver, what now makes me think the one sold on Tradesy that was brass, could be a fake? Or a latest remake? I love mysteries, LOL
> 
> View attachment 5329932





whateve said:


> I imagine the brass one is more recent as it has a hangtag. I don't think it is fake.
> 
> ETA: I need to stop being so quick to post! Did you notice that one is sterling? I think a lot of the earlier jewelry was sterling. The more recent stuff doesn't use precious metals.



Cute bracelet! I have some of the earlier pieces of Coach jewelry in brass and silver Coach and I generally like them more than some of the recent jewelry.

@whateve you're comments made me wonder if Coach ever used silver on bags? Probably not sterling silver but perhaps silver plate? I'm asking because I think the frame of my Lizard Clutch made in 2000 is plated with silver.

The links below show pictures of the bag before and after rehab. When I received the bag the frame looked very tarnished and it looked like silver, but the chain strap and hangtag were shiny. As soon as I rubbed a little metal polish on it the frame shined up beautifully. So I am thinking that it may be silver plate, but the creed and the Wayback description don't mention silver - so do you know if Coach ever used silver on bags? Thanks!

Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 Before Rehab:





						I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
					

I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 After Rehab:





						I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
					

I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I don't think it is vintage. I don't keep records of jewelry except some of the stuff I've bought. I bought a lot of leather bracelets around 2012 with the Legacy collection but I don't remember this one. It could have been from the same collection. I saw a double wrap similar to that one.
> 
> I don't know when they started selling jewelry. I would guess after 2000. I have a catalog page from 2002 with a leather bracelet.
> 
> ETA: They may have started selling watches before other jewelry. I see watches on a 2000 wayback page but no jewelry.





WishingonaCoach said:


> Thank you, I have not seen any jewelry till the 2000s either, so I thought was not vintage, but I was intrigued. Again I appreciate your help as usual whateve.





WishingonaCoach said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your info was very helpful, I found on the wayback page Jewelry starting early 2002, and yes.. watches before that. So I found this page on 2002, that shows the bracelet in silver, what now makes me think the one sold on Tradesy that was brass, could be a fake? Or a latest remake? I love mysteries, LOL
> 
> View attachment 5329932



It might even have been one of these with the charm taken off. Pics saved August 2007 but they may have been released years earlier. No other info about sizes or anything else, sorry. There were matching necklaces too. So there definitely were brass versions.

94084_Peace boyfriend bracelet




94114_boyfriend bracelet



94116_d1


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Cute bracelet! I have some of the earlier pieces of Coach jewelry in brass and silver Coach and I generally like them more than some of the recent jewelry.
> 
> @whateve you're comments made me wonder if Coach ever used silver on bags? Probably not sterling silver but perhaps silver plate? I'm asking because I think the frame of my Lizard Clutch made in 2000 is plated with silver.
> 
> The links below show pictures of the bag before and after rehab. When I received the bag the frame looked very tarnished and it looked like silver, but the chain strap and hangtag were shiny. As soon as I rubbed a little metal polish on it the frame shined up beautifully. So I am thinking that it may be silver plate, but the creed and the Wayback description don't mention silver - so do you know if Coach ever used silver on bags? Thanks!
> 
> Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 Before Rehab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 After Rehab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331271


I don't know. I would expect they would mention it in the ad copy or on the creed. If they were to do it, it makes sense they would do it on something luxe, like your bag. Brighton used silver plate on their purses. I don't know if they still do.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I don't know. I would expect they would mention it in the ad copy or on the creed. If they were to do it, it makes sense they would do it on something luxe, like your bag. Brighton used silver plate on their purses. I don't know if they still do.



I also thought that they would mention it on the creed or in the listing, but it reacted like silver plate so I just wondered. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

Here it is! My latest and incredibly special vintage Coach addition!   It checks so many boxes! A beautiful golden tan, fabulous condition, well stored and a bit of mystery about it!!! Haha and big and roomy.

I know this really can't be verified, but I want to post as much info as I can here and in another post, in case anyone comes across any catalog information in the future. I believe my bag could very well be the one posted in the advertising Catbird9 found, # 9510 and posted in the link below.

Down the center seam it measures 14 ", across the width, at the bottom of the tab attachments (it tapers somewhat from top to bottom), 17" and 4 1/2" across the bottom.






						Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
					

Hi! I recently bought a bag on ebay (forgot to auth first! oops) but was wondering if anyone had experience rehabbing one that's camel colored.  Most of the rehab tutorials I've seen are on black leather.  Please let me know!  Here's the bag, which I am hoping is authentic...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









It's made in the style of the Shopping Bag, large #9565 which we have catalog pics with measurements to verify. There is also the Shopping Bag, small which I don't think there have been any catalog pics found as of yet (I believe it listed on a price sheet that has been posted). It has center seams, like the front center seam on the #9565 and rounded corners on the bottom, with the pieces that make up the bottom joined with a center seam that make the side of the bag and extend to the top of the bag.




Just for a little perspective, with the Janice sized Berk Zip and a newly refurbished Shoulder Purse, #9385. If anyone has any other information to add, the would be great! 

I'll add another post with some other posting on a shorter version of this bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

Here are two bags that share the construction details of the Shopping Bag style, that are shorter than mine. It makes me want to speculate that there was a Shopping Bag large, small, tall and short!!!





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --
					

Anyone know the name of this bag? The style number is 8638. Thanks .   Girlie Boucle Hobo 8368




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## katev

Please refresh my memory, when "BK" is listed as the hardware code on a Coach item does that stand for "dark gunmetal"? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Here it is! My latest and incredibly special vintage Coach addition!   It checks so many boxes! A beautiful golden tan, fabulous condition, well stored and a bit of mystery about it!!! Haha and big and roomy.
> 
> I know this really can't be verified, but I want to post as much info as I can here and in another post, in case anyone comes across any catalog information in the future. I believe my bag could very well be the one posted in the advertising Catbird9 found, # 9510 and posted in the link below.
> 
> Down the center seam it measures 14 ", across the width, at the bottom of the tab attachments (it tapers somewhat from top to bottom), 17" and 4 1/2" across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
> 
> 
> Hi! I recently bought a bag on ebay (forgot to auth first! oops) but was wondering if anyone had experience rehabbing one that's camel colored.  Most of the rehab tutorials I've seen are on black leather.  Please let me know!  Here's the bag, which I am hoping is authentic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332716
> View attachment 5332717
> View attachment 5332718
> 
> 
> It's made in the style of the Shopping Bag, large #9565 which we have catalog pics with measurements to verify. There is also the Shopping Bag, small which I don't think there have been any catalog pics found as of yet (I believe it listed on a price sheet that has been posted). It has center seams, like the front center seam on the #9565 and rounded corners on the bottom, with the pieces that make up the bottom joined with a center seam that make the side of the bag and extend to the top of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5332719
> 
> 
> Just for a little perspective, with the Janice sized Berk Zip and a newly refurbished Shoulder Purse, #9385. If anyone has any other information to add, the would be great!
> 
> I'll add another post with some other posting on a shorter version of this bag.


There is a catalog picture of shopping bag small:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I believe yours is 9510. I don't have a name or measurements but it looks like yours.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> There is a catalog picture of shopping bag small:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332899
> 
> 
> I believe yours is 9510. I don't have a name or measurements but it looks like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332901



Thanks for posting the Shopping Bag, small or as I like to say, Baby Bag! Do you still have yours?


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> It might even have been one of these with the charm taken off. Pics saved August 2007 but they may have been released years earlier. No other info about sizes or anything else, sorry. There were matching necklaces too. So there definitely were brass versions.
> 
> 94084_Peace boyfriend bracelet
> View attachment 5332245
> 
> 
> 
> 94114_boyfriend bracelet
> View attachment 5332247
> 
> 
> 94116_d1
> View attachment 5332249



Thank you for sharing these pictures/styles. I have seen some with a solid heart charm engraved with Coach and another with an outline heart and a tiny "diamond", so I guess they made them a lot along the years with different charms.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks for posting the Shopping Bag, small or as I like to say, Baby Bag! Do you still have yours?


I don't! I can't remember why I got rid of it, maybe because of the shortness of the straps.


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone know the name and style number of this item? 

Pictures in the listing aren't that great. The bag/wallet is in three sections. Front has c.c. pockets on front and back walls, center has zipped pocket and back has open pocket. Under the flap is another open pocket that goes to the full depth/bottom of the bag.

It's not MFF but doesn't have a tag with style number. 

TIA. 









						COACH LEATHER CROSS BODY-SHOULDER BAG /WALLET WITH CHAIN STRAP  | eBay
					

Up for sale is an authentic genuine leather wallet purse by "COACH". The bag is about 7 1/4" wide x 4 1/2" wide x 2" deep /expanded. The removable chain strap is approx. 47" long and the drop is 22 1/2".



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MiaKing

Good evening! Can someone help me id this bag? It will be delivered tomorrow. I bought it online at goodwill. I have no clue what bag is this and possibly if it's vintage piece? I love the shape of it and would be super happy to know a little more about it   thank you


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> Good evening! Can someone help me id this bag? It will be delivered tomorrow. I bought it online at goodwill. I have no clue what bag is this and possibly if it's vintage piece? I love the shape of it and would be super happy to know a little more about it   thank you


Definitely not vintage. When you get it, show the creed and any tags inside the bag. Check deep inside the pockets for tags.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Cute bracelet! I have some of the earlier pieces of Coach jewelry in brass and silver Coach and I generally like them more than some of the recent jewelry.
> 
> @whateve you're comments made me wonder if Coach ever used silver on bags? Probably not sterling silver but perhaps silver plate? I'm asking because I think the frame of my Lizard Clutch made in 2000 is plated with silver.
> 
> The links below show pictures of the bag before and after rehab. When I received the bag the frame looked very tarnished and it looked like silver, but the chain strap and hangtag were shiny. As soon as I rubbed a little metal polish on it the frame shined up beautifully. So I am thinking that it may be silver plate, but the creed and the Wayback description don't mention silver - so do you know if Coach ever used silver on bags? Thanks!
> 
> Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 Before Rehab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 After Rehab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Finally Got One! Rare, Italian, Exotic, Numbered, Hand-Made, and Vintage!
> 
> 
> I have a weakness for the vintage "Made in Italy" Madison and Gramercy Coach bags from the 1990s, they just seem so special and lady-like!  I have collected quite a few of the Italian bags over the years but I've always wanted one of the Limited-edition, numbered, Coach bags that were hand-made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331271





whateve said:


> I don't know. I would expect they would mention it in the ad copy or on the creed. If they were to do it, it makes sense they would do it on something luxe, like your bag. Brighton used silver plate on their purses. I don't know if they still do.





katev said:


> I also thought that they would mention it on the creed or in the listing, but it reacted like silver plate so I just wondered. Thanks!



@whateve we were recently discussing whether or not Coach ever used precious metals to plate the hardware of some of their limited edition "special bags" and I think that I have the answer - Yes, they did!

I don't mean to fixate on a minor point. I know that the amount of precious metals generally used for plating base metals is very small - and it probably doesn't impact the value of the bag much - but I just think that it's makes the bag a little more "special".

I just noticed that the catalog description for the Limited Edition Retro Lindy Bag 9003 that was released for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 says "Gold plated steel frame with knob closure". Some of the other Retro bags released at the same time mention brass hardware but the Lindy description specifically says "gold plated". So I looked at my Lindy bag and I think that the hardware really is gold plated. The color looks like gold and there's never been any tarnish, dullness, or discoloration, and I've had it for a long time.

So that also makes me think that my Lizard Framed Clutch really does have silver-plated hardware even though that wasn't stated in the description. It is a Limited Edition, numbered bag and the hardware looked like badly tarnished silver when I first got it, but it cleaned up easily and immediately with polish and now it looks like shiny silver. I don't think that the chain strap or the hangtag are silver plated, just the frame and snap lock.

Again, it's not a big deal but I just think that it's kind of nice and "special"!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> @whateve we were recently discussing whether or not Coach ever used precious metals to plate the hardware of some of their limited "special" bags and I think that I have the answer - Yes, they did!
> 
> I don't mean to fixate on a minor point. I know that the amount of precious metals usually used in plating base metals is very small - and it probably doesn't impact the value of the bag - but I just think that it's makes the bag a little more "special".
> 
> I just noticed that the catalog description for the Limited Edition Retro Lindy Bag 9003 that was released for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 says "Gold plated steel frame with knob closure". Some of the other Retro bags released at the same time mention brass hardware but the Lindy description says "gold plated". So I looked at my Lindy bag and I think that the hardware really is gold plated. The color looks like gold and there's been no tarnish, dullness, or discoloration.
> 
> So that also makes me think that my Lizard Framed Clutch really does have silver-plated hardware even though that isn't stated in the description. It is a Limited Edition, numbered bag and the hardware looked like badly tarnished silver when I first got it, but it cleaned up easily and immediately with polish and now it looks like shiny silver. I don't think that the chain strap or the hangtag are silver plates, just the frame.
> 
> Again, it's not a big deal but I just think that it's kind of nice and "special"!
> 
> View attachment 5338121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338133


That's great! Thanks for posting these photos. I see my stroll tote!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> @whateve we were recently discussing whether or not Coach ever used precious metals to plate the hardware of some of their limited edition "special bags" and I think that I have the answer - Yes, they did!
> 
> I don't mean to fixate on a minor point. I know that the amount of precious metals generally used for plating base metals is very small - and it probably doesn't impact the value of the bag much - but I just think that it's makes the bag a little more "special".
> 
> I just noticed that the catalog description for the Limited Edition Retro Lindy Bag 9003 that was released for Coach's 50th Anniversary in 1991 says "Gold plated steel frame with knob closure". Some of the other Retro bags released at the same time mention brass hardware but the Lindy description specifically says "gold plated". So I looked at my Lindy bag and I think that the hardware really is gold plated. The color looks like gold and there's never been any tarnish, dullness, or discoloration, and I've had it for a long time.
> 
> So that also makes me think that my Lizard Framed Clutch really does have silver-plated hardware even though that wasn't stated in the description. It is a Limited Edition, numbered bag and the hardware looked like badly tarnished silver when I first got it, but it cleaned up easily and immediately with polish and now it looks like shiny silver. I don't think that the chain strap or the hangtag are silver plated, just the frame and snap lock.
> 
> Again, it's not a big deal but I just think that it's kind of nice and "special"!
> 
> View attachment 5338121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338133





whateve said:


> That's great! Thanks for posting these photos. I see my stroll tote!


This photo and others from the catalog were kindly added to the vintage catalog thread


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> That's great! Thanks for posting these photos. I see my stroll tote!





Lake Effect said:


> This photo and others from the catalog were kindly added to the vintage catalog thread



Yes, @CoachChris kindly sent scans of the 1991 50th Anniversary Catalog and they start at the link below:





						Vintage Coach Catalogs
					

Thank you to @CoachChris for sharing this page from the 1991 Anniversary Catalog which shows the Retro Lindy Bag 9003 and other "Limited Edition Retro Bags" from that release; she hopes to scan and post the entire catalog.  She is the TPFer that first identified my Lindy a decade ago, so thanks...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone know the name and style number of this item?
> 
> Pictures in the listing aren't that great. The bag/wallet is in three sections. Front has c.c. pockets on front and back walls, center has zipped pocket and back has open pocket. Under the flap is another open pocket that goes to the full depth/bottom of the bag.
> 
> It's not MFF but doesn't have a tag with style number.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH LEATHER CROSS BODY-SHOULDER BAG /WALLET WITH CHAIN STRAP  | eBay
> 
> 
> Up for sale is an authentic genuine leather wallet purse by "COACH". The bag is about 7 1/4" wide x 4 1/2" wide x 2" deep /expanded. The removable chain strap is approx. 47" long and the drop is 22 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



It reminds me of the 33568 bag but it has a different chain.









						Includes Shipping Coach Clutch Bag 33568/Black  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Includes Shipping Coach Clutch Bag 33568/Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> This photo and others from the catalog were kindly added to the vintage catalog thread


I suspected that! I haven't been visiting that thread much because if I do, I'll want to copy all the pages to my computer, which takes forever.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Sorry.... NM


----------



## MiaKing

whateve said:


> Definitely not vintage. When you get it, show the creed and any tags inside the bag. Check deep inside the pockets for tags.



Here she is! That's all I found it's very hard to do a good quality pic of inside stamp, it's quite narrow... thank you in advance


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> Here she is! That's all I found it's very hard to do a good quality pic of inside stamp, it's quite narrow... thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5339814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339832


Made in 2014, it is a crossgrain leather mini Christie crossbody.









						COACH F34797 MINI CHRISTIE CROSSBODY IN LEATHER LIGHT GOLD/BLACK
					

The Coach MINI CHRISTIE CROSSBODY IN LEATHER Is On Sale For $129.



					coach.tingtingchen.com


----------



## MiaKing

whateve said:


> Made in 2014, it is a crossgrain leather mini Christie crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH F34797 MINI CHRISTIE CROSSBODY IN LEATHER LIGHT GOLD/BLACK
> 
> 
> The Coach MINI CHRISTIE CROSSBODY IN LEATHER Is On Sale For $129.
> 
> 
> 
> coach.tingtingchen.com




Thank you a lot! That's interesting! Bag is in really great condition, except for it lost it's form and is a little dull. I started restoration process yesterday and I'll post a pictures when I find a good thread thank you again for helping me


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> Thank you a lot! That's interesting! Bag is in really great condition, except for it lost it's form and is a little dull. I started restoration process yesterday and I'll post a pictures when I find a good thread thank you again for helping me


You're welcome! You could post your results in the rehab club. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## Molly0

I came across this tiny little 5”x4”x1.5” cutie. No identifying numbers. Lined in Satin. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Anyone able to ID this and the year? I thought it was a compact pouch but the all the info on those I’ve found has a single strap attached directly to the bag with no hardware. Mine is a double with clips and rings to clip to. The turn lock is off because I’ve been rehabbing it. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone able to ID this and the year? I thought it was a compact pouch but the all the info on those I’ve found has a single strap attached directly to the bag with no hardware. Mine is a double with clips and rings to clip to. The turn lock is off because I’ve been rehabbing it. Any info is appreciated!


I have it in my files as unknown. It might have also been called a compact pouch. It might have been an early version or they might have experimented with different types of strap attachments. I think it is probably made late 70s.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I have it in my files as unknown. It might have also been called a compact pouch. It might have been an early version or they might have experimented with different types of strap attachments. I think it is probably made late 70s.



I thought I was going crazy when I couldn’t find it lol The time frame you give coincides with another bag I found with this one so that makes sense. Thank you!!!


----------



## Busykitty

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone able to ID this and the year? I thought it was a compact pouch but the all the info on those I’ve found has a single strap attached directly to the bag with no hardware. Mine is a double with clips and rings to clip to. The turn lock is off because I’ve been rehabbing it. Any info is appreciated!


It’s an early Compact Pouch, and the earliest one I have in my files is 1979/80 which would make sense because I think you also have a mystery color there. It’s not Burgundy but looks like Bordeaux- yet too old to be that. I have a couple bags I’ve dated to the same period that are this color as well. Here one is next to Burgundy from the same era


and the 2 mystery colors together


So exciting!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone able to ID this and the year? I thought it was a compact pouch but the all the info on those I’ve found has a single strap attached directly to the bag with no hardware. Mine is a double with clips and rings to clip to. The turn lock is off because I’ve been rehabbing it. Any info is appreciated!





Busykitty said:


> It’s an early Compact Pouch, and the earliest one I have in my files is 1979/80 which would make sense because I think you also have a mystery color there. It’s not Burgundy but looks like Bordeaux- yet too old to be that. I have a couple bags I’ve dated to the same period that are this color as well. Here one is next to Burgundy from the same era
> View attachment 5342330
> 
> and the 2 mystery colors together
> View attachment 5342331
> 
> So exciting!!


It’s a fabulous shade and thanks both for posting. Now it’s on my radar  This brief looks to be the same color. I am wondering if was an exclusive color contracted to this and other department stores or specialty stores?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/1111563006/vintage-coach-nyc-brief-bag-in-burgandy?click_key=71c7ac50e0a6d3be37bb1c0dcc6090b040b7f397:1111563006&click_sum=25b1149a&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach+rare&ref=sr_gallery-3-27&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## Busykitty

Lake Effect said:


> It’s a fabulous shade and thanks both for posting. Now it’s on my radar  This brief looks to be the same color. I am wondering if was an exclusive color contracted to this and other department stores or specialty stores?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/1111563006/vintage-coach-nyc-brief-bag-in-burgandy?click_key=71c7ac50e0a6d3be37bb1c0dcc6090b040b7f397:1111563006&click_sum=25b1149a&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=coach+rare&ref=sr_gallery-3-27&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


I think that Brief Bag is Burgundy. It’s actually a friend of mines. I’ll have to ask her about the zipper pull. Both of my bags have the pull on this Skinny





I’ve gone through all the catalogs I have access to and it appears Coach used these pulls as early as 79/80 which was the last year there are accessories in the catalogs to see the zipper pull through until 1985. The 1986 catalogs return to the chain link pull.

I initially thought these zipper pulls dated far older but finding them in the catalogs has turned that upside down.

Maybe they were a special commission color for certain department stores, but my bags have no additional markings on them. It is a mystery and I’m getting super obsessed! Haha


----------



## Lake Effect

Busykitty said:


> I think that Brief Bag is Burgundy. It’s actually a friend of mines. I’ll have to ask her about the zipper pull. Both of my bags have the pull on this Skinny
> 
> View attachment 5343942
> View attachment 5343943
> 
> 
> I’ve gone through all the catalogs I have access to and it appears Coach used these pulls as early as 79/80 which was the last year there are accessories in the catalogs to see the zipper pull through until 1985. The 1986 catalogs return to the chain link pull.
> 
> I initially thought these zipper pulls dated far older but finding them in the catalogs has turned that upside down.
> 
> Maybe they were a special commission color for certain department stores, but my bags have no additional markings on them. It is a mystery and I’m getting super obsessed! Haha


It's like we need Coach's Rosetta stone for dating some of these items!!! Now I need to look at the pulls on my older items! I know I have the rectangular pulls on my little Shoulder Bags. 

I see what you mean. I was looking at the interior pics, which may have come out a little brighter due to lighting or flash to capture a good pic. Now that I eye up the exterior, I see more burg. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Jenhanson025

Can anyone tell me the name of this style?  It’s a lightweight, I have a black and a tan color


----------



## whateve

Jenhanson025 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this style?  It’s a lightweight, I have a black and a tan color


Next time please provide measurements if the style number isn't in the creed. It looks like a Riverside bag from the West End Lightweights collection, made around 1992.


----------



## Jenhanson025

whateve said:


> Next time please provide measurements if the style number isn't in the creed. It looks like a Riverside bag from the West End Lightweights collection, made around 1992.


Thank you so much!  I will do that,  appreciate it!


----------



## katev

I have some questions about the Coach Italian-made line of Bridle bags from the later 1990s. Does anyone know the origin of the name "Bridle" or the significance of the unusual zipper pull used on some of the Bridle bags?

I'm wondering if it has a equestrian association? I'm no rider but "bridle" sounds like horse tack to me and there is a long association between horse-back riding and fine leather goods. Also, some of the Bridle bags bear a resemblance IMO to the leather bags that may have been used by riders and horse owners. So perhaps the unusual zipper pull is supposed to look like hardware from a horse bridle? On the other hand, many of the Bridle bags are made of calfskin and pigskin and I don't know if those "more exotic" leathers have an equestrian association?

Below is a photo of the unusual Bridle zipper-pull, do you think that it looks like something from a horse's harness? Also below are some catalog pictures of the Coach Bridle bags. And here are @Hyacinth's comments about the Bridle line from the Salearea Guides:

"Coach’s love affair with Italian production and design took a slightly different turn toward the end of the 1990s. A few assorted styles would sometimes show a Made In Italy stamp but that Italian “E” plant was now producing much dressier styles, in classic shapes and unusual leathers. The Bridle line combined simple shapes and sleek silver-color hardware with smooth calfskin trimmed with pigskin for textural contrast and came in several roomy hobo and Tote styles as well as top handles and satchels."

Maybe a lot of people already know this stuff but I'm not sure what to make of it - but one thing that I am sure about is that they really are beautiful bags!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I have some questions about the Coach Italian-made line of Bridle bags from the later 1990s. Does anyone know the origin of the name "Bridle" or the significance of the unusual zipper pull used on some of the Bridle bags?
> 
> I'm wondering if it has a equestrian association? I'm no rider but "bridle" sounds like horse tack to me and there is a long association between horse-back riding and fine leather goods. Also, some of the Bridle bags bear a resemblance IMO to the leather bags that may have been used by riders and horse owners. So perhaps the unusual zipper pull is supposed to look like hardware from a horse bridle? On the other hand, many of the Bridle bags are made of calfskin and pigskin and I don't know if those "more exotic" leathers have an equestrian association?
> 
> Below is a photo of the unusual Bridle zipper-pull, do you think that it looks like something from a horse's harness? Also below are some catalog pictures of the Coach Bridle bags. And here are @Hyacinth's comments about the Bridle line from the Salearea Guides:
> 
> "Coach’s love affair with Italian production and design took a slightly different turn toward the end of the 1990s. A few assorted styles would sometimes show a Made In Italy stamp but that Italian “E” plant was now producing much dressier styles, in classic shapes and unusual leathers. The Bridle line combined simple shapes and sleek silver-color hardware with smooth calfskin trimmed with pigskin for textural contrast and came in several roomy hobo and Tote styles as well as top handles and satchels."
> 
> Maybe a lot of people already know this stuff but I'm not sure what to make of it - but one thing that I am sure about is that they really are beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 5346553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346549




*Best if I leave questions about horse tack to the riders and horse owners here, I know there are many*. I tried to do a search but it seems like there are at least a dozen different types of bridles and none of the sites have very good pictures of the small details. The zipper pull might be a stylized version of the hardware used for the bit hardware on some bridle types. Since Coach often liked to name handbag styles after locations in New York City, they may have been thinking of something like the bridle path in Central Park. Hey, when they can name a bag a "Legacy Top Of Counter Compartment Bag", "Bridle" seems almost normal.

It really was a gorgeous line of bags, "simple elegance" would be how I'd describe them. I had one and still regret selling it, but the lack of outside pockets and a strap that was too short to wear crossbody just didn't work for me. Mine was the Bridle Hobo 6708, like the black one at the far right in the first group photo, but mine was in Currant. That style still looks good today, some current (currAnt?  ) styles still have the same basic shape.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> *Best if I leave questions about horse tack to the riders and horse owners here, I know there are many*. I tried to do a search but it seems like there are at least a dozen different types of bridles and none of the sites have very good pictures of the small details. The zipper pull might be a stylized version of the hardware used for the bit hardware on some bridle types. Since Coach often liked to name handbag styles after locations in New York City, they may have been thinking of something like the bridle path in Central Park. Hey, when they can name a bag a "Legacy Top Of Counter Compartment Bag", "Bridle" seems almost normal.
> 
> It really was a gorgeous line of bags, "simple elegance" would be how I'd describe them. I had one and still regret selling it, but the lack of outside pockets and a strap that was too short to wear crossbody just didn't work for me. Mine was the Bridle Hobo 6708, like the black one at the far right in the first group photo, but mine was in Currant. That style still looks good today, some current (currAnt?  ) styles still have the same basic shape.



Currant sounds gorgeous! I love those vintage Italian Coach bags from the 1990s; they are just so nicely made and "simple elegance" is the perfect description, thanks!


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I am sorry if this is not the right place to ask this question, not sure if there is a general questions thread.

I only wanted to ask if Coach is still making/sending/selling catalogs, or when they stopped. I have seen a 2016 for sale, the most recent one.

TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> I am sorry if this is not the right place to ask this question, not sure if there is a general questions thread.
> 
> I only wanted to ask if Coach is still making/sending/selling catalogs, or when they stopped. I have seen a 2016 for sale, the most recent one.
> 
> TIA


I haven't seen one in years. The most recent one I got was around 2011.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> I haven't seen one in years. The most recent one I got was around 2011.


Thank you as usual for your help whateve, I have seen recently on Ebay what is listed as Japan editions of modern catalogs, so I was intrigued.


----------



## poleneceline

Helping a friend out. Anyone recognize this Coach bag? Most likely an outlet item, but it's been years. All I could think of to search was "coach monogram with red trim" but that gave me a lot of other bags.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Busykitty said:


> It’s an early Compact Pouch, and the earliest one I have in my files is 1979/80 which would make sense because I think you also have a mystery color there. It’s not Burgundy but looks like Bordeaux- yet too old to be that. I have a couple bags I’ve dated to the same period that are this color as well. Here one is next to Burgundy from the same era
> View attachment 5342330
> 
> and the 2 mystery colors together
> View attachment 5342331
> 
> So exciting!!




Sorry for the long delay. I don't get on here much. That sure looks like the color I have. The bigger bag seems to be the closest. Thank you for the info! Maybe we'll solve the mystery some day


----------



## Molly0

Can someone enlighten me?
Why do they call this a “File” bag?


----------



## Erilynn25

Molly0 said:


> I came across this tiny little 5”x4”x1.5” cutie. No identifying numbers. Lined in Satin. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341310
> View attachment 5341311
> View attachment 5341312
> View attachment 5341313
> View attachment 5341314


Looks like a Park Leather Mini Crossbody, Silver/Bright Magenta, style F49872.








						COACH F49872 PARK LEATHER MINI CROSSBODY SILVER/BRIGHT MAGENTA
					

The Coach PARK LEATHER MINI CROSSBODY Is On Sale For $45.



					coach.tingtingchen.com


----------



## Molly0

Erilynn25 said:


> Looks like a Park Leather Mini Crossbody, Silver/Bright Magenta, style F49872.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH F49872 PARK LEATHER MINI CROSSBODY SILVER/BRIGHT MAGENTA
> 
> 
> The Coach PARK LEATHER MINI CROSSBODY Is On Sale For $45.
> 
> 
> 
> coach.tingtingchen.com


Thankyou!  It’s soo cute but soo tiny!


----------



## whateve

poleneinblack said:


> Helping a friend out. Anyone recognize this Coach bag? Most likely an outlet item, but it's been years. All I could think of to search was "coach monogram with red trim" but that gave me a lot of other bags.


It looks like a Coach Bennett satchel. If you google the style number on the creed, you should be able to find the correct name.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Can someone enlighten me?
> Why do they call this a “File” bag?
> View attachment 5358837
> View attachment 5358838
> View attachment 5358839


Coach always calls flat bags like that file bags, maybe because you can carry flat things, like files?


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Coach always calls flat bags like that file bags, maybe because you can carry flat things, like files?


Thanks.  It baffled me cuz it’s too small to hold a file folder.   Oh well


----------



## poleneceline

whateve said:


> It looks like a Coach Bennett satchel. If you google the style number on the creed, you should be able to find the correct name.



Thank you!


----------



## Urusaiii

Wondering about this one.  They’re screenshots from an eBay auction that ended a while back… but I’m curious as to the model name and approximate year, since it’s a nifty bag but it looks so different from the other vintage Coach briefcase-tote-ish bags I’ve seen for sale.



Hope I uploaded the pics correctly.  Thanks much!


----------



## Busykitty

Urusaiii said:


> Wondering about this one.  They’re screenshots from an eBay auction that ended a while back… but I’m curious as to the model name and approximate year, since it’s a nifty bag but it looks so different from the other vintage Coach briefcase-tote-ish bags I’ve seen for sale.
> View attachment 5360778
> View attachment 5360781
> 
> Hope I uploaded the pics correctly.  Thanks much!


Looks like a Gramercy Brief from around 1991


----------



## Urusaiii

Busykitty said:


> Looks like a Gramercy Brief from around 1991
> 
> View attachment 5360923



Ha!  That’s totally it.  I looked through the old catalogs posted in the other thread and didn’t see it before—I’m going to go back and try to find it, just out of curiosity.  I knew one of you smart people would have the answer!  Thanks a bunch, BusyKitty!


----------



## Brnzxoxo

I’m looking to help ID this bag. The photo is from 2002 so I’m guessing it’s from around there. Any help would be appreciated! ❤️❤️


----------



## whateve

Brnzxoxo said:


> I’m looking to help ID this bag. The photo is from 2002 so I’m guessing it’s from around there. Any help would be appreciated! ❤❤


I think this was sold as a cosmetic case. I have one in different colors in my files, style #4262, possibly called signature toiletry case.


----------



## Brnzxoxo

whateve said:


> I think this was sold as a cosmetic case. I have one in different colors in my files, style #4262, possibly called signature toiletry case.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rookie vintage collected

Hi everyone, I haven't been here for while so I hope I'm doing this right. I was hoping to find info or catelog info If anyone has any on the coach 9185 whitney flap dowel bag. Posted creed and pic of the bag. I don't know much about this style but I do love a flap top handle and vtg coach is one of my favorite bands lately!


----------



## katev

Many years ago I posted photos of a red Court 9870 and it was authenticated by @Hyacinth and @DemRam  (see links below) but now I have some questions.

It's finally dawned on me that I didn't post photos of the entire strap in the AT thread and the strap is not adjustable. I am used to Court bags that have adjustable straps, did they ever come with non-adjustable straps? I'm trying to figure out if the strap has been replaced but it matches the color of the bag so it seems original.

Also, the xxxx-xxx serial suggests late 1980s or early 1990s to me (correct?) do you know when Coach produced red Court bags like this? Thanks!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-380#post-16420406

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-381#post-16422015

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-381#post-16423295

ETA: I may have partially answered my own question, thanks to our wonderful library of Coach Catalogs that were provided by @Hyacinth!

This 1990 Fall Catalog page lists a red Court bag with a detachable strap but it doesn't indicate that the strap is adjustable. I measured the strap and it is 44 inches like the catalog, do our resident experts agree that this is probably the same bag? Thanks again!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Many years ago I posted photos of a red Coach 9870 and it was authenticated by @Hyacinth and @DemRam  (see links below) but now I have some questions.
> 
> It's finally dawned on me that I didn't post photos of the entire strap in the AT thread and the strap is not adjustable. I am used to Court bags that have adjustable straps, did they ever come with non-adjustable straps? I'm trying to figure out if the strap has been replaced but it matches the color of the bag so it seems original.
> 
> Also, the xxxx-xxx serial suggests late 1980s or early 1990s to me (correct?) do you know when Coach produced red Court bags like this? Thanks!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-380#post-16420406
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-381#post-16422015
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.577470/page-381#post-16423295
> 
> ETA: I may have partially answered my own question, thanks to our wonderful library of Coach Catalogs that were provided by @Hyacinth!
> 
> This 1990 Fall Catalog page lists a red Court bag with a detachable strap but it doesn't indicate that the strap is adjustable. I measured the strap and it is 44 inches like the catalog, do our resident experts agree that this is probably the same bag? Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5368263




Court Bags from the early 1990s had 44-inch non-adjustable straps and the serial number format is from the early 1990s so I don't see any problem with the strap. The first year Coach made them with a buckle adjustment was probably 1997.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Court Bags from the early 1990s had 44-inch non-adjustable straps and the serial number format is from the early 1990s so I don't see any problem with the strap. The first year Coach made them with a buckle adjustment was probably 1997.



That's great information, thanks so much!


----------



## jandkreider

Authenticators please check this Coach bag
Item:Coach AIDY LANE Pebbled Leather SATCHEL Purse Women Black New NWT
Listing number:115259793088
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/115259793088
Seller and Site: https://www.ebay.com/usr/torch-queen?_trksid=p2047675.m3561.l2559 
Comments: I purchased without knowing to ******************. Here is a picture of the creed that is not in the listing.


----------



## skbt

Hello, could anyone tell me the name or style number of this one? It is a small flap crossbody with magnet closure. Thank you!








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## whateve

skbt said:


> Hello, could anyone tell me the name or style number of this one? It is a small flap crossbody with magnet closure. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com




Sterling clutch.


----------



## skbt

whateve said:


> Sterling clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5370940


Wow it's just next to Taylor Zip! I love them!
Thank you so much *whatever *


----------



## Hyacinth

jandkreider said:


> Authenticators please check this Coach bag
> Item:Coach AIDY LANE Pebbled Leather SATCHEL Purse Women Black New NWT
> Listing number:115259793088
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/115259793088
> Seller and Site: https://www.ebay.com/usr/torch-queen?_trksid=p2047675.m3561.l2559
> Comments: I purchased without knowing to ******************. Here is a picture of the creed that is not in the listing.




This isn't the authentication thread. Please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach selling forum and wait for one of the authenticators who knows recent styles. Also, it's only necessary to post the actual listing URL, for an Ebay listing, not the seller page URL.


----------



## LulaLV

Does anyone know if this little straw clutch has a name? Or approximate year(s) of production? I’m thinking early 2000s … ?


----------



## katev

LulaLV said:


> Does anyone know if this little straw clutch has a name? Or approximate year(s) of production? I’m thinking early 2000s … ?
> View attachment 5372051
> View attachment 5372052
> View attachment 5372053



Cute! What does the inside look like, does it have a lining? Is there a small tag with numbers sewn inside the bag?


----------



## LulaLV

katev said:


> Cute! What does the inside look like, does it have a lining? Is there a small tag with numbers sewn inside the bag?


There are no numbers inside. No tag inside the slip pocket either.  Here’s some pics…


----------



## katev

LulaLV said:


> There are no numbers inside. No tag inside the slip pocket either.  Here’s some pics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372131
> View attachment 5372135



It's very cute and clean and it was made for the retail stores, not the outlets. It reminds me of some of the Bleecker straw bags that coach made in the past, but I would wait for the experts to offer their opinions.


----------



## LulaLV

katev said:


> It's very cute and clean and it was made for the retail stores, not the outlets. It reminds me of some of the Bleecker straw bags that coach made in the past, but I would wait for the experts to offer their opinions.


Thanks dear.  I love this little bag but I’ve had it for so long I can’t remember when or where I got it!


----------



## skbt

Hello, wondering about these two, the Plaza Bag and a small clutch. It seems that both of them have a style number of 9860. I'm not sure if this is the proper thread to ask this question. They just confuse me Thank you so much!


----------



## katev

LulaLV said:


> Does anyone know if this little straw clutch has a name? Or approximate year(s) of production? I’m thinking early 2000s … ?
> View attachment 5372051
> View attachment 5372052
> View attachment 5372053





LulaLV said:


> There are no numbers inside. No tag inside the slip pocket either.  Here’s some pics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372131
> View attachment 5372135





katev said:


> It's very cute and clean and it was made for the retail stores, not the outlets. It reminds me of some of the Bleecker straw bags that coach made in the past, but I would wait for the experts to offer their opinions.





LulaLV said:


> Thanks dear.  I love this little bag but I’ve had it for so long I can’t remember when or where I got it!




It's adorable! Please post pictures of your straw wristlet in this thread. Summer is coming and it is time to start thinking about our most fun and summery bags!





						Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
					

It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

skbt said:


> Hello, wondering about these two, the Plaza Bag and a small clutch. It seems that both of them have a style number of 9860. I'm not sure if this is the proper thread to ask this question. They just confuse me Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5372257
> View attachment 5372259
> View attachment 5372260




Here are notes I made to my text files almost 4 years ago, in my Style Numbers file:

_9860 - Plaza Bag 9x7 (Fall 89) Like Court Bag but with round flap & base, leather lining under flap, Continental Series
9860 - ALSO used for a mid-2000s Pebbled Leather Pouch or baguette style, 8.5x5", see misc-a _(which I saved as "9860_unk pebbled leather pouch from mid-2000s")

Coach on rare occasions used the same number twice. And you'll see a lot more of that in the future, although they might add a letter of the alphabet in front of the numbers for recent styles. They simply ran out of 5-digit style numbers.


----------



## LulaLV

katev said:


> It's adorable! Please post pictures of your straw wristlet in this thread. Summer is coming and it is time to start thinking about our most fun and summery bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
> 
> 
> It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks! Just posted there. 

I also reached out to Coach customer care to see if they could help ID. I’ll update the thread if I’m able to get answers!


----------



## skbt

Hyacinth said:


> Here are notes I made to my text files almost 4 years ago, in my Style Numbers file:
> 
> _9860 - Plaza Bag 9x7 (Fall 89) Like Court Bag but with round flap & base, leather lining under flap, Continental Series
> 9860 - ALSO used for a mid-2000s Pebbled Leather Pouch or baguette style, 8.5x5", see misc-a _(which I saved as "9860_unk pebbled leather pouch from mid-2000s")
> 
> Coach on rare occasions used the same number twice. And you'll see a lot more of that in the future, although they might add a letter of the alphabet in front of the numbers for recent styles. They simply ran out of 5-digit style numbers.



Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## jandkreider

Hyacinth said:


> This isn't the authentication thread. Please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach selling forum and wait for one of the authenticators who knows recent styles. Also, it's only necessary to post the actual listing URL, for an Ebay listing, not the seller page URL.


Sorry I’m a newbie over here. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?
> View attachment 5374246
> View attachment 5374247




The official name isn't in my files but it might have been called a Patent Demi Pouch. It was made in 2000.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

LulaLV said:


> Does anyone know if this little straw clutch has a name? Or approximate year(s) of production? I’m thinking early 2000s … ?
> View attachment 5372051
> View attachment 5372052
> View attachment 5372053


I have 2 of these; one is striped and is #47446. The 2nd one is like yours but white and my notes says it's from 2006/2007 Legacy collection.


----------



## LulaLV

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have 2 of these; one is striped and is #47446. The 2nd one is like yours but white and my notes says it's from 2006/2007 Legacy collection.


Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Florence02420

View attachment 5375450
View attachment 5375450


View attachment 5375451


----------



## Florence02420

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## whateve

Florence02420 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375455
> View attachment 5375456


25422 - Nubuk lizard Caroline made in 2013.


----------



## barcoimage

I’ve only ever see the left stamp with “1941” inside but never with those letters. Does anyone know what it means? It’s on the strap of the Coach Duffle 24


----------



## katev

Does anyone know if the City Bag 9790 was ever made in a camel or putty color? This bag was made in 2002 and in some lighting it looks tan but in other lights it appears to be a paler color. 

I have been surprised by bags before so it may turn out to be a typical British Tan after rehabbing, but I need to repair the strap edging and I would like to know what color I should order. I've been checking the Wayback Machine around this time period but so far I haven't found any City Bags in any color, so I would appreciate your input; thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Does anyone know if the City Bag 9790 was ever made in a camel or putty color? This bag was made in 2002 and in some lighting it looks tan but in other lights it appears to be a paler color.
> 
> I have been surprised by bags before so it may turn out to be a typical British Tan after rehabbing, but I need to repair the strap edging and I would like to know what color I should order. I've been checking the Wayback Machine around this time period but so far I haven't found any City Bags in any color, so I would appreciate your input; thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5376425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376440


I think because it has brass hardware, it probably wasn't called camel. There was a color called acorn in 2002, and another called caramel. I don't know if they were used for classic styles though.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I think because it has brass hardware, it probably wasn't called camel. There was a color called acorn in 2002, and another called caramel. I don't know if they were used for classic styles though.



That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## nevchrist

I would rally appreciate authentication of this bag, the strap and the zipper ring were replaced, the creed number is a factory error, thank you.


----------



## Hyacinth

nevchrist said:


> I would rally appreciate authentication of this bag, the strap and the zipper ring were replaced, the creed number is a factory error, thank you.



Please post at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum. Be sure to follow the instructions at the top of each page and include all the required details listed in that top post.


----------



## nancymac42

Hi All,

I have acquired a second Dakota bag - the first being the "mystery bag" that has been discussed here before (and pictured in one of the photos next to my new bag).  I cannot find my new one in any old catalogs and was hoping that someone might know the name. It is about 10.5" x 7" x3". I have attached photos. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyacinth

nancymac42 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have acquired a second Dakota bag - the first being the "mystery bag" that has been discussed here before (and pictured in one of the photos next to my new bag).  I cannot find my new one in any old catalogs and was hoping that someone might know the name. It is about 10.5" x 7" x3". I have attached photos. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5381676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381684




1- post at the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping Forum (for bags that haven't already been authenticated)

2- follow the instructions and include all the required information listed in the *IMPORTANT - READ ME *post at the top of each page *completely

3- include the names and URLs of all other sites or Groups where the item has been posted for authentication OR identification*


----------



## curlizm487

Trying to find the name of this bag, they didn’t include a photo of the interior so I can’t see a style number


----------



## Lake Effect

barcoimage said:


> I’ve only ever see the left stamp with “1941” inside but never with those letters. Does anyone know what it means? It’s on the strap of the Coach Duffle 24


I am not familiar with newer items but was curious to see if anyone would answer. I can't help but wonder if the 2 and 0 indicate it was produced in 2020, P and what looks like an S?, are plant or other production codes?? 
@houseof999 are you familiar?


----------



## sallellen

curlizm487 said:


> Trying to find the name of this bag, they didn’t include a photo of the interior so I can’t see a style number


Maybe 10209. There are a few on ebay.


----------



## katev

curlizm487 said:


> Trying to find the name of this bag, they didn’t include a photo of the interior so I can’t see a style number



It might be the Hampton's Pebbled Leather Large Hobo 10210, see below.


----------



## curlizm487

sallellen said:


> Maybe 10209. There are a few on ebay.


Thanks!


----------



## curlizm487

katev said:


> It might be the Hampton's Pebbled Leather Large Hobo 10210, see below.
> 
> View attachment 5383002


I believe that’s the one, thanks!


----------



## CherylA

Hi all, wondering if anyone could ID this bag for me? No luck when googling “coach turn lock crossbody top handle”. TIA!


----------



## whateve

CherylA said:


> Hi all, wondering if anyone could ID this bag for me? No luck when googling “coach turn lock crossbody top handle”. TIA!


It looks like the recent remake of the lunchbox, F11785. https://www.coachoutlet.com/products/lunch-pail/F11785.html


----------



## CherylA

whateve said:


> It looks like the recent remake of the lunchbox, F11785. https://www.coachoutlet.com/products/lunch-pail/F11785.html


Thank you so much! I appreciate it


----------



## hikergirl85

I won a large lot ofCoach purses at an auction that I got today. I have noticed I am having a hard time identifying them since most are made in New York City and google isn’t helping.

1. Bone colored leather purse measures 7 inches across and 5 1/2 inches vertically. Serial number 033-1623.

2. light brown? Leather purse measures 9 inches across and 5 1/4 inches vertically. Serial number 992-2330

3. dark brow leather measures 8 3/4 inches across and 5 inches vertically. Serial number 479-0666

4. light brown? Leather purse measures 8 inches across and 5 1/2 inches vertically. Serial number 855-6808


----------



## whateve

hikergirl85 said:


> I won a large lot ofCoach purses at an auction that I got today. I have noticed I am having a hard time identifying them since most are made in New York City and google isn’t helping.
> 
> 1. Bone colored leather purse measures 7 inches across and 5 1/2 inches vertically. Serial number 033-1623.
> 
> 2. light brown? Leather purse measures 9 inches across and 5 1/4 inches vertically. Serial number 992-2330
> 
> 3. dark brow leather measures 8 3/4 inches across and 5 inches vertically. Serial number 479-0666
> 
> 4. light brown? Leather purse measures 8 inches across and 5 1/2 inches vertically. Serial number 855-6808


1. mini pouch #9740, probably mid 80s.
2. small clutch #5110, mid 80s.
3. dinky bag #9375.
4. compartment bag small #9845, late 80s.


----------



## hikergirl85

whateve said:


> 1. mini pouch #9740, probably mid 80s.
> 2. small clutch #5110, mid 80s.
> 3. dinky bag #9375.
> 4. compartment bag small #9845, late 80s.


Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Does anyone know if the City Bag 9790 was ever made in a camel or putty color? This bag was made in 2002 and in some lighting it looks tan but in other lights it appears to be a paler color.
> 
> I have been surprised by bags before so it may turn out to be a typical British Tan after rehabbing, but I need to repair the strap edging and I would like to know what color I should order. I've been checking the Wayback Machine around this time period but so far I haven't found any City Bags in any color, so I would appreciate your input; thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5376425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376440





whateve said:


> I think because it has brass hardware, it probably wasn't called camel. There was a color called acorn in 2002, and another called caramel. I don't know if they were used for classic styles though.



I am finally working on the rehab of this light tan City Bag and so far it doesn't look like British Tan, at least not to my eyes; it appears to be a lighter color. I agree that Camel is unlikely because it has brass hardware. @whateve, can you help me find pictures of the acorn and caramel colors you mentioned, and do you know if the City Bag was ever made in putty? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I am finally working on the rehab of this light tan City Bag and so far it doesn't look like British Tan, at least not to my eyes; it appears to be a lighter color. I agree that Camel is unlikely because it has brass hardware. @whateve, can you help me find pictures of the acorn and caramel colors you mentioned, and do you know if the City Bag was ever made in putty? Thanks!


The city bag was made in putty, but not in 2002.  These are the examples of acorn and caramel I have. It might be another color we don't have cataloged.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> The city bag was made in putty, but not in 2002.  These are the examples of acorn and caramel I have. It might be another color we don't have cataloged.
> 
> View attachment 5392279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392280



Thanks! It might be caramel but it has brass hardware, unlike this wallet,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so maybe not.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

After sorting through 73 pages of Coach bags on ebay, I give up!  About 10-15 years ago, there was a special edition bag made with a guest artist.  I seem to recall her name was Ana and her last name started with Ts...but not 100% on that.  It was beautiful brown leather with either a dragonfly or a butterfly embellishment.  Does anyone recall the name of this bag?  

As an aside, going through ebay for a couple of hours really made me regret many of the bags I've parted with through the years.  Especially the early Legacy line!


----------



## whateve

reneeluvscoach said:


> After sorting through 73 pages of Coach bags on ebay, I give up!  About 10-15 years ago, there was a special edition bag made with a guest artist.  I seem to recall her name was Ana and her last name started with Ts...but not 100% on that.  It was beautiful brown leather with either a dragonfly or a butterfly embellishment.  Does anyone recall the name of this bag?
> 
> As an aside, going through ebay for a couple of hours really made me regret many of the bags I've parted with through the years.  Especially the early Legacy line!


Anna Sui in 2012. There was a dragonfly duffle and another one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













						Anna Sui x Coach
					

I’ve sworn off snarkiness in place of professionalism, but can I get a huge HALLELUJAH?! Don’t judge by the name: it’s called the Duffle Project (out of the New Legacy collection), but this collaboration has… View Full Post




					bagsnob.com


----------



## reneeluvscoach

whateve said:


> Anna Sui in 2012. There was a dragonfly duffle and another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393458
> View attachment 5393459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui x Coach
> 
> 
> I’ve sworn off snarkiness in place of professionalism, but can I get a huge HALLELUJAH?! Don’t judge by the name: it’s called the Duffle Project (out of the New Legacy collection), but this collaboration has… View Full Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagsnob.com



Thank you!


----------



## dollyO

Could any experts on here identify these bags for me?

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

dollyO said:


> Could any experts on here identify these bags for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394448


For bags with random serial numbers, we usually need measurements for identifying but I'll attempt to ID them.

The top one is a Mulberry bag from the Carriage collection made around 1992,  #9899. It should be about 10 x 8 1/2.

The second one could be a Swagger #9820, made in the 80s, if it is 12 x 7 1/2.


----------



## richincleve

I got this purse at an estate sale.  It seems to be an older Coach purse and it's still in really good shape.  Any info on it?  It has a tiny little metal "COACH" emblem on it as well (you can see it on the left side, right next to the metal loop for the zipper pull).


----------



## sallellen

richincleve said:


> I got this purse at an estate sale.  It seems to be an older Coach purse and it's still in really good shape.  Any info on it?  It has a tiny little metal "COACH" emblem on it as well (you can see it on the left side, right next to the metal loop for the zipper pull).
> View attachment 5394849


What an amazing find!!


----------



## sallellen

richincleve said:


> I got this purse at an estate sale.  It seems to be an older Coach purse and it's still in really good shape.  Any info on it?  It has a tiny little metal "COACH" emblem on it as well (you can see it on the left side, right next to the metal loop for the zipper pull).
> View attachment 5394849



Kinda like this one.


----------



## richincleve

sallellen said:


> Kinda like this one.
> View attachment 5395069


Thanks for that pic!

I Googled that # and found this link here about the purse:





__





						Official Coach Spring/Summer 2018 Thread
					

I have to agree. Was hoping for more kisslocks but not the way they're done here. LOVED the Fall2017 doctor's bag kisslocks, but not these boxy ones with essentially non-functioning kisslock sides. Why oh why, Coach?!? Why couldn't you make some non-embellished doctor bags in leathers like the...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




At least that gives me something to go on!


----------



## whateve

richincleve said:


> I got this purse at an estate sale.  It seems to be an older Coach purse and it's still in really good shape.  Any info on it?  It has a tiny little metal "COACH" emblem on it as well (you can see it on the left side, right next to the metal loop for the zipper pull).
> View attachment 5394849


Do you have any other pictures? I'd like to see the metal tag up close and also the inside of the bag. That is an unusual place to put the tag.


----------



## richincleve

whateve said:


> Do you have any other pictures? I'd like to see the metal tag up close and also the inside of the bag. That is an unusual place to put the tag.


The inside of the bag is plain and unlined, as are the little purses at both ends.  No "creed" as they say (?) imprinted on it.

Here is a pic of the little tag:


----------



## whateve

richincleve said:


> The inside of the bag is plain and unlined, as are the little purses at both ends.  No "creed" as they say (?) imprinted on it.
> 
> Here is a pic of the little tag:
> 
> View attachment 5395083


It was probably made in the early 70s.


----------



## dollyO

whateve said:


> For bags with random serial numbers, we usually need measurements for identifying but I'll attempt to ID them.
> 
> The top one is a Mulberry bag from the Carriage collection made around 1992,  #9899. It should be about 10 x 8 1/2.
> 
> The second one could be a Swagger #9820, made in the 80s, if it is 12 x 7 1/2.


Thanks that's very helpful


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

This may be impossible (for now) with the limited info and photos.  I'm guessing that this black Coach bag is an "oliver."  I did some searching with google lens.  Can you tell what it might be?  It has not arrived in my possession yet.  https://shopgoodwill.com/item/143292942  Please and thank you for taking a look!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

ConnieinSeattle said:


> This may be impossible (for now) with the limited info and photos.  I'm guessing that this black Coach bag is an "oliver."  I did some searching with google lens.  Can you tell what it might be?  It has not arrived in my possession yet.  https://shopgoodwill.com/item/143292942  Please and thank you for taking a look!
> 
> View attachment 5396642


----------



## Lake Effect

Agreed, most likely an Oliver. I have one that was one of my first vintage deals and it is one of my most used bags.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Lake Effect said:


> Agreed, most likely an Oliver. I have one that was one of my first vintage deals and it is one of my most used bags.


Thank you!  I'm excited about this bag.


----------



## cola410

Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I just missed it and I’d love to know what to look for to find another. I know it’s Op Art Clover, but I’d like to know the shape name as well. Thank you!


----------



## artax two

cola410 said:


> Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I just missed it and I’d love to know what to look for to find another. I know it’s Op Art Clover, but I’d like to know the shape name as well. Thank you!


I have one shaped like this but in a different pattern. I believe it is Sophia.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> I have one shaped like this but in a different pattern. I believe it is Sophia.





cola410 said:


> Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I just missed it and I’d love to know what to look for to find another. I know it’s Op Art Clover, but I’d like to know the shape name as well. Thank you!


This isn't the Sophia. It was probably called something like Madison top handle pouch.


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> This isn't the Sophia. It was probably called something like Madison top handle pouch.


I opened my big mouth before thinking! Yes awhile back I was researching the color pattern, and found a larger bag called Sophia. I actually found the tag from mine the other day. When I get home I'll see what it calls it.


----------



## sallellen

cola410 said:


> Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I just missed it and I’d love to know what to look for to find another. I know it’s Op Art Clover, but I’d like to know the shape name as well. Thank you!


I believe it's style 44438.


----------



## Hyacinth

cola410 said:


> Can anyone give me the exact name of this bag? I just missed it and I’d love to know what to look for to find another. I know it’s Op Art Clover, but I’d like to know the shape name as well. Thank you!





sallellen said:


> I believe it's style 44438.




44438_MADISON CLOVER PRINT TOP HANDLE POUCH


----------



## hikergirl85

Can someone ID this purse for me? It looks so much like the ergo mixed with the saddle but I’m not having any luck finding it. Thnks guys!








						Coach Tan Leather Purse COA - shopgoodwill.com
					

Coach Tan Leather Purse COA **This item was deemed Authentic by ****************** @ *****************.com - The COA shown at the bottom of this listing is an electronic file only. No physical COA is included with the item. If you would like a copy of the COA, you may save the picture or request...




					shopgoodwill.com


----------



## whateve

hikergirl85 said:


> Can someone ID this purse for me? It looks so much like the ergo mixed with the saddle but I’m not having any luck finding it. Thnks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Tan Leather Purse COA - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Coach Tan Leather Purse COA **This item was deemed Authentic by ****************** @ *****************.com - The COA shown at the bottom of this listing is an electronic file only. No physical COA is included with the item. If you would like a copy of the COA, you may save the picture or request...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com


Lousy pictures! It is probably a sling bag


----------



## hikergirl85

whateve said:


> Lousy pictures! It is probably a sling bag


Thank you! And I know they are, sorry about that


----------



## Veroyoga

I have just received this cutie that I have found on Poshmark.

What's her name, please?

I wonder a little if it's real because there is no number on the label inside, but at the same time, I doesn't look cheap.
Looks like regular Coach quality. 

Does someone else has the same?


----------



## whateve

Veroyoga said:


> I have just received this cutie that I have found on Poshmark.
> 
> What's her name, please?
> 
> I wonder a little if it's real because there is no number on the label inside, but at the same time, I doesn't look cheap.
> Looks like regular Coach quality.
> 
> Does someone else has the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405022


It's probably a mini Bennett. If you are unsure about authenticity, post your question along with all required information in the authenticity thread, located in the shopping section of the Coach forum.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello to the most knowledgeable ladies in Coach world 
After spending time searching pictures and pictures, I come here hoping your can help me to remember/find a particular bag, because I know I have seen it for sure.

It is a satchel with a detachable strap, one of the styles offered with the "Hawaiian" flowers embroidery, like the Mini Bennet that I borrowed to show as example. I kinda remember the style I am looking for had two zippered sections and the middle was open. It could be from 2/3 years ago.

TIA for your time.


----------



## hikergirl85

Hey guys saw this on goodwill website and wanted to know what bag this was?








						Vintage Coach Black Leather Purse - shopgoodwill.com
					

Vintage Coach Black Leather Purse Condition: Good - shows lights signs of wear from normal use Brand: Coach Purse Type: Purse Material: Leather Exterior: Clean Strap Condition: Good Lining:  Clean Odor: No Color: Black Closure: Turnlock Stitching: Good Measurements are provided in the photos for...




					shopgoodwill.com
				



Thanks guys!


----------



## hikergirl85

I forgot to add this purse also.









						Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse - shopgoodwill.com
					

Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Title: Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag PurseItem AttributesBag Height: naExterior Color: MulticolorBrand: CoachDepartment: WomenBag Width: naBag Depth: naExterior Material: naStyle: PursePurse Strap Drop: naCONDITION:Pre-ownedThis item is used and may...




					shopgoodwill.com
				



Purse Dimensions about 5.75" x 4.75


----------



## BeenBurned

hikergirl85 said:


> I forgot to add this purse also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Title: Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag PurseItem AttributesBag Height: naExterior Color: MulticolorBrand: CoachDepartment: WomenBag Width: naBag Depth: naExterior Material: naStyle: PursePurse Strap Drop: naCONDITION:Pre-ownedThis item is used and may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Dimensions about 5.75" x 4.75


That bag can't be ID'ed because it can't be authenticated without a creed photo.


----------



## whateve

hikergirl85 said:


> Hey guys saw this on goodwill website and wanted to know what bag this was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Black Leather Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Black Leather Purse Condition: Good - shows lights signs of wear from normal use Brand: Coach Purse Type: Purse Material: Leather Exterior: Clean Strap Condition: Good Lining:  Clean Odor: No Color: Black Closure: Turnlock Stitching: Good Measurements are provided in the photos for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Looks like a dinky #9375.


----------



## whateve

hikergirl85 said:


> I forgot to add this purse also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Title: Vintage Coach Leather Shoulder Bag PurseItem AttributesBag Height: naExterior Color: MulticolorBrand: CoachDepartment: WomenBag Width: naBag Depth: naExterior Material: naStyle: PursePurse Strap Drop: naCONDITION:Pre-ownedThis item is used and may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Dimensions about 5.75" x 4.75


It's nothing because it is fake.


----------



## hikergirl85

whateve said:


> It's nothing because it is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## goldenbagopp

Coach soho bag? does anyone know the exact name? it's made from Italy and but there isn't a serial number so is it authentic?


----------



## whateve

goldenbagopp said:


> Coach soho bag? does anyone know the exact name? it's made from Italy and but there isn't a serial number so is it authentic?


It's fake.


----------



## goldenbagopp

whateve said:


> It's fake.


Do you know which exact model of coach bag its a fake of? i didn't think it could be fake since the design looks unqiue


----------



## Hyacinth

goldenbagopp said:


> Do you know which exact model of coach bag its a fake of? i didn't think it could be fake since the design looks unqiue




What exactly do you mean by "unique"? I always thought that it meant "one of a kind" and why would being unique indicate that it's genuine?

Some fakes are created solely out of the mind of the fakers, some are almost exact copies of genuine Coaches, and fakes are found at all points in between. It's NOT an exact copy of anything - the fake C lining combined with Cs on the outside, creed patch and stamp, outside color combination, "leather" texture that probably means it's vinyl, really BAD copy of the Coach logo on the creed, statement on the creed that it was made of "top grain suede trimmed with natural cowhide leather" although the bag is obviously fabric, and the lack of a serial number in a bag style and size that SHOULD have one - NONE of those would ever be found on or in a genuine Coach.

And why do people think that counterfeiters are incapable of copying genuine items?

If you bought that recently, you need to insist on a full refund. If you need any other Coach purchases authenticated, please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach shopping forum. Follow the directions in the post at the top of each page in that thread.


----------



## goldenbagopp

Hyacinth said:


> What exactly do you mean by "unique"? I always thought that it meant "one of a kind" and why would being unique indicate that it's genuine?
> 
> Some fakes are created solely out of the mind of the fakers, some are almost exact copies of genuine Coaches, and fakes are found at all points in between. It's NOT an exact copy of anything - the fake C lining combined with Cs on the outside, creed patch and stamp, outside color combination, "leather" texture that probably means it's vinyl, really BAD copy of the Coach logo on the creed, statement on the creed that it was made of "top grain suede trimmed with natural cowhide leather" although the bag is obviously fabric, and the lack of a serial number in a bag style and size that SHOULD have one - NONE of those would ever be found on or in a genuine Coach.
> 
> And why do people think that counterfeiters are incapable of copying genuine items?


hey i wasn't trying to start something, it's what i genuinely thought that it looked unique because i cant find it similar ones online and have minimal knowledge of knockoffs/genuine which is why i came here for help


----------



## Hyacinth

goldenbagopp said:


> hey i wasn't trying to start something, it's what i genuinely thought that it looked unique because i cant find it similar ones online and have minimal knowledge of knockoffs/genuine which is why i came here for help



"Unique" isn't necessarily a good thing. As I said before, there are plenty of "unique" fakes out there and plenty of very close fakes as well. Finding other examples of the same style doesn't mean anything either, they could be just as fake as the first one, or have small differences in details that an inexperienced buyer wouldn't notice, like in the serial number codes or fonts, or even something that most buyers don't notice like a creed stamp that says a bag is made of leather when it's actually fabric, which is a mistake many of the early counterfeiters made, especially in places where English wasn't the primary language. 

With a brand as widely faked as Coach, the only safe thing is to have any potential purchases authenticated here before buying. And unless you yourself bought a Coach item directly from a Coach store, it's best to have it authenticated before asking for a style name or identification.


----------



## goldenbagopp

Thank you, going through the thread i think I understand more on distinguishing the difference as my fake bag has a lacking craftsmanship. I still think its a cool bag so I'll keep it around, thanks again


----------



## orangekitty121

Can anyone ID this black bifold kisslock wallet? 
It says "made in mexico" on the inside - not sure if that means it might not be authentic









						Coach Vintage Leather Wallet Black
					

Shop woodsoncrescent's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Coach Vintage Leather Wallet in Black. Smooth leather. Gold hardware. Snap closure. Coin compartment. Full length bill compartment, 4 slip pockets, & 6 card slots. Very good...




					poshmark.com


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Does anyone know if the City Bag 9790 was ever made in a camel or putty color? This bag was made in 2002 and in some lighting it looks tan but in other lights it appears to be a paler color.
> 
> I have been surprised by bags before so it may turn out to be a typical British Tan after rehabbing, but I need to repair the strap edging and I would like to know what color I should order. I've been checking the Wayback Machine around this time period but so far I haven't found any City Bags in any color, so I would appreciate your input; thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5376425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376440




Did Coach ever make the City Bag 9790 in saddle color with brass hardware?

I am still trying to figure out the color of this bag. I have studied the catalogs and I don't think that it is british tan, tabac, beige, putty, taupe, caramel, camel, or honey - but I am not sure.

I've also scoured the Wayback Machine and I couldn't find any City Bags (of any color) listed during 2002 or 2003 but I know that they made them because I have this one!

I've also found another example of this same color city bag from 2002 on Poshmark, see the link below: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...ther-Crossbody-Purse-627e9247ac97027f297df422

I'm leaning toward saddle color but I don't know if the City Bag was ever offered in saddle? The pictures below were taken both without and with flash and I would greatly appreciate hearing the opinions of my fellow Coachies! Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Did Coach ever make the City Bag 9790 in saddle color with brass hardware?
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the color of this bag. I have studied the catalogs and I don't think that it is british tan, tabac, beige, putty, taupe, caramel, camel, or honey - but I am not sure.
> 
> I've also scoured the Wayback Machine and I couldn't find any City Bags (of any color) listed during 2002 or 2003 but I know that they made them because I have this one!
> 
> I've also found another example of this same color city bag from 2002 on Poshmark, see the link below: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-...ther-Crossbody-Purse-627e9247ac97027f297df422
> 
> I'm leaning toward saddle color but I don't know if the City Bag was ever offered in saddle? The pictures below were taken both without and with flash and I would greatly appreciate hearing the opinions of my fellow Coachies! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5409927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409928




You could post a photo of the creed and serial so we could narrow the timeframe down. It's a lot less work than looking through more than 2 decades of City Bag production. Once you narrow the approximate date down, the Vintage Catalogs thread is where to start.

If it's from 2002 or 2003, it would also  help to know if it was probably made in the US for the boutiques so that it might be in someone's paper catalog. If it was an early Made in China bag for the outlets it might be almost impossible to nail down the exact color, just like what we've seen with those various blues in the MFF bags from the 2004 to 2006 period. If it was made in the early 2000s it's VERY unlikely to be an early color like Tabac or Putty.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> You could post a photo of the creed and serial so we could narrow the timeframe down. It's a lot less work than looking through more than 2 decades of City Bag production. Once you narrow the approximate date down, the Vintage Catalogs thread is where to start.
> 
> If it's from 2002 or 2003, it would also  help to know if it was probably made in the US for the boutiques so that it might be in someone's paper catalog. If it was an early Made in China bag for the outlets it might be almost impossible to nail down the exact color, just like what we've seen with those various blues in the MFF bags from the 2004 to 2006 period. If it was made in the early 2000s it's VERY unlikely to be an early color like Tabac or Putty.



Sorry I forgot to repost the creed picture! I've been on the hunt for the color of this bag for some time now. It was made in China in 2002 for the Coach boutique stores but it sold as an FP Delete, probably at the outlet.

Digging through catalogs and the Wayback wasn't my 1st choice but I still haven't had much luck finding anything about this color of City Bag! I would be tempted to call it camel but it has brass hardware instead of nickel. I was thinking of saddle but I don't know if the City Bag was ever made in a saddle/brass combo?


----------



## snappletini

Hi. I can't find much info on the Coach 4952 Suede bucket bag (Sonoma?). Does anyone have reference info? Thanks!


----------



## Hyacinth

snappletini said:


> Hi. I can't find much info on the Coach 4952 Suede bucket bag (Sonoma?). Does anyone have reference info? Thanks!




It's a Helen's Legacy Nubuc from around 1997. Here's the 1997 Holiday catalog pages, click to enlarge:


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Sorry I forgot to repost the creed! I've been on the hunt for the color of this bag for some time now. It was made in China in 2002 for the Coach boutique stores but it sold as an FP Delete, probably at the outlet.
> 
> Digging through catalogs and the Wayback wasn't my 1st choice but I still haven't had much luck finding anything about this color of City Bag! I would be tempted to call it camel but it has brass hardware instead of nickel.
> 
> View attachment 5409997




The only tan color available with brass hardware from late 2002-early 2003 that I can find was called Doe, but in the catalog it looks like BT, quite a bit darker than the bag in your photo. The majority of leather Coaches for the boutiques were already using mostly nickel hardware by around 2003.

The Classic styles were being phased out in the early 2000s, none appear in the catalogs and only 1 or 2 on the website but the Wayback isn't complete, and I think that bag may be one of the early classic styles that were being made, or at least tested, in China for the outlets. You bought it in 2019





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



so there's no way to know for sure that it was made for the boutiques, the outlet stamp was used on bags designed specifically for the Factory Stores too. The F code for outlet-only styles didn't come into use until several years later, in mid-2006, so there was really no way to tell boutique transfers from outlet-specific items until then.

At least one other City Bag is in my files with a Made in China creed from the same Chinese plant and with an outlet stamp from just 4 months later, April 2003. The serial number and creed fonts are the same, the different in the creeds is that the newer one has the "burnished" creed wording.




ETA - and from August 2003:




But I still can't tell you the name of the color. If it was made for the outlets, you'd probably need to find one with the original price tag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, hopefully you can help me with this one. I was going to post on the authentication thread, but the link to the Ebay listing was old and no longer active, so I only have this one picture as I found it on a Google search about Sonoma bags.
This seems to be a tote, carryall. I have checked all the catalogs I have found, and no similar photos.
The picture on Google had "very rare Coach Sonoma... and that's it, as I said the link was dead.

TIA


----------



## whateve

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, hopefully you can help me with this one. I was going to post on the authentication thread, but the link to the Ebay listing was old and no longer active, so I only have this one picture as I found it on a Google search about Sonoma bags.
> This seems to be a tote, carryall. I have checked all the catalogs I have found, and no similar photos.
> The picture on Google had "very rare Coach Sonoma... and that's it, as I said the link was dead.
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 5411850


It's not a Sonoma. It's a Sheridan. I have it in my files as "unknown."


----------



## WishingonaCoach

whateve said:


> It's not a Sonoma. It's a Sheridan. I have it in my files as "unknown."



Yes of course a Sheridan, duh! Brain f.... 

So as unknown means no style number, no official name..... bummer! Thank you as usual whateve!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> The only tan color available with brass hardware from late 2002-early 2003 that I can find was called Doe, but in the catalog it looks like BT, quite a bit darker than the bag in your photo. The majority of leather Coaches for the boutiques were already using mostly nickel hardware by around 2003.
> 
> The Classic styles were being phased out in the early 2000s, none appear in the catalogs and only 1 or 2 on the website but the Wayback isn't complete, and I think that bag may be one of the early classic styles that were being made, or at least tested, in China for the outlets. You bought it in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so there's no way to know for sure that it was made for the boutiques, the outlet stamp was used on bags designed specifically for the Factory Stores too. The F code for outlet-only styles didn't come into use until several years later, in mid-2006, so there was really no way to tell boutique transfers from outlet-specific items until then.
> 
> At least one other City Bag is in my files with a Made in China creed from the same Chinese plant and with an outlet stamp from just 4 months later, April 2003. The serial number and creed fonts are the same, the different in the creeds is that the newer one has the "burnished" creed wording.
> 
> View attachment 5410037
> 
> 
> ETA - and from August 2003:
> 
> View attachment 5410041
> 
> 
> But I still can't tell you the name of the color. If it was made for the outlets, you'd probably need to find one with the original price tag.



Thanks so much, I really appreciate your information. I find that figuring out the colors of vintage bags can be very challenging - and sometimes you just can't do it!


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Yes of course a Sheridan, duh! Brain f....
> 
> So as unknown means no style number, no official name..... bummer! Thank you as usual whateve!




We have measurements, 16x12 inches which means a briefcase or business tote. And also photos with a Made in Italy creed patch, but no name or serial number. Maybe if anyone has paper catalogs from around 1992-1996 they could check the Business section? The most likely years since it doesn't have a serial would probably be 1992-1994.













It's similar to and the same size as the 4220 Sheridan Hollister Tote but the Hollister doesn't have any outside pockets or that smooth leather panel right above the base. It's not a Wendell Tote either.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hyacinth said:


> We have measurements, 16x12 inches which means a briefcase or business tote. And also photos with a Made in Italy creed patch, but no name or serial number. Maybe if anyone has paper catalogs from around 1992-1996 they could check the Business section? The most likely years since it doesn't have a serial would probably be 1992-1994.
> 
> View attachment 5412156
> View attachment 5412157
> View attachment 5412158
> View attachment 5412159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412160
> View attachment 5412161
> View attachment 5412162
> 
> 
> 
> It's similar to and the same size as the 4220 Sheridan Hollister Tote but the Hollister doesn't have any outside pockets or that smooth leather panel right above the base. It's not a Wendell Tote either.



Thank you so much Hyacinth, this helps a lot because on the catalogs I checked I was looking for purses,  not on the business section. I will take another look, but if you ladies have not found it by now, I doubt I will.


----------



## katev

I'm trying to figure out what kind of a fastener is a snaplock and what style of bags had them?

I recently mistakenly referred to the fastener on a vintage Studio Flap Bag as a "snaplock" and @Hyacinth kindly told me that it is actually called a "magnetic snap" (thank you!)

I know that I have heard the term "snaplock" used before but I don't know which bags actually had a snaplock? I was thinking that it might be the unusual closure found on the Chrystie bags but I have a lovely Roll Bag 9044 (and I think that it has the same kind of fastener as the Chrysties ?) and the Coach catalog describes it as having a "springlock", see pics below.

So does anyone know if Coach used the terms "Snaplock" and "Springlock" interchangeably or is the snaplock yet still another type of fastening?

I just want to make sure that I am using the descriptive terms correctly, thanks!


----------



## Crystal2022

Hello everyone, my name is Crystal and I am new here. I have been looking around and all this info and pictures and links! It's going to take me a while, so I hope not to be doing anything wrong in the meantime.

I love Coach purses and I normally buy at the Outlets when I can afford it, but lately I have been paying attention to the vintage bags, after being told that the vintage leather can be cleaned and fixed, so I would like to learn and do that.

I want to ask for recommendations if it's OK. I prefer bags in odd shapes, not really the typical square or round ones. I remember seeing one like a taco, other like an hexagon, one looked like a trapezoid... I should have written the info down, my fault. 

If you could give me some names/pointers to start looking, I would really appreciate it. TU


----------



## sallellen

Crystal2022 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Crystal and I am new here. I have been looking around and all this info and pictures and links! It's going to take me a while, so I hope not to be doing anything wrong in the meantime.
> 
> I love Coach purses and I normally buy at the Outlets when I can afford it, but lately I have been paying attention to the vintage bags, after being told that the vintage leather can be cleaned and fixed, so I would like to learn and do that.
> 
> I want to ask for recommendations if it's OK. I prefer bags in odd shapes, not really the typical square or round ones. I remember seeing one like a taco, other like an hexagon, one looked like a trapezoid... I should have written the info down, my fault.
> 
> If you could give me some names/pointers to start looking, I would really appreciate it. TU


Welcome, Crystal!
There are vintage Coach catalogs here that you might enjoy looking through:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-catalogs.1045341/


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I'm trying to figure out what kind of a fastener is a snaplock and what style of bags had them?
> 
> I recently mistakenly referred to the fastener on a vintage Studio Flap Bag as a "snaplock" and @Hyacinth kindly told me that it is actually called a "magnetic snap" (thank you!)
> 
> I know that I have heard the term "snaplock" used before but I don't know which bags actually had a snaplock? I was thinking that it might be the unusual closure found on the Chrystie bags but I have a lovely Roll Bag 9044 (and I think that it has the same kind of fastener as the Chrysties ?) and the Coach catalog describes it as having a "springlock", see pics below.
> 
> So does anyone know if Coach used the terms "Snaplock" and "Springlock" interchangeably or is the snaplock yet still another type of fastening?
> 
> I just want to make sure that I am using the descriptive terms correctly, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5413200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413206




Closure names can be confusing. What I call a Magnetic Snap is usually at least in older catalogs called a "magnetic snap closure" by Coach. That's the style we're most familiar with and that Coach is still using, there were two or three different sizes available, each by different manufacturers IIRC. There was also the Springlock, like the one on your Roll Bag, and a Touchlock style used on the 1992 Camden Classics and a few other lines.


If you look through the Coach Reference subforum, Vintage Coach Catalogs thread for the 1992 Fall Special Edition catalog, you'll find examples of the two older and now discontinued closure designs, Springlock and Touchlock. "Snaplock" is harder to pin down and might just be a catch-all term for the small snaps usually found on wallets and other small items, I can't find any *official* use by Coach of that term after searching the forums and my own files. We may have been using it interchangeably for "Springlock" so I should probably stop using it.


			https://forum.purseblog.com/search/1509596/?q=snaplock&o=date
		


Springlocks and Touchlocks were only used for a short time because the small spring mechanism inside both styles could break or come loose and replacements got harder and harder to find. The solid Magnetic Snap Closures were pretty much foolproof as long as one piece was "male" and the other "female".  


Here's an example of the Touchlock:





Hope that helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Closure names can be confusing. What I call a Magnetic Snap is usually at least in older catalogs called a "magnetic snap closure" by Coach. That's the style we're most familiar with and that Coach is still using, there were two or three different sizes available, each by different manufacturers IIRC. There was also the Springlock, like the one on your Roll Bag, and a Touchlock style used on the 1992 Camden Classics and a few other lines.
> 
> 
> If you look through the Coach Reference subforum, Vintage Coach Catalogs thread for the 1992 Fall Special Edition catalog, you'll find examples of the two older and now discontinued closure designs, Springlock and Touchlock. "Snaplock" is harder to pin down and might just be a catch-all term for the small snaps usually found on wallets and other small items, I can't find any *official* use by Coach of that term after searching the forums and my own files. We may have been using it interchangeably for "Springlock" so I should probably stop using it.
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/search/1509596/?q=snaplock&o=date
> 
> 
> 
> Springlocks and Touchlocks were only used for a short time because the small spring mechanism inside both styles could break or come loose and replacements got harder and harder to find. The solid Magnetic Snap Closures were pretty much foolproof as long as one piece was "male" and the other "female".
> 
> 
> Here's an example of the Touchlock:
> View attachment 5417305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps clear up any confusion.



Thank you so much for all of this valuable information! And now I am wondering about the clasps on my Kristen bags!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Thank you so much for all of this valuable information! And now I am wondering about the clasps on my Kristen bags!




I never saw a name for those.  

But it doesn't seem like they're as prone to failure as the old Springlocks and Touchlocks. At least I hope not since I have 7 or 8 Kristin styles that i LOVE. I wonder if they even use a spring of any kind on the lock, or if it just uses some kind of metal-on-metal pressure instead of a spring. Whatever they used, it seems durable. If anyone has had different experiences, I'd love to hear them.

*ETA *- OK, I took a very quick look (Hey, gimme a break, the Top Chef Final is on!!!) There's definitely a spring in there but it seems pretty durable. I'm not sure if the clasp would stay closed if the spring breaks, and hope I don't ever have to find out.


----------



## Crystal2022

sallellen said:


> Welcome, Crystal!
> There are vintage Coach catalogs here that you might enjoy looking through:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-catalogs.1045341/



Oh!!!! Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction. Everything is so new and confusing, I will get it eventually, LOL

I already saw a couple that caught my eye, going on a search and then to that other place to get it authenticated, I know nothing about how to do that myself (I hope to learn).


----------



## Jacynthe

Crystal2022 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Crystal and I am new here. I have been looking around and all this info and pictures and links! It's going to take me a while, so I hope not to be doing anything wrong in the meantime.
> 
> I love Coach purses and I normally buy at the Outlets when I can afford it, but lately I have been paying attention to the vintage bags, after being told that the vintage leather can be cleaned and fixed, so I would like to learn and do that.
> 
> I want to ask for recommendations if it's OK. I prefer bags in odd shapes, not really the typical square or round ones. I remember seeing one like a taco, other like an hexagon, one looked like a trapezoid... I should have written the info down, my fault.
> 
> If you could give me some names/pointers to start looking, I would really appreciate it. TU



Hi @Crystal2022 ! The taco shaped one (I think) is the Kimball. There is another one called Megan (9921) which has an interesting shape. I have two others that would be sort of trapezoid / hexagon shape but do not recall the name. If I can find the names, I'll post them. WARNING: vintage is Coach is highly addictive!


----------



## sallellen

Jacynthe said:


> Hi @Crystal2022 ! The taco shaped one (I think) is the Kimball. There is another one called Megan (9921) which has an interesting shape. I have two others that would be sort of trapezoid / hexagon shape but do not recall the name. If I can find the names, I'll post them. WARNING: vintage is Coach is highly addictive!


----------



## Jacynthe

Thank you @sallellen!


----------



## sallellen

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you @sallellen!


You're welcome!


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I never saw a name for those.
> 
> But it doesn't seem like they're as prone to failure as the old Springlocks and Touchlocks. At least I hope not since I have 7 or 8 Kristin styles that i LOVE. I wonder if they even use a spring of any kind on the lock, or if it just uses some kind of metal-on-metal pressure instead of a spring. Whatever they used, it seems durable. If anyone has had different experiences, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> *ETA *- OK, I took a very quick look (Hey, gimme a break, the Top Chef Final is on!!!) There's definitely a spring in there but it seems pretty durable. I'm not sure if the clasp would stay closed if the spring breaks, and hope I don't ever have to find out.



I love the Kristen bags too! I have several of them but the one that I use the most frequently is this little Kristin Crossbody with the built-in wallet. It's perfect for strolling around hands-free on beautiful summer day like today!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Hello,

Please can you help me to identify the colour of this cute little 2014 Bleeker Mini Duffle? It’s a muted brown. 
I’ve read about Mink and Olive but have been unable to colour-match.

MTIA

Zoe xx


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> I love the Kristen bags too! I have several of them but the one that I use the most frequently is this little Kristin Crossbody with the built-in wallet. It's perfect for strolling around hands-free on beautiful summer day like today!
> 
> View attachment 5418035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418036




Yes, that's a great little bag, a ton of utility in a very small and convenient package.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, that's a great little bag, a ton of utility in a very small and convenient package.



Thanks, the funny thing is that I almost didn't buy it! Years ago I was in Orlando and I stopped at the Vineland Coach Outlet and they had this little black leather Kristin crossbody 45128 available for only $82 (MSRP $158). I hesitated to buy it because I have so many bags and I wasn't sure that I needed another one. Turns out that it was a good investment because it is one of the bags that I use most frequently! It was the last black one that they had but they also had several of them in marcasite, and I wish that I had also gotten one of those!


----------



## katev

Today I thrifted a black Beaumont Satchel 9871 (USA 1998) that was quickly authenticated by @Hyacinth - thank you!
This is my first experience with this cute and practical bag and I am trying to learn more about it.

I have seen several online references to the Beaumont bag as the "Speedy Doctors Bag" so I am wondering if that was ever a real name for this bag?

The picture below is from the 1998 Holiday Preview Catalog and it just lists the bag as the "Beaumont Satchel" so I am guessing that the Doctor's Bag name is only a nickname, right?  The shape of the bag does remind me of an old-fashioned Doctor's Satchel so I can understand the association.

I'd appreciate any information you can share about the Beaumont Satchel 9871, thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> Today I thrifted a black Beaumont Satchel 9871 (USA 1998) that was quickly authenticated by @Hyacinth - thank you!
> This is my first experience with this cute and practical bag and I am trying to learn more about it.
> 
> I have seen several online references to the Beaumont bag as the "Speedy Doctors Bag" so I am wondering if that was that ever a real name for this bag?
> 
> The picture below is from the 1998 Holiday Preview Catalog and it just lists the bag as the "Beaumont Satchel" so I am guessing that the Doctor's Bag name is only a nickname, right?  The shape of the bag does remind me of an old-fashioned Doctor's Satchel so I can understand the association.
> 
> I'd appreciate any information you can share about the Beaumont Satchel 9871, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5418900




"Doctors Bag" is a generic style description that many handbag makers and sellers use. AFAIK, Coach has probably never used it officially. or, if they did it was probably only for a short time.

*"Speedy" *is a REGISTERED Trademark in the US and internationally. It is illegal for anyone other than LOUIS VUITTON MALLETIER  to use it to describe bags, small leather goods, or any other items mentioned in the trademark registration. The registration goes back at least as far as 2004 and possibly before that.

Justia Trademarks Categories Leather goods SPEEDY - Trademark Details :








						SPEEDY Trademark of LOUIS VUITTON MALLETIER - Registration Number 3512709 - Serial Number 79042018 :: Justia Trademarks
					

Leather and imitation leather products, namely, [ boxes of leather or imitation leather for packaging and carrying goods, trunks, suitcases, traveling sets comprised of bags or luggage, traveling bags, luggage, garment bags for travel, hatboxes for travel, unfitted vanity cases sold empty...




					trademarks.justia.com


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> "Doctors Bag" is a generic style description that many handbag makers and sellers use. AFAIK, Coach has probably never used it officially. or, if they did it was probably only for a short time.
> 
> *"Speedy" *is a REGISTERED Trademark in the US and internationally. It is illegal for anyone other than LOUIS VUITTON MALLETIER  to use it to describe bags, small leather goods, or any other items mentioned in the trademark registration. The registration goes back at least as far as 2004 and probably before that.
> 
> Justia Trademarks Categories Leather goods SPEEDY - Trademark Details :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEEDY Trademark of LOUIS VUITTON MALLETIER - Registration Number 3512709 - Serial Number 79042018 :: Justia Trademarks
> 
> 
> Leather and imitation leather products, namely, [ boxes of leather or imitation leather for packaging and carrying goods, trunks, suitcases, traveling sets comprised of bags or luggage, traveling bags, luggage, garment bags for travel, hatboxes for travel, unfitted vanity cases sold empty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trademarks.justia.com



Great information, I'm glad that I asked and I definitely won't call my new Beaumont bag "Speedy" thanks so much!

BTW, here is one example of the Beaumont described as "Speedy" and I've seen other examples, too!








						Coach 9871 Vintage Beaumont Brown Leather Speedy Doctor Satchel EUC  | eBay
					

However, it is not perfect. Zippers work great. Adjustable and removable long strap with 20"+ drop.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Debbini

Coach made the Willis in a mahogany color, did they also make it in a Teak color?


----------



## Hyacinth

Debbini said:


> Coach made the Willis in a mahogany color, did they also make it in a Teak color?




I'm not aware of any color for vintage Willises called Teak. If it was a non-vintage color I wouldn't know anything about it.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please can you help me to identify the colour of this cute little 2014 Bleeker Mini Duffle? It’s a muted brown.
> I’ve read about Mink and Olive but have been unable to colour-match.
> 
> MTIA
> 
> Zoe xx


Hello there,
Can anyone help me please?  Sorry to ask and happy to wait if appropriate…
Thank you, as always
Zoe xx


----------



## Debbini

Hyacinth said:


> I'm not aware of any color for vintage Willises called Teak. If it was a non-vintage color I wouldn't know anything about it.


Thank you Hyacinth!


----------



## katev

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please can you help me to identify the colour of this cute little 2014 Bleeker Mini Duffle? It’s a muted brown.
> I’ve read about Mink and Olive but have been unable to colour-match.
> 
> MTIA
> 
> Zoe xx




There should be a small cloth tag inside with the model number, that would help you start to look


----------



## snappletini

Hi, could someone ID this bag. Thank you.









						Great Coach shoulder bag
					

Shop mamak0's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Awesome Coach shoulder bag, really dark brown, very soft leather, very good condition.   Nonsmoking home. Offers considered. Bundle for b-i-g discounts!




					poshmark.com


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

katev said:


> There should be a small cloth tag inside with the model number, that would help you start to look


Thank you, I should have added that.
Style is 32281, creed is G1481-32281.
There’s a small thread dedicated to these mini duffles but I can’t identify the colour of mind from the descriptions alone.

Any help appreciated

Zoe xx


----------



## katev

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please can you help me to identify the colour of this cute little 2014 Bleeker Mini Duffle? It’s a muted brown.
> I’ve read about Mink and Olive but have been unable to colour-match.
> 
> MTIA
> 
> Zoe xx




Maybe you can try Coach Customer Service and ask them what colors were offered for that bag; or find one like it offered for sale NWT so you can read the color code on the tag.


----------



## Lake Effect

snappletini said:


> Hi, could someone ID this bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Coach shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop mamak0's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Awesome Coach shoulder bag, really dark brown, very soft leather, very good condition.   Nonsmoking home. Offers considered. Bundle for b-i-g discounts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Spectator Bag, style 9796, NYC so just before 1987. Nice starter rehab bag.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, while doing a Google search for another bag, I noticed this one that at first looked to me like a Watson, but then I saw a picture of a creed next to it, that I imagine belongs to the same bag, and it seems to be from the 60/70s IIRC. I checked the catalogs posted here (thanks for sharing), but I could find nothing similar. I was told that it could be a 9530 but the pictures I saw have a different strap.
Any ideas, TIA


----------



## sallellen

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, while doing a Google search for another bag, I noticed this one that at first looked to me like a Watson, but then I saw a picture of a creed next to it, that I imagine belongs to the same bag, and it seems to be from the 60/70s IIRC. I checked the catalogs posted here (thanks for sharing), but I could find nothing similar. I was told that it could be a 9530 but the pictures I saw have a different strap.
> Any ideas, TIA
> 
> View attachment 5420510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420511


----------



## Hyacinth

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, while doing a Google search for another bag, I noticed this one that at first looked to me like a Watson, but then I saw a picture of a creed next to it, that I imagine belongs to the same bag, and it seems to be from the 60/70s IIRC. I checked the catalogs posted here (thanks for sharing), but I could find nothing similar. I was told that it could be a 9530 but the pictures I saw have a different strap.
> Any ideas, TIA
> 
> View attachment 5420510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420511




It was made in the late 1980s or more likely late 1990 according to the details and wording on the creed, no earlier. The "Made in the United States" indicates it was made after 1987, and the Bean Bag creed makes it even more recent, late 1990.

What would point you to the 1960s or 1970s?


ETA - The timeframe fits the 9825 Mini Bag that sallellen posted perfectly.


----------



## Crystal2022

Hyacinth said:


> It was made in the late 1980s or more likely late 1990 according to the details and wording on the creed, no earlier. The "Made in the United States" indicates it was made after 1987, and the Bean Bag creed makes it even more recent, late 1990.
> 
> What would point you to the 1960s or 1970s?
> 
> 
> ETA - The timeframe fits the 9825 Mini Bag that sallellen posted perfectly.



Hello, I am new and still a lot to learn, but I am confused... I was told that when a creed says Bean Bag is fake. I used search and found several posts saying that some were real (done by accident or something like that), so how to tell? I honestly am confused, please forgive me.


----------



## Hyacinth

Crystal2022 said:


> Hello, I am new and still a lot to learn, but I am confused... I was told that when a creed says Bean Bag is fake. I used search and found several posts saying that some were real (done by accident or something like that), so how to tell? I honestly am confused, please forgive me.



You can tell by posting in the Authenticate This Coach thread and letting the authenticators compare the details of the creed and serial number with both real and fake examples. Random posts on the internet are dangerous. They may have been written by an actual expert or, as is much more likely, by someone who read somewhere blah blah blah and of course that information was probably copied from someone else who also got it completely wrong. That's one reason why sites like tPF exist, so people can actually find *accurate* answers.

The "always fake" statement has been corrected by me a number of times, my first corrections were as far back as 2014 and have been posted not just here but also in Ebay's now-deleted Guides section. The first ones were posted at Ebay on May 23, 2014 and reposted here at tPF on June 24, 2019 and which I believe was itself a repost of an earlier correction. There's also a Cached page at the Wayback Machine of the original Ebay addition to the Guide pages that I mentioned was originally published on May 24, 2014, the page was Cached in 2018:





						The Curious Case Of The Coach Bean Bag | eBay
					

Those vintage Coaches that sometimes show up in the secondary market with creeds that start "This is a Coach BEAN Bag..." have always been a puzzle. There never seemed to be any reason for Coach to make...



					web.archive.org
				




Yet ANOTHER update was posted by me here at tPF on April 22, 2014:





						answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
					

Before I post please can you direct me to the mulberry post for authentication? Thanks so much http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I'm going into detail because I've read comments a while back from one person who REALLY should know better about how I was "putting out incorrect information". The accusation was made AFTER those corrections had been publicly posted and available for years, so I hope the person or persons involved finally gets the message.

When coming across contradictory information, ASK. *Most of the time *it's a pretty safe bet that the newer information is probably BUT NOT ALWAYS the correct information. Don't depend on anonymous posters showing off their "knowledge" by posting replies at Ask Yahoo or some other fountain of useless information. Always try to find someplace where the posters actually know what they're talking about and can prove it.


----------



## Crystal2022

Hyacinth said:


> You can tell by posting in the Authenticate This Coach thread and letting the authenticators compare the details of the creed and serial number with both real and fake examples. Random posts on the internet are dangerous. They may have been written by an actual expert or, as is much more likely, by someone who read somewhere blah blah blah and of course that information was probably copied from someone else who also got it completely wrong. That's one reason why sites like tPF exist, so people can actually find *accurate* answers.
> 
> The "always fake" statement has been corrected by me a number of times, my first corrections were as far back as 2014 and have been posted not just here but also in Ebay's now-deleted Guides section. The first ones were posted at Ebay on May 23, 2014 and reposted here at tPF on June 24, 2019 and which I believe was itself a repost of an earlier correction. There's also a Cached page at the Wayback Machine of the original Ebay addition to the Guide pages that I mentioned was originally published on May 24, 2014, the page was Cached in 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Curious Case Of The Coach Bean Bag | eBay
> 
> 
> Those vintage Coaches that sometimes show up in the secondary market with creeds that start "This is a Coach BEAN Bag..." have always been a puzzle. There never seemed to be any reason for Coach to make...
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ANOTHER update was posted by me here at tPF on April 22, 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
> 
> 
> Before I post please can you direct me to the mulberry post for authentication? Thanks so much http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going into detail because I've read comments a while back from one person who REALLY should know better about how I was "putting out incorrect information". The accusation was made AFTER those corrections had been publicly posted and available for years, so I hope the person or persons involved finally gets the message.
> 
> When coming across contradictory information, ASK. *Most of the time *it's a pretty safe bet that the newer information is probably BUT NOT ALWAYS the correct information. Don't depend on anonymous posters showing off their "knowledge" by posting replies at Ask Yahoo or some other fountain of useless information. Always try to find someplace where the posters actually know what they're talking about and can prove it.



I see, in this case (and in general) asking about the specific bag is the best approach, got it!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

katev said:


> Maybe you can try Coach Customer Service and ask them what colors were offered for that bag; or find one like it offered for sale NWT so you can read the color code on the tag.


Thank you.  Coach CS in the UK haven’t been able to help, and unfortunately I can’t find one for sale or sold.

I’ll just stick with generic ‘brown’ until I know better.

Zoe xx


----------



## hikergirl85

I cannot get the serial no or the creed, and I only have two pictures available, but if anyone can ID the bag Id appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## mrk2014

hikergirl85 said:


> I cannot get the serial no or the creed, and I only have two pictures available, but if anyone can ID the bag Id appreciate it! Thank you!



It could be a Dover Bag 9900 from the Carriage Classics, dimensions would help to be sure.


----------



## mrk2014

Hello, I hope someone will be able to help me identify this item, I tried different searches of course but no luck. TIA

It is an 8 x 10 in. letter portfolio or something similar, I could guess may be early 2000s? I know SLG were make in India and I have seen this liner somewhere else (forgot where sorry). I believe the Coach imprints are correct, but I will post on the Authenticate thread if necessary.


----------



## hikergirl85

mrk2014 said:


> It could be a Dover Bag 9900 from the Carriage Classics, dimensions would help to be sure.


I hate it when there isn’t much to go off of!!!! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Hello, I hope someone will be able to help me identify this item, I tried different searches of course but no luck. TIA
> 
> It is an 8 x 10 in. letter portfolio or something similar, I could guess may be early 2000s? I know SLG were make in India and I have seen this liner somewhere else (forgot where sorry). I believe the Coach imprints are correct, but I will post on the Authenticate thread if necessary.
> View attachment 5423699
> View attachment 5423700
> View attachment 5423702
> View attachment 5423703
> View attachment 5423704
> View attachment 5423705




I've never seen it before, so it's best to wait until we have a full contingent of authenticators back from their vacations before asking at ATC.

None of the experts in your Facebook Groups can identify it?


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> I've never seen it before, so it's best to wait until we have a full contingent of authenticators back from their vacations before asking at ATC.
> 
> None of the experts in your Facebook Groups can identify it?



Thank you for replying, I will wait a couple weeks and then ask again.

I have not asked in any FB groups, some might have experts or pretend to be experts. I started to learn in this forum and I am still here, where I never had a reason to doubt information or intentions, unlike some other places.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you for replying, I will wait a couple weeks and then ask again.
> 
> I have not asked in any FB groups, some might have experts or pretend to be experts. I started to learn in this forum and I am still here, where I never had a reason to doubt information or intentions, unlike some other places.



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  

I went through my late 1990s thru 2003 catalogs last night looking for it but couldn't find anything close. The "est. 1941" stamp under the Coach logo and the Made In India seems to fit or be close to that particular time period, but nothing matched the lining or that "string loop" closure for lack of a better term.

The trouble with the catalogs is that Coach almost completely dropped almost all listings for "non-fashion" items like business and travel accessories after 2003 to concentrate on handbags and other high-profit items. Before that they would usually have a good selection of SLGs for business and personal use especially in the Holiday editions of the catalogs. Maybe the growing popularity and availability of the Factory Stores took over serving that part of their customer base? 

For the heck of it I looked through a Holiday 2005 book and there wasn't so much as a briefcase available. Maybe they had a separate catalog for those items but I've never seen one.

Let's hope either Whateve or BeenBurned might remember it.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> I went through my late 1990s thru 2003 catalogs last night looking for it but couldn't find anything close. The "est. 1941" stamp under the Coach logo and the Made In India seems to fit or be close to that particular time period, but nothing matched the lining or that "string loop" closure for lack of a better term.
> 
> The trouble with the catalogs is that Coach almost completely dropped almost all listings for "non-fashion" items like business and travel accessories after 2003 to concentrate on handbags and other high-profit items. Before that they would usually have a good selection of SLGs for business and personal use especially in the Holiday editions of the catalogs. Maybe the growing popularity and availability of the Factory Stores took over serving that part of their customer base?
> 
> For the heck of it I looked through a Holiday 2005 book and there wasn't so much as a briefcase available. Maybe they had a separate catalog for those items but I've never seen one.
> 
> Let's hope either Whateve or BeenBurned might remember it.



And thank you again for looking into it further. 

I appreciate the members in this forum, because on top of learning about styles, history, real versus fake, rehabbing techniques and products, I also learned valuable lessons in regards of "beware who you trust and believe".


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> And thank you again for looking into it further.
> 
> I appreciate the members in this forum, because on top of learning about styles, history, real versus fake, rehabbing techniques and products, I also learned valuable lessons in regards of "beware who you trust and believe".




One thing about me is true, and people are free to believe it or not. That's their priviledge. I may be a grade-A b1tch, and I may have no mercy when it comes to outing crooks and scam artists, but I'm not, and never have been, a liar. I'll do what it takes to protect my own security and the security and safety of people I respect and care about, but I don't need to lie to show the world that someone is a crook. The truth is out there. 

Unlike some people who ARE crooks and pretend to be saints, I can prove my statements and stand by them. I'll take being an honest ballbuster over a sweet-as-pie hypocrite any day of the week.


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know how many times some of us have tried to figure out Coach's name for the name of the blue color of the 2004-05 Willis and other remakes of classic styles. 

It seemed next to impossible to find a listing that showed a tag. 

I finally found a listing that showed one!! The color appears to have been called "light denim" based on the "LD" shown. 

The picture of the tag is from another seller's listing. The bag is my own picture of a bag in that color.


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hello there,
> Can anyone help me please?  Sorry to ask and happy to wait if appropriate…
> Thank you, as always
> Zoe xx


I wish I could remember. I had it in Loganberry. It was called Bleecker sport mini duffle. I had a similar one with grommets in an olive/grey, 32386. I'm pretty sure grey was part of the color name for yours.


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Hello there,
> Can anyone help me please?  Sorry to ask and happy to wait if appropriate…
> Thank you, as always
> Zoe xx


I wish I could remember. I had it in Loganberry. It was called Bleecker sport mini duffle. I had a similar one with grommets in an olive/grey, 32386.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how many times some of us have tried to figure out Coach's name for the name of the blue color of the 2004-05 Willis and other remakes of classic styles.
> 
> It seemed next to impossible to find a listing that showed a tag.
> 
> I finally found a listing that showed one!! The color appears to have been called "light denim" based on the "LD" shown.
> 
> The picture of the tag is from another seller's listing. The bag is my own picture of a bag in that color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429482
> View attachment 5429481




That's the third tag I've seen that just has the abbreviation, with no color name. The bag in your photo looks more aqua than mine, but Light Denim is one of the color names I've been calling mine for a long time, along with Wedgewood and Federal Blue. The last 2 color names bring to mind one specific shade of light blue to almost anyone from the US or the UK who's at all familiar with home decorating or ceramics. But Light Denim works just fine too.


----------



## mrk2014

mrk2014 said:


> Hello, I hope someone will be able to help me identify this item, I tried different searches of course but no luck. TIA
> 
> It is an 8 x 10 in. letter portfolio or something similar, I could guess may be early 2000s? I know SLG were make in India and I have seen this liner somewhere else (forgot where sorry). I believe the Coach imprints are correct, but I will post on the Authenticate thread if necessary.
> View attachment 5423699
> View attachment 5423700
> View attachment 5423702
> View attachment 5423703
> View attachment 5423704
> View attachment 5423705



Hyacinth suggested to wait for BeenBurned and whateve to come back from vacation, and perhaps they can help identifying this item. I see you both are back (I hope you had a fun time).
Any input will be greatly appreciated and TIA.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Hello, I hope someone will be able to help me identify this item, I tried different searches of course but no luck. TIA
> 
> It is an 8 x 10 in. letter portfolio or something similar, I could guess may be early 2000s? I know SLG were make in India and I have seen this liner somewhere else (forgot where sorry). I believe the Coach imprints are correct, but I will post on the Authenticate thread if necessary.
> View attachment 5423699
> View attachment 5423700
> View attachment 5423702
> View attachment 5423703
> View attachment 5423704
> View attachment 5423705


Sorry, I've never seen it. It might have been called a document case.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> Sorry, I've never seen it. It might have been called a document case.



Thank you for trying, I appreciate it.


----------



## intoxikt

Hello! Would someone please help me ID this bag I purchased?


----------



## Hyacinth

intoxikt said:


> Hello! Would someone please help me ID this bag I purchased?
> View attachment 5433294
> View attachment 5433295
> View attachment 5433296
> View attachment 5433297




It's a Lewiston Bag style 9931 from between 1991 and 1993


----------



## intoxikt

Hyacinth said:


> It's a Lewiston Bag style 9931 from between 1991 and 1993
> 
> View attachment 5433951


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mrk2014 said:


> Hello, I hope someone will be able to help me identify this item, I tried different searches of course but no luck. TIA
> 
> It is an 8 x 10 in. letter portfolio or something similar, I could guess may be early 2000s? I know SLG were make in India and I have seen this liner somewhere else (forgot where sorry). I believe the Coach imprints are correct, but I will post on the Authenticate thread if necessary.
> View attachment 5423699
> View attachment 5423700
> View attachment 5423702
> View attachment 5423703
> View attachment 5423704
> View attachment 5423705


Sorry. I can't help either.


----------



## BeenBurned

This might be a longshot but I'm wondering if anyone has a catalog that identifies this wallet and if possible, the color. I call the color cordovan but I'm not sure whether that's a Coach color name.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> This might be a longshot but I'm wondering if anyone has a catalog that identifies this wallet and if possible, the color. I call the color cordovan but I'm not sure whether that's a Coach color name.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5437214
> View attachment 5437215
> View attachment 5437216



Sorry, I have never seen that style wallet but it's interesting. In the pictures the color looks mahogany to my eyes; it is more reddish IRL?


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Sorry, I have never seen that style wallet but it's interesting. In the pictures the color looks mahogany to my eyes; it is more reddish IRL?


Yes, it's more burgundy. 

These are a more accurate depiction of the color:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This might be a longshot but I'm wondering if anyone has a catalog that identifies this wallet and if possible, the color. I call the color cordovan but I'm not sure whether that's a Coach color name.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5437214
> View attachment 5437215
> View attachment 5437216


It could be burgundy. It's in my files as 4740. I got it from a listing that had a tag. The closest catalog picture I have is 4640 coin purse wallet. It looks nearly the same but the card pockets are different. The 4640 catalog picture is from 1984, so it was probably made in the late 80s. By 1990, I suspect 4740 was replaced by style #4785, which had more card pockets.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It could be burgundy. It's in my files as 4740. I got it from a listing that had a tag. The closest catalog picture I have is 4640 coin purse wallet. It looks nearly the same but the card pockets are different. The 4640 catalog picture is from 1984, so it was probably made in the late 80s. By 1990, I suspect 4740 was replaced by style #4785, which had more card pockets.


Thank you for the style number. Yes, the color definitely would be burgundy. And the description shows it as being water buffalo leather. (That leather is lovely!)


----------



## katev

I recently acquired a vintage coach turnlock wallet with blue-and-white striped lining that has kindly been authenticated by @BeenBurned. In the past, I have heard this type of lining referred to as "mattress-ticking" and it was suggested that similar objects were probably made in the late 1980s, is that information still considered the most likely scenario?

Has anyone ever able to find the name of this style and/or the names of the products? I've looked through the catalog pages without having any luck.

I've been calling it a "Turnlock Flap Wallet" but I don't know the actual name. I think that it's a wallet because it has the stripe-lined zip change compartment and a bill compartment, but there are no slots for an ID or for cards. Also, there's no strap and no place for a strap attachment so it's not a wristlet. But I suppose it could just be called a "case" or a "pouch" instead of a wallet? It measures 7.25" by 4.25" and any information you can share would be greatly appreciated!

More photos are available at the link below, thanks!





__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I recently acquired a vintage coach turnlock wallet with blue-and-white striped lining that has kindly been authenticated by @BeenBurned. In the past, I have heard this type of lining referred to as "mattress-ticking" and it was suggested that similar objects were probably made in the late 1980s, is that information still considered the most likely scenario?
> 
> Has anyone ever able to find the name of this style and/or the names of the products? I've looked through the catalog pages without having any luck.
> 
> I've been calling it a "Turnlock Flap Wallet" but I don't know the actual name. I think that it's a wallet because it has the stripe-lined zip change compartment and a bill compartment, but there are no slots for an ID or for cards. Also, there's no strap and no place for a strap attachment so it's not a wristlet. But I suppose it could just be called a "case" or a "pouch" instead of a wallet? It measures 7.25" by 4.25" and any information you can share would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> More photos are available at the link below, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438769


It's 7171 turnlock case. These were made up to the early 2000s with the ticking stripe lining.   My catalog picture shows it as new in 1996. The color could be bottle green from 1996.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It's 7171 turnlock case. These were made up to the early 2000s with the ticking stripe lining.   My catalog picture shows it as new in 1996. The color could be bottle green from 1996.



Thank you so much, that's fantastic information!

ETA: I've found it in the 1996 catalogs! I had been looking through the 1980 catalog pages so I missed it, thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Hi my friends...is this a Ranch?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hi my friends...is this a Ranch?



Yes.


----------



## SpaceSnakess

Hello there!
I was recently gifted a Coach bag from a family member, and I needed a little bit of help to find more information on it; such as the style, what year it was produced, and honestly, if it’s even authentic. I’m new to designer brands, so I’m not sure what I should be looking for in terms of authenticity, and I don’t know specific names and styles of bags.
The reason I’m so iffy about the authenticity of this particular bag is because I was told it was found at a Goodwill. While I know it’s not uncommon for higher-end bags and accessories to end up in thrift stores, it’s also not uncommon to find complete fakes. I’ve done a little bit of my own research and everything seems to line up on this particular bag, but I wanted additional verification just to be sure. I can add additional photos if needed.

I apologize if this isn’t allowed on this thread, and if it isn’t, I can delete my post. 

Thank y’all so much in advance.


----------



## Hyacinth

SpaceSnakess said:


> Hello there!
> I was recently gifted a Coach bag from a family member, and I needed a little bit of help to find more information on it; such as the style, what year it was produced, and honestly, if it’s even authentic. I’m new to designer brands, so I’m not sure what I should be looking for in terms of authenticity, and I don’t know specific names and styles of bags.
> The reason I’m so iffy about the authenticity of this particular bag is because I was told it was found at a Goodwill. While I know it’s not uncommon for higher-end bags and accessories to end up in thrift stores, it’s also not uncommon to find complete fakes. I’ve done a little bit of my own research and everything seems to line up on this particular bag, but I wanted additional verification just to be sure. I can add additional photos if needed.
> 
> I apologize if this isn’t allowed on this thread, and if it isn’t, I can delete my post.
> 
> Thank y’all so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5445284
> View attachment 5445285
> View attachment 5445286
> View attachment 5445287
> View attachment 5445288




We have a special thread in the Coach Shopping forum strictly for authenticity requests. Please read the first post in that thread and the READ ME post at the top of each page in that thread and follow the instructions regarding what photos and details we need.






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## *Jenn*

I have two. One is an iridescent snakeskin clutch. I want to say it’s a Kristin? But I’m not finding anything online under that name or the style no.


----------



## *Jenn*

The other is a vintage looking brown crossbody.  Hard to get a pic - creed # is 9937


----------



## whateve

*Jenn* said:


> I have two. One is an iridescent snakeskin clutch. I want to say it’s a Kristin? But I’m not finding anything online under that name or the style no.
> View attachment 5445571
> View attachment 5445572


It's an embossed python Darcy clutch. Here is a picture of the tag. I'm not sure what AMA stands for.


----------



## whateve

*Jenn* said:


> The other is a vintage looking brown crossbody.  Hard to get a pic - creed # is 9937
> View attachment 5445573
> 
> View attachment 5445574


It's a Ritchie bag made in 1994.


----------



## SpaceSnakess

Hyacinth said:


> We have a special thread in the Coach Shopping forum strictly for authenticity requests. Please read the first post in that thread and the READ ME post at the top of each page in that thread and follow the instructions regarding what photos and details we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you for linking me to this! I’ll redirect there. I appreciate it.


----------



## katev

*Jenn* said:


> I have two. One is an iridescent snakeskin clutch. I want to say it’s a Kristin? But I’m not finding anything online under that name or the style no.
> View attachment 5445571
> View attachment 5445572





whateve said:


> It's an embossed python Darcy clutch. Here is a picture of the tag. I'm not sure what AMA stands for.



They were called "Amanda Darcy Kisslock Bags" so the AMA must stand for "Amanda".


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> They were called "Amanda Darcy Kisslock Bags" so the AMA must stand for "Amanda".


I thought that might be the case. Thanks, @katev !


----------



## mrk2014

Sorry for taking your time again.
I got a wristlet at a local sale, that I believe it's authentic (but I could be wrong). I have spent a couple days searching on Ebay, Google and Google Image and I can not find anything similar.

It is about 7.5 x 5 x 1.5, inside has the transparent thin tag that says Made in India. Any idea of what it is, or where to look for, certain years, collections? TIA


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> I got a wristlet at a local sale, that I believe it's authentic (but I could be wrong). I have spent a couple days searching on Ebay, Google and Google Image and I can not find anything similar.
> 
> It is about 7.5 x 5 x 1.5, inside has the transparent thin tag that says Made in India. Any idea of what it is, or where to look for, certain years, collections? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5446080
> View attachment 5446081


I think it is from the 2012-2013 Legacy collection.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> I think it is from the 2012-2013 Legacy collection.



Thank you so much, I will check the web archive.

Edited, because once you helped me with the info, it was easy to find. It is style 48442 Legacy Signature Large Wristlet


----------



## katev

mrk2014 said:


> Sorry for taking your time again.
> I got a wristlet at a local sale, that I believe it's authentic (but I could be wrong). I have spent a couple days searching on Ebay, Google and Google Image and I can not find anything similar.
> 
> It is about 7.5 x 5 x 1.5, inside has the transparent thin tag that says Made in India. Any idea of what it is, or where to look for, certain years, collections? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5446080
> View attachment 5446081





whateve said:


> I think it is from the 2012-2013 Legacy collection.





mrk2014 said:


> Thank you so much, I will check the web archive.
> 
> Edited, because once you helped me with the info, it was easy to find. It is style 48442 Legacy Signature Large Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 5446706



I find it so satisfying when I can identify a pre-owned number and discover the era, collection, name, number, etc. and so many of my fellow TPFers are generous with their time and information! Just today I was banging my head trying to ID a pretty red wristlet and @BeenBurned found it for me and gave me the complete information! No wonder I couldn't find, I was looking in the wrong year and collection! I thought it was from the Hamptons collection but it came from the Soho Collection: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-4980#post-35242361


----------



## sfroncko

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this mystery bag! Nobody I’ve reached out to currently has any info on this bag! 

It looks VERY similar to the nyc small pouch, but notice how it has thick non removable straps! Totally smitten with this style! I’ve only seen one other one before! Has anyone else seen one of these or happen to know the name of this cutie? Thank you so much!

Measures: 8” L x 10” H x 3”W
View attachment 5510793


View attachment 5510794


View attachment 5510800


View attachment 5510801


View attachment 5510802


----------



## BeenBurned

sfroncko said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this mystery bag! Nobody I’ve reached out to currently has any info on this bag!
> 
> It looks VERY similar to the nyc small pouch, but notice how it has thick non removable straps! Totally smitten with this style! I’ve only seen one other one before! Has anyone else seen one of these or happen to know the name of this cutie? Thank you so much!
> 
> Measures: 8” L x 10” H x 3”W
> View attachment 5510793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510802


The attachments aren't working.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The attachments aren't working.


They were working earlier. They must have done some kind of update that messed it up.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> They were working earlier. They must have done some kind of update that messed it up.


Are they working for you now?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Are they working for you now?


No. But I'm able to see attachments in other threads.


----------



## vntgcoach

Does anyone know the name of this bag/seen one before? Looks like an original station bag or earlier version of the nyc small pouch! It does have the metal tag creed! Such a cool little bag! Thank you so much in advance!❤️


----------



## vntgcoach

vntgcoach said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag/seen one before? Looks like an original station bag or earlier version of the nyc small pouch! It does have the metal tag creed! Such a cool little bag! Thank you so much in advance!❤️
> 
> View attachment 5510869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510873


I forgot to list the measurements!  

8”L x 10”H x 3”W


----------



## whateve

vntgcoach said:


> I forgot to list the measurements!
> 
> 8”L x 10”H x 3”W


I may have seen it before but I can't find anything about it in my files.


----------



## vntgcoach

whateve said:


> I may have seen it before but I can't find anything about it in my files.


Thank you so much! I do know someone who has posted a putty one on here before! Maybe that’s the one you’ve seen! It’s a mystery bag!


----------



## bensan343

Please authenticate this Coach duffel bag No. G05S-5409.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Does anyone know the style name of this bag?  Thanks!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/134158776297


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Double post!  Sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

bensan343 said:


> View attachment 5576433
> View attachment 5576434
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Coach duffel bag No. G05S-5409.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome! 

The bag is authentic, made in 2005. 

For future authentications, please post on this thread after reading the first post at the top of each page of the thread:





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## whateve

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this bag?  Thanks!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/134158776297


It's a Gallery bag #4028 from the Lightweights collection made in the early 90s.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

whateve said:


> It's a Gallery bag #4028 from the Lightweights collection made in the early 90s.


Thank you!  I just bought one similar for rehab!


----------



## chlrbkh

Hi! Can anyone authenticate and ID this bag for me? Thanks! x


----------



## katev

chlrbkh said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate and ID this bag for me? Thanks! x
> 
> View attachment 5576910
> 
> View attachment 5576911




It looks like the Signature Duffle With Suede 1487 as shown in the bottom row of the attached Coach image from December 2005.


----------



## bensan343

bensan343 said:


> View attachment 5576433
> View attachment 5576434
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Coach duffel bag No. G05S-5409.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thank you for your kind help.  Will adhere to the authentication request format going forward.


----------



## bensan343

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The bag is authentic, made in 2005.
> 
> For future authentications, please post on this thread after reading the first post at the top of each page of the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for your kind help. Will adhere to the authentication request format going forward.


----------



## Sally88

Is this authentic


----------



## Sally88

No c2132-c4036 is it authentic?


----------



## Hyacinth

Sally88 said:


> No c2132-c4036 is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578834




There is a special thread in the *Coach Shopping* forum for authentications. Nothing can be authenticated with just the 2 photos you posted.

Please read the "READ ME" post at the top of every page in that forum carefully and follow the directions regarding *all *the information and photos that we require to authenticate. We also will need a better photo of the creed and serial number, it's almost unreadable in your photo.





__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





Thank you.


----------



## carter1603

Hi there, I was wondering can anyone identify this bag? It’s about 10in x 7in. It has solid red satin lining inside. No creed or serial number. Just a “made in china” tag.


----------



## whateve

carter1603 said:


> Hi there, I was wondering can anyone identify this bag? It’s about 10in x 7in. It has solid red satin lining inside. No creed or serial number. Just a “made in china” tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581852
> View attachment 5581851
> View attachment 5581848


I believe it is #46853. I'm not sure of the exact name, something like Madison op art top handle pouch.


----------



## katev

nm


----------



## mrk2014

Seeking input in regards to this coin purse. I already have looked at all the available catalogs from the 90s, and I couldn't find anything similar. TIA as usual

View attachment 5582674


View attachment 5582675


View attachment 5582676


----------



## BeenBurned

mrk2014 said:


> Seeking input in regards to this coin purse. I already have looked at all the available catalogs from the 90s, and I couldn't find anything similar. TIA as usual
> 
> View attachment 5582674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582676


The images aren't showing.


----------



## mrk2014

BeenBurned said:


> The images aren't showing.


Ooops, sorry.... they were or so I thought.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Ooops, sorry.... they were or so I thought.
> 
> View attachment 5582817
> View attachment 5582818
> View attachment 5582819


I don't recognize it but I like it.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> I don't recognize it but I like it.


Thank you for taking a look. I have been told this item is from the mid 90s so I checked those catalogs. The design with that fine frame reminds me of much older pieces, so I am intrigued.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you for taking a look. I have been told this item is from the mid 90s so I checked those catalogs. The design with that fine frame reminds me of much older pieces, so I am intrigued.



I don't recognize it either. But the color looks more like a Burgundy, which we don't see much of in Wallets after about 1992.  And just so you know, almost all the wallets, coin purses, belts, card cases and other SLGs (small leather goods) for personal, business and travel use are missing from those 1980s and 1990s catalog scans posted here at tPF, at least the scans from the original CDs or Thumb drives. But even in my paper copies I don't remember seeing that kind of frame. I like it too but I agree that it just "feels" earlier than the mid 1990s. But I'm NOT a wallet expert.


----------



## Tilis

mrk2014 said:


> Ooops, sorry.... they were or so I thought.
> 
> View attachment 5582817
> View attachment 5582818
> View attachment 5582819


What an elegant wallet !!! Just love the closure.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> I don't recognize it either. But the color looks more like a Burgundy, which we don't see much of in Wallets after about 1992.  And just so you know, almost all the wallets, coin purses, belts, card cases and other SLGs (small leather goods) for personal, business and travel use are missing from those 1980s and 1990s catalog scans posted here at tPF, at least the scans from the original CDs or Thumb drives. But even in my paper copies I don't remember seeing that kind of frame. I like it too but I agree that it just "feels" earlier than the mid 1990s. But I'm NOT a wallet expert.



Thank you as well for trying and also pointing to the "duh fact" , the catalog scans do not show all the SLGs. So I went through my paper copies (I do not like doing that as the covers and some pages are getting worn), and finally I found it in a 1998 catalog.
It was offered in red, so I guess the patina is giving it the burgundy color, that I actually like better.

Sharing for your files. 1998 Spring Preview


----------



## mrk2014

Me again, sorry... but I am not having much luck on my searches lately, hopefully I could get some input on these two. I have a few paper catalogs but not that many.
I know these two pieces are from the Sonoma collection. At first I though the blue one was 4978 but that one has no key chain, and I couldn't find a card holder like the red one with no bill or coin compartments. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Thank you as well for trying and also pointing to the "duh fact" , the catalog scans do not show all the SLGs. So I went through my paper copies (I do not like doing that as the covers and some pages are getting worn), and finally I found it in a 1998 catalog.
> It was offered in red, so I guess the patina is giving it the burgundy color, that I actually like better.
> 
> Sharing for your files. 1998 Spring Preview
> 
> View attachment 5583738



Thank you! I don't have the paper version of that one so the photo is a big help. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> Thank you! I don't have the paper version of that one so the photo is a big help. I've never seen that one before.


You are welcome, whatever I can share or help with, I will be happy to do so.


----------



## mrk2014

Me again sorry...
I have been looking on catalogs and also the Waybackmachine with no luck.
I was wondering if you ladies could offer some input as to the date and maybe style number, of this Travel Jewelry Pouch but in Suede.

I found it in leather and signature fabric but not suede, first one I could find it is this one from 2001. Thank you.


----------



## Asp56

Just hoping that this is real. Bought it at auction. I believe it is but I defer to experts.

View attachment 5593564


View attachment 5593566


View attachment 5593567


View attachment 5593568


View attachment 5593569


View attachment 5593570


View attachment 5593571


View attachment 5593572


View attachment 5593573
View attachment 5593570
View attachment 5593572
View attachment 5593580
View attachment 5593580


----------



## Hyacinth

Asp56 said:


> Just hoping that this is real. Bought it at auction. I believe it is but I defer to experts.
> 
> View attachment 5593564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593573
> View attachment 5593570
> View attachment 5593572
> View attachment 5593580
> View attachment 5593580




Please post in the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum, and include the required information listed in the READ ME post at the top of each ATC page.


----------



## Asp56

Shoot, I knew I would screw up. Not used to this forum stuff. Thank you.


----------



## madisonave5011

Just wondering the name/year


----------



## whateve

madisonave5011 said:


> Just wondering the name/year
> 
> View attachment 5593751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593753


You might have been able to find this by doing a search on the style number.
The date is in the creed: 1999.
The style name is Bleecker bucket.


----------



## kaokite

Hello all, 

I picked up this lovely gal over the weekend. There's a zipper across the top with a leather pull, and a single interior zippered pocket with a metal chain/loop pull. The hang tag is a single layer of leather, stamped with the Coach logo.  The creed is stamped into the interior pocket with a serial # of 0035 214.  Any insight into the name/style/color would be greatly appreciated.  (I think the color is going to turn out to be darker wine/burgundy color once i get her washed & conditioned.  I did a test run on washing with just the hang tag and it's darkening up as I condition it.  

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

kaokite said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I picked up this lovely gal over the weekend. There's a zipper across the top with a leather pull, and a single interior zippered pocket with a metal chain/loop pull. The hang tag is a single layer of leather, stamped with the Coach logo.  The creed is stamped into the interior pocket with a serial # of 0035 214.  Any insight into the name/style/color would be greatly appreciated.  (I think the color is going to turn out to be darker wine/burgundy color once i get her washed & conditioned.  I did a test run on washing with just the hang tag and it's darkening up as I condition it.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5595333


We need measurements and a picture of the creed would help.


----------



## kaokite

whateve said:


> We need measurements and a picture of the creed would help.


Sorry. measurements would be important.   it's ~10.5" across the top, 7" across the bottom, and 7" high. 

The creed is really lightly stamped.   I tried shooting from 2 different angles.  (edit: you can see how dry the leather is in the first shot.. yikes.)


----------



## Kobreniuk

Hello fellow Coach enthusiasts! Got this Madison Regis bag and can't find the name of this color in the catalogs for 1996. Any help in identifying would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrk2014

Kobreniuk said:


> Hello fellow Coach enthusiasts! Got this Madison Regis bag and can't find the name of this color in the catalogs for 1996. Any help in identifying would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5595725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595726


I believe is Celadon. It is on the 1997 Catalogs.


----------



## whateve

kaokite said:


> Sorry. measurements would be important.   it's ~10.5" across the top, 7" across the bottom, and 7" high.
> 
> The creed is really lightly stamped.   I tried shooting from 2 different angles.  (edit: you can see how dry the leather is in the first shot.. yikes.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595338
> View attachment 5595339


It's #4121 halsey bag made around 1992. The color is berry.


----------



## dezingrl

Hi folks!  I’ve been trying to track down the style name/number of this bag.
The dimensions are 15.25”L x 4.75”D x  10.25”H (approx.).  Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

dezingrl said:


> Hi folks!  I’ve been trying to track down the style name/number of this bag.
> The dimensions are 15.25”L x 4.75”D x  10.25”H (approx.).  Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5595886


If you got a look at the creed, you would see the style number. It looks like a buckle bag #4157, but the measurements are different. It might be because yours was measured with the top of the bag laid out flat.


----------



## dezingrl

whateve said:


> If you got a look at the creed, you would see the style number. It looks like a buckle bag #4157, but the measurements are different. It might be because yours was measured with the top of the bag laid out flat.
> 
> View attachment 5595887


Thanks for that info.  I don’t have the bag, I just saw the listing on ThredUp (that’s the listing photo), and wanted to know what it was so I could look for one through a better vendor.  I’ve never seen one with those dimensions before.  Might be a fake?!?


----------



## nellie_nestle

Can someone please help me identify this purse I’ve gone mad trying..


----------



## mlgorman10

Coach poppy purse No. C1020-15325. How old is this purse and it's value.  Thank you


----------



## whateve

mlgorman10 said:


> Coach poppy purse No. C1020-15325. How old is this purse and it's value.  Thank you


It was made in 2010. Here are some similar bags that have sold recently. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


----------



## VintageEnthusiast

dezingrl said:


> Thanks for that info.  I don’t have the bag, I just saw the listing on ThredUp (that’s the listing photo), and wanted to know what it was so I could look for one through a better vendor.  I’ve never seen one with those dimensions before.  Might be a fake?!?


It might be a Lafayette bag, Style 4140. Measurements: 15" x 11" x 5".


----------



## dezingrl

VintageEnthusiast said:


> It might be a Lafayette bag, Style 4140. Measurements: 15" x 11" x 5".
> 
> View attachment 5597199


That’s it!! Thank you so much @VintageEnthusiast!  Off a-shopping I will go!


----------



## mbemom

nellie_nestle said:


> Can someone please help me identify this purse I’ve gone mad trying..


Looks like a Park Kathryn, style 31324.


----------



## VintageEnthusiast

dezingrl said:


> That’s it!! Thank you so much @VintageEnthusiast!  Off a-shopping I will go!


There is one newly listed on ebay:








						Coach Vintage Lafayette Soho Black Leather Large Tote Shoulder Bag Purse  4140  | eBay
					

Brass tone hardware. Interior has a large zip pocket.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## dezingrl

VintageEnthusiast said:


> There is one newly listed on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Lafayette Soho Black Leather Large Tote Shoulder Bag Purse  4140  | eBay
> 
> 
> Brass tone hardware. Interior has a large zip pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Ooh thank you so much!


----------



## skbt

Dear authenticators, would please help to identify this bag? It's measured about 12×8. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

skbt said:


> Dear authenticators, would please help to identify this bag? It's measured about 12×8. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5604410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604416


Oliver bag #9902 from around 1992.


----------



## skbt

whateve said:


> Oliver bag #9902 from around 1992.
> 
> View attachment 5604578


Thank you so much, whateve!


----------



## DL Harper

skbt said:


> Dear authenticators, would please help to identify this bag? It's measured about 12×8. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5604410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604416


Off topic question.  Where did you find such a nifty little folding tape measure??  It looks like a great size to have in a purse when out shopping.


----------



## skbt

DL Harper said:


> Off topic question.  Where did you find such a nifty little folding tape measure??  It looks like a great size to have in a purse when out shopping.


Sorry these pics are from the seller. But I do have one cute tape measure like this which is easy to carry.


----------



## BeenBurned

DL Harper said:


> Off topic question.  Where did you find such a nifty little folding tape measure??  It looks like a great size to have in a purse when out shopping.


Is this similar?


			https://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-KRL46-Folding-Keyring-Assorted/dp/B01M73DLT5
		


Here's a two-fer: 








						Set of 2 Mini Fold-Up Keychain Rulers
					

With this Set of 2 Mini Fold-Up Keychain Rulers, you'll always have a measuring device handy when you need it. Has a key ring on the end.




					www.lakeside.com


----------



## madisonave5011

I know this was made in 2002 but I’m seeing different names for this bag online. Any idea of actual name? Thanks.


----------



## DL Harper

BeenBurned said:


> Is this similar?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-KRL46-Folding-Keyring-Assorted/dp/B01M73DLT5
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a two-fer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of 2 Mini Fold-Up Keychain Rulers
> 
> 
> With this Set of 2 Mini Fold-Up Keychain Rulers, you'll always have a measuring device handy when you need it. Has a key ring on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lakeside.com


That's it - thank you!


----------



## Almus

Hello! Could you help me to identify  this wristlet, please? I remember this print but cannot recall the year or if it was made for factory or retail. Thanks!


----------



## sallellen

Almus said:


> Hello! Could you help me to identify  this wristlet, please? I remember this print but cannot recall the year or if it was made for factory or retail. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5606173


I think it's Nolita Wild Beast Wristlet or something like that.


----------



## Hyacinth

madisonave5011 said:


> I know this was made in 2002 but I’m seeing different names for this bag online. Any idea of actual name? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5604719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604722



It looks like one of the  hobos from the Legacy West line but I'm still trying to find the actual name. Possibly one of the Legacy West Zoe Hobos but I can't pin down the number, sorry.

*ETA *- This has the same  construction details and is almost a twin except for the longer ends and probably the size. It's just two style numbers away, 9591, so they're probably related:


			Coach - Product Information


----------



## whateve

Almus said:


> Hello! Could you help me to identify  this wristlet, please? I remember this print but cannot recall the year or if it was made for factory or retail. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5606173


The print was by Gary Baseman. Here's an article about the original collection: https://www.purseblog.com/coach/coach-unveils-new-wild-beast-handbag-collection-and-lookbook/

The style number of this leopard nolita 14 is 64279. The color was called wild beast.


----------



## Almus

Thank you very much!


----------



## Urusaiii

Hello everyone, just hopped over here from the authentication thread to ask:  does anyone know the year and “make/model” of this wallet?








My uneducated guess would be late 1990s.  I tried sifting thru pics in the catalog thread, but didn’t find it (although, given my small screen and lousy vision, that doesn’t mean much).  I certainly have seen other identical specimens floating around the resale sites, though.

thanks!

Edited to delete dupe photo.  Whoops


----------



## Narnanz

Hello from wet New Zealand my friends...a friend on Instagram sent this to me at 4.30am this morning asking for an ID of this.
I'm actually still very much asleep posting this and even having a cuppa has not woken me up.
Is it possible to have an ID on this bag she found thrifting 
I only have these two photos. 
Is it something like a Hamptons Hobo shoulder bag?

Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Hello from wet New Zealand my friends...a friend on Instagram sent this to me at 4.30am this morning asking for an ID of this.
> I'm actually still very much asleep posting this and even having a cuppa has not woken me up.
> Is it possible to have an ID on this bag she found thrifting
> I only have these two photos.
> Is it something like a Hamptons Hobo shoulder bag?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5608616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608617




It's a genuine Soho Leather Medium Hobo made in 2005. Sohos usually have those horseshoe-shaped buckles.


----------



## Hyacinth

Urusaiii said:


> Hello everyone, just hopped over here from the authentication thread to ask:  does anyone know the year and “make/model” of this wallet?
> 
> View attachment 5608151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608152
> View attachment 5608155
> 
> 
> My uneducated guess would be late 1990s.  I tried sifting thru pics in the catalog thread, but didn’t find it (although, given my small screen and lousy vision, that doesn’t mean much).  I certainly have seen other identical specimens floating around the resale sites, though.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Edited to delete dupe photo.  Whoops



The style number should be 6999. It's  definitely one of the Bedford wallets and possibly from the time period you mentioned or a few years newer but I don't know the  exact style name. I'll keep looking.

ETA - I think this might be it if all the details match, genuine BEDFORD COMPACT CLUTCH WITH ZIP COIN COMPARTMENT from 2000


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> It's a genuine Soho Leather Medium Hobo made in 2005. Sohos usually have those horseshoe-shaped buckles.


Thank you...its much appreciated


----------



## JNagy

Hi I’m new here…just bought a coach bag at a garage sale for $70.
Wondering if anyone can help me with some information about it, year, what it’s worth….did I get ripped off Lol

It has a leather tag inside with No M1361-F77577

Thanks In advance 


Jenn


----------



## whateve

JNagy said:


> Hi I’m new here…just bought a coach bag at a garage sale for $70.
> Wondering if anyone can help me with some information about it, year, what it’s worth….did I get ripped off Lol
> 
> It has a leather tag inside with No M1361-F77577
> 
> Thanks In advance
> View attachment 5608660
> 
> Jenn


It looks like a diaper bag. Based on the number you provided it was made in 2013. We can't tell you it is authentic without more pictures. This isn't the thread to verify authenticity - that thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Read the first post to see what pictures we need.


----------



## JNagy

whateve said:


> It looks like a diaper bag. Based on the number you provided it was made in 2013. We can't tell you it is authentic without more pictures. This isn't the thread to verify authenticity - that thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Read the first post to see what pictures we need.


Thank you.  I’ll try the link you sent and attach more photos.


----------



## Urusaiii

Hyacinth said:


> The style number should be 6999. It's  definitely one of the Bedford wallets and possibly from the time period you mentioned or a few years newer but I don't know the  exact style name. I'll keep looking.
> 
> ETA - I think this might be it if all the details match, genuine BEDFORD COMPACT CLUTCH WITH ZIP COIN COMPARTMENT from 2000
> 
> View attachment 5608657



Thank you, Hyacinth!  That is surely it.   I was so happy to find it for sale.  Even if I were willing to pay current department store prices for a new wallet, I don’t think it’s easy to find things w/ the quality and workmanship of the stuff from the early 2000s and before.  And it’s not only Coach, it’s lots of things.  I currently carry a leather Liz Claiborne wallet from the late 90s, and it’s still in beautiful shape. Liz Claiborne!

Anyway, thank you again for being so generous w/ your knowledge and time.  You have converted me into a vintage Coach loyalist, and this is coming from someone who was carrying a Jansport backpack a year and a half ago.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey guys...which is the vintage bag that looks like a Whitney but has two seems up the front instead of the one seem up the front?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hey guys...which is the vintage bag that looks like a Whitney but has two seems up the front instead of the one seem up the front?


Possibly something from the Lexington collection?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Possibly something from the Lexington collection?
> 
> View attachment 5608873


Hmmmm...I'm not sure....I'm going tk have to try and find a picture


----------



## Narnanz

I really can't describe things properly can I


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hmmmm...I'm not sure....I'm going tk have to try and find a picture
> 
> View attachment 5608874


4108 Soho small flap?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> 4108 Soho small flap?
> 
> View attachment 5608876


I swear...I will learn them...thank you.


----------



## VintageEnthusiast

Hi everyone,
Here is my mystery potential Bonnie Cashin bag. It is identical front and back, has slip pockets with the big buttons on them, and a large kiss lock purse hidden in the middle of the bag. It is not marked Coach anywhere I can find, but the hinges on the kiss lock purse have the typical engraved B's seen on Bonnie Cashin bags. I would love to know what it is called/when it is from. I hope it is genuine.


----------



## whateve

VintageEnthusiast said:


> Hi everyone,
> Here is my mystery potential Bonnie Cashin bag. It is identical front and back, has slip pockets with the big buttons on them, and a large kiss lock purse hidden in the middle of the bag. It is not marked Coach anywhere I can find, but the hinges on the kiss lock purse have the typical engraved B's seen on Bonnie Cashin bags. I would love to know what it is called/when it is from. I hope it is genuine.
> 
> View attachment 5609380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609387


Those Bs have nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin. It is the symbol of the hardware manufacturer, Branson Manufacturing. I don't see anything about the style or materials that look like a Bonnie Cashin design. It is an interesting style though.


----------



## VintageEnthusiast

whateve said:


> Those Bs have nothing to do with Bonnie Cashin. It is the symbol of the hardware manufacturer, Branson Manufacturing. I don't see anything about the style or materials that look like a Bonnie Cashin design. It is an interesting style though.


Aha - mystery solved! Thanks for the info on the hardware manufacturer!! It was not sold to me as a Bonnie Cashin, I just thought it might be. Thank you.


----------



## Veroyoga

Question about a seller on Poshmark Canada: @blessedavenue

I am afraid they are selling fakes, because there is too much choices in Coach and MK there.

Your opinions please purse people!
TIA


----------



## chatcat

Hi all!

I’ve been looking into the girlie bags and read some old posts here…
I’ve found this bag on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Girlie-handbag-5b668e3e077391de3c04d2e8

Unfortunately I can’t read the style code from the photos. Hopefully using the code I can find a black version.

This bag also looks more structured than others I’ve seen online - is this due to its style or just the condition of the bag? Is this bag also glovetan leather?

Thanks!


----------



## sallellen

Can someone help me identify this bag? Came from here: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m19047900508/
12.5 x 14 x .5


----------



## Hyacinth

chatcat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’ve been looking into the girlie bags and read some old posts here…
> I’ve found this bag on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Girlie-handbag-5b668e3e077391de3c04d2e8
> 
> Unfortunately I can’t read the style code from the photos. Hopefully using the code I can find a black version.
> 
> This bag also looks more structured than others I’ve seen online - is this due to its style or just the condition of the bag? Is this bag also glovetan leather?
> 
> Thanks!




I can't read the code except the first 2 style number digits look like 83**. Googling "Coach girlie leather" found these, both are style 8312 and both look genuine:









						Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






			https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Black-Soft-Buttery-Leather-Girlie-Shoulder-Bag-8312-62fc30b53676a14338d05add
		


The creed patch in the Ebay listing actually says "lamb nappa" leather, not calfskin or glove tanned. Nappa is thinner and softer.


----------



## Hyacinth

Veroyoga said:


> Question about a seller on Poshmark Canada: @blessedavenue
> 
> I am afraid they are selling fakes, because there is too much choices in Coach and MK there.
> 
> Your opinions please purse people!
> TIA



Please post an actual link to a listing you think is fake or the seller's Closet.


----------



## Hyacinth

sallellen said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Came from here: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m19047900508/
> 12.5 x 14 x .5
> View attachment 5611844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611847




A bag that size should always have a serial number. And the calfskin styles I've seen always have fabric linings.

Can you post photos of the inside showing the full zipper end to end? And also any top zipper and zipper pull, if it has one? It doesn't look like anything I've seen before. It has a Bridle Bag style creed but doesn't have the unique details  of the Bridle bags. We've seen "one-off" fakes with Italy creeds before. There's a slight chance that it might be a sample but there's NO way to authenticate samples, whether or not they ever saw production.


----------



## chatcat

Hyacinth said:


> I can't read the code except the first 2 style number digits look like 83**. Googling "Coach girlie leather" found these, both are style 8312 and both look genuine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Black-Soft-Buttery-Leather-Girlie-Shoulder-Bag-8312-62fc30b53676a14338d05add
> 
> 
> 
> The creed patch in the Ebay listing actually says "lamb nappa" leather, not calfskin or glove tanned. Nappa is thinner and softer.


Wow, thanks for the finds! I never knew coach used lambskin for their purses until now


----------



## BeenBurned

chatcat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’ve been looking into the girlie bags and read some old posts here…
> I’ve found this bag on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Girlie-handbag-5b668e3e077391de3c04d2e8
> 
> Unfortunately I can’t read the style code from the photos. Hopefully using the code I can find a black version.
> 
> This bag also looks more structured than others I’ve seen online - is this due to its style or just the condition of the bag? Is this bag also glovetan leather?
> 
> Thanks!





Hyacinth said:


> I can't read the code except the first 2 style number digits look like 83**. Googling "Coach girlie leather" found these, both are style 8312 and both look genuine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Black Girly Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Vintage-Black-Soft-Buttery-Leather-Girlie-Shoulder-Bag-8312-62fc30b53676a14338d05add
> 
> 
> 
> The creed patch in the Ebay listing actually says "lamb nappa" leather, not calfskin or glove tanned. Nappa is thinner and softer.





chatcat said:


> Wow, thanks for the finds! I never knew coach used lambskin for their purses until now


I think it's 8117, discussed just a few days ago:




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's 8117, discussed just a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612106



Thanks, BB, I hoped your magic Photo Sharpening program was still working!

The 8312 is definitely Nappa Leather, it's in the list I posted a few days ago as "Girlie Nappa Hobo maybe".

I don't have any drilldown photo or name for 8117, just a creed pic for that number describing it as Natural Cowhide Leather so I can't help much with that one. There aren't any results on Google either.


----------



## sallellen

Hyacinth said:


> A bag that size should always have a serial number. And the calfskin styles I've seen always have fabric linings.
> 
> Can you post photos of the inside showing the full zipper end to end? And also any top zipper and zipper pull, if it has one? It doesn't look like anything I've seen before. It has a Bridle Bag style creed but doesn't have the unique details  of the Bridle bags. We've seen "one-off" fakes with Italy creeds before. There's a slight chance that it might be a sample but there's NO way to authenticate samples, whether or not they ever saw production.


The lining feels like that of an old Gucci. The pocket lining is like a Sheridan. The bag has no closure.


----------



## Hyacinth

sallellen said:


> The lining feels like that of an old Gucci. The pocket lining is like a Sheridan. The bag has no closure.
> 
> View attachment 5612185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612186




I just don't have a good feeling about that bag. There are too many different non-Coach fabrics and colors used  on the inside and the leather zipper pull on the pocket looks wonky. The pocket  zipper doesn't even look like it has "stops" on either end. It's not what I would expect from a production Coach, and looks more like one of those "breakaway" fully-separating zippers that Coach sometimes uses on tote bags where you need both hands to re-fasten the zipper.

At best it might be a sample. But if so, it never went into production, and I can see why. The design doesn't look very practical, it's just too skinny. There isn't much that would fit in it, even a wallet  would make it look lumpy. The strap buckles could go back to the late 1990s when Coach was making all kinds of  skinny and impractical bags like the Hippie line that had the same problem, they were just too darned thin. The laptops from that time period wouldn't fit in that bag very well either, they were thicker and heavier than today's laptops since most of them had CD and even floppy disk drives.

Sorry I can't give you better news.

*MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


----------



## sallellen

Hyacinth said:


> I just don't have a good feeling about that bag. There are too many different non-Coach fabrics and colors used  on the inside and the leather zipper pull on the pocket looks wonky. The pocket  zipper doesn't even look like it has "stops" on either end. It's not what I would expect from a production Coach, and looks more like one of those "breakaway" fully-separating zippers that Coach sometimes uses on tote bags where you need both hands to re-fasten the zipper.
> 
> At best it might be a sample. But if so, it never went into production, and I can see why. The design doesn't look very practical, it's just too skinny. There isn't much that would fit in it, even a wallet  would make it look lumpy. The strap buckles could go back to the late 1990s when Coach was making all kinds of  skinny and impractical bags like the Hippie line that had the same problem, they were just too darned thin. The laptops from that time period wouldn't fit in that bag very well either, they were thicker and heavier than today's laptops since most of them had CD and even floppy disk drives.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you better news.
> 
> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


Thanks so much for all the details! It does seem very impractical.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


Just chiming in to say I have no clue!


----------



## sallellen

BeenBurned said:


> Just chiming in to say I have no clue!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> I just don't have a good feeling about that bag. There are too many different non-Coach fabrics and colors used  on the inside and the leather zipper pull on the pocket looks wonky. The pocket  zipper doesn't even look like it has "stops" on either end. It's not what I would expect from a production Coach, and looks more like one of those "breakaway" fully-separating zippers that Coach sometimes uses on tote bags where you need both hands to re-fasten the zipper.
> 
> At best it might be a sample. But if so, it never went into production, and I can see why. The design doesn't look very practical, it's just too skinny. There isn't much that would fit in it, even a wallet  would make it look lumpy. The strap buckles could go back to the late 1990s when Coach was making all kinds of  skinny and impractical bags like the Hippie line that had the same problem, they were just too darned thin. The laptops from that time period wouldn't fit in that bag very well either, they were thicker and heavier than today's laptops since most of them had CD and even floppy disk drives.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you better news.
> 
> *MORE OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.*


That inside zipper rang alarm bells the minute I saw it. It looks unfinished. Although I have seen other nylon zippers in Coach bags without a stop at one end. Based on what appears to be the time period of the bag (the buckles, the Gramercy like lining, the creed wording), I'm surprised to see an inside leather zipper pull. It appears there is edge coating used, which also doesn't fit the time period.


----------



## mrk2014

A question just to make sure I got this information correct. TIA

I wanted to know when the hang tags started to be used on all bags, not the round ones the ones still used now.
What I found is that they started in the early 70s. Now, the metal tag bags were mostly from the 60s, some early 70s.
So would be OK to assume that the metal tag bags didn't necessarily have hang tags?


----------



## earthdragon_88*

can u please check either this coach bag is authentic or not?


----------



## Hyacinth

earthdragon_88* said:


> can u please check either this coach bag is authentic or not?



PLEASE READ THE "IMPORTANT - READ ME" INSTRUCTIONS AT THE TOP OF EACH PAGE IN THIS THREAD AND INCLUDE THE REQUIRED INFORMATION, LINKS AND PHOTOS

Requests that do not include the required information can not and will not be authenticated.


----------



## BeenBurned

earthdragon_88* said:


> can u please check either this coach bag is authentic or not?





Hyacinth said:


> PLEASE READ THE "IMPORTANT - READ ME" INSTRUCTIONS AT THE TOP OF EACH PAGE IN THIS THREAD AND INCLUDE THE REQUIRED INFORMATION, LINKS AND PHOTOS
> 
> Requests that do not include the required information can not and will not be authenticated.


I don't think @Hyacinth realized this question wasn't in the authentication thread. This is the page with the "read me" instructions and where authentication requests are made:




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## earthdragon_88*

Good morning..can u help me check this coach beg either it authentic or not?


----------



## Hyacinth

earthdragon_88* said:


> can u please check either this coach bag is authentic or not?





BeenBurned said:


> I don't think @Hyacinth realized this question wasn't in the authentication thread. This is the page with the "read me" instructions and where authentication requests are made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





earthdragon_88* said:


> Good morning..can u help me check this coach beg either it authentic or not?



NUTZ.

My apologies to @earthdragon_88*, and my thanks to @BeenBurned for pointing out my mistake. Trying to do too many things at once after just a few hour's sleep usually creates problems.


----------



## earthdragon_88*

so, how is it @Hyacinth ..can u check it  for me?


----------



## Hyacinth

earthdragon_88* said:


> so, how is it @Hyacinth ..can u check it  for me?



@BeenBurned and @whateve have much more experience with recent styles than I do, the newer ones are much more complicated to authenticate than most of the vintage ones I'm familiar with. I'd prefer to let them take a look.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> NUTZ.
> 
> My apologies to @earthdragon_88*, and my thanks to @BeenBurned for pointing out my mistake. Trying to do too many things at once after just a few hour's sleep usually creates problems.


*passes a cup of pumpkin spice coffee* happy Fall. How you keep track of the posts ...


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> *passes a cup of pumpkin spice coffee* happy Fall. How you keep track of the posts ...




Thank you!  



(And obviously, sometimes I don't)


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 5616742
> 
> 
> (And obviously, sometimes I don't)


haha, meaning the 99% + you do. Love that little guy there slurping ...


----------



## mrk2014

mrk2014 said:


> A question just to make sure I got this information correct. TIA
> 
> I wanted to know when the hang tags started to be used on all bags, not the round ones the ones still used now.
> What I found is that they started in the early 70s. Now, the metal tag bags were mostly from the 60s, some early 70s.
> So would be OK to assume that the metal tag bags didn't necessarily have hang tags?


Yes, I am quoting myself to see if there are any takers. A yay or nay would be sufficient. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

mrk2014 said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself to see if there are any takers. A yay or nay would be sufficient. Thanks.


Would an "I don't know" suffice? 

Sorry..


----------



## Hyacinth

mrk2014 said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself to see if there are any takers. A yay or nay would be sufficient. Thanks.




It's almost impossible to know, because
1- a hangtag often didn't stay on the item it originally was attached to
and
2- there are probably no datable catalogs or adverts that include early hangtags or chronicle the change from one style to another
and
3- the bags didn't have date codes or any other method of pinning down a production date until 1994 which was long after Coach changed the hangtags.

Some questions just CAN'T be answered. So until someone invents an accurate crystal ball or time machine, you're just going to have to accept "we don't know" as an answer.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> haha, meaning the 99% + you do. Love that little guy there slurping ...



If you really want to immerse yourself in coffee (or tea) there's this one:



and a few more:


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself to see if there are any takers. A yay or nay would be sufficient. Thanks.


They trademarked the hangtag in 1982 but it was probably used before that, I would guess around the same time they started using creeds. I see them in a 1976 catalog but not in a 1972 one.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> If you really want to immerse yourself in coffee (or tea) there's this one:
> View attachment 5617063
> 
> 
> and a few more:
> 
> View attachment 5617065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617070


Love them!!! Especially full immersion!


----------



## mrk2014

BeenBurned said:


> Would an "I don't know" suffice?
> 
> Sorry..


OMG! So sorry if my post came out as rude, it was not my intention at all, just "bumping" my question, because I know how busy you all are in so many threads and I thought maybe was overlooked. My apologies.


----------



## mrk2014

Hyacinth said:


> It's almost impossible to know, because
> 1- a hangtag often didn't stay on the item it originally was attached to
> and
> 2- there are probably no datable catalogs or adverts that include early hangtags or chronicle the change from one style to another
> and
> 3- the bags didn't have date codes or any other method of pinning down a production date until 1994 which was long after Coach changed the hangtags.
> 
> Some questions just CAN'T be answered. So until someone invents an accurate crystal ball or time machine, you're just going to have to accept "we don't know" as an answer.



Yes, of course. A "we do not know" is a very valid answer.


whateve said:


> They trademarked the hangtag in 1982 but it was probably used before that, I would guess around the same time they started using creeds. I see them in a 1976 catalog but not in a 1972 one.



Thank you, interesting info whateve. I was not aware of the bit regarding the hangtag trade mark in 1982, good to know.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hi, y'all! Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## whateve

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi, y'all! Can anyone help me identify this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5617697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617699


Measurements and sides of bag showing how strap attaches would help.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Gotcha! Sorry. It's been so long since I've posted anything in here I've forgotten the protocol. The measurements are 7.5" tall 9" wide and 3.5" depth on the bottom.


----------



## Crystalcoach

whateve said:


> Measurements and sides of bag showing how strap attaches would help.


... and I forgot to tag you.


----------



## whateve

Crystalcoach said:


> Gotcha! Sorry. It's been so long since I've posted anything in here I've forgotten the protocol. The measurements are 7.5" tall 9" wide and 3.5" depth on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 5617758


Looks like a Lewiston bag #9931, made around 1993.


----------



## Crystalcoach

whateve said:


> Looks like a Lewiston bag #9931, made around 1993.
> 
> View attachment 5617767


Thank you! That does indeed look like it. ❤️


----------



## toolate32

Hi Everyone. I bought this bag today in a charity shop and I'm trying to find out more information about it and if it's genuine. The Serial number is no M2K-10126. The photo is attached. 
Thank you
Sarah


----------



## mrk2014

toolate32 said:


> Hi Everyone. I bought this bag today in a charity shop and I'm trying to find out more information about it and if it's genuine. The Serial number is no M2K-10126. The photo is attached.
> Thank you
> Sarah


Style 10126 is a tote very different from this, search the forum and you will find more info, it looks like this. (Picture borrowed from Ebay).


----------



## BeenBurned

toolate32 said:


> Hi Everyone. I bought this bag today in a charity shop and I'm trying to find out more information about it and if it's genuine. The Serial number is no M2K-10126. The photo is attached.
> Thank you
> Sarah


I'm sorry but that bag is fake.

Is there a link (online) from which you purchased?

ETA: Never mind. I just reread and saw that you bought at a charity shop. They might let you return because it's illegal to sell fakes, even if a charity.


----------



## toolate32

Yes i found out it was a fake. the charity shop probably didn,'t realise. I'll probably keep it as i've never seen that style before. I'd never even heard of coach before lol. Thank you for the help everyone.


----------



## Pixy7499

Can someone please help me authenticate these wedges? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pixy7499 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these wedges? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618483
> View attachment 5618484
> View attachment 5618485
> View attachment 5618486
> View attachment 5618487


The shoes are authentic. Style name is Kinsey.

This thread is for those looking for names of items already known to be authentic. 

*IN THE FUTURE, PLEASE POST AUTHENTICATION REQUESTS IN THE FOLLOWING THREAD:*





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Busykitty

Hello all! Does anyone know the style number of this exotic Keyfob? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Busykitty said:


> Hello all! Does anyone know the style number of this exotic Keyfob? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5618623


1K02

ETA: Style was called "oversized leather charms fob." 

Here's a picture of the tag:


----------



## Busykitty

BeenBurned said:


> 1K02
> 
> ETA: Style was called "oversized leather charms fob."
> 
> Here's a picture of the tag:
> View attachment 5618656


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ninie03

I’m very new to vintage handbag hunting and have been browsing casually on online reselling platforms. I am curious about this bag, I have only ever seen other versions of this exact bag with white stitching. Would any of the authenticators here kindly help identify the exact model of the bag and if it can come with black stitching?


----------



## BeenBurned

ninie03 said:


> I’m very new to vintage handbag hunting and have been browsing casually on online reselling platforms. I am curious about this bag, I have only ever seen other versions of this exact bag with white stitching. Would any of the authenticators here kindly help identify the exact model of the bag and if it can come with black stitching?


It's authentic so it was definitely done with black stitching also, made in 2005 and is called either a Soho shoulder or Soho hobo.


----------



## ninie03

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic so it was definitely done with black stitching also, made in 2005 and is called either a Soho shoulder or Soho hobo.


I see, thank you so much! Are the ones with white stitching fake then?


----------



## BeenBurned

ninie03 said:


> I see, thank you so much! Are the ones with white stitching fake then?


No, those I looked at with white stitching were genuine also.


----------



## ninie03

BeenBurned said:


> No, those I looked at with white stitching were genuine also.


Oh okay, thank you so much


----------



## nicolesvintagebag

Hi all,
I recently bought this really cute Coach handbag that I adore. The stiching is consistent and the leather is genuine. I have one concern though, the serial no is 005-3103. While it does have the correct format xxx-xxxx, I read that the serial number should start with a letter. Hopefully you can help me identify if this is a real coach bag and if you have any information of how old it is. Many thanks!


----------



## whateve

nicolesvintagebag said:


> Hi all,
> I recently bought this really cute Coach handbag that I adore. The stiching is consistent and the leather is genuine. I have one concern though, the serial no is 005-3103. While it does have the correct format xxx-xxxx, I read that the serial number should start with a letter. Hopefully you can help me identify if this is a real coach bag and if you have any information of how old it is. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5622988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622999


Before 1994, Coach used all numeric random serial numbers. The serial codes that came later started with a letter, and the codes had meaning. Your bag was made after 1988 and before 1994. For an ID, measurements would help. This looks like a briefcase to me. It could be an Embassy brief #5090.


----------



## BeenBurned

I know it's a Madison wallet, longer than the continental clutch (4474). Does anyone know the style name and number please?  TIA!

Pics borrowed from an Etsy listing:





ETA: Sorry. I just looked again at the Etsy listing and it has the style number, 4472.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I know it's a Madison wallet, longer than the continental clutch (4474). Does anyone know the style name and number please?  TIA!
> 
> Pics borrowed from an Etsy listing:
> View attachment 5627178
> 
> View attachment 5627177
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry. I just looked again at the Etsy listing and it has the style number, 4472.





	

		
			
		

		
	
This is 4472.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> View attachment 5627180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 4472.


Thank you.


----------



## Marmee28

Recent thrift find with unusual lining in the zip pouch that I have never seen before. Please help me determine whether this an old small item is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Marmee28 said:


> Recent thrift find with unusual lining in the zip pouch that I have never seen before. Please help me determine whether this an old small item is authentic. Thanks!


I don't believe it is authentic. More opinions are welcome. In the future, post authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## BeenBurned

Marmee28 said:


> Recent thrift find with unusual lining in the zip pouch that I have never seen before. Please help me determine whether this an old small item is authentic. Thanks!





whateve said:


> I don't believe it is authentic. More opinions are welcome. In the future, post authentication requests here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


I agree. The Coach name is in the wrong location and the turnlock hardware is incorrect.


----------



## Hyacinth

Marmee28 said:


> Recent thrift find with unusual lining in the zip pouch that I have never seen before. Please help me determine whether this an old small item is authentic. Thanks!



It doesn't look right to me either. The lining really looks wobbly around the edges, and are there indentations on the back of the turnlock? BB and I seem to be seeing the same thing.


----------



## Odione

Good morning!  Quick question -- when/what year did Coach first make the Regina bag?  Thank you!  (Sorry if this is not the right thread -- it would relate to if Regina's were made in early to mid 
90's when they still used solid brass?)


----------



## Odione

Odione said:


> Good morning!  Quick question -- when/what year did Coach first make the Regina bag?  Thank you!  (Sorry if this is not the right thread -- it would relate to if Regina's were made in early to mid
> 90's when they still used solid brass?)


OK, so I just found a thread where Hyacinth says that solid brass ended around 1990.    But I'd sill love to know when the Regina was first introduced in market to compare to the date/year on the Creed.  THANKS


----------



## Hyacinth

Odione said:


> OK, so I just found a thread where Hyacinth says that solid brass ended around 1990.    But I'd sill love to know when the Regina was first introduced in market to compare to the date/year on the Creed.  THANKS



Having a valid year code in a serial number won't prove that a "Coach" is genuine, if that's what you're trying to do. A careful counterfeiter would use a correct year code. There are also several other details that can be used to indicate that a Regina (or any other Coach style) might be fake. 

The Regina was shown as "New" in the Holiday 1995 catalog.


----------



## Odione

Hyacinth said:


> Having a valid year code in a serial number won't prove that a "Coach" is genuine, if that's what you're trying to do. A careful counterfeiter would use a correct year code. There are also several other details that can be used to indicate that a Regina (or any other Coach style) might be fake.
> 
> The Regina was shown as "New" in the Holiday 1995 catalog.


Thank you, Hyacinth!      Yes, so I if someone had a creed showing a date of 1994 for a Regina, it would be fake.  ???  I guess that's the first year the creed changed to show the year?  1994?  I wonder about a date code of 1995 in a month prior to November/December?   Perhaps they were produced tho, months  before launch.    Thank you so much for the date Regina's were launched.


----------



## Hyacinth

Odione said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!      Yes, so I if someone had a creed showing a date of 1994 for a Regina, it would be fake.  ???  I guess that's the first year the creed changed to show the year?  1994?  I wonder about a date code of 1995 in a month prior to November/December?   Perhaps they were produced tho, months  before launch.    Thank you so much for the date Regina's were launched.



We always need to see *actual photos* of the creed. Plant employees can make mistakes. Questions about the authenticity of a specific item MUST be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread and include the required details and photos.


----------



## Odione

Hyacinth said:


> We always need to see *actual photos* of the creed. Plant employees can make mistakes. Questions about the authenticity of a specific item MUST be posted in the Authenticate This Coach thread and include the required details and photos.


Of course.  Just a newbie learning.  When I find one I like, I'll post it.


----------



## Narnanz

Friend of mine found this thrifting and would like help in identifying please.
These are all the photos he's sent me.
Hopefully there is a lovely individual who can I'd it for me.
Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Friend of mine found this thrifting and would like help in identifying please.
> These are all the photos he's sent me.
> Hopefully there is a lovely individual who can I'd it for me.
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5634311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634312



It's a leather Mini Skinny Case. That style was made for at least 10 years and they all were very similar except maybe for the material and a few small details, so there's no way to pin down a year or style number. The first one, 6902, goes back to 1996, here's the 1996 catalog description:

.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> It's a leather Mini Skinny Case. That style was made for at least 10 years and they all were very similar except maybe for the material and a few small details, so there's no way to pin down a year or style number. The first one, 6902, goes back to 1996, here's the 1996 catalog description:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634325


Thank you..I will pass that on...you all are much appreciated


----------



## lilirose3

Hi, Can anyone help me identify this coach bag? I saw it on FB live and managed to SS some pictures. Does coach make handbag with the holes at the side for strap?


----------



## whateve

lilirose3 said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me identify this coach bag? I saw it on FB live and managed to SS some pictures. Does coach make handbag with the holes at the side for strap?
> 
> View attachment 5634602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634608


Early dinkies and convertible clutches were made like this.


----------



## lilirose3

whateve said:


> Early dinkies and convertible clutches were made like this.


Thanks whateve. Learnt something new today!


----------



## whateve

lilirose3 said:


> Thanks whateve. Learnt something new today!


You're welcome. It didn't work that well, which is why they changed the design.


----------



## lilirose3

whateve said:


> You're welcome. It didn't work that well, which is why they changed the design.


True, looks tight and doesnt have much room for the hook to move around.


----------



## kaokite

Hi All, 

I picked up this lovely lady today-she needs a bit of TLC, but is most definitely a survivor. measures 15.5" wide x ~7" high x2.5" wide. Would love to know more about her age/color/model. Color in the photos is a yellower than in person. 

Thank you! 

-Katy


----------



## whateve

kaokite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I picked up this lovely lady today-she needs a bit of TLC, but is most definitely a survivor. measures 15.5" wide x ~7" high x2.5" wide. Would love to know more about her age/color/model. Color in the photos is a yellower than in person.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -Katy
> 
> View attachment 5635714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635719


It looks like a slim satchel compact or handle clutch #9425 but Coach's measurements are a little different. It was made mid 70s. That isn't the original zipper pull. Someone added that extra ring; the original leather pull must have fallen off. I have no idea as to the color.


----------



## kaokite

whateve said:


> It looks like a slim satchel compact or handle clutch #9425 but Coach's measurements are a little different. It was made mid 70s. That isn't the original zipper pull. Someone added that extra ring; the original leather pull must have fallen off. I have no idea as to the color.
> 
> View attachment 5635741


Thank you! I re-measured and apparently I had a typo - it's slightly under 13.5" wide, 13" if I don't measure the trim. I bet the Coach measurements are across the bottom panel - it is inset and slightly shorter than the big side panels.


----------



## cw99999

Hi all,

The lovely authenticate forum just authenticated this for me, but didn't know the style or date. Any ideas?


----------



## Hyacinth

cw99999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The lovely authenticate forum just authenticated this for me, but didn't know the style or date. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 5637386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637391



Sorry, it's not in my files, but neither are thousands of other genuine styles.


----------



## Lake Effect

cw99999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The lovely authenticate forum just authenticated this for me, but didn't know the style or date. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 5637386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637391





Hyacinth said:


> Sorry, it's not in my files, but neither are thousands of other genuine styles.


This may be a candidate, #4895 from the 1996 Preview catalog. The number of variations Coach put out for a wallet, in just _one_ catalog, let alone a year is mind-boggling.


----------



## cw99999

Lake Effect said:


> This may be a candidate, #4895 from the 1996 Preview catalog. The number of variations Coach put out for a wallet, in just _one_ catalog, let alone a year is mind-boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638929


Perfect! It looks exactly right! Thank you!


----------



## nisa11

Sorry


----------



## CoachCruiser

Any info about this eBay find would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you so much! I know it’s an original dinky, but I was hoping for a year or a brief range of years…


----------



## Hyacinth

CoachCruiser said:


> Any info about this eBay find would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you so much! I know it’s an original dinky, but I was hoping for a year or a brief range of years…
> 
> View attachment 5643211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643214



All I can say is that it's from some time between roughly 1980 and 1988


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hyacinth said:


> All I can say is that it's from some time between roughly 1980 and 1988


Thank you, Hyacinth!


----------



## BeenBurned

Would anyone happen to know a name and style number of this wallet? I'm guessing it's from 2000-ish.

I found a listing for what appears to be the same wallet.








						Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




TIA!!


----------



## Tilis

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know a name and style number of this wallet? I'm guessing it's from 2000-ish.
> 
> I found a listing for what appears to be the same wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5645923
> View attachment 5645924
> View attachment 5645925
> View attachment 5645926
> View attachment 5645927


Love this style of wallet - I have the same style, albeit a generic in fabric, but there is never a chance that cards will fall out. Sorry of course cannot help with number or style


----------



## Zimmes

Good Morning Ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Coach-9966? I only have a few photos the seller posted. the drop strap seems off to me. However, I am not for sure if this is an authentic bag


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> Would anyone happen to know a name and style number of this wallet? I'm guessing it's from 2000-ish.
> 
> I found a listing for what appears to be the same wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Brown Kisslock Trifold Leather Credit Card Wallet Coin Purse Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5645923
> View attachment 5645924
> View attachment 5645925
> View attachment 5645926
> View attachment 5645927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


I feel the Bleeker top-stitching love for this! But what I see in the Holiday 1999 catalog (barrettes, scruchis, jewelry trays, everything is top stitched) does not include a kisslock change purse. Definitely feeling 1999 to 2000 on this. Will keep my eye out for info ...


----------



## Lake Effect

Zimmes said:


> Good Morning Ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Coach-9966? I only have a few photos the seller posted. the drop strap seems off to me. However, I am not for sure if this is an authentic bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646150
> View attachment 5646151


Hi and welcome. There is a Shopping subforum with an authentification thread pinned to the top. Read the post pinned to top of the page to give all the info requested, seller name, measurements, etc 
Here is a link to save you a little time looking for it:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-5195


----------



## BeenBurned

Zimmes said:


> Good Morning Ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Coach-9966? I only have a few photos the seller posted. the drop strap seems off to me. However, I am not for sure if this is an authentic bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646150
> View attachment 5646151





Lake Effect said:


> Hi and welcome. There is a Shopping subforum with an authentification thread pinned to the top. Read the post pinned to top of the page to give all the info requested, seller name, measurements, etc
> Here is the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-5195


When you post on the authentication thread, please be sure to include the source. If it was purchased online, include a link to the listing and the seller's ID.

ETA: I just reread your post and noticed that you referred to "a few photos the seller posted" implying that it's an online listing. 

We MUST see a link to that listing and the seller's ID!


----------



## Zimmes

Lake Effect said:


> Hi and welcome. There is a Shopping subforum with an authentification thread pinned to the top. Read the post pinned to top of the page to give all the info requested, seller name, measurements, etc
> Here is a link to save you a little time looking for it:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-5195


I am so sorry! This is my first time posting.  I appreciate you notifying me of what is needed. Thank you.


----------



## Lake Effect

Zimmes said:


> I am so sorry! This is my first time posting.  I appreciate you notifying me of what is needed. Thank you.


No worries and good luck!


----------



## Zimmes

Item: Coach K5C- 9966 Legacy 
Listing number: 
Seller and site where listed: FB Marketplace Sharon Tyron 
Link:
Comments: Seller only has 2 pictures listed. One of the Creed patch and 1 of the front of the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Zimmes said:


> Item: Coach K5C- 9966 Legacy
> Listing number:
> Seller and site where listed: FB Marketplace Sharon Tyron
> Link:
> Comments: Seller only has 2 pictures listed. One of the Creed patch and 1 of the front of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647392
> View attachment 5647393


In the future, please post authentication requests on this thread, noting and including the required information as per the "Vlad" post at the top of each page.





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




In this case, I'll answer here.

The particular bag you've shown from Sharon Tyron is fake. DO NOT BUY!


----------



## vintagecoachuk

Hi ladies, would you happen to know the name of this bag I bought from a Coach pop up shop in London please? Thank you


----------



## whateve

vintagecoachuk said:


> Hi ladies, would you happen to know the name of this bag I bought from a Coach pop up shop in London please? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649536


Ooh, that is gorgeous!! I don't think I have that exact style in my files. It was made late 60s, early 70s.


----------



## vintagecoachuk

whateve said:


> Ooh, that is gorgeous!! I don't think I have that exact style in my files. It was made late 60s, early 70s.


Thank you whateve  one lady on Instagram has the same bag but she also doesn’t know the name. Mystery bag.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi All, Can I please get some assistance identifying this bag?  Thanks so much


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi All, Can I please get some assistance identifying this bag?  Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5649542


Remember to provide measurements and a picture of the creed. It could be a Charleston bag #4217 if the measurements match.


----------



## Narnanz

Hi friends....a friend of mine on a message board found thrifted this for $5...would love to know what it's called..
Sorry the photos aren't great.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Hi friends....a friend of mine on a message board found thrifted this for $5...would love to know what it's called..
> Sorry the photos aren't great.
> 
> View attachment 5649553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649562


I have no idea what it's called but I love it! And for $5! Wow!


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea what it's called but I love it! And for $5! Wow!


I know ...very jelly


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> Remember to provide measurements and a picture of the creed. It could be a Charleston bag #4217 if the measurements match.
> 
> View attachment 5649548


Thanks so much whateve. I checked the first post for the rules, so I didn’t bug anyone but I didn’t see any guidelines there or I missed them. Thank so much again.


----------



## Narnanz

Is it a Haversac?sp


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Is it a Haversac?sp
> 
> View attachment 5649752


I have no idea but I wish I had found it!


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Is it a Haversac?sp
> 
> View attachment 5649752



BINGO! That's how Debi the Restorer identified it:


----------



## lawgirl

Hello ladies,
Can anyone ID this bag for me? I would love to find it. 

Thank you!


----------



## DL Harper

Can anyone tell me what purse is #9766?  My notes say it has a back pocket and an inside zip pocket.  The flap fastens with a turn lock and it has a shoulder strap. Measures approx. 10" x 6".  No photos.

Edit - found this photo (only 1 available) of the bag in my files.


----------



## lawgirl

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## whateve

lawgirl said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can anyone ID this bag for me? I would love to find it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650129


It's a Coach X Tabitha Simmons collaboration released in 2019. Here's an article about it: 








						Flowers Bloom in the Fall, Too
					

Tabitha Simmons teamed up with Coach for a flowery fall collection.




					www.thecut.com
				



The only place to find these is on resale sites.


----------



## lawgirl

whateve said:


> It's a Coach X Tabitha Simmons collaboration released in 2019. Here's an article about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers Bloom in the Fall, Too
> 
> 
> Tabitha Simmons teamed up with Coach for a flowery fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecut.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to find these is on resale sites.


Ah, thank you so much!!


----------



## Hyacinth

DL Harper said:


> Can anyone tell me what purse is #9766?  My notes say it has a back pocket and an inside zip pocket.  The flap fastens with a turn lock and it has a shoulder strap. Measures approx. 10" x 6".  No photos.
> 
> Edit - found this photo (only 1 available) of the bag in my files.
> 
> View attachment 5650151



There's nothing *at all* in my files for 9766.

At first I thought it might be a Pocket Purse with a mis-typed serial number but the Pocket Purse has an open inside pocket, no zipper. Other than that it's really close to the 9755.


----------



## DL Harper

Hyacinth said:


> There's nothing *at all* in my files for 9766.
> 
> At first I thought it might be a Pocket Purse with a mis-typed serial number but the Pocket Purse has an open inside pocket, no zipper. Other than that it's really close to the 9755.
> 
> View attachment 5650813


Thank you Hyacinth for the info.  The catalog photo for 9755 does look like the bag in the photo I posted.  The really odd thing is that apparently I purchased it many, many years ago (according to my files) and the sellers description said it was P6P-9766.  But I have absolutely no clue as to where the bag may be, nor do I recall ever having such a bag, so I can't actually see it to confirm the info.  Perhaps the bag I bought was a fake, but I guess I'll never know.


----------



## BeenBurned

DL Harper said:


> Thank you Hyacinth for the info.  The catalog photo for 9755 does look like the bag in the photo I posted.  The really odd thing is that apparently I purchased it many, many years ago (according to my files) and the sellers description said it was P6P-9766.  But I have absolutely no clue as to where the bag may be, nor do I recall ever having such a bag, so I can't actually see it to confirm the info.  Perhaps the bag I bought was a fake, but I guess I'll never know.


If the seller copied the serial number correctly, the bag would be fake.

This probablhy isn't very helpful but I did find a photo in my files of a fake with a "P" month, 1996 year code. But the style number is different.


----------



## DL Harper

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller copied the serial number correctly, the bag would be fake.
> 
> This probablhy isn't very helpful but I did find a photo in my files of a fake with a "P" month, 1996 year code. But the style number is different.
> 
> View attachment 5650869


Thank you beenburned. It appears the bag I purchased was a fake.  If/when I ever come across the bag I bought, I'll post exact photos in the Authentication Thread.


----------



## Hyacinth

DL Harper said:


> Thank you Hyacinth for the info.  The catalog photo for 9755 does look like the bag in the photo I posted.  The really odd thing is that apparently I purchased it many, many years ago (according to my files) and the sellers description said it was P6P-9766.  But I have absolutely no clue as to where the bag may be, nor do I recall ever having such a bag, so I can't actually see it to confirm the info.  Perhaps the bag I bought was a fake, but I guess I'll never know.



"P" wouldn't be a valid month code. And the only records in my files for the P plant in 1995 and 1996 are for two Travelweave Luggage items.

If you come across it during a closet clean-out, please post photos.

*ETA* - there was a post a few years ago asking about a different bag that the poster said had a G1B-9766 serial but the creed stamping was totally unreadable. There WERE several dozen styles in the early 2000 decade with 97** style numbers but nothing like the one you're asking about.






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Narnanz

Parden friends...what would you call style number 6610?
Ta muchly


----------



## babysadist

Got this lovely Court for $40 from a local guy and his wife who’ve been here since the 70s! She said she got it at the PX (military base retailer that sells lots of things!) and her husband said she prob wore it about 2 times since then! It was in great condition so I just cleaned it up with saddle soap, Brasso, a vacuum, and I’m moisturizing now!


----------



## whateve

babysadist said:


> Got this lovely Court for $40 from a local guy and his wife who’ve been here since the 70s! She said she got it at the PX (military base retailer that sells lots of things!) and her husband said she prob wore it about 2 times since then! It was in great condition so I just cleaned it up with saddle soap, Brasso, a vacuum, and I’m moisturizing now!
> 
> View attachment 5651595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651598


I don't know what you're asking or if you posted in the wrong thread. It was made in 2000.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Parden friends...what would you call style number 6610?
> Ta muchly



I have a photo but no name, sorry. Probably some kind of Hamptons or Legacy West Small Hobo? It's about 7x6 inches. Maybe it's a Made For Factory style. The 3 other Q plant bags from 2003 in my files all have outlet stamps.


----------



## Narnanz

Hyacinth said:


> I have a photo but no name, sorry. Probably some kind of Hamptons or Legacy West Small Hobo? It's about 7x6 inches. Maybe it's a Made For Factory style.
> 
> View attachment 5651628
> View attachment 5651629


Thank you...i thought it might have had Legacy in it somewhere...it does have a bullet mark.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...i thought it might have had Legacy in it somewhere...it does have a bullet mark.



It has what looks like Legacy/Legacy East/Legacy West buckles, but most of those Legacy lines would have been made roughly 2 years before that one, so the outlet stamp seems to point to it having been MFF.


----------



## klaudiSan

¿Qué piensas?


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> Made in China? What You think?
> 
> View attachment 5652360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652363


If you want an authentication, those requests are to be made on the following thread. *Please read the instructions in the first post on page one of the thread and also posted at the top of each page of the thread*:
Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**


----------



## flowerchildmeesh

So, I think this may be a pretty special Chunky Case. The stamp on the front reads "The Seattle Daily Times" and after some research I found that the newspaper went by that name until 1966. The leather has the same hand/feel as the old 70's NYC and Bonnie Cashin era bags. For some reason (idk if I read it somewhere or just made it up) I thought the that blue and white cotton ticking was only produced in the 80's and 90's. Any vintage coach historians out there want to chime in?


----------



## whateve

flowerchildmeesh said:


> So, I think this may be a pretty special Chunky Case. The stamp on the front reads "The Seattle Daily Times" and after some research I found that the newspaper went by that name until 1966. The leather has the same hand/feel as the old 70's NYC and Bonnie Cashin era bags. For some reason (idk if I read it somewhere or just made it up) I thought the that blue and white cotton ticking was only produced in the 80's and 90's. Any vintage coach historians out there want to chime in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655631


These were made at least from the early 80s through the 90s and possibly in the early 2000s. I don't have any documentation to prove these were made earlier than that. Some have creeds and others don't. I believe the earlier versions didn't have creeds, but I don't have absolute proof of that. 

Coach offered a customization service. Companies would buy a batch of items, either as employee gifts or promotional giveaways, and they could be customized with the company's logo. 

The leather on your item doesn't look like the leather Coach used in the 60s or early 70s. I found another source that shows the name "the Seattle Daily Times" (https://seattletimes.newsbank.com/search?text=1984&pub[0]=127D718D1E33F961) was used through 1984, so I suspect yours was made in early 80s as a customization for the newspaper.


----------



## dipsandrivers

Was wondering what year this coach bag was produced. Mine has the serial number but no tag sewn into the seams. It does seem like an older bag. The number on the leather TV patch is f0893-f12840. Thanks


----------



## whateve

dipsandrivers said:


> Was wondering what year the coach carly messenger bag was produced. Mine has the serial number but no tag sewn into the seams. It does seem like an older bag


What style number? Can you post a picture of the creed of your bag? They have used the name Carly a few times, I believe.


----------



## dipsandrivers

whateve said:


> What style number? Can you post a picture of the creed of your bag? They have used the name Carly a few times, I believe.


----------



## dipsandrivers

I only have that patch number.


----------



## whateve

dipsandrivers said:


> View attachment 5657131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657136


It was made in 2008 for factory stores. There might have been an earlier version made for boutiques.


----------



## Hyacinth

dipsandrivers said:


> View attachment 5657131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657136



It was called a Patchwork Medium Duffle.


----------



## dipsandrivers

whateve said:


> It was made in 2008 for factory stores. There might have been an earlier version made for boutiques.


Thanks so much. Would  you be able to tell me the official name of this bag?


----------



## dipsandrivers

dipsandrivers said:


> Thanks so much. Would  you be able to tell me the official name of this bag?


Nevermind i saw it. Thanks for your help. I couldn't find a lot of info on this bag. If it came from a factory store and didn't have a fabric tag in the seam. Is that normal?


----------



## dipsandrivers

Hyacinth said:


> It was called a Patchwork Medium Duffle.


Thank you I appreciate the answer. I didn't see any official info about this bag online.


----------



## Hyacinth

dipsandrivers said:


> Thank you I appreciate the answer. I didn't see any official info about this bag online.



Items made for the Factory Outlet Stores (MFF) almost NEVER appeared online or were available to view from ANY online Search feature INCLUDING Coach.com until just the last few years, even if they were remakes or copies of full-price items. Even the full-price boutique Coach stores didn't have access to that information. It's only since Coach allowed registered outlet site "members" to order online that  the option was even available, and access to the Made For Factory items only became available to the general public some time in the last 5-7 (?) years.

Coach only started using small sewn-in tags inside the bags identifying style numbers and codes at about the same time that they started eliminating that information from the creed patches and stamped serial numbers *maybe* around 2013-2014 but I don't remember exactly. A bag from 2008 probably would NOT have *any* kind of sewn-in tag except maybe a "Made In..." tag


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Coach only started using small sewn-in tags inside the bags identifying style numbers and codes at about the same time that they started eliminating that information from the creed patches and stamped serial numbers *maybe* around 2013-2014 but I don't remember exactly. A bag from 2008 probably would NOT have *any* kind of sewn-in tag except maybe a "Made In..." tag


In the case of the patchwork bag being discussed in this thread, there wouldn't have been a "made in" tag since the creed itself states where it was made and that the bag was made in China.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> In the case of the patchwork bag being discussed in this thread, there wouldn't have been a "made in" tag since the creed itself states where it was made and that the bag was made in China.



That's what I thought, but then I vaguely seemed to remember seeing a few items with both. Maybe I misremembered.

That's one reason why I don't authenticate newer styles.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> That's what I thought, but then* I vaguely seemed to remember seeing a few items with both. Maybe I misremembered.*
> 
> That's one reason why I don't authenticate newer styles.


That's very possible. I don't know whether some bags have both a made in label as well as a creed stating country of origin.


----------



## dipsandrivers

Hyacinth said:


> Items made for the Factory Outlet Stores (MFF) almost NEVER appeared online or were available to view from ANY online Search feature INCLUDING Coach.com until just the last few years, even if they were remakes or copies of full-price items. Even the full-price boutique Coach stores didn't have access to that information. It's only since Coach allowed registered outlet site "members" to order online that  the option was even available, and access to the Made For Factory items only became available to the general public some time in the last 5-7 (?) years.
> 
> Coach only started using small sewn-in tags inside the bags identifying style numbers and codes at about the same time that they started eliminating that information from the creed patches and stamped serial numbers *maybe* around 2013-2014 but I don't remember exactly. A bag from 2008 probably would NOT have *any* kind of sewn-in tag except maybe a "Made In..." tag


Ok great. Thanks for all the info. It's very useful. I feel a lot more sure the bag is genuine now that I know the details. Thanks so much.


----------



## dipsandrivers

Hyacinth said:


> That's what I thought, but then I vaguely seemed to remember seeing a few items with both. Maybe I misremembered.
> 
> That's one reason why I don't authenticate newer styles.


I did see a picture of a patchwork bag similar to mine that did have sewn in tag, which made me wonder why mine did not.


----------



## Hyacinth

dipsandrivers said:


> I did see a picture of a patchwork bag similar to mine that did have sewn in tag, which made me wonder why mine did not.



"Similar to mine" is never a solid basis for comparison. Coach styles should *only* be compared when the items have EXACTLY the same style number, and preferably the same or very close production codes and both styles can be confirmed as genuine.


----------



## mrk2014

Hoping all of you had a great Thanksgiving. 
I need your help identifying this coin purse, about 2.5 x 2.5 inches. I have no clue where to start looking, so if you could be so kind to give me a time frame of where to start, I would really appreciate it. No hurry of course.

TIA


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m back to bug y’all again. I have been looking for information on this one for a while and gave up but I have been going through my bins and found it again. It looks like 12 by 10 but that’s flat. Lemme stuff it and take another picture.  Any idea on what this bag is called? Thanks so much


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here are pictures of it stuffed


----------



## BeenBurned

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m back to bug y’all again. I have been looking for information on this one for a while and gave up but I have been going through my bins and found it again. It looks like 12 by 10 but that’s flat. Lemme stuff it and take another picture.  Any idea on what this bag is called? Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5660339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660343





Cyanide Rose said:


> Here are pictures of it stuffed
> 
> View attachment 5660345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660349


I believe it's a Monterey shoulder (?) bag, 4027. (I'm not certain of the exact name.)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's a Monterey shoulder (?) bag, 4027. (I'm not certain of the exact name.)


Thanks so much. I will look it up. Much appreciated


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's a Monterey shoulder (?) bag, 4027. (I'm not certain of the exact name.)





Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much. I will look it up. Much appreciated




BeenBurned is correct, it's a Monterey Hobo from the Lightweights line and made around 1990-92.


----------



## mrk2014

mrk2014 said:


> Hoping all of you had a great Thanksgiving.
> I need your help identifying this coin purse, about 2.5 x 2.5 inches. I have no clue where to start looking, so if you could be so kind to give me a time frame of where to start, I would really appreciate it. No hurry of course.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5659324
> View attachment 5659325
> View attachment 5659326


In case anyone is trying to still help and looking for the answer, no need. I found it! 
It is a Fold Away Coin Case 5630 from 1996.


----------



## Molly0

Can anyone please help identify style and year of this cute little signature jacquard tote with patent leather trim? There is no creed nor numbers anywhere!  The “made in Vietnam” tag is the only tag I can find. 
She’s tiny, measures only
9”x7”x2.5”.  Black satin lining with 1 zip pocket and 2 pouch pockets inside.
Thanks!


----------



## oceanias

I am new here!


----------



## BeenBurned

oceanias said:


> I am new here!


Welcome!


----------



## oceanias

New to this app.  Can I ask for Vintage Coach authorization here?  If not, how to and where!  I was looking everywhere since I signed up, can’t find it.  Desperately need advises!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Narnanz

oceanias said:


> New to this app.  Can I ask for Vintage Coach authorization here?  If not, how to and where!  I was looking everywhere since I signed up, can’t find it.  Desperately need advises!  Thanks in advance.


IMPORTANT READ-ME

Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please.
For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.

Please follow the following requests:

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this... https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Narnanz

oceanias said:


> New to this app.  Can I ask for Vintage Coach authorization here?  If not, how to and where!  I was looking everywhere since I signed up, can’t find it.  Desperately need advises!  Thanks in advance.


Sorry about this...cant get the link to work on my phone....give me a minute and I will link you into the thread


----------



## oceanias

Narnanz said:


> Sorry about this...cant get the link to work on my phone....give me a minute and I will link you into the thread


Thank you so much!  I just posted my questions!  Hope it works (hope I did it the right way).  Still learning to use this app.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HAZE MAT

I found this today in a thrift store and love it. What model is this?


----------



## whateve

HAZE MAT said:


> I found this today in a thrift store and love it. What model is this?
> 
> View attachment 5668930



It's a Chelsea something or other. If you post a picture of the creed, I can tell you more.


----------



## HAZE MAT

whateve said:


> It's a Chelsea something or other. If you post a picture of the creed, I can tell you more.


----------



## whateve

HAZE MAT said:


> View attachment 5668947


Chelsea leather hobo made in 2006.


----------



## HAZE MAT

whateve said:


> Chelsea leather hobo made in 2006.


Thanks. That's a lot more recent than I expected it to be LoL


----------



## whateve

HAZE MAT said:


> Thanks. That's a lot more recent than I expected it to be LoL


You're welcome. It was designed to look vintage.


----------



## bakingpatrick

Would anyone happen to know the style name for this bag? No creed pic posted in the listing, but I love the shape!


----------



## whateve

bakingpatrick said:


> Would anyone happen to know the style name for this bag? No creed pic posted in the listing, but I love the shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669395


It is called a handle bag #4158 from the Soho collection.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone please kindly ID this bag? my sister gave it to me and I have been wearing it for years.


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy Luppy said:


> View attachment 5669609
> 
> 
> Can someone please kindly ID this bag? my sister gave it to me and I have been wearing it for years.


Please post a picture of the creed patch.


----------



## Happy Luppy

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a picture of the creed patch.






Here it is. TIA!


----------



## Narnanz

Good morning from New Zealand 
A friend of mine has thrifted this and I was hoping for an ID if possible please 
Thank you


----------



## madisonave5011

What year was the station bag first introduced? I see it in my 1993 catalog


----------



## whateve

madisonave5011 said:


> What year was the station bag first introduced? I see it in my 1993 catalog


It was called shoulder pouch large between 1983-1985 but was missing the inside pocket. It might have been introduced late 1982. It was discontinued, then brought back in 1987 with the station bag name.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Good morning from New Zealand
> A friend of mine has thrifted this and I was hoping for an ID if possible please
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5669820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669821


Hudson hobo.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Hudson hobo.


thank you


----------



## bakingpatrick

whateve said:


> It is called a handle bag #4158 from the Soho collection.


Thanks so much!


----------



## madisonave5011

whateve said:


> It was called shoulder pouch large between 1983-1985 but was missing the inside pocket. It might have been introduced late 1982. It was discontinued, then brought back in 1987 with the station bag name.


Thank you so much for the information


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy Luppy said:


> View attachment 5669635
> 
> 
> Here it is. TIA!


I'm not sure of the exact name and even whether "Hamilton" is part of the name but it's been listed by multiple sellers as Hamilton pebbled leather tote. (HML is the abbreviation for a collection but I don't know that it's been confirmed as meaning Hamilton.)


----------



## Carina1973

I'm thinking this is not real . The number is coming up wrong ..




View attachment 5671987


----------



## BeenBurned

Carina1973 said:


> I'm thinking this is not real . The number is coming up wrong ..
> 
> View attachment 5671986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671992


Ugh! That's a bad one. Is it listed somewhere? 

For authentication requests, please post on the following thread, referring to post 1, page 1 or the top post on each page for the required information.:





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Carina1973

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! That's a bad one. Is it listed somewhere?
> 
> For authentication requests, please post on the following thread, referring to post 1, page 1 or the top post on each page for the required information.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Ok I think I somehow messed up  . I apparently  replied to the first post and can't get it it erase the reply .. I'm so sorry


----------



## BeenBurned

Carina1973 said:


> Ok I think I somehow messed up  . I apparently  replied to the first post and can't get it it erase the reply .. I'm so sorry


No problem! Is that bag listed online somewhere that can be reported?


----------



## Carina1973

BeenBurned said:


> No problem! Is that bag listed online somewhere that can be reported?


No I bought it from a thrift store I just thought it was cute


----------



## BeenBurned

Carina1973 said:


> No I bought it from a thrift store I just thought it was cute


As much as the thrift stores would like to have you believe, the law doesn't exempt them from abiding by the law. And the law disallows the sale of counterfeit items - PERIOD. It's their responsibility to verify authenticity before putting items out on the selling floor. And if authenticity can't be determined or if items are found to be fake, it's illegal to sell, even if admitting as fake.


----------



## Carina1973

BeenBurned said:


> As much as the thrift stores would like to have you believe, the law doesn't exempt them from abiding by the law. And the law disallows the sale of counterfeit items - PERIOD. It's their responsibility to verify authenticity before putting items out on the selling floor. And if authenticity can't be determined or if items are found to be fake, it's illegal to sell, even if admitting as fake.


I understand that..


----------



## mrk2014

Needing your help identifying this bag. A Dakota made in Italy. I have looked at the available catalogs and I couldn't find it, nor on line. I understand that some Dakota styles never made it to the catalogs, but I hope may be someone has an idea of what it could be, or perhaps have seen another one.
It is about 10 x 8 x 3 inches, rounded bottom, the strap is really long, buckle says Solid Brass and inside the pocket it is stamped as you can see.
TIA as always and sorry for the bad lighting of the pictures.


----------



## whateve

mrk2014 said:


> Needing your help identifying this bag. A Dakota made in Italy. I have looked at the available catalogs and I couldn't find it, nor on line. I understand that some Dakota styles never made it to the catalogs, but I hope may be someone has an idea of what it could be, or perhaps have seen another one.
> It is about 10 x 8 x 3 inches, rounded bottom, the strap is really long, buckle says Solid Brass and inside the pocket it is stamped as you can see.
> TIA as always and sorry for the bad lighting of the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5674255
> View attachment 5674258
> View attachment 5674259
> View attachment 5674260
> View attachment 5674261
> View attachment 5674262


It's a Plains zip 4206.


----------



## mrk2014

whateve said:


> It's a Plains zip 4206.


Yay! Thank you so much! 
And Happy Holidays whateve


----------



## HAZE MAT

Found an odd one today.


----------



## whateve

HAZE MAT said:


> Found an odd one today.
> 
> View attachment 5675136
> 
> View attachment 5675137


What's odd about it?  It's an Ashley made for factory stores in 2010.


----------



## HAZE MAT

whateve said:


> What's odd about it?  It's an Ashley made for factory stores in 2010.


Ah thanks... wasn't sure because it looked rather unique and atypical for a regular Coach bag  Thanks so much!


----------



## lizziezimmie

Do you know this bag?

I’ve been looking for the name of this bag forever! This photo is from a Poshmark seller that is no longer active. My grandma gave me this bag as my first designer purse when I was 13 and at some point in high school my dumb ass sold it to Plato’s closet. She passed away last year and I regret selling that bag so much I have been on the hunt for it ever since.


----------



## sallellen

lizziezimmie said:


> Do you know this bag?
> 
> I’ve been looking for the name of this bag forever! This photo is from a Poshmark seller that is no longer active. My grandma gave me this bag as my first designer purse when I was 13 and at some point in high school my dumb ass sold it to Plato’s closet. She passed away last year and I regret selling that bag so much I have been on the hunt for it ever since.


I don’t think it’s an exact match but it might help with your search.


----------



## BronxBeauty

Hi all, Happy holidays! Does anyone know the NAME of this made in the United States, pre-1994 satchel? It's the one with the no feet and strips of leather that encircle the bag. It has two hanging pockets, one zippered, and apparently never came with a shoulder strap. It's 11 inches wide, 8 tall and like 6 or even more deep. A real doctor-type bag. Nice, soft glove leather!


----------



## whateve

BronxBeauty said:


> Hi all, Happy holidays! Does anyone know the NAME of this made in the United States, pre-1994 satchel? It's the one with the no feet and strips of leather that encircle the bag. It has two hanging pockets, one zippered, and apparently never came with a shoulder strap. It's 11 inches wide, 8 tall and like 6 or even more deep. A real doctor-type bag. Nice, soft glove leather!
> 
> View attachment 5676145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676149


It was called a soft satchel. It was made for the Lightweights line starting around 1987 into the early 90s. There were two sizes, the regular #4055 and the large #4060. Yours looks like the regular.


----------



## BronxBeauty

whateve said:


> It was called a soft satchel. It was made for the Lightweights line starting around 1987 into the early 90s. There were two sizes, the regular #4055 and the large #4060. Yours looks like the regular.
> 
> View attachment 5676153


Thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

*Have a wonderful holiday season, everyone!*


----------



## BeenBurned

Wishing everyone a joyous holiday and a happy new year!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hi all! I’ve been trying to figure out what my bag is. The dimensions are 12 x 12 x 3. Pre creed metal tab. Im starting to think it doesn’t have a name . Any info at all would be greatly appreciated :


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hi all! I’ve been trying to figure out what my bag is. The dimensions are 12 x 12 x 3. Pre creed metal tab. Im starting to think it doesn’t have a name . Any info at all would be greatly appreciated :
> View attachment 5677888
> View attachment 5677889


It's gorgeous! Sorry, I have it in my files as unknown.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! Sorry, I have it in my files as unknown.



Thanks anyways, I guess “Square Pony” it is!


----------



## houseof999

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Thanks anyways, I guess “Square Pony” it is!


Lol.. love the given name. Is there a back pocket?


----------



## Coachaddict4020

houseof999 said:


> Lol.. love the given name. Is there a back pocket?



Sadly no . Just 2 gusset pockets under the front flap like a pony & a small slip pocket on the inside back wall .


----------

